# Disneyland at Christmas/Holiday Season Superthread #4



## Sherry E

_*Disneyland Resort's 2014 Holiday Season Dates Are:*_​

*Thursday, November 13, 2014 - Tuesday, January 6, 2015






The official announcement of 2014 season dates from the Disney Parks Blog:   "Holidays at the Disneyland Resort Returns November 13 through January 6, 2015" -- posted on September 10th, 2014 by Erin Glover, Social Media Director, Disneyland Resort​​*







*WELCOME, WELCOME, WELCOME to the 
Disneyland Resort at Christmas Time/Holiday Season 
Information & Photo Superthread - Part 4!!!*



Please also see the previous Superthreads -  Disneyland at Christmas/Holiday Season Superthread #3, Disneyland at Christmas/Holiday Season Superthread #2 and Disney at Christmas - for lots of fantastic photos and information on the "most wonderful time of the year"!




*About the Superthread*

I began the first Disneyland at Christmas/Holiday Season Superthread in 2010, in response to the demand for details, photos and discussion about Disneyland Resorts popular holiday festivities.  My goal was to gather as much information about the season in one place as possible, making the Superthread a sort of one-stop shop for planners.  I am proud to say that it has been a valuable tool in helping a lot of our DISboards members map out their trips ever since  largely due to our helpful, knowledgeable contributors and participants.  

This Superthread is intended and designed to be informative, interactive and fun!  As you can see, the 11 posts that follow on this page are dedicated to providing you with everything you need to know about the holidays at Disneyland Resort (and at select nearby locations in Southern California).  In those posts I have included links to blogs, press releases, podcasts, videos, trip reports and other materials covering assorted holiday season-related subjects, and I hope you will find them useful as you plan your visit.   I have also used my own personal photos as thumbnails of the subjects in some of the posts to add a bit of color and visual reference.

Beyond Page 1, you will find a lot of conversation about all facets of The Merriest Place on Earth, along with photos.  The thread runs until it hits the page limit, which is Page 250.  If it takes 2 years to hit Page 250, the thread lasts 2 years and then I will start a new thread.  If it takes 6 months to reach 250, then the thread ends in 6 months and I will start a new one.  In other words, I do not create a new thread simply because it is a new year, which may be the common belief.  It all comes down to the number of pages and how quickly the thread is moving, and that is what dictates when a new Superthread begins. 



*What We Discuss in the Superthread*

We talk about any holidays/celebrations that fall close to or within Disneyland Resort's holiday season; how DLR observes them; what the crowds are like; special offerings, etc.  Those holidays primarily include:  Veterans Day (in terms of crowds over that holiday weekend), Thanksgiving, Hanukkah, Christmas Eve & Day, New Year's Eve & Day and, finally, Three Kings Day -- although, you may see an occasional bit of Halloween talk trickling into this thread due to the fact that much of the holiday merchandise and some of the decorations will appear before October 31st.  There is even a rather fun "colliding holidays"/crossover period of time in which pumpkins still dot the Disneyland landscape while wreaths and garland slowly move in.  (But never fear -- I have a whole separate Superthread devoted to the Halloween Time season, so it won't be forgotten or lost in the holiday shuffle!)  

Sometimes it may take a while for any new details on the upcoming season to come in.  For example, currently we know very little (officially) about the 2014 season other than that it will begin in November and end in January, but we have a general idea of how certain things might run based on previous years patterns.  

In this Superthread we answer questions; help people plan; and discuss facts, dates, rumors, speculation, possibilities and breaking news about the Holidays at Disneyland Resort.  And as we wait for that news to break, to pass the time we may occasionally venture into a bit of chatting about other (non-Disney) holiday-related subjects, such as Christmas movies and TV specials; music; goodies; decorations, etc., to keep up the excitement and momentum.  I try not to let the thread stray too far from the main topic for too long, so if you see that we are talking about something that is not specifically associated with Disneyland Resort, it is only temporary and we will get back on track with Disneyland holiday discussion very shortly!



*You Don't Have to Read the Whole Thread!*

The pace of this Superthread can vary, becoming extremely active at times and very quiet at others.  As more people join in and begin to post, the thread will get longer.  I know that a thread with many pages can be daunting or intimidating, and lurkers often shy away from participating in it because they believe they are required or expected to read every post on every page.  

That is not expected here.  My suggestion would be to first skim the posts on Page 1 of this thread to see if any of the categories/subjects interest you, or if any of the questions you have can be answered in the information provided.  Do not try to read everything in one sitting unless you have the time to spare  it is on Page 1, so it will be easy to access/locate again when it is more convenient for you!

Next, you might want to glance over the last couple of pages of the thread to see what we have been discussing recently.  You also have the option of using the Search feature for the thread to locate any mentions of topics of interest (i.e., candy canes or holiday tour).

Even if you dont have time to peruse Page 1 or the last couple of pages in this Superthread, please feel free to jump in anyway and we will try to assist!  We have a friendly group of folks here  many of whom have a lot of combined years of experience in visiting Disneyland Resort in November, December and early January  and we talk about the holiday season all year long.  Whether you are planning your first-ever holiday visit to Disneyland, or whether you have enjoyed the holidays at Disneyland in the past, we would love for you to join us and ask questions or share your experiences, respectively!





















*The Theme Week Countdown*

In the summer  approximately late July or early August  I will kick off our 4th Theme Week Countdown in this thread.  This is something I began in 2011 as a way to showcase all of the aspects of the seasonal details at Disneyland Resort for both newcomers and repeat holiday visitors alike, while counting down to the official start date of the new season in November.  The Theme Week Countdown  which is exclusive to this specific thread  highlights a different theme each week (for example, Cars Land Week), and many of our DISers contribute to the themes by sharing their beautiful photos over the course of 3 months.  Anyone is welcome to participate.  

In 2013, I added in a contest element to the Theme Week Countdown, and 2 DISers won Disney gift cards.  Stay tuned to this thread for details on the 2014 Theme Week Countdown when we get a bit closer to July!


*Sources of Information*

_*Official*_ sources of information (these are usually branches of the Walt Disney Company or family of companies) that you may see referenced on Page 1 and throughout the subsequent pages include, but are not limited to:  the Disneyland Resort website; Disney.com; Disneyland News; the Disney Parks Blog; D23; Disneyland Today; Disney Insider; Disney Destinations; Backstage Pass (a newsletter for Annual Passholders); the Walt Disney Travel Co.; Disney Vacation Club; ABC.com; and even the newsletter for Disney Visa Rewards members.

_*Unofficial*_ sources that you may see referenced (which are not affiliated with Disney in any way) include, but are not limited to:  DISboards (The DIS);  DIS Unplugged;  wdwinfo.com; MousePlanet; MiceChat; MouseSavers; the Disney Food Blog; MouseWait; Mouse Info; Laughing Place; Stitch Kingdom, etc.

In many cases a lot of the information/details from past seasons is applicable every year, so it is there for your reference on Page 1 and will not necessarily change.  Be aware that as each holiday season ends, a few of the links to certain articles or websites I have listed on Page 1 will become inactive (for example, the link to Knotts Merry Farm in the Other Things to Do post becomes active in November, then inactive again immediately after the holidays end, then active again in November).  Most of the links on Page 1 of this Superthread will remain valid and intact all the time, but if you should encounter a link that is no longer live it probably just means that it was specific to the season/year that just ended, or it became invalid after I first posted it.   I try to keep the posts updated and cleared of any dead links when I can, but I cant always do it as quickly or as often as Id like!  (Real life sometimes gets in the way!) 





















Please feel free to jump in and join the conversation as we dissect all aspects of the Holidays at Disneyland Resort!  Let's start planning together!



​


----------



## Sherry E

*Days/Dates/Events to Remember for the 2014-2015 Holiday Season
 at Disneyland Resort**

_*(*listings in italics or with ??? next to them indicate that the dates have neither been confirmed nor announced, and/or are subject to change)*_​


*Disneyland Resort Park Hours/Schedule/Calendar* _(dates are always subject to change)_

What We Know About the 2014 Holiday Season So Far (Official info; returning seasonal entertainment; Unofficial but Probable developments; Rumors, etc.) -- *HERE* and *HERE*.




*(September 2014)*


Friday, September 12, 2014 -- Haunted Mansion Holiday officially opened in Disneyland (_2014 is the actual 13th anniversary of HMH, whereas 2013 was the "13th year" of this popular seasonal overlay_)




*(October 2014)*

Holiday decorations and merchandise begin to appear in Disneyland (New Orleans Square is one of the first lands to be decorated) and California Adventure towards the end of Halloween Time, even before October 31st.  

Snow appears on the Castle during the next-to-last week in October.

It's a Small World closes (this year on 10/20/14) for the installation of the holiday overlay.




*(November 2014)*


Friday, November 7 -- A Christmas Fantasy Parade begins (the taping of this parade for ABC will take place around DLR on 11/7 - 11/8, and possibly on 11/9)

Friday, November 7 -- Believe...In Holiday Magic Fireworks begins

_???Friday, November 7 -- Buena Vista Street Christmas Tree Lighting will probably begin in California Adventure???_

Friday, November 7 -- It's a Small World Holiday opens

Friday, November 7 -- Jingle Jangle Jamboree soft opened (located in the Big Thunder Ranch area of Frontierland -- _I'm not sure if Santa Claus and all entertainment will be there on that date, or not until 11/13/14_)

_???Friday, November 7 -- Wintertime Enchantment Lighting of Sleeping Beauty's Winter Castle will probably begin in Disneyland???_

Tuesday, November 11 -- Veterans Day

Tuesday, November 11 -- Viva Navidad soft launched/opened

Wednesday, November 12 -- World of Color - Winter Dreams soft launched/opened

Thursday, November 13 -- Holidays at the Disneyland Resort officially begins!!

Thursday, November 13 -- Jingle Cruise opens

Thursday, November 13 -- Santa Claus begins greeting guests at Elias & Co. in California Adventure

Thursday, November 13 -- Downtown Disney Winter Village opens

Thursday, November 13 -- Olaf's Frozen Ice Rink opens (in Downtown Disney)

Friday, November 14 -- Holiday Time at Disneyland Tour will begin

Friday, November 14  Sunday, November 16, 2014-- runDisneys Avengers Super Heroes Half Marathon Weekend.  Info can be found here and here. 

_???Between Tuesday, November 18th and Friday, November 21st -- Decorations at the 3 Disneyland Resort Hotels will most likely go up???_

Thursday, November 27 -- Thanksgiving

Thursday, November 27 -- Santa Claus and Christmas Carolers appear at all 3 hotels

Friday, November 28 -- Candy Cane-making at Candy Palace in Disneyland park -- More information -- *HERE*.

Saturday, November 29 -- Candy Cane-making at Trolley Treats in California Adventure -- More information -- *HERE*.





*(December 2014)*

Monday, December 1 -- Candy Cane-making at Trolley Treats in California Adventure

Tuesday, December 2 -- Candy Cane-making at Candy Palace in Disneyland park

Friday, December 5 -- Candy Cane-making at Candy Palace in Disneyland Park

Friday, December 5 -- Anaheim Ballet performs scenes from The Nutcracker at the Downtown Disney Winter Village

Friday, December 5 -- Disneyland Carolers at the Downtown Disney Winter Village

Saturday, December 6 -- RaverDay (See more info -- HERE)

Saturday, December 6 -- Candy Cane-making at Trolley Treats in California Adventure

Saturday, December 6th and Sunday, December 7th, 2014 -- The Candlelight Ceremony and Processional takes place on these dates, in Town Square.  See more info HERE.  Narrators' names will probably not be released until October or November.

Saturday, December 6 - Thursday, December 11, 2014 -- the ASHP Midyear Clinical Meeting and Exhibition at Anaheim Convention Center (this is a pharmaceutical meeting for which many of the attendees will be staying at the 3 Disneyland Resort hotels and likely at some of the Good Neighbor hotels as well.  See more info -- HERE.)

Monday, December 8 -- Candy Cane-making at Trolley Treats in California Adventure

Tuesday, December 9 -- Candy Cane-making at Candy Palace in Disneyland Park

Friday, December 12 -- Candy Cane-making at Candy Palace in Disneyland Park

Saturday, December 13 -- Ralph Brennan's Jazz Kitchen's Gingerbread Holiday House Building Workshop (12 p.m. - 2 p.m.) -- More information --  *HERE*

Saturday, December 13 -- Candy Cane-making at Trolley Treats in California Adventure

Sunday, December 14 -- Ralph Brennan's Jazz Kitchen's Gingerbread Holiday House Building Workshop (12 p.m. - 2 p.m.)

Monday, December 15 -- Candy Cane-making at Trolley Treats in California Adventure

Tuesday, December 16 -- Wednesday, December 24 -- Hanukkah 

Tuesday, December 16 -- Candy Cane-making at Candy Palace in Disneyland Park

Tuesday, December 16 -- Thursday, December 25 -- Disneyland Carolers at the Downtown Disney Winter Village

Friday, December 19 -- Candy Cane-making at Candy Palace in Disneyland Park

Friday, December 19 -- Anaheim Ballet performs scenes from The Nutcracker at the Downtown Disney Winter Village

Saturday, December 20 -- Ralph Brennan's Jazz Kitchen's Gingerbread Holiday House Building Workshop (12 p.m. - 2 p.m.)

Saturday, December 20 -- Candy Cane-making at Trolley Treats in California Adventure

Saturday, December 20 -- "Frozen Fun" sneak peek begins in California Adventure.  More info can be found -- HERE

Sunday, December 21 -- Candy Cane-making at Candy Palace in Disneyland Park

Sunday, December 21 -- Ralph Brennan's Jazz Kitchen's Gingerbread Holiday House Building Workshop (12 p.m. - 2 p.m.)

Monday, December 22 -- Candy Cane-making at Trolley Treats in California Adventure

Tuesday, December 23 -- Candy Cane-making at Candy Palace in Disneyland Park

Wednesday, December 24 -- Candy Cane-making at Candy Palace in Disneyland Park

Wednesday, December 24 - Christmas Eve

Thursday, December 25 -- Candy Cane-making at Trolley Treats in California Adventure

Thursday, December 25 - Christmas day

Wednesday, December 31 -- New Year's Eve 

Wednesday, December 31 -- New Years Eve Fireworks Spectacular 





*(January 2015)*

Thursday, January 1 -- New Year's Day

Friday, January 2 -- Tuesday, January 6 -- Three Kings Day celebration in California Adventure

Tuesday, January 6th --The final day of the holiday season .

Wednesday, January 7 -- "Frozen Fun" officially opens in California Adventure and in Disneyland.  More info can be found -- HERE






*(February 2015)*

Sunday, February 22 -- Final day of Olaf's Frozen ice rink and Downtown Disney Winter Village













*Dates from Last Year's (2013 - 2014) season (just for your reference, until we get more info on this year's dates!)*​

*(September 2013)*


September 13, 2013 -- Haunted Mansion Holiday opens in Disneyland 


*(October 2013)*


Holiday decorations and merchandise begin to appear in Disneyland and California Adventure towards the end of Halloween Time, even before October 31st.


*(November 2013)*


Friday, November 8, 2013 -- Believe in Holiday Magic Fireworks begin in Disneyland 

Friday, November 8, 2013 -- Buena Vista Street Christmas Tree Lighting Begins in California Adventure

Friday, November 8th, 2013 and Saturday, November 9th, 2013 -- Christmas Parade Taping 

Friday, November 8, 2013 -- A Christmas Fantasy Parade begins in Disneyland 

Friday, November 8, 2013 -- It's a Small World Holiday soft opens on this date in Disneyland

Friday, November 8, 2013 -- Jingle Cruise soft opens in Disneyland

Friday, November 8, 2013 -- Jingle Jangle Jamboree soft opens in Disneyland

_???Friday, November 8, 2013 -- Wintertime Lighting of Sleeping Beauty's Winter Castle begins in Disneyland (soft opens?)_

Monday, November 11, 2013 -- Veterans Day  

Monday, November 11, 2013 -- Tickets for Ralph Brennan's Jazz Kitchen 2013 Gingerbread House Workshop go on sale on Facebook

Tuesday, November 12, 2013 -- Holiday Season officially begins at Disneyland Resort (characters in seasonal attire will be out for photos)

Tuesday, November 12, 2013 -- Holiday Time Tour begins 

Tuesday, November 12, 2013 -- It's a Small World Holiday officially begins

Tuesday, November 12, 2013 -- Jingle Cruise officially opens in Disneyland

Tuesday, November 12, 2013 -- Jingle Jangle Jamboree officially opens in Disneyland 

Thursday, November 14, 2013 -- Winter Village opens in Downtown Disney 

Friday, November 15, 2013 -- Disney Viva Navidad! begins in California Adventure 

_???Friday, November 15, 2013 -- Mad T Party Holiday show begins in California Adventure_

Friday, November 15, 2013 -- Wintertime Enchantment Lighting of Sleeping Beauty's Winter Castle officially begins in Disneyland

Friday, November 15, 2013 -- World of Color - Winter Dreams begins in California Adventure 

Monday, November 18th, 2013 - Friday, November 22nd, 2013 -- _The View_ tapes at Disneyland Resort

Saturday, November 23, 2013 - The famous handmade candy canes begin in Disneyland; see this page for full 2013 holiday schedule

Wednesday, November 27, 2013 -- Hanukkah begins 

Thursday, November 28, 2013 -- Thanksgiving  


_???Friday, November 29, 2013 -- Downtown Disney should begin to play holiday music._ 

_???Friday, November 29, 2013 -- All entertainment (Santa Claus, Carolers) and decorations should begin at the 3 Hotels of the Disneyland resort. _




_???Unsure of the status of the Storybook Land Canal boats and when the miniature decorations on that ride will be in place_

_???Unsure of whether or not there will be a Winter overlay in Pixie Hollow this year_



*(December 2013)*


Saturday, December 7 and Sunday, December 8, 2013 -- Candlelight Ceremony takes place in Disneyland (Town Square)

Saturday, December 14, 2013 -- Ralph Brennan's Jazz Kitchen Gingerbread House Workshop 

Sunday, December 15, 2013 -- Ralph Brennan's Jazz Kitchen Gingerbread House Workshop

Saturday, December 21, 2013 -- Ralph Brennan's Jazz Kitchen Gingerbread House Workshop 

Sunday, December 22, 2013 -- Ralph Brennan's Jazz Kitchen Gingerbread House Workshop - D23 event

Tuesday, December 24, 2013 -- Christmas Eve 

Wednesday, December 25, 2013 -- Christmas   

Tuesday, December 31, 2013 -- New Year's Eve 



*(January 2014)*


Wednesday, January 1, 2014 -- New Year's Day 

Friday, January 3 -- Monday, January 6, 2014 -- Three Kings Day celebration takes place

Sunday, January 6, 2014 -- Last day of Haunted Mansion Holiday before removal of overlay

Sunday, January 6, 2014 -- Last day of Holiday Time tour

Monday, January 6, 2014 -- Holiday Season officially ends 

_???January ___, 2014 -- Last day of It's a Small World Holiday before removal of overlay_






*Historical Holiday Season Start and End Dates (from 2003 to 2014)*​

Friday, November 7, 2003 (but some events did not begin until November 21) - Sunday, January 4, 2004


Friday, November 5, 2004 - Sunday, January 2, 2005


Friday, November 11, 2005 - Monday, January 2, 2006


Friday, November 10, 2006 - Wednesday, January 3, 2007


Friday, November 16, 2007 -- Sunday, January 6, 2008


Friday, November 21, 2008 - Sunday, January 4, 2009


Friday, November 13, 2009 - Sunday, January 3, 2010


Friday, November 12, 2010 - Sunday, January 2, 2011


Monday, November 14, 2011 - Sunday, January 8, 2012


Monday, November 12, 2012 - Sunday, January 6, 2013


Tuesday, November 12, 2013 - Monday, January 6, 2014


Thursday, November 13, 2014 - Tuesday, January 6, 2015



*Fun Facts About Seasonal Dates!*​
From 1998  2002, the Candlelight Processional was held at the Fantasyland Theatre, a departure from its usual, longstanding (and historical) Town Square location.

In 2012, the Candlelight Ceremony took place on 20 nights (40 performances) in December, from December 1  20, and in 2013 it went back to its usual 2-night schedule on the first full weekend of December.


Though it began in 2000 and is still part of every holiday season at Disneyland Resort, Believe in Holiday Magic fireworks did not run for the holiday season of 2005-2006.  Disneyland chose to keep Remember Dreams Come True running for Disneylands 50th anniversary.  It is unknown at this time whether or not BIHM or RDCT will run during the holiday season of 2015, as that will be the year of Disneylands 60th anniversary.


 The holiday season has not begun on Veterans Day (11/11) in 9 years (since 2005), nor has it begun before Veterans Day since 2006!  






*Check-In/Meet Threads for 2014*​
_(Check in with your fellow DIS'ers to see who else will be at DLR on which dates, and where they're staying.  Plan meet-ups and get-togethers!)_


*Official "November 2014" thread- Come Join Us!!!! (started by LoveDisneyMom) *

*December 2014 Check-In! (started by Escape2Disney)* 




​


----------



## Sherry E

*General Information*​


*DIS Unplugged Holiday Podcasts*

Holidays 2013 Podcast/Discussion (November 21, 2013)

Christmas Call-In Show (December 6, 2012) - _The Podcast team and I tackle all the commonly asked questions about the holiday season, including special menu items available on Christmas Eve and Christmas Day and much, much more!_

California Adventure Christmas (November 22, 2012) - _Nancy gives the scoop on all of the new decorations in Cars Land and on Buena Vista Street, as well as shares info she learned from the Disneyland Resort Enhancement Team!_

Holiday Preview 2012 (November 8, 2012) _Mary Jo, Tom and the gang discuss the exciting changes coming soon to the 2012 holiday season _



​


*Previous Christmas Superthreads*

Disneyland at Christmas/Holiday Season Photo & Information Superthread #3, 2012-2014 (started by Sherry E) 

Disneyland at Christmas/Holiday Season Photo & Information Superthread #2, 2010-2012 (First Official Superthread, started by Sherry E)

Disney at Christmas (Unofficial Superthread, #1 - started by stitchsclan)





​

*Holidays at Disneyland Resort -
Frequently Asked Questions*​

*Q: When does the holiday season begin and end at the Disneyland Resort?*​*A:  Typically, the season will "officially" begin within a day or two after Veterans Day - so around early/mid-November.  The season sometimes begins on Fridays and sometimes on Mondays.  Many things in the parks (such as It's a Small World Holiday) will open a few days before the official season start date, but not everything.  The 3 hotels are usually decorated until right around Thanksgiving, although in 2013 the first sightings of hotel Christmas trees were reported 9 days before Thanksgiving!  

This year, the holiday season will begin on Thursday, November 13, 2014, and extend through Tuesday, January 6, 2015.

The season used to end on the first Sunday after New Year's Day.  If New Year's Day fell on a Sunday, the last day of the season would likely be one week from that day.  However, in January 2014 the season officially ended on Monday, January 6th.  

Decorations and overlays begin to come down even before the season ends.  Certain entertainment (the hotels' Santas and carolers, for example) will end right around Christmas.  Of course, there can be adjustments and alterations in the schedule depending on which dates fall on which days of the week.

*​
*Q: What are the usual park hours during the holiday season?*​*A:  Below you will eventually find the park hours and schedules for 2014 (schedules will be updated and filled in as Disneyland Resort releases its calendar information for 2014 -- THEY ARE NOT COMPLETE AS OF NOW):

November 2014 - Disneyland Park Hours/Parades and Show Times

December 2014 - Disneyland Park Hours/Parades and Show Times


These were the park hours and Entertainment Schedules for November and December of 2011, 2012 and 2013: 

November 2013 - Disneyland Park Hours/Parades and Show Times

November 2012 - Disneyland Park Hours/Parades and Show Times

November 2011 - Disneyland Park Hours/Parades and Show Times


December 2013 - Disneyland Park Hours/Parades and Show Times 

December 2012 - Disneyland Park Hours/Parades and Show Times

December 2011 - Disneyland Park Hours/Parades and Show Times
*​
*Q: Is there a Christmas party held at Disneyland resort?*​*A:  Thus far, there are no Christmas parties (such as the equivalent of Mickey's Very Merry Christmas Party at Walt Disney World) held at DLR, although there are rumors swirling about the possibility of a party based on the popularity of the yearly Halloween parties.  This party - if it comes to fruition - could happen as early as this year's (2014's) holiday season but there have been no confirmed reports or announcements as of yet.  Most likely we will not see an official party take place until at least the holiday season of 2015, if it is going to happen at all.*​
*Q: When does the Candlelight Ceremony (Processional) take place?*​*A: Traditionally, the Candlelight Processional had taken place in Town Square on the first Saturday and Sunday in December.  However, in 2012, it took place over 20 nights in December, from December 1st - 20th.  In 2013 the Ceremony was back to its usual 2-night schedule.  

There have been rumors that the CP may move into California Adventure in the future, or to another location in Disneyland.  If this happens, the dates may change in some way, i.e., more dates added, different start dates, etc.  

No official announcements have been made about the future of the Candlelight Ceremony, but the dates for 2014 will be Saturday, December 6th and Sunday, December 7th.*​
*Q: When is the least crowded time to visit Disneyland resort during the holiday season?*​*A:  Ahhh...the age-old question.  The holiday season at DLR is extremely popular and is a busy time overall, from its start in November to its end in early January.  It is, like summer, considered peak season.  Attendance is up, hours are extended for some of the time and entertainment is in full swing.  The last several holiday seasons have broken records for attendance, with 2009 being the busiest holiday season at DLR in 10 years; 2010 surpassing 2009; 2011 surpassing 2010; and so on.  

The common belief is that November is less crowded than December.  However, opening weekend of the season is always quite crowded, and many people have reported that the time frame/week immediately leading up to Thanksgiving weekend is extremely busy.  The parks apparently clear out substantially right after Thanksgiving weekend is over, when weary visitors head back to school and work.  

In 2013 there were reports of both low crowds and big crowds over Thanksgiving week!

The completion of the billion dollar makeover ("re-imagining") of California Adventure has served to attract many more guests to Disneyland Resort as well.

The earlier portion of December is generally less crowded than the second half of that month.  But, the Candlelight Ceremony is known to draw large crowds, and many folks choose to avoid those days/nights.  

After Thanksgiving weekend, the crowds are expected to lighten up considerably until approximately mid-December (though, in 2013, reports were that early December was more crowded than expected).  From mid-December on through the remainder of the season, the crowds steadily and rapidly increase, usually reaching a fever pitch in the week between Christmas and New Year's Day.  Both Disneyland and California Adventure have reached capacity during Christmas and New Year's (although DL itself has been known to reach capacity even before Christmas here and there), and on a few occasions DL has actually had to stop selling tickets and stop letting people in the gates early in the day (before noon).

So, based on reports from DIS'ers, facts, figures and patterns, it would seem that, thus far, the least crowded periods of the holiday season at DLR would be immediately after Thanksgiving weekend, into the first 2 weeks of December.  

Even though the season will not have officially begun at this point, late October/early November visitors will see that decorations are going up, a little at a time each day -- and early November weekdays are said to be rather quiet (in the first week of that month, especially).*​ 
*Q: What is the weather like during the holiday season at DLR?*​*A: First of all, see HydroGuy's informative thread about DLR weather:

Detailed Weather Data for DLR

November and December weather in Southern California can be varied and even unpredictable. Many of us who are longtime SoCal residents have witnessed very warm Autumns and Winters, where sometimes the temperatures can reach into the 90's.  There have also been periods of torrential rain.  Sometimes it may be 50 degrees at DLR in the daytime and in the 30's at night.  Other times it's in the 70's in the daytime and in the 50's at night.  I've personally been to DLR in both November and December when it's been very warm.  And I've been to DLR in both of those months when it's been very cold (30 degrees at night) and/or raining heavily.

Chances are it will be fairly warm in November - meaning in the upper 70's at least, if not the low 80's, and cool in the evenings.  December will most likely offer temperatures in the 60's or 70's in the daytime and in the 50's at night....but as stated above, it can be a very unpredictable month and it could get very cold or warm out of the blue!  A wise tip from many of our seasoned holiday travellers is to dress in layers, so it will be easy to get comfortable during any unexpected shifts in temperature.*​


​



*General DLR Holiday Blogs, Press Releases, etc.*​

*(2014)*​
Disneyland Resort 2014 Holiday Information/Overview Page

"Don't Just Decorate Your Christmas Tree, Imagineer It!" -- D23 Days of Christmas; posted on December 6, 2014

"Christmas Trees of the Disneyland Resort" -- Disney Parks Blog; posted on November 28th, 2014 by Erin Glover, Social Media Director, Disneyland Resort

"Disneyland Resort: Holidays By The Numbers" -- Disneyland News press release; posted Wednesday, November 26, 2014

"The Holiday Season Officially Launches at the Disneyland Resort"  -- Disneyland News press release; posted on November 13, 2014

"Disneyland Resort Welcomes Anna and Elsa from ‘Frozen’ to ‘A Christmas Fantasy’ Parade as Holiday Season Begins Nov. 13, Featuring ‘Holiday Magic’ Fireworks and ‘World of Color – Winter Dreams’" -- Disneyland News press release; posted on November 7, 2014

"Holidays at the Disneyland Resort Begins November 13 with ‘Frozen’ Additions and Returning Favorites" -- Disney Parks Blog; posted on November 7th, 2014 by Erin Glover, Social Media Director, Disneyland Resort

"Holidays at the Disneyland Resort Returns November 13 through January 6, 2015" -- Disney Parks Blog; posted on September 10th, 2014 by Erin Glover, Social Media Director, Disneyland Resort

"Smash into Backstage Disneyland with the Avengers Super Heroes Half Marathon" -- Disney Parks Blog; posted on April  25th, 2014 by Andrae Gill, Adventures by Disney

"Runners Assemble – Super News From runDisney" -- Disney Parks Blog; posted on February 25th, 2014 by Faron Kelley, Director, Marketing & Communications, Disney Sports

runDisney’s Avengers Super Heroes Half Marathon Weekend – Friday, November 14 – Sunday, November 16, 2014 (from the runDisney site)

Happy New Year from the Disneyland Resort -- Disney Parks Blog;  posted on January 1st, 2014 by Erin Glover, Social Media Director, Disneyland Resort




*(2013)*​
"25 Beautiful Holiday Wreaths Hung with Care at Disneyland Resort" -- babble; posted by Disney Sisters approximately December 2013 or January 2014

Holiday Carol: It’s Giving Time from the Disneyland Resort -- Disney Parks Blog; posted on December 24th, 2013 by Kevin Rafferty, Jr., Communications Specialist, Disneyland Resort

Eat-Shop-Play Guide to Holidays at the Disneyland Resort: Tips from a Disney Parks Moms Panelist -- Disney Parks Blog;  posted on December 18th, 2013 by Michele Himmelberg, Public Relations Director, Disneyland Resort

Meet the ‘Elves’ Behind the Magic of Holidays at the Disneyland Resort -- Disney Parks Blog;  posted on December 17th, 2013 by Valarie Sukovaty, Disneyland Public Relations

ABC’s ‘The View’ Visits the Disneyland Resort -- Disney Parks Blog; posted on November 19th, 2013 by Valarie Sukovaty, Disneyland Public Relations

Holidays at the Disneyland Resort Returns November 12 Through January 6 - Disney Parks Blog; posted on August 6th, 2013 by Erin Glover, Manager, Social Media and Print, Disneyland Resort

Disney by the Numbers --Christmas by the Numbers (click the specific "Disneyland" tab)



*(2012)*​
Merry Christmas from the Disneyland Resort - Disney Parks Blog; posted on December 25th, 2012 by Erin Glover, Manager, Social Media and Print

Holiday Magic Found Throughout the Disneyland Resort - Disney Parks Blog; posted on December 19th, 2012 by Erin Glover, Manager, Social Media and Print

Nighttime Holiday Magic at the Disneyland Resort - Disney Parks Blog; posted on December 18th, 2012 by Valarie Sukovaty, Disneyland Public Relations

Holidays at Disneyland Resort: The Magic Looks and Feels Different - Disney Parks Blog; posted on December 14th, 2012 by Michele Himmelberg, Public Relations Director, Disneyland Resort

Holiday Cheer Spreads Throughout the Disneyland Resort - Disneyland News, October 23, 2012

Holidays at the Disneyland Resort Coming November 12 Through January 6 - Disney Parks Blog; posted on October 2nd, 2012 by Erin Glover, Manager, Social Media and Print 



*(2011)*​

Test Your Disneyland Resort Holiday Knowledge - Disney Parks Blog; posted on December 22nd, 2011 by Erin Glover, Manager, Social Media and Print

Disney Characters Get Dressed Up for Holiday Fun at Disney Parks - Disney Parks Blog; posted on December 16th, 2011 by Shawn Slater, Communications Manager, Walt Disney Parks and Resorts Creative Entertainment

Merry Holiday Hunt at the Disneyland Resort: How Many of These Festive Places Will You Find? - Disney Parks Blog; posted on December 14th, 2011 by Michele Himmelberg, Public Relations Director, Disneyland Resort

Over-the-Top, Dream-Come-True Holiday Experience at the Disneyland Resort - Disney Parks Blog; posted on November 21st, 2011 by Erin Glover, Manager, Social Media and Print

Things You Might Not Know About Holidays at the Disneyland Resort - Disney Parks Blog; posted on November 18th, 2011 by Erin Glover, Manager, Social Media and Print

Holidays at the Disneyland Resort Begins Today! - Disney Parks Blog; posted on November 14th, 2011 by Erin Glover, Manager, Social Media and Print

Deck the Halls - and the Disneyland Resort - with Lots of Holly! - Disney Parks Blog; posted on November 10th, 2011 by Valarie Sukovaty, Disneyland Public Relations

Sneak Peek: Holidays at the Disneyland Resort Begins November 14 - Disney Parks Blog; posted on November 2nd, 2011 by Erin Glover, Manager, Social Media and Print



*(2010)*​
A Look at New Year's Eve Celebrations at Disneyland Resort Over the Years - Disney Parks Blog; posted on December 28th, 2010 by Valarie Sukovaty, Disneyland Public Relations

New Year's Eve 2010 at Disneyland Resort - Disney Parks Blog; posted on December 21st, 2010 by Heather Hust Rivera, Senior Manager, Corporate Communications, The Walt Disney Company

Guest Spotlight: Celebrating 45 Consecutive Christmas Eves at Disneyland Resort - Disney Parks Blog; posted on December 20th, 2010 by Heather Hust Rivera, Senior Manager, Corporate Communications, The Walt Disney Company

Favorite Holiday Traditions at Disneyland Resort - Disney Parks Blog; posted on December 17th, 2010 by Michelle Harker, Merchandise Marketing & Communications Project Manager, Disneyland Resort

It's All About the Holidays at the Disneyland Resort - Disney Parks Blog; posted on November 23rd, 2010 by Valarie Sukovaty, Disneyland Public Relations




​


----------



## Sherry E

* Disney California Adventure Park
Seasonal Entertainment/Activities/Highlights/Events/Decorations*




_*General Holiday Season Blogs*_​

*(2014)*

"Mapping Out the Holidays: Disney California Adventure Park" -- Disney Parks Blog; posted on December 8th, 2014 by Shannon Swanson, Public Relations Manager, Disneyland Resort

"Christmas Trees of the Disneyland Resort" -- Disney Parks Blog; posted on November 28th, 2014 by Erin Glover, Social Media Director, Disneyland Resort

"Disneyland Resort: Holidays By The Numbers" -- Disneyland News press release; posted Wednesday, November 26, 2014


*(2012)*

The Happiest Place on Earth Just Got Merrier: Disney California Adventure Park Celebrates First Holiday Season Since its Grand Reopening - Disney Parks Blog; posted on December 3rd, 2012 by Erin Glover, Manager, Social Media and Print

Three New Gingerbread Creations Debut at Disney California Adventure Park - Disney Parks Blog; posted on November 26th, 2012 by Pam Brandon, Disney Parks Food Writer



Disney California Adventure Dresses Up in New Holiday Decor! - DIS Unplugged; posted on November 14, 2012 by Nancy Johnson, Contributor/Correspondent


*(2011)*

New Year's Eve Adventures Await at Disney California Adventure Park - Disney Parks Blog; posted on December 30th, 2011 by Erin Glover, Manager, Social Media and Print









_*Buena Vista Street*_​
_(Don't forget to visit Santa Claus for a Christmas card-worthy photo in Elias & Company's classic department store setting!  In this video from November 28, 2013, DIS Unplugged's Tom Bell chatted with Santa [on a break from his post at Elias] on Buena Vista Street about the many things visitors can experience during November and December at Disneyland Resort!)_


*(2014)*

"Five Ways to Celebrate the Holidays on Buena Vista Street at Disney California Adventure Park" -- Disney Parks Blog; posted on December 5th, 2014 by Erin Glover, Social Media Director, Disneyland Resort

"Santa Is Making the Rounds at Disney Parks" -- Disney Parks Blog; posted on December 4th, 2014 by Shawn Slater, Communications Manager, Walt Disney Parks and Resorts Creative Entertainment


*(2012)*

Molly the Messenger Delivers Letters to (And From) Santa on Buena Vista Street in Disney California Adventure Park - Disney Parks Blog; posted on December 21st, 2012 by Erin Glover, Manager, Social Media and Print

The Halls are Decked for the Holidays on Buena Vista Street at Disney California Adventure Park - Disney Parks Blog; posted on December 4th, 2012 by Erin Glover, Manager, Social Media and Print


Creating Holiday Traditions on Buena Vista Street at Disney California Adventure Park - Disney Parks Blog; posted on November 1st, 2012 by Shawn Slater, Communications Manager, Walt Disney Parks and Resorts Creative Entertainment









_*A Bug's Land*_​
_(A Bug's Land displays enormous Christmas ornaments and lights -- along with a few other clever surprises -- during the holiday season.  Flik wears a tiny Santa suit in the sign above the entrance to Flik's Fun Fair.)_









_*Cars Land*_​
_(Filled with whimsically automotive spins on Christmas trees and garland, one of the most delightfully detailed -- and, perhaps, delectable?? -- decorations can be found on a table inside the Cozy Cone office.  Look for it the next time you visit DLR for the holidays!)_


*(2014)*

"Readers Cruise into the Holidays at Disney Parks Blog Christmas in Cars Land Meet-Up at Disney California Adventure Park" -- Disney Parks Blog; posted on December 4th, 2014 by Erin Glover, Social Media Director, Disneyland Resort

"Holidays Shine Bright in Cars Land at Disney California Adventure Park" -- Disney Parks Blog; posted on November 25th, 2014 by Erin Glover, Social Media Director, Disneyland Resort

"Christmas at Cars Land in Disney’s California Adventure" -- The DIS; posted on November 22, 2014 by Jack Burgin

"Register Now to Race into the Holiday Season at the Disney Parks Blog Christmas in Cars Land Meet-Up" -- Disney Parks Blog; posted on November 19th, 2014 by Erin Glover, Social Media Director, Disneyland Resort



*(2013)*

VIDEO - Christmas in Cars Land -- by Tom Bell, DIS Unplugged;  November 20, 2013

The Christmas Trees of Cars Land at Disney California Adventure Park -- Disney Parks Blog;  posted on December 24th, 2013 by Erin Glover, Social Media Director, Disneyland Resort


*(2012)*

Cars Land-Inspired Holiday Decor You Can Make at Home -- Disney Parks Blog; posted on December 18th, 2012 by Erin Glover, Manager, Social Media and Print

Cars Land Gets Gussied Up for the Holidays at Disney California Adventure Park -- Disney Parks Blog; posted on December 7th, 2012 by Erin Glover, Manager, Social Media and Print

Get Revved Up for the Holidays in Cars Land at Disney California Adventure Park -- Disney Parks Blog; posted on November 30th, 2012 by Erin Glover, Manager, Social Media and Print

Holidays Come to Cars Land! Seasonal Cheer Spreads Throughout Disneyland Resort as The Happiest Place on Earth Gets Merrier Starting Nov. 12 - Disneyland News, October 23rd, 2012







_*Condor Flats*_​
_(At this time there are no holiday activities or decorations in Condor Flats.)_








_*Grizzly Peak*_​
*Elf Days*

_(This was a Limited Time Magic event in December 2013, and as of early December 2014 there has been no word of its return)_

‘Limited Time Magic’ Brings Elf Days to Disney California Adventure Park -- Disney Parks Blog;  posted on December 6th, 2013 by Erin Glover, Social Media Director, Disneyland Resort






_*Hollywood Land*_​

*Frozen Fun*

_(This event is not technically part of the roster of Holiday Season activities as of yet, but it is scheduled to "sneak peek" beginning on Saturday, December 20, 2014, before officially starting on Wednesday, January 7, 2015 )_

*Highlights include:*


“Anna & Elsa’s Royal Welcome” at the Animation Building;
“Do You Want to Draw a Snowman?” at the Animation Academy in the Animation Building;
“For the First Time in Forever – A Frozen Sing-Along Celebration” at the MuppetVision 3D Theatre (converted to the Crown Jewel Theatre);
“Olaf’s Snow Fest” at Stage 17;
“Freeze the Night! A Family Dance Party” at the former Mad T Party location; and
Wandering Oaken’s Trading Post at the former Rizzo's Pawn Shop.

*Information:*

"New ‘Frozen Fun’ Opens at Disneyland Resort January 7" -- Disney Parks Blog; posted on December 5th, 2014 by Shawn Slater, Communications Manager, Walt Disney Parks and Resorts Creative Entertainment

"New, Live ‘Frozen Fun’ Opens at Disney California Adventure Park Jan. 7, for a Limited Time" -- Disneyland News press release; posted on December 5th, 2014




*Mad T Party *

_(This event ended its run on November 30, 2014, but may possibly return in late spring 2015)_

"Mad T Party Gets Merrier at Disney California Adventure Park" - Disney Parks Blog; posted on November 8th, 2012 by Robin Trowbridge, Entertainment Show Director, Disneyland Resort







_*Pacific Wharf*_​
_(There are only a few holiday touches around Pacific Wharf in terms of decorations, but the real highlights are the treats!  Be sure to visit Ghirardelli for your free sample of peppermint bark, or pick up a loaf of snowman-shaped sourdough bread, freshly crafted by the Boudin Bakery and sold at various eateries in DCA!)_







_*Paradise Pier*_​
*Phineas and Ferb's Rockin Rollin Dance Party: Holiday Edition*

_(This event appears to have been discontinued as of the Holidays of 2014, and possibly prior to that)_

Phineas and Ferb's Rockin Rollin Dance Party: Holiday Edition, at Disney California Adventure Park - Disney Parks Blog; posted on December 9th, 2011 by Erin Glover, Manager, Social Media and Print



*Three Kings Day*

*(Note:  Three Kings Day was held in Disneyland Park until January 2014, when it was relocated to Disney California Adventure Park.  The following information includes links to blogs about the event when it took place in Disneyland as well as when it moved to California Adventure, so readers can get a sense of what the overall celebration entails/entailed.)*


*(2014)*

VIDEO:  Celebrating Three Kings Day at Disney California Adventure Park -- Disney Parks Blog;  posted on January 6th, 2014 by Erin Glover, Social Media Director, Disneyland Resort

VIDEO: Making Pozole for Three Kings Day 2014 at Disney California Adventure - By Tom Bell, DIS Unplugged;  January 3, 2014

VIDEO: Three Kings Day at California Adventure - by Tom Bell, DIS Unplugged;  January 3, 2014


*(2013)*

"Disneyland Resort Holiday Celebration ‘¡Disney Viva Navidad!’ Concludes With Festive Three Kings Day Finale, Jan. 3-6, 2014" -- Disneyland News; posted on December 31, 2013 

Three Kings Day Celebration Moves to Disney California Adventure Park, January 3-6 -- Disney Parks Blog;  posted on December 30th, 2013 by Erin Glover, Social Media Director, Disneyland Resort


"Limited Time Magic: Three Kings Day at Disneyland" - DIS Unplugged; by Tom Bell, Contributor/Correspondent, January 4, 2013 


*(2012)*

"Three Kings Day Celebration Returns to Disneyland Park" - Disney Parks Blog; posted on December 19th, 2012 by Erin Glover, Manager, Social Media and Print

"Celebrate Three Kings Day at Disneyland Park with Special Menu Items" - Disney Parks Blog; posted on January 3rd, 2012 by Erin Glover, Manager, Social Media and Print

"Disneyland Park Celebrates Three Kings Day" - Disney Parks Blog; posted on December 20th, 2011 by Erin Glover, Manager, Social Media and Print




*¡Viva Navidad!*

*(2014)*

"Viva Navidad at Disney California Adventure" -- The DIS; posted on December 1, 2014 by Tom Bell 

"‘Disney ¡Viva Navidad!’ Returns to Disneyland Resort, Adding Festive Latino Fun to Holiday Season, Nov. 13-Jan. 6" -- Disneyland News press release; posted on November 12, 2014

"Authentic Tastes for Disney ¡Viva Navidad! at Disney California Adventure Park" -- Disney Parks Blog; posted on November 10th, 2014 by Rachel Brent, Food & Beverage Marketing Communications Coordinator

"Hearty Pozole Soup, the Perfect Fall Supper from Paradise Garden Grill at Disney California Adventure Park" -- Disney Parks Blog; posted on November 4th, 2014 by Pam Brandon, Disney Parks Food Writer



*(2013)*

"Latin-Inspired Tastes for Disney ¡Viva Navidad! At Disney California Adventure Park" -- Disney Parks Blog; posted on December 5th, 2013 by Pam Brandon, Disney Parks Food Writer

VIDEO: Making Tamales at Viva Navidad! at Disney California Adventure 2013 -- by Tom Bell, DIS Unplugged;  November 27, 2013

Dining in Disneyland: NEW! Viva Navidad Snack Cart at Disney California Adventure -- Disney Food Blog;  posted on Nov 21st, 2013 by Heather Sievers

VIDEO: Disney ¡Viva Navidad! at Disney California Adventure Park -- Disney Parks Blog;  posted on November 13th, 2013 by Erin Glover, Social Media Director, Disneyland Resort

"Kick Off the Holiday Season with Limited Time Magic at Disney ¡Viva Navidad! at Disney California Adventure Park" - Disney Parks Blog; posted on November 8th, 2013 by Erin Glover, Social Media Director, Disneyland Resort

"Disney ¡Viva Navidad! Brings a Festive Celebration to Disney California Adventure Park" -- Disney Parks Blog; posted on October 10th, 2013 by Shawn Slater, Communications Manager, Walt Disney Parks and Resorts Creative Entertainment




*World of Color - Winter Dreams*

*(2014)*

"Fun Facts, Figures and History: ‘World of Color’ and Holiday ‘World of Color – Winter Dreams’" -- Disneyland News Press Release; posted on December 4, 2014[/B]

"Disney’s Second Try at “World of Color – Winter Dreams” Feels More…Disney" -- The DIS; posted by HydroGuy on November 15, 2014


*(2013)*

How’d They Do That? ‘World of Color’ Honor Choir at Disney California Adventure Park - Disney Parks Blog;  posted on December 23rd, 2013 by Valarie Sukovaty, Disneyland Public Relations

World of Color – Winter Dreams - Disney Insider 12/5/13

VIDEO: From DIS Unplugged - World of Color: Fountain Controls at Disney California Adventure 2013 

VIDEO: "In Summer" from Disney's "Frozen" in "World of Color - Winter Dreams" - Posted November 27, 2013; by Tom Bell;  DIS Unplugged

VIDEO: From DIS Unplugged - Toy Story Nutcracker section (World of Color: Winter Dreams)

VIDEO: From DIS Unplugged - "Let It Go" from Disney's "Frozen" (World of Color: Winter Dreams)

VIDEO: From DIS Unplugged - World of Color: Winter Dreams (FULL SHOW)

‘World of Color – Winter Dreams’ Opening Today at Disney California Adventure Park - Disney Parks Blog;  posted on November 15th, 2013 by Steven Davison, Imagineer, Walt Disney Imagineering Creative Entertainment

Enjoy ‘World of Color – Winter Dreams’ at Disney California Adventure Park with ‘Limited Time Magic’ - Disney Parks Blog; posted on November 15th, 2013 by Erin Glover, Social Media Director, Disneyland Resort

New ‘World of Color – Winter Dreams’ Celebrates Holiday Joy at Disney California Adventure Park, Starting Nov. 15 - Disneyland News;  November 13, 2013

Fun Facts, Figures and History: ‘World of Color’ and Holiday ‘Winter Dreams’ - Disneyland News; November 13, 2013

Meet Olaf from Disney’s ‘Frozen’ – Appearing this Holiday Season in ‘World of Color – Winter Dreams’ at Disney California Adventure Park - Disney Parks Blog;  posted on November 12th, 2013 by Erin Glover, Social Media Director, Disneyland Resort

"First Look: World of Color - Winter Dreams at Disney California Adventure Park" - Disney Parks Blog; posted on November 8th, 2013 by Steven Davison, Imagineer, Walt Disney Imagineering Creative Entertainment

(CLOSED) "Sign Up Now to Attend World of Color - Winter Dreams Premiere with the Disney Parks Blog" - Disney Parks Blog; posted on November 6th, 2013 by Erin Glover, Social Media Director, Disneyland Resort

"PIXAR Brings Toy Story Nutcracker to Life for World of Color - Winter Dreams at Disney California Adventure Park" - Disney Parks Blog; posted on October 21st, 2013 by Steven Davison, Imagineer, Walt Disney Imagineering Creative Entertainment

"Disneyland Resort Debuts World of Color - Winter Dreams, a Merry New Spectacular for 2013 Holiday Season"  Disneyland News; posted on October 18, 2013

"Lend Your Voice to World of Color - Winter Dreams at Disney California Adventure Park" - Disney Parks Blog; posted on September 24th, 2013 by Erin Glover, Social Media Director, Disneyland Resort

"Behind the Scenes: New Custom Animation for World of Color - Winter Dreams at Disney California Adventure Park" - Disney Parks Blog; posted on September 11, 2013 by Steven Davison, Imagineer, Walt Disney Imagineering Creative Entertainment

"Disneyland Annual Passholders: Your Seasons Greetings Card Could Be Part of World of Color - Winter Dreams at Disney California Adventure Park" - Disney Parks Blog; posted on August 30, 2013 by Erin Glover, Social Media and Print, Disneyland Resort

Speculation: "Eric Whitacre to Produce Virtual Choir for Disney's 'World of Color'" - August 22, 2013, Stitch Kingdom

"Special World of Color Announcement from Imagineer Steve Davison at Disney California Adventure Park" - Disney Parks Blog; posted on July 25th, 2013 by Erin Glover, Manager, Social Media and Print, Disneyland Resort


----------



## Sherry E

*Disneyland Park
Seasonal Entertainment/Activities/Highlights/Events/Decorations*
























_*General Holiday Season Blogs*_​

*(2014)*

"Mapping Out the Holidays: Disneyland Park" -- Disney Parks Blog; posted on December 3rd, 2014 by Shannon Swanson, Public Relations Manager, Disneyland Resort

"Christmas Trees of the Disneyland Resort" -- Disney Parks Blog; posted on November 28th, 2014 by Erin Glover, Social Media Director, Disneyland Resort

"Disneyland Resort: Holidays By The Numbers" -- Disneyland News press release; posted Wednesday, November 26, 2014

"First Look: Train, Trisha Yearwood, Lucy Hale, Trey Songz and More at the Disneyland Resort for Disney Parks Frozen Christmas Celebration on ABC" -- Disney Parks Blog; posted on November 11th, 2014 by George Savvas, Public Relations Director, Disneyland Resort

Happy New Year from the Disneyland Resort -- Disney Parks Blog;  posted on January 1st, 2014 by Erin Glover, Social Media Director, Disneyland Resort


*(2013)*

The Christmas Trees of Disneyland Park -- Disney Parks Blog;  posted on December 25th, 2013 by Erin Glover, Social Media Director, Disneyland Resort


*(2010)*

Disneyland Gems: Holidays at Disneyland! - DIS Unplugged; posted on November 21, 2010, by Nancy Johnson, Contributor/Correspondent


*(2009)*

Disney Characters Decorate Disneyland Park Through the Years - Disney Parks Blog; posted on December 22nd, 2009 by Heather Hust Rivera, Senior Manager, Corporate Communications, The Walt Disney Company






_*Adventureland*_​
*Jingle Cruise*


*(2014)*

"Jingle Cruise: a Better and Funnier Voyage in 2014" -- The DIS; posted by HydroGuy on November 16, 2014

"Dateline Adventureland: Lost Holiday Shipment Found Aboard the Jingle Cruise at Disneyland Park" -- Disney Parks Blog; posted on November 13th, 2014 by Tallahassee Glover, Adventureland Correspondent

"Jingle Cruise and Disney’s The Little Mermaid Are Featured Online Only Shirts For November 2014" -- Disney Parks Blog; posted on November 9th, 2014 by Steven Miller, Merchandise Communications Manager

"Dateline Adventureland: Holiday Shipment Lost in the Jungle at Disneyland Park" -- Disney Parks Blog; posted on November 6th, 2014 by Tallahassee Glover, Adventureland Correspondent


*(2013)*

VIDEO:  Disneyland's 'Jingle Cruise' Queue and Full POV Ride-Through – November 25, 2013; DIS Unplugged 

‘Limited Time Magic’: Grab a ‘Jingle Cruise’ Poster at Disneyland Park, Walt Disney World -- Disney Parks Blog;  posted on November 22nd, 2013 by Thomas Smith, Social Media Director, Disney Parks

Jingle Cruise – Disneyland News (gallery); posted on November 21, 2013

VIDEO: Tour the Jingle Cruise at Disneyland Park -- Disney Parks Blog;  posted on November 13th, 2013 by Shannon Swanson, Senior Publicist, Disneyland Resort

‘Jingle Cruise’ Adds Holiday Spirit to Disney’s ‘Jungle Cruise’ - DIS Unplugged; posted by Craig Williams, Saturday, November 9th, 2013

(REGARDING THE MAGIC KINGDOM AT WALT DISNEY WORLD) "Imagineers Share the First Photos of Jingle Cruise at Magic Kingdom Park" - Disney Parks Blog; posted on November 8th, 2013 by Jennifer Fickley-Baker, Social Media Manager

"First Look: Jingle Cruise Props & Opening Dates at Disneyland Park and Magic Kingdom Park" - Disney Parks Blog; posted on November 6th, 2013 by Jennifer Fickley-Baker, Social Media Manager

"Jungle Cruise Goes Jingle Cruise for the Holidays at Disneyland Park & Magic Kingdom Park" - Disney Parks Blog; posted on October 23rd, 2013 by Jennifer Fickley-Baker, Social Media Manager






_*Critter Country*_​
_(Not only can you find Pooh and his friends -- most of whom are wearing Santa hats or winter scarves -- at their usual photo spot, but you will also notice that many of the ornaments scattered around Critter Country are covered in "hunny"! ...  Critter Country is also home to some of the tiniest decorations in all of Disneyland Resort -- but you'll have to figure out where they are, because telling you would spoil the fun!)_






_*Fantasyland*_​
*Frozen Fun*

_(This event is not technically part of the roster of Holiday Season activities as of yet, but it is scheduled to "sneak peek" in California Adventure beginning on Saturday, December 20, 2014, before officially starting on Wednesday, January 7, 2015.  Most of "Frozen Fun" will take place in DCA, and the Anna and Elsa meet and greet will relocate from Fantasyland to DCA.)_

*The Disneyland park/Fantasyland highlights of "Frozen Fun" will include:*


New “Frozen”-themed show opening in Disneyland at Fantasy Faire, at the Royal Theatre *(This will open by January 7, 2015)*; and 
New "Frozen" additions to the Storybook Land Canal Boat ride, including: Arendelle; the castle where Anna and Elsa grew up; Wandering Oaken’s Trading Post; and Elsa’s ice palace. _*(This will debut by December 20, 2014)*_ 

*Information:*

"New ‘Frozen Fun’ Opens at Disneyland Resort January 7" -- Disney Parks Blog; posted on December 5th, 2014 by Shawn Slater, Communications Manager, Walt Disney Parks and Resorts Creative Entertainment

"New, Live ‘Frozen Fun’ Opens at Disney California Adventure Park Jan. 7, for a Limited Time" -- Disneyland News press release; posted on December 5th, 2014




*Frozen Meet and Greet*

_(This meet and greet will relocate from Fantasyland to Hollywood Land in California Adventure by Saturday, December 20, 2014.)_

*(2014)*

"Return Time Tickets Help Disneyland Park Guests Meet ‘Frozen’ Favorites Anna and Elsa" -- Disney Parks Blog; posted on September 15th, 2014 by Erin Glover, Social Media Director, Disneyland Resort


*(2013)*

Disney’s Newest Animated Feature “Frozen” Flurries Into Theme Parks On Both Coasts – The DIS; posted by Shaun Thompson on November 20, 2013

Disney Parks Get Frozen This Winter – November 14, 2013

Disney Parks Will Be Getting Frozen This November - Disney Parks Blog; posted on October 7th, 2013 by Shawn Slater, Communications Manager, Walt Disney Parks and Resorts Creative Entertainment



*It's a Small World Holiday*

*(2014)*

"Disneyland Resort Entertainment Team Shares Their Favorite Festive Feature for ‘it’s a small world’ Holiday" -- Disney Parks Blog; posted on November 17th, 2014 by Shannon Swanson, Public Relations Manager, Disneyland Resort

"The Wreaths of Disneyland's Small World Holiday" -- The DIS; posted by Tom Bell on November 15, 2014

"‘it’s a small world’ Holiday Lighting Kicks Off Holidays at the Disneyland Resort" -- Disney Parks Blog; posted on November 14th, 2014 by Erin Glover, Social Media Director, Disneyland Resort

Disney Parks After Dark: Holidays at the Disneyland Resort Steam Away -- Disney Parks Blog; posted on January 23rd, 2014 by Paul Hiffmeyer, Chief Photographer for Public Relations, Disneyland Resort


*(2013)*

The Making of ‘it’s a small world’ Holiday Clock Show at Disneyland Park -- Disney Parks Blog;  posted on December 11th, 2013 by Shannon Swanson, Senior Publicist, Disneyland Resort

VIDEO: It's a Small World Holiday Full POV Ride-Through -- DIS Unplugged/The DIS;  posted on December 1, 2013 by Tom Bell

VIDEO:  It's a Small World Holiday Clock Show - DIS Unplugged/The DIS; posted on November 14, 2013  

"New Surprises in Store for it's a small world Holiday at Disneyland Park" - Disney Parks Blog; posted on October 29th, 2013 by Shawn Slater, Communications Manager, Walt Disney Parks and Resorts Creative Entertainment


*(2012)*

"Disney Parks After Dark: It's a small world Holiday at Disneyland Resort" - Disney Parks Blog; posted on December 20th, 2012 by Paul Hiffmeyer, Chief Photographer for Public Relations, Disneyland Resort

Military Family Flips the Switch on More Than 300,000 Holiday Lights at Disneyland Resort - Disney Parks Blog; posted on November 13th, 2012 by Kevin Rafferty, Jr., Communications Specialist, Disneyland Resort



*(2011)*

Toy Soldier Holiday Jam at Disneyland Park - Disney Parks Blog; posted on December 22nd, 2011 by Valerie Sukovaty, Disneyland Public Relations

"It's a small world Holiday Transformation at Disneyland Park" - Disney Parks Blog; posted on December 7th, 2011 by Shannon Swanson, Senior Publicist, Disneyland Resort

"Disneyland Holiday Design:  The Wreaths of Small World Holiday" - DIS Unplugged; by Nancy Johnson, December 1, 2011

Have You Seen Toy Soldiers Drumming Up Cheer at Disneyland Park? - Disney Parks Blog; posted on November 30th, 2011 by Erin Glover, Manager, Social Media and Print

Military Family Officially Kicks Off Holidays at the Disneyland Resort in Lighting Ceremony Presented by SYLVANIA - Disney Parks Blog; posted on November 15, 2011 by Betsy Sanchez, Manager of Media Relations, Disneyland Resort

"Sneak Peek: Holiday Surprises Coming to The Magic, The Memories and You! at Magic Kingdom Park and Disneyland Park" - Disney Parks Blog; posted on November 7th, 2011 by Shawn Slater, Communications Manager, Walt Disney Parks and Resorts Creative Entertainment


*(2009)*

"Disney Parks Unveils Small World Holiday Spot" - Disney Parks Blog; posted on November 6th, 2009 by Thomas Smith, Social Media Director, Disney Parks






_*Frontierland*_​
*Jingle Jangle Jamboree (formerly Santa's Reindeer Round-Up)*

_(Santa Claus appears at the JJJ in his standard red suit as he greets guests from the start of the Holidays through Christmas Eve or Christmas Day.  After Christmas and on through the last day of the holiday season in early January, Santa wears a less formal "greed plaid" outfit at the Jamboree.)_

*(2014)*

"Santa Is Making the Rounds at Disney Parks" -- Disney Parks Blog; posted on December 4th, 2014 by Shawn Slater, Communications Manager, Walt Disney Parks and Resorts Creative Entertainment


*(2013)*

Dining in Disneyland: Treats at the Jingle Jangle Jamboree -- Disney Food Blog; posted by Heather Sievers on Dec 18, 2013 


*(2012)*

"Y'All Come on Down to the Jingle Jangle Jamboree at Disneyland Park" - Disney Parks Blog; posted on December 12th, 2012 by Erin Glover, Manager, Social Media and Print

"Santa's on His Way to the Jingle Jangle Jamboree at Disneyland Park" - Disney Parks Blog; posted on November 6th, 2012 by Shawn Slater, Communications Manager, Walt Disney Parks and Resorts Creative Entertainment



*(2010)*

"Reindeer in Training at Disneyland's Big Thunder Ranch" (December 25, 2010, by Nancy Johnson, DIS Unplugged Contributor/Correspondent)

"Rustic Holiday Décor Ideas from Disneyland's Big Thunder Ranch" (December 21, 2010, by Nancy Johnson, DIS Unplugged Contributor/Correspondent)

"Santa's 8 Famous Reindeer are at Disneyland Resort!" - Disney Parks Blog; posted on December 3rd, 2010 by Valarie Sukovaty, Disneyland Public Relations























_*Main Street*_​
*Believe...In Holiday Magic Fireworks*

*(2013)*

VIDEO:  Believe...In Holiday Magic Fireworks Spectacular (FULL SHOW) – DIS Unplugged/The DIS – November 14, 2013

*(2012)*

"Are You Ready to Glow with the SNOW at Disneyland Park?"  - Disney Parks Blog; posted on November 9th, 2012 by Shawn Slater, Communications Manager, Walt Disney Parks and Resorts Creative Entertainment



*Candlelight Ceremony and Processional*

_(In 2014, the Candlelight Ceremony and Processional will place on Saturday, December 6th and Sunday, December 7th, with 2 performances each night at approximately 5:30 p.m. and 8 p.m.  See Disneyland Events/Candlelight for more information [there will be a new Candlelight page on the Events site each year, with dates and other background information -- though the Candlelight page may not be active for the first few months of the year].)_

*(2014)*

"See the Candlelight Ceremony and Processional as You've Never Seen it Before" -- D23 Days of Christmas; posted on December 7, 2014

*(2013)*

Today in Disney History: First Candlelight Ceremony and Processional Held at Disneyland Park, 1958 -- Disney Parks Blog;  posted on December 20th, 2013 by Erin Glover, Social Media Director, Disneyland Resort


*(2012)*

_Sherry E's review/recap of December 2012 Candlelight Ceremony_

"Memories and Reflections from 2012 Disneyland Candlelight Ceremony Narrators" - Disney Parks Blog; posted on December 25, 2012 by Donna Fisk, Broadcast Publicist, Disneyland Resort

"2012 Candlelight Ceremony Merchandise at Disneyland Park" - Disney Parks Blog; posted on November 21st, 2012 by Michelle Harker, Merchandise Marketing & Communications Project Manager, Disneyland Resort

"2012 Disneyland Candlelight Ceremony Viewing Opportunities" - Disney Parks Blog; posted on November 5th, 2012 by Erin Glover, Manager, Social Media and Print

"2012 Disneyland Candlelight Ceremony Narrators Announced" - Disney Parks Blog; posted on October 26th, 2012 by Erin Glover, Manager, Social Media and Print

"An Early Holiday Gift for Disneyland Guests: Twenty Nights of Disneyland Candlelight Ceremony Performances Scheduled for 2012" - Disney Parks Blog; posted on August 15th, 2012 by Erin Glover, Manager, Social Media and Print

"Candlelight in Motion at Disneyland Park" - Disney Parks Blog; posted on December 23rd, 2011 by Paul Hiffmeyer, Chief Photographer for Public Relations, Disneyland Resort



*(Older Candlelight Processional Info/Threads from DISboards)*

What IS the Candlelight Processional? (2010 - by mrsxsparrow)

Candlelight Ceremony & Procession (from MousePlanet)




*A Christmas Fantasy Parade*


*(2014)*

"Disneyland’s A Christmas Fantasy Parade 2014" -- The DIS; posted on December 4, 2014, by Tom Bell


*(2013)*

Disneyland Resort Viewing Tips: ‘A Christmas Fantasy’ Parade -- Disney Parks Blog;  posted on December 17th, 2013 by Erin Glover, Social Media Director, Disneyland Resort 

‘Disney Parks Christmas Day Parade’ Celebrates 30 Years of Holiday Magic December 25 on ABC-TV -- Disney Parks Blog;  posted on December 11th, 2013 by Gary Buchanan, Social Media Managing Editor

VIDEO:  A Christmas Fantasy Parade at Disneyland -- DIS Unplugged/The DIS;  posted on November 28, 2013 by Tom Bell

First Look: Nick Cannon, Mary J. Blige, Demi Lovato, ‘Teen Beach Movie’ Cast and More at the Disneyland Resort for the 2013 Disney Parks Christmas Day Parade on ABC -- Disney Parks Blog;  posted on November 12th, 2013 by George Savvas, Public Relations Director, Disneyland Resort


*(2012)*

"First Look: Mario Lopez, Backstreet Boys and More at Disneyland Park for Shooting of the 2012 Disney Parks Christmas Day Parade on ABC" - Disney Parks Blog; posted on November 5th, 2012 by Erin Glover, Manager, Social Media and Print


*(2011)*

"A Christmas Fantasy Parade at Disneyland Park" - Disney Parks Blog; posted on December 30th, 2011 by Erin Glover, Manager, Social Media and Print

"A Unique Point of View: Santa at Disneyland Park" - Disney Parks Blog; posted on December 23rd, 2011 by Shannon Swanson, Senior Publicist, Disneyland Resort


*(2010)*

"What's Your Favorite Part of A Christmas Fantasy Parade?" - Disney Parks Blog; posted on December 1st, 2010 by Heather Hust Rivera, Senior Manager, Corporate Communications, The Walt Disney Company


*(2009)*

"The Annual Taping of the Disneyland Christmas Day Parade" - DIS Unplugged; posted by Nancy Johnson, Contributor/Correspondent, November 18, 2009




*Holiday Time Tour*

Tour Info page on Disneyland Resort website -- Link may not be active


*(2014)*

Sailorwife's *Review of the Holiday Time Tour (November 2014; 2:55 p.m.)* -- *HERE*.


*(2013)*

Very brief tour thoughts/recap (by beckykarstetter, from December 2013) 

DizNee Luver's December 2013 Tour Rundown (and lots of photos) can be found in several different links provided in her Trip Report index -- Here.

Review of the Holiday Time at Disneyland Tour (by the_princess, from December 2013)

Brief November 2013 Tour Review and Photos (by DisneyJamieCA) - Here and Here



*(2012)*

Rainy Day November 2012 Holiday Tour recap, with photos (from danimaroo) -- Here and Here

"Disneyland Resort Guided Tours: Holiday Time at Disneyland Park Tour" - Disney Parks Blog; posted on October 15, 2012 by Erin Glover, Manager, Social Media and Print


*(2011)*

2011 Tour Review (by tksbaskets)

2011 Tour Review (by areweindisneyyet)

2011 Tour Review (by DizNee Luver - Tour recap/photos start in Post #479)

2011 Holiday Tour.  Who Has Booked and when? (started by areweindisneyyet)


*(2010)*

2010 Holiday Tour booked! Added: compilation of who's going when. (started by Ariel224)


*(2009)*

2009 Tour Review (by tksbaskets)

Holiday Tour Info (from 2009 - started by hyena29)



*Sleeping Beauty's Winter Castle*

_(Although largely considered a part of Fantasyland, the sparkling Winter Enchantment Lighting of the Castle can best be viewed on the Main Street side.)_

*(2013)*

Disney Parks After Dark: Sleeping Beauty’s Winter Castle at Disneyland Park -- Disney Parks Blog;  posted on December 19th, 2013 by Paul Hiffmeyer, Chief Photographer for Public Relations, Disneyland Resort


*(2010)*

"Sleeping Beauty's Winter Castle" - Disney Parks Blog; posted on December 29th, 2010 by Paul Hiffmeyer, Chief Photographer for Public Relations, Disneyland Resort

"Time-Lapse Video: Sleeping Beauty's Winter Castle at Disneyland Park" - Disney Parks Blog; posted on December 2nd, 2010 by Heather Hust Rivera, Senior Manager, Corporate Communications, The Walt Disney Company

VIDEO -- Sleeping Beauty's Winter Castle -- Enchantment Lighting - 11/18/10 (1st Show) -- courtesy of Bret/mvf-m11c

VIDEO -- Sleeping Beauty's Winter Castle -- Enchantment Lighting -- 11/18/10 (2nd Show) -- courtesy of Bret/mvf-m11c





*Miscellaneous Main Street Blogs*

*(2014)*

"By the Numbers: Holidays on Main Street, U.S.A., at Disneyland Park" -- Disney Parks Blog; posted on December 2nd, 2014 by Erin Glover, Social Media Director, Disneyland Resort


*(2011)*

Take A Look At How We Put Up Our Christmas Tree at Disneyland Park - Disney Parks Blog; posted on December 2nd, 2011 by Valarie Sukovaty, Disneyland Public Relations


*(2010)*

Happy Holidays from the Dapper Dans - Disney Parks Blog; posted on December 24th, 2010 by Heather Hust Rivera, Senior Manager, Corporate Communications, The Walt Disney Company


*(2009)*

Main Street, U.S.A. Holiday Fun Facts - Disney Parks Blog; posted on December 2nd, 2009 by Heather Hust Rivera, Senior Manager, Corporate Communications, The Walt Disney Company








_*Mickey's Toontown*_​
_(The decorations in Toontown are colorfully exaggerated, over the top and just a bit off-kilter.  If you look closely you will see that each business or storefront in this animated city has its own customized holiday adornments.  Much like Flik at the entrance to his Fun Fair in California Adventure, Roger Rabbit sports a miniature Santa suit above the entrance to the Car Toon Spin!)_






_*New Orleans Square*_​
*Haunted Mansion Holiday*

*(2014)*

"Haunted Mansion Holiday at Disneyland" -- The DIS; posted on December 2, 2014 by Jack Burgin 

"Holidays 2014 at the Disneyland Resort Fun Facts: Haunted Mansion Holiday" -- Disneyland News press release; posted on November 4, 2014

VIDEO: "Disney Park Bench - Haunted Mansion Queue - Haunted Mansion Holiday" -- The DIS; posted on October 27, 2014

PHOTOS: Haunted Mansion Holiday 2014 (posted by figment_jii) -- *HERE*, *HERE* and *HERE*.

"The Haunted Mansion Holiday Transformation Trivia Quiz" -- Disney Insider; posted on October 21, 2014

"Home Decor Experts Sabrina Soto, Michael Moloney Help ‘Haunt’ Your Disney Side For New Disney Parks Contest" -- Disney Parks Blog; posted on October 6th, 2014 by Charles Stovall, Public Relations Manager

"New, Yet Familiar Faces Animate Haunted Mansion Holiday at Disneyland Park" -- Disney Parks Blog; posted on October 3rd, 2014 by Shannon Swanson, Public Relations Manager, Disneyland Resort 

"Time-Lapse Video: Haunted Mansion Holiday Gingerbread House Installed at Disneyland Park" -- Disney Parks Blog; posted on October 1st, 2014 by Erin Glover, Social Media Director, Disneyland Resort 

"Danny Elfman Visits Haunted Mansion Holiday at Disneyland Park" -- Disney Parks Blog; posted on September 26th, 2014 by Erin Glover, Social Media Director, Disneyland Resort

"Danny Elfman Reads from ‘Tim Burton’s The Nightmare Before Christmas’ at Haunted Mansion Holiday in Disneyland Park" -- Disney Parks Blog; posted on September 22nd, 2014 by Erin Glover, Social Media Director, Disneyland Resort

"Disney Parks After Dark:  Haunted Mansion Holiday at Disneyland Park" -- Disney Parks Blog; posted on September 18th, 2014 by Paul Hiffmeyer, Chief Photographer for Public Relations, Disneyland Resort

"What’s This? Disneyland Resort Entertainment Team Shares Top Pics for Haunted Mansion Holiday" - Disney Parks Blog; posted on September 16th, 2014 by Shannon Swanson, Public Relations Manager, Disneyland Resort

"Haunted Mansion at Disneyland Park: An Idea that Couldn’t be Laid to Rest"  -- Disney Parks Blog; posted on September 12th, 2014 by Valarie Sukovaty, Disneyland Public Relations

"Halloween Time 2014 at the Disneyland Resort Fun Facts: Haunted Mansion Holiday" -- Disneyland News press release; September 12, 2014

"Sneak Peek at Much-Anticipated Gingerbread Creation for Haunted Mansion Holiday at Disneyland Park" -- Disney Parks Blog; posted on August 28th, 2014 by Pam Brandon, Disney Parks Food Writer


*(2013)*

VIDEO:  Haunted Mansion Holiday (FULL RIDE-THROUGH) – November 25, 2013; The DIS 

"Today in Disney History: Walt Disney Pictures Releases Tim Burton's The Nightmare Before Christmas"  Disney Parks Blog; posted on October 29th, 2013 by Erin Glover, Social Media Director, Disneyland Resort

"It's Freaky Friday - Time to Open Another Door on the Gingerbread House Inside Haunted Mansion Holiday at Disneyland Park" -- Disney Parks Blog; posted on October 11th, 2013 by Pam Brandon, Disney Parks Food Writer

Limited Time Magic Celebrates 13 Seasons of Haunted Mansion Holiday at Disneyland Park -- Disney Parks Blog; posted on October 4th, 2013 by Erin Glover, Social Media Director, Disneyland Resort

"The Haunted Mansion Holiday Transformation" - Disney Insider; posted on October 1, 2013

"Creating the Magic of Haunted Mansion Holiday at Disneyland Park" - Disney Parks Blog; posted on September 19th, 2013 by Shannon Swanson, Senior Publicist, Disneyland Resort

"Celebrating 13 Frightfully Fun Seasons of Haunted Mansion Holiday at Disneyland Park" - Disney Parks Blog; posted on September 13th, 2013 by Shawn Slater, Communications Manager, Walt Disney Parks and Resorts Creative Entertainment

"13 Years of Delightful Frights" - Disney Rewards/Visa/Debit, (August) Fall 2013 Newsletter 



*(2012)*

"Behind the Scenes: Haunted Mansion Holiday Gingerbread House at Disneyland Park" - Disney Parks Blog; posted on October 23rd, 2012 by Erin Glover, Manager, Social Media and Print

"From Haunted Mansion to Haunted Mansion Holiday at Disneyland Park" - Disney Parks Blog; posted on September 18th, 2012 by Erin Glover, Manager, Social Media and Print

"Magical Makeover for the Haunted Mansion at Disneyland Park" - Disney Parks Blog; posted on September 14th, 2012 by Shannon Swanson, Senior Publicist, Disneyland Resort

"SNEAK PEEK: Jack's Gingerbread House Arrives at the Haunted Mansion in Disneyland Park" - Disney Parks Blog; posted on August 20th, 2012 by Pam Brandon, Disney Parks Food Writer



*(2011)*

"The Sights of Haunted Mansion Holiday at Disneyland" (October 29th, 2011, by Nancy Johnson, DIS Unplugged Contributor/Correspondent)

"Celebrating 10 Years of Haunted Mansion Holidays at Disneyland Park" - Disney Parks Blog; posted on October 12th, 2011 by Erin Glover, Manager, Social Media and Print

"First Look at the Freaky Gingerbread House in Haunted Mansion Holiday" -- Disney Parks Blog;  posted on September 22nd, 2011 by Pam Brandon, Disney Parks Food Writer

"Things You Might Not Know About Haunted Mansion Holiday at Disneyland Park" - Disney Parks Blog; posted on September 13th, 2011 by Erin Glover, Manager, Social Media and Print

"Sneak Peek at Haunted Mansion Gingerbread House at Disneyland Park" -- Disney Parks Blog;  posted on September 8th, 2011 by Pam Brandon, Disney Parks Food Writer



*(2010)*

"Haunted Mansion Holiday Panorama" - Disney Parks Blog; posted on October 26th, 2010 by George Savvas, Public Relations Director, Disneyland Resort

"Karlos Siqueiros - The Gingerbread Man" (October 12th, 2010, by Tom Bell, DIS Unplugged Contributor/Correspondent)

"Our Haunted Gingerbread House" - Disney Parks Blog; posted on September 24th, 2010 by Valarie Sukovaty, Disneyland Public Relations

"Sneak Peek: Giant Gingerbread House in Haunted Mansion Holiday" -- Disney Parks Blog; posted on September 9th, 2010 by Heather Hust Rivera, Senior Manager, Corporate Communications, The Walt Disney Company



*(2009)*

"Haunted Mansion Holiday at Disneyland Resort" -- Disney Parks Blog;  posted on October 28th, 2009 by Heather Hust Rivera, Senior Manager, Corporate Communications, The Walt Disney Company







_*Tomorrowland*_​
_(At this time there are no holiday offerings of any kind in Tomorrowland.)_





















​


----------



## Sherry E

*Eating, Drinking and Being Merry!

(a.k.a. Holiday Food/Dining/Treats/Candy Cane Information!)
*










































*General Seasonal Food/Treats/Dining Information*​

*_Don't forget to visit the Pacific Wharf area of California Adventure for a free sample of peppermint bark at Ghirardelli, and to check out the special seasonal loaves of sourdough bread from the Boudin Bakery, crafted into candy canes, snowmen and Christmas trees!_

*_Also check out the_ _*"Ghoulish Grub, Terrifying Treats and Perilous Potions" section of the Halloween Time at DLR Superthread #4*__, as some of the Halloween/Autumn-inspired goodies may stick around beyond Halloween and you need to know what to look for!  The pumpkin beignets are more commonly associated with the Halloween Time season, for example, but they have been known to appear during the holidays too!  There have also been pumpkin fudge sightings during the holiday season!_






*(2014)*​
"Dining in Disneyland: Mickey Elf Premium Popcorn Bucket" -- Disney Food Blog; posted on Dec 4th, 2014 by Heather.

"Plan the Merriest Feast on Earth at Disneyland Resort" -- Disney Parks Blog; posted on November 24th, 2014 by Rachel Brent, Food & Beverage Marketing Communications Coordinator

"Decking the Halls with Holiday Novelty Items at Disney Parks" -- Disney Parks Blog; posted on November 18th, 2014 by Rachel Brent, Food & Beverage Marketing Communications Coordinator

"Traditional Candy Kitchen Favorites Return to the Disneyland Resort for the Holidays"  -- Disney Parks Blog; posted on November 12th, 2014 by Michelle Harker, Manager, Merchandise Marketing & Communications, Disneyland Resort

"Hearty Pozole Soup, the Perfect Fall Supper from Paradise Garden Grill at Disney California Adventure Park" -- Disney Parks Blog; posted on November 4th, 2014 by Pam Brandon, Disney Parks Food Writer

"Disneyland Duel:  Battle of the Beignets!" -- Disney Food Blog; posted on August 28th, 2014 by AJ.

"Do You Want to Eat a Snowman … Apple at Disney Parks?" – Disney Parks Blog; posted on March 18th, 2014 by Steven Miller, Merchandise Communications Manager



*(2013)*​
"Disney Food Blog – Guest Review: Holiday Gingerbread Beignets at Disneyland’s Mint Julep Bar" -- Disney Food Blog; posted on December 25th, 2013 by Kim/Kelli Shiroma

"Eat-Shop-Play Guide to Holidays at the Disneyland Resort: Tips from a Disney Parks Moms Panelist" - Disney Parks Blog;  posted on December 18th, 2013 by Michele Himmelberg, Public Relations Director, Disneyland Resort

"Sweets, Libations for the Holidays at Disneyland Resort" - Disney Parks Blog; posted on December 13th, 2013 by Pam Brandon, Disney Parks Food Writer

"January Brings a New Gourmet Apple Treat Your Way at Disneyland Resort" - Disney Parks Blog;  posted on December 12th, 2013 by Michelle Harker, Manager, Merchandise Marketing & Communications, Disneyland Resort

"This Week in Disney Parks Photos: Spotting Sweet Seasonal Treats at Disney Parks" - Disney Parks Blog;  posted on November 30th, 2013 by Jennifer Fickley-Baker, Social Media Manager

"Holiday Treats Delight at the Disneyland Resort" – Disney Parks Blog; posted on November 26th, 2013 by Michelle Harker, Manager, Merchandise Marketing & Communications, Disneyland Resort

"Hit the Road for our Rocky Road Gourmet Apple this November at the Disneyland Resort" - Disney Parks Blog; posted on October 22nd, 2013 by Michelle Harker, Manager, Merchandise Marketing & Communications, Disneyland Resort

"Pumpkin Beignets Are Back in New Orleans Square at Disneyland Park" - Disney Parks Blog; posted on October 21st, 2013 by Pam Brandon, Disney Parks Food Writer

"Dining in Disneyland: Pumpkin Beignets vs. Pumpkin Fritters" - Disney Food Blog;  posted on Oct 17th, 2013 by Heather Sievers

"Dining in Disneyland: Gourmet Marshmallows at Trolley Treats" -- The Disney Food Blog; posted on February 11th, 2013 by Heather Sievers

"Dining in Disneyland: Seasonal Pumpkin Spice Brittle" -- The Disney Food Blog; posted on January 4th, 2013, by Heather Sievers



*(2012)*​
"Dining in Disneyland: The Holiday Specialty Caramel Apple (A.K.A. the Peppermint Beast)" - Disney Food Blog; posted on December 14th, 2012, by Heather Sievers

"Dining in Disneyland: Harbour Galley’s Pumpkin Squash Chowder, Stuffed Baked Potatoes, and More" -- The Disney Food Blog;  posted on December 11th, 2012 by Heather Sievers 

"A Little Something to Sweeten Your Holidays at the Disneyland Resort" - Disney Parks Blog; posted on December 11th, 2012 by Pam Brandon, Disney Parks Food Writer

"Make Your Own S'mores Bake at Home with this Disneyland Park Recipe" - Disney Parks Blog; posted on December 10th, 2012 by Pam Brandon, Disney Parks Food Writer

"Dining in Disneyland: Holiday Treats in Disneyland and DCA" - Disney Food Blog; December 8th, 2012, by Heather Sievers

"Tamales: A Holiday Tradition at the Disneyland Resort" - Disney Parks Blog; posted on December 3rd, 2012 by Pam Brandon, Disney Parks Food Writer

2012 Disneyland Holiday Season Dining and Events - Disney Food Blog 2012



*(2011)*​
"If You Love the Pumpkin Beignets at Disneyland Park, How About Gingerbread?" - Disney Parks Blog; posted on December 5th, 2011 by Pam Brandon, Disney Parks Food Writer

"Cute and Delicious Sourdough – An Edible Gift from Disney California Adventure Park" - Disney Parks Blog; posted on November 28th, 2011 by Pam Brandon, Disney Parks Food Writer

"Dining in Disneyland: New Holiday Desserts at Disney California Adventure!" - Disney Food Blog; November 22nd, 2011, by Heather Sievers

"A Bounty of Holiday-Themed Sweets at Disneyland Resort" - Disney Parks Blog; posted on November 22nd, 2011 by Pam Brandon, Disney Parks Food Writer

"Holiday Treats at the Disneyland Resort" - Disney Parks Blog; posted on November 9th, 2011 by Erin Glover, Manager, Social Media and Print

"Holiday Tamales From the Disneyland Resort" - Disneyland News; posted on November 1st, 2011

"Fancy Pumpkin Beignets From Club 33 at Disneyland Park" - Disney Parks Blog; posted on September 15, 2011 by  Pam Brandon, Disney Parks Food Writer



*(2010)*​
"Fabulous Treats for Your Disneyland Holiday" (December 16th, 2010, by Nancy Johnson, DIS Unplugged Contributor/Correspondent)

"Nothing Says Holiday Like a Disneyland Tamale!" (December 14th, 2010, by Nancy Johnson, DIS Unplugged Contributor/Correspondent)

"Dining in Disneyland: Holiday Treats" - Disney Food Blog; November 17th, 2010, by AJ. Wolfe









*Candy Cane Info*​
Disneyland Resort Candy Kitchen (for specific information on seasonal treats, updated every few months) phone number:  1-714-781-0112

The Disney Parks Authentic/Candy Treats section will post the dates each year -- *HERE*.


*(2014)*

Candy Cane-making locations and dates:  


Disneyland park – Candy Palace

November 28 and December 2, 5, 9, 12, 16, 19, 21, 23 and 24


Disney California Adventure park – Trolley Treats

November 29 and Dec. 1, 6, 8, 13, 15, 20, 22 and 25



Schedule for Handmade Candy Canes at Disneyland -- The DIS; posted on November 13, 2014 by Leah Zanolla.

"2014 Disneyland Candy Cane Dates Announced!" -- Disney Food Blog; posted on November 13th, 2014 by Kim. 




*(2013 and prior...)*

"Dining in Disneyland: 2013 Disneyland Candy Cane Dates!!" - Disney Food Blog; November 8th, 2013, by Heather Sievers

"2012 Disneyland Candy Cane Dates" - Disney Food Blog; November 23rd, 2012, by Heather Sievers

Candy Canes 2012 (thread started by Carolwoodpr) 

amamax2's Excellent Tips for Scoring a Candy Cane!

"Dining in Disneyland: The Race for Hand Made Candy Canes" - Disney Food Blog; December 16th, 2010, by AJ Wolfe

"Dates for 2010 Disneyland Candy Canes" - Disney Food Blog; November 23rd, 2010, by AJ Wolfe

"It's Candy Cane time at Disneyland - dates and details" (from 2010 - MousePlanet/MousePad)

"Candy Canes Help Guy Fieri Celebrate Disneyland Holidays" - (December 2, 2009, by Nancy Johnson, DIS Unplugged Contributor/Correspondent)

Handmade Candy Canes (from 2009 - started by Psymonds)







*Christmas Eve and Christmas Day Dining Information*​
_(Catal and Ralph Brennan's Jazz Kitchen in Downtown Disney each offer special meals and menus for Christmas, but those menus will not appear on their websites until closer to the holiday.) _


2013 Christmas Offerings at Disneyland Resort -- The Mouse for Less

”Last-minute Christmas Eve and Christmas Day dining advice” (includes list of Christmas Eve and Day Dining Options) – MousePad/MousePlanet;  posted on December 22, 2013 by Adrienne Vincent-Phoenix  

Christmas Call-In Show (December 6, 2012) - _The DIS Unplugged/Podcast team and I tackle all the commonly asked questions about the holiday season, including special menu items available on Christmas Eve and Christmas Day and much, much more!_

Partial list of 2012 Christmas Meals/Menus from Disneyland Dining - posted on October 25, 2012, by JediMasterNerd







*Downtown Disney*​
_(Stop in at Marceline's Confectionery for a sweet treat -- sometimes Marceline's carries certain items that have sold out of the shops inside the parks!)_

"Holiday Goodies and Menu Changes in the Downtown Disney District at the Disneyland Resort" -- Disney Parks Blog;  posted on December 16th, 2013 by Pam Brandon, Disney Parks Food Writer

"News and Review! Holiday Menu Items at Earl of Sandwich" - Disney Food Blog; posted on November 12th, 2013 by Heather Sievers







*Hotels (of the Disneyland Resort and beyond...)*​
*(2013)*

"Disney Food Blog –  Seasonal Beverages at Disneyland Hotel’s Trader Sam’s Enchanted Tiki Bar" -- Disney Food Blog; posted on December 10th, 2013 by Kim

"Trader Sam’s Enchanted Tiki Bar Gets in the Spirit of Holiday Season at the Disneyland Hotel" -- Disney Parks Blog;  posted on November 26th, 2013 by Pam Brandon, Disney Parks Food Writer

"Trader Sam’s Mixes Up Holiday Drinks" - wdwinfo;  posted by Craig Williams on November 24, 2013


*(2011)*

"Make Your Own Wild Holiday Cocktails with Recipes from Trader Sam's at the Disneyland Hotel" - Disney Parks Blog; posted on December 13th, 2011 by Pam Brandon, Disney Parks Food Writer

"Bake Me A Cake - Tangaroa Terrace Sweet Potato Cake at the Disneyland Resort" - Disney Parks Blog; posted on November 17th, 2011 by Pam Brandon, Disney Parks Food Writer








*Jingle Jangle Jamboree*​

*(2013)*

"Dining in Disneyland: Treats at the Jingle Jangle Jamboree" -- The Disney Food Blog;  posted on December 18th, 2013 by Heather Sievers

"Dining in Disneyland: The Fried Apple Burrito" -- The Disney Food Blog; posted on Oct 28th, 2013 by Heather Sievers _(The fried apple burrito first appeared during Halloween Time, and then stuck around during the holiday season and for the following Springtime/Easter season of 2014!)_


*(2012)*

"Dining in Disneyland: Cookie Decorating at the Jingle Jangle Jamboree" -- The Disney Food Blog; posted on December 21st, 2012 by Heather Sievers 

"Dining in Disneyland: The Jingle Jangle Jamboree, Featuring MONTE CRISTO BITES" -- The Disney Food Blog;  posted on November 19th, 2012 by Heather Sievers










*New Year's Eve and New Year's Day Dining Information*​
_(Catal and Ralph Brennan's Jazz Kitchen in Downtown Disney each offer special meals and menus for New Year's Eve and Day [including the "N’awlins Masquerade New Year's Eve Bash"], but those menus will not appear on their websites until closer to the holiday.  You can also find special events and meals at Universal CityWalk, next to Universal Studios.) _


2013 New Year's Eve Offerings at Disneyland Resort -- from The Mouse for Less.  

"New Year's Eve 2013 / New Year's Day 2014 at the Disneyland Resort" - MousePlanet/MousePad;  posted on December 30, 2013 by Adrienne Vincent-Phoenix

"Special New Year’s Eve Celebrations at Disneyland Resort" - Disney Parks Blog; posted on December 9th, 2013 by Pam Brandon, Disney Parks Food Writer





*Thanksgiving Day Dining Information*​

_Ralph Brennan's Jazz Kitchen should have a special menu for Thanksgiving Day -- *HERE*.

Catal (in Downtown Disney) has released its Thanksgiving Day 2014 menu -- *HERE*.

Uva Bar, also in Downtown Disney, has a special November/Thanksgiving-themed burger and beer pairing -- *HERE*.

Naples in Downtown Disney has a Fall menu (which looks very much like its regular menu) -- *HERE*.  However, I don't think it mentions the Cranberry Orange Cheesecake and Torta al Cioccolato that are also being served!

Tortilla Jo's is serving up Tres Leches cake, candied pumpkin flan and Churro y Arroz con Leche -- *HERE*. 

Nearby, Knott's Berry Farm offers a special Thanksgiving feast as well.  Here is *Information on Knott's Berry Farm's 2014 Thanksgiving Meals*._



*(2014)*

*"Seasonal Delights for Thanksgiving at Disneyland Resort" -- Disney Parks Blog; posted on September 26th, 2014 by Pam Brandon, Disney Parks Food Writer*


*(2013)*

 *"‘Limited Time Magic’ Thanksgiving Goodies Abound in Disney Theme Parks Coast to Coast" - Disney Parks Blog;  posted on November 22nd, 2013 by Pam Brandon, Disney Parks Food Writer*

*"Have a Tasty Thanksgiving, Disneyland Style" - Disney Parks Blog; posted on November 14th, 2013 by Pam Brandon, Disney Parks Food Writer*

*Thanksgiving at DLR - reservations open (thread started by edna mode on DISboards' Disneyland forum)*


*(2012)*

*"Thanksgiving Galore at the Disneyland Resort" - Disney Parks Blog; posted on September 26th, 2012 by Pam Brandon, Disney Parks Food Writer*


*(2011)*

*"Turkey Day Reservations Open at Disneyland Resort" - Disney Parks Blog; posted on October 5th, 2011 by Pam Brandon, Disney Parks Food Writer*


*(2010)*

*"Dining in Disneyland: Disneyland Hotel Thanksgiving Feast" - Disney Food Blog; posted on Nov 29th, 2010 by AJ. Wolfe*


*(2009)*

*"A Disney Family Thanksgiving Feast" - Disney Parks Blog; posted on October 26th, 2009 by Heather Hust Rivera, Senior Manager, Corporate Communications, The Walt Disney Company*







*Three Kings Day*​
*(2013)*

VIDEO:  "Making Pozole for Three Kings Day 2014 at Disney California Adventure" - DIS Unplugged; posted on January 3, 2014 by Tom Bell


*(2012)*

"Celebrate Three Kings Day at Disneyland Park with Special Menu Items" - Disney Parks Blog; posted on January 3rd, 2012 by Erin Glover, Manager, Social Media and Print







*Viva Navidad*​

*(2014)*

"Authentic Tastes for Disney ¡Viva Navidad! at Disney California Adventure Park" -- Disney Parks Blog; posted on November 10th, 2014 by Rachel Brent, Food & Beverage Marketing Communications Coordinator

"Hearty Pozole Soup, the Perfect Fall Supper from Paradise Garden Grill at Disney California Adventure Park" -- Disney Parks Blog; posted on November 4th, 2014 by Pam Brandon, Disney Parks Food Writer


*(2013)*

"Latin-Inspired Tastes for Disney ¡Viva Navidad! At Disney California Adventure Park" -- Disney Parks Blog; posted on December 5th, 2013 by Pam Brandon, Disney Parks Food Writer

VIDEO: "Making Tamales at Viva Navidad! at Disney California Adventure 2013" -- The DIS;  The DIS; posted on November 27, 2013 by Tom Bell

"Dining in Disneyland: NEW! Viva Navidad Snack Cart at Disney California Adventure" -- Disney Food Blog;  posted November 21st, 2013 by Heather Sievers


​


----------



## Sherry E

*Holiday Shopping/Merchandise*








































*(2014)*​
"Disney Parks Merchandise Offers Hanukkah-Inspired Gifts This Holiday Season" -- Disney Parks Blog; posted on December 8th, 2014 by Steven Miller, Merchandise Communications Manager

"Dining in Disneyland: Mickey Elf Premium Popcorn Bucket" -- Disney Food Blog; posted on Dec 4th, 2014 by Heather.

"New Holiday Disney Gift Card Designs Available at Walt Disney World Resort and the Disneyland Resort" -- Disney Parks Blog; posted on December 2nd, 2014 by Virginia Scanlon, Manager Alliance Management, Disney Gift Card Services

"Holiday Deals Coming This Week to the Disney Parks Online Store" -- Disney Parks Blog; posted on November 24th, 2014 by Steven Miller, Merchandise Communications Manager

"The Beautifully Disney ‘Frozen’ Collection Debuts at Disney Parks" -- Disney Parks Blog; posted on November 21st, 2014 by Michelle Harker, Manager, Merchandise Marketing & Communications, Disneyland Resort

"New ‘Frozen’ Disney Trading Pins Come with the Purchase of a Holiday Pin Series Disney Gift Card" -- Disney Parks Blog; posted on November 20th, 2014 by Virginia Scanlon, Manager Alliance Management, Disney Gift Card Services

"December 2014 Merchandise Events at the Disneyland Resort" -- Disney Parks Blog; posted on November 19th, 2014 by Michelle Harker, Manager, Merchandise Marketing & Communications, Disneyland Resort

"Decking the Halls with Holiday Novelty Items at Disney Parks" -- Disney Parks Blog; posted on November 18th, 2014 by Rachel Brent, Food & Beverage Marketing Communications Coordinator

"A Swell Holiday Collection For Your Home Now Available at Disney Parks" -- Disney Parks Blog; posted on November 11th, 2014 by Steven Miller, Merchandise Communications Manager

"Twelve Favorite Holiday-Themed Gifts From Disney Parks" -- Disney Parks Blog; posted on November 10th, 2014 by Steven Miller, Merchandise Communications Manager

"Jingle Cruise and Disney’s The Little Mermaid Are Featured Online Only Shirts For November 2014" -- Disney Parks Blog; posted on November 9th, 2014 by Steven Miller, Merchandise Communications Manager

"The New Anna & Elsa’s Boutique in the Downtown Disney District at the Disneyland Resort Will Give You ‘Chills’" -- Disney Parks Blog; posted on October 20th, 2014 by Michelle Harker, Manager, Merchandise Marketing & Communications, Disneyland Resort

"Anna & Elsa’s Boutique Opens in Downtown Disney District at the Disneyland Resort" -- Disney Parks Blog; posted on October 6th, 2014 by Michelle Harker, Manager, Merchandise Marketing & Communications, Disneyland Resort

"Update: Anna & Elsa’s Boutique in the Downtown Disney District at the Disneyland Resort" -- Disney Parks Blog; posted on September 16th, 2014 by Michelle Harker, Manager, Merchandise Marketing & Communications, Disneyland Resort

"Anna & Elsa’s Boutique and More Thrilling Transformations Coming to the Disneyland Resort" -- Disney Parks Blog; posted on August 19th, 2014 by Michelle Harker, Manager, Merchandise Marketing & Communications, Disneyland Resort

"Exciting New Merchandise on the Horizon for Disney Parks in 2014" - Disney Parks Blog; posted on January 3rd, 2014 by Steven Miller, Merchandise Communications Manager



*(2013)*​
"Eat-Shop-Play Guide to Holidays at the Disneyland Resort: Tips from a Disney Parks Moms Panelist" - Disney Parks Blog; posted on December 18th, 2013 by Michele Himmelberg, Public Relations Director, Disneyland Resort

"You’ve Got Mail … and Gifts from Disney Floral & Gifts" - Disney Parks Blog; posted on December 17th, 2013 by Jean Volante, Manager of Dream Making, Disney Floral & Gifts/DEG

"Stay Cool This Winter With New Sweater T-Shirts at Disney Parks" - Disney Parks Blog; posted on December 17th, 2013 by Steven Miller, Merchandise Communications Manager

"Favorite Stocking Stuffers from Disney Parks for 2013" - Disney Parks Blog; posted on December 16th, 2013 by Steven Miller, Merchandise Communications Manager

"Speed Into Cars Land at Disney California Adventure Park For Your Holiday Merchandise" - Disney Parks Blog; posted on November 29th, 2013 by Michelle Harker, Manager, Merchandise Marketing & Communications, Disneyland Resort

"‘Limited Time Magic’" Spotlight on Toys for Tots Promotion at Walt Disney World Resort and Holiday Headwear at Disney Parks" - Disney Parks Blog; posted on November 29th, 2013 by Steven Miller, Merchandise Communications Manager

"December Merchandise Events at the Disneyland Resort" – Disney Parks Blog; posted on November 27th, 2013 by Michelle Harker, Manager, Merchandise Marketing & Communications, Disneyland Resort

"New Disney Trading Pins Come with the Purchase of a Holiday Pin Series Disney Gift Card" - Disney Parks Blog; posted on November 27th, 2013 by Virginia Scanlon, Alliance Manager, Disney Gift Card Services

"Support Toys for Tots by Donating a Toy at Disneyland Resort" - Disney Parks Blog; posted on November 26th, 2013 by Kevin Rafferty, Jr., Communications Specialist, Disneyland Resort

"Experience a Disney Christmas at Home this Holiday" - Disney Parks Blog; posted on November 25th, 2013 by Jean Volante, Manager of Dream Making, Disney Floral & Gifts/DEG

"Special Holiday Disneyland Resort Annual Passholder Offers" – Disney Parks Blog;  posted on November 25th, 2013 by Michelle Harker, Manager, Merchandise Marketing & Communications, Disneyland Resort

"‘Limited Time Magic’: Grab a ‘Jingle Cruise’ Poster at Disneyland Park, Walt Disney World" - Disney Parks Blog;  posted on November 22nd, 2013 by Thomas Smith, Social Media Director, Disney Parks

"Adding a Personal Touch to the Holidays at the Disneyland Resort" - Disney Parks Blog;  posted on November 22nd, 2013 by Michelle Harker, Manager, Merchandise Marketing & Communications, Disneyland Resort

"Warm Up To New Merchandise for Disney’s ‘Frozen’ at Disney Parks" - Disney Parks Blog; posted on November 21st, 2013 by Steven Miller, Merchandise Communications Manager

"Disney ¡Viva Navidad! Merchandise Debuts at Disney California Adventure Park" - Disney Parks Blog; posted on November 19th, 2013 by Michelle Harker, Manager, Merchandise Marketing & Communications, Disneyland Resort

"New Looks at Bibbidi Bobbidi Boutiques Celebrate Disney’s ‘Frozen’ and the Holidays at Disney Parks" - Disney Parks Blog; posted on November 13th, 2013 by Steven Miller, Merchandise Communications Manager

"Comfy, Cozy and Fashionable Winter Sweaters at Disney Parks" - Disney Parks Blog; posted on October 23rd, 2013 by Michelle Harker, Manager, Merchandise Marketing & Communications, Disneyland Resort




*(2012)*​
"Make Festive Mickey Mouse Nutcrackers Part of Your Holiday Traditions at Disney Parks" - Disney Parks Blog; posted on December 19th, 2012 by Steven Miller, Merchandise Communications Manager

"Last-Minute Holiday Shopping Tips at the Disneyland Resort" - Disney Parks Blog; posted on December 17th, 2012 by Michelle Harker, Merchandise Marketing & Communications Project Manager, Disneyland Resort

"Merchandise at Disney California Adventure Park is Definitely One For the Road" - Disney Parks Blog; posted on November 20th, 2012 by Michelle Harker, Merchandise Marketing & Communications Project Manager, Disneyland Resort

"Discover the Perfect Holiday Treasures at the Disneyland Resort" - Disney Parks Blog; posted on November 7th, 2012 by Michelle Harker, Merchandise Marketing & Communications Project Manager, Disneyland Resort

"Special Offers on D-Tech and Ear Hat Ornaments For The Holidays at Disney Parks" - Disney Parks Blog; posted on October 22nd, 2012 by Steven Miller, Merchandise Communications Manager




*(2011)*​
"Hanukkah-Inspired Gifts from Disney Parks" - Disney Parks Blog; posted on December 15th, 2011 by Erin Catalano, Merchandise Communication Specialist, Walt Disney World Resort

"Holiday Shopping at the Disneyland Resort" - DIS Unplugged; posted on December 14, 2011 by Mary Jo, Contributor/Correspondent

"Decorating Disney Style for the Holidays" - Disney Parks Blog; posted on November 30th, 2011 by Steven Miller, Merchandise Communications Manager

"Holiday Shopping at the Disneyland Resort" - Disney Parks Blog; posted on November 29th, 2011 by Erin Glover, Manager, Social Media and Print

"Holiday Shopping Scoop at Disneyland Park" - Disney Parks Blog; posted on November 25th, 2011 by Michelle Harker, Merchandise Marketing & Communications Project Manager, Disneyland Resort

"Download the Disney Theme Park Merchandise Holiday Guide" - Disney Parks Blog; posted on November 25th, 2011 by Steven Miller, Merchandise Communications Manager

"Dazzling Holiday Dolls at Disneyland Park" - Disney Parks Blog; posted on November 10th, 2011 by Michelle Harker, Merchandise Marketing & Communications Project Manager, Disneyland Resort




​


----------



## Sherry E

*The Hotels of the Disneyland Resort*






















_The three hotels of the Disneyland Resort - The Disneyland Hotel, the Grand Californian Hotel and the Paradise Pier Hotel - get into the spirit of the holiday season too, complete with themed decorations, photo opportunities with Santa Claus and strolling carolers who entertain and delight guests.  All of the hotels are within a short walking distance from the parks and Downtown Disney, so it is very easy to take a break from the hustle and bustle of Disneyland or California Adventure and enjoy the hotels' Yuletide atmosphere.

However, if you do plan to enjoy any of the Disneyland Resort hotels' holiday offerings, be aware that the hotels are usually not decorated by the official season start date.  Typically, the hotels will receive their Christmas overlays by Thanksgiving weekend -- though, in a year when Thanksgiving falls late in the month, the decorations could appear earlier than usual -- with the Grand Californian being the first hotel to get its tree; the Disneyland Hotel being the second; and Paradise Pier being the last.  If you want the full holiday experience - with the parks, hotels and Downtown Disney immersed in merriment - make sure to time your visit to arrive as close to Thanksgiving as possible, or after it ends.

Santa Claus will not begin greeting guests for the season until Thanksgiving, and he is gone from the 3 hotels after Christmas Eve.  

The strolling Christmas carolers are usually gone within a couple of days after Christmas.

If you are a guest at one of the hotels, you can order special in-room celebration packages from Disney Floral & Gifts, including small Christmas trees and stockings, among other things._























*General Holiday Season Blogs and Information*​

See the *Disney Floral & Gifts page* for further information about ordering miniature Christmas trees and other in-room celebration packages!


*(2014)*

"Santa Is Making the Rounds at Disney Parks" -- Disney Parks Blog; posted on December 4th, 2014 by Shawn Slater, Communications Manager, Walt Disney Parks and Resorts Creative Entertainment

"Christmas Trees of the Disneyland Resort" -- Disney Parks Blog; posted on November 28th, 2014 by Erin Glover, Social Media Director, Disneyland Resort


*(2013)*

"You’ve Got Mail … and Gifts from Disney Floral & Gifts" -- Disney Parks Blog; posted on December 17th, 2013 by Jean Volante, Manager of Dream Making, Disney Floral & Gifts/DEG



*(2012)*

"Creating Holiday Memories at Disney Parks and at Home" (info about ordering gifts for hotel rooms) - Disney Parks Blog; posted on December 21st, 2012 by Jean Volante, Manager of Dream Making, Disney Floral & Gifts/DEG

"Disneyland Hotel Christmas Amenities" - with pictures and details (November 2012 DISboards thread started by mo3bys, with photos of in-room celebration items)


*(2011)*

"VIDEO: Holidays at the Disneyland Resort Hotels" - Disney Parks Blog; posted on December 29th, 2011 by Erin Glover, Manager, Social Media and Print

"Holidays at the Disneyland Resort Hotels" - Disney Parks Blog; posted on December 9th, 2011 by Erin Glover, Manager, Social Media and Print



















*Disneyland Hotel*​

_(When you check in as a guest at any of the Disneyland Resort hotels, ask for details about the Weekly *"Magical Hotel Adventures"*, some of which may be specific to the holiday season, such as the *"Merriest Holiday Hunt"* and the *"Winter Ornament Workshop,"* etc.   *"The Happiest Hotel on Earth Tour"* of the Disneyland Hotel is a good way to not only learn about the history of the DLH, but to also see its many seasonal decorations.  DIS'er *rentayenta* posted a photo of one of the December 2013 schedules for the Magical Hotel Adventures [in her Trip Report] - Here.)_


*(2013)*

"Seasonal Beverages at Disneyland Hotel’s Trader Sam’s Enchanted Tiki Bar" - Disney Food Blog; posted on December 10th, 2013 by Kim

"Trader Sam’s Enchanted Tiki Bar Gets in the Spirit of Holiday Season at the Disneyland Hotel" - Disney Parks Blog;  posted on November 26th, 2013 by Pam Brandon, Disney Parks Food Writer

"Trader Sam’s Mixes Up Holiday Drinks" - The DIS; posted on November 24, 2013 by Craig Williams


*(2011)*

"Make Your Own Wild Holiday Cocktails with Recipes from Trader Sam's at the Disneyland Hotel" - Disney Parks Blog; posted on December 13th, 2011 by Pam Brandon, Disney Parks Food Writer

"Mele Kaliki Tiki at Trader Sam's Enchanted Tiki Bar at Disneyland Resort" - Disney Parks Blog; posted on December 1st, 2011 by Tom Fitzgerald, Executive VP & Senior Creative Executive, Walt Disney Imagineering

"Bake Me A Cake - Tangaroa Terrace Sweet Potato Cake at the Disneyland Resort" - Disney Parks Blog; posted on November 17th, 2011 by Pam Brandon, Disney Parks Food Writer




*Santa Claus -- Where and When to Meet Him!*

*(2013 information -- Schedules will likely be similar or identical in 2014, starting on Thanksgiving and ending on Christmas Eve)*

_Where:_  Fantasy Tower  (Across from the Grand Ballroom entrance)

_When:_  Thursday, November 28, 2013 – Tuesday, December 24, 2013

4:30 p.m. – 4:55 p.m.
5:15 p.m. – 6:00 p.m.
6:45 p.m. – 7:30 p.m.
7:45 p.m. – 8:30 p.m.

Santa Claus' 2012 Meet and Greet Schedule at the 3 Hotels of the Disneyland Resort -- Information provided by Cheshirecatty
















*Grand Californian Hotel*​

_(When you check in as a guest at any of the Disneyland Resort hotels, ask for details about the Weekly *"Magical Hotel Adventures"*, some of which may be specific to the holiday season, such as the *"Merriest Holiday Hunt"* and the  *"Winter Ornament Workshop,"* etc.   *"The Art of the Craft Tour"*  of the Grand Californian Hotel may be a good way to not only learn about the history of the GCH, but to also see its seasonal decorations.  DIS'er *rentayenta* posted a photo of one of the December 2013 schedules for the Magical Hotel Adventures [in her Trip Report] - Here.)_



*(2014)*

"'Grand New' Gingerbread House at Disneyland’s Grand Californian Hotel and Spa" -- The DIS; posted by Nancy Johnson on November 28, 2014

"News: Gingerbread House at Disneyland’s Grand Californian Debuting November 27th" -- Disney Food Blog; posted on Nov 24th, 2014 by Kim.

"First Look at the New Gingerbread House at Disney’s Grand Californian Hotel & Spa at Disneyland Resort" -- Disney Parks Blog; posted on November 21st, 2014 by Rachel Brent, Food & Beverage Marketing Communications Coordinator





*Santa Claus -- Where and When to Meet Him!*

*(2013 information -- Schedules will likely be similar or identical in 2014, starting on Thanksgiving and ending on Christmas Eve)*

_Where:_  Great Hall Christmas tree (the lobby, near the hearth)

_When:_  Thursday, November 28, 2013 – Tuesday, December 24, 2013

4:30 p.m. – 5:15 p.m.
6:00 p.m. – 6:45 p.m.
7:00 p.m. – 7:40 p.m.
8:00 p.m. – 8:30 p.m.

Santa Claus' 2012 Meet and Greet Schedule at the 3 Hotels of the Disneyland Resort -- Information provided by Cheshirecatty

















*Paradise Pier Hotel*​

_(When you check in as a guest at any of the Disneyland Resort hotels, ask for details about the Weekly *"Magical Hotel Adventures"*, some of which may be specific to the holiday season, such as the  *"Merriest Holiday Hunt"*  and the  *"Winter Ornament Workshop,"* etc.  DIS'er *rentayenta* posted a photo of one of the December 2013 schedules for the Magical Hotel Adventures [in her Trip Report] - Here.)_



*Santa Claus -- Where and When to Meet Him!*

*(2013 information -- Schedules will likely be similar or identical in 2014, starting on Thanksgiving and ending on Christmas Eve)*

_Where:_  Crystal Cove Foyer (lobby)

_When:_  Thursday, November 28, 2013 – Tuesday, December 24, 2013

8:30 a.m. – 9:00 a.m.
9:20 a.m. – 10:00 a.m.
10:15 a.m. – 11:00 a.m.

Santa Claus' 2012 Meet and Greet Schedule at the 3 Hotels of the Disneyland Resort -- Information provided by Cheshirecatty


----------



## Sherry E

*Downtown Disney*








































​


_(Catal and Ralph Brennan's Jazz Kitchen in Downtown Disney each offer special meals, menus and/or events for Thanksgiving, Christmas Eve and Day and New Year's Eve and Day [including the "Nawlins Masquerade New Year's Eve Bash"], but those menus and details will not appear on their websites until closer to the holidays.) _



​



*Anna & Elsa's Boutique*

_(This is not a holiday-specific location, although it will most likely feature seasonal merchandise and makeovers, and will be promoted heavily along with the "Frozen Fun" that is taking place in DCA and DL, as well as with Olaf's Frozen Ice Rink in Downtown Disney)_

"The New Anna & Elsas Boutique in the Downtown Disney District at the Disneyland Resort Will Give You Chills" -- Disney Parks Blog; posted on October 20th, 2014 by Michelle Harker, Manager, Merchandise Marketing & Communications, Disneyland Resort

"Anna & Elsas Boutique Opens in Downtown Disney District at the Disneyland Resort" -- Disney Parks Blog; posted on October 6th, 2014 by Michelle Harker, Manager, Merchandise Marketing & Communications, Disneyland Resort

"Update: Anna & Elsas Boutique in the Downtown Disney District at the Disneyland Resort" -- Disney Parks Blog; posted on September 16th, 2014 by Michelle Harker, Manager, Merchandise Marketing & Communications, Disneyland Resort

"Anna & Elsas Boutique and More Thrilling Transformations Coming to the Disneyland Resort" -- Disney Parks Blog; posted on August 19th, 2014 by Michelle Harker, Manager, Merchandise Marketing & Communications, Disneyland Resort



​


*Breakfast with Santa at Downtown Disney (at Catal Restaurant)*

As of the Holidays of 2014, a new, limited *"Breakfast with Santa at Downtown Disney"* event (December 14, 20, 21, 22 and 23) is being introduced at Catal restaurant (making it Santa's 6th photo spot at Disneyland Resort), and the meal price includes vouchers for ice skating at Olaf's Frozen Ice Rink.   Info can be found -- *HERE*



​


*Holiday Gingerbread House Building Workshop at Ralph Brennan's Jazz Kitchen*


*(2014)*

Dates:

Saturday, December 13 - 12 pm - 2 pm
Sunday, December 14 - 12 pm - 2 pm
Saturday, December 20 - 12 pm - 2 pm
Sunday, December 21 - 12 pm - 2 pm


Tickets will be available on November 10th, 2014.

$48 per Gingerbread Kit (plus tax & online service fees) 
Price of Kit Includes 2 seats 
Additional Seats May be Purchased for $12 per seat 
Advance Payment by Credit Card Required 
Refunds: only with a 72 hour notice of the date selected 


More info on the Jazz Kitchen website -- *HERE*.


*(2013 details)*

*figment_jii's* recap/review of the 2013 Gingerbread Workshop, with photos -- *HERE*.

2013 Info on the Jazz Kitchen Holiday Gingerbread Workshop.

Holiday Gingerbread Houses at Ralph Brennan's Jazz Kitchen (November 1, 2013, article for D23 members regarding event on December 22, 2013)

The dates for the 2013 Workshop were:  Saturday, December 14; Sunday, December 15;  Saturday, December 21; and Sunday, December 22 (12/22 is for D23 members only).  




​



*Olaf's Frozen Ice Rink and Winter Village*

*(2014)*

_*From November 13, 2014, through February 22, 2015, Olaf's Frozen Ice Rink and the Downtown Disney Winter Village will be open.  The rink's skating sessions can be scheduled between 3:00 PM and 10:00 PM on Sundays through Thursdays, and between 3:00 PM and 11:00 PM on Fridays and Saturdays._


"Frozen Winter and Holiday Celebration Underway at Downtown Disney District at the Disneyland Resort with Olafs Frozen Ice Rink and Downtown Disney Winter Village Through February 22" -- Disney Parks Blog; posted on December 2nd, 2014 by John McClintock, Disney Public Relations


*(2013)*

"VIDEO: Olafs Frozen Ice Rink in the Downtown Disney District at the Disneyland Resort" - Disney Parks Blog;  posted on December 10th, 2013 by Shannon Swanson, Senior Publicist, Disneyland Resort

VIDEO: Olaf's Ice Rink (Downtown Disney) - DIS Unplugged; posted by Tom Bell November 20, 2013

"Hit the Ice This Holiday Season at the Downtown Disney Winter Village at the Disneyland Resort" - Disney Parks Blog; posted on October 25th, 2013 by John McClintock, Disney Public Relations


*(2012)*

"The Secret of the Wings Ice Skating Rink Now Open at the Disneyland Resort" - DIS Unplugged; by Mary Jo, Contributor/Correspondent, November 9, 2012

"Ice Skating Rink Officially Opens in the Downtown Disney District at the Disneyland Resort" - Disney Parks Blog; posted on October 24th, 2012 by Janet Knox, General Manager, Downtown Disney District, Disneyland Resort

"Disneyland Resort Guests Will Soon be Ice Skating at the Downtown Disney District" - Disney Parks Blog; posted on October 12th, 2012 by Janet Knox, General Manager, Downtown Disney District, Disneyland Resort




​



*Other Things to Do/See in Downtown Disney*


*(2014)*

_*The Disneyland Carolers will perform in Downtown Disney on December 5th and December 16th through 25th.

*The Anaheim Ballet will perform scenes from The Nutcracker in Downtown Disney on December 5th and 19th._



*(2011)*

"TUBACHRISTMAS Coming to Downtown Disney District at the Disneyland Resort" - Disney Parks Blog; posted on December 16th, 2011 by Erin Glover, Manager, Social Media and Print

"Celebrate the Holidays at the Downtown Disney District at Disneyland Resort" - Disney Parks Blog; posted on December 16th, 2011 by Erin Glover, Manager, Social Media and Print

"Downtown Disney Holiday Trees to be Donated to Local Military Families" - Disney Parks Blog; posted on December 6th, 2011 by Betsy Sanchez, Manager of Media Relations, Disneyland Resort






​


----------



## Sherry E

*Other Holiday Activities to Do/Things to See Around Southern California 
(because it doesn't hurt to leave Disneyland Resort once in a while!)*











































*****LINKS FOR SEASON-SPECIFIC EVENTS GIVEN BELOW MAY BECOME INACTIVE AFTER THE HOLIDAY SEASON ENDS, AND THEN ACTIVE AGAIN CLOSER TO THE NEXT HOLIDAY SEASON**** *​


*Knott's Merry Farm (in Buena Park, CA -- Orange County) * 

General Information about Knott's Merry Farm on About.com

Knott's Merry Farm's home page 

Information about Knott's Berry/Merry Farm's Thanksgiving Dining 

"Christmas at Knott's Merry Farm" - blog by Wayne Toigo (DIS Unplugged), December 8, 2012

DIS Unplugged Podcast segment about Knott's Merry Farm (December 2, 2012)

"Knott's Merry Farm Creates Holiday Memories for the Entire Family" - press release; posted November 6, 2012

"Knott's Merry Farm's Christmas Crafts Fair" - blog by Mary Jo (DIS Unplugged), December 6, 2011




​


*Tournament of Roses Parade (in Pasadena) on New Year's Day*

Rose Parade – Post-Parade Showcase of Floats – Thursday, January 1, 2015 

_Tournament of Roses Parade -- Thursday, January 1, 2015_

_Float Decorating/Viewing (Pre-Parade) -- December 27 - December 31, 2014_


DIS Unplugged Podcast segment with Mary Jo discussing the Rose Parade -- November 7, 2013

"Destination: Cars Land Makes its Rose Parade Debut" - Disney Parks Blog; posted on January 2nd, 2013 by Valarie Sukovaty, Disneyland Public Relations

"Rose Parade Fans Floored by Destination: Cars Land Float" - Disney Parks Blog; posted on January 1st, 2013 by Erin Glover, Manager, Social Media and Print

"Destination: 124th Rose Parade" - Disney Parks Blog; posted on December 31st, 2012 by Valarie Sukovaty, Disneyland Public Relations

"The Cars Land Rose Parade Float is Lookin' Good!" - Disney Parks Blog; posted on December 28th, 2012 by Valarie Sukovaty, Disneyland Public Relations

"What Does it Take to Bring Cars Land to Life as a Rose Parade Float?" - DIS Unplugged; by Nancy Johnson, Contributor/Correspondent, December 30, 2012



​



*Universal Studios Hollywood and Universal CityWalk*

(_Grinchmas is a very popular yearly holiday event at USH, and it usually begins after Thanksgiving and lasts until the end of December;  CityWalk is the Universal equivalent of Downtown Disney, and features events for the holiday season, including New Year's Eve_.)

Detailed info about Grinchmas from About.com

Universal Studios Hollywood's Grinchmas

Holidays at Universal CityWalk -- including nightly snowfall and Santa's Snow Zone 













*More Holiday Activities Around Southern California*​


"Local Holiday Events to Complement Your Disneyland Vacation - Part 1" - blog by Nancy Johnson (DIS Unplugged), December 7, 2011

"Local Holiday Events to Complement Your Disneyland Vacation - Part 2" - blog by Nancy Johnson (DIS Unplugged), December 8, 2011




*Beverly Center (shopping center near Beverly Hills)*

Beverly Center 2014 Holidays (including Ice Palace, Santa, etc.)




*Beverly Hills*

Holidays in Beverly Hills 

Joy to the Hills 2014 (including snowfall, Santa, carolers, ice skating, Menorah lighting, holiday dining, shopping, etc.)  Dates will vary for different events




*Chill (at the Queen Mary)*

Queen Mary - Chill -- "SoCal's only frozen holiday adventure"




*Christmas Lights in Los Angeles*

An interesting blog about where to find Christmas light displays around L.A. can be found -- Here.




*Christmas Train at Irvine Park Railroad (located in Irvine, California -- in Orange County)*

The Christmas Train takes place on multiple days/nights.  Information on this event can be found here.



*(The Original) Farmers Market at Third and Fairfax (historical shopping/dining area next door to The Grove)*

Farmers Market Hanukkah Celebration (_Celebrate Hanukkah with the building of giant Lego menorah, live music, crafts and a special menorah lighting ceremony_)

Farmers Market Holiday Festivities (_music, arts & crafts, variety shows, strolling carolers, etc. - decorations go up in late November_)




*The Grove (shopping center next to the Original Farmers Market in Los Angeles)*

American Girl Place at The Grove in Los Angeles (there are many holiday activities and events held at this location in both November and December -- see website for details)

Celebrate the Season at The Grove -- Monday, November 17, 2014 - Wednesday, December 24, 2014 (_certain events end after 12/24; decorations usually stay up until early January_)


Photos of The Grove and the Original Farmers Market during the holiday season can be found -- *HERE*.




*Hollywood Christmas Parade -- Sunday, November 30, 2014*

http://thehollywoodchristmasparade.org/



*Newport Beach Christmas Boat Parade (Orange County)*

Information can be found -- Here. 



*Nutcracker Christmas Tree Lighting and Holiday Village (in Downtown Anaheim -- Orange County, CA)*

Information is Here.



*Winter Holiday Festival* (Downtown Los Angeles)

Info can be found -- Here.



*Winterlit* (including  ICE) (in Los Angeles/Santa Monica)

Info can be found -- Here.


​


----------



## Sherry E

*Trip Reviews, Recaps and Reports!!!*

_*(These holiday travelers decked the halls, jingled the bells and walked in a winter wonderland...and now they are sharing their experiences with you!)*_



​




*2014 Reviews/Recaps/Reports*


*December 2014*

ARIELvsURSULA experienced the holidays at DLR for the first time and checked in live -- *HERE*.

dalstitch45 visited in late Nov/early December and shared a few thoughts -- *HERE*.

disneygrandma experienced Disneyland Resort during the holidays for the first time ever, and reported back on her trip -- *HERE*.

DisneylandPlanner checked in live from DLR, and shared these photos -- *HERE* and *HERE*, and also updated on crowds -- *HERE.*

flyingdumbo127 attended her first Candlelight Ceremony on 12/6/14 and reported back to us -- *HERE*.

Jenasweetemotion started her holiday trip at the end of November, but most of it took place in early December.  She shared photos -- *HERE* and *HERE*.  She also gave us a detailed recap of her trip, including some high points and low points -- *HERE*.

MinnieLovesMickey reported live from DLR -- *HERE*.

tksbaskets experienced her first Disneyland holiday trip without her kids.  She offered some quick thoughts -- *HERE*.

tlovesdis commented on the crowds on 12/6/14 -- *HERE*.

xApril, a WDW vet, visited DLR for the first time and gave us a brief recap -- *HERE*.





*November 2014*

cseca tried the *Thanksgiving Feast* at the Disneyland Hotel and shared her experiences -- *HERE*.

dedesmith32's "It's a Jolly Holiday Surprise! December 2014 - Trip Report" (Trip Report)

DharmaLou had a not-so-great experience staying at the Disneyland Hotel, and recapped it for us -- *HERE*.

Disney127 visited in November 2014 and checked in live from DLR with updates -- *HERE* and *HERE*.

DisneyJamieCA visited DLR from November 19-25, 2014, and checked in with us live -- *HERE*, *HERE*, *HERE*, *HERE*, *HERE*, and *HERE*.   

DisneyJamieCA also gave us a detailed review/recap of her trip when she returned home -- *HERE*. 

DisneyJamieCA shared photos -- *HERE* and *HERE*.

dolphingirl47 experienced her first Disneyland holiday season and gave a brief review -- *HERE* -- as well as a more detailed review -- *HERE*. *(Her trip included Thanksgiving and the Thanksgiving Feast at the Disneyland Hotel)*.

dsneygirl experienced Disneyland Resort's holiday season for the first time, and gave a recap -- *HERE*.

dsneygirl shared photos -- *HERE*, *HERE* and  *HERE* 

egritz checked in live from DLR during her November 2014 trip and posted updates -- *HERE* (11/16), *HERE* (11/17),  *HERE* (11/18), and *HERE* (11/19) and *HERE*.

figment_jii visited DLR shortly after the holiday season officially began in November, and shared these photos -- *HERE*, *HERE*, *HERE*, *HERE*, *HERE* and *HERE*.

figment_jii also shared some good information regarding souvenirs -- *HERE* -- and regarding the Anna and Elsa meet and greet -- *HERE*.

funatdisney shared these photos -- *HERE*.

grnflash's "Our Holiday Trip Tips" (November 2014)

hclifford visited DLR over the Avengers marathon weekend in November 2014 and shared a recap -- *HERE*.  

JadeDarkstar's (and CaptBane's) November Trip Report (2014) (Trip Report)

kylie71 shared photos -- *HERE*,  *HERE*, *HERE* and *HERE*.

liesel visited Disneyland over the Avengers marathon weekend in November 2014 and gave her recaps/thoughts -- *HERE* and *HERE*.

Misskitty3 visited the parks just before the holidays officially began in November, and she posted her thoughts and photos -- *HERE*, *HERE*, *HERE*, *HERE*, *HERE* and *HERE*.

Mouseketeers4 shared these photos of the Paradise Pier Hotel tree -- *HERE* and *HERE*.

mvf-m11c was at DLR over the first official holiday season weekend in November, which also coincided with the Avengers Marathon weekend.  See his photos -- *HERE*, *HERE* and *HERE*.

mvf-m11c's "4th Annual Holiday Trip to DL in November" (2014) (Trip Report)

NJShoreDad experienced Disneyland's holiday season for the first time, and also enjoyed *Thanksgiving* in the parks and hotels.  His review can be found -- *HERE*.

Orbitron enjoyed Disneyland's holiday season for the second time, dined at the *Thanksgiving Day Feast* at the Disneyland Hotel, and gave us a recap of the trip -- *HERE*.

petals gave a brief review of her trip -- *HERE*.

petals' "For the first time in like ever I'm going to Disneyland a Nov 14 TR." (Trip Reports)

Sailorwife's *Review of the Holiday Time Tour (November 2014; 2:55 p.m.)* -- *HERE*.






​





*2013 Reviews/Recaps/Reports*


ashnjam's "Our First Disney Christmas Trip!" (December 2013)

danimaroo's "That's the 30th time we've heard that song.. A GRAND Xmas Adventure! Nov 13 TR!"

Delilah1310's "We survived Thanksgiving week ... and you can too!" (November 2013)

DizNee Luver's " *+*+*Dreams Can Come True*+*+* Club 33 Trip Report" (December 2013)

egritz's Trip Recaps (December 2013) -- *HERE*, *HERE* and *HERE*.

farmfresh's "Holiday magic & some nightmares before Xmas-a quick review of our weekend trip" (December 2013)

julieheyer's Trip Recap (December 2013) -- *HERE*.

KCmike's "A Disneyland Christmas Movie - Trip Report" (November 2013)

mom2rtk's "We Defected to the West! DLR 2013" -- a December 2013 Trip Report

mvf-m11c's "Our 3rd Annual Holiday Trip to DL in November - November 22nd - 24th, 2013" (starts Post #3222)

mvf-m11c's "Braving the Crowds after Christmas at Disneyland with Family & Friends" - 12/26/13 - 12/29/13 -- begins *HERE* (post #3334), and continues *HERE* (separate thread).

Pesky's "The good, the bad, the pixie dust and a big ol' thank you -- long mini review" (December 2013)

PHXscuba's "A Club 33 Christmas" (December 2013) -- Starts in post #565 on page 38

rentayenta's "Not too shabby for a consolation prize! A Dec 2013 TR!" 

Sherry E's Recap from November 15, 2013 -- *HERE*.

the_princess' "Just got back from christmas trip  NOW WITH PICTURES" (December 2013 trip)

wonderfuller's "I Survived NYE at the DLR!" (December 31, 2013)



​





*2012 Reviews/Recaps/Reports*


ArchOwl's "How I did NYE at the DLR! You can do it, too!" (NYE 2012)

BensDaddy's "Disneyland and GCR Villas - Week After Thanksgiving" (2012)

danimaroo's "The Wettest, Merriest, and Happiest Birthday/First Visit Nov/Dec 2012 TR!" _*(*Note - lots of pictures, and review of the famous Disneyland Candy Canes!)*_

DizNee Luver's "10 Mths of WDW Planning leads us to~~DISNEYLAND!!" (December 2012) _*(*Note - lots of pictures, including Christmas Fantasy Parade, the famous Disneyland candy canes, It's a Small World Holiday, etc.!)*_

Elk Grove Chris' "Nov 20-24" (2012) _*(*Note - Includes pictures from Thanksgiving Day at DLR)*_

Escape2Disney's "The Absolutely Amazing, Magical Christmas Adventure!" (December 2012) _*(*Note - includes Club 33 pictures!*)_

JediMasterNerd's review/recap of a December 2012 trip (_*including Christmas Eve and Christmas Day*_) - *HERE* and *HERE*

JediMasterNerd's partial list of special menus for Christmas Eve and Christmas Day - *HERE*

luvslikepi's "Trip Report!! Updated 12/12- December 7-9 Impulsive Holiday Trip" (2012)

mariezp's "Pre-Trip Report: Turkey Day with the Mouse 2012"

Mickey&JoshNut's review/recap of a December 2012 trip (_*including Christmas*_) - *HERE*

Mommy2PrincessAbby's "Operation Disney in December--PTR followed by TR!" (2012)

mvf-m11c's "Our 2nd Annual Early Holiday Trip to DL in November - 11/16-18/12" (2012) - begins on Page 169/Post #2528 _*(*Note - Lots of pictures, including great fireworks shots!)*_

pixleyyy's WE'RE CANCELLING CHRISTMAS (Take 2) - Dec 4-8, 2012 _*(*Note - WDW vet's first trip to DLR for the holidays; lots of pictures)*_

tksbaskets' "Our Disneyland New Year's Park-Hopping Half-Marathon! 12/31/11-1/7/12" *(*Note - Includes Holiday Tour pictures and review)*

yupikgal's "~*3 Adults Jingle Jangle Nov-30 to Dec 3*~" (2012)






​



*2011 Reviews/Recaps/Reports*


DizNee Luver's "Hubby got a Camera & I got Christmas!!!" (December 2011) *(*Note - Lots of pictures, including Holiday Tour pics and review. Christmas Fantasy Parade, etc.!)*

mvf-m11c's "Our Annual Holiday Trip to DL 11/18/11 - 11/20/11" - begins on Page 93/Post #1385 *(*Note - Lots of pictures!)*

rentayenta's "Strike yer colors, you brazen wench! No need to expose yer superstructure! Nov 27-30, 2011"





​




*2010 Reviews/Recaps/Reports*


Belle Ella's "Jazz's Very Merry Holiday - December 5-8, 2010" (starts Post #114) 

Belle Ella's "Jazz's Rockin' New Year - December 31, 2010 - January 6, 2011" (starts Post #399)

FlameGirl's "FlameGirl and family's PHOTO HEAVY 2010 Christmas marathon TR" (starts Post #64)

Mariezp's "It Only Took 5 Months to Finish Trip Report - November 10-26, 2010"

MattsPrincess' "It's Beginning to Look A Lot Like Disneyland, November 18-22 2010" _*(*Note - Lots of pictures!)*_

mvf-m11c's "Holiday Trip to DLR - 11/18/10 - 11/20/10" (starts Post # 131) _*(*Note - Lots of pictures!)*_

mvf-m11c's DLR Holiday videos

specialks' "Great Glad Tidings Tell - Dec 7-14, 2010"

TheColtonsMom's "1129 light years to Disneyland but we got there" (Holiday 2010 report)





​




*2009 Reviews/Recaps/Reports*


deejdigsdis' "It's 3 Trips In 1!" (Christmas 2009 TR begins Post #1) _*(*Note - Lots of pictures!)*_

tksbaskets' "Our Toy Story Midway Mania Christmas Vacation 12/26/09- 1/1/2010 (2009 Holiday tour & NYE at Disney Land)" *(*Note - Includes Holiday Tour pictures and review!)*



​


*2008 Reviews/Recaps/Reports*


Mariezp's "They've Been Some Long Ones! Nov. 9-23, 2008" 





​


----------



## Sherry E

*Photo Links and Photo-Related Info*



​



*Photos -- Holiday Season 2014*

DisneyJamieCA shared photos -- *HERE* and *HERE*.

DisneylandPlanner checked in live from DLR, and shared these photos -- *HERE* and *HERE*.

dsneygirl shared photos -- *HERE*, *HERE* and  *HERE* 

figment_jii visited DLR shortly after the holiday season officially began in November, and shared these photos -- *HERE*, *HERE*, *HERE*, *HERE*, *HERE* and *HERE*.

funatdisney shared these photos -- *HERE*.

Jenasweetemotion shared these photos -- *HERE* and *HERE*.  

kylie71 shared photos -- *HERE*,  *HERE*, *HERE* and *HERE*.

Misskitty3 visited the parks just before the holidays officially began in November, and she posted her thoughts and photos -- *HERE*, *HERE*, *HERE*, *HERE* and  *HERE*.

Mouseketeers4 shared these photos of the Paradise Pier Hotel tree -- *HERE* and *HERE*.

mvf-m11c was at DLR over the first official holiday season weekend in November, which also coincided with the Avengers Marathon weekend.  See his photos -- *HERE*, *HERE* and *HERE*.

Sherry E posted holiday photos of The Grove and the Original Farmers Market, from Thanksgiving 2014 -- *HERE*.





​



*Holiday Character Locations (Seasonal Characters and/or Characters Dressed in Holiday Outfits)!*



*California Adventure*


_(Buena Vista Street)_

Goofy, Mickey, Minnie, Pluto, etc., wear holiday attire in various locations around BVS

Santa greets guests at Elias & Co.



_(Cars Land)_

Mater wears a Santa hat and poses for photos near the Cozy Cone



_(Paradise Pier)_

The Gazebo/Christmas tree on the Pier (you will often find Santa Mickey or another character in holiday attire at this spot)

Viva Navidad (You can find Mickey, Minnie, Goofy and the Three Caballeros in festive themed garb)





*Disneyland*


_(Critter Country)_ 

At Pooh's photo spot, the Pooh characters wear Santa hats or winter scarves)



_(Frontierland)_

Jingle Jangle Jamboree (In addition to being one of Santa's locations around Disneyland Resort, the JJJ also features characters including: Santa Goofy, Pluto, Mickey & Minnie, Chip & Dale, etc.)



_(Main Street)_

Town Square (the characters -- including Mickey, Minnie, Goofy, Pluto, Donald, Chip & Dale, and sometimes Daisy) wear winter sweaters)

Minnie & Friends Character Breakfast at Plaza Inn -- Although it is not consistent, some of the characters at this meal have been known to occasionally wear a bit of seasonal clothing in the past.



(Mickey's Toontown)

In the past, winter sweater-clad characters could be found here on and off throughout the day.  I'm not sure if the characters in Toontown are still wearing seasonal clothing.



_(New Orleans Square)_

Jack Skellington (with or without Sally) can usually be found near Haunted Mansion Holiday during the Holidays at DLR



*Hotels of the Disneyland Resort*


Santa Claus greets guests at all 3 hotels (see Hotels of the Disneyland Resort post above ^^ for more info)





​



*Holiday-Specific PhotoPass Locations (with or without characters)*


*California Adventure*

Buena Vista Street Christmas Tree (also at a couple of the character locations)

Cars Land

Carthay Circle

Paradise Pier Christmas tree

Viva Navidad





*Disneyland*

Critter Country (with Pooh and friends)

Jingle Jangle Jamboree

Main Street Christmas Tree

Town Square

Sleeping Beauty's Winter Castle (day and night)




*Hotels of the Disneyland Resort*

Disneyland Hotel (Santa Claus' location in the Fantasy Tower and at the artificial gingerbread Castle in the Fantasy Tower)

Grand Californian Hotel tree (Santa Claus)




​



*Santa Claus - Where to Meet Him Around Disneyland Resort!*


*Blogs and Information*

"Santa Is Making the Rounds at Disney Parks" -- Disney Parks Blog; posted on December 4th, 2014 by Shawn Slater, Communications Manager, Walt Disney Parks and Resorts Creative Entertainment



Santa Claus can usually be found at:  the *Jingle Jangle Jamboree in Disneyland*; *Elias & Co. in California Adventure*; at *the Grand Californian Hotel*; at *the Disneyland Hotel*; and at *the Paradise Pier Hotel*.  Schedules at each location may vary.


As of the Holidays of 2014, a limited *"Breakfast with Santa at Downtown Disney"* event (December 14, 20, 21, 22 and 23) was introduced at Catal restaurant in DTD (making it Santa's 6th photo spot at Disneyland Resort), and the meal price includes vouchers for ice skating at Olaf's Frozen Ice Rink.  Info can be found -- *HERE*.


See this post and this post from the previous Disneyland at Christmas/Holiday Season Superthreads for details about and photos of 5 of Santa's photo spots around Disneyland Resort.


Also see the Hotels of the Disneyland Resort post -- *HERE* -- for Santa's schedule at each hotel.


Off-property, but nearby, there is another Breakfast with Santa event taking place on Saturday, December 13th at the Bubba Gump Shrimp Co. in Anaheim GardenWalk.  See more info -- *HERE*.


Not far away, at Knott's Berry/Merry Farm, yet another "Breakfast with Santa" event is taking place at Mrs. Knott's (on December 6, 13 and 20).  See more info -- *HERE*. 




​




*Theme Week Countdowns (2014, 2013, 2012, 2011)!*


_In the summer – approximately late July or early August – I will kick off our annual Theme Week Countdown in this thread. This is something I began in 2011 as a way to showcase all of the aspects of the seasonal details at Disneyland Resort for both newcomers and repeat holiday visitors alike, while counting down to the official start date of the new season in November. The Theme Week Countdown – which is exclusive to this specific thread – highlights a different theme each week (for example, Cars Land Week), and many of our DIS’ers contribute to the themes by sharing their beautiful photos over the course of 3 months. Anyone is welcome to participate and share photos if they have visited DLR for the holidays. 

In 2013, I added in a contest element to the Theme Week Countdown -- for both photo contributors and non-photo participants -- and 2 DIS’ers won Disney gift cards.  Three DIS'ers won gift cards in 2014.   Stay tuned to this thread for details on the 2015 Theme Week Countdown when we get a bit closer to July!

Below you will find links to the Introduction/photo posts for each theme in all of the Countdowns we have done since 2011.  To view all of the contributors' beautiful photos that were posted to each theme, I recommend clicking on each link below and then entering the thread from each specific post so you don't have to search through the thread to find the photos of a designated theme.  

For example, if you click on "Holiday Characters, PhotoPass and Santa Claus Photos" below, the Intro/Photo post for that theme will open.  From within that post, click on the link to the thread in the upper right corner -- which will take you to the exact point in the thread at which the Theme begins, and you can follow the pages from that point forward to view all of the images._



*(2014 Countdown -- Total: 22 themes; Gift card winners: marlana323, who played the Code Word Challenge; mvf-m11c, who was chosen in the Random Draw; and krispin41, who was also chosen in the Random Draw)*

_*Rules and Other Things to Know Before Joining the Theme Week Countdown -- HERE and HERE.

Post-Countdown Stats -- HERE.*_

Holiday Characters, PhotoPass and Santa Claus Photos (Monday, July 21, 2014)

A Christmas Fantasy Parade and Believe...In Holiday Magic Fireworks (Monday, July 28, 2014)

It's a Small World Holiday and Fantasyland (Monday, August 4, 2014)

Buena Vista Street and Hollywood Land (Monday, August 11, 2014)

Mickey's Toontown (Monday, August 18, 2014)

Hotels of the Disneyland Resort (Disneyland Hotel, Grand Californian Hotel and Paradise Pier Hotel) (Monday, August 25, 2014)

Cars Land (Monday, September 1, 2014)

New Orleans Square and Haunted Mansion Holiday (Monday, September 8, 2014)

Main Street and Sleeping Beauty's Winter Castle (Monday, September 15, 2014)

Frontierland and the Jingle Jangle Jamboree (a.k.a. Santa's Reindeer Roundup) (Monday, September 22, 2014)

Christmas Trees and Wreaths (Monday, September 29, 2014)

Pacific Wharf and Paradise Pier (including Winter Dreams and Viva Navidad) (Monday, October 6, 2014)

Disneyland Resort -- Holidays Gone By (a.k.a. Seasonal Things That Are Not There Anymore!) (Monday, October 13, 2014)

Holiday Treats and Treasures (a.k.a. Holiday Food/Snacks & Souvenirs/Merchandise!) (Monday, October 20, 2014)

Jingle Cruise (Monday, October 27, 2014)

Critter Country & Grizzly Peak (Tuesday, October 28, 2014)

Holiday Horticulture (a.k.a. Holiday Flowers and Plants) (Wednesday, October 29, 2014)

A Bug's Land (Thursday, October 30, 2014)

Halloween Time (a.k.a. When Holidays Collide) (Friday, October 31, 2014)

Downtown Disney (Saturday, November 1, 2014)

The Candlelight Ceremony and Processional (Sunday, November 2, 2014)

Holiday Cornucopia (These Are a Few of My Favorite Things) (Monday, November 3, 2014)



​



*(2013 Countdown -- Total: 20 themes; Gift card winners:  ksromack, who played the Code Word Challenge; and Mickeybell, who won in the Random Draw)*

*Post-Countdown Stats -- HERE.*

Disneyland Resort Christmas Trees & Wreaths (Monday, August 5, 2013)

New Orleans Square/Haunted Mansion Holiday (Monday, August 12, 2013)

It's a Small World Holiday/Fantasyland (Monday, August 19, 2013)

Main Street/Sleeping Beauty's Winter Castle (Monday, August 26, 2013)

A Christmas Fantasy Parade/Believe...In Holiday Magic Fireworks (Monday, September 2, 2013)

Mickey's Toontown (Monday, September 9, 2013)

Hotels of the Disneyland Resort (Monday, September 16, 2013)

Frontierland/Jingle Jangle Jamboree/Reindeer Round-Up (Monday, September 23, 2013)

Holiday Treats and Treasures (a.k.a. Food and Merchandise) (Monday, September 30, 2013)

Holiday Characters/PhotoPass/Santa Claus (Monday, October 7, 2013)

Buena Vista Street/Hollywood Land (Monday, October 14, 2013)

Cars Land (Monday, October 21, 2013)

Holidays Gone By (a.k.a. Holiday Stuff That Is Not There Anymore) (Monday, October 28, 2013)

Candlelight Ceremony/Processional (Tuesday, October 29, 2013)

Holiday Flowers and Plants (Wednesday, October 30, 2013)

Critter Country/Grizzly Peak (Thursday, October 31, 2013)

A Bug's Land (Friday, November 1, 2013)

Pacific Wharf/Paradise Pier (Saturday, November 2, 2013)

Downtown Disney (Sunday, November 3, 2013)

Holiday Cornucopia (Monday, November 4, 2013)



​



*(2012 Countdown -- Total: 18 themes)*


Main Street (Monday, August 27, 2012)

California Adventure (Monday, September 3, 2012)

Santa's Reindeer Round-Up (Monday, September 10, 2012)

Haunted Mansion Holiday (Monday, September 17, 2012)

New Orleans Square (Monday, September 24, 2012)

It's a Small World Holiday (Monday, October 1, 2012)

A Christmas Fantasy Parade/Believe in Holiday Magic Fireworks (Monday, October 8, 2012)

Mickey's Toontown (Monday, October 15, 2012)

Christmas Trees/Tree Quest (Monday, October 22, 2012)

Treats & Treasures (Monday, October 29, 2012)

Hotels of the Disneyland Resort (Monday, November 5, 2012)

Flowers & Plants (Tuesday, November 6, 2012)

Frontierland and Critter Country (Wednesday, November 7, 2012)

PhotoPass (Thursday, November 8, 2012)

Character Holiday Photos (Friday, November 9, 2012)

Holiday Wreaths (Saturday, November 10, 2012)

Sleeping Beauty's Winter Castle (Sunday, November 11, 2012)

Holiday Cornucopia (Monday, November 12, 2012)




​



*(2011 Countdown -- Total: 18 themes)*


Santa's Reindeer Round-Up (Monday, August 29, 2011)

Main Street (Monday, September 5, 2011)

New Orleans Square (Monday, September 12, 2011)

Hotels of the Disneyland Resort (Monday, September 19, 2011)

It's a Small World Holiday (Monday, September 26, 2011)

Toontown (Monday, October 3, 2011)

Believe in Holiday Magic Fireworks and A Christmas Fantasy Parade (Monday, October 10, 2011)

Holiday Treats and Treasures (Monday, October 17, 2011)

Frontierland and Critter Country (Monday, October 24, 2011)

Haunted Mansion Holiday/Nightmare Before Christmas (Monday, October 31, 2011)

California Adventure (Monday, November 7, 2011)

Sleeping Beauty's Winter Castle (Tuesday, November 8, 2011)

Christmas Trees (Wednesday, November 9, 2011)

Wreaths (Thursday, November 10, 2011)

Character Holiday Photos (Friday, November 11, 2011)

Holiday Flowers and Plants (Saturday, November 12, 2011)

Holiday PhotoPass Pictures (Sunday, November 13, 2011)

Holiday Bonanza - Potpourri (Monday, November 14, 2011)




​


----------



## Gisele

Sherry E said:
			
		

> 12



Are these like page markers?


----------



## Sherry E

Gisele said:


> Are these like page markers?



Post markers for me!  I had to copy all of the existing info on page 1 from the previous Superthread over to this one, but sometimes, as the year goes along, I like to rework things, rearrange things or add in new categories -- some such thing -- and it helps to have a few extra empty posts on page 1 to use for that purpose.  So I marked/reserved a few extra posts just in case I need them for something down the road!

Anyway -- you're the first person in the new thread, so...WELCOME!


----------



## Gisele

Thank you. 

It is a major undertaking for you to do all of the work that you do for this thread. And I, like countless numbers of other people, I am certain, appreciate and marvel at the time, effort and editing, that you spend, in order to have this super thread exist to begin with and thrive. It's almost as if this super thread becomes some kind of being, taking on a life all its own. 

Thank you so very much!


----------



## dolphingirl47

Checking in. I never thought that this thread would hit the page limit before the Halloween one did.

Corinna


----------



## tksbaskets

I've subbed in.  *Sherry* I love the pictures with either black or holiday frames that you've started each section with.  Just great.  

You've out done yourself on this new thread that is certain to become a favorite destination for many DISers!


----------



## KCmike

I'm here as well.  Kudos to Sherry for all the hard work on this thread.  It has to be a labor of love for sure!

Thanks again for all the kind words about our Christmas video from this past year.  Wow crazy to say past year!  In case you didn't see it here is the link one last time...I also put it in the trip reports thread as well.


http://youtu.be/sZFw_Z9BrH4


Happy New Year everybody.


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

I'm so excited to get to follow this thread again this year! And knowing we start the countdown the end of Aug/beginning of Sept (right?) makes it feel like the year won't be that long! Thanks again Sherry for putting this all together!


----------



## crystal1313

Thanks Sherry!  So excited to participate again!


----------



## GrandBob

Cool!   A brand new Christmas super-thread.  Still with that brand-new thread smell!  (Is that cinnamon I smell?)  Thanks Sherry!

And still, I didn't get here quickly enough to get on page 1.  You guys are just too quick for me.  Must be old age 

-Bob


----------



## kmedina

Taking advantage of our APs and heading back to Disney on Saturday. We want to see some of the holiday stuff we missed last trip. I ordered my DisneyWorld CD finally last week. All of the edits stressed me out, so I only uploaded the Disneyland pictures from December today.  The PhotoPass photographer got some nice shots. If no one has already emailed them to you, I still plan to when I get my CD. It will probably be another month or so though, since I have until 02/01/14 to order.


----------



## KCmike

*GrandBob*
I agree with everyone else, Mike. Tell the director she did a wonderful job! And what a beautiful family you have!

I couldn't miss Josh Groban's voice for the second number. But who/what was that first number? Great sound track!

-Bob 

*Thanks Bob!  The first song is from the Disney Parks Christmas parade from just a few days ago.  If you haven't seen the opening segment you should youtube it as its the best they've done in years.  Neil Patrick Harris is the singer.  It's hilarious and very catchy.  

Mike*


----------



## pudinhd

KCmike said:


> *Thanks Bob!  The first song is from the Disney Parks Christmas parade from just a few days ago.  If you haven't seen the opening segment you should youtube it as its the best they've done in years.  Neil Patrick Harris is the singer.  It's hilarious and very catchy.
> 
> Mike*



Oh, my gosh!!!  It was so much fun!!!!  I loved it!!  Did you find the song to download somewhere??  I keep looking on iTunes but can't find it!


----------



## KCmike

pudinhd said:


> Oh, my gosh!!!  It was so much fun!!!!  I loved it!!  Did you find the song to download somewhere??  I keep looking on iTunes but can't find it!



Thanks so much pudinhd!!  I pulled the audio from the parade.


----------



## Sherry E

*Well, helllllllllloooooooooooo, friends and Christmas/Holiday Superthread peeps!  I see that many familiar folks from the old thread have made their way to this one...and hopefully many more people will join us soon.* 

I didn't get a chance to reply or comment in the other thread, but I did see *Orbitron's* lovely photo (I'm so glad to read that he had a great time on the trip) and I read *tipovertiff's* trip review as well.  Thank you to them, and to everyone else who took the time to post reviews, photos or recaps when they returned from DLR!

I saw that *Malcon10t* posted a photo of post-Christmas Santa (in his green "street clothes") at the end of the previous thread.  I wondered about whether or not he would sneak in an appearance at the Jingle Jangle Jamboree because I vividly recall somewhere in Disney's explanations of holiday entertainment that Santa was scheduled to be at the JJJ (and at Elias & Company) only until/through December 24th.  

If they meant "jolly red suit Santa" would be out and about through 12/24 but that "green plaid ensemble Santa" would be out post-Christmas, they should be more clear!

It's getting really hard to know what is accurate or not accurate -- when it comes straight from Disney!  They say Santa will be gone after 12/24, and his red suit may be at the cleaners now but he IS there in some capacity, posing for photos I would imagine.  They say that Dreyer's will no longer be making the tub size of peppermint ice cream that they use for the ice cream shops at DLR, and lo and behold the peppermint ice cream pops up at Gibson Girl in time for the Christmas break rush!

And let's not even get into the fiasco from last year, when the AP _Backstage Pass_ newsletter/magazine stated that Mickey's Halloween Party would be starting on Monday, September 30th...when, in actuality, it started on Friday, September 27th!!!

It used to be that we couldn't really count anything as "official" unless it came directly from Disney, and while that may still be true, what we get from Disney is not always correct!






Gisele said:


> Thank you.
> 
> It is a major undertaking for you to do all of the work that you do for this thread. And I, like countless numbers of other people, I am certain, appreciate and marvel at the time, effort and editing, that you spend, in order to have this super thread exist to begin with and thrive. It's almost as if this super thread becomes some kind of being, taking on a life all its own.
> 
> Thank you so very much!



Thank you for the very kind words, *Gisele*.  I really appreciate it!  

And you are right -- it certainly does take quite a bit of time -- in increments and stages, as it cannot be done all at once -- to assemble the info, organize it, edit, rearrange, organize the Theme Week Countdowns, etc.  It's fun work, indeed, but it is a project, that's for sure!




dolphingirl47 said:


> Checking in. I never thought that this thread would hit the page limit before the Halloween one did.
> 
> Corinna



Welcome, *Corinna*!

Yes, it's funny how the Halloween threads and Christmas/Holiday threads have evolved over time.  The Christmas thread, in an earlier incarnation, was way ahead of the Halloween thread in views and participation.  Then I had to start a new Christmas thread and that took a while to catch on, but meanwhile the old Halloween thread took off like a rocket and surpassed the Christmas one.  

I suppose if both the Halloween and Christmas threads started anew at exactly the same times, it would be easier to get an accurate picture of how well one thread or the other was doing, but I always have to start one way before the other one and they are never out of the gate at the same time.

I hope the Halloween thread stays quiet for a bit longer, as I do have to continue assembling at least some info to go on page 1 of a new thread.  I didn't allow myself enough posts to work with in the current Halloween thread when I started it, so I couldn't really organize it the way it should be organized or the way I'd like to as it progressed.  When it comes time to start the new one I'd at least like to have some info organized into different categories and then add to it as I go (like I am doing with this thread), but I need more posts to do that.




tksbaskets said:


> I've subbed in.  *Sherry* I love the pictures with either black or holiday frames that you've started each section with.  Just great.
> 
> You've out done yourself on this new thread that is certain to become a favorite destination for many DISers!



Welcome, *TK*!

Thank you for always being a loyal Superthread follower and participant -- and also a Hallmark Channel Countdown to Christmas fan!

Thank you, also, for the kind words.  Because of stupid Photobucket, I had the hardest time getting those small photos on page 1 resized the way I wanted them, with the borders, because Photobucket kept making them gigantic instead of small.  I will now have to actually remove a couple of those small pictures and replace them with other newer ones, because, for example, the ice rink picture is from 2012 and the 2013 ice rink didn't look like that!  Also, now the Disneyland Hotel has the gingerbread Castle, which would be nice to show in the Hotels section. I might want to work in a Viva Navidad photo somewhere, in some post or another, at some point too.

I will also have to go through and remove any links that have become inactive -- like for 2013 holiday events that had temporary websites (such as Knott's Merry Farm).  That will be a pain.

Plus, I am in the process of silently going back through the Superthread I just closed, to collect links to any posts with trip reviews or links to trip reports, as well as any other info I'd like to include in this thread.  I don't want to leave anything important out, especially since quite a few people took the time to give us detailed recaps of their trips and I want to be sure to include those reviews on page 1 of this new thread.  So I have been saving a bunch of links to info in a Word document, and will paste them into the posts on page 1 as I go along.  At least I know that we won't get any real holiday season news for a while, so I won't have to worry about an influx of new blogs and press releases from Disney just yet.

*TK --* Since you seem to alternate your WDW and DLR trips, are we to expect that you will be visiting WDW for the holiday season of 2014, or is there any crazy way you'd end up back at DLR?




KCmike said:


> I'm here as well.  Kudos to Sherry for all the hard work on this thread.  It has to be a labor of love for sure!
> 
> Thanks again for all the kind words about our Christmas video from this past year.  Wow crazy to say past year!  In case you didn't see it here is the link one last time...I also put it in the trip reports thread as well.
> 
> 
> http://youtu.be/sZFw_Z9BrH4
> 
> 
> Happy New Year everybody.



Welcome, *Mike*!  Happy New Year to you as well!

I am glad you posted the video link again, since it ended up almost at the end of the previous thread and it's possible it could have been overlooked.  Such a fun, happy, uplifting video.

I know what you mean -- I cannot get used to saying "last year" or "this past year" at all.  I have already slipped and said "this year" when I meant last year, or said 2011 when I meant 2012, and 2012 when I meant to say 2013.  It takes me a while before I can fully get used to a new year because even though the date on the calendar changes, it's not like there is some major change in weather or in anything else that happens on January 1st to signal a new year.  It just seems like any other day.

Thank you for the kind words, and yes -- these threads are a labor of love, for sure!  It's fun and very rewarding to help people plan trips and to build excitement for their trips, but it doesn't happen overnight!




DisneyJamieCA said:


> I'm so excited to get to follow this thread again this year! And knowing we start the countdown the end of Aug/beginning of Sept (right?) makes it feel like the year won't be that long! Thanks again Sherry for putting this all together!



Welcome, *Jamie*!

You're welcome!  Thank you for joining in again, and for helping out with giving information and trip tips, observations, sharing photos, etc.  It is very much appreciated.

The Countdown will start at the beginning of August, barring any kind of unexpected schedule change (and will end sometime in early November, based loosely on when DLR officially starts its holiday season)!  It's a good 7 months away, but hopefully it will fly by.  I mean, technically, I really could split up some categories or add in some new ones and start the Countdown a little earlier than August if we just wanted to get the photos rolling in even earlier than usual, but then that would make the Countdown longer than 3 months and I don't know if anyone would really like that.  I think 3 months is a good amount of time, but who knows?  Maybe I will end up extending the Countdown by one extra week or so.

Oh, by the way, when I was looking at who had the most posts in the previous Superthread (other than myself), it was YOU!  It didn't seem like you had posted that much, but when I looked up who had the most posts and least posts in the thread, I was shocked to see Bret/mvf-m11c down at maybe #10 or #11 on the list and you in the top spot (if we take me out of the equation)!



crystal1313 said:


> Thanks Sherry!  So excited to participate again!



Welcome, *crystal1313*!

Thank you for following us over here and joining in again for another year of holiday fun!

Let me know if you do end up writing in about Robert at the PPH.  I don't know whether to use the regular contact option on the DLR website to write in about him, or go some other route.



GrandBob said:


> Cool!   A brand new Christmas super-thread.  Still with that brand-new thread smell!  (Is that cinnamon I smell?)  Thanks Sherry!
> 
> And still, I didn't get here quickly enough to get on page 1.  You guys are just too quick for me.  Must be old age
> 
> -Bob



Welcome, *Bob*!

I can always count on you to join the Superthreads, which I greatly appreciate.  Though I would have let the previous thread run indefinitely if it wasn't at the page limit, the fact that it was at the page limit and that it's a new year seemed to be ideal timing to start the new one.

It's probably a hybrid of cinnamon, gingerbread and, of course, peppermint that you're smelling!



kmedina said:


> Taking advantage of our APs and heading back to Disney on Saturday. We want to see some of the holiday stuff we missed last trip. I ordered my DisneyWorld CD finally last week. All of the edits stressed me out, so I only uploaded the Disneyland pictures from December today.  The PhotoPass photographer got some nice shots. If no one has already emailed them to you, I still plan to when I get my CD. It will probably be another month or so though, since I have until 02/01/14 to order.



Welcome, *Kim*!

No hurry!  I appreciate the thought and gesture.  No one has emailed me anything, although I got one free PhotoPass print with my PPH room in December, and I chose a group shot with everyone, if I recall correctly.  Or did I choose a photo of just the girls?  Now I can't remember!  I know I picked the border that said Ho Ho Ho.





pudinhd said:


> Oh, my gosh!!!  It was so much fun!!!!  I loved it!!  Did you find the song to download somewhere??  I keep looking on iTunes but can't find it!



Welcome, *pudinhd*!

​


----------



## funatdisney

Hi everyone and Happy New Year!

I have got to decide whether or not we will be going to take a DLR Holiday trip this year or not. And soon! We own at VGC and I had better book this month to be sure to get a one bedroom for December. 

It is a bit complicated this year. With the possibility one DD going off to college and with the other in competitive volleyball, I may be forced to book during the week of Christmas!  Planning around the busiest time of the year will be a different kind of experience for me. I am going to need this thread more than ever!


----------



## Sherry E

funatdisney said:


> Hi everyone and Happy New Year!
> 
> I have got to decide whether or not we will be going to take a DLR Holiday trip this year or not. And soon! We own at VGC and I had better book this month to be sure to get a one bedroom for December.
> 
> It is a bit complicated this year. With the possibility one DD going off to college and with the other in competitive volleyball, I may be forced to book during the week of Christmas!  Planning around the busiest time of the year will be a different kind of experience for me. I am going to need this thread more than ever!



Welcome aboard, *Liza*!

I'm glad you joined in!

That's right -- I always forget that you have to book way, way in advance to get a VCG spot.  And being unsure of how the year is going to go with the girls, it can be hard to plan anything.

Well, *Bret* just got back from a trip in the days post-Christmas/pre-New Year's Eve and he said that it was definitely busy at times, and then not as busy as expected at other times.  I think that some folks have indicated here and there (I have to go back to the previous Superthread and copy the links to the reviews that came in towards the end of the thread, from blue888, tipovertiff, etc.) that the crowds were not as bad as expected at certain points, so it's possible that the week of Christmas might not be too horrible.

This past season it almost seemed as if the usually slower times were filled with people and the usually busy times were less crowded.

Did you check out *KCmike's* video that he posted the link for above?  It's so great!  I think you'll like it.


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

Oh does that mean I talk too much?!  I didn't realize I had posted that much either!


----------



## Sherry E

DisneyJamieCA said:


> Oh does that mean I talk too much?!  I didn't realize I had posted that much either!



 Not even close to talking too much!  I saw that you were at the top of the list of people posting -- with *Janet* in second place (again, I'm removing myself from the equation because it's no surprise that I have the most posts in the thread) -- and that doesn't seem right in either case.  Neither you nor Janet would seem to have posted all that much, let alone be at the top of the list.  

I keep thinking the numbers are off somehow.  I found them by going to the main forum page here on the Disneyland board, and clicking on the little "Replies" link to the far right of the thread title -- so it would be to the right of the title of the previous Superthread.  Then up pops a list that says how many posts/replies each person has contributed to a thread.


----------



## funatdisney

KCmike said:


> Thanks again for all the kind words about our Christmas video from this past year.  Wow crazy to say past year!  In case you didn't see it here is the link one last time...I also put it in the trip reports thread as well.
> 
> 
> http://youtu.be/sZFw_Z9BrH4
> 
> 
> Happy New Year everybody.




*Mike*, just spectacular. I had tears welling in my eyes seconds after the video started. Your wife is a brilliant and talented individual for sure. 

And *Sherry* I LOVED it.


----------



## mvf-m11c

I'm here as well and I can't believe we are now on your 3rd Christmas Superthread that you have started. The first two christmas Superthreads have been great and looking forward to the next one. I remember the first one that you managed and have been enjoying them ever since during the Christmas season at the DLR.


----------



## lucysmom

This thread has helped me with my Disney blues.  I am looking forward to the next count down, but there is a lot of living to do before then. Thank you Sherry for keeping this going. The Christmas spirit can last all year! 

BTW--I just found a carton of very pink and delicious limited edition ice cream at the market. One last taste of the holidays for me!


----------



## DharmaLou

Yay! We're returning for Thanksgiving week again like we did in 2012. My favorite time of the year!! Can't wait!


----------



## Sherry E

*I got one of those end-of-year/beginning-of-New-Year free photo calendar offers (all you pay is shipping and tax).  Did anyone else get a free photo calendar offer from any photo service this year?  I used to get one of those offers from some company or another every year and then they all stopped sending them to me a couple of years ago.  In the past I preferred the Snapfish free calendar because the paper they use is really sturdy and it is spiral bound.

This year my free calendar offer is from Shutterfly.  I had a free calendar made by Shutterfly several years back, and at that time they used thin paper.  It was not a good quality calendar like Snapfish's product.  However, it looks like Shutterfly now uses card stock paper and the calendars are spiral bound. So I am going to give Shutterfly another try and get a free photo calendar.

But...those darn free calendar offers always appear in my email about 4 days before they expire, and this instance is no different.  This means I have to quickly round up all of the photos I would want to put in my free calendar, upload them and organize them, then put them on the pages, write text, etc.  You can add up to 16 photos per page for a collage, and you can add photos to the date boxes too (which is something that Shutterfly didn't offer in the old days).  Four days to get this accomplished is not enough time for me!  So I fear I will end up just quickly grabbing a dozen photos at random and throwing them in the calendar for lack of time.

The question is...which DLR photos will I choose? 

Anyway, the reason I mention it here is because I don't know if the free calendar offer from Shutterfly is available to everyone, or if it's an email exclusive only, but if you can find the offer then you have 4 days to create your free photo calendar!  It might be a great way to use some of those priceless holiday photos you just took at DLR!
*





mvf-m11c said:


> I'm here as well and I can't believe we are now on your 3rd Christmas Superthread that you have started. The first two christmas Superthreads have been great and looking forward to the next one. I remember the first one that you managed and have been enjoying them ever since during the Christmas season at the DLR.



Welcome, *Bret*!

I'm so glad you made it over here to get subscribed.  We can't have a Superthread without you!  I added the link to your in-progress November TR on page 1.



lucysmom said:


> This thread has helped me with my Disney blues.  I am looking forward to the next count down, but there is a lot of living to do before then. Thank you Sherry for keeping this going. The Christmas spirit can last all year!
> 
> BTW--I just found a carton of very pink and delicious limited edition ice cream at the market. One last taste of the holidays for me!



Welcome, *lucysmom*!

You're welcome -- I'm so glad the Superthread has been fun and informative for people.  Of course I'm keeping it going!  You couldn't keep me away if you tried!  The holiday season at DLR may be ending but people will be planning holiday trips, so even if the thread goes quiet for a while without any activity, it will still be here for people to use as a planning/research tool.

Yes, there is a lot of time between now and when the next Theme Week Countdown begins, even _if_ I were to begin the Countdown a week or two ahead of schedule.  It seems like time flies pretty quickly these days so I imagine the months will zip by, but you're right -- there is a lot of living to do before then!

I can't believe you found (Grand) Peppermint Wonderland on January 2nd!  I have not checked since we've begun 2014 but my stores usually tend to run out of it even before Christmas, and certainly won't have any on the shelves now.  My Vons delivery people brought me the inferior Slow Churned stuff last week and it is just not the same as the Grand at all, which I already knew but I was reminded of it when looking at the Slow Churned.  The Slow Churned taste differences may not be as obvious in flavors like vanilla or chocolate -- I'm not sure -- but in the peppermint ice cream the flavor difference between Grand and Slow Churned is very noticeable.




DharmaLou said:


> Yay! We're returning for Thanksgiving week again like we did in 2012. My favorite time of the year!! Can't wait!



Welcome, *DharmaLou*!

That sounds wonderful!  It is, indeed, an amazing time of year.  Is this the trip where you are either staying at the DLH or in a PPH park view room?  I remember your thread asking about which hotel you should stay at, but I don't know if it would be for the November trip or another trip.  And...did you decide?  Are you going with the DLH or the PPH?  

One of these days I have got to get to DLR on Thanksgiving and try one of the special meals.  That big buffet at the Disneyland Hotel looks delicious and bountiful.  I've been to DL the day after Thanksgiving but never on the holiday itself.


----------



## funatdisney

Sherry E said:


> The question is...which DLR photos will I choose?
> 
> Anyway, the reason I mention it here is because I don't know if the free calendar offer from Shutterfly is available to everyone, or if it's an email exclusive only, but if you can find the offer then you have 4 days to create your free photo calendar!  It might be a great way to use some of those priceless holiday photos you just took at DLR!
> [/B][/COLOR]



I don't envy you there, *Sherry*! I agree, it is a great way to use those Disney photos.

I made a free calendar from snapfish a couple of years ago from my pictures and from a Disney Gallery CD. It came out pretty good. I was pleased with the quality and how much I was able to design each page.


----------



## Sherry E

funatdisney said:


> I don't envy you there, *Sherry*! I agree, it is a great way to use those Disney photos.
> 
> I made a free calendar from snapfish a couple of years ago from my pictures and from a Disney Gallery CD. It came out pretty good. I was pleased with the quality and how much I was able to design each page.



I remember your calendar!  I remember that there was confusion at first over how to arrange it and you had to do a live chat with an operator on the Snapfish site to sort it out.  They were offering free Disney Parks photo calendars, but I think you went with a non-Disney parks layout because you liked the other layout with your photos better than the Disney Parks layout, and I remember that you noticed that some of the quality had diminished in the photos when you looked at the calendar in person, you told me.  

You also made a poster that you picked up at the store too, didn't you?  Or did you only made the spiral bound calendar that arrived in the mail?

The free Snapfish calendar offer came out in late 2010/early 2011, and a bunch of us made them!  I made mine first -- I did two -- and then *tksbaskets* made one, *deejdigsdis* made one, *bumbershoot* made one, you made one, I think that *kaoden39* made one, and someone else did too.  Changing one photo would seemingly rearrange the whole layout on a page and put certain photos where they were not wanted so the collages were frustrating.  

The year before I did those 2 Snapfish calendars I had a free Shutterfly calendar offer, and that's when I discovered that the calendars were thin and not spiral bound.  I was delighted to see that the Snapfish calendars were better quality and spiral bound.  After the free Snapfish calendars, I made one more Snapfish calendar for a discounted (but not free) price, and then I stopped getting offers from both Snapfish and Shutterfly for free calendars, until now.  

Now that Shutterfly seems to be making better quality calendars I am encouraged, but 4 days is not enough time for me to figure out which photos I want to use out of thousands, upload them and then arrange them the way I want!  They should allow us at least a couple of weeks to create a calendar and get the discount, not a few days!  Madness!


----------



## mom2rtk

Subbing in. 

I have no idea if we'll do Halloween or Christmas this year, or head east or west. But this thread is a great place to hang out until we decide!


----------



## Sherry E

Hi, *Janet*!  Welcome!  I was hoping you'd find your way over here!  Even if you don't have any trips planned anywhere this year, please always feel free to come here and hang out with us, join in Countdowns and share your experiences!  Some people don't have holiday trips planned for a while and end up staying away from the thread, while others stay in the thread just to kind of keep up with what's happening and what the latest info is.






Here's another round o' photos from December 2013 (I posted some on Christmas day and was going to post a new batch on New Year's Day, but decided to wait until we moved to the new thread)...



*Sometimes I am in a black & white sort of mood...*



_(Buena Vista Street)_

















*And sometimes I'm in a sepia state of mind...*



_(Frontierland)_








_(This one from the Jingle Jangle Jamboree is actually from November 2013)_










*But I mostly I stick to color!*



_(Part of the gingerbread Castle display at the Disneyland Hotel)_








_(Goofy's Kitchen tree ornament)_








_(Main Street Flower Market)_


























_(Santa's photo spot at the Disneyland Hotel)_



























_(This Mardi Gras masquerade mask is one of the more colorful ones at DLR)_









_(I liked the juxtaposition of the soft flower and Grizzly Peak in the distant background...but then that person sat down on a bench and ruined my shot!  Arrrggghhhhh!)_









_(Viva Navidad Mickey)_









_(Elf Days in Grizzly Peak)_



















_(The Elf Days brochure that was handed out, complete with song lyrics!  I don't know what the tune is supposed to be, but in my mind the lyrics fit with "Deck the Halls"!)_









_(Mickey demitasse dessert at Plaza Inn)_










_(One of the many new reindeer in front of the GCH)_










_(One of a few trees in 1901)_









_(This is not the greatest photo of this tree in Club 33 -- one of many trees in Club 33, I should say -- and I'm certain I have one that's slightly better but I mistakenly copied the code for this one instead.  Oh well!  Anyway, I love the way it's decorated -- in some places it's got red roses, in other places it's got red ribbon, and there are a few Fleur de lis (which is a very New Orleans-associated symbol) ornaments on it._





​


----------



## mom2rtk

Sherry E said:


> Hi, *Janet*!  Welcome!  I was hoping you'd find your way over here!  Even if you don't have any trips planned anywhere this year, please always feel free to come here and hang out with us, join in Countdowns and share your experiences!  Some people don't have holiday trips planned for a while and end up staying away from the thread, while others stay in the thread just to kind of keep up with what's happening and what the latest info is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's another round o' photos from December 2013 (I posted some on Christmas day and was going to post a new batch on New Year's Day, but decided to wait until we moved to the new thread)...






Thanks Sherry! I think I'd be sad to move through 2014 without this thread, so I'm definitely in! Besides, I'd say DLR has the edge in our Disney decision making process right now.

I'm so impressed with all your detail shots. I missed so much it's like we were at different parks or something!  But with this being our first trip for the holidays, I think I was just too busy soaking up the big picture to focus too much on the small details.

I'm loving your B/W and sepia shots!


----------



## Luisa

Subbing in too! Hope everyone had a fantastic Christmas and New Year! I haven't been following along or contributing much lately, simply because I'm envious of everyone's trips and plans. About a month before my holiday I got hit with unexpected, ongoing and expensive chiro sessions, this has meant I'll need to cancel this years trip . On a brighter note though, my chiro sessions next week go to once a week instead of the three I was having and then once a month from March. This means I can get my budget sorted and start planning again for 2015!
My brother got married recently to a lovely girl from Atlanta that he met online and they want me to go to the US with them in 2015 as he's never travelled out of Australia and she hasn't really travelled much within the US, they also want our mum to come too. I agreed as long as it was during the holiday season and I could go to Disneyland- they all said yes! So I'm over my whiny, moany dummy-spit about this year (for now anyway, who knows what I'll be like in December!) and ready to save and plan to the max!


----------



## funatdisney

Great photos *Sherry*! I so look forward to seeing them.



Sherry E said:


> I remember your calendar!  I remember that there was confusion at first over how to arrange it and you had to do a live chat with an operator on the Snapfish site to sort it out.  They were offering free Disney Parks photo calendars, but I think you went with a non-Disney parks layout because you liked the other layout with your photos better than the Disney Parks layout, and I remember that you noticed that some of the quality had diminished in the photos when you looked at the calendar in person, you told me.




I don't remember talking with an operator, but I do remember the non-Disney parks layouts were more within my design tastes than the Disney Parks one. And yes, the photo quality wasn't as I expected and a bit grainy. Overall, I think the final product was a good one. I had the calendar mailed to my house.

In hopes of getting a better quality photos, I made a couple of smaller collages, but not the poster size. More in line of an 8 1/2 X 11. I picked those up a my nearest Walmart. The photo quality was better, but I seem to remember I could not pick up the calendar at a store but had to have it mailed. I liked the colleges so much I made a few of them this year to decorate my stateroom door on the Disney Cruise I took back in October. 

Here are some pictures of the calendar I made:

*For January*





*For Apr*il





*For October*:





*For November:*





As you can see, you can do a lot of pictures or just a few, add a quote and pick the back rounds to fit the theme of the month.





Sherry E said:


> _(Mickey demitasse dessert at Plaza Inn)_





Looks so good! I wish I had gotten one, but I got the Mickey demitasse dessert during the Christmas in July Limited Time magic week (it had strawberry shortcake). I didn't make it a point to get one during my Christmas trip last month.


----------



## Sherry E

mom2rtk said:


> Thanks Sherry! I think I'd be sad to move through 2014 without this thread, so I'm definitely in! Besides, I'd say DLR has the edge in our Disney decision making process right now.
> 
> I'm so impressed with all your detail shots. I missed so much it's like we were at different parks or something!  But with this being our first trip for the holidays, I think I was just too busy soaking up the big picture to focus too much on the small details.
> 
> I'm loving your B/W and sepia shots!



Thank you so much for the kind words, *Janet*!  I really appreciate it.  

I hone in on the details, that's for sure!  Yes, I think that when you make a first trip anywhere -- and this was your first holiday trip to DLR -- you look at the whole entire scene.  It's the repeat visits that lend themselves more to capturing the details, I think.

I use the b&w and sepia features infrequently -- only when I think a subject merits it, and even then the usage is reserved for a select few shots -- but I'm glad that you like them!  I think that color is the most appealing thing, of course, but it's okay to venture into other territory every so often!

I hope you're able to get to DLR again soon, but please hang out here as long as you can stand us!





Luisa said:


> Subbing in too! Hope everyone had a fantastic Christmas and New Year! I haven't been following along or contributing much lately, simply because I'm envious of everyone's trips and plans. About a month before my holiday I got hit with unexpected, ongoing and expensive chiro sessions, this has meant I'll need to cancel this years trip . On a brighter note though, my chiro sessions next week go to once a week instead of the three I was having and then once a month from March. This means I can get my budget sorted and start planning again for 2015!
> My brother got married recently to a lovely girl from Atlanta that he met online and they want me to go to the US with them in 2015 as he's never travelled out of Australia and she hasn't really travelled much within the US, they also want our mum to come too. I agreed as long as it was during the holiday season and I could go to Disneyland- they all said yes! So I'm over my whiny, moany dummy-spit about this year (for now anyway, who knows what I'll be like in December!) and ready to save and plan to the max!



Welcome, *Luisa*!

I'm glad you made it over here.

I don't think you were being "whiny, moany" at all -- it sounds as if you have a very valid reason for not being able to go to DLR for the holidays this year.  But you did go in 2013 (in November), correct?  And you'll go in 2015, so at least it's not that huge of a gap in between trips.  In fact, 2015 will be Disneyland 50th anniversary/birthday so there may be extra fun in store that year -- who knows?





funatdisney said:


> Great photos *Sherry*! I so look forward to seeing them.
> 
> I don't remember talking with an operator, but I do remember the non-Disney parks layouts were more within my design tastes than the Disney Parks one. And yes, the photo quality wasn't as I expected and a bit grainy. Overall, I think the final product was a good one. I had the calendar mailed to my house.
> 
> In hopes of getting a better quality photos, I made a couple of smaller collages, but not the poster size. More in line of an 8 1/2 X 11. I picked those up a my nearest Walmart. The photo quality was better, but I seem to remember I could not pick up the calendar at a store but had to have it mailed. I liked the colleges so much I made a few of them this year to decorate my stateroom door on the Disney Cruise I took back in October.
> 
> Here are some pictures of the calendar I made:
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, you can do a lot of pictures or just a few, add a quote and pick the back rounds to fit the theme of the month.




*Liza --*

Thank you!

I saw the pictures of the calendar you made a few years ago (we were all posting photos of our calendars, if I recall), but are these photos ^^ from that calendar or the one you put on your stateroom door?  (Some of the pages look like pages I saw before, and others look newer.)  

In any case, it's a very nice combination of Disney's stock photos and your photos!

And I think we all did a combo of collages, where we put many photos on the pages, and solo pictures or maybe just 2 pictures per page.  I have pages with 14 or 15 photos, and pages with one or two photos.  

I vividly remember you telling me that you had to ask someone for help on a certain feature because you couldn't figure out something layout-related.  I thought you did an online chat on the Snapfish website with an operator (they are usually there for live help), not talked on the phone, but maybe you just wrote in.

I just want to be clear, so no one is confused -- the photos you posted above are of Snapfish's calendar.  *The current FREE calendar offer that I was telling everyone about (until January 7th) is from Shutterfly, not Snapfish.  *The layout is similar, but different.  The borders are totally different.





funatdisney said:


> Looks so good! I wish I had gotten one, but I got the Mickey demitasse dessert during the Christmas in July Limited Time magic week (it had strawberry shortcake). I didn't make it a point to get one during my Christmas trip last month.



I remember that you said the summer version during that Christmas in July week had shortcake.  I even remember that you had an appointment that afternoon, so you were only headed to DLR for a few hours!  I remember a lot!

I didn't get the demitasse.  It was there in front of me, so I took a photo of it.  If it had strawberry shortcake in it I might have gotten it!  I did, however, try the yule log for the first time...which was a little too much -- too rich, too dense, too something or another -- for my liking.


----------



## funatdisney

Sherry E said:


> *Liza --*
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> I saw the pictures of the calendar you made a few years ago (we were all posting photos of our calendars, if I recall), but are these photos ^^ from that calendar or the one you put on your stateroom door?  (Some of the pages look like pages I saw before, and others look newer.)
> 
> In any case, it's a very nice combination of Disney's stock photos and your photos!
> 
> And I think we all did a combo of collages, where we put many photos on the pages, and solo pictures or maybe just 2 pictures per page.  I have pages with 14 or 15 photos, and pages with one or two photos.
> 
> I vividly remember you telling me that you had to ask someone for help on a certain feature because you couldn't figure out something layout-related.  I thought you did an online chat on the Snapfish website with an operator (they are usually there for live help), not talked on the phone, but maybe you just wrote in.
> 
> I just want to be clear, so no one is confused -- the photos you posted above are of Snapfish's calendar.  *The current FREE calendar offer that I was telling everyone about (until January 7th) is from Shutterfly, not Snapfish.  *The layout is similar, but different.  The borders are totally different.



The pictures above are all from my calendar. I didn't take a picture of the cruise door collages.


----------



## Sherry E

funatdisney said:


> The pictures above are all from my calendar. I didn't take a picture of the cruise door collages.



Oh, okay.  I recognized some of the pages from the calendar from having seen them a while back, but I was thinking that maybe you were showing me what you had just put on the stateroom door collages too (or that maybe you had used the same layout from the calendar for the stateroom collages) and I was confused.

In any case, that initial Snapfish free calendar offer back in late 2010/early 2011 was an extra-good one because the calendars were large (like 11x14 or so).  

The current free Shutterfly calendar offer is an 8-1/2 x 11 size, I think.  It's still a good deal because it's card stock paper and spiral bound, but just not as big.  Still, a free calendar is a free calendar so if everyone can find the offer and whip out some photos to put in it by Tuesday, it's a great deal!


----------



## KCmike

funatdisney said:


> *Mike*, just spectacular. I had tears welling in my eyes seconds after the video started. Your wife is a brilliant and talented individual for sure.
> 
> And *Sherry* I LOVED it.



Thanks so much Liza!  I will tell her how much you enjoyed it!  I think I will watch it again.


----------



## happygirl5644

Thank you for this thread! We have set the dates for our first ever Christmas trip in 2014 and this will help make the days go by until then 

We've been to DLR a few times over the last 11 years, but it was our trip in May 2013 when I seemed to have been sprinkled with pixie dust  We were fortunate to be able to go back in the fall for MHP and I am super excited to plan this next trip! 

I love all the pictures and can't wait to see the holiday magic for myself! And ds is already looking forward to the Mickey demitasse dessert!


----------



## Sherry E

happygirl5644 said:


> Thank you for this thread! We have set the dates for our first ever Christmas trip in 2014 and this will help make the days go by until then
> 
> We've been to DLR a few times over the last 11 years, but it was our trip in May 2013 when I seemed to have been sprinkled with pixie dust  We were fortunate to be able to go back in the fall for MHP and I am super excited to plan this next trip!
> 
> I love all the pictures and can't wait to see the holiday magic for myself! And ds is already looking forward to the Mickey demitasse dessert!



Welcome aboard, *happygirl5644*!  (<<That's the welcome dance!)

Thank you so much for joining us for what promises to be a fun-filled year of holiday trip planning and holiday-related discussion, picture-sharing, chatting about news/rumors/the latest developments, etc.!  

There will be a 3-month long photo bonanza starting in early August (or slightly earlier) -- the Theme Week Countdown -- in which we count down to the start of Disneyland's holiday season in November by featuring a different Disneyland holiday theme every week (for example, Cars Land week, Main Street week, Treats & Treasures, etc.).  We cover pretty much every aspect of the holiday season at DLR and we get to enjoy a parade of wonderful photos for the duration of it.  

Of course, you will probably see some photos popping up here before August, but that 3-month period of time will be when we have the biggest wave of photos coming in on a regular basis.

You have already gone to DLR during my other favorite season -- the wonderful Halloween Time season -- and if you love the holidays, you should have an amazing time this year!  Disneyland Resort + the holiday season = unimaginable fun!  Lights, colors, Christmas trees, music, treats, enticing aromas and general merriment everywhere you go.  As much as I adore Halloween Time, I have to say that there is really nothing like the holidays at DLR because the whole holiday overlay is so much more extensive and thorough.  Even the hotels are involved, whereas during Halloween Time there are no traces of Halloween at the hotels at all.

You know, that demitasse dessert has taken on different forms over the years.  There is a Halloween version, which you may have seen, but the holiday version used to be served in a different kind of mug (a white mug with a picture of Mickey and Minnie on it, I think) and it had a different topping to it quite a few years ago.  It was like a peppermint sauce over a peppermint cake of some kind, and regular whipped cream on top.  Since then it has been jazzed up and put in a much better mug!  I think the recipe may have changed too.  Either way, I'm sure it will be a huge hit with your DS!


----------



## lucysmom

Is it too late to still be watching Christmas movies?! I don't think so. After all, our dried out tree is still up (but it is coming down tomorrow!) I went to the Hallmark store this evening to browse their after Christmas sale and I found Christmas in Conway for 50% off. It was so sweet. I don't remember seeing it on the Hallmark channel. You have to watch it with a box of tissues. Of course, I had to have  a bowl of limited edition peppermint to enjoy while I watched.


You know those mugs were all sold out by the time we arrived on the 18th! I am so glad I bought four of the Minnie ones last year. It reinforced for me the plan to buy it when you see it or it will be gone. We never found any plush in pajamas either. That makes the one we got last year even more special. I wonder why the marketing department can't gauge the demand for holiday merchandise better than they do.


----------



## Sherry E

lucysmom said:


> Is it too late to still be watching Christmas movies?! I don't think so. After all, our dried out tree is still up (but it is coming down tomorrow!) I went to the Hallmark store this evening to browse their after Christmas sale and I found Christmas in Conway for 50% off. It was so sweet. I don't remember seeing it on the Hallmark channel. You have to watch it with a box of tissues. Of course, I had to have  a bowl of limited edition peppermint to enjoy while I watched.



*lucysmom --*

I wouldn't say it's too late to watch movies or to take down a tree!  Maybe I am just being an enabler, but there are a lot of folks who don't take trees and decorations down until January 6th, even outside of DLR!  So you are still within the "acceptable" time frame!

You know, _Christmas in Conway_ did air on one of the Hallmark Channels, eventually.  If it wasn't on the regular Hallmark Channel then it aired on the Hallmark Movie Channel.  I remember seeing it in the listings as I was browsing (I had the word "Christmas" saved as a keyword in the search feature of the DVR so I could easily pull up all of the Christmas programming!).  

The difference with _Christmas in Conway_ was that it was a Hallmark Hall of Fame movie, if I recall correctly, so it aired on ABC first and then went to the Hallmark channels.  The fact that it wasn't the standard lower budget Hallmark movie that airs only on Hallmark is probably why it is now available on DVD.  For some reason the regular Christmas movies that air nly on the Hallmark Channels don't seem to be on DVD.  At least most of them are not, from what I can see.  I think there may be some available on Amazon Prime or Hulu?

Anyway, yes, a bowl of limited edition (Grand, not Slow Churned) Peppermint Wonderland is in order to help get through the sad scenes in the movie!  Or to get through any scenes in any movie, really!

I might sneak in final viewings of _Let It Snow_, _Snow Bride_, _The Christmas Ornament_ and _A Snow Globe Christmas_ before the weekend is over!  They are still on the DVR.



lucysmom said:


> You know those mugs were all sold out by the time we arrived on the 18th! I am so glad I bought four of the Minnie ones last year. It reinforced for me the plan to buy it when you see it or it will be gone. We never found any plush in pajamas either. That makes the one we got last year even more special. I wonder why the marketing department can't gauge the demand for holiday merchandise better than they do.



The demitasse mug (photo on previous page) that I saw was at Plaza Inn. Did you look there?  You would have had to buy the dessert to get it, but it was there.


----------



## dolphingirl47

The photos are lovely. I can't believe that I can finally say that this year I will go to Disneyland during the holiday season. If the Theme Week Countdown works the same as this year, when the last theme is posted, I have to seriously think about packing as I will be leaving for Disneyland the next day.

Corinna


----------



## dsneygirl

Following along we are really hoping to go mid Nov.  (Depending on VGC availability) we are DVC members.

I saw a post about a holiday overlay at Storybookland Canal Boats.  Is this true???? It is my favourite attraction and I would just die to see this.  Does anyone have a pic?


----------



## Sherry E

dolphingirl47 said:


> The photos are lovely. I can't believe that I can finally say that this year I will go to Disneyland during the holiday season. If the Theme Week Countdown works the same as this year, when the last theme is posted, I have to seriously think about packing as I will be leaving for Disneyland the next day.
> 
> Corinna



*Corinna -*

Thank you!

I don't know for sure yet, but I am assuming I will start the Countdown on the first Monday in August, with the final theme/theme week on the first Monday in November.  I have to sort out all the themes to see if I want to break some of them up or combine some of them that were originally separate, or if I want to add any new categories in.  So there is a slight chance that I could start the Countdown a few days or even one week earlier than the first Monday in August, but probably not.  I always try to end it in November so that it leads right into the start of the new season.

Yes, your DLR holiday trip has been in the works for quite a while, hasn't it?  Finally it's going to happen.  And, most likely, this year will zip by so it will really be here in no time!



dsneygirl said:


> Following along we are really hoping to go mid Nov.  (Depending on VGC availability) we are DVC members.
> 
> I saw a post about a holiday overlay at Storybookland Canal Boats.  Is this true???? It is my favourite attraction and I would just die to see this.  Does anyone have a pic?



*dsneygirl --*

Welcome!  Thank you for joining us.

I am guessing that what you saw was my reference to the Storybook Land ride in the Dates/Events to Remember post on page 1?

Yes, it is true although it is not a massive overlay along the lines of It's a Small World Holiday or Haunted Mansion Holiday!  What happens is that the little cottages and villages along the canal get teeny tiny decorations, like tiny wreaths on the doors or tiny Christmas trees.  That kind of thing.  I think there are also some miniature lights for nighttime.  It is really cute.

I should mention that I have no clue when the decorations will be up on the SBL ride, or if they will be up by mid-November. The schedule was kind of weird in 2013, to where the SBL boats were running and the cottages were decorated by Thanksgiving weekend -- but then the ride closed and reopened in mid-December.  That is not normally what happens.  Usually the ride shuts down, receives the overlay and then opens in mid-to-late November.  It then stays open for the rest of the season.  

(_Also keep in mind that the 3 Disney hotels may or may not be decorated the week before Thanksgiving, and even if they are decorated early the carolers and Santa won't appear at the hotels until Thanksgiving._)

So I don't know if the SBL ride will go back to the usual schedule this year or if it will be open, then closed, then open again.  I missed it on my DLR trip in December because the ride had not reopened yet.  To this day -- and I have taken a lot of holiday-related photos at Disneyland in my lifetime -- I still have not taken any photos of the teeny decor on the Storybook Land boats.  I tend to take my time trying to compose photos, and being on that boat kind of requires snapping really quickly and turning around to see certain things.  I'm not fast enough to really capture anything.  However, other people have occasionally gotten photos of the tiny decorations, but not often.

Notice in this post from *tksbaskets* in our previous Superthread, she asks if a certain photos counts as Fantasyland -- http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=49328462&postcount=1188.

That photo she is asking about is from the Storybook Land boat ride!

By the way -- There are also teeny tiny decorations on a couple of the little houses/cottages near the exit of the Pooh ride in Critter Country!


----------



## dsneygirl

Sherry E said:


> *dsneygirl --*
> 
> Welcome!  Thank you for joining us.
> 
> I am guessing that what you saw was my reference to the Storybook Land ride in the Dates/Events to Remember post on page 1?
> 
> Yes, it is true although it is not a massive overlay along the lines of It's a Small World Holiday or Haunted Mansion Holiday!  What happens is that the little cottages and villages along the canal get teeny tiny decorations, like tiny wreaths on the doors or tiny Christmas trees.  That kind of thing.  I think there are also some miniature lights for nighttime.  It is really cute.
> 
> I should mention that I have no clue when the decorations will be up on the SBL ride, or if they will be up by mid-November. The schedule was kind of weird in 2013, to where the SBL boats were running and the cottages were decorated by Thanksgiving weekend -- but then the ride closed and reopened in mid-December.  That is not normally what happens.  Usually the ride shuts down, receives the overlay and then opens in mid-to-late November.  It then stays open for the rest of the season.
> 
> (_Also keep in mind that the 3 Disney hotels may or may not be decorated the week before Thanksgiving, and even if they are decorated early the carolers and Santa won't appear at the hotels until Thanksgiving._)
> 
> So I don't know if the SBL ride will go back to the usual schedule this year or if it will be open, then closed, then open again.  I missed it on my DLR trip in December because the ride had not reopened yet.  To this day -- and I have taken a lot of holiday-related photos at Disneyland in my lifetime -- I still have not taken any photos of the teeny decor on the Storybook Land boats.  I tend to take my time trying to compose photos, and being on that boat kind of requires snapping really quickly and turning around to see certain things.  I'm not fast enough to really capture anything.  However, other people have occasionally gotten photos of the tiny decorations, but not often.
> 
> Notice in this post from *tksbaskets* in our previous Superthread, she asks if a certain photos counts as Fantasyland -- http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=49328462&postcount=1188.
> 
> That photo she is asking about is from the Storybook Land boat ride!
> 
> By the way -- There are also teeny tiny decorations on a couple of the little houses/cottages near the exit of the Pooh ride in Critter Country!




Yes awesome! Reminds me of the train village in Germany at Epcot with little trees and such.  I am such a sucker for that kind of thing.  Although I would love to see the resorts we don't want to push it much later.  The parks are the focus for sure.  Will be following along and saving my pennies.


----------



## Sherry E

dsneygirl said:


> Yes awesome! Reminds me of the train village in Germany at Epcot with little trees and such.  I am such a sucker for that kind of thing.  Although I would love to see the resorts we don't want to push it much later.  The parks are the focus for sure.  Will be following along and saving my pennies.



I have never had the good fortune of being able to visit WDW, and my goal is -- if I only make one trip there in my lifetime -- to experience the holiday season.  I have seen and heard so much about all of the festivities in the parks and at all of the different hotels, and it sounds spectacular.  I'm sure I would need at least a good couple of weeks to take it all in.  The train village sounds amazing and I know I would love it!

You'll definitely get to see the parks' decorations, and you may get lucky and see the hotel decorations/trees too.  It's a tricky thing, those hotels!  In the past, the hotels were decorated later in November.  In 2013 -- and I think this was a direct result of the extra late Thanksgiving -- the hotels' trees and decor started to go up as early as 9 days before Thanksgiving!  This year, since the holiday will be late again, I am thinking there is a good chance of early hotel decorations...but they (the hotels) don't guarantee that they will have all decorations in place until Thanksgiving.  I suspect you will see some of it, though.

The Grand Californian Hotel has new rustic reindeer figures out in front of the entrance, and (real) gingerbread houses in both Storytellers and in White Water Snacks.  The Disneyland Hotel has a (fake) gingerbread Castle in the lobby of the Fantasy Tower, a wacky tree at Goofy's Kitchen and various other interesting trees around the whole property.  The Paradise Pier Hotel has a gorgeous blue-green ocean-themed tree.

When we get to the beginning of August (or slightly earlier), we will begin our 3-month long Theme Week Countdown, which will involve a parade of photos of all aspects of the Disneyland Resort holiday season, so you will get a good sense of what to look forward to.  If you want me to post the links to the Theme Weeks in the previous (2013) Countdown so you can see what ground we covered last year, let me know and I'd be more than happy to do that.  I have the links saved in a file so I can access them easily!


----------



## KCmike

If were talking about Christmas movies...I finally saw Holiday Inn for the first time!  I really enjoyed it.  I liked it better than White Christmas.  One of my top favorites though is Meet Me in St Louis.  I have been getting into older films lately.  One of my all time non Christmas old time movies is Some Like it Hot.


----------



## Sherry E

KCmike said:


> If were talking about Christmas movies...I finally saw Holiday Inn for the first time!  I really enjoyed it.  I liked it better than White Christmas.  One of my top favorites though is Meet Me in St Louis.  I have been getting into older films lately.  One of my all time non Christmas old time movies is Some Like it Hot.



_Holiday Inn_ is a classic!  _White Christmas_ is great, but I have heard others say that they prefer _Holiday Inn_ too.  I love _Meet Me in St. Louis_.  

Where do you stand on _It's a Wonderful Life_?  Fan?  Not a fan?  It has aired so much over the years that I think some people are sick of it, and I don't watch it as much as I used to, but when I take the time to sit down and watch it every couple of years or so, I get caught up in the whole story all over again.

Turner Classic Movies is good for showing all of those older holiday movies during the season, but _It's a Wonderful Life_ always ends up on NBC!


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

We have a business trip to NM in June and I realized that we could add a multi day layover in LA for nothing extra, so we have booked a trip for the end of June! So happy we have the APs. A mid-year trip will make our holiday trip seem not that far away.  I haven't booked hotel yet, but I think we'll do PPH.


----------



## KCmike

Sherry E said:


> _Holiday Inn_ is a classic!  _White Christmas_ is great, but I have heard others say that they prefer _Holiday Inn_ too.  I love _Meet Me in St. Louis_.
> 
> Where do you stand on _It's a Wonderful Life_?  Fan?  Not a fan?  It has aired so much over the years that I think some people are sick of it, and I don't watch it as much as I used to, but when I take the time to sit down and watch it every couple of years or so, I get caught up in the whole story all over again.
> 
> Turner Classic Movies is good for showing all of those older holiday movies during the season, but _It's a Wonderful Life_ always ends up on NBC!



I'm a big fan of it.  I made my kids watch it this past Christmas for the first time and they really fell in love with it as well.  Not only is it touching but its pretty funny as well.


----------



## Sherry E

DisneyJamieCA said:


> We have a business trip to NM in June and I realized that we could add a multi day layover in LA for nothing extra, so we have booked a trip for the end of June! So happy we have the APs. A mid-year trip will make our holiday trip seem not that far away.  I haven't booked hotel yet, but I think we'll do PPH.



*Jamie --*

Yes, indeed, another trip and hotel stay will help to break up the long gap between now and November for sure.  That's right at the middle point between January and November, isn't it?  That's the perfect time to work in a trip.


----------



## lucysmom

There is an old John Wayne movie called Donovan's Reef that has a Polynesian Christmas in it. I got it in my stocking this year. We are watching it tonight. Even though the tree is outside waiting to be mulched, we are still feeling the spirit. See if you can rent the movie. It is classic John Wayne!


----------



## Sherry E

KCmike said:


> I'm a big fan of it.  I made my kids watch it this past Christmas for the first time and they really fell in love with it as well.  Not only is it touching but its pretty funny as well.



That's what happened in my case too.  I think I resisted watching _It's a Wonderful Life_ in my teen years and early adult years because it used to air a lot every holiday season.  I remember crazy marathons of it when it would run all day long, or every day for a week or several times in a night (kind of like what happens with _A Christmas Story_ these days) or some such thing.  I couldn't understand why one movie was shown so often.  That, and I wasn't keen on black & white movies at that point in time.

Finally, I caved in to the relentless hours of _It's a Wonderful Life_ programming and watched it one year because there was nothing else good on TV...and I fell in love with it too!  I was, of course, in tears at the end of the movie.

And now, each year, I have kind of lost track of when _It's a Wonderful Life_ is on.  It still airs on NBC, but it sometimes airs closer to Thanksgiving and sometimes closer to Christmas.  No longer are there endless marathons of it.  It just airs one time, or maybe twice a season, and that's it.  It is definitely a classic, though, and should really be seen by everyone at least once.  It's touching and funny, as you said, and also has a good message about friendship and people coming together to help each other.

I could be imagining it, but it seems to me I heard a horrible story recently about how there are plans to make -- GASP!  - a sequel to _It's a Wonderful Life_!!!  Seriously, I hope I am imagining that because a sequel at this point would be ridiculous.  Who would even be in it?  And who would these characters be?  The great grandchildren of George Bailey?  That is a situation where they need to leave well enough alone.


----------



## lucysmom

Sherry and KCMike, do you remember the remake with Marlo Thomas taking the role of George? It just didn't work at all. Sometimes, great should be left alone. I can't imagine a sequel.


----------



## Pesky

I'm in!  Loved the previous threads -- the pictures were so beautiful and the information invaluable!  There is a possibility for 2014 again but personally, kinda hoping for 2015.  DS could use a bit more stamina.  Hopefully we'll know in the next month.


----------



## KCmike

lucysmom said:


> There is an old John Wayne movie called Donovan's Reef that has a Polynesian Christmas in it. I got it in my stocking this year. We are watching it tonight. Even though the tree is outside waiting to be mulched, we are still feeling the spirit. See if you can rent the movie. It is classic John Wayne!



I will look it up.  Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## NewbieMouse

We were at Disney December 17-19 for our 4th holiday trip in a row (Sherry E has me hooked on December trips now). We had a lot of fun. It was busier than last year as we had to go later in December this time, and the FP enforcement meant we cut our days short rather than go back for nighttime rides, but it was still manageable. I don't think it would feel like Christmas if we didn't do Disney, so I am already starting to plan for Xmas 2014 - year 5!

I have a question: because of when the annual conference DH has that we attach our trip to, it's looking like our 3-day DLR trip will need to be either Sunday, Dec. 21 - Tuesday, Dec. 23 *OR* Monday, Dec. 22 - Wednesday, Dec. 24th. Any opinions on which would be better, crowd-wise? Christmas Eve scares me, but so does the Sunday before Christmas. Any thoughts, wise DISers?


----------



## lucysmom

We were there on the Sunday before Christmas this year. We had a blast, but we were in line thirty minutes before extra magic hour began. We chatted with other guests and soaked up the magic. Once we were in we hit the big ticket rides before having brunch around 10:30.  By noon the park was getting crowded so we headed back to the hotel for our mid afternoon break. Then we went back for dinner and shows in the evening. 

That was our basic plan for the whole trip and we never waited more than ten or fifteen minutes for any ride. Actually, I waited longer for a corn dog from the Main Street corn dog truck than I did for any ride. If you stay on property and get to rope drop early, you will be fine.  Have a plan to ride rides in the mornings and just enjoy Disney the rest of the time.


----------



## Malcon10t

We just got home from a great 2 weeks at the resort.  Other than going to Buca Di Beppo on the 23rd, the car was parked til the 3rd.  So much was happening.  Loved seeing all my favs.  

Couple things to note for future.  Concierge lounge... At least DLH has Santa in the lounge at about 815-845 or so the week of Christmas.  They also had cookie decorating in the evening, same as what they had in JJJ.  AND they offered kids could go to Pinochios and make an ornament.  

Santa was appearing in his green PJs (as my daughter informed me) at the JJJ.  I didn't see him in DCA or the hotels.

The Gingerbread house set up at the DLH entrance was GREAT, as were the carolers.  (Ask them to sing the Grinch, was GREAT!!)


----------



## siskaren

Sherry E said:


> That's what happened in my case too.  I think I resisted watching _It's a Wonderful Life_ in my teen years and early adult years because it used to air a lot every holiday season.  I remember crazy marathons of it when it would run all day long, or every day for a week or several times in a night (kind of like what happens with _A Christmas Story_ these days) or some such thing.  I couldn't understand why one movie was shown so often.



Basically what happened was that no one owned the rights to it, so it was cheap for stations to air.  But now NBC owns the rights, so only they can show it and it only airs once or twice a year.



lucysmom said:


> Sherry and KCMike, do you remember the remake with Marlo Thomas taking the role of George? It just didn't work at all. Sometimes, great should be left alone. I can't imagine a sequel.



Well, actually she played Mary, but it was Mary Bailey Hatch, so that she could be the one running Bailey Building & Loan.  I think I actually saw this one before I saw the original.


----------



## dolphingirl47

Sherry E said:


> *Corinna -*
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> I don't know for sure yet, but I am assuming I will start the Countdown on the first Monday in August, with the final theme/theme week on the first Monday in November.  I have to sort out all the themes to see if I want to break some of them up or combine some of them that were originally separate, or if I want to add any new categories in.  So there is a slight chance that I could start the Countdown a few days or even one week earlier than the first Monday in August, but probably not.  I always try to end it in November so that it leads right into the start of the new season.
> 
> Yes, your DLR holiday trip has been in the works for quite a while, hasn't it?  Finally it's going to happen.  And, most likely, this year will zip by so it will really be here in no time!



Yes, the trip realistically has been in the works since the Halloween season/ vow renewal trip in 2011. I was lucky enough to visit Disneyland in 2012 and 2013, but at a different time of the year.

The plan is to fly to Los Angeles on November 11th and spend November 12 and 13th at Disneyland before flying to Honolulu on November 14th (my 40th birthday). We are hoping to get a hotel for one night near the beach so that I can spend most of my birthday chilling with a few nice cocktails. On November 15th, we are then hoping to get on the Pride of America for a cruise around the islands and will then stay at Aulani from November 22nd to 29th. Then it is back to Disneyland until December 4th and then back home. I really hope that all the plans work out as I can't make reservations until 7 months out.

Corinna


----------



## ACDSNY

Joining in on the holiday fun this year.  Thanks Sherry for gathering all the info into one place.


----------



## KCmike

Disneyland from the Monorail by KC MikeD, on Flickr


----------



## mvf-m11c

Here are some pics during the Holiday season


----------



## Pinup Mommy

Yay!!!! A new Christmas Thread    I can't thank you enough Sherry E for creating these Holiday threads that allowed us to greatly improve our visits. It is sad to see 2013 come to an end, but I am excited to plan for 2014.   I created an InstaFlip for my IASW 2013 pics , I hope it plays well on this forum.   






[/URL][/IMG]


Ysell


----------



## ddwlms

I'm here, quietly lurking, enjoying everyone else's hard work at legitimate posts,    for which I am greatly appreciative. 
And also, thanks for the recent pics.  I was starting to think that there were too many consecutive posts without pictures, (for my tastes) but then KCMike got the pictures rolling.  Sherry, do you plan on posting more pics of your last trip?  I know you said they didn't turn out quite as good this trip.


----------



## kmedina

We're back. I am happy to report we saw everything we wanted to that we missed on our first trip. The castle lighting was really nice, although we both found it odd that it just kind of ended suddenly. Everyone liked the mini show presented on the side of IASW (thanks for the tip, Bret). Ice skating on Olaf's rink was fun. 

They did not have skates smaller than size 10, so Connor who wears size 7 could not go. That meant my husband could not go either. Xander did go but gave up quickly. I had been skating a while when a cast member approached me and asked where my helmet was. Good question. I looked around and noticed EVERYONE had one on.  Why didn't they give me one?  They did give one to my son, but I just assumed kids had to wear them and never realized I had to. Although I did not need mine (as I never fell), there was a fully grown lady who needed hers. I guess it is good everyone wears them. Most people could not ice skate very well. This lady was skating in the middle with a little girl who could not skate very well. When the little girl fell, she brought the adult down with her. The adult hit her head very hard. Luckily, she had the helmet on. At first, I thought she was crying, but I realized she was laughing. I was relieved. 

Viva Navidad and the parade associated were a lot of fun.  I wish we had more time to spend back there. Our trip was short, so we did not even have time to sample any food. The music was lively and played non stop. Character lines were a little unorganized. The cast member informed us the long line was for the three Caballeros.  After standing in it a while, we were informed they were not coming out until later. We did make it back to see them though. I saw statues of the Three Kings but was hoping to see more. If it was back there, we just ran out of time to explore. 

Service at Ariel's Grotto was very slow. My husband was irritated that we arrived only four minutes prior to our reservation (so not overly early) but kept seeing many people who arrived after us being seated. If we had been seated earlier though, I would have missed my conservation with Terry Crews' wife, who also arrived quite a bit after us but were seated first. No one complained about that though. Everyone was excited to see him. The lobby was buzzing. His whole family was very nice. The food was good, and our server was very nice. 

My youngest forced me to wait in a 60 minute line to ride TSMM and a 40 minute line to ride the Jingle Cruise. On the bright side, I did finally get to see the decorations on the second floor (since we skipped the line by utilizing the Holiday Tour last time). The decorations were understated though and not worth the added wait in my opinion.  

The parks were busier than I expected but were mostly manageable. We opted to skip seeing Mickey this time, because the line was longer than I have ever seen it (way past the garden). The last time it was in the garden, we waited well over the 30 minute posted time, so I am guessing they always advertise it as 30 minutes when the line gets long. It was a great time to go, and the weather was fantastic. 

I was disappointed that Finding Nemo was down when we checked on 01/04/14 and 01/05/14. We were hoping to ride it before the scheduled rehab on 01/06/14, but they obviously started the rehab early. We also stupidly forgot to bring our Disney Chase card. My husband never carries his, because he prefers to use a different card (and likes a thin wallet). I leave my wallet at home on vacation and just have him carry my DL and one CC on case we separate. I cannot believe I did not think to grab the Disney one. We learned the hard way that the special picture line will not let you get a picture unless you have the actual card on you (even if you offer to pull up the account information online). We messed up.


----------



## Sherry E

ddwlms said:


> I'm here, quietly lurking, enjoying everyone else's hard work at legitimate posts,    for which I am greatly appreciative.
> And also, thanks for the recent pics.  I was starting to think that there were too many consecutive posts without pictures, (for my tastes) but then KCMike got the pictures rolling.  Sherry, do you plan on posting more pics of your last trip?  I know you said they didn't turn out quite as good this trip.



*DebraDi --*

I just posted 25 photos a couple of pages back, on page 3.  Here is the post - http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=50388791&postcount=39.   I got the pictures rolling!  KCmike posted his photo yesterday.  You've got to look through the thread, my friend!  And I posted 25 pictures on Christmas Day (in the previous Superthread), including my GCH-fireplace shot, which I think came out quite nicely (I think you may have seen that one), and my "wintry forest" photos.  

This is often what happens -- I type out detailed replies to people, or I take the time to round up a lot of photos that people might be interested in, and they end up missing them...or just not caring one way or the other!

Also, I'm not going to post too many more photos in the super near future because it will leave no surprise for the Theme Week Countdown when it gets going in the summer.  So I will probably just post photos every once in a blue moon.

I didn't feel that the photos were that good as far as what I set out for myself to do or whatever "vision" I had of what I was doing.  There have been trips when I've been more pleased with the end results than this last one.  But I'm also extra-critical of my own work -- whether it's writing or photos or whatever -- so what I say is "not that great" may just be my hypercritical observations of my photos.  They may not be that bad to other people.  Who knows?


----------



## ddwlms

Sherry E said:


> *DebraDi --*
> 
> You've got to look through the thread, my friend!  And I posted 25 pictures on Christmas Day (in the previous Superthread), including my GCH-fireplace shot, which I think came out quite nicely (I think you may have seen that one), and my "wintry forest" photos.
> 
> This is often what happens -- I type out detailed replies to people, or I take the time to round up a lot of photos that people might be interested in, and they end up missing them...or just not caring one way or the other!



I do care, I do care!  -I'm just a dork, ha ha.  Actually, I felt sure that I had viewed everything thru Friday, so I started with 1/4, but apparently I was wrong.  Glad to be corrected, otherwise I would have missed out!

I just took a quick peak, and without looking closer, my fav is Mickey's Viva Navidad.  How Cute!!

Going back now to get a better view.  Thanx!


----------



## KCmike

ddwlms said:


> I'm here, quietly lurking, enjoying everyone else's hard work at legitimate posts,    for which I am greatly appreciative.
> And also, thanks for the recent pics.  I was starting to think that there were too many consecutive posts without pictures, (for my tastes) but then KCMike got the pictures rolling.  Sherry, do you plan on posting more pics of your last trip?  I know you said they didn't turn out quite as good this trip.



I posted a video too!    Check it out if you get a chance.

http://youtu.be/sZFw_Z9BrH4


----------



## mvf-m11c

kmedina said:


> We're back. I am happy to report we saw everything we wanted to that we missed on our first trip. The castle lighting was really nice, although we both found it odd that it just kind of ended suddenly. Everyone liked the mini show presented on the side of IASW (thanks for the tip, Bret). Ice skating on Olaf's rink was fun.
> 
> They did not have skates smaller than size 10, so Connor who wears size 7 could not go. That meant my husband could not go either. Xander did go but gave up quickly. I had been skating a while when a cast member approached me and asked where my helmet was. Good question. I looked around and noticed EVERYONE had one on.  Why didn't they give me one?  They did give one to my son, but I just assumed kids had to wear them and never realized I had to. Although I did not need mine (as I never fell), there was a fully grown lady who needed hers. I guess it is good everyone wears them. Most people could not ice skate very well. This lady was skating in the middle with a little girl who could not skate very well. When the little girl fell, she brought the adult down with her. The adult hit her head very hard. Luckily, she had the helmet on. At first, I thought she was crying, but I realized she was laughing. I was relieved.
> 
> Viva Navidad and the parade associated were a lot of fun.  I wish we had more time to spend back there. Our trip was short, so we did not even have time to sample any food. The music was lively and played non stop. Character lines were a little unorganized. The cast member informed us the long line was for the three Caballeros.  After standing in it a while, we were informed they were not coming out until later. We did make it back to see them though. I saw statues of the Three Kings but was hoping to see more. If it was back there, we just ran out of time to explore.
> 
> Service at Ariel's Grotto was very slow. My husband was irritated that we arrived only four minutes prior to our reservation (so not overly early) but kept seeing many people who arrived after us being seated. If we had been seated earlier though, I would have missed my conservation with Terry Crews' wife, who also arrived quite a bit after us but were seated first. No one complained about that though. Everyone was excited to see him. The lobby was buzzing. His whole family was very nice. The food was good, and our server was very nice.
> 
> My youngest forced me to wait in a 60 minute line to ride TSMM and a 40 minute line to ride the Jingle Cruise. On the bright side, I did finally get to see the decorations on the second floor (since we skipped the line by utilizing the Holiday Tour last time). The decorations were understated though and not worth the added wait in my opinion.
> 
> The parks were busier than I expected but were mostly manageable. We opted to skip seeing Mickey this time, because the line was longer than I have ever seen it (way past the garden). The last time it was in the garden, we waited well over the 30 minute posted time, so I am guessing they always advertise it as 30 minutes when the line gets long. It was a great time to go, and the weather was fantastic.
> 
> I was disappointed that Finding Nemo was down when we checked on 01/04/14 and 01/05/14. We were hoping to ride it before the scheduled rehab on 01/06/14, but they obviously started the rehab early. We also stupidly forgot to bring our Disney Chase card. My husband never carries his, because he prefers to use a different card (and likes a thin wallet). I leave my wallet at home on vacation and just have him carry my DL and one CC on case we separate. I cannot believe I did not think to grab the Disney one. We learned the hard way that the special picture line will not let you get a picture unless you have the actual card on you (even if you offer to pull up the account information online). We messed up.



Nice to hear that you had a great time this weekend Kim and great update. Glad that you were able to see IASW clock show where it is very nice to watch every 15 minutes at night.

That is nice to hear that you and Xander were able to ice skate at Olaf's Frozen Ice Rink at DTD. It does make sense for the guests to wear a helmet just in case if they fell and it would hurt. 

At least the park was manageable then so busy where it was hard to maneuver. When I went a while ago during Christmas break, it wasn't that bad as I have thought. 

I'm sorry to hear that you were not able to ride the FNSV during your visit. I was kind of surprised to hear that the ride was closed late afternoon on Saturday instead of today which was on the scheduled rehab.


----------



## funatdisney

Hi everyone! I found this on the bottom of page two. Not sure if *Sherry E* would like to keep this on page one, but gonna bump the thread anyway.

Get pics, KCmike, mvf-m11c and Pinup Mommy. I still have to download mine onto the dreaded Photobucket.

Instead, I have been pretty busy making my ADRs and itineraries for our WDW trip this July (hit the 180 day mark this week), but I have been following along on the DISboards app.


----------



## KCmike

funatdisney said:


> Hi everyone! I found this on the bottom of page two. Not sure if *Sherry E* would like to keep this on page page, but gonna bump the thread anyway.
> 
> Get pics, KCmike, mvf-m11c and Pinup Mommy. I still have to download mine onto the dreaded Photobucket.
> 
> Instead, I have been pretty busy making my ADRs and itineraries for our WDW trip this July (hit the 180 day mark this week), but I have been following along on the DISboards app.



Thanks Liza!!  If I were you I would switch to Flickr.  Its so much easier.


----------



## funatdisney

*KCmike*, I am going to check into Flickr as soon as I have moment lol.


----------



## lucysmom

Well, I am a bit disappointed in this.  Last year it was a super deal. I guess it was still a good deal this year, but not as good. 

First of all, there were not as many photo pass people in the parks when we were there from December 18-23.  As a matter of fact some key spots last year, like in front of IASW, were absent this year and we made several sweeps of the area looking for the photographer.  

Also, even though I had 180 photos taken many, many of them were repeats. There were eight of the same pose for instance.

The gallery disk of holiday park shots was extremely limited. The photo pass people won't take photos of just the tree, for instance. You have to be in the shot as well. So the gallery disk shots are very important to round out your trip memories. they didn't have a single holiday Carsland or IASW light shot on the whole disk.

In addition, the lines for the photographers were long because there were so few of them available. Last year, they had multiple photographers in front of the castle at night.  Not this year.

Finally, one of my most anticipated shots of the snowman car in Carsland was ruined.  It had a big orange splotch in the bottom corner, from the sun, I guess.  I was worried that the photographer was in the wrong spot and questioned if the shot was good. She said it was. Well.....

We were at the parks over the same days as last year. The service should have been comparable. This must have been one of Disney's cost cutting measures.


----------



## NewbieMouse

lucysmom said:


> We were there on the Sunday before Christmas this year. We had a blast, but we were in line thirty minutes before extra magic hour began. We chatted with other guests and soaked up the magic. Once we were in we hit the big ticket rides before having brunch around 10:30.  By noon the park was getting crowded so we headed back to the hotel for our mid afternoon break. Then we went back for dinner and shows in the evening.
> 
> That was our basic plan for the whole trip and we never waited more than ten or fifteen minutes for any ride. Actually, I waited longer for a corn dog from the Main Street corn dog truck than I did for any ride. If you stay on property and get to rope drop early, you will be fine.  Have a plan to ride rides in the mornings and just enjoy Disney the rest of the time.



Thank you, lucysmom - that's encouraging for the Sunday as a plan.

Anyone been there on Christmas Day? I'm not sure if it's not busy or a nightmare...


----------



## siskaren

NewbieMouse said:


> Thank you, lucysmom - that's encouraging for the Sunday as a plan.
> 
> Anyone been there on Christmas Day? I'm not sure if it's not busy or a nightmare...



If it's like the MK at WDW, it's a nightmare.


----------



## funatdisney

Taking KCMike's advice and using Flickr. Here is my first photo:







My second photo:






And third photo:






So far so good! And I am getting the hang of it, too.


----------



## KCmike

Congrats on the switchover Liza.  Did you find it any easier?  BTW your pictures look great.


----------



## funatdisney

KCmike said:


> Congrats on the switchover Liza.  Did you find it any easier?  BTW your pictures look great.



Thanks *KCmike*! 

I did! The only thing I had trouble with was figuring out how to post different size pictures. I'm good at poking around a site and soon learned to pick the size by using the pull down bar before copying the URL. I am very pleased at how fast and easy it will be to quickly post a picture.

A few questions: Can you do more editing features like changing a picture into a black and white one (or sepia)? Or do you have to make the creative editing on a PC before you upload the picture? i haven't gotten that far yet.


----------



## NewbieMouse

siskaren said:


> If it's like the MK at WDW, it's a nightmare.



Great news! Maybe we'll stick with Sunday, or Christmas Even then. 

I really appreciate everyone's pictures. I take so few pictures because I am terrible at it, and it is so nice to see the little details.


----------



## Sherry E

Very nice pictures, *Liza*!  The nighttime IASWH picture is very crisp! 

Your WDW July trip should be wonderful (though...why I am I envisioning crazy humidity at WDW in July?)!

I'm glad that Flickr seems to be working for you.  I know that's what *Bret* uses as well, so if he can load and store as many photos on Flickr as he does (thousands, I'm sure), it has to have some benefits.

I don't know if Flickr has its own editor like Photobucket does?  There are so many ways to edit or post-process photos now that you can find a wide variety of options without even spending a dime.  You could buy software, or you could use some of the free sites like Pixlr or FotoFlexer to edit and apply different effects.

I will have to -- at some point, when there is time, which there never seems to be -- try to upload a few test shots to Flickr just to see how it all works.  I usually apply the black and white or sepia effects at the time I take the photos if I am going to use those effects at all, but if I want to slap an extra border on a photo then I may wait to apply the B&W or sepia with Photobucket's editor at a later time.   

If I didn't already have (literally) thousands upon thousands of photos stored on Photobucket (in 2 different accounts, one of which is a paid account) I could make a transition to Flickr or another photo hosting site much more easily.  But at this stage of the game it would be way too much work for me to move everything or re-upload everything to another site.  I couldn't do it using my current PC, that's for sure.  I just had a heck of a time dealing with the stupid calendar that I was making, as I uploaded more than 400 photos to Shutterfly to have a good assortment to choose from for my layout.  That was bad enough.



​

*I was going to reply to at least a couple of the other posts that have come in during the past several days because I had specific comments to make, but I just have not had the time.  It's been a hectic week and I've been preoccupied.  Hopefully I will be able to do that soon (before 2015 ).  

I also have to eventually revise/tweak page 1 and remove any of the links that are now dead due to 2013 being over.  It's good to do that kind of tweaking and revising during 'down time' on the thread, when it's not active or busy.

In a way, I'm sad that the holiday season seemed to zip by so quickly and that all of the merriment (Hallmark's Countdown to Christmas movies, peppermint ice cream, 24-hour Christmas music on radio stations, decorations everywhere, Rankin-Bass TV specials, the Twilight Zone marathon on New Year's Eve & Day, etc.) is over for now.  

On the other hand, I really don't mind the "break" from holiday stuff for a while, just to kind of build up my excitement for it again this year.  As much as I am not a summer person at all, I think that summer's existence for me is merely to be the vessel that leads the way to the "fun months" (September through December), and to make me so miserable from the heat that I cannot wait for the first signs of autumn's merciful relief to appear.

It kind of feels like this whole year will zip by too, and the next holiday season will be here before we know it -- maybe it will even feel sooner than we are ready for!  Thanksgiving may be late in November again, but my holiday season (the one in my mind!) unofficially starts when the first "harvest" decorations, uncarved pumpkins and white chocolate candy corn M&M's begin to pop up in the seasonal aisle at the store!  That will be in August!

As Jamie said not long ago, the fact that the Theme Week Countdown starts in early August (or perhaps slightly sooner than that) will make the time pass by even more quickly between August and November.  So, essentially, once we get to late July-ish/early August-ish it will be a non-stop Yuletide train ride through the rest of the year.  And we will probably get little bits and pieces of info or news trickling in even before August, as we did last year, so there will be things to discuss along the way.

By the way,** Bret/mvf-m11c is currently working on his November 2013 holiday Trip Report (he recently posted some great Club 33 photos) in the Disneyland TR forum.  And PHXscuba also has a holiday TR (with more great Club 33 pictures!) in the works in the Disneyland TR forum.  So if you still want an extra dose of Christmas-at-DLR magic, you should check out their reports!


Oh, I almost forgot to comment on the winter weather here in SoCal!  While other parts of the U.S. are caught in the horrible Polar Vortex (the TV meteorologists have been having a field day throwing that term around for the last week or two), we have been having unseasonably warm temperatures here in SoCal...not to a crazy extreme, but unusual.  Keep in mind, we are not even one full month into winter yet.  We're not even close to the start of spring, and yet the temperatures have been averaging in the 83 degrees-to-85 degrees range, which is warm (even for SoCal) in the middle of January.  In fact, those are the temps we'd see in July, not January!

Remember that just over one month ago the temperatures were in the 50's or 60's in the daytime out here, and in the low 30's (or even 29 degrees!) at night?  Remember I was saying (in the previous Superthread) that a suspicious lady on the news was asking "Why IS it so cold?  What's really going on," as if there were some conspiracy to make us cold? 

We went from a cold snap (cold for this area, not Polar Vortex cold) to a heat wave.  (Where is the Conspiracy Lady now?  Why isn't she asking why it is so warm, and what's really going on?)  Rain has been non-existent for a while.  Sometimes we get hit with a lot of rain in February but that is hard to imagine at this point, as I hear people turning on their air conditioners to keep cool!  So at one point last month, we Los Angeles folks had colder weather than New York and other East Coast states for a short time.

One month later, look at the difference.  Eighty-three degrees out here and a Polar Vortex everywhere else.  Strange.  Very strange.  Dare I ask..."What's really going on?"
*


​


----------



## mvf-m11c

That is nice to hear that you are using flickr Liza and the pictures looked very nice.



funatdisney said:


> A few questions: Can you do more editing features like changing a picture into a black and white one (or sepia)? Or do you have to make the creative editing on a PC before you upload the picture? i haven't gotten that far yet.



There is an editing on flickr called Aviary where you can do editing on your original pictures. Since I use Adobe Photoshop Lightroom, I never use the feature since I want my pictures to be original without editing. Some of them I did editing like B&W, antique, etc. I tried Aviary and it works well. 

*Sherry* - As you know that I use flickr to upload all my pictures that I have taken during my Disney trips and other events. I don't use the Aviary on flickr since I use Lightroom but the Aviary is a great editing program if you have flickr account and upload pictures. 

Here are some pictures from "Believe...In Holiday Magic" fireworks


----------



## Sherry E

I _think_ that the current editor that Photobucket uses is a version of Aviary (maybe not the same version that Flickr uses?).  It is not as good as the previous editors they used, which were FotoFlexer and Pixlr.  In fact, most of Photobucket's customers complained when the contract with Pixlr ended and they picked up Aviary (or whatever the current editor is).

Like you, *Bret*, I rarely -- if ever -- edit photos after taking them.  That includes cropping.  

If I am going to apply a sepia, B&W or vivid effect, I usually use that setting in the camera and do it that way, as I'm taking the photo (which is what *deejdigsdis* did with the one-touch color effect, or whatever it is called).  If I am going to take photos of flowers or sunrises/sunsets, I will often (but not always) switch to the foliage and sunset modes in the camera, respectively.

Occasionally, if I know I am going to create some sort of project like a calendar, a Christmas card or a similar thing, I may slap a fun border on some photos or apply a sepia, B&W or other effect to photos after-the-fact.  Or, maybe if I want something that's just a tad more than B&W, I will use an editor to enhance the B&W or give it an extra bit of retro zip.

Most of the time, though, the photos I've posted in any of my threads (and in my former TR thread) are untouched, in their original formats, as they were taken with the camera.  I think 'a good eye' speaks for itself, and the person behind the camera either has a good eye or doesn't have a good eye.  Also, there are some days when anyone who takes a lot of photos is just 'off' and nothing is really coming out all that spectacularly, I think.  So, to that end, some of my photos will be winners and some will be clunkers but I try to come up with a few fresh, original ideas here and there!  

Originality, creativity and a good sense of composition are important, no matter what kind of camera one has!  This is why I always want to make sure that people feel free to share their photos during the Theme Week Countdowns, no matter what kind of camera they use.  Any camera -- Point & Shoot, 35 mm, disposable, camera phone, DSLR,  etc. -- can capture a memory and take a priceless photo!  Heck, these days I see more people taking photos with phones than I see with actual cameras.

_Patience_ is also crucial -- sometimes we can't just aim the camera, snap and be done, as I'm sure *Bret*, *KCmike*, *Janet*, etc., will attest to.  Sometimes we might not even get that perfect shot in 3 tries, or in 5 tries, or in 8 tries!  Sometimes we have to stand there, crouch down, climb under things, wait for 10 million people to get out of the way, wait for the light to shift just a bit, etc., etc., just to get one really nice photo.  

One of the photos I posted on page 3 -- a close-up of a pointy ornament on the Goofy's Kitchen tree -- required me to get between the ornament and the wall.  I had to step behind the ornament, lean against the wall and bend my knees just a tad to get to the level I wanted for the shot, and to get the colorful, wacky carpet in the background -- and I wanted to show the carpet in the background because the colors were complementary to the ornament on the tree!


*Bret* -- fantastic, breathtaking fireworks photos, as always! 

I think we need to have a photographer emoticon on this forum, don't you?  We need a little smiley dude with a tiny camera.  There is a smiley for this -  -- which is nice, but not exactly the same.  Don't smilies take pictures too?

​


----------



## funatdisney

Sherry E said:


> Very nice pictures, *Liza*!  The nighttime IASWH picture is very crisp!
> 
> Your WDW July trip should be wonderful (though...why I am I envisioning crazy humidity at WDW in July?)!



Thanks, *Sherry E*. That IASWH picture isn't my favorite. I don't like the people in the shot. This was taken on one of my day trips and before my December weekend trip with Hubby. During my weekend trip, I had planned to go back with a tripod and take some really nice shots late at night when (hopefully) the crowds were less, but I had a tummy ache (too much good eating) on my last night. I felt it was better to just stay in. Hopefully I will get to do that this year, since I am planning a longer stay.

Yes I know it will be humid in WDW, and I am not looking forward to that aspect of the trip. But July is the only month the four us can get together with one DD starting college and the other DD's volleyball schedule. Maybe the last trip the four of us can take together in a long time.



mvf-m11c said:


> That is nice to hear that you are using flickr Liza and the pictures looked very nice.
> 
> 
> There is an editing on flickr called Aviary where you can do editing on your original pictures. Since I use Adobe Photoshop Lightroom, I never use the feature since I want my pictures to be original without editing. Some of them I did editing like B&W, antique, etc. I tried Aviary and it works well.



Thank you, *Bret* for the compliment and the information. I sometimes like to "play" with my pictures so I do edit them sometimes.


I love your pictures! This one is my favorite:


mvf-m11c said:


> Here are some pictures from "Believe...In Holiday Magic" fireworks



I like how you captured the red and green fireworks which captures the Holiday theme so well.


----------



## KCmike

funatdisney said:


> Thanks *KCmike*!
> 
> I did! The only thing I had trouble with was figuring out how to post different size pictures. I'm good at poking around a site and soon learned to pick the size by using the pull down bar before copying the URL. I am very pleased at how fast and easy it will be to quickly post a picture.
> 
> A few questions: Can you do more editing features like changing a picture into a black and white one (or sepia)? Or do you have to make the creative editing on a PC before you upload the picture? i haven't gotten that far yet.



Looks like you have gotten your answers.  Great shots once again!




Wonderful fireworks shot Bret!!


----------



## mvf-m11c

Thank you Sherry, Liza and Mike. The firework trail pictures were okay. Not the best one's that I have done so far but they are okay. It was a long wait during that trip. I would never wait 3 hours for "Believe...In Holiday Magic" fireworks that trip but it was for my other party members to see the fireworks in front of SB Winter Castle. I have waited for long periods to see the fireworks like 2 hours. But it is always a gamble every time I see the fireworks at DL for which they can be canceled anytime due to weather or technical issues. Luckily, I have never waited in front of SB Castle and spent all that time waiting for the fireworks to hear that they are canceled due to the weather or technical issues. I wasn't lucky during the November and December trip when watching the fireworks at IASW Plaza. I understand that it can be frustrating to wait all that time and find out when it is time for the fireworks and to hear the announcement that they are canceled.

*Sherry* - I can understand when you take pictures by using the settings on the camera when you are taking pictures in person without using editors when you are a computer. As you know that I have used the settings on my DSLR when I am at the parks. But since I have been using programs to enhanced the pictures, I don't have to go and use the settings. But every once in awhile, it will be fun to use the B&W, one touch color, etc. without editing the pictures. 

Originally when I post my pictures on flickr, they are originals when I took pictures with them. The pictures can be huge which are around 4-8MB a picture as the original they take awhile to upload to flickr (unless you have a fast internet). Now I am using a software to enhanced the pictures and save the space size so it would be easier to upload to flickr. 

You are right about that it does takes patience to get that right picture. I have stayed in one spot, crouched, waited, etc. to get that right picture. It can take a lot of time but it will be worth it when you get that picture that you want. 

The firework trail pictures were okay. Not the best one's that I have done so far but they are okay. 

Like you said that Smiles do take pictures. 




funatdisney said:


> Thank you, *Bret* for the compliment and the information. I sometimes like to "play" with my pictures so I do edit them sometimes.
> 
> 
> I love your pictures! This one is my favorite:
> 
> 
> I like how you captured the red and green fireworks which captures the Holiday theme so well.



Your welcome Liza. I will look to see what pictures you will have on flickr.

The finale at the end of the fireworks is the best when there are a lot of fireworks in the sky.


----------



## lucysmom

Oh goodness! We mustn't let our holiday spirit die.  I will bump this back to the first page.


----------



## Cheshirecatty

*SOOOOOOO Excited* for the new Christmas Thread---THANK YOU *Sherry!!!!!!!!!*

I just got a look at your pics on page three---Gorgeous!

We spent the week of Christmas at the Resort, and felt it was quite a bit busier than last year, but not enough to keep us from planning our trip for the same week this year!

Looking forward to any and all updates and tidbits of info. which we always pick up on this thread!


----------



## Sherry E

Thank you, *lucysmom*! 

I appreciate that others love the thread and want to keep it from sinking into oblivion!  It's okay if it drops for a while, because it will ramp back up again soon enough.


​

*Cheshirecatty -*

I'm glad you finally made your way over here to join us!  Christmas week sounds like a great time to be at DLR!

The crowds were interesting last year.  It seemed like there were many cases in which people reported crowds being substantial during weeks that had previously been not so crowded, and the usually crowded weeks were less crowded.  I think there was a big shift in the crowd patterns.  But your week -- the week of Christmas -- is a week I would have ordinarily expected to be crowded.  So I am surprised that it was even _more_ crowded than usual, as you said!

My December week was busier than it had been in the past but it was not _that_ bad, in my opinion.  There were lots of what I call "pockets" of time when Main Street was not packed or other specific spots were not packed (POTC only had a 10-minute line when I got in it), and when I could find a table right away at a restaurant (even Plaza Inn!).  Earl of Sandwich didn't have a line when I went in.  

So, in my experience, the second-week-of-December crowds did not affect me all that greatly, though I noticed there were more people milling about than I was used to seeing.  However, other folks reported that it was packed every day during that same week I was there, so they experienced something else that I didn't really experience -- either that or we just have totally different ideas of what is packed and what is not packed!

Thank you for the kind words.  I appreciate the compliment on the pictures.  I spoke in the last Superthread about how I wasn't exactly thrilled with the photos I got on my December trip, for a variety of reasons.  They didn't meet whatever expectations or 'visions' I had in mind.  The first set of photos that I posted on Christmas day and the other ones that I posted on page 3 of this thread are some of the shots I like more than others.  But, what sometimes happens is that certain pictures will grow on me over time, and as I comb through them more often I begin to like them more.  So I may find more shots that I like somewhat as I look over them.  Some of them I am simply not posting here yet because I will wait until it's time for the next Theme Week Countdown to post them.

As for the new Superthread -- I know that a lot of casual observers on the DIS may think that, because of the timing of this new thread, it was started because it is a new year.  However, we were at the page limit in the previous thread so there was no choice but to begin a new thread.  If we hadn't hit the page limit, we'd still be in the same thread that we were in last year.  But I'll always be here unless I become incapacitated or something.  You couldn't drag me away from my Superthread if you tried!  I created it.  It's my baby!  Plus, I think I am the biggest champion of not only the holidays at DLR, but the holiday season in general!  I am leading the charge to the peppermint ice cream and Hallmark Channel Countdown to Christmas every year (speaking of which...I can't wait for November 1st)!




I have kind of been trying to let this thread quiet down a wee bit recently, though -- just because we are freshly done with the 2013 holiday season and it's a good time to take a break before we ramp up to full speed again.  Also, I have some revising and tinkering to do on page 1, but I have to do it in increments and I have been busy the last few weeks.  It will get done, though.  



​
*As for tidbits and bits of info rolling in, I am especially interested to eventually find out what the "official" start date of the holiday season will be this year.  Will DLR go with 11/12 again, even though it's a Wednesday?  Or, will they just move it to Friday, November 14th?  Might they start the season the day before Veterans Day, on Monday, November 10th?  

I was told by a CM that DLR tries to avoid starting the holiday season on Veterans Day (11/11 every year) if at all possible, and in looking at the start dates over just the last decade I saw that DLR has not begun the season on Veterans Day in about 8 or 9 years or so, which supports what I was told.  

But...I can totally envision some sort of scenario in which DLR begins the season on 11/10, getting IASWH up and running and maybe Santa in place at the JJJ and in DCA.  And then they could begin the fireworks, parade, Winter Dreams, Viva Navidad and the ice rink in DTD on Friday, 11/14.  I don't know if that is what will happen or if it will be handled that way, but I can see some sort of scenario like that taking place.  I prefer for everything to start on the same day, instead of different things beginning on different days, but DLR may feel that starting the season on 11/14/14 would be 'too late.'

I will also be interested to see if DLR can get the hotels decorated really early again, even if Santa and the carolers do not appear until Thanksgiving.  In 2013 the first reports of trees going up at the hotels (including the PPH tree with all of the clunky surfboards and stuff underneath it) came in 9 days before Thanksgiving!  Let's hope that happens again this year, since Thanksgiving is on 11/27!

One thing of which I think we can be 99.9% certain is that the Candlelight Ceremony/Procession will take place on Sat., 12/6 and Sun., 12/7.  Even if other nights were suddenly added in (wishful thinking on my part) those dates should not change, and if there are only 2 nights of the CP, as usual, those nights will be the nights for it!

One other thing I am really curious about for this year's holiday season is what will be taking place at the Jingle Jangle Jamboree.  Now that Billy Hill is gone, will DLR put some new musical entertainment in that location to keep the holiday mood going?  The crafts, characters and cookie decorating are fun but they need music there too, I think.*


----------



## KCmike

I just finished watching Billy Hill and the Hillbillies final performance on youtube.  I immediately thought how much I'm going to miss them playing here...




The Golden Horseshoe Saloon by KC MikeD, on Flickr


----------



## Gisele

Peppermint Wonderland Ice Cream anyone?
Target has a limited quantity of said taste buds wonderment.


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

Gisele said:


> Peppermint Wonderland Ice Cream anyone? Target has a limited quantity of said taste buds wonderment.



Our Target was out long before Christmas  But I may have to make a trip over there tomorrow just to be sure!


----------



## Gisele

DisneyJamieCA said:
			
		

> Our Target was out long before Christmas  But I may have to make a trip over there tomorrow just to be sure!



May the Wonderland wonderment force be with you.


----------



## lucysmom

I just had my last bowl of the peppermint delicacy tonight. Tomorrow is trash day and I had to finish it to get the carton out.  Now I will have to wait a whole year to have that fun again. May 2014 gently steer us all to the next holiday season!


----------



## funatdisney

Ok I am set for my Holiday 2014 DLR trip! 

I had to book today since the Villas at the Grand Californian book very fast during this week in December and I had the advantage of a 11 month booking. So I got up very early in this morning to book a DVC one bedroom villa.. Going December 21 to the 24th. I may change the dates at a later time, but only by a day (arrive one day early).


----------



## KCmike

Congrats Liza on the planned trip!  Wish I could go back again.  

Here's another pic from the 2013 Christmas trip we took.




Carthay at Night by KC MikeD, on Flickr


----------



## Sherry E

That's great news, *Liza*!


Lovely photo (as always), *Mike*!  Although I have been slowly falling out of holiday mode so I can have time to build back up to an eagerness for the holiday season to start, looking at your photo almost makes me wish I were back on Buena Vista Street right now, listening to retro Christmas songs and tapping my feet to the Bell Ringers' set!


​

If everyone has noticed that the thread has been quiet, it has been due to a semi-deliberate move on my part to keep it quiet for just a little while.  Since it was bumped again, I decided to post but I had planned on staying quiet for a bit longer.

We're already 8 pages in, and until any actual news or interesting rumors about the 2014 holiday season come in that we can ponder, or until any planning-related questions come in that we can help answer, if the thread starts to get too long this early in the year I fear that new people will be afraid to join in when we actually have some details to discuss, or when the Theme Week Countdown begins, etc.!  

And, I need to be able to tweak some things on page 1 and time has not been on my side as of late!


​

But...in the interest of at least putting out the very minor bit of info about the 2014 DLR holiday season that we have to chew on right now, I will break it down for any lurkers or newcomers to this thread, who might be in the very early stages of planning a November or December trip.  

*What we (sort of) know so far:*

*1.  Not officially confirmed or announced by Disney as of yet, but is pretty likely to happen.  The Candlelight Processional/Ceremony is almost certainly going to be held on Saturday, December 6th and Sunday, December 7th.*  It is unlikely that the Ceremony will be extended to more than 2 nights (as it was in 2012), but anything is possible.  Those 2 early December dates are pretty much a given, though; and


*2.  Not officially confirmed or announced by Disney as of yet, but a pretty safe guess based on previous years.  Holidays at Disneyland Resort will officially begin somewhere between Friday, November 7th and Friday, November 14th, and will end on Monday, January 5, 2015.*  It is possible that certain things will be rolled out over the course of that November week with, perhaps, It's a Small World Holiday, the Christmas Fantasy Parade and Believe in Holiday Magic fireworks beginning on 11/7/14 and the official start of the season beginning on Monday, 11/10 or even Wednesday, 11/12.  It is also possible that the ice rink in Downtown Disney, Winter Dreams and Viva Navidad in DCA might not begin until 11/14.  

Whatever the case, it is unlikely that the season _and_ seasonal entertainment will begin any earlier than 11/7 or any later than 11/14/14!

​
Just for kicks, here is a look at the historical, official (meaning published and announced in print) Disneyland Resort holiday season start and end dates, going back to 2003.  Some things may have started before or ended after the dates put out by Disney/DLR, but these were what they publicized in their press materials for those years:


Friday, November 7, 2003 (but some events did not begin until November 21) - Sunday, January 4, 2004


Friday, November 5, 2004 - Sunday, January 2, 2005


Friday, November 11, 2005 - Monday, January 2, 2006 _(For this season there was no Believe in Holiday Magic fireworks, as it was Disneyland's 50th anniversary/birthday and DLR chose to run RDCT all year!)_


Friday, November 10, 2006 - Wednesday, January 3, 2007


Friday, November 16, 2007 -- Sunday, January 6, 2008


Friday, November 21, 2008 - Sunday, January 4, 2009


Friday, November 13, 2009 - Sunday, January 3, 2010


Friday, November 12, 2010 - Sunday, January 2, 2011


Monday, November 14, 2011 - Sunday, January 8, 2012


Monday, November 12, 2012 - Sunday, January 6, 2013


Tuesday, November 12, 2013 - Monday, January 6, 2014




*_Notice that the 2006 season officially ended on a Wednesday in January 2007!!_

*_Notice that the season had a much later "official" start date in 2008._

*_Also notice that the season switched to start days other than Fridays in 2011!_

*_And...notice that the season has not begun on Veterans Day (11/11) in almost 9 years (since 2005), nor has it begun before Veterans Day since 2006!  This jibes with what I've been told in the past by CMs, which is that DLR tries to avoid starting the season on Veterans Day if they can help it.  That's what makes me wonder if DLR will begin the season on Monday, 11/10 this year, or if they will wait until Wednesday, 11/12, or Friday, 11/14 to begin it._


​

*Oh, and...I may or may not have spied two lonely straggler cartons of Peppermint Wonderland ice cream (Grand, of course, and not that ridiculous Slow Churned nonsense!) hiding behind some new limited edition "bakery flavor" of ice cream on the freezer shelf at Ralphs yesterday.  In January!?!

(For those who are unfamiliar with it, Dreyer's [or Edy's] delicious peppermint ice cream is usually served in DL's and DCA's ice cream shops every holiday season, but this past season was a little weird and scattered as to where the ice cream was being sold in the parks, when it was or wasn't available, if it was ever going to return to DLR or not, etc.  DLR blamed Dreyer's for not sending the right-sized tub of the peppermint treat.  Dreyer's said that every shop at DLR has the option to get the ice cream if they want it.  It was very confusing and mysterious.  So, in the event that it does not come back to DLR this coming November, look for Dreyer's or Edy's Peppermint Wonderland in a grocery store freezer section near you -- it starts appearing in some states as early as September!)

Anyway, I can neither confirm nor deny the rumor that I may or may not have taken those two straggler cartons of Peppermint Wonderland ice cream home.   But...if the rumor were to be true that I took them home, it would be because Dreyer's cannot be trusted to put the ice cream in my stores again in September, and they certainly cannot be trusted to put it in the ice cream shops at Disneyland Resort in November!

But again...I can neither confirm nor deny that I snapped up the last 2 Peppermint Wonderland cartons...

I will, however, confirm that I was examining the reduced price items in the back of the store, many of which are drastically marked down holiday items, and the one item that there seemed to be a lot of -- no one was buying it -- was an egg nog-flavored tea!  I can't recall if it was a Bigelow tea or Tetley, or some other brand, but it wasn't very popular.  

I also noticed that there had been a gingerbread flavor of M&M's, which had somehow totally escaped me all season long!  I didn't get the bag in the reduced bin because it looked mangled, but I wondered if the gingerbread M&M's had been any good!*


----------



## Gisele

Good unofficial score on the Peppermint Wonderland Sherry 
 The other day at Target there were two containers left. I bought one more, left that last one so as to make some ones day. If there is only one left tomorrow, it's mine.  
I am starting to become a P W ice cream horder, for now I have 5 glorious cartons in the freezer.


----------



## Sherry E

Gisele said:


> Good unofficial score on the Peppermint Wonderland Sherry
> The other day at Target there were two containers left. I bought one more, left that last one so as to make some ones day. If there is only one left tomorrow, it's mine.
> I am starting to become a P W ice cream horder, for now I have 5 glorious cartons in the freezer.



What's the old saying?  Desperate times call for desperate measures?  That's about what it has come down to with this elusive ice cream.  You have to hoard it!  We can't be certain when or where it will appear, or for how long, so it's basically a "get it while the gettin' is good" sort of situation.

In the past my stores have run out of it and not gotten anymore in.  This time around the ice cream has popped up at unexpected times, but I only seem to see a few cartons at a time.  Heck, I even saw a _non_-Dreyer's brand of peppermint ice cream in abundance at Ralphs yesterday, when they are normally all out of anything peppermint-flavored before the New Year!

Given the weird situation with the ice cream at DLR this past season, and the fact that it popped up at Blue Bayou and at the BBQ but not at the usual ice cream shops where it was expected to be, who knows if Peppermint Wonderland will return to DLR this year at all?  

Oh!  I almost forgot to mention that I also saw one lone carton of Dreyer's pumpkin ice cream at the same time I _may or may not have_ snapped up the 2 peppermint cartons!  I thought the pumpkin ice cream was gone after October (though it really should be sold through November)?  Where did that lone carton come from?


----------



## Gisele

Maybe that last carton was a return. Lol  
I wonder how the non Dryers peppermint ice cream tastes? Or would that be heresy?


----------



## mvf-m11c

Nice to hear that you will be going back to the DLR during the holiday season Liza. I already made my reservations to go back to the DLR on November 14th to 16th, 2014 at BWAI. It is nice to go back during the first weekend of the holiday season at the DLR after going during busy trips in November during Thanksgiving break and December during Christmas break last year.

A pic from last year at DCA.


----------



## knewton64

......I have left most of my Christmas decoration UP in my home ALL YEAR LONG - (they are Snoopy themed in deference to my 2 yr old 4 legged 'daughter' named Ladybug) -

as a way to keep me always in the Holiday spirit since.........



** I WILL BE DL BOUND IN DECEMBER **
IN 343 MORE DAYS BUT HEY.....WHOSE COUNTIN'??



On January 2nd, I will be zip-lining out on Catalina Island.........
(Hmmm.....ok Sherry.....looks like we r havin fun bumpin' n to each other as I am also enjoying readin' your Catalina Island Thread as well) -

Celebrating my birthday @ DL; which is December 30th.......
Celebrating me paying WAY AHEAD on my home mortgage (got 5 yrs left to pay on a 30 yr)
Celebrating my 104 pound WEIGHT LOSS!! 
(hey.....who knew banannas can dance??)


and celebrating life in general.



Never been to WOC -
Never seen Carsland.........

Never been to Cathay Circle.....
Never been to Blue Bayou...........
taking all the tours........
Psstt!!! I will even visit 'that other park' on Jan 1st.

SO in short, luv this thread was its a wonderful way to gather information -
I may jump in from time to time on this thread and ask a few ?'s as I have never been looking forward to this.






T.T.F.N.
&
Cheers Y'all







"MY VERY 1ST TRIP 2 WDW / DISNEY WONDER" 01-07-09 to 01-15-09 (w/pics & video)
www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2062857
MY ADVENTURES by Disney "Spirit of America" Sept 2009 trip report ...
www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2201584 - Cached 
and -


----------



## mom2rtk

Sherry E said:


> *Oh, and...I may or may not have spied two lonely straggler cartons of Peppermint Wonderland ice cream (Grand, of course, and not that ridiculous Slow Churned nonsense!) hiding behind some new limited edition "bakery flavor" of ice cream on the freezer shelf at Ralphs yesterday.  In January!?!
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, I can neither confirm nor deny the rumor that I may or may not have taken those two straggler cartons of Peppermint Wonderland ice cream home.   But...if the rumor were to be true that I took them home, it would be because Dreyer's cannot be trusted to put the ice cream in my stores again in September, and they certainly cannot be trusted to put it in the ice cream shops at Disneyland Resort in November!
> 
> *


*




Good for you Sherry!*


----------



## tksbaskets

funatdisney said:


> Ok I am set for my Holiday 2014 DLR trip!
> 
> I had to book today since the Villas at the Grand Californian book very fast during this week in December and I had the advantage of a 11 month booking. So I got up very early in this morning to book a DVC one bedroom villa.. Going December 21 to the 24th. I may change the dates at a later time, but only by a day (arrive one day early).



Very sweet!  I'll be booking a the 7 month mark...we'll be going early next year as our annual passes will expire 12/14/14.  I think going during my birthday week in November sounds good.  We'll see.

*Sherry* I love that you may or may not have spied and snatched up some precious Peppermint ice cream. 

*knewton64* Congratulations on many accounts!  Holy cow you are inspiring.  You will LOVE Carsland.  Who wouldn't??  

Our holiday trip seems so long ago already.  I may have to re-live it with a trip report soon.  Been dealing with a life change for my 91 you MIL who just moved to a senior apartment after three months of the hospital and rehab.  Going well so far.


----------



## yupikgal

mvf-m11c said:


> Nice to hear that you will be going back to the DLR during the holiday season Liza. I already made my reservations to go back to the DLR on November 14th to 16th, 2014 at BWAI. It is nice to go back during the first weekend of the holiday season at the DLR after going during busy trips in November during Thanksgiving break and December during Christmas break last year.
> 
> A pic from last year at DCA.



How was Thanksgiving in Disneyland? How would you compare that time of year there as opposed to Christmas?


----------



## NewbieMouse

mvf-m11c said:


> Nice to hear that you will be going back to the DLR during the holiday season Liza. I already made my reservations to go back to the DLR on November 14th to 16th, 2014 at BWAI. It is nice to go back during the first weekend of the holiday season at the DLR after going during busy trips in November during Thanksgiving break and December during Christmas break last year.
> 
> A pic from last year at DCA.



Where was that? I love this one - so retro.


----------



## mvf-m11c

yupikgal said:


> How was Thanksgiving in Disneyland? How would you compare that time of year there as opposed to Christmas?



I actually didn't go on Thanksgiving day or week during the break I went during the weekend of Thanksgiving break on Nov. 22nd to 25th which is Thanksgiving break for schools and it was not as bad until Monday the 25th when the turnstiles to get into DL in the morning were quite long. Thanksgiving break crowds is nothing compared to Christmas break crowds from my experience. Christmas crowds is an easy 10/10 where the lines to get on the ride and wait times are on average 30+.


----------



## Sherry E

*NewbieMouse --* 

The photo that Bret posted above is from Hollywood Land.  It's part of a retro holiday window display on the side of the Off the Page store (I _think_ it was Off the Page).  I posted a picture of it, either on page 3 of this thread or towards the end of the previous Superthread, and was saying that I thought it was on the side of Off the Page, but you may have missed it if the thread was moving quickly.

By the way -- how was your trip to Europe last year?  Did you go?



Welcome, *yupikgal*! 

Good to see you in this thread!  Thank you for joining us!  *Jamie* was at DLR over Thanksgiving in 2013, as was *Trish*.  Hopefully they can jump in and give some more Thanksgiving info for you!



Welcome, *knewton64*!  

As *tksbaskets* stated, you are inspiring!  

I'm glad you joined us, and feel free to jump in and ask any holiday trip-related questions you have as time marches on.  We have a good group of holiday season visitors to DLR in this thread, and we can cover a lot of ground.  I am trying to get the first page revised a wee bit (though the bulk of it is okay), but have not had time to do that.

I remember you asked me about Catalina a while back.  I haven't even done a TR on my 2013 day trip yet -- I only got as far as posting a few highlight photos in the same thread where my 2012 TR is.  I hope you enjoy your visit there!



*TK, Janet & Gisele* --  about the ice cream!  I can neither confirm nor deny that I may or may not have snapped up those two lonely cartons (but if I did snap them up, I left the pumpkin carton on the shelf because I don't want that one!).

*Gisele* -- It can't hurt to try the other brand of peppermint (other brands are good too), but with Dreyer's nearby I may have had to get those while they were hot!

*TK - *So your AP expires on 12/14 and you're going to DLR in early 2015 (you said early next year)?  Or are you going in November for your birthday in 2014?  I'm so confused!


​


----------



## NewbieMouse

Sherry E said:


> *NewbieMouse --*
> 
> The photo that Bret posted above is from Hollywood Land.  It's part of a retro holiday window display on the side of the Off the Page store (I _think_ it was Off the Page).  I posted a picture of it, either on page 3 of this thread or towards the end of the previous Superthread, and was saying that I thought it was on the side of Off the Page, but you may have missed it if the thread was moving quickly.
> 
> By the way -- how was your trip to Europe last year?  Did you go?



I totally missed that! Sometimes I go through the parks so quickly, the only time I see the little details is in all of the wonderful pictures you guys take. I will slow down next year!

We did go to Europe last summer and it was great, thank you for asking! We had a three-day stop at Disneyland Paris at the end. It was fun but really made me appreciate Anaheim. I posted some quick thoughts about it a while back on the DLP board. I know all parks are different, but I really have a soft spot for DLR  We are planning a 5th annual DLR Xmas Trip again this year but I am agonizing over timing. The way DH's conference falls would have us at DLR Dec. 22-24 which is a little busy for my taste, so we may re-jig it to go to DLR first which would make it Dec. 8-10, which I think would be more enjoyable. Can't wait!


----------



## Sherry E

NewbieMouse said:


> I totally missed that! Sometimes I go through the parks so quickly, the only time I see the little details is in all of the wonderful pictures you guys take. I will slow down next year!
> 
> We did go to Europe last summer and it was great, thank you for asking! We had a three-day stop at Disneyland Paris at the end. It was fun but really made me appreciate Anaheim. I posted some quick thoughts about it a while back on the DLP board. I know all parks are different, but I really have a soft spot for DLR  We are planning a 5th annual DLR Xmas Trip again this year but I am agonizing over timing. The way DH's conference falls would have us at DLR Dec. 22-24 which is a little busy for my taste, so we may re-jig it to go to DLR first which would make it Dec. 8-10, which I think would be more enjoyable. Can't wait!



*NewbieMouse --*

I could be confusing the details of your 2013 European trip with another DIS'er's 2013 European trip in my mind, but weren't you supposed to be driving through Germany for part of the time?  (Mariezp is the other DIS'er who was supposed to be going to Europe and planning a trip to DLP, and it just dawned on me that I have been out of touch with her for a while, and never found out if her trip actually happened!  I'll have to check in!)  I think I remember you saying that you were going to visit a few (maybe 3 or 4?) different countries, and that you were trying to get in the trip to DLP too.

So you enjoyed DLP while you were there, but DLR still wins out in the end?  Were there any special details or interesting things that you liked about DLP that DLR doesn't have?

When we did our final theme week of the 2013 Theme Week Countdown in the previous Superthread, DIS'er *Orbitron* posted some awesome photos of DLP during the holiday season, with a blanket of snow on the ground!  I have to admit that the genuine Parisian snow looked quite lovely, although cold, in contrast to the fake snow we have at DLR!

I can't believe it's going to be your 5th DLR holiday trip -- already!  I remember when you were planning the first trip (that was the one that was a couple of days before Christmas, wasn't it?).  It's hard to comprehend that time is flying by so fast that your 5th trip is now in the works!  Where is the time going?  

I tend to agree that the 12/8-12/10 dates would be less crazy than the 12/22-12/24 dates, simply because some people would still be at work and school in the earlier part of the month and not out on Christmas break just yet.  I was there in that same basic time frame in early December 2013, and while I definitely thought it seemed busier than in previous years during that same week, I didn't find it to be too daunting on a consistent basis.   Other folks have said on this board (not necessarily in this thread, though) that they thought it was too crowded all the time in early December 2013.  I think one person even described it as wall-to-wall people, or "packed" every day.  I would encounter heavier crowds in certain spots on certain days, and then I'd find other areas where crowds were minimal.  Some spots were downright quiet!  The POTC line was 10 minutes when I got in it, so I couldn't complain.  If I had encountered annoyingly large crowds everywhere I went on every single day I would have a totally different outlook on it, but that was not the case for me.

It is always very interesting to see what happens when people visit DLR for the first time during the holidays.  Some of them become hooked and fall in love with it, and it becomes a tradition (which is what happened in your case!), and others kind of have their fill of all things "DLR-holiday season" on the first trip and don't have a need to return.

It's hard to catch all of the little nuances and details around DLR when you are constantly on the move, trying to get things done.  Even if you're not rushing around and are taking everything in at a leisurely pace it is still hard to see everything!  There are always little surprises and little gems to be discovered.  To me it seemed like everywhere I went in DLR last year I was finding things that I had not previously seen.  Some of them may have been new for 2013, while some were probably there in previous years and I just hadn't discovered them until that point.

I could be wrong but I think that the retro holiday TV window display in Hollywood Land was brand new in 2013.  Most of the other decorations in Hollywood Land were brand new last year, including all of the garland on the various facades, the Santa/reindeer display and the Christmas trees in front of the Hyperion.  Hollywood had been sorely lacking in holiday merriment for several years, as you probably remember, because ElecTRONica took over the area and then Buena Vista Street was being built.

Imagine my delight when I saw the decorations in Hollywood last year!  In fact, that retro TV display was something I don't think I noticed in November (when I first saw the other Hollywood decor) -- I just overlooked it because I wasn't expecting it to be there! -- but then I saw it in December.


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

yupikgal said:


> How was Thanksgiving in Disneyland? How would you compare that time of year there as opposed to Christmas?



I've never been over Christmas week, so I can't compare the two, but I can give my thoughts on Thanksgiving week. For two years we've done the Sun before Thanksgiving - Sat after. I personally don't find it to be any different than summer, although I know there were others who disagreed. We did stay onsite, so EMHs which we did use every single day. With that hour, I'd say we had about 3 quiet hours each morning before things started picking up. We also took a break almost every day in the late afternoon, so I don't know how busy it got then. I also avoid areas that I know get crazy (NOS through Adventureland late in the day, for example). Thanksgiving day itself was busier in the early afternoon and significantly lighter later in the day. We ate lunch at BB and was shocked at the lack of crowds when we walked out. I don't have one day that stands out as busier than the others. This year we're going the week before Thanksgiving (Wed the week before - Tues the week of), so it will be interesting to see the crowd differences.


----------



## lpizzuro123

Love this thread and I will keep checking on it.

We will be in Vegas for a friends birthday the beginning of November and as we have never been to DL, we figured as long as we as that far we might as well head over to DL for a few days.

We hope to get there November 13 or 14 and stay for 4 or 5 days - so hopefully we will catch some of the holiday happenings.

We have been to WDW many times over the holidays so we are so excited to check out things on the west coast.

Linda


----------



## tksbaskets

Sherry E said:


> *TK, Janet & Gisele* --  about the ice cream!  I can neither confirm nor deny that I may or may not have snapped up those two lonely cartons (but if I did snap them up, I left the pumpkin carton on the shelf because I don't want that one!).
> 
> *TK - *So your AP expires on 12/14 and you're going to DLR in early 2015 (you said early next year) to DLR?  Or are you going in November for your birthday in 2014?  I'm so confused!
> 
> 
> ​



My bad.   November 2014.....I'm going to try and sneak in a summer trip too if I can!


----------



## Sherry E

I realized that I totally neglected to welcome *ACDSNY* to this thread!  She joined us here within the last couple of weeks and, while I do read all of the posts that come in, sometimes I can't reply to them right away if I am busy...and then time slips by and I don't get to it if the thread is moving too quickly.

So, welcome, *ACDSNY*, and also welcome to *Malcon10t*, who joined us at the very end of the previous Superthread and then several pages ago in this thread.  

*Malcon10t* goes to DLR every year for the holiday season -- it's usually a 2-week trip, I think! -- and has a lot of experience with the Candlelight Ceremony, Christmas Eve, Christmas Day and New Year's at DLR!!


​




lpizzuro123 said:


> Love this thread and I will keep checking on it.
> 
> We will be in Vegas for a friends birthday the beginning of November and as we have never been to DL, we figured as long as we as that far we might as well head over to DL for a few days.
> 
> We hope to get there November 13 or 14 and stay for 4 or 5 days - so hopefully we will catch some of the holiday happenings.
> 
> We have been to WDW many times over the holidays so we are so excited to check out things on the west coast.
> 
> Linda



Welcome, *Linda*!  Thank you for joining us!

You'll definitely catch some holiday happenings, no doubt about that!  You will definitely get the full array of in-park activities in both DL and DCA, and if you were to stay until, say, November 19th or so, there is a chance -- though it is not guaranteed -- that you could see the decorations at the 3 Disney hotels too.  In 2013 the hotels' trees and decor went up as early as 9 days before Thanksgiving, but that has not always been the case.  So we have no way of knowing if this year the hotels' decor will go up early again (I hope so!) or not until closer to Thanksgiving.  

There were quite a few WDW vets who experienced DLR during the holidays for the first time in 2013 -- *mom2rtk/Janet*, *ksromack/Kathy* and *czmom/Wendy*, to name a few!  I think they all had enjoyable trips, so hopefully they can give you some feedback and opinions from the WDW vet perspective!




tksbaskets said:


> My bad.   November 2014.....I'm going to try and sneak in a summer trip too if I can!



*TK --*

Sounds awesome!  I hope you can sneak in the summer visit.  When in November would you be going to DLR?


----------



## Sherry E

*Photos, Photos, Photos!!*​

Since there are always new folks joining the thread or lurking in the shadows, I know that a lot of the photos that have been posted here and in the previous Superthread have been overlooked or missed by some of our newest followers.  You may have seen some of the photos that have come into this thread over the last several pages, but you have likely missed quite a few as well.

So...I am going to post some links to photos you all may be interested in, just so you can get a sort of pictorial overview of the holiday season at Disneyland Resort.  I am not including links to reviews or reports at this moment -- only links to some of the many photos that have been posted since last year.  

This is not a comprehensive list of every single photo that has been posted and I'm sure I skipped someone's photos somewhere along the line, but it's a pretty good assortment to go through!



​

Let's get started!

Sometime in late July or early August we will be doing a *Theme Week Countdown* in this thread.  We will be counting down to the start of the holiday season at Disneyland Resort in November by focusing on a different holiday "theme" each week (for example, Cars Land week, Buena Vista Street week, Haunted Mansion Holiday week, etc.), and then in the final week we will feature a different mini-theme every day (such as Critter Country or the Candlelight Processional/Ceremony).  Everyone who wants to participate will be welcome to share his/her photos from any theme or all themes.  This whole process will take about 3 months, give or take a week.  Each year I mix up the themes a bit (this year's Countdown will be the 4th consecutive one), sometimes grouping certain themes together and sometimes separating them.  In 2013 there were 20 themes.  

Last year I also incorporated a contest into the Countdown, so that everyone who posted photos was entered into a random drawing to win a Disney gift card, and those who did not contribute photos could participate in a separate challenge involving code words and a Christmas song to win a gift card.  DIS'ers *Mickeybell* and *ksromack* won the gift cards in 2013, in the random draw and code word challenge, respectively!

Although we have a good 6.5 - 7 months to go before the next Theme Week Countdown begins (and there will be more details and explanations about it as we get closer to that time), to give you an idea of what kinds of Theme Weeks we will be dealing with, here are links to the introductory posts (with photos) in each of last year's themes:


*Weekly Themes 2013*

Disneyland Resort Christmas Trees & Wreaths

New Orleans Square/Haunted Mansion Holiday

It's a Small World Holiday/Fantasyland

Main Street/Sleeping Beauty's Winter Castle

A Christmas Fantasy Parade/Believe...In Holiday Magic Fireworks

Mickey's Toontown

Hotels of the Disneyland Resort

Frontierland/Jingle Jangle Jamboree/Reindeer Round-Up

Treats and Treasures (a.k.a. Food and Merchandise)

Holiday Characters/PhotoPass/Santa Claus

Buena Vista Street/Hollywood Land

Cars Land

Holidays Gone By (a.k.a. Holiday Stuff That Is Not There Anymore)



*Mini-Themes (Daily) 2013*

Candlelight Ceremony/Processional

Holiday Flowers and Plants

Critter Country/Grizzly Peak

A Bug's Land

Pacific Wharf/Paradise Pier

Downtown Disney



*Final Weekly Theme of 2013*

Holiday Cornucopia



We had many participants for each theme, so I am not going to individually link you to each person's post.  If you want to see the photos posted for the themes, you will have to click on each link above to access the intro posts, then click on the thread link in the upper right corner of each of those posts.  That will take you to the page in the previous Superthread on which each theme began, and you can follow the pages from that point forward to see all of the contributions!



​



A lot of our DIS'ers visited Disneyland Resort for the holiday season last year (and into early this month).  Here are links to many of the (what I call) *Photographic "Highlight Reels"* that they were kind enough to share (again, I'm sure I'm skipping someone or certain random, individual photos, but this is enough to give you a good range of pictures to enjoy!):


*Highlights from my (Sherry E) visit on Friday, November 15, 2013 --*

2013 Winter Village in Downtown Disney (the ice rink was not open that day)

Holiday 2013 Treats & Goodies

Holiday 2013 Merchandise

Disneyland -- General Decor 2013 (including Jingle Cruise and the _Frozen_ meet and greet spot in Fantasyland)

California Adventure -- General Decor 2013 (including new decorations in A Bug's Land and Hollywood Land!!)

Jingle Jangle Jamboree 2013




*Highlights from my (Sherry E) December 2013 trip --* 

Here (descriptions of where photos were taken are towards the bottom of the post);

Here (including Elf Days signs/brochure, etc.); and

Here (Main Street Flower Market photo).




*Disney Dreams' November 2013 photo --*Here.


*DisneyJamieCA's (Jamie’s) November 2013 photos –-* Here and Here. 


*funatdisney's (Liza's) 2013 photos -- *Here.


*KCmike's (Mike's) November 2013 photos (some of them!) -- *Here, Here, Here, Here, Here,  Here, Here, Here, Here and Here.



*kylie71's (Lori’s) November 2013 photos --* Here and Here.


*mom2rtk (Janet's December 2013 photo) --* Here.


*mvf-m11c's (Bret's) November and December 2013 photos --* Here, Here and Here.


*Orbitron's photo from December 2013 --* Here.


*perlster's November 2013 photo --* Here.


*Phoenixrising's (Trish's) November 2013 photos -- *Here.


*tksbaskets' (TK's) photo from December 2013 --* Here.




If I overlooked anyone's highlight reel photo posts, I apologize!  I tried to catch most of the photos that I knew were from the holiday 2013 season, but I know I skipped something somewhere along the line.  If I stumble upon any other photo highlight reels that I missed I will update this post with the links!




​



And...to finish off for now, here are some highlights from the *2012 Holiday Season at DLR*:


*My (Sherry E) highlights from November and December of 2012 --* Here, Here and Here.



*mvf-m11c's (Bret's) awesome fireworks photos from November 2012 --*Here.


​

Again, I did not include links to Trip Reports or reviews, or to previous Theme Week Countdowns (pre-2013), etc., but in the interest of time -- and to be sure that our newest followers to the thread have something to look at -- I think the above links will tide everyone over for now!  You can always access trip reports and the previous Superthreads via links on page 1 of this thread, or via links in the signatures of many of our contributors!

​


----------



## NewbieMouse

Sherry E said:


> *NewbieMouse --*
> 
> I could be confusing the details of your 2013 European trip with another DIS'er's 2013 European trip in my mind, but weren't you supposed to be driving through Germany for part of the time?  (Mariezp is the other DIS'er who was supposed to be going to Europe and planning a trip to DLP, and it just dawned on me that I have been out of touch with her for a while, and never found out if her trip actually happened!  I'll have to check in!)  I think I remember you saying that you were going to visit a few (maybe 3 or 4?) different countries, and that you were trying to get in the trip to DLP too.
> 
> So you enjoyed DLP while you were there, but DLR still wins out in the end?  Were there any special details or interesting things that you liked about DLP that DLR doesn't have?



Yes, we did visit a few countries - we were in Europe for six weeks  (London for a week, Paris for a week and then drove around France, Italy & Austria for 4 weeks) with the DLP stop at the very end right before we left. I had been there about 10 years ago before I had children on Hallowe'en but didn't remember much. I searched through and found the response I gave to someone else about DLP and what I thought: 

*We just visited DLP this past July. We go to Anaheim every year (and I have been to WDW a while back), but since we were doing a European road trip we threw three days at DLP in for good measure.

We stayed at the Sequoia Lodge (onsite) and spent three days in the parks. Here's a brief summary of my thoughts about it:


It is a BEAUTIFUL park. It really is stunning from an aesthetic point of view. Size wise it seems a little more like MK in WDW (meaning things are more spread out than in Anaheim). Some people like this; for me it felt like there was a lot of wasted space (or space that wasn't used very well). But it was really, really beautiful.
 Despite the fact that it is very beautiful, it is also not nearly as clean as DL/WDW, by a long shot. For example, the storybook land canal boats had visible garbage, and weren't nearly as well maintained.
 BTMRR is right on the water and is fantastic. I think it's better that the DL version.
 SM may have more loops and turns, etc., but I HATED it. It made me quite sick, and gave me a massive headache. I preferred the Aerosmith Coaster in the Walt Disney Studios Park.
 If you stay onsite there are 2 hours of Early Magic Hours in the main park, but they only have a few rides open. Like PP, we always get to parks bright and early, but this was kind of unnecessary. After about 45 minutes we were really ready to move on, but other rides weren't open yet for another hour or so.
 The Walt Disney Studios Park was OK, but like someone else said, lines could be very long. And there really wasn't that much there that we were interested in. A lot of shows, a lot in French. Some of the lines that weren't long had FP as well, so it would be great if they could re-jig that around to make more sense. And FP windows are only 30 minutes!
 Line cutting - aaaaarrggghhh! I know this happens everywhere to some extent, but it was more pronounced at DLP.
 The CMs are a little more uneven and don't quite provide the "wow" service you usually can expect at the at US parks. I think some of the variation in service/amenities/cleanliness etc. is because they seem to have less staff (likely because it's more expensive). Although I do understand that issue, given that you really do pay through the nose for Disney, I found that a bit off putting. Some staff also seemed a bit less 'professional' (e.g., there was more "milling around chatting" than you would ever see at a US park).
 The DLP onsite hotels all include continental breakfast, for which you typically have to book a time slot. I had heard that the time slot breakfasts for the regular rooms can be quite crowded. Because we stayed in a Golden Forest Room (which is an upgrade) we had a dedicated breakfast room which was very quiet and an afternoon tea/snack. I liked it. And the pool area at Sequoia Lodge was great.
 As for the food, I think that really depends on your tastes. Not all restaurants are always open. Several places where I had thought we could eat were regularly closed. We did our DL stay at the end of a 6-week trip through Europe, so I was less enthused about European food by that point, just looking for a good "North American" meal. So we ate at Earl of Sandwich 3 days in a row

All in all, it was worthwhile. These are just my opinions - like most people, I have a preference for my "home" park, which is Anaheim. It's small, cozy, and manageable - going to DLP made me appreciate it even more. I'm not sure that I will ever do three days at DLP again, but I think it's worth a stop. *

I honestly don't think it would feel like Christmas without a trip to DLR - you have me hooked, Sherry! I think this year I am going to make a concerted effort to slow way down and look at the decorations. When I see everyone's pictures I realize that we miss so much. I did really notice a difference in our touring strategy with the FP enforcement this year so i think we have to move the trip to the earlier dates. Crowds are NOT enjoyable for us! I guess if they do a holiday party that could totally switch things up. If it cut down on crowds I would be OK with it. I will really enjoy following the  thread through the year as the holidays approach - they always come so much faster than you think. Thank you all for your great posts, pictures and hard work keeping us Holiday DISers pumped all year long!


----------



## Sherry E

*Happy Valentine's Day 
to My DLR Christmas/Holiday Superthread Friends!!*



_If you celebrate this day, I hope you find yourselves showered with many hearts and flowers and, of course, love!_






_(And yes, in case you're wondering -- the photo above is a Disneyland Resort holiday season photo, technically, taken on December 11th of last year at the Main Street Flower Market!  When I take photos I often try to think of what I might use them for in the future, and if I can work them into assorted themes!  So I was partially thinking "Valentine's Day" when I took this shot, and then Photobucket added some fun Valentine's stickers [which were actually better than the Christmas stickers] to their editing options and I used those too.)_

​


I have been trying to quietly work on edits to the posts on page 1 before any solid info comes in about the holidays of 2014 (though I have been reworking things in MS Word instead of directly in the posts in the thread), as well as work on two other projects at the same time.  I have not been able to get much done because my horrible PC  constantly locks up and acts crazy.  It has given me years of stress, frustration and agony.  I can literally spend all day and night in front of the PC and have very little to show for it at the end of the day other than a giant headache.

So -- and this will not be relevant to anyone other than perhaps *Bret/mvf-m11c, TK/tksbaskets, PHXscuba* (if she happens to be out there) and anyone who actually used to silently follow my former TR thread and knows the saga -- I am _finally, finally, finally getting a new computer_!  It's arriving sometime between now and next Friday.   

I am not looking forward to getting used to Windows 8 when I have been used to a different operating system and desktop layout for so long, but I will cope.  As long as my PC is not freezing up every 2 minutes and I can actually get things done, I will deal with the new desktop.

I knew there was no way I could tolerate one more year of this PC.  It was literally -- and I am not saying this to be dramatic -- probably going to give me a nervous breakdown sooner or later.  You guys only see the end result of my struggles -- which is when I actually sign in -- but you don't see what leads up to me signing in!  Even doing something fun like the Theme Week Countdown this year was going to be an arduous chore for me to tackle because I knew I would have to struggle with this computer from hades, and that everything would take 50 times longer than it should take to accomplish.  I was not looking forward to it.  But I didn't want to just get one new part and keep the other old stuff.  I wanted a whole new system.  So that's what's coming.   All new.  Thank. The. Heavens.

At that point I should be able to efficiently tackle page 1 of this thread, as well as the other 2 projects I have been working on that are DISboards-related, with much less hassle!

​

Oh, and by the way, I will be tuning into the good ol' Hallmark Channel at some point tonight to see some of their Valentine's-themed movies.  They call themselves the Heart of the Holidays or the Heart of Christmas in November and December.  Right now they are calling themselves the Heart of Valentine's!  The Hallmark Channel is either very fickle or very versatile -- I guess it depends on how you look at it!  Lol.


----------



## JadeDarkstar

yeahhh congrats girl, oh an I cant wait to see the page 1 updates. I wish we could know if they would make the Christmas stuff start on the 7th this year or around there. If i could book my trip a few days earlier and know it was gonna be up and running id do it. Right now I've got it set for nov 12-15th in the park, home on the 16th 

Looking forward o your pages and good luck with win 8 I had to get used to it too. Not as bad as some say but can be annoying.


----------



## funatdisney

Congrats, Sherry! 




That is awesome news!! Look forward to the marvelous things you will be able to do with your new computer.


----------



## Gisele

*OK....so sometime ago Target sold out of the Peppermint Wonderland Ice Cream, but.... every store shoppin visit that I have made before that and since has finally paid off! Not long ago, nothin at Grocery Outlet... but yesterday... bingo! Many a carton! So I am continuing to happily collect these cartons, and the only reason I did not buy as many as I would have prefered to, is because the rotten freezer is too small! So I will be smacking the other food together even more from what I already have so as to make way for but yet another round of ice cream obtainment of the peppermint kind.  
I even made it a point to rotate my stock. Seriously.... 
And while I was at the store one of the employees was close by, so as the born sales person and foodie that I am, chatted her up about the wonderment of wonderland peppermint... then it was the cashiers turn while I was at checkout.  
I even began to think about whose freezers I might be able to rent space in for more cartons. I figure if I play this right I just might be able to stretch the peppermint enlightenment close to at least Halloween. Maybe even Christmas.  

So if you are near a Grocery Outlet Store, quick don't walk but ok.. so kind of run... I am not a runner  on over. 

I promise I will leave you some, unless it is the last known container. Then good luck! 
No, really

Please don't hate because I have hoarder tendencies here.  *



Hm I believe there is a tech issue underfoot.


----------



## Cheshirecatty

*Hi Sherry*

I saw your post this morning, and just wanted to pop in and say *"Hello"*!

I am so excited for you to have the new computer, and FINALLY be rid of the issues you've been having to deal with---what a relief for you!!!

Thank you for the lovely Valentine wishes!


----------



## KCmike

Congrats on the new computer and wishing you a happy belated Valentine's Day!  Did you end up getting a laptop or desktop?


----------



## yupikgal

Sherry, thank you for your tireless efforts your pictures are amazing! We are planning on going this year the week before thanksgiving, so seeing your pics and reading your description really helps! In fact, we are looking at Saturday the 15th, and staying through that week, staying at the PPH..we are fellow PPH lovers!  I stayed there in late Nov./early Dec 2012 with my niece & sister, we had a fabulous time! I want the rest of my family to experience it during that wonderful time of year, we normally go in late May/early June..looking forward to the countdown for this year!


----------



## mvf-m11c

Great news to hear that you are getting a new computer Sherry.


----------



## Sherry E

I wonder if the DIS' servers are askew again.  I seem to be getting email alerts for all kinds of threads that I probably haven't posted in since 2009, but I am not getting any email alerts at all for _this_ thread - my own thread! 

In fact, last night when I popped into post my Valentine's Day photo/greeting here I saw that there was a post from *NewbieMouse* (about her DLP visit and European trip) that came in 2 weeks ago!  Why did I never get that email alert?  Then again, I didn't check this thread the last few times I signed on (I was over in the SoCal forum, discussing Catalina), but still... I should have gotten an alert that NewbieMouse had posted!

Today I signed onto the DIS for a different reason and decided to check here for any new posts, since I had not been aware of the one from NewbieMouse until last night.  I discovered that many people posted!  I didn't get any email alerts for this thread -- not a single one!  It's like the DIS suddenly unsubscribed me from my own thread! 





JadeDarkstar said:


> yeahhh congrats girl, oh an I cant wait to see the page 1 updates. I wish we could know if they would make the Christmas stuff start on the 7th this year or around there. If i could book my trip a few days earlier and know it was gonna be up and running id do it. Right now I've got it set for nov 12-15th in the park, home on the 16th
> 
> Looking forward o your pages and good luck with win 8 I had to get used to it too. Not as bad as some say but can be annoying.



Howdy, *Jade*!  I'm glad you joined us again!

Thank you!  I was a bit fearful about Windows 8 because I have read the bad reviews.   I am so used to everything being in a certain spot (like the Start button!).  But I'll get used to it.  Plus, I think there is a way to set it up so that it looks more like the Windows 7 desktop. 

Page 1 will end up being similar to what it is now, but a couple of sections will be split up and I will be adding some things to other sections.  In other words, I will have a separate post for Disneyland Seasonal Events/Activities and DCA Seasonal Events/Activities (now that DCA is finally getting into the holiday swing!).  I will also add in some additional thumbnails to a few of the posts.  I will most likely -- but I haven't fully decided yet -- put Downtown Disney in a separate post.  I will also be adding in links to various DIS'ers' 2013 holiday trip reviews (such as *farmfresh*, *Pesky*, *egritz*, *julieheyer*, etc.) to the Trip Reports and Reviews section.  Of course, I'll be adding in any links to new info that we get.

I know what you mean -- I wish that Disney would finally realize that DLR visitors want to know season dates and info way in advance too, just as WDW visitors do!  Even though DLR's visitor base may be mostly made up of locals and AP holders, that doesn't mean that we don't want info early in the year!

I don't know if you saw this post but I listed the historical holiday season start and end dates, from 2003 - 2013.  I have no clue why I didn't go all the way back to 2000 and start there, but I was mainly looking at the last 10 years!  Maybe I'll go back and eventually add in 2000, 2001 and 2002.

In any case, I don't think that the holiday season will "officially" begin on 11/7, for a couple of different reasons, but I think there will be a lot of things "unofficially" (quietly) open on 11/7.  I would guess that the Christmas parade taping will take place on 11/7 and 11/8, most likely.  I would be willing to bet that IASW Holiday will be open on 11/7.  I'm sure the holiday fireworks will start on 11/7.  The tree lighting on Buena Vista Street might be happening at that point.  The Jingle Jangle Jamboree could possibly be open.

I don't think that the "official" start of the season -- as announced by Disney in their various press materials -- would be until at least Monday, 11/10, but they may not want to start it before Veterans Day.  So they could go with Wednesday, 11/12 or even Friday 11/14 as the start date.  I suspect that by 11/14, everything in the parks will be up and running, such as Viva Navidad, Winter Dreams, the ice rink in DTD, etc., and the hotels will probably have their trees in place by the week before Thanksgiving, though Santa, etc., won't appear at the hotels until Thanksgiving.

Of course, I could be wrong on all of this, but I can't be too far off base! 




funatdisney said:


> Congrats, Sherry!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is awesome news!! Look forward to the marvelous things you will be able to do with your new computer.



Thank you, *Liza*!

Most likely, I'll be doing the same things I usually do -- but with much less of a struggle and headache at the end of the day!





Gisele said:


> *OK....so sometime ago Target sold out of the Peppermint Wonderland Ice Cream, but.... every store shoppin visit that I have made before that and since has finally paid off! Not long ago, nothin at Grocery Outlet... but yesterday... bingo! Many a carton! So I am continuing to happily collect these cartons, and the only reason I did not buy as many as I would have prefered to, is because the rotten freezer is too small! So I will be smacking the other food together even more from what I already have so as to make way for but yet another round of ice cream obtainment of the peppermint kind.
> I even made it a point to rotate my stock. Seriously....
> And while I was at the store one of the employees was close by, so as the born sales person and foodie that I am, chatted her up about the wonderment of wonderland peppermint... then it was the cashiers turn while I was at checkout.
> I even began to think about whose freezers I might be able to rent space in for more cartons. I figure if I play this right I just might be able to stretch the peppermint enlightenment close to at least Halloween. Maybe even Christmas.
> 
> So if you are near a Grocery Outlet Store, quick don't walk but ok.. so kind of run... I am not a runner  on over.
> 
> I promise I will leave you some, unless it is the last known container. Then good luck!
> No, really
> 
> Please don't hate because I have hoarder tendencies here.  *



*Gisele --*

Your store is still carrying Peppermint Wonderland -- in mid-February??  That is madness!  Are these just leftover cartons from the holidays or are your stores getting in brand new stock?   I thought it was weird enough when I saw some of the ice cream at my store last month.  I figured those cartons _that I may or may not have gotten_ must have been stragglers that had been discovered in a back storeroom freezer or something.  I could be wrong but I don't _think_ that any of my stores are getting in fresh supplies of the ice cream -- that is, unless Dreyer's/Edy's decided to extend the sales of Peppermint Wonderland until the end of winter??

This is quite the mystery.  I just hope that Dreyer's has the ice cream available at DLR -- in the expected ice cream shops -- this year, starting in November, and also back on the grocery store shelves in September (when it usually arrives)!  At this rate, they are doing things in such a weird way that I am thoroughly mystified.  I can't blame you for hoarding it, as you never know if Dreyer's might suddenly discontinue it out of the blue for the holidays of 2014!

I don't think I have ever been more confused by this Dreyer's peppermint ice cream than I was in 2013, and now in 2014!  





Cheshirecatty said:


> *Hi Sherry*……
> 
> I saw your post this morning, and just wanted to pop in and say *"Hello"*!
> 
> I am so excited for you to have the new computer, and FINALLY be rid of the issues you've been having to deal with---what a relief for you!!!
> 
> Thank you for the lovely Valentine wishes!




Thank you, *Cheshirecatty*!

Yes, I think that the new system will rid me of many of the issues I was having.  I still don't think that my Internet speed is terribly fast (not as fast as it should be), but having a new system will enable me to assess that a bit better because at least the hardware, hard drive and operating system issues will be out of the way.  If the Internet still runs slowly after everything is installed, I will know it is an issue to take up with my ISP and that it is not just my old, cranky, sick PC giving me trouble!  I have to eliminate one problem at a time!

I was getting so annoyed because it used to be just the Internet that froze up and ran slowly.  Then my different programs started acting up as well (like MS Word, etc.), so I couldn't get anything done in a reasonable time frame.




KCmike said:


> Congrats on the new computer and wishing you a happy belated Valentine's Day!  Did you end up getting a laptop or desktop?



Thank you so much, *Mike*!

Desktop.  While I want a laptop as well and could have easily gone with that option, for my immediate purposes and for what I will eventually do/work on I think a desktop makes more sense.  There may come a time when a laptop makes more sense, but not at the moment.  (I'm sure I'll regret saying that later on.)

I don't know if you saw it, but I replied to your last post in the Catalina question thread that Sherilaine started.  I was mentioning that your info about many of the places in Avalon only taking cash was what prompted me to investigate that issue when I went back to the Island last year.  For some reason I had not previously noticed that a lot of them didn't take plastic, although the golf cart place I use has always just taken cash...so I'm not sure why my brain didn't make the leap and realize that other places were only taking cash as well!  Apparently, the cash-only places are doing it that way so they can keep their costs down and not have to raise their prices every year.  If they started taking plastic they would have to increase prices more often, as I was told by one such cash-only vendor at Coney Island West, due to fees they incur.




yupikgal said:


> Sherry, thank you for your tireless efforts your pictures are amazing! We are planning on going this year the week before thanksgiving, so seeing your pics and reading your description really helps! In fact, we are looking at Saturday the 15th, and staying through that week, staying at the PPH..we are fellow PPH lovers!  I stayed there in late Nov./early Dec 2012 with my niece & sister, we had a fabulous time! I want the rest of my family to experience it during that wonderful time of year, we normally go in late May/early June..looking forward to the countdown for this year!



*yupikgal -*

Hello!

I haven't forgotten you!  I remember that you stayed at the PPH in Dec. 2012 -- in fact, I think I have a link to your TR somewhere in the Trip Reports section on page 1 of this thread.  

You're also on my Facebook friends list, and you may have noticed that I have been MIA from Facebook in recent months.  That's because of this horrible computer!  I discovered that Facebook is one of the worst sites for ailing computers because, when I sign on, there is so much stuff that has to load just to get the News Feed up and running (let alone trying to go in and add photos to my albums, add new albums or change my Timeline covers) and it was freezing up my PC every single time.  I couldn't deal with it.  I didn't have the patience.  I couldn't even reply to messages from friends without everything freezing.  

So I hope to get back on Facebook soon (and quietly delete some folks from my Friend list - muahahahahahaha!!!) and at least change my Timeline cover, if nothing else!  I have missed so many holidays.  I loooove me some holidays, and I used to post all kinds of photos on my Wall for Christmas, Halloween, Valentine's Day, St. Patrick's Day, Easter, etc.   I had to give all of that up in 2013 (and part of 2012).

Thank you so much for the very kind words!  I always want this thread (and its predecessors) to be fun, informative and interesting.  I wish we had more to chew on as far as actual, official information about the 2014 season this early in the year, but that will come soon enough.  We now have maybe 5.5 - 6 months until the start of the next Theme Week Countdown, and the Countdown will take up at least 3 months, so that will help pass the time until November a bit.

I am hoping that DLR repeats last year's schedule and gets the Christmas trees up at the hotels the week before Thanksgiving so you will be able to enjoy the lovely PPH tree again, before the end of your trip!!  Although I didn't like all of the clunky, cluttered enhancements underneath the PPH tree in 2013, I'd rather that the tree go up sooner than later even if it has to have all of that extra stuff around it.  Last year the trees went up 9 days before Thanksgiving, which was startling!  I've always thought that the hotels' trees should go up at the same time the holiday season officially begins so that guests can enjoy the full array of holiday merriment all over DLR, but that never seems to happen.  

In a way it seems that DLR hotels operate like "regular" (non-Disney) hotels in terms of when holiday decorations begin to appear.  Other hotels don't decorate in mid-November, so the DLR hotels don't do it either.  We probably could not walk into a Hyatt or a Marriott and find a Christmas tree on November 12th or 14th or whenever.  But Disney hotels should not do what other non-hotels do, I feel.  I think they should operate like adjuncts or complements to the parks -- and the same for Downtown Disney.  The whole property that is Disneyland Resort should be in full holiday mode as soon as the season officially begins, because -- collectively -- the parks, the hotels and DTD make a great overall holiday season experience.  When only the parks are decorated -- as great as they are -- we are only getting part of the holiday experience!




mvf-m11c said:


> Great news to hear that you are getting a new computer Sherry.



Thank you, *Bret*!

You know that I have struggled with this beast of a PC for years.  I was probably going to end up in a straitjacket eventually, if I didn't get a new system.  I had to get one or lose my sanity completely!


----------



## tksbaskets

Sherry E said:


> I have been trying to quietly work on edits to the posts on page 1 before any solid info comes in about the holidays of 2014 (though I have been reworking things in MS Word instead of directly in the posts in the thread), as well as work on two other projects at the same time.  I have not been able to get much done because my horrible PC  constantly locks up and acts crazy.  It has given me years of stress, frustration and agony.  I can literally spend all day and night in front of the PC and have very little to show for it at the end of the day other than a giant headache.
> 
> So -- and this will not be relevant to anyone other than perhaps *Bret/mvf-m11c, TK/tksbaskets, PHXscuba* (if she happens to be out there) and anyone who actually used to silently follow my former TR thread and knows the saga -- I am _finally, finally, finally getting a new computer_!  It's arriving sometime between now and next Friday.
> 
> I am not looking forward to getting used to Windows 8 when I have been used to a different operating system and desktop layout for so long, but I will cope.  As long as my PC is not freezing up every 2 minutes and I can actually get things done, I will deal with the new desktop.
> 
> I knew there was no way I could tolerate one more year of this PC.  It was literally -- and I am not saying this to be dramatic -- probably going to give me a nervous breakdown sooner or later.  You guys only see the end result of my struggles -- which is when I actually sign in -- but you don't see what leads up to me signing in!  Even doing something fun like the Theme Week Countdown this year was going to be an arduous chore for me to tackle because I knew I would have to struggle with this computer from hades, and that everything would take 50 times longer than it should take to accomplish.  I was not looking forward to it.  But I didn't want to just get one new part and keep the other old stuff.  I wanted a whole new system.  So that's what's coming.   All new.  Thank. The. Heavens.
> 
> At that point I should be able to efficiently tackle page 1 of this thread, as well as the other 2 projects I have been working on that are DISboards-related, with much less hassle!
> 
> ​
> 
> Oh, and by the way, I will be tuning into the good ol' Hallmark Channel at some point tonight to see some of their Valentine's-themed movies.  They call themselves the Heart of the Holidays or the Heart of Christmas in November and December.  Right now they are calling themselves the Heart of Valentine's!  The Hallmark Channel is either very fickle or very versatile -- I guess it depends on how you look at it!  Lol.



Such great news about the new computer!!  I had another awful crash about a month ago and my computer guy built me a new one.  SO glad to have the solid state hard drive that I was told even I couldn't bust 

It does take some getting used to Sherry with a new computer.  Ugh, even loading up fonts I knew I had on the old one.  My Photoshop Elements organizer opens up lickity split! 

Let me know how you like your new machine.


----------



## Gisele

Grocery Outlet sells many closeouts and the like. I don't know the source for this acquisition, but who knows maybe it was from Dryers? I think it was from a different source though. 
The price is awesome too, $1.99 each instead of the full price. At Target, it was selling for $4.99.


----------



## DisneyQueen1320

Everything looks so beautiful during the holidays. 
What's the average temp from Thanksgiving to early Dec?

Thanks


----------



## Sherry E

DisneyQueen1320 said:


> Everything looks so beautiful during the holidays.
> What's the average temp from Thanksgiving to early Dec?
> 
> Thanks



Welcome, *DisneyQueen1320*!

Yes, the parks and hotels are very beautiful during the holidays, indeed.  (Did you have a look at the post on the previous page, with links to various photos?)

I don't know what the average temperatures are from Thanksgiving to early December, but I think I have a link to HydroGuy's weather info in the Frequently Asked Questions section on page 1 of this thread.

As a Southern California resident I will say that the weather is very odd from maybe mid-September on through the end of the year.  During that time frame we could see record-breaking heat waves, unexpected cold snaps (like this past early December was pretty chilly for a week or two), heavy wind and dry air, rain, overcast skies, etc.

There have been times in late November/early December when it has been raining a lot, and other years when it is 80 degrees every day.  Sometimes we don't think it will rain and then get hit with more rain than we can handle.

I would say, though, that more than likely the weather in late November/early December would be dry and warm.  Maybe daytime temperatures in the 70's and nighttime temperatures in the 50's.  That's just an educated guess, but I've seen all kinds of weather scenarios take place in autumn and it hard to nail down a specific pattern!


----------



## BarbLM

Just got done making reservations for Dec 10-14. Will be staying at DLH. You will ne seeing me on this thread a lot. Lol


----------



## Sherry E

I had to chuckle.  There are many people who dislike seeing Christmas stuff in the stores before Thanksgiving, let alone in October and September, and there are many folks who are surprised to see Halloween things appear in July or August.  

But two days ago -- February 16th -- I saw an Easter commercial!  Easter is not until April 20th this year!  Cupid was barely on his way out the door when the Easter Bunny moved in!

Don't get me wrong -- none of it bothers me.  I love all of the "fun" holidays, or the holidays that involve festive colors, designs, decorations, TV specials and special packaging of familiar goods (such as the M&M's holiday dispensers).  So I welcome Valentine's Day and Easter (and St. Patrick's Day too), but I was just surprised to see an Easter ad so early!  




BarbLM said:


> Just got done making reservations for Dec 10-14. Will be staying at DLH. You will ne seeing me on this thread a lot. Lol



Welcome, *BarbLM*!

Wonderful!  I'm so glad you joined us, and that you have a trip in the works.  I love going to DLR in that general time frame in December.  Feel free to hang out with us as often as you'd like!  We've got about 5.5 months until the next Theme Week Countdown begins and that will be a 3-month long bonanza of activity, but as any news of the 2014 season trickles in we we will be reporting it and discussing it here in this thread, so stay tuned!


----------



## Luisa

February is nothing, Australian supermarkets start selling hot cross buns and Easter Eggs on January 1! Not that I'm complaining when it comes to 4 months of Cadbury creme eggs and Malteaster bunnies....


----------



## Sherry E

Luisa said:


> February is nothing, Australian supermarkets start selling hot cross buns and Easter Eggs on January 1! Not that I'm complaining when it comes to 4 months of Cadbury creme eggs and Malteaster bunnies....



January 1st!  Wow!  When does Valentine's Day stuff hit the shelves in Australia?  I know that my local stores get in holiday candy and supplies rather early, but I don't think they had any Cadbury creme eggs on January 1st!  

Speaking of Cadbury... The Easter commercial that I saw on TV a couple of days ago was, indeed, the annual Cadbury Bunny tryouts commercial, with the cat and other animals wearing bunny ears.

I guess I'm just surprised that Easter stuff is now on the shelves as long as Christmas stuff and Halloween stuff (in America).  I certainly love Easter, and I love chocolate bunnies, dyed eggs and egg hunts, and those super cute M&Ms Easter dispensers.  I just didn't realize that it was quite as marketable a holiday as Christmas and Halloween -- simply because not as much planning and preparation go into Easter festivities, like for parties, traveling, entertaining, etc.  Most people don't even decorate for Easter, sadly.

Well, no one should be surprised when they see Christmas things sneaking into their stores in September if Easter things are appearing so early!

What's funny is that manufacturers and merchandisers have a bonanza of holidays -- of varying degrees of popularity -- to deal with and sell to the public, in one big block.  Halloween, Thanksgiving, Hanukkah, Christmas, New Year's, Valentine's Day, St. Patrick's Day, Easter, Cinco de Mayo, Mothers Day, Fathers Day, 4th of July and then... nothing... until Halloween, really!  (Not counting the condiments and hamburger buns that go on sale for Labor Day picnics.)   In countries where 4th of July and Halloween are not celebrated, there is an even longer gap in between holidays.

That's probably why the stores out here (like Costco) start trotting out the Halloween merchandise in July!  After July 4th is over the stores don't want the 'holiday momentum' to diminish and the holiday business to fade, so out come the "harvest" wreaths, the 5-pound bags of candy corn and pumpkin votive holders!


----------



## lucysmom

What makes me laugh are the new holiday light displays. At first, there were only Christmas lights.  Then Halloween light displays started getting elaborate. Several neighbors have Halloween displays that rival their Christmas ones.  Now Valentine lights are creeping their way in.  I even saw a huge Valentine inflatable heart in a front yard this year.  We have always had the festive egg trees for Easter at a smattering of houses, but we will have to wait and see if they hold the line with colorful plastic eggs. I am imagining giant inflatable bunnies!


----------



## Luisa

Sherry E said:


> January 1st!  Wow!  When does Valentine's Day stuff hit the shelves in Australia?  I know that my local stores get in holiday candy and supplies rather early, but I don't think they had any Cadbury creme eggs on January 1st!  Speaking of Cadbury... The Easter commercial that I saw on TV a couple of days ago was, indeed, the annual Cadbury Bunny tryouts commercial, with the cat and other animals wearing bunny ears.  I guess I'm just surprised that Easter stuff is now on the shelves as long as Christmas stuff and Halloween stuff (in America).  I certainly love Easter, and I love chocolate bunnies, dyed eggs and egg hunts, and those super cute M&Ms Easter dispensers.  I just didn't realize that it was quite as marketable a holiday as Christmas and Halloween -- simply because not as much planning and preparation go into Easter festivities, like for parties, traveling, entertaining, etc.  Most people don't even decorate for Easter, sadly.  Well, no one should be surprised when they see Christmas things sneaking into their stores in September if Easter things are appearing so early!  What's funny is that manufacturers and merchandisers have a bonanza of holidays -- of varying degrees of popularity -- to deal with and sell to the public, in one big block.  Halloween, Thanksgiving, Hanukkah, Christmas, New Year's, Valentine's Day, St. Patrick's Day, Easter, Cinco de Mayo, Mothers Day, Fathers Day, 4th of July and then... nothing... until Halloween, really!  (Not counting the condiments and hamburger buns that go on sale for Labor Day picnics.)   In countries where 4th of July and Halloween are not celebrated, there is an even longer gap in between holidays.  That's probably why the stores out here (like Costco) start trotting out the Halloween merchandise in July!  After July 4th is over the stores don't want the 'holiday momentum' to diminish and the holiday business to fade, so out come the "harvest" wreaths, the 5-pound bags of candy corn and pumpkin votive holders!


Easter and Christmas are really the only big celebrations here (and Hanukkah depending on where you live). Australia Day is celebrated more for the fact we get a long weekend I think! Halloween is certainly not as popular as the US but it seems to be catching on a little- I know a few neighbourhoods where people will put out something like an orange balloon so kids know they can go to that house to trick or treat. Valentines day, Mothers/Father's Day etc all get a look in but nothing like the 3-4 month countdown of deliciousness that Easter and Christmas do!


----------



## siskaren

lucysmom said:


> I am imagining giant inflatable bunnies!



They already exist :

http://www.americansale.com/Departments/Holidays/Easter/Easter-Airblown-Inflatables.aspx


----------



## kirstie101

So with the announcement of the Avengers Half Marathon Weekend in Disneyland November 15-17, do you think this will affect the start date of the Holiday season in DL?  

My in-laws were going to go in December because they've never seen DL at Christmas.  Now my brother-in-law wants to do the Avengers Half and he'd switch the family trip to the November dates if the Christmas Season at DL would be officially kicked off by then. If its not, he'd just leave the race as a solo trip and still come in December with his family. 

For me it doesn't matter. I know most of the decorations will be up during the half marathon weekend and that will be plenty for me. I can cancel my short December trip I had planned now!


----------



## Sherry E

*This is one of the final posts I will be contributing from this horrible computer from hades!  The new tower & monitor are here, and they need to be hooked up.  When I can set aside a block of time to dismantle the current system and hook up the new one, I will be done with this energy-draining, stress-inducing, soul-crushing beast forever!  

I will have to have a ceremony to commemorate the occasion -- out with the old and in with the new and all of that -- but the ceremony will largely involve a lot of me doing this...  ... so it really won't be all that different than a regular day for me.*




kirstie101 said:


> So with the announcement of the Avengers Half Marathon Weekend in Disneyland November 15-17, do you think this will affect the start date of the Holiday season in DL?
> 
> My in-laws were going to go in December because they've never seen DL at Christmas.  Now my brother-in-law wants to do the Avengers Half and he'd switch the family trip to the November dates if the Christmas Season at DL would be officially kicked off by then. If its not, he'd just leave the race as a solo trip and still come in December with his family.
> 
> For me it doesn't matter. I know most of the decorations will be up during the half marathon weekend and that will be plenty for me. I can cancel my short December trip I had planned now!



Hi, *Kirsten*!

My personal feeling is that the Half Marathon won't interfere with the official start of the _season_, though it is possible that it could interfere with some of the parks' decorations going up in certain places (not sure where), or possibly with some of the holiday-specific events beginning.  

As I mentioned on either the previous page or 2 pages ago, I am fairly certain that the official start of the season will be somewhere between 11/7 and 11/14.  I think it would have to be during that week.  I tend to think that the Christmas Fantasy Parade will tape on 11/7 and 11/8.  I think that Believe in Holiday Magic fireworks will (unofficially) begin on 11/7 or 11/8.  I think that It's a Small World Holiday should open on 11/7, if not a day earlier.  It's possible that the Jingle Jangle Jamboree could be (unofficially) open at that point too.

Then, my guess is that the official start date will _probably_ be Monday, 11/10 or Wednesday, 11/12.  The latest it would begin is 11/14, I think.

By 11/14, things like the Winter Village in DTD, Winter Dreams and Viva Navidad should be up and running.  However, again, the Half Marathon could somehow interfere with when certain things begin, but there is no way to know that yet because there hasn't been a Half Marathon right around the beginning of the holidays in the past.  

It will definitely be something to keep an eye on as the months progress and we inch closer to November.


----------



## mom2rtk

LOL, can I help? 

    

That was very therapeutic. 

Congrats on the new computer, Sherry!


----------



## Sherry E

mom2rtk said:


> LOL, can I help?
> 
> 
> 
> That was very therapeutic.
> 
> Congrats on the new computer, Sherry!





*Janet --*

Thank you!

I think that a good round of  is a very effective stress-reliever for anyone!  It's very healing, somehow!  Everyone, join in the fun! 

Before Kirsten posted I was planning to pop in here in the next couple of days and post something specific before I shut down this horrible PC for good and attempt to set up the new system (operative word being "attempt").  I am still planning to do that, so it will either be later today or tomorrow.  

​

I can't believe we are already almost into March!  Right now we have got about 5-_ish_ months until the next Theme Week Countdown commences!

I should point out that I saw 2 more cartons of the coveted Dreyer's Peppermint Wonderland ice cream (_*which is the same ice cream that Disneyland Resort carries at certain locations during the holiday season, for those who are new to holiday trips to DLR and new to the phenomenon that is Dreyer's/Edy's Peppermint Wonderland ice cream*_!) at CVS the other day.  It is still winter, after all, so why not?!  

Anyway, CVS was just one of my stops that day.  I also ventured into Whole Foods, the 99 Cents Only Store (a treasure trove) and Starbucks.  While in Whole Foods I used up the last few cents on a WF gift card and bought a Newman's Own Peppermint Cup -- it contains a sleeve of three chocolate cups filled with delicious peppermint cream.

Typically I do not put chocolate of any kind in my peppermint ice cream, but... do you see where I am going with this?  

Uh-huh.  That's right.  I crushed up the Newman's Own Peppermint Cups and sprinkled them over a bowl of Peppermint Wonderland ice cream...'cause it is still winter, after all.  And wow...that was yummy.  It was a peppermint wonderland in a bowl, indeed!


----------



## kirstie101

Thank you Sherry! 

mmmm peppermint ice cream sounds so good right now...especially since its 75 outside right now.


----------



## Sherry E

kirstie101 said:


> Thank you Sherry!
> 
> mmmm peppermint ice cream sounds so good right now...especially since its 75 outside right now.



You're welcome!  Of course, I could be totally wrong and we'll find out that DLR's holiday season will officially kick off at some totally unexpected time (after the Half Marathon)...but I don't think so.  Again, the marathon could somehow affect the schedule of certain activities and perhaps when certain decorations go up (depending on what the course/route is), but hopefully not.  Hopefully it won't affect anything.

In typical SoCal fashion we are now getting a delayed winter out here.  It's been winter for more than 2 months now, and for the last few weeks, basically, it has been springy/summery weather.  We've had a lot of days in the 80s and upper 70s.  Apparently, starting tomorrow, rain will kick in.  From what the weather people say, the rain won't be too substantial tomorrow or early Thursday, but the "real" rainy fun will come on Thursday night and last through Saturday.  One weather person said that this will be the "most rain we've seen in years."  I'll believe it when I see it.

In a weird, twisted, warped way, I almost sort of hope that the rain is delayed and that it pours on Sunday.  I think it would be amusing to see all of the celebrities arriving on the Academy Awards red carpet, trying to look glamorous under umbrellas and coats.


----------



## WestMom2two

So I am a worrier and a planner, bad combo right!?  With the latest announcement of the Avenger hero race how do you think it will affect crowd levels for the following week, Monday 17th and on. We planned on doing that Monday-Wednesday but I honestly feel like changing dates if crowd levels will soar. How have previous races affected crowd levels for the Monday after. 

I was thinking of moving to the First week of December now and even considering doing October, again, but I would really like to see Christmas at Disney.


----------



## Sherry E

WestMom2two said:


> So I am a worrier and a planner, bad combo right!?  With the latest announcement of the Avenger hero race how do you think it will affect crowd levels for the following week, Monday 17th and on. We planned on doing that Monday-Wednesday but I honestly feel like changing dates if crowd levels will soar. How have previous races affected crowd levels for the Monday after.
> 
> I was thinking of moving to the First week of December now and even considering doing October, again, but I would really like to see Christmas at Disney.



*WestMom2two -*

If I were to guess I would think that a lot of people will clear out after 11/17...but I also think that a lot of people who are there for the event will stay on and enjoy the parks after the Half Marathon is over because they will expect that week to be less crowded.  It's even possible that certain folks who would ordinarily be going to DLR during other points in the holiday season (like later in November or in December) will move their trips to that weekend so they can participate in the Avengers Half Marathon.  

I don't know if it will be insanely crowded (like peak crowds) -- it's hard to tell because this Half Marathon event is new to the holiday season at DLR -- but I think it will be more crowded than it would have been if there were not a Half Marathon happening.

I am a fan of the first and second weeks in December, even though it was a bit more crowded last year than it had been in recent years.  I don't think you'd be unhappy going during that time frame if you end up switching, and you'd be sure to get the full Disneyland Resort holiday experience (Santa at the 3 hotels, carolers, etc.), but your November dates will probably be okay. 

I don't know if that was much help, but those are my random thoughts!


----------



## ACDSNY

I'm in the same boat *WestMom2two, *we're scheduled for Nov. 16-20th.


----------



## tksbaskets

I'm jelous that many of you have planned your Christmas trips alread!


----------



## mom2rtk

I'm also jealous that people can plan that far out. I was dying to take advantage of that 20% off Orbitz/Ebates deal, but it makes you put in dates. I could change dates half a dozen times between now and then based on things that come up at school.

I had been considering one of the weeks around the Avengers half marathon. But after fighting the crowds of Candlelight Processional weekend last year, I really don't want to take any chances. So back to the drawing board.


----------



## kirstie101

As for the Avengers Half and crowd levels, I'm sure some runners and their families will stay and enjoy the parks the week after the half, and the week before as well. But I really think the majority of the race crowds will be heading out Monday and Tuesday.  Actually there are even some people on FB talking about flying out on Sunday after the race to make another race in Vegas that night! Crazy! 
I know we will be leaving Monday. We'll stop in DL for breakfast that day but thats all.


----------



## julesann

I've been peeking in on this thread and now that I just got back TODAY from a wonderful 4 day Dapper Day stay at the GCH, it is soooo comforting to realize I am now planning an early December trip for a family reunion to celebrate my brother's 50th birthday!! I look forward to sharing the planning with y'all


----------



## Sherry E

julesann said:


> I've been peeking in on this thread and now that I just got back TODAY from a wonderful 4 day Dapper Day stay at the GCH, it is soooo comforting to realize I am now planning an early December trip for a family reunion to celebrate my brother's 50th birthday!! I look forward to sharing the planning with y'all



Welcome, *julesann*!

I'm so happy you joined us here!  We've got a lot of fun coming up in this thread in the next few months -- specifically between late July/early August and November, when we kick off the annual Theme Week Countdown photo bonanza (with a couple of Disney gift card giveaways).  Until then, we are just hanging out, discussing plans, asking/answering questions, waiting for breaking news about the upcoming holiday season, etc.  (I also have to add/revise a bunch of stuff on page 1 of the thread.) 

Will you be staying at the GCH again in December?  If not, be sure to swing by the GCH lobby to enjoy the wonderful holiday atmosphere, Santa and carolers.  You will also find rustic reindeer figures stationed around the front drive-up entrance to the GCH.

While I did enjoy my trips to DLR on the weekend immediately before Christmas in the past (before it became way too crowded for my liking), my new favorite time to go is early December.  I will usually go for one day in November too, just to check on what's new for the season, take photos and report back to this Superthread (a "fact-finding mission," I guess you could say).   But December is my favorite time.  It just feels so much more Christmasy and more festive to me, not to mention the fact that there are a few little things here and there that don't even come out until after Thanksgiving, such as certain merchandise, certain food items in the restaurants, certain decorations, certain music loops around the whole Resort, etc.

I hope you enjoy your early December visit too!  It sounds like the family reunion and 50th birthday of your brother are the perfect reasons to celebrate!


----------



## julesann

Thanks for the warm welcome, Sherry, and the helpful information.  I would love to stay at the GCH again for proximity and the ambiance, and the fact that my brother and his family will be there, but I am not sure it is in our budget.  I do have my first AP  and am going to be on the lookout for lower rates for our stay and hope I can make it work for us.


----------



## yupikgal

Sherry E said:


> WestMom2two -  If I were to guess I would think that a lot of people will clear out after 11/17...but I also think that a lot of people who are there for the event will stay on and enjoy the parks after the Half Marathon is over because they will expect that week to be less crowded.  It's even possible that certain folks who would ordinarily be going to DLR during other points in the holiday season (like later in November or in December) will move their trips to that weekend so they can participate in the Avengers Half Marathon.  I don't know if it will be insanely crowded (like peak crowds) -- it's hard to tell because this Half Marathon event is new to the holiday season at DLR -- but I think it will be more crowded than it would have been if there were not a Half Marathon happening.  I am a fan of the first and second weeks in December, even though it was a bit more crowded last year than it had been in recent years.  I don't think you'd be unhappy going during that time frame if you end up switching, and you'd be sure to get the full Disneyland Resort holiday experience (Santa at the 3 hotels, carolers, etc.), but your November dates will probably be okay.  I don't know if that was much help, but those are my random thoughts!



We are booked for November 18th to the 22nd, I hope there's no residual crowds from the previous week's run.. I was hoping for a fairly uneventful quiet week, and praying that they would start putting up the decorations in the hotel at least by the weekend! Regardless will have a great time and there will be touches of Christmas so I'm excited about that! My kids are very excited to experience the haunted mansion in its full Christmas glory!


----------



## kirstie101

yupikgal said:


> We are booked for November 18th to the 22nd, I hope there's no residual crowds from the previous week's run.. I was hoping for a fairly uneventful quiet week, and praying that they would start putting up the decorations in the hotel at least by the weekend! Regardless will have a great time and there will be touches of Christmas so I'm excited about that! My kids are very excited to experience the haunted mansion in its full Christmas glory!



I hope your kids love Haunted Mansion Holiday! I know I do. I have to admit I hardly ever go on regular HM anymore. But I so look forward to riding it with its Holiday overlay on!


----------



## JadeDarkstar

oh noo uhoh when is this race?


----------



## WestMom2two

Thanks Sherry E, Def considering those December dates now.





ACDSNY said:


> I'm in the same boat *WestMom2two, *we're scheduled for Nov. 16-20th.



Bummer right!? We were planing on being in the park the 17th, 18th & 19th. I am going to look into the first week of December and run it by the husband.


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

yupikgal said:


> We are booked for November 18th to the 22nd, I hope there's no residual crowds from the previous week's run.. I was hoping for a fairly uneventful quiet week, and praying that they would start putting up the decorations in the hotel at least by the weekend! Regardless will have a great time and there will be touches of Christmas so I'm excited about that! My kids are very excited to experience the haunted mansion in its full Christmas glory!



We're with you there! We normally go Thanksgiving week and have switched it up a bit this year 1) because of when our APs expire and 2) hoping for lower crowds. We arrive on the 19th and stay through Tues. 25th. Ours is set in stone, so hoping for the best!


----------



## Sherry E

julesann said:


> Thanks for the warm welcome, Sherry, and the helpful information.  I would love to stay at the GCH again for proximity and the ambiance, and the fact that my brother and his family will be there, but I am not sure it is in our budget.  I do have my first AP  and am going to be on the lookout for lower rates for our stay and hope I can make it work for us.



*julesann --*

Congratulations on the AP!  Despite the hefty price tag that comes with it, it's a great feeling to have one, isn't it?  It's very worthwhile to have an AP for those who either go many times in a year, or who stay for multiple nights in one trip, or who just buy a lot of food and merchandise!  I love the food discounts -- even at counter service places!

I am almost certain that some kind of AP hotel offer will turn up (which would give a better discount than just the standard 10% that AP holders get year-round), and it should cover many weeks throughout October, November and probably all the way up to mid-December...but it probably won't appear in the AP section of the DLR website until the end of the summer season, or maybe even after Labor Day.  

In 2012 there were no good AP hotel discounts at all (other than that 10%) because of all of the DCA/Cars Land-based attendance.  I don't know if you saw any of the threads about it, but in 2013 the AP holders were treated to a wonderful 25% discount that carried through Fall and into December, stopping just shy of Christmas week.  A lot of people took advantage of that -- and it also came with a Fast Pass and a free PhotoPass photo too.  

I can't recall exactly when the 25% discount offer was made public in 2013, but it was probably after the end of the summer season.  I know that I didn't use the discount and book a room until October, but it had already been circulating around for quite a while before that time.

This year's AP discount for Fall may not be 25% (although, let's hope it is!) again, but it could be something like 20%.




yupikgal said:


> We are booked for November 18th to the 22nd, I hope there's no residual crowds from the previous week's run.. I was hoping for a fairly uneventful quiet week, and praying that they would start putting up the decorations in the hotel at least by the weekend! Regardless will have a great time and there will be touches of Christmas so I'm excited about that! My kids are very excited to experience the haunted mansion in its full Christmas glory!



*yupikgal --*

I hope the crowds are mostly gone too.  This Half Marathon is an unexpected development for November!

I'm positive you will get at least some of the hotel holiday merriment for part of your stay, if not all of it.  If we can use last year as a guideline, because Thanksgiving is late again this year then I would have to assume the trees at the 3 hotels (and hopefully the giant fake gingerbread Castle at the DLH) will go up early, though the hotel Santas and the carolers probably won't show up until Thanksgiving.  

One of my biggest pet peeves about the holiday season at DLR has always been the fact that the hotels were decorated and "in the spirit" way after the parks got their decorations and entertainment.  I think that if the season at DLR is going to officially begin on a certain date in November, then everything, decorations-wise, should be up and in place on that date -- including in DTD and at the 3 hotels.  Otherwise -- as wonderful as the 2 parks' decorations are -- I feel like visitors are not getting the full array of holiday fun.

_Unlike_ at WDW -- where many of the hotels are scattered around and not exactly close together or close to the parks, so it wouldn't really make much difference if one or two of them were not decorated at the same time the 4 parks were decorated -- at DLR, all of the hotels, parks and DTD are within walking distance of each other, if not connected, as we know.  (Plus, we only have 2 parks and 3 hotels.)  

So the guests should be able to have one big "holiday experience," in my opinion.  It's not going to require getting in a car or using a bus or boat to get to the hotels from the parks, so it's easy to just wander from park to hotel, from DTD to hotel, from DTD to the parks, etc!  The fact that DLR doesn't -- or didn't -- take that into consideration when mapping out their hotel decorations schedule seemed odd to me.  They mainly seem to be concerned with the parks, and the hotels have been an afterthought.

In the last couple of years I noticed that Disney was mentioning the hotels in their press and synopses of the DLR holiday season.  When they started doing that I was really thinking, "Well, if you are going to hype up the hotels as being in the holiday swing too, then you should have them decorated at the start of the season, when the parks are decorated!"

(Okay, time for me to climb off of my hotel decorations soapbox now.)

Last year the trees were up at the hotels a good 9 days before Thanksgiving -- which was unheard of!  This year I don't know if they will go up 9 days early again, but it's possible.  In any case, something will definitely be up by the end of your trip, at the latest.





kirstie101 said:


> I hope your kids love Haunted Mansion Holiday! I know I do. I have to admit I hardly ever go on regular HM anymore. But I so look forward to riding it with its Holiday overlay on!



*Kirsten --*

Ditto!  It's been so long since I last went on the regular HM that I am almost forgetting that it was the version I grew up with!  I'm so accustomed to the HMH version -- and that is by design, as the holidays and Halloween are my favorite times to be at DLR.  The last time I was at DLR in a non-Halloween or non-Christmas time frame, I didn't go on HM.  I almost feel guilty about it.



JadeDarkstar said:


> oh noo uhoh when is this race?



*Jade --*

Someone will hopefully correct me if I'm wrong, but I think it all ends on 11/17, and the events begin on 11/14 or 11/15??  It's totally new this year, so this was an unexpected little development in what I thought would be an otherwise predictable holiday schedule.




WestMom2two said:


> Thanks Sherry E, Def considering those December dates now.



*WestMom2two --*

You're very welcome!  Either way -- whichever dates you choose -- I think you'll have a great time, but this race/marathon is kind of a wild card for November in terms of knowing how it will affect regular, less chaotic holiday season crowds at that time.  Just when I think it will be a pretty standard, easy-to-predict holiday season, Disney does something to surprise me!


----------



## JadeDarkstar

man that kind of sucks. if its new is there any idea how packed the park may be and if it will be in the park or just in Anaheim where can i go to read more about it. its on the weekend that we would be there.


----------



## kirstie101

JadeDarkstar said:


> man that kind of sucks. if its new is there any idea how packed the park may be and if it will be in the park or just in Anaheim where can i go to read more about it. its on the weekend that we would be there.



It was just announced Tuesday so theres not a whole lot of info out there yet. But you can go to www.rundisney.com to see the official announcement about it. You could also search this board for the Tinkerbell and DL Half official threads and ask folks on there about the usual crowd levels on race weekends. There are also threads on the WISH events/competition boards for both races. 

My experience: I've only run Tink (twice) and to me the parks are crowded on the race days. The day of the Half marathon (Sunday) in my opinion is the most crowded day of race weekend. It gets heavier as the day goes on. Tink was on a 3 day weekend though so there are extra people there due to the holiday. The days prior to the half were moderate I would say. Some may call them heavy. They weren't the crowds we experienced on our trip in August but they weren't what you would expect for low season either. 

I hope this helps you some.


----------



## JadeDarkstar

i went to read some and maybe if we deiced not to change dates we would go and i may join the 5 k race. I have never been in a race before but i am doing more this year, working out and trying to stay in shape too. So maybe this would be a good first time race.

I do wonder if the extra 100-200 for a race is wort it to me. I don't know if it is. I worry about crowds and price and if i could even finish it. But i do about 3 miles on the bikes each morning at my school's gym


----------



## ACDSNY

WestMom2two said:


> Bummer right!? We were planing on being in the park the 17th, 18th & 19th. I am going to look into the first week of December and run it by the husband.



Yes it is.  We're pretty much locked into our dates due to my son's work is too busy in Dec. for him to take a vacation.


----------



## mom2rtk

WestMom2two said:


> Bummer right!? We were planing on being in the park the 17th, 18th & 19th. I am going to look into the first week of December and run it by the husband.



Watch your weekends. If you are looking to avoid big crowds brought in by special events, then you need to know that Candlelight Processional was the first weekend of December next year. I was going to change to November from early December, but am just not sure what I'm going to do.


----------



## Sherry E

Whatever doubts I had about how much rain we were going to get in SoCal were quickly washed away (no pun intended) yesterday.  We've been getting quite a bit of rain since Thursday, but yesterday it was pretty nasty compared to what we normally get.  Not all sections of SoCal get equal amounts of rain, though.  Even somewhere like Beverly Hills might get a different amount of rain than, say, Downtown, although they are both in Los Angeles.  

There was maybe a 30-minute period of time last night when I would say we had nothing short of a deluge, which was kicked off by a super-bright yellow bolt of lightning and a loud thunder clap.  I couldn't believe that much heavy, loud, steady rain could fall in such a short period of time!  I got soaked just trying to dash to my mailbox -- and that took all of 3 minutes, mostly indoors!  

Needless to say, mayhem ensued for many people.  A lot of folks lost power.  I still have my power, luckily, but my phone service is totally dead.  The last time I lost phone service due to a storm, as I recall, I think I was without it for a couple of weeks.  At least I don't live in a mudslide-prone area, though!  I feel for the people who have to worry about mudslides.

Anyway, anyone who has been at DLR for the last couple of days, enjoying the festivities, has probably been treated to nearly-empty parks, I would imagine.



So... _Laissez les bon temps rouler_!!!   The last few days of Mardi Gras are upon us (or, really, upon New Orleans), and it is time to revel in the merriment.  

On Valentine's Day I posted a photo taken during December 2013, but which could also serve as a Valentine's Day-esque image.   Tonight I will post a few photos -- also taken at DL during the Christmas/holiday season -- that have a decidedly Mardi Gras flair!  

The assorted beads, fleur de lis symbols, feathers, jesters, crescent-shaped things and a multitude of mysterious, musical, mercurial masquerade masks begin to go up in New Orleans Square somewhere around the very end of October, stay up all through the holidays and come down after the Bayou Bash at DLR ends.  

These are some of my favorites of the Mardi Gras-inspired holiday decorations:



_*From December 2010...


























From December 2012...




























































































November 2013… 














*_​


----------



## tksbaskets

Love your pictures of NOS *Sherry*!  Here in Michigan Fat Tuesday is known as Paczki Day (Pronounced Ponch-kee)

http://blog.visitdetroit.com/entry/paczki-day-in-detroit-celebrate-fat-tuesday-in-style.html


----------



## Disney127

Thank you Sherry for this wonderful Christmas thread.  There is so much information on it, I wished that we had read the 2012 thread when we visited in Nov 2012 (after a 7 year absence).  We didn't realized how busy it was going to be and missed out on many things during that visit.  But DD and I made up for it by visiting 2 more times in the last year - we loved Halloween time.  And we will be at DL again in mid Nov this year, hoping to see the Christmas decorations again.  So, looking forward to reading your posts and seeing all your photos.


----------



## lucysmom

Loved your pictures Sherry! I remember one balcony during Christmas 2012 that was decorated with beads and colored bottles. It intrigued me. I looked for it during our 2013 trip but it was gone.  Probably because of the construction. Do you think the construction will be finished by the holiday season this year? When I hear about all the rides that are going down I am hopeful that all will be up for our December trip.


----------



## Sherry E

tksbaskets said:


> Love your pictures of NOS *Sherry*!  Here in Michigan Fat Tuesday is known as Paczki Day (Pronounced Ponch-kee)
> 
> http://blog.visitdetroit.com/entry/paczki-day-in-detroit-celebrate-fat-tuesday-in-style.html



Hi, *TK*!

Thank you!  I had originally planned on only posting maybe 4 or 5 unedited holiday season-Mardi Gras photos, tops.  Then, when I was fiddling around with (editing) some other photos that I thought I might use for a special "Mardi Gras page" in an upcoming photo calendar or photo book -- adding frames and effects -- I figured, "Eh...I might as well post these too."  So I ended up with a combo of edited and unedited pictures, all with the common theme of "holiday season/Mardi Gras."  And despite all of the photos I posted, I still didn't show all of the masks!  I left out a few masks. 

Oh my goodness -- I've never heard of this Paczki!  What fun!  Like any good holiday or general celebratory event/day, it involves special food & baked goods -- and, let's be honest, that is one of the best parts of any festive occasion, if not _the_ best part!  

(_Pssst!  Eight more months until the next Hallmark Channel Countdown to Christmas begins...but I think we will likely be treated to a mini-Christmas marathon in 4 months.  Any excuse to watch "Let It Snow" and "Snow Bride" is good for me!_)





Disney127 said:


> Thank you Sherry for this wonderful Christmas thread.  There is so much information on it, I wished that we had read the 2012 thread when we visited in Nov 2012 (after a 7 year absence).  We didn't realized how busy it was going to be and missed out on many things during that visit.  But DD and I made up for it by visiting 2 more times in the last year - we loved Halloween time.  And we will be at DL again in mid Nov this year, hoping to see the Christmas decorations again.  So, looking forward to reading your posts and seeing all your photos.



Welcome, *Disney127*!  I'm happy you joined us.  Better late than never!  

You're always welcome to join us here at any time -- even if you don't have a holiday plan in the works and just want to keep up with what's happening for each season, or just for fun.  Sometimes we discuss rumors and likely seasonal developments here in this thread way before other people on the board discuss them (which is what happened with the dates for the Candlelight Processional/Ceremony last year -- we were talking about the dates back in May, but people who did not follow this thread were asking what the CP dates would be as late as November!). So it never hurts to follow along and hopefully subscribe!

Thank you for the very kind words.  I am going to revamp/update page 1 of this thread a bit so that (among other things) the Seasonal Events section is split up into two posts:  one for Disneyland and one for California Adventure.  I will probably also separate the hotels from Downtown Disney.  In the past, California Adventure and Downtown Disney were not doing too, too much for the holidays so there really was no point in devoting a lot of space to them on page 1.  Now it seems like there are more things happening as time marches on, so it doesn't hurt to give them their own posts.  

I absolutely love Halloween Time as well.  I especially love the Halloween Carnival/Round-Up/Jamboree/Ranch area!  I have been a tad disappointed that the Halloween decorations have been scaled back a bit over the last several years (and almost completely removed from California Adventure), though I'm hopeful that we will begin to see more Halloween-ish things appearing in DCA again.  Disney seems to be making a real effort to stage festive events in DCA, even though we are no longer in a "Limited Time Magic" year.  I think it's only a matter of time before Halloween Time returns to DCA in a real way -- not just a special showing of _Nightmare Before Christmas_ or a _Frankenweenie_ exhibit, but an actual area with decorations or something.  It makes no sense to leave DCA out of the Halloween Time loop!

You should get to see most (if not all) of the holiday decorations on your mid-November trip, as well as be able to experience most of the fun (IASWH, the Christmas parade & fireworks, the Winter Castle lighting, etc).  The only thing I am unsure about is whether or not the hotels & Downtown Disney will have their trees and decorations up that early but, aside from the hotels and DTD, the parks should be in full holiday mode. 

You will see a lot of photos from many people when we kick off the 4th Theme Week Countdown at the end of July/beginning of August.  (Also, somewhere in the last few pages I posted a list of links to various photos from some of our holiday season travelers.)  In the Countdown, every week for 3 months we'll focus on a different theme/aspect of the holiday season at DLR, culminating in a rapid-fire round of daily themes in the final week.  The Countdown ends in Early November -- just in time for many folks to begin their holiday trips!

In the meantime, I am popping in for special occasions to post holiday season photos that also work with other holidays/events.  Finding a holiday photo that could serve as a Valentine's Day image was not too hard (there's a lot of red to be found in the parks in November and December), and the Mardi Gras photos were really easy.  As we inch further towards St. Patrick's Day, Easter and beyond, it gets a little more difficult to find images that can serve a dual purpose!




lucysmom said:


> Loved your pictures Sherry! I remember one balcony during Christmas 2012 that was decorated with beads and colored bottles. It intrigued me. I looked for it during our 2013 trip but it was gone.  Probably because of the construction. Do you think the construction will be finished by the holiday season this year? When I hear about all the rides that are going down I am hopeful that all will be up for our December trip.



Thank you, *lucysmom*!

As far as I had heard (though something could have easily changed that I am unaware of), I _thought_ that the NOS construction (expansion of Club 33) was supposed to be done in or by the summer.  Of course, the Court of Angels will never be the same again but I thought the work should be done by the holidays.

New Orleans Square is one of those areas of Disneyland that seems to have changing decorations every year.  Some of the changes are subtle and may not be obvious.  For example, I think that a few of the masks I saw in 2012 were not there in 2013 (although a lot of them were there).  Certain years may involve fewer masks, and other years showcase more masks.

On the other hand, some of the NOS holiday changes are really obvious.  For example, the wreath with the whimsical crescent moon-headed jester that used to hang above the entrance to the alley between POTC and Cafe Orleans was replaced in 2013 with a new, giant gold Mardi Gras mask.

The balconies' decor changes a bit too.  Sometimes there seem to be more beads and knick knacks, and other times there is less of everything.

One of the biggest New Orleans Square holiday changes over the years has been the disappearance of the strands of light that acted as a sort of canopy over the alley and illuminated the path.  They disappeared several years ago, leaving the alley a bit darker!

What I would like to find out is exactly when the masks and decor go up in NOS each year, because DLR's Enhancement Team seems to be very well thought out and deliberate about when certain things appear, so that it is not completely out of context, i.e., the snow appearing on the Castle before Halloween signifies a gradual changing of the seasons and weather that spans the time frame between Halloween and the holidays.  There is a "story" behind some parts of the gradual, incremental overlay, in other words.

I know that there have been reports in the past of NOS decor sightings in late October.  In my mind, the masquerade masks make perfect sense for Halloween.  Why not put them up before Halloween?  The masks have an air of mystery about them, and Halloween is often associated with mystery and allure as well.  Heck...Halloween is associated with masks in general.  

But...it seems like the schedule for putting up the masks or other NOS decor is not the same every year.  In some years the decor may go up sooner, in late October, and in other years it doesn't appear until very early November.  I would like someone to report to us and let us know (or let me know) when the very first mask of the holiday season is spotted in New Orleans Square!  Even if the other NOS decor is not up yet, I am really curious as to when those masks appear!


----------



## tksbaskets

_Let it Snow_ and _Snow Bride_ are still on my DVR and I've watched them numerous times.  My favs for sure!  You know I'll be watching Christmas in July on the Hallmark Channel *Sherry*


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

tksbaskets said:


> Let it Snow and Snow Bride are still on my DVR and I've watched them numerous times.  My favs for sure!  You know I'll be watching Christmas in July on the Hallmark Channel Sherry



I found out my mom has the Hallmark channel - I told her she'd be seeing a lot of me


----------



## siskaren

tksbaskets said:


> Love your pictures of NOS *Sherry*!  Here in Michigan Fat Tuesday is known as Paczki Day (Pronounced Ponch-kee)
> 
> http://blog.visitdetroit.com/entry/paczki-day-in-detroit-celebrate-fat-tuesday-in-style.html



Hmm, I've always heard it pronounced poonch-kee.


----------



## tksbaskets

DisneyJamieCA said:


> I found out my mom has the Hallmark channel - I told her she'd be seeing a lot of me



For sure   Bonding time with mom 



siskaren said:


> Hmm, I've always heard it pronounced poonch-kee.




Many do say pOOnch-kee but in Hamtramck they are more PUNch than POONch. Either way they are decadent sugar bombs for sure.


----------



## kkmcan

This thread got a little bit buried 4 pages back so I thought I would bump it up.  I read through the entire thing last year as I was living vicariously through everyone who got to go and see the holiday decorations.  

This year we are taking our kids over Thanksgiving break.  In all of our trips we've never been during Christmastime.  I've hemmed and hawed over the dates as we can only go on a weekend but just decided that I really can't take my kids out of school so Turkey day break it is.    We might take them out on Wednesday as that will be our travel day but I don't think it will be to big of a deal.   

We've had a very long dry spell with no Disneyland and I'm starting to get the itch to go.  So are the kids. Dh can take it or leave it but he always has a great time when we go.


----------



## Minnie Loves Mickey

My Husband and I are planning on buying our next AP's on Dec. 31(getting to see the Christmas Decorations for 2 years out of it) and using 2015 as another year for Disney (we like the idea of it being the 60th Anniversary). Well my daughter has invited us to join her on a trip with our 1st GS this July, we will definitely go but now I am wondering if we should get our AP in July. In my mind and way of thinking it would mean I would have to renew it the following July and have one for two years. (I really had my heart set on participating in as much of the 60th celebration s I could). Does anyone have any thoughts on this idea...maybe talk me out of it


----------



## WestMom2two

I'm excited to experience Christmas this year. We just started our "family" trips (since we had kids) in 2012 and went in September. We LOVED September! Then last year we did October and Mickey's Halloween party and we LOVED October! This year we are doing Christmas time in the park and I'm obsessed with Christmas so this will be amazing and I'm sure it will top the last trip which seems to be the trend  I'm booking our trip this month for Christmas season and I'm so excited. I followed this board all last year while planning our October trip so I'm so excited to be apart of it this year!


----------



## Sacha_L

Joining in the fun  We will be at DL December 31st-Jan 4th.  It's our second annual DL X-mas trip  yes it's crazy crowded but we love it!


----------



## DLmama

We're going this year during the holidays too!  We usually go the first week in Dec, but this will be DS's first year in school, so we're waiting until his Christmas break.  We arrive at Disneyland on 12/20 and come home Christmas Eve.  Can't wait! 

Last year we had AP's and were fortunate to make 6 trips.  We couldn't afford to do that again this year, so we're really looking forward to this trip.


----------



## mlnbabies

We are planning our first trip to DL from Dec. 7-12. We have been to WDW several but I wanted to go to DL to celebrate my 50th birthday in Dec.

I will be following this post. Do you think there will be any room discounts for that time period? I'm not sure where we will stay but I hope to stay on property.


----------



## WestMom2two

We are going the 17th - 21st not December but Christmas time!


----------



## Sherry E

Hi, all -- and welcome to those who are just joining us, or who are rejoining us!

I haven't been able to get on here today to reply, and I only have a quick second right now, but I did want to point out that the thread is not too long yet.  For those who are new to the thread or who haven't been keeping up with it since I started it in January, this may be a good time to kind of skim the previous pages before it gets too long.  There have been photos posted (I posted some just about one week ago, and also early in the thread), and other info.  Somewhere in the previous pages I posted links to a bunch of photos from many people.  We have also talked a bit about the Avengers Half Marathon coming up in November.

I've been saying that I have to re-work/update the posts on the first page a bit and that task is not complete yet, but there is still a lot of good info on page 1 nonetheless.  Of course, when the Theme Week Countdown begins in late July/early August, we will have a 3-month long parade of photos coming in!






mlnbabies said:


> We are planning our first trip to DL from Dec. 7-12. We have been to WDW several but I wanted to go to DL to celebrate my 50th birthday in Dec.
> 
> I will be following this post. Do you think there will be any room discounts for that time period? I'm not sure where we will stay but I hope to stay on property.



*minbabies --*

On the previous page, in this post I replied to *julesann* and I talked a bit about the hotel discount situation.  I hope that helps.


----------



## Luisa

It's a public holiday here today so after dropping my dad at dialysis early this morning I thought I'd come home, have a cuppa and put my feet up in front of the telly for a little while. I switched over to TLC and the Samantha Brown WDW holiday special was on and even though I'm not going back until 2015 it's reignited my excitement. Even more so now that I've come back to read through what I've missed on this thread! Most of my Disney time will be at WDW but my mum is really looking forward to seeing Disneyland and DCA in all their Christmas finest too. 

So I will continue following along with everyone else's plans for this year, taking notes of anything new or that I've missed out on previously and hope that the next twelve months goes quickly so I can start properly planning flights etc.


----------



## petals

Going in November and excited to learn as much as possible before I go


----------



## AZpharmacist

I'm taking my daughter to Disneyland for the first time the week after Thanksgiving. I cannot wait! She will be 16 months old. I grew up in LA and went tons as a child but have only been once as an adult (Sept 2010) when I took my husband for the first time. 

I'm an obsessive planner when it comes to vacations so I'm really excited about this thread. Thank you for all the good info on page 1.

I'm trying to decide where to stay and when to book my room. Not going to lie, I've got my heart set on the Grand Californian, but my daughter will be too young to remember it so I'm wondering if I should save it for a little later.


----------



## lucysmom

My daughter was two when we first took her to WDW. People said it was a waste because she would not remember it. It was an incredibly memorable trip.........for me! I remember it all! I am so glad we did it. So, stay where you want to stay and make the memories you want to remember. It is okay to give yourself that gift. BTW-- we stay at GCH and love it.


----------



## AZpharmacist

Lucysmom, you're right. I should stay where I think we will have the most fun. I know she is way too young to remember. This trip is for me. I just can't wait to see the look on her face! I can't wait to show her all the things I love about Disneyland. My first trip was when I was 2 months old. The other day, I was telling my mom that I felt like there is so much I haven't done at Disneyland and she told me that we had done it all multiple times, but I just don't remember anymore. I'm sure she had a blast taking her babies and I'm really looking forward to taking mine.


----------



## bethy

I just booked a trip for Dec 3-7!  This will be our second Christmas trip ever.  We go about annually as a family "just because" but this time DH and I will also be celebrating 25 years together.  Our kiddos will be with us because for me DLR is just not the same without them.  

Subscribing to this thread


----------



## Sherry E

Hello and welcome, *bethy*!   I'm happy you joined us, and that you're looking forward to your second holiday trip -- especially a trip that celebrates your 25th anniversary!

​




*I'm Irish, so I would be betraying my people -- as well as my love of all "fun" holidays -- if I didn't pop into my Christmas/Holiday Superthread and say...*


*Happy St. Patrick's Day

To My Superthread Friends!!!
*​


*I should point out that I detest earthquakes (and, yes, I have lived in Los Angeles my entire life), so I was less than amused to be shaken awake this morning by a (small-ish , but centered fairly close by) tremor.  However... 

I LOVE the fact that today's quake is being referred to as "The Shamrock Shake"!!  How cute is that?  If there has to be seismic activity, it's good to give it a catchy holiday name!  (Not that I want to have any earthquakes on Easter, so don't get any funny ideas, Earth.)



Anyway, as you all know, I like to post Disneyland Resort Christmas/Holiday Season photos on other holidays as well, as I find that many of the different little details around DLR in November and December can work with other themes, however loosely! 

I posted a holiday-repurposed-as-Valentine's-Day-photo on February 14 (the holiday season and Valentine's Day obviously share the color red).  Next, I showed you some of New Orleans Square's Mardi Gras masquerade masks a few days before Fat Tuesday.  So, today, let's celebrate St. Patrick's Day (and Spring, which starts in 3 days!) with a little bit of green!*




_*I left The Green Mask out of the Mardi Gras mask pictures I posted a couple of weeks ago because I knew I would be using it on March 17th!!  (I'm sneaky like that.)



From December 2012...


























The Green Mask was back again for the holidays in December 2013 (and November too)...












And, of course, there are other bits o' green all around DLR, as Christmas trees and decorations are everywhere.  Here are just a few glimpses of some holiday "greenery."



December 2013 -- This is one of the many Club 33 Christmas trees!  The dark green of the branches is a nice contrast to the crimson roses and the golden fleur de lis.  (The wreath shown in soft focus in the background is actually a reflection of a wreath on the opposite wall, above the famous elevator/lift)...










December 2013 -- The soft, pale green complements the red in this vibrant Candlelight Ceremony floral display anchored on the stage in Town Square...










December 2013 -- Notice the Mickey icons on this gift in the Winter Dreams viewing area of DCA...










December 2013 -- Finally, this lime-ish green starfish was a new addition to the (suddenly cluttered, but still beautiful) Paradise Pier Hotel tree last year...






*_​


*May your day be filled with good luck, good fortune and a pot o' gold at the end of the rainbow! 

Recommended TV viewing:  If you can get access to it, there is a St. Patrick's Day/Christmas mash-up from the crafty clay puppet masters of stop-motion at the iconic Rankin-Bass --  titled "The Leprechauns's Christmas Gold" -- that is worth watching...to get you in the spirit!

*


----------



## Cheshirecatty

Thanks for posting *Sherry*, and *"Happy St. Patrick's* *Day"* to you as well!!!

Love the pics, especially where you added the shamrocks---so pretty!

As for the *Paradise Pier Hotel* tree(which I used to *love*--sob, sob), not so much any more, because of those tacky/cluttery decorations(BOO/HISS!!!)


----------



## JadeDarkstar

happy st patty's day all my friends


----------



## tksbaskets

Happy St. Patty's day!  *Sherry* so glad you're OK.  The Shamrock Shake is funny.


----------



## Sherry E

Cheshirecatty said:


> Thanks for posting *Sherry*, and *"Happy St. Patrick's* *Day"* to you as well!!!
> 
> Love the pics, especially where you added the shamrocks---so pretty!
> 
> As for the *Paradise Pier Hotel* tree(which I used to *love*--sob, sob), not so much any more, because of those tacky/cluttery decorations(BOO/HISS!!!)



Thank you, *Cheshirecatty*!

I had fun with adding the shamrocks of varying sizes, though it was very difficult to get my computer to cooperate long enough to be able to work with them.  (The new PC is still waiting to be hooked up and loaded with what I need.)

You know, that Paradise Pier Hotel tree still frustrates me.  That was a case (pre-2013) in which the actual lights on the tree were the "star" of the show.  The jewel-toned ornaments kind of served to complement the lights, but they were more subtle and there was nothing clunky and obtrusive interfering with the tree's beauty.  Even the presents that were under the tree didn't take away from the impact of the beautiful lights too much.

In 2013, however, all of that stuff that was suddenly added to the tree -- the faux sea grass, the starfish and seahorse ornaments, as well as the giant surfboards and seashells underneath the tree -- not only made it look totally cluttered and served to diminish a bit of the beauty of the glowing blue-green lights, but it also (visually) cut down some of the length of the tree.  Did you notice that?  I'm sure that if we were to measure the tree from top to bottom it would be the same length that it has always been, but the clutter around the bottom of it and all of the oceanic accessories hanging from the branches made it appear less towering than it used to appear.  

If the decorators wanted to add a few new knick-knacks on or around the PPH tree, I think the 'less is more' approach would have been more effective.  Again, the blue-green lights are the star of the show, and it's best to just let them shine as much as possible.

Then again, I don't know if you noticed but the lights on the Grand Californian Hotel tree were different in 2013 as well, and some of the ornaments were new or different (though not as glaringly obvious as the ones on the PPH tree!).  Pre-2013 the lights always had a rather warm, golden-yellow kind of glow -- more of a muted, subtle glow than a 'bright, shining' glow, if that makes any kind of sense at all.  They were very fitting with the dim, elegant lighting of the GCH lobby/hearth environment.  

Last year I noticed right away that the GCH lights were brighter, shinier and less subtle.  They were _less_ yellow-gold and _more_ white.  They had been changed between 2012 and 2013.  

Who knows what changes are in store for this year's hotel decorations (or the parks' decorations, for that matter)?  




JadeDarkstar said:


> happy st patty's day all my friends



Happy St, Patrick's Day to you too, *Jade*!





tksbaskets said:


> Happy St. Patty's day!  *Sherry* so glad you're OK.  The Shamrock Shake is funny.




Thank you, *TK*!

This quake started out with quite a boom, because it was so close and it was very shallow (like the horrible Northridge quake of 1994).  I heard things falling on the floor in my upstairs neighbor's apartment.  One unsettling thing is that there have been other quakes in the 3.0-ish range in areas not that far from today's epicenter, but today's quake was a 4.4.  Ideally, we don't want the quakes in a general, overall vicinity getting _bigger_, as that could mean trouble is a-brewin'.  The hope is that they get smaller. 

The other unsettling thing is that the usual Cal Tech folks who speak to the press after quakes didn't seem to know which fault this activity is happening on.  Unknown faults are never a good thing (the Northridge quake happened on a fault that was previously unknown until it erupted).  At least when they know about faults they can study them and see how active they have been over the decades/centuries.  When a new fault pops up that was previously unknown, it is a wild card until they can study it.

Anyway, I like the name "The Shamrock Shake."  Very clever -- I don't know who first called it that, but props to them!


*On a Hallmark Channel Countdown to Christmas-related note* -- The Hallmark Channel had their "up fronts" last week, and they apparently announced all kinds of programming extending through the end of 2014 and into 2015.  They are going to have new series as well, including a series based on the _Mrs. Miracle_ story, but without the Mrs. Miracle from the 2 movies.

While I do occasionally watch some of Hallmark's 'other' movies (in other words, the ones involving Valentine's Day, romance, Ireland or weddings), clearly I am most interested in what's in store for this year's Countdown to Christmas and the 12 new movies coming our way (or 13, if they do a baker's dozen like they did last year).

The only thing that the up fronts revealed pertaining to the Countdown is that the viewership of the Christmas movies had a significant increase in 2013, up from what it was in 2012, although the Countdown has apparently been pulling in solid ratings every year.  Last year they had their biggest audience yet, and that pretty much lasted all through the holiday season -- or at least, for every weekend that new movies debuted.

I would like to think that we helped contribute to the increase in Hallmark's holiday movie ratings/viewers in some way!  It may not seem like it, but when there is discussion about the Countdown and people pick up on it, word spreads and more people tune in.  I think we talked about the Countdown last year more than we ever had in the past -- even before it began, as well as after it was over -- and I know that at least a few new people from the Superthread tuned in because we had been talking about it, so the buzz about it likely spread into other places on the Internet.  (You're welcome for that, Hallmark Channel!)

Oh -- one other thing.  One new movie coming up on November 15th is _Northpole_ -- that is the first-ever movie from the Hallmark Channel and Hallmark Cards combined.  All I know about it is that it stars Tiffani Amber Thiessen as a mom who has -- of course -- lost her Christmas spirit, and by the end of the movie she finds it again, as well as saves Christmas for the town (which I am guessing is called "Northpole")!   It's not exactly a new plot in any way -- we've certainly seen many versions of the "lost her Christmas spirit" story in the past.  And yet, it is strangely comforting somehow, and I am so looking forward to it! 

I seem to not care at all if Hallmark keeps churning out versions of the same holiday stories.  I will watch the new movies when I can.  I will watch the old ones when I can too.  I will watch the ones that have somehow escaped me in previous years!  Whatever they include in the Countdown, I can't wait for November 1st to arrive!


----------



## Cheshirecatty

*Sherry*, I absolutely agree with you about the PPH tree!  We loved the simplicity of it, and the dazzle of those lights which like you say, really were the "star" of the show.

I am wondering if the new lights on the GCH tree are LED lights, because we purchased some of those last year, and they turned out looking quite harsh(even though we chose the ones labeled "warm"), and frankly, we hated them and their lack of softness!  We don't mind the colored LED lights, it's just the white/yellowish ones they can't seem to get right!!!!

Looking forward to all the updates and excitement of your Christmas super thread, as the season approaches, later this year!


----------



## kirstie101

Cheshirecatty said:


> *Sherry*, I absolutely agree with you about the PPH tree!  We loved the simplicity of it, and the dazzle of those lights which like you say, really were the "star" of the show.
> 
> I am wondering if the new lights on the GCH tree are LED lights, because we purchased some of those last year, and they turned out looking quite harsh(even though we chose the ones labeled "warm"), and frankly, we hated them and their lack of softness!  We don't mind the colored LED lights, it's just the white/yellowish ones they can't seem to get right!!!!
> 
> Looking forward to all the updates and excitement of your Christmas super thread, as the season approaches, later this year!



I have to admit that I'm kinda bummed we're going so early in the Christmas season (11/14-11/17) so the trees probably wont be up in the hotels. And especially bummed about this because we're staying at PPH!


----------



## Cheshirecatty

kirstie101 said:


> I have to admit that I'm kinda bummed we're going so early in the Christmas season (11/14-11/17) so the trees probably wont be up in the hotels. And especially bummed about this because we're staying at PPH!



I know how you feel!  We've been in November before, when the trees weren't yet up in the Resort hotels, and it is kind of a bummer.  They are usually up closer to Thanksgiving.

On a positive note, the Parks will be *beautifully decorated*, and that will make up for it(just about)!

Make sure to check out the gift shop(Mickey in Paradise) off the PPH lobby.  They will have a few fun Christmas displays to check out, where you can pick up some festive goodies!


----------



## tksbaskets

Great news about the Hallmark Countdown to Christmas.  I'm with you *Sherry*, I will continue to watch Hallmark Christmas movies that highlight love, romance, and good cheer!

Not surprisingly I too watch the 'other' holiday movies - Valentines, Ireland, etc.  This year I've already enjoyed _Chance at Romance and June in January_

Here is a fun Wikipedia page listing Hallmark original movies:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Hallmark_Channel_Original_Movies


----------



## mvf-m11c

Happy St. Patrick's Day DISers. 

Here are some pictures of the Green mask at NOS during the Holiday season.


----------



## Sherry E

*Cheshirecatty --  *

I think you must be right about the new lights on the GCH tree being LED.  They (whoever is in charge of decorating the hotels) must have had to replace the old lights with the newer, brighter ones.  It's not that the GCH tree looked bad or drastically different, but the old lights were better.

You know, when I was checking in at the PPH front desk in December and the CM was handling my paperwork, I turned around to look at the tree.  I was thinking to myself, "Ugh...all of that clunky stuff underneath the tree is so distracting."  

Then, the CM told me that I was getting a really great room (free upgrade) with an awesome view.  

So I said, pointing at the tree, "You know, that is the greatest tree out of all the hotel trees!  What a great tree!"


​

*TK -- *

You must have read my mind -- I just saw that Wikipedia page like a week or two ago!  I had never seen it, but I stumbled upon it when I was checking for any updates on new Hallmark Christmas movies for this year (this was before I found out about the up fronts).  I didn't read all the way through it because my PC froze up (as usual), but I vowed to go back to it later -- and you just reminded me!  Great minds think alike!  

I wonder if Lifetime's ratings went up during their "It's a Wonderful Lifetime" holiday movies (which do not happen as often as Hallmark's) as well.  With the exception of a few Lifetime movies (like _A Snow Globe Christmas_, for one), I find that I still like the Hallmark ones better!  I think Lifetime probably has a bigger production budget and can get more recognizable faces to star in the movies, but for some reason I prefer the easy, uncomplicated, predictable, no-frills nature of the Hallmark movies.

Speaking of Hallmark Christmas movies, Candace Cameron Bure -- star of _Let it Snow_ and _Moonlight and Mistletoe_ -- is off to a great start on _Dancing with the Stars_ this season.  I just watched it and I didn't expect her to do such a good job, but she did.  Plus, she is just radiant -- it's something from within, I think.  She glows -- like she is a really happy, positive, upbeat, grounded person.

I actually wish Hallmark would do a sequel to _Let it Snow_, _The Christmas Ornament_, _Snow Bride_ and a few others -- they have done a few Christmas sequels in the past (at least 3 that I can think of), so it is not unheard of.  

I saw _Chance at Romance_ and _June in January_!  They were both very cute.  Did you also see _A Ring by Spring_?  There is another new one coming up within the next couple of weeks, I think.

I just saw a couple of older (like 2 or 3 years old) movies for the first time, which I really liked -- one was _Backyard Wedding_, starring Alicia Witt, who was in _A Snow Globe Christmas_ and _A Very Merry Mix-Up_, and the other was _The Seven Year Hitch_.


​

*Kirsten --* 

The first reports of Christmas trees/decorations going up at the DLR hotels last year came in 9 days before Thanksgiving, most likely due to the super-late Thanksgiving.  I am hopeful that a similar schedule will be followed this year because we have another late holiday, but I can't count on it 100%.  Just when I think I have Disney nailed down to a reliable pattern, they go and switch things up on me!   

I am endlessly hoping that DLR will realize that they are depriving a lot of their November holiday visitors from getting the "full holiday experience" by not letting them enjoy the hotels' decor when the season officially starts in the parks.  I think that if the season is starting on a certain date in the parks, then all of DLR should be decorated as well -- hotels, DTD and everything.  Even if Santa doesn't appear at the hotels until Thanksgiving and beyond, at least the trees can/should go up early and the Carolers should be strolling through the hotels!


​

Happy St. Patrick's Day, *Bret*!

Thank you for posting the lovely green mask pictures!


----------



## Escape2Disney

Hi Sherry!

I was so immersed in the DIVA trip, that I didn't realize you started a new Christmas thread! I noticed you included my Christmas trip report - I'm honored!

We didn't go during the Christmas season last year because we wanted to checkout Halloween, but we really missed the biggest holiday season.  Soooo.....

*I just booked December 15-20! *​
My youngest daughter and I will be back at PPH for 5 nights and 6 days.  We originally planned to stay at DLH, but found we could book concierge at PPH for the same price.  It'll be our third stay there, and we've always loved it, so it's a win-win.

I just read through this thread and noticed the Christmas season has so much more to offer now!  I started a list of new-to-us things to look for:


DLH Gingerbread Castle
Viva Navidad
Main Street Flower Market
Elf Days
Reindeer at GCH

Malcon10t mentioned Santa and cookie decorating in the DLH concierge lounge - we're hoping that'll be the case at PPH.  I've also never had a DL Candy Cane, so am considering it this year.

Mickey demitasse cups are so cute!  We won't really need any more desserts, but I think I might need to take one or two of those home. 

Anyway, thank you for starting this thread - it'll keep the planning fun and entertaining.  I appreciate all of the work you put into this!


----------



## kirstie101

Cheshirecatty said:


> I know how you feel!  We've been in November before, when the trees weren't yet up in the Resort hotels, and it is kind of a bummer.  They are usually up closer to Thanksgiving.
> 
> On a positive note, the Parks will be *beautifully decorated*, and that will make up for it(just about)!
> 
> Make sure to check out the gift shop(Mickey in Paradise) off the PPH lobby.  They will have a few fun Christmas displays to check out, where you can pick up some festive goodies!



Oh thanks for the tip! I'll be sure to stop in there!


----------



## Sherry E

Escape2Disney said:


> Hi Sherry!
> 
> I was so immersed in the DIVA trip, that I didn't realize you started a new Christmas thread! I noticed you included my Christmas trip report - I'm honored!
> 
> We didn't go during the Christmas season last year because we wanted to checkout Halloween, but we really missed the biggest holiday season.  Soooo.....
> 
> *I just booked December 15-20! *​
> My youngest daughter and I will be back at PPH for 5 nights and 6 days.  We originally planned to stay at DLH, but found we could book concierge at PPH for the same price.  It'll be our third stay there, and we've always loved it, so it's a win-win.
> 
> I just read through this thread and noticed the Christmas season has so much more to offer now!  I started a list of new-to-us things to look for:
> 
> 
> DLH Gingerbread Castle
> Viva Navidad
> Main Street Flower Market
> Elf Days
> Reindeer at GCH
> 
> Malcon10t mentioned Santa and cookie decorating in the DLH concierge lounge - we're hoping that'll be the case at PPH.  I've also never had a DL Candy Cane, so am considering it this year.
> 
> Mickey demitasse cups are so cute!  We won't really need any more desserts, but I think I might need to take one or two of those home.
> 
> Anyway, thank you for starting this thread - it'll keep the planning fun and entertaining.  I appreciate all of the work you put into this!



Well, hello there, *Escape2Disney*!

Thank you for the kind words -- and Welcome Aboard!  I'm glad you joined us.  I hope that you're doing well (I know you've had some health scares in the past and were not doing so well for a while) and feeling great!

Yes, indeed, we hit the page limit in the previous Superthread (the Theme Week Countdown that took place from August to November really accelerated the activity) sooner than we normally would have in the past, so it was time to move into a new thread and start anew.  

I copied and pasted into this thread all of the stuff I had in the posts on Page 1 of the previous Superthread (including your TR, of course!), but I have to add in more TR links and more links to detailed reviews of trips from some of our DIS'ers, as well as links to additional blogs and bits of info.  I am also planning to split up the post dedicated to Seasonal Activities into two -- one for Disneyland Seasonal Activities and one for California Adventure Seasonal Activities.  I will likely also split the Hotels/DTD post into two.

I've been saving all of the links and info I need to revamp Page 1, but have been waiting on my new PC to be set up with the software I need.  I feel like I am in limbo and can't get anything done until the new system is set up!  My current PC keeps freezing up and making me miserable.

Then, of course, we will kick off the 4th Theme Week Countdown in late July or early August (there will be at least 20 themes to cover, but probably a couple more than that), and it will last until early November.  There will be a chance to win a small Disney gift card for at least a couple of participants in the Countdown (last year I gave out 2 gift cards), so I hope that you'll join in as well!

Anyway, I'm so glad to see that you are returning to the PPH for the holidays!  This will be your first year of seeing their newly cluttered Christmas tree in person!  It used to be so elegant and simple, and now it has clunky seashells and surfboards around the base of it, and assorted starfish, sea horses and sea grass hanging on it.

Last year's holiday season definitely felt bigger and better to me.  Whether I liked some of the the changes or not, it felt like everything had been kicked up a notch or tweaked in some way.  To me it seemed like everywhere I went I was finding decor or some sorts of holiday touches that hadn't been there in the past (or that I didn't realize were there).

You mentioned:


DLH Gingerbread Castle
Viva Navidad
Main Street Flower Market
Elf Days
Reindeer at GCH

The Castle at the DLH, while not made of real gingerbread, emits a gingerbread aroma.  Others stated that they didn't smell the fake gingerbread scent, but when I was in front of it I smelled it for sure.

Even the Santa photo display at the DLH seemed better and cuter to me than usual -- I could be imagining that, though.  Maybe it wasn't any different than it had been in the past.

Viva Navidad was great fun -- so vibrant, lively, jubilant, etc. It is really a joyous celebration and a great addition to DCA.

I loved the Main Street Flower Market!  It had so many beautiful, fresh flowers in all sorts of holiday colors.  

Elf Days was great because it actually brought something holiday-ish into Grizzly Peak!  In fact, with the exception of Tomorrowland and Condor Flats, I found holiday touches in every single land in both parks -- whether it was one single wreath or an extravagant overlay, there was no shortage of holiday merriment in the 2 parks, at the 3 hotels and in Downtown Disney!  (Who knew the 2013 DTD Winter Village would be so cute?  Even ESPN Zone had sports-themed wreaths outside!)

Also -- keep your eyes and ears peeled for something called the *Merriest Holiday Hunt*.  This appears to be a holiday scavenger hunt sort of thing (?) offered by the hotels -- I totally missed out on doing it last year because I didn't go down to the Guest Services desk at the PPH and look into it.  I am hopeful that it will return this year.

Last year the GCH (I think it was the GCH?) offered a "*Winter Ornament Workshop*" as well -- another thing that I totally missed.  I am guessing it would have been open to guests of all 3 hotels and not just the GCH.

And yes -- I loved the new reindeer (don't know if they are made of wood, or wicker, or whatever) that sat outside of the entrance to the GCH, greeting guests as they arrived!  What a great addition to the GCH holiday fun!  I enjoyed seeing them every day, as I crossed the street from the PPH to get to DTD or the parks.

So I will say that the overall 2013 holiday season exceeded my expectations -- and, as we all know, I was already in love with the holidays at DLR so that is saying a lot!  I only hope that DLR can continue on this path of making the holidays bigger and better -- or at least maintaining what they did last year for a while before they remove things.  Some details were missing last year, such as the gingerbread displays in Flo's and in Carthay Circle, but they kept the display in the Cozy Cone and at Storytellers & White Water Snacks. 

I think you have a great holiday trip ahead of you!


----------



## tksbaskets

Great minds thinking alike Sherry.  I loved Candice on DWTS last night.  SO nice and loved that she told Mark Ballas (who I don't really care for) that she's going to be modest in the costuming this season.  Her contemporary was great.  Let is Snow was my favorite HCM from last year and it remains on my DVR.  A Ring by Spring is waiting for me on my DVR as well.

I think in July will be when I work on my Christmas trip report at this rate.  I'm so happy to have NEW PICTURES for our countdown this year!!  DH and I may also sneak in an early December trip to DL!! 

TK


----------



## JadeDarkstar

I sure hope it is bigger and better this year too. I hope im not making a mistake going early nov lol


----------



## Escape2Disney

Sherry E said:


> Well, hello there, *Escape2Disney*!
> 
> Thank you for the kind words -- and Welcome Aboard! I'm glad you joined us. I hope that you're doing well (I know you've had some health scares in the past and were not doing so well for a while) and feeling great!
> 
> Thanks for the warm welcome, Sherry!  The health scares have been big, but I'm still here.  My youngest DD calls me a herd of cats because I have way more than 9 lives
> 
> Yes, indeed, we hit the page limit in the previous Superthread (the Theme Week Countdown that took place from August to November really accelerated the activity) sooner than we normally would have in the past, so it was time to move into a new thread and start anew.
> 
> I copied and pasted into this thread all of the stuff I had in the posts on Page 1 of the previous Superthread (including your TR, of course!), but I have to add in more TR links and more links to detailed reviews of trips from some of our DIS'ers, as well as links to additional blogs and bits of info. I am also planning to split up the post dedicated to Seasonal Activities into two -- one for Disneyland Seasonal Activities and one for California Adventure Seasonal Activities. I will likely also split the Hotels/DTD post into two.
> 
> Your efforts are really appreciated!  Thanks for keeping the holiday spirit going throughout the year.
> 
> I've been saving all of the links and info I need to revamp Page 1, but have been waiting on my new PC to be set up with the software I need. I feel like I am in limbo and can't get anything done until the new system is set up! My current PC keeps freezing up and making me miserable.
> 
> I hope your new one works better for you!  Computer problems can be so stressful.
> 
> Then, of course, we will kick off the 4th Theme Week Countdown in late July or early August (there will be at least 20 themes to cover, but probably a couple more than that), and it will last until early November. There will be a chance to win a small Disney gift card for at least a couple of participants in the Countdown (last year I gave out 2 gift cards), so I hope that you'll join in as well!
> 
> I'll certainly be there!  The only thing is I posted most decent pictures in the trip report.  Is it okay to post them again here when we hit the weekly countdown?
> 
> Anyway, I'm so glad to see that you are returning to the PPH for the holidays! This will be your first year of seeing their newly cluttered Christmas tree in person! It used to be so elegant and simple, and now it has clunky seashells and surfboards around the base of it, and assorted starfish, sea horses and sea grass hanging on it.
> 
> I just love PPH.  The rooms are big and bright, and the staff is fantastic!  We only go once a year (except this year I will go twice), and Robert remembers us each time.  It feels like going home.  While I do eventually want to see the headboards in DLH, I'm glad we're going back to PPH.
> 
> Last year's holiday season definitely felt bigger and better to me. Whether I liked some of the the changes or not, it felt like everything had been kicked up a notch or tweaked in some way. To me it seemed like everywhere I went I was finding decor or some sorts of holiday touches that hadn't been there in the past (or that I didn't realize were there).
> 
> You mentioned:
> 
> 
> 
> DLH Gingerbread Castle
> Viva Navidad
> Main Street Flower Market
> Elf Days
> Reindeer at GCH
> 
> The Castle at the DLH, while not made of real gingerbread, emits a gingerbread aroma. Others stated that they didn't smell the fake gingerbread scent, but when I was in front of it I smelled it for sure.
> 
> Even the Santa photo display at the DLH seemed better and cuter to me than usual -- I could be imagining that, though. Maybe it wasn't any different than it had been in the past.
> 
> Viva Navidad was great fun -- so vibrant, lively, jubilant, etc. It is really a joyous celebration and a great addition to DCA.
> 
> I loved the Main Street Flower Market! It had so many beautiful, fresh flowers in all sorts of holiday colors.
> 
> Elf Days was great because it actually brought something holiday-ish into Grizzly Peak! In fact, with the exception of Tomorrowland and Condor Flats, I found holiday touches in every single land in both parks -- whether it was one single wreath or an extravagant overlay, there was no shortage of holiday merriment in the 2 parks, at the 3 hotels and in Downtown Disney! (Who knew the 2013 DTD Winter Village would be so cute? Even ESPN Zone had sports-themed wreaths outside!)
> 
> Also -- keep your eyes and ears peeled for something called the *Merriest Holiday Hunt*. This appears to be a holiday scavenger hunt sort of thing (?) offered by the hotels -- I totally missed out on doing it last year because I didn't go down to the Guest Services desk at the PPH and look into it. I am hopeful that it will return this year.
> 
> Last year the GCH (I think it was the GCH?) offered a "*Winter Ornament Workshop*" as well -- another thing that I totally missed. I am guessing it would have been open to guests of all 3 hotels and not just the GCH.
> 
> And yes -- I loved the new reindeer (don't know if they are made of wood, or wicker, or whatever) that sat outside of the entrance to the GCH, greeting guests as they arrived! What a great addition to the GCH holiday fun! I enjoyed seeing them every day, as I crossed the street from the PPH to get to DTD or the parks.
> 
> So I will say that the overall 2013 holiday season exceeded my expectations -- and, as we all know, I was already in love with the holidays at DLR so that is saying a lot! I only hope that DLR can continue on this path of making the holidays bigger and better -- or at least maintaining what they did last year for a while before they remove things. Some details were missing last year, such as the gingerbread displays in Flo's and in Carthay Circle, but they kept the display in the Cozy Cone and at Storytellers & White Water Snacks.
> 
> I think you have a great holiday trip ahead of you!



I LOVE hearing how everything seems to be "plussed" since our last visit, though am not thrilled with the changes you mentioned about the PPH tree.  I guess it's a small price to pay for their continued efforts to one-up the year before.  I hope the scavenger hunt is going to be used again this year!  That's right up my alley!


----------



## dedesmith32

I am so excited to post here! Thank you for the awesome thread! I have been to Disneyland 4 times in my life and the last time was in March 2009 with my kids and hubby. I've just booked the Disneyland Hotel for 12/6-12/13 and I couldn't be more excited! I've never stayed on the disney property before nor have I ever been at Christmas and I'm so thrilled! We are surprising our children (age 12 and 9) andi just can't wait for this magical trip! I have been planning for like 2 weeks and I don't know how I am going to wait so long before we go! This will be my children's and Hubby's second time at Disneyland. I want to make it the most amazing Christmas ever so I am just planning and planning and planning! Thank you for all the info! Seriously can't wait to tell my kids!ohandmy hubby and I are celebrating our 15th wedding anniversary this summer and instead of doing something then we are doing this Disney trip!


----------



## northcutt81

Hello! I'm sure it's somewhere im this thread but I can't find it...Does anyone know what the hours are Dec 8th-12th? Are they extended hours or regular? Tia!


----------



## kailuagirl

The last 2 years we went at Halloween time, 2 before that Thanksgiving time.  This year we keep going back and forth when to go, and after looking back at the pictures I totally want to go during the Christmas season!!  It is so magically and truly my favorite time in the parks!!!  Thanks for the inspiration!!

Excited!!


----------



## sleepymouse

northcutt81 said:


> Hello! I'm sure it's somewhere im this thread but I can't find it...Does anyone know what the hours are Dec 8th-12th? Are they extended hours or regular? Tia!


Hours won't be posted for mid-December until November. Best indicator would be last year's hours. They were Mon-Wed 9-9, Thurs 9-10 and Fri 9- midnight. I would expect the same this year.


----------



## northcutt81

sleepymouse said:
			
		

> Hours won't be posted for mid-December until November. Best indicator would be last year's hours. They were Mon-Wed 9-9, Thurs 9-10 and Fri 9- midnight. I would expect the same this year.



Oh okay, well last years hours will help with my planning so thank you!


----------



## sleepymouse

Just secured a VGC studio reservation for Dec.11-14! So excited! First time staying in the villas and first time going to DLR during the holidays.


----------



## knewton64

.......I will be at DL Dec 29th for 7 nghts at PPH.



I am a foodie @ heart -
Q: what kinds of foods do you recommend I try??
(heard that Mainstreet USA has Potato Soup....gonna try it) = YUM!!


what would you have with it afterwards??
to drink with it??



What about foods or drink @ Blue Bayou??




Q: Crowd levels??   
psssttt!!! is is IYO, better or worse than Spring Break crowd level??


What suggestion do you have for someone who has NEVER been to Radiator Springs???
or any other attractions during this time??



Q: what suggestions do you have for celebrating a birthday (December 30th) while there??
(be it food, drink or places to visit, etc).



ANYWHO -
Got lots of firsts for me while visiting there in December 
so any suggestions would still be greatly appreciated.


*ONLY 6,480 MORE HOURS & I WILL BE IN DISNEYLAND!!:*




*p.s*. THANK U SHERRY 4 YOUR THREAD ON CATALINA ISLAND = VERY HELPFUL & INSIGHTFULL.






T.T.F.N.
&
Cheers Y'all


----------



## lucysmom

We enjoyed BB, but the best part of the experience was eating at a waterfront table. The service wasn't that great and, although the food was good, it really wasn't worth the prices. Presentation was steak plopped on a plate. However, I would do it all over again to eat at that table. Make sure you check in a bit early. When you check in, ask for a waterside table. They will probably tell you it is a 45 minute wait, but really it was only about 20 minutes. I learned that trick from the DIS last year and it held true to form when we went.

Really, my favorite restaurant is Storyteller's at the GCH. Everything we have eaten there was delicious. I love the corn chowder. It is a pretty restaurant, and they have had a gingerbread house set up for the last two years that we have been there.


----------



## dedesmith32

I am just loving this thread! Can't wait until December? Is it here yet?


----------



## tksbaskets

I found buried treasure!  While looking and searching for old pictures for an online scrapbooking class I found my pictures from my first trip EVER to Disneyland which was December 1989.  My pictures are mostly of the Christmas Parade but I have another I'll show on a different theme day.

So I'll have more to share this year!


----------



## JadeDarkstar

oh noo we were on page 4 Bump


----------



## Phoenixrising

I'm going to be haunting this thread for awhile. My next trip to DL won't be until 2016, as per DH agreeing to another solo trip for me around that time. Despite fact I went during the Thanksgiving week, I really enjoyed my time at DL despite the insane crowds and intend on heading back to DL during the 2016 Thanksgiving week. At least I can contribute when the time comes  around for the annual Christmastime pic contest. Can't wait to take the new camera I've got on hold (I'm getting it in a couple of days! YAHOO!!) there, as it's got a bigger zoom, and should be able to get better pics than with my old camera, which  unfortunately died during my Nov/13 trip but didn't discover it's impending death until after Christmas. Have a great day everyone!

Trish


----------



## JadeDarkstar

I am getting a new cam too I just have to figuer out what one to get and I am really hoping to get one that charges and doesn't need a million AA's


----------



## petals

Sorry but what are Elf days and when do they start usually?


----------



## Sherry E

petals said:


> Sorry but what are Elf days and when do they start usually?



*petals --*

I wouldn't say there is a "usually" for Elf Days just yet.  Elf Days took place last year and we don't know if they will be back in DCA this year.  I don't see why they wouldn't be back -- the event added a nice little holiday kick to the Grizzly Peak area -- but they were technically part of Limited Time Magic, which was exclusive to last year.

Elf Days were going on when I was at DLR last December, so during the second week of that month.

Anyway, here is the link to the Parks Blog with info about Elf Days --  "Limited Time Magic Brings Elf Days to Disney California Adventure Park" - 
posted on December 6th, 2013 by Erin Glover, Social Media Director, Disneyland Resort


And here is a post of mine from Page 3 of this thread, which includes a photo of the Elf Days brochure, with song lyrics --   Here.


----------



## kkmcan

I had decided on Thanksgiving weekend and now I'm wavering.... which timeframe would be less crazy 

Thanksgiving weekend or Jan 1-4th???

Thanks guys!


----------



## Phoenixrising

I scored a really good deal on the camera I've got on hold till tomorrow, when I pick it up. It's a Sony camera with 20.1mp and 26X optical zoom. It took 3 months of research  to find a camera I liked enough to go out and buy. I'm getting one heck of a deal on it as it's about to go extinct, as the newer models have come in and they are getting rid of the older models right now. Has enough zoom to keep me happy, but am good naturely grumbling as it's as big as my old camera. It's a battery eater, but batteries for it are cheap, and don't mind hauling around extra batteries for it. I can get rechargeable batteries for it, but with the cost of rechargeables, I'm better off using the regular batteries.


----------



## chrisaman

lucysmom said:


> We enjoyed BB, but the best part of the experience was eating at a waterfront table. The service wasn't that great and, although the food was good, it really wasn't worth the prices. Presentation was steak plopped on a plate. However, I would do it all over again to eat at that table. Make sure you check in a bit early. When you check in, ask for a waterside table. They will probably tell you it is a 45 minute wait, but really it was only about 20 minutes. I learned that trick from the DIS last year and it held true to form when we went.  Really, my favorite restaurant is Storyteller's at the GCH. Everything we have eaten there was delicious. I love the corn chowder. It is a pretty restaurant, and they have had a gingerbread house set up for the last two years that we have been there.



We just ate there this weekend. We got there 20 min early, asked for a waterside table, and only waited 5 min. We sat down 15 min before our ressies. The presentation isn't that big of a deal since it is so dark in there it is hard to see. The food is overpriced yes, but ur paying for the experience more than the food


We are staying in the Grand this year for the first time and it will be during Christmas time. I am excited


----------



## Sherry E

kkmcan said:


> I had decided on Thanksgiving weekend and now I'm wavering.... which timeframe would be less crazy
> 
> Thanksgiving weekend or Jan 1-4th???
> 
> Thanks guys!



*kkmcan -*

I would _assume_ Thanksgiving weekend would be slightly busier than the January weekend, for a couple of reasons which may or may not make a difference:  

1) I could be very wrong, but I just think that a few more people might be interested in spending their Thanksgiving holiday breaks at DLR instead of trying to have a "holiday" at the beginning of the New Year; and


2) Simply put -- certain holiday things will be there over Thanksgiving that are not there in early January, and some people will want to enjoy those things.  

Carolers disappear from the hotels (and maybe at least one of the parks too) after Christmas.  Some of the musical Downtown Disney holiday entertainment (if it happens again this year) may stop after Christmas.  The hotel trees and decorations may not stay up past New Year's Day (that's one of those things that I suspect can differ every year, depending on when New Year's Day falls in the week).  The hotel Santas will be gone after Christmas Eve, and the DCA Santa may be gone after Christmas Eve too.  Disney says Santa is there at DLR until 12/24, but he has sometimes (though not always) materialized at the Jingle Jangle Jamboree/Round-Up in his post-Christmas green plaid ensemble (not the red suit) in early January.   




Then again, on the other hand -- just to present the other side of the coin -- that entire first weekend in January will most likely involve the Three Kings Day celebration in DCA, and there could be a lot of people who come out to enjoy that and to get one last dose of the holidays before the season ends.

And...last year there were quite a few people who said that Thanksgiving week and weekend were not too terribly crowded (others said it was crowded) -- not as bad as they expected.


----------



## starshine514

kkmcan said:
			
		

> I had decided on Thanksgiving weekend and now I'm wavering.... which timeframe would be less crazy
> 
> Thanksgiving weekend or Jan 1-4th???
> 
> Thanks guys!



Neither! Seriously though, most APs are blocked Thanksgiving weekend, so it will be out-of-towners or those w/ premium APs there then. While Jan 1 - 4 will be open season for AP holders who were blocked in the two prior weeks and whose kids are still out of school on Christmas break. I think I'd take my chances and stick w/ Thanksgiving weekend as planned.


----------



## kkmcan

Thanks Sherry and Starshine! If we want to see holiday decorations its pretty much one of those two times. I can't take my kids out of school anymore. I'll have a senior and a freshman next year- both very important years so we can only go on days that the kids have off from school. I know that's the same for pretty much everyone too! 

Sherry- thanks for the breakdown on the stuff that may not be around in Jan. I think we could live without the Santas and the caroulers and even some of the decorations. Its mostly the crowds I was trying to compare. It so hard to know which will be worse. 

I'm leaning towards sticking with Thanksgiving weekend still.  I find once Christmas Day is over I'm not so much in the holiday mood anymore and I don't think the holiday aspect of the parks will be so exciting for me in January.


----------



## Sherry E

kkmcan said:


> Thanks Sherry and Starshine! If we want to see holiday decorations its pretty much one of those two times. I can't take my kids out of school anymore. I'll have a senior and a freshman next year- both very important years so we can only go on days that the kids have off from school. I know that's the same for pretty much everyone too!
> 
> Sherry- thanks for the breakdown on the stuff that may not be around in Jan. I think we could live without the Santas and the caroulers and even some of the decorations. Its mostly the crowds I was trying to compare. It so hard to know which will be worse.
> 
> I'm leaning towards sticking with Thanksgiving weekend still.  I find once Christmas Day is over I'm not so much in the holiday mood anymore and I don't think the holiday aspect of the parks will be so exciting for me in January.



*kkmcan --*

You're very welcome!

I think that sticking with Thanksgiving weekend will be good!  As I mentioned above, there were some folks who said that Thanksgiving week and weekend were not too bad in terms of crowds last year (but there were those who said it was very crowded too, of course!).  

I have to think that if that is the case and the Thanksgiving holiday crowds were lighter than expected/lighter than usual in 2013 -- and I didn't see the Thanksgiving week crowds myself to be able to form an opinion -- some people likely stayed away from DLR on that weekend _because_ they assumed it would be crowded...and then they packed into other time frames that are normally _less_ crowded (like early December)!  

The crowd dynamics can so easily shift to where the previously pleasant times become super busy, and the previously busy times thin out a bit.  It's all part of that "crowds causing crowds while trying to avoid crowds" effect that I often speak of on this board.  People get wind of less busy time frames and they book their trips for that time frame, which also leaves the busier time frames less busy.  (It's basically a whole science to try to figure out how to effectively avoid crowds!)  I think that effect may have worked well for Thanksgiving weekend last year, possibly.

What you mentioned about your holiday mood diminishing after Christmas Day is a very valid point -- in fact, that kind of ties into why I mentioned the activities (Santa, carolers, etc.) that will be available pre-Christmas as opposed to possibly not being available post-Christmas.  I was thinking along the lines of other people (crowds) who might want to be at DLR for the "full holiday experience," and therefore might show up for Thanksgiving weekend as opposed to the first weekend of January.  

I think that a lot of people feel as you do, and once December 25th passes -- and especially once January 1st arrives -- they have moved on and out of the holiday mood/mode, preferring to do all of their holiday activities by/before Christmas.  I am the biggest Christmas/holiday season fanatic around, but _even I_ don't feel as much in a Christmas/holiday mood past December 25th!  As corny as it sounds, there is something extra magical and special about that time frame between Thanksgiving and Christmas Day that really works to keep the holiday mood going.  

For some reason, doing holiday things past Christmas -- and, of course, past New Year's -- seems different somehow.  I know that if I had a choice between the two weekends you are considering, I would absolutely go over Thanksgiving if I wanted it to be a real "holiday trip."


----------



## Sherry E

Okay...

I finally made it to the other side!  

I appear to you now from my new PC --  -- and I cannot figure out one single thing in Windows 8!  I am happily zipping along on the Internet and quickly scrolling down pages -- speed is something I have never known on a PC -- but I absolutely hate with all of my being this horrible Windows 8 layout.  Talk about not knowing when to leave well enough alone (Microsoft, I am looking at YOU!).  Good grief, Charlie Brown... even my email looks different.

Anyway, once I get the multiple updates loaded on here that have to be loaded and get some sense of what I am doing I can get back to updating my Halloween and Christmas Superthreads!!!!  At the moment, I honestly can't even figure out how to copy links of pages and posts -- and the info that I compile for my threads is all about links!  Where is the address/search bar that would normally be at the top of the screen?


----------



## Cheshirecatty

*Hooray Sherry*..

Congrats on making it to the other side(would that be the *dark side*?????) of changing out PCs!

We did that earlier this year, and I thought I would lose my mind---had to have my children do/show me everything---*I* *FEEL FOR YOU!!!!!*

Remember, practice makes perfect(and yelling at the screen and getting infuriated doesn't help)!!

Good luck, and we're looking forward to many posts from you, in the *quickly approaching* "upcoming Pre-holiday season"!!!


----------



## Phoenixrising

Congrat's on the new computer Sherry!! My DH has Window's 8 on his newer laptop than mine. He threaten's to throw it out the nearest window all the time, or punch it, which has caused the death of his previous 3 laptops over the years. He hates the latest version of Window's with a passion, so you are not the only one who dislikes it.


----------



## Sherry E

You all know how I love me some holidays, and I had originally intended to post a "*Happy April Fool's Day*" holiday season photo the other day, but my old beast of a PC was giving me problems.  So I skipped it. 

I like to repurpose DLR holiday season photos for other holidays or celebratory events.  I've posted photos for Valentine's Day (from the Main Street Flower Market in December), Mardi Gras (from New Orleans Square in December) and St. Patrick's Day (also from NOS, but a couple of other DLR locations as well).  

How could one ignore April Fool's Day when New Orleans Square is home to  many mischievous jesters -- lurking around corners, dangling from lampposts, embedded in garland and sitting atop balconies.  

So, *belated happy April Fool's Day, everyone*!



_Both from December 2012 (and yes, I edited them and used different effects on each one, as they are destined to end up in one of my calendars or other photo projects!)..._












​





Cheshirecatty said:


> *Hooray Sherry*..
> 
> Congrats on making it to the other side(would that be the *dark side*?????) of changing out PCs!
> 
> We did that earlier this year, and I thought I would lose my mind---had to have my children do/show me everything---*I* *FEEL FOR YOU!!!!!*
> 
> Remember, practice makes perfect(and yelling at the screen and getting infuriated doesn't help)!!
> 
> Good luck, and we're looking forward to many posts from you, in the *quickly approaching* "upcoming Pre-holiday season"!!!



*Cheshirecatty -- *

I may need to borrow your children so they can show me what to do! 

I thought that my days of yelling at computers would be done for a while, after ditching the soul-crushing behemoth that troubled me for years.  And now I have to yell at a computer again!  It's true!  Yelling is required!

I just don't understand this crazy layout of Windows 8.  It seems that everything is set up to try to sell the user on certain services -- services that I previously never needed!  There seem to be dozens and dozens of apps (more than 95 apps, to be exact) that mysteriously "had to be loaded" on this PC  when it was set up, and the apps all involved things I have no interest in.  I was told by the tech guy who set it up for me that Microsoft has fixed it so that you can't load certain software without errors -- if at all -- until you add all of these "updates" to their endless apps.  That's why a lot of people are having trouble with the latest versions of some programs on Windows 8 and 8.1 (such as Photoshop Elements or Adobe Reader) -- they have not accepted all of the updates to the other stuff yet, so Microsoft is essentially forcing them to load things to get the programs that they actually want to work!

And then there are the different screens.  There's the screen with the pretty picture that pops up when you first boot up the PC.  After that there is the start screen with 50,000 different apps. but you have to scroll down and pull up another page to see more.  Then, if you know where to find it you can use the desktop screen.  

I was originally trying to access the DIS through the live Explorer tile on the Start page, which led me to a version of the DIS where there was no way to copy links to anything!  Eventually I realized that I shouldn't access Explorer through the live tile on the Start page, but instead access it from the Desktop screen -- which brought me to the screen that I know, and where I can copy links and open up separate tabs!  But this is crazy business!  I miss the simpler days of just turning on the PC and getting to one simple desktop screen, where I could easily find what I needed.

On a positive note, aside from being able to open things without pages freezing up on me, I do enjoy the nice wide monitor and the keyboard with a softer touch than the one I had.





Phoenixrising said:


> Congrat's on the new computer Sherry!! My DH has Window's 8 on his newer laptop than mine. He threaten's to throw it out the nearest window all the time, or punch it, which has caused the death of his previous 3 laptops over the years. He hates the latest version of Window's with a passion, so you are not the only one who dislikes it.



Thank you, *Trish*!  (Congratulations on your new camera, too, by the way!)

I totally understand your husband's frustration.  Even the tech guy who set up everything for me yesterday said that his office staff doesn't use Windows 8.  They hate it.  They use Windows 7, but only recently got 7 after switching from XP.  No one wants this 8!  I have read many comments online from disgruntled Windows 8 users (although 8.1 is just slightly better -- not by much), and some even said that they ended up uninstalling Windows 8 from their PCs, only to install Windows 7 instead.  You know it's bad when the customers want to downgrade their operating systems instead of upgrade!


----------



## Phoenixrising

Thanks for the congrat's on the camera. I ended up getting a better deal than expected on the camera and the accessories I wanted for it, with the store kicking in a 3 year warranty for $5, and got a really good deal on a 16GB memory card for it, so I'm good to go.  I really like the new camera, even though it's a battery eater. So when I go on vacation, I'm going to have to take lot's of batteries for it. I've talked it over with DH, and if I can save up enough money, the Nov/16 to DL will be a family trip instead of a solo trip.  I would probably book the week before Thanksgiving, as the crowds are slightly lower then. Kids have no clue what I'm up to, and I really don't feel right planning another solo trip to DL in light of the fact the family hasn't been back since Sept/11. Besides the kids would kill me if I did another solo trip before a family trip. My DH had always had a love/hate relationship with computers, but it's when he get's frustrated enough to give the computer a good thump is when he usually ends up killing the hard drive on the current laptop. He's been through 4 laptops in less than 8 years, due to the abuse he heaps on them. Have a great day!!

Trish


----------



## patticass

We are trying to plan a short trip to Disneyland during the Christmas season, tentatively the week after Thanksgiving.  We went in 2013 during Halloween and really enjoyed Mickey's Party, however, we really want to see the Christmas magic.  My question for anyone who knows is do they hold the fireworks in December during the week?  They did not have them last year during the week unless it was a Mickey's Party night.  I am trying to decide whether to spend the 3 days in the park to include a Fri or Sun if those are the only nights for fireworks.  I would prefer midweek for crowds, if there is a chance to see the fireworks.   If there is another place I should look for an answer, please let me know. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Sherry E

patticass said:


> We are trying to plan a short trip to Disneyland during the Christmas season, tentatively the week after Thanksgiving.  We went in 2013 during Halloween and really enjoyed Mickey's Party, however, we really want to see the Christmas magic.  My question for anyone who knows is do they hold the fireworks in December during the week?  They did not have them last year during the week unless it was a Mickey's Party night.  I am trying to decide whether to spend the 3 days in the park to include a Fri or Sun if those are the only nights for fireworks.  I would prefer midweek for crowds, if there is a chance to see the fireworks.   If there is another place I should look for an answer, please let me know. Thanks in advance.



Hello, *patticass*, and welcome!

This is the Disneyland at Christmas/Holiday Season Superthread, so this is the place you should look for answers on all things holiday season-related!  You came to the right place, indeed!

The Believe in Holiday Magic fireworks run every night during the official holiday season, weather permitting.  If it is windy they will not take place. So you should be able to see them any night you are there if you go the week after Thanksgiving.

The Halloween Screams fireworks are used as a selling point for Mickey's Halloween Party -- they were only available to the general public for one year (2009) prior to becoming party exclusives.  The party tends to take place on Fridays and another day earlier in the week.  Outside of the Halloween party, the non-Halloween fireworks take place on Saturdays and Sundays, as well as on Columbus Day.

In the case of Believe in Holiday Magic, however, these fireworks are a regular part of Disneyland Resort's holiday season -- not held hostage to a paid party (as of yet).

In this post from page 1 of this thread -- in the Frequently Asked Questions section (it is, I think, the 4th post down from the top) -- you will see some links to the entertainment calendars and schedules for the last  couple of seasons.  You can see what the schedule was like for last year and when the fireworks were taking place!  Page 1 also has all sorts of other info from previous seasons that you will find useful, from dining info to seasonal activities, etc.  I am in the process of revising it to add in some other links.


----------



## tksbaskets

Sherry E said:


> Okay...
> 
> I finally made it to the other side!
> 
> I appear to you now from my new PC --  -- and I cannot figure out one single thing in Windows 8!  I am happily zipping along on the Internet and quickly scrolling down pages -- speed is something I have never known on a PC -- but I absolutely hate with all of my being this horrible Windows 8 layout.  Talk about not knowing when to leave well enough alone (Microsoft, I am looking at YOU!).  Good grief, Charlie Brown... even my email looks different.
> 
> Anyway, once I get the multiple updates loaded on here that have to be loaded and get some sense of what I am doing I can get back to updating my Halloween and Christmas Superthreads!!!!  At the moment, I honestly can't even figure out how to copy links of pages and posts -- and the info that I compile for my threads is all about links!  Where is the address/search bar that would normally be at the top of the screen?



Yeah, new fast computer!!!  I had to learn Windows 8 when I had to get a new computer too.  Takes some getting used to.  I had to Google how to get the address/search bar to appear in my Google Chrome.

*Sherry* is you see I found some pictures of DL Christmas 1989?


----------



## Sherry E

tksbaskets said:


> Yeah, new fast computer!!!  I had to learn Windows 8 when I had to get a new computer too.  Takes some getting used to.  I had to Google how to get the address/search bar to appear in my Google Chrome.
> 
> *Sherry* is you see I found some pictures of DL Christmas 1989?



I sure did see that, *TK*!  I think I was still struggling with the old PC and in the throes of trying to get this confounded PC situation set up (before it was actually set up!) when I read your post so I didn't comment -- in fact, I skipped a few posts to which I was going to reply (Escape2Disney's was among them).

You will surely be able to use those old photos in a theme (or two) when the new Countdown begins...which will be in less than 4 months!   We are getting closer with each passing week! 

In fact, I am very impressed that you have photos from the holidays of 1989 -- I think the earliest holiday Disneyland photos I can find are from 1990.  I am pretty sure I was there at some point around Christmas pre-1990 (though maybe only once or twice, and it was likely in the late 1970s or very early '80s), but someone else must have taken the photos and my memory is very vague.  I think it was a very brief day trip.

Anyway, I will be eager to see your 1989 treasures!

By the way...there's a new Hallmark Channel movie on tonight. It appears to be their one and only April Fool's Day-themed offering.  Maybe the Hallmark Channel is "the heart of April Fool's Day" too??  Next month I am guessing they will be "the heart of Mother's Day."

Have you downloaded the free upgrade for Windows 8.1?  It is basically the same as Windows 8, but there are a few user-friendly things that make it worthwhile.  I find that 8.1 doesn't try to force me back to the stupid start screen and the page with all of the stores as often as 8 was doing.  And when I sign into Chrome or Explorer I can actually see the address bar and open new tabs with ease.  

Did your Photoshop Elements have trouble with Windows 8, or did you get a version of Elements that was compatible with 8?  I have been reading comments from people who have not been able to get Elements to work, either upon download or after the download, the editor won't work or something.


----------



## areweindisneyyet

NewbieMouse said:


> Thank you, lucysmom - that's encouraging for the Sunday as a plan.  Anyone been there on Christmas Day? I'm not sure if it's not busy or a nightmare...


  Sure have.  Lots of people but as we were there for eight days in total we did quieter things like wander through everywhere in Main Street, watched a show, visited the Pirates Lair on Tom Sawyer Island before enjoying a family dinner at The Grand Californian.   We just soaked up the atmosphere and enjoyed.     I'm so looking forward to returning at the start of the season hopefully. staying at the GCH from 11/12 to 11/14 for a quick stop before a work conference just hubby and me.     Trying to guess how many gingerbread lattes I can consume.  I can't believe I missed Superthread 3.  Sherry so glad to hear about the new computer.  If you right click on the apps on the front screen you can delete the unwanted ones.


----------



## tksbaskets

Sherry E said:


> I sure did see that, *TK*!  I think I was still struggling with the old PC and in the throes of trying to get this confounded PC situation set up (before it was actually set up!) when I read your post so I didn't comment -- in fact, I skipped a few posts to which I was going to reply (Escape2Disney's was among them).
> 
> You will surely be able to use those old photos in a theme (or two) when the new Countdown begins...which will be in less than 4 months!   We are getting closer with each passing week!
> 
> In fact, I am very impressed that you have photos from the holidays of 1989 -- I think the earliest holiday Disneyland photos I can find are from 1990.  I am pretty sure I was there at some point around Christmas pre-1990 (though maybe only once or twice, and it was likely in the late 1970s or very early '80s), but someone else must have taken the photos and my memory is very vague.  I think it was a very brief day trip.
> 
> Anyway, I will be eager to see your 1989 treasures!
> 
> By the way...there's a new Hallmark Channel movie on tonight. It appears to be their one and only April Fool's Day-themed offering.  Maybe the Hallmark Channel is "the heart of April Fool's Day" too??  Next month I am guessing they will be "the heart of Mother's Day."
> 
> Have you downloaded the free upgrade for Windows 8.1?  It is basically the same as Windows 8, but there are a few user-friendly things that make it worthwhile.  I find that 8.1 doesn't try to force me back to the stupid start screen and the page with all of the stores as often as 8 was doing.  And when I sign into Chrome or Explorer I can actually see the address bar and open new tabs with ease.
> 
> Did your Photoshop Elements have trouble with Windows 8, or did you get a version of Elements that was compatible with 8?  I have been reading comments from people who have not been able to get Elements to work, either upon download or after the download, the editor won't work or something.



I've got my DVR set for the new Hallmark movie!  I ended up upgrading my PSE to version 11 so I didn't have any issues.  My new processor is so quick compared to my old one.  My PSE organizer opens right up!


----------



## Sherry E

areweindisneyyet said:


> Sure have.  Lots of people but as we were there for eight days in total we did quieter things like wander through everywhere in Main Street, watched a show, visited the Pirates Lair on Tom Sawyer Island before enjoying a family dinner at The Grand Californian.   We just soaked up the atmosphere and enjoyed.     I'm so looking forward to returning at the start of the season hopefully. staying at the GCH from 11/12 to 11/14 for a quick stop before a work conference just hubby and me.     Trying to guess how many gingerbread lattes I can consume.  I can't believe I missed Superthread 3.  Sherry so glad to hear about the new computer.  If you right click on the apps on the front screen you can delete the unwanted ones.



Well, helllllllllooooooo, *Mia*!!

I'm so glad you've joined us!  It's good to see you back in the Christmas Superthread.  I have to admit, I did wonder what happened to you during the last thread because you disappeared, but I think I saw you post somewhere else on the board so I knew you were at least still around.  I guess I just figured that you -- like many people do -- avoid certain threads if you are not planning a trip, and join the threads if you are planning a trip.  I always try to make sure that people know that they are welcome and encouraged to join in whether a trip is in the works or not, if they want to keep up to date on what's happening for the holiday season -- or if they just want to hang out and soak up information, photos and discussion about past trips, future trips, whatever.

You may or may not have noticed that I have a link to your holiday tour post in the Holiday Tour section of page 1 of the thread (right near tksbaskets' and DizNee Luver's tour links too) -- it's in the Seasonal Events, etc. post.

It is so hard to predict what Disney/DLR will do -- because just as I think I have them nailed down to a reliable pattern that will be easy to follow, they switch things up on me -- but I am hoping/guessing that the parks will be in full holiday swing during your trip.  I am going to assume that the season will have officially begun by your trip in November.  At the very least, even if the whole season has not officially begun by 11/12 I tend to think that it will have begun by 11/14.  So you should at least have one full day of official holiday fun -- if not more -- to ride IASWH and see the fun décor in DL and DCA.

The hotels will probably not be decorated when you're there, sadly, and I'm not sure of the status of the Downtown Disney festivities, but you'll at least get the holiday experience in the parks.

Thank you!  I know you remember (because you used to follow my trip report thread, which is gone forever) the troubles I was having with the old computer.  I mean, I can't even describe how awful it was.  It wasn't merely slow and old.  It just wasn't functioning -- I was shocked that it was even working every day, but it made my life so miserable and it made things so hard to get accomplished that I was going to eventually lose my mind.  Over time, more things started failing or acting up.  Pages would freeze up.  Flash wouldn't update.  Java wouldn't update.  Certain websites were suddenly no longer accessible on my browsers.  It would literally take me one hour to post here in this thread, when all I had to do was type up a couple of paragraphs, because the pages were locking up for 20 minutes or 40 minutes at a time.  I would type two words and the page would freeze up for 20 minutes.  I literally could not deal with it.

So I am so relieved to be done with that mess for a while. You know, I haven't deleted anything on the Start screen yet, but I have right clicked and closed all of the live tiles that kept flashing and blinking.  I don't stay on that screen, so I have no use for live tiles throughout the day.  I really just need the desktop screen -- that's it!  I don't want to access anything else from that Start screen if I can help it.  Everything I need is accessible from the desktop and taskbar!


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

There is so much going on here right now, some of it very stressful, but you just made my day by saying the countdown starts in under 4 months!!! That means I can look forward to our June trip; come back and start getting ready for the countdown which will take us right into our Nov. trip!!!


----------



## Sherry E

DisneyJamieCA said:


> There is so much going on here right now, some of it very stressful, but you just made my day by saying the countdown starts in under 4 months!!! That means I can look forward to our June trip; come back and start getting ready for the countdown which will take us right into our Nov. trip!!!




Hi,* Jamie*!

I hope things haven't been too, too stressful for you.

It sounds like you have devised a good way to pass the time so the months don't drag on for you.  You don't have too long to go before your June trip is here.  Then, we will _probably_ be kicking of the Theme Week Countdown in late July this time around instead of early August -- but I have to double check some themes and days of the week to be sure of how I am going to arrange them.  We still may begin in August.

Let's put it this way -- *the Theme Week Countdown of 2014 will begin somewhere in the week between Monday, July 28th and Monday, August 4th* -- of this we can be certain -- and the *exact date is yet to be determined*!  I will also kick it off with a different theme than the one I chose to start the last 3 Countdowns with -- it's always good to mix it up a bit!  It may be a theme we have covered before, or it could be a brand new theme, but the kick-off theme will be different from the last 3 years' starting themes.

(_Actually, *TK* has unknowingly given me an idea that I might have to mull over a bit...a twist on an existing theme...   Hmm... I must put on my mad scientist hat and go back to my lab to work this out... )_

Also, *Jamie*, be sure to hang out at your mom's house a lot from November 1st until it's time to take your trip, so you can catch some of the Hallmark Christmas flicks!


----------



## Orbitron

Sherry E said:


> I didn't get a chance to reply or comment in the other thread, but I did see *Orbitron's* lovely photo (I'm so glad to read that he had a great time on the trip) and I read *tipovertiff's* trip review as well.  Thank you to them, and to everyone else who took the time to post reviews, photos or recaps when they returned from DLR!



I didn't see this till now, our trip was awesome!  It's great that there is a new superthread for the holiday season. We plan to come back in November. On our last visit we bought an annual pass and that's a good reason to spend another vacation in California!


----------



## dsneygirl

Ok I posted in this thread earlier but we are getting closer to making plans.  Right now we are looking at Nov 13-18/19.  Most of the decor should be up in the parks but not necessarily at the hotels correct?

From reading the FAQs that weekend could be busy with the start of the holiday season but our last trip was Opening Week of DCA in 2012 so it can't be much crazier than that right?


----------



## ACDSNY

Has anyone seen confirmation of this?  Monday, November 18th, 2013 - Friday, November 22nd, 2013 -- _The View_ tapes at Disneyland Resort


----------



## AmberStar

Officially booked our trip for the second week of December. We decided that instead of loads of toys this year we want to buy an experience and life long memory for the kids. 

Our last visit was in 2010 when I was 3 months pregnant with morning sickness, had a 10 month old nursing kiddo and a 4 year old. This trip will be MUCH better and I can't wait!! Everyone is potty trained, 40 inches and can survive without a nap!! December can not come soon enough! 

One of my fave DL visits as a kid was the trip we took at Christmastime... this should be even better experiencing it with my children. Seriously can't wait!!


----------



## Sherry E

Orbitron said:


> I didn't see this till now, our trip was awesome!  It's great that there is a new superthread for the holiday season. We plan to come back in November. On our last visit we bought an annual pass and that's a good reason to spend another vacation in California!



*Orbitron --*

Hello again!  Yes, we ran out of space in the last thread and had to move to a new one!

I think you should definitely get one more holiday visit out of the Annual Pass! Stay tuned for the next Theme Week Countdown in late July or early August as well!




dsneygirl said:


> Ok I posted in this thread earlier but we are getting closer to making plans.  Right now we are looking at Nov 13-18/19.  Most of the decor should be up in the parks but not necessarily at the hotels correct?
> 
> From reading the FAQs that weekend could be busy with the start of the holiday season but our last trip was Opening Week of DCA in 2012 so it can't be much crazier than that right?



*dsneygirl -*

Correct. The parks' décor will be up, and the jury is out on the hotels' décor and Downtown Disney's decorations.  If last year was any indication, the hotels' trees could go up at least one week before Thanksgiving but we won't know for sure until November.

I can't see any reason right now why this year's opening weekend would be any busier than the 2012 opening weekend.  Of course, things could always change!



ACDSNY said:


> Has anyone seen confirmation of this?  Monday, November 18th, 2013 - Friday, November 22nd, 2013 -- _The View_ tapes at Disneyland Resort



*ACDSNY --*



Did you pull that link from page 1 of this thread, or did someone mention something elsewhere?  (Remember, this thread is not fully updated yet -- it's under construction, as the title indicates -- as I had a bad computer I was dealing with and couldn't do anything.  Now that I have a new one I am trying to prepare some things to add in and tweak/remove on page 1.)

That taping was last year, so I don't want to incite panic in people and make them think it is happening this year.  There is no reason to think that _The View_ will be back again this year, but I leave links on page 1 to let the readers read about what happened in previous years.




AmberStar said:


> Officially booked our trip for the second week of December. We decided that instead of loads of toys this year we want to buy an experience and life long memory for the kids.
> 
> Our last visit was in 2010 when I was 3 months pregnant with morning sickness, had a 10 month old nursing kiddo and a 4 year old. This trip will be MUCH better and I can't wait!! Everyone is potty trained, 40 inches and can survive without a nap!! December can not come soon enough!
> 
> One of my fave DL visits as a kid was the trip we took at Christmastime... this should be even better experiencing it with my children. Seriously can't wait!!



Welcome, *AmberStar*!  Thank you for joining us!! 

You will have an amazing time -- the holiday season has changed so much at DLR over the decades, but has also improved in so many ways!  The first and second weeks of December are my favorite times to be at DLR!  It is pure holiday joy and bliss around every corner!


----------



## ACDSNY

Sherry E said:


> Did you pull that link from page 1 of this thread, or did someone mention something elsewhere? (Remember, this thread is not fully updated yet -- it's under construction, as the title indicates -- as I had a bad computer I was dealing with and couldn't do anything. Now that I have a new one I am trying to prepare some things to add in and tweak/remove on page 1.)
> 
> That taping was last year, so I don't want to incite panic in people and make them think it is happening this year. There is no reason to think that _The View_ will be back again this year, but I leave links on page 1 to let the readers read about what happened in previous years.


 
  Hi Sherry

 I saw this on the first page and was wondering if anyone has heard if the they will be back.  I'm hoping it was a one time taping last year.

 Good luck with your new PC.  I need to set up DH new tablet for him and I keep procrastinating.


----------



## Sherry E

ACDSNY said:


> Hi Sherry
> 
> I saw this on the first page and was wondering if anyone has heard if the they will be back.  I'm hoping it was a one time taping last year.
> 
> Good luck with your new PC.  I need to set up DH new tablet for him and I keep procrastinating.



Thank you!  I am still trying to get used to this new PC.  The version of Word that's on here is not at all like the version to which I am accustomed and I am trying to figure out where things are going when I'm saving them, as all of the files and folders seem to be different than in previous versions of MS Word!  Nothing is as it should be!

I tend to think that there is no real need for _The View_ to be at DLR this year -- and especially not in the same time frame again.  I could be wrong, of course!  I would assume they'd go to WDW if they headed back to a Disney Resort at all this year.  It is very unusual for any major show like that to tape at DLR for a whole week even one time, let alone two or more years in a row.  That was a new thing for us.

Now _next_ year, on the other hand... I would not be at all shocked if _The View_ or any other talk show on ABC ended up at DLR, to celebrate the 60th birthday of Disneyland.  That, to me, seems like a big enough event to bring out some of the ABC talk shows, but they could come out any time during 2015 -- maybe in July, when the actual birthdate takes place?  The only problem is that July is peak season, so if talk shows descended on DLR for the 60th they might have to tape during a time frame that was typically less busy.  Last year, _The View_ taped during a week that was typically less busy than other weeks of the holiday season -- pre-Thanksgiving.

One show that could stand to do an update for the holidays at DLR is Guy Fieri's DLR Holiday show (_Guy's Disney Holiday)_.  That was actually filmed/taped in 2008!  It aired on Food Network for the first time in 2009, of course, and it has run on that channel every year since -- despite the fact that a lot has changed!  It needs to be updated, just as some of those Travel Channel Disney shows have been updated over the years.


----------



## ACDSNY

Let's hope so, there seems to be enough going on with the Avenger's marathon.


----------



## GrandBob

Hi Sherry!  I've just poked my head back in here after being away again for a while.  Congrats on your new computer!  While I've managed to diligently stay away from Win8 myself, I know that lots of folks *love* a little utility called Start8 -- http://www.stardock.com/products/start8/ -- It brings back the start button to Win8.  Best of all, it only costs 5 bucks!  Or you can try it out for 30 days for free.

-Bob


----------



## rentayenta

Hi Sherry. I'm here too. Just got back from our first Disney Cruise and just started a trip report (link in soggy).

I'm excited for the Disneyland holiday season this year. Our dates are Nov 22-28. Hope our dates overlap so we can finally meet up.


----------



## Sherry E

*Well, I've got one post on page 1 updated -- that would be the Welcome/Introductory post (the very first one).  Only 11 more posts on page 1 to go!  (I do have all of the extra info I am adding in saved in a Word file, so it will just be a matter of copying, pasting and arranging -- and then making more thumbnails of photos to add into the posts.)

A lot of what I do for this thread and for my Halloween Superthread involves compiling links and bits of info, and then trying to organize them by category.  A lot of what goes into compiling the links and info involves being able to search threads and well as search the forum and the Internet in general.  I can at least search now without everything freezing up on me 2 minutes in!  I don't feel like I am stuck in quicksand for a change!  So much time will be saved!*



ACDSNY said:


> Let's hope so, there seems to be enough going on with the Avenger's marathon.



*Angela --*

Very true.  I think the marathon is the wild card this year.  Last year it was _The View_ that was the wild card in terms of how it would affect crowds and such.  This time around it will be the Avengers!




GrandBob said:


> Hi Sherry!  I've just poked my head back in here after being away again for a while.  Congrats on your new computer!  While I've managed to diligently stay away from Win8 myself, I know that lots of folks *love* a little utility called Start8 -- http://www.stardock.com/products/start8/ -- It brings back the start button to Win8.  Best of all, it only costs 5 bucks!  Or you can try it out for 30 days for free.
> 
> -Bob



Hi, *Bob*!

Thank you!  You are a wise man to steer clear of Windows 8.  I could have gotten a refurbished PC with Windows 7 on it, but I wanted to start fresh, with something new.  I couldn't find any brand new PCs with 7 on them when I looked.  Everything (for a reasonable price) seemed to have 8.  

I have since upgraded (for free) to 8.1 (the update is on the Windows website), but even though 8.1 is just a tiny bit better than 8... I miss the "old" Start button. I hate the stupid Start screen that is on Windows 8 and 8.1.  And I have learned to never access my email from the live tile on the Start screen because it will lead me to some crazy version of email and the Internet that looks totally different from what I am used to.  I couldn't copy links!  I need my regular ol' email and my regular ol' browsers and tabs to look like they used to.

If Start8 works with 8.1, I think $5 is a great deal and well worth it!  Thank you for the link -- I think I will look into it!





rentayenta said:


> Hi Sherry. I'm here too. Just got back from our first Disney Cruise and just started a trip report (link in soggy).
> 
> I'm excited for the Disneyland holiday season this year. Our dates are Nov 22-28. Hope our dates overlap so we can finally meet up.



Hi,* Jenny*!

I love the name of your new TR for your cruise!  How funny!  I watched _Love Actually_ on TV over the weekend, and it is coming up again within the next few days I think.  Check your listings!

So you will be at DLR on Thanksgiving this year?  What fun!  That is on my DLR bucket list -- one of these days I have to actually spend Thanksgiving at DLR.  If there is any way that I will end up at DLR during the time you're there I will be sure to let you know.


----------



## rentayenta

Sherry E said:


> Hi,* Jenny*!
> 
> I love the name of your new TR for your cruise!  How funny!  I watched _Love Actually_ on TV over the weekend, and it is coming up again within the next few days I think.  Check your listings!
> 
> So you will be at DLR on Thanksgiving this year?  What fun!  That is on my DLR bucket list -- one of these days I have to actually spend Thanksgiving at DLR.  If there is any way that I will end up at DLR during the time you're there I will be sure to let you know.




 We already decided we'll be eating corn dogs for Thanksgiving dinner.  I read that the Disneyland t-day buffet is $73.99 per person.  That's like Club 33 brunch prices. 

Love Actually!  Our favorite. Do you watch the Walking Dead? Our fella is the lead, Rick.


----------



## Sherry E

rentayenta said:


> We already decided we'll be eating corn dogs for Thanksgiving dinner.  I read that the Disneyland t-day buffet is $73.99 per person.  That's like Club 33 brunch prices.
> 
> Love Actually!  Our favorite. Do you watch the Walking Dead? Our fella is the lead, Rick.



Of course I watch _The Walking Dead_!  (The scenes with Andrew Lincoln and Keira Knightley are some of the best in _Love Actually_, but it's always funny to hear him with a southern accent in _TWD_.)

Well, you know, you don't have to eat the expensive buffet for Thanksgiving.  There are other options for special holiday meals.  I know that Jazz Kitchen and Catal have holiday meals.  Storytellers has something too.  And there are others I am forgetting at the moment.  But...a corn dog will do in a pinch!


----------



## Phoenixrising

Another option for Thanksgiving dinner is Blue Bayou. On Thanksgiving day they offer a turkey dinner for around the same price as their regular meals (I can check the exact price as I've got all my original receipts if you are interested in the prices). I did the Blue Bayou on Thanksgiving day last year and had their turkey dinner. It was outstanding, and well worth the price. So it's another option for you. I would book 60 days out, as they were turning people away constantly on the day of Thanksgiving, so be aware of this. They were booked solid on Thanksgiving. Hope this helps.


----------



## Orbitron

Is ¡Viva Navidad! coming back this year? We loved the whole celebration and watched the street party as often as possible. The music, dancers and good mood were really infectious. Here are some pictures!


----------



## Escape2Disney

Orbitron said:


> Is ¡Viva Navidad! coming back this year? We loved the whole celebration and watched the street party as often as possible. The music, dancers and good mood were really infectious. Here are some pictures!



Thanks for these pictures!  I'm really looking forward to spending time checking this out.


----------



## my2mickeykids

In years past how often do the parks reach capacity around the Christmas to New Years time frame? Is it everyday or a few days out of that week? Thanks!


----------



## rentayenta

Sherry E said:


> Of course I watch The Walking Dead!  (The scenes with Andrew Lincoln and Keira Knightley are some of the best in Love Actually, but it's always funny to hear him with a southern accent in TWD.)  Well, you know, you don't have to eat the expensive buffet for Thanksgiving.  There are other options for special holiday meals.  I know that Jazz Kitchen and Catal have holiday meals.  Storytellers has something too.  And there are others I am forgetting at the moment.  But...a corn dog will do in a pinch!




The southern accent trips me out too. Gabby didn't believe he's the same Andrew Lincoln that's in Love Actually. She said: but he's English.  

I'll have to look into the other turkey day options. Thanks for the insights.


----------



## chrisaman

Woohoo. I just realized I will be in eland for the candlelight processional this year. Any recommendations for it from anyone?


----------



## Sherry E

Phoenixrising said:


> Another option for Thanksgiving dinner is Blue Bayou. On Thanksgiving day they offer a turkey dinner for around the same price as their regular meals (I can check the exact price as I've got all my original receipts if you are interested in the prices). I did the Blue Bayou on Thanksgiving day last year and had their turkey dinner. It was outstanding, and well worth the price. So it's another option for you. I would book 60 days out, as they were turning people away constantly on the day of Thanksgiving, so be aware of this. They were booked solid on Thanksgiving. Hope this helps.



Good idea, *Trish*!  Blue Bayou is a good suggestion.





Orbitron said:


> Is ¡Viva Navidad! coming back this year? We loved the whole celebration and watched the street party as often as possible. The music, dancers and good mood were really infectious. Here are some pictures!



*Orbitron --*

I'm sure it will be back again this year.  It was a big hit for this past holiday season.  I know that I did several surveys about it during and after my DLR trip, with all kinds of questions about what I thought of it.  I'm sure other people who did the surveys gave it high marks as well.

What lovely photos!  Remember -- we've got a big Theme Week Countdown starting in late July or early August, and it will be a 3-month long parade of photos in this thread (and another gift card giveaway).  So be sure to get your DLR holiday photos ready for the Countdown!





my2mickeykids said:


> In years past how often do the parks reach capacity around the Christmas to New Years time frame? Is it everyday or a few days out of that week? Thanks!



*my2mickeykids --*

Hello!

I could be wrong, but I don't _think_ it's always every single day that Disneyland reaches capacity in that specific week.  Some years have been crazier than others, where 2 or 3 days in a row reached capacity at DL, and maybe one day at DCA.  Other years seem to not be as bad, and the parks don't fill up as often.  It is a really, really busy week though -- but a lot of people say it's not as bad as they expected.  Weather can play a role as well -- if it rains or threatens to rain, that will keep a lot of locals and day trippers away for a while.

*Bret/mvf-m11c* just completed a TR about his trip to DLR in that week between Christmas and New Years last year, and he mentioned the crowds quite a bit.  I don't _think_ he mentioned the park(s) reaching capacity, though.   If he did, I must have overlooked it.   You might want to find his TR in the Disneyland TR forum -- the title begins with "Second All In One..." and it is only 6 pages long or so.  Each installment links to the next installment, so it is easy to get from one section to another.






rentayenta said:


> The southern accent trips me out too. Gabby didn't believe he's the same Andrew Lincoln that's in Love Actually. She said: but he's English.
> 
> I'll have to look into the other turkey day options. Thanks for the insights.



*Jenny -*

I actually think the southern accent is not that great, but I guess I am getting used to it now.  Shane's southern accent was worse!





chrisaman said:


> Woohoo. I just realized I will be in eland for the candlelight processional this year. Any recommendations for it from anyone?



*chrisaman --*

You'll be at DLR on Saturday, Dec. 6th and Sunday, December 7th?  Those are the assumed dates for this year's CP.

Are you trying to avoid the CP and the CP crowds, or are you trying to see the CP?  I know there are two camps for that issue!

I have been at DLR in the past when the CP was happening and I was not trying to see it.  I have also been at DLR when I was fortunate enough to see it two nights in a row.  Last year I was there and tried to see the final performance on the final night, and I have to admit that after having seats in 2012...the standing and waiting around forever was a bummer.  Still, I loved the CP so much in 2012 that I wanted to try to see it in 2013, especially since Kurt Russell was narrating.

If you want to see the CP, you pretty much have to line up in the designated line area way in advance (CMs will direct you to where to stand), or stake out benches early in the day, as some folks do.  I had to line up while the first performance of the night was going on, just to be able to see the second performance.  I made it to the performance, and then got nauseous before "Silent Night" and had to escape the crowds!

Last year there were these girls who were trying to avoid standing, and so they plunked down on the edge of a planter so they could watch the CP.  A CM saw them, told them they were not allowed to sit there, and then promptly escorted them away...*to a seat in the 6th row!!!*  Someone in my crowd said, "If I had known that all it took to get a seat was to sit by that plant I would have done that hours ago!"

The CP is so beautiful, moving and almost haunting in the candlelit, intimate setting of Town Square.  If you love Christmas music and choirs you should love the show.


----------



## rentayenta

We missed Viva Navidad last year. Thanks for the photos Orbitron. 


I am so excited to have 2 days at each park this holiday season, I could pop! 


I didn't dig the accent either but he's so handsome, he could curse me out in German and I'd still think he sounds hot.


----------



## Sherry E

*Woo hoo!  The first 2 posts on page 1 have now been updated (with extra info)!  Check them out!  Ten more posts to go!  I have no idea if the crazy punctuation issues are happening -- in which hyphens and apostrophes vanish when I edit the text and save it -- but if so, I will deal with it later.

I am just plowing through them one by one, in order.  I will ultimately remove all of the 2013 date info from the second post, but am leaving it up now, for reference, until we start to get more info about this year's season!  I think that the dates from last year will help to give people who are planning an idea of when certain things may begin.*





rentayenta said:


> We missed Viva Navidad last year. Thanks for the photos Orbitron.
> 
> 
> I am so excited to have 2 days at each park this holiday season, I could pop!
> 
> 
> I didn't dig the accent either but he's so handsome, he could curse me out in German and I'd still think he sounds hot.




*Jenny --*

Last year was a really good holiday season at DLR in terms of overall merriment and decor.  I think that 2 days per park are almost necessary at this point.  I was there for several nights and days and still could have stayed longer if money had been no object.

So you're in the "Rick camp" and not in the "Daryl camp"?  It seems like most girls like one or the other.


----------



## chrisaman

Sherry E said:


> chrisaman --  You'll be at DLR on Saturday, Dec. 6th and Sunday, December 7th?  Those are the assumed dates for this year's CP.  Are you trying to avoid the CP and the CP crowds, or are you trying to see the CP?  I know there are two camps for that issue!  I have been at DLR in the past when the CP was happening and I was not trying to see it.  I have also been at DLR when I was fortunate enough to see it two nights in a row.  Last year I was there and tried to see the final performance on the final night, and I have to admit that after having seats in 2012...the standing and waiting around forever was a bummer.  Still, I loved the CP so much in 2012 that I wanted to try to see it in 2013, especially since Kurt Russell was narrating.  If you want to see the CP, you pretty much have to line up in the designated line area way in advance (CMs will direct you to where to stand), or stake out benches early in the day, as some folks do.  I had to line up while the first performance of the night was going on, just to be able to see the second performance.  I made it to the performance, and then got nauseous before "Silent Night" and had to escape the crowds!  Last year there were these girls who were trying to avoid standing, and so they plunked down on the edge of a planter so they could watch the CP.  A CM saw them, told them they were not allowed to sit there, and then promptly escorted them away...to a seat in the 6th row!!!  Someone in my crowd said, "If I had known that all it took to get a seat was to sit by that plant I would have done that hours ago!"  The CP is so beautiful, moving and almost haunting in the candlelit, intimate setting of Town Square.  If you love Christmas music and choirs you should love the show.



Thanks for that info and yes I will be there during it. One of us will prob just stand in line for it and then we will rotate out so not everyone is standing in one place for 3 hours. I am looking forward to it


----------



## mvf-m11c

my2mickeykids said:


> In years past how often do the parks reach capacity around the Christmas to New Years time frame? Is it everyday or a few days out of that week? Thanks!






Sherry E said:


> *Bret/mvf-m11c* just completed a TR about his trip to DLR in that week between Christmas and New Years last year, and he mentioned the crowds quite a bit.  I don't _think_ he mentioned the park(s) reaching capacity, though.   If he did, I must have overlooked it.   You might want to find his TR in the Disneyland TR forum -- the title begins with "Second All In One..." and it is only 6 pages long or so.  Each installment links to the next installment, so it is easy to get from one section to another.



When I was there last year during Christmas to New Years break, the parks were very busy to walk through and the wait times for the rides are very high. As for the park capacity, we were able to enter both DL and DCA with no problem. That was in the morning to late night when we entered the parks. I think on Friday during the trip when we left and re-enter DCA, there were huge queues at DL than at DCA. I don't know if the guests were not allowed to enter DL at that time since we were leaving DCA that afternoon and re-entering DCA that night. Luckily we weren't in the queue to enter DL when the park was at capacity. The park crowd levels were not as bad as I have originally thought when coming during Christmas break.

The busiest days of the trip was on Friday and Saturday. Maybe one of those days where entering the turnstiles at DL at some certain time where the park was at capacity. Maybe someone else can answer that question where we didn't have any problem entering DL and DCA.


----------



## dsneygirl

Just realized the weekend we were looking at is Avengers!  So now considering arriving Dec 2-3 (or so)

I know it will be in full Xmas mode but what kind of temps can we expect?  Shorts and tees in the day?  Swimming?


----------



## Sherry E

chrisaman said:


> Thanks for that info and yes I will be there during it. One of us will prob just stand in line for it and then we will rotate out so not everyone is standing in one place for 3 hours. I am looking forward to it



*Chrisaman --*

You're very welcome!  I think you'll enjoy the Candlelight Ceremony/Processional.  It's really lovely.  The "Silent Night" segment (first sung in Spanish by the soloist, and then in English by the audience) is very moving.  More than a few of us were getting a bit misty-eyed during that portion of the performance.  The singer's voice was just beautiful.




mvf-m11c said:


> When I was there last year during Christmas to New Years break, the parks were very busy to walk through and the wait times for the rides are very high. As for the park capacity, we were able to enter both DL and DCA with no problem. That was in the morning to late night when we entered the parks. I think on Friday during the trip when we left and re-enter DCA, there were huge queues at DL than at DCA. I don't know if the guests were not allowed to enter DL at that time since we were leaving DCA that afternoon and re-entering DCA that night. Luckily we weren't in the queue to enter DL when the park was at capacity. The park crowd levels were not as bad as I have originally thought when coming during Christmas break.
> 
> The busiest days of the trip was on Friday and Saturday. Maybe one of those days where entering the turnstiles at DL at some certain time where the park was at capacity. Maybe someone else can answer that question where we didn't have any problem entering DL and DCA.



*Bret --*

Thank you for catching that I mentioned your name.  I was hoping that you would notice that and pop in to address the subject of the crowds between Christmas and New Year's, and you did!




dsneygirl said:


> Just realized the weekend we were looking at is Avengers!  So now considering arriving Dec 2-3 (or so)
> 
> I know it will be in full Xmas mode but what kind of temps can we expect?  Shorts and tees in the day?  Swimming?



Hi, *dsneygirl*!

I think I have a link to HydroGuy's weather info in the Frequently Asked Questions section on Page 1 (in General Information).  However, that primarily deals with averages.  

To be honest, I have experienced weather and temperatures all across the board in December.  I've certainly been to DLR on December days when it was hot -- not even just warm, but in the upper 80's or low 90's!  Hot!  I've seen plenty of folks wearing shorts.  It's not always like that, though -- but a good 70-degree day here and there is not unrealistic to expect.

On the other hand, I have also been to DLR in December when it was raining.  

I've been there when it was very, very windy -- which was kind of fun.  

Often times, the air in December is extremely dry, and in the mornings and evenings it can get cold.  So if you're prone to nose bleeds or sinus issues, be aware of that.  I had an issue with that last year, as did my friend's husband back in December 2011.

Last year, during my trip the temperatures were in the 30s or 40s at night, and the days ranged from the upper 50s to upper 70s, if I recall correctly!

Anywhere from mid-September through December it seems like the weather in SoCal can go in several different directions, but I usually wear t-shirts in the daytime.  I only wear a coat or jacket in the daytime if it is particularly chilly.  And then at night I've got the coat and gloves out and ready!  (Although, in 2009, I was walking around in a t-shirt at night too.)

I do see people swimming at the hotels, however, so it's not out of the question in December!


----------



## pattyduke34

Just set my dates!  Going Nov 20th-25th!!  Can not wait.  This time I am taking my grandson for the first time!!!


----------



## Sherry E

pattyduke34 said:


> Just set my dates!  Going Nov 20th-25th!!  Can not wait.  This time I am taking my grandson for the first time!!!



Hello there, *pattyduke34*!

What a wonderful trip that will be -- your grandson should love the whole experience.  It will be a trip full of wonder and amazement!

I'm so glad you decided to join us here for another Superthread!  The next Theme Week Countdown will begin somewhere between Monday, July 28th and Monday, August 4th (I haven't decided exactly how I am rolling it out yet, but you can always be sure that I will do something a little differently than I did the previous year) -- and I know you are probably the one person I can count on to post photos for every single theme!  You're the only one who posted for every single theme last year, and I have no doubt you will deliver again this year!

I am thinking about, perhaps, giving away THREE gift cards this year -- two of them will go to two randomly chosen winners who contribute photos, and the other one will go to whoever wins the Code Word Challenge!  

Stay tuned!


----------



## crystal1313

Sherry E said:


> I am thinking about, perhaps, giving away THREE gift cards this year -- two of them will go to two randomly chosen winners who contribute photos, and the other one will go to whoever wins the Code Word Challenge!
> 
> Stay tuned!



Yay!  Cannot wait to contribute


----------



## rentayenta

I agree Sherry, one day each was hardly enough last year. I found out today that I won't have points to make my friends reservations unless we go Dec. 1st or after.  I'm not loving my DVC use year right now. I text her to check the likelihood of them joining us and am waiting. If they are 100% then our dates will change to Dec 17-23. Still 6 nights; 4 park days, a beach day, and a drive day each way. 


I'm a total Rick girl. I enjoy Daryl's journey but as far as looks, it's Rick all the way. You?


----------



## Sherry E

*The third post on Page 1 is now updated, and I have made progress on (though not completed) posts #4 and #5 as well.  I also did some tinkering with other posts on that page (such as separating the Hotels post from the Downtown Disney post), but have not finished them!  I'm almost there!*






crystal1313 said:


> Yay!  Cannot wait to contribute



Hi,* crystal1313*!

 

I can't wait for the Countdown to begin, as that is a sort of bridge that takes us from summer right to the holidays -- and by late July or early August I will be fed up with summer and ready to count down!  

I usually need 2 or 3 months to de-holiday_ize_ my mind after January (kind of a refresh or reset, I guess).  Then, when those months have passed and the weather starts to get a bit warmer, right around late March or early April, I begin eagerly looking forward to the holiday season again.  

I'm already at that stage, for the most part (maybe because it's already too warm for me and we're only a couple of weeks into spring) -- I'm already starting to find myself thinking, "I can't wait for the holidays to get here!  Only 7 months to go!"   

...Although, in my world, the "holidays" really begin right before Halloween! 

I'd say that I can't quite convince myself to believe it is "the holiday season" in September -- mostly because September so often hangs on to that terrible summer heat.  I want to believe it is the holiday season when I see pumpkins at DLR, but I think that I can believe it a bit more when we actually hit October 1st.  Once October 1st rolls around, it is GAME ON for me!  October, November and December are "The Fun Months" for me.  That whole block of time -- with a wee dash of early January and maybe even late, late September thrown in -- is pure joy and excitement for me!






rentayenta said:


> I agree Sherry, one day each was hardly enough last year. I found out today that I won't have points to make my friends reservations unless we go Dec. 1st or after.  I'm not loving my DVC use year right now. I text her to check the likelihood of them joining us and am waiting. If they are 100% then our dates will change to Dec 17-23. Still 6 nights; 4 park days, a beach day, and a drive day each way.
> 
> 
> I'm a total Rick girl. I enjoy Daryl's journey but as far as looks, it's Rick all the way. You?



*Jenny --*

That would be during Hanukkah, correct?  I hope your friends let you know soon whether they are definitely going for sure, so you can book December -- although what a pain to plan for the November dates, only to have to switch to a less convenient time because of the points issue.

I am not anti-Daryl in that I have nothing against him and I don't dislike him.  I like his character.  At the same time, I don't get the "Daryl mania" that seems to be taking place.  Initially I didn't care too much for Rick because he never smiles (not that there is much to be smiling about!) and always seems so surly.  I like him much better now.  Plus, his "Love Actually holiday movie cred" goes a long way!


----------



## mvf-m11c

Sherry E said:


> *Bret --*
> 
> Thank you for catching that I mentioned your name.  I was hoping that you would notice that and pop in to address the subject of the crowds between Christmas and New Year's, and you did!



Your welcome Sherry. The crowds during Christmas break were not as bad as I thought. They were higher then the summertimes where it was not that bad. It will be a long time until I go back during Christmas break. 


Speaking of the Avengers Marathon, I am now thinking of moving my trip one week ahead to avoid the marathon. I was disappointed that the Avengers Marathon (11/14 to 11/16) was during the week that I will be going to the DLR during the holiday season which I have done these last few years (if the holiday season starts 11/10 or 11/12 or somewhere around those dates). I am considering going on the 11/7 to 11/9 where it is not the actual start up of the holiday season but at least the decorations should be up, the rides and shows. I know that you have gone on Friday that second weekend of November in the last couple of years and it will be a nice change of trying a new date. Maybe I will think about going during the CP in early December since I haven't seen it yet.


----------



## my2mickeykids

mvf-m11c said:


> When I was there last year during Christmas to New Years break, the parks were very busy to walk through and the wait times for the rides are very high. As for the park capacity, we were able to enter both DL and DCA with no problem. That was in the morning to late night when we entered the parks. I think on Friday during the trip when we left and re-enter DCA, there were huge queues at DL than at DCA. I don't know if the guests were not allowed to enter DL at that time since we were leaving DCA that afternoon and re-entering DCA that night. Luckily we weren't in the queue to enter DL when the park was at capacity. The park crowd levels were not as bad as I have originally thought when coming during Christmas break.  The busiest days of the trip was on Friday and Saturday. Maybe one of those days where entering the turnstiles at DL at some certain time where the park was at capacity. Maybe someone else can answer that question where we didn't have any problem entering DL and DCA.



Thank you for this information it's super helpful & thank you Sherry!!


----------



## rentayenta

Yes Sherry, I didn't realize the entire trip would fall over Hanukkah. Hmmm.....I'm going to call my friend after work and give her their options. If I decide to walk my reservation for November, I can start that Tuesday.  I'll tell you, school gets in the way. Ideally I'd love to go that first week in December but the kids just can't miss 5 days of school. Early Dec would work next for a variety of reasons. Ok....I'll stop whining. 


Actually cred speaks volumes.


----------



## wdwmickey

Just booked our hotel   So excited my whole family will be going to Disneyland at Christmastime this year!!!  Dates are December 13-21


----------



## Sherry E

*Okay, Post #4 on page 1 -- the Seasonal Activities, etc., info for DCA -- is now updated!  It is a land-by-land breakdown of the holiday happenings!  (Expect a similar set-up coming for the "Seasonal Activities - Disneyland Park" post tomorrow!)  Check it out -  here.    

I think the extra Viva Navidad info/links in post #4 should be of interest to **Escape2Disney**, who missed it last year!* 

*And yes, I will ultimately be adding in thumbnails to that post, but for right now I want to make sure the information is there!  The pictures can wait, but the info needs to be there!*





mvf-m11c said:


> Your welcome Sherry. The crowds during Christmas break were not as bad as I thought. They were higher then the summertimes where it was not that bad. It will be a long time until I go back during Christmas break.
> 
> Speaking of the Avengers Marathon, I am now thinking of moving my trip one week ahead to avoid the marathon. I was disappointed that the Avengers Marathon (11/14 to 11/16) was during the week that I will be going to the DLR during the holiday season which I have done these last few years (if the holiday season starts 11/10 or 11/12 or somewhere around those dates). I am considering going on the 11/7 to 11/9 where it is not the actual start up of the holiday season but at least the decorations should be up, the rides and shows. I know that you have gone on Friday that second weekend of November in the last couple of years and it will be a nice change of trying a new date. Maybe I will think about going during the CP in early December since I haven't seen it yet.



*Bret --*

Do you think you actually will end up changing your November dates to 11/7-11/9, even though the season probably won't have officially begun yet?  I am going to guess that the parade taping for ABC will likely take place on 11/7 and 11/8.  I think some of the Main Street décor might go up after the taping is over.

The marathon weekend is happening at a very interesting time.  I can see why DLR is not having it on the weekend _before_ 11/14 (because of the parade taping), and one week _after_ 11/14 would be when all kinds of people begin to descend upon DLR for Thanksgiving week, I suppose.  So I guess they really had no other choice but to have it on 11/14-11/16...unless they had just skipped the marathon during the holiday season entirely!

In any case, it should be enlightening to see how it affects crowds. 

 At this rate, why do I have a feeling that a lot of people will be piling into the second week of December -- the ones who want to avoid the parade taping weekend, the marathon weekend, Thanksgiving weekend and the CP weekend??  I think that the post-CP time frame (and leading up to Christmas week) may end up being more crowded than usual!

It would be good to see the CP at least once, I think -- if you can work an early December visit into your schedule!  Do you think your DA would enjoy the CP?




my2mickeykids said:


> Thank you for this information it's super helpful & thank you Sherry!!



*my2mickeykids --*

You're very welcome!  




rentayenta said:


> Yes Sherry, I didn't realize the entire trip would fall over Hanukkah. Hmmm.....I'm going to call my friend after work and give her their options. If I decide to walk my reservation for November, I can start that Tuesday.  I'll tell you, school gets in the way. Ideally I'd love to go that first week in December but the kids just can't miss 5 days of school. Early Dec would work next for a variety of reasons. Ok....I'll stop whining.
> 
> 
> Actually cred speaks volumes.



*Jenny --*

I don't think it's whining.  I mean, you have to figure out when the best time to go would be -- a time that mainly works for your family, but hopefully also can include your friends.  You have to kind of reason it out in your mind -- what your family can and can't do -- and sometimes that involves thinking (or typing!) aloud.  Sometimes it involves problems in the schedule popping up too and dates having to be moved.  The entire trip taking place right smack dab in the middle of Hanukkah is a big deal.




wdwmickey said:


> Just booked our hotel   So excited my whole family will be going to Disneyland at Christmastime this year!!!  Dates are December 13-21



Hello, *Cheryl*!

I'm glad you joined the thread, and equally glad to see that you have a nice weeklong trip in the works!  What a wonderful trip it should be!


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

Sherry E said:


> Hi, Jamie!  I hope things haven't been too, too stressful for you.  It sounds like you have devised a good way to pass the time so the months don't drag on for you.  You don't have too long to go before your June trip is here.  Then, we will probably be kicking of the Theme Week Countdown in late July this time around instead of early August -- but I have to double check some themes and days of the week to be sure of how I am going to arrange them.  We still may begin in August.  Let's put it this way -- the Theme Week Countdown of 2014 will begin somewhere in the week between Monday, July 28th and Monday, August 4th -- of this we can be certain -- and the exact date is yet to be determined!  I will also kick it off with a different theme than the one I chose to start the last 3 Countdowns with -- it's always good to mix it up a bit!  It may be a theme we have covered before, or it could be a brand new theme, but the kick-off theme will be different from the last 3 years' starting themes.  (Actually, TK has unknowingly given me an idea that I might have to mull over a bit...a twist on an existing theme...   Hmm... I must put on my mad scientist hat and go back to my lab to work this out... )  Also, Jamie, be sure to hang out at your mom's house a lot from November 1st until it's time to take your trip, so you can catch some of the Hallmark Christmas flicks!



Last week was pretty bad stress wise - some bullying stuff in my oldest's class, my stepmom was diagnosed with lung cancer and an event for the school I am chairing got postponed due the weather so lots of "extra" stuff to deal with. All is looking better this week  

I have already told my mom to expect me the month of Nov  I realized that due to our school holiday schedule and us going the week before we usually do (pulling the kids out of independent study that week), they'll actually be in school very little that month!

I'm happy for whenever the theme weeks start. I know they are a lot to put together.


----------



## JadeDarkstar

Hi all and I am happy to come back to find new updates. thanks for working so hard. I have had a couple of long days this week. 

Tuesday morning i almost got hit by a red sports car, and then Tuesday afternoon after we got my son off the bus my hubby was crossing the street , my son behind him and me in the back and this jerk pulled around to turn the corner right as we were crossing the street. My hubby got hit by the car, he ran right in to the roof and the side mirror. It was not a head on crash but the car did crash in to him, he only had a bloody lip and fat lip and bruised but still it was scary and my son was so scared.

I know that some may not care but I normally hop in and say hi when i can but this cars out to get me thing just shock me up and I know I have friends here so thought id say whats been going on with me.

I can not wait for nov and in June is our sea world trip so I am trying to spend all my free time planing these trips to make them the best.


----------



## Phoenixrising

I hope that your DH is OK from the crash. It would be really scary for your son to witness, so I hope that he's not too shaken up by what he saw. I'm hoping that the bloody lip is all that's wrong, and he didn't get injured more seriously. Although he will be feeling sore for a couple of weeks from bruising. I'm just glad that you or your son weren't hurt in the accident. Crazy drivers are everywhere unfortunately, no matter where you live. It seems like even when you are a pedistrian that you have to be constantly on guard for bad drivers. Here's sending some Pixie Dust your way, and hope that everyone is feeling OK!

Trish


----------



## planningjollyholiday

Jadedarkstar,
What an awful experience.  I hope your hubby is okay, and I hope your son isn't too shook up. Even if no one got too hurt, these things can still be really upsetting emotionally so hopefully everyone recovers quickly. Sending some pixie dust your way.


----------



## JadeDarkstar

thank you for all the good wishes and pixi dust. Ya my son seems fine but i told him if he ever need to talk about it or has any bad dreams to come talk to me i'll listen. We have always been an open family and talk a lot but he says hes fine now.It just shock him up and me too. I was very thankful that my son wasn't holding my dh's hand like normally instead he was  closer to me telling me about his aims test. 
Thanks again, some times it helps just to talk to friends about things


----------



## lucysmom

Oh my goodness! What a horrible experience! People drive while eating and talking on the phone these days. I am glad the damage done was not life threatening. I hope the driver learns an important lesson. You have angels looking out for you!


----------



## mvf-m11c

Sherry E said:


> *Bret --*
> 
> Do you think you actually will end up changing your November dates to 11/7-11/9, even though the season probably won't have officially begun yet?  I am going to guess that the parade taping for ABC will likely take place on 11/7 and 11/8.  I think some of the Main Street décor might go up after the taping is over.
> 
> The marathon weekend is happening at a very interesting time.  I can see why DLR is not having it on the weekend _before_ 11/14 (because of the parade taping), and one week _after_ 11/14 would be when all kinds of people begin to descend upon DLR for Thanksgiving week, I suppose.  So I guess they really had no other choice but to have it on 11/14-11/16...unless they had just skipped the marathon during the holiday season entirely!
> 
> In any case, it should be enlightening to see how it affects crowds.
> 
> At this rate, why do I have a feeling that a lot of people will be piling into the second week of December -- the ones who want to avoid the parade taping weekend, the marathon weekend, Thanksgiving weekend and the CP weekend??  I think that the post-CP time frame (and leading up to Christmas week) may end up being more crowded than usual!
> 
> It would be good to see the CP at least once, I think -- if you can work an early December visit into your schedule!  Do you think your DA would enjoy the CP?



I am considering it since the date (11/14-11/16) is during the Avengers Marathon and from seeing the crowd levels from past marathons at the DLR. I am considering that week even though the holiday season doesn't start that first weekend which the "A Christmas Fantasy" parade and "Believe...In Holiday Magic" fireworks (if there is no paid party) should be up and running from past history. I read that the parade taping will be likely that weekend and I am looking at all possibilities during the November trip. I mostly would just go during December like I have been in the past and don't have to worry about this upcoming November during the holiday season. But with my basketball season the busiest during December, November is the best time for me and my DA to go to the DLR during the holiday season. I also thought about 11/21-11/23 which is during Thanksgiving break where we went last year but my DA Deluxe AP is to expire on the 22nd so a December trip is out of the question unless she is going to renew her AP.

When I heard about the marathon that weekend, I was disappointed and had to look at other possible dates to go than during the marathon. I can understand that the marathon won't be during the taping of the parade and the best time to do the marathon was that weekend (11/14 to 11/16). I went during the beginning of Thanksgiving break weekend last year and it wasn't as bad for the first few days until Monday where it was busy. After experiencing Thanksgiving break and Christmas break last year, I don't want to go during the busy times. But now every weekend (season or non-season) feels like its going to be busy. I will look at all possibilities and we have a half a year to decide.

Just like you, I can understand that the second weekend of December might be busy with all those busy weekends in November and the CP in early December. I have enjoyed going to the DLR during the second weekend of December before I moved the dates to November with basketball so it will be very interesting to see how the crowd levels are in mid December.

I have thought about going one time to see the CP at DL where I have seen it at EPCOT during the holiday season. Unlike DL which is only one weekend where EPCOT has several days of CP with different narrators. My DA did enjoy the CP at EPCOT where it was easy to get a seat while it will be difficult to get a nice spot to watch it from MS Town Square.


----------



## JadeDarkstar

thanks lucysmom, 

With planing I am trying to Decide to go the Wednesday and Thursday before fri sat sun of the 5k race, or go the mon and tue after the race. I am hoping having two days non weekend will mean I wont have near as many crowds to deal with for a few things at least.
Any advice from my friends over here? I want to do all the holiday stuff and I am praying it will start right before veterans day this year like last year. 
I have to do the holiday tour and parade,  hoping woc will be the holiday one if they do it this year.


----------



## Sherry E

JadeDarkstar said:


> thanks lucysmom,
> 
> With planing I am trying to Decide to go the Wednesday and Thursday before fri sat sun of the 5k race, or go the mon and tue after the race. I am hoping having two days non weekend will mean I wont have near as many crowds to deal with for a few things at least.
> Any advice from my friends over here? I want to do all the holiday stuff and I am praying it will start right before veterans day this year like last year.
> I have to do the holiday tour and parade,  hoping woc will be the holiday one if they do it this year.



*JadeDarkStar --*

I only have a quick second to pop in so I haven't had time to get caught up on replying to the posts that came in before yours, but I wanted to say that if you want to be sure not to miss anything (like the tour, WoC, etc.), I'd go after the Marathon.  

The Marathon is an unknown factor in all of this, and we don't know how or IF it will affect the schedule this year.  It is _possible_ -- but we will not know for a long while -- that DLR could decide to hold off on starting some things until after the Marathon weekend is over, even if they say that the season "officially" begins on a date before the Marathon takes place.  They, for example, _could_ decide to not start Winter Dreams, Viva Navidad or even the holiday tour until the Marathon is over.  Hopefully they won't do that, but we can't be sure just yet.  This Marathon is a wild card!

DLR may not do anything differently at all, and maybe it will be a typical holiday season schedule with a marathon in the middle of it -- but just to be on the safe side you might want to go after the Marathon is over.

The parade pretty much has to start earlier because it will be taped before the season kicks off (officially).  And IASWH always starts at least a couple of days early.  Last year, Winter Dreams, Viva Navidad and the ice rink in DTD started about one week after the parade and fireworks began, and one week after IASWH and Jingle Cruise opened and the lighting of the Buena Vista Street tree took place.

I'm so glad to read that you and your family are basically okay after that scary ordeal with the idiot driver (except for your husband's bruises and lip)!  Did the guy even stop and get out of the car when he saw that he hit your husband?  I hope so.


----------



## JadeDarkstar

no they stopped but never got out, and once they saw we were ok (sorta) they speed off). I was so shock up i didn't get  number or anything  it just happened so fast but thanks *hugs* 

Ty for the info about the holiday time too. I was thinking of doing the mon tue after the 5k because maybe most the weekend crowds would leave and id have two days after 5k to relax and get low crowds.


----------



## rentayenta

Thanks for letting me think aloud here Sherry.  And your progress on this thread rocks.  It's only April girl and you're on it!


----------



## NewbieMouse

Now that our flights are booked for our 5th annual Christmas trip, I am excited to feel like I can really start following your great new super thread, Sherry! I have firmed up our dates and we will be in the parks December 8-10. And this year I hope to take some pictures!!


----------



## BarbLM

Having a mother daughter trip Dec 10th til the 14th. We are staying at Paradise Pier. Been starting to worry about crowds, but decided why worry the plans are set and that's that. Lol yes still worried about crowds


----------



## Sherry E

*Okay, Post #5 on Page 1 -- which is the Seasonal Events/Activities, etc. in Disneyland section -- is updated, with random videos, a few extra holiday tour reviews from DIS'ers and other stuff.  This one post probably took me longer to organize and put together than any of the other single posts. 

Anyway, the next one that will be updated -- though not tonight -- will be the Dining/Food/Treats post!  I think we all love a good holiday treat now and then! *


----------



## areweindisneyyet

Thanks for the lovely welcome back.  Last year we visited WDW and went on the Disney Dream and in the last 18months have started my own business so have not been around very much at all.    I am so looking forward to my two Disney days on the 12 the and 13th of November.  I'll take as much or little Christmas that there is.  I'm just excited about my unexpected chance to visit my happy place.   I did get to experience Halloween at Disneyworld but I so love Christmas.


----------



## Cheshirecatty

BarbLM said:


> Having a mother daughter trip Dec 10th til the 14th. We are staying at Paradise Pier. Been starting to worry about crowds, but decided why worry the plans are set and that's that. Lol yes still worried about crowds



*Don't Worry!!!!*

That is a *great* time to go!


----------



## areweindisneyyet

Just subbing in.


----------



## NewbieMouse

Cheshirecatty said:


> *Don't Worry!!!!*
> 
> That is a *great* time to go!



I also think this is a good time. I am very crowd phobic as well. We have been a few different times in December as it usually depends on when my husband's San Francisco conference is, and I think the 10-14 will be fine. We were potentially looking at the 22-24 so I switched our whole trip around for crowd fears, but I wouldn't have batted an eye at the 10-14 in the least.


----------



## Escape2Disney

After checking with our Holiday guru Sherry, I started the December Check-in!!  Feel free to stop by and let us know your travel info.  As we get closer to December, we will (hopefully) have a few meet-ups scheduled.

Can't WAIT for December!!


----------



## Sherry E

*Okay, the new and improved Holiday/Food/Dining/Treats/Candy Canes post on page 1 is ready and has been updated!  (That's post #6, for anyone who is keeping track!  I am still making my way down page 1, knocking out the updates one at a time! )

Savor the sweet seasonal goodies Here!!!

Oh, and I moved the Check-In/Meets section (with Escape2Disney's link) over to the Dates post -- post #2.

I guess next it is time to tackle the Shopping and Merchandise post!*


----------



## Cheshirecatty

*Sherry*..LOVE the sweets and treats page(*slobbering!!!*)

I also had to chuckle at your subtle homage to *"Frozen"*, with your *"Do you want to eat a snowmanapple"!!!*

*Very* clever and cute!!!


----------



## Sherry E

Cheshirecatty said:


> *Sherry*..LOVE the sweets and treats page(*slobbering!!!*)
> 
> I also had to chuckle at your subtle homage to *"Frozen"*, with your *"Do you want to eat a snowmanapple"!!!*
> 
> *Very* clever and cute!!!



*Cheshirecatty -*

I can't take credit for that cleverness and cuteness -- that's the name of the blog from the Disney Parks Blog person!  

I should say that I almost didn't put that link in there because it's not a "holiday" blog, per se.  It was published way after the holidays, I think. 

However, I have a feeling that those Olaf apples will be popular once November and December roll around (especially if Olaf is still a strong presence in Fantasyland, in Winter Dreams and at the ice rink in Downtown Disney), and there may not be another blog featuring the Olaf apple at that time.  So I thought I'd bend my own rules and add it in!

I am starting to get in the mood for some holiday goodies about now.  I could go for a nice gingerbread cookie about now.  I won't even get into the fiasco that was the Peppermint Wonderland ice cream last year, because at this point we have no idea if it will be at DLR this year or not -- and if it is, will it be for the whole season or only a random week here and there?

Not that the non-holiday goodies aren't delicious too -- I had a lovely pineapple spear 2 days ago, and it hit the spot on a hot day (I ate it after I ate a hot Cannonballs sandwich at Earl of Sandwich, of course!)!


----------



## JadeDarkstar

we so need a nov check in thread too lol if i wasn't so busy with school id think about starting it. *hugs* thanks for the updated posts you are doing a good job.


----------



## Sherry E

*Holliday Shopping/Merchandise Post (#7 on page 1) - DONE!

Next up will be the updating of the Hotels post (complete with Santa's schedules from each hotel in 2013!) and the Downtown Disney post!*



JadeDarkstar said:


> we so need a nov check in thread too lol if i wasn't so busy with school id think about starting it. *hugs* thanks for the updated posts you are doing a good job.



Thank you for the kind words, *Jade*!

I am trying to zip through the updates on page one for a few reasons:

1) Because I know that people are already planning their holiday trips and need info;

2) Because I didn't want to still be working on these darn updates when the Theme Week Countdown begins in late July or early August!;

3) Because I wanted to get these updates done before any info on the 2014 season begins to come in; and

4) Because my Halloween Superthread is in need of attention -- it is getting a page 1 makeover like the Christmas Superthread got (though not as extensive or detailed), and people are definitely already planning their Halloween Time trips!  I've got to get over to that thread and fix it up ASAP!


----------



## disneygrandma

Hoping to get a chance to read thru this thread & gain some DLR holiday knowledge.  We're planning our 1st DLR holiday trip.  Probably will be the 1st week of Dec, however, I'm thinking it might also be the week before Thanksgiving.  We'll need to decide soon.  The only thing we have so far are our 5 day hopper tkts from Ebates/Orbits.

This will also be our grand kids 1st trip to the DLR, so we want to take advantage of a lot more than just the holiday happenings.  

I'll be keeping a close watch on this thread.  Thanks for all the info.


----------



## Sherry E

disneygrandma said:


> Hoping to get a chance to read thru this thread & gain some DLR holiday knowledge.  We're planning our 1st DLR holiday trip.  Probably will be the 1st week of Dec, however, I'm thinking it might also be the week before Thanksgiving.  We'll need to decide soon.  The only thing we have so far are our 5 day hopper tkts from Ebates/Orbits.
> 
> This will also be our grand kids 1st trip to the DLR, so we want to take advantage of a lot more than just the holiday happenings.
> 
> I'll be keeping a close watch on this thread.  Thanks for all the info.



*Hello, disneygrandma!*

Even if you can't read through the thread (for lack of time), skim down the first page's posts to see if anything interests you, and then tune in when we start the Theme Week Countdown in late July or early August!  Feel free to pop in here with questions at any time, and we'll try to help.

Do you think your grandkids will be interested in meeting Santa at any of the 3 Disney hotels when you head to DLR (they're all close by)?  If so, I would definitely go in early December instead of before Thanksgiving.  Santa won't appear at the hotels until Thanksgiving, and his photo spots at the hotels are very pretty.  (Of course, he will be at the Jingle Jangle Jamboree in Disneyland and at Elias and Company in California Adventure before Thanksgiving, however!)

You certainly will have a lot to tackle in addition to the holiday happenings, since this will be the first trip for your grandkids!  How exciting for them (and for you)!

My grandmother was the one who was responsible for my very first visit to Disneyland, as well as many subsequent trips, and it triggered a lifelong love of and devotion to Disney.  She has since passed on, but I will forever be grateful to her for introducing me to such a magical place.


----------



## boscoj

Hi I just wanted to know has anyone had the chance to try the hot chocolate served at Napa Rose only during December?  Last time we just missed it but our server said that if we ever came during this time that we had to have it because it is "life altering"....

He said they specifically ship it in for one month only and a lot of locals come just to have this.


----------



## Sherry E

boscoj said:


> Hi I just wanted to know has anyone had the chance to try the hot chocolate served at Napa Rose only during December?  Last time we just missed it but our server said that if we ever came during this time that we had to have it because it is "life altering"....
> 
> He said they specifically ship it in for one month only and a lot of locals come just to have this.



Hi, *boscoj*!  

I have not had the Napa Rose hot chocolate, though I saw it on the "Guy's Disney Holiday" special that Guy Fieri filmed at DLR back in 2008 (it has run on Food Network every holiday season since 2009), during his segment at Napa Rose.

I remember someone on this board saying they had tried the hot chocolate a while back, and I can't recall who -- probably one of our regular Napa Rose visitors, I would imagine.

I wonder if the Napa Rose hot chocolate is anything like the Club 33 hot chocolate I had this past December.  It was served in a very small cup -- not a mug or anything like that -- and it had a thicker consistency to it than your average hot chocolate.  It was kind of lukewarm -- not really hot -- but it had a great flavor to it.   I thought I detected the slightest trace of cinnamon in it.


----------



## WestMom2two

JadeDarkstar said:


> we so need a nov check in thread too lol if i wasn't so busy with school id think about starting it. *hugs* thanks for the updated posts you are doing a good job.



I agree! Lets get a November one started too!


----------



## Sherry E

Someone will start a list of November travelers and their dates very soon, I'm sure.

We discuss the whole holiday season here -- November, December and early January -- so you always have a place to chat about your trips if you need one.  We cover a lot of ground in this thread and certainly discuss a lot of things, but the only thing I don't cover here is keeping a list of the travelers in November and December!  

Tomorrow I will be updating the Hotels and Downtown Disney posts on page 1, with Santa's schedules, etc.!


----------



## boscoj

Thanks for the info Sherry!  I'm going to have to keep my eyes open for that episode.  We r planning to go this Dec and I'm really looking forward to tasting it.....


----------



## WestMom2two

JadeDarkstar said:


> we so need a nov check in thread too lol if i wasn't so busy with school id think about starting it. *hugs* thanks for the updated posts you are doing a good job.



JadeDarkstar, We are going in late November for my early 30th too! (I saw your ticker)  My birthday is December 15th and I told DH I wanted Disneyland with my kids for my 30th lol 

It's kind of a catch all trip though, DHs bday is Dec 4th, My daughters Dec 28th and my Mom who we are taking is Nov 13th so I guess we will be celebrating it all!


----------



## JadeDarkstar

cool mine is nov 30th, and my sons is oct 3erd so when we go in nov we celebrate both b days. He loves how we celebrate our bdays together, and the years we go to dl his bday and Christmas are smaller at home because we spend more money at dl but he likes that.

Hope you and yours have a good bday celebration too


----------



## dsneygirl

Just booked the Grand Californian for Nov 18-23rd, I know the resort might not be decorated but looking forward to the parks!


----------



## Sherry E

*boscoj -- *

You're very welcome!  You should be able to find _Guy's Disney Holiday_ somewhere online -- maybe YouTube?  Then look for the Napa Rose segment, which, I think, was somewhere towards the end of the show.


​



dsneygirl said:


> Just booked the Grand Californian for Nov 18-23rd, I know the resort might not be decorated but looking forward to the parks!



*dsneygirl --*

Yay!  I'm glad you got your plan firmed up.

Because of the late Thanksgiving again this year (is it 11/27?), I think that at least the Grand Californian Hotel will have its tree up sometime during your stay.  All 3 hotels may even be decorated for your entire stay, though Santa will not be at the hotels until Thanksgiving day.

If Thanksgiving were going to be on, say, 11/22 or something, I don't think the trees and decorations would go up too much earlier than that date -- maybe just a day or two early.  The late Thanksgiving kind of forces DLR to get the hotels decorated quite a bit earlier, I think -- especially since they added new stuff to the PPH tree last year, they added a few new ornaments on the GCH tree too, and they added in the big gingerbread Castle in the DLH lobby.  DLR wants to be able to show off their shiny new decorations, and the more time people have to see them...the better!

And, as you said, even if the hotels are not decorated during your trip, for some reason, the parks' decorations and activities will still be great!


----------



## rentayenta

Sherry E said:


> *Okay, the new and improved Holiday/Food/Dining/Treats/Candy Canes post on page 1 is ready and has been updated!  (That's post #6, for anyone who is keeping track!  I am still making my way down page 1, knocking out the updates one at a time! )
> 
> Savor the sweet seasonal goodies Here!!!
> 
> Oh, and I moved the Check-In/Meets section (with Escape2Disney's link) over to the Dates post -- post #2.
> 
> I guess next it is time to tackle the Shopping and Merchandise post!*






 Amazing!


----------



## Sherry E

*And finally...the revamped and pepped up Hotels of the Disneyland Resort post, which is #8 on page 1, is finished!  

Soak in the merriment of it all HERE.  It has Santa info, and it has photos from top to bottom -- literally.

I'll be honest.  My time and work paid off.  It kinda rocks... if I do say so myself!   (Of course, it helps that I can now whip up a whole bunch o' thumbnails in minutes, instead of the 6 hours it would have taken me to do 4 of them on the old, horrible PC!)

Next up will be my attempt to revamp and pep up the Downtown Disney post.*






rentayenta said:


> Amazing!



Thank you, *Jenny*!


----------



## planningjollyholiday

Sherry, thank you for all of your hard work. It is much appreciated! This year we will be there in November and it will be our first time going during the Christmas season. I will excitedly be following this thread for the next 7 months!


----------



## Sherry E

*The Downtown Disney post on page 1 is now updated, though it is not quite as rockin' as my Hotels post above it!  In any case, Downtown Disney info is Here.

I have 3 more posts to go on page 1, as far as revamping and revising is concerned.  I'll get to at least one of them tomorrow!

(Hang in there, Halloween Superthread peeps -- I'm getting to you next, and it's almost time to move into a new home!) *




planningjollyholiday said:


> Sherry, thank you for all of your hard work. It is much appreciated! This year we will be there in November and it will be our first time going during the Christmas season. I will excitedly be following this thread for the next 7 months!



Thank you for the kind words, *planningjollyholiday*!

I'm so glad this thread has thus far been helpful and (hopefully) fun for at least some folks!

I didn't realize that you had never been to DLR for the holiday season before!  I remember you posted only a few times in the previous Superthread, and I guess I just assumed you had already done a holiday trip!  When in November are you going?

Well, in that case, yes, you definitely need to hang out here with us until it's time for the trip!   I'm happy to have you following along/joining in.


----------



## dsneygirl

Sherry E said:


> *boscoj -- *
> 
> You're very welcome!  You should be able to find _Guy's Disney Holiday_ somewhere online -- maybe YouTube?  Then look for the Napa Rose segment, which, I think, was somewhere towards the end of the show.
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> *dsneygirl --*
> 
> Yay!  I'm glad you got your plan firmed up.
> 
> Because of the late Thanksgiving again this year (is it 11/27?), I think that at least the Grand Californian Hotel will have its tree up sometime during your stay.  All 3 hotels may even be decorated for your entire stay, though Santa will not be at the hotels until Thanksgiving day.
> 
> If Thanksgiving were going to be on, say, 11/22 or something, I don't think the trees and decorations would go up too much earlier than that date -- maybe just a day or two early.  The late Thanksgiving kind of forces DLR to get the hotels decorated quite a bit earlier, I think -- especially since they added new stuff to the PPH tree last year, they added a few new ornaments on the GCH tree too, and they added in the big gingerbread Castle in the DLH lobby.  DLR wants to be able to show off their shiny new decorations, and the more time people have to see them...the better!
> 
> And, as you said, even if the hotels are not decorated during your trip, for some reason, the parks' decorations and activities will still be great!




That makes a lot of sense.  If they wait until after they are losing almost an entire week of the season.  It would be neat to wake up one morning to a huge tree!  My DS# is turning 3 on the 26th so we just squeak in there.  I think we will book Storytellers for a birthday breakfast.

I'm hoping for moderate crowds for the first few days since they are weekdays.  We are currently waitlisted for the Monday night as well (in the villas).


----------



## planningjollyholiday

Sherry, 
We've gone twice for Halloween but never for Christmas.  I tried to follow along a bit last year because I knew we'd be going this year. Our dates are November 15-22. Tried to pick a quieter time, although with the marathon now scheduled I'm sure our first couple days will be crazy busy. We are surprising our boys again, and are bringing my mom and dad along too. The best part is I convinced DH that we should buy annual passes so that we can come back next summer for the 60th anniversary festivities! I'm crossing my fingers that the onsite hotels will be decorated at least one day before we leave but I realize we are probably their just a few days too early. I'm also hoping to try the candy cane ice cream you so fondly talk about


----------



## Sherry E

*Happy, happy Easter to all of my holiday season "Peeps"!*​

*It's that time again -- time for me to repurpose Disneyland Resort holiday season photos for yet another holiday!  ('Cause I know you were all hanging on the edge of your seats, waiting for this moment to arrive.)


You all knew that I couldn't skip Easter, when I have already done this "re-imagining" of holiday photos for Valentine's Day, Mardi Gras, St. Patrick's Day and April Fool's Day (or Fools' Day, depending on who you ask!). 

Easter is my 3rd favorite holiday (after Christmas and Halloween), and I love all of the things associated with it...the bunnies, the baby chicks, the colored eggs, the baskets, the various Easter packages of Hershey, Nestle and Mars chocolate... It's all fun.

However, I will admit that it was harder to make a Christmas-Easter connection in photos than it has been for the other holidays/festive occasions.  Let's face it -- the pretty pastel tones of Easter don't exactly pop up too often around DLR for the holiday season.  So, I had to think... what do Easter and Christmas have in common in terms of colors, decorations, etc.?

And the answer I came up with was... not much.  So I had to do a bit of reaching and stretching to make an Easter-Christmas connection in photos for today, but it's my thread so I am allowed to cheat!  Lol.*



*Easter and Christmas have sweets in common...*


_(From November 2012 -- Notice the ribbon candy hanging from this garland in Trolley Treats on Buena Vista Street..._








_(November 2012 -- Some very non-holiday-ish lollipops in Trolley Treats)_












*And, of course, Easter and Christmas have flowers in common (the Happy Easter photo at the top of the page is from December 2013 -- without the shower of jelly beans in its original version, of course!!)...*


_From November 2012 -- Cars Land..._








_From December 2012 -- Critter Country..._













_From December 2012 -- Adventureland..._








_From November 2013 -- New Orleans Square..._














_From December 2013 -- The Winter Dreams area of Paradise Pier in DCA ..._










_November 2013 -- I did find some sort of Easter-ish colors and textures on this old-fashioned Christmas tree at Gibson Girl on Main Street..._




















*And here are some actual Easter/Springtime photos from the current Easter/Spring season at DLR -- April 2014 (the second photo from the top was taken this past week, sans the various Easter things hidden in the foliage, of course!). 

Excuse the varying sizes of photos in this post-- I have been trying to resize photos for certain albums only, and I ended up with a mix of larger and smaller sizes...*

_This was one of the eggs on the Eggs-stravaganza Hunt in Disneyland..._









(_These photos are from the Springtime Roundup, a.k.a., the Halloween Carnival a.k.a. Jingle Jangle Jamboree!  I love Autumn and Winter, but I must admit that the bright, cheery colors of Spring are refreshing... _)



















_(As you can see, everyone's favorite snowman found his way into the Easter festivities too!  One of the Egg Artists who designs eggs at the Roundup also creates some of the wonderful pumpkins at the Halloween Carnival/Roundup in September and October, as well as other thing for DLR throughout the year!)_





















*These photos are not from Disneyland Resort at all, but I took them and they really say "Spring" to me!*


_From March 2012 -- at the La Brea Tar Pits..._















_(From May 2012 -- just hanging 'round the neighborhood!)_















*May your Easter -- and every holiday -- be sweet and beautiful!*​


----------



## JadeDarkstar

Happy Easter Loved the photos


----------



## mom2rtk

Happy Easter Sherry! Great photos!


----------



## tksbaskets

Thanks for the happy post *Sherry*!  What a treat to open this up and see all the beautiful flowers and pictures from your recent jaunt to DL.  Love the springtime roundup!


----------



## rentayenta

Lovely flowers Sherry. Hope you had a Happy Easter.


----------



## lucysmom

Especially loved the flower shots, Sherry! Our spring is blooming now, but daisies and roses are summer plants for us.  Happy Easter to you!


----------



## Sherry E

*The other day, when I was boasting of my great new, updated "Hotels..." post on page 1 of this thread, I completely overlooked the fact that I had neglected to add in a bit of important information to it!!  I just remembered it this morning.

When I stayed at the PPH last year, I recall that in the daily information phone calls to my room (which detailed the special activities that were going on during that week at the 3 DLR hotels, labeled the "Magical Hotel Adventures"), there was something mentioned called the "Merriest Holiday Hunt."  Also in the calls, the CM was referring to the "Happiest Hotel on Earth Tour" (of the Disneyland Hotel) as the "Merriest Hotel on Earth" tour, but that may not be anything more than just a clever name change as opposed to any real holiday content in the tour.

For some weird reason, I never followed up on finding out about the Merriest Holiday Hunt (nor did I follow up on the Merriest Hotel on Earth).  I have no idea why.  I was there.  I was free and available to do what I wanted to do.  I don't know why it didn't click with me that the Merriest Holiday Hunt was something I would want to do!?? 

(Let me remind you all -- as if you needed reminding -- that I am a huge fan of any and all holiday season activities, in or out of Disneyland Resort!)

When I was getting caught up on Jenny's (rentayenta's) December 2013 TR at one point, to my delight I saw that she posted a schedule of the Magical Hotel Adventures going on during the week she stayed onsite.  Sure enough, the Merriest Holiday Hunt is listed on there -- as is the "Winter Ornament Workshop"!!!!  

"Winter Ornament Workshop"?!!!  What is that?  You mean to tell me that I missed at least TWO holiday-specific activities while staying onsite?   What was wrong with me?  Clearly I was not thinking straight on that trip.  I got a lot done on the trip, but I would have surely made time to do a holiday hunt and an ornament workshop!

Anyway, I updated my "Hotels" post on page 1 to reflect the mentions of the Magical Hotel Adventures -- Here -- and I included a link to Jenny's TR post with the 2013 schedule in it, so that no future DLR hotel guests have to miss out on the extra seasonal fun!*


​




dsneygirl said:


> That makes a lot of sense.  If they wait until after they are losing almost an entire week of the season.  It would be neat to wake up one morning to a huge tree!  My DS# is turning 3 on the 26th so we just squeak in there.  I think we will book Storytellers for a birthday breakfast.
> 
> I'm hoping for moderate crowds for the first few days since they are weekdays.  We are currently waitlisted for the Monday night as well (in the villas).



*dsneygirl --*

I totally agree.  It doesn't really serve the hotels well to hold off on getting the decorations up -- especially when they put up brand new things last year -- if they are going to wait until after Thanksgiving to do it.  

I've never understood why the hotels were not fully decorated and in the spirit of the season when the holiday season officially begins -- even in years when Thanksgiving is not so late in November.  Disneyland advertises the hotels as being part of the resort-wide holiday celebration, and a lot of people simply cannot visit DLR in December or over Thanksgiving weekend.  

So the guests who visit in mid-November to be there when the season officially begins in the parks should not be deprived of hotel fun too.  Okay, maybe Santa won't be at the hotels until Thanksgiving, but it can't hurt them to put up all of the hotel trees and assorted gingerbread creations (both real and fake) at the GCH and DLH!  

In my mind, decorated hotels = more people escaping the parks to check out the hotels' décor = more people visiting the hotels' restaurants and bars = more money being spent!

I am hopeful that DLR is finally realizing the logic in getting the 3 hotels decorated as close to the season start date in November as possible, instead of resuming their old practice of the Thanksgiving and beyond set-up!

The birthday breakfast for your DS at Storytellers sounds wonderful!  Many people really love the Critter Breakfast.  Storytellers is a lovely, fairly quiet restaurant, and if they have the gingerbread house set up near the entrance the smell should waft through the air nicely!





planningjollyholiday said:


> Sherry,
> We've gone twice for Halloween but never for Christmas.  I tried to follow along a bit last year because I knew we'd be going this year. Our dates are November 15-22. Tried to pick a quieter time, although with the marathon now scheduled I'm sure our first couple days will be crazy busy. We are surprising our boys again, and are bringing my mom and dad along too. The best part is I convinced DH that we should buy annual passes so that we can come back next summer for the 60th anniversary festivities! I'm crossing my fingers that the onsite hotels will be decorated at least one day before we leave but I realize we are probably their just a few days too early. I'm also hoping to try the candy cane ice cream you so fondly talk about



*planningjollyholiday --*

Don't even get me started on that crazy Peppermint Wonderland ice cream!  You may remember the fiasco of it all last year, when the ice cream was not being sold at any of the usual places such as Gibson Girl or Clarabelle's (when the season began in November), but then it mysteriously appeared at Ghirardelli (and I didn't find out about it until it was already gone from there!), at the BBQ in DL and at the Blue Bayou???  Then the ice cream magically appeared at Gibson Girl in time for Christmas week!

Outside of DLR, the ice cream was popping up at my local stores well after the time it would usually be long gone from the shelves -- I even saw cartons of Peppermint Wonderland in February!  So it wasn't available at the DLR ice cream shops at any time when I was there, but it was in my stores in February!??

Your upcoming trip sounds like it will be amazing.  I think the AP plan sounds like a great one, with the 60th anniversary festivities on the horizon (I can't wait to see what DLR has planned for 2015)!  You definitely don't want to miss out on that.  Plus, if you time it out right, you can get in another Halloween Time trip and maybe even another holiday trip in 2015!?

I have a strong feeling -- though, of course, we can never be sure -- that you will get at least one day (probably more) of hotel Christmas trees and décor during your trip.  Thanksgiving is on 11/27, and your last day at DLR is only 5 days before that date.  Since many people will be arriving on that pre-Thanksgiving weekend to spend the week and the holiday at DLR, I have to believe that DLR will get the hotels in the spirit by that pre-holiday weekend, especially considering that the hotels had their Christmas trees up 9 days before Thanksgiving in 2013.

If this were going to be an early Thanksgiving year instead of a late one, I might have doubts that DLR would get the decorations up early, but I think the late Thanksgiving is going to work to speed up the decorations process!  Hopefully, in the future, this 'early decoration of the hotels' phenomenon will become a regular occurrence!





JadeDarkstar said:


> Happy Easter Loved the photos



Thank you, *Jade*!  Happy belated Easter to you as well!





mom2rtk said:


> Happy Easter Sherry! Great photos!



Thank you,* Janet*!  Happy belated Easter to you!




tksbaskets said:


> Thanks for the happy post *Sherry*!  What a treat to open this up and see all the beautiful flowers and pictures from your recent jaunt to DL.  Love the springtime roundup!



*TK --*

Thank you, and you're welcome! 

I was not fond of the heat at DLR last week -- the spring and summer sun is so much harsher and harder on me than the fall and winter sun -- and it was odd being there without any pumpkins or Christmas trees lining the streets.  

But, visually, I love the fresh, bright, cheery look of the springtime stuff.  The flowers around DLR are particularly lovely.  And I love that the Roundup takes on different personalities, details, themes and cotton candy colors throughout the year (though I will say that the Springtime version of the Roundup did not seem to be nearly as popular as the Halloween Carnival or even the Jingle Jangle Jamboree).  Having the various Disney rabbits and the Easter Bunny at the Roundup, as well as the egg art, is a great use of that space.  It was nice to see something different (for me) than the usual.  There was even a choir of young students performing songs.

I guess that next the Roundup will take on a patriotic theme to carry through summer?




rentayenta said:


> Lovely flowers Sherry. Hope you had a Happy Easter.



Thank you, *Jenny*!  

It was a nice day, but I didn't get out to run errands and take photos, as I had planned.

As you can see from my above comments in red, I gave you a shout out on page 1, in the "Hotels" post!




lucysmom said:


> Especially loved the flower shots, Sherry! Our spring is blooming now, but daisies and roses are summer plants for us.  Happy Easter to you!



Thank you so much, *lucysmom*!

Belated Happy Easter to you as well!  

That's 2 "candy holidays" down, and 2 more to go!  I call Valentine's Day, Easter, Halloween and Christmas the "candy holidays" because of the colorful, themed packaging of familiar products in the stores (themed M&M's, themed Oreos, themed pudding, etc.).  We have now passed the two candy holidays anchoring the first part of the year, and we have the two best candy holidays (anchoring the last segment of the year) still to come!

To be honest, I am often surprised at the kinds of flowers that are around DLR in autumn or near-winter.  Some of them look summery and spring-like (such as the Critter Country flowers I showed on the previous page, which were there in December 2012 and 2013!).  Other times the flowers (and trees!) are perfectly themed and colored to the seasons.  

The pink and white flowers I took photos of were discovered by me on a random street in my neighborhood -- they were in full boom in very early May of 2012.  I don't know what it was about that particular street, but the flowers all up and down the block were beautiful and seemed to be thriving.  I am thinking it must be a happy street full of happy people, and the flowers are picking up on that energy!  In fact, when I went back down the block in summer of that same year, the flowers did not look so healthy anymore.  Spring seemed to be when they were in full glory.


----------



## rentayenta

Thanks for the shout out Sherry.  I'm still working on that mini holiday report.


----------



## Sherry E

rentayenta said:


> Thanks for the shout out Sherry.  I'm still working on that mini holiday report.



You're welcome, *Jenny*!  

You're not alone in taking a while to finish the TR.  There are others who take time as well (such as *deejdigsdis*, who has just recently resumed her October _2012_ TR!).  Heck, I don't even _have_ a TR thread for DLR anymore, so I have not properly recapped my Unleash the Villains 9/13 visit, my holiday season visits or the recent Springtime/Easter visit.  I haven't even done a TR for my Catalina 2013 day trip -- in my _existing_ Catalina TR thread!  And that was in July!    And there's another July day trip coming up in 3 months, for which there probably won't be a TR!

Also, I think that *danimaroo* is just now getting around to doing her November 2013 TR, and *Janet/mom2rtk* is currently working on her December 2013 TR. 

So it seems we're all basically running a bit behind in some way or another!



​


So I had a coupon for $3.50 off of any bill at CVS, and I decided to use it today.  I had to pick up a few things anyway, but I noticed that Dreyer's ice cream (or Edy's, for those of you in other parts of the U.S.) was on sale for $3.50.  

I thought, "Hmmm...with my coupon I can get a carton totally free.  That's a good deal.  I'll grab some cookies & cream or something."

And there it was...a familiar sight...one lone carton sitting on the shelf...pretty blue, pink and white, with a smirking snowman on the front, just as I remembered.  

That's right.  It was Peppermint Wonderland ice cream.  Not that ridiculous impostor Slow Churned nonsense, but the real thing (Grand).  In April.  IN APRIL!!!???

From that point forward, the events become fuzzy and hazy in my mind and I can no longer remember what happened.  But I may or may not have grabbed the one and only carton of Peppermint Wonderland ice cream with the whimsical, mischievous snowman on the front of the carton.

...Because if I did, by any chance, just happen to grab that delicious peppermint goodness and rescue it from its lonely existence on the CVS shelf, I can tell you that the only thing that would be better than Peppermint Wonderland ice cream on a hot day in April is FREE Peppermint Wonderland ice cream with a $3.50 CVS coupon!

And for those who are not aware, Dreyer's/Edy's Peppermint Wonderland ice cream is the same stuff that Disneyland Resort is _supposed to be_ selling in the ice cream shops in November and December (except that last year was a total fiasco, as I mentioned to *planningjollyholiday* above), but I was a fan of Dreyer's peppermint even before it popped up at DLR.  

Read about the peppermint ice cream voices talking to me in the ice cream section of Ralphs grocery store last October -- Here.    I expect to hear those voices many more times before the year is over.


----------



## PHXscuba

... did someone say peppermint?! 

Sherry, this is seriously amazingly weird. I haven't checked this thread in MONTHS ... just happened by, and you are posting about peppermint ice cream?  NO WAY! Must be cosmic karma or something like that!

... and I'd still like to read those TRs!

PHXscuba


----------



## planningjollyholiday

Sherry, it's like the universe is trying to tell you that peppermint icecream and you were meant to be together! Now the question is; do you save it for special or just go ahead and enjoy it now?


----------



## lucysmom

Ornament making?! I saw that they were making snow globes in Pinnochio's Workshop at the GCH. We thought about making one but never did find the time. I would have liked to do the scavenger hunt, too, but probably wouldn't have found the time for that either. Heck, in five days I never even made it to Viva Navidad!  My list of must do items keeps getting longer. 

Great score on the ice cream. Does it taste the same in April?!


----------



## Sherry E

_"Mickey, crowded or empty...










...Rain or shine...















...Any time of year...















...We must always remember that this park is a part of us, and we are a part of the Happiest Place on *Earth*."












*Happy Earth Day, Everyone!!*





_​


----------



## Cheshirecatty

*Thank you Sherry*-----and" Happy Earth Day" to you as well!

I so look forward to your beautiful picture posts!(Love them all, but I do favor the fabulous red in the Poinsettia one)!!!


----------



## rentayenta

Happy Earth Day Sherry!


How was the ice cream?


----------



## Sherry E

PHXscuba said:


> ... did someone say peppermint?!
> 
> Sherry, this is seriously amazingly weird. I haven't checked this thread in MONTHS ... just happened by, and you are posting about peppermint ice cream?  NO WAY! Must be cosmic karma or something like that!
> 
> ... and I'd still like to read those TRs!
> 
> PHXscuba



*PHX --*

You hadn't posted here in this new thread at all, so welcome!

The peppermint voices must be silently calling out to you as well, and you somehow picked up the peppermint ice cream vibe when I mentioned it!

My fear is that, since this ice cream has been popping up at weird times (I saw it in February too), it suddenly won't be available in my stores when I need it -- for the actual holiday season!  You know how it usually comes out in September and sticks around through December?  I will be shocked if I see a whole new supply of Peppermint Wonderland in September or shortly thereafter.

I wonder when I can/will do any TRs!  I need to at least start a TR thread, and maybe that will inspire me.  Or maybe the thread will just sit there, doing nothing!




planningjollyholiday said:


> Sherry, it's like the universe is trying to tell you that peppermint icecream and you were meant to be together! Now the question is; do you save it for special or just go ahead and enjoy it now?



*planningjollyholiday --*

That's what I thought!  It was meant to be!  It was so odd to see just one lone carton on the shelf, in April (which is unheard of), and it just happened to be at a price that would make it free with my CVS coupon!  It certainly did not appear that this was a brand new shipment of ice cream that CVS had gotten in stock -- instead it was more along the lines of a straggler carton that got separated from the pack in the back storage room freezer, and some CVS employee just pulled it out of a corner and put it out to be sold.

I ate some of it already (it's been hot!).  I like it better later in the year -- at least October, if not November.





lucysmom said:


> Ornament making?! I saw that they were making snow globes in Pinnochio's Workshop at the GCH. We thought about making one but never did find the time. I would have liked to do the scavenger hunt, too, but probably wouldn't have found the time for that either. Heck, in five days I never even made it to Viva Navidad!  My list of must do items keeps getting longer.
> 
> Great score on the ice cream. Does it taste the same in April?!



*lucysmom --*

Maybe the Winter Ornament Workshop was what you saw in Pinocchio's Workshop.

I totally know what you mean -- even with a good chunk of time at DLR, it is hard to squeeze everything in.  The time flies and, before you know it, it is over.  

I would have probably made time to do the Merriest Holiday Hunt, and I really don't know why I didn't when I heard it mentioned on the in-room phone call from the CM.  I had time to do it.  I did two tours while there (on my 4th and 5th days).  I did Club 33 on my 2nd day.  A Hunt could have easily fit in on my 3rd day!

I barely squeezed in Viva Navidad -- on my last day!  I think I still missed some part of the actual show/parade aspect of it.

About the ice cream -- to be honest, no.  It didn't taste the same!  It's not just a matter of my enjoying it more in the last few months of the year.  It's also the fact that it tasted a little too icy -- like maybe it had been overly frozen and ice crystals had kind of settled in and watered it down a bit.  It didn't have the same, fresh flavor.




Cheshirecatty said:


> *Thank you Sherry*-----and" Happy Earth Day" to you as well!
> 
> I so look forward to your beautiful picture posts!(Love them all, but I do favor the fabulous red in the Poinsettia one)!!!



Thank you, *Cheshirecatty*!

You know I love me some holidays -- whenever they happen!  Even though I just posted for Easter 2 days ago, I knew what I wanted to do for Earth Day so I didn't want to skip it.  

I might skip Mothers Day and Fathers Day because I just don't have any holiday (or otherwise) photos that represent those days well, but Cinco de Mayo is another story -- I can easily repurpose some holiday photos for that day!  Stay tuned for May 5th!

That poinsettia photo is from the '90s -- like December 1993 or 1994!  There are some holiday seasons that have come and gone in which Partners is not surrounded by poinsettias at all! 

The first photo is from June 2012.

The second photo is from April 2014 -- last week.

The grainy 3rd photo down from the top (a rainy day photo) was taken back in December 2008, literally minutes before my camera died and I switched cameras for good.  

The Halloween Time photo is from September 2011.

The very last photo is from November of 2013.






rentayenta said:


> Happy Earth Day Sherry!
> 
> 
> How was the ice cream?



*Jenny --*

As I mentioned to *lucysmom* above, I think that too much ice got in it.  It must have developed freezer burn at some point as it tasted like it had ice bits mixed in it.  I think that Peppermint Wonderland is best left eaten later in the year.  I don't think it stores well in those backroom freezers at CVS or other stores!  But it was free, so I can't complain about that -- and it has been too warm for my liking outside, so ice cream is always refreshing on a hot day!


----------



## Disney127

Happy Earth Day to you too Sherry!  Thank you for sharing the beautiful photos ... my DD and I can not wait until our November visit.  Every day, I find myself checking the Disboards for info and am so excited for everyone who are visiting in the near future!  Soon, it will be our turn ... this year, we plan to really enjoy all the Christmas decorations and festivities!  Thanks for taking the time and updating this thread.  You are the best!


----------



## Sherry E

Disney127 said:


> Happy Earth Day to you too Sherry!  Thank you for sharing the beautiful photos ... my DD and I can not wait until our November visit.  Every day, I find myself checking the Disboards for info and am so excited for everyone who are visiting in the near future!  Soon, it will be our turn ... this year, we plan to really enjoy all the Christmas decorations and festivities!  Thanks for taking the time and updating this thread.  You are the best!



*Disney127 --*

Thank you very, very much for the kind words!

I think that you will have a wonderful, lovely November trip, soaking in all of the holiday merriment!  Last year I felt that there was so much to enjoy and absorb around the parks and hotels, everywhere I looked.  November cannot get here soon enough, in my opinion, but I will be happy when we at least get to the start of autumn!  

This thread and the Halloween Superthread are like my children!  I have to tend to them and nurture them so they will grow and prosper, and sometimes it can be trying but I get great joy out of them as well!   I have found that if I don't stay glued to my Superthreads and keep them active and (somewhat) detailed and updated, people will not realize that they are active and open for business!  There is no way I am abandoning the years of work I have put into dispensing holiday season and Halloween fun and info, so you're all stuck with me until the end of time!  Muahahahahahahahahaha!!

When the former Christmas/Holiday Superthread had to close because it hit the page limit, I didn't want this current, new Superthread to get too long right away -- for one reason, because I knew I had to get the posts on page 1 updated, and, for another reason, I didn't want the thread to become too daunting too soon, preventing people from wanting to join in -- especially when we have a whole 3-month+ Theme Week Countdown starting in late July/early August.  

However, now that I have gotten most of the posts on page 1 revised and only have 3 more left to finish (Other Things to Do;  Trip Reports & Reviews;  Photo-Related Links and Info), I am keeping the thread reasonably active again so that we can ramp up to (hopefully) a constant wave of photos and activity when the Countdown starts! 

Also, I know that a lot of folks are already planning holiday season trips -- I have purposely stayed out of other threads about it that I've seen popping up because I didn't want to get distracted from finishing the task at hand, which is to update this Superthread and the Halloween Superthread.  When I get this thread done and the newest Halloween thread started, then I will start posting in some of the other threads when I see them.  Sometimes I see replies or info being given out that is not entirely correct or complete but, again, I have purposely stayed out of most threads until I can finish what I need to finish!


----------



## rentayenta

Darn, hate freezer burn ice cream. Hopefully finding fresh will be say peasy this year.


----------



## Sherry E

rentayenta said:


> Darn, hate freezer burn ice cream. Hopefully finding fresh will be say peasy this year.



Yes -- freezer burn on any food is not good but it really waters down the flavor of the ice cream, whichever flavor it may be.  Boooooo to freezer burnt ice cream!


​

I figured I ought to bump this up for any new holiday season planners.  I am not completely done with the final 3 info posts on page 1 yet (Other Things to Do, Trip Reports/Reviews and Photo Info and Links), but there is more than enough info in the first 9 posts (and in the preceding pages of this thread) to tide everyone over as they plan!

Remember, if you are just now joining this thread -- either by lurking or participating -- go to page 1.  There is a lot of info waiting for you in the posts on page 1!  ...More info than you may have realized you needed or wanted, but it's there!  And then feel free to jump in and say hello at any time!

Theme Week Countdown #4 will begin in just about 3.5-ish months...give or take a few days!


----------



## JadeDarkstar

Bump-
Also i've had a busy week, so I haven't been on much but HI all my friends, and wow this thread is looking so good. TY Sherry.
Next week is my last week of school, than summer is all online as is fall. Ill only go to the school to work out yeah me.


----------



## rentayenta

Sherry E said:


> Yes -- freezer burn on any food is not good but it really waters down the flavor of the ice cream, whichever flavor it may be.  Boooooo to freezer burnt ice cream!





It's the most disappointing when I resolve myself to indulge only to find freezer burn. It's like the universe's way of telling me to step away from the treats.


----------



## LoveDisneyMom

Hi SherryE!

Thanks so much for doing such an amazing job with this thread! I havent finished reading it, but so far all the information and pictures are so awesome! 

I linked your thread to the "November 2014" thread I started. I hope thats ok!

Quick question, I noticed you speculated that the Christmas parade would start around the 8th (and the taping would be done that weekend). Well the Disney hours/parades/showtimes: http://www.wdwinfo.com/disneyland/park-hours.cfm?month=11&year=2014

said last week that the christmas parade would start on the 8th as well but it was changed and now it says the 14th    Do you think there is a reason it was changed? Im so hoping this is not true. We are going the 5th-12th and I have never been there at Christmas and was really hoping to see at least the christmas parade and fireworks.


----------



## dedesmith32

I've decided to add the holiday tour to my schedule and I'm excited about it! If I got it right that includes HMH, IASM, JC and the parade. Is that right?


----------



## Sherry E

JadeDarkstar said:


> Bump-
> Also i've had a busy week, so I haven't been on much but HI all my friends, and wow this thread is looking so good. TY Sherry.
> Next week is my last week of school, than summer is all online as is fall. Ill only go to the school to work out yeah me.



Thank you, *Jade*!

That's awesome that you can do your summer and fall school stuff online! 




rentayenta said:


> It's the most disappointing when I resolve myself to indulge only to find freezer burn. It's like the universe's way of telling me to step away from the treats.



*Jenny --*

I sort of wish the universe would put some freezer burn on cupcakes and seasonal chocolates so that I can step away from those as well!




LoveDisneyMom said:


> Hi SherryE!
> 
> Thanks so much for doing such an amazing job with this thread! I havent finished reading it, but so far all the information and pictures are so awesome!
> 
> I linked your thread to the "November 2014" thread I started. I hope thats ok!
> 
> Quick question, I noticed you speculated that the Christmas parade would start around the 8th (and the taping would be done that weekend). Well the Disney hours/parades/showtimes: http://www.wdwinfo.com/disneyland/park-hours.cfm?month=11&year=2014
> 
> said last week that the christmas parade would start on the 8th as well but it was changed and now it says the 14th    Do you think there is a reason it was changed? Im so hoping this is not true. We are going the 5th-12th and I have never been there at Christmas and was really hoping to see at least the christmas parade and fireworks.



Hello, *LoveDisneyMom*!

Thank you for the kind words.  I appreciate it!

Thank you for starting the November Check-In Thread.   It's perfectly okay (and encouraged) to link the Superthread there -- this thread is for information but also for discussion, and there are a few folks who either don't know it exists or don't realize that most of the information they need can be found in this thread or in the posts on page 1 of the thread.  Or, they mistakenly think this is just a Christmas thread (as opposed to a holiday season thread), or that it's just an information thread with no real discussion.

I have tried to keep the length of this thread down for the first few months of this year, so that it didn't become too daunting or intimidating (as I know long threads can be) too soon.  I wanted to give the people who think they need to read the whole thread (not true!) a chance to get caught up and join in before the pages begin to zoom by.  Still, though, I think there are more lurkers than participants.

About the parade -- keep in mind that wdwinfo is in the same family as this board, DISboards (The DIS) -- and DISboards, The DIS and wdwinfo are all listed in the "Unofficial" sources section of Post #1, Page #1 of this thread.  I'm not sure why the dates that you saw were changed, but I don't know that wdwinfo has any info unless they got it directly from an official Disney source.  

We generally have no clue what Disney is going to do for the holidays this early in the year (on an official level), but those of us who are holiday season vets and who study every nuance of the holidays can kind of string together likely scenarios that are pretty reasonable, based on previous patterns.

I think I mentioned somewhere in the Dates post on Page 1 that the holiday season will most likely officially begin somewhere between 11/7 and 11/14.  I also said that the parade taping is likely to take place on Friday, 11/7 and Saturday, 11/8 (though it has not been confirmed, to my knowledge).

The parade taping always takes place before the holiday season officially begins -- in fact, there are certain Main Street decorations that don't go up until the parade taping is finished.  The only feasible dates for the parade taping this year would have to be 11/7 and/or 11/8 -- possibly 11/9.  It is unlikely to happen any later than that, and the weekend of 11/1 and 11/2 seems too soon after Halloween, and then the Avengers Half Marathon weekend is taking place over 11/14 - 11/16.

What changes from year to year is exactly how many days are in between the parade taping and the official season start date.  If there are only a few days between the taping and the season start date, then it's likely that the parade will just keep running every day after it tapes and the holiday fireworks will begin then too.  If there is a full week or more between the taping and when the season officially begins, it is possible that the parade and fireworks might not begin for the public until that official season start date.

The parade may not officially begin for the public until 11/14 -- that is a possibility.  If I were a betting woman I would say that I think it's likely that the parade will start earlier in the week than 11/14.  However, the Half Marathon is a wild card -- there has never been a marathon around the start of the holiday season before -- so it is also possible that the marathon could somehow affect or impact the holiday entertainment schedule this year too.  It is possible that some things may not begin until 11/14 or even after 11/16.  Unless someone has been given official Disney info, I don't think anyone knows anything as of yet.

I think it's a safe bet that there will be quite a few holiday things happening on the weekend of 11/7 - 11/9, and the parade will probably be one of them, as will the fireworks.  This is just an educated guess based on all that I have observed in the last few years -- of course, things are always subject to change, and nothing is set in stone until Disney releases it in an official capacity!


ETA: wdwinfo also says that Billy Hill and the Hillbillies are performing in November 2014 -- and they are totally gone from Disneyland!   





dedesmith32 said:


> I've decided to add the holiday tour to my schedule and I'm excited about it! If I got it right that includes HMH, IASM, JC and the parade. Is that right?



Hi, *dedesmith32*!

Yes, exactly!  You'll get (for lack of a better phrase) priority boarding for HMH, IASW Holiday and Jingle Cruise (assuming Jingle Cruise is brought back this year).  In the past some folks have said that their tour took them on a couple of other rides too, but it seems to be hit or miss.  One year someone said they also went on the Storybook Land boats and saw the tiny Christmas decorations on the cottages, but I don't think that happens every year.

You'll get actual seats for the parade (as long as it doesn't rain), and you will most likely be located near IASWH to view the parade.

I am guessing you read the different tour reviews/recaps and info under the Main Street/Holiday Tour section of this post?:  http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=50372221&postcount=5  In case you haven't read it yet, there is some great information  in that section about the holiday tour -- from quite a few DIS'ers -- which could be of help.


----------



## JadeDarkstar

yep awesome because the heat here can get to 118 or so on worse summer days. Id shrivel up and burn. LOL

I love coming here and finding new stuff each time. Ty again keep up the good work


----------



## LoveDisneyMom

Sherry E said:


> Thank you, *Jade*!
> 
> That's awesome that you can do your summer and fall school stuff online!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Jenny --*
> 
> I sort of wish the universe would put some freezer burn on cupcakes and seasonal chocolates so that I can step away from those as well!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello, *LoveDisneyMom*!
> 
> Thank you for the kind words.  I appreciate it!
> 
> Thank you for starting the November Check-In Thread.   It's perfectly okay (and encouraged) to link the Superthread there -- this thread is for information but also for discussion, and there are a few folks who ether don't know it exists or don't realize that most of the information they need can be found in this thread or in the posts on page 1 of the thread.  Or, they mistakenly think this is just a Christmas thread (as opposed to a holiday season thread), or that it's just an information thread with no real discussion.
> 
> I have tried to keep the length of this thread down for the first few months of this year, so that it didn't become too daunting or intimidating (as I know long threads can be) too soon.  I wanted to give the people who think they need to read the whole thread (not true!) a chance to get caught up and join in before the pages begin to zoom by.  Still, though, I think there are more lurkers than participants.
> 
> About the parade -- keep in mind that wdwinfo is in the same family as this board, DISboards (The DIS) -- and DISboards, The DIS and wdwinfo are all listed in the "Unofficial" sources section of Post #1, Page #1 of this thread.  I'm not sure why the dates that you saw were changed, but I don't know that wdwinfo has any info unless they got it directly from an official Disney source.
> 
> We generally have no clue what Disney is going to do for the holidays this early in the year (on an official level), but those of us who are holiday season vets and who study every nuance of the holidays can kind of string together likely scenarios that are pretty reasonable, based on previous patterns.
> 
> I think I mentioned somewhere in the Dates post on Page 1 that the holiday season will most likely officially begin somewhere between 11/7 and 11/14.  I also said that the parade taping is likely to take place on Friday, 11/7 and Saturday, 11/8 (though it has not been confirmed, to my knowledge).
> 
> The parade taping always takes place before the holiday season officially begins -- in fact, there are certain Main Street decorations that don't go up until the parade taping is finished.  The only feasible dates for the parade taping this year would have to be 11/7 and/or 11/8 -- possibly 11/9.  It is unlikely to happen any later than that, and the weekend of 11/1 and 11/2 seems too soon after Halloween, and then the Avengers Half Marathon weekend is taking place over 11/14 - 11/16.
> 
> What changes from year to year is exactly how many days are in between the parade taping and the official season start date.  If there are only a few days between the taping and the season start date, then it's likely that the parade will just keep running every day after it tapes and the holiday fireworks will begin then too.  If there is a full week or more between the taping and when the season officially begins, it is possible that the parade and fireworks might not begin for the public until that official season start date.
> 
> The parade may not officially begin for the public until 11/14 -- that is a possibility.  If I were a betting woman I would say that I think it's likely that the parade will start earlier in the week than 11/14.  However, the Half Marathon is a wild card -- there has never been a marathon around the start of the holiday season before -- so it is also possible that the marathon could somehow affect or impact the holiday entertainment schedule this year too.  It is possible that some things may not begin until 11/14 or even after 11/16.  Unless someone has been given official Disney info, I don't think anyone knows anything as of yet.
> 
> I think it's a safe bet that there will be quite a few holiday things happening on the weekend of 11/7 - 11/9, and the parade will probably be one of them, as will the fireworks.  This is just an educated guess based on all that I have observed in the last few years -- of course, things are always subject to change, and nothing is set in stone until Disney releases it in an official capacity!
> 
> 
> ETA: wdwinfo also says that Billy Hill and the Hillbillies are performing in November 2014 -- and they are totally gone from Disneyland!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, *dedesmith32*!
> 
> Yes, exactly!  You'll get (for lack of a better phrase) priority boarding for HMH, IASW Holiday and Jingle Cruise (assuming Jingle Cruise is brought back this year).  In the past some folks have said that their tour took them on a couple of other rides too, but it seems to be hit or miss.  One year someone said they also went on the Storybook Land boats and saw the tiny Christmas decorations on the cottages, but I don't think that happens every year.
> 
> You'll get actual seats for the parade (as long as it doesn't rain), and you will most likely be located near IASWH to view the parade.
> 
> I am guessing you read the different tour reviews/recaps and info under the Main Street/Holiday Tour section of this post?:  http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=50372221&postcount=5  In case you haven't read it yet, there is some great information  in that section about the holiday tour -- from quite a few DIS'ers -- which could be of help.



I will go change my description of your thread, sorry about that! When I see info about Christmas, my brain just zeroes in on that only!!! lol. 

Thanks for replying to my question. I really hope they start the Christmas season on the 7th!!! That would be amazing!!!  When the taping of the parade happens, does it kind of shut down the park in that area? What is it like being there during that?  Will we even be able to see the parade? I read its a lot of stopping and starting.


----------



## Sherry E

One subject that comes up from time to time in these Superthreads (for both Halloween Time and the holidays) -- as we await official news of the season -- is food.  Not just food and treats to be found around Disneyland Resort, but decadent seasonal goodies that can be found at your local stores (think M&Ms, Oreos, flavored coffee creamers, Reese's Peanut Butter Christmas trees, etc.).

I do a lot of different surveys for various places, to earn extra pocket change and gift cards and all of that.  Last year I recall doing a few surveys about potential future Easter candy.  Now that Easter of 2014 has come and gone, I can say that I saw at least 2 of the packages (that I reviewed in a survey in 2013) being sold at one store.

I did a survey a while back -- maybe 2 months ago or so -- in which I reviewed another potential seasonal item that may be coming to a supermarket shelf this coming autumn.  I was hoping to get to test the product, but it doesn't appear that it will happen.  However, based on the description of the item I gave it a good review and said that it would be a good thing to buy.

I cannot name the company for whom I did the survey, nor can I give the brand name of the product I reviewed...but let's just say that if you happen to see a gingerbread pound cake -- or a peppermint-white chocolate pound cake -- in your grocery store's freezer section this fall, I am partially to blame!

I also reviewed something else recently and was given a list of potential future holiday flavors -- pumpkin being one of them.  So it seems that companies are hard at work in creating the seasonal goodies that will come out later this year.

One company (who sent me 2 full-sized boxes of Ritz Crackers to test earlier this year) is now sending me two full-sized packages of Oreos to test!  I don't think I am getting to sample a seasonal flavor, sadly, but just the regular ol' Oreos!  It could be worse.  They could be sending me those weird holiday-flavored Pringles that have been out the last couple of years.






JadeDarkstar said:


> yep awesome because the heat here can get to 118 or so on worse summer days. Id shrivel up and burn. LOL
> 
> I love coming here and finding new stuff each time. Ty again keep up the good work



*Jade --*

Thank you!

I think that online education is a great invention and tool for people, for so many practical reasons -- including weather, schedules, etc.  It's so wonderful that you will be able to stay home for summer and fall!



LoveDisneyMom said:


> I will go change my description of your thread, sorry about that! When I see info about Christmas, my brain just zeroes in on that only!!! lol.
> 
> Thanks for replying to my question. I really hope they start the Christmas season on the 7th!!! That would be amazing!!!  When the taping of the parade happens, does it kind of shut down the park in that area? What is it like being there during that?  Will we even be able to see the parade? I read its a lot of stopping and starting.



*LoveDisneyMom --*

Oh, it's no problem at all.  I think that a lot of people automatically think "Christmas" when they think holiday season or December.  That's largely why I called this thread the Disneyland at Christmas/Holiday Season Superthread -- I know that a lot of folks will seek out the word "Christmas" when they are looking for general holiday season info. 

I have never been to DLR during the specific parade taping days, but I have heard -- as you did -- that there is a lot of stopping and starting, and the crowds are big.  I don't know how difficult it would be to watch the parade during taping but I'm sure plenty of people do it, so there must be a way to see it.

All I know is that some of the Main Street decorations don't go up until after the taping is done with.

I don't _think_ the season will "officially" begin on 11/7, but if the last few years are any indication, even if the season has not officially begun there will still be holiday things happening starting 11/7!  For example, last year Jingle Cruise and IASWH were open on 11/8 (which was Friday).  Buena Vista Street's Christmas Tree Lighting was already going on.  At least some segment of the Jingle Jangle Jamboree was open.  Both the holiday fireworks and the Christmas parade were operating as well.

The things that I would be more -- for lack of a better word -- '_concerned_' about possibly not being operational until 11/14 and beyond are Viva Navidad, World of Color--Winter Dreams and the _Frozen_-themed ice rink in Downtown Disney (which I am certain will be back again this year, seeing that the movie was a huge hit).  All 3 of those things opened a few days after the official start date of the holiday season last year, and considering that there is a marathon happening from 11/14-11/16 this year, that could somehow, in some way, delay certain entertainment from taking place.  I don't know for sure that it will happen that way, but it _could_.

Another (sort of) small wild card in this whole situation could be Halloween Time -- and if not this year, then definitely next year.  

As Halloween will fall on a Friday this year, and that will be -- presumably -- the last MHP/party night of the Halloween Time season and also the beginning of the weekend, I wonder if the Halloween Time season will actually end on 10/31 as it usually does, or if it will extend through that weekend (ending on 11/2)?? 

 Not so very long ago -- maybe 2008?  -- Halloween Time extended a couple of days into November because Halloween fell on a Friday!!!  I think that was the same year that the holiday season got a late start in November too. Everything seemed delayed that year.

It probably won't make much of a difference because the holiday season decorations already start to move into the parks before October 31st rolls around as it is.  So if the Halloween Time season is extended through November 2nd I doubt that it would really delay the holiday season from starting -- especially since there is not as much Halloween stuff to take down now as there was in 2008.  

The Halloween Carnival, however, has to be totally revamped to become the Jingle Jangle Jamboree, so _*if*_ Halloween Time doesn't end until 11/2, then the Jingle Jangle Jamboree might not be open by 11/7.  

I'm not sure.  I'm just kind of pondering the various scenarios that _could_ play out, some of which won't happen!  Once the official Halloween Time season dates are released, that will help give us an idea of whether the holiday season could start a bit later than usual this year -- or stay on the same basic schedule it has been on for the last few years.


----------



## dedesmith32

So I've been hearing that they don't do fireworks during the week in offseasons. Does that include the second week in December? Touring plans says that they are doing them every night but I just wondered if anyone knew? I know fantasmic is only on the weekends. Thanks


----------



## Sherry E

dedesmith32 said:


> So I've been hearing that they don't do fireworks during the week in offseasons. Does that include the second week in December? Touring plans says that they are doing them every night but I just wondered if anyone knew? I know fantasmic is only on the weekends. Thanks



Believe in Holiday Magic fireworks run every single night once the Disneyland Resort holiday season officially starts in mid-November -- and it will be well underway by early December.  The only time the fireworks don't happen is if there is wind or some sort of weather issue.  The holiday season is peak season!


----------



## JadeDarkstar

Sorry I haven't been all all, but last night I hurt my foot bad. and tomorrow is my last day of spring classes. I am hoping I can make it though most of the day tomorrow. I think its just a sprang but it hurts and if its not better soon i'm gonna have to go to the docs.

Any ways I am also bumping this up.
Today i finished all my sea world planing tickets bought with a deal they had today. Now I am back to planing for Nov woohoo




Bump


----------



## Sherry E

Thank you for bumping the thread, *Jade*!  I do appreciate it. 

How is your foot doing?

I haven't been to Sea World in many, many years!  One of these days I need to get back there.

I got partially through revising the "Other Holiday Activities to Do..." post on page 1 (I added some photos, among other things), but haven't completely finished it.  So, the rest of that post combined with the Trip Reports/Reviews post and the Photo Links/Info post leaves me with approximately 2 1/2 posts left to update -- and then that's a wrap!!

I will be posting here on May 5th (if not sooner) with my "holiday photos re-purposed for Cinco de Mayo"!!!!  I can't let a holiday or festive occasion go by without posting photos!

The issue, of course, will be that when we get to the Theme Week Countdown in late July/early August, everyone will feel like they have seen my photos already because I have been posting for the other holidays this year -- and I usually post a bunch of photos in my introductions to set the themes up and give people ideas of what they can post as well.

So...what I might have to do is only post one photo -- one or two, maybe -- in my intros to the Theme Weeks and let the participants figure out what to post beyond that, without any hints or prompting!  When someone posts photos, then that will hopefully give the next contributor a few ideas, and that will help the next person, and so on and so on!  People who have already contributed to previous Countdowns will already know what to post, but newcomers might need some guidance as to what counts in a theme and what doesn't!


----------



## JadeDarkstar

It is doing much better, still some pain but not as bad now so in a day or two i think it will be gone


----------



## Sherry E

*Happy Cinco de Mayo, everyone!!!*




*And in honor of this most festive occasion, let's take a look at another festive occasion -- the jubilant, joyous, vibrant, uplifting Viva Navidad, which began in November 2013 and is certain to make a return this coming holiday season!!!!  (Orbitron already posted some awesome photos a few pages back, but here are more glimpses of what it looks like!)*




*Viva Mickey!  Viva Navidad!









I love the smiling CM in the background (on the right)!









I also love the details in this wreath!







































































*​


----------



## Escape2Disney

Oh my word, Sherry!  I can't wait to see this!  Thanks for posting the menu - I've been wondering what changes they would make.  Did you taste the sweet tamales?  If so, how were they?


----------



## tksbaskets

Great pictures of Viva Navidad Sherry!  We enjoyed the food and festivities there. Nice spacious eating area with live music. The parade was a bonus.

Didn't try the sweet Tamale but I think we are our way through the rest of the menu. Given the location I opted for a festive Corn Dog which is a personal weakness.


----------



## Sherry E

*Jadedarkstar* -- I hope your foot is still healing and that you're feeling better!





Escape2Disney said:


> Oh my word, Sherry!  I can't wait to see this!  Thanks for posting the menu - I've been wondering what changes they would make.  Did you taste the sweet tamales?  If so, how were they?



*Escape2Disney --*

I was hoping you'd be tuning in!  I had already been planning to post Viva Navidad photos on Cinco de Mayo for months (this seemed like an easy holiday season tie-in for my "re-purposing" of holiday season photos for different celebratory occasions), but when you expressed an interest in learning more about Viva Navidad I was thinking, "Hopefully she will be tuning in on Cinco de Mayo!"

I knew the menu would come in handy so I made sure to post photos!   Have you checked the Holiday Food/Dining post on page 1 of this thread?  I added categories for Viva Navidad and for Three Kings Day in that specific post, with food-related links.  (The regular, non-food specific Viva Navidad info is in the DCA post.)

I did not have a chance to try any of the Viva Navidad offerings, sadly.  That Sweet Tamale sounds good, as does the homemade pozole.  I didn't even make a point of going to see VN until my final day, though I could hear the joyful music and see the performers in the parade from my PPH window every day.

As I have been researching sites and compiling links to go in my Halloween Superthread and in this thread, I have been amazed to discover that there seems to be a whole world of seasonal food out there that I would bet many people don't know about.  I certainly didn't know about a lot of it.

We all know about the basic snacks and treats -- themed cake pops; cookies; cupcakes; muffins; fudge, etc.  But there are actual meals and "real food" items available for Halloween season and for the holidays that I have been totally unaware of -- such as Pumpkin Squash Chowder at the Harbour Galley!??  I'd never heard of this chowder until I started looking up info on various sites!

Anyway, it just makes me wonder how many seasonal items are actually out there at DLR, at the various table service and counter service restaurants, that we all don't know about!




tksbaskets said:


> Great pictures of Viva Navidad Sherry!  We enjoyed the food and festivities there. Nice spacious eating area with live music. The parade was a bonus.
> 
> Didn't try the sweet Tamale but I think we are our way through the rest of the menu. Given the location I opted for a festive Corn Dog which is a personal weakness.



Thank you, *TK* --

It felt like I spent my whole day yesterday rounding up photos of Dia de los Muertos and Viva Navidad to post in the Halloween and Christmas/holiday season Superthreads, respectively.  So I am happy if anyone enjoys them.

It was a very festive event (and colorful), wasn't it?!  I can't imagine that Viva Navidad wouldn't make a return this year, as it was very popular.  I gave it high marks and positive comments in both DLR surveys I did about it (one in person, at the VN site, and one online, after my trip).  I can only assume that most other people gave it high marks as well.  

I found the Viva Navidad music to be really infectious.  After I left the Viva Navidad area I felt like shimmying my way through the rest of California Adventure and across the Esplanade to Disneyland!


----------



## rentayenta

Thanks for posting the Viva Navidad photos Sherry! We're going to try some of the goodies this year. I just love street tacos. This little place by me sells them for .75!  We can get stuffed on $5. 



My accommodations aren't working out exactly as planned so please send some pixiedust my way if you've all got extra to spare.


----------



## Sherry E

rentayenta said:


> Thanks for posting the Viva Navidad photos Sherry! We're going to try some of the goodies this year. I just love street tacos. This little place by me sells them for .75!  We can get stuffed on $5.
> 
> 
> 
> My accommodations aren't working out exactly as planned so please send some pixiedust my way if you've all got extra to spare.



*Jenny --*

You're very welcome!  A taco for 75 cents is a great deal!  You can load up on those for $5.  I do love me some bargains.  I get very giddy and gleeful when I find a really good item at the 99 Cents Only store (and my nearest store has some cool brand name items for 99 Cents, such as Oreos and Ritz Crackerfuls and all sorts of stuff), or when I find that I can get something on sale for $1.00 or less at Ralphs/Vons!

People often complain about the quality of the Mexican food in Los Angeles (which is interesting considering the large number of options), but they say that the places that usually have the best, most authentic, Mexican food are the small, hole-in-the-wall, nondescript counter service spots.  

So I really wondered if Disney was able to serve up decent food for Viva Navidad and Three Kings Day. 

Are food trucks a big deal in your area of Utah (as they are out here in L.A. and other big cities)?  In the old, old days, food trucks were just simple little, generic, no-frills operations that pulled up and parked on street corners to peddle their inexpensive wares, such as tacos, ice cream sandwiches or real sandwiches.  You'd see maybe one or two plain white trucks off to the side of the street, and they weren't so in-your-face.

Then, cupcakes moved into Food Truck Land.  And now... the trucks are literally bumper to bumper, lined up across the street from LACMA, the Tar Pits and near the Screen Actors Guild.  All of the vehicles have jazzy colors and logos on them, and the food offerings go way beyond sandwiches and tacos now.  They've got vegan food, exotic Indian cuisine, Greek food... You name it.  If you can think of it, it's in a truck.  The whole food truck landscape has changed!


I read the completion of your December TR, but what is the roadblock with this year's December accommodations?  Can you not get the dates you need at GCV?  I know you had finally gotten the dates worked out and settled.  Has something else come up to knock everything out of whack?  I will send lots of good luck and   your way!


----------



## whoopsiedoodle

Following!!!!


----------



## rentayenta

Sherry E said:


> *Jenny --*
> 
> You're very welcome!  A taco for 75 cents is a great deal!  You can load up on those for $5.  I do love me some bargains.  I get very giddy and gleeful when I find a really good item at the 99 Cents Only store (and my nearest store has some cool brand name items for 99 Cents, such as Oreos and Ritz Crackerfuls and all sorts of stuff), or when I find that I can get something on sale for $1.00 or less at Ralphs/Vons!





Me too!  I love a good deal. I won't go searching but when I stumble on one, I'm elated. 



> People often complain about the quality of the Mexican food in Los Angeles (which is interesting considering the large number of options), but they say that the places that usually have the best, most authentic, Mexican food are the small, hole-in-the-wall, nondescript counter service spots.



I agree with this. The Mexican food in Utah is okay except for a couple of, like you describe- hole in the wall type places. 




> So I really wondered if Disney was able to serve up decent food for Viva Navidad and Three Kings Day.



I don't know but I am willing to try it out. 




> Are food trucks a big deal in your area of Utah (as they are out here in L.A. and other big cities)?  In the old, old days, food trucks were just simple little, generic, no-frills operations that pulled up and parked on street corners to peddle their inexpensive wares, such as tacos, ice cream sandwiches or real sandwiches.  You'd see maybe one or two plain white trucks off to the side of the street, and they weren't so in-your-face.




No, not at all. Even in SLC which is a major city they are few and far between. We have taco carts though which I love. Our food trucks are still very simple; tacos or ice cream and that's it. 



> Then, cupcakes moved into Food Truck Land.  And now... the trucks are literally bumper to bumper, lined up across the street from LACMA, the Tar Pits and near the Screen Actors Guild.  All of the vehicles have jazzy colors and logos on them, and the food offerings go way beyond sandwiches and tacos now.  They've got vegan food, exotic Indian cuisine, Greek food... You name it.  If you can think of it, it's in a truck.  The whole food truck landscape has changed!




Wow! That sounds kind of fun to me. We have nothing like that. We have a lot of cupcake shops but I am not into those. Gimme a gyro over a cupcake any day. ​



> I read the completion of your December TR, but what is the roadblock with this year's December accommodations?  Can you not get the dates you need at VGC?  I know you had finally gotten the dates worked out and settled.  Has something else come up to knock everything out of whack?  I will send lots of good luck and   your way!



The roadblock is availability at the GCV.  Its a super popular time for DVC and Disney because of the lower points. We are truly flexible for the entire first two weeks of December which is good but I am playing the day to day checking, booking, waiting game. I am on a wait list for the GCV (to buy) and I wish it would have come through already. The GCV are near to impossible at 7 months anymore. At first we had some decent luck.

I appreciate the good thoughts and


----------



## mlnbabies

My dh said that we can stay on property in Dec. for my 50th b-day trip. Now to decide between DLH and PP. 

Which one does everyone like and why?


----------



## Sherry E

*Happy Mother's Day, everyone!*

I am not going to do a 'holiday photos re-purposed as Mother's Day photos' installment today, as it would probably end up being too similar to Easter's photos (which involved flowers and what not)!

Also, as we are soon approaching the mid-May point and the Theme Week Countdown is likely going to begin in about 2 1/2 months, now would be a good time to start scaling back the photos and building up anticipation/excitement for the Countdown!

I do hope that all of you who are moms are having a wonderful day with your loved ones!


​



whoopsiedoodle said:


> Following!!!!



*whoopsiedoodle --*

I think I neglected to say  to you in this thread as well as in the Halloween Superthread, so !  I'm glad you joined us!





rentayenta said:


> ...
> The roadblock is availability at the GCV.  Its a super popular time for DVC and Disney because of the lower points. We are truly flexible for the entire first two weeks of December which is good but I am playing the day to day checking, booking, waiting game. I am on a wait list for the GCV (to buy) and I wish it would have come through already. The GCV are near to impossible at 7 months anymore. At first we had some decent luck.
> 
> I appreciate the good thoughts and



*Jenny --*

How  frustrating, to not be able to get the dates squared away this far in advance, even though you're flexible for an entire 2-week block of time in December.  I hope it gets worked out soon, so you can get that part of the planning out of the way and focus on the fun stuff!



mlnbabies said:


> My dh said that we can stay on property in Dec. for my 50th b-day trip. Now to decide between DLH and PP.
> 
> Which one does everyone like and why?



Welcome, *mlnbabies*!

This won't help you choose which hotel to stay at, necessarily, but be sure to check out this Hotels of the Disneyland Resort post on page 1.  (All of the thumbnails in that post are pictures taken at the 3 Disneyland Resort hotels during the holidays.)

I suspect that most people would advise you to stay at the DLH, just because it is steeped in that familiar Disneyland magic and is a larger resort-type hotel.  Each tower of the DLH has different decorations and/or Christmas trees that are themed. (For example, the Adventureland tower has trees with zebras, elephants, thatched-roof huts, etc., dangling from it.)  Goofy's Kitchen and Tangaraoa Terrace have interesting trees as well.  The DLH rooms are fairly spacious too, and the headboards are fun!  

I like the PPH and stay there every December, though it is unquestionably a smaller property than the DLH.  It works for me, but it isn't necessarily the choice of others.  The PPH rooms are a nice size, and they have sea/beach-themed accents around the room, such as a wooden surfboard lamp.  If you are lucky enough to score a PPH room with a California Adventure park view, you won't be disappointed!

The PPH also has a very beautiful Christmas tree, which is bathed in warm, blue-green, glowing lights.  Unfortunately, in 2013 that tree also gained some new ornaments and knick-knacks that I am not fond of, but the gorgeous lights were still there!

The PPH is also ever-so-slightly cheaper than the DLH, but still not inexpensive.  

Either hotel is a quick walk from DTD and from the parks, as well as being a quick walk from the Grand Californian (which is great to see during the holiday season).  Taking the short cut to the parks from the PPH, across the street and through the Grand's lobby, is a lovely way to start the day during the holiday season.

I have stayed at all 3 hotels but it has been a really long time since I stayed at the DLH, although I spend a lot of time wandering around the DLH and/or eating there even if I am staying at the PPH.  I think that the sea/beach theme and glowing blue-green tree, as well as the awesome DCA views and nice-sized rooms have sold me on the PPH.  However, the Disneyland Hotel has its own special brand of magic that can't be matched!

Stay tuned for our "Hotels" Theme Week during the Theme Week Countdown, which will begin in this thread in 2 1/2 months or so!

There is a Paradise Pier thread -  Here -- which may or may not help you make your decision.


----------



## rentayenta

Thanks Sherry, it's been a very relaxing, loving, and filling Mother's Day. Michael and kids made brunch (so good)! 

Our December dates did get worked out finally and I was able to score a 2 bedroom at the GCV for Dec 9-15. Thanks for the pixiedust.  

Can't wait for theme weeks to start.


----------



## Sherry E

rentayenta said:


> Thanks Sherry, it's been a very relaxing, loving, and filling Mother's Day. Michael and kids made brunch (so good)!
> 
> Our December dates did get worked out finally and I was able to score a 2 bedroom at the GCV for Dec 9-15. Thanks for the pixiedust.
> 
> Can't wait for theme weeks to start.



*Jenny --*

Oh that's great!  I'm so glad you got the dates and GCV locked down and that hassle is out of the way.  I have no idea what my December plans will be at this point, but it is worth nothing that my usual time frame to be there would probably be somewhere in that week of Sunday, 12/7 - Friday, 12/12.  Not all of those days, sadly, but at some point  -- which means that the latter part of my visit would probably end up overlapping with the first day or two of your trip! 

How nice that your family made brunch for you today!  When Father's Day rolls around, do you and the kids then make brunch for Michael?


----------



## mzspaz

Joining in to follow along!  Our dates are set and we have 3 nights in San Diego before we take the train to Anaheim for 4 nights.  Leaning towards DLH for those 4 nights.  We are going in early December!


----------



## mlnbabies

Thanks for the info. I would love to stay at the PPH for the view. I want the hotel that has the most comfortable day bed. My 2 girls don't like to sleep together and want to sleep separately. Which one is the best?


----------



## Escape2Disney

So......

I went to one of those Disney nights at the local travel agency, and learned something interesting.  According to their "Disney Authorized Agent" that there WILL be a Christmas party at DLH this year.  Apparently it'll be like the one at WDW.

I have not verified it with Disney, but thought I'd pass it on in case anyone has a connection they can use to verify.  She said they'd be on sale for APs in around a month or so.


----------



## rentayenta

Escape2Disney said:


> So......
> 
> I went to one of those Disney nights at the local travel agency, and learned something interesting.  According to their "Disney Authorized Agent" that there WILL be a Christmas party at DLH this year.  Apparently it'll be like the one at WDW.
> 
> I have not verified it with Disney, but thought I'd pass it on in case anyone has a connection they can use to verify.  She said they'd be on sale for APs in around a month or so.






What?! Wow! That's big news. What goes on at the Christmas parties? Wonder if it'll be on one of my dates? That may change things up a bit. We did the MNSSHP in WDW and it was a total blast. 





Sherry, heavens no about cooking for DH. I don't cook.  We did buy him a Starbucks Verisimo machine with pods though. My oldest is a barista so we got her discount.  We'll either BBQ or take him out. Correction, he'll BBQ.


----------



## Sherry E

Escape2Disney said:


> So......
> 
> I went to one of those Disney nights at the local travel agency, and learned something interesting.  According to their "Disney Authorized Agent" that there WILL be a Christmas party at DLH this year.  Apparently it'll be like the one at WDW.
> 
> I have not verified it with Disney, but thought I'd pass it on in case anyone has a connection they can use to verify.  She said they'd be on sale for APs in around a month or so.



Thank you so much for reporting in with this rumor, *Escape2Disney*!  I really appreciate it! 

I have to be the voice of reason, though!  I don't want to cause mass hysteria yet, so it is crucial to say that *this information did not come from Disney.  It is not official.  It is not official until Disney releases/announces something to the public, which may never happen.* 

Also, the Halloween Party tickets will probably go on sale in July.  I cannot fathom any kind of hypothetical DLR Christmas party tickets going on sale before the MHP, given the way Disneyland operates.  I cannot even picture Christmas party tickets going on sale at the same time as the MHP tickets.  It's too early.

A CM with whom I spoke last year seemed very certain that if there is to be a party at all, it would not take place until after the 60th anniversary.

But we'll see.  I am not holding my breath.  I don't want a party, but I don't even think that one will actually take place this year, unless it is something like a special, limited one-or-two night event.

I guarantee that Disney will not verify anything yet -- because the CMs on the phone would not know anything, and the ones who would know anything at Disney would not reveal such (potentially) big news as this right now.  I'm pretty sure the one person I could ask at Disney would not reveal anything, or would claim to not know.


----------



## Escape2Disney

Sherry E said:


> Thank you so much for reporting in with this rumor, *Escape2Disney*!  I really appreciate it!
> 
> I have to be the voice of reason, though!  I don't want to cause mass hysteria yet, so it is crucial to say that *this information did not come from Disney.  It is not official.  It is not official until Disney releases/announces something to the public, which may never happen.*
> 
> Also, the Halloween Party tickets will probably go on sale in July.  I cannot fathom any kind of hypothetical DLR Christmas party tickets going on sale before the MHP, given the way Disneyland operates.  I cannot even picture Christmas party tickets going on sale at the same time as the MHP tickets.  It's too early.
> 
> A CM with whom I spoke last year seemed very certain that if there is to be a party at all, it would not take place until after the 60th anniversary.
> 
> But we'll see.  I am not holding my breath.  I don't want a party, but I don't even think that one will actually take place this year, unless it is something like a one-or-two night event.
> 
> I guarantee that Disney will not verify anything yet -- because the CMs on the phone would not know anything, and the ones who would know anything would not reveal such (potential) big news as this right now.



Oh, believe me - I get it!  I asked her three times and she seemed certain.  I really question them being sold at the beginning of Summer if there is a party.  I figured I'd post here so we could at least have our ears open for news if/when it should arrive.

I also hope they don't have the party.  I'd imagine if they do, it'll really limit what's available to everyone else.  I'd rather not have to pony up more money just to see the parade and fireworks.

I hope my post didn't cause any hysteria!  I just thought if anyone knew if this was true, it'd be here.


----------



## Sherry E

Escape2Disney said:


> Oh, believe me - I get it!  I asked her three times and she seemed certain.  I really question them being sold at the beginning of Summer if there is a party.  I figured I'd post here so we could at least have our ears open for news if/when it should arrive.
> 
> I also hope they don't have the party.  I'd imagine if they do, it'll really limit what's available to everyone else.  I'd rather not have to pony up more money just to see the parade and fireworks.
> 
> I hope my post didn't cause any hysteria!  I just thought if anyone knew if this was true, it'd be here.



Well, we're definitely here to mull over rumors and news, as well as ponder and speculate!  That's part of what this thread is for, after all!

Let's just say, for the sake of discussion, that there was going to be a party.  I still cannot envision any tickets for a Christmas party going on sale to anyone before or even at the same time as the MHP tickets -- because, as we all know, DLR takes its sweet time in releasing dates and info.

Then there is the issue of the longstanding holiday fireworks show and the longstanding Christmas parade being "old news" at this point -- and would they really be worth spending extra money to see at a party for all of the yearly returning holiday visitors (of which there are many)?  Or, would Disney add in a new parade and a new fireworks show to a party?  Or, would they, perhaps, have the party in DCA?

I could see something like a "test run" limited deal, with maybe a couple of nights, just to see how it went over with the crowds.  I would be surprised if they decided to have a full-fledged Christmas party this year, unless there are new events in the works to be added to a party and we just don't know about them yet.

The one person at Disney that I could or would ask would probably say they didn't know anything (whether or not that would be true is anyone's guess)!




mzspaz said:


> Joining in to follow along!  Our dates are set and we have 3 nights in San Diego before we take the train to Anaheim for 4 nights.  Leaning towards DLH for those 4 nights.  We are going in early December!



I neglected to say  to *mzspaz*!

Thank you for joining us!  Early December is my favorite time to visit DLR for the holidays!




mlnbabies said:


> Thanks for the info. I would love to stay at the PPH for the view. I want the hotel that has the most comfortable day bed. My 2 girls don't like to sleep together and want to sleep separately. Which one is the best?



*minbabies --*

You're very welcome!  

I was hoping that one of the other followers of this thread who has stayed at both the DLH and PPH recently could address the subject of the daybeds, but no one has spoken up!  I have never used the daybed in my PPH rooms (other than for sitting and setting down my bags), but I know that it is kind of a confusing contraption to assemble.  I have no experience with the DLH daybeds at all.


----------



## mom2rtk

Sherry, I know it's a big old rumor at this point. And I know that DLR does all sorts of stuff different from WDW. But they do put their Halloween and Christmas party tickets on sale the same day in early May every year. So I wouldn't be surprised if DLR does start a party one day, that they start selling the tickets at the same time they put the MHP tickets on sale.


----------



## Sherry E

mom2rtk said:


> Sherry, I know it's a big old rumor at this point. And I know that DLR does all sorts of stuff different from WDW. But they do put their Halloween and Christmas party tickets on sale the same day in early May every year. So I wouldn't be surprised if DLR does start a party one day, that they start selling the tickets at the same time they put the MHP tickets on sale.



*Hi, Janet*

That's the way it definitely _should_ be handled for DLR.  They should plan their big events really early in the year and then release the details, tickets, dates, etc., early on.  Given what we know about how DLR handles things and basically assumes that most of the visitor make-up is comprised of locals and semi-regular AP holders who can get back to the parks fairly often, I don't know if they _would_ put Christmas party tickets on sale at the same time as MHP tickets.  That would be uncharacteristic of how they usually operate, but anything is possible!

I have stated in the past -- and I maintain this belief -- that if we haven't heard about a Christmas party by late August, I don't think it's happening this year.  And if there actually were going to be an official, hard ticket Christmas party, that would be major enough news for DLR to abandon their usual way of doing things and release blogs and articles about it at least a good 4 months before the party was to commence, to get everyone ready for it.  (For example, when the MHP moved out of DCA and over to DL it was a major enough development to warrant a Parks Blog announcement in May -- over 4 months in advance of when the MHP would begin.)

So.... keeping that timeline in mind, if there were going to be a major Christmas party on the horizon I'll go out on a limb and say that we should know about it by July-ish (if the party were going to begin in November, that is).  Or August, only if the party were going to start in December.

...And July is likely when the MHP tickets will go on sale, as I mentioned before, so... who knows?  Maybe there will be some sort of Christmas Party announcement right around the time that the MHP tickets go on sale?




​


*I did most of my speculating on potential Christmas party-related scenarios last year, before I made my annual holiday sojourn to DLR.   I thought last year -- and I still think now -- that the World of Color-Winter Dreams nightly run in DCA was meant as a test, to see how popular it would be and how effective it would be in a future party situation.  This way, the Disneyland masterminds could determine if Winter Dreams was a popular enough event to either entertain the people who would not wish to attend a party in Disneyland, or if Winter Dreams was a viable enough option to be the selling point and centerpiece of a Christmas party held in DCA.

From all that I heard/read about Winter Dreams last year, people either moderately liked it or didn't like it.  I did not read too many reviews that indicated that anyone absolutely loved it.  A lot of the opinions seemed to veer towards the "It was okay, but I prefer the original" stance.

That said, I don't know if Winter Dreams would really be enough to amuse guests in DCA while a party took place in DL, nor would it be enough of a selling point to be the focus of a party in DCA.

The bottom line is that something else (besides the existing holiday offerings) is going to have to be added in somewhere along the line, either into DL to include as a party exclusive, or into DCA to bulk up the DCA alternatives for those who don't wish to pay for a party in DL.  

Another option is to keep building up the seasonal activities in Downtown Disney, which seemed to be the agenda last year.  If DLR keeps going forward with that, it will provide another option for party avoiders.

At the end of the day, DLR still only has 2 parks and 3 hotels, compared to WDW's 4 parks (and many, many fun hotels).  Even Downtown Disney at WDW has more things to see and do than the DTD at DLR.  When a party is held in MK, there are plenty of other places to go for people who still want to enjoy some holiday fun without the extra cost of a party ticket.  

If a Christmas party were held in DL -- taking hostage the 2 major, holiday-themed ride overlays on those party nights (a big reason why many visitors go to DLR at that time of year in the first place), as well as the Christmas parade and fireworks -- that would eat into a sizeable chunk of the holiday entertainment for at least 10 nights of the season, without too many other alternatives for holiday merriment.  

The Halloween party works at DL because there is almost nothing in the way of Halloween anywhere else in DLR.  DLR treats Halloween Time as a smaller, less substantial, event than the holiday season and assumes that many other guests don't really see it as that big of a deal either.  Halloween Time is focused in Disneyland park only, so anyone who wants to enjoy Halloween Time is forced to enjoy it in DL.  The Halloween party is a major part of the Halloween Time season, and is a big reason why people plan trips during that time of year.  The ability to wander around DL dressed as a giant banana and collect candy is very appealing.

It is an easier sell, I think, to get people to buy into the MHP in DL because it is such a large part of an already-limited season.  People are almost forced to get MHP tickets to fully flesh out their Halloween trips with a viewing of Halloween Screams and the Cavalcade.  You can enjoy Halloween Time without going to the MHP, of course, and I do exactly that!  But the MHP is almost necessary to make a Halloween trip complete because it is a smaller-scale season than the holiday season is.

Also, Halloween Time -- as an official season with a name -- has only been in effect since 2006.  The Halloween party has been in effect in some capacity or another since 2005, and it had a brief 2-year run in the mid-'90s as well.  Halloween Screams debuted in 2009, and then quickly became an MHP exclusive in 2010 -- before anyone really had time to get attached to it as part of the "free" Disneyland Resort Halloween Time entertainment.

Really, Halloween Time as a whole is a pretty young event.  It is not steeped in decades of tradition and history, as the holiday season at DLR is.

Too many years have passed with the Believe in Holiday Magic fireworks and Christmas Fantasy Parade being staples of DL's seasonal offerings.  I mean, tooooooo many years.  They are traditions, firmly woven into the overall Yuletide tapestry of DLR at this point. So there would have to be something really new and exciting thrown into a Christmas party held in Disneyland to appease what DLR seems to believe is a visitor base of mostly locals and sort-of locals, or something else new thrown into DCA to appease the DL party escapees.  I don't believe that a Christmas party would take place with only the existing holiday options, as is, without something extra thrown in somewhere.

This could and would, however, be a great time to unveil the long-delayed Toy Story Midway Mania holiday overlay, which was first alluded to by Disney people when TSMM opened 6 years ago.  Mr. Potato Head is supposedly ready to deliver witty Christmas-related banter and sing excerpts from familiar songs (all of this was said to have been recorded years ago) with minor effort, so...what is the hold-up, Disney??

Personally, I wish that DLR would first focus on figuring out a way for more people to see Candlelight rather than worry about a party at this point.  I don't think Candlelight would be part of a party -- though that would certainly be something extra added into the roster of holiday fare -- because it would conflict with the parade and fireworks, most likely.

There are some similarities and commonalities between the circumstances in which the Halloween party is able to take place, and the circumstances that would facilitate a Christmas party taking place.  It's just that one "season" is a much more scaled-down production for which Mickey's Halloween Party has become instrumental, and the other "season" is a major affair and a tradition in and of itself because of the longstanding events that take place within it.

But...if a Christmas party is a-comin,' we should know about it sometime between now and 3 months from now!*


----------



## mom2rtk

I think if the party is coming, we'll know about it by at least November 1st, right? 

You know, I'd be fascinated with all of this even if we weren't headed for DLR that time of year. It would be very interesting to see if they could find a way to pull it off without ticking off a whole lot of people.

I would actually like to see them offer a party.  First, it would allow us as non-AP holders to buy more park access in the week we are there without the expense of an AP I probably wouldn't get to use again or the full price of another single day admission. Second, to sell a party, I think DLR would have to pull out all the stops to appease the regulars, so I have to think they'd find some cool stuff to add in, maybe rare character meets, just the sort of thing I love.

I don't have a clue how they would handle the parade and fireworks. I sure wouldn't want to be in charge of figuring that out.  

So for now..........


----------



## Sherry E

mom2rtk said:


> I think if the party is coming, we'll know about it by at least November 1st, right?
> 
> You know, I'd be fascinated with all of this even if we weren't headed for DLR that time of year. It would be very interesting to see if they could find a way to pull it off without ticking off a whole lot of people.
> 
> I would actually like to see them offer a party.  First, it would allow us as non-AP holders to buy more park access in the week we are there without the expense of an AP I probably wouldn't get to use again or the full price of another single day admission. Second, to sell a party, I think DLR would have to pull out all the stops to appease the regulars, so I have to think they'd find some cool stuff to add in, maybe rare character meets, just the sort of thing I love.
> 
> I don't have a clue how they would handle the parade and fireworks. I sure wouldn't want to be in charge of figuring that out.
> 
> So for now..........



November 1st...or December 1st!  Why jump the gun and let people actually plan their trips too early, right?

Based on what I observed last year -- both in terms of extra/new holiday-themed events and in terms of new or enhanced decorations popping up in many places around DLR -- to me it definitely seemed as if DLR was kicking everything up a notch or two.  I think that was all part of a grand plan to build everything up for the holiday season even more, and to make it bigger and better than ever.  

Overall it seemed like DLR was ramping up to what will eventually become a better-developed holiday season with a Christmas party.  I just don't know if that party would happen now, or in 2015 (the 60th anniversary year), or after the 60th is out of the way.

At first it made sense to me that starting a Christmas party during the year of the 60th anniversary would be "too much" (which is what I was told by a CM last year).  But the Halloween party (when it was called Mickey's Halloween Treat) resumed (after a 9-year absence!) in 2005, the year of the 50th anniversary.  

So if the Halloween party could begin in the 50th anniversary year, then why couldn't a Christmas party begin in the 60th anniversary year?

One thing I pondered was that the Believe in Holiday Magic fireworks were shelved for the holiday season of 2005 because DLR chose to run Remember Dreams Come True instead (for the 50th anniversary).

What could _possibly_ happen is that BIHM could be shelved in 2015 once again, and RDCT could run in its place "for the 60th anniversary" -- except on (hypothetical) Christmas party nights, assuming that a party would come to fruition by then!  On Christmas party nights in 2015, BIHM would be the entertainment for the guests who bought the tickets!  That could be a sneaky way of getting the guests accustomed to only seeing the holiday fireworks at a paid party from that point forward.


----------



## mom2rtk

Sherry E said:


> November 1st...or December 1st!  Why jump the gun and let people actually plan their trips too early, right?
> 
> Based on what I observed last year -- both in terms of extra/new holiday-themed events and in terms of new or enhanced decorations popping up in many places around DLR -- to me it definitely seemed as if DLR was kicking everything up a notch or two.  I think that was all part of a grand plan to build everything up for the holiday season even more, and to make it bigger and better than ever.
> 
> Overall it seemed like DLR was ramping up to what will eventually become a better-developed holiday season with a Christmas party.  I just don't know if that party would happen now, or in 2015 (the 60th anniversary year), or after the 60th is out of the way.
> 
> At first it made sense to me that starting a Christmas party during the year of the 60th anniversary would be "too much" (which is what I was told by a CM last year).  But the Halloween party (when it was called Mickey's Halloween Treat) resumed (after a 9-year absence!) in 2005, the year of the 50th anniversary.
> 
> So if the Halloween party could begin in the 50th anniversary year, then why couldn't a Christmas party begin in the 60th anniversary year?
> 
> One thing I pondered was that the Believe in Holiday Magic fireworks were shelved for the holiday season of 2005 because DLR chose to run Remember Dreams Come True instead (for the 50th anniversary).
> 
> What could _possibly_ happen is that BIHM could be shelved in 2015 once again, and RDCT could run in its place "for the 60th anniversary" -- except on (hypothetical) Christmas party nights, assuming that a party would come to fruition by then!  On Christmas party nights in 2015, BIHM would be the entertainment for the guests who bought the tickets!  That could be a sneaky way of getting the guests accustomed to only seeing the holiday fireworks at a paid party from that point forward.





Well, I suppose we'll all know by the end of the year anyway......  

As always Sherry, I enjoy reading your thoughts on this.


----------



## rentayenta

As of right now I hope there isn't a holiday party. I can't see how it would vary more than what's already offered.


----------



## Sherry E

I just tend to think that if a party were held in Disneyland, it would be more exciting if there were an all new parade and/or fireworks show thrown in, instead of the same ones that have been around for years and years and years.  At least one of those two things should be all new for a party.

I could still get behind a party in DCA -- there's lots of space to move around and both Cars Land and Buena Vista Street could be focal points.  I just don't know if Winter Dreams was a big enough hit to warrant charging extra money to see it.  Something would have to be added into that park as well, if a party took place.

By the way, I forgot to mention in my previous post that I suspect that DLR _may_ try to once again expand the Candlelight schedule (as they did in 2012, but maybe not for another 20 nights!) when this reported "back alley work" behind Main Street is complete.  I don't think they would necessarily expand Candlelight this year (assuming the Main Street back alley is ready for foot traffic by the fall), but maybe next year (again, "for the 60th anniversary" of DL) or in 2016.

Candlelight was a hit in 2012 (many more people got to see it that year) and I think that some of the newly acquired Candlelight fans packed into Town Square last year, along with the regular, yearly Candlelight fans.  

I know that Disney supposedly took an economic hit when the Main Street shops lost business due to the 20-night Candlelight run in 2012.  If this back alley project is effective in providing another route for crowds to travel without clogging up Main Street and Town Square, I could easily see Candlelight running for more than one weekend once again in the future.


Off-topic -- have I mentioned that it is 101 degrees today, and will be 100 degrees tomorrow?  Autumn cannot get here fast enough for me.


----------



## mom2rtk

Sherry E said:


> I just tend to think that if a party were held in Disneyland, it would be more exciting if there were an all new parade and/or fireworks show thrown in, instead of the same ones that have been around for years and years and years.  At least one of those two things should be all new for a party.
> 
> I could still get behind a party in DCA -- there's lots of space to move around and both Cars Land and Buena Vista Street could be focal points.  I just don't know if Winter Dreams was a big enough hit to warrant charging extra money to see it.  Something would have to be added into that park as well, if a party took place.
> 
> By the way, I forgot to mention in my previous post that I suspect that DLR _may_ try to once again expand the Candlelight schedule (as they did in 2012, but maybe not for another 20 nights!) when this reported "back alley work" behind Main Street is complete.  I don't think they would necessarily expand Candlelight this year (assuming the Main Street back alley is ready for foot traffic by the fall), but maybe next year (again, "for the 60th anniversary" of DL) or in 2016.
> 
> Candlelight was a hit in 2012 (many more people got to see it that year) and I think that some of the newly acquired Candlelight fans packed into Town Square last year, along with the regular, yearly Candlelight fans.
> 
> I know that Disney supposedly took an economic hit when the Main Street shops lost business due to the 20-night Candlelight run in 2012.  If this back alley project is effective in providing another route for crowds to travel without clogging up Main Street and Town Square, I could easily see Candlelight running for more than one weekend once again in the future.
> 
> 
> Off-topic -- have I mentioned that it is 101 degrees today, and will be 100 degrees tomorrow?  Autumn cannot get here fast enough for me.



I've heard it's hot there, but over 100? 

It's 57 in Missouri today. But to get that incredibly comfy temperature,  you would have to give up living in paradise and be as far from both Disney resorts as you can possibly be.  

I wondered if they might find a way to put a party into DCA, but all I can come up with them offering is lower crowd access to Carsland. That's no small thing, but probably wouldn't move enough tickets. 

CP is an interesting possibility. I could see that having some piece in it. I would definitely be excited about that since I didn't fight the crowds last year to see it.

I would love if they'd put the parade and fireworks into just the parties, then leave the regular parade and fireworks in DL the rest of the time. We saw the parade 3 times last year, so this year it is much less of a draw for us. I love that at WDW you can still see all the regular entertainment plus the Christmas entertainment on party nights.

I agree that the reception the holiday WOC got last year isn't enough to carry a party. Heck, they could probably put holiday WOC on the non-party nights and from what I hear regular WOC would be enough to get people to buy tickets! 

Of course, I personally would pay the money for a party if they would just add a whole bunch of rare characters, or more regular characters in souped up winter attire.

And I must have missed the info on the Main Street back alley work. I had heard they were doing that at WDW but hadn't heard it about DLR. That would be SO helpful. We didn't watch the CP last year, but I had to navigate that mess "quickly" when I realized I had forgotten to pick up our Fantasmic tickets.


----------



## crystal1313

Sherry E said:


> *minbabies --*
> 
> You're very welcome!
> 
> I was hoping that one of the other followers of this thread who has stayed at both the DLH and PPH recently could address the subject of the daybeds, but no one has spoken up!  I have never used the daybed in my PPH rooms (other than for sitting and setting down my bags), but I know that it is kind of a confusing contraption to assemble.  I have no experience with the DLH daybeds at all.



Both my boys have slept in the day bed at the PPH and have never once complained.  I have slept on it briefly (fell asleep putting my youngest to sleep!) and it was super comfortable.  It's quite big too.  They love having their own bed!


----------



## Sherry E

mom2rtk said:


> I've heard it's hot there, but over 100?
> 
> It's 57 in Missouri today. But to get that incredibly comfy temperature,  you would have to give up living in paradise and be as far from both Disney resorts as you can possibly be.
> 
> I wondered if they might find a way to put a party into DCA, but all I can come up with them offering is lower crowd access to Carsland. That's no small thing, but probably wouldn't move enough tickets.
> 
> CP is an interesting possibility. I could see that having some piece in it. I would definitely be excited about that since I didn't fight the crowds last year to see it.
> 
> I would love if they'd put the parade and fireworks into just the parties, then leave the regular parade and fireworks in DL the rest of the time. We saw the parade 3 times last year, so this year it is much less of a draw for us. I love that at WDW you can still see all the regular entertainment plus the Christmas entertainment on party nights.
> 
> I agree that the reception the holiday WOC got last year isn't enough to carry a party. Heck, they could probably put holiday WOC on the non-party nights and from what I hear regular WOC would be enough to get people to buy tickets!
> 
> Of course, I personally would pay the money for a party if they would just add a whole bunch of rare characters, or more regular characters in souped up winter attire.
> 
> And I must have missed the info on the Main Street back alley work. I had heard they were doing that at WDW but hadn't heard it about DLR. That would be SO helpful. We didn't watch the CP last year, but I had to navigate that mess "quickly" when I realized I had forgotten to pick up our Fantasmic tickets.



Oh my goodness -- 57 degrees sounds heavenly to me right now (or, really, any time of year)!!  It shouldn't be this warm before July 4th, or after August.  There should be a law or something.  The key is to live by the beach (which I do not, sadly).  Sea breezes are amazing air conditioners, aren't they?  The sun will beat down for a while, and then all of a sudden the breeze will kick in to cool everything off.  Where I am, in the middle of the city, even the breezes are hot!  I just have to keep repeating the mantra, "Four more months until fall starts...four more months until fall starts...four more months until fall starts..."

I first read about the Main Street back alley project on MiceChat...who apparently got the info from MousePlanet!  I did not hear anything in the official sense, so I don't know if plans are actually underway.  The work was supposed to have begun this week, though I don't know if it did, and was scheduled to be finished by or in the fall.  Some folks on MiceChat were annoyed about the fact that the lockers with charging stations would be closed during the work.

The idea -- if it is happening -- would be to open up the back alley on at least one side of Main Street (maybe both sides?) to help with the flow of traffic during those extra-crowded times (during Candlelight would be a good example of that).  There may be some light theming of the alley(s), but if the idea is to shuffle bunches of people up or down Main Street, to me it would seem like a good idea to keep it as non-exciting as possible, so no one will need to stop and look at anything.  I think that some alternate routes out of certain shops onto the alley were going to be explored too.

Again, I don't know if this is actually all taking place, but it sounds like a believable, reasonable plan.  So if this helped to thin out some of the masses packed into Town Square or on Main Street, why not add some extra Candlelight performances down the road?  It's a logical idea, I suppose.  I just don't think it would happen this year.

You mentioned the idea of adding in rare characters to a potential Christmas party.  If Disney were to handle a Christmas party like they handle the MHP -- where certain rare-ish characters appear and the Villains are not as easily accessible in the daytime hours -- people would buy tickets.  The Villains becoming less available during regular Halloween Time hours and more available during the MHP has prompted more than a few people to buy MHP tickets, I would bet.  

That could happen.  Disney may limit the number of winter/holiday attire-clad characters in the daytime and make them party exclusives at some point.  I agree -- the seasonal attire is very important for the characters!  I like to see them getting into the spirit of things.

Yikes!  I remember you mentioning having to go back and get the Fantasmic tickets, and I can just imagine the fun of having to do that while trying to push through the non-moving masses on Main Street -- and they could be people who were also trying to escape, but just not succeeding!  You should have seen the mess that was the Unleash the Villains event on 9/13/13! 





crystal1313 said:


> Both my boys have slept in the day bed at the PPH and have never once complained.  I have slept on it briefly (fell asleep putting my youngest to sleep!) and it was super comfortable.  It's quite big too.  They love having their own bed!



Thank you for speaking up about that, *Crystal*!  

Hopefully *minbabies* is still out there, following along.

I wonder if the DLH daybeds are basically the same things, but in different colors?  I would bet that if the PPH daybed was comfy, the DLH daybed must be too.


----------



## GatorChris

As a WDW regular I'd hate to see a Christmas party offered at DL. Here's why. In FL, there's 4 nights a week with a party and 3 without. Those 3 days, the MK is PACKED. Why? Because on party days, the MK essentially closes to the regular ticket purchasers. Only those with a Party Ticket can get on the rides, stand around for the parade, see the fireworks. So people opt to come to the park when it's open until 8pm with fireworks show instead of 6pm and no fireworks show. All the other parks become increasingly crowded on the Party days. 

Can you imagine what DCA will be like if DL offers a party and kicks everyone without a Party ticket out? Complete madness and chaos will ensue. I bet it's bad enough during the empty October days, but bring on the Christmas Season and it will be an even bigger headache to manage all those folks. 

My two cents: FL can keep their parties.


----------



## mom2rtk

Sherry E said:


> Oh my goodness -- 57 degrees sounds heavenly to me right now (or, really, any time of year)!!  It shouldn't be this warm before July 4th, or after August.  There should be a law or something.  The key is to live by the beach (which I do not, sadly).  Sea breezes are amazing air conditioners, aren't they?  The sun will beat down for a while, and then all of a sudden the breeze will kick in to cool everything off.  Where I am, in the middle of the city, even the breezes are hot!  I just have to keep repeating the mantra, "Four more months until fall starts...four more months until fall starts...four more months until fall starts..."
> 
> I first read about the Main Street back alley project on MiceChat...who apparently got the info from MousePlanet!  I did not hear anything in the official sense, so I don't know if plans are actually underway.  The work was supposed to have begun this week, though I don't know if it did, and was scheduled to be finished by or in the fall.  Some folks on MiceChat were annoyed about the fact that the lockers with charging stations would be closed during the work.
> 
> The idea -- if it is happening -- would be to open up the back alley on at least one side of Main Street (maybe both sides?) to help with the flow of traffic during those extra-crowded times (during Candlelight would be a good example of that).  There may be some light theming of the alley(s), but if the idea is to shuffle bunches of people up or down Main Street, to me it would seem like a good idea to keep it as non-exciting as possible, so no one will need to stop and look at anything.  I think that some alternate routes out of certain shops onto the alley were going to be explored too.
> 
> Again, I don't know if this is actually all taking place, but it sounds like a believable, reasonable plan.  So if this helped to thin out some of the masses packed into Town Square or on Main Street, why not add some extra Candlelight performances down the road?  It's a logical idea, I suppose.  I just don't think it would happen this year.
> 
> You mentioned the idea of adding in rare characters to a potential Christmas party.  If Disney were to handle a Christmas party like they handle the MHP -- where certain rare-ish characters appear and the Villains are not as easily accessible in the daytime hours -- people would buy tickets.  The Villains becoming less available during regular Halloween Time hours and more available during the MHP has prompted more than a few people to buy MHP tickets, I would bet.
> 
> That could happen.  Disney may limit the number of winter/holiday attire-clad characters in the daytime and make them party exclusives at some point.  I agree -- the seasonal attire is very important for the characters!  I like to see them getting into the spirit of things.
> 
> Yikes!  I remember you mentioning having to go back and get the Fantasmic tickets, and I can just imagine the fun of having to do that while trying to push through the non-moving masses on Main Street -- and they could be people who were also trying to escape, but just not succeeding!  You should have seen the mess that was the Unleash the Villains event on 9/13/13!



For starters, you might have nasty heat right now, but at least you can go find some ocean breezes without driving 2 1/2 days to get there!  

And I would totally pay for a party just to meet the rare characters.  It was with heavy heart that I passed on planning to attend last year's Unleash The Villains event. It was right up my alley, but I just don't do well with uber crowds, which is what I feared all along that would be.

So you can imagine me with those CP crowds heading for City Hall that night! 




GatorChris said:


> As a WDW regular I'd hate to see a Christmas party offered at DL. Here's why. In FL, there's 4 nights a week with a party and 3 without. Those 3 days, the MK is PACKED. Why? Because on party days, the MK essentially closes to the regular ticket purchasers. Only those with a Party Ticket can get on the rides, stand around for the parade, see the fireworks. So people opt to come to the park when it's open until 8pm with fireworks show instead of 6pm and no fireworks show. All the other parks become increasingly crowded on the Party days.
> 
> Can you imagine what DCA will be like if DL offers a party and kicks everyone without a Party ticket out? Complete madness and chaos will ensue. I bet it's bad enough during the empty October days, but bring on the Christmas Season and it will be an even bigger headache to manage all those folks.
> 
> My two cents: FL can keep their parties.



I actually love going to WDW during party season because it makes it so easy to predict what the crowds will day. When they all bunch up on non-party days, it's easy to decide to go to the MK on party days. We have had some awesome low crowd days that way, even if it meant missing the chance for evening entertainment.

With both parks so close together at DLR though, it's hard to say what it would do to crowds. I will say that WDW only schedules the parties during low-crowd seasons, never on a Saturday night, never over Thanksgiving week. I think you're right though that evenings at DCA would be much busier if a party was happening at DL.


----------



## Cheshirecatty

crystal1313 said:


> Both my boys have slept in the day bed at the PPH and have never once complained.  I have slept on it briefly (fell asleep putting my youngest to sleep!) and it was super comfortable.  It's quite big too.  They love having their own bed!



Sorry I missed the inquiry about daybeds, as well!

We've had *teens*(one at a time) sleeping on the *daybeds at PPH*, and it was large enough and perfectly comfortable!


----------



## Sherry E

*Cheshirecatty --*

Better late than never!  I was thinking that you must have had some daybed experience at either the PPH or the DLH -- or both -- at some point, but I wasn't sure!





GatorChris said:


> As a WDW regular I'd hate to see a Christmas party offered at DL. Here's why. In FL, there's 4 nights a week with a party and 3 without. Those 3 days, the MK is PACKED. Why? Because on party days, the MK essentially closes to the regular ticket purchasers. Only those with a Party Ticket can get on the rides, stand around for the parade, see the fireworks. So people opt to come to the park when it's open until 8pm with fireworks show instead of 6pm and no fireworks show. All the other parks become increasingly crowded on the Party days.
> 
> Can you imagine what DCA will be like if DL offers a party and kicks everyone without a Party ticket out? Complete madness and chaos will ensue. I bet it's bad enough during the empty October days, but bring on the Christmas Season and it will be an even bigger headache to manage all those folks.
> 
> My two cents: FL can keep their parties.



Welcome, *GatorChris*!

You bring up a good point about October.  In the good ol' days of yesteryear, October was not busy.  Halloween Time was introduced, and then eventually it became an official 6- or 7-week-long "season" (which is odd, since it is not as fully developed as the holiday season is).  

By Disneyland Resort's standards, October is still technically considered their off-peak season, though anyone can tell you that October is no longer the quiet time that it used to be. There are plenty o' people milling about in the parks in October -- especially in the first couple of weeks of that month, and right around Halloween.

On nights when Mickey's Halloween Party takes place, there are a lot of people moving across the Esplanade into DCA (especially on Friday nights), but I think that crowds are able to spread out a bit better in DCA because there are wider walkways and there is more room to get around in some spots.

However, during the holiday season -- which has always been considered peak season at Disneyland Resort, especially now -- it would be very interesting to see how the crowd dynamic in DCA was impacted by a potential Christmas party in DL (or in DCA, for that matter).  All of the people who did not want to attend the party in DL would have to go somewhere -- and so DCA, DTD and the 3 hotels would have to pick up the slack, which would mean that a lot of people would crowd into DCA.

Four nights a week sounds like it would be a bit much for a party at DLR.  I suspect that if DLR decided to have a Christmas party they would do 2 nights a week, basically like the Halloween party schedule, more or less.







mom2rtk said:


> For starters, you might have nasty heat right now, but at least you can go find some ocean breezes without driving 2 1/2 days to get there!
> 
> And I would totally pay for a party just to meet the rare characters.  It was with heavy heart that I passed on planning to attend last year's Unleash The Villains event. It was right up my alley, but I just don't do well with uber crowds, which is what I feared all along that would be.
> 
> So you can imagine me with those CP crowds heading for City Hall that night!



*Janet -*

The Unleash the Villains event in DL was poorly planned out and organized, I think.  It wasn't well-publicized either, so no one really knew exactly what to expect from it, which caused a lot of people to just stand around in Town Square, unaware of what was coming.  And then when the Villains were unleashed, they made a not-so-dramatic entrance and walked up to a photo spot, where they posed with guests.  So there were a bunch of people standing around, watching others pose for photos!

Unleash the Villains was a bit of a hot mess, in my opinion.  Halloween Time itself is great fun, but that event was silly.  There was a fun DJ in a witch hat, though -- and she was pretty lively.


----------



## mlnbabies

Cheshirecatty said:


> Sorry I missed the inquiry about daybeds, as well!
> 
> We've had *teens*(one at a time) sleeping on the *daybeds at PPH*, and it was large enough and perfectly comfortable!



Thanks for the info about the day beds. Are they in every room or do I need to request one?


----------



## Sherry E

mlnbabies said:


> Thanks for the info about the day beds. Are they in every room or do I need to request one?



*minbabies --*

You probably won't need to request the daybed, but it wouldn't hurt to mention it when you book.  The daybeds have been in every room at the PPH that I have stayed in over the years, and those have always been rooms with 2 main beds as well.  Those rooms are meant for "up to 5 people," assuming that each bed accommodates 2 people and one person takes the daybed.  I think that those rooms are the ones that are the most common at the PPH, and they are what people usually end up with.  I'm not sure how many rooms with only one bed there are at the PPH, but it's probably not as many.  I have stayed there solo before and I still got the room with 2 beds and a daybed!


----------



## mlnbabies

Sherry E said:


> *minbabies --*
> 
> You probably won't need to request the daybed, but it wouldn't hurt to mention it when you book.  The daybeds have been in every room at the PPH that I have stayed in over the years, and those have always been rooms with 2 main beds as well.  Those rooms are meant for "up to 5 people," assuming that each bed accommodates 2 people and one person takes the daybed.  I think that those rooms are the ones that are the most common at the PPH, and they are what people usually end up with.  I'm not sure how many rooms with only one bed there are at the PPH, but it's probably not as many.  I have stayed there solo before and I still got the room with 2 beds and a daybed!



Thanks Sherry! I would love to stay at PPH because of the view. It sounds like the day beds are comfy!


----------



## jessiegirl84

Hello, I'm Jess  this thread is awesome, so much stuff to read! I really appreciate all the links!

My husband & I are coming to America (we are Aussies) from November 7 - November 21. Our plan is to spend at least 5 nights at Disney and the rest in NYC and maybe a night in Vegas to see Britney Spears !
Anyways, I was planning on being there from the 16th to the 21st but now I've read that there is a marathon weekend there that weekend, and although we arrive on the Sunday, will it still be busy? Then thanksgiving the following week will that make it busier?
So my other option is the week of the 8th - 14th but I just read that maybe the taping of the Xmas party will be on? Eeek? Does that get busy things may not be working? 
If the Xmas season hasn't officially started by the 8th what sorta decorations and parades are on? Halloween or back to normal? Will it be half Halloween and almost Xmas? 
I gues if we went with the later option more Xmas stuff would be out?

I would welcome any advice about our plans, we cannot decide which week to go, I guess a lot of stuff is still unknown and we will have 2 full days at both parks so it should be ok? Right?

Thanks for letting me ramble! Looking forward to following and joining this thread


----------



## Sherry E

jessiegirl84 said:


> Hello, I'm Jess  this thread is awesome, so much stuff to read! I really appreciate all the links!
> 
> My husband & I are coming to America (we are Aussies) from November 7 - November 21. Our plan is to spend at least 5 nights at Disney and the rest in NYC and maybe a night in Vegas to see Britney Spears !
> Anyways, I was planning on being there from the 16th to the 21st but now I've read that there is a marathon weekend there that weekend, and although we arrive on the Sunday, will it still be busy? Then thanksgiving the following week will that make it busier?
> So my other option is the week of the 8th - 14th but I just read that maybe the taping of the Xmas party will be on? Eeek? Does that get busy things may not be working?
> If the Xmas season hasn't officially started by the 8th what sorta decorations and parades are on? Halloween or back to normal? Will it be half Halloween and almost Xmas?
> I gues if we went with the later option more Xmas stuff would be out?
> 
> I would welcome any advice about our plans, we cannot decide which week to go, I guess a lot of stuff is still unknown and we will have 2 full days at both parks so it should be ok? Right?
> 
> Thanks for letting me ramble! Looking forward to following and joining this thread



Welcome, *Jess*! 

I'm so glad you found us and joined in.  This will be a fun (and hopefully helpful) thread to follow along with as the months speed towards the holiday season, especially as we get into the Theme Week Countdown at the end of July.

Rambling is perfectly fine here!

*Bret/mvf-m11c* and *Jamie/DisneyJamieCA* are seasoned November visitors to Disneyland (whereas I usually go for one day in November and have my main holiday trip in December), so even though the Avengers Half-Marathon is a bit of a wild card and no one knows how it will affect crowds, they might be able to chime in and help give some insight into the November crowds and so forth.

The Avengers Half-Marathon is a totally new event for this year, and it is a big mystery in regards to the holiday season.  Never before has there been any kind of marathon happening at or near the beginning of the season, so we are not sure how it will affect crowds, holiday entertainment, etc.

I guess we'd have to assume that a lot of people will leave after the marathon ends, but I would imagine that there would still be a good group of people in the parks on 11/16, your intended arrival day.  November 17th will probably be less crowded.  November 18th will probably be less crowded.  November 19th will probably be okay.  As it gets closer to the weekend, the crowds pick up a bit.

Thanksgiving is late again this year, but I would expect that a lot of people will begin arriving at Disneyland Resort over the preceding weekend to spend their Thanksgiving holiday.  So, perhaps, there might be an influx of holiday visitors on 11/22 or 11/23. 

The good news is that, because Thanksgiving is so late again this year, I suspect that Disney will get the 3 hotels decorated a bit early (and those are worth seeing, as they are all within walking distance from the parks and from Downtown Disney).  My hunch is that they will repeat what they did last year and get the hotels' trees, etc., in place more than one week before Thanksgiving -- which has not always been the way it works.

I think the taping of the Christmas parade for ABC will take place (probably) on 11/7 and 11/8.  Crowds will show up for that.  Some of the Main Street decorations (which are very charming and lovely) can't go up until the taping has been completed, so that's likely one reason why the parade has to be taped before the season officially begins, because once the season officially begins the parks have to be in full holiday swing.


Personally, I would really recommend that you go with the later November dates instead of the earlier ones.  You will have more options that way, but it really depends on how much "Christmas" you want out of your trip.  Some folks want more (the full array of holiday fun); some folks are okay with less.

If the season has not officially begun by 11/7, there will still be a good bit of holiday cheer in the 2 parks (but not in the hotels or in Downtown Disney so much yet) before it begins:  

The 2 parks will be almost fully decorated, with the exception of the extra Main Street things I mentioned above and possibly some less obvious decorations;  

It's a Small World Holiday should be up and running;

Haunted Mansion Holiday will begin in September, so that will still be up and running;

The Jingle Cruise will _probably_ be running in holiday mode, but may not have all of its holiday décor in place yet (which is not much to begin with, but more décor got added to it as the holiday season wore on in 2013!);

The Jingle Jangle Jamboree may or may not be open yet;

Most of the holiday snack-type foods will be available (some of the seasonal meals at sit-down restaurants may not be, though) in the sweets shops and bake shops;

The giant tree on Buena Vista Street will probably begin its tree lighting on 11/7;

The Believe in Holiday Magic fireworks (and snow on Main Street) will _probably_ begin on 11/7 or 11/8, but that is not guaranteed; and

I _think_ that the Christmas Fantasy Parade will more than likely continue on a daily schedule after the ABC taping is done, right on into the start of the season.





What will most likely not be open, available and operational until the holiday season officially begins:

The Winter Castle lighting (it illuminates in icicle lights);

The Holiday tour;

Viva Navidad;

World of Color-Winter Dreams;

The holiday version of the Mad T Party; and

The "Frozen"-inspired ice rink in Downtown Disney (which is certain to return this year).




And, again, the 3 hotels' wonderful decorations (including the real gingerbread house in Storytellers Café; the fake gingerbread Castle in the Disneyland Hotel lobby; the various themed trees, etc.) will not be up -- in my estimation -- until probably about 7-10 days before Thanksgiving.

Santa Claus and Dickens carolers will not appear at the hotels until Thanksgiving and beyond.

So far, we don't have any confirmed, official information about a Christmas party taking place.  If it happens, this would be the first year there has been a Christmas party at DLR.  If a party is coming we should know about it within the next 2 or 3 months, I'd say.


I think that 2 full days at each park should be good.  If you can swing a 5th day, that would be even better.  Will you be getting Hoppers or one-park-per-day tickets?  I think Hoppers are a better choice because they allow more flexibility if plans change along the way.  If one park gets too crowded you can easily hop over to the other one.


​


*Although this is not holiday season-specific news, it is always big news in the Disneyland discussion board communities!

You probably all know by now that all of the Disneyland Resort ticket, Hopper and Annual Pass prices have gone up, as of today.  These increases happen every year, though not always in May.

In this post from helpful DIS'er Malcon10t you can see the breakdown of prices and by how much of a percentage they increased.

I have often thought about downgrading to the Deluxe.  I have to go back to the Deluxe section of the AP website and re-examine the blocked days.  Schedule-wise -- in terms of when I usually would be going to DLR -- the dates included in the Deluxe would probably work.  Again, I have to take another look at those blocked dates.  

The Premium AP offers a better dining discount, though -- and that comes in handy at expensive character meals or pricier sit-down restaurants.

For me, a Hopper makes very little sense based on when I would want to be at DLR and the things I do that would require discounts (meals, DLR hotels, the Halloween party, etc.).  

Let's say I ventured to DLR for another 3-5 day December holiday trip, as well as a one-day visit in November; a couple of one-day visits for Halloween Time; another day trip during the Easter/Springtime festivities; and maybe an unexpected one-day trip for some other event (for example, "Christmas in July," Mardi Gras/Bayou Bash, Valentine's Day, or St, Patrick's Day, or Three Kings Day, or my birthday).  At $150 a pop, it would make no sense at all to go with buy-as-needed Hoppers for several one-day trips.  In that case, a Premium AP is a better investment.

And one of these days I will end up at DLR on Thanksgiving, or on Christmas -- maybe even on New Year's Eve again (although that's a long shot!).  Deluxe APs won't work for those dates.

I could, perhaps, adjust my way of meandering around the parks to a one-park-per-day plan and buy the one-park-per-day tickets for multi-day trips, which would be cheaper, but for the single day trips I would still need to hop between parks.

​

Will these new increases affect your holiday season trip budgets at all?  Will you plan to buy fewer things?  Stay at a different hotel than where you had planned?   Eat at fewer table service restaurants?  Skip the holiday tour?  Cut your trip short by a day?

And...if the (rumored, not confirmed) Christmas party does, indeed, happen this year (I still have my doubts that it will), will you buy tickets for it (which would surely be in the range of $50-$60 each, I would think)??

Will any of the AP holders who follow this thread renew their APs when they expire?  Will you downgrade to a Deluxe AP if you currently have a Premium or Premier?  Will you opt for monthly payments if you haven't already been on the payment plan?

Realistically, the monthly payments -- for those who choose to automatically renew their APs under that plan before they expire, with whatever renewal discount is offered -- will probably only be paying a few dollars more per month, if that.

Will you get an Annual Pass so that you can attend whatever special 60th Anniversary events take place next year?

Are Annual Passes still worth it for everyone who has them or who wants to buy them?  Has the price pushed you too far, or is the AP still a bargain/value to you based on your park-touring habits?*


----------



## Cheshirecatty

Great post *Sherry*……*LOTS* to ponder/think about!

We just renewed our Premium Passes 3 days ago, so we're set for the next year!

We visit the Resort several times per year, so it *still *makes sense for us, and is cost effective enough for us personally, to continue purchasing the Premium Annual Passes.

I am glad however, that we renewed while still at the old price, with the $40.00 renewal discount---very helpful, so this will not affect our Holiday Time budget(for this year, anyway)! 

I hope they don't ever bring about a "Christmas Party", but if they do, since we visit the Resort every December, without fail, we would probably just bite the bullet and get tickets for that!

We are *hopelessly addicted* to visiting the Resort, so I am pretty sure that we will continue to buy Annual Passes each year, as we still feel that they offer us a pretty good value.

We will definitely be attending whatever they decide to do for the 60th Anniversary, and will just begin saving more/sooner!


----------



## Sherry E

Cheshirecatty said:


> Great post *Sherry**LOTS* to ponder/think about!
> 
> We just renewed our Premium Passes 3 days ago, so we're set for the next year!
> 
> We visit the Resort several times per year, so it *still *makes sense for us, and is cost effective enough for us personally, to continue purchasing the Premium Annual Passes.
> 
> I am glad however, that we renewed while still at the old price, with the $40.00 renewal discount---very helpful, so this will not affect our Holiday Time budget(for this year, anyway)!
> 
> I hope they don't ever bring about a "Christmas Party", but if they do, since we visit the Resort every December, without fail, we would probably just bite the bullet and get tickets for that!
> 
> We are *hopelessly addicted* to visiting the Resort, so I am pretty sure that we will continue to buy Annual Passes each year, as we still feel that they offer us a pretty good value.
> 
> We will definitely be attending whatever they decide to do for the 60th Anniversary, and will just begin saving more/sooner!



*Cheshirecatty --*

Oh, so you renewed your APs just in the nick of time!  That was lucky timing.

You're very correct -- of course, opinions will vary on the issue of the AP, but there is still a good value to be had with the APs, as costly as they are.   If you go to DLR several times a year, or more often, it doesn't make much sense to bother with Hoppers.  If you do three multi-day trips in a year and get multi-day Hoppers each time, or if you go for several one-day trips and get one-day Hoppers, or if you do a combination of a few one-day trips and one multi-day trip -- any way you slice it, the AP makes more sense.  

It also allows for those unexpected trips that you may not have planned to take at the beginning of the year, but now would like to take.  I think that next year will be a good example of that, as assorted events in honor of the 60th Anniversary begin to roll out.

Add to that the larger food discounts with the Premium, the hotel discounts, the merchandise discounts, the discounts on things like the Halloween party, etc., and the AP is really a valuable tool in visiting Disneyland.  I think that people will continue to buy them until Disneyland either makes the price so high that no one can afford them, or they discontinue the payment plans, or put some other sort of limitation on the APs.

I'll have to play it by ear, but if and when there is a Christmas party, I think I would only be gung ho about it if it included something all new and exciting that I have not yet experienced.  If Disney pops up with a party and the highlights are the existing, old holiday parade and fireworks and that's it, I might have to skip the party. 

If a party ended up in DCA or had some sort of new 'thing' in Disneyland, then I might be excited about it.  So I guess I would have to wait and see the exact roster of activities included in the party, as well as see how it affected the other seasonal activities/events during the non-party hours.  If the Winter Castle stopped glowing in icicle lights except on party nights, that would be a huge hit to the holiday season landscape!


----------



## ARIELvsURSULA

Hi all! I just discovered this thread and I'm so happy I did. My name is Jenna and this is my first year planning a holiday trip! DH, DD and I have been to DLR and WDW many times, but never around Christmas. We're all set for Dec 1st - 6th for my DD's 13th birthday! Now to go back and skim all these pages for pics and tips and to build my excitement!


----------



## Sherry E

ARIELvsURSULA said:


> Hi all! I just discovered this thread and I'm so happy I did. My name is Jenna and this is my first year planning a holiday trip! DH, DD and I have been to DLR and WDW many times, but never around Christmas. We're all set for Dec 1st - 6th for my DD's 13th birthday! Now to go back and skim all these pages for pics and tips and to build my excitement!



Welcome, *Jenna*!

I'm so glad you made your way over here from the December Check-In thread!  

You are in the right place to soak in all sorts of info and details about the holidays at DLR!  Hopefully you will find that this thread is a valuable tool to help you plan and get excited for your trip!  We're in a quieter time frame in this thread right now, as there isn't really a whole lot of official information coming from Disney about the season yet, so we can only go by what has happened in the last few years as a guideline.  

Once we hit late July and the Theme Week Countdown kicks in, and then the slow revelations of bits of news and info about the season start to trickle in from various Disney sources, this thread will be hoppin'!!

I can tell you that if you love Christmas as a holiday in general, you will probably adore the holiday offerings at DLR!  There are some areas of the parks and hotels that are more decorated than others -- some are more elaborate and extravagant -- while others are more subtle, simple, sparse and quietly festive.  

All in all, it balances out quite well, I feel, and last year it seemed as if I was finding holiday music and décor everywhere I went.  From unexpected Christmas trees, to reindeer figures greeting guests outside of the Grand Californian Hotel, to window displays, to Viva Navidad, etc., there was something new to enjoy all around DLR.  The seasonal music changes theme from land to land.  The decorations change theme from land to land.  The lights are breathtaking at night.  Seeing the Castle light up in icicles during the Winter Enchantment Lighting is one of those goose bump-inducing moments.  The colors on the façade of It's a Small World Holiday are awe-inspiring at night.  I could go on and on.

It really is magical, which is why I am so excited for you that you have a wonderful Christmas time trip (and 13th birthday trip for your daughter) ahead!


----------



## mvf-m11c

jessiegirl84 said:


> Anyways, I was planning on being there from the 16th to the 21st but now I've read that there is a marathon weekend there that weekend, and although we arrive on the Sunday, will it still be busy? Then thanksgiving the following week will that make it busier?



As *Sherry* have mentioned that I do go a lot in November during the holiday season at the DLR. I go a lot during the first official weekend of the holiday season at the DLR in my November which is a nice time to visit the parks and to be able to see and experience the full holiday season at the DLR. The crowd levels are really nice and not that busy during the first weekend of the holiday season. But lately, the parks in mid November have been getting a little busy lately. During Thanksgiving break does draw a lot of guests and it is manageable and I have experienced. It can draw heavy crowds like Monday the 25th, 2013 where it almost feels like summertime crowds. 

But this year is completely new with the Avenger's Marathon going on November 14th to 16th which will impact guests to think of going that weekend. It already made me thinking do I want to go during the marathon or take a chance with it but time will tell and from reading all these different sites and threads of the previous marathon's at the DLR.


I knew that the DLR was going to increase the price this month to August but it happened a lot sooner. It is disappointing that the price took in affect right now. Even with the price increase of the tickets and AP's, it won't stop me from buying an AP and visiting the DLR. I have been an AP for a few years and the price increase won't stop me unless the DLR dramatically increases the price of the AP's. 

It will be nice if the DLR doesn't do a paid party like MHP during the Halloween season this year. But if they do have one, they better have something new and get the guests to buy a paid party ticket.


----------



## tksbaskets

Oh how I wish DL was a drive away for us.  Even then we are happy Premium AP holders for this year.  It was only $30 more each than getting the amount of park hopper days we wanted last December.  We are going back for a week in July (I really hope it isn't 100 degrees). and DH and I hope to also get back in early December.

We've only been to DL as a family once in 2008 when it WASN'T decorated for Christmas.  We're looking forward to seeing it all not gussied up. 

Probably won't renew for this next year...sigh...


----------



## mlnbabies

We are booked from Dec. 9-13 at Paradise Pier! We are flying into LAX on Southwest. What shuttle service does everyone like?

I am so excited!


----------



## Sherry E

*Okay, let me just reiterate that last week's temperatures here in SoCal were in the low 100s -- meaning between 100 - 102 where I am in L.A., and probably a few degrees higher than that in Anaheim!  Way too hot for this time of year, or any time of year.

And this week it is going to mostly be all temperatures in the 70s, until the weekend!  Today is supposed to be 72 or 73-ish (but it feels warmer), and tomorrow is supposed to be 71 degrees!  Now we're talking!  I would prefer a nice 65 degrees, but I will accept the low 70s!  

But seriously, a 30-degree drop from one week ago?!  What is up with that?  That's the kind of crazy unpredictability that I expect from autumn in SoCal, but not from spring!  (Not that it usually soars to over 100 degrees in fall -- it doesn't -- but it has been known to be cool, windy, drizzly and gloomy one week and hot, dry and sunny the next week.)*


​


*Bret --*

Thank you for adding in your thoughts about November -- I was hoping you would!  

For you -- yes, definitely, an AP is necessary.  You are at DLR every 2 or 3 months, for a few days at a time -- and sometimes you might throw an extra trip into the mix if there is a new or special event of some kind.  It would be crazy not to have an AP!

As I mentioned a couple of days ago, even for me it makes more sense to have an AP when I compare it to the cost of a 1-day Hopper.  If I were to do, let's say, 4 or 5 one-day trips in a year, as well as a multi-day trip in December, there's no way it would be sensible to get a Hopper each of those times instead of an AP.  If someone were only going to visit DLR one time in a year -- for several days -- then a Hopper might make more sense than an AP.

I went back to the Deluxe AP section to reexamine the blocked dates, and really, most of the dates that I would probably go to DLR are not blocked on the Deluxe.  However, the discounts are less substantial and then certain actual holidays are blocked.  

Also, the ability to hop between parks is so vital to the whole experience now, and I'm not sure a one-park-per-day approach would work for everyone.  I mean, I guess I could force myself to adapt to one park per day, but it really cuts down on flexibility.  Sometimes I might start out with the intention of spending most of the day in DL.  Maybe I'll get there and suddenly have a change of mood, deciding that I need to go over to DCA instead.  Or, I may want to leave one park for a bit, go back to the hotel and rest for a while, and then go back to the second park later.  As far as food choices, the same thing applies -- I might plan to get food at one particular place, see that it is too crowded and then decide to go to the other park to get food.  It's not possible to do that kind of mid-day change of plan when there is no Hopper.

So an AP is needed, one way or another, I feel.  

What baffles me is why people who are not even really _major_ Disney fans and who have no intentions of being at DLR very often -- those who maybe just like to go there every once in a great while, for a few hours of fun, but who could really take it or leave it -- get Annual Passes.  If they are literally only there on maybe 2 separate days out of the whole year, for 3 or 4 hours at a time, what is the point in having a Deluxe or Premium AP?  Yes, it would be crazy to pay $150 or almost $100 for only a few hours, as well, but again -- we're talking about paying the full price of a Deluxe or Premium for maybe a total of 6-8 hours in the parks for the entire year!  There are folks who fit that description, and they get APs.

I'm hoping that there will not be a Christmas party this year too, but even setting aside my own personal wishes and looking at how it could be staged and what would be included in it, I simply don't think that DLR is ready to have a Christmas party yet.  Unless they have some new tricks up their sleeve and surprises galore for 2014 -- and that is always a possibility -- based on what I saw around DLR last year, as wonderful and magical as it all was, there wasn't quite enough to take existing events away and add them to a paid party.  

Also, once again I have to go back to the Halloween Time/Mickey's Halloween Party example for comparison and contrasting circumstances.  The Halloween party (in all of its former versions, pre-MHP) actually pre-dated  the Halloween Time season.  The paid, hard ticket party was happening before Halloween Time, the season, ever officially began.  The party started in the mid-'90s, then stopped, then resumed in 2005.  Halloween Time, on the other hand, did not begin (officially) until 2006.  So the paid Halloween party has been a major fixture of Halloween Time ever since it began, and even _before_ it began!

On the other hand, the Holidays at Disneyland Resort have been going on -- without a hard ticket party -- for a long, long, long time.  They've been a big deal at Disneyland for at least 25 years, and the Holidays have only gotten bigger and grander since DCA, the GCH and DTD became part of DLR too.  So, in this case, a new party would have to be worked into the season, whereas the Halloween party was already going strong before Halloween Time started.  

That's not to say that a Christmas party at DLR won't happen -- I think it's inevitable that it will happen at some point, and it may even be amazing.  Who knows?   But DLR has to handle it a bit differently than to just say, "Well, the Halloween party is a hit, so hey, let's have a Christmas party too," when they have gone soooooooooo long without having one!   I think they really need to put a lot of careful thought into exactly when, how and where it will happen; what will be included in it; what will be available as far as holiday entertainment on non-party days; will these events be equally appealing to their massive visitor base of returning locals as well as all the first-time non-locals and returning non-locals; will there be enough holiday entertainment in the non-party park to keep the non-party guests happy, etc., etc.  There is a lot to think about when deciding to suddenly work a paid party into DLR's holiday season.  It will be interesting to see how and when it finally happens!



​

*TK -*

I hope it's not 100 degrees when you're at DLR in July too!  I hope it's not even in the 90s.  Every now and then we have a mild July in SoCal, where the temperatures are unseasonably low, like in the 70s.  That's not too common, but it has happened.

Summer heat is so much less forgiving than Fall heat!  The sun itself is so much harsher in summer on an 80-degree day than it is in December on an 80-degree day.  And all of that hot pavement just makes it worse.   That's when the rides like Splash and GRR come in handy!  

I will cross my fingers for you that an early December trip is in the works for you.  Be sure to let me know how that is coming along, as you may end up there around a time when I am there.  I don't have anything planned, but early December is always around my time frame.


​

*mlnbabies -*

Yay!  I'm so glad you got your reservation made and you're all set to have a wonderful trip in December!  I hope that you like the PPH.  Make sure to also visit the Disneyland Hotel and the Grand Californian Hotel (since they are all so close together) to enjoy even more of the holiday atmosphere.

I know a lot of people use Super Shuttle.  I think they stick with it because it is well known and has a long history.  Some folks use Karmel Shuttle.  I've used both Super Shuttle and Karmel and they were fine, but expensive.

Last year there was some buzz about a place called DK Livery.  I know that one of our 2013 December travelers -- *egritz* -- used DK Livery and was very happy with their service.  You might want to check them out.

I use a service called Sav-On Shuttle.net.  (They have mostly great reviews on Yelp.)  It's a very small, no-frills, informal sort of service (you are not required to put a deposit down in advance), but the drivers have always been prompt, friendly and courteous when they have picked me up, and I got a better price from them than from Super Shuttle or Karmel.  They do a lot of business around DLR, transporting guests to and from DLR and various other popular spots in SoCal.


----------



## JadeDarkstar

we are still going for 5 days 6 nights if i can pull it off, we are getting tickets from the race site and the prices there haven't changed i hope they don't go up but if they did its only 5 bucks more per ph ticket from the Disney web site for the 5 day tickets. 

If they had the party id defiantly buy tickets to it. 

On another up side for me. I finely got my tablet. i got a kindle fire hdx from open box and saved 50 from what the full price ones would have been. I got it so i could read my school books in the car while driving to sea world next month and not need to lug around the huge big books. 

We are excited for both trips and my son has one half day left tomorrow of his 5th grade class. He is so excited, now counting down to Maleficent on the 30th, then count down to sea world begins, and then when we get back his count down for his bday, Dl, and Christmas will begin


----------



## Sherry E

JadeDarkstar said:


> we are still going for 5 days 6 nights if i can pull it off, we are getting tickets from the race site and the prices there haven't changed i hope they don't go up but if they did its only 5 bucks more per ph ticket from the Disney web site for the 5 day tickets.
> 
> If they had the party id defiantly buy tickets to it.
> 
> On another up side for me. I finely got my tablet. i got a kindle fire hdx from open box and saved 50 from what the full price ones would have been. I got it so i could read my school books in the car while driving to sea world next month and not need to lug around the huge big books.
> 
> We are excited for both trips and my son has one half day left tomorrow of his 5th grade class. He is so excited, now counting down to Maleficent on the 30th, then count down to sea world begins, and then when we get back his count down for his bday, Dl, and Christmas will begin



*Jade --*

Congratulations on getting your tablet!  That's a great idea -- to be able to read your school books while you're on the go and not have to bring the big, heavy books!

You have a lot of fun, wonderful things coming up this year, so there is a lot to look forward to.  I think it will be a great year for you!

Can you believe that we are already about to hit June, in 12 days?  It seems like it was just January 1st not long ago.  Not that I mind the time zipping by to bring me that much closer to Halloween and the holidays!


----------



## mvf-m11c

Sherry E said:


> *Bret --*
> 
> Thank you for adding in your thoughts about November -- I was hoping you would!
> 
> For you -- yes, definitely, an AP is necessary.  You are at DLR every 2 or 3 months, for a few days at a time -- and sometimes you might throw an extra trip into the mix if there is a new or special event of some kind.  It would be crazy not to have an AP!
> 
> As I mentioned a couple of days ago, even for me it makes more sense to have an AP when I compare it to the cost of a 1-day Hopper.  If I were to do, let's say, 4 or 5 one-day trips in a year, as well as a multi-day trip in December, there's no way it would be sensible to get a Hopper each of those times instead of an AP.  If someone were only going to visit DLR one time in a year -- for several days -- then a Hopper might make more sense than an AP.
> 
> I went back to the Deluxe AP section to reexamine the blocked dates, and really, most of the dates that I would probably go to DLR are not blocked on the Deluxe.  However, the discounts are less substantial and then certain actual holidays are blocked.
> 
> Also, the ability to hop between parks is so vital to the whole experience now, and I'm not sure a one-park-per-day approach would work for everyone.  I mean, I guess I could force myself to adapt to one park per day, but it really cuts down on flexibility.  Sometimes I might start out with the intention of spending most of the day in DL.  Maybe I'll get there and suddenly have a change of mood, deciding that I need to go over to DCA instead.  Or, I may want to leave one park for a bit, go back to the hotel and rest for a while, and then go back to the second park later.  As far as food choices, the same thing applies -- I might plan to get food at one particular place, see that it is too crowded and then decide to go to the other park to get food.  It's not possible to do that kind of mid-day change of plan when there is no Hopper.
> 
> So an AP is needed, one way or another, I feel.
> 
> What baffles me is why people who are not even really _major_ Disney fans and who have no intentions of being at DLR very often -- those who maybe just like to go there every once in a great while, for a few hours of fun, but who could really take it or leave it -- get Annual Passes.  If they are literally only there on maybe 2 separate days out of the whole year, for 3 or 4 hours at a time, what is the point in having a Deluxe or Premium AP?  Yes, it would be crazy to pay $150 or almost $100 for only a few hours, as well, but again -- we're talking about paying the full price of a Deluxe or Premium for maybe a total of 6-8 hours in the parks for the entire year!  There are folks who fit that description, and they get APs.
> 
> I'm hoping that there will not be a Christmas party this year too, but even setting aside my own personal wishes and looking at how it could be staged and what would be included in it, I simply don't think that DLR is ready to have a Christmas party yet.  Unless they have some new tricks up their sleeve and surprises galore for 2014 -- and that is always a possibility -- based on what I saw around DLR last year, as wonderful and magical as it all was, there wasn't quite enough to take existing events away and add them to a paid party.
> 
> Also, once again I have to go back to the Halloween Time/Mickey's Halloween Party example for comparison and contrasting circumstances.  The Halloween party (in all of its former versions, pre-MHP) actually pre-dated  the Halloween Time season.  The paid, hard ticket party was happening before Halloween Time, the season, ever officially began.  The party started in the mid-'90s, then stopped, then resumed in 2005.  Halloween Time, on the other hand, did not begin (officially) until 2006.  So the paid Halloween party has been a major fixture of Halloween Time ever since it began, and even _before_ it began!
> 
> On the other hand, the Holidays at Disneyland Resort have been going on -- without a hard ticket party -- for a long, long, long time.  They've been a big deal at Disneyland for at least 25 years, and the Holidays have only gotten bigger and grander since DCA, the GCH and DTD became part of DLR too.  So, in this case, a new party would have to be worked into the season, whereas the Halloween party was already going strong before Halloween Time started.
> 
> That's not to say that a Christmas party at DLR won't happen -- I think it's inevitable that it will happen at some point, and it may even be amazing.  Who knows?   But DLR has to handle it a bit differently than to just say, "Well, the Halloween party is a hit, so hey, let's have a Christmas party too," when they have gone soooooooooo long without having one!   I think they really need to put a lot of careful thought into exactly when, how and where it will happen; what will be included in it; what will be available as far as holiday entertainment on non-party days; will these events be equally appealing to their massive visitor base of returning locals as well as all the first-time non-locals and returning non-locals; will there be enough holiday entertainment in the non-party park to keep the non-party guests happy, etc., etc.  There is a lot to think about when deciding to suddenly work a paid party into DLR's holiday season.  It will be interesting to see how and when it finally happens!
> 
> 
> 
> ​



Just as you stated that you got to know how many days you will be visiting the DLR in order to get an AP. I have done it in the past where I have visited the DLR more then three trips in one year and I didn't even consider buying an AP during the first trip and second trip since I didn't plan on going back to the DLR. I have wished that I bought an AP on the first trip and on the second trip since I knew that I was coming back on the third trip but you just don't know until the last second. Both my DA's have looked carefully at the two AP's they bought and it make sense for them to get the DAP since we aren't going much on Saturday's (unless it is not blocked out like in September-November) and have at least one party member that have a PAP so they are able to get the full AP discount and parking. 

I do enjoy the park hopping at the DLR since the parks are right next to each other where at WDW where you will have to travel (car, monorail, bus, boat, etc.) to another area and it takes part of your day. It makes more sense (in my opinion) to buy non-park hopper tickets at WDW then at the DLR with the traveling to another park unless you like to go to a different park that day for a change of scenery. Just as you said that I would like a change scenery and go from DL to DCA later that day and go back to the room and go to DL that night and enjoy the fireworks. It is 

As you said that it makes no sense to spend that much money on one day park tickets or AP's to go the parks for a couple of hours. If I was a local and not staying at the hotels around the DLR, I would go for a few hours a day and enjoy myself where when I am coming from NorCal and trying to get as much done as I can. 

We have been talking about this again and again and we hope that there will be no Christmas party this year and years to come since we are so used to the holiday season at DL. Unless DL is going to add something new like a new fireworks, parade, etc. it makes no sense to do a paid party admission to the current fireworks and parade during the holiday season where it is part of it. 

I have compared the parties at both DL and WDW during the Halloween and Christmas season (only at WDW) and they are nice and offer special shows which you don't get during the regular days at the parks. They are nice to have a hard ticket for a special event where it won't be that busy. But all the parties that I have attended can be very busy just like a regular park day. The rides wait times are shorter during the parties but the wait time for the shows are long as a regular day in my opinion from waiting for HS fireworks at DL, HalloWishes fireworks at the MK during MNSSHP and Holiday Wishes fireworks. 

Just like you said that it will be inevitable that a party ticket will happen during the holiday season at the DLR but when will it happen is the big question. Will it be this year, next year or five years from now on. We just don't know what TDA is thinking. TDA needs to think clearly of doing a part during the holiday season at DL since it is part of it during the Holiday season.


----------



## kkmcan

Sherry E said:


> *
> Will these new increases affect your holiday season trip budgets at all?  Will you plan to buy fewer things?  Stay at a different hotel than where you had planned?   Eat at fewer table service restaurants?  Skip the holiday tour?  Cut your trip short by a day?
> 
> And...if the (rumored, not confirmed) Christmas party does, indeed, happen this year (I still have my doubts that it will), will you buy tickets for it (which would surely be in the range of $50-$60 each, I would think)??
> 
> Are Annual Passes still worth it for everyone who has them or who wants to buy them?  Has the price pushed you too far, or is the AP still a bargain/value to you based on your park-touring habits?*



We've had Deluxe AP's twice now for our family and I felt those were very good deals (before they hit the $400 range). We live in Az so if we were planning 2 multi day trips in one year then it made sense to get them. Now it no longer makes sense. One 3 day hopper at $265 x 2 trips is $530 which I guess is just a few dollars off with the new price being $519.  But our days of several trips to DL a year are over anyways. Our kids are older and we are all wanting to see new places now.  We didn't do DL at all last year but snuck in 2 parks at WDW during our Orlando trip. Then we saved up to go to Aulani in Oahu this past Spring Break.  We are still getting plenty of Disney just in other ways. 

Right now I've got DL planned for Nov 21-23 to see the Christmas Decorations.  We've never done DL at that time of the year and my kids were begging last year to go see WOC Holiday Dreams and Jingle Cruise.  They are getting older (17 and 14) so I think we need to do this while they still want to.  We are getting the park hoppers and I've signed up for the YES Program so that should save us a few dollars on tickets and get the kids into a cool high school physics class. They are excited about that!

We wouldn't change our plans for the $5 increase on the 3 days parkhopper. Its not much and we use our Disney Visa reward dollars to help offset the price of our trip.  In fact we used $749 that we'd saved up to help with Aulani.  Without those reward dollars we wouldn't have been able to stay there. Love our Disney Visa!!

I'm always looking for ways to cut costs on tickets, airfare and hotel.  And I'm usually ready to jump on a deal.  I didn't jump on the Ebates/Orbitz deal  a few months ago and I regret that.


----------



## AmberStar

Nothing has changed as far as our plans go. The goal is to be paid off by the time we leave. All expenses accounted for. So far so good... makes me nervous though since we live on a limited budget and since we had not saved much prior to committing to going this year. 

I did get a disney visa though and spent my 500 dollars (bought 2 of 5 tickets) the other day so I can get the 200 dollar gift card. Will pay of the CC when I get the bill but Plan to use the GC in the park so that has defiantly helped. 

We are calling our trip Christmas. I wanted an experience this year and less plastic toys. Can't wait!!! In fact... it may become tradition at least every other year if we enjoy ourselves. I just hate spending money on crap the kids could care less about a month later.


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

Since we have APs, the price increase doesn't affect us - this year!

But Sherry, you won't believe what I saw today! I was at the discount grocery store buying some stuff for the kids' school (ice cream party today) and they had TWO DOZEN cartons of Winter Wonderland ice cream, not slow churned....for $2.99 a carton!


----------



## dolphingirl47

I am back from my spring trip and now it is full steam ahead planning for the birthday/ holiday trip. I managed to book the Aulani part before we left, but on the 7 months mark for VGC, I could only waitlist. So I have to be patient. All the points that I have to use or lose have been used up for the Aulani stay so if my waitlist does not come through by the end of my banking window, I will just cancel this and book both stays at a Good Neighbour hotel. If my waitlist does come through for the nights after Hawaii, I am planning to splurge on the Disneyland hotel for the nights before we fly to Hawaii.

I am planning to get an Annual pass as this works out cheaper than a 2 day hopper and a 4 day hopper. There is also a chance that we may be back before this expires. If there should be a party and it takes place while we are there, I would most certainly get a ticket for this.

Corinna


----------



## Sherry E

mvf-m11c said:


> Just as you stated that you got to know how many days you will be visiting the DLR in order to get an AP. I have done it in the past where I have visited the DLR more then three trips in one year and I didn't even consider buying an AP during the first trip and second trip since I didn't plan on going back to the DLR. I have wished that I bought an AP on the first trip and on the second trip since I knew that I was coming back on the third trip but you just don't know until the last second. Both my DA's have looked carefully at the two AP's they bought and it make sense for them to get the DAP since we aren't going much on Saturday's (unless it is not blocked out like in September-November) and have at least one party member that have a PAP so they are able to get the full AP discount and parking.
> 
> I do enjoy the park hopping at the DLR since the parks are right next to each other where at WDW where you will have to travel (car, monorail, bus, boat, etc.) to another area and it takes part of your day. It makes more sense (in my opinion) to buy non-park hopper tickets at WDW then at the DLR with the traveling to another park unless you like to go to a different park that day for a change of scenery. Just as you said that I would like a change scenery and go from DL to DCA later that day and go back to the room and go to DL that night and enjoy the fireworks. It is
> 
> As you said that it makes no sense to spend that much money on one day park tickets or AP's to go the parks for a couple of hours. If I was a local and not staying at the hotels around the DLR, I would go for a few hours a day and enjoy myself where when I am coming from NorCal and trying to get as much done as I can.
> 
> We have been talking about this again and again and we hope that there will be no Christmas party this year and years to come since we are so used to the holiday season at DL. Unless DL is going to add something new like a new fireworks, parade, etc. it makes no sense to do a paid party admission to the current fireworks and parade during the holiday season where it is part of it.
> 
> I have compared the parties at both DL and WDW during the Halloween and Christmas season (only at WDW) and they are nice and offer special shows which you don't get during the regular days at the parks. They are nice to have a hard ticket for a special event where it won't be that busy. But all the parties that I have attended can be very busy just like a regular park day. The rides wait times are shorter during the parties but the wait time for the shows are long as a regular day in my opinion from waiting for HS fireworks at DL, HalloWishes fireworks at the MK during MNSSHP and Holiday Wishes fireworks.
> 
> Just like you said that it will be inevitable that a party ticket will happen during the holiday season at the DLR but when will it happen is the big question. Will it be this year, next year or five years from now on. We just don't know what TDA is thinking. TDA needs to think clearly of doing a part during the holiday season at DL since it is part of it during the Holiday season.



*Bret --*

That makes sense, for your DA's to get the Deluxe while one person (you) keeps a higher level of AP, to get the discounts at meals.  There's no need to get the PAP if they can get by with a lower tier AP.

I actually wonder what kinds of prices (and crowds) we will be looking at in DLR in 2016.  Isn't 2016 when Harry Potter comes to USH?  That is going to be a huge, massive hit for Universal Studios, no question about it, but USH as a whole is just not as interesting or as engaging as DLR is (as you know, since you were just there not long ago).  So I wonder if the lure of Harry Potter will be enough to give Disney a run for its money and draw some crowds away.

I kind of hope that lots and lots of people avoid DLR and flood USH in 2016.  Even though I live much closer to USH than I do to DLR, I'd rather head to DLR when all of the crowds have headed to USH!

At the same time, the Disney Parks planning people are no fools. They are well aware that Harry Potter is coming our way in the next couple of years and will suddenly put USH firmly back on the map as being a must-do attraction for a lot of people.  Could DLR have something exciting up its sleeve to keep the crowds interested in 2016?  If so, what could it be and how would it be finished by 2016?  Could Disney make a big announcement about a possible 2016 attraction/event during the D23 Expo in summer 2015?  Or will they just offer a whole bunch of discounts on everything (tickets. hotels, food, etc.) in 2016 to keep everyone interested?

My feeling is that something exciting will be happening at DLR by 2016, with the 60th anniversary year leading up to it.  A new event, a new ride, a new makeover for a land -- something.  I think they are going to do something exciting to compete with Harry.  Let's face it -- as fun and imaginative as Cars Land and Buena Vista Street are, some of the novelty of Cars Land will have worn off by 2016.  It won't be so "new" anymore, so DLR can't exactly rely on a couple of no-longer-new lands in DCA to keep people away from Harry Potter.

About a potential Christmas party -- I totally forgot about the _possible_ brand new nighttime parade coming in 2015 (I was just reminded of it when my MiceChat newsletter arrived)!  That is a major factor if it actually happens.  That's something to consider in regards to the likelihood of a Christmas party -- if DLR trots out a new nighttime parade for the 60th Anniversary, I suspect that it will affect the Christmas Fantasy Parade.  Maybe they will skip the Christmas Fantasy Parade altogether in 2015 and just run the new night parade (if there is one) all holiday season long??  They could use the new night parade as the selling point for a Christmas party somehow, even if it is not a Christmas parade.

Or, Disney could throw a party into the mix this year with some sort of hint about it possibly being the last time to see the Christmas Fantasy Parade -- that would easily get people to buy tickets if they did that.

Oh well.  We shall see what unfolds in the next few months!  




kkmcan said:


> We've had Deluxe AP's twice now for our family and I felt those were very good deals (before they hit the $400 range). We live in Az so if we were planning 2 multi day trips in one year then it made sense to get them. Now it no longer makes sense. One 3 day hopper at $265 x 2 trips is $530 which I guess is just a few dollars off with the new price being $519.  But our days of several trips to DL a year are over anyways. Our kids are older and we are all wanting to see new places now.  We didn't do DL at all last year but snuck in 2 parks at WDW during our Orlando trip. Then we saved up to go to Aulani in Oahu this past Spring Break.  We are still getting plenty of Disney just in other ways.
> 
> Right now I've got DL planned for Nov 21-23 to see the Christmas Decorations.  We've never done DL at that time of the year and my kids were begging last year to go see WOC Holiday Dreams and Jingle Cruise.  They are getting older (17 and 14) so I think we need to do this while they still want to.  We are getting the park hoppers and I've signed up for the YES Program so that should save us a few dollars on tickets and get the kids into a cool high school physics class. They are excited about that!
> 
> We wouldn't change our plans for the $5 increase on the 3 days parkhopper. Its not much and we use our Disney Visa reward dollars to help offset the price of our trip.  In fact we used $749 that we'd saved up to help with Aulani.  Without those reward dollars we wouldn't have been able to stay there. Love our Disney Visa!!
> 
> I'm always looking for ways to cut costs on tickets, airfare and hotel.  And I'm usually ready to jump on a deal.  I didn't jump on the Ebates/Orbitz deal  a few months ago and I regret that.



*kkmcan --*

Great thoughts.  I can't believe you've never been to DLR during the holiday season!  So you've never even gotten to experience It's a Small World Holiday?  Well, that may or may not be something that your kids are interested in, but it is absolutely beautiful inside and out (the façade is especially stunning at night), so don't miss it!

You are one of several people whose comments I have heard or read about wanting to branch out and do other things besides DLR now that the kids are getting older (and the prices are continuing to rise).  Some folks are still working DLR into their general trip plans, but also incorporating a lot of other things into their trips too (DIS'er DizNee Luver/Laurie has a current Pre-TR in the DLR TR forum about a big road trip she and her family are taking in July, which includes 3 days at DLR, but the entire rest of the trip is jam-packed with other activities and interesting places -- whereas in the past they have spent at least 5 full days at DLR, if not a full week!).  Other folks are simply skipping DLR for a trip or two and instead heading elsewhere.

It's coincidental that you posted because I just happened to (silently) be reading your Hawaii/Aulani TR 2 days ago!  I think I saw an Aulani ad somewhere and I got to thinking that I had never read an Aulani TR, and I wanted to see some photos of it.  I went looking for an Aulani TR and yours was the first TR I found.  I thought that the Dole Plantation looked particularly interesting, as did the giant maze!  I would have loved to do that maze!  (Also, I love pineapple so Dole is my kind of place.)  And all of that beautiful, lush greenery, white sand and blue water everywhere!  So lovely!




AmberStar said:


> Nothing has changed as far as our plans go. The goal is to be paid off by the time we leave. All expenses accounted for. So far so good... makes me nervous though since we live on a limited budget and since we had not saved much prior to committing to going this year.
> 
> I did get a disney visa though and spent my 500 dollars (bought 2 of 5 tickets) the other day so I can get the 200 dollar gift card. Will pay of the CC when I get the bill but Plan to use the GC in the park so that has defiantly helped.
> 
> We are calling our trip Christmas. I wanted an experience this year and less plastic toys. Can't wait!!! In fact... it may become tradition at least every other year if we enjoy ourselves. I just hate spending money on crap the kids could care less about a month later.



*AmberStar --*

The $200 GC you get from Disney Visa will be a tremendous help towards costs at DLR!  That can buy a lot of food, or go towards holiday tours, or PhotoPass, or whatever.

I think that sounds like a good plan -- create some extra memories and experiences instead of the toys that the kids will outgrow.  

You mentioned that this Christmas trip may become a tradition of sorts of you all enjoy yourselves.  I don't know how much you like/love/enjoy the holiday season to begin with, so that will have a lot to do with it.  If you are someone who loves the holiday season in general -- the lights, the treats, the colors, the music, the trees, the aromas, etc. -- and you love Disneyland Resort anyway, you should love the Holidays at DLR.  There could be mitigating factors, such as bigger crowds than expected or some sort of schedule interruption, but if not, hopefully you will love it.

I get caught up in all of it.   I love the sounds (such as the Main Street vehicle drivers honking out "Jingle Bells" on their horns as they mosey down the street, or the themed variations of Christmas songs in New Orleans Square, Buena Vista Street, Cars Land and Critter Country).  I love the smells and tastes of gingerbread and peppermint.  I love the stunning lights on the IASW Holiday façade and on the Winter Castle at night, and the assorted Christmas trees everywhere.  I loved the uplifting, joyous Viva Navidad celebration in DCA.  I love the (real) gingerbread house in Storytellers Café.  I love the reindeer (made of wicker or wood or something rustic) holding court at the drive-up entrance to the Grand Californian Hotel.  I love it all -- but I am a sucker for holidays in general.

If you don't love the holidays to begin with, however, then the extra sensory overload could be a bit much.  

I will say that _most_ people seem to come away from their first holiday trips to DLR with glowing reviews.  In fact, to be honest, the holiday season at DLR can be a bit addictive and end up becoming a must-do for many people every year.   Every so often someone will go and not have that great of a time, for whatever reason.  It happens.  More often than not, though, people adore what the entire Resort (including the 3 hotels) does for the season and want to go back again and again.





DisneyJamieCA said:


> Since we have APs, the price increase doesn't affect us - this year!
> 
> But Sherry, you won't believe what I saw today! I was at the discount grocery store buying some stuff for the kids' school (ice cream party today) and they had TWO DOZEN cartons of Winter Wonderland ice cream, not slow churned....for $2.99 a carton!



*Jamie -*

You're kidding!  The peppermint ice cream -- many, many cartons of it -- was available at your discount store?  Madness!  Is that a Grocery Outlet sort of place (which is where Gisele saw it earlier this year)?  I don't have one of those stores near me.  I do have a really good 99 Cents Store near me, but I guess Dreyer's has not gotten desperate enough to send the ice cream to the 99 Cents Only stores yet because I have neither seen it nor heard of it there.

I mentioned here that I got a carton -- er, uh, excuse me, I "_may or may not have_" gotten a carton I saw -- of the peppermint ice cream in CVS last month, and it may or may not have had freezer burn on it.  I took that as a sign to let me know that I really should wait for the ice cream to come out at its "usual" time -- in September! 

Now I am afraid that Dreyer's sent too many cartons to too many stores when they got wind of the fact that everyone was suddenly on the hunt for Peppermint Wonderland (word spreads around the Internet), and now they have not been able to sell all the cartons.  So then what will happen?  They will probably either not make as much of the ice cream when we need it -- this Fall and Winter -- or they won't send it to the stores as early as they normally do.  

Just because we were all on a hunt for it in the Fall and Winter months doesn't mean we wanted the ice cream in the summer, or year-round.  There has to be some seasonal novelty to it -- but Dreyer's will probably think, "Oh well, it's not totally sold out, so I guess that people didn't want it after all."  And then it won't be there on the store shelves when it needs to be there.

Also -- one of the main issues last year, as you know, was that the ice cream was not at DLR when we needed it to be there, nor was it in the shops where it should have been.  It was in unexpected table service places like the Blue Bayou or the BBQ.  It didn't show up at Gibson Girl until the week of Christmas.  It apparently came and went at Ghirardelli quicker than we could even say "Peppermint Wonderland."  I would rather that DLR skips the whole "Christmas in July" thing (which included the peppermint ice cream last year) and just puts the ice cream where it should be in November and December -- in the ice cream shops!!  But, with all of this ice cream in the stores that hasn't sold (like the 24 cartons you saw), will they even send it to DLR this year?




dolphingirl47 said:


> I am back from my spring trip and now it is full steam ahead planning for the birthday/ holiday trip. I managed to book the Aulani part before we left, but on the 7 months mark for VGC, I could only waitlist. So I have to be patient. All the points that I have to use or lose have been used up for the Aulani stay so if my waitlist does not come through by the end of my banking window, I will just cancel this and book both stays at a Good Neighbour hotel. If my waitlist does come through for the nights after Hawaii, I am planning to splurge on the Disneyland hotel for the nights before we fly to Hawaii.
> 
> I am planning to get an Annual pass as this works out cheaper than a 2 day hopper and a 4 day hopper. There is also a chance that we may be back before this expires. If there should be a party and it takes place while we are there, I would most certainly get a ticket for this.
> 
> Corinna



Hi, *Corinna*!

Your trip is going to be amazing, with 2 legs of Disneyland Resort holiday fun, and then your birthday at Aulani!  Absolutely incredible. Hopefully the waitlist will come through and you can also stay at the DLH.

Yes, an AP definitely makes sense in your case, even with the price increase.  If a Hopper is needed for 6 days or more, for November and possibly a trip next year, then the price just isn't cost effective in comparison to an AP, and you get more bang for your buck with an AP.

Was your spring trip a trip to Aulani?  A cruise?  A visit to WDW or to DLR, or somewhere else?


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

Yes, it was at a Grocery Outlet! I don't usually go in there, but they donated a gc to our school event so I went in to use it. Unfortunately, I couldn't use for my Peppermint Wonderland  I have a feeling this was the old stuff - and now VERY old stuff, so even at that great price, I skipped it. I was just so shocked to see it.


----------



## dolphingirl47

Sherry E said:


> Hi, *Corinna*!
> 
> Your trip is going to be amazing, with 2 legs of Disneyland Resort holiday fun, and then your birthday at Aulani!  Absolutely incredible. Hopefully the waitlist will come through and you can also stay at the DLH.
> 
> Yes, an AP definitely makes sense in your case, even with the price increase.  If a Hopper is needed for 6 days or more, for November and possibly a trip next year, then the price just isn't cost effective in comparison to an AP, and you get more bang for your buck with an AP.
> 
> Was your spring trip a trip to Aulani?  A cruise?  A visit to WDW or to DLR, or somewhere else?



The fall trip will be our first trip to Aulani. The spring trip was a Panama Canal cruise on the Disney Wonder and two bonus days in San Diego.

Corinna


----------



## kkmcan

Thanks Sherry!  I actually forgot about my trip report, I don't think I finished it. We have found in our quest to do different trips that some of our best days together were the days we were seeing something new.  We were all so excited and fresh faced for a day of firsts so we are trying to create lots of firsts.  Hoping for a trip to NYC next summer.   Don't get me wrong.... we still love DL, our kids still love DL and ask all the time is we can go but I want them to see and experience other places to.  So far we've managed a couple places in Mexico, Las Vegas, a beach trip every year at different towns in So Cal, San Francisco, Branson, Orlando (Discovery Cove, & WDW),  Grand Canyon & Sedona, Wash DC but the kids were little and don't remember, Bahamas, and Hawaii. I would love to do an Alaskan cruise but I haven't figured out a way to keep that under $5000 total. Its usually $5000 plus airfare plus excursions and then its getting close to $10,000. Too much for us.

So in keeping with our new experiences mantra, I've got a list running of stuff we want to do that we've never done before.  Like the Kitchen sink sundaes, getting a fresh made candy cane if possible, ice skating in the rink in DTD, Big Thunder Ranch bbq, trying some holiday treats and of course seeing WOC Winter Dreams and riding Jingle Cruise.  Also got the kids signed up for a YES class that they are excited about. I have considered doing the Holiday tour but I don't know if I can commit to the expense for 4 of us. Maybe... we'll see.

As for the Peppermint Ice cream, I love that stuff!!! And now I can't help but look and see if they have it when I'm at the grocery store. Just one lonely carton...but none so far.  I did notice it was still around well into Feb this year.  

We have actually seen Its A Small World Holiday but just cuz we got lucky one year when we went for MLK weekend and it was still up and running. I didn't know it ahead of time and when we rounded the corner from Fantasyland to head back there I saw it and freaked out! I was smiling ear to ear and saying oh my gosh, oh my gosh. I cried through the whole ride and my family thought I was crazy.


----------



## Sherry E

*This is not Disneyland Resort/holiday-related, but it is holiday season-related, and it touches on a holiday sub-topic that has come up in previous versions of this thread.

I am hoping that TK (tksbaskets) is out there, reading along, though I have a feeling she might be on a Memorial Day weekend adventure??  She will be interested in this.

What does it have to do with?  The Hallmark Channel's Christmas movies, of course!

Those of you who have followed along with the Christmas/Holiday Season Superthread in the past are aware that a not-so-guilty pleasure of mine is the super-addictive "Hallmark Channel Countdown to Christmas" marathon that begins in early November and ends in early January.  Almost nothing else gets me in the spirit of the season more than that, outside of making my annual Disneyland Resort holiday visits.  

The 2-month long Countdown to Christmas on Hallmark consists of holiday movies that are shown every day after a certain time of the afternoon, and over each weekend there are movies playing all day long.  It is a true marathon of holiday goodness.  There are typically 12 brand new movies rolled out over the course of the season -- last year there were actually 13 -- and integrated into the mix of older Hallmark holiday movies (and I say "holiday" because they also have Thanksgiving movies and they have even done a New Year's movie or two in the past).

These Hallmark gems are not deep, thought-provoking movies.  Some of the movies have a slightly more serious tone than others, while some are lighthearted, whimsical and comedic -- but they all have a happy ending of sorts.  There is usually some sort of predictable romance involved, and some sort of plot involving someone who has lost his or her Christmas spirit, but has found it by the end of the movie.

In other words, you won't be watching an Emmy Award-caliber TV movie if you watch a Hallmark Countdown to Christmas movie, but you will know what to expect from it and, hopefully, can enjoy the ride.  

I always say that these little Hallmark movies (which are made on the cheap and star a lot of B-List, C-List and D-List actors, some of whom you may recognize and some you may not) are like little pieces of sweet Christmas candy, or equivalent to wrapping oneself in a cozy Christmas blanket.  For some reason, as sappy, flimsy and hokey as they probably are, they do a fantastic job of kicking off and continuing to celebrate the holiday season for two glorious months.

I mentioned TK (tksbaskets) earlier, as she is also a Hallmark Countdown to Christmas fan.  We usually compare notes about which movies were our favorites of the new batch each year.  In 2013, the Countdown to Christmas saw its highest ratings to date.  I know that a few other folks out there on this board also began watching the Countdown last year, or managed to catch a handful of the movies, such as Jenny/rentayenta, Pesky, Vintage Mousketeer, Liza/funatdisney, lucysmom and, if I recall correctly, Luisa.  With any luck, this year Jamie will be able to catch a few of the movies too!!!


Anyway, I learned (from a site called countdownuntilchristmas.com) that the shorter, one-week long "Christmas in July" Hallmark marathon begins on Monday, July 7th. Some of the movies in this year's CIJ lineup will include (and this is only a partial list, as I don't have the complete list):



A Boyfriend for Christmas

Christmas With Holly

Debbie Macomber’s Mrs. Miracle thumbsup2 Starring James Van Der Beek and Doris Roberts.   One of my favorites!)

Debbie Macomber’s Call Me Mrs. Miracle

Fir Crazy

Help for the Holidays

Holiday Engagement

Let it Snow thumbsup2 Starring Candace Cameron Bure.  Delightful!  One of my favorites of all of the Christmas movies on Hallmark, from any year!)

Matchmaker Santa thumbsup2  Starring Lacey Chabert.  Pretty cute movie.)

The Christmas Ornament thumbsup2  Starring Kellie Martin and Cameron Mathison.  One of my favorites of last year's new movies!)

The Most Wonderful Time of the Year thumbsup2  Starring Brooke Burns and Henry Winkler.  This is also one of my favorites from any year.)

Window Wonderland



I am hopeful that, as the Christmas in July schedule gets filled in a bit more, we will also see (more of my favorites): 


Trading Christmas (Starring Faith Ford and Tom Cavanagh.   Think The Holiday, with Cameron Diaz and Kate Winslet, but on a smaller budget!)


Farewell, Mr. Kringle (Starring Christine Taylor, a.k.a. Mrs. Ben Stiller)

A Bride for Christmas (Starring Arielle Kebbel, who I had never heard of prior to this movie)

Naughty or Nice  (Starring Hilarie Burton, Michael Gross and Meredith Baxter, the latter two of whom played Mr. and Mrs. Keaton on Family Ties)

Snow Bride  (Starring Katrina Law.  Love this one from last year!  Definitely one of my favorites!)

A Very Merry Mix-Up  (Starring Alicia Witt)



And if those hopeful movies are not added in to the Christmas in July line-up starting on 7/7/14, they will certainly pop up during the actual Hallmark Countdown to Christmas that starts on Saturday, November 1, 2014.




The only information I have been able to find about any of the new movies in this year's Countdown to Christmas is this, from a site called Broadwayworld.com/TVWorld.com (but there will be 12 new movies shown, and countless older movies, so this barely tells us anything):


ANGEL ON MY TREE

When Carrie, a hopeless romantic, wishes on a Christmas tree ornament for a great romance, she doesn't expect it to materialize into a choice between three suitors and a quest to find her true love before Christmas day. Stars: TBD. Premieres: Saturday, November 1 @ 8pm ET/PT, 7C.



COWBOY FOR CHRISTMAS

Having missed the last few Christmases at her home in New York City, Holly Jensen is ecstatic to go back and finally introduce her executive boyfriend to her family and have the perfect Christmas Day. But things don't quite go according to plan when on the ride home she meets a handsome Kentucky Cowboy who comes with her to New York and forces her to think twice about her future. Stars: TBD. Premieres: Saturday, November 15 @ 8pm ET/PT, 7C.



NORTHPOLE

"Northpole" tells the charming tale about a reporter who, with the help of her son and his teacher, recaptures the joy of the holiday season and in the process saves Christmas. Stars: Tiffani Amber Thiessen, Josh Hopkins and Bailee Madison. Premieres: Saturday, November 22@ 8pm ET/PT, 7C.





Also, the Hallmark Channel has also has acquired pitches for three other Christmas movies, all of which are in development as scripts (source: the It's a Wonderful Movie website and The Hollywood Reporter):

"A Royal Christmas, tentatively scheduled for Christmas 2014, centers on a young girl who, after accepting her boyfriend’s proposal, learns he is a prince. She must then gain the acceptance of his mother, who looks down on her humble origins. It is being written by Michael and Janeen Damian, who did the 2011 Hallmark original movie, A Princess for Christmas, their second-highest-rated original movie that year. Michael Damian also will direct. 

"Christmas Neverending, slated for 2015 and being written and directed by Robbie Fox (Playing for Keeps), features a Groundhog Day-esque plot about a girl who learns over Christmas vacation that her parents are planning to divorce. She wants them to fall in love again and makes a wish to repeat her vacation until they reignite their love.

"Better Than Perfect, a film about a woman’s search for the perfect man that is being written by Brad Holmes (Prison Women) and executive produced by casting director Penny Perry and Eugene Davis.


"Titles and release dates for these movies may change - so please stay tuned!"



​


So there you have it, for those of you who enjoy immersing yourself in syrupy, uplifting, predictable, comforting holiday TV fare -- synopses for 3 of the (at least 12) new movies coming to the Hallmark Channel starting on Saturday, November 1, 2014;  synopses for 3 more possible upcoming Christmas movies; and a partial list of what is coming to Hallmark for Christmas in July for one week, starting on Monday, July 7, 2014! 

I can't wait!  During this time of year I start to get really annoyed that a long, hot summer is right around the corner and I begin anticipating the sweet relief of autumn and the magic of the holiday season.   The Hallmark Christmas in July mini-marathon will be followed shortly thereafter by the (3 month+) Theme Week Countdown in this very Superthread, and the Theme Week Countdown will take us right up to November -- at which time Hallmark will have begun its real Countdown to Christmas and the holiday season will be upon us at Disneyland Resort, meaning many of this thread's followers will be about to embark on their trips!!
*


----------



## lucysmom

Oooooh, Hallmark Christmas in July!! Thank you, Sherry!


----------



## Sherry E

lucysmom said:


> Oooooh, Hallmark Christmas in July!! Thank you, Sherry!



*lucysmom --*

My pleasure!

You know, I don't know why I never thought of it before today but I just stumbled upon quite a few Hallmark (and Lifetime) Holiday gems on YouTube!!  I was mainly thinking of *Jamie/DisneyJamieCA*, because she does not have the Hallmark Channel and has had to miss out!  Now she can see a few of them, as can anyone else who doesn't have Hallmark!!

I should mention that I could not find many of the movies I listed above (in my earlier post) on YouTube.  Some of them I simply did not look for and some could not be found.  However, I did find the full-length versions of:


_Snow Bride_ (which I mentioned was one of my absolute favorites from last year, and I highly recommend it)

_A Very Merry Mix-Up_  (also pretty cute)

(There were others from Hallmark there, too, but those two popped out at me as the titles scrolled down the right side of the page!  It appears that they were recorded without commercial interruption -- which is even better!)



And from Lifetime's array of holiday movies (they call their Countdown "It's a Wonderful Lifetime") I found full-length versions of 2 more of my favorites:


_A Snow Globe Christmas_ 
_
The 12 Men of Christmas
_


I really wanted to find _The Most Wonderful Time of the Year_, as it is not only one of my favorites of the Hallmark movies but it is also one of the highest-rated Hallmark holiday movies on IMDB.  A lot of people like it, it seems.  I can't figure out why it's not on YouTube in full-length form.

Anyway, those movies that I referenced are on YouTube for right now, in case anyone wants a little dose of holiday spirit!  (I wasn't sure if I was allowed to link them here or not, so I didn't.)


----------



## dedesmith32

I love Christmas movies and hopefully I can catch all these! Thanks so much for the info!


----------



## Sherry E

dedesmith32 said:


> I love Christmas movies and hopefully I can catch all these! Thanks so much for the info!



Oh good!  I'm so glad that I'm not the only one!  I am a sucker for those feel-good, uplifting, lighthearted Hallmark and Lifetime holiday movies, and then I discovered more on other channels last year -- like Ion, Up and some other channel I had never heard of (Inspire or Inspiration, or something like that?)!  They're all fairly low-budget movies, I think, but they seem to pack a powerful holiday punch!


----------



## Gisele

Sherry E said:
			
		

> They're all fairly low-budget movies, I think, but they seem to pack a powerful holiday punch!



That's because of the Rum. 
The writers love that libation.


----------



## Luisa

Thanks for the reminder about the holiday movies Sherry! I'll have to see if I can find out which ones will be showing here and when.

So, it looks like we're only getting them on the weekends in July. So far I can see
Help for the Holidays
12 Wishes of Christmas
A Perfect Christmas
The March Sisters at Christmas
A Christmas Wedding Tail
A Bride for Christmas
Matchmaker Santa
On Strike for Christmas
A Boyfriend for Christmas


----------



## tksbaskets

Hello all and *Sherry*  More like a work adventure than something fun for the holiday!

I LOVE Hallmark holiday movies.  I'm fond of some Lifetime movies but they tend to be a little dark for me.

My DVR will be humming for Christmas in July as that is when we'll be at Disneyland!!!

I watch DTWS and Candace Cameron Bure (sp) said she has some Hallmark movies in the works she is producing and staring in.

My favorite from last year was 'Let it Snow' and the title escapes me but the chick who's family sold trees at the same lot in the city every year.

Trading Christmas??!!  I have it on my iPad as I bought it after it aired a couple of years ago.  

I agree - nothing quite gets me in the mood for the holiday season like Hallmark Christmas Movies


----------



## Sherry E

Gisele said:


> That's because of the Rum.
> The writers love that libation.



Very true, *Gisele*!  

That, and the egg nog.





Luisa said:


> Thanks for the reminder about the holiday movies Sherry! I'll have to see if I can find out which ones will be showing here and when.
> 
> So, it looks like we're only getting them on the weekends in July. So far I can see
> Help for the Holidays
> 12 Wishes of Christmas
> A Perfect Christmas
> The March Sisters at Christmas
> A Christmas Wedding Tail
> A Bride for Christmas
> Matchmaker Santa
> On Strike for Christmas
> A Boyfriend for Christmas



*Luisa --*

You're welcome!

Your line-up/list is interesting, because it's partially the same as what we'll be getting, and partially different!  That is so weird!  I wonder why they don't just give you the same line-up.

If I recall correctly, last year you mentioned that your version of the Hallmark Channel is actually called something other than Hallmark, correct?  It has a different name?  And I remember that it sounded as if you were getting some of the movies that were being shown on (what is known in my cable line-up as) the Hallmark Movie Channel as well as on the regular Hallmark Channel.  

From the list you just posted above, it once again looks like you're getting a combination of movies that will be on the regular Hallmark Channel (like some of the ones on the Christmas in July list I posted last night) as well as others that may end up on the Hallmark Movie Channel!

_12 Wishes of Christmas_ is a good one (it's one of those "Christmas magic gone awry" storylines, like in _Naughty or Nice_), although it has not aired on either of the Hallmark Channels for me in the last couple of years -- it tends to air on the UP channel or on Ion or INSP or something.

I hope you end up getting _Let it Snow_, _The Most Wonderful Time of the Year_, _Mrs. Miracle_ and _The Christmas Ornament_, as it appears we are supposed to get for CIJ.  I _think_ that we will get a couple of holiday movies each night during that whole week starting on July 7th (through July 13th), and then multiple movies on Saturday, July 12th and Sunday, July 13th.  I think that's how it worked last year.





tksbaskets said:


> Hello all and *Sherry*  More like a work adventure than something fun for the holiday!
> 
> I LOVE Hallmark holiday movies.  I'm fond of some Lifetime movies but they tend to be a little dark for me.
> 
> My DVR will be humming for Christmas in July as that is when we'll be at Disneyland!!!
> 
> I watch DTWS and Candace Cameron Bure (sp) said she has some Hallmark movies in the works she is producing and staring in.
> 
> My favorite from last year was 'Let it Snow' and the title escapes me but the chick who's family sold trees at the same lot in the city every year.
> 
> Trading Christmas??!!  I have it on my iPad as I bought it after it aired a couple of years ago.
> 
> I agree - nothing quite gets me in the mood for the holiday season like Hallmark Christmas Movies



*TK --*

I had forgotten what your specific July dates were going to be.  DLR will probably do another Christmas in July thing that month too, but there are no decorations and it would probably be in the 3rd week of the month.   So you will get to see DLR un-decorated, as you had hoped, any way you slice it.  No decorations except for some patriotic touches on Main Street and at the Roundup in Frontierland!

I watch DWTS and I kept wondering if we would hear anything from Candace about upcoming Hallmark movies.  Apparently I must have totally missed it when she said she had some in the works!  It figures that I would miss the exact thing I was waiting to hear!  Maybe she'll do a sequel to _Let it Snow_!  Wouldn't that be nice?  Given what she has stated about her faith and her values, I think that the Hallmark Channel is a good fit for her -- but I prefer seeing her in the more lighthearted, fun movies and not the serious, depressing movies.

Apparently Hallmark films a lot of their holiday movies in Canada, and they do it in the middle of summer (like in July and August).  I think that a lot of them are kind of 'short notice' shoots too -- in other words, unlike other films or TV movies, the making of these little gems is thrown together in a shorter time frame, with less notice for the actors and crew, and they are wrapped up in a shorter amount of time as well.  That's what a lower budget gets them!  

Honestly, though, as much as people grumble and complain about the low budgets of these movies and how the actors in them are not well known, I _prefer_ it that way.  I know that is not the popular thing to say!  The fact that the movies are made the way they are is the reason why we get 12 or 13 news movies each year, and why Hallmark can afford to do a 2-month long marathon of their own brand of Christmas movies without worrying about losing advertising dollars.  

If Hallmark were to suddenly go "big budget" and hire well-known actors or better writers, travel to distant locations, use more special effects, etc., we would probably only see one or two new movies each year, if that much -- and we would get a much shorter Countdown to Christmas!  They wouldn't have the budget or the time to make 12 or 13 new movies each year and pay A-List actors and writers!

What I like most about the Countdown on Hallmark is the fact that it lasts so long and shows sooooo many movies -- movies that are not the typical holiday movies we could see on any other channel.  Two whole months of them -- which is why I said it is literally like wrapping oneself in a cozy Christmas blanket for the whole season -- it's like enveloping myself in holiday magic.  If I want to see _A Christmas Story_ 10 times in a row, there is another channel for that.  If I want to see the Rankin-Bass clay puppet classics -- and I do -- I can go to ABC Family for that.  If I want to see _It's a Wonderful Life_, I can find that on another channel too.

I do like some of the Lifetime holiday movies, but some of them fall flat.  Many of them star the same people you'd see in Hallmark movies too.  *TK*, I think you would really enjoy the one that I like -- *A Snow Globe Christmas*, which is currently on YouTube in its full length.  Nice little twist at the end.   It is lighthearted, fun, fantasy fare -- and it stars the same girl who is in _A Very Merry Mix-Up_ from Hallmark.

_Fir Crazy_ is the one that you like, with the chick selling trees at the lot -- and it's on the list of the movies that will air during Christmas in July on Hallmark!  That just happens to be one of the movies I didn't see all the way through.  I didn't DVR it, and there never seemed to be a good time to watch it in full.  So I only saw parts of it.  This time I will see it all the way through -- I am determined!

What do you think of the 3 movies that are already definitely coming to the Countdown this year, and the 3 potential movies that are coming (the scripts that are in development)?  I like the concept of _Angel on My Tree_.  That sounds like a movie I might enjoy.  I think _Northpole_ will be good, too.  _Christmas Neverending_ (title may change) sounds intriguing.  Also, there is supposed to be a _Mr. Miracle_  -- another sequel to the Mrs. Miracle movies.  I don't know about that one.  I like _Mrs._ Miracle because she seems like a kindly, grandmotherly type.  I don't know about _Mr._ Miracle.


This site -- *Countdown Until Christmas* -- is great, as it has a comprehensive (though incomplete) list of Christmas movies, A to Z, both theatrical films and TV movies (but it is missing some titles).  Each movie has a synopsis and probably a clip -- or, in some cases, the full movie is there.  You can pull up only movies from Hallmark.  You can pull up only movies from Lifetime.  You can pull up the list of new movies coming up this year.  Somewhere on the site is the blurb about Christmas in July with the list I posted yesterday as well.  It's a great site for anyone keeping tabs on holiday TV fare!  I wish they had a newsletter to sign up for.  I didn't see one.


----------



## JadeDarkstar

one movie i used to love and don't know who made it and haven't been able to find it to often was a Mam for Christmas.


----------



## tksbaskets

Great Site *Sherry!*  I am looking forward to 'Cowboy for Christmas'.  The plot is right up my alley.  

As I scrolled through looking for 2014 I  smiled and thought about the other gems (besides the ones we mentioned) from recent past:
A Bride For Christmas - adorable
It's Christmas Carol - another twist on 'A Christmas Carol'
Snow Bride was pretty fun
Window Wonderland.

It may have been a Good Morning America interview where Candace talked about her upcoming plans.


----------



## Luisa

You have a great memory Sherry! Yes, the Hallmark channel here was replaced with/renamed the Universal channel. Occasionally the regular commercial, non-pay TV channels show Hallmark movies but I can't look that far ahead on their programming. It does look like a pretty interesting list, a few I've seen and a few new to me.


----------



## Sherry E

JadeDarkstar said:


> one movie i used to love and don't know who made it and haven't been able to find it to often was a Mam for Christmas.



*Jade --*

Is that the one with Olivia Newton-John?  Have you ever checked YouTube for it?  I was surprised to find many of the Hallmark-esque or Lifetime-esque movies there.



tksbaskets said:


> Great Site *Sherry!*  I am looking forward to 'Cowboy for Christmas'.  The plot is right up my alley.
> 
> As I scrolled through looking for 2014 I  smiled and thought about the other gems (besides the ones we mentioned) from recent past:
> A Bride For Christmas - adorable
> It's Christmas Carol - another twist on 'A Christmas Carol'
> Snow Bride was pretty fun
> Window Wonderland.
> 
> It may have been a Good Morning America interview where Candace talked about her upcoming plans.



*TK --*

That Countdown Until Christmas site looks like it is hot on the trail of any and all holiday TV shows and movies, doesn't it?!  I was so happy when I saw the complete list of holiday movies, from A to Z, until I realized that they left a few titles off the list.  

For example, Countdown Until Christmas didn't have _A Snow Globe Christmas _on the A to Z list, and that was a new movie as of last year -- but they had the other new Lifetime holiday movies on there. 

They also did not include my favorite, _Love Actually_.  Now, some might argue that _Love Actually_ is not technically a holiday movie, per se.  It's more a movie about love that just happens to take place at Christmastime.  It's not a movie about Santa Claus retiring from gift delivery and chimney hopping, nor is it a movie about someone losing the spirit of Christmas and then finding it again.

However, Christmastime is the catalyst and the accelerator for many of the "love stories" in _Love Actually_.  Several characters in the movie express their feelings in one way or another "because it's Christmas."  Christmas plays a very prominent role in the movie, so I think it should definitely be added to the A to Z list of Christmas movies!

_Snow Bride_ and _A Bride for Christmas_ are two of the movies I was hoping (on the previous page) will make it into the line-up of Christmas in July fare on Hallmark.  It looks as if *Luisa* is getting _A Bride for Christmas_ on her version of the Hallmark Channel, but so far I don't know if it will be on ours.

_Window Wonderland_ is one that I just could not get into last year.  I tried 3 separate times to watch it and it never grabbed me.  I may try one more time, as it appears to be scheduled as part of Christmas in July.  I don't know what it was about that movie but I could not get into it.

_It's Christmas, Carol_ was the one with Carrie Fisher, correct?  That was one that I did not watch all the way through when it debuted in 2012.  There are so many that I still have only seen bits and pieces of, in addition to all of the ones I have seen all the way through, repeatedly.  There is not enough time in the day!




Luisa said:


> You have a great memory Sherry! Yes, the Hallmark channel here was replaced with/renamed the Universal channel. Occasionally the regular commercial, non-pay TV channels show Hallmark movies but I can't look that far ahead on their programming. It does look like a pretty interesting list, a few I've seen and a few new to me.



*Luisa --*

I am surprised that you already have access to the list of Hallmark Christmas in July movies that you found!  Where did you find them -- on the Universal site, or on your cable provider's site?  I would not have known what was in store for my Hallmark Channel had I not found that Countdown Until Christmas website that posted the partial CIJ list!  The last time I looked on the Hallmark site I didn't find anything in their schedule, but maybe it's there now.



*Jamie --* If you're out there, remember that _Snow Bride_ and _A Very Merry Mix-Up _-- both from Hallmark's 2013 crop of new movies -- and _A Snow Globe Christmas_ from Lifetime's 2013 movies are all on YouTube right now, in their full-length versions!

​

*Other than that, as far as Disneyland Resort-related holiday news, as I posted in the Halloween Superthread, now that Memorial Day is almost past us, the field is open for any potential season dates or info to trickle in.  It seems like dates and info don't come in before Memorial Day.  

Sometimes we don't get any info in May at all, but we have gotten dates in May in the past, from one source or another.   The May issue of Backstage Pass revealed the holiday season start date in 2013.  I think that the first news about Candlelight reverting back to a 2-night schedule leaked out in May of last year as well.

I would expect to find out more Halloween Time-specific info in May -- if any info came out in May at all -- rather than holiday-specific info, but it is possible we could hear something holiday-ish.  May is one of those "hot" months -- not just hot in terms of temperatures, but "hot" in terms of being a month when seasonal info sometimes comes out!  August is another "hot" month.

But who knows?  Depending on what DLR has in store for us this Halloween season and holiday season, we might not hear anything until July and beyond!  Just when I think I have them nailed down to a pattern, they switch things up on me!*


----------



## JadeDarkstar

I don't know who was in it but I'll check thanks.

On a note for our trip we have decided to go Fri the 14th. It will be the day we have to get the bib number and have our rain forest cafe meal. We have decided it will be an easy going day walk around the park and downtown Disney at a slow pace. Go on a few low line rides and take our time this day. Sat will be my race and after the race we will also need just a bit of a rest maybe I hop breakfast or something.

Sat will be our F night and Fireworks night too. Maybe Fri night we plan an up close fire works seating since we are already going to have easy going day it could be a good time to spend two hours waiting by the hub (lol)

I just pray the tour will be open by the next mon , tue 17, 18th. So we can once and for all go on the tour. (last time it rained and we were not feeling good so had to cancel it)
This time i'm buying ponchos
Today I have been doing allot of planing. when and where ill save money, how much everything will cost, how much I can save by pinching penny's here and there. Lol

Thank you for the thread again i've read it more over the last two weeks than ever.

I hope dates come out soon and a yes or no on a Christmas party comes out soon too hehe


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

Thank you on the heads up about the movies being on YouTube! I'll be checking that out soon!


----------



## Sherry E

JadeDarkstar said:


> I don't know who was in it but I'll check thanks.
> 
> On a note for our trip we have decided to go Fri the 14th. It will be the day we have to get the bib number and have our rain forest cafe meal. We have decided it will be an easy going day walk around the park and downtown Disney at a slow pace. Go on a few low line rides and take our time this day. Sat will be my race and after the race we will also need just a bit of a rest maybe I hop breakfast or something.
> 
> Sat will be our F night and Fireworks night too. Maybe Fri night we plan an up close fire works seating since we are already going to have easy going day it could be a good time to spend two hours waiting by the hub (lol)
> 
> I just pray the tour will be open by the next mon , tue 17, 18th. So we can once and for all go on the tour. (last time it rained and we were not feeling good so had to cancel it)
> This time i'm buying ponchos
> Today I have been doing allot of planing. when and where ill save money, how much everything will cost, how much I can save by pinching penny's here and there. Lol
> 
> Thank you for the thread again i've read it more over the last two weeks than ever.
> 
> I hope dates come out soon and a yes or no on a Christmas party comes out soon too hehe



*Jade --*

You're welcome!  That's the whole idea behind the first page of the thread.  It has a lot of info in all of the posts, and people can kind of go back to it anytime they have a spare moment.  

I'm glad that you're beginning to get your plans together and figuring out how your days in the parks will go.

I keep thinking about how Disney could handle the start date of the season this year.  I am fairly certain that many things will already be quietly, "unofficially" up and running on Friday, 11/7 and that weekend.  But I am not sure if they would "officially" start the season on Wednesday, 11/12 when they could easily just wait until Friday, 11/14 to do it.

I tend to think that Disney will for sure want to get the holiday season (officially) into full swing by the weekend of the Half-Marathon, because they know that a lot of people will show up for that and stick around for a day or two after the marathon ends.

I just don't know if the Half-Marathon will in any way impact the schedules of things like the holiday tour, the Christmas parade, the holiday fireworks, the Castle lighting, World of Color, Viva Navidad, etc.  It is _possible_ that they may not want to start the holiday tour until the race is over (I don't know the course that the marathoners will take in the park), but I can't imagine Disney waiting to start the actual season until 11/17 or 11/18 -- that just seems too late, given the pattern of the last few years and how popular the holidays have become.

So I _think_ that you are guaranteed to get at least one day in which the tour is happening, if not for your whole trip.  And I _think_ that most of the decorations and most of the activities will be up and running by 11/14, although the schedule may be altered a bit due to the marathon events.







DisneyJamieCA said:


> Thank you on the heads up about the movies being on YouTube! I'll be checking that out soon!



*Jamie --*

You were one of the first people I thought of when I happened to stumble upon those movies on YouTube the other night.  I thought, "Now Jamie can see some of them!"

I have a feeling that you'll really like _Snow Bride_.  The two leads have a lot of chemistry and are impossibly attractive!  They have a snappy repartee going on.  I was surprised to find this on YouTube!

You will probably like _A Very Merry Mix-Up_ as well, which stars the same person -- Alicia Witt -- who is in _A Snow Globe Christmas_ (which I loved).  Both of her movies are in full-length version on YouTube.  She has a certain naturally witty thing happening when she talks, so she can be believed as being a slightly sarcastic, funny person.

And then, of course, _The 12 Men of Christmas_ is also in full form on YouTube, and that stars Kristin Chenoweth.

I was surprised to not find some of the other, better, Hallmark holiday movies such as _The Most Wonderful Time of Year_, _Trading Christmas_, _A Bride for Christmas_, _The Christmas Ornament _and _Let it Snow_ (most of which I think you would like as well) on YouTube.  I am hoping they pop up soon.

I happened to be reading an online review of _The Christmas Ornament_ on IMDB yesterday (when I was still searching for the video), and one reviewer -- who loved the movie -- said it was realistic, partially because Kellie Martin's face is "haggard" (ouch!) and looks as though it has lived life, unlike so many of the actresses and actors who appear in TV and film (who look perfect, and like they haven't lived any life!).  The reviewer also said that even the houses look more realistic than what you would normally see onscreen.  I don't think I would call Kellie haggard -- that's a bit harsh -- but I will say that _The Christmas Ornament_ is a more realistic portrayal of a woman in her situation, and not an easy, breezy romance.

I also couldn't find _Christmas Angel_, with Bruce Davison (a Lifetime movie) on YouTube -- that is one of the more serious holiday movies, but I loved it and was grabbing for my box of Kleenex by the end!  It is a gem -- it delivers a heavy-handed message, and yet I didn't mind!


----------



## mzspaz

Stuck at home this Holiday weekend thanks to a nasty cold (compliments of a kids birthday party!) so I have been doing a lot of reading/planning/plotting for our December trip.

I switched our airfare around since there were better times available if we flew in to Anaheim and out of San Diego (plus my DH wanted to avoid LAX at all costs).  So now we will arrive at SNA Saturday afternoon, spend the afternoon at the pool and evening at Downtown Disney, and then tackle the parks starting on Sunday.

Hoping that some package deals or discounts start coming out for DL soon!

Not sure if we will do 3 or 4 days in the parks, but we will end the week in San Diego so it does give us a bit of flexibility.

Can't believe that is is Memorial Day Weekend and here I am dreaming of December, Christmas, and Christmas Movies!!!!


----------



## Sherry E

mzspaz said:


> Stuck at home this Holiday weekend thanks to a nasty cold (compliments of a kids birthday party!) so I have been doing a lot of reading/planning/plotting for our December trip.
> 
> I switched our airfare around since there were better times available if we flew in to Anaheim and out of San Diego (plus my DH wanted to avoid LAX at all costs).  So now we will arrive at SNA Saturday afternoon, spend the afternoon at the pool and evening at Downtown Disney, and then tackle the parks starting on Sunday.
> 
> Hoping that some package deals or discounts start coming out for DL soon!
> 
> Not sure if we will do 3 or 4 days in the parks, but we will end the week in San Diego so it does give us a bit of flexibility.
> 
> Can't believe that is is Memorial Day Weekend and here I am dreaming of December, Christmas, and Christmas Movies!!!!



*mzspaz -*

I applaud you for being able to concentrate on reading/planning/plotting for your upcoming holiday trip when you're sick!  Nasty colds, as I'm sure everyone knows, can be very unpleasant.  I have a hard time focusing on anything else when I'm sick with a particularly harsh bug of some sort, let alone trying to get excited for a trip.  I generally just wallow in my misery and try to rest as much as possible.

My guess is that there will be some sort of Disney fall discount for the hotels that comes out after the summer season is over, or maybe towards the end of it.  There should be a discount that covers parts of October, November and the first couple of weeks of December, but I just don't know if it would be a 20% discount or more/less than that.

I think that 4 park days is probably better than 3, if you can swing 4, but if not you can get a lot done in 3 days!  The San Diego stretch of the trip sounds fun!

It is never too early in this thread to be thinking about December trips, Christmas and Christmas movies...or holiday foods... or Christmas music... or Thanksgiving trips... or New Year's trips...    People have to plan holiday trips outside of the holiday season, so we're here to provide a bit of help and inspiration! 

Time has been flying so fast the last few years -- or it seems that way to me -- that some folks may think they have all kinds of time to plan for holiday outings later in the year, or at least after summer.  And then, before we know it, it is suddenly September -- and November/December is right around the corner!   Also, I would imagine that many DIS'ers have to plan/embark on summer activities with their families, and then get ready for school, and then prepare for Halloween and Thanksgiving activities, not to mention any unexpected things that come up.  The year just zooms by at warp speed, so it is almost necessary to get a solid holiday trip plan in place before summer officially kicks off!  (Or maybe that's just the Christmas/Holiday Season Superthread enabler side of me talking!)

I find that, as much of a holiday season fanatic as I am, after January ends I need about a 2-month break from thinking too much about holiday merriment (like wanting to watch holiday movies or hear music or anything like that).  I need to recharge the ol' holiday battery and let the excitement begin to build up again.

Then, slowly but surely, before you know it, in March or April-ish I find myself washing dishes or wiping down a countertop, humming a familiar tune.  What's that tune?  It could be "O Holy Night" or "Winter Wonderland."  It could be "God Rest Ye Merry Gentlemen" or "Have Yourself a Merry Little Christmas."  I don't even think about it -- I just start humming or singing.   And then... a quick scroll through the DVR menu might find me stopping at some of the saved holiday movies or TV specials about "crazy lights" or "extreme" Halloween/holiday celebrations and wondering if I should watch them (I usually don't).

Next, Memorial Day weekend rolls around and I begin thinking about the long, hot summer ahead, praying for the sweet, merciful relief of fall!  The Theme Week Countdown in this thread begins in late July, and that will take us all the way through the start of fall, through Halloween and right up to the doorstep of the start of the "official" holiday season at Disneyland Resort!  By mid-September, my own personal holiday season has already begun -- because that's when Halloween Time begins at Disneyland, and I kind of lump Halloween into the holiday season even though it's really not technically a part of it.

So I just have to make it through the hot, hot summer and get to September and then it's non-stop holiday fun for me, for the next several months!


----------



## mzspaz

Thanks Sherry E  but there is only so much resting one can do. Plus it seems that all there is on TV this weekend is travel shows and beach movies.  That was enough to inspire me!!!!

I'm hoping to cover the parks in 3 days but we will have a flexible option to add on a 4th day if need be.

Surprisingly, and don't throw anything at me, I am looking forward more to the San Diego part of our trip!  I'm glad we are doing this at the end as we plan to do some relaxing.  We will be staying on Shelter Island and enjoying some beautiful views.

Funny thing...the other day I caught my son humming a Christmas song.  I understand his excitement for Christmas but I told him it was a little too early


----------



## Sherry E

*I know there are a lot of folks out there who are going to be first-time holiday visitors to DLR this year.  Please don't hesitate to speak up and join in!  This thread is here for discussion!*




mzspaz said:


> Thanks Sherry E  but there is only so much resting one can do. Plus it seems that all there is on TV this weekend is travel shows and beach movies.  That was enough to inspire me!!!!
> 
> I'm hoping to cover the parks in 3 days but we will have a flexible option to add on a 4th day if need be.
> 
> Surprisingly, and don't throw anything at me, I am looking forward more to the San Diego part of our trip!  I'm glad we are doing this at the end as we plan to do some relaxing.  We will be staying on Shelter Island and enjoying some beautiful views.
> 
> Funny thing...the other day I caught my son humming a Christmas song.  I understand his excitement for Christmas but I told him it was a little too early



*mzspaz -*

 No throwing of objects from me!  San Diego is beautiful -- no doubt about it.  It sounds like a nice, relaxing way to cap off the trip -- after the fun and merriment of the holidays at DLR.

I think that the Christmas songs seep into our brains and start trickling out unconsciously, months in advance!  So I think it happened to your son as well!  I never plan to start humming or singing Christmas songs while doing household chores or sitting at the computer, and sometimes I do hum/sing other things.  But then, all of a sudden, a familiar Yuletide melody washes over me and I have to hum!  I think that if it is something catchy it will stick in our minds whether it's the right season for it or not -- or even whether it's good or not.

For example, I have that terrible new Jennifer Lopez song stuck in my head -- and I can't stand it!  I don't want it to be in my head, but that's where it is!


----------



## lucysmom

I love Christmas music! Every year my DH makes a new disk of holiday music selections for us to enjoy. He starts looking for unique and traditional tunes starting in July.  It is a labor of love and we start listening to it on November 1st. The holiday season lasts two months for us and it seems to go by so quickly. We just can't get enough Christmas!


----------



## Sherry E

lucysmom said:


> I love Christmas music! Every year my DH makes a new disk of holiday music selections for us to enjoy. He starts looking for unique and traditional tunes starting in July.  It is a labor of love and we start listening to it on November 1st. The holiday season lasts two months for us and it seems to go by so quickly. We just can't get enough Christmas!



*lucysmom --*

Does your DH look for different versions of the same songs each year (like different versions of "Silent Night" or whatever), or does he try to find lesser known holiday songs?

You know what's interesting?  I enjoy Christmas songs -- if I happen to hear them or bust out into a hum-fest while washing dishes -- but they seem to really move me and cause goose bumps closer to the season.  Know what I mean?  I can listen to "O Holy Night" right now and think that it is a beautiful melody, but if I listen to it just a month or two before Christmas it feels so much more dramatic and powerful!  It's all part of being wrapped up in that imaginary cozy Christmas blanket that I often speak of.  It's a bubble of holiday wonderfulness.

Didn't you say last year that your holiday season basically starts with Halloween as well (as does mine)?  I know that Halloween is not technically part of the holiday season, but in my mind it is -- and because DLR starts their celebration of Halloween in September and ends their holiday season in early January, it's like a glorious 4-month holiday season for me!

Try to catch those specific Hallmark movies I found on YouTube if you can -- I think you'd probably enjoy them!


----------



## Phoenixrising

There's a soft rock station locally where I live, that around the last week of Nov, switches to all Christmas music exclusively till the end of Dec. They play the popular Christmas songs, along with the more obscure one's such as Dominque the Christmas donkey and Six White Boomers. I switch from my usual country station to the Christmas music station as soon as they start playing the Christmas tunes. It drives DH nut's, but I don't care.


----------



## lucysmom

John finds new artists singing traditional songs as well as more unique songs. It all started with our daughter loving a Perry Como cassette tape. We had to fast forward and rewind over and over so she could hear Frosty, Rudolph, and Jingle Bells! To avoid that fiasco the following year, John created a disc of holiday favorites. He is going to create his thirteenth disc this year! Each one is a family treasure. 

It's funny! Each member of our family brings a different gift to our Christmas. John brings the gift of music. I bring the gift of holiday cookies using the same recipes my mother used. Our son used to bring the gift of lights.  But, now that he is an adult, he hasn't been home for the holidays as much. For the past two years he has given us the gift of a Disney holiday trip, and since they have the best light displays, I guess he is still giving the gift of Christmas lights! Our DD brings the gift of childhood. Well, up until last year she did. She hung on to Santa longer than most, but at 15 she 
surrendered. So we will have to see what her special gift will be.

I will definitely be watching the holiday movies. I hope I can find one of my favorites, A Grandpa for Christmas. It has Ernest Borgnine in it. Such a delight!! Thank you for sharing, Sherry!


----------



## Sherry E

[





Phoenixrising said:


> There's a soft rock station locally where I live, that around the last week of Nov, switches to all Christmas music exclusively till the end of Dec. They play the popular Christmas songs, along with the more obscure one's such as Dominque the Christmas donkey and Six White Boomers. I switch from my usual country station to the Christmas music station as soon as they start playing the Christmas tunes. It drives DH nut's, but I don't care.



*Trish -*

Now, see, I think that starting to listen to Christmas or holiday music in late November is normal for most people.  (I'm not normal, so I will listen to it as soon as it starts up on certain stations at the very beginning of November...or sooner than that!)  Thanksgiving is over or just about to end at that point, and most people are transitioning into Christmas mode.  So I am surprised that your husband would dislike that you were listening to that music at the end of November!  

I think that beginning to play Christmas songs at a certain point each year is all part of the process of getting people into the spirit (and some folks need more help getting into the spirit than others).  It's a gradual build-up over the weeks, and music is a big part of creating the overall mood and feeling that continues on through December 25th, or through December 31st, or through January 6th, or whatever each person's personal end date of the season may be.  Music literally and figuratively sets the tone for the holiday.   Some folks secretly sneak in some holiday music much earlier than they would care to admit.   Others start right at the end of November, as you do.  Some folks can't stand to listen to it until the week of Christmas!  

I've seen some online commentary (can't remember where) that indicated a lot of people only thought it was "acceptable" to listen to Christmas/holiday music 2 weeks or one week before December 25th!  Anything earlier than that time frame they created for themselves was "too soon," and there was clearly "something wrong" with those of us who wanted to listen to it in November, let alone in _early_ November (or earlier than that)!

I think that everyone needs to do whatever they need to do in terms of when or if they decide to listen to holiday music, when or if they decide to decorate, when or if they decide to do anything to celebrate the season at all, etc.  It's a personal and individual choice, based on opinions and beliefs and circumstances.  I think it gets to be a bit...what's the word..._controversial_, let's say, when the people who choose to not decorate, watch holiday movies or listen to holiday music until 2 weeks before Christmas are forced to listen to Christmas songs and see Christmas merchandise and décor in stores much sooner than they are prepared to deal with.  Then, many of those folks will scowl and grumble at those of us who enjoy the early signs of Christmas!  It's like they blame us for the fact that all of that stuff comes out early, simply because there are some of us who enjoy it!  There doesn't appear to be a happy medium that pleases everyone.

These days, though, because time flies so quickly and it seems that everything is so fast-paced now, I really think that, for a major holiday such as Christmas and all of the things that it entails (the decorating, the travel, the entertaining or attending parties, the gift giving/buying/shopping, the cooking/baking, etc.), it is necessary for a lot of families to get started at least a full month ahead of time, if not much more than that, with preparations and plans.  Often that will mean that the preparations have to begin _before_ Thanksgiving, if there is not a full 4-week month between Thanksgiving and Christmas.  _(Halloween is becoming a bigger, more prominent, holiday with each passing year, and more preparation and planning has to go into that for many families as well, so people need to get a big jump start on it, way in advance.)_ 

Thanksgiving may involve a lot of effort for families if they cook the meal and have the guests over, or if they have to travel, but there generally are not as many activities and things to tend to for the Thanksgiving holiday as there are for Christmas.  People generally don't "go all out" with Thanksgiving decorations or attend the office Thanksgiving party, for example.  So it doesn't require as much of a jump start in preparation, unless a trip is involved!

In any case, my point is that seasonal music sets the tone for getting into the mood to do all of that preparation and planning, and if someone feels it is necessary to listen to "Frosty the Snowman" in September (or in May!) to get into the right frame of mind, they should be able to do so freely, without guilt!




lucysmom said:


> John finds new artists singing traditional songs as well as more unique songs. It all started with our daughter loving a Perry Como cassette tape. We had to fast forward and rewind over and over so she could hear Frosty, Rudolph, and Jingle Bells! To avoid that fiasco the following year, John created a disc of holiday favorites. He is going to create his thirteenth disc this year! Each one is a family treasure.
> 
> It's funny! Each member of our family brings a different gift to our Christmas. John brings the gift of music. I bring the gift of holiday cookies using the same recipes my mother used. Our son used to bring the gift of lights.  But, now that he is an adult, he hasn't been home for the holidays as much. For the past two years he has given us the gift of a Disney holiday trip, and since they have the best light displays, I guess he is still giving the gift of Christmas lights! Our DD brings the gift of childhood. Well, up until last year she did. She hung on to Santa longer than most, but at 15 she
> surrendered. So we will have to see what her special gift will be.
> 
> I will definitely be watching the holiday movies. I hope I can find one of my favorites, A Grandpa for Christmas. It has Ernest Borgnine in it. Such a delight!! Thank you for sharing, Sherry!



*lucysmom --*

What a wonderful tradition to have in your family -- each member contributing some sort of element/gift (and it doesn't have to be a store bought gift) to celebrate the holiday.  With the exception of the Disney trip, it sounds like something almost any family could do -- and it wouldn't have to cost very much money.  For example, in place of lights (if someone didn't have money to buy lights) there are other ways to decorate inside the home and items that can be used as clever décor.

Now you've got me curious as to what your DD will contribute to this year's Christmas celebration at your home!  Is she creative?  Maybe she can bring the gift of creativity, and make some special cards or ornaments for a tree?

You may be able to find _A Grandpa for Christmas_ on YouTube.  There are a lot of unexpected treasures on there -- things that I never expected to find.   I was surprised to see the 3 movies from 2013 (_Snow Bride_ -- for which I just posted a review on IMDB a couple of days ago, under a different name; _A Very Merry Mix-Up_; and _A Snow Globe Christmas_) in their full-length versions on YouTube, since they are new-ish, and I don't think Hallmark and Lifetime have made them available for viewing outside of their channels or websites yet (and I don't think they are on their websites right now), nor have they been released on DVD.  I saw lots of video "clips" but not the full versions of most things.   It's possible that Hallmark and Lifetime may get wind of those movies being there and make YouTube take them down, but I don't know how it all works.  Maybe the people who posted the full-length versions were allowed to do so.  

In any case, I think I'm going to review more movies and TV shows on IMDB -- that was fun!


----------



## planningjollyholiday

I am very curious about the "winter ornament workshop" that I read about on the Disneyland hotels page. I love all the little offerings at the onsite hotels and want more info about it. What do you get to make? Is there an added cost? Where is the workshop? Hopefully someone who did this last year can comment!


----------



## Sherry E

planningjollyholiday said:


> I am very curious about the "winter ornament workshop" that I read about on the Disneyland hotels page. I love all the little offerings at the onsite hotels and want more info about it. What do you get to make? Is there an added cost? Where is the workshop? Hopefully someone who did this last year can comment!




*planningjollyholiday -*

I think it was *lucysmom* who said something about passing by the Workshop last year and not looking into it or not having time for it!

Believe me, if I had known, read or heard more about it I would have added it into that Hotels post on page 1 that you read!  You know, I have literally heard of no one on this board actually doing that Workshop!  It may have been new to DLR hotel guests last year, but I'm not sure.  I had never heard of it before I saw it listed on *Jenny's/rentayenta's* hotel schedule in her TR, but I had heard a blurb about the "Merriest Holiday Hunt" on my daily in-room calls from the PPH.  For some reason, I blanked out on the Hunt (probably because I had a lot of other things going on during this past holiday trip and was getting overwhelmed) and I did not look into it at the front desk, as I should have.  If I had looked into the Hunt I probably would have found out more about the Workshop as well!

I would have been all over the Holiday Hunt and the Ornament Workshop if I had been of sound mind and investigated both activities!  All I know is that they are for Disney hotel guests, but I am assuming that you can be a guest at any of the 3 hotels in order to participate in the Workshop or the Hunt.  In other words, I don't think you have to only be a guest at the GCH to do the Workshop -- I could be wrong, but that would be my guess.

If I am somehow lucky enough to stay onsite again this year -- and I never know for sure if it will happen -- I won't make the mistake of overlooking those activities again!  I will definitely do the Holiday Hunt and the Workshop, if they will have me!



P.S.  I hadn't planned on it, but somehow I just got involved in watching another full-length holiday movie from 2013 on YouTube! :  _The Twelve Trees of Christmas_!   

I had planned to bookmark _The Twelve Trees..._ and save it for later in the year, as it is one of the movies I didn't get to watch on Lifetime last year -- I kept missing it.  The video started playing and I thought, "Well, let me just see what the first couple of minutes are about."  Sure enough, almost 90 minutes later I had watched the whole thing!  It's cute and involves themed trees -- I am all about themed trees!  It's not necessarily one of the best movies of the 'lightweight holiday TV fare' lot, but it is certainly worth a viewing.  I like the way everyone comes up with what their themes for the trees will be.


----------



## tksbaskets

Sherry E said:


> *planningjollyholiday -*
> 
> I think it was *lucysmom* who said something about passing by the Workshop last year and not looking into it or not having time for it!
> 
> Believe me, if I had known, read or heard more about it I would have added it into that Hotels post on page 1 that you read!  You know, I have literally heard of no one on this board actually doing that Workshop!  It may have been new to DLR hotel guests last year, but I'm not sure.  I had never heard of it before I saw it listed on *Jenny's/rentayenta's* hotel schedule in her TR, but I had heard a blurb about the "Merriest Holiday Hunt" on my daily in-room calls from the PPH.  For some reason, I blanked out on the Hunt (probably because I had a lot of other things going on during this past holiday trip and was getting overwhelmed) and I did not look into it at the front desk, as I should have.  If I had looked into the Hunt I probably would have found out more about the Workshop as well!
> 
> I would have been all over the Holiday Hunt and the Ornament Workshop if I had been of sound mind and investigated both activities!  All I know is that they are for Disney hotel guests, but I am assuming that you can be a guest at any of the 3 hotels in order to participate in the Workshop or the Hunt.  In other words, I don't think you have to only be a guest at the GCH to do the Workshop -- I could be wrong, but that would be my guess.
> 
> If I am somehow lucky enough to stay onsite again this year -- and I never know for sure if it will happen -- I won't make the mistake of overlooking those activities again!  I will definitely do the Holiday Hunt and the Workshop, if they will have me!
> 
> 
> 
> P.S.  I hadn't planned on it, but somehow I just got involved in watching another full-length holiday movie from 2013 on YouTube! :  _The Twelve Trees of Christmas_!
> 
> I had planned to bookmark _The Twelve Trees..._ and save it for later in the year, as it is one of the movies I didn't get to watch on Lifetime last year -- I kept missing it.  The video started playing and I thought, "Well, let me just see what the first couple of minutes are about."  Sure enough, almost 90 minutes later I had watched the whole thing!  It's cute and involves themed trees -- I am all about themed trees!  It's not necessarily one of the best movies of the 'lightweight holiday TV fare' lot, but it is certainly worth a viewing.  I like the way everyone comes up with what their themes for the trees will be.



Off to YouTube!! I didn't see that one during the holiday season


----------



## Phoenixrising

My DH's has alot of "Grumpy" in him. He tolerates the Christmas season. Although his version of Christmas spirit is decorating our vintage fire truck in Christmas lights. This has alot to do with his family growing up. I tend to think about Christmas year round, simply as I'm frugal, and am always looking for cheap stocking stuffers for the family. Fortunately for him, I'm a bit of Christmas junkie, so I'm the one who puts up the tree, usually the first week of Dec, and starts prepping for Christmas in early Nov, once Halloween is over. However that being said, I just can't get into the true spirit of Christmas till the third week of Nov. I may wrap presents early, but don't really get enthusiatic about it till then. DH like's rock and roll, so it annoys him when I play it all the time. I don't care, as it really get's me into the Christmas spirit when I've got the Christmas music on during the day. I've already started to save for the next trip to DL, actively seeking work, and losing weight. I have to keep the focus constantly on the next trip to DL, otherwise I'd never save up the money it. Although I've promised myself some retail therapy if I lose the weight by the end of Sept, and am on target to do so.


----------



## planningjollyholiday

I have a feeling that the holiday hunt might be similar to the attraction trivia questions where you have to go on the attractions to answer questions from the worksheet they give you. I imagine this would be for the ones with overlays such as the jingle cruise, IASW and HM. The ornament workshop is quite a mystery though! 
No youtube christmas movies for me, however, I still have some christmas programs taped on my dvr. Last week I watched the disney parks Christmas parade, and I find myself also watching the guy fieri Disneyland special quite a bit. My oldest DS groans and says, "do we have to watch this again, its almost summer not Christmas! " he usually ends up watching it with me anyway. Last time he proclaimed that it would be so much fun to go when its all decked out for Christmas.  If only he knew that in 168 days we'll be there!!!!!


----------



## lucysmom

At the GCH, in the Pinocchio's workshop, you could reserve a time to make their classic character snow globes. They also had them on display on the concierge desk in the GCH lobby. I think they were ten or fifteen bucks to make. They were cute and we thought about making some, but never got around to it. Maybe this year!


----------



## Sherry E

tksbaskets said:


> Off to YouTube!! I didn't see that one during the holiday season



*TK --*

 _Twelve Trees of Christmas_ was one of the Lifetime movies from 2013 (as was _A Snowglobe Christmas_, which I loved), and I don't know if you caught any of those?  I know you said that sometimes the Lifetime movies seemed a bit darker.  _Twelve Trees_ and _A Snowglobe Christmas_ seemed like they could have easily been on Hallmark.  

In fact, a lot of the holiday movies I have found on Lifetime, Ion, Hallmark, UP, ABC Family and INSP have the same actors jumping from role to role (Candace Cameron Bure, Cameron Mathison, Kellie Martin, Alicia Witt, Lacey Chabert, Elisa Donovan, Lauren Holly, etc.), and the same basic predictable plots.  They all seem interchangeable, like any of them could move to one of the other channels and fit in just fine.

_Twelve Trees..._ was cute, and I liked the idea of themed trees, but I didn't love the movie.  I thought the female lead was appealing.  I didn't really care about the guy one way or the other.  I liked the library.   Interestingly, I think I would have enjoyed the movie better if it had been fall when I watched it, instead of almost summer.  As much of a Christmas fanatic as I am, even I have a hard time enjoying holiday movies at this time of year, when it's so hot.  I have to get closer to September, I think.




Phoenixrising said:


> My DH's has alot of "Grumpy" in him. He tolerates the Christmas season. Although his version of Christmas spirit is decorating our vintage fire truck in Christmas lights. This has alot to do with his family growing up. I tend to think about Christmas year round, simply as I'm frugal, and am always looking for cheap stocking stuffers for the family. Fortunately for him, I'm a bit of Christmas junkie, so I'm the one who puts up the tree, usually the first week of Dec, and starts prepping for Christmas in early Nov, once Halloween is over. However that being said, I just can't get into the true spirit of Christmas till the third week of Nov. I may wrap presents early, but don't really get enthusiatic about it till then. DH like's rock and roll, so it annoys him when I play it all the time. I don't care, as it really get's me into the Christmas spirit when I've got the Christmas music on during the day. I've already started to save for the next trip to DL, actively seeking work, and losing weight. I have to keep the focus constantly on the next trip to DL, otherwise I'd never save up the money it. Although I've promised myself some retail therapy if I lose the weight by the end of Sept, and am on target to do so.



*Trish --*

I think looking forward to Christmas at around the 3rd week in November sounds totally normal, and is what most people do.  I may be open to watching holiday movies and listening to holiday music earlier than most normal people, but as I was saying to TK above, even I have trouble watching a true holiday TV movie at this time of year.  It doesn't feel right because it's so hot outside! I don't even feel completely right about watching movies during the whole Christmas in July week.  I have to get to at least September before I start to really feel "Christmasy"!  And then it really kicks in after Halloween ends.

I like the idea of decorating the vintage fire truck in lights -- that's unique!  At least your husband tries to get in the spirit in some way, even if he is barely just tolerating the holiday season!

You're right -- you have to look for deals and things year-round (that's when some of the best deals can be found -- early in the year), so you can't just wait until November to start shopping if you can get a good deal on something earlier in the year!




planningjollyholiday said:


> I have a feeling that the holiday hunt might be similar to the attraction trivia questions where you have to go on the attractions to answer questions from the worksheet they give you. I imagine this would be for the ones with overlays such as the jingle cruise, IASW and HM. The ornament workshop is quite a mystery though!
> 
> No youtube christmas movies for me, however, I still have some christmas programs taped on my dvr. Last week I watched the disney parks Christmas parade, and I find myself also watching the guy fieri Disneyland special quite a bit. My oldest DS groans and says, "do we have to watch this again, its almost summer not Christmas! " he usually ends up watching it with me anyway. Last time he proclaimed that it would be so much fun to go when its all decked out for Christmas.  If only he knew that in 168 days we'll be there!!!!!



*planningjollyholiday -*

The Holiday Hunt sounds fun, if that's what it is.  I would happily do that.  I was in the parks, hunting Easter eggs in April, so a holiday hunt is right up my alley!

At least *lucysmom* was able to shed a little bit of light on what the Ornament Workshop was/is, so that helps!  I hope the hotels bring it back again this year!

Your son is in for a big, wonderful surprise!  I hope he enjoys seeing DLR for the holidays.

I love the _Guy's Disney Holiday_ special -- and I keep wondering when Food Network is going to remove it from their lineup because it's old.  It was shot at DLR in 2008 (!!!), but it debuted on Food Network in November 2009.  It has aired on FN every holiday season since, even though Gibson Girl and Candy Palace have been remodeled and changed, and the overall holiday landscape has changed at DLR since then.  

The Disney holiday special that used to air on Food Network before Guy Fieri's special was Raven Symone's WDW food-related show.  It featured all of the wonderful food-based Christmas displays at the WDW hotels, among other things.  When Guy did his show, they got rid of Raven's show forever.  Eventually Guy will be replaced with a new show, but I wonder whose show it will be, and when it will appear!





lucysmom said:


> At the GCH, in the Pinocchio's workshop, you could reserve a time to make their classic character snow globes. They also had them on display on the concierge desk in the GCH lobby. I think they were ten or fifteen bucks to make. They were cute and we thought about making some, but never got around to it. Maybe this year!



*lucysmom --*

Thank you so much for speaking up about the Workshop -- you're the only one who seems to have any knowledge of what it was!  I have not seen anyone else mention it!  I was prepared to do a search of the thread and find the post where you mentioned the Workshop, but you saved me the trouble!

If they allow adults, I would totally do the Workshop!  It sounds like a reasonable price, and it's a fun holiday activity.  Plus, I have a whole snowglobe display, so a new one would fit right in!  I didn't see the ones on display at the concierge desk, though I think that is the desk where the Santa schedule was, and I went over there to get the schedule.


----------



## planningjollyholiday

lucysmom said:
			
		

> At the GCH, in the Pinocchio's workshop, you could reserve a time to make their classic character snow globes. They also had them on display on the concierge desk in the GCH lobby. I think they were ten or fifteen bucks to make. They were cute and we thought about making some, but never got around to it. Maybe this year!



Thanks for the response,  sounds like something fun to do when the crowds get too big and we need to escape. Hopefully this year they will have I again.


----------



## Sherry E

*You know, I was thinking...

1) When did the whole "Christmas in July" phenomenon begin?  As much of a holiday fanatic as I am, I honestly have no idea when that craze started.  To me it seems like it is a relatively recent thing and yet, as I was channel surfing last week, I saw a listing for an old, old movie called Christmas in July on TCM (or one of those channels that shows really old films).  I also then remembered that a friend of mine had a Christmas in July party (though I think it was in late June) back in the early '90s.; and


2) The other thing I wondered about Christmas in July is... does CIJ take place over the same week in July every year (lets say, for example, always the second week in July), or is it just...the entire month of July, or whichever week in July you feel like celebrating it?  This year, the Hallmark Channel's CIJ week begins in early July, but last year Disneyland Resort had its Christmas in July week in the third week of that month.




I figured that it makes sense to begin this year's 4th Annual Theme Week Countdown (here in the Superthread) in late July because of all of the themes that need to be covered over the 3+ months we will be doing the Countdown, but I wondered if late July would technically be considered to be outside of the real "Christmas in July" time frame.

I'm very confused!  


​

In any case, a couple of pages back I was telling you (those of you who are interested in or already fans of lightweight, feel-good, low-budget holiday TV movies and specials) that this year's Hallmark Channel Christmas in July week begins on Monday, July 7th, according to a website called Countdown Until Christmas.  I also posted the partial list of movies that will be airing during that week (though the list is still being developed, I think).



Well, another little website/blog called It's a Wonderful Movie says that Hallmark's Christmas in July week will actually begin on Friday, July 4th!  

It's a Wonderful Movie also says that there will be a new-for-Hallmark Christmas movie called Angels Sing (starring Harry Connick Jr., Connie Britton and Willie Nelson) airing on Hallmark on Saturday, July 12th!  

Hallmark didn't run any new holiday movies during last year's CIJ event, as I recall, so this is big news for those who like those kinds of movies and want to get in the holiday spirit for Christmas in July!  (It was a theatrical movie that came out in 2013, I think!)

So, between the Countdown Until Christmas website and the It's a Wonderful Movie website, I guess we can deduce that Hallmark's Christmas in July will probably start on the 4th of July, and extend all the way through Sunday, July 13th, with an ever-increasing list of movies being added to the schedule, including the new one.

The real "Countdown to Christmas" on Hallmark will officially begin on Saturday, November 1st, and run until right around January 1st.


And...I am still eagerly awaiting the arrival of the summer issue of Backstage Pass -- the newsletter/calendar/booklet for AP holders which, in 2013, revealed the start dates of Halloween Time season and the holiday season.  

While we can narrow down the likely official start date of the holidays at Disneyland Resort to be somewhere between 11/7 and 11/14, I think that somewhere between 11/12 and 11/14 is more likely.  The last 2 years the season began on 11/12, no matter what day of the week it was, and DLR could do that again (11/12 will be on a Wednesday this year), although I still expect a lot of holiday things to be up and running -- "unofficially" -- prior to the official start date!*


​



*First, new Christmas in July movie updates (which I posted just over an hour ago^^^) and now...Monday surprises?




I just commented on this in the Halloween Superthread, but I think it can and will be applicable for the holiday season too.*


*Who else is thinking what I'm thinking?


This new 'Monday Summer Surprise'/"Get Happier" concept that Erin from the Parks Blog wrote about today seems like a prime way to "announce" bits of news and seasonal developments, doesn't it?  She said that there will be (presumably new) surprises every Monday -- from now through Labor Day -- and it could be in the real world, or it could be online.

I'm sure that some of the surprises will happen in the actual parks or at DLR -- but who knows what those will be?  Prize giveaways?  Special offers?

But I also have a feeling that some of these Monday Surprises will involve the online dates and details that we are all waiting on.  Specifically, let's remember what* Escape2Disney *kindly shared with us a few weeks ago -- a travel agency person told her that there would be a Christmas party at DLR this year... which I immediately dismissed as probably a mistake made by the person who told Escape2Disney.  I assumed the person was getting the party idea confused with the Halloween party!

Now, having seen this Parks Blog about the Monday Summer Surprises, I think a Monday Surprise could be the perfect platform/venue in which to announce a Christmas party, if what Escape2Disney was told turns out to be accurate!

Or, if there were going to be, for example, some sort of new holiday event/highlight other than a party coming this year, it could be announced on a Monday as a "surprise."  

I guess we all have to closely watch the Parks Blog, Disneyland Today and the Disneyland Facebook/Twitter pages on Mondays from now until Labor Day -- these surprises may show up in the morning or in the middle of the afternoon!

I guess this could be both exciting and frustrating at the same time!*


----------



## JadeDarkstar

oh i just hope if there is a party this year it is started when all the rest of the Christmas stuff starts and not only for Dec visits.

Please let there be a Christmas party pleaseeeeee


----------



## wdwgirl03

Subscribing to this thread!  My dad, sisters, and I just booked our flights to California a couple weeks ago and will finally be visiting Disneyland again (Dad and I haven't been there since 2007, one sister hasn't been there since 2005, and the other sister hasn't been there ever!).  We are WDW veterans and have been several times during the holidays.  Actually, my two Disneyland trips have been around the holidays too since we went to the Rose Bowl.  One of my absolute favorite holiday traditions at Disney World are the dream lights on Cinderella Castle so I can't wait to see Disneyland's version!  There's nothing like Disney at the holidays! 

Also...this might be a stupid question but does Disneyland only do their holiday parade during the holiday season?  If I'm remembering correctly that's how it was when we went last time.


----------



## lucysmom

I really want all the holiday offerings at DL to stay the same. If they are going to start a ticketed party I hope they have all new events and they hold it at DCA.


----------



## Sherry E

JadeDarkstar said:


> oh i just hope if there is a party this year it is started when all the rest of the Christmas stuff starts and not only for Dec visits.
> 
> Please let there be a Christmas party pleaseeeeee



*Jade --*

You may get your wish, but we'll see what happens.  We'll have to stay glued to these "Monday Surprises" by Disney each week, to see if any big announcements come out.





wdwgirl03 said:


> Subscribing to this thread!  My dad, sisters, and I just booked our flights to California a couple weeks ago and will finally be visiting Disneyland again (Dad and I haven't been there since 2007, one sister hasn't been there since 2005, and the other sister hasn't been there ever!).  We are WDW veterans and have been several times during the holidays.  Actually, my two Disneyland trips have been around the holidays too since we went to the Rose Bowl.  One of my absolute favorite holiday traditions at Disney World are the dream lights on Cinderella Castle so I can't wait to see Disneyland's version!  There's nothing like Disney at the holidays!
> 
> Also...this might be a stupid question but does Disneyland only do their holiday parade during the holiday season?  If I'm remembering correctly that's how it was when we went last time.



Welcome, *wdwgirl03*!

Thank you for joining us!

I agree -- the combination of Disney and the holidays is amazing!  The word "magical" seems so overused and cliché at this point, but I really can't think of a better word to describe the overall feeling of being at Disneyland Resort during the holiday season.  It is magical!

The Winter Enchantment icicle lights on the Castle are stunning -- although last year they seemed a bit more sparse than they had been in previous years, like some of the turrets had empty spaces without lights, or like the lights were not as bright.  I hope they're back to normal this year!

When is your trip taking place in December (I see that it's December in your signature)?  Will it be early in December or late in the month?

Yes -- if there is no Christmas party this year, the Christmas Fantasy Parade should tape for ABC in early November, then run on a daily/nightly schedule from mid-November through January 5th or 6th.  If there is a Christmas party this year, then the parade will probably become an exclusive of the party and the schedule would change a bit, but it will still only happen during the holiday season.




lucysmom said:


> I really want all the holiday offerings at DL to stay the same. If they are going to start a ticketed party I hope they have all new events and they hold it at DCA.



*lucysmom --*

Well, you know my feelings on it, as I have been very vocal about it.  I agree with you -- if there is going to be a charge, there had better be all-new events instead of the same old events that have been going on for years, or they should have it in DCA.  If Disney tries to have a party with the old Christmas parade and old holiday fireworks and charge $60 for it, they will catch a lot of backlash for it!

Next year I think there is a possible chance of a new nighttime parade for the 60th anniversary celebration, in which case A Christmas Fantasy Parade may be shelved for a while.  So I wonder if this year will be the last time to see the Christmas parade for a couple of years...or forever?  It seems like it would be a good time (next year) to kind of move out the old parade and move in a new one, using that as a selling point for a party.

The Halloween Party debuted (after a 9-year absence) at DLR in 2005, the year of the 50th anniversary.  I could easily see the 60th anniversary year as being the time to spring a Christmas party on us, but these new Monday Summer Surprises from now through Labor Day have me suspicious!!


----------



## mybestieismickey

We are booked for Dec 2-6 at Desert Inn!  We are so excited.  We haven't been at Christmas time since 2007 so we are definitely due.  But the best part? We get to take our DD for her first trip!!!  She'll be 10 months and we think she'll have a blast.  DH will sometimes  zig zag her stroller on walks and when she laughs he says "See she is totally going to be ready for Disney!"

The next step is convincing the in-laws to join us.  If DSIL's September trip falls through (likely), she will come with and then so will DMIL and DFIL.  But they won't come without DSIL.

Six months!!!


----------



## Sherry E

*To answer my question from yesterday, after looking on Wikipedia I learned that Christmas in July really first got off the ground in the 1930s and 1940's -- or that is when it started to become a "thing."  I think it picked up a lot of steam in more recent decades, though.  

Also, "Christmas in July" is apparently quite relevant to our friends in Australia and other places in the Southern Hemisphere (Luisa, please confirm or deny that fact!), because July is part of their winter season.  Their actual Christmas season -- summer starts in December -- is probably sunny and warm (not unlike how it often is here in Southern California, to be honest!)!

I still can't seem to establish if Christmas in July is supposed to take place throughout that entire month, or only for one designated week.  I really don't mind one designated week (or 10 days, in Hallmark Channel land!), as it will leave more room to be excited for the holiday season in November.  I like the anticipation and build-up to the season, and if there is too much Christmas in July it can dampen the fun just a wee bit for me.  

I'm still not sure how I feel about the brand new Christmas movie (Angels Sing) with Harry Connick Jr. debuting on July 12th, because I feel like Hallmark could and should have saved that one for the Countdown to Christmas later in the year!  I mean, I'll still watch it, of course, but I would have preferred that it debuted in November or December!*


​




mybestieismickey said:


> We are booked for Dec 2-6 at Desert Inn!  We are so excited.  We haven't been at Christmas time since 2007 so we are definitely due.  But the best part? We get to take our DD for her first trip!!!  She'll be 10 months and we think she'll have a blast.  DH will sometimes  zig zag her stroller on walks and when she laughs he says "See she is totally going to be ready for Disney!"
> 
> The next step is convincing the in-laws to join us.  If DSIL's September trip falls through (likely), she will come with and then so will DMIL and DFIL.  But they won't come without DSIL.
> 
> Six months!!!



Welcome, *mybestieismickey*!  I'm so glad you joined us!

Yes, I'd say you are definitely due for another Christmas trip to Disneyland, and I think your DD will love it!  That's a good idea -- zig zag the stroller to get her ready for the rides!  How cute!

I hope that you're able to get all of the in-laws on board -- not that DSIL's September trip falling through would be a good thing, of course, but if it means that you can have the whole family there for a wonderful Christmas trip then it will be great, and very rewarding.

As I'm sure you've seen and read about over the years, the whole holiday landscape at DLR has changed quite a bit.  There are some things that were at DLR in December 2007 that I kind of wish were still there in subsequent seasons (I will always miss the candy cane-striped CALIFORNIA letters in front of DCA).  At the same time, so many things have been added in that are fantastic.  

There are still a lot of people who think that DCA is lacking in holiday décor in comparison to DL.  While that is true -- there is probably not as much holiday décor per land in DCA as there is in Disneyland -- almost every land in both parks has something, even if it is just a little bit of garland or a random wreath.  Some of the décor is obvious, elaborate and vibrant, while other décor is a bit more understated and minimal, but all of the lands -- with the exception of Tomorrowland and Condor Flats -- have some sort of holiday touches.  And all of the hotels have their own themed décor too (which has changed since 2007).  

I've said it in this thread before, but last year I felt that, between Downtown Disney, all of the shops and restaurants, the 3 hotels and the 2 parks, the entire Resort was really enveloped in holiday magic and merriment compared to previous years.   There were trees, lights, wreaths and/or garland where I didn't expect to see them (like the tree in Tangaroa Terrace, for example).  There were gingerbread houses (in Storytellers Café, the Cozy Cone office and in White Water Snacks).  There were stunning lights, ornaments, color schemes, themed holiday music, gigantic decorations and tiny decorations, delicious treats, festive entertainment, etc. -- everywhere.   

I actually felt that 2013 was a much more complete, thoroughly involved, holiday season than I remembered experiencing at DLR in a long time -- and that is saying a lot, as I have been championing the holiday season at DLR for years and years!  To be honest, I felt that last year was so grand and wonderful that I worry that DLR won't be able to keep up that pace and level of immersion each year.  I feel that they built it up and then will be forced to scale it back in some areas here and there, where they think people won't notice as much.  Hopefully that won't happen right away -- hopefully they can keep up the level of holiday immersion for another few years -- but we'll see.

In any case, there will be many familiar holiday sights that you will remember from 2007, and there will be many new seasonal things to see as well!  It should be an amazing trip!


----------



## crystal1313

lucysmom said:


> I really want all the holiday offerings at DL to stay the same. If they are going to start a ticketed party I hope they have all new events and they hold it at DCA.



Totally agree!


----------



## wdwgirl03

Sherry E said:


> Welcome, *wdwgirl03*!
> 
> Thank you for joining us!
> 
> I agree -- the combination of Disney and the holidays is amazing!  The word "magical" seems so overused and cliché at this point, but I really can't think of a better word to describe the overall feeling of being at Disneyland Resort during the holiday season.  It is magical!
> 
> The Winter Enchantment icicle lights on the Castle are stunning -- although last year they seemed a bit more sparse than they had been in previous years, like some of the turrets had empty spaces without lights, or like the lights were not as bright.  I hope they're back to normal this year!
> 
> When is your trip taking place in December (I see that it's December in your signature)?  Will it be early in December or late in the month?
> 
> Yes -- if there is no Christmas party this year, the Christmas Fantasy Parade should tape for ABC in early November, then run on a daily/nightly schedule from mid-November through January 5th or 6th.  If there is a Christmas party this year, then the parade will probably become an exclusive of the party and the schedule would change a bit, but it will still only happen during the holiday season.



Thank you for the welcome!  So excited to finally be going back to Disneyland!  I definitely agree that the holidays in Disney are magical!

We will be going after Christmas.  My sister and I are both teachers so we don't have as much flexibility in our schedules.  We are planning on going to the Rose Parade again on New Year's Day.

OK, that is what I thought about the parade.  At WDW it only runs at Mickey's Very Merry Christmas Party, and then like the week around Christmas.  Though I was kind of hoping to see the regular parade!


----------



## Sherry E

wdwgirl03 said:


> Thank you for the welcome!  So excited to finally be going back to Disneyland!  I definitely agree that the holidays in Disney are magical!
> 
> We will be going after Christmas.  My sister and I are both teachers so we don't have as much flexibility in our schedules.  We are planning on going to the Rose Parade again on New Year's Day.
> 
> OK, that is what I thought about the parade.  At WDW it only runs at Mickey's Very Merry Christmas Party, and then like the week around Christmas.  Though I was kind of hoping to see the regular parade!



*wdwgirl03 --*

I think that if and when we ever end up with a Christmas Party at Disneyland (and I really didn't think we would for another couple of years because the overall sentiment didn't seem to lean towards people wanting one), the Christmas Fantasy Parade will either be replaced with an all new parade that would be part of the party, or it would stick around as a party exclusive while another party ran on non-party days and nights.  I think that there might be a new nighttime parade next year, for Disneyland's 60th anniversary -- in which case, I don't know what the fate of the Christmas Fantasy Parade will be at that point.

Our Christmas parade and our holiday fireworks have each been around for so, so, so long as part of the regular roster of holiday entertainment at Disneyland.  That, in and of itself, is one reason why it would be very controversial to have a hard ticket Christmas party at Disneyland -- the returning annual holiday visitors and locals (who make up the bulk of Disneyland visitors) would not be happy about paying another $60 for the same old parade and fireworks they have been watching for years.

So Disney would probably have to come up with all new entertainment for a party in Disneyland, to get their annual holiday visitors and locals to buy tickets, or they'd have to have the party in California Adventure and make World of Color-Winter Dreams the selling point of the party.  

As it stands now, though, unless we hear about a Christmas party debuting this year, the Christmas Fantasy Parade will be the parade that runs all through the entire holiday season!






​



*More holiday TV/movie fun...

Since the Countdown Until Christmas website does not have an actual newsletter that they send out, the next best thing for me to do was to subscribe to their feed, so that I can get updates on holiday/Christmas TV and movie fun as it comes in, hot off the press.  Today I noticed that there was something new in the feed! 

We already know that the regular Hallmark Channel's Christmas in July festivities begin on Friday, July 4th, and end on Sunday, July 13th -- and on Saturday, July 12th will be the Hallmark debut of Angels Sing, with Harry Connick Jr. (which, as I found out, is not completely new, nor is it an actual Hallmark movie).

Also on July 4th, over at the Hallmark Movie Channel (which is different than the regular Hallmark channel), they will be getting into the Christmas in July spirit too, with a less upbeat, more serious group of holiday movies.  Here is the partial list and info.  


And... once again (because it has changed in the last week)...  here is an updated, partial list of the regular Hallmark Channel's Christmas in July offerings (it is still being added to, though).  You will see that the movies playing on Hallmark are not the same (more somber) movies playing on the Hallmark Movie Channel.

The It's a Wonderful Movie website seems to have a slightly different idea of which movies will run on Hallmark for CIJ, and their list includes Let it Snow.

So, who knows which movies will end up on which channels?  Either way, Christmas in July begins on July 4th -- at least in Hallmark Land it does. *


*In Disneyland, CIJ will probably begin in the 2nd or 3rd week of July or so (maybe the return of Christmas in July at DLR will be one of the "Get Happier"/Monday Summer Surprises they reveal)?*



*ETA: For some odd reason, in all my searching of the Internet for bits and pieces about DLR-related info and Hallmark Countdown to Christmas-related info, I never saw this wonderful article until today!  Where has it been hiding, and why did it suddenly appear?  It is an article from TIME, from 2012 -- and yet, it sounds exactly as though it could have been written this year or last year!  It pretty much describes all of the reasons why the Hallmark Christmas movies are addictive and satisfying!  Enjoy! -- "The Most Wonderful Time of The Year: The Brilliance of Hallmark Channel’s Countdown to Christmas," by Graeme McMillan, TIME, November 21, 2012*





​


----------



## KCmike

Well after much discussion and flopping back and forth and waiting for airfare deals things finally came together late this afternoon.  My wife and I really need to get away from KC and spend some quality time together.  When Southwest Airlines finally produced some decent airfare deals (tues - thurs this week) we pulled the trigger.  We both had many advantages to either going to WDW or DL.  WDW has the new Dwarves mine cart ride and magic bands.  DL has my favorite Disney park and I just can't get enough of the blue Pacific Ocean.  So today we pulled the trigger for a SoCal getaway in November.  I really wanted to visit DL at Halloween Time but the times we could both take off ended up being during our Anniversary time.  So it looks like another Christmas visit if the dates line up again.  We will end up going around Nov. 12th - 14th.  We are going to take a few days before DL to go up to Santa Barbara and just unwind.  I've never been there before and am so excited.  Any thoughts on where to stay in Santa Barbara?  Any must see places in or around there?  

Now back to DL we plan on doing on our quality favorites - Steakhouse 55, Haunted Mansion Overlay, World of Color, and all the Christmas extras but the one thing I need to finally knock off my list is Walt's Apartment.  We have done the Walk in Walt's Footsteps before but when they added this to the list I knew I had to redo it just for the sake of this.  I hope to splurge outside of DL so we will probably do BWPPI or Fairfield Inn on Harbor Blvd..  Anyways its nice to be able and so blessed to be able to go visit one of my favorite places.


----------



## Sherry E

KCmike said:


> Well after much discussion and flopping back and forth and waiting for airfare deals things finally came together late this afternoon.  My wife and I really need to get away from KC and spend some quality time together.  When Southwest Airlines finally produced some decent airfare deals (tues - thurs this week) we pulled the trigger.  We both had many advantages to either going to WDW or DL.  WDW has the new Dwarves mine cart ride and magic bands.  DL has my favorite Disney park and I just can't get enough of the blue Pacific Ocean.  So today we pulled the trigger for a SoCal getaway in November.  I really wanted to visit DL at Halloween Time but the times we could both take off ended up being during our Anniversary time.  So it looks like another Christmas visit if the dates line up again.  We will end up going around Nov. 12th - 14th.  We are going to take a few days before DL to go up to Santa Barbara and just unwind.  I've never been there before and am so excited.  Any thoughts on where to stay in Santa Barbara?  Any must see places in or around there?
> 
> Now back to DL we plan on doing on our quality favorites - Steakhouse 55, Haunted Mansion Overlay, World of Color, and all the Christmas extras but the one thing I need to finally knock off my list is Walt's Apartment.  We have done the Walk in Walt's Footsteps before but when they added this to the list I knew I had to redo it just for the sake of this.  I hope to splurge outside of DL so we will probably do BWPPI or Fairfield Inn on Harbor Blvd..  Anyways its nice to be able and so blessed to be able to go visit one of my favorite places.



Hi, *Mike*!

So it's back to DLR for the holidays?  I remember that you said that you were considering a Halloween Time visit and I wondered if you would end up doing it.  It's too bad that Halloween isn't happening yet, but at least you already know that you enjoy the holiday season at DLR, so it will be great!

I hope that the season will have officially begun by the time your trip happens -- I don't know if DLR will go with another 11/12 start date, or if they will start the season on 11/14.  It only matters in terms of entertainment and which events will have started yet, as last year there were things that started one week after the season began.  The decorations would mostly be up by then, though.  IASWH will have started, I'm pretty sure.

I think Walt's Apartment sounds amazing, as does Steakhouse 55, etc.  

I have not been to Santa Barbara in many years, but it is very beautiful in spots (you will get some fantastic photos).  There is someone on the board who is well-versed in Santa Barbara, or who recently took a trip through there, and I am trying to recall who it is so you can read their recap and maybe get ideas.  My mind is drawing a blank at the moment, but it will come to me.

By the way, the 4th Annual Theme Week Countdown will begin in this thread towards the end of next month -- I am starting it a little earlier than I did last year, to accommodate for an extra theme or two thrown in!  I hope you will be participating!


----------



## KCmike

Sherry E said:


> Hi, *Mike*!
> 
> So it's back to DLR for the holidays?  I remember that you said that you were considering a Halloween Time visit and I wondered if you would end up doing it.  It's too bad that Halloween isn't happening yet, but at least you already know that you enjoy the holiday season at DLR, so it will be great!
> 
> I hope that the season will have officially begun by the time your trip happens -- I don't know if DLR will go with another 11/12 start date, or if they will start the season on 11/14.  It only matters in terms of entertainment and which events will have started yet, as last year there were things that started one week after the season began.  The decorations would mostly be up by then, though.  IASWH will have started, I'm pretty sure.
> 
> I think Walt's Apartment sounds amazing, as does Steakhouse 55, etc.
> 
> I have not been to Santa Barbara in many years, but it is very beautiful in spots (you will get some fantastic photos).  There is someone on the board who is well-versed in Santa Barbara, or who recently took a trip through there, and I am trying to recall who it is so you can read their recap and maybe get ideas.  My mind is drawing a blank at the moment, but it will come to me.
> 
> By the way, the 4th Annual Theme Week Countdown will begin in this thread towards the end of next month -- I am starting it a little earlier than I did last year, to accommodate for an extra theme or two thrown in!  I hope you will be participating!



Thanks Sherry and you know I will be participating!!!  I doing my research now on Santa Barbara.  It's the one place in California I haven't been to and really wanted to see.  Right now we're not sure on whether to stay two or three days.


----------



## rentayenta

Not to butt in on the Santa Barbara talk but we were just there a few weeks ago. The Four Seasons is amazing and right across from the beach. It's an older hotel but really cool. 

Trattoria Molly must not be missed. Their linguini with clams is the best we've ever had. Also the turkey meatballs. Sounds plain but they're wonderful. Her homemade lemon glazed cookies are to die for and free! We ordered dessert and then got a bag of cookies to go.


----------



## Sherry E

rentayenta said:


> Not to butt in on the Santa Barbara talk but we were just there a few weeks ago. The Four Seasons is amazing and right across from the beach. It's an older hotel but really cool.
> 
> Trattoria Molly must not be missed. Their linguini with clams is the best we've ever had. Also the turkey meatballs. Sounds plain but they're wonderful. Her homemade lemon glazed cookies are to die for and free! We ordered dessert and then got a bag of cookies to go.



*Jenny -*

You're not butting in at all!  I have not been to SB recently, so we need people to be able to give Mike some help and suggestions!  This is a discussion thread, in which people are supposed to be discussing!   So always feel free to jump in and join the discussion, whatever it is!   I have given fair warning in the first post on page 1 that we might occasionally deviate from Disneyland Resort holiday planning talk/news/rumors if there is no news coming in, and if no one is specifically asking questions about or discussing their holiday trips!  Obviously we will get back on track with DLR stuff when either rumors or news start trickling in, and/or when people join us and want to chat about the holidays at DLR!

Trattoria Molly (or is it Mollie?) is, if I am not mistaken, a favorite hangout of both Oprah and Rob Lowe.  (I think I have the right restaurant.)  When Rob Lowe was on Oprah's show recently (she has a bunch of shows on OWN, and I can't recall which one it was!) to promote his book, she interviewed him at that restaurant, and they scarfed down those meatballs.


----------



## tksbaskets

KCmike said:


> Well after much discussion and flopping back and forth and waiting for airfare deals things finally came together late this afternoon.  My wife and I really need to get away from KC and spend some quality time together.  When Southwest Airlines finally produced some decent airfare deals (tues - thurs this week) we pulled the trigger.  We both had many advantages to either going to WDW or DL.  WDW has the new Dwarves mine cart ride and magic bands.  DL has my favorite Disney park and I just can't get enough of the blue Pacific Ocean.  So today we pulled the trigger for a SoCal getaway in November.  I really wanted to visit DL at Halloween Time but the times we could both take off ended up being during our Anniversary time.  So it looks like another Christmas visit if the dates line up again.  We will end up going around Nov. 12th - 14th.  We are going to take a few days before DL to go up to Santa Barbara and just unwind.  I've never been there before and am so excited.  Any thoughts on where to stay in Santa Barbara?  Any must see places in or around there?
> 
> Now back to DL we plan on doing on our quality favorites - Steakhouse 55, Haunted Mansion Overlay, World of Color, and all the Christmas extras but the one thing I need to finally knock off my list is Walt's Apartment.  We have done the Walk in Walt's Footsteps before but when they added this to the list I knew I had to redo it just for the sake of this.  I hope to splurge outside of DL so we will probably do BWPPI or Fairfield Inn on Harbor Blvd..  Anyways its nice to be able and so blessed to be able to go visit one of my favorite places.



Sounds great!!  No better place for a get-away.  Can't wait to see the pictures.


----------



## Sherry E

tksbaskets said:


> Sounds great!!  No better place for a get-away.  Can't wait to see the pictures.



*TK --*

I thought you would be happy to see what I discovered.  It is what appears to be the _complete list_ of Christmas in July movies on Hallmark for next month!  

Go to this schedule/page that begins on 7/4/14, and keep scrolling through each page until you get to Sunday, July 13th, 2014. .  You will see the entire schedule of Christmas movies slated to air during that 10-day period!  There are lots of certain movies repeated over and over, and then only one or two showings of other things like "Naughty or Nice."  I don't see "Farewell, Mr. Kringle" in there at all, unfortunately!

​


----------



## knewton64

wdwgirl03 said:


> Subscribing to this thread!  My dad, sisters, and I just booked our flights to California a couple weeks ago and will finally be visiting Disneyland again (Dad and I haven't been there since 2007, one sister hasn't been there since 2005, and the other sister hasn't been there ever!).  We are WDW veterans and have been several times during the holidays.  Actually, my two Disneyland trips have been around the holidays too since we went to the Rose Bowl.  One of my absolute favorite holiday traditions at Disney World are the dream lights on Cinderella Castle so I can't wait to see Disneyland's version!  There's nothing like Disney at the holidays!
> 
> Also...this might be a stupid question but does Disneyland only do their holiday parade during the holiday season?  If I'm remembering correctly that's how it was when we went last time.





will be in the low 50's (no rain) this year.
Glad 2 c u on this thread.





T.T.F.N.
&
Cheers


----------



## Aussie Princess

Hi Sherry 
Just popped into subscribe to the thread again for this year we are heading to DL between Nov 20-29 our first thanksgiving trip also for my DS 3rd bday (23rd) and mine (24th) 
Staying at HOJOs once again we also have 10 day passes 

Hope you are doing well and thanks again for doing this thread


----------



## Sherry E

*As I just mentioned over in the Halloween Time Superthread, I have been crazily checking the Disney Parks Blog, the Disneyland Facebook and Twitter pages and the Disneyland Today Facebook and Twitter pages for news on what today's Monday Surprise is supposed to be.  

Last week I posted here after reading Erin's installment about the Monday Surprise/Get Happier promo on the Disney Parks Blog, and pondered what these upcoming "Monday Surprises" could be.  She said that they could happen online (meaning on one of the pages/sites I mentioned above) or in the parks, but she said that there would be a surprise every Monday, starting last week (June 2nd) and ending on Labor Day in early September.

I was assuming that today's surprise would be something happening in the parks, but I am still "surprised" that there has been no announcement of what it was!  That's the irony -- I am surprised by the lack of a surprise!

And, if we are going to get technical, last week there really wasn't a surprise (that we know of) either.  If there was a surprise in the parks, I have not read anything about it.

In any case, as goofy as this Monday Surprise seems to be at this stage, I suppose we should still be diligent in checking the websites every Monday until Labor Day, because eventually one of these non-surprises will probably bear some news about something holiday season-related.*





Aussie Princess said:


> Hi Sherry
> 
> Just popped into subscribe to the thread again for this year we are heading to DL between Nov 20-29 our first thanksgiving trip also for my DS 3rd bday (23rd) and mine (24th)
> Staying at HOJOs once again we also have 10 day passes
> 
> Hope you are doing well and thanks again for doing this thread




Hello and welcome aboard (again!), *Aussie Princess*!  I'm glad you joined in for more holiday merriment this year. 

You and your DS have back to back birthdays?  How fun! What a great way to celebrate!

I am happy to do this thread, and I'm even happier if people get enjoyment out of it and actually find it helpful in preparing for their upcoming trips!  Earlier today I was trying to go through the list of themes that will be part of this year's 4th Annual Theme Week Countdown, as well as when the themes would happen (which weeks, on which days, in which order), and I realize that the Countdown will be here in no time (end of next month).  Once that kicks in and people catch on and begin to share photos, it's like a non-stop parade of holiday goodness until November!!


----------



## Aussie Princess

Sherry E said:


> As I just mentioned over in the Halloween Time Superthread, I have been crazily checking the Disney Parks Blog, the Disneyland Facebook and Twitter pages and the Disneyland Today Facebook and Twitter pages for news on what today's Monday Surprise is supposed to be.  Last week I posted here after reading Erin's installment about the Monday Surprise/Get Happier promo on the Disney Parks Blog, and pondered what these upcoming "Monday Surprises" could be.  She said that they could happen online (meaning on one of the pages/sites I mentioned above) or in the parks, but she said that there would be a surprise every Monday, starting last week (June 2nd) and ending on Labor Day in early September.  I was assuming that today's surprise would be something happening in the parks, but I am still "surprised" that there has been no announcement of what it was!  That's the irony -- I am surprised by the lack of a surprise!  And, if we are going to get technical, last week there really wasn't a surprise (that we know of) either.  If there was a surprise in the parks, I have not read anything about it.  In any case, as goofy as this Monday Surprise seems to be at this stage, I suppose we should still be diligent in checking the websites every Monday until Labor Day, because eventually one of these non-surprises will probably bear some news about something holiday season-related.  Hello and welcome aboard (again!), Aussie Princess!  I'm glad you joined in for more holiday merriment this year.  You and your DS have back to back birthdays?  How fun! What a great way to celebrate!  I am happy to do this thread, and I'm even happier if people get enjoyment out of it and actually find it helpful in preparing for their upcoming trips!  Earlier today I was trying to go through the list of themes that will be part of this year's 4th Annual Theme Week Countdown, as well as when the themes would happen (which weeks, on which days, in which order), and I realize that the Countdown will be here in no time (end of next month).  Once that kicks in and people catch on and begin to share photos, it's like a non-stop parade of holiday goodness until November!!



Wow theme weeks starting end of next month that has come around fast 

Looking fwd to all the pics


----------



## PHXscuba

I was at my Kroger/Frys today for some ice cream for a family party. I looked more closely at a set of Dreyer's that didn't strike me right. That's when I realized they had *3 containers of Eggnog flavor ... in June ... in Arizona.*  

Wish I had gotten a picture. Too early or too late for Christmas 

PHXscuba


----------



## Sherry E

PHXscuba said:


> I was at my Kroger/Frys today for some ice cream for a family party. I looked more closely at a set of Dreyer's that didn't strike me right. That's when I realized they had *3 containers of Eggnog flavor ... in June ... in Arizona.*
> 
> Wish I had gotten a picture. Too early or too late for Christmas
> 
> PHXscuba



*PHX --*

Well, hmm... maybe too late, and too early?  

*Jamie* said not long ago that she saw 2 dozen cartons of Peppermint Wonderland sitting in her Grocery Outlet store.  I got a carton from CVS in April, and it was the one that tasted a bit watered down (ever so slightly), as though it had fallen victim to freezer burn at one point, and then the ice evaporated into the ice cream.  

So I am guessing that Dreyer's got wind of the fact that people were on a rampant hunt for Peppermint Wonderland last year and ended up making too many extra cartons of it that didn't sell.  Now they have leftover cartons, and who knows what we will get when it's actually time for Peppermint Wonderland ice cream this year?

So I wonder if they, perhaps, made too much of the Eggnog ice cream too, and had a lot of excess?  (Not that Eggnog is nearly as good as Peppermint!)


----------



## Sherry E

*Theme Week Countdown Announcement!




The supersized 4th Annual Theme Week Countdown (and Disney gift card giveaway!) will begin in this thread on...




MONDAY, JULY 21, 2014!!!!!!!



There will be a total of 22 themes, with the first one kicking off the Countdown on July 21st, and the final theme ending the Countdown on Monday, November 3, 2014!!!!!*​*




There will be 14 weekly themes;  7 daily mini-themes (for the speed round); and then the final theme, which will be some sort of variation or twist on our usual Holiday Cornucopia grand finale!!



This is the earliest we have ever started a Countdown in the Christmas/Holiday Season Superthread.  Usually the Countdowns begin in early August.  

This time, after much tweaking, rearranging and studying of the calendar, trying to figure out which themes need to be weekly and which ones need to be daily, I had to pick some sort of schedule to make it so that the Countdown begins on a Monday and ends on a Monday.

I hadn't really planned on starting the Countdown on July 21st -- for one thing, that's my birthday, and if all goes well I will hopefully be leaving the house at 4:45 a.m. to catch an early boat out to Catalina!  This means I will have to pop online for a second, before I leave under the cloak of darkness, and post the opening Theme here in this thread!

Also, I had been leaning more towards starting the Countdown on July 28, but given the number of themes I came up with (originally 27, then 25, then 23, and finally 22) and how many of them needed to be daily or weekly themes, the way everything fell in line on the calendar necessitated an earlier start date!

But that's okay -- with any luck Disneyland will do another Christmas in July week this year, and we can just "say" that we are kicking off the Countdown early in honor of Christmas in July...right?

You see, these Countdowns have to follow a certain schedule for certain reasons, and they have to end at a certain time in November for certain reasons.  Some themes have to fall on very specific days, and others I can move around to different days if I change my mind as we go along.  (There is a lot of planning, organization and thought that goes into these Countdowns, believe me!)

There will be 2 winners of Disney gift cards who will be chosen in a random draw at the end of the Countdown.  Those 2 winners will be people who have contributed photos to the Countdown (however, last year's winner will not be eligible to win again in 2014)!   

There will also be another challenge -- which I have to sort out -- for non-photo contributors, similar to last year's Code Word Challenge (except I must remember to make it much more difficult this time), and the one person who wins the Challenge will get the 3rd Disney gift card!  Again, last year's winner will not be eligible to win again this year.

Of course, I will give you more details on the Challenge and how the entries to the Theme Weeks will work (for anyone who did not participate in any of the previous Theme Weeks and isn't sure) as we get closer to July 21st.  

Also, I have a paragraph about the Theme Week Countdown in the very first post of page 1 of this thread, so you can get a general idea of what it is, in case you are new to the Superthread this year!

In the meantime, hang on to those holiday photos (you can only be entered to win the gift cards if you post the photos here and/or participate in this Superthread -- no other thread!) and prepare for our 3-1/2 month Theme Week Countdown, exclusive to this thread and to this thread only!  There will be a non-stop bonanza of photos coming in from some of our best Disneyland Resort holiday enthusiasts and photographers!  You don't want to miss it!  Last year we had the biggest turnout of participants to date, and I expect that this year will be no different.

Of course, we will also be discussing any breaking holiday news or rumors as they come in, as well.  But we have to do something to pass the time in between morsels of info, and the Theme Week Countdown is the way to do it!


​


Oh, and, on a non-Theme Week Countdown note, I found out that "Northpole" -- the movie starring Tiffani Amber Thiessen that will air on the Hallmark Channel in November -- is going to get a sequel!!!  

"Northpole 2" will air during the Hallmark Channel Countdown to Christmas beginning in November 2015!  Let's hope the first one is good, since a sequel is already in the works.


And, the full schedule for Hallmark's Christmas in July marathon (starting July 4th and ending on July 13th) is up now -- Here.


Yes, we're having big fun here in the Christmas/Holiday Season Superthread.  If only Disney would hurry up and give us the official start date of the holiday season!
*


​


----------



## Luisa

Hooray for the Theme Week Countdown!! Can't wait!


----------



## pattyduke34

I can not wait..I.have started loading my pictures to my photobucket account to get ready!! Bring on theme weeks!!


----------



## dolphingirl47

I am glad that the countdown runs until November 3rd. This will be a personal countdown for me as well, almost like a vacation advent calendar as we are leaving for our Disneyland and Hawaii trip on November 10th. 

On the note of my holiday trip, the first part is pretty much set in stone. We will be at Disneyland from November 10th to 13th before heading to Aulani. Initially we were then going to be back to Disneyland from November 23rd to November 27th, but I am seriously considering to extend this to December 1st.

Corinna


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

Yay for the theme weeks! It made the weeks go by so much faster last year and I love seeing everybody's pictures! Again, a big thank you to you Sherry for putting this all together!


----------



## dedesmith32

I'm excited to experience the theme weeks for the first time! Thanks for all you do Sherry!


----------



## mybestieismickey

I cannot wait for theme weeks!  It will definitely help us pass the time before we get to go.  I have a feeling it will be group viewing when they start with DSIL and DMIL!


----------



## Sherry E

*I should point out, too -- in case I made it sound as if we are skipping something when I stated in my announcement above that I was originally thinking of 27 themes, then 25, then 23, etc. -- that we will not be bypassing anything.  We will still cover the full array of holiday offerings (and then some!) at Disneyland Resort during Theme Weeks.  

I was mainly looking into splitting up some previously grouped together (2-for-1 or 3-for-1) themes and giving them their own theme weeks (or theme days), but when I mapped it all out on paper I saw that it meant that the Theme Week Countdown would either have to start or end on a weird day of the week, or it meant that it would have to start...like now, in June!  There were too many individual themes when I tried to break them all down, and it was throwing things off, schedule-wise!

I'm not ready to start the Countdown in June, and I think that July 21st is good because it will either correspond with or land right on the heels of whatever Disneyland does for Christmas in July this year (if anything). 

So I ended up keeping the 2-for-1 themes and 3-for-1 themes together, for the most part.  If I had not added 2 brand new themes into the mix, I would have had some room to deconstruct one of the existing multi-theme themes!

In any case, nothing will be skipped or overlooked.  All bases will be covered!  It's just that we will cover more bases in certain weeks (or on certain days) than others.

*





Luisa said:


> Hooray for the Theme Week Countdown!! Can't wait!



*Luisa --*

I'm so glad you'll be joining in again this year!  I am hoping this supersized Countdown will be another success.





pattyduke34 said:


> I can not wait..I.have started loading my pictures to my photobucket account to get ready!! Bring on theme weeks!!



*pattyduke34 --*

  You're one of the best contributors to Theme Weeks, as you seem to have photos for every single theme/category (though some might be slightly more difficult to find photos for than others)!   I am even adding in 2 new themes that we have never used as a theme in the Christmas/Holiday Superthread before, and I already know that you will have photos for those too!






dolphingirl47 said:


> I am glad that the countdown runs until November 3rd. This will be a personal countdown for me as well, almost like a vacation advent calendar as we are leaving for our Disneyland and Hawaii trip on November 10th.
> 
> On the note of my holiday trip, the first part is pretty much set in stone. We will be at Disneyland from November 10th to 13th before heading to Aulani. Initially we were then going to be back to Disneyland from November 23rd to November 27th, but I am seriously considering to extend this to December 1st.
> 
> Corinna




*Corinna --*

Perfect timing!  

Yes, it will pretty much be like last year.  The final theme week will kick off on Monday, November 3rd (I think it was November 4th in 2013, wasn't it?), and I will choose the winners of the random draw on Monday, November 10th.  I used to end the Countdowns a week later but, by the time the second week of November rolls around, news and photos are already beginning to trickle in somewhere or another, featuring updates on whatever "new season stuff" is happening in the parks, and there is a lot to discuss in this thread.  It just seemed like a better idea to end the Countdown a week earlier -- but still in November, so that it basically takes us right into the holiday season!

Of course, whoever wins the Code Word Challenge (or whatever I am calling it this year!) can announce the answer as soon as the final theme on 11/3 goes up, if he/she has it!  I would still, most likely, mail out all 3 gift cards to all 3 winners on the same day, which would probably be late on 11/10 or early on 11/12.

So for the third segment of your holiday trip (first segment being DLR; second segment being Aulani; and third segment being DLR) you're thinking of leaving DLR on December 1st instead of on November 27th?  And you would still arrive on November 23rd?  

Well, I think that if you can swing the extra days, go for it!  It sounds as if your November is going to be action-packed and wonderful!  When will you know for sure?




DisneyJamieCA said:


> Yay for the theme weeks! It made the weeks go by so much faster last year and I love seeing everybody's pictures! Again, a big thank you to you Sherry for putting this all together!



*Jamie --*

You're very welcome!  I'm glad you will be joining in again.

I love seeing everyone's photos too -- and I also love that people come out of the woodwork to join in, post their photos or participate in the Code Word Challenge, who might otherwise be hiding in the shadows!  So we end up with some surprise contributions.  

*Of course, it would be nice if everyone joins in and lets us know they are out there before the Countdown begins -- so I have some sort of idea of who I might be sending a Disney gift card to *-- but I know that people are not always comfortable joining in until they make sure we are friendly and helpful, or until they have time to get caught up on the previous pages!

These little Countdowns really do help to pass the time in between summer and the holidays, and if we can build momentum and mystery, and gain interest before the Countdowns kick off, I think it makes the impact of seeing everyone's photos grouped together by themes even stronger.  

I suspect that some people who are new to the thread (and maybe new to the holiday season at DLR) have no clue what to expect, and will not realize the treat that awaits if they just kind of sit back and watch the photos roll in!!

I was kind of hoping that we'd have a firm, officially published start of the DLR holiday season before the Countdown begins -- and that may or may not happen -- because it helps me with the timing of the actual "Countdown" part of Theme Weeks.  If I have no clue when the season is officially starting (11/10?  11/12?  11/14?), I have to just wing it and assume when it will be.  I wouldn't want to end the Countdown any earlier than somewhere during the week before the official start of the season because it's important to keep that holiday momentum going and not have too much down time between the end of the Countdown and the beginning of the reports on the new seasonal things.  So I have to just kind of hope that the season officially begins on one of the dates I predict.

I was having the hardest time trying to figure out how many themes there would or could be (without starting the Countdown ridiculously early), and when I would be starting and ending this Countdown!  I ended up graduating one of the daily themes to a weekly theme (stay tuned to find out which one!), and adding in 2 brand new daily themes (both of which I think you'll have photos for!).  Otherwise, everything will be mostly the same as last year -- except for that the order of the themes will be mixed up, of course.




dedesmith32 said:


> I'm excited to experience the theme weeks for the first time! Thanks for all you do Sherry!



Thank you for the kind words, *dedesmith32*!

I am so glad that you will be joining us this year for the Theme Week Countdown.  It will be a lot of fun.   And it is something you can participate in, if you choose to.  You can ether choose to participate in the non-photo contribution Code Word Challenge part of it (more details on that as we get closer to 7/21), or you can also participate in the "Holiday Cornucopia" Theme Week, which will kick off on 11/3 (that theme is open to more than just Disneyland Resort holiday photos -- it will include holiday photos from anywhere, even non-Disney places!).





mybestieismickey said:


> I cannot wait for theme weeks!  It will definitely help us pass the time before we get to go.  I have a feeling it will be group viewing when they start with DSIL and DMIL!



*mybestieismickey --*

I'm happy you will be tuning in (or joining in) as well!  And yes, by all means, rally DSIL and DMIL or anyone else to peek in on the happenings!

This will be a good way to connect the whole "Christmas in July" phenomenon (assuming DLR does something for it again this year) to the actual holiday season beginning at DLR, and then lead us right into photos and reports of the November 2014 offerings!



​



*I know there are lots of people heading to DLR this holiday season this year -- both repeat visitors and first-time visitors.  This is a discussion thread to help people plan for their trips.   So if you are a first-timer and have questions about anything happening in November, December or early January and you were not able to find an answer on page 1 of the thread or elsewhere, please don't hesitate to ask us and someone here should either know the answer, or be able to find it for you/point you to it. 

I may be able to find a specific past thread or older post for you that addresses whatever info you are looking for, as well, because I am very good about remembering that there were posts or threads about specific holiday-related things, and then tracking them down!  


Anyone who is an experienced DLR holiday visitor, please don't hesitate to jump in, share your wisdom and help out as well!*



​


----------



## dolphingirl47

Sherry E said:


> Perfect timing!
> 
> Yes, it will pretty much be like last year.  The final theme week will kick off on Monday, November 3rd (I think it was November 4th in 2013, wasn't it?), and I will choose the winners of the random draw on Monday, November 10th.  I used to end the Countdowns a week later but, by the time the second week of November rolls around, news and photos are already beginning to trickle in somewhere or another, featuring updates on whatever "new season stuff" is happening in the parks, and there is a lot to discuss n this thread.  It just seemed like a better idea to end the Countdown a week earlier -- but still in November, so that it basically takes us right into the holiday season!
> 
> Of course, whoever wins the Code Word Challenge (or whatever I am calling it this year!) can announce the answer as soon as the final theme on 11/3 goes up, if he/she has it!  I would still, most likely, mail out all 3 gift cards to all 3 winners on the same day, which would probably be late on 11/10 or early on 11/12.
> 
> So for the third segment of your holiday trip (first segment being DLR; second segment being Aulani; and third segment being DLR) you're thinking of leaving DLR on December 1st instead of on November 27th?  And you would still arrive on November 23rd?
> 
> Well, I think that if you can swing the extra days, go for it!  It sounds as if your November is going to be action-packed and wonderful!  When will you know for sure?



Well, should I get lucky in the non-photo challenge, the card would not have far to go 

I am not due back at work until December 8th and the flights seem to be cheaper coming back on December 1st. The question is if DH will stay with me until December 1st or if he will go back on either November 27th or 28th. Either version of event is fine by me. We will still get back to Disneyland on November 23rd. I had originally waitlisted November 23rd to 27th at the Villas at the Grand Californian, but now that the trip got extended, I booked the Howard Johnson today for November 23rd to December 1st. I waitlisted November 10th to 13th at the Villas at the Grand Californian instead. If the waitlist does not come though prior to my banking window closing, I will use my points to book those three nights at Paradise Pier.

Corinna


----------



## Sherry E

dolphingirl47 said:


> Well, should I get lucky in the non-photo challenge, the card would not have far to go
> 
> I am not due back at work until December 8th and the flights seem to be cheaper coming back on December 1st. The question is if DH will stay with me until December 1st or if he will go back on either November 27th or 28th. Either version of event is fine by me. We will still get back to Disneyland on November 23rd. I had originally waitlisted November 23rd to 27th at the Villas at the Grand Californian, but now that the trip got extended, I booked the Howard Johnson today for November 23rd to December 1st. I waitlisted November 10th to 13th at the Villas at the Grand Californian instead. If the waitlist does not come though prior to my banking window closing, I will use my points to book those three nights at Paradise Pier.
> 
> Corinna



*Corinna --*

Well, this is going to be a very interesting trip, indeed!  You're covering a lot of ground, literally and figuratively! 

First, it will be interesting to see what kinds of holiday things are up and running at DLR in the first portion of the trip as opposed to the third portion of the trip, like which things have magically "appeared" by the time you get back to DLR on 11/23 (such as the 3 hotels' decorations), how the crowds differ, etc.

Then, you will have a stay at HoJo's as well as either the GCH or PPH.

Then, you've got your birthday in the middle of all of this excitement, which you will celebrate at the beautiful Aulani -- which will be a whole different kind of experience.

And then your final segment will, of course, take place (partially) over Thanksgiving, so that adds in extra dining options if you choose to delve into all of that.

All of this sounds incredibly fun and fulfilling, and I'd love to do it if I could swing it -- but I think I might collapse from exhaustion after finally returning home!


----------



## Orbitron

I can't wait for the countdown to start, I have a lot of pictures to share this year!


----------



## Sherry E

Orbitron said:


> I can't wait for the countdown to start, I have a lot of pictures to share this year!



*Orbitron --*

Hello!   I would imagine that you took a lot of great shots that will surprise and delight us when the Countdown comes along next month!  Your "snow" pictures during the Holiday Cornucopia Theme Week last year were some of my favorites -- the real snow on the ground, in Paris, just looked magical!  I'm so glad you will be participating this year.


----------



## KCmike

Excited about the Theme Weeks and its oh so hard to believe that July is so close to being here already.  I miss my younger days when summer's would last forever.  As excited as I am about Theme Weeks coming I am not ready for summer to be almost halfway over.


----------



## ACDSNY

KCmike said:


> I miss my younger days when summer's would last forever. As excited as I am about Theme Weeks coming I am not ready for summer to be almost halfway over.


 
 I'm right there with you.  I can't believe our summer trip to Hawaii has already come and gone and we're looking forward to our Fall trips.  Life flies by these days.


----------



## Sherry E

KCmike said:


> Excited about the Theme Weeks and its oh so hard to believe that July is so close to being here already.  I miss my younger days when summer's would last forever.  As excited as I am about Theme Weeks coming I am not ready for summer to be almost halfway over.



*Mike --*

It's so true.  In one's younger years, time seems to drag (or the not-so-fun times would drag, and the fun times seemed to last a long time)!  With maturity and age comes the speeding up of time, and everything seems to zip by in an instant -- which is great for those not-so-fun times, but not great when you want to relish and enjoy certain times of year!

I am one who doesn't like really hot weather, so I usually cannot wait for summer to be over (unless it's a mild summer).  However, I know that millions and millions of other people adore their summer vacations and outings, lazy days on the beach or by a pool, grilling or having picnics, etc.  And I know it can be jarring when all of a sudden it comes to a rapid end and fall is upon us!  It doesn't seem right, somehow.

Have you gotten your Santa Barbara November visit figured out yet?  Any ideas of what you will do when you're there?

Well, our followers and thread subscribers will be in for a real treat when your Theme Week contributions start rolling in!


----------



## dolphingirl47

Sherry E said:


> *Corinna --*
> 
> Well, this is going to be a very interesting trip, indeed!  You're covering a lot of ground, literally and figuratively!
> 
> First, it will be interesting to see what kinds of holiday things are up and running at DLR in the first portion of the trip as opposed to the third portion of the trip, like which things have magically "appeared" by the time you get back to DLR on 11/23 (such as the 3 hotels' decorations), how the crowds differ, etc.
> 
> Then, you will have a stay at HoJo's as well as either the GCH or PPH.
> 
> Then, you've got your birthday in the middle of all of this excitement, which you will celebrate at the beautiful Aulani -- which will be a whole different kind of experience.
> 
> And then your final segment will, of course, take place (partially) over Thanksgiving, so that adds in extra dining options if you choose to delve into all of that.
> 
> All of this sounds incredibly fun and fulfilling, and I'd love to do it if I could swing it -- but I think I might collapse from exhaustion after finally returning home!



Yes, this will definitely be a big adventure. I am hoping for a traditional Thanksgiving dinner. I have the feeling that this will be one of those trips were I will need a vacation to recover from my vacation, but I am so excited about this. This will make quite a trip report.

Corinna


----------



## mlnbabies

I am looking forward to the countdown. How do you post pictures to the thread? I don't have any DL pictures since we have never been but I do have lots of WDW pictures.


----------



## Sherry E

dolphingirl47 said:


> Yes, this will definitely be a big adventure. I am hoping for a traditional Thanksgiving dinner. I have the feeling that this will be one of those trips were I will need a vacation to recover from my vacation, but I am so excited about this. This will make quite a trip report.
> 
> Corinna



*Corinna --*

Yes, indeed -- this will be one of those vacations that requires a vacation when you get home, but you'll have a lot of great photos and memories at the end of it all!

I think the trip report will be epic! 

Did you look over the Thanksgiving category of the food/dining post on page 1 of this thread?  I assumed you did, but I ask only because I would imagine that you could pretty much use most of last year's offerings as a guide to what you will find this year in the way of Thanksgiving food.  I don't think anything will be drastically different, although prices might be a bit higher.  I think the same restaurants that offered special Thanksgiving food or meals last year will offer them once again.





mlnbabies said:


> I am looking forward to the countdown. How do you post pictures to the thread? I don't have any DL pictures since we have never been but I do have lots of WDW pictures.



*minbabies --*

The WDW pictures will definitely be able to work into our Holiday Cornucopia theme week, which will fall on November 3rd!!  It will be the very last theme.  Last year we had some great contributions to the Holiday Cornucopia theme, which spanned DLR, WDW and the international Disney parks, as well as photos from other non-Disney holiday trips too!  It was wonderful to see everyone's different holiday photos for that theme!

You can also choose to participate in the Code Word Challenge, which I will explain a bit more about as we get closer to July 21st.  It will involve paying attention to each theme week and finding a code word I hide in the intro text, then figuring out the one Christmas/holiday song (or maybe a holiday movie or something else?  I have to figure it out...) that all of the words belong to.   Again, more details on that later, closer to the start of the Countdown.

If you have a Photobucket account or Flickr or something like that (which is usually free), you can load photos there, copy the links they give you for each photo and then post them.


----------



## mlnbabies

Thanks Sherry.


----------



## Collmal

I am so excited! This will be our first trip to Disneyland in December, and our first whole (brothers, sisters, nieces, nephews, and parents/grandparents) family trip! My first countdown, too - I can't wait! Sherry, my best friend's birthday is July 21st, too! A great day for sure!


----------



## dolphingirl47

Sherry E said:


> *Corinna --*
> 
> Yes, indeed -- this will be one of those vacations that requires a vacation when you get home, but you'll have a lot of great photos and memories at the end of it all!
> 
> I think the trip report will be epic!
> 
> Did you look over the Thanksgiving category of the food/dining post on page 1 of this thread?  I assumed you did, but I ask only because I would imagine that you could pretty much use most of last year's offerings as a guide to what you will find this year in the way of Thanksgiving food.  I don't think anything will be drastically different, although prices might be a bit higher.  I think the same restaurants that offered special Thanksgiving food or meals last year will offer them once again.



I have not looked yet as to extend the stay a little is a fairly recent decision and we still have plenty of time until I can make my ADRs. I am aware of those posts though and it is on my to do list to check this out. At the moment I spend pretty much every spare minute on working on my trip report for our May trip.

Corinna


----------



## tksbaskets

KCmike said:


> Excited about the Theme Weeks and its oh so hard to believe that July is so close to being here already.  I miss my younger days when summer's would last forever.  As excited as I am about Theme Weeks coming I am not ready for summer to be almost halfway over.



Just how I feel too.  It's been super busy at work and here I sit with my first day off since June 1 and say - WOW june is half way done.  

That doesn't damper my enthusiasm for Theme Week starting in July or my glee at Hallmark having a 'Christmas in July' marathon of schmaltzy movies!  Which I'll be DVRing (is that a verb?) as I'll be visiting Disneyland in July!!!  

*Sherry* you do so much to make the Christmas (and Halloween in another thread) season magical.  Thank you - YOU ROCK


----------



## Sherry E

mlnbabies said:


> Thanks Sherry.



*minbabies --*

No problem!




Collmal said:


> I am so excited! This will be our first trip to Disneyland in December, and our first whole (brothers, sisters, nieces, nephews, and parents/grandparents) family trip! My first countdown, too - I can't wait! Sherry, my best friend's birthday is July 21st, too! A great day for sure!



Welcome, *Collmal*!

Thank you for joining us and for sticking around when the Theme Week Countdown gets underway next month.  If this Countdown turns out to be anything like the last one, you will see a lot of amazing photos coming through here each week, from a variety of DIS'ers, and finishing with a bang (because the final theme is the one where we can allow WDW holiday photos or any other holiday photos!).  Some Theme Weeks might attract a few more participants than others because some people take more photos of certain areas/details than others.   I think that last year's Countdown prompted a few people to get more photos of more things during their 2013 holiday trips, and we should see the results of those trips in this year's Countdown!   


How wonderful that you'll be having a holiday trip with your whole family!  Is your family a big "holiday family"?  In other words, does everyone pretty much love the holiday season and enjoy celebrating it in any way possible, or it is more of a '_we'll suffer through this season because we have to' _sort of approach?  I've seen families who appeared to fit in either of those categories when I've been at DLR in December!

I think that if everyone enjoys the holidays, and enjoys Disneyland, the combo of the seasonal merriment and Disney magic should be a success!

Your best friend is a 7/21 baby too?  Is she/he a fan of summer?  I think the irony for me is that I was born smack dab in the middle of summer, and am not a summer person at all.  Well, I take that back.  I enjoy a lot of things associated with summer (flavors, activities, aromas, etc.), but I just hate hot weather, and hate being hot and miserable.  If I could have all of the things associated with summer at maybe just 70 degrees for 3 months, I might not dread it.  However, seeing as we've already had temperatures over 100 degrees so far this year -- and we haven't even officially hit summer yet -- I don't hold out hope for a mild summer.

In any case, if my 7/21 plan is the same as last year and the year before, I will be out of the house at 4:45 a.m., headed to Long Beach to catch a sunrise boat to Catalina.  I will have to wake up at probably 1:00 a.m. or something, so before I begin the last-minute frenzy of getting ready I will pop into this thread and post the first theme of the Theme Week Countdown!




dolphingirl47 said:


> I have not looked yet as to extend the stay a little is a fairly recent decision and we still have plenty of time until I can make my ADRs. I am aware of those posts though and it is on my to do list to check this out. At the moment I spend pretty much every spare minute on working on my trip report for our May trip.
> 
> Corinna



*Corinna --*

No worries and no rush.  The Thanksgiving dining info will still be there on page 1 (just to give an idea of what kinds of food options to expect), whenever you're able to check it out, and it's not like the 2014 Thanksgiving dining info is going to be coming out any time soon!  The Parks Blog probably won't do a piece on it until November, quite honestly.  Maybe October, if we're lucky.




tksbaskets said:


> Just how I feel too.  It's been super busy at work and here I sit with my first day off since June 1 and say - WOW june is half way done.
> 
> That doesn't damper my enthusiasm for Theme Week starting in July or my glee at Hallmark having a 'Christmas in July' marathon of schmaltzy movies!  Which I'll be DVRing (is that a verb?) as I'll be visiting Disneyland in July!!!
> 
> *Sherry* you do so much to make the Christmas (and Halloween in another thread) season magical.  Thank you - YOU ROCK



*TK --*

Thank you for the kind words, TK!  I love the holidays and Halloween, as you know, so it's not hard to spread the joy and excitement around!

Isn't it weird that June is already halfway over?  Doesn't it seem like it was just January, not so long ago?  

The thing I love about having access to the entire schedule of Christmas in July movies (for all of the 10 days it is happening) in advance is that I can skim the list and say, "Okay, I've seen _that_ one, and can skip it this time... I have not seen _that_ one, so I must make a point of DVRing [_it's a word now, TK!_] it....  I've seen _that_ one and I have it on the DVR, but I will watch it again because I like it..."

You'll be back from your DLR trip by the time the Theme Week Countdown begins on 7/21, won't you?  I thought I was timing it so that it would be when you were back home.  Hopefully you won't have to miss the first week!  I really didn't want to start it on 7/21, but any way I tried to work it out I wouldn't have been able to add in any extra themes and/or start and end on a Monday, and/or end it at the beginning of November if I had kicked off the Countdown on 7/28.  So 7/21 it will have to be, and we will just say that it is part of "Christmas in July" here in the Superthread!


----------



## tksbaskets

Yes we'll be back on the 12th so I'll be ready to share on the 21st!!


----------



## Sherry E

tksbaskets said:


> Yes we'll be back on the 12th so I'll be ready to share on the 21st!!



That's worthy of a double dancing banana  and a  face wash!


----------



## tksbaskets

Sherry E said:


> That's worthy of a double dancing banana  and a  face wash!



Indeed!!


----------



## Sherry E

tksbaskets said:


> Indeed!!







​

*Today is one of those #GetHappier Monday Summer Surprise deals!!!  The Disneyland Facebook page specifically directed everyone to Disneyland Today to wait for whatever today's surprise will be.   (In fact, I just noticed that our very own rentayenta commented on the Disneyland Today Twitter feed!)  The last 2 Mondays may have had surprises, but we never found out what they were!

I don't think that we will find out anything holiday season-related for a while, but I do think that one of the eventual surprises (between now and Labor Day) will be some sort of announcement about the season.  If there were going to be some sort of Christmas party this year, we might find that out in the next month or so but we would still find out something Halloween Time-related first, I suspect.

In any case, if we can get an idea of what kinds of "surprises" are happening -- small or large, online or at DLR -- at least we will know what to look out for in the way of holiday season revelations.

The Annual Pass Backstage Pass newsletter/calendar/magazine has not come out yet either, even though there should certainly be an issue for summer and fall, with start dates of Halloween Time and probably the holiday season printed on the inside calendar.  Last year the BP newsletter arrived in May.

So, DLR is keeping all of their info very close to the vest this year!  I think it is still a safe bet that the Christmas parade taping will take place on November 7th and 8th (Friday and Saturday), and that Candlelight will take place on December 6th and 7th (Saturday and Sunday), but I am just eager to know if the holiday season will "officially" be starting on 11/10, 11/12 or 11/14!!  *


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

I'm sure reported elsewhere already, but the #GetHappier surprise for today was free Mickey ear hats to the first 50 people who found the ladies handing them out in Critter Country.


----------



## Sherry E

DisneyJamieCA said:


> I'm sure reported elsewhere already, but the #GetHappier surprise for today was free Mickey ear hats to the first 50 people who found the ladies handing them out in Critter Country.



Hi, *Jamie!*

*Figment_jii* mentioned it in the Halloween Superthread, but it hadn't been mentioned here in this thread yet (and some people don't follow both threads, or other threads, so it's definitely good to have the info posted here too!).  Thank you!  

Aren't the #GetHappier folks supposed to be out again today (in an unknown location) with more surprises?  It seems like I read a comment that said they would be back out today.  (They have to make up for the lack of surprises on the previous 2 Mondays!)

I was saying in the Halloween thread that this promo is like a hybrid/combo of Year of a Million Dreams and Limited Time Magic.  There will be times when CMs are out in the parks, handing out surprises, like in the case of YOMD in 2007 and 2008.  And then there will be times when the Parks Blog makes an "announcement" of some kind, as they did for LTM, about some sort of limited, random event that is coming up (like a Halloween thing or a holiday thing).

#GetHappier should instead be called "Summer of a Million Limited Time Surprises"!


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

Sherry E said:


> Hi, Jamie!  Figment_jii mentioned it in the Halloween Superthread, but it hadn't been mentioned here in this thread yet (and some people don't follow both threads, or other threads, so it's definitely good to have the info posted here too!).  Thank you!  Aren't the #GetHappier folks supposed to be out again today (in an unknown location) with more surprises?  It seems like I read a comment that said they would be back out today.  (They have to make up for the lack of surprises on the previous 2 Mondays!)  I was saying in the Halloween thread that this promo is like a hybrid/combo of Year of a Million Dreams and Limited Time Magic.  There will be times when CMs are out in the parks, handing out surprises, like in the case of YOMD in 2007 and 2008.  And then there will be times when the Parks Blog makes an "announcement" of some kind, as they did for LTM, about some sort of limited, random event that is coming up (like a Halloween thing or a holiday thing).  #GetHappier should instead be called "Summer of a Million Limited Time Surprises"!



I just hope there is something in parks next Monday when I'm there! Although I'd need somebody to text me since I don't check FB that often when I'm in the parks! I would also take some Halloween or Holidaytime announcements


----------



## Sherry E

DisneyJamieCA said:


> I just hope there is something in parks next Monday when I'm there! Although I'd need somebody to text me since I don't check FB that often when I'm in the parks! I would also take some Halloween or Holidaytime announcements



*Jamie --*

Do you have a Twitter account?  I was just saying to Crystal in the Halloween thread that if she can get her phone to accept alerts from Facebook when either the Disneyland page or Disneyland Today page have posted new updates, she wouldn't necessarily need Twitter (I think the same info will be posted on both Facebook and Twitter for either Disneyland or Disneyland Today).  

If she/you can't get the Facebook alerts to work, then Twitter will definitely send your phone an alert if you sign up and follow Disneyland and Disneyland Today and you elect to get the alerts sent to your phone.

The surprise next Monday could be on the Parks Blog, but chances are that one would be more of an announcement of an upcoming event.  If you can fix your phone to get updates from the Parks Blog too, it wouldn't hurt!


----------



## kylie71

Hi Sherry, I am here!!  
As usual this is an Amazing thread!  I will not make it to DLR this holiday season, because we are going to Maui in Sept, but I will be back at DLR for Thanksgiving 2015!  
I will make sure to hang out here, and live through you all!  I LOVE Christmas time in the parks, and I will miss it terribly!   

I am interested to know if they start having the Christmas parties either this year or next, and of course HOPE they will not.   I do not want to have to pay to watch the Very Merry Christmas Parade!!  So, we will see, I guess!

Have a great day!!

--Lori


----------



## rentayenta

I did Sherry.  I was hoping for some online fun but the park stuff looked great too. I'm @jenny_sheets on Twitter. @DisneylandToday is really fun to follow.


----------



## Sherry E

kylie71 said:


> Hi Sherry, I am here!!
> As usual this is an Amazing thread!  I will not make it to DLR this holiday season, because we are going to Maui in Sept, but I will be back at DLR for Thanksgiving 2015!
> I will make sure to hang out here, and live through you all!  I LOVE Christmas time in the parks, and I will miss it terribly!
> 
> I am interested to know if they start having the Christmas parties either this year or next, and of course HOPE they will not.   I do not want to have to pay to watch the Very Merry Christmas Parade!!  So, we will see, I guess!
> 
> Have a great day!!
> 
> --Lori



Welcome aboard, *Lori*!  Thank you for the kind words!

I'm glad you made it here and joined in!  I wanted to be sure you knew way in advance that the Theme Week Countdown was coming up on 7/21 because I know you have a lot of photos to share!  I am starting it about 2 weeks earlier than usual this year, just to accommodate all 22 of the themes (14 of which will be weekly; 7 of which will be daily mini-themes; and the final theme will be a version of Holiday Cornucopia), and also to time it so that we end in early November, which will hopefully be 7-11 days before the season officially starts at DLR.

Aside from the Countdown, though, we need as many people as possible to jump in and answer questions, share advice, experiences and feedback for the newcomers here (whether they are lurking or participating), or for anyone who needs assistance!  So please feel free to jump in and tackle questions if you know the answers!

I really didn't think we would be seeing a Christmas party rear its head until after the 60th anniversary of DL was behind us.  Certain Cast Members I talked to last year also didn't think there would be a party any time in the near future, if ever, and they all thought the Halloween parties made more sense for DL.  

When *Escape2Disney* reported here what she was recently told by someone in the travel industry -- which is that DLR is supposedly having a Christmas party this year, like the one at WDW, and that tickets would go on sale soon -- immediately I thought that the person who told Escape got the Halloween party confused with a Christmas party, and the info was mixed up.

And then... the Disney Parks Blog announced the #GetHappier/Monday Summer Surprise thing, which will include a surprise every Monday through Labor Day, sometimes in the parks and sometimes online.  I think that some of the "surprises" will come via the Parks Blog, as they announce various limited time events that will take place.  For example, I am expecting that one of their "surprises" will be something Halloween Time-related -- either an announcement of Halloween party dates, or of a new event taking place during Halloween Time, etc.

If there were going to be a Christmas party or some sort of brand new holiday season "event," I can picture that being announced as a "surprise" on the Parks Blog too, probably by August.

Seeing that Disney is doing another Villains event at WDW this year makes me wonder if they are, indeed, planning to have one at DLR too (especially since they are making the Villains more and more exclusive over time).  If so, it would be a one-night event.

I am thinking that DLR might be planning to "test the waters" as to how a Christmas party would do and have something for one or two nights.  The thing is, like the Villains event at WDW which promises "rare" Villains, DLR would have to have something exclusive or "rare" in their Christmas event.  They could, possibly remove the Christmas Fantasy Parade from the regular roster of holiday fare and stick it in a hard ticket party, though that seems like a weak idea because it's such an old parade.

I think (it's a rumor, but likely) that there is going to be some sort of new "nighttime" parade coming to DLR in 2015, in time for the 60th anniversary, and I would bet money I don't have that DLR will decide to skip the Christmas parade next year, in favor of running the new nighttime parade -- at least for part of the holiday season, if not all of it.  Maybe the new nighttime parade will even have a holiday float or two added in.

So, adding in a new nighttime parade to the mix in 2015 (if it comes to fruition) changes the game a bit!  Disney could announce something this year (2014) such as, "See the beloved Christmas Fantasy Parade for the last time!"  And they could have special "party nights" devoted to the final viewings of the parade (this is all hypothetical, of course).  *Or*, in 2015 they could run a new nighttime parade every night, except for on select "party" nights when the Christmas Fantasy Parade would run.

In other words, I think the only real way to make the existing Christmas Fantasy Parade a true selling point of a Christmas party is to make it more exclusive or unattainable somehow.  If they make it seem like it is going away, people will flock to see it.

But...personally, I'd prefer to not have to pay extra for the holiday magic that has already been in the parks during the holiday season for years (even if it goes away at some point).  I'd rather have something brand new, available nowhere else outside of the party, if I am going to buy a party ticket.  

If a party were held in DL, it would also hold Haunted Mansion Holiday, Jingle Cruise and It's a Small World Holiday hostage on party nights, so people wouldn't even be able to ride those on party nights without paying more money.  And what would be the alternative?  Winter Dreams in DCA?  That's not enough, in my book! 






rentayenta said:


> I did Sherry.  I was hoping for some online fun but the park stuff looked great too. I'm @jenny_sheets on Twitter. @DisneylandToday is really fun to follow.



*Jenny --*

I knew it was you because I recognized you in your picture, and because you had mentioned your name in your TR at one point!

I think we will eventually get some online announcements, but we won't know in advance if the "surprises" will pop up on the Parks Blog or in the parks.  We won't find out until the actual day.  

And I also think that, at some point, some of the in-park giveaways might be "bigger" too -- in other words, a little better than the ears they were handing out yesterday!  I don't know what would be given out, but it could be something interesting.

I don't even have a Twitter account.  I just peek in on it to see what is happening.  I have a longstanding Facebook account, with a lot of photos loaded on it, but I am now trying to gradually move away from that Facebook page and into a new one.  I created another Facebook page, which will eventually replace my existing one, but have not yet added any friends (or any photos, or anything else) to it!  I have to move all of my current "Disney friends" from the existing page over to the new one, and then add in anyone else I'm going to add.


----------



## Sherry E

*I forgot to mention earlier, too -- in the Halloween at DLR Superthread I have ranted in the past about incorrect info flying around the Internet.  I have seen comments and supposed "information" posted on all sorts of sites that is flat out untrue, or incomplete, or inaccurate.  

One person told someone else (on one Facebook page or another) that Club 33 was either closing down (for good) or relocating -- both of which are absolutely untrue.  It is expanding!  There is a big difference!

Another time I saw a comment online made by an excited Halloween Time/Mickey's Halloween Party visitor who said that "All the rides are Halloween themed and a must to see" -- also absolutely untrue (the only rides that are Halloween-themed are Space Mountain Ghost Galaxy and Haunted Mansion Holiday, and HMH hangs around through the entire holiday season, too, so it is not specific to Halloween Time)!!!

There was also a girl who told someone, somewhere, on the Halloween Time Facebook page that Disneyland didn't decorate for Halloween, but more just decorated for the Halloween Party.  And again... not true!  While Disneyland lacks Halloween décor in many areas (in comparison with the immersive holiday season), there are most certainly decorations in Disneyland "for Halloween," for Halloween Time, for Fall, for the MHP, all of it!

I got to thinking that people -- while very well-meaning and truly wanting to be helpful -- probably don't pay very close attention when they read things or hear things, and that's how information gets skewed and distorted in the process.  The people who misheard, misread or otherwise misunderstood information they obtained, then pass it along to other people -- and claim it to be fact.




Anyway, I guess my point in all of this ranting is that you have to be very careful of the sources from which you learn info anywhere online -- and that includes any Holiday Season information!!  There are many people out there who will freely pass on information that they "thought" they heard/read and claim it as fact, or they will interpret something they read as fact, even if it is unofficial.  Some people will take rumors they read/heard and state that those things are happening.

Here, in this Superthread -- where we discuss and break down any rumors, news, details, speculation, etc., about the Holiday Season as it comes in -- I am very careful to always clarify whether something is official, unofficial, confirmed, unconfirmed, whether or not it comes from an actual official Disney source, etc.    I -- and others in this thread -- will state if something is definite, or just "likely" to happen based on previous years.  I think it's always important to make that clear, because we don't want people unknowingly planning around a rumor or something that hasn't been made official, if some particular date/event/detail makes a huge difference to them.

Even after info has been released in an official capacity, by Disney, it could still change or be incomplete -- but at least that goof or oversight is on Disney and not on us!*


----------



## Cheshirecatty

*Sherry….*

I don't consider it a "rant"* at all!*

I personally, *really appreciate* the time and effort you put into combing through all posts, to make sure that they have been *clarified*, and are* accurate!*

I have taken "advice" and "tips" from friends and others before, only to get to the Resort, and find them to be completely wrong, which has then caused us* unnecessary* frustration and stress!

*Thank you* for helping* all* of us to *avoid*---hopefully---experiences like that in the future!!!!!


----------



## Sherry E

Cheshirecatty said:


> *Sherry.*
> 
> I don't consider it a "rant"* at all!*
> 
> I personally, *really appreciate* the time and effort you put into combing through all posts, to make sure that they have been *clarified*, and are* accurate!*
> 
> I have taken "advice" and "tips" from friends and others before, only to get to the Resort, and find them to be completely wrong, which has then caused us* unnecessary* frustration and stress!
> 
> *Thank you* for helping* all* of us* avoid *experiences like that in the future!!!!!




Thank you for the kind words, *Cheshirecatty*  -- and I'm not even just referring to myself.  I think that any of us here -- who have some sort of grasp of and experience with how the holiday season works (or Halloween Time, or whatever time), and know what to realistically expect of the rumors that come out, will make it known that such-and-such is not official or confirmed or whatever.

I tend to wonder if the people I have seen dispensing incorrect info online are people who maybe visited DLR many years ago, and haven't really kept tabs on the latest official news, but they read snippets of things and think they have the whole story.  

Or, people just go by what it "seems" (like the guy who was telling someone on Yelp that all of the rides at DL are Halloween-themed) to them.  If someone who is new to DL hits two rides that have a Halloween theme, maybe to that person it seems like "all" of the rides are themed that way!  The only problem is when that guy then tells other people online that bit of false info, and that person may plan a trip under the assumption that all of the rides will be Halloween-themed!  Can you imagine telling a little child, "All of the rides at Disneyland have a Halloween theme," only to get there and the child realizes that there is no Halloween theme on IASW or on Peter Pan or whatever?  Yikes.

I think that, sadly, there is a lot of info floating around out there in cyberspace that is completely and totally wrong!


----------



## HappyHaunts999

I just want to say thanks for all the great info here. We have not been to Disneyland in 13 years and I am thinking about a trip for Christmas. We have been to WDW the past 2 years for Christmas. I have only just begun to start reading and I am sure that I will get great help here. Thanks


----------



## Sherry E

HappyHaunts999 said:


> I just want to say thanks for all the great info here. We have not been to Disneyland in 13 years and I am thinking about a trip for Christmas. We have been to WDW the past 2 years for Christmas. I have only just begun to start reading and I am sure that I will get great help here. Thanks



Welcome aboard, *HappyHaunts999*!

Thank you for joining us!  We will all help as much as we can!  I have not experienced WDW for the holidays as of yet, but from all that I have seen it is quite a bit different than the Holidays at DLR -- mainly because of the overall scope and size of WDW, I think.   But Disneyland Resort does the holidays quite nicely too, and I hope you will enjoy it if you go!

I still have to finish tweaking and adding to the last 2-1/2 designated information posts on page 1, but the bulk of the info is there.

It seems as though last year there were a lot of WDW holiday vets embarking on their first DLR holiday trips.  *Janet/mom2rtk* was one of them (she's currently got a TR in progress - Here), and I think she might be going back to DLR for the holidays again this year.  

When you mentioned not visiting Disneyland in 13 years, it also made me think of DIS'er *deejdigsdis*, who made a grand return to DLR for the holidays of 2009, after a 13-year break!  Here is her TR.


----------



## HappyHaunts999

I will check out the TR for sure. We do WDW at a slow pace having been many times. At Christmas we do the Candlelight Proccesion and enjoy all the decorations. Last year we stayed at AKL and one night they had a bell choir perform. It was sooo beautifull.


----------



## Sherry E

HappyHaunts999 said:


> I will check out the TR for sure. We do WDW at a slow pace having been many times. At Christmas we do the Candlelight Proccesion and enjoy all the decorations. Last year we stayed at AKL and one night they had a bell choir perform. It was sooo beautifull.



*HappyHaunts999 --*

I am a slower-paced kind of person at DLR too.  Of course, it wasn't always that way.  I used to need to squeeze in as much as possible in my trips, but during the holidays I feel there is so much to see/hear/smell/taste and I just like to soak it all in.

Does AKL still have the fun, "edible" holiday display somewhere in the lobby?  Isn't it made of marzipan, gingerbread and other ingredients like that?  I know that a lot of the WDW hotels have those fantastic, elaborate displays for the holidays, and that is one thing we are sorely missing out at DLR.

You will find a small, rather generic gingerbread house inside Storytellers Café at the Grand Californian Hotel -- although, if it is freshly made, the smell wafting around the waiting area of the restaurant is amazing.

You will find an even smaller gingerbread house in White Water Snacks in the GCH.

There is also a scaled-down gingerbread (which I suspect might be faux gingerbread) model of the Cozy Cone in the Cozy Cone office in Cars Land (which you will see more of after the Theme Week Countdown begins next month).  I thought it was made of real gingerbread in 2012, but when I saw it again in 2013 I wondered if it might not be real.

In 2012 there was also a gingerbread Mater in Flo's in Cars Land, as well as a Snow White-themed gingerbread cottage in the Carthay Circle Restaurant on Buena Vista Street.  In 2013, however, those creations were nowhere to be found.

Our Disneyland Hotel had a giant, very obviously fake, gingerbread Castle in the lobby of the Fantasy Tower last year, and there was a piped in gingerbread smell in the air around it!

Yes... we desperately need some of those awesome WDW hotel creations for our holidays!

As for Candlelight -- I had never even seen the Disneyland version of it until 2012, when it ran for a whopping 20 nights (2 performances per night) in December.  I managed to get good seats for it on a couple of nights and I fell in love.  I became an instant fan!  I adore Christmas music anyway, and the Town Square location was just enchanting.  The whole Ceremony was so beautiful and moving, and a perfect way to celebrate the season.  I'd love to see the WDW version of it too.

Last year, Disneyland reverted to the traditional 2-night schedule for Candlelight (on the first full weekend in December), and I am guessing that is what it will be again this year.  I don't know if your trip would fall around early December or later in December, but if you're there on 12/6 and 12/7 you would probably be able to catch Candlelight.


----------



## HappyHaunts999

AKL does not have an edible display. In the lobby they have special treats for sale. Last year they had a chocolate fondue with cake and fruit. The chocolate was in an edible white chocolate cup. They also had a very rich hot chocolate that was amazing. I am hoping to go Christmas week but not sure if my DH can get off that week. Also wait to get my DD  schedule.


----------



## u2pixi

Hi everyone, 
I'm following along again and am looking forward to being able to take part in the photo countdown! No trip planned for me this year but next December I am going to take my mum for her first visit- I think the only thing better than Disneyland is Disneyland all decorated for the holidays so I'm really looking forward to taking her. 

I have been meaning to chime in About Christmas in July from the other day, here in Australia Christmas is in the middle of Summer so it is usually really really hot. People celebrate Christmas in July in order to enjoy the hot cooked meals (we often have a BBQ or seafood for Christmas lunch), mulled wine and all that good stuff! Also there a lot of people from UK origin living here so those traditions often fit better with the cooler weather. 
It's not a huge celebration but you can usually find restaurants or parties somewhere. 

Have a great day everyone,

Amy


----------



## kylie71

Sherry,
I hope your thoughts are all correct regarding the Christmas Parties, and if they ever come to DLR! 
I wish it we're possible to bring back the Mainstreet Electrical Parade, and maybe put a Christmas spin on it......... Now I would pay to see that!! 
Just a thought...  

I have very similar DLR touring habits as you, we go at rope drop, ride our faves, have a nice breakfast or lunch, sit on a bench, people watch with a coffee, or a treat, takes pics, wander, listen to the music, shop...
Its just about the sights and sounds, and soaking in the magic... DLR has my heart since I was 3 years old, it draws me back year after year... after YEAR!



Have a Magical day, lol!

Lori


----------



## Sherry E

Well, I tried to avoid it.  I tried to keep it away.  I tried to pretend it wasn't happening.  And yet, despite all my efforts, it is here.  It has arrived.  

The first day of summer. 

Now for many of you out there, summer is a time of joy, of playfulness, of frolicking in the sand, of lazy afternoons by a pool, of picnics in the park... For me, it means 3 months of potential heat-related illness, soaring temperatures and misery! 

While watching the Saturday version of _The Today Show_ this morning, the host was giving out some "fun facts" about summer:  *1)* Today there will be 5 extra seconds of sunlight;  * 2)* Starting tomorrow (June 22), the days begin to ever-so-slowly get shorter, a tiny bit at a time, as we creep towards fall, even though it seems like daylight lasts forever during summer; and  *3)* Because the sun takes time to "warm up" like an oven warms up, the heat apparently doesn't begin today (tell that to the 82-degree weather we are having in SoCal today ) but it reaches its peak in July (not for every single state -- it gets hotter where I am in August and even September -- but on average, around the U.S.).

Anyway, the good news in all of that is that the days begin to get shorter, ever-so-slowly, starting tomorrow!  

And... we have one more month until the Theme Week Countdown begins in this thread on July 21st;  three more long, hot months until fall; 19 weeks until the Hallmark Channel's Countdown to Christmas begins;  and roughly *20 weeks until Holiday Merriment at Disneyland Resort kicks in (even in an unofficial sense)*! 

Twenty weeks doesn't sound too bad or too long to wait at all, does it?

What I love most about summer is that it paves the way to fall!!! 


​




HappyHaunts999 said:


> AKL does not have an edible display. In the lobby they have special treats for sale. Last year they had a chocolate fondue with cake and fruit. The chocolate was in an edible white chocolate cup. They also had a very rich hot chocolate that was amazing. I am hoping to go Christmas week but not sure if my DH can get off that week. Also wait to get my DD  schedule.



*HappyHaunts999 --*

Oh wow.  I always thought AKL was one of the hotels at WDW that had one of those elaborate edible scenes/displays in the lobby, with the various marzipan figures.  I guess not!

I wonder if the rich hot chocolate you had at AKL is similar to the kind that is served at Club 33 and at Napa Rose at DLR.  It's on the thick side, but very tasty.




u2pixi said:


> Hi everyone,
> I'm following along again and am looking forward to being able to take part in the photo countdown! No trip planned for me this year but next December I am going to take my mum for her first visit- I think the only thing better than Disneyland is Disneyland all decorated for the holidays so I'm really looking forward to taking her.
> 
> I have been meaning to chime in About Christmas in July from the other day, here in Australia Christmas is in the middle of Summer so it is usually really really hot. People celebrate Christmas in July in order to enjoy the hot cooked meals (we often have a BBQ or seafood for Christmas lunch), mulled wine and all that good stuff! Also there a lot of people from UK origin living here so those traditions often fit better with the cooler weather.
> It's not a huge celebration but you can usually find restaurants or parties somewhere.
> 
> Have a great day everyone,
> 
> Amy



Hello and welcome back, *Amy*!

I'm so glad you are going to be joining in for the Theme Week Countdown this year!

I couldn't agree with you more -- prior to discovering the holidays at Disneyland, I was already sold on Disneyland!  It was already the best place to be.  Adding in the seasonal decorations all over the Resort just makes it so much better!!  It's like a blanket of holiday magic covers all of DLR during November and especially December!

I'm glad you spoke up about Christmas in July!  That makes a lot of sense.  Your weather on December 25th probably does not feel very Christmasy at all.  So any kind of Christmas in July celebration during a month when it is actually winter is the time to eat all of the warm, comfort foods (a BBQ sounds great!), bundle up and drink cocoa (and mulled wine!)!!  I'd be doing the same thing.




kylie71 said:


> Sherry,
> I hope your thoughts are all correct regarding the Christmas Parties, and if they ever come to DLR!
> I wish it we're possible to bring back the Mainstreet Electrical Parade, and maybe put a Christmas spin on it......... Now I would pay to see that!!
> Just a thought...
> 
> I have very similar DLR touring habits as you, we go at rope drop, ride our faves, have a nice breakfast or lunch, sit on a bench, people watch with a coffee, or a treat, takes pics, wander, listen to the music, shop...
> Its just about the sights and sounds, and soaking in the magic... DLR has my heart since I was 3 years old, it draws me back year after year... after YEAR!
> 
> 
> 
> Have a Magical day, lol!
> 
> Lori



*Lori --*

An Electrical Parade with a Christmas spin would be awesome -- and the lights in the parade already kind of lend themselves to the idea of Christmas lights!  It would be nice if it ever happened.

Exactly!  It's all about soaking in the magic and taking it all in for me -- especially during the holiday season!  On my trips there is a lot of bench sitting and people watching, in between the frantic picture-taking and strolling through the shops!  There is so much to take in, all around DLR, that it's almost impossible to do everything and see everything.  Then again, that's the reason to keep going back year after year, as you said!

In my younger years I was rushing around, trying to squeeze in as many rides during the day as possible, but now I have a totally different way of enjoying the parks and appreciating all of the "other" stuff that is there, in addition to the rides and attractions.


----------



## KCmike

Sorry Sherry that Summer brings so many miseries for you but I am oh so ready for summer.  I like that the sun is out till at least 9pm and the days seem longer.  My wife and I took a walk at a local park yesterday and while it was a bit warm in the evening it was nice to take it all in.  Now with all that being said I am ready for some themed countdowns!  

So no swimming pool fun for you in the summer??


----------



## rentayenta

Awww Sherry, I live for summer.  Honestly, the summer is what gets me through winter. 

That being said, 171 days until Disneyland and it can't come soon enough.


----------



## mom2rtk

Sherry, I'm not a big fan of summer either, except that at least I get my son home again. 

At least Olaf loves the season. 

And remember, the only way back to Christmas..... is through summer.


----------



## Sherry E

KCmike said:


> Sorry Sherry that Summer brings so many miseries for you but I am oh so ready for summer.  I like that the sun is out till at least 9pm and the days seem longer.  My wife and I took a walk at a local park yesterday and while it was a bit warm in the evening it was nice to take it all in.  Now with all that being said I am ready for some themed countdowns!
> 
> So no swimming pool fun for you in the summer??



*Mike --*

That's the funny thing about summer.  As you said, it seems like the days are longer, and the sun seems to be out forever, but the days are actually slowly getting shorter!  It's crazy how these seasons work!

No pool fun for me.  There is no pool here where I live, but if I had access to a convenient, non-crowded one I would probably bury myself in it until September!

I should be heading back to Catalina again next month (on the day the Theme Week Countdown begins in this thread), and am only doing that in the summer because it will be a free boat ride, but it doesn't tend to cool down in Avalon and get breezy/comfortable until late afternoon.  The day is just non-stop scorching sun in July.

However, I think that part of the birthday freebies on Catalina this year include the Casino tour.  That tour wasn't part of the free stuff last year or in the previous years of the birthday promo.  I haven't done the Casino tour since maybe 2002 or so, and the inside of the Casino is beautiful -- the ballroom is great, as is the gorgeous movie theater -- so I'm glad that was added in as a freebie!  That will get me out of the sun for s short bit!

In all seriousness, though, I do enjoy many things associated with summer -- BBQs; pool parties; the beach/ocean; cookouts on the beach; picnics; fresh, ripe seasonal fruits; long walks at sunset -- all of that. That's all great stuff.  I just get into trouble when we get into the really hot weather, instead of just staying in the mildly warm weather!

But, one never knows.  It could be a milder summer than usual -- that happens every now and then.  

Have you figured out your Santa Barbara plans for November yet?






rentayenta said:


> Awww Sherry, I live for summer.  Honestly, the summer is what gets me through winter.
> 
> That being said, 171 days until Disneyland and it can't come soon enough.



*Jenny --*

Well, you also have extreme winters, where you see nothing but snow for long chunks of time.  So it's understandable that you would want something other than what you have been getting.  I, on the other hand, am used to warm weather much of the time out here in SoCal (it was over 100 degrees just last month!), and when it gets even warmer or seriously hot, I get ill!  I want a nice, reasonable 70-degree day (or even 75 degrees) -- warm enough for people who enjoy doing outdoorsy things, and mild enough for those of us who hate really hot weather!  Has Mother Nature not heard of the word "compromise"?

When your trip countdown is broken down into days, it really doesn't sound like it's all that far away -- 171 days sounds much better than 'just under 6 months' or whatever!!





mom2rtk said:


> Sherry, I'm not a big fan of summer either, except that at least I get my son home again.
> 
> At least Olaf loves the season.
> 
> And remember, the only way back to Christmas..... is through summer.



*Janet --*

Oh, well, that is a HUGE reason to be excited for summer -- being able to see your son!  I know how sad you were when he went off to college, so it will be wonderful for you to see him!  I'm very happy for you!

Yes, Olaf loves the season -- and I must admit that, despite the crazy heat that tends to linger at DLR (all of that pavement soaks up the sun), I am curious to see the Olaf sculpture (the Olaf "sandman") that I think is somewhere in the Esplanade.  I saw it in photos and would like to see it in person.  I don't know if it's still in the Esplanade, but that's where it was for the 24-hour event.

Olaf will undoubtedly make another appearance for Halloween Time, when he is created out of pumpkins at the Halloween Carnival!  Olaf is everywhere these days!  

You're absolutely right -- the only way back to Christmas, or even just autumn/Halloween, is to plow right through summer!  There's no other way to get to fun that awaits on the other side without enduring summer!


----------



## Escape2Disney

Sherry - I'm with you on the summer heat.  For a number of reasons, my health tends to be a mess when temps get over 85 degrees.  My whole focus becomes staying out of the hospital.  I love Spring and Fall though!

I'm so glad we're starting the countdown soon!  I'm working on pulling the photos together to participate!


----------



## Sherry E

Escape2Disney said:


> Sherry - I'm with you on the summer heat.  For a number of reasons, my health tends to be a mess when temps get over 85 degrees.  My whole focus becomes staying out of the hospital.  I love Spring and Fall though!
> 
> I'm so glad we're starting the countdown soon!  I'm working on pulling the photos together to participate!



Hi, *Carrie*!

I'm very glad that you'll be able to participate in the Theme Week Countdown this year!  

Oh, and to answer a question I think you asked me about the Countdown, like, months and months ago guilty, yes, you can use photos more than once in the Countdown, as well as photos you have already posted in your TR in the past, etc.!  Some photos may fit more than one theme -- in fact, that tends to happen quite often -- so you can use whatever you have as long as it fits the theme and as long as it gets into the Countdown within the designated time frame (most themes, not counting the mini-daily themes towards the end of the Countdown, allow a full 7 days for people to post photos before we switch to a new theme)!

Yes, the harsh heat is the problem.  The sun was even really harsh at DLR when I was there for a day this past April, so in the middle of summer it can be brutal.  And many people can tend to get ill -- despite guzzling tons of water and trying to stay hydrated and cool.  I get nauseous and very headachy.

You have been through the mill with your health problems in the past, and we don't want you to end up in the hospital again, so you have to be careful!  Stay out of that heat if you can!

I like Spring because the flowers are beautiful, and the weather is nice -- but _usually_ not oppressively hot.  Sometimes there is even a bit of rain.  The air seems fresher and cleaner.  

I loooooove Fall -- it may be hot at first, but eventually it calms down and becomes quite wonderful.  I love all that Fall has to offer -- the cool, crisp mornings; the fireplaces burning in the distance;  the smell of pumpkin and apple goodies; the leaves changing colors (although, those trees are not as abundant here in SoCal, but there are a few!); the harvest decorations.  I love it all.

And Winter?  Well, we didn't get the crazy Polar Vortex weather in SoCal that other people got this past Winter (instead, we have a fun El Nino coming up later this year and into 2015), so I am still a fan of Winter for now!  I love the colder weather (as cold as it can get in L.A. proper, which is maybe 30 degrees) and being able to bundle up and drink cocoa instead of get ill from heat.  

However, if I had experienced a Winter like what others have experienced I don't know that I would be a big fan!  But how can I not love the season that gives me Christmas?  I adore Christmas, so I love Winter too.  I wouldn't mind a little bit of conveniently timed snow (like snow on Christmas morning or snow on Christmas Eve), but that will probably never happen in the middle of Los Angeles, sadly!




Currently I am testing out a product for a company I do surveys for -- it's a sort of air purifier/fan contraption that is 2 feet tall.  I have to set it on my floor, and I had to assemble it first.  They didn't give me a scented filter to put in it, but I understand that there are scented filters being made.  

Anyway, I am hoping that this gadget I am testing ends up offering some seasonal scented filters, because I can envision turning it on and having the fan blow "pumpkin spice," "gingerbread" and "peppermint stick" aromas all around the room!  I will be all over that if that's what they do!


----------



## mom2rtk

Sherry E said:


> *Janet --*
> 
> Oh, well, that is a HUGE reason to be excited for summer -- being able to see your son!  I know how sad you were when he went off to college, so it will be wonderful for you to see him!  I'm very happy for you!
> 
> Yes, Olaf loves the season -- and I must admit that, despite the crazy heat that tends to linger at DLR (all of that pavement soaks up the sun), I am curious to see the Olaf sculpture (the Olaf "sandman") that I think is somewhere in the Esplanade.  I saw it in photos and would like to see it in person.  I don't know if it's still in the Esplanade, but that's where it was for the 24-hour event.
> 
> Olaf will undoubtedly make another appearance for Halloween Time, when he is created out of pumpkins at the Halloween Carnival!  Olaf is everywhere these days!
> 
> You're absolutely right -- the only way back to Christmas, or even just autumn/Halloween, is to plow right through summer!  There's no other way to get to fun that awaits on the other side without enduring summer!



Thanks Sherry. It really has been nice having him here without worrying about him just leaving again in a few days. He has an awesome sense of humor that is just so nice to have around again. 

And really.... an Olaf sandman? Man, what a bummer they didn't have that in December. Of course, we had Olaf's Ice rink, but I don't skate. Can you imagine the hubbub if they actually had Olaf appear as a character?  And the sheer number of people it would take out of ride lines??????


----------



## kkmcan

Sherry E said:


> Well, I tried to avoid it.  I tried to keep it away.  I tried to pretend it wasn't happening.  And yet, despite all my efforts, it is here.  It has arrived.
> 
> The first day of summer.
> 
> Now for many of you out there, summer is a time of joy, of playfulness, of frolicking in the sand, of lazy afternoons by a pool, of picnics in the park... For me, it means 3 months of potential heat-related illness, soaring temperatures and misery!



This is exactly how I feel about summer too Sherry!  Born and raised in Arizona, I've had enough of the heat-43 years.  I dread it so much every year.  The way people feel about their miserable winters is the way I feel about our miserable summers. There is nothing to do as far as outdoors and we end up staying at home all summer in order to avoid going out in the heat.  

Our temps have been in the 107 range for weeks now and we haven't seen any amount of rain in months.  We are literally frying over here.  I've already had 2 heat related episodes when we ventured out in the afternoon and rode home in our super hot car. It took the entire 30 minute ride home for the air conditioner to really cool the car and by then I had a raging headache and nausea.  I was done for the rest of the day.... in bed and feeling like crap. 

My favorite months of the year are Sept-Dec.  So much to look forward to and enjoy! Cooler weather, holidays 

Jan-April is pretty boring and I start dreading the summer and then summer is just awful. By August I can start to see a light at the end of a long hot tunnel.  

My dream place to live is San Diego and I hope that one day we can afford to rent a home for the 2 worst summer months of the year and ride out the heat over there.  That's the plan anyways. 

Looking forward to our Xmas trip in  Nov.


----------



## Sherry E

*Good afternoon, everyone!  Happy Sunday!  A few things:*



*1.  Monday Summer Surprises:    Remember that tomorrow (June 23rd) brings us the 4th Monday in the somewhat mysterious #GetHappier (a.k.a. Monday Summer Surprise) promo, first announced on the Disney Parks Blog on June 2nd, which will run through Labor Day.  These surprises can be in the parks, out of the parks (maybe in Downtown Disney??) or online, and they may pop up suddenly on the Disneyland Today Facebook and Twitter pages, on the Disneyland Facebook and Twitter pages...or on the Disney Parks Blog.  

These "Monday Surprises" seem to be a sort of mash-up of the Year of a Million Dreams promo of 2007 - 2008 and the Limited Time Magic campaign from 2013.  In other words, the surprises given out in the parks are like what took place during YOMD (and some of those giveaways were small things or big things!), and when the Parks Blog eventually makes special "surprise" announcements about limited-run events, it will be more similar to LTM.

If we are to assume that the "surprise" on June 2nd was the announcement that there will be Monday surprises all summer long, then we're still not sure what -- if anything -- the "Monday surprises" were supposed to have been on June 9th!    Not a word has been spoken by anyone (on any forum that I have skimmed) about any kind of surprise on June 9th, and nothing was announced by Disney anywhere.  

So my thought is that, maybe, June 9th was an "online" surprise, but that it went to one person via email, like maybe a free hotel stay or free Park Hoppers, or a free invitation to do something special.  If there was only one surprise recipient on June 9th, that could explain why there hasn't been any word yet, whereas multiple winners would surely post about it online at some point.

Last Monday (6/16) Disney finally realized that we were all confused and then did the wise thing by announcing that the surprises were coming up that day, in the parks (first, Mickey ears and then Oswald ears).  They even told us where to look for the details and announcement of the surprises (Disneyland Today), so we didn't have to constantly check 5 different web pages all day long!  

Tomorrow, who knows where the surprises will end up, but I have said all along that I think that -- eventually -- one of the Monday surprises announced on the Disney Parks Blog will have to do with something Halloween-related (like the schedule of Halloween Party dates or whatever) and something Holiday season-related.

In my mind, I am thinking that anything new and interesting (and possibly major?) pertaining to the Holiday season could potentially be announced during a Christmas in July celebration.  There was a CIJ week in Disneyland last year, and that seems like a perfect time/excuse to break any major holiday news, if there is any to be broken.  Of course, that doesn't mean that things will go that way, but it would make sense!  

Then again, the one and only Friday the 13th for the rest of this year (which was this month) would have been the perfect day to release Halloween Time-related dates/info, and it didn't happen, so just because it makes perfect sense doesn't mean that Disney will do it!

Jamie/DisneyJamieCA is at DLR now, and is in the parks tomorrow, so if there is any in-park Monday Surprise action to be had, hopefully she will see it and can report back.  But... it could be online!  

So, everyone stay tuned to the various Disney sites and pages for announcements about the surprises -- whatever they may be --every Monday through Labor Day!!*




*2.  Still no Backstage Pass:  Speaking of announcements, or lack thereof, I have still not received a Backstage Pass (the semiannual newsletter/calendar/mini-magazine for Annual Passholders), and I have heard of no one who has.  Last year the "summer" issue of BP came out in May, and it had Halloween Time and Holiday season start dates in it.  The next issue -- which is still showing in the AP section of the Disneyland website -- was the Holidays 2013 issue.

Here we are in the final week or so of June, and summer has already begun... and no Backstage Pass!!  It does seem to be a very hit-or-miss type of publication for most AP holders, and its publication schedule doesn't seem to adhere to any strict deadline or timeframe.  It just shows up whenever it shows up...or it doesn't show up at all!

In any case, after last year's fiasco of Backstage Pass printing the incorrect start date of Mickey's Halloween Party -- when the actual start date was later revealed by the Disney Parks Blog -- I am guessing that whoever oversees the content that goes into BP is being extra, extra careful not to release the next BP before all of the dates on the calendar are confirmed and set in stone!  I'm sure that they don't want another situation in which one segment of Disney is telling people that an event is happening on one date, when a different section of Disney is saying that the event is happening on a different date!  That just looks bad all around!

Maybe BP is even holding out, waiting for new "special events" to be revealed/announced by the Disney Parks Blog and/or Disneyland News before sending out a calendar that reveals those events. 

So...when will the elusive Backstage Pass summer newsletter finally arrive?  And when it does, will it have any pertinent dates in it at all?  Will it tell us anything?  Anything at all?  What great mysteries will be uncovered and what secrets will be revealed?  (Probably none, but let's keep hope alive...)*




*3.  A new and devious twist for the Code Word Challenge portion of the Theme Week Countdown!!!:    I was thinking that I would make the "Code Word Challenge" portion of this year's Theme Week Countdown more difficult than it was last year.  Last year was the first year that I tried the CWC in the Countdown and I needed to get a sense of how easy or difficult it would be for people to tackle.  It turned out to be pretty easy.  

The Code Word Challenge is the part of the Theme Week Countdown that non-photo contributors can play along with, and whoever comes up with the correct, complete list of answers at the end of the Countdown in November, and posts it here in this thread first, is the one to win the Disney gift card, whereas the photo contributors are entered into a random draw (with a maximum of 22 entries, as there will be 22 themes this year) and 2 additional Disney gift card winners will be selected that way.

This morning, all of a sudden I thought of a devious new way to make the Code Word Challenge a wee bit more...challenging!  In fact, I thought of a couple of different ways, and they can even be combined!  Muahahahahahaha!!

The only issue for me is that it will take me a little bit of extra time and effort to figure out the details of the "new and improved" Code Word Challenge and how I am going to lay it all out -- which won't be totally dissimilar to last year's set-up, but will be a bit different if I do it.  The Theme Week Countdown is already a big task as it is, so I have to think it over and decide whether or not I am going to commit to the slightly trickier Code Word Challenge before I decide to set it in motion for our CWC participants.  I probably will do it, but I just have to talk myself into it and fool myself into thinking it's a good idea and not an exercise in futility!

Whatever the case, the (3 1/2-month long) 4th Annual Theme Week Countdown kicks off in this Superthread on Monday, July 21st (Hey!  That's a Monday Summer Non-Surprise!!), and I will explain how to enter, what the rules are and any important things to know in another couple of weeks, closer to the date!  Stay tuned for the scoop!!*




*4.  Holiday-specific and topic-specific posts coming this week:   During the course of this upcoming week, barring any kinds of setbacks or delays, I hope to put together a few very small posts revolving around different holiday season subtopics that I know people want to know about (especially the newcomers to Disneyland Resort's holiday season).  A lot of this info is already on page 1 of this thread somewhere, but some of it isn't -- and I also have to assume that a lot of people are not even checking page 1 to know that information is there. 

For example, I know that a lot of people out there want to know about Thanksgiving at DLR, in terms of food, crowds, etc.  I will put together a mini-"highlight post" with a few links to some of the better Thanksgiving food blogs or articles, as well as links to a few past threads, posts or Trip Reports in which people reviewed/explained their Thanksgiving trips.  I will also do the same thing for Christmas and for New Year's (remember, this Superthread covers allllll of the holidays of the holiday season!), and maybe for another subtopic or two.  

This will not be a Theme Week Countdown Lite.  No photos or anything like that, and no photo contributors -- just a few posts during the week with helpful links for specific holiday season-related topics, and hopefully anyone who wants to jump in and share their experiences with that topic will do so if they wish!*


​



mom2rtk said:


> Thanks Sherry. It really has been nice having him here without worrying about him just leaving again in a few days. He has an awesome sense of humor that is just so nice to have around again.
> 
> And really.... an Olaf sandman? Man, what a bummer they didn't have that in December. Of course, we had Olaf's Ice rink, but I don't skate. Can you imagine the hubbub if they actually had Olaf appear as a character?  And the sheer number of people it would take out of ride lines??????



*Janet --*

I'm sure your son is enjoying being back home too!  How long is he there?  For another couple of months, or longer?  The last time I looked in on your TR (which was just a day or two ago) I must have missed any mention of your son being back home, but I know it is a joyous, happy time for your family!

I think the Parks Blog was calling it an Olaf Sand Sculpture.  It may have been MiceChat or some other place that called it a Sandman, which is actually pretty clever.  Although -- unlike Olaf -- I am no fan of summer, I have to see his sand sculpture in person before summer is over!  Whoever thought of that idea at Disney is brilliant!  

I think I like Sandman Olaf better than Pumpkin Olaf at the Halloween Carnival last year, or Easter Egg Olaf at the Springtime Roundup, or Olaf at the ice rink (which you know will be back again this year -- no question about it, give what a huge hit _Frozen_ has become)!  

This Parks Blog contains a photo of the Olaf Sand Sculpture as it is being crafted. 

And this Parks Blog shows the finished masterpiece! 

Cute, isn't it?  I wish the sand sculptor had made a whole bunch of sand characters, and not just Olaf!  The Esplanade has tons of space for it.

And yes, if Olaf appeared as a character, there would be mayhem and madness unleashed at Disneyland.  Olafmania!  But the fact that it would clear a lot of people out of rides and other crowd-heavy areas is appealing!







kkmcan said:


> This is exactly how I feel about summer too Sherry!  Born and raised in Arizona, I've had enough of the heat-43 years.  I dread it so much every year.  The way people feel about their miserable winters is the way I feel about our miserable summers. There is nothing to do as far as outdoors and we end up staying at home all summer in order to avoid going out in the heat.
> 
> Our temps have been in the 107 range for weeks now and we haven't seen any amount of rain in months.  We are literally frying over here.  I've already had 2 heat related episodes when we ventured out in the afternoon and rode home in our super hot car. It took the entire 30 minute ride home for the air conditioner to really cool the car and by then I had a raging headache and nausea.  I was done for the rest of the day.... in bed and feeling like crap.
> 
> My favorite months of the year are Sept-Dec.  So much to look forward to and enjoy! Cooler weather, holidays
> 
> Jan-April is pretty boring and I start dreading the summer and then summer is just awful. By August I can start to see a light at the end of a long hot tunnel.
> 
> My dream place to live is San Diego and I hope that one day we can afford to rent a home for the 2 worst summer months of the year and ride out the heat over there.  That's the plan anyways.
> 
> Looking forward to our Xmas trip in  Nov.




*kkmcan --*

Cars are like rolling ovens!  They absorb heat so intensely, inside and out, and the sun can still burn you if you are next to the window.  You can feel like you're being boiled alive.  That's why it always baffles me when some people think they can leave their kids and pets in hot, parked cars on super hot days, without any negative consequences.

Yes!  The raging headaches and nausea!  That's what happens in the heat, at least for people who are particularly sensitive to it (like you and I apparently seem to be).  Sometimes it starts to kick in right away, while I'm out in it, and sometimes it kicks in later, after I've gotten home....or even the next day.  I drink water all day long and that still doesn't help when it is super hot outside, or when I am outside in particularly harsh, strong sun.  I hate it.  

And double Yes! to the opinion that September - December are your favorite months -- mine too!  I love that whole final 4-month block of the year, although September still tends to be too hot for my liking.

I'm so glad I'm not alone in my disdain for heat!  I keep reading a lot of comments from people online (not on The DIS, but elsewhere) that say, "After the winter we just had, we can't wait for summer."  Well, in California (and in Arizona) we didn't have that same winter!  We didn't even see heavy, non-stop, pounding rain until a few months ago (and that was a mess).  So I am thinking of the 101-degree temperatures that we just had last month, which aren't good for anyone, and the assorted 90s and upper 80s we have had since then, and I want something cooler.  The people who have been suffering through extreme cold and snow want something warmer, understandably.  If only Mother Nature could give us a button or a switch so that we could control our temperatures in each individual city or state and figure out a nice compromise for the heat lovers and the heat haters!

I think that San Diego would be a great place to go for a couple of months.  Coronado is lovely.  Anyone who lives right near a beach gets the benefit of that glorious sea breeze that blows in at night and in the early morning.  That cools everything off really quickly!  Unfortunately, anyone who lives near a beach also gets the unpleasant housing and rental rates that come with seaside living -- even if the residence in question is not that great.  It's all about location location location, I guess.

I was born in Arizona, but did not stay there for more than a week or two.  It's been SoCal ever since, which I love because of the various things to do around town (like Disneyland, especially during the holidays!), but hate because of the earthquakes and the heat.

​


----------



## JadeDarkstar

Sherry E said:


> *Good afternoon, everyone!  Happy Sunday!  A few things:*
> 
> 
> 
> *1.  Monday Summer Surprises:    Remember that tomorrow (June 23rd) brings us the 4th Monday in the somewhat mysterious #GetHappier (a.k.a. Monday Summer Surprise) promo, first announced on the Disney Parks Blog on June 2nd, which will run through Labor Day.  These surprises can be in the parks, out of the parks (maybe in Downtown Disney??) or online, and they may pop up suddenly on the Disneyland Today Facebook and Twitter pages, on the Disneyland Facebook and Twitter pages...or on the Disney Parks Blog.
> 
> These "Monday Surprises" seem to be a sort of mash-up of the Year of a Million Dreams promo of 2007 - 2008 and the Limited Time Magic campaign from 2013.  In other words, the surprises given out in the parks are like what took place during YOMD (and some of those giveaways were small things or big things!), and when the Parks Blog eventually makes special "surprise" announcements about limited-run events, it will be more similar to LTM.
> 
> If we are to assume that the "surprise" on June 2nd was the announcement that there will be Monday surprises all summer long, then we're still not sure what -- if anything -- the "Monday surprises" were supposed to have been on June 9th!    Not a word has been spoken by anyone (on any forum that I have skimmed) about any kind of surprise on June 9th, and nothing was announced by Disney anywhere.
> 
> So my thought is that, maybe, June 9th was an "online" surprise, but that it went to one person via email, like maybe a free hotel stay or free Park Hoppers, or a free invitation to do something special.  If there was only one surprise recipient on June 9th, that could explain why there hasn't been any word yet, whereas multiple winners would surely post about it online at some point.
> 
> Last Monday (6/16) Disney finally realized that we were all confused and then did the wise thing by announcing that the surprises were coming up that day, in the parks (first, Mickey ears and then Oswald ears).  They even told us where to look for the details and announcement of the surprises (Disneyland Today), so we didn't have to constantly check 5 different web pages all day long!
> 
> Tomorrow, who knows where the surprises will end up, but I have said all along that I think that -- eventually -- one of the Monday surprises announced on the Disney Parks Blog will have to do with something Halloween-related (like the schedule of Halloween Party dates or whatever) and something Holiday season-related.
> 
> In my mind, I am thinking that anything new and interesting (and possibly major?) pertaining to the Holiday season could potentially be announced during a Christmas in July celebration.  There was a CIJ week in Disneyland last year, and that seems like a perfect time/excuse to break any major holiday news, if there is any to be broken.  Of course, that doesn't mean that things will go that way, but it would make sense!
> 
> Then again, the one and only Friday the 13th for the rest of this year (which was this month) would have been the perfect day to release Halloween Time-related dates/info, and it didn't happen, so just because it makes perfect sense doesn't mean that Disney will do it!
> 
> Jamie/DisneyJamieCA is at DLR now, and is in the parks tomorrow, so if there is any in-park Monday Surprise action to be had, hopefully she will see it and can report back.  But... it could be online!
> 
> So, everyone stay tuned to the various Disney sites and pages for announcements about the surprises -- whatever they may be --every Monday through Labor Day!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *2.  Still no Backstage Pass:  Speaking of announcements, or lack thereof, I have still not received a Backstage Pass (the semiannual newsletter/calendar/mini-magazine for Annual Passholders), and I have heard of no one who has.  Last year the "summer" issue of BP came out in May, and it had Halloween Time and Holiday season start dates in it.  The next issue -- which is still showing in the AP section of the Disneyland website -- was the Holidays 2013 issue.
> 
> Here we are in the final week or so of June, and summer has already begun... and no Backstage Pass!!  It does seem to be a very hit-or-miss type of publication for most AP holders, and its publication schedule doesn't seem to adhere to any strict deadline or timeframe.  It just shows up whenever it shows up...or it doesn't show up at all!
> 
> In any case, after last year's fiasco of Backstage Pass printing the incorrect start date of Mickey's Halloween Party -- when the actual start date was later revealed by the Disney Parks Blog -- I am guessing that whoever oversees the content that goes into BP is being extra, extra careful not to release the next BP before all of the dates on the calendar are confirmed and set in stone!  I'm sure that they don't want another situation in which one segment of Disney is telling people that an event is happening on one date, when a different section of Disney is saying that the event is happening on a different date!  That just looks bad all around!
> 
> Maybe BP is even holding out, waiting for new "special events" to be revealed/announced by the Disney Parks Blog and/or Disneyland News before sending out a calendar that reveals those events.
> 
> So...when will the elusive Backstage Pass summer newsletter finally arrive?  And when it does, will it have any pertinent dates in it at all?  Will it tell us anything?  Anything at all?  What great mysteries will be uncovered and what secrets will be revealed?  (Probably none, but let's keep hope alive...)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *3.  A new and devious twist for the Code Word Challenge portion of the Theme Week Countdown!!!:    I was thinking that I would make the "Code Word Challenge" portion of this year's Theme Week Countdown more difficult than it was last year.  Last year was the first year that I tried the CWC in the Countdown and I needed to get a sense of how easy or difficult it would be for people to tackle.  It turned out to be pretty easy.
> 
> The Code Word Challenge is the part of the Theme Week Countdown that non-photo contributors can play along with, and whoever comes up with the correct, complete list of answers at the end of the Countdown in November, and posts it here in this thread first, is the one to win the Disney gift card, whereas the photo contributors are entered into a random draw (with a maximum of 22 entries, as there will be 22 themes this year) and 2 additional Disney gift card winners will be selected that way.
> 
> This morning, all of a sudden I thought of a devious new way to make the Code Word Challenge a wee bit more...challenging!  In fact, I thought of a couple of different ways, and they can even be combined!  Muahahahahahaha!!
> 
> The only issue for me is that it will take me a little bit of extra time and effort to figure out the details of the "new and improved" Code Word Challenge and how I am going to lay it all out -- which won't be totally dissimilar to last year's set-up, but will be a bit different if I do it.  The Theme Week Countdown is already a big task as it is, so I have to think it over and decide whether or not I am going to commit to the slightly trickier Code Word Challenge before I decide to set it in motion for our CWC participants.  I probably will do it, but I just have to talk myself into it and fool myself into thinking it's a good idea and not an exercise in futility!
> 
> Whatever the case, the (3 1/2-month long) 4th Annual Theme Week Countdown kicks off in this Superthread on Monday, July 21st (Hey!  That's a Monday Summer Non-Surprise!!), and I will explain how to enter, what the rules are and any important things to know in another couple of weeks, closer to the date!  Stay tuned for the scoop!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *4.  Holiday-specific and topic-specific posts coming this week:   During the course of this upcoming week, barring any kinds of setbacks or delays, I hope to put together a few very small posts revolving around different holiday season subtopics that I know people want to know about (especially the newcomers to Disneyland Resort's holiday season).  A lot of this info is already on page 1 of this thread somewhere, but some of it isn't -- and I also have to assume that a lot of people are not even checking page 1 to know that information is there.
> 
> For example, I know that a lot of people out there want to know about Thanksgiving at DLR, in terms of food, crowds, etc.  I will put together a mini-"highlight post" with a few links to some of the better Thanksgiving food blogs or articles, as well as links to a few past threads, posts or Trip Reports in which people reviewed/explained their Thanksgiving trips.  I will also do the same thing for Christmas and for New Year's (remember, this Superthread covers allllll of the holidays of the holiday season!), and maybe for another subtopic or two.
> 
> This will not be a Theme Week Countdown Lite.  No photos or anything like that, and no photo contributors -- just a few posts during the week with helpful links for specific holiday season-related topics, and hopefully anyone who wants to jump in and share their experiences with that topic will do so if they wish!*
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> *Janet --*
> 
> I'm sure your son is enjoying being back home too!  How long is he there?  For another couple of months, or longer?  The last time I looked in on your TR (which was just a day or two ago) I must have missed any mention of your son being back home, but I know it is a joyous, happy time for your family!
> 
> I think the Parks Blog was calling it an Olaf Sand Sculpture.  It may have been MiceChat or some other place that called it a Sandman, which is actually pretty clever.  Although -- unlike Olaf -- I am no fan of summer, I have to see his sand sculpture in person before summer is over!  Whoever thought of that idea at Disney is brilliant!
> 
> I think I like Sandman Olaf better than Pumpkin Olaf at the Halloween Carnival last year, or Easter Egg Olaf at the Springtime Roundup, or Olaf at the ice rink (which you know will be back again this year -- no question about it, give what a huge hit _Frozen_ has become)!
> 
> This Parks Blog contains a photo of the Olaf Sand Sculpture as it is being crafted.
> 
> And this Parks Blog shows the finished masterpiece!
> 
> Cute, isn't it?  I wish the sand sculptor had made a whole bunch of sand characters, and not just Olaf!  The Esplanade has tons of space for it.
> 
> And yes, if Olaf appeared as a character, there would be mayhem and madness unleashed at Disneyland.  Olafmania!  But the fact that it would clear a lot of people out of rides and other crowd-heavy areas is appealing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *kkmcan --*
> 
> Cars are like rolling ovens!  They absorb heat so intensely, inside and out, and the sun can still burn you if you are next to the window.  You can feel like you're being boiled alive.  That's why it always baffles me when some people think they can leave their kids and pets in hot, parked cars on super hot days, without any negative consequences.
> 
> Yes!  The raging headaches and nausea!  That's what happens in the heat, at least for people who are particularly sensitive to it (like you and I apparently seem to be).  Sometimes it starts to kick in right away, while I'm out in it, and sometimes it kicks in later, after I've gotten home....or even the next day.  I drink water all day long and that still doesn't help when it is super hot outside, or when I am outside in particularly harsh, strong sun.  I hate it.
> 
> And double Yes! to the opinion that September - December are your favorite months -- mine too!  I love that whole final 4-month block of the year, although September still tends to be too hot for my liking.
> 
> I'm so glad I'm not alone in my disdain for heat!  I keep reading a lot of comments from people online (not on The DIS, but elsewhere) that say, "After the winter we just had, we can't wait for summer."  Well, in California (and in Arizona) we didn't have that same winter!  We didn't even see heavy, non-stop, pounding rain until a few months ago (and that was a mess).  So I am thinking of the 101-degree temperatures that we just had last month, which aren't good for anyone, and the assorted 90s and upper 80s we have had since then, and I want something cooler.  The people who have been suffering through extreme cold and snow want something warmer, understandably.  If only Mother Nature could give us a button or a switch so that we could control our temperatures in each individual city or state and figure out a nice compromise for the heat lovers and the heat haters!
> 
> I think that San Diego would be a great place to go for a couple of months.  Coronado is lovely.  Anyone who lives right near a beach gets the benefit of that glorious sea breeze that blows in at night and in the early morning.  That cools everything off really quickly!  Unfortunately, anyone who lives near a beach also gets the unpleasant housing and rental rates that come with seaside living -- even if the residence in question is not that great.  It's all about location location location, I guess.
> 
> I was born in Arizona, but did not stay there for more than a week or two.  It's been SoCal ever since, which I love because of the various things to do around town (like Disneyland, especially during the holidays!), but hate because of the earthquakes and the heat.
> 
> ​











I wanted to know can we use photos on line like a Google search or something that goes along with on of the themes?

Also how do we post, just upload a pic that goes with your themes? I have not participated before but this year would like too.

Also my summers set- school is half done two classes end this week. I have A's and B's this time around. But big brother 24/7 feeds start this Thursday night and I am a big brother fiend so I am excited. I don't like summer because the heat in AZ i get sick if i'm out in the sun to much. So I stay in side most times.


----------



## Sherry E

JadeDarkstar said:


> I wanted to know can we use photos on line like a Google search or something that goes along with on of the themes?
> 
> Also how do we post, just upload a pic that goes with your themes? I have not participated before but this year would like too.
> 
> Also my summers set- school is half done two classes end this week. I have A's and B's this time around. But big brother 24/7 feeds start this Thursday night and I am a big brother fiend so I am excited. I don't like summer because the heat in AZ i get sick if i'm out in the sun to much. So I stay in side most times.



Hi, *Jade*!

Another anti-sun person!  There's a secret society of us out there -- I just know it!

Congratulations on your awesome grades in school!  I am very happy for you!

I watch _Big Brother_ too!

Unfortunately, the photos that are contributed to Theme Weeks have to belong to you and have to be your property, meaning that you (or your husband) has to be the one who took the photos.  Nothing from Google Images or any other search engine will be allowed.  Other people's photos cannot be used.

That's one of the highlights of the whole Countdown -- people being able to show off their photos!  Also, if people were allowed to just post whatever they find on the Internet, there would be no challenge to it.

But, you never know.  There are 22 themes, and there may be something you can contribute to or have your own photos for.  Last year a couple of people were able to contribute because a Theme Week came up that they didn't expect, and they had some pictures to post!

I'll explain more when we get into July and closer to the Countdown, but yes -- I'll announce the theme for the week every Monday, and then everyone combs through their collections of photos to see if they have something to contribute.  Then they post it here in the thread!


----------



## Escape2Disney

Sherry E said:


> However, if I had experienced a Winter like what others have experienced I don't know that I would be a big fan!  But how can I not love the season that gives me Christmas?  I adore Christmas, so I love Winter too.  I wouldn't mind a little bit of conveniently timed snow (like snow on Christmas morning or snow on Christmas Eve), but that will probably never happen in the middle of Los Angeles, sadly!



I grew up on the coast of California, so I never really had winters to contend with....until I moved to Oregon.  Now we have our fair share of ice, snow, and FREEZING temperatures!  While the first snow is pretty, I could do without this season.  It's part of my reasoning for heading to DLR in December.  It's nice to break up the months-long chill.


----------



## Sherry E

Escape2Disney said:


> I grew up on the coast of California, so I never really had winters to contend with....until I moved to Oregon.  Now we have our fair share of ice, snow, and FREEZING temperatures!  While the first snow is pretty, I could do without this season.  It's part of my reasoning for heading to DLR in December.  It's nice to break up the months-long chill.



*Carrie -*

 Very good reason to escape to DLR!   You know that the coldest it would probably get in Anaheim is 29 or 30 degrees, and that will probably seem toasty to you since you are used to Oregon temperatures!

I agree the snow is pretty.  It's _looks_ fantastic in photos -- almost surreal, mystical and unnatural, in a way.  Any kind of "wintry scene" in a photo or painting is just captivating to me.  Plus, the idea of building snowmen and having snowball fights is fun.  

But I know that being out in it and having to function in daily life (work, driving, errands, etc.) with tons of snow is a totally different situation.  Plus, a lot of things happen that people don't think about when the weather gets reallllllllly cold, such as pipes freezing.

Of course, if you live up in the mountains here in California, the weather is a different story than what's happening in mid-city Los Angeles.  But in the middle of the city, or along the coast, snowfall -- especially blankets of snow -- is probably never going to happen.

Our winters can sometimes consist of the nasty El Nino patterns -- non-stop, heavy, pounding rain for days or weeks on end, which our storm drains cannot handle, so the streets flood.  Roofs collapse.  Mudslides happen.  All of that mayhem ensues because we are not accustomed to that kind of weather out here, and the city is not really built to withstand it.  

Scientists have already established that there is, so far, a "medium-sized" El Nino pattern forming right now, and it could either cause heat waves (lovely) or heavy rain and other extreme situations, but it may not be at the end of this year.  It could be at the beginning of next year.  It could even reverse and not affect us at all.  

I have been out and about in some of those crazy El Nino-related downpours in the past, trying to run errands, and it was not fun.  So I can't imagine having to be out in the snow, doing the same things!  I'd probably slip on ice, being the klutz that I am, and injure myself!  Then I'd get buried in the snow, never to be found.  Yep -- it's probably a good thing I don't live in the snow!


----------



## siskaren

Sherry E said:


> I'm so glad I'm not alone in my disdain for heat!  I keep reading a lot of comments from people online (not on The DIS, but elsewhere) that say, "After the winter we just had, we can't wait for summer."



I'm one of those people who dealt with the brutal winter, but I share your disdain for heat - low 80s is the hottest I want to see it get.


----------



## Sherry E

siskaren said:


> I'm one of those people who dealt with the brutal winter, but I share your disdain for heat - low 80s is the hottest I want to see it get.



Hello, *siskaren*!

Yes, indeed -- anything above that is just unnecessary torture!  It's like, okay, summer, we get the point -- we know you're hot.  You can still be hot at 80 degrees or at 75 degrees!


----------



## WestMom2two

Sherry E said:


> Hello, *siskaren*!
> 
> Yes, indeed -- anything above that is just unnecessary torture!  It's like, okay, summer, we get the point -- we know you're hot.  You can still be hot at 80 degrees or at 75 degrees!


We live in Northern CA and it gets hot here in the summer, like 106. I am not a fan of summer at all. I'm a December baby as well as my husband and daughter not to mention I'm obsessed with the holidays so winter is my time to shine. I just cant wait for this time to pass. I keep telling my husband we need to move to somewhere with more of a winter because the summers here are unbearable for me. I need rain and a little snow to make me happy lol


----------



## rentayenta

Escape2Disney said:


> I grew up on the coast of California, so I never really had winters to contend with....until I moved to Oregon.  Now we have our fair share of ice, snow, and FREEZING temperatures!  While the first snow is pretty, I could do without this season.  It's part of my reasoning for heading to DLR in December.  It's nice to break up the months-long chill.





Same but change Oregon to Utah.


----------



## mvf-m11c

I will be looking forward to the Monday Summer Surprises to see what will happen tomorrow. I will be there tomorrow afternoon. Thanks for reminding me about the Monday Surprise Sherry.


----------



## BARBARAL26

Silly question, what is the surprise on Mondays? Also where do you find it?


----------



## kylie71

Sherry, Thank You for the great Sunday update! I am super excited to be part of the countdowns from the beginning this year!  
This thread is a great asset to people who are new to the holiday at DLR!   Thank You so much!

--Lori

PS, Brett:  Have a GREAT time!  I am working my way through your April trip report, with all the Great pictures!!

--Lori


----------



## Sherry E

This was another weird occurrence in which I received no email subscription alerts to let me know that anyone had posted in this thread.  I received an alert for my Halloween Time thread, but not for this one!  Odd.  I just happened to pop in and see that there were new posts!






WestMom2two said:


> We live in Northern CA and it gets hot here in the summer, like 106. I am not a fan of summer at all. I'm a December baby as well as my husband and daughter not to mention I'm obsessed with the holidays so winter is my time to shine. I just cant wait for this time to pass. I keep telling my husband we need to move to somewhere with more of a winter because the summers here are unbearable for me. I need rain and a little snow to make me happy lol



*WestMom2two --*

Another kindred spirit!  I just know that there is a whole secret society of us out there who really hate heat and dread summer!  It seems like August (and sometimes even September) is one of the worst months in terms of heat in California, and I always hate it.

Plus, you're obsessed with the holidays -- which is always a good thing in my book!  Once autumn gets here, it is like fun, fun, fun for the next several months!  

I love winter, but I am aware that we, being Californians, do not get the kind of winter that other states get -- or just recently got through.  So, never having experienced a true, snowy winter, I probably have no clue what I am talking about.  Still, I would like to have a bit more wintry weather here.  I don't know that I would want non-stop, 'round-the-clock snowfall every day, but it would be great to have _some_ snow in Los Angeles...which just isn't going to happen.  The altitude is just not right for it.  One time there was a crazy, fluke snowfall in Malibu (I can't remember which year), but it was gone in minutes, I think -- and it certainly wasn't a blanket of velvety white snow.

If the El Nino pattern that has already been detected holds and doesn't reverse or vanish, I think we should get quite a bit of rain this winter -- but it might not come until early next year.




mvf-m11c said:


> I will be looking forward to the Monday Summer Surprises to see what will happen tomorrow. I will be there tomorrow afternoon. Thanks for reminding me about the Monday Surprise Sherry.



Have fun at DLR, *Bret*!  I wonder if they will do another in-park surprise today, or if it will be an announcement on the Parks Blog of some kind.  We are due for some Halloween Time-related dates, so that might be a "surprise."




BARBARAL26 said:


> Silly question, what is the surprise on Mondays? Also where do you find it?



*BARBARAL26 --*

Welcome!

This was the original Disney Parks Blog about the #GetHappier/Monday Summer Surprises, which outlined the whole idea a little bit.  I explained a lot about it in my quoted post above (see the top of this page, text in red), as far as where to find it, how the "surprises" have been going so far, and all of that!





kylie71 said:


> Sherry, Thank You for the great Sunday update! I am super excited to be part of the countdowns from the beginning this year!
> This thread is a great asset to people who are new to the holiday at DLR!   Thank You so much!
> 
> --Lori
> 
> PS, Brett:  Have a GREAT time!  I am working my way through your April trip report, with all the Great pictures!!
> 
> --Lori



*Lori --*

Thank you for the very kind words!  I hope that people realize that they can come and discuss holiday things here and not just read the information and run!  Now that more people are beginning to pop in and participate, it's a good sign!

I think that a lot of last year's holiday visitors to DLR could and should participate in this year's Theme Week Countdown because they undoubtedly took photos!

What I am discovering, however, is that a lot of the people who are used to the WDW side of the board associate certain threads with just being year-specific, and only if they are planning trips.  For example, there are not any "Superthreads" on the WDW side of the board, but there are "November and December threads" which take the place of what a Superthread would do/be, and they are mainly year-specific threads for people planning trips that year.  So if those folks are not planning any new holiday trips to WDW in a given year, they may opt out of the newer November and December threads.

This Christmas/Holiday Superthread, however, is not specific to any year, and it is for anyone to participate in -- even if they don't have any trips planned for the season this year!  If people just want to follow along to learn about what's happening for the season for future reference, or share photos in the Countdown, or share their experiences during past holiday trips, or ask questions about the seasonal fun -- that is all welcome and encouraged!


----------



## Phoenixrising

I've been keeping an eye on this thread, since I've been to DL during Thanksgiving. Once Sherry posts the info in regards to DL during the week of Thanksgiving, I can let everyone know my experiences of going during that time. And give tips on how to dodge the crowds, and work around them. We've decided to delay the trip to DL till late Jan/2017, due to the fact my DS10 get's sensory overload due to his disabilities, that are invisible to most people. He panics in heavy crowds, and it really overwhelms him, so for this reason we've decided to delay the trip to a quieter time of the year. I'm trying to save up enough money so that we can stay at the DL hotel, so we'll see how that goes. Have a great day!

Trish


----------



## JadeDarkstar

what was today's surprise? Also do pp pics count? even though the pp was taken by cast members? like us in front the tree or what not?

what days do you normally start the count down for the week sun,. Mon or in middle the week?


----------



## purplecrush

Escape2Disney said:


> I grew up on the coast of California, so I never really had winters to contend with....until I moved to Oregon.  Now we have our fair share of ice, snow, and FREEZING temperatures!  While the first snow is pretty, I could do without this season.  It's part of my reasoning for heading to DLR in December.  It's nice to break up the months-long chill.



Im lucky, im in Oregon too, but we don't get anything (except last year!) im in Portland. ....we mostly get rain


----------



## Sherry E

Phoenixrising said:


> I've been keeping an eye on this thread, since I've been to DL during Thanksgiving. Once Sherry posts the info in regards to DL during the week of Thanksgiving, I can let everyone know my experiences of going during that time. And give tips on how to dodge the crowds, and work around them. We've decided to delay the trip to DL till late Jan/2017, due to the fact my DS10 get's sensory overload due to his disabilities, that are invisible to most people. He panics in heavy crowds, and it really overwhelms him, so for this reason we've decided to delay the trip to a quieter time of the year. I'm trying to save up enough money so that we can stay at the DL hotel, so we'll see how that goes. Have a great day!
> 
> Trish



*Trish --*

Coincidentally, in my Thanksgiving post I was going to link to a couple of your posts with commentary on your Thanksgiving week last year, so it will be even more helpful when you add in your thoughts and tips about it!

Wow!  That's quite a delay, indeed!  So you won't be heading back to DLR for another 2-1/2 years+ !  I can totally understand the reasons for it.  That should be a quieter time.

Well, that's a lot of time to save, so I hope you're able to pull off a Disneyland Hotel stay!  That will make the trip even better, I think.





JadeDarkstar said:


> what was today's surprise? Also do pp pics count? even though the pp was taken by cast members? like us in front the tree or what not?
> 
> what days do you normally start the count down for the week sun,. Mon or in middle the week?



*Jade --*

Today's surprise was not announced anywhere so far, so that might mean it is one of those mysterious "online" surprises, that we may never hear or know about.

PhotoPass pictures will be fine -- as long as they fit whatever the specific DLR holiday season theme is for the week and as long as the photos are your personal property and not someone else's. 

And there are at least 2 other themes in the Countdown that I think you will probably have photos for (if not more than that), but I'm not going to reveal what they are until we get into the Countdown!

I will announce the new theme for the week every Monday, starting July 21st, and people will have 7 days (including that day) to post their photos fitting that theme.  Then we will switch to a new theme on the following Monday.  In the last week or so of the Countdown, as we get closer to November, we will switch to a rapid fire, warp speed "daily mini-theme" Countdown, where everyone who has photos fitting the mini-themes has to hurry and get them posted before the day is over (which amps up the challenge!).

Basically, all you have to do is wait for me to announce what the theme is and see if you have any photos to fit the theme.  If not, you don't post anything.  If you do, you post within the time frame.  

I will post more details in the upcoming weeks!


----------



## rentayenta

Bret, have fun today! 


DisneylandToday has posted really fun pics on Twitter today but that's all I've seen.


----------



## JadeDarkstar

Thanks. I am going to be going though a bunch my photos since 2005 and have them all in folders so i can find them. because i have them all over three different computers and chips lol. That's why I was asking. I am looking forward to having fun along with you all and if i happen to be one the lucky members given an extra surprise gift card or something grate. Ill probably end up giving it to my son lol. Earthier way I think this will be a lot of fun.


----------



## Sherry E

Thank you to DIS'er *kaci*, who revealed over in the Halloween Time at DLR Superthread that the #GetHappier surprise today is that the 7 Dwarfs are out for a meet & greet by the Wishing Well in DL!  Kaci got the news from another board/forum, but Disney did not announce it on any of their pages. So this was one of those secret, pop-up "surprises" in the park.  Maybe that's what happened on June 9th?





rentayenta said:


> Bret, have fun today!
> 
> 
> DisneylandToday has posted really fun pics on Twitter today but that's all I've seen.



*Jenny --*

I saw them, but those pics are only teasers, that lead to nothing!  I wish they would stop sticking the #GetHappier slogan on random posts that tell us nothing!





JadeDarkstar said:


> Thanks. I am going to be going though a bunch my photos since 2005 and have them all in folders so i can find them. because i have them all over three different computers and chips lol. That's why I was asking. I am looking forward to having fun along with you all and if i happen to be one the lucky members given an extra surprise gift card or something grate. Ill probably end up giving it to my son lol. Earthier way I think this will be a lot of fun.



*Jade --*

It will be fun, indeed!











*

Hopefully Jamie and Bret are making a mad dash over to DCA right now, as Disneyland Today just posted this:


"If you're in Disney California Adventure, stay tuned! Your Monday is about to #GetHappier"


There could be more rare characters running wild in DCA (like the Dwarfs in DL).  Maybe Jamie or Bret can get to DCA quickly!*


----------



## JadeDarkstar

do you do a Halloween countdown contest too? If you have said so before maybe I just missed it. But today while searching though 6 cd's that thankfully the grandparents put together of all our trips. I found a lot of Halloween pics too. 

I was nearly in tears when i found all the pics i had on the old comp before it went belly up, wasn't on this comp. Then we went to ask and search though the grandparents cd's and comp. She had them yeah. *dances*


----------



## Vintage Mouseketeer

Hi Sherry!!! 


I have been following along on both your threads and count me as part of those who have a love hate relationship with summer heat. I don't do well high temps and direct sun light. My family jokes that I am the only known Mexican who has brutal allergic reactions to the sun. LOL Although I love warm summer nights and early mornings, but when noon hits I am hiding. 

There a few things I am looking forward to in July.   I enjoy the whole patriotic , Independence Day celebration..may try to make it to Disneyland for Fireworks. I can't wait for the picture count down (Will you be doing one for Halloween too?). 

Will you be taking advantage of the Catalina birthday offer? I too am a July baby and I am seriously considering going to Avalon. I haven't been in over 5 years. 

Thanks for keeping us posted on the #GetHappier... I have been wondering about those "events".  Lol


----------



## Sherry E

JadeDarkstar said:


> do you do a Halloween countdown contest too? If you have said so before maybe I just missed it. But today while searching though 6 cd's that thankfully the grandparents put together of all our trips. I found a lot of Halloween pics too.
> 
> I was nearly in tears when i found all the pics i had on the old comp before it went belly up, wasn't on this comp. Then we went to ask and search though the grandparents cd's and comp. She had them yeah. *dances*



*Jade --*

No contest for Halloween Time.  I will probably do a little, short, mini-Countdown in the Halloween Superthread so that people can post their Disneyland Halloween Time photos, but not with a gift card giveaway or anything.  I'm not sure when I'll start that one, but it won't be as massive as the Theme Week Countdown in this thread.

I'm so glad you managed to get copies of your lost photos!  My horrible old PC crashed a couple of years, and many thousands of photos went with it.  Now I probably have a lot of those photos saved in various other places (not all in the same spot), but I had carefully titled them and organized them into folders and they were all wiped out.  So upsetting!





Vintage Mouseketeer said:


> Hi Sherry!!!
> 
> 
> I have been following along on both your threads and count me as part of those who have a love hate relationship with summer heat. I don't do well high temps and direct sun light. My family jokes that I am the only known Mexican who has brutal allergic reactions to the sun. LOL Although I love warm summer nights and early mornings, but when noon hits I am hiding.
> 
> There a few things I am looking forward to in July.   I enjoy the whole patriotic , Independence Day celebration..may try to make it to Disneyland for Fireworks. I can't wait for the picture count down (Will you be doing one for Halloween too?).
> 
> Will you be taking advantage of the Catalina birthday offer? I too am a July baby and I am seriously considering going to Avalon. I haven't been in over 5 years.
> 
> Thanks for keeping us posted on the #GetHappier... I have been wondering about those "events".  Lol



Hi there, *Vintage Mouseketeer*!

I'm glad you're still out there, following along!  Hey, it just occurred to me -- you got your Summer Annual Pass _Backstage Pass_ newsletter/calendar last year in May, at the same time I got mine -- because we're both in L.A. (I remember you announced the dates that were printed for Halloween Time and the MHP in the Halloween Time thread and elsewhere, as well as the holiday season start date).

Can you believe that the Winter/Holiday version of _Backstage Pass_ is still on the AP section of the DLR website, and that there hasn't been a Summer issue?  I haven't gotten one, so I have to assume you haven't either!

Please, please, please -- if you happen to get your Summer BP newsletter/calendar before I get mine, and if you see any Halloween Time dates, MHP dates or holiday season dates, can you come and post them in the Halloween and/or Holiday Superthreads?  I am wondering what the delay is with the Summer issue, so I am hoping that when it arrives it will have something relevant in it!

I had to laugh about your hiding at noon from the sun!  The direct, harsh sunlight can be very taxing.  It seems to just burn my face off!  Even in April at DLR it was harsh!

Isn't the "All-American Round-Up" now open at DLR, taking the place of the Springtime Roundup?

I'm planning on using the free birthday boat ride offer once again (I missed the first year of it, but took advantage of it the last 2 years) to get to Catalina, though I hate being out in that July sun.  This is the 4th -- and possibly the last -- year of that free offer, and at a $74-ish value it is an awesome deal to get the trip free.  No taxes or hidden fees for the boat ride -- it is totally free.

Plus, while on the Island you can get free coffee, a free CD, free ice cream, a free map, a free meal and even a free Casino tour!  Catalina is really stepping up to the plate as far as birthdays are concerned, whereas Disney abandoned the birthday freebie idea after the promo 5 years ago!

You should definitely take advantage of the free Catalina Express ride while you can.  Make sure you're registered on the Catalina Express website and get the confirmation email with your special birthday code, which you will need when you call and make your reservation.

Remember, the Theme Week Countdown will start in this thread on my birthday, July 21st, so I will be up while it is still dark outside, hastily posting the first theme in this thread, and then rushing off to get ready and out the door by 4:45 a.m. (I like to take the 6:15 a.m. Catalina Express boat!) to head to Long Beach!  I won't even see what you guys post until I get home that night!

As I mentioned to Jade above, there should be a mini-Countdown in the Halloween thread, but it will be a smaller event, with no gift card giveaways.  That thread tends to move very fast when any info comes out.  People need to be able to discuss the MHP and the costumes they will wear, etc.  I think that a larger Countdown of any sort would interrupt the flow of things, and there is just is not as much ground to cover in a Countdown for Halloween Time as there is for the holiday season.  That's the sad reality!

I am getting a hoot out of following the course of this silly #GetHappier promo!


----------



## Gisele

Hm....I have some pictures. 
 Am hoping I will have something suitable for the theme weeks. I would have had more pictures, but apparently they are all trapped on my old phone. 

Perhaps I could do a little bit of ....well....ok....bribing lol with Peppermint Wonderland ice cream? Right when I thought my source was all dried up, guess what? Well if you said it was restocked? You are correct.  So here it is, mid June, and have my tiny well you know what ha freezer loaded down with it. Lol... seriously though, I can figure a way to overnight it to you, no bribing involved!
Hey, it's a thought. Maybe not a very viable one, but it might just be doable.


----------



## LongTimeFan

*Hello! Very excited about our Holiday trip. We have been to WDW 3 times (the first time there the only land was the MK) and have been to DL 6 times.  Our last visit was 6 years ago to DL. This could be our last Disney trip due to health issues. Bucket list to check off: visit during the holidays and stay at GCH hotel. Also, this will be our first trip as a couple   as we always went with kids and/or grandkids. Can't wait! *


----------



## Cheshirecatty

How *wonderful* to be going during the* Holiday Season*---you will love it!!!

I'm *excited* for you also, to go *as a couple*---I'll *never forge*t the first time Hubby and I did that---*It.Was.Fantastic!!!!!*

I hope you enjoy the beautiful lobby of the *GCH*, with its Christmas tree and decor---it is so lovely!


----------



## Phoenixrising

Sherry, we are squeaky tight financially right now, and while we would love to go sooner, it's just not possible unless I can find work. I've been actively looking, but I've had problems since I haven't worked in 11 yrs and have had some discrimination as I've got kids, and almost have to prove that they won't affect my work. I find this very surprising, but am trying to find ways around it. I'm at the point where if I can't find work in my field of choice (admin) in a couple of months, will try to find a min wage job, just to get something current on my resume. I'll definitely keep an eye on this thread, and give my imput from my Nov/13 trip during Thanksgiving.


----------



## LongTimeFan

Cheshirecatty said:


> How *wonderful* to be going during the* Holiday Season*---you will love it!!!
> 
> I'm *excited* for you also, to go *as a couple*---I'll *never forge*t the first time Hubby and I did that---*It.Was.Fantastic!!!!!*
> 
> I hope you enjoy the beautiful lobby of the *GCH*, with its Christmas tree and decor---it is so lovely!



Thank you so much for those kind thoughts! So looking forward to it!


----------



## Misskitty3

This is an awesome thread!  We are going in November so I will be following along to keep up on all the details!

Looking forward to the photo challenge too!  I am sure I am not the only one but I can easily take a few THOUSAND pictures on a 3 day trip to DL.  Everything is so picturesque.  I cant help myself!  It will be fun to share them!


----------



## rentayenta

I saw that Sherry. I think it's fun to follow though anyway. It brings the magic a little closer to home especially since I've got to wait so long before the next visit.


----------



## Orbitron

Just booked our flight for mid-November, 144 days until we are back at the Disneyland Resort. We are looking so much forward to our vacation. Christmas is my favorite holiday and last year's trip to California was awesome!


----------



## Cinderpamela

Looking forward to participating in the photo challenge! Thanks for heading this up Sherry!

Super fun!!


----------



## Sherry E

*HOLIDAY TV ALERT!!*​*


*The Hallmark Channel's Christmas in July event (10-day marathon of holiday movies and programming) starts on Friday, July 4th, and ends on July 13th.

*The Hallmark Movie Channel's 10-day marathon of holiday movies begins on July 4th, and ends on July 13th.

*Not to be outdone, ABC Family is celebrating with its own "Half-mas Merry-thon" event!  ABC Family has made a bunch of its holiday movies available -- Here -- for a limited time (June 25th - July 9th)!!!  (I recommend The Mistle-Tones and Snowglobe, but some of the others, such as 12 Dates of Christmas, are very cute too!)*



​




Gisele said:


> Hm....I have some pictures.
> Am hoping I will have something suitable for the theme weeks. I would have had more pictures, but apparently they are all trapped on my old phone.
> 
> Perhaps I could do a little bit of ....well....ok....bribing lol with Peppermint Wonderland ice cream? Right when I thought my source was all dried up, guess what? Well if you said it was restocked? You are correct.  So here it is, mid June, and have my tiny well you know what ha freezer loaded down with it. Lol... seriously though, I can figure a way to overnight it to you, no bribing involved!
> Hey, it's a thought. Maybe not a very viable one, but it might just be doable.



*Gisele --*

  No bribes will be accepted, sadly -- not even those in the form of pepperminty goodness!

I am beginning to wonder what the fate of that ice cream will be when it comes time for it to "really" hit the shelves for fall and winter!  It usually comes out in September and sticks around through December, and then it's gone.  This past year has been very strange in Peppermint Wonderland land, both in and out of DLR!  There has been so much of it still available well beyond December that I'm afraid Dreyer's won't order as much of it for this upcoming season.






LongTimeFan said:


> *Hello! Very excited about our Holiday trip. We have been to WDW 3 times (the first time there the only land was the MK) and have been to DL 6 times.  Our last visit was 6 years ago to DL. This could be our last Disney trip due to health issues. Bucket list to check off: visit during the holidays and stay at GCH hotel. Also, this will be our first trip as a couple   as we always went with kids and/or grandkids. Can't wait! *




*LongTimeFan --*

Welcome!  Thank you for joining us!

I do hope that this will not be your last Disney visit, but I am so glad you will be able to experience Disneyland resort during the magical, beautiful holiday season -- and to stay at the GCH!  When will your trip take place?

I think you will have an amazing time, especially as it is a couple's trip and you will be able to go at your own pace and do what you want to do.





Cheshirecatty said:


> ....
> 
> I hope you enjoy the beautiful lobby of the *GCH*, with its Christmas tree and decor---it is so lovely!



*Cheshirecatty --*

I can just picture the GCH lobby scene now, and I am mentally transporting myself into it!  I need to hunker down in one of those comfy chairs and listen to some carolers (who I seemed to keep missing last year).





Phoenixrising said:


> Sherry, we are squeaky tight financially right now, and while we would love to go sooner, it's just not possible unless I can find work. I've been actively looking, but I've had problems since I haven't worked in 11 yrs and have had some discrimination as I've got kids, and almost have to prove that they won't affect my work. I find this very surprising, but am trying to find ways around it. I'm at the point where if I can't find work in my field of choice (admin) in a couple of months, will try to find a min wage job, just to get something current on my resume. I'll definitely keep an eye on this thread, and give my imput from my Nov/13 trip during Thanksgiving.



*Trish --*

It makes sense.  You have to be extra cautious with where money is spent when you have kids and family expenses.  Not being able to find a job is a very scary thing.  I hope you find something soon (not to go to DLR, but just because you want to find work!).




Misskitty3 said:


> This is an awesome thread!  We are going in November so I will be following along to keep up on all the details!
> 
> Looking forward to the photo challenge too!  I am sure I am not the only one but I can easily take a few THOUSAND pictures on a 3 day trip to DL.  Everything is so picturesque.  I cant help myself!  It will be fun to share them!



Hello and welcome, *Misskitty3*!

Thank you!

You are a girl after my own heart when it comes to taking pictures -- once I get to DLR and am left alone to roam free, I can easily whip a couple of thousand photos over a few days!  I cannot do that when I am with people, but if I am alone, watch out!  That's one reason I started the Theme Week Countdown 3 years ago -- I knew that I had many, many photos to fit the many different 'categories' within the DLR Holiday season, and could use them to show people what to look for and look forward to in November and December.

Are you going before or after Thanksgiving in November?





rentayenta said:


> I saw that Sherry. I think it's fun to follow though anyway. It brings the magic a little closer to home especially since I've got to wait so long before the next visit.



*Jenny --*

I don't mind following the #GetHappier stuff, but I think that the way it is currently set up causes people to waste a lot of time, combing 5 different sources of Disney media, looking for some sort of surprise.  I just wish it had been planned out a little better as to how it was going to roll out.  No one seems to be very happy with the way the current set-up is being handled.

As *figment_jii* said in the Halloween Time Superthread, it was almost better back in the Year of a Million Dreams days because there was no real social media to contend with at that point, so there was no build-up and no teasers posted anywhere.  You either happened to stumble upon some "magic" as you roamed the parks or you didn't, but no one knew anything was going to happen beforehand because no one was announcing it on Facebook or Twitter -- so there was less disappointment and frustration, I think.

Hopefully the 3-1/2-month Theme Week Countdown will help to bring the magic a little closer to home as well!





Orbitron said:


> Just booked our flight for mid-November, 144 days until we are back at the Disneyland Resort. We are looking so much forward to our vacation. Christmas is my favorite holiday and last year's trip to California was awesome!



*Orbitron --* 

So your trip is in mid-November?  How long will you be staying?  That's the sign of a successful trip (your trip in 2013) -- when you already have the next trip lined up!

I hope we find out soon from Disney when the official start of the season will be.  I have no clue at this point if they are going to aim for another 11/12 start date, or maybe go with 11/14 instead.  

In any case, I can almost see the twinkling lights and hear the holiday music now!!!  I can almost taste the gingerbread Mickey cookies!  It will be here in no time!





Cinderpamela said:


> Looking forward to participating in the photo challenge! Thanks for heading this up Sherry!
> 
> Super fun!!



*Cinderpamela --*

You're very welcome!  I'm glad that you will be participating and joining in!

My Christmas/Holiday Superthread and Halloween Time Superthread are like my children, and I love them and love taking care of them (even though they can be a lot of work at times!).   The Theme Week Countdown is great fun for me to do every year, and I think it serves a few purposes -- among which are that everyone gets to show off their DLR holiday photos (or try to tackle the Code Word Challenge), and also, seeing all of the different details and aspects of the holiday season is a good tool to help people look at DLR differently when they take those holiday trips, whether they are newcomers or holiday vets!


​


----------



## Cheshirecatty

*Sherry….*

I am *so sorry* that you missed the Carolers!!!

We never listened to them at the *GCH* last year, but ran into them several times, in the lobby of the *Paradise Pier* *Hotel*, as we were coming and going from our room!

It was *such a treat*, because we basically had them to ourselves in an almost empty lobby, each time!(and *"Yes"*, it was in front of* THAT* tree!!!)


----------



## Misskitty3

Sherry E said:


> *[COLOR="Blue"
> 
> Hello and welcome, Misskitty3!
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> You are a girl after my own heart when it comes to taking pictures -- once I get to DLR and am left alone to roam free, I can easily whip a couple of thousand photos over a few days!  I cannot do that when I am with people, but if I am alone, watch out!  That's one reason I started the Theme Week Countdown 3 years ago -- I knew that I had many, many photos to fit the many different 'categories' within the DLR Holiday season, and could use them to show people what to look for and look forward to in November and December.
> 
> Are you going before or after Thanksgiving in November?
> 
> ​*​


*


We are going Veteran's weekend - we will be in the parks Sat, Sun & Monday.  DD's birthday is 11/2 (she is turning 9) and then my birthday is 11/5.  When DS turned 9 we surprised him at the airport with a trip to DL so now it is DD's turn.  She has really, really been wanting to go over the summer (we all do, actually) but DH's work is too crazy right now.  Not sure how we are going to pull off a surprise at the airport again but DH mentioned last night that he thinks we should reveal the surprise at the airport.*​


----------



## Orbitron

Sherry E said:


> So your trip is in mid-November?  How long will you be staying?  That's the sign of a successful trip (your trip in 2013) -- when you already have the next trip lined up!



Yes, our last vacation was a complete success. This year the whole trip will be two and a half weeks, we will stay in Anaheim for a bit more than a week. We are going to leave Monday or Tuesday before Thanksgiving, but we are thinking of coming back for the Family Thanksgiving Feast at the Disneyland Hotel. Will there only be bigger families or is it okay to attend with a party of only two?



Sherry E said:


> I hope we find out soon from Disney when the official start of the season will be.  I have no clue at this point if they are going to aim for another 11/12 start date, or maybe go with 11/14 instead.



Both of the dates would be good for us, we will arrive on November 16th!  



Sherry E said:


> In any case, I can almost see the twinkling lights and hear the holiday music now!!!  I can almost taste the gingerbread Mickey cookies!  It will be here in no time!



I can't wait for it!


----------



## tksbaskets

My DVR will be humming when I'm gone!  I want to catch the two ABC Family movies you mentioned as well as a few holiday favorites from past years.

Thanks for the link and the information *Sherry!*


----------



## jbravo78

So it's been about 4 years since I've been to disneyland (been doing disney world each of the last 4 years) and this is the first time during christams.  My wife and I will be going Dec 17-21 going to the park for 4 days and staying at the best western at the main gate... CAN'T WAIT!!!!


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

Just checking in quickly - we had a great time on our trip and will update with a separate post when I have time. I actually did check Facebook and Disneyland Today right after they posted the #GetHappier, buy we weren't in DC anymore.  They updated about 10 mins later that they were all gone. Oh well. Time to wrap up this trip and get ready for the future ones!


----------



## BARBARAL26

Can I get guidance here? You first must promise me not to laugh at this old girl. When it come time to post pictures, I won't be able to do it, why you ask because I'm clueless on how to do it. can I please get help. Thanks, Bar


----------



## Sherry E

Cheshirecatty said:


> *Sherry….*
> 
> I am *so sorry* that you missed the Carolers!!!
> 
> We never listened to them at the *GCH* last year, but ran into them several times, in the lobby of the *Paradise Pier* *Hotel*, as we were coming and going from our room!
> 
> It was *such a treat*, because we basically had them to ourselves in an almost empty lobby, each time!(and *"Yes"*, it was in front of* THAT* tree!!!)



*Cheshirecatty --*

I kept seeing Santa in the GCH lobby, but no carolers.  Other people said that they never seemed to catch Santa at the GCH but always saw the carolers!  I think I saw the PPH carolers once, when I was walking by.  I enjoy them, but I prefer the ones at the GCH because of the comfy surroundings and cozy viewing environment. 

"*THAT* tree"!!!!  With any luck, hopefully Disney will calm down the sea-themed knick-knacks this year.  I'm not even saying they should get rid of all of them, or wipe them out entirely (even though I still think that the pre-2013 version of the PPH tree without those items was much better).  I think that they just went into massive "sea mode," like they had to drive home the point that it was an oceanic tree theme, and a little goes a long way.  They had that tree covered from top to bottom, and all of that extra sea grass or netting or whatever it was draped around it in the middle.  Some of that stuff should be toned down and then maybe it wouldn't be so bad.



Misskitty3 said:


> We are going Veteran's weekend - we will be in the parks Sat, Sun & Monday.  DD's birthday is 11/2 (she is turning 9) and then my birthday is 11/5.  When DS turned 9 we surprised him at the airport with a trip to DL so now it is DD's turn.  She has really, really been wanting to go over the summer (we all do, actually) but DH's work is too crazy right now.  Not sure how we are going to pull off a surprise at the airport again but DH mentioned last night that he thinks we should reveal the surprise at the airport.



*Misskitty3 --*

You have a long wait and long time to keep that secret from your DD, but it should be a lot of fun to figure exactly when and how to reveal the surprise to her!  Some ideas I read from people on this board (about how they reveal their surprises) are so creative and imaginative.  Their kids must be so thrilled when they find out!




Orbitron said:


> Yes, our last vacation was a complete success. This year the whole trip will be two and a half weeks, we will stay in Anaheim for a bit more than a week. We are going to leave Monday or Tuesday before Thanksgiving, but we are thinking of coming back for the Family Thanksgiving Feast at the Disneyland Hotel. Will there only be bigger families or is it okay to attend with a party of only two?
> 
> Both of the dates would be good for us, we will arrive on November 16th!
> 
> I can't wait for it!




*Orbitron --*

Ooooh!  I hope you decide to do the Thanksgiving feast at the DLH!  That sounds like a lot of fun (and a lot of good food)!

From all that I have read and heard in the past, the Thanksgiving feast is fine for small groups or couples too!  Everyone is welcome!  I would imagine that there are couples, or maybe friends without families, who go to the event to have something to do on that holiday.  I'm sure you wouldn't be the only couple there.





tksbaskets said:


> My DVR will be humming when I'm gone!  I want to catch the two ABC Family movies you mentioned as well as a few holiday favorites from past years.
> 
> Thanks for the link and the information *Sherry!*



I hope you have an awesome time at DLR, *TK*!

It seems like some people don't get the Hallmark Channel(s) so they can't watch those movies, and others can't view the ABC Family movies (if they have Time Warner, like I do).  Someone always has to miss out on something, somewhere!  But if you can access/view _The Mistle-Tones_ and _Snowglobe_ on the ABC Family website via that link I posted (they're there now through July 9th), I think you'd get a kick of out them.  They're pretty cute.




jbravo78 said:


> So it's been about 4 years since I've been to disneyland (been doing disney world each of the last 4 years) and this is the first time during christams.  My wife and I will be going Dec 17-21 going to the park for 4 days and staying at the best western at the main gate... CAN'T WAIT!!!!



Welcome, *jbravo78*!!

Thank you for joining us!

Well, you will be visiting DLR during what I feel is the best time of the year.  (I might be slightly biased, though!)  If you are used to WDW's holiday season you will find many differences at DLR, but hopefully you will love it and have a great trip.  I wish we had the array of hotels that WDW has, so we could enjoy extra decorations and trees, but there is a lot of holiday fun packed into the 2 parks and the 3 hotels that we do have, so it feels like everything is kind of immersed in Christmas merriment.

Our upcoming Theme Week Countdown (starting on July 21st) will be a good way to get a sense of what to look out for and expect in terms of overall holiday décor and details.





DisneyJamieCA said:


> Just checking in quickly - we had a great time on our trip and will update with a separate post when I have time. I actually did check Facebook and Disneyland Today right after they posted the #GetHappier, buy we weren't in DC anymore.  They updated about 10 mins later that they were all gone. Oh well. Time to wrap up this trip and get ready for the future ones!



*Jamie --*

I was cheering you on in the Halloween thread, hoping that you'd get to DCA to find out what the surprise was (which hadn't been revealed at that point)!  At least it was just Glow with the Show Ears and VIP viewing for WoC that you missed (and a couple of people didn't even get those; they got buttons instead).  Eventually the CMs will probably hand out something bigger and better, and that will be the thing that everyone hates to miss out on, whatever it is.

Really, I am kind of shocked that the Parks Blog didn't use the Monday Surprise opportunity to give away the limited number of spots they had for the Sneak Peek of the 60th Anniversary.  But that was a whole separate "blink and you'll miss it" event.

I'm glad that your trip was a good one!  Now, onward and ahead to the next 2 fun DLR trips for you, and to the Countdown starting soon!  Wheeeeeeee!!!!!!





BARBARAL26 said:


> Can I get guidance here? You first must promise me not to laugh at this old girl. When it come time to post pictures, I won't be able to do it, why you ask because I'm clueless on how to do it. can I please get help. Thanks, Bar




*BARBARAL26 --*

No laughing here!  

If you don't already have one, I would create a Photobucket account or a Flickr account.  Start there.  They are both free for a certain level of storage, and once you upload photos to either site you can play around with the settings and adjust the sizes, etc.  Next to or near each photo there will be a code (on Photobucket it is called the IMG code), which you will copy and paste directly into your post (here).  That should be the easiest way to share your Disneyland Resort holiday photos, I think.


----------



## kylie71

My favorite Hallmark channel movie is the one with Fonzie,,   (Henry Winkler )  what is it called?   I also like Christmas in Handcuffs, I own them both now!
Does Snow Globe have Cameron Mathison in it?  It was new last year, I think? 
I also like the one with the little girl, that does not speak, and goes to live with her Uncles, after her Mother is killed. I cannot think of the name....

Either way, I will be watching!  Thanks Sherry!

--Lori


----------



## Sherry E

kylie71 said:


> My favorite Hallmark channel movie is the one with Fonzie,,   (Henry Winkler )  what is it called?   I also like Christmas in Handcuffs, I own them both now!
> Does Snow Globe have Cameron Mathison in it?  It was new last year, I think?
> I also like the one with the little girl, that does not speak, and goes to live with her Uncles, after her Mother is killed. I cannot think of the name....
> 
> Either way, I will be watching!  Thanks Sherry!
> 
> --Lori



*Lori --*

The one you like (with Henry Winkler) is one of my absolute favorites of the Hallmark holiday movies, and it's one of the highest-rated Hallmark holiday movies on IMDB (the ratings for those movies are usually pretty low).  It's called _The Most Wonderful Time of the Year_.  

Henry plays the uncle to Brooke Burns, who takes a handsome drifter into her home after Henry meets him on a plane and invites him to join them.  The drifter -- named Morgan -- ends up being the best thing that ever happened to the whole family.  He makes breakfast.  He knows how to cook a proper turkey.  He has traveled the globe.  He knows how to decorate for Christmas.  He helps her get a sought-after toy for her son.  He makes the son believe in Santa.  He chases away a thief.

Cameron Mathison was in no less than 3 holiday movies last year -- another favorite of mine, _The Christmas Ornament_ (with Kellie Martin), and _Window Wonderland_ -- both of which were on Hallmark -- and also _Holidaze_ on ABC Family (with Jennie Garth).

_Snowglobe_ is an older movie (meaning from several years ago) with Christina Milian.  The "snowglobe townspeople" in the movie are hilarious, and it's a cute idea.  Cameron Mathison is not in that one, shockingly (since he is in everything else)!


Another movie I liked with a "snowglobe theme" was on Lifetime last year, and it was called _A Snow Globe Christmas_ (starring Alicia Witt).  Very cute -- and there is a nice little twist at the end.  

_Holiday in Handcuffs_ is the one with Melissa Joan Hart and Mario Lopez, correct?

The movie you're talking about is _Christmas with Holly_, with the little girl and the uncles!  I think that was originally a Hallmark Hall of Fame movie that ran on ABC, and now it will be shown on one of the Hallmark channels.


----------



## kylie71

Boy you are GOOD!   Thank You!  You are correct on all of those movies! 
Do you know if their will be any new one's this fall?  Starring our boy, Cameron no doubt!

I Love Morgan in The Most Wonderful of the Year...... ah the Perfect man (read drifter)    Henry Winkler is so cute... not a fan of the fiancé Brooke is wanting to marry.... Love this movie! 

Yes, Holiday in Handcuffs stars Mario Lopez and its cute.. I just love the ice rink  he builds her, I am so sappy!  Her parents are Hilarious! 

Can you tell I am looking forward to these movies again?
Also the new one last year, filmed in Ca, at lake Arrowhead I believe, Runaway Bride or something?  I am horrible with names.
It was cute, with the 2 brother's...  one she already dated, and the other she falls in love with after he rescues her from her car in a snow storm....

Looking forward to these!  What have I done without them?  Watch the Property Brothers on HGTV way too much!   

--Lori


----------



## Sherry E

kylie71 said:


> Boy you are GOOD!   Thank You!  You are correct on all of those movies!
> Do you know if their will be any new one's this fall?  Starring our boy, Cameron no doubt!
> 
> I Love Morgan in The Most Wonderful of the Year...... ah the Perfect man (read drifter)    Henry Winkler is so cute... not a fan of the fiancé Brooke is wanting to marry.... Love this movie!
> 
> Yes, Holiday in Handcuffs stars Mario Lopez and its cute.. I just love the ice rink  he builds her, I am so sappy!  Her parents are Hilarious!
> 
> Can you tell I am looking forward to these movies again?
> Also the new one last year, filmed in Ca, at lake Arrowhead I believe, Runaway Bride or something?  I am horrible with names.
> It was cute, with the 2 brother's...  one she already dated, and the other she falls in love with after he rescues her from her car in a snow storm....
> 
> Looking forward to these!  What have I done without them?  Watch the Property Brothers on HGTV way too much!
> 
> --Lori



*Lori --*

Starting on November 1st, the 2-month long Hallmark Channel Countdown to Christmas marathon begins (it ends somewhere around December 31st or January 1st).  For the first month and a half or so of that marathon, there are brand new movies premiering every Saturday night (and often times Sundays too), and then the older Hallmark movies run all day long (and there are a lot of them).

So, this year, Hallmark will debut 12 brand new movies as part of the November-December Countdown, one of which is a movie called _Northpole_, starring Tiffani Amber Thiessen and Josh Hopkins (of _Cougar Town_), and then all of their older movies will fill in the gaps in between.

There will also be a new Hallmark Hall of Fame holiday movie starring Anne Heche, on ABC.

I'm not sure which of the new movies Cameron Mathison has worked his way into just yet, but he will inevitably show up in something.  However, I notice that the same actors bounce around between making movies for Hallmark, for Lifetime, for the UP channel, for Ion and for ABC Family.  So if Cameron is not in a new holiday movie on Hallmark this year I would bet that he'll pop up in a new movie on one of those other channels!

For this upcoming Christmas in July event on Hallmark (which runs from 7/4 - 7/13), one of the movies that will air is called _Angels Sing_, with Harry Connick Jr.  It's not a Hallmark movie, but I guess Hallmark got the rights to air it.

Otherwise, some of the July movies on the Hallmark Channel will include:  _The Most Wonderful Time of the Year_;  _The Christmas Ornament_, _Window Wonderland_ and _Christmas with Holly_.

There is a whole separate schedule of totally different movies on the Hallmark Movie Channel!

And...the movie you are referring to -- filmed in Lake Arrowhead or Big Bear or somewhere up there -- is yet another one of my all-time favorites -- _Snow Bride_!  Loved loved loved that movie!  Lead character Greta chases a story on a political family and ends up trapped in the snow.  Her car stalls.  She puts on her friend's wedding dress so she won't freeze as she runs through the snow in the dark, and ends up at the cabin belonging to handsome Ben, who turns out to be the subject of the story she was chasing.  Needless to say, because Greta and Ben are both young and impossibly attractive, sparks begin to fly.

I am happy to say that _Snow Bride_ is also on the July 4-July 13th schedule on Hallmark.  

Another great one Hallmark will air in July is _Let it Snow_, with Candace Cameron Bure -- that is one of my top 2 new favorites from last year (out of the 4 or 5 favorites that I had), along with _Snow Bride_.   And also don't miss _A Very Merry Mix-Up_ (starring the ever-present Alicia Witt).


----------



## Luisa

Sherry, I meant to jump on last weekend and let you know we had a build up to Christmas in July movie on last Sunday - A Thanksgiving Holiday(I think I remembered the title right). Even though we don't celebrate thanksgiving here I thought it was odd being on now rather than November, then I realised the timing before CiJ was perfect.


----------



## Sherry E

Luisa said:


> Sherry, I meant to jump on last weekend and let you know we had a build up to Christmas in July movie on last Sunday - A Thanksgiving Holiday(I think I remembered the title right). Even though we don't celebrate thanksgiving here I thought it was odd being on now rather than November, then I realised the timing before CiJ was perfect.



*Luisa --*

That is odd, indeed -- especially since you don't celebrate Thanksgiving there!  We celebrate it here, and we didn't have any Thanksgiving movies!  I guess, as you said, it was the build-up to Christmas in July!

Thanksgiving is an interesting holiday because -- even though it is a major holiday, and a big travel holiday at that -- it is sandwiched between Halloween and Christmas, both of which are huge "decoration" holidays in America, and huge holidays involving parties and special events, themed TV specials and movies, etc.  There are a lot of things to enjoy about Halloween and Christmas, even if one doesn't have family, or money, or any real reason to even be celebrating, because they are both very festive in their own way.  Halloween has a bit of mystery to it, and Christmas just fills the air with good cheer and merriment.

Thanksgiving, on the other hand, is really only about the food (feast) and being with loved ones (whether they are family or friends) -- and about being thankful, of course (not that that's a small thing!).  It's not really about decorations (the "harvest" decorations can really come out for Halloween and just stay up until before Christmas).  It's not about music, or pretty lights, or fun-filled activities (unless you happen to attend some sort of Thanksgiving Day parade).  

Even the TV specials and movies involving Thanksgiving are kind of forgettable a lot of the time.  For example, people remember the _Peanuts_ Halloween special (in which Charlie Brown "got a rock") and people remember the _Peanuts_ Christmas special (who can forget Charlie Brown's sad little tree?), but not as many people remember the Thanksgiving special!

So if people don't have money to travel, and they can't be with family or friends, and they don't particularly like Thanksgiving food, they are sort of out of luck on that holiday!  And yet, there are many people who prefer it over Christmas simply because it doesn't involve all of the other stuff that comes with Christmas.

Anyway, I am just rambling but I had been thinking about the different holidays recently, and find it interesting that Thanksgiving is the more subdued major holiday, placed right in between two very brightly colored, lively, fun, upbeat, exciting, elaborate, celebratory holidays!


----------



## pudinhd

Sherry E said:


> Even the TV specials and movies involving Thanksgiving are kind of forgettable a lot of the time.  For example, people remember the _Peanuts_ Halloween special (in which Charlie Brown "got a rock") and people remember the _Peanuts_ Christmas special (who can forget Charlie Brown's sad little tree?), but not as many people remember the Thanksgiving special!



I love the Peanuts Halloween and Christmas specials...  But the Thanksgiving one is cool, too!  Love the menu!!!


----------



## Natara

I'm joining in! I've actually been lurking around this thread for a while and getting all caught up. It has me super psyched for our holiday trip! 

We're going November 25th through the 29th, which means we'll be there on Thanksgiving Day! So excited. We've been to the DLR during the holiday season several times (it's our tradition to go every year in December), but we've never been for Thanksgiving before... I know the crowds will probably be horrific, but the Thanksgiving food offerings might make up for it 

Christmastime is by far my favorite time to visit! It's just wonderful. 

Also, what you said, Sherry, about Thanksgiving was very interesting!:



Sherry E said:


> Thanksgiving is an interesting holiday because -- even though it is a major holiday, and a big travel holiday at that -- it is sandwiched between Halloween and Christmas, both of which are huge "decoration" holidays in America, and huge holidays involving parties and special events, themed TV specials and movies, etc.  There are a lot of things to enjoy about Halloween and Christmas, even if one doesn't have family, or money, or any real reason to even be celebrating, because they are both very festive in their own way.  Halloween has a bit of mystery to it, and Christmas just fills the air with good cheer and merriment.
> 
> Thanksgiving, on the other hand, is really only about the food (feast) and being with loved ones (whether they are family or friends) -- and about being thankful, of course (not that that's a small thing!).  It's not really about decorations (the "harvest" decorations can really come out for Halloween and just stay up until before Christmas).  It's not about music, or pretty lights, or fun-filled activities (unless you happen to attend some sort of Thanksgiving Day parade).
> 
> So if people don't have money to travel, and they can't be with family or friends, and they don't particularly like Thanksgiving food, they are sort of out of luck on that holiday!  And yet, there are many people who prefer it over Christmas simply because it doesn't involve all of the other stuff that comes with Christmas.



Very true! I remember when I was little, I absolutely hated Thanksgiving. I'm from a small family, and most of my extended family lives really far away, so my parents didn't do any kind of big gatherings. I didn't like the food, either, or the lack of presents (what kid doesn't want presents? Lol). I really just wanted Halloween to lead right into Christmas and get rid of November entirely! 

Now that I'm older (and more of a foodie...), I've learned to appreciate it more for some of the "smaller" things that make it great. Spending it this year in Disneyland will, I'm sure, make it even better. 



> Even the TV specials and movies involving Thanksgiving are kind of forgettable a lot of the time.  For example, people remember the _Peanuts_ Halloween special (in which Charlie Brown "got a rock") and people remember the _Peanuts_ Christmas special (who can forget Charlie Brown's sad little tree?), but not as many people remember the Thanksgiving special!



Another reason I disliked Thanksgiving as a little kid! I _adore_ the Charlie Brown Christmas and Halloween specials (the Halloween one has to be my favorite of the two, though I love them both -- that "I got a rock!" line cracks me up every time!), but I never cared much for the Thanksgiving one. 

There's not really any great Thanksgiving specials or movies that I watch each year, unlike Christmas and Halloween. As you said, a lot of them are pretty forgettable! One thing I do like are the _Friends_ Thanksgiving episodes. They're easily some of the most hilarious _Friends_ episodes, and always manage to get me in a Thanksgiving mood. 

Anyway, I'm so glad to have found this thread! Hopefully, it'll help get me through this miserable summer. I, like some of the others that have posted here, am not at all a summer person and never have been. Nor am I a hot weather person  The promise of autumn and winter being just a few months away is the only thing getting me through the heatwave that's going on where I live right now...


----------



## Sherry E

pudinhd said:


> I love the Peanuts Halloween and Christmas specials...  But the Thanksgiving one is cool, too!  Love the menu!!!



Hi, *pudinhd*!

I think the Thanksgiving special was better than the New Year's special.  I barely remember anything that happened in the New Year's special at all.  The Halloween and Christmas specials are the best, though.  Even the Valentine's Day special was pretty cute (I can't get that teacher's "voice" out of my head).




Natara said:


> I'm joining in! I've actually been lurking around this thread for a while and getting all caught up. It has me super psyched for our holiday trip!
> 
> We're going November 25th through the 29th, which means we'll be there on Thanksgiving Day! So excited. We've been to the DLR during the holiday season several times (it's our tradition to go every year in December), but we've never been for Thanksgiving before... I know the crowds will probably be horrific, but the Thanksgiving food offerings might make up for it
> 
> Christmastime is by far my favorite time to visit! It's just wonderful.
> 
> Also, what you said, Sherry, about Thanksgiving was very interesting!:
> 
> 
> 
> Very true! I remember when I was little, I absolutely hated Thanksgiving. I'm from a small family, and most of my extended family lives really far away, so my parents didn't do any kind of big gatherings. I didn't like the food, either, or the lack of presents (what kid doesn't want presents? Lol). I really just wanted Halloween to lead right into Christmas and get rid of November entirely!
> 
> Now that I'm older (and more of a foodie...), I've learned to appreciate it more for some of the "smaller" things that make it great. Spending it this year in Disneyland will, I'm sure, make it even better.
> 
> 
> 
> Another reason I disliked Thanksgiving as a little kid! I _adore_ the Charlie Brown Christmas and Halloween specials (the Halloween one has to be my favorite of the two, though I love them both -- that "I got a rock!" line cracks me up every time!), but I never cared much for the Thanksgiving one.
> 
> There's not really any great Thanksgiving specials or movies that I watch each year, unlike Christmas and Halloween. As you said, a lot of them are pretty forgettable! One thing I do like are the _Friends_ Thanksgiving episodes. They're easily some of the most hilarious _Friends_ episodes, and always manage to get me in a Thanksgiving mood.
> 
> Anyway, I'm so glad to have found this thread! Hopefully, it'll help get me through this miserable summer. I, like some of the others that have posted here, am not at all a summer person and never have been. Nor am I a hot weather person  The promise of autumn and winter being just a few months away is the only thing getting me through the heatwave that's going on where I live right now...



Welcome, *Natara*!  I'm so glad you joined us.  I hope you will find this thread fun and informative as we march ahead with the Theme Week Countdown beginning in a few weeks, and the excitement of any holiday season-related news trickling in!

A Thanksgiving trip sounds great -- seeing as you are used to going in December (as am I), I wonder if you will enjoy your Thanksgiving trip more or less than your usual December visits.  It will be interesting to hear your comparison and thoughts when you get back.

You know, last year -- based on comments I read -- there seemed to be a bit of a shift in crowds, to where Thanksgiving and the couple of days immediately surrounding it were apparently not as crowded as expected.  Some reports indicated that it was quite crowded, but other people said it was not. 

So you never know -- you may be in for a bit of good luck as far as crowds go.  I tend to think that a fair number of people are moving away from visiting DLR over Thanksgiving because they expect that it will be a madhouse, and moving into early December because it has been known to be a slightly less crazy time.

I have to agree -- as a child I was not keen on Thanksgiving, and I think I have much more of an appreciation for it now than I did then.  I am also from a small family, as you are, and many of my Thanksgivings were spent going to the houses of distant relatives, or work friends of my parents.  I didn't want to spend time with any of those people -- I wanted to stay home and watch the _Twilight Zone_ marathons that used to run on regular, non-cable TV!  I wasn't all that keen on the food back then either -- turkey was okay and cranberry sauce was okay, but I didn't like much else beyond that.  

And I also agree -- I wanted to just skip right ahead from Halloween to Christmas too, or to whatever point in the month it was when the tree went up and the stockings were hung!  With maturity and wisdom, I have grown to enjoy the whole holiday season -- of which Thanksgiving is a huge part, of course -- and the build-up to Christmas after Halloween passes.

I think that Thanksgiving can be a huge success or a big headache, depending on the company you're with and where you spend the holiday (and Disneyland will be a great place to spend it!!).  If you're with the right people in the right place, or if you're just doing something you love doing, it's great.  If you're stuck with a bunch of people you would never want to have dinner with on any other day of the year, it can be a long, agonizing several hours!

You know, I haven't watched the _Friends_ Thanksgiving episodes in years and years -- but I remember laughing uproariously at one of them (Phoebe was saying something hilarious), and I cannot remember which one it was.  I might have to watch them again this year.

I love the "I got a rock" line!  Poor Charlie Brown.

Last year I recall stumbling upon some sort of Thanksgiving special, along the lines of what you might see for Christmas or for Halloween on TLC or on the Travel Channel.  It was all about elaborate ways people celebrate Thanksgiving, and... I was bored!  I thought, "Oh, this looks like one of those fun _Extreme Christmas_ or _Halloween to the Extreme_ shows, but for Thanksgiving!  I'll watch it!"  

And, let's just say, even though the idea of a Thanksgiving-based show along the lines of what is done for Halloween and Christmas is a good one, there is a reason why we don't see a wave of those sorts of shows about Thanksgiving popping up every year.  It is just not a holiday that makes for good "reality TV."  It doesn't carry that same -- for lack of a better word -- excitement that the other holidays carry, which is sad.  

You're another kindred spirit in the 'heat hate'!  I just know there are many of us out there, afraid to come forth and admit to disliking heat and summer because so many people love it!  I would love summer if it could just stay at a nice, reasonable temperature (70 degrees, maximum) -- I can get into summery things when it is not sweltering outside and when the sun isn't so harsh.  Unfortunately, though, I have always been one of those super heat-resistant people, even as a child, so I just can't deal with it.  My tolerance for heat is very low, so it doesn't take much sun to make me miserable.

Yes, indeed, the promise of autumn and winter being right around the corner (though it seems like a really long time) is what gets me through as well!  Summer is merely the vessel to carry us into fall -- which is when the real fun begins!


----------



## Phoenixrising

I was at DL during Thanksgiving last year, and the best advice for weather is to layer. I brought a light weight lined jacket for the morning. Once it warmed up around 9:30am, I either wrapped the jacket around my waist or dumped it into my backpack. Then when it cooled down around 4:30pm I had the jacket for the cooler evening hours. I was wearing t shirt/tank tops during the day, as it was warm for me (coming from the Great White North), but I also noticed people bundled up in fleece jackets, so also factor in where you live and what your tolerances are for warmer weather.


----------



## Sherry E

*Hmmm... this probably means absolutely nothing, and is likely just a goof on Disney's part, but because I have been in "sleuth mode" lately (as I try to look for tiny signs that DLR is going to soon release dates for Halloween Time and for the holiday season), and because we discuss any facts, rumors and speculation about the holidays here in this thread, I will throw it out there.

Yesterday I received my "Disney Side Decal" in the mail from Disney Destinations, as I'm sure many other folks did.  This is the decal that can be made on the Build Your Disney Side part of the Disney Side website.  You can get one free decal (with the background color of your choice) mailed to you, and you can also make more than one downloaded version (with purple backgrounds) of the decal, and the downloads make great avatars and Facebook profile pictures.  I made 3 different versions for download -- with different outfits and accessories, one of which was with a Santa hat!  -- and I ordered one of them as the actual decal (which has a blue background) to be mailed.


Anyway, decal talk aside, the cardstock-ish insert in the envelope (used to prevent the decal from bending in the mail) says:  



"Discover an assortment of grown-up fun just for you at Disneyland Resort during December!"  (Disney knows I love my December trips!)



Then, in the options for things to do, the very last suggestion says:

"Holidays at Disneyland Resort -- Select nights Nov. and Dec."



Is anyone thinking what I am thinking?  If not, let me tell you what jumped out at me right away.


"SELECT NIGHTS"?????



I am fairly certain that it means nothing and was just a poor choice of phrasing by whoever put this decal insert together, but to say "Select nights" makes it sound as if the "Holidays at Disneyland Resort" (which is the name of the Holiday Season at DLR) are only going to be celebrated on "Select nights"!!!!!


For those who are new to the Holidays at Disneyland Resort, the whole season usually (officially) begins shortly after Veterans Day and lasts all the way through the first Sunday after New Year's Day, if not slightly later than that!  There are no "Select nights."  It's every single night and day.

The Candelight Ceremony/Processional happens on "select nights" in December.

The Downtown Disney entertainment in 2013 happened on "Select days and nights" throughout the season.  

Mickey's Halloween Party happens on "Select nights" in September and October.

Santa Claus appears at the 3 different Disneyland Resort hotels at "select times" in November and December.

But, as recently as last year, the "Holidays at Disneyland Resort" have been a daily and nightly thing from mid-November to early January of the following year.



So....was this just a bad choice of wording for Disney, or could they possibly be referring to an upcoming Christmas party -- which would be a totally different thing???  Surely a Christmas party would, indeed, only happen on "Select nights" in November and December, so that would make total sense.  

Or... will some of the regular, expected holiday season entertainment now be scaled back to only taking place on "Select nights"???

Maybe so.  But the overall "Holidays at Disneyland Resort" as we know them -- a.k.a. the Entire Holiday Season -- had better be happening Every. Single. Day. And. Night. *


​


----------



## pudinhd

Sherry E said:


> *Hmmm... this probably means absolutely nothing, and is likely just a goof on Disney's part, but because I have been in "sleuth mode" lately (as I try to look for tiny signs that DLR is going to soon release dates for Halloween Time and for the holiday season), and because we discuss any facts, rumors and speculation about the holidays here in this thread, I will throw it out there.
> 
> Yesterday I received my "Disney Side Decal" in the mail from Disney Destinations, as I'm sure many other folks did.  This is the decal that can be made on the Build Your Disney Side part of the Disney Side website.  You can get one free decal (with the background color of your choice) mailed to you, and you can also make more than one downloaded version (with purple backgrounds) of the decal, and the downloads make great avatars and Facebook profile pictures.  I made 3 different versions for download -- with different outfits and accessories, one of which was with a Santa hat!  -- and I ordered one of them as the actual decal (which has a blue background) to be mailed.
> 
> 
> Anyway, decal talk aside, the cardboard-ish insert in the envelope (used to prevent the decal from bending in the mail) says:
> 
> 
> 
> "Discover an assortment of grown-up fun just for you at Disneyland Resort during December!"  (Disney knows I love my December trips!)
> 
> 
> 
> Then, in the options for things to do, the very last suggestion says:
> 
> "Holidays at Disneyland Resort -- Select nights Nov. and Dec."
> 
> 
> 
> Is anyone thinking what I am thinking?  If not, let me tell you what jumped out at me right away.
> 
> 
> "SELECT NIGHTS"?????
> 
> 
> 
> I am fairly certain that it means nothing and was just a poor choice of phrasing by whoever put this decal insert together, but to say "Select nights" makes it sound as if the "Holidays at Disneyland Resort" (which is the name of the Holiday Season at DLR) are only going to be celebrated on "Select nights"!!!!!
> 
> 
> For those who are new to the Holidays at Disneyland Resort, the whole season usually (officially) begins shortly after Veterans Day and lasts all the way through the first Sunday after New Year's Day, if not slightly later than that!  There are no "Select nights."  It's every single night and day.
> 
> The Candelight Ceremony/Processional happens on "select nights" in December.
> 
> The Downtown Disney entertainment in 2013 happened on "Select days and nights" throughout the season.
> 
> Mickey's Halloween Party happens on "Select nights" in September and October.
> 
> Santa Claus appears at the 3 different Disneyland Resort hotels at "select times" in November and December.
> 
> But, as recently as last year, the "Holidays at Disneyland Resort" have been a daily and nightly thing from mid-November to early January of the following year.
> 
> 
> 
> So....was this just a bad choice of wording for Disney, or could they possibly be referring to an upcoming Christmas party -- which would be a totally different thing???  Surely a Christmas party would, indeed, only happen on "Select nights" in November and December, so that would make total sense.
> 
> Or... will some of the regular, expected holiday season entertainment now be scaled back to only taking place on "Select nights"???
> 
> Maybe so.  But the overall "Holidays at Disneyland Resort" as we know them -- a.k.a. the Entire Holiday Season -- had better be happening Every. Single. Day. And. Night. *
> 
> 
> ​



Wow!!!!    We received our decal yetserday, also, but I haven't opened it yet.  I do think the "Select nights" is very interesting wording!!  I wish they would just spill the beans already!!!


----------



## mom2rtk

Sherry, don't hate me, but I'm hoping for a party.  But I think I've said that before. It would allow us to see the non-Christmas stuff as well as the Christmas stuff, all in one trip. That's a real bonus to those of us who can't get there more than once a year. But the best part is that it would be an awesome way to supplement that dang 5 day ticket they limit us to.

That said.......... I read that as meaning it's not every single day in November and December. Which could totally be consistent with no party and holiday season starting in mid-November sometime.

I guess only time will tell. In the mean time, I refuse to book any air or hotel until I know more.


----------



## siskaren

I wouldn't worry about it. At WDW they say that Magical Express is available at select resorts, when it's available at every on site resort. Also, it could just be referring to the fact that it's not for the entire month of November. Still, a poor choice of wording.


----------



## Sherry E

pudinhd said:


> Wow!!!!    We received our decal yetserday, also, but I haven't opened it yet.  I do think the "Select nights" is very interesting wording!!  I wish they would just spill the beans already!!!



*pudinhd --*

Let me know if your decal insert has a reference to "December" in it.  I am thinking they mentioned December in mine because my hotels stays have usually been in December (in recent years), and they know I'm a guaranteed December visitor!




mom2rtk said:


> Sherry, don't hate me, but I'm hoping for a party.  But I think I've said that before. It would allow us to see the non-Christmas stuff as well as the Christmas stuff, all in one trip. That's a real bonus to those of us who can't get there more than once a year. But the best part is that it would be an awesome way to supplement that dang 5 day ticket they limit us to.
> 
> That said.......... I read that as meaning it's not every single day in November and December. Which could totally be consistent with no party and holiday season starting in mid-November sometime.
> 
> I guess only time will tell. In the mean time, I refuse to book any air or hotel until I know more.



*Janet --*

I don't blame you for not wanting to book any lodging or flights yet!  I don't trust that sneaky Disney!  Whenever we think we have them nailed down to a predictable pattern and that something will or won't happen, they suddenly change things up (for example, I never, ever would have pegged a Monday or Tuesday start date to the holiday season after years of Friday start dates -- and yet, they have been starting the holidays on days other than Fridays for the last few years!).  They can't be trusted!





siskaren said:


> I wouldn't worry about it. At WDW they say that Magical Express is available at select resorts, when it's available at every on site resort. Also, it could just be referring to the fact that it's not for the entire month of November. Still, a poor choice of wording.



*siskaren --*

I agree with you and really don't think it meant anything, either, but it is interesting that the wording in my decal insert is different from the wording in the Holidays section of the Disneyland Resort website (which clearly says "_from mid-November to early January_").  The poor choice of wording in the decal insert from Disney Destinations could imply something a bit different to anyone new to the season, who wasn't really aware of how things work.

Then again, there was that bit of unofficial, unconfirmed info that *Carrie (Escape2Disney)* got recently (from someone in the travel industry) and shared with us, which indicated that DLR was going to have a Christmas party like the one at WDW this year, and that tickets would be going on sale "in a couple of months" (which would be fairly soon, at this point).  

I was quite certain that the travel person gave Escape the wrong info, as that person may have gotten the Halloween Party confused with a Christmas party!  I think that, if there were to be a major multi-night party this year, we would hear something about it in July or August, at the very latest.  It would be big news.  If we haven't heard anything by August I think we're in the clear!


----------



## pudinhd

Sherry E said:


> *pudinhd --*
> 
> Let me know if your decal insert has a reference to "December" in it.  I am thinking they mentioned December in mine because my hotels stays have usually been in December (in recent years), and they know I'm a guaranteed December visitor!



My insert says "Discover an assortment of grown-up fun just for you at Disneyland Resort during December!"  This totally applies since we don't have kids.  Under one of the pictures, it does say "Holidays at Disneyland Resort - Select nights Nov. and Dec."


----------



## JadeDarkstar

one- let it be for during my trip please, two let it be a party lol


----------



## Natara

Sherry E said:


> You know, last year -- based on comments I read -- there seemed to be a bit of a shift in crowds, to where Thanksgiving and the couple of days immediately surrounding it were apparently not as crowded as expected.  Some reports indicated that it was quite crowded, but other people said it was not.
> 
> So you never know -- you may be in for a bit of good luck as far as crowds go.  I tend to think that a fair number of people are moving away from visiting DLR over Thanksgiving because they expect that it will be a madhouse, and moving into early December because it has been known to be a slightly less crazy time.



Ooh, yay! That makes me feel better. Even if it is pretty crowded, I can deal with that; I've been mentally prepping myself for it ever since I booked this trip, in fact  It's just the wall-to-wall kind of crowds, where you can barely move, that would be a bit... challenging. 

Still, I definitely think the overall fun of the trip will make any crowds worth it! The holiday decorations, overlays and special Christmas touches always puts me in a good-mood bubble 

As for the *"Select Nights"* wording...

Wow! If (and this is a pretty big "if") it wasn't just a goof and the wording was somewhat intentional to reflect a shift in the holiday season... this is really something to ponder! Of course I still believe it might've just been poor wording, as many others have said, but it certainly sounds like they're pointing toward _something._ 

I personally think that they should start doing parties, just at DCA and not at DL  Imagine the possibilities of a holiday party at DCA! They could add new shows over there, an overlay or two, fun events... it would feel, to me, like a missed opportunity if they started having Christmas parties over at DL instead of DCA. Especially since they already have MHP at Disneyland. I mean, seriously -- where's the love for DCA?? 

If they did a DCA party, they could then keep all of the fun we love at DL (the amazing holiday fireworks show, the parade) as free, non-party exclusives. It's really the best solution, I think.

I just hope that if they were to do a DCA party and have it include a WoC wintertime show, they would make the holiday show better!  The one they had last year was pretty weak, in my opinion. Well, except for the "Let it Go" portion. That part gave me chills. 

Anyway, I do think that the "Select Nights" bit was a little odd and could very easily mean _something,_ but, of course, it was also likely just a weird choice of wording.  My opinion is that they will wait for next year to introduce the parties, either at DL or DCA (though hopefully at DCA!)... but, I could be wrong. I'm kind of hoping that if they're going to start doing holiday parties, they just tell us already instead of making us wait another year! The suspense is killing me.


----------



## mom2rtk

Natara said:


> I just hope that if they were to do a DCA party and have it include a WoC wintertime show, they would make the holiday show better!  The one they had last year was pretty weak, in my opinion. Well, except for the "Let it Go" portion. That part gave me chills.



Based on the lukewarm reception holiday WOC got last year, I really can't see them expecting that to carry a hard ticket party. I'd still go though, just to get more park access besides my 5 day ticket.


----------



## dolphingirl47

I am actually quite excited by this and would love a party. Of course, I have never experienced Disneyland during the holiday season. I am certainly glad that I have extended the Disneyland part of my vacation.

Corinna


----------



## JadeDarkstar

i wish we would get conformation and prices lol come on Disney tell us


----------



## tksbaskets

How did I miss the entire free Disney Decal deal?  I went and ordered mine


----------



## Gisele

tksbaskets said:
			
		

> How did I miss the entire free Disney Decal deal?  I went and ordered mine



I guess that makes two of us! Sometimes, I feel like I  just came out of a cave man. Lol....that be cave.....man. Although, in this case, cave man works too. 
Anyway, is there a link for these decals? Tia


----------



## siskaren

Gisele said:


> I guess that makes two of us! Sometimes, I feel like I  just came out of a cave man. Lol....that be cave.....man. Although, in this case, cave man works too.
> Anyway, is there a link for these decals? Tia



http://buildyourdisneyside.com/#/


----------



## Gisele

siskaren said:
			
		

> http://buildyourdisneyside.com/#/



Thank you.


----------



## kylie71

Cool, just ordered mine!!!

--Lori


----------



## KCmike

The free decal link is awesome.  I created one for our family and can't wait to get it in the mail and surprise them with it!  Thanks everyone for the link!!


----------



## Sherry E

Those of you who are just now accessing the link to the free decal page (*Gisele, Lori, Mike*) that *siskaren* posted, did you not see the link to "Build Your Disney Side" that I included in my post (on the previous page) about the mysterious wording of "Holidays at Disneyland Resort - Select nights Nov. and Dec."??  (It's just one page back!  And I explained that you can order one actual decal and also make multiple versions for download.)

_That's_ the real "news," if we want to call it that -- "Select nights."  What does "Select nights" mean?  I don't want that to get overlooked in the decal shuffle!  But the Parks Blog actually did a piece about the decal quite a while back (like mid-May or so), and I posted quite a bit about it over in the Halloween thread.  I thought I had mentioned it here too, but maybe not, because it wasn't holiday-specific.


​




pudinhd said:


> My insert says "Discover an assortment of grown-up fun just for you at Disneyland Resort during December!"  This totally applies since we don't have kids.  Under one of the pictures, it does say "Holidays at Disneyland Resort - Select nights Nov. and Dec."



*pudinhd --*

Mine says the same thing.  I guess they figure that those of us without kids want "grown-up fun."  But why did they single out December for both of us?  For me it makes sense because that's when all of my hotel stays take place.  Did you stay onsite in December?





JadeDarkstar said:


> one- let it be for during my trip please, two let it be a party lol



*Jade --*

I am going to assume that if and when there ever is a party, it would probably not begin right when the holiday season begins.  It would probably start a week or two after the official start of the season.  I could be wrong, but it seems like a similar schedule to the Halloween Party might occur.




Natara said:


> Ooh, yay! That makes me feel better. Even if it is pretty crowded, I can deal with that; I've been mentally prepping myself for it ever since I booked this trip, in fact  It's just the wall-to-wall kind of crowds, where you can barely move, that would be a bit... challenging.
> 
> Still, I definitely think the overall fun of the trip will make any crowds worth it! The holiday decorations, overlays and special Christmas touches always puts me in a good-mood bubble
> 
> As for the *"Select Nights"* wording...
> 
> Wow! If (and this is a pretty big "if") it wasn't just a goof and the wording was somewhat intentional to reflect a shift in the holiday season... this is really something to ponder! Of course I still believe it might've just been poor wording, as many others have said, but it certainly sounds like they're pointing toward _something._
> 
> I personally think that they should start doing parties, just at DCA and not at DL  Imagine the possibilities of a holiday party at DCA! They could add new shows over there, an overlay or two, fun events... it would feel, to me, like a missed opportunity if they started having Christmas parties over at DL instead of DCA. Especially since they already have MHP at Disneyland. I mean, seriously -- where's the love for DCA??
> 
> If they did a DCA party, they could then keep all of the fun we love at DL (the amazing holiday fireworks show, the parade) as free, non-party exclusives. It's really the best solution, I think.
> 
> I just hope that if they were to do a DCA party and have it include a WoC wintertime show, they would make the holiday show better!  The one they had last year was pretty weak, in my opinion. Well, except for the "Let it Go" portion. That part gave me chills.
> 
> Anyway, I do think that the "Select Nights" bit was a little odd and could very easily mean _something,_ but, of course, it was also likely just a weird choice of wording.  My opinion is that they will wait for next year to introduce the parties, either at DL or DCA (though hopefully at DCA!)... but, I could be wrong. I'm kind of hoping that if they're going to start doing holiday parties, they just tell us already instead of making us wait another year! The suspense is killing me.



*Natara --*

I've always though a DCA party would be a good idea, but Winter Dreams, Viva Navidad (which I loved) and the Mad T Party would probably not provide enough interesting entertainment to make people want to buy tickets.  That's the problem.  Those are all entertaining enough when they are part of the regular schedule of holiday activities, but not interesting enough for a hard ticket event.  However, if Disney finally busted out the long-delayed Toy Story Midway Mania overlay, that could be an extra perk.

Last year it definitely seemed as though Disney was building up the holiday merriment in DCA, both in décor and in entertainment.  Suddenly there were decorations in Hollywood Land.  Suddenly they had "Elf Days" for a week in Grizzly Peak.  I think that all of that was a concerted effort to make DCA more interesting to anyone who doesn't want to attend a future party in Disneyland.  If people don't want to pay whatever amount for a party in DL, they won't feel totally disconnected from the holiday fun in DCA.

Still, though, it would be sad if the very old holiday parade and fireworks suddenly became the big tickets items in a party at DL.

I think that the expected "new" nighttime parade -- which will probably be included in the 60th anniversary events next year -- will likely take the place of the Christmas Fantasy Parade and Believe in Holiday Magic Fireworks on certain nights, and that's how a party can be worked in.  Disney could run the new nighttime show on "select nights" and then run CFP and BIHM on party nights.  They could essentially sell the CFP and BIHM by making them suddenly less accessible next year.



mom2rtk said:


> Based on the lukewarm reception holiday WOC got last year, I really can't see them expecting that to carry a hard ticket party. I'd still go though, just to get more park access besides my 5 day ticket.



*Janet --*

Lukewarm is a good word for it.  I don't think anyone cared enough about Winter Dreams to want to pay extra to see it.  There would have to be other things too, if the party were to be held in DCA.




dolphingirl47 said:


> I am actually quite excited by this and would love a party. Of course, I have never experienced Disneyland during the holiday season. I am certainly glad that I have extended the Disneyland part of my vacation.
> 
> Corinna



*Corinna --*

That mysterious "Select nights" wording may mean nothing, but the fact that it says "select" and the fact that it says "nights" (as opposed to days?) is interesting.  There is no denying that.  It's just weird that it is not consistent with the wording that is used in the Holidays section of the DLR website.



JadeDarkstar said:


> i wish we would get conformation and prices lol come on Disney tell us



*Jade --*

That's the main thing.  They (Disney) need to just stop worrying about the fact that it's summer, and that they think that no one wants holiday season (or Halloween Time information) right now.  People want the information and details in advance, so plans can be made/adjusted, whatever!

Everyone wants to know what the plans and details are, regardless of what season it is!





tksbaskets said:


> How did I miss the entire free Disney Decal deal?  I went and ordered mine




*TK --*

I thought you knew about the decal!  I hope you made multiple versions for download as well as the one for mailing.  You can change the background and the outfits and everything, for each version.





Gisele said:


> I guess that makes two of us! Sometimes, I feel like I  just came out of a cave man. Lol....that be cave.....man. Although, in this case, cave man works too.
> Anyway, is there a link for these decals? Tia



*Gisele --*

siskaren kindly gave you the link, but there was a link to Build Your Disney Side in my "Select dates" announcement/post on the previous page!



kylie71 said:


> Cool, just ordered mine!!!
> 
> --Lori



*Lori --*

Cool!




KCmike said:


> The free decal link is awesome.  I created one for our family and can't wait to get it in the mail and surprise them with it!  Thanks everyone for the link!!



*Mike --*

I'm glad you got one -- I assumed everyone saw the Parks Blog about the decal back in May, and I posted a lot about it (as I made different versions of the download) in the Halloween thread quite some time ago.


​


----------



## siskaren

Sherry E said:


> Those of you who are just now accessing the link to the free decal page (*Gisele, Lori, Mike*) that *siskaren* posted, did you not see the link to "Build Your Disney Side" that I included in my post (on the previous page) about the mysterious wording of "Holidays at Disneyland Resort - Select nights Nov. and Dec."??  (It's just one page back!  And I explained that you can order one actual decal and also make multiple versions for download.)



Uh, I missed it myself.  Well, actually I figured you had posted the link back when you first mentioned ordering the decal and figured it would take awhile to find the exact post, so I just googled and found the link that way.


----------



## KCmike

*Sherry E*...I completely missed it.  I'm so sorry.  I get email updates when people post (like we all do) but I had been on vacation and getting my store ready for back to school and must have just pulled a goofy!


----------



## Sherry E

siskaren said:


> Uh, I missed it myself.  Well, actually I figured you had posted the link back when you first mentioned ordering the decal and figured it would take awhile to find the exact post, so I just googled and found the link that way.



I am not sure if I posted the decal info in this thread back in May.  It wasn't holiday-related, so I don't recall if I did.  I know I posted it in the Halloween Superthread.  I wouldn't expect anyone to look for that.

I'm talking about what I posted this morning, about "Select nights."  The Build Your Disney Side link is in the second paragraph!  It's just one page back.  It's right there, in dark/bold lettering (not in red), where I typed Build Your Disney Side. Click on it and it goes right to the page.

In any case, my point is that I wanted to make sure that Gisele, Mike, Lori, etc., did not miss the post about the "Select nights," since no one seemed to see the Build Your Disney Side link when I posted it! 

If I hadn't seen the "Select nights" thing about the holiday season, I would not have posted here about the decal!  I just want to make sure that people are not missing what could end up being relevant to the holiday season!





KCmike said:


> *Sherry E*...I completely missed it.  I'm so sorry.  I get email updates when people post (like we all do) but I had been on vacation and getting my store ready for back to school and must have just pulled a goofy!



My post with the Build Your Disney Side link was from this morning, today, and it was about the "Select nights" thing in relation to the holiday season!  It's on the previous page!


----------



## mvf-m11c

I haven't post on this thread for quite some time and so much activity. Thanks for the link everyone. I was able to make my decal today. Mine is for my family members that have gone to the parks with me. 

As for the party, it doesn't make sense to do it this year. I have said this over and over in the past *Sherry*, if the DLR does do a party in the near future at DL, they will have to come up with a new parade and firework show since "A Christmas Fantasy" parade and "Believe...In Holiday Magic" fireworks. As for regular visitors during the holiday season at the DLR, I won't never pay extra to see the parade & fireworks since it is part of the holiday tradition at DL. DCA can be a very nice place to have a paid party with all the additions during the holiday season last year. I'm hoping that the DLR improves WoC: Winter Dreams for this upcoming holiday season. It was a nice variation of WoC but it doesn't even compare to the original one. 

The other thing that is making me very curious when the "A Christmas Fantasy" parade starts up again during the holiday season is the Ice Rink float where Mickey & Minnie skate in the parade. Disney converted the Ice Rink float to the Frozen pre-parade for Mickey's Soundsational Parade. I am wondering when we get to the holiday season and "A Christmas Fantasy" parade restarts, will the Frozen pre-parade float be converted back to the Ice Rink float or will there be something different. 

It will be nice when the dates and information for the Halloween season to be posted since we are getting closer to September.


----------



## Sherry E

mvf-m11c said:


> I haven't post on this thread for quite some time and so much activity. Thanks for the link everyone. I was able to make my decal today. Mine is for my family members that have gone to the parks with me.
> 
> As for the party, it doesn't make sense to do it this year. I have said this over and over in the past *Sherry*, if the DLR does do a party in the near future at DL, they will have to come up with a new parade and firework show since "A Christmas Fantasy" parade and "Believe...In Holiday Magic" fireworks. As for regular visitors during the holiday season at the DLR, I won't never pay extra to see the parade & fireworks since it is part of the holiday tradition at DL. DCA can be a very nice place to have a paid party with all the additions during the holiday season last year. I'm hoping that the DLR improves WoC: Winter Dreams for this upcoming holiday season. It was a nice variation of WoC but it doesn't even compare to the original one.
> 
> The other thing that is making me very curious when the "A Christmas Fantasy" parade starts up again during the holiday season is the Ice Rink float where Mickey & Minnie skate in the parade. Disney converted the Ice Rink float to the Frozen pre-parade for Mickey's Soundsational Parade. I am wondering when we get to the holiday season and "A Christmas Fantasy" parade restarts, will the Frozen pre-parade float be converted back to the Ice Rink float or will there be something different.
> 
> It will be nice when the dates and information for the Halloween season to be posted since we are getting closer to September.



*Bret --*

The Build Your Disney Side decal was announced by the Parks Blog in May and I posted photos of the different versions of mine in the Halloween thread!  Does no one else here read the Parks Blog?  I posted the link and then siskaren posted it (because apparently everyone missed it in my post from this morning).

That _Frozen_ float might just be integrated back into the Christmas Fantasy Parade in some way -- either that, or the Christmas Fantasy Parade will get another float in its place.  You're right -- that is going to be interesting to follow when the holidays start again.  I wonder what will happen to that float.

What is your opinion about what the "Select nights Nov. and Dec." reference means?  That is the first time I've seen that wording used in regards to Disneyland's holiday season and it is not the wording used on the DLR website in the Holidays section.


----------



## KCmike

I don't know but Select Nights sounds like a Hard Ticket Event to me.  Maybe this means free cookies and hot chocolate?


----------



## Sherry E

KCmike said:


> I don't know but Select Nights sounds like a Hard Ticket Event to me.  Maybe this means free cookies and hot chocolate?



I hope it means something more exciting than just that, but it may be just that!  That would be some expensive cookies and chocolate!

"Select nights Nov. and Dec." is very curious wording.  At first I was certain that it probably didn't mean anything when I saw it on the insert in the Disney Destinations envelope.  The more I think about it, though, why would it say "Select _nights_"?  Nothing on DLR's website has ever said "Select nights," unless it was talking about a specific limited evening event -- not a whole season that takes place in the daytime too.

So I am very suspicious.


----------



## Natara

Sherry E said:


> I've always though a DCA party would be a good idea, but Winter Dreams, Viva Navidad (which I loved) and the Mad T Party would probably not provide enough interesting entertainment to make people want to buy tickets.  That's the problem.  Those are all entertaining enough when they are part of the regular schedule of holiday activities, but not interesting enough for a hard ticket event.  However, if Disney finally busted out the long-delayed Toy Story Midway Mania overlay, that could be an extra perk.



  

I heard about the TSMM overlay before and thought it sounded so cool! I would love to have that be a regular part of the holiday lineup. I imagine it would be quite fun, not to mention popular! 



> Last year it definitely seemed as though Disney was building up the holiday merriment in DCA, both in décor and in entertainment.  Suddenly there were decorations in Hollywood Land.  Suddenly they had "Elf Days" for a week in Grizzly Peak.  I think that all of that was a concerted effort to make DCA more interesting to anyone who doesn't want to attend a future party in Disneyland.  If people don't want to pay whatever amount for a party in DL, they won't feel totally disconnected from the holiday fun in DCA.
> 
> Still, though, it would be sad if the very old holiday parade and fireworks suddenly became the big tickets items in a party at DL.



I noticed that! I loved the sleigh and reindeer over in Hollywood Land. So cute. 

I just feel like DCA has so much potential for a holiday party. The issue with doing it in DL is that I've seen the fireworks and parade so many times that I'm not sure it would be worth it to buy tickets to see them again, yet obviously, I wouldn't want to be kicked out of the park early due to a party, either! 

If they were to redo the Winter Dreams show slightly and make it stronger (something actually worth seeing time and time again, like the regular WoC show), and maybe add in some other holiday fun (like the TSMM overlay and maybe some kind of Christmas-themed show over at Hyperion Theatre -- though I know the latter is probably just me dreaming!), I feel like it could work. 

I'd just be pretty disappointed if the parade and fireworks over at DL would be the star attractions of a party. Like mvf-m11c, it wouldn't be worth it to me to buy tickets if those are what I'd be paying for. Not after seeing both enough times to have practically memorized them! 

Oh, and I saw your link to the Build Your Disney Side thing on the previous page, Sherry, and used it to make my decal right after you posted it. So, your link didn't go entirely unnoticed!


----------



## mvf-m11c

Sherry E said:


> *Bret --*
> 
> The decal was announced by the Parks Blog in May!  Does no one else here read the Parks Blog?  I posted the link and then siskaren posted it (because apparently everyone missed it in my post from this morning).
> 
> That _Frozen_ float might just be integrated back into the Christmas Fantasy Parade in some way -- either that, or the Christmas Fantasy Parade will get another float in its place.
> 
> What is your opinion about what the "Select nights Nov. and Dec." reference means?  That is the first time I've seen that wording used in regards to Disneyland's holiday season and it is not the wording used on the DLR website in the Holidays section.



There are times when I just don't read all the blogs on the Disney Parks Blog. I might have missed it when I was on it.

It will be nice for the Frozen pre-parade float that is being used right now during Mickey's Soundsational parade be converted back to the Ice Rink float when we get to the holiday season. It was surprising to see that Disney converted the Ice Rink float to the Frozen pre-parade float instead of making a new float. It does make sense to use the Ice Rink float while all the rest of the CFP floats are backstage until it is the holiday season. 

When I read about the "Holidays at the Disneyland Resort - Select nights in November and December", my first impression was that the DLR will be having paid party days on selected days in November and December. I am also very suspicious of what that means and hope that it doesn't mean another party ticket event. I could be wrong but this is my opinion when I read about it. It doesn't make sense to do a paid event with no new announcements with a few months to go until the holiday season. Just as you said that it might not be a paid party event but selected nights that the DLR will do something special during the holiday season and still leave the parade and fireworks at DL the same as is during the holiday season. Doing those paid events at DL (MHP) & MK (MNSSHP & MVMCP) are very expensive just to have free candy (for Halloween party), hot chocolate & cookies. For me to go to these parties is the shows like the parades and fireworks. I have done all those paid parties at DL & MK and it is very expensive to be in the parks when I have an AP (Premier when I was at WDW).


----------



## kylie71

Sherry--

OK, I went back at your prompting earlier, and read your post in RED, and I am hyperventilating!   
I REALLY hope this does not mean a hard ticket party!  As soon as I read "Select Nights"  Christmas Party popped into my head!   I am hoping they are just referring to the Candlelight Processional, and not the parade..  
Those new tunnels or sidewalks are not going to block us from seeing the decorations on Mainstreet USA are they??  I am really panicking now!  I really love all the decorations on Mainstreet, I spend hours looking, taking pics, strolling, Please do not let  them separate us from entering Mainstreet!
  I need a glass of wine!

--Lori


----------



## Luisa

I think I'm reading it differently - 'Discover an assortment of grown up fun' sounds like maybe they are coming up with more adult options. Could select nights only maybe mean something in Downtown Disney or the Mad Tea Party - having an adults only type event?


----------



## pudinhd

Sherry E said:


> *pudinhd --*
> Mine says the same thing.  I guess they figure that those of us without kids want "grown-up fun."  But why did they single out December for both of us?  For me it makes sense because that's when all of my hotel stays take place.  Did you stay onsite in December?



I am not sure if we have stayed onsite during December, but I don't think so.  We live less than an hour away, so we only stay at the hotels for special occasions.


----------



## Sherry E

Natara said:


> I heard about the TSMM overlay before and thought it sounded so cool! I would love to have that be a regular part of the holiday lineup. I imagine it would be quite fun, not to mention popular!
> 
> 
> I noticed that! I loved the sleigh and reindeer over in Hollywood Land. So cute.
> 
> I just feel like DCA has so much potential for a holiday party. The issue with doing it in DL is that I've seen the fireworks and parade so many times that I'm not sure it would be worth it to buy tickets to see them again, yet obviously, I wouldn't want to be kicked out of the park early due to a party, either!
> 
> If they were to redo the Winter Dreams show slightly and make it stronger (something actually worth seeing time and time again, like the regular WoC show), and maybe add in some other holiday fun (like the TSMM overlay and maybe some kind of Christmas-themed show over at Hyperion Theatre -- though I know the latter is probably just me dreaming!), I feel like it could work.
> 
> I'd just be pretty disappointed if the parade and fireworks over at DL would be the star attractions of a party. Like mvf-m11c, it wouldn't be worth it to me to buy tickets if those are what I'd be paying for. Not after seeing both enough times to have practically memorized them!
> 
> Oh, and I saw your link to the Build Your Disney Side thing on the previous page, Sherry, and used it to make my decal right after you posted it. So, your link didn't go entirely unnoticed!



*Natara --*

I am probably one of the few who wouldn't mind it if the Halloween party moved back to DCA, so if a Christmas party were held there it would be fine with me!  I think DCA has a lot of potential too, if they just added in the right selling points for a hard ticket party.

I think that if DLR had tried to have a Christmas party 10 years ago and include the old holiday fireworks and old Christmas parade in it, it would have been better than doing it now.  Those events -- although not everyone has seen them -- are just too old to want to pay extra for.

However, if the likely "new nighttime parade" is headed to DL next year, chances are that it will impact the Believe in Holiday Magic and Christmas Fantasy Parade schedules.  Disney can use that to their advantage by making it seem as though BIHM and CFP are going away after this year -- which would prompt a bunch of people to buy party tickets to see them "one last time."  

Another problem is that a party in DL would hold the 2 ride overlays and the Winter Castle lighting hostage on party nights too.   Sure, they would be available every other day and night but they would not be available on party nights if a party were held in DL.  So whatever was happening in DCA would have to make up for the lack of snow on Main Street, IASWH and HMH on those nights too!

I think the Hyperion could certainly be used for something -- in fact, that was one of the things that ran through my mind last year when I noticed decorations in Hollywood Land.  I wondered if Disney was sprucing up Hollywood Land with the intention of eventually doing something at the Hyperion for the holiday season.

I'm glad that someone saw my link to Build Your Disney Side!  I really didn't mind that part getting overlooked so much, but I was afraid that the people who missed it were also overlooking the "Select nights" stuff -- which was the whole point of that post!  






mvf-m11c said:


> There are times when I just don't read all the blogs on the Disney Parks Blog. I might have missed it when I was on it.
> 
> It will be nice for the Frozen pre-parade float that is being used right now during Mickey's Soundsational parade be converted back to the Ice Rink float when we get to the holiday season. It was surprising to see that Disney converted the Ice Rink float to the Frozen pre-parade float instead of making a new float. It does make sense to use the Ice Rink float while all the rest of the CFP floats are backstage until it is the holiday season.
> 
> When I read about the "Holidays at the Disneyland Resort - Select nights in November and December", my first impression was that the DLR will be having paid party days on selected days in November and December. I am also very suspicious of what that means and hope that it doesn't mean another party ticket event. I could be wrong but this is my opinion when I read about it. It doesn't make sense to do a paid event with no new announcements with a few months to go until the holiday season. Just as you said that it might not be a paid party event but selected nights that the DLR will do something special during the holiday season and still leave the parade and fireworks at DL the same as is during the holiday season. Doing those paid events at DL (MHP) & MK (MNSSHP & MVMCP) are very expensive just to have free candy (for Halloween party), hot chocolate & cookies. For me to go to these parties is the shows like the parades and fireworks. I have done all those paid parties at DL & MK and it is very expensive to be in the parks when I have an AP (Premier when I was at WDW).



*Bret --*

"Select nights Nov. and Dec." is such a confusing sentence, isn't it?  It's not something Disney would usually use to describe a whole season.  It's more what would be used to describe a nighttime event. So there would either have to be something brand new headed our way, or they are going to scale back some of the existing entertainment and only run it on "select nights" - or both.

Either that, or it was just a poor choice of wording and means absolutely nothing!




kylie71 said:


> Sherry--
> 
> OK, I went back at your prompting earlier, and read your post in RED, and I am hyperventilating!
> I REALLY hope this does not mean a hard ticket party!  As soon as I read "Select Nights"  Christmas Party popped into my head!   I am hoping they are just referring to the Candlelight Processional, and not the parade..
> Those new tunnels or sidewalks are not going to block us from seeing the decorations on Mainstreet USA are they??  I am really panicking now!  I really love all the decorations on Mainstreet, I spend hours looking, taking pics, strolling, Please do not let  them separate us from entering Mainstreet!
> I need a glass of wine!
> 
> --Lori



*Lori --*



I think that the back alleys being worked on behind Main Street are supposed to eventually help with traffic flow when they have events such as the Unleash the Villains thing that they had in 2013, or like the Candlelight Ceremony.  There ends up being such crowd gridlock along Main Street when those sorts of events happen, and if they can free up the back walkways they can move people along much faster.

So the fact that the walkways are supposed to be done by sometime in the fall is telling, because maybe "an event" is on the horizon for later this year -- one that would contribute to clogging up Main Street, and where the back alleys will come in handy.

I wish Disney would find a way to hold Candlelight on more nights -- in the Town Square setting, which is absolutely enchanting.  The 20 nights in 2012 were problematic for Main Street, but if they open up those back alleys it might be possible to expand Candlelight to more nights once again (not necessarily 20 nights again, but more than 2 nights!).



Luisa said:


> I think I'm reading it differently - 'Discover an assortment of grown up fun' sounds like maybe they are coming up with more adult options. Could select nights only maybe mean something in Downtown Disney or the Mad Tea Party - having an adults only type event?



*Luisa --*

It could be a DTD or DCA thing.   I think it was just the way it was phrased -- "Holidays at Disneyland Resort - Select nights Nov. and Dec." -- that was odd.  That implies that it is the whole season that is being held on select nights, which would be bad!  We know that the season in general is not just a nighttime thing, so they had to mean a particular event of some sort, if it wasn't just a bad choice of words.





pudinhd said:


> I am not sure if we have stayed onsite during December, but I don't think so.  We live less than an hour away, so we only stay at the hotels for special occasions.



*pudinhd --*

Hmm. That's weird then.  Why did they specifically zero in on December when telling us of the grown-up fun?  Isn't it weird that they skipped ahead to December and didn't mention anything about summer or Halloween Time fun?  For such a short, seemingly harmless sentence in an insert that came with the decal, it is very mysterious and odd!


----------



## pudinhd

Sherry E said:


> *pudinhd --*
> Hmm. That's weird then.  Why did they specifically zero in on December when telling us of the grown-up fun?  Isn't it weird that they skipped ahead to December and didn't mention anything about summer or Halloween Time fun?  For such a short, seemingly harmless sentence in an insert that came with the decal, it is very mysterious and odd!



Not just skipping summer and Halloween...  But it also didn't mention November.  Weird considering the other line said select nights in NOV and DEC.


----------



## mvf-m11c

Sherry E said:


> *Bret --*
> 
> "Select nights Nov. and Dec." is such a confusing sentence, isn't it?  It's not something Disney would usually use to describe a whole season.  It's more what would be used to describe a nighttime event. So there would either have to be something brand new headed our way, or they are going to scale back some of the existing entertainment and only run it on "select nights" - or both.
> 
> Either that, or it was just a poor choice of wording and means absolutely nothing!



No matter what, it is confusing and what does it mean. I am still wondering what does that mean all night. If there is something brand new during the holiday season that will be good. I am hoping that it won't be a paid party event and have BIHM fireworks and CF parade as part of the party. But the wording of using "Select nights Nov. and Dec." does not make any sense until we learn more about it.


----------



## Escape2Disney

Sherry E said:


> Then again, there was that bit of unofficial, unconfirmed info that *Carrie (Escape2Disney)* got recently (from someone in the travel industry) and shared with us, which indicated that DLR was going to have a Christmas party like the one at WDW this year, and that tickets would be going on sale "in a couple of months" (which would be fairly soon, at this point).
> 
> I was quite certain that the travel person gave Escape the wrong info, as that person may have gotten the Halloween Party confused with a Christmas party!  I think that, if there were to be a major multi-night party this year, we would hear something about it in July or August, at the very latest.  It would be big news.  If we haven't heard anything by August I think we're in the clear!




I really hope my source was wrong!  The wording on the decals though make me think something different is happening this year.  My guess is we'll know by the end of July.


----------



## Gisele

I hear that Disney is going to be starting a new event, called up all night, it will be like musical chairs, only instead of chairs, it will be a matter of who is the last person standing in the park by the time the event ends. No one can leave, one must stay in the park 24 hours. no napping, no sitting down (Other than rides) no sleepin in any of the toieties! 
It is scheduled for next summer. So keep your ears open! So, who's in?


----------



## JadeDarkstar

omg where did you hear about this?


----------



## Gisele

JadeDarkstar said:
			
		

> omg where did you hear about this?



Lol....Just having fun with y'all!


----------



## Sherry E

I am all for seasonal flavors, but... _Limeade Oreos_?  I just saw a picture of those and I might have to pass.  




pudinhd said:


> Not just skipping summer and Halloween...  But it also didn't mention November.  Weird considering the other line said select nights in NOV and DEC.



*pudinhd --*

I think that after the Sneak Peek of the 60th Anniversary events takes place on July 17th (the Parks Blog will be posting news from that event, as will the attendees) and we find out if there is, indeed, going to be a "new nighttime parade" coming next year, that will give us a better sense of how the holiday season _could possibly_ be impacted -- not just next year but also this year, if DLR decided to stick the holiday parade and fireworks in a party as a sort of "see them before they disappear forever" sort of tactic!  

Also -- and I doubt that this would happen but one never knows -- if Disney knows of any kind of Christmas party beginning in 2015, they could announce it when they have the Sneak Peek on 7/17.  Most likely they would not give us that kind of notice, but it would be nice.  They did re-start the Halloween Party (after a 9-year break) during the year of the 50th anniversary, so why not bust out the Christmas party during the 60th?

Believe in Holiday Magic did not run during the 50th anniversary year's holiday season, at all, so it's possible that it could be shelved once again next year -- which would make it all the more alluring this year to people who wanted to see it before it potentially disappears -- or it could run "only on party nights" in 2015, with the "new nighttime parade" and another fireworks show taking place on non-party nights.




mvf-m11c said:


> No matter what, it is confusing and what does it mean. I am still wondering what does that mean all night. If there is something brand new during the holiday season that will be good. I am hoping that it won't be a paid party event and have BIHM fireworks and CF parade as part of the party. But the wording of using "Select nights Nov. and Dec." does not make any sense until we learn more about it.



*Bret --*

Did you do any post-Winter Dreams surveys at DLR last year?  You know how the CMs stand around and approach people to do surveys near certain events or locations?  I would have to imagine that they surveyed people about Winter Dreams (and found out that it wasn't as big of a hit as they expected it would be).

I did 2 Viva Navidad surveys -- one in DCA and one after my December trip.  So DLR was definitely interested in getting feedback on that show.  They must be planning to bring it back.





Escape2Disney said:


> I really hope my source was wrong!  The wording on the decals though make me think something different is happening this year.  My guess is we'll know by the end of July.



*Carrie --*

I hope she was wrong too!  I was certain that your source must have confused the MHP with a Christmas party, but that pesky, mysterious wording on the decal insert -- "Holidays at Disneyland Resort - Select nights Nov. and Dec." -- is very perplexing!  If nothing else, at the very least, it is misleading!  It might not mean anything and was just a poorly worded sentence, but it gives a certain implication or impression that contradicts what the wording on the DLR website says about the holidays ("mid-November to early January").

Yes, I think that if a major party is on the horizon for the near future, DLR would let us know by July or August at the absolute latest.  Big announcements like that -- that are not the norm -- get earlier coverage than other stories!  The 20-night CP was announced in August of 2012, for example.  When the MHP moved from DCA to DL it was announced in May 2010.


----------



## kylie71

Sherry, could you please give me the link to the Blog, so I can sign up, I do not receive these... I want to!  

--Lori


----------



## crystal1313

Hmmm...select nights?  Gosh, I sure hope this isn't a ticketed event.  And if it is I hope that there is ALL NEW offerings at DCA, not DL.  Time will tell.  We go every year at Christmas time and I would sure have some super sad kids if they couldn't see the beloved parade and fireworks with snow


----------



## Sherry E

kylie71 said:


> Sherry, could you please give me the link to the Blog, so I can sign up, I do not receive these... I want to!
> 
> --Lori



*Lori --*

Here is a link to the Disney Parks Blog website - http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/blog/.  Over on the right-hand side of the page, you should see an option to subscribe, in orange.  I get both the email summaries (which come one day after the Blogs are actually posted) and I get the RSS feeds delivered to my browser every 10 or 15 minutes.  If you can, sign up for both the emails and RSS feeds.

If you're on Twitter you can also follow the Disneyland page or the Disney Parks page and get mobile alerts -- Disneyland will probably post tweets or retweets anytime the Parks Blog does a blog that is Disneyland-related!




crystal1313 said:


> Hmmm...select nights?  Gosh, I sure hope this isn't a ticketed event.  And if it is I hope that there is ALL NEW offerings at DCA, not DL.  Time will tell.  We go every year at Christmas time and I would sure have some super sad kids if they couldn't see the beloved parade and fireworks with snow



*Crystal --*

DCA is the weak link, I suspect.  While Disney is definitely making an effort to ramp up the holiday festivities in DCA, what they have done is still not enough to take the place of or rival the nighttime holiday fare in Disneyland.  I just don't think Winter Dreams was a big enough hit to satisfy anyone who can't or won't pay for a hard ticket party in DL.

Think of how stunningly beautiful IASWH is at night, or how magical it is to feel the fake snow falling on your cheek, or to see the Winter Castle shimmering in icicle lights in the distance.  I'm not even counting the Christmas Fantasy Parade and Believe in Holiday Magic Fireworks at the moment!  There is nothing that is a worthy alternative in our one and only "other" park.  Unlike WDW, which has 3 other parks to enjoy, and numerous hotels with amazing decorations, we are limited in scope at DLR, and a multi-night party at DLR would put a huge dent in the longstanding entertainment.

So the only way it would work is with all-new entertainment.  If there is a new, non-holiday nighttime parade coming next year, that is very likely how Disney will wedge a party into the mix.  The new non-holiday nighttime parade will run every night, and the Christmas Fantasy Parade will get relegated to "party status," along with BIHM fireworks, I suspect.

But the "Select nights Nov. and Dec." reference to the Holidays at Disneyland Resort is curious and a bit confusing as to what it means for this year!


----------



## mvf-m11c

Sherry E said:


> Bret --
> 
> Did you do any post-Winter Dreams surveys at DLR last year?  You know how the CMs stand around and approach people to do surveys near certain events or locations?  I would have to imagine that they surveyed people about Winter Dreams (and found out that it wasn't as big of a hit as they expected it would be).
> 
> I did 2 Viva Navidad surveys -- one in DCA and one after my December trip.  So DLR was definitely interested in getting feedback on that show.  They must be planning to bring it back.



I didn't do any surveys at DCA after seeing Winter Dreams after we left the park. All those days when I saw it in November and December were the busy times ( Thanksgiving break and Christmas break). I do see the CM's around BVS and some certain areas when you leave the park, I mostly don't go up to the CM's and give my opinion. There are times where they approached me and I do give my opinion. I don't like to criticize the shows at the DLR but Winter Dreams wasn't all that hyped as I have thought after seeing it in person. I was so excited that there was a new variation of the show for the holiday season. It was an okay show but there could be improvements in the show. 

Even though I didn't experienced Viva Navidad a lot as I hoped during the two trips, it was a nice addition to DCA for the holiday season. It will be nice to have it back this upcoming year.


----------



## kylie71

Thank You Sherry, all signed up!   I do not have a Twitter account, but I signed up for everything else!


--Lori


----------



## JadeDarkstar

Ok so i wrote Disneyland last night asking about the party here is what I got back.

Dear Tiffany,

Thank you for your email to the DISNEYLAND® Resort.

Currently, there are no plans for a Christmas Party at the DISNEYLAND®
Resort.  We anticipate the holiday decorations to be up and holiday
entertainment to begin mid-November. We do not have specific dates yet,
and our entertainment schedule is posted six weeks in advance on our
website.


----------



## Sherry E

Sadly, the people on the front lines at DLR (answering calls and emails) are the last to know anything.  I'm sure they have no clue about what was printed in the decal insert from Disney Destinations, nor does Disney Destinations have any clue what is posted on the main DLR website under the "holidays" section.  The different departments and offices within Disney are not all on the same page, it seems.

Sometimes official info will trickle out via newsletter or email, or Blog, and the people actually working at DLR have no clue about it.   There has been no official, public announcement of a party or of any official information, so therefore a CM answering emails would not give out that information even if they had it to give (which they don't).  That doesn't mean that there will or will not be a party.  It just means that the CMs dealing with emails and calls would not know about it in June.  

As I was just saying in the Halloween thread a while ago, I have had to tell the CMs when certain events were happening -- that's how little they know and how little they are told in advance.

And...even when the schedule is posted on the DLR calendar 6 weeks in advance, it is not always complete.  Last year the calendar was not showing the Enchantment Lighting of the Castle on certain nights.  Now I knew it would happen on those nights, and I tried to reassure anyone who was doubting it, but because it wasn't showing on the calendar people thought it was not happening.  I found out from someone behind the scenes that the Enchantment Lighting was, as I suspected, happening every night and that the calendar thing was just an oversight which would eventually be corrected.  So even the info that we think is final and complete is not always reliable!


----------



## JadeDarkstar

darn i was hoping i had helped lol ok thanks for the info


----------



## Sherry E

JadeDarkstar said:


> darn i was hoping i had helped lol ok thanks for the info




Oh, I definitely appreciate you trying to help!  There's no doubt about that!  And it never hurts to share whatever we hear, whether it is official or complete or not.   I just want to make sure that everyone knows that we can't rely on anything the phone CMs or email CMs tell us (or don't tell us) right now.  It's just too soon.

Frankly, I am not even sure if the "Select nights Nov. and Dec." that was printed in the decal insert means anything.  It might mean absolutely nothing.  But even if it means something we will end up finding out about it some other way before hearing about it from those CMs, sadly.  I don't know why they are the last to know, but they are the last to know.




​




*Has everyone read this new update from MiceAge today? - http://micechat.com/72436-marvel-ous-plans-dca-diamonds-ahead-disneyland/



I have to stress that MiceAge is not an official Disney source, and many of their reports, rumors and info have either been incorrect or have never come to fruition in the past, so we cannot rely upon them for set-in-stone Disneyland Resort information.  Their articles are always interesting to read, however, and so I bring up their latest for the purposes of discussion, on the heels of our "Select nights Nov. and Dec." discussion!


​

Since the mysteriously worded "Select nights Nov. and Dec." insert thing was discussed in this thread over the last few days, I thought it was noteworthy to reiterate that a new nighttime parade is apparently on the horizon for next year (and MiceAge seems to agree) as well as a new Castle show and a new fireworks show.

We will get the official confirmations (or denials?) of these new events on July 17th, when Disney offers a Sneak Peek at the highlights planned for the 60th Anniversary next year, which will be detailed on the Parks Blog and any other Disneyland discussion site (such as The DIS!).


​

What does all of this have to do with the holidays and a potential Christmas party, you might wonder.  

As I was saying a couple of days ago or so, what I foresee is that Disney could possibly use the new shows taking place in 2015 as a way to make the Christmas Fantasy Parade and Believe in Holiday Magic fireworks more 'exclusive' this year.  If they come up with a party this year, they could sell BIHM and CFP as being events that are "going away soon" or some such thing, leaving people scrambling to buy party tickets because they would think that it's the last chance to ever see BIHM and CFP.




The other option is that Disney could have the Christmas party next year, and offer up the CFP and BIHM as party offerings then -- only because all of the other new, non-holiday entertainment will be taking place on every other night.



See, if there were no 60th Anniversary happening next year, using BIHM and CFP as the main selling points for a brand new Christmas party would be tough.  But if Disney has some way to make it seem as those two longstanding holiday events are going away or are going to be less available in the near future, they will rope in a lot of people to buy tickets without even having to add in any brand new holiday events to the party.  Sad, but true.


​
So I am not sure if the puzzling "Select nights Nov. and Dec." from the insert I received means what it sounds like it means for this year, or if it is something that will be more applicable next year.  

We may, possibly, get one more season of the "regular" holiday entertainment to which we (the repeat holiday visitors) have become accustomed and then deal with the big changes to the lineup of holiday fare in 2015.  Or, things may begin to dramatically change this year, in preparation for next year.  

Either way, I think that things are going to be changing for the holiday season in the not-too-distant future.  We shall keep our eyes and ears peeled for confirmation of the 60th Anniversary events on July 17th!*


​


----------



## kylie71

I am extremely curious to see what the new Night Time parade has to offer us...  will not be  the MSEP, but maybe just as good??  Dare I say? 

I think it's Amazing that June broke all records for AP's buyers, even after the end of the Southern Ca, passes!   Just goes to show, how much us West Coaster love Walts Park! It backfired, so what will Disney do next to decrease crowds on Friday and Sunday's??



Thanks Sherry, lots to think about, as always!

--Lori


----------



## Sherry E

kylie71 said:


> I am extremely curious to see what the new Night Time parade has to offer us...  will not be  the MSEP, but maybe just as good??  Dare I say?
> 
> I think it's Amazing that June broke all records for AP's buyers, even after the end of the Southern Ca, passes!   Just goes to show, how much us West Coaster love Walts Park! It backfired, so what will Disney do next to decrease crowds on Friday and Sunday's??
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Sherry, lots to think about, as always!
> 
> --Lori



*Lori --*

A nighttime parade on par with MSEP would be cool, but I don't know if it will be as good (and have as catchy a theme song!)!

If MiceAge is correct and there would be a new Castle show too, that would affect the Winter Castle lighting in 2015.  I don't know how, but I doubt that Disney is going to spend a bunch of money on a new parade, a new fireworks show, a new Castle show and a new version of World of Color just to have to shelve all of that entertainment when the holiday season rolls around.

So our holiday season in 2015 could look very different than it has in the past, and this year _could_ be the party to see all of the events "before they go away" (on "Select nights Nov. and Dec.")!

I don't know what Disney will do to combat the crowd issues.  They don't want empty parks, and the locals and AP holders make up a huge portion of their visitor base.  There has to be some sort of happy medium, though, so that everyone is happy and not miserable or inconvenienced too horribly.


----------



## kkmcan

I am really hoping and praying that they don't start a party this year. Its our first trip (already booked) in Nov to see the holiday décor.  We've waited years to be able to go during this time and we are finally seeing it before our daughter heads off to college next year.  

I don't want to spend an extra $200-$300 to see the holiday parade and fireworks.  We are already stretching our budget going a month before Christmas as it is.  Ugh! 

BTW, we loved the Halloween party at DL but didn't care at all for the Christmas party at WDW.


----------



## Sherry E

kkmcan said:


> I am really hoping and praying that they don't start a party this year. Its our first trip (already booked) in Nov to see the holiday décor.  We've waited years to be able to go during this time and we are finally seeing it before our daughter heads off to college next year.
> 
> I don't want to spend an extra $200-$300 to see the holiday parade and fireworks.  We are already stretching our budget going a month before Christmas as it is.  Ugh!
> 
> BTW, we loved the Halloween party at DL but didn't care at all for the Christmas party at WDW.



*kkmcan --*

I am hoping -- for your sake and for all involved -- that we can get one more holiday season of "usual" holiday fare, including the Christmas Fantasy Parade and the Believe in Holiday Magic fireworks, as well as a regular schedule for the Winter Castle lighting.  I am hoping that Disney doesn't take the approach of:  "See these beloved holiday treasures one last time, before they go away, at a special Christmas party -- for the low price of $60 a pop."

We know that the party will be coming eventually -- and next year it would make more sense to have the Christmas parade and fireworks as part of a party if the 60th anniversary parade and fireworks are taking place on all of the other nights.

And yet...that puzzling "_Select nights Nov. and Dec_." reference that was in my Disney Side decal insert is what is making me think -- along with what *Escape2Disney's* source in the travel industry told her a while back -- that something "out of the ordinary" is happening this year.


----------



## mvf-m11c

I don't like to believe the Miceage blogs since they are all about rumors. There are times when they are right and times when they are not right. 

It will be very nice to have a nighttime parade at DL or DCA after Electrical Parade was taken to WDW after one year in DCA in 2009. It was sad that the EP only stayed at DCA for one year and moved to WDW. I like the tradition CF parade and BIHM fireworks since it is a classic and still never gets old during the holiday season. I might have to think about going twice during the holiday season if those two shows are going to be there for this year and will be discontinued next year. We'll just have to wait until TDA makes an official announcement. 

A new castle show like "Celebrate the Magic! Castle Projection show" at the MK will be very nice to have at DL after "The Magic, The Memories and You! left IASW a couple of years ago. The only problem of a new castle show like the MK version is that will it effect the Winter Castle lighting during the holiday season and you can barely even see SB Castle down on MS unlike at the MK where there aren't too many tree obstructing the castle. It does make more sense to put the projection show at IASW where it is easier to see the facade of IASW and that was where The Magic, The memories and You was at for a few years.

Very interesting that the AP sales didn't decreased but increased instead with the SoCal AP taken out and increase prices. During my trip last month when using my AP, I did see quite a lot of people in the parks with AP's and at the ticket booths.


----------



## AmberStar

My heart is aching... the idea that we have spent SO MUCH money to already plan our christmas trip and we might be kicked out early some nights due to a christmas party makes me sad. THIS (the trip) IS my kids christmas present. We wanted an experience not plastic and I have just paid off 90 percent of the trip. No way we can change things now with our time off already requested. 

Its heartbreaking really that I might be punished for planning so far in advance. I really do hope things stay the same. Its a first visit for my two youngest who we have been measuring weekly for the past year. Upon hitting 41 inches we said that this was the year. I just want it to be as extra magical as possible and with already short hours in the winter having them be shortened anymore would be very disappointing.


----------



## mom2rtk

AmberStar said:


> My heart is aching... the idea that we have spent SO MUCH money to already plan our christmas trip and we might be kicked out early some nights due to a christmas party makes me sad. THIS (the trip) IS my kids christmas present. We wanted an experience not plastic and I have just paid off 90 percent of the trip. No way we can change things now with our time off already requested.
> 
> Its heartbreaking really that I might be punished for planning so far in advance. I really do hope things stay the same. Its a first visit for my two youngest who we have been measuring weekly for the past year. Upon hitting 41 inches we said that this was the year. I just want it to be as extra magical as possible and with already short hours in the winter having them be shortened anymore would be very disappointing.



If they were to put a party in one of the parks, the other would likely still be open. So as long as you have hoppers, you won't be out of luck.


----------



## KCmike

The more I hear about the 60th anniversary the more stoked I get!  New fireworks, parade, and fantasyland upgrades sound like fun to me as well as some 60th anniversary bling!  

If they would go hard ticket on us for Christmas they better pull out all the stops and add extra stuff.


----------



## ACDSNY

I wasn't thrilled with WDW Christmas party so I doubt we'll be interested in one at Disneyland.   I'm fed up being nickeled and dimed for things with little value.


----------



## Sherry E

mvf-m11c said:


> I don't like to believe the Miceage blogs since they are all about rumors. There are times when they are right and times when they are not right.
> 
> It will be very nice to have a nighttime parade at DL or DCA after Electrical Parade was taken to WDW after one year in DCA in 2009. It was sad that the EP only stayed at DCA for one year and moved to WDW. I like the tradition CF parade and BIHM fireworks since it is a classic and still never gets old during the holiday season. I might have to think about going twice during the holiday season if those two shows are going to be there for this year and will be discontinued next year. We'll just have to wait until TDA makes an official announcement.
> 
> A new castle show like "Celebrate the Magic! Castle Projection show" at the MK will be very nice to have at DL after "The Magic, The Memories and You! left IASW a couple of years ago. The only problem of a new castle show like the MK version is that will it effect the Winter Castle lighting during the holiday season and you can barely even see SB Castle down on MS unlike at the MK where there aren't too many tree obstructing the castle. It does make more sense to put the projection show at IASW where it is easier to see the facade of IASW and that was where The Magic, The memories and You was at for a few years.
> 
> Very interesting that the AP sales didn't decreased but increased instead with the SoCal AP taken out and increase prices. During my trip last month when using my AP, I did see quite a lot of people in the parks with AP's and at the ticket booths.



*Bret --*

The Castle thing is what I am really curious about.  Well, I'm curious about all of the 60th anniversary entertainment because I know it will somehow affect the holiday season schedule in 2015, but I am wondering if the "Enchantment Lighting" of the Castle will end up being held hostage to a hard ticket party, along with CFP, BIHM and snowfall on Main Street, etc.  I wonder if we will not be able to see the Castle shimmer in icicle lights unless we buy party tickets.  If there is a new Castle show for the 60th anniversary, I can't see Disneyland only running it from May through early November and then stopping it so the holiday season can go forward as usual.  They would probably run it through the end of the year.

BIHM did not take place at all in 2005 because of the 50th anniversary, so it is likely to be affected by the 60th anniversary too.




AmberStar said:


> My heart is aching... the idea that we have spent SO MUCH money to already plan our christmas trip and we might be kicked out early some nights due to a christmas party makes me sad. THIS (the trip) IS my kids christmas present. We wanted an experience not plastic and I have just paid off 90 percent of the trip. No way we can change things now with our time off already requested.
> 
> Its heartbreaking really that I might be punished for planning so far in advance. I really do hope things stay the same. Its a first visit for my two youngest who we have been measuring weekly for the past year. Upon hitting 41 inches we said that this was the year. I just want it to be as extra magical as possible and with already short hours in the winter having them be shortened anymore would be very disappointing.



*AmberStar --*



Well, so far we have no actual, official facts to tell us that a party is happening at any point, but next year would be more likely for a party than this year.  Just stringing clues together and looking ahead to how the 2015 holiday season could go is only a _possible_ indicator that this year's season could, _maybe_, be affected in some way too, but we have no information to back that up.  This year may not be affected at all.

Hopefully nothing will change this year, and that the crazy "_Select nights Nov. and Dec_." sentence in my decal insert meant nothing.  Hopefully *Escape2Disney's* travel industry source was mistaken, and there is no Christmas party coming _this year_ -- at least not a party that would affect/interrupt anything that we already expect to be in place at DLR for the season.    I hope that things stay the same, with the regular holiday entertainment in place, this year, and that Disney will hold off on any parties until next year. 

Either way, I still think that if any kind of major, season-impacting party is coming this year, we will hear about it either this month or next month, at the latest.  If we have not heard about a major, multi-night party by the end of August, we are probably in the clear for 2014.

I think you'd still have a great time, even if the Christmas Fantasy Parade and Believe in Holiday Magic fireworks suddenly got stuck in a party. There is a lot of holiday magic to be enjoyed and experienced at DLR in November and December.  I still kind of think that something else needs to be added into DCA as far as a major holiday draw (Winter Dreams just isn't enough), but there is still a lot to do and see.





KCmike said:


> The more I hear about the 60th anniversary the more stoked I get!  New fireworks, parade, and fantasyland upgrades sound like fun to me as well as some 60th anniversary bling!
> 
> If they would go hard ticket on us for Christmas they better pull out all the stops and add extra stuff.



*Mike -- *

I think the new night parade, new fireworks and other things will be great (if they are, indeed, happening and confirmed by Disney on July 17th)!

Still, there is no denying that people who visit for the holidays want to see the snow fall on Main Street, see the Castle aglow in icicle lights, etc.   I think that Disney won't need to add too many extra things to a hard ticket party if they start it in the year of the 60th anniversary.  They would simply run all of the new entertainment for the 60th every night, and have select Christmas party nights in which people can enjoy snow, the Winter Castle lighting, the Christmas Fantasy Parade and the Believe in Holiday Magic fireworks.  

That's how I suspect they will do it.  If there were no 60th anniversary happening, sticking those longstanding (a.k.a. OLD) holiday highlights in a hard ticket party would be a tougher sell.  I think that Disney can get away with it in the 60th anniversary year, though.  And beyond the 60th, what they would then do in future years is say, "_Since you loved our Christmas party so much in 2015, it is back by popular demand in 2016_!"



ACDSNY said:


> I wasn't thrilled with WDW Christmas party so I doubt we'll be interested in one at Disneyland.   I'm fed up being nickeled and dimed for things with little value.



*Angela --*



I've never been to WDW, so I have only read about MVMCP.  You're one of the few who has spoken up about not liking it!  It seems that most people love it.

Personally, I would probably not pay to see A Christmas Fantasy Parade and Believe in Holiday Magic fireworks at a hard ticket party -- even if they were going away for a long time -- because I've seen them and they are not enough to warrant buying a party ticket, even in the 60th anniversary year.  However, I would really miss seeing the Castle lit up in icicles and the snow fall on Main Street if those were suddenly held hostage to a party too -- and yet, I don't think I would pay for those either.  

It's weird to think of so many standard holiday highlights of every single Disneyland holiday season suddenly (possibly) becoming part of a party at some point in the future, but with the 60th anniversary on the horizon I can picture it happening.


----------



## Natara

I stumbled upon this article on Yahoo about the kids that voiced the Peanuts in the original holiday specials (_It's the Great Pumpkin, Charlie Brown, A Charlie Brown Christmas,_ and _A Charlie Brown Thanksgiving_). For those who loved the holiday Peanuts specials (like me), it might be of some interest.


----------



## dolphingirl47

mvf-m11c said:


> It will be very nice to have a nighttime parade at DL or DCA after Electrical Parade was taken to WDW after one year in DCA in 2009. It was sad that the EP only stayed at DCA for one year and moved to WDW.



That does not sound right. I remember very clearly seeing the Main Street Electrical Parade at California Adventure. We went to Disneyland first in 2002 and then returned in 2004 and 2006. We then had a break of a number of years as we bought DVC at WDW and discovered DCL and did not go back until September 2011. So I could not have seen it there in 2009. I think it was in 2004, but it may have been in 2006.

Corinna


----------



## petals

dolphingirl47 said:


> That does not sound right. I remember very clearly seeing the Main Street Electrical Parade at California Adventure. We went to Disneyland first in 2002 and then returned in 2004 and 2006. We then had a break of a number of years as we bought DVC at WDW and discovered DCL and did not go back until September 2011. So I could not have seen it there in 2009. I think it was in 2004, but it may have been in 2006.
> 
> Corinna




From my 2010 pics ELP was in WDW then. 2008 was Spectro in WDW


----------



## siskaren

mvf-m11c said:


> It will be very nice to have a nighttime parade at DL or DCA after Electrical Parade was taken to WDW after one year in DCA in 2009. It was sad that the EP only stayed at DCA for one year and moved to WDW.



I've got pictures of the EP at DCA in 2001.



Sherry E said:


> but I am wondering if the "Enchantment Lighting" of the Castle will end up being held hostage to a hard ticket party, along with CFP, BIHM and snowfall on Main Street, etc.  I wonder if we will not be able to see the Castle shimmer in icicle lights unless we buy party tickets.



You don't have to buy party tickets to see the castle lighting at WDW; it happens every night about 6:00, maybe 6:15. (The party starts at 7:00.)


----------



## mvf-m11c

Sherry E said:


> *Bret --*
> 
> The Castle thing is what I am really curious about.  Well, I'm curious about all of the 60th anniversary entertainment because I know it will somehow affect the holiday season schedule in 2015, but I am wondering if the "Enchantment Lighting" of the Castle will end up being held hostage to a hard ticket party, along with CFP, BIHM and snowfall on Main Street, etc.  I wonder if we will not be able to see the Castle shimmer in icicle lights unless we buy party tickets.  If there is a new Castle show for the 60th anniversary, I can't see Disneyland only running it from May through early November and then stopping it so the holiday season can go forward as usual.  They would probably run it through the end of the year.
> 
> BIHM did not take place at all in 2005 because of the 50th anniversary, so it is likely to be affected by the 60th anniversary too.



It will be sad if DL takes the "Enchantment Lighting" show during the holiday season and make it part of the party event. It is part of the holiday tradition at DL and it won't be the same. I'm getting even more curious of what is going to happen for the 60th Anniversary and we'll just wait until we get more information. I can't see the same thing with the Castle lighting show going from May to early November when it gets to the holiday season and likely go during the holiday season.

I know that BIHM fireworks did not run in 2005 during DL 50th Anniversary where RDCT ran during the holiday season.




dolphingirl47 said:


> That does not sound right. I remember very clearly seeing the Main Street Electrical Parade at California Adventure. We went to Disneyland first in 2002 and then returned in 2004 and 2006. We then had a break of a number of years as we bought DVC at WDW and discovered DCL and did not go back until September 2011. So I could not have seen it there in 2009. I think it was in 2004, but it may have been in 2006.
> 
> Corinna





siskaren said:


> I've got pictures of the EP at DCA in 2001.



My mistake typo error. Thank you for correcting me. DEP began in 2001 during DCA first year. I meant to say after the upgrades with the new Tinker Bell float and enhancements to the show back in 2009 and one year later the parade was moved to WDW replacing SpectroMagic. 2009 was during Summertastic with the upgraded Fantasmic! show with Murphy the dragon, Flotsam & Jetsam, & Tick-Tock the Crocodile. Can't forget about Magical fireworks which debut that summertime as well.


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

mvf-m11c said:


> It will be sad if DL takes the "Enchantment Lighting" show during the holiday season and make it part of the party event. It is part of the holiday tradition at DL and it won't be the same. I'm getting even more curious of what is going to happen for the 60th Anniversary and we'll just wait until we get more information. I can't see the same thing with the Castle lighting show going from May to early November when it gets to the holiday season and likely go during the holiday season.  I know that BIHM fireworks did not run in 2005 during DL 50th Anniversary where RDCT ran during the holiday season.



I completely agree. I won't be happy, but I can handle both the parade and BIHM fireworks becoming part of a hard ticket party, but I'm not ok at all with Enchantment Lighting becoming a part of it. 

I guess if the parade becomes a part of the hard ticket party, the Holiday Tour will only be offered on party days, in conjunction with the party? Or they'll have to offer another selling point - for us the actual chairs for the parade is the biggest selling point. It will be interesting to see how this all plays out.


----------



## JadeDarkstar

ok i hope for a party this year but i don't want it to mess the rest of the holidays up for others. i hope they don't take old things and put it in the party i also would like the party in dca.


----------



## Sherry E

Let me just say that, while I am a big advocate of Halloween, of Halloween Time and of most non-gory/bloody Halloween-ish things, one of the reasons Christmas and the holiday season have an edge over Halloween for me is that, quite simply, Christmas doesn't terrify me and scare me away from my Facebook page! 

I started a new Facebook page (which is where I am going to put all of my Disney-related and DISboards friends and peeps) and am in the process of building it up by adding all my "Liked" pages.  I have not added any friends to it yet, or any photos, but I will.  So far I have just been liking/following a bunch of pages, commenting on them and joining groups.

In the process of liking things I have been randomly clicking on assorted Halloween and Christmas-related pages (I found one called "I love the fall and winter holidays" -- did they create that just for me?).  I signed on last night and scrolled down the News Feed.  I stopped for a moment to admire a lovely photo posted by an awesome Facebook page called "Christmas around the World."  I kept scrolling down the Feed...and then gasped in horror.

One of the Halloween-related pages that I "liked" -- and I can't even remember which one it was -- posted a freakish, awful photo of a dog dressed up as -- or morphed into --  a spider.  They _may_ have actually superimposed the dog onto the photo of the spider, but I didn't want to stare too closely at it to be able to tell what was done.  We're not talking a cheesy spider made of tin foil or something.  This was a spider with hairy, menacing legs and a dog's face.  It was just creepy -- and not in a good way.   Ick!

I was furiously trying to get that awful post/photo off of my News Feed and go back to looking at the nice, pretty holiday photos that wouldn't give me nightmares!!




​



Natara said:


> I stumbled upon this article on Yahoo about the kids that voiced the Peanuts in the original holiday specials (_It's the Great Pumpkin, Charlie Brown, A Charlie Brown Christmas,_ and _A Charlie Brown Thanksgiving_). For those who loved the holiday Peanuts specials (like me), it might be of some interest.



*Natara --*

That's a great article (and it looks like it was just posted in the last day or so)!  Thank you so much for posting it -- you know I am a fan of _Peanuts_ too!  Not only is the information in the piece very interesting, but so are many of the comments left underneath it.  

Did you see the comment made by one person who said that he (she?) received a personal letter and drawing from Charles Schulz as a child, and then later THREW THEM AWAY??    I shed tears when Charles Schulz passed away, and I would have loved to have a personal letter and drawing from him!  Even in my phases of throwing things out, I doubt I would have ever gotten rid of something that was personally written and drawn for me, by one of my childhood heroes!  That person who threw the letter and drawing out will never see them again!





siskaren said:


> You don't have to buy party tickets to see the castle lighting at WDW; it happens every night about 6:00, maybe 6:15. (The party starts at 7:00.)



*siskaren --*

Hopefully that's how it will be handled at DL if ever there is a party in a non-60th anniversary year.  If there is a party during the 60th next year, and part of the events for the 60th include a new Castle show, I wonder if the Enchantment Lighting of the Castle would be saved for a party and then re-integrated into the regular holiday schedule again in 2016?  Time will tell!




mvf-m11c said:


> It will be sad if DL takes the "Enchantment Lighting" show during the holiday season and make it part of the party event. It is part of the holiday tradition at DL and it won't be the same. I'm getting even more curious of what is going to happen for the 60th Anniversary and we'll just wait until we get more information. I can't see the same thing with the Castle lighting show going from May to early November when it gets to the holiday season and likely go during the holiday season.
> 
> I know that BIHM fireworks did not run in 2005 during DL 50th Anniversary where RDCT ran during the holiday season.



*Bret --*

My feeling is that if the Enchantment Lighting of the Castle were going to be interrupted/affected, it would probably just be during the 60th anniversary year so that a new Castle show could run on non-party nights (if there were also going to be a party).  I suspect that Disneyland would probably go back to lighting the Castle every night during the holiday season after the 60th was over.

The snowfall on Main Street, in front of IASWH and in NOS, on the other hand, would probably be held hostage to a party.





DisneyJamieCA said:


> I completely agree. I won't be happy, but I can handle both the parade and BIHM fireworks becoming part of a hard ticket party, but I'm not ok at all with Enchantment Lighting becoming a part of it.
> 
> I guess if the parade becomes a part of the hard ticket party, the Holiday Tour will only be offered on party days, in conjunction with the party? Or they'll have to offer another selling point - for us the actual chairs for the parade is the biggest selling point. It will be interesting to see how this all plays out.



*Jamie --*

I wonder what would happen with the tour as well, IF a party comes to fruition this year or next year.  

I suppose that what could, perhaps, happen is that Disney offers seating for the "new night parade" during the 60th anniversary next year as one of the tour perks, as well as all of the other things that come with the tour.  And then, maybe for party nights, there could be seats for the Christmas Fantasy Parade.

If a new night parade is coming next year and it runs twice in a night, I wonder if Disney would still put on some other sort of parade in the daytime?  Would they run Christmas Fantasy Parade in the daytime, or something else...or nothing else?

It will, indeed, be interesting to see how this all plays out, both this year and next year.  Right now it's all speculation and stringing the "clues" together...

First, we had the info from *Carrie/Escape2Disney* a while back, which was relayed to her from her source in the travel industry, indicating that DLR is having a Christmas party this year (something that I thought was incorrect).  

Then, the mysteriously worded _"Holidays at Disneyland Resort - Select nights Nov. and Dec."_ sentence popped up on the Disney Side decal mailing insert.  It might mean absolutely nothing at all, and was just a poor choice of phrasing, but in connection with what *Carrie/Escape2Disney* already heard a while back, it is definitely worthy of analysis!

Then, there is also the fact that the Annual Pass _Backstage Pass_ newsletter/magazine/calendar (which should have start dates of Halloween Time, the MHP and the holiday season) has not shown up yet, even though we are now in summer and there should have been a summer issue.  That leads me to think that BP is being held back until all dates are finalized and announced (if there is anything announcement-worthy happening this year).

Add to all of that the fact that we know -- with almost no uncertainty -- that the 60th anniversary events will in some way impact the holiday season events, and...

Well, it's just a big waiting game from this point forward!


​


ETA:  Wow -- 14 nights of the MHP this year (up from 13 nights last year)!!  See, if there were to be a Christmas party this year and/or next year, I'm not sure if Disney would start out with 14 nights right off the bat.   They used to do 10 or 11 nights of the MHP, and the number of nights grew over the years.

​


----------



## mvf-m11c

Sherry E said:


> *Bret --*
> 
> My feeling is that if the Enchantment Lighting of the Castle were going to be interrupted/affected, it would probably just be during the 60th anniversary year so that a new Castle show could run on non-party nights (if there were also going to be a party).  I suspect that Disneyland would probably go back to lighting the Castle every night during the holiday season after the 60th was over.
> 
> The snowfall on Main Street, in front of IASWH and in NOS, on the other hand, would probably be held hostage to a party.



I can see that with a new Castle show, the Enchantment Lighting might be affected and will be back after the 60th Anniversary. Just like BIHM fireworks during 2005 when RDCT fireworks ran during the holiday season and BIHM fireworks restarted in 2006. 

We can't forget about those two areas where the snowfall after BIHM fireworks. 




Sherry E said:


> ETA:  Wow -- 14 nights of the MHP this year (up from 13 nights last year)!!  See, if there were to be a Christmas party this year and/or next year, I'm not sure if Disney would start out with 14 nights right off the bat.   They used to do 10 or 11 nights of the MHP, and the number of nights grew over the years.
> 
> ​



That is a lot of nights for MHP this year. It is so nice that the dates for MHP have been announced today.


----------



## kylie71

That is long time for the MHP!   Its gotten very popular!  Adults love it...  

--Lori


----------



## Sherry E

mvf-m11c said:


> I can see that with a new Castle show, the Enchantment Lighting might be affected and will be back after the 60th Anniversary. Just like BIHM fireworks during 2005 when RDCT fireworks ran during the holiday season and BIHM fireworks restarted in 2006.
> 
> We can't forget about those two areas where the snowfall after BIHM fireworks.
> 
> That is a lot of nights for MHP this year. It is so nice that the dates for MHP have been announced today.



*Bret --*

There are a lot of nights for the MHP this year!  Thirteen nights in 2013, and 14 nights in 2014.  Remember when there used to only be 10 nights?   Will there be 15 nights in 2015?   I think that every one of the parties will sell out, with the exception of the party immediately before Halloween night.  For some reason -- and it's probably due to a lack of discounts -- that party right before Halloween either doesn't seem to sell out, or it sells out at the very last second.



kylie71 said:


> That is long time for the MHP!   Its gotten very popular!  Adults love it...
> 
> --Lori



*Lori --*

Adults love it and, also, the simple fact of the matter is that there are not too many things to do in the daytime during Halloween Time, so the MHP is _almost_ necessary to kind of fill out the whole Halloween experience.

I can enjoy Halloween Time without going to the MHP (and I know that *Bret/mvf-m11c* can, too) because I know where to go and what to look for to satisfy my Halloween craving -- I like to do the party every couple of years or so, but I like to visit DLR for Halloween Time every year if I can.  

For people who are not as familiar with the whole Halloween Time experience, they may feel they need to do the MHP to get more Halloween fun out of their trips.  Simply visiting the Halloween Carnival (a.k.a. the Jingle Jangle Jamboree during the Holidays!) and strolling along Main Street, scouting out pumpkins, might not be enough to complete the experience, along with Haunted Mansion Holiday and Space Mountain Ghost Galaxy.

I was saying in the Halloween thread that I would love for DLR to enhance their daytime (non-party) Halloween Time offerings and add in more things to see and do for the non-party visitors (especially in DCA, which is lacking Halloween Time fun).  

However, if nothing is really going to be added into Halloween Time beyond what's already there in the daytime, then DLR might as well just add in more party nights.  People are buying the tickets, so there is no shortage of attendees -- that's for sure.  Plus, the ability to meet a bunch of characters (some of them rare), collect candy, dress in costume and see the awesome Halloween Screams fireworks can't be matched, really.


----------



## kylie71

I would like to attend one year, just to meet Jack Sparrow!  I missed him when he used to roam Pirates Lair.......
I love fall decorations, but Halloween has never held my interest, like Christmas in the parks do.. I love everything about Christmas at DLR!  With the added Buena Vista street and tree, and decorations, just warms my heart...  Nothing like the feeling of Christmas time at DLR!    its so Magical!!

--Lori


----------



## Sherry E

kylie71 said:


> I would like to attend one year, just to meet Jack Sparrow!  I missed him when he used to roam Pirates Lair.......
> I love fall decorations, but Halloween has never held my interest, like Christmas in the parks do.. I love everything about Christmas at DLR!  With the added Buena Vista street and tree, and decorations, just warms my heart...  Nothing like the feeling of Christmas time at DLR!    its so Magical!!
> 
> --Lori



*Lori --*

Some of the Jack Sparrow CMs at the MHP are great!  They are very into their roles!

Well, you bring up a very good point by saying that Christmas at DLR warms your heart, and I think it's a point that shines a light on what puts Christmas and the whole official holiday season in a different category and on a different level than Halloween Time in general (in or out of Disneyland).  

I love fall and all of the "harvest" décor, and everything Halloween-ish (except for the more gruesome, "horror-oriented" aspects of it that Universal and Knott's focus on).  I think it is tremendous fun, and I love that Halloween is becoming a bigger "thing" every year. 

However, as fun and festive as Halloween is as a holiday, it is lacking a certain emotional component...a certain heartbeat, if you will.  The holiday season and Christmas seem to tap into people's emotions on a deeper level.  The lights, the sounds, the music, the aromas, the décor, etc. -- everything has the potential to create goose bumps and engage all of the senses.  These are things that can literally leave people staring in awe or getting a bit choked up (like at the end of the fireworks, when the song comes in and the snow falls).

People may marvel and gasp at the wonder of the Halloween Screams fireworks during the MHP, but it is unlikely that anyone is getting choked up over it.  Halloween is a great, great holiday and it doesn't come with the same stress and pressure for many people that Christmas and the holiday season bring, but Halloween also does not tug at the heartstrings the way the holiday season does.

...In my opinion...


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

Sherry E said:


> Lori --  Some of the Jack Sparrow CMs at the MHP are great!  They are very into their roles!



 This is good to hear. This a must do for my 10 yr old  - we skipped that whole area during the MHP two years ago, so we'll be sure to start on that side!

ETA: I only like Halloween because I love seeing it through my kids eyes. If it weren't for them, I could do without the entire holiday. Thanksgiving to NY is my favorite time of year!


----------



## Natara

Sherry E said:


> *Natara --*
> 
> That's a great article (and it looks like it was just posted in the last day or so)!  Thank you so much for posting it -- you know I am a fan of _Peanuts_ too!  Not only is the information in the piece very interesting, but so are many of the comments left underneath it.
> 
> Did you see the comment made by one person who said that he (she?) received a personal letter and drawing from Charles Schulz as a child, and then later THREW THEM AWAY??    I shed tears when Charles Schulz passed away, and I would have loved to have a personal letter and drawing from him!  Even in my phases of throwing things out, I doubt I would have ever gotten rid of something that was personally written and drawn for me, by one of my childhood heroes!  That person who threw the letter and drawing out will never see them again!



No, I didn't see that comment! I can't imagine throwing out such amazing items! 

That actually breaks my heart a little bit.  I know if I had been lucky enough to receive a letter and drawing from a legend like Charles Schulz, I probably would've not only kept them, but had them framed and mounted on my wall! 

_*Edit:*_ I just was looking at the (very interesting) comments on the Peanuts article and saw the one about about the letter and drawing -- that person did exactly what I said I would've done: framed and mounted the pieces on their wall! Somehow, I think that makes it even worse they ended up throwing them away, since they were so treasured at one point! 



Sherry E said:


> Well, you bring up a very good point by saying that Christmas at DLR warms your heart, and I think it's a point that shines a light on what puts Christmas and the whole official holiday season in a different category and on a different level than Halloween Time in general (in or out of Disneyland).
> 
> I love fall and all of the "harvest" décor, and everything Halloween-ish (except for the more gruesome, "horror-oriented" aspects of it that Universal and Knott's focus on).  I think it is tremendous fun, and I love that Halloween is becoming a bigger "thing" every year.
> 
> However, as fun and festive as Halloween is as a holiday, it is lacking a certain emotional component...a certain heartbeat, if you will.  The holiday season and Christmas seem to tap into people's emotions on a deeper level.  The lights, the sounds, the music, the aromas, the décor, etc. -- everything has the potential to create goose bumps and engage all of the senses.  These are things that can literally leave people staring in awe or getting a bit choked up (like at the end of the fireworks, when the song comes in and the snow falls).
> 
> People may marvel and gasp at the wonder of the Halloween Screams fireworks during the MHP, but it is unlikely that anyone is getting choked up over it.  Halloween is a great, great holiday and it doesn't come with the same stress and pressure for many people that Christmas and the holiday season bring, but Halloween also does not tug at the heartstrings the way the holiday season does.
> 
> ...In my opinion...



I so agree with this! I love Halloween (finding the perfect pumpkin, watching fall-themed TV specials, picking out a costume -- all big parts of my childhood ), but Christmas does, as you said, have that "heartbeat" to it which makes it even better, in my opinion. 

I've gotten the chance to go a couple of times to Disneyland during the Halloween season, and done MHP twice. I _love_ the Halloween firework show and trick-or-treating in the park, but Christmas is still my very favorite time to visit. It really does feel like the resort becomes even more magical and special at that time of year!


----------



## mvf-m11c

Sherry E said:


> *Bret --*
> 
> There are a lot of nights for the MHP this year!  Thirteen nights in 2013, and 14 nights in 2014.  Remember when there used to only be 10 nights?   Will there be 15 nights in 2015?   I think that every one of the parties will sell out, with the exception of the party immediately before Halloween night.  For some reason -- and it's probably due to a lack of discounts -- that party right before Halloween either doesn't seem to sell out, or it sells out at the very last second.



Those were the early days with a few nights of those parties. It just shows  that the parties have been so popular lately, that they added more nights. That might be a possibility nest year with 15 nights. The last couple of years, the party tickets have been selling out quickly online. You do save more when you purchase the party tickets online than by purchasing it at the ticket booths. But the tickets when it gets closer to Halloween day are so high. When I attended MNSSHP one day before Halloween in 2012, we paid full price on the tickets and I purchased them online months in advance.

It would be nice to do MHP one day since I haven't done one back in 2010. It has been over 4 years since I went to a MHP? Time goes by so quickly.


----------



## WestMom2two

When does it snow on main street? After fireworks? When does the snow fall start. If I'm going the week before Thanksgiving will we get to see this?


----------



## mvf-m11c

WestMom2two said:


> When does it snow on main street? After fireworks? When does the snow fall start. If I'm going the week before Thanksgiving will we get to see this?



During the Winter Enchantment Lighting shows in front of Sleeping Beauty Castle around the Hub. Also it snows after Believe in Holiday Magic fireworks is over on Main Street, around the viewing area for Fantasmic!, and Fantasyland walkway towards IASW Plaza. If we don't have the party this year and it is the usual holiday season at DL, it should be the same.


----------



## tksbaskets

*Sherry, Bret* and DL Holiday veterans.  What is a good time to go to enjoy the decorations but not have a huge crowd?  Our Premium APs expire on the 15th of December so I want to sneak a trip in pehaps the week of December 8th.  Are the crowds OK then?


----------



## Sherry E

tksbaskets said:


> *Sherry, Bret* and DL Holiday veterans.  What is a good time to go to enjoy the decorations but not have a huge crowd?  Our Premium APs expire on the 15th of December so I want to sneak a trip in pehaps the week of December 8th.  Are the crowds OK then?



*TK --*

As you know, my holiday trips are usually in the second (or sometimes first) week of December.  I like to go then to get the full holiday experience and full array of décor and entertainment, but with lower crowds than what will take place in the second half of December.   The parks are not totally empty (although sometimes DCA has been pretty uncrowded), but I don't think they are hugely crowded and crazy every minute either.  Last year it seemed a bit more crowded than it had the previous year, but still not unbearable (to me).  

I think that the CP will take place on Sat. 12/6 and 12/7, so there should be some crowds who leave after 12/7.

I have no idea what my plan will be yet, but if I am able to return for a visit in December I would probably do exactly what I did last time and show up on the second day of the CP, and then hang around for a few days.  So if you go then, you might finally be in the parks at the same time that I'm there, TK!

You should definitely get in one more holiday trip before your AP expires, as you never know what the holiday season of 2015 and beyond will look like at DLR!


Have a great time on your DLR trip this upcoming week!


----------



## Escape2Disney

tksbaskets said:


> *Sherry, Bret* and DL Holiday veterans.  What is a good time to go to enjoy the decorations but not have a huge crowd?  Our Premium APs expire on the 15th of December so I want to sneak a trip in pehaps the week of December 8th.  Are the crowds OK then?



We went Dec. 8-13th in 2012.  Even with the extended CP that year, the crowds were very manageable.  It was so festive, and people were all just in a good mood. Then again, maybe I was only seeing the good since we were having such a great time!


----------



## tksbaskets

Sherry E said:


> *TK --*
> 
> As you know, my holiday trips are usually in the second (or sometimes first) week of December.  I like to go then to get the full holiday experience and full array of décor and entertainment, but with lower crowds than what will take place in the second half of December.   The parks are not totally empty (although sometimes DCA has been pretty uncrowded), but I don't think they are hugely crowded and crazy every minute either.  Last year it seemed a bit more crowded than it had the previous year, but still not unbearable (to me).
> 
> I think that the CP will take place on Sat. 12/6 and 12/7, so there should be some crowds who leave after 12/7.
> 
> I have no idea what my plan will be yet, but if I am able to return for a visit in December I would probably do exactly what I did last time and show up on the second day of the CP, and then hang around for a few days.  So if you go then, you might finally be in the parks at the same time that I'm there, TK!
> 
> You should definitely get in one more holiday trip before your AP expires, as you never know what the holiday season of 2015 and beyond will look like at DLR!
> 
> 
> Have a great time on your DLR trip this upcoming week!



WOW it would be this terrific to finally meet 



Escape2Disney said:


> We went Dec. 8-13th in 2012.  Even with the extended CP that year, the crowds were very manageable.  It was so festive, and people were all just in a good mood. Then again, maybe I was only seeing the good since we were having such a great time!



Escape - probably a bit of both   Good news about the crowds being manageable.


----------



## rentayenta

tksbaskets said:


> *Sherry, Bret* and DL Holiday veterans.  What is a good time to go to enjoy the decorations but not have a huge crowd?  Our Premium APs expire on the 15th of December so I want to sneak a trip in pehaps the week of December 8th.  Are the crowds OK then?





This is when we are going. I think crowds will be fairly low or at least the lowest during the season. I am gaging this by DVC availability and past history of visiting during December.


----------



## mvf-m11c

tksbaskets said:


> *Sherry, Bret* and DL Holiday veterans.  What is a good time to go to enjoy the decorations but not have a huge crowd?  Our Premium APs expire on the 15th of December so I want to sneak a trip in pehaps the week of December 8th.  Are the crowds OK then?



I would say after the CP is a good time to visit. But the weekends will still be busy no matter what in December. In my early days, I go on the second weekend of December during the holiday season but since I am busy with basketball, I have my holiday trips in November which is nice as well. The crowds were manageable since my last visit in mid December in 2009 and I haven't been back since (if you don't count my last year trip which was during Christmas break which was crazy).


----------



## Sherry E

I just wanted to pop in and wish everyone a happy 4th of July (no holiday crossover pictures for this holiday -- the Theme Week Countdown begins in 17 days, and there will be plenty of photos from that point forward!).  I hope everyone is having fun!

At the moment I am listening to the sounds of fireworks in the distance, and I can't tell where they are coming from -- maybe The Grove?  I'm not sure.

I have been dealing with a bad heat-related headache for the last day or two (see?  I told you that heat doesn't agree with me -- and it is humid too!  Ick!), but today I have been trying to ignore it as I furiously switch back and forth between various marathons on TV.  There are at least 5 marathons going on, so my remote control is in overdrive!

Of course, I have spent the most time on the Hallmark Channel, as this is the first day of the 10-day Christmas in July marathon -- I love me some feel-good holiday fare!   But, alas, Hallmark actually cut out a lot of the holiday programming that was originally on the schedule for the 10-day event, probably due to the complaints on their Facebook page.  So I am lucky they left up enough of the movies I wanted to see.

So, for the first time I finally watched, from beginning to end:

_Window Wonderland_ and _Finding Christmas_.  I only saw bits and pieces of those in 2013, and what I saw did not grab my attention.

However, now that I have had the chance to watch _Window Wonderland_ and _Finding Christmas_ all the way through, I can wholeheartedly say that I loved them too!  WW has a kind of modern feel to it, with snappy dialogue and a little twist at the end.  FC is a nice 'swapping houses' love story.   I judged them unfairly in 2013 and I take back what I said!

Now that I think about it, the 2013 crop of Hallmark holiday movies was really great, as it yielded _Snow Bride_, _Let It Snow_, _A Very Merry Mix-Up_, _The Christmas Ornament_, _Window Wonderland_ and _Finding Christmas_.  (I have yet to see the one that *tksbaskets* liked, _Fir Crazy_, but now I have high hopes.)

The Countdown to Christmas begins on Friday, October 31st, and this current July event lasts through July 13th.  All of my favorites (the ones mentioned above, as well as _The Most Wonderful Time of the Year_, _Mrs. Miracle_ and _Trading Christmas_) are coming up during the week.


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

17 days, really?! So excited!


----------



## tksbaskets

Loving Christnas in July!  I have set my DVR for Mrs. miracle, Fir Crazy, Snow Bride and Naughty and Nice.

Sherry in glad you finally saw Window Wonderland. I enjoyed Thant one and Bride for Christmas.

Sitting at out gate in Detroit ready to head to the Happiest Place on Earth!!  We all said it will be strange to see DL without the Christmas decorations.


----------



## sgrap

We're looking at December, wanting to take a holiday trip while the parks are not insanely crowded.  Is the 18-20th already into crazy crowded time frame?  We are homeschoolers, so we have flexibility in picking our travel times. Having taken a couple trips in the past 18 months, we no there is no longer a "no crowd" time frame, but try to pick something that is somewhat on the more sane level for us non-crowd people.  Thanks!


----------



## jbravo78

Sgrap... We are going 17th-21st and im hoping its not like the week of christmas.... Our travel agent said it gets pretty crowded 21st through christmas day


----------



## meljensmom

Hello, 
My Dad just passed away and we lived with my parents and I am their caregivers....so we are feeling the loss very significantly.  I am seriously thinking about taking my girls and my Mom to Disneyland for Christmas to make some new memories.....we've never gone to DL any other time than during July....so I'm completely clueless about what to expect and when (or if) there will be deals posted for packages.

We'd like to stay at the DLH like we normally do.  If anyone is willing to give me some advice or point me in the right direction with this thread, I'd appreciate it.  I don't have a lot of time to read through tons of pages unfortunately at this present time.

It's looking like we might be nuts for trying to go during this time....but I'm hoping it would still be a nice way to celebrate our family and Christmas this year.

Thanks for any help,
Cindy


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

meljensmom said:


> Hello, My Dad just passed away and we lived with my parents and I am their caregivers....so we are feeling the loss very significantly.  I am seriously thinking about taking my girls and my Mom to Disneyland for Christmas to make some new memories.....we've never gone to DL any other time than during July....so I'm completely clueless about what to expect and when (or if) there will be deals posted for packages.  We'd like to stay at the DLH like we normally do.  If anyone is willing to give me some advice or point me in the right direction with this thread, I'd appreciate it.  I don't have a lot of time to read through tons of pages unfortunately at this present time.  It's looking like we might be nuts for trying to go during this time....but I'm hoping it would still be a nice way to celebrate our family and Christmas this year.  Thanks for any help, Cindy



I've never been Christmas week, so I hope somebody(s) here can give you some advice, but I just wanted to say I'm so sorry for your loss. I think making new memories at Disneyland is a great idea.


----------



## JadeDarkstar

meljensmom said:


> Hello,
> My Dad just passed away and we lived with my parents and I am their caregivers....so we are feeling the loss very significantly.  I am seriously thinking about taking my girls and my Mom to Disneyland for Christmas to make some new memories.....we've never gone to DL any other time than during July....so I'm completely clueless about what to expect and when (or if) there will be deals posted for packages.
> 
> We'd like to stay at the DLH like we normally do.  If anyone is willing to give me some advice or point me in the right direction with this thread, I'd appreciate it.  I don't have a lot of time to read through tons of pages unfortunately at this present time.
> 
> It's looking like we might be nuts for trying to go during this time....but I'm hoping it would still be a nice way to celebrate our family and Christmas this year.
> 
> Thanks for any help,
> Cindy



I do not know i it is in the price range for you but Try to do the Christmas tour, you will get front row seats for the parade, and it will be a special trip and memory for you guys. *HUGS* i am so sorry that your father just passed away. Good luck for your whole family over this hard time.


----------



## tksbaskets

*meljensmom* I'm very sorry for your loss.  

We are at DISNEYLAND   It's pretty strange to NOT see the Christmas decorations.  'Grumpy' even texted yesterday "I'm on Mainstreet where the big tree usually is"   All our spacial references are Christmas related!  If I do a trip report I think the title will be 'Where are the trees??"

WOW the crowds were comparitivley nice yesterday afternoon.  Many rides with a 15 minute of less stand-by time.  Star Tours had a 25 minute wait.  We faded early in the afternoon because of our long day of travel and the time change. 

We've all been up since about 4 am today and will be waiting at the GCH entrance to DCA for early entry.  Guess what we'll be riding for an hour?

*Sherry* it was HOT yesterday.  90 in the afternoon. I'm with you about not enjoying the heat.
TK


----------



## mvf-m11c

meljensmom said:


> Hello,
> My Dad just passed away and we lived with my parents and I am their caregivers....so we are feeling the loss very significantly.  I am seriously thinking about taking my girls and my Mom to Disneyland for Christmas to make some new memories.....we've never gone to DL any other time than during July....so I'm completely clueless about what to expect and when (or if) there will be deals posted for packages.
> 
> We'd like to stay at the DLH like we normally do.  If anyone is willing to give me some advice or point me in the right direction with this thread, I'd appreciate it.  I don't have a lot of time to read through tons of pages unfortunately at this present time.
> 
> It's looking like we might be nuts for trying to go during this time....but I'm hoping it would still be a nice way to celebrate our family and Christmas this year.
> 
> Thanks for any help,
> Cindy



I'm so sorry for your loss.

As for your question going to the DLR during Christmas time will be very busy and one of the busiest times of the year to visit. I went during after Christmas last year and it wasn't as bad as I have thought during Christmas break. I would be prepared for all the ride wait times (not only the big rides but also the other rides like King Arthur's Carousel) to be in the 20+ minute wait time in the afternoon which is the worst. If you are planning on staying at the DLR hotels, I would take advantage of MM/EMH so you will be able to go on the rides that you want to do in the morning and don't have to worry about it later during the day. Hope this helps and ask what other questions on this thread.


Great to hear from you TK that you got there safely. You and your family have a great time. I can guess what you did this morning at DCA.


----------



## KCmike

So sorry for your loss *meljensmom*.  I hope you can find quick answers to your questions.  I know you all will create some magic moments at Christmastime.

*TK*...hope your having an awesome time.  We love going in summertime especially in July.  If you post a side trip report please give me the link.

*Sherry E*..hope your feeling better.  17 more days till theme weeks.  Woohoo.


----------



## Phoenixrising

Attention all DISer's going during Christmas time!! I was going through my pile of stuff from my Nov/13 trip to DL and found some maps of DL and CA. I've got 2 full sets of both DL and CA, as well as 3 extra CA maps. For those of you are interested in having them, it's on a first come first serve basis. I should have them in the mail by the end of the week to those who are interested in them.  Please PM me with your address so that I can put them in the mail. Have a great day everyone!

Trish


----------



## mlnbabies

Phoenixrising said:


> Attention all DISer's going during Christmas time!! I was going through my pile of stuff from my Nov/13 trip to DL and found some maps of DL and CA. I've got 2 full sets of both DL and CA, as well as 3 extra CA maps. For those of you are interested in having them, it's on a first come first serve basis. I should have them in the mail by the end of the week to those who are interested in them.  Please PM me with your address so that I can put them in the mail. Have a great day everyone!
> 
> Trish



Sent you a PM


----------



## Phoenixrising

The 2 full sets of maps are gone, but I've got 3 maps of CA if anyone's interested in them. Have a great day!

Trish


----------



## JadeDarkstar

ty


----------



## lucysmom

I send you my sympathy for your loss. When my brother died, we celebrated his one year anniversary with an extended family trip to WDW. It was very healing. 

We have greatly enjoyed our DLR trips the past two Christmas seasons. Staying on-site will definitely enhance your experience. Here is my advice  Make good use of EMH every day.  You will be able to get on rides more easily during the mornings. Then, enjoy a lovely lunch or late breakfast and head back to the hotel for a nap, swim, movie. Devote your evenings to shows, fireworks, shopping.  

We have loved the holiday tours because they have had instant access to Small World Holiday, Haunted Mansion Holiday, and Jingle Cruise.  We prefer the late afternoon tour because it ends with parade seats right in front of the most amazing holiday light display ever!!

Consider the Fantasmic Dessert Package as well. The snacks are yummy, and the seats are comfortable.

Don't miss the holiday firework show.  You can see it from your Fantasmic seats, but it is extra special from a spot on Main Street in front of the castle. Be prepared to shed a tear, though, because it mightl have a big emotional impact for you this year.  

Consider getting a Photopass Plus photography package. This will be a special trip and the disk will help you commemorate your visit.

Take time to enjoy the decorations. They are phenomenal. There is holiday magic everywhere you look. I hope a DLR holiday will help your family heal. God bless.


----------



## emacat

We went the 15th-21st of December a few years ago, and the last day or two were crazy! Is the week after Christmas any better than the week of? Are there any annual pass blocks? We have a friend with a pass, and we were thinking of having her join us.


----------



## SweetAlex

meljensmom said:


> Hello,
> My Dad just passed away and we lived with my parents and I am their caregivers....so we are feeling the loss very significantly.  I am seriously thinking about taking my girls and my Mom to Disneyland for Christmas to make some new memories.....we've never gone to DL any other time than during July....so I'm completely clueless about what to expect and when (or if) there will be deals posted for packages.
> 
> We'd like to stay at the DLH like we normally do.  If anyone is willing to give me some advice or point me in the right direction with this thread, I'd appreciate it.  I don't have a lot of time to read through tons of pages unfortunately at this present time.
> 
> It's looking like we might be nuts for trying to go during this time....but I'm hoping it would still be a nice way to celebrate our family and Christmas this year.
> 
> Thanks for any help,
> Cindy



I'm so sorry for your loss . I think Disney is a fantastic idea in times like this. Our neighbors husband passed away 2 years ago in September and they had two daughters (ages 11 and 7 maybe). Instead of staying home, flooded by memories and sadness, she decided to take them to Disneyland. She said it was the best decision she ever made. They were able to have fun and see past their overwhelming sadness for their first really hard Christmas without their dad/husband. Of course, they would have preferred if he was there but it helped them get through Christmas.


----------



## meljensmom

Thank you for all your kind words and your expertise and suggestions!  I called this morning and booked our vacation and purchased our flight as well.  For the first time in quite a while, I felt happy....the look on my girl's faces (18 years old and 8 years old) and my Mom's face (I told her when I arrived at the care home this morning) was absolutely worth it!!  Everyone is glowing and happy.  

I know it will be a little crazy crowd wise, but we don't care.    Now, I'm thinking about stockings.....think they will need to be Disney themed items inside them....and I will probably do most of my shopping there (since their main gift is the trip). 

Any suggestions for an 8 year old girl and an 18 year old girl (who's a senior at a university)??


Thanks!!!


----------



## lucysmom

We stayed at the GCH and ordered their decorated tree and holiday gift bag our first year. The gifts and tree were so fun. For our second Christmas, we took the tree and small gifts with us.  We decorated the tree together and even strung pine cone lights in the room. I don't know where you are staying, but I am pretty sure you can decorate anywhere. An item for their stockings could be a Disney gift card so each girl can make their own choice.


----------



## meljensmom

lucysmom said:


> We stayed at the GCH and ordered their decorated tree and holiday gift bag our first year. The gifts and tree were so fun. For our second Christmas, we took the tree and small gifts with us.  We decorated the tree together and even strung pine cone lights in the room. I don't know where you are staying, but I am pretty sure you can decorate anywhere. An item for their stockings could be a Disney gift card so each girl can make their own choice.



We are staying at the DLH.  How much did the tree and holiday gift bag cost?  Great idea about the gift cards!  Will definitely do that.


----------



## KCmike

So my wife and I are going to cross off a bucket list item on our Disney list by doing the Walk in Walt's Footsteps Tour to see Walt's Apartment.  We have done the tour several years ago but it didn't include the Apartment before.  Now to the question.  Since they use to let you walk into the lobby and see the elevator for the tour and since Club 33 has been remodeled do you think they will allow the tour into the new lobby?  I've seen the new menu and the some of the rules and regulations but I haven't heard anything about how it might affect the tour.  Any thoughts?


----------



## Sherry E

*As of tomorrow, Monday, July 14th, there are...*


*ONLY 7 DAYS UNTIL
 THE 4th ANNUAL THEME WEEK COUNTDOWN BEGINS ON JULY 21st!!!!!!​*


*

I will post the rules and details during this upcoming week, for both the photo contributors and the non-photo contributors (who follow the Code Word Challenge)!!  

There will be three $25 Disney gift cards given away when the Theme Week Countdown is all said and done -- 2 to randomly selected photo contributors, and 1 to the person who wins the Code Word Challenge!

Everyone is welcome to participate if you either have theme-fitting DLR holiday photos to share, or if you want to try to win the Code Word Challenge, but be sure and pop in and introduce yourselves first!  

Either way, if you do not want to participate, sit back and enjoy the show!  You will be treated to a 3-month parade of beautiful DLR holiday photos covering all aspects of the entire holiday season at DLR, provided by our many contributors and DLR holiday vets!  These photos will not only showcase everyone's pictures, theme by theme, but they may also raise questions among those who are headed to DLR to experience the holidays for the first time this year!  You may see something in a photo that you want to know more about.  Even those of us who have been enjoying the Holidays at Disneyland Resort for years still see things in others' photos that we have somehow overlooked, so there is always something new to discover!


Anyway, stay tuned this week for the details and rules!


Oh, and  to everyone who has joined this thread in the last week, and thank you to those who stepped in to answer questions!*



​





DisneyJamieCA said:


> 17 days, really?! So excited!



*Jamie --*

It was 17 days on July 4th.  It's 7 days as of tomorrow, July 14th!





tksbaskets said:


> Loving Christnas in July!  I have set my DVR for Mrs. miracle, Fir Crazy, Snow Bride and Naughty and Nice.
> 
> Sherry in glad you finally saw Window Wonderland. I enjoyed Thant one and Bride for Christmas.
> 
> Sitting at out gate in Detroit ready to head to the Happiest Place on Earth!!  We all said it will be strange to see DL without the Christmas decorations.



*TK --*

I tracked down press releases and outlines for 7 of the 12 new Countdown to Christmas movies coming this Nov-Dec, and got the names of 2 more!  I'm not sure how good they will or will not be, judging by the titles, but I hope they're as good as last year's group of movies.



sgrap said:


> We're looking at December, wanting to take a holiday trip while the parks are not insanely crowded.  Is the 18-20th already into crazy crowded time frame?  We are homeschoolers, so we have flexibility in picking our travel times. Having taken a couple trips in the past 18 months, we no there is no longer a "no crowd" time frame, but try to pick something that is somewhat on the more sane level for us non-crowd people.  Thanks!



Hi, *sgrap*!

Welcome!

Without looking at the calendar I am trying to figure out which days of the week those dates are.  Is it a Thurs-Sat or something like that?  

My guess is that the wave of Christmas crowds will probably begin to descend upon DLR over those days/that weekend that you are considering, because a lot of people will be out of work and school for the whole week of Christmas and will want to get there on the weekend.  You could encounter big crowds on Saturday, and maybe even Friday.

I used to go to DLR on the weekend immediately before Christmas every year, and when the crowds began to get a little too big for my liking, I switched to early December!




meljensmom said:


> Hello,
> My Dad just passed away and we lived with my parents and I am their caregivers....so we are feeling the loss very significantly.  I am seriously thinking about taking my girls and my Mom to Disneyland for Christmas to make some new memories.....we've never gone to DL any other time than during July....so I'm completely clueless about what to expect and when (or if) there will be deals posted for packages.
> 
> We'd like to stay at the DLH like we normally do.  If anyone is willing to give me some advice or point me in the right direction with this thread, I'd appreciate it.  I don't have a lot of time to read through tons of pages unfortunately at this present time.
> 
> It's looking like we might be nuts for trying to go during this time....but I'm hoping it would still be a nice way to celebrate our family and Christmas this year.
> 
> Thanks for any help,
> Cindy



*Cindy --*

Welcome!

Thank you so much for joining us.  I am very sorry about the loss of your father.  

I think that the idea of taking your mom and girls to Disneyland for Christmas is an excellent one, and what a way to make new memories! Are you planning on being there actually over the Christmas holiday?

You've already been given some great ideas in this thread.  

Reading through all the pages is not necessary, but I will recommend that you scroll down page 1 and just glance at the topics to see what catches your eye because there is a lot of good information there.  It's sort of set up for people to be able to read at their own leisure, or only read what they are interested in reading if the title catches their eye.  

In the various posts on page 1, there are extra bits of holiday-specific info in the Hotels section.   There is good info about Christmas dining and treats in the Food post.  There is info about the Holiday Tour.  In the Trip Reports section there are links to a couple of reviews of 2012 Christmas trips.  All kinds of things.

Also, you are actually planning to be at DLR over December 25th I can locate some extra posts that may be of interest to you (I have the links saved offline, but I would have to get them tomorrow).

In any case, we will all try to help as much as we can! 




jbravo78 said:


> Sgrap... We are going 17th-21st and im hoping its not like the week of christmas.... Our travel agent said it gets pretty crowded 21st through christmas day



*jbravo78 --*

I think it will be crowded over the weekend before Christmas and that whole week of Christmas, honestly, but the best thing to do is just go in knowing that it will be crowded.  It will probably be _more_ crowded in between Christmas and New Year's, but it will be crowded in the week leading up to Christmas too.



tksbaskets said:


> *meljensmom* I'm very sorry for your loss.
> 
> We are at DISNEYLAND   It's pretty strange to NOT see the Christmas decorations.  'Grumpy' even texted yesterday "I'm on Mainstreet where the big tree usually is"   All our spacial references are Christmas related!  If I do a trip report I think the title will be 'Where are the trees??"
> 
> WOW the crowds were comparitivley nice yesterday afternoon.  Many rides with a 15 minute of less stand-by time.  Star Tours had a 25 minute wait.  We faded early in the afternoon because of our long day of travel and the time change.
> 
> We've all been up since about 4 am today and will be waiting at the GCH entrance to DCA for early entry.  Guess what we'll be riding for an hour?
> 
> *Sherry* it was HOT yesterday.  90 in the afternoon. I'm with you about not enjoying the heat.
> TK



*TK --*

It sounds like you guys had an awesome time on your trip!  Did you get on TSMM with a short wait?  

I like "Where are the trees?"  or "Where have all the trees gone?" or "Who moved the trees?"

When I went to DLR in April it was very odd to not see any signs of Halloween or Christmas!  Most of the park was decoration-free, except for the obvious giant eggs scattered about, and the Springtime Roundup.

The heat has not been my friend in the last couple of weeks.  Headaches, nausea, fatigue -- all sorts of fun for me.  And I guzzle water all day long.  It does no good!  I probably would have passed out at DLR.




KCmike said:


> *Sherry E*..hope your feeling better.  17 more days till theme weeks.  Woohoo.



Thanks, *Mike*!

Seven days until the Countdown as of tomorrow, July 14th!!

I'm a feeling a bit better, but I am ready for the heat to mosey on now.  We never get a "real" fall or winter out here, so for summer heat to leave just means that it cools down 10 or 20 degrees or so!  Our fall weather would be perfectly sufficient for anyone who wanted warm weather.




emacat said:


> We went the 15th-21st of December a few years ago, and the last day or two were crazy! Is the week after Christmas any better than the week of? Are there any annual pass blocks? We have a friend with a pass, and we were thinking of having her join us.



*emacat --*

Welcome back!  I haven't seen you in a Christmas/Holiday Superthread in a while!

From all that I have heard, I think that the week between Christmas and New Year's is the worst week!  All APs are blocked except for the Premium and Premier, but there are also tons of people out of school and work who pile into the parks from December 26th and on through the New Year.




KCmike said:


> So my wife and I are going to cross off a bucket list item on our Disney list by doing the Walk in Walt's Footsteps Tour to see Walt's Apartment.  We have done the tour several years ago but it didn't include the Apartment before.  Now to the question.  Since they use to let you walk into the lobby and see the elevator for the tour and since Club 33 has been remodeled do you think they will allow the tour into the new lobby?  I've seen the new menu and the some of the rules and regulations but I haven't heard anything about how it might affect the tour.  Any thoughts?



Great question, *Mike*!

I have no answer for you, but I will be curious to find out what you find out!  I have not looked at the new menu yet or the new rules!

I would certainly hope that the tour still brings people into the lobby, even though it is the new lobby!


​


----------



## trainingupmy4princes

Hi.  I thought since a lot of people in this thread visit in December that this would be a good place for questions on a December visit. 
We used to go to DL and I was on this forum years ago (different name as I had lost my login password) when it was just my boys but then we moved from Portland to the midwest and WDW became our Disney place.  Anyways, I have always missed DL as it seemed more magical, can't seem to explain why to my family .  So with the whole MB and FP+ I convinced DH that going to DL was a better idea albeit more expensive.   

 So we have Dec. 5-15 as our dates.  We are going to take a 2 or 3 days to go to Legoland and Seaworld but other than that we will be in Anaheim.  I am looking at the 5 day tickets as that's the biggest they sell.  Oddly I could have sworn we bought 6 day tickets 10 years ago when we used to go with the older boys but maybe my memories aging.

Would it be better to do the non Disney stuff first and the DL later so that we have a better chance of getting later hours so we can see the FW/Fantasmic/WOC?  Or would it be too crowded by then?  Due to the 60th would this December be a bad time to visit ie do you think there will be a lot of ride refurbs./closures? 

I absolutely love Christmas and lights and decorations. We are looking at DL hotel or PP.  Is one more festive?  GC is definitely out of our budget so we are only looking at the other 2.  We have Costco and AAA.  Does anyone know if either give you a discount to book through them?  It will also be our anniversary as I love Christmas so had a Dec wedding.  Does anyone have any experience with the childcare place at GC in case we wanted a fancy dinner out?

Also, I tend to get really bad migraines from too much heat/humidity. Anyone know what the temps tend to be that time of year?  

Thanks.


----------



## sgrap

trainingupmy4princes said:


> So we have Dec. 5-15 as our dates.  We are going to take a 2 or 3 days to go to Legoland and Seaworld but other than that we will be in Anaheim.  I am looking at the 5 day tickets as that's the biggest they sell.  Oddly I could have sworn we bought 6 day tickets 10 years ago when we used to go with the older boys but maybe my memories aging.
> 
> Thanks.


I can only answer the park hopper question.  Around late summer/early fall 2012, they stopped selling more than a 5 day hopper.    Many of us wrote to Disney asking them to bring back longer hopper passes, but so far that has not happened.  We bought 8-day hoppers several times and used all 8 days, so it was a big bummer for us.  I still don't get it.  But rest assured, your memory is doing fine.


----------



## meljensmom

> *Cindy --*
> 
> Welcome!
> 
> Thank you so much for joining us.  I am very sorry about the loss of your father.
> 
> I think that the idea of taking your mom and girls to Disneyland for Christmas is an excellent one, and what a way to make new memories! Are you planning on being there actually over the Christmas holiday?
> 
> 
> 
> Also, you are actually planning to be at DLR over December 25th I can locate some extra posts that may be of interest to you (I have the links saved offline, but I would have to get them tomorrow).
> 
> In any case, we will all try to help as much as we can!




Hi There....and thank you for the warm welcome!  Yes, we will be there over Christmas.  We are arriving on Dec. 22 and will be leaving on the 27th.  My mom and girls are VERY excited!!

I would be thankful for ANY information given because we've never gone to DLR any time other than the summer.  We will be staying at the DLH.

Thanks again!


----------



## mvf-m11c

trainingupmy4princes said:


> Would it be better to do the non Disney stuff first and the DL later so that we have a better chance of getting later hours so we can see the FW/Fantasmic/WOC?  Or would it be too crowded by then?  Due to the 60th would this December be a bad time to visit ie do you think there will be a lot of ride refurbs./closures?



The Candlelight Processional will be on 6th & 7th which will draw crowds that weekend. During the second week of December (Monday thru Thursday) the park hours will be limited than on the weekends which should be around 9am to 9pm. You can check the park hours from last year: http://www.wdwinfo.com/disneyland/park-hours.cfm?month=12&year=2013 If DL is not doing a paid party this year, Believe...In Holiday Magic fireworks will be playing every night during the holiday season. WoC will be playing every night. As for Fantasmic!, the only way to see it is on Friday, Saturday or Sunday where it won't play during the weekdays during your trip (unless the park hours are increased on the certain days). Most of the rides are up and running in mid December unless certain rides are down for long refurbishment (for example BTMRR was closed during the holiday season last year during it's long refurbishment until it re-opened in March 2014).


----------



## tksbaskets

Can't wait for countdown!  I have more to contribute this year and some golden oldies. 
TK


----------



## marlana323

Hi All!
We are booked from Dec. 7-11 at the Disneyland Hotel! This will be our second trip to Disneyland and first for Christmas.  I haven't told the kids.  My daughter's birthday falls during our trip too.  I have a lot of reading up to do.  Our last trip was before Carsland.  

Any tips on where to start?  I'm reviewing page 1...

Look forward to keeping up with you all!


----------



## trainingupmy4princes

mvf-m11c said:


> The Candlelight Processional will be on 6th & 7th which will draw crowds that weekend. During the second week of December (Monday thru Thursday) the park hours will be limited than on the weekends which should be around 9am to 9pm. You can check the park hours from last year: http://www.wdwinfo.com/disneyland/park-hours.cfm?month=12&year=2013 If DL is not doing a paid party this year, Believe...In Holiday Magic fireworks will be playing every night during the holiday season. WoC will be playing every night. As for Fantasmic!, the only way to see it is on Friday, Saturday or Sunday where it won't play during the weekdays during your trip (unless the park hours are increased on the certain days). Most of the rides are up and running in mid December unless certain rides are down for long refurbishment (for example BTMRR was closed during the holiday season last year during it's long refurbishment until it re-opened in March 2014).


Thanks.  I am really excited about going to DL during holiday time, two of my favorite things. 
I know the HM, IASW, and JC have overlays for the holidays.  Are there any others?  Are all 3 included in the holiday tour?  I think the tour looks nice just for the reserved parade view.  Are there any reviews out there for this tour?


----------



## mom2rtk

trainingupmy4princes said:


> Thanks.  I am really excited about going to DL during holiday time, two of my favorite things.
> I know the HM, IASW, and JC have overlays for the holidays.  Are there any others?  Are all 3 included in the holiday tour?  I think the tour looks nice just for the reserved parade view.  Are there any reviews out there for this tour?



We did the tour last year. It included all 3 of the rides with holiday overlays. It also does include reserved seating for the Christmas parade. We purposely scheduled this for what we expected to be one of our busier park days. The ride access that day saved us a lot of time, so I didn't feel like we were missing out on a huge chunk of park time by doing it.

We did enjoy the tour, although we probably won't do it a second year in a row, just because we have heard all the holiday tidbits already. If you haven't done it before, I definitely recommend it.


----------



## Sherry E

trainingupmy4princes said:


> Thanks.  I am really excited about going to DL during holiday time, two of my favorite things.
> I know the HM, IASW, and JC have overlays for the holidays.  Are there any others?  Are all 3 included in the holiday tour?  I think the tour looks nice just for the reserved parade view.  *Are there any reviews out there for this tour?*




*trainingupmy4princes -*

In this post, look under "Main Street," and go to the Holiday Tour section.  You will see links to reviews from different years (including 2013).

The first 12 posts on page 1 of this thread are a hotbed o' info about all facets of DLR during the holidays, from the parks to the hotels, to holiday food, to activities, to Downtown Disney, etc.

ETA:  There's weather/temperature info on page 1 too -- in the FAQ section of the General Info post!


----------



## KCmike

trainingupmy4princes said:


> So we have Dec. 5-15 as our dates.  We are going to take a 2 or 3 days to go to Legoland and Seaworld but other than that we will be in Anaheim.  I am looking at the 5 day tickets as that's the biggest they sell.  Oddly I could have sworn we bought 6 day tickets 10 years ago when we used to go with the older boys but maybe my memories aging.
> 
> Would it be better to do the non Disney stuff first and the DL later so that we have a better chance of getting later hours so we can see the FW/Fantasmic/WOC?  Or would it be too crowded by then?  Due to the 60th would this December be a bad time to visit ie do you think there will be a lot of ride refurbs./closures?
> Thanks.



Hey Neighbor!!!!  We have gone twice for Christmas but both were in November so I can't be of much help.  Nice to see another KC person on this side of the disboards.  Janet is also from kc "mom2rtk".  How do you like the move from Portland?  I have visited there once and thought it was absolutely beautiful.


----------



## mom2rtk

trainingupmy4princes said:


> Hi.  I thought since a lot of people in this thread visit in December that this would be a good place for questions on a December visit.
> We used to go to DL and I was on this forum years ago (different name as I had lost my login password) when it was just my boys but then we moved from Portland to the midwest and WDW became our Disney place.  Anyways, I have always missed DL as it seemed more magical, can't seem to explain why to my family .  So with the whole MB and FP+ I convinced DH that going to DL was a better idea albeit more expensive.
> 
> So we have Dec. 5-15 as our dates.  We are going to take a 2 or 3 days to go to Legoland and Seaworld but other than that we will be in Anaheim.  I am looking at the 5 day tickets as that's the biggest they sell.  Oddly I could have sworn we bought 6 day tickets 10 years ago when we used to go with the older boys but maybe my memories aging.
> 
> Would it be better to do the non Disney stuff first and the DL later so that we have a better chance of getting later hours so we can see the FW/Fantasmic/WOC?  Or would it be too crowded by then?  Due to the 60th would this December be a bad time to visit ie do you think there will be a lot of ride refurbs./closures?
> 
> I absolutely love Christmas and lights and decorations. We are looking at DL hotel or PP.  Is one more festive?  GC is definitely out of our budget so we are only looking at the other 2.  We have Costco and AAA.  Does anyone know if either give you a discount to book through them?  It will also be our anniversary as I love Christmas so had a Dec wedding.  Does anyone have any experience with the childcare place at GC in case we wanted a fancy dinner out?
> 
> Also, I tend to get really bad migraines from too much heat/humidity. Anyone know what the temps tend to be that time of year?
> 
> Thanks.



 Hey neighbor!

You're not imagining things. They used to sell longer tickets. They had a lot of trouble with ticket fraud, so cut back the max to combat that. I was terribly disappointed though that once they started taking photos to associate with tickets, that should have taken care of the problem enough to allow them to start selling longer tickets. But alas, 5 is the limit.

We were there last December 4-11. You need to be prepared for all sorts of weather. We hit an unseasonably cold stretch with temps in the high 30's many of the mornings we were there. I don't tell you that to scare you since that isn't common, but just to let you know you need to prepare for ALL sorts of weather.

We experienced a similar cold snap in FL back in 2010, so we are just ready for anything at Disney in December now.


----------



## Sherry E

*Remember, everyone -- not only does the Theme Week Countdown start in 7 days (Mon., 7/21), but this week (Thurs., 7/17) is the day that there will be a sneak peek of the events happening for the 60th anniversary in 2015.   The Disney Parks Blog gave away a limited number of spots for people to sit in on this sneak peek, and I am pretty sure that every official and unofficial Disney news outlet will be reporting on it that day. 

Although there are rumors trickling out that the sneak peek is now going to be scaled back (meaning that Disney is not going to give as extensive of a sneak peek as they were originally going to), confirmation of a new night parade, a new fireworks show and a new Castle show is expected.  

That means they may not tell us everything they have planned for 2015, but they will probably confirm those 3 major events.

The reason why these 60th anniversary events in 2015 will be relevant to us here in the Christmas/Holiday Superthread is that it almost certainly means there will be some disruption of the "normal" holiday season entertainment schedule in 2015.   I am guessing that Disney will either create some sort of hard ticket Christmas party and include the Christmas Fantasy Parade and Believe in Holiday Magic Fireworks as party exclusives while running the new parade, fireworks and Castle show on all other nights, for the general public, OR they will skip the holiday fireworks and Christmas parade entirely next year to focus on the 60th anniversary fare.  Or, maybe the new night parade, new fireworks and new Castle show could be worked into a party somehow.

Once we get confirmation of those events for 2015, I think we will know that the holiday season of 2015 might be a bit different than it has been for years.  In fact, we could start seeing little 'changes' in the schedule as early as this year, to prep us for larger changes next year.

In any case, Thursday's 60th anniversary news will be interesting!*



trainingupmy4princes said:


> Hi.  I thought since a lot of people in this thread visit in December that this would be a good place for questions on a December visit.
> We used to go to DL and I was on this forum years ago (different name as I had lost my login password) when it was just my boys but then we moved from Portland to the midwest and WDW became our Disney place.  Anyways, I have always missed DL as it seemed more magical, can't seem to explain why to my family .  So with the whole MB and FP+ I convinced DH that going to DL was a better idea albeit more expensive.
> 
> So we have Dec. 5-15 as our dates.  We are going to take a 2 or 3 days to go to Legoland and Seaworld but other than that we will be in Anaheim.  I am looking at the 5 day tickets as that's the biggest they sell.  Oddly I could have sworn we bought 6 day tickets 10 years ago when we used to go with the older boys but maybe my memories aging.
> 
> Would it be better to do the non Disney stuff first and the DL later so that we have a better chance of getting later hours so we can see the FW/Fantasmic/WOC?  Or would it be too crowded by then?  Due to the 60th would this December be a bad time to visit ie do you think there will be a lot of ride refurbs./closures?
> 
> I absolutely love Christmas and lights and decorations. We are looking at DL hotel or PP.  Is one more festive?  GC is definitely out of our budget so we are only looking at the other 2.  We have Costco and AAA.  Does anyone know if either give you a discount to book through them?  It will also be our anniversary as I love Christmas so had a Dec wedding.  Does anyone have any experience with the childcare place at GC in case we wanted a fancy dinner out?
> 
> Also, I tend to get really bad migraines from too much heat/humidity. Anyone know what the temps tend to be that time of year?
> 
> Thanks.



*trainingupmy4princes --*

*Bret* and *Janet* both gave you good info, but I didn't give you an "official" welcome earlier (I was rushing on and off the thread), so  !!  I'm glad you joined us!  You are correct -- there are a lot of December visitors in this thread (and I'm one of them!).

You mentioned the 60th -- is it next year that you're planning on going to DLR, or this year?  The 60th is next year.

I think that all of the hotels are festive in their own way.  The PPH has a tree with a gorgeous color.   DLH has a giant fake gingerbread castle in the lobby of the Fantasy tower, and themed Christmas trees in the Frontier and Adventure towers.  The great thing is that you can visit all of them on foot, and experience a bit of the holiday magic at each one.  I usually stay at the PPH in December, and I usually go to DLR in the first or second week of December (it's a good in-between time when Thanksgiving break crowds are back home, while Christmas break crowds are not out of school and work yet!).   But I like to walk across the street and enjoy the lobby and carolers at the GCH!

Also, I think that the hotel-specific holiday activities (mentioned in the Hotels post on page 1 of this thread) apply to each hotel, so that gives some extra options.

I have heard of people getting packages through Costco or discounts through AAA in the past, but I'm not sure if they still can.

I don't know first-hand, but I have heard that the childcare place at the GCH is great.

I posted the link to the section with Holiday Tour info/reviews for you in a separate post (previous page), and Janet gave you some great feedback!  

You asked about temperatures -- there is also a section in the FAQ on page 1, with more detailed weather info for December.  Living in SoCal my entire life, I have experienced all kinds of December weather.  Last year, when I was at DLR (12/8-12/12), on my very first night it was in the low 30s -- like 30 degrees.   I am not a hot weather fan at all, and I usually relish the much cooler temperatures, but my hands were icy and I had to grab for the mittens and neck scarf!  As long as I am prepared for the chill, I am fine in it!

The next day, 12/9, it was very windy for quite a while -- so much so that the wind was knocking over the poor reindeer out in front of the GCH!

A couple of days later I think it was around 80 degrees or so.  I have also been to DLR in December when it was 90 degrees, or 40 degrees at night, or raining, or very dry.

As Janet said, be prepared for ALL sorts of weather!




meljensmom said:


> Hi There....and thank you for the warm welcome!  Yes, we will be there over Christmas.  We are arriving on Dec. 22 and will be leaving on the 27th.  My mom and girls are VERY excited!!
> 
> I would be thankful for ANY information given because we've never gone to DLR any time other than the summer.  We will be staying at the DLH.
> 
> Thanks again!



*Cindy --*

You're very welcome!

Just to start you off, here are some links to a bit of Christmas trip-specific info:



*Trip Reports/Recaps/Reviews that involved trips around Christmas Eve and Christmas Day (glance over these to learn about crowds and general Christmas experiences)* 


blue888’s trip recap (was there over Christmas Eve and Christmas Day, 2013)

tipoveriff’s December 19-26, 2013 trip recap (including Christmas and Christmas Eve)

NSmuppetmom’s December 22-25, 2013 trip recap (including Christmas) 

JediMasterNerd's review/recap of a December 2012 trip (including Christmas Eve and Christmas Day -- a lot of great info in this review!) - Here and Here

Mickey&JoshNut's review/recap of a December 2012 trip (including Christmas) - Here



*In-Room Celebration Info*


See the *Disney Floral & Gifts page* for further information about ordering miniature Christmas trees and other in-room celebration packages!

"You’ve Got Mail … and Gifts from Disney Floral & Gifts" -- Disney Parks Blog; posted on December 17th, 2013 by Jean Volante, Manager of Dream Making, Disney Floral & Gifts/DEG

2013 Thread about Disney Christmas in-room celebration 

"Disneyland Hotel Christmas Amenities" - with pictures and details (November 2012 DISboards thread started by mo3bys, with photos of in-room celebration items) 




*Special Christmas Eve/Christmas Day Dining Options (menus will likely be identical or similar to what they were for the last couple of years)*


_(Catal and Ralph Brennan's Jazz Kitchen in Downtown Disney each offer special meals and menus for Christmas, but those menus will not appear on their websites until closer to the holiday.) _

”Last-minute Christmas Eve and Christmas Day dining advice” (includes list of Christmas Eve and Day Dining Options) – MousePad/MousePlanet;  posted on December 22, 2013 by Adrienne Vincent-Phoenix 

JediMasterNerd's partial list of special menus for Christmas Eve and Christmas Day 2012 - here



And, again, when you have eventually have time, please don't be afraid to scroll down the first page of this thread and see if any of the titles or links jump out at you!  Also, when our Theme Week Countdown begins in one week, you will see a parade of photos of all things Disneyland Holidays, so hopefully that will be fun and helpful as well!






marlana323 said:


> Hi All!
> We are booked from Dec. 7-11 at the Disneyland Hotel! This will be our second trip to Disneyland and first for Christmas.  I haven't told the kids.  My daughter's birthday falls during our trip too.  I have a lot of reading up to do.  Our last trip was before Carsland.
> 
> Any tips on where to start?  I'm reviewing page 1...
> 
> Look forward to keeping up with you all!



Welcome, *marlana323*!

Thank you for joining us!

Well, you are going during my favorite time of the year -- early December!  Hopefully you found some items of interest on page 1, while skimming the posts.   I would suggest glancing over the Hotels post for Santa info and other hotel-specific holiday info.  The Food/Drink post is always important for any holiday trip!  The Disneyland and California Adventure posts are good, because they tell you exactly what kinds of activities you might find in either park.

And, if there is anything you can't find or don't know where to look to find, we will try to help!



trainingupmy4princes said:


> Thanks.  I am really excited about going to DL during holiday time, two of my favorite things.
> I know the HM, IASW, and JC have overlays for the holidays.  Are there any others?  Are all 3 included in the holiday tour?  I think the tour looks nice just for the reserved parade view.  Are there any reviews out there for this tour?



One other _sort-of-but-not-really_-overlay --

The Storybook Land Canal Boat ride is known to feature teeny tiny Christmas decorations on the miniature cottages and residences, but it is not advertised.   People just kind of discover the tiny decorations when they ride the ride!


----------



## theggs4ever

If you watch the fireworks in the 9:00 position on the map, are there snow machines there?  I've always stood on Main Street because I have to have snow. But, I've never Dumbo since he's been added and would like a good spot. Still need my snow though!  

Also, can I reserve GC now and then update it once the military rates are released?  Or do I have to wait?


----------



## Sherry E

theggs4ever said:


> If you watch the fireworks in the 9:00 position on the map, are there snow machines there?  I've always stood on Main Street because I have to have snow. But, I've never Dumbo since he's been added and would like a good spot. Still need my snow though!
> 
> Also, can I reserve GC now and then update it once the military rates are released?  Or do I have to wait?



Welcome, *theggs4ever*!

I think that *Bret/mvf-m11c* might be a good one to answer the question about where the snow machines are located around Main Street/the Hub.  I've stood directly on Main Street to catch the snow too.

You can also experience the snow in the It's a Small World Holiday mall/plaza area, and in New Orleans Square, near the Rivers of America.

Unless something has changed, you should be able to book the GCH now (make a "room-only" reservation), put down a deposit to hold it, and then apply any discounts (such as military rates) later on.  I've been able to book rooms and then later applied a discount. Check with Disney first to be sure they will allow it.


----------



## mvf-m11c

theggs4ever said:


> If you watch the fireworks in the 9:00 position on the map, are there snow machines there?  I've always stood on Main Street because I have to have snow. But, I've never Dumbo since he's been added and would like a good spot. Still need my snow though!



As for the snow machines around the Hub, they are mostly on the light towers around the Hub. If you watch BIHM fireworks or SB Winter Castle Enchantment Lighting, there are light towers right by the Hub and across the street from the Hub that have the snow machines. Also Dumbo is not part of BIHM fireworks and is only available to see during Magical: Disney's New Nighttime Spectacular of Magical Celebrations which is only available during the summertime. Tinker Bell and Dumbo do not fly during BIHM fireworks.

Here is a picture of the light tower on the Hub side where it started to snow after BIHM fireworks.  




As you can see from this picture, it is snowing right on the other side towards Astro Orbiter which is where the another light tower is with the snow.


----------



## rentayenta

Next week!  Thanks for the 60th info heads up too Sherry! You take great care of us!


----------



## mybestieismickey

theggs4ever said:


> If you watch the fireworks in the 9:00 position on the map, are there snow machines there?  I've always stood on Main Street because I have to have snow. But, I've never Dumbo since he's been added and would like a good spot. Still need my snow though!
> 
> Also, can I reserve GC now and then update it once the military rates are released?  Or do I have to wait?



Just wanted to point out that Dumbo is not a part of the Christmas time fireworks show.  He only appears during the summer time "Magical" show (adorable by the way).  If you want to check out the Christmas show "Believe...in Holiday Magic," the Dis posted a beautiful video of it last year. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c6mrRYn0qxk&feature=youtu.be

Assuming that the 9pm position has you right next to the Frontierland bridge, that should be an okay spot to see from.  Obviously 6 o'clock Main Street is the best, but I am assuming you are going to try and make the Fantasmic dash after and want good positioning.  We usually watch from the section next to the Tip Board in front of Jolly Holiday bakery (maybe 7 1/2 o'clock) and have had great luck with the light tower trick for Fantasmic.  Not sure about the snow though.  You should be able to look up during the day on the light posts and see where the snow machines are and make your final decision then.  

Good Luck!


----------



## Sherry E

Thanks for helping out with the snow question, *Bret*! 

I'm glad you addressed Dumbo, too (Bret and *mybestieismickey* -- thank you both!!)!   My first thought was that Dumbo was added to the other fireworks show and not to BIHM. I started to type that, and then I thought, "Maybe I'm wrong.  I'd better not say anything.  Hopefully Bret will catch it."  And you did!


​




rentayenta said:


> Next week!  Thanks for the 60th info heads up too Sherry! You take great care of us!



You're welcome, *Jenny*!

I just happened to catch an online report/rumor yesterday that said that the sneak peek of the 60th was being scaled back somewhat, but I suspect that we should at least get confirmation of the new events for next year, which will then at least make it likely that the holiday season of 2015 will be affected in some way.

And...since the 4th Annual Theme Week Countdown begins this coming Monday, 7/21, I trust that we will see some of your photos between then and November 3rd...I hope?


----------



## rentayenta

Yes ma'am, I'll be posting!  Thanks again for keeping us all in the know. I love having a go-to thread.


----------



## Sherry E

*Jenny* -- Great!  I'm so glad you'll be participating this year!

​



mybestieismickey said:


> Just wanted to point out that Dumbo is not a part of the Christmas time fireworks show.  He only appears during the summer time "Magical" show (adorable by the way).  If you want to check out the Christmas show "Believe...in Holiday Magic," the Dis posted a beautiful video of it last year. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c6mrRYn0qxk&feature=youtu.be
> 
> Assuming that the 9pm position has you right next to the Frontierland bridge, that should be an okay spot to see from.  Obviously 6 o'clock Main Street is the best, but I am assuming you are going to try and make the Fantasmic dash after and want good positioning.  We usually watch from the section next to the Tip Board in front of Jolly Holiday bakery (maybe 7 1/2 o'clock) and have had great luck with the light tower trick for Fantasmic.  Not sure about the snow though.  You should be able to look up during the day on the light posts and see where the snow machines are and make your final decision then.
> 
> Good Luck!



Thank you for helping tackle the fireworks question, *mybestieismickey*!

There will also be a Theme Week in our Countdown that covers the fireworks, coming up sometime between 7/21 and 11/3.  So there will be lots of fireworks photos down the road!


----------



## mvf-m11c

Sherry E said:


> Thanks for helping out with the snow question, *Bret*!
> 
> I'm glad you addressed Dumbo, too (Bret and *mybestieismickey* -- thank you both!!)!   My first thought was that Dumbo was added to the other fireworks show and not to BIHM. I started to type that, and then I thought, "Maybe I'm wrong.  I'd better not say anything.  Hopefully Bret will catch it."  And you did!
> 
> 
> ​



No problem. 

It's always nice to see the snow during the Enchantment Lighting and after BIHM fireworks which makes it so special during the holiday season at DL. I do ask myself this since last year after the December trip. After experiencing the snowing at IASW Plaza when we tried to watch BIHM fireworks, which is the best place to see it snow. Is it the Hub, Main Street (where the stores are located), MS TS, IASW Plaza or NOS right next to the viewing area for F!? People do have there preferences where they like to watch it snow after BIHM fireworks. I do enjoy watching it snow around the Hub when I watch the Enchantment Lighting show and after BIHM fireworks since I am so used to that area.

If BIHM fireworks still continues this year and in the near future, it is nice as is without any Disney characters flying in the sky where RDCT, Magical & Halloween Screams fireworks have the characters fly during the fireworks. BIHM fireworks is a classic firework show during the holiday season and I don't like DL to change it where they have changed "A Christmas Fantasy" parade last year which was a disappointment.


----------



## trainingupmy4princes

Sherry E said:


> *Remember, everyone -- not only does the Theme Week Countdown start in 7 days (Mon., 7/21), but this week (Thurs., 7/17) is the day that there will be a sneak peek of the events happening for the 60th anniversary in 2015.   The Disney Parks Blog gave away a limited number of spots for people to sit in on this sneak peek, and I am pretty sure that every official and unofficial Disney news outlet will be reporting on it that day.
> 
> Although there are rumors trickling out that the sneak peek is now going to be scaled back (meaning that Disney is not going to give as extensive of a sneak peek as they were originally going to), confirmation of a new night parade, a new fireworks show and a new Castle show is expected.
> 
> That means they may not tell us everything they have planned for 2015, but they will probably confirm those 3 major events.
> 
> The reason why these 60th anniversary events in 2015 will be relevant to us here in the Christmas/Holiday Superthread is that it almost certainly means there will be some disruption of the "normal" holiday season entertainment schedule in 2015.   I am guessing that Disney will either create some sort of hard ticket Christmas party and include the Christmas Fantasy Parade and Believe in Holiday Magic Fireworks as party exclusives while running the new parade, fireworks and Castle show on all other nights, for the general public, OR they will skip the holiday fireworks and Christmas parade entirely next year to focus on the 60th anniversary fare.  Or, maybe the new night parade, new fireworks and new Castle show could be worked into a party somehow.
> 
> Once we get confirmation of those events for 2015, I think we will know that the holiday season of 2015 might be a bit different than it has been for years.  In fact, we could start seeing little 'changes' in the schedule as early as this year, to prep us for larger changes next year.
> 
> In any case, Thursday's 60th anniversary news will be interesting!*
> 
> 
> 
> *trainingupmy4princes --*
> 
> *Bret* and *Janet* both gave you good info, but I didn't give you an "official" welcome earlier (I was rushing on and off the thread), so  !!  I'm glad you joined us!  You are correct -- there are a lot of December visitors in this thread (and I'm one of them!).
> 
> You mentioned the 60th -- is it next year that you're planning on going to DLR, or this year?  The 60th is next year.
> 
> I think that all of the hotels are festive in their own way.  The PPH has a tree with a gorgeous color.   DLH has a giant fake gingerbread castle in the lobby of the Fantasy tower, and themed Christmas trees in the Frontier and Adventure towers.  The great thing is that you can visit all of them on foot, and experience a bit of the holiday magic at each one.  I usually stay at the PPH in December, and I usually go to DLR in the first or second week of December (it's a good in-between time when Thanksgiving break crowds are back home, while Christmas break crowds are not out of school and work yet!).   But I like to walk across the street and enjoy the lobby and carolers at the GCH!
> 
> Also, I think that the hotel-specific holiday activities (mentioned in the Hotels post on page 1 of this thread) apply to each hotel, so that gives some extra options.
> 
> I have heard of people getting packages through Costco or discounts through AAA in the past, but I'm not sure if they still can.
> 
> I don't know first-hand, but I have heard that the childcare place at the GCH is great.
> 
> I posted the link to the section with Holiday Tour info/reviews for you in a separate post (previous page), and Janet gave you some great feedback!
> 
> You asked about temperatures -- there is also a section in the FAQ on page 1, with more detailed weather info for December.  Living in SoCal my entire life, I have experienced all kinds of December weather.  Last year, when I was at DLR (12/8-12/12), on my very first night it was in the low 30s -- like 30 degrees.   I am not a hot weather fan at all, and I usually relish the much cooler temperatures, but my hands were icy and I had to grab for the mittens and neck scarf!  As long as I am prepared for the chill, I am fine in it!
> 
> The next day, 12/9, it was very windy for quite a while -- so much so that the wind was knocking over the poor reindeer out in front of the GCH!
> 
> A couple of days later I think it was around 80 degrees or so.  I have also been to DLR in December when it was 90 degrees, or 40 degrees at night, or raining, or very dry.
> 
> As Janet said, be prepared for ALL sorts of weather!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Cindy --*
> 
> You're very welcome!
> 
> Just to start you off, here are some links to a bit of Christmas trip-specific info:
> 
> 
> 
> *Trip Reports/Recaps/Reviews that involved trips around Christmas Eve and Christmas Day (glance over these to learn about crowds and general Christmas experiences)*
> 
> 
> blue888s trip recap (was there over Christmas Eve and Christmas Day, 2013)
> 
> tipoveriffs December 19-26, 2013 trip recap (including Christmas and Christmas Eve)
> 
> NSmuppetmoms December 22-25, 2013 trip recap (including Christmas)
> 
> JediMasterNerd's review/recap of a December 2012 trip (including Christmas Eve and Christmas Day -- a lot of great info in this review!) - Here and Here
> 
> Mickey&JoshNut's review/recap of a December 2012 trip (including Christmas) - Here
> 
> 
> 
> *In-Room Celebration Info*
> 
> 
> See the *Disney Floral & Gifts page* for further information about ordering miniature Christmas trees and other in-room celebration packages!
> 
> "Youve Got Mail  and Gifts from Disney Floral & Gifts" -- Disney Parks Blog; posted on December 17th, 2013 by Jean Volante, Manager of Dream Making, Disney Floral & Gifts/DEG
> 
> 2013 Thread about Disney Christmas in-room celebration
> 
> "Disneyland Hotel Christmas Amenities" - with pictures and details (November 2012 DISboards thread started by mo3bys, with photos of in-room celebration items)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Special Christmas Eve/Christmas Day Dining Options (menus will likely be identical or similar to what they were for the last couple of years)*
> 
> 
> _(Catal and Ralph Brennan's Jazz Kitchen in Downtown Disney each offer special meals and menus for Christmas, but those menus will not appear on their websites until closer to the holiday.) _
> 
> Last-minute Christmas Eve and Christmas Day dining advice (includes list of Christmas Eve and Day Dining Options)  MousePad/MousePlanet;  posted on December 22, 2013 by Adrienne Vincent-Phoenix
> 
> JediMasterNerd's partial list of special menus for Christmas Eve and Christmas Day 2012 - here
> 
> 
> 
> And, again, when you have eventually have time, please don't be afraid to scroll down the first page of this thread and see if any of the titles or links jump out at you!  Also, when our Theme Week Countdown begins in one week, you will see a parade of photos of all things Disneyland Holidays, so hopefully that will be fun and helpful as well!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome, *marlana323*!
> 
> Thank you for joining us!
> 
> Well, you are going during my favorite time of the year -- early December!  Hopefully you found some items of interest on page 1, while skimming the posts.   I would suggest glancing over the Hotels post for Santa info and other hotel-specific holiday info.  The Food/Drink post is always important for any holiday trip!  The Disneyland and California Adventure posts are good, because they tell you exactly what kinds of activities you might find in either park.
> 
> And, if there is anything you can't find or don't know where to look to find, we will try to help!
> 
> 
> 
> One other _sort-of-but-not-really_-overlay --
> 
> The Storybook Land Canal Boat ride is known to feature teeny tiny Christmas decorations on the miniature cottages and residences, but it is not advertised.   People just kind of discover the tiny decorations when they ride the ride!


Thank you.  We are planning  on this year.  I was just worried that with the 60th the next year they might close down a lot to get it ready for the next year. 

I always loved the storybook boats, as well as the Alice inWonderland ride, so I will definitely look for the little decorations when we ride.    I always thought WDW missed out by not having some of these charming rides like DL.

I will definitely look at some of the links.  I noticed DL doesn't release a lot of info. far in advance.  After having been conditioned by WDW to have everything in place 180 days in advance, this feels strange not to have everything all planned.It makes me feel like a slacker.


----------



## Sherry E

trainingupmy4princes said:


> Thank you.  We are planning  on this year.  I was just worried that with the 60th the next year they might close down a lot to get it ready for the next year.
> 
> I always loved the storybook boats, as well as the Alice inWonderland ride, so I will definitely look for the little decorations when we ride.    I always thought WDW missed out by not having some of these charming rides like DL.
> 
> I will definitely look at some of the links.  I noticed DL doesn't release a lot of info. far in advance.  After having been conditioned by WDW to have everything in place 180 days in advance, this feels strange not to have everything all planned.It makes me feel like a slacker.



*trainingupmy4princes --*

You're welcome!

There are also teeny tiny decorations around the exit of the Pooh ride in Critter Country.  As you exit the ride you will see a little stream/creek situation, and the little houses/residences along the creek will have tiny decorations!

No, I don't think anything would be closed down this year to get ready for the 60th next year.  I don't even think that the new entertainment events of the 60th will begin happening until late spring/early summer next year (that would be my guess).

The only way the 60th next year could/would have an effect on _this_ year's holiday season is if Disneyland decided to do something wacky like change this year's entertainment schedule, such as, "_See the Christmas Fantasy Parade and Believe in Holiday Magic Fireworks one more time before they bid farewell_" or some similar thing. 

For example, if they were planning to remove those 2 events from next year's line-up to instead focus on the 60th's events, they might throw CFP and BIHM into a Christmas party or something _this_ year, to make them more exclusive and less available.

But, so far, we have no idea what is happening with all of that.  First, we'll see what comes out of this sneak peek at the events of the 60th in 2 days.  If a new parade, new fireworks and new Castle show are confirmed for 2015, then we will know that next year's holiday entertainment schedule will probably be interrupted somewhat.

If we have not heard anything about a new, hard ticket Christmas party coming to DLR by the end of this month or next month, I think we're in the clear and everything will be business as usual this coming holiday season.  I have a feeling that if a major Christmas party were on its way, the Parks Blog would post about it in the summer (especially if a party were expected to begin in late November).

So we shall see what happens!

ETA:  You are correct -- Disneyland is slow to release concrete, official, confirmed info way in advance.  They take their sweet time, and the WDW vets have a hard time getting used to it!  Lol.


----------



## theggs4ever

mybestieismickey said:


> Just wanted to point out that Dumbo is not a part of the Christmas time fireworks show.  He only appears during the summer time "Magical" show (adorable by the way).  If you want to check out the Christmas show "Believe...in Holiday Magic," the Dis posted a beautiful video of it last year. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c6mrRYn0qxk&feature=youtu.be  Assuming that the 9pm position has you right next to the Frontierland bridge, that should be an okay spot to see from.  Obviously 6 o'clock Main Street is the best, but I am assuming you are going to try and make the Fantasmic dash after and want good positioning.  We usually watch from the section next to the Tip Board in front of Jolly Holiday bakery (maybe 7 1/2 o'clock) and have had great luck with the light tower trick for Fantasmic.  Not sure about the snow though.  You should be able to look up during the day on the light posts and see where the snow machines are and make your final decision then.  Good Luck!



Thanks for the clarification with Dumbo. I've seen BIHM many, many times (over 25) but I assumed Dumbo was added into it. In fact, now that I think about it, I've probably seen BIHM since Dumbo has been added and could have answered my own question!  Lol!!!  I wasn't sure how far the snow boxes went as I have always watched on Main Street. Glad to hear they are in the hub too. Thanks everyone.


----------



## Sherry E

To me -- and I wonder if anyone else has observed this -- the snow that falls at the end of BIHM seems to vary in volume and substance from year to year.  Maybe it truly depends on how close one stands to the snow machines, but there have been times when I thought the snow seemed so light, it was almost non-existent/invisible.  Other times it seems much more noticeable and bountiful (and sudsy).

And the aromas -- last year, were the aromas of holiday goodies still piped into the air when the snow fell?  I can't remember.  I _think_ the snow hit me in November, and I _think_ I smelled some wafting gingerbread or whatever it was supposed to be, but I don't recall whether I smelled anything in December.


----------



## mvf-m11c

Sherry E said:


> To me -- and I wonder if anyone else has observed this -- the snow that falls at the end of BIHM seems to vary in volume and substance from year to year.  Maybe it truly depends on how close one stands to the snow machines, but there have been times when I thought the snow seemed so light, it was almost non-existent/invisible.  Other times it seems much more noticeable and bountiful (and sudsy).



I was thinking about this as well when we talked about the snow areas at MS, IASW Plaza & NOS right around the RoA area yesterday. When I was in certain areas when it snowed after BIHM fireworks that the snow machines disperse out a certain amount. I noticed that when I was in IASW Plaza in December where I did get snowed on a lot. Maybe it was due that I was close to the middle of the walkway instead of being close to the snow machines on the light posts. When I watch BIHM in front of SB Castle close to the Hub that are close to the light posts where the snow machines are that you can get snowed on in certain areas. During the Enchantment Lighting at SB Winter Castle, it doesn't snow too much like after BIHM fireworks.


----------



## Sherry E

mvf-m11c said:


> I was thinking about this as well when we talked about the snow areas at MS, IASW Plaza & NOS right around the RoA area yesterday. When I was in certain areas when it snowed after BIHM fireworks that the snow machines disperse out a certain amount. I noticed that when I was in IASW Plaza in December where I did get snowed on a lot. Maybe it was due that I was close to the middle of the walkway instead of being close to the snow machines on the light posts. When I watch BIHM in front of SB Castle close to the Hub that are close to the light posts where the snow machines are that you can get snowed on in certain areas. During the Enchantment Lighting at SB Winter Castle, it doesn't snow too much like after BIHM fireworks.



I'm glad I'm not the only one who has noticed the varying levels of snow!  At first I thought I was imagining it because it has been almost invisible at times, and then other times there seemed to be a lot of snow.  From what you are describing, it really sounds as if it must have to do with where you stand, and in which area (the Hub, IASWH, NOS, directly on Main Street, etc.).

Did you smell any gingerbread-ish (or whatever it is supposed to be) smell when the snow fell last year?


----------



## Sherry E

*Well, so far there has been no word of a "Christmas in July" week at Disneyland this year -- and if it were going to happen, it would probably be happening next week.  (It was around that same time last year that Christmas in July took place.)  If it is happening next week, the Parks Blog would probably have to announce it today or tomorrow.

Perhaps DLR decided to skip Christmas in July this year, in any official capacity.  Last year they sold the elusive, highly sought after, Dreyer's Peppermint Wonderland ice cream for the Christmas in July event, and when there was a shocking shortage of that ice cream during the real holiday season in November and December, I was secretly and quietly blaming the 2013 CIJ week!

Now, in truth, CIJ 2013 should not have had anything to do with the ice cream being available (or not) in November and December 2013, but because the ice cream was there in July and was not there in the ice cream shops for most of the actual holiday season (though it was at the Blue Bayou and the Big Thunder Ranch BBQ), I figured that either Dreyer's or Disney must have decided that we didn't need any peppermint ice cream in November-December.  I know that Disney blamed it on Dreyer's not sending the "right-sized tub" and Dreyer's blamed Disney for not requesting the ice cream, but I am going to blame it on Christmas in July.  Just because!

So, if the lack of a Christmas in July week at DLR this year means that the Peppermint Wonderland ice cream will once again be available in the ice cream shops of DLR in November and December (as it should be), then I am okay with no Christmas in July at DLR!

However... The Disney Store is promoting Christmas in July via email, and they have lots of cute ornaments and collectibles, etc., for sale -- Here -- so Christmas in July lingers on! *



*Coming up later...the Rules and info that you need to know before the Theme Week Countdown begins in this thread in 5 days, on Monday, July 21st!!!!*

​


----------



## kylie71

Yay!!      Bring on the rules!!

--Lori


----------



## Orbitron

I didn't know that there are varying levels of snow. Before our trip everyone was telling us about how magical it looks when it is snowing on Main Street. When we saw it, we were very disappointed, the snow was almost invisible. We have much more magical snow every winter over here in Germany! 

I can't wait for Monday, I wonder what the first theme is going to be.


----------



## mvf-m11c

Sherry E said:


> I'm glad I'm not the only one who has noticed the varying levels of snow!  At first I thought I was imagining it because it has been almost invisible at times, and then other times there seemed to be a lot of snow.  From what you are describing, it really sounds as if it must have to do with where you stand, and in which area (the Hub, IASWH, NOS, directly on Main Street, etc.).
> 
> Did you smell any gingerbread-ish (or whatever it is supposed to be) smell when the snow fell last year?



That is correct. It also depends on where the snow machines are located around DL and in which direction it will come down from. There were times where I did get snowed on and times when I didn't. Most of the time, I never get snowed on (maybe a little) when I am staking out a spot for BIHM fireworks close to the Hub area. It could have been the gingerbread smell they were talking about but she didn't say what kind of smell it was. 

When I was there in November, I wasn't paying too much attention to the gingerbread smell when waiting for BIHM fireworks. But in December when you talked about the gingerbread smell, I tried to smell it at IASW Plaza. I didn't smell it actually myself. But one of my party members say that they smell something different in that area.


----------



## Sherry E

*Rules and Other Things to Know 
Before Joining in the Theme Week Countdown 
and Gift Card Giveaway on Monday, July 21st*​

*I'll try to make this as clear as possible to start with, and, as we actually get into the Theme Week Countdown, if I think that anything needs further explanation or clarification I will give it.



The Countdown will essentially be 2 competitions in one -- the Photo Submissions and the Code Word Challenge.  You may not enter into both.  You are either eligible for entry into the gift card giveaway by posting photos, OR by completing the Code Word Challenge.   

If you have been submitting photos for 3 months and then suddenly swoop in and try to solve the Code Word Challenge at the end of the Countdown, you'll be disqualified!  If you decide that you are participating in the Code Word Challenge and you still want to submit a photo for a theme, you can submit a photo but you won't get an entry into the contest for it!

So, I'd suggest that you pick which way you are going to participate and stick to it throughout the duration of the Countdown!










Photo Submissions​

Let's tackle the photo contributions first, as that is pretty much unchanged from last year.  I'll go over the rules and details for the newcomers!



1.   The easiest way to participate in the Theme Week Countdown is by posting photos that fit whichever Disneyland Resort Holiday theme I announce on Monday of each week. 

For example, if I announce on Monday morning that the Theme for the week is Cars Land, if you have holiday season photos of Cars Land (not generic photos from any other time of year), then post them during the week.

I will post an intro to the theme, as well as photos of my own to set it up and give participants an idea of what they can post, but don't feel that you need to copy what I post!  Think outside the box!  As long as it fits the theme, post whatever you want!




2.   You don't have to post a lot of photos.  You can post 1 photo or you can post multiple photos.  As long as the photo fits the holiday theme, that's all that matters.  

I will advise, though, that if you plan to post a lot of photos at one time, you might want to be sure that they are not too, too large.  Sometimes a lot of gigantic photos posted together can slow down a thread -- and I say that even as someone who is working on a fairly new computer!  The pages take longer to load.




3.  You may only use photos that belong to you -- either photos that you took, your spouse or family member took, or photos that you bought from PhotoPass.  Do not use any photos that you find on the Internet, as those belong to someone else.  Also, quite frankly, that's cheating.  If I allowed people to use whatever they found on the Internet, then anyone could join in without ever having taken a DLR holiday photo!  The photos you submit have to be your actual property, and if I suspect that anyone is using something that is not theirs I will delete the post and they will be bumped out of the contest!




4.  Some photos may apply to more than one theme.  You may find that certain photos can be used for more than one theme.  That's fine, and it IS allowed.




5.  Including the Mondays that I announce the weekly themes, you have 7 days to post your photos for the weekly themes.  Be sure to get your themed photos in -- at the very latest -- by Sunday night, 11:59 p.m. Pacific Standard Time!  That means that our international friends will have to be extra aware of the time (as they are ahead of us here in SoCal) to make it in by the deadline each week!

When we get to the home stretch of the Countdown where we hit a bunch of mini-daily themes in rapid succession, you have to act very quickly because you may only post your photos for the daily mini-themes ON THE SPECIFIC DAYS that I announce them, and the 11:59 P.S.T time deadline still applies.  



6.  If, for some reason, you cannot get your weekly theme photos in before Sunday night, or your daily theme photos in on the day they are announced, don't try to post the photos after we have started the next theme.  It will throw things off.  Hold the photos that you didn't get to post until we come to another theme in which you can post them! 




7.  There will be 22 themes that we cover, when all is said and done.  The Countdown's final theme -- Holiday Cornucopia/A Few of My Favorite Things -- will be on Monday, November 3rd. 

From Monday, 7/21 through Monday, October 20th, there will be one (1) theme per week (14 in total).

From Monday, October 27th through Sunday, November 2nd, there will be 7 mini-daily themes!

As previously stated, our final weekly theme on 11/3/14 will be Holiday Cornucopia/A Few of My Favorite Things.  That's the theme in which you can contribute your photos that didn't make it into earlier theme weeks or days, OR any other holiday-related photo you want to post (Disney or non-Disney).



8.  You will receive one entry into the Disney gift card random draw for every weekly theme to which you contribute (whether you post one photo or 20 photos, it's still only one entry), and TWO (2) entries for every mini-daily theme to which you contribute, if you get the photos in on time.

The maximum number of entries you can earn -- and that is assuming you contribute to every single theme week or theme day -- is 29!!!  Last year there was only one photo contributor who submitted photos for every single theme, but she did not win the gift card!




9.  The winner of last year's Photo contribution segment of the Countdown is NOT eligible to win again this year, but if she would like to post photos just so we can enjoy them, we'd love to see them!*








*The Code Word Challenge!!*​*


Last year I ran a separate, concurrent contest for the people who did not have photos to contribute.  It involved code words, and figuring out which Christmas song all the words belonged to and being the first one to post in this thread with the correct answers.

For example, in my introduction to each theme week last year I would hide a code word somewhere in the text.  It always looked something like: "The code word is: merry" or whatever.

By the end of the Countdown in November, whoever had compiled a complete, accurate list of all the code words, in order, their corresponding themes and the Christmas song that all of the words belonged to -- AND was the first one to post that correct list here in this thread -- won the contest.

Last year's winner of the Code Word Challenge is also not eligible to win again this year.

So...how will this year's Code Word Challenge work?  Hee hee hee.  Let's just say that I'm not calling it a "challenge" for nothin'!




1.  As I did last year, I will hide something in each week's or day's theme introduction.  BUT it may not be a real code word.  It may be a red herring code word or sentence!

In some of the intros I will hide a legitimate word that you will need at the end of the Countdown, i.e., "The code word is: golden" or whatever.

In some of the intros to themes I may not include a code word at all, and I will add in a misleading sentence to throw you off course, i.e., "See Spot run...isn't it a lovely day today...there is no code word today," or "The code word is NOT apple"!

In some intro themes I may hide TWO legitimate code words.





2.  Your mission -- should you choose to accept it -- will be to keep track of all of the legitimate, actual code words and their corresponding themes.





3.  At the end of the Countdown, and after I have (or have NOT) sneaked in the final code word, participants will have to figure out which Christmas song OR popular Christmas movie all the words belong to!  They might all fit into one song, or they might form a line from a well-known holiday movie.  You will have to figure that out.




4.  When the Countdown is over, the first person to come up with the correct, complete list of legitimate code words, their theme weeks/days and the song or movie to which they all belong, AND be the first one to post the correct info here in this thread, will win a $25 Disney Gift Card.

If you are not sure of the answer, I suggest not posting a response until you know for sure.  If you post and your answer is not correct, then you run the risk of someone else stealing your info and swooping in with the correct answer!  





5.  Do not help anyone else in the Code Word Challenge.  It's every man, woman and child for him/herself!!!   If I see any posts that give away the code words, or the NON-code words, or anything pertaining to the challenge at all (other than how to play along with it)..... DISQUALIFIED!!!!! 





6.  Also, save up all your answers until we get to the final theme week.  Even if you think you know what the song/movie will be before 11/3, you have to wait until that last theme to see if I have included a code word or not.  The COMPLETE list of legitimate code words will be needed at the end!





7.  Don't PM me and try to give me the answers that way -- that will not count.  The whole point of the "challenge" is to figure it out and be sure enough in your answers that you are willing to quickly post the final list in this Superthread, and risk giving away some of the answers to your competitors!  That's why it's good to be certain that your list of answers is correct -- because if you have even one mistake and have to go back and correct it, you've just shown other people following along all of your correct answers, and someone could sneak in and post the correct list!*





*The first person to post the correct, complete Code Word Challenge answer will win a $25 Disney Gift Card, as previously stated.  That will be mailed out on or around November 10th or 12th, 2014.

On 11/10/14 I will draw two names at random from all of the photo contributions, and those 2 people will each win a $25 Disney Gift Card.  Those gift cards will be mailed out on or around 11/10 or 11/12 as well!*



*I think I covered everything!  I was typing this up off the top of my head while trying to remember it all, and I'm tired, so I may have missed something!


Good luck!  We will get this party started in just a few short days, on Monday, July 21st, with the first theme and theme week!!*​
​


----------



## pattyduke34

I am so excited to get started on this!!!  I had so much fun last year!!  Bring on the countdown!


----------



## Sherry E

pattyduke34 said:


> I am so excited to get started on this!!!  I had so much fun last year!!  Bring on the countdown!



*pattyduke34 --*

I am looking forward to your participation again!  You were the one and only person who had photos to fit every single theme last year, and I doubt that this year will be much different!

The people who post the photos have the easiest task in the Countdown, because it basically just boils down to whether or not they have their own photos for a theme (if they don't, they skip the theme).  Then all they have to do is post the photos within the designated time frame and that's it.  The mini-daily themes near the end will be a bit more challenging because the photos will have to be posted on the specific day the themes are announced.  Other than that, it will be pretty simple!

The Code Word Challenge participants have more to do, as they have to:  look out for code words in the intro every week (sometimes no code words, and sometimes more than one code word); keep an accurate, complete list of the code words and their corresponding themes; figure out the Christmas song OR well-known holiday movie to which all of the words belong; and then be the first one to post the 100% correct answer in this thread!

I think that as we get rolling along, people will get the hang of what to do during the Countdown and realize it's not all that complicated.

Also, as breaking news and info comes in about this year's holiday season -- through whichever sources -- we will continue to discuss it here in the thread, of course, as well as answer questions, help people plan, etc.  Speaking of which...


*Remember, everyone -- Today is the sneak peek at the events of the 60th anniversary in 2015!  When we get confirmation of what is happening (entertainment-wise) next year, we should be able to guess whether or not the 2015 holiday season will be impacted in any way (most likely it will!)!*

​


----------



## kylie71

Thanks for taking the time to type up and be so specific with the rules!
I will be doing the picture part of course
I hope I have something for everything theme, I have 3 years worth of Thanksgiving pics, to choose from.

I will be paying attention, can't wait to hear the announcement, about 2015 holiday season Hopefully!!



--Lori


----------



## Sherry E

kylie71 said:


> Thanks for taking the time to type up and be so specific with the rules!
> I will be doing the picture part of course
> I hope I have something for everything theme, I have 3 years worth of Thanksgiving pics, to choose from.
> 
> I will be paying attention, can't wait to hear the announcement, about 2015 holiday season Hopefully!!
> 
> 
> 
> --Lori



You're welcome, *Lori*!

I'm glad you'll be participating from the start this time!

I'm sure that some things will need clarification (especially in the Code Word Challenge aspect of the Countdown) as we go along, but it will not be too difficult!

Being specific is a necessary evil!  When I began involving gift card giveaways in the Countdown last year, I had to firm up the rules and guidelines a bit. I had to add a bit more structure to the whole set-up.  

Even though they are only small, $25 Disney Gift Cards that I am giving away, I am not going to just hand them out freely.  People have to do a bit of work to try to get them and, just as is the case in any contest or challenge, there have to be some rules in place, which will have to be followed!

At its core, this is still the same Theme Week Countdown it's always been -- but with prizes! -- and everyone who has posted photos in the past will again be doing exactly what they've done for the last few years.  The Code Word Challenge folks will have a bit more of a... challenge!

I don't think that the sneak peek of the 60th anniversary events will name or pinpoint a holiday-specific event, but we will know that a new nighttime parade, a new fireworks show and a new Castle show will -- in some way -- affect the 2015 holiday season entertainment schedule.


----------



## Collmal

> How wonderful that you'll be having a holiday trip with your whole family!  Is your family a big "holiday family"?  In other words, does everyone pretty much love the holiday season and enjoy celebrating it in any way possible, or it is more of a '_we'll suffer through this season because we have to' _sort of approach?  I've seen families who appeared to fit in either of those categories when I've been at DLR in December!
> 
> I think that if everyone enjoys the holidays, and enjoys Disneyland, the combo of the seasonal merriment and Disney magic should be a success!
> 
> Your best friend is a 7/21 baby too?  Is she/he a fan of summer?  I think the irony for me is that I was born smack dab in the middle of summer, and am not a summer person at all.  Well, I take that back.  I enjoy a lot of things associated with summer (flavors, activities, aromas, etc.), but I just hate hot weather, and hate being hot and miserable.  If I could have all of the things associated with summer at maybe just 70 degrees for 3 months, I might not dread it.  However, seeing as we've already had temperatures over 100 degrees so far this year -- and we haven't even officially hit summer yet -- I don't hold out hope for a mild summer.
> 
> In any case, if my 7/21 plan is the same as last year and the year before, I will be out of the house at 4:45 a.m., headed to Long Beach to catch a sunrise boat to Catalina.  I will have to wake up at probably 1:00 a.m. or something, so before I begin the last-minute frenzy of getting ready I will pop into this thread and post the first theme of the Theme Week Countdown!



Our family does love the holidays!  These cousins have woken up together nearly every Christmas morning of their lives. I can't wait to blend the magic of Christmas with the magic of Disney!  

My best friend does love summer, but more in the 80-90 degree range.  Where we live, it's often around 100 degrees or so in the summer (just like where you are), and that's a bit too hot for anyone!  

I hope you have a wonderful birthday on Monday! It sounds like you will have a fantastic day!


----------



## Sherry E

*Well, unless Disneyland suddenly releases more info about the 2015 60th anniversary sometime today, apparently the rumors about the sneak peek being "scaled back" were right on the money!  

So far, all we know is what the Diamond Anniversary logo looks like (it's basically the Castle, made of diamonds), and that there is a new contest to win a trip to DLR for the beginning of the 60th anniversary in the spring.  We can submit our personal photos on Twitter or Instagram (bot not on Facebook, for some odd reason), from any decade since Disneyland has been open (from the '50s up to now), in an effort to win the trip.

So far, there has been no announcement of a new Castle show, a new parade or a new fireworks show.  I still think that all of those things will be happening in 2015, but maybe Disney decided to not reveal all of the fun right now.

The people who won the Parks Blog sneak peek at the 60th's events didn't get much of a 'peek' at anything today!

And the rest of us will continue to wonder how the new entertainment for the 60th will affect the Holidays of 2015!*




Collmal said:


> Our family does love the holidays!  These cousins have woken up together nearly every Christmas morning of their lives. I can't wait to blend the magic of Christmas with the magic of Disney!
> 
> My best friend does love summer, but more in the 80-90 degree range.  Where we live, it's often around 100 degrees or so in the summer (just like where you are), and that's a bit too hot for anyone!
> 
> I hope you have a wonderful birthday on Monday! It sounds like you will have a fantastic day!



*Collmal --*

For me, the magic of Christmas (or, really, the whole holiday season) mixed with the magic of Disneyland is an unbeatable combination.  Of course, I fell in love with the original, non-holiday version of Disneyland when there was just one park and one hotel, but now I cannot envision myself ever missing the holidays at DLR.  Even if I were to only go for one day, I'd have to go.  That's how attached I am to it!

If this year's holiday season is anywhere near as great as last year's was at DLR, you and your family are in for a big treat!  I could name certain decorations and highlights from last year but, really, I think there was something sort of intangible and unexplainable about the magic of the holidays in 2013.  There were more decorations, activities and seasonal touches everywhere, true, but I think that all of those things kind of worked together to create a big bubble of festive holiday magic that is hard to put into words.

We had a freakish 100+ degree heat wave in May, and since then it has been lingering in the 90s or upper 80s (which I also hate!), sometimes with humidity and sometimes not.  I think that the worst of the summer heat is yet to come, as often times our Augusts and Septembers are crazy hot.

Even though our SoCal "fall" weather is often not much different than our summer weather, at least it is a step in the right direction, temperature-wise!

Thank you for the kind words!  My Catalina day on Monday is going to be slightly shorter than it has been the last 2 years (due to the limited boat departure times), but it is still a great value for being a free trip, and I will happily collect my birthday goodies while there!


----------



## Sherry E

*If it is true that the Matterhorn will be closed from sometime in August through November 13th, then that definitely makes me think that the holiday season will "officially" begin on Friday, November 14th this year (of course, that's also when the Avengers Half-Marathon weekend begins, and Disney knows that many people will be in the parks at that point).

Also, if the rumor is true that the Christmas star will return to the peak of the Matterhorn (I have not seen any kind of 'star' on top of the Matterhorn since, I think, New Year's Eve of 2000 -- and that was a "Mickey star" -- but I don't remember when the original Christmas star was first removed), then it makes sense that they'd want the Matterhorn to have the star in place by the time the season begins.

Friday, November 14th really makes more sense, and would return Disneyland to the Friday season start dates they used to have (before they switched to the crazy Mondays and a Tuesday).  

But, since DLR hung on to the 11/12 start date for the last couple of years, I thought they might stick with that date again this year, even though it will be a Wednesday.  They might 'tell' us that the season begins on 11/12 or something, but some of the holiday-specific events might not begin until 11/14.

I am still guessing that things like IASWH will be open a few days before the official season start date.  And if the Christmas Fantasy Parade is taped on Friday, 11/7 and Saturday, 11/8, it might continue running until the official start date and beyond.  

There may be several holiday things that are open, up and running (unofficially and unannounced) well before 11/14 -- even as early as a full week before 11/14.  But I am guessing that 11/14 is when Viva Navidad and Winter Dreams will begin, and will probably be when the DTD Winter Village and Olaf's ice rink open (there is no doubt that we will see that rink again, given Frozen's popularity).*


----------



## KCmike

That's too bad that not alot of information was let out today.  So sad.

Where did you hear the rumor about the star on top of the matterhorn Sherry?


----------



## Sherry E

KCmike said:


> That's too bad that not alot of information was let out today.  So sad.
> 
> Where did you hear the rumor about the star on top of the matterhorn Sherry?



*Mike --*

I wonder how the very few people -- who won the Parks Blog's spots to be part of the Sneak Peek today -- felt when they didn't learn anything else other than what the Diamond Celebration logo looks like, and the fact that there is a photo contest!  They probably went in with high hopes for all sorts of wondrous revelations, but when rumors began to trickle out a few days ago about the Sneak Peek being scaled back, I thought it might be a bad sign.

To be honest, I can't recall where I first read the rumor about the star returning to the Matterhorn.  It was on some discussion board or another (maybe a lesser-known one that I was peeking in on, but I don't know), and it was quite a while back, but for some reason I think I dismissed it because it didn't sound very credible in the context in which it was presented.  

I saw another mention of the star today, in a MiceChat thread I was reading.  It's still just a rumor, but it seems to have picked up more steam.


----------



## mvf-m11c

Just like Mike, it is a little sad to not hear of any new information where we have been talking about it for a while. Even though the Diamond Anniversary logo looks nice and the contest is good to have. I want to know what the DLR will be doing for the 60th anniversary for next year.

That would be nice to see the giant star on top of Matterhorn Mountain.


----------



## Sherry E

mvf-m11c said:


> Just like Mike, it is a little sad to not hear of any new information where we have been talking about it for a while. Even though the Diamond Anniversary logo looks nice and the contest is good to have. I want to know what the DLR will be doing for the 60th anniversary for next year.
> 
> That would be nice to see the giant star on top of Matterhorn Mountain.



*Bret --*

I must correct myself -- I remembered that it was the red "Mickey star" on top of the Matterhorn that I saw on NYE in 2000.  I don't remember when the real (large) Christmas star was on the Matterhorn, or if I ever saw it.

Yes, it's too bad that Disney scaled back what they were going to reveal today.  I still think that all of those new things (new parade, new fireworks, new Castle show) will be happening next year, but we may not hear the actual announcements for a while.  Or maybe they will slowly be revealed as some of the Get Happier/Monday Surprises during the summer.

I think that someone on MiceChat was mentioning that the news of the 50th anniversary events was released a full year in advance -- of course, the 50th was probably a bigger deal than the 60th, but it's interesting that we have less advance notice now than we did 10 years ago!


----------



## mvf-m11c

Sherry E said:


> *Bret --*
> 
> I must correct myself -- I remembered that it was the red "Mickey star" on top of the Matterhorn that I saw on NYE in 2000.  I don't remember when the real (large) Christmas star was on the Matterhorn, or if I ever saw it.
> 
> Yes, it's too bad that Disney scaled back what they were going to reveal today.  I still think that all of those new things (new parade, new fireworks, new Castle show) will be happening next year, but we may not hear the actual announcements for a while.  Or maybe they will slowly be revealed as some of the Get Happier/Monday Surprises during the summer.
> 
> I think that someone on MiceChat was mentioning that the news of the 50th anniversary events was released a full year in advance -- of course, the 50th was probably a bigger deal than the 60th, but it's interesting that we have less advance notice now than we did 10 years ago!



I remember when Matterhorn Mountain was under refurbishment back in 2012 for the track replacement, I did see on the construction walls that had a history of the Matterhorn and that showed a star on top of the Matterhorn. From the picture, it looked like it was during the old days.





But when I looked it up on google, it was on top of the Matterhorn from 1961 and it ended in the early 1970s. 
Here is the link http://davelandweb.com/christmas/#star

We'll just have to wait until we hear any new information.


----------



## Sherry E

*Bret* --  ^^ That star was quite large, indeed!  The red Mickey icon thing that I saw on top of the Matterhorn in 2000 seemed a bit smaller.  It will be interesting if a new star is placed on top of the Matterhorn this year.


​


 *Reminder!!​** 



The 4th Annual Theme Week Countdown kicks off in 3 days -- Monday, July 21st!!!  I posted the rules and guidelines HERE.  Be sure to read them -- especially if you are new to the Countdown, or are taking on the Code Word Challenge (the CWC is slightly different and more complicated this year than it was last year).  

After I put up the first theme on Monday morning (in the wee hours, under the cloak of darkness, before most people are awake), I will be gone all day and will not be able to answer questions.  I will not be back until nighttime (late), and after a day of sun/heat and/or being out on the ocean I have no idea how I will be feeling by the time I get home.   I will probably have to log all of the 7/21 entries/photo submissions the next day instead of on Monday night.

Not only that, but I will probably be busy tomorrow and Sunday (especially Sunday), so if you have any questions about the rules (after reading them), or about how to enter the Countdown as a photo contributor or as a non-photo contributor, either ask now or wait until Tuesday, 7/22.*

​


----------



## kylie71

Have FUN on Catalina Island, Sherry!   Happy Birthday!!!  
I will be posting on Monday!!!   Yay!  I am an early bird......... so I will be one of the first, hopefully to see the theme!

--Lori


----------



## KCmike

Happy Happy Birthday *Sherry E*!!!!!  Have a blast on the blue Pacific Ocean and get some relaxation on Catalina Island.  Hope you have the best B-Day.


----------



## dhorner233

Lucky you going to Catalina!  I read your trip report from a long day there. Loved the tile!


----------



## Sherry E

Allow me to vent momentarily --

I was lining up my various birthday freebies (assorted free meals, free baked goods, free whatever) to put them in order of what needs to be used first and what has a longer expiration date (I have a bunch of them -- Jersey Mike's, Starbucks, Sprinkles, Shakey's, IHOP, Catalina, of course, Earl of Sandwich, Corner Bakery, etc.).

I didn't see any kind of expiration date on the Starbucks birthday offer, so I signed into my Starbucks Rewards account to discover that the balance I had left on my gift card was GONE!!!  My birthday reward was still there, but someone must have hacked into my Starbucks account and transferred my balance to their card!!

I saw a "merged balance" reference for June 26 -- the thing is, I didn't sign in and merge any balance on June 26th.


So I had to call Starbucks and explain, and they agreed to issue me a new gift card with my old balance on it, and then will try to trace the card/person that my balance went to!  (I won't lose my free birthday goodie in the process!)

I rarely ever even go to Starbucks, to be honest, and the balance on the card was from a gift card that I won.  So it wasn't a huge loss if I couldn't get it back -- I mainly wanted my free birthday treat!

But just the fact that people are even hacking Starbucks accounts and gift cards now is a sad state of affairs!  I guess if they can't get into the "important" accounts, they go for the less important ones.  Shameful!

​



Thank you, *Lori* and *Mike*!  

I've still got another 3 days to go, but I am glad to be getting a free Casino tour out of the deal too (as well as the free boat ride, which is the major value).

By the way, I called the tour office that is running the Casino tour and, until I called, they didn't even know that the Casino tour was part of the free birthday promo!  It was not part of the promo in 2013, 2012 or 2011, so they were a bit shocked to learn that they were giving away free Casino tours to people on their birthdays.   Apparently, a lot of the birthday visitors have not noticed that they get a Casino tour too, or they haven't bothered to check their list of free birthday goodies.  I just happened to check, so I saw that the Casino tour had been added onto the list.





*Denise -- *

You know, when I just read your comment here now I went over to that old Catalina TR (mostly from 2012, but I think I did a brief mini-recap after 2013 and then never finished it), and saw that you had commented...back in April!  

I never got an email alert to let me know that you had posted, and I haven't posted in that report in so long that I didn't even check it.  I can't figure out why certain alerts come through for some things and not for others.

Anyway, yes -- the tile!  There is plenty o' tile around Avalon, isn't there?  Some of it is more ornate than other tile.  All of that tile art that lines the Via Casino walkway to the Casino seems to have materialized sometime between 2003 and 2012.  I had never seen it before 2012, but it is very interesting.



*I look forward to seeing everyone's contributions to the first theme of the Countdown, either when I get home on Monday night or on Tuesday morning!*

​


----------



## ACDSNY

Happy Birthday Sherry!  Have a wonderful time!


----------



## mvf-m11c

Hope you have a great time at Catalina and have a great birthday Sherry.


----------



## JadeDarkstar

Happy bday have fun, and I am sorry some one did that to you. At least they gave you new card


----------



## Sherry E

ACDSNY said:


> Happy Birthday Sherry!  Have a wonderful time!



Thank you, *Angela*! 

I'm not going for 2 more days, but I have a lot of errands and odds and ends to take care of this weekend, and I won't have time to do anything else but put up the first theme of the Countdown on Monday morning!




mvf-m11c said:


> Hope you have a great time at Catalina and have a great birthday Sherry.



Thank you, *Bret*!






JadeDarkstar said:


> Happy bday have fun, and I am sorry some one did that to you. At least they gave you new card



*JadeDarkstar --*

Thank you!  It will just be a long day trip on Monday -- I'd rather go on a weekend, and I'd rather stay for a couple of nights, but my birthday is on Monday and I have to use the free boat ride on that actual day (no exceptions), so that's when I'll be there.

Yes, at least Starbucks is sending me a card with my missing balance on it!  I go to Starbucks so infrequently that if I had not signed into my account to see if I could find an expiration date for the free birthday reward, I might have not noticed that my balance had vanished for another few months!

I just wonder where the balance went.  I think that even if Starbucks can trace whose card/account my balance was transferred to, it won't do them much good because it probably just went to another gift card.  People will use it and throw it out, and they don't even have to give a name to use the card.  It's not like a credit card, which would be different.

Anyway, did you see that I posted a couple of days ago that *if* it turns out to be true that the Matterhorn is going to be closed from late August through November 13th, I am assuming that means that the holiday season at DLR will officially begin on 11/14?

I think that there will be quite a few things (unofficially) up and running before 11/14, but I think that 11/14 will be the target start date if the Matterhorn is scheduled to be closed through 11/13.


----------



## dolphingirl47

I am so excited about the countdown as this year it will be my personal countdown as well. By the time the countdown officially finishes, we will be on the plane and on our way to Disneyland. I am a little sad that the holiday season probably won't have officially started before we head to Aulani, but we have 8 nights after we are coming back so I can enjoy it in full swing then.

I will have another go at the code word challenge this year. Next year I should have plenty of photos.

Corinna


----------



## Sherry E

dolphingirl47 said:


> I am so excited about the countdown as this year it will be my personal countdown as well. By the time the countdown officially finishes, we will be on the plane and on our way to Disneyland. I am a little sad that the holiday season probably won't have officially started before we head to Aulani, but we have 8 nights after we are coming back so I can enjoy it in full swing then.
> 
> I will have another go at the code word challenge this year. Next year I should have plenty of photos.
> 
> Corinna



*Corinna --*

Next year you will have lots of photos to contribute to the Countdown!  Just remember that the Code Word Challenge is a bit more challenging this year (as explained in the rules), and some weeks may offer up NO code words, while other weeks might provide 2 code words.  Some weeks will have only one.  

And in the end, all of the actual, real code words will belong to either a Christmas song or a line from a popular Christmas/Holiday-themed movie (I won't reveal whether it is a song or a movie line as the Countdown rolls along!).

Yes, you'll at least get in some time during the "official" season at DLR, even if it has not officially begun when you first swing through before you head to Aulani.

I could be wrong -- Disney may still cling to that November 12th date that it has used for the last couple of years to officially kick off the season, though last year we saw that the ice rink in DTD, Viva Navidad and Winter Dreams did not begin until 11/15.  

This year it really makes no sense to "say" that 11/12 is the official start date if a few things will not be open and running until 11/14.  The Matterhorn being closed through 11/13 would seem to be a telltale giveaway that Disney wants to get all of its big rides ready by the time the holiday season begins.

I still think that there will be an ample supply of décor in place and certain things open (quietly) well before 11/14.  I don't know if IASWH would open as early as 11/7 or maybe more like 11/12.  The Buena Vista Street tree lighting will probably begin on 11/7.


----------



## tksbaskets

Happy birthday* Sherry*! You deserve all the best.  Have a blast on your travels.  This deserves: 

So glad that Starbucks did the right thing and reissued your gift card balance.


----------



## Sherry E

tksbaskets said:


> Happy birthday* Sherry*! You deserve all the best.  Have a blast on your travels.  This deserves:
> 
> So glad that Starbucks did the right thing and reissued your gift card balance.



Thank you, *TK*!

I can always use a smash in the face of pixie dust and a banana! 

In a way, it's kind of good that the balance that mysteriously disappeared from my Starbucks Rewards account was a small one.  That's probably why they were willing to issue me a new gift card with that balance on it.  If it had been something really substantial, they might not have been willing to do it.  They probably would have had to "investigate" where the money went first, before crediting me.

I hope they send me the new card before my free birthday treat expires!  That was the whole point of my signing into the Starbucks account in the first place -- to see when my birthday treat expired!  

I had planned on including Starbucks in my "birthday food crawl" this year, as I systematically use up all the free offers I have, one by one!  (I used the first birthday freebie today, in fact -- it was a [large] sub sandwich at Jersey Mike's and a large drink!  Totally free!)



Hey, *TK* -- have you had a chance to watch the Harry Connick Jr. Christmas movie that aired on Hallmark last weekend, _Angels Sing_?  If so, did you like it?  I liked it, and I thoroughly enjoyed being able to watch most of my favorite Hallmark Christmas movies during the Christmas in July marathon.

I was just now trying to prepare a spreadsheet to track all of the Theme Week Countdown entries (I've been trying it in MS Word and in Excel, but I think I'll probably have to go with Excel).  I could do it the same way I did it last year -- jotting them all down by hand -- but I thought a spreadsheet might be nice.  If I could just get it set up the way I want it without the size of the pitch being super tiny, I'd be good to go!


----------



## dhorner233




----------



## tksbaskets

Sherry E said:


> ...
> 
> Hey, *TK* -- have you had a chance to watch the Harry Connick Jr. Christmas movie that aired on Hallmark last weekend, _Angels Sing_?  If so, did you like it?  I liked it, and I thoroughly enjoyed being able to watch most of my favorite Hallmark Christmas movies during the Christmas in July marathon.
> 
> I was just now trying to prepare a spreadsheet to track all of the Theme Week Countdown entries (I've been trying it in MS Word and in Excel, but I think I'll probably have to go with Excel).  I could do it the same way I did it last year -- jotting them all down by hand -- but I thought a spreadsheet might be nice.  If I could just get it set up the way I want it without the size of the pitch being super tiny, I'd be good to go!




You are my sister from another mother!  I've got _Angels Sing_ on my DVR too! I love Harry Connick Jr.

If you have any issues with the spreadsheet let me know and I can try and give you a hand.  Just PM me


----------



## dolphingirl47

Sherry E said:


> *Corinna --*
> 
> Next year you will have lots of photos to contribute to the Countdown!  Just remember that the Code Word Challenge is a bit more challenging this year (as explained in the rules), and some weeks may offer up NO code words, while other weeks might provide 2 code words.  Some weeks will have only one.
> 
> And in the end, all of the actual, real code words will belong to either a Christmas song or a line from a popular Christmas/Holiday-themed movie (I won't reveal whether it is a song or a movie line as the Countdown rolls along!).
> 
> Yes, you'll at least get in some time during the "official" season at DLR, even if it has not officially begun when you first swing through before you head to Aulani.
> 
> I could be wrong -- Disney may still cling to that November 12th date that it has used for the last couple of years to officially kick off the season, though last year we saw that the ice rink in DTD, Viva Navidad and Winter Dreams did not begin until 11/15.
> 
> This year it really makes no sense to "say" that 11/12 is the official start date if a few things will not be open and running until 11/14.  The Matterhorn being closed through 11/13 would seem to be a telltale giveaway that Disney wants to get all of its big rides ready by the time the holiday season begins.
> 
> I still think that there will be an ample supply of décor in place and certain things open (quietly) well before 11/14.  I don't know if IASWH would open as early as 11/7 or maybe more like 11/12.  The Buena Vista Street tree lighting will probably begin on 11/7.



I am sure that I will use this year's countdown as inspiration for some kinds of photos that I otherwise may not have thought to take.

Actually, I am not too upset that they Holiday season may not officially started when we get there before Aulani. I know that Haunted Mansion Holiday will be open. At that stage we will be wide awake at 4 or 5 in the morning and will be ready for our beds by 7 PM so I would not plan on seeing the parade, WOC or the fireworks anyway. Those three nights will be the only nights that we stay onsite. It looks like it will be at Paradise Pier, but I am still hoping that my waitlist for Grand Californian will clear during the next week or so. Wherever we stay, I want to do EMH at both of the parks and I may decide to do the A Walk in Walt's Footsteps tour on the Disneyland day. I am also planning to do the Holiday tour when we come back and I am getting a nice birthday present: the VIP tour.

As to the codeword challenge, I am sure I will be up to whatever challenge you will throw at us. My only worry is that if the sentence comes from a movie, we may not have that movie in the UK.

Corinna


----------



## Sherry E

*...My one and only check-in for today -- and then the next time I pop in here to post, it will be in the middle of the night (early tomorrow morning), with the first theme in the 2014 Theme Week Countdown!

And, remember, after the Theme has been posted, if anyone who is new to these Countdowns has questions, hold them until I get back (I'll be back late tomorrow night, but may not be able to answer until Tuesday, 7/22).
*





dhorner233 said:


>



Thank you, *Denise*!





tksbaskets said:


> You are my sister from another mother!  I've got _Angels Sing_ on my DVR too! I love Harry Connick Jr.
> 
> If you have any issues with the spreadsheet let me know and I can try and give you a hand.  Just PM me




*TK --*

The funny thing is that _Angels Sing_ wasn't even an official Hallmark movie -- they didn't make it, but I guess they acquired the rights to air it one time.  It never even repeated, unlike the other Hallmark movies.  It seemed to fit right into Hallmark's style of Christmas movies, though -- but with a more well-known cast.

I'll let you know if I have a spreadsheet emergency!  Thank you for the offer of help.





dolphingirl47 said:


> I am sure that I will use this year's countdown as inspiration for some kinds of photos that I otherwise may not have thought to take.
> 
> Actually, I am not too upset that they Holiday season may not officially started when we get there before Aulani. I know that Haunted Mansion Holiday will be open. At that stage we will be wide awake at 4 or 5 in the morning and will be ready for our beds by 7 PM so I would not plan on seeing the parade, WOC or the fireworks anyway. Those three nights will be the only nights that we stay onsite. It looks like it will be at Paradise Pier, but I am still hoping that my waitlist for Grand Californian will clear during the next week or so. Wherever we stay, I want to do EMH at both of the parks and I may decide to do the A Walk in Walt's Footsteps tour on the Disneyland day. I am also planning to do the Holiday tour when we come back and I am getting a nice birthday present: the VIP tour.
> 
> As to the codeword challenge, I am sure I will be up to whatever challenge you will throw at us. My only worry is that if the sentence comes from a movie, we may not have that movie in the UK.
> 
> Corinna



*Corinna --*

The VIP tour should be great.  You have so many fun things planned for your birthday and the holiday season!

*If* the code words turn out to be from a line in a holiday movie, it would be a popular movie that I think everyone knows or could easily have access to.  In other words, I wouldn't pick a line from a Hallmark Channel TV holiday movie or something, knowing that the majority of people have not seen it!


----------



## dolphingirl47

Well, my holiday trip seems to have moved a little closer. We booked the flights from the UK to Los Angeles today. We are flying US Airways via Philadelphia for the first time. We are going to chance flying Los Angeles to Honolulu and back standby.

Corinna


----------



## JadeDarkstar

yes I did and thank you. I think the days i have planed will work perfect now im just trying to decided to save 200, if we should stay at days inn that has a free shuttle. 
we are moving this month or next so some extra cash i had is going there. I am still going this year but trying to think about giving one night at desert inn and one day at park up, or stay at day sinn. earthier way i save about 200.


----------



## mom2rtk

I hope you had a great birthday, Sherry!


----------



## Misskitty3

Happy Birthday Sherry!!


So excited for tomorrow......


----------



## pattyduke34

Sherry_ Have a great Birthday!  Enjoy your trip and look forward to the start of the count down!


----------



## Orbitron

*Happy Birthday Sherry, hope you have a magical day today!​*​




​


----------



## Sherry E

*Thanks, everyone, for the birthday wishes (it's tomorrow)!  I'm actually going to try to go to sleep in about 2 hours, as I have to wake up super early in the morning...

Which got me thinking...

Something could happen with my Internet connection by tomorrow morning.  There could be some sort of malfunction, or something that prevents me from getting on the Internet before I leave for Catalina.  There could be a massive earthquake.  I could run into an unexpected setback before I leave the house.  Who knows?

So I thought I would surprise all of YOU and post the first theme of the 2014 Theme Week Countdown...NOW!!!!!!!!  (Just pretend I have posted the theme tomorrow!  Lol.)  

You still have until next Sunday, 7/27/14, 11:59 p.m. P.S.T. to post your photos for this week's theme, but you now have a few extra hours at the front end of the week!

All future themes will go up on Monday, as usual.  So, are we ready, everyone?  Here we go (and I will try to check back in here tomorrow night, after I get back from Catalina, if I can, to answer any questions that may arise about the Countdown!)!!!!!!!!!!*






_*Its time to start the Fourth Annual Theme Week Countdown!!*_



*(Approximately) 16 Weeks Until the
Holiday Season Begins at the Disneyland Resort!!!! *​


_*With each new week will come a different Disneyland Resort holiday theme!

As I have previously mentioned in this Superthread, Ill be showcasing a particular aspect of DLR's holiday celebration each week until early November.  There are many themes to come over the next few months, including 14 main weekly themes (a new one every Monday from July 21, 2014 through October 20, 2014); 7 mini-themes which will be featured each day from 10/27/14  11/2/14, and a final Holiday Cornucopia/These Are a Few of My Favorite Things theme on Monday, November 3, 2014 (there will be more details about what the Cornucopia can include when we get closer to that date!).

Those of you who have participated in previous Theme Week Countdowns may notice that this years Countdown is beginning a couple of weeks earlier than it did last year.  I am kicking off the Countdown two weeks earlier than I did in 2013, and I am ending it the week before I expect the Holidays at DLR to officially commence (as of July 21, 2014, there has been no official confirmation of the holiday season start date for this year, but it is assumed that it will be sometime during the week of Monday, November 10, 2014  Friday, November 14, 2014).  The reason for that is, once November starts and the decorations in the parks appear little by little each day, our attention shifts to learning information and seeing photos of what is new for the current seasons celebration.

Theme Week Countdowns are a great way to keep the photos rolling in on a regular basis and build anticipation for November at the Disneyland Resort!  They are also a way to display the different elements, nuances and details of the Holidays at DLR that may be totally new to some visitors...or previously unnoticed/undiscovered by others.  Finally, this is an excellent way for our Theme Week Countdown participants to shine a light on their wonderful photos and attract visitors to their Trip Reports, blogs, etc.  

Sowhat will be our very first theme of 2014?  It is a triple header Theme Week, featuring 3 themes in one!  Lets share our favorite Disneyland Resort Holiday PhotoPass pictures, Holiday Character pictures and, of course, pictures with Santa Claus!!!  *_








*In the Spotlight this Week......

HOLIDAY CHARACTERS, PHOTOPASS and SANTA CLAUS PHOTOS!!!*​




_* Whether youve held Tinker Bell in your hand, gasped in shock at Stitch popping up out of the ground, pointed up at Disney characters soarin overhead or sat on a bench next to Mickey, chances are you may have posed for a PhotoPass picture or two in the past.  

During the Christmas season you will find extra special holiday photo opportunities, including the dazzling nighttime Winter Castle; the enormous tree on Main Street; the magnificent Its a Small World Holiday façade after dark; Santa Duffy at his post in California Adventure; the real Santa in front of the stunning tree in the lobby of the Grand Californian Hotel, and many more.  Accentuate those photos with festive themed borders on the PhotoPass website and youve got the perfect family Christmas cards!


Whether or not you choose to invest the time and money in PhotoPass, you may want to meet a few characters.  During the holiday season at Disneyland Resort, the characters in the parks will sometimes dress in winter sweaters and scarves or Santa hats  maybe even reindeer ears.  Sometimes they simply wear their street clothes and stand in front of a holiday display of some kind.  Often times you can find these furry, playful friends around Main Street or in Toontown.  Occasionally they will appear in their seasonal outfits at character meals (more recently at Minnie and Friends).  And you are sure to find at least a couple of characters (including Santa Goofy) at the Jingle Jangle Jamboree in Frontierland.


Santa Claus is in hot demand during the holiday season.  Not only is he busy with his delivery duties on Christmas Eve, he is also a popular fixture in several places around Disneyland Resort.  

From the official start of the holiday season in November to Christmas Eve, you will find the familiar Red Suit Santa at the Jingle Jangle Jamboree (a.k.a. Big Thunder Ranch, a.k.a. Round-Up) in Disneyland and at the Elias & Co. store on Buena Vista Street, in California Adventure.  

From Thanksgiving to December 24th you can find Santa at all 3 of the Disneyland Resort hotels (at different times of day  see the Hotels post on page 1 of this thread for Santas schedules).  Santa usually has a PhotoPass photographer with him at all locations except the one at the Paradise Pier Hotel (though the PPH Santa is said to be especially fun and lively) and sometimes the one at the Disneyland Hotel.

Infrequent sightings of a post-Christmas Santa, clad in a green plaid ensemble at the Jingle Jangle Jamboree, have been reported -- though Im not sure if Green Plaid Santa is guaranteed to be at the JJJ every year between Christmas and New Years Day.

Today I am posting a mix of my PhotoPass pictures, character pictures, and pictures of Santas various photo spots, but please feel free to share your holiday character pictures (whether or not they are PhotoPass), your Santa Claus photos and your PhotoPass pictures!!!!*_ 


_*

A few of my favorite PhotoPass Pictures



From December 2013  This was a free PhotoPass photo that I got with my PPH hotel reservation.  I had to go to the camera shop on Main Street to pick up the photo, and I later scanned it (hence, the diminished quality).  PhotoPass did not send me the actual photo file, which I think I would have preferred!

Anyway, Im the one with the blue winter scarf, and the friendly faces you see around me (in front of the Buena Vista Street Christmas tree) are DISers Janet/mom2rtk and her daughter; Kathy/ksromack and her husband; and Kim/kmedina and her family!











December 2011  With Duffy at his photo spot on Paradise Pier in DCA










December 2009 - In front of the glorious nighttime Winter Castle, aglow in icicle lights











December 2008  With Santa at his Grand Californian Hotel photo spot (as you can see, I love me some winter scarves!)








December 2008 - Surprise (in front of the old, old DCA Christmas tree, pre-Buena Vista Street)!!!













Holiday-inspired Characters!



December 2013  Notice that Buena Vista Street Goofy is wearing a holiday tie and a little wreath of some sort














December 2013  All the Pooh characters at this location in Critter Country wear some sort of holiday accessories/accents/attire!










November 2013  Jingle Jangle Jamboree -- Holiday vest-wearing Mickey (excuse the blur  I literally had less than a second to snap, as people were running up to Mickey and I was trying to get one shot before anyone else ran in the frame)









November 2012  Buena Vista Street Pluto










December 2010 - Reindeer Pluto at the Reindeer Round-Up (now known as the Jingle Jangle Jamboree)!












Ho ho ho!  Its Santa Claus!



November 2013  At the Jingle Jangle Jamboree (again, another slightly blurry shot because I had to snap super-fast to catch Santa while I had a view of him, before anyone else got in the way)
















November 2013  Another blink-and-youll-miss-him chance to snap Santa at Elias & Co. before people got in the way














November 2012Signs point the way to Santa at Elias & Co. 










December 2013  Santa Claus jazzy, beach-themed photo spot at the Paradise Pier Hotel















December 2013  Santas elegant spot at the Grand Californian Hotel Christmas tree















December 2013  Santas lovely, detailed photo spot at the Disneyland Hotel (my favorite of the 3 hotel Santa locations)




























*_​


_*I may or may not post more photos during the week.  

Please feel free to post your Holiday Characters pictures, PhotoPass pictures and Santa Claus photos all this week, through Sunday, July 27, 2014, 11:59 p.m., P.S.T.  

Then, stay tuned for our second theme on Monday, July 28th!!  We have many themes coming up in future weeks, so get your photos ready!  (Oh, and for those who are paying attention, there is no code word for today!  Ho ho ho!)*_


----------



## pattyduke34

Ok, here are a few of mine!



Selfie with Tigger!


----------



## mvf-m11c

Have a great time at Catalina Sherry. 

Here are mine from last year.

Minnie




Santa Chair at the GCH Lobby




At the DLH




Jingle Jangle Jamboree




Santa goofy


----------



## kylie71

OK, here we go!!  Have a FUN Birthday!


----------



## JadeDarkstar

Here are three for me


----------



## Orbitron

Okay, here we go! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Holiday Characters*









































*PhotoPass*














































*Santa Claus*














​


----------



## Luisa

Yay it's started! Three from me...


----------



## Sherry E

I'm waiting for my ride to the boat terminal at the moment, and thought I'd pop in and comment before I have to leave.  

I haven't had time to log all of the entries into the random draw yet, but I had to give everyone a round of applause for posting such fun, colorful and festive photos already!  It's a great way to kick off the Countdown!  (*JadeDarkstar* -- I'm so glad you had something you could post!)


I really love *Orbitron's* photos!  *Orbitron*, you have great shots of all kinds -- PhotoPass, characters and Santa!  I love all the different poses in the PhotoPass pictures and in the character pictures!


Anyway, I must sign off now.  Keep the photos coming, everyone -- we have until Sunday to post photos for this week's theme!


----------



## figment_jii

Happy Birthday Sherry!  I hope you have a fun-filled birthday!

Oh, I love the Theme Week Countdowns.  It's always so much fun to see Disneyland Resort all decked out in it's holiday finery.  (We can dream about Halloween getting the same treatment, right? )  

I don't have to many photos of characters (and none of Santa or the Photopass), but these are a few that I found.

Last year, at Jingle Jangle Jamboree, at the end of the Billy Hill and the Hillbillies show, the Country Bears made an appearance.  They were wearing scarves that were holiday colored.





And over in Critter Country, Winnie the Pooh and friends were meeting guests with Holiday attire on.  In Tigger's case, that was a snowflake Santa hat!


----------



## Natara

Wow!! Such gorgeous photos 

And happy birthday, Sherry!


----------



## rentayenta

Yay for theme weeks.  I need the pick me up. Have a case of the Mondays for sure. 

I'll be back with pics and Happy Birthday Sherry.


----------



## dolphingirl47

Happy birthday, Sherry. I hope you are having a magical day.

Those photos are making me so excited. I can't wait to see all of this myself later in the year.

Corinna


----------



## Orbitron

Sherry E said:


> I really love *Orbitron's* photos!  *Orbitron*, you have great shots of all kinds -- PhotoPass, characters and Santa!  I love all the different poses in the PhotoPass pictures and in the character pictures!



Thank you, there is more to come!  All the other pictures here are great too!


----------



## ociana

Happy Birthday Sherry!!!!


----------



## lucysmom

Happy, happy birthday to you, Sherry!


----------



## rentayenta

This is Joshua with Minnie a decade ago:





I have lots more but Photobucket is far from cooperative so I'll post more later.


----------



## PixiDustDears

This is just what I needed!  I keep thinking about our Halloween trip but I need to start planning for Thanksgiving as well.  This pictures are bound to help!  Here are mine:

My favorite photo pass





Favorite Santa 





And Mrs. Clause





Favorite Character


----------



## rentayenta

Photobucket seems to be behaving better. 



The kids and Minnie, 2004







Same trip. To this day, Chloe loves Pooh. 







Hard to tell its the holidays but note the holiday ball decoration. At Storytellers.


----------



## Sherry E

I'd glad to see that the wonderful photo submissions continue to roll in!  I know that there are quite a few people who have not yet posted (*TK, Jamie, Janet, Mike, crystal1313*, etc., etc.), but I'm grateful to everyone who has posted in the Countdown so far!   The pictures have been fantastic, and I love seeing all of the fun, happy smiles and playful characters!  I will comment more about the photos later today.

Yesterday's birthday adventure involved a boat ride to Catalina with many grizzled, cursing, weather-worn fishermen;   a very choppy, windy, wet boat ride home;  a nasty sunburn despite constant sunscreen applications (I hate summer!);  free plums from an Island resident (I wasn't expecting to be handed free plums at random!);  a very nice, free Casino tour;  free ice cream;  free coffee;  a free CD;  and a free trail map.   

I also saw what was either a bunch of sharks in the middle of a feeding frenzy (like in the movie _Open Water_) or a pod of dolphins in a feeding frenzy (I couldn't see anything other than a bunch of fins concentrated in one circular spot)!  I saw various sea lions romping about in the ocean.  I climbed hills and ramps.  And, some young guy drove by and offered me a ride as I walked to my favorite scenic spot -- not in that "_Hey, baby, want a ride_?" type of way, but more in the "_Oh, look at the old, sick woman walking along the side of the road; she looks like she is dying from the heat;  maybe I should offer the elderly lady a ride_" type of way.   (I declined -- I wanted to walk!)

Today I continue my birthday food crawl as I make a mad dash to Sprinkles Cupcakes and get my belated free cupcake, AND use $13 of free money at CVS!!!


----------



## mom2rtk

OMG How did I miss the photo with the 3 Cabelleros last year? I saw them in the Feliz Navidad parade, but didn't see a character meet & greet! 

And Sherry, mine are coming. I've just been really busy this week. It's on my "to do" list!  In the mean time, I'm loving seeing what everyone else is posting.


----------



## kylie71

Sounds like a fun day Sherry!  The ride back from Catalina is always rough and wild isn't it!   Was the guy who offered you are a ride cute?  I know somebody who grew up in Garden Grove, and worked the summers on Catalina building rock walls....  yes, he is older now.  

Let us know what kind of cup cake you get at Sprinkles... wish we had one of those in the Reno area.....  

--Lori


----------



## figment_jii

mom2rtk said:


> OMG How did I miss the photo with the 3 Cabelleros last year? I saw them in the Feliz Navidad parade, but didn't see a character meet & greet!


They were over in the Viva Navidad area of Paradise Garden.  I don't think they were all of the time.  There was a rotating mixture of characters in Latin-inspired holiday attire.  Hopefully they'll do it again this year and then you can go see them!


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

Happy Belated Birthday, Sherry! I'm sorry I missed it, but we just got back from a long weekend in Vegas to celebrate our 15th wedding anniversary!

I love all these pictures and it makes me ready for the holidays NOW! I'm definitely going to have to make a point of spending some actual time back in Viva Navidad instead of just walking through it like last year.

Here are mine - hopefully I've resized correctly. Hoping to see if I can do this all without repeating pictures I shared last time, but we'll have to see how it goes in later weeks.

2006:




2007








2010





2013













(making an exception to my rule because his face just says it all!)


----------



## Orbitron

mom2rtk said:


> OMG How did I miss the photo with the 3 Cabelleros last year? I saw them in the Feliz Navidad parade, but didn't see a character meet & greet!



The character meet & greet was inside the Paradise Garden area. Mickey Mouse along with Minnie Mouse, Goofy and the Three Caballeros together were taking turns.


----------



## mom2rtk

Orbitron said:


> The character meet & greet was inside the Paradise Garden area. Mickey Mouse along with Minnie Mouse, Goofy and the Three Caballeros together were taking turns.



I totally missed that. Maybe they'll be out this year.  Were they in the times guide? Or was it before or after the parade?


----------



## Orbitron

mom2rtk said:


> I totally missed that. Maybe they'll be out this year.  Were they in the times guide? Or was it before or after the parade?



If I remember right, they weren't in the times guide. The characters were there before and after the shows. I hope they will return this year again!


----------



## dhorner233




----------



## pattyduke34

We got Goofy on our turn!!! There was no line at all, just walked right up!


----------



## KCmike

Sherry E said:


> I also saw what was either a bunch of sharks in the middle of a feeding frenzy (like in the movie _Open Water_) or a pod of dolphins in a feeding frenzy (I couldn't see anything other than a bunch of fins concentrated in one circular spot)!  I saw various sea lions romping about in the ocean.  I climbed hills and ramps.  And, some young guy drove by and offered me a ride as I walked to my favorite scenic spot -- not in that "_Hey, baby, want a ride_?" type of way, but more in the "_Oh, look at the old, sick woman walking along the side of the road; she looks like she is dying from the heat;  maybe I should offer the elderly lady a ride_" type of way.   (I declined -- I wanted to walk!)
> 
> Today I continue my birthday food crawl as I make a mad dash to Sprinkles Cupcakes and get my belated free cupcake, AND use $13 of free money at CVS!!!



This entry totally made me laugh out loud and very hard.  I had to tell my wife about this entry.  Hope you had a good time Sherry despite some of the crazy stuff that came along with you for the ride.  Nice job "old lady" on continuing that walk!


----------



## Elk Grove Chris

Funny stuff, we will be in Catalina in September, with a cart, will look out for you just in case you are back.


----------



## dhorner233




----------



## Misskitty3

Here are mine ....from 2006!


----------



## Speechphi

My photo pass photos & Christmas characters from 2011 (sorry they're so big!). My kids were 6, 5, & 3 at the time.


----------



## Jenasweetemotion

Wanted to share some of my many photos from last year. (Sorry they are so big.)









My Moms favorite picture.


----------



## Sherry E

Okay, I've got all of the photo participants' names (thus far) entered into the random draw. 

What a great assortment of *Santa Claus-PhotoPass-Holiday Character* photos you've all shared with us!  Everyone appears to be having a lot of fun!

I am so happy to see that we've already had 14 contributors since the Countdown began 2-1/2 days ago -- many of whom participated in previous years' Countdowns, and some of whom are brand new to the Countdown this year (such as *Speechphi* and *Jenasweetemotion*, to name a couple)!  Welcome and thank you to all! 

Here are the names I have logged so far.  I think I got everyone who has posted so far:

*pattyduke34
mvf-m11c (Bret)
kylie71 (Lori)
JadeDarkstar
Orbitron
Luisa
figment_jii
rentayenta (Jenny)
PixiDustDears (Amanda)
DisneyJamieCA (Jamie)
dhorner233 (Denise)
Misskitty3
Speechphi
Jenasweetemotion*




I would imagine that -- sometime between now and Sunday night (7-27-14) we will see some photos from Theme Week Countdown regular, *tksbaskets*, as well as *Janet/mom2rtk*.  Hopefully *crystal1313* and *Vintage Mousketeer* will also join in (as they did last year).

*Escape2Disney (Carrie)?  *Where have you gone?  Photos?

*Trish/Phoenixrising*?  Are you out there?

*PHXscuba*?


And...*KCmike*?  *Elk Grove Chris*?  *I'm mikey*?  No Santa--Character--PhotoPass pictures?



​
Thank you for all the birthday wishes, everyone!

*Lori --* The free birthday cupcake I got at Sprinkles was the Orange one, with orange-vanilla icing.  They hadn't made any Lemon cupcakes yesterday, and I wanted something citrusy.  That was my very first Sprinkles cupcake.  I thought it was decent -- it was great considering that it was free! -- but I liked the frosting more than the actual cake.



*Jenny --* Photobucket has been acting all kinds of crazy for me too. I keep getting messages about a "long running script" on the page that is slowing down my PC.  I got an email from Photobucket that indicated they are -- once again -- messing with the layout of their site, and that we will be noticing changes soon.   They just did a massive overhaul of their site last year (and that one was initially horrible, as many of the features people used were removed and then later reinstated). Can't they leave well enough alone for at least a couple of years?  So I suspect that the "work" they are doing on the site is what is causing us, the users, the problems.


*Jamie -- *Don't worry about repeating photos if you need to repeat some to enter into a Theme Week.  There are lots of folks lurking out there who have not seen them.


*Elk Grove Chris --* Are you staying over in Catalina in September, or just visiting for the day?  I'm guessing that if you already know you'll have a cart, you're probably staying at one of the condos or villas that comes with a golf cart (maybe Hamilton Cove??).  You'll come back with some amazing photos, I'm sure (just as *KCmike* did when he was there).



*KCmike -- *  It was a nice day in Avalon, despite the various wacky occurrences!  I was determined to walk to my favorite scenic spot, as I always do!  I may be an old lady, but I am spry!  Aside from the fact that the golf cart-driving good Samaritan was a stranger, who could have been a hatchet-wielding maniac, I was walking down that particular road specifically to _walk_ alongside the ocean as it crashed into the rocks below.  Hopping into some dude's golf cart would have defeated that whole purpose!  But it was nice of him to offer to help a senior citizen in distress (from the heat)!

​


----------



## Vintage Mouseketeer

Hi Sherry! Happy Belated Birthday!  I have really enjoyed reading your Catalina trip report  

So here are my pics for this week

PhotoPass Pic from 2011






Santa Pictures 2013 












This one makes me laugh, I am not sure who looks more miserable, Santa or DD. lol 






Goofy as Santa 2013 






Duffy as Santa 2013 






Merry Christmas in July :-D


----------



## Elk Grove Chris

Sherry-yes staying in Hamilton Cove (also get two solo days at DL while my Wife takes DD to One Direction concert in LA!).

We do not seek out characters, so I do not have a whole lot (also lost all of 2011 xmas trip photos due to hard drive crash):


----------



## WestMom2two

Jenasweetemotion- love your pictures. Makes me so excited!!!


----------



## Sherry E

I have added *Vintage Mousketeer* and *Elk Grove Chris* into the random draw as well!   More great pictures!



*We have today, tomorrow, Saturday and Sunday left of the current Santa-Characters-PhotoPass theme, and then it's on to a brand new theme on Monday, July 28th!!!!!

If you are just now tuning in and want to go back to the beginning of the current theme (like if you are following the Code Word Challenge part of the Countdown), I started Theme Weeks on page 50 of this thread, in post #747.*




*Vintage Mousketeer --* Thank you!

Didn't you say you have a July birthday as well?  Did you go to Catalina on the Express for your birthday, or are you going?  It's a really great offer, and the free Casino tour, free CD, etc., are big bonuses. If your birthday has not already happened, and if you're not going to Catalina, sign up for a free Sprinkles cupcake on your birthday, or a free Jersey Mike's sandwich and drink on your birthday!  (I am assuming you already signed up for Earl of Sandwich's free birthday sandwich too!)




*Elk Grove Chris -- *I have yet to stay at Hamilton Cove, though I think it would be great.  My friends have stayed there and they loved the whole area, as well as the view, and having access to a golf cart any time of day (without having to return it in 2 hours or whatever).

Have you done solo days at DLR in the past?  Not that you have any trouble finding opportunities to take photos at DLR (as evidenced by all of the amazing photos you have taken), but solo days at DLR are so great for photo sprees and finding inspiration!

I remember you mentioned your hard drive crash -- 2011 was the year my PC had its major crash, which wiped out who knows how many thousands of documents.  (It is because of your suggestion that I will get an external hard drive, as well as continue to back up in other ways.  I have discovered that I cannot back up in too many places, because none of them are crash-proof or glitch-proof!)  Some of my files and photos were recovered (though definitely not all of them), but the file names were totally different and everything was out of order -- so I have no clue what was actually recovered and what wasn't.


----------



## dhorner233




----------



## dec2009mama

new to this -- is the rule the more pictures you post for the theme the more entries you get?


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

dec2009mama said:


> new to this -- is the rule the more pictures you post for the theme the more entries you get?



Answering for Sherry here, but no; 1 photo or 10 photos still gets you the one entry. Some of us just like showing more to give people who haven't been before an idea of all the different opportunities.


----------



## Sherry E

dec2009mama said:


> new to this -- is the rule the more pictures you post for the theme the more entries you get?



*dec2009mama --*

See #8 Under "Photo Submissions" in the Rules -- Here.

You only get one entry into every theme week to which you contribute.  So whether you post one photo or multiple photos for a theme, it's one entry per weekly theme (and then 2 entries per mini-daily theme!).  People sometimes like to post more than one photo if they have fun ones to share, but if you only have one to fit a theme -- that'll work!

All tolled, if you were to contribute to every theme week and each mini-theme day, you would have a total of 29 entries into the random draw by the end of the Countdown in November.  No one can exceed 29 entries, and many will have fewer than 29 entries.





DisneyJamieCA said:


> Answering for Sherry here, but no; 1 photo or 10 photos still gets you the one entry. *Some of us just like showing more to give people who haven't been before an idea of all the different opportunities*.



*Jamie --*

Exactly!  It's a way to display photos and group them all together into various themes, which gives the newcomers and followers a broad idea of what to expect and look for -- and, also, for those who have trip reports, posting more photos in the Countdown is a way to attract more people to those reports.

I was typing before I saw that you had answered!  Thank you so much for stepping in to answer -- I could have easily been out or running errands or something, and might not have seen the question until much later.


----------



## dec2009mama

ok -- here are my first entires.....







[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Sherry E

^^Awesome! I especially love the Santa Goofy photo!  So cute.


*dec2009mama --* You now have your first entry into the random draw for the Disney Gift Card!  Thank you for joining in!  Stay tuned for the next theme, coming up in 4 days...


----------



## dhorner233




----------



## I'm mikey

Here are my entries for this weeks theme.


----------



## Sherry E

*By the way, just in terms of holiday-season-news-that's-really-not-news...

As we all expected, and as I indicated in the Dates to Remember post on page 1 of this thread, the enchanting Candlelight Ceremony and Processional will take place on Saturday, December 6th and Sunday, December 7th. 

The confirmation is HERE.  

I had been checking the Disneyland Events page for weeks, and when I finally skipped it for a couple of days the Candlelight info popped up!  (I have terrible timing!)   Those were the expected dates -- it was only 2012 that had the extensive 20-night schedule -- but it's nice to see them in official print!

For those of you wondering, the narrator(s) will not be officially announced to the public for Candlelight, most likely, unless Disneyland finds a way to add in dinner packages and reserved seats for more people.  The narrators' names will probably leak out on the Internet via unofficial sources sometime in November, or maybe late October, and folks who take any of the tours at DLR over Candlelight weekend will be told by their tour guides who the narrators are.

Last year the narrators were Blair Underwood and Kurt Russell.  In 2012 there were many narrators.

Even though this event requires a lot of standing and waiting (if you are not one of the invited guests with a seat), it is beautiful and worth seeing.  If you love Christmas music, you will find yourself moved and uplifted by the talented vocalists.  The "candlelight" around Town Square provides a haunting, intimate atmosphere.

We will see more of Candlelight in future Theme Weeks (or Days) of this Countdown!

I noticed that a Disney Parks Blog piece went up about Santa on the Cruise ships.  It won't be long now before we get some sort of morsel of information about Disneyland Resort's holiday season!!*


*ETA:  I'm mikey has an entry into the random draw for posting his amazing photos!*

​


----------



## kylie71

Would be Great if Mr.Stamos did it again....  I would make arrangements to be there!!   

Happy to hear your cupcake was Yummy!   I Love Lemon, and we have a Bundt Cake store here, that has Amazing lemon, Bundt cakes... but very $$$$  

Looking forward to the new theme week...

--Lori


----------



## Sherry E

kylie71 said:


> Would be Great if Mr.Stamos did it again....  I would make arrangements to be there!!
> 
> Happy to hear your cupcake was Yummy!   I Love Lemon, and we have a Bundt Cake store here, that has Amazing lemon, Bundt cakes... but very $$$$
> 
> Looking forward to the new theme week...
> 
> --Lori



*Lori --*

John Stamos seems to narrate Candlelight every couple of years or so, doesn't he?  I would like to see him narrate because he is such a big Disneyland fan.  

I wonder if the lemon cupcake would have been a bit better than the orange. The orange one that I had at Sprinkles was not bad -- and, again, the fact that it was free made it even better! -- but I liked the frosting better than the actual cake.  I've had cupcakes with better cake flavor...though I only tried one flavor at Sprinkles, and another flavor may have been better!

I do love a good lemon cake -- Bundt, pound cake or otherwise!  I even like those new Lemon Oreos -- have you tried those?  Pretty tasty!


----------



## pudinhd

This is one of my favorites...


----------



## Sherry E

*pudinhd --*

I'm glad to see that you are joining in the Countdown again this year (and you have an entry into the random draw)!  Those are great pictures -- the photos with Duffy are so cute.  And...what is Winter Sweater Donald trying to say?



​

*I forgot to mention this in my previous post about the Candlelight dates.

I double checked and saw that it was on August 6th last year that Erin at the Disney Parks Blog made the official announcement of the Holiday Season start date at Disneyland Resort (although the start date had already been published in the Backstage Pass newsletter 3 months earlier!).

Unless there is going to be a huge development involving a major Christmas party, or new event, or something of that caliber that needs to be revealed before July ends, I would expect that, once again, we will get the "official" confirmation of the Holidays around that same date in August, if not before -- maybe on Tuesday, August 5th or so?  There could still be a big announcement of some kind in early August, but it may not be big enough to necessitate an early reveal right now.

It still looks to me like the Holidays will begin on Friday, 11/14, as that is when the Matterhorn is scheduled to reopen and it makes sense.  Disneyland may tell us that the season begins on 11/12, and there will be many things already up and running even before 11/12, but I think that the Olaf ice rink in DTD, Viva Navidad and Winter Dreams will begin on 11/14.*


----------



## jibada

Sherry E said:


> *pudinhd --*
> 
> I'm glad to see that you are joining in the Countdown again this year (and you have an entry into the random draw)!  Those are great pictures -- the photos with Duffy are so cute.  And...what is Winter Sweater Donald trying to say?
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> *I forgot to mention this in my previous post about the Candlelight dates.
> 
> I double checked and saw that it was on August 6th last year that Erin at the Disney Parks Blog made the official announcement of the Holiday Season start date at Disneyland Resort (although the start date had already been published in the Backstage Pass newsletter 3 months earlier!).
> 
> Unless there is going to be a huge development involving a major Christmas party, or new event, or something of that caliber that needs to be revealed before July ends, I would expect that, once again, we will get the "official" confirmation of the Holidays around that same date in August, if not before -- maybe on Tuesday, August 5th or so?  There could still be a big announcement of some kind in early August, but it may not be big enough to necessitate an early reveal right now.
> 
> It still looks to me like the Holidays will begin on Friday, 11/14, as that is when the Matterhorn is scheduled to reopen and it makes sense.  Disneyland may tell us that the season begins on 11/12, and there will be many things already up and running even before 11/12, but I think that the Olaf ice rink in DTD, Viva Navidad and Winter Dreams will begin on 11/14.*



Do you think Its a Small World will be up and running Nov 14th for the Holidays?


----------



## Jenasweetemotion

WestMom2two said:


> Jenasweetemotion- love your pictures. Makes me so excited!!!



Thanks! I love Disneyland during the holidays (Which is why it will be our 6th year going). If you would like to see more pictures I have them all on FB you can find the link under contact info.


----------



## Sherry E

jibada said:


> Do you think Its a Small World will be up and running Nov 14th for the Holidays?



*jibada --*

Yes, most definitely!

It's a Small World Holiday usually soft opens (meaning an unofficial opening) at least a couple of days before the holiday season officially begins.  Last year the season officially began on Tuesday, 11/12, and IASWH was up and running on Friday, 11/8 (and so were many other things too, such as Jingle Cruise)!

I would guess that IASWH will once again be open early this year -- perhaps even as early as Friday, 11/7, but definitely before 11/14.

Be sure to check in on this *Days/Dates/Events to Remember post* from page 1 of this thread, as I will be filling it in more as we learn details about the season. 

Also, just for reference, I left the Dates to Remember for 2013 in there too, just so people can get an idea of which things began on which dates, and how it could translate to this year.






Jenasweetemotion said:


> Thanks! I love Disneyland during the holidays (Which is why it will be our 6th year going). If you would like to see more pictures I have them all on FB you can find the link under contact info.



*Jenasweetemotion --*

Also, don't forget -- we have themes coming up all the way until November 3rd in this Countdown, so there will be lots of opportunities for you to share photos here!


----------



## mom2rtk

Some Santa photos:



Santa&#x27;s Arrival by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_6213 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_6398 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_6484 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_7077 by mom2rtk, on Flickr


Some holiday characters:







[/url]IMG_0054_2 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_8147 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_8145 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_7273 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_7069 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_4037 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_4044 by mom2rtk, on Flickr





How about a Christmas goat? 



IMG_4069 by mom2rtk, on Flickr


----------



## petals

Luvin all the photos. I've only ever experienced Christmas season in Paris or WDW so can't join in with the photos  



mom2rtk said:


> OMG How did I miss the photo with the 3 Cabelleros last year? I saw them in the Feliz Navidad parade, but didn't see a character meet & greet!



Excuse to go back


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

petals said:


> Luvin all the photos. I've only ever experienced Christmas season in Paris or WDW so can't join in with the photos   Excuse to go back



You will be in the final theme though. The cornucopia, at least in past years, has allowed for any kind of Christmas photos. I believe Sherry said it will be the same this year


----------



## mom2rtk

petals said:


> Excuse to go back



I like your thinking!


----------



## sgrap

These are from our only Christmas-time trip:  November 2005.    This is my first time posting photos, so please forgive me if I mess it up!  
My daughter (now we have 2 daughters) wasn't too thrilled about this Santa:  



Gepetto was a little better, though



My son was 14, need I say more?


----------



## petals

DisneyJamieCA said:


> You will be in the final theme though. The cornucopia, at least in past years, has allowed for any kind of Christmas photos. I believe Sherry said it will be the same this year




Oooh cool..


Also glad to read that the Christmas stuff will have started by the time we get there 



mom2rtk said:


> I like your thinking!


I'm always looking for excuses to go to Disney lol.. Like I need to go back to Florida because they have new Fantasyland now and the Harry Potter area in Universal Studios and new stuff at Seaworld. 

I need to go back to Paris because they have the new Ratatouille ride


----------



## KCmike

May I use a Christmas Character in the parade?







Sorry it took so long my work has been so crazy crazy busy.  Worst time of the year for me.


----------



## mvf-m11c

I can't wait to hear the dates for the holiday season this year and what will be happening.

Very nice pictures everyone.


----------



## Sherry E

I'm glad to see that *Janet* and *Mike* were able to get in some photos for the *Santa--Holiday Characters--PhotoPass Theme Week*!

*Mike --*Yes, the Pooh Christmas Fantasy Parade picture counts as a character photo.  (As I always say, some photos that people have will count for more than one theme!)

*Janet --* I love the Christmas goat "character" idea!  That is creative thinking, but basically any human or animal inside DLR is a character of some kind!   Did you see that you are in the very first photo I posted for this theme week (on page 50)?  It's a nice group shot, although my scanner diminished the quality a bit.


*sgrap --* Yay!  You got your photos in!  You didn't mess up at all.  Did you use Photobucket?  What fun pictures too!  I remember that Beach Blast Santa from the old version of DCA!   


Anyway, *Janet*, *Mike* and *sgrap* all have gained entries into the random draw!


​




petals said:


> Luvin all the photos. I've only ever experienced Christmas season in Paris or WDW so can't join in with the photos
> 
> Excuse to go back



*petals --*

As *Jamie* said, the final theme -- which will be "Holiday Cornucopia/A Few of My Favorite Things," on Monday, November 3rd -- can include any holiday photos, in or out of Disney parks, in Disneyland or at WDW, in any of the international parks, or even just a nice holiday family photo!  As long as it is a holiday photo of some kind, and it belongs to you, it can go into that final theme! 

In fact, some of our most interesting photos in 2013 came from the Holiday Cornucopia Theme Week!





DisneyJamieCA said:


> You will be in the final theme though. The cornucopia, at least in past years, has allowed for any kind of Christmas photos. I believe Sherry said it will be the same this year



*Jamie --*

Yep!





petals said:


> Oooh cool..
> 
> 
> Also glad to read that the Christmas stuff will have started by the time we get there



*petals --*

Last year there were a lot of things unofficially running on Friday, November 8th, but the season "officially" began on 11/12, and then other things -- such as Olaf's ice rink, Viva Navidad and World of Color-Winter Dreams -- began on 11/15.  And then the 3 hotels were decorated about 9 days before Thanksgiving.

This year, we can only assume that things will go pretty much the same as they did last year, with many things quietly, unofficially beginning before the season start date, then other things beginning on the season start date, and the hotels getting their decorations shortly thereafter.


----------



## sgrap

Sherry E said:


> *sgrap --* Yay!  You got your photos in!  You didn't mess up at all.  Did you use Photobucket?  What fun pictures too!  I remember that Beach Blast Santa from the old version of DCA!



Yes, I went to sign up for Photobucket and found out I already had an account!  It had some very old pictures in it, too!    Thanks for the help; I've always wondered how people get photos in their posts!  The old pictures of my kids are so funny--both my boys are grown now, my daughter in the pictures is 13 and we now have another daughter from China.  2005 seems like a million years ago, but yesterday at the same time.  It was a fun Disney trip, back when they sold 8-day hopper passes!  We bought them and used all 8 days, too!


----------



## Sherry E

mvf-m11c said:


> I can't wait to hear the dates for the holiday season this year and what will be happening.
> 
> Very nice pictures everyone.



*Bret --*

The most frustrating thing is that we know that Disney must already have the dates and info, but they take their time in releasing them -- even though there have already been holiday season-related blogs about WDW and DCL at this point!!  

Also, there has been no sign of an AP _Backstage Pass_ newsletter/calendar this year, so I guess Disney decided to give up on those.

I am just curious to see if Disney will once again cling to that 11/12 date as the official season start date, or if they will say that it's Friday, 11/14 instead.  And then I want to see if Viva Navidad and Winter Dreams are going to begin on that date this year, or a couple of days later.

And, of course, I am still pondering the mystery of the "_Select Nights Nov and Dec_" wording that was on the decal insert.  I want to know if there will, indeed, be select nights for anything, or if that was just a poor choice of wording!


----------



## mom2rtk

Sherry E said:


> I'm glad to see that *Janet* and *Mike* were able to get in some photos for the *Santa--Holiday Characters--PhotoPass Theme Week*!
> 
> 
> *Janet --* I love the Christmas goat "character" idea!  That is creative thinking, but basically any human or animal inside DLR is a character of some kind!   Did you see that you are in the very first photo I posted for this theme week (on page 50)?  It's a nice group shot, although my scanner diminished the quality a bit.



Thanks Sherry! I actually just got time tonight to look through what has been posted all week. I'm flattered to be in the first post of the first theme week!  I'm almost up to the point where we took that photo in my trip report.

I really enjoyed seeing your collection of photos from through the years.


----------



## Sherry E

sgrap said:


> Yes, I went to sign up for Photobucket and found out I already had an account!  It had some very old pictures in it, too!    Thanks for the help; I've always wondered how people get photos in their posts!  The old pictures of my kids are so funny--both my boys are grown now, my daughter in the pictures is 13 and we now have another daughter from China.  2005 seems like a million years ago, but yesterday at the same time.  It was a fun Disney trip, back when they sold 8-day hopper passes!  We bought them and used all 8 days, too!



*sgrap --*

You have a beautiful family!

It's weird to think that there were 8-day Hoppers at one point, and now there are none.  I think that many people would even be happy to have 6-day Hoppers at this rate, if not 8 days.  Five days just isn't enough for a lot of families and groups.


----------



## mom2rtk

Sherry E said:


> *sgrap --*
> 
> You have a beautiful family!
> 
> It's weird to think that there were 8-day Hoppers at one point, and now there are none.  I think that many people would even be happy to have 6-day Hoppers at this rate, if not 8 days.  Five days just isn't enough for a lot of families and groups.



 But nobody is surprised to hear me say that, right? 

I'd be thrilled at this point with a 6 day ticket. But that's just not happening. That's one of the primary reasons I'm the odd man out in wanting them to offer a Christmas party.


----------



## mvf-m11c

Sherry E said:


> *Bret --*
> 
> The most frustrating thing is that we know that Disney must already have the dates and info, but they take their time in releasing them -- even though there have already been holiday season-related blogs about WDW and DCL at this point!!
> 
> Also, there has been no sign of an AP _Backstage Pass_ newsletter/calendar this year, so I guess Disney decided to give up on those.
> 
> I am just curious to see if Disney will once again cling to that 11/12 date as the official season start date, or if they will say that it's Friday, 11/14 instead.  And then I want to see if Viva Navidad and Winter Dreams are going to begin on that date this year, or a couple of days later.
> 
> And, of course, I am still pondering the mystery of the "_Select Nights Nov and Dec_" wording that was on the decal insert.  I want to know if there will, indeed, be select nights for anything, or if that was just a poor choice of wording!



It is frustrating to wait until they announced the dates for the holiday season. It would be easier for everyone if they would announce the dates in advance  instead of waiting till early August (last year announcement on the Disney Park Blog). This is an intimidating year with the dates so I can plan out my trip. 

I haven't seen or heard anything new about the AP Backstage Pass newsletter/calender.

I am just as curious as you when they will start the holiday season on 11/12 or 11/14. It would be nice to know if Viva Navidad and WoC: Winter Dreams will be playing on those dates.

Oh yeah. That "Select Nights Nov and Dec" still has me puzzled ever since we have talked about it on the thread. It might be poor wording until we hear something about it.


I wonder what the GetHappier Monday day will be like this coming Monday since I will be down there?


----------



## dolphingirl47

petals said:


> Also glad to read that the Christmas stuff will have started by the time we get there



What a shame. We are just going to miss each other. By the time you arrive, I will have moved on to Aulani.

I am getting so excited about this trip. Can somebody remind me what the time frames are for making reservations? Am I correct in thinking that for the tours it is 30 days out and for dinner reservations 60 days out? Can I make a reservations for the chef's counter at Napa Rose at the same time as the other dinner reservations or is there a different time frame for this?

Corinna


----------



## tksbaskets

Greetings from West Texas!  I had to make a quickly planned trip with my oldest son (by 15 minutes) as he was offered and accepted his first teaching job for the fall.  We have less that 3 weeks to get him settled down here.  If I thought Disneyland was hot in July - it's nothing compared to Odessa!

I love my iPad for many reasons but it stinks to try and have photobucket up on one tab and DIS on another to post the many pics I'd like to share 

That said, I'll post a teaser picture now and get to work when I get home.  We fly in late tonight so I'll post more tomorrow.

2009 - Grumpy in the Western Michigan shirt is my baby who is moving 1500 miles away...sigh...






Orbitron- Great character photos!

Pixidustdears - Adorable picture at Flo's with the kiddo's shielding their eyes

Sgrap - GOTTA LOVE your sullen teen.  Ah, I remember the days...  what helped my sons improve their picture attitude was a kindly uttered 'smile for the photos guys or this may be your last trip'.  

I'm Mikey - WOW.  You, Bret, Sherry and KCMike keep me wanting to improve my photography skills.  I take good pictures....you all compose photographs.  I have much to learn.  More trips to DL are needed for sure!

Sherry - Thank you so much for all you do for this (and my other fav Halloween) thread.  It's made me smile this stressful week to be able to look at all these great holiday pictures from my happy place!


----------



## sgrap

tksbaskets said:


> Greetings from West Texas!  I had to make a quickly planned trip with my oldest son (by 15 minutes) as he was offered and accepted his first teaching job for the fall.  We have less that 3 weeks to get him settled down here.  If I thought Disneyland was hot in July - it's nothing compared to Odessa!
> 
> I love my iPad for many reasons but it stinks to try and have photobucket up on one tab and DIS on another to post the many pics I'd like to share
> 
> That said, I'll post a teaser picture now and get to work when I get home.  We fly in late tonight so I'll post more tomorrow.
> 
> 2009 - Grumpy in the Western Michigan shirt is my baby who is moving 1500 miles away...sigh...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Orbitron- Great character photos!
> 
> Pixidustdears - Adorable picture at Flo's with the kiddo's shielding their eyes
> 
> Sgrap - GOTTA LOVE your sullen teen.  Ah, I remember the days...  what helped my sons improve their picture attitude was a kindly uttered 'smile for the photos guys or this may be your last trip'.
> 
> I'm Mikey - WOW.  You, Bret, Sherry and KCMike keep me wanting to improve my photography skills.  I take good pictures....you all compose photographs.  I have much to learn.  More trips to DL are needed for sure!
> 
> Sherry - Thank you so much for all you do for this (and my other fav Halloween) thread.  It's made me smile this stressful week to be able to look at all these great holiday pictures from my happy place!


Sweet picture! Thankfully my sullen teen(s) have grown out of that stage, although DD is now entering!  I just tell them that I'm taking the pictures regardless and they will have to live with it

Congratulations to your son on his job!  Hang in there, mama!  It is so hard to have them leave the nest, but so good to know they are jumping into adulthood and doing what they want to do.


----------



## tksbaskets

sgrap said:


> Sweet picture! Thankfully my sullen teen(s) have grown out of that stage, although DD is now entering!  I just tell them that I'm taking the pictures regardless and they will have to live with it
> 
> Congratulations to your son on his job!  Hang in there, mama!  It is so hard to have them leave the nest, but so good to know they are jumping into adulthood and doing what they want to do.



Aww...thanks sgrap, I needed this today.


----------



## mvf-m11c

That is nice to hear and congratulations to your son for getting a teaching job in Texas. 

It has been a while since we saw you post on the boards. I will look forward to your experience and pictures during your trip.


----------



## Sherry E

*TK! -- *  I'm glad you finally made it over here to post -- and thank you for the kind words.  

That's *great* news about your son's job!   Congratulations!  

I do not want the Texas heat.  I am miserable enough in the CA heat!

I look forward to seeing the rest of your photos for this theme!  In 3 days it's on to a new theme!







dolphingirl47 said:


> What a shame. We are just going to miss each other. By the time you arrive, I will have moved on to Aulani.
> 
> I am getting so excited about this trip. Can somebody remind me what the time frames are for making reservations? Am I correct in thinking that for the tours it is 30 days out and for dinner reservations 60 days out? Can I make a reservations for the chef's counter at Napa Rose at the same time as the other dinner reservations or is there a different time frame for this?
> 
> Corinna



*Corinna --*

*Bret/mvf-m11c* might have more insight into booking the chef's counter at NR, as I think he just dined at the chef's counter recently.

Yes -- dining reservations can be made 60 days out and the tours are 30 days out, as far as I know (although, in the distant past, I think that some tours were open for booking 60 days in advance -- and then it changed ).


----------



## mvf-m11c

dolphingirl47 said:


> I am getting so excited about this trip. Can somebody remind me what the time frames are for making reservations? Am I correct in thinking that for the tours it is 30 days out and for dinner reservations 60 days out? Can I make a reservations for the chef's counter at Napa Rose at the same time as the other dinner reservations or is there a different time frame for this?
> 
> Corinna



Just as Sherry stated that you can make dining reservations at the DLR up to 60 days in advance and up to 30 days in advance for the tours. 

As for the Chef's Counter at the Napa Rose, I believe it is also 60 days in advance when I made the reservation and I dine there back in April. You can't make an online reservation for the Chef's Counter and will have to call the actual number of the NR (714) 300-7170 or when you make reservations on the Disneyland Dining number, the CM will transfer your call to the NR number.


----------



## dolphingirl47

Sherry E said:


> *Corinna --*
> 
> *Bret/mvf-m11c* might have more insight into booking the chef's counter at NR, as I think he just dined at the chef's counter recently.
> 
> Yes -- dining reservations can be made 60 days out and the tours are 30 days out, as far as I know (although, in the distant past, I think that some tours were open for booking 60 days in advance -- and then it changed ).



Thanks Sherry. It is starting to drive me crazy that everything at Disneyland can only be done so close to your travel date. Don't they understand that planning is half the joy of a vacation? I am also planning a Florida trip for next May, which includes some time at WDW and I will be able to make my reservations for this while I am at Disneyland before heading to Aulani.

Corinna






mvf-m11c said:


> Just as Sherry stated that you can make dining reservations at the DLR up to 60 days in advance and up to 30 days in advance for the tours.
> 
> As for the Chef's Counter at the Napa Rose, I believe it is also 60 days in advance when I made the reservation and I dine there back in April. You can't make an online reservation for the Chef's Counter and will have to call the actual number of the NR (714) 300-7170 or when you make reservations on the Disneyland Dining number, the CM will transfer your call to the NR number.



Thanks. After resisting this for years, I really have my heart set on the chef's counter this year. Fortunately I have a calling plan where calls to the USA are free as long as they are less than an hour per call. So I will call them as soon as I can.

Corinna


----------



## Orbitron

tksbaskets said:


> Orbitron- Great character photos!



Thank you!


----------



## tlovesdis

I'm taking my 8 year old niece December 6-9!  The 8th is my birthday so I get to spend it in my favorite place!!!

Can't wait to go at the holidays.  It's been a while since i've been there at Christimas time.


----------



## Sherry E

*I just wanted to put out a reminder again...

In 3 days we begin the next Theme Week (that would be Theme #2 in the current Theme Week Countdown), with a brand new theme.  

You still have the remainder of today (7/25), all of tomorrow (Saturday) and all of Sunday, 7/27 (up until 11:59 p.m. P.S.T.) to get in your photos for this week's DLR holiday theme -- which is "Holiday Characters-PhotoPass-Santa Claus". 

Not counting my own Intro post, we have had 23 photo contributors so far.  So if you haven't been following along you have missed out on a lot of really wonderful, fun Disneyland holiday pictures!   (And if you haven't been sharing your own photos, you've also missed out on getting an entry into the random draw for a Disney gift card when this Countdown is over in early November!  However, there will be many more themes to come over the next few months, so you have lots of time to jump in and join us!)

This week's theme started on Page 50 of this thread, post #747, and I posted the Rules -- HERE -- in case any non-photo contributors out there would like to participate in the Code Word Challenge, or in case any newcomers to the thread would like to go back and see what has been posted in the Countdown thus far.

If you have photos to fit this week's theme and cannot get them in by the deadline on Sunday night, then hold on to them.  Don't try to post them once we have switched over into a new theme week.   Some photos may fit more than one theme, so you may have another chance to post them for a different theme coming up.  

OR, you can wait until the final theme on Monday, November 3rd, 2014 -- "Holiday Cornucopia/These Are a Few of My Favorite Things," which can include any holiday photos (in or out of Disney parks) -- to post any photos you have that didn't make it into previous themes!

The more theme weeks (and theme days) to which you contribute, the more entries into the random draw for the Disney gift card you will receive, with a maximum of 29 entries for those who post in every single theme!*


​

*Also, just to summarize what we know, assume and expect about/for the holiday season of 2014 so far:


CONFIRMED AND OFFICIAL - The Candlelight Ceremony and Processional will, indeed, take place on Saturday, December 6th and Sunday, December 7th;


EXPECTED, BUT NOT CONFIRMED -- Pending any kind of sudden surprise announcement about new holiday season activities, we should probably find out the official holiday season start and end dates from the Disney Parks Blog in early August; and


ASSUMED, BUT NOT CONFIRMED -- The Holidays at Disneyland Resort will most likely "officially" begin somewhere between Monday, 11/10 and Friday, 11/14, and the hotels will probably not get their holiday overlays until the next week or so (before Thanksgiving).  Many events and holiday offerings will already (quietly and unofficially) be running as early as Friday, 11/7.
*
​


----------



## u2pixi

Hi everyone, 
Happy Holiday Countdown  
A couple of pics from me (hopefully it works!) 

Thanks again Sherry for your hard work on this thread.
Have a great day,
Amy 





Not sure if this is Mickey's regular band leader outfit or special for Christmas?


----------



## DLmama

This is my first time posting pictures, so I hope they're not too big. 

These are from our Christmas trip in 2012.





















Sorry they're so big.  How do I get them smaller?  I resized through Photo Bucket, but apparently not correctly.


----------



## Misskitty3

DLmama said:


> Sorry they're so big.  How do I get them smaller?  I resized through Photo Bucket, but apparently not correctly.



Your photos look good to me!


----------



## Sherry E

*Tina --*

Welcome back to the Superthread!  I'm glad to see you have another holiday trip in the works!  I know you love both Halloween Time and the Holiday Season at DLR!




*Amy -- *

Thank you for the kind words.

I think that Mickey is, indeed, wearing a holiday-inspired bandleader outfit!  The reason I say that is because he has another white bandleader outfit that he wears during Halloween Time, and that one has a Halloween design on the trim (like spider webs or something similar, I think) on the sides of his pants.  

The colors in this December bandleader outfit look holiday-esque to me.  It would make sense that this is Mickey's special holiday season bandleader outfit, since he has a separate one for Halloween Time.





*DLmama --*

Your photos are so cute (they're not big at all!) -- and you now have your first entry into the random draw for a Disney gift card!  

Photobucket does weird things with the supposed "resizing" of photos, especially since their massive website overhaul last year.  I have tried many times to get photos larger or smaller, and also to keep them at just one basic size for forum posts, and there is always some sort of issue with the photos coming out way too large or too small, or rotating when I don't want them to rotate.

Some photos that people post in assorted threads, for whatever reason, take a long time to load, especially if there are a lot of them in one post or a lot of them on one page.  I guess the photos are not only larger in dimension, but also in file size, pixels and everything else.   I suppose they use up a lot of bandwidth and slow things down.  I try to scroll down to the bottom of pages, and because the photos are still loading I get bounced back up to the top of the page until they're done -- that sort of thing.  

So far we're all good and the pages have been loading okay for me in this Countdown!   If we get to a point where I am having to wait too long for pages to load because there are too many enormous photos on it, then I will request that the photos be made a tad smaller.  But..so far, so good!

​


----------



## dhorner233

DLmama said:


> This is my first time posting pictures, so I hope they're not too big.
> 
> 
> Sorry they're so big.  How do I get them smaller?  I resized through Photo Bucket, but apparently not correctly.



It's so nice to see some new posters on here!  

I have noticed with Photobucket that I make changes to a photo and tell it to replace the original, which it will do ------- eventually!!! NOT immediately!

If you want the edited picture immediately, don't replace the original, make it a new picture and it will be the way you want it.

Then I have to go back and delete the original…….. But that's what works for me.


----------



## Sherry E

dhorner233 said:


> It's so nice to see some new posters on here!
> 
> I have noticed with Photobucket that I make changes to a photo and tell it to replace the original, which it will do ------- eventually!!! NOT immediately!
> 
> If you want the edited picture immediately, don't replace the original, *make it a new picture and it will be the way you want it*.
> 
> Then I have to go back and replace the original.. But that's what works for me.



I never replace the original and I have problems resizing.  I always just save the new versions as well as the originals.  Sadly, I have had so many problems with Photobucket when trying to save the new versions.  Often times the photos do not come out how I want them and they are too large or too small, or they rotate/distort when I don't want them to -- but that all began last year, after their stupid website change.  It was never an issue before.  

A lot of times I have to re-upload the photos because the existing photos will not resize properly.  Needless to say, I am not looking forward to seeing what happens to my photos after this upcoming website/layout change that Photobucket warned of in a recent email.

Stupid Photobucket!


----------



## DLmama

Thanks for letting me know they're ok sized.   Hopefully I'll be able to participate in all (or most) of the theme weeks.  Usually I'm on my phone and don't have most of my Disneyland pictures available.  It's much easier when I'm on my computer.

Love seeing everyone's photos!


----------



## tksbaskets

2011/2012 NYE Trip

























Leader of the band:










Never before published 2013 Photos Makes them sound more glorious than they really are   I pre-purchased a photopass plus package this trip so I have plenty to share.

Ho Ho HO

DCA at Elias & Sons (I think that's the name)






Jingle Jangle Jamboree - not real crowded when the BBQ place is closed...that's another story.... 










The Mrs. was there:





GC Hotel


----------



## tksbaskets

*Everyone needs a little Goofy in their lives:*

Goofy's Kitchen





DCA





LOVED the new celebration in DCA:





Random chipmunk siting:





We happened upon Sully without a line...believe me it was the only way I'd get the guys to pose.










You never know who will be hanging out on Paradise Pier at the gazebo:











*I admit we are more than a little in love with Carsland!*































At this point my guys would pick up speed as we turned the corner into Carsland if they saw a Photopass Photographer. 














Random Photopass Pics.  I really did try to cut down the amount I posted but I get excited when I look back.

Our family Christmas gifts - we all got Premium Annual Passes!








































_I've got to scan in my other pictures for this theme week.  I think I'll now watch one of my Hallmark Christmas movies on the DVR.  Ho Ho HO!_


----------



## petals

dolphingirl47 said:


> What a shame. We are just going to miss each other. By the time you arrive, I will have moved on to Aulani.
> 
> I am getting so excited about this trip. Can somebody remind me what the time frames are for making reservations? Am I correct in thinking that for the tours it is 30 days out and for dinner reservations 60 days out? Can I make a reservations for the chef's counter at Napa Rose at the same time as the other dinner reservations or is there a different time frame for this?
> 
> Corinna



Yeah I arrive the 17th well 18th because the 17th we've a lovely 17 hour travelling day!



Sherry E said:


> As *Jamie* said, the final theme -- which will be "Holiday Cornucopia/A Few of My Favorite Things," on Monday, November 3rd -- can include any holiday photos, in or out of Disney parks, in Disneyland or at WDW, in any of the international parks, or even just a nice holiday family photo!  As long as it is a holiday photo of some kind, and it belongs to you, it can go into that final theme!
> 
> In fact, some of our most interesting photos in 2013 came from the Holiday Cornucopia Theme Week!


Cool because I prob won't be good at the code word game.. it takes a while for my brain to cop these things lol!

I've loads of Paris and WDW pics I can share though  




Sherry E said:


> Last year there were a lot of things unofficially running on Friday, November 8th, but the season "officially" began on 11/12, and then other things -- such as Olaf's ice rink, Viva Navidad and World of Color-Winter Dreams -- began on 11/15.  And then the 3 hotels were decorated about 9 days before Thanksgiving.
> 
> This year, we can only assume that things will go pretty much the same as they did last year, with many things quietly, unofficially beginning before the season start date, then other things beginning on the season start date, and the hotels getting their decorations shortly thereafter.


I'm hoping the hotels aer done as well by the time we got their and really hope they have the Frozen ice rink and all that again as well.


----------



## Vintage Mouseketeer

Sherry E said:


> I have added Vintage Mousketeer and Elk Grove Chris into the random draw as well!   More great pictures!  We have today, tomorrow, Saturday and Sunday left of the current Santa-Characters-PhotoPass theme, and then it's on to a brand new theme on Monday, July 28th!!!!!  If you are just now tuning in and want to go back to the beginning of the current theme (like if you are following the Code Word Challenge part of the Countdown), I started Theme Weeks on page 50 of this thread, in post #747.  Vintage Mousketeer -- Thank you!  Didn't you say you have a July birthday as well?  Did you go to Catalina on the Express for your birthday, or are you going?  It's a really great offer, and the free Casino tour, free CD, etc., are big bonuses. If your birthday has not already happened, and if you're not going to Catalina, sign up for a free Sprinkles cupcake on your birthday, or a free Jersey Mike's sandwich and drink on your birthday!  (I am assuming you already signed up for Earl of Sandwich's free birthday sandwich too!)  Elk Grove Chris -- I have yet to stay at Hamilton Cove, though I think it would be great.  My friends have stayed there and they loved the whole area, as well as the view, and having access to a golf cart any time of day (without having to return it in 2 hours or whatever).  Have you done solo days at DLR in the past?  Not that you have any trouble finding opportunities to take photos at DLR (as evidenced by all of the amazing photos you have taken), but solo days at DLR are so great for photo sprees and finding inspiration!  I remember you mentioned your hard drive crash -- 2011 was the year my PC had its major crash, which wiped out who knows how many thousands of documents.  (It is because of your suggestion that I will get an external hard drive, as well as continue to back up in other ways.  I have discovered that I cannot back up in too many places, because none of them are crash-proof or glitch-proof!)  Some of my files and photos were recovered (though definitely not all of them), but the file names were totally different and everything was out of order -- so I have no clue what was actually recovered and what wasn't.



Hi Sherry! 

I really enjoyed reading your Catalina trip report.  

My birthday was 2 weeks ago, but I did not have the chance to take advantage of the Catalina offer. :-( 

A friend treated DH and I to a Vegas weekend to experienced my first live prize fight. We sat two seats over from Evander Holyfield which was pretty cool!!

I was not aware of the Sprinkles offer, but it is kinda tough for me to get out to the West Side during their regular business hours. I have a 40 dollar gift card that my SIL gave me a year ago for cupcakes and have yet to use it. I really which the Cupcake ATM accepted gift cards. 

Ysell


----------



## PHXscuba

Sherry E said:


> *Escape2Disney (Carrie)?  *Where have you gone?  Photos?
> 
> *Trish/Phoenixrising*?  Are you out there?
> 
> *PHXscuba*?
> 
> 
> And...*KCmike*?  *Elk Grove Chris*?  *I'm mikey*?  No Santa--Character--PhotoPass pictures?



*PHXscuba* was enjoying the lovely SoCal weather this week and just got back to a computer that will let her post photos! *Sherry*, I thought of you when I could see Catalina from Huntington! We almost went up to LA to the Farmers' Market/Grove but Obama's LA trip was looking like detours/snarls at some of our other stops the day we hoped to go. Next time!

Sorry about the strange sizing!

DLH Santa, Dec. 2010: 






Snow Car, 2013:






Mater, 2013:






Jack and Sally (actually Sep. 2013 but they are out for Christmas too):






PHXscuba


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

Before we move on from the Photopass pictures, I wanted to ask anybody who might know - did they eventually add any "Merry Christmas" borders to the site last year? When I did ours in late Nov/early Dec they only had Happy Holidays and Feliz Navidad, but no Christmas. I remember complaining about it on here last year, but I can't remember if they eventually added any. If so, I've got to find the right time between them adding them and leaving enough time to get Christmas cards done


----------



## Sherry E

*I just had a quick minute to pop in (I was planning to come back and comment in more depth in a couple of hours, especially about TK's and PHXscuba's wonderful photos!), but to address Jamie's question....*






DisneyJamieCA said:


> Before we move on from the Photopass pictures, I wanted to ask anybody who might know - did they eventually add any "Merry Christmas" borders to the site last year? When I did ours in late Nov/early Dec they only had Happy Holidays and Feliz Navidad, but no Christmas. I remember complaining about it on here last year, but I can't remember if they eventually added any. If so, I've got to find the right time between them adding them and leaving enough time to get Christmas cards done



*Jamie --

TK/tksbaskets* has one Merry Christmas border on a couple of her December 2013 photos on the previous page (she split the photos up into several posts) -- including in this post.

I also got the Ho Ho Ho border (shown in my intro post on page 50), which it appears TK got as well!  Was Ho Ho Ho available after your trip?


----------



## kkmcan

Well it looks like we are dropping our holiday trip and making it a Halloween trip. I'm a little sad but it makes more sense and at least we still get to go.   We are already going to be in San Diego for fall break so we would just add on a Halloween party plus a one day ticket before we head over to the beach.  

Its going to save us several hundred dollars on tickets, gas and hotel and hubby won't miss any additional work like he would if we went in November. Kids won't miss school. Going on a Nov weekend like we planned they would miss 2 days. 

Only bummer is not getting to see Christmas decorations.  But we love Halloween time as we've been there at least 3 or 4 years during that time and we've done 4 Halloween parties as well. 

So I'm heading over to the Halloween thread to read up a little and see the photos over there. Thanks for all the trip advice here!


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

Sherry E said:


> I just had a quick minute to pop in (I was planning to come back and comment in more depth in a couple of hours, especially about TK's and PHXscuba's wonderful photos!), but to address Jamie's question....  Jamie --  TK/tksbaskets has one Merry Christmas border on a couple of her December 2013 photos on the previous page (she split the photos up into several posts) -- including in this post.  I also got the Ho Ho Ho border (shown in my intro post on page 50), which it appears TK got as well!  Was Ho Ho Ho available after your trip?



They did have the Ho, Ho, Ho which I used a lot. It was just disappointing to me to not have a single Merry Christmas option. I understand Happy Holidays is more PC, but I think one Merry Christmas wouldn't hurt  I am glad to hear they did eventually add one, but I don't understand why they don't roll them out all together. Do you happen to know when in the season they offered the Merry Christmas one?


----------



## Sherry E

DisneyJamieCA said:


> They did have the Ho, Ho, Ho which I used a lot. It was just disappointing to me to not have a single Merry Christmas option. I understand Happy Holidays is more PC, but I think one Merry Christmas wouldn't hurt  I am glad to hear they did eventually add one, but I don't understand why they don't roll them out all together. Do you happen to know when in the season they offered the Merry Christmas one?



*Jamie --*

*TK* went to DLR after I was there, but when I went into the Camera Shop on Main Street to get my Ho Ho Ho photo printed up, I recall the CM showing me the available border options (this was on December 11th, I think).  The "Merry Christmas" border was there, and I remember thinking to myself, "They still use that same old Merry Christmas font that they've been using for years?" 

So I guess that the Merry Christmas border was available _at least_ on 12/11/13, if not before.


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

Sherry E said:


> Jamie --  TK went to DLR after I was there, but when I went into the Camera Shop on Main Street to get my Ho Ho Ho photo printed up, I recall the CM showing me the available border options (this was on December 11th, I think).  The "Merry Christmas" border was there, and I remember thinking to myself "They still use that same old Merry Christmas font that they've been using for years?"  So I guess that the Merry Christmas border was available at least on 12/11/13, if not before.



Thanks  Let's hope the powers that be are reading along and decide to roll out all the designs together! I recall people having the same problem with Halloweentime two years ago - those who did the parties in Sept didn't have all the Halloween borders available to them, but when I went mid-Oct, they were all there. They should all be out with the official start date of each season - or they would be if I were in charge!


----------



## mom2rtk

Jamie, I recall having "Happy Holidays" and "Merry Christmas" versions available for at least a few borders. I'd look at my photos, but it appears my DVD drive has died.


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

mom2rtk said:


> Jamie, I recall having "Happy Holidays" and "Merry Christmas" versions available for at least a few borders. I'd look at my photos, but it appears my DVD drive has died.


  When did you go? I'm really trying to get a timeline of when they may have been added. Two years ago they were there when we got home. Last year, there were Happy Holidays, but not Merry Christmas. Both trips were Thanksgiving week, although Thanksgiving did fall earlier in the year last year. Sherry has given me a jumping off point. In reality, they're either there or they aren't when we get back...just wondering if I should wait a bit longer to do my edits.


----------



## mom2rtk

DisneyJamieCA said:


> When did you go? I'm really trying to get a timeline of when they may have been added. Two years ago they were there when we got home. Last year, there were Happy Holidays, but not Merry Christmas. Both trips were Thanksgiving week, although Thanksgiving did fall earlier in the year last year. Sherry has given me a jumping off point. In reality, they're either they're there or they aren't when we get back...just wondering if I should wait a bit longer to do my edits.



December 4th to the 11th.

One thing I've learned about Photopass is that it's very fluid. One day a border is there, one day it's not. One day if you email them about it they can help, the next day they can't.

I do find it odd that when I'm doing my borders in December there's always Halloween borders left. It's just nutty.

But I always recommend that if there's a border you like, add it quick, because it might disappear as a choice. Likewise, don't order your CD earlier than you need to. Keep checking back to see if they have added something else you like.


----------



## petals

PHXscuba said:


> Mater, 2013:



Love this picture it looks like Mater is going off on his own and the CM is running to try catch up to stop him lol!


----------



## Sherry E

*Remember, everyone, you have just over 9 hours left to post your photos for this week's theme (Holiday Characters-PhotoPass-Santa), and get them in by tonight, 11:59 p.m. P.S.T.!!!!

Tomorrow morning -- Mon., 7/28/14 -- I will be posting the new theme (which will be a surprise!), and that will be what we focus on for the week!*

​



For literally about one minute a while ago, it rained.  And then it stopped!  So much for a nice summer shower.  When will this madness called "summer" be over?

_(Wait!  Is that the rumbling of distant thunder that I hear?  Or is it the neighbors making noise, as usual?)_



I have to thank *tksbaskets* for the bounty of wonderful PhotoPass/Santa/Character photos!  I love the "Never before published" photos!  We got the exclusive!  It looks like you all had an amazing trip in December, judging by the smiles on everyone's faces.  I can't wait to see the rest of your contributions as these Theme Weeks roll on!


And *PHXscuba* -- I'm glad you got your photos in just in time!  (And you have an entry into the random draw!)  

I do love that Snow Car!  I feel like he needs a little snow friend, on the other side of the billboard.  I also really enjoy the Jack and Sally photo, as it kind of looks as though they are merrily skipping along, without a care in the world!

It was particularly clear this past week (you reminded me when you said you could see Catalina from Huntington Beach).  It seemed that as soon as my Catalina Express boat set sail and we hit the open water, I could see Catalina.  Normally there is all sorts of fog in the way and the island doesn't appear for a while, but not on this trip.  Of course, the sun was especially harsh that day so it probably burnt off any cloud cover early on too.





petals said:


> Yeah I arrive the 17th well 18th because the 17th we've a lovely 17 hour travelling day!
> 
> Cool because I prob won't be good at the code word game.. it takes a while for my brain to cop these things lol!
> 
> I've loads of Paris and WDW pics I can share though
> 
> I'm hoping the hotels aer done as well by the time we got their and really hope they have the Frozen ice rink and all that again as well.



*petals --*

I look forward to seeing your WDW and Paris holiday photos when we get to the Holiday Cornucopia Theme Week!

Wow -- 17 hours of travel/flight time before you get to California?  I don't think I would be able to stay awake for at least 3 days after all of that travel.

I would be utterly shocked if the Olaf/_Frozen_ ice rink didn't make a return to Downtown Disney this year.  In 2012 there was an ice rink, but it had the lackluster _Secret of the Wings_ theme to it (which no one really cared about!).  Also, the large Christmas tree in DTD was removed to make way for that 2012 rink, and there was a pitiful attempt at a "Christmas Village," which consisted of 2 or 3 kiosks.

In 2013, the Olaf/_Frozen_-hosted ice rink opened in DTD, even before anyone knew what a huge hit _Frozen_ would be, and there was a cute little "Winter Village" nearby (plus, more decorations in the DTD shops and restaurants, from what I recall seeing in previous years).  And...the large Christmas tree returned!   

Now that we all know what an enormous hit _Frozen_ has become, I think the Olaf ice rink is guaranteed to be back in 2014, as is the Winter Village.  I don't see how it could _not_ be brought back.

My feeling is that the hotels will be decorated early again this year -- "early" meaning earlier than they used to be (which was right around Thanksgiving).  Last year I suspect they were decorated ahead of schedule because Thanksgiving was so late in November.  This year it will be another late Thanksgiving, so I _think_ we will probably hear about the trees and other hotel décor going up around 11/18 or so, if we can use last year as an indicator.  I can't see a reason why last year the hotels would have been decorated early, and this year they would not be.  I don't think they will be decorated on the first official day of the holiday season (whether it's 11/12 or 11/14), but I think they will be decorated within the week after that.  I could be totally wrong, but that is my suspicion!



Vintage Mouseketeer said:


> Hi Sherry!
> 
> I really enjoyed reading your Catalina trip report.
> 
> My birthday was 2 weeks ago, but I did not have the chance to take advantage of the Catalina offer. :-(
> 
> A friend treated DH and I to a Vegas weekend to experienced my first live prize fight. We sat two seats over from Evander Holyfield which was pretty cool!!
> 
> I was not aware of the Sprinkles offer, but it is kinda tough for me to get out to the West Side during their regular business hours. I have a 40 dollar gift card that my SIL gave me a year ago for cupcakes and have yet to use it. I really which the Cupcake ATM accepted gift cards.
> 
> Ysell



*Vintage Mousketeer --*

Thank you for reading about my Catalina goings-on!  I posted a highlight reel of photos from this past Monday on the last page of the Catalina thread!

Vegas is not a bad way to spend a birthday either!  It sounds like you had a great time at the fight.  Did you talk to Evander?

Keep watch over the Catalina Express website to see if they extend the free birthday boat ride offer again next year.  They've been extending it since 2011, so if they do it again you might be able to finally take advantage of it.

The Sprinkles locations are limited, though I think there is one in Newport Beach, one in Glendale, and one in Downtown L.A. (on Figueroa).  Do you live/work anywhere near one of those places, if you can't get to Beverly Hills?   Don't let that $40 gift certificate go to waste!  

I love the _idea_ of the cupcake ATM and the ice cream ATM (though I wonder how fresh the cupcakes would be and how non-melted the ice cream would be) -- but there are still not enough locations of those ATMs to make it worthwhile for a lot of people.   There should be Sprinkles ATMs in other places _besides/in addition to_ the actual cupcake stores.   Frankly, I am shocked that there are two Sprinkles locations within maybe 10 minutes of each other in this area -- one in Beverly Hills and one at The Grove.



kkmcan said:


> Well it looks like we are dropping our holiday trip and making it a Halloween trip. I'm a little sad but it makes more sense and at least we still get to go.   We are already going to be in San Diego for fall break so we would just add on a Halloween party plus a one day ticket before we head over to the beach.
> 
> Its going to save us several hundred dollars on tickets, gas and hotel and hubby won't miss any additional work like he would if we went in November. Kids won't miss school. Going on a Nov weekend like we planned they would miss 2 days.
> 
> Only bummer is not getting to see Christmas decorations.  But we love Halloween time as we've been there at least 3 or 4 years during that time and we've done 4 Halloween parties as well.
> 
> So I'm heading over to the Halloween thread to read up a little and see the photos over there. Thanks for all the trip advice here!




*kkmcan --*

I'm sorry to hear that the holiday trip is being cancelled, but at least you already know what to expect for Halloween Time and have enjoyed it before.  It sounds like, for all intents and purposes, a Halloween Time trip will work out much better for you this time around.  Hopefully a DLR holiday trip will be in your future at some point.

I'll see you over in the Halloween Time Superthread -- and, of course, you're still welcome to follow this thread too, even though your plan was dropped!



​


----------



## kylie71

Bring on the next theme!!!!   I am Ready!  

--Lori


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

kylie71 said:


> Bring on the next theme!!!!   I am Ready!    --Lori



Me too!


----------



## Sherry E

*Earlier I posted about the (hilariously-described) Los Angeles Haunted Hayride in my Halloween Time at DLR Superthread, for anyone out there who might want to add a little less family-friendly, more grotesque, fun to their Halloween season California trip.

On a similar (but much less gory!) note, I will suggest an idea for an additional Christmasy thing to do, if you happen to be heading down to Orange County somewhere in the range of December 17th - 21st.

The Newport Beach Christmas Boat Parade!  

From the Boat Parade website:




			Beautiful multi-million dollar yachts, kayaks, canoes and other small boats will light up the harbor as a dazzling array of holiday lights and music fill the air at the Newport Beach Christmas Boat Parade. Many of the boats will be richly decorated with animated Christmas scenes accompanied by music and costumed carolers. Some boat owners in the past have spent over $50,000 to decorate their vessels for the event. The Christmas floats will wind their way some 14 miles around the harbor to give viewers in restaurants, yacht clubs, on public beaches, and in private homes an incredible sight that has delighted millions of people for a century.

The Newport Beach Christmas Boat Parade, which has been hailed as one of the top ten holiday happenings in the nation by the New York Times, is truly a magical holiday tradition for all ages. The parade continues to be a premier event during the holiday season in Southern California that brings joy and happiness to all that view it.
		
Click to expand...




This will be the 106th year of the parade, and it is extremely popular.  I've actually never been to it, but friends of mine have and they thought it was great.   HERE is the link to the website, so you can get an idea of what to expect.



Newport Beach is, perhaps, a 30-minute drive from Anaheim, or slightly less.  It's about 20 miles away, according to Travel Math.  It sounds like it would be an awesome holiday-specific activity to add in at the beginning or end of a Disneyland Resort trip, without too far of a drive.  It's too bad the parade only takes place over 5 nights in December!*


----------



## petals

Sherry E said:


> Wow -- 17 hours of travel/flight time before you get to California?  I don't think I would be able to stay awake for at least 3 days after all of that travel.


Yeah and with time differences it makes it crazier. We have to be in the airport at around 5.30am our time. We arrive in atlanta 12.45 their time have a 5 hour wait there before we get the plan to Orange County and we arrive in Orange County at 7.30 their time which is actually 3 in the morning here so i think it actually works out from the time we leave our hour until we get to Orange County we will have been travelling more that 24 hours zzzzzzzzz! 
The TA schedule says 17 hours!  




Sherry E said:


> I would be utterly shocked if the Olaf/_Frozen_ ice rink didn't make a return to Downtown Disney this year.  In 2012 there was an ice rink, but it had the lackluster _Secret of the Wings_ theme to it (which no one really cared about!).  Also, the large Christmas tree in DTD was removed to make way for that 2012 rink, and there was a pitiful attempt at a "Christmas Village," which consisted of 2 or 3 kiosks.
> 
> In 2013, the Olaf/_Frozen_-hosted ice rink opened in DTD, even before anyone knew what a huge hit _Frozen_ would be, and there was a cute little "Winter Village" nearby (plus, more decorations in the DTD shops and restaurants, from what I recall seeing in previous years).  And...the large Christmas tree returned!
> 
> Now that we all know what an enormous hit _Frozen_ has become, I think the Olaf ice rink is guaranteed to be back in 2014, as is the Winter Village.  I don't see how it could _not_ be brought back.


I was wondering would they add to it and do something like they have in DHS at the moment with the Frozen themed area 



Sherry E said:


> My feeling is that the hotels will be decorated early again this year -- "early" meaning earlier than they used to be (which was right around Thanksgiving).  Last year I suspect they were decorated ahead of schedule because Thanksgiving was so late in November.  This year it will be another late Thanksgiving, so I _think_ we will probably hear about the trees and other hotel décor going up around 11/18 or so, if we can use last year as an indicator.  I can't see a reason why last year the hotels would have been decorated early, and this year they would not be.  I don't think they will be decorated on the first official day of the holiday season (whether it's 11/12 or 11/14), but I think they will be decorated within the week after that.  I could be totally wrong, but that is my suspicion!


I'm hoping they do get decorated that week we're there until the day before Thanksgiving so we should see the decorations.


----------



## rentayenta

I have more character photos but they are from the parades so I am going to save them for that themed week......


----------



## tksbaskets

DisneyJamieCA said:


> They did have the Ho, Ho, Ho which I used a lot. It was just disappointing to me to not have a single Merry Christmas option. I understand Happy Holidays is more PC, but I think one Merry Christmas wouldn't hurt  I am glad to hear they did eventually add one, but I don't understand why they don't roll them out all together. Do you happen to know when in the season they offered the Merry Christmas one?



Hi,
We went to DLR from 12/15-12/22 last year and I put the borders on right after we got home so the 'Merry Christmas' one was available then.  Hope this helps.

TK


----------



## Sherry E

_*It’s Monday -- and it’s time for the Theme Week Countdown!!*_



*……(Approximately) 15 Weeks Until the
Holiday Season Begins at the Disneyland Resort!!!!
*​

_*With each new week will come a different Disneyland Resort holiday theme!

As I have previously mentioned in this Superthread, I’ll be showcasing a particular aspect of DLR's holiday festivities each week until early November.  Including today’s theme, there are many more themes to come over the next few months:  13 main weekly themes (this Countdown began with the first theme on 7/21/14, and there will be a new weekly theme every Monday from today, July 28, 2014, through October 20, 2014); 7 ‘mini-themes’ which will be featured daily from 10/27/14 – 11/2/14, and a final “Holiday Cornucopia/These Are a Few of My Favorite Things” theme on Monday, November 3, 2014 (there will be more details about what the “Cornucopia” can include when we get closer to that date!).

Those of you who have participated in previous Theme Week Countdowns may have noticed that this year’s Countdown began a couple of weeks earlier than it did last year.  (Oh, and…there is no code word for today either, in case you’re reading along.)  I kicked off the Countdown two weeks earlier than I did in 2013, and I am ending it the week before I expect the Holidays at DLR to officially commence (as of July 28, 2014, there has been no official confirmation from Disney of the holiday season start date for this year, but it is assumed that it will be sometime during the week of Monday, November 10, 2014 – Friday, November 14, 2014).  The reason for that is, once November starts and the decorations in the parks appear little by little each day, our attention shifts to learning information about and seeing photos of what is new for the current season’s celebration.  

Theme Week Countdowns are a great way to keep the photos rolling in on a regular basis and build anticipation for November at the Disneyland Resort!  They are also a way to display the different elements, nuances and details of the Holidays at DLR that may be totally new to some visitors…or previously unnoticed/undiscovered by others.  Finally, this is an excellent way for our Theme Week Countdown participants to shine a light on their wonderful photos and attract visitors to their Trip Reports, blogs, etc.  

Last week, we showed off our best  Holiday Character photos, PhotoPass photos and Santa Claus photos..     So…what will be our second theme of 2014?   What better way to celebrate a Monday and start off the long week than with fireworks and a parade?   It’s a double feature that is sure to generate a lot of fantastic, breathtaking contributions from our participants… *_





*In the Spotlight this Week......

A CHRISTMAS FANTASY PARADE  and BELIEVE…IN HOLIDAY MAGIC FIREWORKS!!!*​




_* Almost nothing says “Disneyland” more than a parade.  Disneyland’s parades are a longtime, legendary staple of the Happiest Place on Earth, and they bring smiles to the people who stop and watch these joyful processions.  

A Christmas Fantasy Parade is no different.  Most of our favorite and beloved Disney characters are decked out in their holiday finery, and they are joined by a familiar figure in a white beard and red suit as they march and frolic down the street.  Gingerbread men with flattened bottoms, reindeer, toy soldiers and chubby-cheeked snowmen also dance along to the happy music that will not only have you tapping your feet but will linger in your head-- maybe a bit longer than you would like!   In fact, anyone who has seen A Christmas Fantasy Parade can probably still hum the melody of its infectious theme song, even today.  *_ 

_* Another event that says “Disneyland” is fireworks.  Bundle up with your loved ones and a cup of hot cocoa and enjoy the splashes of green and red that dot the sky during the dazzling Believe…In Holiday Magic spectacle.  This very moving show is sure to bring a tear to your eye, both because of the holiday music and the overall message of the narration.  The fireworks culminate in the Winter Castle and the trees surrounding the hub becoming aglow in ‘icicles.’   For the finale, tiny flecks of snow fall on Main Street, at Small World Mall and near the Rivers of America in New Orleans Square, and a faint scent of freshly baked holiday treats fills the air.

If you are visiting Disneyland Resort for the holiday season, don’t leave without seeing these two longstanding, beloved traditions – A Christmas Fantasy Parade and Believe…In Holiday Magic Fireworks!  There are some rumors to indicate that these annual events could, perhaps, become part of a hard ticket party in future years and removed from the roster of nightly seasonal entertainment for all to enjoy -- or scaled back to a more limited schedule.  While we do not know if these scenarios will come to fruition, the entertainment landscape at Disneyland Resort is forever changing and it is always a possibility that some of the venerable parades and fireworks shows could be replaced with newer events.
*_ 




_* A Christmas Fantasy Parade…
















































































Believe…In Holiday Magic Fireworks…

















































*_​


_* I only posted as many photos as I did to get the theme set up, but it really wasn't necessary.  This week’s double header theme is YOUR time to shine, and I KNOW that some of our participants have some awe-inspiring, out-of-this-world photos to share, so be prepared to be amazed!

Let’s see those photos!

Please feel free to post your photos of Disneyland Resort’s A Christmas Fantasy Parade and Believe…In Holiday Magic fireworks all this week, through Sunday, August 3rd, 2014, 11:59 p.m., P.S.T.  

Then, stay tuned for our third theme on Monday, August 4th!!  We have many themes coming up in future weeks, so get your photos ready!*_


----------



## Elk Grove Chris

Sherry-saw your question forgot to get back to you. Yes, I have done solo time at DL before, in May I got to sneak in for a few hours after a conference for a few days in a row. Last year I had a whole solo day after a conference. Very different than when traveling with the family, get to do some actual composing of shots instead of shooting from the hip. Also get to bring the tripod and attempt some night shots. In September when I have solo time, I will bring my telephoto lens and try some depth of field shots.


----------



## Misskitty3

Awesome theme this week!  I have no photos to share but can't wait to see what everyone else posts!

After seeing the above parade pics, I am keeping my fingers crossed that the holiday parade starts the weekend of Nov 8-9.


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

Thanks tksbaskets! It sounds like they came out sometime in December. So if the same holds true this year, I need to weigh having those borders on vs. wanting them my for my Christmas cards, I think. Or hopefully they go back to two years ago, where they were out in Nov! In any case, thanks for the information.

Sherry, I'm excited for this theme! I have a bunch of parade ones - and this past year, we did the Holiday Tour so I can share the perspective from those seats. I have a project for this afternoon


----------



## figment_jii

The Christmas Parade is so cute.  Here are a few of my favorite scenes!


----------



## kkmcan

Sherry E said:


> *
> kkmcan --
> 
> I'm sorry to hear that the holiday trip is being cancelled, but at least you already know what to expect for Halloween Time and have enjoyed it before.  It sounds like, for all intents and purposes, a Halloween Time trip will work out much better for you this time around.  Hopefully a DLR holiday trip will be in your future at some point.
> 
> I'll see you over in the Halloween Time Superthread -- and, of course, you're still welcome to follow this thread too, even though your plan was dropped!
> 
> 
> 
> ​*


*

Thanks Sherry! I love that you respond to each person. You have made me feel so included even though I don't post very much.  See ya in the Halloween thread!*


----------



## mom2rtk

Great them this week! I'll do mine in batches, starting with the parade at night. These were shot from the reserved seating that come with the tour.




IMG_5462 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_5473 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_5512 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_5548 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_5526 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_5561 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_5622 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_5639 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_5681 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_5692 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_5701 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_5747 by mom2rtk, on Flickr


----------



## meljensmom

I don't have any pictures to share because we've never gone to DL in December....however, I'm torn between showing the pictures that are being posted to my youngest daughter to add to her excitement and not showing her so that she's totally surprised and taken by the magic of it first hand.  I know that it's going to be magical for all of us....we are all looking forward to being there for Christmas.


----------



## sgrap

Is the Christmas Fantasy parade the same parade that was showing in 2005?  I can't remember the name of which one we saw then.


----------



## tksbaskets

I love the holiday parade!  I'm singing the music in my head as I'm typing now.  We took the Holiday Tour in 2009 and again in 2011 - Believe me it's the only way I'd ever get a primo spot for parade viewing as we'd never stake out a spot hours before:

2009 We had the later tour so the parade with the night time one





LOVE these guys!










Random photo of my happy family in our premiere parade seats!





2011 We took the early tour so the parade was the day time one











Prancers:





Dancers:

























YIKES a step sister:










Oh dear...






























I promise to get out my scanner for my 1989 pictures this week.

TK


----------



## kylie71

Mine are from 2013, and 2011:


----------



## Orbitron

*Christmas Fantasy Parade*

By day









































By night





























​


----------



## Speechphi

the photos aren't great, but here they are:


































I'm hoping this year to go on the Holiday Tour just to get good seat (and hopefully better photos). 







So this first one isn't actually of the fireworks, and it's not a great photo by any means. But I love how my dd3 is clapping at the fireworks 





and here is the one photo I got of the fireworks in front of the castle, but behind the trees ;-)


----------



## rentayenta

Forgive the straw hat.


----------



## pattyduke34

Here are a few of mine
this is from last year...we were right at the rope up front!
















and the parade from last year...


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

Great pictures everybody! The fireworks ones over the castle are breathtaking. I'm sure I said this last year as well when I realized my lack of holiday fireworks pictures, but I am going to see them from the parks this year!

Here are mine 

First up, 2013 (Holiday Tour seating)




























2012 (sitting on the curb outside of Mad Hatter on Main Street)












And Fireworks:
2012 (balcony of our room at GCH)




2010 (sitting on the old "CALIFORNIA" letters in the esplanade)


----------



## Misskitty3

What fun pictures!  I love those roller skating snowflakes!  What an awesome job that would be!


----------



## marlana323

How does the Candlelight Ceremony & Processional affect the crowds?  I am booked the 7-12.  If there is a thread on that I haven't been able to find it (although I'm guessing there is).

I've planning to do the holiday tour and it never occurred if I'd want to do the evening or day one.  What's everyone's preference?

Thank you all for posting photos.  Since this is our first year at Christmas I don't have any to contribute but I'm loving following along with all of yours!


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

marlana323 said:


> How does the Candlelight Ceremony & Processional affect the crowds?  I am booked the 7-12.  If there is a thread on that I haven't been able to find it (although I'm guessing there is).  I've planning to do the holiday tour and it never occurred if I'd want to do the evening or day one.  What's everyone's preference?  Thank you all for posting photos.  Since this is our first year at Christmas I don't have any to contribute but I'm loving following along with all of yours!



We prefer the nighttime Holiday Tour. The sun actually goes down while on the tour - it actually set while we were on HM  I prefer it because you get to go on IASW with it all lit up and it's the in the background of the parade.


----------



## dolphingirl47

petals said:


> Yeah I arrive the 17th well 18th because the 17th we've a lovely 17 hour travelling day!



We will be there on 11th and 12th November and then again 24th to 30th November. 10th, 13th and 23rd November plus 1st December are travel days for us as we combine Disneyland with Aulani.

I am thoroughly enjoying all the photos. I need to make sure I book a Holiday Tour that includes the parade during daylight hours. 

Sherry, could I just have a clarification of the rules for the Codeword Challenge? Do you want us to keep track of all the theme weeks or only of the ones in which a codeword(s) are posted?

Corinna


----------



## figment_jii

marlana323 said:


> How does the Candlelight Ceremony & Processional affect the crowds?  I am booked the 7-12.  If there is a thread on that I haven't been able to find it (although I'm guessing there is).


I think the Candlelight Processional impacts primarily Main Street at Disneyland.  I was there two years ago (when they were trying that 20-night extravaganza/disaster) and it did make navigating through Main Street tougher than normal (kind like during the parade times, except some of the entrances to the store were closed).  On the other hand, I didn't really feel that it impacted crowds outside of those times.  So I would expect to see some uptick in crowds on the Candlelight Processional nights, but I don't think it's going to cause wildly busy park days (i.e., I think some folks come specifically for the Processional and not necessarily to visit the rest of DLR).


----------



## Sherry E

*I'm just popping in for a minute to answer this question.... I'll be back with more responses later!*




marlana323 said:


> How does the Candlelight Ceremony & Processional affect the crowds?  I am booked the 7-12.  If there is a thread on that I haven't been able to find it (although I'm guessing there is).
> 
> I've planning to do the holiday tour and it never occurred if I'd want to do the evening or day one.  What's everyone's preference?
> 
> Thank you all for posting photos.  Since this is our first year at Christmas I don't have any to contribute but I'm loving following along with all of yours!



*marlana323 --*

It's good that you asked the Candlelight question here -- this is the main hub of Christmas and holiday season questions/discussion!  Part of the reason this Superthread exists is to cut down on the number of unnecessary separate threads.

Also, the time frame you're going is exactly when I usually go, so I can answer the question about Candlelight's effect on crowds.

You'll only be at DLR on one night of Candlelight.  I would avoid Main Street and Town Square anytime from late afternoon on until the second Candlelight show is over (which should be around 8:45 p.m. or 9 p.m.-ish, I think), as people begin to line up for both Candlelight shows, and Main Street can get quite crowded.

A lot of times Disneyland will get extra crowded earlier in the day on Saturdays, as a lot of people try to cram in their park activities so they don't have to deal with the Candlelight crowds later.  If 12/7 (Sunday) is a day that you can spend mostly in DCA, it might not be a bad idea.  At the very least, try to get most of your Disneyland stuff out of the way early in the day if you can.

I have run into pockets of time on a Candlelight Sunday when it was not too crowded in DL, but by mid-to-late afternoon that all changed.  Then, last year I specifically waited in the crowds in Town Square to see Candlelight, and I saw the masses of people moving up and down Main Street, slowly.



I haven't done the holiday tour, but a lot of people seem to like doing the last tour of the afternoon, as it puts them near It's a Small World Holiday when the lights come on!


Stay tuned to this thread for the next few months -- we're only on our second theme today, and I've got 20 more themes to roll out by November 3rd!


ETA:  I see that *figment_jii* answered the Candlelight question above, and figment_jii is correct -- it's mainly Main Street and Town Square that are the issue, and I agree that a lot of people probably only come out to see the CP and then leave (there are a lot of 'older' folks who come out for the CP every year and probably don't hang out in the parks all day).  Then again, some people have said that Saturdays were super-packed before the CP.


----------



## mom2rtk

DisneyJamieCA said:


> We prefer the nighttime Holiday Tour. The sun actually goes down while on the tour - it actually set while we were on HM  I prefer it because you get to go on IASW with it all lit up and it's the in the background of the parade.



We did the later tour too. It ended with us standing at the loading ramp onto IASW just as it lit up for the night. It was breathtaking. Then when we came out of the ride, it was dark and the parade was about to start. It was a great experience.


----------



## Sherry E

Let me also add in an extra thought or two about the Candlelight Ceremony & Processional, because *figment_jii* mentioned the 20-night "extravaganza/disaster"  in 2012 and it made me think of some other things I wanted to say.

That 20-night run of the CP was a huge surprise to DLR holiday visitors, as it was a drastic, dramatic increase in performances from what it usually was.  In other words, it's not like Disney increased the CP nights from 2 nights/4 performances up to 5 nights, or even up to 10 nights.  They went with a full 20 consecutive nights in December.  

It turned out to be a blessing and a curse.  

*The blessing*:  The 20 nights (which translated into 40 performances by a variety of narrators) allowed many more people (such as yours truly!) who had never seen the CP to be able to see it -- and many of us got seats as well.  I became an instant fan.  I had always wanted to see the CP, but knowing that seats were reserved and I would have to stand to view it, I was never leaping and bounding to Town Square to wait for hours in the sea of people.  

Scoring seats for 2 nights in a row, I was not only able to see the CP for the first time but I could actually see the performers and narrator up close.  It was amazing (it helps that I also love Christmas music!).



*The curse*:  Not only did the crowds on Main Street and in Town Square increase on many of the 20 CP nights in 2012, which apparently cost some of Main Street's shops some lost revenue, *BUT* -- and this is the key -- all of the "new fans" that Candlelight gained in 2012 would surely want to be able to see this wondrous, beautiful event again in future years, right?  I know that _I_ did (which is why I finally decided to stand in the cold for hours and wait to see it in 2013!)!

That meant that, in all likelihood, the crowds congregating on Main Street and around Town Square in _2013_ were _bigger_ than they may have been pre-_2012_ (though that could largely have had to do with the narrators too).  There were more "new fans" who came out to DLR last year on 12/7 and 12/8 to see the Ceremony that they fell in love with during all of those nights in 2012, and yet... DLR reduced the schedule back to 2 nights, down from 20.

I wish there had been a happy medium -- something between 2 nights and 20 nights -- for the CP.  Two nights don't seem like enough, and a 20-night marathon seems to be too much for Disneyland.  Maybe 10 nights would have been better, or 8 nights or something (16 performances).

Disney made the mistake of exposing so many people to Candlelight in 2012 (thankfully, for those of us who got to see it!), and then taking away most chances to see Candlelight in 2013, leaving no option but to cram into Town Square over 2 nights!



Anyway, the *good* news is that I have observed a noticeable drop-off in crowds on the Monday after Candlelight ends, for a few years.  I think that a lot of people clear out and go home after the CP!


----------



## Phoenixrising

These are some from my solo trip in Nov/13


DSC06781 by greytyetti!, on Flickr



DSC06848 by greytyetti!, on Flickr



DSC06775 by greytyetti!, on Flickr



DSC06780 by greytyetti!, on Flickr

I didn't want to make them too big as to save space on the thread. I'll download some more pics into my Flickr account when I've got time for this thread. Sadly I didn't know that my camera was on it's last legs with a dying hard drive till I returned from my trip to find alot of pics missing from the memory card. 

Trish


----------



## LongTimeFan

WOW! These pictures are wonderful, everyone! I am so excited about going for the first time during the holidays.

I assume sometimes the parade gets cancelled due to rain, but hopefully not too often as I would hate to miss it. 

The  Holiday Tour sounds interesting...
How far ahead can one make reservations? 
Is there more than one Holiday Tour a day? Does anyone know the times of day that the tour starts (assuming lasting about a 3 hours)?


----------



## Sherry E

LongTimeFan said:


> WOW! These pictures are wonderful, everyone! I am so excited about going for the first time during the holidays.
> 
> I assume sometimes the parade gets cancelled due to rain, but hopefully not too often as I would hate to miss it.
> 
> The  Holiday Tour sounds interesting...
> How far ahead can one make reservations?
> Is there more than one Holiday Tour a day? Does anyone know the times of day that the tour starts (assuming lasting about a 3 hours)?



*LongTimeFan --*

The parade will sometimes get cancelled due to rain -- in fact, DIS'er *danimaroo's* Christmas Fantasy Parade was cancelled in November 2012 due to rain, about which she was not happy (since the parade seats are a huge selling point of the tour!).

You can book the tour 30 days out from the date you want.

I can't recall the exact tour times (maybe someone else will recall), but I think the later one (the one that brings you to IASWH when the lights go on) starts somewhere in the 3 p.m. range, or close to it??  At one point -- though maybe not last year?  -- there used to be a noon tour as well.


There are reviews of the tour linked in this post (under Main Street/Holiday Tour).


----------



## rentayenta

From 2010:


----------



## tksbaskets

LongTimeFan said:


> WOW! These pictures are wonderful, everyone! I am so excited about going for the first time during the holidays.
> 
> I assume sometimes the parade gets cancelled due to rain, but hopefully not too often as I would hate to miss it.
> 
> The  Holiday Tour sounds interesting...
> How far ahead can one make reservations?
> Is there more than one Holiday Tour a day? Does anyone know the times of day that the tour starts (assuming lasting about a 3 hours)?





Sherry E said:


> *LongTimeFan --*
> 
> The parade will sometimes get cancelled due to rain -- in fact, DIS'er *danimaroo's* Christmas Fantasy Parade was cancelled in November 2012 due to rain, about which she was not happy (since the parade seats are a huge selling point of the tour!).
> 
> You can book the tour 30 days out from the date you want.
> 
> I can't recall the exact tour times (maybe someone else will recall), but I think the later one (the one that brings you to IASWH when the lights go on) starts somewhere in the 3 p.m. range, or close to it??  At one point -- though maybe not last year?  -- there used to be a noon tour as well.
> 
> 
> There are reviews of the tour linked in this post (under Main Street/Holiday Tour).



I believe our tour started at 12:30 and ended with the day parade the first time we did it and started at 3:30 pm and ended with the night parade the other time.  I believe we booked 60 or 90 days out.

Here are my only 2013 Holiday Parade pictures.  We happened to be leaving the park and a cast member was blocking foot traffic for a minute.  WAY different perspective than the tour


----------



## KCmike

I will group mine in batches like Janet.  Here are the Christmas Fantasy Parade images…


----------



## pudinhd




----------



## sgrap

Disneyland Christmas Parade, 2005


----------



## tksbaskets

great pictures everyone!!


----------



## rentayenta

tksbaskets said:


> great pictures everyone!!




I agree! Making me even more anxious for December.


----------



## Sherry E

I agree too -- great photos, everyone, and I have logged everyone's entries into the random draw!

We still haven't seen some of the fireworks photos that I know people have -- from *I'm mikey and Bret/mvf-m11c*, for example!  Prepare to be dazzled!


----------



## DLmama

Love seeing all the photos!  I'm a little sad that I don't have any to contribute this week.  I've seen the parade and the fireworks, but I must've been too busy watching to take pictures. ;-)


----------



## mvf-m11c

I just got back from my trip to the DLR this past weekend. My favorite theme during the theme week countdown. I can never get tired of Believe...In Holiday Magic fireworks and A Christmas Fantasy Parade. 

Here are my pictures.

BelieveIn Holiday Magic fireworks 

2012 fireworks with trails























































2013 BIHM Fireworks


----------



## mvf-m11c

A Christmas Fantasy Parade

2013 A Christmas Fantasy Parade

Music Box float




Toy Soldiers




Mailroom Elves




Daisy on the Mailroom float




Mrs. Claus



https://www.flickr.com/photos/42656047@N06/12145989614/in/photostream/

Welcome to A Winter Wonderland unit




Snowflake performers




Pooh and the skiers




Tigger




Eeyore




Mickey and Minnie ice skate atop the Ice Rink float. Right now it is currently being used as the Frozen pre-parade float that made its debut this summer.




Clarabelle Cow




Goofy and Pluto on the Gingerbread float. Originally Max was on top of the gingerbread house until Pluto was moved from the Mailroom float and now is on this float. I do miss Max on the gingerbread float.




Lady Tremaine, Drizella and Anastasia




The Candlelight Ball float. The float had a new addition last year with Princess Tiana and Prince Naveen.




Chip and Dale on the Humdinger




Toy Factory Elves




Giant Toy Factory float








Reindeers




Cant forget about Santa


----------



## Orbitron

*Believe... In Holiday Magic*





























​


----------



## JadeDarkstar

wow you all have such nice pics. sadly this week I don't have any for the them but this is sure getting me in the mood.


----------



## LongTimeFan

Thanks all for the info on the Holiday Tour.

Those fireworks look amazing, too! Can't wait! 

Do they have it "snow" somewhere during the holidays?


----------



## figment_jii

LongTimeFan said:


> Do they have it "snow" somewhere during the holidays?


It snows on Main Street, kind of over by NOS, and Small World Mall after the fireworks.  Last year, there was also snow over at Mad T Party during the band's set.


----------



## LongTimeFan

figment_jii said:


> It snows on Main Street, kind of over by NOS, and Small World Mall after the fireworks.  Last year, there was also snow over at Mad T Party during the band's set.



Excellent! Thanks!


----------



## dolphingirl47

Things are finally falling into place or to a certain extend are being forced into place. I had the Howard Johnson Anaheim Hotel and Water Playground booked for November 23rd to December 1st for a while, but was keeping my fingers crossed that my waitlist for the Villas at the Grand Californian for November 10th to 13th would come through. Unfortunately my banking window closes on Thursday and I will be traveling the next couple of days so I made a reservation at Disney's Paradise Pier Hotel today using my DVC points. I am actually really looking forward to staying there. We also now have the flights from the UK to Los Angeles and back booked now. This is starting to feel real.

Corinna


----------



## Misskitty3

dolphingirl47 said:


> Things are finally falling into place or to a certain extend are being forced into place. I had the Howard Johnson Anaheim Hotel and Water Playground booked for November 23rd to December 1st for a while, but was keeping my fingers crossed that my waitlist for the Villas at the Grand Californian for November 10th to 13th would come through. Unfortunately my banking window closes on Thursday and I will be traveling the next couple of days so I made a reservation at Disney's Paradise Pier Hotel today using my DVC points. I am actually really looking forward to staying there. We also now have the flights from the UK to Los Angeles and back booked now. This is starting to feel real.
> 
> Corinna



What an amazing trip you will have!  Two of my favorite places for sure!  Doesn't get much better than Disneyland AND Hawaii!!


----------



## mvf-m11c

LongTimeFan said:


> Do they have it "snow" somewhere during the holidays?



It also snows during Sleeping Beauty Winter Castle Enchantment lighting. That is only around the Hub.


----------



## rentayenta

dolphingirl47 said:


> Things are finally falling into place or to a certain extend are being forced into place. I had the Howard Johnson Anaheim Hotel and Water Playground booked for November 23rd to December 1st for a while, but was keeping my fingers crossed that my waitlist for the Villas at the Grand Californian for November 10th to 13th would come through. Unfortunately my banking window closes on Thursday and I will be traveling the next couple of days so I made a reservation at Disney's Paradise Pier Hotel today using my DVC points. I am actually really looking forward to staying there. We also now have the flights from the UK to Los Angeles and back booked now. This is starting to feel real.
> 
> Corinna






I'm sorry your GCV didn't come through but I think you'll like the PPH. The room pics are darling. Beach meets Disney. Sounds like some issues from years ago have since been resolved. I am seeing consistently good reviews on the PPH.


----------



## tksbaskets

dolphingirl47 said:


> Things are finally falling into place or to a certain extend are being forced into place. I had the Howard Johnson Anaheim Hotel and Water Playground booked for November 23rd to December 1st for a while, but was keeping my fingers crossed that my waitlist for the Villas at the Grand Californian for November 10th to 13th would come through. Unfortunately my banking window closes on Thursday and I will be traveling the next couple of days so I made a reservation at Disney's Paradise Pier Hotel today using my DVC points. I am actually really looking forward to staying there. We also now have the flights from the UK to Los Angeles and back booked now. This is starting to feel real.
> 
> Corinna





rentayenta said:


> I'm sorry your GCV didn't come through but I think you'll like the PPH. The room pics are darling. Beach meets Disney. Sounds like some issues from years ago have since been resolved. I am seeing consistently good reviews on the PPH.



This is exactly what we did two weeks ago.  We didn't get our GCH waitlist so we stayed at the PPH with points.  

On the plus side - it is a very nice hotel and the couch flips over to make quite a comfortable twin sized bed so my boys didn't have to fight over a queen sized bed (and frankly the pull out in the 1BR villa isn't too comfy.  It is literally a hop, skip, and a jump to cross the street and enter the GCH through the side lobby door.

We missed the kitchen with seating area and the quick service eatery at GCH. We ate several tasty meals at White Water Snacks (um love those beef nachos!) with a few of them being take out to go back to our room.

You're going to have an awesome trip!


----------



## KCmike

Everyone and I mean everyone WOW such great photos!


----------



## PixiDustDears

Before I post my pics, I just have to share with those who understand.  I just booked a trip for Labor Day weekend!  Why is this exciting (beyond the fact that, hey, Disney)?  It means we'll have had trips in May, July, Aug/Sep, October and November!  

Ok, pictures!





I love her dress!










Someone mentioned Max


----------



## dolphingirl47

Misskitty3 said:


> What an amazing trip you will have!  Two of my favorite places for sure!  Doesn't get much better than Disneyland AND Hawaii!!



I am really excited about this. Aulani has been on my bucket list ever since it was announced. We have been to Disneyland a number of times, but I have never been during the holiday season.



rentayenta said:


> I'm sorry your GCV didn't come through but I think you'll like the PPH. The room pics are darling. Beach meets Disney. Sounds like some issues from years ago have since been resolved. I am seeing consistently good reviews on the PPH.



I am good with this and actually quite looking forward to trying another hotel.



tksbaskets said:


> This is exactly what we did two weeks ago.  We didn't get our GCH waitlist so we stayed at the PPH with points.
> 
> On the plus side - it is a very nice hotel and the couch flips over to make quite a comfortable twin sized bed so my boys didn't have to fight over a queen sized bed (and frankly the pull out in the 1BR villa isn't too comfy.  It is literally a hop, skip, and a jump to cross the street and enter the GCH through the side lobby door.
> 
> We missed the kitchen with seating area and the quick service eatery at GCH. We ate several tasty meals at White Water Snacks (um love those beef nachos!) with a few of them being take out to go back to our room.
> 
> You're going to have an awesome trip!



There is only the two of us and we would have had a studio at VGC so the difference in what we have access to in the room will not be that big. I like the idea though that I just have to go downstairs for breakfast with Stitch.

Corinna


----------



## tksbaskets

dolphingirl47 said:


> I am really excited about this. Aulani has been on my bucket list ever since it was announced. We have been to Disneyland a number of times, but I have never been during the holiday season.
> 
> 
> 
> I am good with this and actually quite looking forward to trying another hotel.
> 
> 
> 
> There is only the two of us and we would have had a studio at VGC so the difference in what we have access to in the room will not be that big. I like the idea though that I just have to go downstairs for breakfast with Stitch.
> 
> Corinna



We did the "Surf's up breakfast with Mickey & Friends" and really enjoyed it.


----------



## dolphingirl47

tksbaskets said:


> We did the "Surf's up breakfast with Mickey & Friends" and really enjoyed it.



We have done it twice and loved it. The food is just a bit different from other character breakfasts so even my husband enjoys it and Stitch is my absolute favourite.

Corinna


----------



## crystal1313

YAY!  Theme weeks!!!


----------



## tksbaskets

dolphingirl47 said:


> We have done it twice and loved it. The food is just a bit different from other character breakfasts so even my husband enjoys it and Stitch is my absolute favourite.
> 
> Corinna








If the food is tasty and the characters come right to us you can get pics of Stitch with smiling young adults.


----------



## Sherry E

*crystal1313* -- You missed one whole theme last week!  I was worried you would not be joining in.  Thankfully, you got in to week #2 -- *A Christmas Fantasy Parade and Believe...In Holiday Magic Fireworks*!!


*Amanda/PixiDustDears* -- How great that you have a Labor Day weekend trip coming up!  We're at the end of July, so Labor Day will be here in no time.  And, let's face it, Labor Day is a reason to get excited because it is just a couple of weeks away from Halloween Time and it's that much closer to the holiday season!  (I love your parade pictures -- they're so bright and colorful!)


*Corinna --* I really like the PPH.  It's not for everyone, especially if they are big fans of the GCH, but it has its own charm.  I do enjoy the Mickey surfboard lamps/table stands and hidden Mickeys in the white bedding.

*KCmike* -- That very first photo of the last group that you posted is just awesome!  They're always awesome, but that one is very special!


----------



## dolphingirl47

Sherry E said:


> *Corinna --* I really like the PPH.  It's not for everyone, especially if they are big fans of the GCH, but it has its own charm.  I do enjoy the Mickey surfboard lamps/table stands and hidden Mickeys in the white bedding.



I do love the Grand Californian, but at Walt Disney World I also love the Beach Club, Board Walk and Old Key West, which have all kind of a laid back beach style. Actually, I should be a bit more precise. I love the public areas at the Grand Californian, but the rooms don't really do anything for me. There is nothing stopping me coming to sit in the lobby to listen to the piano player or having a drink and a light meal at the Hearthstone Lounge even when we are at the Howard Johnson. That early in the trip, I will be in bed before World of Color starts so I would not even get the benefit of being able to sit on the balcony to watch it.

Corinna


----------



## ishbit92

Great pictures everyone!

I have to admit...normally I am not a parade person. I like to see them once, but after that I'd rather use parade time for going on rides that are slightly emptier due to people watching the parade. But I will say that I am very excited to see the Christmas parade, since I never have before!  

I just love all of the character's Christmas outfits


----------



## crystal1313

Sherry E said:


> *crystal1313* -- You missed one whole theme last week!  I was worried you would not be joining in.  Thankfully, you got in to week #2 -- *A Christmas Fantasy Parade and Believe...In Holiday Magic Fireworks*!!



Oh No   I was at Disneyland last week, that's probably why! Major bummer.  I'll be sure to check in better from now on. I wasn't on the Dis much last week.


----------



## Sherry E

dolphingirl47 said:


> I do love the Grand Californian, but at Walt Disney World I also love the Beach Club, Board Walk and Old Key West, which have all kind of a laid back beach style. Actually, I should be a bit more precise. I love the public areas at the Grand Californian, but the rooms don't really do anything for me. There is nothing stopping me coming to sit in the lobby to listen to the piano player or having a drink and a light meal at the Hearthstone Lounge even when we are at the Howard Johnson. That early in the trip, I will be in bed before World of Color starts so I would not even get the benefit of being able to sit on the balcony to watch it.
> 
> Corinna




*Corinna --*

I totally agree about the GCH -- the public areas are what I love.  I love the lobby and the fireplace and all of the stuff that anyone can access.  The GCH lobby/hearth just lends itself well to the holiday season -- it's the best setting to relax, get comfy and listen to carolers or the pianist and/or guitarist.   The actual rooms don't thrill me, even if some of them are very close to the elevators and, therefore, a short walk to the parks.  I find the rooms to be cramped and slightly dark, even with the balconies.  

The PPH rooms, on the other hand, while not tremendously fancy, are a bit more spacious and definitely much brighter and cheerier.





ishbit92 said:


> Great pictures everyone!
> 
> I have to admit...normally I am not a parade person. I like to see them once, but after that I'd rather use parade time for going on rides that are slightly emptier due to people watching the parade. But I will say that I am very excited to see the Christmas parade, since I never have before!
> 
> I just love all of the character's Christmas outfits



*ishbit92 --*

Hi there!

I admit to not being a parade person either.  I think I loved parades as a kid, but not as much now.  In fact, I haven't even taken any pictures of the Christmas parade since 2010, even though I have seen A Christmas Fantasy Parade since then.  For the purposes of this thread, and for my yearly Theme Week Countdowns, it might be good to get a few new shots, just to have something different to use when I set up the themes.

One thing about this Christmas parade is that I seem to not be able to escape it, wherever I go!  I enjoyed the parade when I actually took the time to see it, but even when I was trying to get elsewhere in DL the theme song of the parade seemed to follow me wherever I went.  I can still hear it now!  It is forever etched in my mind!

What I love most about the parade are the chubby-cheeked snowmen and the burnt-around-the-edges/flat-headed gingerbread men!

I am also not usually a huge fireworks person, although the Believe in Holiday Magic fireworks at DLR are special, due to the snowfall at the end.  They look spectacular in photographs too (like in the photos we have seen thus far in this thread).

I suspect that, in 2015, there may be a disruption of the schedule, affecting both the holiday fireworks and parade, due to the whatever new events happen for the 60th anniversary of DL.  So I would suggest that everyone try to see A Christmas Fantasy Parade and Believe in Holiday Magic fireworks this year -- just in case they are not available next year!




crystal1313 said:


> Oh No   I was at Disneyland last week, that's probably why! Major bummer.  I'll be sure to check in better from now on. I wasn't on the Dis much last week.



*crystal1313 --*

That's okay!  You're here now!

I thought I remembered you mentioning that you had a DLR trip sometime around now, so when you didn't pop up in the first Theme Week last week, I suspected that was where you might have been.

Just in case you want to go back and see the first theme and everyone's amazing contributions, it began on page 50, post #747 -- Holiday Characters-PhotoPass-Santa!!!


----------



## kylie71

Sherry, I have 2 trips planned for DLR in 2015, and one will for sure be staying at the PPH.  One at the Candy Cane..
Very much looking forward to the PPH, since I have not stayed there since Disney took it over!  lol!

--Lori


----------



## Sherry E

kylie71 said:


> Sherry, I have 2 trips planned for DLR in 2015, and one will for sure be staying at the PPH.  One at the Candy Cane..
> Very much looking forward to the PPH, since I have not stayed there since Disney took it over!  lol!
> 
> --Lori



*Lori --*

I remember you mentioned staying there in its Pan Pacific days, correct?  Then it became the Disneyland Pacific...and then the Paradise Pier.

I definitely think that Disney charges too much for the PPH because there is not much to the hotel in general -- there are not a lot of "hotel grounds" to wander around and explore.  A standard room at the PPH should not cost as much as it does.  

However, that said, I do appreciate the room upgrades and the improved décor and bedding in the last few years.  And -- when I have been fortunate enough to have a park view room -- I can't get enough of that DCA park view!


----------



## dec2009mama

here are my photos for the theme week!!






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Sherry E

*I just want to make sure I have a complete list of entries into the random draw for the current Theme Week so far:*

*Chris/Elk Grove Chris
figment_jii
Janet/mom2rtk
TK/tksbaskets
Lori/kylie71
Orbitron
Speechphi
Jenny/rentayenta
pattyduke34
Jamie/DisneyJamieCA
Trish/Phoenixrising
Mike/KCmike
pudinhd
sgrap
Bret/mvf-m11c
Amanda/PixiDustDears
crystal1313
dec2009mama*




*The people with 2 entries into the random draw for a Disney Gift Card so far (meaning they have posted for both Theme Weeks to date) are:*

*pattyduke34
Bret/mvf-m11c
Lori/kylie71
Orbitron
figment_jii
Jenny/rentayenta
Amanda/PixiDustDears
Jamie/DisneyJamieCA
Speechphi
Chris/Elk Grove Chris
dec2009mama
pudinhd
Janet/mom2rtk
sgrap
Mike/KCmike
TK/tksbaskets*


*We have had 18 people enter (with multiple photos) into this week's "A Christmas Fantasy Parade and Believe...in Holiday Magic Fireworks" Theme Week so far, compared with last week's 26 entries into "Holiday Characters--PhotoPass--Santa Claus" Theme Week.

We're doing pretty well, and we still have until Sunday night at 11:59 p.m., P.S.T. for more people to post their photos for the current theme!  Last week we started this Countdown on page 50, and we are already on page 62 now.  It's not too late to join in, lurkers or people-who-have-photos-that-they-have-not-posted-yet!

So far, I only know of one person who is following the Code Word Challenge -- so that Disney Gift Card giveaway might be easy!

On Monday, August 4th, I will kick off a new theme!  What could it be? *


----------



## pudinhd




----------



## KCmike

Sherry E said:


> *KCmike* -- That very first photo of the last group that you posted is just awesome!  They're always awesome, but that one is very special!



Thanks Sherry.  That was my youngest daughter.


----------



## lalasmama

pudinhd said:


>



Love the Mickey fireworks! 

I'll admit, like a previous poster, I'm not much of a parade person, or (GASP!) much of a firework person. Once is usually good enough for me! But, this is my first trip to DLR during Christmas, so I'm going to slow down and watch both the parade and the fireworks, and I'm sure I'll love them even though I don't usually care much about them!


----------



## Sherry E

lalasmama said:


> Love the Mickey fireworks!
> 
> I'll admit, like a previous poster, I'm not much of a parade person, or (GASP!) much of a firework person. Once is usually good enough for me! But, this is my first trip to DLR during Christmas, so I'm going to slow down and watch both the parade and the fireworks, and I'm sure I'll love them even though I don't usually care much about them!



*lalasmama --*

Welcome!

Just remember, as I mentioned it happened to me in my post above, the song from the Christmas Fantasy Parade will probably get stuck in your head!  I still can't get it out of my head, and I haven't made a point of watching the parade in a few years.  All other times since then I just happened to encounter the parade when trying to get from Point A to Point B in the park!

The fireworks I could easily skip -- except for that I love the snowfall on Main Street (with the piped in scent of gingerbread or some sort of treat) at the end of the fireworks.  The snow is more like teeny tiny bubbles, and it is sometimes barely even detectable, but for some reason it is delightful!


----------



## lalasmama

Sherry E said:


> *lalasmama --*
> 
> Welcome!
> 
> Just remember, as I mentioned it happened to me in my post above, the song from the Christmas Fantasy Parade will probably get stuck in your head!  I still can't get it out of my head, and I haven't made a point of watching the parade in a few years.  All other times since then I just happened to encounter the parade when trying to get from Point A to Point B in the park!
> 
> The fireworks I could easily skip -- except for that I love the snowfall on Main Street (with the piped in scent of gingerbread or some sort of treat) at the end of the fireworks.  The snow is more like teeny tiny bubbles, and it is sometimes barely even detectable, but for some reason it is delightful!



I think it's a chance I'm willing to take  I'm excited about the snow too, because Disney in the snow just seems like a wonderful thing!


----------



## PHXscuba

All the pros have already posted such awesome photos!! I will just put up a few of mine because I know the parade has been well-photographed. Mine are from the Holiday Tour seating in 2010; I saw most of the parade last year but it was windy (no snowflakes on the snowflake skaters) and we got there last minute (actually tried to beat it to get to Small World but got caught by the parade!)

And no photos of the fireworks because I never try to catch them with my little camera. Someday ...

As a former trumpet player, I can't imagine how hard it is to march in these clumpy costumes and play for real. Major props to these guys.











These bakers really looked like they were having fun!














​PHXscuba


----------



## Sherry E

You got yourself another entry into the random draw, *PHX*!

I love your pictures!  They really capture the fun of the parade.  I especially love the shot of the bakers and the gingerbread men dancing.

And I never thought about the soldiers (CMs) playing the trumpets!  Are they really playing?  Just being in those clumpy costumes, having to do anything, would be difficult enough, but playing an instrument with one's face covered in any way seems like it would be a huge pain.


----------



## rentayenta

Code word challenge?   Do tell!


----------



## Sherry E

rentayenta said:


> Code word challenge?   Do tell!



*Jenny --*

The code word challenge is nothing you have to do, as you've already been posting photos for the themes.  It's the 'other' part of the Theme Week Countdown competition for the non-photo contributors, and I included a whole section about it in the *Rules* for the Countdown when I posted them a couple of weeks ago! 

I did the Code Word Challenge last year too -- *ksromack* won it!


----------



## kylie71

Sherry E said:


> *Lori --*
> 
> I remember you mentioned staying there in its Pan Pacific days, correct?  Then it became the Disneyland Pacific...and then the Paradise Pier.
> 
> I definitely think that Disney charges too much for the PPH because there is not much to the hotel in general -- there are not a lot of "hotel grounds" to wander around and explore.  A standard room at the PPH should not cost as much as it does.
> 
> However, that said, I do appreciate the room upgrades and the improved décor and bedding in the last few years.  And -- when I have been fortunate enough to have a park view room -- I can't get enough of that DCA park view!


Good memory!   Yes, I have stayed there when it was the Emerald, the Pacific Pier...  of course I had a great Parking lot view!  Back then I could not imagine walking all that way!  How things change!  We took the parking lot tram, it was yellow and blue, wish I had a pic of it, and I may... buried in a picture album in a trunk somewhere..  anybody here have one handy?  

--Lori


----------



## longhorns2

I love this thread.    it helped me plan a pretty perfect short notice trip last year!  

I'll be following again- hope to make a trip around New Years again

I'm starting a series in my blog (today!) called Christmas in July at disneyland.  Link in siggy if you are interested. 

I highly recommend the holiday times tour!  We were blown away by it.  The whole family enjoyed it.


----------



## Sherry E

*I've been periodically posting about options for other Halloween-ish things to do in Southern California in my Halloween Time at DLR Superthread.

The other day -- in this Disneyland at Christmas/Holiday Season Superthread -- I posted about an alternate holiday thing to do (The Newport Beach Christmas Boat Parade) if you should find yourselves in need of extra wintry fun while planning those trips to the West Coast.

Today, I bring you yet another option for something else to do, holiday-wise, if you have an extra day that you will not be spending at Disneyland...*






*The Queen Mary's CHILL -- in Long Beach, CA (right near the Aquarium of the Pacific and the Catalina Express boat terminal).*




_*From the CHILL webpage:*_




> "_Our giant dome - once home to the legendary Spruce Goose - will be frozen over and transformed into a giant igloo and home to The Ice Kingdom – an awe-inspiring exhibit featuring larger-than-life ice creations that towers over 2.5 stories tall and used more than two million pounds of ice. But don’t forget to grab a parka and gloves – temperatures drop to a numbing 9-degrees in our igloo.
> 
> In addition to the enchantment of The Ice Kingdom , CHILL will also feature Ice Tubing, Ice Skating, live music, holiday carolers and so much more_"




*According to this website, CHILL returns to The Queen Mary on "Nov. 21- Nov. 30, Dec. 2-7, Dec. 9 - Jan. 4 & Jan. 8-11." 

Through today, July 31st, only, it appears that there is a discounted "$12.25 offer valid for first two weeks in Dec (Dec. 2-5 Tuesday-Friday & Dec. 7-12 Tuesday-Friday)."  (You have to use promo code XMAS7 to get the $12.25 offer.)  

"Celebrate Christmas in July and get an all-inclusive CHILL ticket (Ice Kingdom, Ice Tubing, Ice Skating and access to The Queen Mary) for just $12.25 (get it? 12/25 = Dec. 25 = Christmas)."*


*Anyway, I know that many people out there just escaped a long, terrible winter and the last thing you want to be thinking about is snow and ice.  So I am mainly putting this info out there for lurkers, and for the people who come from states or countries without much of a winter, who would like something else to do for the holidays when they travel out to SoCal to visit Disneyland Resort!!!  Even if you don't buy tickets to CHILL while this special promo is happening today, you still may want to try it out when you're in town in November, December or early January!


For those unfamiliar with the area, Long Beach is approximately 27 miles from Anaheim, or 43 km.  Time-wise, you're looking at a 35-minute jaunt, according to Travel Math.
*


----------



## Orbitron

Sherry E said:


> Anyway, I know that many people out there just escaped a long, terrible winter and the last thing you want to be thinking about is snow and ice.  So I am mainly putting this info out there for lurkers, and for the people who come from states or countries without much of a winter, who would like something else to do for the holidays when they travel out to SoCal to visit Disneyland Resort!!!  Even if you don't buy tickets to CHILL while this special promo is happening today, you still may want to try it out when you're in town in November, December or early January!



Thank you for the tip, it sounds interesting!  Germany is known for its long, hard winters, but last one was very mild. We didn't get any snow at all. I don't mind a little bit of cold, it belongs to winter!


----------



## yupikgal

Thanks for the info Sherry, we are actually going to the Queen Mary for the first time (very excited!) but what caught my eye and what I am very excited about is the Princess Diana exhibit, come to find out it's been there for over 2 years, I had no idea!  We will be heading down and staying in Huntington Beach for 3 nights before we meet up with our grown kids in Anaheim (yay, 5 Disney days!) but we will be there before this "chill" thing takes place anyway, our dates at 11/15-18.  But actually that's fine with me, seeing as we live in and are coming from Alaska!   We have enough "CHILL" to last a lifetime, haha!  But nonetheless, like you said, for those who haven't seen or experienced things like that, it will be great!  I got a 1/2 price deal on the admission tickets on Travelzoo, very thrilled!!


----------



## Sherry E

*Remember, everyone -- we are still in "A Christmas Fantasy Parade -- Believe...In Holiday Magic Fireworks" Theme Week, through Sunday night, August 3rd, 11:59 p.m., P.S.T.  

A brand new theme -- Theme Week #3, for those keeping track! -- begins on Monday, August 4th.  

So if you haven't gotten in your photo submissions yet, you still have a bit of time to do it, but don't wait much longer!*





Orbitron said:


> Thank you for the tip, it sounds interesting!  Germany is known for its long, hard winters, but last one was very mild. We didn't get any snow at all. I don't mind a little bit of cold, it belongs to winter!



*Orbitron --*

You're welcome!

That's a good way to look at it!  "Cold" definitely should go hand in hand with winter.  What we have here in California is not a normal winter, by any stretch of the imagination!  Up in the mountains -- Lake Arrowhead and Big Bear, for example -- it can get quite cold.  In Los Angeles County and Orange County, however, we are lucky if it drops down to 30 degrees for a night or two in December.





yupikgal said:


> Thanks for the info Sherry, we are actually going to the Queen Mary for the first time (very excited!) but what caught my eye and what I am very excited about is the Princess Diana exhibit, come to find out it's been there for over 2 years, I had no idea!  We will be heading down and staying in Huntington Beach for 3 nights before we meet up with our grown kids in Anaheim (yay, 5 Disney days!) but we will be there before this "chill" thing takes place anyway, our dates at 11/15-18.  But actually that's fine with me, seeing as we live in and are coming from Alaska!   We have enough "CHILL" to last a lifetime, haha!  But nonetheless, like you said, for those who haven't seen or experienced things like that, it will be great!  I got a 1/2 price deal on the admission tickets on Travelzoo, very thrilled!!



*yupikgal --*

I think that the Queen Mary has a lot of things going on all year long, which many people don't know about (like the Princess Diana exhibit).  I certainly don't know half of the things that go on there!  I think that people tend to look at it as a giant, empty ship docked in the harbor, with nothing on it or around it.  There are a lot of good things that happen there (including the popular Dark Harbor, for Halloween season, and CHILL).  In fact, I think it's the Mother's Day brunch that I have heard about, which has gotten rave reviews.

I would actually like to go to CHILL at least once.  I am so used to warm weather that it would be refreshing to get a nice dose of 9-degree temperatures for a change!  This is a case in which I think the description given on the CHILL page does not do the event justice.  I've seen photos of CHILL online, and footage on the news, and it actually looks way more interesting, more beautiful and almost majestic and magical -- and much cooler (no pun intended!) -- than how it is described in print.


----------



## mom2rtk

IMG_4222 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_4226 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_4232 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_4241 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_4247 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_4250 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_4254 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_4255 by mom2rtk, on Flickr


----------



## tksbaskets

Great fireworks photos!


----------



## PHXscuba

Sherry E said:


> You got yourself another entry into the random draw, *PHX*!
> 
> I love your pictures!  They really capture the fun of the parade.  I especially love the shot of the bakers and the gingerbread men dancing.
> 
> And I never thought about the soldiers (CMs) playing the trumpets!  Are they really playing?  Just being in those clumpy costumes, having to do anything, would be difficult enough, but playing an instrument with one's face covered in any way seems like it would be a huge pain.



Yep, they are definitely playing those fanfares; it's not pre-recorded. Even harder than marching band with those bulky costumes and shoes.

And I had never heard about the Chill stuff at the Queen Mary! QM is on my long-term list of places to visit in CA; I want to do it when DH is with me because his father traveled on the QM back from England in the 1960s.

PHXscuba


----------



## rentayenta

Sherry E said:


> *Jenny --*
> 
> The code word challenge is nothing you have to do, as you've already been posting photos for the themes.  It's the 'other' part of the Theme Week Countdown competition for the non-photo contributors, and I included a whole section about it in the *Rules* for the Countdown when I posted them a couple of weeks ago!
> 
> I did the Code Word Challenge last year too -- *ksromack* won it!








Sorry girl, I have so many things going on right now. Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## Luisa

mom2rtk your fireworks pictures are amazing!  I wish I could take pictures half as good as those, but as I can't here are some parade pics


----------



## KCmike

Janet those fireworks images are just outstanding.  Well done.


----------



## dhorner233




----------



## mvf-m11c

Very nice pictures of the firework trails of BIHM Janet.


----------



## u2pixi

Wow, Janet- those photos are incredible!! 

Have a great weekend everyone,

Amy


----------



## mom2rtk

Luisa said:


> mom2rtk your fireworks pictures are amazing!





mvf-m11c said:


> Very nice pictures of the firework trails of BIHM Janet.





u2pixi said:


> Wow, Janet- those photos are incredible!!
> 
> Have a great weekend everyone,
> 
> Amy





KCmike said:


> Janet those fireworks images are just outstanding.  Well done.



Thanks for the kind words everyone!


----------



## Misskitty3

All of these photos are really making me excited for our trip .  I am looking forward to hearing when the actual season will begin.  Maybe we will here something Monday or Tuesday?

What is it like when the Christmas parade is filmed?  Are there extra special elements for the parade? Celebrities?  Is it more crowded?  

Thank you Sherri for organizing this really amazing thread and to everyone for sharing your trips with us.


----------



## rentayenta

I am loving everyone's photos.


----------



## Sherry E

*Luisa* and *Denise* have each gained another entry into the random draw for their fantastic photo contributions!  I would include *Amy* too, but I don't think she wants to be entered.  

In any case, *Amy*, thank you for sharing your lovely photos with us!  I can't wait to see more! 

*Janet* -- Amazing fireworks shots!




​



Misskitty3 said:


> All of these photos are really making me excited for our trip .  I am looking forward to hearing when the actual season will begin.  Maybe we will here something Monday or Tuesday?
> 
> What is it like when the Christmas parade is filmed?  Are there extra special elements for the parade? Celebrities?  Is it more crowded?
> 
> Thank you Sherri for organizing this really amazing thread and to everyone for sharing your trips with us.




*Misskitty3 --*

You're very welcome!  I'm so glad that people seem to be enjoying it, and (the ones who are new to DLR's holiday season) are finding the thread informative/helpful.  The fun has just begun!

Hopefully you will be able to post something in the new (3rd) theme, which starts in 2 days!

When the Christmas parade is filmed, I have heard that it does get more crowded (lots of people want to be on camera), and there are a few celebrities who appear (not anyone really, really major, but some) and tape segments for the parade.

I am hopeful that we will at least get a nice confirmation of a holiday season start and end date very soon.  The Halloween Time season start date (which is September 12th) was announced/confirmed in early July, even though we already suspected that would be the date for months prior.  That was only about a 2-1/2 month warning.  

The official "Holidays at Disneyland Resort" dates are more of a mystery this year, as it is hard to tell if they will go with 11/10, 11/12 or 11/14 as the "official" start date (though I am still leaning towards 11/14).

Even though Halloween Time is a very popular season at DLR, and it seems to be growing in popularity every year, I still feel that the Holiday season at DLR is a 'bigger deal' in general, probably requiring more involved trips, more activities, more schedules and plans, lengthier trips, etc.  So it would stand to reason that the Disney Parks Blog should announce the official start date at least a good 3 months in advance...meaning at least by mid-August, at the latest.

August is a strange month in terms of Disneyland's seasons, however.  It's kind of like "seasonal information gridlock," in a way.  Their summer season is officially over at the end of this month, even if the "real" summer season doesn't end until next month (_thank the heavens for that_!).  Haunted Mansion will be closing before August is over, to receive its detailed Haunted Mansion Holiday makeover.

Within the month of August, we will see the winding down of summer at DLR, with any final Blogs or articles promoting the last vestiges of sun-drenched fun.  We will also see a slight ramping up of the Fall/Halloween Time-specific Blogs or articles, to get everyone excited for what is in store for guests as of September 12th.  *And*, we should see the initial signs of Holiday season info begin to trickle in, especially if there is anything _new or major_ to reveal (just as the 20-night Candlelight Ceremony was announced in August of 2012). 

Also, there is so much going on at DLR right now, with the whole Get Happier/Monday surprise deal, the Legends of Frontierland game, the whole Adventure Trading Company/Juju thing in Adventureland, the various events that have been popping up in Downtown Disney, etc.  It's been a very busy summer season so far, starting with that 24-hour event in May and also including DL's 59th birthday!  I can see why they didn't do a Christmas in July thing this year -- there are too many other things happening around DLR.

Like summer, the Holidays are also considered to be peak season at DLR, so I hope that there are some fun surprises in store for all of us this year, and that they are announced soon!!  Why do I have a feeling that there are going to be more themed, interactive games and experiences coming our way (like the Frontierland and Adventureland concepts)?  I think that a New Orleans Square experience would be awesome for Halloween Time, and a Buena Vista Street experience would be great for the Holidays, but we'll see...



​


*Remember -- a new Theme Week begins in 2 days (Mon., 8/4/14)!!!!

Just as a bit of backstory on the Countdown and how it all works (in my mind!) -- I started the Countdown a couple of weeks earlier this year than I did last year, and I wasn't sure how many people would join in and participate at first (due to being busy with summer fun and all of that).   Prior to last year I started the Countdown a bit later in August.

We now have 20 more themes to go in this Countdown -- and 7 of them will be mini-daily themes happening in the home stretch (end of October/first 2 days of November).   I know what all of the upcoming 20 themes are going to be, of course, and I already have two dates/weeks chosen for particular themes ("Holiday Cornucopia/These Are a Few of My Favorite Things" on Monday, 11/3/14 and ... something else! ).  But I have to assign the other 18 themes to specific dates!  It's harder to decide than it appears! 

To let everyone into my "process" for a minute (a.k.a. into my mad scientist lab!).... I have reasons for selecting certain themes to go with certain days or weeks each year, or sometimes I like to line themes up in a certain order for a month or so, so that no one will be repeating photos within a short time span.  Repeating photos within the whole span of the Countdown is perfectly okay, but I feel that people will be less inclined to want to repeat the pictures if they just posted them for a different theme one week ago, so there needs to be some elapsed time/separation in between some of the themes.

And then, as the Theme Week Countdown rolls along, I start thinking that I don't like certain themes on certain days, and I switch them around to an order that makes more sense.  For example, I thought I had an idea of which theme I wanted to use for the week starting Monday, October 20th.  I started thinking about it more and realized I will need to change the theme designated for 10/20 to something else, which means that the theme I had scheduled for 10/20 will have to be worked in somewhere else in the Countdown and the order of themes will have to change once again.

In any case, at this moment I am deciding between 3 different themes for this coming Monday, 8/4/14.  I thought I had it narrowed down to the one I wanted, but then I started to rethink it again!   I have to select my own photos for the themes as well, so I have to pick a theme for Monday and stick to it!   

The previous two themes did not require too much effort from me because I had very few parade pictures, fireworks pictures or even PhotoPass-Santa-Character photos that I liked, and/or that were brand new.  As we get deeper into the Theme Weeks, my own photo selection becomes more abundant (and the pictures I will have are, quite frankly, much better than the ones that I have shared for the past 2 theme weeks!), and I have to decide on which ones I want to use to introduce the themes (not to mention dealing with the text/information in the introduction, the Code Word Challenge and all of that)!

All the while -- in addition to launching a new theme each Monday -- I have to randomly pop in here and post/discuss any little bits of info that come up (like the confirmed Candlelight dates, or suggestions for other holiday things to do while people are in town to visit DLR), answer questions if need be, log/track who has posted photos for Theme Weeks so they are entered into the random draw, etc. -- and then pop over to the Halloween Time thread to do some of the same things!

You can see why I like to let the Superthreads kind of rest for a bit after the New Year!  I'm usually exhausted by that time!*

​


----------



## Phoenixrising

With a little extra savings I may be turning our 2017 trip to DL into a 7 day trip to WDW instead. For this reason while I'll post pics to the various theme weeks, please take me out of the draw so that someone who's going this year can take advantage of it.


----------



## Sherry E

It's actually easier and faster to just throw all names into the box o' names from which I will draw (it's more to remember if I have to keep track of who does not want to be entered into the contest), but I'm happy to not enter anyone into the random draw at all if no one wants to win the Disney gift cards I am giving away! 

Remember that these are gift cards that can be used online, at the Disney Store, for PhotoPass, on the Disney Cruise Line, at WDW, etc.  They can even be used towards the purchase of Hoppers, etc.

Also, people who win are free to give their gift cards away to someone else, if that's what they choose.

Either way, whether you want an entry into the random draw or not, any photo submissions have to be within the designated Theme Weeks or Days, and not after the deadline.

*So, that said, we have a little over 12 hours left of the current Theme Week, which is "A Christmas Fantasy Parade and Believe in Holiday Magic Fireworks," so hurry and get those photos is while we have time.  Tomorrow morning begins a new theme week!*


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

I want to be entered, so if it comes down to it, you can just send it to me  I'm excited to see tomorrow's theme!


----------



## Sherry E

DisneyJamieCA said:


> I want to be entered, so if it comes down to it, you can just send it to me  I'm excited to see tomorrow's theme!






I have now narrowed it down to 2 themes that I am debating between!  Yesterday it was 3 themes, and then I ruled one of them out for now (though it will come up in a later week).

I wish Disney would get hustlin' with at least just letting us know when everything is starting (the season, Viva Navidad, Winter Dreams, the ice rink, etc.) this year.  They don't have to do a full-blown "Christmas Spectacular" Parks Blog right now, of course, but just one of their Blogs that says:  "We know it's only August, but the Holidays will be here soon..."

Once again, *Jamie*, I think we will be in the clear if we can get through August without any dreaded "Christmas party announcements"!  Let's hope!  If we don't hear anything about a party by the end of the month, I think there won't be one.


----------



## kylie71

I am super excited for the new theme...  can't wait for tomorrow morning!
I also want the card, I would use it towards my first season pass!!!


Thanks for all your hard work and planning, Sherry, I really appreciate it!  

--Lori


----------



## mom2rtk

Sherry E said:


> *Janet* -- Amazing fireworks shots!



Thanks *Sherry*! 

*Mike*, LOVED the shot of your daughter watching the parade! I'm going to have to copy that this year if you don't mind! 

This is my last installment in this week's theme..... daytime photos of the parade.




IMG_7609 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_7639 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_7649 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_7661 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_7676 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_7689 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_7723 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_7756 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_7768 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_7796 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_7823 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_7829 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_7847 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_7863 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_7867 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_7907 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_7947 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_7954 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



Here Comes Santa Claus by mom2rtk, on Flickr



Santa&#x27;s Arrival by mom2rtk, on Flickr


----------



## tksbaskets

I mentioned a while back that as I was working on a family history project I found the pictures from my first ever trip to Disneyland in December 1989.  It's hard to believe these pictures were 25 years ago.

I was in Anaheim for a conference.  We had one evening at Disneyland as part of the conference (I got a couple of poor quality night shots from that) and then I played hooky from the conference for an entire day and took myself to Disneyland!  I remember the joy of seeing DL and remembered how fun to was to sit on Mainstreet and enjoy the Christmas parade.

I busted out the scanner this afternoon so I could get them posted for this theme week 

I think it's interesting to compare elements of the decorations on Mainstreet and what has remained the same.

Some of the same include the Toy Soldiers!










Notice how much more sparse the decorations are on the Mainstreet buildings?

Snowflakes:





Our friends from the 100 Acre Woods





_Loving the high wasted 80's jeans!_

Snow People:





Mickey and Minnie on the snow float:










Remember what movie was so popular in 1989??  Here is a hint:





You've probably already guessed but it remains one of my all-time favorites:





Holiday dancers:





A float I didn't remember from recent years:





The princess and prince float - we hadn't met Belle and the Beast yet or many others:





The one nighttime photo that wasn't too bad:





I hope you enjoyed my blast from the past.


----------



## mom2rtk

*tksbaskets*, What an awesome memory! Thanks so much for sharing your photos from the way back machine!  I love that Little Mermaid float. And I love that there are so many elements of the parade still the same.

I am a little bummed though that Mickey and Minnie's float hasn't changed in all that time. That has dashed all my hopes it might change for this year! I loved that it's an ice rink, but just thought it was too hard to see them up there.


----------



## Sherry E

Very fun throwback parade photos, *TK*!

I think 1989 was before A Christmas Fantasy Parade actually became A Christmas Fantasy Parade!  The parade you saw was the version of it (with many of the same elements, it appears) that was, I think, called "A Very Merry Christmas Parade" or something like that (unless I am confusing AVMCP with WDW?).  It eventually morphed into A Christmas Fantasy Parade in the '90s.


----------



## tksbaskets

mom2rtk said:


> *tksbaskets*, What an awesome memory! Thanks so much for sharing your photos from the way back machine!  I love that Little Mermaid float. And I love that there are so many elements of the parade still the same.
> 
> I am a little bummed though that Mickey and Minnie's float hasn't changed in all that time. That has dashed all my hopes it might change for this year! I loved that it's an ice rink, but just thought it was too hard to see them up there.



Thanks *mom2rtk*!  It was really fun to find the pictures and be able to share them.


----------



## mvf-m11c

Very nice picture of the classic parade TK.  

I also do have some from 1985 Christmas parade.  





































Sherry E said:


> I think 1989 was before A Christmas Fantasy Parade actually became A Christmas Fantasy Parade!  The parade you saw was the version of it (with many of the same elements, it appears) that was, I think, called "A Very Merry Christmas Parade" or something like that (unless I am confusing AVMCP with WDW?).  It eventually morphed into A Christmas Fantasy Parade in the '90s.



I believe A Christmas Fantasy parade started in 1994 and will be 20 years old this year. I can't believe is has been 20 years since ACF parade has been running that long at DL during the holiday season. I believe the retro parade pictures I showed was back in 1985 and I believe it as called "The Fantasy Parade Christmas Parade" I think. WDW parade is Once Upon a Christmastime parade during MVMCP.


----------



## mom2rtk

Bret, those photos are amazing! Thank you so much for sharing them with us!


----------



## Sherry E

Someone has a video on YouTube of "Disneyland Very Merry Christmas Parade 1989" -- Here.  Is this the same parade that you saw, *TK*?


I do want to remind anyone lurking out there and just now tuning in, that the theme (for the next 7+ hours) is *A Christmas Fantasy Parade and Believe in Holiday Magic Fireworks*.

There is another Theme Week (or two) coming up eventually in which vintage photos will fit, so if you have any of those -- hang on to them!


----------



## mvf-m11c

mom2rtk said:


> Bret, those photos are amazing! Thank you so much for sharing them with us!



Thank you Janet.


I did have seen that video on YouTube and it has been a long time since I have seen it on you turn. Thanks for the link Sherry.

Can't wait for the next theme tomorrow.


----------



## tksbaskets

Sherry E said:


> Very fun throwback parade photos, *TK*!
> 
> I think 1989 was before A Christmas Fantasy Parade actually became A Christmas Fantasy Parade!  The parade you saw was the version of it (with many of the same elements, it appears) that was, I think, called "A Very Merry Christmas Parade" or something like that (unless I am confusing AVMCP with WDW?).  It eventually morphed into A Christmas Fantasy Parade in the '90s.



Thanks!  



mvf-m11c said:


> Very nice picture of the classic parade TK.
> 
> I also do have some from 1985 Christmas parade.
> 
> 
> I believe A Christmas Fantasy parade started in 1994 and will be 20 years old this year. I can't believe is has been 20 years since ACF parade has been running that long at DL during the holiday season. I believe the retro parade pictures I showed was back in 1985 and I believe it as called "The Fantasy Parade Christmas Parade" I think. WDW parade is Once Upon a Christmastime parade during MVMCP.




I loved seeing the older parade pictures!



Sherry E said:


> Someone has a video on YouTube of "Disneyland Very Merry Christmas Parade 1989" -- Here.  Is this the same parade that you saw, *TK*?
> 
> 
> I do want to remind anyone lurking out there and just now tuning in, that the theme (for the next 7+ hours) is *A Christmas Fantasy Parade and Believe in Holiday Magic Fireworks*.
> 
> There is another Theme Week (or two) coming up eventually in which vintage photos will fit, so if you have any of those -- hang on to them!



I saved a few more for 'Vintage' themes.  I'll have to watch the youtube and see if it stirs more memories.

Looking forward to tomorrow's new theme!


----------



## kylie71

Brett-  how did you get your vintage pics online, and they are so CLEAR?  Very impressive!
Thank You for sharing.

--Lori


----------



## mvf-m11c

tksbaskets said:


> I loved seeing the older parade pictures!



Thanks TK. 




kylie71 said:


> Brett-  how did you get your vintage pics online, and they are so CLEAR?  Very impressive!
> Thank You for sharing.
> 
> --Lori



I used a scanner on my printer and have some of the photos that my parents took when I was a young child. I scan them and uploaded them. I can't believe they were able to take very nice pictures back in the 80's. 

Thank you Lori.


----------



## Vintage Mouseketeer

Hi there!!!

Here are my last minute entries for this weeks theme. 

We attended the Christmas Parade tapping which was a lot fun to be able to see how they pieced it all together while watching at home on Christmas Day. 

What stood out to me was how they integrated pieces of Soundsational and Pixar Play in for the tapping.


----------



## Sherry E

*Vintage Mouseketeer --*

I'm glad you got your photos in before this theme is over!  You have another entry into the random draw!

I don't think I watched the Disney/ABC special last Christmas, though I have watched it in the past.  I didn't notice or realize that they integrated Soundsational and Pixar Play footage or segments into the special!  Were they trying to make it look as though those parades were somehow part of A Christmas Fantasy Parade, or did they make it clear that they were different parades?

​

*The new theme for the week (starting tomorrow) has been selected (though it won't be announced until tomorrow morning)!!!!  Since I really only intend to post photos once, with the theme intro (because I think we will have enough other photo submissions during the week without my contributions), I am now trying to decide on the photos I will include!  Sometimes that is the hardest part -- selecting my own photos!  It's not that they're so great, but I am trying to cover a wide array of things in the photos I choose for the intro, because they set up the whole Theme Week and give other photo contributors an idea of what to post!*

​


----------



## Vintage Mouseketeer

Sherry E said:


> Vintage Mouseketeer --  I'm glad you got your photos in before this theme is over!  You have another entry into the random draw!  I don't think I watched the Disney/ABC special last Christmas, though I have watched it in the past.  I didn't notice or realize that they integrated Soundsational and Pixar Play footage or segments into the special!  Were they trying to make it look as though those parades were somehow part of A Christmas Fantasy Parade, or did they make it clear that they were different parades?    The new theme for the week (starting tomorrow) has been selected (though it won't be announced until tomorrow morning)!!!!  Since I really only intend to post photos once, with the theme intro (because I think we will have enough other photo submissions during the week without my contributions), I am now trying to decide on the photos I will include!  Sometimes that is the hardest part -- selecting my own photos!  It's not that they're so great, but I am trying to cover a wide array of things in the photos I choose for the intro, because they set up the whole Theme Week and give other photo contributors an idea of what to post!



They made it seem as the blended pieces were part of the Christmas Fantasy Parade. 

Since we visit often and watch the parades it was obvious to me.  The Pixar Cars ( McQueen, Mater, Red and DJ) were there, I never seen them on the Disneyland side before. Also the Toy Story portion was added in as well as Monster U.  The float the princesses use for Soundsational was used for Mulan and Pocahontas, the Marry Poppins, Step In Time was included too. There may have been a few more, but that is what I can remember off the top of my head. 

I would post more picture, but my iPhone is having a bit of an attitude problem. I was lucky I could get the few in I did earlier for the contest. LOL


----------



## Sherry E

_*Its Monday -- and its time for the Theme Week Countdown!!*_



*(Approximately) 14 Weeks Until the
Holiday Season Begins at the Disneyland Resort!!!!
*​

_*With each new week will come a different Disneyland Resort holiday theme!

As I have previously mentioned in this Superthread, Ill be showcasing a particular aspect of DLR's holiday festivities each week until early November.  Including todays theme, there are many more themes to come over the next few months:  12 main weekly themes (this Countdown began with the first theme on 7/21/14, and there will be a new weekly theme every Monday from today, August 4, 2014, through October 20, 2014); 7 mini-themes which will be featured daily from 10/27/14  11/2/14, and a final Holiday Cornucopia/These Are a Few of My Favorite Things theme on Monday, November 3, 2014 (there will be more details about what the Cornucopia can include when we get closer to that date!).

Those of you who have participated in previous Theme Week Countdowns may have noticed that this years Countdown began a couple of weeks earlier than it did last year.   I kicked off the Countdown two weeks earlier than I did in 2013, and I am ending it the week before I expect the Holidays at DLR to officially commence (as of early August 4, 2014, there has been no official confirmation from Disney of the holiday season start date for this year, but it is assumed that it will be sometime during the week of Monday, November 10, 2014  Friday, November 14, 2014).  The reason for that is, once November starts and the decorations in the parks appear little by little each day, our attention shifts to learning information about and seeing photos of what is new for the current seasons celebration.  

Theme Week Countdowns are a great way to keep the photos rolling in on a regular basis and build anticipation for November at the Disneyland Resort!  They are also a way to display the different elements, nuances and details of the Holidays at DLR that may be totally new to some visitorsor previously unnoticed/undiscovered by others.  Finally, this is an excellent way for our Theme Week Countdown participants to shine a light on their wonderful photos and attract visitors to their Trip Reports, blogs, etc.  

Last week, we reveled in the pageantry of A Christmas Fantasy Parade, and gazed in awe at the spectacular BelieveIn Holiday Magic Fireworks.  Just prior to that, we began this Countdown by showing off our best  Holiday Character photos, PhotoPass photos and Santa Claus photos..     Sowhat will be our third theme of 2014?  Today we stroll through the land of fantasy and observe a bit of colorful merry-making around the world. *_





*In the Spotlight this Week......

ITS A SMALL WORLD HOLIDAY and FANTASYLAND!!!*​




_* We all know the opening line. Its a world of laughter, a world of tears  (Some folks wish they could forget it!)  For many of us, this song from Disneylands longstanding Its a Small World attraction became one of our earliest introductions to Walts park, and has been embedded in our memory banks ever since.  Ironically, something about the wide-eyed innocence of the message of unity and common bonds behind the song, as well as the Mary Blair-inspired dolls representing countries from around the globe, seems to either appeal to guestsor repel them!  

It is true, Its a Small World has become a ride that is taken for granted and often ignored during visits to the Disneyland Resort.  That is, until November rolls around.when the familiar whimsical façade gets a little face liftand becomes Its a Small World Holiday!!!

From November to mid-January (exact dates differ each year), Its a Small World Holiday is one of the most popular attractions of the holiday season, and after dark is truly one of the most beautiful sights to see.  At dusk, guests begin to flock from all corners of Disneyland Resort to gaze in awe at the brilliant colored lights which envelop IASWH  literally, thousands and thousands and thousands of lights that collectively glow like a beacon in the night.  It is, quite simply, stunning.  Even the surrounding area  the Mall  gets a makeover.  The topiaries are adorned with lights, and special wreaths symbolizing various nations (with the same sort of playful design synonymous with Its a Small World) mark a pathway to the ride. And those are only a few of the surprises you will discover.

But its not only the exterior of Its a Small World that gets the seasonal treatment.  The whole ride is transformed into a celebration of worldwide holidays.  The famous dolls sing Deck the Halls and Jingle Bells (though, if you listen closely, you will notice that as you pass the Little Mermaid scene the lyrics change to Jingle Shells).the faint scents of peppermint and pine fill the air in certain roomsthe colors are brighter and more vivid than usual...no corner is left unattended to.  The details are just amazing!

If you love Its a Small World and you love the Christmas season, you will absolutely adore Its a Small World Holiday.  The code word for today is: a.   If you dont love IASW as a rule, you might just love this particular version of the ride because of the sheer beauty of it.  Either way, it is a spectacle to behold!
*_ 

_* Fantasyland  the land in which Its a Small World is located  is, curiously, minimally decorated in November and December.  This is notable as that area of the park would seem to potentially work well (thematically) with Christmas mini-villages and fairs along the lines of what you would find in several European countries.  

But if you look closely you will find a few little touches of the season here and there in Fantasyland, such as in the themed horticulture around the area, tiny wreaths and trees along the Storybook Land Canal Boat ride, and in a few of the shops.  You may even find Mary Poppins dancing to her favorite Christmas songs!

For the holidays of 2013, Fantasyland received a bit of a decorative boost with the nearby Frozen Meet and Greet/Royal Reception, featuring Anna and Elsa from last years immensely popular film.  An animatronic version of Olaf, the summer-loving snowman, could be seen perched atop the snow-covered chalet in which the sisters met their fans, occasionally speaking and surprising guests as they waited.

The new Princess Fantasy Faire in Fantasyland also provided a few extra Yuletide touches here and there, by way of a wreath or two, and strands of garland.  Its not much, but its a step in the right direction!


*_ 




_* 


December 2013



The new Princess Fantasy Faire area




















Its a Small World Holiday and surrounding area








Inside the ride








In the past, there has been a slight pine aroma wafting about as guests approached the tree








When you enter this happy room inside IASWH, you might smell just a trace of peppermint in the air!


















November 2013



Fantasyland  Frozen Meet and Greet/Royal Reception



































December 2012


The sun shines on the Matterhorn in the distance, beyond the snowy peaks of the Fantasyland side of the Winter Castle









Its a Small World Holiday and IASW Mall, after dark





































December 2010



Its a Small World Holiday and IASW Mall, in the daytime





















November 2010










Listen for Jingle SHELLS playing when you pass Ariel in her underwater holiday habitat





*_​


_* Please feel free to post your photos of Disneyland Resorts Its a Small World Holiday and Fantasyland all this week, through Sunday, August 10th, 2014, 11:59 p.m., P.S.T.  

Then, stay tuned for our fourth theme on Monday, August 11th!!  We have many themes coming up in future weeks, so get your photos ready!*_


----------



## mvf-m11c

Fantasyland






























Fantasyland Faire












Can't forget about Olaf




Frozen M&G Reception


----------



## mvf-m11c

IASWH daytime










Ride Experience







































































At Night


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

Oh one of my favorite themes! I love the lights of IASWH! Hopefully I'll get mine up later today; if not it will be tomorrow.


----------



## Orbitron

*It's a Small World Holiday*



























































​


----------



## lucysmom

Oh, my goodness!  One of my favorite DLR holiday experiences! Last year, first thing in the morning, I rode it two times in a row, all by myself! Can you imagine?! Just me, immersed in all that holiday joy! Such wonderful memories! Such wonderful pictures! Thank you to everyone for posting them.


----------



## kylie71

Here are mine.. I gotta say WOW, all ready!  Mine are not in the same ballpark........ but I will play....


----------



## Orbitron

*Fantasyland*







































​


----------



## Sherry E

*I see that Lori and Orbitron just posted some Fantasyland photos, and have to remind everyone else, before we get too much further (because I usually think that no one is actually paying attention to my intro posts!), that this is not only It's a Small World Holiday Theme Week -- it's also Fantasyland theme week.  It's another 2-for-1 theme week!  "IASWH and Fantasyland week"!

You will notice that in my second Fantasyland-specific paragraph, I gave some other examples of where décor or holiday touches/highlights can be found in that land.  Use that as a hint or idea of other photos you might have for this theme! 

I could have posted many, many more photos for this week's theme, but I was trying to hold some of them back so I could use them in an upcoming theme!*

​

*Bret, Orbitron and Lori* -- Everyone has earned another entry into the random draw for sharing such wonderful photos!!!


​



lucysmom said:


> Oh, my goodness!  One of my favorite DLR holiday experiences! Last year, first thing in the morning, I rode it two times in a row, all by myself! Can you imagine?! Just me, immersed in all that holiday joy! Such wonderful memories! Such wonderful pictures! Thank you to everyone for posting them.



*lucysmom --*

Isn't it fun going on it in the morning (even without the benefit of the stunning lights)?  

I've gone on IASWH by myself, and I've gone on it first thing in the morning -- but I have never gone on IASWH my myself, first thing in the morning!  When I rode it solo, it was the afternoon.  When I have done it early in the morning, I was with friends.  I need to do a solo ride in the morning!


----------



## dec2009mama

~~~It's a Small World Holiday~~~


----------



## Orbitron

Sherry E said:


> I see that Lori and Orbitron just posted some Fantasyland photos, and have to remind everyone else, before we get too much further (because I usually think that no one is actually paying attention to my intro posts!), that this is not only It's a Small World Holiday Theme Week -- it's also Fantasyland theme week.  It's another 2-for-1 theme week!  "IASWH and Fantasyland week"!



I, for my part, always pay attention to your intro posts.  It's really a challenge to find christmassy Fantasyland pictures.


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

Here are mine! 

IASWH:





































And Fantasyland:


----------



## Sherry E

Orbitron said:


> I, for my part, always pay attention to your intro posts.  It's really a challenge to find christmassy Fantasyland pictures.



*Orbitron --*

You are correct -- it is a challenge to find any traces of holiday fun in Fantasyland.  Frankly, the "Frozen" Meet and Greet and the Princess Fantasy Faire were welcome additions to FL just for the extra décor they brought to that land. 

*Jamie (DisneyJamieCA)* will agree with us -- Fantasyland is lacking in décor, and it should have amazing Christmas décor all around!

I have also spotted small Christmas trees in the Heraldry Shoppe in FL, though I didn't post my photos because I may save them for another Theme Week.

Did you ride the Storybook Land Canal Boats, and, if so, were the decorations on the tiny cottages yet?  I know that last year the SBL ride had a strange schedule, where it was open in November -- with Christmas decorations -- then closed again, then open again later in December. 

I was typing up the above reminder before I saw that you and Lori had posted some Fantasyland photos, and so I had to go in and change what I typed!  Thank you for paying attention!  I appreciate it!


​
*Jamie and dec2009mama* - You each have another entry into the random draw!

​


----------



## kylie71

I thought I had more from FL, but I guess I don't!   We went with my brother, and he is a speed demon, and I am always running to catch up when I stop to take pictures......
I am waiting for Christmas tree theme...... and resort hotel theme's...... I have LOTS and LOTS!  

--Lori


----------



## Phoenixrising

Here are some of mine:


DSC06651 by greytyetti!, on Flickr


DSC06631 by greytyetti!, on Flickr


DSC06634 by greytyetti!, on Flickr


DSC06617 by greytyetti!, on Flickr


DSC06762 by greytyetti!, on Flickr


DSC07059 by greytyetti!, on Flickr


DSC07064 by greytyetti!, on Flickr


----------



## mvf-m11c

Wonderful pictures of FL & IASW everyone. 

I was wondering the same thing this morning when you announced the theme week and SBL Boats wasn't mentioned as one of the FL rides that has the Christmas decorations which had the little mini Christmas decorations on the buildings. 

It will be very nice if DL added more decorations for FL.


----------



## I'm mikey

Here are my entries for the IaSW theme.


----------



## Sherry E

Aha!  I see that *Trish* came through with some photos of the tiny decorations on the Storybook Land Canal Boat ride!

Thank you for posting those, *Trish* -- now you have given visual proof to my statement (for anyone who has missed seeing those decorations in the past) that there are decorations on that ride (even if the schedule of SBL being open last year was weirder than usual)!!

I have not been able to get one single shot of the decorations on the SBL boats, so I am always impressed when I see that someone else has gotten some pictures.


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

Yes, I completely agree FL needs more in the way of decorations. I'm glad to see they are getting more, but there is much they could do with that area! We didn't ride Storybook last year and I don't remember any decorations on the ride the year before, but hope to go on (and take pictures!) this year.


----------



## tksbaskets

Great pictures everyone!  Tough to follow the like but here are some of mine:
 2009
















2012 _(aka the year I figured out this ride was tied into the Disney movies )_

























More later after I'm able to look through my library.  I didn't forget about Fantasyland but I must admit my family doesn't hang out there very much.


----------



## pattyduke34

A few for me..



















I can not seem to find any of Fantasyland yet...will keep looking I know I have some somewhere!!


----------



## tksbaskets

How about some non-IASWH pictures??  The Storybook Canal Boats is not a ride my family would normally go on but in 2009 there wasn't much of a line and my boys humored me.  I'm so glad they did.  The detail in the miniature houses was amazing...as were the tiny Christmas decorations.  If you've got the time don't miss this little gem. 






Please pardon this guy's noggin...If it would have been one of my guys I'd have asked him to duck for a second...





Love this little cottage





Alice's village had a delightful little tree





Are we in France now?










No Christmas decorations in Agrabah - which makes sense 





But there is here:










Kind of neat to see the scale of Storybook with Casey Jr. in the background.





In 2011 and the first week of 2012 there wasn't a darned Holiday decoration above the rides in Fantasyland.


----------



## Speechphi

again, not the greatest photos, but some from IASW (I wish I had some from around Fantasyland, but I didn't take any for some reason...good thing we're planning on going back this Christmastime!).

































and my only non-IASW Fantasyland picture (with "then" dd5, dd3, & ds6)


----------



## Sherry E

I'm thoroughly enjoying everyone's IASWH-Fantasyland photos (and I know that Fantasyland holiday photos are a challenge!).

*I'm mikey*, *TK*, *pattyduke34* and *Speechphi* each have another entry into the random draw! 

 What a stunning group of photos that have come in just today alone, from *Bret's* photos -- he was the first person to post to the theme this morning -- to *Speechphi's* photos, and everyone's posts in between.

I really appreciate that everyone is getting in the spirit of this Countdown with each theme, and is posting a lot of great images for followers to enjoy!  I can't wait to see what treasures await for the rest of the week, and who else will contribute.



*TK --*

I laughed out loud, literally, at your comment: "Please pardon this guy's noggin..."  It just amused me so.

I really have to thank you for sharing those Storybook Land Canal Boat photos, as I think it is a ride that many people overlook.  The line always seems long, or the ride is open or not open at odd times.  Many people don't realize that there are so many teeny tiny decorations -- in fact, until I was reminded by seeing your photos, I had forgotten exactly how many bits of garland, wreaths and trees can be found on that ride.  I have not been able to get one photo of the miniature decorations on the ride, so I have to look at yours to refresh my memory of what's there!

​


----------



## DLmama

Looking through my IASW holiday photos, I actually found some Christmas Fantasy Parade photos that I could've used last week.  I forgot I had them.    Oh well, on to this week!


----------



## rentayenta

Yay Sherry, my very favorite holiday ride!


----------



## rentayenta

My spawn like to play funny sleeping IASW jokes on me:







 

Michael's name is on the list:


----------



## sgrap

November 2005 Small World Holiday


----------



## rentayenta

I am going to have some serious perm-grin all week from these photos.


----------



## mvf-m11c

Wow. Amazing photos from everyone today and it is only the first day. The Theme Week Countdown has grown a lot since you started it a few years ago Sherry. It will be nice to see other DISers photos later on these next few days. I will have to remember to find some pictures from SLCB when I get back from my trip. 

Here are more photos of IASWH with the new clock show from last year.
























We also can't forget that it will also snow after BIHM at IASW Plaza walkway.


----------



## PixiDustDears

My ISW Holiday Pics.

























And while it doesn't really have a "holiday" look to it, this is the only Fantasyland picture I have.  It was taken on New Years Eve in 2006! So now I know somethings I need to look for on my Thanksgiving trip!


----------



## dolphingirl47

Thanks to everybody for sharing their photos. My excitement is just building. I have made a mental note that I need to take some Fantasyland photos.

Corinna


----------



## tksbaskets

*rentayenta* I love the pictures of your 'spawn'   Especially the one with your daughter outside IASWH.

I agree with the 'perma grin' also.  I love looking at DL photos and the holiday ones are just grand.

*Sherry* I'm glad you enjoyed the Storybook photos and I could give you a laugh.  "Buddy out of my way" didn't seem appropriate on the ride so I had to do the best I could.  

Thank you everyone for your contributions!  I couldn't believe day 1 of the theme and we had 3 pages of fun.  That deserves a


----------



## petals

tksbaskets said:


> Remember what movie was so popular in 1989??  Here is a hint:



That right there is awesome! They need to bring him back!


----------



## mom2rtk

petals said:


> That right there is awesome! They need to bring him back!



Back when the Pirate & Princess parties started in the MK, I was back and forth on buying tickets. When they said Sebastian and Flounder would be at a dance party, I was all in!


----------



## dhorner233

I really got into It's a Small World decorated for Christmas and have a lot of pictures..I am going to just post a few at a time starting with the wreaths:


----------



## tksbaskets

Great lamp post pictures *dhorner233*!


----------



## crystal1313




----------



## Sherry E

*DLmama, Jenny, sgrap, Amanda, Denise and Crystal* have each earned entries into the random draw!


​
I am thoroughly impressed by the great selection of photos coming in from everyone -- I love the different photographic takes on IASWH and Fantasyland (what little there is of Fantasyland holiday décor to see!), both by day and by night!

IASWH seems to be a "hot" theme -- meaning one for which a lot of people have photos they can contribute (and I know we will see more this week, from other contributors who haven't posted yet)!  Fantasyland -- not so hot, despite the Fantasy Faire and Olaf.

There are some Theme Weeks and Days that are "hotter" than others each year.  There was one particular Theme Week last year that seemed to be on the "tepid" side, and didn't generate as many contributions.  I am curious to see if that will have changed this year, and if more people will have photos to post when we get to that particular theme.  It may turn out to be a tepid theme again, but it's part of the Holidays at DLR, so we shall see!


​


*Jenny -- *I had another, literal, laugh-out-loud moment over your "spawn" comment!  First, it was *TK's* "noggin" comment that amused me, but the "spawn" comment had me giggling too!  

All of your family photos have been especially charming -- you guys are all so photogenic, and it comes across in those shots exactly how much fun you were having!

​


----------



## Misskitty3

I love IASW and I can't wait to see it all decked out for the holidays!  Hopefully, it will be ready by Veteran's weekend!  Those wreaths are awesome!  And I love that white tinsel garland with the clear Xmas balls!

Interesting that FL doesn't have much in the way of decorations.  




Sherry - Did you see that Catalina island is on the front of Sunset magazine this month?  I saw it yesterday at the grocery store and thought of you!  I was talking with my MIL about Catalina (she grew up in So Cal) after reading about your bday plans.  She told me that her BIL grew up there on the island!  Looks like a really beautiful and unique place!


----------



## Sherry E

Misskitty3 said:


> I love IASW and I can't wait to see it all decked out for the holidays!  Hopefully, it will be ready by Veteran's weekend!  Those wreaths are awesome!  And I love that white tinsel garland with the clear Xmas balls!
> 
> Interesting that FL doesn't have much in the way of decorations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sherry - Did you see that Catalina island is on the front of Sunset magazine this month?  I saw it yesterday at the grocery store and thought of you!  I was talking with my MIL about Catalina (she grew up in So Cal) after reading about your bday plans.  She told me that her BIL grew up there on the island!  Looks like a really beautiful and unique place!




*Misskitty3 --*

Do you have IASWH photos to share?

I think IASWH will definitely be up and running by Veterans Day weekend -- in fact, Disney will probably make a point of getting it open before the holiday weekend begins.

You know, I haven't seen the actual Sunset magazine in person, but when I signed in to my Facebook account a day or two ago -- the one to which I have not yet added friends, and have only spent time "Liking" and following various pages so far -- I seem to recall seeing a picture of the cover of Sunset, posted/shared by one of the many Catalina Facebook pages I follow.  I don't think I realized it was a new magazine, for some reason!  I need to find it before it disappears from the shelves.

A couple of weekends ago, when we had a weird, super-quick sprinkling of rain in SoCal, not only were a few people struck by lightning on Venice Beach, but there was also a golfer on the golf course in Catalina who was struck!  The rain was over in the blink of an eye, and multiple people were struck by lightning in that instant.

Catalina is a beautiful, charming, sometimes quirky place.  The Island residents are great, and they all have "stories" to share.  It's a typical beach town in many ways.  You will find a lot of classic rock, folk rock, country and soft rock played around the town of Avalon, so it sometimes feels like a step back in time to the '70s.


----------



## KCmike

Two from IASM to get started...

















And two from Fantasyland, well sort of, how about the concession stand from Fantasyland Theatre??  











And one from fantasyland proper.notice the red flowers?


----------



## kylie71

Reaching Mike!!   
I was there!   FL Christmas is difficult!   Love the popcorn Holiday cup, I did not see that!  

--Lori


----------



## mvf-m11c

Very nice pictures everyone. I remember the Santa Mickey Popcorn Bucket. I'm hoping that the DLR will have a new Christmas popcorn bucket during the upcoming holiday season. I have seen it the last two seasons. 

Here is another set of pictures.

Wreaths on the poles at IASW Plaza




























Popcorn stand at FL




Santa Mickey Popcorn Bucket


----------



## Elk Grove Chris




----------



## Misskitty3

Sherry E said:


> *Misskitty3 --*
> 
> Do you have IASWH photos to share?
> 
> I think IASWH will definitely be up and running by Veterans Day weekend -- in fact, Disney will probably make a point of getting it open before the holiday weekend begins.
> 
> You know, I haven't seen the actual Sunset magazine in person, but when I signed in to my Facebook account a day or two ago -- the one to which I have not yet added friends, and have only spent time "Liking" and following various pages so far -- I seem to recall seeing a picture of the cover of Sunset, posted/shared by one of the many Catalina Facebook pages I follow.  I don't think I realized it was a new magazine, for some reason!  I need to find it before it disappears from the shelves.
> 
> A couple of weekends ago, when we had a weird, super-quick sprinkling of rain in SoCal, not only were a few people struck by lightning on Venice Beach, but there was also a golfer on the golf course in Catalina who was struck!  The rain was over in the blink of an eye, and multiple people were struck by lightning in that instant.
> 
> Catalina is a beautiful, charming, sometimes quirky place.  The Island residents are great, and they all have "stories" to share.  It's a typical beach town in many ways.  You will find a lot of classic rock, folk rock, country and soft rock played around the town of Avalon, so it sometimes feels like a step back in time to the '70s.



No photos to share this week. But I sure am enjoying everyone else's pictures!

Catalina sounds like a very special place!


----------



## dhorner233

tksbaskets said:


> Great lamp post pictures *dhorner233*!



Thanks!

Here are my outside pictures:









































I'm having problems posting again. I just submitted some pictures to post but, I'm not seeing them. 

Edit:
Until I make a second post. Now I see them.


----------



## pudinhd




----------



## KCmike

kylie71 said:


> Reaching Mike!!
> I was there!   FL Christmas is difficult!   Love the popcorn Holiday cup, I did not see that!
> 
> --Lori



Thanks for noticing Lori.  Hehe.  Those red flowers were about all I could find!

On a sad note it looks like our Christmas visit has been cancelled.  Some work stuff came up today and I will need to be in town for it.  So now it looks like I will have to wait until the 60th Anniversary next year.  The kids and my wife all want to be there on that special day.  I will have to live through all of your fun on the boards!  Please bring me lots of pictures everyone!!!  And reports!!!


----------



## Sherry E

*KCmike, Elk Grove Chris and pudinhd each have another entry into the random draw for posting those amazing photos!


Denise -- I am loving all of your nighttime shots -- they're so clear and pretty!

Mike -- the flowers and popcorn buckets/containers were in Fantasyland, so they count!*


*If Disney sticks to the basic 'announcement' schedule from last year, give or take a few days, it seems like we should be hearing from the Disney Parks Blog right about now, with the official holiday season start and end dates.  And if there is to be anything new happening during this year's holiday season, it seems like a good time to break the news would be with the announcement of the season dates in a blog or press release!

I think that if a Parks Blog comes through with an August announcement of the season dates but with no announcement of a party, there probably won't be a party this year (at least not a major one).

We still have four more of those pesky "GetHappier" Monday Surprises happening between now and Labor Day, and it is still possible that we could get an online holiday season-related "Surprise" via a Parks Blog post on 8/11, 8/18, 8/25 or on 9/1.  So far, only one of the Get Happier Monday Surprises has been online -- and that was an Instagram-only photo contest announcement a couple of weeks ago.  Everything else has been in the parks.  Nothing else has been online-only yet, but we have 4 more Mondays to go of Get Happier and then we're done, most likely.  Anything could happen.  *






KCmike said:


> Thanks for noticing Lori.  Hehe.  Those red flowers were about all I could find!
> 
> On a sad note it looks like our Christmas visit has been cancelled.  Some work stuff came up today and I will need to be in town for it.  So now it looks like I will have to wait until the 60th Anniversary next year.  The kids and my wife all want to be there on that special day.  I will have to live through all of your fun on the boards!  Please bring me lots of pictures everyone!!!  And reports!!!



*Mike -*

Well, that's sad news, indeed, but also good news -- good because you will be at DLR for the 60th Anniversary festivities!  

So does this mean that you might not do another DLR holiday season trip until _at least_ 2016?  As for 2015 and beyond, we shall see if a sudden Christmas Party works its way into DLR.  Heck, at this rate it could still pop up this year but I hope Disney gets moving on making an announcement about it if it is destined to happen.  The holiday season at DLR could be quite different by the next time you are able to visit in November!  

I know that many people here who are taking another holiday trip to DLR this year will take lots of pictures and do lots of reports (either in TR form, or just by way of recapping when they get home)!  However, we will miss seeing a new batch of holiday photos from you!


​


----------



## mvf-m11c

KCmike said:


> On a sad note it looks like our Christmas visit has been cancelled.  Some work stuff came up today and I will need to be in town for it.  So now it looks like I will have to wait until the 60th Anniversary next year.  The kids and my wife all want to be there on that special day.  I will have to live through all of your fun on the boards!  Please bring me lots of pictures everyone!!!  And reports!!!



I'm sorry to hear that you won't be going to the holiday season this year Mike. But it will be nice to go during DL 60th Anniversary next year.


----------



## JadeDarkstar

Fantasy land pic


----------



## Sherry E

*Jade Darkstar - You have another entry into the random draw!*




*Okay, now they have another holiday season-related post up on the Parks Blog about the Disney Cruise Line -- http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/bl...ry-merrytime-cruises-with-disney-cruise-line/.

There has already been at least one holiday season-related Blog about WDW too.

We Disneyland Resort people always end up at the bottom of the heap as far as seasonal news!  When do we get a Blog about our own holiday season, and why does Disney always assume that we neither need nor want to know details at the same time everyone else gets them?*


*Anyway, everyone, remember that you have until Sunday night, August 10th, 11:59 p.m., P.S.T., to post your photos for this week's theme, which is "It's a Small World Holiday and Fantasyland" Theme Week! 

In 4 days -- Monday, 8/11/14 -- we're on to a brand new theme!*

​


----------



## Misskitty3

Sherry E said:


> *Jade Darkstar - You have another entry into the random draw!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Okay, now they have another holiday season-related post up on the Parks Blog about the Disney Cruise Line -- http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/bl...ry-merrytime-cruises-with-disney-cruise-line/.
> 
> There has already been at least one holiday season-related Blog about WDW too.
> 
> We Disneyland Resort people always end up at the bottom of the heap as far as seasonal news!  When do we get a Blog about our own holiday season, and why does Disney always assume that we neither need nor want to know details at the same time everyone else gets them?*
> 
> 
> *Anyway, everyone, remember that you have until Sunday night, August 10th, 11:59 p.m., P.S.T., to post your photos for this week's theme, which is "It's a Small World Holiday and Fantasyland" Theme Week!
> 
> In 4 days -- Monday, 8/11/14 -- we're on to a brand new theme!*
> 
> ​




Waiting patiently over here for any updates on when the holiday season will begin!  I am not going to lie, after seeing all the amazing pictures here, I really hope Disney starts the holiday season on the weekend of November 8th.


----------



## figment_jii

I'll have to look at FL more closely this year!  

Anyway, here are a few from It's a Small World Holiday (though most were already posted in the previous Christmas/Holiday SuperThread).

Postcards





New Years









Penguin





Lilo & Stitch


----------



## PHXscuba

My contributions for the week:

*From 2010:*

I heard this little guy got removed during the last round of safety additions:


























*From 2013:*











Fish stockings and fish left out for Santa!











I tried every possible angle to capture a good picture of this reindeer, but this was the best I could do!














We rode IASWH twice that day so I had a better idea during the second ride what I wanted to take pictures of. Love it!

PHXscuba


----------



## Sherry E

*figment_jii* and *PHXscuba* have each earned another entry into the random draw for posting the lovely photos!



*figment_jii *-- 

I was wondering where you had disappeared to the last several days!  I hadn't seen you around over on the Halloween Superthread and I wondered if you had gone out of town or gotten extremely busy!

I love the New Year's section of IASWH.  And I can see the tiny Elvis in the Lilo and Stitch photo!





*PHX --* 

I don't recall seeing the little guy (in your first shot) the last time or two that I rode IASWH.  I could have missed him but he probably did get removed.

Oh my goodness -- I LOVE all of the teeny tiny Christmas toys/presents around Gepetto's Wood Carving shop/cottage on the SBL Canal boat ride.  They're even sitting on the window sill!!  Is that a mini-Nutcracker standing by the door?

That's exactly why I hoped people would post some photos from the SBL boat ride (and I am so glad that several people have posted them!) -- the level of detail, even on the smallest scale, is just astounding at DLR and a lot of folks won't know that there are such fun decorations to see on that ride!  

You captured some great photos -- the nighttime IASWH façade photo is nice and clear.  The reindeer photo is much better than anything I would have gotten!

​


----------



## Phoenixrising

I was just wondering how the crowds are around Veterans day?? I'm planning a trip to WDW in Jan/17 followed by another solo trip somewhere in Nov/17. I'm toying with the idea of going to DL again for 5 days, and booking a trip around Veterans day as to avoid my DH taking time off work. I know the crowds won't be as bad as during Thanksgiving week. Any info would be appreciated. I always end up going to DL for my solo trips, simply as I feel safe travelling there, more so than anywhere else.


----------



## Sherry E

Phoenixrising said:


> I was just wondering how the crowds are around Veterans day?? I'm planning a trip to WDW in Jan/17 followed by another solo trip somewhere in Nov/17. I'm toying with the idea of going to DL again for 5 days, and booking a trip around Veterans day as to avoid my DH taking time off work. I know the crowds won't be as bad as during Thanksgiving week. Any info would be appreciated. I always end up going to DL for my solo trips, simply as I feel safe travelling there, more so than anywhere else.



*Trish --*

When I went to DLR on the Saturday of Veterans Day weekend a few years ago, it was very, very busy.   When I was there on Monday, 11/12/12 (the day after Veterans Day), I found there to be pretty healthy crowds -- but not oppressively so -- and then, all of a sudden, lots of people cleared out at a certain point in the night and I walked around DCA for a while without seeing too many people at all.

Any kind of holiday weekend will lure in the visitors, so if you are there over Veterans Day weekend I think you will see quite a few people.  Also, if the holiday season starts somewhere near Veterans Day weekend, that will attract some folks too.

We may see a shift in crowd patterns between now and 2017.  There could be a Christmas party materializing in the next couple of years, and that could affect the crowds in the earlier part of November.   Disney may add in another big holiday event or ride overlay, and that could bring in the crowds.  You never know.

Also, after the 60th Anniversary events are over next year, there will probably be some expansions or additional things opening up in DL by 2017 (just how much of a presence will Star Wars and Marvel have at DLR?), so that could affect crowds, either during construction or after completion.

I hate to say this because it sounds ominous and foreboding, but November 2017 is so far away at this point that anything could happen between now and then.  The dates you choose, depending on how close to the holiday season start date they are -- and depending on what else may be going on in the parks at that time (another marathon, perhaps?) -- could end up becoming more crowded than expected at this point in time.   I think we'll have to see how the next couple of Novembers/years unfold to get a better sense of what could happen in 2017. 


I know what you mean -- I feel safe walking around DLR solo too, more so than when I have spent solo time in other places!


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

Phoenixrising said:


> I was just wondering how the crowds are around Veterans day?? I'm planning a trip to WDW in Jan/17 followed by another solo trip somewhere in Nov/17. I'm toying with the idea of going to DL again for 5 days, and booking a trip around Veterans day as to avoid my DH taking time off work. I know the crowds won't be as bad as during Thanksgiving week. Any info would be appreciated. I always end up going to DL for my solo trips, simply as I feel safe travelling there, more so than anywhere else.



I don't know what our school calendar will look like for future years, but this year Veteran's Day has been made into a 4 week day weekend. If we weren't already going around Thanksgiving, it would be the perfect time for us to go without the kids missing too much school. If it continues to stay a long weekend (longer than the typical 3 day), I would expect it to be crowded.


----------



## kylie71

I really enjoyed this week's theme, Thank You Sherry!

Now onto NEXT weeks!!!!!!!!!!!!!

So many very Beautiful pictures on this thread, Newbies hoping to plan a holiday trip would be so LUCKY to look here!!!

--Lori


----------



## Misskitty3

DisneyJamieCA said:


> I don't know what our school calendar will look like for future years, but this year Veteran's Day has been made into a 4 week day weekend. If we weren't already going around Thanksgiving, it would be the perfect time for us to go without the kids missing too much school. If it continues to stay a long weekend (longer than the typical 3 day), I would expect it to be crowded.



We will be there Veterans weekend because of the school holiday.  We don't get a 4 day weekend - we only get Tuesday off but that was good enough for us to justify a trip!


----------



## rentayenta

kylie71 said:


> I really enjoyed this week's theme, Thank You Sherry!
> 
> Now onto NEXT weeks!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> So many very Beautiful pictures on this thread, Newbies hoping to plan a holiday trip would be so LUCKY to look here!!!
> 
> --Lori





I agree any new folks are so lucky to have this thread. Heck, us old folks are too.


----------



## Phoenixrising

Sherry, so long as the crowds are not as bad the week leading up to Thanksgiving I should be fine. If I can survive that week, I can survive anything when it comes to DL. I could do either Halloween or Christmas, but I'm prepared to deal with the heavier crowds since I like the Christmas overlay so much better. I'll make a decision about dates when once DH has his vacation dates locked down for the year. Realistically by then I could leave any time in Nov, as the kids will be grades 8 & 9. DH wouldn't have to take any time off work, as the kids could find their way home from school via local buses, which they would be doing anyway. It's a matter of deciding when to go, then locking down air and hotel in 2017. I was initially looking at Las Vegas for a solo trip, but the more I read about it, the more I realized that I felt alot safer going to DL solo. That and both vacation would have cost the same amount. So guessed one I picked??Regardless I'm going to keep haunting this thread until then.


----------



## Sherry E

I will reply to the most recent posts tomorrow.  I'm sleepy.  

Today I got sidetracked with typing up a huge list of all of the Fall/Halloween Time meals, snacks and beverages I could think of or track down for my Halloween Time Superthread (don't worry, Christmas/Holiday Season Superthread peeps -- I'll be doing the same thing for this thread too, but it will probably take me longer than it took me to type up the Halloween/Fall food list because there seems to be more ground to cover when it comes to the holiday season than there is for Halloween Time).

I did want to pop in and remind everyone that you still have tomorrow, Sat., August 9th, and Sun., August 10th, to post your *It's a Small World Holiday-Fantasyland *photos for the current Theme Week.  There are still a few people who have not yet posted, and they have until 11:59 p.m., P.S.T. on Sunday night to do so!  

On Monday, August 11th, we are on to Theme Week #4!


----------



## Orbitron

As of today we can start doing the Double Digit Dance, only 99 more days to go!       Sorry, back to topic!


----------



## Luisa

Gee there's been some beautiful pictures from everyone. I can't wait to take my mum for her first visit next year, she just loves Christmas.
IASW



Looking back at the castle from Fantasyland



Minimal decorations in Fantasyland


----------



## dhorner233

Wow! I have really enjoyed everyone's pictures this week, especially the ones from Storybook Canal! 

Here are my inside IASW:

















 













































 




​


----------



## petals

Luvin all the pictures. Small World looks amazing. I can't wait to try spot all the different characters in this version.

Has anyone else hit double figures on their countdown this week? We hit it today (irish time) getting all excited now


----------



## Sherry E

As I mentioned last night, I am going to be typing up one of these detailed lists for Holiday Season Foods and Drinks too (to add to the Food & Drink post on page 1 of this thread).   But in case you are interested in seeing what kinds of goodies are available for the Halloween Time season (because there will be a lot of "holiday season equivalents" to many of the Halloween/Fall items, if not some of the same items, in the shops and at restaurants!), have a look -- *HERE*.

​


----------



## rentayenta

Sherry E said:


> As I mentioned last night, I am going to be typing up one of these detailed lists for Holiday Season Foods and Drinks too (to add to the Food & Drink post on page 1 of this thread).   But in case you are interested in seeing what kinds of goodies are available for the Halloween Time season (because there will be a lot of "holiday season equivalents" to many of the Halloween/Fall items, if not some of the same items, in the shops and at restaurants!), have a look -- *HERE*.
> 
> ​





You're seriously amazing!


----------



## Sherry E

*Reminder --

You have just over 12 hours left to get in your photos of "It's a Small World Holiday and Fantasyland" by tonight, 8/10, at 11:59 p.m., P.S.T.   

Tomorrow morning (Mon., 8/11/14) begins a new theme week -- that will be the 4th Theme Week in this year's Countdown, for anyone not keeping track! We're making progress, but we have a long way to go -- 19 more themes, in fact, all the way up to Monday, November 3rd!!


​
Also, if you happen to be lurking out there and have questions about the Holidays at Disneyland Resort -- either based on what you've seen in the Theme Week Countdown so far, or because it's your first time taking a holiday trip to DLR, or whatever the situation -- please feel free to join in and ask.  This is a discussion and information thread as well as a venue for the Theme Week Countdown, and we have a lot of participants/DIS'ers here with a wealth of combined Disneyland holiday trip experience in November and December, so hopefully someone can always answer questions if they should arise.*


​

*Luisa* has another entry into the random draw for sharing her stunning photos (I especially love that first IASWH shot!)!


*Denise --* I have been loving all of your photos in these Theme Weeks -- I can't wait to see what you share with us in all of the upcoming weeks!

​





rentayenta said:


> You're seriously amazing!




Thank you so much, *Jenny*! 


​


----------



## mom2rtk

Thanks for the reminder Sherry! 



IMG_0138 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_0156 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_0143 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_5226 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_5234 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_5237 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_5244 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_5249 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_5256 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_5273 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_5285 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_5289 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_5318 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_5387 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_5389 by mom2rtk, on Flickr


----------



## siskaren

dhorner233 and mm2rtk, I am just blown away by your pictures from inside IASW! I have got to get to Disneyland for a Christmastime trip!


----------



## Sherry E

Arrrrrrrrrrgggghhhhh!


I'm having such a hard time trying to select the photos for tomorrow's new theme!  I am terrible at making decisions about such things!  A couple of them may be photos I have not yet posted on The DIS, so trying to choose those is a whole separate dilemma.


​

*Janet --* I'm glad you got your photos in before the cutoff time!  They are absolutely amazing!  You always manage to capture the vivid colors of the holiday season at DLR so well, whether in the parade or on the IASWH façade, or anywhere else.


----------



## mom2rtk

siskaren said:


> dhorner233 and mm2rtk, I am just blown away by your pictures from inside IASW! I have got to get to Disneyland for a Christmastime trip!



Thanks so much. You really should try to experience it at least once. It's quite amazing. 



Sherry E said:


> Arrrrrrrrrrgggghhhhh!
> 
> 
> I'm having such a hard time trying to select the photos for tomorrow's new theme!  I am terrible at making decisions about such things!  A couple of them may be photos I have not yet posted on The DIS, so trying to choose those is a whole separate dilemma.
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> *Janet --* I'm glad you got your photos in before the cutoff time!  They are absolutely amazing!  You always manage to capture the vivid colors of the holiday season at DLR so well, whether in the parade or on the IASWH façade, or anywhere else.



Thanks Sherry! Christmas at DLR really is a feast for the eyes!

Can't wait to see your never before posted photos!


----------



## dhorner233

*Denise --* I have been loving all of your photos in these Theme Weeks -- I can't wait to see what you share with us in all of the upcoming weeks!



​[/QUOTE]

Thanks!



siskaren said:


> dhorner233 and mm2rtk, I am just blown away by your pictures from inside IASW! I have got to get to Disneyland for a Christmastime trip!



Thank! I am blown away at how sharp and clear Mom2RTK's inside shots are!!


----------



## mom2rtk

dhorner233 said:


> Thank! I am blown away at how sharp and clear Mom2RTK's inside shots are!!



Thanks Denise.  I credit a pair of killer awesome lenses (the Canon 17-55 f/2.8 for some of those shots and the Tokina 11-16 f/2.8 for the wider shots).


----------



## dhorner233

Those lens are now on my wish list! 

You didn't change lens on the ride did you? Did you ride it more than once with different lens?


----------



## mvf-m11c

All the photos from IASW and FL are amazing. Looking forward to tomorrows Theme Week. 

A few more to finish the night.


----------



## Jenasweetemotion

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Vintage Mouseketeer

My entries for this weeks theme are last minute...again. I can't allow this become a habit  


















Ysell


----------



## lucysmom

And what will tomorrow bring?


----------



## Sherry E

_*Its Monday -- and its time for the Theme Week Countdown!!*_



*(Approximately) 13 Weeks Until the
Holiday Season Begins at the Disneyland Resort!!!!
*​

_*With each new week will come a different Disneyland Resort holiday theme!

As I have previously mentioned in this Superthread, Ill be showcasing a particular aspect of DLR's holiday festivities each week until early November.  Including todays theme, there are many more themes to come over the next few months:  11 main weekly themes (this Countdown began with the first theme on 7/21/14, and there will be a new weekly theme every Monday from today, August 11, 2014, through October 20, 2014); 7 mini-themes which will be featured daily from 10/27/14  11/2/14, and a final Holiday Cornucopia/These Are a Few of My Favorite Things theme on Monday, November 3, 2014 (there will be more details about what the Cornucopia can include when we get closer to that date!).

Those of you who have participated in previous Theme Week Countdowns may have noticed that this years Countdown began a couple of weeks earlier than it did last year.   I kicked off the Countdown two weeks earlier than I did in 2013, and I am ending it the week before I expect the Holidays at DLR to officially commence (as of early Monday, August 11, 2014, there has been no official confirmation from Disney of the holiday season start date for this year, but it is assumed that it will be sometime during the week of Monday, November 10, 2014  Friday, November 14, 2014).  The reason for that is, once November starts and the decorations in the parks appear little by little each day, our attention shifts to learning information about and seeing photos of what is new for the current seasons celebration.  

Theme Week Countdowns are a great way to keep the photos rolling in on a regular basis and build anticipation for November at the Disneyland Resort!  They are also a way to display the different elements, nuances and details of the Holidays at DLR that may be totally new to some visitorsor previously unnoticed/undiscovered by others.  Finally, this is an excellent way for our Theme Week Countdown participants to shine a light on their wonderful photos and attract visitors to their Trip Reports, blogs, etc.  

Last week, we enjoyed the Yuletide season around the world as we sailed through Its a Small World Holiday and strolled through Fantasyland.   Before that, we reveled in the pageantry of A Christmas Fantasy Parade, and gazed in awe at the spectacular BelieveIn Holiday Magic Fireworks.  Just prior to that, we began this Countdown by showing off our best  Holiday Character photos, PhotoPass photos and Santa Claus photos..     Sowhat will be our fourth theme of 2014?  Today, lets take a trip to Christmases past by way of the City of Angels! *_





*In the Spotlight this Week......

BUENA VISTA STREET and HOLLYWOOD LAND!!!*​




_* 

Much like Main Street is to Disneyland, Buena Vista Street serves as the nostalgic heartbeat of California Adventure.  Since its grand opening in June of 2012 this bustling boulevard has transported visitors back in time to the 1920s, when a young Walt Disney first arrived in Los Angeles to further pursue his dreams and build his empire.  Adopting both Art Deco design and a Mission theme, many of the facades along Buena Vista Street were crafted to look as they may have looked roughly 85 years ago.  This atmosphere lends itself well to the holidays, as they are showcased with a vintage flair.

As soon as you enter the gates of the re-imagined California Adventure in mid-November through early January, you are greeted by retro, toe-tapping versions of familiar seasonal songs performed by Big Bands and crooners such as Bing Crosby, which sets the stage for a lively celebration.  Storefront windows, a tree lighting ceremony and Bell Ringers also help to create a simple and understated, yet festive, mood.  Santa Claus can be found meeting with both naughty and nice guests in the traditional department store setting of Elias and Company, which also houses a rare (for Disneyland Resort), miniature, tinsel-draped Christmas tree.  

Near to Buena Vista Street and connected by the Red Car Trolley line, the Golden Age of the Silver Screen is represented in Hollywood Land (formerly the Hollywood Pictures Backlot), which fondly recalls the era of 1930s glamour and cinema while still featuring a few modern touches.  

During the holidays of 2013, Hollywood Land received a surprising merry makeover, which included sparkly garland, themed window scenes, Christmas trees, and a fun display at the end of the main thoroughfare that depicted Santa and his reindeer flying overhead  a tip of the hat to similar displays suspended over Hollywood Boulevard decades ago.  

In addition, a light snowfall continued to provide a bit of a winter Wonderland at the Mad T Party, and Roz sported her Santa hat at the end of the Mike & Sulley to the Rescue ride.  

Together, Buena Vista Street and Hollywood Land effectively work to envelop guests in the spirit of Yuletides gone by.   *_ 


_*


Hollywood Land!!






(November 2013)




The Cahuenga Building









The Mad T Party area gets a few small touches 









This Santa Claus photo backdrop was new in 2013, and is reminiscent of the Santa displays suspended over Hollywood Boulevard in the 1940s









The Hyperion finally got some Christmas trees










New circular signs with holiday images such as Santa and gold stars line the street












(December 2013)




A retro TV holiday window display on the side of Off the Page










That same retro TV holiday window display, slightly closer-up










The Mad T Party is an interesting fit in Hollywood Land 
















Buena Vista Street!!






(November 2012)




Oswalds










Under the Buena Vista Street Christmas tree, its California or bust!










A Trolley Treats window display









The ornaments seem to take on a magical quality on the Buena Vista Street tree at night












(December 2012) 



The Buena Vista Street Bugle  Tis the Season!












(November 2013)



Twas the night before Christmas, when all through the house 










(December 2013)



Vintage themed ornaments on the Buena Vista Street tree










Palm trees and Christmas trees can co-exist!










The Carthay Circle Theatre Tower in color










and in black & white










The Buena Vista Street Bugle heralds the arrival of Winter Dreams (which is located in Paradise Pier, not on Buena Vista Street!)!











Elias & Company










Inside Trolley Treats  candy garland hangs from the ceiling










Inside Clarabelles










I love the musical accents on the garland inside the Fiddler, Fifer & Practical Café









At Mortimers Market








If you get a chance, be sure to stop and enjoy the Buena Vista Street Bell Ringers





*_​



_*I will post more photos during the week.  I have too many pictures, and couldnt decide which ones to use, thus requiring another post of photos at some point.   (Ho ho hoif you are looking for a code word, today you will not find one!!)

Please feel free to post your photos of Buena Vista Street and Hollywood Land all this week, through Sunday, August 17th, 2014, 11:59 p.m., P.S.T.  

Then, stay tuned for our fifth theme on Monday, August 18th!!  We have many themes coming up in future weeks, so get your photos ready! *_


----------



## mvf-m11c

Here is a portion of many more to come later on from BVS and Hollywood Land.

Buena Vista Street
















Christmas windows on the Walter Elias & Co. store
















BVS Christmas tree
















Christmas Wreath during the BVS construction in 2011.




Hollywood Land
















Christmas window from Off the Page store


----------



## kylie71

[/IMG]


----------



## Orbitron




----------



## pattyduke34

A few from me too...












[/URL

[URL=http://s1134.photobucket.com/user/pattyduke34/media/DSC06632_zpsa6644eb6.jpg.html]


----------



## kylie71

I will post night time, in a separate post:












[/IMG][/IMG]


----------



## Phoenixrising

Here is one of my fav pics from my solo trip to DL Nov/13:


DSC06544 by greytyetti!, on Flickr

Some more Pics:


DSC06455 by greytyetti!, on Flickr



DSC06921 by greytyetti!, on Flickr



DSC06461 by greytyetti!, on Flickr

I didn't realize until I got home how many pics I had lost on my Memory card due to my hard drive dying on my camera. It's becoming very clear that I need to head back to DL during the Christmas time celebration to make up for the pics that I lost on my last trip.


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

Here are mine for this week!


----------



## sgrap

Phew, I didn't think I'd have any for the topic this week from our only Christmas-time trip in 2005, but came up with exactly one!


----------



## PHXscuba

I have no pictures of those places from either of my trips!! I did get some very good peppermint hot chocolate at Award Wieners last December though.

PHXscuba


----------



## Misskitty3

No photos to share but am loving seeing everyone else's pictures!

When the holiday parade is taped, is that usually just done over one day?  Trying to think ahead about our trip in November....if we are in the park on Saturday, Nov 8 and the taping of the parade is happening...should we avoid DL and head over to CA?  I would love to see the parade but maybe it would be less hassle to see it on Monday, the 10th instead of Saturday during the taping.  

All that to say, if there are any Disney teen stars participating on Saturday for the taping, that would just MAKE DD's bday trip.  Will we know who is in the parade prior to the day of? 

Of course, I understand the parade may not even happen the weekend we are there too.


----------



## figment_jii

I have to make a note to remind me to take more photos of BVS and DCA in general (excluding Carsland) this year!  I could only find a few.

Carthay Circle Theatre Restaurant:





The Gingerbread House inside Carthay Circle Lounge:





The Santa Sign at Elias & Co:





A Close-Up of the DCA Tree Decor:





The Mad T Party entry:


----------



## kylie71

Is the problem with photo Bucket, or DIS? Some pictures are not showing up!!!

--Lori


----------



## Speechphi

Wow, great pics everyone! We were there for the holidays in 2011; pre-BV & I guess we didn't hit Hollywoodland. These photos are definitely getting me excited for our trip this December!


----------



## yupikgal

Phoenixrising said:


> Here is one of my fav pics from my solo trip to DL Nov/13: https://flic.kr/p/i76MgVDSC06544 by greytyetti!, on Flickr  Some more Pics: https://flic.kr/p/ouYoF7DSC06455 by greytyetti!, on Flickr  https://flic.kr/p/oFFTPPDSC06921 by greytyetti!, on Flickr  https://flic.kr/p/opcoV2DSC06461 by greytyetti!, on Flickr  I didn't realize until I got home how many pics I had lost on my Memory card due to my hard drive dying on my camera. It's becoming very clear that I need to head back to DL during the Christmas time celebration to make up for the pics that I lost on my last trip.



I love your pictures! They bring back great memories and are making me so excited for our trip this November! What time of the month was your trip?


----------



## Elk Grove Chris

Only have a few:


----------



## Phoenixrising

yupikgal, I went on a solo trip to DL from Nov 23rd to Nov 29th/13. I had a wonderful time, although the crowds did overwhelm me a bit at first. However I learned quickly how to deal with them, and had a wonderful time. I'm still royally PO'D that my camera died, as I loved that digital camera and had it for many years. It took amazing pics, and replaced it with a similar, but newer model with better zoom. It's looking like the new camera holds promise of taking similiar quality pics, if not better. I figure I lost close to 200 pics over that trip and another trip I took less than 24hrs prior to the DL trip. I pretty well as much know what pics I've taken when, so it's really annoying to find alot of them missing.


----------



## rentayenta

I don't have many either which means I'll have to spend lots more time there during this next trip.


----------



## Cheshirecatty

sgrap said:


> Phew, I didn't think I'd have any for the topic this week from our only Christmas-time trip in 2005, but came up with exactly one!



Such a beautiful picture---so sad those elephants are "no more!"


----------



## crystal1313

BVS tree:











BVS Santa at Elias & Co


----------



## Cheshirecatty

*Crystal*, *love* the look on your little boy's face in the BVS tree picture---"patiently suffering" is what it reminds me of!  The Santa pic cracks me up---is he running "to" or running "away" from Santa?


----------



## Sherry E

*Vintage Mousketeer* and *Jenasweetemotion* each earned another entry into the gift card random draw for their posts to Theme Week 3 (IASWH-Fantasyland) on Sunday night.

I didn't have a chance to get back to the thread after I started this week's theme yesterday (*Buena Vista Street and Hollywood Land is the theme for the week, for anyone just tuning in*), and then I got caught up in watching assorted channels/checking various sites for news coverage of the very sad, tragic passing of Robin Williams.   (All of the "_Genie, you're free_" posts/pictures on Facebook and Twitter were especially touching.)

I have now logged all of the entries into this week's theme so far (from *Bret's* post yesterday to *crystal1313's'* post today), and everyone has another entry into the random draw!!  Awesome photos, everybody!!

Did anyone notice that I took the annoying, intrusive glare/reflection of the sun -- which many of us often encounter when trying to photograph window displays -- and made it work to my advantage in a photo?   That composition was intentional!  I was initially trying to get a shot of only the _'Twas the Night Before Christmas_ window display on Buena Vista Street.  There was a huge glare and reflection in the shot, which would have ordinarily discouraged me from taking the photo.  

Instead, I was determined to make it work for me.  I positioned myself so that some of the wording could be seen -- enough to be able to tell that it was _'Twas the Night Before Christmas_ -- with the shadow/reflection of the giant Christmas tree (and a bit of the tower) in the background, as well as getting the 'bow' or whatever that is into the top of the frame.  I decided to not let the glare and reflection ruin my shot, and I would instead embrace it and make it interesting!  

Embrace the glare, window display picture-takers!  Embrace the reflections!



​



*sgrap --* I'm glad you found a photo to use!  I don't think I realized that the Hollywood area of DCA even had any wreaths or anything in 2005, so that was very good thinking!





PHXscuba said:


> I have no pictures of those places from either of my trips!! I did get some very good peppermint hot chocolate at Award Wieners last December though.
> 
> PHXscuba



*PHX --*

Oh no!  I could have sworn you took at least one photo in the BVS area in December, but it has been a while since I read your TR about it so I am probably thinking of your earlier 2014 trips.

I'm glad you reminded me of the peppermint hot chocolate at Award Wieners!  When I do the 'Christmas-Holiday Season equivalent' of the list of seasonal foods and drinks I just typed up for the Halloween thread, I will be sure to include that item on it.  It's great to know that the hot chocolate was available at AW too, as I suspect that a lot of folks wouldn't necessarily think to look there for peppermint drinks!  Sometimes I wonder if some of these seasonal foods and drinks are available at more places in DLR than we realize.





Misskitty3 said:


> No photos to share but am loving seeing everyone else's pictures!
> 
> When the holiday parade is taped, is that usually just done over one day?  Trying to think ahead about our trip in November....if we are in the park on Saturday, Nov 8 and the taping of the parade is happening...should we avoid DL and head over to CA?  I would love to see the parade but maybe it would be less hassle to see it on Monday, the 10th instead of Saturday during the taping.
> 
> All that to say, if there are any Disney teen stars participating on Saturday for the taping, that would just MAKE DD's bday trip.  Will we know who is in the parade prior to the day of?
> 
> Of course, I understand the parade may not even happen the weekend we are there too.



*Misskitty3 --*

When the parade is taped it is usually done over 2 days -- most likely it will be 11/7 and 11/8 this year.  I have the dates on which it was taped last year, as well as the expected/probably dates for this year in this post from page 1.

It would not be a bad idea to head to DCA on 11/8, as the parade taping will increase crowds -- especially on and any anywhere close to Main Street.

I think that the names of the celebrities making an appearance at the parade will be released beforehand, but I'm not sure if the info will be released via the Parks Blog or ABC.  The Parks Blog did a piece about the parade taping last year -- with the names of all involved -- but it was after the fact, not before it!

I think that, unless there is some sort of crazy wrench thrown into the season -- like a new Christmas party that will affect the entertainment schedule in some way -- the parade should hopefully be happening on your weekend (as should the Believe in Holiday Magic fireworks).

If DLR is starting the holiday season (officially) on Friday, 11/14 -- which, of course, has still not been revealed -- it is _possible_ that there _could_ be some nights in between the parade taping and 11/14 that the Christmas Fantasy Parade doesn't run.  However, if the official season start date is earlier in the week, like 11/10 or 11/12, it's possible that DLR may just decide to keep running the parade after the taping is done.  

Of course, not only have we not yet gotten a confirmed official start date for the holiday season, but we don't know of any potential new holiday happenings that could affect the entertainment line-up for the whole season.

It's now August 12th -- we're past the time that the Parks Blog revealed the season start date last year.  At this point last year we not only had the official, confirmed date of the holiday season, but we had learned about World of Color-Winter Dreams in July!!!!  In 2012 we learned about the 20-night Candlelight Ceremony on August 15th.


* (Get moving, Disneyland!  We want dates!  Official, confirmed season dates.  Dates are important.  Dates are necessary.  We also want info about anything new that we should be expecting to happen this year in November, December and early January. Even if there is not anything new, we need dates and info!  What is with the delay??)*






kylie71 said:


> Is the problem with photo Bucket, or DIS? Some pictures are not showing up!!!
> 
> --Lori




*Lori --*

It could be either.  Photobucket is constantly messing things up, so I wouldn't be shocked if they had a hand in the problems.  I can view your photos.  What are you seeing where there should be photos?  

The problem that I am having is that, when there are a lot of photos on one page -- and many of them are very large photos -- the page doesn't want to load properly.  It either takes too long to load, or when it loads there are blank white spaces in some of the places where there should be photos.




Speechphi said:


> Wow, great pics everyone! We were there for the holidays in 2011; pre-BV & I guess we didn't hit Hollywoodland. These photos are definitely getting me excited for our trip this December!



*Speechphi --*

You didn't miss much in Hollywood in 2011.  Most of the Hollywood Land decorations in 2013 were brand new or repurposed in a new way, and there were no decorations at all during the ElecTRONica and Glow Fest days.  


​


----------



## ashnjam

Oh how i miss DL side of the boards and this thread and Sherry and all the familiar names!! No xmas trip for us this year as we are headed for DW in February. But it was our absolute favorite time to go and was so much fun following this thread! As Im sure it is for you that are planning a trip this year! I dont have too many pictures without family in them but here is a few for this weeks theme. Have fun planning!


----------



## Sherry E

*ashnjam*!

Welcome back!   It's good to see you here again.

It's funny -- I just referenced you the other day (though not by name, as I wasn't sure if I should) in a thread about a celebrity sighting at DL (in the DL Community section).  I mentioned that another DIS'er (you) had met Kurt Russell at Minnie & Friends in December!  (I remembered!)

It's sad that there is not a holiday trip on the horizon for you this year, but the February WDW trip should be amazing!

I'm so glad you posted your lovely photos for this week's theme!  (And now you have an entry into the random draw for the $25 Disney gift card I am giving away when the Countdown ends.)  We're on our 4th theme of this year's Countdown, and we have 18 more themes to go (all the way up to Monday, November 3rd)!  I hope you post again for other themes.


----------



## ashnjam

Sherry E said:


> *ashnjam*!
> 
> Welcome back!   It's good to see you here again.
> 
> It's funny -- I just referenced you the other day (though not by name, as I wasn't sure if I should) in a thread about a celebrity sighting at DL (in the DL Community section).  I mentioned that another DIS'er (you) had met Kurt Russell at Minnie & Friends in December!  (I remembered!)
> 
> It's sad that there is not a holiday trip on the horizon for you this year, but the February WDW trip should be amazing!
> 
> I'm so glad you posted your lovely photos for this week's theme!  (And now you have an entry into the random draw for the $25 Disney gift card I am giving away when the Countdown ends.)  We're on our 4th theme of this year's Countdown, and we have 18 more themes to go (all the way up to Monday, November 3rd)!  I hope you post again for other themes.



Yes i did meet Kurt Russell the morning after his CP at M&Fs i cant believe you remember that!! How do you do it?? LOL I will definitely follow along with this thread as Im a big christmas fan and can get my fix in August hehe!!


----------



## Sherry E

ashnjam said:


> Yes i did meet Kurt Russell the morning after his CP at M&Fs i cant believe you remember that!! How do you do it?? LOL I will definitely follow along with this thread as Im a big christmas fan and can get my fix in August hehe!!



*ashnjam --*

I have a good memory, and always have (though it is dulling a bit with age)!  Plus, I pay attention to what people say/write.   So often on the Internet I see that people don't really pay attention to articles or news stories they supposedly read, and in the process they miss out on pertinent details.  I'm detail-oriented, so certain specific details stick out in my mind -- not every single thing, of course, but a lot of things!

It's a good idea to follow along with the thread even when you're not planning a holiday trip in the near future.  With the 60th anniversary of DL coming next year, it is highly likely that the holiday season entertainment schedule could change.   It may change only in 2015, or it could change indefinitely.  For example, we could suddenly see a Christmas party popping up, and that would affect the Christmas parade, the holiday fireworks, etc., in some way or another.   Eventually you will do another holiday trip to DLR and will want to know what to expect from any possible changes.


----------



## crystal1313

Cheshirecatty said:


> *Crystal*, *love* the look on your little boy's face in the BVS tree picture---"patiently suffering" is what it reminds me of!  The Santa pic cracks me up---is he running "to" or running "away" from Santa?



LOL Karry!  My oldest wouldn't even get in the photo!  Then my youngest looks like he's being tortured!!   

Youngest DS is not quite sure about Santa.  That Santa at Elias was wonderful with him.  He took lots of time with both boys and even got youngest DS to bring him a candy cane....but that's about as close as youngest DS would get.  LOL.  That was two years ago.  This year he got a little closer, and really loved the Elves at Elias, but still not so sure about Santa


----------



## Cheshirecatty

Crystal, he is darling, no matter what his expression is!!!

We *absolutely loved* the Santa, at Elias & Co. last Christmas---very fun and personable!  He was so sweet, and was even able to coax my Hubby into a picture!


----------



## dhorner233

Kylie, I think that is the first time I have seen you without a poncho! 

And, how come I can't send you a private message?? :

























​


----------



## Sherry E

*Denise --*

You've got another entry into the random draw!  I love the little train under the tree!  It's so cute.

Are the treat photos from Buena Vista Street or Hollywood Land (there's no way to tell)?


----------



## rentayenta

Sherry, when will you at Disneyland again this year? We added on to our trip and will now be arriving in So Cal Dec 6, staying with my bestie for 3 nights, and then moving to the GCV for 6 nights.   Do we overlap at all?


----------



## Sherry E

rentayenta said:


> Sherry, when will you at Disneyland again this year? We added on to our trip and will now be arriving in So Cal Dec 6, staying with my bestie for 3 nights, and then moving to the GCV for 6 nights.   Do we overlap at all?



*Jenny --*

Wow!  That's a nice long holiday trip!  So it will be a total of 9 days?  Wow!  Well, at least you know you will be away from snow (which I know you are sick of!) for over a week!

While I have not yet set dates, based on my habits -- if I were a betting woman -- I would say that we will most likely overlap!  I would probably try to get there for the second night of the CP (which is 12/7), and then stay on for a few days.  That's what I did last year, and after I met *Janet/mom2rtk* on my first day, I ended up running into her 2 more times during the week.


----------



## mom2rtk

Sherry E said:


> While I have not yet set dates, based on my habits -- if I were a betting woman -- I would say that we will most likely overlap!  I would probably try to get there for the second night of the CP (which is 12/7), and then stay on for a few days.  That's what I did last year, and after I met *Janet/mom2rtk* on my first day, I ended up running into her 2 more times during the week.



I'm like a bad penny that way. 

I hope we get a chance to run into you again this year!


----------



## rentayenta

Sherry E said:


> *Jenny --*
> 
> Wow!  That's a nice long holiday trip!  So it will be a total of 9 days?  Wow!  Well, at least you know you will be away from snow (which I know you are sick of!) for over a week!
> 
> While I have not yet set dates, based on my habits -- if I were a betting woman -- I would say that we will most likely overlap!  I would probably try to get there for the second night of the CP (which is 12/7), and then stay on for a few days.  That's what I did last year, and after I met *Janet/mom2rtk* on my first day, I ended up running into her 2 more times during the week.





Ok, great. Keep me posted! We have to meet and share a holiday treat.  We won't start the Disney portion until 12/9 but we won't have to use one of our 5 Disney days to visit the beach now as we'll do it before we arrive at the GCV.  I am a happy happy girl. The only not great part is that we'll drive straight through both ways but really, nobody wants to stop in Vegas as we'll have been there over Thanksgiving weekend for soccer. Just get us to Anaheim!  The trip will be 10 days if you count drive time.


----------



## KCmike

Carthay Circle Sessions by KC MikeD, on Flickr




Red Car Trolley by KC MikeD, on Flickr




Buena Vista Street Shopping by KC MikeD, on Flickr




Carthay Circle Closeup by KC MikeD, on Flickr




Carthay&#x27;s World Premiere by KC MikeD, on Flickr





Storytellers by KC MikeD, on Flickr


----------



## mvf-m11c

One day Sherry it will be nice to be able to meet you at the parks. It is so neat to be able to meet other DISers at the parks during the holiday season.

A few from the inside of the BVS stores.


----------



## dhorner233

Sherry E said:


> *Denise --*
> 
> You've got another entry into the random draw!  I love the little train under the tree!  It's so cute.
> 
> Are the treat photos from Buena Vista Street or Hollywood Land (there's no way to tell)?



Here's the big picture on the treats. You're right, they could have been anywhere. But you can see the sign in the back on the right.


----------



## Cheshirecatty

*KCmike*the first picture of *Carthay Circle*  you posted, is breathtaking!  Thank You!


----------



## pudinhd

Santa?!?!


----------



## DLmama

I have a couple that I can use this week!  These theme weeks are making me realize that I need to pay more attention to taking pictures of everything around me.  









This one was taken in Hollywoodland during the same trip, and even though there aren't any decorations, I just love it.  DS was SO excited!


----------



## KCmike

Cheshirecatty said:


> *KCmike*the first picture of *Carthay Circle*  you posted, is breathtaking!  Thank You!



Thanks so much!  It's one of favorites from our Holiday trip last year as well.

*Sherry E*...thanks for the well wishes for missing this Holiday trip.  I've been very blessed and I hope to see my happy place next summer for the big anniversary instead.


----------



## dec2009mama

here are my pics for this weeks theme!!!


----------



## PixiDustDears

Most of mine are photopass+ pictures (which I love!).  I had decided that I wanted to put down the camera and be a part of the pictures for this trip.


----------



## rentayenta

I'm am loving everyone's photos. Its amazing how beautiful the parks are during the holidays.


----------



## kylie71

Denise and Brett--  I REALLY love the Christmas tree with the glass train under it..  Just Beautiful!!

KC Mike, Beautiful as always!   I am really Enjoying all the BVS photo's!!



--Lori


----------



## tksbaskets

Thank you everyone for posting these great pictures!  

I'm a bit late to the weekly party.  We were away driving our son to his new job in Texas.   Somehow again my notifications stopped for a bit and then magically reappeared right as I would have gone searching for this thread.

*Sherry* I too am incredibly saddened by the passing of Robin Williams.  

I will upload my pics to Photobucket to night to be ready to post.  Hard to believe last December was our first look at Carsland and BVS.  

TK


----------



## Sherry E

I've logged all of the recent entries, from *ashnjam's* photos yesterday to *Amanda's* photos today, and everyone has another entry into the random draw!

I'm going to start posting fewer photos in my intros to the theme weeks/days -- like maybe just 3 or 4 per theme week/theme day!  For one thing, it will save me loads of time to just pick a few pictures instead of spending hours trying to decide which 25 photos to use!  

Also, most importantly, I don't think it's necessary for me to post a lot this year because everyone seems to be getting the hang of what kinds of photos to use, whereas in the past it may have been more necessary at times for me to show some ideas/suggestions.

So, if you notice that my intro posts suddenly have only a couple or few photos in them from this point forward, you'll know why!  It's not that I don't have the photos to post (on the contrary -- I take thousands of pictures, which is why I can do these Countdowns and break everything up into different themes), but I am just saving myself a lot of time and leaving room for our participants to figure out what to contribute!


----------



## tksbaskets

Sherry E said:


> I've logged all of the recent entries, from *ashnjam's* photos yesterday to *Amanda's* photos today, and everyone has another entry into the random draw!
> 
> I'm going to start posting fewer photos in my intros to the theme weeks/days -- like maybe just 3 or 4 per theme week/theme day!  For one thing, it will save me loads of time to just pick a few pictures instead of spending hours trying to decide which 25 photos to use!
> 
> Also, most importantly, I don't think it's necessary for me to post a lot this year because everyone seems to be getting the hang of what kinds of photos to use, whereas in the past it may have been more necessary at times for me to show some ideas/suggestions.
> 
> So, if you notice that my intro posts suddenly have only a couple or few photos in them from this point forward, you'll know why!  It's not that I don't have the photos to post (on the contrary -- I take thousands of pictures, which is why I can do these Countdowns and break everything up into different themes), but I am just saving myself a lot of time and leaving room for our participants to figure out what to contribute!



Great plan!  Free yourself up to enjoy the fruits of your labor


----------



## Sherry E

tksbaskets said:


> Thank you everyone for posting these great pictures!
> 
> I'm a bit late to the weekly party.  We were away driving our son to his new job in Texas.   Somehow again my notifications stopped for a bit and then magically reappeared right as I would have gone searching for this thread.
> 
> *Sherry* I too am incredibly saddened by the passing of Robin Williams.
> 
> I will upload my pics to Photobucket to night to be ready to post.  Hard to believe last December was our first look at Carsland and BVS.
> 
> TK



Hi, *TK*!

I remembered reading in a different thread that you had to go out of town, so I figured you might be a bit late in your post.  It's still early yet -- we're only at Wednesday!   

I hope your son has an awesome experience with his Texas job, though I'm sure you will miss him tremendously.

I'm glad you saw my Robin Williams comment.  (I didn't think anyone paid attention to my post that referenced his passing.)  It's such a tragic situation, isn't it?  And so very, very sad and unnecessary.





tksbaskets said:


> Great plan!  Free yourself up to enjoy the fruits of your labor



Yeah.   I don't know about the fruits of my labor but...it's just a lot of time spent, and I don't think it matters (sharing my pictures, that is).


----------



## dolphingirl47

I think I am going to have to do a checklist of the photos I want to take. There is so many photos that I see that I think "I want that kind of photo for my trip report". And of course, it will help for the countdown next year as well.

I am still in shock about Robin William's passing. This is now the third of my "heroes" from my teenage years who is no longer with us (the other two were Michael Jackson and Patrick Swayze) and in a strange way it makes me very aware of my own mortality. 

Corinna


----------



## kylie71

I feel the same exact way!   Its just hard to believe, such a vibrant person, and so well liked and loved, could feel so alone and sad enough to take his own life... I honestly do not think he had a clue how loved he was!!!

Last night Lauren Bacall also passed away, they say it happens in 3's, who is next?   

--Lori


----------



## Brunolvr

It has been on my "bucket list" for years to see Disneyland at Christmastime. So, finally, this December my adult daughter will accompany me for this 1st time trip. We will arrive on December 2nd, staying for 3 nights at the DL Hotel.

I'll take the time to read all the info I can but have a few questions. What should I make sure we not miss since this will be my 1st and final trip to DL at Christmastime? Any little "secrets" or places only the longtime DL visitors know about? 

I would love to see World of Color but after reading about it, I know with my bad back, I wouldn't be able to stand that long in line. 

Disneyland, here we come!!!


----------



## rentayenta

Brunolvr said:


> It has been on my "bucket list" for years to see Disneyland at Christmastime. So, finally, this December my adult daughter will accompany me for this 1st time trip. We will arrive on December 2nd, staying for 3 nights at the DL Hotel.
> 
> I'll take the time to read all the info I can but have a few questions. What should I make sure we not miss since this will be my 1st and final trip to DL at Christmastime? Any little "secrets" or places only the longtime DL visitors know about?
> 
> I would love to see World of Color but after reading about it, I know with my bad back, I wouldn't be able to stand that long in line.
> 
> Disneyland, here we come!!!









This is wonderful!


----------



## Misskitty3

sherry e said:


> [
> 
> *misskitty3 --*
> 
> when the parade is taped it is usually done over 2 days -- most likely it will be 11/7 and 11/8 this year.  I have the dates on which it was taped last year, as well as the expected/probably dates for this year in this post from page 1.
> 
> It would not be a bad idea to head to dca on 11/8, as the parade taping will increase crowds -- especially on and any anywhere close to main street.
> 
> I think that the names of the celebrities making an appearance at the parade will be released beforehand, but i'm not sure if the info will be released via the parks blog or abc.  The parks blog did a piece about the parade taping last year -- with the names of all involved -- but it was after the fact, not before it!
> 
> I think that, unless there is some sort of crazy wrench thrown into the season -- like a new christmas party that will affect the entertainment schedule in some way -- the parade should hopefully be happening on your weekend (as should the believe in holiday magic fireworks).
> 
> If dlr is starting the holiday season (officially) on friday, 11/14 -- which, of course, has still not been revealed -- it is _possible_ that there _could_ be some nights in between the parade taping and 11/14 that the christmas fantasy parade doesn't run.  However, if the official season start date is earlier in the week, like 11/10 or 11/12, it's possible that dlr may just decide to keep running the parade after the taping is done.
> 
> Of course, not only have we not yet gotten a confirmed official start date for the holiday season, but we don't know of any potential new holiday happenings that could affect the entertainment line-up for the whole season.
> 
> It's now august 12th -- we're past the time that the parks blog revealed the season start date last year.  At this point last year we not only had the official, confirmed date of the holiday season, but we had learned about world of color-winter dreams in july!!!!  In 2012 we learned about the 20-night candlelight ceremony on august 15th.
> 
> 
> * (get moving, disneyland!  We want dates!  Official, confirmed season dates.  Dates are important.  Dates are necessary.  We also want info about anything new that we should be expecting to happen this year in november, december and early january. Even if there is not anything new, we need dates and info!  What is with the delay??)*
> noon/evening.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/center]





Thank you for this information!  Saturday will be our 1st day in the park and so we will have our MM that day.  DD will want to do Splash Mountain about a dozen times once it opens and then maybe we will head over to CA.  We are only in the parks on Sat, Sun and Monday before we head home on Tuesday.  

When they tape the parades, do they usually stick to the regular parade hours of later afternoon?









pudinhd said:


> Santa?!?!



Totally awesome!!!


----------



## petals

pudinhd said:


> Santa?!?!



I loled!  Love it!


----------



## Sherry E

Brunolvr said:


> It has been on my "bucket list" for years to see Disneyland at Christmastime. So, finally, this December my adult daughter will accompany me for this 1st time trip. We will arrive on December 2nd, staying for 3 nights at the DL Hotel.
> 
> I'll take the time to read all the info I can but have a few questions. What should I make sure we not miss since this will be my 1st and final trip to DL at Christmastime? Any little "secrets" or places only the longtime DL visitors know about?
> 
> I would love to see World of Color but after reading about it, I know with my bad back, I wouldn't be able to stand that long in line.
> 
> Disneyland, here we come!!!



Welcome to the Disneyland at Christmas/Holiday Season Superthread, *Brunolvr*!

I thought that someone else would have responded to you and given some ideas, but no one did!

Well, first of all, let me say that you are in for a treat!  If you love Christmas/the holiday season, you will absolutely adore it at Disneyland Resort.  It is -- and I don't think I am the only one who feels this way -- absolutely wonderful, charming, magical, enchanting, beautiful, etc.  I think that you and your daughter will have a great time!



I will suggest all of the expected, obvious things to do/see, but chances are that you would discover them anyway:

Seeing the Winter Castle at night (aglow in icicles);

Riding It's a Small World Holiday (and see that at night too, as the lights are stunning);

Haunted Mansion Holiday;

Jingle Cruise (the Jungle Cruise with holiday touches);

Viva Navidad in California Adventure (a vibrant, jubilant, uplifting celebration);

A Christmas Fantasy Parade; and

Believe in Holiday Magic Fireworks (with snowfall on Main Street at the end of the show), etc.



However, if your bad back might be an issue for Winter Dreams, it could be an issue when waiting for the parade or fireworks too.  (I have a bad back as well, so I can empathize!)


You might also want to try the Holiday Time tour, so you can get reserved seats for the Christmas Fantasy Parade, as well as priority boarding on Haunted Mansion Holiday and It's a Small World Holiday.  You will also get a treat sample of some kind, a pin and a cookie and cocoa.



Some holiday things that some people may miss around Disneyland Resort:

The Storybook Land Canal Boat ride.  There are teeny tiny Christmas decorations on the cottages and lawns along that ride, which a lot of people probably overlook;

The "Winter Ornament Workshop" for onsite hotel guests only.  At the Grand Californian Hotel (easy to walk to from the Disneyland Hotel, the Workshop was making snow globes last year);

The "Merriest Holiday Hunt" (another onsite hotel guest exclusive;  I have not done it and no one seems to know what it entails because it has been kept quiet, but I'm sure it will be available again this year -- it must be a scavenger hunt sort of thing);

IF it is happening during your time at Disneyland Resort -- and I am not sure if it will be, as the schedule is very limited -- the Gingerbread Workshop at Ralph Brennan's Jazz Kitchen in Downtown Disney is very popular;

There is an ice rink in Downtown Disney as well;

Take some time to visit the Grand Californian Hotel lobby and have a seat in one of their deceptively comfortable chairs, or in front of the nearby hearth.  You can get a snack or beverage and bring it with you.  The giant Christmas tree, the pianist, guitarist, Dickens Carolers and Santa all appear in the lobby during the season, and the atmosphere is really relaxing and festive at the same time;

If you and your daughter like the occasional adult beverages, Trader Sam's in the Disneyland Hotel always gets rave reviews, and there are also fun Christmas decorations inside;


Don't miss the small gingerbread houses in Storytellers Café at the Grand Californian Hotel and in White Water Snacks (also at the GCH);

Check out the miniature gingerbread model of the Cozy Cone in the office of the Cozy Cone Motel in Cars Land; 

Visit the Jingle Jangle Jamboree in Frontierland for music, holiday crafts, a petting zoo, characters in holiday attire, candy cane-colored cotton candy, etc.;

You could order an In-Room celebration for your hotel room (with a mini-Christmas tree, basket or stocking of some sort); and

If you are up for a visit with Santa, he can be found at all 3 hotels and in both parks.



I could go on and on, and I'm sure I would still leave out a bunch of things!!  Hopefully someone else here will be able to think of something else to suggest to you!

Stick around -- we have been doing our annual Theme Week Countdown in this thread for the last few weeks (which features lots of Disneyland Resort holiday photos broken down into themes), and will be doing it all the way up to Monday, 11/3.  We are on our 4th theme of the Countdown this week (Buena Vista Street and Hollywood Land), and we have already covered 3 themes (Santa Claus/PhotoPass/Holiday Characters;  Believe in Holiday Magic Fireworks/A Christmas Fantasy Parade; and It's a Small World Holiday/Fantasyland).  Lots of photos have been posted, and there are lots more to come.

We can help you try to find info if you don't know where to look in the thread, or on the forum.







Misskitty3 said:


> Thank you for this information!  Saturday will be our 1st day in the park and so we will have our MM that day.  DD will want to do Splash Mountain about a dozen times once it opens and then maybe we will head over to CA.  We are only in the parks on Sat, Sun and Monday before we head home on Tuesday.
> 
> When they tape the parades, do they usually stick to the regular parade hours of later afternoon?



*Misskitty3 --*

You're very welcome!

If this calendar from last year (from our very own wdwinfo.com site) is correct, it appears that on 11/8 and 11/9 the parade had a usual schedule.  I find it curious that the parade had the exact schedule it normally has on _non_-taping days, but I would imagine that there are some stops and starts -- you know, they probably have to stop everything if some bit of footage has been compromised, or if the lighting is not right or whatever, and then resume taping.

​


----------



## marlana323

Thank you Sherry for your response to Brunolvr!  It helped me tremendously too being our first time.

I don't have anything to contribute but have been loving everyone's posts and photos.  Just wanted to say thanks all!!

I'm following the code word challenge too....just wanted you to know I'm following along but don't have much to add.  Next year though...look out!  LOL


----------



## kylie71

Welcome Marlana!   I hope you have a Wonderful trip to DLR over the holidays!  When are you going?   Is this your first trip?

Its very Magical!

--Lori


----------



## marlana323

Thanks Kylie.  We are going the 7-12.  It's our second trip and first over the Christmas holiday.  My daughter's 8th birthday also falls in there.    We (I) can hardly wait.


----------



## tksbaskets

Brunolvr said:


> It has been on my "bucket list" for years to see Disneyland at Christmastime. So, finally, this December my adult daughter will accompany me for this 1st time trip. We will arrive on December 2nd, staying for 3 nights at the DL Hotel.
> 
> I'll take the time to read all the info I can but have a few questions. What should I make sure we not miss since this will be my 1st and final trip to DL at Christmastime? Any little "secrets" or places only the longtime DL visitors know about?
> 
> I would love to see World of Color but after reading about it, I know with my bad back, I wouldn't be able to stand that long in line.
> 
> Disneyland, here we come!!!



I'll second everything *Sherry* mentioned above.  I'd strongly consider taking the guided Holiday Tour.  We've done it twice (I preferred the earlier tour as I am better able to take decent pictures in daylight).  As for World of Color - I'd suggest renting a wheel chair that evening and then using your WOC Fastpass (that you get in the morning or get as part of a dining package - we did the boxed lunch at Wine Country T.) and then sitting in the wheelchair area.  You could stand for part of it if you want but I think you could see enough (and your DD could be in the area with you) that you would really enjoy the show.

Take time to enjoy Mainstreet at night.  It is truly magical 

You may _think_ this will be your only time at DL during the holidays   if you are like many of us here you'll find a way to get back again or just enjoy vicariously through this AWESOME thread.

TK


----------



## ashnjam

marlana323 that was our exact dates we went last year. You will love it the parks are beautiful and the crowds were light. It was crazy the amount of stuff we could get done by getting there at RD. Have a blast!


----------



## Brunolvr

Sherry E said:


> Welcome to the Disneyland at Christmas/Holiday Season Superthread, *Brunolvr*!
> 
> I thought that someone else would have responded to you and given some ideas, but no one did!
> 
> Well, first of all, let me say that you are in for a treat!  If you love Christmas/the holiday season, you will absolutely adore it at Disneyland Resort.  It is -- and I don't think I am the only one who feels this way -- absolutely wonderful, charming, magical, enchanting, beautiful, etc.  I think that you and your daughter will have a great time!
> 
> 
> 
> I will suggest all of the expected, obvious things to do/see, but chances are that you would discover them anyway:
> 
> Seeing the Winter Castle at night (aglow in icicles);
> 
> Riding It's a Small World Holiday (and see that at night too, as the lights are stunning);
> 
> Haunted Mansion Holiday;
> 
> Jingle Cruise (the Jungle Cruise with holiday touches);
> 
> Viva Navidad in California Adventure (a vibrant, jubilant, uplifting celebration);
> 
> A Christmas Fantasy Parade; and
> 
> Believe in Holiday Magic Fireworks (with snowfall on Main Street at the end of the show), etc.
> 
> 
> 
> However, if your bad back might be an issue for Winter Dreams, it could be an issue when waiting for the parade or fireworks too.  (I have a bad back as well, so I can empathize!)
> 
> 
> You might also want to try the Holiday Time tour, so you can get reserved seats for the Christmas Fantasy Parade, as well as priority boarding on Haunted Mansion Holiday and It's a Small World Holiday.  You will also get a treat sample of some kind, a pin and a cookie and cocoa.
> 
> 
> 
> Some holiday things that some people may miss around Disneyland Resort:
> 
> The Storybook Land Canal Boat ride.  There are teeny tiny Christmas decorations on the cottages and lawns along that ride, which a lot of people probably overlook;
> 
> The "Winter Ornament Workshop" for onsite hotel guests only.  At the Grand Californian Hotel (easy to walk to from the Disneyland Hotel, the Workshop was making snow globes last year);
> 
> The "Merriest Holiday Hunt" (another onsite hotel guest exclusive;  I have not done it and no one seems to know what it entails because it has been kept quiet, but I'm sure it will be available again this year -- it must be a scavenger hunt sort of thing);
> 
> IF it is happening during your time at Disneyland Resort -- and I am not sure if it will be, as the schedule is very limited -- the Gingerbread Workshop at Ralph Brennan's Jazz Kitchen in Downtown Disney is very popular;
> 
> There is an ice rink in Downtown Disney as well;
> 
> Take some time to visit the Grand Californian Hotel lobby and have a seat in one of their deceptively comfortable chairs.  You can get a snack or beverage and bring it with you.  The giant Christmas tree in the lobby, the nearby hearth, the pianist, guitarist, Dickens Carolers and Santa all appear in the lobby during the season, and the atmosphere is really relaxing and festive at the same time;
> 
> If you and your daughter like the occasional adult beverages, Trader Sam's in the Disneyland Hotel always gets rave reviews, and there are also fun Christmas decorations inside;
> 
> 
> Don't miss the small gingerbread houses in Storytellers Café at the Grand Californian Hotel and in White Water Snacks (also at the GCH);
> 
> Check out the miniature gingerbread model of the Cozy Cone in the office of the Cozy Cone Motel in Cars Land;
> 
> Visit the Jingle Jangle Jamboree in Frontierland for music, holiday crafts, a petting zoo, characters in holiday attire, candy cane-colored cotton candy, etc.;
> 
> You could order an In-Room celebration for your hotel room (with a mini-Christmas tree, basket or stocking of some sort); and
> 
> If you are up for a visit with Santa, he can be found at all 3 hotels and in both parks.
> 
> 
> 
> I could go on and on, and I'm sure I would still leave out a bunch of things!!  Hopefully someone else here will be able to think of something else to suggest to you!
> 
> Stick around -- we have been doing our annual Theme Week Countdown in this thread for the last few weeks (which features lots of Disneyland Resort holiday photos broken down into themes), and will be doing it all the way up to Monday, 11/3.  We are on our 4th theme of the Countdown this week (Buena Vista Street and Hollywood Land), and we have already covered 3 themes (Santa Claus/PhotoPass/Holiday Characters;  Believe in Holiday Magic Fireworks/A Christmas Fantasy Parade; and It's a Small World Holiday/Fantasyland).  Lots of photos have been posted, and there are lots more to come.
> 
> We can help you try to find info if you don't know where to look in the thread, or on the forum.
> 
> 
> ​



WOW!  Thank you for all the ideas!

When and how can you reserve the "Holiday Time Tour"?  My daughter had mentioned to me earlier about wanting to treat me to the "Walking in Walt's DL Footsteps" tour.  How do the 2 compare? 

I really don't have too much of a problem as long as I keep on walking but if I stand too long my back gives out on me.


----------



## Sherry E

*Seasonal foods & beverages alert!

Starbucks will begin making/selling its Pumpkin Spice Lattes on Monday, August 25th -- which means that the 3 Starbucks locations at Disneyland Resort should have the lattes as well, I would think (and probably a few seasonal snacks to go with them)!!

I have not tried one of the Pumpkin Spice Lattes, but supposedly August 25th is earlier than when they were available last year.  Starbucks customers -- is that true?

In any case -- as I said in the Halloween thread -- I am guessing that there must be a surge of anti-summer sentiment and a push for the arrival of autumnal things from other people too!  I'm not the only one!*




marlana323 said:


> Thank you Sherry for your response to Brunolvr!  It helped me tremendously too being our first time.
> 
> I don't have anything to contribute but have been loving everyone's posts and photos.  Just wanted to say thanks all!!
> 
> I'm following the code word challenge too....just wanted you to know I'm following along but don't have much to add.  Next year though...look out!  LOL




*marlana323 --*

You're very welcome!  I'm glad the information helped.  (I was typing quickly when I responded to *Brunolvr *and had to go back and fix my typos and mistakes!)

Hopefully you also saw my reply to you about the Candlelight Ceremony a couple of weeks ago as well.  The pages of the thread may have turned quickly, and I wasn't sure if you missed it!

I'm glad to know that someone else is following the Code Word Challenge!  I suspected that someone out there was secretly following along (along with *Corinna*, who I know is following along) and not speaking up!  

I wanted to be able to provide some way -- small though it may be -- for the folks without photos to contribute to be able to try to win a gift card too, so they wouldn't be left out.  Of course, the photo contributors can't do the Code Word Challenge and vice versa, but between the two segments of the Countdown there will be 3 people who end up winning Disney gift cards by the time we're all done in early November!

​


----------



## kylie71

Yay for Starbucks!  So, Fall flavors before Labor Day!!   I am sure Costco has their Christmas tree's up now..........  
Thanks for the info, Sherry!  I have not been to DTD since the new Starbucks opened, is it big?

--Lori


----------



## Sherry E

Brunolvr said:


> WOW!  Thank you for all the ideas!
> 
> When and how can you reserve the "Holiday Time Tour"?  My daughter had mentioned to me earlier about wanting to treat me to the "Walking in Walt's DL Footsteps" tour.  How do the 2 compare?
> 
> I really don't have too much of a problem as long as I keep on walking but if I stand too long my back gives out on me.



*Brunolvr --*

You're very welcome!

In this post from page 1 of this thread, look under Main Street/Holiday Tour and you will find some links to great reviews/recaps of the Holiday tour from last year and previous years, from various members of this board (including *tksbaskets*, *DizNee Luver*, *the_princess*, *DisneyJamieCA*, etc.).  Most people feel it is worth it for the reserved parade seats, but the fast loading on the holiday-specific rides is also a huge plus!

I haven't done the WIWF tour or the holiday tour, sadly, so I can't make a comparison.  The Holiday Tour usually gets positive reviews unless it rains -- in which case, the parade would be cancelled and the parade seats that people paid for would be useless!

I have the same issue -- if I keep moving and walking, the pain and back issues are not as bad.  If I am standing in one specific spot for too long (could be in the kitchen, in line somewhere, or wherever), the pain is worse.






kylie71 said:


> Yay for Starbucks!  So, Fall flavors before Labor Day!!   I am sure Costco has their Christmas tree's up now..........
> Thanks for the info, Sherry!  I have not been to DTD since the new Starbucks opened, is it big?
> 
> --Lori



*Lori --*

Before Labor Day, indeed!  This is not where I saw the mention of the Lattes returning on 8/25 -- I actually saw it discussed on one of the holiday-related pages I belong to on Facebook -- but here is an article, titled "Pumpkin Spice Lattes returning earlier than usual" about it that I just found.

The DTD Starbucks is big -- at least it seemed much bigger than the Starbucks closest to where I live, though maybe I was imagining it.  It's a very nice Starbucks.  I went in and got a slice of lemon loaf and a cookie back in April.  They don't take AP discounts at the location in DTD, but they take them at location in DCA and in DL.


----------



## crystal1313

Sherry, how much and how long is the holiday tour?  We can only probably go for a day or two and debating if that's worth it for the treats and attractions.  TiA!


----------



## Sherry E

*Reese's Peanut Butter Ice Cream CHRISTMAS TREES were spotted at Walmart, on August 11th!!  (I didn't spot them, but I found the report of the sighting online -- we're not sure if they are really old, from last year, or brand new!)*

As I said in the Halloween Superthread, I am strangely horrified and delighted by this news, all at the same time! The regular Reese's Peanut Butter Trees haven't even hit the shelves yet (nor have the Reese's Peanut Butter Pumpkins, from what I have heard), but the ice cream versions are already out in at least one store!


Meanwhile, the pumpkin and Fall goodies are creeping into various stores.  I have been doing "Pumpkin Watch 2014" over in the Halloween thread, but it looks like I might have to keep an eye on the holiday season goodies too ("Peppermint Watch"?  "Tree Watch"?  "Santa Watch"?  "Gingerbread Watch"??).

​





crystal1313 said:


> Sherry, how much and how long is the holiday tour?  We can only probably go for a day or two and debating if that's worth it for the treats and attractions.  TiA!



*Crystal --*

*Jamie* is a great one to ask about the Tour -- she did it last year, so she probably remembers what she paid and the length of the tour!  I don't think that TK *(tksbaskets)* did the tour last year, but she has done it in the past, and would be great to give details on the tour length.



​


----------



## mlnbabies

My first trip and birthday trip will be from Dec. 9-13. I don't have any photos so I am following the code word game.

I am interested in the tours but I don't think the rest of my party would want to go. I don't know about taking the time away from parks to do a tour. We will be in the parks for 3 days.

I don't think we will get back to DL again. We do have a 16th birthday to celebrate at WDW in 12-15.


----------



## pudinhd

Misskitty3 said:


> Totally awesome!!!



Thanks!!



petals said:


> I loled!  Love it!



Yay!


----------



## blackjackdelta

A couple of snaps from me...


























Everyone enjoy their holiday trips,

Jack


----------



## tksbaskets

*crystal1313*  I believe the Holiday Tour about 2 1/2 hours plus the parade.  Our tour started at 12:30 and ended with the 3 pm parade if I recall.

December 2013

I'm counting this as BVS because you can tell Grumpy is so happy to be here!  Although I miss the candy cane stripped letters, this fits with the BVS theme.





Don't forget to look around right as you enter BVS.  So many festive decorations.










Let's stop and listen to the Bell Ringers shall we?  It's worth your time. 





DH appreciates a well appointed bench.





Hey - we found a Photopass Photographer so I'm actually IN the photo!  As you can see Donald is 'thrilled' 





It's all about perspective (or the ability of the person holding the camera) The tree really doesn't lean in person...





My attempt to compose like Mike...Bret...Sherry...Elk...and so many more great DIS photographers.  Sigh.










The Hollywoodland to BVS Trolly.  Sometimes for transportation:





Sometimes for entertainment:










Sometimes it just looked cool at night:





I'm really enjoying everyone's contributions!

TK


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

I don't remember the cost for the tour, sorry. I think the tour was about 3 hours. It was well worth it, IMO.


----------



## mom2rtk

I think the tour was in the neighborhood of $70 or so.

I highly recommend the tour. If you do it on a really busy park day (think Friday, Saturday or Sunday) you won't lose much park time because of the 3 rides plus parade you get priority access to.


----------



## Jenasweetemotion

Here are a few of mine. Can't wait to take more pictures of these areas. This photo challenge made me realize I never really take pictures in this area which is a shame. 





We were riding in a passing trolly. I love riding the trolly at night. 


 









Loved the addition of Santa and his sleigh.


----------



## Irony personified

Jack and I did the Holiday tour this past November. If you get the chance, DO IT. It was great fun, lots of info on the different decorations in both parks, a treat from CA, two rides without waiting, AND the seats right outside IASM for the parade, along with hot chocolate. When they did the countdown and lights came on at IASM, the most magical thing I've ever experienced at DL. He has wonderful pics, I'll have him post them.


----------



## marlana323

Is anyone else having trouble deciding on where to stay?  We stayed at the GCH last time and I have booked the DLH for our December trip but I keep wavering back and forth.  My kids are 7 and 9 and thought DLH would be fun but GCH was amazing last time.  

Any advice?  We are staying Sunday - Friday...would it be crazy to split it?  My DH thinks I'm nuts!


----------



## crystal1313

Thanks for the info on the tours guys!  3 hours sounds reasonable, especially with a 6 and 5 year old =)


----------



## Sherry E

*As we continue to patiently await an official announcement of the holiday season start and end date from Disney, I am wondering what the delay is!  

The fact that Disney has not come out with an official date yet could be a good sign or a bad sign, depending on how you look at it.  It could mean that there is something -- some big new event or addition to the season -- that they are waiting for details on before including it in a Parks Blog or Press Release.  

Or, the delay could mean that nothing new or different is happening this year at all -- which would be fine with me, as last year's holiday season was pretty great -- and, therefore, there is no reason to rush a holiday season announcement blog until after Labor Day.

However, in August of the last couple of years there have been holiday-related blogs or bits of info released (August being the 3-month point before the season is expected to start every year, presumably giving people time to plan trips), or info has trickled out in some other way by this point in the month.  I would have to think that something is coming, news-wise -- even if it is just the announcement of the official dates and nothing else -- this month.  

We have just over two weeks of August left (and, by the way, yay for that sweet miracle!)-- and 3 more of those wacky #GetHappier/Monday Surprise deals to contend with between now and Labor Day -- so I guess we should be on hyper-alert, because something is coming.  As popular as the holiday season has become at DLR, I can't see any logic whatsoever in waiting until after Labor Day to post the season start and end dates.  


​



Reminder (to all the last-minute photo contributors)!!

You've got all of today (Friday, 8/15), tomorrow (Saturday, 8/16) and Sunday, 8/17, until 11:59 p.m., P.S.T., to submit your photos of "Buena Vista Street and Hollywood Land"!  In 3 days -- on Monday, 8/18 -- we will move on to a brand new theme (our fifth theme!).*


I have logged everyone's contributions (I am really loving all of the fun, happy, amazing and colorful photos that everyone has posted so far!), with the most recent ones being *Jenasweetemotion, blackjackdelta and tksbaskets*!!   Jenasweetemotion and TK each have another entry into the random draw, and Jack has his first entry into the random draw!

I'm also glad to see that some of our non-photo contributors are playing along (quietly) with the Code Word Challenge portion of the contest/Countdown!

It will be exciting to see who ends up winning the 3 Disney gift cards when we wrap this up in November! 

Of course, for those who are submitting photos, it will increase your chances of winning if you contribute to as many of the themes as possible (we have 18 more themes to go in the coming months and weeks).   However, I will point out that the person who won the gift card for the photo part of the Countdown last year (*Mickeybell*) was not the one who contributed to the most themes!  She contributed to quite a few themes, but she did not have the most contributions!  In fact, *Mickeybell* was not even among the Top 5 most frequent photo contributors in the Theme Week Countdown of 2013!

I guess my point is, you never know who will win in these random drawings, so don't be afraid/reluctant to enter the Countdown even if you only have one photo for one theme and that's it!  The winner could be someone who posted one photo, one time, or it could be someone who has contributed to many themes!  That's how "random" the selection will be (to choose the 2 photo contributor winners, I will literally be putting my hand into a box of names scribbled on crumpled pieces of paper, which are mixed up/tossed around, and blindly pulling out the names of two winners).



​


Thank you, *TK, Jamie and Janet *for the info on tour length and approximate tour price!


​



Thank you, also, *TK*, for generously including me in the same sentence with Bret, Mike and Elk in terms of composition.  That's very kind and thoughtful (if largely untrue!) of you to say.  My camera may be little -- and not a DSLR -- but I do try very hard and take a lot of time with my photos, always attempting (albeit, sometimes unsuccessfully) to get something interesting or slightly different, because I love the whole process of taking pictures and "creating."   A couple of my BVS-HL photos had not been posted anywhere prior to this Theme Week, and I was excited to share them.

Your photos have been awesome!  Your tower/fountain photo is certainly better than anything I have been able to get of the tower/fountain thus far, as there are always too many people in the way and I can never get the shot I want to get, from the angle I want.  If I try to rush and snap hastily, it will be a big, blurry mess.   I cannot get a shot of the Storytellers statue on BVS without 9 million people in the way as well.  Also, I cannot get a photo on the Storybook Land boat ride to save my life.

I've really been delighted and impressed with the quality and variety of photos that we have seen from all of our contributors in the Theme Weeks thus far, and I can't wait to see what you all have to offer in the upcoming weeks/months!



​




Irony personified said:


> Jack and I did the Holiday tour this past November. If you get the chance, DO IT. It was great fun, lots of info on the different decorations in both parks, a treat from CA, two rides without waiting, AND the seats right outside IASM for the parade, along with hot chocolate. When they did the countdown and lights came on at IASM, the most magical thing I've ever experienced at DL. *He has wonderful pics, I'll have him post them*.



Hi, *Irony*!

Welcome.

I'd love to see Jack's photos -- but tell him to hang onto them until November 3rd, or until we hit another theme that the photos can fit into!  

Our "It's a Small World Holiday--Fantasyland" theme week was last week.  Right now we are in "Buena Vista Street--Hollywood Land week," and on Monday, 8/18 we will be switching to a brand new theme.  (Prior to IASWH-FL week we covered "A Christmas Fantasy Parade--Believe in Holiday Magic Fireworks" and "Santa Claus--PhotoPass--Holiday Characters"!)

I am afraid that if anyone posts photos from a previous theme, any newcomers or sudden arrivals to the Countdown may see what was posted and think that we are in _that_ theme instead of the current one.  (A lot of folks will not go back to my Theme Week intro post from Monday and will just look at what has recently been posted to get a sense of what the theme is.)  Since this Countdown is also a contest in which people are trying to win Disney gift cards, I need to keep things somewhat on track, photo-wise!  (_Though we're still here to discuss all aspects of the holiday season, answer questions and ponder breaking news as it comes in_!)

Monday, November 3rd will be our "Holiday Cornucopia" week.  That's the week in which everyone can submit photos for previous themes that they were not able to make it into earlier in the Countdown, as well as a lot of other holiday photos of all types, in and out of Disney parks -- but I will explain more about that as we get closer to November.



​


----------



## ashnjam

marlana323 said:


> Is anyone else having trouble deciding on where to stay?  We stayed at the GCH last time and I have booked the DLH for our December trip but I keep wavering back and forth.  My kids are 7 and 9 and thought DLH would be fun but GCH was amazing last time.
> 
> Any advice?  We are staying Sunday - Friday...would it be crazy to split it?  My DH thinks I'm nuts!



We went last year the same dates you are going and stayed at DLH. The kids in our group were 8, 10, 13 we had a DTD/park view and it was amazing! Looking at the christmas lights of DTD and the skating rink was so cool to see at night from our room. The hotel SCREAMS disney and the kids still talk about DLH. Never stayed at the GCH so can't help much there. Have fun!!


----------



## Luisa

Going through my pictures to find some for this weeks theme I realised just how out of focus many of them are! I really need to practice some more


----------



## mvf-m11c

Some old Classics of Hollywood Land where it had some holiday decorations on the lamp posts. 




The old Hollywood Pictures Backlot entrance with the elephants


----------



## dhorner233




----------



## Orbitron

I have just learned that ¡Viva Navidad! is coming back this year. A friend of ours, that was part of it last Christmas season and knows Minnie Mouse very well, had an audition for the show today. I can't wait to see it again!


----------



## dsneygirl

marlana323 said:


> Is anyone else having trouble deciding on where to stay?  We stayed at the GCH last time and I have booked the DLH for our December trip but I keep wavering back and forth.  My kids are 7 and 9 and thought DLH would be fun but GCH was amazing last time.
> 
> Any advice?  We are staying Sunday - Friday...would it be crazy to split it?  My DH thinks I'm nuts!



By some miracle we got the GC on points (DVC members) and we my ODS said he wanted to stay at the DLH again!  Really?


----------



## lucysmom

Oh, I am excited to hear about Viva Navida!. Even though we were there for five days last year, I didn't make it to see that. I was going to go our last day. We were a short walk away, staying at the GCH for heaven's sake. But, my feet gave out. This year it will be one of the first spots I go.


----------



## Sherry E

*Remember, last-minute photo contributors, you have until tomorrow night -- Sunday, 8/17/14, at 11:59 p.m., P.S.T. -- to submit your photos for this week's theme, which is "Buena Vista Street and Hollywood Land."  On Monday, 8/18 we will begin a new theme!!*



*Luisa *has earned another entry into the random draw!






Orbitron said:


> I have just learned that ¡Viva Navidad! is coming back this year. A friend of ours, that was part of it last Christmas season and knows Minnie Mouse very well, had an audition for the show today. I can't wait to see it again!




*Orbitron --*

Thank you so much for passing on that bit of info, courtesy of your friend!  I'm delighted to hear that Viva Navidad will be back.

I was almost certain that VN would be back this year because it seemed to get a lot of great reviews in 2013, but I don't trust Disney -- when I expect them to do something, they sometimes surprise me and don't do it at all!  

Quite honestly, the reviews for VN seemed more positive on a whole than the reviews for World of Color-Winter Dreams!!   I don't think I read anything bad about Viva Navidad, other than a couple of comments from people who didn't have the best viewing locations.  I did two different surveys about it -- one in DCA, at the Viva Navidad location, and one online, a few weeks after my December trip was over.  I suspected that Disney would probably not be investing resources, time and research into an event that they did not plan to bring back.  

However, that said, I wouldn't be shocked if we see a couple of small changes to VN this year -- maybe a couple of extra things added in, more food items on the VN menu, etc.  

You know, I follow one or two Facebook pages for Disney talent/performers, and at least one page announces auditions and things like that.  I "liked" the page a while back because I thought that seeing what kinds of auditions were being held might clue me in to what sort of entertainment was coming up.  If they posted anything about auditions for Viva Navidad, I certainly didn't see it, so my idea didn't pan out!

​


----------



## rentayenta

marlana323 said:


> Is anyone else having trouble deciding on where to stay?  We stayed at the GCH last time and I have booked the DLH for our December trip but I keep wavering back and forth.  My kids are 7 and 9 and thought DLH would be fun but GCH was amazing last time.
> 
> Any advice?  We are staying Sunday - Friday...would it be crazy to split it?  My DH thinks I'm nuts!




I like to split stay. Last December we had a two day trip and we did one day at each. We enjoyed DCA on our GCV day and Disneyland on our DLH day. It was perfect. It really wasn't any issue to switch.


----------



## Orbitron

lucysmom said:


> Oh, I am excited to hear about Viva Navida!. Even though we were there for five days last year, I didn't make it to see that. I was going to go our last day. We were a short walk away, staying at the GCH for heaven's sake. But, my feet gave out. This year it will be one of the first spots I go.



¡Viva Navidad! is well worth a visit, you will not be disappointed!



Sherry E said:


> *Orbitron --*Thank you so much for passing on that bit of info, courtesy of your friend!  I'm delighted to hear that Viva Navidad will be back.



You're welcome!



Sherry E said:


> However, that said, I wouldn't be shocked if we see a couple of small changes to VN this year -- maybe a couple of extra things added in, more food items on the VN menu, etc.



It might well be. As long as they keep the street party and the meet and greet everything is fine with me! 



Sherry E said:


> You know, I follow one or two Facebook pages for Disney talent/performers, and at least one page announces auditions and things like that.  I "liked" the page a while back because I thought that seeing what kinds of auditions were being held might clue me in to what sort of entertainment was coming up.  If they posted anything about auditions for Viva Navidad, I certainly didn't see it, so my idea didn't pan out!



It is quite possible that it was a internal audition. Our friend is working at Disneyland for many years and maybe they asked these performers first.


----------



## dolphingirl47

Orbitron said:


> I have just learned that ¡Viva Navidad! is coming back this year. A friend of ours, that was part of it last Christmas season and knows Minnie Mouse very well, had an audition for the show today. I can't wait to see it again!



Thanks for sharing. I was hoping that I would get to see this.

Corinna


----------



## Sherry E

I just posted over in the Halloween Time Superthread that there is a 2-page ad for the annual Glade "Fall Collection" in one of today's coupon inserts in the newspaper (the scent that is shown in the ad is "Pumpkin Pie Diner"), as well as a small ad for the Fall versions of Hershey's, Rolo and Reese's candies.

In addition to that, "Fall décor" has hit the shelves at Rite Aid, and is being sold for 50% off with their discount card.

Once the Autumn ads appear in the coupon inserts and in at least one store circular, there is no turning back!  The ads for seasonal items and the seasonal items themselves will only dramatically increase from this point forward, and will eventually pave the way to the Holiday/Christmas things.

Your planned Disneyland Resort holiday trips will be here in no time!  I think that once we hit September 1st and get past Labor Day, the time will fly by from that point forward!


*You have until tonight at 11:59 p.m., P.S.T.  (about 14 hours from now) to get your photos of Buena Vista Street and Hollywood Land posted!  Tomorrow we begin a new theme!*


​


----------



## mom2rtk

IMG_4935 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_4932 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_4934 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_6568 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_6575 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_7077 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_7085 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_7117 by mom2rtk, on Flickr


----------



## KCmike

Looking forward to the next theme week!!  Nice shots of Carthay Circle Janet ^^


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

lucysmom said:


> Oh, I am excited to hear about Viva Navida!. Even though we were there for five days last year, I didn't make it to see that. I was going to go our last day. We were a short walk away, staying at the GCH for heaven's sake. But, my feet gave out. This year it will be one of the first spots I go.



Me too! We were there for 6 days last year and wondered back there twice, but always late at night when things were cleared out. I am determined we are going to spend some time back there this year! I actually have a whole list of must do for this trip!


----------



## Cheshirecatty

*Hi mom2rtk.*your daughter is so beautiful!

Love the picture with she and Santa--although he looks a bit disgruntled!


----------



## Sherry E

Just to let you in on where all of the random draw entries stand at this point in the Countdown (so you all can be assured that I actually am keeping track and logging all the entries when I say I am!)...


*The people with 4 entries (for 4 Theme Weeks) so far are:

pattyduke34
Bret/mvf-m11c
Lori/Kylie71
Orbitron
Luisa
figment_jii
Jenny/rentayenta
Amanda/PixiDustDears
Jamie/DisneyJamieCA
Denise/dhorner233
Elk Grove Chris
dec2009mama
pudinhd
Janet/mom2rtk
sgrap
KCmike
TK/tksbaskets*



*The people with 3 entries (over 4 Theme Weeks) so far are:

Speechphi
Jenasweetemotion
Vintage Mousketeer
DLmama
PHXscuba
crystal1313
Trish/Phoenixrising (though I can cancel her entries out later, at the end of the Countdown, if she doesn't want to be entered into the draw)*




*The people with 2 entries (over 4 Theme Weeks) so far are:

JadeDarkstar
I'm mikey*




*The people with 1 entry (over 4 Theme Weeks) so far are:

Misskitty3
ashnjam
blackjackdelta*




That's 29 people who have posted photos so far (not including myself)!  There's always room for more!  We have 18 more themes to go!


I will reiterate that, while it helps your chances to enter into as many themes as you can, it will not necessarily be the 2 people with the most entries who win the 2 gift cards for the photo challenge segment of this Countdown (not counting the Code Word Challenge part of the Countdown, which is a separate competition for the non-photo people).  Last year, *Mickeybell* did not have the most photo entries and she won!  

So even if you have only one theme to which you can contribute in this whole Countdown -- and it may be the very last theme (Holiday Cornucopia) on Monday, November 3rd -- it is still worth a shot!


On that note, I have almost finished preparing tomorrow's new theme, so I will see you again in this thread, bright and early tomorrow morning, as we start off a new Theme Week (and hopefully this upcoming week will be the week in which we finally get the official word on the start date of the holiday season!).


----------



## mom2rtk

KCmike said:


> Looking forward to the next theme week!!  Nice shots of Carthay Circle Janet ^^



Thanks Mike! 



DisneyJamieCA said:


> Me too! We were there for 6 days last year and wondered back there twice, but always late at night when things were cleared out. I am determined we are going to spend some time back there this year! I actually have a whole list of must do for this trip!



Me three! I really want a chance to see and experience this more fully. So glad it's coming back!


----------



## Sherry E

_*Its Monday -- and its time for the Theme Week Countdown!!*_



*(Approximately) 12 Weeks Until the
Holiday Season Begins at the Disneyland Resort!!!!
*​

_*With each new week will come a different Disneyland Resort holiday theme!

As I have previously mentioned in this Superthread, Ill be showcasing a particular aspect of DLR's holiday festivities each week until early November.  Including todays theme, there are many more themes to come over the next few months:  10 main weekly themes (this Countdown began with the first theme on 7/21/14, and there will be a new weekly theme every Monday from today, August 18, 2014, through October 20, 2014); 7 mini-themes which will be featured daily from 10/27/14  11/2/14, and a final Holiday Cornucopia/These Are a Few of My Favorite Things theme on Monday, November 3, 2014 (there will be more details about what the Cornucopia can include when we get closer to that date!).

Those of you who have participated in previous Theme Week Countdowns may have noticed that this years Countdown began a couple of weeks earlier than it did last year.   I kicked off the Countdown two weeks earlier than I did in 2013, and I am ending it the week before I expect the Holidays at DLR to officially commence (as of early Monday, August 18, 2014, there has been no official confirmation from Disney of the holiday season start date for this year, but it is assumed that it will be sometime during the week of Monday, November 10, 2014  Friday, November 14, 2014).  The reason for that is, once November starts and the decorations in the parks appear little by little each day, our attention shifts to learning information about and seeing photos of what is new for the current seasons celebration.  

Theme Week Countdowns are a great way to keep the photos rolling in on a regular basis and build anticipation for November at the Disneyland Resort!  They are also a way to display the different elements, nuances and details of the Holidays at DLR that may be totally new to some visitorsor previously unnoticed/undiscovered by others.  Finally, this is an excellent way for our Theme Week Countdown participants to shine a light on their wonderful photos and attract visitors to their Trip Reports, blogs, etc.  

Last week, we stepped back in time to see how Christmas was celebrated on Buena Vista Street and in Hollywood Land in the 1920s through the 1940s, respectively.  Not too long ago we also enjoyed the Yuletide season around the world as we sailed through Its a Small World Holiday and strolled through Fantasyland.   Before that, we reveled in the pageantry of A Christmas Fantasy Parade, and gazed in awe at the spectacular BelieveIn Holiday Magic Fireworks.  The code word for today is:  bell.  Just prior to that, we began this Countdown by showing off our best  Holiday Character photos, PhotoPass photos and Santa Claus photos..     

Sowhat will be our fifth theme of 2014?  Today, let us pay a little visit to the place where some of our favorite characters live and deck the halls, Toon-style! *_





*In the Spotlight this Week......

MICKEYS TOONTOWN!!!*​




_* Since 1993, Mickeys Toontown has been a place that is easily dismissed as a playground just for kids.  But anyone who appreciates the famous attention to detail that Disneyland offers in all of its theme parks will agree that Toontown is one of the best places to enjoy a wide variety of hidden gems.  

Located in the far reaches of Disneyland, beyond the magical Its a Small World Holiday, Mickeys Toontown seems to be a long way to go for a bit of holiday cheer.  But holiday cheer you will surely find if you care to visit this city made of exaggerated, slightly kooky structures and shapes; signs, sight gags and inside jokes; interactive inanimate objects; and bright, vivid colors. Toontown is wild.  Its wacky.  Its whimsical.  Its off-kilter.  And it has its own special style of celebrating the season.    

As Toontown is the place where Disney luminaries such as Mickey Mouse, Minnie Mouse, Goofy, Donald Duck and Chip & Dale reside, it will be no surprise to hear their familiar voices singing Christmas songs to keep you in a festive mood as you stroll through the streets of this madcap world.  

One of the first signs of Christmas to catch your eye is the towns appropriately cartoonish tree, stationed in front of City Hall.  However, there are touches of the season everywhere you look.  Roger Rabbit wears a Santa Claus suit in his cozy nook situated above the Car Toon Spin ride.  Mickey and Minnie display trees on their lawns (Minnies tree features pink tones!).  Decorations hanging from various Toontown businesses bear symbols of the themes they represent, i.e., some of the Fire House ornaments may be Dalmatian-spotted; there are letters/envelopes in the garland above the Post Office; there are daisies above Daisys Diner, etc.  The details are absolutely amazing, and are just one of the elements that make Toontown such a special place in Disneyland all year long, but specifically from November to early January!


If you are visiting Disneyland Resort for the holiday season, dont leave without paying a visit to the lively Toontown to check out its special brand of Toon-tastic Yuletide decorations, with an animated twist!*_ 


_*


December 2013




Roger Rabbit was suddenly facing forward in his Santa suit, though in previous years he had been turned to the side









Note the themed accents in the wreaths and garland









Those little silver, spiral things hanging from the garland are supposed to represent watch springs!










Horrible, plastic City Hall tree










Detailing on the garland at the Bank















At the Post Office








Daisys Diner










Fire Department











Five and Dime















At Minnies House
















At Mickeys House










Things are delightfully askew at Goofys House































December 2012

In front of Car Toon Spin



















City Hall and the Ugly tree










Plutos Dog House at dusk











December 2010



Outside of Donalds boat











*_​



_*I may post more photos during the week, if it seems like not too many people are contributing.   

Please feel free to post your photos of Mickeys Toontown all this week, through Sunday, August 24th, 2014, 11:59 p.m., P.S.T.  

Then, stay tuned for our sixth theme on Monday, August 25th!!  We have many themes coming up in future weeks, so get your photos ready! *_


----------



## rentayenta

Ready to #gethappier and for this weeks theme. 


ETA: jinx! Great photos Sherry! I'm going to have to get into the Photobucket archives for Toontown. It's so whimsical and wonderful.


----------



## Sherry E

rentayenta said:


> Ready to #gethappier and for this weeks theme.



I just posted the theme!  Right above your post ^^^^!


----------



## Vintage Mouseketeer

Happy Monday Everyone  

I have enjoyed everyone's pictures thus far,  I hope I have a chance to upload some this go around !!


----------



## mvf-m11c

Roger Rabbits Car Toon Spin








The Plastic Tree at City Hall.




City Hall




Minnies Heart Wreath




Minnies Plastic Tree




Mickeys House




Mickeys Plastic Christmas tree along with a nice train on the lawn




Donalds Boat




Donalds Wreath




Goofys House


----------



## kylie71

I'm out this week. I have NOTHING from Toon Town...  Bummer!!

--Lori


----------



## Sherry E

*Vintage Mousketeer* -- You completely missed Buena Vista Street/Hollywood Land week, so hopefully you will be joining us for Toontown Week!

​





kylie71 said:


> I'm out this week. I have NOTHING from Toon Town...  Bummer!!
> 
> --Lori





*Lori*, I'm sorry! 

I can't believe that you don't have even one photo of any of the Toontown decorations!  That's one of the best places for theme-specific décor!

...And therein lies the challenge for many of our photo contributors!  There are many weeks for which people will have photos, and then we'll hit a week or two where they may have to sit out!  (I've, of course, got photos for everything since I'm the one leading the Countdown, but even a couple of our other regular photo participants will probably hit a Theme Week or Theme Day where they have no photos.)

To let you in on my "process" a bit again, I will admit that I almost relegated Toontown to 'Theme Day status' instead of 'Theme Week Status' this year.  The reason is that it seemed to be our least active Theme Week in the 2013 Countdown (for some reason, a lot of people don't want to bother with heading back to Toontown -- even to take photos!), and I figured I could get away with running the theme for one of the Theme Days.

However, when I went over all of the themes that would have to be covered, as well as the other themes that would have to be covered in single days instead of a full week, I realized that to make Toontown a day theme would throw off my scheduling of everything else.  Any time I tried to adjust the number of themes, or rearrange something to week status or day status or vice versa, it threw off the timeframe and I would have had to make the Countdown even longer than 3-1/2 months, which I didn't want to do.

So, I decided to keep Toontown as a weekly theme, in hopes that more people would have taken photos of it in 2013.

BUT...knowing that Toontown had the potential to be a week for which a lot of folks might _not_ have photos, I wanted to get it out of the way kind of early in the Countdown, like now, instead of further down the line when things are really hoppin' in this thread.  

I needed to start the Countdown with a few weeks of themes for which I figured a lot of people would have photos, to build some momentum, but I wanted to do Toontown before we got too much further.  After this week we will have 17 more themes to cover, and many of them will be "hot" themes that will probably draw in a lot of participants and activity.  I didn't want to stick Toontown somewhere in the middle of a bunch of hot themes while we are on a roll!

Also, I was thinking that this week could very likely be the week when we get some sort of official confirmation of the holiday season start dates, and, if so, it will be a bit of news to discuss and it won't matter as much if the theme is not a hot one.

​


----------



## rentayenta

Sherry E said:


> I just posted the theme!  Right above your post ^^^^!







 I think we were posting at the same time. Great pics. 



Love your photos Bret.


----------



## Orbitron




----------



## blackjackdelta

Just a few from last November,

Jack


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

I don't have very many for this theme. Honestly, Toontown isn't my favorite place. It's adorably themed though.
I apologize if two of these are on their sides - I rotated them in photobucket, but it isn't showing up correctly here.













(DD is showing off the Holiday mugs we got as part of the Discover the Magic Tour)


----------



## sgrap

Toontown Christmas Tree, 2005



My son who is now 20!



My kids who are now 23, 13 and 20 (plus we have one more!)  OK, I rotated this on Photobucket and it still is posting sideways . . . oh well, it is Toontown, right?


----------



## Sherry E

I logged *Bret*, *Orbitron*, *blackjackdelta*, *Jamie* and *sgrap*, and everyone has another entry into the random draw!

*Jamie* -- I don't think Toontown is a favorite of most people (hence, the lack of photo contributors last year during Toontown week).  I love it because I spot something new in the details every time I go there and wander around, but I have to be in the mood for it!  I don't know that I would necessarily call it a favorite outside of the holiday season.  In terms of theme-specific holiday decorations, Toontown is one of the best lands (though it used to be better prior to the ugly plastic trees)!

Fortunately, the themed areas or highlights around DLR don't have to be favorites of anyone -- you guys just have to have photos of them because Toontown will pop up in every Countdown, either for a week or for a day!



ETA:  I'll be glad when this whole #GetHappier thing is over in 2 weeks!  I am getting tired of checking Facebook pages and Twitter feeds every Monday, all day, only to find that another lackluster or non-applicable, unattainable prize is being given out.  Enough of this madness already!


----------



## rentayenta

It's hard to tell these are during the holidays but pinky promise they were.


----------



## Sherry E

*Jenny --* 

I love the cute expressions on your little ones' faces in that second photo above ^^.  They all seem to be conveying something different.


----------



## tksbaskets

marlana323 said:


> Is anyone else having trouble deciding on where to stay?  We stayed at the GCH last time and I have booked the DLH for our December trip but I keep wavering back and forth.  My kids are 7 and 9 and thought DLH would be fun but GCH was amazing last time.
> 
> Any advice?  We are staying Sunday - Friday...would it be crazy to split it?  My DH thinks I'm nuts!



We love the GCH for it's location and wonderful holiday decor.  If you can swing it I'd stay there 

*Sherry* mark me as another DISer who's never taken a single photo in Toontown.  I've been there to pick up my Holiday Tour hot chocolate but that's the extent of my family's foray into TT.

TK


----------



## KCmike

I'm with Lori for this week.  Unfortunately the two times I've been at Disneyland for Christmas I never walked into Mickey's Toontown.  So sad.  I knew this week was coming and was hoping you would pair it with another area but no such luck.  I'm still enjoying everyone's images though very much!


----------



## Sherry E

*TK --* 

I could have sworn you posted something for Toontown week last year?  Oh well!  This is one you will have to sit out!



*Mike --* 

There wasn't really anything I could pair Toontown with that made sense to me this time around.  I've already got a lot of things grouped with other things, and I was driving myself nuts trying to figure out the themes to cover, over however many dates, and didn't want to spend anymore time on it.  So this one you will have to sit out too!


----------



## KCmike

Sherry E said:


> *TK --*
> 
> I could have sworn you posted something for Toontown week last year?  Oh well!  This is one you will have to sit out!
> 
> 
> 
> *Mike --*
> 
> There wasn't really anything I could pair Toontown with that made sense to me this time around.  I've already got a lot of things grouped with other things, and I was driving myself nuts trying to figure out the themes to cover, over however many dates, and didn't want to spend anymore time on it.  So this one you will have to sit out too!



No worries.  I love this thread and appreciate all that you do Sherry!!  Your a rockstar.


----------



## kylie71

At least I'm in good company on the bench!   Hiya Mike! 
and TK!   

--Lori


----------



## tksbaskets

kylie71 said:


> At least I'm in good company on the bench!   Hiya Mike!
> and TK!
> 
> --Lori



 Howdy!  Your post made me smile.  Good company indeed.  We can sit on this bench on the thread and look at the other DISer's pictures.


----------



## Misskitty3

Sherry - I already shared these once so I may not qualify for an entry into the drawing this week. Either way, here are my Toontown photos....!































Orbitron said:


> ​



Love how you framed this one!


----------



## Sherry E

Well, as I explained in my response to Lori on the previous page (which I am guessing was not seen), I wasn't really expecting Toontown to be a "hot' theme this week (for which many people would have photos), because it wasn't a hot theme last year.  However, as I said, I wanted to get it out of the way now rather than later.

In any case, all of the 2013 Toontown photos that I posted were never-before-seen, with the exception of one (remember, I haven't done a DLR trip report since my December _2012_ trip, and there are many photos I haven't posted on this board), so I figured that, worst case scenario, I would just post my own photos (assuming no one else had any)!  That's why it helps to take photos of anything and everything -- for those 'down times' during the Theme Week Countdown!

Fortunately, several people have come through with some beautiful Toontown photos, and I expect we will see more of them before the week is over!!





*Misskitty3 --*

Those photos absolutely qualify!

I've mentioned in the past that some photos will work for more than one theme, and it's fine to re-use them for whatever the theme may be.  That's allowed, and you've got yourself another entry into the random draw!


----------



## Speechphi

Yay! I have pictures again this week 

First, the crew in front of the tree at city hall





Cutie pie dd3 in front of Minnie's house





and big sis dd5 there too





one of my favorite photo spots





can't remember...is this Mickey's house? I got a ton of pics in 2011 in Toon Town, none in 2013 (we didn't even go there!), and a bunch more this summer. But none of the outside of Mickey's. 





I know this is Donald's boat 





and a photo from the opening ceremony when they did Toon Town Morning Madness


----------



## Sherry E

That's Goofy's House!


----------



## pattyduke34

Here are a few I have from ToonTown. I did notice that my daughter and I did not make it back there last year..


----------



## Luisa

I think Toon Town was one of the weeks I had nothing for last year, so I purposefully went there last holiday season to get some for Sherrys countdown!  Only thing is I've just found I haven't uploaded them to photobucket yet- something to do when I get home from work. Love the pictures everyone has put up for this week so far!


----------



## Sherry E

*Speechphi*, *Misskitty3* and *pattyduke34* have each earned another entry into the random draw!!

​



Luisa said:


> I think Toon Town was one of the weeks I had nothing for last year, so I purposefully went there last holiday season to get some for Sherrys countdown!  Only thing is I've just found I haven't uploaded them to photobucket yet- something to do when I get home from work. Love the pictures everyone has put up for this week so far!



*Luisa --*

I remember the same thing -- I don't think you had any TT photos during that Theme Week last year.  I'm glad that it prompted you to go back there and take some pictures for the Countdown!  I look forward to seeing them!


----------



## Jenasweetemotion

These are from 2012 & 2013. I love the decorations in this area.

























Another view of Goofy's


----------



## Speechphi

Sherry E said:


> That's Goofy's House!



Thank you Sherry . I knew someone would recognize it.


----------



## rentayenta

Sherry E said:


> *Jenny --*
> 
> I love the cute expressions on your little ones' faces in that second photo above ^^.  They all seem to be conveying something different.






They're all so different now too.  


I'm sad. I swear I had some good Toontown tree pics and cannot find them.


----------



## DLmama

I have a whole one photo from Toon Town at Christmas!    I thought I had more, but this is what I could find.  At least it's of the pretty tree and not the weird plastic ones.


----------



## Sherry E

*Jenasweetemotion* and *DLmama* have each earned another entry into the random draw!  I think I forgot to mention that *Jenny/rentayenta* had earned another entry too, after she first posted her photos!

I'm glad to see that this theme is not a lost cause, and that people actually do have holiday photos from Toontown!


​


*Jenasweetemotion --* I agree.  I really love the decorations in Toontown too!  I think that Toontown suffers from being a place that no one wants to go to unless they plan to ride Car Toon Spin, or unless they have kids with them.  But, just setting aside what there is to do there or not do there, as far as themed holiday decorations go, Toontown is one of the best places!   There is so much detail in the wreaths and garland (like the watch springs, the coins and the little presents that I showed in my intro post).  I really think that Toontown is underappreciated during the holidays.





*Speechphi --* You're welcome!   Goofy's house is wacky, and the decorations are filled with crazy things, like random bowling pins, or strawberries, or pencils -- things that make absolutely no sense together in a wreath or a strand of garland!  As I said in my intro post to this week's theme (on page 77 of this thread), "Things are delightfully askew at Goofy’s House…"




*DLmama --* Very true (about the pretty tree)!!    The weird plastic trees are just awful, compared to the trees that used to be there.   I've said before that if the weird plastic trees had been part of Toontown's holiday décor all along (ever since DL started decorating it for the season, years ago), I probably would have accepted them as being part of the whole cartoonish look of the land and wouldn't have thought twice about it.

The problem with the ugly cartoonish trees now is simply that they were not there all along, and there were better trees there at one point.  It's hard to accept these horrible newer trees when I know that the previous ones were much better.

Another issue that I have with the trees is that they don't mesh well with the assorted wreaths and garland around Toontown.  The wreaths and garland look like actual branches and pine or whatever they are supposed to look like, speckled with various details and odds and ends.  The trees should look like that too, for continuity and consistency of the theme, but instead they are...plastic.  Or whatever that material is that they're made of.  The plastic, solid trees don't look right with the garland and wreaths (which are not plastic).

Good grief...let's hope that DL doesn't decide to replace all of the themed wreaths and garland with plastic wreaths and garland!


----------



## mvf-m11c

No question that the weird plastic trees (as you know Sherry that I call them the ugly plastic trees) are just awful to look at after replacing the nicely decorated trees at Mickey's, Minnie's House and Toontown City Hall from *DLmama* picture a few years ago. If DL didn't change the plastic trees with the nice one's than I would have accepted it just like you over the years during the holiday season. 



Sherry E said:


> Good grief...let's hope that DL doesn't decide to replace all of the themed wreaths and garland with plastic wreaths and garland!



That will be awful if DL replaces all the theme wreaths and garlands for plastic types.


----------



## butterflymouse

Looks like we might be taking advantage of our annual passes one last time before they expire! Holiday time at Disneyland in mid November!


----------



## dhorner233




----------



## Sherry E

*Denise* -- Another great set of nighttime photos (I was also impressed with your nighttime photos of the wreaths around IASWH)!  They are great -  even the horrible, plastic City Hall tree looks good in your picture because the lights on it are covering up the awful plastic branches somewhat!  How and when were you able to get to Toontown after dark?  Had it not closed yet (it looks pretty dark in the photos, but I have no clue what time it was)?  Anyway, you have another entry in the random draw!


*Bret* -- Yes, I am always so amused when you call the trees the Ugly Plastic Trees ("Mickey's Ugly Plastic Tree," "Minnie's Ugly Plastic Tree," etc.)!  Compared to what the trees used to be, the current ones are awful.  At least the rest of the themed décor around Toontown is still good.






butterflymouse said:


> Looks like we might be taking advantage of our annual passes one last time before they expire! Holiday time at Disneyland in mid November!



Welcome back to the Superthread, *butterflymouse*!

I'm glad to hear that you will be getting in one more trip before the AP expires, and a holiday trip at that!

Did you happen to get the invitation for the AP party in DCA on Tuesday, September 2nd?  It's supposed to take place from 8 p.m. - 12 a.m., and will feature a throwback theme, music, special characters, etc.  Apparently, everyone whose AP is expiring between October and December should get the invitation (I got one, as my AP is expiring in mid-November), and registration for the event starts tomorrow (8/20).  We can bring up to 5 Passholder guests, but we have to have their AP numbers in order to register them too.


----------



## Minnie Sue Oz

I have been waiting to add some pics so here goes! From Christmas 2010.





























Brings back some wonderful memories


----------



## Luisa

Not that great but they are Toon Town during the holidays!


----------



## Elk Grove Chris




----------



## Sherry E

*Where, oh where, is Disney with some sort of official announcement on the start/end dates of the holiday season?  We are going to assume that the Holidays officially begin somewhere between 11/10 and 11/14, so we are already at (or past?) the 3-month mark.   

At this point in time last year and in 2012, we already knew what was going on for the holiday season.  This year there's no Backstage Pass newsletter for AP holders to give us the dates.  There's no specific date on the DLR website (it only says "from mid-November to early January").

The silence is ominous to me, only because of that "Select nights Nov. and Dec." sentence that was in the Disney Side decal insert a while back (which we discussed in this thread).  I feel that this could be the calm before the storm, and that DLR is gearing up for a "big announcement" before August is over.  

Or, it could mean that nothing new or out of the ordinary is happening at all and they just don't see a need to post the official dates!*


​

*Minnie Sue Oz --* 

Welcome back to the Superthread!  I'm so glad you joined us, and posted some lovely photos for this week of the Countdown!  You have now earned your first entry into the random drawing for the $25 Disney gift card (I'll do the drawing in early November)


*Luisa and Chris --* 

Great photos!  You each have another entry into the random draw.

​


----------



## tksbaskets

No news....tick tock.  DH and I still might squeeze in a Holiday visit.  Perhaps I should look at flights?  Be nice to know when the happenings are.

TK


----------



## Sherry E

tksbaskets said:


> No news....tick tock.  DH and I still might squeeze in a Holiday visit.  Perhaps I should look at flights?  Be nice to know when the happenings are.
> 
> TK



*TK --*

Well, the good thing is that you and DH would probably be squeezing in your quick visit (pre-AP expiration!) in December, correct?

Whatever is going on for the holiday season would surely be in full swing by December.    November is a bigger question mark, especially before Thanksgiving.

It can't hurt to look at flights if a holiday trip is really a possibility for you!


----------



## Misskitty3

Did you see this about Frozen going in for the holiday season over at CA?


From MiceAge:



> Taking a cue from the successful Frozen Summer Fun promotion they pulled together very quickly out at Walt Disney World, a new Frozen offering will be shoehorned into DCA for this Christmas season. Setting up in, you guessed it, the backlot area of DCA’s Hollywoodland, the characters from Frozen will be moving in for the holidays. An indoor ice rink and character meet n’ greet will be installed in Stage 17, while next door the Muppets will go on hiatus (again) and the MuppetVision theater will be repurposed for a small stage show and Frozen sing-along. Frozen décor and set pieces will be plopped down around these two venues and take over some of the existing Mad T Party facilities, and the existing Studio Store nearby will be turned into a Frozen merchandise headquarters. This will create a Frozen miniland of sorts in DCA, and should help take the pressure off the Frozen frenzy currently found in Fantasyland.



http://micechat.com/77851-marvel-at-disneyland-resort/


----------



## mvf-m11c

It is so amusing when I call the ugly plastic trees at Toontown during the Holiday season so I am calling them plastic trees this year.

This is getting crazy with no news of the Holiday season at the DLR. 



tksbaskets said:


> No news....tick tock.  DH and I still might squeeze in a Holiday visit.  Perhaps I should look at flights?  Be nice to know when the happenings are.
> 
> TK



That is great news to hear TK that you are trying to get one more trip until your AP expires in December. At least everything should be up and running in December while it is all in limbo in mid November with everything going on where we don't have an official start up date for the Holiday season.


----------



## mlnbabies

Misskitty3 said:


> Did you see this about Frozen going in for the holiday season over at CA?
> 
> 
> Taking a cue from the successful Frozen Summer Fun promotion they pulled together very quickly out at Walt Disney World, a new Frozen offering will be shoehorned into DCA for this Christmas season. Setting up in, you guessed it, the backlot area of DCAs Hollywoodland, the characters from Frozen will be moving in for the holidays. An indoor ice rink and character meet n greet will be installed in Stage 17, while next door the Muppets will go on hiatus (again) and the MuppetVision theater will be repurposed for a small stage show and Frozen sing-along. Frozen décor and set pieces will be plopped down around these two venues and take over some of the existing Mad T Party facilities, and the existing Studio Store nearby will be turned into a Frozen merchandise headquarters. This will create a Frozen miniland of sorts in DCA, and should help take the pressure off the Frozen frenzy currently found in Fantasyland.
> 
> http://micechat.com/77851-marvel-at-disneyland-resort/




I really hope this happens! My 2 dd's who are 10 and 14 will be thrilled!


----------



## tlovesdis

Misskitty3 said:


> Did you see this about Frozen going in for the holiday season over at CA?
> 
> 
> Taking a cue from the successful Frozen Summer Fun promotion they pulled together very quickly out at Walt Disney World, a new Frozen offering will be shoehorned into DCA for this Christmas season. Setting up in, you guessed it, the backlot area of DCA’s Hollywoodland, the characters from Frozen will be moving in for the holidays. An indoor ice rink and character meet n’ greet will be installed in Stage 17, while next door the Muppets will go on hiatus (again) and the MuppetVision theater will be repurposed for a small stage show and Frozen sing-along. Frozen décor and set pieces will be plopped down around these two venues and take over some of the existing Mad T Party facilities, and the existing Studio Store nearby will be turned into a Frozen merchandise headquarters. This will create a Frozen miniland of sorts in DCA, and should help take the pressure off the Frozen frenzy currently found in Fantasyland.



Oh man, between this and the Studio 365 makeover, my 8 year old niece is gonna pass out!  She will be in Frozen heaven!


----------



## Sherry E

*Misskitty3 --*

I'm glad you posted.  Thank you so much!  You know, the funny thing is that I did see that article on MiceAge/MiceChat (in fact, it was delivered to my RSS/news feed), but, for some reason, only the first paragraph of the whole article was showing.  The _Frozen_ stuff was not showing at all.  In fact, I kept going down the page and it looked like it was stopping short of finishing, and I kept saying to myself, "Where is the _Frozen_ stuff they were referring to?"

So I have no clue if it was an issue with my browser or with the actual web page, or what was happening.  Now I can view the _Frozen_ section of the article, but I only checked back there again because you posted about it!  If I had seen the _Frozen_ paragraph yesterday, I surely would have posted here.

It sounds like Disney is just taking the existing _Frozen_ elements from Fantasyland and from Downtown Disney in 2013, and moving them into DCA -- perhaps because that is where Winter Dreams is, and Olaf is a big part of Winter Dreams.  And then they would be adding in the sing-along too.


*BUT... two things to remember:*

1.  MiceAge is not an official source of Disney news.  So far, Disney has not officially mentioned anything _Frozen_-ish happening in DCA, and we cannot consider it official until they do.  However, since this news or rumor has leaked out, perhaps the Parks Blog will now be announcing it (since they are overdue for some sort of holiday announcement)!


2.  If there is an indoor ice rink in DCA, then that means there probably won't be an Olaf ice rink in DTD this year -- that is big news, if true, as that ice rink was supposed to go hand in hand with the Winter Village in DTD.



So this had better not mean that the Winter Village is gone from DTD!  DTD finally felt like it was part of the holidays in some way with the rink and the Village.  

Maybe Disney has something else in mind for DTD this year?  A bigger Village?


Hollywood Land just got new decorations last year.  As it is, the Mad T Party doesn't really fit in with the Hollywood Land theme, but there it is nonetheless.  _Frozen_ does not fit in Hollywood Land either, and the brand new decorations that came to HL last year had better be returning!

The word "shoehorn" really does apply here (and it was used in the MiceAge piece).  To put anything _Frozen_-ish in DCA -- especially in HL -- seems forced and awkward.  

It seems to me -- IF this all turns out to be true -- that Disney is desperately trying to add in extra things to DCA to make it more of a holiday attraction, so that when they have their eventual Christmas party people will have other holiday things to do if they choose not to buy party tickets for Disneyland.

Also, and this is just a small side note, taking the _Frozen_ meet and greet out of Fantasyland takes away a chunk of the very few decorations that were in that land!  FL needs more holiday décor -- not less!


​


----------



## blackjackdelta

a couple more,

Jack


----------



## crystal1313

I have a ton of photos in ToonTown at Christmas time and you can't tell!  LOL  ALl the angels I have and there are no decorations!  

This is quite old as my oldest DS is 6.5 now!  LOL


----------



## Cheshirecatty

*Sherry.*..…I got kind of nervous when you used the word "Ominous"(but probably rightly so!)

I *really, really hope* that the silence is *not* a case of "calm before the storm", but like you said, that *maybe* nothing new, or out of the ordinary will be happening this year!!!!(knock on wood)!!!!!


----------



## dec2009mama

just noticed I don't have many toontown holiday pics!


----------



## Sherry E

*Crystal --* You have another entry in the random draw!  All it takes is one photo!

*dec2009mama --* You also have another entry into the random draw!  I love that second photo -- so cute!


​

Weird -- once again I tried to view the MiceAge article (the one that mentions the possible _Frozen_ mini-land in Hollywood Land), and could only view a portion of it.   The text only went as far as the "How Marvel-Ous" heading and then the rest of the page was blank white.  That is basically what happened to me yesterday, when I was trying to figure out where the section about _Frozen_ was after seeing it mentioned in the title.

However, just a short time ago, after *Misskitty3* mentioned the MiceAge article, I clicked on the link and could view the whole thing.  Maybe it's an issue with my browser, or with accessing the article through my RSS feed.  I noticed that there was another web page I couldn't access either, and it used to be fine.  I'll have to look into that, as I cannot be missing breaking news as it rolls in!

In any event, if Olaf, his ice rink, Anna and Elsa and a new _Frozen_ sing-along are moving into Hollywood Land, that should be announced in a Disney Parks Blog and in a press release right around now!  We are already overdue for a holiday season dates announcement from the Disney camp, and a _Frozen_ mini-land would be a good thing to throw into the Blog too!

But now I am really curious about the fate of Downtown Disney for the holidays!  I certainly hope Disney builds it up and puts a bigger Christmas Village there -- like a whole holiday festival/Christmas market sort of thing!  Even though the ice rink did take up a lot of space in DTD, and the Christmas tree looked kind of weird in the center of it, the rink went hand in hand with the Village.  If they get rid of the DTD ice rink (which was also available to people who were not going into the parks), then I wonder if the Village will be placed around the tree?


​





Cheshirecatty said:


> *Sherry.*..…I got kind of nervous when you used the word "Ominous"(but probably rightly so!)
> 
> I *really, really hope* that the silence is *not* a case of "calm before the storm", but like you said, that *maybe* nothing new, or out of the ordinary will be happening this year!!!!(knock on wood)!!!!!



*Cheshirecatty --*

Let's hope the silence means nothing!  (Fingers crossed!)

I was hoping the silence and delay in announcements meant that nothing out of the ordinary was happening, but now that the rumor has trickled out via MiceAge about the ice rink and the Anna/Elsa meet and greet moving into DCA this year, that could be the delay.  Maybe, as that article indicates, Disney is trying to figure out the best time to announce it as well as announce some 60th anniversary news.

Even though I think that forcing too much _Frozen_ into DCA could end up being weird, especially with the kind of classic, retro décor of Hollywood Land nearby, and I don't know what it means for Downtown Disney's festivities if the ice rink is removed from the Winter Village, I'd rather have a _Frozen_ mini-land wedged into Hollywood Land than have a Christmas party that holds a bunch of longtime, established things hostage in Disneyland!

A party in DCA would be fine -- and, in fact, they can make Olaf and company the stars of a DCA party!  I just don't want a party in Disneyland, with the same old parade and fireworks that have been there for 100 years, also holding IASWH, the Winter Castle and HMH hostage in the process!


----------



## dhorner233

Sherry E said:


> *Denise* -- Another great set of nighttime photos (I was also impressed with your nighttime photos of the wreaths around IASWH)!  They are great -  even the horrible, plastic City Hall tree looks good in your picture because the lights on it are covering up the awful plastic branches somewhat!  How and when were you able to get to Toontown after dark?  Had it not closed yet (it looks pretty dark in the photos, but I have no clue what time it was)?  Anyway, you have another entry in the random draw!




Thanks for your kind words Sherry! 

The time stamp on those pictures say I took them on Nov. 3, 2012  between 10:30 and 11:30 PM. My camera could have been set on EST so it could have been 7:30 - 8:30. It is definitely dark.


----------



## dec2009mama

this has been fun -- I have been able to post pics to all the weeks so far....now I am just waiting for the one week that stumps me!!


----------



## Sherry E

*By the way, everyone -- going back to the aforementioned MiceAge article (with the rumors about the potential Frozen mini-land) for a minute... 

There are two other noteworthy things in that article, as far as the holiday season at DLR goes -- they're all rumors and not official, but they could affect the holiday season as we know it if they come to fruition:**



1.  A Star Wars expansion/land possibly taking over Toontown!  Now, if this turned out to be true, I don't think it would be announced until summer of next year (at the D23 Expo), and I doubt that work would begin on it until 2016.  BUT... Toontown (which, it seems, goes largely overlooked by many of the people in this thread!) would be gone forever, and all of the wonderfully themed holiday decorations would go with it; and 


2.  A Star Wars expansion possibly taking over Big Thunder Ranch...which would mean bye, bye Jingle Jangle Jamboree (which we will be visiting at some point in the Theme Week Countdown).



Again, these are all rumors based on whatever supposed inside track the MiceAge people have, but just in case a Star Wars Land is coming and it is destined to take away Big Thunder Ranch and Toontown, I would spend as much time as possible at the Jingle Jangle Jamboree and in Toontown this year and next year!  I doubt we would have those two areas beyond the holiday season of 2015 if a Star Wars Land is actually coming our way.*



​



dec2009mama said:


> this has been fun -- I have been able to post pics to all the weeks so far....now I am just waiting for the one week that stumps me!!



*dec2009mama --*

There's always at least one week that stumps people, though it's not always the same week that stumps everyone -- some folks are stumped by different weeks!  Some people end up having a whole hotbed o' photos for certain themes, while others have a lot of photos for different themes.

We have quite a few "hot" themes coming up, and I'm sure there will be a lot of folks with photos for those, and then there will be a couple of themes in which a few people will have a bunch of photos, and a bunch of people will not have any! 

When we get to the warp speed daily round -- the daily mini-themes, which will start on Mon., 10/27 -- those can be tricky because everyone has to come up with photos for those themes on the actual day that I post the theme.  They can't post them the following day, or 2 days later.  The photos have to come in on the actual day of the theme (but you get 2 entries instead of one entry into the random draw for every daily theme you contribute to), so time is of the essence!

Last year there was only one participant (not counting myself) who had photos for every single theme -- and that was *pattyduke34*!  She was the only one who contributed to every single theme, though *Bret/mvf-m11c* and *Jamie/DisneyJamieCA* were not far behind.  *Crystal1313* also had quite a few submissions.  I think that *Luisa* rounded out the top 5 in terms of overall number of themes entered into!


----------



## Cheshirecatty

*Sherry----Oh dear!!!!!*

I have not read the Mice Age article yet, but the thought of losing the *Big Thunder Ranch/Jingle Jangle Jamboree area* to a Star Wars expansion makes me* sick to my stomach!*  Not that I'm against Star Wars, or an expansion of it, just *not in that area, PLEASE!!!!! *

So, so hoping that that rumor stays just that---a rumor!(Could they really, possibly, be considering that?????)


----------



## PHXscuba

So I apparently boycotted taking pictures in Toontown last year, maybe because of the aforementioned Ugly Plastic Trees. Seeing pictures of the old trees really highlights how bad the new ones are. IMO, they look like something I could buy at Walmart and inflate on my lawn. But the night pictures are a little nicer looking, too bad very few people will see them at night.

PHXscuba


----------



## Sherry E

*Caramel Apple Oreos hit the shelves at Target today!*





*PHX --* 

It's a coincidence that you happened to post right after *Cheshirecatty* posted (she is a fellow AZ resident).  I just mentioned you to her not long ago, as I remembered you had mentioned the trunk/carnival events for Fall/Halloween in your area.  Cheshire happened to mention them at one point, and I said that you had spoken about those in the past too.  Wouldn't it be fun if the two of you had encountered each other at one of the Fall/Halloween events in the past?  Stranger things have happened!


*Cheshirecatty -- *

I totally agree!  Even though I don't like to see the nostalgic aspects of DL disappear, clearly a Star Wars land would make the most thematic sense in Tomorrowland, which is already in need of an upgrade and makeover.  The thought of having two space-themed lands in the same park is a bit odd, and the fact that Toontown and Big Thunder Ranch would possibly have to be removed is bizarre to contemplate. 

I think that Halloween Time would take the biggest hit if it lost the Halloween Carnival.  The Holidays could survive without the JJJ if it were absolutely necessary (though I would miss the cute little animals and the rustic décor), but the Halloween Carnival is really pivotal to Halloween Time, I think (unless Halloween Time returns in some viable way to DCA).

I hope these rumors do not pan out, and that it is yet another thing MiceAge reported on that didn't happen (which has been a lot of things!).


----------



## mvf-m11c

Sherry - You are encouraging me to go to the DLR during the CP which I haven't done yet. The one at EPCOT during the holiday season is fun but there is something special about the one in DL that makes it way better than at EPCOT. 

That's why I don't like to read all of these rumors on these different websites like the one on MiceAge this morning and it can cause chaos. I enjoy Star Wars but I can't imagine BTR being replaced with a Star Wars theme land.


----------



## PixiDustDears

I love seeing pictures of the older Christmas trees in Toon Town.  I only have pictures of these two trees.  We didn't stay in Toon Town very long because it was a mad house as usual.  I'll have to make more of an effort this year especially if it 'might' be gone in the future.


----------



## Misskitty3

Sherry E said:


> *Misskitty3 --*
> 
> I'm glad you posted.  Thank you so much!  You know, the funny thing is that I did see that article on MiceAge/MiceChat (in fact, it was delivered to my RSS/news feed), but, for some reason, only the first paragraph of the whole article was showing.  The _Frozen_ stuff was not showing at all.  In fact, I kept going down the page and it looked like it was stopping short of finishing, and I kept saying to myself, "Where is the _Frozen_ stuff they were referring to?"
> 
> So I have no clue if it was an issue with my browser or with the actual web page, or what was happening.  Now I can view the _Frozen_ section of the article, but I only checked back there again because you posted about it!  If I had seen the _Frozen_ paragraph yesterday, I surely would have posted here.
> 
> It sounds like Disney is just taking the existing _Frozen_ elements from Fantasyland and from Downtown Disney in 2013, and moving them into DCA -- perhaps because that is where Winter Dreams is, and Olaf is a big part of Winter Dreams.  And then they would be adding in the sing-along too.
> 
> 
> *BUT... two things to remember:*
> 
> 1.  MiceAge is not an official source of Disney news.  So far, Disney has not officially mentioned anything _Frozen_-ish happening in DCA, and we cannot consider it official until they do.  However, since this news or rumor has leaked out, perhaps the Parks Blog will now be announcing it (since they are overdue for some sort of holiday announcement)!
> 
> 
> 2.  If there is an indoor ice rink in DCA, then that means there probably won't be an Olaf ice rink in DTD this year -- that is big news, if true, as that ice rink was supposed to go hand in hand with the Winter Village in DTD.
> 
> 
> 
> So this had better not mean that the Winter Village is gone from DTD!  DTD finally felt like it was part of the holidays in some way with the rink and the Village.
> 
> Maybe Disney has something else in mind for DTD this year?  A bigger Village?
> 
> 
> Hollywood Land just got new decorations last year.  As it is, the Mad T Party doesn't really fit in with the Hollywood Land theme, but there it is nonetheless.  _Frozen_ does not fit in Hollywood Land either, and the brand new decorations that came to HL last year had better be returning!
> 
> The word "shoehorn" really does apply here (and it was used in the MiceAge piece).  To put anything _Frozen_-ish in DCA -- especially in HL -- seems forced and awkward.
> 
> It seems to me -- IF this all turns out to be true -- that Disney is desperately trying to add in extra things to DCA to make it more of a holiday attraction, so that when they have their eventual Christmas party people will have other holiday things to do if they choose not to buy party tickets for Disneyland.
> 
> Also, and this is just a small side note, taking the _Frozen_ meet and greet out of Fantasyland takes away a chunk of the very few decorations that were in that land!  FL needs more holiday décor -- not less!
> 
> 
> ​



I saw the article on FB...sorry you couldn't see the whole thing when you first received it.

I am super curious about the ice rink inside the park.  Do you think they will rent skates?  The Frozen show sounds like fun although we are HUGE Muppets fans!  

It will sure be nice to hear the official word from Disney about all the holiday details.  Maybe tomorrow???????


----------



## JadeDarkstar

hello, i was wondering if there had been any news about the dates for when it starts yet? I will be making orders for bus soon and need to make sure i don't need to change it. I wish disney would get on the ball and release the dates


----------



## Phoenixrising

I admit, I'm one of the people that didn't take that many pics of Toontown. Here are a few pics that I took:



DSC06675 by greytyetti!, on Flickr



DSC06663 by greytyetti!, on Flickr



DSC06666 by greytyetti!, on Flickr

I'm surprised that TDA hasn't released any Christmas info yet. If they were planning anything major this year, they would have released it by now to get people interested in going. Hopefully they will start releasing info soon, so that people can get serious about planning their trips to DL.

Trish


----------



## Sherry E

*Amanda & Trish* -- Great photos!  I'm actually seeing more Toontown contributions this week than I expected to, based on last year, so that's awesome!

​



mvf-m11c said:


> Sherry - You are encouraging me to go to the DLR during the CP which I haven't done yet. The one at EPCOT during the holiday season is fun but there is something special about the one in DL that makes it way better than at EPCOT.
> 
> That's why I don't like to read all of these rumors on these different websites like the one on MiceAge this morning and it can cause chaos. I enjoy Star Wars but I can't imagine BTR being replaced with a Star Wars theme land.



*Bret --*

It might be worth it for you to see one DL CP down the road at some point, just to take some photos, but it would require either waiting in line or trying to find a good vantage point where you could see the stage and get clear shots.  I was lined up and waiting for the second CP while the first CP of the night was still going on last year, which was a pain.

The rumors can cause and have caused chaos -- especially if they imply that something unfavorable is going to happen, such as when Al Lutz reported several years ago that the non-MHP guests were going to be allowed to stay in DL and view Halloween Screams.  Frankly, I don't think that was ever going to happen, but people read the rumors and panicked, bombarding DLR with emails and letters, complaining about something that the Guest Services/Relations/Communications people had never heard about!

I really can't imagine 2 space-themed lands in the same park.  That is the issue I'm having, aside from not wanting them to get rid of Toontown or the Ranch.  The most logical thing to do would have been to find a way to work Star Wars into Tomorrowland (where Star Tours already is), since Tomorrowland was already set for a makeover anyway (at one point).  Star Wars doesn't really fit into DCA, but Marvel can work in DCA a bit better.

The best thing to do would be to just build a third park at DLR and load it with Star Wars and Marvel stuff (as well as any other franchises or properties that Disney picks up along the way) instead of trying to wedge Star Wars and Marvel into the existing parks.

The only problem (other than all of the hoops Disney would have to jump through to get a third gate built) is that it would probably take another 10 years before a 3rd park saw the light of day, and Disney has to do something with Star Wars and Marvel long before then!





Misskitty3 said:


> I saw the article on FB...sorry you couldn't see the whole thing when you first received it.
> 
> I am super curious about the ice rink inside the park.  Do you think they will rent skates?  The Frozen show sounds like fun although we are HUGE Muppets fans!
> 
> It will sure be nice to hear the official word from Disney about all the holiday details.  *Maybe tomorrow*???????



*Misskitty3 --*

No such luck yet. 

One thing I have noticed is that there have been other _Frozen_-related blogs on the Disney Parks Blog in the last week -- such as the one about the Elsa and Anna Boutique opening up in Downtown Disney (taking over the Studio Disney 365 spot), and one today about "Setting Off on a 'Frozen' Journey with Adventures by Disney."  It seems that the Disney Parks Blog people are trying to keep _Frozen_ in our minds somehow.  They don't want to "let it go."    (See what I did there?)

The Parks Blog might be building up to the 'big reveal' from Erin about the _Frozen_ ice rink, sing-along and meet and greet in DCA, along with an official season date announcement.  If they keep dropping _Frozen_ hints here and there, then we are supposed to be revved up and rarin' to go by the time we learn about the _Frozen_ mini-land, if that is what's coming.

The ice rink in Downtown Disney had skate/gear rentals for the last two years, so I can only imagine that if they move the rink indoors there will be a little kiosk to rent skates there too.

I'm just dismayed at the possibility that DTD might lose the holiday cheer that it finally gained last year (it had been lacking for a while) if it loses the ice rink.





JadeDarkstar said:


> hello, i was wondering if there had been any news about the dates for when it starts yet? I will be making orders for bus soon and need to make sure i don't need to change it. I wish disney would get on the ball and release the dates



*JadeDarkstar --*

No news or announcements yet, sadly.  The Parks Blog is already late with the info based on when they announced it the last two years.

We did learn -- from DIS'er *Orbitron* -- that Viva Navidad will be back in DCA this year, and that's a great thing!

All we have to 'chew on' other than that, really, is the rumor from MiceAge that an indoor ice rink, a _Frozen_ sing-along, a small _Frozen_ stage show and a _Frozen_ meet and greet are going to be placed in DCA (in Hollywood Land??) for the holiday season.  This has not been confirmed or announced, but it seems like it is plausible and possible.  It doesn't sound too unrealistic, in other words.   It could happen.  So, if the Parks Blog is going to announce this whole _Frozen_-themed area in DCA, then they will probably take that opportunity to also announce the official start date of the season too.


----------



## pudinhd

Sherry E said:


> I really can't imagine 2 space-themed lands in the same park.  That is the issue I'm having, aside from not wanting them to get rid of Toontown or the Ranch.  The most logical thing to do would have been to find a way to work Star Wars into Tomorrowland (where Star Tours already is), since Tomorrowland was already set for a makeover anyway (at one point).  Star Wars doesn't really fit into DCA, but Marvel can work in DCA a bit better.
> 
> The best thing to do would be to just build a third park at DLR and load it with Star Wars and Marvel stuff (as well as any other franchises or properties that Disney picks up along the way) instead of trying to wedge Star Wars and Marvel into the existing parks.
> 
> The only problem (other than all of the hoops Disney would have to jump through to get a third gate built) is that it would probably take another 10 years before a 3rd park saw the light of day, and Disney has to do something with Star Wars and Marvel long before then!



I know this is not the right forum, so just a quick response...  I don't think Disneyland needs a "Star Wars Land" and I don't think it would fit.  I think they should just work on Tomorrowland and change some rides to Star Wars, Marvel, Tron, whatever...


----------



## Sherry E

pudinhd said:


> I know this is not the right forum, so just a quick response...  I don't think Disneyland needs a "Star Wars Land" and I don't think it would fit.  I think they should just work on Tomorrowland and change some rides to Star Wars, Marvel, Tron, whatever...



*pudinhd --*

I tend to agree.  Tomorrowland was already going to get a makeover at some point soon anyway (though the project was put on hold, I think), so...what better time to shoehorn in the Star Wars stuff than in the middle of a makeover?  

First, I don't want them to remove the Big Thunder Ranch -- it's such a fun place and a hub of activity during both Halloween Time and the holiday season.   And the petting zoo would be gone!   Second, I don't really want them to remove Toontown (though Toontown could be freshened up and modernized a bit), as I love Car Toon Spin and the holiday season decorations.  

But, above all else, third -- having Tomorrowland and a Star Wars Land in Disneyland would be redundant because of that space/future theme.  If Star Wars could work in DCA, at least it wouldn't be redundant there because there are no other space lands.  But there really isn't any way to make Star Wars work in DCA as we currently know it, I don't think.


----------



## pudinhd

Sherry E said:


> *pudinhd --*
> 
> I tend to agree.  Tomorrowland was already going to get a makeover at some point soon anyway (though the project was put on hold, I think), so...what better time to shoehorn in the Star Wars stuff than in the middle of a makeover?
> 
> First, I don't want them to remove the Big Thunder Ranch -- it's such a fun place and a hub of activity during both Halloween Time and the holiday season.   And the petting zoo would be gone!   Second, I don't really want them to remove Toontown (though Toontown could be freshened up and modernized a bit), as I love Car Toon Spin and the holiday season decorations.
> 
> But, above all else, third -- having Tomorrowland and a Star Wars Land in Disneyland would be redundant because of that space/future theme.  If Star Wars could work in DCA, at least it wouldn't be redundant there because there are no other space lands.  But there really isn't any way to make Star Wars work in DCA as we currently know it, I don't think.



I agree with you 100%!!  I am partial to Gadget's Go Coaster, though!  

I know that DCA has Cars Land and Bugs Land, but I just don't see that working the same way at DL.


----------



## mvf-m11c

Sherry E said:


> *Bret --*
> 
> It might be worth it for you to see one DL CP down the road at some point, just to take some photos, but it would require either waiting in line or trying to find a good vantage point where you could see the stage and get clear shots.  I was lined up and waiting for the second CP while the first CP of the night was still going on last year, which was a pain.
> 
> The rumors can cause and have caused chaos -- especially if they imply that something unfavorable is going to happen, such as when Al Lutz reported several years ago that the non-MHP guests were going to be allowed to stay in DL and view Halloween Screams.  Frankly, I don't think that was ever going to happen, but people read the rumors and panicked, bombarding DLR with emails and letters, complaining about something that the Guest Services/Relations/Communications people had never heard about!
> 
> I really can't imagine 2 space-themed lands in the same park.  That is the issue I'm having, aside from not wanting them to get rid of Toontown or the Ranch.  The most logical thing to do would have been to find a way to work Star Wars into Tomorrowland (where Star Tours already is), since Tomorrowland was already set for a makeover anyway (at one point).  Star Wars doesn't really fit into DCA, but Marvel can work in DCA a bit better.
> 
> The best thing to do would be to just build a third park at DLR and load it with Star Wars and Marvel stuff (as well as any other franchises or properties that Disney picks up along the way) instead of trying to wedge Star Wars and Marvel into the existing parks.
> 
> The only problem (other than all of the hoops Disney would have to jump through to get a third gate built) is that it would probably take another 10 years before a 3rd park saw the light of day, and Disney has to do something with Star Wars and Marvel long before then!



That is the only event that I have never done during the holiday season and I will try to do that one day. Maybe if I don't coach basketball. But my season goes through late November all the way till early March and December is our busiest time of the year which I was lucky to get one trip during Christmas break last year. I will have no problem waiting or staking out a spot for the CP like I have been with the fireworks, F!, WoC, etc. to get the best spot. 

I remember that well back in 2010 about that rumor that the non-MHP people were allowed to stay in the park during party to let them see HS fireworks. I was not happy about that report and I would have not paid for a ticket if the non-MHP people were allowed to stay in the park to see the fireworks. At least the rumor was not true and we had to pay in order to see HS inside the park just like the parties at WDW MNSSHP & MVMCP to be able to experience all the party shows. 

Same here. I can never imagine 2 space-themed lands in DL where it makes sense to put it at Tomorrowland. Star Wars Land might be a great success but I do enjoy Tomorrowland a lot when I go to the park. Star Wars doesn't make sense for DCA while Marvel does make sense. 

Absolutely. It makes sense for Marvel and Star Wars to have a park built for them and leave DL & DCA alone. I also realized that Islands of Adventure at Universal Studios Orlando have Marvel theme rides and what will it be like where Universal and Disney have Marvel in there parks.

It's going to be a long time if the Disney Company builds a 3rd park in Anaheim. It is also taking a long time for the Disney Company to complete Shanghai Disneyland which is taking longer than they thought. 

Speaking of MHP, I just got an email today from Disneyland Guest Communications and they were able to fix the problem on the MHP AP discount rate. When I try to purchase MHP tickets on the website with my AP discount but the system didn't recognize my AP. After a few days and I try to purchase them online with the AP discount and it works. Sucks that I bought the tickets on the phone and will have to wait a few more days until I get them.


----------



## petals

What is going on with the lack of Christmas holiday news. Like the Halloween items are in the shop already and I need to plan! This is driving my anxiety mad  

I like the idea of the Frozen thing though simply because it looks cool (no pun intended) in DHS and I didn't get to see it. I don't like the fact they could take Muppets away for this. That's one of the things I love seeing. 

I don't think a Star Wars expansion belongs in the Disneyland park I think that would be better suited to DCA! 

Also luvin all the Toontown pics


----------



## Natara

Sherry E said:


> Tomorrowland was already going to get a makeover at some point soon anyway (though the project was put on hold, I think), so...what better time to shoehorn in the Star Wars stuff than in the middle of a makeover?
> 
> First, I don't want them to remove the Big Thunder Ranch -- it's such a fun place and a hub of activity during both Halloween Time and the holiday season.   And the petting zoo would be gone!   Second, I don't really want them to remove Toontown (though Toontown could be freshened up and modernized a bit), as I love Car Toon Spin and the holiday season decorations.
> 
> But, above all else, third -- having Tomorrowland and a Star Wars Land in Disneyland would be redundant because of that space/future theme.  If Star Wars could work in DCA, at least it wouldn't be redundant there because there are no other space lands.  But there really isn't any way to make Star Wars work in DCA as we currently know it, I don't think.



I so agree. Tomorrowland and Star Wars go together exquisitely well. I think it would make much more sense to put a few new attractions themed to the latter into the former rather than creating a whole separate land -- and, in the process, killing two much-loved parts of the park... well, maybe "much-loved" is a bit of a stretch for Toontown, as a lot of people are only lukewarm to it, but many kids adore it nevertheless. 

A revamp for Toontown would be wonderful, and if they were to rip it apart and put something new in, that could be cool, too. A Star Wars land in Toontown's place, however, just seems... _wrong._ Like you said, Sherry, it seems too redundant with Tomorrowland literally right around the corner. 

*sigh*


----------



## Misskitty3

I looked at last years schedule for November and it looks like the Christmas parade began on Friday of Veterans weekend.  

So *if* that holds true for this year....

We will be in the parks Saturday, Sunday and Monday of Veterans weekend. For Saturday and Sunday, the parade ran 2x a day at 2:30 & again at 5:30.  On Monday the parade only ran once and that was at 5:30.

If there are any Disney channel celebrities performing in the parade, we will definitely want to stake out a spot.  Do the celebrities perform in both the afternoon and evening parade?  In looking at some of the info from last year, it looks like some of the Disney Channel folks were in the actual parade (Teen Beach Movie) and some, like Demi Lovato were on a stage.  If they do a staged performance, any idea when that happens?  Will this type of info be in the daily schedule you get at the gate....or might we be able to find out prior to the day of the performance?

I also want to make reservations for Goofy's Kitchen for dinner .....if the Christmas parade does not happen Veterans weekend, I would do Goofy's on Saturday night.  However, if the parades ARE running that day with Disney channel celebrities,  I feel like we will want more time at the parks. But....if it is crazy, crazy busy, AND we end up seeing the 2:30pm parade, it might be really nice to get out and go to Goofy's..   Any thoughts?

I also want to schedule a lunch at BB but I am leaning toward Monday. But we could do BB on Saturday for lunch and still be able to easily get a spot for the 5:30 parade if not, the 2:30 depending on the crowds.


----------



## Orbitron

Here are a few more of my pictures, I love Toontown and I would miss it a lot if they replace it with something else!


----------



## Cheshirecatty

*Orbitron*..I had to "giggle" at the PLASTIC Tree!

Beautiful pic of the *poinsettias*---my favorite!


----------



## nicolispicoli

I love this thread! It always gets me so excited! Last year, I got super sick and had to cancel my dis-holiday the day before I was planning to leave, boooo. This year, I finally talked my anti-dis husband into going with me and our DD3. We're taking a road trip (we live in sacramento) to Monterey for a couple days and then down south. There is nothing more magical than disneyland at Christmastime, so I can't wait! We'll be going Nov 22-23, I couldn't talk him into more than 2 days there, but hey, i'll take it! Happppy dance!


----------



## Sherry E

*In 3 days we begin a brand new Theme Week!!  You have until 11:59 p.m., P.S.T., on Sunday, 8/24/14, to get in your Toontown holiday photos for this week's theme!*



​


*This silence from the Disney camp (as far as giving us anything official about the Disneyland holiday season) is deafening, as the saying goes!  

Not only are we past the point in August when holiday dates and news were revealed last year and in 2012, but Epcot at WDW is even taking reservations for New Year's dining now!!!!!!

And... not only is there a weird lack of holiday news, but more and more info about the WDW Halloween festivities and about the DCL Halloween festivities keeps trickling out, while our DLR Halloween Time season doesn't even seem to be yielding any noteworthy blogs/press releases at all (other than the announcement of the MHP dates and the Halloween Time season).  There are "more Villains and enhancements" coming to MNSSHP at WDW, but are there more Villains and enhancements coming to our Mickey's Halloween Party at Disneyland Resort??  

So it really does seem like the silence is obvious on the Disneyland Resort end, and that it is leading up to something that is going to be revealed or announced any day now.  Whether or not that big revelation is going to include the ice rink moving into Hollywood Land, along with a Frozen sing-along and meet and greet, is anyone's guess.  I'd rather have that news than a hard ticket party that included the old fireworks and old parade, but it seems like something must be in the works.  

I tend to think that if nothing new or out of the ordinary were happening this year, Erin would have just popped in with a quick blog on the Parks Blog by now, announcing the holiday season dates.  

At the same time, if something really major were on the horizon -- like a brand new Christmas party -- it seems like that would have been announced by now (or even back in July, or earlier).

So, if it is the Frozen-in-DCA stuff that is going to be announced, I guess that would fall under the category of not insignificant, but not major enough to alert everyone way in advance.  

The only really new thing about the whole Frozen set-up (if MiceAge's report was accurate) would be the sing-along and small stage show.  The ice rink and the meet and greet were at DLR -- albeit, in different locations -- last year, so those would not really be new, just relocated (maybe). 

In any event, we have two more of those #GetHappier/Monday Surprise deals coming up, and one of those days could be used to make a holiday announcement on the Parks Blog.  I would certainly hope that nothing is announced past Labor Day!*



​

*Orbitron* -- I love that last series of photos you posted, and I'm glad to know that I'm not the only one who loves Toontown and would be sad to see it removed!


*nicolispicoli* -- Welcome back to the thread!  I'm so glad you have another holiday trip on the horizon!  I agree -- there is nothing more magical than Disneyland at Christmas time (or during the whole holiday season, really), so 2 days is better than no days!  If I had only one day to go, I would still do it because there is so much to see and do!


​





mvf-m11c said:


> That is the only event that I have never done during the holiday season and I will try to do that one day. Maybe if I don't coach basketball. But my season goes through late November all the way till early March and December is our busiest time of the year which I was lucky to get one trip during Christmas break last year. I will have no problem waiting or staking out a spot for the CP like I have been with the fireworks, F!, WoC, etc. to get the best spot.
> 
> I remember that well back in 2010 about that rumor that the non-MHP people were allowed to stay in the park during party to let them see HS fireworks. I was not happy about that report and I would have not paid for a ticket if the non-MHP people were allowed to stay in the park to see the fireworks. At least the rumor was not true and we had to pay in order to see HS inside the park just like the parties at WDW MNSSHP & MVMCP to be able to experience all the party shows.
> 
> Same here. I can never imagine 2 space-themed lands in DL where it makes sense to put it at Tomorrowland. Star Wars Land might be a great success but I do enjoy Tomorrowland a lot when I go to the park. Star Wars doesn't make sense for DCA while Marvel does make sense.
> 
> Absolutely. It makes sense for Marvel and Star Wars to have a park built for them and leave DL & DCA alone. I also realized that Islands of Adventure at Universal Studios Orlando have Marvel theme rides and what will it be like where Universal and Disney have Marvel in there parks.
> 
> It's going to be a long time if the Disney Company builds a 3rd park in Anaheim. It is also taking a long time for the Disney Company to complete Shanghai Disneyland which is taking longer than they thought.
> 
> Speaking of MHP, I just got an email today from Disneyland Guest Communications and they were able to fix the problem on the MHP AP discount rate. When I try to purchase MHP tickets on the website with my AP discount but the system didn't recognize my AP. After a few days and I try to purchase them online with the AP discount and it works. Sucks that I bought the tickets on the phone and will have to wait a few more days until I get them.



*Bret --*

Oh, that's great to hear that you got your MHP ticket situation worked out.  I wondered what happened with that, and if the DLR system was still not recognizing you as an AP holder.  So you had to end up calling and ordering them that way (before the problem was fixed)?  That is a pain, but as long as your AP discount was applied to the purchase, that is the important thing!






petals said:


> What is going on with the lack of Christmas holiday news. Like the Halloween items are in the shop already and I need to plan! This is driving my anxiety mad
> 
> I like the idea of the Frozen thing though simply because it looks cool (no pun intended) in DHS and I didn't get to see it. I don't like the fact they could take Muppets away for this. That's one of the things I love seeing.
> 
> I don't think a Star Wars expansion belongs in the Disneyland park I think that would be better suited to DCA!
> 
> Also luvin all the Toontown pics



*petals --*

Judging by the other _Frozen_-related blogs that have been popping up on the Parks Blog in the last week, I would not be shocked if MiceAge's report is mostly correct this time around (which is not always the case), and the _Frozen_ stuff is going to set up shop in Hollywood Land for the holiday season.




Natara said:


> I so agree. Tomorrowland and Star Wars go together exquisitely well. I think it would make much more sense to put a few new attractions themed to the latter into the former rather than creating a whole separate land -- and, in the process, killing two much-loved parts of the park... well, maybe "much-loved" is a bit of a stretch for Toontown, as a lot of people are only lukewarm to it, but many kids adore it nevertheless.
> 
> A revamp for Toontown would be wonderful, and if they were to rip it apart and put something new in, that could be cool, too. A Star Wars land in Toontown's place, however, just seems... _wrong._ Like you said, Sherry, it seems too redundant with Tomorrowland literally right around the corner.
> 
> *sigh*



*Natara --*

I think that there always needs to be some area in each park for really little kids.  A Bug's Land is that spot in DCA (and is often the spot that adults think should be changed into something else!), and Toontown is the spot in DL (and is also a spot that a lot of people don't visit, as we are finding out in the current Theme Week).  Interestingly, both TT and ABL are fantastic lands for appreciating the famous Disney attention to detail, which is why I love them both and don't want them to be removed.  I love the details.

The problem is that the Roger Rabbit influence in TT now seems out of place, or dated.  Personally, I love the Car Toon Spin ride, but how many little kids are going to be watching _Who Framed Roger Rabbit_ before visiting Disneyland in 2014 or 2015?  I don't know if Roger is considered as 'classic' of a character in the pantheon of Disney characters as those featured in the other rides, but who knows?   He's not on par with Dumbo or Peter Pan, in other words, nor is he up there with Woody, Buzz and the gang!

(Thank goodness no one ever had the bright idea to create a Marsupilami-themed ride!  His days of appearing in Disneyland were numbered!)

I would be sad to see Car Toon Spin removed from TT because it is just as fun as any of the other dark rides, if not more fun than some of them.  However, I could understand if Toontown got a makeover of some kind, and was refreshed a bit to reflect something a tad more recent.  I'd rather have that happen than have the demolition of Toontown to put a second space-themed land into DL.




Misskitty3 said:


> I looked at last years schedule for November and it looks like the Christmas parade began on Friday of Veterans weekend.
> 
> So *if* that holds true for this year....
> 
> We will be in the parks Saturday, Sunday and Monday of Veterans weekend. For Saturday and Sunday, the parade ran 2x a day at 2:30 & again at 5:30.  On Monday the parade only ran once and that was at 5:30.
> 
> If there are any Disney channel celebrities performing in the parade, we will definitely want to stake out a spot.  Do the celebrities perform in both the afternoon and evening parade?  In looking at some of the info from last year, it looks like some of the Disney Channel folks were in the actual parade (Teen Beach Movie) and some, like Demi Lovato were on a stage.  If they do a staged performance, any idea when that happens?  Will this type of info be in the daily schedule you get at the gate....or might we be able to find out prior to the day of the performance?
> 
> I also want to make reservations for Goofy's Kitchen for dinner .....if the Christmas parade does not happen Veterans weekend, I would do Goofy's on Saturday night.  However, if the parades ARE running that day with Disney channel celebrities,  I feel like we will want more time at the parks. But....if it is crazy, crazy busy, AND we end up seeing the 2:30pm parade, it might be really nice to get out and go to Goofy's..   Any thoughts?
> 
> I also want to schedule a lunch at BB but I am leaning toward Monday. But we could do BB on Saturday for lunch and still be able to easily get a spot for the 5:30 parade if not, the 2:30 depending on the crowds.



*Misskitty3 --*

I'm sure there will be some sort of mention of who is part of the taping and where they will appear, somewhere -- I'm just not sure where.  There should definitely be something in the daily schedule to alert you to who will be where, but you might try calling Disneyland beforehand to see what they say.  

I would save BB for Monday and do Goofy's on Saturday.  Goofy's serves dinner up until 9 p.m., I think it is, so you have a good window of time to get there even if you do end up seeing the parade.

I tend to think the "parade taping crowds" will be different (and maybe more substantial) than the regular Christmas parade crowds (which are lofty enough), and will require more waiting around.

I thought of someone I can ask about what happens on the taping days -- I don't know if she went to the parade taping last year or the year before, but she should at least be able to give some insight as to how you find out who is performing and where, and how early you have to start waiting, etc.  I'll try to get in touch with her and see what she knows.


----------



## mom2rtk

Before we get busy packing our son up to head back to school tomorrow, I thought I should get this weeks photos posted:






IMG_9943 by mom2rtk, on Flickr




IMG_9942 by mom2rtk, on Flickr




IMG_9932 by mom2rtk, on Flickr




IMG_9920 by mom2rtk, on Flickr




IMG_9916 by mom2rtk, on Flickr




IMG_9907_1 by mom2rtk, on Flickr




IMG_9905_1 by mom2rtk, on Flickr




IMG_9900_1 by mom2rtk, on Flickr




IMG_0508 by mom2rtk, on Flickr




IMG_0507 by mom2rtk, on Flickr




IMG_0504 by mom2rtk, on Flickr


----------



## tksbaskets

In a wildly impulsive extravagance DH and I just booked a trip to DL for December 4-9! It will be the first time going to Disney as a couple without our kids.    You betcha I'll be taking a picture or two in Toontown!

Now I greedily hope that the CP will be that weekend.

Thanks to Bret for his lodging recommendations 

As for Star Wars Land... WDW took down Toontown and replaced it with new Fantasyland which even when we saw it partially completed (no Seven Dwarf Mine Ride yet)  I felt it was an improvement in theming.  Hey - my family LOVES Star Wars.  Bring on the Death Star ride I say 

TK


----------



## Sherry E

*Janet --* Beautiful photos, and another entry into the random draw!




tksbaskets said:


> In a wildly impulsive extravagance DH and I just booked a trip to DL for December 4-9! It will be the first time going to Disney as a couple without our kids.    You betcha I'll be taking a picture or two in Toontown!
> 
> Now I greedily hope that the CP will be that weekend.
> 
> Thanks to Bret for his lodging recommendations
> 
> As for Star Wars Land... WDW took down Toontown and replaced it with new Fantasyland which even when we saw it partially completed (no Seven Dwarf Mine Ride yet)  I felt it was an improvement in theming.  Hey - my family LOVES Star Wars.  Bring on the Death Star ride I say
> 
> TK




*TK --*

I'm glad you got your trip set for December!

You must have missed it (I think you may have been out of town) when I posted the confirmation of the CP dates.  We already knew it would be Sat., 12/6 and Sun., 12/7, but the confirmation went up on the Disneyland Events page a while back (I posted the link to it in a couple of places, and announced it *HERE*).  So you're in luck!


----------



## mom2rtk

Sherry E said:


> *Janet --* Beautiful photos, and another entry into the random draw!




Thanks Sherry!


----------



## mvf-m11c

Sherry E said:


> *Bret --*
> 
> Oh, that's great to hear that you got your MHP ticket situation worked out.  I wondered what happened with that, and if the DLR system was still not recognizing you as an AP holder.  So you had to end up calling and ordering them that way (before the problem was fixed)?  That is a pain, but as long as your AP discount was applied to the purchase, that is the important thing!



The MHP ticket on the DL website is all fixed where the AP holders will be able to get the discounted tickets (on certain days). It might have been a glitched in the system. It doesn't helped me a lot when I was trying to purchase the tickets last week and so I had to order them by phone. I am so used to ordering it online over by the phone. At least I was able to get the AP discount for my date and just waiting to get the tickets.


Your welcome TK. Hope you will have a good time staying at the hotel that you chosen for your trip.


----------



## Sherry E

I just realized that it is looking as though a bunch of DIS'ers from this thread will be at DLR in the same time frame again (just as there were last year), or at least overlapping.

I know that *Janet/mom2rtk* has not picked dates yet, but I am guessing that at least a couple of her days will overlap with *Jenny/rentayenta's* dates and possibly *TK/tksbaskets'* dates as well!

Of course, I have not picked any dates yet and I don't know how long I would be there, but my usual pattern is to go in that same timeframe -- at the tail end of the CP and/or into that week.

So, there are many of us who may be there at the same time again!


----------



## mom2rtk

Sherry E said:


> I just realized that it is looking as though a bunch of DIS'ers from this thread will be at DLR in the same time frame again (just as there were last year), or at least overlapping.
> 
> I know that *Janet/mom2rtk* has not picked dates yet, but I am guessing that at least a couple of her days will overlap with *Jenny/rentayenta's* dates and possibly *TK/tksbaskets'* dates as well!
> 
> Of course, I have not picked any dates yet and I don't know how long I would be there, but my usual pattern is to go in that same timeframe -- at the tail end of the CP and/or into that week.
> 
> So, there are many of us who may be there at the same time again!



We'll have to keep track and make arrangements for a DISmeet when more people have dates firmed up. We're sort of targeting 12/6 through 12/13 or 12/14.


----------



## pudinhd

I was planning on uploading pictures from 2013 and recent years, but I just couldn't do the plastic...


----------



## tksbaskets

mom2rtk said:


> We'll have to keep track and make arrangements for a DISmeet when more people have dates firmed up. We're sort of targeting 12/6 through 12/13 or 12/14.



That would be a blast!


----------



## Sherry E

*pudinhd* -- 

I cannot blame you for rejecting the plastic trees!  It's great to see what Toontown used to look like, with the nice trees and the Mickey-shaped wreaths!  You have another entry into the random draw!



*Janet --* 

It is definitely looking like we (you, Jenny, TK and I) will all be there at the same time, for at least a couple of overlapping days.  So, yes, we will touch base closer to the time and see what the schedules are looking like!


----------



## tksbaskets

Sherry E said:


> *pudinhd* --
> 
> I cannot blame you for rejecting the plastic trees!  It's great to see what Toontown used to look like, with the nice trees and the Mickey-shaped wreaths!  You have another entry into the random draw!
> 
> 
> 
> *Janet --*
> 
> It is definitely looking like we (you, Jenny, TK and I) will all be there at the same time, for at least a couple of overlapping days.  So, yes, we will touch base closer to the time and see what the schedules are looking like!



*Sherry* I'd love to meet in person!  I hope it works out.  Perhaps for the CP?  Now I'll have to pay attention to how to get a seat/ticket.


----------



## WestMom2two

nicolispicoli said:


> I love this thread! It always gets me so excited! Last year, I got super sick and had to cancel my dis-holiday the day before I was planning to leave, boooo. This year, I finally talked my anti-dis husband into going with me and our DD3. We're taking a road trip (we live in sacramento) to Monterey for a couple days and then down south. There is nothing more magical than disneyland at Christmastime, so I can't wait! We'll be going Nov 22-23, I couldn't talk him into more than 2 days there, but hey, i'll take it! Happppy dance!


We live in Sacramento too! We are going as a family for our 3rd visit Nov 17th-21st! We have yet to see Disney for Christmas and we are such Christmas people. I can't wait! We are driving down, hitting Lego land first then over to Disney.


----------



## rentayenta

Sherry E said:


> *Janet --*
> 
> It is definitely looking like we (you, Jenny, TK and I) will all be there at the same time, for at least a couple of overlapping days.  So, yes, we will touch base closer to the time and see what the schedules are looking like!





 Sounds great.


----------



## Misskitty3

Sherry E said:


> *
> 
> Misskitty3 --
> 
> I'm sure there will be some sort of mention of who is part of the taping and where they will appear, somewhere -- I'm just not sure where.  There should definitely be something in the daily schedule to alert you to who will be where, but you might try calling Disneyland beforehand to see what they say.
> 
> I would save BB for Monday and do Goofy's on Saturday.  Goofy's serves dinner up until 9 p.m., I think it is, so you have a good window of time to get there even if you do end up seeing the parade.
> 
> I tend to think the "parade taping crowds" will be different (and maybe more substantial) than the regular Christmas parade crowds (which are lofty enough), and will require more waiting around.
> 
> I thought of someone I can ask about what happens on the taping days -- I don't know if she went to the parade taping last year or the year before, but she should at least be able to give some insight as to how you find out who is performing and where, and how early you have to start waiting, etc.  I'll try to get in touch with her and see what she knows.*


*

Thank you Sherry for your insight!!  For someone like me (a total vacation over-thinker), it is really wonderful to have someone to bounce things off of!  I am going to plan on Goofy's for Saturday night.  Looking at the parade photos from last year on the Disney blog, the photos are taken during the afternoon not the 5:30 parade.  Not that that means anything for this year.....*


----------



## rentayenta

Joshua in Toontown a decade ago. Sorry for the lack of plastic Christmas trees.


----------



## Sherry E

​

*Remember, you have until 11:59 p.m., P.S.T., tonight (8/24) to post your Toontown photos!  A new Theme Week will begin tomorrow, Mon., 8/25!  (Hopefully it will be a theme week in which those "on the bench" -- TK, KCmike and Lori -- can participate!*





tksbaskets said:


> *Sherry* I'd love to meet in person!  I hope it works out.  Perhaps for the CP?  Now I'll have to pay attention to how to get a seat/ticket.



*TK --* 

I have to look at it as, just in case I don't stay over and only go for one day in that early December time frame, which one day would I be there?  Chances are, I would probably be there on Sunday, 12/7.  

I don't think that Janet and Jenny will want to deal with the CP madness, but I would probably be willing to stand in the Main Street line and wait around again (unless the narrator is horrible) -- because the CP is awesome!

There are no seats (for the general public) or tickets for the CP, but I saw some folks get seats last year in the same way I got seats in 2012.  So we shall see.  I just didn't stand in the right place last year because I didn't think the same trick would work.  If I had stood there I might have gotten a seat.




rentayenta said:


> Sounds great.



*Jenny --*

Such a cute picture you posted above^^!

Keep Sun., 12/7 in mind as an option for a meet-up.  Other days after that may become available and plans can be changed/switched, but I would probably be at DLR that day.




Misskitty3 said:


> Thank you Sherry for your insight!!  For someone like me (a total vacation over-thinker), it is really wonderful to have someone to bounce things off of!  I am going to plan on Goofy's for Saturday night.  Looking at the parade photos from last year on the Disney blog, the photos are taken during the afternoon not the 5:30 parade.  Not that that means anything for this year.....



*Misskitty3 --*

You're very welcome!  

I asked *Nancy Johnson* -- DIS Unplugged blog writer and Podcast team member and correspondent -- these questions about the CFP parade taping days:

_"1.  How, when and where can people find out who will be appearing in or performing in the taping of the parade in advance, and where they will be?  Does ABC post it on their site?  I know that the Parks Blog cannot always be relied upon to post that info in advance.;

2.  Will CMs hand out schedules or brochures with the taping info (such as where the performers will be set up) at the turnstiles?;

3.  How early should people begin waiting or lining up to see the performers/singers or the actual parade?;

4.  Are crowds substantially worse in DL or DCA on taping days (I am going to assume they are)? and

5.  Will all taping be done early enough to get out of DL for a reasonably early Goofy's Kitchen dinner?"_




Nancy's reply (copied and pasted directly from Facebook, and I broke it up into paragraphs) contained great information!:



> _*Taping is a long drawn out process done over multiple days.  How do I want to put this -unless you want to do nothing else, but sit and wait for things to happen in taping, don't bother with trying to be in it.  It goes all day when they are doing the actual parade.
> 
> Celebrity appearances only come out through leaks and gossip, so watching the dis is best for that. The reason is they want to control the crowds and not have a rich on screaming Tweens who will disrupt the crowds.
> 
> Surprisingly, Attraction waits are light because of the curious guests and tapings are held on low traffic weekends with the celebrities done on weekdays to eliminate the aforementioned Tweens.
> 
> CMs will not tell you anything.  They are specifically kept in the dark about the schedule unless they have a need to know.  Signs are posted in specific areas, but are vague.  They will say things like Taping is Occuring, your presence indicates permission to be photographed.
> 
> Bring holiday hats and clothes if you want to be in the close-up crowds.  On the parade dancer day, usually Saturday, all of the parents and extra people stay along the parade route, so they don't affect the park guests for rides. If you want to see a celebrity appearance and be in the front of the taping, plan on standing in the same spot forever and doing nothing else, or wander up at the last minute and stand in the back if you don't care.
> 
> Leave the tapings when you have your reservations. No one cares if you are there or not and your reservation is more important.
> 
> Did that answer everything?*_




I hope that helps clarify/explain things for you, *Misskitty3*!


----------



## rentayenta

*Sherry,* we'll be in So Cal 12/7 but not the the DLR until 12/9 so hopefully we can meet up that week. Keep me posted.


----------



## Misskitty3

Sherry E said:


> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Misskitty3 --*
> 
> You're very welcome!
> 
> I asked *Nancy Johnson* -- DIS Unplugged blog writer and Podcast team member and correspondent -- these questions about the CFP parade taping days:
> 
> _"1.  How, when and where can people find out who will be appearing in or performing in the taping of the parade in advance, and where they will be?  Does ABC post it on their site?  I know that the Parks Blog cannot always be relied upon to post that info in advance.;
> 
> 2.  Will CMs hand out schedules or brochures with the taping info (such as where the performers will be set up) at the turnstiles?;
> 
> 3.  How early should people begin waiting or lining up to see the performers/singers or the actual parade?;
> 
> 4.  Are crowds substantially worse in DL or DCA on taping days (I am going to assume they are)? and
> 
> 5.  Will all taping be done early enough to get out of DL for a reasonably early Goofy's Kitchen dinner?"_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nancy's reply (copied and pasted directly from Facebook, and I broke it up into paragraphs) contained great information!:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope that helps clarify/explain things for you, *Misskitty3*!




Thank you so much!!!! 


This really helps with my planning!!  I really appreciate you reaching out to Nancy!  Thank you!!!  Thank you!!!  Thank You!!!!


----------



## Sherry E

*I have the new theme almost ready to go for tomorrow morning, so if you have any Toontown photos to submit for this current week's theme, you have about 4 hours left to do so!*





rentayenta said:


> *Sherry,* we'll be in So Cal 12/7 but not the the DLR until 12/9 so hopefully we can meet up that week. Keep me posted.



*Jenny --*

Oh, that's right -- you're starting your trip with SoCal/beach time, and then moving over to DLR.  I will definitely keep you posted.  I may very well be able to meet up if I am at DLR beyond 12/7, but it's still too early for me to know.





Misskitty3 said:


> Thank you so much!!!!
> 
> 
> This really helps with my planning!!  I really appreciate you reaching out to Nancy!  Thank you!!!  Thank you!!!  Thank You!!!!



*Misskitty3 --*

No problem at all!  You're welcome.  I remembered that Nancy had been to DL during at least a few parade tapings and would be the best one to explain how it all works.  At least now you know what to expect -- both the good and the bad!


----------



## mvf-m11c

That is good news to hear about ACF parade taping that weekend of what to expect. I still haven't decided on my dates yet for my November trip if I should go on the taping weekend or during the Avengers Marathon Weekend. 

As always, I am looking forward to tomorrow's Theme Week.


----------



## Sherry E

mvf-m11c said:


> That is good news to hear about ACF parade taping that weekend of what to expect. I still haven't decided on my dates yet for my November trip if I should go on the taping weekend or during the Avengers Marathon Weekend.
> 
> As always, I am looking forward to tomorrow's Theme Week.



*Bret --*

If I were you, I would go on the Avengers Marathon weekend.  What would keep you from going on that weekend?  Just the potential crowds?  I doubt it could be any worse than post-Christmas, when you went last year.  

There is more of a chance that everything will be officially up and running by the time of the marathon -- such as the _Frozen_ stuff in DCA (IF that ends up happening), Viva Navidad, Winter Dreams, etc.  

On the parade taping weekend, it is not as certain that all of those things will be up and in place.  Downtown Disney may not even have its decorations up yet.


----------



## mvf-m11c

Sherry E said:


> *Bret --*
> 
> If I were you, I would go on the Avengers Marathon weekend.  What would keep you from going on that weekend?  Just the potential crowds?  I doubt it could be any worse than post-Christmas, when you went last year.
> 
> There is more of a chance that everything will be officially up and running by the time of the marathon -- such as the _Frozen_ stuff in DCA (IF that ends up happening), Viva Navidad, Winter Dreams, etc.
> 
> On the parade taping weekend, it is not as certain that all of those things will be up and in place.  Downtown Disney may not even have its decorations up yet.



As you know I was originally planning on going that weekend before the Avengers Marathon was announced that weekend and it changed my plans a lot. But after thinking about it more and more, it might not be as bad as what I have read from previous marathon events. The Avengers Marathon Weekend won't be as worse as the Christmas crowds. Maybe I am just getting all too worked up about the Avengers Marathon Weekend and should go with my usual plan and don't worry about the crowds. 

I know for a fact that all the holiday decorations and events will be up that weekend while not everything will be up during the Christmas taping weekend. Maybe I will need to talk with my DA about it and maybe she will have no problem with the original dates during the Marathon instead of going during the Christmas taping weekend. 

I am still not happy that the Avengers Marathon is happening that weekend but it shouldn't be as bad as I have read and just go with the original dates.


----------



## Vintage Mouseketeer

Ok, again... at the 11th hour, post for Toon Town 

Everyone has posted such great pics I figure I post my little gal looking "thrilled" next to the plastic tree....


----------



## Sherry E

_*Its Monday -- and its time for the Theme Week Countdown!!*_



*(Approximately) 11 Weeks Until the
Holiday Season Begins at the Disneyland Resort!!!!
*​

_*With each new week will come a different Disneyland Resort holiday theme!

As I have previously mentioned in this Superthread, Ill be showcasing a particular aspect of DLR's holiday festivities each week until early November.  Including todays theme, there are many more themes to come over the next few months:  9 main weekly themes (this Countdown began with the first theme on 7/21/14, and there will be a new weekly theme every Monday from today, August 25, 2014, through October 20, 2014); 7 mini-themes which will be featured daily from 10/27/14  11/2/14, and a final Holiday Cornucopia/These Are a Few of My Favorite Things theme on Monday, November 3, 2014 (there will be more details about what the Cornucopia can include when we get closer to that date!).

Those of you who have participated in previous Theme Week Countdowns may have noticed that this years Countdown began a couple of weeks earlier than it did last year.   I kicked off the Countdown two weeks earlier than I did in 2013, and I am ending it the week before I expect the Holidays at DLR to officially commence (as of early Monday, August 25, 2014, there has been no official confirmation from Disney of the holiday season start date for this year, but it is assumed that it will be sometime during the week of Monday, November 10, 2014  Friday, November 14, 2014).  The reason for that is, once November starts and the decorations in the parks appear little by little each day, our attention shifts to learning information about and seeing photos of what is new for the current seasons celebration.  

Theme Week Countdowns are a great way to keep the photos rolling in on a regular basis and build anticipation for November at the Disneyland Resort!  They are also a way to display the different elements, nuances and details of the Holidays at DLR that may be totally new to some visitorsor previously unnoticed/undiscovered by others.  Finally, this is an excellent way for our Theme Week Countdown participants to shine a light on their wonderful photos and attract visitors to their Trip Reports, blogs, etc.  

Last week, we visited the playful, animated, off-kilter world of Mickeys Toontown.  Prior to that we stepped back in time to see how Christmas was celebrated on Buena Vista Street and in Hollywood Land in the 1920s through the 1940s, respectively.  Not too long ago we also enjoyed the Yuletide season around the world as we sailed through Its a Small World Holiday and strolled through Fantasyland.   Before that, we reveled in the pageantry of A Christmas Fantasy Parade, and gazed in awe at the spectacular BelieveIn Holiday Magic Fireworks.  Just prior to that, we began this Countdown by showing off our best  Holiday Character photos, PhotoPass photos and Santa Claus photos..     

Sowhat will be our sixth theme of 2014?  Today, we venture out of the parks and enjoy some of the decorations around the other areas of Disneyland Resort!*_





*In the Spotlight this Week......

THE HOTELS OF THE DISNEYLAND RESORT 
(Disneyland Hotel, Grand Californian Hotel and Paradise Pier Hotel)!!!*​




_* Beginning on or close to Thanksgiving, one of the wonderful aspects of the holiday season at the Disneyland Resort  and possibly one of the most overlooked  is the décor that you can find around the three Resort hotels: The Disneyland Hotel, the Paradise Pier Hotel and the Grand Californian Hotel.  Each hotel has its own unique theme and ambiance.  

Whether its the wacky, colorful, slightly askew tree which greets guests at Goofys Kitchen in the Disneyland Hotel; the Dickens carolers performing by the enormous, elegantly rustic Christmas tree in the cozy Grand Californian Hotel lobby; or the combination of ocean-inspired decorations and gorgeous, glowing jewel tones on the majestic Paradise Pier tree, there are many amazing things to see which can get you in the holiday spirit!  

In 2013, all 3 hotels received new decorations to replace or complement the existing holiday overlays:  The Grand Californians main Christmas tree was bathed in shiny new light, and reindeer were stationed outside of the entrance to greet guests as they drove or walked up to the hotel; the Paradise Piers primary Christmas tree was decked out in an array of oceanic ornaments; and the Disneyland Hotels main entrance was speckled with small lights that changed color every few seconds.

One of the best things to do is to curl up on a comfortable sofa or in a chair to soak in the atmosphere at the Grand Californian, as a pianist and guitarist take turns entertaining the relaxed audience with Christmas music.  Santa Claus holds court by the tree, and there are PhotoPass photographers nearby to capture those special moments.  Or, perhaps, snuggle up by the hearth with a loved one, sipping hot cocoa.  Over at White Water Snacks and Storytellers Café you will find gingerbread houses, which are quite aromatic if you catch them shortly after they are first set up in their locations. 

Disneyland Hotels Santa photo spot is a rather elaborate one, filled with reindeer decorations, toys and even cookies and milk left by the fireplace.   Dont miss the large gingerbread Castle in the Fantasy Tower lobby (new as of 2013), and breathe in the faint smell of gingerbread that surrounds it.

The striking blue-green lobby Christmas tree is the true highlight of the decorations at the Paradise Pier Hotel, but you can also find some festive holiday touches near the PCH Grill and around the hotel property.  The code word for today is: angel.  New to the holiday season of 2013 was an assortment of sea-themed creatures and knick knacks on and around the tree, as well as large shells, surfboards and a starfish topper. 

Anyone is welcome to visit the three Disneyland Resort hotels  you do not have to be an overnight guest to enjoy these offerings  and its a great way to take a break from the chaos of the parks while staying connected to holiday merriment in some way.   However, keep in mind that the hotels are sometimes not decorated until Thanksgiving or the day after (there have been very few exceptions over the years), likely dependent on how early or late Thanksgiving falls in November.  In 2013 they were decorated well ahead of schedule  9 days before Thanksgiving, to be exact  but that has not always been the case and it is not known at this time if the hotels will continue to get an early makeover.  

So, if you are planning a visit to Disneyland Resort in the earlier part of the holiday season (mid-November), you may not see the hotels in their Christmas-y splendor.   If you want to be sure to include visits to the Hotels in your holiday trip (and all 3 hotels are within easy walking distance from the parks), plan your trip for Thanksgiving or after, to be on the safe side.
*_ 


_*


Grand Californian Hotel



(December 2013)


Guess who this is, checking out of the GCH on a Monday morning!











The brand new reindeer out in front of the GCH, greeting guests as they drove and walked up



























Gingerbread house in Storytellers Café












Gingerbread house in White Water Snacks











Giant tree in the lobby (which was more sparkly in 2013 than it had been in previous years  the lights had been changed)






















Older favorites


(December 2010)










(December 2012)

Storytellers Café gingerbread house
















Disneyland Hotel


(2013)


Giant fake gingerbread Castle in the lobby of the Fantasy Tower (there was a piped-in smell of gingerbread coming from somewhere that I could not figure out)

















Santas beautiful photo spot in the Fantasy Tower


















These colored lights were brand new in 2013. They were in all of the planters outside of the front entrance to the Disneyland Hotel, and each individual bulb changed to a different color every few seconds










The Goofys Kitchen tree











Themed tree in the Adventure Tower (notice the themed accessories)









The Tangaroa Terrace tree is filled with tropical flowers, candles and shells









The themed tree in the Frontier Tower has a more rustic design













Paradise Pier Hotel


(2013)


The beautiful tree, with some new and interesting sea-themed decorations





















In a window display near Surfs Up





*_​



_*I may or may not post more photos during the week.  Please feel free to post your photos of the 3 Hotels of the Disneyland Resort all this week, through Sunday, August 31st, 2014, 11:59 p.m., P.S.T.  

Then, stay tuned for our seventh theme on Monday, September 1st!!  We have many themes coming up in future weeks, so get your photos ready! *_


----------



## Orbitron

Sherry E said:


> Guess who this is, checking out of the GCH on a Monday morning!



I would say Kurt Russell!


----------



## mvf-m11c

After not getting any pictures of the hotels with the holiday decorations these last few years, I finally able to post some for the Theme Week Countdown.

The Grand California Hotel decorations












Disneyland Hotel












Now I will have to remember to get PPH in the near future.


----------



## Orbitron

I have not many photos to share this time! 
*
Grand Californian Hotel*






*Disneyland Hotel*































*Paradise Pier Hotel*


----------



## rentayenta

Woot woot, one of my favorite themes. Now the tricky task of deciding which pics ill post and which ill save for the holiday trees week. 




Great photos so far. 






My very favorite of the DLH tree a decade ago.  I'll be back with more. Joshua's sour face cracks me up! 




​


----------



## Sherry E

*Bret*, *Orbitron* and *Jenny* have each earned another entry into the random drawing for posting the lovely photos!



*Jenny* -- What a cute photo!  I loved that old DLH tree when it was there (I saw it in 2001)!  I loved the large gold character ornaments on it, and was disappointed when they took the tree down!


*Bret* -- I suppose it would be good for you, too, to add some photos of the "interesting" ocean-themed sea grass and angel fish on the PPH tree at some point.  I am hoping that, this year, the PPH decorators decide to tone down the in-your-face sea ornaments on and around the tree.




*Orbitron -- *You got quite a few photos at the 3 hotels!  Even if you didn't take as many photos at the hotels as you did around the parks, you did get some -- and that's what counts!

You're correct in your guess!  At first Kurt was in the Grand Californian Hotel lobby, standing by himself just a few feet away from me.  He appeared to be checking his phone or text messaging or something.  He didn't give off an aura of "back off, everyone," and he didn't have any guards with him or anything.  So I was just about to talk myself into walking up and saying that it was great to see him in the Candlelight Ceremony the night before, when a GCH Cast Member approached and told him his car was ready or something along those lines.  They walked outside.  

After a couple of minutes passed, I went outside to see if Kurt was still there and he was, chatting with everyone and handing out tips (or so it seemed).  I wasn't going to stand there trying to sneak in a bunch of photos, but I got the one that I posted above.  Kurt seemed like a friendly person, and he probably would have been okay with a fan talking to him (as long as I didn't act ridiculous or something), but the timing was just bad.  So, it was not meant to be.

DIS'er *ashnjam* had apparently seen Kurt at the Minnie & Friends character breakfast in DL that same morning, just before I saw Kurt leaving the GCH (and Kurt was at Club 33 the night before, after his narration for the CP was over)!  If Kurt could eat at a popular character meal in the middle of Disneyland, he must not be one of those _'I'm trying to hide from people because I'm famous'_ actors.  He is probably a very down to earth sort of fellow.


----------



## mvf-m11c

Sherry E said:


> *Bret* -- I suppose it would be good for you, too, to add some photos of the "interesting" ocean-themed sea grass and angel fish on the PPH tree at some point.  I am hoping that, this year, the PPH decorators decide to tone down the in-your-face sea ornaments on and around the tree.



I talked to my DA and we decided to go during the Avengers Marathon Weekend instead of going during the Christmas Taping Weekend. Since we won't be able to experience the whole Holiday season during the taping it makes sense to be able to see Viva Navidad and WoC: Winter Dreams. At least the Marathon shouldn't be as bad as I have read and heard from previous marathons. It might be unlikely the decorations on the hotels to be up that weekend where I was able to see the decorations last year during Thanksgiving break. It will be nice to see PPH all decorated once during the trip.


----------



## Sherry E

mvf-m11c said:


> I talked to my DA and we decided to go during the Avengers Marathon Weekend instead of going during the Christmas Taping Weekend. Since we won't be able to experience the whole Holiday season during the taping it makes sense to be able to see Viva Navidad and WoC: Winter Dreams. At least the Marathon shouldn't be as bad as I have read and heard from previous marathons. It might be unlikely the decorations on the hotels to be up that weekend where I was able to see the decorations last year during Thanksgiving break. It will be nice to see PPH all decorated once during the trip.



*Bret --*

That's good that you got your dates set!  It would be one thing if you were going to be back to DLR in December again, like last year. Then, if you missed seeing some things by going over the taping weekend in early November you could just catch them in December.  

But since your schedule is hectic in December and you won't be back, you should at least go in November when you know that the season will have officially started (even though, on August 25th, we sill don't have the official dates from Disney!), so you don't miss anything other than _possibly_ the hotel stuff.

The hotels were decorated much earlier than usual last year, on November 19th (I really think it has to do with how late Thanksgiving falls in November) -- 9 days before Thanksgiving, but still one full week after the season had officially begun at DLR (11/12).  

Let's hope that whatever crowds the marathon brings will somehow prompt Disney to get the hotels ready early as well.  If they know that there will be a lot of people in the parks that weekend, and many of them will be staying onsite, hopefully Disney will get the hint and roll out the giant fake gingerbread Castle at the DLH, as well as the giant tree in the GCH, if nothing else.

So, you never know, maybe the hotels will be ready by the time of your trip.  There were brand new decorations added to each hotel last year (the reindeer at the GCH, the colored lights and Castle at the DLH, and the ornaments on the PPH tree), and I have to think that Disney didn't spend money on new hotel décor just to wait until Thanksgiving to put it up.  Chances are they would want people to see it, so hopefully they will begin getting the hotels ready even earlier this year than last year!


----------



## tksbaskets

*Sherry* for some reason I had my bench pictures all ready to go...perhaps your mentioning sitting on a bench.  I watched the Hallmark Movie 'The Color of Rain' last night.  It could have been a Countdown to Christmas movie as it's last scene was Christmas Eve.  Can't wait for the real one to start!

*Onward with the week's challenge!*

I love the Disneyland Hotels!  Especially the Grand Californian.  

2009
We have arrived!










Quick stop to fuel up after our long flight:




_Touring tip - get the nachos - YUM!_





Carolers in the lobby area of GCH...or in the area that leads to DTD and DL...




I spent a wonderful 45 minutes relaxing and enjoying the entertainment.  We even sang along a time or two.

It's really hard to capture the beauty of the lobby tree at the GCH.





2012
That beautiful tree again - why until this very moment didn't I ever notice the untique tree topper???  Is it just me? 





Attemping a *Sherry* shot :










Tiny tree outside of the lobby bar area at GCH





Notice how much more festive the White Water Snacks tree is this year as compared to 2009??





_Nope, looks about the same to me!_

More from 2013 I believe...I'll post them later.


----------



## mvf-m11c

Sherry E said:


> *Bret --*
> 
> That's good that you got your dates set!  It would be one thing if you were going to be back to DLR in December again, like last year. Then, if you missed seeing some things by going over the taping weekend in early November you could just catch them in December.
> 
> But since your schedule is hectic in December and you won't be back, you should at least go in November when you know that the season will have officially started (even though, on August 25th, we sill don't have the official dates from Disney!), so you don't miss anything other than _possibly_ the hotel stuff.
> 
> The hotels were decorated much earlier than usual last year, on November 19th (I really think it has to do with how late Thanksgiving falls in November) -- 9 days before Thanksgiving, but still one full week after the season had officially begun at DLR (11/12).
> 
> Let's hope that whatever crowds the marathon brings will somehow prompt Disney to get the hotels ready early as well.  If they know that there will be a lot of people in the parks that weekend, and many of them will be staying onsite, hopefully Disney will get the hint and roll out the giant fake gingerbread Castle at the DLH, as well as the giant tree in the GCH, if nothing else.
> 
> So, you never know, maybe the hotels will be ready by the time of your trip.  There were brand new decorations added to each hotel last year (the reindeer at the GCH, the colored lights and Castle at the DLH, and the ornaments on the PPH tree), and I have to think that Disney didn't spend money on new hotel décor just to wait until Thanksgiving to put it up.  Chances are they would want people to see it, so hopefully they will begin getting the hotels ready even earlier this year than last year!



I had some thought of going during the taping weekend and serious consider it this year with the Avengers Marathon that was happening. It was disappointing that the marathon was going to be on that weekend and changed my plans of moving the trip up. But the marathon shouldn't be as bad as I have read and so I just stick with the 1st official weekend of the holiday season as I have done these last few years (except for last year). I don't believe I will go in December this year because of basketball season where last year was a special one with my DAW friend and daughter joining us during the busy Christmas break. Maybe when I am not coaching basketball in the near future, I will have the opportunity to go back in December and go during the CP.

I have gone in November the last 4 years in November and it is interesting to experience the holiday season in November where I am used to it in December. We have to go back during the holiday season at the DLR which is our tradition. I can never imagine myself of not going back to the DLR during the holiday season. That is the only time that I will not miss out of all the seasons. That will be the only thing that I might miss is the hotel decorations where it was nice to see and take pictures of the Christmas decorations on the hotels last year.  

I was a little surprised that the hotels were decorated during my trip last year (11/22-11/25) where it mostly would be decorated around Thanksgiving. Just as you said since Thanksgiving started a little late last year, the DLR decided to put up the decorations earlier than we have thought which was great.

I know that the marathon crowds won't be like Christmas break crowds and hope that it won't be that busy. It will be busy at the DLH where the Expo will be located. That will be nice to see fake gingerbread Castle at the DLH and the GCH tree.

I am not planning on the hotels to be decorated during the trip in mid November but just as you said that anything is possible. With this year and Thanksgiving day going to be the 27th which is very late in November, the decorations for the hotels might be up on the 4th weekend (22nd - 23rd) of November like last year.


----------



## tksbaskets

mvf-m11c said:


> After not getting any pictures of the hotels with the holiday decorations these last few years, I finally able to post some for the Theme Week Countdown.
> 
> The Grand California Hotel decorations



*Bret* I just love this picture of the lobby.  You were able to capture the expansiveness very well. 

*Orbitron* I agree with Sherry - WOW you got pictures at all three hotels! Well done.

*rentayenta* I love that picture.  The adorable curls coming out of the tree compliment the cute kids. 

*Sherry* if I had been that close to Kurt I would probably have been so tongue tied I couldn't have said anything.    I commend you for chasing after him outside to get a picture.  That deserves a


----------



## kylie71

Grand Californian:

































Disneyland Hotel:   I have nothing from PPH


----------



## pattyduke34

Here are a few I took of the hotels...none of the Paradise Pier..I need to make sure I get over there this year!


----------



## kylie71

Sherry--   I LOVE your image of Kurt's backside!!   

--Lori


----------



## Jenasweetemotion

These are from 2010-2013

My Grandparents outside DLH 2010






DLH 2010






My mom being sung Happy Birthday to by the Carolers at PPH 2011






PPH 2011






GCH 2011






Steakhouse 55 DLH 2013






PPH 2013 I second that the decor was interesting last year.










GCH Picture with Santa 2013






GCH Tree 2013













Looking forward to getting more pictures this year especially at DLH since it will be our first time staying there.


----------



## KCmike

We always go in November way before the hotels get decked out....so....sitting out for the second week.  Sort of feeling like the teacher is putting me in the corner for being bad.


----------



## Orbitron

Sherry E said:


> *Orbitron -- *You got quite a few photos at the 3 hotels!  Even if you didn't take as many photos at the hotels as you did around the parks, you did get some -- and that's what counts!



We didn't stay at a Disney hotel, so we didn't have the opportunity to take many pictures.



Sherry E said:


> You're correct in your guess!  At first Kurt was in the Grand Californian Hotel lobby, standing by himself just a few feet away from me.  He appeared to be checking his phone or text messaging or something.  He didn't give off an aura of "back off, everyone," and he didn't have any guards with him or anything.  So I was just about to talk myself into walking up and saying that it was great to see him in the Candlelight Ceremony the night before, when a GCH Cast Member approached and told him his car was ready or something along those lines. They walked outside.
> 
> After a couple of minutes passed, I went outside to see if Kurt was still there and he was, chatting with everyone and handing out tips (or so it seemed).  I wasn't going to stand there trying to sneak in a bunch of photos, but I got the one that I posted above.  Kurt seemed like a friendly person, and he probably would have been okay with a fan talking to him (as long as I didn't act ridiculous or something), but the timing was just bad.  So, it was not meant to be.



I wish I would have met him, but maybe I wouldn't even have recognized him. I think I would have grabbed the chance to talk to him. How bad it didn't work out for you. We saw him from a distance at the Candlelight Processional as we were making our way through the crowds. We tried to find a spot to watch the performance, but we had to leave undone, because it took us forever to get into Disneyland and we had a reservation for Goofy's Kitchen. It was pretty hard to get outside again. It was an hour completely wasted, but at least we heard Kurt Russell's voice! 



tksbaskets said:


> *Orbitron* I agree with Sherry - WOW you got pictures at all three hotels! Well done.



Thank you!


----------



## sgrap

Whew, found one!  2005, Grand Californian



Once again--I fixed the orientation on Photobucket, saved it, and it still is sideways.  What is up with that?
And my 14-year old was so *thrilled* to have his picture taken!


----------



## Speechphi

Whether the decorations were in the hotels in Nov 2011 or not, I have no hotel decoration pictures...out again 

But...I still get to enjoy your photos & look forward to all th pics I will get this December


----------



## the_princess

I can't believe that I'm already getting into a Christmas mood and it's only August but I'm going to embrace it and play along. We went to DLR last December so I have plenty of pics to show 
Unfortunately I haven't got a lot of pics from the resort, but here we go 

A blurry one from GF lobby.








Holiday cocktails at Trader Sams


----------



## Elk Grove Chris

Just a few:


----------



## tksbaskets

_Never before published photos from 2013! _ _Makes it sound way more exciting than it is _

Ah a familiar happy sight:





Hey - a different angle!










My favorite photo I took last trip (that wasn't of my family)





Proof that we stepped foot in another Disney Hotel besides the GCH.  Waiting semi-patiently for our Goofy's Kitchen reservation.  My DH looks like he's sleeping propped against that wall.


----------



## kylie71

Not much action on this thread..........

--Lori


----------



## Sherry E

kylie71 said:


> Not much action on this thread..........
> 
> --Lori



I think it's pretty active.  *TK/tksbaskets* just posted this morning, as did *Elk Grove Chris* and *the_princess*!

I have been busy and haven't had time to pop in and comment on various posts, but I have everyone logged in and entered into the random draw!


----------



## sgrap

Sherry E said:


> I think it's pretty active.  *TK/tksbaskets* just posted this morning, as did *Elk Grove Chris* and *the_princess*!
> 
> I have been busy and haven't had time to pop in and comment on various posts, but I have everyone logged in and entered into the random draw!



I think it is a very active thread .  .  . I was wondering if the comment was sarcastic . . .


----------



## mom2rtk

kylie71 said:


> Not much action on this thread..........
> 
> --Lori



I'm enjoying seeing the resort photos. But I do think it would be nice if Disney would make some announcements about the holiday season to give us more to chat about! 

WDW announced a villains dessert party in the castle during MNSSHP. There's speculation if that goes over well, they'll do something similar for MVMCP. I really wish DLR would add some fun new stuff.


----------



## nicolispicoli

WestMom2two said:


> We live in Sacramento too! We are going as a family for our 3rd visit Nov 17th-21st! We have yet to see Disney for Christmas and we are such Christmas people. I can't wait! We are driving down, hitting Lego land first then over to Disney.



Nice! We talked about going to Legoland, but didn't know if it was interesting enough for our 3-year-old daughter. 

I'm so excited for you guys! It's so beautiful! I haven't been the days were going before, but we went during veterans day weekend a couple years back and it was the best timeframe we've been. No that busy, but everything was set up, so it was so beautiful. The lights on It's a Small World will take your breath away!


----------



## sgrap

I was trying to look through the beginning info posts of this thread for this answer, but couldn't really find it:  Traditionally, do the Christmas parade and Christmas fireworks run nightly (meaning on weekdays) during the first couple weeks of December?  I was wondering if we could pull off a quick trip to see the Christmas decorations and special events during the week in early December without having to do the weekend crowds. We have AP's, so are trying to get the most out of this (probably only) AP year.


----------



## kylie71

Not as active as the last 2  themes, so far.
Sorry if I was rude.
Not my intention.

--Lori


----------



## tksbaskets

kylie71 said:


> Not as active as the last 2  themes, so far.
> Sorry if I was rude.
> Not my intention.
> 
> --Lori



No worries Lori!  This is one of the friendliest threads I know and feel fee to post and not be judged.


----------



## Sherry E

I'll take a break from what I'm doing for a second, just to offer up commentary on a couple of things.  I'll have to get back to the posts I was going to reply to a bit later.


*1.* The weather!  While it is still August and still summer, unfortunately, this is the time of the year when I first start to notice that the air is slooooooooowly changing in L.A.  We won't start to feel any actual cold air until November or beyond, I'd guess, but late August is when I usually detect a slight shift.  

...And the shift has already begun!  That "shift" is the first sign that the seasons will soon be changing and the holidays will be coming up in rapid succession.  (On the Hallmark Channel Facebook page, Hallmark asked if everyone noticed how quickly time seems to pass once we get past Labor Day.  While that's very true, I would argue that time has been passing quickly anyway -- all year, and for the last few years!)  

If you're someone who sleeps with a window open during the summer, you probably know that it doesn't really get chilly overnight.  You may not even need a blanket pulled up over you.  All of a sudden, there is that "shift" that happens -- when you realize that the early morning air is cool, and you have to pull the blanket up!  It's not like a "_Brrrrrrrr_...._I'm freezing_" sort of feeling.  It's just a subtle switch from not needing a blanket to needing a blanket because the air has cooled down.  However, the window stays open.

These last few days have been blanket-pulling morning weather!

When we get to November in L.A., that's often when it gets brisk and crisp enough to where the window finally has to close and extra blankets are needed. Then it becomes "Brrrrrrrr" time.  Right now, it's more like comfortably cool in the morning.  We may get hit with another whopper of a heat wave again before autumn kicks in, but the air is slowly trying to cool down.

​

*2.* Silly DLR!  As I mentioned the other day, the silence from the Disney camp as far as even a simple announcement/confirmation of official Holiday Season start/end dates is deafening!   

I mean, seriously, how long would it take for someone to post the official dates, when we are basically about *11 weeks* out from (what I imagine will be) the start of the season?!!  Eleven weeks is not long at all, and there are people who need to book flights, reserve hotel rooms, plan their agendas, etc.!

The delay in finding out official dates seems very odd, but definitely deliberate.  Disney is clearly waiting on something.  Maybe they wanted to get past all of the "Legends of Frontierland" and Juju business in Adventureland before making a holiday announcement.  Maybe they are planning to wait until after Labor Day.  Maybe they are waiting for their own internal confirmation of a specific holiday season event that can be announced along with the announcement of the season dates.

Who knows?  If Disney does the _Frozen_ stuff in DCA (removing the ice rink from DTD and the meet and greet from Fantasyland), it is noteworthy and worthy of a Parks Blog, but it is not _that_ monumental or earth-shattering that we need a huge build-up.   

The only thing that would really be huge, huge news at this point would be a Christmas party, or the removal of some sort of popular holiday event/attraction.

It occurred to me that sticking all of the _Frozen_-related stuff in DCA (if MiceAge was right about that) could also be something Disney is trying out, with the intention of possibly integrating it into a party in DCA.  Maybe their ultimate goal is to see how popular a _Frozen_ mini-land in DCA would be during the holidays, and make it one of the selling points of an eventual Christmas party (not this year, necessarily, but next year or after?).  They could include the ice skating rink, the supposed _Frozen_ sing-along, the meet and greet, Winter Dreams, Viva Navidad and the Mad T party as Christmas party highlights.

It should be interesting to see what happens.  All I know is that now we are well past the time when we learned holiday season dates last year, so we are behind schedule on the news front!

​


----------



## sgrap

kylie71 said:


> Not as active as the last 2  themes, so far.
> Sorry if I was rude.
> Not my intention.
> 
> --Lori


It made me laugh!  Which is always a good thing!    Everyone's perception is different, I guess.  Maybe as we hear more, things will get hoppin'.


----------



## Cheshirecatty

sgrap said:


> I was trying to look through the beginning info posts of this thread for this answer, but couldn't really find it:  Traditionally, do the Christmas parade and Christmas fireworks run nightly (meaning on weekdays) during the first couple weeks of December?  I was wondering if we could pull off a quick trip to see the Christmas decorations and special events during the week in early December without having to do the weekend crowds. We have AP's, so are trying to get the most out of this (probably only) AP year.



*Yes, they do!*

Once Holiday Time at Disneyland officially begins(a bit before mid November), the parade and fireworks will run daily!


----------



## Sherry E

sgrap said:


> I was trying to look through the beginning info posts of this thread for this answer, but couldn't really find it:  Traditionally, do the Christmas parade and Christmas fireworks run nightly (meaning on weekdays) during the first couple weeks of December?  I was wondering if we could pull off a quick trip to see the Christmas decorations and special events during the week in early December without having to do the weekend crowds. We have AP's, so are trying to get the most out of this (probably only) AP year.



*sgrap --*

Once the holiday season officially starts -- and this is why I keep emphasizing to people that the official date of the season is important, because prior to that time there is no _guarantee_ that the parade or the fireworks will run nightly -- it's game on!  The Christmas Fantasy Parade and Believe in Holiday Magic fireworks are a daily/nightly occurrence during the entire holiday season -- or they have been thus far (weather permitting, of course!).

The parade and fireworks will likely unofficially begin on Veterans Day weekend, but depending on when the season officially starts, they may stop for a couple of days and then start again on the season start date -- or they may just run from Veterans Day weekend all the way to early January.

The links to the hours/schedules for last year and for 2012 are in the FAQ section of the General Info post on page 1.  You can always check there if you wonder what the park hours or schedules were in 2013.


----------



## sgrap

Cheshirecatty said:


> *Yes, they do!*
> 
> Once Holiday Time at Disneyland officially begins(a bit before mid November), the parade and fireworks will run daily!


Thanks!  Oh, boy . . . that sounds like fun.  We're already doing an October trip, I don't know if I can talk dh into a December trip too.  

How much is there to see and do that is holiday specific?  In other words, how many days would it take to do the things that are unique to Holiday Time?  Just trying to get an idea.  






Sherry E said:


> *sgrap --*
> 
> Once the holiday season officially starts -- and this is why I keep emphasizing to people that the official date of the season is important, because prior to that time there is no _guarantee_ that the parade or the fireworks will run nightly -- it's game on!  The Christmas Fantasy Parade and Believe in Holiday Magic fireworks are a daily/nightly occurrence during the entire holiday season -- or they have been thus far (weather permitting, of course!).
> 
> The parade and fireworks will likely unofficially begin on Veterans Day weekend, but depending on when the season officially starts, they may stop for a couple of days and then start again on the season start date -- or they may just run from Veterans Day weekend all the way to early January.
> 
> The links to the hours/schedules for last year and for 2012 are in the FAQ section of the General Info post on page 1.  You can always check there if you wonder what the park hours or schedules were in 2013.


Awesome, thank you!  Now I get it!!  But now that means I'll be impatiently waiting like the rest of you!


----------



## dhorner233




----------



## Sherry E

sgrap said:


> Awesome, thank you!  Now I get it!!  But now that means I'll be impatiently waiting like the rest of you!



I had already started typing before I saw Cheshirecatty's post and before you responded (because I realized that you must not have seen the links to the hours and schedules from last year), so I wasn't repeating what she said to drive the point home.  I was typing up my own reply!  

Everything that is specific to holiday time is mentioned on page 1!  It's all there.  The number of days anyone needs is dependent on how much anyone likes to get done in a day.  I need at least a few days.  Others may only need 2 days, and others may need 2 weeks!


----------



## sgrap

Sherry E said:


> I had already started typing before I saw Cheshirecatty's post and before you responded (because I realized that you must not have seen the links to the hours and schedules from last year), so I wasn't repeating what she said to drive the point home.  I was typing up my own reply!
> 
> Everything that is specific to holiday time is mentioned on page 1!  It's all there.  The number of days anyone needs is dependent on how much anyone likes to get done in a day.  I need at least a few days.  Others may only need 2 days, and others may need 2 weeks!


No worries, I figured as much.  Although I apparently need the point driven home since I didn't get it before!  

We've only been in the holiday time frame in mid-November, in 2005, and we weren't planning it to see the holiday theme things, it just worked out that way.  I don't remember if we saw the holiday fireworks, but we did see the parade and decorations.

I gather that by after Thanksgiving, everything should be up and running for the holidays, except maybe not the DLR hotel decorations?


----------



## Sherry E

sgrap said:


> No worries, I figured as much.  Although I apparently need to point driven home since I didn't get it before!
> 
> We've only been in the holiday time frame in mid-November, in 2005, and we weren't planning it to see the holiday theme things, it just worked out that way.  I don't remember if we saw the holiday fireworks, but we did see the parade and decorations.
> 
> I gather that by after Thanksgiving, everything should be up and running for the holidays, except maybe not the DLR hotel decorations?



*sgrap --*



The hotels will be in full decoration mode/Santa mode/Carolers mode by Thanksgiving.  The decorations will probably go up quite early again this year (as they did last year), but I think Santa and the Carolers will appear at the hotels on Thanksgiving and beyond.

So if you go post-Thanksgiving and/or in early December, everything will be in full-scale holiday mode.  Any extra merchandise that was being held back until Thanksgiving will be out.  Any extra food items that were being held back (like tamales) will be available.  The full array of holiday fun should be in effect (including in Downtown Disney -- whatever happens there this year is anyone's guess).

In November 2005, Believe in Holiday Magic fireworks didn't run because it was the 50th anniversary and Disney went with Remember Dreams Come True for that whole holiday season.


----------



## sgrap

Sherry E said:


> *sgrap --*
> 
> 
> 
> The hotels will be in full decoration mode/Santa mode/Carolers mode by Thanksgiving.  The decorations will probably go up quite early again this year (as they did last year), but I think Santa and the Carolers will appear at the hotels on Thanksgiving and beyond.
> 
> So if you go post-Thanksgiving and/or in early December, everything will be in full-scale holiday mode.  Any extra merchandise that was being held back until Thanksgiving will be out.  Any extra food items that were being held back (like tamales) will be available.  The full array of holiday fun should be in effect (including in Downtown Disney -- whatever happens there this year is anyone's guess).
> 
> In November 2005, Believe in Holiday Magic fireworks didn't run because it was the 50th anniversary and Disney went with Remember Dreams Come True for that whole holiday season.



Ah, that makes sense!  Whew, now I don't have to feel bad for either not seeing or not remembering the Christmas Fireworks!  Oh boy, it sounds like so much fun . . . I wish we weren't a plane ride away, it would make things much easier.  Sigh.


----------



## DSNY4ever

It's official!  We are going right after Thanksgiving- hooray!  And thanks again Sherry E for putting together this thread and feeding the frenzy for all of us who are counting down to our holiday trips at the DLR   You are awesome!!!


----------



## pudinhd

Not much...


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

It's been a crazy week here and it doesn't like it's getting better. I'm posting ones I already have in Photobucket, just in case, although I'll try really hard to post more later.

  GCH Lobby


 

DLH Lobby Tree 

 

 Gingerbread House, Storyteller's (GCH) 

 

Topiary outside Goofy's Kitchen (DLH) 

 

GCH Tree 



Towel animal left in our room on Thanksgiving Day (GCH)


----------



## disnyrtl

I don't care which park you're at, DL or WDW, Disney does make the holidays special. I've been at the both parks during the winter and although there are my favorites at each, it still is magical.  Seeing it snow in southern CA is a fun thing and the atmosphere is great. I know that Disney charges extra for these events, but there's is a reason to that, because they add so much more.  Keep in mind that there are limited tickets to these events so the crowds are a bit down....but it can still be crowded (try finding a good seat for the fireworks). Even so, it is solo fun.  I have done the Christmas in the parks at both locations and the pirates and princess at WDW, in fact I was there on opening night and later saw myself and my kids on a Disney special they did where they followed a new cast member who was in the pirate parade. ( it rained so much that night they almost cancelled the parade). I think you and your mom will love it!


----------



## petals

The lack of announcement is drivin my anxiety crazy  I think the 10th of September or something like that I can start booking adr's but I want to know what else is going on as well 

Question for y'all besides Disney what else is worth going to see in the area for non drivers. We're already planning on doing the LA City Tour and taking  a trip to the Citadel outlets but we've one more day to plan out of parks and I can't decide what I want to do that day. Momma doesn't want to do another theme park so what else is there worth doing?


----------



## DLmama

DS in front of the Christmas tree at the Grand last year.


----------



## Misskitty3

There are a lot of very talented photographers participating on this thread!  Love that tree in the Grand Californian but the theme tree are really cool too!

This is off topic a bit ....
Am I mistaken or at some point late spring or early summer did Disney send out info on a blue colored Splash Mountain tshirt?  I would really like to order one and can't find it anywhere.  I even asked at the Disney store and they said they never had anything light that. Does anyone remember the shirt or know where I could order one?


----------



## blackjackdelta

I very and not very good quality Christmas hotel pics but here goes..

Paradise Pier Tree








Grandcalifornian




Paradise Pier Lounge(Bad)





Jack


----------



## Jenasweetemotion

Misskitty3 said:


> This is off topic a bit ....
> Am I mistaken or at some point late spring or early summer did Disney send out info on a blue colored Splash Mountain tshirt?  I would really like to order one and can't find it anywhere.  I even asked at the Disney store and they said they never had anything light that. Does anyone remember the shirt or know where I could order one?



http://www.disneystore.com/a/mp/1360724/0/
But it is sold out online. Maybe try and call and see if they have any back-ordered. From what I can tell the anniversary shirts are online for a couple of weeks and then that's it. I missed out on the 45th Haunted shirt and now am hoping to get one in Dec.


----------



## figment_jii

Misskitty3 said:


> This is off topic a bit ....
> Am I mistaken or at some point late spring or early summer did Disney send out info on a blue colored Splash Mountain tshirt?  I would really like to order one and can't find it anywhere.  I even asked at the Disney store and they said they never had anything light that. Does anyone remember the shirt or know where I could order one?



As _Jenasweetemotion_ said, the Disney Store's online store has been offering several shirts this year for a limited time only (usually about 5 days or so).  They're not offered in the parks (so they're online exclusives).  Unfortunately, I highly doubt that you can order one for which the window has already passed.  The Splash t-shirt was available in mid-July for order, and should be shipping really soon (I think they don't start producing the shirts until the order period is concluded so they know how many to make).

You can monitor the Limited Release Items page to see if anything is being currently offered (right now it's a Mary Poppins shirt).  There isn't always something, but they've been releasing items on a fairly regular basis this year.
http://www.disneystore.com/disney-parks-special-events/mn/1009902/


----------



## Misskitty3

figment_jii said:


> As _Jenasweetemotion_ said, the Disney Store's online store has been offering several shirts this year for a limited time only (usually about 5 days or so).  They're not offered in the parks (so they're online exclusives).  Unfortunately, I highly doubt that you can order one for which the window has already passed.  The Splash t-shirt was available in mid-July for order, and should be shipping really soon (I think they don't start producing the shirts until the order period is concluded so they know how many to make).
> 
> You can monitor the Limited Release Items page to see if anything is being currently offered (right now it's a Mary Poppins shirt).  There isn't always something, but they've been releasing items on a fairly regular basis this year.
> http://www.disneystore.com/disney-parks-special-
> events/mn/1009902/



Thank you Jena and Figment !

I guess I totally missed the part about it only being available for 5 days....oh well.


----------



## Sherry E

*And yet another Frozen-related Blog has gone up on the Disney Parks Blog (this time, it's in regards to winter at Tokyo Disneyland)!  

Remember, I said last week that -- given the number of Frozen-related Blogs that have been popping up on the Parks Blog in the last couple of weeks -- I felt/feel strongly that Disney is gearing up to announce something about Disneyland and Frozen, which will probably be what MiceAge reported last week, about the ice rink, sing-along and meet and greet in Hollywood Land (which makes NO sense as a location for Frozen things, but okay...).  

They seem to not want Frozen to leave our minds for one second, and they continue to do blogs about Frozen stuff every week!  So I am thinking that is what we will get -- a holiday season dates announcement, along with a side helping of Frozen too!  They are probably going to pair the holiday season dates 'revelation' with the announcement of the Frozen section of HL.*

​


A big thank you to *Jenasweetemotion* and to *figment_jii* for answering *Misskitty3's* question about the shirt!  I had just read her question when I was going over the last few pages to quote the comments I was going to reply to, and I was thinking that I had absolutely no clue about that shirt!  I was hoping someone else would know.

Before I even completed my quoting process, you guys had already responded, which is awesome!  Thank you so much for helping out and for being so quick to do it!


I've logged everyone's excellent and amazing "Hotels of the Disneyland Resort" photo submissions -- from *Bret/mvf-m11c* all the way to the most recent, *Jack/blackjackdelta* -- and I also wanted to acknowledge that *Vintage Mouseketeer* was entered into the random draw again for her last minute submission to the previous week's theme (which was Toontown)!


​



tksbaskets said:


> *Sherry* for some reason I had my bench pictures all ready to go...perhaps your mentioning sitting on a bench.  I watched the Hallmark Movie 'The Color of Rain' last night.  It could have been a Countdown to Christmas movie as it's last scene was Christmas Eve.  Can't wait for the real one to start!
> 
> 2012
> That beautiful tree again - why until this very moment didn't I ever notice the untique tree topper???  Is it just me?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Attemping a *Sherry* shot :



*TK --*

I do have quite a few photos like that, don't I?  You should see the looks I get from people as I work my way around all of the trees around DLR, trying to zoom in on random ornaments!

I didn't notice the reindeer tree topper at first -- like not for the first year or two of GCH holiday visits -- but I eventually noticed it several years ago.   Because the tree is so tall, it is easy to overlook the topper, right?

It's funny that you mentioned _The Color of Rain_ (which, by the way, stars the same guy who is in one of my favorite Hallmark Christmas movies, _The Most Wonderful Time of the Year_!), and that it could have been a Countdown to Christmas movie.  I saw maybe the first hour of TCOR when it debuted on the Hallmark Movie Channel a while back, but I didn't get to finish it.  

However, I noticed that, in one of Lacey Chabert's scenes at the school, or hospital, or wherever she was, in the background there were some Christmas craft-looking things on a bulletin board or something along those lines.  Maybe a flyer advertising a Christmas event?  I can't recall exactly what I saw without watching it again (which I will eventually do).

So I remember thinking, "Hmmm...it's interesting how the story is set during the holidays, although it is not a holiday movie, and they managed to work in tiny little Christmas touches in the background." 

I wonder if Hallmark does that intentionally -- like, perhaps, when they set out to film a movie they integrate little bits of the holiday so that they can use it during their Christmas movie marathons too -- just in case!  Or, in case they decide to debut in during the holidays instead of any other time, they can suddenly call it a "holiday movie" because, as you said, the last scene takes place on Christmas Eve!

In any case, the press releases for at least 7 or 8 of the twelve brand new holiday 2014 movies are out, so let me know if you want to read them and I will link you to the site where they all can be found.  I know that Alicia Witt (who was in two of my favorite holiday movies of last year -- Hallmark's _A Very Merry Mix-Up_ and Lifetime's _A Snow Globe Christmas _-- is going to be in one of the new Hallmark movies this year, called _Holiday Help_, but there is no press release for it so far.  I like her, so I'm glad she will be in another Christmas movie.

Candace Cameron Bure posted on her Facebook page last week that she was going to be filming 3 movies back-to-back (starting in Utah, I think?).  A lot of people commented and asked if any of them would be Hallmark movies or Hallmark Christmas movies and Candace did not answer.  I wish they would do a sequel to _Let it Snow_, but I don't think that will happen.  I think she is actually going to do a series of _Aurora Teagarden_ mystery movies for the Hallmark Movie Channel, so my guess is that she is going off to shoot at least a couple of movies for that series, and who knows what the 3rd film will be?






kylie71 said:


> Sherry--   I LOVE your image of Kurt's backside!!
> 
> --Lori



*Lori --*

That kind of photo seems to be my M.O.  I got "backside pictures" of Gavin Rossdale and Gwen Stefani in December 2012 (mainly Gavin, as Gwen was walking quickly).  I always have a chance to get shots of them from the front, but I can't bring myself to snap those photos when I know I have been spotted.





Jenasweetemotion said:


> These are from 2010-2013
> 
> My Grandparents outside DLH 2010
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PPH 2013 I second that the decor was interesting last year.




*Jenasweetemotion --*

I love the photo of your grandparents.  It's so sweet!

Yes!  Another person who agrees that the PPH tree décor was "interesting" in 2013!  I knew that *Cheshirecatty* and I couldn't be the only ones who thought it was interesting!

The color of the PPH tree lights is still stunning and striking -- let's hope that aspect never changes -- but all of the clunky clutter on and around the base of tree last year was really too much.  They were trying way too hard to emphasize the sea theme, and they went overboard.  They could stand to tone it down just a tad.





KCmike said:


> We always go in November way before the hotels get decked out....so....sitting out for the second week.  Sort of feeling like the teacher is putting me in the corner for being bad.



*Mike --*

I'm sorry!  There will be certain themes that pop up that people don't have photos for, and most people will have to sit out at least one week, if not many more weeks (except for *pattyduke34*, who probably will have photos for everything!).

However, you can rest assured -- and this I promise -- that the next theme on Labor Day/September 1st will be a theme for which I think you will have some photos!  There will probably be other theme weeks/days that pop up for which you don't have photos, but I think Monday's theme should be a good one for you.




tksbaskets said:


> *Sherry* if I had been that close to Kurt I would probably have been so tongue tied I couldn't have said anything.    I commend you for chasing after him outside to get a picture.  That deserves a



*TK --*

Well, "chasing" is not the right word, really.  That implies something different.  He was standing there.  The CM came along and brought him out to his car.  I waited a few minutes.  Actually, I was going to turn and head to DL to get some NOS shots before meeting up with my Club 33 lunch crew, but I decided to poke my head outside of the GCH and see if Kurt was still there.  I was not going to get a photo of him from the front, so I just snapped the one photo that I posted and then he soon got in his car and drove off.

He was standing very close to where I was in the GCH lobby, and not a soul was talking to him or saying anything.  If he had been there for 2 more minutes before the CM came along to get him, I would have said something.  Alas, the timing was not on my side.

But DIS'er *ashnjam* actually met and talked to Kurt at the Minnie & Friends character meal earlier that same morning!





Speechphi said:


> Whether the decorations were in the hotels in Nov 2011 or not, I have no hotel decoration pictures...out again
> 
> But...I still get to enjoy your photos & look forward to all th pics I will get this December



*Speechphi --*

You may have been there in 11/11 before the hotel décor went up.  It doesn't go up when the parks' décor goes up.  Thankfully, everything will be up and ready to roll when you are there in December!

The hotels have had Christmas trees or some sorts of décor for many, many years.  The Disneyland Hotel has had holiday décor for as long as I can remember (since I first started enjoying the holidays at DLR in 1990), but that décor has changed in theme and style through the years.  The Grand Californian Hotel has had the giant tree since its first holiday season began in November 2001.

However, that said, as I mentioned in my intro/photo post to this week's theme (a few pages back), all 3 hotels got new décor of some sort in 2013 -- the GCH got the reindeer; the PPH got the "interesting" décor on and around its tree; and the DLH got a giant fake gingerbread Castle and colored planter lights at the entrance.





the_princess said:


> I can't believe that I'm already getting into a Christmas mood and it's only August but I'm going to embrace it and play along. We went to DLR last December so I have plenty of pics to show
> Unfortunately I haven't got a lot of pics from the resort, but here we go
> 
> Holiday cocktails at Trader Sams




Welcome back to the Superthread, *the_princess*!

Did you see that I have your Holiday tour recap/review linked in the Holiday Tour section on page 1 (under the Main Street category of the Disneyland post)?

I'm so glad you joined in for the Theme Week Countdown!  We're on our 6th theme of the Countdown this week, and this coming Monday, September 1st, we will start the 7th theme.  After the current Hotels theme we have 16 more themes to go (8 weekly themes; 7 mini-daily themes; and the final "Holiday Cornucopia" theme on Monday, November 3, 2014). I know that you have photos for many of the themes, so I can't wait for you to share your pictures!

For every theme you contribute to, you get an entry into a drawing to win a $25 Disney gift card.  When the Countdown wraps up in early November, I will choose 2 winners at random for the gift cards, and then another person (someone who has not posted photos) will solve the Code Word Challenge that I set forth for the people who don't have photos to post, and that person will win the 3rd Disney gift card!

So you have earned your first entry into the random draw for the gift card!

I am also very happy that you posted something from Trader Sam's!  not only does TS serve holiday cocktails, they also have some interesting holiday decorations inside (from what I have seen in photos).  I was going to go in and take photos in TS when I was at Tangaroa Terrace, but I felt odd going into the bar to snap photos without ordering a drink or snack, so I didn't go in and I didn't see what they had as far as décor!





kylie71 said:


> Not as active as the last 2  themes, so far.
> Sorry if I was rude.
> Not my intention.
> 
> --Lori




*Lori --*

Oh no!  No one thought you were being rude!  Goodness!  You're one of the nicest people on this board!  

We've had 15 people post photos for this theme so far (not counting my own photos), and there were 22 people who posted photos for Toontown.  It's only Wednesday, and there are still people who have yet to post.  It should be interesting to see if the Hotels end up with fewer contributors than what Toontown had!  It's always fascinating to see which themes yield the most and the fewest photos, isn't it?




sgrap said:


> Ah, that makes sense!  Whew, now I don't have to feel bad for either not seeing or not remembering the Christmas Fireworks!  Oh boy, it sounds like so much fun . . . I wish we weren't a plane ride away, it would make things much easier.  Sigh.



*sgrap --*

I hope you're able to work in a short holiday trip!  Halloween Time is great fun -- and it's even more fun if you're someone who particularly loves Halloween -- but the holiday season at DLR is very special...on a different level, really (especially now that DCA has more décor and the entire Resort feels more involved in the season than it did several years ago).  There is a certain extra magic in the air during the holidays that is not there during Halloween Time.




DSNY4ever said:


> It's official!  We are going right after Thanksgiving- hooray!  And thanks again Sherry E for putting together this thread and feeding the frenzy for all of us who are counting down to our holiday trips at the DLR   You are awesome!!!



*DSNY4ever --*

Thank you so much!! -- and welcome back!  I'm so glad that you have another holiday trip in the works!

I'm pleased that these threads have been helpful, informative and fun for people!  As long as I am here, there will always be Holiday Season/Christmas Superthreads and Halloween Time Superthreads!  Of course, we will have to switch to new threads when we hit the page limits, which is a pain, but there will always be a place for year-round discussion about Halloween Time and the Holiday season!




disnyrtl said:


> I don't care which park you're at, DL or WDW, Disney does make the holidays special. I've been at the both parks during the winter and although there are my favorites at each, it still is magical.  Seeing it snow in southern CA is a fun thing and the atmosphere is great. I know that Disney charges extra for these events, but there's is a reason to that, because they add so much more.  Keep in mind that there are limited tickets to these events so the crowds are a bit down....but it can still be crowded (try finding a good seat for the fireworks). Even so, it is solo fun.  I have done the Christmas in the parks at both locations and the pirates and princess at WDW, in fact I was there on opening night and later saw myself and my kids on a Disney special they did where they followed a new cast member who was in the pirate parade. ( it rained so much that night they almost cancelled the parade). I think you and your mom will love it!



*disnyrtl --*

So far, Disneyland Resort is not charging extra for any of the entertainment during the holiday season (no Christmas party, in other words).  It is going to happen eventually -- I think we all know it is inevitable -- but, so far, it hasn't happened yet.




petals said:


> The lack of announcement is drivin my anxiety crazy  I think the 10th of September or something like that I can start booking adr's but I want to know what else is going on as well
> 
> Question for y'all besides Disney what else is worth going to see in the area for non drivers. We're already planning on doing the LA City Tour and taking  a trip to the Citadel outlets but we've one more day to plan out of parks and I can't decide what I want to do that day. Momma doesn't want to do another theme park so what else is there worth doing?



*petals --*

How much time will you have that day -- the full day, or just a few hours?  When you are in L.A, will you be going to Farmers Market and The Grove?  They are next door to each other, and very fun/festive during the holiday season.  (The Grove is where a lot of celebrities are spotted by TMZ, and Farmers Market is a historical site, with lots of great food of different kinds.)  What about Chill at the Queen Mary in Long Beach?

Or, if you want to try something that is not a holiday-specific activity and you have a full day to spare, how about a day trip to Catalina Island (you can catch the Catalina Express boat out of Long Beach, or -- for a much shorter day trip -- the Flyer out of Newport Beach)?  See this thread for photos and info.  I posted a bunch of photos on the last page from my most recent Catalina trip, but the whole thread has photos and info sprinkled in it here and there.  Ignore the part about the Free birthday boat ride, as that probably won't be applicable to your trip unless you have a birthday in November.





Misskitty3 said:


> There are a lot of very talented photographers participating on this thread!  Love that tree in the Grand Californian but the theme tree are really cool too!
> 
> This is off topic a bit ....
> Am I mistaken or at some point late spring or early summer did Disney send out info on a blue colored Splash Mountain tshirt?  I would really like to order one and can't find it anywhere.  I even asked at the Disney store and they said they never had anything light that. Does anyone remember the shirt or know where I could order one?



*Misskitty3 --*

I love a good themed Christmas tree, but the theme of the PPH tree was just a bit overdone last year.  If it could just be scaled back a tad, it might be less in-your-face!


----------



## mom2rtk

Sherry E said:


> *And yet another Frozen-related Blog has gone up on the Disney Parks Blog (this time, it's in regards to winter at Tokyo Disneyland)!
> 
> Remember, I said last week that -- given the number of Frozen-related Blogs that have been popping up on the Parks Blog in the last couple of weeks -- I felt/feel strongly that Disney is gearing up to announce something about Disneyland and Frozen, which will probably be what MiceAge reported last week, about the ice rink, sing-along and meet and greet in Hollywood Land (which makes NO sense as a location for Frozen things, but okay...).
> 
> They seem to not want Frozen to leave our minds for one second, and they continue to do blogs about Frozen stuff every week!  So I am thinking that is what we will get -- a holiday season dates announcement, along with a side helping of Frozen too!  They are probably going to pair the holiday season dates 'revelation' with the announcement of the Frozen section of HL.*
> 
> ​



Man, I hope they have more in mind for this holiday season than Frozen stuff. I mean, they already had an ice rink. And they already had a meet & greet. The sing-a-long would be nice, but I'd like to see something else new! At the very least, I'd love it if they'd put A/E into a venue that would allow them to double up on the girls meeting and add fastpass.


----------



## kylie71

Thank You Sherry,   did not mean to step on toe's.  I was just watching the thread....  and it seemed quiet, maybe I am impatient?  LOL, no not me!  
I loved the Kurt backside picture, I would have choked had I saw my dream boat Stamos at the Hearthstone....... he was there minutes after me last Thanksgiving, I am heartsick I missed him!!!!!!!   Would I have the nerve to snap a picture or ask him for a selfie with us??????  I doubt it!  A girl can dream!!

--lori


----------



## Sherry E

mom2rtk said:


> Man, I hope they have more in mind for this holiday season than Frozen stuff. I mean, they already had an ice rink. And they already had a meet & greet. The sing-a-long would be nice, but I'd like to see something else new! At the very least, I'd love it if they'd put A/E into a venue that would allow them to double up on the girls meeting and add fastpass.



*Janet --*

I hope so too!  I mean, I get that _Frozen_ turned out to be a mega-hit, and Disney is trying to ride that wave as long as possible.  I loved the idea of the Olaf sandman displayed in the Esplanade all summer -- that was a great idea, and it makes sense because Olaf loves summer!

But, as you said, the ice rink and the meet and greet were already in existence last year (though not in Hollywood Land, which still seems like a weird location for _Frozen_ to me).  Those would really only be new by virtue of moving to a new location.  

Maybe the whole reason this rumored _Frozen_ section of HL would be happening (if it is happening) is to expand the number of people who could meet A/E so the line is not so long.  That meet and greet part of it may end up working out.

As for the ice rink, I would have thought that Disney would want to keep the ice rink in DTD, as it would attract more people -- and not just people inside the parks, but people visiting DTD.  More people would buy hot chocolate from the Winter Village too!  They finally got Downtown Disney to be reasonably festive and in the holiday spirit, and now I'm not sure what will become of it if the rink moves indoors in Hollywood Land.

So this is what makes me wonder if this indoor ice rink and meet and greet concept could possibly be integrated into some sort of limited party or hard ticket event (much like Villains Unleashed at WDW this year).

There is a _Toy Story_ holiday special coming up this year (on the heels of the Halloween special last year), and I am really surprised that Disney is not yet trotting out the holiday overlay (with Mr. Potato Head singing holiday songs and delivering witty holiday banter) that was hinted at 6 years ago, when TSMM opened in DCA.  TSMM was supposedly already set up to easily switch into holiday or Halloween mode when it opened, and yet...there has been no Halloween or Holiday overlay at all.


----------



## mom2rtk

Sherry E said:


> *Janet --*
> 
> I hope so too!  I mean, I get that _Frozen_ turned out to be a mega-hit, and Disney is trying to ride that wave as long as possible.  I loved the idea of the Olaf sandman displayed in the Esplanade all summer -- that was a great idea, and it makes sense because Olaf loves summer!
> 
> But, as you said, the ice rink and the meet and greet were already in existence last year (though not in Hollywood Land, which still seems like a weird location for _Frozen_ to me).  Those would really only be new by virtue of moving to a new location.
> 
> Maybe the whole reason this rumored _Frozen_ section of HL would be happening (if it is happening) is to expand the number of people who could meet A/E so the line is not so long.  That meet and greet part of it may end up working out.
> 
> As for the ice rink, I would have thought that Disney would want to keep the ice rink in DTD, as it would attract more people -- and not just people inside the parks, but people visiting DTD.  More people would buy hot chocolate from the Winter Village too!  They finally got Downtown Disney to be reasonably festive and in the holiday spirit, and now I'm not sure what will become of it if the rink moves indoors in Hollywood Land.
> 
> So this is what makes me wonder if this indoor ice rink and meet and greet concept could possibly be integrated into some sort of limited party or hard ticket event (much like Villains Unleashed at WDW this year).
> 
> There is a _Toy Story_ holiday special coming up this year (on the heels of the Halloween special last year), and I am really surprised that Disney is not yet trotting out the holiday overlay (with Mr. Potato Head singing holiday songs and delivering witty holiday banter) that was hinted at 6 years ago, when TSMM opened in DCA.  TSMM was supposedly already set up to easily switch into holiday or Halloween mode when it opened, and yet...there has been no Halloween or Holiday overlay at all.



I agree it would be better to have the ice rink in DTD. Given the choice, how many people prefer to give up park time to ice skate when they could have done it on a non-park day last year?

I just wish they'd get the show on the road already! 

I hope they don't hold back on stuff for holiday season because they're doing so much next year for the 60th. I don't even know if we'll be back west next year.


----------



## ashnjam

Yes Sherri i did speak to Kurt at M&F's im hoping for maybe a character breakfast theme week to post pictures? LOL


----------



## Sherry E

ashnjam said:


> Yes Sherri i did speak to Kurt at M&F's im hoping for maybe a character breakfast theme week to post pictures? LOL



 Sadly, there is no Character Breakfast Theme Week, but we will be visiting Main Street in the Theme Week Countdown at some in the near future, and Minnie & Friends is on Main Street, so that's an opportunity to share the photos!


----------



## petals

Sherry E said:


> *petals --*
> 
> How much time will you have that day -- the full day, or just a few hours?  When you are in L.A, will you be going to Farmers Market and The Grove?  They are next door to each other, and very fun/festive during the holiday season.  (The Grove is where a lot of celebrities are spotted by TMZ, and Farmers Market is a historical site, with lots of great food of different kinds.)  What about Chill at the Queen Mary in Long Beach?
> 
> Or, if you want to try something that is not a holiday-specific activity and you have a full day to spare, how about a day trip to Catalina Island (you can catch the Catalina Express boat out of Long Beach, or -- for a much shorter day trip -- the Flyer out of Newport Beach)?  See this thread for photos and info.  I posted a bunch of photos on the last page from my most recent Catalina trip, but the whole thread has photos and info sprinkled in it here and there.  Ignore the part about the Free birthday boat ride, as that probably won't be applicable to your trip unless you have a birthday in November.



The LA Tour we're doing with starline tours prob so we have an hours stop at the Farmers Market I think. 

We have one full day with nothing to do though and some of the tours we were looking at was the Warner Brother Studios tour, The whale watching tour with the anaheim tour company or there's a new tour called the Walt tour but there's not alot of info about that so I don't know if it's worth the price. 

If the ice rink is moved from DTD will there be something else in place there as well? We have a full day to take it easy and explorer DTD and the hotels for the Christmassy stuff.


----------



## KCmike

I am generally not star struck at all but I think I would have done a "quick walk" around to the front of Mr. Russell to get a photo or two.  I've seen actually quite a few "B" actors in parks every year we go which is kind of cool.  Anyways I thought it was cool that you added that photo to the stream.  Nice Shot Sherry.


----------



## Misskitty3

Sherry E said:


> *Janet --*
> 
> I hope so too!  I mean, I get that _Frozen_ turned out to be a mega-hit, and Disney is trying to ride that wave as long as possible.  I loved the idea of the Olaf sandman displayed in the Esplanade all summer -- that was a great idea, and it makes sense because Olaf loves summer!
> 
> But, as you said, the ice rink and the meet and greet were already in existence last year (though not in Hollywood Land, which still seems like a weird location for _Frozen_ to me).  Those would really only be new by virtue of moving to a new location.
> 
> Maybe the whole reason this rumored _Frozen_ section of HL would be happening (if it is happening) is to expand the number of people who could meet A/E so the line is not so long.  That meet and greet part of it may end up working out.
> 
> As for the ice rink, I would have thought that Disney would want to keep the ice rink in DTD, as it would attract more people -- and not just people inside the parks, but people visiting DTD.  More people would buy hot chocolate from the Winter Village too!  They finally got Downtown Disney to be reasonably festive and in the holiday spirit, and now I'm not sure what will become of it if the rink moves indoors in Hollywood Land.
> 
> So this is what makes me wonder if this indoor ice rink and meet and greet concept could possibly be integrated into some sort of limited party or hard ticket event (much like Villains Unleashed at WDW this year).
> 
> There is a _Toy Story_ holiday special coming up this year (on the heels of the Halloween special last year), and I am really surprised that Disney is not yet trotting out the holiday overlay (with Mr. Potato Head singing holiday songs and delivering witty holiday banter) that was hinted at 6 years ago, when TSMM opened in DCA.  TSMM was supposedly already set up to easily switch into holiday or Halloween mode when it opened, and yet...there has been no Halloween or Holiday overlay at all.



I think TODAY would be a great day for Disney to let us all know what the plan is for Christmas!  

I also agree about the ice skating rink, it should be outside the parks.  Personally, I would rather go on rides or see a show/parade when I am paying to be inside the parks.  On a non park day, heading to DTD to ice skate sounds like a lot fun though....

I am not familiar with the Christmas parties.  Would it be similar to the Halloween parties?  A whole park would be shut down for an evening?


----------



## Sherry E

*Remember, everyone, we're in the middle of "Hotels" theme week, so if you have holiday photos of the GCH, PPH or DLH, post them here before the end of Sunday, 8/31.  I would imagine that a lot of people will get busy with Labor Day weekend fun, so don't forget to post your pictures if you haven't already done so!*




mom2rtk said:


> I agree it would be better to have the ice rink in DTD. Given the choice, how many people prefer to give up park time to ice skate when they could have done it on a non-park day last year?
> 
> I just wish they'd get the show on the road already!
> 
> I hope they don't hold back on stuff for holiday season because they're doing so much next year for the 60th. I don't even know if we'll be back west next year.



*Janet --*

You're absolutely right -- and you make a great point.  If the ice rink were to move out of DTD and into Hollywood Land, unless it were going to somehow be saved for an after-hours, hard ticket party of some sort (which is what I keep thinking may end up happening, IF the ice rink is moving to DCA), how many people are going to take time away from the other in-park things to do to go skating?  

Skating would be more of a "non-park day" thing to do.  Having a rink in DTD would be great for both people who are taking some time off from the parks, and also people who just come to Downtown Disney to spend a few hours shopping, eating, seeing a movie, etc.

It is, of course, always possible that there could be two rinks -- one in DTD and one in DCA, but I am guessing that if a rink moves to DCA it will cancel out the one in DTD.  

I also thought the same thing you were thinking -- about the possibility of holiday season events (and Halloween Time events, too) being scaled back or otherwise not enhanced/added to because of all the stuff going on next year for the 60th (whatever that "stuff" turns out to be).  It is a very plausible, reasonable assumption to make that Disney will or may hold back on certain things this year because of what they are doing next year.  It is, quite frankly, exactly what they would do.  Whether or not they will do it is in question.  But it would not be shocking if this holiday season ended up looking a little thin because of whatever is happening next year.






petals said:


> The LA Tour we're doing with starline tours prob so we have an hours stop at the Farmers Market I think.
> 
> We have one full day with nothing to do though and some of the tours we were looking at was the Warner Brother Studios tour, The whale watching tour with the anaheim tour company or there's a new tour called the Walt tour but there's not alot of info about that so I don't know if it's worth the price.
> 
> If the ice rink is moved from DTD will there be something else in place there as well? We have a full day to take it easy and explorer DTD and the hotels for the Christmassy stuff.



*petals --*

Well, you won't be able to see or do too much in an hour at the Farmers Market (where the food is the true highlight) and The Grove, but at least it's on the tour.  There is a giant tree at The Grove (especially gorgeous at night), and snowfall after dark, carolers, Santa, etc.

A whale watching tour would be great in November, because a lot of whales start migrating down to Mexico during the fall and early winter.  There are more whale sightings during the fall months than in summer.  A lot of people who visit Catalina Island in the fall see whales on the boat ride over to the island.

I would certainly hope that if the ice rink is removed from Downtown Disney, something else goes in its place.  The ice rink appeared (in its non-_Frozen_ format) for the first time in 2012.  Then the rink became Olaf's rink last year.

At first I wasn't sure about the ice rink (especially with the Tinker Bell theme in 2012), but I decided it was a good idea because it put some sort of activity in DTD other than shopping, dining and movie-viewing.  Plus, combined with the Winter Village that surrounded the rink (which basically consisted of a bunch of different little kiosks/chalets that sold cocoa, coffee, treats and merchandise), it added a really nice dose of holiday spirit to Downtown Disney -- holiday spirit that I felt was lacking pre-2013.

If the ice rink is removed from DTD and placed in DCA, I'm not even sure if the Winter Village would remain.  I keep wanting Disney to do something fun like set up a whole Christmas market in DTD -- like the Christmas markets that are so popular in European countries -- but that will probably never happen.





KCmike said:


> I am generally not star struck at all but I think I would have done a "quick walk" around to the front of Mr. Russell to get a photo or two.  I've seen actually quite a few "B" actors in parks every year we go which is kind of cool.  Anyways I thought it was cool that you added that photo to the stream.  Nice Shot Sherry.



Thanks, *Mike*!

I saw Kurt at the GCH, during the holidays, so it worked with the theme! 

I couldn't bring myself to snap a photo of Kurt from the front when I knew I would be seen.  Although Kurt seemed to be a friendly fellow who didn't mind standing by himself in the GCH lobby while waiting for his car, and probably wouldn't have been horrified if someone approached him, once the CMs swooped in and talked to him all the way up until he got in the car and drove away, I knew they would probably point me out and say, "She's taking a picture of you."  It's not like Kurt was doing anything scandalous that shouldn't be caught on camera, but I just didn't want to be seen snapping away.

That's also why I didn't get a photo of Gwen Stefani and her husband from the front when I saw them in December 2012 -- when Gwen went into First Aid to get something, her husband, Gavin, was standing there by himself and I knew he saw me.  I lifted the camera up and he looked right at me, so I instantly turned and focused on a nearby wreath to get a photo of -- which, let's be honest, is probably something I would have been taking a photo of anyway.  I have lots of wreath shots!  I just hadn't planned to get that specific wreath photo at that specific moment!


----------



## figment_jii

Misskitty3 said:


> I am not familiar with the Christmas parties.  Would it be similar to the Halloween parties?  A whole park would be shut down for an evening?


If they followed the model of MHP, then yes, one park would shut down earlier (than normal) for a hard-ticket Christmas party.  For example, over at WDW, they have Mickey's Very Merry Christmas Party (MVMCP).  While the party is running (it's worth noting that at WDW the last MVMCP is before Christmas), the Christmas parade and fireworks are exclusive to the party (meaning, they are not presented on nights when there is no party).  There are other party exclusive activities (hot cocoa and cookies, dance parties, character meet and greets, etc.).  So far (as far as I know), Disneyland has not announced any plans for Christmas parties or anything like that.  I'm curious to see if anything "new" will come up this year, but with the 60th coming up next year, I wouldn't be surprised if it's 'status quo' for another year.

I don't have many photos from the hotels (I always say I'm going to check them out and it just doesn't happen!).  Here is the "gingerbread" house at the Disneyland hotel.  (I have to admit from a distance I thought it was real and was really excited, but then I figured out it was fake and it was kind of disappointing.  It was still cute, but it would have been better if it was real!  )













Here is the tree from the Grand Californian.


----------



## Sherry E

I was typing while *figment_jii *was posting!  *figment_jii* -- you've got another entry in the random draw!


​



Misskitty3 said:


> I think TODAY would be a great day for Disney to let us all know what the plan is for Christmas!
> 
> I also agree about the ice skating rink, it should be outside the parks.  Personally, I would rather go on rides or see a show/parade when I am paying to be inside the parks.  On a non park day, heading to DTD to ice skate sounds like a lot fun though....
> 
> I am not familiar with the Christmas parties.  Would it be similar to the Halloween parties?  A whole park would be shut down for an evening?



*Misskitty3 --*

If and when Disney ever decides to throw a Christmas party into either Disneyland or California Adventure, I think it would run the same way that the Halloween parties are run -- they would close the park (that the party is held in) early, charge an extra fee for the party and add in some things that are exclusive to the party to get people to buy tickets.  For example, they have made the Villains a more exclusive thing, and most of the Villains cannot be met at Disneyland during the day, during Halloween Time.  You have to buy Halloween party tickets to see most of them.

If a whole _Frozen_ mini-land/area were added into DCA and Anna and Elsa were suddenly less accessible during regular park hours, that would be a new sort of thing which could serve as a selling point for a hard ticket party.  It may not be a multi-night party.  It could just be a single night, or a single weekend, to test the waters and see how successful it is.  

Or, there may not be a party at all, at least not for a year or two.

They could call the party a "_Frozen Festival_" or some silliness.

I would have thought that a party was not happening at Disneyland Resort this year, except for that I see that Disney has suddenly wedged a hard ticket event into a hard ticket event at WDW, by adding in a Villains character meal (dessert) during their Halloween party hours, but you have to pay separately for the Halloween party and the Villains meal -- the Villains thing is not included in the Halloween party ticket!  They announced this "Sinister Soiree" on August 25th on the Parks Blog -- and the Halloween Party and Soiree begin on September 1st, from what I can see!

If Disney can throw in a big Villains meal only 7 days before their Halloween party begins at WDW, then I don't trust them to not throw in a last minute Christmas something-or-another at DLR!  I would have thought that a Christmas party announcement would come no later than August, but now...who knows what will happen?  All of this mysterious silence from Disney is suspicious!


----------



## mom2rtk

Sherry E said:


> I would have thought that a party was not happening at Disneyland Resort this year, except for that I see that Disney has suddenly wedged a hard ticket event into a hard ticket event at WDW, by adding in a Villains character meal (dessert) during their Halloween party hours, but you have to pay separately for the Halloween party and the Villains meal -- the Villains thing is not included in the Halloween party ticket!  They announced this "Sinister Soiree" on August 25th on the Parks Blog -- and the Halloween Party and Soiree begin on September 1st, from what I can see!
> 
> If Disney can throw in a big Villains meal only 7 days before their Halloween party begins at WDW, then I don't trust them to not throw in a last minute Christmas something-or-another at DLR!  I would have thought that a Christmas party announcement would come no later than August, but now...who knows what will happen?  All of this mysterious silence from Disney is suspicious!



Sherry, I've been watching all of that with great interest. It seems like they have suddenly discovered that hosting high priced special events is like having a money printing press in the castle or something. So I too wonder if that means they'll try something at DLR. That said though, I'm still leaning toward thinking that they are so focused on the 60th stuff that they might hold off on anything else for now.

I would buy tickets if they added a hard ticket party. But if it was a one or two night only event, I'm just not sure. I was really not thrilled with the reports I saw coming out of the one night only Villains Unleashed event last Saturday night. I almost planned a quick trip to Orlando just to do that, and I'm so glad I didn't. Sure, Disney was issuing refunds, but they couldn't have refunded my air fare and hotel expenses.


----------



## figment_jii

In regards to the last minute addition of the Sinister Soiree to MNSSHP, I don't think it is much work to add this event as it would be to plan a whole event.  After reading about the Soiree, it seems like something that they can easily shoehorn into an existing event (rather like they're doing with Epcot's F&W) because it's really not all that different from anything they've done in the past.  They're basically converting CRT to a dessert party/reception area, but given that it's already a character meal, I don't think the logistics of changing the characters is all that hard.  It has a kitchen and access to MK kitchen facilities for producing the desserts.  The viewing areas are likely to be the same ones that are normally used for FP+ (which is not being used during hard-ticket events).  I actually kind of thought they added this because they had the extra villains trained from the Villains Unleashed event so might as well get a bit more work out of them.

I do truly hope that if DLR does offer a hard-ticket holiday party, they add some "new" elements that weren't available with regular park admission in years past!



mom2rtk said:


> I was really not thrilled with the reports I saw coming out of the one night only Villains Unleashed event last Saturday night. I almost planned a quick trip to Orlando just to do that, and I'm so glad I didn't. Sure, Disney was issuing refunds, but they couldn't have refunded my air fare and hotel expenses.


It seems like whenever Disney (in this case Disney World) tries something new, the first few times are pretty rough.  I remember reading about the nightmares at the first 24-hour day event, but when I went this year, it seemed pretty smooth and it was a lot of fun.  If they did the Villains Unleashed thing again (i.e., make it an annual event), hopefully it would get better each year.  So if DLR added a holiday party, I would bet the first night would be pretty rough, but hopefully it would smooth out as the season progressed.


----------



## amylew

First time posting pics, so hopefully this works! DS and DD at PPH Christmas 2013.


----------



## Sherry E

*amylew --*

Welcome to the Theme week Countdown!  You have earned an entry into the random draw for a $25 Disney gift card.

What great photos -- I love the pajamas!   I know exactly which room that snowman is in (I can tell from the background), *but* I have never seen the snowman before!  In all of my times walking around the PPH during the holiday season, I have never seen that "sand snowman."  I wonder if he is there every holiday season, or was just there for one or two years?

This sand snowman revelation is proof that there are hidden gems -- and hidden holiday gems -- all over the place at DLR.  I was finding a lot of things last year that I had not seen before, but I missed the snowman!


​




New, as of today:

*"Sneak Peek at Much-Anticipated Gingerbread Creation for Haunted Mansion Holiday at Disneyland Park" - Disney Parks Blog; posted on August 28th, 2014 by Pam Brandon, Disney Parks Food Writer*


*(By the way -- it looks like we have an end date for the holiday season:  January 6th, 2015!!!!  No start date, but we have an end date!  It's a step in the right direction!)*


​


----------



## JadeDarkstar

man come on they need to tell us a start date not an end date whaaaaa


----------



## PHXscuba

2010:

Disneyland Hotel:
















Grand Californian:






2013:

Grand Californian:






Disneyland Hotel:









​PHXscuba

p.s. Sorry about the ginormous first photos. Must have been uploaded when I was first learning Photobucket!


----------



## petals

Sherry E said:


> *petals --*
> 
> Well, you won't be able to see or do too much in an hour at the Farmers Market (where the food is the true highlight) and The Grove, but at least it's on the tour.  There is a giant tree at The Grove (especially gorgeous at night), and snowfall after dark, carolers, Santa, etc.
> 
> A whale watching tour would be great in November, because a lot of whales start migrating down to Mexico during the fall and early winter.  There are more whale sightings during the fall months than in summer.  A lot of people who visit Catalina Island in the fall see whales on the boat ride over to the island.
> 
> I would certainly hope that if the ice rink is removed from Downtown Disney, something else goes in its place.  The ice rink appeared (in its non-_Frozen_ format) for the first time in 2012.  Then the rink became Olaf's rink last year.
> 
> At first I wasn't sure about the ice rink (especially with the Tinker Bell theme in 2012), but I decided it was a good idea because it put some sort of activity in DTD other than shopping, dining and movie-viewing.  Plus, combined with the Winter Village that surrounded the rink (which basically consisted of a bunch of different little kiosks/chalets that sold cocoa, coffee, treats and merchandise), it added a really nice does of holiday spirit to Downtown Disney -- holiday spirit that I felt was lacking pre-2013.
> 
> If the ice rink is removed from DTD and placed in DCA, I'm not even sure if the Winter Village would remain.  I keep wanting Disney to do something fun like set up a whole Christmas market in DTD -- like the Christmas markets that are so popular in European countries -- but that will probably never happen.



In Paris they had the little kiosks selling food and stuff and then an area for Santa to meet and greet at DTD. It's definately an area that needs something else to attrack people besides shopping.


----------



## PixiDustDears

I love the birds eye view!


----------



## Sherry E

*PHXscuba* and *Amanda* have each earned another entry into the random draw!  What lovely photos!


*JadeDarkstar --* I know what you mean!  We now have seen today's  official Parks Blog about Haunted Mansion Holiday (although I know that ride works for Halloween as well as for the holidays), and Pam Brandon mentioned that HMH would be open through January 6, 2015.

That means that Disney HAS to know what the actual start date of the season is!  If they know the end date, they know the start date!  This is madness!  It's almost like they forgot that they didn't tell us when the holidays are starting!

​
In any case, here is a blog about beignets and seasonal beignets, some of which will be available during the holiday season (gingerbread and/or pumpkin!):

* "Disneyland Duel:  Battle of the Beignets!" -- Disney Food Blog; posted on August 28th, 2014 by AJ. *

​


----------



## the_princess

Last year I did the Holiday tour at DL (see TR in my signature) and our guide told a story about an ornament in one of the trees at the Disneyland Hotel. It's an angel which was placed there by a family who's son died. Does anyone know where it is or maybe has a picture of it? We forgot to go there and look for it.


----------



## Orbitron

Christmas season at Disneyland *Paris* will be from November 9th to January 7th (Official Christmas 2014 Trailer). I hope Disneyland, the original one, will be following this example very soon!



the_princess said:


> Last year I did the Holiday tour at DL (see TR in my signature) and our guide told a story about an ornament in one of the trees at the Disneyland Hotel. It's an angel which was placed there by a family who's son died. Does anyone know where it is or maybe has a picture of it? We forgot to go there and look for it.



I don't think anybody here knows. They put it on a different tree every year, but keep it a secret on which one it is. That's at least what our guide did tell us.


----------



## petals

the_princess said:


> Last year I did the Holiday tour at DL (see TR in my signature) and our guide told a story about an ornament in one of the trees at the Disneyland Hotel. It's an angel which was placed there by a family who's son died. Does anyone know where it is or maybe has a picture of it? We forgot to go there and look for it.


I read your holiday tour trip report thing... did they give you the souvenir mug as part of the tour?


----------



## yupikgal

Sherry E said:


> *Remember, everyone, we're in the middle of "Hotels" theme week, so if you have holiday photos of the GCH, PPH or DLH, post them here before the end of Sunday, 8/31.  I would imagine that a lot of people will get busy with Labor Day weekend fun, so don't forget to post your pictures if you haven't already done so!*
> 
> Sherry, I do have hotel holiday pics from 2012, but I haven't posted pics on DISboards for so long, I forgot how!  Shame on me, right?  Is it Photobucket that I use to upload pics?  I think I actually already have some on there, so that would be easy, but I just need to figure out how to get them in here! I just have to remember my sign in to get into my account!
> 
> *Update* I was able to get into my account, but now I just have to figure out how to upload them here!!  Help? Quick tutorial?  I may have to do this after work tonight since I've got to start getting ready for work (wa-wah)


----------



## nicolispicoli

petals said:


> I read your holiday tour trip report thing... did they give you the souvenir mug as part of the tour?



I can help with this. I did the tour a couple years back and you do get a mug, a holiday themed plastic travel mug. We got ours in Toontown before heading over to the parade. We also got a gingerbread cookie and a nutcracker pin. I cannot speak highly enough about the Holiday Tour. It was the highlight of my first holiday trip to DL. The spot we got for the parade was amazing, right in front of IASW. Completely worth the money IMO


----------



## Sherry E

the_princess said:


> Last year I did the Holiday tour at DL (see TR in my signature) and our guide told a story about an ornament in one of the trees at the Disneyland Hotel. It's an angel which was placed there by a family who's son died. Does anyone know where it is or maybe has a picture of it? We forgot to go there and look for it.



*the_princess --*

Did you see my welcome/reply to you after you posted your photos for this week's theme?  I also mentioned that I have the link to your tour recap/review on page 1 of the thread, in the Holiday Tour section, under Main Street.  I am guessing that a lot of people have enjoyed reading it, as it is very helpful!

I was hoping that someone would pop up and say "Here is the angel on the tree" -- but I don't think anyone has seen it!

There is probably no one who takes more "tree" photos that I do.  I get up close and spend a loooooong time at every Christmas tree, taking ornament photos and getting all kinds of different angles.  I spend hours at the hotels, just walking around and taking photos of the trees and decorations.

And yet...I have no idea where that angel is!  I have been all around different sides of all the trees, and up close.  I've taken photos of the tree toppers as well as ornaments.  I don't know where the angel is, but I am going to guess that it is well-hidden and not within the average person's reach -- either that, or the tree with the angel is not out on display for the general public, but maybe stationed in a private room somewhere.  If the tree with the angel is visible and out in the open, the decorators probably put the angel up high, or somewhere where most people will not be able to yank it off the tree.




Orbitron said:


> Christmas season at Disneyland *Paris* will be from November 9th to January 7th (Official Christmas 2014 Trailer). I hope Disneyland, the original one, will be following this example very soon!
> 
> I don't think anybody here knows. They put it on a different tree every year, but keep it a secret on which one it is. That's at least what our guide did tell us.



*Orbitron --*

DLP's season is starting on 11/9?  That's a Sunday, correct?  Do their holiday seasons usually begin on Sundays?

What's funny is that Pam Brandon said (in her blog about Haunted Mansion Holiday) that HMH would be up until January 6, 2015.  That's a Tuesday.  The season at DLR usually ends on a Sunday or Monday.  For a moment I actually wondered if she was just looking at the season end date from this past holiday season (the 2013-2014 season), and then added the 2015 on to it.

If the season is truly ending on 1/6/15, then maybe the official start date at DLR will again be 11/12 (even though that's a Wednesday).  They always used to go with a season start day of Friday and a season end day of Sunday (in the past), but once they changed season start dates to Mondays and Tuesdays, and began ending the season on Monday, anything became possible!  DLR could end up starting the holiday season at any time, on any day, at this point.





yupikgal said:


> Sherry, I do have hotel holiday pics from 2012, but I haven't posted pics on DISboards for so long, I forgot how!  Shame on me, right?  Is it Photobucket that I use to upload pics?  I think I actually already have some on there, so that would be easy, but I just need to figure out how to get them in here! I just have to remember my sign in to get into my account!
> 
> *Update* I was able to get into my account, but now I just have to figure out how to upload them here!!  Help? Quick tutorial?  I may have to do this after work tonight since I've got to start getting ready for work (wa-wah)



*yupikgal --*

All you have to do is click on the IMG code that is next to or underneath each photo.  Not the thumbnail IMG, but the actual IMG code.  Copy it (the whole code, not just part of it) and paste it right here in a post!  

You have until Sunday night (8/31) to get in your Hotel photos for this theme of the Countdown, and the new Theme Week begins in 3 days!


----------



## the_princess

petals said:


> I read your holiday tour trip report thing... did they give you the souvenir mug as part of the tour?



Yeah, they give you the mug with hot chocolate, a pin and a cookie... Pretty awesome!!! Oh yeah and a button with your name 




Sherry E said:


> *the_princess --*
> 
> Did you see my welcome/reply to you after you posted your photos for this week's theme?  I also mentioned that I have the link to your tour recap/review on page 1 of the thread, in the Holiday Tour section, under Main Street.  I am guessing that a lot of people have enjoyed reading it, as it is very helpful!
> 
> I was hoping that someone would pop up and say "Here is the angel on the tree" -- but I don't think anyone has seen it!
> 
> There is probably no one who takes more "tree" photos that I do.  I get up close and spend a loooooong time at every Christmas tree, taking ornament photos and getting all kinds of different angles.  I spend hours at the hotels, just walking around and taking photos of the trees and decorations.
> 
> And yet...I have no idea where that angel is!  I have been all around different sides of all the trees, and up close.  I've taken photos of the tree toppers as well as ornaments.  I don't know where the angel is, but I am going to guess that it is well-hidden and not within the average person's reach -- either that, or the tree with the angel is not out on display for the general public, but maybe stationed in a private room somewhere.  If the tree with the angel is visible and out in the open, the decorators probably put the angel up high, or somewhere where most people will not be able to yank it off the tree.



I didn't even notice that you already linked to it, sorry  I hope someone someday will find the angel. I would hate to find out that it was just a story made up to tell on the tour to have us all tear up.


----------



## Sherry E

the_princess said:


> Yeah, they give you the mug with hot chocolate, a pin and a cookie... Pretty awesome!!! Oh yeah and a button with your name
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't even notice that you already linked to it, sorry  I hope someone someday will find the angel. I would hate to find out that it was just a story made up to tell on the tour to have us all tear up.



*the_princess --*

Oh, there's absolutely no problem with linking to your tour review again!  I just wanted to make sure that you knew that I was referring people to your tour review and photos (via the link on page 1, where a lot of people will look -- even the lurkers!) because it was such a great, comprehensive report, and people always want to know about the tour!  I don't link every single report or post or thread about everything -- I have to be somewhat selective and just choose certain ones -- but yours was a good one so I wanted to be sure that people saw it when they read the first page of this thread!

I hope the angel story is true as well, and not part of Disney mythology.  It is quite possible that the tree with the ornament is in a private room somewhere at the DLH.  I think that it would be risky putting that special angel on a tree that is easily accessible to clumsy adults and tiny, curious hands.  So the angel either has to be out of the public's view or it is way up at the top of a tree where no one can reach it.


----------



## the_princess

Sherry E said:


> Welcome back to the Superthread, *the_princess*!
> 
> Did you see that I have your Holiday tour recap/review linked in the Holiday Tour section on page 1 (under the Main Street category of the Disneyland post)?
> 
> I'm so glad you joined in for the Theme Week Countdown!  We're on our 6th theme of the Countdown this week, and this coming Monday, September 1st, we will start the 7th theme.  After the current Hotels theme we have 16 more themes to go (8 weekly themes; 7 mini-daily themes; and the final "Holiday Cornucopia" theme on Monday, November 3, 2014). I know that you have photos for many of the themes, so I can't wait for you to share your pictures!
> 
> For every theme you contribute to, you get an entry into a drawing to win a $25 Disney gift card.  When the Countdown wraps up in early November, I will choose 2 winners at random for the gift cards, and then another person (someone who has not posted photos) will solve the Code Word Challenge that I set forth for the people who don't have photos to post, and that person will win the 3rd Disney gift card!
> 
> So you have earned your first entry into the random draw for the gift card!
> 
> I am also very happy that you posted something from Trader Sam's!  not only does TS serve holiday cocktails, they also have some interesting holiday decorations inside (from what I have seen in photos).  I was going to go in and take photos in TS when I was at Tangaroa Terrace, but I felt odd going into the bar to snap photos without ordering a drink or snack, so I didn't go in and I didn't see what they had as far as décor!



Sherry, I completely missed this nice welcome.... Thank you, I'm happy to be back  I actually don't really remember the deco at TS. It can't have been that impressive then  And the holiday cocktails looked really nice and festive, but didn't really taste that good. But I like TS in general, it has a really nice theming.


----------



## Sherry E

​


*In my Halloween Time at DLR Superthread, a very helpful DIS'er* *--* *2tinkerbell* *-- pointed out that the marathon runners usually go through Downtown Disney, and RunDisney likes to also keep DTD open for spectators and people trying to get to the parks.  

An ice rink in DTD would just get in the way.

So...that lends even more credibility to the MiceAge rumor about the ice rink moving to DCA/HL this year.  If Disney were going to put a rink in DTD, they'd have to do it after the events of the Avengers Half-Marathon weekend were over -- in which case, the holiday season would have already begun, most likely.  

It is doubtful that a big ice rink will be constructed well after the season has begun, so it is looking more and more likely that MiceAge was correct in that the rink will be thrown into DCA as part of a temporary Frozen mini-land set-up.  This would also be consistent with all of the Frozen-themed blogs that Parks Blog has been doing lately too.  It's been all Frozen, all the time on the Parks Blog.

In any case, I still wonder if there is anything that Disney can put in DTD this year, after the marathon weekend is over, to make it festive.  I am wondering if the Winter Village is going to move into DCA as part of the whole Frozen thing.

Let's face it -- an ice rink has no business in Hollywood, nor does a bunch of 'snowy' décor.  But there is no room to put an ice rink and a Frozen mini-land in Fantasyland, so I guess it has to go wherever there is space.*


​





the_princess said:


> Sherry, I completely missed this nice welcome.... Thank you, I'm happy to be back  I actually don't really remember the deco at TS. It can't have been that impressive then  And the holiday cocktails looked really nice and festive, but didn't really taste that good. But I like TS in general, it has a really nice theming.



*the_princess --*

The cocktails weren't good?  Oh no!  If a bar can't get the drinks right, there's a problem!  It seemed fairly dark in there when I poked my head in and decided I wasn't going to go in and take photos.  So I have only seen other photos (in blogs) of the holiday décor in TS.  It looked like it was appropriately themed to the whole Trader Sam's concept.  I wonder if some of the décor was toned down the last couple of years.


----------



## mom2rtk

IMG_3427 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_6388 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_3440 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_6286 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_6311 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_6421 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_6457 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_6474 by mom2rtk, on Flickr


----------



## Sherry E

Absolutely gorgeous photos, *Janet*!  So clear and sharp!  Another entry in the random draw!

As I was looking at your photos I was trying to decide which outfits I like better on the Carolers!  I think I kind of like the PPH Carolers' outfits better, but the GCH Carolers' outfits seem to be more theme appropriate for the setting.  Hmmm.

I also realized that I don't think I have ever seen any photos of Carolers at the DLH!  I know that they perform there as well, but I tend to spend most of my time walking through the PPH and the GCH to get to/from the parks and I have never caught them at the DLH.


----------



## mom2rtk

Sherry E said:


> Absolutely gorgeous photos, *Janet*!  So clear and sharp!  Another entry in the random draw!
> 
> As I was looking at your photos I was trying to decide which outfits I like better on the Carolers!  I think I kind of like the PPH Carolers' outfits better, but the GCH Carolers' outfits seem to be more theme appropriate for the setting.  Hmmm.
> 
> I also realized that I don't think I have ever seen any photos of Carolers at the DLH!  I know that they perform there as well, but I tend to spend most of my time walking through the PPH and the GCH to get to/from the parks and I have never caught them at the DLH.



Thanks Sherry! 

I like all the caroler costumes. But then I love most things that are Victorian looking. And we certainly never saw any carolers around the DLH either. I'll need to check the schedule next time. Do you have any idea where they would appear there?

And I bet you're excited to hit Labor Day weekend. YEAH! Summer is finally OVER!  I know, I know..... tell that to the weather man..... at least we finally cooled off a bit with some showers today. But like you, I'm more than ready for fall!


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

I'm pretty sure I got photos of the carolers at the DLH last year. I know my mom videotaped in any case. I'll look through the pictures over the weekend and post one if I do.

ETA: When we saw them they were by the giant gingerbread house at the entrance.


----------



## petals

nicolispicoli said:


> I can help with this. I did the tour a couple years back and you do get a mug, a holiday themed plastic travel mug. We got ours in Toontown before heading over to the parade. We also got a gingerbread cookie and a nutcracker pin. I cannot speak highly enough about the Holiday Tour. It was the highlight of my first holiday trip to DL. The spot we got for the parade was amazing, right in front of IASW. Completely worth the money IMO



 awesome... I'm working on convincing Momma it's worth the money lol!


----------



## Sherry E

mom2rtk said:


> Thanks Sherry!
> 
> I like all the caroler costumes. But then I love most things that are Victorian looking. And we certainly never saw any carolers around the DLH either. I'll need to check the schedule next time. Do you have any idea where they would appear there?
> 
> And I bet you're excited to hit Labor Day weekend. YEAH! Summer is finally OVER!  I know, I know..... tell that to the weather man..... at least we finally cooled off a bit with some showers today. But like you, I'm more than ready for fall!



*Janet --*

Thankfully, Jamie was able to answer the question about the carolers at the DLH.  I would have assumed that they'd be somewhere in the Fantasy Tower, but the giant castle area makes sense.

Although we have been having some icky 90-degree days, you are so right -- I am excited to get past Labor Day because I am so over summer (sorry, Olaf!)!  I wish it were going to end sooner than September 23rd, but at least it is on its way out the door!  The air has been just a touch cooler in the morning, and it is taking longer for the heat to set in during the day.  Those are usually good signs that the seasons are shifting and preparing to change.

Last year I was at DLR for the first day of Halloween Time (on the day of that crazy Unleash the Villains mess), and it was very hot (90 degrees or so).  It was also humid.  I hate being at DLR when it's like that, especially when there are wonderful Fall/Halloween decorations to appreciate in Frontierland and on Main Street. It is hard to get in an Autumn state of mind when it is so hot.  My zombie cookie's frosting started to melt as soon as I bought it.  It was still humid and sticky at night -- ick.

I envy you for having rain!  I wish it were nice and gloomy, with just a hint of sprinkles!  We need the rain out here in SoCal so badly, and it literally seems to be all or nothing.  We either get no rain for absurd stretches of time (not good for our drought situation), or we get pummeled with too much heavy rain in a short period of time, when our storm drains, structures, roofs, hillsides -- and drivers!! -- are not built to withstand that kind of rainfall.





DisneyJamieCA said:


> I'm pretty sure I got photos of the carolers at the DLH last year. I know my mom videotaped in any case. I'll look through the pictures over the weekend and post one if I do.
> 
> ETA: When we saw them they were by the giant gingerbread house at the entrance.



*Jamie --*

Thank you for answering that!  At least someone has proof that the carolers exist somewhere at the DLH!


----------



## PHXscuba

Sherry E said:


> Absolutely gorgeous photos, *Janet*!  So clear and sharp!  Another entry in the random draw!
> 
> As I was looking at your photos I was trying to decide which outfits I like better on the Carolers!  I think I kind of like the PPH Carolers' outfits better, but the GCH Carolers' outfits seem to be more theme appropriate for the setting.  Hmmm.
> 
> I also realized that I don't think I have ever seen any photos of Carolers at the DLH!  I know that they perform there as well, but I tend to spend most of my time walking through the PPH and the GCH to get to/from the parks and I have never caught them at the DLH.



My picture of carolers on the previous page was from the DLH during my 2010 visit. We saw the same group a little later in the GCH.

*Sherry*, pretty please don't do Haunted Mansion next week -- I will be at WDW  all week and unable to post photos. And I have some good ones of HMH from last year!!

Have a magical week to all,

PHXscuba


----------



## Sherry E

PHXscuba said:


> My picture of carolers on the previous page was from the DLH during my 2010 visit. We saw the same group a little later in the GCH.
> 
> *Sherry*, pretty please don't do Haunted Mansion next week -- I will be at WDW  all week and unable to post photos. And I have some good ones of HMH from last year!!
> 
> Have a magical week to all,
> 
> PHXscuba



Oh, you're right -- I completely blanked out on your caroler photo! I am glad to see the carolers at the DLH!

I'm not saying which theme is coming up, but whatever it is, it has been predetermined! 

*KCmike* has had to sit out the last 2 weeks, so he will be happy that this is a week in which he will be able to participate.

You will always have the Holiday Cornucopia week on 11/3 to post anything that doesn't make it into any other week.

Have a great time at WDW and take lots of Halloween photos of whatever they have!


----------



## Misskitty3

I was really hoping we would learn more yesterday but we didn't.  I don't think today, being the Friday before a 3 day weekend is the best time to release info so I wasn't expecting anything today.

Ironically, I did receive a Disneyland brochure in the mail today that contains my kids school holiday periods - Disney did the research for us and list 3 possible periods for us to visit during a Feb, April or May 2015.  

If they know when MY kids have school breaks NEXT year.....they must know when the Christmas season will begin THIS year at Disneyland, right?


----------



## KCmike

Getting close to the new theme week!  Can't wait to see what *Sherry E* has in store for us all.

*Janet* those pics inside GCH are really clear and vibrant.  Bravo.

Any word on the star returning to the top of the Matterhorn this year?

It's hard to believe that Halloween is invading the parks and there is no mention of the Holidays at Disneyland yet.  

*PHXscuba* I will cross my fingers that you won't miss Haunted Mansion week!


----------



## Sherry E

Misskitty3 said:


> I was really hoping we would learn more yesterday but we didn't.  I don't think today, being the Friday before a 3 day weekend is the best time to release info so I wasn't expecting anything today.
> 
> Ironically, I did receive a Disneyland brochure in the mail today that contains my kids school holiday periods - Disney did the research for us and list 3 possible periods for us to visit during a Feb, April or May 2015.
> 
> If they know when MY kids have school breaks NEXT year.....they must know when the Christmas season will begin THIS year at Disneyland, right?



*Misskitty3 --*

  Of course!

Well, we've got one more of those crazy #GetHappier Monday Summer Surprises in 3 days (and then that whole promotion is over), so maybe that will be a day for some kind of news.

I think that we are now verging on this being the longest period of time we've had to wait to get the official season start date in the last few years.  

Even in years when the Parks Blog did not do a blog to announce the season until October or November , the dates of the season always came out in some other official way -- like there would be a press release, or an email sent out as early as July by Disney Destinations that had the season dates in it, or something.  Last year the season start date was printed in the _Backstage Pass_ newsletter for Annual Passholders -- in MAY!!!!!

So there has always been some sort of official Disney source that has "revealed" the season dates by now, for the last few (or several) years.

This year...nothing!

There are least three maddening things about this weird delay in info:

1.  We now know the end date of the season, because of Pam Brandon's blog about Haunted Mansion Holiday (yesterday).  If we can know the end date, we should be able to know the start date.  Clearly, the people who decide such things at DLR must know when it is;


2.  Even if nothing exciting were going to be happening for the entire holiday season -- nothing new, nothing different, nothing that affects the schedule that has to be announced -- we don't need that in order to know the dates.  They could just do a Blog that says nothing more than:

_"Even though it's still summer, we know that many of our readers are already planning their holiday trips.  The Holidays at Disneyland Resort will begin on...  Stay tuned for more exciting details as we get closer to November."_


Nothing more than that is needed at the moment.  I mean, it would be nice to get details of other things, but if we didn't get more info then at least we'd have the start date; and


3.  It almost seems as if Disney doesn't want to give an official date.  They probably just want us to think that the season starts in "mid-November" (which is what it says on the DLR website) and base everything on that.  But it is realistic and reasonable for people to want to know exactly what will be up and running before, during and after the Avengers marathon weekend.





KCmike said:


> Getting close to the new theme week!  Can't wait to see what *Sherry E* has in store for us all.
> 
> *Janet* those pics inside GCH are really clear and vibrant.  Bravo.
> 
> Any word on the star returning to the top of the Matterhorn this year?
> 
> It's hard to believe that Halloween is invading the parks and there is no mention of the Holidays at Disneyland yet.
> 
> *PHXscuba* I will cross my fingers that you won't miss Haunted Mansion week!



*Mike --*

It is especially odd that there is no mention of the holidays from any official Disney source at all, even aside from the Parks Blog!  There is no official info about the holiday start date trickling in from anywhere.  The only thing we know is that Haunted Mansion Holiday will be up through January 6, 2015, and we know the _rumor_ (which is likely to be at least somewhat accurate) from MiceAge about the _Frozen_ mini-land/ice rink/sing-along/meet and greet in DCA.

Quite frankly, even the Halloween-related bits of news have been non-news and a bit anticlimactic.  There's nothing all that new on the Halloween front this year, from what has been revealed so far.  At least there have been official date announcements, though!

The last rumor I read about the Matterhorn star -- and I don't know if it was on MiceChat or on another site where I read it -- was that next year is the year that the star may return (for the 60th anniversary).


----------



## yupikgal




----------



## Orbitron

Sherry E said:


> DLP's season is starting on 11/9?  That's a Sunday, correct?  Do their holiday seasons usually begin on Sundays?



I'm not quite sure, but I don't think that Disneyland Paris always starts his seasons on the same day. I hope in Anaheim will everything be in full swing when we arrive on November 16th!


----------



## Sherry E

*Don't forget to get your "Hotels of the Disneyland Resort" holiday photos posted by tomorrow night -- Sunday, August 31, 2014 -- at 11:59 P.S.T.!!!!  

In 2 days -- Labor Day, Monday, September 1, 2014 -- we will begin a new Theme Week! 

By the way -- how fast is time flying?  Can you believe it is almost September 1st?  The Disney Parks Blog announced the #GetHappier Monday Summer Surprise thing back on June 2nd, and now it is going to be over in 2 days. 

Plus, wasn't I just lamenting the start of summer back in June, and dreading having to endure 3 months of horrible heat?  It's still hot, but when did it jump from June to September? 

The hot weather probably won't go away until November, but this may have been the fastest summer in my recent memory!  Summer is officially over in 24 days!!  Wheeeeeeeeee!!!!!*


​


*yupikgal --*

Yay!  I'm so glad you posted your photos for this week's theme!  And you have given us further visual proof (in addition to what PHXscuba posted) of the Carolers in the Disneyland Hotel lobby!

I also love the Believe in Holiday Magic fireworks channel -- very clever of you to use that as a Hotels installment!  That is unique -- no one else has posted a photo of the channel with the BIHM logo in the entire history of the Countdown or of the Superthread, and yet, it is definitely a hotel-specific thing!

Plus -- am I imagining things, or is that a PPH Concierge Lounge Christmas tree?  I've never done Concierge at the PPH, but judging from the artwork on the walls I would guess that is the PPH.  And if that is the PPH, it is a room in the PPH I've never seen, so...I am thinking Concierge?

Anyway, you have earned your first entry into the random draw for a $25 Disney gift card at the end of the Countdown in early November!  There is a new Theme Week beginning on Monday, 9/1, so stay tuned!


​



Orbitron said:


> I'm not quite sure, but I don't think that Disneyland Paris always starts his seasons on the same day. I hope in Anaheim will everything be in full swing when we arrive on November 16th!



*Orbitron --*

I would be shocked and stunned if all of the festivities in the 2 parks were not up and running by 11/16, or by 11/14.  Just looking at the start dates of the last 5 holiday seasons below, it seems like Disney hovers around the same few days in November (the 12th-14th), and they have not started the season "late" since 2008.  They seem to particularly enjoy starting the season on 11/12:

Friday, November 21, 2008 
Friday, November 13, 2009  
Friday, November 12, 2010  
Monday, November 14, 2011  
Monday, November 12, 2012  
Tuesday, November 12, 2013  


So I can't imagine that the season would officially begin any later than 11/14 -- as popular as the holidays are at DLR (and they have become even more popular in the last 5 years or so), it wouldn't make sense to start after the Avengers marathon weekend is over.

I am thinking Disney is going with another 11/12 official start date, or 11/14.

I also think that, somewhere during the course of your trip, you will be able to see some of the hotels' décor going up early as well!

​


----------



## Minnie Sue Oz

Had to search hard, but finally found a one!

Christmas 2010 GCH


----------



## Sherry E

Beautiful picture of the GCH tree, *Minnie Sue Oz*!  You have earned another entry into the random draw for the Disney gift card.


----------



## Luisa

Gosh, I've been so busy checking out everyone else's pictures I nearly forgot my own! Every visit I say I'm going to go have a look at all the hotels and their decorations and never do, I did snap a couple on the way through GCH though.


----------



## Sherry E

*You have until tonight -- Sunday, August 31st, at 11:59 p.m., P.S.T. -- to post your "Hotels of the Disneyland Resort" holiday photos, to be entered into the draw for a $25 Disney gift card in November!  

Tomorrow, as we say goodbye to August and to the end of the #GetHappier Monday Summer Surprise campaign that Disney has been running since June 2nd, we switch to a brand new theme and a new Theme Week!!!*

​

*Luisa --*

I'm glad you made it into this theme week before we switch over to the new theme tomorrow morning (well, I guess it's already tomorrow morning where you are!)!!  Lovely photos!  

Even though the lights on the GCH tree were different in 2013 than they had been in previous years -- they were brighter in 2013 and not as golden in tone -- that GCH tree is still quite a sight to behold every year.  I know that my holiday trips to DLR would not be complete without seeing the GCH tree and lobby, and without seeing the PPH tree (despite all of its "interesting" new décor).  I also love the gingerbread houses in the GCH restaurants and the reindeer out in front of the hotel.  The hotels in full holiday mode really add so much to the whole Disneyland Resort holiday experience for me.


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

I was only able to find one picture of the carolers and it isn't a good one at that! I'm glad others were able to share pictures of them at the DLH! In any case, here it is.


----------



## arasekim

I was just looking on the Disneyland website regarding the holiday tour, and noticed it said tours were available from Nov. 12th - Jan 6th, wonder if that means a Nov 12th start date for the holiday season?? Sure hope so, as we will be there the 10th -14th!! I also just want to say how much I love this thread!! Getting so excited for our first holiday time trip. We went for Halloween last trip and loved it then too! But I can't imagine anything better than seeing Disneyland decorated for Christmas! Only 68 more sleeps!!!



Never mind, nov 12, 2013. Oops!


----------



## Sherry E

*Jamie --* 

Thank you for posting the photo of the Carolers at the DLH!  You know, that giant fake gingerbread Castle doesn't seem like the right backdrop for the elegantly dressed Carolers.  (I know, I pay attention to odd things!)  I like the fake Castle and all (though I wish it were real gingerbread), but it is more whimsical, colorful and playful.  The Carolers should be in front of a sparkly tree or something that complements their Dickensian attire a little better.  That's just a small detail, though!  I guess they have to stand near the sliding door to greet guests as they enter the Fantasy Tower, so that's where they need to be.






arasekim said:


> I was just looking on the Disneyland website regarding the holiday tour, and noticed it said tours were available from Nov. 12th - Jan 6th, wonder if that means a Nov 12th start date for the holiday season?? Sure hope so, as we will be there the 10th -14th!! I also just want to say how much I love this thread!! Getting so excited for our first holiday time trip. We went for Halloween last trip and loved it then too! But I can't imagine anything better than seeing Disneyland decorated for Christmas! Only 68 more sleeps!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Never mind, nov 12, 2013. Oops!





*arasekim --*

Drat!  I was hoping that Disney had secretly gone in and updated the season dates.   

Well, Pam Brandon from the Disney Parks Blog did say that Haunted Mansion Holiday would be up through January 6, 2015 (a Tuesday, oddly), so it is entirely possible that Disney may once again go with an 11/12 start date this year.  They may just stick with the 11/12 - 1/6 time frame, to be consistent.

DLR needs to have some sort of official start date, as that is when things like the Holiday tour will begin, as well as probably some entertainment.

I'm so glad you're enjoying the thread!  Thank you for joining us!  We have a great group of people here who kindly share their experiences and photos, answer questions, etc.  I try very hard to make the thread engaging and interesting, as well as informative and fun -- so if that mission is successful, it is rewarding!

I think that, even if the holiday season does not "officially" begin until 11/14, for some reason, you will still get most -- if not all -- of the holiday experience in the 2 parks.  The hotels will probably not be decorated yet, but the 2 parks should be.  The only thing I wonder about is the scheduling of things like the Christmas parade, Viva Navidad, Winter Dreams, etc. -- because the Avengers marathon is happening on that 11/14-11/16 weekend.  If there were no marathon I would not expect the entertainment to be disrupted, but there has never been a marathon right around the holiday season start, so I'm not sure exactly how it will go.

In any case, if you love the holiday season, you will love it at DLR!  Halloween Time is great fun, but the holiday season festivities are much more immersive and extensive than the Halloween Time festivities are.  All of the décor is much more spread out around both parks.  In some areas the décor is really obvious and elaborate.  In other spots it is more minimal and subtle.  

The themed décor in many of the lands is one of my favorite elements of the season.  Toontown, A Bug's Land, Frontierland, New Orleans Square, Buena Vista Street, Cars Land, Critter Country, etc., all have décor that is perfectly themed to those locations.  The details are amazing.  Even at a place like the Jingle Jangle Jamboree, you can find some great themed details -- such as the snowflakes made of rope!  Or, you might see red carnations in the garland above the entrance to Carnation Café.  It's all so beautiful and it seems like there are treasures and gems in every area of the parks.


----------



## petals

I was wondering today is the delay in announcement about the holiday season starting because the whole holidays season could be starting after the marathon. I really hope not because we arrive the day after the marathon and I want to see hotel decorated and everything we can as we don't know when we'll be back in Disneyland


----------



## Sherry E

petals said:


> I was wondering today is the delay in announcement about the holiday season starting because the whole holidays season could be starting after the marathon. I really hope not because we arrive the day after the marathon and I want to see hotel decorated and everything we can as we don't know when we'll be back in Disneyland



*petals --*

I really don't think the hotels' décor will be affected by the marathon.  The hotels were originally decorated later in November over the years -- closer to Thanksgiving or after.  I suspect that because we had such a late Thanksgiving last year, Disney made an effort to get the hotels ready early -- the first reports of Christmas trees appearing at the hotels came in 9 days before Thanksgiving.  They put new decorations at all 3 hotels, and I don't think they would have invested money in doing that if they didn't plan on getting the hotels ready earlier.

This year we have another late Thanksgiving, so I suspect that the trees and décor will once again begin to go up early -- probably after the official season start date, but before Thanksgiving.  My guess is that the hotels' décor will begin to go up right after the marathon weekend ends -- like maybe around 11/18 or 11/19 -- and will _probably_ be fully in place at the hotels by 11/21.

I don't think the marathon will affect the official season start date too drastically.  It will just be another event that takes place during a season, like CHOC Walk takes place during Halloween Time.  The holiday season is way too popular for Disney to wait to start it until 11/17 or something.

The only things that I think the marathon could potentially -- though not definitely -- affect are the schedules of parades and other shows like Viva Navidad.  

Also, there will most likely not be an ice rink in Downtown Disney, as you know, so that will be one big thing that the marathon will affect.

I still think that the season will most likely _officially_ begin on 11/12 or 11/14, but last year the season began on 11/12 and certain things did not start running until 11/15 (such as Winter Dreams and Viva Navidad)!  So, we could see a start date of 11/12 again, but some things may not begin until 11/14.  A lot of things will quietly, unofficially begin on the weekend of 11/7, 11/8 and 11/9.

In any case, I don't think you will miss anything!  I think your dates will allow you to get the full holiday experience in the parks and at the hotels!


----------



## BrynNicole

Long time lurker here very much anticipating the holidays and getting my fix with this wonderful thread! And I do have a holiday-related question! 

We tried looking last December when we were at DLR for Christmas ceramic mugs that are similar in style and size to the "Mickey Mouse Mug- Halloween" (that are currently on the Disney Store site). We have the Halloween mugs and just love the multitude of characters and holiday theming on it but a search on google is just showing me ones from Disneyland Paris...so does DLR not sell such a thing? I can't understand why they wouldn't if they have ones for Halloween. We ended up buying the souvenir holiday cocoa travel mugs and while those are nice as well, we want something for our evening coffee when we are relaxing at home and for our ever growing mug collection! 

I have some photos to share as well but I guess I need to boost my post count before I can participate in the contest!


----------



## Sherry E

BrynNicole said:


> Long time lurker here very much anticipating the holidays and getting my fix with this wonderful thread! And I do have a holiday-related question!
> 
> We tried looking last December when we were at DLR for Christmas ceramic mugs that are similar in style and size to the "Mickey Mouse Mug- Halloween" (that are currently on the Disney Store site). We have the Halloween mugs and just love the multitude of characters and holiday theming on it but a search on google is just showing me ones from Disneyland Paris...so does DLR not sell such a thing? I can't understand why they wouldn't if they have ones for Halloween. We ended up buying the souvenir holiday cocoa travel mugs and while those are nice as well, we want something for our evening coffee when we are relaxing at home and for our ever growing mug collection!
> 
> I have some photos to share as well but I guess I need to boost my post count before I can participate in the contest!



Welcome, *BrynNicole*!

I think you need to get to 10 posts before posting photos, so you don't have too far to go!  You'll make it into this week's theme!

In fact, I am just about to post the new theme for this week, right after this response!

About the mugs -- you know, there have been holiday mugs of varying designs and styles over the years and there is a mug of some sort every year.  I don't recall ever seeing a holiday mug like that Halloween one (which I love as well!) -- with the multitude of characters on it, against holiday scenes.  I could have overlooked it, but I don't think there is one just like that Halloween mug.  I used to collect mugs many years ago, so I always kind of 'notice' the ones that are more interesting and more detailed (as well as the ones that are a good size), but I don't _think_ I've ever seen a holiday mug as detailed and interesting as that specific Halloween mug.


----------



## Sherry E

_*Its Monday -- and its time for the Theme Week Countdown!!*_



*(Approximately) 10 Weeks Until the
Holiday Season Begins at the Disneyland Resort!!!!
*​

_*With each new week will come a different Disneyland Resort holiday theme!

As I have previously mentioned in this Superthread, Ill be showcasing a particular aspect of DLR's holiday festivities each week until early November.  Including todays theme, there are many more themes to come over the next few months:  8 main weekly themes (this Countdown began with the first theme on 7/21/14, and there will be a new weekly theme every Monday from today, September 1, 2014, through October 20, 2014); 7 mini-themes which will be featured daily from 10/27/14  11/2/14, and a final Holiday Cornucopia/These Are a Few of My Favorite Things theme on Monday, November 3, 2014 (there will be more details about what the Cornucopia can include when we get closer to that date!).

Those of you who have participated in previous Theme Week Countdowns may have noticed that this years Countdown began a couple of weeks earlier than it did last year.   I kicked off the Countdown two weeks earlier than I did in 2013, and I am ending it the week before I expect the Holidays at DLR to officially commence (as of early Monday, September 1, 2014, there has been no official confirmation from Disney of the holiday season start date for this year, but it is assumed that it will be sometime during the week of Monday, November 10, 2014  Friday, November 14, 2014).  The reason for that is, once November starts and the decorations in the parks appear little by little each day, our attention shifts to learning information about and seeing photos of what is new for the current seasons celebration.  

Theme Week Countdowns are a great way to keep the photos rolling in on a regular basis and build anticipation for November at the Disneyland Resort!  They are also a way to display the different elements, nuances and details of the Holidays at DLR that may be totally new to some visitorsor previously unnoticed/undiscovered by others.  Finally, this is an excellent way for our Theme Week Countdown participants to shine a light on their wonderful photos and attract visitors to their Trip Reports, blogs, etc.  

Last week, we caught a glimpse of the special holiday offerings at the three Hotels of the Disneyland Resort.  Two weeks ago we visited the playful, animated, off-kilter world of Mickeys Toontown.  Prior to that we stepped back in time to see how Christmas was celebrated on Buena Vista Street and in Hollywood Land in the 1920s through the 1940s, respectively.  Not too long ago we also enjoyed the Yuletide season around the world as we sailed through Its a Small World Holiday and strolled through Fantasyland.   Before that, we reveled in the pageantry of A Christmas Fantasy Parade, and gazed in awe at the spectacular BelieveIn Holiday Magic Fireworks.  Just prior to that, we began this Countdown by showing off our best  Holiday Character photos, PhotoPass photos and Santa Claus photos..     

Sowhat will be our seventh theme of 2014?  

Today, in celebration of the Labor Day holiday, lets take a little road trip!  Rev up those engines, buckle up those seatbelts and kick it into high gear because we are headed to Radiator Springs to deck the halls, automotive style!!!  Vroom vroom!  (And there is no code word today, for those who are checking.)*_





*In the Spotlight this Week......

CARS LAND!!!*​




_* Since its grand opening in June of 2012, Cars Land has been at the epicenter of the re-imagining of California Adventure, drawing thousands of new guests to that park to experience the wildly imaginative new land.

Much like Toontown, Cars Lands unique details and design are whimsical, fun and playful, and always full of inside jokes.  It is no surprise that the holiday décor in Radiator Springs  the main hub of activity  would be reflective of those traits as well.

Our favorite Cars characters use their surroundings and tools to creatively decorate for the Yuletide season.  For example, instead of holly they might use hubcaps.  Instead of garland they might use gas cans.  And why leave a plate of cookies for Santa when you can give himcarburetors??  The possibilities are endless in this vehicular world.

As is the case with Buena Vista Street, music also plays an important role in the merriment  I guess you could say it is a driving force behind the celebration -- except that instead of crooners and Big Bands, in Cars Land the Christmas songs which provide the festive soundtrack for the land have a definite 50s and 60s flair.  

Put the pedal to the metal and cruise on over to Cars Land for the holidays!

*_ 


_*

November 2013


After a popular debut in 2012, Snowy the Snow Car made a grand return in 2013









I love the idea of using records as ornaments on this chrome-inspired Christmas tree at Flos









This tree at Ramones was new in 2013, and was not there in 2012



















Fillmores angelic tree topper









One of the unique Christmas trees inside Sarges









And another unique Christmas tree in Sarges










At the Popcone stand










One of my all-time favorite details of the holiday offerings at Disneyland Resort is the miniature gingerbread model of the (decorated-for-Christmas) Cozy Cone Motel, complete with gingerbread cones to represent the different food stands


























And there is even a tiny version of the Cozy Cone Christmas tree!!!
















November 2012



The real Cozy Cone Christmas tree








This little gingerbread gem was on display at Flos for the holiday season of 2012, but was nowhere to be found in 2013






















At Flos











Nighttime fun in Cars Land






























December 2012









This Radiator Winter sign was gone in 2013




*_​



_*I may or may not post more photos during the week.  Please feel free to post your photos of Cars Land all this week, through Sunday, September 7th, 2014, 11:59 p.m., P.S.T.  

Then, stay tuned for our eighth theme on Monday, September 8th!!  We have many themes coming up in future weeks, so get your photos ready! *_


----------



## mvf-m11c

Courthouse Christmas tree










Stanley statue with a Christmas hat and bag or goodies





Luigis Flying Tires leaning tower of tires with Christmas lights and garlands





Tire looks like a wreath, wrenches which look like snow flakes and filters that look like garlands





Mater with his Santa Hat





Flos V8 Café





Flos V8 Café Motor Oil Christmas tree





Flos V8 Café Christmas tree inside the restaurant





Radiator Curios (wrong Winter) store










Cozy Cone Motel




















Sarges Surplus Hut















Maters Junkyard Jamboree










Fillmores Taste-In Fuel










Cars Land Sign with the Holiday images in the letters





Ramones House of Body Art with garlands on the bottom


----------



## pattyduke34

I love Carsland at Christmas time!


----------



## Speechphi

And another week without any pictures to share...our last holiday trip was in 2011, pre-Carsland    But we will make sure to get LOTS of photos this year! And at least I get to drool over everyone's awesome photos


----------



## Misskitty3

Carsland is so amazing!  Love looking at all the trees, wreaths and other holiday decor!


----------



## Sherry E

*Bret* and *pattyduke34* have each earned another entry into the random draw, for their holiday photos of *Cars Land*!



*Will this finally, finally be the day when we get an official start date to the Holiday Season at Disneyland Resort?  Halloween Time begins at the end of next week (!!!!!), and the Parks Blog folks have got to realize that people want specific dates and details about the Holiday Season -- which is much bigger and grander than Halloween Time, and may require a bit more planning!  This delay in the announcement is pure and utter madness!  Enough with all of the Legends of Frontierland business -- give us info about the Holiday Season!*


​


----------



## DLmama




----------



## petals

Luvin all the carsland pics.

Sherry I hope you're right about the marathon not affecting anything!


----------



## planningjollyholiday

I feel like I am checking the disney parks blog a million times a day in hopes of any kind of announcement.


----------



## KCmike

So excited I get to participate this week!  I think I will post one each day.  Nice pics Sherry E!  I like the little cozy cone ones.  I don't know how I missed them.



Here it Is by KC MikeD, on Flickr


----------



## Sherry E

*DLmama* and *KCmike* have each earned another entry into the random draw!  I love the Cars Land holiday photos!


Thank you, *Mike*! 

I love that mini-gingerbread model of the Cozy Cone, and it was there in both 2012 and 2013 -- but I don't think (though I could be wrong) that the teeny tiny model of the Cozy Cone Christmas tree was there in 2012.  I _think_ it was added in for the 2013 holiday season.  I love that detail!

I'm not quite sure why the gingerbread Mater didn't return to Flo's in 2013, but it was a nice holiday touch in 2012.

I remembered that you had something from Cars Land (a really great shot that hopefully you will post again), so when I chose that theme I knew that you were a lock for having photos, while others would have to sit out the week..."on the bench."

I look forward to seeing the daily photos this week!


----------



## kylie71

I'm in:   Couple for today.  
Hiya Mike!


















Few More:




















Love this theme!   Thank you, Sherri!!

--Lori


----------



## Sherry E

No problem, *Lori*!  You've got another entry into the random draw!  I love the pictures!

*PHXscuba* should be relieved as well, as she is not missing out on a theme week that includes Haunted Mansion Holiday while she is off at WDW!


----------



## Jenasweetemotion

I LOVE Cars land with all the holiday decorations. I couldn't get enough of it and spent more time then I thought over there just taking everything in. These are just a few pictures I took.

















Me and my little brother.


----------



## knewton64

.....am listening to John Denver & the Muppets Christmas music while I am writing this.



Just got back from a fantabolous Europe vacation (see below trip report listed below in my signature)........
Now I can focus in on this one.


Never been to Cars Land......
Never been to WOC................

Sooo many "never beens"...........


Only 120 More days......
PPSSTTT!!!! And yes....I am even losing weight for Minnie & Mickey!! 





P.S.S. getting caught up on this thread.






T.T.F.N.
&
CHEERS Y'ALL


----------



## figment_jii

Carsland is such a fun spot during the Holidays because they went all out and really decorated the land!  

The gingerbread house/display inside the Cozy Cone in 2013:













The gingerbread house in 2012:





Some decor around the land in 2013 and 2012:





















And my favorite decoration...the little snow car...


----------



## Orbitron




----------



## Elk Grove Chris




----------



## crystal1313

Oh man!  I totally forgot to post for the hotels.  Bummer 

I have lots for Cars Land though!


----------



## the_princess

I'm a huge fan of the Cars movies, so seeing Carsland last year was a highlight. It was so beautifully decorated for Christmas and so unbelievable detailed in the decorations.


----------



## crystal1313

I need experts opinions!  We usually go the first or second weekend of December to DL.  This year we are contemplating the weekend before TG (Nov 21-22) or the weekend of the CP.  Which would you choose?  TIA!


----------



## petals

Did y'all see the news today. Oswald is coming to Disneyland Sept 14th for meet and greets... this made me excited.  Maybe they'll release more news of Christmas style soon while they're announcing stuff.


----------



## Misskitty3

petals said:


> Did y'all see the news today. Oswald is coming to Disneyland Sept 14th for meet and greets... this made me excited.  Maybe they'll release more news of Christmas style soon while they're announcing stuff.



Fun!  DS loves Oswald!


----------



## tksbaskets

Great pictures of Carsland everyone!  I'll have to look and post tonight.  We love CL and got our first peek at it last December.  I still smile when I see the Carsland sign with the snow car.  My fellas would speed up when we approached it because I made them stop for a photopass pic just about any time there wasn't a line. 

_Once again my e-mail notification of new posts mysteriously isn't/wasn't working...._

Looking for Holiday celebration announcements too


----------



## Sherry E

*I have logged everyone's amazing Cars Land entries into the random drawing, all the way up to the_princess' post!  This is a great theme week for photos, as everyone's photos have been awesome!*


​


crystal1313 said:


> I need experts opinions!  We usually go the first or second weekend of December to DL.  This year we are contemplating the weekend before TG (Nov 21-22) or the weekend of the CP.  Which would you choose?  TIA!



*crystal1313 --*

I, of course, am speaking as someone who usually goes in the time frame that you go (first or second week of December).  So my input will be slightly biased.  Personally, I would stick with the early December trip, even though it is the CP weekend and DL will be more crowded on that weekend (especially on Saturday).  I would also most likely try to catch the CP again, but you may not want to deal with those crowds in Town Square.  Plus, it just feels more Christmasy going in December than when I am there in November, for some reason, though that is probably just my imagination!

Is there a specific reason why the pre-Thanksgiving time would be better for you (less expensive, better schedule-wise and work-wise, etc.)?  That factor could make a big difference.

I am of the mindset that I don't want to risk missing anything -- Santa and the carolers at the hotels, for example.  I don't want to risk missing one single food item or piece of merchandise that may come out for Thanksgiving and beyond (and that does happen).  Going on that pre-Thanksgiving weekend means you will _probably_ see the 3 hotels decorated early -- most likely -- but you will miss the hotels' Santas and Carolers.  If those things don't make a difference to you, then go for pre-Thanksgiving!


----------



## figment_jii

crystal1313 said:


> I need experts opinions!  We usually go the first or second weekend of December to DL.  This year we are contemplating the weekend before TG (Nov 21-22) or the weekend of the CP.  Which would you choose?  TIA!



Hiya _crystal1313_!  I generally agree with _Sherry_ about going the first week of December over the weekend before Thanksgiving.  I was there the full week before Thanksgiving in 2012 and it really felt like the crowds ramped up as the weekend progressed.  The parks were on full holiday mode and most of the Holiday goodies (at least in terms of foods and merchandise) appeared to be available.  Still it didn't feel entirely "Christmas-y" to me because I knew Thanksgiving was still coming up!

The first weekend in December does mean high(ish) crowds in DL for CP, but I didn't really feel like it greatly impacted the rest of the resort.  The crowds were still there, but manageable.  I still felt like most of the foods and Christmas merchandise were available at that point.

For reference, I've also gong the second weekend in December and that was markedly busier and merchandise began to sell out (primarily the pins and medium and large sized t-shirts).


----------



## kylie71

I am really enjoying this weeks theme, and everyone's  pictures.  So FUN!

--Lori


----------



## crystal1313

Sherry E said:


> *I have logged everyone's amazing Cars Land entries into the random drawing, all the way up to the_princess' post!  This is a great theme week for photos, as everyone's photos have been awesome!*
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> *crystal1313 --*
> 
> I, of course, am speaking as someone who usually goes in the time frame that you go (first or second week of December).  So my input will be slightly biased.  Personally, I would stick with the early December trip, even though it is the CP weekend and DL will be more crowded on that weekend (especially on Saturday).  I would also most likely try to catch the CP again, but you may not want to deal with those crowds in Town Square.  Plus, it just feels more Christmasy going in December than when I am there in November, for some reason, though that is probably just my imagination!
> 
> Is there a specific reason why the pre-Thanksgiving time would be better for you (less expensive, better schedule-wise and work-wise, etc.)?  That factor could make a big difference.
> 
> I am of the mindset that I don't want to risk missing anything -- Santa and the carolers at the hotels, for example.  I don't want to risk missing one single food item or piece of merchandise that may come out for Thanksgiving and beyond (and that does happen).  Going on that pre-Thanksgiving weekend means you will _probably_ see the 3 hotels decorated early -- most likely -- but you will miss the hotels' Santas and Carolers.  If those things don't make a difference to you, then go for pre-Thanksgiving!





figment_jii said:


> Hiya _crystal1313_!  I generally agree with _Sherry_ about going the first week of December over the weekend before Thanksgiving.  I was there the full week before Thanksgiving in 2012 and it really felt like the crowds ramped up as the weekend progressed.  The parks were on full holiday mode and most of the Holiday goodies (at least in terms of foods and merchandise) appeared to be available.  Still it didn't feel entirely "Christmas-y" to me because I knew Thanksgiving was still coming up!
> 
> The first weekend in December does mean high(ish) crowds in DL for CP, but I didn't really feel like it greatly impacted the rest of the resort.  The crowds were still there, but manageable.  I still felt like most of the foods and Christmas merchandise were available at that point.
> 
> For reference, I've also gong the second weekend in December and that was markedly busier and merchandise began to sell out (primarily the pins and medium and large sized t-shirts).




Thanks Sherry and Figment!  I was mainly worried about crowds for the CP weekend. With the kids in school we can only swing 2 days now instead of 3-4. So I want to make the most of the little time we have in the parks!  We cancelled our Halloween time plans because we just bought a house and simply cannot afford the added expense of the party tickets.  We won a free 2 night stay at the Ramada Maingate and I need to change the weekend from Oct to Christmas time.  I think we will stick to our normal weekend.  I was thinking it would feel odd to go before TG....and you helped confirm that.  Plus I gotta have a ginerbread cookie


----------



## rentayenta

One of my favorite themes Sherry. I'll have lots to add. 



I'm so enjoying all the photos and about to turn on Christmas music on Pandora.


----------



## JadeDarkstar

sadly I haven't had any pics for a couple weeks. Hoping next week I will. Man oh man come on Disney I'm 2 months and change from my trip and you can't release the start date. They are just off the ball so much this year.


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

I know I have more, but for some reason can't seem to find them! Here is what I have - I'll keep looking.


----------



## Sherry E

*Jamie --* You have another entry into the random draw!  I love that tree with the records as ornaments!




rentayenta said:


> One of my favorite themes Sherry. I'll have lots to add.
> 
> I'm so enjoying all the photos and about to turn on Christmas music on Pandora.



*Jenny --*

Cars Land is a fun theme week, for sure!  Lots of great photos have been posted so far, and we are only on Tuesday!  I look forward to seeing what you post!

I tried to create a holiday music station on Pandora a while back, and I didn't like the process I had to go through to select songs.  It was taking too long.  I don't know if missed something really obvious and simple, but I thought, "There's got to be a better way."  

So I ended up over on Grooveshark, where I made up my Christmas music playlist, as well as my other playlists of non-holiday stuff.  I probably have 10 different versions of "O Holy Night" and "Christmas (Baby, Please Come Home)" on that list, but at least I could find them quickly and didn't have to go through Pandora's process.  I haven't listened to anything yet -- I have mainly just been assembling and organizing the playlists (making sure INXS doesn't end up mixed in with Elton John or Prince, and that Sheryl Crow and Led Zeppelin don't wind up on the Rolling Stones playlist -- that sort of thing!). 





JadeDarkstar said:


> sadly I haven't had any pics for a couple weeks. Hoping next week I will. Man oh man come on Disney I'm 2 months and change from my trip and you can't release the start date. They are just off the ball so much this year.



*JadeDarkstar --*

Don't feel bad about not having any photos to post for the themes -- remember, the person who won the gift card last year did not have the most posts.  So anything can happen!  The random draw is very random!

It is really odd that Disney has been sooooooo quiet about releasing the start date of the season this year.  Saying that the season begins in "mid-November" is not specific enough.  And the start date has not even trickled out through any other source, which is even more odd.  Normally, if the Disney Parks Blog takes a while to announce a season's start date, the date will leak out in a Disney email, in a Disney newsletter, in a press release, through a Travel Agency's website -- somewhere.  But there has been nothing.  So strange.  What on earth could they be up to behind the scenes, that it is causing Disney to take so long to announce one little date?


----------



## KCmike

Right back at ya Lori!  Hiya!



Carsland Traffic Jam by KC MikeD, on Flickr


----------



## Sherry E

Gorgeous photo, *Mike*!


​



*Random facts -- When we started the current Theme Week Countdown in July, this Superthread had somewhere between 35,000-45,000 views (I cannot recall the exact number), because we had been staying on the down low for a while, and keeping kind of quiet.

Since the Countdown has been going on, we have jumped up to over 96,000 views in only our 7th Theme week!  There are many folks lurking out there!  We still have 15 more themes to go (both Theme Weeks and Theme Days), and I can't wait to see how many views we have at that point.

My Halloween Superthread -- which I only started on May 1st -- has already passed this Superthread's number of views (slightly) in only 4 months' time!  It may leave this thread in the dust in terms of number of views when the Halloween Time season begins next week! 

Does that mean that Halloween Time is more popular than the holiday season, or does it mean that Halloween Time is more of a novelty because people don't know exactly what to expect from it, and they want to learn as much as they can?

Either way, Halloween Time and the Holidays at Disneyland Resort are popular subjects!!*


----------



## blackjackdelta

Only have a couple....








































All for now,
Jack


----------



## petals

I'm getting bored of waiting for an announcement so I mailled to see if they even knew when it would be announced considering Paris has their Christmas stock in their shops already! They said entertainment schedule will be announced 6 weeks in advance and that Christmas stuff should be running by the end of November... it seemed a very general response though


----------



## Sherry E

*Jack *-- Great photos!  You have another entry into the random draw!


​




petals said:


> I'm getting bored of waiting for an announcement so I mailled to see if they even knew when it would be announced considering Paris has their Christmas stock in their shops already! They said entertainment schedule will be announced 6 weeks in advance and that Christmas stuff should be running by the end of November... it seemed a very general response though



*petals --*

Yes, unfortunately, it sounds like the person who emailed you wasn't even familiar with how and when the season runs.  The "end of November"?  The season has been starting in the middle of November for the last 5 years/holiday seasons!  How could that person not even know that?  Even the Disneyland website says "mid-November to early January."

Disneyland's Cast Members who answer phone calls and emails are always the last to know what is going on.  They don't see what Disney releases in other places, such as on the Parks Blog or in the Annual Pass newsletter, or in other official publications.  Many of them don't even appear to really be in touch with how and when things go on at DLR, as nice and friendly as they are.  They just give generic answers that reveal nothing.

...Whereas, we get into details here!  This is why this thread is here (among other reasons) -- to help break down or explain what will _actually_ happen, or what is _likely_ to happen, even if Disney says something different or says nothing at all.   Disney will not tell people that certain things may not start until 2 or 3 days after the holiday season begins, or that the hotels may get decorated more than a week early -- but we will tell people that, so that everyone knows what to expect!

One time Trish (Phoenixrising) was trying to find out about the holiday tour from a CM at DLR (on the phone, I think -- or maybe it was through email).  When Trish brought the info back to the Christmas/Holiday Season thread, I recognized it as being info -- dates, prices, etc. -- from a holiday season 1 or 2 years prior!  

So that's what I mean when I say that the CMs on the phones and email at DLR are not good for revealing any kind of advance 'scoop.'  They will only be able to answer things once the season actually begins and is in full swing.


----------



## crystal1313

Just changed my reservation from October to Dec 6-7! Yay   Christmas time is my favorite time at the parks!!!


----------



## Sherry E

By the way, folks -- I have been monitoring all of the Fall and Halloween foods and drinks that have been appearing in the grocery and pharmacy stores since early August.  I call it *"Pumpkin Watch."*

I just remembered, though -- it's time for *"Peppermint Watch"* too!  I don't know how I could have blanked out on this, but the new supplies of *Dreyer's/Edy's Peppermint Wonderland Ice Cream (Grand, not Slow Churned!)* should be hitting the shelves _this month_!  *Jamie/DisneyJamieCA* spotted it at Grocery Outlet back in June -- but we are going to assume that what she saw was part of the stash that came out for the holiday season of 2013, and that it was being sold off at a discounted price because it had moved out of the regular grocery stores.

September is when Dreyer's/Edy's usually releases its first batches of Peppermint Ice Cream for the holiday season -- sometimes even _before_ they put out their Pumpkin ice cream, which is very funny (since the holiday season comes after Halloween, technically)!  The Peppermint Ice Cream was in such hot demand last year that I think that Dreyer's heard about it and made too much of it, which is why there was leftover Peppermint Wonderland ice cream in the stores in April and June of this year.

I will be interested to see if Dreyer's makes an abundance of the ice cream again this year, and releases it this month, or if they wait another month or so to do it.  After the weird availability of the ice cream for the first part of the season last year, I feel like I should snap it up if I see it on a shelf this month.


_(And, by the way, this same Dreyer's Peppermint ice cream should also be available somewhere at Disneyland Resort when the holiday season begins -- but I don't know if it will be in the ice cream shops or if it will be in the table service restaurants.  There was a big issue with it being available at DLR last year, and it wasn't in the places where it should have been...but it was at other places!)_

​


----------



## Sherry E

crystal1313 said:


> Just changed my reservation from October to Dec 6-7! Yay   Christmas time is my favorite time at the parks!!!



*Crystal --*

I think you made the right choice!  As fun, festive and wonderful as Halloween Time is, it just isn't as 'big' and as extensive as the holiday season is, as you know.  Even if some things go missing from the holiday entertainment this year, for some reason (like if the Downtown Disney stuff is moved into DCA), there is still so much more to see and do -- without paying the extra price for a party ticket -- in November and December than there is in September and October.  That's the reality.  So you will get much more bang for your buck during the holidays, I feel.

But you already know all this, which is probably why you switched from October to the holidays!


----------



## rentayenta

Oops Carsland but not the ones I wanted.  

BRB.....


----------



## petals

Sherry E said:


> *petals --*
> 
> Yes, unfortunately, it sounds like the person who emailed you wasn't even familiar with how and when the season runs.  The "end of November"?  The season has been starting in the middle of November for the last 5 years/holiday seasons!  How could that person not even know that?  Even the Disneyland website says "mid-November to early January."
> 
> Disneyland's Cast Members who answer phone calls and emails are always the last to know what is going on.  They don't see what Disney releases in other places, such as on the Parks Blog or in the Annual Pass newsletter, or in other official publications.  Many of them don't even appear to really be in touch with how and when things go on at DLR, as nice and friendly as they are.  They just give generic answers that reveal nothing.
> 
> ...Whereas, we get into details here!  This is why this thread is here (among other reasons) -- to help break down or explain what will _actually_ happen, or what is _likely_ to happen, even if Disney says something different or says nothing at all.   Disney will not tell people that certain things may not start until 2 or 3 days after the holiday season begins, or that the hotels may get decorated more than a week early -- but we will tell people that, so that everyone knows what to expect!
> 
> One time Trish (Phoenixrising) was trying to find out about the holiday tour from a CM at DLR (on the phone, I think -- or maybe it was through email).  When Trish brought the info back to the Christmas/Holiday Season thread, I recognized it as being info -- dates, prices, etc. -- from a holiday season 1 or 2 years prior!
> 
> So that's what I mean when I say that the CMs on the phones and email at DLR are not good for revealing any kind of advance 'scoop.'  They will only be able to answer things once the season actually begins and is in full swing.



Hopefully you're right because I don't think I could handle waiting until 6 weeks before the trip to find out that none of the Christmas stuff is running because we're a week early! I think I'd cry!


----------



## rentayenta




----------



## kylie71

I have a few more


----------



## siskaren

Sherry E said:


> By the way, folks -- I have been monitoring all of the Fall and Halloween foods and drinks that have been appearing in the grocery and pharmacy stores since early August.  I call it *"Pumpkin Watch."*




It's not pumpkin flavored, but one thing I look for this time of year is Cranberry Splash Diet Sierra Mist, and I couldn't believe it when I saw it tonight - I think this is the earliest I've ever seen it! And especially since it was on sale, well, I just had to buy some.


----------



## Jenasweetemotion

siskaren said:


> It's not pumpkin flavored, but one thing I look for this time of year is Cranberry Splash Diet Sierra Mist, and I couldn't believe it when I saw it tonight - I think this is the earliest I've ever seen it! And especially since it was on sale, well, I just had to buy some.



Looks like I will be checking my local grocery store the Cranberry Splash Diet Sierra Mist is one of my favorites! Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Minnie Sue Oz

From November 2012. It was the very beginning of the season.





















Gotta love the tree in Sarge's Surplus Hut!!!

















Loving this thread


----------



## Orbitron




----------



## crystal1313

Sherry E said:


> *Crystal --*
> 
> I think you made the right choice!  As fun, festive and wonderful as Halloween Time is, it just isn't as 'big' and as extensive as the holiday season is, as you know.  Even if some things go missing from the holiday entertainment this year, for some reason (like if the Downtown Disney stuff is moved into DCA), there is still so much more to see and do -- without paying the extra price for a party ticket -- in November and December than there is in September and October.  That's the reality.  So you will get much more bang for your buck during the holidays, I feel.
> 
> But you already know all this, which is probably why you switched from October to the holidays!



Yes, I am SOOOO excited!  This will be our 7th year going at Christmas time!  Will you be around that weekend Sherry?  I'd love to meet you in person


----------



## dolphingirl47

I can almost guarantee that the start of the holiday season will be announced between Monday and Thursday next week.   I am heading to Hungary for work and probably won't have any internet access and it would be typical for it to be released when I am not around to see it.

I have a bit of a strange question. Roughly how many unique characters/ characters in different costumes do you think are around for meet and greets during the Holiday Season? I would count Mickey in his Buena Vista Street outfit as a separate costume from the one he wears at Disneyland. There is a reason I am asking this. Give Kids The World Village in Orlando is near and dear to my heart. Last year I asked friends and co-workers to sponsor me to do all the thrill rides at Walt Disney World with all the money going to Give Kids The World Village. I have no wish to repeat the thrill rides, but I wonder if I can get a challenge going to get photos with as many different characters/ characters in different costumes as possible.

Corinna


----------



## figment_jii

Orbitron said:


>


I really hope they have these again!  I missed out last year.  



dolphingirl47 said:


> Roughly how many unique characters/ characters in different costumes do you think are around for meet and greets during the Holiday Season?


I think there are a lot of characters at DLR regardless of the season.  I've never stopped to count, but if you went looking everywhere and stopped to meet every character you see, I'm guessing you'd get to 50+.  Not all will be in seasonal attire...


----------



## dhorner233

​


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

I know we have been following holiday merchandise in stores in both this & the Halloween threads - just thought I'd update that not only does Costco have all their Halloween stuff out now, they've also started getting some of their Christmas items in. The next few months are going to go by like a blink of the eye!


----------



## WestMom2two

I want to see more merchandise pictures! I love planning on what shirts and gifts I want to buy. When will Disney release some sneek peeks? In the meantime lets get some pictures of past stuff cause I'm dying to see it all!


----------



## tksbaskets

*Sherry* you know I'll be on the look out for the full of flavor peppermint ice cream!

WE just loved Carsland at Christmas.  2013 was our first glimpse of the finished re-do of DCA.

There were plenty of Photopass photographers in Carsland!  Here we are sporting our RSR fastpasses.





My attempt at night pictures:















Yes, if mom begs the adult men folk will stand in line (a short one) for a picture or ten...Love the PP borders!




















_a few more in the next post..._





I still laugh when I see this picture (I have about 10 like it).  Every time we walked by the PP Photographer was there ready to add to my pre-purchased CD.   I'll only post one day and one night 





Don't the fellas look thrilled??




















Nice framing of the battery don't you think?















Can't get enough of Carsland!  Keep the pictures coming.


----------



## dolphingirl47

figment_jii said:


> I think there are a lot of characters at DLR regardless of the season.  I've never stopped to count, but if you went looking everywhere and stopped to meet every character you see, I'm guessing you'd get to 50+.  Not all will be in seasonal attire...



Thanks for this. I was not expecting all the characters to be in holiday outfits. Indeed, I am hoping to bump up the count with the beach outfits at the character breakfast at Paradise Pier and the Hawaiian outfits at Aulani.

Corinna


----------



## petals

Orbitron said:


> ​




I'm not sure if they're for your tree or not but they are awesome... I'm going to need more money and a bigger case for this trip ​


----------



## Sherry E

WestMom2two said:


> I want to see more merchandise pictures! I love planning on what shirts and gifts I want to buy. When will Disney release some sneek peeks? In the meantime lets get some pictures of past stuff cause I'm dying to see it all!



*WestMom2two --*

Check the Disney Store online periodically, as some of the Disney Parks/holiday things they have are from previous holidays or from upcoming holidays in the parks.

We'll get to merchandise pictures in the Theme Week Countdown, very soon!  Never fear.  I have covered all the bases.

I don't want to interrupt the Theme Weeks that I have carefully taken time to put together and organize -- and for which people are entering to win gift cards -- to randomly post merchandise photos, because what will happen is that someone will tune in to the end of the thread and see the most recent photos posted instead of going back to my intro post. Then they will think that we are in the middle of a different Theme Week than what we are actually doing, and it will throw things off.

But, as previously mentioned, there will be merchandise photos popping up in the Countdown very soon (although...a lot of the stuff may be different or may not be available this year).


----------



## KCmike

Merry Christmas from Ramones.



House of Body Art by KC MikeD, on Flickr


----------



## dec2009mama

here are mine for the week theme


----------



## Misskitty3

dolphingirl47 said:


> I can almost guarantee that the start of the holiday season will be announced between Monday and Thursday next week.   I am heading to Hungary for work and probably won't have any internet access and it would be typical for it to be released when I am not around to see it.
> 
> I have a bit of a strange question. Roughly how many unique characters/ characters in different costumes do you think are around for meet and greets during the Holiday Season? I would count Mickey in his Buena Vista Street outfit as a separate costume from the one he wears at Disneyland. There is a reason I am asking this. Give Kids The World Village in Orlando is near and dear to my heart. Last year I asked friends and co-workers to sponsor me to do all the thrill rides at Walt Disney World with all the money going to Give Kids The World Village. I have no wish to repeat the thrill rides, but I wonder if I can get a challenge going to get photos with as many different characters/ characters in different costumes as possible.
> 
> Corinna



If your theory is true, any chance you could head to Hungry a few days early?    I would really like to know the plan for Christmas time today!

I love your fundraising idea!  What a neat idea and AWESOME cause!


----------



## dhorner233

​


----------



## Sherry E

Jazz Kitchen must have just put this up on their website in the last couple of days, because it was not there when I asked them a question about the gingerbread workshop on their Facebook page 2 days ago!

The dates are up for the *Holiday Gingerbread House Building Workshop* at Ralph Brennan's Jazz Kitchen in Downtown Disney!!

The dates are:

Saturday, December 13

Sunday, December 14 

Saturday, December 20

Sunday, December 21 



12 pm - 2 pm on all 4 days 



Tickets will be available on November 10th, 2014.

$48 per Gingerbread Kit (plus tax & online service feeds) 
Price of Kit Includes 2 seats 
Additional Seats May be Purchased for $12 per seat 
Advance Payment by Credit Card Required 
Refunds: only with a 72 hour notice of the date selected 



More info on the website -- *HERE*. 


​


----------



## figment_jii

Sherry E said:


> The dates are up for the *Holiday Gingerbread House Building Workshop* at Ralph Brennan's Jazz Kitchen in Downtown Disney!!


Wow, they announced the Holiday Gingerbread House workshop dates really early this year!  

I went last year and it was a lot of fun.  When they asked how many people had never been before, there were only a few of us.  Most folks had been in the past (as evidenced by the grocery bags of supplies they bring with them).  The seats sold out pretty quickly last year, so if folks are interested, I would recommend signing up on the first day tickets go on sale.


----------



## Sherry E

figment_jii said:


> Wow, they announced the Holiday Gingerbread House workshop dates really early this year!
> 
> I went last year and it was a lot of fun.  When they asked how many people had never been before, there were only a few of us.  Most folks had been in the past (as evidenced by the grocery bags of supplies they bring with them).  The seats sold out pretty quickly last year, so if folks are interested, I would recommend signing up on the first day tickets go on sale.



*figment_jii --*

It is early for the Holiday Workshop dates, isn't it?  I thought it seemed to be quite early.

To be honest, my first thought was "Are these dates from 2013?"  I was thinking they still had the 2013 dates up (because that's what I saw the last time I checked), but after looking at a calendar I realized that the dates are for 2014.

Maybe Jazz Kitchen got wind of the fact that there are some anxious and excited folks over in a nearby Superthread guilty:) who are not getting any kind of info from Disney...so they decided to give us some dates (though not Disney dates) to chew on!

You read my mind -- I was going to find your post in the Dining thread with the photos from the Workshop, to link them above, but you saved me the trouble!  Thank you!


----------



## JadeDarkstar

man I wish they would announce this stuff. I want to cancel my Monday maybe but only if I know that the Christmas stuff will be up over the weekend. come on Disney you are killing me.


----------



## Gisele

JadeDarkstar said:
			
		

> man I wish they would announce this stuff. I want to cancel my Monday maybe but only if I know that the Christmas stuff will be up over the weekend. come on Disney you are killing me.



Ah ......your cute Jade.


----------



## KCmike

Flo's Tree / Willy's Butte by KC MikeD, on Flickr


----------



## KittyKat1978

After weeks of indecision, I finally pushed "Purchase"!!  I will be at Disneyland from Nov 30-Dec 5th staying at the Carousel Inn.  So excited!!!!


----------



## Orbitron

dec2009mama said:


>



So cute!


----------



## pudinhd




----------



## mom2rtk

IMG_6583 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_4384 by mom2rtk

[url=https://flic.kr/p/nHng7M]
	
IMG_4417 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_4424 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_5761 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_6578 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_7177 by 
	
IMG_7167 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_7225 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_7248 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_7273 by mom2rtk, on Flickr


----------



## WestMom2two

Sherry E said:


> *WestMom2two --*
> 
> Check the Disney Store online periodically, as some of the Disney Parks/holiday things they have are from previous holidays or from upcoming holidays in the parks.
> 
> We'll get to merchandise pictures in the Theme Week Countdown, very soon!  Never fear.  I have covered all the bases.
> 
> I don't want to interrupt the Theme Weeks that I have carefully taken time to put together and organize -- and for which people are entering to win gift cards -- to randomly post merchandise photos, because what will happen is that someone will tune in to the end of the thread and see the most recent photos posted instead of going back to my intro post. Then they will think that we are in the middle of a different Theme Week than what we are actually doing, and it will throw things off.
> 
> But, as previously mentioned, there will be merchandise photos popping up in the Countdown very soon (although...a lot of the stuff may be different or may not be available this year).


So excited to hear its a theme week! I will be anxiously waiting! Thanks!


----------



## dhorner233




----------



## siskaren

*mom2rtk*, I love that nighttime shot looking down towards Flo's!


----------



## Luisa




----------



## mom2rtk

siskaren said:


> *mom2rtk*, I love that nighttime shot looking down towards Flo's!



Thanks Siskaren! It's a gorgeous area.


----------



## PixiDustDears

I can't believe I let this week get away from me.  Carsland is my favorite!


----------



## Brunolvr

Thanks everyone for sharing your beautiful pictures of DL and DCA!  You sure are whetting my appetite for our 1st Christmas trip in December!

Are there any "special foods" for the Holiday season that we shouldn't miss???

I am now wondering if 3 days is going to be enough.  
Maybe we should think about an additional day?


----------



## disneylover2005

I remember reading when the candle light procession was going to be but forgot to write it down. Looking at all these pictures make me want to go back during Christmas time so bad. We are already going for Halloween but think maybe we should switch to Christmas time. Also has it be released when they are filming for the Christmas parade? We would want to go towards the beginning of December when it's not so busy, so we would need to plan around these times. Thanks!


----------



## dhorner233




----------



## disneylover2005




----------



## mom2rtk

Rumors are flying that they will be adding an Olaf meet & greet to the MVMCP at WDW this year. Let's hope they clone him for the west coast if they do!


----------



## Misskitty3

mom2rtk said:


> Rumors are flying that they will be adding an Olaf meet & greet to the MVMCP at WDW this year. Let's hope they clone him for the west coast if they do!



That would be awesome!!


----------



## rentayenta

Just in the nick of time:









































​


----------



## chrisgeronimo21

I've never been in the holidays but my girlfriend, her sister, and I are really considering visiting. Pretty bad cause we literally just got back in town two hours ago and were already planning our trip. We usually do three days... With two and a half spent in the parks. Is this appropriate time or would it take another day or so to truly experience everything without feeling rushed or swamped?


----------



## Sherry E

*I finally found some time to pop back in here to reply to some posts!  I'm glad to see that the Cars Land photos have continued to come in.  And what a fantastic array of photos it has been -- I have enjoyed all of them!  Everyone appears to be having so much fun and was really getting some great shots on their trips!

Needless to say, I've got everyone entered into the random draw -- 23 people have posted their photos so far, and we have just about 6 hours left of this week's theme, so there is still time for the last minute folks to get their Cars Land photos posted!!

Tomorrow morning -- Monday, September 8th -- we are on to a brand new theme!!!  It will be theme #8, so we are making progress!    At this rate, we may hit the start of the holiday season before Disney officially announces the start of the season!*


​



*Some replies...*





*tksbaskets --* 

Yes, keep an eye out for the Peppermint Wonderland ice cream, as this is the month when it should be hitting the freezer section of the stores.  However, after last year's weird ice cream availability issues, who knows what Dreyer's/Edy's has planned for this year?

Also, I cheered and clapped with glee when I saw the new TV ad for Hallmark's Countdown to Christmas this weekend!  It starts out with "_It's Beginning to Look a Lot Like Christmas_" and then a bunch of quick clips from some of the movies flash by while the song plays.  I thought that after the Christmas in July event it would take me a while to get in the mood for Christmas movies again, but after seeing the ad I can't wait!!!

Candace Cameron Bure is in another new Christmas movie for Hallmark this year (not sure of the title, but she has posted about it on her Facebook page), as is Alicia Witt (from "A Very Merry Mix-Up").  



​ 



siskaren said:


> It's not pumpkin flavored, but one thing I look for this time of year is Cranberry Splash Diet Sierra Mist, and I couldn't believe it when I saw it tonight - I think this is the earliest I've ever seen it! And especially since it was on sale, well, I just had to buy some.



*siskaren --*

Thank you for telling us that!  I've never even had Cranberry Splash Sierra Mist, but it sounds refreshing and good so I might have to try it!

I'm definitely on Holiday Watch too, so I am curious to hear about early sightings of anything holiday-related.  

As I have been monitoring the different Autumn/Halloween products that began slowly appearing in stores starting in July (they picked up steam in August and now it's just an onslaught), I have been amazed at exactly how many different familiar products are getting seasonal makeovers.  It seems that _almost_ everything has some sort of Fall/Harvest flavor, shape or scent to it -- from Pumpkin Spice, to Candy Corn, to Caramel Apple, to Pumpkin Pie, etc.  There are Twix Ghosts and Cheetos' Bag of Bones!  There is Candy Corn Pebbles cereal!  There have been far more products with Fall versions than I ever realized, and many of them started appearing in August.

So that got me thinking that if there could be so many Fall/Harvest/Halloween items this year, it is almost a sure thing that there will be even _more_ Holiday Season/Christmas-y items than ever before -- and they may start sneaking into stores, slowly, this month -- with a rapid increase in October.


​




crystal1313 said:


> Yes, I am SOOOO excited!  This will be our 7th year going at Christmas time!  Will you be around that weekend Sherry?  I'd love to meet you in person



*crystal1313 --*

Chances are, I will probably at least be there on the second CP date, 12/7!  I'll know more in another couple of months, but that seems likely.  I think that Janet/mom2rtk and TK/tksbaskets may end up being there at that time as well!

​



dolphingirl47 said:


> I can almost guarantee that the start of the holiday season will be announced between Monday and Thursday next week.   I am heading to Hungary for work and probably won't have any internet access and it would be typical for it to be released when I am not around to see it.
> 
> I have a bit of a strange question. Roughly how many unique characters/ characters in different costumes do you think are around for meet and greets during the Holiday Season? I would count Mickey in his Buena Vista Street outfit as a separate costume from the one he wears at Disneyland. There is a reason I am asking this. Give Kids The World Village in Orlando is near and dear to my heart. Last year I asked friends and co-workers to sponsor me to do all the thrill rides at Walt Disney World with all the money going to Give Kids The World Village. I have no wish to repeat the thrill rides, but I wonder if I can get a challenge going to get photos with as many different characters/ characters in different costumes as possible.
> 
> Corinna



*Corinna --*

I have terrible timing too -- I could literally be on the Disneyland website, searching for info, only to find nothing.  Then, 5 minutes later someone will post here that the dates just went up on  the Disneyland site!

We shall see if you're correct and if Disney will finally give us an official season start date this upcoming week, while you're away!

I think that figment_jii answered the question about characters, if I'm not mistaken?


​



DisneyJamieCA said:


> I know we have been following holiday merchandise in stores in both this & the Halloween threads - just thought I'd update that not only does Costco have all their Halloween stuff out now, they've also started getting some of their Christmas items in. The next few months are going to go by like a blink of the eye!



*Jamie --*

I think that there will be a period of overlap time in which a lot of holiday stuff is out on the shelves at the same time as all the Halloween stuff.  The Halloween and Fall things started to show up early, so the holiday things will show up early too.  It makes sense.  I know that a lot of people get irritated when they see Christmas things in the stores before Halloween, but timing-wise, it makes sense.  If Halloween and Fall things are going to appear in July and August, then obviously Christmas things are going to appear way, way before Halloween!

Time flies very fast these days -- it just doesn't fly by fast enough during summer for my taste!


​




JadeDarkstar said:


> man I wish they would announce this stuff. I want to cancel my Monday maybe but only if I know that the Christmas stuff will be up over the weekend. come on Disney you are killing me.



*JadeDarkstar --*

I know -- the delay in the announcement is crazy, and very overdue!


​




KittyKat1978 said:


> After weeks of indecision, I finally pushed "Purchase"!!  I will be at Disneyland from Nov 30-Dec 5th staying at the Carousel Inn.  So excited!!!!



*KittyKat1978 --*

Wonderful!  I think you made the right decision -- and that will be a great time to go, as it is between the Thanksgiving break and the Christmas break, so I think a lot of crowds will clear out during that timeframe.


​



WestMom2two said:


> So excited to hear its a theme week! I will be anxiously waiting! Thanks!



*WestMom2two --*

Oh yes!  There is always a theme that includes merchandise (it's a 2-for-1 theme, so it shares the bill with another theme as well)!    It will be coming up soon -- I'd say, sometime in the next few weeks, most likely!  Stay tuned!


​




Brunolvr said:


> Thanks everyone for sharing your beautiful pictures of DL and DCA!  You sure are whetting my appetite for our 1st Christmas trip in December!
> 
> Are there any "special foods" for the Holiday season that we shouldn't miss???
> 
> I am now wondering if 3 days is going to be enough.
> Maybe we should think about an additional day?



*Brunolvr --*

There are lots of special foods!  I am going to be typing up a thorough list of as many of the holiday foods as I can assemble -- much like *this recent list that I typed up of Halloween Time/Fall foods* -- but in the meantime, this section of Page 1 of this thread is a good place to start to learn about what is out there (click on some of the articles and blogs and you will see photos):  *Eating, Drinking and Being Merry (a.k.a. Holiday Food/Dining/Treats)*

Also, stay tuned because there will be a Theme Week coming up that features holiday food too!

You can get a lot done in 3 days -- and if that is all you have to spare you can certainly make it work.  However, I would say that if you can add in a 4th day without a lot of hassle, it wouldn't be a bad idea.  But 3 days will work in a pinch!


​


disneylover2005 said:


> I remember reading when the candle light procession was going to be but forgot to write it down. Looking at all these pictures make me want to go back during Christmas time so bad. We are already going for Halloween but think maybe we should switch to Christmas time. Also has it be released when they are filming for the Christmas parade? We would want to go towards the beginning of December when it's not so busy, so we would need to plan around these times. Thanks!




*disneylover2005 --*

The Candlelight dates are Sat., 12/6 and Sun., 12/7.

When in doubt, you can always go back to page 1 of this thread.  I have the Candlelight dates in the Dates to Remember post, as well as in the specific Disneyland/Seasonal Entertainment post (under Main Street/Candlelight)!

The parade taping dates will probably take place over Friday, November 7th and Saturday, November 8th.  You won't run into parade taping.

Halloween is tremendous fun -- of course, I have that Superthread going as well as this one, so obviously I am a fan of Halloween Time -- but I really think that the holiday season is very special because it is so much more thorough and extensive, and resort-wide.  I don't think you can make a bad decision between Halloween Time and the holidays, but I think that a holiday trip provides more bang for your buck.  I guess it depends on how much you enjoy Halloween as a holiday, though.


​



mom2rtk said:


> Rumors are flying that they will be adding an Olaf meet & greet to the MVMCP at WDW this year. Let's hope they clone him for the west coast if they do!



*Janet --*

Well, if that ice-rink-and-sing-along-in-DCA comes to fruition (which would make sense if the ice rink doesn't go up in DTD this year), that could be where Olaf ends up.  And the whole set-up could be used as some sort of hard ticket party event for a night or two.  I could see it happening.

​



chrisgeronimo21 said:


> I've never been in the holidays but my girlfriend, her sister, and I are really considering visiting. Pretty bad cause we literally just got back in town two hours ago and were already planning our trip. We usually do three days... With two and a half spent in the parks. Is this appropriate time or would it take another day or so to truly experience everything without feeling rushed or swamped?



*chrisgeronimo21 --*

Welcome!

Well, if you can easily manage an extra day, it wouldn't hurt.  You can get a lot done in 2-1/2 days, but if all of the different bits of entertainment appeal to you (Winter Dreams, Viva Navidad, the Christmas Fantasy Parade, Believe in Holiday Magic fireworks, etc.), snow on Main Street, you may want more time.

​


----------



## Vintage Mouseketeer

Here are my last minute pics 


























Ysell


----------



## moppety

Hi all! For the first time ever, I'll be at DLR on my birthday this year! I was wondering if the CP makes both parks super busy, or do the crowds usually stay in DLR? I am hoping we can just jump over to DCA and avoid the CP crowds.

Thanks for any input you guys have!


----------



## the_princess

Vintage Mouseketeer said:


> Here are my last minute pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ysell



Am I the only one who loves pictures where you can spot merchandise??? It must be my Disney shopping gene coming out


----------



## dolphingirl47

Sherry E said:


> *Corinna --*
> 
> I have terrible timing too -- I could literally be on the Disneyland website, searching for info, only to find nothing.  Then, 5 minutes later someone will post here that the dates just went up on  the Disneyland site!
> 
> We shall see if you're correct and if Disney will finally give us an official season start date this upcoming week, while you're away!
> 
> I think that figment_jii answered the question about characters, if I'm not mistaken?
> 
> 
> ​



Yes, I have been taken care of. Thank you. 

Irrespective of whether or not my bad timing strikes again, I will have plenty of photos to enjoy when I come back Thursday evening. I suppose I should better think about packing rather than hanging out on here.

Just in case somebody is interested, I have now started a pre-trip report for the November trip. This is going to be a combined Disneyland and Aulani trip. I have just posted the Disneyland introduction:

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=52237215#post52237215

Corinna


----------



## mom2rtk

Sherry E said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> Janet --
> 
> Well, if that ice-rink-and-sing-along-in-DCA comes to fruition (which would make sense if the ice rink doesn't go up in DTD this year), that could be where Olaf ends up.  And the whole set-up could be used as some sort of hard ticket party event for a night or two.  I could see it happening.
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> *


*



I was thinking the same thing yesterday. I could totally see that as their entrée into the hard ticket Christmas party business in DLR. And I bet Olaf could carry the event.*


----------



## dhorner233

the_princess said:


> Am I the only one who loves pictures where you can spot merchandise??? It must be my Disney shopping gene coming out



No, because I'm one of the one who takes pictures of the merchandise!  I often think, well if I can't buy it, at least I can take a picture of it.


----------



## Sherry E

_*Its Monday -- and its time for the Theme Week Countdown!!*_



*(Approximately) 9 Weeks Until the
Holiday Season Begins at the Disneyland Resort!!!!
*​

_*With each new week will come a different Disneyland Resort holiday theme!

As I have previously mentioned in this Superthread, Ill be showcasing a particular aspect of DLR's holiday festivities each week until early November.  Including todays theme, there are many more themes to come over the next few months:  7 main weekly themes (this Countdown began with the first theme on 7/21/14, and there will be a new weekly theme every Monday from today, September 8, 2014, through October 20, 2014); 7 mini-themes which will be featured daily from 10/27/14  11/2/14, and a final Holiday Cornucopia/These Are a Few of My Favorite Things theme on Monday, November 3, 2014 (there will be more details about what the Cornucopia can include when we get closer to that date!).

Those of you who have participated in previous Theme Week Countdowns may have noticed that this years Countdown began a couple of weeks earlier than it did last year.   I kicked off the Countdown two weeks earlier than I did in 2013, and I am ending it the week before I expect the Holidays at DLR to officially commence (as of early Monday, September 8, 2014, there has been no official confirmation from Disney of the holiday season start date for this year, but it is assumed that it will be sometime during the week of Monday, November 10, 2014  Friday, November 14, 2014).  The reason for that is, once November starts and the decorations in the parks appear little by little each day, our attention shifts to learning information about and seeing photos of what is new for the current seasons celebration.  

Theme Week Countdowns are a great way to keep the photos rolling in on a regular basis and build anticipation for November at the Disneyland Resort!  They are also a way to display the different elements, nuances and details of the Holidays at DLR that may be totally new to some visitorsor previously unnoticed/undiscovered by others.  Finally, this is an excellent way for our Theme Week Countdown participants to shine a light on their wonderful photos and attract visitors to their Trip Reports, blogs, etc.  

Last week, we revved up our engines and raced to Radiator Springs, where we observed some rather unusual Yuletide decorations done Cars Land-style.  Just before that, we caught a glimpse of the special holiday offerings at the three Hotels of the Disneyland Resort.  Three weeks ago we visited the playful, animated, off-kilter world of Mickeys Toontown.  Prior to that we stepped back in time to see how Christmas was celebrated on Buena Vista Street and in Hollywood Land in the 1920s through the 1940s, respectively.  Not too long ago we also enjoyed the Yuletide season around the world as we sailed through Its a Small World Holiday and strolled through Fantasyland.   Before that, we reveled in the pageantry of A Christmas Fantasy Parade, and gazed in awe at the spectacular BelieveIn Holiday Magic Fireworks.  Just prior to that, we began this Countdown by showing off our best  Holiday Character photos, PhotoPass photos and Santa Claus photos..     

Sowhat will be our eighth theme of 2014?  

Today, in celebration of the Halloween Time season -- which begins later this week at Disneyland Resort -- lets roam the alleys of the Big Easy and delve into one of New Orleans Squares signature attractions, which entertains Jack Skellingtons twisted (though well-meaning) vision of bringing two holidays together!*_





*In the Spotlight this Week......

NEW ORLEANS SQUARE and HAUNTED MANSION HOLIDAY!!!*​




_* If you have been to Disneyland, you know that New Orleans Square is one of the most unique areas of the park.  But if youve been to Disneyland from November-early January, you also know that some of the most stunning (and theme-specific) decorations can be found in this location.  While some of the décor has been scaled back a bit in the last few years, this mystical, mercurial land embodies revelry and celebration  two things that are also synonymous with the holiday season!

From the mysterious Mardi Gras-inspired masks which adorn lampposts and line the borders around Disneylands version of The Crescent City, to playful jesters hiding in the shadows, to the colorful beads strewn about on shop signs and balconies, Christmas is delivered with a bit of Southern spice and exquisite beauty.  The code word for today is:  time. *_ 


_* Twenty-one years ago, The Nightmare Before Christmas - a fable about what can go wrong when Halloween and Christmas collide - introduced us to Jack Skellington, the wiry Pumpkin King of Halloween Town.  

After catching a glimpse of the festivities enjoyed by the residents of Christmas Town, Jack yearns for a way to incorporate a little bit of Yuletide spirit into everyday life in his own spooky city and decides to make it happenan idea that doesnt exactly sit well with its various offbeat citizens.

Needless to say, Jack Skellingtons well-meaning but misguided mission begins and chaos ensues, including a kidnapped Santa Claus (Sandy Claws), many horrified recipients of some rather shocking presentsand the roly poly, bright green Oogie Boogie.  In the end, things get back to normal in both holiday villages.  Sandy Claws even delivers a little bit of Christmas magic to the various befuddled, creepy creatures of Halloween Town.  (And Jack Skellington finds romance with Sally, the rag doll creation of a local doctor.)

In 2001, Jack Skellington left his mark on Disneylands venerable Haunted Mansion ride for the very first time, and Haunted Mansion Holiday was born.  Lasting from mid-September through early January, this extremely popular overlay draws large crowds every year for both the Halloween Time and Christmas seasons at the Disneyland Resort.

The concept of Haunted Mansion Holiday invites us to imagine what would happen if Jack Skellington took over the existing Mansion and infused some Christmas merriment into it.  While there is some controversy over the theme of Haunted Mansion Holiday and how well it actually fits or does not fit in with the Halloween and/or Christmas seasons in the park  or how well Nightmare Before Christmas fits in to the Disney family at all, for that matter  there is no question that the attention to detail in this transformation of a longstanding, beloved park attraction is exceptional.  There are Skellington-ized accents everywhere, from the cemetery, light fixtures and shrubbery in the outdoor queue to the famous ballroom scene insidewhich features a most interesting and menacing gingerbread creation as the tables centerpiece (theres a new one made every year!).  Almost no corner of the ride is left untouched, which explains the nearly 3-week time frame it takes to install the makeover.  Love it or hate it, most people will agree that it is an elaborate undertaking and truly a spectacle to behold.
*_ 


*



New Orleans Square



(November 2013)















(December 2012)


























(December 2010)













Haunted Mansion Holiday


(December 2012)






















(2009)









*​


_*I held back on posting many of my photos.  I may or may not post more photos during the week.  Please feel free to post your photos of New Orleans Square and Haunted Mansion Holiday all this week, through Sunday, September 14th, 2014, 11:59 p.m., P.S.T.  

Then, stay tuned for our ninth theme on Monday, September 15th!!  We have many themes coming up in future weeks, so get your photos ready! *_


----------



## mvf-m11c

First New Orleans Square with the old lights that used to be there and now it is different.











The old light canopy over the alley of NOS


----------



## mvf-m11c

Haunted Mansion Holiday
























































2012 gingerbread house 













































Last years gingerbread house


----------



## californiamomof4grls

My husband and I have decided to celebrate our 15 year wedding anniversary early. His sister is getting married the same month that we did and our daughter is has a weekend commitment that month. Plus Dd1 and Dd2 are in choir together and one of the weekends they will be going to Disneyland to preform. Needless to say the month of March is full. So we got to thinking why not go when it will be "Christmas" time. That is pretty special and I don't know if I could ever afford to do Christmas in the same month as a DL vacation for our 5 girls. That being said we have a few questions that we have been searching online for some answers. Then I thought we should just ask the pros! We will be there Nov 6-9th
So any help would be greatly appreciated! 
We have been reading that there is a possibility that they will be filming the parade. I'm wondering if we will still be able to get around DL. 
1. How many days do they film it? Is it impossible to move around the park? How long does it last? Does it really impact crowd levels? If it does impact crowd levels, Are they like "on season" or are they like Christmas week? We are specifically thinking of getting on rides while they are filming is this possible?

2.Is there a thread about holiday merchandise? Especially about Christmas decorations and such?

3. As always anything else you'd like to tell to Christmas Newbies about? LOL!
Thanks in advance!


----------



## figment_jii

My contributions to the Countdown!

The Haunted Mansion Holiday Gingerbread House (2011):





And in 2012...





And last year (2013)...


----------



## Sherry E

moppety said:


> Hi all! For the first time ever, I'll be at DLR on my birthday this year! I was wondering if the CP makes both parks super busy, or do the crowds usually stay in DLR? I am hoping we can just jump over to DCA and avoid the CP crowds.
> 
> Thanks for any input you guys have!



Welcome, *moppety*! 

Thank you for joining us in the Superthread!

I don't think it's a bad idea to hop over to DCA -- but there may be some crowds there too, as many people who go to DCA will have the same idea that you have!

What I think happens is that a lot of people try to avoid DL because of what they _expect_ the crowds will be like but, in trying to avoid those expected crowds, all of the people who are trying to avoid them end up causing extra crowds themselves -- in other locations!  I call it the "_crowds causing crowds while trying to avoid crowds_" syndrome.

I didn't find Disneyland crowds to be particularly ominous on the _Sunday_ of CP weekend (for the last 3 years) -- _earlier in the day_ -- but by mid-to-late afternoon it got very crowded in DL and Main Street was a mess by early evening.

However, I have also seen big masses of people piled into Town Square, as they were all escaping the mess -- and they would have had to either be heading to DCA or out into Downtown Disney somewhere, most likely.

I have heard that _Saturday_ of CP weekend is very, very busy in both parks, but especially in DL.

The thing about the CP is that -- even though it is held in Town Square and viewable by any passersby -- it is not widely publicized, so it makes a lot of people curious because they don't know what it is.  There is a mystique about it, which adds to the crowds (in my opinion).  I met one lady last year -- who had been going to DL since the first day it opened in 1955 -- and she had no clue what the CP was because she had never seen any advertising for it.

The other issue is that, after the 20-night CP run in 2012, the CP gained a lot of new fans -- and those fans are now forced to only be able to enjoy the CP over 2 nights in December instead of the 20 they had back in 2012.  So that probably adds to the crowds a bit as well.

I would just try to get all of your Disneyland stuff done early in the day, and then either head to DCA or maybe plan something in Downtown Disney or at one of the Disney hotels later in the evening, when the CP is going on.  The second and final CP of the night should be over by 9 p.m., if I recall correctly, give or take 10 minutes.


​



californiamomof4grls said:


> My husband and I have decided to celebrate our 15 year wedding anniversary early. His sister is getting married the same month that we did and our daughter is has a weekend commitment that month. Plus Dd1 and Dd2 are in choir together and one of the weekends they will be going to Disneyland to preform. Needless to say the month of March is full. So we got to thinking why not go when it will be "Christmas" time. That is pretty special and I don't know if I could ever afford to do Christmas in the same month as a DL vacation for our 5 girls. That being said we have a few questions that we have been searching online for some answers. Then I thought we should just ask the pros! We will be there Nov 6-9th
> So any help would be greatly appreciated!
> We have been reading that there is a possibility that they will be filming the parade. I'm wondering if we will still be able to get around DL.
> 1. How many days do they film it? Is it impossible to move around the park? How long does it last? Does it really impact crowd levels? If it does impact crowd levels, Are they like "on season" or are they like Christmas week? We are specifically thinking of getting on rides while they are filming is this possible?
> 
> 2.Is there a thread about holiday merchandise? Especially about Christmas decorations and such?
> 
> 3. As always anything else you'd like to tell to Christmas Newbies about? LOL!
> Thanks in advance!





*californiamomof4grls --*

  Thank you for joining us -- you came to the right place!  It sounds as though you have a magical, wonderful trip in store!

We'll be covering holiday merchandise (including ornaments, stockings and whatever else is sold for the holidays) in this specific thread very soon, as part of the Theme Week Countdown (which is a different Disneyland Resort holiday theme every week, basically until early November -- we are on our 8th theme now).  Stay tuned!  

I always take a lot of photos of holiday merchandise, and I know that at least a few of our other Theme Week participants here also take photos of holiday merchandise, so you will see a lot of photos in a Theme Week very soon!!

I'm actually not sure how much of the holiday season will be officially underway when you are in the parks, to be honest.  Most of the parks' decorations will be up, that's for sure, and I am pretty certain that It's a Small World Holiday will be running as of 11/7.   It's _possible_ that the Jingle Jangle Jamboree might be open (though not fully decorated yet) in Frontierland.  Jingle Cruise will probably be running.  

However, I am not certain about the Believe in Holiday Magic fireworks, Winter Dreams or Viva Navidad.  I'm also not certain if Santa will be at his post in either park on 11/6-11/9.  We are waiting for the announcement of the official start of the season, but we think it will probably be 11/12 or 11/14.

As for the Christmas Fantasy Parade, yes, it will probably be taped over the time frame that you are at Disneyland -- most likely on 11/7 and 11/8.  People have said for years that it is crowded during that time frame, though I don't think the crowds are on par with post-Christmas/New Year's crowds in any way.  I think it will be crowded, but not the worst crowds of the whole year.  That time frame isn't even peak season yet, really, but the parade taping attracts a lot of people.

The best information about the parade filming/taping comes from *Nancy Johnson, DIS Unplugged Correspondent*, as she has attended the event many times (to my knowledge).  Her quote/info (which I got directly from her) can be found in green, under my response to Misskitty3, in this post:  http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=52142080&postcount=1239

I think that 11/6 will probably be less crowded than 11/7 or 11/8.


​


----------



## kylie71

I have NOTHING from Haunted Mansion Holiday!  Not my favorite theming....  Here is my NOS photos.


----------



## JadeDarkstar

here is my weeks entry


----------



## mvf-m11c

Sherry E said:


> However, I am not certain about the Believe in Holiday Magic fireworks, Winter Dreams or Viva Navidad.  I'm also not certain if Santa will be at his post in either park on 11/6-11/9.  We are waiting for the announcement of the official start of the season, but we think it will probably be 11/12 or 11/14.



I think that Believe...In Holiday Magic fireworks will be running that weekend since in the past years during the Christmas parade taping, DL have posted BiHM fireworks on the website. I don't think that WoC: Winter Dreams and Viva Navidad will be available until the first official weekend of the holiday season on 11/14. I remember that both Winter Dreams and Viva Navidad started on 11/15 last year.


----------



## Phoenixrising

I'm sorry I didn't post any pics last week, but it was a bit of a zoo. Our schools are on strike, so I've got the kids at home, which is driving me nuts. Both sides of the dispute are firmly encased in their prospective trenches, so it's going to be a long time before the kids are back in school.

Now to my pics. This pic is from the store called Pieces of Eight in NOS.


DSC07127 by greytyetti!, on Flickr



DSC03640 by greytyetti!, on Flickr



DSC06313 by greytyetti!, on Flickr

Just uploaded a few more. I couldn't figure out to rotate this one.


DSC07163 by greytyetti!, on Flickr



DSC06880 by greytyetti!, on Flickr


----------



## tksbaskets

Love theme week!!   I freely admit I like Haunted Mansion with the overlay over the normal experience.
*
Christmas 2009*















NOS - *Bret* you posted great pictures of NOS before and after the draping lights!











*2011/2012 (we were there for NYE and the week after)*





My favorite character interaction this trip.  Jack was teaching 'Donald' how to be scary.  The first couple of attempts he actually looked at Donald with his arms crossed and said, "THAT'S not Scary, try again"!






_*Bret* have they removed this ^^ little fountain area for the new Club 33?_












NOS





No holiday themeing here:





*Sherry* I laughed when I saw your post.  I actually moved some ice cream around in the freezer section of the local supermarket yesterday looking for the elusive Peppermint Special Edition.

SUPER excited for Hallmark Countdown to Christmas.  I follow Candace on FB so I saw the post about the holiday movie she's in.  Can't wait!!

I'll post from last December later in the week.


----------



## pattyduke34

Ok ..here are a few of mine,...I am sad that this year we will not be able to see Court of Angles all done up for Christmas time.  But on a Happy Note...I am going to get to see it on my Halloween trip...Having lunch at Club 33 in 7 days!!!! can not wait!!


----------



## Orbitron




----------



## disneylover2005




----------



## BirdyGirl85

I am thinking of suggesting to my husband that we go to Disneyland and California Adventure for a couple days for our fourth wedding anniversary.

Our anniversary is on November 30, so this year, that will be on a Sunday.  And also going on Monday, December 1.  I'm a little worried that November 30 might still be quite crowded, as that is still apart of the Thanksgiving weekend.  Does anything think this date is a bad idea?  It's just that that is our actually anniversary date.

This will be the first time in a very long time that I will be going to Disneyland during the Christmas season.  Last time I did that, my mom took me when I was a child, I believe even under the age of 7, so I don't remember much, and I know a lot has changed since that time anyways.  

I know two days is not much time to see everything there, but we done and seen a lot at Disneyland and California Adventure in the last couple years.  I basically plan to go this time to soak up and enjoy the scenery and atmosphere of all the Christmas decorations, and watch all the Christmas themed shows.  So far that I know of, there is a Christmas themed parade, fireworks, and World of Color show?  Is there anything I am missing?  Of course we will ride some rides, but it wont be the main part of the trip for us.  I also want to try some Disneyland food I heard people talk about a lot.  Since we don't normally get to go to Disneyland very often (once a year or once every other year) I don't normally think about what food to try.  But now I am going to plan it out before we go and try some new things.  Doesn't have to be Christmas themed food either.


----------



## rentayenta

Oh my gosh, everyone photos are amazing! I also admit that I prefer HMH over the traditional HM.


----------



## the_princess

I love this week's theme. I was hoping for a HM week. It's my favorite attraction especially with the holiday theme... I'll post some pictures tomorrow 
From the pictures already posted I think we are in for a threat this week. They are amazing!


----------



## DSNY4ever

BirdyGirl85 said:


> I am thinking of suggesting to my husband that we go to Disneyland and California Adventure for a couple days for our fourth wedding anniversary.
> 
> Our anniversary is on November 30, so this year, that will be on a Sunday.  And also going on Monday, December 1.  I'm a little worried that November 30 might still be quite crowded, as that is still apart of the Thanksgiving weekend.  Does anything think this date is a bad idea?  It's just that that is our actually anniversary date.
> 
> This will be the first time in a very long time that I will be going to Disneyland during the Christmas season.  Last time I did that, my mom took me when I was a child, I believe even under the age of 7, so I don't remember much, and I know a lot has changed since that time anyways.
> 
> I know two days is not much time to see everything there, but we done and seen a lot at Disneyland and California Adventure in the last couple years.  I basically plan to go this time to soak up and enjoy the scenery and atmosphere of all the Christmas decorations, and watch all the Christmas themed shows.  So far that I know of, there is a Christmas themed parade, fireworks, and World of Color show?  Is there anything I am missing?  Of course we will ride some rides, but it wont be the main part of the trip for us.  I also want to try some Disneyland food I heard people talk about a lot.  Since we don't normally get to go to Disneyland very often (once a year or once every other year) I don't normally think about what food to try.  But now I am going to plan it out before we go and try some new things.  Doesn't have to be Christmas themed food either.



We will also be there on November 30th.  Traditionally that Sun-Thurs are great days to be in the park.  It should not be too bad on Sunday.  Don't forget to go see Small World all lit up at night with the lights and the special decorations!  And there are just amazing Christmas touches throughout the park as you will see on this thread


----------



## Misskitty3

Here are mine....




















One more to share...


----------



## mom2rtk

pattyduke34 said:


>



Wow, I'm so sad I didn't get to see DLR at Christmas until last year. That 05 shut is stunning! And I would have loved to see the Court of Angels done up for Christmas.


----------



## dhorner233

Everyone's pictures are great but, Brett


----------



## pudinhd




----------



## KCmike

*Lori* I really can't believe you don't like the theme for NBC.  I guess everyone doesn't love it like I do.

I have to say that I do love it better than the original HM as well.  Maybe because we only get it in small doses but I love the movie and I love everything about the overlay.  With that said though I love the overlay for IASM as well.  I hope I don't get flamed for this admitting this one either but I think the HM at WDW is much better than the regular version of HM at DL.  I think only HM and Splash Mtn for me are better at WDW than DL but the NBC overlay of HM beats the HM at WDW.  Wow that's alot of acronyms.  I hope to post some shots tomorrow.  Loving everyone's entries thus far!


----------



## kylie71

Mike:   I am not a fan of Halloween period!   
I actually like the NBC better that the original HM... either way, not my Fave ride!

--Lori


----------



## Jenasweetemotion

This is another area I love during the Holidays. I have to say that I don't like the mask hanging at the entrance to NOS I really miss the old wreath design. 































































Sally Loved my Moms "Pumpkin sunglasses".


----------



## sgrap

November 2005 . . . funny, most of these my son took when he was only 11.  Now he's 20 and a junior in college!  Where does the time go?  I'm so excited he'll be able to join us for part of our Halloween trip coming up in 46 days!















And here is one of my son, then 11 (and yes, he covered his entire baseball cap with duct tape!), our friend who went on the trip with us, and my daughter who is now 13, then 4 on Haunted Mansion Holiday!


----------



## Speechphi

yay! I can share again  





I enjoyed NBC when it first came out, but then didn't watch it again for YEARS until preparing my kids for our trip to DLR in 2011 (didn't want them to be scared). LOVED it! (And so did my kids.) Now I'm a huge Jack fan 

















Haunted Mansion has always been a fave of mine, and I wasn't sure what I'd think with the NBC overlay. Honestly, I don't know which I enjoy more!









can I just add how happy I was when I discovered I'd taken a picture of the gingerbread house! 








And now for NOS...


----------



## Elk Grove Chris




----------



## Speechphi

wow Elk Grove Chris (hey, you're "near" me)...wonderful photos!


----------



## Misskitty3

Miceage "rumor" update:

The plan to install Frozen into HollywoodLand that we told you about in the last Miceage Update has been expanded further. Now the Frozen fun will also be taking over the Disney Animation attraction across Hollywood Blvd. The Fastpass-only character meet n greet will move into the Turtle Talk lobby, the Animation Academy will be drawing Frozen characters almost exclusively, and the video clips playing in the lobby will be cycling through lots of Frozen material. A brand new musical stage show will be installed in MuppetVision, and Frozen-themed ice skating will go into Stage 17. DCAs HollywoodLand will become FrozenLand this holiday season.


http://http://micechat.com/79778-dca-gets-frozen-winter/


----------



## mom2rtk

Misskitty3 said:


> Miceage "rumor" update:
> 
> The plan to install Frozen into HollywoodLand that we told you about in the last Miceage Update has been expanded further. Now the Frozen fun will also be taking over the Disney Animation attraction across Hollywood Blvd. The Fastpass-only character meet n’ greet will move into the Turtle Talk lobby, the Animation Academy will be drawing Frozen characters almost exclusively, and the video clips playing in the lobby will be cycling through lots of Frozen material. A brand new musical stage show will be installed in MuppetVision, and Frozen-themed ice skating will go into Stage 17. DCA’s HollywoodLand will become FrozenLand this holiday season.
> 
> 
> http://http://micechat.com/79778-dca-gets-frozen-winter/



I'm interested in this. But honestly, it all seems like a lot of fuss without a whole lot of "new". If they do a sing along, that would be great because it's new. But they've had a meet and greet in DL for a while. And they had an ice rink last year. I want NEW!


----------



## Misskitty3

mom2rtk said:


> I'm interested in this. But honestly, it all seems like a lot of fuss without a whole lot of "new". If they do a sing along, that would be great because it's new. But they've had a meet and greet in DL for a while. And they had an ice rink last year. I want NEW!



I know what you mean!  

I would just like to know when this all starts (if this rumor is true).  My DD loves to draw and we were really looking forward to the Animation Academy and we are also big fans of the Muppets and never miss their show.  I hope these things are up and running when we are there but I am worried that the AA and Muppets will be closed as they transition over to Frozenland.


----------



## rentayenta

I know I say this every week but: I love this theme!!!





































































































But wait, there's more:








































​


----------



## Sherry E

*Thank goodness summer is over in 2 weeks.  It is going to be super hot by the end of this week (it's already hot and humid -- ick!) and I am over it.  Even though it won't really cool down around here until November, at least we're headed in the right direction!


​

Peppermint Watch/Holiday Watch Alert! 


For those of you who don't also follow my Halloween Time Superthread, you may have missed the breaking news:

Nestle's Dark Chocolate Peppermint Cookie Dough (with "creamy peppermint chunks") has been spotted in at least one store!!!!!

Right now, the Halloween/Harvest/Fall/Pumpkin Spice/Pumpkin Pie/Candy Apple/Candy Corn/Caramel Apple versions of items are battling over shelf space in the stores.  Twix Ghosts and Cheetos Bag of Bones are out there too.   Ever so slowly, the Winter/Christmas/Cranberry/Peppermint/Gingerbread/Sugar Cookie/Eggnog/Pine items will be sneaking up behind them!


​

I've logged everyone's New Orleans Square-Haunted Mansion Holiday photo submissions (from Bret/mvf-m11c to Jenny, and everyone in between).  Again, what an amazing array of photos everyone has been posting!  I am delighted to see such fun, colorful detailed shots from all of our participants!

I look forward to the_princess' photos, Jamie's photos, Janet's photos, Mike's photos, Crystal's, Amanda's, etc., etc.  

And PHXscuba will, hopefully, be back from WDW by now!  She said that last week she would be at WDW and would have no chance to post photos, so she didn't want to miss out on Haunted Mansion Holiday photos.  Well, luckily, we had Cars Land week and not New Orleans Square-Haunted Mansion Holiday week last week.  This week is a different story, however!*​




BirdyGirl85 said:


> I am thinking of suggesting to my husband that we go to Disneyland and California Adventure for a couple days for our fourth wedding anniversary.
> 
> Our anniversary is on November 30, so this year, that will be on a Sunday.  And also going on Monday, December 1.  I'm a little worried that November 30 might still be quite crowded, as that is still apart of the Thanksgiving weekend.  Does anything think this date is a bad idea?  It's just that that is our actually anniversary date.
> 
> This will be the first time in a very long time that I will be going to Disneyland during the Christmas season.  Last time I did that, my mom took me when I was a child, I believe even under the age of 7, so I don't remember much, and I know a lot has changed since that time anyways.
> 
> I know two days is not much time to see everything there, but we done and seen a lot at Disneyland and California Adventure in the last couple years.  I basically plan to go this time to soak up and enjoy the scenery and atmosphere of all the Christmas decorations, and watch all the Christmas themed shows.  So far that I know of, there is a Christmas themed parade, fireworks, and World of Color show?  Is there anything I am missing?  Of course we will ride some rides, but it wont be the main part of the trip for us.  I also want to try some Disneyland food I heard people talk about a lot.  Since we don't normally get to go to Disneyland very often (once a year or once every other year) I don't normally think about what food to try.  But now I am going to plan it out before we go and try some new things.  Doesn't have to be Christmas themed food either.



*BirdyGirl85* --

Okay, let's see... As for crowds, as *DSNY4ever* said, I think that your dates are a good time to go!  While there may be some people on Thanksgiving break who are still in the parks on 11/30, a lot of people will probably clear out on that day (or by 12/1) as they head back home, to work and to school.  That's my feeling about it, in any case.  

There will be a Christmas break for many people just a few weeks after that (since Thanksgiving is late again this year), so a lot of people won't have the luxury of staying in the parks beyond 11/30 and 12/1.

That said, it is the holiday season and it is popular, so it won't be totally empty in the parks most of the time, but I don't think that the crowds will be too crazy.

As for what to see and do during your time at DLR, these are the things that you may want to make time for (in no specific order):


A Christmas Fantasy Parade (in Disneyland);

Believe in Holiday Magic fireworks with snowfall at the end (in Disneyland);

The Winter Castle lit up in icicle lights at night;

It's a Small World Holiday -- both the ride itself, and also don't miss the façade lit up in colored lights at night;

World of Color-Winter Dreams (in DCA);

Viva Navidad (a jubilant sort of festival/parade/celebration in DCA);

Jingle Jangle Jamboree (in Frontierland - with a petting zoo, Santa, characters in holiday attire, rustic decorations, etc.);

Haunted Mansion Holiday;

Jingle Cruise (a seasonal version of Jungle Cruise); and

Cars Land's fun holiday décor, and Snowy the Snow Car photo spot.

You may also want to spend some down time having a snack or drink in the lobby of the Grand Californian Hotel, where you will find carolers and Santa, as well as a huge Christmas tree.

There are a lot of great treats and special food items that are out for the holiday season (in addition to the regular yummy food)!  Be sure to check out the "Eating, Dinking & Being Merry" post on page 1 of this thread, which features articles and blogs about all of the seasonal foods (with photos in each one).  

I will soon be typing up a fairly complete list of all of the holiday foods and where to find theml, so that people have an actual list they can print out and take with them to DLR if need be.




mom2rtk said:


> Wow, I'm so sad I didn't get to see DLR at Christmas until last year. That 05 shut is stunning! And I would have loved to see the Court of Angels done up for Christmas.



*Janet --*

That old NOS décor is what Bret and I always refer to as the "light canopy."  It was really a series of light strands dangling over the alley, but it added such a powerful element of light to that land.  It's been gone for several years, sadly.

When the light canopy vanished, the Mardi Gras masks increased in number and popped up on many lampposts.  However, even those seemed to have been scaled back a bit in 2013.

The Court of Angels tree was very pretty -- mostly blue in color scheme, with crescent moon ornaments (for the "Crescent City" reference) and feathers.





kylie71 said:


> Mike:   I am not a fan of Halloween period!
> I actually like the NBC better that the original HM... either way, not my Fave ride!
> 
> --Lori



*Lori --*

Really?  I didn't know that you are not a Halloween fan!  Do you like Fall and Harvest things, or do you just dislike all of it?  

It's a strange phenomenon (Halloween), as it has picked up soooooo much steam in the last decade -- not just in neighborhoods, but on TV, in the stores, in merchandise, in food, etc.  A lot of people who used to enjoy Christmas have jumped ship over to the Halloween camp.  Some people never liked Christmas to begin with, so they have made Halloween their own personal Christmas.

I love Halloween -- but I love the whimsical, playful side of it (pumpkin patches, Fall décor, bowls full of brightly colored candy corn that I don't eat), not the gory, horrific, bloody side of it.

However, while I love Halloween, Fall and Harvest-y things, I love the actual holiday season more.  If I had to choose between holidays and was forced to celebrate only one holiday for the rest of my life, I could live without Halloween.  Can't live without Christmas, though.  Nope.  Not doing it.  However, my Christmas celebration begins (in my mind) on November 1st!




mom2rtk said:


> I'm interested in this. But honestly, it all seems like a lot of fuss without a whole lot of "new". If they do a sing along, that would be great because it's new. But they've had a meet and greet in DL for a while. And they had an ice rink last year. I want NEW!



*Janet --*

I agree.  Not a lot of "new" other than the sing-along.  I want something totally new and unique to DLR! 

Further, last year was the first year in a long time that Hollywood had some great holiday decorations, including the window displays, trees in front of the Hyperion, Santa and the reindeer, etc.  

I fear that not only will Downtown Disney lose its new-found holiday cheer when the ice rink (and possibly the Winter Village too??) moves into DCA, but Hollywood will lose its brand new décor -- because none of that Hollywood décor from last year will work within a _Frozen_ theme.  




Misskitty3 said:


> I know what you mean!
> 
> I would just like to know when this all starts (if this rumor is true).  My DD loves to draw and we were really looking forward to the Animation Academy and we are also big fans of the Muppets and never miss their show.  I hope these things are up and running when we are there but I am worried that the AA and Muppets will be closed as they transition over to Frozenland.



*Misskitty3 --*

At this rate, Disney is taking so long to give us a start date for the holiday season that it really makes me wonder if they are still uncertain as to if, how and when they can shoehorn _Frozen_ into Hollywood, and are afraid to promise that everything will be up and running by whenever the start date is.




pattyduke34 said:


> Ok ..here are a few of mine,...I am sad that this year we will not be able to see Court of Angles all done up for Christmas time.  But on a Happy Note...I am going to get to see it on my Halloween trip...Having lunch at Club 33 in 7 days!!!! can not wait!!



*pattyduke34 --*

Have a great time at Club 33! 




KCmike said:


> *Lori* I really can't believe you don't like the theme for NBC.  I guess everyone doesn't love it like I do.
> 
> I have to say that I do love it better than the original HM as well.  Maybe because we only get it in small doses but I love the movie and I love everything about the overlay.  With that said though I love the overlay for IASM as well.  I hope I don't get flamed for this admitting this one either but I think the HM at WDW is much better than the regular version of HM at DL.  I think only HM and Splash Mtn for me are better at WDW than DL but the NBC overlay of HM beats the HM at WDW.  Wow that's alot of acronyms.  I hope to post some shots tomorrow.  Loving everyone's entries thus far!



*Mike --*

I have to admit that -- although I grew up with the original HM, of course, and loved it -- I, too, love HMH more.   I am so used to HMH now that I cannot imagine ever going to DLR and not seeing HMH!

I'm not even a huge fan of the NBC movie, really -- I don't hate it or even dislike it, but am just so-so about it -- but I love HMH.


----------



## disneylover2005

Elk Grove Chris said:


> What camera did you use for your pictures and did you use any photo software? Your pictures are amazing. I wish I could take pictures like this!


----------



## kylie71

Sherry, I LOVE Fall, and Harvest!   Just not Halloween! 
Maybe it comes from growing up in raining Northern Ca, and my Mom never let me trick or treat?!? I just do not enjoy Halloween, and the overlay is cool, just not a fan of NBC decor'. To each their own!

I LOVE, LOVE, LOVE..  Christmas, and all things Christmas at DLR!  its my absolute favorite time to visit DLR! 
I love the Christmas music, I love the tree's, I love the holiday treats!

and...... I LOVE the Christmas movies on Lifetime and Hallmark!  Cannot wait until they start!

I will be on Maui, starting on Thursday, and I will not return until Sept 18th...  so I will not post in next weeks theme, whatever it may be, until then!

Aloha!

= Lori


----------



## Sherry E

kylie71 said:


> Sherry, I LOVE Fall, and Harvest!   Just not Halloween!
> Maybe it comes from growing up in raining Northern Ca, and my Mom never let me trick or treat?!? I just do not enjoy Halloween, and the overlay is cool, just not a fan of NBC decor'. To each their own!
> 
> I LOVE, LOVE, LOVE..  Christmas, and all things Christmas at DLR!  its my absolute favorite time to visit DLR!
> I love the Christmas music, I love the tree's, I love the holiday treats!
> 
> and...... I LOVE the Christmas movies on Lifetime and Hallmark!  Cannot wait until they start!
> 
> I will be on Maui, starting on Thursday, and I will not return until Sept 18th...  so I will not post in next weeks theme, whatever it may be, until then!
> 
> Aloha!
> 
> = Lori



*Lori --*

Oh good -- at least you won't miss next week's theme entirely.  You'll still make it into the theme, just a few days later than you usually post!

Have a great trip to Hawaii!  That reminds me -- I am craving some pineapple!  I love pineapple on a hot day.

I know some folks who don't like or celebrate Halloween at all, so you're certainly not alone.  

Or, some folks may think of Halloween as just a fun reason to get creative with pumpkins, but in the grand scheme of things it is not an 'important' holiday.  

That's more or less how I feel -- Halloween is great fun, but in the big picture it is not _super_-important and meaningful.  There is no _'tug-at-the-heartstrings'_ emotional connection to Halloween, really (although I did enjoy it as a child).  I don't wipe the tears from my eyes as I watch Halloween TV specials, in other words.  (Now I can't promise that I won't be reaching for the box of Kleenex during a Christmas movie, however.)

The irony is that many, many people have jumped on the Halloween bandwagon because they find Christmas and the holiday season to be too stressful and too commercialized.  However, the more popular Halloween gets as a holiday and the more that people make a huge deal out of it, I would have to think, the more it gets too commercialized and stressful too!

The Hallmark Channel's Countdown to Christmas begins on Halloween, apparently.  I don't know how many actual Christmas movies will air on that date -- I tend to think that they will show something more Halloween-themed on 10/31 and then segue into the Christmas movies on 11/1 (Saturday).  

Lifetime seems to start its holiday movies ("It's a Wonderful Lifetime," they call it) about 2 or 3 weeks after Hallmark's movies begin.  If you have the UP channel, or Ion, or Insp, check them as well because all of those channels air new Christmas movies too!


----------



## mvf-m11c

Thanks Denise.



Sherry E said:


> *Janet --*
> 
> That old NOS décor is what Bret and I always refer to as the "light canopy."  It was really a series of light strands dangling over the alley, but it added such a powerful element of light to that land.  It's been gone for several years, sadly.
> 
> When the light canopy vanished, the Mardi Gras masks increased in number and popped up on many lampposts.  However, even those seemed to have been scaled back a bit in 2013.



Just as Sherry said that we called the lights over the alley of NOS during the holiday season the "light canopy". The light canopy over NOS alley made it more bright and more into the holiday season at NOS. I believe it was take out in 2010 without any strings of lights over the alley. Then in 2011, they added string of just light of bulbs over the alley and have been there since. 

You can see from the pictures of what NOS is like over the years

The string of lights were over the streets of NOS in 2011 and have been there since.





This was in 2010 when there was no strings of lights over NOS alley





The old light canopy over the alley of NOS before 2010





Last year with the mask replacing the wreath over the alley.




There have been more Mardi Gras masks when the light canopy were taken out in 2010 and it did seem like last year NOS Mardi Gras masks were tone down last year from the previous year.


----------



## siskaren

Sherry E said:


> Ever so slowly, the Winter/Christmas/Cranberry/Peppermint/Gingerbread/Sugar Cookie/Eggnog/Pine items will be sneaking up behind them!



I've seen both Peppermint and Pumpkin flavored CoffeeMate.



Sherry E said:


> I love Halloween -- but I love the whimsical, playful side of it (pumpkin patches, Fall décor, bowls full of brightly colored candy corn that I don't eat), not the gory, horrific, bloody side of it.



I totally agree with you on this. I have no desire to visit haunted houses nor do I like the gory displays some people like to do in their yards.


----------



## mom2rtk

Sherry E said:


> *Janet --*
> 
> That old NOS décor is what Bret and I always refer to as the "light canopy."  It was really a series of light strands dangling over the alley, but it added such a powerful element of light to that land.  It's been gone for several years, sadly.
> 
> When the light canopy vanished, the Mardi Gras masks increased in number and popped up on many lampposts.  However, even those seemed to have been scaled back a bit in 2013.
> 
> The Court of Angels tree was very pretty -- mostly blue in color scheme, with crescent moon ornaments (for the "Crescent City" reference) and feathers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [*Janet --*
> 
> I agree.  Not a lot of "new" other than the sing-along.  I want something totally new and unique to DLR!
> 
> Further, last year was the first year in a long time that Hollywood had some great holiday decorations, including the window displays, trees in front of the Hyperion, Santa and the reindeer, etc.
> 
> I fear that not only will Downtown Disney lose its new-found holiday cheer when the ice rink (and possibly the Winter Village too??) moves into DCA, but Hollywood will lose its brand new décor -- because none of that Hollywood décor from last year will work within a _Frozen_ theme.



I feel really cheated that I never got to see NOS in its glory. After seeing those photos, it's quite clear we got hosed last year. 

And I have a funny feeling the Frozen stuff really is going to be "it" for Holidays 2014. At the very least, I hope they add an Olaf meet & greet.







mvf-m11c said:


> Just as Sherry said that we called the lights over the alley of NOS during the holiday season the "light canopy". The light canopy over NOS alley made it more bright and more into the holiday season at NOS. I believe it was take out in 2010 without any strings of lights over the alley. Then in 2011, they added string of just light of bulbs over the alley and have been there since.
> 
> 
> The old light canopy over the alley of NOS before 2010
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There have been more Mardi Gras masks when the light canopy were taken out in 2010 and it did seem like last year NOS Mardi Gras masks were tone down last year from the previous year.



I LOVE LOVE LOVE that photo. And am oh so sorry I never got to see that in person.

I sort of view this along the lines of what it was like to lose the Lights of Winter a few years back at Epcot.


----------



## lucysmom

If Frozen is moving their meet and greet, then that place will be mobbed by people. It will probably be next to impossible to get into the academy for the drawing lessons. My DD and I love the drawing lessons and have always been able to walk right in. I guess that won't happen for us this year. It actually sounds like we might have to avoid Hollywoodland all together.


----------



## Minnie Sue Oz

From 2010


----------



## Luisa

Here's a few of mine. Love seeing everyone else's pictures of this weeks theme!


----------



## mom2rtk

lucysmom said:


> If Frozen is moving their meet and greet, then that place will be mobbed by people. It will probably be next to impossible to get into the academy for the drawing lessons. My DD and I love the drawing lessons and have always been able to walk right in. I guess that won't happen for us this year. It actually sounds like we might have to avoid Hollywoodland all together.



Actually it's looking more like it will be fastpass only for the meet and greet, so once the tickets have been distributed (probably within the first hour of the day, maybe less once everyone figures out that's what's happening) only those with tickets will be entering the queue. 

The one job I would not have at any price at DLR would be standing at the end of the queue telling people all day long the line was closed and would not be reopening the rest of the day.


----------



## rentayenta

Bret, the light canopy pic over NOS is stunning. 




I'm enjoying everyone's photos.


----------



## Elk Grove Chris

disneylover2005 said:


> Elk Grove Chris said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What camera did you use for your pictures and did you use any photo software? Your pictures are amazing. I wish I could take pictures like this!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Disneylover, some of these are older so they were taken on a Canon 40D, last two years I have been shooting with a Canon 7D. I shoot in raw format, so I use Photoshop Elements to convert to jpegs, sometimes I use Photomatrix for HDR photos.
Click to expand...


----------



## the_princess

Here is my tribute to this week  They were all taken last year!


----------



## surgefest

Has anyone heard when the Holiday decor/theming will be added this year??? If not does anyone have a timeline from last year??  I've never been but heard so many good things! i'm assuming everything doesnt change all at once and its a gradual process?? thanks


----------



## tksbaskets

*Sherry!!*  Just found this on fb.  Time to get in the Christmas spirit.  Come on Disneyland.  Give us a few announcements too!


----------



## Sherry E

surgefest said:


> Has anyone heard when the Holiday decor/theming will be added this year??? If not does anyone have a timeline from last year??  I've never been but heard so many good things! i'm assuming everything doesnt change all at once and its a gradual process?? thanks



*surgefest --*

This Dates to Remember post from page 1 of this thread may give you a good idea of when everything happened last year and this year.  I have a section for this year's dates (as info trickles in) in the post, as well as last year's info.

In this thread what we have been talking about for a while is the ridiculous delay in an announcement from Disney about the official season start date of the holiday season this year.  (There is even a whole blog about Tokyo Disney's holiday celebration today!!!)  For the last few years the date has been announced by the Parks Blog in August (or earlier), or it has been released through some other official Disney source.  This year -- they have been really quiet.

All we know officially -- directly from Disney -- is that Haunted Mansion Holiday runs through 1/6/15, so that will be the end date of the season.

The decorations slowly begin to go up before Halloween.  The snow will appear on the Castle before 10/31.  Holiday merchandise will appear in stores.

What I am going to assume will happen is that the Christmas Fantasy Parade will be taped over 11/7 and 11/8.

The Christmas Parade will then -- most likely -- keep running until the season officially starts, though there may be a day or two when it doesn't run.

I think that Believe in Holiday Magic fireworks and snow on Main Street will start up (unofficially) somewhere in the 11/7-11/8 range as well.  I think that It's a Small World Holiday will begin at that same time.

Jingle Cruise may or may not be in holiday mode by 11/7.

The Jingle Jangle Jamboree may be partially open and partially decorated, but probably not in full swing by 11/7.

The tree lighting on Buena Vista Street -- as well as the Bell Ringers -- should be going strong by 11/7.

Most of the decorations in both parks will be in place by the 11/7-11/8 time frame, though there may be some extra trees that go up after that, and before the season begins.

I think that the season will officially begin on 11/12, 11/13 or 11/14.  That's when Santa will take his post in both parks, and that's when mostly everything should be in full holiday mode (including the Enchantment Lighting of the Winter Castle).

Viva Navidad and World of Color-Winter Dreams may or may not be up and running by 11/12.  If they are not in place by then, then I think they may begin on 11/14. 

The Avengers Marathon weekend takes place from 11/14 - 11/16.  IF anything festive is going to happen in Downtown Disney this year, it will probably be put in place after the marathon events are over.

The 3 hotels will most likely not get their trees and décor in place until after the Avengers marathon is over, but probably before the pre-Thanksgiving weekend.  I would guess that the hotel décor will be most likely be in place by 11/21, but Santa and the Dickens carolers won't appear at the hotels until Thanksgiving and beyond.






​






tksbaskets said:


> *Sherry!!*  Just found this on fb.  Time to get in the Christmas spirit.  Come on Disneyland.  Give us a few announcements too!



*TK --*

I hadn't checked Facebook yet today (though I check it every day)!  Thank you!  It's great to have the actual dates on which the movies will air!

I had the press releases for maybe 8 of the movies coming this year (in fact, I think I posted about it in this thread quite a while back, and asked you to let me know if you wanted the info too -- and you never responded!).  I also had information on a couple of others.   I had titles for 10 of the movies, but I see that Hallmark changed the names of a couple of the movies since the press releases and info came out because a few of the titles are now different!

For example, Alicia Witt's movie was supposed to be called _Holiday Help_.  Now it has a different name -- not sure which one it is (though my guess is going to be _Christmas at Cartwright's _).  She is supposed to be shooting it right now, in Canada.  (She wears a Santa suit.)

_The Christmas Shepherd_ is actually something that was supposed to debut on the Hallmark Movie Channel, _not_ on the Hallmark Channel (I had the press release) -- so if Hallmark is now making that one of their 12 new movies on the actual Hallmark Channel, that leads me to believe they had to bump something else from the original line-up of 12 movies and move "Shepherd" over to Hallmark.


----------



## planningjollyholiday

Finally some news from the disney blog. November 13- January 6. At work secretly on my phone so can't post a link, can someone please post for me!


----------



## figment_jii

planningjollyholiday said:


> Finally some news from the disney blog. November 13- January 6. At work secretly on my phone so can't post a link, can someone please post for me!



Here you go!
http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/bl...t-returns-november-13-through-january-6-2015/

This part is kind of interesting:


> Downtown Disney District
> Downtown Disney Winter Village
> Olaf’s Frozen Ice Rink


So I guess it either means the rumors about the ice rink in DHS are not going to happen OR there will be two ice rinks in DLR this year.


----------



## rentayenta

Twitter saying November 13th too.


----------



## sgrap

planningjollyholiday said:


> Finally some news from the disney blog. November 13- January 6. At work secretly on my phone so can't post a link, can someone please post for me!


http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/bl...t-returns-november-13-through-january-6-2015/


----------



## Sherry E

Honestly, Downtown Disney needs the holiday cheer.  I hope the rink and the Village stay in DTD (though I expect they will be put up after the Avengers marathon -- which the Blog doesn't tell us).


----------



## Jenasweetemotion

I see no mention of the jingle cruise like they had last year. So happy that there is finally a date though.


----------



## rentayenta

Jenasweetemotion said:


> I see no mention of the jingle cruise like they had last year. So happy that there is finally a date though.






I was wondering about the Jingle Jungle Cruise too.


----------



## Sherry E

I* was in the middle of putting together a post for the Halloween thread when the Parks Blog came through, and when I commented here a while ago, but I will expand on my thoughts.*


The start date of the season is pretty much exactly in the time frame that we expected/predicted, so that is not shocking but it is great to have a firm date;


I suspect that not everything will be up and running on 11/13 -- I think that some things may not happen until 11/14;


I think it is certain that the DTD ice rink and Village will not go up until after the Avengers marathon is over, but it will be there before the pre-Thanksgiving weekend;


I have absolutely no problem with a carbon copy of last year's seasonal celebration -- IF that is what happens.  I don't mind it if nothing new is being added in for the holiday season -- only IF nothing from last year is removed either!  I have a bigger issue with nothing new being added into the Halloween Time festivities because that season _needs_ something more.

I felt that last year everything was almost perfect during the holidays, as it felt like holiday magic was everywhere (in and out of the parks).  

However, although nothing was mentioned, it is still possible that Disney may decide to throw Olaf, Anna and Elsa into some awkwardly-placed meet-up area in Hollywood.  It's also possible that Disney was trying to determine whether or not they could do the mini-_Frozen_ area in Hollywood Land this year -- hence, the wait for a season date -- and ultimately decided against it at the last second.  That's assuming MiceAge even had the correct info to begin with.


I, too, wonder about the fate of the Jingle Cruise.  The holiday touches were not extensive, but there were more added in as the season rolled along last year.  It wasn't a bad idea in theory, but it needed to be fleshed out a little more, I think.  But maybe Disney decided to scrap it in 2014?  I guess we shall see.


No hard ticket party in Disneyland park for another year!    Dodged the bullet once again!!  The fireworks and parade will not be held hostage (next year may be a different story, though)!    Yay! 

​


----------



## mvf-m11c

Finally the dates are now up for the official holiday start season. 

Nice to read that there is no hard ticket event this year and the parade and fireworks will be part of the holiday season at DL.


----------



## mom2rtk

If I'm not mistaken, they have already confirmed Jingle Cruise will continue this year at WDW. So I'd be surprised not to have it back at DLR.


----------



## SweetAlex

Howdy all! So we'll be at DLR during the Candle Light Ceremony thingy but I'm kinda hoping to avoid the crowds. Does anyone know if this ceremony will make for a "quieter" night at DCA as many will be drawn to the ceremony? 

Maybe I'll try and youtube it to see what to expect but at this point, it doesn't sound like something we'll want to spend precious hours waiting for/watching... 

Am I a Scrooge or what!?


----------



## mom2rtk

SweetAlex said:


> Howdy all! So we'll be at DLR during the Candle Light Ceremony thingy but I'm kinda hoping to avoid the crowds. Does anyone know if this ceremony will make for a "quieter" night at DCA as many will be drawn to the ceremony?
> 
> Maybe I'll try and youtube it to see what to expect but at this point, it doesn't sound like something we'll want to spend precious hours waiting for/watching...
> 
> Am I a Scrooge or what!?



Not a Scrooge. We purposely took that Saturday off last year to avoid crowds, and scheduled the Fantasmic dessert seating that Sunday night.

Can't answer on how DCA was that night though. Hopefully someone else will chime in.


----------



## Sherry E

mvf-m11c said:


> Finally the dates are now up for the official holiday start season.
> 
> Nice to read that there is no hard ticket event this year and the parade and fireworks will be part of the holiday season at DL.



*Bret --*

I think that we can almost be certain that somehow, in some way, the Christmas Fantasy Parade schedule and the Believe in Holiday Magic schedule (possibly the Enchantment Lighting schedule too) will be affected or impacted in 2015, due to whatever new events Disneyland have in store for the 60th anniversary.  

Next year is when they could decide to run ACFP and BIHM during a hard Christmas ticket event, as the new night parade and new fireworks take place on other non-party nights.   OR they could include the new night parade and new fireworks in a Christmas party.  One way or the other, ACFP and BIHM will be affected in 2015.  I highly doubt that Disney will debut a new night parade and new fireworks (if that is what they are doing), only to stop them completely when the holidays begin in November.

It is still possible that they could do a limited, short-term hard ticket event this year in DCA, IF that whole _Frozen_ area is coming to Hollywood Land.  That makes more sense to me than having a hard ticket party in DL at this point. 




mom2rtk said:


> If I'm not mistaken, they have already confirmed Jingle Cruise will continue this year at WDW. So I'd be surprised not to have it back at DLR.



*Janet --*

The JC overlay was really not all that involved and extensive, as you know, so it seems like it would be no big deal to just throw in the holiday touches to Disneyland's version of JC once again.  The overlay was so -- for lack of a better word -- _minimal_ that they were able to get it ready without ever closing down the ride.  They simply just put up decorations, more and more each day, while the ride was operational.  So it couldn't be that hard to do it for another year.

I notice that someone asked about the _Frozen_/Hollywood Land thing on the Parks Blog, in the comments -- because people read rumors and assume they are facts, straight from Disney.  They don't say, "I read a rumor that said..."  They ask Erin about it as though it is a factual event that is happening.  And at this point we don't know IF it is happening (it may be in the works), if it ever was going to happen at all, etc.

All I know is, DTD needs some holiday cheer so it is not a bad idea for the rink to stay there, along with the Winter Village!


----------



## JadeDarkstar

yesss i am so happy to get this news. I will arrive on the 13th. Now i will need to figure out when i should call for tour and F reservations is it 30 or 60 days out. Also does any one have a weather place that goes 60 days out so we can see what days may be likely to rain?
We are thinking of getting those ponchos in case it rains but we also want to make sure we don't lose out f or parade seating from the tour and f seating.


----------



## Sherry E

SweetAlex said:


> Howdy all! So we'll be at DLR during the Candle Light Ceremony thingy but I'm kinda hoping to avoid the crowds. Does anyone know if this ceremony will make for a "quieter" night at DCA as many will be drawn to the ceremony?
> 
> Maybe I'll try and youtube it to see what to expect but at this point, it doesn't sound like something we'll want to spend precious hours waiting for/watching...
> 
> Am I a Scrooge or what!?



*SweetAlex --*

Not a Scrooge!

A lot of people will head to DCA at night, I think. As I was saying to another DIS'er who just asked the same thing here recently, other people will have the same idea that you have and will be trying to "avoid the crowds"! (I have seen the mass exodus of people on Candlelight nights, and I have to assume they are headed to DCA and into Downtown Disney.)

People are not keen on standing around in the masses gathered around Town Square if the Candlelight Ceremony is not their cup of tea.  There are no seats to be reserved or purchased for the general public, so that will dissuade a lot of people.  And the narrators are generally not made public -- presumably so that even more masses don't flock to Town Square to see them.

It cannot hurt to go over to DCA, but I would not expect that to be crowd-free.

I find that the crowds get worse in Disneyland on Candlelight Sundays in the mid-to-late afternoon.  Avoid Town Square from mid-afternoon until about 9 p.m., if you can help it.  I have heard that Candlelight Saturdays are super-crowded all day in Disneyland.


----------



## figment_jii

JadeDarkstar said:


> yesss i am so happy to get this news. I will arrive on the 13th. Now i will need to figure out when i should call for tour and F reservations is it 30 or 60 days out.


Both of those are 30-days out according to Disneyland.com.
Fantasmic: https://disneyland.disney.go.com/entertainment/disneyland/fantasmic/
Holiday Tour: https://disneyland.disney.go.com/events-tours/holiday-time-at-disneyland/



JadeDarkstar said:


> Also does any one have a weather place that goes 60 days out so we can see what days may be likely to rain?


I don't know that there is any reliable means of predicting whether it'll rain or not on a given day 60-day (or even 30-days out).  The weather reports seen iffy even 7-days out!  If someone does have a reliable website for predicating weather 60 or even 30-days out, I'd be interested in check it out as well!


----------



## niclodn

Does anyone remember the days/times for the Holiday Time at DL tour from last year?  I'll be there for Avengers half marathon weekend and am really hoping to be able to do the tour


----------



## flyingdumbo127

Thanks again Figment for suggesting I post in here, wow what a thread. I will have to take some time to read through it. 

I did post this separately and am wondering if anyone is planning on attending the Candlelight Processional this year? I am and it will be my first time, so excited. I would very much appreciate any suggestions on logistics such as where best to view and how early to get there. 

Thank you!


----------



## Sherry E

*Two things:

1.  I have logged everyone's photo entries for this week's theme, so everyone has another entry into the random draw to win the Disney gift card!; and

2.  Corinna was 100% correct!  She said that she was positive that the announcement of the official season start date would come in this week, while she was in Hungary, because that's the kind of timing she has!  And that's exactly what happened!*


​




niclodn said:


> Does anyone remember the days/times for the Holiday Time at DL tour from last year?  I'll be there for Avengers half marathon weekend and am really hoping to be able to do the tour



Hello, *niclodn*!  Welcome!

You should be able to do the tour.  As long as the season has an official start date attached to it I think the tour booking window should open up at least by 10/13, if not a few days earlier.

I have not yet done the tour, but from what DIS'ers have said, the last one starts somewhere in the range of 3 p.m. or 3:30 p.m. (that's the one that will put you near It's a Small World Holiday when the colored lights go on!).  The first tour is probably at least a few hours earlier than that.

Hopefully *tkbaskets, Cheshirecatty, the_princess* and the other tour participants will speak up if they remember the times!






flyingdumbo127 said:


> Thanks again Figment for suggesting I post in here, wow what a thread. I will have to take some time to read through it.
> 
> I did post this separately and am wondering if anyone is planning on attending the Candlelight Processional this year? I am and it will be my first time, so excited. I would very much appreciate any suggestions on logistics such as where best to view and how early to get there.
> 
> Thank you!



*flyingdumbo127 --*

Welcome!  I am glad you joined us.  This is definitely an interactive thread, for everyone to jump in and ask questions, discuss the seasonal happenings, rumors, news, etc.  It wouldn't hurt to skim down page 1 of the thread and stop at whichever sections grab your attention, but there is no need to read or look through the thread if time is an issue.  We try to help answer questions here as often as we can!

Let's see -- Candlelight.  Well, first of all, let me say that if you love the holiday season and Christmas music, you will love the Candlelight Ceremony and Processional.  In its Town Square setting it is absolutely enchanting.  The candlelight creates an intimate, haunting sort of mood.  The singers and performers are amazing.  The young fellow who comes out to sing "Silent Night" in Spanish has everyone in tears.  It is truly beautiful.

I had the good fortune of seeing Candlelight twice in 2012 (both times with Lou Diamond Phillips as the narrator), from seats.  Normally the seats are for invited guests, however, and not for the general public.  In 2012, the 20-night marathon of the CP was going on, so seats were more readily available for non-invited guests.

In 2013 I decided to stand in the crowds around Town Square and wait for Candlelight (Kurt Russell was narrating).

While the first performance of the night was going on (it was scheduled to have begun at 5:30, as I recall), people who wanted to wait for the _next_ performance (there are 2 performances on each of the 2 nights the Ceremony takes place) had to line up along the right side of Main Street, facing the train station.  The Cast Members directed us where to stand.  

The second performance takes place at 8 p.m., so if you want to see that one and not be standing way, way back in the hinterlands you have to get in the formed line on Main Street fairly early on.  I would say that I was probably standing in the line on Main Street by 6 p.m. or 6:15, if not slightly earlier.  The first CP started a bit late, but I wanted to see the second showing.

Once the crowds from the first Ceremony cleared out, the Cast Members let us move into Town Square.  We were directed to stand on the right side of Town Square, facing the stage, which is closest to the narrator's podium, and everyone had to file in behind us until that area filled up, in which case the CMs moved them over to the other side of Town Square.  I was not horrifically far from the stage, but I was not close either.  A lot of people were trying to find sneaky ways to sit down in areas where they were not supposed to sit, and the CMs would come along and move them.

If you want to get a good look at the narrator I would suggest trying to get to your line or waiting spot at least a couple of hours before the Ceremony begins -- probably more like 3 hours or more.  I have seen some people waiting around all day long in Town Square, to try to nab bench seats before the crowds start piling in!  If you want to hunker down in Town Square all day, you might be able to get a bench seat, but if you show up 2 or 3 hours early, you will end up standing in the crowds.


----------



## niclodn

Sherry E said:


> Hello, *niclodn*!  Welcome!
> 
> You should be able to do the tour.  As long as the season has an official start date attached to it I think the tour booking window should open up at least by 10/13, if not a few days earlier.
> 
> I have not yet done the tour, but from what DIS'ers have said, the last one starts somewhere in the range of 3 p.m. or 3:30 p.m. (that's the one that will put you near It's a Small World Holiday when the colored lights go on!).  The first tour is probably at least a few hours earlier than that.
> 
> Hopefully *tkbaskets, Cheshirecatty, the_princess* and the other tour participants will speak up if they remember the times!



Thanks!  That is exactly what I was hoping - that it is offered in the afternoon!  I also want to do the Walk in Walt's Footsteps tour and, because of the races, I only have one morning available for tours


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

niclodn said:


> Does anyone remember the days/times for the Holiday Time at DL tour from last year?  I'll be there for Avengers half marathon weekend and am really hoping to be able to do the tour



I don't know the time of the earlier one, but the afternoon one we did started at 3:30.




Here are my pictures for this week


----------



## MommyJKM

Sherry E said:


> *SweetAlex --*
> 
> Not a Scrooge!
> 
> A lot of people will head to DCA at night, I think. As I was saying to another DIS'er who just asked the same thing here recently, other people will have the same idea that you have and will be trying to "avoid the crowds"! (I have seen the mass exodus of people on Candlelight nights, and I have to assume they are headed to DCA and into Downtown Disney.)
> 
> People are not keen on standing around in the masses gathered around Town Square if the Candlelight Ceremony is not their cup of tea.  There are no seats to be reserved or purchased for the general public, so that will dissuade a lot of people.  And the narrators are generally not made public -- presumably so that even more masses don't flock to Town Square to see them.
> 
> It cannot hurt to go over to DCA, but I would not expect that to be crowd-free.
> 
> I find that the crowds get worse in Disneyland on Candlelight Sundays in the mid-to-late afternoon.  Avoid Town Square from mid-afternoon until about 9 p.m., if you can help it.  I have heard that Candlelight Saturdays are super-crowded all day in Disneyland.



I was just informed booking a VIP Tour that you get "Premium Seating" for CP with the tour that week. 

Last year we were at C33 so we got the "Premium Seats" and it was awesome! We had a meet and greet with Blair Underwood (Whom my husband kept calling Blair Underwear) and escorted seating. You also get one of the trading pins that last year, there were only 2500. 

Just FYI in case it's worth it to anyone to spend the money. I'm trying to convince DH but he only wants to meet Kurt Russell like the second day last year.


----------



## Sherry E

MommyJKM said:


> I was just informed booking a VIP Tour that you get "Premium Seating" for CP with the tour that week.
> 
> Last year we were at C33 so we got the "Premium Seats" and it was awesome! We had a meet and greet with Blair Underwood (Whom my husband kept calling Blair Underwear) and escorted seating. You also get one of the trading pins that last year, there were only 2500.
> 
> Just FYI in case it's worth it to anyone to spend the money. I'm trying to convince DH but he only wants to meet Kurt Russell like the second day last year.



*MommyJKM --*

Thank you for the info!

The seating is still very limited, even with seats being included in the VIP Tour -- so the majority of people will not get seats.  And then, beyond that, a lot of folks will stand around and a lot of them will vacate Disneyland as fast as they can!

The seats are amazing, indeed!  Unfortunately, I also saw people getting escorted to seats because they sat on a planter or somewhere where they were not supposed to sit, and a CM took pity on them and moved them into the seats.  Can you believe that?  They did something wrong, and they ended up in the 3rd row of seats?


----------



## dhorner233

​


----------



## crystal1313

I hardly have any photos of NOS at Christmas time!


----------



## mvf-m11c

Sherry E said:


> *Bret --*
> 
> I think that we can almost be certain that somehow, in some way, the Christmas Fantasy Parade schedule and the Believe in Holiday Magic schedule (possibly the Enchantment Lighting schedule too) will be affected or impacted in 2015, due to whatever new events Disneyland have in store for the 60th anniversary.
> 
> Next year is when they could decide to run ACFP and BIHM during a hard Christmas ticket event, as the new night parade and new fireworks take place on other non-party nights.   OR they could include the new night parade and new fireworks in a Christmas party.  One way or the other, ACFP and BIHM will be affected in 2015.  I highly doubt that Disney will debut a new night parade and new fireworks (if that is what they are doing), only to stop them completely when the holidays begin in November.
> 
> It is still possible that they could do a limited, short-term hard ticket event this year in DCA, IF that whole _Frozen_ area is coming to Hollywood Land.  That makes more sense to me than having a hard ticket party in DL at this point.



It is most likely that next year DL will have a hard ticket party event at DL next year but I am glad to see the dates are up today after waiting for a while.

It will be very interesting to hear if Disney is going to do a new parade and fireworks next year during the 60th anniversary just like how they did RDCT fireworks and Walt Disney's Parade of Dreams back during the 50th anniversary. There is no way I will even pay a hard ticket to see ACF Parade and BIHM fireworks but at least I will have no problem if they do one for the party event. There is no quesiton that ACF parade and BIHM fireworks will be effected next year. 

It does make sense to have a hard ticket event at DCA over DL where they won't affect the holiday season at DL. But lately with Viva Navidad and WoC: Winter Dreams added for the holiday season, it will be tough of what park to do a paid event. It will be very interesting to hear about what they will do with Frozen in Hollywood Land. With the FP system being tested out at DL, DCA will get even more people over to Hollywood Land if there is a M&G for the Frozen characters.


----------



## liesel

Hello everyone!

I am so excited to finally be returning to DLR for the Christmas season.  Its been since 2009, I think!

We are actually making two trips.  The first is a very quick drive down for the Avengers Half Marathon weekend.  The second is only a week later, we'll be there Sunday evening -Tuesday evening of Thanksgiving week before spending the holiday with family.  I know, not exactly low crowd times,  but we are really looking forward to it.  My goals are to enjoy the decorations at Carsland and see the winter WOC.  I do hope they decide to have the Jingle Cruise.

To add some Run Disney nerd perspective, we have been anxiously awaiting the announcement of the course.  There are only two staging areas that they can really put on the race, the two DTD parking lots.  From what we've seen, they will most likely be using the Lilo lot which is on the north side.  The finish area would be behind the ESPN Zone.  The kids races are also traditionally held in DTD on Saturday mornings so it is a safe bet that the ice rink won't be there that weekend.  They do start closing off the parking lot early in the week to set up and that lot won't be available that weekend.   It certainly makes DTD parking an adventure.  

I have run the Tinker Bell half marathon the last three years.  Now the Star Wars Half Marathon weekend is MLK weekend instead.  Last year we were treated to the Viva Navidad floats and music on the course, which was an unexpected bonus.  I hope they continue that.  I always enjoy seeing ISAWH during the race, its a lovely photo op! 

I am really enjoying everyone's pictures and look forward to the holiday season!


----------



## flyingdumbo127

Thank you so much Sherry for the kind welcome and info, I really appreciate it.  Christmas means so very much to me. I have family who view the CP in Florida every year and have said how beautiful it is. I live here in LA but haven't gotten to go until this year. I have watched a couple CP videos and for me I could feel how special it was even from sitting here at my computer. Lol, yes I am just a tiny bit excited and also to be back at DL. I haven't been in a number of years due to health issues and I'm one of those people happy just being there.  

I will look at the CP section, thank you for that. I also saw there is a meet up thread. At the moment, I haven't found a friend who is able to go with me or meet there. It would be a lot of fun and in general to meet some of you and perhaps that way we could take turns holding down a spot. I probably would prefer to attend the earlier showing, I'm not much of a night owl. I do have an Annual pass (I plan to activate it on Saturday) and will be going both Saturday and Sunday. Please let me know if any of you are going to DL on the 6th and 7th and wanting to attend the CP and maybe we can meet. 

Thank you and I hope everyone has a good night and are keeping cool! It is awfully warm here and getting hotter. I'm thankful the CP is in December


----------



## Sherry E

*Hotel Discount Info (for those who have Disney Visa Debit or Credit Cards):

Disney Visa Debit Card (which means that the Credit/Rewards card should have the same thing, or better) is offering discounts of "20% on most rooms at any Disneyland® Resort Hotel most Sunday through Thursday nights (subject to availability)":

Booking period: 9/10/14 - 12/18/14
Travel dates:  10/26/14 - 12/18/14

Travel must be completed by 12/19/14.


Call 866-275-1417 for info.*


----------



## KCmike

Oogie Boogie by KC MikeD, on Flickr




This is Halloween by KC MikeD, on Flickr

I've been so busy at work that I didn't even get to see the news finally come out for the holidays.  Glad they finally announced it.  I was secretly hoping they would do something different with Winter Dreams WoC.  I personally didn't like it at all and if I were going this year I would completely skip it.  I hope they add and make it better this year for all those attending.


----------



## sgrap

Sherry E said:


> *Hotel Discount Info (for those who have Disney Visa Debit or Credit Cards):
> 
> Disney Visa Debit Card (which means that the Credit/Rewards card should have the same thing, or better) is offering discounts of "20% on most rooms at any Disneyland® Resort Hotel most Sunday through Thursday nights (subject to availability)":
> 
> Booking period: 9/10/14 - 12/18/14
> Travel dates:  10/26/14 - 12/18/14
> 
> Travel must be completed by 12/19/14.
> 
> 
> Call 866-275-1417 for info.*


Do you think we'll be seeing an AP discount deal (more than the usual 10% or whatever) for  Halloween time and/or Christmas?  I keep hoping something similar to their AP late summer deal will pop up!


----------



## knewton64

luv this thread!!





TTFN
& CHEERS Y'ALL




MY VERY 1ST TRIP 2 WDW / DISNEY WONDER" 01-07-09 to 01-15-09 (w/pics & video)
www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2062857
MY ADVENTURES by Disney "Spirit of America" Sept 2009 trip report ...
www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2201584 - Cached
MY "GETTING SPOOKED @ WDW" - MNSSHP TRIP REPORT; Oct 28th -Nov 4th 2010(w/pics & video) 
http://www.disboards.com/showthread....0&referrerid=0


----------



## dedesmith32

I simply love this thread! I LOVE seeing all of your photos and I can't wait for my family's Christmas vacation! Next year I will be able to participate with my photos from this year. Yay!  86 days!


----------



## mom2rtk

Sherry, I just had my travel agent try to book that for me and she says there are no rooms available. This is nutty. And irritating. 

I hope others will post if they are successful. Maybe we didn't know the secret handshake.


----------



## Misskitty3

Yay!!  We know the dates!!  

I made my dining reservations today!!


----------



## mlnbabies

I have an existing reservation at the PPH in a standard room. I called Disney to use my Disney Visa card to upgrade my room. They couldn't upgrade but I could have gone to the DL hotel if I wanted to. We have friends meeting us so I didn't switch hotels. 

I hope some other people can take advantage of the Visa offer.


----------



## mom2rtk

My friend/TA called back and they said there are no discounts available that second week.  Not sure why they even included the dates. (PPH standard room)


----------



## surgefest

For those who saw the Holidays Version of World of Color last year. What did you think???? i LOVE the regular version. How does the holiday version stack up???


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

surgefest said:


> For those who saw the Holidays Version of World of Color last year. What did you think???? i LOVE the regular version. How does the holiday version stack up???



We loved Winter Dreams, but I think we might be in the minority. I love the original more though.


----------



## Sherry E

*Well, Dreyer's/Edy's may be slow to put out their 'wonder'-ful Peppermint Wonderland ice cream this year (and this ice cream should be available somewhere at Disneyland Resort as of November 13th, but it may not be in the actual ice cream shops), but Breyers has apparently caught on to the fact that they need to jump on the peppermint bandwagon for the holidays -- and that they need to do it now, before summer is over.

Behold... Breyers Limited Edition Peppermint Cookie frozen dairy dessert (spotted at Target, apparently).  (By the way, how did I not know about The Impulsive Buy website/blog -- with the daily "Spotted on Shelves" installments -- before this year?  This site has its finger on the pulse of the seasonal foods landscape, not only telling me which specific items are out there in the world, but also how early in the season they are spotted and where to find them!  One must know these things going forward into the holidays.)

Dreyer's tends to have a better flavor and consistency than Breyers, so I don't expect that I will be abandoning Peppermint Wonderland any time soon.  But it is interesting to see that after all of the Dreyer's Peppermint Madness that ensued last year -- when, for a brief, terrifying moment, there was a Peppermint Wonderland shortage in the frozen food aisle, and there was a confusing "tub size" situation at Disneyland Resort -- Breyers is stepping up to the plate and trying to cash in on Peppermint Mania.


​

I have logged all of the latest photo entries (all the way up to KCmike), so each of our photo contributors has another entry into the random draw.*



​





mvf-m11c said:


> It is most likely that next year DL will have a hard ticket party event at DL next year but I am glad to see the dates are up today after waiting for a while.
> 
> It will be very interesting to hear if Disney is going to do a new parade and fireworks next year during the 60th anniversary just like how they did RDCT fireworks and Walt Disney's Parade of Dreams back during the 50th anniversary. There is no way I will even pay a hard ticket to see ACF Parade and BIHM fireworks but at least I will have no problem if they do one for the party event. There is no quesiton that ACF parade and BIHM fireworks will be effected next year.
> 
> It does make sense to have a hard ticket event at DCA over DL where they won't affect the holiday season at DL. But lately with Viva Navidad and WoC: Winter Dreams added for the holiday season, it will be tough of what park to do a paid event. It will be very interesting to hear about what they will do with Frozen in Hollywood Land. With the FP system being tested out at DL, DCA will get even more people over to Hollywood Land if there is a M&G for the Frozen characters.



*Bret --*

It will be very interesting to see what's in store for the holiday season this year (any surprises that Disney comes up with) and for next year's 60th anniversary events!  

As I said yesterday, I would be fine with a carbon copy of last year's festivities, if that were to happen (including the hotels and DTD)!  As long as nothing is taken away or removed, I am good with what was at DLR last year for the holidays.





liesel said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I am so excited to finally be returning to DLR for the Christmas season.  Its been since 2009, I think!
> 
> We are actually making two trips.  The first is a very quick drive down for the Avengers Half Marathon weekend.  The second is only a week later, we'll be there Sunday evening -Tuesday evening of Thanksgiving week before spending the holiday with family.  I know, not exactly low crowd times,  but we are really looking forward to it.  My goals are to enjoy the decorations at Carsland and see the winter WOC.  I do hope they decide to have the Jingle Cruise.
> 
> To add some Run Disney nerd perspective, we have been anxiously awaiting the announcement of the course.  There are only two staging areas that they can really put on the race, the two DTD parking lots.  From what we've seen, they will most likely be using the Lilo lot which is on the north side.  The finish area would be behind the ESPN Zone.  The kids races are also traditionally held in DTD on Saturday mornings so it is a safe bet that the ice rink won't be there that weekend.  They do start closing off the parking lot early in the week to set up and that lot won't be available that weekend.   It certainly makes DTD parking an adventure.
> 
> I have run the Tinker Bell half marathon the last three years.  Now the Star Wars Half Marathon weekend is MLK weekend instead.  Last year we were treated to the Viva Navidad floats and music on the course, which was an unexpected bonus.  I hope they continue that.  I always enjoy seeing ISAWH during the race, its a lovely photo op!
> 
> I am really enjoying everyone's pictures and look forward to the holiday season!



Welcome, *liesel*!

I'm glad you made your way over here and joined in! 

Wow!  It has been a long time since you have had a Christmas trip to DLR!  I didn't realize it had been that long!  So much has changed, holiday-wise -- DCA is much more involved in the holiday season now than it was in the past, and all 3 hotels have new décor (well, new as of 2013).

I agree -- after hearing about what happens during marathon weekends and how things are set up, I really doubt that the ice rink will be in DTD before 11/16 or even 11/17, at this point.  The Winter Village "chalets" will probably not be in place either.  My guess is that the rink and Village will be in place in time for the pre-Thanksgiving weekend.  

Frankly, I was surprised to read in the Parks Blog that the rink would be coming back to DTD at all this year because I didn't think that Disney would bother setting it up after the marathon was over, the holiday season had begun and was already in full swing.  And then, with the rumors of the possible _Frozen_ area in Hollywood Land (which still seems awkward and ill-conceived to me), complete with an ice rink, I thought that the DTD rink and Village were certain to not return this year.

I really can't picture 2 _Frozen_-themed rinks being in place at Disneyland Resort, so if the rink is coming back to DTD then I think it will be a no-go for DCA.

I don't see why Jingle Cruise couldn't make a comeback this year.  The holiday touches were not as extensive and thorough as the overlays we are used to -- HMH and IASWH -- and it would be simple and fast enough to install them.  It is curious, however, that Jingle Cruise was not mentioned in the Parks Blog.  We shall see!




flyingdumbo127 said:


> Thank you so much Sherry for the kind welcome and info, I really appreciate it.  Christmas means so very much to me. I have family who view the CP in Florida every year and have said how beautiful it is. I live here in LA but haven't gotten to go until this year. I have watched a couple CP videos and for me I could feel how special it was even from sitting here at my computer. Lol, yes I am just a tiny bit excited and also to be back at DL. I haven't been in a number of years due to health issues and I'm one of those people happy just being there.
> 
> I will look at the CP section, thank you for that. I also saw there is a meet up thread. At the moment, I haven't found a friend who is able to go with me or meet there. It would be a lot of fun and in general to meet some of you and perhaps that way we could take turns holding down a spot. I probably would prefer to attend the earlier showing, I'm not much of a night owl. I do have an Annual pass (I plan to activate it on Saturday) and will be going both Saturday and Sunday. Please let me know if any of you are going to DL on the 6th and 7th and wanting to attend the CP and maybe we can meet.
> 
> Thank you and I hope everyone has a good night and are keeping cool! It is awfully warm here and getting hotter. I'm thankful the CP is in December



*flyingdumbo127 --*

You're very welcome!  Again, I'm glad you decided to join us!

It is highly possible that several of us from this thread will end up at DLR around the CP time frame.  I think that *tksbaskets* is one who might be there during that time frame, and who might be interested in seeing the CP.  I haven't figured out my dates yet, but if I were to be there on CP weekend it would be on Sunday, 12/7.

I think that, as more time passes, we will all have a better idea of who will be at DLR on which dates, and who is free to meet up.  Hopefully someone in the December Check-In thread will be available for a meet-up as well!

If you are seeing the earlier CP, around 5:30-ish, there won't be a line down Main Street yet, but people will be congregating around Town Square early in the day, and the crowds waiting in that area will build as the day goes on.  You will see people hunkered down on the benches in the late morning/early afternoon -- and they are most likely there for the CP.

You are not kidding when you say you are thankful the CP is in December.  Same here!  I am not a hot weather person anyway, nor have I ever been, but there is something special about being in the cold December air, watching the CP.  It just feels more holiday-ish.  Of course, last year I started to feel ill in the middle of the CP and I had to quickly claw my way out of the crowds -- which was not easy.  Something about the combination of the cold and the sharp pain I was having in my leg made me start to feel queasy, and I had to leave the CP.  Generally, though, as long as I have my gloves, a warm neck scarf and a coat or jacket, I am fine in 30-degree December weather!





sgrap said:


> Do you think we'll be seeing an AP discount deal (more than the usual 10% or whatever) for  Halloween time and/or Christmas?  I keep hoping something similar to their AP late summer deal will pop up!




*sgrap --*

My feeling is that there will be an AP discount as well (there usually is some sort of special Fall discount for AP holders that is better than 10%), as well as a discount for the general public. The Fall discounts usually cover certain weeks in October, November and up to mid-December-ish (or maybe even up to the weekend before Christmas).  I don't think the Disney Visa discount will be the only one, but we _may_ not see an AP discount until closer to the end of this month or early October.




knewton64 said:


> luv this thread!!
> 
> 
> TTFN
> & CHEERS Y'ALL




Thank you for continuing to follow along, *knewton64*!






dedesmith32 said:


> I simply love this thread! I LOVE seeing all of your photos and I can't wait for my family's Christmas vacation! Next year I will be able to participate with my photos from this year. Yay!  86 days!



*dedesmith32 --*

I am excited for you that your first DLR holiday trip is coming up soon!

Yes, next year please remember to join us again and share photos during the Countdown!  I know that we will all love to see your photos!





mom2rtk said:


> Sherry, I just had my travel agent try to book that for me and she says there are no rooms available. This is nutty. And irritating.
> 
> I hope others will post if they are successful. Maybe we didn't know the secret handshake.



*Janet --*

I just got the email from Disney Debit yesterday, but the Reservations system is still showing the rooms as booked up (everything but the premium view rooms at the GCH, that is).  It's highly unlikely that all of the rooms of any type at both the DLH and the PPH are already booked for my specific dates.  Highly unlikely.

I was not ready to book anyway, and there may have been availability if I had shifted my dates over by a day, but I just gave the CM a 'rough estimate' set of dates to see what was available or not available in the general time frame.

I'm not worried about it.  I have seen the hotel calendar appear to be booked in the past (this far out from December), and then, miraculously, all sorts of rooms opened up in October, or in association with an AP discount or Disney Destinations discount or something.

I think that certain dates that appear to be booked now will suddenly open up at some point.  It may not be for a while, but I think it will happen.  The CM with whom I spoke said she has seen that happen as well.

We shall see!


----------



## mom2rtk

Sherry E said:


> *Janet --*
> 
> I just got the email from Disney Debit yesterday, but the Reservations system is still showing the rooms as booked up for everything but the premium view rooms at the GCH.  It's highly unlikely that all of the rooms of any type at both the DLH and the PPH are already booked for my specific dates.  Highly unlikely.
> 
> I was not ready to book anyway, and there may have been availability if I had shifted my dates over by a day, but I just gave the CM a 'rough estimate' set of dates to see what was available or not available in the general time frame.
> 
> I'm not worried about it.  I have seen the hotel calendar appear to be booked in the past (this far out from December), and then, miraculously, all sorts of rooms opened up in October, or in association with an AP discount or Disney Destinations discount or something.
> 
> I think that certain dates that appear to be booked now will suddenly open up at some point.  It may not be for a while, but I think it will happen.  The CM with whom I spoke said she has seen that happen as well.
> 
> We shall see!



OK, you have put my mind at ease again. I'm counting on you to let me know when you hear about any additional offers. Thanks again for covering all the bases yesterday to make sure I knew about this one!

And I will add that the 6th still appears to be unavailable. But just out of curiosity I tried again to put it in with an arrival date of 11/30 and it showed available again. So definitely still some funny business going on.


----------



## PHXscuba

Hurrah! I am home, I have pictures, and Photobucket is finally behaving for me! 

Haunted Mansion Holiday:
















I've decided I need a large amount of this ribbon for decorating ...








































​
I'm sure this overlay is a ton of work, but I would LOVE to have that job!!

PHXscuba




Spoke too soon ... now Photobucket won't let me at the folder where my New Orleans Square photos are. Maybe later ...

PHXscuba



New Orleans Square, 2010:














PHXscuba


----------



## I'm mikey




----------



## mom2rtk

Lots of great shots, Mikey. I especially love the cu of Madame Leota. I'm impressed that you could use a 5.6 aperture in there. I would have been too weenie to even try!


----------



## SweetAlex

Sherry E said:


> *SweetAlex --*
> 
> Not a Scrooge!
> 
> A lot of people will head to DCA at night, I think. As I was saying to another DIS'er who just asked the same thing here recently, other people will have the same idea that you have and will be trying to "avoid the crowds"! (I have seen the mass exodus of people on Candlelight nights, and I have to assume they are headed to DCA and into Downtown Disney.)
> 
> People are not keen on standing around in the masses gathered around Town Square if the Candlelight Ceremony is not their cup of tea.  There are no seats to be reserved or purchased for the general public, so that will dissuade a lot of people.  And the narrators are generally not made public -- presumably so that even more masses don't flock to Town Square to see them.
> 
> It cannot hurt to go over to DCA, but I would not expect that to be crowd-free.
> 
> I find that the crowds get worse in Disneyland on Candlelight Sundays in the mid-to-late afternoon.  Avoid Town Square from mid-afternoon until about 9 p.m., if you can help it.  I have heard that Candlelight Saturdays are super-crowded all day in Disneyland.



Bummer . I was afraid of that. Ah well, we'll do our best to just enjoy some of the "quieter" sides of the parks that day. We're only in DLR for the 5 days we have passes so leaving the parks is just not even an option. Miss out on Disney time?! Never!


----------



## petals

Some of the masks in New Orleans Square are a little creepy looking. Maybe that's just me?! 

I haven't been on haunted mansion since I was 10 and refused to look and fell asleep... I've watched the videos of the Nightmare before Christmas one and watched that dvd as well so I think I might be able to handle that one this year 

Also I go offline for two days and they announce dates! If they do Frozen land in the park will they not take the ice rink out of DTD or are they having two?!


----------



## OHBelle

I am so happy I found this thread!

My DH and I are planning a trip to Disneyland in early December!

We moved to Arizona 5 years ago from Ohio and I have been trying to get over to DL ever since.  My last trip to DL was about 35 years ago when I was a teenager and still lived in AZ.  When I married DH, I moved to Ohio.  We took our boys on trips to WDW.  I have been there 11 times.  I have wanted to go back to DL for a long time.  FINALLY we are going!!!  During the Christmas season no less!!  I wasn't sure it was going to happen this year because my son proposed to his GF in June and I wasn't sure when the wedding would be.  Lucky for me they chose October of 2015.  

This thread has been a great help! Sherry you do an amazing job. The info on the first page is so helpful.  The Theme of the Week is awesome. Seeing all the pictures has made me even more excited!  Thank you so much!  I hope I can get some good ones during my trip to contribute next year.

The fact that you all discuss the Hallmark Christmas movies and Peppermint Ice Cream are added bonuses.  I work from home and the Hallmark Channel stays on all through the Countdown to Christmas!

Sorry to have rambled on, but I am just so excited!


----------



## blackjackdelta

We have been here since Sunday and Staying at the GCH, the last three days crowds have been heavier than I expected and Dapper Day is tomorrow. This place is not Macbook pro friendly so I will try to post a pic until we get back home.






Addendum: WWS is closed until the 20th,   such fun

Jack


----------



## KCmike

surgefest said:


> For those who saw the Holidays Version of World of Color last year. What did you think???? i LOVE the regular version. How does the holiday version stack up???



I also love the original version but hate to report that the holiday version was a major letdown.  My whole family came out of it thinking that we wished they would have left the original in its place.  Maybe they will update it this winter?  If I were going back this winter I would personally skip it but how do you skip the major nighttime entertainment in that park?  Again this is only my personal opinion.  On another note I'm a big fan of the overlay of HM, overlay of IASM, and all the other holiday entertainment.


----------



## flyingdumbo127

Thank you again Sherry. I'm sorry you had that experience  The only true snowy weather I've been in was a couple Yosemite trips, otherwise just up in the mountains for day trips as a young kid. I think snow for Christmas would be beautiful but I don't think I'd care to live in it. It sure is hot out there! Back to the CP, so maybe the earlier one is also a good idea for less crowds? Please anyone let me know if you are going either Saturday or Sunday and just to DL in general, it'd be fun to meet up.


----------



## Sherry E

Have a great time, *blackjackdelta*!  Enjoy riding Haunted Mansion Holiday tomorrow!


*PHXscuba --* Great photos!  I was hoping you were back from WDW and would be able to post them!



*Janet -- *I will certainly keep you posted (if you don't find out elsewhere first) about any new discounts or developments that pop up that might open up those _supposedly_ booked PPH and DLH hotel rooms (which I still don't believe are truly booked this far out)/calendar dates in December.  I think that blocks of rooms will open up at some point, but being able to catch them when they do is crucial!  




​





SweetAlex said:


> Bummer . I was afraid of that. Ah well, we'll do our best to just enjoy some of the "quieter" sides of the parks that day. We're only in DLR for the 5 days we have passes so leaving the parks is just not even an option. Miss out on Disney time?! Never!



*SweetAlex --*

You never know.  Crowds sometimes surprise me and do exactly the opposite of what they have done in the past!  Sometimes certain time periods will suddenly be less crowded when they used to be more crowded, and vice versa.  

Don't forget to spend some Disney time at the hotels and in Downtown Disney too -- there are all kinds of cool details and holiday things to see! 





petals said:


> Some of the masks in New Orleans Square are a little creepy looking. Maybe that's just me?!
> 
> I haven't been on haunted mansion since I was 10 and refused to look and fell asleep... I've watched the videos of the Nightmare before Christmas one and watched that dvd as well so I think I might be able to handle that one this year
> 
> Also I go offline for two days and they announce dates! If they do Frozen land in the park will they not take the ice rink out of DTD or are they having two?!



*petals --*

I like the masks and have spent a crazy amount of time photographing every single one of them up close (there are many of them) -- but, to be honest, you are not the first person to say that they are creepy!  Others have said it too.  They are very Mardi Gras-esque, and they fit with the New Orleans theme.

Haunted Mansion Holiday is worth a ride for the gingerbread house in the ballroom/dining room alone, let alone all of the other wonderful details.  The overlay is very extensive.

It is still up in the air as to whether or not there will be anything _Frozen_-ish thrown into DCA at all.  That was never confirmed or made official, so it is _possible_ that it was something that Disney was considering and decided to abandon.  Or maybe it was never a real option at all.

The Parks Blog that came out yesterday was pretty 'thin' in terms of telling us anything new about the seasonal festivities.  Jingle Cruise wasn't even included in it, which may or may not have been an oversight.   I think that the Blog was really just to give the season dates to the people who had been asking for them (us!!).

My feeling is that if there is still any plan to put a meet and greet and a _Frozen_ sing-along in DCA, it would make no sense to have an ice rink in DCA as well as in Downtown Disney.  The Parks Blog said the ice rink would be in DTD.  Having two different _Frozen_-themed ice rinks at Disneyland Resort would not only be overkill but would also be a bad use of space that could go for some other type of activity/event.

And yet, it is almost a certainty that the ice rink will not be in place in DTD until after the Avengers marathon is over, so probably after 11/17 or so.


So I think that either the _Frozen_ plan for DCA was never on the table and MiceAge was completely wrong, or there was a _Frozen_ plan and it got shelved, or the _Frozen_ plan is in the works but the details have not been fine-tuned yet, which is why they have not been announced.  Disney could be trying to figure out if there is way to do a hard ticket event for one or two nights, revolving around _Frozen_.






OHBelle said:


> I am so happy I found this thread!
> 
> My DH and I are planning a trip to Disneyland in early December!
> 
> We moved to Arizona 5 years ago from Ohio and I have been trying to get over to DL ever since.  My last trip to DL was about 35 years ago when I was a teenager and still lived in AZ.  When I married DH, I moved to Ohio.  We took our boys on trips to WDW.  I have been there 11 times.  I have wanted to go back to DL for a long time.  FINALLY we are going!!!  During the Christmas season no less!!  I wasn't sure it was going to happen this year because my son proposed to his GF in June and I wasn't sure when the wedding would be.  Lucky for me they chose October of 2015.
> 
> This thread has been a great help! Sherry you do an amazing job. The info on the first page is so helpful.  The Theme of the Week is awesome. Seeing all the pictures has made me even more excited!  Thank you so much!  I hope I can get some good ones during my trip to contribute next year.
> 
> The fact that you all discuss the Hallmark Christmas movies and Peppermint Ice Cream are added bonuses.  I work from home and the Hallmark Channel stays on all through the Countdown to Christmas!
> 
> Sorry to have rambled on, but I am just so excited!



Welcome, *OHBelle*!

Thank you for joining us -- and thank you for the kind words!  I really appreciate it.  I'm so glad that the thread has been helpful and fun. 

Wow!  You have been away from Disneyland for a very long time!  Needless to say, you will have a lot to catch up on!  There are so, so, so many new things to see.  I'm happy for you that you get to go -- and that you are going during Christmas time, which is so beautiful in the parks, hotels and everywhere.    Do you have an idea of how long the trip might be (how many days)?

Another Countdown to Christmas fan!  A kindred spirit!  And it all starts on 10/31 this year -- !   I am all about the Hallmark Christmas movies, and all about peppermint ice cream (especially Dreyer's Peppermint Wonderland)!  Actually, I'm all about the holiday season in general -- music, decorations, lights, TV specials, treats, you name it!  But I check the Hallmark Channel Facebook page every day, hoping to see another one of their Countdown to Christmas reminders!

 I am one of those people who is not only looking forward to the 12 new movies that Hallmark airs this season, but also seeing all of my favorites over and over again!  Plus, I was delighted to learn that _The Christmas Ornament_ and _A Very Merry Mix-Up_ (two of my favorites from 2013) are coming out on DVD next month -- which means I can clear them off of the DVR and make room for new movies!

Fellow DIS'er *tksbaskets* is another avid Hallmark Countdown to Christmas enthusiast, so you're in good company here!

And fellow DIS'ers *Jamie/DisneyJamieCA* and *PHXscuba* are avid Dreyer's peppermint ice cream enthusiasts as well!  Last year the ice cream was rather elusive at first, and then it appeared a little at a time in stores, and then a lot of it suddenly came out -- and stayed out -- well into the first half of this year.   I am hoping it will be back in the freezer section this month.





flyingdumbo127 said:


> Thank you again Sherry. I'm sorry you had that experience  The only true snowy weather I've been in was a couple Yosemite trips, otherwise just up in the mountains for day trips as a young kid. I think snow for Christmas would be beautiful but I don't think I'd care to live in it. It sure is hot out there! Back to the CP, so maybe the earlier one is also a good idea for less crowds? Please anyone let me know if you are going either Saturday or Sunday and just to DL in general, it'd be fun to meet up.



*flyingdumbo127 --*

Thank you -- normally I would have been fine in 30-degree nighttime weather because I was prepared for it.  The combo of the cold and the pain in my leg and hip was the issue, I think.  But I made it out of the crowd and got back to my hotel room fairly soon, so I could rest.  I hated having to leave the CP while it was still going on -- especially before my favorite part, which is the _Silent Night_ segment -- but I did see Kurt Russell at the Grand Californian Hotel (which was not where I stayed) the next morning.

I think that snow is absolutely gorgeous in photos, isn't it?  Snowy, wintry scenes are stunning -- snow-covered trees and houses and wooded lanes... It's just magical to look at.  Snowmen and snowball fights are just pure fun.  However, as anyone who lives with snow every year (such as *Jenny/rentayenta*) will tell us, it is a pain!  It is not fun to deal with on a regular, ongoing basis.  Plus, pipes freeze and all kinds of mayhem can ensue.  

I don't know if the earlier CP on Saturday would have lighter crowds.  Saturday is supposedly the day that has the worst crowds.  I think that there will still be a lot of people waiting to see the any performance of the CP on either Saturday or Sunday, but the Cast Members probably won't allow them to stand in certain areas during the daytime.  That's why a lot of them plunk down on the benches they see and just stay there for the rest of the day and night!  I would suggest to just be prepared to stake out a spot where you are allowed to stand or wait, at least a couple of hours ahead of time -- if not more than that.

You might want to ask the Cast Members keeping watch over the Candlelight/Town Square area during the daytime where the best place to wait would be.  Even if you don't begin waiting yet, at least you will know where to go.

As we get closer to December I'll have a better idea of what I am doing, and we should know who else will be at Disneyland at the same time, and if anyone is up for the CP.  You're in the right places -- here in this thread and in the December Check-In Thread -- to find other December travelers and CP viewers!


----------



## Jenasweetemotion

KCmike said:


> I also love the original version but hate to report that the holiday version was a major letdown.  My whole family came out of it thinking that we wished they would have left the original in its place.  Maybe they will update it this winter?  If I were going back this winter I would personally skip it but how do you skip the major nighttime entertainment in that park?  Again this is only my personal opinion.  On another note I'm a big fan of the overlay of HM, overlay of IASM, and all the other holiday entertainment.



That's how we felt as well. We said that if it was the same this year that we are going to miss it and do something in it's place. 
On a side note that is how I feel about the Christmas Parade in DL the repetitive short song that we hear every year (like the small world song) and the lack of change has me not watching it and wishing they would do something different if it was just a song change.


----------



## mvf-m11c

Sherry E said:


> *Bret --*
> 
> It will be very interesting to see what's in store for the holiday season this year (any surprises that Disney comes up with) and for next year's 60th anniversary events!
> 
> As I said yesterday, I would be fine with a carbon copy of last year's festivities, if that were to happen (including the hotels and DTD)!  As long as nothing is taken away or removed, I am good with what was at DLR last year for the holidays.



Every year during the holiday or Halloween season is very interesting to see what Disney is going to do during those season from Viva Navidad & WoC: Winter Dreams for the holiday season. I am looking forward to DL 60th anniversary next year.

For sure. It will be nice if the DLR doesn't remove any of the past holiday decorations replacing it with some other decorations that isn't inspiring.


----------



## Sherry E

Jenasweetemotion said:


> That's how we felt as well. We said that if it was the same this year that we are going to miss it and do something in it's place.
> On a side note that is how I feel about the Christmas Parade in DL the repetitive short song that we hear every year (like the small world song) and the lack of change has me not watching it and wishing they would do something different if it was just a song change.



*Jenasweetemotion --*

I probably could have worked Winter Dreams into my schedule somewhere last year and didn't.   I didn't bother with it.   I had read the views and I saw the footage and stills, and it didn't look like anything that I needed to see.

The Christmas Fantasy Parade song is still stuck in my head!  I can hear it now!   As I have mentioned in this thread before, even when I am not taking time to stop and see the parade I seem to encounter it without trying!  I can't escape that song.  The parade itself is cute and fun, but that song drives me nuts.

At least the soundtrack changes a bit in It's a Small World Holiday, to "Jingle Bells" and "Deck the Halls" -- and the fun, themed twists on the Christmas music/lyrics when you get to the Ariel scene and the Toy Story scene -- so it's not the usual IASW song over and over again.




mvf-m11c said:


> Every year during the holiday or Halloween season is very interesting to see what Disney is going to do during those season from Viva Navidad & WoC: Winter Dreams for the holiday season. I am looking forward to DL 60th anniversary next year.
> 
> For sure. It will be nice if the DLR doesn't remove any of the past holiday decorations replacing it with some other decorations that isn't inspiring.



*Bret --*

I think that we know that something will probably change or get removed from the holiday decorations/offerings this year.  Something is always a little different, or some little detail is missing.  On the other hand, last year there was quite a lot of new stuff added in around DLR (in DCA, DTD and the hotels, especially), so maybe they will shock us and add in something totally unexpected.

Whatever the case, we will be on the trail of any new or missing decorations at DLR, so they can't sneak anything past us!


----------



## petals

Sherry E said:


> *petals --*
> 
> I like the masks and have spent a crazy amount of time photographing every single one of them up close (there are many of them) -- but, to be honest, you are not the first person to say that they are creepy!  Others have said it too.  They are very Mardi Gras-esque, and they fit with the New Orleans theme.
> 
> Haunted Mansion Holiday is worth a ride for the gingerbread house in the ballroom/dining room alone, let alone all of the other wonderful details.  The overlay is very extensive.
> 
> It is still up in the air as to whether or not there will be anything _Frozen_-ish thrown into DCA at all.  That was never confirmed or made official, so it is _possible_ that it was something that Disney was considering and decided to abandon.  Or maybe it was never a real option at all.
> 
> The Parks Blog that came out yesterday was pretty 'thin' in terms of telling us anything new about the seasonal festivities.  Jingle Cruise wasn't even included in it, which may or may not have been an oversight.   I think that the Blog was really just to give the season dates to the people who had been asking for them (us!!).
> 
> My feeling is that if there is still any plan to put a meet and greet and a _Frozen_ sing-along in DCA, it would make no sense to have an ice rink in DCA as well as in Downtown Disney.  The Parks Blog said the ice rink would be in DTD.  Having two different _Frozen_-themed ice rinks at Disneyland Resort would not only be overkill but would also be a bad use of space that could go for some other type of activity/event.
> 
> And yet, it is almost a certainty that the ice rink will not be in place in DTD until after the Avengers marathon is over, so probably after 11/17 or so.
> 
> 
> So I think that either the _Frozen_ plan for DCA was never on the table and MiceAge was completely wrong, or there was a _Frozen_ plan and it got shelved, or the _Frozen_ plan is in the works but the details have not been fine-tuned yet, which is why they have not been announced.  Disney could be trying to figure out if there is way to do a hard ticket event for one or two nights, revolving around _Frozen_.



I may give HM a go if I don't chicken out once I get there lol! I got a second email saying something along the lines of there being more announcements 6 weeks before the season starts so maybe they'll announce all this Frozen stuff then. It seems odd that WDW and Hong Kong would get extra holiday Frozen stuff and not Disneyland.


----------



## Sherry E

petals said:


> I may give HM a go if I don't chicken out once I get there lol! I got a second email saying something along the lines of there being more announcements 6 weeks before the season starts so maybe they'll announce all this Frozen stuff then. It seems odd that WDW and Hong Kong would get extra holiday Frozen stuff and not Disneyland.



*petals --*

Of course, never having been to WDW or Hong Kong I am not sure about the available space those parks have, but everything at Disneyland Resort has to be carefully thought out because of a lack of space, and also because certain things just work better at the other resorts than at Disneyland, which has such a large, influential local visitor base.

Six weeks out is usually when the Entertainment Calendar and park hours begin to get filled in, slowly but surely, on the Disneyland website.  So that would be a good time to announce any new events or entertainment, if there is to be any.

However, even when the calendar begins to fill in it is not always complete or correct.  Last year, the Enchantment Lighting of the Winter Castle was left off of the calendar for certain dates in November and December, even though it was happening nightly.  People began to think they would miss it.   I knew that it would be happening nightly (it's a huge part of the season), but I confirmed with someone behind the scenes at DLR that it would be happening as well.  The fact that it was missing from the calendar on certain dates was just an oversight or mistake.

What's interesting is that there should be a Disneyland News press release about the holiday dates now.  Usually, the same day or the day after the Parks Blog announces dates for any season, Disneyland News will post a press release with almost identical language and details.  

I have been waiting for the Holidays press release from Disneyland News, expecting that it would be a carbon copy of what the Parks Blog told us.  Nothing has come through about the Holidays so far -- only about Halloween Time!

So I wonder if Disneyland News is holding back on a Holidays press release until there is more -- a bigger newsworthy event -- to announce???  What was posted in the Parks Blog was not really press release-caliber, I don't think.

Or, maybe Disneyland News is having trouble with its site, because they seem to keep posting the same Halloween Time press release over and over!  Hopefully the Holidays release will come through soon.


​



*Even though this press release references Halloween Time 2014, it is relevant to the Disneyland at Christmas/Holiday Season Superthread as well, as it involves Haunted Mansion Holiday:*

*"Halloween Time 2014 at the Disneyland Resort Fun Facts: Haunted Mansion Holiday" -- Disneyland News press release; September 12, 2014*



> "Tradition Continues with 14 Creepy Creation: Gingerbread House Traps a Gingerbread Zombie"




​
*Also:*

*"Haunted Mansion at Disneyland Park: An Idea that Couldnt be Laid to Rest"  -- Disney Parks Blog; posted on September 12th, 2014 by Valarie Sukovaty, Disneyland Public Relations*

​


----------



## mom2rtk

Sherry E said:


> *Janet -- *I will certainly keep you posted (if you don't find out elsewhere first) about any new discounts or developments that pop up that might open up those _supposedly_ booked PPH and DLH hotel rooms (which I still don't believe are truly booked this far out)/calendar dates in December.  I think that blocks of rooms will open up at some point, but being able to catch them when they do is crucial!



Thanks Sherry! 

I had my friend/TA call today to check and see if moving back a week to that week immediately following Thanksgiving would help. There was nothing available with the discount that week either. At least nothing in a standard room. I'm guessing maybe they remove some of those rooms from inventory just to push the more expensive rooms for a while. So I remain optimistic something will come up.


----------



## Sherry E

mom2rtk said:


> Thanks Sherry!
> 
> I had my friend/TA call today to check and see if moving back a week to that week immediately following Thanksgiving would help. There was nothing available with the discount that week either. At least nothing in a standard room. I'm guessing maybe they remove some of those rooms from inventory just to push the more expensive rooms for a while. So I remain optimistic something will come up.



*Janet --* 

More than likely you are exactly right about some of the rooms being removed from inventory to push the more expensive ones first (hence, the reason why the 20% Disney Visa/Debit discount was suspiciously only available for the premium view GCH rooms!)!  And there are rooms set aside for specific other discounts (AP discounts and general Disney Destinations discounts or PIN codes), so the reservations system just shows "booked" or no availability, but then there will magically be availability after a while.


----------



## blackjackdelta

Rode HM early today, always done well. Then it broke down for about 2 hours, looked like it was back up again by noon. Parks are JAMMED.

Jack


----------



## Sherry E

blackjackdelta said:


> Rode HM early today, always done well. Then it broke down for about 2 hours, looked like it was back up again by noon. Parks are JAMMED.
> 
> Jack



That's what I was just reading -- HMH broke down (already) and the parks are crowded!  In this heat, big crowds won't be fun.

Enjoy your trip, *Jack*!  Have a great time!


----------



## Brunolvr

Sherry E said:


> *Hotel Discount Info (for those who have Disney Visa Debit or Credit Cards):
> 
> Disney Visa Debit Card (which means that the Credit/Rewards card should have the same thing, or better) is offering discounts of "20% on most rooms at any Disneyland® Resort Hotel most Sunday through Thursday nights (subject to availability)":
> 
> Booking period: 9/10/14 - 12/18/14
> Travel dates:  10/26/14 - 12/18/14
> 
> Travel must be completed by 12/19/14.
> 
> 
> Call 866-275-1417 for info.*



Do you know if this discount is good on suites?


----------



## Sherry E

Brunolvr said:


> Do you know if this discount is good on suites?



*Brunolvr --*

My guess is that the Disney Visa discount would not be good on suites.  It probably just covers standard rooms and view rooms. I could be wrong, though.  You might want to call them and ask.

When I called the number and inquired about availability, the Cast Member on the phone told me that their system was showing no availability for my early December dates .  I think that some rooms will eventually open up (based on what has happened in the past), but if you have specific dates in mind you might want to call soon and find out if they have anything for your time frame with the Disney Visa discount!


----------



## flyingdumbo127

Snow  beautiful to look at in pictures, I agree Sherry. I also enjoy hearing about kids playing in snow. Someday when my Mr. Right comes into my life, I think it would be romantic to spend some snow time with him. I just and probably because I did grow up here in CA, don't think I'd care to live in it. 

Thank you for the CP info, that is a great idea to ask a CM in the morning where to stand and get a better idea. I have never been to DL on a weekend let alone during an event. I wish the CP were expanded the way it is in Florida to be more days and during the week but am grateful it is out here at all. I want to have the extra Saturday time to see it since I'll be there anyway and lol that is my reason for going then. When I chatted with DL last week, they told me next month was when more info on the CP should be out but could be longer. I think once we do know times for sure that could help with planning for that. 

Stay cool everyone where its hot like here and have a great weekend.


----------



## KCmike

blackjackdelta said:


> Rode HM early today, always done well. Then it broke down for about 2 hours, looked like it was back up again by noon. Parks are JAMMED.
> 
> Jack



LUCKY!  I can't get enough of HM Overlay.


----------



## Sherry E

flyingdumbo127 said:


> Snow  beautiful to look at in pictures, I agree Sherry. I also enjoy hearing about kids playing in snow. Someday when my Mr. Right comes into my life, I think it would be romantic to spend some snow time with him. I just and probably because I did grow up here in CA, don't think I'd care to live in it.
> 
> Thank you for the CP info, that is a great idea to ask a CM in the morning where to stand and get a better idea. I have never been to DL on a weekend let alone during an event. I wish the CP were expanded the way it is in Florida to be more days and during the week but am grateful it is out here at all. I want to have the extra Saturday time to see it since I'll be there anyway and lol that is my reason for going then. When I chatted with DL last week, they told me next month was when more info on the CP should be out but could be longer. I think once we do know times for sure that could help with planning for that.
> 
> Stay cool everyone where its hot like here and have a great weekend.



*flyingdumbo127 --*

The times of the CP don't really change from year to year, but they may get a later start on certain nights.  The times are usually in the range of 5:30 p.m. and 8 p.m.  It's not going to be much different than that.

Disney will most likely not announce any CP info to the general public.  Because the seating is extremely limited (mainly to invited guests only, and to a small group of people who pay big bucks for the VIP tour this year, I suppose), they don't typically advertise the CP or the narrators, but the names of the narrators will leak out in cyberspace over time.  

I think that Disney keeps the details of the CP under wraps, to try to keep the crowds down a bit.  If the narrator happened to be someone really popular, can you imagine the mayhem that would ensue if Disney announced it?  Let's say that someone like Brad Pitt were going to be narrating (which I doubt would ever happen).  There would be madness on the loose in Town Square if people found out.

There are probably people who have been going to Disneyland for many years who have no idea that the CP even exists.  I met one such lady last year -- she had recovered from heart surgery and was treating herself to her annual trip to Disneyland (she had been to Disneyland on its opening day in 1955).  She had never been to DL over the CP weekend and had no idea what it was.


----------



## rentayenta

Does anyone think CP will affect the crowds in DTD?


----------



## Sherry E

rentayenta said:


> Does anyone think CP will affect the crowds in DTD?



*Jenny --*

There may be some extra people milling about in DTD, especially near the ice rink, Winter Village and Earl of Sandwich, but I think the bulk of people will be in DL or DCA.  There could be some people who head to the hotels for dinner too, but I don't think that DTD and the hotels will be swamped with people beyond what they already would be on a weekend night during the holiday season -- and DTD is usually busy/bustling, but not insanely packed.

I could be totally wrong, of course, but those are my thoughts.


----------



## rentayenta

Sherry E said:


> *Jenny --*
> 
> There may be some extra people milling about in DTD, especially near the ice rink, Winter Village and Earl of Sandwich, but I think the bulk of people will be in DL or DCA.  There could be some people who head to the hotels for dinner too, but I don't think that DTD and the hotels will be swamped with people beyond what they already would be on a weekend night during the holiday season -- and DTD is usually busy/bustling, but not insanely packed.
> 
> I could be totally wrong, of course, but those are my thoughts.





Thanks girl!  We arrive to So Cal on 12/6 and it's impossible for us to not go to DTD for a gingerbread cookie and then hop on over to the GCH for some hot chocolate for the kids and cocktail for us. Its this fun tradition when we go during December. 

I hope my kids want to ice skate this year. The rink is so cool. I'm glad DTD is getting some holiday attention.


----------



## tksbaskets

I'm hoping DL isn't TOO awful crowded on CP weekend  *Sherry* _A Snow Globe Christmas_ is available for pre-order on Amazon as well.


----------



## DLmama

I realized I have a bunch of pictures of HMH and none of NOS.  I'll need to change that this year.


----------



## dolphingirl47

Sherry E said:


> 2.  Corinna was 100% correct!  She said that she was positive that the announcement of the official season start date would come in this week, while she was in Hungary, because that's the kind of timing she has!  And that's exactly what happened!



I was just about to comment on this. I am a little sad that the Holiday Season officially starts on the day we leave for Aulani. Still, most things should be in place by then and everything will be in full swing when we come back on November 23rd.

I can't believe that it is now under two months until we leave for Disneyland. I managed to make the first dining reservation yesterday. We are going to do the Surf's Up Character Breakfast at Paradise Pier the first morning.

This is one of the two theme weeks that I have something to contribute to. I am doing the code word challenge so I am just posting the photos because I can and not to enter the contest.

























Corinna


----------



## mom2rtk

IMG_0044_1 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_5062 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_5138 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_5134 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_5147 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_5193 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_0122 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_0201_1 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_0225 by mom2rtk, on Flickr





IMG_9974 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_3945 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_3949 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_3951 by mom2rtk, on Flickr

url=https://flic.kr/p/nEnb3o]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




[/url]IMG_3953 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_9979 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_9993 by mom2rtk, on Flickr


----------



## Sherry E

I've got *Janet's* and *DLmama's* posts entered into the random draw.  Great photos!  

I did not give *Corinna* an entry into the draw, as she is doing the Challenge.


​




rentayenta said:


> Thanks girl!  We arrive to So Cal on 12/6 and it's impossible for us to not go to DTD for a gingerbread cookie and then hop on over to the GCH for some hot chocolate for the kids and cocktail for us. Its this fun tradition when we go during December.
> 
> I hope my kids want to ice skate this year. The rink is so cool. I'm glad DTD is getting some holiday attention.



*Jenny --*

I agree on all points!  

The ice rink that was in DTD in 2012 -- which went up in October 2012 and had a flimsy _Secret of the Wings_ theme -- was kind of bland.  The good thing about it was that it was covered, which was nice as people could skate in the rain.  

Other than the covering, though... the 2012 "Village" was a mere shell of what it was to become in 2013, and the giant Christmas tree was gone in 2012 too.  I suppose that Disney had not yet figured out a way to keep the tree up and the ice rink in place in 2012.  Without that tree sitting between the DLH and DTD, DTD felt really lacking in holiday merriment.  It's amazing how much a large tree can make a difference.

I was glad to see that, after 2012, Disney at least put some additional thought into how to stage the rink, the Village and the huge tree in DTD so that those elements could all work together to create a nice holiday atmosphere.  Plus, the other restaurants and shops in DTD stepped up their game and added in more trees or themed decorations.  Suddenly Disney added some carolers in DTD on certain nights in December too.  It seemed like they were making an effort to liven up DTD for the season.  It would be taking a step backwards if the Village and rink were taken away at this point, but I really didn't think they would put up a rink after the Avengers Marathon -- and yet, it seems that is what's going to happen!

I agree about the gingerbread cookie and the GCH as well!  Especially on a down night, when you're not in the parks, it would almost be a crime to not enjoy all that the GCH has to offer in terms of holiday cheer, and DTD is full of energy and holiday hustle and bustle.





tksbaskets said:


> I'm hoping DL isn't TOO awful crowded on CP weekend  *Sherry* _A Snow Globe Christmas_ is available for pre-order on Amazon as well.



*TK --*

Oooooooooh!  Thank you so much for telling me that!  I had no idea that _A Snow Globe Christmas_ was coming out on DVD.  I only knew about _A Very Merry Mix-Up_ and _The Christmas Ornament_!  Right there are 3 movies that I can clear off of the DVR if I can get them on DVD, which will free up space for new movies and all-new Travel Channel holiday specials!  If only they would put out _Let it Snow_ and _Snow Bride_ on DVD too...




dolphingirl47 said:


> I was just about to comment on this. I am a little sad that the Holiday Season officially starts on the day we leave for Aulani. Still, most things should be in place by then and everything will be in full swing when we come back on November 23rd.
> 
> I can't believe that it is now under two months until we leave for Disneyland. I managed to make the first dining reservation yesterday. We are going to do the Surf's Up Character Breakfast at Paradise Pier the first morning.
> 
> This is one of the two theme weeks that I have something to contribute to. I am doing the code word challenge so I am just posting the photos because I can and not to enter the contest.
> 
> Corinna



*Corinna --*

You're right -- most things will be in place by your first DLR visit (pre-Aulani).  I really think that Disney will do what they have been doing for the last couple of years and just run the Christmas parade and the holiday fireworks early, and IASWH will be up.   Everything will be in full swing by the time you get back to DLR on 11/23 (including the ice rink and Winter Village in Downtown Disney).  I think that the only things that might not be in place until 11/27 are the carolers and Santa at the 3 hotels.

Of course, Jingle Cruise is still a mystery.  It doesn't seem like it would be a difficult thing to do once again -- and why only try it for one year and then end it?  That said, Erin at the Parks Blog did not answer anyone's questions about Jingle Cruise -- and several of us asked.  It seems like JC would have been on her list of returning holiday events for 2014, but she didn't mention it.  It is, however, returning to WDW.  So...who knows?  Maybe there is some unknown reason why Disney decided not to bring back Jingle Cruise to DL, but hopefully it will return.

Surf's Up is a fun meal.  The character interaction is really good.  I will have to try it again at some point, though Goofy's is still my favorite!


----------



## OHBelle

> Welcome, *OHBelle*!
> 
> Thank you for joining us -- and thank you for the kind words!  I really appreciate it.  I'm so glad that the thread has been helpful and fun.
> 
> Wow!  You have been away from Disneyland for a very long time!  Needless to say, you will have a lot to catch up on!  There are so, so, so many new things to see.  I'm happy for you that you get to go -- and that you are going during Christmas time, which is so beautiful in the parks, hotels and everywhere.    Do you have an idea of how long the trip might be (how many days)?
> 
> Another Countdown to Christmas fan!  A kindred spirit!  And it all starts on 10/31 this year -- !   I am all about the Hallmark Christmas movies, and all about peppermint ice cream (especially Dreyer's Peppermint Wonderland)!  Actually, I'm all about the holiday season in general -- music, decorations, lights, TV specials, treats, you name it!  But I check the Hallmark Channel Facebook page every day, hoping to see another one of their Countdown to Christmas reminders!
> 
> I am one of those people who is not only looking forward to the 12 new movies that Hallmark airs this season, but also seeing all of my favorites over and over again!  Plus, I was delighted to learn that _The Christmas Ornament_ and _A Very Merry Mix-Up_ (two of my favorites from 2013) are coming out on DVD next month -- which means I can clear them off of the DVR and make room for new movies!
> 
> Fellow DIS'er *tksbaskets* is another avid Hallmark Countdown to Christmas enthusiast, so you're in good company here!
> 
> And fellow DIS'ers *Jamie/DisneyJamieCA* and *PHXscuba* are avid Dreyer's peppermint ice cream enthusiasts as well!  Last year the ice cream was rather elusive at first, and then it appeared a little at a time in stores, and then a lot of it suddenly came out -- and stayed out -- well into the first half of this year.   I am hoping it will be back in the freezer section this month.



Thanks Sherry.
We will only be doing three days in the parks, but that is better than zero!  We plan on driving over from AZ on December 3 and doing our park days on the 4th, 5th and 6th.  We will drive back home on the 7th.  A short visit, but we plan on making more of them.  I won't wait another 30+ years this time! 

The Countdown to Christmas starts the day after my birthday! I can't wait!   I watch them all, new and classics!  I loved A Very Merry Mix-Up last year too. One my favorites is Moonlight and Mistletoe, I think it is a few years old. I work from home and my TV stays on Hallmark during the whole countdown.   There is nothing better than working with Christmas movies on in the background. 

I adore seasonal goodies!  Pumpkin and Peppermint! (not together though ) We are headed to my husband's old hometown next month for the their annual Pumpkin Show.  Lots of yummy Pumpkin goodies!


----------



## Sherry E

OHBelle said:


> Thanks Sherry.
> We will only be doing three days in the parks, but that is better than zero!  We plan on driving over from AZ on December 3 and doing our park days on the 4th, 5th and 6th.  We will drive back home on the 7th.  A short visit, but we plan on making more of them.  I won't wait another 30+ years this time!
> 
> The Countdown to Christmas starts the day after my birthday! I can't wait!   I watch them all, new and classics!  I loved A Very Merry Mix-Up last year too. One my favorites is Moonlight and Mistletoe, I think it is a few years old. I work from home and my TV stays on Hallmark during the whole countdown.   There is nothing better than working with Christmas movies on in the background.
> 
> I adore seasonal goodies!  Pumpkin and Peppermint! (not together though ) We are headed to my husband's old hometown next month for the their annual Pumpkin Show.  Lots of yummy Pumpkin goodies!




*OHBelle --*

You're absolutely right!  Three days are better than zero days, especially after not visiting Disneyland for over 30 years!  Depending on the people in question and what their specific interests are, many folks can get a lot done in 3 days -- or even all that they want to do.  I think you'll have a great trip.  Honestly, the holidays at Disneyland Resort are so beautiful and lively that I would even go for just one day to soak in as much holiday cheer as I could.  You can get a lot of bang for your buck in a short period of time during the holiday season.

I loved _Moonlight & Mistletoe_ too (with Tom Arnold and Candace Cameron Bure)!  I do exactly what you do -- as soon as the Countdown to Christmas begins, I turn to the Hallmark Channel and it generally stays there as background sound while I am doing other things on the computer, throughout most of 2 months.  Sometimes I have time to watch the movies so I do that too, of course, but I find that leaving the marathon on in the background is sort of the equivalent of leaving Christmas songs on in the background, but better -- it sets the mood and sort of creates a bubble of holiday cheer.

Plus, these Countdowns to Christmas are ways for me to catch up on the older Hallmark movies that have somehow escaped me.  I think I have seen 75% of them, but there are some that I have just not made time or had time to watch.  Every year I manage to watch at least a few that I have never seen before.  I like the mix of the older and new movies.

Yes, pumpkin and peppermint do not go well together at all!  In my separate Halloween Time at DLR Superthread I have been tracking all of the Fall/Harvest/Halloween goodies that have been popping up in stores since July, and the number of items with seasonal makeovers was really surprising to me.  I could be wrong, but it seems as though the number of items with Fall versions has increased in the last couple of years, so I can only imagine how many cranberry/gingerbread/peppermint/pine items are headed our way this year too!

Then again, even though Halloween things began hitting the shelves in July (slowly), I didn't see my first Halloween TV commercial until a couple of days ago.  It was still pretty early compared when Halloween commercials used to begin (in prehistoric days), but not as early as I expected given the appearance of pumpkin-y things on store shelves!

Since your birthday is the day before Halloween, does that mean you do a combo birthday-Halloween celebration every year, or do you celebrate the two days separately?  I know that some people find that a birthday close to a holiday of any kind is a blessing, while others say it's a curse!


----------



## Misskitty3

rentayenta said:


> Thanks girl!  We arrive to So Cal on 12/6 and it's impossible for us to not go to DTD for a gingerbread cookie and then hop on over to the GCH for some hot chocolate for the kids and cocktail for us. Its this fun tradition when we go during December.
> 
> I hope my kids want to ice skate this year. The rink is so cool. I'm glad DTD is getting some holiday attention.



Do you get the cookies at Marcelines?  And where at the GC can you get hot chocolate?  Sounds like a great tradition!


----------



## Sherry E

Speaking of hot chocolate/hot cocoa (when it is hotter than Hades outside right now )...

Does anyone here use a Keurig, and if so... have you used it to make cocoa or tea?

I drink enough coffee that having a cheaper drip coffee maker and cheaper coffee makes more sense for me (the K-Cups are expensive).  

However, during the winter I like to drink cocoa and tea -- not as frequently as I drink coffee, but just here and there.  So a Keurig would make more financial sense for random cups of cocoa and tea, or if I wanted to serve a guest a cup of coffee that was actually palatable (unlike the current coffee I brew on the drip).  Plus, I hate having to boil the water for cocoa and tea.  It's so annoying.  I've tried microwaving too, and the water is lukewarm in 4 minutes.

I have the opportunity to get a free Keurig (I think it's a special edition version of it) through one of my survey panels, and it comes with a sample pack of tea, cocoa and plenty of coffee, of course.  I just don't know if I want to use my accumulated points on the Keurig if it's not worth it.  I hear about issues with it breaking down after a year or 6 months, so I am skeptical. 

But I need a better way of making a cup of tea or cocoa that doesn't involve difficult tasks such as...boiling water.  Winter is on its way, and I must be prepared for those Arctic 50-degree nights.  If the Keurig only made hot apple cider too, I'd be ready to rock with my holiday beverages!


----------



## Dot2Vegas

Sherry E said:
			
		

> Speaking of hot chocolate/hot cocoa (when it is hotter than Hades outside right now )...
> 
> Does anyone here use a Keurig, and if so... have you used it to make cocoa or tea?
> 
> I drink enough coffee that having a cheaper drip coffee maker and cheaper coffee makes more sense for me (the K-Cups are expensive).
> 
> However, during the winter I like to drink cocoa and tea -- not as frequently as I drink coffee, but just here and there.  So a Keurig would make more financial sense for random cups of cocoa and tea, or if I wanted to serve a guest a cup of coffee that was actually palatable (unlike the current coffee I brew on the drip).  Plus, I hate having to boil the water for cocoa and tea.  It's so annoying.  I've tried microwaving too, and the water is lukewarm in 4 minutes.
> 
> I have the opportunity to get a free Keurig (I think it's a special edition version of it) through one of my survey panels, and it comes with a sample pack of tea, cocoa and plenty of coffee, of course.  I just don't know if I want to use my accumulated points on the Keurig if it's not worth it.  I hear about issues with it breaking down after a year or 6 months, so I am skeptical.
> 
> But I need a better way of making a cup of tea or cocoa that doesn't involve difficult tasks such as...boiling water.  Winter is on its way, and I must be prepared for those Arctic 50-degree nights.  If the Keurig only made hot apple cider too, I'd be ready to rock with my holiday beverages!



I have a knock off Keurig so your results may vary, but I did not like the hot cocoa :-( I found it way too weak and watery (I used swiss miss). I stick with instant hot cocoa and boiling water or homemade hot cocoa for special occasions. 
I loved tea in the Keurig, when I visit MIL thats what she has for me. I drink far too much tea throughout the day, so using the cups isnt affordable for me!


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

Sherry E said:


> Speaking of hot chocolate/hot cocoa (when it is hotter than Hades outside right now )...  Does anyone here use a Keurig, and if so... have you used it to make cocoa or tea?  I drink enough coffee that having a cheaper drip coffee maker and cheaper coffee makes more sense for me (the K-Cups are expensive).  However, during the winter I like to drink cocoa and tea -- not as frequently as I drink coffee, but just here and there.  So a Keurig would make more financial sense for random cups of cocoa and tea, or if I wanted to serve a guest a cup of coffee that was actually palatable (unlike the current coffee I brew on the drip).  Plus, I hate having to boil the water for cocoa and tea.  It's so annoying.  I've tried microwaving too, and the water is lukewarm in 4 minutes.  I have the opportunity to get a free Keurig (I think it's a special edition version of it) through one of my survey panels, and it comes with a sample pack of tea, cocoa and plenty of coffee, of course.  I just don't know if I want to use my accumulated points on the Keurig if it's not worth it.  I hear about issues with it breaking down after a year or 6 months, so I am skeptical.  But I need a better way of making a cup of tea or cocoa that doesn't involve difficult tasks such as...boiling water.  Winter is on its way, and I must be prepared for those Arctic 50-degree nights.  If the Keurig only made hot apple cider too, I'd be ready to rock with my holiday beverages!



We have a Keurig and use it all the time! We buy the k-cups sometimes, but we actually just by our favorite coffee from Costco, grind it and use the reusable k-cup in the morning. We've used the tea & hot chocolate k-cups and they are great, but again sometimes just use it to boil water and use tea bags/hot chocolate packs. 

  We use it for a lot more than I thought we would. Anytime we need hot water, really. DH uses to make beans. Those cup o' soup things, which the kids use during Nutcracker season. I think ours was money well spent and couldn't imagine not having it now.

  Speaking of Nutcracker, the girls had auditions today. That show is the pinnacle of the holiday season to me!

ETA: They do have Apple Cider. Also Caramel Apple Cider, which I may just have to order!


----------



## tksbaskets

Sherry E said:


> *TK --*
> 
> Oooooooooh!  Thank you so much for telling me that!  I had no idea that _A Snow Globe Christmas_ was coming out on DVD.  I only knew about _A Very Merry Mix-Up_ and _The Christmas Ornament_!  Right there are 3 movies that I can clear off of the DVR if I can get them on DVD, which will free up space for new movies and all-new Travel Channel holiday specials!  If only they would put out _Let it Snow_ and _Snow Bride_ on DVD too...



That would complete all my favorites as well! 






*Pictures from 2013*















HMH


----------



## Jenasweetemotion

Just got my hands on some Peppermint Wonderland tonight at our local Lucky's.  The lady said ringing me out "Don't you think it is a little early to celebrate Christmas". I say NO it is never too early.


----------



## Misskitty3

DisneyJamieCA said:


> We have a Keurig and use it all the time! We buy the k-cups sometimes, but we actually just by our favorite coffee from Costco, grind it and use the reusable k-cup in the morning. We've used the tea & hot chocolate k-cups and they are great, but again sometimes just use it to boil water and use tea bags/hot chocolate packs.
> 
> We use it for a lot more than I thought we would. Anytime we need hot water, really. DH uses to make beans. Those cup o' soup things, which the kids use during Nutcracker season. I think ours was money well spent and couldn't imagine not having it now.
> 
> Speaking of Nutcracker, the girls had auditions today. That show is the pinnacle of the holiday season to me!
> 
> ETA: They do have Apple Cider. Also Caramel Apple Cider, which I may just have to order!



I was just going to post about the apple cider k-cups.  We don't have a Keurig but our orthodontist does and one of the choices is apple cider.  Yum!

I admit, I use the microwave for tea and hot chocolate....


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

Jenasweetemotion said:


> Just got my hands on some Peppermint Wonderland tonight at our local Lucky's.  The lady said ringing me out "Don't you think it is a little early to celebrate Christmas". I say NO it is never too early.



Oh, I'm on the hunt now!


----------



## siskaren

Jenasweetemotion said:


> Just got my hands on some Peppermint Wonderland tonight at our local Lucky's.  The lady said ringing me out "Don't you think it is a little early to celebrate Christmas". I say NO it is never too early.



I saw both Pumpkin Patch and Peppermint Wonderland at my local Walmart tonight, but I  have some other ice cream I need to finish up first.


----------



## tksbaskets

Jenasweetemotion said:


> Just got my hands on some Peppermint Wonderland tonight at our local Lucky's.  The lady said ringing me out "Don't you think it is a little early to celebrate Christmas". I say NO it is never too early.



You're darned tootin'!  Never too early for that ice cream.  Lucky you!!


----------



## Jenasweetemotion

siskaren said:


> I saw both Pumpkin Patch and Peppermint Wonderland at my local Walmart tonight, but I  have some other ice cream I need to finish up first.



Yep it was right next to the Pumpkin Patch ice cream!

Also just wanted to say that I love hot chocolate in my Keurig but I always add flavored coffee creamer on the bottom and then brew hot chocolate on top. It makes it very creamy. My favorite is Sweet Cream creamer but I do add Peppermint Mocha also and it is so yummy.


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

Jenasweetemotion said:


> Yep it was right next to the Pumpkin Patch ice cream!  Also just wanted to say that I love hot chocolate in my Keurig but I always add flavored coffee creamer on the bottom and then brew hot chocolate on top. It makes it very creamy. My favorite is Sweet Cream creamer but I do add Peppermint Mocha also and it is so yummy.



I have never thought to do that, but that is brilliant!


----------



## pudinhd

DisneyJamieCA said:


> We have a Keurig and use it all the time! We buy the k-cups sometimes, but we actually just by our favorite coffee from Costco, grind it and use the reusable k-cup in the morning. We've used the tea & hot chocolate k-cups and they are great, but again sometimes just use it to boil water and use tea bags/hot chocolate packs.
> 
> We use it for a lot more than I thought we would. Anytime we need hot water, really. DH uses to make beans. Those cup o' soup things, which the kids use during Nutcracker season. I think ours was money well spent and couldn't imagine not having it now.
> 
> Speaking of Nutcracker, the girls had auditions today. That show is the pinnacle of the holiday season to me!
> 
> ETA: They do have Apple Cider. Also Caramel Apple Cider, which I may just have to order!



We don't drink coffee, but we have a Keurig and love it!!  We use it for cold drinks, hot cocoa, tea, and cider.  I love, love, love the Green Mountain Naturals apple cider!!!


----------



## Sherry E

I am so excited to see that there have been official Peppermint Wonderland sightings by two different DIS'ers!!!  Wheeeeeeeeee!  Thank you so much, *Jenasweetemotion* and *siskaren*, for reporting back with your ice cream findings!

Now I am on the prowl, back to stalking the frozen food section once again!

It is funny what a difference a few months can make where the Peppermint Wonderland ice cream is concerned _(and, again, remember that if all goes as it should go, this Dreyer's peppermint ice cream should be somewhere at Disneyland Resort when the season begins in November, but it may be in unexpected places and not in the actual ice cream shops, which is what happened last year due to some bizarre "tub size" issue)_.   Just 3 months ago, *Jamie/DisneyJamieCA* saw a stash of the ice cream at Grocery Outlet, but it seemed more like a leftover stash from the previous holiday season that hadn't sold yet.  I saw some at my local CVS in April, and it had a bit of freezer burn on it.  Even when I saw the ice cream in February, it didn't seem quite right.

February, April and June all seem too early for Peppermint Wonderland.  September, however... September is not too early at all, given the weird availability of that ice cream (in regular stores and in Disneyland)!  Sometimes it is available and sometimes it isn't.  Sometimes it is only Slow Churned that is available and not the yummier, pinker Grand version.  It seems to disappear from my stores quickly, or it hides way behind the Pumpkin ice cream, making it difficult to find!  When I do find it on the shelf, I seem to find no more than 3 or 4 cartons of it, and sometimes fewer than that.  

So, this ice cream is a 'jump on it when I see it' sort of thing, because if I don't grab it I can't be sure that I will be able to find it again for a while.  Dreyer's seems to either put out too little or too much of the ice cream and I never know which way they are going with it every year.

The Peppermint Wonderland Mania begins once again!   Those who were here last year -- *Jamie, TK, PHXscuba, siskaren, pudinhd, Gisele, etc.* -- will remember the madness that ensued in the quest for the ice cream.  Even the people who don't like peppermint ice cream at all -- such as *Janet* and *Jenny* -- will remember the madness of it all.   It got to the point where I was hearing ice cream voices talking to me in the frozen foods section of the store, as the whimsical-yet-somewhat-diabolical snowman on the front of the carton tempted me with promises of pepperminty goodness.

And so it begins again...



​


*TK --* 

1) I pre-ordered _A Snow Globe Christmas_ (thank you again for the heads up on that!), _A Very Merry Mix-Up_ and _The Christmas Ornament_ on Amazon.  I had some leftover gift card money sitting in my Amazon account, and it was just enough to cover the movies!  It serves a dual purpose because I will have the DVDs, but I can clear the movies off of my DVR and make room for the next wave of movies I will want to record!;  and 

2)  Very, very nice photos you just posted!  I am so impressed with that shot of the gingerbread house in HMH!  I love the 2 photos immediately underneath it as well, and I love the photo with Jack Skellington!




*Jamie --*

I remember your Nutcracker updates last year (and the Nutcracker pins that another DIS'er spotted at DLR after you got back from your trip)!  I can't believe we are almost up to that point in the year again!




*Dot2Vegas*, *Jamie*, *Misskitty3*, *Jenasweetemotion* (I love the idea of adding the creamer on the bottom and brewing the hot chocolate over it -- I will have to try it!) and *pudinhd* --

Thank you all so much for the feedback and info on the Keurig/cocoa/tea/cider situation!  I really appreciate it.  I like the idea that it is such a versatile machine, and can handle different types of drinks (I think you can even make iced tea too).  The K-cups are definitely too expensive to buy on a regular basis, so my usual coffee consumption would probably not be managed with that machine (or I could get the reusable cup that Jamie mentioned), but I already have a stash of sample K-cups (from Folgers, Maxwell House, Gevalia and Lipton) and another sample pack comes with the machine I would be getting, so that is a start!  The cider K-cups I would have to buy separately, as I don't _think_ they are included in the sampler (I could be wrong, though).

And, again, the Keurig would be free -- as in, no money spent on it by me -- but I would be using accumulated points towards it through my survey panel site (and I can also get a breakfast sandwich maker in addition to the Keurig!)

I think this is the same machine I would be getting -- the photo looks the same as the one on my panel's site:

http://www.hayneedle.com/product/ke...38ACFdGCfgods74ASg#pr-header-back-to-top-link

I am guessing this is just the basic, garden variety Keurig and nothing too complicated.   I noticed that one of the reviews said it was a loud machine, and someone else said that one of the beverages didn't stay hot (which is the problem I already have with my cocoa and tea)  But...if I can get it for free, I suppose it's worth it -- just for the versatility alone.

​


----------



## dolphingirl47

Sherry E said:


> *Corinna --*
> 
> You're right -- most things will be in place by your first DLR visit (pre-Aulani).  I really think that Disney will do what they have been doing for the last couple of years and just run the Christmas parade and the holiday fireworks early, and IASWH will be up.   Everything will be in full swing by the time you get back to DLR on 11/23 (including the ice rink and Winter Village in Downtown Disney).  I think that the only things that might not be in place until 11/27 are the carolers and Santa at the 3 hotels.
> 
> Of course, Jingle Cruise is still a mystery.  It doesn't seem like it would be a difficult thing to do once again -- and why only try it for one year and then end it?  That said, Erin at the Parks Blog did not answer anyone's questions about Jingle Cruise -- and several of us asked.  It seems like JC would have been on her list of returning holiday events for 2014, but she didn't mention it.  It is, however, returning to WDW.  So...who knows?  Maybe there is some unknown reason why Disney decided not to bring back Jingle Cruise to DL, but hopefully it will return.
> 
> Surf's Up is a fun meal.  The character interaction is really good.  I will have to try it again at some point, though Goofy's is still my favorite!



I did not really rate Jingle Cruise at Walt Disney World last year so I won't be too upset if it won't make a reappearance at Disneyland this year. I am really looking forward to Haunted Mansion Holiday, which I adore, It's A Small World Holiday and Viva Navidad though.

Fortunately we will be at Disneyland until December 1st so I should have plenty of opportunity to enjoy the carollers, decorations and Santas at the hotels.

I love the Surf's Up Breakfast. The food is lovely and somewhat unusual and as a big Stitch fan, this is a must do for me as Stitch seems to have fallen out of favour at Disneyland.

Corinna


----------



## tksbaskets

Sherry E said:


> I am so excited to see that there have been official Peppermint Wonderland sightings by two different DIS'ers!!!  Wheeeeeeeeee!  Thank you so much, *Jenasweetemotion* and *siskaren*, for reporting back with your ice cream findings!
> 
> Now I am on the prowl, back to stalking the frozen food section once again!
> 
> It is funny what a difference a few months can make where the Peppermint Wonderland ice cream is concerned _(and, again, remember that if all goes as it should go, this Dreyer's peppermint ice cream should be somewhere at Disneyland Resort when the season begins in November, but it may be in unexpected places and not in the actual ice cream shops, which is what happened last year due to some bizarre "tub size" issue)_.   Just 3 months ago, *Jamie/DisneyJamieCA* saw a stash of the ice cream at Grocery Outlet, but it seemed more like a leftover stash from the previous holiday season that hadn't sold yet.  I saw some at my local CVS in April, and it had a bit of freezer burn on it.  Even when I saw the ice cream in February, it didn't seem quite right.
> 
> February, April and June all seem too early for Peppermint Wonderland.  September, however... September is not too early at all, given the weird availability of that ice cream (in regular stores and in Disneyland)!  Sometimes it is available and sometimes it isn't.  Sometimes it is only Slow Churned that is available and not the yummier, pinker Grand version.  It seems to disappear from my stores quickly, or it hides way behind the Pumpkin ice cream, making it difficult to find!  When I do find it on the shelf, I seem to find no more than 3 or 4 cartons of it, and sometimes fewer than that.
> 
> So, this ice cream is a 'jump on it when I see it' sort of thing, because if I don't grab it I can't be sure that I will be able to find it again for a while.  Dreyer's seems to either put out too little or too much of the ice cream and I never know which way they are going with it every year.
> 
> The Peppermint Wonderland Mania begins once again!   Those who were here last year -- *Jamie, TK, PHXscuba, siskaren, pudinhd, Gisele, etc.* -- will remember the madness that ensued in the quest for the ice cream.  Even the people who don't like peppermint ice cream at all -- such as *Janet* and *Jenny* -- will remember the madness of it all.   It got to the point where I was hearing ice cream voices talking to me in the frozen foods section of the store, as the whimsical-yet-somewhat-diabolical snowman on the front of the carton tempted me with promises of pepperminty goodness.
> 
> And so it begins again...
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> *TK --*
> 
> 1) I pre-ordered _A Snow Globe Christmas_ (thank you again for the heads up on that!), _A Very Merry Mix-Up_ and _The Christmas Ornament_ on Amazon.  I had some leftover gift card money sitting in my Amazon account, and it was just enough to cover the movies!  It serves a dual purpose because I will have the DVDs, but I can clear the movies off of my DVR and make room for the next wave of movies I will want to record!;  and
> 
> 2)  Very, very nice photos you just posted!  I am so impressed with that shot of the gingerbread house in HMH!  I love the 2 photos immediately underneath it as well, and I love the photo with Jack Skellington!



I'm on the hunt again today for the elusive Peppermint Ice Cream - and not the slow churned stuff!

I still laugh when I see the Jack picture.  Why do I seem to be the only one in my family who actually looks 'dead'??  Guess I can pull off scary better than my men folk.


----------



## PixiDustDears

I love HMH!  I can't wait to see the new gingerbread house.  And I realized I really need to take more pictures of NOS.  I always seem to get a bit claustrophobic in that area but everyones pictures are so pretty and inspiring that Im just going to have to try again.


----------



## Vintage Mouseketeer

Ok, I cheated a bit , these are from this weekend.





















































Ysell


----------



## OHBelle

Sherry E said:


> *OHBelle --*
> 
> You're absolutely right!  Three days are better than zero days, especially after not visiting Disneyland for over 30 years!  Depending on the people in question and what their specific interests are, many folks can get a lot done in 3 days -- or even all that they want to do.  I think you'll have a great trip.  Honestly, the holidays at Disneyland Resort are so beautiful and lively that I would even go for just one day to soak in as much holiday cheer as I could.  You can get a lot of bang for your buck in a short period of time during the holiday season.
> 
> I loved _Moonlight & Mistletoe_ too (with Tom Arnold and Candace Cameron Bure)!  I do exactly what you do -- as soon as the Countdown to Christmas begins, I turn to the Hallmark Channel and it generally stays there as background sound while I am doing other things on the computer, throughout most of 2 months.  Sometimes I have time to watch the movies so I do that too, of course, but I find that leaving the marathon on in the background is sort of the equivalent of leaving Christmas songs on in the background, but better -- it sets the mood and sort of creates a bubble of holiday cheer.
> 
> Plus, these Countdowns to Christmas are ways for me to catch up on the older Hallmark movies that have somehow escaped me.  I think I have seen 75% of them, but there are some that I have just not made time or had time to watch.  Every year I manage to watch at least a few that I have never seen before.  I like the mix of the older and new movies.
> 
> Yes, pumpkin and peppermint do not go well together at all!  In my separate Halloween Time at DLR Superthread I have been tracking all of the Fall/Harvest/Halloween goodies that have been popping up in stores since July, and the number of items with seasonal makeovers was really surprising to me.  I could be wrong, but it seems as though the number of items with Fall versions has increased in the last couple of years, so I can only imagine how many cranberry/gingerbread/peppermint/pine items are headed our way this year too!
> 
> Then again, even though Halloween things began hitting the shelves in July (slowly), I didn't see my first Halloween TV commercial until a couple of days ago.  It was still pretty early compared when Halloween commercials used to begin (in prehistoric days), but not as early as I expected given the appearance of pumpkin-y things on store shelves!
> 
> Since your birthday is the day before Halloween, does that mean you do a combo birthday-Halloween celebration every year, or do you celebrate the two days separately?  I know that some people find that a birthday close to a holiday of any kind is a blessing, while others say it's a curse!



I also consider the Christmas movies in the background the equivalent of having Christmas music on.

I feel like I have seen so many of the Holiday movies, but I always seem to catch  one that I have never seen before.  I missed The Christmas Ornament last holiday season somehow, but was able to catch in July! It was awesome watching it when it was 115 degrees outside.  

I have noticed quite a bit of pumpkin items out already.  I have been looking for the Jello Pumpkin Spice instant pudding, but no luck yet. I love to make parfaits with it, using gingersnaps and cool whip.  I bookmarked the Impulsive Buy that you referenced a couple of days ago, what a great source for seasonal items!

My birthday has mostly been separate from Halloween.  One time, when I was about 8, my Mom got me a cake with a pumpkin on it.  I was not happy about that.  I thought it was a Halloween cake not a birthday cake.  I never had a cake with a pumpkin on it again.  Other than that, I always thought it was two fun days in a row for me, especially when I was young.

After looking at all the pictures of this weeks theme, I realized I have never seen Nightmare Before Christmas!  I will probably do that before our visit in December.  Is it enjoyable to people who haven't seen the movie?


----------



## Sherry E

Vintage Mouseketeer said:


> Ok, I cheated a bit , these are from this weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ysell




It's not cheating when it fits the theme week -- and you got your photos posted before the cut-off time for this theme, so it all works!  Plus, we have all now gotten to see a bit of what HMH 2014 looks like, which I know we all appreciate!

Did you notice anything new in HMH, other than the gingerbread house?

You've got another entry into the random draw, *Vintage Mousketeer*, as does *Amanda*!

​


----------



## rentayenta

The Jack and Sally pics rock! I have got to find them this year.


----------



## Vintage Mouseketeer

I really did not notice any significant changes in the HMH this year, I do wish I would have captured a better picture of the Gingerbread house. 

Here are some pictures from 2013


----------



## Sherry E

_*It’s Monday -- and it’s time for the Theme Week Countdown!!*_



*……Only 59 DAYS Until the
Holiday Season Begins at the Disneyland Resort!!!!
*​

_*With each new week will come a different Disneyland Resort holiday theme!

As I have previously mentioned in this Superthread, I’ll be showcasing a particular aspect of DLR's holiday festivities each week until early November.  Including today’s theme, there are many more themes to come over the next couple of months:  6 main weekly themes (this Countdown began with the first theme on 7/21/14, and there will be a new weekly theme every Monday from today, September 15, 2014, through October 20, 2014); 7 ‘mini-themes’ which will be featured daily from 10/27/14 – 11/2/14, and a final “Holiday Cornucopia/These Are a Few of My Favorite Things” theme on Monday, November 3, 2014 (there will be more details about what the “Cornucopia” can include when we get closer to that date!).

Those of you who have participated in previous Theme Week Countdowns may have noticed that this year’s Countdown began a couple of weeks earlier than it did last year.   I kicked off the Countdown two weeks earlier than I did in 2013, and I am ending it the week before the Holidays at DLR officially commence (which will be Thursday, November 13, 2014).  The reason for that is, once November starts and the decorations in the parks appear little by little each day, our attention shifts to learning information about and seeing photos of what is new for the current season’s celebration.  

Theme Week Countdowns are a great way to keep the photos rolling in on a regular basis and build anticipation for November at the Disneyland Resort!  They are also a way to display the different elements, nuances and details of the Holidays at DLR that may be totally new to some visitors…or previously unnoticed/undiscovered by others.  Finally, this is an excellent way for our Theme Week Countdown participants to shine a light on their wonderful photos and attract visitors to their Trip Reports, blogs, etc.  

Last week, we journeyed down the mystical, musical alleys of New Orleans Square and enjoyed Christmas with a Mardi Gras twist, including balconies draped in beads and lampposts adorned with mysterious masks.  We also paid a visit to New Orleans Square’s most famous residence and met its temporary houseguest, Jack Skellington, as he attempted to put a bit of a “nightmarish” Halloween spin on the Yuletide season in Haunted Mansion Holiday.  The first code word for today is: an.  A couple of weeks ago we revved up our engines and raced to Radiator Springs, where we observed some rather unusual Yuletide decorations done Cars Land-style.  Just before that, we caught a glimpse of the special holiday offerings at the three Hotels of the Disneyland Resort.  Three weeks ago we visited the playful, animated, off-kilter world of Mickey’s Toontown.  Prior to that we stepped back in time to see how Christmas was celebrated on Buena Vista Street and in Hollywood Land in the 1920s through the 1940s, respectively.  Not too long ago we also enjoyed the Yuletide season around the world as we sailed through It’s a Small World Holiday and strolled through Fantasyland.   Before that, we reveled in the pageantry of A Christmas Fantasy Parade, and gazed in awe at the spectacular Believe…In Holiday Magic Fireworks.  Just prior to that, we began this Countdown by showing off our best  Holiday Character photos, PhotoPass photos and Santa Claus photos..     

So…what will be our ninth theme of 2014?  

Today, we leave the lively alleys of New Orleans and take another step back in time to small town America in the early 20th century, as well as gaze in amazement at the glorious, sparkling lights of a very familiar Castle…*_





*In the Spotlight this Week......

MAIN STREET and SLEEPING BEAUTY’S WINTER CASTLE!!!*​




_*Whether you've been to Disneyland only one time or 100 times, you all know the feeling you get when you enter the gates, walk through the tunnel and step onto Main Street.  It's a feeling of comfort.  A feeling of sheer joy.  It's like being transported into the past, to a wistful, simple, more innocent time.    

For many of us, Main Street was the first glimpse of Disneyland we ever got (if you were not one of the folks taking the Monorail into Tomorrowland to start the day, that is), and it somehow left an indelible impression on us that can never be erased.  For many of us, a trip to Disneyland is not a trip to Disneyland unless we begin it by walking slowly down Main Street and “taking it all in.”  Main Street is somehow able to tap into a certain emotion in us unlike any other land in the park or any other area of the Resort.

If you've experienced the magic of Main Street but have never been to Disneyland for the Christmas season, you are in for a treat.  In the evening, Main Street comes alive, aglow in lights and colors; the air filled with aromas and sounds... it's hard to describe.  You just kind of have to see it to believe it.  The beauty of Main Street at night, during the holiday season, has turned even the most jaded adults into awestruck children.  It brings out the child in all of us.  

There are many dimensions to the seasonal immersion of Main Street.  It’s hard to know where to begin in choosing the photos to post today.  There is Main Street in the daytime.  There's Main Street at nighttime.  There's Main Street as it is lightly dusted with tiny specks of snow.  There's the giant Christmas tree, and the ornaments on the tree.  There are many window displays.  There are the Dapper Dans.  There are the vehicles (the drivers of which often honk out a Yuletide classic or two).  In December 2013 there was even a return of the Main Street Flower Market, which added a vibrant pop of color outside of the Market House.  *_ 




_* While Town Square anchors one end of Main Street, at the opposite end sits the primary icon of the holiday season at Disneyland Resort, the dazzling Sleeping Beauty’s Winter Castle.  The majestic Castle shines and glistens like a glorious beacon in the night, warming our hearts and bringing smiles to our faces.  The second code word for today is: look.  But be sure to catch it when its icicles are in full ‘sparkle mode,’ as the lights on the Castle intermittently ‘turn on and off’ after dark!

PhotoPass photographers are usually stationed in front of the Castle during both the day and night, to capture those perfect Christmas card-worthy shots.  Though the icicles are not as impressive in the daytime, the festive wreaths and snow-capped turrets do not disappoint. *_ 


* 


Main Street - November 2013


I enjoyed this Christmas Carnival-looking Ferris wheel display in the Candy Palace/Penny Arcade…









The window displays are always fun (you don’t think Disney is trying to send us a message of any kind, do you?)…














This candy cane display has been making the rounds for at least 5 years…









I like the window displays that have a lot of details and things going on…












Main Street - December 2013



Carnation Café was in the holiday spirit…








Notice the carnations in the garland…gotta love those Disney details!








One of the Market House’s trees, with vintage ornaments…















The return of the Flower Market, with an original sign…












Winter Castle - December 2013



A wreath on the Winter Castle, with new (faux) roses above it…










Main Street -- December 2012















Winter Castle – December 2012












In non-sparkle mode…








And in full sparkle mode!











Main Street – 2011




















Main Street - December 2010


Oldies but goodies…



























*​


_*I may or may not post more photos during the week.  Please feel free to post your photos of Main Street and Sleeping Beauty’s Winter Castle all this week, through Sunday, September 21st, 2014, 11:59 p.m., P.S.T.  

Then, stay tuned for our tenth theme on Monday, September 22nd!!  We still have many themes coming up in future weeks, so get your photos ready! *_


----------



## Misskitty3

Sherry - Your pictures are awesome!  I am keeping my fingers crossed that the castle will be decorated by Veterans weekend.  It looks stunning!


----------



## tksbaskets

Love Mainstreet!!

2009










Every time we visit DL I take pictures of the MS trollies and cars.




















*2011.2012*

























You never know who'll you'll see on Mainstreet!





One of my favorite pictures of Mainstreet...we love sitting on a bench people watching and enjoying the sunshine.





















*BONUS 1989 Pictures*


----------



## Sherry E

Misskitty3 said:


> Sherry - Your pictures are awesome!  I am keeping my fingers crossed that the castle will be decorated by Veterans weekend.  It looks stunning!



*Misskitty3 --*

Thank you!

I am crossing my fingers for you that you will get to see the Castle in full sparkle mode.  The snow and wreath will be on the Castle, of course, and the icicle lights will probably already be installed -- it's just a matter of whether or not Disney will do an actual Enchantment Lighting of the Castle before 11/13.  I would think they'd want to do it for the holiday weekend crowds, but we'll see!

By the way -- you asked *Jenny/rentayenta* a while back about whether or not the gingerbread cookie was at Marceline's in Downtown Disney.  I was waiting for her to answer and she didn't.  So I will say that, yes, the gingerbread cookie with chocolate-dipped mouse ears (photos of which are in the "Eating, Drinking and Being Merry" post on page 1 of this thread) is at Marceline's Confectionery, as well as at any of the other candy shops in the parks.  

The bake shops (such as Jolly Holiday Bakery) may or may not sell that specific gingerbread cookie with mouse ears, or they may sell a regular gingerbread man without mouse ears.

As for the hot cocoa/chocolate that you asked Jenny about (and, again, I waited for her to answer and she didn't, so I am chiming in!), if she is getting it at the Grand Californian Hotel, then it's probably at the Hearthstone Lounge, right off of the lobby of the GCH.

However, I think you can also get some hot cocoa at White Water Snacks at the GCH, but it's not quite as cozy as the Hearthstone!

The Napa Rose Lounge (no reservations needed) also serves some seasonal beverages -- probably hot chocolate, too!  I remember someone telling me about a drink with a peppermint stick in it (used as a swizzle stick, I suppose)!

There are probably a couple of places (at least) that sell hot cocoa/chocolate in DTD (probably Haagen Dazs and La Brea Bakery, among others).  I don't think the Winter Village will be open by your trip, but the Ghirardelli chalet of the Village sold hot chocolate as well.


​

*TK!*

You were the first one to post for this week's theme (not counting myself)!  You know that Bret is usually super fast about getting here, but I think he is slowed down by being at DLR right now for Halloween Time (and, by the way, I hope he is gulping down many Dole Whips -- which you know he loves -- while he is there, because it is HOT HOT HOT).


​


----------



## tksbaskets

Sherry E said:


> *TK!*
> 
> You were the first one to post for this week's theme (not counting myself)!  You know that Bret is usually super fast about getting here, but I think he is slowed down by being at DLR right now for Halloween Time (and, by the way, I hope he is gulping down many Dole Whips -- which you know he loves -- while he is there, because it is HOT HOT HOT).



I love Monday when I get the email that you've posted and a new theme is up!!  I hope Bret is having a blast too!  It's chilly here.


----------



## mvf-m11c

Having a good time here at the DLR while it was quite hot.

Sleeping Beauty Winter Castle 













































2013 SB Winter Castle https://farm3.staticflickr.com/2823/11348012375_5cf13b8d64_b.jpg[/img] 

MS


----------



## Speechphi

Such gorgeous photos! I can't wait until I get home & can share my photos too . I must have at least one of the castle from our holiday trip in 2011.


----------



## Orbitron




----------



## stardusty21

All of the photos are wonderful!  This Oregonian absolutely can not wait to see it myself!


----------



## rentayenta

Sherry E said:


> *Misskitty3 --*
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> I am crossing my fingers for you that you will get to see the Castle in full sparkle mode.  The snow and wreath will be on the Castle, of course, and the icicle lights will probably already be installed -- it's just a matter of whether or not Disney will do an actual Enchantment Lighting of the Castle before 11/13.  I would think they'd want to do it for the holiday weekend crowds, but we'll see!
> 
> By the way -- you asked *Jenny/rentayenta* a while back about whether or not the gingerbread cookie was at Marceline's in Downtown Disney.  I was waiting for her to answer and she didn't.  So I will say that, yes, the gingerbread cookie with chocolate-dipped mouse ears (photos of which are in the "Eating, Drinking and Being Merry" post on page 1 of this thread) is at Marceline's Confectionery, as well as at any of the other candy shops in the parks.
> 
> The bake shops (such as Jolly Holiday Bakery) may or may not sell that specific gingerbread cookie with mouse ears, or they may sell a regular gingerbread man without mouse ears.
> 
> As for the hot cocoa/chocolate that you asked Jenny about (and, again, I waited for her to answer and she didn't, so I am chiming in!), if she is getting it at the Grand Californian Hotel, then it's probably at the Hearthstone Lounge, right off of the lobby of the GCH.
> 
> However, I think you can also get some hot cocoa at White Water Snacks at the GCH, but it's not quite as cozy as the Hearthstone!
> 
> The Napa Rose Lounge (no reservations needed) also serves some seasonal beverages -- probably hot chocolate, too!  I remember someone telling me about a drink with a peppermint stick in it (used as a swizzle stick, I suppose)!
> 
> There are probably a couple of places (at least) that sell hot cocoa/chocolate in DTD (probably Haagen Dazs and La Brea Bakery, among others).  I don't think the Winter Village will be open by your trip, but the Ghirardelli chalet of the Village sold hot chocolate as well.
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> *TK!*
> 
> You were the first one to post for this week's theme (not counting myself)!  You know that Bret is usually super fast about getting here, but I think he is slowed down by being at DLR right now for Halloween Time (and, by the way, I hope he is gulping down many Dole Whips -- which you know he loves -- while he is there, because it is HOT HOT HOT).
> 
> 
> ​









I'm so sorry I didn't reply.  Sherry, your correct, the gingerbread cookie was from Marceline's Confectionary and the hot cocoa from the Hearthstone Lounge at the GCH. I missed the questions. Great thread but it gets a little overwhelming. I'll do better to keep up.


----------



## sgrap

I don't seem to have much of Main Street or the Castle from 2005, but scrounged these up!
The back side of the castle: is there anything Holiday-like on it?  Is there generally something on the backside in recent years?



Blurry Christmas Tree!



Tree at night, with some of Main Street lit up, hooray!



Poinsettia baskets .  . . maybe on street?


----------



## lucysmom

I love the Main Street windows! I tend to stand and stare and soak up all the holiday happiness those windows provide. My family has to drag me away. All of your pictures are amazing, as usual, but I especially love your window shots!


----------



## Jenasweetemotion

sgrap said:


> I don't seem to have much of Main Street or the Castle from 2005, but scrounged these up!
> The back side of the castle: is there anything Holiday-like on it?  Is there generally something on the backside in recent years?
> http://s1309.photobucket.com/user/sgrap/media/Disneylandcastlebackside_zps51019c65.jpg.html




This is from 2010 and it does have some decorations on the backside. 
[URL=http://s1194.photobucket.com/user/Jenasweetemotion/media/IMG_2163.jpg.html]
	


Posting my pictures later. I have lots to share.


----------



## Misskitty3

Sherry E said:


> *Misskitty3 --*
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> I am crossing my fingers for you that you will get to see the Castle in full sparkle mode.  The snow and wreath will be on the Castle, of course, and the icicle lights will probably already be installed -- it's just a matter of whether or not Disney will do an actual Enchantment Lighting of the Castle before 11/13.  I would think they'd want to do it for the holiday weekend crowds, but we'll see!
> 
> By the way -- you asked *Jenny/rentayenta* a while back about whether or not the gingerbread cookie was at Marceline's in Downtown Disney.  I was waiting for her to answer and she didn't.  So I will say that, yes, the gingerbread cookie with chocolate-dipped mouse ears (photos of which are in the "Eating, Drinking and Being Merry" post on page 1 of this thread) is at Marceline's Confectionery, as well as at any of the other candy shops in the parks.
> 
> The bake shops (such as Jolly Holiday Bakery) may or may not sell that specific gingerbread cookie with mouse ears, or they may sell a regular gingerbread man without mouse ears.
> 
> As for the hot cocoa/chocolate that you asked Jenny about (and, again, I waited for her to answer and she didn't, so I am chiming in!), if she is getting it at the Grand Californian Hotel, then it's probably at the Hearthstone Lounge, right off of the lobby of the GCH.
> 
> However, I think you can also get some hot cocoa at White Water Snacks at the GCH, but it's not quite as cozy as the Hearthstone!
> 
> The Napa Rose Lounge (no reservations needed) also serves some seasonal beverages -- probably hot chocolate, too!  I remember someone telling me about a drink with a peppermint stick in it (used as a swizzle stick, I suppose)!
> 
> There are probably a couple of places (at least) that sell hot cocoa/chocolate in DTD (probably Haagen Dazs and La Brea Bakery, among others).  I don't think the Winter Village will be open by your trip, but the Ghirardelli chalet of the Village sold hot chocolate as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​



Thank you Sherry!  I appreciate you crossing your fingers for us! No matter what, we are going to have a great time and IF we get to see the castle all decorated, that will just be the icing on the cake. 


Thanks for the info on the cookies and hot chocolate too!  My in-laws will be visiting between Christmas and NYE.  They were planning a trip down for the Rose Parade (they are going to help decorate one of the floats) and after seeing all of the photos here and reading about how amazing Christmastime at Disneyland is, I told them they should consider spending a day at DLR.  So, they took my advice and will be in the parks on Monday, Dec 29th.  They fly in on Sunday and I recommended they spend that day walking through downtown Disney and the hotels (again, thanks to you Sherry and this thread!!!).  And, thanks to Jenny's tip, I will let them know they should plan to get a gingerbread cookie and some hot chocolate too.  Sherry, I really do appreciate all of the time and effort you and everyone else has put into this thread.  The photos and information here, all in one place, to help plan a great trip are just amazing!!





rentayenta said:


> I'm so sorry I didn't reply.  Sherry, your correct, the gingerbread cookie was from Marceline's Confectionary and the hot cocoa from the Hearthstone Lounge at the GCH. I missed the questions. Great thread but it gets a little overwhelming. I'll do better to keep up.




Thank you!!  I could really go for a cookie and hot chocolate right now...or really anything from Marceline's would be fine by me!


----------



## Jenasweetemotion

These are from 2010-2013

2010:





























2011:





























2013:













































Hope you enjoy!


----------



## Brumeiser

I subscribed last night and enjoying trying  to go thru all of these pages. We are going dec 26 to dec 30 for our first trip to California. We are staying onsite and then after 4 days at the parks, we got a trolley tour through LA, Rose Bowl Parade and Knotts berry farm. We are so excited yet nervous about this trip. We decided to go to the d23 convention next year in August so we can spend another 5 days in the parks so if we don't see everything we know we are coming back for more. Thanks everyone for your hard work on posting all of these wondrous photos to look at.


----------



## surgefest

Have the official dates for the Holiday Festivities been announced yet????
thanks!


----------



## Sherry E

surgefest said:


> Have the official dates for the Holiday Festivities been announced yet????
> thanks!



*surgefest --*

The Parks Blog announced the dates last week, and we discussed it here in the thread!  I guess you missed it.  The season starts on 11/13/14, and ends on 1/6/15 (we knew the end date already).  The Blog is *HERE*.

Also, I responded to you back on 9/10 -- *HERE*.  Did you see it?


----------



## crystal1313

This is one of my favorite photos ever...can you get any happier?  LOL


----------



## dhorner233

​


----------



## petals

After a horrible day these pictures made me smile. So many beautiful photos!  Can't believe in like 63 days I could be in the park that Walt Disney actually walked in! I'll be the one standing in the middle of main street crying!


----------



## Speechphi

And I'm home now so I can share...again pics are from our Nov 2011 trip 

Looking up Main Street








the castle in daytime










looking down Main St at the tree at night (wow, it's blurry!)





and my favorites, the castle at night (no where near as nice a photo as many of the others on this board, but it makes me happy just the same)


----------



## Sherry E

I've logged everyone's entries into the random draw, all the way up to *Speechphi's* post!  

I am really, really enjoying seeing the different interpretations and representations of Main Street, from older photos to newer photos, the Winter Castle in various stages of icicle lighting, the vehicles and horses, the characters, the adorable family/group/people photos, etc.!

I am glad that we actually have an official season start date now, as it allowed me to switch from "weeks" to "days" in my Theme Week intro post!  I had been saying "approximately 16 weeks..." or "approximately 10 weeks..." but now that we have a firm date to go by, I can actually count down to the start of the season by the number of days -- and there are 59 days!  

Fifty-nine days doesn't sound like a long period of time at all, does it?

In case you have lost track of where we are in the Countdown, this is the 9th Theme Week, and we actually have 13 more themes to go.  _However_, although we have 5 more Theme Weeks, we will switch into rapid fire, warp speed "Mini-Theme Day" mode on Monday, 10/27.  When we get to the daily mini-themes, everyone will have to act quickly and get their photos in on each specific day (for 7 days straight!)!  You won't have a full week to post your photos!  You will get 2 entries into the random draw for each Theme Day to which you contribute!

So, we still have what I think are several more "fairly easy" themes for which many people will have photos, but the themes may start to gradually get a tad more challenging between now and early November.  Of course, the final theme -- "Holiday Cornucopia" -- will be easy, as it will allow for any kinds of holiday photos, in or out of Disney parks.


​




OHBelle said:


> I also consider the Christmas movies in the background the equivalent of having Christmas music on.
> 
> I feel like I have seen so many of the Holiday movies, but I always seem to catch  one that I have never seen before.  I missed The Christmas Ornament last holiday season somehow, but was able to catch in July! It was awesome watching it when it was 115 degrees outside.
> 
> I have noticed quite a bit of pumpkin items out already.  I have been looking for the Jello Pumpkin Spice instant pudding, but no luck yet. I love to make parfaits with it, using gingersnaps and cool whip.  I bookmarked the Impulsive Buy that you referenced a couple of days ago, what a great source for seasonal items!
> 
> My birthday has mostly been separate from Halloween.  One time, when I was about 8, my Mom got me a cake with a pumpkin on it.  I was not happy about that.  I thought it was a Halloween cake not a birthday cake.  I never had a cake with a pumpkin on it again.  Other than that, I always thought it was two fun days in a row for me, especially when I was young.
> 
> After looking at all the pictures of this weeks theme, I realized I have never seen Nightmare Before Christmas!  I will probably do that before our visit in December.  Is it enjoyable to people who haven't seen the movie?



*OHBelle --*

I think that it wouldn't hurt to see _Nightmare Before Christmas_ before you go to Disneyland and ride Haunted Mansion Holiday, to get an idea of who Jack Skellington is and what he is all about.  There is a pretty strong NBC presence around New Orleans Square, and in merchandise around the parks.  I think you could enjoy HMH without seeing the movie just from a visual perspective alone, and because of the strong gingerbread smell when you get to the ballroom/dining room scene -- there are many details and things to look at -- but it might all make a bit more sense if you watched NBC first.

Personally, I am a bigger fan of the actual ride, Haunted Mansion Holiday, than I am of the movie, _Nightmare Before Christmas_!  I don't hate the movie, but it's just so-so for me.  However, I love the ride because it is such a thorough, extensive overlay of the Haunted Mansion (which is also why a lot of folks _don't_ like it).

I don't think I knew that Jell-O had a pumpkin pudding!  I knew that they had a gingerbread pudding, and maybe something pepperminty too?  I think that a pumpkin pudding would be good in a parfait!

I had to laugh about the cake with the pumpkin on it!  I guess it was clear after that to not combine your birthday with Halloween (at least, not in cake form!).

Isn't that site -- The Impulsive Buy (and particularly, their daily Spotted on Shelves feature) -- great?  I don't know how I didn't know about it until this year, but it is a great source of info for finding out about seasonal versions of products that I never knew existed!

If Hallmark operates this upcoming Countdown to Christmas (2-month marathon) the way they have done the last few of them, then there should be a lot of those movies that we've never seen sprinkled in among the new movies.  There are actually a lot of movies that I have seen portions of, but not watched all the way through and would like to!  

They are also debuting a Hallmark Hall of Fame movie called _One Christmas Eve_ in the middle of the Countdown, although it is not an actual Countdown movie, so, really, we are getting 13 new movies on the Hallmark Channel as well as the older favorites!  A baker's dozen of new movies!

The thing is that with each passing Countdown and more new movies being added into the mix, some of the older ones (meaning 6 or 7 years old and beyond) get phased out or get played only once or twice.  There is one such movie that I like called _Farewell, Mr. Kringle_ -- thankfully, I have it saved on the DVR because I cannot find it on DVD (I don't think it exists), and it is one of those movies that is getting slowly phased out of the rotation.  FMK didn't run during the Christmas in July marathon at all this year, but in 2013 it did.  I never know which movies will vanish from the rotation entirely each year, as I think that some of the movies that air over on the Hallmark Movie Channel will migrate over to Hallmark as well.



tksbaskets said:


> I love Monday when I get the email that you've posted and a new theme is up!!  I hope Bret is having a blast too!  It's chilly here.



*TK --*

I am soooooo envious of your chilly weather.  The weather we are having now is lousy and oppressive.  This is the sort of hot air that lingers even into the night, so when I open up a window at 7 p.m., there is no breeze or anything cool hitting my face at all.  I hate summer.




stardusty21 said:


> All of the photos are wonderful!  This Oregonian absolutely can not wait to see it myself!



*stardusty21 --*

Welcome!  Thank you for joining us!  Stick around, as we will have many more photos and discussions of Disneyland holiday season activities to come!




rentayenta said:


> I'm so sorry I didn't reply.  Sherry, your correct, the gingerbread cookie was from Marceline's Confectionary and the hot cocoa from the Hearthstone Lounge at the GCH. I missed the questions. Great thread but it gets a little overwhelming. I'll do better to keep up.



*Jenny --*

No worries!  I knew that as the pages continued to turn, it would be less likely that you would see Misskitty3's question, which is why I answered it!  

I think that sometimes the thread may seem more overwhelming than it is.  Sometimes it doesn't move more than a couple of pages in a couple of days, but it probably seems like it is moving at lightning speed!






lucysmom said:


> I love the Main Street windows! I tend to stand and stare and soak up all the holiday happiness those windows provide. My family has to drag me away. All of your pictures are amazing, as usual, but I especially love your window shots!



*lucysmom --*

Thank you for the kind words about the pictures!

I agree!  I think that the various window displays are my favorite part of Main Street's holiday festivities, along with the random bands and musical entertainment.  The displays always seem to involve something whimsical and vintage-looking.  I also love how they change for the seasons and have vintage Halloween themes in September-October!



Misskitty3 said:


> Thank you Sherry!  I appreciate you crossing your fingers for us! No matter what, we are going to have a great time and IF we get to see the castle all decorated, that will just be the icing on the cake.
> 
> Thanks for the info on the cookies and hot chocolate too!  My in-laws will be visiting between Christmas and NYE.  They were planning a trip down for the Rose Parade (they are going to help decorate one of the floats) and after seeing all of the photos here and reading about how amazing Christmastime at Disneyland is, I told them they should consider spending a day at DLR.  So, they took my advice and will be in the parks on Monday, Dec 29th.  They fly in on Sunday and I recommended they spend that day walking through downtown Disney and the hotels (again, thanks to you Sherry and this thread!!!).  And, thanks to Jenny's tip, I will let them know they should plan to get a gingerbread cookie and some hot chocolate too.  Sherry, I really do appreciate all of the time and effort you and everyone else has put into this thread.  The photos and information here, all in one place, to help plan a great trip are just amazing!!
> 
> Thank you!!  I could really go for a cookie and hot chocolate right now...or really anything from Marceline's would be fine by me!




*Misskitty3 --*

Thank you very much for the kind words!  It means a lot.  I am so glad that this thread has been helpful and interesting, and hopefully fun too!  That was my goal -- to gather all the info and photos in one central place. so it could be a year-round spot for DLR holiday discussion, news, etc.

I think that your in-laws will have a great time decorating the Rose Parade float, strolling through DTD, the parks and the hotels, and snacking on gingerbread and hot chocolate!  It will most likely be quite crowded on 12/29, so be sure to prepare them for that, but I think it will be an awesome trip.

I only wish it were cool enough for me to be reaching for the cocoa here in L.A.!





Brumeiser said:


> I subscribed last night and enjoying trying  to go thru all of these pages. We are going dec 26 to dec 30 for our first trip to California. We are staying onsite and then after 4 days at the parks, we got a trolley tour through LA, Rose Bowl Parade and Knotts berry farm. We are so excited yet nervous about this trip. We decided to go to the d23 convention next year in August so we can spend another 5 days in the parks so if we don't see everything we know we are coming back for more. Thanks everyone for your hard work on posting all of these wondrous photos to look at.



*Brumeiser --*

Welcome!  Thank you for joining us!

You have a lot of great activities planned for your first trip to California!  So you are doing the Rose Parade on January 1st, of course, but are you doing the trolley tour and Knott's in January, or on New Year's Eve?  Hopefully the trolley tour will take you to the Farmers Market and The Grove -- which, combined, are a nice place to spend a couple of hours, especially during the holidays!

I think that next year's D23 Expo will be amazing, and that there will probably be a big announcement or two about coming attractions to Disneyland Resort.  Also, you will be at DLR for the events of the 60th anniversary, so that's a bonus!



petals said:


> After a horrible day these pictures made me smile. So many beautiful photos!  Can't believe in like 63 days I could be in the park that Walt Disney actually walked in! I'll be the one standing in the middle of main street crying!



*petals --*

I'm sorry your day was horrible.   I'm glad that this thread and everyone's photos provided a bit of cheer.  

As long as you're standing in the middle of Main Street crying tears of joy, it will be good! It's the unhappy tears that are no fun.

Sixty-three days will fly by, and you will be walking down Main Street in no time!


----------



## mvf-m11c

Sherry E said:


> *TK!*
> 
> You were the first one to post for this week's theme (not counting myself)!  You know that Bret is usually super fast about getting here, but I think he is slowed down by being at DLR right now for Halloween Time (and, by the way, I hope he is gulping down many Dole Whips -- which you know he loves -- while he is there, because it is HOT HOT HOT).
> 
> 
> ​



I woke up very late this morning since I was in the park till 11pm last night. Since the parks didn't open till 10am this morning, I slept in until I posted my pictures for the this week theme week. I had a Dole Whip float last night and one this afternoon since it is so hot. I might get one tomorrow if it is hot before I head on home tomorrow. It was like 104 yesterday in the afternoon and today was not as bad as yesterday where it was like 100 top. 



tksbaskets said:


> I love Monday when I get the email that you've posted and a new theme is up!!  I hope Bret is having a blast too!  It's chilly here.



I am having a great time TK at the DLR if you don't include the heat. It would be very nice to be cool here. I posted a quick update this afternoon of the trip and posted some more pictures on the Halloween Superthread.




Sherry E said:


> *TK --*
> 
> I am soooooo envious of your chilly weather.  The weather we are having now is lousy and oppressive.  This is the sort of hot air that lingers even into the night, so when I open up a window at 7 p.m., there is no breeze or anything cool hitting my face at all.  I hate summer.



I would like your weather as week TK after sweating all day yesterday and today and good thing I had a froggy towel to keep my neck cool. Both nights around 9pm, it was around in the 80s and there was barely any breeze outside.


----------



## darrenf67

A true magical time to visit - coming back this holiday season too!


----------



## JadeDarkstar

http://[URL=http://s120.photobucket.com/user/Jade-DarkStar/media/image417_zpsbb522942.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]
http://[URL=http://s120.photobucket.com/user/Jade-DarkStar/media/image449_zps1c23df4a.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]

here we are I think one of our first Christmas trips


----------



## rentayenta

Love this week's theme Sherry. 














































The backside of the castle:





























































​


----------



## petals

Sherry E said:


> I'm sorry your day was horrible.   I'm glad that this thread and everyone's photos provided a bit of cheer.
> 
> As long as you're standing in the middle of Main Street crying tears of joy, it will be good! It's the unhappy tears that are no fun.
> 
> Sixty-three days will fly by, and you will be walking down Main Street in no time!



Thanks. It will be tears of joy, and tears of I can't believe I'm here and walking in the park Walt saw


----------



## Sherry E

* ​
By the way, I just wanted to point out -- and I mentioned this the other day, but am not sure how many saw/read it -- that I am fairly confident that something is still in the works at DLR as far as gearing up to announce something "new" for the holiday season.  Now that "new" thing may not be anything other than some relocated and repackaged existing highlights, but I feel that there is still another significant/newsworthy announcement to be made before the season begins.

The reason I think this is that Disneyland News -- the primary source for press releases about DLR -- usually puts out a press release the day after a Parks Blog goes up with an announcement of season dates and info, especially if there is some sort of event featured/highlighted in the piece (and then they revise the releases later down the line, replacing the original versions).  The press releases usually say almost exactly the same things that the Blogs say, with very little variation.

However, so far, Disneyland News has not put out a single holiday season release, despite the Parks Blog coming through with the holiday dates last week.  The Parks Blog felt a bit thin -- I think it was just a "We'd better put the holiday dates out there before people storm the offices at DLR, demanding info" sort of Blog -- and didn't feel like a big announcement of any kind, and there was no DN press release to follow.  It's as if Disneyland News is waiting for some other tidbit of info to come in before putting out the release.

So, I am expecting that there will be another "big announcement" Parks Blog (which may not really be all that big of an announcement) of something new or different coming for the holidays, with a DN press release to follow.  This is why I think Disney is working on something behind the scenes, trying to see if they can pull it off before the holidays kick in -- but what it may or may not be is anyone's guess. 

  ​ *





Welcome to the Superthread and to the Countdown, *darrenf67*!   Thank you for sharing your pictures!  Your photo post has earned you your first entry into the random draw to win a $25 Disney gift card when this Countdown wraps up in early November.

*Jenny --* Great photos -- your family always appears to be having the best time, which is nice to see!  Your daughters look so much like you.  And what an awesome shot of the nighttime Winter Castle!

*JadeDarkstar --* I'm so glad you have found some photos to fit several of the themes!  I know that there will be at least a couple of other themes that you will have photos for as well, so stay tuned!

​



petals said:


> Thanks. It will be tears of joy, and tears of I can't believe I'm here and walking in the park Walt saw



*petals --*

It is kind of a surreal experience to walk in the place where the person who started the entire Disney empire -- with Disneyland being such an integral part of that empire -- once walked, ate, sat, strategized, slept, entertained, planned, etc.  It's interesting to imagine what Walt was thinking and dreaming up in Disneyland's early days, as he sat on benches in the park and surveyed the landscape.   Was he looking at the details, thinking "We need more flowers over there," or was he mentally mapping out what the next rides and attractions would be?

​


----------



## mom2rtk

Sherry E said:


> By the way, I just wanted to point out -- and I mentioned this the other day, but am not sure how many saw/read it -- that I am fairly confident that something is still in the works at DLR as far as gearing up to announce something "new" for the holiday season.  Now that "new" thing may not be anything other than some relocated and repackaged existing highlights, but I feel that there is still another significant/newsworthy announcement to be made before the season begins.
> 
> The reason I think this is that Disneyland News -- the primary source for press releases about DLR -- usually puts out a press release the day after a Parks Blog goes up with an announcement of season dates and info, especially if there is some sort of event featured/highlighted in the piece (and then they revise the releases later down the line, replacing the original versions).  The press releases usually say almost exactly the same things that the Blogs say, with very little variation.
> 
> However, so far, Disneyland News has not put out a single holiday season release, despite the Parks Blog coming through with the holiday dates last week.  The Parks Blog felt a bit thin -- I think it was just a "_We'd better put the holiday dates out there before people storm the offices at DLR, demanding info_" sort of Blog -- and didn't feel like a big announcement of any kind, and there was no DN press release to follow.  It's as if Disneyland News is waiting for some other tidbit of info to come in before putting out the release.
> 
> So, I am expecting that there will be another "big announcement" Parks Blog (which may not really be all that big of an announcement) of something new or different coming for the holidays, with a DN press release to follow.  This is why I think Disney is working on something behind the scenes, trying to see if they can pull it off before the holidays kick in -- but what it may or may not be is anyone's guess.



 I'm still listening. And waiting.

I actually had that thought the other day. With all the Frozen stuff they're throwing at the wall in WDW, I can't believe they aren't going to try to do SOMETHING SOMEWHERE at DLR.

So that's my guess.


----------



## Sherry E

mom2rtk said:


> I'm still listening. And waiting.
> 
> I actually had that thought the other day. With all the Frozen stuff they're throwing at the wall in WDW, I can't believe they aren't going to try to do SOMETHING SOMEWHERE at DLR.
> 
> So that's my guess.



*Janet --*

It's got to be _Frozen_-related, because the _Frozen_ mania still seems to be going strong for Disney, and, let's face it -- the theme of the movie fits in enormously well with the holidays (all that snow, a snowman, etc.).  Also, there's the Anna & Elsa Boutique in Downtown Disney, the Olaf ice rink in DTD, as well as the meet & greet (with the crazy long return times, as *Bret/mvf-m11c* experienced during his current Halloween Time visit).

Personally -- and I know this is not the acceptable thing to say -- I am a little _Frozen'd_ out at this point.  I've had enough.  I loved the idea of the Olaf sandman in the Esplanade for the summer, but I would be fine with nothing new and _Frozen_-related being added in right now.  The existing things are fine.

However, I also do not have kids, so I realize that I have a different outlook.  The kids will love as much _Frozen_ as they can get, I assume, and so I think that DLR will deliver.  There will be more _Frozen_ to come for the holidays.

I would really like Disney to expand on/branch out from the Viva Navidad concept and delve more into celebrating the holiday traditions and festivities of other countries and cultures too.  I think that could be a substantial 'well' to tap into, but all of the activities would probably either have to take place in DCA or in DTD, and they are running out of room.


----------



## mom2rtk

Sherry E said:


> *Janet --*
> 
> It's got to be _Frozen_-related, because the _Frozen_ mania still seems to be going strong for Disney, and, let's face it -- the theme of the movie fits in enormously well with the holidays (all that snow, a snowman, etc.).  Also, there's the Anna & Elsa Boutique in Downtown Disney, the Olaf ice rink in DTD, as well as the meet & greet (with the crazy long return times, as *Bret/mvf-m11c* experienced during his current Halloween Time visit).
> 
> Personally -- and I know this is not the acceptable thing to say -- I am a little _Frozen'd_ out at this point.  I've had enough.  I loved the idea of the Olaf sandman in the Esplanade for the summer, but I would be fine with nothing new and _Frozen_-related being added in right now.  The existing things are fine.
> 
> However, I also do not have kids, so I realize that I have a different outlook.  The kids will love as much _Frozen_ as they can get, I assume, and so I think that DLR will deliver.  There will be more _Frozen_ to come for the holidays.
> 
> I would really like Disney to expand on the Viva Navidad theme and delve more into celebrating the holiday traditions and festivities of other countries and cultures.  I think that could be a substantial 'well' to tap into, but all of the activities would probably either have to take place in DCA or in DTD, and they are running out of room.



There are about a dozen threads on the WDW full of people saying they are Frozened out too! 

I really would just like SOMETHING new for this year. And I'm perplexed about the ice rink thing. If it's staying in DTD, then I'm skeptical about all the rest of that rumor of Frozen stuff that went around a while back.

Still lots of rumors about something Frozen related during MVMCP at the MK as their "paid event within a paid event". Heck, at this point I'd pay the up charge to meet some new rare characters.


----------



## Sherry E

mom2rtk said:


> There are about a dozen threads on the WDW full of people saying they are Frozened out too!
> 
> I really would just like SOMETHING new for this year. And I'm perplexed about the ice rink thing. If it's staying in DTD, then I'm skeptical about all the rest of that rumor of Frozen stuff that went around a while back.
> 
> Still lots of rumors about something Frozen related during MVMCP at the MK as their "paid event within a paid event". Heck, at this point I'd pay the up charge to meet some new rare characters.



*Janet --*

The problem is that Disney _has_ to try to capitalize on _Frozen_ mania while the movie and characters are fresh in everyone's mind (as they do with any megahit movie they put out), and to do that they have to throw every possible _Frozen_ idea out there into the assorted parks and Resorts -- essentially all at once.  It ends up being too much, too soon, and people feel inundated with all things _Frozen_.

The ice rink wouldn't be perplexing if we hadn't read that MiceAge rumor/article!  If that article didn't exist, the ice rink in DTD would be expected and nothing out of the ordinary. When we factor in the MiceAge piece, then it becomes an issue of knowing they're clearly not going to have 2 _Frozen_-themed rinks (what a waste of space and creativity that would be!) -- one out of the parks and one in DCA -- but Disney could still throw the sing-along into Hollywood Land.  That might be the extent of the new events this year -- the sing-along.

At this rate it doesn't even seem like Jingle Cruise is returning to DLR, although it seems like it would be easy to bring it back (especially since it is coming back to WDW).  Erin at the Parks Blog didn't answer anyone when they asked if JC was coming back.  Maybe it will become a WDW exclusive, while we keep our HMH and IASWH overlays!  And, you know, if there is a choice between keeping IASWH and HMH vs. keeping Jingle Cruise, I think I know which way I am leaning!


----------



## mom2rtk

Sherry E said:


> *Janet --*
> 
> The problem is that Disney _has_ to try to capitalize on _Frozen_ mania while the movie and characters are fresh in everyone's mind (as they do with any megahit movie they put out), and to do that they have to throw every possible _Frozen_ idea out there into the assorted parks and Resorts -- essentially all at once.  It ends up being too much, too soon, and people feel inundated with all things _Frozen_.
> 
> The ice rink wouldn't be perplexing if we hadn't read that MiceAge rumor/article!  If that article didn't exist, the ice rink in DTD would be expected and nothing out of the ordinary. When we factor in the MiceAge piece, then it becomes an issue of knowing they're clearly not going to have 2 _Frozen_-themed rinks (what a waste of space and creativity that would be!) -- one out of the parks and one in DCA -- but Disney could still throw the sing-along into Hollywood Land.  That might be the extent of the new events this year -- the sing-along.
> 
> At this rate it doesn't even seem like Jingle Cruise is returning to DLR, although it seems like it would be easy to bring it back (especially since it is coming back to WDW).  Erin at the Parks Blog didn't answer anyone when they asked if JC was coming back.  Maybe it will become a WDW exclusive, while we keep our HMH and IASWH overlays!  And, you know, if there were a choice between keeping IASWH and HMH vs. keeping Jingle Cruise, I think I know which way I am leaning!



Well, all I can do is share some of this......

  

I think it's interesting that Erin didn't answer the question about JC.


----------



## Sherry E

mom2rtk said:


> Well, all I can do is share some of this......
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's interesting that Erin didn't answer the question about JC.




Werther's Original has put out a limited edition Spiced Caramel Apple Caramel Popcorn, so the  will be tasty and Fall-like!


----------



## dolphingirl47

I would love the chance to experience some Frozen stuff. I can understand that people who have been exposed to this all year are getting fed up with this, but when I last visited a Disney park, Frozen had just come out and I don't think even Disney realized how much of a success it would be.

Corinna


----------



## elamarca

mom2rtk said:


> IMG_0044_1 by mom2rtk, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_5062 by mom2rtk, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_5138 by mom2rtk, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_5134 by mom2rtk, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_5147 by mom2rtk, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_5193 by mom2rtk, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_0122 by mom2rtk, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_0201_1 by mom2rtk, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_0225 by mom2rtk, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_9974 by mom2rtk, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_3945 by mom2rtk, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_3949 by mom2rtk, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_3951 by mom2rtk, on Flickr
> 
> url=https://flic.kr/p/nEnb3o]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url]IMG_3953 by mom2rtk, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_9979 by mom2rtk, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_9993 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



Really beautiful pictures! I've been to Disneyland more times than I can count, but I never get tired of looking at pictures like these. Really nice.


----------



## mom2rtk

Sherry E said:


> Werther's Original has put out a limited edition Spiced Caramel Apple Caramel Popcorn, so the  will be tasty and Fall-like!



I like the way you think! 



elamarca said:


> Really beautiful pictures! I've been to Disneyland more times than I can count, but I never get tired of looking at pictures like these. Really nice.



Thank you so much. It really is such a great place to hang out with a camera!


----------



## Sherry E

dolphingirl47 said:


> I would love the chance to experience some Frozen stuff. I can understand that people who have been exposed to this all year are getting fed up with this, but when I last visited a Disney park, Frozen had just come out and I don't think even Disney realized how much of a success it would be.
> 
> Corinna



*Corinna --*

The good thing is that, even if nothing "new" on the _Frozen_ front comes along this year -- because of some wild fluke -- you will still have the things that were in place last year:  The Olaf ice rink in DTD, the _Frozen_ Meet & Greet, and Olaf playing a big role in World of Color-Winter Dreams.  Add to that the fact that the Anna & Elsa boutique is opening, and there will be plenty of _Frozen_ to go around.  Also, I think it safe to say that there will be tons of _Frozen_ merchandise everywhere.

That said, I still think that something new is coming and it will likely be _Frozen_-themed, but I would not be disappointed if it turned out to not be _Frozen_-related.  I think that _Frozen_ is an easy go-to theme for Disney right now, especially with the holidays rapidly approaching, and they will milk it for all it is worth!

It would be cute if they somehow managed to work in a tiny _Frozen_ scene along the Storybook Land Canal Boat ride!


----------



## petals

I'm not Frozened out yet (unless it's kicking the muppets out as well as Duffy being evicted because of Oswald!) I haevn't been to any park since Frozen was released!


----------



## flyingdumbo127

I also really appreciate all the Christmas pictures. I am so excited to get to take some of my own this year. 

It sounds like I might be in the minority here, but I am very much hoping the Jingle Cruise comes back this year. I've never ridden on it and have heard how cute it is. I don't much care for the Haunted Mansion Nightmare Before Christmas but am glad so many of you do and will get to see it.  I'm editing to ask will Small World also be decorated for Christmas?


----------



## Sherry E

petals said:


> I'm not Frozened out yet (unless it's kicking the muppets out as well as Duffy being evicted because of Oswald!) I haevn't been to any park since Frozen was released!



*petals -*

It definitely sounds as though Duffy is gone for a while, at least, if not forever.  His little "pumpkin patch" photo spot was one of the only traces of Halloween in DCA at all (even though the pumpkin patch idea didn't really work in the Paradise Pier setting), and his holiday photo setting was pretty cute.

I think Oswald is probably to blame for Duffy's departure in some way, but it remains to be seen if _Frozen_ will take over the Muppets' theater in DCA this year, for a sing-along.  I can see it happening -- Disney has done some other things with that theater in the past, on a temporary basis.  It almost seems like too obvious an opportunity for them to pass up -- to insert some sort of _Frozen_ element into that space for the holidays.  I just don't think there would be an ice rink in DCA too, since there will be a rink in DTD.




flyingdumbo127 said:


> I also really appreciate all the Christmas pictures. I am so excited to get to take some of my own this year.
> 
> It sounds like I might be in the minority here, but I am very much hoping the Jingle Cruise comes back this year. I've never ridden on it and have heard how cute it is. I don't much care for the Haunted Mansion Nightmare Before Christmas but am glad so many of you do and will get to see it.  I'm editing to ask will Small World also be decorated for Christmas?



*flyingdumbo127 -*

I liked Jingle Cruise, but it might not be coming back.  I would have no problem if it came back -- I thought it was cute -- but if WDW is getting it as an exclusive and we get to keep Haunted Mansion Holiday and It's a Small World Holiday at Disneyland, I am fine with that too!  

It's a Small World Holiday is one of the major highlights of the holiday season -- it will, indeed, be decorated inside and outside -- it is a thorough overlay!  I think that if Disney tried to take that from us, there would be a mutiny of some sort.


----------



## flyingdumbo127

Thank you Sherry and that is awesome to know about Small World, one of my very favorite rides.


----------



## Sherry E

*New Disney Parks Blog:*

*"Whats This? Disneyland Resort Entertainment Team Shares Top Pics for Haunted Mansion Holiday" - Disney Parks Blog; posted on September 16th, 2014 by Shannon Swanson, Public Relations Manager, Disneyland Resort*


----------



## rentayenta

Thanks Sherry.  We really do have a great time in the parks. 


I am loving everyone's photos.


----------



## Sherry E

rentayenta said:


> Thanks Sherry.  We really do have a great time in the parks.
> 
> 
> I am loving everyone's photos.



It's been a great group of photos so far!  I know there are quite a few more people who should be posting photos, too -- such as Lori (when she gets back on 9/18), KCmike, Janet, Jamie, Elk Grove Chris (though I think Chris is possibly at Disneyland and in Catalina this week?), pudinhd, Amanda, Luisa, etc.


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

Sherry E said:


> It's been a great group of photos so far!  I know there are quite a few more people who should be posting photos, too -- such as Lori (when she gets back on 9/18), KCmike, Janet, Jamie, Elk Grove Chris (though I think Chris is possibly at Disneyland and in Catalina this week?), pudinhd, Amanda, Luisa, etc.



Mine are coming tomorrow! I'll even share the video of the Holiday Enchantment Lighting from 2012  The beginning of the week is just so crazy for me, but I have some free time tomorrow!


----------



## Luisa

I haven't forgotten! Will try and get some up tonight 

I'm still hoping for a party of some type in DCA and that maybe that's the big news that hasn't come out yet. It looks like I have to cut WDW out of next years trip so I'd love to be able to take my mum to some sort of Disney Christmas celebration, and even though it was crowded I loved the MVMCP I went to and know mum would too. She's never been to a Disney park and when I suggested the other day that she didn't have to if she didn't want to she said she was looking forward to seeing Disneyland in all it's Christmas glory. So for me a party would be fabulous, but better in DCA with all it's space. To me DL is this beautiful old world type of Christmas where you wander down Main st looking at all the decorations etc, where DCA is so much more vibrant and suits music and fun and a more upbeat celebration.


----------



## Minnie Sue Oz

Some more for the thread!













In the rain!





















Twinkle twinkle


----------



## Phoenixrising

Here are some of my pics of Main street:



DSC06891 by greytyetti!, on Flickr


DSC06329 by greytyetti!, on Flickr

One of my artsy shots of DL's Christmas tree:


DSC06894 by greytyetti!, on Flickr


DSC06898 by greytyetti!, on Flickr


DSC06857 by greytyetti!, on Flickr


----------



## Sherry E

*Minnie Sue Oz --*

Normally, I don't prefer being at Disneyland in the rain -- or, at least, not when it is really messy, heavy rain that ends up soaking me no matter what I do.  And I don't like sitting in puddles left behind by other people.  And I can't take photos in the rain because I am afraid to get the camera wet.

However, looking at your Disneyland-in-the-rain photos, and considering that the temperatures here in L.A. have been hot, humid and miserable since last week (and are only going to drop for a moment and then climb back up next week), a day of romping around in the rain looks like heaven to me!  I have been so hot and uncomfortable lately that I would probably go and stand out in the rain without an umbrella or coat if were to get hit with a random storm.


----------



## tksbaskets

Sherry E said:


> *Minnie Sue Oz --*
> 
> Normally, I don't prefer being at Disneyland in the rain -- or, at least, not when it is really messy, heavy rain that ends up soaking me no matter what I do.  And I don't like sitting in puddles left behind by other people.  And I can't take photos in the rain because I am afraid to get the camera wet.
> 
> However, looking at your Disneyland-in-the-rain photos, and considering that the temperatures here in L.A. have been hot, humid and miserable since last week (and are only going to drop for a moment and then climb back up next week), a day of romping around in the rain looks like heaven to me!  I have been so hot and uncomfortable lately that I would probably go and stand out in the rain without an umbrella or coat if were to get hit with a random storm.



Minnie's rain picture reminded me to pack my poncho for our December trip!


----------



## Sherry E

tksbaskets said:


> Minnie's rain picture reminded me to pack my poncho for our December trip!



It can't hurt, *TK*!  You can't be too careful or prepared!

The weather here in SoCal between September and December is unpredictable, to an extent.  We can say that it will _probably_ be hot in September, and it will _probably_ be cold at night in December, but it doesn't always work that way!  Just when we think it will not rain and will probably be 80 degrees in the daytime, we will get hit with a rainstorm in the middle of DLR.  And then, when we think it could rain or be very cold, the temperature will suddenly soar to 90 degrees.

I have just about had all I can take of this summer nonsense -- which always seems to get hotter as it is about to end -- but it looks like the heat is going to loom over the start of fall, too, sadly.  So I am praying for more 30-degree nighttime temperatures when we get to December (just like last year!!!).


----------



## rentayenta

tksbaskets said:


> Minnie's rain picture reminded me to pack my poncho for our December trip!






 And you reminded me.  Even if it doesn't rain, I like to have them for Splash and GRR for those cool mornings and evenings and for those times we don't want to get soaked.


----------



## JadeDarkstar

I am hoping to pick up some ponchos too 
my son has a good rain jacket but i don't want to cover my new jacket up (lol spent extra cash but got a game of thrones stark jacket for me and Targaryen for dh lol))


----------



## petals

Sherry E said:


> *petals -*
> 
> It definitely sounds as though Duffy is gone for a while, at least, if not forever.  His little "pumpkin patch" photo spot was one of the only traces of Halloween in DCA at all (even though the pumpkin patch idea didn't really work in the Paradise Pier setting), and his holiday photo setting was pretty cute.
> 
> I think Oswald is probably to blame for Duffy's departure in some way, but it remains to be seen if _Frozen_ will take over the Muppets' theater in DCA this year, for a sing-along.  I can see it happening -- Disney has done some other things with that theater in the past, on a temporary basis.  It almost seems like too obvious an opportunity for them to pass up -- to insert some sort of _Frozen_ element into that space for the holidays.  I just don't think there would be an ice rink in DCA too, since there will be a rink in DTD.



Duffy is definately gone. I emailed them because of the thread on here to find out if it was true. I love Duffy. I don't know if the Oswald bit is true but on the other thread people were saying it was because Disney didn't have enough money for Duffy and Oswald and Duffy wasn't popular enough


----------



## mom2rtk

Hey Sherry, just an update on the DL hotel discount offer. My friend/TA just got an email about it (probably the general public offer) and it listed a rather substantial list of blackout dates. 

Blockout dates of 10/31/14, 11/1/14, 11/7/14, 11/8/14, 11/13/14 through 11/16/14 and 11/21/14 through 12/13/14 apply.


----------



## Sherry E

mom2rtk said:


> Hey Sherry, just an update on the DL hotel discount offer. My friend/TA just got an email about it (probably the general public offer) and it listed a rather substantial list of blackout dates.
> 
> Blockout dates of 10/31/14, 11/1/14, 11/7/14, 11/8/14, 11/13/14 through 11/16/14 and 11/21/14 through 12/13/14 apply.




Those are substantial, indeed!  Yikes!  I wonder if that is a general public discount, or the AP discount that was just announced here today (the one I just posted about in your TR today).  The AP discounts usually don't have such crazy blackout dates (they do have some, but not that many), but they always stop by the pre-Christmas weekend, at the latest.  Hmmm...


----------



## mom2rtk

Sherry E said:


> Those are substantial, indeed!  Yikes!  I wonder if that is a general public discount, or the AP discount that was just announced here today (the one I just posted about in your TR today).  The AP discounts usually don't have such crazy blackout dates (they do have some, but not that many), but they always stop by the pre-Christmas weekend, at the latest.  Hmmm...



I didn't see your post yet. I didn't get an email notice on it, but thanks for the heads up. I might have to call and find out of any of my individual nights might qualify for an AP discount. I'm still on the fence about upgrading at least one of our passes to an AP for the discounts on shopping and dining all week.

I did at least get our last 3 nights with a discount on Orbitz a while back. Then Katie's piano recital threw off our dates and I thought I'd have to cancel and rebook, but now they moved the recital so we're good to keep at least the 3 discounted nights.


----------



## blackjackdelta

Again, not much to post....

































Jack


----------



## Sherry E

mom2rtk said:


> I didn't see your post yet. I didn't get an email notice on it, but thanks for the heads up. I might have to call and find out of any of my individual nights might qualify for an AP discount. I'm still on the fence about upgrading at least one of our passes to an AP for the discounts on shopping and dining all week.
> 
> I did at least get our last 3 nights with a discount on Orbitz a while back. Then Katie's piano recital threw off our dates and I thought I'd have to cancel and rebook, but now they moved the recital so we're good to keep at least the 3 discounted nights.



*Janet --*

Was Orbitz a 20% discount?  I forgot already! 

This AP discount is 25% for Sun-Thurs nights, but lower for weekends and Fridays, so it's pretty decent (and there are available rooms, finally!).

Considering the number of days that you like to go to DLR, I definitely think that some sort of AP would be worthwhile -- not just for the park admission and hotel discount, but for the food and merchandise discounts as well (as you mentioned).  Getting 15% off at Goofy's Kitchen with a Premium is always handy, but any discounts are helpful!


ETA:  I encountered those blockout dates when I typed in random early December dates on the AP hotel calendar, and discovered it would actually be cheaper to go the following week of December.  I have a feeling that the DLR reservations system is not up to date yet, and that more dates will open up, but for right now if I wanted to go at the end of Candlelight and into that week, I wouldn't get the best discount.  I'd have to wait a week or take a lesser discount.


----------



## tksbaskets

petals said:


> Duffy is definitely gone. I emailed them because of the thread on here to find out if it was true. I love Duffy. I don't know if the Oswald bit is true but on the other thread people were saying it was because Disney didn't have enough money for Duffy and Oswald and Duffy wasn't popular enough



Count me as a Disney freak who never really got 'Duffy', knew who he was, or cared to greet him/buy him.

Now Oslwald is another matter.  We love him!


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

My kids (and my mom) fell in love with Duffy last year. I am so sad he's gone.

Here are my pictures for this week's theme

2013
























2012
(my favorite picture)
















And spoiler alert; the video of the Enchanted Lighting from 2012 (first part got cut off)


----------



## mom2rtk

Sherry E said:


> *Janet --*
> 
> Was Orbitz a 20% discount?  I forgot already!
> 
> This AP discount is 25% for Sun-Thurs nights, but lower for weekends and Fridays, so it's pretty decent (and there are available rooms, finally!).
> 
> Considering the number of days that you like to go to DLR, I definitely think that some sort of AP would be worthwhile -- not just for the park admission and hotel discount, but for the food and merchandise discounts as well (as you mentioned).  Getting 15% off at Goofy's Kitchen with a Premium is always handy, but any discounts are helpful!
> 
> 
> ETA:  I encountered those blockout dates when I typed in random early December dates on the AP hotel calendar, and discovered it would actually be cheaper to go the following week of December.  I have a feeling that the DLR reservations system is not up to date yet, and that more dates will open up, but for right now if I wanted to go at the end of Candlelight and into that week, I wouldn't get the best discount.  I'd have to wait a week or take a lesser discount.



We're pretty committed to that second week. The following week is the last week of the semester at school for Katie and she needs time to make up her work when she gets back. So I think we'll just have to go with it.

I got 25% off through Orbitz a month or two ago on the 11th, 12th and 13th.

Are you saying that the entire week of the 6th through the 13th is blacked out for AP discounts? As much as I'd love an AP, I don't really want to pay to upgrade 2 or 3 of us since I don't know yet if next year's trip will be to DLR or WDW.


----------



## Sherry E

mom2rtk said:


> We're pretty committed to that second week. The following week is the last week of the semester at school for Katie and she needs time to make up her work when she gets back. So I think we'll just have to go with it.
> 
> I got 25% off through Orbitz a month or two ago on the 11th, 12th and 13th.
> 
> Are you saying that the entire week of the 6th through the 13th is blacked out for AP discounts? As much as I'd love an AP, I don't really want to pay to upgrade 2 or 3 of us since I don't know yet if next year's trip will be to DLR or WDW.



*Janet --*

This year's Fall discount situation is very confusing, as there seem to be two "Fall" discounts in effect (and that is not even counting the Disney Visa discount -- which is a whole separate entity), but one is better than the other -- and the better one doesn't appear to be available for certain dates either.

When you go to the AP section of the DLR website and punch in dates on the AP hotel calendar, the system will automatically pull up the available discount offers, with the best offer usually being right at the top.

Right now, when I pull up the PPH/standard room calendar, the only week that shows any kind of official Passholder rate in December for a standard room is the week of 12/15-12/18.

The "Annual Passholder Fall Package" (which includes a free PhotoPass picture and a Fastpass) is available for 12/15-12/18 at $248 per night.

If I then go to 12/7 - 12/10, I get the "Late Fall Room Offer" rate, which is apparently $271 per night.  I think this may be the general public Fall discount.


----------



## mom2rtk

Sherry E said:


> *Janet --*
> 
> This year's Fall discount situation is very confusing, as there seem to be two "Fall" discounts in effect (and that is not even counting the Disney Visa discount -- which is a whole separate entity), but one is better than the other -- and the better one doesn't appear to be available for certain dates either.
> 
> When you go to the AP section of the DLR website and punch in dates on the AP hotel calendar, the system will automatically pull up the available discount offers, with the best offer usually being right at the top.
> 
> Right now, when I pull up the PPH/standard room calendar, the only week that shows any kind of official Passholder rate in December for a standard room is the week of 12/15-12/18.
> 
> The "Annual Passholder Fall Package" (which includes a free PhotoPass picture and a Fastpass) is available for 12/15-12/18 at $248 per night.
> 
> *If I then go to 12/7 - 12/10, I get the "Late Fall Room Offer" rate, which is apparently $271 per night*.  I think this may be the general public Fall discount.



Actually $271 is regular price for a weeknight for a PPH standard room during that time. Trust me, I've been looking! 

I appreciate you checking for me. And I appreciate that you'll let me know if you hear of anything else!


----------



## Sherry E

mom2rtk said:


> Actually $271 is regular price for a weeknight for a PPH standard room during that time. Trust me, I've been looking!
> 
> I appreciate you checking for me. And I appreciate that you'll let me know if you hear of anything else!



*Janet --*

 Is that the going rate?

It figures that there appear to be 500 discounts floating around -- two of which are "Fall"-specific -- and the dates I would normally be going to Disneyland (right at the tail end of Candlelight and into that week) are not available at the best discount (when in the past they have been), or 25%.  I'd have to totally switch my dates to get the actual 25% AP Fall discount, or go at my usual time with the regular, less impressive Fall discount, and work around all of the blockout dates.

Erin at the Parks Blog posted a blog about the Fall discount (not the AP one, but the one with 1000 blocked dates) -- http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/bl...taway-with-new-disneyland-resort-hotel-offer/ .


I still think that other dates might open up next month -- I don't think we have seen the last of the discounted December rates -- but it's very confusing right now!


----------



## mom2rtk

Sherry E said:


> *Janet --*
> 
> Is that the going rate?
> 
> It figures that there appear to be 500 discounts floating around -- two of which are "Fall"-specific -- and the dates I would normally be going to Disneyland (right at the tail end of Candlelight and into that week) are not available at the best discount (when in the past they have been), or 25%.  I'd have to totally switch my dates to get the actual 25% AP Fall discount, or go at my usual time with the regular, less impressive Fall discount, and work around all of the blockout dates.
> 
> Erin at the Parks Blog posted a blog about the Fall discount (not the AP one, but the one with 1000 blocked dates) -- http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/bl...taway-with-new-disneyland-resort-hotel-offer/ .
> 
> 
> I still think that other dates might open up next month -- I don't think we have seen the last of the discounted December rates -- *but it's very confusing right now*!



I'm guessing that's their plan..... confusing us into surrendering to regular price!


----------



## dizneekrazee

I have a question about the holiday tour. I read the quick reviews from last year (one wouldn't open on my phone). Just to clarify, no meals are included with this tour? Also, from what time to what time does the tour generally run?

Thank you!!


----------



## Sherry E

mom2rtk said:


> I'm guessing that's their plan..... confusing us into surrendering to regular price!



*Janet --*

I'm guessing you're right!  They want us to be dizzy with numbers and dollar amounts running through our minds, so that we finally get so fed up we have to book at the regular rate to end the frustration.

I find it amusing that the Fall discount (not the AP Fall one, but the other one for the general public) is supposed to be valid through 12/18, and yet it is blocked out from 11/21/14 through 12/13/14.  So, really, there are only 5 nights in all of December that it can be used (12/14, 12/15, 12/16, 12/17 and 12/18 -- travel has to be completed by 12/19). 



dizneekrazee said:


> I have a question about the holiday tour. I read the quick reviews from last year (one wouldn't open on my phone). Just to clarify, no meals are included with this tour? Also, from what time to what time does the tour generally run?
> 
> Thank you!!



*dizneekrazee --*

Hopefully, *TK, Jamie, Janet, the_princess, Orbitron, etc.* and any of our other recent tour takers will chime in and help with more specific info, but I think I've read that the whole tour experience, from beginning to end, lasts about 3 hours or so -- maybe slightly more?

I think the second tour begins around 3 p.m. or 3:30 p.m., so I would guess that the first tour starts a few hours before then (closer to noon, I suppose)?

Correct -- no meals included, but you get the gingerbread cookie and hot cocoa, as well as a treat sample from one of the candy stores.


----------



## mom2rtk

Sherry E said:


> *Janet --*
> 
> I'm guessing you're right!  They want us to be dizzy with numbers and dollar amounts running through our minds, so that we finally get so fed up we have to book at the regular rate to end the frustration.
> 
> I find it amusing that the Fall discount (not the AP Fall one, but the other one for the general public) is supposed to be valid through 12/18, and yet it is blocked out from 11/21/14 through 12/13/14.  So, really, there are only 4 days in all of December that it can be used (12/14, 12/15, 12/16 and 12/17).



I think it would have been easier just to list the days the discount DOES apply! 




Sherry E said:


> *dizneekrazee --*
> 
> Hopefully, *TK, Jamie, Janet, the_princess, Orbitron, etc.* and any of our other recent tour takers will chime in and help with more specific info, but I think I've read that the whole tour experience, from beginning to end, lasts about 3 hours or so -- maybe slightly more?
> 
> I think the second tour begins around 3 p.m. or 3:30 p.m., so I would guess that the first tour starts a few hours before then (closer to noon, I suppose)?
> 
> Correct -- no meals included, but you get the gingerbread cookie and hot cocoa, as well as a treat sample from one of the candy stores.



We did the later tour last year Sherry, so I can't help with the time of the earlier tour. I do have in my notes that we had to check in at 2:45. So it was probably scheduled around 3, although I thin we were a little late getting started. Our parade seating was for the 5:30 parade. So they allowed 2 1/2 hours plus the parade, so closer to 3 hours.


----------



## DLmama




----------



## tksbaskets

dizneekrazee said:


> I have a question about the holiday tour. I read the quick reviews from last year (one wouldn't open on my phone). Just to clarify, no meals are included with this tour? Also, from what time to what time does the tour generally run?
> 
> Thank you!!




No meals but a couple of tasty bites of fudge and then hot chocolate and a Micky gingerbread cookie while you watch the parade.

The tour is about 3 or 3 1/2 hours with the parade viewing.  The early tour starts at 12:30 ish and ends with the 3 ish parade (my pictures were in the day light).  The 3:30 tour ends with the 5:30 ish parade (my pictures were at night).

I hope this kind of helps


----------



## sgrap

Will the Holiday entertainment start running every night in November?  Or if we want to see the Holiday fireworks in November, do we need to plan at least a Friday night stay?  Thanks!


----------



## Sherry E

sgrap said:


> Will the Holiday entertainment start running every night in November?  Or if we want to see the Holiday fireworks in November, do we need to plan at least a Friday night stay?  Thanks!



*sgrap --*

If things go as they have gone in recent years, the Believe in Holiday Magic fireworks show, Winter Castle lighting, snow and A Christmas Fantasy Parade should be running nightly as of 11/13 (officially), and all the way through the end of the holiday season (barring any unforeseen weather issues).  They will likely start running (unofficially) before 11/13.  

Things like DTD, Viva Navidad and Winter Dreams in DCA may or may not begin on 11/13 (they may start a couple of days later), and the ice rink probably won't go up in DTD until after the Avengers marathon weekend is over.

But once all of those things are in place and running, they will take place daily/nightly!


----------



## sgrap

Sherry E said:


> *sgrap --*
> 
> If things go as they have gone in recent years, the Believe in Holiday Magic fireworks show, Winter Castle lighting, snow and A Christmas Fantasy Parade should be running nightly as of 11/13 (officially), and all the way through the end of the holiday season (barring any unforeseen weather issues).  They will likely start running (unofficially) before 11/13.
> 
> Things like DTD, Viva Navidad and Winter Dreams in DCA may or may not begin on 11/13 (they may start a couple of days later), and the ice rink probably won't go up in DTD until after the Avengers marathon weekend is over.
> 
> But once all of those things are in place and running, they will take place daily/nightly!


Awesome, thanks!  Debating whether to try to fit in a quick early holiday trip while we have our AP's!  All of the awesome pictures sure make it hard to resist.


----------



## Sherry E

sgrap said:


> Awesome, thanks!  Debating whether to try to fit in a quick early holiday trip while we have our AP's!  All of the awesome pictures sure make it hard to resist.



It wouldn't be a bad idea to squeeze in a quick trip for a couple of reasons:

1) This may be the last year those particular fireworks and that Christmas parade are available without a hard ticket party being involved; and

2) Next year, the fireworks and parade are sure to be interrupted due to the 60th anniversary events, so by 2016 we may see a whole new holiday fireworks show and parade.


----------



## sgrap

Sherry E said:


> It wouldn't be a bad idea to squeeze in a quick trip for a couple of reasons:
> 
> 1) This may be the last year those particular fireworks and that Christmas parade are available without a hard ticket party being involved; and
> 
> 2) Next year, the fireworks and parade are sure to be interrupted due to the 60th anniversary events, so by 2016 we may see a whole new holiday fireworks show and parade.


Oh boy, you are really making it hard!  Unfortunately 'quick' still involves airfare, etc . . . but it would be so fun!!


----------



## dizneekrazee

mom2rtk said:


> We did the later tour last year Sherry, so I can't help with the time of the earlier tour. I do have in my notes that we had to check in at 2:45. So it was probably scheduled around 3, although I thin we were a little late getting started. Our parade seating was for the 5:30 parade. So they allowed 2 1/2 hours plus the parade, so closer to 3 hours.


    Thank you all! Gives me another meal to plan   Decisions, decisions.


----------



## Luisa

After a day or so of grief from photobucket, here are mine


----------



## Mouseketeers4

Could someone check the new AP hotel discounts for me at PPH and DLH?  Our dates are November 16-22, but I would consider a split stay if part of that isn't eligible for the discount.  We're currently booked at the CCI, but I'm really bummed that we're not staying on property again.  We were spoiled on our first DLR trip last September with the great Dapper Day rates at the DLH and we'd love to stay there again.  Thanks!


----------



## tksbaskets

*Louisa* they were worth the wait.  Especially the one of the castle at night.


----------



## Elk Grove Chris




----------



## Jenasweetemotion

Mouseketeers4 said:


> Could someone check the new AP hotel discounts for me at PPH and DLH?  Our dates are November 16-22, but I would consider a split stay if part of that isn't eligible for the discount.  We're currently booked at the CCI, but I'm really bummed that we're not staying on property again.  We were spoiled on our first DLR trip last September with the great Dapper Day rates at the DLH and we'd love to stay there again.  Thanks!



DLH Deluxe view $290 a night $1,357.20 with TAX
DLH Standard is $350 a night

PPH (Standard Room Rate) No Fall package offer $271 a night 
PPH Premium View (Passholders Save 10% on Disneyland Resort Hotels) $314

GCH Woods-Courtyard View $335 a night

Just wanted to add that the only ones that had the AP fall package are DLH and GCH also wanted to add that when you call to book (if you do) make sure you say AP fall package price as shown online because just like my experience both FALL ROOM and FALL PACKAGE both show up for the same dates.  Enjoy


----------



## mom2rtk

Jenasweetemotion said:


> DLH Deluxe view $290 a night $1,357.20 with TAX
> DLH Standard is $350 a night
> 
> PPH (Standard Room Rate) No Fall package offer $271 a night
> PPH Premium View (Passholders Save 10% on Disneyland Resort Hotels) $314
> 
> GCH Woods-Courtyard View $335 a night
> 
> Just wanted to add that the only ones that had the AP fall package are DLH and GCH also wanted to add that when you call to book (if you do) make sure you say AP fall package price as shown online because just like my experience both FALL ROOM and FALL PACKAGE both show up for the same dates.  Enjoy



Is there no savings at all for an AP holder on a PPH standard room?


----------



## Jenasweetemotion

mom2rtk said:


> Is there no savings at all for an AP holder on a PPH standard room?



Not that I have come across. Although when the rates first came out for yesterday morning I went on and the Standard was showing $240 a night but when I went back last night there was nothing showing up. However for my dates Nov 30- Dec 5 a Premium view room has the AP Fall Package rate of $262 a night which is cheaper the a DLH Standard room.

What I find odd is if I search through DL website on Safari I get the Fall Room only and on Explorer I get the Fall Package rate.


----------



## mom2rtk

Jenasweetemotion said:


> Not that I have come across. Although when the rates first came out for yesterday morning I went on and the Standard was showing $240 a night but when I went back last night there was nothing showing up. However for my dates Nov 30- Dec 5 a Premium view room has the AP Fall Package rate of $262 a night which is cheaper the a DLH Standard room.



Hmmmm..... we're already committed to a standard room for our last 3 nights because of the deal I got on Orbitz. I wonder if I should consider moving to get a premium view our earlier nights.....


----------



## Jenasweetemotion

mom2rtk said:


> Hmmmm..... we're already committed to a standard room for our last 3 nights because of the deal I got on Orbitz. I wonder if I should consider moving to get a premium view our earlier nights.....



If you dates are included in the AP Fall Package price.  I do love the Premium view though.


----------



## pattyduke34

Just got back!  3.5 days with temps over 100!!!  Sunday it was 104!  I do not think I will ever go again this time of year!1 I do not like Hot at all!!!!!!  So here are a few of this weeks theme from me!  I am thinking cool temps at Disneyland:!! Now I can not wait to go back Nov 20th!!!


----------



## marlana323

I wasn't paying enough attention and called yesterday on the rates specials.  Our dates are blacked out (7-13).  The lady I talked to was very friendly and helpful and told me all 3 hotels were completely booked for that time except the suites.  I couldn't believe it....can that be right?


----------



## Sherry E

marlana323 said:


> I wasn't paying enough attention and called yesterday on the rates specials.  Our dates are blacked out (7-13).  The lady I talked to was very friendly and helpful and told me all 3 hotels were completely booked for that time except the suites.  I couldn't believe it....can that be right?



*marlana323 --*

It could be right, but my personal belief -- and this is based on years of stalking the various discounts that pop up and watching the AP hotel calendar -- is that it is actually too early for rooms to be booked up now.  I truly believe that more dates will open up at the discounted rate -- not the Fall rate with all of the blockout dates, but at the AP rates.

At WDW, yes, it could be possible for a bunch of hotels to be booked 3 months in advance.  At DLR, though, because there are soooooo many people who stay off-property, and these discounts were literally just announced, it is highly unlikely that everything is truly, actually booked for December in September.

I have seen blocks of rooms open up at discounted rates in the past, even after the hotel was showing no availability.  If the rooms are being held back for some reason, the reservations system will show that the rooms are booked (even if they are not), and the CM on the phone will be none the wiser.

My guess is that some other December dates will open up with AP Fall Package discounts in late September, October or even early November.  Weekend dates will never get the best discounts, but I at least expect that a few more dates at the PPH will open up.

I think that Disney is holding some rooms back right now, probably trying to book up the higher value rooms first.  I may be totally wrong, but I have watched these hotel discounts for a while and have seen these sorts of things happen.

That doesn't mean that I think everyone should wait to book a room in hopes that more dates will open up at the AP discount, but you may be able to reserve a room now and then apply the discount later if it becomes available.


​


Okay... can I just say that I am just about sick of this stupid Disneyland Annual Pass Hotel Calendar?  The rates are changing before my eyes.

I just looked up my potential dates (PPH/standard view) AGAIN (12/7-12/10) -- after getting a $271 rate yesterday for the same dates -- and now it says $244 ("Passholders Save 10% on Disneyland Resort Hotels")???

If I choose (Sun) 12/7 - (Thurs) 12/11, nothing...

When I choose (Sun) 12/14 - (Wed) 12/17, it says $297.

When I choose (Mon) 12/15 - (Thurs) 12/18, it says $248.


Seriously, this is one of the most annoying and confusing discount situations that I've ever seen at DLR.  I have no idea what's going on, but it is obnoxious.


----------



## marlana323

Thanks Sherry E.  

That's what I figured when I talked to the CM yesterday.  She was extremely nice but I just could not believe they were fully booked besides suites.  LOL.

Just saw your second post pop up.  That is extremely frustrating!  I don't really know what to think.


----------



## Jenasweetemotion

Sherry E said:


> Okay...can I just say that I am about sick of this stupid Disneyland Annual Pass Hotel Calendar?  The rates are changing before my eyes.
> 
> I just looked up my potential dates (PPH/standard view) AGAIN (12/7-12/10) -- after getting a $271 rate yesterday for the same dates -- and now it says $244 ("Passholders Save 10% on Disneyland Resort Hotels")???
> 
> If I choose (Sun) 12/7 - (Thurs) 12/11, nothing...
> 
> When I choose (Sun) 12/14 - (Wed) 12/17, it says $297.
> 
> When I choose (Mon) 12/15 - (Thurs) 12/18, it says $248.
> 
> 
> Seriously, this is one of the most annoying and confusing discount situations that I've ever seen at DLR.  I have no idea what's going on, but it is obnoxious.



That is what I saw this morning was different prices  I did see your dates drop, very odd



marlana323 said:


> Thanks Sherry E.
> 
> That's what I figured when I talked to the CM yesterday.  She was extremely nice but I just could not believe they were fully booked besides suites.  LOL.
> 
> Just saw your second post pop up.  That is extremely frustrating!  I don't really know what to think.



PPH is only showing suites for your dates but DLH Standard is Passholder 10% and is $328.50 USD Avg/Night Excl Tax 
DLH Deluxe View $361.50 USD Avg/Night Excl Tax

GCH Premium View is the only room type available and is Annual Passholder Fall Package 435.67 a night

I would just keep checking back each day though.


----------



## Luisa

tksbaskets said:


> Louisa they were worth the wait.  Especially the one of the castle at night.


Thankyou so much, that's very kind. I have to admit the night castle is one of my favourites too.


----------



## dolphingirl47

I have another character related question. I know that characters like Mickey, Minnie and Goofy have special holiday outfits, but are the princesses ever out in their winter outfits?

Corinna


----------



## rentayenta

Sherry E said:


> *marlana323 --*
> 
> It could be right, but my personal belief -- and this is based on years of stalking the various discounts that pop up and watching the AP hotel calendar -- is that it is actually too early for rooms to be booked up now.  I truly believe that more dates will open up at the discounted rate -- not the Fall rate with all of the blockout dates, but at the AP rates.
> 
> At WDW, yes, it could be possible for a bunch of hotels to be booked 3 months in advance.  At DLR, though, because there are soooooo many people who stay off-property, and these discounts were literally just announced, it is highly unlikely that everything is truly, actually booked for December in September.
> 
> I have seen blocks of rooms open up at discounted rates in the past, even after the hotel was showing no availability.  If the rooms are being held back for some reason, the reservations system will show that the rooms are booked (even if they are not), and the CM on the phone will be none the wiser.
> 
> My guess is that some other December dates will open up with AP Fall Package discounts in late September, October or even early November.  Weekend dates will never get the best discounts, but I at least expect that a few more dates at the PPH will open up.
> 
> I think that Disney is holding some rooms back right now, probably trying to book up the higher value rooms first.  I may be totally wrong, but I have watched these hotel discounts for a while and have seen these sorts of things happen.
> 
> That doesn't mean that I think everyone should wait to book a room in hopes that more dates will open up at the AP discount, but you may be able to reserve a room now and then apply the discount later if it becomes available.
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> Okay... can I just say that I am just about sick of this stupid Disneyland Annual Pass Hotel Calendar?  The rates are changing before my eyes.
> 
> I just looked up my potential dates (PPH/standard view) AGAIN (12/7-12/10) -- after getting a $271 rate yesterday for the same dates -- and now it says $244 ("Passholders Save 10% on Disneyland Resort Hotels")???
> 
> If I choose (Sun) 12/7 - (Thurs) 12/11, nothing...
> 
> When I choose (Sun) 12/14 - (Wed) 12/17, it says $297.
> 
> When I choose (Mon) 12/15 - (Thurs) 12/18, it says $248.
> 
> 
> Seriously, this is one of the most annoying and confusing discount situations that I've ever seen at DLR.  I have no idea what's going on, but it is obnoxious.







Did you book?


----------



## dizneekrazee

marlana323 said:


> I wasn't paying enough attention and called yesterday on the rates specials.  Our dates are blacked out (7-13).  The lady I talked to was very friendly and helpful and told me all 3 hotels were completely booked for that time except the suites.  I couldn't believe it....can that be right?



We've been booked Dec 10-13 for months at GCH


----------



## Sherry E

*New:*


*"Disney Parks After Dark:  Haunted Mansion Holiday at Disneyland Park" -- Disney Parks Blog; posted on September 18th, 2014 by Paul Hiffmeyer, Chief Photographer for Public Relations, Disneyland Resort*



​




rentayenta said:


> Did you book?



*Jenny --*

No.  I figured a discount would come out in September (though I thought it would be later in the month), but I knew I wouldn't be in a position to book anything this month anyway.  I figured I'd have to wait until October and see what is still available.


----------



## KCmike

Sherry E said:


> *New:*
> 
> 
> *"Disney Parks After Dark:  Haunted Mansion Holiday at Disneyland Park" -- Disney Parks Blog; posted on September 18th, 2014 by Paul Hiffmeyer, Chief Photographer for Public Relations, Disneyland Resort*



Thanks for the link.  That was cool.







Sleeping Beauty Christmas by KC MikeD, on Flickr




Rope Drop Gear/Random Guest by KC MikeD, on Flickr




Disneyland Fire Engine by KC MikeD, on Flickr




Christmas in Black and White by KC MikeD, on Flickr


This is all I can do for now as I'm out of town in Seattle.


----------



## rentayenta

Sherry E said:


> *New:*
> 
> 
> *"Disney Parks After Dark:  Haunted Mansion Holiday at Disneyland Park" -- Disney Parks Blog; posted on September 18th, 2014 by Paul Hiffmeyer, Chief Photographer for Public Relations, Disneyland Resort*
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Jenny --*
> 
> No.  I figured a discount would come out in September (though I thought it would be later in the month), but I knew I wouldn't be in a position to book anything this month anyway.  I figured I'd have to wait until October and see what is still available.






Thanks for the link!  Halloween is such a fun time at the DLR. I just love how HMH allows for some of the Fall fun throughout December.


The AP discount looks good. I received a Disney Visa discount- the one you posted. Looked decent. I'm not familiar with the Orbitz one but people seem to be getting a good deal there too.


----------



## JadeDarkstar

so we had to change something around. We are not doing the F desert apparently after talking long and hard we decided the extra cash would be better spent else where. My cd for the race pics, and some extra spending cash for snacks and food and new running shoes to brake in before the race.. So we all made the choice. I'm a little sad but also excited we wont be as stressed now with extra food money.
Still will be a good trip no matter what.


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

Thank you for the heads up on the new AP rates. We were able to rebook at the new rates - only saved us $30, but we upgraded from a standard view to a deluxe


----------



## PHXscuba

Well, since Photobucket has finally decided to cooperate  I will post some pictures!


Can you tell I like the winter castle? The first is actually my favorite shot.








































​And, Main Street!









I have spent much of this week helping my sister plan her trip. She is going in two weeks and suddenly has a million questions. The good news: her kids are early risers, they are going at a slower time, and they are getting in free with an extended family member who works for part of the Disney Co. The bad news: they are staying with my parents 45 minutes away and commuting for 3 days, her kids aren't great at waiting, and she is super-frugal.  So I am hoping they have a good trip ... and preparing to get text messages with more questions while they are there.

PHXscuba


----------



## DizMe

Sherry, I am so with you on being frustrated with this stupid ap hotel calendar!!  This morning I put in my dates, and a fall ap package rate came up at gch for the standard room at $313.  There was also a premium room for $406 again (it jumped up to $487 or something yesterday).  But I was on my way out the door to take kids to school and when I got back, the standard room at the ap fall package rate was gone and the premium had gone back up.  Crazy!!  Guess I'll just bide my time and if the standard shows up again, I'll switch.  I honestly don't care too much at GCH about view; I'm much more interested in room location!


----------



## Sherry E

DizMe said:


> Sherry, I am so with you on being frustrated with this stupid ap hotel calendar!!  This morning I put in my dates, and a fall ap package rate came up at gch for the standard room at $313.  There was also a premium room for $406 again (it jumped up to $487 or something yesterday).  But I was on my way out the door to take kids to school and when I got back, the standard room at the ap fall package rate was gone and the premium had gone back up.  Crazy!!  Guess I'll just bide my time and if the standard shows up again, I'll switch.  I honestly don't care too much at GCH about view; I'm much more interested in room location!



*DizMe --*

Oh no!  So I'm not the only one frustrated with that dumb calendar! 

Since DLR changed the layout of its entire website, including the AP section, a lot of things went haywire.

I don't like the layout of the discounted rates section this year, and I hate that the rates keep changing from day to day.  (My 12/7-12/10 time frame went from $271 to $244 to $271 again, and then at one point there was no rate showing at all.)  While I can see what Disney is doing -- when the AP holders log in to find out hotel rates, Disney wants to make sure we see whatever "the best rate" is that's available, even if it's not a rate we want -- that rate may be a totally separate non-AP discount.

However, I think it could possibly be easier to keep up with if they kept the non-AP discounts in a separate part of the DLR website and the AP discounts in the AP section, to cut down confusion. 

I know what you mean about the GCH -- the view is nice to have, but it probably means ending up down one of those never-ending corridors, miles away from the elevators.  At the GCH I'd rather have a room closer to the elevator and skip the great view.


----------



## dec2009mama

due to photobucket issues i can only upload two photos


----------



## kylie71

Here are mine for this weeks theme:


----------



## Sherry E

*Okay, so, according to some info that has just come out (or that has just been noticed on the DLR website and on MiceAge), it appears that both It's a Small World Holiday and the Jingle Jangle Jamboree/Big Thunder Ranch in Frontierland will be open on Friday, 11/7!  (I know that Misskitty3 will appreciate that news!)

It was a pretty likely conclusion that those attractions would be open in some capacity on 11/7 but they are now both scheduled to be closed through 11/6, which means that they will reopen in their holiday glory on 11/7.  

However, I don't recall if Santa was actually at his post at the JJJ on Friday, 11/8 last year, so he may or may not be there on 11/7, but the rest of the JJJ should be up and running.

I think that it is almost certain that Believe in Holiday Magic fireworks will be running on 11/7 too, and A Christmas Fantasy Parade will have to begin because of the taping.

I think that the Buena Vista Street Christmas tree lighting will also begin on 11/7.

The mystery of the fate of Jingle Cruise still looms large...

As for any other seasonal entertainment or attractions, we can't be sure, but for those who are going early in the season there will be some fun things to do!*


----------



## arasekim

What great news sherry, thanks! Our first park day is 11/10, so I was wondering if things would soft open. So excited! Btw, I feel like we are kindred spirits. I have never known anyone to be as excited about the holidays as I am. I have met my match!  I love theming to the holidays and get so excited to see any new products that are holiday themed. Halloween through Christmas is my absolute favorite time of the year!  The thought of seeing Disneyland at Christmas time just might do me in! So excited to see how beautiful it is. We r a family of 13 coming down in November. My parents, my family of 6 and my brothers family of 5. Sorry for the rambling, we r just so excited. Our parents used to drive us down to Disneyland from Washington state every other year growing up, so it definitely holds fond memories for me. I can still hear my dad say, "we used to do a week long trip to Disneyland for $1000!" My how things have changed!  Thanks for doing this wonderful thread for me to pour over until we leave for our trip. Love it!


----------



## Sherry E

​
I have logged all of the photo posts (with the most recent being Lori!  Welcome back, *Lori*!), so everyone has another entry into the random draw.  In 3 days we move on to a new theme for the week.  What could it be??


​

*TK/tksbaskets*, if you're out there... the Hallmark movie _Fir Crazy_ (one of the ones you liked, from 2013) is available for pre-order on Amazon right now, and it's due out in November, but the title has mysteriously changed to.... "_Oh Christmas Tree_"???  Why on earth did they change the clever title?


​




arasekim said:


> What great news sherry, thanks! Our first park day is 11/10, so I was wondering if things would soft open. So excited! Btw, I feel like we are kindred spirits. I have never known anyone to be as excited about the holidays as I am. I have met my match!  I love theming to the holidays and get so excited to see any new products that are holiday themed. Halloween through Christmas is my absolute favorite time of the year!  The thought of seeing Disneyland at Christmas time just might do me in! So excited to see how beautiful it is. We r a family of 13 coming down in November. My parents, my family of 6 and my brothers family of 5. Sorry for the rambling, we r just so excited. Our parents used to drive us down to Disneyland from Washington state every other year growing up, so it definitely holds fond memories for me. I can still hear my dad say, "we used to do a week long trip to Disneyland for $1000!" My how things have changed!  Thanks for doing this wonderful thread for me to



*arasekim --*

You're very welcome!  It's not rambling at all! 

I think you and your family will be very impressed and excited to see Disneyland in all of its holiday magic (although your dad might be stunned to see that $1000 will not last a week anymore!).  It is truly beautiful (which you can tell by all of the photos that people have been sharing here for the last couple of months!), charming, heartwarming, joyful, etc.

I like to think of Halloween Time at DLR as a lot of fun and very entertaining, but the Holidays at DLR could probably bring a tear to your eye if you are easily moved!  Seeing the lights on Main Street, or on the Castle and It's a Small World Holiday at night, is a _tug-at-the-heartstrings_ sort of experience _(I think that *DisneyJamieCA* posted a video of the lighting of the Castle 3 pages back)_.  The Bell Ringers on Buena Vista Street are wonderful and really help to set the theme.  Cars Land is whimsical and humorous.   The details and little holiday gems are everywhere.  The seasonal music is themed from land to land (Jazz-inspired Christmas songs in NOS; retro on Buena Vista Street, etc.) too.

We are kindred spirits, indeed!  I am all about the holidays -- music, food, movies, TV specials, decorations, atmosphere, etc.  I love it all!

In my mind, the holiday season _unofficially_ begins with Halloween or, specifically, not on 10/31 but during the celebration of Autumn and build-up to Halloween (the weeks leading up to 10/31).  Really, as soon as we hit Fall, it then becomes acceptable for people to begin putting up Harvest-y decorations, which transition into Halloween decorations, which then transition into Thanksgiving décor.  And then, of course, in comes Christmas in all its glory and beauty, and New Year's Eve wraps it all up and puts a nice bow on it for the year!  

So, if I am going to look at Fall as the unofficial start of my holiday season (although the technical definition of the holiday season does not include Halloween and does not begin until Thanksgiving), then the holiday season starts in 4 days! 

I love seeing the seasonal products -- especially this year, when there seem to be so many more of them than I was aware of.  I had no idea that there were soooooooo many Pumpkin Spice or Pumpkin Pie versions of familiar products  -- I mean, at this point, I have seen photos of everything from Pumpkin Spice chewing gum, to pasta sauce, to pretzels, to Pop Tarts, to Oreos, to Eggos, to beverages, to candles, etc.  There are plenty of Caramel Apple and Candy Corn products too, but Pumpkin seems to be the standout flavor/aroma for Fall.

I know that I will not be eating or drinking 95% of these items, but I am finding it fascinating to see what is out there in the stores.  It really is Pumpkin Pandemonium, as I have been saying in the Halloween Time Superthread!

The holiday/Christmas-specific scents and flavors are quietly trying to sneak in without stealing too much of the spotlight from the Pumpkin Pandemonium, but we have not been hit with the true wave of holiday season goodies yet.  It's coming, though. 

_(Note to self:  Must go on a quest for Peppermint Wonderland ice cream this weekend.)_

*In fact, if anyone here spots Gingerbread Oreos (which, inexplicably, I did not know existed last year), please let me know when and where you see them!  I must find them!  Unlike the Candy Corn Oreos or Pumpkin Spice Oreos, I am willing to take a chance on the Gingerbread version because I am confident they will be good!

Out of all of the seasonal/holiday varieties of Oreos, the Gingerbread versions are the ones with the best reputation and reviews that I have seen, and they are supposedly yummy, so they will be mine -- wherever they are!*

​


----------



## She Taz

Hi Everyone

First I like to say thank you to Sherry for all the work you have done on this thread. I've thoroughly enjoyed reading through it. 

Secondly, the pictures that everyone has posted are truly awesome. I can understand why people are so enamoured with DL at Christmas. I have wanted to go during the holiday season for quite sometime and this year it's going to happen. Sort of.  Unfortunately though due to other commitments we can't leave until New Year's. We are booked to go Jan 1-7. I haven't been able to find any TR's for this time frame and am bursting with questions. I'm hoping some of you will be able to help me with them. 

#1. Will there still be lots of holiday cheer during the first week of January? I'd really like to see the Christmas Parade and the fireworks with the snow falling along with all the decorations.  Will they still be running or will it be back to to the regular scheduled programming?

#2. Will the pools be open? Very important to my 8 yr old DD. We are from northern Alberta so when we fly out of Edmonton there is a good chance it will be -40F. Anything over 50F will be short and tee shirt weather for us lol.

#3. We are booked at the Hojo but I'm double guessing myself about maybe booking at the PPH instead. Will the crowd levels be so crazy that being on site is a better option?

#4. We will be heading back to DL for Halloween next year after our DCL cruise to Baja in Oct. Planning on going for 5 days in order to do MHP. Would it be worthwhile to purchase an AP for myself if we are going to at the park for 12 days during 2 separate occasions? Can just one of us get an AP to benefit from it or do we all need one? Also if I purchase one now from what I understand I would receive it by email and I would have to validate on the first day of our visit. If I decided to go with a Disney hotel in Jan would I be able to take advantage of an AP discount?

Thank you so much for any and all help or direction pointing you can give me.


----------



## Sherry E

She Taz said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> First I like to say thank you to Sherry for all the work you have done on this thread. I've thoroughly enjoyed reading through it.
> 
> Secondly, the pictures that everyone has posted are truly awesome. I can understand why people are so enamoured with DL at Christmas. I have wanted to go during the holiday season for quite sometime and this year it's going to happen. Sort of.  Unfortunately though due to other commitments we can't leave until New Year's. We are booked to go Jan 1-7. I haven't been able to find any TR's for this time frame and am bursting with questions. I'm hoping some of you will be able to help me with them.
> 
> #1. Will there still be lots of holiday cheer during the first week of January? I'd really like to see the Christmas Parade and the fireworks with the snow falling along with all the decorations.  Will they still be running or will it be back to to the regular scheduled programming?
> 
> #2. Will the pools be open? Very important to my 8 yr old DD. We are from northern Alberta so when we fly out of Edmonton there is a good chance it will be -40F. Anything over 50F will be short and tee shirt weather for us lol.
> 
> #3. We are booked at the Hojo but I'm double guessing myself about maybe booking at the PPH instead. Will the crowd levels be so crazy that being on site is a better option?
> 
> #4. We will be heading back to DL for Halloween next year after our DCL cruise to Baja in Oct. Planning on going for 5 days in order to do MHP. Would it be worthwhile to purchase an AP for myself if we are going to at the park for 12 days during 2 separate occasions? Can just one of us get an AP to benefit from it or do we all need one? Also if I purchase one now from what I understand I would receive it by email and I would have to validate on the first day of our visit. If I decided to go with a Disney hotel in Jan would I be able to take advantage of an AP discount?
> 
> Thank you so much for any and all help or direction pointing you can give me.



*She Taz --*

Welcome!  Thank you for joining us, and thank you for the kind words!  I appreciate it.

Let's see if I can tackle some of what you asked!

*1.* *Holiday cheer* -- It's a Small World Holiday will be up throughout your entire trip, so there is no chance you will miss that.

Since the Holidays at DL officially end after 1/6, I really think that you will see everything -- the holiday fireworks and snow, the Christmas parade, Viva Navidad (including the Three Kings Day celebration from 1/2-1/6), World of Color-Winter Dreams, the Jingle Jangle Jamboree, etc., for the majority of your trip.  Haunted Mansion Holiday will be up and running through 1/6.  I think that the Olaf-themed ice rink and the Winter Village will stay open though 1/6 as well.

The only "question marks," for lack of a better word, would be the decorations at the 3 Disney hotels (the gorgeous trees, the gingerbread houses in the restaurants at the Grand Californian Hotel, the giant fake gingerbread Castle at the Disneyland Hotel, etc., etc.) and Santa Claus.  I am not sure if Santa will be at his posts in Disneyland and California Adventure through 1/6/15.  In previous years, he has been seen in a green plaid ensemble past 12/25, at the Jingle Jangle Jamboree, but I don't know if he is guaranteed to be there past 12/25.

If you want to see the 3 hotels' decorations, I would try to do that on your first day, as I understand that the hotels' décor starts coming down right after New Year's Day.


*2.* *Pools* -- As far as I know, all of the pools should be open (barring any kind of weird weather).


*3.  Crowds/Hotels* -- While I think the worst crowds will be in the week between Christmas and New Year's, there will be a healthy congregation of folks in that first week of January, as a lot of people are still out of school and work until after 1/6/15.  I don't know if staying on or offsite would help counter that issue, but at least by staying onsite you get early entry every day (to whichever park is offering it).


*4.* *AP* -- I certainly think it would be a worthwhile consideration for you.  Getting one AP would allow you to use it for food discounts and merchandise discounts for your group when you go (you'd have to be the one paying, though), as well as for your own park admission during your holiday trip and Halloween trip.  You could also buy MHP tickets and get an AP discount on them next year.

Yes, your AP will be activated on the first day you enter the park with it, so if that is January 1st, then that would be the first active AP day for you.  You would start getting discounts that very day (and they come in handy for food and merchandise!).  There are onsite hotel AP rates that pop up from time to time (like the current Fall Package that ends before Christmas), but I am guessing that there won't be any good AP hotel rates for January 1st-7th.


----------



## She Taz

Thank you so much for all your help Sherry. Wish I had found this thread earlier. Definitely would of made planning easier. For now I will just live vicariously through everyone's pictures and comments until our trip. Countdown has officially started.


----------



## tksbaskets

Thanks for the head's up *Sherry*!  I totally missed "Fir Crazy" in my Amazon shopping due to the inexplicable change in the name.  Indeed it was one of my favorites from last year's line-up.

I'm sitting here making a list of the new movies so I remember to set my DVR.


----------



## Brunolvr

I, too, have been enjoying all of the beautiful pictures and learning as much as I can about DL during the Holiday Season.

Does anyone have a suggestion for a good "point & shoot" camera capable of taking good pictures at night?  I currently have an old (10+years) Canon PowerShot that does a good job of daytime pictures but that's about it.  My nighttime pictures always come out blurry.


----------



## Misskitty3

Sherry E said:


> *Okay, so, according to some info that has just come out (or that has just been noticed on the DLR website and on MiceAge), it appears that both It's a Small World Holiday and the Jingle Jangle Jamboree/Big Thunder Ranch in Frontierland will be open on Friday, 11/7!  (I know that Misskitty3 will appreciate that news!)
> 
> It was a pretty likely conclusion that those attractions would be open in some capacity on 11/7 but they are now both scheduled to be closed through 11/6, which means that they will reopen in their holiday glory on 11/7.
> 
> However, I don't recall if Santa was actually at his post at the JJJ on Friday, 11/8 last year, so he may or may not be there on 11/7, but the rest of the JJJ should be up and running.
> 
> I think that it is almost certain that Believe in Holiday Magic fireworks will be running on 11/7 too, and A Christmas Fantasy Parade will have to begin because of the taping.
> 
> I think that the Buena Vista Street Christmas tree lighting will also begin on 11/7.
> 
> The mystery of the fate of Jingle Cruise still looms large...
> 
> As for any other seasonal entertainment or attractions, we can't be sure, but for those who are going early in the season there will be some fun things to do!*



Yay!!!!

Cannot wait to see IASW all decorated!  Jingle Jangle Jamboree sounds like so much fun!  I love that part of the park anyway, soooo picturesque!  I would love to do the Jingle Cruise too (the Jungle cruise is one of our favorites!).


----------



## siskaren

Sherry E said:


> *In fact, if anyone here spots Gingerbread Oreos (which, inexplicably, I did not know existed last year), please let me know when and where you see them!  I must find them!  Unlike the Candy Corn Oreos or Pumpkin Spice Oreos, I am willing to take a chance on the Gingerbread version because I am confident they will be good!
> 
> Out of all of the seasonal/holiday varieties of Oreos, the Gingerbread versions are the ones with the best reputation and reviews that I have seen, and they are supposedly yummy, so they will be mine -- wherever they are!*



I've been on the hunt for the Pumpkin Spice ones with no luck, but I decided to try the Caramel Apple ones, and I thought they were very good - they really got the flavor right. I also spotted (and bought) Pumpkin Spice Nestle Toll House Cookie Dough.



Brunolvr said:


> Does anyone have a suggestion for a good "point & shoot" camera capable of taking good pictures at night?  I currently have an old (10+years) Canon PowerShot that does a good job of daytime pictures but that's about it.  My nighttime pictures always come out blurry.



I have a PowerShot too (I bought mine a year ago after deciding that my 8 year old one needed to be replaced) and I've been able to get good nighttime shots with it. The thing is, using a flash doesn't work (and in fact will often make the shot washed out), but not using the flash can make the pictures come out blurry. The way around that is to hold the camera very steady - brace it against something if you can.


----------



## Jenasweetemotion

Brunolvr said:


> I, too, have been enjoying all of the beautiful pictures and learning as much as I can about DL during the Holiday Season.
> 
> Does anyone have a suggestion for a good "point & shoot" camera capable of taking good pictures at night?  I currently have an old (10+years) Canon PowerShot that does a good job of daytime pictures but that's about it.  My nighttime pictures always come out blurry.



Just was talking about this with another person on these boards. I LOVE my Sony RX100 II. It is not cheap but it is a point and shoot, it takes great night shots and I have yet to even need to use the flash or take it out of the easy shooter mode. I got mine at Costco and it came with the case and other items as well. I have always been a Canon girl but the camera was just not cutting it so I looked around and did a lot of research and got the Sony RX100 II. Like I said it is not cheap but it is worth it when you see the pictures that it takes.

Now I know these are not Christmas photo's but I wanted to show a couple of examples from the Camera (neither were shot with flash).


----------



## Brunolvr

siskaren said:


> I have a PowerShot too (I bought mine a year ago after deciding that my 8 year old one needed to be replaced) and I've been able to get good nighttime shots with it. The thing is, using a flash doesn't work (and in fact will often make the shot washed out), but not using the flash can make the pictures come out blurry. The way around that is to hold the camera very steady - brace it against something if you can.



Which PowerShot model do you have?  Mine (10+years old) is only 4.0 mega pixels but I think the newer ones are more powerful.


----------



## siskaren

Brunolvr said:


> Which PowerShot model do you have?  Mine (10+years old) is only 4.0 mega pixels but I think the newer ones are more powerful.



SX160IS - I got it for a really good price because it was on clearance (a newer model had just come out), plus Best Buy only had the floor model left. My old one was also 4.0 mega pixels, but this one is 16.0. Plus what I really like is that my old one had a 4X zoom, but this one is 16.


----------



## Sherry E

I was going to reply to a couple of messages but I am short on time at the moment, so I will have to do that later.  

In case there are people out there who are just now joining the thread (either lurking or posting), or people who have only been popping in here and there and are not up to date, the following is a recap/summary of what we know so far -- officially -- about the upcoming Holidays at Disneyland Resort, as well as any _likely_ scenarios that will take place, though not confirmed as of yet:



*What We Know About the Upcoming Holiday Season*​





*OFFICIAL/CONFIRMED* -- *"Holidays at the Disneyland Resort" begin* on Thursday, November 13, 2014, and end on Tuesday, January 6, 2015 ;


*OFFICIAL/CONFIRMED* -- *Returning this year are:* * Haunted Mansion Holiday (which is currently already running as part of Disneyland's Halloween Time celebration, but will stay open through the Holidays); It's a Small World Holiday;  Jingle Cruise;  Believe in Holiday Magic Fireworks (in DL);  A Christmas Fantasy Parade (in DL); Sleeping Beauty's Winter Castle (in DL); Disney Viva Navidad (in DCA);  World of Color - Winter Dreams (in DCA); Olaf's Frozen Ice Rink (in DTD); and the Winter Village (in DTD)*;



*OFFICIAL/CONFIRMED* -- *It's a Small World* is scheduled to be closed from 10/20-11/6, which means that it will reopen as It's a Small World Holiday on Friday, November 7, 2014;


*OFFICIAL/CONFIRMED* -- *Big Thunder Ranch* (currently in its Halloween Carnival mode) is scheduled to be closed in some capacity from 11/1-11/6, meaning it will reopen as the *Jingle Jangle Jamboree* (or whatever Disney is calling it this year) on Friday, November 7, 2014;


*OFFICIAL/CONFIRMED* -- The *Avengers Super Heroes Half-Marathon* weekend takes place at Disneyland Resort from Friday, November 14, 2014 - Sunday, November 16, 2014.


*OFFICIAL/CONFIRMED* -- The *Candlelight Ceremony/Processional* will take place on Saturday, December 6, 2014, and Sunday, December 7, 2014 (there will be 2 performances each night, and the narrators have not been announced); and


*OFFICIAL/CONFIRMED* -- Carolers and special holiday activities will return on select nights in December in *Downtown Disney*;  see this page for more details.


*OFFICIAL/CONFIRMED* -- *Three Kings Day* will return to California Adventure from January 4 - 6, 2015;


​


*MAY OR MAY NOT BE COMING BACK IN 2014?* -- *Elf Days* (in DCA).


​


*UNOFFICIAL, BUT PROBABLE* -- *Believe in Holiday Magic Fireworks, A Christmas Fantasy Parade and the Buena Vista Street Tree Lighting* are likely to begin on Friday, November 7th; 


*UNOFFICIAL, BUT PROBABLE *-- *A Christmas Fantasy Parade* will most likely be taped over Friday, 11/7 and Saturday, 11/8, and some segments may possibly be taped in the days surrounding that weekend;


*UNOFFICIAL, BUT PROBABLE* -- The *Mad T Party's* holiday show (in DCA) will likely return;


*UNOFFICIAL, BUT PROBABLE* -- The *3 Hotels of the Disneyland Resort* will likely not be fully decorated until approximately 6-9 days before Thanksgiving, while Santa Claus and the Dickens Carolers will probably not appear at the hotels until Thanksgiving Day; and


*UNOFFICIAL, BUT PROBABLE* -- *The Downtown Disney Winter Village and Olaf's Frozen Ice Rink *will most likely not go up until after the Avengers Half-Marathon Weekend is over.


​


*RUMORS, RUMORS, RUMORS (not confirmed at all)* -- A _Frozen_ sing-along, ice rink and meet & greet could be coming to Hollywood Land in California Adventure.  This was published in an article by the unofficial site MiceAge, but there has been no announcement of this by Disney at all.

​

*Also see this Days/Dates/Events to Remember post on Page 1 of this thread, as I have updated it with the dates for Jazz Kitchen's Gingerbread House Building Workshop, and other significant dates that may impact your trips!  (When the dates for the crafting of the famous handmade candy canes come out, I will add those in as well!)*

​


----------



## FromOz2014

Thanks so much for all the effort in compiling the holiday information Sherry!

We are having a jam-packed trip to the US in November which only allows one day at DL on Nov 12, so I'm a bit disappointed to read that the Holiday festivities start the day after. Do you know if anything will be in place in the 12th (I did read that the parades may start the week before)?

There are six of us traveling together, grandparents, my sister and I and our daughters (11 and 15).

Thanks so much!


----------



## kylie71

Thanks Sherry, nice to be back!   I have some time now, so here are some more from my Favorite theme so far!













































[/IMG]


----------



## tksbaskets

It's raining cats and dog here so a good time to post my pics for this week's them from December 2013!






I love this guy is taking a 'Selfie' with the horse!















Guess what they are about to make here?


----------



## flyingdumbo127

Thank you, Sherry. I am so happy the Candlelight Processional has been officially confirmed and am excited to learn who the narrators will be. I hope to get to ride on Small World Holiday with some of you also going the first weekend in December


----------



## mom2rtk

IMG_3506 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_3800 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_3807 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_4124 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_4126 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_4268 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_4949 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_8916 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_8917 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



Sleeping Beauty Castle by mom2rtk, on Flickr



Practically Perfect by mom2rtk, on Flickr


----------



## mvf-m11c

Very nice pictures Lori, TK and Janet. 

Here are more from Main Street












MS Town Square Christmas Tree ornaments




Snowing right at the Hub after the BIHM fireworks




SB Winter Castle
















During BIHM Fireworks


----------



## tksbaskets

Thanks Bret.  I love your pictures today too.  Such great pictures of the fireworks.  Hope it's cooled down some for you.

TK


----------



## mvf-m11c

FromOz2014 said:


> We are having a jam-packed trip to the US in November which only allows one day at DL on Nov 12, so I'm a bit disappointed to read that the Holiday festivities start the day after. Do you know if anything will be in place in the 12th (I did read that the parades may start the week before)?



Even though the official Holiday season starts on the 13th, most of the holiday decorations will be up and most (not all) of the entertainment will be up as well. Just as Sherry mentioned on her post of what is confirmed and non-confirmed. IASWH & HMH rides will be running on the 12th. The entertainment like the fireworks and parade (Christmas taping) will most likely be running since they are starting on the weekend of Nov. 7th to 9th. The fireworks and parade have ran before the actual holiday season start up date in the past. The holiday entertainment that might not be running until the holiday season start is Viva Navidad and World of Color: Winter Dreams since they started on the Friday the 15th last year (14th last year during media & AP preview). 

You can check out last years November 2013 Park Hours and it will give you an idea of what will be happening on the weekdays.




tksbaskets said:


> Thanks Bret.  I love your pictures today too.  Such great pictures of the fireworks.  Hope it's cooled down some for you.
> 
> TK



Thanks TK. It is nice here in NorCal after those hot days in SOCal last week.


----------



## FromOz2014

mvf-m11c said:


> Even though the official Holiday season starts on the 13th, most of the holiday decorations will be up and most (not all) of the entertainment will be up as well.


Thanks mvf-m11c! I think we will have a ball whatever is on and won't want to leave! I think I'm more excited about going than our kids.


----------



## kylie71

Very Beautiful pictures on this page!
Thank You Brett!   Have you been back to DLR recently? I need to hop over to the Trip report page, and catch up!  

--Lori


----------



## mvf-m11c

FromOz2014 said:


> Thanks mvf-m11c! I think we will have a ball whatever is on and won't want to leave! I think I'm more excited about going than our kids.



Your welcome. You and your family have a great time in a couple of months at the DLR.




kylie71 said:


> Very Beautiful pictures on this page!
> Thank You Brett!   Have you been back to DLR recently? I need to hop over to the Trip report page, and catch up!
> 
> --Lori



Yes, I went on 9/14 to 16 during the Halloween season which I got back last Tuesday. I just started on my latest trip report update yesterday. Here is the link: [post=52314892]Halloween Trip Sept 2014[/post]


----------



## figment_jii

Here are my contributions to this week's theme!
Cinderella's Castle (2013)





Cinderella's Castle at Night (2012)


----------



## pudinhd




----------



## Sherry E

I've logged everyone's awesome *Main Street/Winter Castle* photo entries (all the way through the most recent ones -- *Janet, figment_jii and pudinhd*)!

Tomorrow begins a new Theme Week -- Theme #10!  What will it be??  Hmmm..... 



​



dolphingirl47 said:


> I have another character related question. I know that characters like Mickey, Minnie and Goofy have special holiday outfits, but are the princesses ever out in their winter outfits?
> 
> Corinna



*Corinna --*

I don't think anyone ever answered this for you.  I could be totally wrong, but I think I have seen some of the Princesses sometimes wearing long sleeves, or more 'winter/cold weather' sorts of outfits in December, but not really holiday-specific attire.




JadeDarkstar said:


> so we had to change something around. We are not doing the F desert apparently after talking long and hard we decided the extra cash would be better spent else where. My cd for the race pics, and some extra spending cash for snacks and food and new running shoes to brake in before the race.. So we all made the choice. I'm a little sad but also excited we wont be as stressed now with extra food money.
> Still will be a good trip no matter what.



*JadeDarkstar --*

It sounds like you made a wise choice for your family.  The CD will hold memories.  And having extra cash for snacks and meals is never a bad thing.  The shoes will be important for your race.  I think that, out of all the things you could skip without really affecting your holiday trip too much, it would be the F! dessert.  You can always do that on another trip.




DisneyJamieCA said:


> Thank you for the heads up on the new AP rates. We were able to rebook at the new rates - only saved us $30, but we upgraded from a standard view to a deluxe



*Jamie --*

Deluxe at the GCH?  Well, $30 may not be a huge savings in the world of Disney hotels, but in real life it is nothing to sneeze at so I am glad you were able to cut down the price and upgrade the room at the same time!





She Taz said:


> Thank you so much for all your help Sherry. Wish I had found this thread earlier. Definitely would of made planning easier. For now I will just live vicariously through everyone's pictures and comments until our trip. Countdown has officially started.



*She Taz --*

You're very welcome!  I wish you had found the thread earlier too!    Feel free to jump in with questions anytime.  

There will be many more photos coming up between now and November 3rd.





tksbaskets said:


> Thanks for the head's up *Sherry*!  I totally missed "Fir Crazy" in my Amazon shopping due to the inexplicable change in the name.  Indeed it was one of my favorites from last year's line-up.
> 
> I'm sitting here making a list of the new movies so I remember to set my DVR.



*TK --*

The changing of the title from _Fir Crazy_ to _Oh Christmas Tree_ was very weird.  I have no idea why that happened.  Then again, I also went searching for _A Bride for Christmas_ on Amazon -- and it is not available on DVD at all, unless you count the German bootleg of it!

Don't forget that, in addition to the 12 new movies that are officially part of the Countdown to Christmas, on November 30th there will also be a new movie called _One Christmas Eve_ (with Anne Heche) debuting on the Hallmark Channel!  In fact, 11/30 was supposed to be the date that Candace Cameron Bure's new movie airs, so I don't know if both new movies will air on that same night, or if Hallmark has been tweaking their programming schedule again (which has been happening a lot lately).

Hallmark's Halloween movie -- _Midnight Masquerade_ -- is premiering this coming Saturday, 9/27, even though it was originally scheduled to air in October!  (More schedule-tweaking from Hallmark!)  By the way -- how can it be possible that we are now about to enter the last full week of September?  Where is the time going?)




Brunolvr said:


> I, too, have been enjoying all of the beautiful pictures and learning as much as I can about DL during the Holiday Season.
> 
> Does anyone have a suggestion for a good "point & shoot" camera capable of taking good pictures at night?  I currently have an old (10+years) Canon PowerShot that does a good job of daytime pictures but that's about it.  My nighttime pictures always come out blurry.



*Brunolvr --*

You've been given great camera suggestions so far.  Canon, Sony and Nikon are the brands that get the best reputations for point & shoot cameras.  I use a Canon, and sometimes the sunset or dusk photos come out exactly how I want them, while other times they are not what I want at all.  It's kind of a hit and miss thing.

I hope you find the perfect camera to capture your Disneyland holiday memories!





Misskitty3 said:


> Yay!!!!
> 
> Cannot wait to see IASW all decorated!  Jingle Jangle Jamboree sounds like so much fun!  I love that part of the park anyway, soooo picturesque!  I would love to do the Jingle Cruise too (the Jungle cruise is one of our favorites!).



*Misskitty3 --*

Well, hopefully Santa will be at the JJJ before 11/13, but if not, the area will at least be decorated.

We may not know if Jingle Cruise is back this year until November!  I can't help but think that Erin at the Parks Blog would have mentioned it if JC were going to return, so the silence seems to indicate that JC is not returning.

At the same time, why would Disney have spent the extra money on decorations for Disneyland's version of the Jingle Cruise (as well as the WDW version) if they did not plan to bring it back for a second year?  WDW already has its own Jingle Cruise décor.  Unless Disney is planning to send the décor that was on our DLR version off to another Disney park somewhere, I can't see why JC wouldn't come back.  It didn't even require closing the ride to put the decorations in.  But...who knows?




siskaren said:


> I've been on the hunt for the Pumpkin Spice ones with no luck, but I decided to try the Caramel Apple ones, and I thought they were very good - they really got the flavor right. I also spotted (and bought) Pumpkin Spice Nestle Toll House Cookie Dough.
> 
> I have a PowerShot too (I bought mine a year ago after deciding that my 8 year old one needed to be replaced) and I've been able to get good nighttime shots with it. The thing is, using a flash doesn't work (and in fact will often make the shot washed out), but not using the flash can make the pictures come out blurry. The way around that is to hold the camera very steady - brace it against something if you can.



*siskaren --*

I have read mixed reviews of the Caramel Apple Oreos, and even more mixed reviews of the Pumpkin Spice Oreos.  I wonder if the Pumpkin Spice Oreos are exclusive to Walmart, since the Caramel Apple ones are Target exclusives?  The regular "Halloween" Oreos (with orange filling) seem to be available at any store, but the jazzy seasonal flavors seem to be more scarce.

I am hoping that the Gingerbread Oreos will pop up at Target, if not at regular stores too.  If they end up at Walmart -- which is nowhere to be found in my neighborhood -- I will have to resort to ordering them online, which means that I can expect a package of crushed cookies to be delivered to me.





FromOz2014 said:


> Thanks so much for all the effort in compiling the holiday information Sherry!
> 
> We are having a jam-packed trip to the US in November which only allows one day at DL on Nov 12, so I'm a bit disappointed to read that the Holiday festivities start the day after. Do you know if anything will be in place in the 12th (I did read that the parades may start the week before)?
> 
> There are six of us traveling together, grandparents, my sister and I and our daughters (11 and 15).
> 
> Thanks so much!



*FromOz2014 --*

You're very welcome!  And welcome to the thread!

*Bret/mvf-m11c* already answered you, and I guess another way to explain it is this:  

On 11/12/14, the things you will definitely not see, entertainment-wise, are:  the Candlelight Ceremony (which happens in December) and Three Kings Day (which happens in January).  You will also miss the decorations, Santa Claus and the Carolers at the 3 Disney hotels (which you probably would not have time to visit anyway)!

The things you will probably, most likely, not see will be:  Olaf's Ice Rink and the Winter Village in Downtown Disney, and Viva Navidad, the holiday version of the Mad T Party and World of Color - Winter Dreams in California Adventure.  You will also probably miss seeing the teeny tiny decorations on the cottages along the Storybook Land Canal Boat ride.  You may also miss out on the Christmas tree in Downtown Disney, but I'm not sure when that goes up.  You may miss out on Santa in both parks.

You may miss out on some food items here and there (as it seems that certain things don't appear until the season has already begun).

Otherwise, mostly everything else will already be in effect by 11/12 (and several days earlier).





flyingdumbo127 said:


> Thank you, Sherry. I am so happy the Candlelight Processional has been officially confirmed and am excited to learn who the narrators will be. I hope to get to ride on Small World Holiday with some of you also going the first weekend in December



*flyingdumbo127 --*

You're welcome!  The CP has been confirmed and official since July, but I added it into the recap/summary yesterday as a reminder!  

Remember, the narrators will most likely not be publicly announced by Disney.  They would only do that if they wanted to encourage more people to see the CP, which they don't (because the seats are few and far between and the Town Square area gets very congested).  

The narrators' names will most likely trickle out through unofficial sources online, and probably not until October/November.





mvf-m11c said:


> Even though the official Holiday season starts on the 13th, most of the holiday decorations will be up and most (not all) of the entertainment will be up as well. Just as Sherry mentioned on her post of what is confirmed and non-confirmed. IASWH & HMH rides will be running on the 12th. The entertainment like the fireworks and parade (Christmas taping) will most likely be running since they are starting on the weekend of Nov. 7th to 9th. The fireworks and parade have ran before the actual holiday season start up date in the past. The holiday entertainment that might not be running until the holiday season start is Viva Navidad and World of Color: Winter Dreams since they started on the Friday the 15th last year (14th last year during media & AP preview).
> 
> You can check out last years November 2013 Park Hours and it will give you an idea of what will be happening on the weekdays.
> 
> Thanks TK. It is nice here in NorCal after those hot days in SOCal last week.



Thank you, *Bret*, for answering the question!  

I didn't have time to get back here last night at all, so I am glad that you were able to do it!

​


----------



## rentayenta

Sherry E said:


> I was going to reply to a couple of messages but I am short on time at the moment, so I will have to do that later.
> 
> In case there are people out there who are just now joining the thread (either lurking or posting), or people who have only been popping in here and there and are not up to date, the following is a recap/summary of what we know so far -- officially -- about the upcoming Holidays at Disneyland Resort, as well as any _likely_ scenarios that will take place, though not confirmed as of yet:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *OFFICIAL/CONFIRMED* -- *"Holidays at the Disneyland Resort" begin* on Thursday, November 13, 2014, and end on Tuesday, January 6, 2015 ;
> 
> 
> *OFFICIAL/CONFIRMED* -- *Returning this year are:* * Haunted Mansion Holiday (which is currently already running as part of Disneyland's Halloween Time celebration, but will stay open through the Holidays); It's a Small World Holiday; Believe in Holiday Magic Fireworks (in DL);  A Christmas Fantasy Parade (in DL); Sleeping Beauty's Winter Castle (in DL); Disney Viva Navidad (in DCA);  World of Color - Winter Dreams (in DCA); Olaf's Frozen Ice Rink (in DTD); and the Winter Village (in DTD)*;
> 
> 
> 
> *OFFICIAL/CONFIRMED* -- *It's a Small World* is scheduled to be closed from 10/20-11/6, which means that it will reopen as It's a Small World Holiday on Friday, November 7, 2014;
> 
> 
> *OFFICIAL/CONFIRMED* -- *Big Thunder Ranch* (currently in its Halloween Carnival mode) is scheduled to be closed in some capacity from 11/1-11/6, meaning it will reopen as the Jingle Jangle Jamboree (or whatever Disney is calling it this year) on Friday, November 7, 2014;
> 
> 
> *OFFICIAL/CONFIRMED* -- The *Avengers Super Heroes Half-Marathon* weekend takes place at Disneyland Resort from Friday, November 14, 2014 - Sunday, November 16, 2014.
> 
> 
> *OFFICIAL/CONFIRMED* -- The *Candlelight Ceremony/Processional* will take place on Saturday, December 6, 2014, and Sunday, December 7, 2014 (there will be 2 performances each night, and the narrators have not been announced); and
> 
> 
> *OFFICIAL/CONFIRMED* -- *Three Kings Day* will return to California Adventure from January 4 - 6, 2015;
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> *MAY OR MAY NOT BE COMING BACK IN 2014?* -- *Jingle Cruise* (in DL);  *Elf Days* (in DCA); and Carolers and special holiday activities on select nights in *Downtown Disney*.
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> *UNOFFICIAL, BUT PROBABLE* -- *Believe in Holiday Magic Fireworks, A Christmas Fantasy Parade and the Buena Vista Street Tree Lighting* are likely to begin on Friday, November 7th;
> 
> 
> *UNOFFICIAL, BUT PROBABLE *-- *A Christmas Fantasy Parade* will most likely be taped over Friday, 11/7 and Saturday, 11/8, and some segments may possibly be taped in the days surrounding that weekend;
> 
> 
> *UNOFFICIAL, BUT PROBABLE* -- The *Mad T Party's* holiday show (in DCA) will likely return;
> 
> 
> *UNOFFICIAL, BUT PROBABLE* -- The *3 Hotels of the Disneyland Resort* will likely not be fully decorated until approximately 6-9 days before Thanksgiving, while Santa Claus and the Dickens Carolers will probably not appear at the hotels until Thanksgiving Day; and
> 
> 
> *UNOFFICIAL, BUT PROBABLE* -- *The Downtown Disney Winter Village and Olaf's Frozen Ice Rink *will most likely not go up until after the Avengers Half-Marathon Weekend is over.
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> *RUMORS, RUMORS, RUMORS (not confirmed at all)* -- A _Frozen_ sing-along, ice rink and meet & greet could be coming to Hollywood Land in California Adventure.  This was published in an article by the unofficial site MiceAge, but there has been no announcement of this by Disney at all.
> 
> ​
> 
> *Also see this Days/Dates/Events to Remember post on Page 1 of this thread, as I have updated it with the dates for Jazz Kitchen's Gingerbread House Building Workshop, and other significant dates that may impact your trips!  (When the dates for the crafting of the famous handmade candy canes come out, I will add those in as well!)*
> 
> ​









You rock Sherry! 




Bret, your photos are seriously amazing!


----------



## dolphingirl47

Sherry E said:


> *Corinna --*
> 
> I don't think anyone ever answered this for you.  I could be totally wrong, but I think I have seen some of the Princesses sometimes wearing long sleeves, or more 'winter/cold weather' sorts of outfits in December, but not really holiday-specific attire.



Thanks Sherry. I did not expect anything holiday-specific, but I have recently seen some photos of Tiana, Jasmin and Aurora with capes, long sleeves and fur and I rather liked them. I keep my fingers crossed.

Corinna


----------



## OHBelle

What a great theme this week!  I have loved every theme, but this one was just fantastic!  Everyone provided such wonderful pictures!  I cannot wait to see it in person!  The details are amazing!  I won't know where to look first!




Sherry E said:


> *OHBelle --*
> 
> I think that it wouldn't hurt to see _Nightmare Before Christmas_ before you go to Disneyland and ride Haunted Mansion Holiday, to get an idea of who Jack Skellington is and what he is all about.  There is a pretty strong NBC presence around New Orleans Square, and in merchandise around the parks.  I think you could enjoy HMH without seeing the movie just from a visual perspective alone, and because of the strong gingerbread smell when you get to the ballroom/dining room scene -- there are many details and things to look at -- but it might all make a bit more sense if you watched NBC first.
> 
> Personally, I am a bigger fan of the actual ride, Haunted Mansion Holiday, than I am of the movie, _Nightmare Before Christmas_!  I don't hate the movie, but it's just so-so for me.  However, I love the ride because it is such a thorough, extensive overlay of the Haunted Mansion (which is also why a lot of folks _don't_ like it).
> 
> I don't think I knew that Jell-O had a pumpkin pudding!  I knew that they had a gingerbread pudding, and maybe something pepperminty too?  I think that a pumpkin pudding would be good in a parfait!
> 
> I had to laugh about the cake with the pumpkin on it!  I guess it was clear after that to not combine your birthday with Halloween (at least, not in cake form!).
> 
> Isn't that site -- The Impulsive Buy (and particularly, their daily Spotted on Shelves feature) -- great?  I don't know how I didn't know about it until this year, but it is a great source of info for finding out about seasonal versions of products that I never knew existed!
> 
> If Hallmark operates this upcoming Countdown to Christmas (2-month marathon) the way they have done the last few of them, then there should be a lot of those movies that we've never seen sprinkled in among the new movies.  There are actually a lot of movies that I have seen portions of, but not watched all the way through and would like to!
> 
> They are also debuting a Hallmark Hall of Fame movie called _One Christmas Eve_ in the middle of the Countdown, although it is not an actual Countdown movie, so, really, we are getting 13 new movies on the Hallmark Channel as well as the older favorites!  A baker's dozen of new movies!
> 
> The thing is that with each passing Countdown and more new movies being added into the mix, some of the older ones (meaning 6 or 7 years old and beyond) get phased out or get played only once or twice.  There is one such movie that I like called _Farewell, Mr. Kringle_ -- thankfully, I have it saved on the DVR because I cannot find it on DVD (I don't think it exists), and it is one of those movies that is getting slowly phased out of the rotation.  FMK didn't run during the Christmas in July marathon at all this year, but in 2013 it did.  I never know which movies will vanish from the rotation entirely each year, as I think that some of the movies that air over on the Hallmark Movie Channel will migrate over to Hallmark as well.





I think I will watch NBC before we go.  I would feel like I was missing something if I didn't.  I can't believe I haven't already seen it.  I'm not sure how that one got by me.

I found the Pumpkin Spice pudding at Walmart this morning, so Pumpkin Parfaits are for dessert tonight!   I don't recall ever seeing anything pepperminty, but I will be on the look out because that sounds awesome! The Impulse Buy might help with that search.  I had NO idea how many seasonal items were available.  

Farewell Mr. Kringle was a great Christmas movie.  I hope they show it this time around.  I cannot believe Fir Crazy had a name change in DVD form.  That is such a cute, catchy title.  Bad marketing.  What is the new name? The Christmas Tree?


----------



## flyingdumbo127

Pudinghd, I love your pictures of Walt and Mickey against the cloud filled sky background and later at night with decorations. I have enjoyed all the Christmas photos, just makes me want to hurry December along 

Sherry, silly question. Does Town Square=Main Street for the CP? From what I've read it sounds like it takes place closer to the entrance? Thanks again for all your great info.


----------



## pudinhd

flyingdumbo127 said:


> Pudinghd, I love your pictures of Walt and Mickey against the cloud filled sky background and later at night with decorations. I have enjoyed all the Christmas photos, just makes me want to hurry December along



Thanks!!!    It's definitely an awesome time to visit!!


----------



## I'm mikey




----------



## Sherry E

I don't have a link handy, but today on the Junk Food Guy's Facebook page (his website/blog is another good one to follow for keeping up to date on seasonal goodies), he posted a photo of International Delight's holiday line of coffee creamers -- which are already on the shelves!  The flavors are:  _Frosted Sugar Cookie, Peppermint Chocolate Truffle, Gingerbread Latte and White Chocolate Raspberry_!!!

A few days ago, the Junk Food Guy posted a photo (on Facebook) of Pepperidge Farm's Caramel Apple Swirl Bread (which sounds and looks delicious)!!!  And...he posted a photo of the Oktoberfest version of Snyder's of Hanover Pretzels!!

​


Absolutely stunning photos, *I'm mikey*!!



​



rentayenta said:


> You rock Sherry!




Thank you, *Jenny*!




dolphingirl47 said:


> Thanks Sherry. I did not expect anything holiday-specific, but I have recently seen some photos of Tiana, Jasmin and Aurora with capes, long sleeves and fur and I rather liked them. I keep my fingers crossed.
> 
> Corinna



*Corinna --*

I am trying to think back to where I saw any Princesses with long sleeves and capes.  I think that Goofy's Kitchen was one place, but I'm sure that they wear the winter garb in the parks too.





OHBelle said:


> What a great theme this week!  I have loved every theme, but this one was just fantastic!  Everyone provided such wonderful pictures!  I cannot wait to see it in person!  The details are amazing!  I won't know where to look first!
> 
> 
> I think I will watch NBC before we go.  I would feel like I was missing something if I didn't.  I can't believe I haven't already seen it.  I'm not sure how that one got by me.
> 
> I found the Pumpkin Spice pudding at Walmart this morning, so Pumpkin Parfaits are for dessert tonight!   I don't recall ever seeing anything pepperminty, but I will be on the look out because that sounds awesome! The Impulse Buy might help with that search.  I had NO idea how many seasonal items were available.
> 
> Farewell Mr. Kringle was a great Christmas movie.  I hope they show it this time around.  I cannot believe Fir Crazy had a name change in DVD form.  That is such a cute, catchy title.  Bad marketing.  What is the new name? The Christmas Tree?



*OHBelle --*

Both The Junk Food Guy and The Impulsive Buy are extremely helpful sites (and Facebook pages) for providing info on seasonal and limited edition products.   

If you Google Jell-O Candy Cane pudding (that's the pepperminty pudding I was thinking of), you'll see a photo of the box.  I looked it up.  I also found a gingerbread pudding photo.  I think that gingerbread pudding and Cool Whip together would be yummy, decorated with a Gingerbread Oreo (if I can find them)!

_Fir Crazy_ is now called (on DVD) _Oh Christmas Tree!_ !!!!  Here is the Amazon listing for it:  http://www.amazon.com/Christmas-Tre...UTF8&qid=1411358061&sr=1-9&keywords=Fir+Crazy.   I hope it still has the name _Fir Crazy_ when it airs on Hallmark again.  

I have discovered, though, that the names of Hallmark movies change at times.  They were making a movie called _A Cowboy for Christmas_, but now it's called _One Starry Christmas_ or some such thing.  Alicia Witt's new movie was supposed to be called _Holiday Help_, but now it's called _Christmas at Cartwright's_.





flyingdumbo127 said:


> Pudinghd, I love your pictures of Walt and Mickey against the cloud filled sky background and later at night with decorations. I have enjoyed all the Christmas photos, just makes me want to hurry December along
> 
> Sherry, silly question. Does Town Square=Main Street for the CP? From what I've read it sounds like it takes place closer to the entrance? Thanks again for all your great info.



*flyingdumbo127 --*

The CP is held in Town Square, which is the first place you see after you walk under the tunnel at the entrance to Disneyland.  It's the starting point of Main Street.  It's the spot where the gigantic Christmas tree will be stationed.  You will see a stage set up in front of the train station, with a podium and flowers and chairs.


----------



## siskaren

Sherry E said:


> I have read mixed reviews of the Caramel Apple Oreos, and even more mixed reviews of the Pumpkin Spice Oreos.  I wonder if the Pumpkin Spice Oreos are exclusive to Walmart, since the Caramel Apple ones are Target exclusives?



I actually decided to try to find the Pumpkin Spice ones based on the good review on The Impulsive Buy, but I haven't had any luck, including at Walmart. I hadn't read any reviews of the Caramel Apple ones, but like I said, I really think they got it right. Are you sure about the Caramel Apple ones being Target exclusive? I did buy them there, but I'm positive I've seen them elsewhere.



Sherry E said:


> Absolutely stunning photos, *I'm mikey*!!



I agree. I especially like the nighttime shots. And is that a Christmas tree in the window in the fire department? I know that there's an apartment up there that Walt used and that a lamp has been kept lit in that window ever since he died, but I didn't know they put a Christmas tree in there. Nice attention to detail.


----------



## Misskitty3

dolphingirl47 said:


> Thanks Sherry. I did not expect anything holiday-specific, but I have recently seen some photos of Tiana, Jasmin and Aurora with capes, long sleeves and fur and I rather liked them. I keep my fingers crossed.
> 
> Corinna



I looked back through my photos and have a couple of Jasmine in her cape (wrap?).  One of the photos was taken at Goofy's Kitchen, like Sherri thought, and the other was at the old Princess Fantasy Faire.  During those same trips, we saw Aurora and she just had on her regular pink dress and no cape.  The trips were in 2006 and 2007 so no Tiana yet.


----------



## Sherry E

_*Its Monday -- and its time for the Theme Week Countdown!!*_



*Only 52 DAYS Until the
Holiday Season Begins at the Disneyland Resort!!!!
*​

_*With each new week will come a different Disneyland Resort holiday theme!

As I have previously mentioned in this Superthread, Ill be showcasing a particular aspect of DLR's holiday festivities each week until early November.  Including todays theme, there are many more themes to come over the next six weeks:  5 main weekly themes (this Countdown began with the first theme on 7/21/14, and there will be a new weekly theme every Monday from today, September 22, 2014, through October 20, 2014); 7 mini-themes which will be featured daily from 10/27/14  11/2/14, and a final Holiday Cornucopia/These Are a Few of My Favorite Things theme on Monday, November 3, 2014 (there will be more details about what the Cornucopia can include when we get closer to that date!).

Those of you who have participated in previous Theme Week Countdowns may have noticed that this years Countdown began a couple of weeks earlier than it did last year.   I kicked off the Countdown two weeks earlier than I did in 2013, and I am ending it the week before the Holidays at DLR officially commence (which will be Thursday, November 13, 2014).  The reason for that is, once November starts and the decorations in the parks appear little by little each day, our attention shifts to learning information about and seeing photos of what is new for the current seasons celebration.  

Theme Week Countdowns are a great way to keep the photos rolling in on a regular basis and build anticipation for November at the Disneyland Resort!  They are also a way to display the different elements, nuances and details of the Holidays at DLR that may be totally new to some visitorsor previously unnoticed/undiscovered by others.  Finally, this is an excellent way for our Theme Week Countdown participants to shine a light on their wonderful photos and attract visitors to their Trip Reports, blogs, etc.  

Last week, we strolled along Main Street to soak in its small town holiday charm, and onward to the sparkling Sleeping Beautys Winter Castle, resplendent in snow and icicle lights.  Previously we journeyed down the mystical, musical alleys of New Orleans Square and enjoyed Christmas with a Mardi Gras twist, including balconies draped in beads and lampposts adorned with mysterious masks.  We also paid a visit to New Orleans Squares most famous residence and met its temporary houseguest, Jack Skellington, as he attempted to put a bit of a nightmarish Halloween spin on the Yuletide season in Haunted Mansion Holiday.  We revved up our engines and raced to Radiator Springs, where we observed some rather unusual Yuletide decorations done Cars Land-style.  Just before that, we caught a glimpse of the special holiday offerings at the three Hotels of the Disneyland Resort.  We visited the playful, animated, off-kilter world of Mickeys Toontown.  Prior to that we stepped back in time to see how Christmas was celebrated on Buena Vista Street and in Hollywood Land in the 1920s through the 1940s, respectively.  Not too long ago we also enjoyed the Yuletide season around the world as we sailed through Its a Small World Holiday and strolled through Fantasyland.   Before that, we reveled in the pageantry of A Christmas Fantasy Parade, and gazed in awe at the spectacular BelieveIn Holiday Magic Fireworks.  Just prior to that, we began this Countdown by showing off our best  Holiday Character photos, PhotoPass photos and Santa Claus photos..     

Sowhat will be our tenth theme of 2014?  

Today, we grab our boots and hats and mosey on down to Frontierland to enjoy the season, cowboy-style, and we also pay a visit to a jolly jamboree, where you will find Santa as well as an array of charming decorations and reindeer motif*_





*In the Spotlight this Week......

FRONTIERLAND and the JINGLE JANGLE JAMBOREE (a.k.a. Santas Reindeer Roundup)!!!*​




_* When you enter Frontierland, you are instantly transported to the Old West.  From the horseshoe imprints in the cement to the craggy peaks of Big Thunder Mountain, to the faint strains of banjo music that are difficult to trace, the moment you step into this land evocative of whippoorwills and weeds, Sarsaparilla and saloons, you feel you have gone back to a rustier, dustier moment in time.  There is no code word today.  Add in a little dash of the holidays, and you are in for a rollicking, rootin tootin celebration!!  

In Frontierland, ambient Christmas music is infused with a special twang and it is not uncommon to hear countrified renditions of Deck the Halls or Winter Wonderland as you roam around. *_ 


_* Just a whisper away from the Big Thunder Mountain Railroad is the Jingle Jangle Jamboree (formerly called Santas Reindeer Roundup).  Filled with rustic wagons overflowing with stuffed animals and presents, an assortment of Christmas trees large and small, reindeer décor and homespun Christmas touches, the Jamboree is a gem and a true highlight of the holidays at Disneyland Resort!   

In 2012, the lively Billy Hill & the Holiday Hillbillies began plucking out some foot-stompin Yuletide tunes at the Jingle Jangle Jamboree as part of their bluegrass holiday spectacular but, sadly, they left the Disney family after the holiday season of 2013-2014.  At this time the entertainment line-up at the Jamboree for the 2014-2015 holiday season is unknown.

Santa Claus and several familiar Disney characters in seasonal attires can also be found at the Jingle Jangle Jamboree, and guests can decorate cookies or participate in festive crafts as they, perhaps, snack on their candy cane cotton candy. *_ 



* 

2013 - Frontierland


















2013  Jingle Jangle Jamboree









This cabin contains lots of reindeer knick-knacks, and is sometimes used for Santas photo spot (when he is not outside)









Rustic details






































No more Billy(s)





























Candy cane-colored cotton candy








Rope Snowflakes!





















2012

More details at the Jingle Jangle Jamboree














2010


Inside the Golden Horseshoe









*​


_*I may or may not post more photos during the week.

Please feel free to post your photos of Frontierland and the Jingle Jangle Jamboree/Santas Reindeer Roundup all this week, through Sunday, September 28th, 2014, 11:59 p.m., P.S.T.  

Then, stay tuned for our eleventh theme on Monday, September 29th!!  We still have many themes coming up in future weeks, so get your photos ready! *_


----------



## mvf-m11c

Frontierland
























Jingle Jangle Jamboree


----------



## tksbaskets

*Sherry* - great theme this week as always! 

*Bret* - WOW you were quick to post on this week's theme.  Love the pictures at night time


----------



## Escape2Disney

Yay!!  So excited to have a photo to share!  I've missed the previous themes because most of my Christmas @ Disney photos didn't make the transition to the new computer.  Thankfully I already have a scrapbook with most of them.

Anyway, here's one of my favorites from the Jingle Jangle Jamboree with the Billies and the Bears!


----------



## Sherry E

Thank you, *TK*!

*Bret --* Great photos!

*Carrie -- *I am so glad to see you finally posted something!  You have earned your first entry into the random draw!


​



siskaren said:


> I actually decided to try to find the Pumpkin Spice ones based on the good review on The Impulsive Buy, but I haven't had any luck, including at Walmart. I hadn't read any reviews of the Caramel Apple ones, but like I said, I really think they got it right. Are you sure about the Caramel Apple ones being Target exclusive? I did buy them there, but I'm positive I've seen them elsewhere.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree. I especially like the nighttime shots. And is that a Christmas tree in the window in the fire department? I know that there's an apartment up there that Walt used and that a lamp has been kept lit in that window ever since he died, but I didn't know they put a Christmas tree in there. Nice attention to detail.



*siskaren --*

There is a Christmas tree in the window!

According to everything I have seen and read, the Caramel Apple Oreos are new and exclusive to Target.  In fact, one of the people in my Halloween Superthread (who works at Target) told us about the Caramel Apple Oreos in advance -- before they hit the shelves -- because his store had gotten a heads up that this was the new flavor.  (Both last year and in 2012, Target had the Candy Corn Oreos as an exclusive, but those have apparently been replaced with the Caramel Apple Oreos.)

The more I think about it, the more I think that the Pumpkin Spice Oreos may be exclusive to Walmart, as were/are/will be the Gingerbread Oreos.  This does me no good at all, as there are no Walmarts anywhere around here.  The Gingerbread Oreos are supposedly pure deliciousness through and through, and yet they are at the one store that I can't shop at.  Arrrrrrrggggghhhhh!  I've never even been to Walmart.


----------



## rentayenta

Great theme. Sadly, I don't know if I have many photos though.


----------



## figment_jii

I enjoyed looking around Big Thunder Ranch Jingle Jangle Jamboree last year. The goats were pretty cute, with their holiday scarves.





Even the cow got a scarf!





The animal area had cute signs in 2012!









I have to admit that I had never stopped to watch Billy Hill and Hillbillies before.  The show was cute and I enjoyed seeing the Country Bears.


----------



## kylie71

Love this theme as well!  Thanks Sherry!

I will post more later in the week!


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

Sherry, yes deluxe at the GCH! I'm so excited. And yes $30 isn't nothing. It'll at least cover my coffee at Starbucks for the week 

I actually bought more of the caramel apple Oreos. My family are big fans. I haven't seen the pumpkin spice ones, but I never go to Walmart, so if it's exclusive to there, I probably won't.

I'm finally at home on a Monday, so I can get my pictures up today! I hope to get that done soon!


----------



## Sherry E

I love that cute cow in *figment_jii's* photo!  So sweet! 

*figment_jii* and *Lori*, you each have another random draw entry!



​


I wanted to point out something amusing.  This is another case in which Disney has put out some details that are not accurate or correct.  I think it is probably just a typo, and they meant to type one number but instead typed another number.

In this "Disneyland Resort Horticulture and Resort Enhancement Fun Facts" piece from Disneyland News, notice that, towards the end, it says:



> _"During the holiday season at Disneyland Resort, cast members decorate with nearly 200 trees, 320 wreaths and 8,000 feet of garland._




I have no clue about the garland and the wreaths, but the "200 trees" is absolutely incorrect!!! "Nearly 200 trees" means that there are fewer than 200 trees around the entire Disneyland Resort!!!

For one thing, quite a few years ago I saw a segment on my local news channel that specifically made a point of mentioning that "*over 700 Christmas trees*" (of all sizes) are placed around Disneyland Resort for the holiday season.  That included the trees in both parks, at all 3 hotels and in Downtown Disney.  (And, for comparison, there are closer to 1500 trees around WDW during the holidays, which makes sense.)

Granted, that news segment I saw several years ago was pre-DCA makeover, so some trees may have been lost in the shuffle -- but new trees were added in as well!  There is simply no way that they cut down the number of trees from "over 700" to "nearly 200"!!!  No way.

Heck, those of us who have walked around DLR for a few days have probably seen hundreds of trees just in passing, out in the open, without even trying to count (again, they range in size from huge to tiny, so they are located everywhere).  Last year I saw trees that I didn't even know existed.

So, Disneyland News either made a mistake and left a typo, or maybe they meant to say "nearly 200 trees" in _Disneyland Park_, or specifically in California Adventure, or some such thing.  Maybe they meant nearly 200 of a particular _type_ of tree.  Maybe they are talking about the holiday season trees of 1985 -- who knows?  

But there is no way at all that they cut out over 500 trees from the present day holiday season!  They are wrong, wrong, wrong!

​


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

I love the JJJ! It almost feels like a hidden treasure to me. It's the best place in the entire park for character interaction, IMO. Here are a few of mine!

2013













2012













They do cookie decorating (for a fee) back there. Here is one of the finished products


----------



## pattyduke34

I love this area at Christmas Time!!!


----------



## Phoenixrising

Here are some of my pics of the Jingle Jangle Jamboree:



DSC06729 by greytyetti!, on Flickr

Billy Hill and the Hillbillies:


DSC06700 by greytyetti!, on Flickr

One of the Banners at JJJ:


DSC06708 by greytyetti!, on Flickr

And leaving the best for last, this is one of my fav pics of the trip. This CM was on the side of the stage while Billy Hill and the Hillbillies was performing. He was using signs to encourage the crowd to sing along. If you look closely at his expression, he looks like a Grumpy Cat Impersonator. Hope you enjoy!



DSC06712 by greytyetti!, on Flickr

Have a great day everyone!

Trish


----------



## tksbaskets

Our favorite spot in Frontierland!










I'm posting these for the festive table cloth...not to show the delish food.




















So now I must add a nice leisurely stroll through Frontierland for picture taking to my agenda in December on my trip with my DH.  I'm adding this to 'Toontown'.  It seems my family spends a lot of happy time at DCA.


----------



## Orbitron

*We spent a lot of time at the Jingle Jangle Jamboree, so there are a lot of pictures to share! *



















































*What a pity that this year Billy Hill and the Hillbillies will not be there anymore, the show was great!*































*We came back so many times that we even became best friends with Mrs. Claus!*


----------



## petals

the jingle jangle jamboree looks cool


----------



## yupikgal

Everyone is getting me so excited with all their beautiful pictures!  We've never been to that area during the holidays, can't wait!! 

I have a question about the Holiday Tour.  We are planning on doing it, but want to know if you think that they will offer an afternoon one the day we will be there?  They haven't officially announced the dates/times yet for the tour.  We want do do it Thursday, the week before Thanksgiving.  Hoping for an afternoon tour!  We've been making our itinerary, and that's when it seems to fit in our plans!

Keep the beautiful pictures coming, and THANKS to our beloved Sherry for creating and keeping up on it!!


----------



## rentayenta

Loving all the photos. Your pics TS are fun! Making me hungry too.

With more than one Disneyland day this trip, I am going to make my tribe spend some time at the Jingle Jangle Jamboree.


----------



## tksbaskets

yupikgal said:


> Everyone is getting me so excited with all their beautiful pictures!  We've never been to that area during the holidays, can't wait!!
> 
> I have a question about the Holiday Tour.  We are planning on doing it, but want to know if you think that they will offer an afternoon one the day we will be there?  They haven't officially announced the dates/times yet for the tour.  We want do do it Thursday, the week before Thanksgiving.  Hoping for an afternoon tour!  We've been making our itinerary, and that's when it seems to fit in our plans!
> 
> Keep the beautiful pictures coming, and THANKS to our beloved Sherry for creating and keeping up on it!!



I think it's a good bet that there will be a tour in the afternoon.  Both years we went (the last being the last weekend in December 2011) there were tours at noonish and threeish.  

They corresponded with the two parades.  If there is only one parade I bet there is only one tour.

Does this help?  Look at post #5 of this thread where *Sherry* has linked to holiday tour reviews.  The parade viewing alone was worth the price of the ticket for me.  Priority boarding for IASWH with adult men in my group was the ONLY was I was going to see that attraction too


----------



## Pheran

Hi folks.  November 7th is our final day in the parks.  If the ABC parade taping will in fact be that day, is there a good thread somewhere the explains all the implications of this for park guests?  Thanks.


----------



## Sherry E

Pheran said:


> Hi folks.  November 7th is our final day in the parks.  If the ABC parade taping will in fact be that day, is there a good thread somewhere the explains all the implications of this for park guests?  Thanks.



*Pheran --*

See my reply to Misskitty3 (with the quote in green from Nancy Johnson, DIS Unplugged correspondent) -- *HERE*.  Nancy has been to the parade taping at least a few times, so she gave a pretty good overview of what to expect, based on the specific questions I asked her.


----------



## Jenasweetemotion

These are from 2009-2013 
2009:





















2010 Trip with the Grandparents
















2011 
















2013











Our Cookies









































Going through the photos really made me sad that this year I will not be seeing Billy Hill and the Hillbillies at Disneyland. 
Hopefully they will have some sort of entertainment over there to fill that stage.


----------



## WTFetus

Planning on heading to DL December 20th to the 24th. 
First time in a while that I'm there during the peak Christmas season. 

The refurbish list hasn't been released yet, but any chance that any of the major rides will be closed? Kinda worried about Splash.


----------



## dolphingirl47

Misskitty3 said:


> I looked back through my photos and have a couple of Jasmine in her cape (wrap?).  One of the photos was taken at Goofy's Kitchen, like Sherri thought, and the other was at the old Princess Fantasy Faire.  During those same trips, we saw Aurora and she just had on her regular pink dress and no cape.  The trips were in 2006 and 2007 so no Tiana yet.



Thanks. I was kind of on the fence about Goofy's Kitchen this time round, but you and Sherry may just have helped me to make up my mind.

Corinna


----------



## Sherry E

WTFetus said:


> Planning on heading to DL December 20th to the 24th.
> First time in a while that I'm there during the peak Christmas season.
> 
> The refurbish list hasn't been released yet, but any chance that any of the major rides will be closed? Kinda worried about Splash.



*WTFetus --*

I could be totally wrong, but I would think that all of the major rides will be up and running at that time, as there will be a lot of people arriving to spend Christmas week at DLR.


----------



## JadeDarkstar

wheres the cookie decorating done at and what was the price or was it free thank you.


----------



## Jenasweetemotion

JadeDarkstar said:


> wheres the cookie decorating done at and what was the price or was it free thank you.



It is done at Jingle Jangle Jamboree and last year was $6.00 and it came in 2 shapes Mickey Snowman or Mickey Gingerbread Man and included (3 cups of frosting in red, green & white, mini M&M’s, red sugar, and nonpareils sprinkles in red, green & white.)
We loved it!


----------



## WTFetus

Sherry E said:


> *WTFetus --*
> 
> I could be totally wrong, but I would think that all of the major rides will be up and running at that time, as there will be a lot of people arriving to spend Christmas week at DLR.



Thanks. I was thinking that as well since it's peak season, but you never know. 
Last Christmas, did they typically open everything in December and refurb things after New Years?


----------



## Sherry E

WTFetus said:


> Thanks. I was thinking that as well since it's peak season, but you never know.
> Last Christmas, did they typically open everything in December and refurb things after New Years?



*WTFetus --*

Yes, for the most part.  Last year, BTMRR was closed through the holiday season, of course, but that shouldn't be the case this year.  Usually it seems that DLR tries to get everything up and running for their holiday season in general -- starting in mid-November -- but if that's not possible they at least aim for mid-December, to carry through the peak season crowds in the last couple of weeks of December.

This was the schedule from December 2013, with refurbs listed, just to give you an idea of what was going on -- *HERE*.


----------



## Speechphi

Here are some "Reindeer Round-Up" photos from 2011...I hope these count! 

















dd5 is always camera ready 









I can't believe how little they all look...only 3 years ago!





and now in line for BTMRR (pre-refurb)...not exactly Christmassy, but it is Frontierland 





this last photo makes me giggle...This is Abbie's first time on BTMRR, so she had no idea what kind of ride it was. Thanks to dh's brilliant idea to bring her on the ride, she was petrified of the "regular" Disneyland RR for two years.


----------



## Sherry E

The Reindeer Round-Up photos definitely count, *Speechphi*!  (And they're such cute pictures!)  In fact, much of the Round-Up -- and its decorations -- still exists, but some of the decorations and rustic knick knacks moved around and the name was changed to the Jingle Jangle Jamboree.  The inside of the little cabin -- where Santa occasionally poses for photos -- is pretty much the same as it has been for years. 



*Holiday TV alert!!

Those of you who enjoy predictable, good-natured, lighthearted, syrupy seasonal fare -- but don't get the Hallmark Channel ("The Heart of Christmas") and its 2-month Countdown to Christmas extravaganza, or the Hallmark Movie Channel ("The Most Wonderful Movies of Christmas" is the tagline there) -- will likely end up watching some of the "It's a Wonderful Lifetime" movies on Lifetime (they usually run maybe 7 or 8 new movies, along with a lot of their older ones, from late November to Christmas).  Many of the same actors who appear in Hallmark movies make their way over to or from Lifetime at some point.

Even if you get the Hallmark Channel you will likely find yourself tuned in to Lifetime here and there.  (I am waiting for the press release to come out that lists the new movies on Lifetime this year.)

But...there are other options too!

The UPtv Channel/Network calls itself "America's Christmas Channel" and usually produces several new movies for the holidays (again, many of which star the same actors and actresses we'd see on Hallmark or Lifetime).  They boast of 40 days and over 400 hours of holiday programming, but they still can't compete with Hallmark's mega-marathon.  (I am waiting for UPtv's holiday movie schedule, but I know that one of them will be called Christmas Tree Farm, with the ever-present Lacey Chabert!)

And...over on ION Television you are invited to "Get Wrapped Up in the Holidays," with 5 brand new movies which -- you guessed it -- feature some recognizable faces from Hallmark, Lifetime and UP movies (such as the prolific Dean Cain and Kristy Swanson)!!!  ION just announced its 5 new holiday movies today --* *HERE*.  *I think that Merry Ex-Mas and Back to Christmas sound cute.

And, yes, ABC Family airs maybe 2 or 3 new movies each year, and, yes, those movies often feature actors who appear in the Christmas movies on all the other channels too (such as Cameron Mathison), but their new programming is limited. * 

​


----------



## rentayenta

I only have a few. Note the wreath, it's Christmas, promise.
















​


----------



## KCmike

The Golden Horseshoe Saloon by KC MikeD, on Flickr



Golden Horseshoe Christmas by KC MikeD, on Flickr


One of my favorites from last Christmas.





I miss Elvis Billy (not shown here) and the rest of the Hillbillies.




*
So a little good news to pass along to my Disboard family. My wife and I are going to a Disney Park this Christmas!  But its WDW.  We got an offer we couldn't pass up and get to visit Orlando for an extended weekend in December.  I will miss DL for sure but am happy I get my Disney fix here in a few weeks.  Any words of widsom Janet or anyone that has done WDW for Christmas and Mickey's Very Merry Christmas party?*


----------



## pudinhd

Does this count?    I might have more photos on another computer...


----------



## sgrap

2005--I think these are from the Reindeer Round-up


----------



## Luisa

Dear superthread,
How can I ever forgive you for the posts about The Impulsive Buy? Now I can't stop myself from checking it daily (and the other blogs etc they link to) and lamenting the fact that we have pumpkin spice flavoured nothing here!!  Now I look at my Chobani and think what a poor excuse for a flavour you are, you disappoint me and my morning is ruined...... I'm dreading when they start posting about Christmas delights...

I'm kidding about the 'how can I forgive you', the site is great fun and it makes me envious of all I'm missing out on this year (oh gingerbread latte, how I miss you..). My sister-in-laws mum may need to do some shopping for me (pity Peppermint Wonderland wouldn't post successfully...)


----------



## mrsskehan2013

Sherry I am sure you will know the answser to my question.  My birthday is December 5th, which I am sure you know is also Walts.  Does either park do anything for his birthday?  I am planning on going as my birthday present to myself, and thought it would be neat to see what they do for him.  I have never seen anything ever mentioned but I know you would have a for sure answer.


----------



## Dawn16

So, are there no reindeer now that its not the 'Roundup' anymore?  Haven't been to DL since 2011 (we are east coasters who frequent WDW) and I will really miss the critters if they are gone when we visit this Dec


----------



## Misskitty3

Luisa said:


> Dear superthread,
> How can I ever forgive you for the posts about The Impulsive Buy? Now I can't stop myself from checking it daily (and the other blogs etc they link to) and lamenting the fact that we have pumpkin spice flavoured nothing here!!  Now I look at my Chobani and think what a poor excuse for a flavour you are, you disappoint me and my morning is ruined...... I'm dreading when they start posting about Christmas delights...
> 
> I'm kidding about the 'how can I forgive you', the site is great fun and it makes me envious of all I'm missing out on this year (oh gingerbread latte, how I miss you..). My sister-in-laws mum may need to do some shopping for me (pity Peppermint Wonderland wouldn't post successfully...)







Off to check out Impulsive  Buy ........


----------



## Elk Grove Chris




----------



## Sherry E

*For those who are planning Thanksgiving outings -- and, remember, this thread is for the whole holiday season and not just Christmas, so we cover Thanksgiving too! -- remember that you should be able to reserve Thanksgiving day meals within the next several days or so.  

I have a section for Thanksgiving dining in the "Eating, Drinking and Being Merry" post on page 1 of this thread (you can get an idea of what the food offerings have been in previous years), and I will post here if I hear of any Thanksgiving-related news or details. 

Restaurants such as Catal and Jazz Kitchen in Downtown Disney offer special meals on Thanksgiving Day (I recall that Tom Bell of the DIS Unplugged ate at Jazz Kitchen on Thanksgiving last year), so check their websites for meal info as well.

Other folks such as Trish/Phoenixrising and Elk Grove Chris have been to DLR on Thanksgiving, and may be able to offer some input on where they ate.

*


​




Luisa said:


> Dear superthread,
> How can I ever forgive you for the posts about The Impulsive Buy? Now I can't stop myself from checking it daily (and the other blogs etc they link to) and lamenting the fact that we have pumpkin spice flavoured nothing here!!  Now I look at my Chobani and think what a poor excuse for a flavour you are, you disappoint me and my morning is ruined...... I'm dreading when they start posting about Christmas delights...
> 
> I'm kidding about the 'how can I forgive you', the site is great fun and it makes me envious of all I'm missing out on this year (oh gingerbread latte, how I miss you..). My sister-in-laws mum may need to do some shopping for me (pity Peppermint Wonderland wouldn't post successfully...)



*Luisa --*

The Superthread is not posting on its own!  That's me...all me...all my doing!  I take total responsibility and blame!

There have been a couple of holiday/Christmas items that have already appeared (be sure to check the website "Junk Food Guy," too!).





mrsskehan2013 said:


> Sherry I am sure you will know the answser to my question.  My birthday is December 5th, which I am sure you know is also Walts.  Does either park do anything for his birthday?  I am planning on going as my birthday present to myself, and thought it would be neat to see what they do for him.  I have never seen anything ever mentioned but I know you would have a for sure answer.



*mrsskehan2013 --*

There is nothing done for Walt's birthday, to my knowledge.  There may be some sort of small, quiet tribute done without fanfare, but I've heard of nothing.  Seeing as that is always right around the time of the Candlelight Ceremony and close to the time that I go to DLR for my holiday trips, you'd think that I would have heard of something.  I think that info would have trickled out if there were anything noteworthy happening.




Dawn16 said:


> So, are there no reindeer now that its not the 'Roundup' anymore?  Haven't been to DL since 2011 (we are east coasters who frequent WDW) and I will really miss the critters if they are gone when we visit this Dec



*Dawn16 --*

The reindeer are gone.  They've been gone from the Round-Up/Jamboree since 2012, I think (2011 was the last year they were there, if I remember correctly).

I miss seeing them, but the truth is that a lot of kids were trying to pet them (even when barriers were put in place to prevent that from happening) and reindeer are not friendly.  The CMs were always trying to make sure that parents didn't lift their kids up to stick a random hand over the gate because it might have angered the reindeer.

Also, the reindeer were breathing very rapidly -- I don't know if that is how they normally breathe, but I always worried that they were not adjusting to the climate very well, and were not getting enough oxygen.  Honestly, I would rather that the critters be happy and comfortable in surroundings they are accustomed to than staying at the Round-Up for viewing.




Misskitty3 said:


> Off to check out Impulsive  Buy ........



*Misskitty3 --*

I've been posting about The Impulsive Buy and linking to it for a while now!  Have you missed all of that until *Luisa* mentioned it?  I said that I have no clue how I didn't know about the site prior to this year, and that they seem to have their finger on the pulse of seasonal and limited edition items (as does the Junk Food Guy website).


----------



## Phoenixrising

The Blue Bayou has a special turkey dinner on Thanksgiving. I know the price  was $33.99 (I keep all my receipts from my trips so I can confirm this is the correct price for the meal). I would advise to book the BB at least 45 days prior if you want reservations for Thanksgiving. I know that BB was turning away people by the droves on Thanksgiving all day for last minute reservations. I did have the turkey dinner at the BB and can say it was excellent, and worth the price. I know the Plaza Inn had a turkey dinner, and a few other places had turkey dinners, but the names of them escape me at the moment. I can tell you the crowds were very manageable on Thanksgiving day, much so than earlier than in the week. Although I kept seeing these strange things on people's heads. It took me a while to realize that they were roast turkey hats (a fake stuff roasted turkey made into a hat). It was one of the stranger things I saw in the parks on Thanksgiving. I would advise to get to the parks at opening on Thanksgiving to avoid the heavier crowds later in the morning. This advice can pretty well apply to the entire Thanksgiving week. Take advantage of the Fast Pass's and eat at off times. If you get to the parks at opening, you can a great deal done before the crowds really start to get heavier later in the morning. Hope this helps.

Trish


----------



## Dawn16

Thanks, Sherry.  Yes, of course, what's best for the reindeer is most important.  Still glad I got to see them the couple times I did 





*Dawn16 --*

The reindeer are gone.  They've been gone from the Round-Up/Jamboree since 2012, I think (2011 was the last year they were there, if I remember correctly).

I miss seeing them, but the truth is that a lot of kids were trying to pet them (even when barriers were put in place to prevent that from happening) and reindeer are not friendly.  The CMs were always trying to make sure that parents didn't lift their kids up to stick a random hand over the gate because it might have angered the reindeer.

Also, the reindeer were breathing very rapidly -- I don't know if that is how they normally breathe, but I always worried that they were not adjusting to the climate very well, and were not getting enough oxygen.  Honestly, I would rather that the critters be happy and comfortable in surroundings they are accustomed to than staying at the Round-Up for viewing.


----------



## kylie71

We have always done the Storytellers' Thanksgiving buffet.  You can order just a Turkey plate, or do the Buffet, which I HIGHLY recommend!  Their rock salt rubbed Prime Rib is Amazing!   I love the atmosphere as well, service Rocks!  
I believe it was $30.00 last year for the buffet, and worth every penny!  You will need reservations though, it's very popular!



--Lori


----------



## Sherry E

*KCmike* -- I'm glad you're getting a dose of Disney holidays this year, even if it's not at DLR!  The holidays at WDW look amazing, quite frankly, so I think you'll have a great trip!



Thank you, *Trish* and *Lori*, for giving the details of your Thanksgiving meals!

Along with wanting to, at some point, go to Disneyland on Christmas Eve and Christmas Day, I also have to make a plan to eventually go on Thanksgiving Day too (before I am too old to move around).  I think that the giant feast at the Disneyland Hotel sounds like great fun (though expensive).  

I've been to DL on New Year's Eve and Day (though that was a long, long time ago).  Now I have to do Halloween, Thanksgiving and Christmas (not necessarily in that order)!  I want to know if waking up on Christmas morning at DLR feels any different or more magical than waking up elsewhere on Christmas morning!

By the way -- I could not be happier that we are done with Summer and that Fall is now here, but am I the only one who starts to feel under the weather when the seasons change?  I just realized today that for the last few years -- including this year -- right around the change of seasons (not always on the actual first day of a season, however) I start to feel that 'I'm coming down with something' feeling.  It usually goes away and doesn't turn into anything, but it is weird that it keeps happening -- and I didn't even connect the dots about it being related to the seasons changing until today!


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

Sherry E said:


> Thank you, Trish and Lori, for giving the details of your Thanksgiving meals!  Along with wanting to, at some point, go to Disneyland on Christmas Eve and Christmas Day, I also have to make a plan to eventually go on Thanksgiving Day too (before I am too old to move around).  I think that the giant feast at the Disneyland Hotel sounds like great fun (though expensive).  I've been to DL on New Year's Eve and Day (though that was a long, long time ago).  Now I have to do Halloween, Thanksgiving and Christmas (not necessarily in that order)!  I want to know if waking up on Christmas morning at DLR feels any different or more magical than waking up elsewhere on Christmas morning!  By the way -- I could not be happier that we are done with Summer and that Fall is now here, but am I the only one who starts to feel under the weather when the seasons change?  I just realized today that for the last few years -- including this year -- right around the change of seasons (not always on the actual first day of a season, however) I start to feel that 'I'm coming down with something' feeling.  It usually goes away and doesn't turn into anything, but it is weird that it keeps happening -- and I didn't even connect the dots about it being related to the seasons changing until today!



We ate at Blue Bayou on Thanksgiving last year, which was so much fun. We made our reservations at 60 days out so that we could hopefully get a waterside table (which after some sweet talking the day of, worked!). The year before we actually went completely untraditional (my mom had just lost her mom) and at the BTRBBQ, which was a lot of fun!

I always think about being there over Christmas. About how much fun it would be to wake up there Christmas morning. Or even the atmosphere Christmas Eve. I think the kids will have to be older though before I'm ready to give up our at home traditions for that holiday. But it's fun to think about.

I wonder if the changing of the seasons brings any allergies up for you? I don't know how much the weather has changed down there, but we're definitely starting to get into some Fall weather. Leaves are turning, the nights are cooler and it's getting darker earlier. We also seem to the have the marine layer/fog every morning now. That said there are some true illnesses going around up there - both whooping cough & a stomach virus. I hope yours continues to stay nothing!


----------



## Sherry E

DisneyJamieCA said:


> We ate at Blue Bayou on Thanksgiving last year, which was so much fun. We made our reservations at 60 days out so that we could hopefully get a waterside table (which after some sweet talking the day of, worked!). The year before we actually went completely untraditional (my mom had just lost her mom) and at the BTRBBQ, which was a lot of fun!
> 
> I always think about being there over Christmas. About how much fun it would be to wake up there Christmas morning. Or even the atmosphere Christmas Eve. I think the kids will have to be older though before I'm ready to give up our at home traditions for that holiday. But it's fun to think about.
> 
> I wonder if the changing of the seasons brings any allergies up for you? I don't know how much the weather has changed down there, but we're definitely starting to get into some Fall weather. Leaves are turning, the nights are cooler and it's getting darker earlier. We also seem to the have the marine layer/fog every morning now. That said there are some true illnesses going around up there - both whooping cough & a stomach virus. I hope yours continues to stay nothing!



*Jamie --*

Oh, that's right -- you and Trish/Phoenixrising were both at the Blue Bayou at the same time last year, and didn't see each other, right?  Or one of you saw the other one but you never actually crossed paths?

I would bet that the BBQ is a lot of fun on Thanksgiving or on any holiday!

It is fun to think about a Christmas Eve/Day trip -- although my mind immediately goes to: 1) bigger crowds, and 2) more expensive hotels/no discounts!  I'm sure the whole experience would still be worthwhile and fruitful even without hotel discounts, but that price is a hard pill to swallow!

I suppose the weather has changed in that it's not 104 degrees like it was last week , and it is suddenly cooler at night and in the morning.  It's still been warm in the daytime though -- not too Fall-like.   And you're right -- all of a sudden it seems like it is getting darker earlier!  A couple of days ago I didn't really notice it getting darker earlier, but tonight I did!  It might very well be allergies, but I just thought about it today and concluded, "This keeps happening every year, right around this time!"  Well, whatever the case, I am glad to be done with Summer and on to "the fun block of the year"!!!

I have heard about the whooping cough going around -- not the stomach virus, though.


----------



## Misskitty3

Sherry E said:


> *
> 
> Misskitty3 --
> 
> I've been posting about The Impulsive Buy and linking to it for a while now!  Have you missed all of that until Luisa mentioned it?  I said that I have no clue how I didn't know about the site prior to this year, and that they seem to have their finger on the pulse of seasonal and limited edition items (as does the Junk Food Guy website).*


*


I haven't missed .....just trying to resist peaking over there. *


----------



## Phoenixrising

Hi Sherry! DisneyJamieCA and I missed each other by I think around 5 mins. Two shadows passing in the BB. It's funny that the first day of Fall we had rain, and suddenly it's cooling down slightly with alot more rain. I don't mind the rain, just don't like getting soaked walking DS10 to school and back 2 times a day. Good exercise for the knees though, so I don't mind it too much. DS11 is determined to bike to school despite the weather so I let him. I could drive the kids to school, but it's better exercise if I have them walk and bike plus it saves on fuel for the beast (the van we own).


----------



## Misskitty3

UPS just delivered Birthday Mickey Ears and 2 autograph books today!!  I love getting stuff from Disneyland!!  I had also ordered a churro but I guess they couldn't fit that in....

Yesterday, hours were posted through Nov 3rd (I think?) but now they just are showing Nov 1st.


----------



## She Taz

Hi everyone. 
Another quick question. We are hoping to do the Holiday Tour if it still runs after Jan 1. Anyway my question is this " Do kids enjoy the tour or is it more geared for adults?" Hoping our 9yr DD enjoys it. Thanks.


----------



## tksbaskets

She Taz said:


> Hi everyone.
> Another quick question. We are hoping to do the Holiday Tour if it still runs after Jan 1. Anyway my question is this " Do kids enjoy the tour or is it more geared for adults?" Hoping our 9yr DD enjoys it. Thanks.



I feel your 9 yo would enjoy it.  Not a ton of talk talk talk but you are moving in a group and listening to a headphone.  You might want to bring your own ear phones.  Some littler ones had trouble with the head sets.

Just tell her she's going to have a pimo seat for the parade and be able to ride IASWH without much of a wait and it's all good.  The hot chocolate and gingerbread cookie is a treat too.


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

She Taz said:


> Hi everyone. Another quick question. We are hoping to do the Holiday Tour if it still runs after Jan 1. Anyway my question is this " Do kids enjoy the tour or is it more geared for adults?" Hoping our 9yr DD enjoys it. Thanks.



We have done this tour twice and my kids loved it. As the PP said, the headsets were a little troublesome for them - wouldn't stay on, they couldn't hear very well, but I'm not sure how much listening they would done anyway. They were 9, 8, 4 & 2 last year.


----------



## Sherry E

*Don't forget, everyone -- we're in the middle of Frontierland--Jingle Jangle Jamboree (formerly Reindeer Round-Up) Theme Week, so be sure to post your photos by Sunday night!*


 *I saw a Coffee Mate TV commercial today, advertising their seasonal line of products -- though it mainly seemed to be highlighting the Pumpkin Spice Creamer and the Peppermint Mocha Creamer (I don't think they showed the Butter Toffee, Gingerbread Latte or Spiced Rum Cake flavors, which are also holiday-specific).

However, as Jamie pointed out a while back, the Peppermint Mocha creamer is now available all year long, so why is Coffee Mate advertising this as a seasonal product?  It's not "seasonal" or "limited edition" if it is available 365 days a year!  Lies!!!!! They are trying to trap us in a web of holiday marketing deceit over at Nestle/Coffee Mate!

Over on the wonderful **Impulsive Buy site**, Pumpkin Pandemonium carries on, and, although I am not a huge fan of pumpkin flavoring, I have to admit that the Pillsbury Grands Cinnabon Pumpkin Spice rolls and the Sara Lee Iced Pumpkin Cakes look rather tempting!*


​



Phoenixrising said:


> Hi Sherry! DisneyJamieCA and I missed each other by I think around 5 mins. Two shadows passing in the BB. It's funny that the first day of Fall we had rain, and suddenly it's cooling down slightly with alot more rain. I don't mind the rain, just don't like getting soaked walking DS10 to school and back 2 times a day. Good exercise for the knees though, so I don't mind it too much. DS11 is determined to bike to school despite the weather so I let him. I could drive the kids to school, but it's better exercise if I have them walk and bike plus it saves on fuel for the beast (the van we own).



*Trish --*

I agree about the rain -- trying to walk around in it can be problematic, especially when it's heavy rain, and especially if you are trying to stay dry and keep someone else dry too, as well as carry bags and what not.  It's also a problem if it starts leaking through roofs and things, contributing to traffic accidents and causing mudslides, etc.  

Staying inside on a cold, rainy day, with cocoa, blankets, books, music or TV can be amazing!   

Have you ever seen the movie _Autumn in New York_ (with Richard Gere and Winona Ryder)?  There are scenes in that movie that depict perfect Fall days -- which is what I want -- with colored leaves scattered everywhere, people bundled up in coats because it's chilly, umbrellas in hand just in case it rains, trees blowing in the wind (not like a crazy windstorm, but just a nice breeze), overcast skies, etc. 




Misskitty3 said:


> UPS just delivered Birthday Mickey Ears and 2 autograph books today!!  I love getting stuff from Disneyland!!  I had also ordered a churro but I guess they couldn't fit that in....
> 
> Yesterday, hours were posted through Nov 3rd (I think?) but now they just are showing Nov 1st.



*Misskitty3 --*

I would bet that if DLR could find a way to ship churros and Dole Whips in the mail (so that they stayed fresh and intact and didn't fall apart), they'd have a big hit on their hands!


----------



## Jenasweetemotion

Sherry E said:


> I saw a Coffee Mate TV commercial today, advertising their seasonal line of products -- though it mainly seemed to be highlighting the Pumpkin Spice Creamer and the Peppermint Mocha Creamer (I don't _think_ they showed the Butter Toffee, Gingerbread Latte or Spiced Rum Cake flavors, which are also holiday-specific).



I will have to report back after I go to the market but I could swear they had the Butter Toffee already. I don't recall if I saw the other flavors though.


----------



## rentayenta

Speaking of pumpkin every thing Sherry, Starbucks pumpkin scone is amazing! Their pumpkin cream cheese muffin is incredible too but the scone is to die for.  The scone isn't overly pumpkin at all. It's light. Wow.


----------



## Sherry E

Jenasweetemotion said:


> I will have to report back after I go to the market but I could swear they had the Butter Toffee already. I don't recall if I saw the other flavors though.



*Jenasweetemotion -*

Yes, please report back!  They probably do have the entire line of "seasonal" products on the shelves now (including the non-seasonal Peppermint Mocha), but I guess the TV ad was trying to showcase the Pumpkin Spice creamer while Pumpkin Spice Mania is sweeping the nation!  I'm shocked they don't have a Caramel Apple flavor of creamer, as that seems to be the other flavor of the moment!





rentayenta said:


> Speaking of pumpkin every thing Sherry, Starbucks pumpkin scone is amazing! Their pumpkin cream cheese muffin is incredible too but the scone is to die for.  The scone isn't overly pumpkin at all. It's light. Wow.



*Jenny --*

"Pumpkin everything" is right!  Pumpkin spice, pumpkin pie, pumpkin pie spice, pumpkin on its own -- it's everywhere, and it has taken over every product!  I've been able to avoid indulging so far because most of it doesn't tempt me too much, as I am not a huge pumpkin person -- I don't hate it, but I don't really love it or crave it either.  Every so often, some of the pumpkin items sound tempting enough to make me want to try them.  I think that the Pillsbury Cinnabon Grands Pumpkin Spice rolls might be yummy, so I might have to break down and try those.

The pumpkin scone sounds kind of intriguing...and I have a bit of a balance left on a Starbucks gift card!  I just wish that Starbucks -- everywhere, in and out of DLR -- didn't have such hideous lines!  The Starbucks in my area of town have the longest lines (all of the out-of-work actors, musicians, agents, publicists and models have to get their daily fix!).

Now, when the inevitable gingerbread wave o' goodies comes along, I can't promise that I will hold back on indulging.  Chowing down on gingerbread cookies, hot cocoa and Peppermint Wonderland ice cream is a necessity for me during the holiday season!


----------



## rentayenta

We really like gingerbread too. You're _almost_ making me like winter. Almost.  If it weren't for the cold and snow, it would be amazing. 

You may like the scone if you like a mild pumpkin flavor. It's not strong like the creamer. It's got that great Fall flavor. 

My oldest works at Starbucks as a barista. She's always bringing treats home. She also gets free product weekly. We are well stocked in coffee.


----------



## kylie71

I am with you Sherry, I am not a Pumpkin person either! I can eat one slice of pie, on Thanksgiving, or not, and be fine with it!  It gives me indigestion

Our Starbucks here in Northern Nevada is always packed too!  We happen to have 6 in Sparks alone, the one inside Safeway is not usually to busy, on early weekend days... which is when I like to shop!


--Lori


----------



## dolphingirl47

They better have the Peppermint Wonderland ice cream at Disneyland this year. I have read so much about this on here that I really want to try this and I don't even like mint.

Corinna


----------



## dec2009mama

I can't wait for our trip in dec -- all these pictures are making me "home sick"

here are my theme week pictures:


----------



## KCmike

Sherry E said:


> *KCmike* -- I'm glad you're getting a dose of Disney holidays this year, even if it's not at DLR!  The holidays at WDW look amazing, quite frankly, so I think you'll have a great trip!



Thanks so much Sherry E! 

Beautiful photos everyone!  Always love to check in on this superthread!


----------



## egritz

Hi everyone, especially our fearless moderator Sherry!  I haven't been on the boards since planning for our trip last December. I had a baby boy in June and we didn't think we would return to our favorite destination spot until the Baby is at least 18 months old & would then purchase Annual passes and make it a BIG D-land year, but Hubby just commented he wants to go on a vacation and so I'm pricing out Disneyland before I have to return to work at the end of the year. EEEEKKKK.  I wasn't overly impressed with Disneyland at Christmas last year (don't yell at me, Sherry & I think it is because i was SOOOO hyped up and already had seen all the great things on this great thread), but we may be returning this year. 

I'm looking at the 3rd week of November, thinking the crowds may be the easiest to manage since we'll have our 3 1/2 year old and the baby (he would be 4 1/2 months). I am busy pricing out tickets and hotel, and comparing transportation costs, time, & stress (flying vs renting a mini-van and driving).  We'll be having to take the money out of savings to do the trip but I'm cautiously hopeful and optimistic that we can make it happen.  It would be our first trip to Disneyland without family since we had our daughter.  So I'm hear, thought I'd say hello and I'll be trying to go back to refresh my memory.  

Our 3 1/2 year old is going to be Sally this year for Halloween too (and the baby will be Jack) so I would probably bring her dress & wig with us too.  Oh my, just typing all this out made me so excited, I hope it works out!


----------



## Phoenixrising

Sherry, I haven't seen the movie you mentioned, but will watch for it on TV. I don't mind walking in the rain so much, just hate it when I get soaked. I'm supposed to be doing Physiotherapy for my knees due to the ongoing problems caused by the Skecher's Go Runs I bought last year. But we can't afford the physio, so walking is the next best thing. It's been pretty mild out despite the rain, so even if I do get wet, I don't really get all that cold.


----------



## PHXscuba

Sherry, I looked in the ice cream section of my Kroger/Fry's yesterday, but no fall or holiday flavors yet. You know I will keep looking. Seems like I saw them first at Wal-mart last year, not much later than this!

On to photos! These are from the Reindeer Roundup, back when it actually featured reindeer.















We didn't spend much time in Frontierland during our Disneyland day last December without Big Thunder Mountain running, so no pics of the newer stuff.

PHXscuba


----------



## crystal1313

I'm so bummed I don't have photos for this weeks theme =(

But I'm loving everyone's photos!!


----------



## Sherry E

*PHXscuba --* 

I thought for sure you would have seen the ice cream by now (especially since a couple of other people have seen it in other states)!  I have been meaning to comb the aisles of Ralphs, CVS, Target, Rite Aid and Walgreens to see what's new on the seasonal foods front (anything that I might not already be aware of), but have not yet had time -- although I have to go to CVS tomorrow or Saturday.   I will check CVS but, if I recall correctly, last year all of my stores were slow to get the Grand Peppermint Wonderland in stock, and I was the last person to find it.  It didn't seem to show up at CVS until past October.  

The Target in my area is new (as of this year), so I haven't yet figured out when they get items in stock -- but at least it's handy to have them close by because they seem to get in a lot of seasonal exclusives.

All I know is, somehow, some way, I have to get my hands on Peppermint Wonderland ice cream and Gingerbread Oreos (the latter of which is probably a Walmart exclusive, and I have no Walmarts near me).


​




rentayenta said:


> We really like gingerbread too. You're _almost_ making me like winter. Almost.  If it weren't for the cold and snow, it would be amazing.
> 
> You may like the scone if you like a mild pumpkin flavor. It's not strong like the creamer. It's got that great Fall flavor.
> 
> My oldest works at Starbucks as a barista. She's always bringing treats home. She also gets free product weekly. We are well stocked in coffee.



*Jenny --*

You probably get a lot of good snacks and things from Starbucks when your daughter brings them home!  I was not thrilled with their gingerbread loaf when I tried it last year at DLR, but their lemon loaf is great and has a nice lemony smell.

I might try the scone since I can use the gift card on it!  I want to revel in the seasonal goodies while they are here, and I want to try a couple of pumpkin things.  I actually don't mind the smell of pumpkin pie or any of that -- it's great in a candle!  For some reason, the flavor has always been a 'take it or leave it' sort of thing for me.  It's nothing that makes me recoil in horror, but it also doesn't send me racing to the store to clear the shelves of pumpkin products either.

I think you feel about winter as I feel about summer -- it's not _all_ bad.  There are certain things associated with winter that you like (holidays, specific flavors/foods, maybe some scents, various activities, etc.), but it's just the weather you hate!  Am I correct?  I am that way about summer -- it's not _all_ bad.  I enjoy many of the things that are commonly associated with summer -- sand, ocean, piers, ice cream, lemonade, beach towns, juicy fruit, BBQs and picnics, beautiful flowers, etc.  I just hate the weather!




kylie71 said:


> I am with you Sherry, I am not a Pumpkin person either! I can eat one slice of pie, on Thanksgiving, or not, and be fine with it!  It gives me indigestion
> 
> Our Starbucks here in Northern Nevada is always packed too!  We happen to have 6 in Sparks alone, the one inside Safeway is not usually to busy, on early weekend days... which is when I like to shop!
> 
> 
> --Lori



*Lori --*

Starbucks has been around for so long now, you would assume that the lines would have toned down over time (in all areas).  It's not like it's a new business that everyone is just discovering!  It's not even like it is the only coffee game in town -- there is competition.  I dread going into the ones in my area (at the Farmers Market and right by the Screen Actors Guild) because of those lines.  And yet, I do enjoy their lemon loaf and peppermint brownies!

I have found that some pumpkin pie is a bit better than other pumpkin pie, but I still have no desire to stock up on it and hoard it for the rest of the year.  It is just so-so.  I'd much rather have apple pie or cherry pie.  I would like to try a couple of the pumpkin-flavored products that have come out this year, but my eye is on the peppermint and gingerbread coming soon!




dolphingirl47 said:


> They better have the Peppermint Wonderland ice cream at Disneyland this year. I have read so much about this on here that I really want to try this and I don't even like mint.
> 
> Corinna



*Corinna --*

Last year the whole Peppermint Wonderland situation in and out of Disneyland was so weird.  I am really hoping that Dreyer's/Edy's worked out the "tub size" situation so that they can send the peppermint ice cream to the ice cream shops at DLR this year.  If it can't be found at Gibson Girl or at Clarabelle's, it might be at Ghirardelli.  If it's not there, it might be at one of the table service restaurants like the BBQ or Blue Bayou!

I noticed that pumpkin ice cream is being served this Fall at one of the places in Epcot.  As far as I know, DLR has never sold pumpkin ice cream.  I don't think they're selling it now.  So I wonder what the fate of the peppermint ice cream will be.  Even the CMs were disappointed that it wasn't widely available last year!




egritz said:


> Hi everyone, especially our fearless moderator Sherry!  I haven't been on the boards since planning for our trip last December. I had a baby boy in June and we didn't think we would return to our favorite destination spot until the Baby is at least 18 months old & would then purchase Annual passes and make it a BIG D-land year, but Hubby just commented he wants to go on a vacation and so I'm pricing out Disneyland before I have to return to work at the end of the year. EEEEKKKK.  I wasn't overly impressed with Disneyland at Christmas last year (don't yell at me, Sherry & I think it is because i was SOOOO hyped up and already had seen all the great things on this great thread), but we may be returning this year.
> 
> I'm looking at the 3rd week of November, thinking the crowds may be the easiest to manage since we'll have our 3 1/2 year old and the baby (he would be 4 1/2 months). I am busy pricing out tickets and hotel, and comparing transportation costs, time, & stress (flying vs renting a mini-van and driving).  We'll be having to take the money out of savings to do the trip but I'm cautiously hopeful and optimistic that we can make it happen.  It would be our first trip to Disneyland without family since we had our daughter.  So I'm hear, thought I'd say hello and I'll be trying to go back to refresh my memory.
> 
> Our 3 1/2 year old is going to be Sally this year for Halloween too (and the baby will be Jack) so I would probably bring her dress & wig with us too.  Oh my, just typing all this out made me so excited, I hope it works out!



*egritz --*

Welcome back!  Congratulations on your baby!  The Jack and Sally outfits sound like they will be adorable!

Don't worry -- I'm not yelling at you!  I'm surprised to see that you are considering another holiday trip, because I remember that you and your family didn't really find the holidays at DLR all that fantastic last year.   I remember the whole thing, and I remember you liked Halloween Time better (all of the orange that jumped out at you!) -- and I suggested that maybe the Theme Week Countdown had ruined it for you.  Also, I think you missed some things (such as Pooh and Friends in holiday/winter garb at their photo spot in Critter Country).

I remember that you met *Janet/mom2rtk* at the PPH and you thought you saw me in DL (talking to a man), but I don't think it was me.

I also remember that you had to wait for your shifts at work to be covered and for your time off to be approved by a supervisor and all of that.  And I remember that you used DK Livery and loved it (in fact, I have recommended DK to a couple of folks on this board this past year because I remembered that you gave it high marks!).





Phoenixrising said:


> Sherry, I haven't seen the movie you mentioned, but will watch for it on TV. I don't mind walking in the rain so much, just hate it when I get soaked. I'm supposed to be doing Physiotherapy for my knees due to the ongoing problems caused by the Skecher's Go Runs I bought last year. But we can't afford the physio, so walking is the next best thing. It's been pretty mild out despite the rain, so even if I do get wet, I don't really get all that cold.



*Trish --*

Getting soaked -- especially when you have to be somewhere and you don't want to show up looking waterlogged -- is no fun.  

I've never worn Skechers.  Are they bad?





crystal1313 said:


> I'm so bummed I don't have photos for this weeks theme =(
> 
> But I'm loving everyone's photos!!



*crystal1313 --*

You don't have any Frontierland or Jingle Jangle Jamboree/Reindeer Round-Up photos?  Didn't you post some last year?


----------



## crystal1313

I thought I did but cannot find any!  I know last year I missed one week because I didn't have photos, maybe this was the one?  I'm going to double check!


----------



## Phoenixrising

Sherry I really did alot of research before buying the Skecher Go Runs, but unfortunately for me I didn't think to check to see if any lawsuits were made against Skechers for this particular model of shoes. I was diagnosed with Chardomalacia Pattellae, Bursitis, AND swelling and inflammation of my right knee because of these shoes in late Aug, when the results of the MRI came back. My doc and I suspect the same think is wrong with my left knee. I did send a blistering letter of complaint to Skechers last month, but have yet to receive a response from them, and frankly doubt I will. My knees are a work in progress, but it's going to take a while before I can get them back to where they were prior to purchasing these shoes. So my advice to anyone even think of purchasing Skecher's to think again, as if can happen to me, it can happen to someone else. It took an xray and a MRI (which I felt like a BB glow cube for a week afterwards from the radiation) to confirm the diagnoses. I take Advil for when the inflammation get's bad, but otherwise just keep on working at getting my knees better.


----------



## WTFetus

So I'm thinking of being in the parks on December 22nd and 23rd. 

I noticed that EMH is on Monday for DCA and Tuesday for DL. Does that make a huge difference with the crowds if I got there at normal rope-drop hours? (I realize it'll already be super crowded since it's peak Christmas season). 

Disregarding EMH, I was leaning towards DCA on Monday and DL on Tuesday since DCA closes earlier which gives us a little more time to rest for the next day (rope-drop to closing for both parks). I also kinda like ending trips with the better park.


----------



## egritz

Your memory NEVER ceases to astound me!  I would plan for Halloween, but there just isn't enough time and too much going on already next month. Disneyland is fun no matter what time of year you go, and you're right I wasn't planning to ever return during Holiday time (the crowds were so bad last year that second week of December!!), but I think (I mean I hope) going the week prior to thanksgiving we will have lower crowds. And since we saw 90% of the holiday stuff last year I think I would be able to take it easy this time and go with the flow. That is all assuming we go. I mentioned to my husband that I was pricing everything out and he said "you're crazy" the more I talked the more he told me to be quiet because he doesn't want me convincing him to go. I'd say it is 50/50 right now on if we go. I told him never even mention the possibility of going to DL without being prepared for me to try and make it work. Hotels are scarce already at good rates and the flights are already getting expensive to go at times that work for the kids and don't require waking up at an obscene hour. And driving only saves about $100 but will take a few hours longer (with multiple breaks because the baby doesn't like being in his car seat for more than an hour or so).  We'll see!



Sherry E said:


> *egritz --*
> 
> Welcome back!  Congratulations on your baby!  The Jack and Sally outfits sound like they will be adorable!
> 
> Don't worry -- I'm not yelling at you!  I'm surprised to see that you are considering another holiday trip, because I remember that you and your family didn't really find the holidays at DLR all that fantastic last year.   I remember the whole thing, and I remember you liked Halloween Time better (all of the orange that jumped out at you!) -- and I suggested that maybe the Theme Week Countdown had ruined it for you.  Also, I think you missed some things (such as Pooh and Friends in holiday/winter garb at their photo spot in Critter Country).
> 
> I remember that you met *Janet/mom2rtk* at the PPH and you thought you saw me in DL (talking to a man), but I don't think it was me.
> 
> I also remember that you had to wait for your shifts at work to be covered and for your time off to be approved by a supervisor and all of that.  And I remember that you used DK Livery and loved it (in fact, I have recommended DK to a couple of folks on this board this past year because I remembered that you gave it high marks!).


----------



## rentayenta

Sherry E said:


> *Jenny --*
> 
> You probably get a lot of good snacks and things from Starbucks when your daughter brings them home!  I was not thrilled with their gingerbread loaf when I tried it last year at DLR, but their lemon loaf is great and has a nice lemony smell.
> 
> I might try the scone since I can use the gift card on it!  I want to revel in the seasonal goodies while they are here, and I want to try a couple of pumpkin things.  I actually don't mind the smell of pumpkin pie or any of that -- it's great in a candle!  For some reason, the flavor has always been a 'take it or leave it' sort of thing for me.  It's nothing that makes me recoil in horror, but it also doesn't send me racing to the store to clear the shelves of pumpkin products either.
> 
> I think you feel about winter as I feel about summer -- it's not _all_ bad.  There are certain things associated with winter that you like (holidays, specific flavors/foods, maybe some scents, various activities, etc.), but it's just the weather you hate!  Am I correct?  I am that way about summer -- it's not _all_ bad.  I enjoy many of the things that are commonly associated with summer -- sand, ocean, piers, ice cream, lemonade, beach towns, juicy fruit, BBQs and picnics, beautiful flowers, etc.  I just hate the weather!






 Ok, that's funny! You nailed it. I'm good with winter until after Christmas because once its over, the music stops playing, the treats are gone, the buying of gifts ceases, and I'm just left cold!  Now the beach, I enjoy all year long. 


 She does bring treats home. It's nice to have a bite and to try everything without having to spend a fortune. I agree, the lemon pound cake is amazing! Their cake pops are delicious too especially the Birthday Cake pop. Let me know what you think of the scone.


----------



## pudinhd

I knew I had some...  They are just super old!


----------



## Sherry E

crystal1313 said:


> I thought I did but cannot find any!  I know last year I missed one week because I didn't have photos, maybe this was the one?  I'm going to double check!



*crystal1313 --* 

I just checked last year's Frontierland/Jingle Jangle Jamboree Theme Week (in the previous Superthread), and I didn't see any posts from you.  So I guess you didn't have any photos for that theme last year either!  (It is interesting to go back to Theme Weeks of the last few years and see who was contributing and who wasn't, compared to this year!)





Phoenixrising said:


> Sherry I really did alot of research before buying the Skecher Go Runs, but unfortunately for me I didn't think to check to see if any lawsuits were made against Skechers for this particular model of shoes. I was diagnosed with Chardomalacia Pattellae, Bursitis, AND swelling and inflammation of my right knee because of these shoes in late Aug, when the results of the MRI came back. My doc and I suspect the same think is wrong with my left knee. I did send a blistering letter of complaint to Skechers last month, but have yet to receive a response from them, and frankly doubt I will. My knees are a work in progress, but it's going to take a while before I can get them back to where they were prior to purchasing these shoes. So my advice to anyone even think of purchasing Skecher's to think again, as if can happen to me, it can happen to someone else. It took an xray and a MRI (which I felt like a BB glow cube for a week afterwards from the radiation) to confirm the diagnoses. I take Advil for when the inflammation get's bad, but otherwise just keep on working at getting my knees better.



*Trish --*

One can never be too careful with knees.  I have known people who had knee problems that they thought just "went away" on their own, and then they ended up having to have surgery later on.

I hope your knees get back to full strength!  And, in the meantime, remind me not to wear Skechers!!  (I used to wear a lot of Nike and Reebok, but I switched to New Balance about 10 years ago or so.)




WTFetus said:


> So I'm thinking of being in the parks on December 22nd and 23rd.
> 
> I noticed that EMH is on Monday for DCA and Tuesday for DL. Does that make a huge difference with the crowds if I got there at normal rope-drop hours? (I realize it'll already be super crowded since it's peak Christmas season).
> 
> Disregarding EMH, I was leaning towards DCA on Monday and DL on Tuesday since DCA closes earlier which gives us a little more time to rest for the next day (rope-drop to closing for both parks). I also kinda like ending trips with the better park.



*WTFetus --*

As you mentioned, the days you are going are likely going to be pretty crowded anyway, as it is just a few days before Christmas.  

That said, I know that a lot of people are of the belief that one should avoid the park that has the EMH or MM if one is not planning to take advantage of that extra hour.  A lot of people seem to feel that it is extra crowded on those EMH or MM days.

I would probably do exactly what you're doing if I were going to one park per day -- DCA on Monday and DL on Tuesday.  I think it sounds like a good plan, aside from whatever extra crowds the EMH might bring.





egritz said:


> Your memory NEVER ceases to astound me!  I would plan for Halloween, but there just isn't enough time and too much going on already next month. Disneyland is fun no matter what time of year you go, and you're right I wasn't planning to ever return during Holiday time (the crowds were so bad last year that second week of December!!), but I think (I mean I hope) going the week prior to thanksgiving we will have lower crowds. And since we saw 90% of the holiday stuff last year I think I would be able to take it easy this time and go with the flow. That is all assuming we go. I mentioned to my husband that I was pricing everything out and he said "you're crazy" the more I talked the more he told me to be quiet because he doesn't want me convincing him to go. I'd say it is 50/50 right now on if we go. I told him never even mention the possibility of going to DL without being prepared for me to try and make it work. Hotels are scarce already at good rates and the flights are already getting expensive to go at times that work for the kids and don't require waking up at an obscene hour. And driving only saves about $100 but will take a few hours longer (with multiple breaks because the baby doesn't like being in his car seat for more than an hour or so).  We'll see!



*egritz --*

I do have a good memory (though it is getting hazy with age), but I also have a mind for details, and certain facts and details stick out in my head when I read posts here on this board!

Well, one way to look at this upcoming trip is that you've already been there for the holidays and weren't overly impressed, so -- if your trip happens -- it probably wouldn't be any worse.  It may even be better -- not just in terms of crowds, but also because you won't have any specific expectations about holiday merriment that end up not being met.  You know what to expect and you know most of what's there, so nothing should be a surprise or a let-down.  As you said, you can just take it easy and go with the flow.





rentayenta said:


> Ok, that's funny! You nailed it. I'm good with winter until after Christmas because once its over, the music stops playing, the treats are gone, the buying of gifts ceases, and I'm just left cold!  Now the beach, I enjoy all year long.
> 
> 
> She does bring treats home. It's nice to have a bite and to try everything without having to spend a fortune. I agree, the lemon pound cake is amazing! Their cake pops are delicious too especially the Birthday Cake pop. Let me know what you think of the scone.



*Jenny --*

I haven't tried a cake pop at Starbucks!  I hardly ever go in there -- maybe just a few times in a year, and some of those visits will be at DLR.  They have a lot of good stuff in the display cases -- I even tried one of their breakfast sandwiches earlier this year -- and they have the famous "Red Cups" for the holidays, but it's just those long, slow lines that I can't deal with.


----------



## crystal1313

Haha, I knew I didn't have any.  I guess I know what area I need to take photos in!


----------



## Phoenixrising

I'm feeling so deprived (or depraved depending on what my mood is!). I went on a search at our local grocery store this morning and they had NO special seasonal treats. While they had fruit cake they had nothing even remotely pumpkin spiced other than pumpkin pie, GRUMBLE!! So I had to make my yearly trek to Starbucks for a Venti Pumpkin Spiced Latte. They are the few places here that actually sell pumpkin spiced beverages and treats. Not even in cookies and ice cream. Peppermint ice cream was no where to be found either. Sometime's it sucks living in the Great Wet North.


----------



## Sherry E

*New from the Parks Blog:*

*"Seasonal Delights for Thanksgiving at Disneyland Resort" -- Disney Parks Blog; posted on September 26th, 2014 by Pam Brandon, Disney Parks Food Writer*


*It's time to make those reservations for Thanksgiving!!*

​


----------



## Orbitron

Sherry E said:


> *New from the Parks Blog:*
> 
> *"Seasonal Delights for Thanksgiving at Disneyland Resort" -- Disney Parks Blog; posted on September 26th, 2014 by Pam Brandon, Disney Parks Food Writer*
> 
> 
> *It's time to make those reservations for Thanksgiving!!*
> 
> ​



Can I make the reservation for the Thanksgiving dinner at the Disneyland Hotel ballroom only by phone or through the Disneyland website too?


----------



## Sherry E

Orbitron said:


> Can I make the reservation for the Thanksgiving dinner at the Disneyland Hotel ballroom only by phone or through the Disneyland website too?



*Orbitron --*

From what I have heard in the past, I thought that the ballroom/feast reservations had to be made over the phone.  Disneyland Dining may have updated their system to take those reservations online, but I suspect that calling in will be the way to go, unfortunately (I know it's difficult for you and our other DIS'ers who don't live in the U.S.!).


----------



## dolphingirl47

Sherry E said:


> *Orbitron --*
> 
> From what I have heard in the past, I thought that the ballroom/feast reservations had to be made over the phone.  Disneyland Dining may have updated their system to take those reservations online, but I suspect that calling in will be the way to go, unfortunately (I know it's difficult for you and our other DIS'ers who don't live in the U.S.!).



Thanks Sherry. This is good to know. I have set my heart on this. Fortunately I get free calls to the USA as long as a single call does not last longer than an hour. I will have to make a lot of them over the next months as I also have to call for the two tours I want to do and the chefs counter at Napa Rose.

Corinna


----------



## Orbitron

Okay, I gathered all my courage and called 714-781-DINE. Sometimes it is a bit difficult to understand something on the phone when you aren't a native English speaker. The lady was very nice and she told me that the reservations for the Thanksgiving Feast at the Disneyland Hotel will not open before October 8th. The reservation can be made through the website too. You can see there anything yet, but it will be under special events. Let's wait and see if that's true!


----------



## Sherry E

Orbitron said:


> Okay, I gathered all my courage and called 714-781-DINE. Sometimes it is a bit difficult to understand something on the phone when you aren't a native English speaker. The lady was very nice and she told me that the reservations for the Thanksging Feast at the Disneyland Hotel will not open before October 8th. The reservation can be made through the website too. You can see there anything yet, but it will be under special events. Let's wait and see if that's true!



*Orbitron --*

That's great to know!  Thank you so much for reporting back to us about it.  That tells us exactly when the Disneyland Hotel Thanksgiving Feast can be booked (though I am guessing that the other Thanksgiving meals can be booked today or tomorrow), and that online booking will be available too!  Excellent!


----------



## dolphingirl47

Orbitron said:


> Okay, I gathered all my courage and called 714-781-DINE. Sometimes it is a bit difficult to understand something on the phone when you aren't a native English speaker. The lady was very nice and she told me that the reservations for the Thanksgiving Feast at the Disneyland Hotel will not open before October 8th. The reservation can be made through the website too. You can see there anything yet, but it will be under special events. Let's wait and see if that's true!



Thanks for sharing. If the reservations do open on October 8th, this would be great for me. I am on a day off that day and can keep an eye out for reservations opening.

Corinna


----------



## ARIELvsURSULA

Hi all! I have been diligently reading this thread for months now as I count down the days to our Disney vacation. It's going to be a budget trip this year, no fancy hotels or anything, but I am still so excited! 66 more days left until we leave. My DD will be turning 13 this trip and her dream is to be a Disney animator, I really hope we can see some cool drawings and take her to the animation academy! Luckily she is also a huge Frozen fan, so if for some reason AA is closed due to Frozen theming, I think she'll be thrilled still. 

I do have one question that I was hoping to not have to wade through tons of posts to find out. I am thinking about renting a wheelchair as I have scoliosis, arthritis and fibromyalgia. Between the three I get pretty worn down at Disney. My question is, do they generally rent all of them out in the morning fast or do they have wheelchairs available all day? I don't want to rent one if I feel like I can push through, especially the first day when I want to run and skip and sing because I'm so excited to be there! If they sell out quick maybe I'd be better off getting one early just in case.


----------



## Sherry E

*Corinna & Orbitron --*  So you are each planning to do the Disneyland Hotel ballroom feast on Thanksgiving?  Maybe you will run into each other and will be able to say hello!

​



ARIELvsURSULA said:


> Hi all! I have been diligently reading this thread for months now as I count down the days to our Disney vacation. It's going to be a budget trip this year, no fancy hotels or anything, but I am still so excited! 66 more days left until we leave. My DD will be turning 13 this trip and her dream is to be a Disney animator, I really hope we can see some cool drawings and take her to the animation academy! Luckily she is also a huge Frozen fan, so if for some reason AA is closed due to Frozen theming, I think she'll be thrilled still.
> 
> I do have one question that I was hoping to not have to wade through tons of posts to find out. I am thinking about renting a wheelchair as I have scoliosis, arthritis and fibromyalgia. Between the three I get pretty worn down at Disney. My question is, do they generally rent all of them out in the morning fast or do they have wheelchairs available all day? I don't want to rent one if I feel like I can push through, especially the first day when I want to run and skip and sing because I'm so excited to be there! If they sell out quick maybe I'd be better off getting one early just in case.



Welcome back, *Jenna*!

I wondered what happened to you, as you disappeared after initially posting!

I appreciate that you came back to join us.

I can't answer the wheelchair question -- and if it had been covered anywhere in this thread I would be able to find the post(s) about it and link it/them for you, but I don't think that anyone has talked about it here (to my knowledge).

I went with some friends whose dad got a scooter a few years ago, but they almost got him a wheelchair and then decided against it.

Hopefully someone else will be able to speak up and offer some info about the wheelchairs!


----------



## dolphingirl47

Sherry E said:


> *Corinna & Orbitron --*  So you are each planning to do the Disneyland Hotel ballroom feast on Thanksgiving?  Maybe you will run into each other and will be able to say hello!



Definitely for me. I was pondering all sorts of options and for the longest time I was torn between Storytellers and Goofy's Kitchen. Then I read somewhere that there would be characters present and I was sold. This is a very special trip for me and it may be a few years until I am back at Disneyland so I want to make every second count.

Corinna


----------



## SuzanneSLO

Phoenixrising said:


> Sherry I really did alot of research before buying the Skecher Go Runs, but unfortunately for me I didn't think to check to see if any lawsuits were made against Skechers for this particular model of shoes. I was diagnosed with Chardomalacia Pattellae, Bursitis, AND swelling and inflammation of my right knee because of these shoes in late Aug, when the results of the MRI came back. My doc and I suspect the same think is wrong with my left knee. I did send a blistering letter of complaint to Skechers last month, but have yet to receive a response from them, and frankly doubt I will. My knees are a work in progress, but it's going to take a while before I can get them back to where they were prior to purchasing these shoes. So my advice to anyone even think of purchasing Skecher's to think again, as if can happen to me, it can happen to someone else. It took an xray and a MRI (which I felt like a BB glow cube for a week afterwards from the radiation) to confirm the diagnoses. I take Advil for when the inflammation get's bad, but otherwise just keep on working at getting my knees better.



Sorry to hear about the injury to you knees. I love my GoRun2 and Go Run3 and had not heard anything about problems with the original GoRuns. Can you post a link to the litigation?


----------



## Orbitron

dolphingirl47 said:


> Definitely for me. I was pondering all sorts of options and for the longest time I was torn between Storytellers and Goofy's Kitchen. Then I read somewhere that there would be characters present and I was sold. This is a very special trip for me and it may be a few years until I am back at Disneyland so I want to make every second count.
> 
> Corinna



We will be there too, would be nice to say hello. You can go every day to the other restaurants, but the Thanksgiving Feast at the Disneyland Hotel is something special. The characters are a highlight we are also looking forward to!


----------



## Sherry E

*Hmmm... Guess who has the Dreyer's Peppermint Wonderland ice cream (Grand, not Slow Churned) in stock?  CVS!

And, guess which product is on sale at CVS this week for $2.99 (through tomorrow only)?  Dreyer's Ice Cream!!!!  (The usual price is closer to $6.00.)

And...guess who has 3 different CVS gift cards to use, and who has been holding on to them until just the right moment?   

With any luck, that ice cream will be sitting in my freezer by tomorrow morning, if the evil Friday night crowds don't swoop in and take all of it!  I won't get there tonight, but there had better be some Peppermint Wonderland ice cream left by the time I get there in the morning -- and it had better not be the Slow Churned variety!

Mine!  Mine!  Mine!  Wheeeeeeeeee!  *



​


*New:*


*"Danny Elfman Visits Haunted Mansion Holiday at Disneyland Park" -- Disney Parks Blog; posted on September 26th, 2014 by Erin Glover, Social Media Director, Disneyland Resort*


​





Orbitron said:


> We will be there too, would be nice to say hello. You can go every day to the other restaurants, *but the Thanksgiving Feast at the Disneyland Hotel is something special.* The characters are a highlight we are also looking forward to!



*Orbitron -*

This is very true.  I know that all of the other sit-down/table service restaurants offer special Thanksgiving foods and menus that are different from their normal menus, but they are restaurants that anyone can eat at throughout the rest of the year.  The Feast at the Disneyland Hotel ballroom, however, is created especially for that day, and will really offer a bounty of Thanksgiving food items (if the photos in previous blogs about it are any indication). 

I think this Feast sounds like a great -- though expensive -- way to eat a traditional Thanksgiving meal without having to actually prepare it!  For those who dread having to cook a turkey and all the trimmings; and for those who dread having to go to an annoying family member's house to eat a homemade Thanksgiving meal; and for those who don't typically celebrate Thanksgiving for one reason or another -- this Feast is a great idea!!


----------



## planningjollyholiday

I am glad that the holiday information is slowly being revealed, but I am still trying to wait patiently about news on the holiday tour.  I am going to surprise my family and pay for this tour for everyone. I have read some trip reports that highlighted this tour and it sounds like fun.  I was wondering though for the days that there is only one parade, are there still two tour start times, or only one. If there are two, which one has the better chance of front row seats at the parade.  I want to make sure my DS5 will be able to have a great view.


----------



## southlake

subbing


----------



## Sherry E

planningjollyholiday said:


> I am glad that the holiday information is slowly being revealed, but I am still trying to wait patiently about news on the holiday tour.  I am going to surprise my family and pay for this tour for everyone. I have read some trip reports that highlighted this tour and it sounds like fun.  I was wondering though for the days that there is only one parade, are there still two tour start times, or only one. If there are two, which one has the better chance of front row seats at the parade.  I want to make sure my DS5 will be able to have a great view.



*planningjollyholiday --*

"Slowly being revealed" is right -- the info is extra, extra slow to be revealed this year!  We're already at the end of September and we really don't know all that much (other than what I posted last weekend, with the rundown of what we do know, what's official, unofficial, etc.).   Assuming that anything "new" is going to take place -- whatever that may be -- it can't be major enough to warrant an early announcement.

The holiday tour should be available for booking around October 13th -- maybe a couple of days earlier.  I have never thought about what happens on the days when there is only one parade!  That's a good question!  Is there only one tour that day, or do the participants of both tours get seats for that one parade?  My first guess would be to think that maybe there is only one tour on those days, but Disney would be losing out on a chance to make extra money if they didn't have two tours.  So I wonder if everyone from both tours get seats at the one parade.  Interesting!

I've never heard/seen anyone talk about getting front row seats, or what they've done to get them and which tour time would be better for that.  I assume that a lot of our tour takers end up in the front row.  Maybe *tksbaskets* would know?  The second tour, of course, will allow you to board IASW Holiday when all of the lights are on the façade, which seems like it would be a nicely timed perk!




southlake said:


> subbing



Welcome, *southlake*!

So, if I am correct, you said you called Disneyland Dining and were told that the Thanksgiving Feast at the Disneyland Hotel could be booked as of September 28th -- despite the fact that the Parks Blog now says October 8th?

DIS'er *Orbitron* posted above that he was told October 8th when he called (and it can be booked online as well).  The Parks Blog has not changed its information again, after updating it to include the 10/8 date for the Feast -- but if you call or try to book it on September 28th and you are able to do, please report back and let us know!  I know that *Orbitron*, *Corinna* and others will want to book it as soon as possible, and there is a big difference between 9/28 and 10/8!


----------



## Escape2Disney

ARIELvsURSULA said:


> I do have one question that I was hoping to not have to wade through tons of posts to find out. I am thinking about renting a wheelchair as I have scoliosis, arthritis and fibromyalgia. Between the three I get pretty worn down at Disney. My question is, do they generally rent all of them out in the morning fast or do they have wheelchairs available all day? I don't want to rent one if I feel like I can push through, especially the first day when I want to run and skip and sing because I'm so excited to be there! If they sell out quick maybe I'd be better off getting one early just in case.



I can jump in and answer this one.  I would strongly suggest renting a wheelchair or scooter offsite for a number of reasons.  1) During busy times, they can run out, leaving you in a pinch.  2) The Disney chairs and scooters are more expensive than the ones from offsite companies, and 3) they have to stay in the parks which can be troublesome if you need something in the hotels or Downtown Disney.  Offsite companies will deliver it to your hotel before you ever arrive.  You leave them at the front desk when you check out.  Very easy.

The reason I mentioned scooters is you may want to consider this as an option.  Pushing yourself around the parks can really be tiring.   If someone is pushing you, it can be quite a chore as well.  Scooters give you more independence and stamina.

I'd suggest going with Deckert's Medical Supply (714)  542-5607.  They don't have a website, so you'll have to call.  Many people on these boards use this company.

Hope that helps!


----------



## Sherry E

Escape2Disney said:


> I can jump in and answer this one.  I would strongly suggest renting a wheelchair or scooter offsite for a number of reasons.  1) During busy times, they can run out, leaving you in a pinch.  2) The Disney chairs and scooters are more expensive than the ones from offsite companies, and 3) they have to stay in the parks which can be troublesome if you need something in the hotels or Downtown Disney.  Offsite companies will deliver it to your hotel before you ever arrive.  You leave them at the front desk when you check out.  Very easy.
> 
> The reason I mentioned scooters is you may want to consider this as an option.  Pushing yourself around the parks can really be tiring.   If someone is pushing you, it can be quite a chore as well.  Scooters give you more independence and stamina.
> 
> I'd suggest going with Deckert's Medical Supply (714)  542-5607.  They don't have a website, so you'll have to call.  Many people on these boards use this company.
> 
> Hope that helps!




*Carrie --*

Thank you for stepping in to answer that for her!  I really appreciate it, and it's great info to know.

You're right about the scooter -- that's why my friends ended up with a scooter for their dad in 2011, when their original plan was to get a wheelchair.  I don't think he wanted to push himself around all day, and I know that my friends would not have wanted to push him after a certain point (they would have gotten tired).  The scooter ended up being great, as he was able to have some independence, go off on his own here and there and not feel like he was burdening them.


----------



## ARIELvsURSULA

Sherry E said:


> *Corinna & Orbitron --*  So you are each planning to do the Disneyland Hotel ballroom feast on Thanksgiving?  Maybe you will run into each other and will be able to say hello!
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome back, *Jenna*!
> 
> I wondered what happened to you, as you disappeared after initially posting!
> 
> I appreciate that you came back to join us.
> 
> I can't answer the wheelchair question -- and if it had been covered anywhere in this thread I would be able to find the post(s) about it and link it/them for you, but I don't think that anyone has talked about it here (to my knowledge).
> 
> I went with some friends whose dad got a scooter a few years ago, but they almost got him a wheelchair and then decided against it.
> 
> Hopefully someone else will be able to speak up and offer some info about the wheelchairs!



Your memory is amazing! I have been reading along but I'm a bit shy when it comes to posting. Unfortunately I dont have any pictures to contribute either since I've never been to Disney during the holidays. 

I grew up going to Disneyland, and then my grandma moved to Florida when I was 7 and we went to visit her often. She always took me to Disneyworld right up until she passed away 3 years ago. In 2011 I won a small prize in video poker and I finally got my husband to agree we could use it on a trip to Disneyland. He'd never been before, the poor deprived child. His mom would always promise him and his brother they'd go, one time even getting as far as in the car and on the road, and then she'd always change her mind. He had sort of a bitter taste in his mouth about it so it took me 6 years of marriage to convince him it was worth the money. It was amazing to see him there the first day. He was so excited, he had a huge smile on his face and was skipping around like a little kid holding our daughters hand. He waited in line 3 hours to meet Rapunzel and Flynn Ryder with her and never once complained. Now we scrimp and save all year so we can go every year or every other year. I managed to hook him just as bad as I am!

Now we talk about dreams about moving to Florida someday, owning a house a skip away from the parks so we can go often. I made a Disney kid out of him, even if it was 30 years late lol.

Boy did I go off on a ramble there! Disney just makes me so excited what can I say!





Escape2Disney said:


> I can jump in and answer this one.  I would strongly suggest renting a wheelchair or scooter offsite for a number of reasons.  1) During busy times, they can run out, leaving you in a pinch.  2) The Disney chairs and scooters are more expensive than the ones from offsite companies, and 3) they have to stay in the parks which can be troublesome if you need something in the hotels or Downtown Disney.  Offsite companies will deliver it to your hotel before you ever arrive.  You leave them at the front desk when you check out.  Very easy.
> 
> The reason I mentioned scooters is you may want to consider this as an option.  Pushing yourself around the parks can really be tiring.   If someone is pushing you, it can be quite a chore as well.  Scooters give you more independence and stamina.
> 
> I'd suggest going with Deckert's Medical Supply (714)  542-5607.  They don't have a website, so you'll have to call.  Many people on these boards use this company.
> 
> Hope that helps!



I am very hesitant to use a scooter, Im definitely not the most hand eye coordinated person and I dont want to run over Goofys foot or any small children or woodland creatures. Plus Im worried it would be a hassle in the hotel and getting on and off the shuttle to the parks. I have two big burly men coming with me who are willing to push me around all day if I do get a regular chair. When you rent through a supply company, do you need to pay for your entire stay up front or how does it work? Im not certain I will want a wheelchair all 4 days yet. I'd love any feedback here. I have the worst anxiety about unfamiliar situations so I know Im working it up to be a bigger deal than it is.


----------



## southlake

Sherry E said:


> *planningjollyholiday --*
> 
> Welcome, *southlake*!
> 
> So, if I am correct, you said you called Disneyland Dining and were told that the Thanksgiving Feast at the Disneyland Hotel could be booked as of September 28th -- despite the fact that the Parks Blog now says October 8th?
> 
> DIS'er *Orbitron* posted above that he was told October 8th when he called (and it can be booked online as well).  The Parks Blog has not changed its information again, after updating it to include the 10/8 date for the Feast -- but if you call or try to book it on September 28th and you are able to do, please report back and let us know!  I know that *Orbitron*, *Corinna* and others will want to book it as soon as possible, and there is a big difference between 9/28 and 10/8!



YES, this is what I was told! I spoke with Liz, and I verified at least 5x on the phone with her that it was now Sep 28, including the DLH, and she said yes. She checked with her manager and said that's what her manager told her as well. 

I noticed the blog is not updated with that information so I don't know if the call center's info was wrong or not. I'm tempted to call again and see what a different rep tells me. Stay tuned.




Ok I just called a 2nd time and spoke w/Diana this time. She confirmed we can book the DLH on Thanksgiving on Sep 28. She said they're aware the information on the Parks Blog is still wrong and they're working to correct it.


----------



## Misskitty3

Hours have been posted thru Nov 7th!  Friday, the 7th shows Disneyland open until midnight!  Wow!  Sounds like it is going to be busy!!

Sherry, I have checked 2 Targets, 1 Safeway and today, Fred Meyer (Kroger) for the ice cream.  So far, I haven't seen it.....  We don't have CVS in Seattle but I am glad you found some!


----------



## Escape2Disney

ARIELvsURSULA said:


> I am very hesitant to use a scooter, Im definitely not the most hand eye coordinated person and I dont want to run over Goofys foot or any small children or woodland creatures. Plus Im worried it would be a hassle in the hotel and getting on and off the shuttle to the parks. I have two big burly men coming with me who are willing to push me around all day if I do get a regular chair. When you rent through a supply company, do you need to pay for your entire stay up front or how does it work? Im not certain I will want a wheelchair all 4 days yet. I'd love any feedback here. I have the worst anxiety about unfamiliar situations so I know Im working it up to be a bigger deal than it is.



Where are you staying?  A lot of shuttles are scooter friendly.  

If you rent offsite, your credit card is charged when it's dropped off at the hotel.  

It really is a personal choice.  The average person walks 8-10 miles a day at the parks.  That's a lot of pushing for you and your travel mates.  If you're all up to it - awesome!  If that sounds like a lot, then the motorized option might be a better option.

IF you choose a scooter, I'd say to practice at grocery stores.  The scooters there are much more cumbersome than the ones you'd rent.  They don't turn as well, and are bulky.  The rentals are smaller and will fit into a hotel room well. If you can handle the ones in the store, you can handle the more user-friendly version. 

Another reason I prefer the scooter is it makes me feel more a part of my group.  When someone is behind me pushing, I can't hear anything they are saying.  I become a removed passenger.  The scooter provides independence, and it also allows me to actually talk to the people I'm with.

Wheelchairs can be folded up in the room which will give you more walking space in the room, and will be a little easier in restaurants if you want to stay seated.  Scooters, on the other hand, can be parked nearby as long as you take the key with you.  

I hope this helps. Feel free to send me a message if you want to pick my brain.


----------



## petals

Misskitty3 said:


> Hours have been posted thru Nov 7th!  Friday, the 7th shows Disneyland open until midnight!  Wow!  Sounds like it is going to be busy!!



My computer hates me. I can only see until the 1st of November  

Is the first week of November when schools are off or why is it so busy then?


----------



## mom2rtk

petals said:


> My computer hates me. I can only see until the 1st of November
> 
> Is the first week of November when schools are off or why is it so busy then?



Isn't that the weekend they film the Christmas parade?

Also, Veteran's Day is the following Tuesday. I would expect a fair number of people to make it a 4 day weekend.





Sorry, but I got behind again!





KCmike said:


> One of my favorites from last Christmas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> So a little good news to pass along to my Disboard family. My wife and I are going to a Disney Park this Christmas!  But its WDW.  We got an offer we couldn't pass up and get to visit Orlando for an extended weekend in December.  I will miss DL for sure but am happy I get my Disney fix here in a few weeks.  Any words of widsom Janet or anyone that has done WDW for Christmas and Mickey's Very Merry Christmas party?*





LOVE that shot Mike! 

And I totally missed your message here. Sorry!

I'm more than happy to give you as much input as you like. 

1) Have you been to WDW at Christmas before?

2) Which weekend is it?

3) MVMCP is generally not regarded as being as good as MNSSHP, but I would definitely do it. I know you love Christmas, so I suspect you will love MVMCP. If you are there when the party is still running, then you will HAVE to go if you want to see the Christmas parade.






mvf-m11c said:


> Very nice pictures Lori, TK and Janet.
> 
> 
> 
> MS Town Square Christmas Tree ornaments
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SB Winter Castle




Sorry, I missed this too. Thank you Bret!

Love your treatment on these shots. Love the blue-ish tint on the first one. And I love the desaturated look on the second one.

Great fireworks shots too! Can't wait to give that a try again myself.


----------



## Misskitty3

petals said:


> My computer hates me. I can only see until the 1st of November
> 
> Is the first week of November when schools are off or why is it so busy then?




Now I see thru the 8th.  Magic Morning starts at 7am....that is going to be an early day for us!  I was expecting MM @ 8am.



mom2rtk said:


> Isn't that the weekend they film the Christmas parade?
> 
> Also, Veteran's Day is the following Tuesday. I would expect a fair number of people to make it a 4 day weekend.



Yes, must be the parade taping (although I don't think there has been anything officially announced about the taping) and Veteran's weekend.


----------



## mom2rtk

IMG_8151 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_4039 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_4044 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_4048 by mom2rtk, on Flickr

And while they might not be reindeer..... the goats were awful cute. And definitely deserving of a selfie! 



IMG_4068 by mom2rtk, on Flickr


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

mom2rtk said:
			
		

> Isn't that the weekend they film the Christmas parade?
> 
> Also, Veteran's Day is the following Tuesday. I would expect a fair number of people to make it a 4 day weekend.



We are actually given a 4 day weekend this year. They have both Mon. & Tues. off. If we weren't going around Thanksgiving already, we would have turned that into a long vacation!


----------



## JadeDarkstar

I hate that my old comp crashed on me, i lost the one pic of my son and miss clause from the reindeer round up from our first Christmas trip. I am loving every ones pics this week. Sorry haven't been around lately my son's school has gotten so bad. Now I'm pulling him out for the k12 online public school. to say the least my heads spinning


----------



## siskaren

mom2rtk said:


> And while they might not be reindeer..... the goats were awful cute. And definitely deserving of a selfie!



The goat looks like he's rolling his eyes.


----------



## mvf-m11c

KCmike said:


> *
> So a little good news to pass along to my Disboard family. My wife and I are going to a Disney Park this Christmas!  But its WDW.  We got an offer we couldn't pass up and get to visit Orlando for an extended weekend in December.  I will miss DL for sure but am happy I get my Disney fix here in a few weeks.  Any words of widsom Janet or anyone that has done WDW for Christmas and Mickey's Very Merry Christmas party?*



I missed this post as well from you Mike. I can give you some advice of WDW during the holiday season including MVMCP. I have been to WDW during the Christmas season two times and attended MVMCP as well. Just as Janet said that MVMCP is good but it is not as great as MNSSHP (without the treat stations) but it is the entertainment that what makes us attend the party. I really enjoyed seeing Mickey's Once Upon A Christmastime parade, Holiday Wishes fireworks and Celebrate the Season Castle stage show. The complimentary  items that you will get at the party is the cookies and hot chocolate. The party will also have the projections of the party logo on the streets and buildings which you don't see during the regular hours. 

Here are some examples








Not only the MK but the other parks are also decorated during the holiday season. You will also have to see "The Osborne Family Spectacle of Dancing Lights" at DHS which is amazing. EPCOT will have the Candlelight Processional events which is great. The good thing about the CP at EPCOT over DL is that they have multiple dates where DL has that one weekend. 




mom2rtk said:


> Sorry, I missed this too. Thank you Bret!
> 
> Love your treatment on these shots. Love the blue-ish tint on the first one. And I love the desaturated look on the second one.
> 
> Great fireworks shots too! Can't wait to give that a try again myself.



Thank you Janet.

I will also be looking forward to seeing your pictures with the Sigma 18-35mm f/1.8 lens during your trip.


----------



## mom2rtk

siskaren said:


> The goat looks like he's rolling his eyes.



Yeah. But when that phone gets a smart phone of his own, he'll "get" it. He'll probably start his own Twitter account or something. 



mvf-m11c said:


> I missed this post as well from you Mike. I can give you some advice of WDW during the holiday season including MVMCP. I have been to WDW during the Christmas season two times and attended MVMCP as well. Just as Janet said that MVMCP is good but it is not as great as MNSSHP (without the treat stations) but it is the entertainment that what makes us attend the party. I really enjoyed seeing Mickey's Once Upon A Christmastime parade, Holiday Wishes fireworks and Celebrate the Season Castle stage show. The complimentary  items that you will get at the party is the cookies and hot chocolate. The party will also have the projections of the party logo on the streets and buildings which you don't see during the regular hours.
> 
> Here are some examples
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not only the MK but the other parks are also decorated during the holiday season. You will also have to see "The Osborne Family Spectacle of Dancing Lights" at DHS which is amazing. EPCOT will have the Candlelight Processional events which is great. The good thing about the CP at EPCOT over DL is that they have multiple dates where DL has that one weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Janet.
> 
> I will also be looking forward to seeing your pictures with the Sigma 18-35mm f/1.8 lens during your trip.



Thanks Bret! I'm anxious to give that lens a good workout. I really haven't had a chance yet.


----------



## BirdsSingWords

Can anyone direct me to info on the holiday tour and what it entails?  I remember reading something about a special seating area for the parade, and hot chocolate?

This will be our first ever Christmas time trip, so while I consider myself fully versed in "regular" DL trips, I'm feeling a bit out of my depth here.  Thanks!


----------



## MsPinkyE

Oh my goodness, I've been obsessed with this thread for like hours now... Where have I been?! I initially found the Superthread #3... There's all kinds of things I never knew about the holidays at DL/DCA, and I've been planning this holiday trip since LAST Christmas! Thanks!


----------



## Sherry E

BirdsSingWords said:


> Can anyone direct me to info on the holiday tour and what it entails?  I remember reading something about a special seating area for the parade, and hot chocolate?
> 
> This will be our first ever Christmas time trip, so while I consider myself fully versed in "regular" DL trips, I'm feeling a bit out of my depth here.  Thanks!



*BirdsSingWords --*

Welcome!

In this post -- *HERE* -- look under Main Street/Holiday Tour, and you will see links to quite a few reviews/photos of the tour from last year and prior to 2013.

I haven't done the tour, but I know from reading everyone's reviews over the last several years that it includes priority boarding (essentially, Fastpass privileges) on It's a Small World Holiday and Haunted Mansion Holiday.  Last year's tour included Jingle Cruise as well -- but we don't know if Jingle Cruise is coming back this year.

You get seats for A Christmas Fantasy Parade.  You get a gingerbread cookie (the kind with mouse ears) and hot cocoa.  You get a souvenir mug and collectible pin.  You also get to sample a treat (which may change from year to year) from one of the candy shops -- either last year or in 2012 the treat was at Trolley Treats, I think, but in the past it has been at Candy Palace.





MsPinkyE said:


> Oh my goodness, I've been obsessed with this thread for like hours now... Where have I been?! I initially found the Superthread #3... There's all kinds of things I never knew about the holidays at DL/DCA, and I've been planning this holiday trip since LAST Christmas! Thanks!



*MsPinkyE --*

I only have a quick minute to pop in here and say hello  and welcome, but I am so glad you found us (and apparently found the previous thread too)!   The holidays are a special time at DLR, indeed -- there are all kinds of nuances and details to them that go above and beyond what is normally at DLR, in my opinion.

Stick around -- we will have a lot more fun, photos, holiday chat and analysis of any breaking news that comes in between now and November!


----------



## Aussie Princess

Orbitron said:


> Okay, I gathered all my courage and called 714-781-DINE. Sometimes it is a bit difficult to understand something on the phone when you aren't a native English speaker. The lady was very nice and she told me that the reservations for the Thanksgiving Feast at the Disneyland Hotel will not open before October 8th. The reservation can be made through the website too. You can see there anything yet, but it will be under special events. Let's wait and see if that's true!



Did you happen to get the price?


----------



## petals

mom2rtk said:


> Isn't that the weekend they film the Christmas parade?
> 
> Also, Veteran's Day is the following Tuesday. I would expect a fair number of people to make it a 4 day weekend.



Ah okie so all that will be over by the time I get there  I just have the hangers on from the marathon weekend to deal with  I was looking at touring plans  and judging from last years crowd calendar the first week we're there will be pretty quite and the second week absolutely mental because it's the week before thanksgiving!


----------



## ARIELvsURSULA

Escape2Disney said:


> Where are you staying?  A lot of shuttles are scooter friendly.



We're staying at Motel 6 Maingate this time. We had reservations with HoJo but some big spendy things came up with the car and we decided at the beginning of the year that we'd need to switch hotels to still make this trip happen with a decent spending budget. Definitely not my first choice but we stayed once in 2011 for a quick weekend trip and it wasn't a bad hotel at all. The pool was heated so my daughter was happy and they had hardwood floors, that was nice! Why don't more hotels do that? Carpet is so icky in a hotel, I always wear flip flops but I didn't feel like I needed to with wood floors. The beds weren't anything to write home about but I've definitely slept in worse. Anyway, if I remember right they just use the ART but I could be wrong about that, it's been a while. Not sure how friendly their transportation is with a scooter. You definitely give me some stuff to think about though. I am partially deaf and hadn't considered not being able to hear well. I already have issues with that so I don't need to make it worse, that's for sure.


----------



## BirdsSingWords

Sherry E said:


> *BirdsSingWords --*
> 
> Welcome!
> 
> In this post -- *HERE* -- look under Main Street/Holiday Tour, and you will see links to quite a few reviews/photos of the tour from last year and prior to 2013.



Thank you so much, Sherry!  Those links were incredibly helpful!  I'm 99% sure we're going to do this.

One last quick question for anyone who knows the answer:

The page on the DLR website with holiday tour info is active, but only lists an adult price of $75.00.  Is there a child's price?


----------



## Sherry E

*Mission:  Peppermint Wonderland has been accomplished!!!  It is now in my freezer!  I was not going to take any chances and wait until October or November this year.  

The carton looks identical to last year's carton, so for a moment I wondered if this ice cream was just part of an old stash that CVS had sitting in a storage room freezer somewhere.  I think it's fresh, though.  No apparent freezer burn on it.

This time, CVS is not messing around.  They didn't even bother with the Slow Churned Peppermint Wonderland.  All they had was the Grand version -- and, let's face it, that's the only kind that matters.  And they didn't have any other Limited Edition ice cream either (no Pumpkin Patch in sight).  They knew what to order and they ordered it.  They put it on sale and I got it!!!

And, again, for those who are unfamiliar with Dreyer's/Edy's Peppermint Wonderland ice cream, this is the same kind that is usually served at Disneyland Resort every year for the holiday season (though it used to be called Peppermint Stick ice cream), but last year there was some confusion about where to find it, and there were conflicting stories from Cast Members about whether or not it was available in the parks, and where it could be found.  It wasn't available when or where it should have been available, but suddenly it popped up at Gibson Girl during the week of Christmas.  

It is a mystery as to whether Peppermint Wonderland ice cream will appear anywhere at DLR this year and, if so, when it would be available.  This ice cream is also in hot demand at grocery stores too (which is why I snapped it up in September instead of waiting another month or two, when it would probably be gone).*




southlake said:


> YES, this is what I was told! I spoke with Liz, and I verified at least 5x on the phone with her that it was now Sep 28, including the DLH, and she said yes. She checked with her manager and said that's what her manager told her as well.
> 
> I noticed the blog is not updated with that information so I don't know if the call center's info was wrong or not. I'm tempted to call again and see what a different rep tells me. Stay tuned.
> 
> Ok I just called a 2nd time and spoke w/Diana this time. She confirmed we can book the DLH on Thanksgiving on Sep 28. She said they're aware the information on the Parks Blog is still wrong and they're working to correct it.



*southlake --*

Well, tomorrow is 9/28, so we will know once and for all if the Feast at the DLH is open for booking!




Misskitty3 said:


> Hours have been posted thru Nov 7th!  Friday, the 7th shows Disneyland open until midnight!  Wow!  Sounds like it is going to be busy!!
> 
> Sherry, I have checked 2 Targets, 1 Safeway and today, Fred Meyer (Kroger) for the ice cream.  So far, I haven't seen it.....  We don't have CVS in Seattle but I am glad you found some!



*Misskitty3 --*

Last year it seemed like my stores were the last ones to get the ice cream in stock.  I don't know if Ralphs (Kroger) has it in stock yet, but I am guessing they do.  I have not checked my local Target yet either.




mom2rtk said:


> Isn't that the weekend they film the Christmas parade?
> 
> Also, Veteran's Day is the following Tuesday. I would expect a fair number of people to make it a 4 day weekend.....



*Janet --*

Agreed on both of these points -- that time frame that petals was looking at includes the parade taping and Veterans Day weekend -- not to mention IASWH will have just begun, as will much of the holiday merriment.  There won't be New Year's Eve-level crowds, or post-Christmas crowds, but there will be a good number of people in the parks.





Misskitty3 said:


> Now I see thru the 8th.  Magic Morning starts at 7am....that is going to be an early day for us!  I was expecting MM @ 8am.
> 
> Yes, must be the parade taping (although I don't think there has been anything officially announced about the taping) and Veteran's weekend.



*Misskitty3 --*

The parade taping is not something that Disney is necessarily inviting everyone to come and see, so they may not announce it _before_ it happens -- but we can guess when it will happen based on previous years and by process of elimination.  For some things it is necessary to get an official announcement from Disney, but this one is pretty easy to narrow down.  

That specific weekend (Fri., 11/7-Sat., 11/8) is the only weekend the parade taping can logically take place.  It won't take place on the weekend immediately following Fri., 10/31/Halloween, because the Enhancement Team at DLR needs time to get more decorations up on Main Street and in a few other areas, to be sure that Disneyland looks somewhat Christmas-y (since they are taping the Christmas parade).  They have to take down the Halloween stuff and put up the Christmas stuff, and they have to get IASWH running (it may appear in a background shot on camera or something).

The parade taping also can't happen on the weekend of Friday, 11/14 and beyond, as the holiday season will have already officially begun (the taping never happens after the season officially begins) and the Avengers Marathon is taking place.




JadeDarkstar said:


> I hate that my old comp crashed on me, i lost the one pic of my son and miss clause from the reindeer round up from our first Christmas trip. I am loving every ones pics this week. Sorry haven't been around lately my son's school has gotten so bad. Now I'm pulling him out for the k12 online public school. to say the least my heads spinning



*JadeDarkstar --*

I hope everything gets better for you and your son!    Hang in there!



Aussie Princess said:


> Did you happen to get the price?



*Aussie Princess --*

This was information about the 2013 DLH Feast, from one of our DIS'ers (edna mode) who posted about it after she called Disneyland Dining:



> _The grand ballroom reservations are not open until 10/8/13 at 7am and will be requiring a CC w/o deposit to make your (new) reservation this year. This is the BIG DEAL Thanksgiving with an orchestra, characters at photo op stands, many buffet choices. It is spectacular and will sell out early. They usually book from 12pm - 6pm on T-day. They offering carving stations, pasta stations, dessert stations, kids buffet tables, seafood, and all the trimmings. They have an ample supply of vegetarian offerings.
> 
> Adult: $73.99 +tax
> Child: $21.99 + tax
> AP accepted._



I think we can safely deduce that the prices will be _at least_ as much as they were in 2013, but probably a bit more expensive than that!





BirdsSingWords said:


> Thank you so much, Sherry!  Those links were incredibly helpful!  I'm 99% sure we're going to do this.
> 
> One last quick question for anyone who knows the answer:
> 
> The page on the DLR website with holiday tour info is active, but only lists an adult price of $75.00.  Is there a child's price?



*BirdsSingWords --*

You're very welcome!

The holiday tour usually gets good reviews, for the most part, as you can see.  The exceptions sometimes come when it rains (as was the scenario that *danimaroo* experienced) and the parade is cancelled.  That's a big deal since the seats for the parade are a huge selling point of that tour.  So, hopefully there won't be any rain!

Again, since I have not done the tour I could be totally wrong -- but I have not heard of a child's price.  I've never heard it mentioned.  The DLR website refers to the adult price as though there should be a separate price for kids, but I don't think there is a separate price.


----------



## siskaren

Sherry E said:


> *Mission:  Peppermint Wonderland has been accomplished!!!  It is now in my freezer!  I was not going to take any chances and wait until October or November this year. *



I saw it at my local grocery store tonight (as well as Pumpkin Patch) and I had to laugh when I saw that they had a sign up (provided by Edy's) saying that Peppermint Wonderland was back!  I didn't buy it though because it was $5. There is a CVS near me, so I may have to check that out, or else I'll just wait until the grocery store or Target or Walmart puts in on sale.


----------



## tksbaskets

Sherry E said:


> *Hmmm... Guess who has the Dreyer's Peppermint Wonderland ice cream (Grand, not Slow Churned) in stock?  CVS!
> 
> And, guess which product is on sale at CVS this week for $2.99 (through tomorrow only)?  Dreyer's Ice Cream!!!!  (The usual price is closer to $6.00.)
> 
> And...guess who has 3 different CVS gift cards to use, and who has been holding on to them until just the right moment?
> 
> With any luck, that ice cream will be sitting in my freezer by tomorrow morning, if the evil Friday night crowds don't swoop in and take all of it!  I won't get there tonight, but there had better be some Peppermint Wonderland ice cream left by the time I get there in the morning -- and it had better not be the Slow Churned variety!
> 
> Mine!  Mine!  Mine!  Wheeeeeeeeee!  *
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> !



*'Mission Peppermint' * has not been accomplished in Michigan.   I practically ransacked the ice cream cooler at the local supermarket to only find the "Slow Churned"  aka "Low taste" version.  The elusive grand version is still to be found.

I am undaunted and will continue to seek out the Grand Peppermint ice cream....


----------



## Luisa

Found a few for this weeks theme, it's not an area I have a lot of and I don't know why as I do love that part of the park.


----------



## Aussie Princess

Hi guys was just able to make a reservation for thanksgiving online my first choice storytellers wasn't available for dinner reservations??? 

I found this weird but neither was napa rose so made a decision based on the food details given in the blog to go to steakhouse 55 never been there before so also ticks another restaurant we haven't tried off the list


----------



## MinnieMama09

So excited! We are going back for our 2nd trip to Disneyland for Thanksgiving (1st was in 2011). I just made our lunch reservations for Carnation Cafe for our Thanksgiving meal! We did Goofy's for Thanksgiving that year and loved it, but wanted to stay in the parks this year for our meal since we are not staying onsite this time. Can't wait!


----------



## PixiDustDears

Just got off the phone with Disney Dining.  They are having problems with their systems and have been unable to book Thanksgiving dinners for most locations.  (She mentioned that Goofy's and Steakhouse 55 were ok I think).  IT is working on it and she said to try back later.  I did get a little info but not much since the kids were being loud in the background.  

Buffet prices for PCH Gril $35 for adults and $19 for kids.  Dinner from 3-9pm
Storytellers buffet is $30 for adults and $15 for kids with dinner from 2-10pm
Goofy's Kitchen buffet is $40.00 for adults and $20 for kids with dinner from 2:30-10pm.


----------



## pudinhd

Luisa said:


>



Oh, wow!!  This goat looks scary mad!


----------



## mom2rtk

pudinhd said:


> Oh, wow!!  This goat looks scary mad!



You'd be mad too if you had guests taking selfies with you all day!


----------



## pudinhd

mom2rtk said:


> You'd be mad too if you had guests taking selfies with you all day!



I don't know...  I think I might be feeling pretty darn good if everyone wanted to take a picture with me!    Those goats might be as popular as the characters.  LOL


----------



## mom2rtk

pudinhd said:


> I don't know...  I think I might be feeling pretty darn good if everyone wanted to take a picture with me!    Those goats might be as popular as the characters.  LOL



LOL, maybe they just need an entourage to keep the crowds at bay.


----------



## rentayenta

Sherry, you crack me up with your ice cream and I'm so glad you found it.


----------



## kylie71

ICE CREAM UPDATE:
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

I was just at Target and Safeway, here in Sparks, NV and NEITHER has the Dryers Winter Wonderland ice cream out, in full fat, or Slow Churned....... Also I did not see any Pumpkin either!!   

I have not checked CVS, but wanted to report back!  Nevada is not stocking it yet!  

Happy you found it Sherry!

--Lori


----------



## PixiDustDears

I thought I had way more pictures than this for weeks theme!  Just another thing to add to my growing list of things to take pictures off.

I loved the sleigh out front.  A perfect spot for family pictures.




A quick picture with Mrs. Clause




And the big guy himself


----------



## 5forMickey

PixiDustDears said:


> I thought I had way more pictures than this for weeks theme!  Just another thing to add to my growing list of things to take pictures off.



OMG what cute pictures -- those get me really excited to go in December. Thanks for sharing


----------



## BrynNicole

Hi again Sherry! 
I know it has been awhile since I asked about the Christmas ceramic mugs and you gave me such a prompt response, I still wanted to thank you for that! I finally got around to actually post some photos for this thread 





IMG_3275 by BrynNicole, on Flickr



IMG_3276 by BrynNicole, on Flickr



IMG_3021 by BrynNicole, on Flickr



IMG_3033 by BrynNicole, on Flickr



IMG_3025 by BrynNicole, on Flickr



IMG_3281 by BrynNicole, on Flickr



IMG_3280 by BrynNicole, on Flickr



IMG_3279 by BrynNicole, on Flickr



IMG_3269 by BrynNicole, on Flickr



52238900002 by BrynNicole, on Flickr



c41b5f43-3577-42e0-b1e4-c4614997c93d_zpsd76b0e89 by BrynNicole, on Flickr


----------



## Luisa

pudinhd said:


> Oh, wow!!  This goat looks scary mad!


I remember that's why I took the picture of him, he just looked fed up!


----------



## pudinhd

Luisa said:


> I remember that's why I took the picture of him, he just looked fed up!



Well it definitely came across in your picture!


----------



## Sherry E

*You have until 11:59 p.m. tonight, Pacific Standard Time, to get in your Frontierland-Jingle Jangle Jamboree holiday photos!  

Tomorrow, Monday, 9/29/14, we are on to a new Theme Week!!!

For those of you who have not been following along since July, when we started this year's Theme Week Countdown (and Disney Gift Card giveaway), we are currently on our 10th theme and Theme Week.  Each person who submits their photos for a theme gets one entry (one entry per theme) into a random draw to win a $25 Disney Gift Card.  There will be 2 Gift Card winners chosen from the photo contributors at the end of this Countdown.

Also, as the Theme Weeks have progressed there has been another 'contest' of sorts for the non-photo contributors only, which is called the Code Word Challenge.  The Code Word Challenge involves finding the code words I have hidden in my introductions to each Theme Week; keeping track of the words and the Theme Weeks to which they belonged, along with the dates; and keeping up with the correct order in which they were presented.  Some theme weeks will not have any code words, and some theme weeks may involve more than one code word.  

You don't have to list the Theme Weeks in which there are/were no code words at all, if you don't want to.  However, if you want to include those too, it's fine -- as long as the final list of Theme Weeks, dates and code words is in order.

On November 3rd, with the final Theme Week I will include the final code word or words.  Those who have been following along with the Code Word Challenge will have to make sure they have all of the above-mentioned information together and in order -- AND THEN they will have to arrange all of the code words into a sentence or phrase of some sort, which will either belong to a well-known Christmas song or Holiday movie!

The first person to post here, in this thread, with the correct list of Theme Weeks, dates and code words, as well as the correct sentence or phrase AND the name of the song or movie to which the sentence/phrase belongs will win the third $25 Disney Gift Card!!  Make sure your info is accurate, because if you post something that is incorrect and take time to fix it, someone else will have a chance to swoop in and give the correct answer based on the info they have seen in your post!!!


There are 12 more themes to go -- but, 7 of them will be rapid fire, mini-daily themes beginning in late October.  The final Theme Week (on November 3rd) will be "Holiday Cornucopia," and I will explain more about that as we get closer to November 3rd. 

So, that means that we have 4 more themes/theme weeks to go before we kick into the rapid fire/warp speed mini-daily theme Countdown.  Here is what we have covered so far:


Santa Claus/Holiday Characters/PhotoPass (this theme kicked off the 2014 Theme Week Countdown on page 50 of this thread)
A Christmas Fantasy Parade/Believe in Holiday Magic Fireworks
It's a Small World Holiday/Fantasyland
Buena Vista Street/Hollywood Land
Mickey's Toontown
The Hotels of the Disneyland Resort
Cars Land
New Orleans Square/Haunted Mansion Holiday
Main Street/Sleeping Beauty's Winter Castle
Frontierland/Jingle Jangle Jamboree (or Santa's Reindeer Round-Up) -- the current Theme Week (through tonight, 9/28/14)

What could our new theme be?? 

Stay tuned and find out tomorrow!*






siskaren said:


> I saw it at my local grocery store tonight (as well as Pumpkin Patch) and I had to laugh when I saw that they had a sign up (provided by Edy's) saying that Peppermint Wonderland was back!  I didn't buy it though because it was $5. There is a CVS near me, so I may have to check that out, or else I'll just wait until the grocery store or Target or Walmart puts in on sale.



*siskaren --*

Dreyer's figured out that it has a hit on its hands (after last year's Peppermint Wonderland Pandemonium) and now needs to draw attention to the product with signage!

I think $5 or $6 is too much for the carton, especially when that ice cream goes on sale a lot (at various stores).  CVS had Dreyer's on sale for $3.50 a week or 2 ago, but I knew if I waited a little longer it would drop even further (and that also gave me time to acquire an extra CVS gift card in the meantime).  It is sure to go on sale at all of the other stores as well.




tksbaskets said:


> *'Mission Peppermint' * has not been accomplished in Michigan.   I practically ransacked the ice cream cooler at the local supermarket to only find the "Slow Churned"  aka "Low taste" version.  The elusive grand version is still to be found.
> 
> I am undaunted and will continue to seek out the Grand Peppermint ice cream....



*TK --*

Never give up the search!  The Grand version will appear sooner or later.

"Slow Churned aka Low Taste" is right!  I was shocked to see that my CVS didn't even have any Slow Churned -- there was no place for it on the shelf (so it's not like it had been there and sold out) -- whereas last year that was all I found at first.  They went straight for the good stuff.

Your stores had the ice cream in stock last year before mine did, and now it seems that the opposite is happening!

By the way -- did you happen to catch the new Hallmark Channel Halloween movie -- _Midnight Masquerade_ -- that debuted last night?  I have to say that, although I loved all of the Halloween décor that showed up in every single scene, the movie was sort of bland for me.  I was bored.  It followed the same lightweight, predictable formula that all of the Hallmark movies follow, but it was not as charming as the holiday movies are.  I didn't sense any chemistry between the leads.  I thought there were way too many scenes at the office or in the office building (yawn).  The movie was trying to be a romance, and a Cinderella story, and a Halloween movie, and a movie about the 12-year-old who knows more than all of the adults.  There was no seasonal music to set the tone.  There was no snow to set the stage.  It was missing that extra little spark that the holiday movies have.




Aussie Princess said:


> Hi guys was just able to make a reservation for thanksgiving online my first choice storytellers wasn't available for dinner reservations???
> 
> I found this weird but neither was napa rose so made a decision based on the food details given in the blog to go to steakhouse 55 never been there before so also ticks another restaurant we haven't tried off the list



*Aussie Princess --*

Thank you for letting us know.  That's too bad that reservations for Storytellers couldn't be made yet -- hopefully Steakhouse 55 will be a winner on Thanksgiving.




MinnieMama09 said:


> So excited! We are going back for our 2nd trip to Disneyland for Thanksgiving (1st was in 2011). I just made our lunch reservations for Carnation Cafe for our Thanksgiving meal! We did Goofy's for Thanksgiving that year and loved it, but wanted to stay in the parks this year for our meal since we are not staying onsite this time. Can't wait!



*MinnieMama09 --*

Plus, it's nice to try out different places for Thanksgiving dinner, I think!  I would expect that Carnation Café will do a good job with their Thanksgiving offerings!






PixiDustDears said:


> Just got off the phone with Disney Dining.  They are having problems with their systems and have been unable to book Thanksgiving dinners for most locations.  (She mentioned that Goofy's and Steakhouse 55 were ok I think).  IT is working on it and she said to try back later.  I did get a little info but not much since the kids were being loud in the background.
> 
> Buffet prices for PCH Gril $35 for adults and $19 for kids.  Dinner from 3-9pm
> Storytellers buffet is $30 for adults and $15 for kids with dinner from 2-10pm
> Goofy's Kitchen buffet is $40.00 for adults and $20 for kids with dinner from 2:30-10pm.



*Amanda --*

Thank you for posting that info!  Hopefully they will get their system straightened out very soon, as I know that a lot of folks want to book their Thanksgiving meals.

The Goofy's Kitchen prices are actually cheaper than I would have expected, oddly!






rentayenta said:


> Sherry, you crack me up with your ice cream and I'm so glad you found it.



*Jenny --*

We all need to have our holiday traditions!





kylie71 said:


> ICE CREAM UPDATE:
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> I was just at Target and Safeway, here in Sparks, NV and NEITHER has the Dryers Winter Wonderland ice cream out, in full fat, or Slow Churned....... Also I did not see any Pumpkin either!!
> 
> I have not checked CVS, but wanted to report back!  Nevada is not stocking it yet!
> 
> Happy you found it Sherry!
> 
> --Lori



*Lori --*

I guess they assume that the NV folks don't want seasonal ice cream, but we wacky Californians do!  Last year my stores were the last ones to get it, it seemed.  




BrynNicole said:


> Hi again Sherry!
> I know it has been awhile since I asked about the Christmas ceramic mugs and you gave me such a prompt response, I still wanted to thank you for that! I finally got around to actually post some photos for this thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_3275 by BrynNicole, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_3276 by BrynNicole, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_3021 by BrynNicole, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_3033 by BrynNicole, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_3025 by BrynNicole, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_3281 by BrynNicole, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_3280 by BrynNicole, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_3279 by BrynNicole, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_3269 by BrynNicole, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 52238900002 by BrynNicole, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> c41b5f43-3577-42e0-b1e4-c4614997c93d_zpsd76b0e89 by BrynNicole, on Flickr



*BrynNicole --*

Welcome back!  You're very welcome -- though I don't know if I was of too much help about that mug.  This year could be different and they may have some good mugs just like the Halloween ones, but we won't know for a while.  The holiday merchandise should begin to appear before Halloween.

I am so glad you joined in the Theme Week Countdown and shared some photos -- and what wonderful photos they are.  The photos are nice and clear, for one thing -- and you have a beautiful family!  You now have your first entry into the random draw to win a Disney gift card!  There is a new theme tomorrow, so stay tuned.

I also really love that last photo -- "Have Yourself a Merry Little Christmas" -- as that is one of my favorite Christmas songs.  I did not see that ornament at the Jingle Jangle Jamboree!  I totally missed it.  Was it on one of the trees closest to Santa?  I think there were some trees in Santa's photo area that I couldn't look at up close.

This is one reason why I love doing these Countdowns -- someone always catches something in a photo that I never knew existed or have never noticed before.  As much as I have noticed and inspected up close, there are probably many, many, many details that have slipped past me!


----------



## KCmike

Thanks for the help *Bret and Janet !!*

We are going December 4th through the Monday.  We plan on seeing MVMCP on Sunday night and will hit MK on Friday, Epcot and DHS on Saturday.  Monday we plan on just relaxing and shopping before we head out.  

What time can you arrive for the party?  I've heard 3pm?  Weird that I will be doing fastpasses 30 days in advance?  We are staying at Port Orleans Riverside.


----------



## mvf-m11c

KCmike said:


> Thanks for the help *Bret and Janet !!*
> 
> We are going December 4th through the Monday.  We plan on seeing MVMCP on Sunday night and will hit MK on Friday, Epcot and DHS on Saturday.  Monday we plan on just relaxing and shopping before we head out.
> 
> What time can you arrive for the party?  I've heard 3pm?  Weird that I will be doing fastpasses 30 days in advance?  We are staying at Port Orleans Riverside.



Your welcome Mike. 

Just like MHP at DL during the Halloween season, you can enter the MK 3 hours before the official party starts. For example the party starts at 7pm and you will be able to enter MK for MVMCP at 4pm.


----------



## Dawn16

Just an FYI that if you are staying on property in WDW you make your FP+ reservations 60 days in advance, not 30.  BIG difference in availability with 7 Dwarfs Mine Train in particular so definitely take advantage of the extra month for being an onsite guest.





KCmike said:


> Thanks for the help *Bret and Janet !!*
> 
> We are going December 4th through the Monday.  We plan on seeing MVMCP on Sunday night and will hit MK on Friday, Epcot and DHS on Saturday.  Monday we plan on just relaxing and shopping before we head out.
> 
> What time can you arrive for the party?  I've heard 3pm?  Weird that I will be doing fastpasses 30 days in advance?  We are staying at Port Orleans Riverside.


----------



## tksbaskets

KCMike - POR is one of our favorite resorts!  You'll have a great time.

Final Frontierland pics for the week from 2013:

We were so excited to go for our favorite dinner at DL - Thunder Ranch BBQ.  First a little entertainment.





We didn't wait around to see Santa as the line was long and we had reservations.  Over we go....Whru Whro George...What is wrong with this picture?





So I got the elusive picture of the totally empty BTMBBQ.





It did give us an excuse to spend a little time with Mrs. Claus.


----------



## mom2rtk

KCmike said:


> Thanks for the help *Bret and Janet !!*
> 
> We are going December 4th through the Monday.  We plan on seeing MVMCP on Sunday night and will hit MK on Friday, Epcot and DHS on Saturday.  Monday we plan on just relaxing and shopping before we head out.
> 
> What time can you arrive for the party?  I've heard 3pm?  Weird that I will be doing fastpasses 30 days in advance?  We are staying at Port Orleans Riverside.



Hi Mike!

Did you double check on what day they're doing parade taping in the MK? I assume it's Friday the 5th. You might want to check around on the WDW side of things for reports of what the park experience is like on those days to make sure you want to stick with that schedule. Historically I have heard that Main Street is packed but the rest of the park is quite manageable. But I'm thinking I saw a thread in the last couple days about them filming in more parts of the park this year. Not sure what role the Hub construction might be playing in that, as there were a lot of scrims up along Main Street up over the water areas. Maybe they're planning to have some of those down in time? I have no idea.

Just be aware of it. If that's your only choice of days, then go with it, but just be aware of it going in. If you can't get everything done in the time you have, consider adding Sunday morning at the MK. The park tends to be very slow on party days, and you could leave mid-day to rest up for the party.

As Bret mentions, you can get in at 4 with a party ticket. At WDW all parties run from 7-midnight.

If you didn't get ADRs for BOG, you should keep your eyes out for an invite to get a lunch fastpass (doesn't count as one of your 3). I have heard recently that they are opening those up 27 days out. 

Do you have time planned to visit some of the resorts? Definitely don't miss the Grand Floridian and the lifesize gingerbread house.

It's a gorgeous time of year to visit. Really. You're going to LOVE it.

Don't miss the castle lighting (every evening around 6:15 or so. Check the times guide). It is absolutely AMAZING. They're changing it up a bit this year adding Elsa into the mix, but I'm sure it will be just as good.

Let me know what other questions you have.


----------



## southlake

Hi all,

So I was, in fact, able to book the Disneyland Hotel Ballroom for Thanksgiving Dinner today (9/28). The information on the Disney Parks Blog was, and is, still wrong about the Oct. 8 date. 

However, the Reservations Agent said the Ballroom is only serving dinner from 12-6pm. Somehow I missed that and I'm a little disappointed we have to get there around 5 pm to eat now, as we usually like to eat a bit later.


----------



## Sherry E

*TK --*

Did you see the movie??


​




southlake said:


> Hi all,
> 
> So I was, in fact, able to book the Disneyland Hotel Ballroom for Thanksgiving Dinner today (9/28). The information on the Disney Parks Blog was, and is, still wrong about the Oct. 8 date.
> 
> However, the Reservations Agent said the Ballroom is only serving dinner from 12-6pm. Somehow I missed that and I'm a little disappointed we have to get there around 5 pm to eat now, as we usually like to eat a bit later.



*southlake --*

Thank you so much for posting and letting us know!  Yep -- it sounds as if the Parks Blog originally had the correct info about when to book when they first put up the Blog on Friday, then were told that they had the incorrect info and changed it, but ended up having the correct info in their original Blog (before editing it)!

I have a feeling that the October 8th date was still in the system from last year.  In 2013, 10/8 was the first day that the DLH Ballroom Feast could be booked.  I have noticed that sometimes the info Disney has in their systems is the old info (like about the Holiday tour and what not), and it will stay there until the new info moves in and replaces it.  So I am guessing there was a delay in the correct info being delivered to the Disneyland system this past week, and when they checked the booking dates they saw the 10/8 date from 2013, then quickly notified the Parks Blog, who then changed it under the assumption that 10/8 was applicable for 2014.

In any case, I hope that our DIS'ers *Orbitron* and *Corinna* are able to hurry and get their reservations for Thanksgiving Day, as they were under the assumption that 10/8 was the booking date!

I am surprised that the Feast at the Ballroom is only serving for 6 hours.  I would have thought that they'd stay open until at least 8 p.m. or so.


----------



## siskaren

Sherry E said:


> I think $5 or $6 is too much for the carton, especially when that ice cream goes on sale a lot (at various stores).  CVS had Dreyer's on sale for $3.50 a week or 2 ago, but I knew if I waited a little longer it would drop even further (and that also gave me time to acquire an extra CVS gift card in the meantime).  It is sure to go on sale at all of the other stores as well.



Yeah, I don't buy ice cream at regular price. Target and Walmart sell Edy's for about $4, but when it goes on sale, I can get it for $2.50 or $3. And the grocery store I saw it at often puts it on a BOGO sale.


----------



## Sherry E

siskaren said:


> Yeah, I don't buy ice cream at regular price. Target and Walmart sell Edy's for about $4, but when it goes on sale, I can get it for $2.50 or $3. And the grocery store I saw it at often puts it on a BOGO sale.



The price is especially crazy seeing that the size of the carton got smaller a few years ago, but the general base price (without discounts) is basically the same!


----------



## Mouseketeers4

Jenasweetemotion said:


> DLH Deluxe view $290 a night $1,357.20 with TAX
> DLH Standard is $350 a night
> 
> PPH (Standard Room Rate) No Fall package offer $271 a night
> PPH Premium View (Passholders Save 10% on Disneyland Resort Hotels) $314
> 
> GCH Woods-Courtyard View $335 a night
> 
> Just wanted to add that the only ones that had the AP fall package are DLH and GCH also wanted to add that when you call to book (if you do) make sure you say AP fall package price as shown online because just like my experience both FALL ROOM and FALL PACKAGE both show up for the same dates.  Enjoy



Thanks for checking for me!  I called the day after you posted and they said there were no more standard rooms available for the AP discount.  I'm keeping my fingers crossed that more will open up in the next few weeks.  Hopefully someone will post about new availability here and I'll get another chance at it.


----------



## Sherry E

I don't know if I would be the first one to notice any new dates or weeks opening up on the AP hotel calendar for that Fall Package discount, but if I notice something new I will post about it here!


----------



## Jenasweetemotion

Mouseketeers4 said:


> Thanks for checking for me!  I called the day after you posted and they said there were no more standard rooms available for the AP discount.  I'm keeping my fingers crossed that more will open up in the next few weeks.  Hopefully someone will post about new availability here and I'll get another chance at it.



I am looking at the calendar now and they have DLH standard for $285.17 USD Avg/Night Excl Tax and it falls under the Annual Passholder Fall Package. It is odd that the last time I looked for you the DLH standard was much more expensive. Premium is $339.67 a night and also falls under the same AP fall package.


----------



## rentayenta

All the ice cream had me curious so when I went grocery shopping I looked. No such luck.  I was at Walmart though. I'll try some other stores this week.


----------



## Sherry E

Jenasweetemotion said:


> I am looking at the calendar now and they have DLH standard for $285.17 USD Avg/Night Excl Tax and it falls under the Annual Passholder Fall Package. It is odd that the last time I looked for you the DLH standard was much more expensive. Premium is $339.67 a night and also falls under the same AP fall package.



That ever-changing hotel calendar and those corresponding discounts drive me nuts!  I mean, it's good that the prices randomly drop here and there, but then it leaves us feeling as though we have to check the site every hour to be sure something important didn't happen to the rates!




rentayenta said:


> All the ice cream had me curious so when I went grocery shopping I looked. No such luck.  I was at Walmart though. I'll try some other stores this week.



I'm curious to know if your stores have it too -- I know that you would not ordinarily be hunting down Peppermint Wonderland ice cream, but I am interested to hear about where it is appearing this year and where it's not!  I was truly expecting my stores to be the last to get the ice cream in this year, based on what happened last year.  I am shocked that my stores seem to have it and certain others don't.


----------



## surgefest

Maybe this has been mentioned already and i just havnt found it but.  Do they still have reindeer at BTR?  If so when do they normally appear?  Also if anyone else has any other things other than the obvious stuff to look for around the holidays????? We'll be going in the middle of november just for a few days and it'll be our first time to DL to see the holiday festivities. thanks!


----------



## tksbaskets

Sherry E said:


> *TK --*
> 
> Did you see the movie??
> 
> ​



Hi* Sherry*!  Indeed I did and like you enjoyed the Halloween decorations but the story line - not so much.  I guess I couldn't get over the hero's chiseled jawline...His handsome face looked strangely plastic.  I'm looking forward to Recipe for Love on 10/11 and My Boyfriends' Dogs the following Saturday.  Like I needed something else to fill my time - I just added the Hallmark Movie Channel to our line-up as there are a few mystery series starting that looks great.


----------



## Mouseketeers4

Jenasweetemotion said:


> I am looking at the calendar now and they have DLH standard for $285.17 USD Avg/Night Excl Tax and it falls under the Annual Passholder Fall Package. It is odd that the last time I looked for you the DLH standard was much more expensive. Premium is $339.67 a night and also falls under the same AP fall package.



Thanks for looking again!  I called and was able to book a DLH Standard for November 16-22 at an average of $333 including tax.  I believe she said the pre-tax amount was around $264.


----------



## sabrecmc

We booked Thanksgiving lunch at Goofy's Kitchen.  What a wonderful way to celebrate!  I'm really getting excited about our trip now that we have dining reservations!


----------



## Sherry E

surgefest said:


> Maybe this has been mentioned already and i just havnt found it but.  Do they still have reindeer at BTR?  If so when do they normally appear?  Also if anyone else has any other things other than the obvious stuff to look for around the holidays????? We'll be going in the middle of november just for a few days and it'll be our first time to DL to see the holiday festivities. thanks!



*surgefest --*

The reindeer have been mentioned just in the last week -- they're gone!


----------



## Sherry E

_*It’s Monday -- and it’s time for the Theme Week Countdown!!*_



*……Only 45 DAYS Until the
Holiday Season Begins at the Disneyland Resort!!!!
*​

_*With each new week will come a different Disneyland Resort holiday theme!

As I have previously mentioned in this Superthread, I’ll be showcasing a particular aspect of DLR's holiday festivities each week until early November.  Including today’s theme, there are many more themes to come over the next five weeks:  4 main weekly themes (this Countdown began with the first theme on 7/21/14, and there will be a new weekly theme every Monday from today, September 29, 2014, through October 20, 2014); 7 ‘mini-themes’ which will be featured daily from 10/27/14 – 11/2/14, and a final “Holiday Cornucopia/These Are a Few of My Favorite Things” theme on Monday, November 3, 2014 (there will be more details about what the “Cornucopia” can include when we get closer to that date!).

Those of you who have participated in previous Theme Week Countdowns may have noticed that this year’s Countdown began a couple of weeks earlier than it did last year.   I kicked off the Countdown two weeks earlier than I did in 2013, and I am ending it the week before the Holidays at DLR officially commence (which will be Thursday, November 13, 2014).  The reason for that is, once November starts and the decorations in the parks appear little by little each day, our attention shifts to learning information about and seeing photos of what is new for the current season’s celebration.  

Theme Week Countdowns are a great way to keep the photos rolling in on a regular basis and build anticipation for November at the Disneyland Resort!  They are also a way to display the different elements, nuances and details of the Holidays at DLR that may be totally new to some visitors…or previously unnoticed/undiscovered by others.  Finally, this is an excellent way for our Theme Week Countdown participants to shine a light on their wonderful photos and attract visitors to their Trip Reports, blogs, etc.  

Last week, we enjoyed the holidays with a rustic, Western flair in Frontierland and at the Jingle Jangle Jamboree.  Just before that we strolled along Main Street to soak in its small town holiday charm, and onward to the sparkling Sleeping Beauty’s Winter Castle, resplendent in snow and icicle lights.  Previously we journeyed down the mystical, musical alleys of New Orleans Square and enjoyed Christmas with a Mardi Gras twist, including balconies draped in beads and lampposts adorned with mysterious masks.  We also paid a visit to New Orleans Square’s most famous residence and met its temporary houseguest, Jack Skellington, as he attempted to put a bit of a “nightmarish” Halloween spin on the Yuletide season in Haunted Mansion Holiday.  We revved up our engines and raced to Radiator Springs, where we observed some rather unusual Yuletide decorations done Cars Land-style.  Just before that, we caught a glimpse of the special holiday offerings at the three Hotels of the Disneyland Resort.  We visited the playful, animated, off-kilter world of Mickey’s Toontown.  Prior to that we stepped back in time to see how Christmas was celebrated on Buena Vista Street and in Hollywood Land in the 1920s through the 1940s, respectively.  Not too long ago we also enjoyed the Yuletide season around the world as we sailed through It’s a Small World Holiday and strolled through Fantasyland.   Before that, we reveled in the pageantry of A Christmas Fantasy Parade, and gazed in awe at the spectacular Believe…In Holiday Magic Fireworks.  Just prior to that, we began this Countdown by showing off our best  Holiday Character photos, PhotoPass photos and Santa Claus photos..     

So…what will be our eleventh theme of 2014?  What better way to showcase the beauty of the holidays than by celebrating some of the most universally iconic symbols of any holiday season?  Today, let’s turn our focus to the glorious -- and sometimes goofy -- staples of Disneyland Resort merriment.....*_





*In the Spotlight this Week......

CHRISTMAS TREES and WREATHS!!!*​




_*As beautiful stalwarts of the merriest months at Disneyland Resort, the prolific Christmas tree and wreath are presented in a wide variety of themes, sizes and/or colors from land to land.  There are very small trees featured in window displays along Main Street.  There are huge trees or wreaths welcoming people through the parks’ gates or greeting guests in hotel lobbies.  There are trees or wreaths in almost every restaurant and shop.  There are trees inside It’s a Small World Holiday and rather menacing wreaths in Haunted Mansion Holiday.  There are trees and wreaths festooned with a bounty of ornaments, while others are rather bare.  There are trees and wreaths which look as though they are made of sweet confections and…automotive parts?   There are trees in plain view, and others in unexpectedly hidden locations.  Some trees/wreaths are more traditional.  Some trees/wreaths are very unique.  No matter how they are decorated they are always perfect for their settings.

From the elegant to the eccentric…from the stately to the silly...from the towering to the tiny…from the magnificent to the mediocre…the Christmas tree and wreath are ever present around Disneyland Resort.  If you are visiting Disneyland Resort for the holiday season, take a little time to admire them!  

*_ 



* Let me start with mostly trees and a couple of wreaths!!!



November and December 2013


Close-up of Gibson Girl Ice Cream Parlor tree (with lots of pink, lace and old-fashioned knick-knacks)…









Close-up of one tree in the Market House/Starbucks…








Another tree in the Market House…


















Close-up of Refreshment Corner/Coke Corner tree…













Close-up of Main Street's tree…








Cars Land – Fillmore’s Taste-In peace-themed Tree…









Flo’s Oil Can tree…









Star-themed tree in Hollywood Land…









Close-up of Buena Vista Street tree…









Tinsel mini-tree in Elias & Co. …









Club 33 trees (there are many trees all around Club 33)…















One of the trees in 1901…













Disneyland Hotel – Fantasyland Tower tree…









Paradise Pier Hotel front desk tree…









Disneyland Hotel wreaths – Fantasy Tower…








Wacky wreath near Goofy’s Kitchen…





*​


_*I will post more photos during the week.  This is only a start!

Please feel free to post your photos of Disneyland Resort’s Christmas Trees and Wreaths all this week, through Sunday, October 5, 2014, 11:59 p.m., P.S.T.  

Then, stay tuned for our twelfth theme on Monday, October 6th!!  We still have many themes coming up over the next 5 weeks, so get your photos ready!  The code word for today is: rings.   *_


----------



## mvf-m11c

I could go on and on but here are some of the trees and wreaths.

NOS Railroad Station Wreath





NOS Hanging Wreath 





Pooh’s Corner store Christmas Tree





La Boutique de Noel store Christmas tree





Court of Angels tree





Coke Corner tree





Main Street Town Square tree





Former Golden Gate Bridge Wreath





The original Christmas tree at Minnie’s House





The original Christmas tree at Mickey’s House





Mickey’s Toontown Christmas tree





Splash Mountain Christmas tree





DCA Christmas Wreath that was on the backside entrance when Buena Vista Street was under construction in 2011.





Frontierland Christmas tree





Sleeping Beauty Castle Wreath





DCA Boardwalk Pizza & Pasta restaurant





Mickey shape Wreath over the streets of Main Street





DCA Christmas Wreath at Paradise Pier right close to the restaurants





LeBat en Rouge store with a bone Christmas Wreath





Buena Vista Christmas tree





Radiator Springs Courthouse Christmas tree





Sandbag Christmas Tree at Sarge’s Surplus Hut





Viva Navidad Wreath








Pacific Wharf Wreath


----------



## rentayenta

Sherry E said:


> I'm curious to know if your stores have it too -- I know that you would not ordinarily be hunting down Peppermint Wonderland ice cream, but I am interested to hear about where it is appearing this year and where it's not!  I was truly expecting my stores to be the last to get the ice cream in this year, based on what happened last year.  I am shocked that my stores seem to have it and certain others don't.





I've seen peppermint ice cream and bought some before but not sure if its _this_ brand. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## Orbitron

southlake said:


> So I was, in fact, able to book the Disneyland Hotel Ballroom for Thanksgiving Dinner today (9/28). The information on the Disney Parks Blog was, and is, still wrong about the Oct. 8 date.



Thank you very much for letting us know. I made our reservation now too. By phone, because I couldn't find out where to make it on the website.


----------



## Sherry E

tksbaskets said:


> Hi* Sherry*!  Indeed I did and like you enjoyed the Halloween decorations but the story line - not so much.  I guess I couldn't get over the hero's chiseled jawline...His handsome face looked strangely plastic.  I'm looking forward to Recipe for Love on 10/11 and My Boyfriends' Dogs the following Saturday.  Like I needed something else to fill my time - I just added the Hallmark Movie Channel to our line-up as there are a few mystery series starting that looks great.



*TK --*

I could have gotten past the chiseled jawline if the story had been more interesting, and if the two actors had any chemistry!  As I watched it I kept thinking, "Okay, I love Halloween and we don't get many movies with a Halloween theme that aren't slasher films, or made just for 6-year-olds.  And I love all of the Hallmark Christmas movies. Why am I not loving this one?"  

I really did find it interesting that in every single scene there were traces of Halloween in the background -- I mean, have you ever seen an office like that one, with pumpkins on all of the walls and on all of the desks?  I was thinking, "Wow -- this company really goes all out for Halloween."  But then I got bored because there were too many scenes in the office!

I can't explain it, but there is something extra special about the holiday movies that the Halloween movie did not have.  All of the movies are predictable and cut from the same cloth, but it could be the extra holiday music in them that makes them better....the snow on the ground...all of the beautiful Christmas trees in every scene...the random snowmen...Santa Claus...the warm, cozy feeling...the prospect of holiday romance blooming.   Whatever it is, the Hallmark Christmas movies work, and the Halloween movie didn't work!

Ahhhh, so now you have the Movies & Mysteries Channel too!  They begin their holiday programming on 10/31 as well, and they will have one or two new ones (not nearly as many as Hallmark, though).  They tend to run a lot of the "more serious" movies on that channel, rather than the breezy romances and movies about magic-gone-awry.  Sometimes there is a crossover, and the regular Hallmark Channel will air some of the more serious movies and the Hallmark Movie Channel (Movies & Mysteries) will pick up a couple of the breezy romance movies, but most of the time Hallmark Movies gets the more serious stuff.  They will also air some well-known Christmas classics during the holidays (not Hallmark movies, but movies that everyone has seen).  I like the regular Hallmark Channel better, but it's nice to have the other one as a bookend!





sabrecmc said:


> We booked Thanksgiving lunch at Goofy's Kitchen.  What a wonderful way to celebrate!  I'm really getting excited about our trip now that we have dining reservations!



welcome, *sabrecmc*!

It is a wonderful way to celebrate, indeed!

I love Goofy's Kitchen, though I have never eaten there on Thanksgiving. I've heard that they do a good job with it -- they certainly have a big buffet, even on normal days, so I would imagine it's bountiful on Thanksgiving.  Have a great time!


----------



## crystal1313




----------



## tksbaskets

Great picture *Sherry*, *Bre*t, and *crystal1313*.  I really liked the tree that was on the Paradise Pier front desk   I didn't ever notice the great bones one in NOS.

I have LOTS to look for in December.

Keep 'em coming!
TK


----------



## dolphingirl47

southlake said:


> Hi all,
> 
> So I was, in fact, able to book the Disneyland Hotel Ballroom for Thanksgiving Dinner today (9/28). The information on the Disney Parks Blog was, and is, still wrong about the Oct. 8 date.
> 
> However, the Reservations Agent said the Ballroom is only serving dinner from 12-6pm. Somehow I missed that and I'm a little disappointed we have to get there around 5 pm to eat now, as we usually like to eat a bit later.



Thanks for the heads up. By the way, do you know how much it is this year. I was so excited I forgot to ask and the information was not volunteered either.



Sherry E said:


> In any case, I hope that our DIS'ers *Orbitron* and *Corinna* are able to hurry and get their reservations for Thanksgiving Day, as they were under the assumption that 10/8 was the booking date!
> 
> I am surprised that the Feast at the Ballroom is only serving for 6 hours.  I would have thought that they'd stay open until at least 8 p.m. or so.



I am in. I checked the thread on my iPhone on my way home from work this afternoon and saw southlake's post. I called as soon as I got home. I had to wait for about 20 minutes before I could speak to somebody, but I managed to snag a 1:30 reservation. I was surprised by the timings, too and decided to go for lunch instead of an early dinner. The plan for the rest of the day is check out all the Christmas decorations at the hotels.

Corinna


----------



## SweetAlex

Oh my gosh, this waiting is KILLING us! I'm not sure if the amazing pics on here are helping or hindering  (well, at least they are giving me ideas on what I want to make sure to take pics of anyway). Just over 2 months and we are all getting pretty impatient. It's going by fast but still seems to take forever some days. 

Keep them coming! It's a strange form of torture for me. I'm a masochist, apparently.


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

I love this theme! (Do I say that every week?)

Here are mine

Downtown Disney Tree




Flo's V-8 Café Tree




Buena Vista Street Tree




Adventure Tower Tree (DLH)




Ariel's Grotto Tree




Up close ornament on Ariel's Grotto Tree




Viva Navidad Wreath




Redwood Creek Challenge Trail Wreath




Up close ornament on BVS tree




Holiday Parade Tree




Steakhouse 55 Tree (DLH)




Goofy's Kitchen Tree (DLH)




Duffy's Wreath




Paradise Pier Tree




Toontown Tree




Up close ornament on Main Street Tree




Fantasy Tower Tree (DLH)




Jazz Kitchen Tree (DTD)




Carsland Tree (2012)




Grand Californian Tree (2012)




Main Street Tree (2012)




Main Street Tree (2012)




Main Street Wreaths (2012)


----------



## Orbitron

Sherry E said:


> In any case, I hope that our DIS'ers *Orbitron* and *Corinna* are able to hurry and get their reservations for Thanksgiving Day, as they were under the assumption that 10/8 was the booking date!
> 
> I am surprised that the Feast at the Ballroom is only serving for 6 hours.  I would have thought that they'd stay open until at least 8 p.m. or so.



Thank you, I have my reservation. They are not closing on 6 p.m., that's the last seating time!


----------



## kylie71

I also LOVE this theme:






























[/IMG][/IMG][/IMG][/IMG]



More:





















[/IMG]



















older one's now:


----------



## dolphingirl47

Orbitron said:


> Thank you, I have my reservation. They are not closing on 6 p.m., that's the last seating time!



I am glad that you got your reservation. I was under the impression that it finishes at 6:00 PM as well. Maybe I need to call back to see if I can change the reservation for 6:00 PM or as close to it as possible.

Corinna


----------



## rentayenta

Great theme Sherry! 



Our in room tree at the DLH ordered from VP in 2005 or so:


































































I'll be back with more......

​


----------



## tksbaskets

All the photos so far have been outstanding!  I'll just add a few that are my personal favs.

Disneyland





I could spend a lot of time looking at all the tiny details.  This is the Mainstreet USA tree





NOS of years past (2009):










Paradise Pier:















Grand Californian hotel:

























Carsland















I love this little Route 66 tree


----------



## AutismMomma

I apologize if this has been covered already... Did a search and didn't find it though!
Is after the fireworks the only time the "snow" falls during the holiday season? I have a son who is afraid of fireworks but I think would love the snow.., hoping for an easy solution! Thanks!! Love this thread and all the pics- only 62 days til our trip!


----------



## Sherry E

AutismMomma said:


> I apologize if this has been covered already... Did a search and didn't find it though!
> Is after the fireworks the only time the "snow" falls during the holiday season? I have a son who is afraid of fireworks but I think would love the snow.., hoping for an easy solution! Thanks!! Love this thread and all the pics- only 62 days til our trip!



*AutismMomma --*

It snows a bit before and after fireworks, but *here* is a good explanation of it (from our own site, wdwinfo.com).

Look under "Disneyland Park" for the rundown of when and where the snow falls.


----------



## Orbitron

dolphingirl47 said:


> I am glad that you got your reservation. I was under the impression that it finishes at 6:00 PM as well. Maybe I need to call back to see if I can change the reservation for 6:00 PM or as close to it as possible.
> 
> Corinna



If this is the case, we will not have enough time to enjoy the characters, music and food. We have a reservation for 5 p.m. and one hour is certainly not enough time to do all that!


----------



## pattyduke34

a few for today!  I am looking forward to this trip soooo much,,My trip in Sept was sooooooooo hot....Cooler weather to enjoy!!


----------



## planningjollyholiday

Sorry if I missed soneone else already reporting this, but erin glover confirmed that the jingle cruise will be coming back this year!


----------



## AutismMomma

Sherry E said:


> AutismMomma --  It snows a bit before and after fireworks, but here is a good explanation of it (from our own site, wdwinfo.com).  Look under "Disneyland Park" for the rundown of when and where the snow falls.



Thank you!! 

Does the train or monorail run during the fireworks?


----------



## Speechphi

I hope I didn't share these already! 

Tree on Main Street




at IASW entrance




on Paradise Pier...with Stitch! 




another picture of Main Street...at night




and in front of the tree on Main St., on our last night on our way out









planningjollyholiday said:


> Sorry if I missed soneone else already reporting this, but erin glover confirmed that the jingle cruise will be coming back this year!



Yay! I hadn't read that yet


----------



## Sherry E

planningjollyholiday said:


> Sorry if I missed soneone else already reporting this, but erin glover confirmed that the jingle cruise will be coming back this year!



*planningjollyholiday --*

Thank you for letting us know!

Honestly, I don't think anyone noticed it because the confirmation was not in a new blog.  Just now I had to go looking for where Erin confirmed it because I thought I had missed a new blog coming in -- and then I realized that she commented/replied in the old blog about the holidays beginning!  

Interestingly, she appeared to post that Jingle Cruise update on 9/22 -- which was not too long after I posted my rundown here of 'what we know about the holidays officially/unofficially,' including my comment about the fate of Jingle Cruise being a mystery.  (The Parks Blog/Social Media people know of this thread, and I have suspected many times that some of them peek in every so often -- because it is an active thread with well over 100,000 views, and they probably want to see what people are talking about.  Perhaps someone in the Social Media office looked in on the thread and said "Oops!  We forgot to tell people about Jingle Cruise!")

The other interesting detail Erin revealed in her rounds of replies/updates was that the Honor Choir will not be a part of Winter Dreams this year.  That was something that did not get rave reviews last year (the Honor Choir) because some folks said it didn't seem to really fit in with the show. So I suppose that Disney decided it wasn't worth it to bring it back.




AutismMomma said:


> Thank you!!
> 
> Does the train or monorail run during the fireworks?



*AutismMomma --*

I could be wrong -- and hopefully *Bret/mvf-m11c* or someone who is more familiar with what happens during the fireworks can verify -- but I _think_ that at least the Monorail is running, if not the train too.  I could be completely wrong, as I usually find myself walking around during the fireworks instead of riding anything.  I've never heard of them being closed during fireworks, but that doesn't mean anything.  

I do know that the train doesn't run during the Candlelight Ceremony in early December because it would plow right through the Ceremony in Town Square while it is taking place!


----------



## mvf-m11c

Thank you TK.

I also enjoyed seeing your pictures for the theme week. I also saw on one of your pictures that you have with the old light canopies over NOS during the old days during the holiday season.




AutismMomma said:


> Thank you!!
> 
> Does the train or monorail run during the fireworks?



The DL Monorail stops running about a half hour before the fireworks begin and starts again when the fireworks end. For the Disneyland Railroad, I have seen the trains run during the fireworks and times when it stops running during the fireworks. It is so random with the trains where it does run and stops during the fireworks.


----------



## Sherry E

mvf-m11c said:


> Thank you TK.
> 
> I also enjoyed seeing your pictures for the theme week. I also saw on one of your pictures that you have with the old light canopies over NOS during the old days during the holiday season.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The DL Monorail stops running about a half hour before the fireworks begin and starts again when the fireworks end. For the Disneyland Railroad, I have seen the trains run during the fireworks and times when it stops running during the fireworks. It is so random with the trains where it does run and stops during the fireworks.




Thank you for stepping in to answer that, *Bret*!  I really was not sure, but I knew you would know!


----------



## mvf-m11c

Sherry E said:


> Thank you for stepping in to answer that, *Bret*!  I really was not sure, but I knew you would know!



No problem. It is so interesting about the DLRR where it shuts down during the fireworks or run during the fireworks. I have seen the DLRR run during the fireworks when I was in IASW Plaza and watched Magical fireworks. There were times when the trains were at the stations and the CM's told the guests that they aren't running until the fireworks is over. Maybe it has to due with what fireworks show is running. I know that RDCT fireworks shoot fireworks around Main Street while the other three (BIHM, Magical and Halloween Screams) doesn't have any fireworks that shoot from the buildings on MS or around the area and maybe that's why the DLRR runs during specific firework shows. That is my observation and someone else might have their own opinion about it. I know for a fact that the Monorail shuts down during the fireworks.


----------



## Sherry E

Sherry E said:


> I was going to reply to a couple of messages but I am short on time at the moment, so I will have to do that later.
> 
> In case there are people out there who are just now joining the thread (either lurking or posting), or people who have only been popping in here and there and are not up to date, the following is a recap/summary of what we know so far -- officially -- about the upcoming Holidays at Disneyland Resort, as well as any _likely_ scenarios that will take place, though not confirmed as of yet:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *OFFICIAL/CONFIRMED* -- *"Holidays at the Disneyland Resort" begin* on Thursday, November 13, 2014, and end on Tuesday, January 6, 2015 ;
> 
> 
> *OFFICIAL/CONFIRMED* -- *Returning this year are:* * Haunted Mansion Holiday (which is currently already running as part of Disneyland's Halloween Time celebration, but will stay open through the Holidays); It's a Small World Holiday;  Jingle Cruise;  Believe in Holiday Magic Fireworks (in DL);  A Christmas Fantasy Parade (in DL); Sleeping Beauty's Winter Castle (in DL); Disney Viva Navidad (in DCA);  World of Color - Winter Dreams (in DCA); Olaf's Frozen Ice Rink (in DTD); and the Winter Village (in DTD)*;
> 
> 
> 
> *OFFICIAL/CONFIRMED* -- *It's a Small World* is scheduled to be closed from 10/20-11/6, which means that it will reopen as It's a Small World Holiday on Friday, November 7, 2014;
> 
> 
> *OFFICIAL/CONFIRMED* -- *Big Thunder Ranch* (currently in its Halloween Carnival mode) is scheduled to be closed in some capacity from 11/1-11/6, meaning it will reopen as the *Jingle Jangle Jamboree* (or whatever Disney is calling it this year) on Friday, November 7, 2014;
> 
> 
> *OFFICIAL/CONFIRMED* -- The *Avengers Super Heroes Half-Marathon* weekend takes place at Disneyland Resort from Friday, November 14, 2014 - Sunday, November 16, 2014.
> 
> 
> *OFFICIAL/CONFIRMED* -- The *Candlelight Ceremony/Processional* will take place on Saturday, December 6, 2014, and Sunday, December 7, 2014 (there will be 2 performances each night, and the narrators have not been announced); and
> 
> 
> *OFFICIAL/CONFIRMED* -- *Three Kings Day* will return to California Adventure from January 4 - 6, 2015;
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> *MAY OR MAY NOT BE COMING BACK IN 2014?* -- *Elf Days* (in DCA); and Carolers and special holiday activities on select nights in *Downtown Disney*.
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> *UNOFFICIAL, BUT PROBABLE* -- *Believe in Holiday Magic Fireworks, A Christmas Fantasy Parade and the Buena Vista Street Tree Lighting* are likely to begin on Friday, November 7th;
> 
> 
> *UNOFFICIAL, BUT PROBABLE *-- *A Christmas Fantasy Parade* will most likely be taped over Friday, 11/7 and Saturday, 11/8, and some segments may possibly be taped in the days surrounding that weekend;
> 
> 
> *UNOFFICIAL, BUT PROBABLE* -- The *Mad T Party's* holiday show (in DCA) will likely return;
> 
> 
> *UNOFFICIAL, BUT PROBABLE* -- The *3 Hotels of the Disneyland Resort* will likely not be fully decorated until approximately 6-9 days before Thanksgiving, while Santa Claus and the Dickens Carolers will probably not appear at the hotels until Thanksgiving Day; and
> 
> 
> *UNOFFICIAL, BUT PROBABLE* -- *The Downtown Disney Winter Village and Olaf's Frozen Ice Rink *will most likely not go up until after the Avengers Half-Marathon Weekend is over.
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> *RUMORS, RUMORS, RUMORS (not confirmed at all)* -- A _Frozen_ sing-along, ice rink and meet & greet could be coming to Hollywood Land in California Adventure.  This was published in an article by the unofficial site MiceAge, but there has been no announcement of this by Disney at all.
> 
> ​
> 
> *Also see this Days/Dates/Events to Remember post on Page 1 of this thread, as I have updated it with the dates for Jazz Kitchen's Gingerbread House Building Workshop, and other significant dates that may impact your trips!  (When the dates for the crafting of the famous handmade candy canes come out, I will add those in as well!)*
> 
> ​





I updated the above post (from Saturday, 9/20) ^^ to include the return of Jingle Cruise...but we still don't know too much more than that at this point!

​


----------



## Disney127

Here are some photos from our trip back in Nov/12 - when we planned our trip, we didn't even realize that Christmas decorations were up!  LOL  Will be there again this Nov and can't wait to really enjoy all the decorations and festivities!


----------



## rentayenta

Here are a few more. I'm really enjoying everyone's photos. 















































































​


----------



## AutismMomma

mvf-m11c said:


> No problem. It is so interesting about the DLRR where it shuts down during the fireworks or run during the fireworks. I have seen the DLRR run during the fireworks when I was in IASW Plaza and watched Magical fireworks. There were times when the trains were at the stations and the CM's told the guests that they aren't running until the fireworks is over. Maybe it has to due with what fireworks show is running. I know that RDCT fireworks shoot fireworks around Main Street while the other three (BIHM, Magical and Halloween Screams) doesn't have any fireworks that shoot from the buildings on MS or around the area and maybe that's why the DLRR runs during specific firework shows. That is my observation and someone else might have their own opinion about it. I know for a fact that the Monorail shuts down during the fireworks.



Thanks so much all! Its so hard trying to plan with a child terrified of fireworks. We're working with his autism therapists to get a little more tolerant but not sure how much progress we'll make in the next 62 days!


----------



## Sherry E

*This "Christmas Trees and Wreaths" Theme Week has always been one of my favorite Theme Weeks too, because there are sooooo many trees of all sorts, all over DLR (in window displays, in store displays, in shops and restaurants,  etc.), and many of the wreaths are themed.  I love seeing what everyone comes up with to post!  The selection of photos shared by all of our contributors has been amazing!

I have so many photos that I really couldn't even choose what to use in my intro post this morning, but I didn't want to spend another 3 hours trying to decide so I just picked whatever was convenient to locate.  I usually do not post a second round of photos during the week, but I have others that I will probably post -- including a photo of the least adorned, least decorated, most empty wreath that I have ever seen at DLR!  Stay tuned for that one!


I've logged everyone's photo posts, so everyone has another entry into the random draw.

And Disney127 -- What a treat to see your beautiful photos.  You have a lovely family!Thank you so much for joining in and sharing them with us.  You now have your first entry into the random draw to win a $25 Disney gift card (winners will be chosen on 11/10/14).  We will have more themes and more chances to post photos between now and 11/3, so stick around!*


----------



## sgrap

November 2005
Small World tree:












Grand Californian



Does this count as a wreath?    My son's picture from NBC HM


----------



## Disney127

Sherry E said:


> And *Disney127* -- What a treat to see your beautiful photos.  You have a lovely family!Thank you so much for joining in and sharing them with us.  You now have your first entry into the random draw to win a $25 Disney gift card (winners will be chosen on 11/10/14).  We will have more themes and more chances to post photos between now and 11/3, so stick around!



Thank you Sherry for the kind words, I have been checking this thread for awhile now but haven't really gotten around to posting photos, just learned how to do it tonight.  I love it that everyone are sharing their photos, helps me with my Disney fix until I get there!


----------



## BARBARAL26

Won't be going, husband just asked for a divorce. This came out of the blue. Had fun reading your post and looking at pictures. Take care everyone.


----------



## sgrap

BARBARAL26 said:


> Won't be going, husband just asked for a divorce. This came out of the blue. Had fun reading your post and looking at pictures. Take care everyone.


I am so sorry!  Hang in there, take care.  No fun going through those times in life.


----------



## Disney127

BARBARAL26 said:


> Won't be going, husband just asked for a divorce. This came out of the blue. Had fun reading your post and looking at pictures. Take care everyone.



Sorry to hear that   Hugs to you


----------



## LoveDisneyMom

Hi Sherry! 

Im getting so excited as my dates have all, except the last day been released on the calendar and it looks like the Christmas Parade will be happening when we are there!! We are going Nov 6-Nov 11. I know there is talks about the Parade being taped on the Friday and Saturday, have you heard anymore about this? Do you know when that info will be released?

Thanks!


----------



## lucysmom

I am so sorry for your troubles. These travails can be especially tough during the holidays. Keep your focus on the good times yet to come. And they will come. Take your time to heal.


----------



## Sherry E

LoveDisneyMom said:


> Hi Sherry!
> 
> Im getting so excited as my dates have all, except the last day been released on the calendar and it looks like the Christmas Parade will be happening when we are there!! We are going Nov 6-Nov 11. I know there is talks about the Parade being taped on the Friday and Saturday, have you heard anymore about this? Do you know when that info will be released?
> 
> Thanks!



Hello, *LoveDisneyMom*!

This is all we know (official and otherwise) so far, about the entire season -- HERE.

Most likely, Disney will not announce when the taping will take place beforehand.  At first I thought they would, but after reading what Nancy Johnson (DIS Unplugged correspondent) said about how things work on taping days, I think that -- much like the Candlelight Processional -- Disney will not announce the parade taping as it would draw even more people into the parks in mobs than there already are.  Enough people find out about the taping without the announcement, so they don't need to promote it.  

See Nancy's comments about the parade taping -- HERE (her comments, which I quoted, are in green).

However, logically, the parade can only be taped on and around that specific weekend of 11/7-11/9, with maybe some shorter segments done in the days surrounding that weekend.  The parade cannot be taped on the weekend of 11/1-11/2, as the Halloween decorations need to come down to make way for the holiday décor.  The Holiday season officially begins on 11/13, and the parade won't be taped after the season has officially begun, so the only time it can be taped is in the days around 11/7-11/9.


----------



## She Taz

Hi everyone it's me again. I know they've advertised the AP hotel discounts up till Dec 18 but do they ever have discounts for hotels the first week of Jan? If so how far in advance do they usually offer them? Don't have an AP yet so I can't check online. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Elk Grove Chris




----------



## kylie71

Chris, your images are Breath taking!!!!!!   Just Beautiful and creative!

--Lori


----------



## figment_jii

I was just in the parks and saw a small display of holiday clothes in Elias & Co!   I didn't recognize the designs from last year, so it might be some new things for this year!

I don't want to confuse folks by posting photos of merchandise while the theme week is not merchandise, but if folks want to see the shirts and sweaters, here are a few photos:
http://i963.photobucket.com/albums/.../Holiday Merchandise/DSC_0272_zpse36ed722.jpg
http://i963.photobucket.com/albums/.../Holiday Merchandise/DSC_0271_zpsb8bccf0c.jpg
http://i963.photobucket.com/albums/.../Holiday Merchandise/DSC_0270_zps4a10ecb7.jpg
http://i963.photobucket.com/albums/.../Holiday Merchandise/DSC_0269_zps73996896.jpg


----------



## crystal1313

Chris, I love all your photos, but I especially LOVE the tree in the Court of Angels.  I SO miss that quiet area of the park.  Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Speechphi

Sherry E said:


> Hello, LoveDisneyMom!  This is all we know (official and otherwise) so far, about the entire season -- HERE.  Most likely, Disney will not announce when the taping will take place beforehand.  At first I thought they would, but after reading what Nancy Johnson (DIS Unplugged correspondent) said about how things work on taping days, I think that -- much like the Candlelight Processional -- Disney will not announce the parade taping as it would draw even more people into the parks in mobs than there already are.  Enough people find out about the taping without the announcement, so they don't need to promote it.  See Nancy's comments about the parade taping -- HERE (her comments, which I quoted, are in green).  However, logically, the parade can only be taped on and around that specific weekend of 11/7-11/9, with maybe some shorter segments done in the days surrounding that weekend.  The parade cannot be taped on the weekend of 11/1-11/2, as the Halloween decorations need to come down to make way for the holiday décor.  The Holiday season officially begins on 11/13, and the parade won't be taped after the season has officially begun, so the only time it can be taped is in the days around 11/7-11/9.



I'm guessing the parade will be in the 7th; a local high school's marching band will be there that day (for a parade).


----------



## Sherry E

Speechphi said:


> I'm guessing the parade will be in the 7th; a local high school's marching band will be there that day (for a parade).



It will be then, but that's just one of the days.  If you read Nancy's comment that I referenced in my quote above, you'll see that she indicated that the whole process takes place over at least a few days, with segments being filmed here and there.  But the Friday and Saturday taping days are usually the main event days, as far as I know.

There was never a doubt in my mind as to when the taping would be -- I've been telling people when I thought the parade would be taking place all year (and I have had it referenced in the Dates to Remember post on page 1 for a long time) -- but because I'm not an official Disney source I always have to say, "Most likely" it will take place then, and assorted sentences like that.  And then I have to point out why, logically, the parade taping wouldn't take place on any other weekend.  It can't happen immediately after Halloween Time ends, and it can't happen after the holiday season has officially begun, and there has to be enough time to get some holiday decorations in place and IASWH up and running.  So the only likely choice for the main taping dates -- even if we didn't know of anyone marching on 11/7 -- would be the weekend of 11/7 and 11/8.


----------



## LoveDisneyMom

Sherry E said:


> Hello, *LoveDisneyMom*!
> 
> This is all we know (official and otherwise) so far, about the entire season -- HERE.
> 
> Most likely, Disney will not announce when the taping will take place beforehand.  At first I thought they would, but after reading what Nancy Johnson (DIS Unplugged correspondent) said about how things work on taping days, I think that -- much like the Candlelight Processional -- Disney will not announce the parade taping as it would draw even more people into the parks in mobs than there already are.  Enough people find out about the taping without the announcement, so they don't need to promote it.
> 
> See Nancy's comments about the parade taping -- HERE (her comments, which I quoted, are in green).
> 
> However, logically, the parade can only be taped on and around that specific weekend of 11/7-11/9, with maybe some shorter segments done in the days surrounding that weekend.  The parade cannot be taped on the weekend of 11/1-11/2, as the Halloween decorations need to come down to make way for the holiday décor.  The Holiday season officially begins on 11/13, and the parade won't be taped after the season has officially begun, so the only time it can be taped is in the days around 11/7-11/9.



Thanks for the quick reply Sherry! Another question, I just checked out the link you posted about the snow at Disneyland and it talks about the Fireworks. Are there two different Firework shows at Christmas? 

It mentions Believe in Holiday Magic and Believe in Holiday Wishes?  Im assuming that is just a typo?

Do you know when the Winter Castle lighting show starts to happen?

Thanks!


----------



## Orbitron

I finally found the Disneyland Hotel Thanksgiving Dinner on the Disneyland website: https://disneyland.disney.go.com/dining/disneyland-hotel/disneyland-hotel-thanksgiving-dinner/. The last time you can select there is 6.00 p.m.!


----------



## Sherry E

LoveDisneyMom said:


> Thanks for the quick reply Sherry! Another question, I just checked out the link you posted about the snow at Disneyland and it talks about the Fireworks. Are there two different Firework shows at Christmas?
> 
> It mentions Believe in Holiday Magic and Believe in Holiday Wishes?  Im assuming that is just a typo?
> 
> Do you know when the Winter Castle lighting show starts to happen?
> 
> Thanks!



*LoveDisneyMom --*

I just have a quick moment to reply, as I am in the middle of doing something right now and can't stay on The DIS for more than a hot second, but there is only one holiday fireworks show -- Believe...In Holiday Magic.  

Where does it say "Believe in Holiday Wishes"?  I didn't see it.  If it's a typo that I am responsible for (in this thread), I must change it!  (If I was tired or in a rush, who knows what I may have typed?)  If it's on the wdwinfo.com section of this site (which is where the paragraphs about the fireworks and snow were found), I can't change it but will have to let someone else know so they can change it.

I will have to look up the Enchantment Lighting (Castle Lighting) times from last year -- *unless someone else here has a handy copy of their 2013 holiday season map or Times Guide and can look them up for us!*  The lighting happens at least a couple of times per night, as I recall, but I don't remember the exact times.  I can find out though (if no one else finds the info)!


----------



## DLmama

This tree is my favorite!


----------



## mvf-m11c

LoveDisneyMom said:


> Thanks for the quick reply Sherry! Another question, I just checked out the link you posted about the snow at Disneyland and it talks about the Fireworks. Are there two different Firework shows at Christmas?
> 
> It mentions Believe in Holiday Magic and Believe in Holiday Wishes?  Im assuming that is just a typo?
> 
> Do you know when the Winter Castle lighting show starts to happen?
> 
> Thanks!



Just as Sherry said that there is only one holiday firework show at DL called "Believe...In Holiday Magic" fireworks. There is another firework show at the MK at WDW during Mickey's Very Merry Christmas Party called "Holiday Wishes" fireworks which you might be referring to. 




Sherry E said:


> I will have to look up the Enchantment Lighting (Castle Lighting) times from last year -- *unless someone else here has a handy copy of their 2013 holiday season map or Times Guide and can look them up for us!*  The lighting happens at least a couple of times per night, as I recall, but I don't remember the exact times.  I can find out though (if no one else finds the info)!



I looked at the time guide from last years holiday season and Disney didn't put down the times when "Sleeping Beauty Winter Castle Enchantment Holiday Lighting" show starts at. I remember in the past when I was staking a spot in front of SB Winter Castle for BIHM fireworks, there are at least 2 shows which I know for a fact since they are different. But I did see or hear the show going on before those two. I believe each show starts one hour until the fireworks start at its schedule time. For example if BIHM fireworks start at 9:25pm last show starts at 8:30pm and the second to last show starts at 7:30pm. I believe there are four different shows of SB Winter Castle Enchantment Holiday Lighting every night. I will have to remember during the holiday season this year to see all four different shows. 

Here is the one two hours until the firweorks Sleeping Beauty's Winter Castle 11/18/10 1st Show  & the second one which is about an hour till the fireworks Sleeping Beauty's Winter Castle 11/18/10 2nd Show


----------



## Elk Grove Chris

kylie71 said:


> Chris, your images are Breath taking!!!!!!   Just Beautiful and creative!
> 
> --Lori


Thanks Lori



crystal1313 said:


> Chris, I love all your photos, but I especially LOVE the tree in the Court of Angels.  I SO miss that quiet area of the park.  Thank you for sharing!



Thanks Crystal

There are some great photos being shared-thanks Sherry for these great holiday threads!


----------



## Misskitty3

Guess what I found today.........Peppermint Wonderland ice cream!!!!  My local Fred Meyer (Kroger) had it! I noticed they had the Slow Churned variety too.


Here are my wreath pictures....


----------



## Phoenixrising

Here are a few of mine:


DSC06504 by greytyetti!, on Flickr



DSC06541 by greytyetti!, on Flickr



DSC06458 by greytyetti!, on Flickr



DSC06898 by greytyetti!, on Flickr


----------



## blackjackdelta

Just a few while I have a short break at work....
































Jack


----------



## dolphingirl47

Orbitron said:


> I finally found the Disneyland Hotel Thanksgiving Dinner on the Disneyland website: https://disneyland.disney.go.com/dining/disneyland-hotel/disneyland-hotel-thanksgiving-dinner/. The last time you can select there is 6.00 p.m.!



It's about time that they put this on the website. Thanks for sharing.

Corinna


----------



## JadeDarkstar

here are my weeks pics. Long week half over, son moved to k12.com school. His books are on there way. His bday is fri with party on Sat and I have a bouncy pre teen ready for b day and then Disney lol so here is what I could find.


----------



## KCmike

Carthay Circle Closeup by KC MikeD, on Flickr




Flo&#x27;s Tree / Willy&#x27;s Butte by KC MikeD, on Flickr




Christmas Splashin&#x27; by KC MikeD, on Flickr




Christmas in Black and White by KC MikeD, on Flickr




Christmas Past by KC MikeD, on Flickr


----------



## Jenasweetemotion

Very happy right now I have some Winter Wonderland in my freezer that I got at Walmart grocery tonight. 

Love the theme this week!!


----------



## rentayenta

Misskitty3 said:


> Guess what I found today.........Peppermint Wonderland ice cream!!!!  My local Fred Meyer (Kroger) had it! I noticed they had the Slow Churned variety too.





 Cool! We have Smith's here which is owned by Kroger. The mega one I am thinking of use to be a Fred Meyer. I'm going to check today on my lunch break.





The photos are fantastic everyone- really putting me in the spirit. The sudden 30* drops in temp aren't hurting either.


----------



## planningjollyholiday

Disney finally updated their website with this year's holiday offerings. The only new info that we don't already know is that olafs ice rink will be open Monday to Thursday from 3:00-10:30, and Friday, Saturday, Sunday from 3:00-11:30. Also, carolers will be in downtown disney December 5th and the 16th through the 25th. The anaheim ballet will be performing scemes from the nutcracker on December 5th and 19th. No news yet about the holiday tour.


----------



## pudinhd

Not sure how many of these are duplicates...


----------



## Brunolvr

WOW!  I can't believe all the different Christmas trees.  Can't wait to see them all just 2 months from today when we arrive at the DLH!   

If you had to guess, how many Christmas trees would you say there are in total?  at Disneyland, at California Adventure, at the hotels & in downtown Disney???


----------



## CassieF

So I browsed through the first page but not the whole thread....quick question about characters.  I know the Tremaines are in the holiday parade but a CM at city hall mentioned they all meet during the day by small world during Christmas time... Is that true?


----------



## the_princess

After a little break from all the Christmas preparation, I'm back just in time for my favorite theme. I'm in love with the trees at Disney so I'm really enjoying all of your pictures. Here are a few of mine. I know most of them have probably already been posted by others, but anyway here you go


----------



## stubby

After having passes last year and getting to enjoy so many wonderful times- we are planning a 3 day trip this November 21-23.  I am so excited to go back and especially during the holiday season.  Can't wait!!!


----------



## dec2009mama

my pics for theme week!!


----------



## mom2rtk

Were any of you Christmas travelers at DCA on the nights of CP last year? We were at DLR, but not at DCA those nights.

We are considering doing WoC that Saturday night and I am curious how busy the park was.


----------



## Sherry E

I didn't have time to post here for the last few days (and, by the way, it's amazing how much chaos can ensue in just a few days -- trouble with my cable company, trouble with my Vons delivery order, trouble with my email, trouble with a problematic neighbor, etc.) but finally found some time tonight.... and then ran into more trouble trying to log into The DIS, due to the dreaded "server is too busy" messages. 

I have logged everyone's photo entries into the random draw for the Disney Gift Card giveaway, and the next order of business in this thread will be to go back and comment on or reply to a few things, or answer any questions that were overlooked!  

*Keep the DLR Christmas Trees and Wreaths photos coming while we are still in the Trees/Wreaths Theme Week!  In 3 days we are on to the next theme!

(Oh, and let me mention that I am sooooo glad it's now October!!  The fun months of the year -- Oct-Nov-Dec -- are now in full swing!)*

​


----------



## mvf-m11c

It has been annoying all day today of not to be able to posts on the threads. Hope your days gets better for you Sherry.


----------



## Sherry E

mvf-m11c said:


> It has been annoying all day today of not to be able to posts on the threads. Hope your days gets better for you Sherry.



Has the "server is too busy" issue been happening all day?  I didn't have a chance to sign in until tonight, but I've been getting that message on and off since I was able to get on the forum.  I hope that everything is working a bit better tomorrow.


----------



## sgrap

Sherry E said:


> Has the "server is too busy" issue been happening all day?  I didn't have a chance to sign in until tonight, but I've been getting that message on and off since I was able to get on the forum.  I hope that everything is working a bit better tomorrow.


Yes.    My treadmill time wasn't the same without some DIS boards to entertain me.  :-(


----------



## mvf-m11c

Sherry E said:


> Has the "server is too busy" issue been happening all day?  I didn't have a chance to sign in until tonight, but I've been getting that message on and off since I was able to get on the forum.  I hope that everything is working a bit better tomorrow.



Not all day today. We were able to get on this morning. But that morning around 10am to 11am (pacific time) that's when I saw "server is too busy". There were times during the day I was able to post but that is like for a minute and than it shows the same thing over again. 

Hopefully the threads will work tomorrow. At least it is working tonight for now.


----------



## kylie71

First thing this morning, 6:15am........ I got the dreaded message!  Is their an issue with Dis Boards??

Have a better day Sherry!   We had cable issues this week here too... 

--Lori


----------



## JadeDarkstar

I got it too. I'm checking in before my son's party. sadly he will only have two kids at the party every one else earthier was sick or couldn't get a ride this far away now. On other news got him a book shelf for all the k12.com books that we are getting, one box got here yesterday waiting for the rest. 
Well see you all later have a good day


----------



## Phoenixrising

Sherry I'm sorry to hear about your problems. I've had a crazy week too. On Thurs I had to take DS11 to emerg after an accident at the school. He tore up alot of ligaments and tendons in his left thumb, and is in a splint for at least a week if not more. Have to take him to the doc next week to have it checked again. So Captain Chaos strikes again!! This is the 4th time he's managed to make it into emerg this year, twice for an ankle that turned out was a bone bruise and another time for a school related incident. He would be in emerg alot more, but I got my high end first ticket many years ago, and because of this I can avoid taking him to emerg for the minor stuff. DS10 is not nearly the daredevil so he rarely goes to emerg thank goodness!


----------



## PHXscuba

I finally had time after a crazy week to post last night, but got the dreaded "server too busy" screen. So here are some random shots of trees and wreaths, which I don't think I've posted (I missed Carsland week).






















The last one is mini-trees in the Trophy Room of Club 33, may it rest in peace!​
PHXscuba

p.s. And they had Peppermint Wonderland and Pumpkin at my Kroger/Fry's last night too!! Didn't buy any yet but it's a SIGN!


----------



## rentayenta

Sherry E said:


> I didn't have time to post here for the last few days (and, by the way, it's amazing how much chaos can ensue in just a few days -- trouble with my cable company, trouble with my Vons delivery order, trouble with my email, trouble with a problematic neighbor, etc.) but finally found some time tonight.... and then ran into more trouble trying to log into The DIS, due to the dreaded "server is too busy" messages.





I hope today is treating you better.


----------



## mom2rtk

IMG_3427 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_3441 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_3440 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_3506 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_4267 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_4469 




IMG_5732 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_6221 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_6311 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_6443 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_6604 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_6602 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_7156 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_7167 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_7198 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_7187 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_7414 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_8916 by mom2rtk, on Flickr




IMG_9942 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_9993 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_0060 by mom2rtk, on Flickr


----------



## petals

mom2rtk your pictures are just stunning!


----------



## mom2rtk

petals said:


> mom2rtk your pictures are just stunning!



Thank you Petals!


----------



## Sherry E

Great photos, *PHX and Janet*!  So pretty!  I love seeing the wide array of tree and wreath photos from everyone, as they present an interesting range of themes, colors and styles of décor. 

I still have to go back and respond to a few posts that came in this past week.


*Just a quick Peppermint Pandemonium Update (a.k.a. Holiday Season food news):

If you recall, quite a while back I told you about a seasonal peppermint version of Breyer's Ice Cream (I guess they got tired of Dreyer's getting all of the sales during the season) that was spotted.

Now we have Limited Edition Nestle Drumstick Sundae Cones -- Peppermint Variety!!!!!  The Variety Pack includes:  

Peppermint
Peppermint Fudge
Chocolate Peppermint



And we also have Starbucks Discoveries' Gingerbread Latte Iced Café Favorites (in stores) -- HERE.



Pumpkin Spice (a.k.a. Pumpkin Pandemonium) is still the dominant force in seasonal foods and scents right now (Caramel Apple is right up there too), but ever so slowly the peppermint, gingerbread and cranberry products are sneaking in beside them.  Eggnog will be next.  

I am wondering when the true "wave" of holiday products will hit the shelves. I suppose it will have to be early November, right after Halloween is over and any leftover Halloween stuff can go into the discount bins.  

The Fall/Halloween stuff began appearing in July, then more appeared in August, and then much more appeared in September.  I think that any and all Fall/Halloween products are out now -- even though we may not know that some of them exist -- and that the wave of new arrivals of those products is over.  The holiday stuff began appearing in September.  There will probably be more of it showing up this month, and then the real wave will wash over the stores next month.

I still resent the fact that Coffee Mate is plugging its Peppermint Mocha creamer as though it is seasonal, when it is not seasonal at all anymore!  It's on the shelves all year long.  Lies!  All lies!*

​


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

Sherry E said:
			
		

> Great photos, PHX and Janet!  So pretty!  I love seeing the wide array of tree and wreath photos from everyone, as they present an interesting range of themes, colors and styles of décor.
> 
> I still have to go back and respond to a few posts that came in this past week.
> 
> Just a quick Peppermint Pandemonium Update (a.k.a. Holiday Season food news):
> 
> If you recall, quite a while back I told you about a seasonal peppermint version of Breyer's Ice Cream (I guess they got tired of Dreyer's getting all of the sales during the season) that was spotted.
> 
> Now we have Limited Edition Nestle Drumstick Sundae Cones -- Peppermint Variety!!!!!  The Variety Pack includes:
> 
> Peppermint
> Peppermint Fudge
> Chocolate Peppermint
> 
> And we also have Starbucks Discoveries' Gingerbread Latte Iced Café Favorites (in stores) -- HERE.
> 
> Pumpkin Spice Pandemonium is still the dominant force in seasonal foods and scents right now (Caramel Apple is right up there too), but ever so slowly the peppermint, gingerbread and cranberry products are sneaking in beside them.  Eggnog will be next.
> 
> I am wondering when the true "wave" of holiday products will hit the shelves. I suppose it will have to be early November, right after Halloween is over and any leftover Halloween stuff can go into the discount bins.
> 
> The Fall/Halloween stuff began appearing in July, then more appeared in August, and then much more appeared in September.  I think that any and all Fall/Halloween products are out now -- even though we may not know that some of them exist -- and that the wave of new arrivals of those products is over.  The holiday stuff began appearing in September.  There will probably be more of it showing up this month, and then the real wave will wash over the stores next month.
> 
> I still resent the fact that Coffee Mate is plugging its Peppermint Mocha creamer as though it is seasonal, when it is not seasonal at all anymore!  It's on the shelves all year long.  Lies!  All lies!



I am going to be all over those Peppermint  Drumsticks! I have a new mission this year! 

I also hope the appearance of the gingerbread latte means  it will be coming to the Starbucks stores soon. I didn't even know there was an "at home " variety, so now I need to look for this too. 

I hope we get some Fall like weather here soon. I'm over the triple digits we've  had for the last week!


----------



## Sherry E

DisneyJamieCA said:


> I am going to be all over those Peppermint  Drumsticks! I have a new mission this year!
> 
> I also hope the appearance of the gingerbread latte means  it will be coming to the Starbucks stores soon. I didn't even know there was an "at home " variety, so now I need to look for this too.
> 
> I hope we get some Fall like weather here soon. I'm over the triple digits we've  had for the last week!



*Jamie --*

You know, the Peppermint Drumsticks seem like one of those types of products that should have been invented a while back, but weren't -- don't they?  In fact, if someone had asked me if Nestle made Drumsticks in Peppermint for the holidays I would have assumed they did.  And yet, I guess they are new.

In a way, it's probably not shocking because Nestle Drumsticks are in the same family with Dreyer's.  Nestle got wind of the fact that everyone was going Dreyer's Peppermint Wonderland wild last year, and they probably thought "What else can we make in peppermint to capitalize on the demand?  Drumsticks!  That's it!"

I am still itching to get my hands on Gingerbread Oreos, as I heard they are delicious -- but something tells me they will either be Walmart exclusives (which means I'm out of luck) or they won't return this year at all.

You are not kidding about the weather.  I am over this stupid heat.  By the time it begins to feel Fall-like it is already close to Christmas!  I want it to feel Fall-like when it is actually Fall!  Surely that is not too much to ask.


----------



## mom2rtk

Sherry E said:


> Great photos, *PHX and Janet*!  So pretty!  I love seeing the wide array of tree and wreath photos from everyone, as they present an interesting range of themes, colors and styles of décor.



Thank you Sherry! And I did think about you as the calendar turned over to October.  I hope it's starting to feel more fall like out your way. We woke up to weather in the 30's this morning. Definitely felt fall in the air in this part of the country!


----------



## rentayenta

I am definitely going to have to up my photo taking skills.


----------



## kylie71

We have Peppermint Wonderland at Safeway, in Sparks Nevada!!!   Full fat version!!  
Looking forward to the Drumsticks, I LOVE Drumsticks!

Beautiful pics Janet!  This has been my favorite theme so far, but looking forward to Monday, and the new theme!

--Lori


----------



## mom2rtk

kylie71 said:


> Beautiful pics Janet!  This has been my favorite theme so far, but looking forward to Monday, and the new theme!
> 
> --Lori



Thanks Lori! I'm loving this week too. You know..... once I get over being sad at all the old trees and wreaths I can't see in the parks these days.


----------



## mvf-m11c

Very nice pictures Janet.

Wreaths












Trees


----------



## mom2rtk

mvf-m11c said:


> Very nice pictures Janet.



Thanks Bret! I'm loving your shot of the tree in DLH with the Gingerbread house in the background. Hope you don't mind if I completely copy that idea this year!


----------



## mvf-m11c

mom2rtk said:


> Thanks Bret! I'm loving your shot of the tree in DLH with the Gingerbread house in the background. Hope you don't mind if I completely copy that idea this year!



Thanks Janet. It's no problem. I will look forward to seeing that picture on your upcoming trip. After seeing your picture of the GCH lobby tree from the upper floor, I will have to think about going up stairs and get that picture. The only problem for me is that the tree might not be up during my trip in mid November since the decorations for the DLR hotels go up around the week of Thanksgiving break.


----------



## Sherry E

*These Park Blogs came in over the last few days, but in case you didn't see them...

"New, Yet Familiar Faces Animate Haunted Mansion Holiday at Disneyland Park" -- Disney Parks Blog; posted on October 3rd, 2014 by Shannon Swanson, Public Relations Manager, Disneyland Resort 

"Time-Lapse Video: Haunted Mansion Holiday Gingerbread House Installed at Disneyland Park" -- Disney Parks Blog; posted on October 1st, 2014 by Erin Glover, Social Media Director, Disneyland Resort 



As planningjollyholiday reported a couple of days ago, the Holidays section of the Disneyland website was updated with a bit more detail about the season -- although nothing new.  The interesting thing is that they mention the times that Olaf's ice rink will be open/available, but they do not say anything to indicate that the Winter Village and the Ice Rink will open after Thursday, November 13th -- and we are assuming that both the rink and the Village would have to go up after 11/13 or even after 11/16, as the Avengers Marathon Weekend is going on from 11/14-11/16.

So I'm not sure if the people who update the text on the DLR website are just trying to make it seem as if the Village and Rink will be open as soon as the season starts on 11/13, and we will find out the actual opening date later, OR if they somehow figured out a way to open the rink and the Village on 11/13 and have the Marathon too.

Another puzzling thing is that the DLR website mentions the Disneyland Carolers (in Downtown Disney) on December 5th, and also on December 16th through 25th, as well as the Anaheim Ballet performing scenes from The Nutcracker on December 5th and 19th.

The dates for both the Carolers in DTD and for The Nutcracker are exactly the same as they were last year (which you can see in this Disney Parks Blog piece from 2013).  I know that sometimes the dates from the previous year will stay in the DLR computer system until new dates come along and push them out, so I am not sure if the dates for these Downtown Disney events will, indeed, be exactly the same this year or if Disney accidentally posted the dates from 2013.  It's odd that all of the dates would be a carbon copy of 2013.

And...even though Erin at the Parks Blog finally said that Jingle Cruise would be back this year, I find it odd that there is no mention of it on the DLR website!  It's not as massive an overlay as It's a Small World Holiday, but it is an overlay and it would be worth mentioning in print!

​*


----------



## mom2rtk

mvf-m11c said:


> Thanks Janet. It's no problem. I will look forward to seeing that picture on your upcoming trip. After seeing your picture of the GCH lobby tree from the upper floor, I will have to think about going up stairs and get that picture. The only problem for me is that the tree might not be up during my trip in mid November since the decorations for the DLR hotels go up around the week of Thanksgiving break.



I'll keep my fingers crossed for you that the tree goes up in time for your trip! If you bring a tripod on your trips, it's definitely a tripod-worthy shot, although I took the easy route and just went handheld.


----------



## Luisa

Last minute rush again!


----------



## OHBelle

This week pictures are beautiful. Everything is so detailed! I am looking forward to seeing them all for the first time. I do have a fear I may spend ALL my time just staring at the trees and miss everything else! GREAT job everyone!


----------



## mvf-m11c

Nice pictures Luisa.



mom2rtk said:


> I'll keep my fingers crossed for you that the tree goes up in time for your trip! If you bring a tripod on your trips, it's definitely a tripod-worthy shot, although I took the easy route and just went handheld.



Thanks Janet. I always keep my fingers crossed every time I go in mid November if the Christmas decorations are up at the DLR hotels but from past history (first weekend of the official start up of the holiday season is usually when I go and again this year during the Avengers Marathon) it is unlikely. Last year during Thanksgiving break (22nd to 25th during the second weekend), I didn't expect the decorations to be up at that time and it was great to see the decorations. You know me that I will always bring my tripod for my trips especially for the nighttime show. I don't use it too often during the daytime (except for the parades) so maybe during my trip in November that I will carry it with me (even during the daytime) and get those pictures.


----------



## PixiDustDears

I do have a few photos for this week!    I've been so busy planning for Halloween that I still can't seem to focus on Thanksgiving.  And now dh has ended up in a cast!  A walking cast at least but it's still going to throw a kink into our trick or treat plans.  So I'm taking a small break from Halloween and focusing on Thanksgiving!  lol













These shouldn't really count as trees.  lol








Tree in Coke Corner


----------



## Escape2Disney

Here are a few from 2012.  Please excuse the quality.  It was this trip that convinced me to upgrade to a DSLR. 

The last ones are from Club 33.


----------



## Sherry E

*While we are still celebrating our Christmas Trees and Wreaths Theme Week (there's just about 12 hours left of this theme and then we are on to a new one tomorrow morning), here are some blogs you might find interesting:


From the Disney Parks Blog

The Christmas Trees of Disneyland Park -- Disney Parks Blog;  posted on December 25th, 2013 by Erin Glover, Social Media Director, Disneyland Resort

The Christmas Trees of Cars Land at Disney California Adventure Park -- Disney Parks Blog;  posted on December 24th, 2013 by Erin Glover, Social Media Director, Disneyland Resort




From babble (Courtesy of Disney) 

"25 Beautiful Holiday Wreaths Hung with Care at Disneyland Resort" -- babble; posted by Disney Sisters approximately December 2013 or January 2014



From DIS Unplugged

"Disneyland Holiday Design:  The Wreaths of Small World Holiday" - DIS Unplugged; by Nancy Johnson, December 1, 2011



And...remember I said that I saw on the news several years ago that there were over 700 trees (of all sizes) around Disneyland Resort during the holidays?  Well, Erin reported that there are "nearly 700" in this 2011 blog, which is close enough to what I heard -- though this was pre-California Adventure makeover, and I think that more trees have been added in to DCA, DTD and the 3 hotels since 2011, if I were to guess.  I don't think we have a full count of how many wreaths there are, that I can recall off-hand:

Test Your Disneyland Resort Holiday Knowledge - Disney Parks Blog; posted on December 22nd, 2011 by Erin Glover, Manager, Social Media and Print




From Disney by the Numbers


Disneyland-Christmas by the Numbers (click the "Disneyland" tab)
*









​


----------



## dedesmith32

Can someone with an AP check something for me? I will be redeeming my AP when I go to Disneyland in Dec but I can't get to the AP page until then. I'm just wondering if I can get a better deal on my Disneyland Hotel Stay. I'm booked from December 6- 13th - can someone check to see prices for me? Thanks so much!


----------



## Jenasweetemotion

Just wanted to report that they are carrying coffee mate rum cake and butter toffee at Target as well as the peppermint mocha and pumpkin spice. They also had International delight sugar cookie and gingerbread creamer as well as pumpkin pie spice. I took pictures of them but can't upload on the iPhone so I will post them later. Just wanted to give a holiday update. They also have the Christmas stuff with the Halloween which had me saying what happens when two holidays collide.


----------



## Escape2Disney

dedesmith32 said:


> Can someone with an AP check something for me? I will be redeeming my AP when I go to Disneyland in Dec but I can't get to the AP page until then. I'm just wondering if I can get a better deal on my Disneyland Hotel Stay. I'm booked from December 6- 13th - can someone check to see prices for me? Thanks so much!



It appears the rooms aren't available for some of those days at any of the 3 hotels (at least on the website).  You can call to find out if there may be some not publicized.  You don't have to have an AP to reserve the AP rate, you just have to have one at check-in.


----------



## Jenasweetemotion

dedesmith32 said:


> Can someone with an AP check something for me? I will be redeeming my AP when I go to Disneyland in Dec but I can't get to the AP page until then. I'm just wondering if I can get a better deal on my Disneyland Hotel Stay. I'm booked from December 6- 13th - can someone check to see prices for me? Thanks so much!



On the AP hotel availability it is saying that none of the rooms are available for your dates. Even when I change your dates around it says not available. One thing to note though is the AP site has been changing daily. You can also call to see if something becomes available because of someone canceling.  You do not need an AP to book or even ask about the rates.  Sorry.


----------



## Sherry E

_*Getting caught up on some replies/comments...*_




SweetAlex said:


> Oh my gosh, this waiting is KILLING us! I'm not sure if the amazing pics on here are helping or hindering  (well, at least they are giving me ideas on what I want to make sure to take pics of anyway). Just over 2 months and we are all getting pretty impatient. It's going by fast but still seems to take forever some days.
> 
> Keep them coming! It's a strange form of torture for me. I'm a masochist, apparently.



*SweetAlex --*

  Well, I think the photos can both help and hinder!  In most cases they will help show people what to look for and what not to miss (little details and hidden gems), because there are so many things that can go overlooked.  In other cases they may hinder if they work to create a build-up to the holidays and the trip doesn't live up to expectations, I suppose.

The good thing is that the time seems to be passing fairly quickly, so everyone's trips will be here soon -- but they will also be over soon as well.  That's the down side of it all!




figment_jii said:


> I was just in the parks and saw a small display of holiday clothes in Elias & Co!   I didn't recognize the designs from last year, so it might be some new things for this year!
> 
> I don't want to confuse folks by posting photos of merchandise while the theme week is not merchandise, but if folks want to see the shirts and sweaters, here are a few photos:
> http://i963.photobucket.com/albums/.../Holiday Merchandise/DSC_0272_zpse36ed722.jpg
> http://i963.photobucket.com/albums/.../Holiday Merchandise/DSC_0271_zpsb8bccf0c.jpg
> http://i963.photobucket.com/albums/.../Holiday Merchandise/DSC_0270_zps4a10ecb7.jpg
> http://i963.photobucket.com/albums/.../Holiday Merchandise/DSC_0269_zps73996896.jpg



Thank you, *figment_jii*, for posting those links to the merchandise pictures!  Were those items also in the Emporium or in the Showcase store on Main Street as well, or only in Elias & Co.?

I like the 3rd one down -- the black shirt with the snowflakes!  At first it looked like a sweater (due to the glare on my monitor from the sun).  Whatever it is, I like the black, white and purplish-blue colors!





Elk Grove Chris said:


> ....There are some great photos being shared-thanks Sherry for these great holiday threads!



You're very welcome, *Chris*!  And thank you for participating in these Countdowns!  I know that everyone here really loves seeing your photos.

Off topic -- how was your brief visit to Catalina last month?  Did you get some nice shots?




Brunolvr said:


> WOW!  I can't believe all the different Christmas trees.  Can't wait to see them all just 2 months from today when we arrive at the DLH!
> 
> If you had to guess, how many Christmas trees would you say there are in total?  at Disneyland, at California Adventure, at the hotels & in downtown Disney???



*Brunolvr --*

The trees come in various sizes, colors and styles too -- some are very basic and classic.  Some are more whimsical and ornate and theme-specific.  Look everywhere from window displays (for the tiny trees) to store display shelves (such as the "candy trees" in Marceline's Confectionery in Downtown Disney), to all of the restaurants and shops.  Some of the trees may not be conventional trees, but instead could be made of paper or candles or flowers, or even fake "cake."

I can tell you that most of the restaurants in both parks, all 3 Disney hotels and in Downtown Disney -- with the exception of some of the walk-up/counter service places _without_ indoor seating -- have Christmas trees of some sort.  Likewise, most of the shops -- with some exceptions -- have trees as well.  And if they don't have trees you can bet they have a wreath or a strand of garland!  

The wreaths are almost just as interesting because they are all theme-appropriate and feature such interesting details.

Supposedly there were approximately 700 Christmas trees all around Disneyland Resort (including the hotels and Downtown Disney) -- give or take a few -- back in 2008 or 2009, which was when I saw a segment on the local news that gave some facts and figures.  The Disney Parks Blog later confirmed it, more or less.

However, just recently Disneyland News (an official source that posts a lot of press releases) did a piece on Disneyland's Horticulture and reported that during the holidays there are "_nearly 200_" trees...which would mean that 500 trees somehow got eliminated.   It was clearly a typo that they did not catch, as there is no way DLR lost 500 trees or more in the last 5 or 6 years.  If anything, they have gained some new trees since the "re-imagining" of California Adventure and since a couple of the hotels have been spruced up.  

So I am going to go out on a limb and say that there have got to be more than 700 trees around DLR now.  Last year I seemed to be encountering them wherever I went as I strolled around.





CassieF said:


> So I browsed through the first page but not the whole thread....quick question about characters.  I know the Tremaines are in the holiday parade but a CM at city hall mentioned they all meet during the day by small world during Christmas time... Is that true?



Hi, *Cassie*!

Welcome!  I'm glad to see you made it over here from the Halloween thread!

I'm so sorry that your question went unanswered.   Hopefully someone will see it now and have the answer for you.  

To be honest, I have never seen the Tremaines meeting by IASW during the holiday season, and I don't think I have heard of them being there either.  However, that doesn't mean anything.  Maybe they have been there all along and I never knew it?  It seems like someone would have mentioned it by now, though.




stubby said:


> After having passes last year and getting to enjoy so many wonderful times- we are planning a 3 day trip this November 21-23.  I am so excited to go back and especially during the holiday season.  Can't wait!!!



Welcome back, *stubby*!

I am excited for you!  As you know, the holidays are an amazing time to visit DLR!




mom2rtk said:


> Were any of you Christmas travelers at DCA on the nights of CP last year? We were at DLR, but not at DCA those nights.
> 
> We are considering doing WoC that Saturday night and I am curious how busy the park was.



*Janet --*

It seems like somewhere, not too long ago, I was reading someone's comment about being in DCA on a CP night.  It wasn't on this forum, or I would be able to easily find it and link it for you, but I must have seen it on some other site that I came across in passing.  I don't recall much more of what was said (it must not have been very detailed) other than that a lot of crowds leave DL and head across the Esplanade.  I am paraphrasing, but that was the gist of it.  That fits with what I always thought and believed to be true anyway -- that a lot of people that I see trying to escape Town Square head over to DCA!




kylie71 said:


> First thing this morning, 6:15am........ I got the dreaded message!  Is their an issue with Dis Boards??
> 
> Have a better day Sherry!   We had cable issues this week here too...
> 
> --Lori



*Lori --*

Whatever the server trouble was, it seems to be fixed now.

If it were only cable issues, that would be one thing.  Instead, it has been "one of those weeks" in general, with a variety of things going wrong.  But...it will pass.  I must focus on happy, positive things -- such as, the Hallmark Channel's Countdown to Christmas is beginning in 26 days!!!





JadeDarkstar said:


> I got it too. I'm checking in before my son's party. sadly he will only have two kids at the party every one else earthier was sick or couldn't get a ride this far away now. On other news got him a book shelf for all the k12.com books that we are getting, one box got here yesterday waiting for the rest.
> Well see you all later have a good day



*JadeDarkstar --*

I hope your son had a nice party, despite the fact that only a couple of kids were able to be there.  I'm sure the bookshelf will come in handy!




Phoenixrising said:


> Sherry I'm sorry to hear about your problems. I've had a crazy week too. On Thurs I had to take DS11 to emerg after an accident at the school. He tore up alot of ligaments and tendons in his left thumb, and is in a splint for at least a week if not more. Have to take him to the doc next week to have it checked again. So Captain Chaos strikes again!! This is the 4th time he's managed to make it into emerg this year, twice for an ankle that turned out was a bone bruise and another time for a school related incident. He would be in emerg alot more, but I got my high end first ticket many years ago, and because of this I can avoid taking him to emerg for the minor stuff. DS10 is not nearly the daredevil so he rarely goes to emerg thank goodness!



*Trish -- *

Good grief!  Your family has been plagued with accidents and health issues in the last year or two!  I hope your son heals soon. You should have at least a couple of years without having to deal with doctors and hospitals.



mom2rtk said:


> Thank you Sherry! And I did think about you as the calendar turned over to October.  I hope it's starting to feel more fall like out your way. We woke up to weather in the 30's this morning. Definitely felt fall in the air in this part of the country!



*Janet --*

Nope.  It's not even close to feeling Fall-ish.  It's over 100 degrees, again. It's as if Summer didn't get the memo that it is over and is supposed to go away!  In between heat waves, it dropped down to a chilly  mid-70s for a very short while, at which point the weather people on the news were saying it was "cool and crisp" and that it was "refreshing" to be able to get out the sweaters and sweatshirts.   It was refreshing that it wasn't 100+ degrees, but it was 75 degrees!  I asked this in the Halloween Superthread, but who do you know that grabs for sweaters and sweatshirts when it is 75 degrees in Southern California?  No one grabs for warm clothes when it is 75 degrees -- it's still warm!

It has to drop down to at least 50-something degrees before I even think about getting out a sweater -- especially in the daytime -- and when it drops down to 30 degrees I will get out the coats and gloves and neck scarves.






OHBelle said:


> This week pictures are beautiful. Everything is so detailed! I am looking forward to seeing them all for the first time. I do have a fear I may spend ALL my time just staring at the trees and miss everything else! GREAT job everyone!



*Tracy --*

Did you happen to catch the Halloween movie on Hallmark -- _Midnight Masquerade_?  As I was saying to *tksbaskets* in this thread, I wanted to love it but it was not as good as the Christmas movies.  It was missing something -- a certain spark.  They tried to really do up the Halloween decorations in the background of every scene, but it just lacked something that the Christmas movies seem to have in abundance.




Jenasweetemotion said:


> Just wanted to report that they are carrying coffee mate rum cake and butter toffee at Target as well as the peppermint mocha and pumpkin spice. They also had International delight sugar cookie and gingerbread creamer as well as pumpkin pie spice. I took pictures of them but can't upload on the iPhone so I will post them later. Just wanted to give a holiday update. They also have the Christmas stuff with the Halloween which had me saying what happens when two holidays collide.



*Jenasweetemotion --*

The two holidays are colliding a lot more often over time, I think!  I guess there is not really enough time to let things settle down after Pumpkin Pandemonium ends before stocking the shelves with holiday stuff.  There is no break anymore -- the two seasons overlap in terms of marketing, decor and merchandise, and one transitions right into the other!

I wonder if the Sugar Cookie flavor of International Delight is good.  It sounds good in theory, but I wonder if it would actually be good in coffee.  It might be better in cocoa (like how you put creamer in your hot chocolate mug before brewing it with the Keurig)?




Jenasweetemotion said:


> On the AP hotel availability it is saying that none of the rooms are available for your dates. Even when I change your dates around it says not available. One thing to note though is the AP site has been changing daily. You can also call to see if something becomes available because of someone canceling.  You do not need an AP to book or even ask about the rates.  Sorry.



*Jenasweetemotion --*

Yes -- your suggestion and *Escape2Disney/Carrie's* suggestion to call is a good one, as I remember a CM in the Reservations Dept. of DLR telling me last year that their computer system often does not have the most recent updates for a couple of days or more.  She said that by calling you can get more up-to-the-minute info on what is available.  So, whatever the info is that is showing on the Hotels calendar now could be different over the phone tomorrow morning.


----------



## mom2rtk

Sherry E said:


> *Janet --*
> 
> It seems like somewhere, not too long ago, I was reading someone's comment about being in DCA on a CP night.  It wasn't on this forum, or I would be able to easily find it and link it for you, but I must have seen it on some other site that I came across in passing.  I don't recall much more of what was said (it must not have been very detailed) other than that a lot of crowds leave DL and head across the Esplanade.  I am paraphrasing, but that was the gist of it.  That fits with what I always thought and believed to be true anyway -- that a lot of people that I see trying to escape Town Square head over to DCA!



Thanks for that Sherry. I guess we'll brace ourselves and just jump on in.

That's our arrival day and since it looks like we'll be upgrading to APs I think we're going to book a WoC dinner somewhere and see the show that night. I won't plan on anything else though. At least they only issue a certain number of FPs and dining package tickets. So how busy could it be?  Famous last words, right?


----------



## Sherry E

mom2rtk said:


> Thanks for that Sherry. I guess we'll brace ourselves and just jump on in.
> 
> That's our arrival day and since it looks like we'll be upgrading to APs I think we're going to book a WoC dinner somewhere and see the show that night. I won't plan on anything else though. At least they only issue a certain number of FPs and dining package tickets. So how busy could it be?  Famous last words, right?



*Janet --*

 True.  One never knows...

Well, so far we know of nothing new and/or major that will draw in even more crowds on top of the folks already escaping the CP.  Everything seems to be business as usual for right now, so hopefully there won't be any sudden crowd-attracting surprises coming our way!

Although...why do I have a feeling that the creative masterminds at DLR are still furiously trying to figure out a way to shoehorn even more _Frozen_ into the holiday season (in addition to the meet & greet, the Boutique in DTD, the Olaf ice rink and Olaf's major role in Winter Dreams)?  I don't think they will do what MiceChat was claiming at this point -- the whole _Frozen_ mini-land in Hollywood -- but there has been so much _Frozen_-related material in the various Parks Blogs over the last couple of months that I cannot see them dropping it.

Let's take bets -- how long before Anna, Elsa and Olaf end up as dolls in It's a Small World?  Maybe a mini-Arendelle will become part of the neighborhood on the Storybook Land Canal Boat ride?  Maybe they will take over Pixie Hollow and it will be transformed into some sort of ice kingdom?  Maybe Anna and Elsa will have to rescue Olaf from the jaws of a hungry tiger (while wearing Santa hats) on the Jingle Cruise?  Or, maybe Jack Sparrow will help Anna search for Elsa before she is captured by a nefarious pirate?  The possibilities are endless.


----------



## mom2rtk

LOL, Sherry! Too funny...... too funny because of how much I fear it might all come true! 

I'm still perplexed on why the Forzen overload at WDW but everything is just so quiet at DLR........ I just can't believe they're still going to do anything new in time for this holiday season. I guess all we can do is wait and see........


----------



## Jenasweetemotion

Here are the pictures of the products I mentioned in another post. Enjoy!
Also am courious how the sugar cookie tastes but for now I will enjoy the toffee.


----------



## figment_jii

Sherry E said:


> Thank you, *figment_jii*, for posting those links to the merchandise pictures!  Were those items also in the Emporium or in the Showcase store on Main Street as well, or only in Elias & Co.?
> 
> I like the 3rd one down -- the black shirt with the snowflakes!  At first it looked like a sweater (due to the glare on my monitor from the sun).  Whatever it is, I like the black, white and purplish-blue colors!


Hi _Sherry_ - I only saw the clothing at Elias & Co.  I looked at Showcase (all either Halloween or kids costumes) and the Emporium and didn't see it at either.  My other guess would have been the Frontierland clothing shop, but it didn't see anything there either.  So, maybe Elias & Co was early!  Honestly, I was pretty surprised to see some holiday clothes already out in September!  I got the white shirt/light weight sweatshirt with the ornaments.  The black shirt was made of lightweight t-shirt material (I think).  I really liked the black one that said "Believe" but I think it would be too warm for me, even in the winter.


----------



## WTFetus

So how crowded exactly is the holiday season at both parks? I'll be in on Monday and Tuesday (December 22nd and 23rd). 

I typically go in June or July (even went during grad nights last year). It was packed, but bearable. Is the holiday season even worse?


----------



## Sherry E

figment_jii said:


> Hi _Sherry_ - I only saw the clothing at Elias & Co.  I looked at Showcase (all either Halloween or kids costumes) and the Emporium and didn't see it at either.  My other guess would have been the Frontierland clothing shop, but it didn't see anything there either.  So, maybe Elias & Co was early!  Honestly, I was pretty surprised to see some holiday clothes already out in September!  I got the white shirt/light weight sweatshirt with the ornaments.  The black shirt was made of lightweight t-shirt material (I think).  I really liked the black one that said "Believe" but I think it would be too warm for me, even in the winter.



*figment_jii --*

All of them were all pretty cute and had nice designs on them.  I'll be interested to see what kinds of other merchandise pops up this month and next!





WTFetus said:


> So how crowded exactly is the holiday season at both parks? I'll be in on Monday and Tuesday (December 22nd and 23rd).
> 
> I typically go in June or July (even went during grad nights last year). It was packed, but bearable. Is the holiday season even worse?



*WTFetus --*

I don't know if it's possible to pinpoint exactly how crowded it will be, but you are going to be there just 2-3 days before Christmas and many people are out on breaks from work and school.  The holiday season is very, very popular at Disneyland, and when a lot of people are available to head to the parks, they will be there.

The holiday season is peak season, just like Summer is, so expect comparable crowds at times.   There will likely be pockets of time when the crowds thin out and don't seem as bad -- in fact, if a lot of people are afraid of running into crowds in the week of Christmas they may just choose to head to DLR during a week they expect it to be less crowded (like before Thanksgiving or something).  

There will be other times when it is really, really crowded.  Crowds will build and concentrate in different spots during the day, but not in others.

I think the one thing that will make it bearable for you is the fact that a lot of people have family obligations or plans that they adhere to before and through 12/25, and many folks will not actually show up until late in the day on 12/25 or on 12/26 (that's when the real crowded fun begins!).  So you will dodge a large part of the wave of people arriving at DLR by leaving a couple of days ahead of time...but you will still encounter some crowds here and there.  

If you thought Summer and Grad Night crowds were bearable, you'll probably be fine!  At least, if you go in expecting crowds, you won't be shocked if you encounter them.  If you don't encounter them it will be a welcome relief!


----------



## Sherry E

_*Its Monday -- and its time for the Theme Week Countdown!!*_



*Only 38 DAYS Until the
Holiday Season Begins at the Disneyland Resort!!!!
*​

_*With each new week will come a different Disneyland Resort holiday theme!

As I have previously mentioned in this Superthread, Ill be showcasing a particular aspect of DLR's holiday festivities each week until early November.  Including todays theme, there are still many more themes to come over the next four weeks:  3 main weekly themes (this Countdown began with the first theme on 7/21/14, and there will be a new weekly theme every Monday from today, October 6, 2014, through October 20, 2014); 7 mini-themes which will be featured daily from 10/27/14  11/2/14, and a final Holiday Cornucopia/These Are a Few of My Favorite Things theme on Monday, November 3, 2014 (there will be more details about what the Cornucopia can include when we get closer to that date!).

Those of you who have participated in previous Theme Week Countdowns may have noticed that this years Countdown began a couple of weeks earlier than it did last year.   I kicked off the Countdown two weeks earlier than I did in 2013, and I am ending it the week before the Holidays at DLR officially commence (which will be Thursday, November 13, 2014).  The reason for that is, once November starts and the decorations in the parks appear little by little each day, our attention shifts to learning information about and seeing photos of what is new for the current seasons celebration.  

Theme Week Countdowns are a great way to keep the photos rolling in on a regular basis and build anticipation for November at the Disneyland Resort!  They are also a way to display the different elements, nuances and details of the Holidays at DLR that may be totally new to some visitorsor previously unnoticed/undiscovered by others.  Finally, this is an excellent way for our Theme Week Countdown participants to shine a light on their wonderful photos and attract visitors to their Trip Reports, blogs, etc.  

Last week, we discovered the many different types of themed Christmas Trees and Wreaths around Disneyland Resort.  Previously, we enjoyed the holidays with a rustic, Western flair in Frontierland and at the Jingle Jangle Jamboree.  Just before that we strolled along Main Street to soak in its small town holiday charm, and onward to the sparkling Sleeping Beautys Winter Castle, resplendent in snow and icicle lights.  We have journeyed down the mystical, musical alleys of New Orleans Square and enjoyed Christmas with a Mardi Gras twist, including balconies draped in beads and lampposts adorned with mysterious masks.  We also paid a visit to New Orleans Squares most famous residence and met its temporary houseguest, Jack Skellington, as he attempted to put a bit of a nightmarish Halloween spin on the Yuletide season in Haunted Mansion Holiday.  We revved up our engines and raced to Radiator Springs, where we observed some rather unusual Yuletide decorations done Cars Land-style.  Just before that, we caught a glimpse of the special holiday offerings at the three Hotels of the Disneyland Resort.  We visited the playful, animated, off-kilter world of Mickeys Toontown.  There is no code word today.  Prior to that we stepped back in time to see how Christmas was celebrated on Buena Vista Street and in Hollywood Land in the 1920s through the 1940s, respectively.  Not too long ago we also enjoyed the Yuletide season around the world as we sailed through Its a Small World Holiday and strolled through Fantasyland.   Before that, we reveled in the pageantry of A Christmas Fantasy Parade, and gazed in awe at the spectacular BelieveIn Holiday Magic Fireworks.  And we began this Countdown by showing off our best  Holiday Character photos, PhotoPass photos and Santa Claus photos..     

Sowhat will be our twelfth theme of 2014?  Today lets deck the halls by the sea! *_





*In the Spotlight this Week......

PACIFIC WHARF and PARADISE PIER (including Winter Dreams and Viva Navidad!)!!!*​




_*Of California Adventures two nautically-themed lands, Paradise Pier has the edge on Pacific Wharf in terms of seasonal embellishments and entertainment.  From the large Christmas tree on the Pier, to wreaths and garland located on or near the Little Mermaid attraction, to the jubilant Viva Navidad -- and even a Winter version of World of Color -- Paradise Pier exhibits its love for the holidays in a variety of ways.

Prior to 2013, the Christmas celebration in Paradise Pier had been relatively understated.  New on the scene last year were the lively, joyous Viva Navidad, a toe-tapping, hip-swaying Latino celebration filled with food, music and other unique offerings, and Winter Dreams (featuring Frozens Olaf in a prominent role)  otherwise known as World of Color with a Christmas twist.

While Viva Navidad got rave reviews, Winter Dreams reception was merely lukewarm.  Both of these events will be back for the holiday season of 2014.

Pacific Wharf, on the other hand, while encompassing the feel of an authentic fishermans village, has very little in the way of Yuletide splendor.  You wont find many touches of the holidays around Pacific Wharf but the Ghirardelli store offers up free samples of its delicious peppermint bark to anyone who goes inside -- so it is a must-visit for any peppermint enthusiast!*_ 



* 

Pacific Wharf


New in 2013exciting garland hung over the entry to Ghirardelli (hey, its a start)









Ghirardelli also gives out free samples of Peppermint Bark









Boudin Bakery bread made in the shapes of candy canes, Christmas trees and creepy snowmen





















Paradise Pier


Ariels Grotto sea-themed tree (which is not in a good location, as the giant window in the background allows too much sun and light in to get a decent photo in the daytime)














The whole area around World of Color - Winter Dreams was decorated with giant presents and candy sticks




































Just to give you an idea of where Viva Navidad takes place in Paradise Pier, notice that you can see the Paradise Pier Hotel in the background









And I could see the Viva Navidad performers and floats from my PPH window!









More Viva Navidad fun!



















PhotoPass spot








Details














Mickey








The parade/celebration


















Part of the menu









*​


_*I may or may not post more photos during the week.

Please feel free to post your photos of Pacific Wharf and Paradise Pier all this week, through Sunday, October 12, 2014, 11:59 p.m., P.S.T.  

Then, stay tuned for our thirteenth theme on Monday, October 13th!!  We still have many themes coming up over the next 4 weeks, so get your photos ready! *_


----------



## mvf-m11c

Pacific Wharf








Viva Navidad
















Menu at Paradise Garden Grill during Viva Navidad




Paradise Pier Christmas Tree




Little Mermaid ride decorations








The old Christmas decorations at Paradise Pier before Viva Navidad








World of Color: Winter Dreams


----------



## stubby

We did not get to see the Winter Dreams WOC last year.  If it is indeed back this year we are definitely going.  Do passes go quickly?  Or can we do cars and then run  over there?

Also wanted to say that I love our pics of the girls at the Viva Navidad and the costumes with Goofy and Minnie and Mickey and Donald.


----------



## kylie71

I only have a couple from the Pier area...  nothing from the Navidad, or WOC


----------



## mvf-m11c

stubby said:


> We did not get to see the Winter Dreams WOC last year.  If it is indeed back this year we are definitely going.  Do passes go quickly?  Or can we do cars and then run  over there?



WoC: Winter Dreams is confirmed that it will be back for the holiday season this year. As for FP's, it will depend on how many shows a night will play. Last year during the busy days, WoC: Winter Dreams was playing twice a night. This year with the original WoC, they have only been playing it once a night (even on the busy days during the summertime and weekends). If it goes like that unless the DLR changes it back to two shows a night, I would think of getting the WoC FP's after getting FP's for RSR since it is possible. The other thing is what spot you want to watch if from the blue or yellow section?


----------



## stubby

mvf-m11c said:


> WoC: Winter Dreams is confirmed that it will be back for the holiday season this year. As for FP's, it will depend on how many shows a night will play. Last year during the busy days, WoC: Winter Dreams was playing twice a night. This year with the original WoC, they have only been playing it once a night (even on the busy days during the summertime and weekends). If it goes like that unless the DLR changes it back to two shows a night, I would think of getting the WoC FP's after getting FP's for RSR since it is possible. The other thing is what spot you want to watch if from the blue or yellow section?



Thank you for replying so fast.  You are always helpful.  Glad to hear it is for sure. I hope it will be twice per night that would be awesome.


----------



## tksbaskets

Great pictures everyone!  I actually enjoyed the WOC Winter Dreams last December.  We'll take it in again this year I'm sure.

I'll have pictures later in the week!  

Once again *Sherry* - KUDOS for another fun theme week.


----------



## Sherry E

Sherry E said:


> *What We Know About the Upcoming Holiday Season*​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *OFFICIAL/CONFIRMED* -- *"Holidays at the Disneyland Resort" begin* on Thursday, November 13, 2014, and end on Tuesday, January 6, 2015 ;
> 
> 
> *OFFICIAL/CONFIRMED* -- *Returning this year are:* * Haunted Mansion Holiday (which is currently already running as part of Disneyland's Halloween Time celebration, but will stay open through the Holidays); It's a Small World Holiday;  Jingle Cruise;  Believe in Holiday Magic Fireworks (in DL);  A Christmas Fantasy Parade (in DL); Sleeping Beauty's Winter Castle (in DL); Disney Viva Navidad (in DCA);  World of Color - Winter Dreams (in DCA); Olaf's Frozen Ice Rink (in DTD); and the Winter Village (in DTD)*;
> 
> 
> 
> *OFFICIAL/CONFIRMED* -- *It's a Small World* is scheduled to be closed from 10/20-11/6, which means that it will reopen as It's a Small World Holiday on Friday, November 7, 2014;
> 
> 
> *OFFICIAL/CONFIRMED* -- *Big Thunder Ranch* (currently in its Halloween Carnival mode) is scheduled to be closed in some capacity from 11/1-11/6, meaning it will reopen as the *Jingle Jangle Jamboree* (or whatever Disney is calling it this year) on Friday, November 7, 2014;
> 
> 
> *OFFICIAL/CONFIRMED* -- The *Avengers Super Heroes Half-Marathon* weekend takes place at Disneyland Resort from Friday, November 14, 2014 - Sunday, November 16, 2014.
> 
> 
> *OFFICIAL/CONFIRMED* -- The *Candlelight Ceremony/Processional* will take place on Saturday, December 6, 2014, and Sunday, December 7, 2014 (there will be 2 performances each night, and the narrators have not been announced); and
> 
> 
> *OFFICIAL/CONFIRMED* -- Carolers and special holiday activities will return on select nights in December in  *Downtown Disney*;  see this page for more details.
> 
> 
> *OFFICIAL/CONFIRMED* -- *Three Kings Day* will return to California Adventure from January 4 - 6, 2015;
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> *MAY OR MAY NOT BE COMING BACK IN 2014?* -- *Elf Days* (in DCA).
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> *UNOFFICIAL, BUT PROBABLE* -- *Believe in Holiday Magic Fireworks, A Christmas Fantasy Parade and the Buena Vista Street Tree Lighting* are likely to begin on Friday, November 7th;
> 
> 
> *UNOFFICIAL, BUT PROBABLE *-- *A Christmas Fantasy Parade* will most likely be taped over Friday, 11/7 and Saturday, 11/8, and some segments may possibly be taped in the days surrounding that weekend;
> 
> 
> *UNOFFICIAL, BUT PROBABLE* -- The *Mad T Party's* holiday show (in DCA) will likely return;
> 
> 
> *UNOFFICIAL, BUT PROBABLE* -- The *3 Hotels of the Disneyland Resort* will likely not be fully decorated until approximately 6-9 days before Thanksgiving, while Santa Claus and the Dickens Carolers will probably not appear at the hotels until Thanksgiving Day; and
> 
> 
> *UNOFFICIAL, BUT PROBABLE* -- *The Downtown Disney Winter Village and Olaf's Frozen Ice Rink *will most likely not go up until after the Avengers Half-Marathon Weekend is over.
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> *RUMORS, RUMORS, RUMORS (not confirmed at all)* -- A _Frozen_ sing-along, ice rink and meet & greet could be coming to Hollywood Land in California Adventure.  This was published in an article by the unofficial site MiceAge, but there has been no announcement of this by Disney at all.
> 
> ​
> 
> *Also see this Days/Dates/Events to Remember post on Page 1 of this thread, as I have updated it with the dates for Jazz Kitchen's Gingerbread House Building Workshop, and other significant dates that may impact your trips!  (When the dates for the crafting of the famous handmade candy canes come out, I will add those in as well!)*
> 
> ​






stubby said:


> Thank you for replying so fast.  You are always helpful.  Glad to hear it is for sure. I hope it will be twice per night that would be awesome.



*stubby --*

Just recently I posted the above list of what is returning and what is uncertain (Official/Unofficial)!  This will give you an idea of what to expect.


​


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

I was at Target today and I find they are really lacking in the holiday flavored foods. I hate the grocery store, but I may have to make a trip to one. Target does however already have some of their Christmas decorations out.

Here are my pics for this week:


----------



## pattyduke34

Here are some for this weeks theme,,,I do not have any of WOC, tried to watch it last year but the program froze on them like 3 times and then cancelled it!


----------



## tksbaskets

*pattyduke34* your picture of the PP gazebo at night is really great


----------



## petals

Another great theme!  Sherry I like your pictures of the Ariel's Grotto tree. I know the lighting might seem bad but I think that makes it look more like the tree is "under the sea"


----------



## WTFetus

Sherry E said:


> *figment_jii --*
> *WTFetus --*
> 
> I don't know if it's possible to pinpoint exactly how crowded it will be, but you are going to be there just 2-3 days before Christmas and many people are out on breaks from work and school.  The holiday season is very, very popular at Disneyland, and when a lot of people are available to head to the parks, they will be there.
> 
> The holiday season is peak season, just like Summer is, so expect comparable crowds at times.   There will likely be pockets of time when the crowds thin out and don't seem as bad -- in fact, if a lot of people are afraid of running into crowds in the week of Christmas they may just choose to head to DLR during a week they expect it to be less crowded (like before Thanksgiving or something).
> 
> There will be other times when it is really, really crowded.  Crowds will build and concentrate in different spots during the day, but not in others.
> 
> I think the one thing that will make it bearable for you is the fact that a lot of people have family obligations or plans that they adhere to before and through 12/25, and many folks will not actually show up until late in the day on 12/25 or on 12/26 (that's when the real crowded fun begins!).  So you will dodge a large part of the wave of people arriving at DLR by leaving a couple of days ahead of time...but you will still encounter some crowds here and there.
> 
> If you thought Summer and Grad Night crowds were bearable, you'll probably be fine!  At least, if you go in expecting crowds, you won't be shocked if you encounter them.  If you don't encounter them it will be a welcome relief!



Thanks Sherry. I'm definitely expecting crowds, I was just hoping it wouldn't be like double grad-night population. 
If it's somewhat close to grad-nights/summer days, it wouldn't be so bad.


----------



## Sherry E

*Look!  It's a Nog sighting!  The Nogs are here! 

Remember I said that the peppermint, cranberry and gingerbread products were slowly creeping in behind the pumpkin spice, candy corn and caramel apple products?  And I said that the Eggnog stuff would be next (or coming soon).

International Delight has come through with some Nog -- HERE!!!  And the carton has wintry snow-covered trees on it!

So we know that the Nestle Peppermint Drumsticks have been spotted, Breyer's Peppermint Cookie "dairy dessert" has been spotted, Sierra Mist Cranberry Splash has been spotted, Dreyer's/Edy's Peppermint Wonderland ice cream is on the shelves, Coffee Mate's "seasonal" creamers are out, as are International Delight's seasonal creamers...and now we have Nog!!!

Yes, yes, so it's early October.  A minor detail.


​*


----------



## Phoenixrising

Finally found something other than fruitcake in the stores today. They had Frankenberry and Count Chocula cereals for a limited time. Bought some Count Chocula for the kids. Since I hate commercially made fruitcake, found an old family recipe and making my last attempt at fruitcake on Sunday. I'm an excellent baker, so it's really annoying when I can't make something in baked goods that isn't up to my usual high standards. If these bomb, I'm offically giving up making it.


----------



## rentayenta

Wonderful photos so far! Here are some of mine:






















































































The tree at BWP&P:












A poinsettia at BWP&P:












A purdy flower:





​


----------



## ZiPaD3doDAH

Hello!

Anyone have any direct links to reports ON christmas day parade taping days? Just found out the weekend I am going might be taping days *cries*

I am concerned about how bad wait times for rides will be during these days. I have no interest in seeing the taping.


----------



## Sherry E

ZiPaD3doDAH said:


> Hello!
> 
> Anyone have any direct links to reports ON christmas day parade taping days? Just found out the weekend I am going might be taping days *cries*
> 
> I am concerned about how bad wait times for rides will be during these days. I have no interest in seeing the taping.



*ZiPaD3doDAH --*

Welcome!

The Christmas parade is taped in early November -- before the holiday season "officially" begins.  It will be crowded in Disneyland around the taping areas and Main Street, I think, even though Disney doesn't really advertise the taping beforehand.  

I don't know of any actual reports, but I asked Nancy Johnson, one of the DIS Unplugged correspondents, about what goes on during taping days.  She has been in the parks on parade taping days at least a few times in the past.

Her comments (including about wait times) are in green at the bottom of this post (and you will see the questions I asked her in red):  http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=52142080&postcount=1239


----------



## mom2rtk

Just a heads up for people making dining plans the first 2 weeks of December. Several people are reporting that Blue Bayou, Café Orleans and Big Thunder Ranch BBQ will be closed. I sure hope that turns out to be wrong, but word is that's what vacation planning is telling people.  We planned to eat at all 3. I need some chicken gumbo and it seems they just took it right off the table.


----------



## Sherry E

mom2rtk said:


> Just a heads up for people making dining plans the first 2 weeks of December. Several people are reporting that Blue Bayou, Café Orleans and Big Thunder Ranch BBQ will be closed. I sure hope that turns out to be wrong, but word is that's what vacation planning is telling people.  We planned to eat at all 3. I need some chicken gumbo and it seems they just took it right off the table.



Good grief!  I can't fathom why the BBQ would be closed, especially since it's right next to the Jingle Jangle Jamboree, which will be open and decorated.

Well, those restaurants being closed for the first two weeks of December -- *IF* that turns out to be true -- is even more of an indication that Disney does not expect heavy crowds during that time in early December (they wouldn't close down a bunch of eateries if they were expecting huge crowds)... which is yet another reason why I think that more December hotel rooms will open up at the AP Fall Package discount!  The hotel discounts will cover any time frames in which they don't expect lofty crowds.


----------



## mom2rtk

Sherry E said:


> Good grief!  I can't fathom why the BBQ would be closed, especially since it's right next to the Jingle Jangle Jamboree, which will be open and decorated.
> 
> Well, those restaurants being closed for the first two weeks of December -- *IF* that turns out to be true -- is even more of an indication that Disney does not expect heavy crowds during that time in early December (they wouldn't close down a bunch of eateries if they were expecting huge crowds)... which is yet another reason why I think that more December hotel rooms will open up at the AP Fall Package discount!  The hotel discounts will cover any time frames in which they don't expect lofty crowds.



Oooohhhh..... I love how you put a positive spin on that for me! 

I agree that's an awful lot of restaurant capacity down at once. Might have to pack some of this........ 

I hope part of that turns out to be not true. I mean...... closing the only 2 places that serve chicken gumbo just seems unnecessarily cruel!


----------



## ZiPaD3doDAH

Sherry E said:


> *ZiPaD3doDAH --*
> 
> Welcome!
> 
> The Christmas parade is taped in early November -- before the holiday season "officially" begins.  It will be crowded in Disneyland around the taping areas and Main Street, I think, even though Disney doesn't really advertise the taping beforehand.
> 
> I don't know of any actual reports, but I asked Nancy Johnson, one of the DIS Unplugged correspondents, about what goes on during taping days.  She has been in the parks on parade taping days at least a few times in the past.
> 
> Her comments (including about wait times) are in green at the bottom of this post (and you will see the questions I asked her in red):  http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=52142080&postcount=1239



Hi Sherry!

Thanks for the link!


----------



## DharmaLou

sabrecmc said:


> We booked Thanksgiving lunch at Goofy's Kitchen.  What a wonderful way to celebrate!  I'm really getting excited about our trip now that we have dining reservations!



We had our Thanksgiving dinner there 2 years ago, we had a great time. The food was decent and we had great character interactions.


----------



## dec2009mama

I think my post sparked the inquiry into ressies - I wanted BB and couldn't see it available - I am really surprised that 3 major dining places are closed at once


----------



## Speechphi

At Paradise Pier in Nov '11

DD3 was so bummed because Little Mermaid was down, and no matter what we or the photopass photographer said or did, she was not happy!






The whole family at the tree 






not super Christmas-y (well, unless you count my girls' tops!), but it's on the Pier & it's one of my all time faves of my kids


----------



## sgrap

November 2005


----------



## Escape2Disney

I only have two this week....


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

mom2rtk said:


> Just a heads up for people making dining plans the first 2 weeks of December. Several people are reporting that Blue Bayou, Café Orleans and Big Thunder Ranch BBQ will be closed. I sure hope that turns out to be wrong, but word is that's what vacation planning is telling people.  We planned to eat at all 3. I need some chicken gumbo and it seems they just took it right off the table.



We're having dinner at two of those next week (and then again in Nov). I can ask while I'm there, if you want. (eating at BB and BTBBQ)


----------



## Orbitron

*¡Viva Navidad!*
























































































*World of Color  Winter Dreams*


























*Paradise Pier*


----------



## princessmocha

I am loving all these pictures.  I have never been to Disneyland during the holidays (and I haven't been at all in 22 years)  I can't wait to go and see all the fabulous decorations.  This thread is definitely getting me in the mood!!!!  Is it December yet?!?!


----------



## Elk Grove Chris

Only two survived the hard drive crash from this area:


----------



## Dawn16

Orbitron said:


> *¡Viva Navidad!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *World of Color  Winter Dreams*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Paradise Pier*



Omg, you can get pics with Jose and Panchito?!  Awesome, I can't wait to tell my 8 y/o DS!


----------



## Orbitron

Dawn16 said:


> Omg, you can get pics with Jose and Panchito?!  Awesome, I can't wait to tell my 8 y/o DS!



Yes, you can!


----------



## Karin1984

Hi all!

I like to play with the planning tools on touringplans.com (no idea if it works, but it's a fun game), today I got a message that for 16 - 18 November the Flag Retreat and the Wintertime Holiday Enchantment Lightning are cancelled.  

Anyone here know if this is correct?


----------



## Orbitron

*More ¡Viva Navidad!*


----------



## Sherry E

*In addition to the other Nogs I reported on yesterday, there has been a Pumpkin Eggnog sighting... AND a Pumpkin Spice Milk sighting -- HERE!  Could that Pumpkin Spice Milk be good, I wonder?


I should also point out that, once again, Dreyer's Ice Cream is on sale for $2.99 at CVS this week.  And... CVS just happened to send me $3.00 in ExtraBucks (free cash to use at CVS) today.  Well, now they are practically just begging me to come in and take the Peppermint Wonderland ice cream from them, aren't they?  A free carton of peppermint ice cream that would ordinarily run for $6-ish is a pretty good deal.  How can that be a bad thing?  If loving Peppermint Wonderland is wrong, I don't want to be right.  That's all there is to it.  

But, in case Peppermint Wonderland is out of stock, I could learn to love free Neapolitan ice cream or Cookies & Cream ice cream too.


​*






Karin1984 said:


> Hi all!
> 
> I like to play with the planning tools on touringplans.com (no idea if it works, but it's a fun game), today I got a message that for 16 - 18 November the Flag Retreat and the Wintertime Holiday Enchantment Lightning are cancelled.
> 
> Anyone here know if this is correct?



Hi, *Karin1984*!

Well, to be honest, in "Disneyland time" it is really too soon to know what will be going on in mid-November.  They didn't have a full, updated entertainment calendar the last time I checked for mid-November.

So, if touringplans is simply reporting that there is no Flag Retreat or Enchantment Lighting because it is not appearing on the DLR Entertainment Calendar, that could change.  In fact, in 2013 the Enchantment Lighting was missing from the calendar on DLR's website for several dates in November and December -- but it was merely an oversight.  The calendar hadn't been properly, thoroughly updated, but the Enchantment Lighting was, indeed, happening every single night during the holiday season.

Now if touringplans.com is reporting that those events were cancelled because of some sort of inside information from an official Disney source or because they got it straight from anyone at Disney that those events are cancelled, they should name the source or at least confirm that they got it from someone behind the scenes (not the CMs on the phone).  

I don't know about the Flag Retreat's schedule, but I can't see why the Enchantment Lighting would be "cancelled."  It's a huge part of the holiday season.

It IS possible that Disney could be planning some sort of special, private or hard ticket event for those specific November dates, which would affect the line-up of entertainment, of course.


----------



## pudinhd

Not that I would call any of you crazy...  

But after reading all of these posts I found myself checking the ice cream aisle at Target for the Peppermint Wonderland...  They had it!


----------



## californiamomof4grls

Hello friends! Last month when we were planning to go to Disneyland the weekend of Nov 7 through Monday the 10th we had gotten a little information about different things that may or may not be up since that weekend isn't officially Christmas. I was wondering if there was any more info on dates? Or does anyone have a link I can stalk! 
These are the things we talked about
Chrstmas parade taping any news if this is in fact the weekend?
Will Christmas trees be up?
Jingle Cruise?
Small world Christmas overlay?
Will there be Christmas fireworks yet?
I looked at the first page of this thread and I didn't see anything. But the thread is so large I always worry I over looked something! HAHA! Plus I do find myself distracted by the beautiful picture of all of the desserts!!   I have been looking at the Entertainment schedule and they do have the hours but not the actual schedule. I thought that that was usually up 30 days out but maybe I'm wrong.  Any insight would be greatly appreciated! We are so excited having never gone during Christmas season!!!


----------



## Sherry E

californiamomof4grls said:


> Hello friends! Last month when we were planning to go to Disneyland the weekend of Nov 7 through Monday the 10th we had gotten a little information about different things that may or may not be up since that weekend isn't officially Christmas. I was wondering if there was any more info on dates? Or does anyone have a link I can stalk!
> These are the things we talked about
> Chrstmas parade taping any news if this is in fact the weekend?
> Will Christmas trees be up?
> Jingle Cruise?
> Small world Christmas overlay?
> Will there be Christmas fireworks yet?
> I looked at the first page of this thread and I didn't see anything. But the thread is so large I always worry I over looked something! HAHA! Plus I do find myself distracted by the beautiful picture of all of the desserts!!   I have been looking at the Entertainment schedule and they do have the hours but not the actual schedule. I thought that that was usually up 30 days out but maybe I'm wrong.  Any insight would be greatly appreciated! We are so excited having never gone during Christmas season!!!





*californiamomof4grls --*

I'll put some answers in red below, and then the What We Know post at the end of the reply.



> Chrstmas parade taping any news if this is in fact the weekend? -- *Yes, it will be held on 11/7 and probably 11/8, as well as some segments being filmed around those dates, but Disney will likely not announce it in any big way beforehand.*
> Will Christmas trees be up?  -- *Most decorations will be up in both parks by 11/7, with some things going up after the parade is done taping.  The hotels will probably not be decorated during your trip.*
> Jingle Cruise?  -- *I'm not sure if it will begin on 11/7, but it probably will.*
> Small world Christmas overlay?  -- *See info below.*
> Will there be Christmas fireworks yet? -- *If history repeats, they will be running as of 11/7, but that could always change*.
> 
> I looked at the first page of this thread and I didn't see anything. But the thread is so large I always worry I over looked something! HAHA! Plus I do find myself distracted by the beautiful picture of all of the desserts!!   I have been looking at the Entertainment schedule and they do have the hours but not the actual schedule. I thought that that was usually up 30 days out but maybe I'm wrong.  Any insight would be greatly appreciated! We are so excited having never gone during Christmas season!!!  -- *The Dates to Remember post on page 1 is always a good place to check for official start dates of things (if we have them).  I just looked at the Entertainment Calendar as well, and wondered when it will be updated!*




This is what we know for right now:



Sherry E said:


> *What We Know About the Upcoming Holiday Season*​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *OFFICIAL/CONFIRMED* -- *"Holidays at the Disneyland Resort" begin* on Thursday, November 13, 2014, and end on Tuesday, January 6, 2015 ;
> 
> 
> *OFFICIAL/CONFIRMED* -- *Returning this year are:* * Haunted Mansion Holiday (which is currently already running as part of Disneyland's Halloween Time celebration, but will stay open through the Holidays); It's a Small World Holiday;  Jingle Cruise;  Believe in Holiday Magic Fireworks (in DL);  A Christmas Fantasy Parade (in DL); Sleeping Beauty's Winter Castle (in DL); Disney Viva Navidad (in DCA);  World of Color - Winter Dreams (in DCA); Olaf's Frozen Ice Rink (in DTD); and the Winter Village (in DTD)*;
> 
> 
> *OFFICIAL/CONFIRMED* -- *Big Thunder Ranch* (currently in its Halloween Carnival mode) is scheduled to be closed in some capacity from 11/1-11/6, meaning it will reopen as the *Jingle Jangle Jamboree* (or whatever Disney is calling it this year) on Friday, November 7, 2014;
> 
> 
> *OFFICIAL/CONFIRMED* -- The *Avengers Super Heroes Half-Marathon* weekend takes place at Disneyland Resort from Friday, November 14, 2014 - Sunday, November 16, 2014.
> 
> 
> *OFFICIAL/CONFIRMED* -- The *Candlelight Ceremony/Processional* will take place on Saturday, December 6, 2014, and Sunday, December 7, 2014 (there will be 2 performances each night, and the narrators have not been announced);
> 
> 
> *OFFICIAL/CONFIRMED* -- Carolers and special holiday events will return on select nights in December in  *Downtown Disney*;  see this page for more details; and
> 
> 
> *OFFICIAL/CONFIRMED* -- *Three Kings Day* will return to California Adventure from January 4 - 6, 2015.
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> *MAY OR MAY NOT BE COMING BACK IN 2014?* -- *Elf Days* (in DCA).
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> *UNOFFICIAL, BUT PROBABLE* -- *The Buena Vista Street Tree Lighting* is likely to begin on Friday, November 7th;
> 
> 
> *UNOFFICIAL, BUT PROBABLE *-- *A Christmas Fantasy Parade* will most likely be taped over Friday, 11/7 _and_ Saturday, 11/8, and some segments may possibly be taped in the days surrounding that weekend;
> 
> 
> *UNOFFICIAL, BUT PROBABLE* -- The *Mad T Party's* holiday show (in DCA) will likely return;
> 
> 
> *UNOFFICIAL, BUT PROBABLE* -- The *3 Hotels of the Disneyland Resort* will likely not be fully decorated until approximately 6-9 days before Thanksgiving, while Santa Claus and the Dickens Carolers will probably not appear at the hotels until Thanksgiving Day; and
> 
> 
> *UNOFFICIAL, BUT PROBABLE* -- *The Downtown Disney Winter Village and Olaf's Frozen Ice Rink *will most likely not go up until after the Avengers Half-Marathon Weekend is over.
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> *RUMORS, RUMORS, RUMORS (not confirmed at all)* -- A _Frozen_ sing-along, ice rink and meet & greet could be coming to Hollywood Land in California Adventure.  This was published in an article by the unofficial site MiceAge, but there has been no announcement of this by Disney at all.
> 
> ​
> 
> *Also see this Days/Dates/Events to Remember post on Page 1 of this thread, as I have updated it with the start dates for many of the above-references events, for Jazz Kitchen's Gingerbread House Building Workshop, and other significant dates that may impact your trips!  (When the dates for the crafting of the famous handmade candy canes come out, I will add those in as well!)*
> 
> ​


----------



## Awholenewdisney

Wow all these pictures look amazing! Our family visits DL every year but have only been during christmas time once! We are hoping to visit again from the 19-22. Kinda worried about crowds since the last time we visited at christmas was when CA was under construction. Are the crowds similar to that of Grad Night? 

Really excited to go back to my happy place! Our last trip was so magical and perfect in every aspect. My girls even meet their favorites comedians Seth Rogan and James Franco while standing in line at the Hungrey Bear! Hoping this trip will be just as special


----------



## Sherry E

Awholenewdisney said:


> Wow all these pictures look amazing! Our family visits DL every year but have only been during christmas time once! We are hoping to visit again from the 19-22. Kinda worried about crowds since the last time we visited at christmas was when CA was under construction. Are the crowds similar to that of Grad Night?
> 
> Really excited to go back to my happy place! Our last trip was so magical and perfect in every aspect. My girls even meet their favorites comedians Seth Rogan and James Franco while standing in line at the Hungrey Bear! Hoping this trip will be just as special



Welcome, *Awholenewdisney* --

I remember reading someone's trip report either last year or early this year and there was a James Franco sighting at DLR then too!  I didn't hear about Seth Rogen being with him but maybe he was nearby.  

So you're going from December 19-22, or November 19-22?

Well, the first thing you should know is that California Adventure is much more in the spirit of the holiday season now.  It doesn't have the same exact holiday feeling as Disneyland has, but it no longer feels disconnected from the holidays like it used to!  The Cars Land decorations are amazing.  The Buena Vista Street decorations are great.  Every land in DCA has some sort of décor -- whether it's a random strand of garland or an elaborate display -- except for Condor Flats.  

And Viva Navidad is not to be missed!  The music is really infectious and lively.  World of Color - Winter Dreams has gotten mixed reviews.  Olaf from _Frozen_ is very prominent.

If you're going in December, those dates will be crowded because they are close to Christmas, but I've never been there during Grad Night so I cannot make a comparison.  My guess is that the crowds will probably not be worse than Grad Night crowds, and there will be times when they are more or less manageable.

If your trip is in November, then you'd be there (partially) over the beginning of the pre-Thanksgiving weekend, which is when a lot of folks show up, though you'd be leaving before too much of the holiday rush kicked in.  

Think of it this way -- no crowds will probably be as dense or unruly as the ones in between Christmas and New Year's -- and a lot of people go during that week and say that it is not as bad as they expected.  So if people can manage the post-Christmas/pre-New Year's week, I think that any crowds prior to that time can be tolerated.


----------



## Jenasweetemotion

These are from 2009-2013. I can't wait for our vacation in 54 days! 

2009 Pier Christmas Tree.





Nothing Christmas in this photo just love that WOC is still being worked on and the Maliboomer is in the background.





2010





2013










Still bummed when I look at this photo that the lights were out on the Mickey Wheel.







Sherry- Pumpkin Spice milk might be good to make a rice or bread pudding at least sounds good in theory. If I find some out this way I think I might try and make some rice pudding with it first.


----------



## Awholenewdisney

Sorry should have clarified! We are going 19-22 in December. We went from the 20-23 in 2012 and we thought that the crowds were mangeable. The advantage is that we know what rides to hit first and what to be skipped. But just from observation from our last trip in June during Grad Night, park attendence has gone way up!


----------



## qckrun

Awholenewdisney said:


> Sorry should have clarified! We are going 19-22 in December. We went from the 20-23 in 2012 and we thought that the crowds were mangeable. The advantage is that we know what rides to hit first and what to be skipped. But just from observation from our last trip in June during Grad Night, park attendence has gone way up!


Please tell a newbie @xmas what to skip lol. 

Were going during the same time, so any helpful info is appreciated. 

Thanks


----------



## KCmike

World of Color Winter Dreams Blue Section by KC MikeD, on Flickr


----------



## Jenasweetemotion

KCmike said:


> World of Color Winter Dreams Blue Section by KC MikeD, on Flickr



LOVE your picture!!


----------



## Misskitty3

californiamomof4grls said:


> Hello friends! Last month when we were planning to go to Disneyland the weekend of Nov 7 through Monday the 10th we had gotten a little information about different things that may or may not be up since that weekend isn't officially Christmas. I was wondering if there was any more info on dates? Or does anyone have a link I can stalk!
> These are the things we talked about
> Chrstmas parade taping any news if this is in fact the weekend?
> Will Christmas trees be up?
> Jingle Cruise?
> Small world Christmas overlay?
> Will there be Christmas fireworks yet?
> I looked at the first page of this thread and I didn't see anything. But the thread is so large I always worry I over looked something! HAHA! Plus I do find myself distracted by the beautiful picture of all of the desserts!!   I have been looking at the Entertainment schedule and they do have the hours but not the actual schedule. I thought that that was usually up 30 days out but maybe I'm wrong.  Any insight would be greatly appreciated! We are so excited having never gone during Christmas season!!!




The  Holiday Fireworks and Parade begin on Friday, Nov 7th per the Disneland calendar.  

https://disneyland.disney.go.com/calendars/five-day/2014-11-05/


----------



## pudinhd




----------



## OHBelle

I love when the theme is in California Adventures, since I have never been there.  I went through some old photos with my Mom last week and figured out the last time I was at Disneyland was 1980!  So much has changed in the past 34 years!  





Sherry E said:


> _*Getting caught up on some replies/comments...*_
> 
> 
> *Tracy --*
> 
> Did you happen to catch the Halloween movie on Hallmark -- _Midnight Masquerade_?  As I was saying to *tksbaskets* in this thread, I wanted to love it but it was not as good as the Christmas movies.  It was missing something -- a certain spark.  They tried to really do up the Halloween decorations in the background of every scene, but it just lacked something that the Christmas movies seem to have in abundance.



I didn't get a chance to watch it until this past weekend.  I agree it lacked a certain spark.  It didn't feel very "Halloween" even with the decorations in the background.  I didn't care for the leading man either.  Something about his hair drove me nuts.  I was really hoping for more Fall like scenes. 
I am going out of town for 10 days, but I have set my DVR for the two new movies coming out on the 11th and 18th, Recipe for Love and My Boyfriend's Dogs.  They both look good.  I can't believe the Christmas movies start at the end of the month.  I am really looking forward to those and finding new favorites.


----------



## flyingdumbo127

I just chatted with a CM and asked about the Jingle Cruise. She said there still has not been anything official but she (herself) doesn't see why it wouldn't return. I sure hope it does. I'd love to go on it, sounds so cute. I've never been. 

I also asked about the CP. She said for the earlier time, 90 minutes in advance (probably around 4 if 5:30 is the start time, this is NOT at all official just my own from what I've read on here) would be when CM's allow the public to begin lining up to view. I know I have asked a lot of questions about the CP and wanted (I hope) to be able to provide a tiny bit of into back.


----------



## Sherry E

flyingdumbo127 said:


> I just chatted with a CM and asked about the Jingle Cruise. She said there still has not been anything official but she (herself) doesn't see why it wouldn't return. I sure hope it does. I'd love to go on it, sounds so cute. I've never been.
> 
> I also asked about the CP. She said for the earlier time, 90 minutes in advance (probably around 4 if 5:30 is the start time, this is NOT at all official just my own from what I've read on here) would be when CM's allow the public to begin lining up to view. I know I have asked a lot of questions about the CP and wanted (I hope) to be able to provide a tiny bit of into back.



*flyingdumbo127 --*

Thanks!  

Jingle Cruise has been officially confirmed.  Scroll up this page ^^^ and see my earlier *post* of what we know about the holiday season so far, in terms of Official and Unofficial information.

You should know that the Cast Members on the phone and via email at Disneyland are the last to know anything -- which I always tell people, but now you see what I mean, as the CM told you that Jingle Cruise's return was not yet official.  It has been confirmed.

About the CP -- What the CM on the phone was telling you is when the CMs will allow you to stand in their designated spots.  However, there are people who will nab benches in Town Square and wait all day, way before the 90-minute time frame.  That's how the people get benches (the benches are different from the reserved seats for invited guests) -- they literally wait allllllll day!


----------



## flyingdumbo127

Thank you, Sherry on the Jingle Cruise. I'm sorry for not reading your update before I posted that. It would be fun to get to go on that with some of you on here. 

I know I said being at DL makes me happy and it does. I am sincerely so thankful to be able to go this December. That said, I'd rather not spend the day sitting on a bench! Your (Sherry) original suggestion of talking with a CM at DL Saturday morning on official schedule and also seeing the crowd for myself makes a whole lot more sense.


----------



## Sherry E

OHBelle said:


> I love when the theme is in California Adventures, since I have never been there.  I went through some old photos with my Mom last week and figured out the last time I was at Disneyland was 1980!  So much has changed in the past 34 years!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't get a chance to watch it until this past weekend.  I agree it lacked a certain spark.  It didn't feel very "Halloween" even with the decorations in the background.  I didn't care for the leading man either.  Something about his hair drove me nuts.  I was really hoping for more Fall like scenes.
> I am going out of town for 10 days, but I have set my DVR for the two new movies coming out on the 11th and 18th, Recipe for Love and My Boyfriend's Dogs.  They both look good.  I can't believe the Christmas movies start at the end of the month.  I am really looking forward to those and finding new favorites.



*Tracy --*

Indeed, you will have a LOT of new things to see, do, ride, eat, etc., when you venture to DLR for the holiday season!  You will see a lot of things that are the same (but freshened up), and you will see a whole lot that is different!  I will be very, very curious to hear back from you after the trip is over and find out what you thought of it all!  I wonder if it will be 'overload' in a bad way, or overload in a good way!

The Halloween movie -- _Midnight Masquerade_ -- also wasted too many scenes in the office building!  There were lots and lots of pumpkins on the walls in the background, but it still felt like a boring office.  The guy's hair was frustrating, but I also just saw no chemistry between the two leads.  And the Masquerade Ball was boring too!  At least Hallmark tried to make a Halloween movie, but I think we can see that there is a reason why their Christmas movies are popular, and why there is a whole 2-month marathon devoted to them!

I do like some of the non-holiday specific movies too (because they usually involve the same sort of formula and plot), and will watch the ones you mentioned, but the Christmas movies are definitely a cut above the others, I think.

I am now in a position where I have to clear off the DVR or won't be able to record anything new, so it is a good thing that at least a few of the movies taking up space on the DVR are available at Amazon!



flyingdumbo127 said:


> Thank you Sherry on the Jingle Cruise, I apologize for not having read your earlier post before I posted that. I hope to get to go on that with some of you and yes, you, Sherry, too)
> 
> I don't think sitting on a bench all day is my idea of a magic morning or afternoon. Your suggestion, thanks again, is so much better to ask a CM at DL that day what the schedule is and go from there.



*flyingdumbo127 --*

I've often wondered how the bench folks can deal with sitting there all day, but I guess it's okay as long as they are sitting and as long as they have someone with them to take turns with, going to get drinks or food or whatever.  As long as the benches are out and available for them to sit on and the CMs don't shoo them away, they will hunker down and wait.

Last year I was in the standing portion of the crowd for the CP, but I was literally standing right next to the bench folks.  Those benches were full from end to end.

At one point, two silly girls came along and tried to sit on the edge of a planter to eat their food while we all waited for the CP to begin.  A CM saw them sitting on a planter and made them get up and leave.  However, instead of escorting the girls to the back of the crowd, the CM escorted them into 2 conveniently empty seats reserved for VIPs and Club 33 folks!!!  There are rarely any empty seats because the CP only runs for 2 nights, and those two girls who tried to sit on a planter (which was not allowed) got escorted into seats!  It is up to the discretion of the CMs if they want to pick anyone from the crowd and put them in empty seats (if the seats should become available).

As for Jingle Cruise -- what was interesting is that the return of Jingle Cruise was apparently not even significant enough to Disney to mention it in their initial holiday season Blog!  It's like they forgot about it.  Several of us asked in the Blog if it would come back, and eventually Erin (who wrote the Blog) came back and confirmed that it is coming back this year, but she only posted that a couple of weeks ago or so.

But, why on earth wouldn't they have thought to tell us about Jingle Cruise in the initial Blog, since they told us about everything else that was returning this year?


----------



## Disney127

Here are a few pics from Paradise Pier


----------



## siskaren

Sherry E said:


> I should also point out that, once again, Dreyer's Ice Cream is on sale for $2.99 at CVS this week.  And... CVS just happened to send me $3.00 in ExtraBucks (free cash to use at CVS) today.  Well, now they are practically just _begging_ me to come in and take the Peppermint Wonderland ice cream from them, aren't they?  A free carton of peppermint ice cream that would ordinarily run for $6-_ish_ is a pretty good deal.  How can that be a bad thing?  *If loving Peppermint Wonderland is wrong, I don't want to be right.  That's all there is to it.*



Target has it on sale for $3.50, which isn't a big savings (their regular price is $4), but I don't think I could've waited any longer, so I bought some today.

And I completely agree with the bolded. 



Jenasweetemotion said:


> LOVE your picture!!



Me too! The colors are gorgeous!


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

siskaren said:


> Target has it on sale for $3.50, which isn't a big savings (their regular price is $4), but I don't think I could've waited any longer, so I bought some today.  And I completely agree with the bolded.   Me too! The colors are gorgeous!



Now I'm going to pout. Our Target doesn't have it!


----------



## Pheran

Is there some reason that the 11/7 Holiday fireworks and Christmas parade are still being listed as unofficial?  These appear on Disneyland's own park calendar.


----------



## Sherry E

Pheran said:


> Is there some reason that the 11/7 Holiday fireworks and Christmas parade are still being listed as unofficial?  These appear on Disneyland's own park calendar.



*Pheran --*

Yes, there is a reason.  The reason is that I haven't moved them to the "official" status category in my post yet.   And the reason I haven't moved them yet is because I am keeping watch over the calendar for another couple of days or so to see if anything changes (last year there were things appearing and disappearing from the calendar every other day, the Enchantment Lighting of the Castle was missing from a lot of calendar dates even though it took place every night, and even IASWH was not listed every day but it was showing on certain dates).

The actual holiday season does not officially begin until 11/13, so that means that if Disney suddenly decided to not run the holiday fireworks until 11/13, they could do it because nothing is guaranteed to be available for the public until 11/13.  Or, they could run the fireworks and Christmas parade on 11/7 -11/9 and then stop them for a few days, resuming them on 11/13.  

So I will change what I have assembled in my "What We Know..." post very soon.


----------



## DLmama




----------



## Luisa

Here's a few for this week.  I love Paradise Pier, just wish they'd Christmas it up a bit more!  I thought Viva Navidad was a lot of fun too.


----------



## Awholenewdisney

qckrun said:
			
		

> Please tell a newbie @xmas what to skip lol.
> 
> Were going during the same time, so any helpful info is appreciated.
> 
> Thanks



Being there before park opening is key. If the park opens at 8 we are in line at security at no later than 730. From there we pick a ride that we hit first, it is usually the ones that have the longest waits. Most families don't enter the park untill the early afternoon so we get a lot of rides done in the first couple hours. We also go to the character M&Gs first thing in the morning. 

If we are opening at CA we always get fast passes for RSR and then run to Toystory Mania. 

We always skip Nemos Sub and Toontown and since my girls are grown and do not want to "waste" time at the "kiddie rides". 

Our biggest advantage is simply that we know the entire lay out of the park.


----------



## Sherry E

*Some of you may recall that I was saying that it was odd that Disneyland News -- the primary source for Disneyland Resort press releases -- had not yet done a release about the holiday season dates and returning entertainment/highlights.  Usually, when the Disney Parks Blog does a blog about it (and they announced the holiday season start date back in early September), Disneyland News puts out its release on the same day or the next day.

Well, it was a bit delayed, but FINALLY... Disneyland News has put out its official holiday season press release for 2014.... and there is nothing new in it!  There is no announcement of anything Frozen-ish in Hollywood Land or anything other than what we already know to expect.

Here is the press release:

"Disneyland Resort Holiday Season Begins Nov. 13 with Christmas Parade, ‘Holiday Magic’ Fireworks, ‘World of Color – Winter Dreams’ and ‘Disney ¡Viva Navidad!’" -- Disneyland News, October 9, 2014


And, again, I am totally fine with it.  If this year's holiday celebration is a carbon copy of last year's and they don't remove anything (decorations-wise and entertainment-wise), that's okay with me.  I didn't want a Christmas party in DL.  I didn't want even more Frozen than what we will already get (which is plenty).  I have a feeling that in 2015 we will see some big adjustments to the seasonal fun.*




​


----------



## kylie71

I am happy with the no changes!  Scared about next year, but will be hopeful for no hard ticket party!
Thank You , Sherry for the info!
As always, you Rock!  

--Lori


----------



## egritz

Sherry E said:


> Well, it was a bit delayed, but FINALLY... Disneyland News has put out its official holiday season press release for 2014.... and there is nothing new in it!  There is no announcement of anything _Frozen_-ish in Hollywood Land or anything other than what we already know to expect.



That is great news! And it is official, we will be there next month! Well, almost official, still waiting on the confirmation email from the timeshare company with our reservation and then to book the flights. We switched our flights from SNA to LAX to save about $200 and my in-laws gave us their timeshare week that we are using to stay at Peacock Suites, so that brought the trip down in cost enough to make us go! I'm SO excited. (A little bummed that we aren't walking distance, but oh well). We'll be in the parks 11/16-11/20.  Now to start planning. I usually take months to obsess and plan, so only 5 weeks to plan is going to be a little weird. Can't wait for the park hours to be published for our trip (which is happening this week).


----------



## Sherry E

kylie71 said:


> I am happy with the no changes!  Scared about next year, but will be hopeful for no hard ticket party!
> Thank You , Sherry for the info!
> As always, you Rock!
> 
> --Lori



*Lori --*

Thank you, and you're welcome!

Next year is the real mystery, I think!  Even if there were not going to be a DL 60th Anniversary series of events and new entertainment, I would think that it was about time for DLR to start figuring out a way to have a Christmas party.  

Plus, the rumors that have been circulating about the possible destruction of Toontown (and maybe even Big Thunder Ranch) to add in a Star Wars land provide more food for thought about what could potentially become of the holiday season of 2015.

Even if the Star Wars Land stuff turns out to be untrue, the events of the 60h Anniversary will surely have to affect the holidays of 2015 in some way.  I highly doubt that they would add in a whole new nighttime parade and new fireworks show for the 60th and then stop them when the holidays begin.  

So that means that the existing holiday fireworks and parade could be temporarily shelved in 2015 and brought back in 2016, or they could happen only on "exclusive" hard ticket party/event nights in 2015, with the new non-holiday parade and new non-holiday fireworks happening on all of the non-party nights.

Next year could also be a year in which Disney finally decides to trot out the holiday version of Toy Story Midway Mania.

I was saying in the Halloween Time Superthread that someone on MiceChat claimed to have overheard a CM at Mickey's Halloween Party say that in 2015 the MHP is moving back to California Adventure.  From what I could see, mostly everyone who commented in that thread seemed to doubt it.  I think that anyone could overhear anything and then interpret it how they choose to.  I don't think the CMs in Disneyland really know what is happening with next year's MHP unless they work in the TDA offices or have direct connections to the TDA planners and strategists.

Another person in that same thread on MiceChat mentioned that, during the training sessions for Mickey's Halloween Party, the CMs were told that there would be "big changes" coming to the MHP next year.  

Again, this is all hearsay, rumors and speculation, but I could see the MHP moving back to DCA -- at least for one year -- so that the 60th anniversary events in Disneyland could proceed without interruption.  And that would be an excuse to trot out the _Halloween_ version of TSMM that is supposedly also lurking in the shadows somewhere!

So, IF it is even partially true that there are "big changes" coming to the MHP next year -- and hopefully to the Halloween Time season in general -- in terms of location and entertainment, I cannot imagine that the Holidays would escape unscathed.  The Holidays would have to be impacted in a significant way as well!





egritz said:


> That is great news! And it is official, we will be there next month! Well, almost official, still waiting on the confirmation email from the timeshare company with our reservation and then to book the flights. We switched our flights from SNA to LAX to save about $200 and my in-laws gave us their timeshare week that we are using to stay at Peacock Suites, so that brought the trip down in cost enough to make us go! I'm SO excited. (A little bummed that we aren't walking distance, but oh well). We'll be in the parks 11/16-11/20.  Now to start planning. I usually take months to obsess and plan, so only 5 weeks to plan is going to be a little weird. Can't wait for the park hours to be published for our trip (which is happening this week).



*egritz --*

Oh good!  I'm glad that your trip is coming together (and hopefully this one will be a better holiday experience for you since now you have had a holiday trip and know what to expect).

It just occurred to me -- interestingly, the Disneyland News Press release did not mention the return of the Jingle Cruise, just as the Parks Blog did not mention Jingle Cruise in its holiday announcement blog last month.  However, Erin from the Parks Blog has since confirmed that JC is coming back, so I am surprised that it doesn't warrant a mention in the official press release!  It's not that it was a massive, elaborate overlay -- they didn't even have to close the regular Jungle Cruise to add in all of the holiday touches -- but it is still significant enough to mention, I would think!


----------



## Misskitty3

Thank you Sherry for the update about the press release.  Your insight is amazing and it is extremely helpful to all of us planning trips!

Thank you!!


----------



## KCmike

Jenasweetemotion said:


> LOVE your picture!!



Thanks so much!!


----------



## mvf-m11c

Thanks for the link Sherry about the news from Disneyland News. I knew that we were going to have all the full effects of the holiday season around when it starts on Nov. 13th.

I can see MHP moved to DCA next year during DL 60th Anniversary.


----------



## blackjackdelta

Jack


----------



## mom2rtk

Can't say that I'm surprised by the lace of new stuff in the announcement. Thanks so much for the confirmation though Sherry!


----------



## KCmike

mom2rtk said:


> Can't say that I'm surprised by the lace of new stuff in the announcement. Thanks so much for the confirmation though Sherry!



I agree.  I think all efforts are going for the 60th Anniversary.


----------



## PixiDustDears

Here's my picture for this week.  It's the only one I seem to have.





Im actually kind of glad there's nothing new this year.  I have so much on my holiday to do list that I don't think I could add more. I didn't even know such a thing as Viva Navidad existed until this thread this year!  And the last Holiday World of Color I saw just had the little elves in it somewhere. I'm also so excited that we get a whole week in Disney for Thanksgiving.  We've been doing these extended weekends and all the driving back and forth without a real break between is starting to get to me.


----------



## PHXscuba

Only one decent photo this week. We didn't make it to Viva Navidad last year, and World of Color got called off 5 minutes in. 




Happy Friday to all!

PHXscuba


----------



## dec2009mama

here are mine -- i don't have many shots of these areas -- must take more on our upcoming trip


----------



## Sherry E

*I have logged in everyone's fantastic and fun-filled photo entries into the Theme Week Countdown! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   In 3 days we are on to the next theme.  

Remember, we are in "Pacific Wharf and Paradise Pier" Theme Week, so that can include Viva Navidad, World of Color - Winter Dreams, any of the many presents and candy sticks and things that were set up near Winter Dreams last year, any of the decorations on/around the Little Mermaid façade, the tree inside Ariel's Grotto or the large tree on the pier, the character photo spot in the gazebo, etc.  Paradise Pier is not too hard to come up with holiday photos of, but Pacific Wharf is the challenge because the holiday décor and touches are very minimal in that area.

We are actually coming close to the end of the 2014 Theme Week Countdown/gift card giveaway, believe it or not.  Time has flown by!  The final, final theme week ("Holiday Cornucopia") will begin on Monday, November 3rd, which is just 24 days from now!  

We will kick off a full week of 7 Mini-Daily Themes -- otherwise known as the Warp Speed/Rapid Fire round (but you will earn 2 entries for your photo submissions on each of those days) -- on Monday, October 27th (which is in 17 days).

So... that means that we have just 2 more 'regular' theme weeks ahead of us -- the one starting in 3 days (on Monday, 10/13), and the one starting on Monday, 10/20.  Hmmm... what could those themes be??
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  (That's a rhetorical question -- don't blurt out the answer even if you know it or can figure it out, because there are some people new to the Countdown this year and we don't want to spoil it!).


And, in 4 weeks, happy guests will be riding It's a Small World Holiday for the first time this year, as well as watching the Christmas Fantasy Parade and Believe in Holiday Magic fireworks in DLR!!*














*In Holiday TV news...

  For those who have the Hallmark Channel, the "Countdown to Christmas"/mega-marathon of Christmas movies and other holiday programming begins in exactly 3 weeks/21 days (which is weird to say, because I remember when I was saying that there were 7 months until the marathon began!) -- on Halloween night!   There will be 13 brand new movies airing during this time, as well as at least 45 or 50 movies from their previous Countdowns/years.  Since I first discovered this 2-month marathon (it usually ends right around December 31st or in the first few days of January), I became an instant fan and look forward to it every year.  Leaving this channel on in the background as I do other things, and then sitting down to watch old favorites and new favorites, has become a tradition for me! 

One of my favorite websites -- Countdown Until Christmas -- has the schedule and line-up for the first 10 days of Hallmark's Countdown to Christmas (and all of my favorites are showing in the line-up so far!) -- HERE.



 Hallmark Movies & Mysteries Most Wonderful Movies of Christmas marathon also begins on Friday, October 31st, and it will feature at least 2 brand new movies, 5 "classic" (familiar) holiday movies and a bunch of Hallmark's holiday originals (the ones that won't run on the regular Hallmark Channel).  I don't know if it lasts quite as long as its sister network's Christmas marathon lasts, but it lasts a while -- at least a month.








  On ABC Family, the "Countdown to 25 Days of Christmas" begins on Sunday, November 23rd and ends on Sunday, November 30th, while the actual "25 Days of Christmas" event begins on Monday, December 1st.  There are usually only 2 or 3 brand new movies that air during this time, but the notable thing about this 25-day event (for me) is that they usually devote a day or two to Rankin-Bass' old clay puppet/stop motion specials, which I love (such as The Year Without Santa Claus).
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






 On ION Television, their Get Wrapped Up in the Holidays! event begins on Sunday, November 30th and includes five new, original holiday movies as well as 18 returning favorites from their holiday catalog (and all of their movies are exactly like Hallmark's movies in tone and overall plot, and they share many of the same actors).  These movies appear to run until at least December 20th, if not later.


 Over on the INSP network, they will offer up their Welcome Home for Christmas event (from November 29th thru December 25th), and it will include 2 brand new movies (also very much like Hallmark and ION movies) and premieres of "network" holiday movies (such as An American Girl Holiday).


  Not to be outdone, the UP TV holiday movies (which are along the same lines of Hallmark, ION and INSP) begin on Sunday, November 2nd and run through Wednesday, December 31st (though not steadily or consistently).  There will be at least 9 premieres and many of their returning favorites.


 Lifetime's "It's a Wonderful Lifetime" holiday movie schedule should be announced in a couple of weeks, and will probably include anywhere from 7-10 brand new movies and dozens of their older ones.  Their movie schedule is a little harder to predict, as they sometimes start the movies in early November and sometimes in mid-to-late November.  I am guessing their holiday movies (which are very similar to Hallmark's, UP's and ION's) will probably begin on Saturday, November 8th or Saturday, November 15th.



 TCM's Christmas movie line-up is a bit hard to figure out in terms of when it "officially" begins and ends, but it seems like a couple of holiday movies may air over Thanksgiving weekend and then when December begins, random movies air here and there, increasing in volume and numbers for the week of Christmas.  As you probably know, most of their movies are very old -- which some people love and some people can't deal with.  They usually incorporate one or two "recent old movies" into their line-up to lure in a younger demographic.  This year, TCM has acquired one of my favorites, The Holiday (with Cameron Diaz, Jude Law and Kate Winslet), as their recent oldie. I have no clue when it will air on TCM, but they've got it so it will be on at some point in December.*











*In Peppermint Pandemonium/seasonal product news...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 

Starbucks Discoveries has now released a Peppermint Mocha Iced Café Favorites coffee drink to go along with the Gingerbread Latte version that is already out.

Another sure sign that the holidays are a-comin' is the sudden appearance of TV ads with snowy scenes or sick people -- or both.  They creep in slowly.  It could be a car commercial, with snow-covered roads.  It could be a commercial for a cold & flu medicine that features someone standing out in the middle of the snowfall, either sneezing or boasting of how they take XYZ medicine to relieve their symptoms.  It could be a scene of children playing with snowmen and then coming home to eat a warm bowl of soup.  I have seen a couple of these types of ads so far, but I am also just now seeing certain Halloween commercials for the first time this year...so the TV marketing may be a bit delayed.*


----------



## figment_jii

I don't have much from Paradise Pier and Pacific Wharf, but here are two from Viva Navidad.


----------



## egritz

From last year:


----------



## dsneygirl

5 weeks to go and we are getting so excited. Loving all these holiday pictures.  We have WDW many, many times around Xmas but are really looking forward to all DL has to offer.  This is the BEST thread.  My son is so excited for HM and IASW overlays.


----------



## Sherry E

dsneygirl said:


> 5 weeks to go and we are getting so excited. Loving all these holiday pictures.  We have WDW many, many times around Xmas but are really looking forward to all DL has to offer.  This is the BEST thread.  My son is so excited for HM and IASW overlays.



*dsneygirl --*

We are very glad to have you as a part of this thread!  I'm so glad you're enjoying it -- I always hope that this thread will strike a good balance between information, questions & answers, planning help/advice, general holiday discussion, breaking news, food talk, photos, rumors and speculation, various holiday season-related things, etc. (By the way, our final theme in the Theme Week Countdown -- Holiday Cornucopia -- will allow for WDW holiday photos as well, so keep that in mind if you'd like to enter the Countdown/gift card giveaway random draw!)

Five weeks will be here in no time!  Really, this year has zoomed by at lightning speed.  I can remember when I was saying "10 months until the holidays start... 7 months until the holidays start... 4 months until the holidays start..." and now the season (officially) begins at DLR in 5 weeks, and, _unofficially_, many things will be up and running in 4 weeks!

I think that IASW Holiday is absolutely beautiful and enchanting -- and it is a detailed, extensive, thorough overlay.  Almost every small detail has been transformed into something holiday-ish.  At night, the façade of IASWH is breathtaking.  I think your son will love it!  

Haunted Mansion Holiday is also a thorough, extensive overlay that is amazing to see!

Don't miss the Jingle Jangle Jamboree/Round-Up/Big Thunder Ranch, which is just one of the locations where Santa will be, as well as a petting zoo, characters, cute reindeer decorations and holidays crafts/games/treats!


----------



## dsneygirl

Sherry E said:


> *dsneygirl --*
> 
> We are very glad to have you as a part of this thread!  I'm so glad you're enjoying it -- I always hope that this thread will strike a good balance between information, questions & answers, planning help/advice, general holiday discussion, breaking news, food talk, photos, rumors and speculation, various holiday season-related things, etc. (By the way, our final theme in the Theme Week Countdown -- Holiday Cornucopia -- will allow for WDW holiday photos as well, so keep that in mind if you'd like to enter the Countdown/gift card giveaway random draw!)
> 
> Five weeks will be here in no time!  Really, this year has zoomed by at lightning speed.  I can remember when I was saying "10 months until the holidays start... 7 months until the holidays start... 4 months until the holidays start..." and now the season (officially) begins at DLR in 5 weeks, and, _unofficially_, many things will be up and running in 4 weeks!
> 
> I think that IASW Holiday is absolutely beautiful and enchanting -- and it is a detailed, extensive, thorough overlay.  Almost every small detail has been transformed into something holiday-ish.  At night, the façade of IASWH is breathtaking.  I think your son will love it!
> 
> Haunted Mansion Holiday is also a thorough, extensive overlay that is amazing to see!
> 
> Don't miss the Jingle Jangle Jamboree/Round-Up/Big Thunder Ranch, which is just one of the locations where Santa will be, as well as a petting zoo, characters, cute reindeer decorations and holidays crafts/games/treats!



Oh awesome! Thunder Ranch is also a must do for my 8 year old (last time it was the fall decorations) but I didn't know Santa was there.

I just printed out the hours for the 18-21 and looks like we have lots of opportunities to see WoC, parade and holiday fireworks, depending on weather etc.

I think I asked way back in this thread but any word on my StoryBook Land Canal boats?  Or is it usually with just the regular decorations?

I knew once back to school was here it would fly by!






mom2rtk said:


> IMG_3427 by mom2rtk, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_3441 by mom2rtk, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_3440 by mom2rtk, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_3506 by mom2rtk, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_4267 by mom2rtk, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_4469
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_5732 by mom2rtk, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_6221 by mom2rtk, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_6311 by mom2rtk, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_6443 by mom2rtk, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_6604 by mom2rtk, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_6602 by mom2rtk, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_7156 by mom2rtk, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_7167 by mom2rtk, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_7198 by mom2rtk, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_7187 by mom2rtk, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_7414 by mom2rtk, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_8916 by mom2rtk, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_9942 by mom2rtk, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_9993 by mom2rtk, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_0060 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



Gorgeous photos! I cannot wait!


----------



## Sherry E

dsneygirl said:


> Oh awesome! Thunder Ranch is also a must do for my 8 year old (last time it was the fall decorations) but I didn't know Santa was there.
> 
> I just printed out the hours for the 18-21 and looks like we have lots of opportunities to see WoC, parade and holiday fireworks, depending on weather etc.
> 
> I think I asked way back in this thread but any word on my StoryBook Land Canal boats?  Or is it usually with just the regular decorations?
> 
> I knew once back to school was here it would fly by!



*dsneygirl --*

The little cottages and homes along the Storybook Land Canal boat ride should have teeny tiny Christmas decorations (you may have seen the photos of them during our IASWH/Fantasyland Theme Week, which started on August 4th, page 65), but the only thing is that I am not sure if those decorations will be up by the time you get to DLR.  In the past, the decorations on that ride were not always ready when the season began, but were ready closer to Thanksgiving.

Last year, the SBL decorations were up before Thanksgiving, but then the ride itself closed right around Thanksgiving and into mid-December!

The decorations on the Storybook Land Canal Boat cottages, etc., are like a hidden treasure.  Disney never, ever announces that they are there, nor do they even mention that ride in the list of holiday offerings (much like they are not mentioning Jingle Cruise in the offerings for this year, even though we know that Jingle Cruise is coming back).  It is a ride that many people will skip because the lines are often long.  But the tiny decorations are so cute that they are worth seeing.


----------



## rentayenta

Sherry, I went to both Smith's (Kroger) and Walmart and neither are showing a hint of tasty frozen holiday flavors. Not a single peppermint anything to be found. Our creamer section has the typical array of holiday flavors but nada for ice cream


The Starbucks Peppermint Mocha can be made year round.  They just start advertising it around this time of year but they always carry the peppermint syrup. A little birdie barista who I claim on my taxes told me. 


Thanks for the TV rundown.  Netflix is now playing Titanic which has sucked me in nightly all week.  I think I am going to Watch Christmas With The Kranks tonight.


----------



## mom2rtk

dsneygirl said:


> Gorgeous photos! I cannot wait!




Thank you! 



Sherry E said:


> *dsneygirl --*
> 
> The little cottages and homes along the Storybook Land Canal boat ride should have teeny tiny Christmas decorations (you may have seen the photos of them during our IASWH/Fantasyland Theme Week, which started on August 4th, page 65), but the only thing is that I am not sure if those decorations will be up by the time you get to DLR.  In the past, the decorations on that ride were not always ready when the season began, but were ready closer to Thanksgiving.
> 
> Last year, the SBL decorations were up before Thanksgiving, but then the ride itself closed right around Thanksgiving and into mid-December!
> 
> The decorations on the Storybook Land Canal Boat cottages, etc., are like a hidden treasure.  Disney never, ever announces that they are there, nor do they even mention that ride in the list of holiday offerings (much like they are not mentioning Jingle Cruise in the offerings for this year, even though we know that Jingle Cruise is coming back).  It is a ride that many people will skip because the lines are often long.  But the tiny decorations are so cute that they are worth seeing.



I really can't wait to see these this year. It was closed while we were there last year so it will be a real treat this year!


----------



## mom2rtk

IMG_5882 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_5943 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_6058 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_6186 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_6077 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_7426 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_7435 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_7447 by mom2rtk, on Flickr


----------



## DisneylandPlanner

Sherry just wanted to say thanks, love this thread. It is full of so much info I keep coming back for answers. Fabulous job


----------



## Escape2Disney

Sherry - 

I'm not sure if you know, but ABC Family will be releasing the 25 Days of Christmas schedule on Monday!  Let the holiday movie watching plans begin!


----------



## Sherry E

*As I mentioned yesterday, we are getting close to the end of the Theme Week Countdown, with only 2 more regular Theme Weeks, 7 Mini-Daily themes and the final theme week -- Holiday Cornucopia -- to go.  We have covered 12 themes thus far (including the current theme that ends tomorrow night).

Here are the participation stats to far, up to this point (a.k.a. Who Has Been Participating, and How Many Entries Into the Random Draw They Have Earned So Far)....*



*Participants with 12 Entries (who have contributed to all 12 themes)*

*pattyduke34

Bret/mvf-m11c

Orbitron

Luisa

Jenny/rentayenta

Jamie/DisneyJamieCA

Elk Grove Chris

pudinhd

Janet/mom2rtk*




*Participants with 11 Entries*

*Lori/Kylie71

Amanda/PixiDustDears

Jenasweetemotion

sgrap

tksbaskets*




*Participants with 10 Entries*

*figment_jii

dec2009mama

KCmike

DLmama*




*Participants with 9 Entries*

*Denise/dhorner233

Speechphi

PHXscuba*




*Participants with 8 Entries*

*Trish/Phoenixrising

crystal1313

blackjackdelta*




*Participants with 7 Entries*

_None_



*Participants with 6 Entries*

*Vintage Mouseketeer*




*Participants with 5 Entries*

*JadeDarkstar

Minnie Sue Oz*



*Participants with 4 Entries*

*Misskitty3

I'm mikey

the_princess*




*Participants with 3 Entries*

*Escape2Disney*




*Participants with 2 Entries*

*disneylover2005

Disney127*



*Participants with 1 Entry into the Theme Week Countdown Thus Far!!!*

*ashnjam

amylew

yupikgal

darrenf67

BrynNicole

egritz*


​


*Don't be discouraged from posting photos in the remaining Theme Weeks and Theme Days (if you have theme-appropriate photos to share!) -- even if you have not been able to post very often so far, or you are only able to post one time in the entire Countdown!  As I have said in the past, the DIS'er who won the Disney gift card in 2013 did not have the most contributions to the Countdown!  It certainly helps to enter as often as you can to get more entries into the contest, but since the random draw will, indeed, be very random, anyone could win!!!

Also -- last year I only gave out one Disney gift card to one winner of the random draw (and one gift card to the winner of the Code Word Challenge).  This year I will be giving away TWO Disney gift cards -- one GC per winner -- to two randomly chosen names of photo contributors (and also one gift card to the winner of the CWC), so the chances to win are greater than they were last year (although the photo contributors cannot do the Code Word Challenge too, and vice versa -- it has to be one or the other!).

When we get to the final theme on Monday, November 3rd -- Holiday Cornucopia -- the field will open up for holiday photos of any kind, including WDW holiday photos, photos from any of the international Disney parks, favorite non-Disney holiday photos (like if you visited Knott's Merry Farm, Universal Studios, etc.), favorite photos of family holiday gatherings/trips/outings, photos of wintry weather and scenery, and any photos that didn't make it into the previous Theme Weeks!  

So I hope to see more folks joining in for our final theme during the week of 11/3 - 11/10!!!*


​


----------



## Sherry E

I have to giggle again at the fact that, just because the temperatures are dropping down from 100 and 90 degrees, and we have some 75-degree days lined up for this week in SoCal, the weather folks are throwing around all of the "Fall" references again.   The last time it dropped down to a chilly 75 degrees  they were talking about getting out the sweaters and sweatshirts because it was "cool and crisp." 

Now the weather people are saying about this upcoming week, "It will _suuuure_ feel like Fall."   Um... no.  It won't.  It will be 75 or 77 degrees, which does not feel like Fall.  You'll have to lop off at least 10 degrees from those numbers and throw in a breeze or some drizzle before I even begin to consider it Fall-like!  

I can't wait for our Arctic 60-degree Winter.  I may have to get some snowshoes for that kind of extreme weather.





petals said:


> Another great theme!  Sherry I like your pictures of the Ariel's Grotto tree. I know the lighting might seem bad but I think that makes it look more like the tree is "under the sea"



*petals --*

Thank you!  Yes, I hated the lighting in that specific tree spot in the daytime because of the giant window in the background.  I didn't go back there at night to see how much better it was, but at least the sun wouldn't be shining in the window at night.  I can see what you mean, though -- there is a certain 'underwater-ish' look because of the coloring and lighting.




DisneylandPlanner said:


> Sherry just wanted to say thanks, love this thread. It is full of so much info I keep coming back for answers. Fabulous job



*DisneylandPlanner --*

You're welcome!  Thank you for the kind words!  I've devoted an enormous chunk of my time to this thread and its predecessors (and to my Halloween Time at DLR Superthread) for the last 4 years, and I appreciate any and all folks who have followed along with me on the journey and have taken time from their lives to help give out info, answer questions, share their experiences, post photos, etc.

I also appreciate everyone who has decided to join in, come in out of the shadows, ask questions and stick with us here!  As you can probably see, we're a fun, friendly, welcoming, informative group and we have a lot of collective knowledge of and experience with the holidays at DLR, whether we have been there many times for the season or only one time!

_Some_ of the info _in_ this thread may be info that is not commonly known _outside_ of this thread (not everyone on The DIS has the same level of knowledge of and insight into the same subjects; we all have our 'areas' that we are a bit more plugged in to or interested in than others are), so I will say that if someone sees something in this thread that they want further expansion on or details about, they may, _possibly_, not get that info -- it depends on what the subject at hand is -- outside of this thread.     

I have seen that happen -- someone will see something mentioned in this thread and instead of asking us about it here in the thread where they saw it, they start a new thread and expect that whoever responds in it will know the answer -- when it was really something that was only talked about or brought up in this thread.  We don't necessarily all know the same things or have the same details, across this entire forum or across other discussion boards.  (_For example, it appears that the people on MiceChat are not aware that Jingle Cruise is returning this year, from what I can tell, but here in this thread we know that it's coming back, thanks to DIS'er *planningjollyholiday* alerting us to the fact that Erin Glover finally confirmed it_!)  Some folks stay more plugged in to details and info about certain topics, while other people stay plugged in to details and info about different topics.  I am involved in the holidays and Halloween Time all year long, and so I am constantly going over details and information about those seasons (past, present and future)!




Escape2Disney said:


> Sherry -
> 
> I'm not sure if you know, but ABC Family will be releasing the 25 Days of Christmas schedule on Monday!  Let the holiday movie watching plans begin!



*Carrie --*

I didn't know that the 25 Days of Christmas schedule was coming out on Monday (I saw the "Countdown to 25 Days..." line-up!) -- I follow both the Facebook page and am subscribed to the RSS feed and somehow I still didn't know! -- but I assumed it would have to come out very soon.  I know that people on Facebook complained a lot about the "25 Days" shows last year, as they said they were not Christmas-specific enough.  They complained about _Toy Story_ being shown because it's not a Christmas movie.  So I would expect that there will be more complaints this year, whatever the programming happens to be!

I think that Lifetime is usually the last channel to release its holiday movie line-up, and even it should be announcing its schedule in a week or two.

It's hard to believe that there are now just 3 weeks left until Halloween!  The installation of the icicle lights on the Castle already began a week or two ago, and soon the snow on the turrets will appear!


----------



## tksbaskets

*Sherry* - WOWsa, what a great TV recap you've posted for us.  I'll have my DVR humming for sure.  I'm grinning looking at the Hallmark Channel's Countdown line up.

My family loves Paradise Pier and we really enjoyed the increased festivities last December.

























I'm enjoying everyone's pictures this week.


----------



## Sherry E

*TK --*

I was hoping you would make it into Pacific Wharf-Paradise Pier Theme Week before it ends!  What great pictures!

I love your Viva Navidad family photo!

Seeing your Paradise Pier photos makes me wonder if anything will end up going into Duffy's old photo spot, which will be gone this year.  I suppose that as long as they keep the character photo spot on the Pier, and the tree, the area won't look too empty.

Yay -- I'm glad you caught the Holiday TV update, with the start dates for all of the holiday programming (well, most of it, anyway)!  I wish we had the whole Hallmark schedule and not just the first 9 or 10 days.  Hallmark changed its schedule a bit for some of the brand new movies, so Candace Cameron's movie is airing one night earlier than originally scheduled, and the new Anne Heche movie is airing on 11/30.  The schedule was changed for a couple of their other new movies as well.

There's one new movie airing this year -- and I _think_ it is one of the new ones on UP TV -- that sounds really cute.  It's called _Christmas Tree Farm_ and it stars Lacey Chabert.  I don't know when that one will be on just yet.  The UP, Ion and INSP movies all have that same Hallmark-esque vibe to them.  The Lifetime holiday movies and ABC Family movies are basically of that same caliber as well.  So they all start to run together in my mind after a while!


----------



## pattyduke34

*Sheery* 
 I know how you feel about the weather,,,we are finally getting 10 days in a row in the 70's!!   Just get through today "93" and tomorrow "88"...then I can say FALL IS HERE!  My favorite time of the year!!


----------



## Sherry E

pattyduke34 said:


> *Sheery*
> I know how you feel about the weather,,,we are finally getting 10 days in a row in the 70's!!   Just get through today "93" and tomorrow "88"...then I can say FALL IS HERE!  My favorite time of the year!!



*pattyduke34 --*

I agree -- Fall is a great season and this period of time before Halloween and leading into the holidays is awesome!

Ten days in a row!  Wow!  I think we are getting maybe 3 or 4 days like that in a row, although it seems to change on a daily basis.  Even when it's in the 70s it doesn't really feel Fall-like to me -- it feels better than 90 degrees or 100 degrees or 104 degrees, of course, but I need for there to be a bit of wind or a tiny bit of drizzle for it to seem Fall-ish.  

When I was a child it seemed like there were always loud, strong winds every year in October -- so much so that they would sometimes knock the power out and shake the building.  It's not that I want to lose my electricity and be startled by loud wind gusts -- and we all know in California that wind gusts mixed with warm weather and dry air = wildfires -- but all of the wind that used to scare me never happens in my area of L.A. anymore!  It seems to have moved on to other areas.  I just need a bit of a breeze and some light rain -- something to make me want to grab for a sweater -- and it will seem Fall-like.  Right now, it's still Summer, basically.


​

*However, that won't stop various brands from unveiling their "Holiday collections" a bit early!!!

Peet's Coffee is now offering a "preview" of their Holiday Blend 2014, online only!  They have to call it a "preview" because if they just said "We're selling our Holiday Blend now," people would complain and grumble that it's too early.  (In August, Bath & Body Works offered up a convenient "preview" of their annual Autumn/Halloween line of products too.)*


*I am sooooo excited for the holiday season at DLR to begin soon!!  I need some holiday cheer!

Oh, and by the way -- those of you who are interested in doing the Holiday Time tour at Disneyland this year (which should begin on 11/13) may, possibly, be able to book it today or tomorrow. The tours are supposed to be open for booking at the 30-day point, but it seems to be a "give or take a few days" sort of situation, where sometimes people can book a few days early.  Let us know if you end up booking it!

A new Theme Week begins tomorrow!*


​


----------



## dolphingirl47

Sherry E said:


> Oh, and by the way -- those of you who are interested in doing the Holiday Time tour at Disneyland this year (which should begin on 11/13) _may_, _possibly_, be able to book it today or tomorrow. The tours are supposed to be open for booking at the 30-day point, but it seems to be a "give or take a few days" sort of situation, where sometimes people can book a few days early.  Let us know if you end up booking it!



I shall watch for any reports about when people were able to book with interest. I managed to book the A Walk In Walt's Footsteps tour for November 11th today, but need to be patient for another two weeks or so for the Holiday Tour as I ma hoping to do this November 26th.

Corinna


----------



## planningjollyholiday

I need advice for those who have done the holiday tour. I am planning on surprising my family with the tour and I am trying to decide what day to book it. We arrive late afternoon on a saturday. I want to book it for the Tuesday because that day would work best for us.  However, I'm afraid that after having 2 full days in the parks that the tour won't be as good because we will have already seen a lot of the decorations already. Am I over thinking this, what are your thoughts.


----------



## Sherry E

planningjollyholiday said:


> I need advice for those who have done the holiday tour. I am planning on surprising my family with the tour and I am trying to decide what day to book it. We arrive late afternoon on a saturday. I want to book it for the Tuesday because that day would work best for us.  However, I'm afraid that after having 2 full days in the parks that the tour won't be as good because we will have already seen a lot of the decorations already. Am I over thinking this, what are your thoughts.



*planningjollyholiday --*

I hope that *Jamie, TK* and all of the other tour takers will speak up to offer advice for you, but I just had to say that I don't think you're overthinking it.  In fact, I think it's a very relevant point, given that the tour costs a decent chunk of change -- if you have already been at DLR for 2 full days and seen much of what there is to see, will the tour still be worthwhile and interesting?  

I have never done the tour -- and even though I keep telling myself that I will do it one of these days, just to have the experience and to have seats for the parade, I have to think that a huge part of the reason I haven't taken the plunge and jumped into the tour is because I have heard about what happens on the tour and I have seen and done a lot of it without taking the tour.

I think that if I were in your position, I would probably do the tour earlier than Tuesday if there is any way possible to finagle that.  Whether you do the tour on Tuesday or prior, at least you'll get the parade seats and faster access to boarding IASWH and HMH -- and those perks will come in handy!


----------



## Orbitron

planningjollyholiday said:


> I need advice for those who have done the holiday tour. I am planning on surprising my family with the tour and I am trying to decide what day to book it. We arrive late afternoon on a saturday. I want to book it for the Tuesday because that day would work best for us.  However, I'm afraid that after having 2 full days in the parks that the tour won't be as good because we will have already seen a lot of the decorations already. Am I over thinking this, what are your thoughts.



We did the tour last year after being four full days in the parks. There are so many decorations and details. The guide showed us a lot of things we didn't notice before. Our favorite part of the tour was seeing the parade from our reserved seats and enjoying the hot cocoa. The Pin we received was great too. We decided to do the tour again this year.


----------



## egritz

Anyone know if the Disneyland version of this ornament are still available in the parks? And do you think they'll likely still be there in 5 weeks (we get there 11/16) I don't see it online (and the WDW one is sold out).  Usually I buy them earlier in the year online, but with this last minute trip I didn't have the time to plan ahead of time. Since we had kids it is a tradition to get one for each DL visit and put a family photo in.
http://www.disneystore.com/sorcerer-mickey-2014-frame-ornament-walt-disney-world/mp/1343379/1000344/


----------



## petals

planningjollyholiday said:


> I need advice for those who have done the holiday tour. I am planning on surprising my family with the tour and I am trying to decide what day to book it. We arrive late afternoon on a saturday. I want to book it for the Tuesday because that day would work best for us.  However, I'm afraid that after having 2 full days in the parks that the tour won't be as good because we will have already seen a lot of the decorations already. Am I over thinking this, what are your thoughts.



I'm your prime over thinker and have been wondering the same. If the parks are open 9am til 12am for three of the days we're there do I need to do this tour because I'll likely manage to get on Small World and Haunted Mansion and see the parade from kurb side. I read the trip report someone had up on it and it seemed ok but I think Momma might question why we bothered if we end up seeing the parade and the the rides morethan once which could easily happen.


----------



## krispin41

Thanks for the info about the tours...I was wondering when we would see that info pop up. I think I am going to splurge and do it!


----------



## Sherry E

krispin41 said:


> Thanks for the info about the tours...I was wondering when we would see that info pop up. I think I am going to splurge and do it!



*krispin41 --*

The Holiday Time tour?  I think you should!  Treat yourself to some extra holiday fun!

Also, there is a good chance that the Christmas Fantasy Parade -- which is a big part of the tour because the reserved seats for it are a lot of the reason people do the tour -- could be missing from the holiday schedule next year, or it could be interrupted due to the events of the 60th anniversary.  Or, it could disappear for one year and then come back in 2016.  There's no telling what might happen, so it would be nice to see it and get a good seat for it (along with the gingerbread cookie and the cocoa, and the pin, and the treat sample, and the priority boarding on IASWH and HMH) just in case it vanishes in 2015!


----------



## dalstitch45

I love the Holiday Time Tour.  I have done it for the past three years, and enjoyed it each time.  I like the last tour so I can watch the parade at night.  I have done the tour both ways, but enjoy the last tour better only because of parade viewing.  I loved last year's pin.  If you've never done it, it is worth trying it out. 

I have been reading the thread this year, but this is my first post on this one.  I can't wait to go this year.  I wish they would bring back my flavored marshmallows.  They were so good.  At least I loved them.

Once again Sherry, you have done an awesome job with this thread.  It helped me immensely the first year I did DL at Christmastime.


----------



## Sherry E

dalstitch45 said:


> I love the Holiday Time Tour.  I have done it for the past three years, and enjoyed it each time.  I like the last tour so I can watch the parade at night.  I have done the tour both ways, but enjoy the last tour better only because of parade viewing.  I loved last year's pin.  If you've never done it, it is worth trying it out.
> 
> I have been reading the thread this year, but this is my first post on this one.  I can't wait to go this year.  I wish they would bring back my flavored marshmallows.  They were so good.  At least I loved them.
> 
> Once again Sherry, you have done an awesome job with this thread.  It helped me immensely the first year I did DL at Christmastime.



Well, hello there, *dalstitch45*!

Thank you for the kind words!  I'm so glad that this thread has been of help, and I'm very happy you joined in again!.

It's good to see you again!  Not only did you do the Holiday Time tour, but you are also another person who has seen the Candlelight Processional and Ceremony!   (I remember that you saw it during the 20-night marathon in 2012 -- before I saw my first CP that year -- and then you were there again on Blair Underwood's night in 2013, too.   Am I correct or losing my mind? )

So are you headed back for the holidays this year too?  It's such a gorgeous time of year, isn't it?


----------



## krispin41

Sherry E said:


> *krispin41 --*
> 
> The Holiday Time tour?  I think you should!  Treat yourself to some extra holiday fun!
> 
> Also, there is a good chance that the Christmas Fantasy Parade -- which is a big part of the tour because the reserved seats for it are a lot of the reason people do the tour -- could be missing from the holiday schedule next year, or it could be interrupted due to the events of the 60th anniversary.  Or, it could disappear for one year and then come back in 2016.  There's no telling what might happen, so it would be nice to see it and get a good seat for it (along with the gingerbread cookie and the cocoa, and the pin, and the treat sample, and the priority boarding on IASWH and HMH) just in case it vanishes in 2015!



Yes, totally the Holiday Tour! And maybe the Walk in Walt's Footstep tour, but I may push that till my trip next year. I just visited the Walt Disney Family Museum so that should hold me over in that regard.


----------



## tksbaskets

planningjollyholiday said:


> I need advice for those who have done the holiday tour. I am planning on surprising my family with the tour and I am trying to decide what day to book it. We arrive late afternoon on a saturday. I want to book it for the Tuesday because that day would work best for us.  However, I'm afraid that after having 2 full days in the parks that the tour won't be as good because we will have already seen a lot of the decorations already. Am I over thinking this, what are your thoughts.



I agree with the PP that the tour guide points our many things you will probably have missed while just walking along on your way to other attractions.

HMH is always fun to see more than once and if you've been on previous days going without a line is a bonus. 

The ONLY way I'd get my family on IASWH was on a tour so that was a plus for me.  I really like the holiday version.

We did the tour on two separate trips.  The parade seating is worth the price of the tour to me.

Enjoy!


----------



## HappiestHaunt

Hmm, we did the Candelight Processional that year as well. It was our first time, and we attended on a Kurt Russell reading and he was wonderful.  We were sitting first row right in front of him and loved the music and the reading.  In fact we were really impressed with the reverence for being a non-church function.  I would attend that event again without hesitation, as it really is beautiful and moving.  Although we are missing it this year, we hope to watch it next year. 

This year we are looking forward to being there around new years and hope to catch some of the Christmas Joy the parks hold.  I am pushing for a night where we can watch the castle lighting and actually catch the snowfall on main street.  All this talk of the parade makes me think we have missed out when we opted to ride rides instead of watching it.  I am insisting that this year we watch it.


----------



## mom2rtk

planningjollyholiday said:


> I need advice for those who have done the holiday tour. I am planning on surprising my family with the tour and I am trying to decide what day to book it. We arrive late afternoon on a saturday. I want to book it for the Tuesday because that day would work best for us.  However, I'm afraid that after having 2 full days in the parks that the tour won't be as good because we will have already seen a lot of the decorations already. Am I over thinking this, what are your thoughts.



Don't worry at all about having been in the park already. The stories from the tour guide will make it all new to you. That piece of it wouldn't be an issue for us.

We did the tour last year. My only concern was giving up that block of park time to do it. I was very glad we did. I'm not sure I'll do it again this year, since the stories from the tour guide will be repetitive to us, but I'm very glad we did.

One thing I recommend to others considering the tour is to do it on what you consider a high crowd park day. We did it on a busy Friday afternoon and just the priority boarding on the 3 rides plus the parade seating made it worth the cost.


----------



## becstr

Hello, sorry if this has already been answered here but thought I would pop in to ask. Any ideas when WOC will switch over to the holiday version? So far, there is nothing on the calendar for this. We are there Nov 10th thru the 14th. Will we be able to catch the holiday version?


----------



## tksbaskets

HappiestHaunt said:


> Hmm, we did the Candelight Processional that year as well. It was our first time, and we attended on a Kurt Russell reading and he was wonderful.  We were sitting first row right in front of him and loved the music and the reading.  In fact we were really impressed with the reverence for being a non-church function.  I would attend that event again without hesitation, as it really is beautiful and moving.  Although we are missing it this year, we hope to watch it next year.
> 
> This year we are looking forward to being there around new years and hope to catch some of the Christmas Joy the parks hold.  I am pushing for a night where we can watch the castle lighting and actually catch the snowfall on main street.  All this talk of the parade makes me think we have missed out when we opted to ride rides instead of watching it.  I am insisting that this year we watch it.



Hi,
How did you get seats for the Candlelight Processional?  We've seen it at EPCOT and would really like to enjoy it at DL.

TK


----------



## Escape2Disney

Here's the ABC Family Christmas Movie Schedule!

 Monday, December 1
(4:005:00 PM ET/PT) JACK FROST (1979)
(5:006:00 PM ET/PT) SANTA CLAUS IS COMIN' TO TOWN
(6:008:00 PM ET/PT) NATIONAL LAMPOONS CHRISTMAS VACATION
(8:0010:00 PM ET/PT) ELF
(10:00 PM12:00 AM ET/PT) THE SANTA CLAUSE
(12:001:00 AM ET/PT) SANTA CLAUS IS COMIN TO TOWN
(1:002:00 AM ET/PT) JACK FROST (1979)

Tuesday, December 2
(4:006:00 PM ET/PT) RUDOLPH AND FROSTYS CHRISTMAS IN JULY
(6:008:00 PM ET/PT) ELF
(8:0010:00 PM ET/PT) THE SANTA CLAUSE
(10:00 PM12:00 AM ET/PT) THE SANTA CLAUSE 3: THE ESCAPE CLAUSE
(12:002:00 AM ET/PT) PRANCER


Wednesday, December 3
(5:007:00 PM ET/PT) PRANCER
(7:009:00 PM ET/PT) THE SANTA CLAUSE 3: THE ESCAPE CLAUSE
(9:0011:00 PM ET/PT) THE POLAR EXPRESS
(12:002:00 AM ET/PT) A VERY BRADY CHRISTMAS

Thursday, December 4
(5:006:00 PM ET/PT) RUDOLPHS SHINY NEW YEAR
(6:007:00 PM ET/PT) THE YEAR WITHOUT A SANTA CLAUS
(7:009:00 PM ET/PT) THE POLAR EXPRESS
(9:0011:00 PM ET/PT) DISNEYS A CHRISTMAS CAROL
(12:002:00 AM ET/PT) SNOW

Friday, December 5
(5:006:00 PM ET/PT) THE YEAR WITHOUT A SANTA CLAUS
(6:008:00 PM ET/PT) DISNEYS A CHRISTMAS CAROL
(8:0010:30 PM ET/PT) DR. SEUSS HOW THE GRINCH STOLE CHRISTMAS
(10:3011:30 PM ET/PT) SANTA CLAUS IS COMIN TO TOWN
(11:30 PM2:00 AM ET/PT)  FRED CLAUS

Saturday, December 6
(7:009:00 AM ET/PT) ALL I WANT FOR CHRISTMAS
(9:0011:00 AM ET/PT) A DENNIS THE MENACE CHRISTMAS
(11:00 AM1:30 PM ET/PT) FRED CLAUS
(1:30-2:00 PM ET/PT) FROSTYS WINTER WONDERLAND
(2:00-4:00 PM ET/PT) THE SANTA CLAUSE 3: THE ESCAPE CLAUSE
(4:00-6:30 PM ET/PT) DR. SEUSS HOW THE GRINCH STOLE CHRISTMAS
(6:30-9:00 PM ET/PT) TOY STORY 3
(9:00-11:00 PM ET/PT) ARTHUR CHRISTMAS - Network Television Premiere!
(11:00 PM1:00 AM ET/PT) THE SANTA CLAUSE 3: THE ESCAPE CLAUSE
(1:002:00 AM ET/PT) JACK FROST (1979)

Sunday, December 7
(7:009:00 AM ET/PT) A DENNIS THE MENACE CHRISTMAS
(9:00-9:30 AM ET/PT) THE LITTLE DRUMMER BOY
(9:30 AM11:30 AM ET/PT) RUDOLPH AND FROSTYS CHRISTMAS IN JULY
(11:30 AM1:30 PM ET/PT) ARTHUR CHRISTMAS
(1:30-3:30PM ET/PT) JACK FROST (1998)
(3:305:30 PM ET/PT) THE SANTA CLAUSE 3: THE ESCAPE CLAUSE
(5:308:00 PM ET/PT) TOY STORY 3
(8:008:30 PM ET/PT) TOY STORY THAT TIME FORGOT  ABC FAMILY PREMIERE
(8:3010:30 PM ET/PT) ELF
(10:3011:00 PM ET/PT) TOY STORY THAT TIME FORGOT
(11:00 PM12:00 AM ET/PT) THE YEAR WITHOUT A SANTA CLAUS


Monday, December 8
(5:006:00 PM ET/PT) THE YEAR WITHOUT A SANTA CLAUS
(6:008:00 PM ET/PT) ELF
(8:009:00 PM ET/PT) THE FOSTERS  NEW HOLIDAY EPISODE!
(9:0010:00 PM ET/PT) SWITCHED AT BIRTH  NEW HOLIDAY EPISODE!
(10:0011:00 PM ET/PT) SANTA CLAUS IS COMIN TO TOWN
(12:001:00 AM ET/PT) THE FOSTERS
(1:002:00 AM ET/PT) SWITCHED AT BIRTH

Tuesday, December 9
(5:005:30 PM ET/PT) FROSTYS WINTER WONDERLAND
(5:306:00 PM ET/PT) MICKEYS CHRISTMAS CAROL
(6:008:00 PM ET/PT) THE LITTLE MERMAID
(8:009:00 PM ET/PT) PRETTY LITTLE LIARS  NEW HOLIDAY EPISODE!
(9:0010:00 PM ET/PT) CHASING LIFE - NEW HOLIDAY EPISODE!
(10:00-11:00 PM ET/PT) RUDOLPHS SHINY NEW YEAR
(12:001:00 AM ET/PT) PRETTY LITTLE LIARS
(1:002:00 AM ET/PT) CHASING LIFE

Wednesday, December 10
(4:006:00 PM ET/PT) THE LITTLE MERMAID
(6:007:00 PM ET/PT) THE YEAR WITHOUT A SANTA CLAUS
(7:00-7:30 PM ET/PT) BABY DADDY
(7:308:00 PM ET/PT) MELISSA & JOEY
(8:008:30 PM ET/PT) MELISSA & JOEY  NEW HOLIDAY EPISODE!
(8:30-9:00 PM ET/PT) BABY DADDY  NEW HOLIDAY EPISODE!
(9:0011:00 PM ET/PT) NATIONAL LAMPOONS CHRISTMAS VACATION
(12:0012:30 AM ET/PT) MELISSA & JOEY
(12:301:00 AM ET/PT) BABY DADDY

Thursday, December 11
(5:007:00 PM ET/PT) JACK FROST (1998)
(7:009:00 PM ET/PT) NATIONAL LAMPOONS CHRISTMAS VACATION
(9:0011:00 PM ET/PT) SCROOGED
(12:002:00 AM ET/PT) THE MISTLE-TONES

Friday, December 12
(4:305:30 PM ET/PT) JACK FROST (1979)
(5:307:30 PM ET/PT) SCROOGED
(7:309:30 PM ET/PT) THE SANTA CLAUSE
(9:30 PM12:00 AM ET/PT) MIRACLE ON 34TH STREET (1994)
(12:002:00 AM ET/PT) HOLIDAY IN HANDCUFFS

Saturday, December 13
(7:009:00 AM ET/PT) UNLIKELY ANGEL
(9:0011:00 AM ET/PT) THE MISTLE-TONES
(11:00 AM1:00 PM ET/PT) HOME ALONE 3
(1:003:00 PM ET/PT) PRANCER
(3:005:30 PM ET/PT) MIRACLE ON 34TH STREET (1994)
(5:306:00 PM ET/PT) MICKEYS CHRISTMAS CAROL
(6:008:00 PM ET/PT) THE SANTA CLAUSE
(8:0010:00 PM ET/PT) NATIONAL LAMPOONS CHRISTMAS VACATION
(10:0011:00 PM ET/PT) SANTA CLAUS IS COMIN TO TOWN
(11:0011:30 PM ET/PT) MICKEYS CHRISTMAS CAROL
(11:30 PM2:00 AM ET/PT) FRED CLAUS

Sunday, December 14
(7:009:30 AM ET/PT) MIRACLE ON 34TH STREET (1994)
(9:3011:30 AM ET/PT) DISNEYS A CHRISTMAS CAROL
(11:30 AM1:30 PM ET/PT) JACK FROST (1998)
(1:304:00 PM ET/PT) FRED CLAUS
(4:006:00 PM ET/PT) NATIONAL LAMPOONS CHRISTMAS VACATION
(6:009:00 PM ET/PT) DR. SEUSS HOW THE GRINCH STOLE CHRISTMAS
(9:00 PM12:00 AM ET/PT) DR. SEUSS HOW THE GRINCH STOLE CHRISTMAS

Monday, December 15
(4:307:00 PM ET/PT) WILLY WONKA & THE CHOCOLATE FACTORY
(7:00-7:30 PM ET/PT) DISNEYS PREP & LANDING
(7:308:00 PM ET/PT) DISNEYS PREP & LANDING: NAUGHTY VS. NICE
(8:009:00 PM ET/PT) THE YEAR WITHOUT A SANTA CLAUS
(9:0011:00 PM ET/PT) THE POLAR EXPRESS
(12:002:00 AM ET/PT) SANTA BABY

Tuesday, December 16
(2:004:30 PM ET/PT) WILLY WONKA & THE CHOCOLATE FACTORY
(4:30-6:30 PM ET/PT) RUDOLPH AND FROSTYS CHRISTMAS IN JULY
(6:308:30 PM ET/PT) THE POLAR EXPRESS
(8:3011:00 PM ET/PT) HOME ALONE
(12:00-2:00 AM ET/PT) SANTA BABY 2: CHRISTMAS MAYBE

Wednesday, December 17
(7:009:00 AM ET/PT) HOLIDAZE
(9:0011:00 AM ET/PT) SANTA BABY
(11:00 AM1:00 PM ET/PT) SANTA BABY 2: CHRISTMAS MAYBE
(1:003:00 PM ET/PT) DISNEYS A CHRISTMAS CAROL
(3:004:30 PM ET/PT) MICKEYS TWICE UPON A CHRISTMAS
(4:305:30 PM ET/PT) THE YEAR WITHOUT A SANTA CLAUS
(5:306:30 PM ET/PT) SANTA CLAUS IS COMIN TO TOWN
(6:309:00 PM ET/PT) HOME ALONE
(9:0011:00 PM ET/PT) THE SANTA CLAUSE
(12:002:00 AM ET/PT) CHRISTMAS CUPID

Thursday, December 18
(7:009:00 AM ET/PT) CHRISTMAS CUPID
(9:0011:00 AM ET/PT) UNLIKELY ANGEL
(11:00 AM1:00 PM ET/PT) 12 DATES OF CHRISTMAS
(1:003:00 PM ET/PT) HOLIDAY IN HANDCUFFS
(3:005:00 PM ET/PT) PRANCER
(5:006:30 PM ET/PT) MICKEYS ONCE UPON A CHRISTMAS
(6:308:30 PM ET/PT) THE SANTA CLAUSE
(8:3011:00 PM ET/PT) FRED CLAUS
(12:002:00 AM ET/PT) HOLIDAY IN HANDCUFFS

Friday, December 19
(7:009:00 AM ET/PT) DESPERATELY SEEKING SANTA
(9:0011:00 AM ET/PT) UNACCOMPANIED MINORS
(11:0011:30 AM ET/PT) MICKEYS CHRISTMAS CAROL
(11:30 AM1:30 PM ET/PT) PRANCER
(1:303:30 PM ET/PT) JACK FROST (1998)
(3:306:00 PM ET/PT) FRED CLAUS
(6:008:00 PM ET/PT) HOME ALONE
(8:0010:00 PM ET/PT) ELF
(10:00 PM12:00 AM ET/PT) NATIONAL LAMPOONS CHRISTMAS VACATION
(12:002:00 AM ET/PT) SCROOGED


Saturday, December 20
(7:009:00 AM ET/PT) THE DOG WHO SAVED CHRISTMAS VACATION
(9:0011:00 AM ET/PT) SANTA BUDDIES: THE LEGEND OF SANTA PAWS
(11:00 AM12:00 PM ET/PT) THE YEAR WITHOUT A SANTA CLAUS
(12:002:00 PM ET/PT) ARTHUR CHRISTMAS
(2:004:00 PM ET/PT) HOME ALONE
(4:006:00 PM ET/PT) NATIONAL LAMPOONS CHRISTMAS VACATION
(6:008:00 PM ET/PT) ELF
(8:0010:30 PM ET/PT) DR. SEUSS HOW THE GRINCH STOLE CHRISTMAS
(10:30 PM1:00 AM ET/PT) HOME ALONE
(1:00-2:00 AM ET/PT) A MISER BROTHERS CHRISTMAS

Sunday, December 21
(7:009:00 AM ET/PT) SANTA BUDDIES: THE LEGEND OF SANTA PAWS
(9:0011:00 AM ET/PT) ARTHUR CHRISTMAS
(11:00 AM1:00 PM ET/PT) RICHIE RICHS CHRISTMAS WISH
(1:00-1:30 PM ET/PT) THE LITTLE DRUMMER BOY
(1:30-2:00 PM ET/PT) NESTOR, THE LONG EARED CHRISTMAS DONKEY
(2:00-3:00 PM ET/PT) RUDOLPHS SHINY NEW YEAR
(3:004:00 PM ET/PT) SANTA CLAUS IS COMIN TO TOWN
(4:005:00 PM ET/PT) THE YEAR WITHOUT A SANTA CLAUS
(5:007:30 PM ET/PT) DR. SEUSS HOW THE GRINCH STOLE CHRISTMAS
(7:3010:00 PM ET/PT) HOME ALONE
(10:00 PM12:00 AM ET/PT) THE POLAR EXPRESS

Monday, December 22
(7:009:00 AM ET/PT) RICHIE RICHS CHRISTMAS WISH
(9:0011:00 AM ET/PT) A DENNIS THE MENACE CHRISTMAS
(11:00 AM1:00 PM ET/PT) UNLIKELY ANGEL
(1:003:00 PM ET/PT) SNOWGLOBE
(3:005:00 PM ET/PT) THE MISTLE-TONES
(5:005:30 PM ET/PT) FROSTYS WINTER WONDERLAND
(5:30-6:30 PM ET/PT) RUDOLPHS SHINY NEW YEAR
(6:307:30 PM ET/PT) SANTA CLAUS IS COMIN TO TOWN
(7:308:30 PM ET/PT) THE YEAR WITHOUT A SANTA CLAUS
(8:30-9:00 PM ET/PT) TOY STORY THAT TIME FORGOT
(9:0011:00 PM ET/PT) THE SANTA CLAUSE
(12:00-2:00 AM ET/PT) RUDOLPH AND FROSTYS CHRISTMAS IN JULY

Tuesday, December 23
(7:008:30 AM ET/PT) MICKEYS ONCE UPON A CHRISTMAS
(8:3010:30 AM ET/PT) CHRISTMAS CUPID
(10:30 AM12:30 PM ET/PT) SANTA BABY
(12:302:30 PM ET/PT) SANTA BABY 2: CHRISTMAS MAYBE
(2:304:30 PM ET/PT) HOLIDAY IN HANDCUFFS
(4:306:30 PM ET/PT) THE SANTA CLAUSE
(6:30-7:00 PM ET/PT) TOY STORY THAT TIME FORGOT
(7:009:00 PM ET/PT) HOME ALONE
(9:0011:00 PM ET/PT) THE POLAR EXPRESS
(12:002:00 AM ET/PT) ARTHUR CHRISTMAS

Wednesday, December 24
(7:00-7:30 AM ET/PT) MICKEYS CHRISTMAS CAROL
(7:309:30 AM ET/PT) ARTHUR CHRISTMAS
(11:00 AM-1:00 PM) SNOW
(1:00 PM-3:00 PM ET/PT) JACK FROST
(3:005:00 PM ET/PT) THE POLAR EXPRESS
(5:007:00 PM ET/PT) HOME ALONE
(7:009:00 PM ET/PT) NATIONAL LAMPOONS CHRISTMAS VACATION
(9:0011:00 PM ET/PT) ELF
(12:002:00 AM ET/PT) SCROOGED

Thursday, December 25
(7:007:30 AM ET/PT) FROSTYS WINTER WONDERLAND
(7:308:00 AM ET/PT) THE LITTLE DRUMMER BOY
(8:008:30 AM ET/PT) NESTOR, THE LONG EARED CHRISTMAS DONKEY
(8:309:00 AM ET/PT) TWAS THE NIGHT BEFORE CHRISTMAS
(9:009:30 AM ET/PT) MICKEYS CHRISTMAS CAROL
(11:00 AM1:00 PM ET/PT) HOME ALONE
(1:00-2:00 PM ET/PT) RUDOLPHS SHINY NEW YEAR
(2:003:00 PM ET/PT) SANTA CLAUS IS COMIN TO TOWN (3:004:00 PM ET/PT) THE YEAR WITHOUT A SANTA CLAUS
(4:004:30 PM ET/PT) DISNEYS PREP & LANDING
(4:305:00 PM ET/PT) DISNEY S PREP & LANDING: NAUGHTY VS. NICE
(5:007:00 PM ET/PT) NATIONAL LAMPOONS CHRISTMAS VACATION
(7:009:00 PM ET/PT) ELF
(9:0011:00 PM ET/PT) HOME ALONE
(12:00 AM2:00 AM ET/PT) HOME ALONE 3


----------



## rentayenta

You rock! I am so printing this off!   








Escape2Disney said:


> Here's the ABC Family Christmas Movie Schedule!
> 
> Monday, December 1
> (4:005:00 PM ET/PT) JACK FROST (1979)
> (5:006:00 PM ET/PT) SANTA CLAUS IS COMIN' TO TOWN
> (6:008:00 PM ET/PT) NATIONAL LAMPOONS CHRISTMAS VACATION
> (8:0010:00 PM ET/PT) ELF
> (10:00 PM12:00 AM ET/PT) THE SANTA CLAUSE
> (12:001:00 AM ET/PT) SANTA CLAUS IS COMIN TO TOWN
> (1:002:00 AM ET/PT) JACK FROST (1979)
> 
> Tuesday, December 2
> (4:006:00 PM ET/PT) RUDOLPH AND FROSTYS CHRISTMAS IN JULY
> (6:008:00 PM ET/PT) ELF
> (8:0010:00 PM ET/PT) THE SANTA CLAUSE
> (10:00 PM12:00 AM ET/PT) THE SANTA CLAUSE 3: THE ESCAPE CLAUSE
> (12:002:00 AM ET/PT) PRANCER
> 
> 
> Wednesday, December 3
> (5:007:00 PM ET/PT) PRANCER
> (7:009:00 PM ET/PT) THE SANTA CLAUSE 3: THE ESCAPE CLAUSE
> (9:0011:00 PM ET/PT) THE POLAR EXPRESS
> (12:002:00 AM ET/PT) A VERY BRADY CHRISTMAS
> 
> Thursday, December 4
> (5:006:00 PM ET/PT) RUDOLPHS SHINY NEW YEAR
> (6:007:00 PM ET/PT) THE YEAR WITHOUT A SANTA CLAUS
> (7:009:00 PM ET/PT) THE POLAR EXPRESS
> (9:0011:00 PM ET/PT) DISNEYS A CHRISTMAS CAROL
> (12:002:00 AM ET/PT) SNOW
> 
> Friday, December 5
> (5:006:00 PM ET/PT) THE YEAR WITHOUT A SANTA CLAUS
> (6:008:00 PM ET/PT) DISNEYS A CHRISTMAS CAROL
> (8:0010:30 PM ET/PT) DR. SEUSS HOW THE GRINCH STOLE CHRISTMAS
> (10:3011:30 PM ET/PT) SANTA CLAUS IS COMIN TO TOWN
> (11:30 PM2:00 AM ET/PT)  FRED CLAUS
> 
> Saturday, December 6
> (7:009:00 AM ET/PT) ALL I WANT FOR CHRISTMAS
> (9:0011:00 AM ET/PT) A DENNIS THE MENACE CHRISTMAS
> (11:00 AM1:30 PM ET/PT) FRED CLAUS
> (1:30-2:00 PM ET/PT) FROSTYS WINTER WONDERLAND
> (2:00-4:00 PM ET/PT) THE SANTA CLAUSE 3: THE ESCAPE CLAUSE
> (4:00-6:30 PM ET/PT) DR. SEUSS HOW THE GRINCH STOLE CHRISTMAS
> (6:30-9:00 PM ET/PT) TOY STORY 3
> (9:00-11:00 PM ET/PT) ARTHUR CHRISTMAS - Network Television Premiere!
> (11:00 PM1:00 AM ET/PT) THE SANTA CLAUSE 3: THE ESCAPE CLAUSE
> (1:002:00 AM ET/PT) JACK FROST (1979)
> 
> Sunday, December 7
> (7:009:00 AM ET/PT) A DENNIS THE MENACE CHRISTMAS
> (9:00-9:30 AM ET/PT) THE LITTLE DRUMMER BOY
> (9:30 AM11:30 AM ET/PT) RUDOLPH AND FROSTYS CHRISTMAS IN JULY
> (11:30 AM1:30 PM ET/PT) ARTHUR CHRISTMAS
> (1:30-3:30PM ET/PT) JACK FROST (1998)
> (3:305:30 PM ET/PT) THE SANTA CLAUSE 3: THE ESCAPE CLAUSE
> (5:308:00 PM ET/PT) TOY STORY 3
> (8:008:30 PM ET/PT) TOY STORY THAT TIME FORGOT  ABC FAMILY PREMIERE
> (8:3010:30 PM ET/PT) ELF
> (10:3011:00 PM ET/PT) TOY STORY THAT TIME FORGOT
> (11:00 PM12:00 AM ET/PT) THE YEAR WITHOUT A SANTA CLAUS
> 
> 
> Monday, December 8
> (5:006:00 PM ET/PT) THE YEAR WITHOUT A SANTA CLAUS
> (6:008:00 PM ET/PT) ELF
> (8:009:00 PM ET/PT) THE FOSTERS  NEW HOLIDAY EPISODE!
> (9:0010:00 PM ET/PT) SWITCHED AT BIRTH  NEW HOLIDAY EPISODE!
> (10:0011:00 PM ET/PT) SANTA CLAUS IS COMIN TO TOWN
> (12:001:00 AM ET/PT) THE FOSTERS
> (1:002:00 AM ET/PT) SWITCHED AT BIRTH
> 
> Tuesday, December 9
> (5:005:30 PM ET/PT) FROSTYS WINTER WONDERLAND
> (5:306:00 PM ET/PT) MICKEYS CHRISTMAS CAROL
> (6:008:00 PM ET/PT) THE LITTLE MERMAID
> (8:009:00 PM ET/PT) PRETTY LITTLE LIARS  NEW HOLIDAY EPISODE!
> (9:0010:00 PM ET/PT) CHASING LIFE - NEW HOLIDAY EPISODE!
> (10:00-11:00 PM ET/PT) RUDOLPHS SHINY NEW YEAR
> (12:001:00 AM ET/PT) PRETTY LITTLE LIARS
> (1:002:00 AM ET/PT) CHASING LIFE
> 
> Wednesday, December 10
> (4:006:00 PM ET/PT) THE LITTLE MERMAID
> (6:007:00 PM ET/PT) THE YEAR WITHOUT A SANTA CLAUS
> (7:00-7:30 PM ET/PT) BABY DADDY
> (7:308:00 PM ET/PT) MELISSA & JOEY
> (8:008:30 PM ET/PT) MELISSA & JOEY  NEW HOLIDAY EPISODE!
> (8:30-9:00 PM ET/PT) BABY DADDY  NEW HOLIDAY EPISODE!
> (9:0011:00 PM ET/PT) NATIONAL LAMPOONS CHRISTMAS VACATION
> (12:0012:30 AM ET/PT) MELISSA & JOEY
> (12:301:00 AM ET/PT) BABY DADDY
> 
> Thursday, December 11
> (5:007:00 PM ET/PT) JACK FROST (1998)
> (7:009:00 PM ET/PT) NATIONAL LAMPOONS CHRISTMAS VACATION
> (9:0011:00 PM ET/PT) SCROOGED
> (12:002:00 AM ET/PT) THE MISTLE-TONES
> 
> Friday, December 12
> (4:305:30 PM ET/PT) JACK FROST (1979)
> (5:307:30 PM ET/PT) SCROOGED
> (7:309:30 PM ET/PT) THE SANTA CLAUSE
> (9:30 PM12:00 AM ET/PT) MIRACLE ON 34TH STREET (1994)
> (12:002:00 AM ET/PT) HOLIDAY IN HANDCUFFS
> 
> Saturday, December 13
> (7:009:00 AM ET/PT) UNLIKELY ANGEL
> (9:0011:00 AM ET/PT) THE MISTLE-TONES
> (11:00 AM1:00 PM ET/PT) HOME ALONE 3
> (1:003:00 PM ET/PT) PRANCER
> (3:005:30 PM ET/PT) MIRACLE ON 34TH STREET (1994)
> (5:306:00 PM ET/PT) MICKEYS CHRISTMAS CAROL
> (6:008:00 PM ET/PT) THE SANTA CLAUSE
> (8:0010:00 PM ET/PT) NATIONAL LAMPOONS CHRISTMAS VACATION
> (10:0011:00 PM ET/PT) SANTA CLAUS IS COMIN TO TOWN
> (11:0011:30 PM ET/PT) MICKEYS CHRISTMAS CAROL
> (11:30 PM2:00 AM ET/PT) FRED CLAUS
> 
> Sunday, December 14
> (7:009:30 AM ET/PT) MIRACLE ON 34TH STREET (1994)
> (9:3011:30 AM ET/PT) DISNEYS A CHRISTMAS CAROL
> (11:30 AM1:30 PM ET/PT) JACK FROST (1998)
> (1:304:00 PM ET/PT) FRED CLAUS
> (4:006:00 PM ET/PT) NATIONAL LAMPOONS CHRISTMAS VACATION
> (6:009:00 PM ET/PT) DR. SEUSS HOW THE GRINCH STOLE CHRISTMAS
> (9:00 PM12:00 AM ET/PT) DR. SEUSS HOW THE GRINCH STOLE CHRISTMAS
> 
> Monday, December 15
> (4:307:00 PM ET/PT) WILLY WONKA & THE CHOCOLATE FACTORY
> (7:00-7:30 PM ET/PT) DISNEYS PREP & LANDING
> (7:308:00 PM ET/PT) DISNEYS PREP & LANDING: NAUGHTY VS. NICE
> (8:009:00 PM ET/PT) THE YEAR WITHOUT A SANTA CLAUS
> (9:0011:00 PM ET/PT) THE POLAR EXPRESS
> (12:002:00 AM ET/PT) SANTA BABY
> 
> Tuesday, December 16
> (2:004:30 PM ET/PT) WILLY WONKA & THE CHOCOLATE FACTORY
> (4:30-6:30 PM ET/PT) RUDOLPH AND FROSTYS CHRISTMAS IN JULY
> (6:308:30 PM ET/PT) THE POLAR EXPRESS
> (8:3011:00 PM ET/PT) HOME ALONE
> (12:00-2:00 AM ET/PT) SANTA BABY 2: CHRISTMAS MAYBE
> 
> Wednesday, December 17
> (7:009:00 AM ET/PT) HOLIDAZE
> (9:0011:00 AM ET/PT) SANTA BABY
> (11:00 AM1:00 PM ET/PT) SANTA BABY 2: CHRISTMAS MAYBE
> (1:003:00 PM ET/PT) DISNEYS A CHRISTMAS CAROL
> (3:004:30 PM ET/PT) MICKEYS TWICE UPON A CHRISTMAS
> (4:305:30 PM ET/PT) THE YEAR WITHOUT A SANTA CLAUS
> (5:306:30 PM ET/PT) SANTA CLAUS IS COMIN TO TOWN
> (6:309:00 PM ET/PT) HOME ALONE
> (9:0011:00 PM ET/PT) THE SANTA CLAUSE
> (12:002:00 AM ET/PT) CHRISTMAS CUPID
> 
> Thursday, December 18
> (7:009:00 AM ET/PT) CHRISTMAS CUPID
> (9:0011:00 AM ET/PT) UNLIKELY ANGEL
> (11:00 AM1:00 PM ET/PT) 12 DATES OF CHRISTMAS
> (1:003:00 PM ET/PT) HOLIDAY IN HANDCUFFS
> (3:005:00 PM ET/PT) PRANCER
> (5:006:30 PM ET/PT) MICKEYS ONCE UPON A CHRISTMAS
> (6:308:30 PM ET/PT) THE SANTA CLAUSE
> (8:3011:00 PM ET/PT) FRED CLAUS
> (12:002:00 AM ET/PT) HOLIDAY IN HANDCUFFS
> 
> Friday, December 19
> (7:009:00 AM ET/PT) DESPERATELY SEEKING SANTA
> (9:0011:00 AM ET/PT) UNACCOMPANIED MINORS
> (11:0011:30 AM ET/PT) MICKEYS CHRISTMAS CAROL
> (11:30 AM1:30 PM ET/PT) PRANCER
> (1:303:30 PM ET/PT) JACK FROST (1998)
> (3:306:00 PM ET/PT) FRED CLAUS
> (6:008:00 PM ET/PT) HOME ALONE
> (8:0010:00 PM ET/PT) ELF
> (10:00 PM12:00 AM ET/PT) NATIONAL LAMPOONS CHRISTMAS VACATION
> (12:002:00 AM ET/PT) SCROOGED
> 
> 
> Saturday, December 20
> (7:009:00 AM ET/PT) THE DOG WHO SAVED CHRISTMAS VACATION
> (9:0011:00 AM ET/PT) SANTA BUDDIES: THE LEGEND OF SANTA PAWS
> (11:00 AM12:00 PM ET/PT) THE YEAR WITHOUT A SANTA CLAUS
> (12:002:00 PM ET/PT) ARTHUR CHRISTMAS
> (2:004:00 PM ET/PT) HOME ALONE
> (4:006:00 PM ET/PT) NATIONAL LAMPOONS CHRISTMAS VACATION
> (6:008:00 PM ET/PT) ELF
> (8:0010:30 PM ET/PT) DR. SEUSS HOW THE GRINCH STOLE CHRISTMAS
> (10:30 PM1:00 AM ET/PT) HOME ALONE
> (1:00-2:00 AM ET/PT) A MISER BROTHERS CHRISTMAS
> 
> Sunday, December 21
> (7:009:00 AM ET/PT) SANTA BUDDIES: THE LEGEND OF SANTA PAWS
> (9:0011:00 AM ET/PT) ARTHUR CHRISTMAS
> (11:00 AM1:00 PM ET/PT) RICHIE RICHS CHRISTMAS WISH
> (1:00-1:30 PM ET/PT) THE LITTLE DRUMMER BOY
> (1:30-2:00 PM ET/PT) NESTOR, THE LONG EARED CHRISTMAS DONKEY
> (2:00-3:00 PM ET/PT) RUDOLPHS SHINY NEW YEAR
> (3:004:00 PM ET/PT) SANTA CLAUS IS COMIN TO TOWN
> (4:005:00 PM ET/PT) THE YEAR WITHOUT A SANTA CLAUS
> (5:007:30 PM ET/PT) DR. SEUSS HOW THE GRINCH STOLE CHRISTMAS
> (7:3010:00 PM ET/PT) HOME ALONE
> (10:00 PM12:00 AM ET/PT) THE POLAR EXPRESS
> 
> Monday, December 22
> (7:009:00 AM ET/PT) RICHIE RICHS CHRISTMAS WISH
> (9:0011:00 AM ET/PT) A DENNIS THE MENACE CHRISTMAS
> (11:00 AM1:00 PM ET/PT) UNLIKELY ANGEL
> (1:003:00 PM ET/PT) SNOWGLOBE
> (3:005:00 PM ET/PT) THE MISTLE-TONES
> (5:005:30 PM ET/PT) FROSTYS WINTER WONDERLAND
> (5:30-6:30 PM ET/PT) RUDOLPHS SHINY NEW YEAR
> (6:307:30 PM ET/PT) SANTA CLAUS IS COMIN TO TOWN
> (7:308:30 PM ET/PT) THE YEAR WITHOUT A SANTA CLAUS
> (8:30-9:00 PM ET/PT) TOY STORY THAT TIME FORGOT
> (9:0011:00 PM ET/PT) THE SANTA CLAUSE
> (12:00-2:00 AM ET/PT) RUDOLPH AND FROSTYS CHRISTMAS IN JULY
> 
> Tuesday, December 23
> (7:008:30 AM ET/PT) MICKEYS ONCE UPON A CHRISTMAS
> (8:3010:30 AM ET/PT) CHRISTMAS CUPID
> (10:30 AM12:30 PM ET/PT) SANTA BABY
> (12:302:30 PM ET/PT) SANTA BABY 2: CHRISTMAS MAYBE
> (2:304:30 PM ET/PT) HOLIDAY IN HANDCUFFS
> (4:306:30 PM ET/PT) THE SANTA CLAUSE
> (6:30-7:00 PM ET/PT) TOY STORY THAT TIME FORGOT
> (7:009:00 PM ET/PT) HOME ALONE
> (9:0011:00 PM ET/PT) THE POLAR EXPRESS
> (12:002:00 AM ET/PT) ARTHUR CHRISTMAS
> 
> Wednesday, December 24
> (7:00-7:30 AM ET/PT) MICKEYS CHRISTMAS CAROL
> (7:309:30 AM ET/PT) ARTHUR CHRISTMAS
> (11:00 AM-1:00 PM) SNOW
> (1:00 PM-3:00 PM ET/PT) JACK FROST
> (3:005:00 PM ET/PT) THE POLAR EXPRESS
> (5:007:00 PM ET/PT) HOME ALONE
> (7:009:00 PM ET/PT) NATIONAL LAMPOONS CHRISTMAS VACATION
> (9:0011:00 PM ET/PT) ELF
> (12:002:00 AM ET/PT) SCROOGED
> 
> Thursday, December 25
> (7:007:30 AM ET/PT) FROSTYS WINTER WONDERLAND
> (7:308:00 AM ET/PT) THE LITTLE DRUMMER BOY
> (8:008:30 AM ET/PT) NESTOR, THE LONG EARED CHRISTMAS DONKEY
> (8:309:00 AM ET/PT) TWAS THE NIGHT BEFORE CHRISTMAS
> (9:009:30 AM ET/PT) MICKEYS CHRISTMAS CAROL
> (11:00 AM1:00 PM ET/PT) HOME ALONE
> (1:00-2:00 PM ET/PT) RUDOLPHS SHINY NEW YEAR
> (2:003:00 PM ET/PT) SANTA CLAUS IS COMIN TO TOWN (3:004:00 PM ET/PT) THE YEAR WITHOUT A SANTA CLAUS
> (4:004:30 PM ET/PT) DISNEYS PREP & LANDING
> (4:305:00 PM ET/PT) DISNEY S PREP & LANDING: NAUGHTY VS. NICE
> (5:007:00 PM ET/PT) NATIONAL LAMPOONS CHRISTMAS VACATION
> (7:009:00 PM ET/PT) ELF
> (9:0011:00 PM ET/PT) HOME ALONE
> (12:00 AM2:00 AM ET/PT) HOME ALONE 3


----------



## mvf-m11c

becstr said:


> Hello, sorry if this has already been answered here but thought I would pop in to ask. Any ideas when WOC will switch over to the holiday version? So far, there is nothing on the calendar for this. We are there Nov 10th thru the 14th. Will we be able to catch the holiday version?



From all the different sites (Disneyland Resort News) and including from Sherry info, WoC: Winter Dreams will be back and starting on November 13, 2014 the official start up date for the holiday season.


----------



## planningjollyholiday

Thanks everyone for the advice on the holiday tour. you have put my mind at ease, and I am looking forward to it. I think the parade seats and hot chocolate will be a memorable experience for my family.


----------



## tksbaskets

Thanks *Escape2Disne*y!  This will be really helpful when planning my holiday viewing between Hallmark, Ion, ABC Family, and Lifetime.  All that PLUS a trip to DL.  

The most wonderful time of the year indeed!


----------



## tksbaskets

planningjollyholiday said:


> Thanks everyone for the advice on the holiday tour. you have put my mind at ease, and I am looking forward to it. I think the parade seats and hot chocolate will be a memorable experience for my family.



For sure!  2009










2013










Already dreaming of the gingerbread cookies!
What's not to like??

TK


----------



## Sherry E

_*Its Monday -- and its time for the Theme Week Countdown!!*_



*Only 31 DAYS Until the
Holiday Season Begins at the Disneyland Resort!!!!
*​

_*With each new week will come a different Disneyland Resort holiday theme!

As I have previously mentioned in this Superthread, Ill be showcasing a particular aspect of DLR's holiday festivities each week until early November.  Including todays theme, there are still many more themes to come over the next three weeks:  2 main weekly themes (this Countdown began with the first theme on 7/21/14, and there will be a new weekly theme today, October 13, 2014, and again on October 20, 2014); 7 mini-themes which will be featured daily from 10/27/14  11/2/14, and a final Holiday Cornucopia/These Are a Few of My Favorite Things theme on Monday, November 3, 2014 (there will be more details about what the Cornucopia can include when we get closer to that date!).

Those of you who have participated in previous Theme Week Countdowns may have noticed that this years Countdown began a couple of weeks earlier than it did last year.   I kicked off the Countdown two weeks earlier than I did in 2013, and I am ending it the week before the Holidays at DLR officially commence (which will be Thursday, November 13, 2014).  The reason for that is, once November starts and the decorations in the parks appear little by little each day, our attention shifts to learning information about and seeing photos of what is new for the current seasons celebration.  

Theme Week Countdowns are a great way to keep the photos rolling in on a regular basis and build anticipation for November at the Disneyland Resort!  They are also a way to display the different elements, nuances and details of the Holidays at DLR that may be totally new to some visitorsor previously unnoticed/undiscovered by others.  Finally, this is an excellent way for our Theme Week Countdown participants to shine a light on their wonderful photos and attract visitors to their Trip Reports, blogs, etc.  

So far, up to this point, we have covered a lot of territory.  We have explored:  Pacific Wharf and Paradise Pier;  Christmas Trees and Wreaths; Frontierland and the Jingle Jangle Jamboree; Main Street and Sleeping Beautys Winter Castle; New Orleans Square and Haunted Mansion Holiday; Cars Land; Hotels of the Disneyland Resort; Mickeys Toontown; Buena Vista Street and Hollywood Land; Its a Small World Holiday and Fantasyland; A Christmas Fantasy Parade and BelieveIn Holiday Magic Fireworks; and Holiday Character photos, PhotoPass photos and Santa Claus photos..     

Sowhat will be our thirteenth theme of 2014?  Lets remember the holidays of yesterday, whether yesterday means 2013, or 1994, or 1989, or any other year!  Lets fondly recall the random trees, wreaths, events, merchandise, costumes, food, window displays and other aspects of the Disneyland Resort Christmas/Thanksgiving/New Years season that no longer exist.  The code word is:  wings.  It may be tricky to find photos for this theme (which is the whole point!), but lets take a stroll down memory lane and see what we can come up with!*_





*In the Spotlight this Week......

DISNEYLAND RESORT -- HOLIDAYS GONE BY!!! 
(a.k.a. Seasonal Things That Are Not There Anymore!)*​




_* If you have never paid close attention to the holiday decorations when you have visited DLR from early November to early January, or if you have never visited DLR for the season prior to 2013, you may not be aware of how DLR used to deck the halls!  Although the current state of the holidays at Disneyland Resort is rewarding, many things have come and gone over the years, including decorations in both parks, at Downtown Disney and at the hotels, characters in certain holiday attire, merchandise, etc.    

Do you remember the ice rink that used to reside at the old version of the Disneyland Hotel?  Do you remember Candy Cane Lane?  Did you visit the reindeer at Santas Reindeer Round-Up?  Are you still lamenting the loss of the colorful Toontown tree?  Do you remember the great gingerbread cookie-themed ornaments and knick-knacks from 6 or 7 years ago?  

Or perhaps you are missing the more recent Court of Angels Christmas tree in New Orleans Square, and are unwilling to say goodbye to Duffy and his festive photo spot in California Adventure?  Do you find yourself trying to accept the new version of the Paradise Pier Hotel Christmas tree when you were used to the old one?

To give just a few additional examples of seasonal things that are gone and probably never coming back (aside from what I referenced in the above paragraphs), some of those would be:  

The Honor Choir segment of Winter Dreams; 

Any previous version of the gingerbread houses in Storytellers Café, Carthay Circle, White Water Snacks, Flos, etc.; 

The first Downtown Disney ice rink in 2012; 

Any holiday merchandise that has a specific year on it; 

The Radiator Winter shop sign in Cars Land in 2012; 

Santas Beach Blast or any of the old decorations in California Adventure, pre-billion dollar makeover; and 

ANY old version of the gingerbread house/display on the table of the ballroom/dining room scene in Haunted Mansion Holiday!!



I remember all of these things, and many more.  Here are some of my favorite things that have been part of Disneyland Resort holiday seasons past. *_ 



* The more recent departures on the holiday scene



The gingerbread display in Flos, and the Radiator Winter sign from the Curios shop in Cars Land  2012















The 2012 version of the Paradise Pier Hotel Christmas tree, before its interesting sea-themed makeover of 2013











Storytellers Café Gingerbread House of 2011










In 2011, Santa Duffy didnt realize that his photo spot would be gone forever by 2014!










The old (and better) Toontown tree, circa 2010.  Gone, but not forgotten.










We miss you, Golden Gate Bridge (photo from 2010)











How many of you remember the old light strands (I call it a light canopy) that hung over New Orleans Square up until a few years ago?  (Photos are from 2008)

























We miss you too, candy cane-striped CALIFORNIA letters (photo from 2008)!









The Hollywood Pictures Backlot had a few adornments as well (photos taken in 2007 or 2008)

















Now, lets stroll back even further back through the years and see what has fallen along the way



This wreath used to adorn lampposts around Toontown (this photo is from 2000)










Does anyone remember when Its a Small World Holiday looked like this (photos were taken in December 2000)?


















The characters at Goofys Kitchen used to dress in holiday attire as well (photos from 1993 and 1994)


































Holiday photo spot (in a tent, in 1993) at the Disneyland Hotel










This wreath used to adorn all lampposts along Main Street and around the Hub (photo is from 1993)












Candy Cane Lane at the Disneyland Hotel, circa 1992





*​


_*I may or may not post more photos during the week.  I seem to have so many more pictures for this theme than I was aware of, and some are quite old!

Please feel free to post your photos of Disneyland Resort  Holidays Gone By all this week, through Sunday, October 19, 2014, 11:59 p.m., P.S.T.  

Then, stay tuned for our fourteenth theme on Monday, October 20th!!  We still have quite a few themes coming up over the next 3 weeks, so get your photos ready! *_


----------



## mvf-m11c

New Orleans Square Light Canopy




















NOS Ornament lights on the 2nd floor railing which are now gone










The former NOS Christmas Wreath which is now replaced with a giant gold mask from last year.




Former Hollywood Pictures Backlot entrance 





Former Paradise Pier Christmas tree





The PP Christmas tree along with the former Golden Dreams Movie building where the Little Mermaid ride is now located.





Former Golden Gate Bridge with the Holiday decorations










CALIFORNIA Holiday letters with Candy Cane colors inside along with Mickey and Goofy.





Mickey on the C letter





Goofy on the A letter





The Magic, The Memories & You! show with the Holiday segment which is not playing anymore





Santas Reindeer Round-Up




















The original Christmas tree at Minnies House in Towntown until it was replaced with the plastic tree that came from the former Mickeys Toontown Fair at the MK in WDW






The original Christmas tree at Mickeys House in Towntown until it was replaced with the plastic tree that came from the former Mickeys Toontown Fair at the MK in WDW






The original Mickeys Toontown Christmas tree in Towntown until it was replaced with the plastic tree that came from former Mickeys Toontown Fair at the MK in WDW


----------



## Sherry E

becstr said:


> Hello, sorry if this has already been answered here but thought I would pop in to ask. Any ideas when WOC will switch over to the holiday version? So far, there is nothing on the calendar for this. We are there Nov 10th thru the 14th. Will we be able to catch the holiday version?




*becstr --*

No worries about asking something that has already been answered, but don't forget to check page 1 first, if ever you are looking for something specific -- a lot of the answers that people need will be right there, in the various posts on that page, and I update it whenever we get any new details.

For example, *this post* has a lot of info on when certain things are beginning.  The reason I say in that post that Winter Dreams and Viva Navidad will "probably" begin on 11/13/14 is that both Winter Dreams and Viva Navidad actually began 3 days after the holidays officially started in 2013 (the holidays started on a Tuesday, and those events began on Friday).  

Since the season officially begins on Thursday, 11/13/14, I am thinking that there is a _chance_ that Viva Navidad and Winter Dreams _could possibly_ begin on Friday, 11/14/14, if last year can be used as a guide.  We'll assume for the moment -- since there is no indication otherwise -- that Winter Dreams and Viva Navidad will begin when the holidays begin, on Thursday, 11/13/14.


Here is a summary that I have posted and re-posted throughout this thread, as we learn more information.  This is what we know (officially) about the season and what may or may not be happening:







> *What We Know About the Upcoming Holiday Season*​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *OFFICIAL/CONFIRMED* -- *"Holidays at the Disneyland Resort" begin* on Thursday, November 13, 2014, and end on Tuesday, January 6, 2015 ;
> 
> 
> *OFFICIAL/CONFIRMED* -- *Returning this year are:* * Haunted Mansion Holiday (which is currently already running as part of Disneyland's Halloween Time celebration, but will stay open through the Holidays); It's a Small World Holiday;  Jingle Cruise;  Believe in Holiday Magic Fireworks (in DL);  A Christmas Fantasy Parade (in DL); Sleeping Beauty's Winter Castle (in DL); Disney Viva Navidad (in DCA);  World of Color - Winter Dreams (in DCA); Olaf's Frozen Ice Rink (in DTD); and the Winter Village (in DTD)*;
> 
> 
> *OFFICIAL/CONFIRMED* -- *Big Thunder Ranch* (currently in its Halloween Carnival mode) is scheduled to be closed in some capacity from 11/1-11/6, meaning it will reopen as the *Jingle Jangle Jamboree* (or whatever Disney is calling it this year) on Friday, November 7, 2014;
> 
> 
> *OFFICIAL/CONFIRMED* -- The *Avengers Super Heroes Half-Marathon* weekend takes place at Disneyland Resort from Friday, November 14, 2014 - Sunday, November 16, 2014.
> 
> 
> *OFFICIAL/CONFIRMED* -- The *Candlelight Ceremony/Processional* will take place on Saturday, December 6, 2014, and Sunday, December 7, 2014 (there will be 2 performances each night, and the narrators have not been announced);
> 
> 
> *OFFICIAL/CONFIRMED* -- Carolers and special holiday events will return on select nights in December in  *Downtown Disney*;  see this page for more details; and
> 
> 
> *OFFICIAL/CONFIRMED* -- *Three Kings Day* will return to California Adventure from January 4 - 6, 2015.
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> *MAY OR MAY NOT BE COMING BACK IN 2014?* -- *Elf Days* (in DCA).
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> *UNOFFICIAL, BUT PROBABLE* -- *The Buena Vista Street Tree Lighting* is likely to begin on Friday, November 7th;
> 
> 
> *UNOFFICIAL, BUT PROBABLE *-- *A Christmas Fantasy Parade* will most likely be taped over Friday, 11/7 _and_ Saturday, 11/8, and some segments may possibly be taped in the days surrounding that weekend;
> 
> 
> *UNOFFICIAL, BUT PROBABLE* -- The *Mad T Party's* holiday show (in DCA) will likely return;
> 
> 
> *UNOFFICIAL, BUT PROBABLE* -- The *3 Hotels of the Disneyland Resort* will likely not be fully decorated until approximately 6-9 days before Thanksgiving, while Santa Claus and the Dickens Carolers will probably not appear at the hotels until Thanksgiving Day; and
> 
> 
> *UNOFFICIAL, BUT PROBABLE* -- *The Downtown Disney Winter Village and Olaf's Frozen Ice Rink *will most likely not go up until after the Avengers Half-Marathon Weekend is over.
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> *RUMORS, RUMORS, RUMORS (not confirmed at all)* -- A _Frozen_ sing-along, ice rink and meet & greet could be coming to Hollywood Land in California Adventure.  This was published in an article by the unofficial site MiceAge, but there has been no announcement of this by Disney at all.
> 
> ​
> 
> *Also see this Days/Dates/Events to Remember post on Page 1 of this thread, as I have updated it with the start dates for many of the above-references events, for Jazz Kitchen's Gingerbread House Building Workshop, and other significant dates that may impact your trips!  (When the dates for the crafting of the famous handmade candy canes come out, I will add those in as well!)*
> 
> ​









tksbaskets said:


> Hi,
> How did you get seats for the Candlelight Processional?  We've seen it at EPCOT and would really like to enjoy it at DL.
> 
> TK



*TK --*

HappiestHaunt was referring to 2012 (when there were 20 nights of the CP), because I mentioned the CP of 2012 in my reply to *dalstitch45* yesterday.  There are no seats unless you are a VIP, an invited guest, a Club 33 member or you book the very costly VIP tour.


​


----------



## planningjollyholiday

tksbaskets said:


> For sure!  2009
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Already dreaming of the gingerbread cookies!
> What's not to like??
> 
> TK



Awesome photos! Ok, now I am really really really excited!


----------



## kylie71

I have some from the 1990's but will have to dig for them in one of my trunks... then scan. I will post these for now, since they are on my laptop.


----------



## tksbaskets

Yesteryear 1989

The non HMH





I don't even know what part of DL this was.  Does anyone else?





Mainstreet Parade ~ it's fun to see the different swag across the street:





We don't see this float now:










2009
How things have changed in 5 years:










LOVED the NOS canopy of lights.















Can't wait to see everyone's entries this week!
TK


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

Ok, here are mine:

"California" letters in front of DCA




Duffy's Spot 




Honor Choir in WOC




Old Toon Town Tree




Old Santa M&G spot at Paradise Pier in DCA (does Santa still meet there? I haven't seen him the last two years)




Enchanted Pre-Parade (which was never meant to be long term, but still during the holidays!)




Not holiday specific, but taken in Dec - Ariel's old M&G spot


----------



## krispin41

tksbaskets said:
			
		

> For sure!  2009
> 
> 2013
> 
> Already dreaming of the gingerbread cookies!
> What's not to like??
> 
> TK



Ahhh. Gingerbread my favorite!!!!


----------



## Orbitron

New Orleans Square - Court of Angels






Tinker Bell ice rink











Duffy meet and greet


----------



## rentayenta

Great theme. This will take some archive work on my part.


----------



## kylie71

Anybody have any tips for scanning old pics to the computer?  Any special program I can use, so they are not so small?

Thanks in advance,

--Lori


----------



## mvf-m11c

kylie71 said:


> Anybody have any tips for scanning old pics to the computer?  Any special program I can use, so they are not so small?
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> 
> --Lori



There are printers that have scanners built in so it will be easy to scan old pics and put it on the hard drive. The printers have a program, CD, etc. which comes with the printer or find it online to use when scanning pictures, documents, etc. Mostly scanning pictures, documents, etc. from the scanner/printer doesn't take too much memory. I would look at a printer that has a scanner built into it.


----------



## pattyduke34

I love this weeks theme!  I do not have any far back as the first time I went was in 2005...but here are some of mine

I have not seen Stitch since then..


----------



## HappiestHaunt

I should have clarified I meant 2012.   If they ever offered packages again i would jump on that ship for the candlelight.   

It is so wonderful to see all these pictures.  We are getting Super excited for our trip in December.  Thank you to all picture posted and to Sherry who makes this thread possible and amazing!


----------



## petals

Sherry E said:


>



Poor Duffy. He looks so rejected in that photo


----------



## figment_jii

Given that it was a gingerbread house, I'm guessing that even they bring it back, it won't look exactly the same!





This was the gingerbread houses in the Cozy Cone (but I'm thinking they may not be real because they looked awfully similar from 2012 to 2013!).


----------



## Escape2Disney

The old wreath in New Orleans Square 2012





Storyteller Gingerbread House 2012




















The 'better' PPH Tree 2012


----------



## egritz

All i've got for this one is the DLH gingerbread house from last year (forgive the DTD tree, I collage all my photos instead of uploading one by one):


----------



## crystal1313

I miss the CA letters!


----------



## Sherry E

egritz said:


> All i've got for this one is the DLH gingerbread house from last year (forgive the DTD tree, I collage all my photos instead of uploading one by one):



That one doesn't count, unfortunately.

I'm pretty sure that the gingerbread castle at the DLH will be back this year.  There is no reason to think that it's gone forever.  The theme is focused on seasonal things that are gone forever (Holidays Gone By) or old versions of things.  

Do you have any photos of Duffy's photo spot from last year?  He's gone forever.  What about the Honor Choir segment of Winter Dreams?  What about Billy Hill & the Hillbillies (at the Jingle Jangle Jamboree)?  They're gone forever, although the JJJ is still there.   What about the gingerbread house in Storytellers Café or in White Water Snacks?  Any holiday merchandise that says 2013 would count as well.  What about a photo of Candy Corn Acres from Halloween Time in DCA (I'll even allow that because it's gone forever!!)??

Do you have anything along those lines?


----------



## Mouseketeers4

I'm thinking about booking the holiday tour, but I have a few questions.  Do they charge you right when you book or when you take the tour?  Is there any sort of cancellation period or are you locked in?  Thanks!


----------



## egritz

Sherry E said:


> That one doesn't count, unfortunately.
> 
> I'm pretty sure that the gingerbread castle at the DLH will be back this year.  There is no reason to think that it's gone forever.  The theme is focused on seasonal things that are gone forever (Holidays Gone By) or old versions of things.
> 
> Do you have any photos of Duffy's photo spot from last year?  He's gone forever.  What about the Honor Choir segment of Winter Dreams?  What about Billy Hill & the Hillbillies (at the Jingle Jangle Jamboree)?  They're gone forever, although the JJJ is still there.   What about the gingerbread house in Storytellers Café or in White Water Snacks?  Any holiday merchandise that says 2013 would count as well.  What about a photo of Candy Corn Acres from Halloween Time in DCA (I'll even allow that because it's gone forever!!)??
> 
> Do you have anything along those lines?



Silly me, I thought they did a different one at the DLH each year. You are so nice to point out other options! No duffy, but I do have the Hillbillies (forgot about them being gone)... bottom pictures of the collage







I thought we did take pics of the Storytellers gingerbread house, but it must not have made my final cut of pictures to edit and post on our website, lol.


----------



## tksbaskets

Mouseketeers4 said:


> I'm thinking about booking the holiday tour, but I have a few questions.  Do they charge you right when you book or when you take the tour?  Is there any sort of cancellation period or are you locked in?  Thanks!



Hi,
I paid when I booked then picked up the tickets when we got to the park.  I know the castmember went over the cancellation policy with me but I don't recall what it was.  

TK


----------



## dolphingirl47

Mouseketeers4 said:


> I'm thinking about booking the holiday tour, but I have a few questions.  Do they charge you right when you book or when you take the tour?  Is there any sort of cancellation period or are you locked in?  Thanks!



I booked a different tour yesterday, but I am sure the rules are the same for all the tours. I had to pay when I made the booking and was told that it is non-refundable.

Corinna


----------



## Speechphi

We've only been once to the (modern) holidays at DLR; I went in 1985 but have no idea if my parents took any pictures of anything holiday-ish (if DL even had holiday decor then!)

I can't remember if I shared the now-gone reindeer when I shared my Reindeer Round-Up pics already:





This was at the entrance in Nov 2011, and it hasn't been there since...not sure that it's very "holiday" though:





Toontown Morning Madness (with some holiday decorations in the background)





And lastly, Phineas & Ferb's Rockin' Holiday Party, which I've heard is no more.





I will say, I've been taking notes this year of all the themes, so when we go in December I'll make sure to take specific pictures


----------



## Sailorwife

We are going on our first trip to DL Nov. 11th-15th. I have learned so much from this thread & I love the pictures!

I just have a question about the Holiday Tour. Does anyone remember about what time the tour started? The CM on the phone said the tours start Nov. 14th but did not know the times. 

Thanks! I appreciate the help! We are super excited about our trip!


----------



## crystal1313

I'm sure this has been brought up and I missed it....but any tips/ideas of how to handle crowds during the CP? We've been there before during CP, but it seems like it is SO much more popular now and I don't know what to expect crowd wise.  Just totally avoid MSUSA and town square? Avoid DL all together and go to DCA?   TIA!  We only have 2 days in the parks (Dec. 6-7) and want to maximize our time.


----------



## Escape2Disney

crystal1313 said:


> I'm sure this has been brought up and I missed it....but any tips/ideas of how to handle crowds during the CP? We've been there before during CP, but it seems like it is SO much more popular now and I don't know what to expect crowd wise.  Just totally avoid MSUSA and town square? Avoid DL all together and go to DCA?   TIA!  We only have 2 days in the parks (Dec. 6-7) and want to maximize our time.



I've only been to DLR during CP once.  It was 2012 when they had the 20 nights of CP.  We really didn't have any issues.  In the late afternoon and evening, we'd avoid Main Street and take the monorail out of the park when needed.  We were there 6 days and only got trapped by the crowds once - the last day.  There was something I wanted to buy at the Emporium before we left for the last time, so I braved the crowds and worked my way down to the store.  Even then it wasn't too horrible.


----------



## krispin41

tksbaskets said:


> Hi,
> I paid when I booked then picked up the tickets when we got to the park.  I know the castmember went over the cancellation policy with me but I don't recall what it was.
> 
> TK



Is it 30 days out for the tour? I just need to make sure I have the day marked on my calendar.

Also, opinions please, I am for sure planning on taking the Holiday tour. Would you schedule Fantasmic dessert the same day? My days in the park are Thursday 12/11(well actually 12/10, but getting in late) (already booked Carthay Circle WOC lunch for Thursday) and I have a partial day in the park on Saturday 12/13 (flight leaves at 7:30pm) So I am thinking Friday the 12th for the Tour and possibly Fantasmic dessert. I have seen it before (with dessert). This is a solo trip, so I am free to do whatever I want.


----------



## crystal1313

Escape2Disney said:


> I've only been to DLR during CP once.  It was 2012 when they had the 20 nights of CP.  We really didn't have any issues.  In the late afternoon and evening, we'd avoid Main Street and take the monorail out of the park when needed.  We were there 6 days and only got trapped by the crowds once - the last day.  There was something I wanted to buy at the Emporium before we left for the last time, so I braved the crowds and worked my way down to the store.  Even then it wasn't too horrible.



Thanks!  That's the last time I was there for CP too and thought they did a great job with crowd control in town Square....but I'm worried now that it's down to 2 days again, it will be more crowded.  We will have fun no matter what, I'm just curious what to expect.


----------



## Sherry E

Great photo contributions so far, everyone!!!  I have logged all of the posts.  It's hard to believe we just have one more Theme Week after this one, before we launch the lightning round of mini-daily themes!!  Time has flown by!


​


Peppermint Pandemonium/Holiday Hoopla Watch:   

Dunkin' Donuts has released its "Eggnoggin'" flavored ground coffee -- you can see it HERE, right above Trader Joe's two pumpkin-y items!!

​




DisneyJamieCA said:


> Old Santa M&G spot at Paradise Pier in DCA (does Santa still meet there? I haven't seen him the last two years)




*Jamie --*

No more Santa on the Pier.  There is usually a character or two in that gazebo spot, but Santa has been gone from there since Buena Vista Street opened and he moved into Elias & Co.





rentayenta said:


> Great theme. This will take some archive work on my part.



*Jenny --*

I know you have at least a couple of photos to use for the theme, even if you don't have time to comb through the archives!  I've seen you post them in previous theme weeks.






HappiestHaunt said:


> I should have clarified I meant 2012.   If they ever offered packages again i would jump on that ship for the candlelight.
> 
> It is so wonderful to see all these pictures.  We are getting Super excited for our trip in December.  Thank you to all picture posted and to Sherry who makes this thread possible and amazing!



*HappiestHaunt --*

Thank you for the kind words.  I appreciate it!

You know, that Candlelight situation is so frustrating.  I think it was a blessing and a curse that Disney did the 20-night run in 2012.  If they hadn't done that, I probably would not have seen it.  Many of us probably would not have seen it.  However, they managed to gain a whole new crop of CP fans because of those 20 nights, and now there are only 2 nights for the fans to enjoy.  

I think it was a big mistake going from 2 nights to 20 nights and back to 2 nights!  I can understand that Main Street took a financial hit because of the 20 nights, but there has to be a middle ground between 2 nights and 20 nights.  Two nights = too few.  Twenty nights = too many for Disneyland.  They could have tried 10 nights, or maybe 6 nights or something.  A compromise.

Nonetheless, last year I tried the "standing mode" of seeing the CP -- I wanted to see Kurt Russell narrate since I had only seen Lou Diamond Phillips narrate it the prior year.  While the Ceremony is still beautiful, haunting, intimate, moving, and all of that, standing leaves something to be desired when you have already experienced seats!!

I am hoping that with this back alley work behind Main Street -- put there for the sole purpose of opening up walkways to ease the traffic flow -- maybe someone will get the bright idea to bring back the CP for more than 2 nights!




petals said:


> Poor Duffy. He looks so rejected in that photo



*petals --*

I know!  I was originally going to choose a different Duffy photo from my albums, to use for the introduction post, but I remembered I had taken that photo and I had to use it because it fit so well with Duffy being booted from his photo spot in DCA forever!  He is sad!





figment_jii said:


> Given that it was a gingerbread house, I'm guessing that even they bring it back, it won't look exactly the same!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was the gingerbread houses in the Cozy Cone (but I'm thinking they may not be real because they looked awfully similar from 2012 to 2013!).



*figment_jii --*

Yes, the Carthay Circle gingerbread house -- as long as it is freshly made -- would be different each year, as are the ones in Storytellers Café and White Water Snacks (and the one in Haunted Mansion Holiday, of course).  So, if Carthay ever decides to bring back the gingerbread house/cottage, it will likely be a fresh one with a new design.

I noticed last year that the Cozy Cone gingerbread set-up looked just about identical to the 2012 version and I think you're right -- it's probably not real.

Supposedly there was also a small gingerbread house in Fiddler, Fifer & Practical Café in 2012, but I never saw it and no one seems to have a photo of it.  It may have been behind the counter -- I'm not sure.

By the way, I think that next week's theme will be a good one for you!  We won't reveal it, of course, but I think you'll have a lot of photos to contribute!





egritz said:


> Silly me, I thought they did a different one at the DLH each year. You are so nice to point out other options! No duffy, but I do have the Hillbillies (forgot about them being gone)... bottom pictures of the collage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought we did take pics of the Storytellers gingerbread house, but it must not have made my final cut of pictures to edit and post on our website, lol.



*egritz --*

Yep, Billy Hill and the Hillbillies are gone forever...and now entertaining folks over at Knott's Berry Farm (under a different name).  I'm glad you found a photo to use!

That DLH gingerbread Castle was new last year, but it was not real (despite the piped-in smell of gingerbread wafting through the air), so I expect that it will be back and will look exactly the same this year!  I wish that they'd put a real one in that lobby -- like the giant gingerbread house at the Grand Floridian at WDW.






Speechphi said:


> ...I will say, I've been taking notes this year of all the themes, so when we go in December I'll make sure to take specific pictures



*Speechphi --*

Good!  You will need them for next year's Countdown!  

After this week's theme we still have 9 more themes to go, though 7 of them will be during the rapid fire-warp speed-lightning round of mini-daily themes.  And the final theme -- Holiday Cornucopia -- will be something that anyone should be able to participate in, as long as they have any kind of holiday photo from anywhere (doesn't have to be a Disney photo, though it can be)!  

So out of all of the remaining themes, you should be able to scrape up at least a few more, I think.  There will probably also be a theme or two for which several people don't have photos or can't find the photos in enough time to make it in before the deadline, so it will get more difficult for everyone over the next 3 weeks!





Sailorwife said:


> We are going on our first trip to DL Nov. 11th-15th. I have learned so much from this thread & I love the pictures!
> 
> I just have a question about the Holiday Tour. Does anyone remember about what time the tour started? The CM on the phone said the tours start Nov. 14th but did not know the times.
> 
> Thanks! I appreciate the help! We are super excited about our trip!



Welcome, *Sailorwife*!

Thank you for joining us!

The phone CM said that the tours begin on 11/14/14 this year?  Hmmmm.... That is new, if they gave you the correct info.  Thank you for letting us know that!  Usually the Holiday Time tour begins on the day that the holiday season officially begins -- so I was completely expecting an 11/13/14 start date!  How interesting that they are starting it on Friday, 11/14 instead!  Leave it to Disney to switch things up on me when I think I have them figured out.

Someone else who has done the tour will confirm or deny, but I _think_ that the later tour begins in the range of 3 p.m. or 3:30 p.m. (that's the one that will put you in front of It's a Small World Holiday when the colored lights are on), and the earlier tour begins somewhere around 11:30 or noon.




crystal1313 said:


> I'm sure this has been brought up and I missed it....but any tips/ideas of how to handle crowds during the CP? We've been there before during CP, but it seems like it is SO much more popular now and I don't know what to expect crowd wise.  Just totally avoid MSUSA and town square? Avoid DL all together and go to DCA?   TIA!  We only have 2 days in the parks (Dec. 6-7) and want to maximize our time.



*crystal1313 --*

I think that what *Carrie/Escape2Disney* said is good advice.  Just avoid Town Square and Main Street, the Hub, etc. around late afternoon and beyond.  The first CP should start at 5:30 p.m. and the second one should start at 8 p.m.  I can't recall how long the CP is, but it seems like Town Square will be packed until at least 9 p.m.  It might not be a bad time to head to DCA or to one of the hotels, though I expect that others will head to DCA as well.  Or, just stay way at the back of Disneyland, far, far away from Main Street!

One thing that might end up working in your favor is the back alley project behind Main Street (to assist in traffic flow). If it works effectively, that should alleviate some of the crowds coming and going _around_ the crowds already packed in to see the CP.


----------



## dalstitch45

Sherry E said:


> Well, hello there, *dalstitch45*!
> 
> Thank you for the kind words!  I'm so glad that this thread has been of help, and I'm very happy you joined in again!.
> 
> It's good to see you again!  Not only did you do the Holiday Time tour, but you are also another person who has seen the Candlelight Processional and Ceremony!   (I remember that you saw it during the 20-night marathon in 2012 -- before I saw my first CP that year -- and then you were there again on Blair Underwood's night in 2013, too.   Am I correct or losing my mind? )
> 
> So are you headed back for the holidays this year too?  It's such a gorgeous time of year, isn't it?



You are correct on all counts Sherry.  You are not losing your mind.  I am going this year also.  I love Christmastime at DLR.  I think it is my favorite time of the year to go.  Any word yet on the narrator for this year, or is it too soon?  I can't wait.  I am so excited!  All I can think about are the treats, holiday food offerings, decorations, atmosphere.  Ok, everything.

I wish I could figure out another way to post pictures.  For some reason, I can't post anything from Photobucket.  I have been trying to post on your thread two years in a row.  I am really frustrated.  In any event, I can still post comments for now.


----------



## Jenasweetemotion

dalstitch45 said:


> I wish I could figure out another way to post pictures.  For some reason, I can't post anything from Photobucket.  I have been trying to post on your thread two years in a row.  I am really frustrated.  In any event, I can still post comments for now.



I don't know if you have a FB account with pictures uploaded to it but I get the photo's I am going to post from my FB albums. You copy image link and then on top of the reply to thread there is an insert image button click that and paste the photo link and click preview to see if it worked. Anyway hope you are able to post.


----------



## KCmike

Fun theme and yet it makes me a little sad to see these wonderful things of yesterland.


----------



## sgrap

I've only been to DLR once during Christmas time, in 2005, so I don't really know what is still there and what is gone, but I'll take a stab at some I think are oldies.  















When the Fantasmic Dessert seating was on the balcony of where the Dream Suite is now:






I purposely rotated all those pictures and saved them on Photobucket before uploading . . . why did they go back to sideways?!?  I'm sorry!


----------



## kylie71

Testing, these are so small......   I cannot believe the BIG hair! we had!


----------



## KCmike

Was that a camcorder or a suitcase in that last shot?


----------



## planningjollyholiday

Sailorwife said:
			
		

> We are going on our first trip to DL Nov. 11th-15th. I have learned so much from this thread & I love the pictures!
> 
> I just have a question about the Holiday Tour. Does anyone remember about what time the tour started? The CM on the phone said the tours start Nov. 14th but did not know the times.
> 
> Thanks! I appreciate the help! We are super excited about our trip!



If you go on the disneyland website you can find the tours and events link. From there you can find the holiday tour. If you click on the calendar it will tell you the start times for that day.


----------



## Jenasweetemotion

This is from Reindeer Roundup 2009





Ridding in the back on the Monorail 2009






Not much Christmas or Holiday in this pictures but it was during Dec 2009





Looking across 2009





Now to go have a bowl of Winter Wonderland!


----------



## mvf-m11c

I see that you posted some pictures from the scanner Lori. I can recommend you on a program to use to crop your pictures so they won't be too big. If you are using a PC, you can use the paint program. You can crop it down and to be able to to fit your whole picture. I really like your third picture of the old Disneyland Hotel where it had the marina with the boats. When I looked at your last picture what Mike saw and it looked like an old camcorder. 

Here are some old one's from the "Fantasy on Parade Christmas" parade from 1985.


----------



## dolphingirl47

Sailorwife said:


> We are going on our first trip to DL Nov. 11th-15th. I have learned so much from this thread & I love the pictures!
> 
> I just have a question about the Holiday Tour. Does anyone remember about what time the tour started? The CM on the phone said the tours start Nov. 14th but did not know the times.
> 
> Thanks! I appreciate the help! We are super excited about our trip!



It looks like there are different starting time for every day. The times for November 14 show as 12:00 PM, 12:05 PM, 2:45 PM, 2:50 PM and 2:55 PM and  for November 15 show as 12:00 PM, 2:45 PM, 2:50 PM and 2:55 PM. When I checked out another tour on Sunday, it showed that the Holiday Tour starts at November 12th, which I was very surprised about so I don't think they have the final schedule sorted out yet and it may well start on November 13th.

Corinna


----------



## kylie71

KCmike said:


> Was that a camcorder or a suitcase in that last shot?


Lol, Mike!  It looks like I am filming a REAL movie with the size if that thing! I remember how my shoulder ached at night. Now I have a Handi Cam... wow, how times have changed!!  

Brett:  Thanks for your suggestion's, I know how to use paint, I will give it a try!  The quality and colors are so bad, on these old camera's....  I have no idea what kind it was either. 

Yes, that was the Disneyland Hotel before the big reno...   I miss it the old way! I really miss the Monorail Café!! 

--Lori




Here are a few more:   My Mom, me, my niece and a little friend...  1993






My sister, my Mom, and niece and friend Laurie
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 1993


----------



## Mouseketeers4

dolphingirl47 said:


> I booked a different tour yesterday, but I am sure the rules are the same for all the tours. I had to pay when I made the booking and was told that it is non-refundable.
> 
> Corinna



Thanks for the info.  I was planning to upgrade to an AP in the park but I'm assuming I need to already have my AP when booking the tour to receive the discount.


----------



## wdwmoose

Ms Sherry, knower of all things DL holiday - I was wondering if you cold help me understand the week before the parade taping. We purposefully chose our trip to be the week between Halloween and the parade taping (So, Monday, Nov 3 - Wednesday, Nov 5th in park). What can we expect? Hours are crazy short and I  am under the impression that crowds will be quite small... well, at least in relative DL terms. Will we get to experience the changeover of the park from Halloween to Christmas? Any chance we'll hit a soft opening for a parade or fireworks or other Holiday-themed thing? Have you ever gone during that week to see the changeover? Predictions (which I won't hold you accountable for, should they not come true)?


----------



## JadeDarkstar

[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Sailorwife

dolphingirl47 said:


> It looks like there are different starting time for every day. The times for November 14 show as 12:00 PM, 12:05 PM, 2:45 PM, 2:50 PM and 2:55 PM and  for November 15 show as 12:00 PM, 2:45 PM, 2:50 PM and 2:55 PM. When I checked out another tour on Sunday, it showed that the Holiday Tour starts at November 12th, which I was very surprised about so I don't think they have the final schedule sorted out yet and it may well start on November 13th.
> 
> Corinna



Thanks SherryE & Dolphingirl47! It did seem the CM on the phone was a little unsure! I can book tomorrow so hopefully it will all be sorted out by then!


----------



## Phoenixrising

I think I've got a few to share from last year:

Gingerbread village at I think Trolley Treats:


DSC06543 by greytyetti!, on Flickr

Billie Hill and the Hillbillies....I'm going to miss them regardless the time of year.


DSC06702 by greytyetti!, on Flickr

The 2011 HM Gingerbread house:


DSC04988 by greytyetti!, on Flickr

The 2013 Gingerbread house


DSC06578 by greytyetti!, on Flickr


----------



## Sailorwife

Just booked the Holiday Tour for Nov. 14th. The CM did confirm that was the first day of the tour. I was thinking 30 days was tomorrow so I just called to confirm some times & discovered I can't count! Booked that & Fantasmic Desert Package! Excited!


----------



## figment_jii

Sherry E said:


> Yes, the Carthay Circle gingerbread house -- as long as it is freshly made -- would be different each year, as are the ones in Storytellers Café and White Water Snacks (and the one in Haunted Mansion Holiday, of course).  So, if Carthay ever decides to bring back the gingerbread house/cottage, it will likely be a fresh one with a new design.


I totally forgot about the gingerbread houses in HMH!  I've been happily posting them over on the Halloween SuperThread and it didn't dawn on me that they were also Christmas/Holiday!    Can't wait to see next week's thread!  

I was so excited when I saw the DLH gingerbread house at first and then I realized it was plastic (or whatever non-edible material it was made of). I thought that DLH was being like WDW and creating gingerbread sculptures, but alas, they were not.


----------



## Pheran

wdwmoose said:


> Ms Sherry, knower of all things DL holiday - I was wondering if you cold help me understand the week before the parade taping. We purposefully chose our trip to be the week between Halloween and the parade taping (So, Monday, Nov 3 - Wednesday, Nov 5th in park). What can we expect? Hours are crazy short and I  am under the impression that crowds will be quite small... well, at least in relative DL terms. Will we get to experience the changeover of the park from Halloween to Christmas? Any chance we'll hit a soft opening for a parade or fireworks or other Holiday-themed thing? Have you ever gone during that week to see the changeover? Predictions (which I won't hold you accountable for, should they not come true)?



I don't want to speak for Sherry, but I think you are a little too early as most of the soft openings seem to be starting on Friday 11/7, such as the Christmas parade and holiday fireworks.


----------



## rentayenta

I went through 2,000+ pics last night and this was all I could find. I know I've got more especially of DCA and the candy cane DCA letters.


----------



## Misskitty3

Here is mine...


----------



## marlana323

Hi All.  Another tour question....  Our flight gets into SNA at 1:00 on Sunday the 7th.  Do you think we could book the late holiday tour that day (the 3:00 one)?  Or would we be pushing it?  I thought that would be a fun way to start but then I thought maybe I was pushing it....

Thank you!!!


----------



## Sherry E

*It looks like the Avengers Half-Marathon weekend is coming back in 2015.  I'm sure it has been announced/posted/publicized in a more 'Disney-official' location, but I just happened to see it this morning on a MousePlanet RSS feed.  The dates in 2015 will be November 12-15 (Thursday-Sunday), whereas this year the dates are 11/14-11/16.

I have to say that I wish Disney wouldn't do the marathon weekend at the precise time the holidays will be starting.  They don't have a marathon at the beginning of Halloween Time or anywhere in the middle of Halloween Time -- and that's considered the off-peak season.  Why they would put a marathon at the start of the holiday season is baffling to me -- especially for a second year in a row, when they're not even sure how things will go with the marathon next month.  *



​




wdwmoose said:


> Ms Sherry, knower of all things DL holiday - I was wondering if you cold help me understand the week before the parade taping. We purposefully chose our trip to be the week between Halloween and the parade taping (So, Monday, Nov 3 - Wednesday, Nov 5th in park). What can we expect? Hours are crazy short and I  am under the impression that crowds will be quite small... well, at least in relative DL terms. Will we get to experience the changeover of the park from Halloween to Christmas? Any chance we'll hit a soft opening for a parade or fireworks or other Holiday-themed thing? Have you ever gone during that week to see the changeover? Predictions (which I won't hold you accountable for, should they not come true)?



Welcome back, *wdwmoose*!

I've not gone during that specific week in between Halloween Time and the holidays because my goal is to be there when it's Halloween Time or the holidays!  I'm not trying to avoid those time frames -- I am trying to be there, smack dab in the middle of them!  Low crowds are not the top/main priority for me.  Heavy crowds are an issue and I avoid the reallllly insane time frames, but I'd rather be there in the middle of full-scale holiday merriment or full-scale Halloween Time fun and deal with a certain level of crowds than to miss out on those seasons with lower crowds.

However, as I do stay plugged in to the holidays and Halloween Time all year long and I pay a lot of attention to reports that come in on this board and all around the Internet, this is what I have learned and can predict:

You will most likely not see any signs of Halloween because Halloween Time ends on 10/31.  The only thing you might even _potentially_ see is Ghost Galaxy, but the last time I checked the calendar it appeared that it would be closed on 11/3 (which would mean that the Halloween overlay is being removed).  Haunted Mansion Holiday will be open, of course., so you will see that.  You may seem some lingering Halloween merchandise if it hasn't all been cleared away.

If Disney wanted to extend Halloween Time they could easily stretch it out to Sunday, 11/2, but they (Disney's Enhancement Team) has to work quickly to remove signs of Halloween from Main Street in preparation for the Christmas parade taping (the bulk of which will be taped on 11/7 and probably on 11/8 too, but certain separate segments for the ABC Christmas Day special may be randomly taped in the parks even before 11/7), and they have to get the parks in Christmas mode for those potential random segments. 

You'll see more of the Christmas decorations going up in the parks each day. The snow will already be on the Castle.

You'll probably see a lot of Holiday merchandise in the shops, as that begins to come in even before 10/31.  I'm not sure if the holiday food items will be available yet, or if the Halloween Time food items might still be available.  Maybe a bit of both.

Yes, the crowds are supposedly smaller because it won't be Halloween Time and it won't be the Holidays yet.

Nothing Holiday-ish will really be starting before 11/7.  As it is, the holidays do not _officially_ begin until 11/13, so if Disney wanted to run the holiday fireworks and parade from 11/7-11/9 and then _not_ run them on 11/10-11/12, they could do it.  Nothing is guaranteed to be happening until 11/13 (or later), but the standard pattern has been to begin/soft open the holiday fireworks and Christmas parade for the public on the weekend when the parade is taped -- and that's when IASWH will open as well.

IASW is scheduled to be closed through 11/6, as is the area devoted to Jingle Jangle Jamboree/Big Thunder Ranch, so those will not open until 11/7 either.







Sailorwife said:


> Just booked the Holiday Tour for Nov. 14th. The CM did confirm that was the first day of the tour. I was thinking 30 days was tomorrow so I just called to confirm some times & discovered I can't count! Booked that & Fantasmic Desert Package! Excited!



*Sailorwife --*

Again, thank you for letting us know this, as the delayed start date is a brand new thing!  The tour has always begun on the first day of the season, so it makes me wonder why they are not beginning it on that day this year.  I wonder if there is something else scheduled to happen on 11/13 that Disney felt would conflict with the tour somehow?  Hmmm.... 

I also wonder why Disney is even saying that the holidays begin on 11/13?  Why not just say the holiday season begins on 11/14?  It's only a 1-day difference.  They always began their seasons on Fridays until a few years ago, so it would have been easy to do it that way this year.  This, too, makes me wonder if there is some special 'thing' happening on 11/13 (which is yet to be revealed) that necessitates beginning the season on that date instead of one day later.





Pheran said:


> I don't want to speak for Sherry, but I think you are a little too early as most of the soft openings seem to be starting on Friday 11/7, such as the Christmas parade and holiday fireworks.



*Pheran --*

Yep! As it is, 11/7 is rather early to be starting so many things (the Christmas parade, the holiday fireworks, Jingle Jangle Jamboree, IASWH and whatever else) when the holidays don't even officially begin until 6 days after that, so the chances of anything beginning even _before_ 11/7 are slim-to-none.


----------



## wdwmoose

Pheran said:


> I don't want to speak for Sherry, but I think you are a little too early as most of the soft openings seem to be starting on Friday 11/7, such as the Christmas parade and holiday fireworks.



Thanks, Pheran! I welcome other input too. I was just hedging my bets by calling her out. If anyone's been there during that time it's probably her.




Thanks, Sherry!


----------



## gottalovepluto

marlana323 said:


> Hi All.  Another tour question....  Our flight gets into SNA at 1:00 on Sunday the 7th.  Do you think we could book the late holiday tour that day (the 3:00 one)?  Or would we be pushing it?  I thought that would be a fun way to start but then I thought maybe I was pushing it....
> 
> Thank you!!!



While theoretically you're okay (22 min SNA to DL on google maps you could be in the parks by 2pm) I personally wouldn't risk it. What is Disney's refund/reschedule policy for tours? 

Amongst the time consuming things you may have to do before tour starts: luggage gathering time, car rental/shuttle/taxi time, parking & getting tram to the parks, security check (should be quick especially since you'll just have cleared TSA) ticket redemption (that time of day this will be quick unless you have a hiccup) and the holiday tour page says check-in is at least 15 minutes prior to the tour. (I'm assuming no hotel check-in obviously.) Also, will anyone in the crew be hungry? It seems like you may be flying during lunch time and while there is a snack on the tour there's no meal.

While it sounds like a great way to start a Xmas vacation maybe you could do a nice dinner the first night to kick everything off and tour the next day when a lot less could go wrong- but I'm a rather cautious person in general!


----------



## Angrose

Hi Sherry,
I've been lurking on this thread for quite some time since we are planning our very first holiday trip to DLR for the weekend after Thanksgiving. Thank you so much for all the information and advice you provide, it's so valuable!
Here's a question I can't seem to find an answer to. When do they switch over from the Thanksgiving treats and offerings to the Christmas ones? We will be arriving Friday after Thanksgiving and leaving the following Monday. We LOVE pumpkin-flavored treats. I especially would like to try the pumpkin yule log and the pumpkin beignets. Do you think they will still be around just after Thanksgiving or will they immediately switch over to the more Christmas-y flavors? I'm not a fan of gingerbread 
Thanks!


----------



## petals

Did you all see one of the ladies from the podcast posted on her twitter page that there was some holiday merchandise in the parks already. Three Christmassy tops. 



Sailorwife said:


> Just booked the Holiday Tour for Nov. 14th. The CM did confirm that was the first day of the tour. I was thinking 30 days was tomorrow so I just called to confirm some times & discovered I can't count! Booked that & Fantasmic Desert Package! Excited!



Technically 20 days is tomorrow because october has 31 days... It's interesting that you could book a day sooner wondering will the same work with the Walt tour if I try a day earlier


----------



## JadeDarkstar

I booked the tour today, and wow guess what I found out. 
The Ice rink is supposed to be open in DTD by the date of the race because it is supposed to go along and open the same day DL's holiday starts. she said nov 13th.


----------



## figment_jii

Sherry E said:


> It looks like the Avengers Half-Marathon weekend is coming back in 2015.  I'm sure it has been announced/posted/publicized in a more 'Disney-official' location, but I just happened to see it this morning on a MousePlanet RSS feed.  The dates in 2015 will be November 12-15 (Thursday-Sunday), whereas this year the dates are 11/14-11/16.
> 
> I have to say that I wish Disney wouldn't do the marathon weekend at the precise time the holidays will be starting.  They don't have a marathon at the beginning of Halloween Time or anywhere in the middle of Halloween Time -- and that's considered the off-peak season.  Why they would put a marathon at the start of the holiday season is baffling to me -- especially for a second year in a row, when they're not even sure how things will go with the marathon next month.


I saw where RunDisney announced the Disneyland half marathon will be on September 4 to 6 in 2015.  So assuming the HalloweenTime schedule holds, they'll _just_ miss the start of the Halloween season.
http://www.rundisney.com/disneyland-half-marathon/

The RunDisney facebook page has the 2015/2016 calendar posted, which includes the Avenger's Half Marathon for 11/12-11/15 in 2015.
https://www.facebook.com/RunDisney/...057592786878/1026529284039700/?type=1&theater

I honestly something think the different departments in Disney do not always talk with each other before scheduling events/activities.  Either that of they're just really confident that it'll go well this year, so they're scheduling it again for next year at the same time.  Registration doesn't open for a while, so they can always change it if things go badly this year.  I'm hopefully that it'll all work out...


----------



## Sherry E

Angrose said:


> Hi Sherry,
> I've been lurking on this thread for quite some time since we are planning our very first holiday trip to DLR for the weekend after Thanksgiving. Thank you so much for all the information and advice you provide, it's so valuable!
> Here's a question I can't seem to find an answer to. When do they switch over from the Thanksgiving treats and offerings to the Christmas ones? We will be arriving Friday after Thanksgiving and leaving the following Monday. We LOVE pumpkin-flavored treats. I especially would like to try the pumpkin yule log and the pumpkin beignets. Do you think they will still be around just after Thanksgiving or will they immediately switch over to the more Christmas-y flavors? I'm not a fan of gingerbread
> Thanks!



*Angrose --*

Hello there!  Welcome! 

Thank you for the kind words -- I appreciate it, and I'm glad that this thread has been valuable and helpful.  I am happy you decided to join us. 

Let's see... about holiday food/snacks --

First, the yule log.  There is a "Fall (pumpkin) version" and a holiday version. From what I have been able to deduce over the last couple of years, the Fall version of the log (which first arrives for Halloween Time) seems to be available at least all the way up until mid-November.  It's very possible that the Fall log could still be around over Thanksgiving weekend, but I would not be shocked if the holiday log pops up right after Thanksgiving day, though.  

I think that there is a really good chance that the pumpkin beignets could be around all through Thanksgiving weekend and your trip.  In fact, I think that I have read about the pumpkin beignets being around into the holiday season (which includes Thanksgiving weekend).  Even if the gingerbread beignets are released too, the pumpkin ones will probably still be around.

You will likely also still be able to find pumpkin pie in various places, if you like that.  I kind of think that the pumpkin fudge may even still be available at the end of November.

I've noticed that there are some food items and snacks that are definitively on the "Halloween" side of things, and some items that are clearly "Holiday/Christmas" items, but there isn't really a wide array of Thanksgiving-only items, and there isn't a sharp switch from one theme to the other.   There are some Thanksgiving-specific things, but Thanksgiving is more the transitional period of time that can kind of work with the pumpkin-y Halloween things and with the general "holiday season" flavors that carry through to Christmas.

There are plenty of treats to eat without eating any gingerbread (or peppermint) -- lots of cupcakes, cookies, pretzel rods, marshmallow wands, etc.

I am working on a comprehensive list of DLR Holiday season food items to go with my comprehensive list of Halloween/Fall food items, so stay tuned for that.  Hopefully I will have it done by next week.  





petals said:


> Did you all see one of the ladies from the podcast posted on her twitter page that there was some holiday merchandise in the parks already. Three Christmassy tops.
> 
> Technically 20 days is tomorrow because october has 31 days... It's interesting that you could book a day sooner wondering will the same work with the Walt tour if I try a day earlier



*petals --*

I must give *figment_jii* credit for posting links to photos of new Christmasy items in this very thread within the last couple of weeks -- *HERE*!  Were those what you saw on Twitter?  

As far as tour booking windows -- over the years I have noticed that some people report being able to book earlier than 30 days, and sometimes it's exactly 30 days, and sometimes it's just under 30 days.  There doesn't seem to be a truly reliable schedule for booking!





JadeDarkstar said:


> I booked the tour today, and wow guess what I found out.
> The Ice rink is supposed to be open in DTD by the date of the race because it is supposed to go along and open the same day DL's holiday starts. she said nov 13th.



*JadeDarkstar --*

I hope so!  I really hope there is a way for Disney to put the rink, the giant Christmas tree and the Winter Village up without causing traffic flow issues for the race-related crowds and foot traffic.  I hate when DLR starts certain things on one day, certain things on another day and then more things on another day.  I would rather that everything gets going at the same time!





figment_jii said:


> I saw where RunDisney announced the Disneyland half marathon will be on September 4 to 6 in 2015.  So assuming the HalloweenTime schedule holds, they'll _just_ miss the start of the Halloween season.
> http://www.rundisney.com/disneyland-half-marathon/
> 
> The RunDisney facebook page has the 2015/2016 calendar posted, which includes the Avenger's Half Marathon for 11/12-11/15 in 2015.
> https://www.facebook.com/RunDisney/...057592786878/1026529284039700/?type=1&theater
> 
> I honestly something think the different departments in Disney do not always talk with each other before scheduling events/activities.  Either that of they're just really confident that it'll go well this year, so they're scheduling it again for next year at the same time.  Registration doesn't open for a while, so they can always change it if things go badly this year.  I'm hopefully that it'll all work out...



*figment_jii --*

Thanks for the confirmation info!   I think I follow the RunDisney page on Facebook (I follow every other Disney-related page on Facebook, so that must be in there too!), but their stuff is never on my News Feed and I probably wouldn't have thought to go directly to their page unless I was looking for certain info.  I just happened to see the MousePlanet update about the 2015 marathon weekend come through on the RSS feed and I thought, "Well, they are usually good about only posting things after they get confirmation," (unlike MiceChat, which posts a lot of rumors and "maybe" stories), "so the race must be happening again in November 2015."


----------



## petals

Sherry E said:


> I must give *figment_jii* credit for posting links to photos of new Christmasy items in this very thread within the last couple of weeks -- *HERE*!  Were those what you saw on Twitter?
> 
> As far as tour booking windows -- over the years I have noticed that some people report being able to book earlier than 30 days, and sometimes it's exactly 30 days, and sometimes it's just under 30 days.  There doesn't seem to be a truly reliable schedule for booking!



I saw the ones that figment_jii posted. Three of the ones on twitter were the same except you can see the silver sparkle more on the white one that figment_jii found. 

Maybe I'll try to book the Walt tour a day sooner and see if it works because I'm afraid I might be working the day I need to book it.


----------



## dolphingirl47

Mouseketeers4 said:


> Thanks for the info.  I was planning to upgrade to an AP in the park but I'm assuming I need to already have my AP when booking the tour to receive the discount.



Yes, I got caught by surprise that I was asked for my DVC membership number.

Corinna


----------



## DLmama

I miss the CA letters, especially at Christmas.





And the old Toontown tree


----------



## Speechphi

Oh my gosh! Went to my parents' today to pick up the kids after work, and decided to flip thru their old albums...and found photos from our trip to Disneyland in November 1985 (November 27 to be exact).





Don't judge! I'm on the left...beautiful, right? I was 9 1/2. My sister is in the middle (age 6 1/2), and my mom on the right. Not much different for the castle, except...the benches are still there & no safety railing 





Obviously Sleeping Beauty's castle is still there, and it's still decorated for Christmas, but the 1985 version isn't exactly the same as the 21st century one.





And lastly, the one picture from 29 years ago (eek!) that really doesn't look much different than ones taken more recently (but I had to share anyways!)


----------



## Misskitty3

Speechphi - I love your photos!  What treasures!!  Thank you for sharing!


----------



## wdwfan22

One of the reasons I booked my trip to include the Holiday season was to catch Billy Hill & the Hillbillies. I looked up histoical data, and saw they usually had a break after the Holiday season ended. I read on this thread they are no more. Sooo sad. 

We are planning on a day at Knotts, where I saw you guys said they went to. We will search them out (I see they are preforming under a new name, don't know what name, but I will find them, assuming they are there the day we go.

So what is the holiday (or regular) entertainment at the Golden Horseshoe? Is there any, or are whoever the new act is playing at the Big Thunder Ranch BBQ? I was planning on a dinner at BTRBBQ on Jan 7th. Will that dining be closed to change back over from Holiday entertainment? 

I know these questions are confusing, just as I am confused. Just trying to figure out what to see at Golden Horseshoe, and don't want to miss dinner at  BTR BBQ. I love their food.

Thanks for answering this crazy question!

Love this thread by the way!!! Thanks so much Sherry for doing this and all who contribute so much knowledge and amazing pics.


----------



## Karin1984

I'm thinking about making some changes to my vacation. 

It will be either: 
- Adding an extra day vacation to my trip, before going to DL I'm staying in San Diego. This day would be used to visit San Diego Zoo. 
- Other option is same amount of days, but add the Holiday Time Tour to my time in DL. 

I really enjoy going to zoos in my own country (Netherlands), and would like to see a zoo as big as San Diego zoo. There are lots of animals I've never seen before in real life. 

I have tried to use the search option within this thread, but the search option doesn't work with specific "" word groups. 
I love touring, but what is presented in the Holiday Time Tour? I can't really imagine how they can fill a full tour with the background of how the holidays are incorporated in DL and the decorations... It takes about 3 hours, right? 

Both look fun, but I can't do both... So basic question: San Diego Zoo or Holiday Time tour?


----------



## tksbaskets

*Speechphi *what a treasure indeed.  It's fun to see what DL looked like in yesteryear.  Thanks for sharing - including the picture of you in all your 9 1/2 yo glory!


----------



## Elk Grove Chris




----------



## Sherry E

wdwfan22 said:


> One of the reasons I booked my trip to include the Holiday season was to catch Billy Hill & the Hillbillies. I looked up histoical data, and saw they usually had a break after the Holiday season ended. I read on this thread they are no more. Sooo sad.
> 
> We are planning on a day at Knotts, where I saw you guys said they went to. We will search them out (I see they are preforming under a new name, don't know what name, but I will find them, assuming they are there the day we go.
> 
> So what is the holiday (or regular) entertainment at the Golden Horseshoe? Is there any, or are whoever the new act is playing at the Big Thunder Ranch BBQ? I was planning on a dinner at BTRBBQ on Jan 7th. Will that dining be closed to change back over from Holiday entertainment?
> 
> I know these questions are confusing, just as I am confused. Just trying to figure out what to see at Golden Horseshoe, and don't want to miss dinner at  BTR BBQ. I love their food.
> 
> Thanks for answering this crazy question!
> 
> Love this thread by the way!!! Thanks so much Sherry for doing this and all who contribute so much knowledge and amazing pics.




Hi, *wdwfan22*!

Welcome!

Yes, Billy Hill & the Hillbillies left the Jingle Jangle Jamboree -- and Disneyland -- and moved over to Knott's Berry Farm under a different name.  I think the name is Krazy Kirk & the Hillbillies.  They were only at the Jamboree (a.k.a. Halloween Carnival a.k.a. Santa's Reindeer Round-Up) for 2 years.

I thought that the Laughing Stock Co. -- which was the remaining entertainment at Golden Horseshoe -- was gone, but I could be wrong on that.  Maybe they're back now that the Legends of Frontierland interactive game is over??  

Nothing has been announced or posted officially by Disney about who the new holiday entertainment at the Jingle Jangle Jamboree will be.  They replaced "Billy Hill and the Haunted Hillbillies" with a magician, a fortuneteller and a jester at the Halloween Carnival during Halloween Time, so I would expect that they will add in some other sort of whimsical holiday act to entertain guests at the JJJ.

I _think_ that Mrs. Claus -- also known as Miss Chris or Miss Kris -- still entertains guests at or near the actual dining/BBQ portion of the area from time to time.

I don't know if the BBQ section of the area will be closed while the Jingle Jangle Jamboree décor is removed from the entertainment area. I would assume that the actual restaurant stays open after the holiday season ends, but I could be wrong on that.

If you're going to be at Disneyland before or on January 6th (which is the last day of the holiday season), I would plan to eat at the BBQ then -- _just in case_ it closes on 1/7/15.





Karin1984 said:


> I'm thinking about making some changes to my vacation.
> 
> It will be either:
> - Adding an extra day vacation to my trip, before going to DL I'm staying in San Diego. This day would be used to visit San Diego Zoo.
> - Other option is same amount of days, but add the Holiday Time Tour to my time in DL.
> 
> I really enjoy going to zoos in my own country (Netherlands), and would like to see a zoo as big as San Diego zoo. There are lots of animals I've never seen before in real life.
> 
> I have tried to use the search option within this thread, but the search option doesn't work with specific "" word groups.
> I love touring, but what is presented in the Holiday Time Tour? I can't really imagine how they can fill a full tour with the background of how the holidays are incorporated in DL and the decorations... It takes about 3 hours, right?
> 
> Both look fun, but I can't do both... So basic question: San Diego Zoo or Holiday Time tour?



*Karin1984 --*

The Holiday Time tour is reported to take about 3 hours, from start to finish, but I believe that time includes rides on It's a Small World Holiday, Haunted Mansion Holiday and probably Jingle Cruise once again, sampling whichever treat they give you to sample, and watching the Christmas Fantasy Parade from reserved seats, as well as getting all the info about the different holiday details from the guide.  (Did you read the_princess' report about the tour from 2013?  It is linked on page 1 of this thread, in this Disneyland post, under Main Street/Holiday tour. She gives a good rundown of the tour.)

I would say that it the zoo vs. tour choice comes down to what you love most.  If you really love zoos -- especially large ones -- choose the zoo.  Do what you love most.

If you really love the holidays and feel that the tour would enhance your holiday experience/trip, choose the tour.  

You will already be enjoying the holidays at DLR even without the tour, but the SD Zoo is something you can't enjoy unless you actually plan to go to the zoo -- and the SD Zoo is supposedly one of the best zoos!

I am kind of leaning towards thinking that you should use that extra day for the San Diego Zoo!


----------



## planningjollyholiday

I called disney vacation planning today and so hopefully they will be able to book  the holiday tour when my window opens up. Just wanted to let everyone know that the tour went up in price a tiny bit.  It is now $80. Also, I will have an AP when I get there, but couldn't get the discount for the tour though since I didn't have an ap number right now. Do you think they will refund me the difference once I get there?


----------



## Sherry E

planningjollyholiday said:


> I called disney vacation planning today and so hopefully they will be able to book  the holiday tour when my window opens up. Just wanted to let everyone know that the tour went up in price a tiny bit.  It is now $80. Also, I will have an AP when I get there, but couldn't get the discount for the tour though since I didn't have an ap number right now. Do you think they will refund me the difference once I get there?



Hmmm... I've never heard/read of anyone being refunded the difference for the tour price after the AP is activated, but I'm not sure.  Maybe they will?


----------



## Angrose

Thank you, Sherry, for your response. I will definitely be on the look out for the pumpkin beignets and other yummy pumpkin/holiday treats. The pumpkin fudge sounds so good! I will definitely report back my findings


----------



## Karin1984

Thanks Sherry! I think I'll go indeed for the Zoo. I have 5 days at DL & DCA in low season as a solo traveller. So much time to see the rides, I'll find some Holiday snacks myself


----------



## Sherry E

Okay -- this is one of those 'Just For Fun' holiday things.  

The Hallmark Channel is heavily promoting one of its new holiday movies, _Northpole_, which will air in mid-November.  As part of the promotion, they have created an app/site for you to figure out your Elf Name (and anyone should be able to do this -- not just the people who have the Hallmark Channel).  

My Elf Name is apparently "Sugarplum."  What's yours?  Here is the site/page to find yours - http://www.sharethehappiness.tv/

​



*Karin1984 --* You're welcome!  You're going solo?  If you enjoy solo time and being able to do what you want to do on your own schedule, I think you'll have a great time.  I loooooooove my solo holiday season trips!  It's not that I don't like visiting with friends and enjoying a nice meal or a few rides -- because I do -- but I have grown very fond of my solo DLR trips, which I never thought I would do 6 or 7 years ago.  There are so many more opportunities to take photos when I know I am not holding anyone up by stopping every 2 minutes to snap a picture!


*Angrose --* You're welcome!  I feel pretty confident that the beignets and probably some of the other pumpkin-y things will still be around through Thanksgiving weekend, even though the "holiday foods" will have already moved in to the bake shops, restaurants and candy stores in mid-November!


----------



## Karin1984

Elf name: Kewpsy... Okay...

@Sherry, I love travelling solo! I did WDW solo 2 years ago, and DLP for a few hours during a business trip. I only miss the company when Disney magic happens, then I want to share. But to do what I want, when I want is what I need on vacation! I love my friends, who are all great for Disney trips, but they love shopping, to me 10 minutes of shopping is enough! 

Initially I would visit next week, but because of work I had to change it to a few weeks later. Not realizing that the Holiday season already started by then! I hate missing Halloween as I have a thing for villains, but the Christmas parade and all the special thingies are so making up for it!


----------



## petals

Sherry E said:


> Okay -- this is one of those 'Just For Fun' holiday things.
> 
> The Hallmark Channel is heavily promoting one of its new holiday movies, _Northpole_, which will air in mid-November.  As part of the promotion, they have created an app/site for you to figure out your Elf Name (and anyone should be able to do this -- not just the people who have the Hallmark Channel).
> 
> My Elf Name is apparently "Sugarplum."  What's yours?  Here is the site/page to find yours - http://www.sharethehappiness.tv/
> 
> ​



Mine is Elkie


----------



## Jenasweetemotion

Sherry E said:


> Okay -- this is one of those 'Just For Fun' holiday things.
> 
> The Hallmark Channel is heavily promoting one of its new holiday movies, _Northpole_, which will air in mid-November.  As part of the promotion, they have created an app/site for you to figure out your Elf Name (and anyone should be able to do this -- not just the people who have the Hallmark Channel).
> 
> My Elf Name is apparently "Sugarplum."  What's yours?  Here is the site/page to find yours - http://www.sharethehappiness.tv/
> 
> ​



Mine is Jelli 

Looking forward to watching all the holiday movies on Hallmark.


----------



## Sherry E

at the Elf Names!  I was fully expecting that most of the names would be things like "Snowflake," "Winterfrost," "Mistletoe," "Jingle," etc.  So when I saw that mine was "Sugarplum," I thought... _Okay, that's pretty much along the lines of what I expected_.

But Jelli, Elkie and Kewpsy?  Not that I know many elves' names, and not that I know many elves, but still....those are not what I was expecting!


----------



## crystal1313

My Elf name is Cotton!  LOL


----------



## Disney127

My elf name is Moxelle!


----------



## kylie71

Mine is Lippi!!!  I guess I give LIP!!!!!!

--Lori


----------



## lucysmom

Hmmm....my name is Moxelle, too!


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

Mine is Jolli. I have to laugh that even elves get unique spellings - Jolli instead of Jolly


----------



## DisneylandPlanner

More reading of the first page in necessary!


----------



## pattyduke34

mine is "Peppermint"  and the funny thing is I have a client that refers to me as "Peppermint Patty" all the time!


----------



## Phoenixrising

My formal Elf name is: Peppermint, but if I use the name everyone calls me, my Elf name is: Tinselita.  What a fun website!


----------



## figment_jii

My elf name is Sprink!


----------



## lorijohnhill

I haven't taken the time yet to read through this thread, so I apologize if this question has already been answered. 

What are the Three Kings Day activities? Anything special I should focus on?


----------



## krispin41

My elf name is Kewpsy!


----------



## Sherry E

I'm chuckling at all of the Elf Names -- the only ones so far that have turned out, more or less, like what I expected them to be are Sugarplum and Peppermint.  All of the others are interesting.  I might have expected "Jolly" but not "Jolli."  I might have expected "Sprinkles," but not "Sprink."  




lorijohnhill said:


> I haven't taken the time yet to read through this thread, so I apologize if this question has already been answered.
> 
> What are the Three Kings Day activities? Anything special I should focus on?



Welcome, *lorijohnhill*!

It's good to see you here!  

Let's see -- well Three Kings Days used to take place in Frontierland -- up until this past January, when it moved to California Adventure to be integrated into the Viva Navidad festivities.  I know there are special performers, some special food items, and music.

*This post* about California Adventure's holiday festivities has a section for Three Kings Day (in the Paradise Pier section) and for Viva Navidad, and maybe some of those videos and links will explain it a bit better than I can.

This *Dining post* has categories for Three Kings Day and Viva Navidad as well.


----------



## DharmaLou

my elf name is Kazzy


----------



## tksbaskets

My elf name is 'Twirlina'  I kind of like it.

I just got done watching "Recipe for Love" that was on last weekend.  It was so cute and there were commercials for Northpole.  Can't wait for the holiday movies to begin.


----------



## DisneylandPlanner

Introducing elf butterscotch!


----------



## Sherry E

tksbaskets said:


> My elf name is 'Twirlina'  I kind of like it.
> 
> I just got done watching "Recipe for Love" that was on last weekend.  It was so cute and there were commercials for Northpole.  Can't wait for the holiday movies to begin.



*TK --*

Twirlina is very cute!

I did not have time to watch _Recipe for Love_ just yet, but I cant wait for the 2-month marathon of movies to begin on 10/31!  It seems like only yesterday I was saying that there were 7 months until the Countdown begins, and now it's almost here!  There is -- or was -- also a brand new non-holiday movie on the Hallmark Movies & Mysteries Channel, with the ever-present Cameron Mathison (star of _The Christmas Ornament_) and Sarah Lancaster (star of _Fir Crazy_).  It was either just on this past weekend, or it is about to air this upcoming weekend.

On that same subject -- today I received my box of DVDs:  _A Snow Globe Christmas_ (the "extended version"!); _The Most Wonderful Time of the Year_; _The Christmas Ornament_; and _A Very Merry Mix-Up_!  I had Amazon gift card cash and it came in handy!  I hate to take the nice, protective plastic off of the boxes, but I feel like I need to check the DVDs inside and make sure they're okay -- and then I can take all 4 of those movies off of the DVR.  It has now become essential for me to remove as much from the DVR as possible, as my cable company will no longer let me record in Standard Definition.  Everything has to be recorded in HD, which takes up a lot more hard drive space on the DVR.  If I don't start freeing up some space, I won't be able to record any of the new Hallmark, UP, Ion, INSP or Lifetime movies!  

I have a bit of gift card money left over and I might use it to get _Trading Christmas_ and _The 12 Men of Christmas_, so I can clear those off of the DVR as well.  Staying on the DVR for the time being, however, will be:  _Snow Bride_, _Let it Snow_, _A Bride for Christmas_ and _Farewell, Mr. Kringle_, as none of those are to be found on DVD.





DisneylandPlanner said:


> Introducing elf butterscotch!



*DisneylandPlanner --*

  That's a good name too!  I like that as an Elf name!  It works!


----------



## rentayenta

I'm Jazzi. Feels a little elfie.


----------



## lorijohnhill

Sherry E said:


> Welcome, lorijohnhill!  It's good to see you here!  Let's see -- well Three Kings Days used to take place in Frontierland -- up until this past January, when it moved to California Adventure to be integrated into the Viva Navidad festivities.  I know there are special performers, some special food items, and music.  This post about California Adventure's holiday festivities has a section for Three Kings Day (in the Paradise Pier section) and for Viva Navidad, and maybe some of those videos and links will explain it a bit better than I can.  This Dining post has categories for Three Kings Day and Viva Navidad as well.



Thanks! I will check those out! 

I'm in final countdown panic mode for our surprise birthday trip this weekend. We leave Friday! Once I get back I will dig into preparations for our January trip.


----------



## Luisa

Elf Lolli stopping by to say hello!


----------



## JadeDarkstar

Twirlina is my elf name LOL


----------



## Orbitron

Hi there, Gooseberry is my new name!


----------



## dolphingirl47

My elf name is Cotton.

Corinna


----------



## Karin1984

It just occured to me, I haven't been in any Disney park during the Holiday season since 2008! After 2008 we went when was either low season in February or September or we went with Halloween!

I can't even remember any of the decorations. All I remember is one show...


----------



## tksbaskets

*Sherry* - what a coincidence - Amazon sent me the same movies yesterday.  Plus _Princess for Christmas_.  Freed up quite  a bit of space on my DVR too.

Twirlina


----------



## mom2rtk

If I'm not mistaken, the gingerbread house is different this year:



IMG_5126 by mom2rtk, on Flickr

WOC Honor Choir:



IMG_5870 by mom2rtk, on Flickr


----------



## Sherry E

I just had to pop in for a quick Peppermint Pandemonium/Holiday Hoopla update:

1.  Coffee Bean & Tea Leaf is now pushing its holiday products (I got an email), with a focus on their Winter Dream Tea -- which is not available in the stores until 11/3, but is available for the clever "sneak peek" online order (which is any brand's, store's or manufacturer's way of selling early seasonal products without the backlash of "_I can't believe you're selling Winter items when it's Fall_!" from angry customers; and

2.  Russell Stover's "Santa" line of confections (including the Peppermint Cream flavor) has hit the shelves at Walgreens -- HERE.


I love all of the Elf Names -- Gooseberry is a great one!








​


----------



## MinnieMolly

My new name is Merrybell! And the blurb describes me to a T!


----------



## 10stime

Elf Sparkle, I guess I am one heavily bejeweled and glittery Elf


----------



## PHXscuba

I'm a bit behind on the elf-name game, but you may call me Wintergreen!

On to the Throwback Thursday photos ...

Previous New Orleans Square wreath ...






They took this little guy out when they did safety stuff earlier this year, I hear ...






When the Reindeer Roundup had real reindeer ...






The lovely decorated lobby of the original Club 33 ... RIP 




PHXscuba


----------



## tksbaskets

PHXscuba said:


> I'm a bit behind on the elf-name game, but you may call me Wintergreen!
> 
> PHXscuba



This is my favorite thing I've seen today.  Made me smile and LOL!  Thank you Wintergreen!  Your pics were fun too.


----------



## princessmocha

MinnieMolly said:


> My new name is Merrybell! And the blurb describes me to a T!



I got Merrybell too!


----------



## Dawn16

This is my favorite theme week b/c of all the reindeer pictures - thanks, everyone!  This Dec will be my first time back since they've been gone 

Oh and my elf name is Pigtail


----------



## kylie71

Sherry, I booked a last minute trip to DLR, for Thanksgiving!!  Yay!   We are coming for the 3rd year in a row!!  
So, Excited... Having dinner at Ariels Grotto, for the forst time, 4pm, on Thanksgiving..   
Does anybody know the price of the dinner there?



--Lori


----------



## Misskitty3

I just noticed the Jungle (Jingle?) Cruise will be closed for refurb while we are there on Nov 8, 9 & 10th.....interesting.  I know the refurb info can change pretty quickly so I will be keeping my fingers crossed that it is up and running when we are there.  I would love to go on the Jingle Cruise but would be happy just to do the regular Jungle Cruise too.


----------



## egritz

Misskitty3 said:


> I just noticed the Jungle (Jingle?) Cruise will be closed for refurb while we are there on Nov 8, 9 & 10th.....interesting.  I know the refurb info can change pretty quickly so I will be keeping my fingers crossed that it is up and running when we are there.  I would love to go on the Jingle Cruise but would be happy just to do the regular Jungle Cruise too.



I'm guessing it is closed to add the Holiday overlay.


Here's a crowd prediction question for y'all.  Our first day in the Parks is Sunday November 16. I just saw there is a Marathon that weekend, plus it is opening weekend for the Christmas stuff. I have an ADR planned for Ariel's Grotto that afternoon at 2pm. Do you think DL is going to be insane? We have ALWAYS started our trip in DL on Pirates (kinda our little tradition) and I was planning on doing that again, then heading over to DCA around 12:30-1:00 and spending the rest of the afternoon there after our lunch with the princesses.  Do you think DL is going to be crazy that morning and maybe we should just plan on doing the whole day in DCA? My thought for DL was to do Pirates & Mansion first thing, then just concentrate on seeing characters to try and knock some characters out of the way early on (we have 5 FULL days in the parks, our first time with that much park-time!!)


----------



## JadeDarkstar

so when did the rain deer's stop coming to DL  and why?


----------



## HappiestHaunt

My Elf name is Allspice, which seems more of a baking supply then an elf name..lol.


----------



## Sherry E

*I'm still giggling over the wide variety of Elf names -- some make perfect sense in my mind, as far as what I would expect elves to be called, and other names are just funny!


Don't forget, everyone -- we're still in "Holidays Gone By" theme week, which basically includes anything holiday-related that used to be at Disneyland Resort but is no longer there.  I gave some additional examples in my theme intro post this past Monday, 10/13, but you could choose anything from the fresh gingerbread house in the 2013 version of Haunted Mansion Holiday, to Candy Cane Lane at the old version of the Disneyland Hotel, to old wreaths that used to hang on various facades, old trees (such as the "good" Toontown tree), etc.  You could even choose photos of characters in holiday attire that they no longer wear.  As long as it's something holiday-ish that is gone and not coming back in the same format, it will count as a theme entry!!

The final "regular" Theme Week starts in 3 days, on 10/20.  Then, on 10/27 we'll start the rapid fire round with the first of 7 consecutive mini-daily themes that will roll out through 11/2/14.  And on 11/3 we will begin our final Theme Week of the year with "Holiday Cornucopia," which will end on the evening of Sunday, 11/9. 

On or after 11/3/14, when the final theme has gone up, the winner of the Code Word Challenge (who will not be one of our photo participants) will be chosen as soon as someone posts the correct, complete answer to the Challenge (and I will remind you what is needed once more before we get to 11/3, just to refresh the CWC participants' memories of the info they need to provide!).

On the morning of Monday, 11/10, after the final Theme Week has ended, the 2 winners from the group of photo contributors will be randomly chosen.  I will literally toss all names of everyone who entered from week to week into a box, shake the box vigorously, shake it some more, shake it again, and then close my eyes while reaching my hand in to pull out the name of the first winner.  Then I will probably give the box one more good shake, close my eyes again and reach my hand in to pull out the name of the second winner.  That's how I did it last year, except there was only one photo participant winner last year.*

​



kylie71 said:


> Sherry, I booked a last minute trip to DLR, for Thanksgiving!!  Yay!   We are coming for the 3rd year in a row!!
> So, Excited... Having dinner at Ariels Grotto, for the forst time, 4pm, on Thanksgiving..
> 
> Does anybody know the price of the dinner there?
> 
> 
> 
> --Lori




*Lori --*

That's awesome!  That was not even in the works for you a few weeks ago, was it?  I remember you saying that you would not be going back this holiday season.  What changed your mind?

I'm so glad that you'll be there for Thanksgiving again.  The apple stuffing at Ariel's Grotto sounds delicious!






Misskitty3 said:


> I just noticed the Jungle (Jingle?) Cruise will be closed for refurb while we are there on Nov 8, 9 & 10th.....interesting.  I know the refurb info can change pretty quickly so I will be keeping my fingers crossed that it is up and running when we are there.  I would love to go on the Jingle Cruise but would be happy just to do the regular Jungle Cruise too.



*Misskitty3 --*

Interesting, indeed -- especially since that's a holiday weekend!   This is why I always hesitate to say something is starting (or not starting) before a certain point in the year.  It seems that things are always evolving and changing.  Also, even if something went a certain way one year, it doesn't mean that it will go that way the following year.  

Last year, Jingle Cruise was open on Friday, 11/8, even though the holiday season did not officially begin until Tuesday, 11/12.  However, there were more decorations appearing on the ride as the holiday season wore on.  JC never had to be closed for an overlay, as the decorations were just kind of gradually worked into the ride over November and December.  Some folks who went in November ended up missing out on the extra decorations and holiday touches that were added to the ride by December!

There really shouldn't be a reason to _close_ Jungle Cruise -- especially not for 3 days -- just for the sole purpose of adding in the fairly minimal, easy-to-install holiday touches that were present last year.  I don't think it even takes 3 days to install the Ghost Galaxy overlay on Space Mountain.  So it's possible that the ride needs a bit of extra maintenance, and that the Enhancement Team just decided to put all of the decorations on the ride at once this time around, instead of sneaking them in here and there over the course of November and December.

I guess that nothing holiday-ish is really ever guaranteed to be available until the season officially starts (or after), even if it makes more sense to get things up and running before that date.





egritz said:


> I'm guessing it is closed to add the Holiday overlay.
> 
> Here's a crowd prediction question for y'all.  Our first day in the Parks is Sunday November 16. I just saw there is a Marathon that weekend, plus it is opening weekend for the Christmas stuff. I have an ADR planned for Ariel's Grotto that afternoon at 2pm. Do you think DL is going to be insane? We have ALWAYS started our trip in DL on Pirates (kinda our little tradition) and I was planning on doing that again, then heading over to DCA around 12:30-1:00 and spending the rest of the afternoon there after our lunch with the princesses.  Do you think DL is going to be crazy that morning and maybe we should just plan on doing the whole day in DCA? My thought for DL was to do Pirates & Mansion first thing, then just concentrate on seeing characters to try and knock some characters out of the way early on (we have 5 FULL days in the parks, our first time with that much park-time!!)



*egritz --*

There has never been a marathon over the first official weekend of the holiday season, so it's uncharted territory in terms of crowds.  We have no template to use for that specific scenario.  All we know is that the marathon weekend is supposed to be from 11/14 - 11/16.  You may have to deal with some extra crowds on 11/16 but they should begin to clear out after that.  This is why I was not sure if the ice rink and Winter Village would be up in Downtown Disney until after 11/16 -- I thought that the rink and Village were going to interfere with the marathon activities. 

I was saying the other day that I don't know why Disney is having yet another Avengers marathon on the first weekend of the holiday season in _2015_ as well!  They don't have a marathon on Halloween Time's opening weekend, or in the middle of Halloween Time.  Why they would choose to have a marathon on the first official weekend of the holidays two years in a row is baffling to me, as it seems like a bad idea.




JadeDarkstar said:


> so when did the rain deer's stop coming to DL  and why?



*JadeDarkstar --*

As soon as Santa's Reindeer Round-Up became the Jingle Jangle Jamboree -- which was in 2012 -- the reindeer disappeared.  I don't think anyone knows exactly why they were not brought back, but I know that they were not friendly.  No one could pet the reindeer, and many kids and parents were trying to do just that -- in spite of the fact that the Cast Members had put up various decorative barriers to prevent it.  The reindeer are quite feisty.  They would sometimes even charge at each other.  So there may have been some safety concerns.

Another thing that I noticed was that the reindeer had very shallow breathing.  Maybe they always breathe that way, wherever they are -- I have no idea -- but to me it seemed like they were not getting enough oxygen.  It could be that our climate was a little too hard for them to adjust to as well.


----------



## Collmal

My Elf name is Cinnamon - pretty funny since I put a cinnamon stick in my coffee every morning!


----------



## Misskitty3

I forgot to share my elf name....I am Harmony Elf! 

Sherry, I know you had said that last year the Jingle Cruise decorations were pretty minimal....  We will see what happens, who knows, might have to fill my Jingle Cruise ride time in with another ride on Splash!

DH and I are getting so excited.  I have to say it has been A LOT harder keeping this secret than it was 3 years ago when we surprised DS.  There have been family birthday party dates that we had to reschedule with creative excuses and friend birthday sleepovers that had to happen a week earlier not to mention getting the okay to miss a mandatory rehearsal for the school talent show.  Looking forward to telling everyone the truth in a few weeks!


----------



## Briarmom

I'm thinking of booking the Holiday Tour. 
Any idea how many days in advance I can do that?

(I'm sure this has been answered before, and I apologize. This thread is great, but my mind is full of info!!)


----------



## Sherry E

Misskitty3 said:


> I forgot to share my elf name....I am Harmony Elf!
> 
> Sherry, I know you had said that last year the Jingle Cruise decorations were pretty minimal....  We will see what happens, who knows, might have to fill my Jingle Cruise ride time in with another ride on Splash!
> 
> DH and I are getting so excited.  I have to say it has been A LOT harder keeping this secret than it was 3 years ago when we surprised DS.  There have been family birthday party dates that we had to reschedule with creative excuses and friend birthday sleepovers that had to happen a week earlier not to mention getting the okay to miss a mandatory rehearsal for the school talent show.  Looking forward to telling everyone the truth in a few weeks!



*Misskitty3 --*

Harmony is a good elf name.

Your trip is coming up very soon!  All of the white lies and secrecy will be revealed to your family!

The decorations are minimal on Jingle Cruise in comparison to the elaborate overlays on IASWH and HMH.  If there had been no IASWH or HMH preceding it, Jingle Cruise would probably look like a fully decked out holiday ride! 

However, it would probably look silly if they did a much more elaborate overlay for Jingle Cruise -- the subtle holiday touches make sense in the context of the ride.  Although, as I mentioned, there were more decorations added in over time last year, so some of the little details that were there in December were not there in November.  They probably just wanted to gradually add in the holiday decorations to see what the response was, and also to not have to shut down the ride.

That's what I am not sure about this year -- will the Enhancement Team add in all of the decorations at once (maybe requiring a day or two of closing the ride), or will they do what they did last year and gradually decorate between November and December?   'Tis a mystery!




Briarmom said:


> I'm thinking of booking the Holiday Tour.
> Any idea how many days in advance I can do that?
> 
> (I'm sure this has been answered before, and I apologize. This thread is great, but my mind is full of info!!)



Welcome, *Briarmom*!

No problem at all!

The holiday tour booking window is supposed to open up 30 days before the date you want, but it seems to be a "give or take a few days" sort of situation.  On some occasions you might be able to book at more than 30 days out from the date you want, and sometimes it could be just under 30 days.  Right around in that time frame!


----------



## Briarmom

Sherry E said:


> Welcome, *Briarmom*!
> 
> No problem at all!
> 
> The holiday tour booking window is supposed to open up 30 days before the date you want, but it seems to be a "give or take a few days" sort of situation.  On some occasions you might be able to book at more than 30 days out from the date you want, and sometimes it could be just under 30 days.  Right around in that time frame!



Thank you! I'm writing it on the calendar.


----------



## Disney127

Briarmom said:


> I'm thinking of booking the Holiday Tour.
> Any idea how many days in advance I can do that?
> 
> (I'm sure this has been answered before, and I apologize. This thread is great, but my mind is full of info!!)



I just booked the Holiday Time Tour for Nov 18 (celebrating DD's 13th birthday the same day).  I have been calling the last few days to see when I can book and most of the CMs told me to call today for Nov 18th booking.


----------



## PixiDustDears

These pictures were taken during our Thanksgiving trip in 2012.  The Wreck it Ralph meet and greet is no longer.   But I did see that we might have a BigHero6 meet and greet this November?   









I think this back side of the Pooh photo spot has changed.  This is from 2006





And again from 2012  I miss this little spot


----------



## OHBelle

Sherry E said:


> *In Holiday TV news...
> 
> For those who have the Hallmark Channel, the "Countdown to Christmas"/mega-marathon of Christmas movies and other holiday programming begins in exactly 3 weeks/21 days (which is weird to say, because I remember when I was saying that there were 7 months until the marathon began!) -- on Halloween night!   There will be 13 brand new movies airing during this time, as well as at least 45 or 50 movies from their previous Countdowns/years.  Since I first discovered this 2-month marathon (it usually ends right around December 31st or in the first few days of January), I became an instant fan and look forward to it every year.  Leaving this channel on in the background as I do other things, and then sitting down to watch old favorites and new favorites, has become a tradition for me!
> 
> One of my favorite websites -- Countdown Until Christmas -- has the schedule and line-up for the first 10 days of Hallmark's Countdown to Christmas (and all of my favorites are showing in the line-up so far!) -- HERE.
> 
> 
> 
> Hallmark Movies & Mysteries Most Wonderful Movies of Christmas marathon also begins on Friday, October 31st, and it will feature at least 2 brand new movies, 5 "classic" (familiar) holiday movies and a bunch of Hallmark's holiday originals (the ones that won't run on the regular Hallmark Channel).  I don't know if it lasts quite as long as its sister network's Christmas marathon lasts, but it lasts a while -- at least a month.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On ABC Family, the "Countdown to 25 Days of Christmas" begins on Sunday, November 23rd and ends on Sunday, November 30th, while the actual "25 Days of Christmas" event begins on Monday, December 1st.  There are usually only 2 or 3 brand new movies that air during this time, but the notable thing about this 25-day event (for me) is that they usually devote a day or two to Rankin-Bass' old clay puppet/stop motion specials, which I love (such as The Year Without Santa Claus).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On ION Television, their Get Wrapped Up in the Holidays! event begins on Sunday, November 30th and includes five new, original holiday movies as well as 18 returning favorites from their holiday catalog (and all of their movies are exactly like Hallmark's movies in tone and overall plot, and they share many of the same actors).  These movies appear to run until at least December 20th, if not later.
> 
> 
> Over on the INSP network, they will offer up their Welcome Home for Christmas event (from November 29th thru December 25th), and it will include 2 brand new movies (also very much like Hallmark and ION movies) and premieres of "network" holiday movies (such as An American Girl Holiday).
> 
> 
> Not to be outdone, the UP TV holiday movies (which are along the same lines of Hallmark, ION and INSP) begin on Sunday, November 2nd and run through Wednesday, December 31st (though not steadily or consistently).  There will be at least 9 premieres and many of their returning favorites.
> 
> 
> Lifetime's "It's a Wonderful Lifetime" holiday movie schedule should be announced in a couple of weeks, and will probably include anywhere from 7-10 brand new movies and dozens of their older ones.  Their movie schedule is a little harder to predict, as they sometimes start the movies in early November and sometimes in mid-to-late November.  I am guessing their holiday movies (which are very similar to Hallmark's, UP's and ION's) will probably begin on Saturday, November 8th or Saturday, November 15th.
> 
> 
> 
> TCM's Christmas movie line-up is a bit hard to figure out in terms of when it "officially" begins and ends, but it seems like a couple of holiday movies may air over Thanksgiving weekend and then when December begins, random movies air here and there, increasing in volume and numbers for the week of Christmas.  As you probably know, most of their movies are very old -- which some people love and some people can't deal with.  They usually incorporate one or two "recent old movies" into their line-up to lure in a younger demographic.  This year, TCM has acquired one of my favorites, The Holiday (with Cameron Diaz, Jude Law and Kate Winslet), as their recent oldie. I have no clue when it will air on TCM, but they've got it so it will be on at some point in December.*



I just got back from a trip to NYC and Ohio and am catching up on the thread. I wanted to comment on the TV Holiday news before I go any further.  Thanks for posting the Hallmark link.  I am so glad that Farewell Mr. Kringle will be on!  I need to record and save that one since it is not on DVD.  I have bookmarked the link, so I can go back later and take an even closer look.  I can't believe how soon it starts!  I'm so excited!!!  I need to look a bit more into the other channels, but Hallmark's Countdown to Christmas is my favorite.


----------



## Sherry E

OHBelle said:


> I just got back from a trip to NYC and Ohio and am catching up on the thread. I wanted to comment on the TV Holiday news before I go any further.  Thanks for posting the Hallmark link.  I am so glad that Farewell Mr. Kringle will be on!  I need to record and save that one since it is not on DVD.  I have bookmarked the link, so I can go back later and take an even closer look.  I can't believe how soon it starts!  I'm so excited!!!  I need to look a bit more into the other channels, but Hallmark's Countdown to Christmas is my favorite.



*Tracy --*

Welcome back!

I can't wait for 10/31, when the movies begin!!!!

The actual Hallmark Channel website seems to only go as far as Saturday, November 8th in the schedule.  The Countdown Until Christmas website (which is not affiliated with Hallmark in any way, but keeps a log of all of the holiday movies from any channel) has access to a more extended schedule in advance (they probably get it from Hallmark's own press department), so they will sometimes post a week or more of programming beyond what Hallmark puts on its website!  Of course, Hallmark can change the schedule mid-way through -- they have done it before.

I am constantly baffled and mystified as to why certain Hallmark movies have never come out on DVD and others have come out.  _Farewell, Mr. Kringle_ is from 2007 or 2008, and it's never been available in DVD form.  So far, _Northpole_ is already available for DVD pre-order even though it hasn't even debuted yet!!!!  And, as far as I can tell, _Let it Snow_ and _Snow Bride_ are not coming out on DVD this year.  No _Naughty or Nice_, _A Bride for Christmas_ or _Matchmaker Santa_ either.  No _Finding Christmas_ or _Window Wonderland_.  Lifetime is much better about putting out its Christmas movies on DVD, as is ABC Family.

For the record, I looked at ABC Family's schedule this year and I think I only saw one brand new movie, and very few reruns of their older movies (such as _The Mistle-Tones_ or _Snowglobe_).  However, ABC Family shows quite a few of the old Rankin-Bass specials that I love, so I tune in!  And they will also be showing _Toy Story That Time Forgot_ after it debuts on ABC.  

The synopses that I have seen for some of the new Lifetime holiday movies looked rather uninteresting, but Lifetime has some good older Christmas movies from previous years, so I tune in for those!

The Hallmark Channel's Christmas movies are my favorites because we are guaranteed to get 12 news ones (and usually 13 new ones, as is the case this year) every year, and because their dozens and dozens of movies run for the longest period of time.  So, basically, I can turn on the TV at almost any point over a 2-month period and find a Christmas movie -- older or newer -- on that channel.

Channels like UP and ION have movies that are so similar in tone and plot to Hallmark's (and the actors are largely the same) that if they were to air them on Hallmark you'd never know the difference.  

For example, read this synopsis for a movie called _Christmas Tree Farm_, starring Lacey Chabert, that will debut on UP this year:

http://www.countdownuntilchristmas.com/christmas-movies-a-to-z/christmas-tree-farm-2014/

Doesn't it sound as though it could easily be a Hallmark movie (and Lacey Chabert has done a few Hallmark movies, one of which is a new one in the Countdown this year)?  It almost sounds like the plot to _Fir Crazy_!

To be honest, I would have recorded all of the new movies on every channel last year if there hadn't been scheduling conflicts!  I tried to catch as many of the older and new movies as I could, across all the channels (but mostly Hallmark), but I couldn't keep up with them because there were so many!  I mean, even the Hallmark Movies & Mysteries is debuting a couple of new Christmas movies this year, one of which looks very cute.  There's not enough time in the day for all of those movies, and yet it's wonderful that so many TV networks are making new Christmas movies every year!


----------



## purplecrush

My elf name is Rozie 

I LOVE this thread! It's great to look over while waiting for our trip!!! 

Just looked over the Christmas movies that are coming out. Im excited for movies, but I wish that ABC family would play some of the older ones. "3 Days" is my most favorite Christmas movie ever, and I've never seen it on DVD. I did manage to find " Christmas in Boston"!


----------



## Luisa

All I've got for this week is a couple of the Billys.  Somewhere I have some from 2005 that are bound to have some long gone stuff, I suspect they are still on film though packed away for (very) safe keeping!





Just those two, unless you count........the snow car facing the other way!!!


----------



## Sherry E

*Luisa* -- The Billys are gone, so they certainly count for the Theme Week!

*Amanda* -- I agree -- the Court of Angels was such a nice, quiet spot in the park, and so pretty.

​



purplecrush said:


> My elf name is Rozie
> 
> I LOVE this thread! It's great to look over while waiting for our trip!!!
> 
> Just looked over the Christmas movies that are coming out. Im excited for movies, but I wish that ABC family would play some of the older ones. "3 Days" is my most favorite Christmas movie ever, and I've never seen it on DVD. I did manage to find " Christmas in Boston"!



*purplecrush --*

It's fun to pass the time in this thread with random holiday fun as we wait for any kind of substantial news or info about this upcoming DLR holiday season (and the news is minimal in that area)!

You know, I don't think I've ever seen _Christmas in Boston_!  However, I can see that at least a couple of the people in its cast have made the rounds in assorted Hallmark movies, Lifetime movies and probably UP or Ion movies as well (all of the same actors make the rounds among those channels' movies!), so I'm sure I would like it!  There are so many movies across all the channels that I think I have missed, especially many of the older ones (meaning "made before 2010")!  

I think there may be two "3 Days" movies!  One is a fairly recent one, from the last year or two, and one is several years older.  Which one is the one you like?

I wish that ABC Family would repeat some of their original holiday movies (not theatrical releases, but the movies made for ABC Family) a bit more often.  I don't see too many airings of _The Mistle-Tones_ on the schedule this year, nor of _Snowglobe_ -- and both of those were really cute.  And there is only one brand new movie, from what I could see at a quick glance.  However, again, they show the Rankin-Bass specials that I love, so I tune in.  For just straight doses of fluffy, lightweight, predictable Christmas movies (usually comedy-holiday-romances) I go to the other channels.


----------



## Misskitty3

Hojo Anaheim posted several photos of the current holiday/Christmas merchandise on their FB page today....lots of neat things!


----------



## ARIELvsURSULA

Hi all! My elf name is Jazzi. I like it, seems pretty elf-y! Im getting excited, our park days are almost posted on Disneys website. That's when I can go full militia and start planning what park we'll be in what day and what attractions we need to hit. 

Speaking of rides, I know this has been asked a million times but what rides are going to be absolute no go's for my husband with motion sickness? We learned taking Bonine and keeping ginger pills on hand lets him do most mild rides but roller coasters and big drops out of the question. 

We haven't been since 2011 so Im completely unfamiliar with all the Cars Land rides. Are any of them spinning rides, or big dips and turns? For reference he can do pirates no problem, but I think because its not a very steep drop and it's really only the one and then it's smooth the rest of the time. Anything with multiple drops or lots of twists is no good.

What about Roger Rabbit? My daughter loves that one, but Im having trouble remembering if it spins throughout the entire ride or just a few at interval points. I know its the kind that has the wheel to make it spin more, which we would obviously just not use. He can ride Buzz Astroblasters and MIB in Universal Orlando, so if its that type of short and sweet spinning I think it'll be ok. 

Also wondering about Indiana Jones.. I remember it was a bit of a jerky ride, but I wonder if the backwards part would bother him? Can anyone tell me about that part more? Im having trouble remembering details. 

We're going to watch some POV ride videos later but I wanted input from you lovely folks anyhow, sometimes it hard to tell from the videos if it would be too much! Any input especially from anyone who gets vertigo/motion sickness would be appreciated, not limited to these rides I asked about. These are just the ones that stood out to me as potential issues.


----------



## dolphingirl47

ARIELvsURSULA said:


> Hi all! My elf name is Jazzi. I like it, seems pretty elf-y! Im getting excited, our park days are almost posted on Disneys website. That's when I can go full militia and start planning what park we'll be in what day and what attractions we need to hit.
> 
> Speaking of rides, I know this has been asked a million times but what rides are going to be absolute no go's for my husband with motion sickness? We learned taking Bonine and keeping ginger pills on hand lets him do most mild rides but roller coasters and big drops out of the question.
> 
> We haven't been since 2011 so Im completely unfamiliar with all the Cars Land rides. Are any of them spinning rides, or big dips and turns? For reference he can do pirates no problem, but I think because its not a very steep drop and it's really only the one and then it's smooth the rest of the time. Anything with multiple drops or lots of twists is no good.
> 
> What about Roger Rabbit? My daughter loves that one, but Im having trouble remembering if it spins throughout the entire ride or just a few at interval points. I know its the kind that has the wheel to make it spin more, which we would obviously just not use. He can ride Buzz Astroblasters and MIB in Universal Orlando, so if its that type of short and sweet spinning I think it'll be ok.
> 
> Also wondering about Indiana Jones.. I remember it was a bit of a jerky ride, but I wonder if the backwards part would bother him? Can anyone tell me about that part more? Im having trouble remembering details.
> 
> We're going to watch some POV ride videos later but I wanted input from you lovely folks anyhow, sometimes it hard to tell from the videos if it would be too much! Any input especially from anyone who gets vertigo/motion sickness would be appreciated, not limited to these rides I asked about. These are just the ones that stood out to me as potential issues.



I suffer from motion sickness. I won't do the big thrill rides like California' Screamin and Tower of Terror. The only rides were I get motion sickness are the Tea Cups, Goofy's Flying School and Silly Symphony Swings. I also have issues with Toy Story Midway Mania if I do it more than once in a row. I have never tried Mater's Junkyard Jamboree, but I have had issues with a similar ride at Disneyland Paris. I am absolutely fine with Radiator Springs Racers and Luigi's Flying Tires though.

Corinna


----------



## ARIELvsURSULA

dolphingirl47 said:


> I suffer from motion sickness. I won't do the big thrill rides like California' Screamin and Tower of Terror. The only rides were I get motion sickness are the Tea Cups, Goofy's Flying School and Silly Symphony Swings. I also have issues with Toy Story Midway Mania if I do it more than once in a row. I have never tried Mater's Junkyard Jamboree, but I have had issues with a similar ride at Disneyland Paris. I am absolutely fine with Radiator Springs Racers and Luigi's Flying Tires though.
> 
> Corinna



Thank you for your input Corinna! Those are most the ones he's dead against, California Screamin', ToT, Soarin and Goofys Flying School. He actually did to ToT during our trip to Disneyworld in 2012.. with Bonine and Ginger pills up the yinyang lol. He said NEVER AGAIN after hah poor guy. But he was glad he got to ride it once and experience the actual ride part.. he'd taken the "chicken exit" a few times before just to see the inside.


On a side note, any people in Oregon wanna become Disney friends IRL? Im sure all my non Disney obsessed friends would appreciate me having an outlet to someone who actually knows what Im talking about lol.


----------



## dolphingirl47

ARIELvsURSULA said:


> Thank you for your input Corinna! Those are most the ones he's dead against, California Screamin', ToT, Soarin and Goofys Flying School. He actually did to ToT during our trip to Disneyworld in 2012.. with Bonine and Ginger pills up the yinyang lol. He said NEVER AGAIN after hah poor guy. But he was glad he got to ride it once and experience the actual ride part.. he'd taken the "chicken exit" a few times before just to see the inside.



Soarin I am absolutely fine with and I once spent all day going through the single rider line, do the ride and walk straight back to the single rider line. Soarin is really gentle.

Corinna


----------



## sgrap

ARIELvsURSULA said:


> Hi all! My elf name is Jazzi. I like it, seems pretty elf-y! Im getting excited, our park days are almost posted on Disneys website. That's when I can go full militia and start planning what park we'll be in what day and what attractions we need to hit.
> 
> Speaking of rides, I know this has been asked a million times but what rides are going to be absolute no go's for my husband with motion sickness? We learned taking Bonine and keeping ginger pills on hand lets him do most mild rides but roller coasters and big drops out of the question.
> 
> We haven't been since 2011 so Im completely unfamiliar with all the Cars Land rides. Are any of them spinning rides, or big dips and turns? For reference he can do pirates no problem, but I think because its not a very steep drop and it's really only the one and then it's smooth the rest of the time. Anything with multiple drops or lots of twists is no good.
> 
> What about Roger Rabbit? My daughter loves that one, but Im having trouble remembering if it spins throughout the entire ride or just a few at interval points. I know its the kind that has the wheel to make it spin more, which we would obviously just not use. He can ride Buzz Astroblasters and MIB in Universal Orlando, so if its that type of short and sweet spinning I think it'll be ok.
> 
> Also wondering about Indiana Jones.. I remember it was a bit of a jerky ride, but I wonder if the backwards part would bother him? Can anyone tell me about that part more? Im having trouble remembering details.
> 
> We're going to watch some POV ride videos later but I wanted input from you lovely folks anyhow, sometimes it hard to tell from the videos if it would be too much! Any input especially from anyone who gets vertigo/motion sickness would be appreciated, not limited to these rides I asked about. These are just the ones that stood out to me as potential issues.


I have back problems and terrible motion sickness.  I don't do many rides because of my back anyway, but the 1 time I did Soarin' it made me feel terrible.  I tried looking at the side of the screen like they say, but it didn't help (or was too late).  Perhaps if he takes the meds ahead of time, it would be fine.  It is such a cool, gentle ride.  I might try it again this trip if I take meds beforehand.  

I watched RSR on YouTube the othernight, and the video made me nauseous!  

Definitely don't do Mickey's Fun Wheel in the swinging gondola.  It turned my do-every-ride-multiple-times daughter into a green girl with a puke bag.  Thankfully she rebounds quickly--she can do screamin' and TSMM over and over, but no more Mickey's Puke Wheel!


----------



## OHBelle

Sherry E said:


> *Tracy --*
> 
> Welcome back!
> 
> I can't wait for 10/31, when the movies begin!!!!
> 
> The actual Hallmark Channel website seems to only go as far as Saturday, November 8th in the schedule.  The Countdown Until Christmas website (which is not affiliated with Hallmark in any way, but keeps a log of all of the holiday movies from any channel) has access to a more extended schedule in advance (they probably get it from Hallmark's own press department), so they will sometimes post a week or more of programming beyond what Hallmark puts on its website!  Of course, Hallmark can change the schedule mid-way through -- they have done it before.
> 
> I am constantly baffled and mystified as to why certain Hallmark movies have never come out on DVD and others have come out.  _Farewell, Mr. Kringle_ is from 2007 or 2008, and it's never been available in DVD form.  So far, _Northpole_ is already available for DVD pre-order even though it hasn't even debuted yet!!!!  And, as far as I can tell, _Let it Snow_ and _Snow Bride_ are not coming out on DVD this year.  No _Naughty or Nice_, _A Bride for Christmas_ or _Matchmaker Santa_ either.  No _Finding Christmas_ or _Window Wonderland_.  Lifetime is much better about putting out its Christmas movies on DVD, as is ABC Family.
> 
> For the record, I looked at ABC Family's schedule this year and I think I only saw one brand new movie, and very few reruns of their older movies (such as _The Mistle-Tones_ or _Snowglobe_).  However, ABC Family shows quite a few of the old Rankin-Bass specials that I love, so I tune in!  And they will also be showing _Toy Story That Time Forgot_ after it debuts on ABC.
> 
> The synopses that I have seen for some of the new Lifetime holiday movies looked rather uninteresting, but Lifetime has some good older Christmas movies from previous years, so I tune in for those!
> 
> The Hallmark Channel's Christmas movies are my favorites because we are guaranteed to get 12 news ones (and usually 13 new ones, as is the case this year) every year, and because their dozens and dozens of movies run for the longest period of time.  So, basically, I can turn on the TV at almost any point over a 2-month period and find a Christmas movie -- older or newer -- on that channel.
> 
> Channels like UP and ION have movies that are so similar in tone and plot to Hallmark's (and the actors are largely the same) that if they were to air them on Hallmark you'd never know the difference.
> 
> For example, read this synopsis for a movie called _Christmas Tree Farm_, starring Lacey Chabert, that will debut on UP this year:
> 
> http://www.countdownuntilchristmas.com/christmas-movies-a-to-z/christmas-tree-farm-2014/
> 
> Doesn't it sound as though it could easily be a Hallmark movie (and Lacey Chabert has done a few Hallmark movies, one of which is a new one in the Countdown this year)?  It almost sounds like the plot to _Fir Crazy_!
> 
> To be honest, I would have recorded all of the new movies on every channel last year if there hadn't been scheduling conflicts!  I tried to catch as many of the older and new movies as I could, across all the channels (but mostly Hallmark), but I couldn't keep up with them because there were so many!  I mean, even the Hallmark Movies & Mysteries is debuting a couple of new Christmas movies this year, one of which looks very cute.  There's not enough time in the day for all of those movies, and yet it's wonderful that so many TV networks are making new Christmas movies every year!



Thanks Sherry.  I am glad to be back home!  Vacations are great, but I am always glad to be back home in my own bed and with my dog, Daisy!

I don't get the Hallmark Movies and Mysteries channel.   That may be a good thing because like you I do not have enough hours in the day for ALL the Christmas movies! Plus my husband isn't as interested in watching Christmas movies as I am. 

I will have to check out UP and ION a little more closely.  I have not really ever looked at their programming and have probably missed some good movies!  Any recommendations? 
Lifetime has always been hit or miss for me.  ABC Family doesn't always seem as "Christmas" as I would like.

My work days will be far more entertaining after 10/31! 





I just caught up with the thread after being gone 10 days.  

*GREAT PICTURES EVERYONE!!!*  I can't wait to contribute some of my own next year!

So many pictures of things I will never see.   I loved the candy striped CALIFORNIA letters.  

The discussion regarding the Holiday Tour has made me want to book it.  I have a few days before I am in the 30 day window, but I am leaning towards booking it.  By any chance is there a discount if you are Disney Visa cardholder?

My Elf name is Tinzelle!


----------



## pudinhd

We are back in town after an Adventures by Disney Backstage Magic trip...  Our first trip to Disneyland this year since we took a break from our annual passes.  Gotta love Disneyland at Halloween time!


----------



## Phoenixrising

I've got a question for those who go in early Nov, what are the crowds leading up to Veterans day like??? I'm contemplating turning my solo trip to DL in 2017 into a family trip, depending on how much the trip to WDW costs. I'll know that answer by the fall of 2016, as we would headed to WDW in Jan/17 for 8 days. I can book the WDW closer to the departure date, as we wouldn't want any TS reservations, and the flights tend to be the same no matter when I book (bad, but coming from the west coast it tends to be expected), just the price get's cheaper. Any thoughts would be appreciated. Have a great day!

Tinselita (Trish)


----------



## petals

Aw I'm so sad Duffy won't be there. I'm hoping he's going to be kept for the Christmas Parade at least


----------



## tksbaskets

OHBelle said:


> I just caught up with the thread after being gone 10 days.
> 
> *GREAT PICTURES EVERYONE!!!*  I can't wait to contribute some of my own next year!
> 
> So many pictures of things I will never see.   I loved the candy striped CALIFORNIA letters.
> 
> The discussion regarding the Holiday Tour has made me want to book it.  I have a few days before I am in the 30 day window, but I am leaning towards booking it.  By any chance is there a discount if you are Disney Visa cardholder?
> 
> My Elf name is Tinzelle!



Hi Tinzelle,
We got the discount on the tour using our Disney Visa.

Twirlina


----------



## OHBelle

tksbaskets said:


> Hi Tinzelle,
> We got the discount on the tour using our Disney Visa.
> 
> Twirlina



  Twirlina!

I appreciate the information!

Tinzelle!


----------



## JadeDarkstar

Twirlina is also my name lol we must be long lost sisters


----------



## tksbaskets

JadeDarkstar said:


> Twirlina is also my name lol we must be long lost sisters



My sister from another Elf mother!


----------



## Sherry E

*So far, I am the only Sugarplum Elf I have encountered, though I am sure there are may of us out there.  I think that Orbitron is the only Gooseberry Elf so far.  

It looks like Jungle Cruise (a.k.a. Jingle Cruise) is scheduled to open as of 11/14/14 -- pending any further changes to the calendar -- so I suppose that Disney wanted to be sure to have it ready for when the Holiday tour begins (since it will most likely be included on the tour again).

And again I wonder...why did DLR even bother saying that the holiday season is beginning on 11/13, if some things are beginning on 11/7 and other things are beginning on 11/14 (or even after 11/14, IF the ice rink doesn't go up until after the marathon)?  Is there anything that is actually opening on 11/13?  Why didn't they just say "Holidays at Disneyland Resort Begin on November 14th"??  Very odd.


​

Anyway, stay tuned for the last "regular" Theme Week, beginning tomorrow morning!  After this next theme ends in one week, we will jump right into the warp speed round of mini-daily themes, and then we will finish it all up with the final theme for the year.

I keep going over all of the photos I want to include in my intro post to the theme, and I have too many!   I can't decide which ones to use!   I have been saving all of the photo links for this theme in a Word document, and it's already 57 pages long!!!! -- just for this ONE theme!  (I always have to have a lot of back-up photos ready to post just in case no one else posts anything and we hit a lag.)  

In any event, it will be a doozy of a Theme Week, that's for sure!  I think that many of our newcomers to the thread will enjoy tomorrow's new theme!*


​


----------



## pudinhd

Karnatia...

With a name like Karnatia, you are vibrant and joyful and your positive attitude rubs off on everyone you meet.



That was fun!


----------



## MinnieLovesMickey

For those of you who have already booked the holiday tour, can you tell me what the current price is? I saw $75 listed on the DL website but I'm not sure if that is this years price or last years.


----------



## Nicolette11785

I apologize if these questions are answered somewhere else in this thread. I cant possibly go through all of them.

I will be going to DL at Christmas time (Dec 13-17th). It will be our first time during the holiday season.

We have annual passes so can go anytime for the rides. I want to experience the holiday offerings the most. What would you recommend for us to do that is only available at Christmas? I am interested in hearing about things that we can see at the disney hotels as well. I would love to know about any special performances, christmas lights lightings, etc. Do they still do the DL Band Castle Show? Even though the holiday tour sounds amazing we are unable to fit that in the budget. 

Where is the best place to see the parade with the least amount of waiting?

Do the characters at the Plaza Inn and SUrfs up breakfast dress in their regular clothes or do they dress festive?

It will be me, my 9 year old son, my dad and stepmom, my sister and my stepsister that will all be going. I love seeing characters as well.

Thank you in advance for any advice!
Nicolette


----------



## dedesmith32

I love this thread! I'm getting so excited! 47 days until our surprise trip! 

My elf name is Dolli!


----------



## planningjollyholiday

MinnieLovesMickey said:
			
		

> For those of you who have already booked the holiday tour, can you tell me what the current price is? I saw $75 listed on the DL website but I'm not sure if that is this years price or last years.



We paid $80, they raised the price from last year, and i noticed that they just updated the price on the website yesterday, but  they still have last years dates on their website and haven't changed that yet. There is an AP discount of 20% if you have one.


----------



## Karin1984

I just checked again, but still nothing on the DL website regarding a castle lighting ceremony for the holidays.  

Also I checked the entertainment schedule for the now published dates, nothing  

I don't need anything big, just something nice with music when someone pushes the button to turn on the lights.


----------



## Sherry E

_*It’s Monday -- and it’s time for the Theme Week Countdown!!*_



*……Only 24 DAYS Until the
Holiday Season Begins at the Disneyland Resort!!!!
*​

_*With each new week will come a different Disneyland Resort holiday theme!

As I have previously mentioned in this Superthread, I’ll be showcasing a particular aspect of DLR's holiday festivities each week until early November.  Including today’s theme, there are still quite a few more themes to come over the next two weeks:  One main weekly theme (this Countdown began with the first theme on 7/21/14, has covered 13 themes up until now, and there will be a new weekly theme today, October 20, 2014); 7 ‘mini-themes’ which will be featured daily from 10/27/14 – 11/2/14, and a final “Holiday Cornucopia/These Are a Few of My Favorite Things” theme on Monday, November 3, 2014 (there will be more details about what the “Cornucopia” can include when we get closer to that date!).

Those of you who have participated in previous Theme Week Countdowns may have noticed that this year’s Countdown began a couple of weeks earlier than it did last year.   I kicked off the Countdown two weeks earlier than I did in 2013, and I am ending it the week before the Holidays at DLR officially commence (which will be Thursday, November 13, 2014).  The reason for that is, once November starts and the decorations in the parks appear little by little each day, our attention shifts to learning information about and seeing photos of what is new for the current season’s celebration.  

Theme Week Countdowns are a great way to keep the photos rolling in on a regular basis and build anticipation for November at the Disneyland Resort!  They are also a way to display the different elements, nuances and details of the Holidays at DLR that may be totally new to some visitors…or previously unnoticed/undiscovered by others.  Finally, this is an excellent way for our Theme Week Countdown participants to shine a light on their wonderful photos and attract visitors to their Trip Reports, blogs, etc.  

So far, up to this point, we have covered a lot of territory.  We have explored: Holidays Gone By; Pacific Wharf and Paradise Pier;  Christmas Trees and Wreaths; Frontierland and the Jingle Jangle Jamboree; Main Street and Sleeping Beauty’s Winter Castle; New Orleans Square and Haunted Mansion Holiday; Cars Land; Hotels of the Disneyland Resort; Mickey’s Toontown; Buena Vista Street and Hollywood Land; It’s a Small World Holiday and Fantasyland; A Christmas Fantasy Parade and Believe…In Holiday Magic Fireworks; and Holiday Character photos, PhotoPass photos and Santa Claus photos..     

So…what will be our fourteenth theme of 2014?  Today, as Halloween grows near and the goodies are abundant, we take a look at some of the tempting ‘treats’ that can be found at Disneyland Resort… both the edible kind and the collectible kind!!*_





*In the Spotlight this Week......

HOLIDAY TREATS and TREASURES!!! 
(a.k.a. Holiday Food/Snacks & Souvenirs/Merchandise!)*​




_* Let’s face it – two of the most pleasurable things we can indulge in during any month of the year at Disneyland Resort are, simply, eating (treats) and shopping (for treasures).  During the Fall and Winter months at Disneyland Resort, you will discover special things to eat and/or buy that you may not find at any other time.  This week is a celebration of both the Treats and the Treasures of the season!

The “Treats” portion of this week’s theme should be easy to figure out.  Who hasn’t found themselves captivated by the sights and aromas of the holiday treats in the parks and hotels?  From the playful gingerbread cookies with chocolate-dipped Mouse ears to the decadent peppermint/candy cane fudge or ice cream, goodies are in abundance at the Merriest Place on Earth in November, December and early January.

Whether you’re enjoying a shortbread snowman cookie, a special demitasse dessert served up in a Santa Mickey mug or a handful of festive red and green candy corn, your seasonal sweet (or savory) tooth will be satisfied at every baked goods store, candy shop and popcorn cart around the entire Resort, including the Jolly Holiday Bakery, the Market House (Starbucks), the Candy Palace, Pooh Corner, Trolley Treats, Marceline’s Confectionery and even a few places you might not expect to find treats.  Many of the restaurants around Disneyland Resort offer special dishes as well, or seasonal menu items such as the gingerbread beignets at Café Orleans and the pumpkin pie at Carnation Café.  Whatever you crave, there are plenty of choices to please even the pickiest of palates.*__*


The “Treasures” portion of our theme for the week means, quite simply, Souvenirs.  Keepsakes.  Merchandise.  We all know the feeling of walking along in Disneyland Resort, minding our own business, and suddenly becoming distracted by the sight of an irresistibly clever Disney collectible sitting on a shelf or hanging from a display rack.  Some of these trinkets call out to us, beckoning us to buy them and take them home.  It could be a special mug, a magnet, a gingerbread Mickey and Minnie figurine, a snow globe, a pin, a t-shirt, giant fluffy ear muffs, a carefully crafted nutcracker or an ornament – whatever it is, you just HAVE to have it…and you have to have it right away!  You cannot leave the park without it.  

What have been your favorite Disneyland Resort holiday souvenirs or collectibles?  Which seasonal merchandise pieces have caught your attention as you browsed the shops, whether you’ve bought them or not?   

Let’s start with some treats!!  (I will post the Treasures/merchandise separately!!)*_ 




* 

November and December 2013



Pretzel rods…









Gingerbread men…









Crispy Treats (fresh and pre-wrapped)…





















Santa Mickey cookies (pre-wrapped)…










At the Market House/Starbucks, cookies, brownies, gingerbread loaves and other goodies…




















Shortbread cookies…











Candy canes and Crispy Treats….










Cupcakes…






From 2012…










Apples…























Notice the apple off to the right, which is chocolate dipped in crushed peppermint bits…
















Marshmallow wands…








Cake pops…














Demitasse dessert…








Yule log at Plaza Inn…










Popcorn buckets…







*​


_*I will definitely post more photos during the week -- I have lots of merchandise and treat photos to share!  

Please feel free to post your photos of Holiday Treats AND Treasures all this week, through Sunday, October 26th, 2014, 11:59 p.m., P.S.T.  

Then, stay tuned for our fifteenth theme on Monday, October 27th, which will also begin our ‘lightning round week’ of warp speed daily mini-themes!!  Although we are rapidly approaching the end of this year’s Countdown, we still have plenty of themes coming up over the next 2 weeks, so get your photos ready and jump into the fun while you still can! (And this week may yield a bounty of photos from all of our participants, but there won’t be a bounty of code words.  Yes, that’s right – there are no code words for today.) *_


----------



## purplecrush

Sherry E said:
			
		

> Luisa -- The Billys are gone, so they certainly count for the Theme Week!
> 
> Amanda -- I agree -- the Court of Angels was such a nice, quiet spot in the park, and so pretty.
> 
> 
> 
> purplecrush --
> 
> It's fun to pass the time in this thread with random holiday fun as we wait for any kind of substantial news or info about this upcoming DLR holiday season (and the news is minimal in that area)!
> 
> You know, I don't think I've ever seen Christmas in Boston!  However, I can see that at least a couple of the people in its cast have made the rounds in assorted Hallmark movies, Lifetime movies and probably UP or Ion movies as well (all of the same actors make the rounds among those channels' movies!), so I'm sure I would like it!  There are so many movies across all the channels that I think I have missed, especially many of the older ones (meaning "made before 2010")!
> 
> I think there may be two "3 Days" movies!  One is a fairly recent one, from the last year or two, and one is several years older.  Which one is the one you like?
> 
> I wish that ABC Family would repeat some of their original holiday movies (not theatrical releases, but the movies made for ABC Family) a bit more often.  I don't see too many airings of The Mistle-Tones on the schedule this year, nor of Snowglobe -- and both of those were really cute.  And there is only one brand new movie, from what I could see at a quick glance.  However, again, they show the Rankin-Bass specials that I love, so I tune in.  For just straight doses of fluffy, lightweight, predictable Christmas movies (usually comedy-holiday-romances) I go to the other channels.



The " 3 Days" that I LOVE is the one with the girl from "Sex and the City" (I don't know her name) it came out many years ago, and I think, it's a tear jerker!!


----------



## kylie71

The Family Stone?


----------



## poppinspal

I'm getting ready for my first trip to Disneyland and I'm excited I will see a bit of the holiday celebration there too. I've really enjoyed the pictures on this.

Looking at the pictures of the gingerbread mickeys I have two questions... how soft are the cookies? I know this sounds crazy but I'm used to gingerbread cookies that are on the softer side, there's a place near me here that sells ones that are a bit harder and I hate them! Don't want to buy them if I won't like them.


Also do they sell a cookie cutter to make gingerbread mickeys? Boy would I love to be able to make those for my Disney loving extended family instead of our regular Christmas gingerbread men! 

Thanks everyone for sharing all your pictures!


----------



## Orbitron




----------



## crystal1313




----------



## Sherry E

Nicolette11785 said:


> I apologize if these questions are answered somewhere else in this thread. I cant possibly go through all of them.
> 
> I will be going to DL at Christmas time (Dec 13-17th). It will be our first time during the holiday season.
> 
> We have annual passes so can go anytime for the rides. I want to experience the holiday offerings the most. What would you recommend for us to do that is only available at Christmas? I am interested in hearing about things that we can see at the disney hotels as well. I would love to know about any special performances, christmas lights lightings, etc. Do they still do the DL Band Castle Show? Even though the holiday tour sounds amazing we are unable to fit that in the budget.
> 
> Where is the best place to see the parade with the least amount of waiting?
> 
> Do the characters at the Plaza Inn and SUrfs up breakfast dress in their regular clothes or do they dress festive?
> 
> It will be me, my 9 year old son, my dad and stepmom, my sister and my stepsister that will all be going. I love seeing characters as well.
> 
> Thank you in advance for any advice!
> Nicolette




Welcome, *Nicolette11785*!   Thank you for joining us.

Don't worry -- no one expects you to go through the entire thread.  We have a lot of folks who join us at all stages of the thread -- when it starts, in the middle of our Theme Week Countdown and just after the holidays have officially begun at Disneyland.

One thing I will suggest is to have a look at page 1 of this thread -- specifically the first 12 posts or so.  You don't have to read them in detail, or all at one time, but I have them broken up into subjects (important Dates/Events to Remember, General Info, FAQs, merchandise, hotels, Disneyland-specific activities and California Adventure-specific things, etc.), and some of the blogs and info contained in them may help paint a picture of what to expect for your first Disneyland holiday trip!  I think that often times people don't know to go to page 1 first, so they don't realize that a lot of the info they want may be right there.

To your questions, *Bret/mvf-m11c* would be a good one to tackle the fireworks question!

The characters at Surf's Up do not wear anything holiday-ish (at least not that I've seen in person).  At Minnie & Friends at the Plaza Inn, from what I have seen in photos, sometimes a few of the characters may wear a holiday scarf, sweater or hat, but it doesn't seem to be consistent or dependable, and they don't dress in head-to-toe seasonal garb.


There are a lot of things that are only available for the holiday season -- even the decorations are pretty thorough. I think the main things to see/do are:

In Disneyland


A Christmas Fantasy Parade;
Believe in Holiday Magic Fireworks;
Jingle Cruise;
The Wintertime Enchantment Lighting of the Castle (in icicle lights);
"Snow" falling on Main Street, in IASW mall and in New Orleans Square;
(If it is open) Storybook Land Canal Boats (there should be tiny decorations on the cottages);
It's a Small World Holiday;
Haunted Mansion Holiday -- look for the holiday hidden Mickey on the floor of the ballroom/dining room scene;
Jingle Jangle Jamboree (in Frontierland -- this is one of Santa's locations, and one of the places where characters in holiday attire can be found); and
Themed decorations in every land (sometimes elaborate; sometimes subtle) except Tomorrowland.


In California Adventure


Winter Dreams -- World of Color;
Viva Navidad;
(IF it comes back this year) Elf Days; 
Buena Vista Street Bell Ringers;
Santa Claus at his department store setting in Elias & Co. on Buena Vista Street;
Possibly the Mad T Party's holiday-themed set;
Roz wears a Santa hat inside the Monster's Inc. ride (at the very end);
Character photo spot on Paradise Pier (next to the large Christmas tree); and
Themed décor (sometimes elaborate; sometimes subtle) in every land but Condor Flats.  Look for the miniature (most likely fake) gingerbread Cozy Cone model in the office of the Cozy Cone Motel.


In Downtown Disney


Olaf's Frozen ice rink with a big Christmas tree in the middle of it;
Winter Village (basically this is a series of mini-chalets set up to sell food, merchandise and rent skating equipment); and
There may or may not be any special holiday entertainment going on in Downtown Disney at that time.


At the 3 Hotels

_*Grand Californian Hotel*_ -- Santa; carolers, giant Christmas tree in lobby, pianist playing holiday tunes; occasional guitarist playing holiday tunes; real gingerbread house inside the entrance of Storytellers Café; small (real) gingerbread house in White Water Snacks;


_*Disneyland Hotel*_ -- Carolers are here too; Santa's very beautiful photo spot in the Fantasy Tower; Goofy's Kitchen's wacky Christmas tree; different themed trees in every tower of the hotel; a tropical tree in Tangaroa Terrace; a giant fake gingerbread Castle in the lobby of the Fantasy Tower; twinkling colored lights in the poinsettia planters at the front entrance to the Fantasy Tower; and


_*Paradise Pier Hotel*_ -- Carolers and Santa are here too; very pretty blue-green-ish tree in lobby, with all sorts of sea-themed ornaments and knick knacks.



**If you stay onsite at one of the 3 Disney hotels, you can also participate in an ornament workshop (assuming it is held again this year) and the Merriest Holiday Hunt.






Karin1984 said:


> I just checked again, but still nothing on the DL website regarding a castle lighting ceremony for the holidays.
> 
> Also I checked the entertainment schedule for the now published dates, nothing
> 
> I don't need anything big, just something nice with music when someone pushes the button to turn on the lights.




*Karin1984 --*

The Lighting of the Castle is a huge part of the season.  I think it will happen -- unless there is some new, unexpected thing coming along to prevent it (which is unlikely).  Last year the Enchantment Lighting wasn't showing on the calendar/schedule for certain dates, but it was just an oversight.  It still happened every night, all season long.  That Disneyland schedule is not always 100% complete or filled in.



purplecrush said:


> The " 3 Days" that I LOVE is the one with the girl from "Sex and the City" (I don't know her name) it came out many years ago, and I think, it's a tear jerker!!






*purplecrush --*

Kristin Davis -- yes, that's the other "3 Days" movie I was thinking of!





poppinspal said:


> I'm getting ready for my first trip to Disneyland and I'm excited I will see a bit of the holiday celebration there too. I've really enjoyed the pictures on this.
> 
> Looking at the pictures of the gingerbread mickeys I have two questions... how soft are the cookies? I know this sounds crazy but I'm used to gingerbread cookies that are on the softer side, there's a place near me here that sells ones that are a bit harder and I hate them! Don't want to buy them if I won't like them.
> 
> Also do they sell a cookie cutter to make gingerbread mickeys? Boy would I love to be able to make those for my Disney loving extended family instead of our regular Christmas gingerbread men!
> 
> Thanks everyone for sharing all your pictures!



*poppinspal --*

To be honest, sometimes the Mickey gingerbread cookies are softer, and sometimes they are on the harder side -- as if they have been sitting out for a couple of days.  I prefer softer as well.  The cookies are yummy.  They are very popular -- they were very briefly discontinued at some point last year (November, perhaps?), and then Disney thought better and decided to continue them.  On some trips I see the cookies in every single candy store.  Other times I can barely find them in even one store, or I find 2 cookies and that's it!

*Orbitron* shared a photo of the cookie kit above ^^^, complete with cutter!  I'm not sure if the cutter can be purchased separately as well (separate from the kit).


----------



## DisneylandPlanner

Oh My this is my favorite part!!!! Yeah it is here I will be checking in all day for new pictures to tempt me.
Butterscotch


----------



## kylie71

I looked through 4 years of holidays, and came up with one cookie frosting kit pic.......  I have some of the shops though:


----------



## sgrap

I don't know if this counts, but in 2012 we our girls a trip to Disneyland for Christmas.  Our friend (in the pictures--we were going with her to a music teacher's convention) came over on Christmas morning and we gave them bags full of Disneyland items, including Disneyland ornaments, and at the bottom were "I'm going to Disneyland" shirts.  



Disneyland resort ornaments



Disneyland Resort shirts


----------



## Misskitty3

Awesome, Awesome, AWESOME theme this week!!!  Total sugar and shopping overload!!!  I love it!!!

Sherry - Those m&m carmel apples look AMAZING!!!!  My favorite are the Apple Pie carmel apples but if I see one of those m&m apples, I may need to conduct a comparison test!


----------



## Sherry E

*I have sooooo many photos, but I know that a few people have been waiting for merchandise photos for a while.  So I have to get going on posting some merchandise photos (although you've seen some good ones above, courtesy of our other photo participants!)! *



*sgrap* -- Those photos will count!







Misskitty3 said:


> Awesome, Awesome, AWESOME theme this week!!!  Total sugar and shopping overload!!!  I love it!!!
> 
> Sherry - Those m&m carmel apples look AMAZING!!!!  My favorite are the Apple Pie carmel apples but if I see one of those m&m apples, I may need to conduct a comparison test!



*Misskitty3 --*

I've never tried the apples but they look great!

The apples are one of those things that have some new, fun designs each year.  Some of the designs stay the same, but there are always new ones thrown in the bunch and I think that M&M's apple was new for 2013.  Also new for 2013 were the apples that looked like ornaments.


----------



## sgrap

Sherry E said:


> *I have sooooo many photos, but I know that a few people have been waiting for merchandise photos for a while.  So I have to get going on posting some merchandise photos (although you've seen some good ones above, courtesy of our other photo participants!)! *
> 
> 
> 
> *sgrap* -- Those photos will count!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



Yay, thank you!!


----------



## dolphingirl47

Oh, I am so excited about the demi-tasse dessert. I got both versions of the Halloween demi-tasse dessert in 2011 and I love to use the cups. I can't wait to add a holiday version. Does anybody know if there is just one version?

Corinna


----------



## mvf-m11c

Treats & Treasures (Food and Merchandise)

Treats




























Merchandise




The WoC Winter Dreams ornament that was given during the AP Previews












Viva Navidad merchandise












Mickey Nut Crackers




Cars Land
























Santa Mickey Popcorn Bucket


----------



## Sherry E

dolphingirl47 said:


> I have to say the alligator show does not sit easily with me even though they are rescues and I suppose it has some educational elements. I learned something new though. I had no idea that alligators will return back to where they were found. I have heard previously that Disney moves any alligators that turn up in the tourist areas. I wonder if they go to a rescue place or if the move is a little further away.
> 
> I could just eat that peanut butter pie. Time to cook dinner I think.
> 
> The beach looks nice and the colour of the water is just stunning.
> 
> Corinna



*Corinna --*

I'm guessing this ^^ ended up in the wrong thread?  I was thinking, "When did they add in an alligator show to the Disneyland Resort holiday festivities?"


----------



## Orbitron

Sherry E said:


> I was thinking, "When did they add in an alligator show to the Disneyland Resort holiday festivities?"



I was thinking exactly the same!


----------



## dolphingirl47

Sherry E said:


> *Corinna --*
> 
> I'm guessing this ^^ ended up in the wrong thread?  I was thinking, "When did they add in an alligator show to the Disneyland Resort holiday festivities?"



Oops, indeed. Serves me right for having too many threads open. At least it was a straight swap. Both posts are now in their correct threads.

Corinna


----------



## tksbaskets

Sherry E said:


> *Corinna --*
> 
> I'm guessing this ^^ ended up in the wrong thread?  I was thinking, "When did they add in an alligator show to the Disneyland Resort holiday festivities?"



LOL I thought the same thing 

Our first holiday trip to DL I must have spent 20 minutes watching the Cast members decorate the apples





Perhaps you'll want to gnash on a loaf of bread while at DCA.  _(I often wonder if people buy whole loaves of bread and if so, where do they carry it while enjoying the park?)_





Hello my pretty





More later when I'm able to look at last December's photos.

Great job *Sherry*!  You make this thread so much fun.


----------



## Disney127

I love everyone's photos, please keep sharing!  Food and shopping are two of my favorite things after Disney!


----------



## petals

I'm going to be soooooo broke after Disneyland I won't be able to eat until next year!  Love all the merchandise pictures and treat pictures


----------



## poppinspal

Sherry E said:


> *poppinspal --*
> 
> To be honest, sometimes the Mickey gingerbread cookies are softer, and sometimes they are on the harder side -- as if they have been sitting out for a couple of days.  I prefer softer as well.  The cookies are yummy.  They are very popular -- they were very briefly discontinued at some point last year (November, perhaps?), and then Disney thought better and decided to continue them.  On some trips I see the cookies in every single candy store.  Other times I can barely find them in even one store, or I find 2 cookies and that's it!
> 
> *Orbitron* shared a photo of the cookie kit above ^^^, complete with cutter!  I'm not sure if the cutter can be purchased separately as well (separate from the kit).




Thank you! I suppose I'll just have to get one and hope for the best! Gingerbread men are a big part of my Christmas tradition. My aunt makes them for Christmas Eve and then I have some left overs and hot chocolate out of my mickey cup on Christmas morning. So I'm very excited to make it a part of my Disneyland trip!

I saw the picture of the kit, it'll be worth it to me just to have the cookie cutter. I usually use the family recipe but a mix would be good for me to use with my niece as it's bound to be easier then the recipe I make.

I have another question looking at all these pictures. (Sorry first trip and I'm trying to get all the details I can! haha)

What is the Demitasse dessert? Just the mug had me excited! 

Thanks for the wonderful thread!


----------



## kylie71

I will be photographing food cases this year!  Lesson learned!

--Lori




Sherry, do you think the Walk In Walts Footsteps tour will be going on during the Thanksgiving week, and weekend?   Or will it just be the Holiday tour? I would rather do the WIWF tour..... and go to the apartment. 

--Lori


----------



## rentayenta

Best. Theme. Ever. 


Loving the photos everyone. I'll post mine later tonight.


----------



## Orbitron

poppinspal said:


> What is the Demitasse dessert? Just the mug had me excited!



It's a peppermint chocolate pot de crème inside a keepsake Mickey Mouse mug!


----------



## pattyduke34

WOW!  I am loving all of the pictures...I am at 30 days and can not wait!..

from the tour..




Ok I can not believe I can only find one..I know I have more...when I get off work I will have to check my other computer!!!


----------



## deserrai

I saw mention of handmade candy canes? That sounds wonderful! Where might I find them assuming they are being made when we are there?


----------



## tksbaskets

pattyduke34 said:


> WOW!  I am loving all of the pictures...I am at 30 days and can not wait!..
> 
> from the tour..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok I can not believe I can only find one..I know I have more...when I get off work I will have to check my other computer!!!



CUTE nails! 



deserrai said:


> I saw mention of handmade candy canes? That sounds wonderful! Where might I find them assuming they are being made when we are there?



They will announce the dates that the candy canes are being made.  That morning *first thing* you head to the candy shop on Mainstreet in DL (may be a spot in DCA on different days) and can get a wrist band to come back and purchase.  I'll post pictures tonight.  We bagged a couple last year.  I'm not a candy cane connoisseur but these were delish!

Here is the information from LAST year:
http://www.disneyfoodblog.com/2013/11/08/dining-in-disneyland-2013-disneyland-candy-cane-dates/


----------



## poppinspal

Orbitron said:


> It's a peppermint chocolate pot de crème inside a keepsake Mickey Mouse mug!



Thank you! Sounds delicious to me!!


----------



## tmfranlk

Man I came in on a delicious note! I may blow the food budget on sweet treats at this rate.

We will be in the Anaheim area Dec 23-27 this year and will have two days at Disneyland. I'm leaning to Dec 24 at DL and 26 at DCA. I know we're looking at major crowds, but I'm not sure the best way to prepare our plans. We lived 10 minutes away for two years a decade ago so are very familiar with the parks. We've visited several times since then with a day in each park so we know that aspect pretty well also. The Christmas crowds, however, have me concerned. 

Should I consider RideMax or Touring Plans for this trip to maximize our time and experience? Since we're annual to bi-annual visitors we don't have to feel like we want to "see it all," but at the same time we always have so much we want to do. Holiday season things will be must-dos as will some character greets. Plus, DD4 is finally tall enough for the 40" rides so we want to hit some of her "firsts" as well.

I'd welcome any suggestions on the best way to attack our plans. Our park visiting party will be me, DD11 and DD4.

Thanks all!


----------



## JadeDarkstar

Yesss I was waiting for this week. Thank you. 
Btw now i'm hoping to come up with more cash for treats. I'm thinking of canceling my monto cristo at CO so i can have 30 more for treats.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## mvf-m11c

Nicolette11785 said:


> Where is the best place to see the parade with the least amount of waiting?



As for the best place to see "A Christmas Fantasy" parade with little wait time is watching it at It's a Small World Plaza. I would say this is one of the best places to watch the parade with little wait time. I have shown up about 30 minutes until the parade (1st parade) started and got a front row spot. You can even show up about in a few minutes (depends on the crowd levels) and get a good spot to see the parade. The busiest will be Main Street from Town Square all the way to the Hub area. 




Sherry E said:


> To your questions, *Bret/mvf-m11c* would be a good one to tackle the fireworks question!



As for "Believe...In Holiday Magic" fireworks, the best spot to watch the fireworks is in front of Sleeping Beauty Winter Castle. But it will require wait time that can be up to 2+ hours (bench, curb side or up at the rope off area). You can still be able to get a spot on the road for the fireworks about an hour to hour and a half until the fireworks start. There are a lot of different places to watch BIHM fireworks around DL but this that is the best to watch the fireworks. Seeing the show in front will also get you the full effects of fireworks launching around SB Winter Castle.


----------



## HappiestHaunt

Does Christmas Day Dinner ADRs open on 10/26?


----------



## purplecrush

Sherry E said:


> *purplecrush --*
> 
> Kristin Davis -- yes, that's the other "3 Days" movie I was thinking of!



Sorry, I could have looked it up, but was at the gym, on the treadmill typing that, and it took everything I had to not fall off!! 

I just adore that movie!


----------



## Nicolette11785

Thank you so much for all the info. Are all the activites such as lighting of the castle or snow in the listed times? Or do you just happen to have to be there for it. Also does the DL Band do the castle show like they do normally? I only caught the last 2 min the last time we were there and wanted to see the whole show. 

Thanks again!



Sherry E said:


> Welcome, *Nicolette11785*!   Thank you for joining us.
> 
> Don't worry -- no one expects you to go through the entire thread.  We have a lot of folks who join us at all stages of the thread -- when it starts, in the middle of our Theme Week Countdown and just after the holidays have officially begun at Disneyland.
> 
> One thing I will suggest is to have a look at page 1 of this thread -- specifically the first 12 posts or so.  You don't have to read them in detail, or all at one time, but I have them broken up into subjects (important Dates/Events to Remember, General Info, FAQs, merchandise, hotels, Disneyland-specific activities and California Adventure-specific things, etc.), and some of the blogs and info contained in them may help paint a picture of what to expect for your first Disneyland holiday trip!  I think that often times people don't know to go to page 1 first, so they don't realize that a lot of the info they want may be right there.
> 
> To your questions, *Bret/mvf-m11c* would be a good one to tackle the fireworks question!
> 
> The characters at Surf's Up do not wear anything holiday-ish (at least not that I've seen in person).  At Minnie & Friends at the Plaza Inn, from what I have seen in photos, sometimes a few of the characters may wear a holiday scarf, sweater or hat, but it doesn't seem to be consistent or dependable, and they don't dress in head-to-toe seasonal garb.
> 
> 
> There are a lot of things that are only available for the holiday season -- even the decorations are pretty thorough. I think the main things to see/do are:
> 
> In Disneyland
> 
> 
> A Christmas Fantasy Parade;
> Believe in Holiday Magic Fireworks;
> Jingle Cruise;
> The Wintertime Enchantment Lighting of the Castle (in icicle lights);
> "Snow" falling on Main Street, in IASW mall and in New Orleans Square;
> (If it is open) Storybook Land Canal Boats (there should be tiny decorations on the cottages);
> It's a Small World Holiday;
> Haunted Mansion Holiday -- look for the holiday hidden Mickey on the floor of the ballroom/dining room scene;
> Jingle Jangle Jamboree (in Frontierland -- this is one of Santa's locations, and one of the places where characters in holiday attire can be found); and
> Themed decorations in every land (sometimes elaborate; sometimes subtle) except Tomorrowland.
> 
> 
> In California Adventure
> 
> 
> Winter Dreams -- World of Color;
> Viva Navidad;
> (IF it comes back this year) Elf Days;
> Buena Vista Street Bell Ringers;
> Santa Claus at his department store setting in Elias & Co. on Buena Vista Street;
> Possibly the Mad T Party's holiday-themed set;
> Roz wears a Santa hat inside the Monster's Inc. ride (at the very end);
> Character photo spot on Paradise Pier (next to the large Christmas tree); and
> Themed décor (sometimes elaborate; sometimes subtle) in every land but Condor Flats.  Look for the miniature (most likely fake) gingerbread Cozy Cone model in the office of the Cozy Cone Motel.
> 
> 
> In Downtown Disney
> 
> 
> Olaf's Frozen ice rink with a big Christmas tree in the middle of it;
> Winter Village (basically this is a series of mini-chalets set up to sell food, merchandise and rent skating equipment); and
> There may or may not be any special holiday entertainment going on in Downtown Disney at that time.
> 
> 
> At the 3 Hotels
> 
> _*Grand Californian Hotel*_ -- Santa; carolers, giant Christmas tree in lobby, pianist playing holiday tunes; occasional guitarist playing holiday tunes; real gingerbread house inside the entrance of Storytellers Café; small (real) gingerbread house in White Water Snacks;
> 
> 
> _*Disneyland Hotel*_ -- Carolers are here too; Santa's very beautiful photo spot in the Fantasy Tower; Goofy's Kitchen's wacky Christmas tree; different themed trees in every tower of the hotel; a tropical tree in Tangaroa Terrace; a giant fake gingerbread Castle in the lobby of the Fantasy Tower; twinkling colored lights in the poinsettia planters at the front entrance to the Fantasy Tower; and
> 
> 
> _*Paradise Pier Hotel*_ -- Carolers and Santa are here too; very pretty blue-green-ish tree in lobby, with all sorts of sea-themed ornaments and knick knacks.
> 
> 
> 
> **If you stay onsite at one of the 3 Disney hotels, you can also participate in an ornament workshop (assuming it is held again this year) and the Merriest Holiday Hunt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Karin1984 --*
> 
> The Lighting of the Castle is a huge part of the season.  I think it will happen -- unless there is some new, unexpected thing coming along to prevent it (which is unlikely).  Last year the Enchantment Lighting wasn't showing on the calendar/schedule for certain dates, but it was just an oversight.  It still happened every night, all season long.  That Disneyland schedule is not always 100% complete or filled in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *purplecrush --*
> 
> Kristin Davis -- yes, that's the other "3 Days" movie I was thinking of!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *poppinspal --*
> 
> To be honest, sometimes the Mickey gingerbread cookies are softer, and sometimes they are on the harder side -- as if they have been sitting out for a couple of days.  I prefer softer as well.  The cookies are yummy.  They are very popular -- they were very briefly discontinued at some point last year (November, perhaps?), and then Disney thought better and decided to continue them.  On some trips I see the cookies in every single candy store.  Other times I can barely find them in even one store, or I find 2 cookies and that's it!
> 
> *Orbitron* shared a photo of the cookie kit above ^^^, complete with cutter!  I'm not sure if the cutter can be purchased separately as well (separate from the kit).








Thank you! I will definitely take your advice! By sitting by IASW for the parade will we see it before main st. or does it go down main st. first?




mvf-m11c said:


> As for the best place to see "A Christmas Fantasy" parade with little wait time is watching it at It's a Small World Plaza. I would say this is one of the best places to watch the parade with little wait time. I have shown up about 30 minutes until the parade (1st parade) started and got a front row spot. You can even show up about in a few minutes (depends on the crowd levels) and get a good spot to see the parade. The busiest will be Main Street from Town Square all the way to the Hub area.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for "Believe...In Holiday Magic" fireworks, the best spot to watch the fireworks is in front of Sleeping Beauty Winter Castle. But it will require wait time that can be up to 2+ hours (bench, curb side or up at the rope off area). You can still be able to get a spot on the road for the fireworks about an hour to hour and a half until the fireworks start. There are a lot of different places to watch BIHM fireworks around DL but this that is the best to watch the fireworks. Seeing the show in front will also get you the full effects of fireworks launching around SB Winter Castle.


----------



## mvf-m11c

Nicolette11785 said:


> Thank you! I will definitely take your advice! By sitting by IASW for the parade will we see it before main st. or does it go down main st. first?



Your welcome. If there are two parades in one day, the first parade starts from IASW Plaza towards MS Town Square. Than the second parade comes from MS Town Square to IASW Plaza. On days when there is only one parade, it mostly comes from IASW Plaza to MS Town Square. There could be times when it comes from MS Town Square to IASW Plaza.


----------



## Sherry E

OHBelle said:


> Thanks Sherry.  I am glad to be back home!  Vacations are great, but I am always glad to be back home in my own bed and with my dog, Daisy!
> 
> I don't get the Hallmark Movies and Mysteries channel.   That may be a good thing because like you I do not have enough hours in the day for ALL the Christmas movies! Plus my husband isn't as interested in watching Christmas movies as I am.
> 
> I will have to check out UP and ION a little more closely.  I have not really ever looked at their programming and have probably missed some good movies!  Any recommendations?
> Lifetime has always been hit or miss for me.  ABC Family doesn't always seem as "Christmas" as I would like.
> 
> My work days will be far more entertaining after 10/31!



*Tracy --*

Movie recommendations:

There is a cute movie called _12 Wishes of Christmas_ that was cute -- it was either an Ion movie or an UP movie.  

There was another fairly cute movie called _Christmas Town_ -- either from Ion or UP -- that is worth seeing.

Last year I saw a movie with Drew Lachey called _Guess Who's Coming to Christmas_, which I liked.  I can't recall if it was from Ion, Up or INSP.

_Christmas Angel_ (with Teri Polo, Della Reese and Kevin Sorbo) was on, I think, Ion or UP.

_A Snow Globe Christmas_, _Twelve Trees of Christmas_ and _Christmas Angel_ (with Bruce Davison) were all good, in different ways.  Those are all Lifetime movies.

_12 Men of Christmas_ stars Kristin Chenoweth and was either a Lifetime movie or ABC Family movie.

_Snowglobe_ and _The Mistle-Tones_ (from ABC Family) were very cute.

The ones I like that will be shown on Hallmark Movies and Mysteries are movies such as _November Christmas_, _A Christmas Wish_ and _A Christmas Visitor_.  A lot of people seem to love love love _The Christmas Card_, but I've never seen it all the way through.

There are so many!




Phoenixrising said:


> I've got a question for those who go in early Nov, what are the crowds leading up to Veterans day like??? I'm contemplating turning my solo trip to DL in 2017 into a family trip, depending on how much the trip to WDW costs. I'll know that answer by the fall of 2016, as we would headed to WDW in Jan/17 for 8 days. I can book the WDW closer to the departure date, as we wouldn't want any TS reservations, and the flights tend to be the same no matter when I book (bad, but coming from the west coast it tends to be expected), just the price get's cheaper. Any thoughts would be appreciated. Have a great day!
> 
> Tinselita (Trish)




*Trish/Tinselita --*

I think that 2017 is so far off at this point, it will be hard to tell what crowds will be like.  Anything could happen between now and then to impact crowds -- new rides/attractions/shows, some sort of construction, etc.  If things go the way they have been going, then there would already be some rides and attractions open in time for Veterans Day weekend, and the holiday season would probably start right after Veterans Day.  So there could be some crowds, but probably not horrible crowds.  Again, I think it has to do with what is on the horizon as far as new attractions between now and then.





dolphingirl47 said:


> Oh, I am so excited about the demi-tasse dessert. I got both versions of the Halloween demi-tasse dessert in 2011 and I love to use the cups. I can't wait to add a holiday version. Does anybody know if there is just one version?
> 
> Corinna



*Corinna --*

I'm actually not even sure if the demitasse will be there for the holidays this year.  It was nowhere to be found at the start of Halloween Time this year, and I have not heard any reports to indicate that it is there now.  We will have to wait until the holiday season starts and see what is there!





poppinspal said:


> Thank you! I suppose I'll just have to get one and hope for the best! Gingerbread men are a big part of my Christmas tradition. My aunt makes them for Christmas Eve and then I have some left overs and hot chocolate out of my mickey cup on Christmas morning. So I'm very excited to make it a part of my Disneyland trip!
> 
> I saw the picture of the kit, it'll be worth it to me just to have the cookie cutter. I usually use the family recipe but a mix would be good for me to use with my niece as it's bound to be easier then the recipe I make.
> 
> I have another question looking at all these pictures. (Sorry first trip and I'm trying to get all the details I can! haha)
> 
> What is the Demitasse dessert? Just the mug had me excited!
> 
> Thanks for the wonderful thread!




*poppinspal --*

You're very welcome! *Orbitron* explained the demitasse, although -- as I mentioned to Corinna above -- there is a chance it might not be back this year.  The Halloween Time version was not seen at Disneyland at the beginning of the season, so it makes me wonder if it will be back for the holidays.

For years there has been a version of the demitasse dessert, but the mug it was previously served in (like 6 or 7 years ago) was a less interesting mug.  The Santa Mickey mug is much better!





kylie71 said:


> I will be photographing food cases this year!  Lesson learned!
> 
> --Lori
> 
> Sherry, do you think the Walk In Walts Footsteps tour will be going on during the Thanksgiving week, and weekend?   Or will it just be the Holiday tour? I would rather do the WIWF tour..... and go to the apartment.
> 
> --Lori




*Lori --*

I've never done the WIWDF tour, but right now it is showing as taking place over Thanksgiving week and weekend (assuming the calendar doesn't change between now and then).  





deserrai said:


> I saw mention of handmade candy canes? That sounds wonderful! Where might I find them assuming they are being made when we are there?



*deserrai --*

In addition to Candy Palace on Main Street (which *tksbaskets* explained earlier), if I am not mistaken I think that the candy canes are also made at Trolley Treats in California Adventure, so the schedule was expanded a bit from what it used to be.





tmfranlk said:


> Man I came in on a delicious note! I may blow the food budget on sweet treats at this rate.
> 
> We will be in the Anaheim area Dec 23-27 this year and will have two days at Disneyland. I'm leaning to Dec 24 at DL and 26 at DCA. I know we're looking at major crowds, but I'm not sure the best way to prepare our plans. We lived 10 minutes away for two years a decade ago so are very familiar with the parks. We've visited several times since then with a day in each park so we know that aspect pretty well also. The Christmas crowds, however, have me concerned.
> 
> Should I consider RideMax or Touring Plans for this trip to maximize our time and experience? Since we're annual to bi-annual visitors we don't have to feel like we want to "see it all," but at the same time we always have so much we want to do. Holiday season things will be must-dos as will some character greets. Plus, DD4 is finally tall enough for the 40" rides so we want to hit some of her "firsts" as well.
> 
> I'd welcome any suggestions on the best way to attack our plans. Our park visiting party will be me, DD11 and DD4.
> 
> Thanks all!




Welcome, *tmfranlk*!

Thank you for joining us!

A lot of people use Touring Plans (RideMax seems to have almost fallen to the wayside), but a lot of other people kind of frown on it.  I mean, I suppose it wouldn't hurt to use TP if you feel comfortable with it.  I don't know if it will help too much, but you may get some mileage out of it.

I think you have the right idea -- Disneyland on 12/24 and California Adventure on 12/26.  It will be very crowded in both parks over those dates (especially on 12/26), but Disneyland is the park that is more likely to reach capacity and close for several hours on 12/26 (that's not to say it will, but it happens a lot in that week between Christmas and New Year's).  It doesn't happen at California Adventure as often as it does at Disneyland, so that's why I think that planning DCA for 12/26 is a good idea.  DCA will probably just be a tiny bit less crowded in general for most of the day -- unless a bunch of people who can't get into Disneyland wander across the Esplanade to DCA too!

One thing to hope for is a chance of rain.  Even if it doesn't rain, if there is just a threat of rain in the weather forecast it will keep a lot of people away from the parks.



HappiestHaunt said:


> Does Christmas Day Dinner ADRs open on 10/26?



*HappiestHaunt --*

I have to think that they will open up on that date, and I have to hope that the Disney Parks Blog finally puts out a decent blog (by the end of this week or early next week) on the full array of Christmas Eve and Day dining options, special menu items, etc. -- just like Thanksgiving.  Thanksgiving is certainly not the only big "dining holiday" this year!





Nicolette11785 said:


> Thank you so much for all the info. Are all the activites such as lighting of the castle or snow in the listed times? Or do you just happen to have to be there for it. Also does the DL Band do the castle show like they do normally? I only caught the last 2 min the last time we were there and wanted to see the whole show.
> 
> Thanks again!




*Nicolette11785 --*

You're very welcome! I'm happy to help.

I have seen the Disneyland Band in front of the Castle during the holidays, but I have never paid attention to the times or if they were listed on the Entertainment calendar on the DLR website.  They could be listed in the Times Guide that you get when you enter the turnstiles.   *(Edited to add:  I just checked my Times Guide from last December 2-8, and the Disneyland Band performed at 9:00 a.m., 10:00 a.m. and 10:55 a.m.)*

The snow happens before and after the fireworks -- and I don't think I have ever seen specific times for just the snow in the Times Guide, though I may have overlooked them.  The fireworks can happen anywhere from 7:30 p.m. to 7:40 p.m., to 9:30 p.m., depending on which night of the week it is.

The Wintertime Enchantment Lighting of the Castle _should_ be listed on the Entertainment calendar on DLR's website, but it may not be.  Last year it was missing from the calendar for several days, even though it was happening nightly in Disneyland.  So even if it does not appear on the website, it may be listed in the Times Guide or map at the park's entrance.


----------



## WestMom2two

I've been waiting for this week for forever! So excited to see all the treats and merchandise! Not only is December my favorite time of year and xmas being my favorite holiday. It is also my husband, daughter and my birthdays! I'm going to shop like a crazy person, my poor husband!  25 day's left until our visit!


----------



## Sherry E

WestMom2two said:


> I've been waiting for this week for forever! So excited to see all the treats and merchandise! Not only is December my favorite time of year and xmas being my favorite holiday. It is also my husband, daughter and my birthdays! I'm going to shop like a crazy person, my poor husband!  25 day's left until our visit!



*WestMom2two --*

I know you have been waiting!  I'm sorry to make you wait so long.  Thank you for being patient.   Believe me, I never forgot you.  You were one of the people to whom I was referring earlier today, when I said that I knew a few folks were waiting for merchandise photos!  

I didn't want to unload all of my merchandise photos today, when we have a whole week ahead of us, so I will probably be posting more photos each day, or until I run out of decent ones to share.  Stay tuned! 

December and the holidays are a very special time in your family.  You will find many things to buy!  

I was looking at an article on MiceAge this morning, and it appears that the China Closet on Main Street already has a Christmas tree or two up in the store, with a complete array of holiday merchandise! It's October 20th, and there is at least one Christmas tree up in the China Closet!


----------



## MinnieLovesMickey

planningjollyholiday said:


> We paid $80, they raised the price from last year, and i noticed that they just updated the price on the website yesterday, but  they still have last years dates on their website and haven't changed that yet. There is an AP discount of 20% if you have one.



Thank you for the information! We do have APs so that 20% would definitely be nice.


----------



## DharmaLou

I am fairly certain I gained 10 lbs just looking at the treat photos! The yummy holiday treats are one of my favorite things about going this time of year!


----------



## Sherry E

DharmaLou said:


> I am fairly certain I gained 10 lbs just looking at the treat photos! The yummy holiday treats are one of my favorite things about going this time of year!



Seasons such as Halloween Time and the Holidays would certainly be a lot less fun without the bounty of treats and food items, wouldn't they?  

At some point this week I hope to have my (somewhat comprehensive) list of Holiday season food items finished (which will be like the one I did for Halloween Time, with both snacks and seasonal meals included, and where to find them), but as I began putting it together a while back I realized it was going to be more extensive than Halloween Time, as it includes Thanksgiving food items, Three Kings Day food, Viva Navidad food, Christmas food and random New Year's food items or meals.  

Halloween Time doesn't have as many food sub-categories to it (Dia de los Muertos, and sometimes there might be Oktoberfest items) and its food list was less complex (but still time-consuming) to put together.


----------



## WestMom2two

Sherry E said:


> *WestMom2two --*
> 
> I know you have been waiting!  I'm sorry to make you wait so long.  Thank you for being patient.   Believe me, I never forgot you.  You were one of the people to whom I was referring earlier today, when I said that I knew a few folks were waiting for merchandise photos!
> 
> I didn't want to unload all of my merchandise photos today, when we have a whole week ahead of us, so I will probably be posting more photos each day, or until I run out of decent ones to share.  Stay tuned!
> 
> December and the holidays are a very special time in your family.  You will find many things to buy!
> 
> I was looking at an article on MiceAge this morning, and it appears that the China Closet on Main Street already has a Christmas tree or two up in the store, with a complete array of holiday merchandise! It's October 20th, and there is at least one Christmas tree up in the China Closet!


Wooo Hooo, I will be glued to my computer every night this week to see it all! lol


----------



## debdreamsofdis

Question for all you Holiday Tour experts. Which tour time would you pick if you were going to do the tour on Thanksgiving Day? There is a 12 and 12:05 time and then there is 2:45. 2:50 and 2:55 time. I understand the earlier tours get preferred seating for the daytime parade and the later get seating for the evening parade. The evening parade looks more exciting to me with the lights, but do they seat all 3 tours together for the preferred seating? Will it be more crowded for the evening parade? How exactly does the preferred seating work? We will have younger children in our party and would hate to pay for preferred seating for them just to be stuck behind someone taller anyway. We are planning on eating our Thanksgiving meal at Carnation Cafe that day, so if we do the later tour, we would eat around 12-1 and if we do the earlier tour we would eat around 4-5. Plusses or minuses for either tour?? Also, does anybody know what the cancellation policy is for the tours?


----------



## petals

debdreamsofdis said:


> Question for all you Holiday Tour experts. Which tour time would you pick if you were going to do the tour on Thanksgiving Day? There is a 12 and 12:05 time and then there is 2:45. 2:50 and 2:55 time. I understand the earlier tours get preferred seating for the daytime parade and the later get seating for the evening parade. The evening parade looks more exciting to me with the lights, but do they seat all 3 tours together for the preferred seating? Will it be more crowded for the evening parade? How exactly does the preferred seating work? We will have younger children in our party and would hate to pay for preferred seating for them just to be stuck behind someone taller anyway. We are planning on eating our Thanksgiving meal at Carnation Cafe that day, so if we do the later tour, we would eat around 12-1 and if we do the earlier tour we would eat around 4-5. Plusses or minuses for either tour?? Also, does anybody know what the cancellation policy is for the tours?


Can't answer most of your question but I'm pretty sure that all the tours are non refundable if you cancel


----------



## Phoenixrising

Sherry, my younger DS10 doesn't do well in heavy crowds. He has learning/language/ fine motor delays. He's very sensitive, and get's very overwhelmed in heavy crowds. I need to be aware of this when planning any family vacations. I can tell when he's had enough, and the last trip to DL during Halloween time was pushing it a bit for him. I'd like the family to experience Christmas time in DL, while avoiding the heavier crowds that go along with travelling to DL during that time of year. Worse case scenario is I delay the trip for a couple of months and go during a slower time of year (Jan). This is why I'm doing my research now, rather than waiting till closer to the booking of the trip. One of the main reasons we are heading to WDW when we are is that it's one of the slowest times of the year for crowds, and the prices on air/hotel are reasonable enough that we can afford to go.


----------



## Karin1984

Sherry E said:


> The Lighting of the Castle is a huge part of the season.  I think it will happen -- unless there is some new, unexpected thing coming along to prevent it (which is unlikely).  Last year the Enchantment Lighting wasn't showing on the calendar/schedule for certain dates, but it was just an oversight.  It still happened every night, all season long.  That Disneyland schedule is not always 100% complete or filled in.



I know... but still, I want to know! I hate waiting!  It seems so weird to me that for WDW Disney is able to determine it's schedule months in advance and for DL they can't. It's something so iconic, something that happens every year, so why not announce it.


----------



## Sherry E

*The latest -- cough cough -- rumor, courtesy of MiceAge/MiceChat, is that all of the Frozen mini-land stuff in Hollywood Land is beginning on December 20th!!!!!  Supposedly this was planned specifically to coincide with when a lot of AP holders are blocked out and a lot of non-AP holders and tourists visit.  In early January, a lot of the AP holders who are no longer blocked would be able to come and see the Frozen fun (after it had already been around for a few weeks).

Apparently -- and this is all a rumor, once again -- the ice rink, real snow, snowman-building, sing-along, meet and greet, special Frozen food and merchandise, etc., would begin on 12/20/14 and last through early May 2015!!!  The quote is:  "The Frozen installation would remain in Hollywood Land through early May..."


So, what do you think?  Is MiceAge on to something now that they are throwing out specific dates?  Are you early holiday travelers going to move your trip dates to post-December 20th (oh, think of the crowds in DCA during that week between Christmas and New Year's once everyone packs in to build snowmen in Hollywood Land!)??    Or are you going to stick with your trip dates and avoid December 20th and beyond, just in case MiceChat is correct??




​*





Phoenixrising said:


> Sherry, my younger DS10 doesn't do well in heavy crowds. He has learning/language/ fine motor delays. He's very sensitive, and get's very overwhelmed in heavy crowds. I need to be aware of this when planning any family vacations. I can tell when he's had enough, and the last trip to DL during Halloween time was pushing it a bit for him. I'd like the family to experience Christmas time in DL, while avoiding the heavier crowds that go along with travelling to DL during that time of year. Worse case scenario is I delay the trip for a couple of months and go during a slower time of year (Jan). This is why I'm doing my research now, rather than waiting till closer to the booking of the trip. One of the main reasons we are heading to WDW when we are is that it's one of the slowest times of the year for crowds, and the prices on air/hotel are reasonable enough that we can afford to go.



*Trish --*

Oh, I totally understand why you have to plan and find out, but I just don't think there is any way to accurately predict early November crowds 3 years in advance.  Many, many things could change between now and then.  It's unlikely that in 2017 everything will be a carbon copy of what it's like this year.  Entertainment, schedules, crowds -- all of it could change between now and then.  I think you'll have a better idea of what to expect in another year.

Also, if you go before Veterans Day you may only get a partial Christmas time at Disneyland experience, as you know.  It's not guaranteed that certain things will have soft opened.  What happens in 2017 may be very different from what happens in 2014.





Karin1984 said:


> I know... but still, I want to know! I hate waiting!  It seems so weird to me that for WDW Disney is able to determine it's schedule months in advance and for DL they can't. It's something so iconic, something that happens every year, so why not announce it.



*Karin1984 --*

I know.  Everyone wants to know -- but just be forewarned and prepared that it may never appear on the website, and yet the Enchantment Lighting will still be happening in the parks.

I looked at my Times Guide and Map from last year, and the Enchantment Lighting was not listed on either of those things at all -- and yet it was still happening nightly in Disneyland.  For whatever reason, it may not be announced -- but it will happen.


----------



## Orbitron

Sherry E said:


> The latest -- _cough cough_ -- rumor, courtesy of MiceAge/MiceChat, is that all of the _Frozen_ mini-land stuff in Hollywood Land is beginning on December 20th!!!!!



MiceAge is writing a lot of stuff that isn't true. Strange that nobody else knows about that plans except them!


----------



## Sherry E

debdreamsofdis said:


> Question for all you Holiday Tour experts. Which tour time would you pick if you were going to do the tour on Thanksgiving Day? There is a 12 and 12:05 time and then there is 2:45. 2:50 and 2:55 time. I understand the earlier tours get preferred seating for the daytime parade and the later get seating for the evening parade. The evening parade looks more exciting to me with the lights, but do they seat all 3 tours together for the preferred seating? Will it be more crowded for the evening parade? How exactly does the preferred seating work? We will have younger children in our party and would hate to pay for preferred seating for them just to be stuck behind someone taller anyway. We are planning on eating our Thanksgiving meal at Carnation Cafe that day, so if we do the later tour, we would eat around 12-1 and if we do the earlier tour we would eat around 4-5. Plusses or minuses for either tour?? Also, does anybody know what the cancellation policy is for the tours?




*debdreamsofdis --*

I'm not a tour expert -- hopefully our tour experts will speak up! -- but I would always choose the latest tour, because the timing of it would put me at It's a Small World Holiday when the lights on the façade go on (you get the priority loading privileges with the tour).  Also, I like the Christmas Fantasy Parade better at night than in the daytime.






Orbitron said:


> MiceAge is writing a lot of stuff that isn't true. Strange that nobody else knows about that plans except them!



*Orbitron --*

They are known for putting out these stories and rumors based on info they have received from "inside sources."  Some of it has come true over the years, and some of it has not happened at all.  It is possible that certain things are tossed around in Disney's early planning meetings, and then those things never happen or see the light of day.  What MiceAge reports could be something that was discussed in an early planning meeting... and then later discarded or abandoned!

Starting the _Frozen_ stuff on December 20th is an interesting concept, if it turns out to be true.  It is already very, very crowded over those last 2 weeks of the year, and that would only increase crowds.  It would be a shame for the early holiday season travelers if they couldn't experience the _Frozen_ fun, and if they had no chance to get back to DCA before early May.

That's the other thing -- snow, snowman building and ice skating in May just seems wrong, though I understand the concept of it all.


----------



## crystal1313

Hmmm....APs blocked or not, I find it odd that Disney would miss out on a lot of profit from the Frozen stuff being out before Dec. 20th....but maybe they waited so long they cannot get everything set up until then?  I don't really believe Miceage anymore....but you never know.  I am for sure not changing my dates for this (even though DS6 is obsessed with Olaf).


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

We just got back from our Halloween trip and I'm a still a bit out of it. Thankfully I took these pictures in Carsland this past weekend, so I can participate in this week's theme! Here is some 2014 merchandise!


----------



## crystal1313

Jamie, thanks for posting!  I really hope they have the snow car ornaments when I am there Dec. 6-7 because they were sold out last year when I tried to get one!


----------



## Sherry E

*I love the Snowy the Snow Car/Season's Speedings ears in Jamie's photo above!!*



crystal1313 said:


> Hmmm....APs blocked or not, I find it odd that Disney would miss out on a lot of profit from the Frozen stuff being out before Dec. 20th....but maybe they waited so long they cannot get everything set up until then?  I don't really believe Miceage anymore....but you never know.  I am for sure not changing my dates for this (even though DS6 is obsessed with Olaf).



*crystal1313 --*

Yeah, something about the story doesn't sit right.  December 20th is a long time to wait (seeing that the holidays are starting in mid-November) to put out a _Frozen_ mini-land in Hollywood, especially if it were to debut in the busiest 2 weeks of the whole season, when it is already packed enough.

At the same time, it does seem suspiciously quiet on the Disneyland front as far as _Frozen_ goes.  It seems like there is a lot of _Frozen_ going around, across WDW and other Disney divisions, and it would be odd for Disneyland to not try to milk it even more -- though I feel like we already have enough of Olaf and company in Winter Dreams, in the DTD ice rink, at the Boutique in DTD, at the meet and greet, etc.  They would make a lot of the early holiday travelers (not just AP holders) mad by launching this _Frozen_ area so late in the season, as well.


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

debdreamsofdis said:


> Question for all you Holiday Tour experts. Which tour time would you pick if you were going to do the tour on Thanksgiving Day? There is a 12 and 12:05 time and then there is 2:45. 2:50 and 2:55 time. I understand the earlier tours get preferred seating for the daytime parade and the later get seating for the evening parade. The evening parade looks more exciting to me with the lights, but do they seat all 3 tours together for the preferred seating? Will it be more crowded for the evening parade? How exactly does the preferred seating work? We will have younger children in our party and would hate to pay for preferred seating for them just to be stuck behind someone taller anyway. We are planning on eating our Thanksgiving meal at Carnation Cafe that day, so if we do the later tour, we would eat around 12-1 and if we do the earlier tour we would eat around 4-5. Plusses or minuses for either tour?? Also, does anybody know what the cancellation policy is for the tours?



I would do the later tour and the evening parade. It is really magical to be down at IASW with all the lights. And the tour is non-refundable.


----------



## mom2rtk

DisneyJamieCA said:


> I would do the later tour and the evening parade. It is really magical to be down at IASW with all the lights. And the tour is non-refundable.



Totally agree. It was a very magical experience. We were standing at the entrance of SW when the lights came on then came out to an uber-crowded street to find our chairs waiting for us. And your tour will give you priority access to 2 or 3 attractions, so best used in the afternoon when traffic is highest.


----------



## kylie71

Thank You Jamie, for the little pre-view, I am so excited to be there in 35 days!!!!!!!!
Any other signs of Christmas yet? I keep watching the Matterhorn cam, for snow on the castle!!

--Lori


----------



## tksbaskets

Holiday tour question:
I've done both tours.  I think the later one is nice to see all the lights and the floats with their light too.  Personally I preferred the day parade because I was able to take great pictures.  I'm a passible photographer so night shots are challenging for me.

We did sit with another tour for the parade but there was plenty of seating and only two rows.  

Either way it's all good and the seats are worth the price of the tour.  If I could talk my hubby into it we'd do it again this time.

Frozen area rumor:
I'd much rather see that unused area/underutilized area of Hollywood land become something fun.  Tron, Mad Hatters Tea Party - the like, doesn't do it for me and seems "Un-Disney".   Starting on 12/20 would really not capitolize on so many holiday visitors.  I'd be surprised if they did something to increase the crowds on an already crazy week (which is when my family normally visited)

Our trip is less than two months away!! That deserves this  and of course this !


----------



## purplecrush

kylie71 said:


> Thank You Jamie, for the little pre-view, I am so excited to be there in 35 days!!!!!!!!
> Any other signs of Christmas yet? I keep watching the Matterhorn cam, for snow on the castle!!
> 
> --Lori



I'll be there in 41 days!! I keep watching the Matterhorn cam too!


----------



## tksbaskets

_Holiday Treats December 2013_
I did a much better job taking pictures of goodies.  Especially of my beloved Gingerbread Mickey!

Remember the picture of these beauties being decorated?  Makes me wish I liked caramel apples.





You don't like them either?  No worries lots to choose from in these cases!  I can recommend the crispy treats!















Yes, I left a few of these for others to purchase:





I call this one 'MINE'





What's the crowd just down the street from Carnation Cafe at the Candy Palace??  





OMG it's Castmembers handing out arm bands for the fresh candy canes!!  One band is for one candy cane.  I had my DS go with me.  My band was a tad snug (UNDERSTATEMENT) but I was afraid to take it off before I got my cane.  We are Batch 1 for the day!






We were told when to return to purchase and watched the fellas for a while (or I did as the fellas high tailed it to Star Tours as soon as the rope dropped by the castle.  You can see people lined up waiting in the reflection)











These candy makers got to work pulling and shaping after this but by that time I was on Star Tours myself. 

Be prepared to tote these babies around after you pick them up (they are wrapped in bubble wrap) as you can't check perishables at package pick-up in the front of the park or have them sent to your room.  You buy it, they want you to be the one to break it.


----------



## kylie71

Yummy post TK! 
I do not like Carmel Apples or Gingerbread!!  Gasp!   I do however LOVE the Rice Crispy treats with frosting, and the cupcakes! YUM!!!   I will take one in every color!!!

--lori


----------



## tksbaskets

kylie71 said:


> Yummy post TK!
> I do not like Carmel Apples or Gingerbread!!  Gasp!   I do however LOVE the Rice Crispy treats with frosting, and the cupcakes! YUM!!!   I will take one in every color!!!
> 
> --lori



This made me laugh!   I'd like a couple crispy treats right about now too


----------



## DisneylandPlanner

Sherry had to look it up, 2009 was my first and only trip to Disneyland during holiday time and I remember waiting to get all the information you could share then. And here we are 5 years later. Thanks!
Butterscotch


----------



## Sherry E

I love to look at the apples and their incredibly creative designs, but they look very busy to me -- too busy and ornate to eat!

However, I love me some gingerbread cookies with Mickey ears.  I won't even eat the "regular" gingerbread men cookies without ears.  While those non-eared cookies seem to be a good size, I like the ears.

And I always buy 2 gingerbread men with ears at a time -- because one of them would be lonely without a friend.

I love peppermint if it's in ice cream, because the actual cream portion of the ice cream will cut the harshness of the peppermint flavor down a bit.  I also enjoy a nice peppermint mocha.  A bit of crushed up peppermint sprinkled on something is okay as well.  I love a good peppermint lip gloss/balm too!

The giant candy canes like the one shown in *TK's* photo above are too much peppermint for me, though.

Now, cupcakes... cupcakes are dangerous territory.  Even the bad cupcakes can be good (like pizza -- sometimes, even if it's bad, it's good).  I love cupcakes.  The only thing that keeps me from devouring endless piles of cupcakes when I am at DLR is the price tag.  Almost $5.00 for one single cupcake of that size is crazy talk.  You can get a dozen cupcakes at Vons for anywhere from $5.99 - $7.99, and they are not bad, flavor-wise.  

It's not that I find the gingerbread cookies to be a reasonable price, either (almost $4.00 each), but the fact is that I can't get those cookies with ears outside of DLR, and I won't be baking them at home.  So the price becomes more "worth it" when there is a novelty factor involved.  

The cupcakes -- while they may have little accessories to Disney-fy them -- are still just cupcakes to me if you take those accessories off of the frosting.






DisneylandPlanner said:


> Sherry had to look it up, 2009 was my first and only trip to Disneyland during holiday time and I remember waiting to get all the information you could share then. And here we are 5 years later. Thanks!
> Butterscotch



*DisneylandPlanner --*

Oh wow -- was it that long ago that you enjoyed a DLR holiday trip?  So many things have changed in those 5 years!

Yep -- I'm still here, knee-deep in Halloween and Holiday Season fun!  I mostly stay out of Summertime chat.  I barely dabble in Springtime talk at all -- unless there is a DLR Easter egg hunt involved, in which case I am all over it.  If the chat involves the Holiday season and Halloween Time, you will most likely find me in the middle of it, or at the helm of the thread!!


----------



## Sherry E

This would be a really good Theme Week for *figment_jii's* plethora of food and dining-related photos, but figment_jii is at WDW, enjoying some Halloween fun, and will presumably be unavailable to post photos!



*I always hesitate to post photos of food and merchandise from previous years, as the designs change from year to year.  One year there could be marshmallow snowmen wands.  The next year the marshmallow wands could be simply covered in sprinkles and chocolate, with no specific, clever design.  Then, the next year they could be snowmen again -- or some other sorts of holiday icons.

So I have to preface this next post by saying that what you see in photos from one year may or may not return in another year.  There will probably always be cupcakes, cake pops, pretzel rods, cookies, muffins, caramel apples and marshmallow wands of some sort -- but they could look very different from year to year.*





*Treats!!!! 



December 2013



Club 33 dessert buffet...








What was this before people got into it?  A yule log or some sort of chocolate cake?








Angel food cake...








The plate I took back to the table, with lukewarm chocolate, angel food cake, a muffin and a hard slab o' holiday gingerbread...












November 2013



Pre-Packaged peppermints...







Frosted pretzels...








Candy cane-colored cotton candy at Jangle Jangle Jamboree...









Christmas candy corn...












December 2012


The famous peppermint ice cream (sometimes known as "Peppermint Stick, and sometimes known as "Peppermint Wonderland") in a holiday cone!











November 2012


Marshmallow wands...








Peppermint ice cream in a cup...













Treasures!!!!




November/December 2013




Sparkly headgear!









Christmas bulb antenna toppers...








Light-Up doodads...















Mickey's Village...




















Gingerbread Mickey antenna toppers...









Collectible sleigh figure...









Plush!!!





























More Treats and Treasures photos to come from me during the week!!! 
*​


----------



## blackjackdelta

Sorry, thought we were into souvies and treats---rmoved 
Jack


----------



## Sherry E

*Jack --*

We're in Treats and Treasures (a.k.a. Holiday Food and Merchandise) Theme Week!  Do you have any holiday food or merchandise photos?


----------



## pattyduke34

found another one..my daughter and I bought the necklaces to wear...loved them...


----------



## tksbaskets

blackjackdelta said:


> Sorry, thought we were into souvies and treats---rmoved
> Jack



Bring back the souvies and treat pictures Jack!!


----------



## mom2rtk

IMG_4052 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_4059 by mom2rtk, on Flickr


----------



## tksbaskets

mom2rtk said:


> IMG_4052 by mom2rtk, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_4059 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



The top pic is GREAT!  The bottom pic is just how I eat my cookies - Ears first!

Twirlina


----------



## Sherry E

blackjackdelta said:


> Sorry, thought we were into souvies and treats---rmoved
> Jack



*Jack --*

We are in the treats/souvenirs week (Treats & Treasures).  You posted a photo of the decorations under the giant Buena Vista Street Christmas tree!  I figured that you thought you were posting a particular photo and accidentally posted a different one.


----------



## dolphingirl47

Sherry E said:


> *Corinna --*
> 
> I'm actually not even sure if the demitasse will be there for the holidays this year.  It was nowhere to be found at the start of Halloween Time this year, and I have not heard any reports to indicate that it is there now.  We will have to wait until the holiday season starts and see what is there!



Oh, that would be a shame, but I think DH would be quite relieved about this. 


Corinna


----------



## mom2rtk

tksbaskets said:


> The top pic is GREAT!  The bottom pic is just how I eat my cookies - Ears first!
> 
> Twirlina



Thanks Twirlina! And that reminds me........I really need to go find my own elf name!


----------



## OHBelle

Sherry E said:


> *Tracy --*
> 
> Movie recommendations:
> 
> There is a cute movie called _12 Wishes of Christmas_ that was cute -- it was either an Ion movie or an UP movie.
> 
> There was another fairly cute movie called _Christmas Town_ -- either from Ion or UP -- that is worth seeing.
> 
> Last year I saw a movie with Drew Lachey called _Guess Who's Coming to Christmas_, which I liked.  I can't recall if it was from Ion, Up or INSP.
> 
> _Christmas Angel_ (with Teri Polo, Della Reese and Kevin Sorbo) was on, I think, Ion or UP.
> 
> _A Snow Globe Christmas_, _Twelve Trees of Christmas_ and _Christmas Angel_ (with Bruce Davison) were all good, in different ways.  Those are all Lifetime movies.
> 
> _12 Men of Christmas_ stars Kristin Chenoweth and was either a Lifetime movie or ABC Family movie.
> 
> _Snowglobe_ and _The Mistle-Tones_ (from ABC Family) were very cute.
> 
> The ones I like that will be shown on Hallmark Movies and Mysteries are movies such as _November Christmas_, _A Christmas Wish_ and _A Christmas Visitor_.  A lot of people seem to love love love _The Christmas Card_, but I've never seen it all the way through.
> 
> There are so many!



*Sherry*

Surprisingly, I have seen quite a few of the ones you have listed.  Thank you for the suggestions though, I have several to look out for this Holiday season.  

Just 10 days and we can be fully immersed in Christmas movies!  







tksbaskets said:


> _Holiday Treats December 2013_
> 
> 
> You don't like them either?  No worries lots to choose from in these cases!  I can recommend the crispy treats!



I'll take one of each!  




> I call this one 'MINE'



I need one of these too!






>



That looks fantastic!


----------



## tksbaskets

The candy canes were fantastic.  I ended up smashing them with a hammer and putting the chunks in a fancy bowl on our table.  We'd all go by and have a piece or two on occasion.

At the end the little shards ended up being ice cream topping.  YUM.


----------



## Speechphi

Sherry E said:


> The latest -- cough cough -- rumor, courtesy of MiceAge/MiceChat, is that all of the Frozen mini-land stuff in Hollywood Land is beginning on December 20th!!!!!  Supposedly this was planned specifically to coincide with when a lot of AP holders are blocked out and a lot of non-AP holders and tourists visit.  In early January, a lot of the AP holders who are no longer blocked would be able to come and see the Frozen fun (after it had already been around for a few weeks).  Apparently -- and this is all a rumor, once again -- the ice rink, real snow, snowman-building, sing-along, meet and greet, special Frozen food and merchandise, etc., would begin on 12/20/14 and last through early May 2015!!!  The quote is:  "The Frozen installation would remain in Hollywood Land through early May..."  So, what do you think?  Is MiceAge on to something now that they are throwing out specific dates?  Are you early holiday travelers going to move your trip dates to post-December 20th (oh, think of the crowds in DCA during that week between Christmas and New Year's once everyone packs in to build snowmen in Hollywood Land!)??    Or are you going to stick with your trip dates and avoid December 20th and beyond, just in case MiceChat is correct??   /QUOTE]
> 
> Oh FUDGE!!!!!!!!
> 
> We will be at DLR on 12/19 & 12/20. I hope this is just another stupid rumor that turns out to be nothin, because I'm already bummed that we can't go on Thurs/Fri the 18th & 19th, but this will make DCA crazy!
> 
> However....if it IS true, maybe it'll pull everyone away from DL that day. Which helps me plan when to go on our holiday tour & when to plan on seeing WOC.


----------



## Sherry E

Speechphi said:


> Oh FUDGE!!!!!!!!
> 
> We will be at DLR on 12/19 & 12/20. I hope this is just another stupid rumor that turns out to be nothin, because I'm already bummed that we can't go on Thurs/Fri the 18th & 19th, but this will make DCA crazy!
> 
> However....if it IS true, maybe it'll pull everyone away from DL that day. Which helps me plan when to go on our holiday tour & when to plan on seeing WOC.



*Speechphi --*

I just don't know how feasible of a scenario it is.  I can't see much reason why it would make sense to debut something a few days before Christmas other than to bring in extra crowds -- and Disney is certainly not hurting for crowds during Christmas week and New Year's week.  They usually reach capacity in Disneyland at least once in the days after Christmas and leading up to New Year's.  

A lot of local AP holders these days are Premium AP holders, and chances are that if they live within driving distance of DLR they will be flocking to see the _Frozen_ fun as well.  They're not going to wait if they are diehard Disneyland fans and enthusiasts of new things being added into the parks, and they're not blocked on any dates.  

So, really, it's just the Deluxe AP holders and the lower tier AP holders that Disneyland would be blocking from _Frozen_ until January.  But the parks are already crowded enough without those AP holders in the last 2 weeks of December.

I can see how some of this could be true -- the fact that MiceAge is now throwing out a specific date would indicate that they got the date from someone at Disney at some point, but plans could have changed since then.

Anything new being thrown into DCA would likely pull some people away from DL for at least part of the day, I suspect, while DCA will become more of a madhouse.

If there has not been an official announcement made about this by the time the holidays start in November, a telltale sign that something _could_ be coming to Hollywood Land is if there are no decorations in Hollywood Land at all.  Last year there were brand new decorations up in HL, in various spots, and those decorations would not fit in with _Frozen_.  So if there are plans to shoehorn _Frozen_ into HL, I suspect that Disney would not put any decorations up in HL at all, because they would probably have to take them down by December 20th.

I'm not sure what would happen to the Mad T Party, either.


----------



## planningjollyholiday

I am so excited!  I just saw my first tv commercial advertising the holidays at the DLR. It's getting closer everyone!!!!!


----------



## Misskitty3

Oh those gingerbread cookies....can't wait to try one!!


----------



## DharmaLou

Someone said FUDGE. Don't forget all the awesome fudge! My favorite place to grab it is Pooh Corner (along with the raspberry white chocolate chip cookies!)

I think my pants are getting tighter just typing this.


----------



## tksbaskets

DharmaLou said:


> Someone said FUDGE. Don't forget all the awesome fudge! My favorite place to grab it is Pooh Corner (along with the raspberry white chocolate chip cookies!)
> 
> I think my pants are getting tighter just typing this.



Where is Pooh Corner?  We will be kid-less this trip so I we'll be able to explore places we don't normally go.

Twirlina

_ (because I like to type my elf name)_


----------



## kylie71

Twirlina: Its at the exit to Splash Mountain...  one section is clothes and gifts, and the end section is CANDY!!  Its between Splash and Pooh ride.. very cute store.

Lippi, (my Elf name)






From Mouse wait:  The Snow is going up on the castle!!!!!!!!!!

http://www.mousewait.com/disneyland/lands/7/Disneyland-Talk


Not that I am excited......


----------



## PHXscuba

My delicious contributions for the week:

Marceline's display






Club 33 dessert buffet












From 2010:






The cookie on the left is from Marceline's, cookie on the right from the Holiday Tour. Both were delicious!!




I wish I had some of the Ghirardelli hot chocolate I had on my cold December evening last year. It was divine!

PHXscuba, aka Wintergreen


----------



## tlovesdis

45 days until I arrive and I can't wait!!!  I get to be in DL for my birthday for the first time ever!!!  My littlest niece has never been at Christmas time and she is super excited!

We can't wait to try some of the yummy treats!  I am a gingerbread-a-holic!!!  I want to try this yummy hot chocolate at Ghiradelli I keep hearing about as well!!!


----------



## MinnieLovesMickey

*Sherry-

*I was reading the DL update on Mouse Planet this morning.  Under resort events it was mentioning the Christmas parade taping and said that they will be taping and DCA on Friday the 7th and DL on Saturday the 8th with Sunday the 9th as the backup day.  

Has there every been a full day taping at DCA?  I know I've seen snippets of DCA in the parade but I don't recall there being a day dedicated to filming at DCA. 

I know it's still a rumor but I didn't know if you had heard anything about this.


----------



## Orbitron

Some more pictures!


----------



## Sherry E

This is an interesting point in time in the world of Pumpkin Pandemonium and Peppermint Pandemonium (_a.k.a. the transition from the absolute bombardment of Pumpkin Spice/Halloween goodies to the inevitable wave of Holiday/Christmas goodies on the store shelves_).  There is almost a lull at the moment.  Since July, when the first sign of anything Halloween-ish reared its head, the pumpkin, candy corn and caramel apple-flavored items began popping up left and right, all the way through early October.

And now, with Halloween just a mere 9 days away, it's sort of too late to unleash anymore Halloween items now -- unless the pumpkin items are marketed for Thanksgiving -- but it's too early to begin putting out the true, thunderous wave of Holiday/Christmas items.  The first real glimmer of anything Holiday-ish appeared last month (not counting the random, lone package of Reese's Peanut Butter Ice Cream Christmas Trees that someone spotted at Walmart in July or August!), but the Christmasy items have not been steadily appearing ever since them.  They are kind of slooooooowly creeping in, waiting for October 31st to pass.  All of the coffee chains are still presenting their "Sneak Previews" of their holiday blends because they don't want to come right out and say, "Yeah...we're releasing our holiday coffee now, before Halloween.  Got a problem with that?" 

You just know that there are probably entire stock rooms filled with wondrous Peppermint/Cranberry/Eggnog/Gingerbread items, waiting to be released to the shelves in just a matter of a week or two.






​







MinnieLovesMickey said:


> *Sherry-
> 
> *I was reading the DL update on Mouse Planet this morning.  Under resort events it was mentioning the Christmas parade taping and said that they will be taping and DCA on Friday the 7th and DL on Saturday the 8th with Sunday the 9th as the backup day.
> 
> Has there every been a full day taping at DCA?  I know I've seen snippets of DCA in the parade but I don't recall there being a day dedicated to filming at DCA.
> 
> I know it's still a rumor but I didn't know if you had heard anything about this.






*MinnieLovesMickey --*

I don't recall hearing about a full day of taping in DCA either.  They do tape some segments that are interspersed into the special, but I thought that the taping was more brief.  It could be just that a bit of footage will be shot in DCA on 11/7, with more extensive footage being filmed in DL on 11/8.  Either that or there is some new reason to be taping all day in DCA that we are currently unaware of.

The fact that -- as reported by Mouse Planet -- Disney is supposedly looking for singers/musicians with preferable "knowledge of Scandinavian-style folk music" for new entertainment in DCA tells me that something _Frozen_-ish is coming, although I wish it had more to do with a 'holiday celebrations around the world' sort of theme at DCA than just straight _Frozen_.





kylie71 said:


> From Mouse wait:  The Snow is going up on the castle!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> http://www.mousewait.com/disneyland/lands/7/Disneyland-Talk
> 
> 
> Not that I am excited......




*Lori --*

There is at least one Christmas tree up in the China Closet on Main Street right now -- maybe 2 trees!  The tree is set up right near the big holiday display.

It's that magical Crossover time -- when Holidays collide!  Snow is sneaking in on the Castle, while pumpkins are still perched on Main Street!

I always find it kind of interesting that some -- not all -- people complain about seeing snow appear on the Castle while it's still Halloween.  While it seems peculiar if taken only at face value, it makes sense when we actually think about it a bit more (and I'm an analytical person, so I think about it!).  

The Disneyland Enhancement Team does a good job of working in the holiday touches in a way that makes some sense, and doesn't disrupt the Halloween feeling too much -- at least, out in the open (I'm not talking about inside the stores, as that seems to be a different story).

For example, the snow on the Castle is symbolizing a changing of the seasons in the fantasy/fairy tale world that is Disneyland.  Even though we are not _really_ changing from Fall to Winter yet (in real life), within the 'storytelling' aspect of Disneyland we are changing seasons soon.  And, in this fantasy/story, time has magically advanced to a point at which snow is now beginning to fall, which will usher out Autumn and bring in Winter.

Also, if the Mardi Gras masks go up in New Orleans Square (and I'm not sure exactly when they go up but I thought it was before Halloween), they, too, provide a nice transition from Halloween to Christmas.  Mysterious masks and masquerades are very much associated with Halloween, so it makes sense to me that those would go up before some of the other holiday décor.

I really think that Disney does as good a job as it can with the decorating, showcasing Halloween -- when the Halloween offerings are fairly minimal to begin with -- while preparing for the much larger Holiday celebration.  They may have a Christmas tree or two up in the China Closet, but it's not like there are trees in the window displays yet, or pumpkins sitting in a bed of poinsettias at the Hub.  It's not like Santa Claus is conjuring up Villains at the Halloween Carnival.  The transition from Halloween to the holidays makes some sense.




tlovesdis said:


> 45 days until I arrive and I can't wait!!!  I get to be in DL for my birthday for the first time ever!!!  My littlest niece has never been at Christmas time and she is super excited!
> 
> We can't wait to try some of the yummy treats!  I am a gingerbread-a-holic!!!  I want to try this yummy hot chocolate at Ghiradelli I keep hearing about as well!!!



*Tina --*

There are not too many better ways to spend a birthday than at Disneyland, during the holiday season!  I don't think I have been to DL on my actual birthday since the '80s.

I think your niece will have a magical time -- she is in for a real treat!


----------



## kylie71

Sherry, You have a way with words.  I love how you make sense out of everything.    Disneyland is deed a fantasy we all love and share the magic of. Thank You so much for your thoughts and input.  
I am impatiently waiting for more signs of Christmas....  The China Closet is a favorite store to browse of mine...  to cut through, get out of the crowd, and just enjoy!  

 

Lori


----------



## petals

so many sweet options so little belly room


----------



## Sherry E

*I don't know if this is holiday season-related, although I would love for it to be -- but, interestingly, the Disney Auditions site is looking for some entertainment at California Adventure.  

They need:

Guitar, Lute, Tuba and Violin Players -- The description of what is needed includes:

"...seeking skillful, singing musicians to playfully present songs to Disney California Adventure Park® guests within an indoor, storytelling setting. Open positions are for live performances with a wandering comic group of troubadours who celebrate stories and characters through music and song."


Also:  "...knowledge of Scandinavian-style folk music is a plus."



The auditions are being held today.  What do we think?  Could these roles be part of something new and exciting happening in DCA for the holidays (the "indoor, storytelling setting" sounds new), or could this all be part of something happening next year, during the 60th anniversary?  Could this be something new in Grizzly Peak?

I soooooooooooo want them to do something at DCA that celebrates holiday traditions from around the world.  Viva Navidad is an excellent start, but there is much more they could do as far as other countries' traditions.  However, this all might be part of a Frozen village or something.*


​


----------



## Misskitty3

Sherry E said:


> *I don't know if this is holiday season-related, although I would love for it to be -- but, interestingly, the Disney Auditions site is looking for some entertainment at California Adventure.
> 
> They need:
> 
> Guitar, Lute, Tuba and Violin Players -- The description of what is needed includes:
> 
> "...seeking skillful, singing musicians to playfully present songs to Disney California Adventure Park® guests within an indoor, storytelling setting. Open positions are for live performances with a wandering comic group of troubadours who celebrate stories and characters through music and song."
> 
> 
> Also:  "...knowledge of Scandinavian-style folk music is a plus."
> 
> 
> 
> The auditions are being held today.  What do we think?  Could these roles be part of something new and exciting happening in DCA for the holidays (the "indoor, storytelling setting" sounds new), or could this all be part of something happening next year, during the 60th anniversary?  Could this be something new in Grizzly Peak?
> 
> I soooooooooooo want them to do something at DCA that celebrates holiday traditions from around the world.  Viva Navidad is an excellent start, but there is much more they could do as far as other countries' traditions.  However, this all might be part of a Frozen village or something.*
> 
> 
> ​



Seems like it is awfully early to be auditioning for parts that won't be used until next May (is that when the big 60th festivities begin?).  I would guess, it is Frozen related since the ad references Scandinavian folk music.

This whole Frozen thing is sooo strange if the rumor is true about the stuff at CA not happening until Dec 20th.


----------



## Sherry E

Misskitty3 said:


> Seems like it is awfully early to be auditioning for parts that won't be used until next May (is that when the big 60th festivities begin?).  I would guess, it is Frozen related since the ad references Scandinavian folk music.
> 
> This whole Frozen thing is sooo strange if the rumor is true about the stuff at CA not happening until Dec 20th.



*Misskitty3 --*

It seems too early to be auditioning for something starting in May, that's for sure.  And it seems too late to be auditioning for something starting on November 13th.

So, that would lend more credibility to the MiceAge _Frozen_ rumors, and to the timeline in question.  Although I, personally, don't really understand the point in waiting until December 20th to unveil a mini-_Frozen_ land in DCA, when DLR will already be jam-packed, the timing of the auditions for the musicians with Scandinavian-style folk music knowledge would work.  They would have just under 2 months to prepare and rehearse.

I'm guessing that the "indoor, storytelling setting" mentioned in the description on the Audition website will be in the Animation Building, or the other building where the indoor rink and snow are supposedly going to be located.

I just can't think of any place that is less theme-appropriate for a "wandering comic group of troubadours who celebrate stories and characters through [Scandinavian-style] music and song" than Hollywood Land!

And the fact that there is a rink in DTD and there would be a rink in DCA is odd too.  The whole thing is just a weird idea to me.  _Frozen_ belongs in Disneyland more than in California Adventure, and certainly more in Fantasyland than in Hollywood Land, but when there is a lack of space this is what they have to do.

As I mentioned yesterday, I am curious to see what Hollywood Land looks like when the season begins on 11/13.  Last year there were brand new decorations up in Hollywood Land (finally!), and they were very classy and theme-appropriate.  This year, if the decorations in Hollywood Land are not there in November I think that will be a telltale sign that something is coming to HL soon after.  I can't see that Disney would want to waste time putting up a bunch of decorations in Hollywood Land and then have to take most -- if not all -- of them down before December 20th to make way for _Frozen_ stuff.


----------



## krispin41

And the Disney Floral site, has the Christmas offerings up now...these are items that can be ordered and placed in on-site rooms. 

http://disneyland.disneyfloralandgifts.com/category/holidays/christmas+2014.do?nType=1


----------



## Sherry E

krispin41 said:


> And the Disney Floral site, has the Christmas offerings up now...these are items that can be ordered and placed in on-site rooms.
> 
> http://disneyland.disneyfloralandgifts.com/category/holidays/christmas+2014.do?nType=1



I've always loved those little tabletop trees with all the ornaments (even though, unless I am imagining it, the trees have gotten smaller over the years), and I would love to have one sent to a Disney hotel room, but, wow, those prices are steep!  Yikes!


----------



## krispin41

Sherry E said:


> I've always loved those little tabletop trees with all the ornaments (even though, unless I am imagining it, the trees have gotten smaller over the years), and I would love to have one sent to a Disney hotel room, but, wow, those prices are steep!  Yikes!



It's funny because on the DW side of the website, they offer a smaller tree at a lower price...I totally want one in my room, but will opt on buying one in the park and having it shipped home.


----------



## Misskitty3

Sherry - I don't know what to think about the Frozen rumors....seems like a lot of work and effort for such a short amount of (holiday) time.

That little Xmas tree is adorable but for $385, I will need to pass.   Where can you buy these in the park?


----------



## Sherry E

Misskitty3 said:


> Sherry - I don't know what to think about the Frozen rumors....seems like a lot of work and effort for such a short amount of (holiday) time.
> 
> That little Xmas tree is adorable but for $385, I will need to pass.   Where can you buy these in the park?



I suppose that if the rumor is true about the _Frozen_ stuff lasting until May 2015, the work and effort would be more worthwhile -- but I just can't figure out why they would get such a late start during the holiday season.

The in-room Christmas trees can't be bought in the parks, but you can get these miniature trees for about $30 (not including any discounts) at World of Disney, the Showcase shop, the China Closet and pretty much any of the main gift shops around DLR:






















These trees have been very popular for several years!


----------



## NewbieMouse

Sherry E said:


> The in-room Christmas trees can't be bought in the parks, but you can get these miniature trees for about $30 (not including any discounts) at World of Disney, the Showcase shop, the China Closet and pretty much any of the main gift shops around DLR:
> 
> These trees have been very popular for several years!



I have never seen those Sherry - I will have to get one this year! They look like they're around 10" tall?





petals said:


> so many sweet options so little belly room



I've added an extra day just for food this year


----------



## Sherry E

NewbieMouse said:


> I have never seen those Sherry - I will have to get one this year! They look like they're around 10" tall?



*NewbieMouse --*

I can't believe you've never seen the tiny trees in your last few years of visiting during the holidays!  They've been around every year, usually in quite a few shops.  I keep expecting them to suddenly disappear (as most pieces of good Disney merchandise do after a while), but they were there last holiday season as well.  I first saw them in 2010, though they may have been there in 2009 too.

I am trying to visualize the tree (can you believe I've never bought one?), and I _think_ the trees are _slightly_ taller than 10" -- not by much, though.  They could be 11 or 12 inches, possibly.  No taller than that, though -- and they very well could be 10" and I am just misremembering their height.




kylie71 said:


> Sherry, You have a way with words.  I love how you make sense out of everything.    Disneyland is deed a fantasy we all love and share the magic of. Thank You so much for your thoughts and input.
> I am impatiently waiting for more signs of Christmas....  The China Closet is a favorite store to browse of mine...  to cut through, get out of the crowd, and just enjoy!
> 
> 
> 
> Lori



*Lori --*

Thank you for the kind words! 

I certainly can't claim to make sense of everything, but some things -- within the Disney realm -- can make sense if we suspend a bit of disbelief and go along with the fantasy!

Now if Disney starts stringing Christmas lights on the giant Mickey Pumpkin in Town Square, then that may be hard to rationalize!


----------



## perlster




----------



## Misskitty3

Those little trees are adorable!  Looks like they come with their own storage tube too!


----------



## Sherry E

*perlster* -- 

Pumpkin Spice is hanging on for dear life, despite the fact that its time to shine is dwindling.

I got that email from Earl of Sandwich, and as I stared at the photo -- never having tried the peppermint brownie -- I wondered if the brownie itself has peppermint flavoring, or bits of peppermint baked into it, or if it's just called a peppermint brownie because the bits of crushed candy are sprinkled on top.  

Have you ever tried it?  I've seen it at EOS in the past but didn't get it, and then when I wanted to get it they were out of stock for the night.






Misskitty3 said:


> Those little trees are adorable!  Looks like they come with their own storage tube too!



*Misskitty3 --*

Yes -- the green tube comes with it!  Now that I've posted the photos, hopefully those tiny trees will be back this year.  I figure, they've been there for at least the last 4 holiday seasons (if not longer), so there is a good chance they will be back again.


----------



## OHBelle

Sherry E said:


> These trees have been very popular for several years!



So cute!  I may need to pick one of these up in December!


----------



## Sherry E

Anyone here who is visiting Disneyland Resort in the last couple of days of the holiday season (the season ends after 1/6/15) and beyond -- *and* who has a Disney Visa -- can _"save 25% on select rooms on most weekday stays (Sunday-Thursday) and 10% on most weekend stays (Friday-Saturday) at a Disneyland Resort hotel (subject to availability)." _


Booking Period:
10/22/2014  3/5/2015 

Travel Dates:
1/4/2015  3/26/2015

Travel must be completed by March 27, 2015.


Call 800-450-4002 to book -- and remember, you have to book with your Disney Visa!!


​





OHBelle said:


> So cute!  I may need to pick one of these up in December!



*Tracy --*

I think that at least a few of us here will be heading out to DLR in November, when the season begins, and can look for the trees.  Hopefully they will be back on the shelves this year.  We can then report back to those who are headed to DLR for the holidays later in November and December!

Oh, by the way, Countdown Until Christmas now has the Hallmark movie schedule filled in as far as November 23rd -- HERE.  They have not yet added in _One Christmas Eve_ on November 30th, but that will be added in eventually.

​


----------



## purplecrush

Drats! My budget keeps getting bigger and bigger.....now I need that adorable tree!! Hubby doesn't need to eat, right......


----------



## Sherry E

purplecrush said:


> Drats! My budget keeps getting bigger and bigger.....now I need that adorable tree!! Hubby doesn't need to eat, right......



Right!


----------



## lucysmom

We bought the in-room tree two years ago. It did not come with lights, but the ornaments were gorgeous. So, last year we brought the tree back with us and we brought lights to string on the branches. The tree will come with us again this year. If you spread out the price over several years, the tree becomes more affordable! The tree that is being sold this year is very cute, but I would not like the frame ornaments because I would not have pictures to put in them until I got home. We wanted a tree for our room. The tree we got was full and elegant, and magical. If I am remembering correctly, it also came with a box of chocolates.


----------



## ashnjam

Tigger Tail is a must have for me!





And I hope this counts as it was my favorite treat the Uh Oa! at Trader Sams.


----------



## Sailorwife

I have to say I LOVE this thread! I have started a list of things to look for & I just hope my credit card can keep up!

DD, DN, & I leave November 11th for 5 days at the GCH. ADR's are made, Holiday Tour & Fantasmic Dessert Package are booked, & PhotoPass+ has shipped! Now, just waiting on my paperwork from Disney!!

Thank you Sherry E for all your great information! We are so excited for our 1st DL trip!


----------



## Sherry E

ashnjam said:


> Tigger Tail is a must have for me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I hope this counts as it was my favorite treat the Uh Oa! at Trader Sams.



*ashnjam --*

Yep -- it counts!  And wow!  That is some treat!  I can also see a Christmas stocking on the wall in the background at Trader Sam's!!


----------



## petals

I'm sad that the rumours about Frozen stuff starting say it wouldn't start until December sometime. I miss out by a month  

Also I doubt this counts as an entry because we got this in Paris but I noticed a Santa Mickey in someone elses pictures that I have 




He's to cute and I saw some merchandise pics floating around where there's a Minnie holding Duffy out this year that matches him.  





NewbieMouse said:


> I've added an extra day just for food this year


I loled!  I'm hoping to bring some disney treats home this year. To help with the Disney withdrawal symtoms when I've to leave and all that


----------



## ashnjam

Ha! Sherry E i knew you would spot that!


----------



## NewbieMouse

Sherry E said:


> *NewbieMouse --*
> 
> I can't believe you've never seen the tiny trees in your last few years of visiting during the holidays!  They've been around every year, usually in quite a few shops.  I keep expecting them to suddenly disappear (as most pieces of good Disney merchandise do after a while), but they were there last holiday season as well.  I first saw them in 2010, though they may have been there in 2009 too.



I know! I always buy a mug, a keychain, a christmas ornament, and a shirt, so I guess these just slipped me by in my quest for those things. I will add this one to the list this year!



petals said:


> I loled!  I'm hoping to bring some disney treats home this year. To help with the Disney withdrawal symtoms when I've to leave and all that



I'm packing my "fat pants", that's for sure!


----------



## Jenasweetemotion

*Didn't have as many pictures this time but thought I would share our cookies we decorated. We were all adults decorating them but one them isn't as pretty as the rest. Also thought I would share a couple of goodies we got on our last holiday trip that are not holiday food fare but they are just as yummy (as you can tell).*


----------



## Sherry E

Sailorwife said:


> I have to say I LOVE this thread! I have started a list of things to look for & I just hope my credit card can keep up!
> 
> DD, DN, & I leave November 11th for 5 days at the GCH. ADR's are made, Holiday Tour & Fantasmic Dessert Package are booked, & PhotoPass+ has shipped! Now, just waiting on my paperwork from Disney!!
> 
> Thank you Sherry E for all your great information! We are so excited for our 1st DL trip!



*Sailorwife --*

You're very welcome!  I am very happy to know that this thread is fun and informative for people.  It sounds like you're going to have a wonderful trip!



petals said:


> I'm sad that the rumours about Frozen stuff starting say it wouldn't start until December sometime. I miss out by a month
> 
> Also I doubt this counts as an entry because we got this in Paris but I noticed a Santa Mickey in someone elses pictures that I have
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's to cute and I saw some merchandise pics floating around where there's a Minnie holding Duffy out this year that matches him.



*petals --*

There was a photo of Santa Mickey holding Duffy in my photos -- http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=52494508&postcount=2331 -- is that the one you noticed, and is he the same one as the one you got in Paris, I wonder?  I didn't compare the photos to see if all the details were exactly the same, but I would imagine so.  At a glance, they look like the same plush Mickey!  Last year was not the first year for Mickey holding Duffy -- I think it was also available in 2012.

The Minnie holding Duffy _may_ have been out last year too -- I keep thinking I saw her somewhere in 2013.

Yes -- if the _Frozen_ rumor is true, it would begin on 12/20, which is weird to me.  I would guess that maybe there would be a special sneak preview of it or a lottery type of event to allow people to see it on 12/19, but it still seems very late to me.

However, the Disney auditions that took place today -- for the musicians with Scandinavian folk-style music knowledge/experience who will perform in DCA -- definitely point to something _Frozen_-ish happening in the next month or two, and it might be too soon for them to get anything _Frozen_ going by 11/13.





ashnjam said:


> Ha! Sherry E i knew you would spot that!



*ashnjam --*

Of course!  My eyes zoom right in on anything holiday-related in a photo!


----------



## Sherry E

More Treasures -- All from 2013!! 



_*Ears!!!*_ 

























*Plush!!*









*From the Rankin-Bass classics...*



















_*Christmas train set*_














*Holiday tote bag...*








*Bag of antenna toppers...*









*Plush ornaments...*













*Nutcrackers!*





























*Vinylmation*








*Cup and saucer!*









*Shirts, etc.*






















​


----------



## JadeDarkstar

what frozen stuff? wait wait wait what am I missing. I love frozen noooo i want the woc frozen thing and and all kinds of frozen stuff to buy


----------



## Sherry E

JadeDarkstar said:


> what frozen stuff? wait wait wait what am I missing. I love frozen noooo i want the woc frozen thing and and all kinds of frozen stuff to buy



MiceAge posted a story/rumor -- HERE -- about a _Frozen_ section of Hollywood Land in DCA being put in during the holidays, supposedly opening on December 20th and staying open until May 2015.  The area would include a meet and greet, an ice rink, snow to build snowmen with, a sing-along, special food and décor, etc.

So far it is still just a rumor (what MiceAge reported), but Disney Auditions is, in fact, looking for musicians to perform in DCA in an indoor storyteller setting, preferably with a knowledge of the Scandinavian style of folk songs.  So that indicates that something _Frozen_-ish could be coming to DCA -- but we have no way of knowing if it has anything to do with what MiceAge reported.

World of Color-Winter Dreams will be there in November, and, hopefully, so will the Olaf ice rink in Downtown Disney.


----------



## siskaren

Sherry E said:


> Yes -- the green tube comes with it!  Now that I've posted the photos, hopefully those tiny trees will be back this year. *I figure, they've been there for at least the last 4 holiday seasons (if not longer)*, so there is a good chance they will be back again.



I haven't been to WDW since 2007, and I know I saw them then.


----------



## Sherry E

siskaren said:


> I haven't been to WDW since 2007, and I know I saw them then.



I don't think I first noticed the mini-trees until 2010 -- possibly 2009 -- but they were very likely around before then.  I would have to assume the trees will be back this year.  Maybe WDW had them first?


----------



## Brunolvr

Sailorwife said:


> I have to say I LOVE this thread! I have started a list of things to look for & I just hope my credit card can keep up!
> 
> DD, DN, & I leave November 11th for 5 days at the GCH. ADR's are made, Holiday Tour & Fantasmic Dessert Package are booked, & PhotoPass+ has shipped! Now, just waiting on my paperwork from Disney!!
> 
> Thank you Sherry E for all your great information! We are so excited for our 1st DL trip!



How do you sign up for the Fantasmic Dessert?  and how much is it?


----------



## Sherry E

Brunolvr said:


> How do you sign up for the Fantasmic Dessert?  and how much is it?



*Brunolvr --*

Hopefully *Sailorwife* will be able to give you more details (I am hoping she comes back here soon), but in the meantime, you can find some basic info (like the phone number to call) on the Disneyland website -- HERE.  Look under "Premium Viewing with Dessert Sampler."

​


----------



## tksbaskets

Misskitty3 said:


> Those little trees are adorable!  Looks like they come with their own storage tube too!



I bought it last year - it's adorable!!

We did the Fantasmic Dessert thing last December.  It wasn't cheep but I felt it was a good value for our money.

From my perspective it didn't run very smoothly (come at 5 and check in, return for the show, first come first served for seats - although all seats were OK).  Once the show was about to start they passed out our tray of treats and got us what we wanted to drink (which we got refills on).






It was a windy day so the fireworks were cancelled.  We had intended to stay and watch the fireworks from the same seats.

If we did it again there is no way I'd come as early as we did....Live and learn.


----------



## krispin41

Sherry E said:
			
		

> I suppose that if the rumor is true about the Frozen stuff lasting until May 2015, the work and effort would be more worthwhile -- but I just can't figure out why they would get such a late start during the holiday season.
> 
> The in-room Christmas trees can't be bought in the parks, but you can get these miniature trees for about $30 (not including any discounts) at World of Disney, the Showcase shop, the China Closet and pretty much any of the main gift shops around DLR:
> 
> These trees have been very popular for several years!



I bought a similar tree for Halloween and love it! The one I linked to is 4 feet tall. I also bought a metal tree that was Disney a few years ago...which reminds me I need to post that picture in this thread when I get home!!


----------



## becd

Reading all of this is making me wish I was going to DLR this Christmas.  Last Christmas was my first trip there as a parent and I fell in love all over again (which is saying something because I am a WDW vet who goes at least twice a year - I just like DLR better.  To me, having everything truly within walking distance is worth its weight in gold).  We got a WDW Ap this year so no DLR until it expires, and is it horrible that I am actively looking forward to it?  Christmas there is simply amazing!


----------



## Sherry E

krispin41 said:


> I bought a similar tree for Halloween and love it! The one I linked to is 4 feet tall. I also bought a metal tree that was Disney a few years ago...which reminds me I need to post that picture in this thread when I get home!!



*krispin41 --*

I remember seeing the mini tree for Halloween too!   It was on display in a couple of spots -- although I didn't see a canister with it.  Did it come with its own tube as well?   

I love tiny trees!  They're perfect as desktop or tabletop decorations -- just to add a little bit of the holiday to wherever one happens to be sitting.  I also love gigantic trees too, but those are not as easy to display at home, sadly!

I'm not sure if I saw the metal tree?  Maybe I did.  I look forward to seeing your photo when you get home!





becd said:


> Reading all of this is making me wish I was going to DLR this Christmas.  Last Christmas was my first trip there as a parent and I fell in love all over again (which is saying something because I am a WDW vet who goes at least twice a year - I just like DLR better.  To me, having everything truly within walking distance is worth its weight in gold).  We got a WDW Ap this year so no DLR until it expires, and is it horrible that I am actively looking forward to it?  Christmas there is simply amazing!



Well, hello, *becd*!  Welcome back to the Superthread!

I remember that last year was your first holiday trip (I remember you were asking about the holiday décor and festivities at the Disney hotels)!

I'm so glad you thought Christmas at DLR was amazing, especially since you are accustomed to going to WDW.  (I must say that last year was a particularly good year for the Holidays at DLR too -- there were a lot of new decorations, new entertainment, etc.)  I always wonder if WDW's grand, elaborate holiday festivities will leave the WDW vets feeling underwhelmed with DLR, so I am pleased to know that you loved Disneyland at Christmas time!

It's not horrible that you're looking forward to the time when the WDW AP expires!  It just means you're eager for a different Disney experience.  When does the AP expire?


----------



## Brumeiser

this may change our mind about it. We were on the edge not sure to do this one but maybe we need to splurge. Am I correct that you report at a certain time and get your tickets and then you go 30 minutes before for the show? Also anyone have experience with the Holiday tour? What was involved with it? Thanks everyone.


----------



## tksbaskets

Brumeiser said:


> this may change our mind about it. We were on the edge not sure to do this one but maybe we need to splurge. Am I correct that you report at a certain time and get your tickets and then you go 30 minutes before for the show? Also anyone have experience with the Holiday tour? What was involved with it? Thanks everyone.



We got our tickets at the ticket booth one day of our trip I believe.  We 'checked in' with a cast member by the ROA down by the Haunted Mansion at 5'ish.  Then were told to come back closer to the time of the show.  I can check my notes tonight for specifics.

We had very good viewing seats and enough dessert/cheese to make all of us happy.  For my family it was worth the $$ to not sit for a long period of time to have a good spot to see the show.

For the Holiday Tour (same deal with picking up the tickets) we checked in shortly before the tour started by the Town Hall.  When we did the tour it did not include anything at DCA.  It was fun and the seats were PRIMO!  We didn't wait long at all for the parade to start.  Just long enough to finish our cookie and hot chocolate.


----------



## Sailorwife

Brunolvr said:


> How do you sign up for the Fantasmic Dessert?  and how much is it?



The Dessert Package is $60 per person. The Fantasmic Superthread has a ton of information in the first post. I plan on getting in line about 7 or so while the girls finish up rides or shopping. Since I don't have little ones, I am ok with second or third row. 

The Holiday Tour was $80 per person. We are very excited about this. The seating for the parade is a draw for me. I have RA so standing for long periods of gets difficult but it won't stop me on this trip! Here is a thread that has a great review on the tour! 

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3210059&highlight=holiday+tour


----------



## kylie71

If anybody is interested, I found a Disneyland Mainstreet Christmas music loop on UTube..... it really put you there!!!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5r6k47iaE0A


--Lori


----------



## OHBelle

kylie71 said:


> If anybody is interested, I found a Disneyland Mainstreet Christmas music loop on UTube..... it really put you there!!!
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5r6k47iaE0A
> 
> 
> --Lori



This is great Lori!  Thanks for posting the link!


----------



## kylie71

You are very welcome!  I have been listening to it all afternoon, and its not even Halloween!  It just makes me smile!

--Lori


----------



## siskaren

Sherry E said:


> I don't think I first noticed the mini-trees until 2010 -- possibly 2009 -- but they were very likely around before then.  *I would have to assume the trees will be back this year.*  Maybe WDW had them first?



They are - I just saw them on disneystore.com, but they're now $35.


----------



## krispin41

Sherry E said:


> *krispin41 --*
> 
> I remember seeing the mini tree for Halloween too!   It was on display in a couple of spots -- although I didn't see a canister with it.  Did it come with its own tube as well?
> 
> I love tiny trees!  They're perfect as desktop or tabletop decorations -- just to add a little bit of the holiday to wherever one happens to be sitting.  I also love gigantic trees too, but those are not as easy to display at home, sadly!
> 
> I'm not sure if I saw the metal tree?  Maybe I did.  I look forward to seeing your photo when you get home!



No, the Halloween tree did not come with a canister/tube, as the base was rather large. It's a Mickey shaped pumpkin.

Here's my one holiday picture, LOL. Ornaments were purchased at the Park in 2011, and the tree I ordered from DisneyStore.com (Not sure if it was in the Park, but it could have been!)


----------



## Sherry E

*I've been seeing some Winter-ish TV ads lately -- but not about food or holiday-specific stuff as much as about snow-covered landscapes in the background of the ad.  I've seen a couple of cold and flu medicine ads too, which is always a sure sign that the "Winter marketing" has begun.

But, lo and behold, today I saw a Christmas tree commercial!  On October 23rd!!!  It was an ad for Balsam Hill's artificial trees.  

And... I have seen a few mentions on the local news about the new Starbucks holiday drink this year -- the Chestnut Praline Latte.  (Could this be good?  I think I might want to stick with peppermint and gingerbread.)  Supposedly this drink was given a trial run last year, to see how popular it was or wasn't, and it was popular enough to officially be brought back this year and added to the red cup line-up of seasonal beverages.

The holidays are swiftly moving in, my friends.  I can't wait!!!  In less than a couple of weeks' time we will be hearing tales of early Christmas tree sightings, holiday cupcakes and wintry window displays at Disneyland Resort.  We will be hearing about new waves of gingerbread, cranberry, eggnog, pine and peppermint products that have invaded Target and Walmart.  Christmas songs will already be playing on a couple of radio stations here and there.  Those of us who love holiday movie fare will be knee deep in Hallmark Channel merriment (though I will also pop over to Ion, UP and other channels here and there to check out their holiday movies as well).*




​



*Theme Week Stuff:     Remember, you have from now until Sunday night (10/26) to post your "Treats & Treasures (Food & Merchandise)" photos for this Theme Week.  Monday, 10/27 begins the rapid fire, warp speed round of daily mini-themes, and everyone who posts in those themes will have to act fast -- you will not have all week to post the photos.  You will have to post the photos for the mini-themes on the actual days the themes are announced!  So, if, for example, It's a Small World Holiday had been a daily theme instead of a weekly theme, you would have had to post all of your IASWH photos on the day I announced it and then you'd move on to the next theme the following day.*


​

About the Holiday Time tour...

*the_princess'* holiday tour recap is great, and I also have to mention that *DizNee Luver*, *Jamie/DisneyJamieCA*, *TK/tksbaskets*, *danimaroo* and others have all given wonderful (as far as informative and useful) tour reviews as well, with photos!  *TK* has consistently helped out with offering tour info and input for the last few years!  

Some tour reviews are brief, and some are detailed, and some are a nice balance in between!   I have them all linked in *this post* (under Main Street/Holiday Tour).  *DizNee Luver*, in particular, takes a lot of photos, and *danimaroo* had the unfortunate experience of encountering rain on a tour day -- which cancelled out the parade and parade seats -- and that could be something you might want to read about in case rain is in the forecast for one of your tour days this season!!!


In my Halloween Time Superthread I have been compiling a *list of reviews of the Halloween Party* as they come in, and the participants have been kind enough to come back to the thread to share those reviews so I can easily link them.  The list of reviews will help the party goers for the rest of the season, and also next year.

I will request the same thing for the Holiday Time Tour this year.  Since, like Mickey's Halloween Party, there are so many questions that come up about the tour every year, if those of you who do the Holiday Time tour this year come back and post a review _in this thread_ (it can be brief or it can be detailed), I will compile a list just like the list of MHP reviews and add the links.  It will not only help the tour takers for the rest of the holiday season, but it will help tour newbies next year (assuming that the events of the 60th Anniversary don't totally derail the tour and Christmas parade)!!

​







krispin41 said:


> No, the Halloween tree did not come with a canister/tube, as the base was rather large. It's a Mickey shaped pumpkin.
> 
> Here's my one holiday picture, LOL. Ornaments were purchased at the Park in 2011, and the tree I ordered from DisneyStore.com (Not sure if it was in the Park, but it could have been!)





Oooh!  I love this tree!




​


----------



## Jenasweetemotion

siskaren said:


> They are - I just saw them on disneystore.com, but they're now $35.



Just wanted to post a direct link to the tree. 
Santa Mickey Mouse Miniature Christmas Tree with Mailer






kylie71 said:


> If anybody is interested, I found a Disneyland Mainstreet Christmas music loop on UTube..... it really put you there!!!
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5r6k47iaE0A
> 
> 
> --Lori



Thanks for the link! I have been listening to it for 23 min now and have only cried twice.  It's a happy cry though can't wait to be back in my happy place in 38 days.


----------



## DLmama

Jenasweetemotion said:
			
		

> Just wanted to post a direct link to the tree.
> Santa Mickey Mouse Miniature Christmas Tree with Mailer



Thanks for that! I just ordered one for our Christmas trip. Didn't want to wait until we got there in case they sell out. I love it!


----------



## petals

Sherry E said:


> There was a photo of Santa Mickey holding Duffy in my photos -- http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=52494508&postcount=2331 -- is that the one you noticed, and is he the same one as the one you got in Paris, I wonder?  I didn't compare the photos to see if all the details were exactly the same, but I would imagine so.  At a glance, they look like the same plush Mickey!  Last year was not the first year for Mickey holding Duffy -- I think it was also available in 2012.
> 
> The Minnie holding Duffy _may_ have been out last year too -- I keep thinking I saw her somewhere in 2013.
> 
> Yes -- if the _Frozen_ rumor is true, it would begin on 12/20, which is weird to me.  I would guess that maybe there would be a special sneak preview of it or a lottery type of event to allow people to see it on 12/19, but it still seems very late to me.
> 
> However, the Disney auditions that took place today -- for the musicians with Scandinavian folk-style music knowledge/experience who will perform in DCA -- definitely point to something _Frozen_-ish happening in the next month or two, and it might be too soon for them to get anything _Frozen_ going by 11/13.



Yup my Mickey Mouse from Paris is the same as the one in your pic. He's so cute. Paris actually had offers in all their shops at the time that if you spent so much you could get a different item for a certain price. So we got that Mickey Mouse and could get the Christmas Duffy for half price: 





I may need the Minnie with Duffy to match 

I'm sad that if there is going to be Frozen stuff I'll miss it. I'm so far away from parks it's years between my visits


----------



## Brunolvr

Sailorwife said:


> The Dessert Package is $60 per person. The Fantasmic Superthread has a ton of information in the first post. I plan on getting in line about 7 or so while the girls finish up rides or shopping. Since I don't have little ones, I am ok with second or third row.
> 
> The Holiday Tour was $80 per person. We are very excited about this. The seating for the parade is a draw for me. I have RA so standing for long periods of gets difficult but it won't stop me on this trip! Here is a thread that has a great review on the tour!
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3210059&highlight=holiday+tour



Thanks for the info.  I know you can get 20% off the tours if you have a Disney VISA card but can you also get the discount on the Fantasmic Dessert Package?


----------



## krispin41

Jenasweetemotion said:


> Thanks for the link! I have been listening to it for 23 min now and have only cried twice.  It's a happy cry though can't wait to be back in my happy place in 38 days.



I thought I was the only one who cried!


----------



## Gisele

krispin41 said:
			
		

> I thought I was the only one who cried!



As Gisele hands krispin a  hankey, no I don't want it back but thank you.


----------



## Brumeiser

on the holiday tour. Too tired to read it but I saved that link. Question though on the Holiday tour. First I thought you could book it out 30 days in advance. According to the disney site they are taking reservation up to 12/5/14?  Also I thought  there were 2 tours a day to pick from and now there are some days 6 tours a day to chose from, is this correct? Or am I looking at the wrong thing? Also how many days in can you book the Desert Package and is there a link on the Disneyland site that tells you about it? Thanks everyone.


----------



## kylie71

Jenasweetemotion said:


> Thanks for the link! I have been listening to it for 23 min now and have only cried twice.  It's a happy cry though can't wait to be back in my happy place in 38 days.


I know it makes me teary eyed too!   Happy you are enjoying it!

--Lori


----------



## maleficent55

hello! My elf name is Jyl. I'm not sure how I feel about it yet! I was expecting something, cuter, like mistletoe or jolly or, well, anything else! Jyl sounds like a type of animal, a jyl! Maybe even an aggressive animal! ha ha

Anyways, I am new to this thread. I was on the Halloween thread but I am jumping ship since our travel plans changed. We are now going to Disneyland December 4-7. We arrive the morning of the 3rd and will spend the rest of the day shopping and eating our way through Downtown Disney. We had an ADR for Ralph Brennen's Jazz Kitchen for our first night in DD when we were going at Halloween time, which I cancelled of course, now not sure if we should book the same or go with a different more Christmasy/festive choice?

Then spending Wednesday thru Saturday in the parks, culminating with the Candlelight Processional. 

I value your expertise and experience and all that you offer here Sherry E! What a wealth of knowledge you have of this time of year and everything Disney! It's great!

I also am open to suggestions of dinner spots that are truly unique and special at Christmas time in Disneyland. This will be our first time to DL at Christmas time!!!


----------



## dec2009mama

here are my theme week photos:


----------



## Sailorwife

Brunolvr said:


> Thanks for the info.  I know you can get 20% off the tours if you have a Disney VISA card but can you also get the discount on the Fantasmic Dessert Package?



Yes, I do believe you can get the 20% off the Dessert Package with the Disney Visa. I do not have one but I do recall the CM asking me about it.


----------



## dolphingirl47

I got all excited when I saw earlier on that the Holiday Tour could be booked through December 5th and called straightaway. Unfortunately I was told to call back on the 26th. I think it should actually be the 27th as this is 30 days out, but I won't be able to call until the 28th anyway due to the shifts I am working next week.

Corinna


----------



## twinky

kylie71 said:


> If anybody is interested, I found a Disneyland Mainstreet Christmas music loop on UTube..... it really put you there!!!
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5r6k47iaE0A
> 
> 
> --Lori



Thanks for sharing this -- I  bookmarked it (to listen to after Halloween, lol.)

On that note.... does anyone know if Disney has issued a CD that includes the Christmas Fantasy Parade music? My mom and I always thought Disney should do a snowglobe featuring this song (the "snowglobe instrumental version," that is).  Thanks!

Oh, and incidentally, I am an elf princess  --- my elf name is Aurora!


----------



## lorijohnhill

Sailorwife said:


> Yes, I do believe you can get the 20% off the Dessert Package with the Disney Visa. I do not have one but I do recall the CM asking me about it.



I just returned from DL. We did the Fantasmic! Dessert package. There were no discounts available for the package. I highly recommend it though! In addition to great seats you get a huge box of desserts for each member of your party. They also serve you coffee, hot tea, hot chocolate, soda, and water.


----------



## twinky

lorijohnhill said:


> I just returned from DL. We did the Fantasmic! Dessert package. There were no discounts available for the package. I highly recommend it though! In addition to great seats you get a huge box of desserts for each member of your party. They also serve you coffee, hot tea, hot chocolate, soda, and water.



Tip...bring a bag to carry your leftover goodies in (although sometimes the CMs may provide a bag, but I wouldn't count on it). We nibbled on our treats over the course of the trip and even had a stash for the plane!


----------



## Sherry E

*Speaking of Disneyland Resort holiday music loops, if you poke around on the Internet you can find the lists of holiday songs played on Buena Vista Street and in Cars Land, from 2013 and even from 2012.  I know that there is an (unofficial) site called Disneyland Live that has at least one of those lists.  MiceAge published some lists at one point as well.  

The theme-appropriate holiday music around DLR plays a big role -- in my opinion -- in the overall seasonal atmosphere on BVS and in CL.  Well, I should say that the music seems to be more prominent in those lands, but themed holiday music is an important part of every land, even when it is kind of quietly played in the background (like in Frontierland or Critter Country).  

The holiday music is also important around the Disney hotels and in Downtown Disney.  It's always there, even if you don't pay attention to it.  I particularly enjoy the array of Christmas songs in Downtown Disney, as they are upbeat and lively.  The selection changes every year, but it is always varied.  I remember walking through DTD one year (back and forth, as I went wherever I was going) and hearing Sheryl Crow, Celine Dion, Bing Crosby, Jon Bon Jovi, U2, Johnny Mathis, Whitney Houston, Bruce Springsteen, Perry Como, etc.  It was a very interesting mix!*


​


*In Holiday food news... Eggnog Excitement continues!   Betty Crocker's Eggnog Cookie Mix and Salted Caramel Cookie Mix have been spotted on shelves!*




​



*On a Holiday TV note.... Has anyone here watched Thanksgiving Live on the Food Network for the last few years?  It usually aired on the weekend before Thanksgiving and then was repeated.  It featured Food Network personalities (which always included Bobby Flay) cooking together in some big Food Network kitchen, sharing recipes and taking calls from the viewers, live, to help solve assorted Thanksgiving conundrums before the big day arrived.  I loved watching this.  Some of the Live shows featured Rachael Ray and Sunny Anderson.  Sometimes Alex Guarnaschelli, Melissa D'Arabian and Anne Burrell were there too.  Alton Brown was usually there.  It was a fun show, because all of the chefs/cooks were interacting with each other and sampling each other's food, cracking jokes, answering questions, etc.

Well, last year Food Network had the bright idea to cut down the number of people appearing on Thanksgiving Live, reducing it to -- of course -- Bobby Flay, Alton Brown and Ina Garten.  And Giada De Laurentiis.  Giada may have been tipsy or something, because she kept talking over everyone and cutting them off.   Alton seemed slightly annoyed.  At first I thought I was the only one who noticed it, but then I saw other online comments about her non-stop talking.  It really ruined the whole show for me, and I generally like Giada most of the time. The whole vibe of the show felt 'off' to me, and it wasn't fun like the previous years' shows had been.

I guess that 2013 was the last year for Thanksgiving Live, as this year it is not on the Food Network schedule.  Instead, they are offering up something called Thanksgiving at Bobby's, featuring Bobby Flay, of course, and Katie Lee, Sunny Anderson, Alex Guarnaschelli and Michael Symon.  (Giada is nowhere to be found, nor is Alton!)  It sounds as though they might be answering Facebook and Twitter questions live on the show, but not taking calls.

There's also a new series called Holiday Baking Championship, featuring Bobby Deen and Duff Goldman, which starts in early November.*


​





Brumeiser said:


> on the holiday tour. Too tired to read it but I saved that link. Question though on the Holiday tour. First I thought you could book it out 30 days in advance. According to the disney site they are taking reservation up to 12/5/14?  Also I thought  there were 2 tours a day to pick from and now there are some days 6 tours a day to chose from, is this correct? Or am I looking at the wrong thing? Also how many days in can you book the Desert Package and is there a link on the Disneyland site that tells you about it? Thanks everyone.



*Brumeiser --*

The tour booking window is supposed to open at or around the 30-day window, give or take a few days.  Sometimes people have been able to book at more than 30 days out, and sometimes in a shorter period of time.  It doesn't seem to be completely consistent.

Inconsistency also seems to apply to the tour schedule -- some days have 2 tours and some have multiple tours.  I had no idea that there were 6 tours -- I thought maybe there might be 4, at most -- but maybe so.

As far as the Fantasmic dessert package, look under Premium Viewing with Dessert Sampler -- *HERE*.  It, too, is supposed to have a 30-day booking window.





maleficent55 said:


> hello! My elf name is Jyl. I'm not sure how I feel about it yet! I was expecting something, cuter, like mistletoe or jolly or, well, anything else! Jyl sounds like a type of animal, a jyl! Maybe even an aggressive animal! ha ha
> 
> Anyways, I am new to this thread. I was on the Halloween thread but I am jumping ship since our travel plans changed. We are now going to Disneyland December 4-7. We arrive the morning of the 3rd and will spend the rest of the day shopping and eating our way through Downtown Disney. We had an ADR for Ralph Brennen's Jazz Kitchen for our first night in DD when we were going at Halloween time, which I cancelled of course, now not sure if we should book the same or go with a different more Christmasy/festive choice?
> 
> Then spending Wednesday thru Saturday in the parks, culminating with the Candlelight Processional.
> 
> I value your expertise and experience and all that you offer here Sherry E! What a wealth of knowledge you have of this time of year and everything Disney! It's great!
> 
> I also am open to suggestions of dinner spots that are truly unique and special at Christmas time in Disneyland. This will be our first time to DL at Christmas time!!!



Welcome, *maleficent55*!

Thank you for the very kind words!  

Jyl?  What an unusual name for an elf or for anyone else!  Some of the names that have come from the elf name site seem to make some kind of sense, and others are, um... unexpected!

I'm glad you found your way over here after jumping ship from the Halloween Time thread!  To be honest -- and you know I love Halloween Time too, or I wouldn't have created that thread -- you will get a lot more bang for your buck with a holiday season trip.  As long as you enjoy the holidays in general, then you should have a great trip ahead of you.  Everything is much bigger and grander for the holidays than it is for Halloween Time -- DLR just makes a bigger deal out of it -- and there are decorations all over, including in DTD and at the 3 hotels.  With Halloween Time, while there are certainly things to enjoy outside of Mickey's Halloween Party, the MHP is really the main event.  For the holidays, we don't have a hard ticket party (yet) so all of the festivities are available for everyone to enjoy.

On your day of shopping and eating your way through DTD, you may want to pop into the Grand Californian Hotel and/or the Disneyland Hotel to enjoy the assorted decorations, Santa Claus and the carolers.  The GCH, especially, is a lovely place to enjoy the holiday atmosphere while relaxing.  

Jazz Kitchen usually gets rave reviews so you probably wouldn't be disappointed by eating there.  

I am guessing that, as usual, Catal, Uva Bar and La Brea Bakery will have some special holiday items on their menus.

I'm not sure if Café Orleans and Blue Bayou will be open, but if they are I think they would be good choices.

The Big Thunder Ranch BBQ usually has some holiday desserts.  *Tksbaskets* loves that one.

I like Storytellers Café during the holidays -- it's not that the food is so unique or Christmas-specific, but there is a fresh gingerbread house inside the entrance to the restaurant, and it just feels like a nice, cozy place to eat during Christmas time.

I don't know what the budget is, but if Napa Rose is an option I know that many people love its holiday offerings (including the hot chocolate).  Right now they have pumpkin-y things on the menu!  

I could be wrong, but I believe that you can eat appetizers or snacks at the Napa Rose lounge -- without making any kind of reservation -- if you don't want to do the full Napa Rose experience.

Likewise, Hearthstone Lounge -- just off of the GCH lobby -- is becoming very popular, not just for its drinks but also for its snacks and limited menu.  It's another warm, cozy-ish place to spend time during the season.

If anyone in your family enjoys an adult beverage, Trader Sam's at the Disneyland Hotel also has some kooky Christmas decorations inside.

I've seen some people's comments that say that Carthay Circle is great during the holidays too.  I know that *Bret/mvf-m11c* ate there and thought it was good.





dolphingirl47 said:


> I got all excited when I saw earlier on that the Holiday Tour could be booked through December 5th and called straightaway. Unfortunately I was told to call back on the 26th. I think it should actually be the 27th as this is 30 days out, but I won't be able to call until the 28th anyway due to the shifts I am working next week.
> 
> Corinna



*Corinna --*

The first phase of your holiday trip (Disneyland, Part 1) is approaching so quickly!  And then Aulani.  And then back to Disneyland!   The time has flown by!


----------



## Sherry E

*New (sort of -- it's 3 days old):*

 *"The Haunted Mansion Holiday Transformation Trivia Quiz" -- Disney Insider; posted on October 21, 2014*

​


----------



## kylie71

Thank You Sherry for all the info concerning the Food Network!   The new Thanksgiving at Bobbies sounds fun!

I too, enjoy Storytellers over the holiday's, I find it cozy, and the woodsy décor, just screams mountain Christmas, even in the heart of the OC! 

Also, lets not forget, that Mr.Stamos himself  ( John)  loves to hang out in the Hearthstone Lounge...... that is where this girl will be, a certain amount of everyday....  last year I missed him by one day!  He showed up the day I LEFT!
They serve food from Storytellers in there, and its so cozy ,and Christmassy..  Really is a nice place!  

--Lori


----------



## Briarmom

krispin41 said:


> And the Disney Floral site, has the Christmas offerings up now...these are items that can be ordered and placed in on-site rooms.
> 
> http://disneyland.disneyfloralandgifts.com/category/holidays/christmas+2014.do?nType=1



I was thinking of getting a tree sent to our room, but what does this one do?  

That is a little nuts! I want to have a little table top tree with lights. Nothing fancy.


----------



## krispin41

Briarmom said:


> I was thinking of getting a tree sent to our room, but what does this one do?
> 
> That is a little nuts! I want to have a little table top tree with lights. Nothing fancy.



Hahahahahahahaha!!

Although, if you call Vacation Planning, you can have pretty much anything delivered to your room for a fee.


----------



## maleficent55

Thank you Sherry for your suggestions, I guess I will wait and see what the holiday menus look like at each place you suggested, or are those available yet?

I am so so so excited about this trip! I am a nut for Christmas, if my husband could handle it I would play Christmas music year round. I get cut off at about the end of January! I'd love to buy that Main Street Christmas music if I could. 


~Jyl


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

kylie71 said:


> Thank You Sherry for all the info concerning the Food Network!   The new Thanksgiving at Bobbies sounds fun!  I too, enjoy Storytellers over the holiday's, I find it cozy, and the woodsy décor, just screams mountain Christmas, even in the heart of the OC!   Also, lets not forget, that Mr.Stamos himself  ( John)  loves to hang out in the Hearthstone Lounge...... that is where this girl will be, a certain amount of everyday....  last year I missed him by one day!  He showed up the day I LEFT! They serve food from Storytellers in there, and its so cozy ,and Christmassy..  Really is a nice place!    --Lori



My oldest has just started watching reruns of Full House and I've told her what a Disney/GCH fan he is. What day(s) was he there last year?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Sherry E said:


> *Corinna --*
> 
> The first phase of your holiday trip (Disneyland, Part 1) is approaching so quickly!  And then Aulani.  And then back to Disneyland!   The time has flown by!



I know. 16 days to go. I can't believe that it is getting so close now as realistically I have been planning this for three years now. The idea was born on our Halloween trip in September/ October 2011. It was very kind of you to create a countdown for me. When the official countdown on this thread is over, I will be on the plane to Disneyland.

Corinna


----------



## tksbaskets

maleficent55 said:


> hello! My elf name is Jyl. I'm not sure how I feel about it yet! I was expecting something, cuter, like mistletoe or jolly or, well, anything else! Jyl sounds like a type of animal, a jyl! Maybe even an aggressive animal! ha ha
> 
> Anyways, I am new to this thread. I was on the Halloween thread but I am jumping ship since our travel plans changed. We are now going to Disneyland December 4-7. We arrive the morning of the 3rd and will spend the rest of the day shopping and eating our way through Downtown Disney. We had an ADR for Ralph Brennen's Jazz Kitchen for our first night in DD when we were going at Halloween time, which I cancelled of course, now not sure if we should book the same or go with a different more Christmasy/festive choice?
> 
> Then spending Wednesday thru Saturday in the parks, culminating with the Candlelight Processional.
> 
> I value your expertise and experience and all that you offer here Sherry E! What a wealth of knowledge you have of this time of year and everything Disney! It's great!
> 
> I also am open to suggestions of dinner spots that are truly unique and special at Christmas time in Disneyland. This will be our first time to DL at Christmas time!!!




I'm hoping that Jy isn't a rabid animal.  It's probably the name of Santa's most trusted helper!

As *Sherry* mentioned we love BTMBBQ.  No festive dessert but I can recommend their dessert - YUM!  The setting is very festive.  All the halls are decked plus the entertainment is singing Christmas music while you dine.  That and the dinner is delish!  What more could you want??

Entertainment:





Vittles:





My family wondering if I'll quit taking pictures anytime soon





Book in advance and enjoy!!




twinky said:


> Tip...bring a bag to carry your leftover goodies in (although sometimes the CMs may provide a bag, but I wouldn't count on it). We nibbled on our treats over the course of the trip and even had a stash for the plane!



You had leftovers???


----------



## kylie71

DisneyJamieCA said:


> My oldest has just started watching reruns of Full House and I've told her what a Disney/GCH fan he is. What day(s) was he there last year?


Hi Jamie-
He was there on the Sunday after Thanksgiving, and Monday... We left on Sunday!  He was spotted by some Mousewait members...  are you sure its your Daughter that wants to meet him??  
Good luck, maybe we will run into you there!   

--Lori


----------



## Misskitty3

Sherry - I loved those Thanksgiving Live shows!  Wasn't it last year that Giada cut her finger pretty bad?  I will check out the show this year but am really not a fan of Katie Lee.  And how could they NOT have Alton Brown on the show?  I always use his recipe for our turkey.

I am very excited for the holiday baking show.  What a great idea!


----------



## OHBelle

Sherry-thanks for the Food Network information.  I have always enjoyed watching the Thanksgiving Live specials, even with a tipsy Giada.  I was hoping they would have one this year.  When I was recently in New York City we went on a food tour at Chelsea Market.  The Food Network in located there above the Market (we didn't see the the studios) and they get food for many of their shows, including Thanksgiving Live from the Market. I was kind of hoping to watch it and guess which location they had gotten the ingredients from!


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

kylie71 said:


> Hi Jamie- He was there on the Sunday after Thanksgiving, and Monday... We left on Sunday!  He was spotted by some Mousewait members...  are you sure its your Daughter that wants to meet him??   Good luck, maybe we will run into you there!     --Lori



Hahaha! I wouldn't say no to meeting him, but an entire new generation has found a crush in Uncle Jesse! How is it somebody looks better in their 50s than they did in their 30s?!


----------



## MinnieLovesMickey

DisneyJamieCA said:


> Hahaha! I wouldn't say no to meeting him, but an entire new generation has found a crush in Uncle Jesse! How is it somebody looks better in their 50s than they did in their 30s?!



Must be all that Disney magic or he's just a freak of nature.  I'm the nerd that's hoping to see him at the parks, alas 13 years of making regular trips to Disney on both coasts and still no Stamos Sightings


----------



## Briarmom

krispin41 said:


> Hahahahahahahaha!!
> 
> Although, if you call Vacation Planning, you can have pretty much anything delivered to your room for a fee.



I am thinking I'll just pack a cheap 3 ft tree, some cheap lights and buy ornaments at the park/DTD. Then I can leave the tree there and use the room in my suitcase for all of my Disney purchases. 



tksbaskets said:


> I'm hoping that Jy isn't a rabid animal.  It's probably the name of Santa's most trusted helper!
> 
> As *Sherry* mentioned we love BTMBBQ.  No festive dessert but I can recommend their dessert - YUM!  The setting is very festive.  All the halls are decked plus the entertainment is singing Christmas music while you dine.  That and the dinner is delish!  What more could you want??



I think Jyl is Jill but spelled more elfy? 

OK, I took the pics out of my quote, but that BTMBBQ looks really fun! I may have to book that!



DisneyJamieCA said:


> Hahaha! I wouldn't say no to meeting him, but an entire new generation has found a crush in Uncle Jesse! How is it somebody looks better in their 50s than they did in their 30s?!



He's a man.


----------



## twinky

tksbaskets said:


> You had leftovers???






I know, unbelievable, right? However, my kids were 4 and 6 and we were still full from dinner (and the churros, ice cream, etc., etc. earlier in day). Yes, in DL it is possible to have too much of a good thing...


----------



## rentayenta

Just in the nick of time. It has been a CRAZY week here! 

Sherry, I found the Dreyer's Peppermint Wonderland ice cream today.


----------



## lucysmom

I was supposed to be paying bills, but I have been on youtube listening to music and watching the firework shows. My heart is so full!! When I heard that violin intro to the fireworkshow, I got teary-eyed! This season goes so quickly! Wasn't it just yesterday that Sherry started the holiday countdown?! This year I really want to try WOC again. And I must catch Viva Navidad! How did we not get to see that when we were there for six days last year?! BTRBBQ looks like a go, too.  Thanks for the photos, TK. Maybe we will be down the hall from you again this year!! I can't wait!!!


----------



## twinky

lucysmom said:


> I was supposed to be paying bills, but I have been on youtube listening to music and watching the firework shows. My heart is so full!! When I heard that violin intro to the fireworkshow, I got teary-eyed! This season goes so quickly! Wasn't it just yesterday that Sherry started the holiday countdown?! This year I really want to try WOC again. And I must catch Viva Navidad! How did we not get to see that when we were there for six days last year?! BTRBBQ looks like a go, too.  Thanks for the photos, TK. Maybe we will be down the hall from you again this year!! I can't wait!!!



My DS and I were able to catch VN on the last evening of our trip last December. My mother was under the weather and had already retired to the room with my overtired (and being very naughty) DD. The evening with my son made for an unexpected and cherished memory...do see the performance! On my list this year is WOC --- just trying to avoid all of the waiting around, but it seems to be part of the "experience"!  Enjoy it all!


----------



## kylie71

MinnieLovesMickey said:


> Must be all that Disney magic or he's just a freak of nature.  I'm the nerd that's hoping to see him at the parks, alas 13 years of making regular trips to Disney on both coasts and still no Stamos Sightings


He does get BETTER looking the older he gets, as does George Clooney!  
I have been going every year, since 1971, and no Stamos sightings either,  wrong place at the wrong time, story of my life, lol!

Jamie, its great that a whole new generation is loving Full House, its a nice family show,,, compared to something nowadays! 
Uncle Jesse will live FOREVER!!!!!!  

--Lori


----------



## rentayenta

Note the Ears!







A very elated me with my homemade candy cane. 


















​


----------



## figment_jii

Treats and souvenirs!  Some of my favorite things about the holidays in DLR!

Every year the bakeries have made cute holiday themed cookies and cake pops.









There are also cupcakes!





And candied apples!





In years past, the Plaza Inn has had special holiday desserts (Yule Log) and the Demitasse Cup.









Jolly Holiday had a holiday themed cupcake as well.





Each year there is a new Holiday mug design.  The premium popcorn buckets don't always change from year-to-year, but there has been a Santa Mickey and a Snowman Mickey in the past.









Carsland also got into the swing on the holidays, with a winter-themed McQueen bucket and Cozy Cone.





And no holiday trip would be complete without the hand-made candy canes!





And spotted this year (well, in September) in Elias & Co., some holiday clothes!

















On a side note, I was at Animal Kingdom (in WDW) earlier this week and there no sign of Halloween anymore.  In fact, the main merchandise display is of holiday goodies.  There were several different styles of t-shirts (the usual multi-character design, two with just Mickey, and one Grumpy shirt), a lightweight red sweatshirts, ornaments, socks, etc.  While most of it said "Walt Disney World," it looks like the kind that could easily say Disneyland instead.  So, I'd guess a lot of it will start showing up in DLR pretty soon!


----------



## DharmaLou

The first and last shirts are so cute! The Frozen one is, also. I am afraid to think how much I am about to spend on stuff!


----------



## Sherry E

Welcome back, *figment_jii*!  I was afraid you wouldn't make it into the Treats & Treasures theme week, and it really wouldn't be a Treats & Treasures theme week without a contribution from you!!  I'm glad you got the photos in before the end of the theme!



​

Reservations have apparently opened up for Christmas Eve dining at DLR (and I assume they will open up for Christmas Day next)!!!  

Those of you who will be in the parks on 12/24 or 12/25 may want to get some sort of an idea of the special food that is available for those two dates (in addition to all of the other holiday treats and goodies available throughout the entire holiday season).  I don't have the special Christmas Eve/Day menu for 2014 yet.   To be honest, it seems that most Disneyland discussion forums/fan sites don't get that elusive menu in print until closer to Christmas, if they get it at all, and the Disney Parks Blog has been strangely silent as far as putting out any sorts of blogs with specific Christmas Eve/Day dining info for the last few years.  The Parks Blog cranks out many blogs about Fall/Halloween goodies and Thanksgiving food, and you will soon see a big wave of blogs about Holiday season treats/goodies, but they have avoided doing anything specifically about Christmas Eve/Day dining at Disneyland Resort.

Even the Disney Food Blog -- which is not an official Disney website but they focus on Disney Parks' food -- has not done a blog about Christmas Eve/Day dining options as of yet.  They were probably not given the menu from Disney.

It's hard to know what or where you want to eat for the holiday when you can't see the choices!

In any case, just to give you an idea of the kind of food that could be available for _December 24th and 25th_, and where you might find it, here are some links to the _*2013*_ Christmas Eve/Day menus (I think that each version of the menu has something that the other one doesn't have, so I suggest looking at both of them):

2013 Christmas Menu from the Mouse for Less -- *HERE*.

2013 Christmas Menu from MousePlanet -- *HERE*.


Remember, keep in mind that the above-referenced Christmas Eve and Day menus are from _last year_ and that no one has any menus from this year as of yet, so the specific dishes and prices may vary this year -- but at least you can get a sense of what's available and where to find it.



​


Also -- don't forget that in 2 days (Monday, 10/27/14) we kick off our warp speed round of mini-daily themes in the Theme Week Countdown.  Each day next week will feature a different mini-theme, all the way through Sunday, November 2nd, and you MUST post your photos for that theme on the actual day I put it up in this thread -- you will not be able to post your photos for any of the mini-themes on any other day of the week besides the day I announce the theme.  

In other words, you will have to check and post in this Superthread for 7 days in a row (assuming you have photos to fit the themes, which you may or may not have) if you want to earn extra entries into the gift card random draw.  For every mini-theme you contribute to, you will earn TWO entries instead of one!!

If you can't get your photos in for each of the mini-daily themes, save them/hold them until we get to our final "Holiday Cornucopia" theme.

And you still have until tomorrow night -- Sunday, 10/26 -- to post your photos for this week's "Treats & Treasures (Food and Merchandise)" theme!




​




kylie71 said:


> Thank You Sherry for all the info concerning the Food Network!   The new Thanksgiving at Bobbies sounds fun!
> 
> I too, enjoy Storytellers over the holiday's, I find it cozy, and the woodsy décor, just screams mountain Christmas, even in the heart of the OC!
> 
> Also, lets not forget, that Mr.Stamos himself  ( John)  loves to hang out in the Hearthstone Lounge...... that is where this girl will be, a certain amount of everyday....  last year I missed him by one day!  He showed up the day I LEFT!
> They serve food from Storytellers in there, and its so cozy ,and Christmassy..  Really is a nice place!
> 
> --Lori



*Lori --*

You're welcome!  

I think that John spends a lot of time on the East Coast too, so I wonder how often he actually visits DLR these days.  I haven't heard of any 'Stamos sightings' recently, but that doesn't mean anything.

And, here's a John Stamos/DLR question -- in all of the reported sightings of him at DLR over the years, I have heard of him being seen at the GCH, in DTD and in Disneyland.  Has anyone ever reported seeing him in California Adventure?  Or the Disneyland Hotel?  Or the Paradise Pier Hotel?  I would think that he might occasionally wander over to the DLH because he is a 'retro Disneyland' fan and that hotel is part of Disneyland history.  Also, he might want to eat at Steakhouse 55 or something.  I don't think I have ever heard or read about Stamos sightings outside of DL, DTD or the GCH.

I'm still holding out hope that, one of these days, Bradley Cooper will find himself at Disneyland!

I've had good luck on my last 3 December Disneyland trips in terms of seeing celebrities, and I am hoping to continue the streak and see someone interesting this year!!






maleficent55 said:


> Thank you Sherry for your suggestions, I guess I will wait and see what the holiday menus look like at each place you suggested, or are those available yet?
> 
> I am so so so excited about this trip! I am a nut for Christmas, if my husband could handle it I would play Christmas music year round. I get cut off at about the end of January! I'd love to buy that Main Street Christmas music if I could.
> 
> 
> ~Jyl




*maleficent55 --*

I really think that you will have a wonderful Christmas time trip at DLR if you already love the holidays!  You are in for a treat!  I think that even some of the folks who are not as crazy about Christmas as others are (_who, me_?? ) get swept up in the magic of it all while there.  I have a friend who is not as big of a Christmas fiend as I am -- I'm not even sure if she really likes the holiday season too much -- and she was really impressed by the beauty of the lights and colors along Main Street at night (with the Winter Castle glistening in the distance).  Of course, not everyone is blown away -- there are those who go to DLR for the holidays and don't have that great of a time, and don't find it all that spectacular.  I would say that the majority of folks fall in love with Disneyland Resort at Christmas time.

The actual seasonal menus for the various restaurants are not out yet -- they are all still in "Fall/Halloween Time mode."  What will happen is that the Disney Parks Blog (and various other unofficial Disney sites) will begin to put out blogs about seasonal snacks and goodies (sweet stuff), and then Pam Brandon -- who is the main food writer for the Parks Blog -- will do a couple of blogs over time about the special menu items (savory stuff!) at various restaurants.  She will tell us whether there are special limited time holiday (November-December-early January) offerings at, for example, Carnation Café or Plaza Inn, Café Orleans, etc.

The problem is that these blogs and articles don't come out back-to-back -- there is usually a substantial gap of time in between them.  So we just get a little info at a time!

In the meantime, though, be sure to peruse my food and dining-related post on page 1 -- Eating, Drinking and Being Merry -- to see what has been available in previous years!  Soon I also will have a fairly comprehensive list put together of all of the sweet and savory holiday foods (like the one I created for the Halloween Superthread) as well!






dolphingirl47 said:


> I know. 16 days to go. I can't believe that it is getting so close now as realistically I have been planning this for three years now. The idea was born on our Halloween trip in September/ October 2011. It was very kind of you to create a countdown for me. When the official countdown on this thread is over, I will be on the plane to Disneyland.
> 
> Corinna




*Corinna --*

That's right -- you have been planning for a while.  I remember when you first mentioned a possible holiday trip quite a long while ago!  I just hope that, after all of this time and planning, the trip is a wonderful one for you (especially since you have a birthday and Thanksgiving to enjoy in the middle of all of your traveling)!






tksbaskets said:


> As *Sherry* mentioned we love BTMBBQ.  No festive dessert but I can recommend their dessert - YUM!  The setting is very festive....



*TK -- *

Wasn't the BBQ one of the places that actually had the elusive peppermint ice cream last holiday season?  When the ice cream disappeared from -- or never arrived at -- the expected locations, it was supposedly available at the BBQ (and at Blue Bayou)!  Also, don't they serve seasonal cobblers there as well?







Misskitty3 said:


> Sherry - I loved those Thanksgiving Live shows!  Wasn't it last year that Giada cut her finger pretty bad?  I will check out the show this year but am really not a fan of Katie Lee.  And how could they NOT have Alton Brown on the show?  I always use his recipe for our turkey.
> 
> I am very excited for the holiday baking show.  What a great idea!




*Misskitty3 --*

Yes, indeed -- Giada cut her finger last year.  Then she quieted down a bit and stopped talking so much!

I wouldn't be surprised if Alton makes some sort of guest appearance -- Food Network loves to put Alton and Bobby in basically every show they have!
Katie Lee may be a fine chef, but she hasn't mastered her on-air personality yet.  (I do enjoy _The Kitchen_, however.)  She never seems entirely at ease.  Some of the Food Network personalities probably cook great food but they are not that watchable or charismatic.  I don't find Ree Drummond to be the least bit interesting to watch or listen to, but her food is probably great.

I haven't been thrilled with the last few winners of _Food Network Star_ either -- I wouldn't watch their shows.

Apparently the holiday baking show is going to cover all sorts of holiday sweets, from fruitcake, to cookies, to yule logs, to pies, etc.  It should be good.





OHBelle said:


> Sherry-thanks for the Food Network information.  I have always enjoyed watching the Thanksgiving Live specials, even with a tipsy Giada.  I was hoping they would have one this year.  When I was recently in New York City we went on a food tour at Chelsea Market.  The Food Network in located there above the Market (we didn't see the the studios) and they get food for many of their shows, including Thanksgiving Live from the Market. I was kind of hoping to watch it and guess which location they had gotten the ingredients from!



*Tracy --*

You're welcome!  (By the way, a week from now we will be already be enjoying the first new Hallmark Countdown to Christmas movie of the season!!!)

I've heard Rachael Ray rave about Chelsea Market before.  She loves it.  I really liked the _Thanksgiving Live_ shows, because of the way all of the chefs/cooks were set up at their little stations -- but in the same kitchen so they could interact with each other.  They were all working on different dishes, and tasting each other's food, cracking jokes, wandering over to the other stations to help out, etc.   I also liked that they were taking calls.

_Thanksgiving at Bobby's_ seems like it might have a similar set-up in that they will be answering Facebook or Twitter questions, and each chef will be working on a different dish, but I don't know if they will all be cooking together in the same kitchen and interacting in a non-scripted way.  I like Bobby and Michael Symon together -- since they're close friends in real life, they have a natural ease with each other and it shows.  Sunny Anderson usually seems like she is fun to be around, so she will probably be able to hang with Bobby and Michael.  I don't know.  I didn't like (possibly tipsy) Giada on the show last year because she babbled too much, but this year I may be missing her on it!





rentayenta said:


> Just in the nick of time. It has been a CRAZY week here!
> 
> Sherry, I found the Dreyer's Peppermint Wonderland ice cream today.



*Jenny --*

  You made it into the Theme Week!  

Did you get the ice cream when you saw it?  You aren't a big peppermint ice cream person, are you?




lucysmom said:


> I was supposed to be paying bills, but I have been on youtube listening to music and watching the firework shows. My heart is so full!! When I heard that violin intro to the fireworkshow, I got teary-eyed! This season goes so quickly! Wasn't it just yesterday that Sherry started the holiday countdown?! This year I really want to try WOC again. And I must catch Viva Navidad! How did we not get to see that when we were there for six days last year?! BTRBBQ looks like a go, too.  Thanks for the photos, TK. Maybe we will be down the hall from you again this year!! I can't wait!!!




*lucysmom --*

Time has zoomed by at lightning speed!  It really does seem like just yesterday that the Countdown began (in the miserable heat of summer), and now, here we are, coming up on the end of the Countdown very soon, and the beginning of the Holidays at DLR!

I think you will enjoy Viva Navidad a lot!  As I've said in the past, it's a jubilant, lively, joyous celebration -- and when the music and dancing is going on, you can't help but want to dance too!


----------



## HappiestHaunt

I called Disney Dining this afternoon.  It seems there are offerings for a Holiday Christmas buffet at StoryTeller's, Goofy's, and PCH Surfs Up grill.  They had a special meal offering at both BB and Carnation Cafe, which is all I asked about.  From what she said, what you have listed for last year is pretty much what is on tap this year as well for the food being offered.  At least for StoryTellers, BB, and Carnation it was basically the same  ( we are planning on doing Storytellers).  I find it interesting that the Hotel does a big Thanksgiving meal but not Christmas.


----------



## Sherry E

HappiestHaunt said:


> I called Disney Dining this afternoon.  It seems there are offerings for a Holiday Christmas buffet at StoryTeller's, Goofy's, and PCH Surfs Up grill.  They had a special meal offering at both BB and Carnation Cafe, which is all I asked about.  From what she said, what you have listed for last year is pretty much what is on tap this year as well for the food being offered.  At least for StoryTellers, BB, and Carnation it was basically the same  ( we are planning on doing Storytellers).  I find it interesting that the Hotel does a big Thanksgiving meal but not Christmas.



*HappiestHaunt --*

Well, since we don't have any kind of menu that says "2014" on it yet, it's good to know that most of the food choices are basically the same!  Thank you for letting us know.  It's just so odd that the Disney Parks Blog puts out blog after blog on Fall/Halloween food, and Thanksgiving food, and general Holiday Season food -- and they even do WDW Christmas dining blogs -- but they haven't done any detailed Disneyland Christmas Eve/Day blogs!

I could be wrong, but I _think_ that the Disneyland Hotel used to do a big Christmas meal at some point in the past, and I'm not sure when it stopped.  I could be imagining it, but I could swear that there used to be a big meal at the Hotel (other than at Goofy's Kitchen).


----------



## Luisa

This has got to be my favourite theme week!


----------



## kylie71

Sherry-- 
Well, I know John used to hang out at the Disneyland Hotel, years ago,,, because he met up with his now Ex-wife, Rebecca Romijn in the old Lobby Bar, in the Marina Tower... that was their first date, he brought her to Disneyland 
I am sure he has been back...... or maybe too many bad memories?  


--Lori


----------



## gmi3804

This thread is very informative, and the chit chat is entertaining. But how do we know when Sherry updates the first posts with new info? I'm awaiting info on The Candlelight Ceremony and Processional specifically. I'll be at the Resort on 12/6 and would like to try to catch this. Is it performed IN Town Square? Which part? Best places to be? How early to line up? I'd love some details. Thanks!


----------



## HappiestHaunt

Well after 30 minutes on hold starting at 7 am (PST) I was able to book Christmas dinner reservations at Storytellers.  Disney Dining was inundated this morning.  Poor cm on the phone snuck a peak at calls in que and told me there were to many to count.  He was outstanding (as they all are) and booked us right in.  In the past I simply winged it and often made dining reservations the week or even day of. But WOW, now I know to call first thing the day the reservations open on popular visiting days!


----------



## siskaren

gmi3804 said:


> This thread is very informative, and the chit chat is entertaining. But how do we know when Sherry updates the first posts with new info? I'm awaiting info on The Candlelight Ceremony and Processional specifically. I'll be at the Resort on 12/6 and would like to try to catch this. Is it performed IN Town Square? Which part? Best places to be? How early to line up? I'd love some details. Thanks!



When a post is updated, the system puts a date/time stamp at the bottom of the post indicating when it happened (the poster can add in a reason for the update as well). For instance, in the first post of this thread, it says that it was updated 9-26-2014, at 12:29 pm. And the second post says it was updated 10-19-2014 at 8:02 pm.


----------



## Sherry E

*I wanted to re-post the information below for those who are just joining us -- I have been periodically posting this summary of what we know about the season so far, as I know that there are new folks tuning in all the time!  

Note that "Official/Confirmed" means that it is information that has been posted, announced or made public by Disney in some capacity, either via Parks Blog, press release, DLR website info, etc.*






*What We Know About the Upcoming Holiday Season*​





*OFFICIAL/CONFIRMED* -- *"Holidays at the Disneyland Resort" begin* on Thursday, November 13, 2014, and end on Tuesday, January 6, 2015 ;


*OFFICIAL/CONFIRMED* -- *Returning this year are:* * Haunted Mansion Holiday (which is currently already running as part of Disneyland's Halloween Time celebration, but will stay open through the Holidays); It's a Small World Holiday (in DL);  Jingle Cruise (in DL);  Jingle Jangle Jamboree (at Big Thunder Ranch in DL);  Believe in Holiday Magic Fireworks (in DL);  A Christmas Fantasy Parade (in DL); Sleeping Beauty's Winter Castle (in DL); Disney Viva Navidad (in DCA);  World of Color - Winter Dreams (in DCA); Olaf's Frozen Ice Rink (in DTD); and the Winter Village (in DTD)*;


*OFFICIAL/CONFIRMED* -- The *Avengers Super Heroes Half-Marathon* weekend takes place at Disneyland Resort from Friday, November 14, 2014 - Sunday, November 16, 2014;


*OFFICIAL/CONFIRMED* -- The *Candlelight Ceremony/Processional* will take place on Saturday, December 6, 2014, and Sunday, December 7, 2014 (there will be 2 performances each night, and the narrators have not been announced); 


*OFFICIAL/CONFIRMED* -- Carolers and special holiday events will return on select nights in December in  *Downtown Disney*;  see this page for more details; and


*OFFICIAL/CONFIRMED* -- *Three Kings Day* will return to California Adventure from January 2 - 6, 2015 (may start on January 2nd).


​


*MAY OR MAY NOT BE COMING BACK IN 2014?* -- *Elf Days* (in DCA).


​


*UNOFFICIAL, BUT PROBABLE* -- The *3 Hotels of the Disneyland Resort* will likely not be fully decorated until approximately 6-9 days before Thanksgiving, while Santa Claus and the Dickens Carolers will probably not appear at the hotels until Thanksgiving Day.



​


*RUMORS, RUMORS, RUMORS (not confirmed at all)* -- A _Frozen_ sing-along, ice rink, snow and meet & greet could be coming to Hollywood Land in California Adventure.  This was published in an article by the unofficial site MiceAge, but there has been no announcement of this by Disney at all.  MiceAge is now reporting that this _Frozen_ mini-land will begin on December 20th but, again, it is important to note that this is not official.  

Disney Auditions have recently been held for musicians to perform in an indoor, storytelling environment of DCA, with preferable knowledge of the Scandinavian folk-style of music, so this would indicate that something _Frozen_-related could be coming to DCA in the near future.

​

*See this Days/Dates/Events to Remember post on Page 1 of this thread, as I have updated it (and continue to update it) with the start dates for many of the above-referenced events, for Jazz Kitchen's Gingerbread House Building Workshop, candy cane-making and other significant dates that may impact your trips!*

​


----------



## Sherry E

gmi3804 said:


> This thread is very informative, and the chit chat is entertaining. But how do we know when Sherry updates the first posts with new info? I'm awaiting info on The Candlelight Ceremony and Processional specifically. I'll be at the Resort on 12/6 and would like to try to catch this. Is it performed IN Town Square? Which part? Best places to be? How early to line up? I'd love some details. Thanks!




*gmi3804 --*

I post in this thread all the time -- I'm very active here -- so if there were any news about Candlelight I would post right it in the thread and announce it, or we would be discussing it, in addition to my adding info to the posts on page 1.  Plus, if you stick around through this upcoming week, you may see a bit more about Candlelight pop up on one of the days.

You can always go to page 1 and see if anything new has been posted.  I've already got the dates for Candlelight on page 1, in the Dates/Events to Remember section -- and I've got a whole Candlelight category in the Disneyland/Main Street section.  I update whenever a new bit of info, blog, press release, etc. has come out.

As for info about Candlelight -- We already know the dates, and the narrators will not be announced unless Disney thinks of some way to allow more people to see it.

Candlelight at Disneyland Resort is handled much differently than Candlelight at WDW, and it is not something that Disneyland advertises.  They don't publicize it as being part of their roster of Holiday season activities.  The people who get seats are the ones who are invited guests, VIPs, VIP Tour participants, Club 33 members, Disney family members, etc.

The Candlelight Processional and Ceremony takes place on a stage in front of the Train Station in Town Square.  The seats take up a large chunk of Town Square.  All of the people who stand and watch the event take up additional space in Town Square, all around it, which is why the foot traffic going in and out of Disneyland during Candlelight times is always heavy.

The Ceremony usually takes place at 5:30 p.m. and at 8 p.m. on the 2 nights it is held.  As previously mentioned, the narrators will not be announced to the public by Disney unless they figure out a way to allow more people to see it, but rumors of who the narrators will be will probably trickle out (online, on unofficial sites) within the next few weeks.

People will be allowed to begin lining up in a designated area about 90 minutes before the Ceremony begins.  However, there are people who camp out/hunker down in Town Square all day to get one of the very few coveted bench seats (the actual invitees sit in white fold-up chairs) around the perimeter, or off to the side.  The people who line up 90 minutes beforehand are the ones who will be standing in the sea of people.

While the first CP is taking place, or just before it is about to end, people will be allowed to line up on Main Street for the second performance.  Last year there were people waiting for performance #2 even before the 90-minute mark, but the CMs will tell you that you can begin waiting 90 minutes out.  I thought that the Ceremony was approximately 45 minutes, but now that I think about it I realize it's probably one hour.

If you end up on the right-hand side, facing the stage, you will be closer to the narrator's podium.   

Sometimes, on rare occasions, if one of the white seats has not been filled -- and this is very unlikely -- CMs, at their own discretion, may allow someone from the crowd to sit down and view the CP.  It does not happen often, but it does happen occasionally.  They would usually go to the people who had been waiting the longest, most likely.

Last year I was there on the Kurt Russell night and stood in the sea of people.  Blair Underwood narrated on the previous night.  Two years ago I saw two Ceremonies, two nights in a row, with Lou Diamond Phillips narrating -- and I had seats both times.   I definitely prefer being able to sit down and watch, as opposed to standing up in the mass of people!


It really is a beautiful, moving event.  The setting is intimate and almost haunting because of the candlelight.   If you like Christmas and Christmas music, and are okay with the religious nature of the CP, you will love it.  The one moment that always has me choked up is when a young man takes center stage to sing "Silent Night" (the Spanish version).  He then asks the crowd to join in, and it is just one of those special goose bump-inducing moments.


----------



## gmi3804

Thanks, Sherry, that's exactly what I wanted to know. I love the info in this thread, and know about the time/date stamp at the bottom of your first posts, but there are so many threads of conversation going on in this popular thread that I was afraid I'd miss something without wading wading through the pages of discussions.

I'm a big WDW vet here, and have never done the CP at Epcot, but think that giving it a shot at DLP might be something fun and "historic" to participate in.


----------



## Sherry E

gmi3804 said:


> Thanks, Sherry, that's exactly what I wanted to know. I love the info in this thread, and know about the time/date stamp at the bottom of your first posts, but there are so many threads of conversation going on in this popular thread that I was afraid I'd miss something without wading wading through the pages of discussions.
> 
> I'm a big WDW vet here, and have never done the CP at Epcot, but think that giving it a shot at DLP might be something fun and "historic" to participate in.



Oh, no worries -- you're welcome!  I know that a lot of people are afraid to jump in because they think they have to wade through all the pages, so occasionally it will be necessary for us to repeat info here to help get everyone up to speed -- which is fine!  I appreciate that you joined in!


----------



## TinkFan74

I just booked this meal fo Christmas dinner, but the information on the Disneyland Website is quite vague, there is no menu or even a price listed. Does anybody have more information on this? I think I will be attending no matter what as having Christmas dinner with Mickey is my heaven, but knowing how much I will be paying for it prior to being handed the bill would be nice to know.
Thanks
Stacey


----------



## Sherry E

TinkFan74 said:


> I just booked this meal fo Christmas dinner, but the information on the Disneyland Website is quite vague, there is no menu or even a price listed. Does anybody have more information on this? I think I will be attending no matter what as having Christmas dinner with Mickey is my heaven, but knowing how much I will be paying for it prior to being handed the bill would be nice to know.
> Thanks
> Stacey



Hi, *Stacey*!

I don't know if you saw my post from last night -- HERE -- about how the Christmas Eve/Day menus are a mystery every year, and how Disney never seems to release the dining info in blogs like they do for Thanksgiving, but if you click on the links to last year's menus (which are in that post), you will see the 2013 prices.  I would assume that the prices have gone up a couple of dollars since then, but probably not by much.  And, as reported by HappiestHaunt, the menu options are almost the same.  

Also, you can always call Disneyland Dining and ask for specific prices at specific restaurants.


----------



## TinkFan74

Thanks Sherry, that was helpful.


----------



## RNBelle

We will be there from 11/7-11/11.  Is there anyway to ensure that we can attend the taping of the ABC Christmas Day parade?

Thanks for all this great information!


----------



## HappiestHaunt

You can also call Disney dining and ask about a menu for a specific venue.  I called yesterday and that is how Ii learned what was available.  And many many thanks to Sherry, you who provide such an incredible amount of information make it easy to plan even when Disney is still keeping things in the dark.  I cannot figure out how they do not release what is offered once they open up the reservations up to guests.


----------



## mom2rtk

Sherry, did you see the latest thread asking about rooms being sold out in December? It appears there is a convention for hospital pharmacy workers at the Anaheim Convention Center that second week. The poster says she got GC for $220 a night. I'm thinking that might be the missing link in this year's room shortage story.


----------



## Minnie Loves Mickey

What is the best way to make dining reservations? What is the easiest way?


----------



## kylie71

This is the easiest way:
https://disneyland.disney.go.com/dining/

Have Fun!

--Lori


----------



## HappiestHaunt

To online booking, although I could not book the Christmas dining online, I had to call in.


----------



## Sherry E

*This is not relevant to our themes -- neither our current "Treats & Treasures" Theme Week nor the first theme in our warp speed round of daily mini-themes, starting tomorrow!!! -- but I was thinking about the Candlelight Ceremony and I went to YouTube in search of videos.  

I found videos from the Ceremony last year (12/8/13) -- with Kurt Russell narrating.    Just look at how beautiful it all is, with the twinkling lights in Town Square...


From MouseInfo -- HERE.  This one was apparently the one right before the one that I saw (my Ceremony was at 8 p.m. on that same date -- 12/8/13).


From DAPs Magic -- HERE.  (Includes some surprisingly good zoom-ins/close-ups!)


I can just picture myself at Disneyland now -- bundled up in wintry attire... the cold air on my cheeks... the faint smell of hot cocoa and churros nearby... the Castle glistening in icicles in the distance... the hustle and bustle of Main Street beneath the glow of the giant Christmas tree... the lights dimmed as the choirs walk up to the stage, to take their places on risers... the jubilant, triumphant music begins, and the night is filled with song!


I can't wait for the Holidays at DLR to begin!!! *



​




kylie71 said:


> Sherry--
> Well, I know John used to hang out at the Disneyland Hotel, years ago,,, because he met up with his now Ex-wife, Rebecca Romijn in the old Lobby Bar, in the Marina Tower... that was their first date, he brought her to Disneyland
> I am sure he has been back...... or maybe too many bad memories?
> 
> 
> --Lori



*Lori --*

I know that John takes most of his dates or potential dates to Disneyland (he even took Renee Zellweger there once in the last few years -- probably after she and Bradley Cooper broke up -- but they never got past that first date), but I didn't know he met up with Rebecca at the Disneyland Hotel!  I remember the old version of the tower, and the bar!



TinkFan74 said:


> Thanks Sherry, that was helpful.



*Stacey --*

You're welcome!  I know that we have so little to go on as far as info about Christmas Eve/Day dining that all we can do is look to last year's menus for guidance!  I keep hoping that the Disney Parks Blog will do a blog this week (like in the next day or two) about Christmas dining options, for those who didn't realize it was time to start making reservations.  They haven't done it in any previous year, but we'll see.



RNBelle said:


> We will be there from 11/7-11/11.  Is there anyway to ensure that we can attend the taping of the ABC Christmas Day parade?
> 
> Thanks for all this great information!



*RNBelle --* 

You're welcome!  Thank you for joining us.

I have not yet been to DL while the actual taping is going on, but a while back I sent a Facebook message to Nancy Johnson (writer and Podcast team member/correspondent of DIS Unplugged), as I knew that she had been to the parks during the taping at least a couple of times.  I was asking her specific questions so I could bring the information back to *Misskitty3*, but maybe the info will shed some light on how it works.

I asked [these questions about the CFP parade taping days:

_"1.  How, when and where can people find out who will be appearing in or performing in the taping of the parade in advance, and where they will be?  Does ABC post it on their site?  I know that the Parks Blog cannot always be relied upon to post that info in advance.;

2.  Will CMs hand out schedules or brochures with the taping info (such as where the performers will be set up) at the turnstiles?;

3.  How early should people begin waiting or lining up to see the performers/singers or the actual parade?;

4.  Are crowds substantially worse in DL or DCA on taping days (I am going to assume they are)? and

5.  Will all taping be done early enough to get out of DL for a reasonably early Goofy's Kitchen dinner?"_




Nancy's reply (copied and pasted directly from Facebook, and I broke it up into paragraphs) contained great information!:



> _*Taping is a long drawn out process done over multiple days.  How do I want to put this -unless you want to do nothing else, but sit and wait for things to happen in taping, don't bother with trying to be in it.  It goes all day when they are doing the actual parade.
> 
> Celebrity appearances only come out through leaks and gossip, so watching the dis is best for that. The reason is they want to control the crowds and not have a rich on screaming Tweens who will disrupt the crowds.
> 
> Surprisingly, Attraction waits are light because of the curious guests and tapings are held on low traffic weekends with the celebrities done on weekdays to eliminate the aforementioned Tweens.
> 
> CMs will not tell you anything.  They are specifically kept in the dark about the schedule unless they have a need to know.  Signs are posted in specific areas, but are vague.  They will say things like Taping is Occurring, your presence indicates permission to be photographed.
> 
> Bring holiday hats and clothes if you want to be in the close-up crowds.  On the parade dancer day, usually Saturday, all of the parents and extra people stay along the parade route, so they don't affect the park guests for rides. If you want to see a celebrity appearance and be in the front of the taping, plan on standing in the same spot forever and doing nothing else, or wander up at the last minute and stand in the back if you don't care.
> 
> Leave the tapings when you have your reservations. No one cares if you are there or not and your reservation is more important.
> 
> Did that answer everything?*_







HappiestHaunt said:


> You can also call Disney dining and ask about a menu for a specific venue.  I called yesterday and that is how Ii learned what was available.  And many many thanks to Sherry, you who provide such an incredible amount of information make it easy to plan even when Disney is still keeping things in the dark.  I cannot figure out how they do not release what is offered once they open up the reservations up to guests.




Thank you for the kind words, *HappiestHaunt*!

That's my goal here -- to, of course, bring the official info (provided by Disney) to the thread, but also to help fill in the blanks/gaps where Disney provides very little info.  I also like to break down what is likely to happen or to not happen, despite what Disney officially posts (because sometimes they officially announce things and they don't necessarily tell the whole story)!  

I agree -- I can't figure out why there's no info released, since the reservations are now open.  I can't figure out why blogs about and complete menus for Christmas Eve/Day have been neglected by Disney in the past.  It makes no sense.  It is a huge holiday -- arguably the biggest one of the entire year -- and many people will want to plan special meals for 12/24 and 12/25.  It's not like we're talking about a lack of St. Patrick's Day dining info, or a lack of any decent Arbor Day dining info.  This is Christmas we're talking about!




mom2rtk said:


> Sherry, did you see the latest thread asking about rooms being sold out in December? It appears there is a convention for hospital pharmacy workers at the Anaheim Convention Center that second week. The poster says she got GC for $220 a night. I'm thinking that might be the missing link in this year's room shortage story.



*Janet --*

Yes, indeed -- I saw the thread and either subscribed to it or bookmarked it because I didn't have time to comment in it when I saw it!  I think you're right -- that pesky convention could very well be the missing link -- because there was no way that alllllll of the standard rooms at all 3 of the hotels would have already been booked so quickly after the AP discounts, Visa discounts and other discounts were announced.  It is obvious that a bunch of rooms are being held back or blocked.  

Now that still doesn't mean that the rooms are actually all booked up, and the ones that don't get booked could very easily be released back into the reservations system -- but that might not be until November.


----------



## MikeRx

mom2rtk said:


> Sherry, did you see the latest thread asking about rooms being sold out in December? It appears there is a convention for hospital pharmacy workers at the Anaheim Convention Center that second week. The poster says she got GC for $220 a night. I'm thinking that might be the missing link in this year's room shortage story.



Yes the American Association of Health-system Pharmacists (ASHP) is holding its annual meeting starting on the 6th and going until the 11th.  It's will be 15000 or so attendees and the GC was $220, DLH $189 and the PP $159 all plus tax if I recall, the block is sold out for DLR rooms over much of the week.  We could book 1-2 days in advance and a few days beyond the meeting at the conference rate.  I wait for this deal each time it's in Anaheim!  We will be there on Friday the 5th and I return on Wednesday the 10th.  The meeting was in Orlando last year, poor me....

Not everyone at the meeting will be going to DL or DCA, but there will be a sea of meeting dressed people with the same convention bag wandering around.  I've been asked to help plan the trips for several colleagues attending with their families.  I guess I'm the resident Disney nerd at our university.  The artwork in my office and AP must have given me away....

We are truly looking forward to our return to the GC for the holiday season.
Mike


----------



## krispin41

In regards to the hotels being booked. I just booked for a solo trip 12/10-12/13.

I usually book through AAA. I had to get my boss' go-ahead to get 12/11 off (I work retail, and it's tough to get time off during the Holidays). I looked on a Wednesday and they were showing rooms available. I waited ONE day...got the go-ahead from my boss, got paid, so had money for the deposit...and everything at all the on-site hotels were gone, room only and package (maybe some suites were available, but yeah, couldn't afford that). I tried Costco next...same story...so long story short, I booked straight through Disneyland.com and was able to get my reservation.


----------



## Sherry E

_*It’s Monday -- and it’s time for the Theme Week Countdown!!*_



*……Only 17 DAYS Until the
Holiday Season Begins at the Disneyland Resort!!!!
*​



_*Each day this week – from today through Sunday, November 2nd – there will be a new Disneyland Resort holiday mini-theme!!  Unlike the weekly themes, the photos for the daily mini-themes may only be posted on the days the themes go up in order to earn entries into the random draw to win the $25 Disney gift card.  If you don’t have photos to fit the daily themes, check back on the following day as there will be a new theme posted every morning (times may differ).  

The weekly themes are over, with the exception of our final theme on Monday, November 3, 2014 – Holiday Cornucopia (more on that later this week).

I know of a few people in this thread who have photos to fit today’s theme!  But will they be able to post them in time to earn an entry?  Let’s see if everyone can rise to the challenge and get their photos for the daily themes in on time.   Muahahahahahahaha!  Anyone who can get his/her photos in on the days the mini-daily themes go up [by 11:59 p.m., Pacific Standard Time] will receive TWO entries for each entry / contribution!!

Up to this point, we have covered a lot of territory.  We have explored:  Holiday Treats & Treasures (a.k.a. Food & Merchandise);  Holidays Gone By; Pacific Wharf and Paradise Pier;  Christmas Trees and Wreaths; Frontierland and the Jingle Jangle Jamboree; Main Street and Sleeping Beauty’s Winter Castle; New Orleans Square and Haunted Mansion Holiday; Cars Land; Hotels of the Disneyland Resort; Mickey’s Toontown; Buena Vista Street and Hollywood Land; It’s a Small World Holiday and Fantasyland; A Christmas Fantasy Parade and Believe…In Holiday Magic Fireworks; and Holiday Character photos, PhotoPass photos and Santa Claus photos. 

So…what will be our fifteenth overall theme (and first daily theme) of 2014?  Let us begin our week of daily mini-themes with a Christmas Cruise!!*_





*In the Spotlight Today......

JINGLE CRUISE!!!*​




_*For the holiday season of 2013, the creative minds at Disneyland surprised repeat seasonal visitors by adding a bit of extra “jingle” to the jungle on the longstanding Jungle Cruise ride – and “Jingle Cruise” was born at both Walt Disney World and Disneyland Resort. 

The storyline for this holiday overlay was that the skippers of the Jungle Cruise had become homesick and missed their loved ones, so to cheer themselves up they decorated the boats and the boathouse with Christmas cards, a tree and other odds and ends.

The ride’s queue (both upstairs and downstairs) featured many of those odds and ends, and others could be found hanging on the boats themselves.  Skippers also donned appropriately themed and colored Santa hats and worked some seasonal references into their collective repertoire of jokes.

While Jingle Cruise was not quite the massive, extensive overlay that is Haunted Mansion Holiday or It’s a Small World Holiday -- and reviews were mixed -- apparently more holiday details were added into the ride between November and December.  (I rode it early on in the season and saw no embellishments at all along the actual cruise.  However, reports later came in to indicate that assorted touches had been placed by some of the animals and familiar locations along the ride’s course.)

Jingle Cruise is said to be returning this year, and no one yet knows if it will receive a more extensive Yuletide makeover, or if things will be more or less the same as they were in 2013, but Jungle Cruise is set to be closed for approximately 10 days leading up to the start of the 2014 holiday season.  Something tells me that when it reopens we may see a few more Santa hats and Christmas trees caught in the animals’ clutches…or floating down the river. 

*_ 




* 

November and December 2013


The sign above the entrance to the ride was changed…









A makeshift Christmas tree…















The boats were decorated with subtle holiday touches…














…and given new names for the season…









A new attraction poster was created too (and only a lucky few managed to get a miniature version of the poster, which was part of “Limited Time Magic”)!







*​


_*There is no code word today.  Please feel free to post your photos of Jingle Cruise TODAY (Monday, October 27, 2014) ONLY, through 11:59 p.m., P.S.T.  

Then, stay tuned for our sixteenth theme on Tuesday, October 28th – that’s TOMORROW!! – as we continue this ‘lightning round’ with our second Daily Mini-Theme of the week!!  Although we are rapidly approaching the end of this year’s Countdown, we still have quite a few themes coming up over the next 7 days, so get your photos ready and jump into the fun while you still can!*_


----------



## mvf-m11c

Jingle Cruise


----------



## Sherry E

I love the nighttime Jingle Cruise pictures, *Bret*!

Also, you went upstairs in the JC queue at one point, didn't you?  I never made it upstairs because my line was short and fast.  I didn't see what was up there.


----------



## mvf-m11c

Sherry E said:


> I love the nighttime Jingle Cruise pictures, Bret!
> 
> Also, you went upstairs in the JC queue at one point, didn't you?  I never made it upstairs because my line was short and fast.  I didn't see what was up there.



Thanks Sherry. I didn't since I rode it first thing in the morning and the nighttime one was when the queue was short. Just like you.


----------



## Sherry E

mvf-m11c said:


> Thanks Sherry. I didn't since I rode it first thing in the morning and the nighttime one was when the queue was short. Just like you.



That was my main gripe about Jingle Cruise -- not being able to see what was upstairs.  I didn't even mind that the overlay was minimal (in comparison to HMH and IASWH), but I wanted to see what else they added upstairs and there was no way to do that unless the line was long.  

It was difficult to get photos in the downstairs JC queue at all because the line was moving quickly.  No one wants us to stop or hold up the line to take photos, and they also don't like it if we stop to take photos, let the line pass us and then run to catch up to our groups -- especially if everyone in line is doing the same thing!  

The whole queue decorations set-up seemed to be designed for a long, slow line -- so that people would have something to look at while they're waiting.  Little did I know that, right out of the gate, when I got in line for Jingle Cruise it would be short and fast and I would hardly have time to see anything!


----------



## kylie71

Here are mine for today... this was pretty cute.  
It was also one of our LONGEST lines! We went upstairs too!











I guess 2 is all I have....


----------



## mvf-m11c

Sherry E said:


> That was my main gripe about Jingle Cruise -- not being able to see what was upstairs.  I didn't even mind that the overlay was minimal (in comparison to HMH and IASWH), but I wanted to see what else they added upstairs and there was no way to do that unless the line was long.
> 
> It was difficult to get photos in the downstairs JC queue at all because the line was moving quickly.  No one wants us to stop or hold up the line to take photos, and they also don't like it if we stop to take photos, let the line pass us and then run to catch up to our groups -- especially if everyone in line is doing the same thing!
> 
> The whole queue decorations set-up seemed to be designed for a long, slow line -- so that people would have something to look at while they're waiting.  Little did I know that, right out of the gate, when I got in line for ingle Cruise it would be short and fast and I would hardly have time to see anything!



I really wanted to get the decorations upstairs but my groups were not willing to wait in that long queue to ride JC. Maybe this time they will have no problem with the waiting. I did gent those picked of the queue really quickly since the queue was moving.

I completely agree with you that they added the decorations to the queue that the holiday version will get long wait times and DL did a good job of adding decorations to the queue so the guests can look at something while waiting.


----------



## kylie71

We waited over an hour....  it was AMAZING

--Lori


----------



## pattyduke34

When my daughter and I went last year we had to wait almost 40 minutes and got to go upstairs and all around!  I looked at my pictures and they did not want come out very well. 





This one is the view while we were waiting upstairs..you can barley see the lights above the entrance below...


----------



## Sherry E

Until we begin to see more blogs coming from the Parks Blog, we will take what we can get...

MiceAge's Dateline Disneyland installment for today has some photos of the "holidays colliding" phenomenon now happening in Disneyland -- *HERE*.


​


----------



## AZpharmacist

Anyone know of any hotels across the street that still have rooms available the week after thanksgiving (or the weekend of thanksgiving)? Planning a last minute trip


----------



## Disney127

Sherry E said:


> Until we begin to see more blogs coming from the Parks Blog, we will take what we can get...
> 
> MiceAge's Dateline Disneyland installment for today has some photos of the "holidays colliding" phenomenon now happening in Disneyland -- *HERE*.
> 
> 
> ​



Thanks Sherry! We are so excited to visit in 19 days!   The last time we were in DL during the Christmas holidays, we were kind of 'lost' since we didn't even realize that DL had a Christmas holiday season!  

Now, after checking out this thread and looking at all the photos, we know what to expect!  Thanks again for keeping us up to date!


----------



## Jenasweetemotion

We also had a long line and went upstairs. I took lots of pictures while in line to pass the time so enjoy some of mine.


----------



## Angrose

AZpharmacist said:


> Anyone know of any hotels across the street that still have rooms available the week after thanksgiving (or the weekend of thanksgiving)? Planning a last minute trip



Today might be your lucky day! Your message reminded me to cancel my reservation at Park Vue Inn, which is right across the street from the entrance on Harbor. I had a family suite booked for Nov 28-Dec 2. I paid $179/nt back in the spring when I booked it, but not sure what the going rate now would be. They just completed renovations of all the rooms, so they look pretty nice now. The family suite has a separate living room with fold-out sofa, kitchen area and bedroom with two queen beds. You do need to go directly to their website or call to book, they are not on any of the travel sites.

If you don't need this room then hopefully one of the other DISers can use it!


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

I only have one for this week. We did this ride as part of the Holiday Tour, so we had no wait and therefore didn't get to see any of the queue. Hopefully this year, I'll get to see more - although I could do without the hour long wait!


----------



## Sherry E

DisneyJamieCA said:


> I only have one for this week. We did this ride as part of the Holiday Tour, so we had no wait and therefore didn't get to see any of the queue. Hopefully this year, I'll get to see more - although I could do without the hour long wait!



Theme Day, not Week.  Remember, we're on to a new theme tomorrow, and every day through Sunday!


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

Sherry E said:


> Theme Day, not Week.  Remember, we're on to a new theme tomorrow, and every day through Sunday!


  Gah! I meant to say theme, not week. I knew it was every day this week. What can I tell you - it's been a Monday that's lived up to it's reputation.


----------



## lorijohnhill

twinky said:


> I know, unbelievable, right? However, my kids were 4 and 6 and we were still full from dinner (and the churros, ice cream, etc., etc. earlier in day). Yes, in DL it is possible to have too much of a good thing...



We had tons of leftovers. We went on the 19th and my husband just finished them a day ago. Had he been on the trip with us, it may have been a different story. Lol!


----------



## mom2rtk

IMG_4960 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_4979 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_9968 by mom2rtk, on Flickr


----------



## tksbaskets

lorijohnhill said:


> We had tons of leftovers. We went on the 19th and my husband just finished them a day ago. Had he been on the trip with us, it may have been a different story. Lol!



Or you tell your DH and adult children to eat a light dinner as you've paid big bucks and they can munch to their hearts content during the Fantasmic Dessert Party!


----------



## Orbitron

Not many pictures to share this time. The line at the Jingle Cruise was always so long that we only went to the ride with the Holiday Time tour.


----------



## PHXscuba

Sherry E said:


> I love the nighttime Jingle Cruise pictures, *Bret*!
> 
> Also, you went upstairs in the JC queue at one point, didn't you?  I never made it upstairs because my line was short and fast.  I didn't see what was up there.



I had no idea there was soooo much line upstairs, and they didn't even have every corner open. I generally avoid the JC when the line goes upstairs, but the holiday version was a notable exception.









PHXscuba


----------



## Speechphi

Well, no Jingle Cruise pics to share...but I love this theme! I know our trip is getting closer, but Dec 19 still sounds so far away


----------



## Minnie Loves Mickey

So I finally booked our room for NYE. We are going to attempt it again. I can not wait, my DH promised he would not let the crowds get to him. We are getting Season Passes on 12/31 so we can use them for NYE next year also.


----------



## jammyjam25

Hi! I've been lurking on this thread (and others here) for months now and decided it was finally time to register and join the fun! 

I'm going to DLR November 30-December 5 with three girlfriends (leaving the husbands and pets at home!) to experience Christmas at DL for the first time ever! 

They've posted park hours for the first week of December on the DL site, but for DL all of the parade/fireworks/etc. say "schedule unavailable". They are posted for DCA though! 

Anyone have any idea why this might be? It's got me curious. It's also making my planning finger twitchy as I was hoping to have this information by now to help me finish my planning. Ack!


----------



## Escape2Disney

I'm sure this was posted at some point, but I can't seem to find it.  Does anyone know if Mad T Party is only on weekends, or every day?  We'll be there the week before Christmas.

Even though we go every year, we've managed to miss this completely!  I figure it's about time we give it a try.


----------



## OHBelle

The Jingle Cruise looks so cute!  I can't wait to see it for myself!


----------



## pudinhd

Only have a few...


----------



## tksbaskets

Minnie Loves Mickey said:


> So I finally booked our room for NYE. We are going to attempt it again. I can not wait, my DH promised he would not let the crowds get to him. We are getting Season Passes on 12/31 so we can use them for NYE next year also.



Sweet!  It's all in the attitude when you go the week between Christmas and NYE. 

Loving everyone's picks of the Jingle Cruise.  Here are my contributions:










Look mom some Christmas lights!





The candle tree downstairs





A festive boat for our cruise





Whru Whro what happened to the guy wearing that hat??





Some festive additions (and a sub par photo)










Looking forward to more 'lightning round' themes!  Thanks everyone for making the time pass really quickly.

*Sherry* and my fellow Christmas movie fans: Countdown to Christmas starts this weekend on Hallmark!


----------



## rentayenta

In the nick of time! Theme days? I better pay closer attn.


----------



## Luisa

OK, here's a couple from me!


----------



## Sherry E

_*It’s Tuesday -- and it’s time for the Theme Day Countdown!!*_




*……Only 16 DAYS Until the
Holiday Season Begins at the Disneyland Resort!!!!
*​



_*Each day this week – from today through Sunday, November 2nd – there will be a new Disneyland Resort holiday mini-theme!!  Unlike the weekly themes, the photos for the daily mini-themes may only be posted on the days the themes go up in order to earn entries into the random draw to win the $25 Disney gift card.  If you don’t have photos to fit the daily themes, check back on the following day as there will be a new theme posted every morning (times may differ).  

The weekly themes are over, with the exception of our final theme on Monday, November 3rd, 2014 – Holiday Cornucopia (more on that later this week).

I know of a few people in this thread who have photos to fit today’s theme!  But will they be able to post them in time to earn an entry?  Let’s see if everyone can rise to the challenge and get their photos for the daily themes in on time.   Muahahahahahahaha!  Anyone who can get his/her photos in on the days the mini-daily themes go up [by 11:59 p.m., Pacific Standard Time] will receive TWO entries for each entry / contribution!!

Up to this point, we have covered a lot of territory.  We have explored:  the Jingle Cruise;  Holiday Treats & Treasures (a.k.a. Food & Merchandise);  Holidays Gone By; Pacific Wharf and Paradise Pier;  Christmas Trees and Wreaths; Frontierland and the Jingle Jangle Jamboree; Main Street and Sleeping Beauty’s Winter Castle; New Orleans Square and Haunted Mansion Holiday; Cars Land; Hotels of the Disneyland Resort; Mickey’s Toontown; Buena Vista Street and Hollywood Land; It’s a Small World Holiday and Fantasyland; A Christmas Fantasy Parade and Believe…In Holiday Magic Fireworks; and Holiday Character photos, PhotoPass photos and Santa Claus photos. 

So…what will be our sixteenth theme (and second daily mini-theme) of 2014?   This time, it’s a double header mini-theme that takes us into both Disneyland and California Adventure, as we search for bears and elves and critters – oh my!!*_





*In the Spotlight Today......

CRITTER COUNTRY & GRIZZLY PEAK!!!*​




_* Just a whisper away from Frontierland in Disneyland is the little woodsy hamlet of Critter Country, home to the endearing Winnie the Pooh and his friends, including Piglet, Tigger, Eeyore…and maybe a ‘Brer’ or two!  

As you can imagine, the Critters celebrate the holidays in their own unique way, and things are ever so slightly topsy-turvy here and there, such as, for example, the Christmas tree located in the Pooh Corner gift shop.  The code word for today is: says.  One version of the tree featured ornaments covered in ‘hunny’….but the pots from which that hunny was spilling were located below the ornaments, rather than above them.  (Ponder that for a moment.  What’s wrong with that picture?)  It’s a detail that implies things are charmingly askew in the Hundred Acre Wood.  Perhaps it was a rather blustery day when Pooh decorated his tree?

Folks who have been visiting Disneyland during the holiday season for years may remember that there used to be a sign/banner suspended above a pathway out of Critter Country that said “Merry Critters and Happy Pooh Year.”  That banner mysteriously disappeared quite a while back, sadly (in fact, that would have been a good photo entry into the “Holidays Gone By” theme week earlier in this Countdown).*__*




Meanwhile, over in California Adventure, folks might be surprised to see a few Yuletide touches around Grizzly Peak.  While this land is not an elaborately decorated area like some of the other lands we have seen in this Countdown – and many people probably overlook the few bits of merriment that are there – the wreaths and garland are very theme-appropriate, with oars and other ‘rafting’ embellishments.

In 2013, as part of the year-long “Limited Time Magic” event at Disneyland Resort, a week of something called “Elf Days” was added into the Redwood Creek Challenge Trail in Grizzly Peak to give it a bit of holiday cheer.  While I did not personally experience Elf Days, it apparently involved Elf challenges, Elf stories, Elf songs and a photo spot of some sort.  

As of late October 2014, there has been no word on whether or not Elf Days will make an appearance for the Holidays of 2014. *_ 




* 


December 2013




Grizzly Peak…













































December 2011































December 2013





Critter Country…

































Teeny tiny decorations!





















































*​


_*Please feel free to post your photos of Critter Country and Grizzly Peak TODAY (Tuesday, October 28, 2014) ONLY, through 11:59 p.m., P.S.T.  

Then, stay tuned for our seventeenth theme on Wednesday, October 29th – that’s TOMORROW!! – as we continue this ‘lightning round’ with our third Daily Mini-Theme of the week!!  Although we are rapidly approaching the end of this year’s Countdown, we still have 6 more themes coming up over the next 6 days, so get your photos ready and jump into the fun while you still can!*_


----------



## deserrai

All of these pics are making me so excited for our trip! I am so hoping all of the Christmas decorations are up by the time we get there!


----------



## Misskitty3

I need some advice......

How bad would it be if we skipped MM on Saturday, Nov 8th?  I can't believe I am evening thinking about skipping MM but to be at the gates 30 minutes before opening, we would need to be there at 6:30am!  Our flight arrives (if on time) at 7:40pm the night before so not super late but it may be 9pm before we get to the hotel.  

We also need to pick up our tickets from the ticket booth.  My plan was to get them Friday night but am now wondering how early the ticket booths open and if we could get them on Saturday?  If we do decide to go to MM, will the ticket booths open at 6am?


----------



## Orbitron

*CRITTER COUNTRY*































*GRIZZLY PEAK*










​


----------



## Sherry E

*I was without the Internet for the afternoon and evening yesterday and couldn't get back here to post (I was getting worried that service would not be back up in time for me to post today's theme!), but I wanted to remind everyone that the theme DAY/lightning round/warp speed photos have to be posted on the same days that I announce the themes, up until 11:59 p.m., PST.   You will get TWO entries into the random draw for the Disney gift cards for each mini-theme contribution, every day.  

We're doing these mini-daily themes all through Sunday, 11/2, and then Monday, 11/3 will be our final theme week (and anyone is welcome to participate in that, even if you haven't been to DLR for the holidays -- as long as you have some kind of a holiday photo that you'd like to share, you can join in!)!*




Disney127 said:


> Thanks Sherry! We are so excited to visit in 19 days!   The last time we were in DL during the Christmas holidays, we were kind of 'lost' since we didn't even realize that DL had a Christmas holiday season!
> 
> Now, after checking out this thread and looking at all the photos, we know what to expect!  Thanks again for keeping us up to date!



*Disney127 --*

You didn't realize DL had a holiday season!  My goodness!  Well, I think it's only gotten better in the last couple of years, so you will have a lot to look forward to on your upcoming trip.




DisneyJamieCA said:


> Gah! I meant to say theme, not week. I knew it was every day this week. What can I tell you - it's been a Monday that's lived up to it's reputation.



*Jamie --*

 Same here -- not a good Monday on this end, for a variety of reasons!




PHXscuba said:


> I had no idea there was soooo much line upstairs, and they didn't even have every corner open. I generally avoid the JC when the line goes upstairs, but the holiday version was a notable exception.



*PHX --*

I've forgotten how lengthy the upstairs portion of the queue is -- I've only been in that section of the line in the distant past, and not when there was a Jingle Cruise!  The one time I would have wanted to go upstairs to see the added holiday touches, my line was short!





Minnie Loves Mickey said:


> So I finally booked our room for NYE. We are going to attempt it again. I can not wait, my DH promised he would not let the crowds get to him. We are getting Season Passes on 12/31 so we can use them for NYE next year also.




*Minnie Loves Mickey --*

I could be remembering incorrectly, but you've done at least a couple of New Year's Eve trips in the past, haven't you?  I thought I remembered you posting in another random NYE thread at some point (a long time ago), and you said that you didn't have a problem with the crowds (I think the OP of the thread was afraid of huge crowds).  Again, I could be completely mistaken and remembering someone else's post along the same lines.  If that was you, did the crowds just get worse on your last trip?





jammyjam25 said:


> Hi! I've been lurking on this thread (and others here) for months now and decided it was finally time to register and join the fun!
> 
> I'm going to DLR November 30-December 5 with three girlfriends (leaving the husbands and pets at home!) to experience Christmas at DL for the first time ever!
> 
> They've posted park hours for the first week of December on the DL site, but for DL all of the parade/fireworks/etc. say "schedule unavailable". They are posted for DCA though!
> 
> Anyone have any idea why this might be? It's got me curious. It's also making my planning finger twitchy as I was hoping to have this information by now to help me finish my planning. Ack!



*jammyjam25 --*

Welcome to the forum and welcome to this thread!  I'm glad you joined in.

I think that the DL calendar has not been fully filled in yet.  Often times, certain info is filled in and other info is not. Sometimes it is an oversight on their part, and sometimes it just seems that they choose to leave certain details off (for no apparent reason)!

Here are last year's November and December schedules, so you can get a sense of when the parade and fireworks were happening:  

http://www.wdwinfo.com/disneyland/park-hours.cfm?month=11&year=2013

http://www.wdwinfo.com/disneyland/park-hours.cfm?month=12&year=2013.





Escape2Disney said:


> I'm sure this was posted at some point, but I can't seem to find it.  Does anyone know if Mad T Party is only on weekends, or every day?  We'll be there the week before Christmas.
> 
> Even though we go every year, we've managed to miss this completely!  I figure it's about time we give it a try.



*Carrie --*

*figment_jii* might remember the Mad T Party holiday schedule.  I don't see it on last year's December 2013 schedule, but I know it was happening!  I could be completely wrong, but I _thought_ that it originally started out on Fri-Sun only in the earlier part of the holiday season, and then had a more extensive schedule (either nightly or for more than 3 nights in a week) as the season kicked into high gear (like around when you'd be going).





tksbaskets said:


> *Sherry* and my fellow Christmas movie fans: Countdown to Christmas starts this weekend on Hallmark!



*TK --*

Yesterday, both my cable and my Internet went out at around 2:15 p.m., and remained out for the rest of the day and night.  (I would usually lose one of them at a time, but not both!)  The first things I thought of were:

1.  The Internet had better be up and running soon, because we are in the middle of the lightning round of themes and I can't miss a day!; and

2.  This cable had better be working before Friday, because I have been waiting for the Countdown to Christmas all year long!


Seriously, of all weeks for both the cable and Internet to go down, this week would be one of the worst!





rentayenta said:


> In the nick of time! Theme days? I better pay closer attn.



*Jenny --*

Yes, indeed!  We are now in the "warp speed/rapid fire" lightning round of daily mini-themes.  The photos for the themes can only be posted on the day I announce them, but each contributor gets two contest entries for their post instead of the usual one entry.  

Yesterday was Jingle Cruise day.  Today is Critter Country/Grizzly Peak day.  There will be a new theme each day through Sunday, 11/2 -- and then Monday (November 3rd) is our final theme week -- Holiday Cornucopia!  The Code Word Challenge winner will be revealed any time from 11/3 and on.  Then, I will pick the 2 gift card winners (from the photo participants) on 11/10 and we're done!  The Theme Week Countdown of 2014 will be a memory!

I know that we will hit a theme or two in the next few days for which you will probably not have photos, but you have been doing a great job of hanging in there with us for every theme so far!  You've contributed to each theme up to this point!


----------



## OHBelle

tksbaskets said:


> *Sherry* and my fellow Christmas movie fans: Countdown to Christmas starts this weekend on Hallmark!



I am so excited!!  It's almost here!


----------



## gmi3804

When will show/parade times be updated on DLR's website? I notice that WoC the weekend of 12/5 is listed as 8:15 only, but last year that weekend there were two per night, at 9:00 and 10:15, typical for a weekend. 

In addition, the DLP Christmas Parade ran at 1:00 & 3:30 on Saturday the day of the Candlelight Processional, instead of the usual 2:30 and 5:30.

Can I expect the same schedule this year?


----------



## kylie71

Critter Country:


----------



## Sherry E

deserrai said:


> All of these pics are making me so excited for our trip! I am so hoping all of the Christmas decorations are up by the time we get there!



*desserai --*

You're there in just over 3 weeks, correct?  Decorations will definitely be up in both parks (they're already in the process of going up now, and Main Street will get some extra things added to it after the parade tapes over the weekend of 11/7-11/9). The holiday season will be in full swing in both of the parks.  

The only things I am not yet certain of (as far as full holiday mode status) are when the 3 hotels will receive their decorations (_probably_ in the range of 11/18-11/21-ish, but it could be later) and if Olaf's ice rink and the Winter Village will be set up in Downtown Disney before, say, 11/17 or so.  So far we have not heard anything from Disney to indicate that the rink and Village would go up later than 11/13 (when the season begins), but I still wonder about the set-up of the rink and Village before the Avengers marathon, and how feasible that scenario would be.




Misskitty3 said:


> I need some advice......
> 
> How bad would it be if we skipped MM on Saturday, Nov 8th?  I can't believe I am evening thinking about skipping MM but to be at the gates 30 minutes before opening, we would need to be there at 6:30am!  Our flight arrives (if on time) at 7:40pm the night before so not super late but it may be 9pm before we get to the hotel.
> 
> We also need to pick up our tickets from the ticket booth.  My plan was to get them Friday night but am now wondering how early the ticket booths open and if we could get them on Saturday?  If we do decide to go to MM, will the ticket booths open at 6am?



*Misskitty3 --*

I don't _think_ that the ticket booths are open until at least 7 a.m., if not later on some other days.

It won't be the end of the world to skip your MM, although that hour really does come in handy to get on rides that will develop long lines later in the day.  And it will be a Saturday, so there will be no shortage of people there during the day.

However, if you can't make it, you can't make it!  I have had intentions of trying to hit MM/EMH in the past, and sometimes I make it; sometimes I don't.  I always feel guilty when I don't make it because I know that I get a lot done when I use it!




gmi3804 said:


> When will show/parade times be updated on DLR's website? I notice that WoC the weekend of 12/5 is listed as 8:15 only, but last year that weekend there were two per night, at 9:00 and 10:15, typical for a weekend.
> 
> In addition, the DLP Christmas Parade ran at 1:00 & 3:30 on Saturday the day of the Candlelight Processional, instead of the usual 2:30 and 5:30.
> 
> Can I expect the same schedule this year?



*gmi3804 --*

The calendar on DLR's website is supposed to be updated 6 weeks out.  More info goes up every day.  Sometimes the info is not updated at that point, and the accurate info doesn't pop up until further along and closer to the dates we are watching.

I would expect the same schedule for mostly everything this year (especially the parade as it relates to Candlelight), but it's always possible that something could change.  Some out-of-the-blue event could be thrown into the mix to knock the schedule out of whack.  Just when we have Disney nailed down to some sort of reliable pattern, they end up switching things up.

Last year Winter Dreams was running at 8:15 on Mon-Thurs, in early December (I'm looking at my Times Guide for 12/2 - 12/8/13)).  On Friday, it ran at 10:15 p.m.  On Sat-Sun it ran at 9 p.m. and 10:15 p.m.


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

Here are mine for today. I guess I haven't spent a lot of time photographing in Critter Country - there are some really cute decorations!

2010




Here is from the Grizzly area in 2013


----------



## crystal1313




----------



## Brunolvr

There's not any action on the DL Hotel thread so I thought maybe someone here could help me.  

We have a 2-bedroom suite at the DL Hotel booked starting on December 2nd.  If we have a choice, which tower do you think would be preferable?  

First we thought the Frontier Tower since they have balconies, but are there balconies on both ends of the tower?  We really don't want to have a parking lot view. 

If we requested the Adventure Tower, is there a good chance we would have a view of the parks?  

Since we're paying so much for the 2-bedroom suite, we really would like to have a view we can enjoy.  Thanks!


----------



## mvf-m11c

I'll post more of CC later but here is one of Poohs Corner


----------



## rentayenta

You're amazing Sherry! This is so much work and I'm appreciative. By far one of the funnest threads here! 


I have some pics for today's theme. I'll be back with those.


----------



## pattyduke34

Love Critter Country...I have to ride Winnie the Pooh every visit.. 
Here is my Daughter taking a Selfie with Tigger...She just loves Tigger!


----------



## Speechphi

I have one critter country photo...of Winnie the Pooh!


----------



## deserrai

Sherry E said:


> *desserai --*
> 
> You're there in just over 3 weeks, correct?  Decorations will definitely be up in both parks (they're already in the process of going up now, and Main Street will get some extra things added to it after the parade tapes over the weekend of 11/7-11/9). The holiday season will be in full swing in both of the parks.
> 
> The only things I am not yet certain of (as far as full holiday mode status) are when the 3 hotels will receive their decorations (_probably_ in the range of 11/18-11/21-ish, but it could be later) and if Olaf's ice rink and the Winter Village will be set up in Downtown Disney before, say, 11/17 or so.  So far we have not heard anything from Disney to indicate that the rink and Village would go up later than 11/13 (when the season begins), but I still wonder about the set-up of the rink and Village before the Avengers marathon, and how feasible that scenario would be.
> 
> 
> *Yes, we will be there the weekend and part of the week before Thanksgiving. We will be staying at the DLH so I hope those decorations are up by then, but I am happy to hear the park decorations will be up. We live in Florida so this will probably be our one and only DL trip. My daughter is in the Navy stationed in San Diego, but she is moving in April. I've been to DLR for half a day once, but that is it so I am beyond excited! Thank you for the info!*


----------



## Luisa

I think the time difference fooled me again on yesterdays!  Love the Critter Country pics!  I've always wanted a photo with Eeyore while there with the Christmas theming and have never managed it - will have to try harder next time!


----------



## rentayenta

​


----------



## mom2rtk

Today's theme almost got the better of me Sherry! I found ONE shot I could use. Thankfully Katie wore her Christmas hat when we did the Pooh ride.  I would have had more shots in the area except it was so cold we never did want to ride Splash. And it was very cold the night we did Pooh so we scurried over to get indoors as soon as we were done.



IMG_8192 by mom2rtk, on Flickr


----------



## Minnie Loves Mickey

HI Sherry, Yes we have done NYE in the past and loved it, I do not let the crowds get to me. However the last time we went, my DH let them get to him and he wanted to leave around 10pm. He felt very bad, and we are both looking forward to going this year. We have been talking about where he would like me to make our dining reservations for that day. I think we will do the character breakfast in the park and then go to Blue Bayou for lunch and picnic somewhere for dinner. I am really excited, if we find DL to be overwhelming we are open to moving over to CA if its still open.


----------



## HappiestHaunt

Minnie Loves Mickey said:


> I think we will do the character breakfast in the park and then go to Blue Bayou for lunch and picnic somewhere for dinner. I am really excited, if we find DL to be overwhelming we are open to moving over to CA if its still open.



We will be there and plan to do BB for lunch as well on NYE!  We thought that was a good way to have a moment of less crowding coupled with a good meal


----------



## Jenasweetemotion

*Last night I was at Luckys and finally found some Cranberry Sierra Mist. I was so excited I may have ran into a customers cart while trying to exclaim "they finally got it".  The customer did not share my excitement though.
Anyway I love these challenges they really help to pass the time. *






*Love this picture of my DH helping my mom.*


----------



## petals

Luvin all the Winnie the Pooh pics.


----------



## Sherry E

*I'm enjoying all of the Critter Country/Grizzly Peak photos!

The end of Halloween Time is just a few days away and that means that, by or during next week, we should begin to see the first of what will probably be many Disney Parks Blogs pertaining to the Holidays.  So far, we had that first blog (last month) to tell us the start date of the season.  Then we had the blog about the Thanksgiving dining options.  Of course, the Disneyland News holiday press release came out as well.  

Other than that, it has been pretty quiet in terms of official holiday details, press or announcements.  Even if nothing new or significant is coming to Disneyland for the holidays this year, the Parks Blog writers will take the things that they already offer and re-package/rework them into a blog that makes it seem as if they are offering something new.  They are clever that way.

After Halloween we should also begin to see the real onslaught of the peppermint/cranberry/gingerbread/eggnog items hit the store shelves.  This is probably the calm before the storm. 
*


​

*Jenasweetemotion --*I laughed out loud about the other customer at the store not being excited about the Sierra Mist (and also probably not being excited about the cart being bumped into)!  I can picture myself doing the same thing (bumping into someone while being distracted by the lure of an item I've been wanting).





Brunolvr said:


> There's not any action on the DL Hotel thread so I thought maybe someone here could help me.
> 
> We have a 2-bedroom suite at the DL Hotel booked starting on December 2nd.  If we have a choice, which tower do you think would be preferable?
> 
> First we thought the Frontier Tower since they have balconies, but are there balconies on both ends of the tower?  We really don't want to have a parking lot view.
> 
> If we requested the Adventure Tower, is there a good chance we would have a view of the parks?
> 
> Since we're paying so much for the 2-bedroom suite, we really would like to have a view we can enjoy.  Thanks!



*Brunolvr --*

I don't have the answer -- it's been many years since I actually stayed at the Disneyland Hotel, so I'm not sure which of the towers would be preferable now, or if you can even choose which tower you get.  I hope someone can give you an answer!





mvf-m11c said:


> I'll post more of CC later but here is one of Poohs Corner




Okay... am I the only one who can't view *Bret's* photo above?  All I see is a tiny black box, but no image.  This happened with *figment_jii's* photos for our Treats & Treasures week, too -- I saw the photos when *figment_jii* first posted them, and then the next time I looked at them I saw the tiny black boxes.  I have only tried one browser, though.  I wonder if I would be able to view them in a different browser. This is weird, though, because I can always see Bret's photos any other time he posts.




rentayenta said:


> You're amazing Sherry! This is so much work and I'm appreciative. By far one of the funnest threads here!
> 
> 
> I have some pics for today's theme. I'll be back with those.



Thank you for the kind words, *Jenny*!

It is a lot of work -- I won't try to hide that fact -- but it's fun and it definitely helps to pass the time and lead us right into the Holidays at DLR.

I appreciate that you and all of the other participants take the time out to round up photos to post/share here!  Group hug, everyone!  






deserrai said:


> *Yes, we will be there the weekend and part of the week before Thanksgiving. We will be staying at the DLH so I hope those decorations are up by then, but I am happy to hear the park decorations will be up. We live in Florida so this will probably be our one and only DL trip. My daughter is in the Navy stationed in San Diego, but she is moving in April. I've been to DLR for half a day once, but that is it so I am beyond excited! Thank you for the info!*



*desserai* --

You're welcome!  I hope that you have a great trip.

You may very well be in luck with the hotel decorations.  You will probably walk downstairs one day and see a giant gingerbread Castle in the lobby of the Fantasy Tower of the DLH.  

In the past it used to be that the hotels were decorated after Thanksgiving -- or, at the earliest, _by_ Thanksgiving.  That pattern may resume in the future when Thanksgiving happens a little earlier in November, but I suspect that as long as Thanksgiving is late in the month, the hotels' decorations will go up earlier.  

Last year there were brand new decorations at all 3 of the hotels -- the Paradise Pier got new ornaments and under-the-tree décor; the Disneyland Hotel got the giant gingerbread Castle, and the little color-changing twinkly lights in front of the Fantasy Tower; and the Grand Californian Hotel got some rustic reindeer figures out in front, at the drive-up entrance.  The decorations began appearing at the hotels 9 days before Thanksgiving last year.  

When I saw that each hotel had something new in 2013, I thought "Okay.  It makes no sense for Disney to wait until Thanksgiving or after to show off their new décor.  They should just put it up earlier from now on."  I think that guests who visit Disneyland Resort "for the holiday season" want to get the full holiday experience -- hotels and all -- and it feels a little odd being in the middle of holiday magic in the parks and then getting none of it in the hotels or Downtown Disney.  So I hope/think that Disney may be planning to get the hotels decorated a little earlier than usual once again -- probably not when the season starts on 11/13, but by the weekend before Thanksgiving.  

I don't think that Santa and the carolers will appear at the hotels until Thanksgiving, unfortunately.




mom2rtk said:


> Today's theme almost got the better of me Sherry! I found ONE shot I could use. Thankfully Katie wore her Christmas hat when we did the Pooh ride.  I would have had more shots in the area except it was so cold we never did want to ride Splash. And it was very cold the night we did Pooh so we scurried over to get indoors as soon as we were done.
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_8192 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



*Janet --*

 A very clever save for the Critter Country picture!  Did you miss getting Grizzly Peak photos too (not that GP is a hotbed o' holiday photo opportunities)?

I wonder if we (in SoCal) will get hit with another cold snap in December.  It's not consistent.  Sometimes it could be 30 degrees at night (like last December) and sometimes it could be 55 degrees.  It could be 90 degrees, or 50 degrees, in the daytime!  A lot of times we don't get our coldest weather until January or February, but last year it came along early!  



Minnie Loves Mickey said:


> HI Sherry, Yes we have done NYE in the past and loved it, I do not let the crowds get to me. However the last time we went, my DH let them get to him and he wanted to leave around 10pm. He felt very bad, and we are both looking forward to going this year. We have been talking about where he would like me to make our dining reservations for that day. I think we will do the character breakfast in the park and then go to Blue Bayou for lunch and picnic somewhere for dinner. I am really excited, if we find DL to be overwhelming we are open to moving over to CA if its still open.



*Minnie Loves Mickey --* 

Hopefully your DH will have a better NYE this time around.  Your plan sounds like a good one.

One day I will have to take the plunge and try another NYE trip.  The last time I visited for NYE was right before DCA opened, and DTD hadn't even opened yet (some of the shops were starting to open, one by one).  Disneyland was ridiculously packed with people -- at an uncomfortable level -- and we couldn't even move on Main Street.  We were caught in a non-moving mass of people, shoulder to shoulder.  It was getting a little scary because we felt trapped.  One of my friends couldn't deal with it and somehow escaped to go back to the hotel room.  I think part of the issue was that Disneyland was really the only place to go at that point.  There were no other options besides the Disneyland Hotel.

I am assuming that, now, things would be a little different from my NYE 2000 experience because the crowds have more places to go -- a whole other park; DTD; and 3 hotels.  They wouldn't all necessarily be crammed into Disneyland.


----------



## tksbaskets

I can't see *Bret's* picture either. 

Mark Critter Country as a place I have no pictures of and need to visit in December.

I do however pass Grizzly on the way to TSMM!


----------



## AZpharmacist

Angrose said:


> Today might be your lucky day! Your message reminded me to cancel my reservation at Park Vue Inn, which is right across the street from the entrance on Harbor. I had a family suite booked for Nov 28-Dec 2. I paid $179/nt back in the spring when I booked it, but not sure what the going rate now would be. They just completed renovations of all the rooms, so they look pretty nice now. The family suite has a separate living room with fold-out sofa, kitchen area and bedroom with two queen beds. You do need to go directly to their website or call to book, they are not on any of the travel sites.  If you don't need this room then hopefully one of the other DISers can use it!



Thank you! I appreciate it. I'll look into it ASAP


----------



## mom2rtk

Sherry E said:


> *Janet --*
> 
> A very clever save for the Critter Country picture!  Did you miss getting Grizzly Peak photos too (not that GP is a hotbed o' holiday photo opportunities)?
> 
> I wonder if we (in SoCal) will get hit with another cold snap in December.  It's not consistent.  Sometimes it could be 30 degrees at night (like last December) and sometimes it could be 55 degrees.  It could be 90 degrees, or 50 degrees, in the daytime!  A lot of times we don't get our coldest weather until January or February, but last year it came alone early!





I didn't get a single shot in the GP area. Since it was too cold to ride, we didn't spend much time over there. I'll have to make a point of getting more in these 2 areas next year.

I have a rule. I will withstand one year of uber-cold Disney weather, but I require that it bounce back with stunning sunny and 65 degree weather the next year. So we'll be good.  At least it worked out that way from 2010 to 2011 at WDW, so I'm hoping!


----------



## kylie71

I cannot see Brett's picture either, very strange....  

I really enjoy the Critter Country photo's, I do not have ANY from Grizzly Peak, but I will when I come back after Thanksgiving weekend!  

Thank You Sherry, I really appreciate all you do too, I LOVE this thread! 



--Lori


----------



## pudinhd

Sherry E said:


>



Thanks for posting this picture, Sherry!!!  Rabbit is my absolute favorite and I never knew he wore a Santa hat!


----------



## DLmama

I really need to take more pictures!    Found one of DS6 in line for the Pooh ride that was taken last Nov.


----------



## pudinhd




----------



## dolphingirl47

I got the last big item for this trip ticked off my to do list today. I got the Holiday tour booked for November 26th. I had always planned to book the earlier tour, but recently had been second-guessing this and wondered if I would prefer watching the parade all lit up. I decided to stick with what I had planned all along. When I rang earlier, she initially tried to offer me the 2:55 tour. My heart just sank. Fortunately she did have a space on the noon tour.

Corinna


----------



## gmi3804

.


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

gmi3804 said:


> Am I posting this in the wrong thread? Seems like people are just posting photos here. Maybe I should start a new thread? Confused.  ???



You're not posting in the wrong thread! I'm sorry your question has gone unanswered - unfortunately, I still can't answer it. The entertainment gets filled sporadically on the calendar, so it's hard to say what to expect in Dec right now. 

The photos are are part of contest and there are daily themes this week, which is why it seems it's been taken over by just pictures! There hasn't been a lot released in the way of information, so besides being great to see all the holiday photos, it helps to pass the time between the announcements.


----------



## gmi3804

DisneyJamieCA said:


> You're not posting in the wrong thread! I'm sorry your question has gone unanswered - unfortunately, I still can't answer it. The entertainment gets filled sporadically on the calendar, so it's hard to say what to expect in Dec right now.
> 
> The photos are are part of contest and there are daily themes this week, which is why it seems it's been taken over by just pictures! There hasn't been a lot released in the way of information, so besides being great to see all the holiday photos, it helps to pass the time between the announcements.



I started a new thread. Thanks.


----------



## Sherry E

gmi3804 said:


> I started a new thread. Thanks.



Which question didn't get answered, *George*?  I answered you -- HERE -- this morning, as I was looking at my Times Guide from last year.

This is a discussion thread -- and you won't necessarily get the same info outside of the thread that you get inside the thread.  

How could this possibly be the wrong thread when it's all about the holiday season at DLR?

ETA:  Jamie is correct -- we are finishing up a Theme Week Countdown with photos (which is a contest), which will end with the final theme week starting on Monday -- and it helps to pass the time until there is news.  We are here to answer questions and discuss anything about the season you want to discuss.  If you haven't noticed, I spend a lot of time giving detailed replies to most people -- and there are plenty of other people here who answer questions too.


----------



## gmi3804

Sherry E said:


> Which question didn't go answered, *George*?  I answered you -- HERE -- this morning, as I was looking at my Times Guide from last year.
> 
> This is a discussion thread -- and you won't necessarily get the same info outside of the thread that you get inside the thread.
> 
> How could this possibly be the wrong thread when it's all about the holiday season at DLR?



I'm sorry - I didn't even see that.

Thanks!


----------



## sgrap

November 2005


----------



## blackjackdelta




----------



## Jenasweetemotion

Just wanted to show a pair of shoes that I painted for my upcoming trip it is kinda holiday with the NBC Haunted Mansion layover. I couldn't think of a better place to share them. They took me a month to do and they were the first ones I have ever done. Hope you don't mind me sharing them.


----------



## Sherry E

Jenasweetemotion said:


> Just wanted to show a pair of shoes that I painted for my upcoming trip it is kinda holiday with the NBC Haunted Mansion layover. I couldn't think of a better place to share them. They took me a month to do and they were the first ones I have ever done. Hope you don't mind me sharing them.




Wow!  You did all of that detailed work?  That's amazing.  How long did it take you to do that?  I'd imagine that you have to go really slowly and take your time with it so it doesn't turn into a blurry mess.  I am guessing that you must be creative in other ways too -- sketching, art, etc.?


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

Jenasweetemotion said:


> Just wanted to show a pair of shoes that I painted for my upcoming trip it is kinda holiday with the NBC Haunted Mansion layover. I couldn't think of a better place to share them. They took me a month to do and they were the first ones I have ever done. Hope you don't mind me sharing them.



Those are AMAZING! I'm so impressed! And I'm so uncrafty!


----------



## Jenasweetemotion

Sherry E said:


> Wow!  You did all of that detailed work?  That's amazing.  How long did it take you to do that?  I'd imagine that you have to go really slowly and take your time with it so it doesn't turn into a blurry mess.  I am guessing that you must be creative in other ways too -- sketching, art, etc.?



Thank you! They took me a month to do, mostly on the weekends. I don't sketch at all but have always been creative. What's better is that they are waterproof just in case. 




DisneyJamieCA said:


> Those are AMAZING! I'm so impressed! And I'm so uncrafty!


Thank you so much! 

Long story short I was in an accident last year and the results were Traumatic brain injury, Post Concussion and PTSD. I was told to do something like crafting to help calm my brain and cause me to focus on something for an extended period of time. It helped and I really enjoyed painting now. I am also painting another pair for my mom and myself.


----------



## mvf-m11c

Sherry E said:


> Okay... am I the only one who can't view *Bret's* photo above?  All I see is a tiny black box, but no image.  This happened with *figment_jii's* photos for our Treats & Treasures week, too -- I saw the photos when *figment_jii* first posted them, and then the next time I looked at them I saw the tiny black boxes.  I have only tried one browser, though.  I wonder if I would be able to view them in a different browser. This is weird, though, because I can always see Bret's photos any other time he posts.



I was gone most of the day today from my computer and I tried to posts my pictures from my phone and it had some problems getting the html code. Now I am back on my computer and I posted my pictures for today's theme week. 


Grizzly Peak

Rushin River store




Redwood Creek Challenge Trail








Critter Country

Winnie the Pooh ride




Pooh Corner




Inside Pooh Corner Store












Splash Mountain


----------



## planningjollyholiday

Does anyone know if something extra special happens on mickeys birthday?  We will be there on November 18th and just wondered if they celebrate in any way.


----------



## Jenasweetemotion

planningjollyholiday said:


> Does anyone know if something extra special happens on mickeys birthday?  We will be there on November 18th and just wondered if they celebrate in any way.



Not sure if it is intended to be on Mickey's Birthday but there is the AP Party that night in Disneyland from 8:00- midnight.


----------



## poppinspal

Jenasweetemotion said:


> Just wanted to show a pair of shoes that I painted for my upcoming trip it is kinda holiday with the NBC Haunted Mansion layover. I couldn't think of a better place to share them. They took me a month to do and they were the first ones I have ever done. Hope you don't mind me sharing them.



These are amazing! I'd been thinking about attempting to paint some shoes for my niece but wasn't so sure about it. I'm totally in awe! Amazing job!


----------



## princessmocha

Jenasweetemotion said:


> Just wanted to show a pair of shoes that I painted for my upcoming trip it is kinda holiday with the NBC Haunted Mansion layover. I couldn't think of a better place to share them. They took me a month to do and they were the first ones I have ever done. Hope you don't mind me sharing them.



Those are awesome!  I love them!  My creative bone is practically non-existent so I definitely love seeing when others get creative!


----------



## Misskitty3

Sherry E said:


> *Misskitty3 --*
> 
> I don't _think_ that the ticket booths are open until at least 7 a.m., if not later on some other days.
> 
> It won't be the end of the world to skip your MM, although that hour really does come in handy to get on rides that will develop long lines later in the day.  And it will be a Saturday, so there will be no shortage of people there during the day.
> 
> However, if you can't make it, you can't make it!  I have had intentions of trying to hit MM/EMH in the past, and sometimes I make it; sometimes I don't.  I always feel guilty when I don't make it because I know that I get a lot done when I use



Thank you Sherry!  Good to know about the ticket booths.  We will make sure and pick up our tickets on Friday night!  Not sure yet what we will do about MM but probably just play it by ear.


----------



## Sherry E

_*It’s Wednesday, which means it’s time for another theme in the rapid fire Daily Countdown to the holiday season!!!*_




*……Only 15 DAYS Until the
Holiday Season Begins at the Disneyland Resort!!!!
*​



_*Each day this week – from today through Sunday, November 2nd – there will be a new Disneyland Resort holiday mini-theme!!  Unlike the weekly themes, the photos for the daily mini-themes may only be posted on the days the themes go up in order to earn entries into the random draw to win a $25 Disney gift card.  If you don’t have photos to fit the daily themes, check back on the following day as there will be a new theme posted every morning (times may differ).  

The weekly themes are over, with the exception of our final theme on Monday, November 3rd, 2014 – Holiday Cornucopia (more on that later this week).

I think that at least a few people in this thread will have photos to fit today’s theme!  But will they be able to post them in time to earn an entry?  Let’s see if everyone can rise to the challenge and get their photos for the daily themes in on time.   Muahahahahahahaha!  Anyone who can get his/her photos in on the days the mini-daily themes go up [by 11:59 p.m., Pacific Standard Time] will receive TWO entries for each entry / contribution!!

Up to this point, we have covered a lot of territory.  We have explored:  Critter Country & Grizzly Peak; the Jingle Cruise;  Holiday Treats & Treasures (a.k.a. Food & Merchandise);  Holidays Gone By; Pacific Wharf and Paradise Pier;  Christmas Trees and Wreaths; Frontierland and the Jingle Jangle Jamboree; Main Street and Sleeping Beauty’s Winter Castle; New Orleans Square and Haunted Mansion Holiday; Cars Land; Hotels of the Disneyland Resort; Mickey’s Toontown; Buena Vista Street and Hollywood Land; It’s a Small World Holiday and Fantasyland; A Christmas Fantasy Parade and Believe…In Holiday Magic Fireworks; There is no code word today; and Holiday Character photos, PhotoPass photos and Santa Claus photos. 

So…what will be our seventeenth theme (and third daily mini-theme) of 2014?  In the spotlight today are the beautiful, decorative and/or fragrant accents to the season…*_





*In the Spotlight Today......

HOLIDAY HORTICULTURE (a.k.a. Holiday Flowers and Plants)!!!*​




_*I think it’s time for a burst of holiday color, don’t you?!  

One of the things that Disneyland Resort is famous for is its green thumb.  During any month at Disneyland Resort – but especially during the autumn and winter holidays - you will notice that vibrantly colored flowers and plants are used to pack a powerful seasonal punch.  Disneyland’s gardeners and designers work year-round (and ‘round the clock) on the proper creative placement and upkeep of these botanical gems, including the topiaries, the parterres, the trees and a few very dramatic flower beds…but there’s no denying that at Christmas time they make the boldest statements.

The horticultural elements of the Resort are almost as impressive as every other meticulous detail.  Stunning, eye-catching floral arrangements and lush plants dot the landscapes of the parks, serving to not only play a role in the overall ‘theme’ of the designated areas but also to complement seasonal décor.  (Even the artificial flowers are beautiful!)

From the floral Mickey that greets visitors when they pass through the turnstiles at Disneyland’s entrance, to the flowers surrounding the Partners statue, to the striking poinsettias located around the hotels - holiday colors are abundant during the Christmas season!!

Today, let’s stop and smell the roses and post our photos of Holiday Flowers and/or Plants!!!!*_ 




* December 2013



At the Candlelight Ceremony stage…





















The Main Street Flower Market…




































November 2013


In New Orleans Square – these flowers were not particularly holiday-ish, but they were pretty…








Poinsettias punctuate the Hub…
















December 2012


On Buena Vista Street…









At the Candlelight Stage…



































In Critter Country – a photo that just screams “holiday season,” doesn’t it?  Lol.









In Town Square…












November 2012


On Buena Vista Street…














In Cars Land…












December 2010


In Fantasyland…






*​


_*Please feel free to post your photos of Holiday Horticulture (a.k.a. Holiday Flowers & Plants) TODAY (Wednesday, October 29th, 2014) ONLY, through 11:59 p.m., P.S.T.  

Then, stay tuned for our eighteenth theme on Thursday, October 30th – that’s TOMORROW!! – as we continue this ‘lightning round’ with our fourth Daily Mini-Theme of the week!!  Although we are rapidly approaching the end of this year’s Countdown, we still have 5 more themes coming up over the next 5 days, so get your photos ready and jump into the fun while you still can!*_


----------



## mom2rtk

Practically Perfect by mom2rtk, on Flickr


----------



## tksbaskets

Jenasweetemotion said:


> Just wanted to show a pair of shoes that I painted for my upcoming trip it is kinda holiday with the NBC Haunted Mansion layover. I couldn't think of a better place to share them. They took me a month to do and they were the first ones I have ever done. Hope you don't mind me sharing them.



Stunning!  I'd be reluctant to wear them   Thanks for sharing.





2009 when Mickey was blooming with holiday cheer





2012





















DCA 2013





After reviewing my holiday photos I find I must stop and smell (and take pictures) of the flowers when we are there in December.

Great theme again *Sherry*!


----------



## MinnieLovesMickey

Jenasweetemotion-
Those shoes are so flipping cute! I would love to be able to do something like that.  You have quite a talent there!

Sherry-
DH decided to start his holiday celebrating last night and picked up some Breyer's Peppermint Cookie ice cream.  I have to say I was not impressed at all.  it hard hardly any peppermint flavor or peppermint smell, just not good at all.  My suggestion is to stick with Peppermint Wonderland instead.

I love seeing everybody's pictures, especially mom2rtk's castle photo, that picture is just so serene.  All these pics are getting me very excited about our trip in 5 weeks!


----------



## yupikgal




----------



## mom2rtk

MinnieLovesMickey said:


> I love seeing everybody's pictures, especially mom2rtk's castle photo, that picture is just so serene.  All these pics are getting me very excited about our trip in 5 weeks!



Thank you! That really was a beautiful day to be in the park.  And I think it was the first day it got over 55 the entire week we were there.


----------



## Orbitron

It's pretty hard to find something for this theme!


----------



## JadeDarkstar

Here are a few I found for today.


----------



## kylie71

Beautiful pics so far!!  








































Anybody else having problems with PhotoBucket today?  It keeps Crashing!!!!!
Here are a few more:


----------



## crystal1313

Jenasweetemotion said:


> Just wanted to show a pair of shoes that I painted for my upcoming trip it is kinda holiday with the NBC Haunted Mansion layover. I couldn't think of a better place to share them. They took me a month to do and they were the first ones I have ever done. Hope you don't mind me sharing them.



These are incredible!!! Fantastic job =)

And, not sure if this counts because its DTD:


----------



## mvf-m11c

Holiday Flowers & Plants


----------



## Speechphi

poinsettias at the partner's statue


----------



## Jenasweetemotion

poppinspal said:


> These are amazing! I'd been thinking about attempting to paint some shoes for my niece but wasn't so sure about it. I'm totally in awe! Amazing job!



Thanks  They are fun to make. 



princessmocha said:


> Those are awesome!  I love them!  My creative bone is practically non-existent so I definitely love seeing when others get creative!



Thanks 



tksbaskets said:


> Stunning!  I'd be reluctant to wear them   Thanks for sharing.



Thanks  That is why I made sure to use the right paint and then also a gloss on top that is waterproof. I might even scotch guard them. 



MinnieLovesMickey said:


> Jenasweetemotion-
> Those shoes are so flipping cute! I would love to be able to do something like that.  You have quite a talent there!



Thanks 



crystal1313 said:


> These are incredible!!! Fantastic job =)



Thanks


----------



## Disney127

QUOTE=Jenasweetemotion;52537437] 
Just wanted to show a pair of shoes that I painted for my upcoming trip it is kinda holiday with the NBC Haunted Mansion layover. I couldn't think of a better place to share them. They took me a month to do and they were the first ones I have ever done. Hope you don't mind me sharing them.






[/QUOTE]

You are so talented!  These are beautiful!  

Love the new daily theme - all the photos of the poinsettias makes everything looks so Christmasy!     Only one major thing left to do on my list ... parting with my $$$ for the Premium Annual Passport!


----------



## OHBelle

Jenasweetemotion said:


> Just wanted to show a pair of shoes that I painted for my upcoming trip it is kinda holiday with the NBC Haunted Mansion layover. I couldn't think of a better place to share them. They took me a month to do and they were the first ones I have ever done. Hope you don't mind me sharing them.




What a great job!  I love them!!


----------



## pattyduke34

a few of mine for today!


----------



## Sherry E

Disney127 said:


> Love the new daily theme - all the photos of the poinsettias makes everything looks so Christmasy!     Only one major thing left to do on my list ... parting with my $$$ for the Premium Annual Passport!



There are, indeed, a lot of poinsettias (some years there are more than others -- it doesn't seem to be consistent) -- but, as I posted in my intro, there are random flowers that don't look too holiday-ish at all!  They are still pretty, and lovely to look at -- but the flowers in Critter Country looked like they should have been growing in a field in the middle of summer!

I like to be in Disneyland around Candlelight Processional time -- and also when the Flower Market is going on -- to expand my holiday flower horizons!  Those two events bring a lot of extra flowers into the mix (a lot of extra roses and wintry flowers)! The Candlelight flowers usually attract a lot of people with cameras!

The Christmas tree in Tangaroa Terrace at the Disneyland Hotel also has a lot of interesting flowers -- I think that some of them were real (the ones that can stay alive for a while) and some were artificial, but that was one of my favorite trees because it was covered in flowers, seashells, candles and a tiki topper!


----------



## OHBelle

The pictures for today are so BRIGHT and FESTIVE!  I love them all!


----------



## poppinspal

I love looking at all these pictures, not only because it helps me get excited for my first trip out to Disneyland but also because I get to see how everyone is dressed!! 

Love that I'll be leaving the New England weather behind for a little bit!


----------



## Disney127

Sherry E said:


> I like to be in Disneyland around Candlelight Processional time -- and also when the Flower Market is going on -- to expand my holiday flower horizons!  Those two events bring a lot of extra flowers into the mix (a lot of extra roses and wintry flowers)! The Candlelight flowers usually attract a lot of people with cameras!
> 
> The Christmas tree in Tangaroa Terrace at the Disneyland Hotel also has a lot of interesting flowers -- I think that some of them were real (the ones that can stay alive for a while) and some were artificial, but that was one of my favorite trees because it was covered in flowers, seashells, candles and a tiki topper!



I love flowers too and I plan to take lots of photos of everything!  When is the Flower Market?  Like I mentioned before, we didn't really immerse ourselves in the holiday festivities when we visited in Nov/12.  It has been 8 years since that visit and I wasn't on the Disboards to find out all this info so we didn't have a clue to what was going on.  But now I know!  DD and I are planning to bring a camera each and see what kind of photos we can take.  We are preparing ourselves for Christmas holiday theme week next year!


----------



## Hollyster2

Going with Friends for the Day on Dec. 4 and hoping to soak up all the holiday happiness!


----------



## Luisa




----------



## Jenasweetemotion

Disney127 said:


> You are so talented!  These are beautiful!



Thank you! 



OHBelle said:


> What a great job!  I love them!!



Thank you! 

*
Here are my entries for today. *






This was taken on the path to Fantasyland by the castle. Dec 2013


----------



## sgrap

Whew, found one!


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

I'm stretching it here, but hopefully these work.

Leaving Mickey & Friends parking lot - you can see the ornaments in one of the trees




Partner's Statue




Goofy's Kitchen




Storybook Canal




And trees in DTD


----------



## rentayenta

​


----------



## dolphingirl47

Jenasweetemotion said:


> Just wanted to show a pair of shoes that I painted for my upcoming trip it is kinda holiday with the NBC Haunted Mansion layover. I couldn't think of a better place to share them. They took me a month to do and they were the first ones I have ever done. Hope you don't mind me sharing them.



Those shoes are absolutely stunning.

Corinna


----------



## Jenasweetemotion

dolphingirl47 said:


> Those shoes are absolutely stunning.
> 
> Corinna



Thank you!


----------



## pudinhd




----------



## PHXscuba

You can't tell from the photo, but this first one was taken on a very blustery day last December at the Disneyland Hotel.














PHXscuba


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

I meant to share earlier that I found my first tub of Winter Wonderland (not slow churned) at Target today!!! And it's good it was today - I'm going to need it for either celebration or comfort at the end of this game 7!


----------



## Angrose

DisneyJamieCA said:


> I meant to share earlier that I found my first tub of Winter Wonderland (not slow churned) at Target today!!! And it's good it was today - I'm going to need it for either celebration or comfort at the end of this game 7!



Let's hope it's a celebration! Go Giants!


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

angrose said:


> let's hope it's a celebration! Go giants!


----------



## blackjackdelta




----------



## Disney127

Here are some of mine.


----------



## Sherry E

_*It’s Thursday, which means it’s time for another theme in the rapid fire Daily Countdown to the holiday season!!!*_




*……Only 14 DAYS Until the
Holiday Season Begins at the Disneyland Resort!!!!
*​



_*Each day this week – from today through Sunday, November 2nd – there will be a new Disneyland Resort holiday mini-theme!!  Unlike the weekly themes, the photos for the daily mini-themes may only be posted on the days the themes go up in order to earn entries into the random draw to win a $25 Disney gift card.  If you don’t have photos to fit the daily themes, check back on the following day as there will be a new theme posted every morning (times may differ).  

The weekly themes are over, with the exception of our final theme on Monday, November 3rd, 2014 – Holiday Cornucopia (more on that later this week).

I think that a few people in this thread will have photos to fit today’s theme!  But will they be able to post them in time to earn an entry?  Let’s see if everyone can rise to the challenge and get their photos for the daily themes in on time.   Muahahahahahahaha!  Anyone who can get his/her photos in on the days the mini-daily themes go up [by 11:59 p.m., Pacific Standard Time] will receive TWO entries for each entry / contribution!!

Up to this point, we have covered a lot of territory.  We have explored:  Holiday Horticulture (a.k.a. Holiday Flowers and Plants); [Critter Country & Grizzly Peak; the Jingle Cruise;  Holiday Treats & Treasures (a.k.a. Food & Merchandise);  Holidays Gone By; Pacific Wharf and Paradise Pier;  Christmas Trees and Wreaths; Frontierland and the Jingle Jangle Jamboree; Main Street and Sleeping Beauty’s Winter Castle; New Orleans Square and Haunted Mansion Holiday; Cars Land; Hotels of the Disneyland Resort; Mickey’s Toontown; Buena Vista Street and Hollywood Land; It’s a Small World Holiday and Fantasyland; A Christmas Fantasy Parade and Believe…In Holiday Magic Fireworks; and Holiday Character photos, PhotoPass photos and Santa Claus photos. 

So…what will be our eighteenth theme (and fourth daily mini-theme) of 2014?  In the spotlight today are critters of a different kind…*_





*In the Spotlight Today ......

A BUG’S LAND!!!*​




_*Much like Toontown, New Orleans Square and Cars Land, the Christmas decorations you find in A Bug’s Land in California Adventure are whimsically unlike any decorations you will find anywhere else in Disneyland Resort.  They are very specific to the theme of the land, and really could not fit with any other area of the Resort.  

As soon as you enter Flik’s Fun Fair you see that the Bugs have been getting ready for the holidays, stringing up giant (to us) colored lights and setting up enormous ornaments.  Flik even puts on a special “red suit” for the occasion!  

You will notice that the seasonal touches in A Bug’s Land are not overdone in that they are fairly minimal in the grand scheme of things – and in sharp contrast to other areas of Disneyland Resort – but they are minimal in an oversized way, of course!!  In other words, there are no Christmas trees taking center stage.  There are no reindeer prancing ‘round the shrubbery.   The code word is: gets.  There are no gingerbread houses, giant snowmen or snowflakes nestled in the foliage.  But, what is there, however, is very fitting to A Bug’s Land’s theme and it is enough to indicate that these kinds of critters love to celebrate the holiday season too!*_ 




* November 2013


The entrance to Flik’s Fun Fair…




















































Inside the Fair…











December 2011
































Giant ornaments…











































November 2013











November 2012















Someone’s hiding in the shadows… 






*​


_*Please feel free to post your photos of A Bug’s Land TODAY (Thursday, October 30th, 2014) ONLY, through 11:59 p.m., P.S.T.  

Then, stay tuned for our nineteenth theme on Friday, October 31st – that’s TOMORROW, and it’s also HALLOWEEN!! – as we continue this ‘lightning round’ with our fifth Daily Mini-Theme of the week!!  Although we are rapidly approaching the end of this year’s Countdown, we still have 4 more themes coming up over the next 4 days, so get your photos ready and jump into the fun while you still can!  *_


----------



## rentayenta

Bug's Land is one of the best during the holidays.  Great photos Sherry!


----------



## mom2rtk

IMG_7144 by mom2rtk, on Flickr


----------



## Orbitron

I only have one picture!


----------



## kylie71

I think I only have one, or a couple........


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

I'll be at DL from January 14-20.  I know it's a long shot,  but might some of the holiday ride overlays still be up then?  Anyone have any guesses from past years info?


----------



## Sherry E

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I'll be at DL from January 14-20.  I know it's a long shot,  but might some of the holiday ride overlays still be up then?  Anyone have any guesses from past years info?



*OhioStateBuckeye --*

I think that It's a Small World Holiday will probably be open at the start of your trip, if not for the whole trip, as that usually stays up until mid-January, closer to MLK Day.  I'm not sure how far into January it stays open (in other words, I'm not sure if it always closes after MLK Day or sometimes before it), but it will likely still be open on at least the first day or two of your trip.

If previous years' patterns repeat, Haunted Mansion Holiday would be closed while IASWH remains open, and then "regular Haunted Mansion" should reopen (without the overlay) when IASWH closes for its own overlay removal.  I don't expect that Jingle Cruise would remain in holiday mode beyond 1/6/15, but if the decorations are similar to last year's decorations the Jungle Cruise ride could stay open while they are taken down.

I should add that, because next year is the 60th anniversary year for DL, I don't know if the schedules for the removal of ride overlays will change in any way.  I saw in one thread that Haunted Mansion is expected to be down for 10 days, starting on 1/12/15?  That would be odd, since the holidays end after 1/6/15, but who knows?  Also, the Disney Parks Blog said a while back that Haunted Mansion Holiday would be open through 1/6/15.


----------



## mvf-m11c

A Bugs Land








Giant Ornaments


----------



## gottalovepluto

I saw on Touring Plans Storybook Canal Boats are down Dec 1-18. Is this normal? I thought they decorated it for Christmas. Any insight/guesses as to whether Disney will decorate this one when it will be down for so long in the middle of the Christmas season?


----------



## Sherry E

gottalovepluto said:


> I saw on Touring Plans Storybook Canal Boats are down Dec 1-18. Is this normal? I thought they decorated it for Christmas. Any insight/guesses as to whether Disney will decorate this one when it will be down for so long in the middle of the Christmas season?



*gottalovepluto -*

I've seen that same refurb schedule floating around too -- it's wasn't normal prior to last year.  Prior to last year, the Storybook ride would shut down for a period of time in November, and then open up with the tiny Christmas decorations by Thanksgiving weekend, at which point it would stay up for the rest of the holiday season.

Last year, there were tiny decorations on the ride right before and through Thanksgiving weekend, but the ride closed down until mid-December -- at which point it opened with decorations again.

So it seems like Disney wants to have the ride open (with decorations) for the busy Thanksgiving weekend, and have it open in time for the wave of Christmas week visitors, but it closes, for some weird reason, in the slightly slower period of time during early December.  I have no idea why it is planned out that way, in comparison to what used to happen pre-2013.


----------



## mom2rtk

gottalovepluto said:


> I saw on Touring Plans Storybook Canal Boats are down Dec 1-18. Is this normal? I thought they decorated it for Christmas. Any insight/guesses as to whether Disney will decorate this one when it will be down for so long in the middle of the Christmas season?



I'm really bummed about this too. We missed it last year (Casey Jr. too since they go down at the same time) and were planning on catching it this year. I'm disappointed they would choose to close it again the vey same week.


----------



## OHBelle

Sherry E said:


> _*Its Thursday, which means its time for another theme in the rapid fire Daily Countdown to the holiday season!!!*_
> 
> 
> 
> *In the Spotlight this Week......
> 
> A BUGS LAND!!!*​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*Much like Toontown, New Orleans Square and Cars Land, the Christmas decorations you find in A Bugs Land in California Adventure are whimsically unlike any decorations you will find anywhere else in Disneyland Resort.  They are very specific to the theme of the land, and really could not fit with any other area of the Resort.
> 
> As soon as you enter Fliks Fun Fair you see that the Bugs have been getting ready for the holidays, stringing up giant (to us) colored lights and setting up enormous ornaments.  Flik even puts on a special red suit for the occasion!
> 
> You will notice that the seasonal touches in A Bugs Land are not overdone in that they are fairly minimal in the grand scheme of things  and in sharp contrast to other areas of Disneyland Resort  but they are minimal in an oversized way, of course!!  In other words, there are no Christmas trees taking center stage.  There are no reindeer prancing round the shrubbery.   The code word is: gets.  There are no gingerbread houses, giant snowmen or snowflakes nestled in the foliage.  But, what is there, however, is very fitting to A Bugs Lands theme and it is enough to indicate that these kinds of critters love to celebrate the holiday season too!*_



I'm a little embarrassed to admit that I didn't even realize that there was A Bug's Land!  I better up my planning game.  It might be that I am not the biggest fan of the movie or that I haven't been to DLR since 1980!  I do love the Holiday touches in the area though and will make a trip over there to see them.


----------



## Jenasweetemotion

I don't have a single picture from Bugs Land. I guess I know where to wonder to this year.


----------



## krispin41

mom2rtk said:
			
		

> I'm really bummed about this too. We missed it last year (Casey Jr. too since they go down at the same time) and were planning on catching it this year. I'm disappointed they would choose to close it again the vey same week.



Ditto. My first day is the 10th and I don't get in until late.


----------



## pattyduke34

A few I have...


----------



## Sherry E

(Non-DLR-related) Holiday music alert!

Does anyone ever listen to SiriusXM's holiday stations in November and December?  They have two stations that usually run longer than others, but there are 8 holiday stations in total.  Well, the new schedule was announced.  The press release is -- HERE.



> SiriusXM's holiday channel lineup features:
> 
> Holiday Traditions (via satellite on Sirius channel 147 and XM channel 73)
> will feature traditional holiday music from the '40s through the '60s by artists such as Andy Williams, Ray Conniff, Bing Crosby and Nat "King" Cole.
> Tuesday, November 11 at 12:00 pm ET- Wednesday, December 31 at 3:00 am ET
> 
> Holly (via satellite on channel 17)
> will feature contemporary holiday music as well as traditional favorites, including songs by Idina Menzel,  Kelly Clarkson, Josh Groban, Michael Buble, Mariah Carey, Trans-Siberian Orchestra, Colbie Caillat, Whitney Houston and the cast of Pentatonix.
> Tuesday, November 11 at 12:00 pm ET- Wednesday, December 31 at 3:00 am ET
> Holly is also a year round online channel, on channel 781. http://www.siriusxm.com/hollyonline.
> 
> Holiday Pops (via satellite on channel 76)
> will feature classical Christmas carols and other holiday favorites by the greatest classical musicians of all-time, including the Mormon Tabernacle Choir, Boston Pops, Luciano Pavarotti, The New York Philharmonic, King's College Choir and Thomas Hampson.
> Wednesday, December 24 at 12:00 pm ET- Friday, December 26 at 3:00 am ET
> 
> Country Christmas (via satellite on channel 58)
> will feature a mix of country Christmas music from contemporary artists as well as classic country artists, including Garth Brooks, Carrie Underwood and Lady Antebellum.
> Tuesday, December 2 at 12:00 pm ET- Friday, December 26 at 3:00 am ET
> 
> Navidad (SiriusXM channel 785)
> will feature contemporary Latin holiday music and with traditional classics, including Jose Feliciano, Willie Colon, Gloria Estefan, Marco Antonio Solis, El Gran Combo and Thalia.
> Tuesday, December 2 at 12:00 pm ET- Wednesday, January 7 at 3:00 am ET
> 
> Holiday Soul (via satellite on channel 49)
> will feature classic soul and Motown holiday music from the '60s and '70s as well as R&B from the '80s and '90s including Whitney Houston, Aretha Franklin, Michael Jackson, Luther Vandross, Smokey Robinson & The Miracles, Dionne Warwick, The Four Tops, The Supremes, The O'Jays, James Brown, The Temptations, Lou Rawls and Toni Braxton.
> Friday, December 19 at 12:00 pm ET - Friday, December 26 at 3:00 am ET
> 
> Radio Hanukkah (via satellite on channel 68)
> will feature a wide variety of Hanukkah music including contemporary, traditional and children's Hanukkah classics.
> Tuesday, December 16 at 12:00 pm ET- Thursday, December 25 at 3:00 am ET
> 
> New Year's  Nation (via satellite on channel 3)
> is the  ultimate soundtrack to New Year's Eve parties around the country and will feature the biggest, upbeat party hits from genres across SiriusXM's music platform.
> Wednesday, December 31 at 12:00 pm ET - Friday, January 2 at 3:00 am ET





(Note that Holly is available online year-round, but you can only access it if you have an Internet subscription or a trial subscription.  It is available on the actual radio as of 11/11/14)

I have a hard time finding a moment to listen to the stations when the Hallmark Channel's movies are on as background sound (I just cleared off a bunch of space on the DVR yesterday, so I am ready for the movies to begin tomorrow!!!), but in a rare moment when the TV is not on and I want to stay in the holiday spirit, I turn on the radio.


​


----------



## poppinspal

So I'm going to be there November 12-17. How much of the decorations will I see? Don't want to get myself excited if I'm going to not see any of it. I know it won't be 100% decorated but I'm really hoping I get an early taste of the holidays.


----------



## crystal1313

Thanks Sherry!  I have Sirius in my car!  Looking forward to the Holiday Soul station =) I'm currently addicted to the 60's station 

I have been listening to my Main Street Christmas loop non-stop at work since September too! LOL





poppinspal said:


> So I'm going to be there November 12-17. How much of the decorations will I see? Don't want to get myself excited if I'm going to not see any of it. I know it won't be 100% decorated but I'm really hoping I get an early taste of the holidays.



The official start date is November 13...so you should be able to see everything


----------



## Brunolvr

I've been checking the DL calendar and they're still not showing parade times, firework times, etc. for the days we are there.  We arrive on Tuesday, December 2nd.  Any ideas of what time fireworks might be?  and the DL parade?  

Also any thoughts on when the Holiday Time Tours will be offered since DL is only open 9-9 on Tuesday-Thursday?  

Thanks!


----------



## Sherry E

poppinspal said:


> So I'm going to be there November 12-17. How much of the decorations will I see? Don't want to get myself excited if I'm going to not see any of it. I know it won't be 100% decorated but I'm really hoping I get an early taste of the holidays.



*poppinspal --*

The season officially begins on Thursday, 11/13 (an odd day to start a season, in my opinion -- why not a Monday or a Friday?).  A lot of things are starting before that date, on 11/7 (see this post for info on what is beginning on which dates).

Both parks will be fully decorated by the time of your trip.  All of the holiday entertainment in both parks will have either already begun by the dates of your trip, or will begin during your trip.  The Storybook ride may or may not be decorated when the season begins.

The only other areas I am not 100% certain of are Downtown Disney and the 3 Hotels.  

The Olaf ice rink and the Winter Village are scheduled to return this year, but -- as we all know -- the Avengers Marathon weekend is taking place through 11/16, so I am not sure if the rink, Christmas tree and Village will go up in DTD on 11/13 when the season begins, or even before 11/17.  They may not go up until at least after 11/16.

The 3 hotels (including reindeer figures at the GCH, and giant gingerbread Castle at the DLH, etc.) will probably, most likely, begin to get some décor anywhere from 11/18-11/21.  I don't think the hotels will be decorated by your trip, as they are usually done after the season gets going.


----------



## kylie71

Sherry, I do not have Sirius radio, but I listen to holiday music on my IPad, Kenny G  is playing right now... is so soothing.
I also, listen to the Mainstreet Loop, on the laptop.. its addictive!

I set my DVR last night for the first week of holiday movies, on Hallmark!  So, bring it on!  I miss Henry Winkler.......    That is my favorite one!!   



--Lori


----------



## Sherry E

Brunolvr said:


> I've been checking the DL calendar and they're still not showing parade times, firework times, etc. for the days we are there.  We arrive on Tuesday, December 2nd.  Any ideas of what time fireworks might be?  and the DL parade?
> 
> Also any thoughts on when the Holiday Time Tours will be offered since DL is only open 9-9 on Tuesday-Thursday?
> 
> Thanks!



*Brunolvr --*

I'm looking at my Times Guide from early December 2013 (it covered the week of December 2-8).  The schedules were:


*A Christmas Fantasy Parade --*

Mon-Thurs -- 5:30 p.m.
Fri -- 2:30 p.m. and 5:30 p.m.
Sat & Sun (Candlelight Processional days) -- 1:00 p.m. and 3:30 p.m.



*Believe in Holiday Magic Fireworks --*

Monday - 7:40 p.m.
Tuesday & Wednesday -- 7:30 p.m.
Thursday -- 7:40 p.m.
Friday through Sunday -- 9:30 p.m.



There are tour hours available on the Disneyland website for early December right now, but I don't know if they will change.  I am seeing a lot of (for December 2-4, for example):

2:45 PM  
2:50 PM  
2:55 PM 


On Friday, 12/5 it says:

12:00 PM  
12:05 PM  
12:10 PM  
2:45 PM  
2:50 PM  
2:55 PM 


It's possible that the schedule could be reduced to just a 2:45 p.m. tour only, or maybe a 12:00 p.m. tour only on the days when there is only one parade, but I am just not sure.


----------



## Luisa




----------



## poppinspal

Sherry E said:


> The only other areas I am not 100% certain of are Downtown Disney and the 3 Hotels.  The Olaf ice rink and the Winter Village are scheduled to return this year, but -- as we all know -- the Avengers Marathon weekend is taking place through 11/16, so I am not sure if the rink, Christmas tree and Village will go up in DTD on 11/13 when the season begins, or even before 11/17.



Thanks Sherry!! I didn't know if things slowly appeared. Like the rides were done by the 13th then the other decorations went up slowly.

Being from the north east and having played hockey I'm not do worried about the ice rink.

So looking forward to starting the holidays early!


----------



## Sherry E

*Disneyland holiday merchandise alert!

Maybe this isn't news, as the China Closet in DL has already had its holiday merchandise up for at least a week and I may have missed seeing this particular item in the photos, but I am just now noticing that...

The popular nutcracker collection (which you all saw photos of during our "Treats and Treasures" theme last week) continues this year with a new piece -- the Minnie Mouse nutcracker!!

For the last two years there have only been Mickey nutcrackers -- although last year the "rocking horse Mickey" was a new piece in the collection.  I figured that other characters would be added in, but I thought it would be Goofy or Donald first, before Minnie!

I saw the photo that included the Minnie nutcracker on DisneylandLive's Facebook page (which is not an official Disney page).*


​


----------



## crystal1313

Sherry, I am dying over the retro Christmas stuff at the parks and online!  I want it all! LOL.  Soooo cute.


----------



## longtimedisneylurker

Sherry E said:


> *Disneyland holiday merchandise alert!
> 
> Maybe this isn't news, as the China Closet in DL has already had its holiday merchandise up for at least a week and I may have missed seeing this particular item in the photos, but I am just now noticing that...
> 
> The popular nutcracker collection (which you all saw photos of during our "Treats and Treasures" theme last week) continues this year with a new piece -- the Minnie Mouse nutcracker!!
> 
> For the last two years there have only been Mickey nutcrackers -- although last year the "rocking horse Mickey" was a new piece in the collection.  I figured that other characters would be added in, but I thought it would be Goofy or Donald first, before Minnie!
> 
> I saw the photo that included the Minnie nutcracker on DisneylandLive's Facebook page (which is not an official Disney page).*
> 
> 
> ​



I noticed the Minnie nutcracker showed up on the Disney Store online website a couple weeks ago with the Disney Parks merchandise emblem on the page, so I have been expecting to see them in the park when we go down this year. We have a couple of the Mickey ones. DS13 collects all kinds of holiday nutcrackers. I'm not sure a Minnie will attract any interest from him. He totally would have gone for a Donald or Goofy.


----------



## Sherry E

*crystal1313 -- *I love that retro merchandise too!  It seems that even a couple of the existing, returning holiday items (like the gingerbread cookie kit) were given a very slight makeover so they look a wee bit more retro.






longtimedisneylurker said:


> I noticed the Minnie nutcracker showed up on the Disney Store online website a couple weeks ago with the Disney Parks merchandise emblem on the page, so I have been expecting to see them in the park when we go down this year. We have a couple of the Mickey ones. DS13 collects all kinds of holiday nutcrackers. I'm not sure a Minnie will attract any interest from him. He totally would have gone for a Donald or Goofy.



*longtimedisneylurker --*

I don't know why I expected a Donald or a Goofy before Minnie, but in my mind it made some kind of sense!  I could almost visualize what the Donald and Goofy nutcrackers would look like.  I think I would agree with your son -- I'd probably prefer a Donald or a Goofy before Minnie too, but maybe Disney felt that Mickey needed to have his partner by his side.  Maybe next year will be the year for Donald or Goofy.


----------



## rentayenta

​


----------



## sgrap

These pictures are from 2005, but I saw some of the exact same decorations appearing when we were there last week!


----------



## AmberStar

Disneyparks.ca seems to have the park hours for the 2nd week of December listed. The US version of the site seems to be finicky and will show me hours sometimes when I pull it up but not consistently and never past 12/9. 

Anyone know whats up? Think I can trust that the hours on disney.ca?


----------



## Sherry E

AmberStar said:


> Disneyparks.ca seems to have the park hours for the 2nd week of December listed. The US version of the site seems to be finicky and will show me hours sometimes when I pull it up but not consistently and never past 12/9.
> 
> Anyone know whats up? Think I can trust that the hours on disney.ca?



Hmmm... I'm not sure about Disneyparks.ca but the U.S. version of the site is definitely weird a lot of the time.  I wouldn't expect anything past 12/9 to be filled in yet, necessarily, but sometimes things appear on the schedule and then disappear, or they appear on one day and not on another.  When I checked the Disneyland Resort website just now, I didn't see any hours for the parks beyond December 6th.


----------



## Speechphi

I was hoping you'd have a Bug's Land theme day 

I loved the giant ornaments there...such a fun photo spot 
















Sherry E said:


> (Non-DLR-related) Holiday music alert!
> 
> Does anyone ever listen to SiriusXM's holiday stations in November and December?  They have two stations that usually run longer than others, but there are 8 holiday stations in total.  Well, the new schedule was announced.  The press release is -- HERE.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Note that Holly is available online year-round, but you can only access it if you have an Internet subscription or a trial subscription.  It is available on the actual radio as of 11/11/14)
> 
> I have a hard time finding a moment to listen to the stations when the Hallmark Channel's movies are on as background sound (I just cleared off a bunch of space on the DVR yesterday, so I am ready for the movies to begin tomorrow!!!), but in a rare moment when the TV is not on and I want to stay in the holiday spirit, I turn on the radio.
> 
> 
> ​



Thank you Sherry for sharing...I have Sirius in my car & would love to listen to Christmas music (without using up my data from streaming Pandora in the car)


----------



## AmberStar

Here is a link to disney.ca and it has hours listed up until Thursday the 11th. 

https://disneyland.disney.go.com/ca/calendar/#/default/2014/12

I had the US version listed until 12/9 last night then this morning it has only shown until the 6th. 

So confusing! How are over planners like me ever supposed to figure these little mindless details out!


----------



## theggs4ever

I just read this. Poor Mrs. Claus! 
http://www.*********.com/disneyland-christmas-parade-year-201899/


----------



## rentayenta

Thanks to whoever posted the Sirius XM holiday line up.


----------



## Sherry E

rentayenta said:


> Thanks to whoever posted the Sirius XM holiday line up.



"...whoever posted the Sirius XM holiday line up."  How quickly they forget!  I posted it!  Who did you think would post it?


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

I can't believe I don't have any of the décor in Bugs Land! Mission for this trip. I do have a few I can share and my only saving grace besides the date stamp on some, is our holiday hats.


----------



## rentayenta

Sherry E said:


> "...whoever posted the Sirius XM holiday line up."  How quickly they forget!  I posted it!  Who did you think would post it?



   It looked like it was a quote but didn't say from who!  My bad!  I owe you a holiday drink or treat. 



*Thank you Sherry!   *​


But really, thank you. Love when the holiday music starts. I am ready!


----------



## Sherry E

_*It’s Friday, which means it’s time for another theme in the rapid fire Daily Countdown to the holiday season!!!*_




*……Only 13 DAYS Until the
Holiday Season Begins at the Disneyland Resort!!!!
*​



_*Each day this week – from today through Sunday, November 2nd – there will be a new Disneyland Resort holiday mini-theme!!  Unlike the weekly themes, the photos for the daily mini-themes may only be posted on the days the themes go up in order to earn entries into the random draw to win a $25 Disney gift card.  If you don’t have photos to fit the daily themes, check back on the following day as there will be a new theme posted every morning (times may differ).  

The weekly themes are over, with the exception of our final theme on Monday, November 3rd, 2014 – Holiday Cornucopia (more on that later this week).

I think that a few people in this thread will have photos to fit today’s theme!  But will they be able to post them in time to earn an entry?  Let’s see if everyone can rise to the challenge and get their photos for the daily themes in on time.   Muahahahahahahaha!  Anyone who can get his/her photos in on the days the mini-daily themes go up [by 11:59 p.m., Pacific Standard Time] will receive TWO entries for each entry / contribution!!

Up to this point, we have covered a lot of territory.  We have explored:  A Bug’s Land; Holiday Horticulture (a.k.a. Holiday Flowers and Plants); Critter Country & Grizzly Peak; the Jingle Cruise;  Holiday Treats & Treasures (a.k.a. Food & Merchandise);  Holidays Gone By; Pacific Wharf and Paradise Pier;  Christmas Trees and Wreaths; Frontierland and the Jingle Jangle Jamboree; Main Street and Sleeping Beauty’s Winter Castle; New Orleans Square and Haunted Mansion Holiday; Cars Land; Hotels of the Disneyland Resort; Mickey’s Toontown; Buena Vista Street and Hollywood Land; It’s a Small World Holiday and Fantasyland; A Christmas Fantasy Parade and Believe…In Holiday Magic Fireworks; and Holiday Character photos, PhotoPass photos and Santa Claus photos. 

So…what will be our nineteenth theme (and fifth daily mini-theme) of 2014?  In the spotlight today we tip our hat to the holiday that unofficially kicks off the holiday season …*_





*In the Spotlight Today......

HALLOWEEN TIME (a.k.a. WHEN HOLIDAYS COLLIDE)!!!*​




_*Just because today is Halloween, and it is the ‘unofficial’ start of the holiday season, let’s turn our attention towards Disneyland Resort’s Halloween Time festivities, which last from mid-September through Halloween night.  

Signs of the holiday season begin to trickle into the Halloween Time fun even before October 31st, so throwing a few pumpkins into the Holiday mix will never hurt anyone! 

If you have never visited Disneyland for Halloween Time, you are welcome to use Haunted Mansion Holiday photos, or Jack Skellington character photos – since “Nightmare Before Christmas” represents two holidays colliding – or even NBC merchandise photos.  Anything “Nightmare Before Christmas” that you’ve seen during the holidays will work for this theme too, but if you have experienced Halloween Time at Disneyland, feel free to share your photos for today only!*_ 




* 




The delicious Spooky Kooky gingerbread zombie cookie that commemorated the 13th year of Haunted Mansion Holiday (September 13, 2013)…















Olaf, in pumpkin form…










Random décor in New Orleans Square…


































I love the “pumpkin people” at the Halloween Carnival/Round-Up during the season…
























































Some of the carved pumpkins are awesome!











A “Nightmare Before Christmas” tree in World of Disney…










A random display in New Orleans Square…









The long lost Candy Corn Acres in California Adventure…








More Haunted Mansion Holiday…



























HAPPY HALLOWEEN!!!!!!! *​


_*Please feel free to post your Halloween Time/Holidays Collide photos TODAY (Friday, October 31st, 2014) ONLY, through 11:59 p.m., P.S.T.  

Then, stay tuned for our twentieth theme on Saturday, November 1st – that’s TOMORROW!! – as we continue this ‘lightning round’ with our sixth Daily Mini-Theme of the week!!  The code word is: his.  Although we are rapidly approaching the end of this year’s Countdown, we still have 3 more themes coming up over the next 3 days, so get your photos ready and jump into the fun while you still can!  *_


----------



## kylie71

OK, as I have mentioned before, Halloween is not my holiday... so I have NOTHING for today's theme...  
Catcha ya tomorrow........ it will be Cornucopia, I am guessing.....

Thanks for a GREAT week, Sherry!

--Lori



On a happier note...... I just booked my Super Shuttle reservations!!!  Yay, its all done, now we wait........ 26 days, and counting!



--Lori


----------



## Orbitron

That's absolutely my theme! Happy Halloween!

*2008*





















*2010*







































































*2012*


----------



## Sherry E

kylie71 said:


> OK, as I have mentioned before, Halloween is not my holiday... so I have NOTHING for today's theme...
> Catcha ya tomorrow........ it will be Cornucopia, I am guessing.....
> 
> Thanks for a GREAT week, Sherry!
> 
> --Lori



You're welcome, but...


No, no, no, *Lori*!

Tomorrow is not Holiday Cornucopia!  I've been saying all along -- since this Countdown began -- that Cornucopia is on Monday, 11/3, and that we have mini-daily themes every day through Sunday, 11/2!


Don't you have one single Haunted Mansion Holiday photo?  Or a photo of some piece of Nightmare Before Christmas décor/merchandise?


----------



## SPOERLX3

We just got back from WDW 3 weeks ago during the Halloween season and will be in Disneyland in 3 weeks for the Christmas season (trip that I won!!! ) and I must say comparing these pictures of DL to WDW, DL wins hands down for all the fabulous decorations for Halloween! We have visited WDW during the Christmas holiday season in the past and were in awe of the beautiful decorations and lights but we were soooo disappointed in the Halloween decorations. Halloween is not my favorite season but we were still expecting so much more. If this is how DL does halloween, I can't wait to be there for the Christmas season!!! Thank you all for sharing!


----------



## mom2rtk

Happy Halloween everyone!






IMG_5026 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_0201_1 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_0225 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_0055_1 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_0049_1 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_0032_1 by mom2rtk, on Flickr


----------



## Elk Grove Chris




----------



## sgrap

Yay, we were just there last week!


----------



## pudinhd

I am at work and decided to post a couple of my favorite pictures just in case I forget when I get home...  Fun theme, Sherry!













Happy Halloween!


----------



## crystal1313

disc fighting:


----------



## mvf-m11c

Halloween Time pictures from 2014

Turnstiles with the giant Disney character pumpkins.




Main Street




















Partners Statue




Dia de Los Muertos




Ray Bradbury Halloween tree




Halloween Carnival at Big Thunder Ranch
























Space Mountain Ghost Galaxy




2014 HMH Gingerbread House












Halloween Screams fireworks


----------



## PHXscuba

The backside of ... pumpkins!! ( I _kill_ myself!)











My attempt at "artistic"






You can't see the decorations as well, and it doesn't make a difference to the ride, but the HMH is much spookier at night






Zombie cookie and tiny (but delicious) pumpkin cheesecake ... now I'm hungry!!




Happy Halloween to all! I am including a bonus photo of three of my kids with our Jack Skellington pumpkin they carved this week. Everyone hail to the Pumpkin King!




PHXscuba


----------



## pattyduke34

Love both Holidays at the park!!


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

We've been waiting & needing rain here FOREVER. Mother Nature chooses today - the one day we actually don't want it. Thankfully it held off during the kids' school parade and started right as they got into class. Hopefully it clears out before tonight.


----------



## crystal1313

I know Jamie!  I was thinking the same thing!  It rained during my kids parade, so they went around a covered walkway...it was chaotic!  Of course as soon as the parade was done, it stopped raining!


----------



## Misskitty3

Happy Halloween!


----------



## Sherry E

Reading Jamie's and Crystal's posts about not wanting it to rain today I thought about how different it is when you don't have kids.  

Earlier today I was thinking, "Yay!  Today is the first day that has felt like Fall since Fall began!  It's going to rain!  I can throw on a blanket and watch the start of the Hallmark Christmas movies!" 

I don't have to worry about trick-or-treating or parades or anything like that...although I had planned on heading to CVS to pick up another stash of Peppermint Wonderland ice cream and some ball point pens in between the _Paranormal Activity_ marathon and the first Hallmark movie!


----------



## dolphingirl47

I am posting these just because I can. I am still beavering away on the code word challenge.
































Corinna


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

Sherry E said:


> Reading Jamie's and Crystal's posts about not wanting it to rain today I thought about how different it is when you don't have kids.  Earlier today I was thinking, "Yay!  Today is the first day that has felt like Fall since Fall began!  It's going to rain!  I can throw on a blanket and watch the start of the Hallmark Christmas movies!"  I don't have to worry about trick-or-treating or parades or anything like that...although I had planned on heading to CVS to pick up another stash of Peppermint Wonderland ice cream and some ball point pens in between the Paranormal Activity marathon and the first Hallmark movie!



It is the kids that changes everything! If it weren't for them, I'd LOVE the rain today. As it was, I got to come with my youngest and we've been watching tv (Giants victory parade now!!!) with a fire going, so it's been ok. And having done the Halloween Party this year, we can take tonight as it comes and not stress if we don't make it too far.


----------



## Jenasweetemotion

*Happy Halloween everyone!*

Here are my pictures for today.



































*Some oldies from California Adventure*


----------



## JadeDarkstar

You asked for it LOL
Here you go I am sure one or two of these will count














HAPPY HALLOWEEN


----------



## theggs4ever

theggs4ever said:


> I just read this. Poor Mrs. Claus! http://www.*********.com/disneyland-christmas-parade-year-201899/



Is my link not working or is this old news?  It talks about Frozen being in the Very Merry Christmas parade replacing Mickey and Minnie on the ice skating float.


----------



## siskaren

theggs4ever said:


> Is my link not working or is this old news?  It talks about Frozen being in the Very Merry Christmas parade replacing Mickey and Minnie on the ice skating float.



No, it's for a site that's been banned from the DIS for some reason.


----------



## theggs4ever

siskaren said:


> No, it's for a site that's been banned from the DIS for some reason.



Oh I see. Ok, well the article said that the ice skating float will now be Frozen themed and Mickey and Minnie will be moving to the float with Mrs. Claus (the baking float I believe it is). Poor Mrs. Claus is kicked out. I hope they find a place to keep her in the parade somewhere.


----------



## krispin41

Happy Halloween! Woo-hoo! A theme I can participate in! LOL!

All of these were taken in 2011.















































More coming!






Yay more Halloween fun!!!

Pluto has got his Halloween collar on and I have my NBC purse!











Jack complimented me on my purse.


----------



## mlnbabies

Sherry E said:


> Hmmm... I'm not sure about Disneyparks.ca but the U.S. version of the site is definitely weird a lot of the time.  I wouldn't expect anything past 12/9 to be filled in yet, necessarily, but sometimes things appear on the schedule and then disappear, or they appear on one day and not on another.  When I checked the Disneyland Resort website just now, I didn't see any hours for the parks beyond December 6th.




I was looking at the Disneyland site on my phone this morning and saw hours posted for 12-10 through 12-12. I was happy since we will be those days. I don't remember what site I went to to find the info.

I went to the calendar on my desktop when I got home and I don't see the hours. How strange.


----------



## DisneylandPlanner

2014 Candy Cane info
http://www.disneyparksmerchandise.com/parksauthentic/candy-treats/

Experience live candy cane making at select candy kitchens throughout the Disneyland® Resort and purchase hand-crafted Candy Cane items. See locations and dates below.

Disneyland® park  Candy Palace

November 28 and December 2, 5, 9, 12, 16, 19, 21, 23 and 24

****

Disney California Adventure® park  Trolley Treats

November 29 and Dec. 1, 6, 8, 13, 15, 20, 22 and 25

****

A limited number of candy canes will be available for each release. Available while supplies last.
 Wristband Distribution: Wristbands will be distributed accordingly at shop opening. Wristbands are limited, available while supplies last. Limit ONE (1) wristband per Guest. Wristband entitles bearer to purchase ONE (1) Candy Cane at designated location. Wristband must be shown at time of purchase. Information subject to restrictions and change without notice, including but not limited to release dates, prices, etc.  No discounts apply. No exchanges or refunds. Separate admission is required to enter Disneyland® Resort theme parks.


----------



## Luisa

I've only ever been to Hong Kong at Halloween so thought I wouldn't have anything for this one, until I saw the Haunted Mansion Holiday pictures and realised I really am vague sometimes


----------



## OHBelle

Happy Halloween!  Great pictures!  

I am now anxiously waiting for Hallmark's Countdown to Christmas to start!


----------



## krispin41

And yay candy canes!!! I am so excited about those!


----------



## Speechphi

I haven't been at Halloweentime yet (we are planning on a trip next October for our 15th anniversary...with the kids), but we did visit HMH on our Nov 2011 trip


----------



## mlnbabies

DisneylandPlanner said:


> 2014 Candy Cane info
> http://www.disneyparksmerchandise.com/parksauthentic/candy-treats/
> 
> Experience live candy cane making at select candy kitchens throughout the Disneyland® Resort and purchase hand-crafted Candy Cane items. See locations and dates below.
> 
> Disneyland® park  Candy Palace
> 
> November 28 and December 2, 5, 9, 12, 16, 19, 21, 23 and 24
> 
> ****
> 
> Disney California Adventure® park  Trolley Treats
> 
> November 29 and Dec. 1, 6, 8, 13, 15, 20, 22 and 25
> 
> ****
> 
> A limited number of candy canes will be available for each release. Available while supplies last.
> Wristband Distribution: Wristbands will be distributed accordingly at shop opening. Wristbands are limited, available while supplies last. Limit ONE (1) wristband per Guest. Wristband entitles bearer to purchase ONE (1) Candy Cane at designated location. Wristband must be shown at time of purchase. Information subject to restrictions and change without notice, including but not limited to release dates, prices, etc.  No discounts apply. No exchanges or refunds. Separate admission is required to enter Disneyland® Resort theme parks.




Can you buy the candy canes without a wristband? We only have 3 days at Disney and there is only 1 day to get the wristband for the time we are there.


----------



## Disney127

Took my parents back to DL last year - they haven't been there since 1990, they really got into it!   Here are some of our many photos.   Happy Halloween Everyone!





















IMG]http://i1378.photobucket.com/albums/ah90/mskm7/51867990474_zps22be8427.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## krispin41

mlnbabies said:


> Can you buy the candy canes without a wristband? We only have 3 days at Disney and there is only 1 day to get the wristband for the time we are there.



You can buy candy canes, however they won't be the ones that are made in the Park that day.


----------



## mlnbabies

krispin41 said:


> You can buy candy canes, however they won't be the ones that are made in the Park that day.



Thanks


----------



## rentayenta

From  2009:
















​


----------



## figment_jii

Happy Halloween everyone!  When two holidays collide...

Haunted Mansion Holiday's Gingerbread House...the ultimate collision of two holidays to me!

*2011*









*2012*





*2013*





*2014*











mlnbabies said:


> Can you buy the candy canes without a wristband? We only have 3 days at Disney and there is only 1 day to get the wristband for the time we are there.


As _krispin41_ said, they sell the non-handmade candy canes all day long in the parks (check the candy shops and bakeries).  In terms of the handmade candy canes, there is a very slim chance that you can purchase one without a wristband.  They sell the unclaimed candy canes on a first-come-first-serve basis at the end of the day, but the exact time when they consider the candy canes unclaimed varies.


----------



## BrynNicole

Sherry E said:


> I also really love that last photo -- "Have Yourself a Merry Little Christmas" -- as that is one of my favorite Christmas songs.  I did not see that ornament at the Jingle Jangle Jamboree!  I totally missed it.  Was it on one of the trees closest to Santa?  I think there were some trees in Santa's photo area that I couldn't look at up close.
> 
> This is one reason why I love doing these Countdowns -- someone always catches something in a photo that I never knew existed or have never noticed before.  As much as I have noticed and inspected up close, there are probably many, many, many details that have slipped past me!



Hey Sherry  




IMG_3266 by BrynNicole, on Flickr

The ornament was located on this wreath on the wooden fencing as you leave Santa's cabin after you meet him. We had stopped by there, trying to decide where to go next while hiding under shelter (that day was particularly cold and rainy), when I noticed the wreath and furthermore the ornament. One of the things I love most about my visits at DLR is the abundance of photo ops with such wonderful attention to detail and whimsy. To see the meloncholy words of "Have Yourself a Merry Little Christmas" on the ornament paired with tiny raindrops was a beautiful and fitting thing to see (and made my forget the crummy weather for that moment). 

Here are some Halloween photos from last year-




IMG_2488 by BrynNicole, on Flickr



IMG_2479 by BrynNicole, on Flickr



IMG_2470 by BrynNicole, on Flickr



IMG_2480 by BrynNicole, on Flickr



IMG_2448 by BrynNicole, on Flickr



IMG_2463 by BrynNicole, on Flickr



IMG_2465 by BrynNicole, on Flickr



51513350000 by BrynNicole, on Flickr



51513350001 by BrynNicole, on Flickr



IMG_2443 by BrynNicole, on Flickr


----------



## dolphingirl47

DisneylandPlanner said:


> 2014 Candy Cane info
> http://www.disneyparksmerchandise.com/parksauthentic/candy-treats/
> 
> Experience live candy cane making at select candy kitchens throughout the Disneyland® Resort and purchase hand-crafted Candy Cane items. See locations and dates below.
> 
> Disneyland® park  Candy Palace
> 
> November 28 and December 2, 5, 9, 12, 16, 19, 21, 23 and 24
> 
> ****
> 
> Disney California Adventure® park  Trolley Treats
> 
> November 29 and Dec. 1, 6, 8, 13, 15, 20, 22 and 25
> 
> ****
> 
> A limited number of candy canes will be available for each release. Available while supplies last.
> Wristband Distribution: Wristbands will be distributed accordingly at shop opening. Wristbands are limited, available while supplies last. Limit ONE (1) wristband per Guest. Wristband entitles bearer to purchase ONE (1) Candy Cane at designated location. Wristband must be shown at time of purchase. Information subject to restrictions and change without notice, including but not limited to release dates, prices, etc.  No discounts apply. No exchanges or refunds. Separate admission is required to enter Disneyland® Resort theme parks.



Thanks for sharing. This gives me two chances of getting my candy cane. I will be at Disneyland on November 28th. I have planned November 29th as a none park day to give us the chance to spend some time with local friends, but they are not early risers and with California Adventure opening at 8:00, I can always go there at opening time to get a wristband. It then gives me the chance to do a couple of rides and hopefully get my candy cane before they come to pick us up.

Corinna


----------



## Sherry E

_*It’s Saturday, and it’s time for another theme in the rapid fire Daily Countdown to the holiday season!!!*_




*……Only 12 DAYS Until the
Holiday Season Begins at the Disneyland Resort!!!!
*​



_*Each day this week – from today through Sunday, November 2nd – there has been a new Disneyland Resort holiday mini-theme!!  Unlike the weekly themes, the photos for the daily mini-themes may only be posted on the days the themes go up in order to earn entries into the random draw to win a $25 Disney gift card.  If you don’t have photos to fit today’s daily theme, check back tomorrow as there will be one more daily theme (times of posts may differ).  

The weekly themes are over, with the exception of our final theme on Monday, November 3rd, 2014 – Holiday Cornucopia (more on that today or tomorrow).

I think that quite a few people in this thread will have photos to fit today’s theme!  But will they be able to post them in time to earn an entry?  Let’s see if everyone can rise to the challenge and get their photos for the daily themes in on time.   Muahahahahahahaha!  Anyone who can get his/her photos in on the days the mini-daily themes go up [by 11:59 p.m., Pacific Standard Time] will receive TWO entries for each entry / contribution!!

Up to this point, we have covered a lot of territory.  We have explored:  Halloween Time (When Holidays Collide); A Bug’s Land; Holiday Horticulture (a.k.a. Holiday Flowers and Plants); Critter Country & Grizzly Peak; the Jingle Cruise;  Holiday Treats & Treasures (a.k.a. Food & Merchandise);  Holidays Gone By; Pacific Wharf and Paradise Pier;  Christmas Trees and Wreaths; Frontierland and the Jingle Jangle Jamboree; Main Street and Sleeping Beauty’s Winter Castle; New Orleans Square and Haunted Mansion Holiday; Cars Land; Hotels of the Disneyland Resort; Mickey’s Toontown; Buena Vista Street and Hollywood Land; It’s a Small World Holiday and Fantasyland; A Christmas Fantasy Parade and Believe…In Holiday Magic Fireworks; and Holiday Character photos, PhotoPass photos and Santa Claus photos. 

So…what will be our 20th theme (and sixth daily mini-theme) of 2014?  *_





*In the Spotlight Today......

DOWNTOWN DISNEY!!!*​




_* For all intents and purposes, Downtown Disney is a typical outdoor shopping center.   It features several stores and counter service eateries familiar to anyone who has walked the mall circuit when on a hunt for that perfect gift – Wetzel’s Pretzels, Haagen Dazs, Jamba Juice, Sephora, Build-A-Bear Workshop, Rainforest Café, LEGO and even House of Blues.   In fact, fairly new to Downtown Disney Anaheim is the omnipresent Starbucks.  

To add a bit of a Mouse-ified ‘stamp’ on this shopping center, there are also a few Disney-owned and operated stores onsite:  Marceline’s Confectionery (look for the hidden Mickey in the shop’s sign/logo); D Street (look for the blinking red and green ‘stop and go’ Mickeys in the yellow street signal); Anna & Elsa’s Boutique (which replaced Studio Disney 365); Disney Vault 28 (look for the hidden Mickey at the entrance); WonderGround Gallery; and, of course, the enormous World of Disney.

During the holiday season of 2012 an ice skating rink and “Christmas Village” (2 or 3 temporary kiosks referred to as “chalets”) were set up in Downtown Disney -- in part as promotion for the Secret of the Wings movie.  The rink replaced the Christmas tree that had towered over the border of the Disneyland Hotel and Downtown Disney for years.  

In 2013, the ice skating rink returned with a new Frozen-inspired name – “Olaf’s Frozen Ice Rink” -- and the Village was re-labeled the “Winter Village.”  The Christmas tree (the same one from pre-2012) was back in place as the centerpiece of the rink.  Other Downtown Disney establishments such as Catal, ESPN Zone and Tortilla Jo’s got into the spirit of the season with their own decorations.  The code word is: every.  Other seasonal elements such as gift-wrapping demonstrations, Christmas carolers and performances of scenes from The Nutcracker by the Anaheim Ballet were added in as well.

The rink, Village, tree, etc., will be back for the Holidays of 2014 as well.*_ 




*


PART ONE…






December 2013


Winter Village sign…









Downtown Disney Unwrapped…










Olaf holds court at the ice rink…








Ice rink skating information…








The rink, before it opens…










The tree is the centerpiece to the rink…












Trees and presents added to make the Winter Village more ‘village-y’...










The chalets of the Winter Village have festive touches…




















A photo spot was set up…









Apricot Lane got into the spirit with its pinecone tree…









Other shops and restaurants joined in the fun!



































Over at the offbeat D Street shop…














In World of Disney…











*​


_*Please feel free to post your Downtown Disney photos TODAY (Saturday, November 1st, 2014) ONLY, through 11:59 p.m., P.S.T.  

Then, stay tuned for our 21st theme on Sunday, November 2nd – that’s TOMORROW!! – as we wrap up this ‘lightning round’ with our seventh and final Daily Mini-Theme of the week!!  Although we are only two days away from the last Theme Week of this year’s Countdown, we still have 2 more themes coming up over the next 2 days, so there is still time to get your photos ready and jump into the fun!  *_


----------



## Sherry E

*PART TWO – DOWNTOWN DISNEY!!!*





* November 2013



There are several of these wreaths lining the perimeter of ESPN Zone, on the side that is adjacent to the Winter Village.  You will notice the basketball ornaments...







































At the chalet hosted by Ghirardelli...




























More Winter Village-ness...



























Even the inside of some of the chalets are decorated...

































































*​


----------



## Orbitron




----------



## mvf-m11c

Downtown Disney

World of Disney Store




Vinylmation store








Winter Village
















Christmas tree in the center of Olaf Ice Rink








Tortilla Jo’s








ESPN Zone


----------



## rentayenta

My other DTD pics don't really show its the holidays. I'll have to look in my archives.







​


----------



## Sherry E

*Orbitron --*

Sometimes the thread moves quickly and I don't get a chance to comment on everything or everyone's photos, but I wanted to make sure to tell you that I have been enjoying all of your pictures.  You captured some great images on your holiday trip last year!  And, you have been hanging in there for the duration of the Countdown.  (Tomorrow -- Sunday, 11/2 -- could possibly be the theme that finally stumps you, as I think it will stump most of our participants, although you may surprise us all!  Monday, 11/3 is Holiday Cornucopia, so you'll definitely have photos for that!)

What a lovely photo you got with Jim Shore, and what a treat to be able to meet him!


​


*Bret --* 

I know I have mentioned this before, but I love that tree in Tortilla Jo's and I'm so glad you got a photo of it, as I never go in there!  Now I know to go in and take a peek at it.  I'm not sure if TJ's always has a Christmas tree and decorations every year, or if they just stepped up their game last year (as some of the other shops and restaurants did) to be more festive and to fit in better with the whole _'let's make Downtown Disney more exciting during the holidays' _efforts by Disney, but I really like their tree.  It looks nice in that specific lighting.


​

Thank you to *DisneylandPlanner*, for posting the Candy Cane dates!  I'm actually surprised that the Disney Food Blog didn't post them first (even though they are not an official Disney source of info, they will usually post as quickly as they can), and I'm surprised that the Disney Parks Authentic/Candy Treats section _finally_ updated to include the dates.  It had summer info on there for the longest time. 

I'd had a link to the Candy Treats page on page 1 of this thread (and also in the Halloween thread) for a while, until the last time I checked it there was nothing there.  It looked as if the page had been taken down so I assumed the link was no longer valid.  Now I realize that they must have been in the process of updating it with candy cane info!


​


----------



## pattyduke34

It is NOVEMBER!!


----------



## petals

Happy November. I love all the pictures of DTD. Momma is going to love exploring those huts


----------



## Sherry E

Thank the heavens that it is finally November! We had a nice little rainfall overnight, and now the sun is out and it's supposed to be 86 degrees again in a few days.  Our "Fall" weather does not last long around here.


I am also very impressed with *Jenny/rentayenta* and *pattyduke34*, who have also been hanging in there along with *Bret* and *Orbitron* (and *Janet/mom2rtk*, *Jamie* and *Luisa*) through every single Theme Week and Day.  

Tomorrow's theme will leave quite a few people sitting on the sidelines, I think, but I know of at least two people who have photos for it so hopefully they will be posting!  And then on Monday, everyone will be able to post -- even the ones who have not yet been to DLR for the holidays -- as long as it's some sort of holiday photo!


By the way -- happy belated birthday to *Tracy* (better known as Tinzelle, the Elf)!!!  I hope you've been enjoying the Countdown to Christmas, as I have been doing (and will continue to do)!  


​

Yesterday I nabbed another carton of (Grand) Peppermint Wonderland -- and bruised my arm in the process!  The lone carton of PW was on the very top CVS freezer shelf -- in between new arrivals Pumpkin Patch ice cream and Eggnog ice cream -- but it was pushed all the way to the back.  I couldn't reach it, but I banged up my arm trying to get to it and now have a nice bruise to show for it.  I was trying to step up on things and stretch out my arm as much as possible but nothing was working.  I was just about to roam the store in search of a broom or a mop to reach in and pull the carton forward (the things I will do for Peppermint Wonderland!) when a CVS employee came along and helped, by doing exactly what I was doing -- standing on the edge of the freezer and reaching in.  I had to hold the door open for her.  It was a 2-person operation to get this one carton of ice cream, but it was the only one left on the shelf and it was going to be mine.

There was plenty of Pumpkin and Eggnog ice cream, however -- and I did not see the Slow Churned variety of any of them -- they were all Grand (the good stuff)!  Peppermint Wonderland continues to be the ice cream that appears to be selling more than the others.


----------



## Orbitron

Sherry E said:


> *Orbitron --*
> 
> Sometimes the thread moves quickly and I don't get a chance to comment on everything or everyone's photos, but I wanted to make sure to tell you that I have been enjoying all of your pictures.  You captured some great images on your holiday trip last year!  And, you have been hanging in there for the duration of the Countdown.  (Tomorrow -- Sunday, 11/2 -- could possibly be the theme that finally stumps you, as I think it will stump most of our participants, although you may surprise us all!  Monday, 11/3 is Holiday Cornucopia, so you'll definitely have photos for that!)
> 
> What a lovely photo you got with Jim Shore, and what a treat to be able to meet him!



Thank you. Now you have made me curious for tomorrow's theme, can't wait for it.  Yes, I have a lot of pictures for Holiday Cornucopia, that's for sure. It was great meeting Jim Shore, he's a very nice person and he looks just like Geppetto.  He signed our Donald and Daisy ice skating figurine, it now has a special place in our collection.


----------



## mom2rtk

IMG_6326 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_6334 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_6336 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_6340 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_6349 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_6510 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_6518 by mom2rtk, on Flickr


----------



## mvf-m11c

Sherry E said:


> *Bret --*
> 
> I know I have mentioned this before, but I love that tree in Tortilla Jo's and I'm so glad you got a photo of it, as I never go in there!  Now I know to go in and take a peek at it.  I'm not sure if TJ's always has a Christmas tree and decorations every year, or if they just stepped up their game last year (as some of the other shops and restaurants did) to be more festive and to fit in better with the whole _'let's make Downtown Disney more exciting during the holidays' _efforts by Disney, but I really like their tree.  It looks nice in that specific lighting.
> 
> 
> ​



It was nice to eat at TJ during the holiday trip last year in December during Christmas break and to be able to see some Christmas decorations inside the restaurant was a bonus as well. There always could be a restaurant that will have decorations or not. Since that was my first time going in TJ last year, just like you I don't know if it will be up again this year.

It won't be too long until we are at the start of the holiday season after a nice Halloween season.




Sherry E said:


> Tomorrow's theme will leave quite a few people sitting on the sidelines, I think, but I know of at least two people who have photos for it so hopefully they will be posting!  And then on Monday, everyone will be able to post -- even the ones who have not yet been to DLR for the holidays -- as long as it's some sort of holiday photo!



I think I know what is tomorrow's theme.


----------



## OHBelle

Sherry E said:


> Thank the heavens that it is finally November! We had a nice little rainfall overnight, and now the sun is out and it's supposed to be 86 degrees again in a few days.  Our "Fall" weather does not last long around here.
> 
> 
> 
> By the way -- happy belated birthday to *Tracy* (better known as Tinzelle, the Elf)!!!  I hope you've been enjoying the Countdown to Christmas, as I have been doing (and will continue to do)!
> 
> 
> ​




Thank you for the birthday wishes Sherry!  I have been enjoying the Countdown to Christmas!  I had a hard time sleeping last night and the movies kept me company. 

We are supposed to be in the 70's tomorrow, so some fall weather has finally reached Arizona!  I hope it sticks around, I am fed up with the 90's!

I have loved the rapid fire themes this week.  So much to see every single day!  I have made a list of the different categories, so I can get some pictures for next year.  I am so thankful for everyone who is providing pictures this year.  It really does ramp up the excitement!   Hopefully I can do that for another Holiday first timer next year.


----------



## figment_jii

dolphingirl47 said:


> I have planned November 29th as a none park day to give us the chance to spend some time with local friends, but they are not early risers and with California Adventure opening at 8:00, I can always go there at opening time to get a wristband.


I would plan to get to DCA well before opening.  Last year, the lined started forming pre-opening.  The earlier you were in line, the more likely you'll get a wristband with an early pick-up time.  I don't know how early you need to leave DCA, but I know some of the pick-up times are late-morning and early afternoon last year (I can't remember if there was a mid-morning time or not).


----------



## dolphingirl47

figment_jii said:


> I would plan to get to DCA well before opening.  Last year, the lined started forming pre-opening.  The earlier you were in line, the more likely you'll get a wristband with an early pick-up time.  I don't know how early you need to leave DCA, but I know some of the pick-up times are late-morning and early afternoon last year (I can't remember if there was a mid-morning time or not).



Looks like I am better off aiming for Disneyland the day before then. I need to be clear of DCA by 11:00.

Corinna


----------



## gmi3804

Tomorrow's theme: Christmas at Club 33?


----------



## kylie71

Sherry---   I have only missed 2 theme's!  Very sorry I did.  
I have something for today though. Digging for them now!

--Lori


----------



## pudinhd

Wow, Sherry!  All of your themes are making me realize how many pictures I do not have...  I am going to have to start taking more pictures!


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

I'm really hoping I have something for whatever tomorrow is! Even if I don't win the gift card, it's been a personal accomplishment to have been able to do every theme!

Here are today's!

Tree at Jazz Kitchen




Tree at the Skating Rink




I have more, but I'm not sure I'll have time to post them today, so wanted to make sure I got these in!


----------



## arasekim

I was looking at the daily schedule for the days of our trip. Jingle jangle jamboree is on starting 11/13. Do we think it will be starting before that and just isn't listed on the calendar? Just curious as to what the opinion might be. Same goes for the buena vista st tree lighting. Officially on the calendar as of 11/13.  Thanks!


----------



## egritz

Can't believe in 2 weeks we'll be on the plane to DL. I wish I could say I'm excited but my 3 1/2 year old has entered into the terrifying 3's in the past week and I'm nervous. It is already paid for so there is no going back. May need to add wine to my grocery list!

Anyway, I've been so busy I stopped checking in and missed this week's lightning rounds. I do have the tree for today's theme.






I will say I'm excited for my daughter to visit with Jack & Sally again.....we are bringing their costumes with us:


----------



## Orbitron

DisneyJamieCA said:


> I'm really hoping I have something for whatever tomorrow is! Even if I don't win the gift card, it's been a personal accomplishment to have been able to do every theme!



Same here!


----------



## Luisa

Happy November 1st everyone (although its the 2nd here!).  Hope you're all getting some cooler pre-holiday season weather, it was around 90F here on the 31st then dropped to about 60F on the first and again today and will get progressively warmer as the week goes on.  Unfortunately I think this could be our last week or two of milder weather before the heat starts, I've lived here my entire life and still am not 'used to' the hot weather.

I'm surprised I only found one picture for todays theme, I was sure I took a lot more than just the one in the Lego store.


----------



## Sherry E

arasekim said:


> I was looking at the daily schedule for the days of our trip. Jingle jangle jamboree is on starting 11/13. Do we think it will be starting before that and just isn't listed on the calendar? Just curious as to what the opinion might be. Same goes for the buena vista st tree lighting. Officially on the calendar as of 11/13.  Thanks!



*arasekim --*

If I didn't think that those things were starting before 11/13, I wouldn't have them listed as starting earlier (or probably starting earlier) in the Dates to Remember section on page 1.

The refurb schedule has Big Thunder Ranch closed from 11/1 through 11/6, and reopening on 11/7.  So if that schedule remains intact, the area would open on 11/7 in Jingle Jangle Jamboree mode (because it's not going to close again between 11/7 and 11/13).

The Buena Vista Street tree lighting started on 11/8 (Friday) last year, as did Jingle Jangle Jamboree.  I can't recall if they were actually listed on the calendar as starting then or not, but they were up and running on that date, so 11/7 is likely this year.

My guess is that Santa _may_ not be at the JJJ until 11/13 (when the season officially begins), and I don't know about any special entertainment or characters, but I think the general JJJ -- with holiday décor -- will be open on 11/7, and maybe little things will be added to it between 11/7 and 11/13.


----------



## Disney127

Only found one photo


----------



## Escape2Disney

Wow!  It looks like there was a HUGE improvement in the ice rink area in 2013!  I really look forward to seeing it this year.


----------



## ACDSNY

Oh wise ones of holiday DL,

 A friend has asked my to pick up a handmade candy cane when we're there in a couple of weeks.

 Where and how do I find these?  Do they run out early each day?

 Thanks for helping me out!


----------



## petals

Did y'all see this https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8ApFQOT39Lg

I know it's technically WDW but it got me super excited


----------



## Sherry E

ACDSNY said:


> Oh wise ones of holiday DL,
> 
> A friend has asked my to pick up a handmade candy cane when we're there in a couple of weeks.
> 
> Where and how do I find these?  Do they run out early each day?
> 
> Thanks for helping me out!



*Angela --*


You can get one either at Candy Palace in DL or at Trolley Treats in DCA.

The dates are:

Disneyland  Candy Palace

November 28 and December 2, 5, 9, 12, 16, 19, 21, 23 and 24

****

California Adventure  Trolley Treats

November 29 and Dec. 1, 6, 8, 13, 15, 20, 22 and 25

You have to line up early and get a wristband -- the lines can get very long, very fast.  And then you can come back at a designated time to pick up your fresh candy cane, watch the canes being made, etc.


From the Parks Authentic/Candy Treats page:



> A limited number of candy canes will be available for each release. Available while supplies last.
> 
> Wristband Distribution: Wristbands will be distributed accordingly at shop opening. Wristbands are limited, available while supplies last. Limit ONE (1) wristband per Guest. Wristband entitles bearer to purchase ONE (1) Candy Cane at designated location. Wristband must be shown at time of purchase. Information subject to restrictions and change without notice, including but not limited to release dates, prices, etc.  No discounts apply. No exchanges or refunds. Separate admission is required to enter Disneyland® Resort theme parks.




This 2013 blog from the Disney Food Blog explained how it worked in 2012 -- HERE.


----------



## ACDSNY

Sherry E said:


> *Angela --*
> 
> 
> You can get one either at Candy Palace in DL or at Trolley Treats in DCA.
> 
> The dates are:
> 
> Disneyland  Candy Palace
> 
> November 28 and December 2, 5, 9, 12, 16, 19, 21, 23 and 24
> 
> ****
> 
> California Adventure  Trolley Treats
> 
> November 29 and Dec. 1, 6, 8, 13, 15, 20, 22 and 25
> 
> You have to line up early and get a wristband -- the lines can get very long, very fast. And then you can come back at a designated time to pick up your fresh candy cane, watch the canes being made, etc.
> 
> 
> From the Parks Authentic/Candy Treats page:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This 2013 blog from the Disney Food Blog explained how it worked in 2012 -- HERE.



 Thanks Sherry for all the great information.  Looks like we won't get this on this trip since we're there before Thanksgiving and they're only available after.

 Oh well, we'll still be having a blast at the Happiest Place on Earth!

 I've been showing our DGS all the pictures on this thread and he's getting excited for our trip too.  We'll have the two 7 year olds (grandson & nephew)  with us.


----------



## Jenasweetemotion

I don't have many for this area but I will correct that this year. 






You can see holiday decor in the back.


----------



## PHXscuba

I'm pretty sure I posted this during the treats week, but it's from Marceline's, so it still counts, right?

PHXscuba

p.s. I have now acquired both Pumpkin and Peppermint ice cream from Dreyer's. I am so happy this time of year is here!!  The only thing that would make it better was if I had a trip to Disneyland planned.   But my DD15 was making "bucket list" for a school project last week and put "see Disneyland at Christmastime" on it, so maybe one year soon I'll get back during the holidays!


----------



## rentayenta

ACDSNY said:


> Thanks Sherry for all the great information.  Looks like we won't get this on this trip since we're there before Thanksgiving and they're only available after.
> 
> Oh well, we'll still be having a blast at the Happiest Place on Earth!
> 
> I've been showing our DGS all the pictures on this thread and he's getting excited for our trip too.  We'll have the two 7 year olds (grandson & nephew)  with us.



Angela, do you want me to try and get you one?


----------



## ACDSNY

rentayenta said:


> Angela, do you want me to try and get you one?



That's so nice of you to offer.  I don't want to take time away from your family trip and it sounds like it would be a process.  It's not for me, I was going to pick one up for my son's mother-in-law.


----------



## Sherry E

_*Its Sunday, and its time for the final theme in the rapid fire Daily Countdown to the holiday season!!!*_




*Only 11 DAYS Until the
Holiday Season Begins at the Disneyland Resort!!!!
*​



_*Each day this week  from Monday, October 27th, through today, Sunday, November 2nd  there has been a new Disneyland Resort holiday mini-theme!!  Unlike the weekly themes, the photos for the daily mini-themes may only be posted on the days the themes go up in order to earn entries into the random draw to win a $25 Disney gift card.  If you dont have photos to fit todays daily theme, check back tomorrow as there will be one final Weekly theme (times of posts may differ).  

The mini-daily themes are over after today, and the final theme of the 2014 Theme Week Countdown is tomorrow, Monday, November 3rd, 2014  Holiday Cornucopia (more on that later today).

I think that only a few people in this thread will have photos to fit todays theme!  But will they be able to post them in time to earn an entry?  Lets see if everyone can rise to the challenge and get their photos for the daily themes in on time.   Muahahahahahahaha!  Anyone who can get his/her photos in today [by 11:59 p.m., Pacific Standard Time] will receive TWO entries for each entry / contribution!!

Up to this point, we have covered a lot of territory.  We have explored:  Downtown Disney;  Halloween Time (When Holidays Collide); A Bugs Land; Holiday Horticulture (a.k.a. Holiday Flowers and Plants); Critter Country & Grizzly Peak; the Jingle Cruise;  Holiday Treats & Treasures (a.k.a. Food & Merchandise);  Holidays Gone By; Pacific Wharf and Paradise Pier;  Christmas Trees and Wreaths; Frontierland and the Jingle Jangle Jamboree; Main Street and Sleeping Beautys Winter Castle; New Orleans Square and Haunted Mansion Holiday; Cars Land; Hotels of the Disneyland Resort; Mickeys Toontown; Buena Vista Street and Hollywood Land; Its a Small World Holiday and Fantasyland; A Christmas Fantasy Parade and BelieveIn Holiday Magic Fireworks; and Holiday Character photos, PhotoPass photos and Santa Claus photos. 

Sowhat will be our 21st theme (and seventh and final daily mini-theme) of 2014?*_





*In the Spotlight Today......

THE CANDLELIGHT CEREMONY AND PROCESSIONAL!!!*​




_* Disneylands Candlelight Ceremony and Processional (commonly referred to as the CP on DISboards) has been an annual holiday tradition since the late 1950s, usually taking place over the first weekend in December in Town Square (with some rare exceptions).  Celebrity guest narrators (one per night) tell the story of the first Christmas, but some of the most haunting moments of the Ceremony are punctuated by the twinkling lights and beautiful Christmas music, which is sung by different choirs and conducted by the great Nancy Sulahian.  One particularly poignant, moving and goose bump-inducing moment comes when a soloist and guitarist take center stage to perform Silent Night, both in Spanish and in English, ultimately inviting the audience to sing along.

*_ 




*
December 2013




The flowers were in place, anchored at the Candlelight stage









The chairs were set up onstage, for the musicians









The narrators podium was decorated










As the first Candlelight Ceremony of the night was taking place, I lined up along Main Street to see the second one.  My hands were blocks of ice in the 30-degree night air, but from my place in line I managed to snap this photo before I put on my mittens (to give you an idea of where the line had formed)













Monday, December 10, 2012 (from a 4th row/center seat)










Look!  They're forming a tree!
















Lou Diamond Phillips...


































These singers had wonderful voices...


















This is the fellow who moved us all to tears with his angelic voice while singing "Silent Night," and then asking us to sing along with him...









































Tuesday, December 11, 2012 (from a seat on the right side of the stage, close to the narrator's podium)
















Good ol' LDP, back for another night...

























This was at the end of the ceremony, when Lou was talking about his friend, Jenni Rivera, who had just passed away several days earlier, and about praying for the troops, being kind to each other year round, etc.




*​


_*Please feel free to post your Candlelight Ceremony and Processional photos TODAY (Sunday, November 2nd, 2014) ONLY, through 11:59 p.m., P.S.T.  

Then, stay tuned for our 22nd and FINAL THEME WEEK of the Countdown tomorrow, Monday, November 3rd.  The code word is:  teacher.  Again  thats TOMORROW!!   Tomorrows theme will be one for which many people can contribute photos, so there is still time to jump into the fun!   *_


----------



## rentayenta

Drats, no CP photos!  One of these days.........


----------



## mvf-m11c

I knew it 100% that it was going to be the CP theme today. I will have to go there one day and see the CP where I have seen the one at ECPOT.


----------



## Sherry E

rentayenta said:


> Drats, no CP photos!  One of these days.........



*Jenny --*

You won't be alone on the sidelines today -- unless people miraculously come up with photos of the CP stage or random merchandise, I know of very few people who will have photos to contribute.  I know that *Crystal1313* should have photos -- but will she check in to get them posted before the cut-off time tonight (she doesn't post for every theme)?  Muahahahahaha!!

It's possible that Orbitron and Janet/mom2rtk might have photos of something Candlelight-related.  Pattyduke34 might have something as well.  For the most part, though, most of the photo contributors who have been participating in every theme will be out for this one.  

Tomorrow, however, will be a big bonanza theme to which many people can contribute, as almost anything will count for "Holiday Cornucopia" -- as long as it's a holiday/wintry photo of some sort, from any location, people can post it!


----------



## perlster




----------



## Orbitron

*Sherry, SURPRISE!*


----------



## pattyduke34

Only have a couple...


----------



## Sherry E

Yay!

I'm glad to see that a surprise contributor -- *perlster* -- came forward for today's theme!  Awesome!  


Outstanding, *Orbitron*!  Well done!

So far, *Orbitron* and *pattyduke34* are the only people that we know of who will have contributed to each and every theme by the time the final theme for this year goes up tomorrow (because they will obviously have photos for "Holiday Cornucopia")!  

Excellent job, *Orbitron* and *pattyduke34*!   (This is *pattyduke34's* second year of contributing to every single theme -- and I even added in 2 brand new themes to the Countdown this year, and she still tackled all of them!)



Could *Janet/mom2rtk* have taken any Candlelight-related photos during the daytime on December 7th and 8th last year -- photos of the stage, or the seats or anything?  

Will *Crystal1313* check this thread today and be able to post her Candlelight photos by 11:59 p.m.??



We will find out soon.  Stay tuned!!


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

Darn it, almost made it into every theme, but I'm out this one. We've been there during the holidays at least 8 times, but never that weekend.


----------



## mom2rtk

We did Fantasmic on CP  night last year and I snapped this on our way out of the park:




IMG_8676 by mom2rtk, on Flickr


----------



## Sherry E

Yay!  I had a feeling that *Janet/mom2rtk* would have something to post!  *Janet* has now joined *Orbitron* and *pattyduke34* as being one of the only ones to post to every single theme (as I am certain she will have something for tomorrow's final weekly theme, Holiday Cornucopia, as well)!!!!


----------



## mom2rtk

Sherry E said:


> Yay!  I had a feeling that *Janet/mom2rtk* would have something to post!  *Janet* has now joined *Orbitron* and *pattyduke34* as being one of the only ones to post to every single theme (as I am certain she will have something for tomorrow's final weekly theme, Holiday Cornucopia, as well)!!!!



I was worried this week would leave me out. This and the Critter Country week almost did me in though. I think this was my only shot again. Whew!


----------



## Sherry E

mom2rtk said:


> I was worried this week would leave me out. This and the Critter Country week almost did me in though. I think this was my only shot again. Whew!



You made it through the gauntlet!   Tomorrow is the final weekly theme, and anything goes for that one as long as it is something holiday-related!  The photos don't even have to be posted in one day -- they can be posted any time during the week, through Sunday, 11/9.  The gift card winners will be chosen on 11/10.


----------



## mom2rtk

Sherry E said:


> You made it through the gauntlet!   Tomorrow is the final weekly theme, and anything goes for that one as long as it is something holiday-related!  The photos don't even have to be posted in one day -- they can be posted any time during the week, through Sunday, 11/9.  The gift card winners will be chosen on 11/10.



I really enjoyed participating Sherry. It was hard to watch last year and not be able to contribute until the final week. It has been a great way to get in the mood for our trip. Thanks again for all that you do here. It wouldn't be the same without you.


----------



## WebmasterMaryJo

This is such a great thread.  I've been enjoying all the updates you all have been contributing to Sherry's work.


----------



## marlana323

Thanks again everyone for sharing your photos. It's been fun for a newbie like me!  They have all been beautiful.  

I have been following the code challenge but can't find the original post that tells what the final process for it is. Does anyone know the page?  Thank you.


----------



## pattyduke34

> Excellent job, Orbitron and pattyduke34!  (This is pattyduke34's second year of contributing to every single theme -- and I even added in 2 brand new themes to the Countdown this year, and she still tackled all of them!)





Sherry,
I was on a mission...You gave me quite a challenge this year!  I really enjoyed the count down this year!  When I leave in 18 days I know I need to add to my 
collection for next year I need to be prepared for those twist and turns!


----------



## NewbieMouse

marlana323 said:


> Thanks again everyone for sharing your photos. It's been fun for a newbie like me!  They have all been beautiful.



Same here - I am determined to take more pictures this year so I can participate next year. I appreciate Sherry's hard work and all of your wonderful photos.


----------



## Sherry E

Hi, *Mary Jo*!







marlana323 said:


> Thanks again everyone for sharing your photos. It's been fun for a newbie like me!  They have all been beautiful.
> 
> I have been following the code challenge but can't find the original post that tells what the final process for it is. Does anyone know the page?  Thank you.



*marlana323 --*

Don't do anything yet.  We have one more theme to go -- and that is tomorrow's weekly theme.

This is how it will go for those who have been participating in the Code Word Challenge:

1.  Tomorrow I will post the final theme, and the intro will contain the final code word.

2.  After you find the code word, make sure you have a complete list of all of the code words, their corresponding theme weeks or theme days, in the order they were presented -- from oldest to most recent.

3.  Arrange all of the code words into a sentence or phrase, and that sentence will be from a famous Christmas song or Christmas movie.

4.  As soon as you have all of the above info put together and the name of the song or movie figured out, and you are 100% sure of the answers, rush here to this thread and post.

Remember that there have been some weeks with no code words at all, and some weeks in which there was more than one code word!

Don't send me a private message with the answer -- those will not count.  You must post here in this thread.

Anyone who has been contributing photos is not eligible to do the Challenge too.  It's one or the other -- photos or Challenge.

If you post an answer and you are not 100% sure of your answers, you run the risk of giving the info to someone else who is following or playing along.  I can only tell you that something is not correct or incorrect, but if it is incorrect you have to go back and figure out what is incorrect -- and, in the meantime, someone else may post with the correct info!

The first person to post the complete and correct list of code words/themes, in order, along with the full line from the song or movie, AND the name of the song or movie to which the line belongs, will win the gift card -- so accuracy and timing are key factors here.



For example, let’s assume we were doing an astronomy/space-related Countdown.  The Code Word Challenge participants would have to be compiling a list that looked like this:

Theme 1 – Jupiter – Code Word:  fuse
Theme 5 – Saturn – Code Word:  burning
Theme 6 – Milky Way – Code Word:  alone
Theme 8 – Asteroids – Code Word:  his
Theme 13 – Supernovas – Code Word:  out
Theme 17 - The Moon - Code Word: here
Theme 20 - Earth - Code Word: up

Sentence/line:  "Burning out his fuse up here alone."

SONG:  “ROCKET MAN”


----------



## kylie71

I am out today....  but will be in tomorrow!

--Lori


----------



## Pheran

This is a photo from today of a Christmas tree being decorated in Downtown Disney.


----------



## Sherry E

Pheran said:


> This is a photo from today of a Christmas tree being decorated in Downtown Disney.





Interesting!  I could be wrong, but based on the location of the tree in the photo, it appears that it may have been moved back to its original location (closer to the DLH) and that it won't be at the center of the ice rink -- unless the rink is being moved further back as well.  It's hard to get a sense of exactly how close to the DLH the tree is in comparison to what it looked like in person.

There has to be some way to get the tree, rink and Village in place if they are all going to be open by 11/13, before the Marathon weekend kicks off.  But the rink in its regular DTD spot would probably get in the way of Marathon activities, so I wonder if it is moving back towards the DLH a wee bit.

I always thought that the tree looked better without the rink surrounding it.  You can see in the photos from yesterday's theme (which was Downtown Disney) that the height of the tree is visually cut down because of the rink around the base of it.  The tree should stand separate from the rink unless there is a way to build the rink around the tree without cutting the height of it.


----------



## mlnbabies

For the code challenge can you post tomorrow after the code word is shown?


----------



## Sherry E

mlnbabies said:


> For the code challenge can you post tomorrow after the code word is shown?



*minbabies --*

Yes.  If you think you have the correct and complete answer after I have put up the final theme tomorrow morning, you can post tomorrow.  In fact, last year the winner of the Code Word Challenge posted within a couple of minutes after I put up the theme, as she had already figured out the answer and just needed the final code word to complete it!

In other words, you don't have to wait until 11/10 or anything like that to give the answer (11/10 is the date on which I will randomly select the two winners from the photo contributors, but the Code Word Challenge people don't have to wait until then), but if, for some reason, no one has figured it out, it could take a few days until the correct answer comes in.  Just remember to be 100% sure that you have all of the necessary info, because if you post it and have any detail incorrect or incomplete and then have to go back and correct it, someone else could swoop in and give the correct answer.

All of the code words have to be used and listed with their applicable themes, and then arranged into a line or sentence from a Christmas song or movie.  Some weeks had no code words at all, and others had one code word.  I think that there was at least one week that had two code words.


----------



## mlnbabies

Sherry E said:


> *minbabies --*
> 
> Yes.  If you think you have the correct and complete answer after I have put up the final theme tomorrow morning, you can post tomorrow.  In fact, last year the winner of the Code Word Challenge posted within a couple of minutes after I put up the theme, as she had already figured out the answer and just needed the final code word to complete it!
> 
> In other words, you don't have to wait until 11/10 or anything like that to give the answer (11/10 is the date on which I will randomly select the two winners from the photo contributors, but the Code Word Challenge people don't have to wait until then), but if, for some reason, no one has figured it out, it could take a few days until the correct answer comes in.  Just remember to be 100% sure that you have all of the necessary info, because if you post it and have any detail incorrect or incomplete and then have to go back and correct it, someone else could swoop in and give the correct answer.
> 
> All of the code words have to be used and listed with their applicable themes, and then arranged into a line or sentence from a Christmas song or movie.  Some weeks had no code words at all, and others had one code word.  I think that there was at least one week that had two code words.




Thanks


----------



## Brumeiser

after 18 months of making payments we finally paid off our Disneyland package. We made all of our meals reservations and got everything we wanted this week so things are getting done for our Dec 26 trip.


----------



## Sherry E

Brumeiser said:


> after 18 months of making payments we finally paid off our Disneyland package. We made all of our meals reservations and got everything we wanted this week so things are getting done for our Dec 26 trip.



*Brumeiser --*

That's wonderful!  It's a great feeling when all of the loose ends get tied up and you can literally check things off the list, one by one, isn't it?  It's satisfying to know that almost everything is taken care of, so all you have do is get to Disneyland and have fun!  I hope that your holiday trip will be an amazing one.


----------



## Jenasweetemotion

I have a couple to add. I have more but they are not on this computer. 
Now to go drink some eggnog. Our grocery store got all the brands of eggnog in including my favorite Clover. 

I know you can only briefly see the stage but I had to include the pretty horse.


----------



## revwog1974

Hi everybody, my family of 4 and our close friends, a family of 6, will be at Disneyland for Christmas, the 21st to 26th.  This has been in the plans for over a year, but I looked around at my life yesterday and realized that I've completely slacked off on planning and preparation!  At least I've got hotel rooms and flights booked, so everything else is doable. (Please tell me it's doable).  Maybe I should have waited to start the new job until after Disneyland.  So, I've got lots of catching up to do, but I'm so excited, and mildly freaked out too!


----------



## Sherry E

revwog1974 said:


> Hi everybody, my family of 4 and our close friends, a family of 6, will be at Disneyland for Christmas, the 21st to 26th.  This has been in the plans for over a year, but I looked around at my life yesterday and realized that I've completely slacked off on planning and preparation!  At least I've got hotel rooms and flights booked, so everything else is doable. (Please tell me it's doable).  Maybe I should have waited to start the new job until after Disneyland.  So, I've got lots of catching up to do, but I'm so excited, and mildly freaked out too!



*revwog1974 --*

Of course it is doable!  It will be crowded in those days leading up to Christmas, I'm sure, but if you know that going in it should be easier to deal with (I think that going in without expectations of crowds can be risky at that time of the year).  There will be a lot of people out on break for the holiday but, at the same time, a lot of Annual Passes will be blocked so you might encounter more tourists than locals in that week.

A lot of folks have said that, while they found it to be crowded leading up to Christmas, it wasn't unbearably so -- and it didn't really start to get uncomfortably crowded until the day after Christmas.  You will probably see an influx of guests coming in during the latter part of the day on 12/25 -- unless it rains or unless there is a threat of rain, in which case that will keep some people out of the parks.  And 12/26 should be a madhouse, but you'll be gone soon after that so it shouldn't matter too much.

I think you'll have a great time -- it will be a wonderful place to spend Christmas!


----------



## revwog1974

I'm completely expecting crowds, so I'm not worried on that account.  I'm just worried about getting everything ready:  dining reservations, clothes, ground transportation, and all those little extras that make a trip magical.  The crowds will be there and we'll just have to cope the best we can!


----------



## trapaq

Hello,
I've got a quick question for you 
I am planning a trip for our family of 6  dec 27-jan 3. We are getting 5 day passes .... Which day should we take off to go to the beach? We have reservations in disneyland on New Year's Eve (so that day is out). We have a family tradition of doing the polar bear swim on New Year's Day and thought it might be fun to do it in Cali (rather than chilli Canada). I don't want to give up a quiet day in the park and was thinking jan 1 morning might be quieter. Will there be a quieter day in the park? ... Or no?  So we would potentially go to the parks 28,29,30,31,2 or 28, 29, 31, 1, 2. Also, do you think park hoppers are necessary?  Or can I get away with park per day with little kids in tow and 5 days to spend?!
Thanks so much for your advice!


----------



## Brunolvr

What's the earliest time in the day that you can call to make tour reservations?  8AM, 9AM ??????

Thanks!


----------



## figment_jii

Escape2Disney said:


> I'm sure this was posted at some point, but I can't seem to find it.  Does anyone know if Mad T Party is only on weekends, or every day?  We'll be there the week before Christmas





Sherry E said:


> *figment_jii* might remember the Mad T Party holiday schedule.  I don't see it on last year's December 2013 schedule, but I know it was happening!  I could be completely wrong, but I _thought_ that it originally started out on Fri-Sun only in the earlier part of the holiday season, and then had a more extensive schedule (either nightly or for more than 3 nights in a week) as the season kicked into high gear (like around when you'd be going).



Sorry for the long delay in responding...I've finally caught up on reading the thread since I've been gone!  

Mad T Party usually only runs Fri, Sat, and Sun, but during Thanksgiving week and during the height of the holiday season it was presented daily.  Last year, it looks like it ran nightly from 12/20 (the Friday before Christmas) through 1/5 (the Sunday after New Years).  Assuming the schedule holds, it should start running nightly on 12/19 this year (based on last year's schedule).

I was looking through my photos from 2012 (the only year I've been there when Candelight Processional was presented) and I only had one photo of the actually CP area.  The rest were of signs related to CP!

The only photo I have of the CP area.





This sign told guests where to go for the various viewing areas.





This sign said that the trains would be closing early.  It doesn't explicitly state that it's due to the CP, but given that the Main Street train station was used for the set-up, it seemed likely that it was related.





Another sign...this one saying that Jungle Cruise would not be running during CP.  I'm guessing it was because they didn't want the sounds from the guns (or the boats) interrupting the show.


----------



## tksbaskets

_Interrupting the normally scheduled programming for a Hallmark Christmas Movie review...._

I spent the day yesterday doing projects and watching Hallmark Christmas movies I had on DVR (and watch the Christmas Ornament again real time).  The first new movie of the season, A Starry Christmas, was a bust for me.  Frankly I liked the boyfriend better than our cowboy.  Our heroine's parents were adorably wonderful.  I'm curious what everyone else thought?  *Sherry* did you catch the movie?

Never fear, I had 'A Bride for Christmas' to cheer me up!

_Back to our mini-theme week...._


----------



## Sherry E

_*It’s Monday -- and it’s time for the final theme and final Theme Week in the 2014 Theme Week Countdown to the Holiday Season at Disneyland Resort!!!*_





*……Only 10 DAYS Until the
Holiday Season Begins at the Disneyland Resort!!!!
*​




_* Since late July, I have created themes to help us count down to the DLR holidays’ official start date and build excitement for it, as well as showcase areas or details (in photos) that might otherwise be overlooked.  I have covered a wide range of highlights of the Disneyland Resort holiday season, writing up intros and sharing my photos to set the stage for each theme.  

Thankfully, this is an idea that caught on with the Superthread followers in 2011 and has continued in each subsequent year, with this year’s Theme Week Countdown being the biggest one to date.  Many of you have been kind enough to share your beautiful pictures as well, allowing us to feel as if we have been part of your celebrations!  The number of both views of and posts in this thread has increased tremendously.  Plus, we’ve been joined by many new people along the way.

Hopefully I have given everyone some ideas of the extra special little things to look out for (and take photos of!) as you are strolling around Disneyland Resort during the glorious holiday season.

Thank you to everyone who has participated and/or followed along with the Countdown for the last 3½ months (covering 22 themes in total), as well as joined in either of the 2 simultaneous contests I’ve been running in conjunction with this Countdown (the photo contributors’ random draw for two $25 Disney gift cards, and the Code Word Challenge for a $25 Disney gift card).  I hope you’ll stick with me as we begin to see photos and learn information about the new 2014 holiday season!

Most likely there will be a (5th Annual) Theme Week Countdown beginning in July or August 2015, and a new contest, but I will make that final decision a few months prior to July.  The final code word is: daddy.  If so, I hope to see some of this year’s Disneyland Resort holiday visitors contributing pictures to the various theme weeks.  Otherwise, you are always welcome to share your photos at any other time during the year – this Disneyland at Christmas/Holiday Season Superthread is a place for year-round discussion and celebration of the Holidays at Disneyland Resort

Throughout this Countdown, we have covered a lot of territory.  We have explored:  the Candlelight Ceremony & Processional;  Downtown Disney;  Halloween Time (When Holidays Collide); A Bug’s Land; Holiday Horticulture (a.k.a. Holiday Flowers and Plants); Critter Country & Grizzly Peak; the Jingle Cruise;  Holiday Treats & Treasures (a.k.a. Food & Merchandise);  Holidays Gone By; Pacific Wharf and Paradise Pier;  Christmas Trees and Wreaths; Frontierland and the Jingle Jangle Jamboree; Main Street and Sleeping Beauty’s Winter Castle; New Orleans Square and Haunted Mansion Holiday; Cars Land; Hotels of the Disneyland Resort; Mickey’s Toontown; Buena Vista Street and Hollywood Land; It’s a Small World Holiday and Fantasyland; A Christmas Fantasy Parade and Believe…In Holiday Magic Fireworks; and Holiday Character photos, PhotoPass photos and Santa Claus photos. 

So…what will be our 22nd and final theme of 2014?*_





*In the Spotlight Today (and All This Week!)......

HOLIDAY CORNUCOPIA (These Are a Few of My Favorite Things)!!!*​




_* So, what exactly can be included in the “Holiday Cornucopia (These Are a Few of My Favorite Things” theme entries for this week?  

You have many options for your “Holiday Cornucopia/Favorite Things” contributions:


1.  For one thing, today is the day to share any photos you didn’t get to post in previous theme weeks over the last 3½ months;


2.  OR, even if you have already posted photos in the themes, feel free to share/re-post your absolute favorite photos of the bunch, whether they are family Disneyland photos, scenic/landscape photos, PhotoPass – whatever they are…if it involves the holidays at Disneyland Resort and it’s your own personal photo (not belonging to someone else), share it with us!  It’s fun to see which photos our participants view as their absolute favorites!;  


3.  If you happen to be traveling to Disneyland Resort between today – Monday, November 3rd, 2014 – and Sunday, November 9th, 2014, and see any holiday decorations, merchandise, treats, etc., during this week, photos of those will count as well!;


4.  Also, if you have made any holiday trips to any other Disney parks (whether it’s WDW or one of the international Disney Resorts), you are welcome to post a few of those photos too (as long as there is something holiday-ish in them!); and


5.  Finally – if you have a favorite photo or two of any non-Disney holiday trip, non-Disney holiday gathering, non-Disney holiday get-together, Disney or non-Disney-inspired Christmas tree or other kind of Disney or non-Disney holiday decorations you’ve put up, etc., that counts too!  An example would be if you have a great scenic “snow shot” from a mountain getaway, or a wonderful group photo in front of the tree or something like that…. or a photo of you as a child, with Santa.… a wacky office Christmas party picture…. a trip to Knott’s Merry Farm or Universal Studios Hollywood’s Grinchmas.  Anything along those lines!

*_ 




*These are a few of my favorite things – or, more specifically, these are just some of the photos that I have chosen to represent my contributions to the different categories this year…






My favorite Grand Californian Hotel holiday photos


(from December 2010)









(from December 2011 – Storytellers Café)









(from December 2013)












My favorite Paradise Pier Hotel holiday photo


(from December 2013)












My favorite Disneyland Hotel holiday photos


(from December 2010 – Goofy’s Kitchen)












My favorite Treats and Treasures photos



(from December 2010)








(from December 2011)











My favorite Holiday Horticulture photos


(from December 2012 – Candlelight Ceremony flowers)








(from December 2013 – Main Street Flower Market)










My favorite Main Street and Winter Castle holiday photos


(from December 2010)








(from December 2012)












My favorite Buena Vista Street and Hollywood Land holiday photos


(from December 2012)








(From November 2013)










My favorite Cars Land holiday photo

(From November 2012)








(from November 2013)













My favorite Mickey’s Toontown holiday photo


(from December 2012)











My favorite New Orleans Square/Haunted Mansion holiday photos


(from December 2010)








(from November 2013)













My favorite Paradise Pier holiday photo


(Viva Navidad – December 2013)










My favorite Frontierland/Jingle Jangle holiday photos


(from November 2013)











My favorite It’s a Small World Holiday photo


(from December 2012)












My favorite Christmas Trees and Wreaths photos


(December 2013 – Tangaroa Terrace tree)












My favorite Holidays Gone By photos


(December 1992 – the old photo spot at the Disneyland Hotel)








(The old Toontown Christmas tree – December 2010)













My favorite Santa Claus—Character—PhotoPass photos



(December 2008 – Hangin’ with Santa at the Grand Californian Hotel… and, yes, I was wearing Christmasy colors!  What’s wrong with that?  Lol.)






*​


_*Please feel free to post your “Holiday Cornucopia (These Are a Few of My Favorite Things)” photos ALL WEEK LONG, through 11:59 PST on Sunday, November 9th, 2014!!  

The 2 winners of the random draw for the $25 Disney gift cards will be chosen on Monday, November 10th.  The gift cards for the random draw winners and the gift card for the Code Word Challenge winner will be mailed out on or around Monday, November 10th or Wednesday, November 12th. 


Happy Holidays to everyone!!!!  Let the merry-making begin!


Code Word Challenge Participants – it’s your time to shine!  You may now post your list of Theme Weeks, Codes, song or movie title, etc.! *_


----------



## Melda

Theme 3--it's a small world and fantasyland--Code word: a
Theme 5--Mickey's Toon Town--Code word: bell
Theme 6--Hotels of Disneyland Resort--Code word: angel
Theme 8--New Orleans Square and Haunted Mansion Holiday--Code word:time
Theme 9--Main Street and Sleeping Beauty's Winter Castle--Code words: an, look
Theme 11--Christmas Trees and Wreaths--Code word: rings
Theme 13--Disneyland Resort--Holidays Gone By--Code word: wings
Theme 16--Critter Country and Grizzly Peak--Code word: says
Theme 18--Bugs Land--Code word: gets
Theme 19--Halloween Time (When Holidays Collide)--Code word: his
Theme 20--Downtown Disney--Code word: every
Theme 21--The Candlelight Ceremony and Processional--Code word: teacher
Theme 22--Holiday Cornucopia (These are a few of my favorite things)--Code word: daddy

Line: "Look, daddy. Teacher says, 'Every time a bell rings, an angels gets his wings.' "

Movie: "It's a Wonderful Life"


----------



## marlana323

Code Word Challenge:

Third Theme - August 4, 2014 – It’s a Small World Holiday/Fantasyland – Code Word:  a 
Fifth Theme - August 18, 2014 – Mickey’s Toontown – Code Word:  bell 
Sixth Theme - August 25, 2014 – The Hotels of the Disneyland Resort – Code Word:  angel 
Eighth Theme - September 8, 2014 – New Orleans Square/Haunted Mansion Holiday – Code Word:  time 
Ninth Theme - September 15, 2014 – Main Street/Sleeping Beauty’s Winter Castle – Code Words: an, look 
Eleventh Theme - September 29, 2014 – Christmas Trees and Wreaths – Code Word:  rings 
Thirteenth Theme - October 13, 2014 – Disneyland Resort – Holidays Gone By!!! (a.k.a. Seasonal Things That Are Not There Anymore!) – Code Word:  wings 
Sixteenth Theme (2nd Mini) - October 28, 2014 – Critter Country & Grizzly Peak!!! – Code Word: says 
Eighteenth Theme (4th Mini) - October 30, 2014 – A Bug’s Land!!! – Code Word:  gets 
Nineteenth Theme (5th Mini) - October 31, 2014 – Halloween Time (a.k.a. WHEN HOLIDAYS COLLIDE)!!! – Code Word:  his 
Twentieth Theme (6th Mini) - November 1, 2014 – Downtown Disney – Code Word:  every 
Twenty-First Theme (7th Mini) - November 2, 2014 – The Candlelight Ceremony and Processional – Code Word:  teacher 
Twenty-Second Theme - November 3, 2014 – Holiday Cornucopia (These Are a Few of My Favorite Things)!!! – Code Word:  daddy

Sentence/Line:  “Look, Daddy. Teacher says, every time a bell rings an angel gets his wings.”

Movie:  “It’s A Wonderful Life”


Thank you Sherri for all of your work on this!  


----------



## mvf-m11c

Holiday Cornucopia/My Favorite Thing

MK during the Holiday season

Cinderella Castle




Mickeys Once Upon A Christmastime Parade
























DHS








DHS The Osborne Family Spectacle of Dancing Lights
















EPCOT




Garden Grill Christmas tree




Christmas tree at the American Pavilion








Germany Pavilion




Norway Pavilion




Mickey and Minnie topiary




Animal Kingdom Christmas tree








The Gingerbread house in the Grand Floridian Hotel




Camp Mickey




Grand Floridian Christmas tree


----------



## mlnbabies

Our first trip to Disneyland will be in December so I didn't have pictures to share but I do have WDW Christmastime pictures.






At the Orlando airport



Going into the Grand Floridian



Mickey's Very Merry Christmas Party



Tree at Camp Mickey in AK



Main Street


----------



## Sherry E

Okay, well... this is a dilemma, and one for which I will have to make a judgment call.

I went to check my email and saw that I had two back-to-back alerts, letting me know that 2 Code Word Challenge people had submitted their entries.  Those alerts came in at the same time (same time stamp on the emails, which was funny).

*Melda* gave the first correct answer, although *Marlana323* gave more detail (and her answer was also correct).  I know that I didn't necessarily require the extra dates and what not, so that is not the ultimate deciding factor, but she took the time to add it in -- even specifying which mini-themes they were in the sequence, etc.  

Also, *Melda* never posted here to introduce herself and let us know that she would be participating!  I believe I did ask quite a while back (when this whole thing got going, and probably after that) for people to speak up and let me know they were participating so that I would know to whom I would be sending a gift card.


So.... although, technically, Melda got the correct answer in first by one minute (according to the time stamp in this thread, but not according to my email alerts), I had no idea she was following along.  

...In which case I am going to award the gift card to *Marlana323*!!!!!


I'm sorry, *Melda*!   You gave the required correct answers, but I wish you had spoken up and introduced yourself!  


​


----------



## mom2rtk

Once Upon a Dream by mom2rtk, on Flickr



Christmas Belles and their Beast by mom2rtk, on Flickr



Osborne Lights by mom2rtk, on Flickr



mk2dapperdans by mom2rtk, on Flickr



mk2partydwarfgroup by mom2rtk, on Flickr



mk3amcastle by mom2rtk, on Flickr



mk3gftrees by mom2rtk, on Flickr



Mr. & Mrs. Santa in Epcot by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_5927-1 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_7427 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_7507 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_0924 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_9380 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_8801 by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_5845B by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_5806B by mom2rtk, on Flickr



IMG_5619B by mom2rtk, on Flickr


----------



## kylie71

I love this theme very much!
First pic is my baby Dano!  With his snow booites on, and our tree in the background:








Thanksgiving 2013, with my brother, sil, myself, and my sister




I Love the Candy Cane, Dapper Dan's! 




Pretty Horsie all decked out!




Squaw Creek, where we have spent a few Christmas's




Myself at Squaw Valley




Squaw Valley tree, in the village,,, real snow!


----------



## marlana323

Thank you so much Sherry!  I've had such a great time following this thread and so enjoy all the pictures and advice from everyone!  

It was a lot of fun and great game to everyone!


----------



## egritz

Holiday Cornucopia/My Favorite Thing (part 1)

Since I didn't know I was going to DL until just a few weeks ago, I hardly participated in the countdown (I think I did 2, maybe 3?) So I'm sure most of these would have otherwise fit in previous week's themes. These are all from our first holiday trip last December when I was just 10 weeks pregnant with my son. We are less than 2 weeks out on our next (impromptu) trip!

DL Castle:

















DL Holiday Parade:













Small World:









Toon Town by Night:





Goofy in Toon Town:





Main Street Fire Dept:





Santa's Cabin at Jingle Jangle Jamboree:





Mickey Mouse at Jingle Jangle Jamboree:





Jingle Jangle Jamboree Santa:





Frontierland Decorations





Haunted Mansion Holiday













Jack & Sally:


----------



## egritz

Holiday Cornucopia/My Favorite Thing (part 2)

Since I didn't know I was going to DL until just a few weeks ago, I hardly participated in the countdown (I think I did 2, maybe 3?) So I'm sure most of these would have otherwise fit in previous week's themes. These are all from our first holiday trip last December when I was just 10 weeks pregnant with my son. We are less than 2 weeks out on our next (impromptu) trip!


Minnie & Friends Christmas Tree













DCA Tree:













Outside the Hyperion Theater









Car's Land Tree





Car's Land Deco













Paradise Pier Hotel:









Surf's Up with Mickey:





DLH Santa:





GCH Santa:





GCH Deco:





Knot's Berry Farm - Snoopy's Holiday Show:


----------



## Orbitron

*Christmas time at Walt Disney Studios in Burbank*

I know it's not a Disney park, but it's Disney and it was one of the biggest highlights of our California trip last year.


----------



## amyamya

Sorry if this question is annoying, but I have searched for the answer and can't find much info:

We will be staying at the PPH on concierge level from Dec. 22-29. We plan to make the most of the lounge and food offerings. Can someone tell me what special items or events the lounge has for Christmas?

Second, we are having Christmas Eve dinner at Storytellers. I have see the menu from last year but am wondering about decorations in the restaurant, how to get a table near a fireplace and more detail about the food. 

Thanks!


----------



## Melda

I didn't know we needed to post anything prior to participating in the code word challenge. I'm generally a lurker since I don't have anything to contribute. I have been following this thread since we decided to go to Disneyland over the holidays. (December 18-23). I've enjoyed seeing everyone's pictures and am looking forward to our trip. 

Thanks for all your work Sherry and to everyone else for sharing your pictures and information.


----------



## planningjollyholiday

sherry,
I wanted to give you a giant thank you for organizing this thread.  I have had such a fun time looking at everyone's pictures. It has gotten me so excited for our vacation, and I wanted to also thank everyone who contributed to the photo contest.  I find myself sad that the theme weeks have now come to and end.
We do not have dryers ice cream where I live, but yesterday as I was grocery shopping I saw for the first time haagan dazs peppermint bark ice cream.  Has anyone every tried this kind?  I'm wondering what the great Christmas ice cream connoisseurs think and if it, and if it is comparable to the beloved dryers brand.  It was quite expensive at $7.99 for that small container, but I am tempted to buy it and see.


----------



## pattyduke34

A few to end this great countdown!


----------



## OHBelle

tksbaskets said:


> _Interrupting the normally scheduled programming for a Hallmark Christmas Movie review...._
> 
> I spent the day yesterday doing projects and watching Hallmark Christmas movies I had on DVR (and watch the Christmas Ornament again real time).  The first new movie of the season, A Starry Christmas, was a bust for me.  Frankly I liked the boyfriend better than our cowboy.  Our heroine's parents were adorably wonderful.  I'm curious what everyone else thought?  *Sherry* did you catch the movie?
> 
> Never fear, I had 'A Bride for Christmas' to cheer me up!
> 
> _Back to our mini-theme week...._



*tksbaskets--*

I caught *A Starry Christmas* over the weekend.  It was ok, but nothing special.  If the parents hadn't been in the movie it would have been a total loss for me.  I didn't like either of the Cowboys in the movie, and I usually love a good Cowboy!  I had not seen *Help for the Holidays* from a couple of years ago and I enjoyed that!   I have recorded *Angels Sing* but have not watched it yet.

I am so glad the Countdown to Christmas has started!


----------



## Speechphi

I can't believe it's almost actually "Christmas" at DLR! Just 46 more days & we'll be there 

first, a favorite from last Christmas...dd2 was the Marionette in our local production of The Nutcracker. It was only her 2nd Nutcracker, and she had a solo! This year, she will be a Party Girl & Angel, and it's why we can't go to DLR until 12/19...all those mandatory rehearsals & performances 





a favorite photopass/Christmas tree photo





and lastly, 3 photos of 3 kids loving their hot chocolate for breakfast at Goofy's in Nov 2011


----------



## tksbaskets

I'm really enjoying today's pictures and the theme.  *egritz* great job with the collages.  



OHBelle said:


> *tksbaskets--*
> 
> I caught *A Starry Christmas* over the weekend.  It was ok, but nothing special.  If the parents hadn't been in the movie it would have been a total loss for me.  I didn't like either of the Cowboys in the movie, and I usually love a good Cowboy!  I had not seen *Help for the Holidays* from a couple of years ago and I enjoyed that!   I have recorded *Angels Sing* but have not watched it yet.
> 
> I am so glad the Countdown to Christmas has started!



Me too   You'll enjoy Angel's Sing at least I did. 

2010
WDW - Disney's Hollywood Studios NYE Festival of the Lights





Animal Kingdom - Jingle Jungle Parade - this was a really fun parade






























Magic Kingdom (because I'm really proud of this photo) 





Tony's Town Square restaurant.  (Magic Kingdom)





Keep the pictures coming!


----------



## kylie71

I just wanted to say, all the pictures are AMAZING, and I have enjoyed very much participating from the beginning this year!  
I will miss it very much!!

Everyone have a Wonderful Holiday season, and enjoy our one common thread... our LOVE of Disneyland/World, etc

Huge Thank You to Sherry for she is a Dynamo when it comes to Superthreads!!  Heres to you Sherry!! 

--Lori


----------



## Sherry E

Too much to do... not enough sleep or energy to get it done... not enough time in the day either!   I have begun humming Christmas songs, though!  The season has begun!

First, I wanted to say that I probably should have repeated more often that I wanted people to introduce themselves before joining in on either the photo contest or the Code Word Challenge -- it's my fault for not driving the point home more often -- but I did say it.  It's in *this post* ("_Everyone is welcome to participate if you either have theme-fitting DLR holiday photos to share, or if you want to try to win the Code Word Challenge, but be sure and pop in and introduce yourselves first!_").  I know I repeated it somewhere along the line as well, though I may have phrased it a bit differently.  

With the posting of photos, of course, the contributors would make themselves known, but the Code Word Challenge folks would have to speak up to be known.  I didn't expect people to necessarily post regularly -- *Marlana323* did not post regularly -- but just to let me know that they were out there every so often so that I wouldn't be sending gift cards to complete strangers.  For a while I thought that *Corinna/dolphingirl47* was the only one doing the Challenge (she tried it last year, too, and she _almost_ won except for that *Kathy/ksromack* got her post in first).

I don't like having to choose between two people in a pinch, so next year I will have to figure out a random selection process for the non-photo people (like what I do for the photo contributors), so that I won't have to pick anyone!  I much prefer the random draws!  I will also make it abundantly clear that anyone participating must speak up and identify themselves before taking on the Challenge!

In any case, congratulations to our first winner, *Marlana323*! 

The two photo contributor winners will be selected next Monday -- and thank goodness I don't have to make the choice of who wins that competition because there have been some AMAZING photos posted here for the last few months.  There have been people who have diligently contributed to every single theme (*Janet/mom2rtk*, *pattyduke34* and *Orbitron*), or almost every single theme (*Bret/mvf-m11c,* *tksbaskets*, *Luisa*, *Lori/Kylie71*, *Jenny/rentayenta* and *Jamie/DisneyJamieCA*.  There have been contributors who had photos for themes that I wouldn't have expected them to have, such as *sgrap*, *PHXscuba* and *Speechphi*!   (*Figment_jii* and *Jenasweetemotion* popped in with last minute Candlelight contributions!).  

And who could forget the stunning images we were treated to from contributors such as *Elk Grove Chris*, *KCmike* and *I'm mikey* (the latter two of whom disappeared from the Countdown)?  Wow!


Even today's photos -- for "Holiday Cornucopia/A Few of My Favorite Things" -- have been outstanding!  In a way, even though this is a Disneyland Resort-specific thread -- I almost enjoy seeing the non-Disneyland holiday photos more than the Disneyland photos!! 

(By the way, *egritz* came forward with some amazing photos too!  Those are all great shots!  For someone who didn't have the absolute _best_ time on her holiday trip, and who didn't think much of the decorations around DLR, you got some beautiful photos during your trip -- and your family is adorable!)

I would probably lose sleep at night if I had to try to pick winners next week (even just for the small prizes that I am giving away), so, thankfully, it will be fate that decides who wins the other 2 Disney gift cards.  

I will mail all 3 gift cards out at the same time -- if I can get them in the mail on Monday, 11/10 I will do that.  Otherwise they would go out on Wed., 11/12 (because 11/11 is a holiday).

I will post a complete list of photo contributors and some Theme Week Countdown stats after the 2 winners are chosen next Monday!




​



*Now that Halloween is over, the parade of wintry treats is marching ahead and Peppermint Pandemonium/Eggnog Excitement (a.k.a.  Seasonal merchandise invading the grocery stores) is upon us!!!  Starbucks is now in full "Red Cup mode" and the other coffee places are not far behind.  Peppermint Wonderland ice cream is now sharing space with the Pumpkin Patch and Eggnog flavors.  Recent reports of sightings include (I am getting this info from The Impulsive Buy as well as Junk Food Guy):


Pepperidge Farm Limited Edition Snowball Citrus Cookies

Nabisco Limited Edition Candy Cane Oreo Mini Cookies

Limited Edition Sugar Cookie Toast Crunch and Holiday Sprinkles Cookie Crisp

The various fragrance/candle lines (Glade, etc.) appear to have their winter/holiday lines out too.
*

​




revwog1974 said:


> I'm completely expecting crowds, so I'm not worried on that account.  I'm just worried about getting everything ready:  dining reservations, clothes, ground transportation, and all those little extras that make a trip magical.  The crowds will be there and we'll just have to cope the best we can!




*revwog1974 --*

You'll get it all done!  It's all doable.





trapaq said:


> Hello,
> I've got a quick question for you
> I am planning a trip for our family of 6  dec 27-jan 3. We are getting 5 day passes .... Which day should we take off to go to the beach? We have reservations in disneyland on New Year's Eve (so that day is out). We have a family tradition of doing the polar bear swim on New Year's Day and thought it might be fun to do it in Cali (rather than chilli Canada). I don't want to give up a quiet day in the park and was thinking jan 1 morning might be quieter. Will there be a quieter day in the park? ... Or no?  So we would potentially go to the parks 28,29,30,31,2 or 28, 29, 31, 1, 2. Also, do you think park hoppers are necessary?  Or can I get away with park per day with little kids in tow and 5 days to spend?!
> Thanks so much for your advice!



*trapaq --*

Welcome!

New Year's Day is said to be a bit quieter only in the first few hours of the morning, but it gets very busy pretty quickly -- by 11:00 a.m. or noon, at the latest.  I think your swim might be a fun way to start the New Year, so unless those few hours of quiet time in the parks are really important I think that January 1st might be a good day for a swim.

I like the flexibility of having Park Hoppers -- especially with only a few days -- but for the number of days you are going to be in the parks (5 days) I think you could get away with a one-park-per-day sort of deal.  You could do your first day in Disneyland, your second day in California Adventure, and then decide from that point forward where you want to spend your remaining days.




Brunolvr said:


> What's the earliest time in the day that you can call to make tour reservations?  8AM, 9AM ??????
> 
> Thanks!



*Brunolvr --*

I could be wrong, but I could have sworn that the phone lines open up at 7 a.m. (Pacific Standard Time) on most days.  That may have changed, but it has been that time on some days in the past.




tksbaskets said:


> _Interrupting the normally scheduled programming for a Hallmark Christmas Movie review...._
> 
> I spent the day yesterday doing projects and watching Hallmark Christmas movies I had on DVR (and watch the Christmas Ornament again real time).  The first new movie of the season, A Starry Christmas, was a bust for me.  Frankly I liked the boyfriend better than our cowboy.  Our heroine's parents were adorably wonderful.  I'm curious what everyone else thought?  *Sherry* did you catch the movie?
> 
> Never fear, I had 'A Bride for Christmas' to cheer me up!
> 
> _Back to our mini-theme week...._



*TK --*

I thought of you when the new movie was on, and wondered if you liked it.  I have it saved on the DVR and have to watch it in full.  I have only seen bits and pieces of the first half of it, and from what I saw it didn't grab me yet.  I started to watch it on Saturday night, and my neighbors were making noise (as usual) and distracted me.  I then tried to record _One Starry Christmas_ and the DVR wasn't recording.  I got the DVR working, but I haven't had time to sit down and concentrate on the new movie yet.

However, I absolutely DID watch _The Christmas Ornament_ -- which I love even more every time I see it!! -- and _A Bride for Christmas_.  I also watched _The Most Wonderful Time of the Year_ and _Farewell, Mr. Kringle_ again (of course).

I love love love the Countdown to Christmas marathon, and the big blanket o' holiday cheer that it provides, even when some of the movies are not as great as others.





marlana323 said:


> Thank you so much Sherry!  I've had such a great time following this thread and so enjoy all the pictures and advice from everyone!
> 
> It was a lot of fun and great game to everyone!



*marlana323 --*

You're very welcome!  I'm glad that you have been following along all of this time.

Sometime during the week, send me your mailing info so that I will have your gift card ready to go when I mail out the other two cards to the photo contributors!





amyamya said:


> Sorry if this question is annoying, but I have searched for the answer and can't find much info:
> 
> We will be staying at the PPH on concierge level from Dec. 22-29. We plan to make the most of the lounge and food offerings. Can someone tell me what special items or events the lounge has for Christmas?
> 
> Second, we are having Christmas Eve dinner at Storytellers. I have see the menu from last year but am wondering about decorations in the restaurant, how to get a table near a fireplace and more detail about the food.
> 
> Thanks!



*amyamya --*

Hello!  I haven't seen you around this forum in a while.  

The questions are not annoying!

While I am very familiar with staying at the PPH, I am not familiar with their Concierge Level offerings.  I would have to assume that they put out some special appetizers and drinks for Christmas, though. 

Storytellers Café -- as far as decorations -- really only has the gingerbread house near the entrance to the restaurant.  It is a fresh, real gingerbread house every year (I posted a photo of the 2011 version of it earlier this morning).  There is, inexplicably, no Christmas tree in the restaurant, unless that changes this year.  It's very peculiar.

The food options for Christmas Eve and Day are mysterious, and not much is known beyond the info/links that I included in the dining-related post on page 1 of this thread (there are 2 separate links to sites with lists of full Christmas menus).  Disney rarely seems to release the info.  Both Mouse Planet and The Mouse for Less listed Storytellers' Christmas Eve 2013 options as:

_



			Christmas Eve

Buffet: Carved Turkey Breast with Cranberry Sauce, Black Pepper Crusted New York with Rosemary Au-jus and Creamed Horseraddish, Roasted Garlic Mashed Potatoes, Roasted Butternut Squash, Salmon with Blood Orange Vinaigrette, Roasted Herb Chicken Breast with Garlic Jus, Pan Seared Pork Loin and Calvados Demi, Penne Pasta Italian Sausage and Roasted Peppers, Chicken Tamales, Chef Bill's Corn Chowder, Baby Winter Greens with Honey Balsamic Dressings, Fresh Fruit Platter, Assorted Fruit Pies and Special Holiday Desserts
		
Click to expand...

_.

Even though Disney doesn't seem to want to release a complete list of the 2014 Christmas Eve/Day options, I would imagine they will be similar, if not identical.

I think that you can request to sit next to one of the furnace/fireplaces both before you arrive and when you check in, but since it will be Christmas Eve I don't know how long you might have to wait to get your table of choice.

Maybe *Lori/Kylie71* knows?





Melda said:


> I didn't know we needed to post anything prior to participating in the code word challenge. I'm generally a lurker since I don't have anything to contribute. I have been following this thread since we decided to go to Disneyland over the holidays. (December 18-23). I've enjoyed seeing everyone's pictures and am looking forward to our trip.
> 
> Thanks for all your work Sherry and to everyone else for sharing your pictures and information.



*Melda --*

Thank you for the kind words, Melda.  If I had an extra gift card to give out I would gladly send it to you as well!  

And again, I should have stressed more often and reiterated that I wanted people to introduce themselves if they were going to follow the challenge.  I guess I assumed that people would have either seen my initial comments about it, or they would just know to speak up at some point.  I mainly wanted to have a sense of who I might be sending a gift card to, just so I was at least familiar with the person even if he/she didn't post a lot.  I had a feeling that people were lurking, but I thought they might come out of the shadows before we got to the final Theme Week and let me know they were there.




planningjollyholiday said:


> sherry,
> I wanted to give you a giant thank you for organizing this thread.  I have had such a fun time looking at everyone's pictures. It has gotten me so excited for our vacation, and I wanted to also thank everyone who contributed to the photo contest.  I find myself sad that the theme weeks have now come to and end.
> We do not have dryers ice cream where I live, but yesterday as I was grocery shopping I saw for the first time haagan dazs peppermint bark ice cream.  Has anyone every tried this kind?  I'm wondering what the great Christmas ice cream connoisseurs think and if it, and if it is comparable to the beloved dryers brand.  It was quite expensive at $7.99 for that small container, but I am tempted to buy it and see.



*planningjollyholiday --*

Thank you for the kind words!  I will accept the giant thank you!  It is always a little bit sad when these Theme Weeks end.  They go on for so long, on a regular schedule, and then -- poof!  All done!  It's a relief for me, as it's a lot of work, but at the same time it's nice to have something fun to look forward to on a Monday morning, and to be able to kill time as we wait for the holidays to begin!

Do you not have Edy's ice cream either (Edy's is in the same family as Dreyer's)?

I have tried the HD Peppermint Bark ice cream -- in fact, they make a Peppermint Bark Dazzler that I once bought at the HD shop in Downtown Disney -- and... I don't like it.  It''s not terrible.  I like other Haagen Dazs flavors, but the Peppermint Bark is basically flat, white ice cream (barely even vanilla) with chunks of peppermint bark in it.  The bark is too strong/sharp a flavor against the flat taste of the ice cream itself.  Dreyer's/Edy's is not only pink in color, which I prefer, but the balance between the cream and the peppermint chunks is better.  

Do you get McConnell's ice cream, or Talenti gelato?  I have never tried it (nor have I tried Talenti), but I have heard that their peppermint is good...though costly.  Talenti is costly too.



OHBelle said:


> *tksbaskets--*
> 
> I caught *A Starry Christmas* over the weekend.  It was ok, but nothing special.  If the parents hadn't been in the movie it would have been a total loss for me.  I didn't like either of the Cowboys in the movie, and I usually love a good Cowboy!  I had not seen *Help for the Holidays* from a couple of years ago and I enjoyed that!   I have recorded *Angels Sing* but have not watched it yet.
> 
> I am so glad the Countdown to Christmas has started!



*Tracy --*

Hmm.  That's two not-so-great votes against _One Starry Christmas_.  I must sit down and watch it in full!  _Angels Sing_ was on in July, and it's actually not a Hallmark movie.  I guess that Hallmark acquired the rights to air it.  It's pretty good, though.  It fits in with the real Hallmark movies.  Did you catch _Farewell, Mr. Kringle_?

I have been so happy seeing my existing favorites that I could probably forgive a couple of weak new movies, but I am hoping that there will be a couple of winners in the new bunch!


----------



## figment_jii

I can't explain why, but I thought this was so funny when I saw it in the Monsters Inc ride!





Over at WDW, I was very impressed with the chocolate and gingerbread sculptures at some of the resorts.  My favorites were at the Boardwalk and the Beach Club.









One of my favorite things at DLR during the holidays...the handmade candy canes!





And I have to admit, I really like the look of the castle in the "winter"!


----------



## dolphingirl47

Congratulations to the winner of the code word challenge. I missed the boat so to speak. I was up to my ears in appraisals at work. I would say third time lucky, but next year I have other fish to fry. I have a list of photos I want to take ready to print out.

Corinna


----------



## Escape2Disney

There are so many favorites, I thought I'd just post a few that bring back good memories:

*Club 33*
















*Holiday Décor and Around the Parks*


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

I'll have to post my pictures tomorrow I think. A big shout out Sherry - thank you for doing this! It has been so much and has really helped to pass the time. We are now only a little over 2 weeks out from our trip!

In other news, since we discussed it previously, John Stamos just posted a picture of himself on Radiator Springs Racers, so he's around the parks today it seems


----------



## petals

Sherry where do you get or how do you get the Buena Vista Bugle papers? 

I can join in on this theme yay  I have many pictures to share


----------



## kylie71

Jamie, was it on his Twitter?  I saw him on Mousewait last night, at the Grand!

--Lori


----------



## Sherry E

Catal (in Downtown Disney) has released its Thanksgiving Day 2014 menu -- *HERE*.

Also in DTD, Uva Bar has its special November/Thanksgiving-themed burger and beer pairing -- *HERE*.

Naples has a Fall menu (which looks very much like its regular menu??) -- *HERE*.  However, I don't think it mentions the Cranberry Orange Cheesecake and Torta al Cioccolato that are also being served!

Tortilla Jo's is serving up Tres Leches cake, candied pumpkin flan and Churro y Arroz con Leche -- *HERE*.




​




petals said:


> Sherry where do you get or how do you get the Buena Vista Bugle papers?
> 
> I can join in on this theme yay  I have many pictures to share



*petals --*

The first year that Buena Vista Street was open (2012), the Bugle was much easier to find.  There were little racks out in a couple of places along Buena Vista Street with stacks of the Bugle, and you could just grab them (they're free).  They had the one for the holidays in 2012, and then they had one for Halloween in 2013, and a different holiday one in 2013.  I think they have summer versions too.  

However, in 2013 the Bugle was becoming harder to find. The little racks/stands were empty much of the time, or they were not out at all.  I had a hard time finding the one that said "Winter Dreams" on it at first.  I think I got lucky and just happened upon a rack that had just been filled with a new stash of holiday Bugles, but I suspect they were probably gone soon after.

The Bugle is a nice little free souvenir to take home, I think!  If you see them, grab one while you can!


----------



## figment_jii

I know they had stacks of the Bugle inside Fidler Fifer and Practical Pig Cafe (aka Starbucks) in late September.  I'm pretty sure that's where I picked-up the Fall one for this year.


----------



## jammyjam25

If anyone is interested, I inquired with Disneyland Today on facebook about when the entertainment schedules for the first week of December for Disneyland might be posted (DCA is already up), and they replied to expect a Holiday update "real soon". 

Not sure what they consider to be "real soon" but fingers are crossed for sometime this week or next seeing as I leave in 25 days!
~Jamie


----------



## Sherry E

jammyjam25 said:


> If anyone is interested, I inquired with Disneyland Today on facebook about when the entertainment schedules for the first week of December for Disneyland might be posted (DCA is already up), and they replied to expect a Holiday update "real soon".
> 
> Not sure what they consider to be "real soon" but fingers are crossed for sometime this week or next seeing as I leave in 25 days!
> ~Jamie



They'd better be putting out something "real soon"!  We had to wait for September just to get a simple confirmation of the holiday season start date.  Other info has needed to be pieced together in different places.  

We are now past Halloween Time.  It is over.  Done.  The holiday season starts in 10 days, and it's time to start rolling out the Holiday Updates!  Even if nothing new is being added in, they need to start telling us of all of the wonderful things we already know to expect, just to make it seem like they are adding in new things!


----------



## petals

First the non Disney pics. Went to Lapland in 2009:






Think this is my favourite from Lapland:




Dublin Disney store last year had Olaf in their window at Christmas:




Was at WDW in 2011:
Magic Kingdom:












This is one of my faves from that trip:

















Epcot:
Love Duffy









Hollywood Studios:













POP









DTD 








This was super yummy:









Grand Floridian









I'm out of space for pictures and have more to share


----------



## petals

In 2012 I went to Paris for the start of the holiday season:

Disneyland:





















































Disney Studios:

















Disney Village:












Disneyland Hotel:

















Sorry for the photo overload was waiting a while to join in lol! 



Sherry E said:


> The first year that Buena Vista Street was open (2012), the Bugle was much easier to find.  There were little racks out in a couple of places along Buena Vista Street with stacks of the Bugle, and you could just grab them (they're free).  They had the one for the holidays in 2012, and then they had one for Halloween in 2013, and a different holiday one in 2013.  I think they have summer versions too.
> 
> However, in 2013 the Bugle was becoming harder to find. The little racks/stands were empty much of the time, or they were not out at all.  I had a hard time finding the one that said "Winter Dreams" on it at first.  I think I got lucky and just happened upon a rack that had just been filled with a new stash of holiday Bugles, but I suspect they were probably gone soon after.
> 
> The Bugle is a nice little free souvenir to take home, I think!  If you see them, grab one while you can!



Thanks will keep and eye out for them



figment_jii said:


> I know they had stacks of the Bugle inside Fidler Fifer and Practical Pig Cafe (aka Starbucks) in late September.  I'm pretty sure that's where I picked-up the Fall one for this year.



Oh thanks will look there as well


----------



## Luisa

I've really loved seeing everyones pictures again this year and I'm looking forward to seeing and reading more as Christmas gets closer and closer!

Tokyo Disneyland Christmas


----------



## Jenasweetemotion

Loved joining in on the photo challenges. Can't believe that we are almost done with the photo challenges. Looking forward to my vacation in 27 days! Now back to watching the Hallmark Movies and Mysteries channel. 






*
One of my favorite experiences. Loved every minute. *





*Really will miss them this year!
*




































2008


----------



## krispin41

LOVING all the pictures!!!! I will have to look through mine to see if I have anything to share. 

And in other news, I paid off my trip! So excited to experience my first Christmas in the Parks!! December 10, can't come soon enough!!

And finally gingerbread lattes back at SB!

Oh and I spotted some cute Disney ornaments at Target today! I may have come home with a Captain America ornament though!


----------



## jammyjam25

Sherry E said:


> They'd better be putting out something "real soon"!  We had to wait for September just to get a simple confirmation of the holiday season start date.  Other info has needed to be pieced together in different places.
> 
> We are now past Halloween Time.  It is over.  Done.  The holiday season starts in 10 days, and it's time to start rolling out the Holiday Updates!  Even if nothing new is being added in, they need to start telling us of all of the wonderful things we already know to expect, just to make it seem like they are adding in new things!



Oh I agree! I am 99% sure of what to expect thanks to this board and obsessive researching I just need to see it confirmed on the DL site itself for my own sanity!


----------



## OHBelle

Sherry E said:


> *Tracy --*
> 
> Hmm.  That's two not-so-great votes against _One Starry Christmas_.  I must sit down and watch it in full!  _Angels Sing_ was on in July, and it's actually not a Hallmark movie.  I guess that Hallmark acquired the rights to air it.  It's pretty good, though.  It fits in with the real Hallmark movies.  Did you catch _Farewell, Mr. Kringle_?
> 
> I have been so happy seeing my existing favorites that I could probably forgive a couple of weak new movies, but I am hoping that there will be a couple of winners in the new bunch!



_A Starry Christmas_ was a miss for me, but Hallmark has so many hits we can forgive them.   It wasn't horrible, just not one I would want to buy on DVD.

I didn't realize _Angels Sing_ was on in July. I did record it last night and  I will have to try and fit it in this week.  I liked the previews of it.  _Fir Crazy_ is on now and I am enjoying it again.  I do love it!  

I did watch _Farewell, Mr. Kringle_....actually I watched it twice!  I had watched earlier in the evening Friday and then it was on again in the middle of the night when I couldn't sleep.

Thank you for doing such a good job on this thread.  You really keep it going!  It has made the time go by so quickly.  Only one month before my trip!

I redeemed my Disney Visa rewards today! One step closer to Disney!


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

kylie71 said:


> Jamie, was it on his Twitter?  I saw him on Mousewait last night, at the Grand!  --Lori



I saw it on Instagram, which I'm sure is linked to his Twitter. Makes me think if he's there now, he probably won't be there when  we are later this month. Oh well.


----------



## dec2009mama

does anyone know if the holiday time tour is going to be offered on Dec 6 or 7?  the same nights as the CP?
was hoping to do the tour on DS's b-day on Dec 6 but there are no hours listed for Dec 6 or 7


----------



## Sherry E

krispin41 said:


> LOVING all the pictures!!!! I will have to look through mine to see if I have anything to share.
> 
> And in other news, I paid off my trip! So excited to experience my first Christmas in the Parks!! December 10, can't come soon enough!!
> 
> And finally gingerbread lattes back at SB!
> 
> Oh and I spotted some cute Disney ornaments at Target today! I may have come home with a Captain America ornament though!



*krispin41 --*

I'm excited for you to experience your first Christmas in the parks!  I think you'll love it.

You must have some sort of holiday photo, from anywhere, to share!





jammyjam25 said:


> Oh I agree! I am 99% sure of what to expect thanks to this board and obsessive researching I just need to see it confirmed on the DL site itself for my own sanity!



*jammyjam25 --*

Well, some things won't be confirmed or even posted on the DL site.  That's why we (and this thread) are here, though -- to help clear up what we need confirmation on and what we don't.  Some things will just happen and Disney won't announce them.




OHBelle said:


> _A Starry Christmas_ was a miss for me, but Hallmark has so many hits we can forgive them.   It wasn't horrible, just not one I would want to buy on DVD.
> 
> I didn't realize _Angels Sing_ was on in July. I did record it last night and  I will have to try and fit it in this week.  I liked the previews of it.  _Fir Crazy_ is on now and I am enjoying it again.  I do love it!
> 
> I did watch _Farewell, Mr. Kringle_....actually I watched it twice!  I had watched earlier in the evening Friday and then it was on again in the middle of the night when I couldn't sleep.
> 
> Thank you for doing such a good job on this thread.  You really keep it going!  It has made the time go by so quickly.  Only one month before my trip!
> 
> I redeemed my Disney Visa rewards today! One step closer to Disney!



*Tracy --*

Wow -- only one month until you make the grand return to Disneyland!  You will have to much to see and do!

I finally sat down to watch _One Starry Christmas_ during a moment when it sounded as if my loud neighbors were out and I could concentrate.  And, my review is....

I totally agree with you!  I would have no problem admitting if I loved the movie, but I did not love it.  As you said, it was not horrible -- but nothing that I would want to buy on DVD and nothing that I even need to watch again on Hallmark.  

For one thing, I didn't sense any chemistry between the lead actors.  I thought the girl -- while very pretty -- was too smiley and perky.  No pun intended, but she was too... "starry"-eyed.  That kind of demeanor works well in some Hallmark movies, and it could have worked well in a totally different movie, with a different co-lead.  It just didn't work in this one.

Then, there was the dull-as-dirt cowboy.  I've seen him in something else before -- probably another Hallmark movie or a similar movie on another network -- and he probably wasn't as dull.  I think that they (the writers) were trying too hard to play up the cowboy stereotype to highlight the differences between her background and his, and it just seemed forced.

Above all, though, everyone kept talking about this great love the two leads had, and how they were clearly soul mates, etc.  When did this great love happen?  I didn't see any scenes where I thought, "Yeah, they clearly belong together."  Not that she belonged with her actual boyfriend, either -- the one who had a right to be annoyed as his girlfriend was carrying on with the cowboy in front of him -- but the romance with the cowboy was blah.

So, I think that, although _One Starry Christmas_ followed the same formula and had the same predictable outcome that all Hallmark movies have, it is a formula that works very well in some movies and not as well in others.  The movie _A Very Merry Mix-Up_ from last year had a not-too-dissimilar plot, and it was very charming and DVD-worthy!  _The Most Wonderful Time of the Year_ is not too different, and it is also charming and DVD-worthy.  And I can't speak highly enough of _Snow Bride_, _Let it Snow_ and _The Christmas Ornament,_ which I will watch every time I catch them.  _One Starry Christmas_, however, just fell flat somewhere along the line.






dec2009mama said:


> does anyone know if the holiday time tour is going to be offered on Dec 6 or 7?  the same nights as the CP?
> was hoping to do the tour on DS's b-day on Dec 6 but there are no hours listed for Dec 6 or 7



*dec2009mama --*

I've never heard of the tour not being offered on Candlelight days.  The parade runs on CP days, so it's not as if that would be removed from the tour perks.  I am guessing that it will happen.  It's probably just another case of the calendar/tour schedule info not fully being filled in yet.


----------



## kylie71

amyamya said:


> Sorry if this question is annoying, but I have searched for the answer and can't find much info:
> 
> We will be staying at the PPH on concierge level from Dec. 22-29. We plan to make the most of the lounge and food offerings. Can someone tell me what special items or events the lounge has for Christmas?
> 
> Second, we are having Christmas Eve dinner at Storytellers. I have see the menu from last year but am wondering about decorations in the restaurant, how to get a table near a fireplace and more detail about the food.
> 
> Thanks!




I would have them note it in the reservation, that you would like to be by the fireplace, also when you check in, and tell them you are willing to wait, they are really good about these things.
I Love Storytellers over the holidays so Homey and Lodge like.
Have a Magical meal!

--Lori





DisneyJamieCA said:


> I saw it on Instagram, which I'm sure is linked to his Twitter. Makes me think if he's there now, he probably won't be there when  we are later this month. Oh well.


I found it! 
https://twitter.com/JohnStamos
I hope he comes back later in the month...    Have Mercy!


--Lori


----------



## pudinhd

I think I have already posted my favorite Disneyland pictures, so I decided to share some Disney World pictures.


----------



## lwanthony

Sherry,
   Thanks so much for all you do on this awesome thread! We are leaving in 25 days and I have been reading along for many many months. All the good info and great pictures have made the waiting tolerable.  We get to Disney on Nov. 30 and will be enjoying the dessert seating for Fatasmic, then when we get back to the room I have arranged with the Dream Makers to decorate with the Mickey Favorite things Christmas package and a custom enbroidered robe for my wife. Then Monday it is the holiday tour mostly to get the great seating for the parade! then 3 more days of soaking in all the wonderful Disney Christmas time magic!!!!! You have made the planning so much easier and I just wanted to let you know how much I appreciate everything you have done and all the time you have invested in the great info in this thread!!!!!! 

-Lane


----------



## lucysmom

Oh, Sherry, what a great start to the holiday season. I have loved, loved, loved the photos! Thank you for all of your hard work. I know it is a labor of love for you.  It is truly a gift to all of us!


----------



## Speechphi

So I just read "on that other site" that Muppet Vision is down for a 7 week refurb...

I love Frozen as much as any 6 year old girl, but the whole Frozen/Hollywoodland does not sound like a good idea to me at all! Especially because it's rumored to open the weekend we'll be at DLR, and it could really put a wrinkle into our trip.


----------



## sgrap

2005:





October 2014:


----------



## krispin41

Here are my holiday photos. I hope to add more next year!

First, ornament selfie...rocking bed hair and flannel owl PJs! LOL!






Our Disney stockings. I ordered these from the Disney Store. Had them personalized too, my name, Kristan is spelled with an AN, rather than the more traditional EN or IN, so I like to get personalized things when I can.






Back on New Year's Eve 2011, we had a chance to see the travelling "Global Winter Wonderland." All of these paper lanterns were amazing!!! I just looked up the website (http://www.globalwonderland.com/) and it looks like it will be at the Cal Expo in Sacramento starting on 11/22.


----------



## JadeDarkstar

[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]

here are my two for the week


----------



## Elk Grove Chris

I am sure I posted some of these in the thread, but these are my favorites:


----------



## ExcitedMama

Thank you so much for this amazing thread! I'm so excited about getting to see everything in person!

Can someone please explain to me how and when to see snow on Main St.? I'm sure the kids would love this.

Thanks!


----------



## blackjackdelta

ExcitedMama said:


> Thank you so much for this amazing thread! I'm so excited about getting to see everything in person!
> 
> Can someone please explain to me how and when to see snow on Main St.? I'm sure the kids would love this.
> 
> Thanks!


 
A big THANKS to Sherry for all her hard work, wish I could have posted more. I will not be around here in the future, hope everyone has a Happy Thanksgiving and a Joyous Christmas and New Year. Enjoy your families.

Jack


----------



## rentayenta

My random assortment of some favorite holiday pics.....

































​


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

I have more to share if I find time this week, but just in case here are a few

Our Christmas tree 




Christmas Tree at Six Flags Discovery Kingdom




And my favorite things about the Holidays at Disneyland
The snowmen in the parade, the tree at the GCH & the castle lighting


----------



## ARIELvsURSULA

petals said:


> Did y'all see this https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8ApFQOT39Lg
> 
> I know it's technically WDW but it got me super excited



I laughed, I giggled, I tried to hold it back but I even cried. Good gravy, Disney just hits home every single time. I get so excited and overwhelmed by how much I love it! Thank you for posting this, tomorrow is my birthday and I think this is how Im going to spend my morning. Watching this video!


----------



## tksbaskets

ARIELvsURSULA said:


> I laughed, I giggled, I tried to hold it back but I even cried. Good gravy, Disney just hits home every single time. I get so excited and overwhelmed by how much I love it! Thank you for posting this, tomorrow is my birthday and I think this is how Im going to spend my morning. Watching this video!



What a nice surprise.  I'd never seen that video.  FUN!


----------



## qckrun

Can anyone link me to the confirmed/updated post in this thread?

Thanks


----------



## dolphingirl47

I had a lovely surprise when I walked into my local Starbucks this morning. The red cups were out and the Christmas coffees were available. I had my first Toffeenut Latte of the season.

Corinna


----------



## figment_jii

qckrun said:


> Can anyone link me to the confirmed/updated post in this thread?



Here is one of _Sherry's_ posts (I had just been looking at it, which is why I had the link handy):
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.ph...postcount=2449


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

dolphingirl47 said:


> I had a lovely surprise when I walked into my local Starbucks this morning. The red cups were out and the Christmas coffees were available. I had my first Toffeenut Latte of the season.  Corinna



They officially came out Nov. 1st, but I was downtown on Halloween and saw the Starbucks had them. They had run out of their white cups and just switched over, but I was like a kid on Christmas morning with my excitement. My go to is the Gingerbread Latte, but I may have to try the Toffee Nut!


----------



## dolphingirl47

DisneyJamieCA said:


> They officially came out Nov. 1st, but I was downtown on Halloween and saw the Starbucks had them. They had run out of their white cups and just switched over, but I was like a kid on Christmas morning with my excitement. My go to is the Gingerbread Latte, but I may have to try the Toffee Nut!



Here in the UK we are always a little behind the USA when it comes to the seasonal releases. I actually doubted that they would have the Christmas coffees before I leave for this trip so this was a lovely surprise. We only have Toffee Nut Latte, Eggnog Latte and Gingerbread Latte this year. Normally we get a fourth Christmas coffee that changes every year, but this year we have a Almond and Honey Hot Chocolate instead.

Corinna


----------



## qckrun

figment_jii said:


> Here is one of Sherry's posts (I had just been looking at it, which is why I had the link handy): http://www.disboards.com/showpost.ph...postcount=2449


link doesn't work... Do you know what page/post # it was. thank you


----------



## Sherry E

*Peppermint Pandemonium news*:  The onslaught of Christmas TV commercials has begun!  Almost every ad now has either decorations in the background of the scene, a familiar holiday tune or some sort of reference to the holidays!

So, that means it's time to snack on some... *Nabisco's Limited Edition Triscuit Cranberry & Sage Crackers*, *Lance's Seasonal Favorites Cookie Sandwiches* or *Pepperidge Farm's Limited Edition Raspberry Linzer Cookies*!!!!



​

*Holiday Activities Outside of Disneyland News*:  I received my yearly postcard from The Grove (which is next door to the Farmers Market in Los Angeles), advising me of the upcoming fireworks and Christmas tree lighting (as well as a TV show taping) on the night of Sunday, November 16th.  They send out these reminders (in the guise of "invitations") to neighbors every year, to warn us that the fireworks will be happening so that no one panics.

If you happen to be making an extended holiday visit to Southern California and will have a day or two away from Disneyland to explore, I recommend visiting The Grove and Farmers Market -- especially at night, when the snow falls and the giant Christmas tree is fully aglow.  It's a really festive atmosphere.  (The Grove is also where you will find the popular American Girl store/café!)


​


This weather in SoCal is kooky!  I swear, the temperatures were very Summer-ish every single day (for months) up until 10/31 -- and then, magically and conveniently, it's like it turned into Fall on Halloween night.  

This turn of meteorological events was wonderful for me because I am ready for some Fall-like weather.  I opened the windows and let the cooler air in.  Suddenly, out of nowhere, the early mornings turned into that "Brrrrrrr" weather I have talked about -- that crisp chill in the air that is enough to make me (a known fan of brisk temperatures) actually close a window or two because it's cold! 

The colder air apparently settled in my apartment, though, as my hands are now blocks of ice... although it is warm outside!  It is supposed to be in the upper 80s this week, and it feels like a frozen tundra indoors because of the brief cool air that trickled in a few days ago.  I am actually contemplating wearing a sweater -- an occasion that I usually reserve for December and January!  I love bundling up to get warm on chilly days/nights -- I just didn't expect to have to do it for another month or two!

It's certainly too chilly to eat any of the Peppermint Wonderland ice cream that is resting in the freezer -- that's for sure!



​



*Speaking of Peppermint Wonderland ice cream, in just 9 or 10 days we will know if Disneyland Resort is carrying the Dreyer's Peppermint ice cream this year -- and, if so, where it is being sold.  Last year's fiasco involved the ice cream (which is still called "Peppermint Stick" at Disneyland) not being available when and where it should have been at DLR due to mysterious "tub size issues."  When it emerged from the frozen shadows, it appeared at places we didn't expect... such as the Blue Bayou?  And the BBQ?  It briefly appeared at Ghirardelli too, but it disappeared in an instant when word of this sweet treat's existence hit the streets.  

And when the elusive Peppermint ice cream finally appeared at one of its old DLR haunts -- Gibson Girl on Main Street -- it was only available for Christmas week, and not for the whole season!!!

It was true Peppermint Pandemonium last year, indeed... which is why I am curious to see what happens when the Holidays officially begin next week!  Will Dreyer's finally send the "right-sized tub" to Disneyland's ice cream shops, so that many visitors can bask in pepperminty goodness?  Will the ice cream finally take on the "Wonderland" name, instead of retaining the old "Stick" label?  Will the ice cream pop up at an unexpected location, where no one would ever think to look?  These confectionery conundrums and more will be answered on November 13th!!!!!*


​






lwanthony said:


> Sherry,
> 
> 
> Thanks so much for all you do on this awesome thread! We are leaving in 25 days and I have been reading along for many many months. All the good info and great pictures have made the waiting tolerable.  We get to Disney on Nov. 30 and will be enjoying the dessert seating for Fatasmic, then when we get back to the room I have arranged with the Dream Makers to decorate with the Mickey Favorite things Christmas package and a custom enbroidered robe for my wife. Then Monday it is the holiday tour mostly to get the great seating for the parade! then 3 more days of soaking in all the wonderful Disney Christmas time magic!!!!! You have made the planning so much easier and I just wanted to let you know how much I appreciate everything you have done and all the time you have invested in the great info in this thread!!!!!!
> 
> -Lane



*Lane --*

Thank you for the very kind, thoughtful words -- I really appreciate it

I'm so glad to know that this thread has been helpful and informative.  Thank you for following along and sticking with us for all these months (way before anyone really wanted to be thinking about the holiday season, I'm sure)!

With this thread I do run the risk of scaring people away if they are afraid to see photos or learn too much info about the Holidays at DLR before their trips (for fear of spoiling the surprise), but I think that more good comes from putting all of the info out there than bad, as there are so many things to see and do.  Chances are, these holiday trips will be trips of a lifetime for many people -- they may never get back to DLR for the holidays -- and there are a lot of little things, hidden gems, unexpected treasures, etc., that people could easily miss if they don't know to look for them.  For example, a lot of people may not know to look for the small gingerbread house/village in White Water Snacks at the GCH without this thread.  Maybe people wouldn't care about a small gingerbread house, but someone out there could be a gingerbread house fan and want to see it!  You just never know.

So I'd rather put as much info and as many photos as possible out there so that no one misses anything good on their trips, than to leave out a lot of details, and end up learning that a lot of people missed out on a lot of things.

Your trip sounds as though it will be a great one, right down to the embroidered robe (a gift which I'm sure your wife will love)!  I think the tour and the Fantasmic dessert seating will be enhancements to an already fantastic trip.  Be sure to come back here and let us know how it went after you return.



lucysmom said:


> Oh, Sherry, what a great start to the holiday season. I have loved, loved, loved the photos! Thank you for all of your hard work. I know it is a labor of love for you.  It is truly a gift to all of us!



*lucysmom --*

Thank you,* lucysmom* -- and thank you for joining in for another year of fun in this thread!  

We've had some outstanding contributions to thread this year, both in terms of information being given and photos contributed!  We have some amazing participants, who help out with info and answering questions.

Yes, this thread -- and the Halloween thread too, but especially this one -- is a true labor of love, but it's rewarding and fun, and I think it succeeds in its mission (or my mission!).  First of all, to tackle this thread one has to be able to get into 'holiday mode' (mentally) all year long.  I have to be able to channel my holiday spirit in any month of the year so that I can excitedly work on the thread, adding to the posts on page 1, leading the Theme Week Countdown or simply explaining about DLR's holiday season highlights to newcomers.  Getting into and staying in the holiday spirit year-round can be difficult for many people to do, but I have to do it because people are planning trips all year, and they need to know what to expect.  It helps that I am a holiday fanatic and have no problem with getting into Christmas mode in the middle of summer!




Speechphi said:


> So I just read "on that other site" that Muppet Vision is down for a 7 week refurb...
> 
> I love Frozen as much as any 6 year old girl, but the whole Frozen/Hollywoodland does not sound like a good idea to me at all! Especially because it's rumored to open the weekend we'll be at DLR, and it could really put a wrinkle into our trip.



*Speechphi --*

I saw that as well.  The closure of the theater and the mysterious auditions that Disney held a couple of weeks ago (looking for musicians with a preferable knowledge of the Scandinavian folk-style music for an indoor storytelling environment) seem to be dead giveaways that MiceAge was on to something with their warnings of a _Frozen_ mini-land coming in December.

Not only that, but things have been abnormally quiet as far as news or holiday season-related blogs from Disney, like they are gearing up for a big announcement.

The date that MiceAge pegged for the start of the _Frozen_ stuff is 12/20.  That's a Saturday.  I am going to guess that, IF that date is correct and if this whole rumor is correct, there will probably be some sort of sneak preview of it on Friday, 12/19, or maybe a media day on Thursday, 12/18.

The crowds will be crazy in an already crazy week leading up to Christmas.  And then after Christmas - yikes!  As I have said before, some AP holders will be blocked, but not all of them.  The AP holders with Premium APs are not going to wait until after the holiday season ends to go and see the _Frozen_ things.

I just think that _Frozen_ in Hollywood Land is a silly idea for Disneyland Resort.  It may work better at WDW, but I think it will be out of place in DCA.  Hollywood Land is not the place for _Frozen_.

We shall soon see if there are any Christmas decorations up in Hollywood Land next week, as there were last year.  If not, I think that is a sure sign that there are other plans for Hollywood Land this year.





ExcitedMama said:


> Thank you so much for this amazing thread! I'm so excited about getting to see everything in person!
> 
> Can someone please explain to me how and when to see snow on Main St.? I'm sure the kids would love this.
> 
> Thanks!



*ExcitedMama --*

Thank you for continuing to follow along with us here!  

In this information from our parent site, wdwinfo.com, there is a good explanation of how the snow is presented, and where you will find it -  http://www.wdwinfo.com/disneyland/Events/holiday-season.htm

Last year, the Believe in Holiday Magic fireworks took place anywhere from 7:30 to 9:30, depending on the night of the week, but I don't see the specific snowfall times in my Times Guide from last year.  The snow will fall before and after the fireworks, however.  

*Bret/mvf-m11c* and *figment_jii* might be able to offer some further insight into where, when and how to catch the snowfall!




blackjackdelta said:


> A big THANKS to Sherry for all her hard work, wish I could have posted more. I will not be around here in the future, hope everyone has a Happy Thanksgiving and a Joyous Christmas and New Year. Enjoy your families.
> 
> Jack



Thank you for the kind words, *Jack*!  And thank you for following along and for sharing the beautiful photos you have been able to share!

I hope that's not true -- I hope you will be back in the future.  DISboards wouldn't be the same without you!





qckrun said:


> link doesn't work... Do you know what page/post # it was. thank you



*qckrun --*

Try this one -- HERE.


----------



## qckrun

Sherry E said:


> Try this one -- HERE.



Thank you


----------



## poppinspal

This thread had been really amazing. I can't wait to get to Disneyland ad see all of this for the first time. 

I do wish I could have shared the snow we got here on Sunday. I spent two hours driving in it and remembered why I only love snow when I'm not driving in it!


----------



## Sherry E

poppinspal said:


> This thread had been really amazing. I can't wait to get to Disneyland ad see all of this for the first time.
> 
> I do wish I could have shared the snow we got here on Sunday. I spent two hours driving in it and remembered why I only love snow when I'm not driving in it!



*poppinspal --*

I think that a lot of people who live in snow-prone states are dreading and fearing this coming Winter, based on the Polar Vortex nightmare they just came out of earlier this year.  I think that a lot of people never again want to look at snow, let alone have to be out in it.

Seeing that I live in a city that doesn't get snow -- and if we ever did, it would probably be so minimal that it would barely be noticeable -- I would love to be able to have a day or two of being able to romp around in it, building snowmen and making snow angels and all of that silliness.  However, once it came time to actually have to get out and run errands and things like that, I'm sure it would be an ordeal to struggle with.


----------



## JadeDarkstar

I was getting worried because I had looked an saw it would be 75 during our stay and now today I check and it is 80-85 while were there. Is this to warm to wear long pants/ Should we just take a few shorts just in case it is to hot? 
I was hoping for cooler temps but no rain. 
Its 76 here today in AZ lol


----------



## rentayenta

dolphingirl47 said:


> I had a lovely surprise when I walked into my local Starbucks this morning. The red cups were out and the Christmas coffees were available. I had my first Toffeenut Latte of the season.
> 
> Corinna





The Red Cups make me positively giddy!  Gabby is bringing home some Christmas Blend for her barista mark-out this week! Can't wait!


----------



## krispin41

There is supposed to be a new Starbucks drink being introduced on 11/12/14, the Chestnut Praline Latte! I am excited!  

http://guardianlv.com/2014/10/starb...-new-holiday-drink-in-five-years-in-november/


----------



## dolphingirl47

krispin41 said:


> There is supposed to be a new Starbucks drink being introduced on 11/12/14, the Chestnut Praline Latte! I am excited!
> 
> http://guardianlv.com/2014/10/starb...-new-holiday-drink-in-five-years-in-november/



Oh, I have to try this. November 12th I will be at California Adventure and I see a mid morning coffee in my future that day.

Corinna


----------



## twinky

Sherry E said:


> When it emerged from the frozen shadows, it appeared at places we didn't expect... such as the Blue Bayou?  And the BBQ?  It briefly appeared at Ghirardelli too, but it disappeared in an instant when word of this sweet treat's existence hit the streets.
> 
> And when the elusive Peppermint ice cream finally appeared at one of its old DLR haunts -- Gibson Girl on Main Street -- it was only available for Christmas week, and not for the whole season!!!



Sherry...I didn't know it reappeared Christmas Week! We left Christmas Eve and I didn't think to check back in with Gibson Girl. Thankfully, I scored some at Blue Bayou! (Not to mention, plenty at home!)

This may be out of season, but running close to my fav peppermint is McConnell's Eureka Lemon and Marionberry ice cream. Oh, boy! Definitely worth seeking out (and shelling out for...it's no bargain, but please try it at least once!).

Happy Holidays! Thanks for making them merrier!







krispin41 said:


> There is supposed to be a new Starbucks drink being introduced on 11/12/14, the Chestnut Praline Latte! I am excited!



I'm an eggnog latte girl myself, but the fall-ish drinks are intriguing....


----------



## petals

I loled when you say weather is cold. The temperatures coming up on my phone at the moment are still higher than an Irish summer. We're lucky to get warm weather so the second the sun comes out everyone gets the shorts out lol.

Sherry are the Grove/Farmers Market close together ie if we stop at the framers market on our tour of LA can we walk to the Grove and see their Christmas decorations in the space of our hour stop? 




ARIELvsURSULA said:


> I laughed, I giggled, I tried to hold it back but I even cried. Good gravy, Disney just hits home every single time. I get so excited and overwhelmed by how much I love it! Thank you for posting this, tomorrow is my birthday and I think this is how Im going to spend my morning. Watching this video!


No problem. I found it on facebook the other night and it got me so excited for my trip


----------



## poppinspal

Sherry E said:


> poppinspal --  I think that a lot of people who live in snow-prone states are dreading and fearing this coming Winter, based on the Polar Vortex nightmare they just came out of earlier this year.  I think that a lot of people never again want to look at snow, let alone have to be out in it.  Seeing that I live in a city that doesn't get snow -- and if we ever did, it would probably be so minimal that it would barely be noticeable -- I would love to be able to have a day or two of being able to romp around in it, building snowmen and making snow angels and all of that silliness.  However, once it came time to actually have to get out and run errands and things like that, I'm sure it would be an ordeal to struggle with.



Last winter was horrible, awful. My friend moved back to California a year earlier then planned to avoid the winter!!

I actually love the snow and have fun in it. It is great but I am a nervous driver in bad weather so that's difficult. That's why when I bought my new car I got four wheel drive.

I do looove fake Disney snow though. I don't know why but snow on Main Street in Disney World is one of my favorite things.


----------



## Luisa

Gee, all this Starbucks talk is making me jealous! The closest one to me is a half hour train ride away (they closed most of the Australian stores) plus we don't get the same range of holiday flavours. I was actually on eBay last night looking to see if I could buy the packets of the instant pumpkin spice latte and found I could buy the syrup - even with the ridiculous postage it was almost tempting....


----------



## lorijohnhill

krispin41 said:


> Here are my holiday photos. I hope to add more next year!  First, ornament selfie...rocking bed hair and flannel owl PJs! LOL!  Our Disney stockings. I ordered these from the Disney Store. Had them personalized too, my name, Kristan is spelled with an AN, rather than the more traditional EN or IN, so I like to get personalized things when I can.  Back on New Year's Eve 2011, we had a chance to see the travelling "Global Winter Wonderland." All of these paper lanterns were amazing!!! I just looked up the website (http://www.globalwonderland.com/) and it looks like it will be at the Cal Expo in Sacramento starting on 11/22.



I was looking at the Winter Wonderland at Cal Expo on Groupon. Is it worth the hefty price? Something that would interest an 8 yr old girl?


----------



## krispin41

twinky said:


> I'm an eggnog latte girl myself, but the fall-ish drinks are intriguing....



Eggnog lattes are my favorite too!! I am not big on pumpkin spice lattes, but the gingerbread latte is holding me over until the eggnog lattes come out!





lorijohnhill said:


> I was looking at the Winter Wonderland at Cal Expo on Groupon. Is it worth the hefty price? Something that would interest an 8 yr old girl?



I thought it was fun, but we also had free tickets because we took the light rail to see it. My husband thought it was just okay. We don't have kids. I don't remember there being a lot of "things" to do other than eat...there was a building that had things you could buy, mostly Asian souvenirs/gift items. I bought a fun rabbit hat. LOL. Yes, at heart I am a 12-year old girl! 






And this was actually one of my favorite displays. There was a dragon and a phoenix made entirely out of teacups and other pieces of pottery.






I just checked the website, and it looks like there are rides this year. I don't recall rides when we went, so that is new I think. I don't usually ride those carnival type rides anyway. But the lights and displays were amazing. I don't know if it's an entire day type of thing, but you would definitely want to get there later when it is dark to see the displays in their best light.


----------



## Mouseketeers4

I just cancelled our room at the DLH for November 16-22.  We had the 25% AP discount on the room.  I don't remember the dates, but I think a few people were watching for openings.


----------



## Misskitty3

Sherry - Thank you for this awesome thread!  Your insight and knowledge is so helpful!!  

I will try to post a picture or two over the weekend.  If not, I will post a few next week, once we are back!!!


----------



## tksbaskets

Mouseketeers4 said:


> I just cancelled our room at the DLH for November 16-22.  We had the 25% AP discount on the room.  I don't remember the dates, but I think a few people were watching for openings.



Bummer that you aren't going....



Misskitty3 said:


> Sherry - Thank you for this awesome thread!  Your insight and knowledge is so helpful!!
> 
> I will try to post a picture or two over the weekend.  If not, I will post a few next week, once we are back!!!



Three cheers for *Sherry*!!  Not that our theme weeks and days are done I can't wait to start seeing pictures from people at DL this Christmas season!  Hope you can report in *Misskitty3*. I'll be vicariously traveling with this thread until we go in December.


----------



## Mouseketeers4

tksbaskets said:


> Bummer that you aren't going....



Nope, just switched to PPH to save a little money.  I also have CCI as a new backup in case we want to save more.  Can't wait to enjoy the holiday season at the DLR!


----------



## DisneylandPlanner

krispin41 said:


> I thought it was fun, but we also had free tickets because we took the light rail to see it. My husband thought it was just okay. We don't have kids. I don't remember there being a lot of "things" to do other than eat...there was a building that had things you could buy, mostly Asian souvenirs/gift items. I bought a fun rabbit hat. LOL. Yes, at heart I am a 12-year old girl!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this was actually one of my favorite displays. There was a dragon and a phoenix made entirely out of teacups and other pieces of pottery.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just checked the website, and it looks like there are rides this year. I don't recall rides when we went, so that is new I think. I don't usually ride those carnival type rides anyway. But the lights and displays were amazing. I don't know if it's an entire day type of thing, but you would definitely want to get there later when it is dark to see the displays in their best light.



I saw this also. I was wondering if it was worth it. Groupon tickets include a ride wristband, but they offer just entry tickets. Sounds like there is food and shopping also. The ticket do not include rides, I was not sure what there was besides rides (which shocking I do not like to do). We are going to Disneyland this early Dec so not really needing more activity (besides polar express) but may be fun.


----------



## gmi3804

RE: Candy Canes.

I'll be at the parks on 12/4, 5, and 6, the latter two days from RD on, staying at VGC. 

EE on Friday, 12/5 is at DCA, but Candy Canes are being made at DLP. EE starts at 7AM.

EE on Saturday, 12/6 is at DLP, but Candy Canes are being made at DCA. EE starts at 7AM.

Any expert suggestions about how to maximize EE touring AND hopefully get a Candy Cane wristband?


----------



## tksbaskets

Mouseketeers4 said:


> Nope, just switched to PPH to save a little money.  I also have CCI as a new backup in case we want to save more.  Can't wait to enjoy the holiday season at the DLR!



Yeah!  I don't need to feel sad for you now!



gmi3804 said:


> RE: Candy Canes.
> 
> I'll be at the parks on 12/4, 5, and 6, the latter two days from RD on, staying at VGC.
> 
> EE on Friday, 12/5 is at DCA, but Candy Canes are being made at DLP. EE starts at 7AM.
> 
> EE on Saturday, 12/6 is at DLP, but Candy Canes are being made at DCA. EE starts at 7AM.
> 
> Any expert suggestions about how to maximize EE touring AND hopefully get a Candy Cane wristband?



Last year we entered DL with our EE and then as we walked up Mainstreet the castmembers were already distributing the wrist bands.  Hopefully they will be doing the same this year.

We will also be at the parks both days and I hope we can get another couple of candy canes.  Alas, not EE as we are not staying at a Disney hotel.  That's a first for us.


----------



## gmi3804

tksbaskets said:


> Yeah!  I don't need to feel sad for you now!
> 
> Last year we entered DL with our EE and then as we walked up Mainstreet the castmembers were already distributing the wrist bands.  Hopefully they will be doing the same this year.



But my problem is that the Candy Canes are going to be made in the non-EE park on both my RD days.


----------



## tksbaskets

gmi3804 said:


> But my problem is that the Candy Canes are going to be made in the non-EE park on both my RD days.



What is an RD day?

TK


----------



## figment_jii

gmi3804 said:


> But my problem is that the Candy Canes are going to be made in the non-EE park on both my RD days.


They did this last year as well; all of the candy canes dates were on non-early entry days for each park.  In some ways it's nice because then everyone has a chance to get a candy cane (not just the EMH/MM/EE folks).  I really think the only way you can get a candy cane is to forgo the EE one of the days or at least cut the EE short.  I would probably look at the two parks and decide which one has the attractions you wanted more during EE and go with that one.  For DLR, if Peter Pan and A&E are high priorities, then keep that EE/EMH.  If TSMM is a higher priority, then keep the DCA EE.  I think you could get an Candy Cane wristband and still make it back to DCA in plenty of time to get a RSR FP, so that's less of an issue (to me).



tksbaskets said:


> What is an RD day?


I think "RD" means Rope Drop.  Meaning, they planned to be in the parks at rope drop (opening).


----------



## Orbitron

*Knott's Merry Farm*































*Universal Studios Hollywood*


----------



## Misskitty3

Here is a snowy Seattle pic....no Disney holiday pictures to share yet!


----------



## rentayenta

tksbaskets said:


> Yeah!  I don't need to feel sad for you now!
> 
> 
> 
> Last year we entered DL with our EE and then as we walked up Mainstreet the castmembers were already distributing the wrist bands.  Hopefully they will be doing the same this year.
> 
> We will also be at the parks both days and I hope we can get another couple of candy canes.  Alas, not EE as we are not staying at a Disney hotel.  That's a first for us.





This was our experience as well. I'll be at the parks on two candy cane days. Haven't decided if I'm going to go for it. We ate one and kept one that has been shellacked and will hang on the tree.


----------



## twinky

rentayenta said:


> kept one that has been shellacked and will hang on the tree.



Mmmmm....


----------



## mlnbabies

Is there a show before the lighting of the castle?


----------



## lorijohnhill

I am unfamiliar with the candy cane thing. Is there a difference in the handmade vs a regular candy cane?


----------



## Sherry E

I noticed on the Disneyland Today Facebook page earlier this morning that there was a photo of the overhead Paradise Pier sign -- not the PP hotel, but the actual PP sign right by Ariel's Grotto in DCA -- and some garland had been added to the sign.  It's that same -- for lack of a better word -- _squiggly_ garland that you will see on the façade of the Little Mermaid ride.  It looks like the Enhancement Team just took some of that leftover garland and stuck it on the PP sign.  I don't recall the squiggly garland being on the sign in previous years.

I wonder if someone at DLR decided that, since Duffy's photo spot is gone from PP in DCA, they needed to add in some extra décor on the actual Pier.  There's really quite a lot of décor in Paradise Pier, including the whole Viva Navidad area, the whole Winter Dreams area (all of the giant presents and peppermint sticks), the large tree next to the gazebo character photo spot, the themed tree in Ariel's Grotto, the garland and wreaths on or around the Little Mermaid ride, etc. -- but, for some reason, Paradise Pier seems like it is lacking in décor to many people!


​


This Parks Blog about pozole was posted yesterday, but just in case you didn't see it, I will post the link below.  The pozole is available for Viva Navidad and for Three Kings Day, and it is also available at Rancho del Zocalo on Christmas Eve and Day:

*"Hearty Pozole Soup, the Perfect Fall Supper from Paradise Garden Grill at Disney California Adventure Park" -- Disney Parks Blog; posted on November 4th, 2014 by Pam Brandon, Disney Parks Food Writer*

I would bet that pozole is likely available at Tortilla Jo's around Christmas and Three Kings Day as well, but the recipe is probably a bit different since it won't be Disney-made.



​


In Holiday Hoopla Food News...

If you have time to make a quick side trip to Japan, you will find green Christmas tree-shaped Doritos, flavored like "white corn cream stew"!  See the photo -- *HERE*. 

Dannon Light & Fit Greek Yogurt has put out its Apple Cinnamon flavor.

Pillsbury has put out its *Chocolate Cherry baking products*.



​


I'm enjoying seeing everyone's beautiful holiday/winter (Disney and non-Disney) photos for this final Theme Week -- "Holiday Cornucopia/These Are a Few of My Favorite Things."  I love seeing what kinds of holiday things go on in other places around town, or in other countries, and in other Disney parks, and in other theme parks!  I also love seeing snowy photos!

In just 5 days we will know who the 2 winners (photo contributors) of the random draw will be!  I have the great fun of crumpling up all of the names/entries (written on small pieces of paper) from each theme and throwing them into a box.  Then, I will shake up the box, and shake it again, and again, and again, and pick the first winner's name early on Monday morning.  After the first name is picked I will shake the box again and pick the second name!  I am excited to see who wins!!

I will try my best to get all of the gift cards in the mail on Monday, 11/10.  The sooner they can go out in the mail, the better -- since Tuesday will be a holiday.  If not, though, it will have to be Wednesday, 11/12.


​



dolphingirl47 said:


> Here in the UK we are always a little behind the USA when it comes to the seasonal releases. I actually doubted that they would have the Christmas coffees before I leave for this trip so this was a lovely surprise. We only have Toffee Nut Latte, Eggnog Latte and Gingerbread Latte this year. Normally we get a fourth Christmas coffee that changes every year, but this year we have a Almond and Honey Hot Chocolate instead.
> 
> Corinna



*Corinna --*

I'm not sure we have Toffee Nut at my local Starbucks.  We have Gingerbread, Eggnog and Peppermint, of course.  I read about the Chestnut Praline flavor a couple of weeks ago, and it was apparently given a test run in some areas in 2013 -- to gauge its popularity.  It was popular, so Starbucks brought it back as an official red cup holiday item this year.  

What's interesting, seasonal product-wise, is that there were all sorts of Pumpkin Spice, Caramel Apple and other "Fall" products for Halloween and the whole first half of Autumn, but there were not too, too many TV commercials advertising Halloween or Fall things.  There were some, but not as many commercials as there were actual items on the store shelves.

However, as soon as Halloween was over, the onslaught of TV ads began.  I am not yet seeing the true wave of products on the shelves that I expected to see, but the number of holiday commercials is impressive.  Every ad either has decorations, Christmas trees, snowy scenes, Christmas parties, people wearing holiday clothes (like the infamous "Ugly Christmas Sweaters"), Christmas food/drink and/or Christmas music.  




JadeDarkstar said:


> I was getting worried because I had looked an saw it would be 75 during our stay and now today I check and it is 80-85 while were there. Is this to warm to wear long pants/ Should we just take a few shorts just in case it is to hot?
> I was hoping for cooler temps but no rain.
> Its 76 here today in AZ lol



*JadeDarkstar --*

Now it's hot again.  The temperatures only dropped for about a day, and now we're back up to summer weather!

I think it never hurts to be prepared for unexpected cold weather or unexpected hot weather.  If you can make room in your suitcase/bags for some shorts as well as the long pants, it wouldn't be a bad idea.  The early mornings and late nights are quite cool, but the daytime may feel like summer.





twinky said:


> Sherry...I didn't know it reappeared Christmas Week! We left Christmas Eve and I didn't think to check back in with Gibson Girl. Thankfully, I scored some at Blue Bayou! (Not to mention, plenty at home!)
> 
> This may be out of season, but running close to my fav peppermint is McConnell's Eureka Lemon and Marionberry ice cream. Oh, boy! Definitely worth seeking out (and shelling out for...it's no bargain, but please try it at least once!).
> 
> Happy Holidays! Thanks for making them merrier!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm an eggnog latte girl myself, but the fall-ish drinks are intriguing....



*twinky --*

Yes, indeed!  Would you believe that, after all of that madness at DLR last year -- with the peppermint ice cream not being available at the ice cream shops because of the wrong tub sizes -- they had the nerve to stock it at Gibson Girl during Christmas week only?  They said it was part of "Limited Time Magic"!  That darn ice cream had been available every single holiday season at DLR, in the expected ice cream shops, and suddenly it disappeared from the rotation -- only to appear as part of Limited Time Magic!!

When I am at DLR, I want to get the ice cream in a cone.  I am not going to make a special trip to Blue Bayou or the BBQ just for peppermint ice cream.  However, I strongly suspect that a similar sort of situation will happen this year -- the ice cream will show up at table service restaurants, and then only during one lone week in December at an actual ice cream shop.  The BBQ had pumpkin ice cream for Halloween Time (towards the end of the season), so I expect that to happen with the peppermint too.

I have never tried any version of McConnell's ice cream, though I see it at the store and I hear it's quite good.  It is never on sale, which is a problem.  One day I will try it!




petals said:


> I loled when you say weather is cold. The temperatures coming up on my phone at the moment are still higher than an Irish summer. We're lucky to get warm weather so the second the sun comes out everyone gets the shorts out lol.
> 
> Sherry are the Grove/Farmers Market close together ie if we stop at the framers market on our tour of LA can we walk to the Grove and see their Christmas decorations in the space of our hour stop?
> 
> No problem. I found it on facebook the other night and it got me so excited for my trip



*petals --*

It's not cold outside at all anymore -- it's been warm.  The temperatures only dropped down to a cooler, Fall-like temperature for about one day (when it rained), but the problem was that my actual apartment was freezing.   I love brisk, crisp temperatures outdoors -- I am the one who rejoices when it drops down to 30 degrees!  Last December I was excited because it was supposed to drop down to 29 degrees at DLR, and everyone in the Superthread thought I was crazy.  I like the cold -- when I am expecting it to be cold and prepared to be out in it.

My apartment is in a very old building, with very thin walls and, I'm sure, various cracks in windows and doors.  If it's hot outside, the heat will drift into the apartment and just linger here like steam in a sauna, long after it has cooled down outside.  The same thing happens when it gets cold -- the cool air drifts inside and it ends up feeling like a meat locker in my apartment.  For some reason the apartment retains cold and intensifies it, even when it has warmed up outside. I refuse to turn on the heat when it is 70 degrees outside, but it takes a while for the temperature in my apartment to get back to normal on its own.

The Grove is literally right next door to Farmers Market, and you can easily walk back and forth between the two of them in a short span of time.  One hour won't give you much time to see too much, but you can walk between the two places with ease.  In fact, the Farmers Market is essentially made up of the inner, historical section -- which is where a lot of the mom & pop/family-run stands are (Magee's, Bryan's Pit BBQ, Gill's Old Fashioned Ice Cream, Patsy D'Amore's, the Gumbo Pot, Littlejohn's English Toffee, Charlie's, etc.) -- and the outer section, which features newer restaurants and shops (Dylan's Candy Bar, Marmalade Café, Coffee Bean & Tea Leaf, etc.).  

If you are walking along the path from the outer section of Farmers Market you will eventually walk right into The Grove.  That outer part of FM transitions nicely into The Grove, and it's easy to think that certain parts of FM are actually The Grove, when they are really part of FM.  The American Girl store/café is part of The Grove.

The Grove is where a lot of celebrities go to shop, so keep watch for any familiar faces hidden behind sunglasses and baseball caps!




poppinspal said:


> Last winter was horrible, awful. My friend moved back to California a year earlier then planned to avoid the winter!!
> 
> I actually love the snow and have fun in it. It is great but I am a nervous driver in bad weather so that's difficult. That's why when I bought my new car I got four wheel drive.
> 
> I do looove fake Disney snow though. I don't know why but snow on Main Street in Disney World is one of my favorite things.



*poppinspal --*

The fake Disney snow (or teeny tiny bubbles) is fun -- sometimes it seems to be a little more visible and noticeable than other times, and sometimes it is so faint it can barely be seen.  There is also a smell of either gingerbread or cocoa or some sort of holiday aroma on Main Street when the snow falls.





Misskitty3 said:


> Sherry - Thank you for this awesome thread!  Your insight and knowledge is so helpful!!
> 
> I will try to post a picture or two over the weekend.  If not, I will post a few next week, once we are back!!!



*Misskitty3 --*

Thank you for the kind words, and you're very welcome!  I hope that your holiday trip is a successful, rewarding one!





tksbaskets said:


> Three cheers for *Sherry*!!  Not that our theme weeks and days are done I can't wait to start seeing pictures from people at DL this Christmas season!  Hope you can report in *Misskitty3*. I'll be vicariously traveling with this thread until we go in December.



*TK --*

Thanks!

Did you see the photo of the Downtown Disney tree that *Pheran* posted here a few days ago?  The tree had just gone up and was in the process of being decorated (there was no ice rink around it yet).  In my opinion, it appeared to be back in its "regular" DTD spot, slightly closer to the Disneyland Hotel -- which is where it was pre-ice rink arrival in 2012.  The tree was totally gone from DTD in 2012, and then last year it was placed in the center of the rink and moved right outside of Earl of Sandwich, basically.  

This year's DTD tree looks as though it is back in its 2011 location, but I could be wrong.  It's hard to get a sense of exactly how close to the DLH it is in a photo.  It made me wonder if the tree is going to be moved closer to EoS, with the ice rink around it again, or if the tree is going to be separate from the rink?

Also, although I agreed with you and *Tracy/OHBelle* about _One Starry Christmas_ being a bit lackluster as far as Hallmark movies go (although it followed the same formula and all), and I already gave my in-depth review, did you notice that the movie drew big ratings for Hallmark?  

I was looking at a website called TV by the Numbers, and it said, "_Hallmark Channel’s annual Countdown to Christmas campaign is off and running, with One Starry Christmas, the network’s first original premiere of the season, averaging over 3.1 million total viewers and marking its highest-rated and most-watched opening weekend holiday debut of all time and top movie of 2014 to-date_."  See the article - *HERE*.

So, while that specific movie was not as good as I wanted it to be, for some reason, I'm glad that it brought in a lot of viewers -- and that the ratings keep growing for each year's Countdown -- because it means that the Countdowns to Christmas will keep happening as long as lots of people are tuning in!

Last year offered such a bounty of good movies in the Countdown -- more good ones than I even expected, to be honest -- that I kind of assumed that this year's crop of movies wouldn't measure up, but there are still 12 more of them to go (including the Hall of Fame movie on 11/30) so there's hope!  Also, there are 2 new ones on Movies & Mysteries, and new ones on UP, Ion and wherever else.




Mouseketeers4 said:


> Nope, just switched to PPH to save a little money.  I also have CCI as a new backup in case we want to save more.  Can't wait to enjoy the holiday season at the DLR!



*Mouseketeers4 --*

So you found some openings at PPH for this month?  That's encouraging!  It shows that there are rooms available -- even at the last minute, basically.  They may open up suddenly, and without warning, but they're there.



mlnbabies said:


> Is there a show before the lighting of the castle?



*minbabies --*

I think that *Jamie/DisneyJamieCA* has video of the Castle lighting and what leads up to it.   The Wintertime Enchantment Lighting is the little "show" in which the icicle lights turn on, but I can't find the times for it in last year's Times Guide and they may not be on the DLR website this year.  However, the Castle will light up!




lorijohnhill said:


> I am unfamiliar with the candy cane thing. Is there a difference in the handmade vs a regular candy cane?



*lorijohnhill --*

You will see some of the large candy canes sold in assorted candy shops in the 2 parks, and they will be wrapped in plastic.  Although they are probably made in the same way as the freshly made handmade ones, they are also probably made offsite, out of the parks.  People say that the fresh, handmade canes made in the parks taste better -- and the process of making them is what attracts onlookers.  It's a very tedious process to make them, which is why the schedule is limited.  The making of the candy canes was featured in Guy Fieri's special from 2008/2009, called _Guy's Disney Holiday_.  And in *this post*, look under Candy Cane Info and you will see DIS Unplugged's Nancy Johnson's blog about the candy canes and Guy Fieri!


----------



## rentayenta

Thanks for the pozole link Sherry.  Sad I'll miss it but neat they shared the recipe.


----------



## Sherry E

rentayenta said:


> Thanks for the pozole link Sherry.  Sad I'll miss it but neat they shared the recipe.



*Jenny --*

You won't miss it -- it's part of the Viva Navidad food offerings, and that will be happening when you're there!


----------



## rentayenta

Sherry E said:


> *Jenny --*
> 
> You won't miss it -- it's part of the Viva Navidad food offerings, and that will be happening when you're there!





Say what?!  I must have misread. I saw Eve/Day! Woot! I'm excited to try it. I really like pozole. There is a little Mexican market here with sort of a counter for dining and they make the best I've ever had. 


We're getting so close! The holidays are almost here.


----------



## disneygrandma

I know that I had read a section that had the "confirmed" and "not yet confirmed" activities, entertainment, etc.  But now I can't find it.  Would some one please direct me to it?

Thank you!


----------



## marlana323

disneygrandma said:


> I know that I had read a section that had the "confirmed" and "not yet confirmed" activities, entertainment, etc.  But now I can't find it.  Would some one please direct me to it?
> 
> Thank you!



Hi Disneygrandma!  Here is a link:  
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=52522272&postcount=2449

Hopefully I did that right.


----------



## hclifford

Does anyone know if World of Color: Winter Dreams will be up and running the weekend of Nov 15-16. I know the disneyland website still says just world of color but I also heard that all the Christmas stuff should be ready by the 13th.  I know the post at the beginning of this thread says probably beginning Nov 13, wasn't sure if anything was confirmed yet! Have yet to see that one and would love the full Xmas experience!


----------



## blackjackdelta

The Hilton





Christmas Parade




















Toon town








































Christmas WOC





















Jack


----------



## Orbitron

*Christmas at our home*


----------



## Sherry E

Did everyone see this latest Parks Blog?:

*"Dateline Adventureland: Holiday Shipment Lost in the Jungle at Disneyland Park" -- Disney Parks Blog; posted on November 6th, 2014 by Tallahassee Glover, Adventureland Correspondent*


​


----------



## Briarmom

I'm looking at the DL site and seeing that MuppetVision 3D, Storybook Canal, and Casey Jr are all going to be in refurb the week before Christmas? 

The hours still aren't up, but I do see that info.


----------



## Sherry E

Absolutely beautiful photos, *Orbitron* and *blackjackdelta*!!




rentayenta said:


> Say what?!  I must have misread. I saw Eve/Day! Woot! I'm excited to try it. I really like pozole. There is a little Mexican market here with sort of a counter for dining and they make the best I've ever had.
> 
> 
> We're getting so close! The holidays are almost here.




*Jenny --*

I think that the pozole is only available at Rancho del Zocalo in DL for Christmas Eve and Day, but it's available in DCA for Viva Navidad all holiday season long.






disneygrandma said:


> I know that I had read a section that had the "confirmed" and "not yet confirmed" activities, entertainment, etc.  But now I can't find it.  Would some one please direct me to it?
> 
> Thank you!



*disneygrandma --*

*marlana323* linked you to the correct post of the Official/Unofficial info that we know so far.  

I have also added a link to that post in the Dates/Days/Events to Remember section of page 1 as well, just so it will always be easy to find.

Welcome to the Superthread!





marlana323 said:


> Hi Disneygrandma!  Here is a link:
> http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=52522272&postcount=2449
> 
> Hopefully I did that right.



*marlana323 --*

Yes, indeed!  Correct link!  And it's now linked through the Dates to Remember post on page 1 as well, so we/I can't lose track of it!




hclifford said:


> Does anyone know if World of Color: Winter Dreams will be up and running the weekend of Nov 15-16. I know the disneyland website still says just world of color but I also heard that all the Christmas stuff should be ready by the 13th.  I know the post at the beginning of this thread says probably beginning Nov 13, wasn't sure if anything was confirmed yet! Have yet to see that one and would love the full Xmas experience!



*hclifford --*

Welcome!  The holiday season is officially beginning one week from today, so if Winter Dreams didn't begin on 11/13 it would most likely begin on 11/14.  (Last year it began on the first Friday after the holidays had already begun.)  I am certain that it will be going on during your 11/15 - 11/16 dates, as that's a weekend and a lot of people will be there.




Briarmom said:


> I'm looking at the DL site and seeing that MuppetVision 3D, Storybook Canal, and Casey Jr are all going to be in refurb the week before Christmas?
> 
> The hours still aren't up, but I do see that info.



*Briarmom --*

Well, most likely, MuppetVision is going down for the rumored _Frozen_ sing-along deal that is supposed to be installed there (which is supposedly all part of a _Frozen_ takeover of Hollywood Land in DCA, not scheduled to open until December 20).  None of this has been announced or publicized by Disney, of course -- and that is important to reiterate -- but this has been the big rumor swirling around for a while now (courtesy of MiceAge).

The Storybook Land Canal boats and Casey Jr. close every year -- but they used to close in November and then open for Thanksgiving and stay open for the rest of the holiday season.  Last year and this year the closures have been different.  Last year, SBL closed in November, opened in time for Thanksgiving weekend, and then closed again.  It didn't open until mid-December.  

My personal hunch is that -- and this is _not_ a rumor, and is certainly _not_ anything official whatsoever -- the SBL ride is going to have a new addition.  Probably a mini-Arendelle.  I am thinking that a mini-_Frozen_ something-or-other is going to be thrown into the SBL ride (maybe even a mini-Ice Palace), and it will be timed to open when the other _Frozen_ stuff opens in Hollywood Land, so Disney can put out a press release and a Parks Blog or two, announcing all of the new _Frozen_ additions to the parks.  

I could be totally wrong and way off base, but that's my hunch.


----------



## crystal1313

Are the mini themes still going on?  I see people posting photos, but I don't see the post for the theme (and I'm probably totally missing it!).  I'm so behind in this thread!


----------



## egritz

crystal1313 said:


> Are the mini themes still going on?  I see people posting photos, but I don't see the post for the theme (and I'm probably totally missing it!).  I'm so behind in this thread!



Daily mini-themes are done, we are in the final weeks which is Holiday Cornucopia


----------



## Sherry E

crystal1313 said:


> Are the mini themes still going on?  I see people posting photos, but I don't see the post for the theme (and I'm probably totally missing it!).  I'm so behind in this thread!



The mini-themes are over.  I was waiting and waiting for you to post for the Candlelight Ceremony & Processional mini-theme this past Sunday, and you never did!

Right now we are in the final "Holiday Cornucopia (A Few of My Favorite Things)" theme week (through Sunday, 11/9), and I'll choose the 2 gift card winners on the morning of 11/10.  The Theme Week Intro post is -- *HERE*.


​


----------



## DisneylandPlanner

Finally the Disneyland page is getting up to date on schedules and info. yippy got all my reservation changed to reflect new time so I am ready to go come on Dec 3rd!!!!


----------



## ambarano

Does anyone know where I can get ride closure information? Looking to be in disneyland jan/feb 2015-


----------



## crystal1313

Sherry E said:


> The mini-themes are over.  I was waiting and waiting for you to post for the Candlelight Ceremony & Processional mini-theme this past Sunday, and you never did!
> 
> Right now we are in the final "Holiday Cornucopia (A Few of My Favorite Things)" theme week (through Sunday, 11/9), and I'll choose the 2 gift card winners on the morning of 11/10.  The Theme Week Intro post is -- *HERE*.
> 
> 
> ​



Thank you!  So sorry!  Weekends have been crazy for us lately.  We are in the middle of renovating/painting/DIY and trying to get it done before our Dec trip.  I didn't even see on Sunday


----------



## Sherry E

ambarano said:


> Does anyone know where I can get ride closure information? Looking to be in disneyland jan/feb 2015-



*ambarano --*

I don't think anything is fully updated into February yet (though I could be wrong), but wdwinfo.com (our parent website) has a list of ride closures that may help a little bit -- HERE.


----------



## OHBelle

I just booked the Holiday Tour for December 5!  I can't believe I forgot to do it yesterday!  I still got the time I wanted so it is all good.  I am very happy they offer a 20% discount with my Disney Visa.  That leaves more money for goodies!





Sherry E said:


> Did everyone see this latest Parks Blog?:
> 
> *"Dateline Adventureland: Holiday Shipment Lost in the Jungle at Disneyland Park" -- Disney Parks Blog; posted on November 6th, 2014 by Tallahassee Glover, Adventureland Correspondent*
> 
> 
> ​



Thanks for sharing! It looks like fun!


----------



## Sherry E

OHBelle said:


> I just booked the Holiday Tour for December 5!  I can't believe I forgot to do it yesterday!  I still got the time I wanted so it is all good.  I am very happy they offer a 20% discount with my Disney Visa.  That leaves more money for goodies!



*Tracy --*

That's great!  One more thing out of the way, right?

Did you see my "review"/reply to you after I finally sat down to watch _One Starry Christmas -- *HERE*_?  

Somehow I am sensing that this coming Saturday's movie on Hallmark -- _The Nine Lives of Christmas_ -- won't be that great.  For one thing, I don't really like the guy in it.  Another issue is that often times I don't like "pet movies."  I love animals, but movies that feature too many scenes with the pets usually annoy me (except for in rare circumstances).  

There's another Hallmark pet movie coming up soon -- _The Christmas Shepherd_ -- and still _another_ one, _One Christmas Eve_. 

Too many pet movies.  I prefer the nice holiday-comedy-romance movies, or the movies with the kindly nanny/housekeepers, or the movies in which someone gets hold of a bit of magic and uses it for the wrong reasons, which means the magic goes awry.  I also like the movies where the leads have to swap houses.  

I even like the movies in which curmudgeonly people end up in some town that is 100% drenched in Christmas, much to their annoyance.

The pet movies bore me, though.

So, for this weekend's brand new holiday fare, I am holding out hope for Hallmark's _A Cookie Cutter Christmas_ on Sunday, 11/9, and _Naughty & Nice_ on the UP Channel (on Sunday afternoon, 11/9), starring Haylie Duff and Maureen McCormick.

And... _Snow Bride_ is on tonight -- finally!  I think that _Let it Snow_ is on tomorrow!  _A Very Merry Mix-Up_ is on over the weekend!


----------



## dec2009mama

OHBelle said:


> I just booked the Holiday Tour for December 5!  I can't believe I forgot to do it yesterday!  I still got the time I wanted so it is all good.  I am very happy they offer a 20% discount with my Disney Visa.  That leaves more money for goodies!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for sharing! It looks like fun!



I booked the holiday tour yesterday as well 
We are going on Dec 5th too -- which tour time did you book?


----------



## rentayenta

Did you all see the new F! FP and dining options? Looks similar to WoC's options.  Able to book starting Nov 12.


----------



## katcharlwood

rentayenta said:


> Did you all see the new F! FP and dining options? Looks similar to WoC's options.  Able to book starting Nov 12.



Ooooh where?? Please can you provide a link?! I can only see the Dessert package? Xxxx


----------



## figment_jii

katcharlwood said:


> Ooooh where?? Please can you provide a link?! I can only see the Dessert package? Xxxx



_pudinhd_ has the links in his post over on the Fantasmic! Fastpass! thread:
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=52586118&postcount=20


----------



## pudinhd

katcharlwood said:


> Ooooh where?? Please can you provide a link?! I can only see the Dessert package? Xxxx



http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/blo...sneyland-park/

Disneyland park guests will be able to experience the popular nighttime spectacular Fantasmic! with new viewing options beginning December 12. Similar to the options for World of Color at Disney California Adventure park, Fantasmic! will feature reserved and stand-by viewing as well as several all-new dining packages. This new reserved viewing will give guests more time to enjoy other entertainment and attractions across the Disneyland Resort.

Beginning December 12, a Fantasmic! FASTPASS will be required to gain access to the shows reserved viewing space. Beginning at Disneyland park opening, Fantasmic! FASTPASS distribution will take place along Big Thunder Trail in Frontierland. They will be distributed on a first-come, first-served basis until one hour prior to show time or while supplies last, whichever comes first. Each Fantasmic! FASTPASS will indicate the assigned showtime, suggested return time and assigned viewing section. Also, a non-ticketed area will be available in the Fantasmic! viewing area each night for limited stand-by viewing on a first-come, first-served basis.

Guests will also have the option to receive a Fantasmic! FASTPASS with the purchase of new Fantasmic! dining packages, including dinner at Blue Bayou Restaurant, special table-service seating at River Belle Terrace, a new dessert party at Hungry Bear Restaurant, on-the-go options and more. Check out all of the new Fantasmic! dining packages here. (http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/blo...ning-packages/)

Reservations for December 12 and beyond will be available for booking beginning November 12. Space is limited for these experiences, so advance reservations are recommended online at disneyland.com or by calling 714-781-DINE (714-781-3463).


----------



## OHBelle

Sherry E said:


> *Tracy --*
> 
> That's great!  One more thing out of the way, right?
> 
> Did you see my "review"/reply to you after I finally sat down to watch _One Starry Christmas -- *HERE*_?
> 
> Somehow I am sensing that this coming Saturday's movie on Hallmark -- _The Nine Lives of Christmas_ -- won't be that great.  For one thing, I don't really like the guy in it.  Another issue is that often times I don't like "pet movies."  I love animals, but movies that feature too many scenes with the pets usually annoy me (except for in rare circumstances).
> 
> There's another Hallmark pet movie coming up soon -- _The Christmas Shepherd_ -- and still _another_ one, _One Christmas Eve_.
> 
> Too many pet movies.  I prefer the nice holiday-comedy-romance movies, or the movies with the kindly nanny/housekeepers, or the movies in which someone gets hold of a bit of magic and uses it for the wrong reasons, which means the magic goes awry.  I also like the movies where the leads have to swap houses.
> 
> I even like the movies in which curmudgeonly people end up in some town that is 100% drenched in Christmas, much to their annoyance.
> 
> The pet movies bore me, though.
> 
> So, for this weekend's brand new holiday fare, I am holding out hope for Hallmark's _A Cookie Cutter Christmas_ on Sunday, 11/9, and _Naughty & Nice_ on the UP Channel (on Sunday afternoon, 11/9), starring Haylie Duff and Maureen McCormick.
> 
> And... _Snow Bride_ is on tonight -- finally!  I think that _Let it Snow_ is on tomorrow!  _A Very Merry Mix-Up_ is on over the weekend!




*Sherry*
I missed your review/reply!  I totally agree with your opinions on the movie.  Especially about the lead actress being too smiley and perky.  Just didn't work in this movie!

I have set the DVR to record _The Nine Live of Christmas_, but I am not holding out much hope for it.  I am not a huge cat fan (I don't hate them just not a huge fan).  I am hit or miss when it comes to pet movies.  Sometimes I adore them, sometimes I am just bored by them.  Hopefully the "pet" movies turn out to be more hits than misses.

I like the same types of movies as you.  The holiday-comedy-romance are usually my favorite.  I watched Trading Christmas yesterday, where the leads trade houses and I loved it!

I am more hopeful for _A Cookie Cutter Christmas_.  I like the lead actress, Erin Krakow.  I am also a huge cookie baker at the holidays, so that holds my interest.

Good movies are coming on this weekend!  Yay! _A Very Merry Mix-Up_ and _Let it Snow_ are among my favorites!

Thanks for the heads up on _Naughty or Nice_ on UP.  I always forget to look at that channel.  While looking to record that movie, I noticed _Guess Who's Coming to Christmas_ would be on Sunday as well.  I set it to record, as I remember you said you enjoyed it.  My husband is traveling next week, so I will be able to get in more Christmas movies than usual. 





dec2009mama said:


> I booked the holiday tour yesterday as well
> We are going on Dec 5th too -- which tour time did you book?



Congratulations!  We are booked for the 2:50 tour.  Have you ever been on it before?  It will be our first time and I cannot wait!


----------



## Sherry E

And, hey -- at least the Disneyland website is now actually mentioning Jingle Cruise as part of the Holiday offerings!  For a long time there was no mention of it, even after Erin confirmed that it was coming back this year!


Plus, there's finally a start and end date for Olaf's _Frozen_ Ice Rink -- November 13th - February 22, 2015!!!  (Well, actually it says February 22, _2014_ is the cutoff date, but we will assume it is a typo!)  I guess the Avengers Marathon is going to have to work around it.

The Winter Village section finally says "November 13, 2014 through February 22, 2015."

And there is a finally a start date for Viva Navidad -- 11/13 as well.


So that's good!  It's nice of Disney to give us a lot of notice, seeing that the holiday season starts in only one week.


​


----------



## meljensmom

OHBelle said:


> Congratulations!  We are booked for the 2:50 tour.  Have you ever been on it before?  It will be our first time and I cannot wait!



We are planning on doing the tour when we go for Christmas.  Can you tell me the different time slots that are available to choose from?  Want to be informed before I call 30 days out.  

Thanks!


----------



## dec2009mama

OHBelle said:


> Congratulations!  We are booked for the 2:50 tour.  Have you ever been on it before?  It will be our first time and I cannot wait!




We are on the 2:45 tour -- we got the last 3 spots in the time slot the CM told me
We haven't done this tour before we we did Discover the Magic with our 4 year old in August and had a great time!
I hope he doesn't get bored on this tour -- i'm stoked to get a spot for the parade and some treats!


----------



## OHBelle

meljensmom said:


> We are planning on doing the tour when we go for Christmas.  Can you tell me the different time slots that are available to choose from?  Want to be informed before I call 30 days out.
> 
> Thanks!



I'm not sure if it is the same every day, but tours were offered at _12:00, 12:05, 12:10, 2:45, 2:50 and 2:55_ on the day I wanted to go.  I checked them on the Disneyland website before I called. I hope that helps!


----------



## OHBelle

dec2009mama said:


> We are on the 2:45 tour -- we got the last 3 spots in the time slot the CM told me
> We haven't done this tour before we we did Discover the Magic with our 4 year old in August and had a great time!
> I hope he doesn't get bored on this tour -- i'm stoked to get a spot for the parade and some treats!



I bet your 4 year old will like it, especially since rides, treats and a spot to sit during the parade are included!  I am really looking forward to it!  Enjoy!!


----------



## PHXscuba

I will throw in a few photos that didn't make it into the other theme weeks for whatever reason ...

























​
I made the gingerbread Mickeys (from the Disneyland recipe) last Christmas and boy were they tasty!! But everything's better shaped like Mickey!

PHXscuba 

p.s. I am loving the FP-for-Fantasmic choice. Been a long time coming!


----------



## meljensmom

OHBelle said:


> I'm not sure if it is the same every day, but tours were offered at _12:00, 12:05, 12:10, 2:45, 2:50 and 2:55_ on the day I wanted to go.  I checked them on the Disneyland website before I called. I hope that helps!



Thank you!  This helps me kind of plan what we want to ask for (and hopefully get!)


----------



## revwog1974

Should I assume that the new Fantastic Fastpass dining packages option are why the Blue Bayou has been unavailable for most of December?  

Fantasmic Fastpasses.  This is an interesting new wrinkle to my plans.


----------



## Sherry E

*PHX *-- I agree.  Everything is better when it's shaped like Mickey!


​




revwog1974 said:


> Should I assume that the new Fantastic Fastpass dining packages option are why the Blue Bayou has been unavailable for most of December?
> 
> Fantasmic Fastpasses.  This is an interesting new wrinkle to my plans.



*revwog1974 --*

Good thinking. I think you're on to something.  This new Fantasmic FP deal probably explains a lot about why the reservations for BB were iffy, as well as the reservations for Café Orleans and the BBQ at one point (I am going to assume that at some stage of the game, Disney thought that it would use Café Orleans and the BBQ as part of the F! FP package and blocked the reservations temporarily, and then changed the plan mid-stream).


----------



## revwog1974

I think my group may try for one of the FP dinner options if we can get in on Christmas Eve or Christmas Day.  Does anyone know what time Disney Dining starts taking calls?  I assume I'll need to get in first thing if I want reservations for the new thing on a high priority day.


----------



## hclifford

[QUOTE

*hclifford --*

Welcome!  The holiday season is officially beginning one week from today, so if Winter Dreams didn't begin on 11/13 it would most likely begin on 11/14.  (Last year it began on the first Friday after the holidays had already begun.)  I am certain that it will be going on during your 11/15 - 11/16 dates, as that's a weekend and a lot of people will be there.
[/QUOTE]

Thanks so much!  You made my day


----------



## WestMom2two

9 days for us! I can't believe its already here! Ive been planning since January and It almost seems unreal its next Saturday that we leave! Its also just crazy that its November is here. It can all slow down now please lol


----------



## mvf-m11c

revwog1974 said:


> Does anyone know what time Disney Dining starts taking calls?  I assume I'll need to get in first thing if I want reservations for the new thing on a high priority day.



You can make a dining reservation 60 days in advance prior to your visit at the restaurant you plan on eating at. Disney has it's phone open at 7am to 9pm Pacific Time. You can also go on the Disneyland website and make a reservation.


----------



## Sherry E

*I love that the Disney Parks Blog is in full holiday mode now -- complete with their festive retro Disney Parks Blog graphic and holiday cover photo!

In fact, Jingle Cruise opens today at WDW (not at DLR).  See the post HERE.  

I suspect that our Jingle Cruise at DLR will soft open before 11/14 -- it may be open on 11/13, or even prior to that.*



*In Peppermint Pandemonium news (a.k.a. seasonal/holiday foods and items hitting restaurants and store shelves near you!), new on the scene are (courtesy of The Impulsive Buy):

1.  Duff Goldman's line of Charm City Cakes baking mixes -- Holly Jolly cake mix; Candy Cane cake mix; and Holiday Swirls sugar cookie mix.  Duff also put out a Halloween mix as well;

2.  Kroger's Pumpkin-flavored dairy whipped topping;

3.  Dunkin' Donuts' Sugar Cookie and Snickerdoodle Lattes!!  Of course, they also make Peppermint Mochas, but I think that you can find those at any place that sells any kind of coffee for the holidays -- even McDonalds makes a peppermint mocha!; and

4.  Kroger's Candy Cane double-filled sandwich cookies (that look like Oreos)!;



If anyone sees Gingerbread Oreos at any of their stores this year, let me know!  They were sold for the last couple of holiday seasons, but I wonder if they were discontinued, just as the Candy Corn Oreos were.  The Gingerbread Oreos have gotten such good reviews that I must try them!
*


*In 3 days (Monday, 11/10) I will pick the 2 winners from our photo contributors to the Theme Week Countdown!  We are currently in our "Holiday Cornucopia/These Are a Few of My Favorite Things" theme week -- which is the final theme week of the Countdown -- so if you have not already posted your photos for it, get them in by Sunday night at 11:59 p.m., P.S.T., so you can earn one more entry into the random draw for the Disney gift card.

Remember, also, that the Holiday Cornucopia photos don't have to be from Disneyland Resort -- they can be any kind of holiday or wintry photo from anywhere, as long as the photos belong to you and are your property (in other words, no photos found around the Internet, on Disney websites, etc.)!*

​


----------



## crystal1313

For you Sherry!


----------



## Pheran

Holiday parades and fireworks starting today!  Question - is there any kind of pre-show before the fireworks with a castle lighting, similar to what happens at WDW?  If so, what time is this?


----------



## figment_jii

Well...at least we now know that Frozen will be in the Christmas Parade.  They didn't mention if it would be as a pre-parade or actually in the parade...
http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/bl...ith-frozen-additions-and-returning-favorites/


----------



## longtimedisneylurker

figment_jii said:


> Well...at least we now know that Frozen will be in the Christmas Parade.  They didn't mention if it would be as a pre-parade or actually in the parade...
> http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/bl...ith-frozen-additions-and-returning-favorites/



The Christmas Parade probably wanted their float back. Wonder what Mickey and Minnie will be doing this year instead of ice skating?


----------



## figment_jii

longtimedisneylurker said:


> The Christmas Parade probably wanted their float back. Wonder what Mickey and Minnie will be doing this year instead of ice skating?



Given that, I wonder if they'll do anything to make the Frozen float look holiday-themed or will they just put it in as is?  It'll be interesting to see!  I thought I read a rumor that Mickey and Minnie will be taking over the Mrs. Claus float...I guess we'll know for sure in a few hours (assuming someone is there today and reports back here!)!


----------



## Sherry E

*I can never figure out if the Parks Blog gets its info from Disneyland News, or vice versa, or if both sources just tap into the same general Disneyland well of info...

"Disneyland Resort Welcomes Anna and Elsa from ‘Frozen’ to ‘A Christmas Fantasy’ Parade as Holiday Season Begins Nov. 13, Featuring ‘Holiday Magic’ Fireworks and ‘World of Color – Winter Dreams’" -- Disneyland News; posted on November 7, 2014*


*I can't wait for the Elf Mickey popcorn buckets!*


​

*



"The six-foot-high gingerbread house in the spacious lobby of Disney’s Grand Californian Hotel & Spa is large enough for hot chocolate to be sold from its window."

Click to expand...



Aaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhh!  Yessssssssss!  I cannot wait for this new gingerbread house!!!!!!!!!!!!   (I wonder if this means that the giant fake gingerbread Castle will be gone from the lobby of the Disneyland Hotel this year, since the GCH is getting the new gingerbread action.   And... will there still be smaller gingerbread houses in Storytellers Café and in White Water Snacks?)*


See more at: http://disneylandnews.com/2014/11/07/disneyland-resort


----------



## figment_jii

Sherry E said:


> I can't wait for the Elf Mickey popcorn buckets!


Me too!!!  And the drinking stein...!


----------



## mom2rtk

figment_jii said:


> Me too!!!  And the drinking stein...!



Me three!


----------



## Sherry E

Am I the only one excited about the giant gingerbread house (selling hot chocolate) in the GCH lobby?  I have been waiting for something like that to happen at the GCH for years.

And... am I the only one wondering where, exactly, the gingerbread house will go in the GCH lobby -- assuming the giant tree stays in place?  Where would the house go?  Can they both fit in the center of the lobby, or would the sofas and chairs have to be moved?

And, more importantly, when will this glorious new bit of holiday décor at the GCH go up?  Will it be in place by 11/13?  Or will it be later, as usual?


----------



## kylie71

Me 4!!!  
Yes, I am wondering which corner it will be in?  The exit towards Storytellers?  Or over by Hearthstone? Or maybe near the gift shop?   New PHOTO'S!   are awating us!  
--Lori


----------



## figment_jii

Sherry E said:


> Am I the only one excited about the giant gingerbread house selling hot chocolate in the GCH lobby?  I have been waiting for something like that to happen at the GCH for years.


I reserve judgement until I _see_ the house!  I'm excited that they're getting a real gingerbread house, but I have mixed emotions about it because it's going to be "function" (sell stuff).  The Grand Floridan has a "function" gingerbread house in their lobby and while it is the biggest, you could see a lot of the plywood structure underneath.  I think because it had to double as an operating structure, it had to be structurally strong enough to withstand having people in it!  So it looked more like a plywood structure with gingerbread and other elements attached.  Hopefully the one at the GCH will be structural sound without sacrificing the gingerbread house look!


----------



## Sherry E

figment_jii said:


> I reserve judgement until I _see_ the house!  I'm excited that they're getting a real gingerbread house, but I have mixed emotions about it because it's going to be "function" (sell stuff).  The Grand Floridan has a "function" gingerbread house in their lobby and while it is the biggest, you could see a lot of the plywood structure underneath.  I think because it had to double as an operating structure, it had to be structurally strong enough to withstand having people in it!  So it looked more like a plywood structure with gingerbread and other elements attached.  Hopefully the one at the GCH will be structural sound without sacrificing the gingerbread house look!



*figment_jii --*

Oh, that's a good point.  Plywood is not very whimsical and merry.  Whenever I've read about the house at the GF I wondered how it was able to stay intact while people shopped in it.

The Disneyland Hotel towers probably have better spaces for the gingerbread house-hot chocolate window.   I don't know where it would go in the GCH lobby without moving some things around, but we'll see.  However, I am assuming someone at DLR finally said, "Hey!  Let's do what the Grand Floridian has been doing!"

Last year I wondered if the giant fake gingerbread Castle (with the piped in gingerbread smell) in the DLH Fantasy Tower lobby was going to be a sign of things to come, and if the DLH might be getting its own real gingerbread Castle in the future.  

So, imagine my surprise upon reading that the giant gingerbread structure is actually going to be at the GCH after all!

I hope the reindeer are back out in front of the GCH -- and I hope that the small gingerbread houses at Storytellers and in WWS return as well.  The world cannot have too many gingerbread structures invading Disney hotels!


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

Sherry E said:


> I can never figure out if the Parks Blog gets its info from Disneyland News, or vice versa, or if both sources just tap into the same general Disneyland well of info...  "Disneyland Resort Welcomes Anna and Elsa from ‘Frozen’ to ‘A Christmas Fantasy’ Parade as Holiday Season Begins Nov. 13, Featuring ‘Holiday Magic’ Fireworks and ‘World of Color – Winter Dreams’" -- Disneyland News; posted on November 7, 2014  I can't wait for the Elf Mickey popcorn buckets!       Aaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhh!  Yessssssssss!  I cannot wait for this new gingerbread house!!!!!!!!!!!!   (I wonder if this means that the giant fake gingerbread Castle will be gone from the lobby of the Disneyland Hotel this year, since the GCH is getting the new gingerbread action.   And... will there still be smaller gingerbread houses in Storytellers Café and in White Water Snacks?)  See more at: http://disneylandnews.com/2014/11/07/disneyland-resort




Woohoo! I wonder if it will up for our trip in 1.5 weeks! I will definitely report back. I hope it doesn't move the tree or take away from the grandness though.   And I agree, I wonder what this means for the one at the DLH. It was fun there, but did block the entrance to the lobby, honestly. Not by itself, but with the PP photographer and everybody trying to get pictures.   I am so excited for our trip!!!

ETA: I read the article - do you think Elsa & Anna are actually going to be a part of the parade or continue with the pre-parade? I would love to see them IN the parade.


----------



## dolphingirl47

Sherry E said:


> *I can never figure out if the Parks Blog gets its info from Disneyland News, or vice versa, or if both sources just tap into the same general Disneyland well of info...
> 
> "Disneyland Resort Welcomes Anna and Elsa from Frozen to A Christmas Fantasy Parade as Holiday Season Begins Nov. 13, Featuring Holiday Magic Fireworks and World of Color  Winter Dreams" -- Disneyland News; posted on November 7, 2014*
> 
> 
> *I can't wait for the Elf Mickey popcorn buckets!*
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> *
> 
> 
> Aaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhh!  Yessssssssss!  I cannot wait for this new gingerbread house!!!!!!!!!!!!   (I wonder if this means that the giant fake gingerbread Castle will be gone from the lobby of the Disneyland Hotel this year, since the GCH is getting the new gingerbread action.   And... will there still be smaller gingerbread houses in Storytellers Café and in White Water Snacks?)*
> 
> 
> See more at: http://disneylandnews.com/2014/11/07/disneyland-resort



I am seriously excited about this. I love all the huge Gingerbread structures at the WDW resorts.

Corinna


----------



## figment_jii

Sherry E said:


> Oh, that's a good point.  Plywood is not very whimsical and merry.  Whenever I've read about the house at the GF I wondered how it was able to stay intact while people shopped in it.


Guests didn't actually shop inside the GF's gingerbread house.  It had a window from which CMs sold the items.  So only CMs were inside the actual gingerbread house.  I wonder if it'll be up by the start of the Holiday season next week!


----------



## crystal1313

Personal Disneyland shopper on FB has a photo of the Elf popcorn bucket:

https://www.facebook.com/PersonalDl...0091307072400/736432063104985/?type=1&theater


----------



## figment_jii

crystal1313 said:


> Personal Disneyland shopper on FB has a photo of the Elf popcorn bucket:
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/PersonalDl...0091307072400/736432063104985/?type=1&theater



Cute!


----------



## Sherry E

crystal1313 said:


> Personal Disneyland shopper on FB has a photo of the Elf popcorn bucket:
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/PersonalDl...0091307072400/736432063104985/?type=1&theater



The real question is -- did Mickey go to the Elf name site and get his Elf name?  Lol.

I'm sure you are now seeing that you made a good choice by deciding to skip Halloween Time and go for the holidays instead, *Crystal*!  More bang for your buck; more holiday merriment all over the place; just more fun to be had!!


----------



## petals

crystal1313 said:


> Personal Disneyland shopper on FB has a photo of the Elf popcorn bucket:
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/PersonalDl...0091307072400/736432063104985/?type=1&theater




OMG he's cool. I think I prefere the Santa one but he's still cool.


----------



## Brunolvr

I read somewhere that Walt's apartment has been closed for refurbishment (at least in September/October) and that the tour went to the "Dream Suite" instead.  

Does anyone know if the tour now goes to Walt's apartment?


----------



## tksbaskets

Sherry E said:


> Am I the only one excited about the giant gingerbread house (selling hot chocolate) in the GCH lobby?  I have been waiting for something like that to happen at the GCH for years.
> 
> And... am I the only one wondering where, exactly, the gingerbread house will go in the GCH lobby -- assuming the giant tree stays in place?  Where would the house go?  Can they both fit in the center of the lobby, or would the sofas and chairs have to be moved?
> 
> And, more importantly, when will this glorious new bit of holiday décor at the GCH go up?  Will it be in place by 11/13?  Or will it be later, as usual?



I'm excited!!



crystal1313 said:


> Personal Disneyland shopper on FB has a photo of the Elf popcorn bucket:
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/PersonalDl...0091307072400/736432063104985/?type=1&theater



It's adorable!


----------



## DisneylandPlanner

Sherry E said:


> Am I the only one excited about the giant gingerbread house (selling hot chocolate) in the GCH lobby?  I have been waiting for something like that to happen at the GCH for years.
> 
> And... am I the only one wondering where, exactly, the gingerbread house will go in the GCH lobby -- assuming the giant tree stays in place?  Where would the house go?  Can they both fit in the center of the lobby, or would the sofas and chairs have to be moved?
> 
> And, more importantly, when will this glorious new bit of holiday décor at the GCH go up?  Will it be in place by 11/13?  Or will it be later, as usual?



I read that and was not sure what to think. Because it stated selling hot chocolate, not gingerbread shingles. Here's hoping it will be awesome!!!

I am also interested in the drinking stein, but mostly the travel mug I love to use my travel mug all year long.


----------



## crystal1313

Sherry E said:


> The real question is -- did Mickey go to the Elf name site and get his Elf name?  Lol.
> 
> I'm sure you are now seeing that you made a good choice by deciding to skip Halloween Time and go for the holidays instead, *Crystal*!  More bang for your buck; more holiday merriment all over the place; just more fun to be had!!



Yeah Sherry!  We are SOOOOO excited!  We just love the parks at Christmas time!  And as a bonus this year, my mom is coming with us!  Yay!! She hasn't been with us during the holidays in a couple years, and has never seen BVS or Cars Land decorated.  So exciting!!


----------



## DisneylandPlanner

Sherry E said:


> The real question is -- did Mickey go to the Elf name site and get his Elf name?  Lol.



I could not help myself Mickey's Elf Name  . . . Melvis 

Melvis You share your name with a legend and one of the best singers ever to come out of Northpole. You can certainly live up to your name. Youre no stranger to passion and to following your dreams!


----------



## pudinhd

I have to admit, I am feeling a lot of jealousy that Disney World is getting Sandy Claws...  I mean, we have Haunted Mansion Holiday, so he should come, too!  

http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/bl...to-walt-disney-world-resort-for-the-holidays/


----------



## Sherry E

I love how, whenever Erin at the Disney Parks Blog posts about the holiday season, someone speaks up and tries to coax her to reveal the details of the (rumored) _Frozen_ stuff in DCA.  It happened when she put out the first holiday season Blog in September (announcing the dates), and it happened again today (in the Blog that *figment_jii* linked earlier).

Clearly, these people who are commenting under the Blogs must realize that Erin is not going to answer the _Frozen_-in-DCA questions until there has been an official announcement about it.  MiceAge is not an official source, and their rumors have not panned out probably 75% of the time.  Erin either doesn't have the answers about what's happening with _Frozen_ in DCA, OR all of the Disney news sources are holding off until a specific time before revealing anything.

​




Pheran said:


> Holiday parades and fireworks starting today!  Question - is there any kind of pre-show before the fireworks with a castle lighting, similar to what happens at WDW?  If so, what time is this?



*Pheran --*

The schedule for the Wintertime Enchantment Lighting -- which is what DLR has -- seems to be a mystery.  I don't see it on the DLR calendar at all, and I don't even see it in my Times Guide from December of 2013, but it was definitely happening every night.  In 2013 the Lighting was listed for certain dates on the calendar and not for others -- even though it was happening every night.  Maybe DLR just decided to leave it off of the calendar, for whatever reason, but it will still be happening.

Maybe *Bret/mvf-m11c* might remember the times?





figment_jii said:


> Given that, I wonder if they'll do anything to make the Frozen float look holiday-themed or will they just put it in as is?  It'll be interesting to see!  I thought I read a rumor that Mickey and Minnie will be taking over the Mrs. Claus float...I guess we'll know for sure in a few hours (assuming someone is there today and reports back here!)!



*figment_jii --*

Yes, DIS'er theggs4ever reported this rumor just recently, here:



theggs4ever said:


> Oh I see. Ok, well the article said that the ice skating float will now be Frozen themed and Mickey and Minnie will be moving to the float with Mrs. Claus (the baking float I believe it is). Poor Mrs. Claus is kicked out. I hope they find a place to keep her in the parade somewhere.






kylie71 said:


> Me 4!!!
> Yes, I am wondering which corner it will be in?  The exit towards Storytellers?  Or over by Hearthstone? Or maybe near the gift shop?   New PHOTO'S!   are awating us!
> --Lori



*Lori --*

Yes, indeed!  More photo opportunities, and more photos for the "Hotels" portion of the Theme Week Countdown next year!  (I'm always thinking ahead.)

Since I have not been to the Grand Floridian to see its gingerbread house/shop and have only seen photos of it, it's hard for me to put into perspective how large the GCH lobby is in comparison to the GF's lobby.  I only know what the GCH lobby looks like, and from what I know of it I am having a hard time visualizing where this 6-foot gingerbread house and hot cocoa counter will go!  If I were to see the GF's lobby in person and how the gingerbread house is set up there, it might give me some perspective on how it could work at the GCH.

It seems like, no matter where in the lobby the gingerbread house goes, something would have to be moved.  Some chairs or sofas might have to be moved.  Some of the other regular décor around the lobby might have to be moved.  The giant tree might even have to be moved over just a tad.

I am really looking forward to seeing how this works.





DisneyJamieCA said:


> Woohoo! I wonder if it will up for our trip in 1.5 weeks! I will definitely report back. I hope it doesn't move the tree or take away from the grandness though.   And I agree, I wonder what this means for the one at the DLH. It was fun there, but did block the entrance to the lobby, honestly. Not by itself, but with the PP photographer and everybody trying to get pictures.   I am so excited for our trip!!!
> 
> ETA: I read the article - do you think Elsa & Anna are actually going to be a part of the parade or continue with the pre-parade? I would love to see them IN the parade.



*Jamie --*

Of course, I don't know any more than you do about it, but my guess would be that Anna & Elsa would be an actual part of the parade.  I think that they would fit better in the theme/context of the Christmas Fantasy Parade.

I think that if the GF at WDW could have the gingerbread house in its lobby every year and still maintain its grandness, it could work at the GCH without messing up the overall theme and feel.  I am just not sure where -- logistically -- the house will go without things needing to be moved.  I don't think it was an overnight decision for DLR, though.  I mean, just last year they added in the reindeer at the entrance to the GCH, and the Castle in the Fantasy Tower lobby, and they could have done it at any point in the past.  They could have copied the GF's lobby gingerbread house idea years ago and didn't, so I am guessing a lot of thought was put into how and where it could work.

I do think that a giant gingerbread gift shop would be better suited for the Disneyland Hotel -- just because it's a fairly whimsical idea, and a playful one, and that seems to fit the theme of the DLH a bit better.  I think that there's a lot of good space that could be put to use around the different towers' lobbies as well -- and it wouldn't be a big thematic misstep to move a few chairs and tables to make room for the gingerbread house at the DLH.  

However -- maybe for the exact reasons you described (the photographers at the entrance and people trying to get photos) -- Disney's Enhancement Team decided that putting the real gingerbread house at the DLH would not work, since the fake one caused foot traffic at the entrance.  

I liked seeing the big Castle in that spot in that DLH Fantasy Tower, though -- even though it was fake, and had a fake piped-in smell of gingerbread.  I will be disappointed if it is gone this year -- although it will give me one more thing to add to the "Holidays Gone By" theme week in next year's Theme Week Countdown!  (See?  I'm always thinking ahead!)



dolphingirl47 said:


> I am seriously excited about this. I love all the huge Gingerbread structures at the WDW resorts.
> 
> Corinna



*Corinna --*

I hope that our gingerbread house will be a worthy enough counterpart to the GF's version, but I think it will be finding its footing in this first year, only selling hot chocolate and that's it.  If it turns out to be successful and not a nightmare in terms of causing crowds in the GCH lobby, and if it doesn't collapse into a giant plywood-gingerbread heap in the middle of the lobby, it will probably return in future years to sell more goodies.

I really enjoy the real (but small) gingerbread houses at Storytellers Café and White Water Snacks -- the smell is amazing when they are fresh -- but I fear that DLR may use up all of its "gingerbread budget"  on the 6-foot house in the GCH lobby and not make the smaller houses for those two restaurants. 




figment_jii said:


> Guests didn't actually shop inside the GF's gingerbread house.  It had a window from which CMs sold the items.  So only CMs were inside the actual gingerbread house.  I wonder if it'll be up by the start of the Holiday season next week!



*figment_jii --*

Does the GF house have 4 walls and a door for the CMs to enter?  Or is one side of it without a wall?

I would think that, if ever there were a time to get the hotels ready early in the season and not dilly dally until right before Thanksgiving, it would be when a new gingerbread house and hot cocoa counter were debuting at the GCH -- especially because that house has now been announced in a press release.  However, last year there were new decorations at all 3 hotels -- and those were not announced anywhere, ever.  People who went to DLR just found them.  But those decorations were up 9 days before Thanksgiving last year, so I think that our DLR hotels will be in holiday mode by at least 11/18 (but hopefully earlier than that!).



petals said:


> OMG he's cool. I think I prefere the Santa one but he's still cool.



*petals --*

I think that my favorite Christmas Mickey bucket is the Snowman Mickey from a few years ago (a photo of it is in the Merchandise post on page 1).  I like the Snowman a lot better than Santa.  I will have to look at the Elf up close.  I love the idea of Elf Mickey, but it doesn't look as cute as I'd hoped.




Brunolvr said:


> I read somewhere that Walt's apartment has been closed for refurbishment (at least in September/October) and that the tour went to the "Dream Suite" instead.
> 
> Does anyone know if the tour now goes to Walt's apartment?



*Brunolvr --*

You know, I heard the same thing you did -- that the Apartment was temporarily removed from the tour while some work was being done.  I am not sure what the status is on that -- I don't know if it is back in the tour now, or if it's the Suite that's on the tour.  I would hope that, for the busy holiday season, the Apartment is fixed up and ready for visitors!




DisneylandPlanner said:


> I read that and was not sure what to think. Because it stated selling hot chocolate, not gingerbread shingles. Here's hoping it will be awesome!!!
> 
> I am also interested in the drinking stein, but mostly the travel mug I love to use my travel mug all year long.



*DisneylandPlanner --*

My guess is that, if this year's house works out well and doesn't cause a confectionery disaster in the lobby of the GCH, it will be set up to sell singles and other treats in future years.  I think this will be a trial run.  





tksbaskets said:


> I'm excited!!
> 
> It's adorable!



*TK --*

Be sure to pop in with your reviews of _Nine Lives of Christmas_ and _A Cookie Cutter Christmas_ after the weekend!  Hopefully those will be better than _One Starry Christmas_!




crystal1313 said:


> Yeah Sherry!  We are SOOOOO excited!  We just love the parks at Christmas time!  And as a bonus this year, my mom is coming with us!  Yay!! She hasn't been with us during the holidays in a couple years, and has never seen BVS or Cars Land decorated.  So exciting!!



*Crystal --*

A lot of things have been added (to the parks, hotels and to DTD) since your mom last saw DLR for the holidays, so she will have a lot of new things to enjoy!

I can't wait for the season to officially kick off!

When is it acceptable to start saying "Happy Holidays" to people?




DisneylandPlanner said:


> I could not help myself Mickey's Elf Name  . . . Melvis
> 
> Melvis You share your name with a legend and one of the best singers ever to come out of Northpole. You can certainly live up to your name. You’re no stranger to passion and to following your dreams!



*DisneylandPlanner --*

Mickey = Melvis??    Good grief!  The Elf names just get more and more puzzling as time marches on.




pudinhd said:


> I have to admit, I am feeling a lot of jealousy that Disney World is getting Sandy Claws...  I mean, we have Haunted Mansion Holiday, so he should come, too!
> 
> http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/bl...to-walt-disney-world-resort-for-the-holidays/



*pudinhd --*

True, we should get Sandy Claws, but at least we have the HMH ride.  I'd rather have the HMH overlay than have Sandy Claws -- if it came down to it.  And now we are stealing the Grand Floridian lobby's gingerbread house idea too, so I think we're doing okay at DLR!


----------



## pudinhd

Sherry E said:


> *pudinhd --*
> 
> True, we should get Sandy Claws, but at least we have the HMH ride.  I'd rather have the HMH overlay than have Sandy Claws -- if it came down to it.  And now we are stealing the Grand Floridian lobby's gingerbread house idea too, so I think we're doing okay at DLR!



Very, very good points, as usual, Sherry!  I guess I should feel happy for them that they get a little bit of NBC!!


----------



## Sherry E

pudinhd said:


> Very, very good points, as usual, Sherry!  I guess I should feel happy for them that they get a little bit of NBC!!



I just hope that we can hang on to Haunted Mansion Holiday at DLR for years to come!  There are so many people who don't like it (or who don't like it for both Halloween Time and for the holidays) that I fear it will eventually be taken away and 'given' to WDW (although their version would probably have to be staged a little differently).


----------



## GeneralTso

I KNEW choosing Grand Californian for our Christmas trip was the way to go!!!
This is great news. It's going to be so cute. That lobby is just over the top anyway. You can't help but feel the Christmas spirit when you're in there. This addition is a fantastic idea. Looking forward to it


----------



## pudinhd

Sherry E said:


> I just hope that we can hang on to Haunted Mansion Holiday at DLR for years to come!  There are so many people who don't like it (or who don't like it for both Halloween Time and for the holidays) that I fear it will eventually be taken away and 'given' to WDW (although their version would probably have to be staged a little differently).



Please bite your tongue, knock on wood, throw salt over your shoulder, or whatever anyone might do...  Even thought I did not like NBC, I love, love, love HMH!!  Even more than the original!  (gasp!)  I would be sooooo sad to hear that it would go away!!!!!


----------



## siskaren

figment_jii said:


> The Grand Floridan has a "function" gingerbread house in their lobby and while it is the biggest, you could see a lot of the plywood structure underneath.



Interesting. I've seen it in person and I never thought the structure underneath was noticeable.


----------



## OHBelle

*What fun news has come out today!  We are planning on touring the hotels the first night we are there and now GCH will be first on my list!  A gingerbread house that sells hot chocolate......now that's my kind of place!
The popcorn Mickey Elf bucket is cute!  I like the pictures of the Mickey Santa ones better though.  I am getting more and more excited!  I think my husband thinks I have gone a bit Holiday Crazy!!
*


----------



## Sherry E

GeneralTso said:


> I KNEW choosing Grand Californian for our Christmas trip was the way to go!!!
> This is great news. It's going to be so cute. That lobby is just over the top anyway. You can't help but feel the Christmas spirit when you're in there. This addition is a fantastic idea. Looking forward to it



*GeneralTso --*

I think it's great news too!  I am hoping that, if done well and made to fit in with the theme of the GCH, the gingerbread house/hot cocoa counter will be a big hit!  Then again, I was gleeful when I saw the new reindeer figures outside of the GCH entrance last year!  I am happy with any and all new decorations that appear at the hotels.

Imagine the glorious aroma that will be wafting through the GCH lobby in the early days, when the house is still fresh!




pudinhd said:


> Please bite your tongue, knock on wood, throw salt over your shoulder, or whatever anyone might do...  Even thought I did not like NBC, I love, love, love HMH!!  Even more than the original!  (gasp!)  I would be sooooo sad to hear that it would go away!!!!!



*pudinhd --*

 I hope that we never lose HMH.  I think that it is too costly and too much of an investment (not to mention too popular of an attraction) for DLR to only keep it around for the holidays and not for Halloween Time too, or vice versa, but I know that a lot of the people who dislike HMH want it to be there for one season or the other, or not at all. 

Let's be honest -- Halloween Time needs HMH, because the offerings for that season are not as bountiful as they are for the holidays.  But you can't have the Holidays without HMH either.  Just like It's a Small World Holiday, Haunted Mansion Holiday is too much a part of seasonal merriment at DLR now.  There would be a huge void without it.


----------



## pudinhd

Sherry E said:


> *pudinhd --*
> 
> I hope that we never lose HMH.  I think that it is too costly and too much of an investment (not to mention too popular of an attraction) for DLR to only keep it around for the holidays and not for Halloween Time too, or vice versa, but I know that a lot of the people who dislike HMH want it to be there for one season or the other, or not at all.
> 
> Let's be honest -- Halloween Time needs HMH, because the offerings for that season are not as bountiful as they are for the holidays.  But you can't have the Holidays without HMH either.  Just like It's a Small World Holiday, Haunted Mansion Holiday is too much a part of seasonal merriment at DLR now.  There would be a huge void without it.



I agree!!!!    Let's just pretend the idea was never typed by your fingers!


----------



## jammyjam25

I'm so excited to hear about the addition of the ginger bread house to the GCH lobby! We're having breakfast at Storytellers the first day of our trip and this will be another thing to look forward to seeing!

I saw a few people mention a drink stein?? Did I miss that in the news this morning somewhere? 

I've hit the three week mark till I leave for my trip. Can't wait!


----------



## egritz

Sherry E said:


> *Pheran --*
> 
> The schedule for the Wintertime Enchantment Lighting -- which is what DLR has -- seems to be a mystery.  I don't see it on the DLR calendar at all, and I don't even see it in my Times Guide from December of 2013, but it was definitely happening every night.  In 2013 the Lighting was listed for certain dates on the calendar and not for others -- even though it was happening every night.  Maybe DLR just decided to leave it off of the calendar, for whatever reason, but it will still be happening.
> 
> Maybe *Bret/mvf-m11c* might remember the times?





I looked at my excel sheet from Last December and they Castle Lighting Ceremony was being done at 6:30 and 7:00

Regarding the NBC HM overlay, my parents don't care for the movie, but loved the overlay, even more than the normal ride. They liked that it tied into a Disney movie and thought it should be like that year round! I think that is my favorite part of the Holiday stuff (possibly bc my daughter loves the movie so much!)


----------



## Sherry E

*As I was looking around the Internet to see if there were any updates on who the narrators would be for the Candlelight Ceremony and Processional on December 6th and 7th (there were no updates when I looked a couple of weeks ago), I found a reliable rumor.  

The person who posted the reliable CP narrator rumor on another site is one of our very own DIS'ers, but I don't know if she wants to be mentioned so I won't mention who it is.  She will speak up if she wants to.

In any case, according to our DIS'er (who was on the other site), apparently the reliable rumor of who the narrator will be for this year's CP is that it will be Beau Bridges, on both nights.

Again, nothing has been confirmed, and Disney won't announce it to the public via a blog or press release or anything in advance (except for maybe the folks who take the VIP tour), but last year's reliable rumors (of Blair Underwood and Kurt Russell) turned out to be true, so I am thinking that Beau Bridges will be there on 12/6 and 12/7.  We'll see what happens.*


​



jammyjam25 said:


> I'm so excited to hear about the addition of the ginger bread house to the GCH lobby! We're having breakfast at Storytellers the first day of our trip and this will be another thing to look forward to seeing!
> 
> I saw a few people mention a drink stein?? Did I miss that in the news this morning somewhere?
> 
> I've hit the three week mark till I leave for my trip. Can't wait!




*jammyjam25 --*

The drink stein is mentioned in this press release which I linked earlier (which is how I found out about the GCH gingerbread house) --

http://disneylandnews.com/2014/11/0...-begins-nov-13-featuring-holiday-magic-firew/.

It's in the "Special holiday food items..." paragraph/bullet point.


----------



## petals

Will the gingerbread house be there from the 13th onwards or later?  That post needs more photos. What does this drink Stein look like!


----------



## Sherry E

egritz said:


> I looked at my excel sheet from Last December and they Castle Lighting Ceremony was being done at 6:30 and 7:00
> 
> Regarding the NBC HM overlay, my parents don't care for the movie, but loved the overlay, even more than the normal ride. They liked that it tied into a Disney movie and thought it should be like that year round! I think that is my favorite part of the Holiday stuff (possibly bc my daughter loves the movie so much!)



*egritz --*

Thank you so much for coming forward with that info!  I remembered that the Lighting was missing from the calendar for a bunch of nights in 2013, and I had to ask someone behind the scenes to be sure it was happening nightly, but I completely blanked out on the times.  I have no clue why it's not on the calendar.

I am surprised that your parents liked HMH so much!  I really love Haunted Mansion Holiday.  So much detail goes into it, from the outside queue to the actual ride itself.  I've never been a huge _Nightmare Before Christmas_ fan, though.  I don't hate the movie.  I am just so-so about it.  The ride I love, though.





petals said:


> Will the gingerbread house be there from the 13th onwards or later?  That post needs more photos. What does this drink Stein look like!



*petals --*

Disneyland's press releases don't have photos, as a rule, but today's release gave more info and details than what the Parks Blog gave -- when they usually seem to give about the same amount of details.  I'd rather have more info (because we have been lacking info).

No one knows when the gingerbread house will go up at the GCH.  As I was saying to *figment_jii* on the previous page, if ever there were a time to get the hotels ready early in the season and not dilly dally until right before Thanksgiving, it would be when a new gingerbread house and hot cocoa counter were debuting at the GCH -- especially because that house has now been announced in a press release.

I'm sure the gingerbread house will be there at some point during your trip.  If the hotel decorations are not in place by 11/13, as I've mentioned in the past, I think they will go up at least by 11/18 or so.  They'll be up by the pre-Thanksgiving weekend.


----------



## OHBelle

I am a little confused.  What is the difference between Early Magic Hours and Magic Mornings?  I think one has to do with if you are staying on property, but what is the other one?  Or are they the same thing?  Thanks!

I am so excited by all the news that came out today.  I seriously cannot wait to see the gingerbread house.  

I am still trying to watch Nightmare Before Christmas before we go, but with the Countdown to Christmas on Hallmark, I haven't found time yet! Plus I am not sure my husband is interested in it.


----------



## planningjollyholiday

Was just on mousewait,  saw some of great pics of the holiday  happenings.  Mrs clause was infact missing from the parade today like a pp earlier reported,  and peppermint ice cream spotted at Gibson girl.



Oops not peppermint,  i meant crushed candy cane ice cream.


----------



## Sherry E

OHBelle said:


> I am a little confused.  What is the difference between Early Magic Hours and Magic Mornings?  I think one has to do with if you are staying on property, but what is the other one?  Or are they the same thing?  Thanks!
> 
> I am so excited by all the news that came out today.  I seriously cannot wait to see the gingerbread house.
> 
> I am still trying to watch Nightmare Before Christmas before we go, but with the Countdown to Christmas on Hallmark, I haven't found time yet! Plus I am not sure my husband is interested in it.



*Tracy --*

EMHs are essentially available every single day of an onsite hotel guest's stay (at any of the 3 hotels), and they can be used for either DL or DCA, depending on which park is available for early entry that day (there will be signs designating which park is available for early entry around the hotels).

MMs, can be explained as, from the Disneyland website:  





> Disneyland Resort Guests (with valid 3+ day ticket) enjoy one early admission (during the duration of theme park ticket or Southern California CityPASS) to select attractions, stores, entertainment and dining locations in Disneyland park for one full hour before the parks open to the general public on select days.



So, EMH is an every day thing, to one park or the other, for onsite hotels guests only, and MM can only be used on one day, and only at Disneyland, if the guest has a 3-day ticket or more.

I think that Tuesdays and Thursdays are or used to be Disneyland early entry days for EMH or for MM, as were/are Saturdays and Sundays.  I don't know if that has changed.

Mondays, Wednesdays and Fridays should be DCA days for EMH guests only (again, assuming nothing has changed).





planningjollyholiday said:


> Oops not peppermint,  i meant crushed candy cane ice cream.



*planningjollyholiday --*

I wonder if it was actually the ice cream, or the cone.  Last year people were getting the cones covered with crushed candy canes confused with the peppermint ice cream, because there was a sign advertising the cone itself in the ice cream shops.


----------



## mvf-m11c

Pheran said:


> Holiday parades and fireworks starting today!  Question - is there any kind of pre-show before the fireworks with a castle lighting, similar to what happens at WDW?  If so, what time is this?





Sherry E said:


> *Pheran --*
> 
> The schedule for the Wintertime Enchantment Lighting -- which is what DLR has -- seems to be a mystery.  I don't see it on the DLR calendar at all, and I don't even see it in my Times Guide from December of 2013, but it was definitely happening every night.  In 2013 the Lighting was listed for certain dates on the calendar and not for others -- even though it was happening every night.  Maybe DLR just decided to leave it off of the calendar, for whatever reason, but it will still be happening.
> 
> Maybe *Bret/mvf-m11c* might remember the times?



Just as Sherry said that the castle lighting show is called "Sleeping Beauty Wintertime Enchantment Lighting" which happens every night during the holiday season at DL. The show is not on the official website calendar and the same thing for the time guide. I remember the show times when they have it every night. When BIHM fireworks start at 9:25pm, the two Wintertime Enchantment Lighting shows start at 7:30pm and 8:30pm since I was staking out a spot for BIHM fireworks and seen both shows.


----------



## MinnieM21

Sherry E said:


> *planningjollyholiday --*
> 
> I wonder if it was actually the ice cream, or the cone.  Last year people were getting the cones covered with crushed candy canes confused with the peppermint ice cream, because there was a sign advertising the cone itself in the ice cream shops.



I think you're right, it sounds like it's just the cone. It says "Holiday Waffle Cone Flavor" and then underneath it "Crushed Candy Cane."


----------



## Sherry E

*Bret --*

Thank you so much for answering *Pheran's* question!  I an endlessly confused as to why the Enchantment Lighting is left off of the calendar on the website as well as left off of the Times Guide.  It seems to me that in past years -- maybe 2012 and earlier? -- the Lighting was listed on the Times Guide or on the map.  Maybe I am imagining it?

I hope that the giant gingerbread house/hot cocoa counter is going to be up and running at the GCH by the time you get to DLR!  I don't know how long it takes to build those houses, but it seems like they'd need to already be working on it if it were going to be up by the first weekend of the holidays?


​





MinnieM21 said:


> I think you're right, it sounds like it's just the cone. It says "Holiday Waffle Cone Flavor" and then underneath it "Crushed Candy Cane."



*MinnieM21 --*

Yes, indeed.  I just found the photo and the comments underneath it and it does appear to be a case of peppermint chaos & confusion once again.  People see that sign and mistakenly think it is the ice cream that's being advertised.  

The sign -- while it has different colors and a new design this year -- basically says the same thing that it said last year, in reference to the cone itself.  And the Dreyer's Peppermint Stick logo/reference is totally gone from it.

Now it is possible that the actual peppermint ice cream may arrive at DLR's ice cream shops for the holidays (the season has not officially begun yet, so there is still time -- maybe Disney didn't want to advertise Dreyer's Peppermint ice cream when they weren't sure if they'd get any in this year), but right now I think that all they have is the cone with crushed candy cane bits on it.


----------



## OHBelle

Sherry E said:


> Tracy --  EMHs are essentially available every single day of an onsite hotel guest's stay (at any of the 3 hotels), and they can be used for either DL or DCA, depending on which park is available for early entry that day (there will be signs designating which park is available for early entry around the hotels).  MMs, can be explained as, from the Disneyland website:    So, EMH is an every day thing, to one park or the other, for onsite hotels guests only, and MM can only be used on one day, and only at Disneyland, if the guest has a 3-day ticket or more.  I think that Tuesdays and Thursdays are or used to be Disneyland early entry days for EMH or for MM, as were/are Saturdays and Sundays.  I don't know if that has changed.  Mondays, Wednesdays and Fridays should be DCA days for EMH guests only (again, assuming nothing has changed).



Sherry
Thank you, that makes sense to me now. I appreciate your response. Since we are staying offsite, but will have 3 day tickets we will be eligible for MM.


----------



## flyingdumbo127

Thank you, for the CP, info Sherry. I've also been trying to find updated info, especially now that we are into November. If indeed Beau Bridges is the narrator, wouldn't there be a second person? (I mean one narrator for each show on each night)? Or (remember I have never gone to a CP before this year) would one person do all 4 shows? I realize this info may not be released until December 6th, same with actual times. Thank you for this and all the wonderful info you have provided within this thread.


----------



## Sherry E

OHBelle said:


> Sherry
> Thank you, that makes sense to me now. I appreciate your response. Since we are staying offsite, but will have 3 day tickets we will be eligible for MM.



*Tracy --* You're welcome!

Yes, since you'll have the 3-day tickets, then one of those days will be a Disneyland Magic Morning and you'll be able to access the park one hour early.





​




flyingdumbo127 said:


> Thank you, for the CP, info Sherry. I've also been trying to find updated info, especially now that we are into November. If indeed Beau Bridges is the narrator, wouldn't there be a second person? (I mean one narrator for each show on each night)? Or (remember I have never gone to a CP before this year) would one person do all 4 shows? I realize this info may not be released until December 6th, same with actual times. Thank you for this and all the wonderful info you have provided within this thread.



*flyingdumbo127 --*

You're welcome!

I'm 99% certain that the CP times will be exactly the same as they are every year -- 5:30 p.m. and 8:00 p.m.  I only allow the 1% wiggle room in case there is rain, or some sort of unexpected event.

The reliable rumor that I found on another site -- which came from someone who just happens to be a member of this site  -- is that Beau Bridges would narrate both nights (meaning all 4 shows over the 2 nights).  

Prior to 2012 (which is the year when there were 20 nights of the CP), that was how it often worked -- with one narrator for both nights.  I think that in 2011 the narrator for both nights was Gary Sinise.  

When 2012 kind of opened up the field, let's say, and suddenly we had 20 nights and 40 performances of the CP, there was room for many narrators to step in.  Some of them narrated for 2 or 3 nights in a row (multiple performances), and some narrated for only one night/two performances.

Last year, we were back down to 2 nights but we had one narrator for each night.

This year -- if the Beau Bridges rumor turns out to be true -- we'd be going back to how it was pre-2012.

I'd rather that Jeff Bridges narrated instead of Beau, but oh well.


----------



## ExcitedMama

You guys really have me missing Christmas movies! We are cord cutters who are very happy with our Roku, but is there anyway to get hallmark movies streaming?


----------



## krispin41

I need some insight.

So my trip will be Wednesday Dec 10th-Dec 13, staying at DLH, It's a solo trip so I can be very flexible. And it's my first trip during the Holidays.

My flight lands at SNA around 8:30pm, and DL is set to close at 10pm. I have a shuttle already paid for (did a package through Walt Disney Travel). Do you think I have any chance to spend any minute in the Park that night? I would honestly just check in to the hotel, leave my bags with bell services and sprint to the Park...or should I take a taxi and save some time? I have a four day hopper...and a day would be wasted if I didn't get into the Park that night... (My flight on Saturday doesn't leave until 7:30pm, so I would have some time in the Park on my last day.) I was thinking if I could not make it into the Park, I would hit up Trader Sam's and maybe soak up some atmosphere/shop DTD.

I have seen Fantasmic! twice, both times with the Dessert seating, which of course is going away due to the new Fast Pass system in place which opens on Friday 12/12. I was planning on booking the Holiday Tour for 12/12, but was wondering if I should skip F! and just focus on finding a good spot for the Fireworks? My gut is saying skip it and enjoy the Fireworks and other night time fun and wait until they work the kinks out.. (And I have plans to visit the Parks in 2015 anyway).

I already have a reservation for the WOC lunch on 12/11.

And last but not least, since I am traveling solo would you still purchase a PhotoPass+. I loved it for my last two trips, but that was when I was travelling with my DH.


----------



## planningjollyholiday

Oh man,  too bad about the ice cream. Didn't mean to get everyone's  hopes up only to crush them!!! I really want to try it so hopefully it will be there next week!
Sherry  we don't have any of the brands of ice cream you mentioned in your other reply post. Oddly enough we have a brand named Breyers,  but not dryers. We live really close to the border,  so i may have to take a trip across and see what fun holiday treats i can find in the states!


----------



## mvf-m11c

Sherry E said:


> *Bret --*
> 
> Thank you so much for answering *Pheran's* question!  I an endlessly confused as to why the Enchantment Lighting is left off of the calendar on the website as well as left off of the Times Guide.  It seems to me that in past years -- maybe 2012 and earlier? -- the Lighting was listed on the Times Guide or on the map.  Maybe I am imagining it?
> 
> I hope that the giant gingerbread house/hot cocoa counter is going to be up and running at the GCH by the time you get to DLR!  I don't know how long it takes to build those houses, but it seems like they'd need to already be working on it if it were going to be up by the first weekend of the holidays?
> 
> 
> ​



Your welcome. It is interesting that the DLR doesn't have the Enchantment Lighting on the website or the time guide. I looked at the 2008 time guide and park map that I have kept over the years and haven't seen it on the guide. But on the park map, it does talk about SB Winter Castle Enchantment Lighting but it doesn't show the times of the lighting. Also on the park map, it shows what is being offered like BIHM fireworks, A Christmas Fantasy parade, IASWH, HMH, Santa's Reindeer Round-Up/JJJ.

I will look at the GCH for the giant gingerbread house/hot cocoa counter during my upcoming trip next week. It sounds like this giant gingerbread house/hot coca counter is something similar to the Grand Floridian Hotel at WDW gingerbread house during the holiday season. 

This is the gingerbread house/drink counter at the GF Hotel during the holiday season at WDW.


----------



## HappiestHaunt

Wow just caught the news that Fantasmic will be a ticketed event at Disneyland starting 12/12 this year.  All the front areas for the show are for reserved meal packages only.  Knowing that those are all walkway leading up to the show, the logistics of that sounds nightmarish, plus I don't think it is worth paying extra at River Bell or BB or Hungry Bear to get a fastpass for Fantasmic.  This has put a small damper on our Christmas trip as our daughter loves to see the show.


----------



## kylie71

Beautiful picture Brett, of the Gingerbread house at the GF!
Where did you stay, when you went to the World?

--Lori


----------



## KittyKat1978

I just made a dinner reservation at Storytellers for Dec 2, and the buffet says it will be a Thanksgiving buffet.  I went to Storytellers for dinner the first week of Dec in 2012 and it was a normal buffet.

Anyone been there last year this time?  Was it still a Thanksgiving buffet the first week of Dec?

If no one knows, do you know who I can call to find out?


----------



## AZpharmacist

KittyKat1978 said:


> I just made a dinner reservation at Storytellers for Dec 2, and the buffet says it will be a Thanksgiving buffet.  I went to Storytellers for dinner the first week of Dec in 2012 and it was a normal buffet.  Anyone been there last year this time?  Was it still a Thanksgiving buffet the first week of Dec?  If no one knows, do you know who I can call to find out?



Oh man I hope it is! I'll book also.  I'm hosting Thanksgiving but leaving for Cali the day after, so I'll be giving away all leftovers to my family.


----------



## petals

Sherry E said:


> *petals --*
> 
> Disneyland's press releases don't have photos, as a rule, but today's release gave more info and details than what the Parks Blog gave -- when they usually seem to give about the same amount of details.  I'd rather have more info (because we have been lacking info).
> 
> No one knows when the gingerbread house will go up at the GCH.  As I was saying to *figment_jii* on the previous page, if ever there were a time to get the hotels ready early in the season and not dilly dally until right before Thanksgiving, it would be when a new gingerbread house and hot cocoa counter were debuting at the GCH -- especially because that house has now been announced in a press release.
> 
> I'm sure the gingerbread house will be there at some point during your trip.  If the hotel decorations are not in place by 11/13, as I've mentioned in the past, I think they will go up at least by 11/18 or so.  They'll be up by the pre-Thanksgiving weekend.



Good I wanna see that as well 

Did you see that Paris got Santy Claws as well. I wonder will Disneyland get him and it's just not annouced yet.  They seem fairly slow with the information they give out.


----------



## dolphingirl47

I am all packed and ready to go. I still have to work tomorrow and then I am going straight from work to the airport. We fly out on Monday morning.

Corinna


----------



## Sherry E

*Have a great time on the first leg of your journey, Corinna! 

I know that you are doing DLR, Aulani and DLR back-to-back, so I don't know if you'll have time to check in with us in the midst of all of that, or if it will have to wait until you get home.  Either way, have an awesome trip, an awesome birthday, an awesome Thanksgiving and an awesome first-time-to-Disneyland-during-the-holiday-season visit, and be sure to report back to us with your thoughts when you return.



​


I will come back later and respond to/comment on some posts that have come in (I have to take care of some odds and ends now), but I wanted to mention a few things:*


*1.  I must have gingerbread on the brain, as now I am dreaming of gingerbread Castles! 

After yesterday's exciting revelation/news that there would be a 6-ft tall gingerbread house with a hot cocoa window in the GCH lobby, I was pondering the layout of the GCH lobby in my mind and where the house could possibly go, without rearranging everything in the center of the room.  Then, I was also pondering the fact that Erin at the Parks Blog did not mention this new house in her blog from yesterday.  The press release had more details than the Blog did, for a change.  I am going to assume that Erin will do a separate blog on the GCH gingerbread house when it is just about to go up.

Anyway, after all of this pondering over the new GCH gingerbread house -- and what might become of the fake gingerbread Castle that sat in the Disneyland Hotel's Fantasy Tower lobby last year -- I ended up having a dream that the same fake Castle from the DLH got moved to the GCH lobby!

In my dream, apparently the fake gingerbread Castle popped up in the GCH lobby overnight, and the whole layout of the lobby looked different -- like it had been given a different theme.  The lighting had changed too.  Passersby and onlookers were critiquing the fake gingerbread Castle from afar, saying that it didn't really fit the décor.  Meanwhile, some random person walked in and said that the Disneyland Hotel had no decorations at all;*



*2.  Non-Disneyland stuff.....   In Peppermint Pandemonium/Holiday Hoopla food news (info obtained from GrubGrade, the Junk Food Guy and Consumerist):

Recent and upcoming seasonal foods on the store shelves include:

A.  Peppermint Chocolate Chip Milkshake from Chick-fil-A;

B.  Snyder’s of Hanover Pretzel Dips Peppermint Pretzel Snaps Made With Hershey’s Special Dark; and

C.  Oreo-flavored and colored Churros!!!; and

*


*3.  If you haven't already done so, don't forget to post your "Holiday Cornucopia" Theme Week photos by tomorrow night -- Sunday, 11/9/14 -- at 11:59 p.m., P.S.T., to be entered into the Disney gift card random draw.   This is our final Theme Week of the Theme Week Countdown for this year, and I am randomly choosing the 2 winners (from the photo contributors) early on Monday morning, 11/10. 

The Holiday Cornucopia theme can include any kind of holiday season photo or wintry photo, as long as it belongs to you and is your property.  The photos don't have to be Disneyland holiday photos -- you can choose a favorite family holiday photo, or a photo of a snowy scene somewhere, or a holiday photo from another Disney theme park.  Or, you may want to post DLR holiday photos that didn't make it into previous theme weeks!!*


​


----------



## dolphingirl47

Sherry E said:


> *Have a great time on the first leg of your journey, Corinna!
> 
> I know that you are doing DLR, Aulani and DLR back-to-back, so I don't know if you'll have time to check in with us in the midst of all of that, or if it will have to wait until you get home.  Either way, have an awesome trip, an awesome birthday, an awesome Thanksgiving and an awesome first-time-to-Disneyland-during-the-holiday-season visit, and be sure to report back to us with your thoughts when you return.*


*

I should be able to check in while I am there. My iPad is charging and definitely will be coming.

Corinna*


----------



## Misskitty3

We are here now and having a fabulous time!! The weather is perfect, the crowds are not bad at all and there is not going to be any parade taping!  There will be taping of performances by Train , Lucy Hale (?), and Trisha Yearwood. Some taping at DL and some at CA....the CM I spoke to didn't know which performers would be at which park.

We met Hiro today at the Big Hero 6 M&g. We missed Baymax by 5 minutes - Hiro was guaranteed to be there but they are not guaranteeing Baymax ....we waited about 90 minutes to get to the front of the line.

Posting from my phone....














A few more....


----------



## petals

Luvin the merchandise pics MissKitty.


----------



## maleficent55

planningjollyholiday: I LOVE the Haagen-Dazs Peppermint Ice cream they put out each season, I usually stock up and have at least 6 pints in my freezer for the Thanksgiving thru Christmas time span....I llike that it has chunks of chocolate pieces in it!

I DO prefer a peppermint based ice cream though, we have a local ice cream store here that makes a white chocolate based ice cream with peppermint pieces, all local and organic and it's AMAZING. I'm just a sucker for peppermint ice cream in any form!

I myself, am over the moon excite dto read about this 6' gingerbread hot chocloate servin' palace! No matter where or how it goes, gingerbread and hot chocolate....I'm drooling. And I've never been in the GCH so what a treat!

Beau Bridges....hmmmm....can't say Im too excited. 

Jyl


----------



## krispin41

maleficent55 said:


> I myself, am over the moon excite dto read about this 6' gingerbread hot chocloate servin' palace! No matter where or how it goes, gingerbread and hot chocolate....I'm drooling. And I've never been in the GCH so what a treat!
> 
> 
> Jyl



I totally agree!! So excited! Gingerbread is my total favorite as well!


----------



## Misskitty3

Winter Village getting set up...


----------



## planningjollyholiday

maleficent55 said:
			
		

> planningjollyholiday: I LOVE the Haagen-Dazs Peppermint Ice cream they put out each season, I usually stock up and have at least 6 pints in my freezer for the Thanksgiving thru Christmas time span....I llike that it has chunks of chocolate pieces in it!
> 
> I DO prefer a peppermint based ice cream though, we have a local ice cream store here that makes a white chocolate based ice cream with peppermint pieces, all local and organic and it's AMAZING. I'm just a sucker for peppermint ice cream in any form!
> 
> I myself, am over the moon excite dto read about this 6' gingerbread hot chocloate servin' palace! No matter where or how it goes, gingerbread and hot chocolate....I'm drooling. And I've never been in the GCH so what a treat!
> 
> Beau Bridges....hmmmm....can't say Im too excited.
> 
> Jyl



Thanks for the review! I haven't  seen any other christmasy  ice cream in stores here yet except for eggnog which  I am not a fan of. I do LOVE chocolate,  so the haggan dazs  might be a good choice for me!


----------



## 5forMickey

HappiestHaunt said:


> Wow just caught the news that Fantasmic will be a ticketed event at Disneyland starting 12/12 this year.  All the front areas for the show are for reserved meal packages only.  Knowing that those are all walkway leading up to the show, the logistics of that sounds nightmarish, plus I don't think it is worth paying extra at River Bell or BB or Hungry Bear to get a fastpass for Fantasmic.  This has put a small damper on our Christmas trip as our daughter loves to see the show.



HUH.....so how do you get meal packages??????So it's it roped off ground seating like WOC. YIKEES I missed reading about this.  We will be there 12/28-1/3 and this is my mother's favorite part of the trip.


----------



## JadeDarkstar

Thanks for those pics the ice rink and the winter village. I'm not sure if we should try to skate or just watch it lol


----------



## kylie71

Thank You, so much, really enjoying the LIVE pics.....
Have a Blast!  I LOVE TRAIN, will they have an audience?

--Lori


----------



## OHBelle

MissKitty3 for the live picture updates!  I am loving them!


----------



## krispin41

You can just hook an IV up to me with the sea salt caramel hot chocolate. Thanks.


----------



## HappiestHaunt

krispin41 said:


> You can just hook an IV up to me with the sea salt caramel hot chocolate. Thanks.



I second this!!


----------



## Sherry E

OHBelle said:


> MissKitty3 for the live picture updates!  I am loving them!



*Tracy --*

While _One Starry Christmas_ was the Hallmark movie I expected to love and _Nine Lives of Christmas_ was the movie I expected to not love... to my surprise, it is turning out quite the opposite (so far -- I'm not all the way through _Nine Lives_ yet)!  _Nine Lives of Christmas_ is, up to this point, adorable -- and quite funny in parts!

And yes -- Thank you, *MissKitty3*!


----------



## mvf-m11c

kylie71 said:


> Beautiful picture Brett, of the Gingerbread house at the GF!
> Where did you stay, when you went to the World?
> 
> --Lori



Thank you Lori. It was so neat to be at the GF where it is nicely decorated during the holiday season.

That was taken during my December 2011 trip. I stayed off-site at a resort called Sheraton Vistana Resort Villas which is across from WDW. I was at the GF since my family and I had dinner at the Grand Floridian Cafe.


Great pictures MissKitty3 of the Winter Village at DTD. Looking forward to my upcoming trip next week.


----------



## planningjollyholiday

Ok this time I'm  serious  some guy posted a picture  that said "peppermint  ice cream in candy cane cones". I really  hope it's true this time!!!!!


----------



## DahliaRW

I'm actually excited about the new fantastic fp.  Our first day in the parks is 12/12 and we like to do dinner at bb the first night.  So now we plan to just do the F! dinner package there - the very first night it'll be offered!


----------



## mlnbabies

This picture was taken from the second floor of the Grand Floridian. You can see the gingerbread house in the corner of the lobby.



This is at the front of the lobby with the gingerbread house in the back of the lobby.


----------



## egritz

BUMMER! 60% chance of rain next Tuesday (18th). Boo!  Now I have to pack (and buy) rain gear when I was hoping not too.


----------



## rentayenta

mvf-m11c said:


> Your welcome. It is interesting that the DLR doesn't have the Enchantment Lighting on the website or the time guide. I looked at the 2008 time guide and park map that I have kept over the years and haven't seen it on the guide. But on the park map, it does talk about SB Winter Castle Enchantment Lighting but it doesn't show the times of the lighting. Also on the park map, it shows what is being offered like BIHM fireworks, A Christmas Fantasy parade, IASWH, HMH, Santa's Reindeer Round-Up/JJJ.
> 
> I will look at the GCH for the giant gingerbread house/hot cocoa counter during my upcoming trip next week. It sounds like this giant gingerbread house/hot coca counter is something similar to the Grand Floridian Hotel at WDW gingerbread house during the holiday season.
> 
> This is the gingerbread house/drink counter at the GF Hotel during the holiday season at WDW.









I need to see this in person one day!


----------



## planningjollyholiday

egritz said:
			
		

> BUMMER! 60% chance of rain next Tuesday (18th). Boo!  Now I have to pack (and buy) rain gear when I was hoping not too.



Noooo! Last time I checked it was supposed to be sunny.  Fingers crossed that the forecast  changes again for the better.


----------



## petals

egritz said:


> BUMMER! 60% chance of rain next Tuesday (18th). Boo!  Now I have to pack (and buy) rain gear when I was hoping not too.



I spotted that as well. Do things like the fireworks and parades get cancelled when it rains?


----------



## Sherry E

*Movie reviews for brand new Hallmark Channel Countdown to Christmas movies so far:*


_*One Starry Christmas*_ -- A starry thumbs down.  Not great.  No chemistry between leads, especially since they were supposed to be soul mates.  The girl was pretty, but annoying, and the guy was dull as dirt.  Plus, the whole "I'm a budding astronomer and you're a fish-out-of-water cowboy" plot was irritating.


_*The Nine Lives of Christmas*_ -- A furry thumbs up!      As someone who generally doesn't enjoy animals in movies or movies all about animals (though I love animals), and as someone who didn't even care for Brandon Routh in the past, I loved this movie!  It was adorable from beginning to end -- both the cats and the actual romance.  I liked all of the funny firemen too!  



*Tonight is the debut of A Cookie Cutter Christmas and I have high hopes.  A holiday-romance-comedy and sweet baked goods -- what could be better in a Christmas movie?*



​




planningjollyholiday said:


> Ok this time I'm  serious  some guy posted a picture  that said "peppermint  ice cream in candy cane cones". I really  hope it's true this time!!!!!



That's why I'm here -- to sort through the peppermint madness.  It is one of my missions in life.   I will help determine what is the actual ice cream or just the cone!  I know my Dreyer's Peppermint Wonderland/Stick ice cream, so if DLR tries to sneak in some impostor ice cream I will know it.

If the ice cream that he posted a photo of is pink, then it's the real deal.  If it's green, that's not peppermint.  If it's white, it may have some chunks of peppermint bark in it (which I don't like).


ETA:  Okay, I saw the guy's photo -- wow!  That is a giant cone full of ice cream.  It's hard to tell what the actual color of the ice cream is in that photo because of the lighting.  So I can't tell if it is a rich pink color (which is what it should be if it is the real deal Dreyer's Grand Peppermint ice cream), or a pale pink/whitish color (which would mean it is the inferior Dreyer's Slow Churned kind of ice cream that is not as tasty), or white ice cream with bits of bark in it.  I can see bits/chunks of something in the ice cream and I am going to assume that it is the Dreyer's Grand Peppermint Wonderland with bits of crushed candy cane in it, but that photo is not the best representation of the ice cream and I can't be 100% sure.  I need more evidence!

​


----------



## Misskitty3

Train taped this morning at 8:30am.


----------



## Sherry E

*Misskitty3 --* I need to know.  Are there any decorations up in Hollywood Land?  Any kind of decorations?  Garland on the facades, Santa and the reindeer at the end of the street, trees in front of the Hyperion, etc.?  

If there are decorations in Hollywood Land, I would question how much _Frozen_ is going to be happening in that area next month.  If there are no decorations, then I think it is a good sign that _Frozen_ will be taking over Hollywood Land in December.


----------



## mvf-m11c

petals said:


> I spotted that as well. Do things like the fireworks and parades get cancelled when it rains?



For BIHM fireworks, DL will run it during rainy days unless it is windy, lightning storms, or really raining hard. I have seen the fireworks play on rainy days but it will depend on how the weather is. 

As for "A Christmas Fantasy" parade, they won't have the parade out and running on rainy days. But for a consolation, DL will have a cavalcade on rainy days when the parade is not out. It is called "Mickey's Rainy Day Cavalcade". They use the Horseless Carriages and Omnibus and have characters on the vehicles.


----------



## Sherry E

*Is there anyone left who is going to post photos for this week's Holiday Cornucopia theme, which is the final, final theme in the 2014 Countdown?  If you haven't already posted, you still have time to post to get an entry into the random draw to win a Disney gift card -- the winners of which I would be choosing early tomorrow morning, if I stuck to my plan.

If no one else is going to post photos (you have until tonight at 11:59 p.m., P.S.T.), I can go ahead and draw the two winners' names tonight and then drop the gift cards in the mail on my way out tomorrow morning.  Otherwise, I will draw the names tomorrow morning and I may not get the gift cards out in the mail until later tomorrow afternoon.


Or...should I choose one of the winners right now, and select the other winner tomorrow morning?  It just seems like everyone is done posting photos for the theme, so if that's true and no one else is posting I can speed up the random draw!*


​


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

I can't answer the question, but I'd love for you draw one right now! 

I can't believe the weeks went by that fast! Our trip felt so far away when this thread started and now we're a week away! Thank you again for all your hard work on putting this together. It has been so much fun to be a part of!


----------



## Sherry E

*Okay... I'll draw the first Disney gift card winner's name right now!  I can draw the other one later tonight -- just to give any last minute folks a chance to get in a photo or two!*








Okay, so here I am... shaking up the box........ tossing it in the air........











*Still shaking the box.....




















And doing a "shake the box" dance along with it......*


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

Exciting!!!


----------



## Misskitty3

Sherry E said:


> Misskitty3 -- I need to know.  Are there any decorations up in Hollywood Land?  Any kind of decorations?  Garland on the facades, Santa and the reindeer at the end of the street, trees in front of the Hyperion, etc.?  If there are decorations in Hollywood Land, I would question how much Frozen is going to be happening in that area next month.  If there are no decorations, then I think it is a good sign that Frozen will be taking over Hollywood Land in December.



We are heading over to CA after lunch. I will check on the holiday decorations in Hollywood Land and let you know!!


----------



## Sherry E

*And.........







​









The very first winner of our 2014 Theme Week Countdown is......









​







The name I pulled from the box is.......*

























 *Bret/mvf-m11c (for his Fantasyland/It's a Small World Holiday entry in Theme Week #3)!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *




​


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

Sherry E said:


> And.........    The very first winner of our 2014 Theme Week Countdown is......    The name I pulled from the box is.......   Bret/mvf-m11c (for his Fantasyland/It's a Small World Holiday entry in Theme Week #3)!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Congratulations!!!! 

The quality of his pictures deserves the win!


----------



## Sherry E

*Bret --

PM me your mailing info so I can drop the Disney gift card in the mail tomorrow (when I also mail Marlana323's gift card from the Code Word Challenge win earlier in the week).




I'll choose the other winner later tonight -- to give some extra time to last minute photo contributors!!*


----------



## JadeDarkstar

Congrats *dancing*


----------



## mvf-m11c

Thank you Sherry.  You are the one that should be thank the most for maintaining the Christmas/Holiday Season Superthreads over the years.  I always enjoy going on this thread every time when I am on the boards and all the helpful information from the DISers that have helped me when there are some things that I have never know or done during the holiday season.

As you know Sherry, I always do enjoy every time you start the holiday theme week countdown every year. It has come a long way with more and more DISers contributing and showing their pictures is great and amazing. I remember last year that one DISer was able to get all the themes while we had multiples this year. 

I can't wait to leave next Friday when the holiday season at the DLR starts.


----------



## pudinhd

Congratulations!!!



mvf-m11c said:


> Thank you Sherry.  You are the one that should be thank the most for maintaining the Christmas/Holiday Season Superthreads over the years.  I always enjoy going on this thread every time when I am on the boards and all the helpful information from the DISers that have helped me when there are some things that I have never know or done during the holiday season.
> 
> As you know Sherry, I always do enjoy every time you start the holiday theme week countdown every year. It has come a long way with more and more DISers contributing and showing their pictures is great and amazing. I remember last year that one DISer was able to get all the themes while we had multiples this year.
> 
> I can't wait to leave next Friday when the holiday season at the DLR starts.



Ditto!!!


----------



## Disney127

Congrats Bret!  You do take beautiful photos! 

Sherry, 

Thank you again for all your time and dedication to this thread.  I have learned so much from all the contributions and have really enjoyed seeing everyone's photos.  It was also really nice to be able to share some photos.  We will be in DL in 6 days and just can't wait!   Thank you again for all of your hard work!


----------



## Luisa

Congratulations Bret! Well deserved for your wonderful photos!


----------



## ACDSNY

Congrats Bret!


----------



## pattyduke34

Congrats Bret!!  Your pictures are amazing!!  Sherry you deserve a thumbs up  for all the work you put into these threads!  It makes me want to take more pictures every year!!!!  All the pictures here make me want to seek out all those nooks and wonderful places I have not noticed before!!


----------



## JadeDarkstar

Your pics are wonderful I hope to get some good shots in a few days. It was a well deserved win.


----------



## Sherry E

*So far, Bret/mvf-m11c and marlana323 have won Disney gift cards.  

Remember, we have one more winner to go, to be chosen later on tonight (or tomorrow morning, if anyone else plans to post some photos)!!  The suspense is not over yet!  Anyone can win that final Disney gift card -- it could be Jamie, or pudinhd, or TK, or Disney127, or JadeDarkStar, or KCmike (who disappeared from the Countdown and never returned), or Orbitron, or pattyduke24, or Janet, or figment_jii -- or anyone who has posted photos since July 21st!!


​


Just to give you an idea of how I have set this up:


I have a small white box filled with folded or crumpled up pieces of paper.  On each one of those small squares of paper is the info associated with the theme week.

So, for example, every time someone posted photos to a theme week, I would jot down something like:

Jamie/DisneyJamieCA
TW8
NOS/HMH



That meant that Jamie posted photos for the 8th theme in the Countdown, which was New Orleans Square and Haunted Mansion Holiday, and she earned one entry into the random draw.

I would toss the crumpled or folded piece of paper into the box.



If someone were to post to the daily mini-themes, that would earn TWO entries for each mini-theme, and my notation of it would be something like this (which I would copy onto a second square for the second entry):


Lori/Kylie71
TW15F
DTD

TW15F would mean the 15th theme week, and the 6th mini-daily theme, Downtown Disney.




So, Bret/mvf-m11c's winning entry -- or the crumpled square that I pulled from the white box -- said:

Bret/mvf-m11c
TW3
IASWH/FL



*





*Some Theme Week Countdown 2014 stats/info, just for fun!*


*1.    Views!!   When we began this year's Countdown on Monday, July 21, 2014, the thread had somewhere in the range of 30,000 - 40,000 views (meaning people opening the thread, either lurking or participating).

We now have over 200,000 views!!  We gained at least 160,000 views since July!





2.   Pages!!!   I kicked off the Countdown on 7/21/14, with the first theme on page 50 of this thread.

The final theme -- Holiday Cornucopia -- was posted on 11/3/14... on page 182!!!  We jumped 132 pages since July (and actually more than that now, as we are well past page 182)!





3.   Participants!!!    All tolled, we've had 45 participants for the entire duration of the Countdown (so far), and 46 if we count Corinna/dolphingirl47, who contributed photos to both our NOS/HMH Theme Week and our Halloween Time/Holidays Collide Mini-Theme day, but was participating in the Code Word Challenge and couldn't earn entries in the random draw!  

Remember that each mini-daily theme earned 2 entries, and each weekly theme earned one entry.  This is a list of our contributors, and how many entries they each earned:*


_Amylew – 1 entry (1 theme)
ARIELvsURSULA/Jenna – 1 entry (1 theme)
Ashnjam – 2 entries (2 themes)
Blackjackdelta – 13 entries (11 themes)
Bryn Nicole – 3 entries (2 themes)
Crystal1313 – 17 entries (14 themes)
Darrenf67 – 1 entry (1 theme)
Dec2009mama – 11 entries (11 themes)
Dhorner233/Denise – 9 entries (9 themes)
Disney127 – 8 entries (5 themes)
DisneyJamieCA/Jamie – 27 entries (21 themes)
Disneylover2005 – 2 entries (2 themes)
DLmama – 13 entries (12 themes)
Egritz – 5 entries (4 themes)
Elk Grove Chris – 16 entries (15 themes)
Escape2Disney/Carrie – 5 entries (5 themes)
Figment_jii – 17 entries (15 themes)
I’m mikey – 4 entries (4 themes)
JadeDarkstar – 12 entries (10 themes)
Jenasweetemotion – 26 entries (20 themes)
KCmike – 12 entries (12 themes)
Krispin41 – 4 entries (3 themes)
Kylie71/Lori – 24 entries (19 themes)
Luisa – 27 entries (21 themes)
Minbabies – 1 entry (1 theme)
Minnie Sue Oz – 5 entries (5 themes)
Misskitty3 – 8 entries (7 themes)
Mom2rtk/Janet – 29 entries (22 themes)
mvf-m11c/Bret – 27 entries (21 themes)
Orbitron – 29 entries (22 themes)
Pattyduke34 – 29 entries (22 themes)
Perlster – 2 entries (1 theme)
Petals – 2 entries (2 themes)
Phoenixrising/Trish – 9 entries (9 themes)
PHXscuba – 20 entries (16 themes)
PixiDustDears/Amanda – 12 entries (12 themes)
Pudinhd – 24 entries (19 themes)
Rentayenta/Jenny – 27 entries (21 themes)
Sgrap – 22 entries (18 themes)
Speechphi – 19 entries (15 themes)
The_princess – 4 entries (4 themes)
Tksbaskets– 20 entries (17 themes)
Vintage Mousketeer – 6 entries (6 themes)
Yupikgal – 3 entries (2 themes)_





*4.  Theme Popularity!!!   Here is a break down of how many participants contributed to each theme:


Theme Week I -- Santa Claus -- Holiday Characters -- PhotoPass Pictures -- Monday, July 21, 2014 -- 25 participants.

Theme Week 2 -- A Christmas Fantasy Parade/Believe In Holiday Magic Fireworks -- Monday, July 28, 2014 -- 22 participants.

Theme Week 3 – It’s a Small World Holiday/Fantasyland – Monday, August 4, 2014 -- 26 participants.

Theme Week 4 – Buena Vista Street/Hollywood Land – Monday, August 11, 2014 -- 23 participants.

Theme Week 5 – Mickey’s Toontown – Monday, August 18, 2014 -- 22 participants.

Theme Week 6 – Hotels of the Disneyland Resort – Monday, August 25, 2014 -- 23 participants.

Theme Week 7 – Cars Land – Monday, September 1, 2014 -- 24 participants.

Theme Week 8 – New Orleans Square/Haunted Mansion Holiday – Monday, September 8, 2014 -- 30 participants.

Theme Week 9 – Main Street/Sleeping Beauty’s Winter Castle – Monday, September 15, 2014 -- 27 participants.

Theme Week 10 – Frontierand/Jingle Jangle Jamboree – Monday, September 22, 2014 -- 22 participants.

Theme Week 11 – Christmas Trees and Wreaths – Monday, September 29, 2014 -- 27 participants.

Theme Week 12 – Pacific Wharf/Paradise Pier – Monday, October 6, 2014 -- 24 participants.

Theme Week 13 – Holidays Gone By (Things That Are Not There Anymore) – Monday, October 13, 2014 -- 25 participants.

Theme Week 14 – Holiday Treats and Treasures (a.k.a. Food/Snacks and Merchandise/Souvenirs) – Monday, October 20, 2014 -- 19 participants.

Theme Week 15 A (Daily Mini-Theme 1) – Jingle Cruise – Monday, October 27, 2014 -- 12 participants.

Theme Week 15 B (Daily Mini-Theme 2) – Critter Country & Grizzly Peak – Tuesday, October 28, 2014 -- 16 participants.

Theme Week 15 C (Daily Mini-Theme 3) – Holiday Horticulture (Holiday Flowers & Plants) – Wednesday, October 29, 2014 -- 19 participants.

Theme Week 15 D (Daily Mini-Theme 4) – A Bug’s Land – Thursday, October 30, 2014 -- 10 participants.

Theme Week 15 E (Daily Mini-Theme 5) – Halloween Time/When Holidays Collide – Friday, October 31, 2014 -- 20 participants.

Theme Week 15 F (Daily Mini-Theme 6) – Downtown Disney – Saturday, November 1, 2014 -- 13 participants.

Theme Week 15 G (Daily Mini-Theme 7) – Candlelight Ceremony & Processional – Sunday, November 2, 2014 -- 6 participants.

Theme Week 16  – Holiday Cornucopia (These Are a Few of My Favorite Things)– Monday, November 3, 2014 -- 27 participants *


*Two people have won gift cards this year (Bret and marlana323) ...

Now there is one more Disney Gift Card winner to be chosen later tonight, and this whole Countdown will be done for the year.  So if you have not posted photos for our final theme -- Holiday Cornucopia -- do it now if you want a chance to win a gift card! *

​


----------



## pudinhd

Wow, Sherry!!!!  You are crazy organized with this superthread!!  I love it!!  Thanks for doing such a fabulous job!


----------



## Sherry E

pudinhd said:


> Wow, Sherry!!!!  You are crazy organized with this superthread!!  I love it!!  Thanks for doing such a fabulous job!



I keep trying to tell people that I'm awesome and that this thread is awesome, but no one ever believes me.


----------



## ARIELvsURSULA

Sherry E said:


> *3.  If you haven't already done so, don't forget to post your "Holiday Cornucopia" Theme Week photos by tomorrow night -- Sunday, 11/9/14 -- at 11:59 p.m., P.S.T., to be entered into the Disney gift card random draw.   This is our final Theme Week of the Theme Week Countdown for this year, and I am randomly choosing the 2 winners (from the photo contributors) early on Monday morning, 11/10.
> 
> The Holiday Cornucopia theme can include any kind of holiday season photo or wintry photo, as long as it belongs to you and is your property.  The photos don't have to be Disneyland holiday photos -- you can choose a favorite family holiday photo, or a photo of a snowy scene somewhere, or a holiday photo from another Disney theme park.  Or, you may want to post DLR holiday photos that didn't make it into previous theme weeks!!*
> 
> 
> ​



I'm so glad to see this, because I would have loved to share some photos but I had none from Christmas time at DLR! I've never been for the holidays. I'm so excited, only 22 more days until we leave! Here are a few pictures of us around the holidays 





My daughter when she was still so tiny with husband putting up the tree. Note the Disney tree and nightshirt lol!





My daughter got to cut the ribbon to the Macys holiday parade on her birthday at Universal Orlando last year! What a special experience that was. Shes the little purple headed girl haha





EVERYONE waved right at her!





This is the nicest lady who loved my daughters hair and invited her to cut the ribbon 





Birthday dinner at Hard Rock. Yum! 





All three of us with the conductor of Hogwarts Express. I cant wait to go back and see the fully functioning version!





We hit the Who jackpot wandering around a store one day! The young lady is my husbands cousin who we took with us last Christmas 





MY personal favorite from the whole trip. Beetlejuice! He picked on my husband and I a little bit and it was hilarious. Such a great time. Cant wait for Disney holiday memories


----------



## tksbaskets

Sherry E said:


> *Movie reviews for brand new Hallmark Channel Countdown to Christmas movies so far:*
> 
> 
> _*One Starry Christmas*_ -- A starry thumbs down.  Not great.  No chemistry between leads, especially since they were supposed to be soul mates.  The girl was pretty, but annoying, and the guy was dull as dirt.  Plus, the whole "I'm a budding astronomer and you're a fish-out-of-water cowboy" plot was irritating.
> 
> 
> _*The Nine Lives of Christmas*_ -- A furry thumbs up!      As someone who generally doesn't enjoy animals in movies or movies all about animals (though I love animals), and as someone who didn't even care for Brandon Routh in the past, I loved this movie!  It was adorable from beginning to end -- both the cats and the actual romance.  I liked all of the funny firemen too!
> 
> 
> 
> *Tonight is the debut of A Cookie Cutter Christmas and I have high hopes.  A holiday-romance-comedy and sweet baked goods -- what could be better in a Christmas movie?*
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's why I'm here -- to sort through the peppermint madness.  It is one of my missions in life.   I will help determine what is the actual ice cream or just the cone!  I know my Dreyer's Peppermint Wonderland/Stick ice cream, so if DLR tries to sneak in some impostor ice cream I will know it.
> 
> If the ice cream that he posted a photo of is pink, then it's the real deal.  If it's green, that's not peppermint.  If it's white, it may have some chunks of peppermint bark in it (which I don't like).
> 
> 
> ETA:  Okay, I saw the guy's photo -- wow!  That is a giant cone full of ice cream.  It's hard to tell what the actual color of the ice cream is in that photo because of the lighting.  So I can't tell if it is a rich pink color (which is what it should be if it is the real deal Dreyer's Grand Peppermint ice cream), or a pale pink/whitish color (which would mean it is the inferior Dreyer's Slow Churned kind of ice cream that is not as tasty), or white ice cream with bits of bark in it.  I can see bits/chunks of something in the ice cream and I am going to assume that it is the Dreyer's Grand Peppermint Wonderland with bits of crushed candy cane in it, but that photo is not the best representation of the ice cream and I can't be 100% sure.  I need more evidence!
> 
> ​



I can't wait to see both The Nine Lives of Christmas and A Cookie Cutter Christmas!  So glad you liked the furry first one.  If you liked it I'm sure I will too!



Sherry E said:


> *And.........
> 
> ​
> The very first winner of our 2014 Theme Week Countdown is......
> 
> ​
> The name I pulled from the box is.......*
> 
> *Bret/mvf-m11c (for his Fantasyland/It's a Small World Holiday entry in Theme Week #3)!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *
> 
> 
> ​



Congrats Bret!


----------



## rentayenta

Congrats Bret!   

Sherry, DH strung up our Christmas lights today. He does it when it's warm because its too scary once the snow starts. I had to promise not to turn them on until Thanksgiving.


----------



## maleficent55

Congratulations Bret! Your pictures were amazing, I remember them! 

I can't wait to see some of the current pictures from THIS years decorations!


----------



## pudinhd

Sherry E said:


> I keep trying to tell people that I'm awesome and that this thread is awesome, but no one ever believes me.



Well, I don't think those crazy people are on this thread or the Halloween superthread!


----------



## kylie71

Yay!  You totally DESERVED the win!!!   Buy something Holiday-ish, and FUN!!!   You know I LOVE your pics , please continue spreading your love of DLR with us!!  

--Lori





You are like a baseball lover, knowing all the stats!
You are amazingly organized, and I cannot tell you how much I aooreciate, all your hard work, I love this thread, and its been so fun participating the last 2 years!

--Lori


----------



## OHBelle

Sherry E said:


> *Tracy --*
> 
> While _One Starry Christmas_ was the Hallmark movie I expected to love and _Nine Lives of Christmas_ was the movie I expected to not love... to my surprise, it is turning out quite the opposite (so far -- I'm not all the way through _Nine Lives_ yet)!  _Nine Lives of Christmas_ is, up to this point, adorable -- and quite funny in parts!
> 
> And yes -- Thank you, *MissKitty3*!





Sherry E said:


> *Movie reviews for brand new Hallmark Channel Countdown to Christmas movies so far:*
> 
> 
> _*One Starry Christmas*_ -- A starry thumbs down.  Not great.  No chemistry between leads, especially since they were supposed to be soul mates.  The girl was pretty, but annoying, and the guy was dull as dirt.  Plus, the whole "I'm a budding astronomer and you're a fish-out-of-water cowboy" plot was irritating.
> 
> 
> _*The Nine Lives of Christmas*_ -- A furry thumbs up!      As someone who generally doesn't enjoy animals in movies or movies all about animals (though I love animals), and as someone who didn't even care for Brandon Routh in the past, I loved this movie!  It was adorable from beginning to end -- both the cats and the actual romance.  I liked all of the funny firemen too!
> 
> 
> 
> *Tonight is the debut of A Cookie Cutter Christmas and I have high hopes.  A holiday-romance-comedy and sweet baked goods -- what could be better in a Christmas movie?*
> 
> 
> 
> ​


*Sherry--*
I haven't seen _Nine Lives of Christmas_ yet, but I am really looking forward to it now.  As I stated before, I had low expectations for it.  If you liked it, I think I will too! I won't have time to watch it or _A Cookie Cutter Christmas_ until later this week.  I can't wait to sit down with some hot chocolate and watch them!! I am looking forward to it even more after reading your review.  I will let you know what I think!! 









Sherry E said:


> *
> 
> The very first winner of our 2014 Theme Week Countdown is......
> 
> 
> The name I pulled from the box is.......*
> 
> *Bret/mvf-m11c (for his Fantasyland/It's a Small World Holiday entry in Theme Week #3)!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *
> 
> 
> ​




*CONGRATULATIONS BRET!!!  Your pictures are wonderful and have been enjoyed greatly!!*









Sherry E said:


> I keep trying to tell people that I'm awesome and that this thread is awesome, but no one ever believes me.



*I BELIEVE YOU!!  You are definitely awesome and this thread is by far the best!  Pretty much the first one I have ever taken part in.  I can't wait until next year to be able to participate with pictures too!*


----------



## disneygrandma

Congrats Bret!  I just took a quick look at some past pictures & saw yours of the fireworks.  Absolutely beautiful!  The details & the colors are amazing!  I'm sure I won't get anything that neat from my point & shoot Canon.




Are there any maps that show the parade routes? Which direction the parades go?  Best places to watch from?  And how long ahead of time do we need to stake out our spot?  From what I've read, it appears there is both a day & night Christmas parade.  Do these both go in the same direction?  Or opposite?

I saw some pics in this thread that were in front of IASW, as well as on Main St.  Lights from IASW made a wonderful backdrop to the parade.

I'm just not too familiar with DL, and don't know for sure exactly where to be for the parade.  I would appreciate any help I could get with this.  I would also like to know about viewing the fireworks.  All tips & advice would be appreciated.  

Also, when we were at DL in July, 2013, they wouldn't let anyone sit down to watch the fireworks.  Everyone had to be standing, and packed in really tightly.  Is it always like this?  Or does that just happen in certain areas?

The last parade, in fact the only parade, we saw at DL, was in June, 2001, when we watched the night time electrical parade.  So I've got nothing to reference for this trip.  This will be our 1st Christmas visit to the DLR, and grand-kids 1st trip ever, and of course we would like this to be a magical time.  

Thanks for your help!


----------



## mvf-m11c

Thank you everyone. 



disneygrandma said:


> Are there any maps that show the parade routes? Which direction the parades go?  Best places to watch from?  And how long ahead of time do we need to stake out our spot?  From what I've read, it appears there is both a day & night Christmas parade.  Do these both go in the same direction?  Or opposite?
> 
> I saw some pics in this thread that were in front of IASW, as well as on Main St.  Lights from IASW made a wonderful backdrop to the parade.
> 
> I'm just not too familiar with DL, and don't know for sure exactly where to be for the parade.  I would appreciate any help I could get with this.  I would also like to know about viewing the fireworks.  All tips & advice would be appreciated.
> 
> Also, when we were at DL in July, 2013, they wouldn't let anyone sit down to watch the fireworks.  Everyone had to be standing, and packed in really tightly.  Is it always like this?  Or does that just happen in certain areas?
> 
> The last parade, in fact the only parade, we saw at DL, was in June, 2001, when we watched the night time electrical parade.  So I've got nothing to reference for this trip.  This will be our 1st Christmas visit to the DLR, and grand-kids 1st trip ever, and of course we would like this to be a magical time.
> 
> Thanks for your help!



The park maps do show the parade route where the parade goes. The parade route is from IASW Plaza and Main Street Town Square by the Mad Hatter Store. A Christmas Fantasy parade can go from IASW Plaza to MS TS or MS TS to IASW Plaza. It will depend what day and how many parades are running that day. Mostly on two days, the first parade will come from IASW Plaza to MS TS and the second from MS TS to IASW Plaza. There will be days when ACF parade come from MS TS to IASW Plaza since the parade is only running once a day instead of twice. The best place to watch the parade is anywhere along the parade route. Most people watch the parade from MS. The place with the least amount of wait time is around IASW Plaza. You can get a spot about 30 minutes up front around IASW Plaza (depends on the day you go where if you go during the Christmas break, it will be longer). Both the day and nighttime are fun.

Here is a part of the park map from last years and it shows you the route of the parade. You see the red dots which shows you the parade route.




As for Believe...In Holiday Magic fireworks which plays during the holiday season at DL, the best spot to watch the fireworks is in front of Sleeping Beauty Winter Castle. It will require wait time which can be over an hour or even 2+ depends on where you want to see the fireworks. It can be from the street, curb, benches, etc. Benches are the longest which can be about 3 hours. You also have to include with the people that will be tall and can obstruct your view of the fireworks. If you don't want to stake out a spot that long, you can go around Main Street which has nice spots. Another great spot that not too many people go to when watching the fireworks is at IASW Plaza which you can see the fireworks and possibly see the projection on the facade of IASW during the fireworks (depends on what type of firework show is playing). Also you want to be in areas and after the fireworks that it will snow. It will snow in MS, IASW Plaza and around the Rivers of America by Frontierland/New Orleans Square side. 

That is correct, in the past the CM's makes all the guests that were in front of SB Castle to stand up for the fireworks. Lately, they are not enforcing that rule and the guests were able to sit down on the curb or road to watch the fireworks. That was only the center while the left hand side and right hand side had to stand up. I don't know if they are still doing this but this is what I experienced last month during Mickey's Halloween Party for Halloween Screams fireworks. Also noted that there was no walkway in front when watching the fireworks so the guests can go to there next destination.

If you care about watching "A Christmas Fantasy" parade and "Believe...In Holiday Magic" fireworks, it will require wait time. If you have multiple people in your party, you can have someone watch your spots so the other party members could do activities before it is time to watch the shows. Another idea is to bring a blanket so you can mark you area for the parade or fireworks. You can always use it to keep yourself warm when walking at the parks when it is cold.

Hope this helps you out.


----------



## disneygrandma

CM's are OK with someone putting down blankets to save spots?  How far ahead of the parade and/or fireworks would they allow us to do so?

Also, for the 1st time ever, we'll be renting an ECV.  This will be a new experience for us. So would we be able to put a blanket down in front of the ECV?  Blanket is for our grand-children, as there is no way that myself, or my husband, would be able to get down on to the ground, or back up again.

Finally, who/where would be the best place to ask as to what direction the parade would be going that day?  If it starts on MS, then how much later would it be for the parade to be at IASW, or vice-versa?

Thanks for all the info and the map.


----------



## KCmike

Congrats Bret on the big win!  Time to party!!!

Sherry those stats and keeping track make you my winner!  If I win the final gift card I want you to have it!!  Seriously your amazing.  Thanks for all that you do.  

Sorry I've been gone as things got a little crazy around here at home and work.  I hope that everyone that has upcoming trips has a blast and I can't wait to see everyone's photos, trip reports, and all the overlays!!!  

It's funny because when my wife puts up Christmas stuff in the kitchen we call it her doing the "kitchen overlay".  Oh Disney your always on my mind.


----------



## DisneylandPlanner

Sherry we believe you YOU ARE AWESOME!

Quick question the frozen lighting is that going to be nightly through the season. Looks cool but hope not I love walking through the castle.


----------



## mvf-m11c

Thanks Mike. 



disneygrandma said:


> CM's are OK with someone putting down blankets to save spots?  How far ahead of the parade and/or fireworks would they allow us to do so?
> 
> Also, for the 1st time ever, we'll be renting an ECV.  This will be a new experience for us. So would we be able to put a blanket down in front of the ECV?  Blanket is for our grand-children, as there is no way that myself, or my husband, would be able to get down on to the ground, or back up again.
> 
> Finally, who/where would be the best place to ask as to what direction the parade would be going that day?  If it starts on MS, then how much later would it be for the parade to be at IASW, or vice-versa?
> 
> Thanks for all the info and the map.



That is correct. The CM's have no problem letting the guests lay down a blanket to save a spot for the shows and you can bring a blanket and spread it out for the fireworks, Fantasmic!, and parade. I have done it every time I see the fireworks and parade at good spots mostly around Main Street and the ground sitting area right next to the RoA for Fantasmic!. You have to have someone in your party telling other people that this is your blanket or you will lose your spot. There will be guests asking you if they could sit there but you are saving it for the rest of your party. I have seen people stake out spots over 3+ hours. It will depend on what spot you want to watch the show from and how long you are willing to wait. 

As long as you have someone watching your blanket right next to the ECV, you will be able to save your blanket spot for the shows. You got to tell the people that are trying to get a spot and say that you are saving it for your group. My DA have used an ECV before and she watched my blanket while I am getting wandering around the park.

I would talk to the CM's that are managing the parade and they will tell you what direction the parade will be going. They have the answers as to where the parade is starting from and ending. If you are watching the parade from MS and it is coming from IASW Plaza, it can be about 10-15 minutes for it to get down from one end to the other end.

Your welcome.




DisneylandPlanner said:


> Sherry we believe you YOU ARE AWESOME!
> 
> Quick question the frozen lighting is that going to be nightly through the season. Looks cool but hope not I love walking through the castle.



If you are talking about Sleeping Beauty Winter Castle Enchantment Holiday Lighting show, it will happen during the holiday season at DL nightly. There are two shows a night about an hour apart until Believe...In Holiday Magic fireworks. For example if the fireworks start at 9:25pm, the first show will be at 7:30pm and the second one will start at 8:30pm.

Here are my videos of SB Winter Castle Enchantment Holiday Lighting. These are two different shows and are not the same.
Sleeping Beauty's Winter Castle 11/18/10 1st Show 

Sleeping Beauty's Winter Castle 11/18/10 2nd Show


----------



## petals

mvf-m11c said:


> For BIHM fireworks, DL will run it during rainy days unless it is windy, lightning storms, or really raining hard. I have seen the fireworks play on rainy days but it will depend on how the weather is.
> 
> As for "A Christmas Fantasy" parade, they won't have the parade out and running on rainy days. But for a consolation, DL will have a cavalcade on rainy days when the parade is not out. It is called "Mickey's Rainy Day Cavalcade". They use the Horseless Carriages and Omnibus and have characters on the vehicles.



Suppose rainy day parade will do. It will make getting to see stuff in a short space of time harder if they start cancelling things because of the weather but fingers and toes crossed the rain goes elsewhere for my trip 


Also congrats mvf-m11c


----------



## Sherry E

*I added Jenna/ARIELvsURSULA to our list of participants for her fabulous and fun photos, and gave her an entry in the random draw!!



Do we have any last minute contributors to our "Holiday Cornucopia (These Are a Few of My Favorite Things)" theme week -- anyone who has not contributed to the theme thus far?

This is who has submitted "Holiday Cornucopia" photos this past week (you just know I've been keeping track of who has been participating in each theme for the last few months!):*

*mvf-m11c
mom2rtk
minbabies
kylie71
egritz
Orbitron
pattyduke34
Speechphi
tksbaskets
figment_jii
Escape2Disney
petals
Luisa
Jenasweetemotion
pudinhd
sgrap
Krispin41
JadeDarkstar
Elk Grove Chris
rentayenta
DisneyJamieCA
Misskitty3
blackjackdelta
PHXscuba
crystal1313
ARIELvsURSULA
KCmike*





*If no one else is going to post photos for Holiday Cornucopia, I can draw the name of the final Disney gift card winner for this year!!!

Anyone?  Anyone?  Anyone?*
​


----------



## tlovesdis

Does anyone know if they sell peppermint fudge at DL during the holidays?


----------



## kaoden39

Sherry,

No holiday trip for us but I wanted to say HI!!! It's been too long since I've visited the boards!!


----------



## Sherry E

tlovesdis said:


> Does anyone know if they sell peppermint fudge at DL during the holidays?



*Tina --*

It's been there every year that I've been going to DLR for the holidays, though they have changed the name at times -- sometimes it's called Candy Cane fudge and other times it's just been Peppermint.  It is always sold at one or all of the candy shops around DLR -- including Marceline's in DTD, Trolley Treats, Candy Palace and Pooh Corner.

Sometimes the pumpkin fudge sticks around through the holidays as well.





kaoden39 said:


> Sherry,
> 
> No holiday trip for us but I wanted to say HI!!! It's been too long since I've visited the boards!!



Hi, *Michele*!


----------



## ARIELvsURSULA

So glad I got to participate a little bit! I know my pictures are mostly from the Dark Side haha, sorry about that! My daughter is a big Harry Potter nerd. I reasoned that since Harry got his letter to attend Hogwarts on his 11th birthday, she should visit on her 11th birthday. How do you refute such sound logic? This year is ALL about Disneyland though!


----------



## Sherry E

*Okay... are we ready for me to draw the final winner's name?

I'm going to draw it, as I don't think anyone else is jumping in to post photos.*


----------



## egritz

Sherry E said:


> *
> If no one else is going to post photos for Holiday Cornucopia, I can draw the name of the final Disney gift card winner for this year!!!
> 
> Anyone?  Anyone?  Anyone?
> ​*


*

You are like a kid waiting for Christmas morning, lol!*


----------



## JadeDarkstar

I'm ready


----------



## Sherry E

egritz said:


> You are like a kid waiting for Christmas morning, lol!



Not quite.  I'm trying to get done with it, so that we can focus on the new photos from this season.  Also, I want to watch a Hallmark movie, and I have an appointment tomorrow morning -- so I want to get the address of whoever the final winner will be now, so I can mail the envelope on my way out in the morning.


----------



## JadeDarkstar

we have doc appointments tomorrow too hate them hiss


----------



## KCmike

Christmas Past by KC MikeD, on Flickr


I'll finish with this one....


Disneyland from the Monorail by KC MikeD, on Flickr


----------



## Sherry E

*I have drawn the name of the second winner -- and it is a surprise, I think!*















_*The second and final winner of a Disney gift card is......*_









*krispin41 -- for her Holiday Cornucopia entry (Theme Week 16)!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ​​*



​


----------



## JadeDarkstar

Yahhh Congrats Krispin41


----------



## ARIELvsURSULA

Sherry E said:


> *Okay... are we ready for me to draw the final winner's name?
> 
> I'm going to draw it, as I don't think anyone else is jumping in to post photos.*



Do it, do it!




Congrats to all the winners


----------



## Sherry E

*Mike --*

Beautiful photos that you posted!  And thank you so much for the kind words and thoughts -- I really appreciate it, and I appreciate your participation in these little Countdowns!



​



*When will Kristan return here to discover that she won?  Kristan, when you figure it out, PM me your mailing info! *

​


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

Sherry E said:


> I have drawn the name of the second winner -- and it is a surprise, I think!  The second and final winner of a Disney gift card is......  krispin41 -- for her Holiday Cornucopia entry (Theme Week 16)!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Awesome! Congrats!


----------



## Disney127

Congrats Kristan!


----------



## pudinhd

Congratulations Kristan!


----------



## mvf-m11c

Congrats Kristan


----------



## Misskitty3

Sherry - Here are a few photos from Hollywood Land from this afternoon....there were a few decorations. 




















Here are a few more from today...















These looked yummy...


----------



## DisneylandPlanner

mvf-m11c said:


> If you are talking about Sleeping Beauty Winter Castle Enchantment Holiday Lighting show, it will happen during the holiday season at DL nightly. There are two shows a night about an hour apart until Believe...In Holiday Magic fireworks. For example if the fireworks start at 9:25pm, the first show will be at 7:30pm and the second one will start at 8:30pm.  Here are my videos of SB Winter Castle Enchantment Holiday Lighting. These are two different shows and are not the same. Sleeping Beauty's Winter Castle 11/18/10 1st Show  Sleeping Beauty's Winter Castle 11/18/10 2nd Show




Yes Thank you


----------



## krispin41

Sherry E said:


> *I have drawn the name of the second winner -- and it is a surprise, I think!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*The second and final winner of a Disney gift card is......*_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *krispin41 -- for her Holiday Cornucopia entry (Theme Week 16)!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ​​*
> 
> 
> 
> ​



OMG! Thank-you!!!! I totally came into this thread late, since I planned (for me) my upcoming trip rather late!

Thank-you so much!!! 

And thank you to everyone who posted their experiences and to Sherry for being the awesome hostess of this thread!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!








Jingle Cruise shirt! So cute! http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/bl...eatured-online-only-shirts-for-november-2014/


----------



## Orbitron

Congratulations to all the winners and thank you Sherry for this great thread!


----------



## mvf-m11c

A few more pics of the holiday/Christmas season until we are only a few days away till the official start-up.


----------



## krispin41

GORGEOUS. I can't wait to see this in person!! Your pictures are always so amazing!





mvf-m11c said:


> A few more pics of the holiday/Christmas season until we are only a few days away till the official start-up.


----------



## tksbaskets

I love that we are getting reports of Christmas Holiday sightings at the parks! 

No chance to watch the new Hallmark movies yet but they are queued up on my DVR!


----------



## mom2rtk

Man, I really got behind here. Congrats to the gift card winners!

I have a question for those who had pictures taken with the Viva Navidad characters last year. Were there certain times listed in the times guide? Are they out before or after the parade? Or just sort of in and out all day?


----------



## OHBelle

Sherry E said:


> *I have drawn the name of the second winner -- and it is a surprise, I think!*
> 
> 
> _*The second and final winner of a Disney gift card is......*_
> 
> 
> *krispin41 -- for her Holiday Cornucopia entry (Theme Week 16)!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ​​*
> 
> ​



*CONGRATULATIONS KRISTAN!!!  Thanks for sharing your pictures with us!!*


----------



## kylie71

Congrats to Krispin!
Thank You again Sherry!

Happy Holiday's Everyone! 

--Lori


----------



## Dawn16

krispin41 said:


> Jingle Cruise shirt! So cute! http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/bl...eatured-online-only-shirts-for-november-2014/




Ok, you just made me spend money   That Jingle Cruise t-shirt is awesome!  Can't wait to wear it on the ride next month - yay.


----------



## mom2rtk

Does anyone know when the JC shirts go on sale?


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

DisneylandPlanner said:


> Sherry we believe you YOU ARE AWESOME!  Quick question the frozen lighting is that going to be nightly through the season. Looks cool but hope not I love walking through the castle.



I wasn't exactly sure what you meant by the Frozen lighting and then I saw a clip from WDW this morning. To the best of my knowledge, that is only happening at WDW, not DL. It looks cool, but even as much as I love Frozen, I think it takes away from the lighting (IMO). There will still be times the entrance to the castle will be closed off, but you are able to walk through most of the time.


----------



## Dawn16

mom2rtk said:


> Does anyone know when the JC shirts go on sale?



I just ordered mine this a.m. on the Disney Store website


----------



## Sherry E

I am quickly touching base, and will be back later today.  I'm going to mail the gift cards to *Marlana*, *Bret* and *Kristan* on my way out.

*Misskitty3* -- Thanks again for posting photos.  I really have to get to the parks myself and determine what is actually missing and what has returned (from small details to big, obvious things), but I appreciate you giving us a glimpse!

A key element in Hollywood Land seems to be missing, from what I can tell by your photos -- and that is one of the things I was most interested in:  *The Santa/reindeer display at the end of the street (next to the Hyperion)*.  

It could be that the Santa display will be put up before the holidays officially kick off, or it could be that the display is not going up at all this year due to _Frozen_ stuff invading that whole back section of Hollywood Land.  The Santa/reindeer decoration was a nice touch last year, as it was reminiscent of the Santa/reindeer displays that used to hang over the real Hollywood Blvd. years ago.  The fact that it's not there -- and that area is rumored to be the area for all of the _Frozen_ madness -- is very telling. 


​



tksbaskets said:


> I love that we are getting reports of Christmas Holiday sightings at the parks!
> 
> No chance to watch the new Hallmark movies yet but they are queued up on my DVR!




*TK --*

_A Cookie Cutter Christmas_ was ok -- I think I have to watch it again in full to see if I like it better, because I got distracted as I watched it -- but, so far, _The Nine Lives of Christmas_ is my favorite of the first 3 new movies that have debuted thus far.





mom2rtk said:


> Man, I really got behind here. Congrats to the gift card winners!
> 
> I have a question for those who had pictures taken with the Viva Navidad characters last year. Were there certain times listed in the times guide? Are they out before or after the parade? Or just sort of in and out all day?



*Janet --*

I think the characters are there on and off throughout the day.  I have the Times Guide for DCA from last year, and I don't see times mentioned for just the characters.  The daily hours for VN are mentioned:  11:00 a.m. - 7 p.m., and the Street Party hours are listed:  12:25, 1:30, 2:50, 3:50, 5:30 and 6:20.


----------



## egritz

Sherry E said:


> A key element in Hollywood Land seems to be missing, from what I can tell by your photos -- and that is one of the things I was most interested in:  *The Santa/reindeer display at the end of the street (next to the Hyperion)*.
> 
> It could be that the Santa display will be put up before the holidays officially kick off, or it could be that the display is not going up at all this year due to _Frozen_ stuff invading that whole back section of Hollywood Land.  The Santa/reindeer decoration was a nice touch last year, as it was reminiscent of the Santa/reindeer displays that used to hang over the real Hollywood Blvd. years ago.  The fact that it's not there -- and that area is rumored to be the area for all of the _Frozen_ madness -- is very telling.



I liked that Santa & Reindeer & didn't realize it was new last year, I'm glad we got some pictures with it. 
I haven't kept up to speed on the frozen invasion of that area - are we to also expect another Elsa & Anna meet n greet in DCA????


----------



## mom2rtk

Sherry E said:


> A key element in Hollywood Land seems to be missing, from what I can tell by your photos -- and that is one of the things I was most interested in:  *The Santa/reindeer display at the end of the street (next to the Hyperion)*.
> 
> It could be that the Santa display will be put up before the holidays officially kick off, or it could be that the display is not going up at all this year due to _Frozen_ stuff invading that whole back section of Hollywood Land.  The Santa/reindeer decoration was a nice touch last year, as it was reminiscent of the Santa/reindeer displays that used to hang over the real Hollywood Blvd. years ago.  The fact that it's not there -- and that area is rumored to be the area for all of the _Frozen_ madness -- is very telling.  [/SIZE]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Janet --*
> 
> I think the characters are there on and off throughout the day.  I have the Times Guide for DCA from last year, and I don't see times mentioned for just the characters.  The daily hours for VN are mentioned:  11:00 a.m. - 7 p.m., and the Street Party hours are listed:  12:25, 1:30, 2:50, 3:50, 5:30 and 6:20.



Sherry, I also think that's interesting. I hope they aren't leaving Christmas decorations down and are planning to do something that really doesn't start until 12/20! That would stink for those of us traveling earlier. I look forward to more reports from the park!

And thanks for the info on the VN characters. We'll just have to head over and start asking questions.


----------



## LalaCoop

So if our fireworks are scheduled for 9:15 the castle lighting times will be...?  Also, if watching the fireworks from the curb by the hub will we still get to experience snowfall, or do we need to actually be on Main Street?  Is there a particular area of Main Street that provides better viewing?  Are the fireworks terribly loud (should I bring ear plugs for the littles? )?
Saw the sign for the "photo spot" in front the the Viva Navidad store/display.  Does this mean that there's a Photopass photographer there?  If so, are there other areas I the parks for designated photo ops?
I have enjoyed reading through the thread, trying to keep up, but y'all are so fast on here!  Thank you for all the wonderful info!


----------



## petals

Congrats Krispin


----------



## Speechphi

Thank you Sherry for hosting such a fun holiday countdown! I've enjoyed checking the new theme & photos each Monday so much that I was a tiny bit bummed this morning when I remembered the countdown was over . But there's next year...and I'll have more photos to share then! Only 39 days to go for me!


----------



## momrek06

Just want to share on the CHRISTMAS thread what I bought yesterday at DCA!!!
(They are also all over DL)!

   

MERRY CHRISTMAS, MICKEY 'ELF' (popcorn holder)!!!


----------



## twinky

Good morning. For those interested in the Jazz Kitchen Gingerbread House Workshops, tickets are now on sale: http://www.eventbee.com/event?eid=165822544


----------



## mvf-m11c

LalaCoop said:


> So if our fireworks are scheduled for 9:15 the castle lighting times will be...?  Also, if watching the fireworks from the curb by the hub will we still get to experience snowfall, or do we need to actually be on Main Street?  Is there a particular area of Main Street that provides better viewing?  Are the fireworks terribly loud (should I bring ear plugs for the littles? )?



Sleeping Beauty Winter Castle Enchantment Holiday lighting should happen every hour until the fireworks. For example if it starts 9:15pm, there should be two shows a night which it starts at 7:15pm and 8:15pm. Yes, you will be able to experience the snowfall around the Hub. I would look closely at the light towers around the Hub to see where the snow machines are located. Not only Main Street, you can experience the snowfall at IASW Plaza and around the Rivers of America when watching the first show of F! after BIHM fireworks. BIHM fireworks are not that loud but there will be some fireworks that will be loud.


----------



## LalaCoop

Thank you! Tying to stay towards the park exit, our wee ones will be exhausted by that point and don't want to fight crowds (as much) to depart.




Another question, for HMH, is it the traditional music, or songs from Nightmare Before Christmas?


----------



## figment_jii

LalaCoop said:


> Another question, for HMH, is it the traditional music, or songs from Nightmare Before Christmas?



HMH uses the music from and inspired by Nightmare Before Christmas.  You can get a sense of the music (from the titles) used in the Wikipedia listing:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Haunted_Mansion_Holiday

Doombuggies also has a lot of information about the music for HMH:
http://www.doombuggies.com/holiday1.php


----------



## Sherry E

egritz said:


> I liked that Santa & Reindeer & didn't realize it was new last year, I'm glad we got some pictures with it.
> I haven't kept up to speed on the frozen invasion of that area - are we to also expect another Elsa & Anna meet n greet in DCA????



*egritz --*

MiceAge has been reporting for a while that, as of December 20th, Hollywood Land will be taken over by Frozen, complete with a Frozen sing-along, a meet & greet, an indoor ice rink and "real snow" and whatever else.  It has been only a rumor, but various signs seem to indicate that it might happen.

Yes -- all of the decorations in Hollywood Land last year were brand new.





mom2rtk said:


> Sherry, I also think that's interesting. I hope they aren't leaving Christmas decorations down and are planning to do something that really doesn't start until 12/20! That would stink for those of us traveling earlier. I look forward to more reports from the park!
> 
> And thanks for the info on the VN characters. We'll just have to head over and start asking questions.




*Janet --*

Looking at *Misskitty3'*s photos it appears that some random strands of garland are up on the HL facades, but those circular Santa and star signs don't appear to be attached to the poles and trees as they were last year (I didn't see them in the photos), and there is no Santa/reindeer display at the end of the street.  

I am guessing that that specific spot will be a Frozen photo spot of some sort, and it may have been too much trouble to put Santa up there when he'd only have to come down by 12/20.  I would rather have Santa there for the first month+ of the season that not have him there at all.




twinky said:


> Good morning. For those interested in the Jazz Kitchen Gingerbread House Workshops, tickets are now on sale: http://www.eventbee.com/event?eid=165822544



*twinky --*

Thanks!  I had actually planned on mentioning that here later today, as I had announced the details and dates of the Workshop quite a while back and figured that people had forgotten. I have the dates for it in the second post on page 1, but it's also good (for reference) to show them *this Downtown Disney post*, which includes a link to *figment_ji''s* photos of the Workshop, so people can see what it entails.



​


----------



## dec2009mama

momrek06 said:


> Just want to share on the CHRISTMAS thread what I bought yesterday at DCA!!!
> (They are also all over DL)!
> 
> 
> 
> MERRY CHRISTMAS, MICKEY 'ELF' (popcorn holder)!!!



OMG -- going to get that FOR SURE!


----------



## Dawn16

More Fantasmic Fastpass details at MousePlanet.  Wasn't sure if I should link or not.  Still can't decide what to do for next month.  Hungry Bear maybe?  I hate being one of the guinea pigs for this!


----------



## marlana323

Booked our holiday tour.  It's getting so close.  

Thanks to everyone for your contributions on this thread.  It's making planning so much easier for me!


----------



## tksbaskets

momrek06 said:


> Just want to share on the CHRISTMAS thread what I bought yesterday at DCA!!!
> (They are also all over DL)!
> 
> 
> 
> MERRY CHRISTMAS, MICKEY 'ELF' (popcorn holder)!!!



ADORABLE!!!!



figment_jii said:


> HMH uses the music from and inspired by Nightmare Before Christmas.  You can get a sense of the music (from the titles) used in the Wikipedia listing:
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Haunted_Mansion_Holiday
> 
> Doombuggies also has a lot of information about the music for HMH:
> http://www.doombuggies.com/holiday1.php



What a wealth of information!  Thanks for posting.  I can hear the HMH 'Jingle Bells' in my head as I'm typing.


----------



## petals

momrek06 said:


> MERRY CHRISTMAS, MICKEY 'ELF' (popcorn holder)!!!



I can't decide whether I want him or Dumbo!


----------



## Mouseketeers4

Congrats to all the winners!

We're thinking about switching from PPH to CCI for our trip next week but we have an Ariel's Grotto reservation at 9:00, during EMH.  What is the process for entering then when you're staying offsite?


----------



## Sherry E

I dropped *Marlana's*, *Bret's* and *Kristan's* Disney gift cards in the mail today!  They are on the way (with a delay tomorrow, for Veterans Day).  Since I'm in Los Angeles I would assume that Bret and Kristan should get their gift cards by/before the end of the week, but sometimes the USPS is surprising.  Marlana might end up getting her gift card before the others do!


*Here is a new blog from the Disney Parks Blog folks:*

*"Authentic Tastes for Disney ¡Viva Navidad! at Disney California Adventure Park" -- Disney Parks Blog; posted on November 10th, 2014 by Rachel Brent, Food & Beverage Marketing Communications Coordinator*

​


----------



## JadeDarkstar

So today i spent 10 bucks on an Elsa blanket. only to get home and find a better one so now i'm taking the kid one back and getting an adult one for pick up wed. so before we leave on the bus we will be running around in the AM to get the blanket for the bus. 

I'm so obsessed with Elsa.
Hay at least it will waste a couple hours before we have to go on the bus.

Merry Christmas to me....and Happy Bday


----------



## dedesmith32

Just made my Holiday Tour Reservation! I'm excited because I was worried about getting the AP Discount. I have purchased my AP, but it won't be activated until I get there so I was afraid that I wasn't going to be able to do it.  BUT, I let the CM know that when I called and she said that it would be no problem. I just have to show them the AP when I get there - so yay for the discount and yay for the tour! Can't wait!


----------



## planningjollyholiday

dedesmith32 said:
			
		

> Just made my Holiday Tour Reservation! I'm excited because I was worried about getting the AP Discount. I have purchased my AP, but it won't be activated until I get there so I was afraid that I wasn't going to be able to do it.  BUT, I let the CM know that when I called and she said that it would be no problem. I just have to show them the AP when I get there - so yay for the discount and yay for the tour! Can't wait!



the tour gets charged when you book it,  not when you actually take the tour. So does that mean they will just refund the discount on your credit card when you sign in for the tour? How do they know how much you paid when you get there? I wonder if they can see that when you sign in. I am curious how this is going to work because I am in the exact same position as you.


----------



## SuzanneSLO

Sherry E said:


> I dropped *Marlana's*, *Bret's* and *Kristan's* Disney gift cards in the mail today!  They are on the way (with a delay tomorrow, for Veterans Day).  Since I'm in Los Angeles I would assume that Bret and Kristan should get their gift cards by/before the end of the week, but sometimes the USPS is surprising.  Marlana might end up getting her gift card before the others do!
> 
> 
> *Here is a new blog from the Disney Parks Blog folks:*
> 
> *"Authentic Tastes for Disney ¡Viva Navidad! at Disney California Adventure Park" -- Disney Parks Blog; posted on November 10th, 2014 by Rachel Brent, Food & Beverage Marketing Communications Coordinator*
> 
> ​



Is the Viva Navidad menu the only menu available at the Boardwalk Garden Grill between now and January?  We love the non-holiday menu there. -- Suzanne


----------



## dedesmith32

JadeDarkstar said:


> So today i spent 10 bucks on an Elsa blanket. only to get home and find a better one so now i'm taking the kid one back and getting an adult one for pick up wed. so before we leave on the bus we will be running around in the AM to get the blanket for the bus.
> 
> I'm so obsessed with Elsa.
> Hay at least it will waste a couple hours before we have to go on the bus.
> 
> Merry Christmas to me....and Happy Bday





planningjollyholiday said:


> the tour gets charged when you book it,  not when you actually take the tour. So does that mean they will just refund the discount on your credit card when you sign in for the tour? How do they know how much you paid when you get there? I wonder if they can see that when you sign in. I am curious how this is going to work because I am in the exact same position as you.



I just told them about my AP situation and they only charged me the discount price. So I paid it and they just said to make sure and show my AP when I check in for the tour!


----------



## planningjollyholiday

dedesmith32 said:
			
		

> I just told them about my AP situation and they only charged me the discount price. So I paid it and they just said to make sure and show my AP when I check in for the tour!



Glad you got the discounted tickets! The CM i talked to was not helpful at all,  and didn't seem to care about my dilemma and charged me full price. I'm hoping they will be able to resolve this when i get there. Wish me luck!


----------



## Misskitty3

SuzanneSLO said:


> Is the Viva Navidad menu the only menu available at the Boardwalk Garden Grill between now and January?  We love the non-holiday menu there. -- Suzanne



They did not have the Mediterranean menu yesterday, just the Mexican items.





We stopped in at Gibson Girl today for ice cream.  The special peppermint ice cream wasn't listed on the main menu but I asked about it and was told they have it now.

I saw the mailing tube mini Xmas trees at the shop by Pooh's but when I asked about them at the Emporium I was told they hadn't gotten them in yet.

The park was packed today - lines to get thru security were backed up to the bus areas. Once past security, the line to get into DL moved really fast! Today has been the most crowded of the 3 days we have been here.


----------



## krispin41

Sherry E said:


> I dropped *Marlana's*, *Bret's* and *Kristan's* Disney gift cards in the mail today!  They are on the way (with a delay tomorrow, for Veterans Day).  Since I'm in Los Angeles I would assume that Bret and Kristan should get their gift cards by/before the end of the week, but sometimes the USPS is surprising.  Marlana might end up getting her gift card before the others do!
> 
> 
> *Here is a new blog from the Disney Parks Blog folks:*
> 
> *"Authentic Tastes for Disney ¡Viva Navidad! at Disney California Adventure Park" -- Disney Parks Blog; posted on November 10th, 2014 by Rachel Brent, Food & Beverage Marketing Communications Coordinator*
> 
> ​



Thanks again! I will let you know when it arrives!

AND: mole mole mole!! So excited for that!!!






JadeDarkstar said:


> So today i spent 10 bucks on an Elsa blanket. only to get home and find a better one so now i'm taking the kid one back and getting an adult one for pick up wed. so before we leave on the bus we will be running around in the AM to get the blanket for the bus.
> 
> I'm so obsessed with Elsa.
> Hay at least it will waste a couple hours before we have to go on the bus.
> 
> Merry Christmas to me....and Happy Bday



I am a bit obsessed too.

I found a darling Anna & Elsa blanket at Costco for $13.99 a few weeks ago. Super soft and an adult sized throw blanket.

I also got some cute hand-stamped bracelets from spiffingjewelry.com One bangle says "Let it go" (naturally) and the other one says "I am one with the wind and sky."


----------



## rentayenta

Misskitty3 said:


> We stopped in at Gibson Girl today for ice cream.  The special peppermint ice cream wasn't listed on the main menu but I asked about it and was told they have it now.
> 
> I saw the mailing tube mini Xmas trees at the shop by Pooh's but when I asked about them at the Emporium I was told they hadn't gotten them in yet.
> 
> The park was packed today - lines to get thru security were backed up to the bus areas. Once past security, the line to get into DL moved really fast! Today has been the most crowded of the 3 days we have been here.







Holy moly that looks incredible!


----------



## revwog1974

A spot just opened up for our party of 10 to have breakfast at Minnie's on Christmas Day!  I think that sounds like a lot of fun for the 6 kids in our party, considering we're leaving all their presents at home.   

I'll be calling tomorrow morning to try for FP dining for Fantasmic for Christmas week.  Is anyone else trying for that?


----------



## DLmama

revwog1974 said:
			
		

> A spot just opened up for our party of 10 to have breakfast at Minnie's on Christmas Day!  I think that sounds like a lot of fun for the 6 kids in our party, considering we're leaving all their presents at home.
> 
> I'll be calling tomorrow morning to try for FP dining for Fantasmic for Christmas week.  Is anyone else trying for that?



I'm thinking about trying for the Hungry Bear dessert package for Christmas week. Maybe the 21, 22 or 23. I'm really interested in the details! I don't hate the idea, but I'm not sure I love it yet either. We'll have to wait and see how it works out.


----------



## dedesmith32

I can't decide what to do. My only chance to see Fantasmic will be the last day we are there - Friday, December 12th - which of course is the first day of this new Fastpass!  I'm really conflicted. I had decided that I couldn't afford the original dessert package, so I wasn't going to do that. But now.....

So I think I have to decide between the Hungry Bear Dessert Package or the Aladdin's Oasis Picnic meal and I can't decide! Do you think there will be any good spots reserved for these?


----------



## tksbaskets

Misskitty3 said:


> We stopped in at Gibson Girl today for ice cream.  The special peppermint ice cream wasn't listed on the main menu but I asked about it and was told they have it now.
> 
> I saw the mailing tube mini Xmas trees at the shop by Pooh's but when I asked about them at the Emporium I was told they hadn't gotten them in yet.
> 
> The park was packed today - lines to get thru security were backed up to the bus areas. Once past security, the line to get into DL moved really fast! Today has been the most crowded of the 3 days we have been here.



Good news on the treats!  *Sherry* wasn't the ice cream cone of doom one of the candy cane sprinkle kind??


----------



## revwog1974

I think the uncertainty is the stressful thing, especially for us.  If this FP system had been around a while, and we knew how it worked, we'd be much less likely to pay for a meal with FP.  But since we'll be there at peak time and it is new, we're going to pay.  Personally, I don't understand why they're introducing this in December.  But that's a discussion for another thread.  Someone on the appropriate thread posted this link and you may find it helpful.  http://www.mouseplanet.com/10859/Fantasmic_Fastpass_at_Disneyland



dedesmith32 said:


> I can't decide what to do. My only chance to see Fantasmic will be the last day we are there - Friday, December 12th - which of course is the first day of this new Fastpass!  I'm really conflicted. I had decided that I couldn't afford the original dessert package, so I wasn't going to do that. But now.....
> 
> So I think I have to decide between the Hungry Bear Dessert Package or the Aladdin's Oasis Picnic meal and I can't decide! Do you think there will be any good spots reserved for these?


----------



## krispin41

Oh, did you see this ornament on disneystore.com?

http://www.disneystore.com/adventureland-ornament-disneyland/mp/1365734/1000344/

It's even got "the backside of water!"

Ooooh this one too!

http://www.disneystore.com/disney-villains-ornament-disneyland/mp/1365626/1000344/


----------



## jediturtle

Sorry if I missed it, but does anyone know if the Phineas and Ferb holiday dance party is happening this year?  Looks like it has in the past, and I read somewhere that it would be this year too, but I haven't seen anything about it anywhere else.  If not, are there any other opportunities to meet them?  My daughter would be thrilled!

Thanks!


----------



## DisneylandPlanner

Misskitty3 said:


> http://s119.photobucket.com/user/mi...1-4190-8591-DEB9F8E032AA_zpseds5llnt.jpg.html



I am bring one of these home! Thanks for sharing


----------



## AmberStar

dedesmith32 said:


> I can't decide what to do. My only chance to see Fantasmic will be the last day we are there - Friday, December 12th - which of course is the first day of this new Fastpass!  I'm really conflicted. I had decided that I couldn't afford the original dessert package, so I wasn't going to do that. But now.....
> 
> So I think I have to decide between the Hungry Bear Dessert Package or the Aladdin's Oasis Picnic meal and I can't decide! Do you think there will be any good spots reserved for these?



I am in the same spot. We used our "extras" money to book the discover the magic tour for the kiddos. With a group of 10 we were planning on splitting off in 2s and save a spot early in the afternoon. This is our VERY first visit where fantasmic will be an option to be seen and none of us have never seen it. We are going to roll the dice with the new fastpass system but I'm incredibly disheartened by this. We are skipping WOC just for the fact that unless we are right up front my little kiddos can't see the view and now I'm hoping that they will be able to see with the new fastpass in action. I am SO SO bummed out but can't justify 200 dollars PLUS for a 20 minute show with such a large group.


----------



## Disney127

planningjollyholiday said:


> Glad you got the discounted tickets! The CM i talked to was not helpful at all,  and didn't seem to care about my dilemma and charged me full price. I'm hoping they will be able to resolve this when i get there. Wish me luck!



I was charged full price too when I booked last month but just spoke to a CM today who told me that they will refund me when I show them my AP at the tour desk.  

We are doing the Holiday Tour on the 18th too!


----------



## meljensmom

So excited....just made a reservation at Anna and Elsa's Boutique for my 8 year old....she is going to get the makeover from Santa and have her makeover the day after Christmas.  I'm going to print up a special "certificate" to announce her gift to her on Christmas Day.  

We have our Christmas Eve dinner reservation at Goofy's Kitchen and now I just need to wait a few more days to make our reservation for the Holiday Tour.  Hoping for December 23 for that.  Any suggestions on what time to request?  Also, my Mom will have a scooter, will she be ok on the tour if she's not walking?  Oh, and about how long is the tour?  

Yes, we're pretty excited here in Northern California!!


----------



## planningjollyholiday

Disney127 said:
			
		

> I was charged full price too when I booked last month but just spoke to a CM today who told me that they will refund me when I show them my AP at the tour desk.
> 
> We are doing the Holiday Tour on the 18th too!



This is great news! See you on the 18th,  we will be the group of 6 wearing the tacky  Christmas  shirts


----------



## Disney127

planningjollyholiday said:


> This is great news! See you on the 18th,  we will be the group of 6 wearing the tacky  Christmas  shirts



It will just be DD and I.   She is turning 13 on this day and what better way to celebrate than at Disneyland with a Holiday Tour!


----------



## Sherry E

*1.   Wheeeeeee!  The Christmas music has started on Sirius/XM.   Both Holly (channel 17) and Holiday Traditions (channel 147) began today! 

My only problem is that I always have the Hallmark Channel Countdown to Christmas movies running in the background, and it's hard to play Christmas music on top of the movies.  I have to choose one or the other, or switch to the music when there's a movie on that I don't like.  (My holiday seasons are very busy with music and movies, as you can guess!)*




*2.   From the Disney Parks Blog today:

"A Swell Holiday Collection For Your Home Now Available at Disney Parks" -- Disney Parks Blog; posted on November 11th, 2014 by Steven Miller, Merchandise Communications Manager  

It looks as though Disney took all of the existing holiday merchandise -- or a lot of it -- and gave it a retro makeover.  For example, they sell the Cookies and Milk for Santa cup and saucer every year, but this year's version has the retro design/style!


Also:

"Twelve Favorite Holiday-Themed Gifts From Disney Parks" -- Disney Parks Blog; posted on November 10th, 2014 by Steven Miller, Merchandise Communications Manager

"Jingle Cruise and Disneys The Little Mermaid Are Featured Online Only Shirts For November 2014" -- Disney Parks Blog; posted on November 9th, 2014 by Steven Miller, Merchandise Communications Manager
*




3.    I don't really like to promote our competing sites' (MiceChat and Mouse Planet) blogs and articles too often, but I know that the interest in the new holiday season is strong at this moment, so I will mention that MiceChat posted a blog with a lot of photos people might be interested in -- *HERE*.  There are some distant, mysterious Jingle Cruise photos -- and a photo of the sign that says that JC is actually returning on 11/13 (not 11/14, as previously expected).  Also, those who have enjoyed the Holidays at DLR before may notice that some of the decorations on Main Street are different this year.  I think they are supposed to look "retro," but they are not really theme-specific and are kind of generic.

Mouse Planet also posted an interesting DLR update -- *HERE*.  In it there is a photo of an in-store Sandy Claws decoration that I have never seen!!  Is it new, or have I just missed it because I didn't look up?




*4.  The latest sightings in Peppermint Pandemonium and Holiday Hoopla (courtesy of The Impulsive Buy):


A.  Russell Stover's Limited Edition "Cake Assortment" and "Cookies and Pies" assortment of chocolate candy -- HERE;

B.  The Frozen "Icicle Mix" -- sparkling jelly beans from Jelly Belly!;

C.  Seasonal Pringles -- Milk Chocolate-flavored Pringles and Cinnamon Sugar Tortillas;

D.  Market Pantry's Cinnamon Vanilla "Holiday Milk";

E.  Barton Creek Crossing's Pumpkin Spread;

F.  think Thin's seasonal Protein and Fiber bars -- in Pumpkin Spice and Dark Chocolate Peppermint;

G.  479 Degrees' Dark Chocolate + Bing Cherries Popcorn;

H.  Gold Emblem Select's Gourmet European Milk Chocolate Truffles; and

I.  Boulder Canyon's Thanksgiving Feast Kettle Cooked Potato Chips!*










tksbaskets said:


> Good news on the treats!  *Sherry* wasn't the ice cream cone of doom one of the candy cane sprinkle kind??



*TK --*

Yes, indeed.  The Peppermint Cone of Doom (in 2010) was one of the crushed candy cane-encrusted cones from Gibson Girl.  Then, not wanting to repeat the same near-catastrophe on Main Street, I think I went for the ice cream in a cup the following year (though I might be misremembering), and in 2012 I was back to the cones -- except that time I got the ice cream in a cone covered with chocolate and red & green sprinkles.  In 2013 there was no peppermint ice cream at DLR when I was there, so no cones for me.

Speaking of which.... you may or may not remember that, a few years ago in my long-departed mega-Trip Report, I mentioned having some tooth pain and that the dentist couldn't see any signs of cracks or anything on the X-rays, so there was no way to treat anything.  (You mentioned to me that one of your teeth broke while you were eating rice, as I recall, and you had to get a crown?)  

Well, that pain never really went away, but I always just assumed that it was due to increased sensitivity with age.  However, that same tooth has now broken (it seems to have happened just in the last week or two, but I didn't notice it until last week), and it is most likely to due to the ancient, 25-year-old filling that's in it.   The filling probably expanded over the years and weakened the tooth.  When the pain first kicked in a few years ago, the crack was probably so small that it couldn't be picked up on the X-rays, but now it has advanced and evolved enough to where it finally resulted in my tooth breaking.  So now, that means a crown is in my future -- fortunately, the tooth is in good shape other than the break and there's no decay, so no root canal needed, but I have to get it crowned soon.  

The taste of leaking mercury is no fun.

The bottom line is, no peppermint ice cream for me for a while!  After many years of regaling you with tales of my Peppermint pursuits in my TRs and in my Superthreads, I have to steer clear of it for now.  With my luck, a small piece of crushed candy cane in the ice cream would break the rest of my tooth and filling, not to mention the fact that the cold of the ice cream will cause immense pain.





jediturtle said:


> Sorry if I missed it, but does anyone know if the Phineas and Ferb holiday dance party is happening this year?  Looks like it has in the past, and I read somewhere that it would be this year too, but I haven't seen anything about it anywhere else.  If not, are there any other opportunities to meet them?  My daughter would be thrilled!
> 
> Thanks!



*jediturtle --*

I could be completely wrong, but it seems that I read somewhere that the Phineas & Ferb holiday dance party is not returning this year.  I think that I read it on an unofficial site -- in other words, not an actual Disney site -- so I wasn't sure if it was accurate or not.  I guess we will know for sure in a few days.

If the P&F holiday party doesn't return, I wouldn't be shocked if they turned up in DCA anyway, at a photo spot.







meljensmom said:


> So excited....just made a reservation at Anna and Elsa's Boutique for my 8 year old....she is going to get the makeover from Santa and have her makeover the day after Christmas.  I'm going to print up a special "certificate" to announce her gift to her on Christmas Day.
> 
> We have our Christmas Eve dinner reservation at Goofy's Kitchen and now I just need to wait a few more days to make our reservation for the Holiday Tour.  Hoping for December 23 for that.  Any suggestions on what time to request?  Also, my Mom will have a scooter, will she be ok on the tour if she's not walking?  Oh, and about how long is the tour?
> 
> Yes, we're pretty excited here in Northern California!!



*Cindy --*

I am still so excited for you that you have this wonderful Christmas trip coming up!

I've not done the Holiday tour myself, but it seems that is lasts, from what I have read -- from start to finish, including the parade viewing -- about 3 hours, or just under 3 hours.   I don't know if the tour is staying in Disneyland only this year, or if it is taking you into DCA too.  That could affect the duration of the tour.

I have seen people on the tour in scooters and it appeared to be working seamlessly, but I can't be sure.

I would opt for the latest tour time available, as that will put you in front of It's a Small World Holiday when the lights are on.  IASWH is entirely festive as a ride any time of day, but the outside/façade is so gorgeous at night that it's worth seeing and enjoying as often as you can.  It is really stunning in person.


----------



## tksbaskets

*Sherry* - Oh those teeth....Yes, I was eating a soft hamburger bun and busted a tooth.  Sigh.  Did you know when you eat something soft your teeth tend to go in a circle thus widening a crack?

About your needing a crown...ask your doctor about an 'onlay'.  That's what I got for my tooth.  It's kind of like a winnie the pooh honey pot where the gold looks like drips down over your tooth.  Anyway - it is alike a fancy cap where most of your tooth can be preserved (no need for excessive drilling or a pin/cap/crown).  It way two trips to the dentist and it has never given me any issues.

I can't imagine no ice cream this season for you....sniff....


----------



## bumbershoot

Sherry, the mercury filling likely helped cause the break. Since it's constantly expanding and contracting it will cause such problems.  So be sure to have it taken all the way out and replaced with a modern filling before doing the crown/cap. (Just had that done so I'm feeling your pain!)


----------



## siskaren

Sherry E said:


> C.  Seasonal Pringles -- Milk Chocolate-flavored Pringles and Cinnamon Sugar Tortillas;



Interesting. I just picked up some White Chocolate and Cinnamon Sugar Pringles (and they were definitely not the tortillas). I've tried them both and would give both a thumbs up. Last year they had Pecan Pie Pringles, which I was skeptical about, so I waited until after the holiday and bought them on clearance, and oh my goodness, were they good! I hope they have them again this year.


----------



## meljensmom

Sherry E said:


> *1.
> Cindy --
> 
> I am still so excited for you that you have this wonderful Christmas trip coming up!
> 
> I've not done the Holiday tour myself, but it seems that is lasts, from what I have read -- from start to finish, including the parade viewing -- about 3 hours, or just under 3 hours.   I don't know if the tour is staying in Disneyland only this year, or if it is taking you into DCA too.  That could affect the duration of the tour.
> 
> I have seen people on the tour in scooters and it appeared to be working seamlessly, but I can't be sure.
> 
> I would opt for the latest tour time available, as that will put you in front of It's a Small World Holiday when the lights are on.  IASWH is entirely festive as a ride any time of day, but the outside/façade is so gorgeous at night that it's worth seeing and enjoying as often as you can.  It is really stunning in person.*


*

Thanks for the information, Sherry!!  *


----------



## DharmaLou

Love the Jack & Sally "Season's Screamings" pin - definitely going to add that to my collection! I love the Sven iPhone case, too! I also love the lights necklace. We do a Santa Pub Crawl every December and I think this needs to be part of my outfit!


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

Sherry, you are the first person I thought of with this news!

AT&T, our current provider, is raising their rates and is unwilling to work with us...so DH just signed a contract with Comcast and they'll be here Sun morning to switch over. Which means we now get the Hallmark Channel!!!! And I can enjoy all the Christmas movie wonderfulness!!!


----------



## Sherry E

*Let's recap what is going on with the holiday season so far (even though it does not officially begin until 11/13), and/or what is going to happen soon (in no specific order), just to get everyone up to speed in case you have missed the latest news:*




*1.  Believe in Holiday Magic fireworks (and snowfall), A Christmas Fantasy Parade and It's a Small World Holiday all began/opened on Friday, 11/7.  (The actual parade was not taped this year, but other entertainment at DL was taped for the annual Christmas Day TV special on ABC.);


2.  Jingle Cruise was supposed to open on 11/14, but it looks like it will open on 11/13, with even more decorations than it had last year;


3.  Viva Navidad soft opened today, 11/11, but the actual food portion of it (the menu) was in effect over this past weekend;


4.  Winter Dreams soft launched/opened on Wednesday, November 12, 2014.


5.  Portions of the Jingle Jangle Jamboree were open over the 11/7-11/9 weekend (such as the cute little cabin), but not all of it.  More of it is probably up and running now;


6.  The Christmas tree is up in Downtown Disney, as are the Winter Village and the ice rink (not sure if the latter two are open for business yet);


7.  The Christmas tree is now up on Main Street, along with some new (and fairly generic) decorations on the facades!;


8.  There are some decorations up in Hollywood Land, but as of a couple of days ago there was no Santa/reindeer display at the end of the street;


9.  The Buena Vista Street Bell Ringers are out and about, and the BVS tree lighting has already begun;


10.  So far, the famous, sometimes elusive, peppermint ice cream is available in at least one ice cream shop at DLR (Gibson Girl), but judging by last year's weird ice cream happenings there is no telling whether or not it will stick around this year or be gone in 2 weeks;


11.  The Winter Castle has been glowing (but I'm not sure if the actual Enchantment Lighting has been happening yet?  I will assume it has been happening?); 


12.  A 6 ft. gingerbread house is coming to the lobby of the Grand Californian Hotel this year (the exact date is unknown, but it will likely be in place by the pre-Thanksgiving weekend, at the latest), and hot chocolate will be sold from its window (the fate of the giant fake gingerbread Castle in the DLH Fantasy Tower lobby is unknown); 


13.  The Muppets' theater is closed until December 20th, which would support the MiceAge rumor that Frozen is going to take over that back section of Hollywood Land with a sing-along, ice skating rink and meet & greet at the Animation Academy -- all supposedly opening on December 20th; 


14.  Disney Auditions have also already been held for musicians with a preferable knowledge of the Scandinavian folk-style of music, to be performed in an "indoor storytelling" environment in DCA -- another fact that would support the rumored Frozen takeover of Hollywood Land; 


15.  The Candlelight Ceremony is taking place on Sat., 12/6 and Sun., 12/7 (that is confirmed),  and the rumored, unconfirmed narrator for both nights is Beau Bridges; 


16.  The dates of the famous handmade candy canes have been announced/posted (you can see which dates they are being made in Post #2 on Page 1 of this thread);


17.  Reservations for Ralph Brennan's Jazz Kitchen's Gingerbread Workshop in December are now open; 


18.  Thanksgiving day dining reservations opened up in September, and Christmas Eve/Day dining reservations opened up last month;


19.  The Holiday Time Tour at DLR begins on Fri., 11/14, and reservations are open; and


20.  Three Kings Day will be celebrated as part of Viva Navidad, Friday, January 2 - Tuesday, January 6th.*




*Also:  Honorable mention, but not holiday-specific:  Fantasmic now has Fastpasses and new dessert/dining packages for different restaurants!*



​










tksbaskets said:


> *Sherry* - Oh those teeth....Yes, I was eating a soft hamburger bun and busted a tooth.  Sigh.  Did you know when you eat something soft your teeth tend to go in a circle thus widening a crack?
> 
> About your needing a crown...ask your doctor about an 'onlay'.  That's what I got for my tooth.  It's kind of like a winnie the pooh honey pot where the gold looks like drips down over your tooth.  Anyway - it is alike a fancy cap where most of your tooth can be preserved (no need for excessive drilling or a pin/cap/crown).  It way two trips to the dentist and it has never given me any issues.
> 
> I can't imagine no ice cream this season for you....sniff....



*TK --*

Oh, it was a hamburger bun that did your tooth in?  I was thinking it was a piece of rice.  (Someone else must have told me the rice/tooth story.)  Either way, it was a soft item.  It's not like you were chomping down on a jawbreaker or some other hard piece of candy.  Those soft items are sneaky!

I remember you mentioning the circular motion of the chewing while eating something soft, and I can see how that would happen.  Of course, because nothing showed up on the X-ray when I was last X-rayed, there was no way to identify a crack and fix it.  If it had been identified back then, I probably wouldn't be dealing with it now.

It may be an onlay that the dentist wants to give me, but she was calling it a crown.   It will require 2 visits, as you mentioned.  They have to level down the tooth, make the mold, apply the temporary fix and then put the real thing on.    

Either way, this sudden dental issue is interfering with my peppermint ice cream and gingerbread cookie consumption until it's fixed!




bumbershoot said:


> Sherry, the mercury filling likely helped cause the break. Since it's constantly expanding and contracting it will cause such problems.  So be sure to have it taken all the way out and replaced with a modern filling before doing the crown/cap. (Just had that done so I'm feeling your pain!)



Hi, *Molly*!  

I didn't know you were lurking out there!

Yes, these stupid, ancient fillings are ruining teeth across the world!  The dentist said that she's seen a lot of people who have come in with broken or cracked teeth from having really old fillings.  She mentioned the contracting and expanding.  My tooth was fine otherwise -- no decay.  No root canals needed.  A piece of it just broke off all of a sudden -- I'm not even sure when, but I think it may have been when I was eating something like a sandwich -- and it has to be because of that old filling!

I hope your procedure was quick and not too unpleasant!  It seems to be fairly routine.






siskaren said:


> Interesting. I just picked up some White Chocolate and Cinnamon Sugar Pringles (and they were definitely not the tortillas). I've tried them both and would give both a thumbs up. Last year they had Pecan Pie Pringles, which I was skeptical about, so I waited until after the holiday and bought them on clearance, and oh my goodness, were they good! I hope they have them again this year.



*siskaren --*

I never even knew that seasonal Pringles existed until early this year, when I went into the 99 Cent Store and saw the White Chocolate ones and the Cinnamon Sugar ones (not the tortillas) on display in the window.  They were there for a while, and it seemed that no one was buying them.  That's not an item that I would expect to be good in a sweet version, so I'm surprised to hear that the ones you tried were all good.

The world of seasonal versions of everyday products seems vast!




DharmaLou said:


> Love the Jack & Sally "Season's Screamings" pin - definitely going to add that to my collection! I love the Sven iPhone case, too! I also love the lights necklace. We do a Santa Pub Crawl every December and I think this needs to be part of my outfit!



*DharmaLou --*

I love that pin too!  I also love the Mickey snowman pin.  I like the snowflake pin for the GCH, and I'm glad there will be a pin like that one for each of the hotels, but I think the coloring is a little boring.  I hope the snowflake pin is available in different colors for each hotel.



DisneyJamieCA said:


> Sherry, you are the first person I thought of with this news!
> 
> AT&T, our current provider, is raising their rates and is unwilling to work with us...so DH just signed a contract with Comcast and they'll be here Sun morning to switch over. Which means we now get the Hallmark Channel!!!! And I can enjoy all the Christmas movie wonderfulness!!!



*Jamie --*

That is wonderful news!!! 

Not that it's wonderful that AT&T is raising rates -- that's terrible, but most cable companies are lousy in that way -- but it's wonderful that you can finally enjoy the Countdown to Christmas (and, chances are, all of the better Hallmark Christmas movies will be repeated between Sunday and the end of the year, so between _*TK/tksbaskets*_, _*Tracy/OHbelle*_ and I, we can all recommend the best ones for you to catch/watch/record for future viewing before the year is over!  Yay!!!!



​


----------



## tksbaskets

Three cheers for *Nine Lives of Christmas*! It was adorable and heartwarming from start to finish. The acting was way above normal and I loved Gregory Harrison in the movie.  I'm keeping it on my DRV!  *DisneyJamieCA* It will play on a rotating basis this holiday season.  I hope you are able to catch it now that you get the Hallmark Channel. 

_Dental break: *Sherry* - With an onlay there is no need to level down the tooth.  One appointment to take the impression, one to put the onlay on ._

We are hoping to bag a couple of candy canes!  I'm a little bummed about the Muppets being closed.  I love the Muppet show.  Oh well, I'll just have to have DH take me to see Aladdin another time.


----------



## ACDSNY

Thanks for the recap Sherry!


----------



## Sherry E

tksbaskets said:


> Three cheers for *Nine Lives of Christmas*! It was adorable and heartwarming from start to finish. The acting was way above normal and I loved Gregory Harrison in the movie.  I'm keeping it on my DRV!  *DisneyJamieCA* It will play on a rotating basis this holiday season.  I hope you are able to catch it now that you get the Hallmark Channel.
> 
> _Dental break: *Sherry* - With an onlay there is no need to level down the tooth.  One appointment to take the impression, one to put the onlay on ._
> 
> We are hoping to bag a couple of candy canes!  I'm a little bummed about the Muppets being closed.  I love the Muppet show.  Oh well, I'll just have to have DH take me to see Aladdin another time.



*TK --*

Aha!  So I wasn't alone in loving _The Nine Lives of Christmas_!  So far this season, you and I are on the same page -- we didn't care for _One Starry Christmas_ and we both thought _Nine Lives_ was adorable!  Honestly, I liked _Nine Lives_ much more than _A Cookie Cutter Christmas_, but I will wait and see what your verdict is on _Cookie Cutter_, as I am curious if you will agree!

I loved all of the firemen!

_Nine Lives of Christmas_ is apparently going to be available on DVD, from what all of the ads said, but until I decide if I will get it on DVD I want to wait and see the other new movies that are going to air.  At the very least, Hallmark will probably run _Nine Lives_ without commercial breaks on Christmas day, so I may wait to record it until then, when it will use up slightly less DVR space.

I think my tooth must need the crown then -- maybe it has to do with where the actual break is on the tooth, and how much of it is broken off -- because the dentist mentioned needing to level it down.



ACDSNY said:


> Thanks for the recap Sherry!



You're very welcome, *Angela*!

I figure it's a good idea to post the highlights every so often, for those folks who tune into the thread late or who don't have time to get caught up, but need to know the basics.


----------



## tksbaskets

Sherry E said:


> I think my tooth must need the crown then -- maybe it has to do with where the actual break is on the tooth, and how much of it is broken off -- because the dentist mentioned needing to level it down.



It's worth asking if an onlay would work....  I'm planning on watching A Cookie Cutter Christmas tomorrow.  I'll be sure to post my critique!  I'm thinking the DVR of Nine Lives of Christmas will be finding a home with me when it comes out.


----------



## PixiDustDears

momrek06 said:


> Just want to share on the CHRISTMAS thread what I bought yesterday at DCA!!!
> (They are also all over DL)!
> 
> 
> 
> MERRY CHRISTMAS, MICKEY 'ELF' (popcorn holder)!!!




So Im trying to catch up by going backwards.  Had been focused on Halloween and work. But when I saw this, well I just might have to have one. I have ghost Mickey and hatbox ghost Mickey.  I think I have to add to my collection. 

Kind of off topic, but does anyone have any suggestions about what to do with a (walking) leg cast if it should rain?  The weather has been so up and down that it's hard to predict. It rained during Halloween but only lightly while in the park so it wasn't to much of a concern. I'm just not sure what to do besides plastic bags (that get holes in the bottom since it's a walking cast and all).


----------



## Luisa

So it looks like this year we're not getting any of the Hallmark movies until December and only on the weekends. So far in the programming I've found-
Help for the Holidays
A Perfect Christmas
Snow Bride
12 Wishes of Christmas
A Boyfriend for Christmas
The Christmas Secret (a new one, yay!)
Matchmaker Santa
All I want for Christmas
Christmas in Conway 
One Christmas Eve


----------



## rentayenta

Sherry, where did you find info about a gingerbread house at the GCH? This makes me so happy I want to read all about it. I'm sure I missed it as this thread is moving fast.




Must have that Mickey Elf popcorn bucket. It's SO darling! 


To all those traveling soon, safe travels and take lots of pics....please!


----------



## JadeDarkstar

We leave in 11 hours and 45 mins, and we plan to take lots of pics and post them here and on our trip report nightly


----------



## rentayenta

JadeDarkstar said:


> We leave in 11 hours and 45 mins, and we plan to take lots of pics and post them here and on our trip report nightly





Safe travels and can't wait to see pics! Will you put a link here for your trip report?


----------



## revwog1974

After waiting on hold for about 25 minutes, which didn't seem that bad considering, I got an extremely friendly cast member who helped me get Christmas Eve reservations for the River Belle Terrace for the Fantasmic Package.  Unfortunately, she said that the only people would would be seated for the show would be the people with the Blue Bayou package, so I'm hoping the kids in our group have place they can see, otherwise this won't be worth it.


----------



## twinky

revwog1974 said:


> After waiting on hold for about 25 minutes, which didn't seem that bad considering, I got an extremely friendly cast member who helped me get Christmas Eve reservations for the River Belle Terrace for the Fantasmic Package.  Unfortunately, she said that the only people would would be seated for the show would be the people with the Blue Bayou package, so I'm hoping the kids in our group have place they can see, otherwise this won't be worth it.



Congrats!  We plan to be there on the 21st.


----------



## OHBelle

Sherry E said:


> *TK --*
> 
> Aha!  So I wasn't alone in loving _The Nine Lives of Christmas_!  So far this season, you and I are on the same page -- we didn't care for _One Starry Christmas_ and we both thought _Nine Lives_ was adorable!  Honestly, I liked _Nine Lives_ much more than _A Cookie Cutter Christmas_, but I will wait and see what your verdict is on _Cookie Cutter_, as I am curious if you will agree!
> 
> I loved all of the firemen!
> 
> _Nine Lives of Christmas_ is apparently going to be available on DVD, from what all of the ads said, but until I decide if I will get it on DVD I want to wait and see the other new movies that are going to air.  At the very least, Hallmark will probably run _Nine Lives_ without commercial breaks on Christmas day, so I may wait to record it until then, when it will use up slightly less DVR space.
> 
> I think my tooth must need the crown then -- maybe it has to do with where the actual break is on the tooth, and how much of it is broken off -- because the dentist mentioned needing to level it down.



Count me in as one that loved _Nine Lives of Christmas_!  I haven't seen Gregory Harrison in anything recently, boy he has aged very well!   I thought the leads were perfect and had chemistry, unlike _One Starry Christmas_.  The cats were prominent, but not in an annoying, its all about the cats way.  It was a perfect balance.  I am hoping to watch _A Cookie Cutter Christmas_ later today.

Sorry to hear about your tooth.  I hope it gets fixed soon and doesn't cause you too much pain.  Although missing out on Peppermint ice cream is pretty painful!


----------



## DharmaLou

JadeDarkstar said:


> We leave in 11 hours and 45 mins, and we plan to take lots of pics and post them here and on our trip report nightly




Have fun, especially with your 5K! runDisney events are the best!


----------



## AmberStar

revwog1974 said:


> Unfortunately, she said that the only people would would be seated for the show would be the people with the Blue Bayou package, so I'm hoping the kids in our group have place they can see, otherwise this won't be worth it.




This has me TERRIFIED for the same reason. We are skipping WOC because of the standing only thing and I know my shorties won't be able to see. I've talked up Fantasmic like crazy and want to see it so bad (first time ever) but standing room only pretty much makes it clear that it won't be worth it. 

I will be there launch of FP night so hopefully I can talk with a cast member that morning and get more specifics if we don't have them before hand.


----------



## Sherry E

rentayenta said:


> Sherry, where did you find info about a gingerbread house at the GCH? This makes me so happy I want to read all about it. I'm sure I missed it as this thread is moving fast.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Must have that Mickey Elf popcorn bucket. It's SO darling!
> 
> 
> To all those traveling soon, safe travels and take lots of pics....please!



*Jenny --*

You missed it, but that's okay!  That's specifically why I will occasionally re-post what we know, or the latest developments about the current season, to get everyone caught up in case they are either just tuning in or have missed a few pages!

The "news" about the 6 ft. gingerbread house at the GCH was quietly sneaked into a press release about the holidays (last week), along with info about the Elf popcorn bucket, etc.  The Disney Parks Blog put out a blog about the season at the same time, but there was no mention of the gingerbread house.  Since the Parks Blog and Disneyland News usually seem to post almost the same info and text, I figured that Disneyland News' press release would be a carbon copy of what the Parks Blog posted, but it had a lot more detail.  *HERE* is the press release.


​


----------



## rentayenta

Thank you Sherry for pointing me in the right direction.  



This is a cross post but I just booked the F! On the Go package and wanted to share:


_Woot, finally got through. I was on hold about 15 minutes and got info for the remaining 8. I reserved the F! On the Go package. It's actually not a bad deal since we have to eat anyway.  The CM told me the viewing is basically the same viewing as there is now but it'll be used for this plus they'll use the area on the bridge as well. They are limiting the number of packages. 

My pick up time for food is 3:15 pm for the early show. A 5:00 pick up time led us into the late show. 

The dining choice are:
-herb marinated chicken breast with seasoned veggies
-lasagna
-veggie lasagna

All adult packages come with a drink, salad (even the chicken meal), a roll, and marbled cheesecake. If you ask me $19.99 is a really good deal. A meal of that size would cost that without an FP for F!. She said she thinks we arrive 45 minutes before the show. The 24 hour cancelation policy applies and I had to reserve with a CC._


----------



## kylie71

I am recording 9 Lives, its on my DVR, I have not seen any of the new movies yet... passed on Starry Night, after you girls did not like it....


2 weeks from today, we will be on our way from LAX, to Anaheim!!!



--Lori


----------



## DahliaRW

So in DL style (or should I say in Disney style) the website was not working to book dining this morning (of course, for the F! packages).  Was able to get our second choice of days, fortunately, for our trip in December.  I'll call back in a few weeks and see if our original date has any openings.  We're doing the BB, hopefully the viewing is good.


----------



## dedesmith32

I couldn't get the website to work either but I waited on the phone and finally got a reservation for the Fantasmic On-the-Go Package.  I didn't get the reservation I wanted, but at least we got it! So we will be seeing the late show, which is actually kind of cool because it is our last night, so it will be our last HURRAH before we head back to the motel for the last time. I could only get pickup for 4:15 though but we will make it work!


----------



## JadeDarkstar

i hope that every one doing the F fp dinners will give enough info for a new super thread update for next time I go LOL
I wish they would have chairs for ppl or bench's or stadium seats for woc and F


----------



## revwog1974

I totally agree with you.  I would love stadium seating, but I don't see how they'd put that in to the current area without some massive remodeling.  Maybe they need to do that?  



JadeDarkstar said:


> i hope that every one doing the F fp dinners will give enough info for a new super thread update for next time I go LOL
> I wish they would have chairs for ppl or bench's or stadium seats for woc and F


----------



## krispin41

Well....booked my Holiday Tour todayfor 12/12. (and Walk in Walt's Footsteps Tour yesterday--for 12/11)

And then on a whim, I decided to see if I could get a Blue Bayou Fantasmic! reservation....and after several tries on the website, I was able to do just that...and the 5:30 time I was able to get, of course conflicted with my Tour time....so after a frantic phone call, I was allowed to switch my tour to an earlier time.

I will report back...kinda excited now! Well more than excited, I wasn't originally going to see Fantasmic! this trip, but it is a favorite!!


----------



## tksbaskets

JadeDarkstar said:


> We leave in 11 hours and 45 mins, and we plan to take lots of pics and post them here and on our trip report nightly



Have a safe and happy journey to the happiest place on earth!  I appreciate any reports you can give us 





OHBelle said:


> Count me in as one that loved _Nine Lives of Christmas_!  I haven't seen Gregory Harrison in anything recently, boy he has aged very well!   I thought the leads were perfect and had chemistry, unlike _One Starry Christmas_.  The cats were prominent, but not in an annoying, its all about the cats way.  It was a perfect balance.  I am hoping to watch _A Cookie Cutter Christmas_ later today.
> 
> Sorry to hear about your tooth.  I hope it gets fixed soon and doesn't cause you too much pain.  Although missing out on Peppermint ice cream is pretty painful!



I was thinking the same thing about Gregory  and hope to watch A _Cookie Cutter Christmas_ today too.





Luisa said:


> So it looks like this year we're not getting any of the Hallmark movies until December and only on the weekends. So far in the programming I've found-
> Help for the Holidays
> A Perfect Christmas
> Snow Bride
> 12 Wishes of Christmas
> A Boyfriend for Christmas
> The Christmas Secret (a new one, yay!)
> Matchmaker Santa
> All I want for Christmas
> Christmas in Conway
> One Christmas Eve



I have probably seen all these movies but I really liked _Snow Bride & 12 Wishes for Christmas_ from your list.  My DH laughs when I come home and turn on the Hallmark Channel for all night viewing


----------



## disneygrandma

Our feelings were mixed on 9 Lives.  First off, did anybody catch the city or state where this is suppose to take place?   Was it suppose to be in a cold winter state?  Many times they had on winter coats, but with all the green leaves & grass around them, it just wasn't believable as being Christmas time.  The setting looked wrong and off.  Now I know there are many states that have warm weather in Christmas, and would thus be green.  However, the feeling we got in the movie was that they were in a colder winter state.

2nd,  when these firefighters had an alarm, they slowly-y-y moved around to get going on the call.  Their bunker gear was always clean.  And how many paid firefighters have their bunker coat in their car in order to toss over the shoulders of a cold girlfriend?  

On Christmas Day, the station was manned with only one firefighter.  And then he drove the fire truck to the park...by himself...to surprise the girl.  Yes, it was romantic.  But in reality, there's no way that could happen.

After looking past so many things that weren't right in the movie, we did find the cats to be funny, and we're not cat lovers.  But they did make the movie enjoyable.

Being a Hallmark movie, we knew what the outcome would be, right from the beginning.  And yet we watched it anyway.

I don't want to be flamed here, but it just irritates me when movies get so  many things so so wrong.   I know, it's for entertainment, but I can't help focusing on the details.  A movie about firefighters should try to be a little bit more accurate.


----------



## tksbaskets

disneygrandma said:


> Our feelings were mixed on 9 Lives.  First off, did anybody catch the city or state where this is suppose to take place?   Was it suppose to be in a cold winter state?  Many times they had on winter coats, but with all the green leaves & grass around them, it just wasn't believable as being Christmas time.  The setting looked wrong and off.  Now I know there are many states that have warm weather in Christmas, and would thus be green.  However, the feeling we got in the movie was that they were in a colder winter state.
> 
> 2nd,  when these firefighters had an alarm, they slowly-y-y moved around to get going on the call.  Their bunker gear was always clean.  And how many paid firefighters have their bunker coat in their car in order to toss over the shoulders of a cold girlfriend?
> 
> On Christmas Day, the station was manned with only one firefighter.  And then he drove the fire truck to the park...by himself...to surprise the girl.  Yes, it was romantic.  But in reality, there's no way that could happen.
> 
> After looking past so many things that weren't right in the movie, we did find the cats to be funny, and we're not cat lovers.  But they did make the movie enjoyable.
> 
> Being a Hallmark movie, we knew what the outcome would be, right from the beginning.  And yet we watched it anyway.
> 
> I don't want to be flamed here, but it just irritates me when movies get so  many things so so wrong.   I know, it's for entertainment, but I can't help focusing on the details.  A movie about firefighters should try to be a little bit more accurate.



What a great critique~  I think I was just so happy that it wasn't the same ilk as _A Stary Christmas_ I let the inconsistencies pass by unnoticed.

I appreciate your chiming in as it's fun to get the perspectives of many.


----------



## Sherry E

disneygrandma said:


> Our feelings were mixed on 9 Lives.  First off, did anybody catch the city or state where this is suppose to take place?   Was it suppose to be in a cold winter state?  Many times they had on winter coats, but with all the green leaves & grass around them, it just wasn't believable as being Christmas time.  The setting looked wrong and off.  Now I know there are many states that have warm weather in Christmas, and would thus be green.  However, the feeling we got in the movie was that they were in a colder winter state.
> 
> 2nd,  when these firefighters had an alarm, they slowly-y-y moved around to get going on the call.  Their bunker gear was always clean.  And how many paid firefighters have their bunker coat in their car in order to toss over the shoulders of a cold girlfriend?
> 
> On Christmas Day, the station was manned with only one firefighter.  And then he drove the fire truck to the park...by himself...to surprise the girl.  Yes, it was romantic.  But in reality, there's no way that could happen.
> 
> After looking past so many things that weren't right in the movie, we did find the cats to be funny, and we're not cat lovers.  But they did make the movie enjoyable.
> 
> Being a Hallmark movie, we knew what the outcome would be, right from the beginning.  And yet we watched it anyway.
> 
> I don't want to be flamed here, but it just irritates me when movies get so  many things so so wrong.   I know, it's for entertainment, but I can't help focusing on the details.  A movie about firefighters should try to be a little bit more accurate.



*disneygrandma --*

No one is flaming you here -- flaming is for Facebook, not for The DIS, and it's certainly not for my Disneyland at Christmas/Holiday Season Superthread!

If I am not mistaken, I _think_ the setting of _Nine Lives of Christmas_ was supposed to be Oregon.  However, it may have actually been filmed elsewhere.  A lot of Hallmark's movies are supposed to be set in the U.S. but are actually filmed in Canada.  Or, they might film a movie in Utah when it is supposed to be set in Los Angeles or something!

I am a very detailed, detail-oriented and analytical person (which will surprise no one who has followed any of my threads or previous TRs over the years), but I have to just put aside my logical thinking when it comes to Hallmark's movies or any other movies of that ilk (like the ones on Lifetime, UP, Ion, Insp, ABC Family, etc.).  They are all 99% implausible, extremely predictable and largely unbelievable/unrealistic, so I just kind of realize that going in and go along for the fun ride.  With Hallmark movies, there has to be a sort of suspension of disbelief, I suppose.  They are lightweight and frothy, and probably fairly low-budget, which is how they get away with making a dozen new ones each year.

I don't think the movie was supposed to really be about firefighters so much as just being about the guy's love for the cat, and the way the cat brought the firefighter to the girl.  I think that the firefighting was just supposed to be an incidental element to the story to show that the lead guy was a good guy, and to show that he was being teased by his fellow fireman about being non-committal.  

The movie wasn't even really about Christmas, to be honest!  Christmas was very much just a backdrop, and not part of the story.  It could have easily been called "_The Nine Lives of Valentine's Day_" or "_The Nine Lives of St. Patrick's Day_" and it would have worked out the same!  And the title is kind of misleading, too, as it sounds like the movie is all about the cat and what the cat does!





tksbaskets said:


> I have probably seen all these movies but I really liked _Snow Bride & 12 Wishes for Christmas_ from your list.  My DH laughs when I come home and turn on the Hallmark Channel for all night viewing



*TK --*

You haven't seen _One Christmas Eve_ yet -- that's the new Hall of Fame movie with Anne Heche that is debuting on the Hallmark Channel on Sunday, 11/30, but it is not considered one of the 12 new movies of Christmas.  So we get a baker's dozen of new movies again this year, just like last year (_Pete's Christmas_ was the bonus movie in 2013).


----------



## DahliaRW

Now that the website is working we were able to get F! reservations at BB on the 12th!  We currently have 3 other F! dining reservations we need to cancel - but the website won't let you cancel online and I'm not sitting on hold to do so...  Hopefully they fix that soon so I can free up some reservations for others!


----------



## kylie71

disneygrandma said:


> Our feelings were mixed on 9 Lives.  First off, did anybody catch the city or state where this is suppose to take place?   Was it suppose to be in a cold winter state?  Many times they had on winter coats, but with all the green leaves & grass around them, it just wasn't believable as being Christmas time.  The setting looked wrong and off.  Now I know there are many states that have warm weather in Christmas, and would thus be green.  However, the feeling we got in the movie was that they were in a colder winter state.
> 
> 2nd,  when these firefighters had an alarm, they slowly-y-y moved around to get going on the call.  Their bunker gear was always clean.  And how many paid firefighters have their bunker coat in their car in order to toss over the shoulders of a cold girlfriend?
> 
> On Christmas Day, the station was manned with only one firefighter.  And then he drove the fire truck to the park...by himself...to surprise the girl.  Yes, it was romantic.  But in reality, there's no way that could happen.
> 
> After looking past so many things that weren't right in the movie, we did find the cats to be funny, and we're not cat lovers.  But they did make the movie enjoyable.
> 
> Being a Hallmark movie, we knew what the outcome would be, right from the beginning.  And yet we watched it anyway.
> 
> I don't want to be flamed here, but it just irritates me when movies get so  many things so so wrong.   I know, it's for entertainment, but I can't help focusing on the details.  A movie about firefighters should try to be a little bit more accurate.




Have you ever read Harlequin Romance novels?  They are all predictable...  These movies are really like Romance Novels come to life...  take it all with a grain of salt..... they are Happy, and Sappy.. and predictable... and that is why we love them!  They are Christmas movies after all, and meant to make you feel good.

Thank You for your views.

--Lori


----------



## Sherry E

DahliaRW said:


> Now that the website is working we were able to get F! reservations at BB on the 12th!  We currently have 3 other F! dining reservations we need to cancel - but the website won't let you cancel online and I'm not sitting on hold to do so...  Hopefully they fix that soon so I can free up some reservations for others!



*DahliaRW --*

The DLR website won't let you cancel online?  (I've never made or cancelled a reservation on their website.)  That seems very inconvenient!  If you can make a reservation online, it seems that you should be able to cancel online as well.


----------



## OHBelle

disneygrandma said:


> Our feelings were mixed on 9 Lives.  First off, did anybody catch the city or state where this is suppose to take place?   Was it suppose to be in a cold winter state?  Many times they had on winter coats, but with all the green leaves & grass around them, it just wasn't believable as being Christmas time.  The setting looked wrong and off.  Now I know there are many states that have warm weather in Christmas, and would thus be green.  However, the feeling we got in the movie was that they were in a colder winter state.
> 
> 2nd,  when these firefighters had an alarm, they slowly-y-y moved around to get going on the call.  Their bunker gear was always clean.  And how many paid firefighters have their bunker coat in their car in order to toss over the shoulders of a cold girlfriend?
> 
> On Christmas Day, the station was manned with only one firefighter.  And then he drove the fire truck to the park...by himself...to surprise the girl.  Yes, it was romantic.  But in reality, there's no way that could happen.
> 
> After looking past so many things that weren't right in the movie, we did find the cats to be funny, and we're not cat lovers.  But they did make the movie enjoyable.
> 
> Being a Hallmark movie, we knew what the outcome would be, right from the beginning.  And yet we watched it anyway.
> 
> I don't want to be flamed here, but it just irritates me when movies get so  many things so so wrong.   I know, it's for entertainment, but I can't help focusing on the details.  A movie about firefighters should try to be a little bit more accurate.





Sherry E said:


> *disneygrandma --*
> 
> No one is flaming you here -- flaming is for Facebook, not for The DIS, and it's certainly not for my Disneyland at Christmas/Holiday Season Superthread!
> 
> If I am not mistaken, I _think_ the setting of _Nine Lives of Christmas_ was supposed to be Oregon.  However, it may have actually been filmed elsewhere.  A lot of Hallmark's movies are supposed to be set in the U.S. but are actually filmed in Canada.  Or, they might film a movie in Utah when it is supposed to be set in Los Angeles or something!
> 
> I am a very detailed, detail-oriented and analytical person (which will surprise no one who has followed any of my threads or previous TRs over the years), but I have to just put aside my logical thinking when it comes to Hallmark's movies or any other movies of that ilk (like the ones on Lifetime, UP, Ion, Insp, ABC Family, etc.).  They are all 99% implausible, extremely predictable and largely unbelievable/unrealistic, so I just kind of realize that going in and go along for the fun ride.  With Hallmark movies, there has to be a sort of suspension of disbelief, I suppose.  They are lightweight and frothy, and probably fairly low-budget, which is how they get away with making a dozen new ones each year.
> 
> I don't think the movie was supposed to really be about firefighters so much as just being about the guy's love for the cat, and the way the cat brought the firefighter to the girl.  I think that the firefighting was just supposed to be an incidental element to the story to show that the lead guy was a good guy, and to show that he was being teased by his fellow fireman about being non-committal.
> 
> The movie wasn't even really about Christmas, to be honest!  Christmas was very much just a backdrop, and not part of the story.  It could have easily been called "_The Nine Lives of Valentine's Day_" or "_The Nine Lives of St. Patrick's Day_" and it would have worked out the same!  And the title is kind of misleading, too, as it sounds like the movie is all about the cat and what the cat does!



I am kind of like Sherry- when it comes to Hallmark movies I tend to put aside my logical side.   I appreciate your critique *disneygrandma*.  No flames here!  As my Mom always says _"It wouldn't do for us all to like the same thing, it would make for a very boring world"_   Besides I prefer people give their honest opinion, not just parrot what everyone else says.


----------



## Misskitty3

We are back home now and had an absolute awesome trip!!!

Thank you Sherry for starting this thread and being such an excellent facilitator!!!  Thank you to Sherry and everyone else for sharing photos and tips!!

I am eating my Apple Pie Carmel Apple as I type this - it is so good!!!

Saturday (Nov 8th) was a great day.  Very reasonable crowds and we got in a lot of fun rides!  We had dinner at Goofy's Kitchen ($170 for 4 people).  DH and the kids love it and it is a tradition for us now.  I find it VERY loud and chaotic but the food was delicious.  The characters have special kitchen themed attire now.  We all did the Napkin Dance and the kids talked about that on the way home from the airport last night.  We had MM on Saturday but ended up skipping it which was a 1st for us.  We arrived around 8am and walked right into DL.  We never made it over to Calif Adventure.

Sunday (Nov 9th) was another great day with very manageable crowds.  First thing, I went to get FP's for Anna and Elsa.  I stood in line for about 30 minutes to get the FP's.  We had a return time of 11:30 - noon.  We got back to A&E around 11:30 and had only 1 family in front of us.  Very nice!!! Had brunch at Carnation Cafe and it was just ok.  Probably won't make CC a priority next time at least for breakfast.  CC was always my favorite place to eat (Cinnamon Roll French Toast!!!) but it isn't the same now.  Around 1pm, we went over to Calif Adv.  The FP's were all gone for Cars by that time.  The line for Toy Story was 45 minutes.  We saw Aladdin around 4:45 and it was just as great as I remembered it!  Love that show!!  We went to the Cars ride afterwards and had an hour wait for Stand By - probably should have just done Single Rider but we really wanted to go as a family.

Monday was by far the busiest day.  Somebody told me DL extended their hours to 11pm.  We still rode tons of fun rides and got to see the fireworks!  We had lunch at Blue Bayou (waterside table!) and it was so good!  Blue Bayou is so relaxing and quiet - love that!!  IASW lit up is amazing!!!  IASW Holiday is awesome!  So glad we got to see that!

Our favorite ride was Big Thunder.  We have missed this ride the last 2 trips because it had been closed.  It is so fun!!!

The food at Rancho is so good!  DD and I split the fish tacos twice - yummy!!

Starbucks in DL never had a line - morning or afternoon???  I swear the Starbucks in Calif Adventure always had a line of about 25 people when we were there summer of 2013.

We stayed at Hojo's and, as always, had great service and a nice, comfy room.  I booked our trip thru Jet Blue Getaways (they had the best price at the time).  Hojo upgraded our room which was a very nice surprise!  For the 1st time, I did  the Von's grocery delivery and that was so easy.  Hojo's put all of our groceries in our room and even put the cold items in the fridge for us.  

We know for sure that 3 days in the parks is not enough for our family.  Next time, we will go for 4 days.  The kids have already started making a list of what  rides they want to do next time!


----------



## Sherry E

_*New food-related blog from the Disney Parks Blog!!!*_

*"Traditional Candy Kitchen Favorites Return to the Disneyland Resort for the Holidays"  -- Disney Parks Blog; posted on November 12th, 2014 by Michelle Harker, Manager, Merchandise Marketing & Communications, Disneyland Resort*


​


*New Viva Navidad press release!*

*"Disney ¡Viva Navidad! Returns to Disneyland Resort, Adding Festive Latino Fun to Holiday Season, Nov. 13-Jan. 6" -- Disneyland News press release; posted on November 12, 2014*

​


----------



## figment_jii

Many of the candy treats look similar to last year, but I like the marshmallow pom-pom on the Santa Mickey rice crispie treat.  I can't wait to see what else DLR comes up (in terms of food offerings!).


----------



## Sherry E

figment_jii said:


> Many of the candy treats look similar to last year, but I like the marshmallow pom-pom on the Santa Mickey rice crispie treat.  I can't wait to see what else DLR comes up (in terms of food offerings!).



I agree, *figment_jii* --

I thought that most of it -- specifically the apples and the pretzel rods -- looked identical to last year's offerings, and I actually wondered if the photos in the Parks Blog were of the treats as they appear this year, or if they were from last year's array.  It's a bit weird that they wouldn't have changed the design of the pretzel rod just a wee bit, so it wouldn't look identical to last year's version.  And some of those apples are carbon copies of last year's apples.


----------



## OHBelle

*Hallmark Movie Opinion....*


I watched _A Cookie Cutter Christmas._  I give it a solid "B".  I enjoyed the characters and the story was decent.  It bugged me that all the cookies in the contest were obviously store bought!   I was entertained and that is what I ask for in a movie.  I would not buy it on DVD, but I would not turn it off if it was on.  
So far, my rankings are 1. _ Nine Lives of Christmas 2. A Cookie Cutter Christmas and 3. _(a very distant third) _ One Starry Christmas._


----------



## Sherry E

OHBelle said:


> *Hallmark Movie Opinion....*
> 
> 
> I watched _A Cookie Cutter Christmas._  I give it a solid "B".  I enjoyed the characters and the story was decent.  It bugged me that all the cookies in the contest were obviously store bought!   I was entertained and that is what I ask for in a movie.  I would not buy it on DVD, but I would not turn it off if it was on.
> So far, my rankings are 1. _ Nine Lives of Christmas 2. A Cookie Cutter Christmas and 3. _(a very distant third) _ One Starry Christmas._



*Tracy --*

Yep -- Those are my rankings as well, though I think I liked _A Cookie Cutter Christmas_ slightly less than you did.  It's one of those movies that I think I may need to watch again to see if my opinion changes.  I'm just so-so about it.   It's definitely not DVD-worthy for me either, but I thought it was a cute idea for a story -- though I thought that the single dad was too quick to assume the worst later in the movie, and that should have been a misunderstanding that was easy to clear up.  I don't know that I saw any chemistry between the leads, but the lack of chemistry didn't annoy me as much as it did in _One Starry Christmas_! 

There are 10 new movies remaining, and these are my expectations and early predictions:




_Northpole_ -- Too much hype and build-up for one movie, even going as far back as last year.  I am almost certain I will not like it as much as Hallmark wants me to.  I don't care about special effects and all of that.  I just like sweet, simple stories.

_Angels and Ornaments_ -- This could be a good one.  I might like it!




_A Royal Christmas_ -- I generally don't like 'royalty' movies too much (much like pet movies), but Lacey Chabert is in it so there is hope.

_The Christmas Shepherd_ -- A pet movie, and not a fun romp, so... it probably won't be my favorite.




_Christmas Under Wraps_ -- I have high hopes because Candace Cameron Bure is in it.  It probably won't be as endearing as _Let it Snow_, but it might be good.

_One Christmas Eve_ -- Another pet movie, this time with Anne Heche.




_Mr. Miracle_ -- Well... I doubt I will like it as much as I liked _Mrs. Miracle_, but it may be decent.

_Christmas at Cartwright's_ -- Alicia Witt is in it, so I think it will be good.  She is good in these Hallmark and Lifetime movies.





_Best Christmas Party Ever_ -- I barely know anything about it, but I think I might like it.

_Christmas Parade_ -- Another one I have barely heard anything about, but it has potential!









Misskitty3 said:


> We are back home now and had an absolute awesome trip!!!
> 
> Thank you Sherry for starting this thread and being such an excellent facilitator!!!  Thank you to Sherry and everyone else for sharing photos and tips!!
> 
> I am eating my Apple Pie Carmel Apple as I type this - it is so good!!!
> 
> Saturday (Nov 8th) was a great day.  Very reasonable crowds and we got in a lot of fun rides!  We had dinner at Goofy's Kitchen ($170 for 4 people).  DH and the kids love it and it is a tradition for us now.  I find it VERY loud and chaotic but the food was delicious.  The characters have special kitchen themed attire now.  We all did the Napkin Dance and the kids talked about that on the way home from the airport last night.  We had MM on Saturday but ended up skipping it which was a 1st for us.  We arrived around 8am and walked right into DL.  We never made it over to Calif Adventure.
> 
> Sunday (Nov 9th) was another great day with very manageable crowds.  First thing, I went to get FP's for Anna and Elsa.  I stood in line for about 30 minutes to get the FP's.  We had a return time of 11:30 - noon.  We got back to A&E around 11:30 and had only 1 family in front of us.  Very nice!!! Had brunch at Carnation Cafe and it was just ok.  Probably won't make CC a priority next time at least for breakfast.  CC was always my favorite place to eat (Cinnamon Roll French Toast!!!) but it isn't the same now.  Around 1pm, we went over to Calif Adv.  The FP's were all gone for Cars by that time.  The line for Toy Story was 45 minutes.  We saw Aladdin around 4:45 and it was just as great as I remembered it!  Love that show!!  We went to the Cars ride afterwards and had an hour wait for Stand By - probably should have just done Single Rider but we really wanted to go as a family.
> 
> Monday was by far the busiest day.  Somebody told me DL extended their hours to 11pm.  We still rode tons of fun rides and got to see the fireworks!  We had lunch at Blue Bayou (waterside table!) and it was so good!  Blue Bayou is so relaxing and quiet - love that!!  IASW lit up is amazing!!!  IASW Holiday is awesome!  So glad we got to see that!
> 
> Our favorite ride was Big Thunder.  We have missed this ride the last 2 trips because it had been closed.  It is so fun!!!
> 
> The food at Rancho is so good!  DD and I split the fish tacos twice - yummy!!
> 
> Starbucks in DL never had a line - morning or afternoon???  I swear the Starbucks in Calif Adventure always had a line of about 25 people when we were there summer of 2013.
> 
> We stayed at Hojo's and, as always, had great service and a nice, comfy room.  I booked our trip thru Jet Blue Getaways (they had the best price at the time).  Hojo upgraded our room which was a very nice surprise!  For the 1st time, I did  the Von's grocery delivery and that was so easy.  Hojo's put all of our groceries in our room and even put the cold items in the fridge for us.
> 
> We know for sure that 3 days in the parks is not enough for our family.  Next time, we will go for 4 days.  The kids have already started making a list of what  rides they want to do next time!




*Misskitty3 --*

You're very welcome!  I'm glad your trip went well.

I'm shocked that Starbucks was not busy -- it seems like the 2 park locations are always busy when I'm there, and the DTD location was pretty active as well.

I love Goofy's -- I know a lot of people think it's loud, so you're not alone in that.  I guess I always just thought of it as busy and lively.

What did you eat at Carnation Café?  My favorite version of CC was the older one, back in the '90s and prior.  I liked the old menu and the old indoor/outdoor seating better than I like the new menu/layout.

Did you smell any peppermint or balsam in IASWH?  I read somewhere that the aromas were not working yet (just as they were not working in Haunted Mansion Holiday when Halloween Time began).


----------



## tksbaskets

Sherry E said:


> *Tracy --*
> 
> Yep -- Those are my rankings as well, though I think I liked _A Cookie Cutter Christmas_ slightly less than you did.  It's one of those movies that I think I may need to watch again to see if my opinion changes.  I'm just so-so about it.   It's definitely not DVD-worthy for me either, but I thought it was a cute idea for a story -- though I thought that the single dad was too quick to assume the worst later in the movie, and that should have been a misunderstanding that was easy to clear up.  I don't know that I saw any chemistry between the leads, but the lack of chemistry didn't annoy me as much as it did in _One Starry Christmas_!
> 
> There are 10 new movies remaining, and these are my expectations and early predictions:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Northpole_ -- Too much hype and build-up for one movie, even going as far back as last year.  I am almost certain I will not like it as much as Hallmark wants me to.  I don't care about special effects and all of that.  I just like sweet, simple stories.
> 
> _Angels and Ornaments_ -- This could be a good one.  I might like it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _A Royal Christmas_ -- I generally don't like 'royalty' movies too much (much like pet movies), but Lacey Chabert is in it so there is hope.
> 
> _The Christmas Shepherd_ -- A pet movie, and not a fun romp, so... it probably won't be my favorite.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Christmas Under Wraps_ -- I have high hopes because Candace Cameron Bure is in it.  It probably won't be as endearing as _Let it Snow_, but it might be good.
> 
> _One Christmas Eve_ -- Another pet movie, this time with Anne Heche.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Mr. Miracle_ -- Well... I doubt I will like it as much as I liked _Mrs. Miracle_, but it may be decent.
> 
> _Christmas at Cartwright's_ -- Alicia Witt is in it, so I think it will be good.  She is good in these Hallmark and Lifetime movies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Best Christmas Party Ever_ -- I barely know anything about it, but I think I might like it.
> 
> _Christmas Parade_ -- Another one I have barely heard anything about, but it has potential!



I'll 'third' the ranking for the new Hallmark Christmas Rankings.  Don't forget about the Hallmark Movies and Mysteries offerings.  I'm looking forward to _"Signed, Sealed, & Delivered for Christmas"_.


----------



## ARIELvsURSULA

Sherry E said:


> *disneygrandma --*
> 
> No one is flaming you here -- flaming is for Facebook, not for The DIS, and it's certainly not for my Disneyland at Christmas/Holiday Season Superthread!
> 
> If I am not mistaken, I _think_ the setting of _Nine Lives of Christmas_ was supposed to be Oregon.



If that's true let me assure you it gets plenty cold here! I live in Oregon and it was 35 degrees here today. I definitely needed a big heavy coat for my evening walk tonight!


----------



## Misskitty3

Sherry E said:


> *Misskitty3 --*
> 
> You're very welcome!  I'm glad your trip went well.
> 
> I'm shocked that Starbucks was not busy -- it seems like the 2 park locations are always busy when I'm there, and the DTD location was pretty active as well.
> 
> I love Goofy's -- I know a lot of people think it's loud, so you're not alone in that.  I guess I always just thought of it as busy and lively.
> 
> What did you eat at Carnation Café?  My favorite version of CC was the older one, back in the '90s and prior.  I liked the old menu and the old indoor/outdoor seating better than I like the new menu/layout.
> 
> Did you smell any peppermint or balsam in IASWH?  I read somewhere that the aromas were not working yet (just as they were not working in Haunted Mansion Holiday when Halloween Time began).



We were shocked by the lack of line at Starbucks too! Our first day, DH made a Starbucks run prior to going into DL because we assumed it we be a huge line!  The Starbucks just over I-5 from Hojo's is nice and never too busy at 7am.  When we walked into DL and saw there was only 1 or 2 people in line, we went to that one on Sunday and Monday!  

I think for me, Goofy's would be more fun on a non-park day.  The noise at dinner time after a full day at DL is too much for me.  We have done Goofy's maybe 6 times over the last 9 years and we have always had great food and great service!  And, I think you are right, the atmosphere is supposed to be party-like, so definitely lively and busy!

The Carnation Cafe from the 90's.....remember when you could sit at the counter inside?  Loved that!  My favorite thing was a grilled sandwich they made with roast beef (I think?) and it had melted cheese and avocado....it was so good!  Couldn't you get ice cream sodas too?  

I had the Apple Granola Pancakes but I have gluten issues and ordered the GF version.  The pancakes were so tough and gummy (yuck!) and they didn't come with any of the apple topping.  I assumed it wouldn't come with the granola but was really looking forward to the apple.  GF pancakes are NOT hard to make and there are several good somewhat instant (just add egg, water and oil) versions.  Pammela's makes a very good mix and my kids actually prefer it to regular flour pancakes.  GF pancakes usually have a lighter, airy texture.  Trader Joe's has an awesome GF Pumpkin pancake mix right now...it is delicious!!

Yes, IASMWH was scented as was the Haunted Mansion Holiday.

I forgot to mention that the crowds to see the live performances for the Holiday parade were a total non-issue.  It looked like they had plenty of room for even more people, if you decided to participate.  

One other tip was a fun app we saw people playing in line and we ended up purchasing.  It is called Heads Up.  My kids loved playing this and the time spent in line was something they looked forward to because they could play the game again.





Here are some more food photos:



















Some more....


----------



## meljensmom

I just remembered something about getting a deal if we purchase a photo pass prior to leaving for our trip....can someone fill me in on this?  I think there was a link in a previous post but I'm not having much success in finding it.

Thanks!


----------



## figment_jii

meljensmom said:


> I just remembered something about getting a deal if we purchase a photo pass prior to leaving for our trip....can someone fill me in on this?  I think there was a link in a previous post but I'm not having much success in finding it.



Here's the link to the Disneyland Photopass:
http://disneyphotopass.com/specialoffers/dlrppp.htm

Yes, you need to purchase it at least 14-days before your trip and if you do, then there is a discounted price.


----------



## egritz

Misskitty3 said:


> The Carnation Cafe from the 90's.....remember when you could sit at the counter inside?  Loved that!  My favorite thing was a grilled sandwich they made with roast beef (I think?) and it had melted cheese and avocado....it was so good!  Couldn't you get ice cream sodas too?



I totally forgot about the old CC....if I'm not mistaken, this is it? This is from my senior year of high school spring band trip!


----------



## Sherry E

_*New:*_

*"Dateline Adventureland: Lost Holiday Shipment Found Aboard the Jingle Cruise at Disneyland Park" -- Disney Parks Blog; posted on November 13th, 2014 by Tallahassee Glover, Adventureland Correspondent*

​


----------



## figment_jii

From the photos in the Blog entry, it certainly looks like they added more stuff to Jingle Cruise!


----------



## meljensmom

figment_jii said:


> Here's the link to the Disneyland Photopass:
> http://disneyphotopass.com/specialoffers/dlrppp.htm
> 
> Yes, you need to purchase it at least 14-days before your trip and if you do, then there is a discounted price.




Thank you!  I'm over a month away from our trip so I'm good....and just went and purchased it!  Hooray!


----------



## disneyobsessed808

I'm excited to see the Jingle Cruise this year!


----------



## kylie71

The Carnation from the 1990's also had HUGE Sundae's named after rides, Like Big Thunder, and the Matterhorn... the Snow White, sundae was my favorite, because it had Marshmallow Cream topping...

We did breakfast there last Thanksgiving and it really was BAD!  It was super crowded also and they seated us inside Gibson Girl, at a tiny ice cream table, for 5 people... service was non-existent...  food cold when it finally came... we we're very Unimpressed, and this used to be a first stop for us... its Sad!



--Lori


----------



## Sherry E

disneyobsessed808 said:


> I'm excited to see the Jingle Cruise this year!



I am too!  

Last year I appreciated that the Enhancement Team made an effort to add some little holiday touches to the ride and to the queue, and I can see why they were reluctant to 'go all out with it' in its first year.  That's a ride that is long-established as having no connection to the holidays whatsoever, and if they had tried to go too big with the overlay last year, it's likely that people would have complained that it was "too much."   

However, by starting off with a minimal overlay in 2013 it left the crowds wanting more for Jingle Cruise and claiming that it was "not enough" of an overlay.  Now we have a bigger and better version of Jingle Cruise!  More jingle in the jungle!

It will probably never be quite the extravaganza that It's a Small World Holiday and Haunted Mansion Holiday are, but I think that the decorations need to stay in context on Jingle Cruise -- and that context does not really lend itself to a fully detailed holiday overlay, with Christmas carols, dancing tigers and singing natives and all of that.


----------



## disneygrandma

Will there be photo pass photographers at DTD?  We'll be there the afternoon & evening before our 1st park day to enjoy the Christmas atmosphere at DTD.  We've bought the photopass+ and hoping we could get some pictures on it from DTD.

As a side issue, the voucher says we can exchange it at the PP centers listed on the back.  However, the back of the voucher is blank.  We would like to activate the photopass+ before entering the park.  Is there any place we can?  Or can we get a card from the photographers to link to our PP+ once we do exchange the voucher?

Not only are we hoping for pics from DTD, but we also want to get our pics in front of the castle, etc.  We don't want to miss out on EE park time to get our voucher exchanged that 1st morning in the park.  

We've never used PP at DLR, so don't know exactly how it works.  At WDW, we could enter all the PP card #'s on our acct & it would bring our pictures up in to our PP acct.  Last WDW trip, the PP was already on our Magic Bands, so we didn't have to do anything but have the PP photographer scan a Magic Band.

I'm so excited seeing all the holiday DLR pictures.  Can't wait!  If I could get some help concerning PP+, I would appreciate it.  The voucher doesn't even have a phone # to call.

Thanks again.


----------



## OHBelle

Sherry E said:


> *Tracy --*
> 
> Yep -- Those are my rankings as well, though I think I liked _A Cookie Cutter Christmas_ slightly less than you did.  It's one of those movies that I think I may need to watch again to see if my opinion changes.  I'm just so-so about it.   It's definitely not DVD-worthy for me either, but I thought it was a cute idea for a story -- though I thought that the single dad was too quick to assume the worst later in the movie, and that should have been a misunderstanding that was easy to clear up.  I don't know that I saw any chemistry between the leads, but the lack of chemistry didn't annoy me as much as it did in _One Starry Christmas_!
> 
> There are 10 new movies remaining, and these are my expectations and early predictions:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Northpole_ -- Too much hype and build-up for one movie, even going as far back as last year.  I am almost certain I will not like it as much as Hallmark wants me to.  I don't care about special effects and all of that.  I just like sweet, simple stories.
> 
> _Angels and Ornaments_ -- This could be a good one.  I might like it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _A Royal Christmas_ -- I generally don't like 'royalty' movies too much (much like pet movies), but Lacey Chabert is in it so there is hope.
> 
> _The Christmas Shepherd_ -- A pet movie, and not a fun romp, so... it probably won't be my favorite.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Christmas Under Wraps_ -- I have high hopes because Candace Cameron Bure is in it.  It probably won't be as endearing as _Let it Snow_, but it might be good.
> 
> _One Christmas Eve_ -- Another pet movie, this time with Anne Heche.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Mr. Miracle_ -- Well... I doubt I will like it as much as I liked _Mrs. Miracle_, but it may be decent.
> 
> _Christmas at Cartwright's_ -- Alicia Witt is in it, so I think it will be good.  She is good in these Hallmark and Lifetime movies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Best Christmas Party Ever_ -- I barely know anything about it, but I think I might like it.
> 
> _Christmas Parade_ -- Another one I have barely heard anything about, but it has potential!



I would have to agree with you regarding _Northpole_ and it being over advertised.  However, I do love movies that take place in the North Pole, so I may have a bit more hope for it than you.  

I loved the _Mrs. Miracle_ movies.  I am a little hesitant on _Mr. Miracle._ Doris Roberts was so great as Mrs. Mericle, that it will be hard to top it.

I usually like Alicia Witt, so I am hopeful for _Christmas at Cartwright's._ 

I haven't really seen much on the rest of the movies.  Needless to say, I will be recording them all and weighing in on them after they have aired. 




tksbaskets said:


> I'll 'third' the ranking for the new Hallmark Christmas Rankings.  Don't forget about the Hallmark Movies and Mysteries offerings.  I'm looking forward to _"Signed, Sealed, & Delivered for Christmas"_.




I do not get the Hallmark Movies and Mysteries Channel.   I looked into it, but the cost to upgrade to get that one channel was way too much with Direct TV.   You will have to fill me in on the movies that air only on that channel.







figment_jii said:


> Here's the link to the Disneyland Photopass:
> http://disneyphotopass.com/specialoffers/dlrppp.htm
> 
> Yes, you need to purchase it at least 14-days before your trip and if you do, then there is a discounted price.



Thanks for the link!  I almost forgot to order!  Luckily, I have three weeks before my trip and was able to do it today!  Crisis averted!!




Sherry E said:


> _*New:*_
> 
> *"Dateline Adventureland: Lost Holiday Shipment Found Aboard the Jingle Cruise at Disneyland Park" -- Disney Parks Blog; posted on November 13th, 2014 by Tallahassee Glover, Adventureland Correspondent*
> 
> ​



So Cute!  I can't wait for the Jingle Cruise!!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## RainyDayPixie

We just booked a spontaneous trip for next weekend, so I'm all busy checking out the holiday stuff! Great thread!

I thought maybe we'd try to get a good shot for our Christmas cards while we're there! Anyone have any good ideas for a great card shot? 

And once you purchase the photo pass, you own it the photo rights, right? So we could have a photo pass photo printed up in, say, a Tiny Prints card?

So, so, so excited!!!


----------



## Sherry E

disneygrandma said:


> Will there be photo pass photographers at DTD?  We'll be there the afternoon & evening before our 1st park day to enjoy the Christmas atmosphere at DTD.  We've bought the photopass+ and hoping we could get some pictures on it from DTD.
> 
> As a side issue, the voucher says we can exchange it at the PP centers listed on the back.  However, the back of the voucher is blank.  We would like to activate the photopass+ before entering the park.  Is there any place we can?  Or can we get a card from the photographers to link to our PP+ once we do exchange the voucher?
> 
> Not only are we hoping for pics from DTD, but we also want to get our pics in front of the castle, etc.  We don't want to miss out on EE park time to get our voucher exchanged that 1st morning in the park.
> 
> We've never used PP at DLR, so don't know exactly how it works.  At WDW, we could enter all the PP card #'s on our acct & it would bring our pictures up in to our PP acct.  Last WDW trip, the PP was already on our Magic Bands, so we didn't have to do anything but have the PP photographer scan a Magic Band.
> 
> I'm so excited seeing all the holiday DLR pictures.  Can't wait!  If I could get some help concerning PP+, I would appreciate it.  The voucher doesn't even have a phone # to call.
> 
> Thanks again.




*disneygrandma --*

You know, I have seen photographers in Downtown Disney (last year there was a special sleigh photo spot not far from the rink and Village), and there have been photographers there in previous years at special photo spots, but I don't _think_ that they were official PhotoPass people.  I think they were separate, possibly non-Disney, photographers -- but I'm not sure.  I could be wrong on that.

The more festive Disney makes DTD, of course, it seems that it would be nice to add in a PhotoPass area, but with just the chalets in the Village and the rink, I don't know if those alone would make a good backdrop for photos.  The Christmas tree is in the middle of the rink, so it's not like that can be used for photos, really.





RainyDayPixie said:


> We just booked a spontaneous trip for next weekend, so I'm all busy checking out the holiday stuff! Great thread!
> 
> I thought maybe we'd try to get a good shot for our Christmas cards while we're there! Anyone have any good ideas for a great card shot?
> 
> And once you purchase the photo pass, you own it the photo rights, right? So we could have a photo pass photo printed up in, say, a Tiny Prints card?
> 
> So, so, so excited!!!



*RainyDayPixie --*

Yes -- once you buy your PhotoPass CD/package, you can do whatever you want with the photos and use them for various projects.

If the Santa/reindeer display is up in Hollywood Land (last year it was at the very end of the street), that would be a good location for a PhotoPass Christmas card shot.  I'm not sure if Santa and the reindeer are up this year -- I am waiting for current reports.

Of course, go for a nighttime Winter Castle photo when the icicle lights are on and twinkling.  

Usually there is some sort of sleigh set up at the Jingle Jangle Jamboree, and that makes a fun PhotoPass photo for a group of people.

There is usually a character in holiday attire on Paradise Pier, in the gazebo.  It could be Mickey in a Santa outfit, or another character, but that makes a really cute PhotoPass shot as well.

Go to Viva Navidad in DCA and get the characters in their Viva Navidad outfits at the photo spot -- there is a PhotoPass person there too, and the backdrop is very colorful.

If, for some reason, the Disney hotels are decorated when you go next week, the Santa display in the Fantasy tower of the Disneyland hotel is beautiful, and there may or may not be a giant _fake_ gingerbread Castle in in the lobby of the Fantasy tower as well -- with a PhotoPass person.

There is supposed to be a (real?) giant gingerbread house coming to the lobby of the Grand Californian Hotel this year (and that is sure to have lingering PhotoPass people), but I don't know if it will be up next week.


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

disneygrandma said:


> Will there be photo pass photographers at DTD?  We'll be there the afternoon & evening before our 1st park day to enjoy the Christmas atmosphere at DTD.  We've bought the photopass+ and hoping we could get some pictures on it from DTD.
> 
> As a side issue, the voucher says we can exchange it at the PP centers listed on the back.  However, the back of the voucher is blank.  We would like to activate the photopass+ before entering the park.  Is there any place we can?  Or can we get a card from the photographers to link to our PP+ once we do exchange the voucher?
> 
> Not only are we hoping for pics from DTD, but we also want to get our pics in front of the castle, etc.  We don't want to miss out on EE park time to get our voucher exchanged that 1st morning in the park.
> 
> We've never used PP at DLR, so don't know exactly how it works.  At WDW, we could enter all the PP card #'s on our acct & it would bring our pictures up in to our PP acct.  Last WDW trip, the PP was already on our Magic Bands, so we didn't have to do anything but have the PP photographer scan a Magic Band.
> 
> I'm so excited seeing all the holiday DLR pictures.  Can't wait!  If I could get some help concerning PP+, I would appreciate it.  The voucher doesn't even have a phone # to call.
> 
> Thanks again.



In all my trips, I have never seen a PP photographer in DTD, so my initial reaction is no. There are sometimes ones in the hotels when Santa is there. The places to redeem it are the photo stores in each park. To the best of my knowledge, those are the only places to do it. Some have said Goofy's Kitchen, but I think what they are able to do is limited and still doesn't give you the lanyard. That said, you can link as many photopass cards to your account and cd, so you would have no problem getting a regular one from a photographer in the morning and getting your lanyard later in the day and just entering both numbers when you get home. I often do this. The only place it doesn't work is the rides/character meals and for that you need to show the lanyard.


----------



## RainyDayPixie

Thanks Sherry! Great ideas!! I'm planning on a little rest on the GC lobby and would love to see the giant Gingerbread house. I hope it's up!


----------



## twinky

DisneyJamieCA said:


> In all my trips, I have never seen a PP photographer in DTD, so my initial reaction is no. There are sometimes ones in the hotels when Santa is there. The places to redeem it are the photo stores in each park. To the best of my knowledge, those are the only places to do it. Some have said Goofy's Kitchen, but I think what they are able to do is limited and still doesn't give you the lanyard. That said, you can link as many photopass cards to your account and cd, so you would have no problem getting a regular one from a photographer in the morning and getting your lanyard later in the day and just entering both numbers when you get home. I often do this. The only place it doesn't work is the rides/character meals and for that you need to show the lanyard.



This is great info. Also, don't forget to take pics of your card numbers with your camera or phone. If you lose a card, you should be able to still retrieve and consolidate your photos...


----------



## Sherry E

*It was brought up in a separate thread -- and I don't know how long it would have taken for anyone to mention it to us in this thread, which is why I am mentioning it -- that, in addition to the pharmacist convention that is taking place around the time of the Candlelight Ceremony and Processional weekend this year, there is also an event called RaverDay (or Raverday, depending on where you look) taking place on Saturday, 12/6.

So, as I mentioned in that other thread, the combination of Pharmacists, Ravers and longtime Candlelight spectators, along with the usual DLR Holiday weekend crowds, is going to make for a very unique, eclectic mix of people in the parks -- and most likely big crowds!  

That's the main reason I wanted to post it -- to alert folks that there could be extra people in the parks on 12/6 and 12/7 due to all of these events combined.   And, this all explains why the hotels' availability has been spotty for that time frame in December this year!*


​






RainyDayPixie said:


> Thanks Sherry! Great ideas!! I'm planning on a little rest on the GC lobby and would love to see the giant Gingerbread house. I hope it's up!



You're very welcome!

I hope the gingerbread house is up at the GCH by the time of your trip.  I am suspicious of whether or not it will be a real gingerbread house.  If I recall correctly, the house that sits in the Grand Floridian lobby at WDW is put together a little at a time, and spectators can see it being made right out in the open (I could be wrong on that), one shingle and decoration at a time.

If it were a real 6 ft. house going up in the GCH, it seems that they would have to start crafting it around now, but I don't know if assorted pastry chefs and bakers at DLR would be able to build it out in the open at the GCH or if they'd have to do it behind the scenes and then transport the house to the GCH.

The other option is that the GCH lobby gingerbread house will be fake, just as the gingerbread Castle was fake in the DLH Fantasy Tower lobby last year (but there was a piped-in smell of gingerbread wafting through the air around the Castle at times!).  A fake house in the GCH lobby would just seem tacky, though.  If they're going to do it they should do it right!


----------



## OHBelle

Sherry E said:


> *It was brought up in a separate thread -- and I don't know how long it would have taken for anyone to mention it to us in this thread, which is why I am mentioning it -- that, in addition to the pharmacist convention that is taking place around the time of the Candlelight Ceremony and Processional weekend this year, there is also an event called RaverDay (or Raverday, depending on where you look) taking place on Saturday, 12/6.
> 
> So, as I mentioned in that other thread, the combination of Pharmacists, Ravers and longtime Candlelight spectators, along with the usual DLR Holiday weekend crowds, is going to make for a very unique, eclectic mix of people in the parks -- and most likely big crowds!
> 
> That's the main reason I wanted to post it -- to alert folks that there could be extra people in the parks on 12/6 and 12/7 due to all of these events combined.   And, this all explains why the hotels' availability has been spotty for that time frame in December this year!*



That is when I will be there.  Looks like we will have some crowds.  Oh well, I can't do anything about that, so I will just have to deal with it. What is Raverday?


----------



## Sherry E

OHBelle said:


> That is when I will be there.  Looks like we will have some crowds.  Oh well, I can't do anything about that, so I will just have to deal with it. What is Raverday?



*Tracy --*

This is the first I have ever heard of it.  Tina/tlovesdis found this link -- https://www.facebook.com/events/713625458696487/


----------



## DisneylandPlanner

Something just seems pre-planned, pharmacists and ravers together.






I appreciate there rules, BUT REALLY this has to be said.
■ NO DRUGS
■ Ladies please dress accordingly. Children and families will be present
■ No lightshows/lying down at the castle please
■ No whistles/Pacifiers
■ Please keep music to a minimum low if played from backpacks 

We will be there morning in Dl and evening DCA to avoid candlelight madness. Hope it is not a big too do!


----------



## Sherry E

DisneylandPlanner said:


> Something just seems pre-planned, pharmacists and ravers together.


----------



## OHBelle

DisneylandPlanner said:


> Something just seems pre-planned, pharmacists and ravers together.



This could turn out to be quite an interesting trip!!!


----------



## maleficent55

DahliaRW said:


> Now that the website is working we were able to get F! reservations at BB on the 12th!  We currently have 3 other F! dining reservations we need to cancel - but the website won't let you cancel online and I'm not sitting on hold to do so...  Hopefully they fix that soon so I can free up some reservations for others!



You CAN cancel online, on the Disneyland website. If you go to the tab "My Reservations' under the dining tab, on the right hand side under your reservation number is a blue tab you can click on: 'Cancel Reservation'. Hope you can read this before you wait on hold forever!





DisneyJamieCA said:


> In all my trips, I have never seen a PP photographer in DTD, so my initial reaction is no. There are sometimes ones in the hotels when Santa is there. The places to redeem it are the photo stores in each park. To the best of my knowledge, those are the only places to do it. Some have said Goofy's Kitchen, but I think what they are able to do is limited and still doesn't give you the lanyard. That said, you can link as many photopass cards to your account and cd, so you would have no problem getting a regular one from a photographer in the morning and getting your lanyard later in the day and just entering both numbers when you get home. I often do this. The only place it doesn't work is the rides/character meals and for that you need to show the lanyard.



Last spring we redeemed our PP+ @ Goofy's Kitchen the evening before our first day in the parks. We got the lanyard there and everything. This was in April.


----------



## Sherry E

OHBelle said:


> This could turn out to be quite an interesting trip!!!



*Tracy --*

Some of the Candlelight folks have been attending the Ceremony for decades -- even since the beginning of Candlelight, in some cases.   A few of them dress up in elegant evening wear -- I have seen long, velvet coats, faux fur and sequined shawls -- so the image in my mind of the Candlelight crowd mixed with the Ravers mixed with the Pharmacists is just too amusing for words!


----------



## krispin41

maleficent55 said:
			
		

> You CAN cancel online, on the Disneyland website. If you go to the tab "My Reservations' under the dining tab, on the right hand side under your reservation number is a blue tab you can click on: 'Cancel Reservation'. Hope you can read this before you wait on hold forever!
> 
> .



I haven't checked today...but my Fantasmic! Blue Bayou reservation I made, I was unable to cancel online...my other reservations,  I did have the option.

I just checked (7pm, 11/13) and still unable to cancel this reservation (not that I want to, but it's not giving me the option to.)


----------



## Misskitty3

egritz said:


> I totally forgot about the old CC....if I'm not mistaken, this is it? This is from my senior year of high school spring band trip!



What a great picture!!!  How awesome!



kylie71 said:


> The Carnation from the 1990's also had HUGE Sundae's named after rides, Like Big Thunder, and the Matterhorn... the Snow White, sundae was my favorite, because it had Marshmallow Cream topping...
> 
> We did breakfast there last Thanksgiving and it really was BAD!  It was super crowded also and they seated us inside Gibson Girl, at a tiny ice cream table, for 5 people... service was non-existent...  food cold when it finally came... we we're very Unimpressed, and this used to be a first stop for us... its Sad!
> 
> 
> 
> --Lori



Lori - That sounds like a terrible experience.  I can't imagine why they would have seated you in Gibson Girl and no wonder your food was cold.

Here is a picture of the Matterhorn Sundae.  Yum!


----------



## lori123

Hi All!
I'm sorry if I missed it - but does anyone have info on the candlelight processional for this year?  I know the dates are the 6th and 7th.  Last year as annual passholders we were able to enter a lottery for seats to watch.  Wondering if that will happen this year as well.





Sherry E said:


> *It was brought up in a separate thread -- and I don't know how long it would have taken for anyone to mention it to us in this thread, which is why I am mentioning it -- that, in addition to the pharmacist convention that is taking place around the time of the Candlelight Ceremony and Processional weekend this year, there is also an event called RaverDay (or Raverday, depending on where you look) taking place on Saturday, 12/6.
> 
> So, as I mentioned in that other thread, the combination of Pharmacists, Ravers and longtime Candlelight spectators, along with the usual DLR Holiday weekend crowds, is going to make for a very unique, eclectic mix of people in the parks -- and most likely big crowds!
> 
> That's the main reason I wanted to post it -- to alert folks that there could be extra people in the parks on 12/6 and 12/7 due to all of these events combined.   And, this all explains why the hotels' availability has been spotty for that time frame in December this year!*




Oh boy!  It's not usually that busy the first week of December!  Guess we better be ready.  Thanks for the info.


----------



## Sherry E

lori123 said:


> Hi All!
> I'm sorry if I missed it - but does anyone have info on the candlelight processional for this year?  I know the dates are the 6th and 7th.  Last year as annual passholders we were able to enter a lottery for seats to watch.  Wondering if that will happen this year as well.



*lori123 --*

Hello!

The lottery you entered was in 2012.  In 2012, the Candlelight Ceremony jumped from 2 nights/4 performances to 20 nights/40 performances.  The AP holders were offered the chance to win seats in the lottery, and many won them.

Last year, Candlelight dropped back down to 2 nights/4 performances, and it was not promoted -- rumor has it that the crowd issue on Main Street and in Town Square in 2012 cost Main Street's businesses a lot of money because no one wanted to go in and spend.  Everyone wanted to get out of the crowds.

So, when Candlelight dropped back to 2 nights, Disney didn't advertise it.  This year, it's the same situation.  This year it is being held on 2 nights again, as you know, and they are not advertising it.  Unlike at WDW, Candlelight at DLR is not even really counted as part of the annual holiday entertainment, at least not in the typical media we see.  People who know about it will go to see it, either standing around all day and night, or sitting in seats (if they are invited guests or VIPs, Club 33 members, etc.), but Disney is not advertising or promoting it -- meaning no AP lottery -- unless they figure out a way for more people to see it from seats, or buy dinner packages, etc.  People who take the expensive VIP tour apparently have an option of getting CP seats.

The rumored narrator for both nights this year is Beau Bridges.


----------



## mvf-m11c

Thank you for the link Sherry from the Disney Parks Blog today.



figment_jii said:


> From the photos in the Blog entry, it certainly looks like they added more stuff to Jingle Cruise!



I completely agree after seeing the pictures that there is way more decorations added to JC this year when compare to last year when there was no decorations during the ride (except the queue in November) and in December where they added some decorations to the ride.


----------



## poppinspal

So today was my first day ever at Disneyland. This thread was such a great help so I thought I'd report back that the Cozy Cone had a seasonal offering of bacon Mac and cheese. I took a picture but will probably wait to share till I'm home Tuesday.


----------



## Sherry E

*Well, it's not like we didn't already know this bit of info, but let's continue to bask in the jubilation over of the start of the Holidays at DLR -- the most wonderful time of the year -- with a new, brief Disneyland News Press Release!!!*

*"The Holiday Season Officially Launches at the Disneyland Resort"  -- Disneyland News press release; posted on November 13, 2014*


​







mvf-m11c said:


> Thank you for the link Sherry from the Disney Parks Blog today.
> 
> 
> 
> I completely agree after seeing the pictures that there is way more decorations added to JC this year when compare to last year when there was no decorations during the ride (except the queue in November) and in December where they added some decorations to the ride.



You're welcome, *Bret*!

Hopefully you received your Disney gift card by now -- I know that Kristan/Krispin41 received hers.

Since you are headed to the parks tomorrow, I am curious to hear about Hollywood Land.  I got a glimpse of it in Misskitty3's photos.  

I am curious to know if the same holiday window display (the TV) is at Off the Page.  

I am curious to know if the Santa/reindeer display at the end of the street has been put up (because it was not there when Misskitty3 was there, from what I saw in the photos).  If it's not there, I think that means that they didn't put it up because _Frozen_ is coming to Hollywood Land soon.

Also, I am curious about the usual stuff -- have any decorations been added to or removed from Toontown, Jingle Jangle Jamboree, New Orleans Square, Cars Land, Buena Vista Street, etc.?

I think we are all super curious about how many decorations are scattered throughout Jingle Cruise, so that will be a big question for all of us!

Also, Disneyland Today told me on Facebook that the Elf Mickey stein is replacing the demitasse mug this year, so I think that the actual dessert will be served in the stein too.  If you can get a photo of that, it would be awesome!

Also, there is a new Sandy Claws display (he is flying overhead) in that New Orleans Square shop with all of the NBC things (the one with the bone wreath).  Don't miss that.

Finally -- keep checking those hotels before you leave!  I am eager to know if any hotel décor is going up early this year!






poppinspal said:


> So today was my first day ever at Disneyland. This thread was such a great help so I thought I'd report back that the Cozy Cone had a seasonal offering of bacon Mac and cheese. I took a picture but will probably wait to share till I'm home Tuesday.



Hi, *poppinspal*!

I'm not even a big mac and cheese person, but bacon mac and cheese sounds kind of good right now -- it's a good comfort food!

I hope you're enjoying what you're seeing of Disneyland so far!  Have a great trip.


----------



## mvf-m11c

Sherry E said:


> You're welcome, *Bret*!
> 
> Hopefully you received your Disney gift card by now -- I know that Kristan/Krispin41 received hers.
> 
> Since you are headed to the parks tomorrow, I am curious to hear about Hollywood Land.  I got a glimpse of it in Misskitty3's photos.
> 
> I am curious to know if the same holiday window display (the TV) is at Off the Page.
> 
> I am curious to know if the Santa/reindeer display at the end of the street has been put up (because it was not there when Misskitty3 was there, from what I saw in the photos).  If it's not there, I think that means that they didn't put it up because _Frozen_ is coming to Hollywood Land soon.
> 
> Also, I am curious about the usual stuff -- have any decorations been added to or removed from Toontown, Jingle Jangle Jamboree, New Orleans Square, Cars Land, Buena Vista Street, etc.?
> 
> I think we are all super curious about how many decorations are scattered throughout Jingle Cruise, so that will be a big question for all of us!
> 
> Also, Disneyland Today told me on Facebook that the Elf Mickey stein is replacing the demitasse mug this year, so I think that the actual dessert will be served in the stein too.  If you can get a photo of that, it would be awesome!
> 
> Also, there is a new Sandy Claws display (he is flying overhead) in that New Orleans Square shop with all of the NBC things (the one with the bone wreath).  Don't miss that.
> 
> Finally -- keep checking those hotels before you leave!  I am eager to know if any hotel décor is going up early this year!



Thank you Sherry. I received the Disney Gift card today. 

I plan on going around the DLR and looking at all the different decorations. I am also intrigued to see what Hollywood Land is looking like during the holiday season this year. 

That was surprising to hear that the Sana/reindeer display was not at the end of the street during Misskitty3 trip. Maybe it will be up this weekend or not which I will find out.

Just as you, I am always curious what the DLR is cutting down on the decorations like they do every other year where there is something new and something taken out from past years.

That is sad that the demitasse mug is being replaced with a Elf Mickey Stein. Looks like I will have to go in the Jolly Holiday Bakery to look for it.

Nice to hear that there is a new Sandy Claws display in the NOS shop.

I will check the DLR hotels to see if there are any decorations since we are planning on eating at the ESPN Zone on Saturday for dinner.


----------



## krispin41

poppinspal said:


> So today was my first day ever at Disneyland. This thread was such a great help so I thought I'd report back that the Cozy Cone had a seasonal offering of bacon Mac and cheese. I took a picture but will probably wait to share till I'm home Tuesday.



Three of my favorite things:

Cozy Cone
mac & cheese
BACON.

ONE MORE MONTH!!


----------



## kylie71

Have a really FUN trip!   Looking forward to your updates and pictures....
Safe drive down!



--Lori


----------



## mvf-m11c

kylie71 said:


> Have a really FUN trip!   Looking forward to your updates and pictures....
> Safe drive down!
> 
> 
> 
> --Lori



Thank you Lori. It is looking like a great holiday season at the DLR this year.

It won't be too long until your holiday trip as well.


----------



## Sherry E

Excuse me... I'm a little slow today.  I just now got around to looking at the other photos in the *Gallery* that accompanied the Parks Blog about Jingle Cruise earlier today (I posted about it -- HERE), and.... are those fruitcakes in the jaws of the hippos or am I imagining things?  Nice touch!  They're either fruitcakes or they're wreaths, and it's sad that I can't tell the difference!  Lol.



Okay, this has nothing to do with DLR (it's about WDW), but I like it only because it has "Hidden Olafs" -- *HERE*.


​


----------



## rentayenta

Sherry E said:


> Excuse me... I'm a little slow today.  I just now got around to looking at the other photos in the *Gallery* that accompanied the Parks Blog about Jingle Cruise earlier today (I posted about it -- HERE), and.... are those fruitcakes in the jaws of the hippos or am I imagining things?  Nice touch!  They're either fruitcakes or they're wreaths, and it's sad that I can't tell the difference!  Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, this has nothing to do with DLR (it's about WDW), but I like it only because it has "Hidden Olafs" -- *HERE*.
> 
> 
> ​









Thank you kind lady for posting twice. Some of us need that.  



Have fun Bret! Can't wait to see your photos.


----------



## Sherry E

rentayenta said:


> Thank you kind lady for posting twice. Some of us need that.
> 
> 
> 
> Have fun Bret! Can't wait to see your photos.



No problem, *Jenny*!  I'm glad it helps!

I wasn't even thinking at the moment of posting it for those who missed it -- I just happened to go back to the Blog and begin looking through the Gallery and saw what are either fruitcakes or wreaths in the hippos' mouths and it struck me as a cute touch!  But I wondered if others were seeing what I was seeing! 

It seems that the holiday touches are definitely more extensive in Jingle Cruise this year!


----------



## rentayenta

Sherry E said:


> No problem, *Jenny*!  I'm glad it helps!
> 
> I wasn't even thinking at the moment of posting it for those who missed it -- I just happened to go back to the Blog and begin looking through the Gallery and saw what are either fruitcakes or wreaths in the hippos' mouths and it struck me as a cute touch!  But I wondered if others were seeing what I was seeing!
> 
> It seems that the holiday touches are definitely more extensive in Jingle Cruise this year!






They're fruit cakes and it's hilarious. The elephants look great too with all the garland.  I'm sooooooooo excited!


----------



## Sherry E

rentayenta said:


> They're fruit cakes and it's hilarious. The elephants look great too with all the garland.  I'm sooooooooo excited!



They even worked an "ugly Christmas sweater" into the ride!  Too funny!  I am loving this version of Jingle Cruise!


----------



## WestMom2two

Tomorrow will be 1 day left! Eeek! So much packing, shopping, cleaning to do and fitting in the nail salon for DD and my Disney nails. Its our little tradition. It feels so unreel that its already here. Just wanted to Thank you Sherry for this amazing Thread. Can.not.wait. to be in the parks with my family for the holidays!


----------



## Sherry E

WestMom2two said:


> Tomorrow will be 1 day left! Eeek! So much packing, shopping, cleaning to do and fitting in the nail salon for DD and my Disney nails. Its our little tradition. It feels so unreel that its already here. Just wanted to Thank you Sherry for this amazing Thread. Can.not.wait. to be in the parks with my family for the holidays!



*WestMom2Two --*

You're very welcome!

I can't believe that your trip is finally here (almost)!  I remember when you were first looking into it and making the plans, etc.  This year and last year have flown by so quickly.

It sounds as though you'll have a lot of holiday fun in store, as (so far) I'm not hearing of anything major that has been removed from the seasonal merriment or has suddenly 'disappeared,' and it seems that all of the additions are positive changes.  All of the merchandise looks really cute (I know you'll enjoy that!) too!

With any luck -- fingers crossed -- maybe the gingerbread house in the Grand Californian Hotel lobby will go up in the next few days.

Have a great time and be sure to report back to us (with a trip recap/review) when you get home, if you have time.


----------



## WestMom2two

Sherry E said:


> *WestMom2Two --*
> 
> You're very welcome!
> 
> I can't believe that your trip is finally here (almost)!  I remember when you were first looking into it and making the plans, etc.  This year and last year have flown by so quickly.
> 
> It sounds as though you'll have a lot of holiday fun in store, as (so far) I'm not hearing of anything major that has been removed from the seasonal merriment or has suddenly 'disappeared,' and it seems that all of the additions are positive changes.  All of the merchandise looks really cute (I know you'll enjoy that!) too!
> 
> With any luck -- fingers crossed -- maybe the gingerbread house in the Grand Californian Hotel lobby will go up in the next few days.
> 
> Have a great time and be sure to report back to us (with a trip recap/review) when you get home, if you have time.


We will defiantly look for that Gingerbread house and I'm pretty sure the holiday souvenirs will be the death of me lol


----------



## Sherry E

I just happened to notice a photo that was posted on Disneyland Today's Facebook page yesterday -- 11/12 -- of the trolley in Hollywood Land, and the Santa/reindeer display (the one that was not showing in *Misskitty3's* photo from this past weekend) is there in the background, at the end of the street!  See it -- *HERE*.


I don't know if Disneyland Today actually posts photos that are current, or if they are using older photos -- but if the photo is current, then Santa and the reindeer are back in Hollywood Land for the photo spot.  The display must have gone up in the last few days!   

However, I don't see those circular decorations/signs on the trees and posts (the yellow stars and Santa's face) that were there last year, so I'm not sure if those are there.

​


----------



## mvf-m11c

rentayenta said:


> Have fun Bret! Can't wait to see your photos.



Thank you Jenny. Looking forward to the trip tomorrow and this weekend.


----------



## Jenasweetemotion

Sherry E said:


> I just happened to notice a photo that was posted on Disneyland Today's Facebook page yesterday -- 11/12 -- of the trolley in Hollywood Land, and the Santa/reindeer display (the one that was not showing in *Misskitty3's* photo from this past weekend) is there in the background, at the end of the street!  See it -- *HERE*.
> 
> 
> I don't know if Disneyland Today actually posts photos that are current, or if they are using older photos -- but if the photo is current, then Santa and the reindeer are back in Hollywood Land for the photo spot.  The display must have gone up in the last few days!
> 
> However, I don't see those circular decorations/signs on the trees and posts (the yellow stars and Santa's face) that were there last year, so I'm not sure if those are there.
> 
> ​



A friend of mine was there yesterday and posted a picture on FB of the Santa Sleigh and Reindeer. 

Also wanted to add that I am actually looking forward to seeing the Jingle Cruise this year. I was disappointment with it last year I kept saying there was more holiday decorations in the que area then on the ride. Although that may have to do with the hour wait we had.


----------



## aljay

Hello everyone,
I'm slightly overwhelmed with the number of pages in this thread ... Yikes! 
The countdown is on for our upcoming trip, Dec 20-24.
I was just checking out the Dineyland website, and noticed that Disneyland Park has their hours posted for the dates we are going, but California Adventure does not.  Is this normal, for CA to release them later?  We are staying at the Pardise Pier, so plan to use the Early Entrance each morning, but I was starting to wonder, since CA didn't have their hours up.
During the busy holiday time, do both parks usually open early for hotel guests, or just one park per day?
Thanks to anyone who can help me out!

Alison


----------



## rentayenta

Sherry E said:


> They even worked an "ugly Christmas sweater" into the ride!  Too funny!  I am loving this version of Jingle Cruise!



It looks so much more festive than last year. I wonder what they've added to the upstairs? 





mvf-m11c said:


> Thank you Jenny. Looking forward to the trip tomorrow and this weekend.





Safe travels.


----------



## egritz

It is amazing how quickly this thread grows, gone less than 24  hours and it jumps FOUR pages, wow!

Anyway, this is probably my last check-in, we leave tomorrow! We are going to be in the parks ALL DAY Sunday-Thursday. Can't believe it is already here


----------



## tksbaskets

egritz said:


> It is amazing how quickly this thread grows, gone less than 24  hours and it jumps FOUR pages, wow!
> 
> Anyway, this is probably my last check-in, we leave tomorrow! We are going to be in the parks ALL DAY Sunday-Thursday. Can't believe it is already here



Safe travels and have a blast!!  Time flies - we leave in just over 2 weeks for our trip just hubby and me (first time ever without our grown sons)


----------



## Sherry E

aljay said:


> Hello everyone,
> I'm slightly overwhelmed with the number of pages in this thread ... Yikes!
> The countdown is on for our upcoming trip, Dec 20-24.
> I was just checking out the Dineyland website, and noticed that Disneyland Park has their hours posted for the dates we are going, but California Adventure does not.  Is this normal, for CA to release them later?  We are staying at the Pardise Pier, so plan to use the Early Entrance each morning, but I was starting to wonder, since CA didn't have their hours up.
> During the busy holiday time, do both parks usually open early for hotel guests, or just one park per day?
> Thanks to anyone who can help me out!
> 
> Alison



Hi, *Alison*!

Welcome!  There's no need to be overwhelmed.  You don't have to read the whole thread.  (There are a lot of pages because it's a popular thread, and I post a lot of information, rumors and news about the holiday season here that I don't post anywhere else on the forum.  Also, we just wrapped up a 3-1/2 month-long photo-filled Theme Week Countdown, and that made the thread very long because we had a lot of participation.  But that's over now!)  

The posts on page 1 of the thread are broken up into different categories (important dates, food, merchandise, hotels, Downtown Disney, etc.), so if you want to read and learn a bit about the holiday happenings in those specific areas you can do so.  

Otherwise, just jump right in and join us, which you did!

The hours and general calendar of events on the Disneyland Resort website are often kooky.  Honestly, they do things very differently than WDW does things in terms of when they announce information, dates, schedules and do forth.

It's too early right now for the DLR website to have the full schedule and hours for your dates, I think.  They usually begin to update at about the 6-week point (so, 6 weeks out from your first day in the parks there should be hours, etc.), but even after the 6-week point the schedule is often not filled in or complete -- in fact, it's quite common for the entire schedule and hours to not be complete.  Sometimes there is info that is not filled in until just a week or two before something is set to begin -- seriously!

If it helps any, this is what the hours were last year in December -- HERE.

You're going during the peak time -- just a few days before Christmas -- so the hours will be as extended as they can possibly be in both parks (and you can see what those hours were like last year).

When you stay onsite (I love the PPH!), you get an EMH/Extra Magic Hour into one park every day of your stay (even on your arrival and departure days!) -- and it is the park that is determined by Disney.  In other words, you can't choose which park to go into early.  You will have early access to Disneyland on certain days, and California Adventure on others.  There will be signs up at the PPH desks to tell you which park you can enter early that morning.  

In the past (can't recall if it was last year or 2012), I remember there was a situation in which Disney allowed early entry to both parks every day, but it was just a special deal for a limited time, and it lasted very briefly (probably based on how crowded it was).  The norm is for just one park per day to be open for your EMH.





Jenasweetemotion said:


> A friend of mine was there yesterday and posted a picture on FB of the Santa Sleigh and Reindeer.
> 
> Also wanted to add that I am actually looking forward to seeing the Jingle Cruise this year. I was disappointment with it last year I kept saying there was more holiday decorations in the que area then on the ride. Although that may have to do with the hour wait we had.



*Jenasweetemotion --*

That's great to hear!  When I saw that photo on Disneyland Today -- especially after seeing *Misskitty3's* photo in which there was no Santa at the end of the street -- I began to wonder if they were using a photo from last year for their Facebook post.  I'm so relieved to hear that your friend saw the Santa display in person and that we now know it is there.  It was a nice little touch last year, and Hollywood Land needs the holiday cheer.

I do think that Jingle Cruise was set up last year so that the queue/boathouse would be more festive and holiday-ized than the ride itself.  I am guessing that was just Disney testing the waters, so to speak.  They probably didn't know if doing too much too soon on that ride would rub people the wrong way, so they started out with very minor holiday additions, then added in a few more as the season wore on -- and finally realized they needed to kick it all up a notch, putting fruitcakes in the hippos' mouths, having an "ugly sweater party" and the whole nine yards!  

I think that if Disney had done too much at once with Jingle Cruise, some naysayers would have complained and said "This is too cheesy," and "You've ruined a classic ride."  But by doing a very minimal overlay and leaving everyone wanting more decorations and more holiday details added in, it left some wiggle room to be able to expand the holiday overlay a bit.

I don't think Jingle Cruise will ever be at the level of HMH or IASWH in terms of overlays, but it appears to be greatly improved from last year!




rentayenta said:


> It looks so much more festive than last year. I wonder what they've added to the upstairs?
> 
> Safe travels.




*Jenny --*

I like the concept of the animals getting into all of the decorations and messing it up, with garland and ornaments scattered about, fruitcakes floating around, etc.  I like the one scene (shown in the gallery photos) with the cubs playing with the reindeer head!  It's an overlay -- but it's an overlay done with humor, which I appreciate!

I never even got upstairs last year to see what was there -- I have only seen photos of the upstairs portion of the queue -- so if I can get up there just to see whatever is there I will be content!  Not that I welcome a long line, but if that is the only way to get up there then I have no choice but to wait in line!




egritz said:


> It is amazing how quickly this thread grows, gone less than 24  hours and it jumps FOUR pages, wow!
> 
> Anyway, this is probably my last check-in, we leave tomorrow! We are going to be in the parks ALL DAY Sunday-Thursday. Can't believe it is already here



*egritz --*

It wasn't that long ago that you decided to make the trek back to DLR for the holidays, and now the trip is here!  

I hope that it's a great trip!  Report back to us when you get home!


----------



## jammyjam25

Good morning everyone!

Sherry thank you for re-posting that link to the DPB Jingle Cruise gallery because I missed it the first time around as well. The decorations looks fantastic! The hippos trying to eat the fruitcake is my personal favorite 

I'm leaving for my trip exactly two weeks from today. Can't believe it's gotten here already!


----------



## Sherry E

As I've said before, I don't really like to promote the competition (they don't promote us), but I know that, right now, at this early stage of the game, everyone is anxious for photos and details of the new holiday season at DLR -- and I will bring that info and those photos to you when/how I can.   So, on that note, this is a rather photo-heavy and festive installment from MiceAge, from yesterday's opening day of the season -- HERE.


​





jammyjam25 said:


> Good morning everyone!
> 
> Sherry thank you for re-posting that link to the DPB Jingle Cruise gallery because I missed it the first time around as well. The decorations looks fantastic! The hippos trying to eat the fruitcake is my personal favorite
> 
> I'm leaving for my trip exactly two weeks from today. Can't believe it's gotten here already!



*jammyjam25 --*

You're welcome!  I try to re-post certain things (not everything) every so often, in case people missed them, or in case people don't go back to check the first page for any new links and info.

I really enjoy the addition of the fruitcake on Jingle Cruise!  When I first saw it I thought it was, perhaps, a wreath -- because the candied fruits looked so perfectly shiny and round, like ornaments, and the cake itself was so round.  And then I realized it was fruitcake.  And then I saw the ugly Christmas sweaters and the reindeer head!

This year has flown by.  I remember looking at the calendar and realizing that there were "only" 11 months, then only 7 months, then 4 months, etc., until the holidays were to begin at DLR.  And now we are right in the middle of them!

I hope you have an amazing holiday adventure at DLR!


----------



## Mouseketeers4

I'm sorry if this has been answered already, but is the Anna & Elsa meet and greet open during EMH?


----------



## kylie71

Thank You for the link Sherry--
I love that Paradise Pier actually has some decorations this year, like aroung Toy Story, that is new!
The Santa signs are there, in Hollywood land, on the palm Tree's like last year... at least until/when/if Frozen takes over.

I am getting very Excited, 11 days until I am there!!  

I really Love the frosted Rice Krispy treats....  the cupcakes look wonderful too!

No dieting allowed at DLR over the holidays! 

--Lori


----------



## Jenasweetemotion

Sherry E said:


> As I've said before, I don't really like to promote the competition (they don't promote us), but I know that, right now, at this early stage of the game, everyone is anxious for photos and details of the new holiday season at DLR -- and I will bring that info and those photos to you when/how I can.   So, on that note, this is a rather photo-heavy and festive installment from MiceAge, from yesterday's opening day of the season -- HERE.



In that report about the Jingle Cruise it says that "They have even gone so far as to add scents to specific portions of the ride." That is interesting I am curious if it will be like the ISWH and HMH with the smells. Since the ride is out doors I am wondering how far the smells will travel.


----------



## Sherry E

Mouseketeers4 said:


> I'm sorry if this has been answered already, but is the Anna & Elsa meet and greet open during EMH?



*Mouseketeers4 --*

I don't think anyone has asked or answered that question in this thread!  You know, I honestly have no idea if the A&E meet & greet is open during EMH, but my educated guess would be that it is not open that early.  I think it would probably open after the EMH.




kylie71 said:


> Thank You for the link Sherry--
> I love that Paradise Pier actually has some decorations this year, like aroung Toy Story, that is new!
> The Santa signs are there, in Hollywood land, on the palm Tree's like last year... at least until/when/if Frozen takes over.
> 
> I am getting very Excited, 11 days until I am there!!
> 
> I really Love the frosted Rice Krispy treats....  the cupcakes look wonderful too!
> 
> No dieting allowed at DLR over the holidays!
> 
> --Lori



*Lori --*

Paradise Pier is one of those places that actually has quite a few decorations all around the land (when you think about its different components, such as the Winter Dreams area, Viva Navidad, the actual Pier/gazebo/large tree, the Little Mermaid ride façade, etc., you realize it has quite a bit), but it's a land that doesn't _seem_ to have many decorations in most people's eyes! 

I guess that we could say that Paradise Pier is a 'deceptively decorated' land!

In any case, yes -- the garland at TSMM is new!  I have noticed that when Disney starts decorating certain areas all of a sudden, it _sometimes_ hints or indicates that they plan to do something new in that area down the road (like the following year, or several months later).  It's almost as if they want to start drawing people's attention to those forgotten locations so the areas will be fresh on people's minds in the future when whatever 'new' thing comes along.

Last year, suddenly Hollywood Land had decorations... and this year Hollywood Land, as we know, is _supposedly_ going to be at the epicenter of the _Frozen _activities late in the season.

This year, all of a sudden there is garland near TSMM.  That seems to be a ploy to draw people's attention to that spot.  Could it be that next year is when the long-delayed TSMM holiday overlay finally appears?  It would make sense to add something new in DCA, since DL will largely be focused on 60th anniversary events.

The sea-themed garland on the Little Mermaid façade is now consistent with the look of the Christmas tree inside Ariel's Grotto -- so now the two Little Mermaid-themed locations in DCA have a connection in terms of themed décor.

Yes!  I saw the round Santa sign on the tree in Hollywood Land -- however, MiceAge also mentioned that the décor was minimal.  It seems that there might be less of it than there was last year, from what has been seen in photos.  I have to get there myself and make that final assessment!

I am actually quite surprised by the lack of new designs for the sweet treats this year.  Almost all of it looks exactly the same as it did in 2013, with the exception of a few new token _Frozen_ baked goods thrown in, and the pom pom stuck onto the Crispy Treat.





Jenasweetemotion said:


> In that report about the Jingle Cruise it says that "They have even gone so far as to add scents to specific portions of the ride." That is interesting I am curious if it will be like the ISWH and HMH with the smells. Since the ride is out doors I am wondering how far the smells will travel.



*Jenasweetemotion --*

I wonder if the scent is fruitcake?  It would make sense, since it appears that the cake is floating in the water and that it has been busted out of its gift tins.

Good point -- the outdoor aspect of the ride seems like it would work against the scents, especially on a breezy or rainy day, but hopefully they will linger in the air long enough to smell them.


----------



## kylie71

Ewww, the scent of Fruitcake could chase people away!  Mincemeat....... Gag!
but....... it might be easier to get on the ride!  So, Mincemeat away!  

I guess you are right about the "hidden" decoration in PP... they have always had that great tree... it is deceptively decorated... maybe because its always crowded when I am there, I have not really noticed?  Its possible! 

This will be a more laid back trip for me, no brother, running the show, and all he cares about is riding 24/7!

--Lori


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

Mouseketeers4 said:


> I'm sorry if this has been answered already, but is the Anna & Elsa meet and greet open during EMH?



It is (or has been), but remember you need to get a FP for it. There is no standby line for it anymore.


----------



## Sherry E

DisneyJamieCA said:


> It is (or has been), but remember you need to get a FP for it. There is no standby line for it anymore.



It's open during the Extra Magic Hour, with a Fastpass?  I would have assumed that the FPs for the meet & greet didn't start until after the park officially opened.  Good to know!  

Thank you for speaking up, *Jamie*!


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

Sherry E said:


> It's open during the Extra Magic Hour, with a Fastpass?  I would have assumed that the FPs for the meet & greet didn't start until after the park officially opened.  Good to know!  Thank you for speaking up, Jamie!



It was when we were there in Oct, so I'm assuming that's the norm. I think I remember reading they'll put the first few families right in the queue to meet then, but the rest are given FP to come back later and yes, some of the FP return times are still within the MM/EMH hour. That said, when we were there last month, I hadn't planned on seeing them, having seen them in June and knowing we had this longer trip coming up. I happened to walk by where they were distributing the FPs (It's a handheld machine, btw) and saw there was no line at about 8:30 (7am EMH/MM), so I grabbed some for us. We had a return time of 6:30-6:50pm.


----------



## Sherry E

*In Peppermint Pandemonium/Holiday Hoopla food sightings (courtesy of the Junk Food Guy and The Impulsive Buy)...



1.  Brach’s Jelly Candy Peppermint Creme Candy Canes; 

2.  Angie’s Holidrizzle Pumpkin Spice Popcorn;

3.  Market Pantry's Peppermint Neapolitan ice cream , which could either be wonderful or a diabolical experiment in terror; 

4.  Market Pantry's Hot Cocoa ice cream; 

5.  Market Pantry's Apple Pie ice cream; 

6.  Market Pantry's Pumpkin Pie ice cream;

7.  Market Pantry's Peppermint ice cream sandwiches!!!!;

8.  Archer Farms -- which had its finger on the pulse of all things Pumpkin Spice this past Halloween season -- now sells Gingerbread Biscotti;

9.  Archer Farms' Sugar Cookie ground coffee;

10.  Archer Farms' Toasted Marshmallow ground coffee;

11.  Archer Farms' Christmas Blend K-cups; and

12.  Archer Farms also sells holiday rice marshmallow bites and holiday nuts in gift tins!*


​






kylie71 said:


> Ewww, the scent of Fruitcake could chase people away!  Mincemeat....... Gag!
> but....... it might be easier to get on the ride!  So, Mincemeat away!
> 
> I guess you are right about the "hidden" decoration in PP... they have always had that great tree... it is deceptively decorated... maybe because its always crowded when I am there, I have not really noticed?  Its possible!
> 
> This will be a more laid back trip for me, no brother, running the show, and all he cares about is riding 24/7!
> 
> --Lori



*Lori --*

Maybe we'll find out that the animals broke into a stash of candy canes, and the aroma of peppermint will be wafting through the air!

Now the question is... did the Enhancement Team doing anything holiday-specific with the killer piranhas?  Do they pop up out of the water with tiny Santa hats or strands of tinsel in their mouths?

I know what you mean about the laid back trips.  Even though action-packed trips are fun, and it's fun to be in go-go-go mode sometimes (where you get a lot done), it can also be just as rewarding, if not more so, being in laid back mode.  It's so much easier to notice all sorts of interesting details when you don't have someone with you racing from ride to ride.





DisneyJamieCA said:


> It was when we were there in Oct, so I'm assuming that's the norm. I think I remember reading they'll put the first few families right in the queue to meet then, but the rest are given FP to come back later and yes, some of the FP return times are still within the MM/EMH hour. That said, when we were there last month, I hadn't planned on seeing them, having seen them in June and knowing we had this longer trip coming up. I happened to walk by where they were distributing the FPs (It's a handheld machine, btw) and saw there was no line at about 8:30 (7am EMH/MM), so I grabbed some for us. We had a return time of 6:30-6:50pm.



*Jamie --*

That's great info to know, and I'm glad you are still hanging out here to be able to give it!  I honestly had no idea what was happening with Anna & Elsa during EMH.  Last year at this time was different, as there was no FP for them and -- to the best of my recollection -- I don't think I wandered past the A&E area during an EMH.  I just assumed that their meet & greet was not open during the EMH, but I assumed wrong!

Now, switching holiday topics, you've got a cable provider switchover on Sunday, correct?  But then your DLR trip is coming up soon after, so you won't have a lot of time to watch Hallmark movies!  The marathon of movies is going on through the end of the year, and most of the movies have already been repeated a few times.  So I don't know how often they will be repeated again between Thanksgiving and New Year's, but the schedule is online.

However, if you can record anything and save it to watch later, or if you have random moments to catch any of the movies, there are certain ones I will recommend starting with/searching for.  

There are so many movies that you won't possibly catch them all before the end of the year, but there are few standouts/gems in the bunch that you should try to catch before the year is over.  In no specific order:

Don't Miss


_Let it Snow_ (w/Candace Cameron Bure)
_Snow Bride_ (w/ Katrina Law and Jordan Belfi)
_The Christmas Ornament_ (w/ Kellie Martin and Cameron Mathison)
_A Very Merry Mix-Up_ (w/ Alicia Witt)
_The Most Wonderful Time of the Year_ (with Brooke Burns, Henry Winkler and Warren Christie)
_The Nine Lives of Christmas_ (w/ Brandon Routh)
_A Bride for Christmas_ (w/ Arielle Kebbel)
_Debbie Macomber's Mrs. Miracle_ (w/ James Van der Beek and Doris Roberts)



Honorable Mentions (catch them if you can, but if you miss them this year it won't be a huge deal as you can catch them in 2015), in no specific order:


_Finding Christmas_ (w/ Tricia Helfer, JT Hodges, Mark Lutz, & Cristina Rosato)
_Window Wonderland_ (w/ Chyler Leigh and Paul Campbell)
_Fir Crazy_ (w/ Sarah Lancaster)
_Matchmaker Santa_ (w/ Lacey Chabert)
_Naughty or Nice_ (w/ Hilarie Burton)
_Trading Christmas_ (w/ Faith Ford, Tom Cavanagh and Gil Bellows)
_Farewell, Mr. Kringle_ (with Christine Taylor, a.k.a. Mrs. Ben Stiller)
_Call Me Mrs. Miracle_ (again, w/ Doris Roberts)
_Hitched for the Holidays_ (w/ Joey Lawrence and Marilu Henner)

​


----------



## grnflash

Sherry E said:


> *
> 
> Now the question is... did the Enhancement Team doing anything holiday-specific with the killer piranhas?
> *


*

Rode last night and oh yeah, the killer piranhas are included in the holiday fun! *


----------



## Sherry E

grnflash said:


> Rode last night and oh yeah, the killer piranhas are included in the holiday fun!





*grnflash --* Thank you for reporting in with that news!  When I made that comment I was half-joking, but when I thought about it I realized that it might not be so far-fetched, since all of the other animals are involved in the holiday fun too!

That is too funny!  It really is different from what was happening on Jingle Cruise last year, that's for sure!


----------



## kylie71

I Love: The Most Wonderful Time of the Year, and lets not forget..... Holiday in Handcuffs!  Maybe that is on Lifetime?  I love the house they rent for the holidays, and the special pond Mario decorates, for Melissa Joan Hart to ice skate on!  Far fetched maybe, cute?  Definitely!
I also enjoy "Christmas with Holly", and "The Christmas Ornament"..... Yes, Cameron Mathison is a favorite of mine!
Snow Bride was a fave of mine last year...... its on my DVR right now!


The Thanksgiving House, is also good.....

--Lori


----------



## grnflash

Sherry E said:


> *grnflash --* Thank you for reporting in with that news!  When I made that comment I was half-joking, but when I thought about it I realized that it might not be so far-fetched, since all of the other animals are involved in the holiday fun too!
> 
> That is too funny!  It really is different from what was happening on Jingle Cruise last year, that's for sure!





Sherry, ya gotta get over to see it!!  Everyone gets a part. And I don't want to give anything away. But be forewarned, the lions aren't just snacking on zebras anymore


----------



## Sherry E

kylie71 said:


> I Love: The Most Wonderful Time of the Year, and lets not forget..... Holiday in Handcuffs!  Maybe that is on Lifetime?  I love the house they rent for the holidays, and the special pond Mario decorates, for Melissa Joan Hart to ice skate on!  Far fetched maybe, cute?  Definitely!
> I also enjoy "Christmas with Holly", and "The Christmas Ornament"..... Yes, Cameron Mathison is a favorite of mine!
> Snow Bride was a fave of mine last year...... its on my DVR right now!
> 
> 
> The Thanksgiving House, is also good.....
> 
> --Lori



*Lori --*

_Holiday in Handcuffs_ is not Hallmark -- it's ABC Family (all of those movies spread among the different channels are very similar in tone and plot, and seem like they could just jump from channel to channel, don't they?!).  This is going to be Jamie's first foray into the Hallmark Channel's Christmas movies, and there will be limited time to catch all of them, which is why I want to pinpoint the best ones to not miss.... and then the other ones to catch if there happens to be extra time, or catch next year.  There are lots and lots of decent ones to watch, but some are better than others, for sure.  _The Christmas Ornament_, _The Most Wonderful Time of the Year_ and _Snow Bride_ are definitely three of the ones that are ahead of the pack in many ways, and are among the ones to not miss (and now both of us have voted for them as being ones that stand out!).





grnflash said:


> Sherry, ya gotta get over to see it!!  Everyone gets a part. And I don't want to give anything away. But be forewarned, the lions aren't just snacking on zebras anymore



*grnflash --*

Of course I'm going to get over to see it!   I can't wait!

I welcome any and all photos or spoilers in this thread, because some people follow along who aren't necessarily heading to DLR this season.  The Gallery photos with the Parks Blog actually revealed quite a lot.


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

Sherry E said:


> Lori --  Holiday in Handcuffs is not Hallmark -- it's ABC Family.  This is going to be Jamie's first foray into the Hallmark Channel's Christmas movies, and there will be limited time to catch all of them, which is why I want to pinpoint the best ones to not miss.... and then the other ones to catch if there happens to be extra time, or catch next year.  There are lots and lots of decent ones to watch, but some are better than others, for sure.  The Christmas Ornament, The Most Wonderful Time of the Year and Snow Bride are definitely three of the ones that are ahead of the pack in many ways, and are among the ones to not miss (and now both of us have voted for them as being ones that stand out!).  grnflash --  Of course I'm going to get over to see it!   I can't wait!  I welcome any and all photos or spoilers in this thread, because some people follow along who aren't necessarily heading to DLR this season.  The Gallery photos with the Parks Blog actually revealed quite a lot.



Thanks for doing that for me! I have big plans this holiday season


----------



## Sherry E

DisneyJamieCA said:


> Thanks for doing that for me! I have big plans this holiday season



*Jamie --*

You're welcome!  You did see the complete bullet lists I posted for you on the previous page, right?  I want to make sure it doesn't get lost in the shuffle (since this thread has been moving so fast)!

Hopefully you can catch some of them on DVR before they stop running, and then just watch them at your leisure.  Some of them seem to air more often than others.


----------



## Mouseketeers4

DisneyJamieCA said:


> It is (or has been), but remember you need to get a FP for it. There is no standby line for it anymore.



Thank you!  I had read about the FP process but wasn't sure if I could head straight there during EMH.  I can't believe we're leaving tomorrow already.  I'm going crazy trying to pack right now.


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

Sherry E said:


> Jamie --  You're welcome!  You did see the complete bullet lists I posted for you on the previous page, right?  I want to make sure it doesn't get lost in the shuffle (since this thread has been moving so fast)!  Hopefully you can catch some of them on DVR before they stop running, and then just watch them at your leisure.  Some of them seem to air more often than others.



Yes, I did - and took a screen shot of it  That's my plan - to DVR what I can and watch it later!


----------



## Sherry E

I think this Disney Parks Blog is basically just echoing what the Disneyland News press release mentioned last night, although the Blog has a video with it:

"‘it’s a small world’ Holiday Lighting Kicks Off Holidays at the Disneyland Resort" -- Disney Parks Blog; posted on November 14th, 2014 by Erin Glover, Social Media Director, Disneyland Resort

​


----------



## Disney-&-Baseball

Hi Sherry! We just got home from DLR. We were there Nov 8-13. I just wanted to tell you that I thought of you the other night when I and my family were enjoying ice cream from Gibson Girl while we were waiting for fireworks. Of course I had peppermint but like you I was a little disappointed when it was the "light" peppermint. Of course any ice cream that you can enjoy at DLR is good!!


----------



## Sherry E

*The movie that Lori likes and recommended -- Christmas with Holly -- is on Hallmark over the weekend (Sunday, I think?)!* 







Disney-&-Baseball said:


> Hi Sherry! We just got home from DLR. We were there Nov 8-13. I just wanted to tell you that I thought of you the other night when I and my family were enjoying ice cream from Gibson Girl while we were waiting for fireworks. Of course I had peppermint but like you I was a little disappointed when it was the "light" peppermint. Of course any ice cream that you can enjoy at DLR is good!!



*Disney-&-Baseball --*

Welcome and hello! 

Well, you've just answered one question I had about the peppermint ice cream that is there this year.  I wondered if Gibson Girl was selling the Slow Churned (low fat) ice cream or the "real" stuff (a.k.a.  the Grand variety).  In the past they sold the real stuff (with the brighter pink color), but last year the peppermint ice cream situation was so weird that it doesn't shock me if this year something is amiss once again.  So they're selling Slow Churned?  Boo!

Thank you for letting me know this bit of info -- at least I know what to expect on the ice cream horizon when I get there.  Thank goodness the Dreyer's Grand Peppermint Wonderland ice cream has been abundant at my local stores lately, so there is no shortage of it just yet.  And one of my stores hasn't even bothered with stocking Slow Churned -- they only carry the Grand version!


----------



## krispin41

Totally need to share this here, I have been keeping a FB Photo Album of all the wonderful Pumpkin treats that I have discovered this season (and I see some that Sherry listed that I will need to locate as well), I totally need to do a peppermint one now!!

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/...646.1073741841.1069000470&type=1&l=9a5b3cf8ce



Sherry E said:


> *In Peppermint Pandemonium/Holiday Hoopla food sightings (courtesy of the Junk Food Guy and The Impulsive Buy)...
> 
> 
> 
> 1.  Brachs Jelly Candy Peppermint Creme Candy Canes;
> 
> 2.  Angies Holidrizzle Pumpkin Spice Popcorn;
> 
> 3.  Market Pantry's Peppermint Neapolitan ice cream , which could either be wonderful or a diabolical experiment in terror;
> 
> 4.  Market Pantry's Hot Cocoa ice cream;
> 
> 5.  Market Pantry's Apple Pie ice cream;
> 
> 6.  Market Pantry's Pumpkin Pie ice cream;
> 
> 7.  Market Pantry's Peppermint ice cream sandwiches!!!!;
> 
> 8.  Archer Farms -- which had its finger on the pulse of all things Pumpkin Spice this past Halloween season -- now sells Gingerbread Biscotti;
> 
> 9.  Archer Farms' Sugar Cookie ground coffee;
> 
> 10.  Archer Farms' Toasted Marshmallow ground coffee;
> 
> 11.  Archer Farms' Christmas Blend K-cups; and
> 
> 12.  Archer Farms also sells holiday rice marshmallow bites and holiday nuts in gift tins!*


----------



## grnflash

Sherry E said:


> *Mouseketeers4 --*
> 
> *Jenasweetemotion --*
> 
> I wonder if the scent is fruitcake?  It would make sense, since it appears that the cake is floating in the water and that it has been busted out of its gift tins.
> 
> Good point -- the outdoor aspect of the ride seems like it would work against the scents, especially on a breezy or rainy day, but hopefully they will linger in the air long enough to smell them.



The scent is cinnamon. It is in the gorilla scene, they commandeer the holiday baking supplies. And it is very strong and actually carries over to the next scene.


----------



## KCmike

Sleeping Beauty Castle Christmas by KC MikeD, on Flickr


----------



## LalaCoop

I know those of you who are there are excited to share, but can we pleases stop with the spoilers!  It will be our first holiday visit, and my first visit in more than 20 years.  As the "planner" in the relationship I sometimes feel as if there aren't many surprises in store, it's the details that make a difference.  I'm not trying to knock down the excitement, I would just like the chance to experience a few surprises too.


----------



## grnflash

LalaCoop said:


> I know those of you who are there are excited to share, but can we pleases stop with the spoilers!  It will be our first holiday visit, and my first visit in more than 20 years.  As the "planner" in the relationship I sometimes feel as if there aren't many surprises in store, it's the details that make a difference.  I'm not trying to knock down the excitement, I would just like the chance to experience a few surprises too.



From the mod of this thread "I welcome any and all photos or spoilers in this thread, because some people follow along who aren't necessarily heading to DLR this season. The Gallery photos with the Parks Blog actually revealed quite a lot."


----------



## egritz

LalaCoop said:


> I know those of you who are there are excited to share, but can we pleases stop with the spoilers!  It will be our first holiday visit, and my first visit in more than 20 years.  As the "planner" in the relationship I sometimes feel as if there aren't many surprises in store, it's the details that make a difference.  I'm not trying to knock down the excitement, I would just like the chance to experience a few surprises too.



yeah that's not going to happen. just check the thread less often and scroll fast through the pictures.  I am the planner and I will admit that what you are worried about did happen to me last year in our first holiday trip to DL.


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

LalaCoop said:


> I know those of you who are there are excited to share, but can we pleases stop with the spoilers!  It will be our first holiday visit, and my first visit in more than 20 years.  As the "planner" in the relationship I sometimes feel as if there aren't many surprises in store, it's the details that make a difference.  I'm not trying to knock down the excitement, I would just like the chance to experience a few surprises too.



I really hope this doesn't come across rude because it's not intended that way at all, but if you don't want spoilers, this may not be the thread for you. This is how this thread has always worked. And many of us like to know what to look for, where "hidden" things might be, what treats are out, etc.

I do understand how you feel. As the planners there are very little surprises. However, I can promise, it will still be just as magical even if you know about it beforehand.


----------



## LalaCoop

Not rude at all, in fact, I apologize if I came across that way.  It's just that sometimes I read an update and I'm like, "Uuugghhhhh, grrrrr!  Cinnamon at the gorillas?!  I was hoping to be surprised by trying to figure it out."  I totally understand that this thread isn't just for me, and that many are living vicariously through those currently lucky enough to be in the parks.  I know our trip will be wonderful for my family, I hope to be able to be surprised by a bit of surprise wonder as well.  Sorry of I came across as Controly, Bossy, or Complainy, my least favorite forgotten dwarfs.


----------



## maleficent55

I don't want to be UNsurprised because of all the spoilers as well since it's my first time to Disneyland during the holidays but I love (LOVE) this thread and check it daily and I know it's how it works here. As in lots of pictures and tips and hidden gems. I just scroll fast through the pictures, never click on video of anything and try to ignore posts that might give a little too much away! Lol
It's worth being here though but I am the planner in the family too, I get to choose a lot of how our trip will go but the downside is seeing "spoilers". 
It's still worth being here! 

Sherry, I am in the middle of watching The Nine Lives Of Christmas. I was hesitant, like you, being I'm not totally into the animal themed/mascoted type movies. But honestly, this has been pretty cute. I think it's because the cat, while a central character, isn't really the focus (or thank god NOT talking!). It's cute though, lots of chemistry. And I don't know what kind of ice cream she put in her cart at the store but it looked pepperminty and wonderful! The brand (probably fake?) was Mrs Claus but I couldn't see the flavor!


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

LalaCoop said:


> Not rude at all, in fact, I apologize if I came across that way.  It's just that sometimes I read an update and I'm like, "Uuugghhhhh, grrrrr!  Cinnamon at the gorillas?!  I was hoping to be surprised by trying to figure it out."  I totally understand that this thread isn't just for me, and that many are living vicariously through those currently lucky enough to be in the parks.  I know our trip will be wonderful for my family, I hope to be able to be surprised by a bit of surprise wonder as well.  Sorry of I came across as Controly, Bossy, or Complainy, my least favorite forgotten dwarfs.



You did not come across that way at all! I just didn't want it to seem like I was telling you to get lost!


----------



## LalaCoop

I'm too stubborn to take a hint ;-)


----------



## Sherry E

LalaCoop said:


> I know those of you who are there are excited to share, but can we pleases stop with the spoilers!  It will be our first holiday visit, and my first visit in more than 20 years.  As the "planner" in the relationship I sometimes feel as if there aren't many surprises in store, it's the details that make a difference.  I'm not trying to knock down the excitement, I would just like the chance to experience a few surprises too.



*LalaCoop --*

I totally appreciate and understand what you're saying, and I know you weren't being rude, but I'm not going to change the way this thread evolves, nor deter people from posting photos, nor refrain from sharing news and photos that I stumble upon.  The season is brand new for the year, and people want info.   Details are going to leak out in this thread and on the forum in general, and it can't be avoided.  People want to know and see what's happening, and we can't shield everyone from that info.

There are other people who follow this thread who also have not been to DLR in very, very long time (take *Tracy/OHBelle*, for example), and it is for that exact reason that they do follow this thread -- to see and learn about everything they need to do/see during their return.    

There's no way anyone will catch all of the details in a first visit after 20 years -- it won't happen -- so this thread also helps to highlight a lot of things that might otherwise get overlooked, as well as being a place where we break news, discuss rumors, etc.

I specifically told *grnflash* that I welcome the information/spoilers, and I don't want people to be afraid to share them here!  And, in fact, thank you, *grnflash*, for letting me know which scent I am supposed to smell, and when to start sniffing!  I appreciate it!  At least it's not fruitcake!


----------



## LalaCoop

I love the info provided, and don't want to raise the ire or animosity of the group.  Sorry for stepping out of bounds, please don't tar, feather, or remove me, I promise to put on my big girl undies and behave . Thanks to all of you who keep this thread going, part of the joy of being the insider (planner) is getting to be the director and watching my family discover new things, to be able to guide them into a deeper experience.  I'm so excited for our trip,  thank you for sharing your secrets and tips!


----------



## Sherry E

krispin41 said:


> Totally need to share this here, I have been keeping a FB Photo Album of all the wonderful Pumpkin treats that I have discovered this season (and I see some that Sherry listed that I will need to locate as well), I totally need to do a peppermint one now!!
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/media/set/...646.1073741841.1069000470&type=1&l=9a5b3cf8ce



*Kristan --*

What a great compilation of all of the pumpkin-y treats, in photographic form!  I was watching the various Pumpkin Spice, Caramel Apple and Candy Corn products emerge on the Halloween scene this year, but there are a few in your photos that I had not heard of!  I somehow missed them!

I am a little apprehensive about the Peppermint Neapolitan ice cream by Market Pantry that is out now -- maybe because it's a concept I don't understand.  Is it 4 flavors of ice cream together, or only 3?  Or how does it work?  But it's great fun keeping up with the various products (Peppermint/Gingerbread/Eggnog/Cranberry/Sugar Cookie) as they hit the shelves!  There are even some lingering pumpkin products that are just now coming out -- the ones that didn't make it into the Pumpkin Pandemonium that took place before Halloween!






grnflash said:


> The scent is cinnamon. It is in the gorilla scene, they commandeer the holiday baking supplies. And it is very strong and actually carries over to the next scene.



*grnflash --*

Thank you!  I watched a video of the full ride-through of Jingle Cruise a little while ago.  I saw the piranhas, but they were moving so quickly that I couldn't tell what was happening.  

I saw some online commentary that indicated that people think the current overlay is tacky and awful, but last year people complained that it was too minimal.  What do they expect?  They don't like it when it's minimal, and they don't like it when there are holiday details and touches throughout the entire ride -- which I happen to love!  

Jungle Cruise is a ride that presents a certain setting/scenario -- a setting/scenario in which there are only so many places the garland and fruitcake can go!  So the Enhancement Team has to work with what they have and work the holiday details into the existing theme.  Is it a perfect match (jingle+jungle)?  Probably not, but it's new, it's different and it's done with wacky humor -- which I enjoy!  So I am glad that Disney decided to commit to this concept and expand on it further.



KCmike said:


> Sleeping Beauty Castle Christmas by KC MikeD, on Flickr



*Mike --*

Gorgeous, tranquil photo!  While I'm glad for you that you're headed to WDW this year, it is a shame that we won't be treated to any new KCmike DLR holiday photos in 2014.




maleficent55 said:


> I don't want to be UNsurprised because of all the spoilers as well since it's my first time to Disneyland during the holidays but I love (LOVE) this thread and check it daily and I know it's how it works here. As in lots of pictures and tips and hidden gems. I just scroll fast through the pictures, never click on video of anything and try to ignore posts that might give a little too much away! Lol
> It's worth being here though but I am the planner in the family too, I get to choose a lot of how our trip will go but the downside is seeing "spoilers".
> It's still worth being here!
> 
> Sherry, I am in the middle of watching The Nine Lives Of Christmas. I was hesitant, like you, being I'm not totally into the animal themed/mascoted type movies. But honestly, this has been pretty cute. I think it's because the cat, while a central character, isn't really the focus (or thank god NOT talking!). It's cute though, lots of chemistry. And I don't know what kind of ice cream she put in her cart at the store but it looked pepperminty and wonderful! The brand (probably fake?) was Mrs Claus but I couldn't see the flavor!



*maleficent55 --*

My feeling is that it's probably better to be armed with as much info as possible as to what's what and where to find it when you go on a trip than to miss out on something you may have wanted to see -- and then come back home and realize that you missed it and may not have another chance to see it!  Certain decorations and holiday details come and go at DLR every year, so from one year to the next we never know what will still be there and what will be gone! 

For example, if someone is a gingerbread house aficionado, they may want to see the small house in White Water Snacks -- which is not really obvious unless you go into the restaurant and towards the back -- or the little Cozy Cone model in the Cozy Cone office, which can easily be overlooked if you don't stop to specifically look for it.  Those are wonderful details that would be awesome to just happen to stumble upon in passing, but the reality is that some folks may not go into White Water Snacks, and some folks may not go up to the Cozy Cone office and peer inside.  So... we're here to guide them to those places!

I was trying to figure out the flavor of that giant tub of ice cream in _The Nine Lives of Christmas_ too!  I couldn't see it well enough.

You're absolutely right -- the cat is an important character in the movie, but the movie is not really all about the cat.  The title is misleading.  And yes, I agree -- thankfully, the cat is not talking!  The cat is there to give the firefighter some purpose -- something to care for so he becomes more domesticated (the guy, that is -- not the cat) -- and to bring him to the girl.  I was really impressed with this movie because I had such low expectations, thinking that it would be a typical "pet movie."  Above all else it is a cute romantic comedy with some funny moments -- like the shopping cart moment, in the parking lot -- that just happens to have a Christmas backdrop, and happens to have a couple of cats.


----------



## crystal1313

Just saw my first DLR Christmas commercial!!! Even more excited now!!!


----------



## rentayenta

krispin41 said:


> Totally need to share this here, I have been keeping a FB Photo Album of all the wonderful Pumpkin treats that I have discovered this season (and I see some that Sherry listed that I will need to locate as well), I totally need to do a peppermint one now!!
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/media/set/...646.1073741841.1069000470&type=1&l=9a5b3cf8ce






Great album.  We've got a trip planned to Trader Joes tomorrow. Can't wait to see the seasonal selection.


----------



## kylie71

Maybe for the scent of Cinnamon, could it be that the Skipper, will have some way of dispersing the scent, to the boat??  It makes more sense, with an outdoor ride... so the passengers will for sure smell it?
Happy it's not Fruitcake scent! 
I cannot wait to see it/experience it, I was kind of let down, after waiting in the que for over an hour!  I got the pics from upstairs.... but was disappointed in the ride... I am excited to see it this year, and the changes!



--Lori


----------



## disneygrandma

I absolutely love seeing the pictures, and getting all of the details.  We've only been to DLR a couple of times, and never at this time of year.  We're so looking forward to it, and this thread is telling me all of the things not to miss, whether it be in words or pictures.  (I haven't played any videos though.)  I'm the planner, and want to make sure that our family experiences all of the highlights.  I would be very disappointed to find out afterwards that we missed something that I wasn't aware of.

My joy will be seeing our grandchildren enjoy all of the holiday happenings on their 1st DLR trip.....and sharing it with them, our daughter, and my husband.  Thanks to Sherry, and everyone else on this thread for helping me plan this wonderful trip.


----------



## petals

LalaCoop said:


> I know those of you who are there are excited to share, but can we pleases stop with the spoilers!  It will be our first holiday visit, and my first visit in more than 20 years.  As the "planner" in the relationship I sometimes feel as if there aren't many surprises in store, it's the details that make a difference.  I'm not trying to knock down the excitement, I would just like the chance to experience a few surprises too.



Is that not the whole point of this thread "spoilers" showing what people can expect for the Christmas season there?


----------



## mom2rtk

petals said:


> Is that not the whole point of this thread "spoilers" showing what people can expect for the Christmas season there?



I agree. I feel like I would miss half of what's out there if I didn't hear about it here first.


----------



## Sherry E

Tom Bell of DIS Unplugged did a blog about the It's a Small World Holiday Wreaths -- *HERE*.    

Nancy Johnson of DIS Unplugged did a blog about the same IASWH wreaths 3 years ago -- *HERE* (which I have linked on page 1) -- the wreaths have not changed (_as far as I can tell_, except maybe to be spruced up a bit), but Nancy's blog has some extra details and info.

One blog shows 13 wreaths and one of them shows 14 wreaths??  When I have photographed the wreaths in the past, I think I counted 14 of them as well -- but I have not taken any photos of them this year so far, so I don't know if one of the wreaths has gone missing since I last checked?

That's one thing I always look out for with every new holiday season (or Halloween Time) -- which decorations and details have stayed the same and which ones have changed!  The Enhancement Team cannot slip anything past me, so if they remove something I will know it!  If a wreath disappears from one year to the next, I will know it.  If the details in the garland on the Little Mermaid ride façade are now consistent with/complementary to the decorations on the Christmas tree inside Ariel's Grotto, I see it right away!   If a holiday window display suddenly pops up in Hollywood Land, I will zero right in on it!  If Roger Rabbit is suddenly facing forward -- when he used to be turned sideways -- in his wreath above Car Toon Spin in Toontown, I will know. 

There are details that I may not see because I don't know they exist in the first place, but if anything changes/decreases/increases from what it was in prior years, I will catch it! 



​



*Remember, everyone, if you are coming back from holiday trips and have brief reports, recaps or reviews/thoughts you'd like to share, or if you do the holiday tour and want to give your review, please post those thoughts/recaps here, in addition to wherever else you post them (Trip Reports, separate threads, etc.), and I will link the posts in the corresponding sections on page 1 (for example, I am going to link Misskitty3's recap in the Trip Reports/Reviews section of page 1).  And when I say post "here," I mean in this actual thread.  

For one thing, there are some people who only subscribe to this thread and don't necessarily follow other threads, and they will miss your wonderful recaps and mini-reviews if you only post elsewhere.  Secondly, I'm not going to go hunting around the forum to find separate threads as they drift off into the murky depths of the archives over time, and it's easier for me to locate things and sort of assemble them if they are in one central spot/thread that is a permanent fixture on our forum (such as this Superthread).  

Also, we have over 215,000 views of this thread -- and Disney is aware of this thread as well, as it is an active place for discussion about the Holidays -- so this location is a good one for your reviews and recaps to possibly be 'seen.'  Not to mention that if you have come here and learned from this thread, enjoyed this thread, taken away information and details from this thread, planned your trips based on what you have learned or seen in this thread, it would be great for you to come back to this thread and fill us in on how your trips went!  

In the Halloween Time Superthread many people came back and shared their MHP reviews and overall thoughts (even if they posted reports and recaps in other places too), and it worked out very well because everyone was posting in one place and it was easier for me to organize the MHP reviews.  If those reviews/recaps (both brief and detailed) had been scattered around the forum, a lot of them would have been overlooked because I wasn't going to go off in search of them.*


​




kylie71 said:


> Maybe for the scent of Cinnamon, could it be that the Skipper, will have some way of dispersing the scent, to the boat??  It makes more sense, with an outdoor ride... so the passengers will for sure smell it?
> Happy it's not Fruitcake scent!
> I cannot wait to see it/experience it, I was kind of let down, after waiting in the que for over an hour!  I got the pics from upstairs.... but was disappointed in the ride... I am excited to see it this year, and the changes!
> 
> 
> 
> --Lori



*Lori --*

You could be right -- it may be that the skippers trigger something or otherwise 'release the scent' so that it hits the boat or wafts around inside the boat.  It does seem like wind or rain could interfere with scent issues, so they must have it worked out in some scientific way!

Maybe now that they have added all of the extra things to the ride, I will actually get to see the upstairs portion of the queue!  It's not that I welcome the idea of standing in a long line, but I don't want to miss certain parts of the decorations.





disneygrandma said:


> I absolutely love seeing the pictures, and getting all of the details.  We've only been to DLR a couple of times, and never at this time of year.  We're so looking forward to it, and this thread is telling me all of the things not to miss, whether it be in words or pictures.  (I haven't played any videos though.)  I'm the planner, and want to make sure that our family experiences all of the highlights.  I would be very disappointed to find out afterwards that we missed something that I wasn't aware of.
> 
> My joy will be seeing our grandchildren enjoy all of the holiday happenings on their 1st DLR trip.....and sharing it with them, our daughter, and my husband.  Thanks to Sherry, and everyone else on this thread for helping me plan this wonderful trip.



*disneygrandma --*

Thank you for the kind words -- and I'm so glad that this thread has been helpful in pointing out what not to miss, etc.

You pinpointed exactly why I put all of this info and all of these photos 'out there' -- because I have been in situations before when I have come back from a location and discovered that I missed seeing or doing something I really would have loved to do, simply because I didn't know it existed.  In some cases, I might be able to return to the location in the future and have another shot at doing or seeing whatever I missed the first time, and in other cases I would probably not be going back again -- at least not for decades.

I want to make sure that people are armed with info -- both in print and visually, through photos -- so they know which things to make a priority and which things they can skip, etc.  If they don't want to know or see too many things for fear of spoiling the surprise -- which I totally understand as well -- then it's good to just kind of ignore the photos and pop in every now and then.

I think your grandchildren will have an amazing time that they will never forget, and your heart will be filled with joy and when you see how much fun they have, and how beautiful everything is.   The combination of the magic of Disney and the magic of the holidays will be wonderful for them.

My grandmother was the main person responsible for me ever going to Disneyland in the first place (back in 1972 or possibly the year before), and for becoming a Disney fan.   Even though I don't think she had any interest in Disney herself -- and she had quite a miserable time trying to get in the moving Haunted Mansion Doom Buggies -- she went along on the trips because she wanted to be there to see me have fun and enjoy myself, pose for photos with characters, romp around on Tom Swayer's island, etc.  I am forever grateful that she introduced me to something that would ultimately be a lifelong love and passion of mine.  Hopefully your grandchildren will have the same experience!





petals said:


> Is that not the whole point of this thread "spoilers" showing what people can expect for the Christmas season there?



*petals --*

Your trip is fast approaching!  I can't wait to get the review/recap when you return!

Tomorrow is the tree lighting and taping of a TV special at The Grove (next to the Farmers Market).  That means that the fireworks will be going off somewhere between 9:20 and 9:40 p.m.  They've got a fun overhead Santa/reindeer display very similar (but not identical) to the one in Hollywood Land, in DCA -- be sure to get a photo of it when you're there on your tour!




mom2rtk said:


> I agree. I feel like I would miss half of what's out there if I didn't hear about it here first.



*Janet --*

I have been enjoying and experiencing the Holidays at Disneyland Resort for decades at this point, and I still feel like I miss a lot of things!  There are so many details, and so many things to see, that I think it's almost impossible to take everything in.

Another DIS'er (and friend), *Mariezp* -- who seems to have disappeared from this forum -- has a tradition of visiting DLR for 2 weeks at a time over the holidays (usually in November).  Two full weeks!  And even she has said that she comes back having missed out on a lot of things, or missed out on very specific things.  A 2-week trip isn't even enough to see and do everything, because plans end up changing while they're there, or someone gets sick, or unexpected events pop up, etc.

By the way, I read in your TR about the kitty.  I'm so sorry about that!  Pets are family.


----------



## OHBelle

Sherry E said:


> *LalaCoop --*
> 
> I totally appreciate and understand what you're saying, and I know you weren't being rude, but I'm not going to change the way this thread evolves, nor deter people from posting photos, nor refrain from sharing news and photos that I stumble upon.  The season is brand new for the year, and people want info.   Details are going to leak out in this thread and on the forum in general, and it can't be avoided.  People want to know and see what's happening, and we can't shield everyone from that info.
> 
> There are other people who follow this thread who also have not been to DLR in very, very long time (take *Tracy/OHBelle*, for example), and it is for that exact reason that they do follow this thread -- to see and learn about everything they need to do/see during their return.
> 
> There's no way anyone will catch all of the details in a first visit after 20 years -- it won't happen -- so this thread also helps to highlight a lot of things that might otherwise get overlooked, as well as being a place where we break news, discuss rumors, etc.
> 
> I specifically told *grnflash* that I welcome the information/spoilers, and I don't want people to be afraid to share them here!  And, in fact, thank you, *grnflash*, for letting me know which scent I am supposed to smell, and when to start sniffing!  I appreciate it!  At least it's not fruitcake!



I appreciate all the information on this thread, spoilers or not.  It has helped me in my planning and helped me wrap my head around the things that will be important for me and my husband to see.  I have always been the planner in my family and even when things have been "spoiled" for our WDW trips, I have still enjoyed them immensely . This thread has helped me set the priorities for our trip, which are different when it is just my husband and me. I haven't been to DLR in 34 years and needed a lot of information!!


----------



## petals

Sherry E said:


> Your trip is fast approaching!  I can't wait to get the review/recap when you return!
> 
> Tomorrow is the tree lighting and taping of a TV special at The Grove (next to the Farmers Market).  That means that the fireworks will be going off somewhere between 9:20 and 9:40 p.m.  They've got a fun overhead Santa/reindeer display very similar (but not identical) to the one in Hollywood Land, in DCA -- be sure to get a photo of it when you're there on your tour!



Yup I've a breakfast date with Koda and Kenai on Tuesday 

Thanks for the tip on the Grove will look out for it.


----------



## Sherry E

Okay, so in *this post* are DLR Trip Reviews/Recaps/Reports from DIS'ers who have ventured to DLR for the holiday season over the years.  

The Trip Reports post has always been on page 1 of this thread, but I've now broke everything down by year, starting with the Reviews/Recaps/Reports for 2014 - and you will see that our very own *Misskitty3* is the first one in the 2014 category -- and I am now including links to any reviews or recaps along with the regular Trip Reports.  I am doing this because I know that a lot of people do not do actual Trip Reports, but they may take the time to do a nice, detailed or well thought out review or recap for us, and I want to be sure those are included as well.

Before I switched to my current computer and was still using the old, horrible beast of a PC, I compiled links to a lot of the detailed Trip Recaps and Reviews that came in last year -- such as from *egritz*, *Trish/Phoenixrising*, *Jamie*, etc.  I just never got around to adding them to the post on page 1 because, first, my PC wouldn't work and I had to switch to the new PC; then I got caught up in trying to create some sort of organization in my Halloween Time Superthread (which is a whole separate, involved labor of love); and then I had to jump right into preparing and leading our 2014 Theme Week Countdown!!


So I am going to dig up the old Word document I have saved, with the links to the various Trip Recaps from 2013, and add those into the post.  If you did a Trip Report for a previous holiday season trip (including anything for New Year's, Three Kings Day, Christmas, Thanksgiving, Veterans Day, early November, etc., etc.) and you would like me to include it in the Trip Reviews/Recaps/Reports section of page 1 of this thread (which will be carried over to the next Christmas/Holiday Season Superthread as well, when we hit the page limit in this one), post the link for me or let me know where to find it.

If you have a Trip Report/Pre-Trip Report that is currently in progress -- for a holiday trip that you are about to take or have already completed -- and you would like for me to include it, let me know where to find it or post the link for me.

I will assemble links to reviews of the Holiday Time Tour as well (as they come in), but those will most likely go in a separate post, and probably not in the Trip Reports post.

​


----------



## dedesmith32

I'm doing a pretrip/trip report of our holiday vacation coming up in 3 weeks! I'm so excited to experience Disneyland at Christmas for the first time! We will be doing the holiday tour and I hope to share my review of that and just hopefully share everything about my trip - so feel free to add my link if you would like!http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3255167


----------



## Sherry E

dedesmith32 said:


> I'm doing a pretrip/trip report of our holiday vacation coming up in 3 weeks! I'm so excited to experience Disneyland at Christmas for the first time! We will be doing the holiday tour and I hope to share my review of that and just hopefully share everything about my trip - so feel free to add my link if you would like!http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3255167



I will absolutely add your link.  I know that I have checked in on your TR before, and posted a comment or two, but it's been a while and I may have forgotten to include it if you had not reminded me.  So I will copy the link and add it right now!

I hope you have a great trip!


----------



## dedesmith32

Thanks Sherry! I know this is going to be so great and this thread has been so AMAZING for me! I know I haven't commented a whole lot but I COMPLETELY LOVE this thread and I have to come on here every day to read. I have been planning for about 8 months and I love all that I have learned through this thread and I can't wait to use all this knowledge to make this trip completely magical.  Thanks for everything Sherry - you are truly amazing!


----------



## grnflash

Alright Sherry, I think I am guilty of being a user. Of your awesome threads that is. They're both great and even park regulars like us learn new stuff from them. 

Unfortunately I am clearly not much of a contributor. But I did post elsewhere about our recent 2 day trip, exclusively about our holiday experiences. Here's the link should you wish to add to your thread. And like everyone else, thanks for keeping all of us up to speed!

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3351465


----------



## Sherry E

dedesmith32 said:


> Thanks Sherry! I know this is going to be so great and this thread has been so AMAZING for me! I know I haven't commented a whole lot but I COMPLETELY LOVE this thread and I have to come on here every day to read. I have been planning for about 8 months and I love all that I have learned through this thread and I can't wait to use all this knowledge to make this trip completely magical.  Thanks for everything Sherry - you are truly amazing!



Thank you for the kind words, *DeDe*! I appreciate it.  

I think a lot of people tackle this thread in a different way.  Some folks like to join in only when it is new, in the first few pages, and ride it out until we hit the page limit.  Others come in about halfway through.  Others kind of lurk in the background for a while until they feel comfortable joining in.  Some lurk the whole time and never join in.  Some people think they need to read the whole thread (which is not true) before speaking up and so they don't come near it, etc.  Some folks think that if they post the same questions outside of this thread that they will get the same answers (saving them the trouble of posting in it), but often times the info that is given in this thread is different and/or more complete than what will be given outside of the thread.

I'm glad you joined in and stuck it out with us!  I hope that your holiday trip is extra special and magical!  I remember when you first started your TR thread, and it's hard to believe that so much time has passed since then.





grnflash said:


> Alright Sherry, I think I am guilty of being a user. Of your awesome threads that is. They're both great and even park regulars like us learn new stuff from them.
> 
> Unfortunately I am clearly not much of a contributor. But I did post elsewhere about our recent 2 day trip, exclusively about our holiday experiences. Here's the link should you wish to add to your thread. And like everyone else, thanks for keeping all of us up to speed!
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3351465



Wonderful, *grnflash*!

I'm glad that these Superthreads have been helpful/fun/informative for both regulars and new visitors to DLR!  

I'm also very glad that you came here to let us know where to find your review/recap.    I will certainly add the link to the Recaps/Reviews post on page 1.  The 2014 section of that post may grow more quickly than I thought it would!   

I saw the title of your thread earlier, but I only skimmed quickly down the first post so far (I had planned on getting back to it later, to read in-depth), and one specific thing caught my eye that I did not know about.

The postcards for Santa?  

Is it Molly the Messenger who has the postcards?  I have never heard of this, nor have I seen it -- but I am inclined to think it has probably been going on since at least 2013, if not 2012 as well!

See, that is a wonderful little detail/surprise -- just like what I was talking about earlier today and last night -- that could easily be overlooked and missed if people didn't know to seek out Molly and get the postcards!  How many people would actually know to do that?  And what a wonderful thing for children to do.  Thank you for mentioning that in your recap/review!


----------



## rentayenta

Sherry E said:


> Nancy Johnson of DIS Unplugged did a blog about the same IASWH wreaths 3
> There are details that I may not see because I don't know they exist in the first place, but if anything changes/decreases/increases from what it was in prior years, I will catch it!




   You crack me up! This is the best!



Guess what I am watching right now?


----------



## grnflash

Sherry E said:


> The postcards for Santa?
> 
> Is it Molly the Messenger who has the postcards?  I have never heard of this, nor have I seen it -- but I am inclined to think it has probably been going on since at least 2013, if not 2012 as well!
> 
> See, that is a wonderful little detail/surprise -- just like what I was talking about earlier today and last night -- that could easily be overlooked and missed if people didn't know to seek out Molly and get the postcards!  How many people would actually know to do that?  And what a wonderful thing for children to do.  Thank you for mentioning that in your recap/review!



Hi again. Yes, it's Molly. And people could easily miss her. At least they were missing her Thursday morning. She was parked at the circle with no one around her when we walked up (I saw she had a pad of paper and pencils, mailbox on the back - figured there was something to it.) Once we were filling out a postcard, others starting coming up for the fun. 

She was telling the kids that she's just Santa's messenger. To write down their wish, put it in the mailbox and she would deliver the postcards to him. It was fun. She was parked in the same spot when we came back in the afternoon, this time with a bunch of kids around her.

And I even have pics of this experience!

[URL=http://s1144.photobucket.com/user/grnflash/media/unnamed_zpsf0a5a2b0.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]

[URL=http://s1144.photobucket.com/user/grnflash/media/unnamed1_zpsc21b2e8c.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]


----------



## Sherry E

rentayenta said:


> You crack me up! This is the best!
> 
> Guess what I am watching right now?



*Jenny --*

 

Ummm...... I'm going to guess you're watching..... _Love Actually_?  Can't go wrong with that.  I just got the 10th anniversary edition of that movie on DVD recently (thanks to leftover Amazon gift card funds!).  It's one of those DVDs that has extra stuff included on it, but I haven't watched any of it yet.  I needed to free up space on the DVR, and that was one of the movies I cleared off when I got the DVD.  I thought I already had it on DVD -- and I may have it somewhere -- but I couldn't find it.

Are you doing a TR for your upcoming DLR holiday trip?  I have the links to your 2011 and 2013 trips in the TR post on page 1.




grnflash said:


> Hi again. Yes, it's Molly. And people could easily miss her. At least they were missing her Thursday morning. She was parked at the circle with no one around her when we walked up (I saw she had a pad of paper and pencils, mailbox on the back - figured there was something to it.) Once we were filling out a postcard, others starting coming up for the fun.
> 
> She was telling the kids that she's just Santa's messenger. To write down their wish, put it in the mailbox and she would deliver the postcards to him. It was fun. She was parked in the same spot when we came back in the afternoon, this time with a bunch of kids around her.
> 
> And I even have pics of this experience!
> 
> [URL=http://s1144.photobucket.com/user/grnflash/media/unnamed_zpsf0a5a2b0.jpg.html]
> 
> [/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://s1144.photobucket.com/user/grnflash/media/unnamed1_zpsc21b2e8c.jpg.html]
> 
> [/URL]



*grnflash --*

How sweet!  What lovely pictures.  That's such a nice little touch added in for the holidays, and I'm sure the little ones love it. 

Buena Vista Street is one of those areas of DLR that has a lot of little unexpected treasures and interesting hidden details.  Then again, most of DLR has unexpected treasures and interesting details, but the tradition continues!


----------



## rentayenta

Sherry E said:


> *Jenny --*
> 
> 
> 
> Ummm...... I'm going to guess you're watching..... _Love Actually_?  Can't go wrong with that.  I just got the 10th anniversary edition of that movie on DVD recently (thanks to leftover Amazon gift card funds!).  It's one of those DVDs that has extra stuff included on it, but I haven't watched any of it yet.  I needed to free up space on the DVR, and that was one of the movies I cleared off when I got the DVD.  I thought I already had it on DVD -- and I may have it somewhere -- but I couldn't find it.
> 
> Are you doing a TR for your upcoming DLR holiday trip?  I have the links to your 2011 and 2013 trips in the TR post on page 1.






Yes ma'am to both; Love Actually and a trip report. I have a PTR going now in the DVC section. Not sure where I'll post the post tr. It'll fit in either the DVC section or Disneyland. I'll probably in de our beach days as well. 


Let me know what's on the anniversary part of the DVD and if its worth buying. I'm watching it on Netflix right now. They took it off for a couple weeks but its back now. Christmas with the Kranks is the other really good one that Netflix has right now. I watched one of the Doris Roberts one today: Mrs. Miracle. It was really cute.


----------



## Sailorwife

I just returned tonight from 4 days at DLR. We had a great time! We did the Holiday Tour yesterday. We loved it. I will come back in a little bit with a short report on it.


----------



## Sherry E

I wonder what the crowds are like in the parks this weekend, with the Avengers Half-Marathon activities and all. 

Also, hopefully *Bret/mvf-m11c* will be checking in soon with some updates and photos, live from DLR!!!

​




rentayenta said:


> Yes ma'am to both; Love Actually and a trip report. I have a PTR going now in the DVC section. Not sure where I'll post the post tr. It'll fit in either the DVC section or Disneyland. I'll probably in de our beach days as well.
> 
> 
> Let me know what's on the anniversary part of the DVD and if its worth buying. I'm watching it on Netflix right now. They took it off for a couple weeks but its back now. Christmas with the Kranks is the other really good one that Netflix has right now. I watched one of the Doris Roberts one today: Mrs. Miracle. It was really cute.



Well, wherever your DLR ends up when your trip is complete and you get it rolling, let me know so I can add it into the TR post on page 1.

I know one of the "extras" on the _Love Actually_ DVD is a Kelly Clarkson for the song she sings on the soundtrack -- and also maybe some deleted scenes or footage.





Sailorwife said:


> I just returned tonight from 4 days at DLR. We had a great time! We did the Holiday Tour yesterday. We loved it. I will come back in a little bit with a short report on it.



Ooooh!  Our first holiday tour report of the season!  I am looking forward to more details of your trip, *Sailorwife*!  Let us hear all of it -- the good, the bad and the ugly (if there was any bad, or any ugly)!


----------



## egritz

Sherry E said:


> I wonder what the crowds are like in the parks this weekend, with the Avengers Half-Marathon activities and all.
> 
> Also, hopefully *Bret/mvf-m11c* will be checking in soon with some updates and photos, live from DLR!!!



I'm curious too. We flew in today and when checking into the hotel the front desk suggested not even trying to go to DL at opening. The ART isn't even running until after the park opens. So we are going to make the 1 mile trek in the morning. I'm kinda scared, but we are planning a worse-case scenario of just making it a really heavy character day (we have an ADR for AG over in DCA at 2:00 anyway so we'll head out of DL shortly after noon). I'm also not going to force the issue of trying to be there for rope drop since we also have to pick up our tickets.

Also, Sherry, regarding Lansky's, I may need to amend my prior stellar rating. Everything was great this time except for one really important thing. They brought the wrong car seats. They brought a booster for my daughter, which legally she can't be in (law is 4 yrs AND 40 lbs, she is only 3 and 38 lbs), and the rear facing seat for the baby, well, the driver didn't know how to install it so I spent the entire drive from LAX to Peacock suites holding my son's head back from flopping forward. I will be emailing them shortly with my displeasure. So I may amend the recommendation to adults & older children only.


----------



## Sherry E

egritz said:


> I'm curious too. We flew in today and when checking into the hotel the front desk suggested not even trying to go to DL at opening. The ART isn't even running until after the park opens. So we are going to make the 1 mile trek in the morning. I'm kinda scared, but we are planning a worse-case scenario of just making it a really heavy character day (we have an ADR for AG over in DCA at 2:00 anyway so we'll head out of DL shortly after noon). I'm also not going to force the issue of trying to be there for rope drop since we also have to pick up our tickets.
> 
> Also, Sherry, regarding Lansky's, I may need to amend my prior stellar rating. Everything was great this time except for one really important thing. They brought the wrong car seats. They brought a booster for my daughter, which legally she can't be in (law is 4 yrs AND 40 lbs, she is only 3 and 38 lbs), and the rear facing seat for the baby, well, the driver didn't know how to install it so I spent the entire drive from LAX to Peacock suites holding my son's head back from flopping forward. I will be emailing them shortly with my displeasure. So I may amend the recommendation to adults & older children only.



*egritz --*

Lansky's -- is that the new name for what used to be DK Livery?  Yes, definitely email them ASAP.  They should have gotten the car seat situation right.  That's an important safety issue, not some small pet peeve.  They have to be sure to get those sorts of things right.

Hmmm.... I am wondering what the crowds will be like for you tomorrow.  I had almost forgotten about the marathon, to be honest, as I hadn't seen anyone mention it recently.  I have to think that after tomorrow the crowds will thin out, but who knows?  This is uncharted territory -- having a marathon on the first full, official weekend of the holiday season.

Don't forget to go to Critter Country and meet Pooh & Friends in their holiday hats or scarves  -- I think you said you missed them last year?

I hope it's a good day for you tomorrow, despite the 1-mile trek to DLR.  Check in with us and let us know how it's going, if you can.  I thought we would have heard from *Bret/mvf-m11c* by this point, but he must be so busy with fun and friends that he forgot us!


----------



## mvf-m11c

Sherry E said:


> I thought we would have heard from *Bret/mvf-m11c* by this point, but he must be so busy with fun and friends that he forgot us!



I am still here Sherry. I spent a lot of time in the parks and with other friends. 

The crowds during the first official holiday season is not normal but it does feel a little bit like a small version of Christmas break. The ride wait times were high like RSR at 120 minutes, Peter Pan 60 minutes, HMH 60 minutes, etc. You can tell from those wait times. With the Avengers Marathon added with the first weekend of the holiday season, it felt like a very busy park. I have seen guests wearing their medals during the marathon this morning and all day today. This is not a normal weekend at the DLR with the marathon and being here for the first time during a marathon was not that pleasant. Most of the restaurants at DTD were busy where we didn't get to eat at our favorite restaurant the ESPN Zone since the wait time was almost an hour.

I was able to do my usual holiday stuff from the rides, decorations, shows, etc. World of Color Winter Dreams is different from last years version and it is better than last year which was a good sign for WoC Winter Dreams. Jingle Cruise is way different from last years versions and the ride version is completely different where you almost see Christmas decorations on all the different scenes of the ride. Winter Village was open during this weekend with Olaf Ice Rink opened to the public and have seen people ice skating. Unfortunately, the DLR hotels were not decorated these first two days which would have shocked me big time if they were all up during this week. Most likely that it will be up next weekend. JJJ is still the same from last year with nice character experiences, Santa Claus m&g, cookie decorations, etc. IASWH got some new updates to the ride experience. The good news is that Santa/reindeer was at the end of Hollywood Land.

Here are pics from these last two days.

I rode JC during the nighttime so some of the pictures will be blurry since they were taken at night. I will have to ride it during the daytime in order to get clearer photos.




















This years Mickey popcorn bucket during the holiday season.




Winter Village at DTD








Olaf's Frozen Ice Rink is back for another year.




A Christmas Fantasy parade is different from the previous years with the Ice Rink converted for Anna and Elsa during the parades (Mickey's Soundsational & the cavalcade during MHP). Mickey and Minnie are on the Santa's Workshop float which they replaced Mrs. Claus.




Anna and Elsa are part of A Christmas Fantasy parade




The clock show at IASWH is back again




WoC Winter Dreams is a little different from last years version where some scenes are the same like last year and some new scenes were added. The difference from this years and last years is that some of the scenes from last years are in the current one but are in a different time of the show.

Do you want to build a snowman scene from the movie "Frozen" was added to the show and at the start.












At IASWH it was updated a little bit this year from past years which the Feliz Navidad scene was changed the most during the ride.












Also during that night, DL used the new East Guest Flow Corridor that Saturday night. I went through the new corridor and it was not that pleasant since I went through it during the second show of "A Christmas Fantasy" parade. It was a big traffic jam where the guests were going up north towards the Hub. The problem is that around the Little Red Wagon area is the worst spot to have the guests move up towards the Hub instead of leaving the park. It makes more sense to use the new corridor when the guests are leaving the park while it is the worst when guests are trying to head on over to the next destination at DL.




You can tell by this picture after the second A Christmas Fantasy parade that the park was busy that night.




I got one more day to go until I head on back so I will post all the updates on my trip report. But here is a small update during these last two days.


----------



## tksbaskets

Thanks for the updates Bret.  It looks crazy crowded there.

TK


----------



## petals

Great pictures


----------



## kylie71

Thank You for the update, Brett!  Wow! It was Packed! It looks like Thanksgiving week for sure, or at least the Weds before Thanksgiving.

JC looks Great, I am excited to see the changes!  Did you smell the Cinnamon? 
I am sorry you did not get to eat at ESPN Zone, I know its a regular stop for you...
Have a safe trip back to Sac, and I look forward to more pics, and your full report!

Will you have another chance to go to DLR during the holidays?

--Lori


----------



## rentayenta

Thanks Bret for the photos and update. It looks pretty crowded.  But I'd still rather be at a very crowded Disneyland Resort than almost anywhere else.


----------



## xApril

I'm going for my first time on December 5th. Is it usually busy on Walt's birthday? I know CM maingates are blocked and I think certain annual passes may be as well. Just trying to prepare since we want to do just about everything we can do.


----------



## tksbaskets

rentayenta said:


> Thanks Bret for the photos and update. It looks pretty crowded.  But I'd still rather be at a very crowded Disneyland Resort than almost anywhere else.



Amen to that!


----------



## Sherry E

HydroGuy did a blog for The DIS about the new and improved version of World of Color - Winter Dreams -- *HERE*.

HydroGuy also did a blog about the new and improved Jingle Cruise -- *HERE*.

​

*Bret --*

Thank you so, so much for posting the wonderful photos!   I do hope you will post more here as well as in your TR (a highlight reel, let's call it).  I knew you would cover a lot of the things that we specifically wanted to see (like crowds)!  

Is it my imagination, or did the chalet with the skate gear in the Winter Village move over closer to Olaf?  I don't recall the chalets being that close to Olaf last year, but maybe it just seems different in the photos based on the vantage point.  Also, the nutcrackers are closer to and behind Olaf at the rink this year (I can see one of them in the background, facing away from the camera).

Now we know that the Avengers marathon will bring a lot of extra people into the parks, combined with the holiday season opening weekend festivities.  Since the marathon is happening again next year, this is good information to have.


​





xApril said:


> I'm going for my first time on December 5th. Is it usually busy on Walt's birthday? I know CM maingates are blocked and I think certain annual passes may be as well. Just trying to prepare since we want to do just about everything we can do.



*xApril --*

I don't think that Walt's birthday in and of itself brings in a lot of people, because Disneyland doesn't do anything really major to celebrate the event.  The more important crowd element to your December 5th trip is that it's a Friday.  Fridays during the holiday season are very busy.  

Also, right around or over that weekend is going to be something called RaverDay, and also a pharmacy convention -- both of which will likely bring in extra people to the parks on Friday, 12/5, especially at night.  That weekend is also the weekend of the Candlelight Ceremony, so some people will make their annual treks to see it and arrive at the parks on Friday night.


----------



## disneygrandma

Wanted to give a big 2 thumbs up for Hallmark's "North Pole".  Loved it!  "Cookie Cutter Christmas", on the other hand, was a big 2 thumbs down for us.  We decided to just delete it about half way thru.  Couldn't force ourselves to watch the rest.


----------



## Sherry E

disneygrandma said:


> Wanted to give a big 2 thumbs up for Hallmark's "North Pole".  Loved it!  "Cookie Cutter Christmas", on the other hand, was a big 2 thumbs down for us.  We decided to just delete it about half way thru.  Couldn't force ourselves to watch the rest.




*disneygrandma --*

I think that _Northpole_ will be really great for kids.  It seems like one of those movies that I would expect to see on ABC or ABC Family.  It almost didn't seem Hallmark-esque to me.  It was cute -- not a favorite of mine at all, but cute.  I liked the pretty, sparkly scenes around the town, and the snowflake and all of that.

I watched _A Cookie Cutter Christmas_ and was not too impressed, though it seemed like the sort of movie I would/should normally like.  So I tried to give it a second chance and watch it again -- thinking that I would be more impressed on the second try -- and I felt the same way.  I don't know why it's not working for me, but it falls flat somewhere along the line.   It could be the actors -- some actors fit better into Hallmark's stories than others, and some actors have more chemistry with each other than others -- but it fell flat for me, compared to some of their movies that I really enjoy!  I loved a lot of movies from the 2013 crop of new ones, and, so far, I am not having the same luck with this year's movies, for the most part -- but there are still 9 more new ones coming up, including _Angels and Ornaments_ tonight, so I have hope!


----------



## tksbaskets

disneygrandma said:


> Wanted to give a big 2 thumbs up for Hallmark's "North Pole".  Loved it!  "Cookie Cutter Christmas", on the other hand, was a big 2 thumbs down for us.  We decided to just delete it about half way thru.  Couldn't force ourselves to watch the rest.



I've got _North Pole_ in my DVR for this afternoon.  I agree that _A Cookie Cutter Christmas_ is not a keeper to be sure.  _Nine Lives of Christmas_ IS however hanging out on my DVR for another viewing. 

*Tour Trials...*
So I decide with the DH 'Let's do the Holiday Tour again!'  Little did I know that there are NO tours the weekend of December 6&7 because of the Candlelight Processional. Everything else is sold out.  That's what I get for not calling the minute it was available....

So.... We are signed up for _"Walk in Walt's Disneyland Footsteps"_ which we've never done.  Changing it up for the holiday.  I also pre-ordered the Photopass Plus because who am I kidding that I wouldn't want all the PP Pics??

Can't wait!


----------



## Sherry E

tksbaskets said:


> I've got _North Pole_ in my DVR for this afternoon.  I agree that _A Cookie Cutter Christmas_ is not a keeper to be sure.  _Nine Lives of Christmas_ IS however hanging out on my DVR for another viewing.
> 
> *Tour Trials...*
> So I decide with the DH 'Let's do the Holiday Tour again!'  Little did I know that there are NO tours the weekend of December 6&7 because of the Candlelight Processional. Everything else is sold out.  That's what I get for not calling the minute it was available....
> 
> So.... We are signed up for _"Walk in Walt's Disneyland Footsteps"_ which we've never done.  Changing it up for the holiday.  I also pre-ordered the Photopass Plus because who am I kidding that I wouldn't want all the PP Pics??
> 
> Can't wait!



*TK --*

As I mentioned above, neither _Northpole_ nor _A Cookie Cutter Christmas_ is a favorite of mine, though each one is cute in its own way.  I just like other Hallmark movies better.  Sometimes the famous Hallmark formula works wonderfully well in movies, and sometimes it doesn't.  Last year's new crop of movies included so many good ones (such as _Let it Snow_, which is on right now!) -- more than I expected -- and it's hard to match that success this year, I suppose, but we still have 9 more new ones to go, from tonight through December 14th.  So there is hope!!

I don't think anyone realized that the Holiday Time tour would be cancelled for that weekend -- it's not usually cancelled over the CP weekend.  I truly think that it is because of the combination of RaverDay and the pharmacy convention, and maybe some extra Candlelight crowds too, that Disney just decided to scrap the tours that weekend.  It sounds as if the parks will be very busy.

The Walk in Walt's Disneyland Footsteps tour is the one that used to take people into Walt's apartment, and is now taking them into the Dream Suite instead, correct?  I think it also used to go into Club 33 -- or a portion of it -- but I think that is off the agenda now too.

You can't go wrong with lots of PhotoPass pictures!  Just make sure to drag your DH into Toontown for 2 seconds so you can get one single shot for next year's Toontown theme in the Theme Week Countdown!


----------



## tksbaskets

Sherry E said:


> *TK --*
> 
> As I mentioned above, neither _Northpole_ nor _A Cookie Cutter Christmas_ is a favorite of mine, though each one is cute in its own way.  I just like other Hallmark movies better.  Sometimes the famous Hallmark formula works wonderfully well in movies, and sometimes it doesn't.  Last year's new crop of movies included so many good ones (such as _Let it Snow_, which is on right now!) -- more than I expected -- and it's hard to match that success this year, I suppose, but we still have 9 more new ones to go, from tonight through December 14th.  So there is hope!!
> 
> I don't think anyone realized that the Holiday Time tour would be cancelled for that weekend -- it's not usually cancelled over the CP weekend.  I truly think that it is because of the combination of RaverDay and the pharmacy convention, and maybe some extra Candlelight crowds too, that Disney just decided to scrap the tours that weekend.  It sounds as if the parks will be very busy.
> 
> The Walk in Walt's Disneyland Footsteps tour is the one that used to take people into Walt's apartment, and is now taking them into the Dream Suite instead, correct?  I think it also used to go into Club 33 -- or a portion of it -- but I think that is off the agenda now too.
> 
> You can't go wrong with lots of PhotoPass pictures!  Just make sure to drag your DH into Toontown for 2 seconds so you can get one single shot for next year's Toontown theme in the Theme Week Countdown!



You know Toontown is on the agenda!  Along with Critter Country


----------



## Sherry E

*I have a Hotels of the Disneyland Resort post with information on page 1 -- HERE --  but in case any of our thread followers have not looked at that post, I want to be sure that you don't miss out on any of the seasonal fun!  

Today I want to highlight some of the holiday-specific things to look for/see/do at the Grand Californian Hotel, whether you are staying onsite or not!*







1.  Giant gingerbread!!! This year there is going to be a (brand new) 6 ft. tall gingerbread house -- with a window/counter for selling hot chocolate -- in the lobby of the Grand Californian!!  I have no idea if it will be made of real gingerbread (as its counterpart at the Grand Floridian at WDW is made), or if it will be faux gingerbread -- as was the case with the giant gingerbread Castle in the Disneyland Hotel's Fantasy Tower lobby last year.  I'm not even sure exactly where in the GCH lobby the house will go in relation to the giant tree.  But it's coming soon, so be on the lookout.  I am guessing that it will go up about a week before Thanksgiving, or by the pre-Thanksgiving weekend;




2.  Medium-sized gingerbread!!  Every year Storytellers Café has a real gingerbread house as well -- a small-ish version, set up on a table near the entrance and behind a rope.  I don't know if there will be one this year in light of the news of the giant one coming to the GCH lobby, but we'll see.  When the house at Storytellers is fresh, the aroma of gingerbread is strong and wafts through the air;




3.  Smaller gingerbread!!!  White Water Snacks also tends to have a very cute, small gingerbread house/neighborhood set up on a counter.  You cannot see it from the entrance of WWS, and you usually have to walk inside and past the ordering area to find it;




4.  Tree lights!! The famous, regal Christmas tree (which holds court in the lobby of the GCH) used to glow in a kind of yellow-ish gold way.  Last year, the lights on the tree were different... and maybe slightly less golden.  They seemed brighter and whiter.  Some (not all) of the ornaments had changed as well;




5.  Reindeer!!  If you didn't visit the GCH last year, or didn't go out the front entrance for any reason, you may have missed the brand new reindeer figures, positioned all around the drive-up entrance on Disneyland Drive.  I don't know if the reindeer were made of wicker or some other material, but they provided a nice, rustic holiday touch to the GCH.  Some of the reindeer didn't hold up well in the wind -- one of them fell over and went flying at one point, and it had to be removed -- but they were wonderful additions to the holiday décor!; 




6.  Activities!!  The 3 hotels sometimes have holiday-specific activities for onsite guests only, including the "Merriest Holiday Hunt" and the "Winter Ornament Workshop" (this snow globe-making workshop is held at the GCH, but I think that _any_ onsite hotel guests can participate in it throughout the season).   I have done neither of these things -- in fact, I didn't even find out about them until after I got home from my trip last year -- but if you happen to be staying at the GCH (or any onsite hotel) this year, you may want to ask about their holiday-specific activities so you don't miss out like I did in 2013!; 




7.  Santa Claus!!  He usually appears in the GCH lobby (and at the other hotels) to greet guests from Thanksgiving Day through Christmas Eve.   I hesitate to re-post Santa's schedule from 2013, as I am not sure if this year it will be different from last year's schedule due to the arrival of the giant gingerbread house/hot cocoa window, but if I find out the schedule I will add it into the Hotels of the Disneyland Resort post on page 1 -- *HERE*; 




8.  Christmas carolers!  Like Santa, they tend to begin appearing at all 3 DLR hotels from Thanksgiving and beyond, and they are usually scheduled to be there through Christmas Day.  Depending on which day of the week Christmas falls (and this year it falls on a Thursday), the Carolers may stick around a few days beyond Christmas.  I would expect that the Carolers may hang around through the post-Christmas weekend this year, but they _should_ probably be gone by New Year's Eve.  Sometimes the Carolers perform on the non-Santa side of the Christmas tree (usually when Santa is on a break), but you will also find them in the hallways of the GCH as well (possibly a different set of Carolers)!; and




9.  Napa Rose Lounge!!  If you visit the Napa Rose lounge, you don't need a reservation and you can get _some_ (but not all) of the delicious seasonal drinks and food items that are served in the restaurant!



I hope that this info has been helpful for the GCH visitors who will be there during the holidays this year.  I know that it is easy to miss so many things on trips, and we often don't find out that certain things were happening until we get home.  I like to make sure that people are armed with info going in, so they can make the best plans and choices for their trips!


Happy holidays!


----------



## rentayenta

Thank you for the GCH info Sherry! I'll make sure to take oodles of photos as well be there 6 nights. I will pay special attention to the entrance as we first arrive. I need to figure out if we're doing the parks that first day......


----------



## OHBelle

Picked up these lovely items at the Disney Store today!  
I hope I posted the picture correctly.  I have never posted here before.  I wanted to learn how before our trip so I can post while I am at DLR.  Fingers crossed it is correct and not too large!


----------



## tksbaskets

OHBelle said:


> Picked up these lovely items at the Disney Store today!
> I hope I posted the picture correctly.  I have never posted here before.  I wanted to learn how before our trip so I can post while I am at DLR.  Fingers crossed it is correct and not too large!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]



The picture came but you have


----------



## OHBelle

tksbaskets said:


> The picture came but you have  around it that doesn't always appear.[/QUOTE]
> 
> Thank you! I fixed it! :)


----------



## Sherry E

*Tracy --*

You have now mastered the art of posting photos!  And yes, those are very lovely items to have, indeed!

I love getting the live reports while people are in the parks, so thank you to *Misskitty3* and to *Bret*, who have both been kind enough to post photos mid-trip for us so far!  Hopefully *egritz* will check in again with an update on the seemingly large crowds milling about in the parks today.  

Things change and evolve throughout the season, and one never knows what will be happening in December.  There could still be some extra surprises popping up at DLR, for photo opportunities... such as giant gingerbread houses in the GCH lobby!


----------



## lilsassymom

I am new here, BUT I saw these message boards and had to join. I am a Momma to 3 kids aged 7, 6, and 2.

I am ecstatic. DH and I haven't been since 2011 when my kids were 4 and 3 and my littlest hadn't even been born yet. So this is definitely something DH and I are looking forward to (kids don't know yet, we are leaving it a surprise). 

I have loved browsing through most of these pages, as I have not read all 200+ pages yet, but the pictures are awesome! 

We are checking into the DLR on the 30th of November. Our 1st day in the park will be on December 1st. We are doing a 3 day park hopper and 1 day at SeaWorld. We will be checking out on the 5th and heading home...

I am worried about crowds during this time and the weather. I am hoping that all the Thanksgiving crowds will be gone. However, I know Candlelight Processional will be starting the day after we check out, I am just hoping most people won't be coming earlier in the week. Anyone else going at this time or know if this is going to be a good time to go? 

I am soooo going to buy 1 of those Mickey buckets. Do they tend to run out of things like that, because that would be a bummer. Sorry so many questions but I have been counting down since we booked back in September. It has been soooo dang hard not telling the kids, and trying not to get caught looking at this forum while they are around since I don't want them finding out . 

I am so looking forward to seeing all the holiday decorations, lights, and parades. Christmas is my absolute favorite holiday, so I think this will make our trip to Disneyland even more fun since it will be full on Christmas in Disneyland. What could be better. I have purchased pins and lanyards for pin trading (which is all new to me but sounds SO fun). I also purchased Disney gift cards for each of my kids that they can buy a few souvenirs and then they can keep their Disney gift cards as souvenirs when their money is spent...

I hope I posted this in the right spot. If not, I am sorry. However, I would love to report back after our vacation and post some pictures...


----------



## Sherry E

lilsassymom said:


> I am new here, BUT I saw these message boards and had to join. I am a Momma to 3 kids aged 7, 6, and 2.
> 
> I am ecstatic. DH and I haven't been since 2011 when my kids were 4 and 3 and my littlest hadn't even been born yet. So this is definitely something DH and I are looking forward to (kids don't know yet, we are leaving it a surprise).
> 
> I have loved browsing through most of these pages, as I have not read all 200+ pages yet, but the pictures are awesome!
> 
> We are checking into the DLR on the 30th of November. Our 1st day in the park will be on December 1st. We are doing a 3 day park hopper and 1 day at SeaWorld. We will be checking out on the 5th and heading home...
> 
> I am worried about crowds during this time and the weather. I know Candlelight Processional will be starting the day after we check out, I am just hoping most people won't be coming earlier in the week. Anyone else going at this time or know if this is going to be a good time to go?
> 
> I am soooo going to buy 1 of those Mickey buckets. Do they tend to run out of things like that, because that would be a bummer. Sorry so many questions but I have been counting down since we booked back in September. It has been soooo dang hard not telling the kids, and trying not to get caught looking at this forum while they are around since I don't want them finding out .
> 
> I am so looking forward to seeing all the holiday decorations, lights, and parades. Christmas is my absolute favorite holiday, so I think this will make our trip to Disneyland even more fun since it will be full on Christmas in Disneyland. What could be better. I have purchased pins and lanyards for pin trading (which is all new to me but sounds SO fun). I also purchased Disney gift cards for each of my kids that they can buy a few souvenirs and then they can keep their Disney gift cards as souvenirs when their money is spent...
> 
> I hope I posted this in the right spot. If not, I am sorry. However, I would love to report back after our vacation and post some pictures...



*lilsassymom --*

Welcome! 

You definitely posted in the right spot -- this thread is basically the hub of year-round Disneyland at Christmas/Holiday Season talk and information, and then there will occasionally be separate, temporary, smaller threads that pop up here and there (with specific questions).

I am honored that you chose this thread for your first post after joining the forum!

As for crowds, my feeling is that you will be leaving before the crowds get heavy.  There may be a few people who come earlier in the week for Candlelight, but Disney does not advertise Candlelight at Disneyland as they do for the version at Disney World.  So, believe it or not, a lot of people don't know about Candlelight.  A lot of people just find out about it when they're at the parks.  A lot of the invited guests may come in just for the days of the event (or over the weekend only).  

I think that 12/5 will probably be a bit crowded due to a combination of groups from special events taking place (a pharmacist convention and RaverDay -- which I had never heard about prior to a couple of days ago), but since that is your last day (and you are not going in the parks that day) I wouldn't worry about it too much.  I think the days before 12/5 will be less crowded around the whole Resort.

As for weather -- December in Southern California can be odd.  Last year it was very cold for SoCal in early December.  Some nights were 30 degrees.  Then again, there have been other times when it has been 50 degrees at night, or 40 degrees.  It could also be raining.  If rain is not in the forecast, I would at least bring layers and be prepared for a possible drop in temperatures in the evening.  The daytime temperatures could be anywhere from 50 degrees (unlikely) to 90 degrees (also unlikely), but more than likely it will be hovering in the 70s somewhere, with possibly a low 80-degree day thrown in.

The cute popcorn buckets in past years can sell out and have sold out on occasion.  That doesn't mean that the Elf Mickey will be gone when you get there, but there is always a possibility that it could be sold out.  I would try to get it early on in your trip, just in case.  There's always at least one "hot item" every year that seems to catch on and sell out.  A couple of years ago it was the Santa Mickey Nutcracker that sold out unexpectedly.  But popcorn buckets are definitely popular!

I think you will have an amazing trip -- there is truly nothing like Disneyland Resort at Christmas time.  It is beautiful, enchanting, magical -- everything you would want it to be!  Yes, yes, yes -- please report back after your trip and share your experience, photos, etc.!  We'd love it!


----------



## mershell

I may have missed it...I can't find any info.  Can anyone tell me who the narrators are for the CP this year?  Also, I think I heard the event is by invitation only.  Who usually gets invited?  Is there any way a "civilian" can see it?  What are best strategies?

Thanks 

Michelle


----------



## Sherry E

mershell said:


> I may have missed it...I can't find any info.  Can anyone tell me who the narrators are for the CP this year?  Also, I think I heard the event is by invitation only.  Who usually gets invited?  Is there any way a "civilian" can see it?  What are best strategies?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Michelle



Hi, *Michelle*!

Disney doesn't announce the narrators of the CP beforehand -- except for in 2012, when they ran it for 20 nights and offered more people a chance to see it -- but the rumors of the narrators usually trickle out online (on forums such as these) a few weeks in advance.

This time around the (unconfirmed, unofficial) rumor is that Beau Bridges will be narrating both nights of the CP this year.  Last year's rumor of Blair Underwood and Kurt Russell turned out to be true, so I am guessing that Beau Bridges will end up narrating this year.

Yes, the actual fold-up chairs -- which you will see set up in front of the stage in Town Square -- are very limited, and are for invited guests, VIPs, Disney family members, Club 33 members, etc.  I think that people who take the expensive VIP tour may have a shot at getting seats as well.  Many of the people who attend the CP have been doing so for years or even decades.

There are a few extra benches for non-invited guests that are set up around the perimeter of Town Square, but they are limited and people snap them up right away.  There are literally people who will sit on those benches and wait all day long, just to keep the seat.

Everyone else (the civilians!) who wants to watch Candlelight has to stand.

The Ceremonies usually begin at 5:30 p.m. and 8 p.m.  People who wish to view the 8 p.m. performance are allowed to begin lining up about 90 minutes beforehand -- or even sooner, in some cases.  Last year I was waiting for performance #2 while the first performance was still happening.  The Cast Members will direct you where to line up.  You stand there on Main Street for a while, until the first performance is over, and then the CMs move you up to Town Square, and they keep filling in the roped areas around Town Square with spectators.

I don't know if the CMs will allow waiting for the first performance 90 minutes in advance -- possibly not -- but there will be all sorts of people hovering and lurking around Town Square, waiting for the CMs to open up the designated waiting area.

I stood on the right side -- facing the stage -- last year.  I was sandwiched in between all of the other spectators and those previously mentioned benches on which people had camped out all day!  I didn't get a bench, but there were people packed into them and my leg kept banging into the bench.  

The narrator's podium is on the right when you face the stage.  However, the further back in the crowd you are, the less you'll see of the narrator.  And if you get up too close on the right-hand side you might end up looking at the back of the narrator a bit.  So, in a way, it almost might be better to get on the left-hand side and move up as close as you can, so you can just look straight at the narrator's face.

I also had seats back in 2012, during the 20-night run, and it was a far better experience than standing!  That is for sure!  The Ceremony is beautiful.  The setting is intimate and haunting.  The music is moving.  It's really a wonderful experience if you love Christmas music and are not bothered by the religious nature of the Ceremony.


----------



## egritz

Hey there, we are here! We got a late start today (life with a 3 1/2 year old and 4 month old!)  We didn't even leave our hotel until 9:00, had the 1 mile walk, security was busy but not unreasonable (through within 10 minutes), no line to pick up our tickets at the booth and almost no line to get into DL at that point. The morning crowds were quite manageable. We usually avoid weekend days like the plague so I was pleasantly surprised. The first 20 minutes in the park DH got our Photopass plus AND took DD through the Princess Fantasy Faire (Cinderella, Snow White, & Mulan) while I waited in line for the Elsa & Anna FP, which was appx 20 minutes. And within the first hour we'd also done Snow White, the Carousel, spent about 10 minutes with an awesome PP Photographer, rode the tea cups AND the toon town coaster 2x! That seems like a lot for a late arrival on a Sunday morning, right?

I'd say by around noon the crowds were definitely getting thicker. But honestly, they weren't that much worse than last year on that first Monday we were in the park (it was the second Monday of December).  We had to go to DCA for Ariel's Grotto at 2:20, we got over there early and waited 25 minutes for the Monster's Inc ride which seemed crazy (we have never been in line outside the building before)!

By the time we returned to DL to Meet Anna & Elsa the crowds were THICK. And after the hour+ wait for A&E it was even worse with the crowds ready for the parade.  (Side note, I didn't know the FP for Anna & Elsa are NON-transferrable! At the beginning of the line they scan your FP AND park ticket to make sure they were really issued to you. I had no idea and had planned to hand off the tickets to someone else if we hadn't been able to do it).

Fingers are crossed (toes too) that tomorrow is a bit tamer. We plan to spend most of the day in DCA, but will be headed out on the earlier side so that we can try to get to bed early enough to enjoy the MM on Tuesday at DL.

Oh, and a bonus, DD just barely cleared the 40" requirement at BTMRR (we didn't ride, just checked, but at about 12:20 the wait was 30 minutes & FP return time was 1:15)...so we'll be taking her on Soarin' and RSR tomorrow. DH wants to take her on TT (one of my favs) too, but I'm not sure if it will happen tomorrow.

One more thing, around noon when we walked past the Jingle Cruise the line was crazy long way out into the walkway. But Indiana Jones was a 30 minute wait (can't remember the FP return time).

Off to bed, this momma is TIRED. Hoping Baby sleeps well tonight.


----------



## LalaCoop

Did they have the infant seats you were thinking of at AG?  Ever find your wallet?  Good night, hopefully you all get some rest, and thanks for the update!


----------



## egritz

LalaCoop said:


> Did they have the infant seats you were thinking of at AG?  Ever find your wallet?  Good night, hopefully you all get some rest, and thanks for the update!



Good memory, esp since that was another thread!

No infant seats at AG unfortunately. We almost paid the price too! My son got a hold of my salad plate when my head was turned, I magically caught it mid air and didn't spill a thing. Then he decided he wanted a taste of my tri-tip and stuck his hand in it! At which point I cleaned him up and handed him off to DH.....about 5 minutes later he put his hand in his tri-tip too!  I'm dreading the buffet breakfasts later this week.

Wallet - NO!!!!!!!!  I woke up last night and though of one more place it could be - possibly in my daughter's bag with her dance class stuff (shoes, leotard, etc).


----------



## lucysmom

Well, I've been dreading this post, but the time has come. Unfortunately, between medical bills, vet bills, and now dental bills, I'm afraid we will have to postpone our holiday trip for another year. I'm so sad about the situation that it was affecting my holiday spirit! But then we got seven inches of snow on Friday, which is very unusual for us. So, I went outside and made a snowman! Watching Hallmark movies and reading everyone's posts has helped. I'm wishing everyone a wonderful trip and I'm looking forward to all the pictures.


----------



## maleficent55

lucysmom said:


> Well, I've been dreading this post, but the time has come. Unfortunately, between medical bills, vet bills, and now dental bills, I'm afraid we will have to postpone our holiday trip for another year. I'm so sad about the situation that it was affecting my holiday spirit! But then we got seven inches of snow on Friday, which is very unusual for us. So, I went outside and made a snowman! Watching Hallmark movies and reading everyone's posts has helped. I'm wishing everyone a wonderful trip and I'm looking forward to all the pictures.



I'm so so sorry :-(
Definitely paying the bills is more important but I understand the let down. I hope you can indeed come next year!


----------



## Brumeiser

And I noticed that both parks have extra magic hour on that day. Is this a misprint? I noticed that whole week it is the same way. Now we might have to rearrange our plans. Do I have this correct the extra magic morning is for resort guest and the Magic morning is for people with 3 day or more park hopper ticket?  If this is the case should we visit the park  where it is extra magic morning only since we are on property? Another loophole to work out. 5 weeks from Friday we are leaving. After the 3 inches of snow today we are ready to get out of here. To early for shoveling. I just hope we can get out of Detroit, have no problems in Chicago and be on our way. Way too early to be getting snow.


----------



## dedesmith32

lucysmom said:


> Well, I've been dreading this post, but the time has come. Unfortunately, between medical bills, vet bills, and now dental bills, I'm afraid we will have to postpone our holiday trip for another year. I'm so sad about the situation that it was affecting my holiday spirit! But then we got seven inches of snow on Friday, which is very unusual for us. So, I went outside and made a snowman! Watching Hallmark movies and reading everyone's posts has helped. I'm wishing everyone a wonderful trip and I'm looking forward to all the pictures.



I'm so sorry! That really stinks. I truly hope you can get healthy and pay your bills off and go next year! That's so hard!


----------



## Disney127

DD and I arrived yesterday.  Got into DL at noon, got our Photopass and headed to Plaza Inn for lunch.  Seems pretty crowded, lines ups for rides were quite long.  We went to check out Jingle Jangle Jamboree and took photos with Minnie and Pluto.  Walked around and enjoyed the holiday decorations for abit.  Around 3 pm, left the park to check into the BWPPI.  After a 2 hour rest, headed back to DL to grab a bite at Pizza Port and to ride Space Mtn with FP.  Stand by was 45 mins.  Walked to IASW to see the light projections and admired more decorations.  Since, it was still pretty crowded, we decide to go to DCA.  Lined up for 30 minutes for California Screamin' since this is our favorite ride.  Then we rode Silly Symphony Swings, walked onto Little Mermaid and rode Mater's Junkyard Jamboree with no wait.  Since it was near closing time, hopped back to DL and went on Pirates with a 30 minutes wait.  Still lots of people around, we decided to call it a night.

Today, was at the DL gates at 8:15 am, lots of people at all the gates but gate 15 was empty.  First in line and as soon we were let in, DD and I walked briskly, not run, down Main Street and headed towards the left side of the Partners Statue.  We even stopped to take a photo since there wasn't tons of peple on Main Street.  We were the 4th family in line for the A&E meet n greet which means we get to go see A&E right away instead of getting a FP.  This was a nice surprise.  At 8:50 am, our line was lead to the meet n greet thru the castle.  But we did get to stop in front of the castle for a few minutes and got the chance to take a photo without anyone besides us in it.  Bonus!  Then off into Fantasyland, it was really nice to walk into an empty Fantasyland.  Anna and Elsa spent some quality time chatting with DD and commenting on her birthday pin and doll.  Many photos later, we left feeling happy and relieved that we got to meet them!  LOL. Then, we rode Dumbo, Teacups and Matterhorn with no waits.  Checked out Pixie Hollow and took more photos with Tink and friends.  Lined up for Big Thunder Mtn Railroad with a 15 mins wait.  Then off to see Pooh and friends and walked onto Pooh ride.  It was around noon, we decided to head back to the room to rest abit.  On the way, we grabbed FP for Indy - return time was 4:30.  Got back to DL at 3:30 and ran into the crowds leaving after the parade.  Rode Indy and hopped over to DCA to catch the Pixar parade.  Grabbed FP for Screamin' and had dinner at Boardwalk Pizza.  While we were there, saw abit of the Viva Navidad street party.  Will have to catch this again.  After riding Screamin', we headed to Downtown Disney.  So many people that it was difficult to enjoy browsing at the World of Disney - will go back another time.  DD and I both wanted to stay till closing but our feet just wouldn't let us.  LOL

Love the holiday decorations but hard to imagine Christmas when it is so warm out.  Back home, we had snow and freezing cold!  But today, it was really windy and abit chilly.  

Tomorrow is another day and another adventure!


----------



## goofy4tink

Well, we're two weeks out from our trip. Two weeks from today we fly to San Diego and meet up with old friends. Then, two weeks from tomorrow, the four of us head north to DL! Staying at the Grand Californian, in a one bedroom! Two days in DL...can't wait. I've never been, so I'm looking forward to seeing how different it is than WDW! And can't wait to see the holiday decor! 
Fingers crossed those two days won't be overly crowded!


----------



## pepe3penelope

Disney127 said:


> DD and I arrived yesterday.  Got into DL at noon, got our Photopass and headed to Plaza Inn for lunch.  Seems pretty crowded, lines ups for rides were quite long.  We went to check out Jingle Jangle Jamboree and took photos with Minnie and Pluto.  Walked around and enjoyed the holiday decorations for abit.  Around 3 pm, left the park to check into the BWPPI.  After a 2 hour rest, headed back to DL to grab a bite at Pizza Port and to ride Space Mtn with FP.  Stand by was 45 mins.  Walked to IASW to see the light projections and admired more decorations.  Since, it was still pretty crowded, we decide to go to DCA.  Lined up for 30 minutes for California Screamin' since this is our favorite ride.  Then we rode Silly Symphony Swings, walked onto Little Mermaid and rode Mater's Junkyard Jamboree with no wait.  Since it was near closing time, hopped back to DL and went on Pirates with a 30 minutes wait.  Still lots of people around, we decided to call it a night.
> 
> Today, was at the DL gates at 8:15 am, lots of people at all the gates but gate 15 was empty.  First in line and as soon we were let in, DD and I walked briskly, not run, down Main Street and headed towards the left side of the Partners Statue.  We even stopped to take a photo since there wasn't tons of peple on Main Street.  We were the 4th family in line for the A&E meet n greet which means we get to go see A&E right away instead of getting a FP.  This was a nice surprise.  At 8:50 am, our line was lead to the meet n greet thru the castle.  But we did get to stop in front of the castle for a few minutes and got the chance to take a photo without anyone besides us in it.  Bonus!  Then off into Fantasyland, it was really nice to walk into an empty Fantasyland.  Anna and Elsa spent some quality time chatting with DD and commenting on her birthday pin and doll.  Many photos later, we left feeling happy and relieved that we got to meet them!  LOL. Then, we rode Dumbo, Teacups and Matterhorn with no waits.  Checked out Pixie Hollow and took more photos with Tink and friends.  Lined up for Big Thunder Mtn Railroad with a 15 mins wait.  Then off to see Pooh and friends and walked onto Pooh ride.  It was around noon, we decided to head back to the room to rest abit.  On the way, we grabbed FP for Indy - return time was 4:30.  Got back to DL at 3:30 and ran into the crowds leaving after the parade.  Rode Indy and hopped over to DCA to catch the Pixar parade.  Grabbed FP for Screamin' and had dinner at Boardwalk Pizza.  While we were there, saw abit of the Viva Navidad street party.  Will have to catch this again.  After riding Screamin', we headed to Downtown Disney.  So many people that it was difficult to enjoy browsing at the World of Disney - will go back another time.  DD and I both wanted to stay till closing but our feet just wouldn't let us.  LOL
> 
> Love the holiday decorations but hard to imagine Christmas when it is so warm out.  Back home, we had snow and freezing cold!  But today, it was really windy and abit chilly.
> 
> Tomorrow is another day and another adventure!



So glad you are having such a great time! Hope you continue to enjoy DL & DCA!


----------



## lilsassymom

All the concierge, deluxe, and premium rooms are sold out at DLR for the dates we are going to be there (11/30 - 12/5) and now I'm panicking that something's going on and the parks are going to be packed . Yes I just checked because I was curious lol.


----------



## marlana323

Thanks everyone for adding photos and commenting while you are there.  It's so fun to hear about your trips!  

Sherry, my giftcard arrived on Saturday.  Thank you so much!  We are so excited.  I love your stamps too!  




Would it be a bad idea to book Blue Bayou on Sunday, December 7 for dinner considering the CP is going on?    Thank you!


----------



## crystal1313

Have they announced who the narrator is for CP?


----------



## princessmocha

lilsassymom said:


> All the concierge, deluxe, and premium rooms are sold out at DLR for the dates we are going to be there (11/30 - 12/5) and now I'm panicking that something's going on and the parks are going to be packed . Yes I just checked because I was curious lol.



Your post made me go and check for when we are there at the end of December.  I expect them to be sold because of our time, but it was still a little daunting to see all those you can't book this messages.  Here is hoping you get low crowd day!




Thank you so much for this thread . . . It has given me some very valuable information.  I can't wait to see all the decorations and just absorb all the Disney Christmastime Magic!!!  

I do have a question, but not sure if this is the place for it, but I'm gonna ask anyway.    We are going to be at DLR at the busiest time, 12/29-12/30.  Our kids are a little older and can just keep going, but we have been debating on taking a break in the afternoons.  Is this a silly idea with how busy it will, should we just stay in the parks?  Does it get busier in the evenings or is it just super busy all the time?


----------



## maleficent55

Disney127: wondering who Tinkerbelle had with her in Pixie Hollow? My daughter loves all of them but just curious who it might be around this time.


----------



## jammyjam25

This might lend even more credence to all the "Frozen taking over Hollywood Land" talk...Mad T-Party is ending on November 30! - http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/bl...d-back-through-the-looking-glass-november-30/


----------



## tksbaskets

A big THANKS to everyone who is posting from DL and DCA.  It's so fun to share in your adventure.



egritz said:


> Hey there, we are here! We got a late start today (life with a 3 1/2 year old and 4 month old!)  We didn't even leave our hotel until 9:00, had the 1 mile walk, security was busy but not unreasonable (through within 10 minutes), no line to pick up our tickets at the booth and almost no line to get into DL at that point. The morning crowds were quite manageable. We usually avoid weekend days like the plague so I was pleasantly surprised. The first 20 minutes in the park DH got our Photopass plus AND took DD through the Princess Fantasy Faire (Cinderella, Snow White, & Mulan) while I waited in line for the Elsa & Anna FP, which was appx 20 minutes. And within the first hour we'd also done Snow White, the Carousel, spent about 10 minutes with an awesome PP Photographer, rode the tea cups AND the toon town coaster 2x! That seems like a lot for a late arrival on a Sunday morning, right?
> 
> I'd say by around noon the crowds were definitely getting thicker. But honestly, they weren't that much worse than last year on that first Monday we were in the park (it was the second Monday of December).  We had to go to DCA for Ariel's Grotto at 2:20, we got over there early and waited 25 minutes for the Monster's Inc ride which seemed crazy (we have never been in line outside the building before)!
> 
> By the time we returned to DL to Meet Anna & Elsa the crowds were THICK. And after the hour+ wait for A&E it was even worse with the crowds ready for the parade.  (Side note, I didn't know the FP for Anna & Elsa are NON-transferrable! At the beginning of the line they scan your FP AND park ticket to make sure they were really issued to you. I had no idea and had planned to hand off the tickets to someone else if we hadn't been able to do it).
> 
> Fingers are crossed (toes too) that tomorrow is a bit tamer. We plan to spend most of the day in DCA, but will be headed out on the earlier side so that we can try to get to bed early enough to enjoy the MM on Tuesday at DL.
> 
> Oh, and a bonus, DD just barely cleared the 40" requirement at BTMRR (we didn't ride, just checked, but at about 12:20 the wait was 30 minutes & FP return time was 1:15)...so we'll be taking her on Soarin' and RSR tomorrow. DH wants to take her on TT (one of my favs) too, but I'm not sure if it will happen tomorrow.
> 
> One more thing, around noon when we walked past the Jingle Cruise the line was crazy long way out into the walkway. But Indiana Jones was a 30 minute wait (can't remember the FP return time).
> 
> Off to bed, this momma is TIRED. Hoping Baby sleeps well tonight.



Hope the baby slept well (and momma did too).  Thanks for the info on and Anna and Elsa FP.  I hadn't heard that.



lucysmom said:


> Well, I've been dreading this post, but the time has come. Unfortunately, between medical bills, vet bills, and now dental bills, I'm afraid we will have to postpone our holiday trip for another year. I'm so sad about the situation that it was affecting my holiday spirit! But then we got seven inches of snow on Friday, which is very unusual for us. So, I went outside and made a snowman! Watching Hallmark movies and reading everyone's posts has helped. I'm wishing everyone a wonderful trip and I'm looking forward to all the pictures.



Sometimes life does put a kink in our Disney plans.  I'll do my best to post a few photos when we are at DL in a couple of weeks.

Making Olaf had to have made you smile.  Did you give him a warm hug?  

Hugs to you too.


----------



## gottalovepluto

princessmocha said:


> I do have a question, but not sure if this is the place for it, but I'm gonna ask anyway.    We are going to be at DLR at the busiest time, 12/29-12/30.  Our kids are a little older and can just keep going, but we have been debating on taking a break in the afternoons.  Is this a silly idea with how busy it will, should we just stay in the parks?  Does it get busier in the evenings or is it just super busy all the time?



Watch out for gate closures because they are known to happen during those dates. That's when the park is maxed out and you can't get in. It happens in stages that Disney keeps pretty close to the vest. I don't know if people have experienced getting in and leaving and then not being able to re-enter later on, so I would look into that if you are planning on a mid-day break to be on the safe side.


----------



## Sherry E

I guess November 30th is the final day for the Mad T Party because it will take a few weeks to transform the area into something _Frozen_-ish?


Well, with the Mad T Party goes the last trace of Halloween in DCA (there was a Halloween version of the Mad T Party, which was pretty much the only Halloween-ish thing in that park).


Thank you to *egritz* and *Disney127* for reporting in live from DLR!  *Disney127* -- I agree that the warm weather makes it hard to believe that it is the holidays.  That's one reason I prefer December over November -- we can still get some warm days in December, but it feels more Christmas-y than it does in November.





crystal1313 said:


> Have they announced who the narrator is for CP?



*Crystal --*

As I mentioned to Michelle on the previous page (last night), Beau Bridges is the rumored narrator for both nights.  Nothing confirmed, just rumored.




lucysmom said:


> Well, I've been dreading this post, but the time has come. Unfortunately, between medical bills, vet bills, and now dental bills, I'm afraid we will have to postpone our holiday trip for another year. I'm so sad about the situation that it was affecting my holiday spirit! But then we got seven inches of snow on Friday, which is very unusual for us. So, I went outside and made a snowman! Watching Hallmark movies and reading everyone's posts has helped. I'm wishing everyone a wonderful trip and I'm looking forward to all the pictures.



*lucysmom --*

I'm so, so sorry to read this because I completely understand.  I know how important these trips are for a lot of people.  They're not taken lightly.  They are not just fun things to do -- they're meaningful traditions that have been woven into your celebration of the holidays.  

I am guessing that you were probably hoping that something would work out and that you'd somehow be able to make the trip happen -- before actually typing out the words announcing that you'd have to postpone your trip.  Sometimes verbalizing the thought or putting it in writing makes it seem too real before we're ready for it to be real.




Brumeiser said:


> And I noticed that both parks have extra magic hour on that day. Is this a misprint? I noticed that whole week it is the same way. Now we might have to rearrange our plans. Do I have this correct the extra magic morning is for resort guest and the Magic morning is for people with 3 day or more park hopper ticket?  If this is the case should we visit the park  where it is extra magic morning only since we are on property? Another loophole to work out. 5 weeks from Friday we are leaving. After the 3 inches of snow today we are ready to get out of here. To early for shoveling. I just hope we can get out of Detroit, have no problems in Chicago and be on our way. Way too early to be getting snow.



*Brumeiser --*

You know, it could be that the calendar has not been updated yet, and is carrying over info from a previous year (because that scenario has happened in the past -- when both parks were open for EMH).

However, in that week between Christmas and New Year's the crowds are substantial in both parks, and I would not be shocked if EMH was available for both parks on at least some of the days that week.

Correct -- EMH is available to onsite hotel guests for every day of their stay, at whichever park is available for EMH that day (you will see signs at the hotel that indicate which park you can use for your EMH).  

If you have an EMH day in Disneyland (if Disneyland is the designated park for EMH that day), it will also probably be an MM day (I could be wrong on that, but I think the EMH and MM days in Disneyland coincide).

MM is only for Disneyland, and the people with 3-Day Hoppers or greater can use it on only one morning of their trip.  I _think_ the MM days (unless they have changed) are Tuesday, Thursday, Saturday and Sunday.

I have found that the EMH in DCA is better (and less crowded) than in Disneyland, but I don't know what will be happening in that specific time frame this year.  With all of the expected _Frozen_ stuff about to come to DCA on or before December 20th, who knows what the crowds will be like in either park.






goofy4tink said:


> Well, we're two weeks out from our trip. Two weeks from today we fly to San Diego and meet up with old friends. Then, two weeks from tomorrow, the four of us head north to DL! Staying at the Grand Californian, in a one bedroom! Two days in DL...can't wait. I've never been, so I'm looking forward to seeing how different it is than WDW! And can't wait to see the holiday decor!
> Fingers crossed those two days won't be overly crowded!



*goofy4tink --*

Hello and welcome!

The GCH is a beautiful Hotel.  Did you happen to see the post I added here yesterday, with the list of holiday-specific things to see and do at the GCH?

I think you'll have a great trip, although there will be many things that are different from WDW.  Please report back to us and let us know your thoughts and observations!




lilsassymom said:


> All the concierge, deluxe, and premium rooms are sold out at DLR for the dates we are going to be there (11/30 - 12/5) and now I'm panicking that something's going on and the parks are going to be packed . Yes I just checked because I was curious lol.



*lilsassymom --*

Don't panic and don't worry.   There is a pharmacist convention (which I have mentioned here before) that is taking place, beginning on 12/7.  However, some of the conventioneers are staying at the Disney hotels -- they get special rates to stay onsite (I looked at their info online).  Might they arrive a few days early and go into the parks too, before the convention begins?  Sure.  It's possible.  Otherwise, it's the holiday season -- which is extremely popular -- at Disneyland Resort.  It won't be empty and slow unless it rains.  

Also, don't trust what you see of the hotel calendars online -- the online reservations system is not always totally up-to-date, and sometimes if one or two dates within a time frame are booked, it will say that the whole week is booked.  It's very weird.

Just don't worry!





marlana323 said:


> Thanks everyone for adding photos and commenting while you are there.  It's so fun to hear about your trips!
> 
> Sherry, my giftcard arrived on Saturday.  Thank you so much!  We are so excited.  I love your stamps too!
> 
> 
> 
> Would it be a bad idea to book Blue Bayou on Sunday, December 7 for dinner considering the CP is going on?    Thank you!




*marlana323 --*

You're welcome!  I'm glad the gift card arrived.


I don't know why it would be a bad idea, but there could be some CP attendees who eat at BB before the performances (the CP would take place at 5:30 and 8 p.m.), so I would probably plan the reservation to coincide with a time when the CP is taking place or just about to take place.  For example, at 5:45 or 7:30 or something.





princessmocha said:


> Thank you so much for this thread . . . It has given me some very valuable information.  I can't wait to see all the decorations and just absorb all the Disney Christmastime Magic!!!
> 
> I do have a question, but not sure if this is the place for it, but I'm gonna ask anyway.    We are going to be at DLR at the busiest time, 12/29-12/30.  Our kids are a little older and can just keep going, but we have been debating on taking a break in the afternoons.  Is this a silly idea with how busy it will, should we just stay in the parks?  Does it get busier in the evenings or is it just super busy all the time?



*princessmocha --*

Thank you for sticking with us here, and I am so glad that the thread has been helpful to you, and informative.

A lot of times I read comments from people in other threads who say, "I didn't know that existed," or "I've never heard of that" -- and if they had followed this thread or asked a question in this thread they would have known it months and months ago!  We discuss and cover everything Disneyland/holiday-related in this thread, year-round, and many times people will miss learning of certain details and events if they don't subscribe!

As *gottalovepluto* said, there is the issue of gate closures if the parks reach capacity on your dates (especially Disneyland).  That's the only reason why I would suggest staying in the parks and not leaving.  Otherwise, I would say that mid-day breaks are often helpful and even necessary.

Sometimes Disneyland can hit capacity early in the day -- before noon, even -- and it might not open up again until the evening, when some folks have cleared out and headed over to DCA.

If there is rain or even a threat of rain, that will keep people away a bit, and the crowds will thin out because some of the locals will stay home.  However, since we are expecting that _Frozen_-in-Hollywood Land will become a reality and not just a rumor, and that it will begin on or around December 20th, I have no idea how that might impact the crowds in California Adventure as well during your trip, during an already super-busy time of the year.

I think I would stay in the parks and not take a break if I were you, but you'll be able to gauge what the crowds are like when you're there.  If you see big crowds, it's probably better to stay put and skip the break.  If it's not as crowded as you would have expected, you might be able to get away with a short break.


----------



## liesel

I am back from our quick weekend to run the Avengers Half Marathon.  That was a tough windy race, but fun.  We did enjoy the holiday rides and decorations on a crowded Saturday.  We really enjoyed the Jingle Cruise, it was cute and corny and the holiday touches extended throughout the ride.  We also caught the beginning of the holiday parade from the ISAWH queue.  I didn't take many pictures this trip, but we are returning next weekend to visit before Thanksgiving with DH's family.  We also missed out on the Mad T Party since I had such an early bedtime but we will be sure to visit next weekend before its gone.


----------



## Sherry E

liesel said:


> I am back from our quick weekend to run the Avengers Half Marathon.  That was a tough windy race, but fun.  We did enjoy the holiday rides and decorations on a crowded Saturday.  We really enjoyed the Jingle Cruise, it was cute and corny and the holiday touches extended throughout the ride.  We also caught the beginning of the holiday parade from the ISAWH queue.  I didn't take many pictures this trip, but we are returning next weekend to visit before Thanksgiving with DH's family.  We also missed out on the Mad T Party since I had such an early bedtime but we will be sure to visit next weekend before its gone.



*Lisa --*

So the race (combined with the first weekend of the official holiday season) was a success?  Since it's happening again next year in November, I am assuming that Disney had high hopes for it being a success before it even happened!

Did you find the crowds to be too big, or were they not that bad?


----------



## Sailorwife

This is my first attempt at writing a trip report so we will see how it goes!  I wish I could post some pictures but my post count is not high enough.  I guess I need to do more posting and less lurking!


I was traveling with my DD17 and DN15. We did the 2:55 tour.  We checked in at the Guided Tours booth about 2:40.  At check-in, we were given pins with our names on them. We were asked to wear them on our left shoulder so we could be identified as a part of the tour.  


We were given audio receivers to wear around our necks and headphones.  Hint: You can use your own earbuds, if you prefer.  The girls usually are not caught without their earbuds but on this occasion they had left them in the room.  The ear phones just hook over one ear or you can ask for a double headset.  

We had a group of about 9 people.  It was just about the right size group.  Our tour guide was Maria.  She was very sweet and very well-spoken.  We started out going over to CA.  They took us in a side gate.  Maria talked about the decorations on Buena Vista Street and the Christmas tree.  She pointed out several things I would have never noticed.  We then went to the candy shop and were given a yummy treat.  A marshmallow dipped in caramel and chocolate.  It was delicious.  I ate mine and DDs.  She is not a fan of marshmallows so her loss!

We then went back over to DL.  Maria gave us some history on how the Christmas tree is put together and some of Walts wishes that are still important in decorating for the holidays.  We then headed over to Adventureland.  One issue we ran into was the parade was ending and the crowds on Main Street were very heavy.  It was a little difficult to keep up but we worked as a group to keep track of everyone.  Our 1st ride was Jingle Cruise and I loved it!  We went in the exit and waited for just a few minutes for our boat. Our boat Captain was very good with the jokes.  I am a sucker for corny jokes.  I was laughing the entire time and the girls were just looking at me weird.  Luckily, I am used to that!  I dont have anything to compare it to but I thought there were quite a few decorations worked into the ride. 

From Adventureland we headed to New Orleans Square.  Maria told us about the history of New Orleans Square and pointed out several details about the decorations.  It was interesting to stop and look at things we probably would have just walked right by on our own.  Next, we went to the Haunted Mansion Holiday.  The Haunted Mansion is one of my favorite rides so I was excited to get to see the holiday overlay.  The ride was very crowded.  We went in the exit and entered the stretching room with another group.  When we came out the other side, it was kind of a madhouse and we were all separated.  The girls and I hopped on the ride and thoroughly enjoyed it.  The attention to detail is amazing.  We were able to quickly assemble our group again at the end of the ride.  

We stopped for a comfort break about this time and were able to get some water at a nearby cart.  The girls had to have what surely was at least their    5th bucket of popcorn this trip.  They loved the popcorn.  (We were able to get a Santa Mickey bucket!) 

Fantasyland was our next stop. Its a Small World was our last ride.  We again went in the exit and were waiting for our boat when the façade was lit up with the Christmas lights.  It was truly an amazing sight.  We hopped on our boat and enjoyed the holiday overlay of this ride.  We always have fun identifying the countries as we go.  My husband works in Nigeria so after visiting him a few times, we have become familiar with a lot of African customs and it is fun to pick some of those out.  As we came out of the ride, the crowd was lined up for the parade and our group was separated. There were several guides looking out for us and they were great about rounding us all up.  

We were escorted to our seats to watch the parade right in front of It's a Small World.  After several days of walking, I was very excited about having a place to sit! They passed out hot chocolate in the holiday souvenir cups and yummy gingerbread cookies.  We were also given a neat pin. We were at the very end of the parade and did get a little extra attention from some of the walking characters.  It was really neat to see the performers stay in character right up until they went behind the gates. The parade was very good and really put you in the holiday mood.  The whole tour was about 3 1/2 hours.  It went by very quickly though.

I felt like this was money very well spent and would do it again in a heartbeat!  There was really nothing negative to say about it.  All the guides were very friendly from check-in to making sure we were taken care of at the parade.  The girls and I will be talking about this for awhile!  

We are now counting down the days until next year's Christmas cruise on the Magic!


----------



## Sherry E

Sailorwife said:


> This is my first attempt at writing a trip report so we will see how it goes!  I wish I could post some pictures but my post count is not high enough.  I guess I need to do more posting and less lurking!
> 
> 
> I was traveling with my DD17 and DN15. We did the 2:55 tour.  We checked in at the Guided Tours booth about 2:40.  At check-in, we were given pins with our names on them. We were asked to wear them on our left shoulder so we could be identified as a part of the tour.
> 
> 
> We were given audio receivers to wear around our necks and headphones.  Hint: You can use your own earbuds, if you prefer.  The girls usually are not caught without their earbuds but on this occasion they had left them in the room.  The ear phones just hook over one ear or you can ask for a double headset.
> 
> We had a group of about 9 people.  It was just about the right size group.  Our tour guide was Maria.  She was very sweet and very well-spoken.  We started out going over to CA.  They took us in a side gate.  Maria talked about the decorations on Buena Vista Street and the Christmas tree.  She pointed out several things I would have never noticed.  We then went to the candy shop and were given a yummy treat.  A marshmallow dipped in caramel and chocolate.  It was delicious.  I ate mine and DDs.  She is not a fan of marshmallows so her loss!
> 
> We then went back over to DL.  Maria gave us some history on how the Christmas tree is put together and some of Walts wishes that are still important in decorating for the holidays.  We then headed over to Adventureland.  One issue we ran into was the parade was ending and the crowds on Main Street were very heavy.  It was a little difficult to keep up but we worked as a group to keep track of everyone.  Our 1st ride was Jingle Cruise and I loved it!  We went in the exit and waited for just a few minutes for our boat. Our boat Captain was very good with the jokes.  I am a sucker for corny jokes.  I was laughing the entire time and the girls were just looking at me weird.  Luckily, I am used to that!  I dont have anything to compare it to but I thought there were quite a few decorations worked into the ride.
> 
> From Adventureland we headed to New Orleans Square.  Maria told us about the history of New Orleans Square and pointed out several details about the decorations.  It was interesting to stop and look at things we probably would have just walked right by on our own.  Next, we went to the Haunted Mansion Holiday.  The Haunted Mansion is one of my favorite rides so I was excited to get to see the holiday overlay.  The ride was very crowded.  We went in the exit and entered the stretching room with another group.  When we came out the other side, it was kind of a madhouse and we were all separated.  The girls and I hopped on the ride and thoroughly enjoyed it.  The attention to detail is amazing.  We were able to quickly assemble our group again at the end of the ride.
> 
> We stopped for a comfort break about this time and were able to get some water at a nearby cart.  The girls had to have what surely was at least their    5th bucket of popcorn this trip.  They loved the popcorn.  (We were able to get a Santa Mickey bucket!)
> 
> Fantasyland was our next stop. Its a Small World was our last ride.  We again went in the exit and were waiting for our boat when the façade was lit up with the Christmas lights.  It was truly an amazing sight.  We hopped on our boat and enjoyed the holiday overlay of this ride.  We always have fun identifying the countries as we go.  My husband works in Nigeria so after visiting him a few times, we have become familiar with a lot of African customs and it is fun to pick some of those out.  As we came out of the ride, the crowd was lined up for the parade and our group was separated. There were several guides looking out for us and they were great about rounding us all up.
> 
> We were escorted to our seats to watch the parade right in front of It's a Small World.  After several days of walking, I was very excited about having a place to sit! They passed out hot chocolate in the holiday souvenir cups and yummy gingerbread cookies.  We were also given a neat pin. We were at the very end of the parade and did get a little extra attention from some of the walking characters.  It was really neat to see the performers stay in character right up until they went behind the gates. The parade was very good and really put you in the holiday mood.  The whole tour was about 3 1/2 hours.  It went by very quickly though.
> 
> I felt like this was money very well spent and would do it again in a heartbeat!  There was really nothing negative to say about it.  All the guides were very friendly from check-in to making sure we were taken care of at the parade.  The girls and I will be talking about this for awhile!
> 
> We are now counting down the days until next year's Christmas cruise on the Magic!




*Sailorwife --*

You should be able to post photos -- you have enough posts!  Do you have a free Photobucket account?  All you have to do is upload photos there and then copy the IMG code that you will see near the photo and paste it right here into your post.

Thank you so, so much for coming back here to report on your tour for us!  I really appreciate it, and I know that many others do as well.  It definitely sounds as if it was a good idea to do the tour and that it was worthwhile.

How did the rest of your trip go?  Any pros and cons?  Highs and lows?  Good, bad and ugly?


----------



## OHBelle

Sailorwife said:


> This is my first attempt at writing a trip report so we will see how it goes!  I wish I could post some pictures but my post count is not high enough.  I guess I need to do more posting and less lurking!
> 
> 
> I was traveling with my DD17 and DN15. We did the 2:55 tour.  We checked in at the Guided Tours booth about 2:40.  At check-in, we were given pins with our names on them. We were asked to wear them on our left shoulder so we could be identified as a part of the tour.
> 
> 
> We were given audio receivers to wear around our necks and headphones.  Hint: You can use your own earbuds, if you prefer.  The girls usually are not caught without their earbuds but on this occasion they had left them in the room.  The ear phones just hook over one ear or you can ask for a double headset.
> 
> We had a group of about 9 people.  It was just about the right size group.  Our tour guide was Maria.  She was very sweet and very well-spoken.  We started out going over to CA.  They took us in a side gate.  Maria talked about the decorations on Buena Vista Street and the Christmas tree.  She pointed out several things I would have never noticed.  We then went to the candy shop and were given a yummy treat.  A marshmallow dipped in caramel and chocolate.  It was delicious.  I ate mine and DDs.  She is not a fan of marshmallows so her loss!
> 
> We then went back over to DL.  Maria gave us some history on how the Christmas tree is put together and some of Walts wishes that are still important in decorating for the holidays.  We then headed over to Adventureland.  One issue we ran into was the parade was ending and the crowds on Main Street were very heavy.  It was a little difficult to keep up but we worked as a group to keep track of everyone.  Our 1st ride was Jingle Cruise and I loved it!  We went in the exit and waited for just a few minutes for our boat. Our boat Captain was very good with the jokes.  I am a sucker for corny jokes.  I was laughing the entire time and the girls were just looking at me weird.  Luckily, I am used to that!  I dont have anything to compare it to but I thought there were quite a few decorations worked into the ride.
> 
> From Adventureland we headed to New Orleans Square.  Maria told us about the history of New Orleans Square and pointed out several details about the decorations.  It was interesting to stop and look at things we probably would have just walked right by on our own.  Next, we went to the Haunted Mansion Holiday.  The Haunted Mansion is one of my favorite rides so I was excited to get to see the holiday overlay.  The ride was very crowded.  We went in the exit and entered the stretching room with another group.  When we came out the other side, it was kind of a madhouse and we were all separated.  The girls and I hopped on the ride and thoroughly enjoyed it.  The attention to detail is amazing.  We were able to quickly assemble our group again at the end of the ride.
> 
> We stopped for a comfort break about this time and were able to get some water at a nearby cart.  The girls had to have what surely was at least their    5th bucket of popcorn this trip.  They loved the popcorn.  (We were able to get a Santa Mickey bucket!)
> 
> Fantasyland was our next stop. Its a Small World was our last ride.  We again went in the exit and were waiting for our boat when the façade was lit up with the Christmas lights.  It was truly an amazing sight.  We hopped on our boat and enjoyed the holiday overlay of this ride.  We always have fun identifying the countries as we go.  My husband works in Nigeria so after visiting him a few times, we have become familiar with a lot of African customs and it is fun to pick some of those out.  As we came out of the ride, the crowd was lined up for the parade and our group was separated. There were several guides looking out for us and they were great about rounding us all up.
> 
> We were escorted to our seats to watch the parade right in front of It's a Small World.  After several days of walking, I was very excited about having a place to sit! They passed out hot chocolate in the holiday souvenir cups and yummy gingerbread cookies.  We were also given a neat pin. We were at the very end of the parade and did get a little extra attention from some of the walking characters.  It was really neat to see the performers stay in character right up until they went behind the gates. The parade was very good and really put you in the holiday mood.  The whole tour was about 3 1/2 hours.  It went by very quickly though.
> 
> I felt like this was money very well spent and would do it again in a heartbeat!  There was really nothing negative to say about it.  All the guides were very friendly from check-in to making sure we were taken care of at the parade.  The girls and I will be talking about this for awhile!
> 
> We are now counting down the days until next year's Christmas cruise on the Magic!



Thank you so much for posting a review of the Holiday Tour!  It sounds wonderful and I cannot wait to go on it December 5th!


----------



## 707MickeyGirl

Yes - THANK YOU for posting a review of the tour! I'll be doing this tour with my granddaughter in just a few days and I'm so excited!


----------



## revwog1974

I was shopping today, looking for little things for my girl's Advent box when I happened upon these at the Dollar Store.  My older daughter said to me, "Mom, you're so weird." because I was excited.  But honestly, I hate the whining for flashy light toys in the evenings and we have 2 little girls in our party who will flip for light up princess bracelets.  Also, the Christmas packs of crayons and activities will be  perfect to toss in a backpack and bring out at dinner or maybe even in a really long line.  Ok, maybe my daughter is right, maybe I am weird.


----------



## southlake

Anyone have Santa's Schedule for the GCH for 2014?


----------



## hclifford

Sherry E said:


> *Lisa --*
> 
> So the race (combined with the first weekend of the official holiday season) was a success?  Since it's happening again next year in November, I am assuming that Disney had high hopes for it being a success before it even happened!
> 
> Did you find the crowds to be too big, or were they not that bad?



Just thought I would add my tidbit from being there last weekend. We had originally planned our inpromptu trip this weekend both because it worked with our schedule and because we figured it wouldn't be crowded.  However, the race did change that.  Saturday was definitely crowded, not as much as peak holiday season but still a bit harder to get around then expected.  There wasn't any incredibly long lines though (longer than one hour) with the exception of Radiator Springs and Space Mountain/Indy from time to time.  

Sunday was much better though, there was still some people but very manageable.  Lines, especially in the morning were pretty short, as most of the half marathon runners seemed to go back to their hotels to shower before coming into the park.  Also Sunday had much less kids (and strollers...the strollers, im assuming from tired racing kids on Saturday got to be a little bit much).  Mid-day it got a little bit busier but after the second parade it weaned off again and the evening crowds were pretty mellow.

I have to say, it was my first time experiencing the Jingle Cruise and the World of Color: Winter Dreams and both were the highlights of my trip.  They did a great job making holiday jokes to fit the decorations on the Jingle Cruise...we went at night and I think that was the best choice since the xmas lights made it more magical. Winter Dreams (though almost to focused on Frozen, as much as I love it) was spectacular...I appreciated the tidbits of old school Mickey xmas movies/shows they added and had a great time singing along to all the music!

It being my first time experiencing a weekend at Disney with a race going on I am not sure if its normal or not but the crowd (despite their being a decent amount of kids on Saturday) seemed to be of a more mature nature.  A lot of the people we met were great to talk to (me also being a runner I found much to chat about) and people seemed a bit more laid back.  And even the kids, though probably tired were some of the better behaved I have seen at Disneyland in the past couple years.


----------



## Sherry E

*revwog1974* -- The Dollar Stores (or the 99 Cents Only Store in my area) are treasure troves of amazing finds, aren't they?  I am often shocked by the great stuff they have for such low prices!






southlake said:


> Anyone have Santa's Schedule for the GCH for 2014?



*southlake --*

The schedule probably won't be posted until Santa appears at the hotel (which will be Thanksgiving), or maybe shortly before.  I am guessing it will be the same as or very similar to last year's schedule, give or take a few minutes -- and you can find the 2013 schedule *HERE* -- but the giant gingerbread house and hot chocolate counter coming to the GCH lobby this year might affect that somehow.  We'll find out next week!






hclifford said:


> Just thought I would add my tidbit from being there last weekend. We had originally planned our inpromptu trip this weekend both because it worked with our schedule and because we figured it wouldn't be crowded.  However, the race did change that.  Saturday was definitely crowded, not as much as peak holiday season but still a bit harder to get around then expected.  There wasn't any incredibly long lines though (longer than one hour) with the exception of Radiator Springs and Space Mountain/Indy from time to time.
> 
> Sunday was much better though, there was still some people but very manageable.  Lines, especially in the morning were pretty short, as most of the half marathon runners seemed to go back to their hotels to shower before coming into the park.  Also Sunday had much less kids (and strollers...the strollers, im assuming from tired racing kids on Saturday got to be a little bit much).  Mid-day it got a little bit busier but after the second parade it weaned off again and the evening crowds were pretty mellow.
> 
> I have to say, it was my first time experiencing the Jingle Cruise and the World of Color: Winter Dreams and both were the highlights of my trip.  They did a great job making holiday jokes to fit the decorations on the Jingle Cruise...we went at night and I think that was the best choice since the xmas lights made it more magical. Winter Dreams (though almost to focused on Frozen, as much as I love it) was spectacular...I appreciated the tidbits of old school Mickey xmas movies/shows they added and had a great time singing along to all the music!
> 
> It being my first time experiencing a weekend at Disney with a race going on I am not sure if its normal or not but the crowd (despite their being a decent amount of kids on Saturday) seemed to be of a more mature nature.  A lot of the people we met were great to talk to (me also being a runner I found much to chat about) and people seemed a bit more laid back.  And even the kids, though probably tired were some of the better behaved I have seen at Disneyland in the past couple years.



*hclifford --*

Thank you so much for the info!  I appreciate it, since the marathon is happening again next year at the same time, and people will be wondering what the crowds and overall situation will be like. This year was uncharted territory as far as having a marathon on the first weekend of the holiday season and we had no idea what to expect.

It sounds like it was definitely very crowded at times, but not unbearable in general.

I can't wait to ride the new and improved Jingle Cruise and see it in person!  I rode the minimally decorated version last year, and I never thought Disney would go all out with it and make it bigger and more holiday-ish, but they obviously have!  I am a sucker for a holiday overlay, so I know I will love it.  I already love what I have seen of it!  I like the concept of the animals getting into the stash of decorations and supplies and scattering them about.  I think it's hilarious.


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

So our Comcast was installed yesterday and I have been recording Hallmark like crazy 

One more day and we leave for our trip!!!


----------



## mlnbabies

Sailorwife said:


> This is my first attempt at writing a trip report so we will see how it goes!  I wish I could post some pictures but my post count is not high enough.  I guess I need to do more posting and less lurking!
> 
> 
> I was traveling with my DD17 and DN15. We did the 2:55 tour.  We checked in at the Guided Tours booth about 2:40.  At check-in, we were given pins with our names on them. We were asked to wear them on our left shoulder so we could be identified as a part of the tour.
> 
> 
> We were given audio receivers to wear around our necks and headphones.  Hint: You can use your own earbuds, if you prefer.  The girls usually are not caught without their earbuds but on this occasion they had left them in the room.  The ear phones just hook over one ear or you can ask for a double headset.
> 
> We had a group of about 9 people.  It was just about the right size group.  Our tour guide was Maria.  She was very sweet and very well-spoken.  We started out going over to CA.  They took us in a side gate.  Maria talked about the decorations on Buena Vista Street and the Christmas tree.  She pointed out several things I would have never noticed.  We then went to the candy shop and were given a yummy treat.  A marshmallow dipped in caramel and chocolate.  It was delicious.  I ate mine and DDs.  She is not a fan of marshmallows so her loss!
> 
> We then went back over to DL.  Maria gave us some history on how the Christmas tree is put together and some of Walts wishes that are still important in decorating for the holidays.  We then headed over to Adventureland.  One issue we ran into was the parade was ending and the crowds on Main Street were very heavy.  It was a little difficult to keep up but we worked as a group to keep track of everyone.  Our 1st ride was Jingle Cruise and I loved it!  We went in the exit and waited for just a few minutes for our boat. Our boat Captain was very good with the jokes.  I am a sucker for corny jokes.  I was laughing the entire time and the girls were just looking at me weird.  Luckily, I am used to that!  I dont have anything to compare it to but I thought there were quite a few decorations worked into the ride.
> 
> From Adventureland we headed to New Orleans Square.  Maria told us about the history of New Orleans Square and pointed out several details about the decorations.  It was interesting to stop and look at things we probably would have just walked right by on our own.  Next, we went to the Haunted Mansion Holiday.  The Haunted Mansion is one of my favorite rides so I was excited to get to see the holiday overlay.  The ride was very crowded.  We went in the exit and entered the stretching room with another group.  When we came out the other side, it was kind of a madhouse and we were all separated.  The girls and I hopped on the ride and thoroughly enjoyed it.  The attention to detail is amazing.  We were able to quickly assemble our group again at the end of the ride.
> 
> We stopped for a comfort break about this time and were able to get some water at a nearby cart.  The girls had to have what surely was at least their    5th bucket of popcorn this trip.  They loved the popcorn.  (We were able to get a Santa Mickey bucket!)
> 
> Fantasyland was our next stop. Its a Small World was our last ride.  We again went in the exit and were waiting for our boat when the façade was lit up with the Christmas lights.  It was truly an amazing sight.  We hopped on our boat and enjoyed the holiday overlay of this ride.  We always have fun identifying the countries as we go.  My husband works in Nigeria so after visiting him a few times, we have become familiar with a lot of African customs and it is fun to pick some of those out.  As we came out of the ride, the crowd was lined up for the parade and our group was separated. There were several guides looking out for us and they were great about rounding us all up.
> 
> We were escorted to our seats to watch the parade right in front of It's a Small World.  After several days of walking, I was very excited about having a place to sit! They passed out hot chocolate in the holiday souvenir cups and yummy gingerbread cookies.  We were also given a neat pin. We were at the very end of the parade and did get a little extra attention from some of the walking characters.  It was really neat to see the performers stay in character right up until they went behind the gates. The parade was very good and really put you in the holiday mood.  The whole tour was about 3 1/2 hours.  It went by very quickly though.
> 
> I felt like this was money very well spent and would do it again in a heartbeat!  There was really nothing negative to say about it.  All the guides were very friendly from check-in to making sure we were taken care of at the parade.  The girls and I will be talking about this for awhile!
> 
> We are now counting down the days until next year's Christmas cruise on the Magic!



Thanks so much for the report! I would love to do this but we are only there for 2 days. This really makes me want to do this.


----------



## Sherry E

*New Parks Blog:*

*"Disneyland Resort Entertainment Team Shares Their Favorite Festive Feature for its a small world Holiday" -- Disney Parks Blog; posted on November 17th, 2014 by Shannon Swanson, Public Relations Manager, Disneyland Resort*

​

*New in Peppermint Pandemonium/Holiday Hoopla sightings/reports:



1.  The Junk Food Guy says that he really likes the Limited Time Cinnamon Sugar Pringles Tortillas;

2.  The Consumerist has just now discovered Christmas Candy Corn (specifically, Brach's Candy Cane Corn);

3.  (Courtesy of The Impulsive Buy) Kemps has put out two seasonal flavors of frozen yogurt:  Cinnamon and Peppermint Bark Moose Tracks;

4.  Red Velvet Peeps (dipped in cream-flavored fudge)  ;

5.  Hot Cocoa and Cream Peeps (dipped in white fudge)  ; and

6.  Hostess Cherry Chocodile Twinkies!!*



​

*It's time to start the "Hotel Decorations Watch"!!   Last year, the first signs of the decorations at the 3 Disneyland Resort hotels appeared 9 days before Thanksgiving.  

And tomorrow -- Tuesday, November 18th -- will be 9 days before Thanksgiving this year.  If nothing appears at the hotels tomorrow I would expect decorations to start popping up on Wednesday, and certainly by Friday.

Anyone who happens to be heading to DLR in the next couple of days and can check the hotels, please report back to us on what you see!  I am especially curious about these things:

1.  Are there any signs of the giant gingerbread house in the Grand Californian Hotel lobby?  Is anything being set up or built somewhere that looks like it will be the site of the house?;

2.  Is the fake gingerbread Castle back in the lobby of the Disneyland Hotel Fantasy Tower?;

3.  Are the "interesting" sea-themed decorations back on the Paradise Pier Hotel tree this year (complete with all of that clunky sea-themed stuff underneath it), or has the décor been toned down a wee bit?;

4.  Even though Santa Claus won't appear at the hotels until Thanksgiving, is his meet and greet schedule up at the hotels yet?;

5.  Are the wicker (or whatever they are made of) reindeer back in front of the Grand Californian entrance (Disneyland Drive side)?; and

6.  Does Storytellers Café have a gingerbread house again?



I am mainly curious to know the date that any decorations are first spotted.  This year I can tell people that the hotels were decorated 9 days before Thanksgiving in 2013.  Next year I want to be able to tell people that the first signs of hotel décor were reported on _________, 2014!!!

Let us know if you see something!*





DisneyJamieCA said:


> So our Comcast was installed yesterday and I have been recording Hallmark like crazy
> 
> One more day and we leave for our trip!!!



*Jamie --*

 Free from the clutches of AT&T!!!  I don't know what time of day your Comcast was installed, but I know that at least 2 or 3 of the movies on the list I posted a few days ago have aired between yesterday and today.  _Let it Snow_ and _Snow Bride_ have both been on.  I think that _A Bride for Christmas_ has been on as well.

I can't believe your trip is already here!  Wow, time flies!  I can still remember when you left and then returned from your trip _last_ year, and how your trip seemed to be over very quickly.  And now, here we are and a new trip is about to begin for you!

Keep checking the GCH lobby for early signs of the giant gingerbread house!





​


----------



## mershell

Sherry E said:


> Hi, *Michelle*!
> 
> Disney doesn't announce the narrators of the CP beforehand -- except for in 2012, when they ran it for 20 nights and offered more people a chance to see it -- but the rumors of the narrators usually trickle out online (on forums such as these) a few weeks in advance.
> 
> This time around the (unconfirmed, unofficial) rumor is that Beau Bridges will be narrating both nights of the CP this year.  Last year's rumor of Blair Underwood and Kurt Russell turned out to be true, so I am guessing that Beau Bridges will end up narrating this year.
> 
> Yes, the actual fold-up chairs -- which you will see set up in front of the stage in Town Square -- are very limited, and are for invited guests, VIPs, Disney family members, Club 33 members, etc.  I think that people who take the expensive VIP tour may have a shot at getting seats as well.  Many of the people who attend the CP have been doing so for years or even decades.
> 
> There are a few extra benches for non-invited guests that are set up around the perimeter of Town Square, but they are limited and people snap them up right away.  There are literally people who will sit on those benches and wait all day long, just to keep the seat.
> 
> Everyone else (the civilians!) who wants to watch Candlelight has to stand.
> 
> The Ceremonies usually begin at 5:30 p.m. and 8 p.m.  People who wish to view the 8 p.m. performance are allowed to begin lining up about 90 minutes beforehand -- or even sooner, in some cases.  Last year I was waiting for performance #2 while the first performance was still happening.  The Cast Members will direct you where to line up.  You stand there on Main Street for a while, until the first performance is over, and then the CMs move you up to Town Square, and they keep filling in the roped areas around Town Square with spectators.
> 
> I don't know if the CMs will allow waiting for the first performance 90 minutes in advance -- possibly not -- but there will be all sorts of people hovering and lurking around Town Square, waiting for the CMs to open up the designated waiting area.
> 
> I stood on the right side -- facing the stage -- last year.  I was sandwiched in between all of the other spectators and those previously mentioned benches on which people had camped out all day!  I didn't get a bench, but there were people packed into them and my leg kept banging into the bench.
> 
> The narrator's podium is on the right when you face the stage.  However, the further back in the crowd you are, the less you'll see of the narrator.  And if you get up too close on the right-hand side you might end up looking at the back of the narrator a bit.  So, in a way, it almost might be better to get on the left-hand side and move up as close as you can, so you can just look straight at the narrator's face.
> 
> I also had seats back in 2012, during the 20-night run, and it was a far better experience than standing!  That is for sure!  The Ceremony is beautiful.  The setting is intimate and haunting.  The music is moving.  It's really a wonderful experience if you love Christmas music and are not bothered by the religious nature of the Ceremony.



Thanks so much for the great info.  Much much appreciated


----------



## egritz

tksbaskets said:


> Hope the baby slept well (and momma did too).  Thanks for the info on and Anna and Elsa FP.  I hadn't heard that.



He has been sleeping pretty well, I wasn't sure if all the stimulation would make him wired or crash. Last night he was asleep for the night before 8pm (a first in his short life) and he slept all the way until 1:15!  of course he didn't want to go to back to sleep so I was up with him until 2:40, and then again at 3:30 to nurse him (back to sleep quickly that time), but I can't complain 

Sherry, I'm not sure if you've heard this, but yesterday as we were stuck trying to exit DL just before the parade stopped, I heard a CM tell another visitor that the employee schedule shows the Holiday Season until FEBRUARY 6th!  The other visitor and I commented that it seemed strange, she agreed, but said that is what is on the employee schedules.

I'll try to post a re-cap of our day in DCA in a bit.


----------



## revwog1974

Can anyone tell me anything about the Christmas Mickey/Minnie ear options available at the parks? Are things such as that likely to be sold out by the week of Christmas?


----------



## egritz

We spent today in DCA. Crowds were very manageable about 95% of the time. I was glad to be in DCA today though, WOW the lines to get into DL appeared REALLY long before park opening. They were all way past the monorail tracks and it looked like they were lined up at every gate.

I went directly for FP at RSR and at 10:09 our return time was 12:05. We finally made it over to Viva Navidad (never did last year) and got pictures with Mickey and Minnie.  DD is barely 40" so we have been trying to enjoy a few rides previously unavailable to her. She chickened out of TT, but rode Soarin' (didn't want to go a second time with DH), Jumpin' Jellyfish, and LOVED the Golden Zephyr. Saw Sulley, Buzz, Woody, and Jessie, and Doc McStuffins (DD3 has never seen the show, but wanted to meet her anyway, lol) but the Incredibles eluded us today, will try again on Wednesday. We also ended up staying for the Pixar Parade. It is fun touring DL/DCA with a cute little baby, the characters love playing with him and dancers in the parade came over to check him out too. We also had more people from the parade interact with us than ever before, and Woody imitated the way I was dancing with the baby's arms.

We didn't get on TSMM at all, the wait was too long, so we are trying to figure out our morning game plan for Wednesday when we'll be starting the day in DCA again.

I tried to write out what we did all day long, but I honestly can't remember, too tired! I will have to wait to look at the pictures from my camera & the PPP card to figure out the timing of everything.  I have always gotten and loved the PPP card, but it is especially useful this trip since my hands are usually full with one of the kids. I'm not taking nearly as many photos as last year, but I think I'm enjoying myself more just "being" in the experience and not obsessing over every little detail like I did last December.

Tomorrow is MM at DL at 9am. Trying to prep everything tonight so we can jet out of here in the morning. DD has no interest in any of the FL rides so we are going to hit Tomorrowland first thing instead. Right now I'm glad to have 5 day PH tickets (and 5 full days at that, this is our longest trip ever to DL). we are so much slower with 2 kids and no grandparents, and later opening times, it is going to take us the full 5 days to hit everything we want to do!


----------



## Sherry E

egritz said:


> He has been sleeping pretty well, I wasn't sure if all the stimulation would make him wired or crash. Last night he was asleep for the night before 8pm (a first in his short life) and he slept all the way until 1:15!  of course he didn't want to go to back to sleep so I was up with him until 2:40, and then again at 3:30 to nurse him (back to sleep quickly that time), but I can't complain
> 
> Sherry, I'm not sure if you've heard this, but yesterday as we were stuck trying to exit DL just before the parade stopped, I heard a CM tell another visitor that the employee schedule shows the Holiday Season until FEBRUARY 6th!  The other visitor and I commented that it seemed strange, she agreed, but said that is what is on the employee schedules.
> 
> I'll try to post a re-cap of our day in DCA in a bit.



*egritz --* 

I wonder if the CM had a schedule with a mistake on it.  The holiday season has been publicly advertised as lasting through January 6th, but the odd thing is that the Olaf ice rink and the Winter Village in DTD are/were showing on the DTD website as being open until February 22nd?  That is doubly strange, because if/when this _Frozen_ madness invades Hollywood Land just before Christmas, it is supposed to last until early May and include an ice rink.  So why would the ice rink in DTD stay open 1-1/2 months longer than it should be open when there would also be a rink in Hollywood Land that's open until May?  

Another odd thing is that Haunted Mansion Holiday -- which would normally be open until the end of the holiday season and then shut down -- is apparently going to be open through January 11th (a Sunday) and closing on 1/12/15, which is not what Disney advertised or originally said.

So I am confused by the whole thing -- what's starting when, and where it will be, and for how long?! 


Thank you again for reporting in and letting us know how things are going in the parks!  I know that people appreciate the live reports.




​




revwog1974 said:


> Can anyone tell me anything about the Christmas Mickey/Minnie ear options available at the parks? Are things such as that likely to be sold out by the week of Christmas?



*revwog1974 --*

*Jamie/DisneyJamieCA* posted these photos of current merchandise, the last of which features something that appears to be a pair of very interesting ears -- *HERE*.  (Those are ears, right?)


This post features merchandise from 2013, but from what I have seen and heard, most of these ears in the first few photos are at DLR again this year -- *HERE*.


In the past I've seen all sorts of ears -- Jack Skellington Mickey ears, gingerbread Mickey with peppermint candy-swirled ears, reindeer ears, etc.

I would expect that, this year, there will be some sort of crazy Mickey-Olaf hybrid ears or something.

I think that sometimes some of the merchandise (including ears) can sell out by Christmas week.  Certain items are "hot" items -- like the Santa Mickey nutcrackers a couple of years ago -- and they catch on right away, flying off the shelves.  

I think that, because ears are available in so many shops around DLR, you should have a lot of options of places to look for them (including World of Disney and the assorted hotel gift shops).  

Disney tends to order their merchandise shipments early, and then not reorder anything after a certain point in the season, which is why a lot of things seem to disappear by the end of the holidays.  I don't _think_ you'd have a problem finding the ears -- except the ones in Jamie's photo may be a hot item -- but there's no telling what will happen.


----------



## liesel

Sherry E said:


> *Lisa --*
> 
> So the race (combined with the first weekend of the official holiday season) was a success?  Since it's happening again next year in November, I am assuming that Disney had high hopes for it being a success before it even happened!
> 
> Did you find the crowds to be too big, or were they not that bad?



Saturday was definitely busy, but we managed with FPs.  I'm glad we had FPs for HMH since the wait was 45-60 minutes in the early afternoon.  ST and Space were an hour, POTC 30 minutes, Jingle Cruise about 20 (but we were there when POTC closed down so I'm sure that impacted their line).  We didn't make rope drop because we were busy at the race expo so that delayed us a bit.  The usual touring pattern of a runner is to leave the parks in the early evening on Saturday and head into the parks later Sunday after racing, showering, and possibly napping so I'm sure Sunday morning had much lighter crowds.  Places that serve pasta and pizza tend to be more crowded Saturday evening as well.  We were in the parks very briefly on Sunday and heard that the weather also impacted the quiet morning.  It was very windy!  After running a half marathon in the wind I had no desire to spend much time outside so a few other runners might have felt the same way.

We had lunch at Storyteller's and walking through GCH I heard 2 CMs discuss how much quieter it was compared to other race weekends.  It was a smaller race than the others.  It looks like next year they will be expanding the race and adding a 10K and possibly a challenge.  This year it was expo Friday and Saturday with racing Saturday and Sunday.  Next year it will most likely be expo Thursday, Friday and Saturday, with races Friday, and Saturday, and Sunday.  That will increase the crowds.  It will be more important to book hotel rooms early if anyone is planning on that weekend, especially if you want to stay onsite.  Runners are a friendly group and it is always fun to meet up with fellow runners in the parks.


----------



## krispin41

So excited to hear about your experience! I will be taking this tour on 12/12! 



Sailorwife said:


> This is my first attempt at writing a trip report so we will see how it goes!  I wish I could post some pictures but my post count is not high enough.  I guess I need to do more posting and less lurking!
> 
> 
> I was traveling with my DD17 and DN15. We did the 2:55 tour.  We checked in at the Guided Tours booth about 2:40.  At check-in, we were given pins with our names on them. We were asked to wear them on our left shoulder so we could be identified as a part of the tour.
> 
> 
> We were given audio receivers to wear around our necks and headphones.  Hint: You can use your own earbuds, if you prefer.  The girls usually are not caught without their earbuds but on this occasion they had left them in the room.  The ear phones just hook over one ear or you can ask for a double headset.
> 
> We had a group of about 9 people.  It was just about the right size group.  Our tour guide was Maria.  She was very sweet and very well-spoken.  We started out going over to CA.  They took us in a side gate.  Maria talked about the decorations on Buena Vista Street and the Christmas tree.  She pointed out several things I would have never noticed.  We then went to the candy shop and were given a yummy treat.  A marshmallow dipped in caramel and chocolate.  It was delicious.  I ate mine and DDs.  She is not a fan of marshmallows so her loss!
> 
> We then went back over to DL.  Maria gave us some history on how the Christmas tree is put together and some of Walts wishes that are still important in decorating for the holidays.  We then headed over to Adventureland.  One issue we ran into was the parade was ending and the crowds on Main Street were very heavy.  It was a little difficult to keep up but we worked as a group to keep track of everyone.  Our 1st ride was Jingle Cruise and I loved it!  We went in the exit and waited for just a few minutes for our boat. Our boat Captain was very good with the jokes.  I am a sucker for corny jokes.  I was laughing the entire time and the girls were just looking at me weird.  Luckily, I am used to that!  I dont have anything to compare it to but I thought there were quite a few decorations worked into the ride.
> 
> From Adventureland we headed to New Orleans Square.  Maria told us about the history of New Orleans Square and pointed out several details about the decorations.  It was interesting to stop and look at things we probably would have just walked right by on our own.  Next, we went to the Haunted Mansion Holiday.  The Haunted Mansion is one of my favorite rides so I was excited to get to see the holiday overlay.  The ride was very crowded.  We went in the exit and entered the stretching room with another group.  When we came out the other side, it was kind of a madhouse and we were all separated.  The girls and I hopped on the ride and thoroughly enjoyed it.  The attention to detail is amazing.  We were able to quickly assemble our group again at the end of the ride.
> 
> We stopped for a comfort break about this time and were able to get some water at a nearby cart.  The girls had to have what surely was at least their    5th bucket of popcorn this trip.  They loved the popcorn.  (We were able to get a Santa Mickey bucket!)
> 
> Fantasyland was our next stop. Its a Small World was our last ride.  We again went in the exit and were waiting for our boat when the façade was lit up with the Christmas lights.  It was truly an amazing sight.  We hopped on our boat and enjoyed the holiday overlay of this ride.  We always have fun identifying the countries as we go.  My husband works in Nigeria so after visiting him a few times, we have become familiar with a lot of African customs and it is fun to pick some of those out.  As we came out of the ride, the crowd was lined up for the parade and our group was separated. There were several guides looking out for us and they were great about rounding us all up.
> 
> We were escorted to our seats to watch the parade right in front of It's a Small World.  After several days of walking, I was very excited about having a place to sit! They passed out hot chocolate in the holiday souvenir cups and yummy gingerbread cookies.  We were also given a neat pin. We were at the very end of the parade and did get a little extra attention from some of the walking characters.  It was really neat to see the performers stay in character right up until they went behind the gates. The parade was very good and really put you in the holiday mood.  The whole tour was about 3 1/2 hours.  It went by very quickly though.
> 
> I felt like this was money very well spent and would do it again in a heartbeat!  There was really nothing negative to say about it.  All the guides were very friendly from check-in to making sure we were taken care of at the parade.  The girls and I will be talking about this for awhile!
> 
> We are now counting down the days until next year's Christmas cruise on the Magic!








Not going to lie, I am excited about those light up things too!! I usually pick up some gow in the dark goodies...and will probably hit the dollar store this year again, since I am traveling solo, will pick some up to give out as well. 




revwog1974 said:


> I was shopping today, looking for little things for my girl's Advent box when I happened upon these at the Dollar Store.  My older daughter said to me, "Mom, you're so weird." because I was excited.  But honestly, I hate the whining for flashy light toys in the evenings and we have 2 little girls in our party who will flip for light up princess bracelets.  Also, the Christmas packs of crayons and activities will be  perfect to toss in a backpack and bring out at dinner or maybe even in a really long line.  Ok, maybe my daughter is right, maybe I am weird.









I just ordered the red and green Minnie headband from the Disney Store online. I find the headbands fit me best, and I wanted to make sure I had a pair...but who knows I may pick up another hat/ears while I am there. 




Sherry E said:


> *egritz --*
> 
> I wonder if the CM had a schedule with a mistake on it.  The holiday season has been publicly advertised as lasting through January 6th, but the odd thing is that the Olaf ice rink and the Winter Village in DTD are/were showing on the DTD website as being open until February 22nd?  That is doubly strange, because if/when this _Frozen_ madness invades Hollywood Land just before Christmas, it is supposed to last until early May and include an ice rink.  So why would the ice rink in DTD stay open 1-1/2 months longer than it should be open when there would also be a rink in Hollywood Land that's open until May?
> 
> Another odd thing is that Haunted Mansion Holiday -- which would normally be open until the end of the holiday season and then shut down -- is apparently going to be open through January 11th (a Sunday) and closing on 1/12/15, which is not what Disney advertised or originally said.
> 
> So I am confused by the whole thing -- what's starting when, and where it will be, and for how long?!
> 
> 
> Thank you again for reporting in and letting us know how things are going in the parks!  I know that people appreciate the live reports.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *revwog1974 --*
> 
> *Jamie/DisneyJamieCA* posted these photos of current merchandise, the last of which features something that appears to be a pair of very interesting ears -- *HERE*.  (Those are ears, right?)
> 
> 
> This post features merchandise from 2013, but from what I have seen and heard, most of these ears in the first few photos are at DLR again this year -- *HERE*.
> 
> 
> In the past I've seen all sorts of ears -- Jack Skellington Mickey ears, gingerbread Mickey with peppermint candy-swirled ears, reindeer ears, etc.
> 
> I would expect that, this year, there will be some sort of crazy Mickey-Olaf hybrid ears or something.
> 
> I think that sometimes some of the merchandise (including ears) can sell out by Christmas week.  Certain items are "hot" items -- like the Santa Mickey nutcrackers a couple of years ago -- and they catch on right away, flying off the shelves.
> 
> I think that, because ears are available in so many shops around DLR, you should have a lot of options of places to look for them (including World of Disney and the assorted hotel gift shops).
> 
> Disney tends to order their merchandise shipments early, and then not reorder anything after a certain point in the season, which is why a lot of things seem to disappear by the end of the holidays.  I don't _think_ you'd have a problem finding the ears -- except the ones in Jamie's photo may be a hot item -- but there's no telling what will happen.


----------



## Disney127

maleficent55 said:


> Disney127: wondering who Tinkerbelle had with her in Pixie Hollow? My daughter loves all of them but just curious who it might be around this time.



It was Silvermist at Pixie Hollow with Tink.  There was no line up at all at around 10 am - even the cast member mentioned that it was very quiet.







We had a late start at DL today - 11:15 am.  Headed straight for gate 14 and got right in.  All the other lines had about 15-20 people waiting.  Got FP for Space Mtn - stand by was around 45 mins.  Lined up to meet Baymax and Hero - 1/2 hour wait but before it was our turn, Baymax had to go re-charge.  Then off to Innoventions to check out Thor and Iron Man.  Rode Space Mtn and visited Jingle Jamboree.  Minnie, Pluto and Goofy were dressed in their Christmas attire and mingling around.  We had a 2:30 lunch reservation at Big Thunder BBQ.  Have always wanted to try this place but I think that once is enough for us.  Great service but food was okay and we couldn't eat that much.  After that, we went over to DCA.  Wandered around the stores, watched Red Car Trolley News Boys and the lighting of the Christmas tree.  Watched the Pixar Parade again - this is one of our favorite parades because we love Toy Story.  Then it was a walk on to Flik's Flyers and a 10 minute wait for Screamin'.  Also walked onto Little Mermaid.  Enjoyed all the lighting on Route 66.  For this trip, it seems that we are enjoying DCA more due to more open spaces.  It doesn't feel as crowded and congested as DL.  DL in the mornings are great but around noon, sometimes it seems to be wall to wall people - on the pathways in Adventureland, Tomorrowland and New Orleans Square, on the rides and in the stores.  We were hoping for a quieter time the week before Thanksgiving but I guess that this is the way it is nowadays.  We are still having fun even with all the people. But I am glad that we are here for the week and have APs so that we can take our time.  Tomorrow is the Holiday tour, looking forward to this!


----------



## tksbaskets

*Sailorwife* Great recap of the Holiday Tour.  Now I'm really bummed that I didn't book it early enough. 



egritz said:


> He has been sleeping pretty well, I wasn't sure if all the stimulation would make him wired or crash. Last night he was asleep for the night before 8pm (a first in his short life) and he slept all the way until 1:15!  of course he didn't want to go to back to sleep so I was up with him until 2:40, and then again at 3:30 to nurse him (back to sleep quickly that time), but I can't complain
> 
> Sherry, I'm not sure if you've heard this, but yesterday as we were stuck trying to exit DL just before the parade stopped, I heard a CM tell another visitor that the employee schedule shows the Holiday Season until FEBRUARY 6th!  The other visitor and I commented that it seemed strange, she agreed, but said that is what is on the employee schedules.
> 
> I'll try to post a re-cap of our day in DCA in a bit.



Good to hear the little one is sleeping well.  Your update was great too.  Keep 'em coming.

TK


----------



## dec2009mama

Sailorwife said:


> This is my first attempt at writing a trip report so we will see how it goes!  I wish I could post some pictures but my post count is not high enough.  I guess I need to do more posting and less lurking!
> 
> 
> I was traveling with my DD17 and DN15. We did the 2:55 tour.  We checked in at the Guided Tours booth about 2:40.  At check-in, we were given pins with our names on them. We were asked to wear them on our left shoulder so we could be identified as a part of the tour.
> 
> 
> We were given audio receivers to wear around our necks and headphones.  Hint: You can use your own earbuds, if you prefer.  The girls usually are not caught without their earbuds but on this occasion they had left them in the room.  The ear phones just hook over one ear or you can ask for a double headset.
> 
> We had a group of about 9 people.  It was just about the right size group.  Our tour guide was Maria.  She was very sweet and very well-spoken.  We started out going over to CA.  They took us in a side gate.  Maria talked about the decorations on Buena Vista Street and the Christmas tree.  She pointed out several things I would have never noticed.  We then went to the candy shop and were given a yummy treat.  A marshmallow dipped in caramel and chocolate.  It was delicious.  I ate mine and DDs.  She is not a fan of marshmallows so her loss!
> 
> We then went back over to DL.  Maria gave us some history on how the Christmas tree is put together and some of Walts wishes that are still important in decorating for the holidays.  We then headed over to Adventureland.  One issue we ran into was the parade was ending and the crowds on Main Street were very heavy.  It was a little difficult to keep up but we worked as a group to keep track of everyone.  Our 1st ride was Jingle Cruise and I loved it!  We went in the exit and waited for just a few minutes for our boat. Our boat Captain was very good with the jokes.  I am a sucker for corny jokes.  I was laughing the entire time and the girls were just looking at me weird.  Luckily, I am used to that!  I dont have anything to compare it to but I thought there were quite a few decorations worked into the ride.
> 
> From Adventureland we headed to New Orleans Square.  Maria told us about the history of New Orleans Square and pointed out several details about the decorations.  It was interesting to stop and look at things we probably would have just walked right by on our own.  Next, we went to the Haunted Mansion Holiday.  The Haunted Mansion is one of my favorite rides so I was excited to get to see the holiday overlay.  The ride was very crowded.  We went in the exit and entered the stretching room with another group.  When we came out the other side, it was kind of a madhouse and we were all separated.  The girls and I hopped on the ride and thoroughly enjoyed it.  The attention to detail is amazing.  We were able to quickly assemble our group again at the end of the ride.
> 
> We stopped for a comfort break about this time and were able to get some water at a nearby cart.  The girls had to have what surely was at least their    5th bucket of popcorn this trip.  They loved the popcorn.  (We were able to get a Santa Mickey bucket!)
> 
> Fantasyland was our next stop. Its a Small World was our last ride.  We again went in the exit and were waiting for our boat when the façade was lit up with the Christmas lights.  It was truly an amazing sight.  We hopped on our boat and enjoyed the holiday overlay of this ride.  We always have fun identifying the countries as we go.  My husband works in Nigeria so after visiting him a few times, we have become familiar with a lot of African customs and it is fun to pick some of those out.  As we came out of the ride, the crowd was lined up for the parade and our group was separated. There were several guides looking out for us and they were great about rounding us all up.
> 
> We were escorted to our seats to watch the parade right in front of It's a Small World.  After several days of walking, I was very excited about having a place to sit! They passed out hot chocolate in the holiday souvenir cups and yummy gingerbread cookies.  We were also given a neat pin. We were at the very end of the parade and did get a little extra attention from some of the walking characters.  It was really neat to see the performers stay in character right up until they went behind the gates. The parade was very good and really put you in the holiday mood.  The whole tour was about 3 1/2 hours.  It went by very quickly though.
> 
> I felt like this was money very well spent and would do it again in a heartbeat!  There was really nothing negative to say about it.  All the guides were very friendly from check-in to making sure we were taken care of at the parade.  The girls and I will be talking about this for awhile!
> 
> We are now counting down the days until next year's Christmas cruise on the Magic!



Thank you for your review of the tour -- we are booked for 12/5 -- i hope its worth the $$ we paid esp b/c DS is 5

Can't wait!


----------



## crystal1313

I have a friend at the parks and he posted a photo of the gingerbread house at the DLH.  Wonder if the one in the Grand is up now?


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

Yes Sherry, that is an ears hat. I know from a friend who was just there, they also have the red/green sequin Minnie headband ears. I'll update if there are more holiday styles I see.

I watched Hitched for the Holidays this morning. And I have Snow Bride set to record, along with a bunch of others, including the new ones for this year (well as far as the guide goes for now).

Our boarding passes are printed and I need to pack, but otherwise we are ready to go. I will take pictures of the GCH lobby if anything is up tomorrow when we get there 

Thanks again for this thread! I can't believe it's trip time!


----------



## mom2rtk

DisneyJamieCA said:


> Yes Sherry, that is an ears hat. I know from a friend who was just there, they also have the red/green sequin Minnie headband ears. I'll update if there are more holiday styles I see.
> 
> I watched Hitched for the Holidays this morning. And I have Snow Bride set to record, along with a bunch of others, including the new ones for this year (well as far as the guide goes for now).
> 
> Our boarding passes are printed and I need to pack, but otherwise we are ready to go. I will take pictures of the GCH lobby if anything is up tomorrow when we get there
> 
> Thanks again for this thread! I can't believe it's trip time!



Have a great trip. Can't wait to see more photos of Holidays 2014!


----------



## kylie71

Jamie:   Have a Magical trip!!   Looking forward to your report on the GC decorations!
We are now 8 days out, and I am getting Super Excited!!!  

Safe travels!


--Lori


----------



## Sherry E

*Jamie* -- Don't miss recording _The Christmas Ornament_, _The Most Wonderful Time of the Year_, _Let it Snow_ and _A Very Merry Mix-Up_, all of which are airing over the course of the next few days.  They are 100 times better than some of this year's new ones!

Have a great trip!



​


I'll be back in a short bit to comment on recent posts that have come in, but I just had to give a quick Hallmark movie review/commentary for my other Hallmark Christmas movie-watchin' peeps out there...

_*Angels and Ornaments*_ (which I finally just watched this morning) ...... 

What a special little movie this was/is.  Its is not a comedic romantic story, and it has a bit more of a serious tone (though not in a depressing, somber way), but it is wonderful.  It has a couple of slow sections in it, and it takes some patience to get through those slower moments.  Plus, the Harold character (who, for some reason, reminds me of Matthew Broderick) is a bit quirky -- and he takes some getting used to.  Also, the woman's singing voice (which we get to hear quite often) is merely pleasant, but not great -- although the music in the movie is beautiful.

But if you can stick through the slower moments, the awkwardness of Harold and the not-great singing voice of the lead actress, the movie pays off overall.  I guess that I must not have been expecting much from it because I was not thrilled with _Northpole_, nor was I thrilled with _One Starry Christmas_, and I was not tremendously impressed with _A Cookie Cutter Christmas_.  So when a certain twist/development in _Angels and Ornaments_ began to reveal itself mid-way through, I was actually surprised!  It wasn't a _smack-you-in-the-face_ sort of twist like in _The Sixth Sense_ or anything, but it was a nice subtle development that I didn't see coming because I was thinking the movie would go in a different direction.

Much like _The Christmas Ornament_ from last year, _Angels and Ornaments_ is a quiet movie that kind of grew on me as it went along, and I wasn't sure what my ultimate feeling would be... but I ended up liking all of the lead characters -- even awkward Harold -- and by the end of the movie I decided I loved it!!

So, my current rankings of the 2014 Hallmark movies (and there are still 8 more new ones coming up through December 14th) are:

1.  _Nine Lives of Christmas_; 
2.  _Angels and Ornaments_ (this would have tied with _Nine Lives_ for the #1 spot if it didn't have the slower moments in it);
3.  _A Cookie Cutter Christmas_ (A fairly distant 3rd place position, I should add -- it wasn't anywhere near as good -- for me and my tastes -- as the first 2 on the list, and it could have been a lot better);
4.  _One Starry Christmas_ (with different actors it could have been better -- and this one only gets a very slight edge over _Northpole_); and
5.  _Northpole_ (I neither loved nor hated this movie, but it was pretty to look at in certain spots and I think that a lot of other people might love it -- it was hyped and promoted too much and that annoyed me, but I think it would be a good family film... It seemed more like an ABC movie than a Hallmark movie to me).

​


----------



## OHBelle

Sherry E said:


> *disneygrandma --*
> 
> I think that _Northpole_ will be really great for kids.  It seems like one of those movies that I would expect to see on ABC or ABC Family.  It almost didn't seem Hallmark-esque to me.  It was cute -- not a favorite of mine at all, but cute.  I liked the pretty, sparkly scenes around the town, and the snowflake and all of that.
> 
> I watched _A Cookie Cutter Christmas_ and was not too impressed, though it seemed like the sort of movie I would/should normally like.  So I tried to give it a second chance and watch it again -- thinking that I would be more impressed on the second try -- and I felt the same way.  I don't know why it's not working for me, but it falls flat somewhere along the line.   It could be the actors -- some actors fit better into Hallmark's stories than others, and some actors have more chemistry with each other than others -- but it fell flat for me, compared to some of their movies that I really enjoy!  I loved a lot of movies from the 2013 crop of new ones, and, so far, I am not having the same luck with this year's movies, for the most part -- but there are still 9 more new ones coming up, including _Angels and Ornaments_ tonight, so I have hope!



I watched _Northpole_ last night.  Cute movie.  I enjoyed the scenery.  If I had little ones, I would definitely watch it with them. I see they will be doing a second one next year.

I watched _A Cookie Cutter Christmas_ a second time.  While I enjoyed the first viewing of it, it did not hold up well in a second viewing for me.  There are some movies I can watch multiple times and I thought this would be one.  It is not. 

Since my husband is out of town again this week, I think _Angels and Ornaments_ will be on the agenda for later today.  It looks like my type of movie, so I have high hopes for it.







Sherry E said:


> *Jamie* -- Don't miss recording _The Christmas Ornament_, _The Most Wonderful Time of the Year_, _Let it Snow_ and _A Very Merry Mix-Up_, all of which are airing over the course of the next few days.  They are 100 times better than some of the this year's new ones!
> 
> Have a great trip!




I agree with Sherry- those titles are better than the majority of the new ones so far this year!

Have a wonderful trip!!!









> So, my current rankings of the 2014 Hallmark movies (and there are still 8 more new ones coming up through December 14th) are:
> 
> 1.  _Nine Lives of Christmas_;
> 2.  _Angels and Ornaments_ (this would have tied with _Nine Lives_ for the #1 spot if it didn't have the slower moments in it);
> 3.  _A Cookie Cutter Christmas_ (A fairly distant 3rd place position, I should add -- it wasn't anywhere near as good -- for me and my tastes -- as the first 2 on the list, and it could have been a lot better);
> 4.  _One Starry Christmas_ (with different actors it could have been better -- and this one only gets a very slight edge over _Northpole_); and
> 5.  _Northpole_ (I neither loved nor hated this movie, but it was pretty to look at in certain spots and I think that a lot of other people might love it -- it was hyped and promoted too much and that annoyed me, but I think it would be a good family film... It seemed more like an ABC movie than a Hallmark movie to me).
> 
> ​



I will give my rankings after I see _Angels and Ornaments_ later today.


----------



## Sherry E

OHBelle said:


> I agree with Sherry- those titles are better than the majority of the new ones so far this year!
> 
> Have a wonderful trip!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will give my rankings after I see _Angels and Ornaments_ later today.





Stick with _Angels and Ornaments_ through the slower scenes and awkward Harold, and the not-so-great singing voice, and it will pay off overall!  It's a sweet and special movie, and I was actually grabbing for the Kleenex a couple of times.


----------



## tksbaskets

Sherry E said:


> *Jamie* -- Don't miss recording _The Christmas Ornament_, _The Most Wonderful Time of the Year_, _Let it Snow_ and _A Very Merry Mix-Up_, all of which are airing over the course of the next few days.  They are 100 times better than some of this year's new ones!
> 
> Have a great trip!
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> I'll be back in a short bit to comment on recent posts that have come in, but I just had to give a quick Hallmark movie review/commentary for my other Hallmark Christmas movie-watchin' peeps out there...
> 
> _*Angels and Ornaments*_ (which I finally just watched this morning) ......
> 
> What a special little movie this was/is.  Its is not a comedic romantic story, and it has a bit more of a serious tone (though not in a depressing, somber way), but it is wonderful.  It has a couple of slow sections in it, and it takes some patience to get through those slower moments.  Plus, the Harold character (who, for some reason, reminds me of Matthew Broderick) is a bit quirky -- and he takes some getting used to.  Also, the woman's singing voice (which we get to hear quite often) is merely pleasant, but not great -- although the music in the movie is beautiful.
> 
> But if you can stick through the slower moments, the awkwardness of Harold and the not-great singing voice of the lead actress, the movie pays off overall.  I guess that I must not have been expecting much from it because I was not thrilled with _Northpole_, nor was I thrilled with _One Starry Christmas_, and I was not tremendously impressed with _A Cookie Cutter Christmas_.  So when a certain twist/development in _Angels and Ornaments_ began to reveal itself mid-way through, I was actually surprised!  It wasn't a _smack-you-in-the-face_ sort of twist like in _The Sixth Sense_ or anything, but it was a nice subtle development that I didn't see coming because I was thinking the movie would go in a different direction.
> 
> Much like _The Christmas Ornament_ from last year, _Angels and Ornaments_ is a quiet movie that kind of grew on me as it went along, and I wasn't sure what my ultimate feeling would be... but I ended up liking all of the lead characters -- even awkward Harold -- and by the end of the movie I decided I loved it!!
> 
> So, my current rankings of the 2014 Hallmark movies (and there are still 8 more new ones coming up through December 14th) are:
> 
> 1.  _Nine Lives of Christmas_;
> 2.  _Angels and Ornaments_ (this would have tied with _Nine Lives_ for the #1 spot if it didn't have the slower moments in it);
> 3.  _A Cookie Cutter Christmas_ (A fairly distant 3rd place position, I should add -- it wasn't anywhere near as good -- for me and my tastes -- as the first 2 on the list, and it could have been a lot better);
> 4.  _One Starry Christmas_ (with different actors it could have been better -- and this one only gets a very slight edge over _Northpole_); and
> 5.  _Northpole_ (I neither loved nor hated this movie, but it was pretty to look at in certain spots and I think that a lot of other people might love it -- it was hyped and promoted too much and that annoyed me, but I think it would be a good family film... It seemed more like an ABC movie than a Hallmark movie to me).
> 
> ​



I have yet to watch _Angels and Ornaments_ but I wholeheartedly agree with *Sherry's* critiques above. 

I'd add "Naughty and Nice" to the lists of really fun to watch again but rank it after the above mentioned re-runs.

One of the things I found annoying about Northpole was the kid (boy) doing his 'Live from the set of his hit movie' commercials.  ENOUGH already.

I'm really looking forward to this week's offerings and hope that Hallmark saved the best for us coming up.  Of the new ones the only one not immediately deleted from my DVR after viewing is _"Nine Lives of Christmas"_.


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

I did watch Angels and Ornaments! I liked it. I liked the story line a lot, but honestly the lead actress's voice was a little bit to whiney for me. I will try to find the other ones mentioned and set them to record. We went from 0 Hallmark channels with AT&T to 4 with Comcast, so it's taking a bit of time to find everything!


----------



## Sherry E

tksbaskets said:


> I have yet to watch _Angels and Ornaments_ but I wholeheartedly agree with *Sherry's* critiques above.
> 
> I'd add "Naughty and Nice" to the lists of really fun to watch again but rank it after the above mentioned re-runs.
> 
> One of the things I found annoying about Northpole was the kid (boy) doing his 'Live from the set of his hit movie' commercials.  ENOUGH already.
> 
> I'm really looking forward to this week's offerings and hope that Hallmark saved the best for us coming up.  Of the new ones the only one not immediately deleted from my DVR after viewing is _"Nine Lives of Christmas"_.




Watch _Angels and Ornaments_ and see if you agree with me -- I was reaching for the tissue box a couple of times.   The only reason I didn't put it at #1 with _Nine Lives of Christmas_ is because it had a couple of slow moments, and in a 'more serious movie' (a non-comedic movie, in other words), the slower moments can make a movie seems like it's dragging.  Otherwise, I loved it (and not even just because of the romance)!






DisneyJamieCA said:


> I did watch Angels and Ornaments! I liked it. I liked the story line a lot, but honestly the lead actress's voice was a little bit to whiney for me. I will try to find the other ones mentioned and set them to record. We went from 0 Hallmark channels with AT&T to 4 with Comcast, so it's taking a bit of time to find everything!



I didn't hear it as whiny at all (at least not what I interpret as whiny), but she had a very soft-spoken voice, and it was a bit melodic/singsong-y.   So it was obvious that she was probably a singer... although her singing voice was not great.

Four channels?  Yikes.  All the movies that I recommended should be on the same Hallmark Channel -- the one where you found _Snow Bride_ -- but they will air over the course of the next few/several days.





crystal1313 said:


> I have a friend at the parks and he posted a photo of the gingerbread house at the DLH.  Wonder if the one in the Grand is up now?



*Crystal -- *

Was it the fake gingerbread Castle in the DLH lobby that your friend saw, or a different gingerbread design?  The same one from last year?  Or was it different in any way?  And, when did he post the photo -- yesterday or today?  I am trying to get a sense of exactly which day the hotel decorations are being spotted!


----------



## meljensmom

Looking for Minnie Christmas ears (or Mickey) to purchase before heading to DLR for Christmas....I looked online but didn't see them....anyone have a link (in case I'm as inept online as I fear LOL)?


----------



## tksbaskets

Sherry E said:


> Watch _Angels and Ornaments_ and see if you agree with me -- I was reaching for the tissue box a couple of times.   The only reason I didn't put it at #1 with _Nine Lives of Christmas_ is because it had a couple of slow moments, and in a 'more serious movie' (a non-comedic movie, in other words), the slower moments can make a movie seems like it's dragging.  Otherwise, I loved it (and not even just because of the romance)!



It's on the agenda for tomorrow for sure or today if I can squeeze it in!   I'll be sure to have a hanky handy.


----------



## crystal1313

Sherry E said:


> *Crystal -- *
> 
> Was it the fake gingerbread Castle in the DLH lobby that your friend saw, or a different gingerbread design?  The same one from last year?  Or was it different in any way?  And, when did he post the photo -- yesterday or today?  I am trying to get a sense of exactly which day the hotel decorations are being spotted!



Sherry, it was this morning he posted it.  And it looks like the same one from last year. The gingerbread castle.  He is on FB, if you follow Confessions of a DisNerd you can see it.  (https://www.facebook.com/ConfessionsOfADisNerd?ref=br_tf)

I also follow Tales of a Disneyland Cast Member on FB and she posted a photo of the tree going up in the Grand.  You can still see the lift near the tree in the photo, so I'm assuming that was this morning as well.  No mention of the gingerbread house at the Grand though.  I'm trying to find out.   (https://www.facebook.com/TalesofDLC...56662549098/10152814594559099/?type=1&theater)

**added links for the FB pages


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

Sherry E said:


> I didn't hear it as whiny at all (at least not what I interpret as whiny), but she had a very soft-spoken voice, and it was a bit melodic/singsong-y.   So it was obvious that she was probably a singer... although her singing voice was not great.  Four channels?  Yikes.  All the movies that I recommended should be on the same Hallmark Channel -- the one where you found Snow Bride -- but they will air over the course of the next few/several days.



Just searched and have them all set to record! I'm glad you didn't find her voice to be whiny! It wasn't always, but there were a lot of times she sounded like my children, which is probably why it bothered me so much. It wasn't enough to take away from how much I liked the movie, though.




crystal1313 said:


> Sherry, it was this morning he posted it.  And it looks like the same one from last year. The gingerbread castle.  He is on FB, if you follow Confessions of a DisNerd you can see it.  (https://www.facebook.com/ConfessionsOfADisNerd?ref=br_tf)  I also follow Tales of a Disneyland Cast Member on FB and she posted a photo of the tree going up in the Grand.  You can still see the lift near the tree in the photo, so I'm assuming that was this morning as well.  No mention of the gingerbread house at the Grand though.  I'm trying to find out.   (https://www.facebook.com/TalesofDLCM/photos/a.10151782107604099.1073741826.56662549098/10152814594559099/?type=1&theater)  **added links for the FB pages



That looks like the one from last year. I'm going to have to go pull up my picture of it to compare/contrast.

Two years ago, when we stayed at the Grand, the tree went up overnight. It wasn't there when we walked through at 11pm, but was completely up by 6:30 the next morning. I'm so excited it will be up when we walk in tomorrow!!! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## kylie71

So far I have seen One Starry Night--   EW!  The cowboy/hunky wanna be character really did nothing for me!  What was his accent?  British?   I give it 2 thumbs down!
Also, did not care for  Northpole, and I am tired of seeing the advertisements for it!  I have Angles and Ornaments on my DVR...  is Cameron Mathison in any of the new ones this year?  
I still have not watched 9 Lives in full, but have seen bits and pieces...  I am not a big cat person, but I will watch it soon!

--Yay, for the GC tree going up!!  Pics Please!!

--Lori


----------



## Sherry E

meljensmom said:


> Looking for Minnie Christmas ears (or Mickey) to purchase before heading to DLR for Christmas....I looked online but didn't see them....anyone have a link (in case I'm as inept online as I fear LOL)?



*Cindy --*

From what I could see at a quick glance, there is a limited selection of Christmas ears online at the Disney Store.  Is that where you checked?  Some of the ears will only be available in the parks.






tksbaskets said:


> It's on the agenda for tomorrow for sure or today if I can squeeze it in!   I'll be sure to have a hanky handy.




*TK --*

I have to agree that the _Northpole_ kid popping up "live from the set" or whatever was annoying!  In a way, I am kind of glad that movie is over for now (the debut of it) because I was tired of the hype and build-up.  I know there will be a sequel (the sequel was already ordered before the first movie ever debuted!!)-- and that will be great for the people who loved it -- but I will most likely be looking forward to the _other_ new movies next year more than _Northpole 2_!  I like the sweet, simple movies with just a hint of magic, or the slightly comedic movies.



crystal1313 said:


> Sherry, it was this morning he posted it.  And it looks like the same one from last year. The gingerbread castle.  He is on FB, if you follow Confessions of a DisNerd you can see it.  (https://www.facebook.com/ConfessionsOfADisNerd?ref=br_tf)
> 
> I also follow Tales of a Disneyland Cast Member on FB and she posted a photo of the tree going up in the Grand.  You can still see the lift near the tree in the photo, so I'm assuming that was this morning as well.  No mention of the gingerbread house at the Grand though.  I'm trying to find out.   (https://www.facebook.com/TalesofDLC...56662549098/10152814594559099/?type=1&theater)
> 
> **added links for the FB pages



*Crystal --*

Thank you so much!  So, Disney is right on schedule with starting to put the hotel decorations up 9 days before Thanksgiving (just as they did last year!).  That's good to know that they are sticking to a pattern when Thanksgiving is late in the year.  

I thought that maybe -- if it was obvious that the tree was going to be put in place at the GCH soon -- there would be some sort of "clues" pointing to where a gingerbread house in the GCH lobby would go.  I thought we'd see some space cleared, or some sort of evidence that it would be arriving soon.  I wonder if the house is being constructed offsite and then moved to the GCH.

I can't wait to see if some of that clunky, oceanic clutter from under the PPH tree has been toned down or scaled back this year.  Hopefully someone realized that it was too much and took some of it away.


----------



## meljensmom

Sherry E said:


> *Cindy --*
> 
> From what I could see at a quick glance, there is a limited selection of Christmas ears online at the Disney Store.  Is that where you checked?  Some of the ears will only be available in the parks.



Yes, that is where I looked....just wasn't sure if there might be some other site I wasn't aware of.  We have our plush Santa hat with Mickey ears....just thought it might be fun to have the headband ears for me and the girls with the holiday twist.


----------



## crystal1313

DisneyJamieCA said:


> That looks like the one from last year. I'm going to have to go pull up my picture of it to compare/contrast.
> 
> Two years ago, when we stayed at the Grand, the tree went up overnight. It wasn't there when we walked through at 11pm, but was completely up by 6:30 the next morning. I'm so excited it will be up when we walk in tomorrow!!! Thanks for sharing!





Sherry E said:


> *Cindy --*
> 
> *Crystal --*
> 
> Thank you so much!  So, Disney is right on schedule with starting to put the hotel decorations up 9 days before Thanksgiving (just as they did last year!).  That's good to know that they are sticking to a pattern when Thanksgiving is late in the year.
> 
> I thought that maybe -- if it was obvious that the tree was going to be put in place at the GCH soon -- there would be some sort of "clues" pointing to where a gingerbread house in the GCH lobby would go.  I thought we'd see some space cleared, or some sort of evidence that it would be arriving soon.  I wonder if the house is being constructed offsite and then moved to the GCH.
> 
> I can't wait to see if some of that clunky, oceanic clutter from under the PPH tree has been toned down or scaled back this year.  Hopefully someone realized that it was too much and took some of it away.



No problem!  Happy to share!  I would have shared the links earlier, but I thought my one friend posted it on his private FB page, then I realized he posted to his blog page.  I've also asked him about the gingerbread house at the Grand.  If I hear anything I'll let you know!


----------



## Sherry E

*These Mickey steins are replacing the demitasse mugs this year, and supposedly there will be desserts served in the steins (according to what Disneyland Today told me last week), but... even though the design is cute, I prefer the actual demitasse mugs for the dessert.  I think the desserts should be served in actual ceramic mugs or cups -- not in plastic steins:*

*"Decking the Halls with Holiday Novelty Items at Disney Parks" -- Disney Parks Blog; posted on November 18th, 2014 by Rachel Brent, Food & Beverage Marketing Communications Coordinator*



​







DisneyJamieCA said:


> Just searched and have them all set to record! I'm glad you didn't find her voice to be whiny! It wasn't always, but there were a lot of times she sounded like my children, which is probably why it bothered me so much. It wasn't enough to take away from how much I liked the movie, though.
> 
> That looks like the one from last year. I'm going to have to go pull up my picture of it to compare/contrast.
> 
> Two years ago, when we stayed at the Grand, the tree went up overnight. It wasn't there when we walked through at 11pm, but was completely up by 6:30 the next morning. I'm so excited it will be up when we walk in tomorrow!!! Thanks for sharing!



*Jamie --*

I kept getting distracted in _Angels and Ornaments_ whenever Harold was onscreen because, at certain angles, he reminded me of Matthew Broderick.  His mouth kept forming a sort of Matthew Broderick smirk!




kylie71 said:


> So far I have seen One Starry Night--   EW!  The cowboy/hunky wanna be character really did nothing for me!  What was his accent?  British?   I give it 2 thumbs down!
> Also, did not care for  Northpole, and I am tired of seeing the advertisements for it!  I have Angles and Ornaments on my DVR...  is Cameron Mathison in any of the new ones this year?
> I still have not watched 9 Lives in full, but have seen bits and pieces...  I am not a big cat person, but I will watch it soon!
> 
> --Yay, for the GC tree going up!!  Pics Please!!
> 
> --Lori



*Lori --*

So far, Cameron Mathison is not in any Christmas movies this year (again, so far -- the season is young, though, so anything can happen!).  Last year he was in 3 of them (2 for Hallmark and 1 for ABC Family), so maybe he is tapped out on making Christmas movies for a couple of years.  He has also done assorted Lifetime movies (non-holiday) and I even saw him in a non-holiday movie on UP not long ago.  

I do love, love, love _The Christmas Ornament_, though.  Such a good movie.  It has grown on me more over time.  When I first saw it last year I was so-so about it, and with more and more viewings it has become one of my all-time Hallmark favorites.  Some of those movies I like because they have a bit of fantasy to them.  Other movies I like because they seem more rooted in reality -- and _The Christmas Ornament_ seems more realistic.  It seems believable.  It's not based in fantasy, or set in any kind of extravagant location.  The characters aren't doing outlandish things to win each other over.  There are no wacky hijinks that ensue.  There's no villain.  It's just a simple, mature story of overcoming grief and finding happiness.  

As for _One Starry Christmas_ -- I keep thinking that it should have been a movie I enjoyed.  It really didn't stray too far from the usual Hallmark/Lifetime/ABC Family/UP/Ion formulas, but I just didn't like it.  I really think that the casting messed it up.  The actors don't have to be A-List actors, but they have to mesh in some way.  Maybe the same actress with a different leading man would have been better.  Maybe a totally different actress would have been better.  I think that those 2 particular actors were wrong for the roles, or wrong together.  The cowboy was as dull as dirt.

I'm glad _Northpole_ has already debuted so we don't have to see anymore ads for it -- too much hype.

As for _Nine Lives of Christmas_, it had some genuinely funny moments -- like the shopping cart in the parking lot and the mistletoe scene.  Hopefully you will watch it in full.   I don't think you have to be a cat person to like it -- *Tracy/OHBelle* said she is not a cat person at all, but she really enjoyed it!



meljensmom said:


> Yes, that is where I looked....just wasn't sure if there might be some other site I wasn't aware of.  We have our plush Santa hat with Mickey ears....just thought it might be fun to have the headband ears for me and the girls with the holiday twist.



*Cindy --*

Sometimes you can find a lot of the parks' merchandise on the Disney Store site.  In my old, old heyday of buying lots of merchandise (many years ago), the Disney Store was not an option for getting merchandise from the parks.  I had to buy the parks' merchandise in the parks.  Then, Disney began making a lot of it available on the Disney Store website -- but still kept a few things as in-park exclusives.  I think that some of the ears make it to Disney Store Online, and some remain park exclusives.

At Disneyland Resort, World of Disney in Downtown Disney is a good place to get 75% the merchandise that can be found in the parks, but there will still be a few items only sold in some of the shops in the parks.





crystal1313 said:


> No problem!  Happy to share!  I would have shared the links earlier, but I thought my one friend posted it on his private FB page, then I realized he posted to his blog page.  I've also asked him about the gingerbread house at the Grand.  If I hear anything I'll let you know!



*Crystal --*

If the gingerbread house in the GCH lobby had only been a rumor passed on by a person, who learned it from another person, who learned it from another person, I might begin to doubt that it was coming to the GCH at all.  But because it was a specific part of an official Disneyland News Release (though it was never mentioned in the Parks Blog), there must be some validity to it.  Unless the person who wrote the press release intended to write about the DLH's fake gingerbread Castle and accidentally said "..._six-foot-high gingerbread house in the spacious lobby of Disneys Grand Californian Hotel & Spa is large enough for hot chocolate to be sold from its window_..." instead, I have to believe it will appear at some point!

But when will it appear?   That is the question!!!


----------



## krispin41

meljensmom said:


> Looking for Minnie Christmas ears (or Mickey) to purchase before heading to DLR for Christmas....I looked online but didn't see them....anyone have a link (in case I'm as inept online as I fear LOL)?



I'm not seeing the sequined green and red ones I just ordered, but there are these:

http://www.disneystore.com/mickey-mouse-santa-hat-for-adults/mp/1342025/1000294/

http://www.disneystore.com/santa-mickey-mouse-hat-scarf-with-mittens-for-adults/mp/1342027/1000294/


----------



## revwog1974

Sherry E said:


> *revwog1974 --*
> 
> *Jamie/DisneyJamieCA* posted these photos of current merchandise, the last of which features something that appears to be a pair of very interesting ears -- *HERE*.  (Those are ears, right?)
> 
> 
> This post features merchandise from 2013, but from what I have seen and heard, most of these ears in the first few photos are at DLR again this year -- *HERE*.
> 
> 
> In the past I've seen all sorts of ears -- Jack Skellington Mickey ears, gingerbread Mickey with peppermint candy-swirled ears, reindeer ears, etc.
> 
> I would expect that, this year, there will be some sort of crazy Mickey-Olaf hybrid ears or something.
> 
> I think that sometimes some of the merchandise (including ears) can sell out by Christmas week.  Certain items are "hot" items -- like the Santa Mickey nutcrackers a couple of years ago -- and they catch on right away, flying off the shelves.
> 
> I think that, because ears are available in so many shops around DLR, you should have a lot of options of places to look for them (including World of Disney and the assorted hotel gift shops).
> 
> Disney tends to order their merchandise shipments early, and then not reorder anything after a certain point in the season, which is why a lot of things seem to disappear by the end of the holidays.  I don't _think_ you'd have a problem finding the ears -- except the ones in Jamie's photo may be a hot item -- but there's no telling what will happen.



Sherry, thank you so much for the links to the photos and the information about the ears.  I _may_ just make it out of the stores and into the parks.  It's completely reasonable to take an entirely empty suitcase, right?  





DisneyJamieCA said:


> Yes Sherry, that is an ears hat. I know from a friend who was just there, they also have the red/green sequin Minnie headband ears. I'll update if there are more holiday styles I see.



Thank you!  I can't wait to see.  I'm on a quest for good Christmas ears.



meljensmom said:


> Yes, that is where I looked....just wasn't sure if there might be some other site I wasn't aware of.  We have our plush Santa hat with Mickey ears....just thought it might be fun to have the headband ears for me and the girls with the holiday twist.



There are some non-official options for ears, but as I'm not positive about what the rules are, I will not post anything specific or links.  I too want headband ears!


----------



## meljensmom

krispin41 said:


> I'm not seeing the sequined green and red ones I just ordered, but there are these:
> 
> http://www.disneystore.com/mickey-mouse-santa-hat-for-adults/mp/1342025/1000294/
> 
> http://www.disneystore.com/santa-mickey-mouse-hat-scarf-with-mittens-for-adults/mp/1342027/1000294/



Did you get the sequinned ones from the Disney Store?  We got the plush Mickey hats....but thought I'd get festive headband ears too if they have them.


----------



## krispin41

meljensmom said:


> Did you get the sequinned ones from the Disney Store?  We got the plush Mickey hats....but thought I'd get festive headband ears too if they have them.



Yes, I ordered them last week and just did a review on them for the site, but see they are not on there any longer. They are green with the red bow, sequinned (just like these in style: http://www.disneystore.com/minnie-mouse-ears-headband-for-women/mp/1319786/1000294/) and there is a small holly leaf with the berries done in the form of a hidden Mickey.

Including this link, the model is wearing them: http://www.disneystore.com/minnie-mouse-holiday-dress-for-girls/mp/1342515/1000217/ And they are called: "Holiday Minnie Mouse Ear Headband with Bow" and they were $21.95

Just keep stalking the website, and they may turn up again.


----------



## Sherry E

There is a closer-up photo of the green sparkly headband ears in this post (scroll down) -- *HERE*.  That photo was taken last December, not this year -- at the Emporium on Main Street.

​


----------



## Jenasweetemotion

meljensmom said:


> Did you get the sequinned ones from the Disney Store?  We got the plush Mickey hats....but thought I'd get festive headband ears too if they have them.



These are them but they are sold out.Here I also got a pair but I got mine last year so I am sure they will bring them back. If they don't have them online you could always call Disneyland DelivEARS 1-800-362-4533 and order through them.


----------



## OHBelle

Sherry E said:


> *Jamie --*
> 
> I kept getting distracted in _Angels and Ornaments_ whenever Harold was onscreen because, at certain angles, he reminded me of Matthew Broderick.  His mouth kept forming a sort of Matthew Broderick smirk!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Lori --*
> 
> So far, Cameron Mathison is not in any Christmas movies this year (again, so far -- the season is young, though, so anything can happen!).  Last year he was in 3 of them (2 for Hallmark and 1 for ABC Family), so maybe he is tapped out on making Christmas movies for a couple of years.  He has also done assorted Lifetime movies (non-holiday) and I even saw him in a non-holiday movie on UP not long ago.
> 
> I do love, love, love _The Christmas Ornament_, though.  Such a good movie.  It has grown on me more over time.  When I first saw it last year I was so-so about it, and with more and more viewings it has become one of my all-time Hallmark favorites.  Some of those movies I like because they have a bit of fantasy to them.  Other movies I like because they seem more rooted in reality -- and _The Christmas Ornament_ seems more realistic.  It seems believable.  It's not based in fantasy, or set in any kind of extravagant location.  The characters aren't doing outlandish things to win each other over.  There are no wacky hijinks that ensue.  There's no villain.  It's just a simple, mature story of overcoming grief and finding happiness.
> 
> As for _One Starry Christmas_ -- I keep thinking that it should have been a movie I enjoyed.  It really didn't stray too far from the usual Hallmark/Lifetime/ABC Family/UP/Ion formulas, but I just didn't like it.  I really think that the casting messed it up.  The actors don't have to be A-List actors, but they have to mesh in some way.  Maybe the same actress with a different leading man would have been better.  Maybe a totally different actress would have been better.  I think that those 2 particular actors were wrong for the roles, or wrong together.  The cowboy was as dull as dirt.
> 
> I'm glad _Northpole_ has already debuted so we don't have to see anymore ads for it -- too much hype.
> 
> As for _Nine Lives of Christmas_, it had some genuinely funny moments -- like the shopping cart in the parking lot and the mistletoe scene.  Hopefully you will watch it in full.   I don't think you have to be a cat person to like it -- *Tracy/OHBelle* said she is not a cat person at all, but she really enjoyed it!



I was very surprised that I enjoyed _Nine Lives of Christmas_, as I am not a fan of cats.  So far, it is my favorite movie of the new season of Hallmark Christmas movies. 



Sherry E said:


> *Jamie* -- Don't miss recording _The Christmas Ornament_, _The Most Wonderful Time of the Year_, _Let it Snow_ and _A Very Merry Mix-Up_, all of which are airing over the course of the next few days.  They are 100 times better than some of this year's new ones!
> 
> Have a great trip!
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> I'll be back in a short bit to comment on recent posts that have come in, but I just had to give a quick Hallmark movie review/commentary for my other Hallmark Christmas movie-watchin' peeps out there...
> 
> _*Angels and Ornaments*_ (which I finally just watched this morning) ......
> 
> What a special little movie this was/is.  Its is not a comedic romantic story, and it has a bit more of a serious tone (though not in a depressing, somber way), but it is wonderful.  It has a couple of slow sections in it, and it takes some patience to get through those slower moments.  Plus, the Harold character (who, for some reason, reminds me of Matthew Broderick) is a bit quirky -- and he takes some getting used to.  Also, the woman's singing voice (which we get to hear quite often) is merely pleasant, but not great -- although the music in the movie is beautiful.
> 
> But if you can stick through the slower moments, the awkwardness of Harold and the not-great singing voice of the lead actress, the movie pays off overall.  I guess that I must not have been expecting much from it because I was not thrilled with _Northpole_, nor was I thrilled with _One Starry Christmas_, and I was not tremendously impressed with _A Cookie Cutter Christmas_.  So when a certain twist/development in _Angels and Ornaments_ began to reveal itself mid-way through, I was actually surprised!  It wasn't a _smack-you-in-the-face_ sort of twist like in _The Sixth Sense_ or anything, but it was a nice subtle development that I didn't see coming because I was thinking the movie would go in a different direction.
> 
> Much like _The Christmas Ornament_ from last year, _Angels and Ornaments_ is a quiet movie that kind of grew on me as it went along, and I wasn't sure what my ultimate feeling would be... but I ended up liking all of the lead characters -- even awkward Harold -- and by the end of the movie I decided I loved it!!
> 
> So, my current rankings of the 2014 Hallmark movies (and there are still 8 more new ones coming up through December 14th) are:
> 
> 1.  _Nine Lives of Christmas_;
> 2.  _Angels and Ornaments_ (this would have tied with _Nine Lives_ for the #1 spot if it didn't have the slower moments in it);
> 3.  _A Cookie Cutter Christmas_ (A fairly distant 3rd place position, I should add -- it wasn't anywhere near as good -- for me and my tastes -- as the first 2 on the list, and it could have been a lot better);
> 4.  _One Starry Christmas_ (with different actors it could have been better -- and this one only gets a very slight edge over _Northpole_); and
> 5.  _Northpole_ (I neither loved nor hated this movie, but it was pretty to look at in certain spots and I think that a lot of other people might love it -- it was hyped and promoted too much and that annoyed me, but I think it would be a good family film... It seemed more like an ABC movie than a Hallmark movie to me).
> 
> ​



I just got done watching _Angels and Ornaments_.  I really enjoyed it.  I found Harold's "awkwardness" endearing.  I think I liked the quietness of it, after all the bells and whistles of _Northpole_.  I had to grab for the tissues a couple of times.  It was really sweet movie.  I did not have the issue with the lead characters singing that you did *Sherry*.  I thought she was quite good (but that could be because I can't sing a lick! )

So my rankings so far this season are:
1. _Nine Lives of Christmas_
2. _Angels and Ornaments_
3. _Northpole_
4. _Cookie Cutter Christmas_ (my second viewing of it really downgraded my opinion.)
5. _One Starry Christmas_ 

Spots one and two are far above spots 3, 4, and 5.  Hallmark is 2 for 5 this season in my opinion.  Here's hoping to more top notch movies the rest of the season.


----------



## Sherry E

OHBelle said:


> I was very surprised that I enjoyed _Nine Lives of Christmas_, as I am not a fan of cats.  So far, it is my favorite movie of the new season of Hallmark Christmas movies.
> 
> 
> 
> I just got done watching _Angels and Ornaments_.  I really enjoyed it.  I found Harold's "awkwardness" endearing.  I think I liked the quietness of it, after all the bells and whistles of _Northpole_.  I had to grab for the tissues a couple of times.  It was really sweet movie.  I did not have the issue with the lead characters singing that you did *Sherry*.  I thought she was quite good (but that could be because I can't sing a lick! )
> 
> So my rankings so far this season are:
> 1. _Nine Lives of Christmas_
> 2. _Angels and Ornaments_
> 3. _Northpole_
> 4. _Cookie Cutter Christmas_ (my second viewing of it really downgraded my opinion.)
> 5. _One Starry Christmas_
> 
> Spots one and two are far above spots 3, 4, and 5.  Hallmark is 2 for 5 this season in my opinion.  Here's hoping to more top notch movies the rest of the season.



*Tracy --*

Oh, this is very interesting, indeed!  While our top 2 movies are the exactly same on each of our lists, the next 3 are in a different order on each list -- and yet we both agree that #1 and #2 are miles ahead of #3, #4 and #5!!

I find it interesting that _A Cookie Cutter Christmas_ slipped down your list -- below _Northpole_ -- after you watched it again!  I tried to like it more upon the second viewing, and felt the same.  I don't think it is one that is going to grow on me over time, like some of them do.  I think it's a so-so movie and that's where it will stay.

I seem to recall that, last season, I wasn't all that impressed with a few of the movies at first, and I wondered if it would be a lackluster movie season.  However, there ended up being a handful of really strong movies in the bunch, which all ended up being favorites of mine -- and even some of the ones that were "not that great" were better upon second viewing than they were upon my first viewing.

There are 8 more new ones to come -- 2 of which are pet movies -- and some of them look like they have potential.  If I can come away from this season with 4 really good new favorites, I'll be content.

I didn't think the _Angels and Ornaments_ woman sang terribly or anything -- she was on key and in tune.  Her voice was pleasant and soothing, but it was very, very average.  No vibrato at all.  Her voice was more... angelic, which I guess makes sense, given the name of the movie!

I liked the music overall, though.  I thought it was lovely and I thought the actress was lovely.


----------



## thewelts

Thanks so much for taking the time to write this review. We are scheduled for the 2:55 tour on December 14. Can't wait!



Sailorwife said:


> This is my first attempt at writing a trip report so we will see how it goes!  I wish I could post some pictures but my post count is not high enough.  I guess I need to do more posting and less lurking!
> 
> 
> I was traveling with my DD17 and DN15. We did the 2:55 tour.  We checked in at the Guided Tours booth about 2:40.  At check-in, we were given pins with our names on them. We were asked to wear them on our left shoulder so we could be identified as a part of the tour.
> 
> 
> We were given audio receivers to wear around our necks and headphones.  Hint: You can use your own earbuds, if you prefer.  The girls usually are not caught without their earbuds but on this occasion they had left them in the room.  The ear phones just hook over one ear or you can ask for a double headset.
> 
> We had a group of about 9 people.  It was just about the right size group.  Our tour guide was Maria.  She was very sweet and very well-spoken.  We started out going over to CA.  They took us in a side gate.  Maria talked about the decorations on Buena Vista Street and the Christmas tree.  She pointed out several things I would have never noticed.  We then went to the candy shop and were given a yummy treat.  A marshmallow dipped in caramel and chocolate.  It was delicious.  I ate mine and DDs.  She is not a fan of marshmallows so her loss!
> 
> We then went back over to DL.  Maria gave us some history on how the Christmas tree is put together and some of Walts wishes that are still important in decorating for the holidays.  We then headed over to Adventureland.  One issue we ran into was the parade was ending and the crowds on Main Street were very heavy.  It was a little difficult to keep up but we worked as a group to keep track of everyone.  Our 1st ride was Jingle Cruise and I loved it!  We went in the exit and waited for just a few minutes for our boat. Our boat Captain was very good with the jokes.  I am a sucker for corny jokes.  I was laughing the entire time and the girls were just looking at me weird.  Luckily, I am used to that!  I dont have anything to compare it to but I thought there were quite a few decorations worked into the ride.
> 
> From Adventureland we headed to New Orleans Square.  Maria told us about the history of New Orleans Square and pointed out several details about the decorations.  It was interesting to stop and look at things we probably would have just walked right by on our own.  Next, we went to the Haunted Mansion Holiday.  The Haunted Mansion is one of my favorite rides so I was excited to get to see the holiday overlay.  The ride was very crowded.  We went in the exit and entered the stretching room with another group.  When we came out the other side, it was kind of a madhouse and we were all separated.  The girls and I hopped on the ride and thoroughly enjoyed it.  The attention to detail is amazing.  We were able to quickly assemble our group again at the end of the ride.
> 
> We stopped for a comfort break about this time and were able to get some water at a nearby cart.  The girls had to have what surely was at least their    5th bucket of popcorn this trip.  They loved the popcorn.  (We were able to get a Santa Mickey bucket!)
> 
> Fantasyland was our next stop. Its a Small World was our last ride.  We again went in the exit and were waiting for our boat when the façade was lit up with the Christmas lights.  It was truly an amazing sight.  We hopped on our boat and enjoyed the holiday overlay of this ride.  We always have fun identifying the countries as we go.  My husband works in Nigeria so after visiting him a few times, we have become familiar with a lot of African customs and it is fun to pick some of those out.  As we came out of the ride, the crowd was lined up for the parade and our group was separated. There were several guides looking out for us and they were great about rounding us all up.
> 
> We were escorted to our seats to watch the parade right in front of It's a Small World.  After several days of walking, I was very excited about having a place to sit! They passed out hot chocolate in the holiday souvenir cups and yummy gingerbread cookies.  We were also given a neat pin. We were at the very end of the parade and did get a little extra attention from some of the walking characters.  It was really neat to see the performers stay in character right up until they went behind the gates. The parade was very good and really put you in the holiday mood.  The whole tour was about 3 1/2 hours.  It went by very quickly though.
> 
> I felt like this was money very well spent and would do it again in a heartbeat!  There was really nothing negative to say about it.  All the guides were very friendly from check-in to making sure we were taken care of at the parade.  The girls and I will be talking about this for awhile!
> 
> We are now counting down the days until next year's Christmas cruise on the Magic!


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

I watched Cookie Cutter Christmas while I packed and I'm in agreement with the majority, that it just isn't one I love. I can't even tell you what I don't like about it.


----------



## Sherry E

DisneyJamieCA said:


> I watched Cookie Cutter Christmas while I packed and I'm in agreement with the majority, that it just isn't one I love. I can't even tell you what I don't like about it.



Yes, exactly!  I can't even quite pinpoint why it didn't work that well for me and is just so-so.  Maybe no chemistry between the lead characters?  Maybe the rival baking woman was annoying?   Maybe there wasn't enough of a payoff at the end?  Not sure.  I think the problem is that sometimes the actors are miscast.  Maybe with different actors it would have been better, because it's the same basic formula that so many of these channels follow in their Christmas movies.  Some of the movies work, and some don't.


----------



## petals

Just to let you all know some of the counter service places are giving 20% off merchandise in some shops before 1pm. I got one in pinocchios village haus and the pizza port place today. They're valid til January 5th. Also the decorations were up in the grand Califorian this morning


----------



## egritz

Today we used our MM entrance, we were in line at 8:34 and it was busy already! They didn't open the turnstiles until 8:45 which seemed late(?) to us. DD3 had no interest in our normal rides for MM (Peter Pan & Dumbo) so she went on buzz and astro orbitor (twice each).  Right off Space tours looked to be a very short (<10 minute) wait but by 9:30 it was already up to 25 minutes. We couldn't convince DD to get on ST though, bummer.

At 10:00 DH got into line at Pixie Hollow & let lots of families through until DD & I could get there. Then she got her face painted at the exit while I fed the baby. Amazing how much slower the day goes with littles! (I told DH as much a I love our kids & love exploring DL with them, I can't wait for our first adult-only trip in a few years!) 

Once again I can't remember our exact day, I'll look through pictures later once I'm home to attempt a trip report. Some observations I had:
We messed up on Sunday. I shouldn't have "just gotten Anna & Elsa out of the way".  We waited over an hour even with our fast pass on Sunday afternoon. Today around 1:45 there was maybe a 5 minute wait for them in the FP return time. So when we return on Thursday I'm going to try and get another FP and we'll mosey on over there around the return time to check the line. We won't tell DD as to not get her hopes up.

We rode Small World Holiday today. Sherry (and others) correct me if I'm wrong, but I though last year they played only Christmas music on the ride, but this year it was just Jingle Bells & the normal IASW song.

We did get to see Captain America, but were working on borrowed time so didn't wait for Thor.  I also took my DD3 on BTMM!  She did okay and said "that was a funny ride" but refused to go back on with DH. No tears = a win in my book for a 3 year old.

FP were open for HMH, I think the return time was about 40 minutes out around noon. Only Jack again today, *sigh.  DD wore her Sally dress/wig again for pics with Jack and he loved petting her hair. I wished we had video taped it. Tomorrow is planed for DCA, but at some point DH is going to scuttle over to DL to see if Sally is going to be there. My mom REALLY wants a picture of DD w/ Sally!  We did convince her to put on her dress for meeting Merida, and then again when we went to the Princess Fair right before the parade started (ZERO WAIT!)  DH is thinking about trying to find Tiana & doing Pixie Hollow again to get pictures of her in her Sally dress with the "normal" princesses, lol. We'll see how the days go. 

2 more days in DL/DCA. We are having fun, Crowds are a bit heavier than I was hoping, but seem less than last year (2nd week of December). I don't think we'll get into DTD at all at the rate we are going. And again we aren't taking many pictures, and almost none of the holiday décor. Too hard to carry the big camera while wearing the baby in the front pack. I'm hoping the next two days I can get DH to stop and take a few Photopass pictures in front of the trees and main spots.


----------



## tksbaskets

*egritz* sounds like you made good use of MM.  DH and I are taking our first 'adult only' trip as a couple to DL in two weeks.  Our sons are 23.  It will be strange and different but I'm sure we'll have a great time.

DH doesn't do motion rides so I'm thinking there will be only a ride or two on Star Tours for me and probably no California Screamin'.  Those are rides the boys and I would do, not so fun to wait in line by yourself.

Thanks for reporting in!!


----------



## Sherry E

petals said:


> Just to let you all know some of the counter service places are giving 20% off merchandise in some shops before 1pm. I got one in pinocchios village haus and the pizza port place today. They're valid til January 5th. Also the decorations were up in the grand Califorian this morning



Thank you, *petals*, for letting us know about the discount!  Have fun, and please report back when you get home, and tell us how everything went!  The GCH tree had apparently gone up overnight (Monday to Tuesday), but if you see any signs of the gingerbread house in the GCH lobby appearing, please let us know!!  And if the smaller gingerbread house is in Storytellers Café, I am curious to know that as well (because sometimes it might not appear in the restaurant until closer to Thanksgiving).







egritz said:


> Today we used our MM entrance, we were in line at 8:34 and it was busy already! They didn't open the turnstiles until 8:45 which seemed late(?) to us. DD3 had no interest in our normal rides for MM (Peter Pan & Dumbo) so she went on buzz and astro orbitor (twice each).  Right off Space tours looked to be a very short (<10 minute) wait but by 9:30 it was already up to 25 minutes. We couldn't convince DD to get on ST though, bummer.
> 
> At 10:00 DH got into line at Pixie Hollow & let lots of families through until DD & I could get there. Then she got her face painted at the exit while I fed the baby. Amazing how much slower the day goes with littles! (I told DH as much a I love our kids & love exploring DL with them, I can't wait for our first adult-only trip in a few years!)
> 
> Once again I can't remember our exact day, I'll look through pictures later once I'm home to attempt a trip report. Some observations I had:
> We messed up on Sunday. I shouldn't have "just gotten Anna & Elsa out of the way".  We waited over an hour even with our fast pass on Sunday afternoon. Today around 1:45 there was maybe a 5 minute wait for them in the FP return time. So when we return on Thursday I'm going to try and get another FP and we'll mosey on over there around the return time to check the line. We won't tell DD as to not get her hopes up.
> 
> We rode Small World Holiday today. Sherry (and others) correct me if I'm wrong, but I though last year they played only Christmas music on the ride, but this year it was just Jingle Bells & the normal IASW song.
> 
> We did get to see Captain America, but were working on borrowed time so didn't wait for Thor.  I also took my DD3 on BTMM!  She did okay and said "that was a funny ride" but refused to go back on with DH. No tears = a win in my book for a 3 year old.
> 
> FP were open for HMH, I think the return time was about 40 minutes out around noon. Only Jack again today, *sigh.  DD wore her Sally dress/wig again for pics with Jack and he loved petting her hair. I wished we had video taped it. Tomorrow is planed for DCA, but at some point DH is going to scuttle over to DL to see if Sally is going to be there. My mom REALLY wants a picture of DD w/ Sally!  We did convince her to put on her dress for meeting Merida, and then again when we went to the Princess Fair right before the parade started (ZERO WAIT!)  DH is thinking about trying to find Tiana & doing Pixie Hollow again to get pictures of her in her Sally dress with the "normal" princesses, lol. We'll see how the days go.
> 
> 2 more days in DL/DCA. We are having fun, Crowds are a bit heavier than I was hoping, but seem less than last year (2nd week of December). I don't think we'll get into DTD at all at the rate we are going. And again we aren't taking many pictures, and almost none of the holiday décor. Too hard to carry the big camera while wearing the baby in the front pack. I'm hoping the next two days I can get DH to stop and take a few Photopass pictures in front of the trees and main spots.



*egritz --*

On It's a Small World Holiday, you should hear both "Jingle Bells" and "Deck the Halls," along with the regular IASW song, though I must admit that I can't remember at which point in the ride "Deck the Halls" starts playing.  I suppose I could look up the video and see for myself.  Did you not hear "Deck the Halls" this year?  If it's gone I will be very disappointed!


----------



## JadeDarkstar

Hi all check out our trip report for some good hints and tips if you are going this year. Also the link in my signature leading to Not a trip report (two links from the top) also has some hints and tips.
Every one have an awesome time this season and try and see the fire works the first day you are there not the last three there is a lot of wind.


----------



## pudinhd

tksbaskets said:


> *egritz* sounds like you made good use of MM.  DH and I are taking our first 'adult only' trip as a couple to DL in two weeks.  Our sons are 23.  It will be strange and different but I'm sure we'll have a great time.
> 
> DH doesn't do motion rides so I'm thinking there will be only a ride or two on Star Tours for me and probably no California Screamin'.  Those are rides the boys and I would do, not so fun to wait in line by yourself.
> 
> Thanks for reporting in!!



Just a thought, but your DH could wait in line with you...  Just tell the CastMembers he won't be riding and will walk through.  My husband does that with me sometimes.


----------



## gmi3804

Sherry E said:


> On It's a Small World Holiday, you should hear both "Jingle Bells" and "Deck the Halls," along with the regular IASW song, though I must admit that I can't remember at which point in the ride "Deck the Halls" starts playing.  I suppose I could look up the video and see for myself.  Did you not hear "Deck the Halls" this year?  If it's gone I will be very disappointed!



Here's the *soundtrack of it's a small world Holiday*. If you cut and paste the YouTube link at *YouTube to mp3 Converter,* you can save the audio files to your iTunes, or whichever music software you use.


----------



## tksbaskets

pudinhd said:


> Just a thought, but your DH could wait in line with you...  Just tell the CastMembers he won't be riding and will walk through.  My husband does that with me sometimes.



What a great idea for California Screamin'!  Now for Star Tours he'll just ride Buzz till I'm done


----------



## Sherry E

*I just had to pop in with a quick Peppermint Pandemonium/Holiday Hoopla (a.k.a. seasonal product sightings in the supermarket aisles) update, courtesy of The Impulsive Buy and the Junk Food Guy websites.  Recent sightings include:



1.  Lance Limited Edition Seasonal Favorites Pumpkin Cheesecake Cookie Sandwiches;

2.  Nestle Toll House Rolled and Ready Gingerbread Cookie Dough Sheets;

3.  Starburst Jelly Beans -- Holiday Mix;

4.  Sugar Cookie Toast Crunch Cereal; and

5.  Hostess Donettes -- Gingerbread Spice mini-donuts!  (That sounds delicious!);

*

​




*And... look!

"December 2014 Merchandise Events at the Disneyland Resort" -- posted on November 19th, 2014 by Michelle Harker, Manager, Merchandise Marketing & Communications, Disneyland Resort


Do you see the text that says:




"December 6: Walt Disney Imagineering Art Director Bo Bolanos and Executive Pastry Chefs Jorge Sotelo and Jean Marc Viallet will be on hand for a special appearance and signing of the new limited edition pins inspired by the magnificent gingerbread house creations that are on display at our Disneyland Resort hotels. Meet the creators from 9-11 a.m. at Acorns Gifts and Goods at Disneys Grand Californian Hotel & Spa. Learn more here."

Click to expand...



"...pins inspired by the magnificent gingerbread house creations that are on display at our Disneyland Resort hotels."

Where are they???  Or where is IT?  We know that the fake gingerbread Castle is in the DLH lobby, but where are the other ones -- the real houses?  Certainly they are not talking about the smaller house in Storytellers Café (which probably isn't even there yet)?  

Is there a house at the Paradise Pier Hotel too (I am thinking the answer is no, as I don't see a pin for the PPH)?  

For the love of all that is holy, why must Disney keep dropping these gingerbread comments in passing -- as if we know what they're talking about -- without elaborating? We've known about the supposed GCH lobby gingerbread house already (since November 7th), but where is it??

So... how much do we want to bet that this elusive, mysterious gingerbread house will magically appear at the GCH before December 6th?*

​


----------



## pudinhd

tksbaskets said:


> What a great idea for California Screamin'!  Now for Star Tours he'll just ride Buzz till I'm done



Sounds like a great plan!!!


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

We made it! I am currently sitting on our balcony of the GCH eating lunch. Our trip was uneventful, however when we went to enter DCA, 5 of our 6 APs beeped as expired. Only mine worked properly. They had a lead come over and update all the expiration dates to the correct one (Monday the 24th), so we'll see tomorrow if it keeps the correction.

Sherry, the reindeer are at the entrance to the GCH. The tree is up and beautiful, however no sign of the gingerbread house. I don't even see a place cleared for it, but I'll keep an eye out!

I'm typing from my phone right now, but I'll try to share some pictures when I can get on the laptop. Also, the app isn't working for me at all! Grr!


----------



## Sherry E

DisneyJamieCA said:


> We made it! I am currently sitting on our balcony of the GCH eating lunch. Our trip was uneventful, however when we went to enter DCA, 5 of our 6 APs beeped as expired. Only mine worked properly. They had a lead come over and update all the expiration dates to the correct one (Monday the 24th), so we'll see tomorrow if it keeps the correction.
> 
> Sherry, the reindeer are at the entrance to the GCH. The tree is up and beautiful, however no sign of the gingerbread house. I don't even see a place cleared for it, but I'll keep an eye out!
> 
> I'm typing from my phone right now, but I'll try to share some pictures when I can get on the laptop. Also, the app isn't working for me at all! Grr!



*Jamie --*

Thanks for checking in with the live-from-the-GCH report!  I'm glad to know that the reindeer are back out in front of the GCH.

Can you ask a CM while you're there if they have heard about the gingerbread house?  Tell them that it was Disneyland News that mentioned it in a press release.  The actual hotel CMs might have heard something.

What makes me curious is that there isn't even a space cleared for the house in the GCH lobby, as you said.  Now it is still early.  It's possible that the house may not arrive until just after Thanksgiving -- or maybe not even until December -- but I can't see that an official Disney news source would have mentioned specifically that there would be a gingerbread house in the GCH lobby, with a hot cocoa window, if there wasn't going to be one.

I do hope that your group doesn't have any further issues with using the APs!  Was there any idea of why that happened, and why their system read the APs as already being expired?

Have a great trip!


----------



## krispin41

DisneyJamieCA said:


> I'm typing from my phone right now, but I'll try to share some pictures when I can get on the laptop. Also, the app isn't working for me at all! Grr!



The app wasn't working for me either yesterday. (I have an Android)


----------



## meljensmom

krispin41 said:


> The app wasn't working for me either yesterday. (I have an Android)



What app are you guys referring to?


----------



## kylie71

Thank You Jamie! Did you fly down?
Excited for your pictures later on!

I have a friend heading down there tonight, he has not been in 22 years, YIKES!!  

Have a Magical trip!!  

--Lori


----------



## krispin41

meljensmom said:


> What app are you guys referring to?



DisBoards app.


----------



## meljensmom

krispin41 said:


> DisBoards app.



Wow....I didn't know there was such a thing.  LOL  I've been reading this thread for months and didn't notice anything about it.  What does it enable me to do if I load it on my phone?


----------



## crystal1313

DisneyJamieCA said:


> We made it! I am currently sitting on our balcony of the GCH eating lunch. Our trip was uneventful, however when we went to enter DCA, 5 of our 6 APs beeped as expired. Only mine worked properly. They had a lead come over and update all the expiration dates to the correct one (Monday the 24th), so we'll see tomorrow if it keeps the correction.
> 
> Sherry, the reindeer are at the entrance to the GCH. The tree is up and beautiful, however no sign of the gingerbread house. I don't even see a place cleared for it, but I'll keep an eye out!
> 
> I'm typing from my phone right now, but I'll try to share some pictures when I can get on the laptop. Also, the app isn't working for me at all! Grr!



Have fun Jamie!!


----------



## Sherry E

*Much earlier in this thread (before our Theme Week Countdown got going) I posted some ideas of holiday things to do around Southern California.  Those of you who are heading to SoCal and Disneyland Resort this holiday season may be in need of some ideas for other holiday-specific things to do on non-Disney trip days.   

There are quite a few options for you to consider in both Los Angeles and in Orange County, but I will list 10 of them below (in no specific order), for anyone just now tuning in to the thread:*


1.  *Knott's Merry Farm* (Orange County) begins this coming Saturday, November 22nd, and lasts through Sunday, January 4th. Info can be found -- *HERE*.   Knott's also has a big *Thanksgiving feast* as well (reservations are suggested, but walk-ups are welcome!).   Also, the *Christmas Crafts Village* is very popular;



2.   *Grinchmas* doesn't begin at *Universal Studios Hollywood* (Los Angeles) until December 6th, for some reason.  More info can be found -- *HERE*;



3.  *Chill (at the Queen Mary)* (Los Angeles) is a 'cool' option for seasonal fun! -- *HERE*;



4.   *The Irvine Park Railroad Christmas Train* (Orange County) looks like a lot of fun-- *HERE*;



5.  The *Newport Beach Christmas Boat Parade* (Orange County) is worth catching if it happens to be taking place during your trip (it has a very limited schedule) -- *HERE*; 




6.  How about *Winterlit* (including *ICE*) (in Los Angeles/Santa Monica) -- *HERE*?;



7.   *The Grove (shopping center in Los Angeles and home of the American Girl store/cafe)* has already gotten into the spirit of the season.  This past Sunday night (November 16) they had their tree lighting ceremony, complete with fireworks.  In the past The Grove's tree has been taller than the tree at Rockefeller Center in New York.  I'm not sure if this year's tree is of the same height, but it is very impressive.  At night it is gorgeous, twinkly holiday wonderfulness.  There is a little cottage/house set up for Santa to meet guests.  There is nightly snowfall, holiday music -- and carolers too, of course.     Right next door to The Grove, the *Farmers Market's* Christmas tree will get its own special lighting ceremony this coming Monday, November 24th, and various holiday entertainment will be taking place through Christmas eve, with a lot of it beginning on December 19th.  Anyone who has even been to Farmers Market has probably seen their green shopping carts.  So it is only fitting that their Christmas tree features green shopping cart ornaments!  There is also a Hanukkah celebration on December 21st;



8.  Or, how about the *Winter Holiday Festival* in December (Downtown Los Angeles) -- *HERE*?; and



9.  What about the *Annual Nutcracker Christmas Tree Lighting and Holiday Shopping Village*, on December 6th (in Anaheim, not far from Disneyland)??  Santa's pancake breakfast sounds great!  More info -- *HERE*.



10.  Finally, *Christmas Lights!*  If you are like I am, and can't get enough of twinkly, sparkly, glowing, colorful Christmas lights, and you have some time on your hands to drive around, this blog provides a good list of places to find elaborate lights in Los Angeles (and I can vouch for Beverly Hills being quite the sight to see at night, during the holidays -- it usually has its own ice rink and holiday activities) -- *HERE*.





*Honorable mentions:*  The *Hollywood Christmas Parade*; *Rose Parade Float Decorating and Viewing* (Pre-Parade); and *Post-Rose Parade Showcase viewing*.





*Some of these events start in November and last until January, or until Christmas Eve, and some of them only happen on one or two specific nights in November and December.  The schedules are varied, but hopefully you can find something to fit your trip dates and interests!



Also see this post from page 1 (the thumbnails/photos were taken at The Grove and Farmers Market), with more ideas of holiday things to do in SoCal, along with links to blogs from our very own Mary Jo and Nancy Johnson, etc. -- HERE.

*



​


----------



## krispin41

meljensmom said:


> Wow....I didn't know there was such a thing.  LOL  I've been reading this thread for months and didn't notice anything about it.  What does it enable me to do if I load it on my phone?



I found the app a bit easier to use when I am on my phone or tablet than the website, no scrolling, etc. It also remembered where I left off in a thread that I return to (like this one!  )


----------



## KCmike

Not sure if its been commented on this thread or not but the MAD T Party is set to close this November.  Word on another site says the next one will be a Frozen related party possibly.  I always enjoyed the Glow, Tron, and Mad T Parties.


----------



## Sherry E

KCmike said:


> Not sure if its been commented on this thread or not but the MAD T Party is set to close this November.  Word on another site says the next one will be a Frozen related party possibly.  I always enjoyed the Glow, Tron, and Mad T Parties.



*Hi, Mike! *

I read that (about Mad T Party leaving) on the Parks Blog.   A lot of people posted comments under that blog.

The _Frozen_ aspect of it originates with the same _Frozen_ rumor that has been floating around for a while now.  MiceAge first posted the rumor of a _Frozen_ mini-land in Hollywood Land (including a sing-along, small stage show, snow for building snowmen, a meet and greet and an ice rink) quite a while back.  Then it seemed like nothing was happening and Disney hadn't announced it, so we assumed MiceAge was wrong, or that the plan got shelved.

However, then certain signs started pointing to the rumor being valid.  MiceAge said that this _Frozen_ section of Hollywood Land is not due to begin until December 20th, but they claim that it is going to stick around until early May.  May?

Well, the Muppets theater in HL just happens to be closed until December 20th, conveniently -- and that was supposed to be the site of the sing-along and small stage show, according to MiceAge.  So that rumor seems credible.

And then the Parks Blog announced the sudden departure of the Mad T Party on November 30th - another sign that something is coming to Hollywood Land.  The Mad T Party band says that there is a possibility they could come back to DLR in May -- which would line up with MiceAge's rumor of the _Frozen_ mini-land ending in early May.

Also, last month Disney was holding auditions for musicians to perform in DCA, in an "indoor storytelling" setting, with a preferable knowledge of Scandinavian-style folk music.  That seems to scream _Frozen_ to me as well.

So I think that it's obvious that something _Frozen_-ish is coming to DCA, but will it be exactly the things that MiceAge said, or will it be more/less than they predicted?  And will it start on December 20th -- right before the masses descend upon DLR for Christmas and New Year's?!


----------



## siskaren

gmi3804 said:


> Here's the *soundtrack of it's a small world Holiday*. If you cut and paste the YouTube link at *YouTube to mp3 Converter,* you can save the audio files to your iTunes, or whichever music software you use.



Or you could just download it directly from iTunes :

https://itunes.apple.com/us/album/its-a-small-world-holiday-ep/id694774232


----------



## Sherry E

For those of you who are eager to see photos of the holiday season as it is unfolding this year, as we are waiting for more people to post photos here, in this thread, I highly recommend *Bret/mvf-m11c's* current TR in the works.  You all know his photos from the Theme Week Countdown that we just completed (and he was the winner of one of the Disney gift cards I gave away!)   His first installment from his November 2014 can be found -- *HERE*.  

At the bottom of every installment in Bret's TR you will see a link to the next installment. Also, at the top of every TR installment (with the exception of the first one), you will see a link to the previous installment.  That way, you won't skip over any section and you don't have to search through other posts and pages to get to the report -- you can just go from one post, to the next, to the next, and go back again if you missed something, etc.



​




gmi3804 said:


> Here's the *soundtrack of it's a small world Holiday*. If you cut and paste the YouTube link at *YouTube to mp3 Converter,* you can save the audio files to your iTunes, or whichever music software you use.





siskaren said:


> Or you could just download it directly from iTunes :
> 
> https://itunes.apple.com/us/album/its-a-small-world-holiday-ep/id694774232




Thanks, *gmi3804* and *siskaren*! --

I needed the visual of the ride with the soundtrack, because I was trying to remember if "Deck the Halls" started playing earlier in the ride, or just at the end.  *Egritz* said she only heard the regular IASW song and "Jingle Bells" when she rode IASWH, so I wanted to remember where in the ride "Deck the Halls" could be heard.  

In any case, I looked up the video of the 2013 version, and "Deck the Halls" was only at the end, in the final scene/room (with the giant, sparkly snowman and other sparkly things)!  I am going to guess that this year's version has "Deck the Halls" at the very end as well.


----------



## hclifford

THERES AN APP?!  I wish I had known about this before last weekend, I totally would have taken pics to post and update.


----------



## Mouseketeers4

We're at PPH now and the Christmas tree was up this morning. I can try to post a pic tomorrow if no one has posted one yet.


----------



## Sherry E

Mouseketeers4 said:


> We're at PPH now and the Christmas tree was up this morning. I can try to post a pic tomorrow if no one has posted one yet.



*Mouseketeers4 --*

No one has posted yet -- so please, please post photos!  I need to see a photo so I can assess the decorations and ornaments and determine if they are any different this year than last year!


----------



## rentayenta

Mouseketeers4 said:


> We're at PPH now and the Christmas tree was up this morning. I can try to post a pic tomorrow if no one has posted one yet.




Please post them! Love the hotel trees.


----------



## Sherry E

rentayenta said:


> Please post them! Love the hotel trees.



*Jenny --*

I think that the GCH pin shown in this Parks Blog from today is supposed to be what the gingerbread house in the GCH is going to look like -- *HERE*.  The Disneyland Hotel pin looks like the fake gingerbread Castle in the DLH lobby (which is already up and on display), so the GCH one must be the design of the house that's supposed to go up in the GCH (I guess the house is going to be a mini-GCH?)!!


----------



## egritz

Forgive the lack of quotes for responding to earlier inquiries:

Regarding standing in lines alone, I had to do that during our last trip alone (before we had kids, and without my family) in 2007. We had only 2 day tickets, DH toured the first half day with me (we flew in that morning & missed our flight so we were late) then got a wicked stomach flu that left him in the hotel for the rest of the day (we almost had to book another night in the hotel & try to push our flight back he was so bad). So anyway, that full day I toured by myself. It wasn't as bad as I had feared. And nowadays I'd have my kindle or smart phone to keep me busy while in lines solo!

Regarding IASW, I rode it again tonight and Deck the Halls WAS playing, but only in one room, the "Peace on Earth" room.

Today had A LOT of wasted time. Between battling with DD3 about using the regular bathrooms (we should have never taken her to use the small potties in the baby care centers) to her RUNNING OFF on my husband after riding RSR and being lost for almost 30 minutes, to then waiting to take a picture with Sally & DD in her Sally costume (killed about 90 minutes there)  today felt unproductive. In fact we never even took the big camera out of the bag today, I only will have a few cell phone pics to add to whatever we got on the PPP. 

Crowds were very manageable. FP for RSR still available at 1:30 when I left DCA, RT was around 7:20 I think.  The streets seemed super crowded but we walked on to a few rides and had reasonable (10-15 minute) waits for the rest. Except TSMM, even right at 10 park opening I think it took about 25 minutes to get through.

Sherry, I can't remember if Paradise Pier had ZERO or just MINIMAL holiday decorations in prior years, but there are garlands and wreaths. Not a lot, but they are there. If I have a chance I'll attempt to take pictures tomorrow.

Oh, and between Monday & Today there was a noticeable change in DCA by the Disney Visa character Meet n Greet - the area with the oversized plastic chairs is now gated off and there is a huge stage in front of where the chairs would be. Again, I can try to take pictures tomorrow for comparison since I'm not sure when you (Sherry) are getting over to check things out first hand.

Off to make our list for what we want to try and accomplish on our final day tomorrow (day 5).


----------



## petals

There was a gingerbread house at the Disneyland hotel tonight will go back to the gch on Friday and see if they have gingerbread house up yet


----------



## figment_jii

Hi All!  Just a quick update for other Disneyland souvie cup/container collectors out there...


The Mickey Steins are available at Jolly Holiday and come with a fountain beverage or coffee at the time of purchase.  I saw it today (11/19) for the first time, so I don't know how widely available they will be. 
Mickey Elf popcorn buckets are readily available in both DCA and DL. 
Blue Cozy Cones (both sizes) are available at the Cozy Cones, but no blue McQueen.  Red McQueen is still available.
Holiday thermal mug is everywhere, except NOS.
Ice skating thermal mug was not at JH or MS today (will keep looking).
Baymax sipper cups are at Tomorrowland Terrace (DL) and Award Wiener (DCA).
NOS locations are still selling the HM mug (ghost bride Minnie with hatbox ghost Mickey design).
Maleficent dragon sipper and Jack Skellington glow cubes are still readily available in NOS.
HM popcorn cart as last year's HMH buckets (Lock, Shock, and Barrel as the three Hitchhiking ghosts) and the Zero popcorn buckets.


----------



## maleficent55

figment_jii said:


> Hi All!  Just a quick update for other Disneyland souvie cup/container collectors out there...
> 
> 
> The Mickey Steins are available at Jolly Holiday and come with a fountain beverage or coffee at the time of purchase.  I saw it today (11/19) for the first time, so I don't know how widely available they will be.
> Mickey Elf popcorn buckets are readily available in both DCA and DL.
> Blue Cozy Cones (both sizes) are available at the Cozy Cones, but no blue McQueen.  Red McQueen is still available.
> Holiday thermal mug is everywhere, except NOS.
> Ice skating thermal mug was not at JH or MS today (will keep looking).
> Baymax sipper cups are at Tomorrowland Terrace (DL) and Award Wiener (DCA).
> NOS locations are still selling the HM mug (ghost bride Minnie with hatbox ghost Mickey design).
> Maleficent dragon sipper and Jack Skellington glow cubes are still readily available in NOS.
> HM popcorn cart as last year's HMH buckets (Lock, Shock, and Barrel as the three Hitchhiking ghosts) and the Zero popcorn buckets.


 
Thank you thank you. Very pleased about #8. DD4 is crazy over
Jack and NBC. I assumed these would be gone after Halloween. Think they will still have the jack glow cubes in 2 weeks?


----------



## tksbaskets

figment_jii said:


> Hi All!  Just a quick update for other Disneyland souvie cup/container collectors out there...
> 
> 
> The Mickey Steins are available at Jolly Holiday and come with a fountain beverage or coffee at the time of purchase.  I saw it today (11/19) for the first time, so I don't know how widely available they will be.
> Mickey Elf popcorn buckets are readily available in both DCA and DL.
> Blue Cozy Cones (both sizes) are available at the Cozy Cones, but no blue McQueen.  Red McQueen is still available.
> Holiday thermal mug is everywhere, except NOS.
> Ice skating thermal mug was not at JH or MS today (will keep looking).
> Baymax sipper cups are at Tomorrowland Terrace (DL) and Award Wiener (DCA).
> NOS locations are still selling the HM mug (ghost bride Minnie with hatbox ghost Mickey design).
> Maleficent dragon sipper and Jack Skellington glow cubes are still readily available in NOS.
> HM popcorn cart as last year's HMH buckets (Lock, Shock, and Barrel as the three Hitchhiking ghosts) and the Zero popcorn buckets.



Hi,
Thanks for the update.  Is the Mickey Stein nice?

TK


----------



## DharmaLou

this time tomorrow we'll be boarding the plane! The trip has been in the works almost 2 years (despite 2 visits in between then & now!) and I can hardly wait!


----------



## tksbaskets

DharmaLou said:


> this time tomorrow we'll be boarding the plane! The trip has been in the works almost 2 years (despite 2 visits in between then & now!) and I can hardly wait!



Wahoo!!   Can't wait to hear about your adventures.  Leave some fun for us.  We leave two weeks from today!!


----------



## lorijohnhill

egritz said:


> Forgive the lack of quotes for responding to earlier inquiries:  Regarding standing in lines alone, I had to do that during our last trip alone (before we had kids, and without my family) in 2007. We had only 2 day tickets, DH toured the first half day with me (we flew in that morning & missed our flight so we were late) then got a wicked stomach flu that left him in the hotel for the rest of the day (we almost had to book another night in the hotel & try to push our flight back he was so bad). So anyway, that full day I toured by myself. It wasn't as bad as I had feared. And nowadays I'd have my kindle or smart phone to keep me busy while in lines solo!  Regarding IASW, I rode it again tonight and Deck the Halls WAS playing, but only in one room, the "Peace on Earth" room.  Today had A LOT of wasted time. Between battling with DD3 about using the regular bathrooms (we should have never taken her to use the small potties in the baby care centers) to her RUNNING OFF on my husband after riding RSR and being lost for almost 30 minutes, to then waiting to take a picture with Sally & DD in her Sally costume (killed about 90 minutes there)  today felt unproductive. In fact we never even took the big camera out of the bag today, I only will have a few cell phone pics to add to whatever we got on the PPP.  Crowds were very manageable. FP for RSR still available at 1:30 when I left DCA, RT was around 7:20 I think.  The streets seemed super crowded but we walked on to a few rides and had reasonable (10-15 minute) waits for the rest. Except TSMM, even right at 10 park opening I think it took about 25 minutes to get through.  Sherry, I can't remember if Paradise Pier had ZERO or just MINIMAL holiday decorations in prior years, but there are garlands and wreaths. Not a lot, but they are there. If I have a chance I'll attempt to take pictures tomorrow.  Oh, and between Monday & Today there was a noticeable change in DCA by the Disney Visa character Meet n Greet - the area with the oversized plastic chairs is now gated off and there is a huge stage in front of where the chairs would be. Again, I can try to take pictures tomorrow for comparison since I'm not sure when you (Sherry) are getting over to check things out first hand.  Off to make our list for what we want to try and accomplish on our final day tomorrow (day 5).



Your three year old was lost for 30 mins?? How terrifying! I'm so glad it all worked out and you found her. I would have been a basket case.


----------



## Mouseketeers4

Sorry, I'm trying to post that tree pic but the app is having issues. I'll try again later.


----------



## OHBelle

DharmaLou said:


> this time tomorrow we'll be boarding the plane! The trip has been in the works almost 2 years (despite 2 visits in between then & now!) and I can hardly wait!



Have a great time!!





tksbaskets said:


> Wahoo!!   Can't wait to hear about your adventures.  Leave some fun for us.  We leave two weeks from today!!



We leave two weeks from yesterday on an "adults only" trip too!  We just might run into each other!


----------



## tksbaskets

OHBelle said:


> We leave two weeks from yesterday on an "adults only" trip too!  We just might run into each other!



That would be a blast!  Please say 'hi' if you see us.  I answer to "TK" in real life too 

Here I am with the best hubby ever!





We're creatures of habit and will probably be wearing the same jackets.


----------



## Sherry E

*TK --*

The Mickey stein is shown in this Parks Blog -- *HERE*.

It's cute, but... my only issue with it is that the demitasse dessert mug was done away with this year, and replaced with the stein.  An actual ceramic mug -- which was a nice touch with the dessert -- was replaced with a plastic stein.  The Halloween Time demitasse dessert mug was done away with as well.

Disneyland Today told me that the dessert would now be served in the stein... but that can't be right??


----------



## tksbaskets

Sherry E said:


> *TK --*
> 
> The Mickey stein is shown in this Parks Blog -- *HERE*.
> 
> It's cute, but... my only issue with it is that the demitasse dessert mug was done away with this year, and replaced with the stein.  An actual ceramic mug -- which was a nice touch with the dessert -- was replaced with a plastic stein.  The Halloween Time demitasse dessert mug was done away with as well.
> 
> Disneyland Today told me that the dessert would now be served in the stein... but that can't be right??



It's whimsical but I agree that the ceramic is much more desirable for a Christmas keepsake.

Thanks for the link to the picture *Sherry*!  When is your holiday trip scheduled for??


----------



## OHBelle

tksbaskets said:


> That would be a blast!  Please say 'hi' if you see us.  I answer to "TK" in real life too
> 
> Here I am with the best hubby ever!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We're creatures of habit and will probably be wearing the same jackets.



I will definitely say "hi"!  I see your husband is a Michigan fan.....fair warning we are Ohio State fans!  More than likely my husband will be wearing some sort of Ohio State gear. 

Say hi if you see us!  Here we are last spring at the Grand Canyon.  My  hair is shorter and lighter now, but my hubby looks the same.


----------



## lorijohnhill

I just had to share... I received a pin code email! I called and was able to add an extra night to our reservation for less than our original cost!


----------



## mlnbabies

We got our DL tickets, tote bag and vouchers today from UPS.

So excited! In less than 3 weeks we will be at PPH and DL!


----------



## AZpharmacist

11 days until DH and I take our baby girl to DL for the first time! I can't wait! We are going from Dec 1st to the 4th and staying at the Desert Palms


----------



## mvf-m11c

Great update figment. I mostly seen everything at the DLR last week except for the Mickey Steins. I didn't see them at places like Jolly Holiday Bakery but at Hungry Bear restaurant they showed a menu with the Elf Mickey Stein available.



tksbaskets said:


> It's whimsical but I agree that the ceramic is much more desirable for a Christmas keepsake.
> 
> Thanks for the link to the picture *Sherry*!  When is your holiday trip scheduled for??



Completely agree with you TK. Even though I never got the ceramic demitasse during the Christmas season, it is a nice commemorative for the holiday season.


----------



## Sherry E

For those of you who are still in search of a last minute Thanksgiving meal option, Ralph Brennan's Jazz Kitchen in Downtown Disney invites you to "Gobble 'til You Wobble"!!  Their menu can be found -- *HERE* -- and it includes Turducken, Slow Roasted Cajun Turkey and Praline Pumpkin Pie!

The Jazz Kitchen Thanksgiving menu is available:

Nov. 26: Dinner Service 
Nov. 27 : All day 
Nov. 28 - Nov. 30 : Dinner Service 


Reservation info can be found -- *HERE*.

​


----------



## mvf-m11c

Here are a few of the menus at the DLR during the holiday season along with one dish that I got during the trip last weekend. 

Menu Holiday Special at Hungry Bear Restaurant. The Hungry Bear restaurant was offering the Elf Mickey Stein.




Menu Holiday Special at the Cozy Cone Motel




Bacon Macaroni & Cheese Cone


----------



## figment_jii

Another update: I was wandering through the Emporium and noticed that they have the gift card with pins available.   This year's design is...Frozen!  Elsa, Anna, Olaf, and Kristoff.  These cards are pre-loaded ($75).






_TK_ - the stein is cute.  It's much bigger than the demittase mugs.  It's entirely plastic and a little awkward to drink from (ended up using a straw).


----------



## DharmaLou

I can NOT wait to try that bacon mac & cheese cone!!


----------



## tksbaskets

*Bret*, how was the Bacon Mac and Cheese Cone?  Thanks for sharing the pictures!


----------



## mvf-m11c

tksbaskets said:


> *Bret*, how was the Bacon Mac and Cheese Cone?  Thanks for sharing the pictures!



Hi TK,

The Bacon Macaroni and Cheese Cone was nice. It tasted like Macaroni and Cheese with the Bacon added which gave it flavor. If you are in CL, I would recommend the Bacon Macaroni and Cheese Cone. Your welcome.


----------



## rentayenta

lorijohnhill said:


> I just had to share... I received a pin code email! I called and was able to add an extra night to our reservation for less than our original cost!




Woot woot! 




Bret, that mac n cheese n bacon cone looks so good!







Sherry E said:


> *Jenny --*
> 
> I think that the GCH pin shown in this Parks Blog from today is supposed to be what the gingerbread house in the GCH is going to look like -- *HERE*.  The Disneyland Hotel pin looks like the fake gingerbread Castle in the DLH lobby (which is already up and on display), so the GCH one must be the design of the house that's supposed to go up in the GCH (I guess the house is going to be a mini-GCH?)!!





The pins are so cute and the house is suppose to resemble that? Quite the task. I wonder if it'll be made of real gingerbread like the one at the GF in WDW? Isn't the GCH one supoose to sell hot chocolate?


----------



## mrsbicewdw

I'm reading through this post slowly but surely and just have to say thank you for all the great info here. I am a WDW vet, but christmas of 2015 will be our first trip to DL (apart from my husband going a couple times as a kid). I am starting to plan, knowing we will need to be really on point, as it looks like we will have to go during a super peak time - the days between Christmas and New Years. Hoping to pick up a lot of little things from reading here and the DL board in general.


----------



## Sherry E

rentayenta said:


> The pins are so cute and the house is suppose to resemble that? Quite the task. I wonder if it'll be made of real gingerbread like the one at the GF in WDW? Isn't the GCH one supoose to sell hot chocolate?



*Jenny --*

My understanding of this whole hotel gingerbread house--keepsake pin connection is that the pins are "inspired by" the actual houses at the hotels (just as the pins for the hotels are WDW are inspired by those hotels' houses).  And the Disneyland Hotel pin shows the gingerbread Castle -- which is what's in the lobby of the Fantasy Tower at the DLH.  So I have to assume that the GCH pin represents what the house at the GCH is going to look like -- a mini-Grand Californian Hotel in giant gingerbread form.

Of course, the Parks Blog is cleverly leading people to think that both houses (at the DLH and GCH) are made of real gingerbread.  We all know that the Castle at the DLH is as fake as the day is long.  If it were made of real gingerbread it would be awesome!

However... I am holding out hope that the GCH gingerbread house will be made of real gingerbread, like the GF one at WDW.  

Why do I think that it will be real when the Disneyland Hotel Castle is fake?  Because the GCH house is not in the GCH lobby yet!  That's why.  If it were another fake masterpiece, I think it would already be up in the hotel.  The fact that it is not at the GCH yet leads me to think that it is being crafted offsite and will be transported to the GCH.

Yes, the press release said that the GCH house would be tall enough to sell hot chocolate from its window.




mrsbicewdw said:


> I'm reading through this post slowly but surely and just have to say thank you for all the great info here. I am a WDW vet, but christmas of 2015 will be our first trip to DL (apart from my husband going a couple times as a kid). I am starting to plan, knowing we will need to be really on point, as it looks like we will have to go during a super peak time - the days between Christmas and New Years. Hoping to pick up a lot of little things from reading here and the DL board in general.



*mrsbicewdw --*

Welcome!  I'm so glad you joined us.

Yes, indeed, the days between Christmas and New Year's are know for being quite busy, with one or both parks reaching capacity at certain points during the week.  I think that it's a time when a lot of people are suddenly free from holiday obligations (Christmas at home with family is behind them), and are also still free from work and school -- and might have a little bit of extra Christmas gift cash on them to spare -- so they head to Disneyland.

Add to that the fact that the 60th anniversary of Disneyland, which is taking place in 2015, is a big question mark/wild card in terms of how it will affect crowds, entertainment, schedules, etc.  We're not sure if there will be new holiday entertainment coming, or just new entertainment coming for the 60th, and we don't know in what way it will affect the holiday season in either park.

You will find that DLR during the holidays is quite different from WDW during the holidays -- mainly because of the size and scope of WDW.  But there is a lot of holiday cheer packed into Disneyland Resort's parks and hotels -- and in Downtown Disney.

I think that some WDW vets will visit DLR during the holidays and think that there is no comparison to WDW's festivities -- and I wish we had some of the great stuff that WDW has! -- but others will come away from a DLR holiday trip, pleasantly surprised.

I don't know if you've ever seen Guy Fieri's special for the Food Network, called _Guy's Disney Holiday_ -- all about Disneyland's holiday food highlights -- but it's worth watching.  I saw that it is supposed to air a couple of times in December this year, which is amusing because the special was actually filmed way back in 2008!  It did not debut on Food Network until 2009, but it has run on FN every year since then.  I wonder if they are ever going to update some of the segments to reflect Cars Land or Buena Vista Street, or any of the newer additions to DLR.


----------



## gmi3804

Sherry E said:


> I don't know if you've ever seen Guy Fieri's special for the Food Network, called _Guy's Disney Holiday_ -- all about Disneyland's holiday food highlights -- but it's worth watching.  I saw that it is supposed to air a couple of times in December this year, which is amusing because the special was actually filmed way back in 2008!  It did not debut on Food Network until 2009, but it has run on FN every year since then.  I wonder if they are ever going to update some of the segments to reflect Cars Land or Buena Vista Street, or any of the newer additions to DLR.



George, the Human Google, is back with a link:

*Guy's Disney Holiday*


----------



## Sherry E

gmi3804 said:


> George, the Human Google, is back with a link:
> 
> *Guy's Disney Holiday*



  I love that -- the "Human Google"!  Thank you!  

As I was typing that bit about Guy Fieri's show above, in the back of my mind I wondered if it was available on YouTube, or if Food Network would have taken it down for some reason.  

I was shocked to see that the special is on the Food Network schedule again this year, seeing that it was made back in 2008!  Even though it is quite outdated at this point, and probably needs for a couple of the segments to be re-shot, it is worth watching because it's the only holiday special that is exclusively about Disneyland Resort (albeit, the edible side of Disneyland Resort).  There was a holiday special that Samantha Brown did years ago, which was mainly focused on WDW, that had a small section devoted to DLR.  Guy's special is all about DLR.


----------



## Jenasweetemotion

gmi3804 said:


> George, the Human Google, is back with a link:
> 
> *Guy's Disney Holiday*



I recorded this when it was first on and watch it every year before our trips. 

It is odd they haven't done another one that is updated yet though.


----------



## krispin41

So I was doing a search on eBay for "Disneyland Holiday 2014" just to see what to expect in terms of ornaments and pins and things to look for when I visit and I saw an auction for this year's Holiday Tour Pin (with a starting bid of $68 and change -- ouch!), but it is VERY cute! So are a bunch of other pins and goodies I saw...must rethink which second bag I am going to take with me!


----------



## Sherry E

krispin41 said:


> So I was doing a search on eBay for "Disneyland Holiday 2014" just to see what to expect in terms of ornaments and pins and things to look for when I visit and I saw an auction for this year's Holiday Tour Pin (with a starting bid of $68 and change -- ouch!), but it is VERY cute! So are a bunch of other pins and goodies I saw...must rethink which second bag I am going to take with me!



I just looked it up.  Yes, it's cute... but not $68 kind of cute... not by itself, outside of the tour.  There are many, much cuter pins at DLR that are also much cheaper -- although they don't mention the tour on them.  That pin only becomes more interesting when it's included in the tour package.

I like the IASWH pin!


----------



## mrsbicewdw

Oh thanks Sherry and George! I have not seen that special that I remember, mainly because Guy annoys me. Lol. But I will still watch it!   WDW Christmas definitely holds a special place in my heart, but I am really excited to see what DL holds. I have always wanted to "walk where Walt walked" so this is going to be a total geek-out trip for my Disney side! Add Christmas to that I'm sure I will love it all.   We wanted to avoid that week of the season, but alas - my husband's schedule with work/school only gives us short breaks. We *might* still change dates if we can, only because I am concerned about the parks being at capacity. We are not totally sold on staying as a DL resort, but if we go those dates I might shell out the money just to ensure we can get in the gates. We will be there with a 5yo and 2yo so I need the flexibility of not stressing to be at the gates way early if the kids slow us down in the morning.

Edit to add: Are the weeks leading up to Christmas really as low crowd as the guidebooks claim? If that is the case I might really consider moving our dates up.


----------



## Sherry E

mrsbicewdw said:


> Oh thanks Sherry and George! I have not seen that special that I remember, mainly because Guy annoys me. Lol. But I will still watch it!   WDW Christmas definitely holds a special place in my heart, but I am really excited to see what DL holds. I have always wanted to "walk where Walt walked" so this is going to be a total geek-out trip for my Disney side! Add Christmas to that I'm sure I will love it all.   We wanted to avoid that week of the season, but alas - my husband's schedule with work/school only gives us short breaks. We *might* still change dates if we can, only because I am concerned about the parks being at capacity. We are not totally sold on staying as a DL resort, but if we go those dates I might shell out the money just to ensure we can get in the gates. We will be there with a 5yo and 2yo so I need the flexibility of not stressing to be at the gates way early if the kids slow us down in the morning.
> 
> Edit to add: Are the weeks leading up to Christmas really as low crowd as the guidebooks claim? If that is the case I might really consider moving our dates up.




*mrsbicewdw --*

No.  The crowds during the weeks leading up to Christmas are not low (if anything, the early December crowds had increased last year), but they are probably lower than they are in the week between Christmas and New Year's.  There really isn't a 'low crowd' time at Disneyland anymore.  Even the times that are technically considered off-season for Disney -- such as October -- are quite busy.

I think that the window of time immediately after Thanksgiving weekend and before Christmas break begins (maybe the first couple of weeks of December) is pretty decent, but it will still be crowded to some extent.  That's a good time to go because it's in between holiday breaks and yet the holiday season is in full swing at DLR, whereas if you were to go in, say, mid-November or early November you might miss out on some of the holiday festivities, decorations, etc.


----------



## krispin41

Sherry E said:


> *TK --*
> 
> The Mickey stein is shown in this Parks Blog -- *HERE*.
> 
> It's cute, but... my only issue with it is that the demitasse dessert mug was done away with this year, and replaced with the stein.  An actual ceramic mug -- which was a nice touch with the dessert -- was replaced with a plastic stein.  The Halloween Time demitasse dessert mug was done away with as well.
> 
> Disneyland Today told me that the dessert would now be served in the stein... but that can't be right??



It might be, I remember purchasing a dessert at the Tomorrowland Terrace that was in an R2-D2 stein. It was a chocolate mousse type of dessert, and the stein resembled the R2-D2 popcorn bucket, only smaller and with a handle on the side.




Sherry E said:


> I just looked it up.  Yes, it's cute... but not $68 kind of cute... not by itself, outside of the tour.  There are many, much cuter pins at DLR that are also much cheaper -- although they don't mention the tour on them.  That pin only becomes more interesting when it's included in the tour package.
> 
> I like the IASWH pin!



I agree. I think someone is trying to recoup some of the money they paid for the tour (and if a whole family went on the tour, they may have several pins.) There were also some snowflake pins that "opened" that said Disneyland Hotel on them that had Stitch inside. I thought those were cute too.

And as an aside, my magic box arrived today with all my tickets and vouchers!! Getting so excited for my trip!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tarheelalum

Hello everybody. I've been reading through this thread to find out some info but its just too big!! I was wondering if anybody who has driven to Disney on Christmas day could give me their opinion on traffic. We will be driving up from San Diego at around 8 or 9 Christmas morning and I was wondering what type of traffic should we expect on the 5 and on Ball Rd going to the Mickey and friends deck? Since most people will be off work I kind of think traffic will be less than the regular morning rush traffic but we have never been to Disney on Christmas so I don't know what to expect. We will be staying in Anaheim on the 25/26/27th and I'd like to hear everybody's opinion also on the general crowd levels and hours over this three day period. Also, what hours do you expect DL/DCA to be open on Christmas Day? Thanks


----------



## tksbaskets

mrsbicewdw said:


> Oh thanks Sherry and George! I have not seen that special that I remember, mainly because Guy annoys me. Lol. But I will still watch it!   WDW Christmas definitely holds a special place in my heart, but I am really excited to see what DL holds. I have always wanted to "walk where Walt walked" so this is going to be a total geek-out trip for my Disney side! Add Christmas to that I'm sure I will love it all.   We wanted to avoid that week of the season, but alas - my husband's schedule with work/school only gives us short breaks. We *might* still change dates if we can, only because I am concerned about the parks being at capacity. We are not totally sold on staying as a DL resort, but if we go those dates I might shell out the money just to ensure we can get in the gates. We will be there with a 5yo and 2yo so I need the flexibility of not stressing to be at the gates way early if the kids slow us down in the morning.
> 
> Edit to add: Are the weeks leading up to Christmas really as low crowd as the guidebooks claim? If that is the case I might really consider moving our dates up.



My family are WDW vets who now love DL!  We've visited both at the holidays and *Sherry* is correct that the size and scope of WDW's holiday celebration is much larger than DL.  However there are some great differences.  Notably the overlays for the holiday versions of IASW, Haunted Mansion (Which I now prefer over the original version), and the new Jingle Jungle Cruise.

For resort vs resort I personally prefer the smaller geographic layout of DL and DCA.  No need to plan your day based on the bus system.  You'll find both parks packed with fun and some attractions not found at WDW.  The Indiana Jones ride is great (The same track and vehicles as Dinosaur at AK).  Pirates is a longer ride than at WDW.  Space mountain at DL is much smoother IMHO.  WDW has it over DL in a couple of rides:  TOT (more drop sequences and the elevator leaves the shaft at DHS) and Toy Story at DHS has a fast pass option.  Some experiences are the same but for the queue experience like Soarin' over California which I love at either resort.

_
YES the crowds are large but you'll still have a blast._  Having traveled 3 times right adjacent to Christmas I would say if you can swing it staying on property is worth it for the early entry into the parks.  Even with the holiday crowds the MM allowed us to ride the big ticket attractions and then when the swarm of visitors entered at the regular park opening we'd enjoy attractions with more capacity.

You might enjoy going through *Hydroguy's* pinned threads comparing parks.  http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1162599I found them fun and informative. You'll find the links to Hydroguy's threads plus much more in the Newbie pinned thread here: http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1072276


----------



## Sherry E

*Finally, a Blog about the gingerbread house at the GCH, which I have been waiting on since we first heard about it two weeks ago!


It will be there on Thanksgiving!  Yay!!!!!!!*

*"First Look at the New Gingerbread House at Disneys Grand Californian Hotel & Spa at Disneyland Resort" -- Disney Parks Blog; posted on November 21st, 2014 by Rachel Brent, Food & Beverage Marketing Communications Coordinator*


​

I am anxious to hear from *Orbitron* and *Corinna/dolphingirl47*!  I hope they check in with us soon!

*Corinna*, as some of you may remember, is experiencing her first Disneyland Resort holiday season this year (she is a WDW holiday vet), and she is currently on a trip that is broken up into 3 segments:  Part 1 -- DLR;  Part 2 -- Aulani; and Part 3  -- back to DLR!  Not only is this her first DLR holiday season trip, but she is also going to be celebrating a birthday in the middle of this, and Thanksgiving too, of course.

Both *Corinna* and *Orbitron* will be doing the Disneyland Hotel feast on Thanksgiving, and I can't wait to get their reviews and see photos of that!  

*Orbitron* was one of the very few participants who contributed photos to each one of our 22 themes during the Theme Week Countdown this year.  He didn't miss a theme!  His photos were wonderful and fun -- and I am excited to see the pictures from his current trip.

Remember, everyone, I am adding your reviews, recaps and reports to the Trip Reports section on page 1 of this thread -- where they will be carried over into each new Superthread (when we hit the page limit here) to help future holiday travelers -- so please report back here with your trip recaps (good or bad), Holiday Time Tour reviews, crowd reports, etc.!!


​




tarheelalum said:


> Hello everybody. I've been reading through this thread to find out some info but its just too big!! I was wondering if anybody who has driven to Disney on Christmas day could give me their opinion on traffic. We will be driving up from San Diego at around 8 or 9 Christmas morning and I was wondering what type of traffic should we expect on the 5 and on Ball Rd going to the Mickey and friends deck? Since most people will be off work I kind of think traffic will be less than the regular morning rush traffic but we have never been to Disney on Christmas so I don't know what to expect. We will be staying in Anaheim on the 25/26/27th and I'd like to hear everybody's opinion also on the general crowd levels and hours over this three day period. Also, what hours do you expect DL/DCA to be open on Christmas Day? Thanks



*tarheelalum --*

You did the right thing by just jumping in and asking the question!  I even have a section on page 1 titled "You Don't Have to Read the Whole Thread," but I think that people still feel that's what they're supposed to do!  There is a Search feature for each thread, and if you ever want to find specific mentions of something, just type in a keyword or whatever you're looking for, such as "traffic," or "Christmas day," etc.  I find that the Search Thread feature is often is more effective and specific than the Search feature for the whole board.

From all that I have established from reading various reports, Christmas Day may start off reasonably quiet in the parks -- not empty, but manageable.  By mid-day on 12/25, or by the late afternoon, the crowds begin to really kick in, and then the next few days should be very crowded.   The rumored _Frozen_ invasion of Hollywood Land is supposed to begin on 12/20 (if the rumors are true), so that will impact crowds even further in that post-Christmas week.

If there is rain, or even a threat of rain, that will scare a lot of people away and the crowds will drop off considerably.

In *this post*, you will find Trip Reviews/Reports.  Under the *2013* section, *Bret/mvf-m11c's* TR from post-Christmas/pre-New Year's is there, and in the *2012* section you will find reviews from *JediMasterNerd* and *Mickey&JoshNut*, who were at DLR over Christmas and beyond.  All of those recaps/reports will give you an idea of crowds.

The hours will be as long as they can be in both parks.  I think that there is a good chance of both parks being open for EMH every day between Christmas and New Year's, instead of just one park or the other.  Here is what the hours looked like in *December 2013*.

As for traffic -- I've never traveled up from San Diego to DLR on Christmas Day, nor have I even traveled from where I am in L.A. to Disneyland on Christmas Day.   But I can tell you that the streets around my area of town -- and I live in a pretty active, bustling area of the city -- are nearly empty for hours on 12/25.   It's that way on New Year's Day too.  So I am going to guess that your idea of the traffic being light is spot on -- a lot of folks will be at home, enjoying the day with their families.


----------



## maleficent55

wow!!! I'm way excited about this gingerbread house, can't wait to see it and smell it! So those pins will probably sell out at the signing right? The one on 12/6, I doubt we will leave the parks JUST for a pin...


----------



## Sherry E

maleficent55 said:


> wow!!! I'm way excited about this gingerbread house, can't wait to see it and smell it! So those pins will probably sell out at the signing right? The one on 12/6, I doubt we will leave the parks JUST for a pin...



*maleficent55 --*

The smell will be amazing!  I can tell you that when the small gingerbread house is set up at Storytellers Café, and it's fresh, the aroma is awesome (if you like gingerbread).  I can't even imagine the aroma when the giant house goes up in the lobby.

The smell at the Castle in the Disneyland Hotel lobby is fake and piped in from somewhere.

I'm guessing that the pins are going to be a mega, molten hot item that will sell out at warp speed -- because this is the first year of the GCH gingerbread house.  Hopefully, the merchandise folks will realize that these pins will be hot and will order an ample supply to last beyond 12/6.

I love that the house is not only selling hot chocolate, but also:

Gingerbread shingles and other assorted holiday cookies 

Holiday cookie-decorating kits 

Gingerbread house kits 

Cider


----------



## DisneylandPlanner

Yeah gingerbread house info, I HAVE BEEN WAITING!!! You are the best Sherry!
I will be buying shingles, kits, and hot cocoa!


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

Just walked through the Grand and the gingerbreadouse is up. It has a sign up saying it will be complete on Nov. 27th. I'll try to get a picture posted soon!

ETA: They are dping a Frozen sing along in DCA that will air as part of the Christmas Parade - we sang, so we'll see if we make the cut


----------



## Sherry E

DisneylandPlanner said:


> Yeah gingerbread house info, I HAVE BEEN WAITING!!! You are the best Sherry!
> I will be buying shingles, kits, and hot cocoa!



*DisneylandPlanner --*

 

The funny thing is that the December merchandise blog came out -- which talked about the pins inspired by the gingerbread houses at the DLH and the GCH -- 2 days prior to today's blog, almost as if the author of that Blog didn't realize that the GCH gingerbread house hadn't been publicly announced yet.    It seemed to assume that we knew the GCH house was coming.  

Of course, WE did know about it here in the Superthread, but many other people probably didn't know.  (The place where I first spotted the mention of the GCH house was official and publicly accessible, but probably not a place where many people would think to look.)  

I am imagining tons of activity (and probably nowhere to sit and relax) in the GCH lobby on 12/6, with the merchandise/pin event, RaverDay, pharmacists arriving to check in before their event begins on 12/7, and Candlelight Processional folks.





DisneyJamieCA said:


> Just walked through the Grand and the gingerbreadouse is up. It has a sign up saying it will be complete on Nov. 27th. I'll try to get a picture posted soon!
> 
> ETA: They are dping a Frozen sing along in DCA that will air as part of the Christmas Parade - we sang, so we'll see if we make the cut



*Jamie --*

The Parks Blog just posted that the house would be open on 11/27, so that makes sense.  I am glad it's up.

I'm confused.  I thought the sing-along was supposed to be happening in the Muppets theater (and it will open on or around 12/20).  Are the CMs just randomly going around and having people sing in DCA?

Is the smaller gingerbread house up in Storytellers Café?


----------



## DisneylandPlanner

Sherry E said:


> *DisneylandPlanner --*
> I am imagining tons of activity (and probably nowhere to sit and relax) in the GCH lobby on 12/6, with the merchandise/pin event, RaverDay, pharmacists arriving to check in before their event begins on 12/7, and Candlelight Processional folks.



We will be enjoying the lobby and all the action Saturday Dec 6th in the evening, even if we have to sit on the floor to drink our hot cocoa! I can not wait to see it!


----------



## MikeRx

Sherry E said:


> *DisneylandPlanner --*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _I am imagining tons of activity (and probably nowhere to sit and relax) in the GCH lobby on 12/6, with the merchandise/pin event, RaverDay, pharmacists arriving to check in before their event begins on 12/7, and Candlelight Processional folks._
> 
> We resemble those assumptions...My family will be checking in on the 5th before the pharmacy meeting (and hopefully missing the crush of humanity on the 6th) and checking out the festivities in the GCH lobby!  We can't wait.  The trip would be perfect if not for the meeting..  Maybe I can snag a pin, but our plans take us to a WOC dinner that evening and away from the GCH and DL madness that is the Candlelight Processional.
> 
> Mike


----------



## revwog1974

Have you all seen this?  BuzzFeed posted it yesterday.  It's a video of the tree installation at Disneyland.  

http://youtu.be/tHGSGcnhdRM


----------



## gmi3804

What kind of "event" is going on in the GCH lobby on 12/6? We'll be at the Villas from 4-7 December, and are planning on attending the first CP.


----------



## Sherry E

DisneylandPlanner said:


> We will be enjoying the lobby and all the action Saturday Dec 6th in the evening, even if we have to sit on the floor to drink our hot cocoa! I can not wait to see it!



*DisneylandPlanner --*

I've seen plenty of people -- adults and kids -- sitting on the carpeted areas in front of the sofas, while enjoying carolers or playing, hanging out, etc.  So you probably won't be alone down there on the floor if that's where you end up! 





MikeRx said:


> We resemble those assumptions...My family will be checking in on the 5th before the pharmacy meeting (and hopefully missing the crush of humanity on the 6th) and checking out the festivities in the GCH lobby!  We can't wait.  The trip would be perfect if not for the meeting..  Maybe I can snag a pin, but our plans take us to a WOC dinner that evening and away from the GCH and DL madness that is the Candlelight Processional.
> 
> Mike



*Mike --*

 at the "crush of humanity" on 12/6!  

You're doing what I suspected that many of the pharmacy meeting attendees would be doing (especially the ones staying at one of the Disney hotels) -- which is checking in on 12/5 and visiting the parks before the meeting actually begins.  

I know that not all of the pharmacy meeting attendees will go into the parks, of course, and many of them will stay off-property, but are you getting an idea from any of your fellow pharmacy folks that others will be doing what you're doing?  Or are they all avoiding the 2 parks and sticking to the hotels and DTD only?  Obviously the main focus for most of them will be the actual meeting, but I had a feeling that a lot of people would bring their families and visit the parks before it begins if they are already staying at the DLR hotels.





revwog1974 said:


> Have you all seen this?  BuzzFeed posted it yesterday.  It's a video of the tree installation at Disneyland.
> 
> http://youtu.be/tHGSGcnhdRM



Thanks, *revwog1974*--

I get the BuzzFeed newsletters, but don't follow them on YouTube.  I will watch the video.



gmi3804 said:


> What kind of "event" is going on in the GCH lobby on 12/6? We'll be at the Villas from 4-7 December, and are planning on attending the first CP.



*George --*

This will give you an idea, but it all revolves around the pins inspired by the gingerbread houses at the DLH and GCH -- HERE.  It's only in the morning, but Downtown Disney will be hoppin' during that time too.

I think the GCH lobby will be abuzz with activity over that whole weekend, really, but especially on 12/6.


----------



## kylie71

Jamie--   Where did they put it, in the lobby?
Any Stamos sighting's?  

Have a Blast!

--Lori


----------



## Sherry E

Many of our DIS'ers are at DLR right now -- *Jamie*, *Corinna*, *Orbitron*, *figment_jii* (I think *figment_jii* is still there), etc.

Will someone please go the GCH lobby, snap a photo of the gingerbread house and post it here?  I'm also still eager to see photos of this year's PPH Christmas tree, to see if anything has changed from last year, but the gingerbread house is big news and I need to see it!

We need more _live-from-the-scene_ photos and reports!!!


​




*A Triple Cranberry Smoothie??!!!  This must be new on the scene at Schmoozies in DCA this year:

https://www.facebook.com/Disneyland...3136044758648/778436738895241/?type=1&theater*

​


----------



## crystal1313

Gingerbread house at the Grand: (from Tales of a Disneyland cast member, awesome blog btw)

https://www.facebook.com/TalesofDLC...56662549098/10152820782669099/?type=1&theater


----------



## Sherry E

crystal1313 said:


> Gingerbread house at the Grand: (from Tales of a Disneyland cast member, awesome blog btw)
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/TalesofDLC...56662549098/10152820782669099/?type=1&theater



Thank you so much, *Crystal*!  

Even though many of our DIS'ers are currently at DLR, it took a DIS'er who is not currently there to supply us with a photo of the GCH house!

So the house is being worked on and set up right now, it looks like... I can't tell where in the lobby it is stationed. Can you?  Is it even in the lobby?  And is it on a table or platform of some sort?


----------



## maleficent55

I saw a picture of the GCH gingerbread house on facebook, I'll see if I can get a pic up on here! It's cute

And it sounds like it *might* be in Story Tellers


----------



## crystal1313

Haha, no problem!  I just came back from lunch and checked FB and saw it.  Can't tell where it is!  Is that the stair railings above it?  I really cannot tell though. And it does look to be on a table, but on the far right it looks like you can walk in it-I'm assuming for the CM's to be inside selling things.  It's cute!

***just noticed the replica stained glass doors!  Wow!  Impressive!!***


----------



## kylie71

Sadly, I am not a member of Facebook!  I will have to wait until I get there, on Weds....... Thanks!

--Lori


----------



## Jenasweetemotion

Saw the gingerbread house on instagram. Unfortunately it isn't my photo to share but it does look amazing here is the site that has the photo it is the first one pictured. Gingerbread


----------



## maleficent55

http://s1092.photobucket.com/user/e...52820782669099_7496202894313823648_n.jpg.html

credit to Tales From A Disneyland Cast Member


----------



## Sherry E

The GCH house is so cute!  It's even got a little faux fireplace/hearth in the center (which I just saw in the link that *Jenasweetemotion* provided above -- thank you!)!


​




kylie71 said:


> Sadly, I am not a member of Facebook!  I will have to wait until I get there, on Weds....... Thanks!
> 
> --Lori







crystal1313 said:


> Gingerbread house at the Grand: (from Tales of a Disneyland cast member, awesome blog btw)
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/TalesofDLC...56662549098/10152820782669099/?type=1&theater





maleficent55 said:


> http://s1092.photobucket.com/user/e...52820782669099_7496202894313823648_n.jpg.html
> 
> credit to Tales From A Disneyland Cast Member





*Lori --* You don't have to be a Facebook member.  The link that *Crystal* provided above^^ (which leads to the same photo that *maleficent55* linked above^^) is public and viewable!  I accessed it when I wasn't even signed in to Facebook.  You can view it!

And you can also see it in a different photo in the link that *Jenasweetemotion* posted:



Jenasweetemotion said:


> Saw the gingerbread house on instagram. Unfortunately it isn't my photo to share but it does look amazing here is the site that has the photo it is the first one pictured. Gingerbread





​


----------



## jammyjam25

Sherry when I saw the DPB this morning I knew you'd be so excited about it! The house looks really cute from the photos that people have linked here so far.

My group has our character breakfast at Storytellers the morning of November 30th so hopefully that gingerbread smell throughout the lobby will still be nice and strong! *fingers crossed*


----------



## kylie71

Thank You!   Its super cute, but its on a table??

--LORI


----------



## Sherry E

jammyjam25 said:


> Sherry when I saw the DPB this morning I knew you'd be so excited about it! The house looks really cute from the photos that people have linked here so far.
> 
> My group has our character breakfast at Storytellers the morning of November 30th so hopefully that gingerbread smell throughout the lobby will still be nice and strong! *fingers crossed*



*jammyjam25 --*

Yes, I was very excited -- and, also, feeling vindicated!  When I saw the mention of the gingerbread house in the press release a couple of weeks ago, I wondered if it was a mistake.  And when we started hearing reports of the tree going up in the lobby of the GCH, without a house nearby, I began to wonder if I had been seeing things when I read the blurb about the GCH gingerbread house in the release.  

Sometimes, if Disney puts something incorrect in print and I report on it, when it doesn't come to fruition people will think that I am the one who made the mistake.  This happened in 2013 with Mickey's Halloween party.  An incorrect MHP date was printed in an official Disney publication, and I reported on the date.  When that date turned out to be wrong, I got the impression that a couple of folks thought that I had reported incorrect information, or that I had misread it, or that somehow I screwed up. It was not my mistake -- I simply reported on the date that had been printed.  Someone else was at fault for printing the wrong date in a Disney publication!

So, I was afraid I would have another 'MHP date fiasco' on my hands this year, and that people would somehow blame me and think that I got the info wrong when I reported on the GCH gingerbread house! 

I am so glad to see that the house is now at the GCH, being set up!


I am hoping that the smaller gingerbread house at Storytellers Café -- and there has been one every year -- is back again this year, and that the pastry budget at DLR wasn't all directed to the giant house in the lobby.  I like the one at Storytellers, and even the smaller one at White Water Snacks.  Not to mention the fact that Storytellers Café usually doesn't even have a Christmas tree, and it needs some sort of holiday decoration.

The aroma in the lobby should hopefully be amazing!  It's got to be better than the fake, piped-in smell near the fake gingerbread Castle in the Fantasy Tower of the DLH!





kylie71 said:


> Thank You!   Its super cute, but its on a table??
> 
> --LORI



*Lori --*

It's on a table.  It's still a 6 ft. tall house, selling snacks and goodies (as reported by the Parks Blog), but it's on a table.

Still, though, I love the mini-hearth!  What a nice touch!


----------



## OHBelle

The Gingerbread House is so cute! I can't wait to see it for myself.


----------



## Sherry E

OHBelle said:


> The Gingerbread House is so cute! I can't wait to see it for myself.



*Tracy --*

You will be seeing it very soon, on your grand return to DLR!  You will have a lot to see and do on this trip, I suspect!


----------



## jammyjam25

Sherry E said:


> *jammyjam25 --*
> 
> Yes, I was very excited -- and, also, feeling vindicated!  When I saw the mention of the gingerbread house in the press release a couple of weeks ago, I wondered if it was a mistake.  And when we started hearing reports of the tree going up in the lobby of the GCH, without a house nearby, I began to wonder if I had been seeing things when I read the blurb about the GCH gingerbread house in the release.
> 
> Sometimes, if Disney puts something incorrect in print and I report on it, when it doesn't come to fruition people will think that I am the one who made the mistake.  This happened in 2013 with Mickey's Halloween party.  An incorrect MHP date was printed in an official Disney publication, and I reported on the date.  When that date turned out to be wrong, I got the impression that a couple of folks thought that I had reported incorrect information, or that I had misread it, or that somehow I screwed up. It was not my mistake -- I simply reported on the date that had been printed.  Someone else was at fault for printing the wrong date in a Disney publication!
> 
> So, I was afraid I would have another 'MHP date fiasco' on my hands this year, and that people would somehow blame me and think that I got the info wrong when I reported on the GCH gingerbread house!
> 
> I am so glad to see that the house is now at the GCH, being set up!
> 
> 
> I am hoping that the smaller gingerbread house at Storytellers Café -- and there has been one every year -- is back again this year, and that the pastry budget at DLR wasn't all directed to the giant house in the lobby.  I like the one at Storytellers, and even the smaller one at White Water Snacks.  Not to mention the fact that Storytellers Café usually doesn't even have a Christmas tree, and it needs some sort of holiday decoration.



Oh my gosh, what a mess that sounds like! People do definitely have a "shoot the messenger" mentality sometimes don't they? 

I hope the house at Storytellers is still there as well! This is my first time ever going to the GCH for anything so I want it all!


----------



## Sherry E

jammyjam25 said:


> Oh my gosh, what a mess that sounds like! People do definitely have a "shoot the messenger" mentality sometimes don't they?
> 
> I hope the house at Storytellers is still there as well! This is my first time ever going to the GCH for anything so I want it all!



*jammyjam25 --*

Very true!  All we can do is report what Disney puts out there, either directly to the public (like via the Parks Blog or on the DLR website), in print (such as in the Annual Pass _Backstage Pass_ newsletter, which is where the incorrect MHP date was printed in 2013), or on their own, less public, less well-known sites (like the Events site, the Auditions site, etc.).  

If any of that information turns out to be incorrect, or it changes, it's certainly no one's fault but Disney's.  Most of the time they print the correct, accurate dates and I think the MHP goof was a fluke last year -- but it was a mistake that had some people planning their trips around the incorrect date, and I think it was frustrating for them to learn that the date was wrong and they had to rearrange their plans! So it came across as though I had somehow relayed incorrect info, or had been mistaken.

Storytellers is such a cozy, earthy sort of restaurant -- and it is just begging for some nice Christmas décor.  There has not been a Christmas tree in the restaurant since at least 2009.  I don't think there was a tree there in 2007 or 2008 either.  The gingerbread house in the restaurant has been a nice holiday touch for the last few years, even though it is considerably shorter than the one in the GCH lobby.  I hope it's there when you get to the GCH and eat at Storytellers!  I hope Disney didn't skimp on the gingerbread houses this year.

In 2012, during the first holiday season of Cars Land and Buena Vista Street, there were gingerbread creations galore -- every restaurant in each land had a gingerbread masterpiece of some sort (though the one in the Cozy Cone office is fake gingerbread).  When the 2013 holiday season rolled around, I quickly noticed that all of the gingerbread from Cars Land and Buena Vista Street was gone, except for the fake (but adorable!!!) display at the Cozy Cone.  There doesn't seem to be an unlimited gingerbread budget at DLR, and so the pieces come and go!



​




* ...Because the world apparently cannot get enough Frozen stuff...

(Is there a 'yawn' emoticon around here somewhere?)


 "The Beautifully Disney ‘Frozen’ Collection Debuts at Disney Parks" -- Disney Parks Blog; posted on November 21st, 2014 by Michelle Harker, Manager, Merchandise Marketing & Communications, Disneyland Resort*

​


----------



## Jenasweetemotion

sherry e said:


> * ...because the world apparently cannot get enough frozen stuff...
> 
> (is there a 'yawn' emoticon around here somewhere?)
> 
> 
> "the beautifully disney ‘frozen’ collection debuts at disney parks" -- disney parks blog; posted on november 21st, 2014 by michelle harker, manager, merchandise marketing & communications, disneyland resort*
> 
> ​








Is the yawn big enough haha..


----------



## Sherry E

*The gingerbread house at the GCH now has stockings up -- they are stockings hung over the mini-fireplace!!!!!  I love that!!!  Look!:

http://www.mousewait.com/disneyland...rnian-gingerbread-house----lbs-of-gingerbread


And this gives an idea of where the house is located in the lobby...

http://www.mousewait.com/disneyland/lands-talk/604388/MouseWait*


​





Jenasweetemotion said:


> Is the yawn big enough haha..



  Probably not big enough to handle all of the _Frozen_ coming our way in the near future!


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

Sorry, we have been in the parks all day and still are. The app still isn't working for me, which makes updating harder for me!

The gingerbread house is on the left side of the tree, facing it,  when looking from the elevator bank. It is in that couch area. They were putting the "stainglass " doors on when we were there. It is on a table and I honestly don't see how they can sell anything from within it. I'll be interested to see.

The sing along was out in front of The Little Mermaid and isn't the new thing coming, but special taping for the Christmas Parade. They want to cut clips into the broadcast? They also interviewed my 3 year old about Frozen, lol


----------



## rentayenta

Looks like real gingerbread Sherry!!!!


http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/bl...d-californian-hotel-spa-at-disneyland-resort/







Sherry E said:


> *The gingerbread house at the GCH now has stockings up -- they are stockings hung over the mini-fireplace!!!!!  I love that!!!  Look!:
> 
> http://www.mousewait.com/disneyland...rnian-gingerbread-house----lbs-of-gingerbread
> 
> 
> And this gives an idea of where the house is located in the lobby...
> 
> http://www.mousewait.com/disneyland/lands-talk/604388/MouseWait*
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably not big enough to handle all of the _Frozen_ coming our way in the near future!









Wahoooo!!!!!!!


----------



## krispin41

revwog1974 said:


> Have you all seen this?  BuzzFeed posted it yesterday.  It's a video of the tree installation at Disneyland.
> 
> http://youtu.be/tHGSGcnhdRM



I was just coming here to post this. I thought it was really neat!


----------



## Sherry E

rentayenta said:


> Looks like real gingerbread Sherry!!!!
> 
> 
> http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/bl...d-californian-hotel-spa-at-disneyland-resort/



Yep -- at least parts of it will be real.   As *Jamie* said, I can't see how/where anything will be sold from within it, unless another piece is going up next to it or in front. 

That's me in the comments, by the way!   I'm the "Sherry" who commented under that Parks Blog earlier today, when it first popped up in my browser feed!  

The house has evolved through the day.  At first it didn't have the candy canes up.  Now it does.  At first the little hearth/fireplace wasn't showing, and now it is.  The stockings were not hung above it earlier today and now they are.


----------



## lorijohnhill

Does anyone know how long the GCH gingerbread house will remain in place? I'm hoping we'll be able to see it when we get there Jan 4th.


----------



## figment_jii

Still in the parks, so all I have is the photos from my phone.  This is the info sign:





This was the house as of 6:00 pm (11/21):


----------



## Sherry E

lorijohnhill said:


> Does anyone know how long the GCH gingerbread house will remain in place? I'm hoping we'll be able to see it when we get there Jan 4th.



*lorijohnhill --*

No one knows.  Someone asked that question under the Parks Blog about the gingerbread house and the author didn't answer.  It's possible that some of the Cast Members at the hotels might know, but this is all uncharted territory for the rest of us -- a big gingerbread house/hot chocolate-selling counter in the GCH lobby, that is -- so we don't have any kind of template to go by.

I wonder how long the gingerbread house at the Grand Floridian at WDW is there?

I think that a lot -- if not all -- of the hotel decorations begin to come down right after New Year's.  Maybe that has changed, but I think that has been the case at times in the past.  I would hope that they'd try to keep the gingerbread house up as long as possible.





figment_jii said:


> Still in the parks, so all I have is the photos from my phone.  This is the info sign:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was the house as of 6:00 pm (11/21):



Thank you so much for posting those photos, *figment_jii*!!  So that was the house at 6 p.m., and they're working on it right in the middle of the lobby all day and night?  Interesting!  Does it smell good -- or at least smell like gingerbread?    I am anxious to find the hidden Mickeys!


​


----------



## petals

I was there bout 7.30 and there's a Mickey mouse standing off to the right side of it but nobody working on it and it didn't seem to smell like gingerbread but then I've a bad cold so prob wouldn't smell it anyway lol


----------



## Sherry E

petals said:


> I was there bout 7.30 and there's a Mickey mouse standing off to the right side of it but nobody working on it and it didn't seem to smell like gingerbread but then I've a bad cold so prob wouldn't smell it anyway lol



*petals --*

Oh no!  I'm so sorry to hear that you're sick -- especially in the middle of your trip!  You've been planning this trip for so long, and getting sick in the middle of a vacation is not fun (it's happened to me too).  It can really put a damper on things.  I hope you've been having a good time, despite the bad cold.


----------



## egritz

lorijohnhill said:


> Your three year old was lost for 30 mins?? How terrifying! I'm so glad it all worked out and you found her. I would have been a basket case.



I kept telling myself that I've never heard of a child ever getting permanently lost in DL. When exiting RSR with my husband she was running ahead of him, he lost sight of her, thought she went into a shop so he went in there when in fact she went straight to the end of car's land, asked someone (she says a mommy) for help who took her to a food cart who got a CM to bring her to the baby care center where DH had already gone to check for her and was waiting for security (while I stayed where he last saw her and had a CM notifying the stores and restaurants).  It didn't faze her at all!



revwog1974 said:


> Have you all seen this?  BuzzFeed posted it yesterday.  It's a video of the tree installation at Disneyland.
> 
> http://youtu.be/tHGSGcnhdRM



Okay, that is ridiculously cool. DH and I were speculating about how they did it!


We are back home now, here are a few updates from what I've posted earlier in the week:

Paradise Pier hotel tree is up, sorry I didn't get a picture. It isn't too different from last year though - I just looked at last year's picture and I don't think this year's tree has the orange garland, but the ornaments are the same.

Small World does have Deck the Halls playing in the Peace on Earth room, sorry if I created any unnecessary panic. It was only in a single room so I must have missed it on that first ride!

Jingle Cruise has A LOT more decorations! I didn't see any decorations in the downstairs queue (we didnt go upstairs)

The plastic chairs neat the Disney Visa Character M&G in DCA I posted about earlier in the week (saying they were mysteriously gone with a large fence w/ foliage right there), disregard. Must have been a special event because yesterday it was back to normal

And Sherry, check out my new review of Lansky's / FKA DK's Livery. it is NOT good :-(

We had a great trip. This was our first trip with the kids and no other family. We still didn't get to meet the characters in Critter Country (though I did see them!) and we didn't make it to the JJJ; we let DD3 direct a lot of what we did and the times we tried to go either had Really long lines OR she was adamantly against doing it and it wasn't a battle we wanted to have with her. We weren't necessarily in DL for the holiday season, it just so happened to coincide with the week DH was able to take off work so these weren't a huge priority for us.

Overall the crowds were quite a bit lower this past week than last December (we were there the 2nd week of December). We had a fabulous trip and the baby did GREAT. We didn't even have as many melt-downs with DD3 as we expected. Hoping DH gets a good sized bonus so we can return next year, but more than likely we will be skipping DL in 2015. sniff sniff. baby is crying, gotta go feed him! Thanks Sherry for your lovely thread!


----------



## theluckyrabbit

Sherry E said:


> *jammyjam25 --* ...In 2012, during the first holiday season of Cars Land and Buena Vista Street, there were gingerbread creations galore -- every restaurant in each land had a gingerbread masterpiece of some sort (though the one in the Cozy Cone office is fake gingerbread).  When the 2013 holiday season rolled around, I quickly noticed that all of the gingerbread from Cars Land and Buena Vista Street was gone, except for the fake (but adorable!!!) display at the Cozy Cone.  There doesn't seem to be an unlimited gingerbread budget at DLR, and so the pieces come and go!
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> I was told by a CM at Flo's that the gingerbread house there was removed when guests started taking bites out of it (eww! come on, folks, it's a public display for everyone, not a snack for just you!). I don't know about BVS, but having guests destroying the displays could have led to their permanent removal.


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

My kids noticed yesterday that a bite had been taken out of the gingerbread house in the Grand, despite it being roped off. I will try to take more pictures today to show any uplates and it's location. What they had done did go up over night on Thurs and they worked on it out in the lobby during the day.

I will also try to sneak a peak at the one in Storytellers, assuming it's still there.

One thing I did notice,  unrelated to gingerbread, is the big rim/wheel tree isn't there in Carsland anymore. I know it's not in its usual place, so is it gone permanently or did they move it and I missed it?


----------



## petals

Sherry E said:


> *petals --*
> 
> Oh no!  I'm so sorry to hear that you're sick -- especially in the middle of your trip!  You've been planning this trip for so long, and getting sick in the middle of a vacation is not fun (it's happened to me too).  It can really put a damper on things.  I hope you've been having a good time, despite the bad cold.


I've been sick since Tuesday lost my voice and coughing a lot. It's starting to clear a little bit now but I've been determined to keep going regardless


----------



## OHBelle

figment_jii said:


> Still in the parks, so all I have is the photos from my phone.  This is the info sign:  This was the house as of 6:00 pm (11/21):



Thank you so much for the pictures! It is so much fun to see it going up!


----------



## mom2rtk

petals said:


> I've been sick since Tuesday lost my voice and coughing a lot. It's starting to clear a little bit now but I've been determined to keep going regardless



I sure hope you are better soon and can enjoy the rest of your trip. I've been sick the past month and my only consolation was that it wasn't during our trip. Here's hoping for some healing pixiedust for you!


----------



## rentayenta

Thank you to everyone for the gingerbread house pics and info.  We leave two weeks from today!!


----------



## Sherry E

egritz said:


> I kept telling myself that I've never heard of a child ever getting permanently lost in DL. When exiting RSR with my husband she was running ahead of him, he lost sight of her, thought she went into a shop so he went in there when in fact she went straight to the end of car's land, asked someone (she says a mommy) for help who took her to a food cart who got a CM to bring her to the baby care center where DH had already gone to check for her and was waiting for security (while I stayed where he last saw her and had a CM notifying the stores and restaurants).  It didn't faze her at all!
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, that is ridiculously cool. DH and I were speculating about how they did it!
> 
> 
> We are back home now, here are a few updates from what I've posted earlier in the week:
> 
> Paradise Pier hotel tree is up, sorry I didn't get a picture. It isn't too different from last year though - I just looked at last year's picture and I don't think this year's tree has the orange garland, but the ornaments are the same.
> 
> Small World does have Deck the Halls playing in the “Peace on Earth” room, sorry if I created any unnecessary panic. It was only in a single room so I must have missed it on that first ride!
> 
> Jingle Cruise has A LOT more decorations! I didn't see any decorations in the downstairs queue (we didn’t go upstairs)
> 
> The plastic chairs neat the Disney Visa Character M&G in DCA I posted about earlier in the week (saying they were mysteriously gone with a large fence w/ foliage right there), disregard. Must have been a special event because yesterday it was back to normal
> 
> And Sherry, check out my new review of Lansky's / FKA DK's Livery. it is NOT good :-(
> 
> We had a great trip. This was our first trip with the kids and no other family. We still didn't get to meet the characters in Critter Country (though I did see them!) and we didn't make it to the JJJ; we let DD3 direct a lot of what we did and the times we tried to go either had Really long lines OR she was adamantly against doing it and it wasn't a battle we wanted to have with her. We weren't necessarily in DL for the holiday season, it just so happened to coincide with the week DH was able to take off work so these weren't a huge priority for us.
> 
> Overall the crowds were quite a bit lower this past week than last December (we were there the 2nd week of December). We had a fabulous trip and the baby did GREAT. We didn't even have as many melt-downs with DD3 as we expected. Hoping DH gets a good sized bonus so we can return next year, but more than likely we will be skipping DL in 2015. sniff sniff. baby is crying, gotta go feed him! Thanks Sherry for your lovely thread!



*egritz --*

You're welcome!  Thank you for coming back to join us in the thread this year.

In a place as large and filled with corners to get lost in and interesting things to do/see -- not to mention tons of people everywhere -- I am always amazed that parents are able to keep their little ones within eyesight as often as they are!  I would imagine that CMs deal with lost children on an almost daily basis.  Frankly, if I were a parent I think I would be a nervous wreck in a place like DLR while the kids were really little and easily distracted.  I'm so glad your daughter was safe and unfazed!

Thank you for the update on the PPH tree.   That's the kind of thing I wanted to know -- if anything was missing from it, or added to it!  And if they ditched that silly orange "sea grass" garland on the tree, I won't be upset!  I wish they could have toned down some of the in-your-face oceanic knick knacks on and under the tree as well, but one step at a time...

You didn't see any decorations in the downstairs queue of Jingle Cruise?  You mean there was no makeshift Christmas tree this year?

I read the review of Lansky's in your thread and it's such a shame -- they started out being great for you last year, but they have to take child safety seriously and make it a priority.  When did they change from DK's Livery (or whatever it was) to Lansky's?

I'm glad you had a great trip!





theluckyrabbit said:


> I was told by a CM at Flo's that the gingerbread house there was removed when guests started taking bites out of it (eww! come on, folks, it's a public display for everyone, not a snack for just you!). I don't know about BVS, but having guests destroying the displays could have led to their permanent removal.



*theluckyrabbit --*

I agree -- eww!  I had a feeling that something must have gone wrong with that Flo's gingerbread display when it was up in 2012, and that's why it didn't return in 2013.  It was in a very accessible location for anyone who may have wanted to get to it.

People are so disappointing sometimes.  What is wrong with them that they have to ruin something like that, just for kicks?  If it is a child eating the gingerbread, there is no excuse -- the parents should be preventing that sort of thing from happening.  

And if adults were doing it -- I mean....shame on them!  It's not like they're so hungry and there is nothing to eat anywhere else nearby, so they have to bite into the gingerbread display to stay alive!  Whoever bit into it did it just to be "funny."  (And I hope they experienced terrible gastrointestinal distress after doing so. )

I've often feared for the longevity of the yearly gingerbread houses in Storytellers Café and White Water Snacks.  They, too, are in very easy-to-get-to spots, and the CMs at those restaurants probably have to deal with obnoxious people thinking they should start chomping away, or poking at the houses and pulling off the cute little snowmen and reindeer.





DisneyJamieCA said:


> My kids noticed yesterday that a bite had been taken out of the gingerbread house in the Grand, despite it being roped off. I will try to take more pictures today to show any uplates and it's location. What they had done did go up over night on Thurs and they worked on it out in the lobby during the day.
> 
> I will also try to sneak a peak at the one in Storytellers, assuming it's still there.
> 
> One thing I did notice,  unrelated to gingerbread, is the big rim/wheel tree isn't there in Carsland anymore. I know it's not in its usual place, so is it gone permanently or did they move it and I missed it?




*Jamie --*

Some idiot had already taken a bite out of the GCH gingerbread house, before it is was even fully built?  Did they think they were at 'grandma's house' or something?  It's a hotel holiday display!  They must have sneaked down there at a time when no one was paying attention.  Again, as I mentioned in my reply to *theluckyrabbit* above, I hope whoever it was ends up with some terrible gastrointestinal distress.  It's fools like that who ruin the fun, real gingerbread decorations for the rest of us -- leaving us with fake gingerbread Castles. 

I'm not as concerned with what the gingerbread house in Storytellers Café looks like as I am with whether or not it is actually there.  I am curious if DLR put the house in Storytellers this year, if they have the large one in the lobby.  So if you walk by Storytellers, you may be able to see the house from outside, since it's usually fairly close to the entrance.

Which tree in Cars Land is missing?  Is it Mater's tire tree, or the tree next to the Santa Stanley statue?  Or the big tire tower tree?  I'm confused.




petals said:


> I've been sick since Tuesday lost my voice and coughing a lot. It's starting to clear a little bit now but I've been determined to keep going regardless



*petals --*

You are a trooper!  I hope you've managed to have a little fun, but have also gotten some rest when necessary.


----------



## Disney127

Just had breakfast at Storytellers and didn't see a gingerbread house near the entrance.  Maybe I missed it?  They were still decorating the gingerbread house in the GCH lobby.


----------



## Sherry E

*Here is another photo of the GCH gingerbread house, from Facebook:

https://www.facebook.com/TalesofDLCM*


​




Disney127 said:


> Just had breakfast at Storytellers and didn't see a gingerbread house near the entrance.  Maybe I missed it?  They were still decorating the gingerbread house in the GCH lobby.



Thank you so much for reporting in with that news, *Disney127*!  

You wouldn't have missed the house if it had been there.  The gingerbread house at Storytellers is usually to your right, just past the waiting area and across from the check-in desk/stand.  You'd have to walk past it when you enter the restaurant.

I am guessing that the Storytellers Café house will be there -- but probably not until Thanksgiving and beyond.  It doesn't need to be created in the restaurant -- it can be made offsite and then brought in.


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

I didn't see the Storytellers gingerbread house when I walked by this morning, but I haven't gone inside yet.

The missing Carsland tree is the one by Santa Stanley. We'll be back in DCA tomorrow, so I hope to look around a bit more and see if it just got moved.


----------



## Sherry E

DisneyJamieCA said:


> I didn't see the Storytellers gingerbread house when I walked by this morning, but I haven't gone inside yet.
> 
> The missing Carsland tree is the one by Santa Stanley. We'll be back in DCA tomorrow, so I hope to look around a bit more and see if it just got moved.



*Jamie --*

Oh really?  Wow.  That tree is a major tree in Cars Land, so it would be very noticeable if it's missing.  

*Bret/mvf-m11c* was there last weekend, and *Misskitty3* was there 2 weekends ago -- I wonder if the tree was there when they were at DLR.  Maybe something happened to it in the last week.  I can't see why it would be removed unless something went awry -- unless it was never there to begin with (this season).  Maybe someone tried to take a bite out of it too!

Thank you for the live-from-the-scene reports!


----------



## egritz

Sherry E said:


> *egritz --*
> 
> You're welcome!  Thank you for coming back to join us in the thread this year.
> 
> In a place as large and filled with corners to get lost in and interesting things to do/see -- not to mention tons of people everywhere -- I am always amazed that parents are able to keep their little ones within eyesight as often as they are!  I would imagine that CMs deal with lost children on an almost daily basis.  Frankly, if I were a parent I think I would be a nervous wreck in a place like DLR while the kids were really little and easily distracted.  I'm so glad your daughter was safe and unfazed!
> 
> Thank you for the update on the PPH tree.   That's the kind of thing I wanted to know -- if anything was missing from it, or added to it!  And if they ditched that silly orange "sea grass" garland on the tree, I won't be upset!  I wish they could have toned down some of the in-your-face oceanic knick knacks on and under the tree as well, but one step at a time...
> 
> You didn't see any decorations in the downstairs queue of Jingle Cruise?  You mean there was no makeshift Christmas tree this year?
> 
> I read the review of Lansky's in your thread and it's such a shame -- they started out being great for you last year, but they have to take child safety seriously and make it a priority.  When did they change from DK's Livery (or whatever it was) to Lansky's?
> 
> I'm glad you had a great trip!



DL has lost children down to a science. The CM I spoke with notified all the area stores and food carts immediately and the child care center had paged security (who would have then walked around with DH looking for her). 

The gaudy "sea" ornaments were still on the PPH tree, I can't remember about what was underneath. 

I didn't see any decorations downstairs in the JJ cruise, BUT it was walk-on (literally) so we blasted through the queue and it is possible I just missed it, but I was trying to look around and remember being surprised not to see anything.

Not sure when DK Livery changed to Lansky's. Yes, it is a shame, but my hope is that my review (also on yelp) will lead them in the right direction to rectify the issues for future customers. DH says he is willing to try them again to see if they do better, but I'm not convinced.


----------



## lucysmom

Oh My Gosh!!!! That gingerbread house is amazing!! I have to get back there next year and see it in person! Have a wonderful time everyone! Thank you for all of the pictures!


----------



## tarheelalum

Sherry E said:


> *tarheelalum --*
> 
> You did the right thing by just jumping in and asking the question!  I even have a section on page 1 titled "You Don't Have to Read the Whole Thread," but I think that people still feel that's what they're supposed to do!  There is a Search feature for each thread, and if you ever want to find specific mentions of something, just type in a keyword or whatever you're looking for, such as "traffic," or "Christmas day," etc.  I find that the Search Thread feature is often is more effective and specific than the Search feature for the whole board.
> 
> From all that I have established from reading various reports, Christmas Day may start off reasonably quiet in the parks -- not empty, but manageable.  By mid-day on 12/25, or by the late afternoon, the crowds begin to really kick in, and then the next few days should be very crowded.   The rumored _Frozen_ invasion of Hollywood Land is supposed to begin on 12/20 (if the rumors are true), so that will impact crowds even further in that post-Christmas week.
> 
> If there is rain, or even a threat of rain, that will scare a lot of people away and the crowds will drop off considerably.
> 
> In *this post*, you will find Trip Reviews/Reports.  Under the *2013* section, *Bret/mvf-m11c's* TR from post-Christmas/pre-New Year's is there, and in the *2012* section you will find reviews from *JediMasterNerd* and *Mickey&JoshNut*, who were at DLR over Christmas and beyond.  All of those recaps/reports will give you an idea of crowds.
> 
> The hours will be as long as they can be in both parks.  I think that there is a good chance of both parks being open for EMH every day between Christmas and New Year's, instead of just one park or the other.  Here is what the hours looked like in *December 2013*.
> 
> As for traffic -- I've never traveled up from San Diego to DLR on Christmas Day, nor have I even traveled from where I am in L.A. to Disneyland on Christmas Day.   But I can tell you that the streets around my area of town -- and I live in a pretty active, bustling area of the city -- are nearly empty for hours on 12/25.   It's that way on New Year's Day too.  So I am going to guess that your idea of the traffic being light is spot on -- a lot of folks will be at home, enjoying the day with their families.



Thank you so much for the information Sherry!


----------



## Disney127

The items under the PPH tree are presents, surf boards, shells and chairs with seaweed and shells on them.  Also, there are seahorses, fish, shells, assorted ornaments balls with orange and blue seaweed garland topped off with a big starfish on top. Wish I can post a photo but don't know how from an Ipad or IPhone.


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

Ok, I know I'm really late in getting these up, but here are pictures from an hour ago.




And location from the 3rd floor balcony.


----------



## krispin41

So while I was relaxing during my pedicure after I saw The Hunger Games, I was scrolling through my FB and Instagram, and of course I can't find it now, but someone, somewhere in one of my feeds mentioned a Frozen themed Night Party which was replacing The Mad T Party. Of course I can't find it now, but I am diligently searching. Anyone see/hear anything about it?

EDIT: I FOUND IT! It was on Instagram!

http://instagram.com/p/vt8nhendAV/?modal=true, Not sure where this article originally came from.

Basically:

"For the First Time in Forever: A Frozen Sing Along Celebration" (Muppet Theater)
"Olaf's Snow Fest" (Stage 17)
"Anna & Elsa's Royal Welcome" (Animation Building)
"Disney Freeze the Night Party" (replacing Mad T Party)


----------



## pudinhd

Here is a new DIS blog about Christmas at Cars Land.  

http://blog.wdwinfo.com/2014/11/22/christmas-at-cars-land-in-disneys-california-adventure/

Is the last picture the one of the tree that is missing?  





krispin41 said:


> So while I was relaxing during my pedicure after I saw The Hunger Games, I was scrolling through my FB and Instagram, and of course I can't find it now, but someone, somewhere in one of my feeds mentioned a Frozen themed Night Party which was replacing The Mad T Party. Of course I can't find it now, but I am diligently searching. Anyone see/hear anything about it?



I wasn't looking for it, but just found this...

http://wdwnt.com/blog/2014/11/froze...disney-california-adventure-details-revealed/


----------



## krispin41

pudinhd said:


> I wasn't looking for it, but just found this...
> 
> http://wdwnt.com/blog/2014/11/froze...disney-california-adventure-details-revealed/



Looks like we were all posting at the same time, Patrick in OR posted this thread: http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=52666522&posted=1#post52666522


----------



## Sherry E

I must reiterate that unless/until something comes directly from Disney (in print or via some other sort of media or announcement), it is not official. So the links that you guys posted above are leading to rumors/info "leaked" to an unofficial site.

Yes, I am 100% certain that _Frozen_ will be invading Hollywood Land, but we have to put the bits of info into context -- and that context, at this precise moment, is an unofficial one.


Thank you, *Jamie*, for posting the GCH gingerbread house photos!  For some reason, it seems like fun to me to sit there and watch the house being put together!  I would love to sit on the sofa where those people are sitting (at opposite ends!) and watch the process, with the piano music setting the mood, and the tree glowing nearby.

​


----------



## MommyJKM

Sherry E said:


> Thank you, *Jamie*, for posting the GCH gingerbread house photos!  For some reason, it seems like fun to me to sit there and watch the house being put together!  I would love to sit on the sofa where those people are sitting (at opposite ends!) and watch the process, with the piano music setting the mood, and the tree glowing nearby.
> 
> ​



+1 Sherry! I'd join you and have a glass of wine from Hearthstone and be in heaven!


----------



## Sherry E

In this post from *Bret/mvf-m11c's* current Trip Report, you will see a photo of the tree next to the Santa Stanley statue/fountain in Cars Land.  So the tree was there at some point this season.  The photo was taken on November 14th.  If it suddenly disappeared by the time *Jamie* got to Cars Land, then I am wondering if something happened to the tree and it needed to be taken down?  

​




MommyJKM said:


> +1 Sherry! I'd join you and have a glass of wine from Hearthstone and be in heaven!



*MommyJKM --*

That sounds good!  It's such a nice, relaxing environment in the GCH lobby to begin with (even when it's bustling with activity), and combined with the wafting aroma of gingerbread it must be heavenly!  It's no wonder that everyone in that lobby always looks happy and joyful, or so rested that they are about to take a nap!

I just can't believe that someone already took a bite out of that house (as reported by *Jamie*).  That is just shameful!  Those kinds of people ruin it for the rest of us.  If people start eating the display then there might not be another one next year.


----------



## MommyJKM

kylie71 said:


> Jamie--   Where did they put it, in the lobby?
> Any Stamos sighting's?
> 
> Have a Blast!
> 
> --Lori



My girlfriend was on a flight with John Stamos and Rob Lowe yesterday to Memphis for some Elvis event. My 1980's Dream Flight!!


----------



## Sherry E

MommyJKM said:


> My girlfriend was on a flight with John Stamos and Rob Lowe yesterday to Memphis for some Elvis event. My 1980's Dream Flight!!



John Stamos and Rob Lowe?  Together, on the same flight?  Good grief, Charlie Brown!  That's almost too much handsomeness to take in one flight!  I used to be a big Rob Lowe fan back in his Tiger Beat/16 Magazine days (when he was in the afterschool special, _Schoolboy Father_).


----------



## joyfulDisneytears

Anyone have any insight into the character meet rotation for ¡Viva Navidad!? I really would love to meet the Three Caballeros...am tentatively planning a José Carioca Disneybound and it would be great to get photos with them while dressed the part.


----------



## mjlum

This forum is huge and I've tried searching for answers to my questions to no avail so I'll just ask!  
What's new for the holidays for this year?  We've been going to DL during the holidays and want to be sure we see whatever is new.  

So far, I've got
 - gingerbread house at GCH
 - possible Frozen show...my girls would be ecstatic but this debuts after our trip...bummer!
 - more jingle cruise decor...loved the pics from the link to tales of a Disney CM! 
What else is new?  New food? New decor?  

Next question...viva navidad.  We've always skipped this for lack of time.  For those who have been through there, how was the food, the show?  Is it worth the stop?  We have good mex' food where we are so mot so sure about overpriced Disney version.  I saw sopes for $13, I think?  

We will make a point to... 
Try to get a candy cane 
 See WOC Winter Dreams 
See fireworks
 See IASW 
See HM...but our girls are terrified, so we may take turn 
Visit Santa   
Anything else we don't want to miss?  

Also, is there a good place we can see the DL parade that we won't have to wait too long?  We've never seen it because my husband doesn't want to wait for it.


----------



## Sherry E

joyfulDisneytears said:


> Anyone have any insight into the character meet rotation for ¡Viva Navidad!? I really would love to meet the Three Caballeros...am tentatively planning a José Carioca Disneybound and it would be great to get photos with them while dressed the part.



*joyfulDisneytears --*

From most reports I've read, it seems that the longest lines for photos are when the Three Caballeros are out.  They are on some sort of rotation with other Disney characters (such as Mickey and Minnie together, and Goofy solo, and other various combinations, I think), but there isn't a specific schedule to designate who will be out at the photo spot at which times.

When I strolled around the Viva Navidad area I noticed Mickey & Minnie, and then Goofy, but did not see the Caballeros.





mjlum said:


> This forum is huge and I've tried searching for answers to my questions to no avail so I'll just ask!
> What's new for the holidays for this year?  We've been going to DL during the holidays and want to be sure we see whatever is new.
> 
> So far, I've got
> - gingerbread house at GCH
> - possible Frozen show...my girls would be ecstatic but this debuts after our trip...bummer!
> - more jingle cruise decor...loved the pics from the link to tales of a Disney CM!
> What else is new?  New food? New decor?
> 
> Next question...viva navidad.  We've always skipped this for lack of time.  For those who have been through there, how was the food, the show?  Is it worth the stop?  We have good mex' food where we are so mot so sure about overpriced Disney version.  I saw sopes for $13, I think?
> 
> We will make a point to...
> Try to get a candy cane
> See WOC Winter Dreams
> See fireworks
> See IASW
> See HM...but our girls are terrified, so we may take turn
> Visit Santa
> Anything else we don't want to miss?
> 
> Also, is there a good place we can see the DL parade that we won't have to wait too long?  We've never seen it because my husband doesn't want to wait for it.



*mjlum --*

You have the right idea -- if you can't find something or don't know where to look for it, just jump in and ask!

Okay, let's start with "what's new" for this year (I am guessing you visited DLR for the holidays last year, so I am just listing what's new since last year's season):  


As you already said, a new gingerbread house at GCH (which opens as a hot chocolate/snack counter on Thanksgiving);


A very likely _Frozen_ invasion of Hollywood Land, starting on or around December 20th -- including a takeover of the Animation Building, Muppets theater, the former Mad T Party area and Stage 17 (which is where the ice rink is supposed to go) -- and lasting through early May -- IF the rumors and leaks turn out to be accurate!;


Much, much more Jingle Cruise décor;


New décor on the façade of the Little Mermaid ride, including some weird, fake "sand" and oceanic garland;


New décor in previously undecorated areas of Paradise Pier in DCA, such as near TSMM;


New wreaths and garland (with small bells) on some of the Main Street poles and facades;


Mickey and Minnie were moved from the ice skating float in A Christmas Fantasy Parade, and relocated to a different float, and Mrs. Claus was removed. _Frozen_ characters were added in to the Christmas Fantasy Parade;


New stage show /sing-along at the Jingle Jangle Jamboree, to fill the void left by Billy Hill and the Hillbillies;


New Fantasmic Fastpasses and dining packages;


New scenes added to Winter Dreams, and some elements were removed that had been present in the 2013 version;


New Elf Mickey popcorn bucket and stein, the latter of which has replaced the popular demitasse dessert mug that has been at DLR for years; and


New Triple Cranberry Smoothie at Schmoozies in DCA.





I feel as though I am skipping something -- I was trying to think of all of the new things off the top of my head, and those are what I came up with so far.  Everything else is pretty much the same as last year, or the same as usual.  Oddly, there have not been a lot of Blogs or bits of info about seasonal food items so far -- there were many more for Fall/Halloween, it seemed -- but there don't appear to be any truly new items out there, unless they are undiscovered.  A lot of the apples, pretzel rods and cupcakes have the same designs as they did in 2013.

Either *Bret/mvf-m11c* or *figment_jii* would probably be good ones to suggest where to wait for the parade without waiting too long.

I did not try any of the Viva Navidad food (though I have read good reviews of some of it, and the pozole was popular), but I highly recommend the street party, which is jubilant, joyful, uplifting, etc.!!  I think it is a highlight of the holiday season!  The whole atmosphere is very lively.  I know that our DIS'ers *Orbitron* and *grnflash* really enjoyed it a lot.  The Three Caballeros are fairly rare, and the other characters are dressed in festive, theme-appropriate attire.

There are Viva Navidad photos in this thread (from several of us here) -- I'm not sure if you saw them (as they are buried within the thread), but I can easily link you to them if you want to see them,  if seeing the photos would help swing the decision to see Viva Navidad one way or the other.


I think your list of things to make a point of doing is a good one.  I don't know if you have any interest in spending time at the Winter Village in DTD.  Maybe stop and listen to the Bell Ringers on Buena Vista Street.   The giant fake gingerbread Castle is at the DLH again this year.  And Jingle Jangle Jamboree is always a fun place to visit.  The trees in the DLH towers are decorated according to theme, and the tree in Tangaroa Terrace is lovely.   And remember that Santa is in 5 places around DLR, so if you don't like one location (long line, or he's on a break) you can find him elsewhere.

Those are probably all things you have seen/done in the past, though.


----------



## egritz

joyfulDisneytears said:


> Anyone have any insight into the character meet rotation for ¡Viva Navidad!? I really would love to meet the Three Caballeros...am tentatively planning a José Carioca Disneybound and it would be great to get photos with them while dressed the part.



Not sure of the rotation, but I got in line as soon as the Three Caballeros came out because I was sitting in the area waiting for DH & DD, and they were only out for maybe 15 minutes before it switched to Mickey & Minnie (our picture ended up being with M&M)


----------



## rentayenta

egritz said:


> Not sure of the rotation, but I got in line as soon as the Three Caballeros came out because I was sitting in the area waiting for DH & DD, and they were only out for maybe 15 minutes before it switched to Mickey & Minnie (our picture ended up being with M&M)



Thanks! Do you know what time the character meets begin and end for the day? We totally missed this the last trip.


----------



## egritz

rentayenta said:


> Thanks! Do you know what time the character meets begin and end for the day? We totally missed this the last trip.



I asked on Monday, and I *Think* they said it started at 11:30. Not sure how late though.


----------



## rentayenta

egritz said:


> I asked on Monday, and I *Think* they said it started at 11:30. Not sure how late though.


----------



## figment_jii

Hi All!  I just got back from a long visit to DLR!  It was a lot of fun, but I didn't get nearly as many holiday photos as I had expected/hoped!  

_Viva Navidad_ - the street show is cute and worth seeing (but I probably wouldn't make a special trip to Paradise Pier just to see it; I was in the area (at Ariel's) so I headed over there).  It's not very long, but it's very lively and festive.  There are dancers and a mariachi band.  The Three Caballeros, Mickey, and Minnie are in the dance party.  It happens in the street area in front of Boardwalk Pizza & Pasta and Paradise Garden Grill.

































Even the janitorial staff is in the holiday mood!





I did not try the food, but there are other activities (character meet & greets, arts & crafts for the kids) in the area.

_Winter Dreams (WOC)_ - lots of Frozen!  If you like Frozen, then this show is for you...if you don't like Frozen (and especially Olaf), then it might not be the show for you.  It was just, but you have to commit a lot of time if you want a good view.  I'd allow at least 90 minutes.  The show itself is very colorful and has lots of holiday movie clips and music.  

_Mad T Party_ - the set has holiday decor added (snow flakes, lots of light colored lanterns, candy cane wraps, etc.).  They sang "All I Want for Christmas" and a few other holiday songs at the end of the set.  I like Mad T Party and will be sad to see it end later this month.






















_GCH Gingerbread House_ - The house was going up when I stopped by on Friday night.  It was pretty neat to look at and to watch the chefs create it.  I spoke with one of the CM working on it and he was saying some of the chefs on this team (including him) were also on the team that makes the HMH gingerbread house!


















The CMs were actively working on the house.  This CM was cutting the gingerbread:





And then adding some design to it:





The back of the house wasn't very decorated yet:





The tree was also up in the middle of the lobby.







mjlum said:


> Also, is there a good place we can see the DL parade that we won't have to wait too long?  We've never seen it because my husband doesn't want to wait for it.


That's a tough question; last week I saw folks sitting for the parade at least 90 minutes before hand.  I was actually pretty surprised; on both Tuesday and Wednesday, pretty much all of the MS curb spots had been taken an hour before the parade was slated to start.  I think you might be able to find somewhere to stand and watch the parade closer to the start time, but if you want to sit or have a front row spot to watch the parade, it looked like you had to get there at least an hour before hand.


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

The tree that I think is missing has always been in this corner. I have a picture of my kids in front of it two years ago. We spent a lot of time in Carsland today and I still didn't see it, although it's entirely possible that it's been moved and I'm just missing it. Where was it two weeks ago when it was seen?


----------



## figment_jii

DisneyJamieCA said:


> The tree that I think is missing has always been in this corner.


I didn't see it in Carsland last week either (I didn't look everywhere on the other hand).  From the early Dis'er's Holiday photos, it was in it's normal spot by Stanley's statue.  My guess is that it had to come down for some reason.  Maybe it'll be back later in the holiday season.


----------



## Sherry E

*figment_jii *-- Thank you so much for posting all of the great photos!  I love seeing the gingerbread house being made.



*Jamie --* 

On *November 14th*, *Bret/mvf-m11c* took a photo of that same spot, and the tree was there!  I don't know if you can view the link, but the photo is in this post.

So this means that something happened to the tree between when Bret saw it and when you went to that location!  I wonder if it fell over -- maybe some wind took it out!  Clearly it wouldn't be removed for no reason, after the holidays had already begun, so there had to have been a problem.  The question is, will the tree return or will it just stay down for the rest of the season?


----------



## tksbaskets

Hallmark Movie critique - I loved _Angels and Ornaments_ It was so touching. There was a nice plot twist with Harold the Angel.  I'll be keeping this on the DVR for another watch for sure.  

I'm ordering my favorites so far:
Angels and Ornaments
Nine Lives of Christmas

Currently watching _A Royal Christmas_ I do love that stars like Jane Seymore are in the Hallmark movies.  

So far this is much like _A Princess for Christmas_ with Roger Moore.  

Ho HO HO!


----------



## Misskitty3

DisneyJamieCA said:


> The tree that I think is missing has always been in this corner. I have a picture of my kids in front of it two years ago. We spent a lot of time in Carsland today and I still didn't see it, although it's entirely possible that it's been moved and I'm just missing it. Where was it two weeks ago when it was seen?



The hubcap covered tree was there on Nov 9th.


----------



## Sailorwife

DisneyJamieCA said:


> The tree that I think is missing has always been in this corner. I have a picture of my kids in front of it two years ago. We spent a lot of time in Carsland today and I still didn't see it, although it's entirely possible that it's been moved and I'm just missing it. Where was it two weeks ago when it was seen?



The tree was there Nov. 12-14.  The photopass guy was there everytime we passed. We got some cute pics in front of it. Weird that it is gone!


----------



## figment_jii

maleficent55 said:


> Thank you thank you. Very pleased about #8. DD4 is crazy over Jack and NBC. I assumed these would be gone after Halloween. Think they will still have the jack glow cubes in 2 weeks?


It's hard to say about the glow cube.  I only saw them at a few locations in NOS (Mint Julep Bar for sure, maybe the coffee stand across from HMH as well).  I'd be inclined to say they'll still have them (I bought one on Thursday), but I would probably plan to get one early in the trip (rather than wait until later).  There was also the HMH popcorn bucket, but it doesn't have Jack on it.  It's at the popcorn stand across from HMH and I would expect them to have this one for a while).  A new pin was released on Thursday (11/20) and it featured Jack and Sally.  I'm not sure how long it'll last (they've already sold out of the IaSWH pin), but you might also look for that if you like NBC.



hclifford said:


> THERES AN APP?!  I wish I had known about this before last weekend, I totally would have taken pics to post and update.


Just a note, if you're an Android user, the app is no longer working.  It's still fine on Apple devices, but Android devices keep getting the same error.


----------



## mjlum

Sherry E...  Thank you for posting answers to my questions.  Love the detailed list of other things we can see.  We don't always make it to Downtown Disney so we haven't seen holiday decor over there except for GC.  We will have to see the rest of the decor over there.  A lot of the things you listed I didn't know about....  Fantasmic FP...  I'll have to look that one up!

As for the parade..  Wow! 90 mins!  My husband won't wait that long.  My little ones can watch you tube!

I'm excited to see the "new" things... At least new to us!

Thanks again!


----------



## mom2rtk

Sailorwife said:


> The tree was there Nov. 12-14.  The photopass guy was there everytime we passed. We got some cute pics in front of it. Weird that it is gone!



It seems we have a real mystery on our hands!


----------



## LisaT91403

Sherry E said:


> Jamie --  On November 14th, Bret/mvf-m11c took a photo of that same spot, and the tree was there!  I don't know if you can view the link, but the photo is in this post.  So this means that something happened to the tree between when Bret saw it and when you went to that location!  I wonder if it fell over -- maybe some wind took it out!  Clearly it wouldn't be removed for no reason, after the holidays had already begun, so there had to have been a problem.  The question is, will the tree return or will it just stay down for the rest of the season?



On Nov. 16th (a very windy day!), the bottom half of the tree was there. It was pretty funny looking. We had taken a picture in front of it last year, and wanted to do it again...but it there was no photographer and only a shrub rather than a tree.


----------



## mvf-m11c

Sherry E said:


> *Jamie --*
> 
> On *November 14th*, *Bret/mvf-m11c* took a photo of that same spot, and the tree was there!  I don't know if you can view the link, but the photo is in this post.
> 
> So this means that something happened to the tree between when Bret saw it and when you went to that location!  I wonder if it fell over -- maybe some wind took it out!  Clearly it wouldn't be removed for no reason, after the holidays had already begun, so there had to have been a problem.  The question is, will the tree return or will it just stay down for the rest of the season?






Sailorwife said:


> The tree was there Nov. 12-14.  The photopass guy was there everytime we passed. We got some cute pics in front of it. Weird that it is gone!






LisaT91403 said:


> On Nov. 16th (a very windy day!), the bottom half of the tree was there. It was pretty funny looking. We had taken a picture in front of it last year, and wanted to do it again...but it there was no photographer and only a shrub rather than a tree.



I remember clearly that the tree right by Court House was up when you saw that picture that I took on my first update from my trip report. That was very interesting to hear that it wasn't there a few time s you were there Jamie. Just as Lisa said that it could be taken down during a windy day. It was really windy on Sunday 11/16. I went by it again on the 15th when we rode RSR and the tree was still up. That is very interesting to hear that it was take out.


----------



## figment_jii

egritz said:


> By the time we returned to DL to Meet Anna & Elsa the crowds were THICK. And after the hour+ wait for A&E it was even worse with the crowds ready for the parade.  (Side note, I didn't know the FP for Anna & Elsa are NON-transferrable! At the beginning of the line they scan your FP AND park ticket to make sure they were really issued to you. I had no idea and had planned to hand off the tickets to someone else if we hadn't been able to do it).


I wanted to add to this...you have to enter the A&E line with your entire party.  Unlike normal FP's, the A&E Return Ticket is assigned to a specific person and that individual must use it to enter the line.  I went with a large group and most of us were ready to enter the line.  The CM collected our Return Ticket and scanned our tickets with the handheld device.  Little photos of everyone in the group appeared (the photo was grayed out when the ticket was scanned).  Two from our party was not there yet and CM asked if they were coming because they would either have to void their Return Ticket or the group would need to wait for them to arrive.  We opted to void their Return Tickets.  So, just something to keep in mind; your entire party (or at least everyone that wants to meet A&E) needs to be present when you arrive at the line.

Oh also, make sure you include any children under three in your count when you get the Return Tickets.  They'll mark that the ticket is for an under three year old, but you still need it when you return to the A&E line.


----------



## JadeDarkstar

is the tree the one by city hall in cars land? That is one we have a picture of from photopass.



after going back a page or two Yes that tree was there the 13th. We have pics of it in the photo pass but the top is tipping a lot. I wondered if the wind had messed up the rest of the tree after we left.

after going back a page or two Yes that tree was there the 13th. We have pics of it in the photo pass but the top is tipping a lot. I wondered if the wind had messed up the rest of the tree after we left.


----------



## Sherry E

*Here is a Parks Blog about holiday food -- I had been wondering why they were a little slow with the food blogs this year, and they heard my cries!

"Plan the Merriest Feast on Earth at Disneyland Resort" -- Disney Parks Blog; posted on November 24th, 2014 by Rachel Brent, Food & Beverage Marketing Communications Coordinator



And the Disney Food Blog did a piece about the gingerbread house at the GCH -- and, by the way, the Disney Parks Blog said that the house will be up through January 6, 2015:

"News: Gingerbread House at Disneyland’s Grand Californian Debuting November 27th" -- Disney Food Blog; posted on Nov 24th, 2014 by Kim.
*


​


----------



## kylie71

Thank You, Sherry!  I cannot wait to try the holiday treats at the GC, inside the lobby from the Huge Gingerbread house! 

I will be leaving Reno, at 5:45am on Wed the 26th, and return on Sunday!
Its almost here!!!

I wish everyone here, posting and reading, a Happy Thanksgiving!  

--Lori


----------



## Sherry E

tksbaskets said:


> Hallmark Movie critique - I loved _Angels and Ornaments_ It was so touching. There was a nice plot twist with Harold the Angel.  I'll be keeping this on the DVR for another watch for sure.
> 
> I'm ordering my favorites so far:
> Angels and Ornaments
> Nine Lives of Christmas
> 
> Currently watching _A Royal Christmas_ I do love that stars like Jane Seymore are in the Hallmark movies.
> 
> So far this is much like _A Princess for Christmas_ with Roger Moore.
> 
> Ho HO HO!



*TK --*

It's harder to rank them when they're good.  If they were all bad it would be easier, I think.  The more good ones that pop up, the harder it will be for me to place them in any kind of order.  I knew you'd like _Angels and Ornaments_ -- or I just had a strong feeling you would!

I am going to take a shot at ranking my favorites, now that I have watched the two most recent Hallmark movies from this past weekend (and there are still 6 more to come over the next 3 weekends).

1.   I think I am keeping _The Nine Lives of Christmas_ at #1 for now, unless there is an upset over the next few weeks and something bumps it out of its position!;

2.  Now this is getting to be a very hard decision!  I would almost like to make it a tie, but I am forcing myself to pick only one for the #2 spot, and that requires trying to give one movie the edge over another movie, or over couple of movies.  It is a very close call between #2 and #3, but I think I am still going to give a slight edge to _Angels and Ornaments_, only because it had a surprise in it;

3.  Now that I think of it, #3 and #4 are very close in ranking, also!  I will give _A Royal Christmas_ only a teeny tiny edge over the next one -- because it had that romantic comedy sort of vibe that I like, because Jane Seymour was perfectly cast, and because the two leads were very likeable.  I am not usually a fan of "royalty" movies, but this was pretty much what I expected and the main couple was very cute;

4.  Coming in almost neck-and-neck with #3 is... _The Christmas Shepherd_.  As I have previously said, I am not a big 'animal movie' person (though I love animals), so I was skeptical going in.  But it also had a nice romance in it, and all of the actors (the kids too) were likeable and not annoying.  It was a more mature movie, and not a breezy comedy.  I enjoyed it;

5.  A distant #5.... _A Cookie Cutter Christmas_ (it's still not winning me over in any subsequent re-watch attempts);

6.  _One Starry Christmas (which I keep referring to, in my mind, as One Starry Night_!!) -- this only gets the edge over Northpole because it was a romantic comedy sort of movie, but it's still not great. I think the actors are the problem; and

7.  _Northpole_ -- As I said last week, nice special effects; cute movie; good for kids... but I was bored and just didn't care.  It seemed like Hallmark was trying to make a feature film -- only the "romance" portion of it felt like Hallmark, and the rest felt like an ABC Christmas special.


Coming up soon:

11/29 -- Christmas Under Wraps
11/30 -- One Christmas Eve
12/6 -- Mr. Miracle
12/7 -- Christmas at Cartwright's
12/13 -- Best Christmas Party Ever
12/14 -- Christmas Parade


Also, this coming Sunday, 11/30, Lacey Chabert is in a new Christmas movie on UP.


And, I have big news in the world of Hallmark movies!!!!  The two leads who starred in _A Bride for Christmas_ (one of your favorites and mine) -- Arielle Kebbel and Andrew W. Walker -- are reuniting for a movie called _Bridal Wave_, which is scheduled to air on Saturday, January 24th!!!  It doesn't appear to be a sequel to ABFC, from the synopsis I read.  It's a brand new story, just with the same actors playing different characters!


​




mjlum said:


> Sherry E...  Thank you for posting answers to my questions.  Love the detailed list of other things we can see.  We don't always make it to Downtown Disney so we haven't seen holiday decor over there except for GC.  We will have to see the rest of the decor over there.  A lot of the things you listed I didn't know about....  Fantasmic FP...  I'll have to look that one up!
> 
> As for the parade..  Wow! 90 mins!  My husband won't wait that long.  My little ones can watch you tube!
> 
> I'm excited to see the "new" things... At least new to us!
> 
> Thanks again!



*mjlum --*

You're very welcome!  Downtown Disney got much more into the holiday spirit last year with the Olaf ice rink and the Winter Village, and those things are back this year.  The Paradise Pier Hotel Christmas tree got some... "interesting" new sea-themed décor on and under it.

Did you see the Hollywood Land decorations in 2013?  Some of them are back again this year.

If you didn't see them last year, there are reindeer figures (maybe made of wicker, but I'm not sure?) out in front of the GCH -- around the drive-up entrance -- and those are worth seeing.




LisaT91403 said:


> On Nov. 16th (a very windy day!), the bottom half of the tree was there. It was pretty funny looking. We had taken a picture in front of it last year, and wanted to do it again...but it there was no photographer and only a shrub rather than a tree.



*Lisa --*

  You're the first person to report seeing some evidence of damage to that tree, so we at least know that something happened to it.  I'm surprised that Disney has not been able to put it back together, but Jamie hasn't seen the tree since she has been at DLR and it seems like it would have been put up by now.




kylie71 said:


> Thank You, Sherry!  I cannot wait to try the holiday treats at the GC, inside the lobby from the Huge Gingerbread house!
> 
> I will be leaving Reno, at 5:45am on Wed the 26th, and return on Sunday!
> Its almost here!!!
> 
> I wish everyone here, posting and reading, a Happy Thanksgiving!
> 
> --Lori



No problem, *Lori*!

I am really curious to see how and where the treats and kits will be sold from that GCH house.  And I am hoping that no one else takes a bite out of it, forcing the GCH to eventually take it down.

I hope you have a great trip and a great Thanksgiving!


----------



## figment_jii

Sherry E said:


> I am really curious to see how and where the treats and kits will be sold from that GCH house.  And I am hoping that no one else takes a bite out of it, forcing the GCH to eventually take it down.


I was amazed at the number of people (adults and kids) that asked when the house could be eaten while I was standing there watching it being built last week.  I guess, to me, it's obvious that this is a decorative item, but I suppose some people just hear gingerbread and think cookie!


----------



## Sherry E

figment_jii said:


> I was amazed at the number of people (adults and kids) that asked when the house could be eaten while I was standing there watching it being built last week.  I guess, to me, it's obvious that this is a decorative item, but I suppose some people just hear gingerbread and think cookie!



*figment_jii --*

As I was saying a couple of pages back, people can be so disappointing.  I can understand a child thinking it's a giant snack and wanting to chow down, at which point I would expect the parents to step in and stop that from happening.

The adults, however, should know better.  It's not like they are visiting "Grandma's house" and are sneaking bites off of the house when Grandma isn't looking (even though Grandma knows they're doing it).  These "adults" are at a nice hotel, and the house is still in the process of being assembled and set up.  Clearly it is a holiday display.  There is no reason for any adult to be munching on the gingerbread house -- especially when they can march themselves over to nearby Marceline's Confectionery and buy a gingerbread cookie!  

People probably think they're being "cute" or somehow funny by biting into the house (and *Jamie* already saw a bite taken out of it), but if it keeps happening I'm sure the hotel will end up taking the house down because people can't control themselves.


----------



## figment_jii

At least I didn't see anyone take a bite...I just heard people asking.  I'll think positive; WDW has figured out how to have gingerbread displays without having folks take bites.  Hopefully DLR will figure it out as well.  (I suppose the other option is to make it taste so bad no one will want to eat it...)

On a happier note...a few more (random) holiday photos...

Storybook Canal had a few tiny trees in front of a few houses.  Not all of the scenes were decorated, but a few trees.





Splash Mountain had some decorations over the entrance.





Tom Sawyer's Island had one Christmas wreath on the stage.





Even the parking toll booths had holiday decor.


----------



## Sherry E

I am still wondering if a mini-Arendelle or mini-ice palace is going to end up inserted somewhere along the Storybook Land Canal!  The ride is supposed to be closed from Dec. 1st through the 18th or 19th, so the reopening would coincide with the launch of the rumored _Frozen_ festivities in DCA.

Is that one lone wreath there on the Island every holiday season?


----------



## figment_jii

Sherry E said:


> Is that one lone wreath there on the Island every holiday season?


To be honest, I have no idea!  I hadn't been on Tom Sawyer's Island in years and I just snapped a picture as I walked by...it was an interesting trip for me because I went with a friend's family, which included two kids (almost 5 and 2.5).  So I did a lot of kid's rides and activities that I normally don't do...like the Island!


----------



## OHBelle

Sherry E said:


> *Here is a Parks Blog about holiday food -- I had been wondering why they were a little slow with the food blogs this year, and they heard my cries!
> 
> "Plan the Merriest Feast on Earth at Disneyland Resort" -- Disney Parks Blog; posted on November 24th, 2014 by Rachel Brent, Food & Beverage Marketing Communications Coordinator
> 
> 
> 
> And the Disney Food Blog did a piece about the gingerbread house at the GCH -- and, by the way, the Disney Parks Blog said that the house will be up through January 6, 2015:
> 
> "News: Gingerbread House at Disneylands Grand Californian Debuting November 27th" -- Disney Food Blog; posted on Nov 24th, 2014 by Kim.
> *
> 
> 
> ​



*Sherry-* Once again thanks for keeping us updated and posting these links!

Oh my.....such wonderful looking and sounding holiday goodies!  Of all things, I totally want the holiday shaped sourdough bread!  The peppermint brownie cake pops sound pretty good too!

I cannot wait to see the GCH gingerbread house!!  I will probably have to buy some goodies from it!!

I have had such a busy weekend that I haven't had time to watch either of the new Hallmark Christmas movies.  Too many things to get ready for our trip, which is fast approaching!  I hope they are good and I can get to them soon!


----------



## Sherry E

OHBelle said:


> *Sherry-* Once again thanks for keeping us updated and posting these links!
> 
> Oh my.....such wonderful looking and sounding holiday goodies!  Of all things, I totally want the holiday shaped sourdough bread!  The peppermint brownie cake pops sound pretty good too!
> 
> I cannot wait to see the GCH gingerbread house!!  I will probably have to buy some goodies from it!!
> 
> I have had such a busy weekend that I haven't had time to watch either of the new Hallmark Christmas movies.  Too many things to get ready for our trip, which is fast approaching!  I hope they are good and I can get to them soon!



*Tracy -*

You're very welcome!  

The Parks Blog usually does not post a list of food items that looks quite like the one they posted today.  Usually they just list certain items in paragraphs, with some details about each one.  This time it was an actual list, which is handy.  

And, you know, they didn't even necessarily list _every_ holiday food item in that Parks Blog, nor did they list every location at which those items can be found.  (It looks like they skipped Storytellers Café and Carnation Café entirely!)  They did list quite a few things, but I don't think they covered everything.  When I was putting together the comprehensive list of Fall/Halloween Time food items and where they were located, I found some random items mentioned here and there, but not necessarily on the Parks Blog.  Certain items will be available at many locations, and some will be located at only one or two locations.

About the Hallmark movies:   I would imagine that many people will begin to get very busy with the holidays starting this week, and movie-viewing time will become more limited with each passing week!  In that way I think it's very smart for Hallmark to begin the marathon of movies when they do, as it gives people almost a full month of viewing before they get too swamped with holiday fun.  And, for those who choose to start tuning in to the movies just _after_ Thanksgiving, they get a month as well!

I am guessing that you'll enjoy both _A Royal Christmas_ and _The Christmas Shepherd_, but I don't know where they will fall in your personal rankings!  I don't think they will bump _Nine Lives_ from the top spot, and they probably won't bump _Angels and Ornaments_ from your #2 spot either, but I would very surprised if they didn't place higher than _Northpole_, _Cookie Cutter Christmas_ and _One Starry Christmas_.  It's hard to say, though.  I am going to assume that there have to be some gems in the upcoming group of 6 new movies.


----------



## MinnieLovesMickey

For anyone that's seen the Christmas parade already, is Duffy still in the parade?  DS was sad when I told him that Duffy isn't doing meet and greets anymore so I was hoping he could at least be seen in the parade. If not, I'm pretty sure he'll survive.  Unfortunately, now he wants to go meet Anna and Elsa.  We have APs and aren't staying onsite so I'm going to try it on a non EE/MM day.

I love seeing all the pics of the gingerbread house at GCH and can't wait to see it for myself, if it hasn't been completely eaten yet. I hope a few people that don't have common sense don't ruin this experience for the rest of us.

We got some battery operated snowflake lights for DS's stroller so we should have no problem finding it in the dark. You definitely won't be able to miss this stroller! DH just has to finish making the stroller tag.

One more week until Disneyland! I'm so excited I can't stand it!


----------



## letitsnow

Hi! I have been searching if they have announced the narrators? Do they have seating for the disabled? 

Thanks!


----------



## figment_jii

Duffy was still in the parade when I saw it last week.  He's stilling on top of the roof on the float with Mickey & Minnie.  If your looking at the float, he's in the right(ish) side.

I know each week is different, but I went last week and was able to get a Return Ticket for A&E on a non-MM/EMH morning.  I was there around 10:30 am (park opened at 10:00 am) and the return time was 5:15 pm.


----------



## Sherry E

letitsnow said:


> Hi! I have been searching if they have announced the narrators? Do they have seating for the disabled?
> 
> Thanks!



*letitsnow --*

Disney doesn't really announce anything about Candlelight (at DLR) anymore, because they don't offer any ways for the general public to get seating.  They keep it quiet, for the most part.  People either just know it's happening and/or come out to see it because they have seen it before, or they find out about it when they are at DLR and see it in the Times Guide.   

I think that people who take the expensive VIP tour have a shot at getting seats, but otherwise the guests are invited by Disney.  They may be Disney VIPs, Disney family members, media, Club 33 members, etc.

Everyone who views the CP either has to wait around Town Square all day long (like from morning on) to score one of the very few seats on the very few benches set up around the side of Town Square... or they have to stand in the crowds around Town Square as soon as the assigned waiting areas open up closer to showtime.  

I am not sure if there is a designated viewing area for the disabled. I haven't seen anything like that.

The rumored -- not official or confirmed -- narrator for both nights of the CP is Beau Bridges.


----------



## pepe3penelope

MinnieLovesMickey said:


> For anyone that's seen the Christmas parade already, is Duffy still in the parade?  DS was sad when I told him that Duffy isn't doing meet and greets anymore so I was hoping he could at least be seen in the parade. If not, I'm pretty sure he'll survive.  Unfortunately, now he wants to go meet Anna and Elsa.  We have APs and aren't staying onsite so I'm going to try it on a non EE/MM day.
> 
> I love seeing all the pics of the gingerbread house at GCH and can't wait to see it for myself, if it hasn't been completely eaten yet. I hope a few people that don't have common sense don't ruin this experience for the rest of us.
> 
> We got some battery operated snowflake lights for DS's stroller so we should have no problem finding it in the dark. You definitely won't be able to miss this stroller! DH just has to finish making the stroller tag.
> 
> One more week until Disneyland! I'm so excited I can't stand it!



As the PP stated, Duffy was in the parade. We went on Saturday and also saw the Anna and Elsa float in the parade.


----------



## tksbaskets

I'm tempted to get a FP for E&A just to take a picture with them.  I think DH will tolerate a picture with a couple of hot Scandinavian chicks.

I've made my list of all the theme weeks I was  NOT able to contribute to so I can be a better poster next year. 

I watched _'A Christmas Shepard'_ last night.  I would probably rank this one above _'A Royal Christmas'_ which I really enjoyed because, although who doesn't love a Royal/Commoner love story, the story line on A Christmas Shepard was very plausible. 

I'm looking forward to watching 'Signed, Sealed, Delivered for Christmas' that is waiting on my DVR.

*Sherry*, what channel is UP with the upcoming Lacy Chobert (SP?) new movie?


----------



## ARIELvsURSULA

Hi all, just checking in. We only have 5 more days until we leave and yet I find myself feeling sad and just having a bad week. My eldest kitty had a stroke over the weekend and we had to make the heart breaking decision that he wasn't going to get better. I am so grateful I was able to be there for him, to hold him, and I wasnt away on vacation when something happened to him.. but it is still so final to have to let a pet go. Hard to be excited when my heart is in pieces. I just had to tell someone, carry on your usual Disney related chat. It's all that's getting me through the week


----------



## mom2rtk

ARIELvsURSULA said:


> Hi all, just checking in. We only have 5 more days until we leave and yet I find myself feeling sad and just having a bad week. My eldest kitty had a stroke over the weekend and we had to make the heart breaking decision that he wasn't going to get better. I am so grateful I was able to be there for him, to hold him, and I wasnt away on vacation when something happened to him.. but it is still so final to have to let a pet go. Hard to be excited when my heart is in pieces. I just had to tell someone, carry on your usual Disney related chat. It's all that's getting me through the week



I'm so sorry about your kitty. We lost my son's cat week before last and it really was heartbreaking. Hugs.  Time will help. We're all doing better with it this week than last week. We will be at DLR soon too and I am finally able to start getting excited about it again.


----------



## meljensmom

I am now officially able to take a breather and sigh of relief.  I just scheduled the last piece of our Christmas at DL vacation.  

I have:

1) Reserved my Mom's Scooter
2) Reserved Goofy's Kitchen for Christmas Eve dinner
3) Ordered the "Mickey's Favorite Things" to decorate our room prior to our arrival (a surprise for my girls)
4) Reserved the Holiday Time Tour for all of us on the date and exact time we wanted.
5) Ordered and got our Mickey Santa Hats for all of us to wear.
6) Ordered the Photo Pass + and it should be arriving soon.

We are staying at the Disneyland Hotel and the excitement is building.  Now, we just have to wait!  Can't believe we are Christmas-ing at Disneyland!  

Have I forgotten anything??


----------



## ARIELvsURSULA

mom2rtk said:


> I'm so sorry about your kitty. We lost my son's cat week before last and it really was heartbreaking. Hugs.  Time will help. We're all doing better with it this week than last week. We will be at DLR soon too and I am finally able to start getting excited about it again.



Thank you for the internet hugs! I am so sorry about your loss too. It never gets easier having to say goodbye to a beloved pet. Im trying to focus on all the fun we're going to have and not let it show how sad I am. Guess I'm taking some advice from Elsa, conceal, don't feel! I don't want my daughter sensing my sadness and feeling like she can't be excited. It's her birthday trip as well as our families first Christmas trip and I want her to enjoy it, not think about how much we miss our old man Noodles. I think getting a hug from Goofy might be just what I need to feel better.


----------



## petals

Duffy is in the parade and the parks are getting a tiny bit manic this week. Last week wait times were 20 minutes or less. The last day I was in the shortest wait was 40 minutes. Anna and Elsa were an hour wait even with a fast pass


----------



## tksbaskets

ARIELvsURSULA said:


> Hi all, just checking in. We only have 5 more days until we leave and yet I find myself feeling sad and just having a bad week. My eldest kitty had a stroke over the weekend and we had to make the heart breaking decision that he wasn't going to get better. I am so grateful I was able to be there for him, to hold him, and I wasnt away on vacation when something happened to him.. but it is still so final to have to let a pet go. Hard to be excited when my heart is in pieces. I just had to tell someone, carry on your usual Disney related chat. It's all that's getting me through the week






mom2rtk said:


> I'm so sorry about your kitty. We lost my son's cat week before last and it really was heartbreaking. Hugs.  Time will help. We're all doing better with it this week than last week. We will be at DLR soon too and I am finally able to start getting excited about it again.



 so sorry for your losses.  I'm also grateful that these fur babies did not pass while you were on vacation.  



meljensmom said:


> I am now officially able to take a breather and sigh of relief.  I just scheduled the last piece of our Christmas at DL vacation.
> 
> I have:
> 
> 1) Reserved my Mom's Scooter
> 2) Reserved Goofy's Kitchen for Christmas Eve dinner
> 3) Ordered the "Mickey's Favorite Things" to decorate our room prior to our arrival (a surprise for my girls)
> 4) Reserved the Holiday Time Tour for all of us on the date and exact time we wanted.
> 5) Ordered and got our Mickey Santa Hats for all of us to wear.
> 
> We are staying at the Disneyland Hotel and the excitement is building.  Now, we just have to wait!  Can't believe we are Christmas-ing at Disneyland!
> 
> Have I forgotten anything??



Nothing you can't purchase when you get there!!  Safe travels!  Please post pictures of "Mickey's Favorite Things" decorating your room.  That sounds great.

On happy trip related news for me - my PhotoPass Plus arrived in yesterday's mail.  I wasn't going to order this with the CD and then the more I thought about it I would be sad if I couldn't get the ride photos and other JPGs.

Now if only I could have gotten the elusive Holiday Tour...


----------



## figment_jii

meljensmom said:


> Have I forgotten anything??


The only thing that came to mind was tickets...did you already order them or do you already have them?



petals said:


> Anna and Elsa were an hour wait even with a fast pass


I think A&E can be variable regardless of the crowds in the rest of the park.  I waited in line for them a week ago Sunday (so 11/16) and it still took 45 minutes after we entered the line.  The trade off is that they do spend a fair amount of time with each group and we didn't feel rushed to get our photos and get out.


----------



## lwanthony

I posted this as it's own thread too, but I know you all here in this thread will be able to cheer me up!!!!!!! (I'm counting on you!)


I'm so disappointed. We will be in LA starting Thursday. The weather looks perfect until Sunday, of course this is when we head to the Grand Californian for our Disney fix for 5 days. The weather looks like rain every day we will be there!! 

Why me?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?

We only get to Disney land every 5 years or so, so each trip feels like in needs to be perfect..........

Sigh, maybe the rain will keep the locals away? I need a bright side to look at.....

-Lane


----------



## egritz

figment_jii said:


> I think A&E can be variable regardless of the crowds in the rest of the park.  I waited in line for them a week ago Sunday (so 11/16) and it still took 45 minutes after we entered the line.  The trade off is that they do spend a fair amount of time with each group and we didn't feel rushed to get our photos and get out.



We were there that afternoon as well. Got in line around 4 and it took 1 hr 20 minutes to get through the line, on top of the 20 minutes I waited for the FP.  I was regretting it, but our only other days we started the day in DL were MM so I'm guessing the line for A&E starts during MM and I would have ended up waiting that long anyway & missed the short lines for rides during (trying to rationalize that crazy long wait!)  Most of the time when I walked by the A&E area the wait looked to be under 30 minutes









lwanthony said:


> I posted this as it's own thread too, but I know you all here in this thread will be able to cheer me up!!!!!!! (I'm counting on you!)
> 
> 
> I'm so disappointed. We will be in LA starting Thursday. The weather looks perfect until Sunday, of course this is when we head to the Grand Californian for our Disney fix for 5 days. The weather looks like rain every day we will be there!!
> 
> Why me?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?
> 
> We only get to Disney land every 5 years or so, so each trip feels like in needs to be perfect..........
> 
> Sigh, maybe the rain will keep the locals away? I need a bright side to look at.....
> 
> -Lane



I kept an eye on the weather for our trip last week too, and there was supposed to be rain Tuesday-Friday and the weather was perfect and not a drop fell. Hopefully the forecast will change for you like it did for us!  If not, the lines will be low since a lot of people will be hiding from the rain!


----------



## JadeDarkstar

If you are going to see Anna and Elsa just do it early don't go mid day and think oh this wont be long at all. I went early I was there park opening first in my line at the gates. Went from gate to main street line. was 50th or so in line. Got a fast pass for 9:40 was done by 10 AM. Wasn't hard at all also FL rides were walk on's from 9-940 we did 4 or 5 rides. I am still getting my pics uploaded to put in my full trip report but check out Cap banes for some ideas on the trip report board or the link in my signature.


----------



## MinnieLovesMickey

Thank you everyone for letting me know about Duffy . My sister is taking her kids the week after I'm there and her son is obsessed with Duffy also. 

I have definitely noticed that the wait times with A&E vary quite a bit, guess we'll just play it by ear.  I think the best day for us to try is Friday the 5th since we don't have any kind of plan for that day.

Sherry-I was checking out the holiday offerings on Disney Parks Blog and Rachel responded to someone's question about peppermint ice cream and she confirmed that it will be available at Gibson Girl, she didn't say if it was the real ice cream or the slow churned.


----------



## maleficent55

ARIELvsURSULA said:


> Hi all, just checking in. We only have 5 more days until we leave and yet I find myself feeling sad and just having a bad week. My eldest kitty had a stroke over the weekend and we had to make the heart breaking decision that he wasn't going to get better. I am so grateful I was able to be there for him, to hold him, and I wasnt away on vacation when something happened to him.. but it is still so final to have to let a pet go. Hard to be excited when my heart is in pieces. I just had to tell someone, carry on your usual Disney related chat. It's all that's getting me through the week



I'm very very sorry, I know that pain. We have had to put three cats down over the past 5 years and it truly is like loosing a family member. I know it hurts, try to conceal and don't feel if you can, but maybe better to let the tears flow: let it go. 
I'm glad you could be with Noodles to say goodbye rather than something happen while you were away. Hugs.


----------



## Mouseketeers4

Here are the two quick cell phone pics I took of the PPH tree last week.  I'm sorry the app was giving me problems.  I was hoping to be able to post pics live during our trip for you guys.


----------



## Sherry E

Mouseketeers4 said:


> Here are the two quick cell phone pics I took of the PPH tree last week.  I'm sorry the app was giving me problems.  I was hoping to be able to post pics live during our trip for you guys.



Thank you so much, *Mouseketeers4*! 

Even though you were not able to post the photos live from the trip, you're still the only one to post photos of this year's PPH tree so far!

I can see that the tree has not changed one bit from last year!  I don't think the sea-themed decorations were toned down at all.


----------



## MommyJKM

Sherry E said:


> *letitsnow --*
> 
> Disney doesn't really announce anything about Candlelight (at DLR) anymore, because they don't offer any ways for the general public to get seating.  They keep it quiet, for the most part.  People either just know it's happening and/or come out to see it because they have seen it before, or they find out about it when they are at DLR and see it in the Times Guide.
> 
> I think that people who take the expensive VIP tour have a shot at getting seats, but otherwise the guests are invited by Disney.  They may be Disney VIPs, Disney family members, media, Club 33 members, etc.
> 
> I am not sure if there is a designated viewing area for the disabled. I haven't seen anything like that.
> 
> The rumored -- not official or confirmed -- narrator for both nights of the CP is Beau Bridges.



Our Club 33 Invite says Beau Bridges will be the narrator. My husband said "Is that the one with the eyebrows or the Dad?" 

So I can confirm it will be Beau Bridges.

You can go to City Hall and ask about Disability seating - they do it based on the C33 and VIP RSVP's so it may be available and may not.






meljensmom said:


> I am now officially able to take a breather and sigh of relief.  I just scheduled the last piece of our Christmas at DL vacation.
> 
> 3) Ordered the "Mickey's Favorite Things" to decorate our room prior to our arrival (a surprise for my girls)



Just keep in mind they don't do the balloons anymore to the DLH! Apparently we are in a "Helium Shortage" in California. MFT used to have balloons I believe, we just ordered an inroom item we always get and it hasn't come with balloons in a year yet they charge the same price.


----------



## Jenasweetemotion

lwanthony said:


> I posted this as it's own thread too, but I know you all here in this thread will be able to cheer me up!!!!!!! (I'm counting on you!)
> 
> 
> I'm so disappointed. We will be in LA starting Thursday. The weather looks perfect until Sunday, of course this is when we head to the Grand Californian for our Disney fix for 5 days. The weather looks like rain every day we will be there!!
> 
> Why me?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?
> 
> We only get to Disney land every 5 years or so, so each trip feels like in needs to be perfect..........
> 
> Sigh, maybe the rain will keep the locals away? I need a bright side to look at.....
> 
> -Lane



We leave this Sunday and saw that rain was in the forecast but I was actually excited about it lol. The bright side to me in less people in the park and walk on rides. The rain tends to keep locals away. As long as you are prepared for it is shouldn't put a damper on your vacation.


----------



## SweetAlex

MommyJKM said:


> Just keep in mind they don't do the balloons anymore to the DLH! Apparently we are in a "Helium Shortage" in California. MFT used to have balloons I believe, we just ordered an inroom item we always get and it hasn't come with balloons in a year yet they charge the same price.



I believe the helium shortage is global. Such a strange concept isn't it? Here in Canada, stores that make balloon bouquets are having a hard time getting helium anymore because of the shortage. Who knew helium was in such short supply!


----------



## flyingdumbo127

Mommyjkm, thanks for the added Beau Bridges, info. Does the invite officially list 5:30 as the earlier time? I am going on Saturday the 6th. 

Weather-wise, I'm wearing shorts right now. I am local and hoping it will be a little cooler when I go to DL next week, as in a few degrees not rain and cold.


----------



## dsneygirl

We just got back last night.  Thank you everyone who answered my million questions over the last few months.

I have to say we were blown away by Xmas cheer at DL.  We have been really disapointed in all the cutbacks at WDW the last few Dec but DL was amazing.

A few highlights

Viva Navidad~I think we saw this 4x, the music, dancers and energy are just incredible.

Jingle Jangle Jamboree, a blast my kids decorated cookies with Mickey

Characters~EVERYWHERE and no line ups.  The longest was A&E, about 40min at park open for a ticket and about 20min with our return time.  Oh and about 25min for Baymax and Hiro.  We only waited 10min for Jack and Sally.  And everyone else was just 1 or 2 families ahead.

Decorations around Buena Vista Street and the tree lighting.  

Carsland, I loved the amazing details we went back so many times and saw something different every time.

Saw them working on the gingerbread house at VGC.

Watching WoC from our balcony. 

Only downside.  On Tues the day we arrived from San Diego with my DH not feeling well he went to the doc and it was shingles.  So Tues and Wed were pretty much a write off.  We had 5 day hoppers and my DH went to Guest relations and they gave us another 1 day hopper. Fri and Sat we turned it around but it was a disappointing start 

I will share some pics because I loved seeing everyone's here.


----------



## Mouseketeers4

So I'm already regretting not shopping more during our trip.  





DH bought this Mickey Star Fighter during our trip and DS loves it.  I'd like to get more figures to go with it: Minnie, Donald, etc. as other Star Wars characters.  Has anyone seen any at the Star Trader store by Star Tours?

I would also like to get DS a Jack Skellington plush but the Disney Store online is sold out.  Are there any available in the park?  I like the one with him dressed as Sandy Claws, but a regular one would be okay too.  If someone comes across these during your trip could you get more info for me so I can call and order from DL (price, location, etc.)?  Thanks so much!


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

We are home. It's hard to believe that a week ago, I was getting us all packed to leave. We had a wonderful trip and I plan to do a longer update tomorrow after I can organize my thoughts/photos. I also had planned on sharing more pictures live, but the app issues were so frustrating! 

The Carsland tree still wasn't back up on Sunday, which was our last time in the area. I'll be interested to see if it goes back up. Also, does anybody know if the Toontown tree is there (the one by the gazebo)? I didn't see from where we were, but I didn't walk all the way over there to double check. I also never saw the gingerbread house in Storyteller's, so if it's there, it's not in it's usual spot.

I also have a lot of Hallmark movies to catch up on! Thank goodness for the long weekend!


----------



## dsneygirl

joyfulDisneytears said:


> Anyone have any insight into the character meet rotation for ¡Viva Navidad!? I really would love to meet the Three Caballeros...am tentatively planning a José Carioca Disneybound and it would be great to get photos with them while dressed the part.



We saw them twice last week right after the parade they went right to the meet n greet.  Never waited more than a couple minutes.  It seemed to be Mickey and Minnie before, Goofy during, the 3 after.


----------



## dsneygirl

Here is a pic from Friday when it first appeared in the lobby





Funny side note. That big Mickey on the left moved constantly depending on what they were working on.


----------



## revwog1974

Sherry E said:


> And remember that Santa is in 5 places around DLR, so if you don't like one location (long line, or he's on a break) you can find him elsewhere.



A few pages ago, Sherry, you said this. Could you please tell what those places are?  Thank you!

Thank you for the links to the blogs about food.  The other mom in our group and I have been drooling over them.  I am just beyond excited about this trip.  Thank you all so much for sharing your information!


----------



## egritz

revwog1974 said:


> A few pages ago, Sherry, you said this. Could you please tell what those places are?  Thank you!
> 
> Thank you for the links to the blogs about food.  The other mom in our group and I have been drooling over them.  I am just beyond excited about this trip.  Thank you all so much for sharing your information!



Each hotel lobby has their own Santa (so 3 Santas) and then he is in DL at the Jingle Jangle Jamboree and in DCA at Elias & Co.


----------



## Sherry E

revwog1974 said:


> A few pages ago, Sherry, you said this. Could you please tell what those places are?  Thank you!
> 
> Thank you for the links to the blogs about food.  The other mom in our group and I have been drooling over them.  I am just beyond excited about this trip.  Thank you all so much for sharing your information!



*revwog1974 --*

You're very welcome!

As *egritz* said (thanks for answering that, *egritz* -- I appreciate it, as I didn't get back to the computer until now), Santa will be at each one of the hotels, and in the two parks.  He begins appearing at the hotels on Thanksgiving day, and he is there through Christmas Eve.  

This year's schedules for Hotel Santa should go up at each one of the hotels tomorrow or Thursday, and they will be posted somewhere around the concierge desks in the lobbies, or Guest Services (or whatever it's called).  The schedules may vary slightly from year to year, but you can see Santa's 2013 schedules at each hotel in this post -- *HERE*.

The Disneyland Hotel photo spot is particularly pretty, but the GCH spot gets a lot of visitors!  I have seen long lines of people waiting for Santa at the GCH.

Each of the in-park Santas is at his post for a longer time, though -- meaning that they start appearing on the first official day of the holiday season in mid-November, as opposed to Thanksgiving, when the Hotel Santas appear.   

Also, Santa in the red suit disappears from the Jingle Jangle Jamboree in DL after Christmas Eve, but then he sometimes returns to the JJJ in his green plaid 'street clothes.'  DIS'er *Malcon10t* has seen him at least a couple of times at the JJJ, in his green ensemble, after New Year's Day -- but I don't think that Disney likes to advertise/promise that Santa will be at the JJJ after Christmas Eve.   I get the feeling that they decide whether or not he will be there in his green plaid outfit as the season goes along.  


I'm not sure if he stays at Elias & Co. in DCA beyond Christmas Eve.


----------



## egritz

For anyone who has already visited and ordered the PhotoPass Plus, the holiday borders were just loaded! (I also posted this on the PP superthread). There are some cute new ones that I didn't see last year.


----------



## maleficent55

egritz said:


> For anyone who has already visited and ordered the PhotoPass Plus, the holiday borders were just loaded! (I also posted this on the PP superthread). There are some cute new ones that I didn't see last year.



I ordered our photo pass plus back in September or the beginning of October when we were going to go for Halloween, now that we changed our plans and are going next week I hope we don't end up with pumpkin borders vs snowflakes! I'm assuming (hoping) that when you activate your photo pass in the parks it's up to date w/ what season it is vs when you bought it? Hope so!


----------



## egritz

maleficent55 said:


> I ordered our photo pass plus back in September or the beginning of October when we were going to go for Halloween, now that we changed our plans and are going next week I hope we don't end up with pumpkin borders vs snowflakes! I'm assuming (hoping) that when you activate your photo pass in the parks it's up to date w/ what season it is vs when you bought it? Hope so!



I bought ours just a month ago. When I first logged into PhotoPass on Saturday it didn't have any holiday borders, but it did have blank border boxes (like place holders for the Christmas ones). It also had Halloween. Now it has both. 
it does annoy me that it doesn't have Merry Christmas &/or Happy Holidays in addition to one of the Feliz Navidad ones bc it is cute, but we aren't Spanish-speaking, lol!


----------



## mom2rtk

egritz said:


> I bought ours just a month ago. When I first logged into PhotoPass on Saturday it didn't have any holiday borders, but it did have blank border boxes (like place holders for the Christmas ones). It also had Halloween. Now it has both.
> it does annoy me that it doesn't have Merry Christmas &/or Happy Holidays in addition to one of the Feliz Navidad ones bc it is cute, but we aren't Spanish-speaking, lol!



If the "Merry Christmas" borders aren't there yet, wait as long as you can and keep checking. I'm sure they'll add them.


----------



## egritz

mom2rtk said:


> If the "Merry Christmas" borders aren't there yet, wait as long as you can and keep checking. I'm sure they'll add them.



They are there, there is just one that only has Feliz Navidad, thery is not an English option for that particular border.


----------



## JadeDarkstar

thank you about the photopass boarder info i only saw Halloween ones a few days ago and was going to wait a week thanks.


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

egritz said:


> For anyone who has already visited and ordered the PhotoPass Plus, the holiday borders were just loaded! (I also posted this on the PP superthread). There are some cute new ones that I didn't see last year.



Good to know! I was debating whether I should sit down today and work on those or give it a little longer.


----------



## MommyJKM

flyingdumbo127 said:


> Mommyjkm, thanks for the added Beau Bridges, info. Does the invite officially list 5:30 as the earlier time? I am going on Saturday the 6th.
> 
> Weather-wise, I'm wearing shorts right now. I am local and hoping it will be a little cooler when I go to DL next week, as in a few degrees not rain and cold.



Beau's eyebrows start reading at 5:30! 

My bestie is at DLR right now and says its absolutely GORGEOUS weather!!


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

Ok, I'm not going to do a traditional trip report, but just my general observations/experiences. 

Disneyland Express - we have taken this many times before, and since it meant we didn't have to bring car seats, we decided to do it again. The pick up at LAX was smooth and we dropped of the GCH on time. This time, they gave us a card to fill out with our return flight info/hotel and said they would call to confirm a pick up time. We received that call Sat morning. However, I was speaking to a family who was on our return bus and they weren't given that card. And our return bus was 30 mins late picking us up! It all ended up ok, as LAX wasn't busy at all, but be aware.

GCH - I know there is split consensus on the value of this hotel, but I am as much in love with it as I have always been! Our rooms were great (overlooking DTD), they were ready early (we checked in at 8am and got a text at 1pm), the staff was wonderful. And of course the lobby/tree/gingerbread house was amazing. And the location simply can't be beat, especially at the end of the night.

Crowds/Hours/EMH - This is the first time we've ever been with shorter hours (first half of our trip) and the crowd level was wonderful. That said, I completely understand what people mean by the MM/EMH being useless at Disneyland for a later opening. We were able to get on/off PP in 15 minutes, but all of FL was PACKED. We ended up ditching our plans there and headed over to the Matterhorn & Tomorrowland, which was much better. The EMH at DCA were still perfect and we were able to do TSMM 4x, Screamin' 2x and the Fun Wheel before park opening. What was interesting to me, was on these early days how empty NOS was. Except for first thing in the morning or very late at night, it's always been wall to wall people. We walked through it our first full day at 3pm and it was a ghost town! The crowds stayed low through Sun, but Monday was a zoo. The early closing hours (8pm) was also the first time I've found DTD unbearable. They were closing DL for a special event, so Main Street didn't stay open longer and everybody was in the World of Disney!

Characters - they were everywhere!!! It was amazing. We came back in one night for the parade and by the Mickey head flower were Ariel, Aurora, Mulan and the Evil Queen, all with little or no wait. Monday morning was the same in Town Square with Chip, Pluto, Minnie & Donald. We also encountered Mad Hatter/Alice and Captain Hook just hanging out in FL. We also spent a lot of time back in the JJJ, where as many know the characters roam. It can be frustrating to have to chase them around, but with a little patience, can all be seen relatively easily. Seeing Santa was our longest line. We also saw over at Elias & Co. with no wait.

Elsa & Anna - I feel like this character M&G needs it's own bullet point. Our first EMH at DL (9am), the kids and I stood at rope drop, while DH got in the FP line. They were led back before we were let through and DH had scored FPs with a return time of 10:10-10:30 and met me at the exit of PP. However when we got back in line with our FPs, they were telling people they were already gone for the day. To say it made people unhappy was an understatement. And I understand why - 10 mins into regular park opening is frustrating. My advice is if you don't have MM/EMH, you attempt this on a non MM/EMH day. We waited 5 mins and were let in to see them, where they were as wonderful as always. We saw them again 2 days later since we had little ones dressed up like them, using the same method. DH was further up in the line (8am EMH) and received a return time of 9:30-9:50. This time the return line was long and we waited probably 20 mins to see them. When we came out the return line was all the way out to Snow White though, so I still consider us lucky!

Shows - We got Blue FPs for WOC and while the show was better than ever, the getting into was such a nightmare. There was a line to line up and people were pushing, etc. We get let in and I find a rail spot next to a woman. I put my kids there, with the stroller sideways behind them and figure DH & I can stand behind the stroller. At the same time, the woman's daughter comes back from another spot and says these spots were better, where the woman then proceeds to slide down and push my children out of their spots. DS turned around to ask me a question and when he turned back around, she PUSHED him out of his spot. At this point, the gloves were off and I told her there was no need to push a 5 yr old. She tried saying they were there first, to which I explained SHE was there first, not their entire party (who at this point all have rail spots). Finally her daughter steps in and tells her mom to knock it off and we could all share the space. At some point during our hour wait, she tells her mom to move back towards to them and to stop trying to crowd us out. My oldest (10 yrs old) told me afterwards the lady elbowed her the entire time, which I didn't know. Thankfully we had a wonderful couple on the other side of us, who were so sweet and fun to hang out with, so we focused our attention there. I understand we all want great views, and to see it all, but when it comes to pushing people, especially children, I think it's time for a time out.

  A few nights later, everybody wanted to ride Splash, except for my 3 yr old, who had fallen asleep in the stroller. On our way over there, I saw Fastasmic! was starting, so found a rail spot off the to the side (across from HM). It wasn't a great view, but for just walking up as it was starting, it was perfect. A family arrives 10-15 mins into it and can't see - the woman pushed her young daughter next to my stroller, where the girl sits down on the side, ON my DD. I twice had to tell her to not sit on the stroller. Stand back up, to find the mom leaning on the handle to the stroller. Her sister moved in front of the stroller and was blocking my view, so I had to ask her to move too. I'm ok being packed in like sardines, but have some respect for personal space! And don't expect to get rail spots half way through the show. Having seen this show the first time since high school, it's on my list to carve out time to get good spots for this! 

We arrived back at DL at 5pm for the 5:45 parade, however the characters out that I mentioned before, derailed our plans for getting good parade spots. I figured we try another day, but we walked in, we saw space right behind some little kids in front of the train station. My kids sat down behind them to wait, but were never asked to stand up, so it all worked out wonderfully. This was definitely luck though!

All 3 shows/parades were GREAT though, so all worth it in the end!

*side note - we didn't see the Viva Navidad show, but we did see the 3 Caballeros with no wait right when the M&G opened!

Elsa & Anna Boutique - We had makeovers booked here and I was hesitant because of the limited styles and that they had raised their prices during the switch over, but it was so great! They were great with the kids, the hair turned out amazing and stayed in forever. We had them done on Fri and my kids finally took them down on Sun after swimming and needing to wash their hair. Our friends' kids kept theirs in through Monday night at least. DS did the Olaf one and got to pick a shirt with it and it stayed up in the mohawk ALL DAY. Last year, it started falling down pretty quickly, but not this year. And it only came down then because he went on GRR twice. I highly recommend this place as a more affordable alternative to BBB. On a side note, after being impossible to find on our June trip, there are Elsa & Anna dresses for sale all over the place, in all sizes!

Food - Overall we had great experiences with dining. We ate at Naples in DTD (amazing!), Blue Bayou, Carthay Circle, Minnie's Breakfast and Big Thunder BBQ. I double checked all of our reservations before we left and everything was fine, but I checked again on Sunday afternoon, somehow both our Carthay & Big Thunder were both scheduled for Monday! I walked to Carthay at noon to explain and try to cancel that one (it was supposed to be Sun) because I didn't want to be charged the no show, but we didn't want to do both in the same day. They were more than gracious, spoke to a manager and was able to seat at our original time on Sun and just checked us in early. I wasn't expecting that at all since we were a party of 12! Blue Bayou was great and our food was delicious. I had the Tesoro Island Chicken and DH had the skirt steak. The BBQ was great as always. Our one disappointment was Minnie's Breakfast. We had a really bad experience there 2 years ago but decided it was time to give them another chance, especially since the friends we were with wanted to do it. When we checked in they asked if outside was ok and I told them only if we were stuck in a corner and that they would make sure the characters came by. She reserved a certain table for us with that promise. However, an hour in only one character had been by! (And I give Peter Pan credit - only half the kids were there when he first came by and he made a point of coming back when they were all there!). Minnie had a standing spot now, where people line up to see her and we were pretty close to that. (Btw, if they have this spot now, why isn't the picture you get taken with her?!). I finally went to speak with her handler and when I got there, there were 2 other families complaining about the same thing. She said she would take care of it. At that point, we did get all of the characters over, but we also had people walking up the entrance to use it as a regular M&G (my same complaint from the last time). The head handler came out and told the characters to make sure there were seeing people who had actual tables, so at least it was addressed. The definitely figured out the problem while we were there, but I just hate that it takes us talking to them every time. I think being seated inside is the best bet. I am done with character meals now - the cost just isn't worth it to us! However, if somebody is considering one, I would actually recommend this one based on the number of characters alone! By the end, we had seen Peter Pan, Captain Hook, Rafiki, Pooh Bear, Max, Minnie, Chip, Dale, Eeyore & Tigger. That's 10 characters!

Celebrity Sightings - So, you all know we had hoped to see John Stamos, but he wasn't there. However, another huge Disney fan, Sarah Hyland (Modern Family) was. We didn't actually see her, but she posted pictures to her Instagram of her & friends in DCA and the GCH lobby.  Francesca Capaldi (Dog with a Blog) was there and some other people we talked to saw her eating dinner in the Plaza Inn. They said she was really sweet and took pictures. And we rode Jingle Cruise with former RHOC, Peggy Tanous & family - who were very much wanting to be recognized with the way they were dressed. They didn't have a plaid with them though and they were just hanging out as a family.

I'm sure there is a ton I've left out and I'll try to share pictures as I get them organized. If you have any questions, ask away! I thought we'd be taking a year off, but I find myself already trying to plan for next Thanksgiving, lol.


----------



## Sherry E

*I'm going to go back and read Jamie's review (and then link it in the Trip Reports/Reviews section on page 1, of course!), but I wanted to pop in and post this new press release:

"Disneyland Resort: Holidays By The Numbers" -- Disneyland News press release; posted Wednesday, November 26, 2014*




*Also, just in case you missed it, the Parks Blog did a blog about Cars Land (yesterday, but I didn't rush to post it).  You will notice that I asked about the missing hubcap tree in the comments!:

"Holidays Shine Bright in Cars Land at Disney California Adventure Park" -- Disney Parks Blog; posted on November 25th, 2014 by Erin Glover, Social Media Director, Disneyland Resort*


​


----------



## dsneygirl

DisneyJamieCA said:


> Ok, I'm not going to do a traditional trip report, but just my general observations/experiences.
> 
> Disneyland Express - we have taken this many times before, and since it meant we didn't have to bring car seats, we decided to do it again. The pick up at LAX was smooth and we dropped of the GCH on time. This time, they gave us a card to fill out with our return flight info/hotel and said they would call to confirm a pick up time. We received that call Sat morning. However, I was speaking to a family who was on our return bus and they weren't given that card. And our return bus was 30 mins late picking us up! It all ended up ok, as LAX wasn't busy at all, but be aware.
> 
> GCH - I know there is split consensus on the value of this hotel, but I am as much in love with it as I have always been! Our rooms were great (overlooking DTD), they were ready early (we checked in at 8am and got a text at 1pm), the staff was wonderful. And of course the lobby/tree/gingerbread house was amazing. And the location simply can't be beat, especially at the end of the night.
> 
> Crowds/Hours/EMH - This is the first time we've ever been with shorter hours (first half of our trip) and the crowd level was wonderful. That said, I completely understand what people mean by the MM/EMH being useless at Disneyland for a later opening. We were able to get on/off PP in 15 minutes, but all of FL was PACKED. We ended up ditching our plans there and headed over to the Matterhorn & Tomorrowland, which was much better. The EMH at DCA were still perfect and we were able to do TSMM 4x, Screamin' 2x and the Fun Wheel before park opening. What was interesting to me, was on these early days how empty NOS was. Except for first thing in the morning or very late at night, it's always been wall to wall people. We walked through it our first full day at 3pm and it was a ghost town! The crowds stayed low through Sun, but Monday was a zoo. The early closing hours (8pm) was also the first time I've found DTD unbearable. They were closing DL for a special event, so Main Street didn't stay open longer and everybody was in the World of Disney!
> 
> Characters - they were everywhere!!! It was amazing. We came back in one night for the parade and by the Mickey head flower were Ariel, Aurora, Mulan and the Evil Queen, all with little or no wait. Monday morning was the same in Town Square with Chip, Pluto, Minnie & Donald. We also encountered Mad Hatter/Alice and Captain Hook just hanging out in FL. We also spent a lot of time back in the JJJ, where as many know the characters roam. It can be frustrating to have to chase them around, but with a little patience, can all be seen relatively easily. Seeing Santa was our longest line. We also saw over at Elias & Co. with no wait.
> 
> Elsa & Anna - I feel like this character M&G needs it's own bullet point. Our first EMH at DL (9am), the kids and I stood at rope drop, while DH got in the FP line. They were led back before we were let through and DH had scored FPs with a return time of 10:10-10:30 and met me at the exit of PP. However when we got back in line with our FPs, they were telling people they were already gone for the day. To say it made people unhappy was an understatement. And I understand why - 10 mins into regular park opening is frustrating. My advice is if you don't have MM/EMH, you attempt this on a non MM/EMH day. We waited 5 mins and were let in to see them, where they were as wonderful as always. We saw them again 2 days later since we had little ones dressed up like them, using the same method. DH was further up in the line (8am EMH) and received a return time of 9:30-9:50. This time the return line was long and we waited probably 20 mins to see them. When we came out the return line was all the way out to Snow White though, so I still consider us lucky!
> 
> Shows - We got Blue FPs for WOC and while the show was better than ever, the getting into was such a nightmare. There was a line to line up and people were pushing, etc. We get let in and I find a rail spot next to a woman. I put my kids there, with the stroller sideways behind them and figure DH & I can stand behind the stroller. At the same time, the woman's daughter comes back from another spot and says these spots were better, where the woman then proceeds to slide down and push my children out of their spots. DS turned around to ask me a question and when he turned back around, she PUSHED him out of his spot. At this point, the gloves were off and I told her there was no need to push a 5 yr old. She tried saying they were there first, to which I explained SHE was there first, not their entire party (who at this point all have rail spots). Finally her daughter steps in and tells her mom to knock it off and we could all share the space. At some point during our hour wait, she tells her mom to move back towards to them and to stop trying to crowd us out. My oldest (10 yrs old) told me afterwards the lady elbowed her the entire time, which I didn't know. Thankfully we had a wonderful couple on the other side of us, who were so sweet and fun to hang out with, so we focused our attention there. I understand we all want great views, and to see it all, but when it comes to pushing people, especially children, I think it's time for a time out.
> 
> A few nights later, everybody wanted to ride Splash, except for my 3 yr old, who had fallen asleep in the stroller. On our way over there, I saw Fastasmic! was starting, so found a rail spot off the to the side (across from HM). It wasn't a great view, but for just walking up as it was starting, it was perfect. A family arrives 10-15 mins into it and can't see - the woman pushed her young daughter next to my stroller, where the girl sits down on the side, ON my DD. I twice had to tell her to not sit on the stroller. Stand back up, to find the mom leaning on the handle to the stroller. Her sister moved in front of the stroller and was blocking my view, so I had to ask her to move too. I'm ok being packed in like sardines, but have some respect for personal space! And don't expect to get rail spots half way through the show. Having seen this show the first time since high school, it's on my list to carve out time to get good spots for this!
> 
> We arrived back at DL at 5pm for the 5:45 parade, however the characters out that I mentioned before, derailed our plans for getting good parade spots. I figured we try another day, but we walked in, we saw space right behind some little kids in front of the train station. My kids sat down behind them to wait, but were never asked to stand up, so it all worked out wonderfully. This was definitely luck though!
> 
> All 3 shows/parades were GREAT though, so all worth it in the end!
> 
> *side note - we didn't see the Viva Navidad show, but we did see the 3 Caballeros with no wait right when the M&G opened!
> 
> Elsa & Anna Boutique - We had makeovers booked here and I was hesitant because of the limited styles and that they had raised their prices during the switch over, but it was so great! They were great with the kids, the hair turned out amazing and stayed in forever. We had them done on Fri and my kids finally took them down on Sun after swimming and needing to wash their hair. Our friends' kids kept theirs in through Monday night at least. DS did the Olaf one and got to pick a shirt with it and it stayed up in the mohawk ALL DAY. Last year, it started falling down pretty quickly, but not this year. And it only came down then because he went on GRR twice. I highly recommend this place as a more affordable alternative to BBB. On a side note, after being impossible to find on our June trip, there are Elsa & Anna dresses for sale all over the place, in all sizes!
> 
> Food - Overall we had great experiences with dining. We ate at Naples in DTD (amazing!), Blue Bayou, Carthay Circle, Minnie's Breakfast and Big Thunder BBQ. I double checked all of our reservations before we left and everything was fine, but I checked again on Sunday afternoon, somehow both our Carthay & Big Thunder were both scheduled for Monday! I walked to Carthay at noon to explain and try to cancel that one (it was supposed to be Sun) because I didn't want to be charged the no show, but we didn't want to do both in the same day. They were more than gracious, spoke to a manager and was able to seat at our original time on Sun and just checked us in early. I wasn't expecting that at all since we were a party of 12! Blue Bayou was great and our food was delicious. I had the Tesoro Island Chicken and DH had the skirt steak. The BBQ was great as always. Our one disappointment was Minnie's Breakfast. We had a really bad experience there 2 years ago but decided it was time to give them another chance, especially since the friends we were with wanted to do it. When we checked in they asked if outside was ok and I told them only if we were stuck in a corner and that they would make sure the characters came by. She reserved a certain table for us with that promise. However, an hour in only one character had been by! (And I give Peter Pan credit - only half the kids were there when he first came by and he made a point of coming back when they were all there!). Minnie had a standing spot now, where people line up to see her and we were pretty close to that. (Btw, if they have this spot now, why isn't the picture you get taken with her?!). I finally went to speak with her handler and when I got there, there were 2 other families complaining about the same thing. She said she would take care of it. At that point, we did get all of the characters over, but we also had people walking up the entrance to use it as a regular M&G (my same complaint from the last time). The head handler came out and told the characters to make sure there were seeing people who had actual tables, so at least it was addressed. The definitely figured out the problem while we were there, but I just hate that it takes us talking to them every time. I think being seated inside is the best bet. I am done with character meals now - the cost just isn't worth it to us! However, if somebody is considering one, I would actually recommend this one based on the number of characters alone! By the end, we had seen Peter Pan, Captain Hook, Rafiki, Pooh Bear, Max, Minnie, Chip, Dale, Eeyore & Tigger. That's 10 characters!
> 
> Celebrity Sightings - So, you all know we had hoped to see John Stamos, but he wasn't there. However, another huge Disney fan, Sarah Hyland (Modern Family) was. We didn't actually see her, but she posted pictures to her Instagram of her & friends in DCA and the GCH lobby.  Francesca Capaldi (Dog with a Blog) was there and some other people we talked to saw her eating dinner in the Plaza Inn. They said she was really sweet and took pictures. And we rode Jingle Cruise with former RHOC, Peggy Tanous & family - who were very much wanting to be recognized with the way they were dressed. They didn't have a plaid with them though and they were just hanging out as a family.
> 
> I'm sure there is a ton I've left out and I'll try to share pictures as I get them organized. If you have any questions, ask away! I thought we'd be taking a year off, but I find myself already trying to plan for next Thanksgiving, lol.




We were there the same time and had many of the same experiences.  Our Minnie's though was awesome.  No issues like you had.  

Thought the same with characters, we saw Genie with no one in line (may be a first ever)

My celebrity spotting was Jaclyn Smith from Charlie's Angels fame.  She was talking on her cell right in front of me as I waited for the parade and about 5 min later her DD showed up.  No escorts at all she just blended into the crowd.  We found the first 2 hours at DL the best.  Just flew through the attractions.  Later in the day on Fri, Sat, Sun was crazy!


----------



## TraderCharlie

After reading all of your excited posts, I can't wait to bring the family for our first holiday at Disneyland!!


----------



## pudinhd

dsneygirl said:


> My celebrity spotting was Jaclyn Smith from Charlie's Angels fame.  She was talking on her cell right in front of me as I waited for the parade and about 5 min later her DD showed up.  No escorts at all she just blended into the crowd.  We found the first 2 hours at DL the best.  Just flew through the attractions.  Later in the day on Fri, Sat, Sun was crazy!



OMG!!!!  I would absolutely die!!    That is sooooo cool!

I have seen Hugh Jackman at CA and Matt Damon at DL, but I love Charlie's Angels!!


----------



## egritz

egritz said:


> They are there, there is just one that only has Feliz Navidad, thery is not an English option for that particular border.



Nevermind! The christmas version was loaded today !


----------



## Jenasweetemotion

Sherry E said:


> *Also, just in case you missed it, the Parks Blog did a blog about Cars Land (yesterday, but I didn't rush to post it).  You will notice that I asked about the missing hubcap tree in the comments!:
> 
> "Holidays Shine Bright in Cars Land at Disney California Adventure Park" -- Disney Parks Blog; posted on November 25th, 2014 by Erin Glover, Social Media Director, Disneyland Resort*
> 
> 
> ​



I love that she wrote you back with "Weve got a mystery on our hands! Ill see what I can find out." Erin Glover on November 26th, 2014 at 12:03 pm
Really


----------



## Sherry E

I noticed that on the Disneyland Today Facebook page, underneath the photo of the GCH gingerbread house that was posted one hour ago, in the comments someone says, "Let's take a bite!"  Her friend (or whoever it is) then responds, "How mad would they be lol."

_(Quick, Disney and GCH people!  Spray something awful-tasting on that house, STAT!  Stop all the biters before anyone else has a chance to sink their teeth into it!)_

Now you see what I mean when I say that people can be so disappointing.  *Jamie/DisneyJamieCA* already noticed that a bite had been taken out of the house, and that was even before it was fully set up and ready to go!  Who knows how many people have taken bites out of the house since then, but as you can tell by the above-referenced Facebook exchange, some people obviously must think they are being funny by trying to deface the holiday displays!

These are the kinds of folks who are going to ruin it for everyone and cause the house to be taken down, if the GCH can't station a guard there or some other sort of deterrent.


​


----------



## joyfulDisneytears

I saw a post about this somewhere, but I'm not sure if it was in this thread or another...where does the Viva Navidad Street Party stop to perform their set?  I don't want to claim a spot and then have them be all the way down the street.


----------



## Sherry E

joyfulDisneytears said:


> I saw a post about this somewhere, but I'm not sure if it was in this thread or another...where does the Viva Navidad Street Party stop to perform their set?  I don't want to claim a spot and then have them be all the way down the street.



*joyfulDisneytears --*

*Bret/mvf-m11c* and *figment_jii* may want to chime in on this as well, but I will give you a quote from DIS'er *grnflash*:



> "...Best viewing is in front of Bayside Brews/Jellyfish. We got a prime spot just as the show started (but crowds were low so this could change as things pick up.)
> - Don't line up anywhere on the Garden Grill side of the street. While the dancers and musicians perform equally to both sides, the performer float (with the 3 Caballeros) moves into a stationary position facing Bayside Brews.
> - Mickey & Minnie also ride in & out on this side, wheeling directly in front of you on the Bayside side. **They did not wheel further than the float though (they disembarked here and got on the float.) So you need to be lined up from the starting point (they come out of doors just to the left if you are facing Boardwalk Pizza) up to Jellyfish to have them ride right past you.
> - Don't leave the moment the show ends. The performers then interact with the crowd. A drummer came up and let my son beat on his drum, then the same happened with one of the guitarists. Lots of high-fiving going on. One of the folkloric dancers danced with the lady next to us, she was wearing a bday button and was obviously having a great time."



In the interest of full disclosure, I will admit that I think I was on the Garden Grill side (the side that grnflash says to avoid).  The dancers were really easy to see, as was most of the street party/procession from where I was, but I missed the Three Caballeros -- so I think that grnflash is on to something with that tip!


----------



## joyfulDisneytears

Sherry E said:


> *joyfulDisneytears --*
> 
> *Bret/mvf-m11c* and *figment_jii* may want to chime in on this as well, but I will give you a quote from DIS'er *grnflash*:
> 
> 
> 
> In the interest of full disclosure, I will admit that I think I was on the Garden Grill side (the side that grnflash says to avoid).  The dancers were really easy to see, as was most of the street party/procession from where I was, but I missed the Three Caballeros -- so I think that grnflash is on to something with that tip!



Right on, thank you!


----------



## Sherry E

I didn't want to end the evening without wishing everyone a Happy Thanksgiving!  I hope that you all got to spend the day exactly how you wanted to spend it, and enjoyed a feast of food, fun and festivity!  Those of you who were at DLR today, please come back to this thread if you can and give us a recap of how the trip and the day went! 

I extend many thanks to all of you who have contributed to this thread, both in photos and in terms of sharing experiences and info, and also to those who have followed along and stuck with us all year!

It is now officially the holiday season!!  In my mind, it was already the holiday season when Fall began!  And, of course, Disneyland's holiday season began 2 weeks ago.  But now we begin the "real" holiday season!  Now it is officially allowed to listen to Christmas songs and put up decorations -- although, I have already seen quite a few shops and homes with trees and assorted decorations up.  Now it is acceptable to say Happy Holidays (because it's not close enough to Christmas yet to say Merry Christmas).

I will leave you for tonight with some photos of Farmers Market and The Grove -- both of which are listed in my _"Other Holiday Activities to Do/Things to See Around Southern California"_ section on page 1 of this thread.  They are good options (they are next door to each other) if you happen to be looking for holiday-ish things to do in Southern California on your non-Disneyland Resort days.  Plus, there's lots of good food at both places, and there are often celebrity sightings at The Grove.  (And, to be honest, the snowfall at The Grove is better than it is at Disneyland -- there is more snow falling in general, and it falls for a longer period of time than it does at DL!)


_*Because the Farmers Market was closed today, the lights on the tree and on the clock tower didn't go on...




















































































































































































It's snowing!










That's Rudolph (with a glowing red nose and all!!) leading Santa and the other reindeer into the blinding snowstorm!













*_​


----------



## maleficent55

Wow! The Grove looks like a magical winter wonderland! Beautiful! We leave on monday for Disneyland, I can't wait! Counting down the hours!

We have a five hour car ride to San Francisco, staying overnight there and then fly out on a (relatively) short 1.5 hour flight. Spending 5 nights in Anaheim!


----------



## petals

I'm back home  It's cold here. I need to go catch up on sleep but wanted to say a few quick things re the trip.

It was our first trip to Disneyland and there prob was a few tiny tiny issues but overall we loved it. I think Florida still has my heart but California is a very close second. 

Re the Christmas stuff love the decorations. Small world is amazing. I missed the castle lighting song but saw it lit and so pretty. It's also not as small as I thought it was going to be. 

Tonnes of Christmas ornaments around and they're all so pretty but last time I was in US they were 12.95 and now 17.95 so we didn't get any  

The crowds. The first week was great I think the longest we waited for anything ride or character was 20 minutes. This week was mental. The shortest wait time was 40 minutes. The good thing though is that 90% of the people were a million times more polite than in the Paris parks.

The only negative I can think of right now off hand is the Jingle Jamboree thing. I was trying to get pictures of the characters and two of them kept turning away even though they had to have seen us following them. They stopped and got pictures with kids and kept continually picking on kids to get pictures with or play games with and as soon as I would get beside one of them they would turn and walk away. It was only two particular characters but it just reminded me of the mob system in Paris. Apart from that the other character interactions there and around the park were awesome. 




lwanthony said:


> I posted this as it's own thread too, but I know you all here in this thread will be able to cheer me up!!!!!!! (I'm counting on you!)
> 
> 
> I'm so disappointed. We will be in LA starting Thursday. The weather looks perfect until Sunday, of course this is when we head to the Grand Californian for our Disney fix for 5 days. The weather looks like rain every day we will be there!!
> 
> Why me?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?
> 
> We only get to Disney land every 5 years or so, so each trip feels like in needs to be perfect..........
> 
> Sigh, maybe the rain will keep the locals away? I need a bright side to look at.....
> 
> -Lane



Don't believe the weather to much. It was supposed to rain for our first three days according to wunderground and it was 21-14 degrees c those days with no rain in sight.


----------



## Sherry E

*Well, after our various Theme Weeks in the Theme Week Countdown for the last few years, I think we've covered almost every tree at and around DLR (with a few exceptions), but here is a Parks Blog showing a few of the trees (including the missing hubcap tree in Cars Land!):*

*"Christmas Trees of the Disneyland Resort" -- Disney Parks Blog; posted on November 28th, 2014 by Erin Glover, Social Media Director, Disneyland Resort*




*And, while we have already read about and seen much of what there is to see of the gingerbread house at the GCH, Nancy Johnson of The DIS/DIS Unplugged actually expanded on the aspect that we were all wondering about -- How are treats going to be sold from the gingerbread house?  

Well, the answer is -- they aren't being sold from the house itself.  Read Nancy's blog for the explanation and photos:*

*"'Grand New' Gingerbread House at Disneylands Grand Californian Hotel and Spa" -- The DIS; posted by Nancy Johnson on November 28, 2014*


​


----------



## DSNY4ever

So we had to cancel our trip (we would have had our first park day today).  But our son is really sick.  If he can get better in time, and my husband can get the time off of work, we were thinking of re-scheduling for Jan 3-7.  It looks like from what I read that the carolers and Santa will be gone, but would they still do the Christmas parade up until the 6th?  Does it still feel Christmasy or is there too much stuff coming down at that point already?


----------



## Sherry E

DSNY4ever said:


> So we had to cancel our trip (we would have had our first park day today).  But our son is really sick.  If he can get better in time, and my husband can get the time off of work, we were thinking of re-scheduling for Jan 3-7.  It looks like from what I read that the carolers and Santa will be gone, but would they still do the Christmas parade up until the 6th?  Does it still feel Christmasy or is there too much stuff coming down at that point already?



*DSNY4ever --*

I'm so sorry that you had to cancel!  I hope your son gets better soon.

The Christmas parade -- and all of the holiday entertainment -- should be happening all the way through January 6th.  I think that Haunted Mansion Holiday may even still be open past that date this time around, along with IASWH.  Even the gingerbread house in the lobby of the GCH is supposed to be there through January 6th, although (in the past) decorations at the hotels used to come down right before or after the New Year.

The DLR hotels will tell people that the Carolers are there through Christmas Day.  I have been told in the past that, depending on which day of the week Christmas falls, the Carolers may stick around a couple of days later -- but they are gone before New Year's Eve.

In the parks, I think that the Buena Vista Street Bell Ringers stick around past Christmas, so you might see them during your trip.  I'm not sure what the Carolers do in DL.

Santa disappears from the hotels after Christmas Eve, but he is sometimes at the Jingle Jangle Jamboree in DL in a green plaid ensemble (instead of the red suit) after Christmas and on into the New Year.  Disney doesn't advertise that he will be at the JJJ past Christmas Eve, so he may or may not be there, but DIS'er *Malcon10t* has seen him there past New Year's Day more than once -- so you will probably see "green plaid Santa" at the Jingle Jangle Jamboree during your trip.  

I'm not sure if the Elias and Company Santa stays in his spot all the way until the end of the season (January 6th).

All in all, with the possible exception of missing Santas and Carolers, and maybe a thinner selection of holiday merchandise, I think everything will still be pretty Christmasy on those January dates!  Most -- if not all -- of the decorations will be up through January 6th.

DIS'er *tksbaskets* has gone to DLR during that time frame before, and can probably give more insight into how Christmasy it feels.


----------



## OHBelle

*Sherry-*

I loved your pictures of the Grove.  We won't have time to run over there this trip, but I will keep it in mind for future trips!

I read the blog about the GCH gingerbread house.  I can't wait to see it for myself!  I was a tiny bit disappointed to learn they aren't selling the goodies from the house itself, but near it.  

After all this planning we are just 5 days away!  The next few days will be super busy with work, Christmas decorating, packing for the trip and getting the Christmas package ready to send my boys. (I need to ship them shortly after we get back, so I want most of it done before we leave). 

I am still trying to catch up on my Hallmark movies! I am hoping for some time tonight to watch _A Royal Christmas_.

I hope you and everyone else on this great thread had a *Happy Thanksgiving!*


----------



## Sherry E

OHBelle said:


> *Sherry-*
> 
> I loved your pictures of the Grove.  We won't have time to run over there this trip, but I will keep it in mind for future trips!
> 
> I read the blog about the GCH gingerbread house.  I can't wait to see it for myself!  I was a tiny bit disappointed to learn they aren't selling the goodies from the house itself, but near it.
> 
> After all this planning we are just 5 days away!  The next few days will be super busy with work, Christmas decorating, packing for the trip and getting the Christmas package ready to send my boys. (I need to ship them shortly after we get back, so I want most of it done before we leave).
> 
> I am still trying to catch up on my Hallmark movies! I am hoping for some time tonight to watch _A Royal Christmas_.
> 
> I hope you and everyone else on this great thread had a *Happy Thanksgiving!*



*Tracy --*

Thank you.  The Grove and Farmers Market (wish I could have shown more of Farmers Market's holiday festivities, carolers and décor, but they were mostly closed yesterday) are nice to go to for a bit of holiday cheer outside of DLR -- _only_ if one has time to waste and is already not going to be at DLR on a given day.  Everyone is very happy when it starts snowing there, because that fake snow is pretty dense in the air for a while -- and it lasts for 3 or 4 songs.  I was breathing it in and coughing after a few minutes because there was more of it than I expected!   I am more accustomed to Disneyland's rather modest snowfall, but -- coughing aside -- I prefer lots of fake snow!  I wish DLR would kick up the snowfall a bit.

But there is obviously nowhere better to spend a holiday trip in SoCal than at DLR.  Everything there is beautiful and magical. 

I, too, was disappointed to see that the goodies are not being sold from the actual house, because the original blurb about it in the Disneyland News press release said:  "_The six-foot-high gingerbread house in the spacious lobby of Disneys Grand Californian Hotel & Spa is large enough for hot chocolate to be sold from its window_."  

Then the Parks Blog said: "_Want to bring home a piece of the holiday magic? Seasonal offerings for sale include..._" -- which is ambiguous, and doesn't necessarily mean that treats are being sold from the house itself, but it supported what was already posted by Disneyland News.

So I am wondering if the original plan was to have a functional gingerbread "shop" in the GCH lobby (much like the one in the Grand Floridian lobby at WDW), but once they got into building it they realized it wouldn't work?  Maybe this is a test run of sorts, to see how it all goes, and then next year there could be a bigger and better house that can actually sustain a counter that sells treats.

I can't believe your trip is now 5 days away!  You will definitely be super busy between now and then, as 5 days will pass in the blink of an eye.  I can't wait to hear/read about how your trip goes -- especially because you haven't been to Disneyland in so long and have so much to catch up on, even aside from all of the holiday fun!


----------



## DisneylandPlanner

What about the gingerbread house kits? I keep passing on them when I see them because I plan to buy one there.


----------



## Sherry E

DisneylandPlanner said:


> What about the gingerbread house kits? I keep passing on them when I see them because I plan to buy one there.



*DisneylandPlanner --*

I was wondering the same thing when I read Nancy's blog today.  The Parks Blog definitely listed "Gingerbread house kits" as one of the items being sold.  I wonder if that plan changed as well (along with the plan to actually sell items from the house itself!).  At the Grand Floridian in WDW, don't they sell gingerbread houses and kits?

The Parks Blog mentioned:


Gingerbread shingles and other assorted holiday cookies 
Holiday cookie-decorating kits 
Gingerbread house kits 
Specialty hot chocolate and cider

And Nancy Johnson's blog from today mentions (or shows in the menu):


Traditional German stollen bread – filled with candied fruit and marzipan (by the slice or whole, with or without a gift box
Iced gingerbread cookies (_Note -- I think these are the shingles, and if these are the same shingles that were sold at DLR last year, they were hard and I would not buy them again_)
Iced shortbread cookies in the shape of snowmen.  
Cookie decorating kits with frosting and sprinkles
Hot chocolate (with or without rum)
Hot cider (with or without rum)

No mention of gingerbread house kits in Nancy's blog?

Maybe the kits are coming later -- like when December starts?  It's possible that some things were not available yet, and maybe they will be.  But that is very odd.

I wish they were selling the gingerbread cookies with chocolate-dipped Mickey ears!


----------



## dsneygirl

Sherry E said:


> I noticed that on the Disneyland Today Facebook page, underneath the photo of the GCH gingerbread house that was posted one hour ago, in the comments someone says, "Let's take a bite!"  Her friend (or whoever it is) then responds, "How mad would they be lol."
> 
> _(Quick, Disney and GCH people!  Spray something awful-tasting on that house, STAT!  Stop all the biters before anyone else has a chance to sink their teeth into it!)_
> 
> Now you see what I mean when I say that people can be so disappointing.  *Jamie/DisneyJamieCA* already noticed that a bite had been taken out of the house, and that was even before it was fully set up and ready to go!  Who knows how many people have taken bites out of the house since then, but as you can tell by the above-referenced Facebook exchange, some people obviously must think they are being funny by trying to deface the holiday displays!
> 
> These are the kinds of folks who are going to ruin it for everyone and cause the house to be taken down, if the GCH can't station a guard there or some other sort of deterrent.
> 
> 
> ​



Any time we passed by there was a manager or CM there answering questions.  Now later at night I don't know.  But that is really ridiculous.



joyfulDisneytears said:


> I saw a post about this somewhere, but I'm not sure if it was in this thread or another...where does the Viva Navidad Street Party stop to perform their set?  I don't want to claim a spot and then have them be all the way down the street.



This was my DH's favourite Xmas thing all week. I think he saw it 5x (we saw it twice)  Once near Goofy's and the second time we got dinner and watched from the seating at the Garden Grill facing out to the street.  No ideal but comfy and the dancers were lined up right beside us, waving, high fives etc.  The energy, costume and music are not to be missed.

The 3 cabellors take photos immediately after each parade.  As soon as it ended DH hopped over and we were like the 2nd or 3rd family in line.


----------



## DSNY4ever

Thank you Sherry E for all your tips about the dates after New Years.  I am hoping to be able to squeeze in our re-scheduled trip before the holiday stuff comes down, we'll see!  And wow your photos of the Grove look pretty cool!


----------



## dalstitch45

Hi Sherry, just reporting in.  Got here late yesterday afternoon.  I was so tired, I just went and got a corn dog at DL and redeemed our photopass+.  I am rested and refreshed, so it is off to the parks I go.  I did get a really cute Olaf Happy Holidays sweatshirt.


----------



## figment_jii

Sherry E said:


> *joyfulDisneytears --*
> 
> *Bret/mvf-m11c* and *figment_jii* may want to chime in on this as well, but I will give you a quote from DIS'er *grnflash*:
> 
> In the interest of full disclosure, I will admit that I think I was on the Garden Grill side (the side that grnflash says to avoid).  The dancers were really easy to see, as was most of the street party/procession from where I was, but I missed the Three Caballeros -- so I think that grnflash is on to something with that tip!



I concur with _grnflash_ that the "best" location is going to be by Bayside Brew facing Garden Grill.  You can see a lot of the street show from pretty much anywhere, but if you want to see the Caballeros for most of the show, you need to be in the middle.  I would think that pretty much anywhere between Bayside Brew and Jumping Jellyfish would be a pretty good location.  



dalstitch45 said:


> Hi Sherry, just reporting in.  Got here late yesterday afternoon.  I was so tired, I just went and got a corn dog at DL and redeemed our photopass+.  I am rested and refreshed, so it is off to the parks I go.  I did get a really cute Olaf Happy Holidays sweatshirt.


I saw that Olaf sweatshirt!  It was very cute.  It was available in World of Disney and select locations in the parks.  I remember seeing it over by Paradise Pier in DCA.


----------



## Jenasweetemotion

Eeek.  We leave in less then 10 hours. I have the app for the iphone and will be posting some pictures. Let me know if there is something you would like to see and I will try to post it. Can't believe it is already time for our trip. 

Edit: I see the app isn't working so I will try and post photo's when I get to a computer while I am there.


----------



## mvf-m11c

joyfulDisneytears said:


> I saw a post about this somewhere, but I'm not sure if it was in this thread or another...where does the Viva Navidad Street Party stop to perform their set?  I don't want to claim a spot and then have them be all the way down the street.





Sherry E said:


> *Bret/mvf-m11c* and *figment_jii* may want to chime in on this as well, but I will give you a quote from DIS'er *grnflash*:




Just as grnflahs quoted that the best spot to see the Viva Vavidad Street Party is to watch it from the area right by Bayside Brews and Jumpin' Jellyfish area. There is a spot right next the Bayside Brews which the CM's won't let the guests in the specific spot until the float moves into a specific location. We were able to get that good spot close to the float. As you can tell from these pictures. We watched the first show at 12pm with a 15 minute wait time. Never watch the Street Party on the other side since you won't be able to see the float with the Three Caballeros.


----------



## tksbaskets

Great pictures Bret!  DH and I will be sure to take this show in at the spot you suggest.  So bright and colorful.


----------



## petals

I started my trip report for my trip it's linked in my signature. It will probably take a while to complete as I've over 3900 pictures and I'm waiting on photopass to sort out a few issues. One of my magic shots is empty and they lost my pictures with Pluto. I do have a photo of some other random dad and two kids with Pluto though so if anyone is missing there picture I might have yours


----------



## kylie71

Look what we got yesterday!!!
Sadly I am home, laded at 8:35am.... 
Yesterday, while waling down Buena Vista street, in front of Trolley Treats, 2 CM's had signs, with FRESH CANDY CANES, on them!
So, of course we each got a wrist band, and returned at 4pm, to pick them up!!

They made it home safe and sound!  I just cracked one up and put in a candy dish, they are so YUMMY!!!!!!!!

I took 500 pics..... so I will be back!
But here is one, of the Canes!

--Lori


----------



## tksbaskets

petals said:


> I started my trip report for my trip it's linked in my signature. It will probably take a while to complete as I've over 3900 pictures and I'm waiting on photopass to sort out a few issues. One of my magic shots is empty and they lost my pictures with Pluto. I do have a photo of some other random dad and two kids with Pluto though so if anyone is missing there picture I might have yours



Don't give up hope!  I lost a PP card a few years back (son's had a couple of pics taken for me when I wasn't with them.  That was the special part).  I told the pp castmember through an email what they were wearing and where/when the picture was taken and they found the pictures!

Going over to sub to your trip report.  With all those pics I'm sure it will be a good time. 



kylie71 said:


> Look what we got yesterday!!!
> Sadly I am home, laded at 8:35am....
> Yesterday, while waling down Buena Vista street, in front of Trolley Treats, 2 CM's had signs, with FRESH CANDY CANES, on them!
> So, of course we each got a wrist band, and returned at 4pm, to pick them up!!
> 
> They made it home safe and sound!  I just cracked one up and put in a candy dish, they are so YUMMY!!!!!!!!
> 
> I took 500 pics..... so I will be back!
> But here is one, of the Canes!
> 
> --Lori



YUM!  Love those candy canes.  Hope to score a couple this week as a matter of fact. We leave on Thursday!!!


----------



## Hummingbird15

Do they still do the Sh-Boom Carsland lighting at sunset during holiday time?


----------



## funatdisney

Hello all! I used to be a regular here but I haven't posted in a super long time. 

I had a chance to go to DLR today after I dropped my eldest daughter at the airport this morning. I just wanted to say the gingerbread house in the Grand Californian Hotel is just stunning. Here is the picture of it I took with my cell phone.





Also I got the Souvenir Christmas Mickey Mouse Soup Travel Mug at the Jolly Holiday (filled with the Tomato Basil soup  yum!). Here is a picture:





It is niffy mug. It kept my hands warm (it rained today so this feature came in handy!) and was easy to sip from while touring the Parks.


----------



## tksbaskets

A short break for a Hallmark Movie review by TK:  _Christmas Under Wraps_  I enjoyed the movie and the whimsical plot.  I had REALLY high hopes as I love Candace C-B and "Let is Snow" last year is still one of my favorites. It did not rank up high enough to remain on my DVR for another viewing.   I didn't really feel any sizzle between Andy and CC-B.   As a bonus the Coke commercial (short film length) was adorable.

So far with the new movies:

The Chrismas Sheperd
The Nine Lives of Christmas
A Royal Christmas
Signed, Sealed & Delivered for Christmas (HM&M)
Northpole
A Cookie Cutter Christmas
Angels and Ornaments
One Starry Christmas

Hallmark Christmas Movie fans - what did you think?


----------



## mvf-m11c

tksbaskets said:


> Great pictures Bret!  DH and I will be sure to take this show in at the spot you suggest.  So bright and colorful.



Thanks TK. Remember to show up at least 10 minutes before the show starts and get a spot right next to the Bayside Brews/Jumpin' Jellyfish ride when watching the show. I have seen people try to show up just when it starts and you won't be able to get a decent spot to see it (unless it is not that busy).




kylie71 said:


> Look what we got yesterday!!!
> Sadly I am home, laded at 8:35am....
> Yesterday, while waling down Buena Vista street, in front of Trolley Treats, 2 CM's had signs, with FRESH CANDY CANES, on them!
> So, of course we each got a wrist band, and returned at 4pm, to pick them up!!
> 
> They made it home safe and sound!  I just cracked one up and put in a candy dish, they are so YUMMY!!!!!!!!
> 
> I took 500 pics..... so I will be back!
> But here is one, of the Canes!
> 
> --Lori



That is nice that you were able to get one of the candy canes during your visit Lori. We can't wait to see your pictures from your trip.




tksbaskets said:


> YUM!  Love those candy canes.  Hope to score a couple this week as a matter of fact. We leave on Thursday!!!



Hope you have a great time in a few days TK. 




funatdisney said:


> Hello all! I used to be a regular here but I haven't posted in a super long time.
> 
> I had a chance to go to DLR today after I dropped my eldest daughter at the airport this morning. I just wanted to say the gingerbread house in the Grand Californian Hotel is just stunning. Here is the picture of it I took with my cell phone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also I got the Souvenir Christmas Mickey Mouse Soup Travel Mug at the Jolly Holiday (filled with the Tomato Basil soup  yum!). Here is a picture:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is niffy mug. It kept my hands warm (it rained today so this feature came in handy!) and was easy to sip from while touring the Parks.



Nice to see you back on the thread Liza after being away for a while. Great picture of the gingerbread house at the GCH. 




tksbaskets said:


> YUM!  Love those candy canes.  Hope to score a couple this week as a matter of fact. We leave on Thursday!!!


----------



## petals

tksbaskets said:


> Don't give up hope!  I lost a PP card a few years back (son's had a couple of pics taken for me when I wasn't with them.  That was the special part).  I told the pp castmember through an email what they were wearing and where/when the picture was taken and they found the pictures!



They told me that they have searched their database and can't find it and it must be an equipment error.. Personally since I have another families picture I'm guessing that it's on the card belonging to whoever was after me in the queue that morning!


----------



## Sherry E

Hummingbird15 said:


> Do they still do the Sh-Boom Carsland lighting at sunset during holiday time?




*Hummingbird15 --*

I don't think that song is played during the holiday lightings, but I can't be sure.  Maybe *Bret/mvf-m11c* or *figment_jii* will know.




tksbaskets said:


> A short break for a Hallmark Movie review by TK:  _Christmas Under Wraps_  I enjoyed the movie and the whimsical plot.  I had REALLY high hopes as I love Candace C-B and "Let is Snow" last year is still one of my favorites. It did not rank up high enough to remain on my DVR for another viewing.   I didn't really feel any sizzle between Andy and CC-B.   As a bonus the Coke commercial (short film length) was adorable.
> 
> So far with the new movies:
> 
> The Chrismas Sheperd
> The Nine Lives of Christmas
> A Royal Christmas
> Signed, Sealed & Delivered for Christmas (HM&M)
> Northpole
> A Cookie Cutter Christmas
> Angels and Ornaments
> One Starry Christmas
> 
> Hallmark Christmas Movie fans - what did you think?




_Nine Lives of Christmas
Angels and Ornaments
The Christmas Shepherd
A Royal Christmas _(which alternates with _The Christmas Shepherd_, depending on my mood -- they're very close in ranking)
_Christmas Under Wraps 
A Cookie Cutter Christmas
One Starry Christmas 
Northpole_

I haven't watched _One Christmas Eve_ (with Anne Heche) yet, which is on Hallmark tonight.  I'm recording it, to skip all the commercials.   And I didn't watch _Signed, Sealed & Delivered Christmas_ because I don't watch that TV series and don't know the characters.


----------



## revwog1974

I'd like to decorate our room some.  We're staying at the Carousel.  I was thinking of making paper snowflakes (my girls love to make those) and some other temporary decorations that wouldn't have to come home with us.  Does anyone know if this kind of thing is generally frowned on by hotels?  Would they allow me to attach with something non-damaging like masking tape?


----------



## maleficent55

It's tomorrow! It's tomorrow! We start making our journey tomorrow!!! I can smell the gingerbread, taste the candy canes, hear the fireworks and feel the Disney magic!!!! I'm over the moon. Can't wait. Christmas and Disneyland all rolled into one, can it get any better?


----------



## rentayenta

maleficent55 said:


> It's tomorrow! It's tomorrow! We start making our journey tomorrow!!! I can smell the gingerbread, taste the candy canes, hear the fireworks and feel the Disney magic!!!! I'm over the moon. Can't wait. Christmas and Disneyland all rolled into one, can it get any better?



  Best feeling ever! Safe journeys. And I agree, it doesn't get any better!


----------



## tksbaskets

Sherry E said:


> *Hummingbird15 --*
> 
> I don't think that song is played during the holiday lightings, but I can't be sure.  Maybe *Bret/mvf-m11c* or *figment_jii* will know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Nine Lives of Christmas
> Angels and Ornaments
> The Christmas Shepherd
> A Royal Christmas _(which alternates with _The Christmas Shepherd_, depending on my mood -- they're very close in ranking)
> _Christmas Under Wraps
> A Cookie Cutter Christmas
> One Starry Christmas
> Northpole_
> 
> I haven't watched _One Christmas Eve_ (with Anne Heche) yet, which is on Hallmark tonight.  I'm recording it, to skip all the commercials.   And I didn't watch _Signed, Sealed & Delivered Christmas_ because I don't watch that TV series and don't know the characters.



I must admit my list seems out of order this morning. I'd rank Angels & Ornaments above Northpole which is a notch above a Cookie Cutter Christmas. I re watched A&O again yesterday while addressing Christmad cards and it was even better the second time.

One Christmas Eve is on the DVR ready for viewing.  Perhaps tonight as I prepare my camera for our trip.

TK





maleficent55 said:


> It's tomorrow! It's tomorrow! We start making our journey tomorrow!!! I can smell the gingerbread, taste the candy canes, hear the fireworks and feel the Disney magic!!!! I'm over the moon. Can't wait. Christmas and Disneyland all rolled into one, can it get any better?



Safe travels!! Enjoy your getaway!


----------



## figment_jii

revwog1974 said:


> I'd like to decorate our room some.  We're staying at the Carousel.  I was thinking of making paper snowflakes (my girls love to make those) and some other temporary decorations that wouldn't have to come home with us.  Does anyone know if this kind of thing is generally frowned on by hotels?  Would they allow me to attach with something non-damaging like masking tape?



I wouldn't use masking tape or anything that could leave a residue behind.  I've read that some folks have used the command hooks because they supposedly come off clean.  You're best bet is to contact the hotel and ask them what their policies are for attaching things to the wall.


----------



## dalstitch45

They were putting up the CP decorations on Main Street yesterday.  I am so excited.  Can't wait to see it this year.  I wonder if there is going to be any CP merchandise?  If not, I still have my 2012 t-shirt I am going to wear Saturday.


----------



## ARIELvsURSULA

Cant believe its here! I have finished packing everything I can, park tickets printed, boarding passes printed, Im ready to go!! We leave tomorrow for our first ever Disneyland Christmas and I am so excited I'm ready to burst!


----------



## OHBelle

Sherry E said:


> _Nine Lives of Christmas
> Angels and Ornaments
> The Christmas Shepherd
> A Royal Christmas _(which alternates with _The Christmas Shepherd_, depending on my mood -- they're very close in ranking)
> _Christmas Under Wraps
> A Cookie Cutter Christmas
> One Starry Christmas
> Northpole_
> 
> I haven't watched _One Christmas Eve_ (with Anne Heche) yet, which is on Hallmark tonight.  I'm recording it, to skip all the commercials.   And I didn't watch _Signed, Sealed & Delivered Christmas_ because I don't watch that TV series and don't know the characters.



I have caught up with all the Christmas movies with the exception of _One Christmas Eve_, which I hope to watch before I leave on Wednesday.

_The Christmas Shepherd
Nine Lives of Christmas
Angels and Ornaments
A Royal Christmas
Christmas Under Wraps_(slightly disappointed in this one, maybe my expectations were too high, as I have loved the other Candance Cameron Bure's Christmas movies)
_Northpole
A Cookie Cutter Christmas
One Starry Christmas_

I don't get the HMM channel, so I did not get to see _Signed, Sealed, Delivered Christmas_

I have found the movies I thought would be good are lower on my list and the ones I thought I wouldn't care for are up at the top!


----------



## tlovesdis

maleficent55 said:


> It's tomorrow! It's tomorrow! We start making our journey tomorrow!!! I can smell the gingerbread, taste the candy canes, hear the fireworks and feel the Disney magic!!!! I'm over the moon. Can't wait. Christmas and Disneyland all rolled into one, can it get any better?



Wooo hoooo!  

I leave Saturday and I can hardly stand the wait, it's driving me insane!!  LOL

Have a magical trip!


----------



## Coffee50

I apologize if this has been detailed in another part of this thread, but I had a question about the Candlelight Processional (actually several questions, lol)

I'm interested in going this Sunday (Dec. 7th)

Basically, how does it all work? 

What time should one arrive? 

Is there standing room? (Or can you see / hear from any area near the procession?)

How long does it last?

I appreciate any info & insight anyone can provide.

Thanks!


----------



## tksbaskets

OHBelle said:


> I have caught up with all the Christmas movies with the exception of _One Christmas Eve_, which I hope to watch before I leave on Wednesday.
> 
> _The Christmas Shepherd
> Nine Lives of Christmas
> Angels and Ornaments
> A Royal Christmas
> Christmas Under Wraps_(slightly disappointed in this one, maybe my expectations were too high, as I have loved the other Candance Cameron Bure's Christmas movies)
> _Northpole
> A Cookie Cutter Christmas
> One Starry Christmas_
> 
> I don't get the HMM channel, so I did not get to see _Signed, Sealed, Delivered Christmas_
> 
> I have found the movies I thought would be good are lower on my list and the ones I thought I wouldn't care for are up at the top!



I totally agree!  I was SOOooo looking forward to _Christmas Under Wraps_ and while it was nice - it was no _Let it Snow_.

We still have a few more to go!  One Christmas Eve is on my DVR and I too hope to watch it before Wednesday.

TK


----------



## Sherry E

Coffee50 said:


> I apologize if this has been detailed in another part of this thread, but I had a question about the Candlelight Processional (actually several questions, lol)
> 
> I'm interested in going this Sunday (Dec. 7th)
> 
> Basically, how does it all work?
> 
> What time should one arrive?
> 
> Is there standing room? (Or can you see / hear from any area near the procession?)
> 
> How long does it last?
> 
> I appreciate any info & insight anyone can provide.
> 
> Thanks!



*Coffee50 --*

Candlelight will have 2 performances on Sunday -- one at 5:30 p.m. and one at 8 p.m. (I suppose it is possible that it could run a bit late as well).

I would say that the whole Ceremony lasts anywhere from 45 minutes to one hour.   Disney will say that it is 45 minutes, but last year the Ceremony was still taking place at 6:30 p.m. on Sunday night, even though it was supposed to have begun at 5:30.

The seats (usually white fold-up chairs) in front of the stage are for invited guests, such as VIPs, invited guests, Club 33 members, media, etc. 

There are a few benches (a very, very limited number) set up sort of on the side of Town Square (it would be the right hand side when facing the stage), or around the perimeter.  There may be a few benches on the left-hand side as well, but I'm not sure of that.  Those benches are for the general public/non-invited guests, and if you want to snag one you have to get there early!  People will literally claim those benches in the morning, or as soon as they go up, and sit there all day long -- until the 5:30 p.m. show.

However, when the 5:30 p.m. CP is over, everyone who was viewing it has to shuffle along and move out so that the people waiting to view the 8 p.m. Ceremony can step into place.  

If you want a bench for the 8 p.m. show, you would have to be up at the front of the waiting section -- and the Cast Members may or may not let people begin waiting for the 8 p.m. show while the 5:30 p.m. show is still happening.  Last year, I began waiting for the 8 p.m. show at around 6:30 (while the first Ceremony was still happening), but there was already a substantial group of folks ahead of me in the waiting section on Main Street, who had presumably gotten there even before 6:30 -- and they probably scooted right over to the benches as soon as the Cast Members cleared out the 5:30 people and let us move ahead into Town Square.

If the benches are not important to you and you want to stand in a good spot -- as I mentioned, the Cast Members will probably let people move into Town Square for the 8 p.m. performance as soon as everyone from the 5:30 performance has moved out.   Again, you'd have to stand in the designated waiting area on Main Street first (which could open up at 6:30 p.m. or even before that) -- this is sort of the waiting area for the waiting area, in a sense!  You're essentially waiting along Main Street -- to then move into Town Square and wait some more!!

I'm not entirely sure when the CMs will let people begin standing and waiting for the first performance at 5:30 p.m.  Something tells me that they may vary it slightly, from year to year.  Maybe some years they may let people move into the holding area on Main Street 90 minutes in advance.  Maybe other years it might be 60 minutes, or 30.  Maybe they just move people right into Town Square without standing on Main Street first.  I'm not sure.  Your best bet would be to ask the Cast Members in Town Square when and exactly where they will let people begin waiting that day.  

This is also the first year of the CP when we have had the back alley behind Main Street officially opened up as a traffic flow corridor.  That could impact the way the crowds move around, which could also affect when and where the Candlelight crowds are allowed to begin standing.

The narrator's podium is on the right side of the stage (when facing it).  So if you move into the standing area on that side you will be closest to the narrator, but if you move too close to the front of that waiting area you may end up with more of a side/back view of the narrator.  I was on the right side last year, and I almost wondered if I might have been able to get a better, more direct view of the narrator's podium from the front if I had stood on the left side instead.  I would have been farther away on the left, but I think I would have had a more direct, clean eye line/view.

If you're not interested in waiting at all, you can certainly hear the narration and music from various points on Main Street or at the Hub.  You won't get the full Candlelight experience that way -- the setting of Town Square in the haunting flicker of the candlelight is just lovely to see, and it's wonderful to watch the actual processional, as the performers file in and take their positions on and around the stage -- but you will be able to hear some really great Christmas music, sung by very talented people, and Beau Bridges' narration!


----------



## kylie71

From the GC and DLH, and Storytellers has 2!!!
Grand Californian:





Disneyland Hotel:





Grand Californian Goodies:





Stortellers:


----------



## Sherry E

*Lori --*

I'm so glad to see that Storytellers finally got their display this year.   You said they have 2?   I only see one in your photo.  Are they both near the entrance/waiting area, in the usual spot -- or where are they?   Maybe one is near the buffet and the other is near the seating/waiting area?  I was thinking that the "gingerbread budget" would have been blown on the house in the GCH lobby this year, and that the Storytellers house would be missing.

What about White Water Snacks?  They usually have a small gingerbread house or neighborhood.  Nothing?

I'm sorry -- I'm just going to say it.  I'm going to be honest.  That Castle at the Disneyland Hotel is cute as far as being a big holiday decoration in the Fantasy Tower lobby (and that lobby needs a big decoration)... but it looks ridiculous (and cheap) in comparison to the real, actual gingerbread creations at the GCH.  Disney could certainly spring for a real gingerbread Castle to go in the DLH lobby, although people would try to eat it as well.


----------



## kylie71

Sherry, they put the 2 in Storytellers, ON Saturday!  Like right before we went there at 5pm for dinner!  Its not in the entrance, like usual... ( I actually thought their wasn't one a first!)   
They are right next to the buffet. One on each side of it.
Their was just a tree in WWS, no Gingerbread house!

I Love the tree's, and outdoor lights at the DLH though!  it was Magical!

--Lori


----------



## Sherry E

kylie71 said:


> Sherry, they put the 2 in Storytellers, ON Saturday!  Like right before we went there at 5pm for dinner!  Its not in the entrance, like usual... ( I actually thought their wasn't one a first!)
> They are right next to the buffet. One on each side of it.
> Their was just a tree in WWS, no Gingerbread house!
> 
> I Love the tree's, and outdoor lights at the DLH though!  it was Magical!
> 
> --Lori



*Lori --*

I love the colored lights in the planters out in front of the Fantasy Tower -- and I love how each bulb changes to a different color every few seconds, so they are constantly changing throughout the day/night.  And the Tower trees, as well as the Tangaroa Terrace tree, are among my favorites.

The gingerbread house/neighborhood in WWS is usually not at the front -- it's usually in the restaurant, past the ordering area, on a counter.  Maybe they skipped it this year since they put 2 in Storytellers.  I wonder why they decided to put the gingerbread houses on either side of the buffet this year, instead of putting one in the usual spot near the check-in desk.  Maybe it was attracting too many people in that one location, and causing gridlock in the waiting area.

I can't remember where I read it, but is it true that the colored orbs are not hanging in the Downtown Disney trees this year?  You know those colored ornament-looking things that are usually there?


----------



## crystal1313

kylie71, is the giant snowman a sugar cookie?  Or gingerbread cookie at the Grand?  Thanks!


----------



## Brunolvr

maleficent55 said:


> It's tomorrow! It's tomorrow! We start making our journey tomorrow!!! I can smell the gingerbread, taste the candy canes, hear the fireworks and feel the Disney magic!!!! I'm over the moon. Can't wait. Christmas and Disneyland all rolled into one, can it get any better?



Hi, maleficent55!  We also are leaving tomorrow for our DL trip.  Where are you coming from?  Our flight from Seattle doesn't arrive until around 3PM.  This will be my first encounter with a DL Christmas.  Can't wait!!!


----------



## Sherry E

*Crystal -*

I thought the snowman was neither sugar nor gingerbread -- I thought it was a shortbread cookie???  Maybe not??


----------



## Brunolvr

ARIELvsURSULA said:


> Cant believe its here! I have finished packing everything I can, park tickets printed, boarding passes printed, Im ready to go!! We leave tomorrow for our first ever Disneyland Christmas and I am so excited I'm ready to burst!



Hi ARIELvsURSULA!  Yes, it's very exciting, isn't it?!?!?!  We also leave tomorrow for my first ever Christmas at DL.  Where are you coming from?  We'll be flying in from Washington State then off to the DL Hotel for 4 nights.  Sure hope the predicted rain stays away, though!


----------



## crystal1313

Sherry E said:


> *Crystal -*
> 
> I thought the snowman was neither sugar nor gingerbread -- I thought it was a shortbread cookie???  Maybe not??




Yum!!  That is a giant cookie!  LOL.  I love shortbread though   DO they sell gingerbread items too?  Cause you know I'm obsessed with DLR gingerbread!  LOL


----------



## Sherry E

crystal1313 said:


> Yum!!  That is a giant cookie!  LOL.  I love shortbread though   DO they sell gingerbread items too?  Cause you know I'm obsessed with DLR gingerbread!  LOL



*Crystal --*

In Nancy Johnson's blog from last week, you will see the menu of what is sold, and photos -- *HERE*.

The Stollen was a surprise!


----------



## crystal1313

Sherry E said:


> *Crystal --*
> 
> In Nancy Johnson's blog from last week, you will see the menu of what is sold, and photos -- *HERE*.
> 
> The Stollen was a surprise!




Thanks Sherry!  I missed that.  We were in Tahoe for Thanksgiving and I missed some stuff I think!

The drinks with rum sound yummy!!  I am hoping we find time to check this out.


----------



## Sherry E

crystal1313 said:


> Thanks Sherry!  I missed that.  We were in Tahoe for Thanksgiving and I missed some stuff I think!
> 
> The drinks with rum sound yummy!!  I am hoping we find time to check this out.



*Crystal --*

About the gingerbread shingle that is being sold... I have not tried this year's shingle, but I tried the shingle that was sold in the parks last year (even before there was a GCH gingerbread house).  It was at a couple of counter service spots, and it popped up at Club 33!   It was basically a hard slab o' gingerbread.  It was nowhere near as good as the gingerbread cookies we know and love -- with the chocolate-dipped Mickey ears!   This year's slab o' gingerbread -- a.k.a. The Shingle -- may be softer, better and not as brick-like, but be sure to inspect it first!


----------



## crystal1313

Sherry E said:


> *Crystal --*
> 
> About the gingerbread shingle that is being sold... I have not tried this year's shingle, but I tried the shingle that was sold in the parks last year (even before there was a GCH gingerbread house).  It was at a couple of counter service spots, and it popped up at Club 33!   It was basically a hard slab o' gingerbread.  It was nowhere near as good as the gingerbread cookies we know and love -- with the chocolate-dipped Mickey ears!   This year's slab o' gingerbread -- a.k.a. The Shingle -- may be softer, better and not as brick-like, but be sure to inspect it first!



Good to know!  I may just stick to the soft cookies!  I seriously cannot wait!  LOL.  Leave Friday!!!


----------



## DisneylandPlanner

Sherry E said:


> *Crystal -*
> 
> I thought the snowman was neither sugar nor gingerbread -- I thought it was a shortbread cookie???  Maybe not??



Snowmen look like sugar, but shortbread now we are talking that would be AWESOME!!!!


----------



## Coffee50

Sherry E said:


> *Coffee50 --*
> 
> Candlelight will have 2 performances on Sunday -- one at 5:30 p.m. and one at 8 p.m. (I suppose it is possible that it could run a bit late as well).
> 
> I would say that the whole Ceremony lasts anywhere from 45 minutes to one hour.   Disney will say that it is 45 minutes, but last year the Ceremony was still taking place at 6:30 p.m. on Sunday night, even though it was supposed to have begun at 5:30.
> 
> The seats (usually white fold-up chairs) in front of the stage are for invited guests, such as VIPs, invited guests, Club 33 members, media, etc.
> 
> There are a few benches (a very, very limited number) set up sort of on the side of Town Square (it would be the right hand side when facing the stage), or around the perimeter.  There may be a few benches on the left-hand side as well, but I'm not sure of that.  Those benches are for the general public/non-invited guests, and if you want to snag one you have to get there early!  People will literally claim those benches in the morning, or as soon as they go up, and sit there all day long -- until the 5:30 p.m. show.
> 
> However, when the 5:30 p.m. CP is over, everyone who was viewing it has to shuffle along and move out so that the people waiting to view the 8 p.m. Ceremony can step into place.
> 
> If you want a bench for the 8 p.m. show, you would have to be up at the front of the waiting section -- and the Cast Members may or may not let people begin waiting for the 8 p.m. show while the 5:30 p.m. show is still happening.  Last year, I began waiting for the 8 p.m. show at around 6:30 (while the first Ceremony was still happening), but there was already a substantial group of folks ahead of me in the waiting section on Main Street, who had presumably gotten there even before 6:30 -- and they probably scooted right over to the benches as soon as the Cast Members cleared out the 5:30 people and let us move ahead into Town Square.
> 
> If the benches are not important to you and you want to stand in a good spot -- as I mentioned, the Cast Members will probably let people move into Town Square for the 8 p.m. performance as soon as everyone from the 5:30 performance has moved out.   Again, you'd have to stand in the designated waiting area on Main Street first (which could open up at 6:30 p.m. or even before that) -- this is sort of the waiting area for the waiting area, in a sense!  You're essentially waiting along Main Street -- to then move into Town Square and wait some more!!
> 
> I'm not entirely sure when the CMs will let people begin standing and waiting for the first performance at 5:30 p.m.  Something tells me that they may vary it slightly, from year to year.  Maybe some years they may let people move into the holding area on Main Street 90 minutes in advance.  Maybe other years it might be 60 minutes, or 30.  Maybe they just move people right into Town Square without standing on Main Street first.  I'm not sure.  Your best bet would be to ask the Cast Members in Town Square when and exactly where they will let people begin waiting that day.
> 
> This is also the first year of the CP when we have had the back alley behind Main Street officially opened up as a traffic flow corridor.  That could impact the way the crowds move around, which could also affect when and where the Candlelight crowds are allowed to begin standing.
> 
> The narrator's podium is on the right side of the stage (when facing it).  So if you move into the standing area on that side you will be closest to the narrator, but if you move too close to the front of that waiting area you may end up with more of a side/back view of the narrator.  I was on the right side last year, and I almost wondered if I might have been able to get a better, more direct view of the narrator's podium from the front if I had stood on the left side instead.  I would have been farther away on the left, but I think I would have had a more direct, clean eye line/view.
> 
> If you're not interested in waiting at all, you can certainly hear the narration and music from various points on Main Street or at the Hub.  You won't get the full Candlelight experience that way -- the setting of Town Square in the haunting flicker of the candlelight is just lovely to see, and it's wonderful to watch the actual processional, as the performers file in and take their positions on and around the stage -- but you will be able to hear some really great Christmas music, sung by very talented people, and Beau Bridges' narration!



Thanks so much Sherry! This was super helpful & answered all my questions & then some!

This gives me a better idea of which show I should try to attend. I'd be going specifically for this so I'll try & plan accordingly.

I wish there were more days (Epcot goes from Nov. 28th - Dec. 28th). I'm thinking since this is the only weekend & people start getting their spots early in the morn, it's going to be jam packed! 

And worst case, as you said, the music & narrator can still be heard from the hub, so I'll even hang out there if I have to 

Thanks again!


----------



## rentayenta

We leave Saturday!


----------



## maleficent55

Brunolvr said:


> Hi, maleficent55!  We also are leaving tomorrow for our DL trip.  Where are you coming from?  Our flight from Seattle doesn't arrive until around 3PM.  This will be my first encounter with a DL Christmas.  Can't wait!!!



Oh boy!!! We are coming from almost the top of California, on the coast. We are currently on our (about) 5 hour drive south to San Francisco. We will enjoy the city a little tonight and then fly into SNA in the morning and spend the rest of the (pretty rainy) day in Downtown Disney. Our first day in the parks is Wednesday, we have 4 day park hoppers and it is our first Christmas in Disneyland as well!!! I'm too excited! 
We will stay a day and a half in San Francisco in the way home and take in some more Christmas festivities, like the big gingerbread display at the Fairmont Hotel, the sugar tree at the Sir Francis Drake and the nutcracker light show at the Westfield Shopping center. 
I may be Christmased out when all is said and done.....nah!!!!!! Not a chance!


----------



## kylie71

Sherry: You are correct, no giant Orbs this year... I have a old pic of one though.





I went to WWS, 2 times, and ordered food, their was NO Gingerbread House back there!  

I have the tree from Tangora Terrace  though....  






These are the decorations from the front entrance, of the DLH:










Crystal, I THINK its a Sugar cookie (Snowman )...  I think it was on the menu as a sugar cookie... but I could be wrong!
They had Rum, to add to your hot chocolate, or cider...... it was very festive!
The carolers we're there, in front of the tree for 30 minute sets!  It was Awesome!!!!   


--Lori


----------



## flyingdumbo127

I just chatted with a Disney CM online. She pretty much shared the same CP info you already kindly provided Sherry, thank you again for that.  I asked about the 5:30 performance on Saturday which is when I will be there. The CM said it would be advisable to ask that morning and weather may affect things. Otherwise, to arrive at Main Street by 3. There will be extra CM's and marked areas in which to wait.  Other suggestion was to check periodically throughout the day to get a feel for crowds. 

Please PM me or post in the December check in thread (not in this thread as I know this is not the meet up place) if you are viewing the earlier Saturday CP and would like to meet up. I probably will be solo and would love to view with a friend from on here, also would make waiting much more enjoyable. Thank you! 

O/T to CP I asked about the Storyland Canal Boats. On the calendar it says today they are closed for refurbishment. Anyone know when they will be open? I would love to see the extra Christmas decorations on that ride.


----------



## krispin41

flyingdumbo127 said:


> O/T to CP I asked about the Storyland Canal Boats. On the calendar it says today they are closed for refurbishment. Anyone know when they will be open? I would love to see the extra Christmas decorations on that ride.



I heard the 18th for Storybookland Canal Boats.


----------



## Luisa

Very excited for those heading off soon and looking forward to reading trip reports on this week and the CP crowds. 
It looks like next year we're moving our visit to after thanksgiving instead of before - my sister-in-laws mum was so sad about her not being there for thanksgiving this year I moved the dates , so we'll be in Atlanta for Thanksgiving, then New York and Disneyland before flying home. I never though about the CP until reading the latest posts, but if it sticks to the same schedule we could catch it and I know my mum would just love it.


----------



## flyingdumbo127

Thank you, Kristan on the boats. I was hoping to be able to ride this weekend. Some other time. I look forward to hearing from those of you who will. 

Luisa, I hope you will be able to view the CP next year. This year is my first time. Even from YouTube and of course posts on here and family who have seen it out in FL, it sounds so blessed and beautiful. I will share next week.


----------



## Sherry E

DisneylandPlanner said:


> Snowmen look like sugar, but shortbread now we are talking that would be AWESOME!!!!



*DisneylandPlanner --*

I've had snowman cookies and Christmas tree cookies at DLR before, and they were shortbread.  They were quite tasty!





Coffee50 said:


> Thanks so much Sherry! This was super helpful & answered all my questions & then some!
> 
> This gives me a better idea of which show I should try to attend. I'd be going specifically for this so I'll try & plan accordingly.
> 
> I wish there were more days (Epcot goes from Nov. 28th - Dec. 28th). I'm thinking since this is the only weekend & people start getting their spots early in the morn, it's going to be jam packed!
> 
> And worst case, as you said, the music & narrator can still be heard from the hub, so I'll even hang out there if I have to
> 
> Thanks again!



*Coffee50 --*

You're very welcome!  I hope it works out for you.  Disneyland basically treats Candlelight as a private event instead of an actual bit of seasonal entertainment, but it is a very lovely Ceremony to see.

Candlelight weekends will be a bit more crowded in general, and this year there are other events taking place either on or around that weekend (RaverDay and a pharmacist convention) so I think the crowds will be pretty substantial on both Saturday and Sunday.  

Hopefully the new back alley corridor to help with traffic flow will do just that -- ease some of the traffic flow and congestion on Main Street while events such as the parade and Candlelight are happening. 




kylie71 said:


> Sherry: You are correct, no giant Orbs this year... I have a old pic of one though.
> 
> Crystal, I THINK its a Sugar cookie (Snowman )...  I think it was on the menu as a sugar cookie... but I could be wrong!
> They had Rum, to add to your hot chocolate, or cider...... it was very festive!
> The carolers we're there, in front of the tree for 30 minute sets!  It was Awesome!!!!
> 
> 
> --Lori



*Lori --*

I wonder why the orbs/ornaments were removed from the DTD trees!  They've been there for years!

Nancy Johnson's blog -- HERE -- shows a menu that says "Snowman shortbread cookie."  




flyingdumbo127 said:


> I just chatted with a Disney CM online. She pretty much shared the same CP info you already kindly provided Sherry, thank you again for that.  I asked about the 5:30 performance on Saturday which is when I will be there. The CM said it would be advisable to ask that morning and weather may affect things. Otherwise, to arrive at Main Street by 3. There will be extra CM's and marked areas in which to wait.  Other suggestion was to check periodically throughout the day to get a feel for crowds.
> 
> Please PM me or post in the December check in thread (not in this thread as I know this is not the meet up place) if you are viewing the earlier Saturday CP and would like to meet up. I probably will be solo and would love to view with a friend from on here, also would make waiting much more enjoyable. Thank you!
> 
> O/T to CP I asked about the Storyland Canal Boats. On the calendar it says today they are closed for refurbishment. Anyone know when they will be open? I would love to see the extra Christmas decorations on that ride.



*flyingdumbo127 --*

Right now, the Storybook Land Canal boats are scheduled to be down through Friday, 12/19, and reopening on Saturday, 12/20.  It is highly possible and likely that the SBL boats will reopen by or before Friday, 12/19.  

I mentioned somewhere earlier in this thread that my feeling is that a miniature Arendelle is going to be added into the SBL ride, to coincide with all of the expected _Frozen_ madness that is rumored to be starting in California Adventure on Saturday, December 20th.  I had no evidence of this and had heard nothing to suggest that anything _Frozen_ in Storybook Land was happening, but the timing of the ride being closed -- and reopening when the rumored _Frozen_ madness in DCA would be starting -- seemed very convenient.  Too convenient.

Imagine my surprise when I peeked in on MiceChat this morning and saw a thread over there about -- you guessed it -- a rumored mini-Arendelle being added into the Storybook Land ride!  I guess it is something that actually _may_ happen (and not just in my imagination!), and _supposed_ details are beginning to leak out!

So, IF all of this _Frozen_ business is heading to Disneyland and California Adventure for the public on Sat., 12/20, then what I expect will happen is that everything will soft open (including the SBL ride) on Fri., 12/19 or maybe even Thursday, 12/18.  Or, there could be a media day on 12/18 or 12/19, in which everything will open.  But 12/20 may be the advertised official launch date.

So far, nothing has been announced by Disney yet though.  Everything is just rumors and speculation -- and putting clues and facts together.


----------



## ARIELvsURSULA

Brunolvr said:


> Hi ARIELvsURSULA!  Yes, it's very exciting, isn't it?!?!?!  We also leave tomorrow for my first ever Christmas at DL.  Where are you coming from?  We'll be flying in from Washington State then off to the DL Hotel for 4 nights.  Sure hope the predicted rain stays away, though!



We're flying in from Portland, should be there about noon. I figure the cali rain is probably nothing compared to what I normally deal with in Oregon


----------



## meljensmom

maleficent55 said:


> Oh boy!!! We are coming from almost the top of California, on the coast. We are currently on our (about) 5 hour drive south to San Francisco. We will enjoy the city a little tonight and then fly into SNA in the morning and spend the rest of the (pretty rainy) day in Downtown Disney. Our first day in the parks is Wednesday, we have 4 day park hoppers and it is our first Christmas in Disneyland as well!!! I'm too excited!
> We will stay a day and a half in San Francisco in the way home and take in some more Christmas festivities, like the big gingerbread display at the Fairmont Hotel, the sugar tree at the Sir Francis Drake and the nutcracker light show at the Westfield Shopping center.
> I may be Christmased out when all is said and done.....nah!!!!!! Not a chance!



I think we might be neighbors!    We live wayyyyyy up north in California too.  It's about 5 hrs drive to SF for us as well.    We are headed to DL on December 22 for our first DL Christmas trip.  We are super excited!


----------



## maleficent55

meljensmom said:


> I think we might be neighbors!    We live wayyyyyy up north in California too.  It's about 5 hrs drive to SF for us as well.    We are headed to DL on December 22 for our first DL Christmas trip.  We are super excited!





Hmmmm....I wonder!!!! Funny!!

San Francisco has been a real treat. The huge tall
Tree at Fishermans Wharf is beautiful. And there is something so soothing about a twinkling tree with seals barking in the background. My daughter did the little bungee jump thing they have set up on Pier 39 and then we spun ourselves sick on a spinning tea cup on the carousel. Then a very yummy dinner at Aliotos by the crab stands. A house boat caught fire so there was some fire truck excitement at the wharf. Didn't seem any one was hurt. 
We were too full from dinner: shrimp, calamari and clam chowder and a LOT of bread but it didn't stop us from thinking about sundaes from Ghiradellis ice cream shop. We could see the 'G' was decorated in red and green lights. But we passed after all, especially when I reminded all that there is a Ghiradelli ice cream shop in DCA. 

We fly in tomorrow! I get to see the GCH gingerbread in the flesh tomorrow! I'll take a big bite and relay here what the flavor is like ;-)


----------



## perlster

Downtown Disney blog post 
For some _unknown_ reason, comments are *not* allowed


----------



## tlovesdis

Does anyone know if the Monorail will be running during the CP?  I know the trains don't but wasn't sure about the Monorail!  I sure hope it is as we plan on using it to get to DTD for dinner to avoid the main street area!


----------



## Sherry E

perlster said:


> Downtown Disney blog post
> For some _unknown_ reason, comments are *not* allowed



*perlster --*

I noticed the mysteriously closed Comments section and I wondered if it was closed to avoid the inevitable wave of "_When is the Frozen stuff happening_" and "_Why haven't you announced the Frozen stuff yet_" questions that seem to pop up under a lot of the holiday season-related blogs.  Assuming that the big (official) announcement of the _Frozen_ takeover of Hollywood Land is coming within the next couple of days, maybe they want to retain some mystery until then.




tlovesdis said:


> Does anyone know if the Monorail will be running during the CP?  I know the trains don't but wasn't sure about the Monorail!  I sure hope it is as we plan on using it to get to DTD for dinner to avoid the main street area!



*Tina --*

I could be completely wrong, but I _think_ the Monorail is running during Candlelight, or at least pretty close to it.

I will be curious to see how the Main Street back alleys affect the crowds around Town Square this year, and if they will end up being a big help in thinning out the traffic flow in that area.


----------



## Escape2Disney

Sherry E said:


> I could be completely wrong, but I _think_ the Monorail is running during Candlelight, or at least pretty close to it.
> 
> I will be curious to see how the Main Street back alleys affect the crowds around Town Square this year, and if they will end up being a big help in thinning out the traffic flow in that area.



In 2012, the monorail was open during CP, but the train wasn't.  The monorail was a life saver when getting out of the parks!  We hardly noticed the CP crowds at all if we remembered to avoid Main Street after about 3pm.


----------



## OHBelle

Less than 24 hours until we leave and I don't have one thing packed!  At least the laundry is all done and I have a list! Now to just finish up these last 3.5 hours of work.  Two twelve hour days in a row are not fun, but I get a Disney reward its all done! 

I cannot wait for my first visit since 1980 and my husband's first visit EVER! He has been to WDW many times, but never to DLR.  I cannot wait to be immersed in Christmas spirit!


----------



## Sherry E

OHBelle said:


> Less than 24 hours until we leave and I don't have one thing packed!  At least the laundry is all done and I have a list! Now to just finish up these last 3.5 hours of work.  Two twelve hour days in a row are not fun, but I get a Disney reward its all done!
> 
> I cannot wait for my first visit since 1980 and my husband's first visit EVER! He has been to WDW many times, but never to DLR.  I cannot wait to be immersed in Christmas spirit!



*Tracy --*

It's raining buckets now, so everything will probably be nice and fresh and clean by the time you get to DLR!  This is a day when lots of people (more than usual) will be hanging out in the GCH lobby with that spiced rum cider or hot chocolate, listening to carolers and meeting Santa!


ETA:  _One Christmas Eve_ is going to be near the bottom of my Hallmark rankings.


----------



## OHBelle

Sherry E said:


> *Tracy --*
> 
> It's raining buckets now, so everything will probably be nice and fresh and clean by the time you get to DLR!  This is a day when lots of people (more than usual) will be hanging out in the GCH lobby with that spiced rum cider or hot chocolate, listening to carolers and meeting Santa!
> 
> 
> ETA:  _One Christmas Eve_ is going to be near the bottom of my Hallmark rankings.



*Sherry,*

I have seen the weather, not so great right now!  Looks like it will clear up for our park days though.   It might a bit chilly and damp tomorrow night when I plan on touring the resorts, so that will work out fine for me.  

Thanks for the heads up regarding _One Christmas Eve_. I won't rush to watch it before I leave.  That just reminded me I need to double check my DVR and make sure I have this weekends movies set to record.

Thanks for all your help and making the planning of this trip so awesome!!


----------



## DisneylandPlanner

Just had to share this correspondence with the Disneyland resort. I find it incredibly funny.

I wrote:
I was wondering if it would be possible to get a copy of the hotel activities
for Wednesday and Thursday and also the schedule of when santa will be
at the hotel.
Thank you

The response:
Upon your arrival at the Hotel you may visit the Guest Service desk for
this information.

I waited 3 days for this


----------



## Sherry E

The other day I discovered the wonders of dropping white chocolate morsels (Nestle) into my hot chocolate -- I had never thought to do that before, but I didn't have any marshmallows and it seemed like a good idea.  Yum!  Today I am going to repeat that new tradition!   If ever there were a _hot-chocolate-with-white-chocolate-morsels day_, it would be today!  I had to wait all year for a day like today, but it finally got here!

​

*Here is a new blog:* 

*"By the Numbers: Holidays on Main Street, U.S.A., at Disneyland Park" -- Disney Parks Blog; posted on December 2nd, 2014 by Erin Glover, Social Media Director, Disneyland Resort*


​


*Tracy* -- The puppy in _One Christmas Eve_ is adorable.  Stay tuned until the end, too, for an extra surprise.  The movie itself, though, was silly.  It was a Hall of Fame movie and not one of the actual Countdown to Christmas movies, and it had a different feel to it.  I didn't like anything in it other than the snowy scenes and the puppy.

I am crossing my fingers for the Alicia Witt movie on Sunday, in hopes it will be good.  

I hope you have a wonderful holiday trip to DLR!  I can't wait to hear/read all about it!



*DisneylandPlanner --*

  What a detailed and informative response!  That sounds just like what the email and telephone Cast Members would say!  They are always vague because they don't seem to have current, updated info!


​






* I could be wrong, but I don't think this was happening at Catal last year.  Was it?   Santa has finally made his way into at least one section of Downtown Disney!



Breakfast with Santa -- at Catal in Downtown Disney*




> "Join Santa and his elves for a delicious family style breakfast, then head on over to Downtown Disneys outdoor ice skating rink!"




Breakfast takes place at 10:00 a.m. on each of the following dates:

Sunday, December 14th
Saturday, December 20th
Sunday, December 21st
Monday, December 22nd
Tuesday, December 23rd



Menu -- HERE:

Assortment of Fresh Baked Breakfast Treats (Danish, scones, muffins)

Assorted Fresh Berries and Honey (With crème fraiche)

Smoked Norwegian Salmon (Whipped cream cheese, capers, shaved red onion, bagels)

Fluffy Organic Scrambled Eggs (Chives, virgin olive oil)

Applewood Smoked Bacon, Shaved Ham, Sausage Links

Yukon Gold Breakfast Potatoes (Caramelized onions, sweet peppers)

Buttermilk Pancakes and House Bread Pudding French Toast (Caramelized apples, warm maple-butter)



Prices:

Adults:  $55.00
Children 13 and under:  $25.00 (3 and under are free)
Family Special:  $145.00 (2 adults and 2 children)


Ice skating voucher is included!


Buy tickets -- *HERE*.


​


----------



## momrek06

WOW, *Sherry*, thanks for posting this!!!

THIS looks like sooooo much FUN!!!

CATAL is so goooood!!!

  






Sherry E said:


> * I could be wrong, but I don't think this was happening at Catal last year.  Was it?   Santa has finally made his way into at least one section of Downtown Disney!
> 
> 
> 
> Breakfast with Santa -- at Catal in Downtown Disney*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Breakfast takes place at 10:00 a.m. on each of the following dates:
> 
> Sunday, December 14th
> Saturday, December 20th
> Sunday, December 21st
> Monday, December 22nd
> Tuesday, December 23rd
> 
> 
> 
> Menu:
> 
> Assortment of Fresh Baked Breakfast Treats (Danish, scones, muffins)
> 
> Assorted Fresh Berries and Honey (With crème fraiche)
> 
> Smoked Norwegian Salmon (Whipped cream cheese, capers, shaved red onion, bagels)
> 
> Fluffy Organic Scrambled Eggs (Chives, virgin olive oil)
> 
> Applewood Smoked Bacon, Shaved Ham, Sausage Links
> 
> Yukon Gold Breakfast Potatoes (Caramelized onions, sweet peppers)
> 
> Buttermilk Pancakes and House Bread Pudding French Toast (Caramelized apples, warm maple-butter)
> 
> 
> 
> Prices:
> 
> Adults:  $55.00
> Children 13 and under:  $25.00 (3 and under are free)
> Family Special:  $145.00 (2 adults and 2 children)
> 
> 
> Ice skating voucher is included!
> 
> 
> Buy tickets -- *HERE*.
> 
> 
> ​


----------



## dalstitch45

I saw that sign at Catal yesterday, and I don't remember it last year either.  

Just a side note about holiday merchandise.  I purchased a red night shirt that said, "let the yuletide shenanigans begin."  It has a picture of Mickey carrying a Christmas tree on the front, and Pluto pulling at the tree on the back ($34.95).  For some reason, I still can't post pictures, but since it's raining I am continuing to work on it.  I also bought two small Anna and Elsa ornaments, and the regular size Anna ornament that the CM said just came in yesterday.  No Elsa yet.  It is the hard porcelain style. 

Doing the Holiday Tour on Friday.  There is rain in the forecast, but hopefully it will not impact the tour or the parade.  In any event, I will have the poncho on standby.


----------



## rentayenta

Thanks for the Catal link Sherry!  That sounds like fun and I like how children are 13 and under. 


Spiced rum cider in the GCH lobby?


----------



## WTFetus

Quick newbie question that I didn't think was new topic worthy. 

So my Disneyland package from Costco came in the mail today, and our tickets are in the form of an actual card. Will these fit in the fastpass machines, or do I have to get a paper one at the gate?

Thanks.


----------



## Sherry E

momrek06 said:


> WOW, *Sherry*, thanks for posting this!!!
> 
> THIS looks like sooooo much FUN!!!
> 
> CATAL is so goooood!!!



*momrek06 --*

You're very welcome!  I was really surprised to see the Breakfast with Santa thing pop up in my email.  Even though it probably won't be a "Disney Santa" in Catal (I would guess that the Patina Group hires the Santa for Catal), the fact that there is some sort of Santa in Downtown Disney now is nice.  It's not an inexpensive breakfast, that's for sure, but it sounds like it's a fun thing for people to do.




dalstitch45 said:


> I saw that sign at Catal yesterday, and I don't remember it last year either.
> 
> Just a side note about holiday merchandise.  I purchased a red night shirt that said, "let the yuletide shenanigans begin."  It has a picture of Mickey carrying a Christmas tree on the front, and Pluto pulling at the tree on the back ($34.95).  For some reason, I still can't post pictures, but since it's raining I am continuing to work on it.  I also bought two small Anna and Elsa ornaments, and the regular size Anna ornament that the CM said just came in yesterday.  No Elsa yet.  It is the hard porcelain style.
> 
> Doing the Holiday Tour on Friday.  There is rain in the forecast, but hopefully it will not impact the tour or the parade.  In any event, I will have the poncho on standby.



*dalstitch45 --*

If it rains, it will affect the parade.  The parade will be cancelled, therefore negating the reserved seats.  The rain will also delay or cancel Candlelight as well, if it happens.  So, let's hope it doesn't rain on your tour or Candlelight days!

I love the "Let the yuletide shenanigans begin" idea for the nightshirt!





rentayenta said:


> Thanks for the Catal link Sherry!  That sounds like fun and I like how children are 13 and under.
> 
> 
> Spiced rum cider in the GCH lobby?



*Jenny --*

You're welcome!

Yes, there is spiced cider with or without rum sold at the little table next to the gingerbread house in the GCH lobby.  You can also get rum in the hot chocolate too!  The GCH folks are taking care of the kids and the adults, apparently!





WTFetus said:


> Quick newbie question that I didn't think was new topic worthy.
> 
> So my Disneyland package from Costco came in the mail today, and our tickets are in the form of an actual card. Will these fit in the fastpass machines, or do I have to get a paper one at the gate?
> 
> Thanks.



*WTFetus --*

Your card/ticket should fit in the FP machine just fine.  I got a package once and it had tickets like what you are describing, and we used the FP machines with the card-tickets.


----------



## MinnieLovesMickey

We made it to Disneyland! We went to DCA at about 7pm, the rain was coming down pretty good and the park was pretty empty.  In the hour that the park was still open, I was able to pick up our PP+ card and walked on The Little Mermaid.  

We went over to Cars Land to look at the gift shops, DS was excited to get one of the Ramone buttons.  I told DH for giggles, we should go over to Radiator Springs Racers and measure DS to see if he was tall enough yet-and he was! Even better than that, there was a 10 minute wait posted!  Well, the ride went down temporarily so it ended up being about 30 minutes, but totally worth it!  

Still no sign of the tree by Stanley.

Time to head back to the room and get a good night's sleep so we can do it all again tomorrow.


----------



## Sherry E

MinnieLovesMickey said:


> We made it to Disneyland! We went to DCA at about 7pm, the rain was coming down pretty good and the park was pretty empty.  In the hour that the park was still open, I was able to pick up our PP+ card and walked on The Little Mermaid.
> 
> We went over to Cars Land to look at the gift shops, DS was excited to get one of the Ramone buttons.  I told DH for giggles, we should go over to Radiator Springs Racers and measure DS to see if he was tall enough yet-and he was! Even better than that, there was a 10 minute wait posted!  Well, the ride went down temporarily so it ended up being about 30 minutes, but totally worth it!
> 
> Still no sign of the tree by Stanley.
> 
> Time to head back to the room and get a good night's sleep so we can do it all again tomorrow.



*MinnieLovesMickey --*

I'm so glad you posted about the missing hubcap tree by the Santa Stanley statue!  Sometime in the last several days I saw a Cars Land photo on the Disneyland Today Facebook page, and at the very end of the street I could see that tree.  Seeing that I was under the impression that Disneyland Today posted photos that were taken the same day or the day prior, I thought the tree was back in place.  To hear that it's not back makes me wonder what could be so wrong with it that it couldn't be fixed and put back in place, and it lets me know that Disneyland Today is not posting current photos!

I'm glad to hear that all this rain we have been having cleared out the crowds!

Have a great day tomorrow!


----------



## DisneylandPlanner

Finally sitting down, the house is somewhat put together, we are packed and I am tired. DH will wake us up at 2 tomorrow morning and we will be headed down!!! Starting with 2 resort days we will not go to the park until Friday. This will be a different trip then normal, so I can not wait to see how it goes. I am technologically retarded I still use a slide lg phone without Internet so any pictures will have to wait until I return. But I will try to post.


----------



## krispin41

WTFetus said:


> Quick newbie question that I didn't think was new topic worthy.
> 
> So my Disneyland package from Costco came in the mail today, and our tickets are in the form of an actual card. Will these fit in the fastpass machines, or do I have to get a paper one at the gate?
> 
> Thanks.



They will fit in the machines just fine. I prefer this style, as they don't seem to get beat up as much. Also they change them every year it seems, my last trip in 2012 we had Mater and Lightning McQueen!

My ticket has Goofy & Pluto on it!


----------



## xApril

Leaving today with our only park day being this Friday. It's our first time and we're sooooo excited.


----------



## dsneygirl

MinnieLovesMickey said:


> We made it to Disneyland! We went to DCA at about 7pm, the rain was coming down pretty good and the park was pretty empty.  In the hour that the park was still open, I was able to pick up our PP+ card and walked on The Little Mermaid.
> 
> We went over to Cars Land to look at the gift shops, DS was excited to get one of the Ramone buttons.  I told DH for giggles, we should go over to Radiator Springs Racers and measure DS to see if he was tall enough yet-and he was! Even better than that, there was a 10 minute wait posted!  Well, the ride went down temporarily so it ended up being about 30 minutes, but totally worth it!
> 
> Still no sign of the tree by Stanley.
> 
> Time to head back to the room and get a good night's sleep so we can do it all again tomorrow.




That is so weird about the tree.  We were there the 18-23 and didn't notice anything was amiss until DH was reading a blog after we got home. He said "hey was there a tree there?"  Um what tree?


----------



## michellelovesthemous

After reading thus whole thread I have realised that it is just too long to wait!! We arrive at 9:50am next Friday hoping to be there before noon and stay till midnight! Can't wait too see the holiday decor I may be more excited about that than the rides.


----------



## tksbaskets

I printed our boarding passes!!! That deserves this


----------



## siskaren

Live365.com has a station called E Ticket Radio that plays music and audio from Disneyland, and right now they're playing a fair amount of Christmas stuff - besides obvious things like the soundtracks to IASWH and HMH, they're also playing background music that you would hear in the various lands, and even Holiday Scarols from HMH.


----------



## OHBelle

tksbaskets said:


> I printed our boarding passes!!! That deserves this



Woo Hoo! Have a safe flight tomorrow!



Trying to be patient waiting for my husband to get home, so we can load the car and GO! He should be home in 45 minutes.  I cannot wait to be in Disney this evening!


----------



## Sherry E

Just in case you can't get your Santa Claus fix in Disneyland, in California Adventure, at the Grand Californian Hotel, at the Disneyland Hotel, at the Paradise Pier Hotel, or at the Breakfast with Santa event at Catal in Downtown Disney (the latter of which I announced here yesterday)....


Santa will also be at the Bubba Gump Shrimp Co. in GardenWalk (which is right near Disneyland) for one morning only!!!  That jolly man in the red suit is getting around, isn't he??




Here are the details:


"Breakfast with Santa"  -- See *THIS PAGE*.

Santa's Breakfast at Bubba Gump Shrimp Co.

Saturday, December 13, 2014, from 9:00 a.m. to 11:00 a.m.

The breakfast includes:  buffet; holiday music; face painters; balloon artists; arts and crafts; games; prizes; photos with Santa, etc.



Prices (which are reasonable):

Adults -- $10.00

Children -- $5.00

Children under 3 are free.



Tickets can be purchased from the Anaheim GardenWalk management office at:  714-635-7400, ext. 114.  Space is limited.


Ho Ho Ho!!!!  




​


----------



## dec2009mama

should be landing by this time tomorrow at LAX  
hope to be in the parks by 2pm -- can't wait!!


----------



## audrey2580

dec2009mama said:


> should be landing by this time tomorrow at LAX
> hope to be in the parks by 2pm -- can't wait!!



Us too, We land at 8:00am hoping to be in the parks by 9:30!


----------



## tksbaskets

audrey2580 said:


> Us too, We land at 8:00am hoping to be in the parks by 9:30!



You'll beat us!  We land at LAX at 10:40 and then need to take our Town Car to our hotel.  I get to pick where we go first....I'm torn between the Plaza for chicken or WWS for nachos...

First attraction TBD when I can load up and see the wait times on my iPhone.


----------



## figment_jii

Just a few more (random) photos from my trip in November.

The Hungry Bear had holiday decor on the sign.





They still had the Apple Pie Funnel Cake (originally featured as part of HalloweenTime).  I missed out on it then, so I made a point of having one this time.  It was very sweet, but quite yummy.





They still have the Zero popcorn bucket (which actually surprises me, given how popular they seemed during HalloweenTime).  They no longer have the 45th Anniversary HM bucket, but are now offering the HMH bucket from last year.





The Mint Julep "Bar" has Pumpkin Beignets and Raspberry Magnolia Lemonade.  The Lemonade comes with a regular square glow cube.  They also have the Jack Skellingon glow "cube" you can add for $4.  (If you "add" it to the lemonade, you'll end up with two glow cubes.)





The Raspberry Magnolia Lemonade was really good.  Slightly fizzy (from the Sprite), kind of tart and very refreshing.





Starbucks in DCA has an assortment of items.  There are a few seasonal treats (cookies and cupcakes).





The snowman cookie was actually pretty good.  Slightly dense, very sweet and goes well with a hot coffee from Starbuck!





Jolly Holiday had the Mickey Elf Steins (choice of fountain beverage or coffee).  They also have their usual assortment of really good pastries.  The Mickey Rose Macaron is my favorite!  (Baymax snuck into the photo...he's available at Tomorrowland Terrace and Award Weiner.)


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

dsneygirl said:


> That is so weird about the tree.  We were there the 18-23 and didn't notice anything was amiss until DH was reading a blog after we got home. He said "hey was there a tree there?"  Um what tree?



We were there the 19-25 and realized right away the tree was missing! Mostly because I usually take a picture of the kids in front of it!

Just checking in for a minute. I still want to share pictures, but we're in tech week for Nutcrackers, so I have been home a grand total of 35 minutes (minus sleeping time) this week! And I got to drive home in the most horrendous rain/lightning/thunder storm last night. Once I survive this weekend, I'll be back!


----------



## dsneygirl

Sharing a few photos.  We had somewhere between 250-300 on our Photopass.  My DH is a character maniac so we got tonnes


----------



## pepe3penelope

tksbaskets said:


> You'll beat us!  We land at LAX at 10:40 and then need to take our Town Car to our hotel.  I get to pick where we go first....I'm torn between the Plaza for chicken or WWS for nachos...
> 
> First attraction TBD when I can load up and see the wait times on my iPhone.



If I could vote for you, I'd say plaza in  because at least you'd already be in Disneyland!


----------



## Sherry E

*dsneygirl  -- *

What beautiful pictures those are!  You all truly look like you're having a great time. I love the photo with the Three Caballeros -- as well as the two pictures with Goofy in his different holiday outfits!  

I think Goofy has at least 2 more holiday outfits between the two parks, doesn't he?  I know he has the non-holiday green suit with the holiday tie on Buena Vista Street.  Doesn't he have a Viva Navidad outfit as well?  It's hard to keep track of all of the holiday attired-characters around the parks.  I forget how many there are.





And *figment_jii* -- 

Thank you so much for posting more photos!  That apple pie funnel cake certainly looks bountiful in every photo I've seen.

I see the regular (non-Mickey ears) gingerbread cookies in the Starbucks display case.  Did you see the Mickey ears gingerbread cookies at the usual places (Candy Palace, Trolley Treats, etc.)?


----------



## tksbaskets

pepe3penelope said:


> If I could vote for you, I'd say plaza in  because at least you'd already be in Disneyland!



Good thought!  Plus DH loves their fried chicken.  It's right next to the photopass plus pick up spot too.  It's decided!!


----------



## dsneygirl

Sherry E said:


> *dsneygirl  -- *
> 
> What beautiful pictures those are!  You all truly look like you're having a great time. I love the photo with the Three Caballeros -- as well as the two pictures with Goofy in his different holiday outfits!
> 
> I think Goofy has at least 2 more holiday outfits between the two parks, doesn't he?  I know he has the non-holiday green suit with the holiday tie on Buena Vista Street.  Doesn't he have a Viva Navidad outfit as well?  It's hard to keep track of all of the holiday attired-characters around the parks.  I forget how many there are.




Yes we got Goofy for Viva Navidad





and somewhere i have a pic of him in the Green suit.  I think we saw over 50 characters (or at least different outfits)

We had Gingerbread Mickey's from the bakery beside the Starbucks at DCA (by Clarabelle's) I'm not sure the name.






We really loved all the Xmas decor and festivities. Loved the details in Carsland and the vintage feel of Buena Vista St.  We have found our last couple trips to WDW in Dec seem to be cutting back every year so this was a real treat.


----------



## Sherry E

...And, just in case you haven't gotten your fill of mingling with Santa Claus in Disneyland, in California Adventure, at the Grand Californian Hotel, at the Disneyland Hotel, at the Paradise Pier Hotel, at Catal in Downtown Disney and at Bubba Gump's in GardenWalk.....

Santa will be eating breakfast once again... at nearby Knott's Berry Farm (at Mrs. Knott's, I guess?).


Breakfast With Santa info -- *HERE*:



> "Santa himself makes a special appearance at breakfast on select Saturdays in December. Reservations are suggested, but not required. Please call 714-220-5055 to make a reservation."




December 6, 13, 20: 8:30 am - 11:00 am

Adults: $14.99 + tax
Kids: $10.59 + tax
Season Passholders receive 10% off.
Parking is complimentary for three hours in the California MarketPlace parking lot.



Or, simply enjoy:

Winterfest Buffet



> "Enjoy the classic Sunday brunches, but with a holiday theme. Each brunch features your favorite dishes including made to order omelets, Belgium waffles, cinnamon french toast and a carving station with honey glazed ham, and slow roasted Baron of Beef carved to order. Plus, over 25 desserts will be presented directly from Mrs. Knotts kitchen and dont forget complimentary champagne. Reservations are suggested, but not required. Please call 714-220-5055 to make a reservation."



December 7, 14, 21, 28, Jan 4:, 9:30 am - 2:00 pm 

Adults: $29.99 + tax
Seniors: $22.89 + tax
Kids (3-11): $13.79 + tax
Season Passholders receive 10% off.
Parking is complimentary for three hours in the California MarketPlace parking lot.



One thing I am learning this year is that Santa loves his breakfast and apparently skips lunch and dinner.




​



*Just in case you can't find the holiday festivities in Disneyland, the Parks Blog thought they'd help you out with a video map!*

*"Mapping Out the Holidays: Disneyland Park" -- Disney Parks Blog; posted on December 3rd, 2014 by Shannon Swanson, Public Relations Manager, Disneyland Resort*




​




*I almost forgot to remind everyone (because there are some folks who follow this thread and don't follow other threads, and may not know) that, supposedly, in the next couple of days we will finally (after months of rumors and speculation) get the official word about the coming Frozen takeover of Hollywood Land.

According to MiceAge -- which is not an official Disney source at all, but was the first to put the Frozen rumors out there months ago -- tomorrow morning (Thursday) there will be a presentation of sorts in the Ballroom of the Disneyland Hotel.  During this presentation the Frozen plans for Hollywood Land will supposedly be announced (by Michael Colglazier) to various segments of Disney management, etc.

If this Frozen revelation comes to fruition tomorrow morning, I expect that word of the announcement will leak out on discussion boards such as this.   But even if it nothing leaks tomorrow, you can bet that the Disney Parks Blog will be quick to post a Blog with the official announcement and all the details.  They could, possibly, be able to act quickly and get a blog posted by early tomorrow afternoon -- especially if they already have some idea that this is coming and have some text prepared to go to press -- but I'm sure they'll have a Blog posted by Friday, 12/5, for sure.




So, what we are expecting will finally be revealed and made official is:

1.  At the MuppetVision 3D theater:   For The First Time In Forever" (a Frozen sing-along and stage show of sorts -- this is the "indoor storytelling" setting where the musicians with preferable knowledge of Scandinavian folk music will likely be);

2.   At Stage 17:  "Olafs Snow Fest" (an area for building snowmen and an Olaf meet and greet);

3.  In the Animation Building:  An Anna and Elsa meet and greet;

4.  In the former Mad T Party location:  "Freeze the Night" (a dance party); and

5.  In Disneyland:  A Frozen addition -- probably Arendelle and an ice palace of sorts -- to the Storybook Land Canal Boat ride.





These things are all rumored to be opening on Saturday, December 20th (when a lot of Annual Pass folks are blocked, and when the Christmas week masses descend upon DLR), but I would imagine that there will be a media day and/or a soft launch on Friday, 12/19 or even on Thursday, 12/18.  

The end date for all of the Frozen-in-Hollywood-Land stuff is apparently sometime in early May 2015 -- right before Disneyland kicks into high gear with its 60th anniversary celebrations.  However, I would not be shocked if it stuck around through the end of next year -- because it would only be put back up for the holiday season anyway, I'm sure.


I'm not sure if the rumored ice skating rink -- which we first heard about months ago -- is going to be put into Olaf's Snow Fest in the Stage 17 building, along with the snow, or if Disney finally thought twice about that silly idea, since there is already an Olaf ice rink in Downtown Disney through February 22, 2015.

And remember, we also have a lot of Frozen in World of Color - Winter Dreams and at the boutique in Downtown Disney.  The ABC Christmas parade special on Christmas Day this year won't even feature the Christmas Fantasy Parade, but will instead feature Frozen stuff!  There's a whole lot of Frozen going around right now.

So, let's keep a watchful eye on the Disney Parks Blog starting tomorrow (just in case they can get the details posted quickly) and through Friday for the rumored big Frozen announcement.

See more of MiceAge's Update -- HERE.



​*


----------



## krispin41

I am actually excited about the addition of Arendelle to Story Book Land Canal Boats. Of course, I will just miss getting to see it.

Is Rapunzel's Castle there too? I can't remember.

One week from today I will be in the Parks! So excited! My flight is short, hoping I can get a nice quick nap on the plane (San Jose to SNA) since I work the night before until 11pm and work in the morning from 9am-1pm.


----------



## lorijohnhill

dsneygirl said:


> Yes we got Goofy for Viva Navidad  and somewhere i have a pic of him in the Green suit.  I think we saw over 50 characters (or at least different outfits)  We had Gingerbread Mickey's from the bakery beside the Starbucks at DCA (by Clarabelle's) I'm not sure the name.  We really loved all the Xmas decor and festivities. Loved the details in Carsland and the vintage feel of Buena Vista St.  We have found our last couple trips to WDW in Dec seem to be cutting back every year so this was a real treat.


    You're boys are absolutely adorable!


----------



## Sherry E

krispin41 said:


> I am actually excited about the addition of Arendelle to Story Book Land Canal Boats. Of course, I will just miss getting to see it.
> 
> Is Rapunzel's Castle there too? I can't remember.
> 
> One week from today I will be in the Parks! So excited! My flight is short, hoping I can get a nice quick nap on the plane (San Jose to SNA) since I work the night before until 11pm and work in the morning from 9am-1pm.



*Kristan --*

Your trip is really coming up fast!  I hope it's a good one!

I like the idea of adding something _Frozen_ to the SBL ride.  That one doesn't bother me at all because it makes sense.  I don't think that Rapunzel's Castle was added.  In fact -- and I found this hard to believe, but I guess it's true when I visualize the ride -- I read some online musings to indicate that nothing had been added to the SBL ride since the _Aladdin_ element was added oh so long ago.  There is apparently nothing from _Tangled_ (though that would be a sensible addition too).

The idea of _Freeze the Night_ isn't a bad one -- and it would have to be located in DCA.

The idea of the snow to build snowmen isn't a bad one.  What would be silly is if there were a second ice rink with a _Frozen_ theme, since there is already a rink like that in DTD.

The sing-along is not a bad idea, though I have no personal interest in it and I hope that the Muppets don't lose their one and only attraction at DLR.

The meet and greet in the Animation Building seems a bit much to me, however.  I wish Anna and Elsa would just stay in Fantasyland.

Taken individually, one by one, each of the rumored _Frozen_ elements/additions to DLR is a decent idea, or even a really good idea.  I guess I just wish they weren't all happening at the same time (because I feel like it veers into _Frozen_ overload territory), and I wish they weren't all happening in Hollywood Land.  I wish there were space and room in Fantasyland to put all of the _Frozen_ elements there instead of in Hollywood Land, except for _Freeze the Night_.   _Freeze the Night_ could stay in HL as a more adult complement to Winter Dreams (which features a lot of _Frozen_). 

Hollywood Land -- a land whose theme has nothing to do with fairy tales or princesses -- may end up seeming like it is dominated by _Frozen_, which is an awkward thematic fit in HL to begin with.


----------



## dsneygirl

lorijohnhill said:


> You're boys are absolutely adorable!




Aww thank you.
*
Sherry E*  I just looked at my pics and we have Goofy in his "regular" outfit in toontown too! So that makes 5 Goofys in one week.


----------



## pepe3penelope

tksbaskets said:


> Good thought!  Plus DH loves their fried chicken.  It's right next to the photopass plus pick up spot too.  It's decided!!



  




Sherry... As usual, you are so helpful and informative! I can't wait to hear about the official new frozen news!


----------



## ExcitedMama

Anna told my DD to come and visit her and go sledding with her which I assumed was a reference to whatever is in the works. I hope it sticks around for a long time so we can come back and see it!


----------



## ARIELvsURSULA

Hi all, checking in live from the parks. Good gravy did it rain and rain and rain the last 2 days. We came woefully unprepared for so much rain, and everyone's shoes are completely soaked through. We've got them in the dryer here at the hotel right now for the past hour and a half, but theyre STILL not dry. Honestly not sure what we are going to do if we can't get these suckers dry by the morning time but we'll figure it out. The rest of the week says good weather so cross your fingers for us!

We went to California Adventure today for my daughters birthday, she really wanted to go to Disneyland on her bday but she said the rain was bumming her out and she didn't want to waste a rainy day at Disneyland. The Christmas decorations were very cool, I like the tree with the vintage style ornaments. We ran from indoor attraction to indoor attraction. The only other time we have been to California Adventure not only was Cars Land not open, it was for one day only, and we had my mother in law with us who... isn't much of  Disney person. We had to really prioritize things to see ONLY the things we felt were can't miss. So this time we took the time to see everything we missed last time. Monsters Inc, Animation Academy, Aladdin, Turtle Talk with Crush among others. My favorite had to be the Aladdin show, it was so well done and I loved the Genie. "Hashtag ugly sultan. Tweet!" He was cracking me up! 

We decided to skip Cars Land and World of Color until later in the week, none of us particularly felt like riding outdoor rides or standing in the rain to see the show. It was honestly a great day still. The rain really had me down at a few points, especially when I felt like I was walking in those water shoes you wear in the pool.. squish squish squish. The Disney magic stayed strong in me though and we stayed until nearly closing anyway.

Tomorrow is going to be a good day, I can feel it! My heart is really in Disneyland, not CA, even though it's a really neat park. I get so giddy just thinking about it! Yesterday after we arrived we were walking to Downtown Disney to get some lunch and do a little shopping.. when we passed the gates for Disneyland I honestly had to hold back tears even though we werent going in lol! Just my favorite place in the world to be!

Gotta get some sleep now, Anna and Elsa await!


----------



## Mouseketeers4

Sherry E said:


> *figment_jii* --
> 
> Thank you so much for posting more photos!  That apple pie funnel cake certainly looks bountiful in every photo I've seen.
> 
> I see the regular (non-Mickey ears) gingerbread cookies in the Starbucks display case.  Did you see the Mickey ears gingerbread cookies at the usual places (Candy Palace, Trolley Treats, etc.)?



I never went in Trolley Treats, but I got Mickey gingerbread cookies at Candy Palace and Marceline's the week before Thanksgiving.  Make sure to check both the front and back cases at Candy Palace, as they weren't always stocked in both.  There were also a couple times during our trip when Candy Palace didn't have any, but they were just out temporarily.  One of my favorite treats!


----------



## MinnieLovesMickey

Sherry E said:


> And *figment_jii* --
> 
> Thank you so much for posting more photos!  That apple pie funnel cake certainly looks bountiful in every photo I've seen.
> 
> I see the regular (non-Mickey ears) gingerbread cookies in the Starbucks display case.  Did you see the Mickey ears gingerbread cookies at the usual places (Candy Palace, Trolley Treats, etc.)?



I saw the Mickey gingerbread cookies at Trolley Treats on Tuesday and at Pooh's Corner yesterday. Still haven't made it into the candy palace yet.


----------



## Sherry E

Do you ever notice how the Parks Blog sometimes does a blog about a specific something, right after we have been talking about it here in this thread (maybe Christmas trees, for example, or the Hotels)?  As I always say, they are tuning in -- or certain "eyes" in the Disney Social Media Dept. are tuning in (because this is a popular, active thread with a lot of good information, photos, details, etc.).

So, what have I been talking about in this thread for the last couple of days?  Santa Claus, and how he is suddenly having "breakfast" all over the place (Downtown Disney, GardenWalk, Knott's, etc.), as well as being in both parks and at all 3 hotels.

And...what did the Parks Blog do a piece on this morning?  You guessed it.  Santa!  

*"Santa Is Making the Rounds at Disney Parks" -- Disney Parks Blog; posted on December 4th, 2014 by Shawn Slater, Communications Manager, Walt Disney Parks and Resorts Creative Entertainment *


Meanwhile, Tom Bell of The DIS did a piece in A Christmas Fantasy Parade:

*"Disneylands A Christmas Fantasy Parade 2014" -- The DIS; posted on December 4, 2014, by Tom Bell*


​

*New:*

*"Dining in Disneyland: Mickey Elf Premium Popcorn Bucket" -- Disney Food Blog; posted on Dec 4th, 2014 by Heather. *


​


----------



## Brumeiser

Are there any 2x clothing at Disneyland, especially in the Christmas themed ones? And if so where should i look for them? Thanks


----------



## Sherry E

Brumeiser said:


> Are there any 2x clothing at Disneyland, especially in the Christmas themed ones? And if so where should i look for them? Thanks



*Brumeiser --*

I know that World of Disney in Downtown Disney usually has a pretty good selection of sizes, designs and styles (including in the Christmas t-shirts and sweatshirts).  Sometimes you have to search through to the back of the rack to find what you want, or look way up to the highest rack, but they usually have a good collection.

Obvious places like the Emporium or the Showcase shop on Main Street would have some things, but would also be likely to sell out of it faster as well (because those shops are so visible).

Elias & Co. in California Adventure probably has a good supply.

I've seen some good holiday shirts and sweatshirts (in a range of designs and sizes) in the big store in Frontierland too.

If all else fails and you can't find what you want in those stores, check the 3 hotels' shops as well.  The Disneyland Hotel has a big store called the Fantasia Shop, and that often has some items that may sell out in the actual parks (because I think that people are more inclined to buy in the parks and less likely to buy at the hotels if they are not staying onsite).


----------



## figment_jii

I'll just caveat the Food Blog's report.  I bought two of the Mickey Elf Popcorn buckets and the head lid worked okay on mine.  It won't withstand being turned upside down, but it stayed closed while I was walking with it.

She also mentions the Mickey Elf Stein as being available at MVMCP (at the MK in WDW), but she doesn't mention that it's also available in DLR at a few locations at least (Jolly Holiday and Hungry Bear, maybe more).  So you don't have to go to MVMCP in Florida to get one!


----------



## dsneygirl

figment_jii said:


> I'll just caveat the Food Blog's report.  I bought two of the Mickey Elf Popcorn buckets and the head lid worked okay on mine.  It won't withstand being turned upside down, but it stayed closed while I was walking with it.
> 
> She also mentions the Mickey Elf Stein as being available at MVMCP (at the MK in WDW), but she doesn't mention that it's also available in DLR at a few locations at least (Jolly Holiday and Hungry Bear, maybe more).  So you don't have to go to MVMCP in Florida to get one!



I saw the Stein at Taste Pilots at DCA last week.


----------



## Sherry E

figment_jii said:


> I'll just caveat the Food Blog's report.  I bought two of the Mickey Elf Popcorn buckets and the head lid worked okay on mine.  It won't withstand being turned upside down, but it stayed closed while I was walking with it.
> 
> She also mentions the Mickey Elf Stein as being available at MVMCP (at the MK in WDW), but she doesn't mention that it's also available in DLR at a few locations at least (Jolly Holiday and Hungry Bear, maybe more).  *So you don't have to go to MVMCP in Florida to get one!*



  Darn!  And I was ready to hop on a plane!

That's funny that she didn't mention specifically where the bucket could be found at DLR (which I didn't notice, as I didn't read the blog before I posted the link) -- considering the blog begins with "Dining in Disneyland..."  (Since it's a Disneyland blog, it shouldn't matter that the bucket is available at MVMCP too, I would think!  )


----------



## figment_jii

Sherry E said:


> Darn!  And I was ready to hop on a plane!
> 
> That's funny that she didn't mention specifically where the bucket could be found at DLR (which I didn't notice, as I didn't read the blog before I posted the link) -- considering the blog begins with "Dining in Disneyland..."



I'm guessing she didn't mention where the buckets are available because that would be pretty much every popcorn stand in the parks!  I felt like I saw them at all but the NOS stand and the Cozy Cones in DCA.  The caramel corn option makes me think she was that the popcorn stand by Elias & Co. in DCA.


----------



## Sherry E

I don't think this is going to be one of those 'attract huge mobs of people' events in any way, shape or form, but how fun is this idea?  

*Ugly Christmas Sweater Day* at DL and DCA!!  I think it sounds like a hoot!  

See info -- *HERE*.

So if you see a bunch of folks in ugly Christmas sweaters on Friday, December 12th, you will know why!




​




*New (but not about the Frozen-in-Hollywood-Land-stuff -- yet!!!):*

*"Fun Facts, Figures and History: World of Color and Holiday World of Color  Winter Dreams" -- Disneyland News Press Release; posted on December 4, 2014*



​



I continue to add in links to "Trip Reviews/Recaps/Reports" on page 1 -- *HERE* -- and also to "Photo Links and Photo-Related Info" -- *HERE*.  _(In fact, in the Photo post you will see that I have links to the introductions of every single Theme Week and Theme Day dating back to 2011, and the dates on which they were put up!!)_

Remember -- if you visited Disneyland Resort last month or if you will be there this month and all the way until the end of the season, please post a recap for us so I can link the post in the "Trip Reviews" section on page 1. 

If you did the *Holiday Time Tour*; if you scored a famous *candy cane*; if you enjoyed *Thanksgiving dinner* at DLR; if you spend *Christmas Eve/Day* or *New Year's Eve/Day* at DLR; and if you're there for *Three Kings Day* -- please report back here with a review (kind of like what *DisneyJamieCA* did in lieu of doing a traditional Trip Report)!  I fear that there may be good reviews and recaps posted -- but not in this thread -- and since I am not going to go hunting them down, they may not be seen by some of the people who follow this thread.  


In the "Photo Links/Photo-Related Info" post on the first page I am going to add in a little category with a list of where to meet characters dressed for the holidays, and also the locations of the special holiday PhotoPass opportunities.

Let me know if I am forgetting anything:


Locations of Holiday Characters (characters wearing some sort of holiday garb)

Jingle Jangle Jamboree in DL 

Pooh's photo spot in Critter Country (the character wear Santa hats or winter scarves)

Town Square (the characters wear winter sweaters)

Is anyone wearing holiday garb in Toontown anymore?


Buena Vista Street in DCA

Cars Land

Paradise Pier/Viva Navidad

Paradise Pier/Gazebo next to tree on pier

Santa at all 3 hotels




Holiday PhotoPass Locations

Main Street Christmas tree

Winter Castle (day and night)

Critter Country (with Pooh and friends)

?Are there still PhotoPass people at the Jingle Jangle Jamboree these days?


Buena Vista Street tree

By/near Carthay Circle

Cars Land 

Viva Navidad

Paradise Pier Christmas tree



Grand Californian Hotel tree (Santa)

Disneyland Hotel (Santa location and the fake gingerbread Castle)




What am I missing?  I know I'm missing something.  Am I missing any special holiday character locations or holiday-specific PhotoPass spots?


​


----------



## dolphingirl47

I just quickly wanted to check in before tackling the 50 or so pages that have been posted since I left. We came back from our fabulous trip early Tuesday morning and I had an absolute blast.

Corinna


----------



## Sherry E

dolphingirl47 said:


> I just quickly wanted to check in before tackling the 50 or so pages that have been posted since I left. We came back from our fabulous trip early Tuesday morning and I had an absolute blast.
> 
> Corinna



*Corinna --*

I saw that you had posted elsewhere and wondered when you were going to come back here to give us a rundown/recap of how the trip went, what the differences were between the first portion of your pre-Aulani Disneyland visit and the second/post-Aulani/Thanksgiving Disneyland visit, etc.!

Don't worry about catching up on the pages you missed -- I'm anxious for the scoop on what happened on the trip and how it all went!


----------



## dolphingirl47

Sherry E said:


> *Corinna --*
> 
> I saw that you had posted elsewhere and wondered when you were going to come back here to give us a rundown/recap of how the trip went, what the differences were between the first portion of your pre-Aulani Disneyland visit and the second/post-Aulani/Thanksgiving Disneyland visit, etc.!
> 
> Don't worry about catching up on the pages you missed -- I'm anxious for the scoop on what happened on the trip and how it all went!



Aulani exceeded my wildest expectations and I had a fantastic time at Disneyland. I never got to see the fireworks. They were cancelled on the two nights I was at Disneyland that late and on Sunday it was raining quite heavily so I never went back to the park after dinner thinking I was out of luck only to hear them go off from the hotel.

I loved It's A Small World Holiday and even DH kind of liked it even though he hates the original version. I made the right decision going for the earlier time of the Holiday Tour and getting to watch the parade during daylight.

One of the highlights of the trip was getting one of the handmade candy canes.

I will do a proper trip report and will post the link here once I started it.

Corinna


----------



## DisneylandPlanner

Having a great time at the hotels. We have visited all 3 hotels and spent time in DTD. It is beautiful. Had a delicious and relaxing dinner at steakhouse 55 last night and breakfast with mickey at surfs up. WE WERE ABLE TO CLAIM OUR PHOTOPASS PLUS AT SURFS UP. they have starting doing it at both goofy's and surf's up.






The gingerbread shingle is soft and yummy but I love the shortbread snowman!!!!


----------



## rentayenta

Sherry E said:


> I don't think this is going to be one of those 'attract huge mobs of people' events in any way, shape or form, but how fun is this idea?
> 
> *Ugly Christmas Sweater Day* at DL and DCA!!  I think it sounds like a hoot!
> 
> See info -- *HERE*.
> 
> So if you see a bunch of folks in ugly Christmas sweaters on Friday, December 12th, you will know why!
> 
> ​








I'd love to participate and we'll be there. Thanks Sherry! 


Sorry I've been MIA but I've been the only full time therapist at work and oh em gee I can't explain how pooped I am. We leave Saturday and I have hardly begun packing.


----------



## Sherry E

Apparently the Muppet Vision marquee is now gone in Hollywood Land, and the "Hollywood Studios" lettering is now missing from that sign/arch in HL.  There is a picture of it on Twitter.

Meanwhile, I suppose the Disney Parks Blog was not able to quickly rustle up their big "announcement blog" (about the _Frozen_ takeover of Hollywood Land) this afternoon -- which surprises me, as I would have thought that they'd have some prepared text ready to go, just waiting for the official green light from the Disney execs.

So the announcement must be coming tomorrow (Friday).  I can't imagine that they'd wait until Monday, 12/8 to announce it.   I mean, at this rate they ought to hustle and get the news out there.  If the whole _Frozen_ business is supposed to begin on Saturday, 12/20 (with a likely media day or soft launch on Friday, 12/19), they've really only got a couple of weeks until it begins.  



So, let's prepare for the "big revelation" tomorrow!

And then, when the _Frozen_ stuff finally becomes official, the next waiting game will be for Disney to clue us in on some of the plans for the 60th anniversary next year!  I suspect that they may tell us one or two things -- just to pacify us -- before the end of this year, but they will probably hold off until spring to tell us the majority of the details about whatever is happening in 2015  (especially since the events of the 60th are not even supposed to begin until May).


​


----------



## pudinhd

Sherry E said:


> Meanwhile, I suppose the Disney Parks Blog was not able to quickly rustle up their big "announcement blog" (about the _Frozen_ takeover of Hollywood Land) this afternoon -- which surprises me, as I would have thought that they'd have some prepared text ready to go, just waiting for the official green light from the Disney execs.
> 
> So the announcement must be coming tomorrow (Friday).  I can't imagine that they'd wait until Monday, 12/8 to announce it.   I mean, at this rate they ought to hustle and get the news out there.  If the whole _Frozen_ business is supposed to begin on Saturday, 12/20 (with a likely media day or soft launch on Friday, 12/19), they've really only got a couple of weeks until it begins.
> 
> 
> 
> So, let's prepare for the "big revelation" tomorrow!
> 
> And then, when the _Frozen_ stuff finally becomes official, the next waiting game will be for Disney to clue us in on some of the plans for the 60th anniversary next year!  I suspect that they may tell us one or two things -- just to pacify us -- before the end of this year, but they will probably hold off until spring to tell us the majority of the details about whatever is happening in 2015  (especially since the events of the 60th are not even supposed to begin until May).
> 
> 
> ​



I guess this is it...

*New Frozen Fun Opens at Disneyland Resort January 7*

I like the idea of meeting Olaf...

But, I am wondering where they are adding Arendelle in Storybook as I fear they may be evicting someone else.  I am also wondering if they will reduce the Beauty and the Beast and Tangled stories to 2 each instead of 3 to make room for the Frozen story at PFF.

Honestly, I really do think this is way too much Frozen!


----------



## princessmocha

DisneylandPlanner said:


> Having a great time at the hotels. We have visited all 3 hotels and spent time in DTD. It is beautiful. Had a delicious and relaxing dinner at steakhouse 55 last night and breakfast with mickey at surfs up. WE WERE ABLE TO CLAIM OUR PHOTOPASS PLUS AT SURFS UP. they have starting doing it at both goofy's and surf's up./QUOTE]
> 
> Do you have to eat there or could I just stop there and pick mine up?  I'm trying to maximize my park time.  LOL


----------



## figment_jii

I just read the Parks Blog piece and it seems like it pretty much confirms what all the rumors had been predicting.  The only thing that kind of jumped out was the soft opening date (12/20) which is a "a sneak peek of many of these exciting experiences."  I wonder which experiences will be opening then and if any will be held until the official opening date (1/7, right after the holidays end).

I am also hoping that they aren't going to evict anyone from Storybook Canal to add Arendelle.  There are some open areas, so maybe they'll move things around and add it (rather than remove).

I have to admit that I liked Mad T Party a lot, so I'm curious to see what Freeze the Night turns out to be.  No mention of a live band, but maybe there will be something like that for the "Frozen Fun Crescendo".

When they do add in Frozen to the Royal Theater, I wonder if A&E will meet after the show like Belle and Rapunzel often do.  Can you imagine the crowds?  (I can see them not meeting just because getting through everyone that would want to meet them might be difficult.  I know when Rapunzel and Flynn were meeting the CMs were asking everyone to just take one photo pose so that there would be enough time for everyone to meet them.  The line stretch across the the theatre for them, so can you imagine the crowd for Anna & Elsa?  )


----------



## pudinhd

figment_jii said:


> I am also hoping that they aren't going to evict anyone from Storybook Canal to add Arendelle.  There are some open areas, so maybe they'll move things around and add it (rather than remove).
> 
> When they do add in Frozen to the Royal Theater, I wonder if A&E will meet after the show like Belle and Rapunzel often do.  Can you imagine the crowds?  (I can see them not meeting just because getting through everyone that would want to meet them might be difficult.  I know when Rapunzel and Flynn were meeting the CMs were asking everyone to just take one photo pose so that there would be enough time for everyone to meet them.  The line stretch across the the theatre for them, so can you imagine the crowd for Anna & Elsa?  )



Storybook - I just keep picturing the snow topped mountains and thinking they will move Arendelle right in there...    I guess they have probably been working on the houses for a while and can just "plug them in" where they want them to go.  I wonder if Casey Jr. will be open to ride around and check out the work.  (Normally I think they are both closed at the same time, right?!)

PFF - I didn't even think about a meet and greet!!!  Wow!


----------



## figment_jii

pudinhd said:


> II am also wondering if they will reduce the Beauty and the Beast and Tangled stories to 2 each instead of 3 to make room for the Frozen story at PFF.


The Parks Blog just indicated that the Royal Theatre will only be presenting Frozen once it starts that show (so no B&B or Tangled during Frozen Fun).


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

I haven't been keeping tabs on this Frozen stuff because it was coming after our trip. How long is it expected to last? Is it only until about May when the 60th celebration starts or is it going to hang around longer? Seems like a lot of work is going into it!


----------



## pudinhd

figment_jii said:


> The Parks Blog just indicated that the Royal Theatre will only be presenting Frozen once it starts that show (so no B&B or Tangled during Frozen Fun).



Wow!!!  I thought I missed it until I read the comments section...  Holy cow!!!!  I really think this is out of control!!  





DisneyJamieCA said:


> I haven't been keeping tabs on this Frozen stuff because it was coming after our trip. How long is it expected to last? Is it only until about May when the 60th celebration starts or is it going to hang around longer? Seems like a lot of work is going into it!



I feel as if I have heard the word "temporary" when used to describe this new Frozen stuff, but I think it's going to be around A LOT longer than May...


----------



## figment_jii

DisneyJamieCA said:


> I haven't been keeping tabs on this Frozen stuff because it was coming after our trip. How long is it expected to last? Is it only until about May when the 60th celebration starts or is it going to hang around longer? Seems like a lot of work is going into it!



According to the Parks Blog, most of the events will run through May 15th.  They'll probably look to see how popular it still is at that point and then make decisions about extending the event or not.  It also probably has to do with whatever they have planned for the 60th.


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

figment_jii said:


> According to the Parks Blog, most of the events will run through May 15th.  They'll probably look to see how popular it still is at that point and then make decisions about extending the event or not.  It also probably has to do with whatever they have planned for the 60th.



Thanks. No trip planned during that time frame, so I guess we'll just wait & see


----------



## mistyinca

We are planning on spending Christmas Eve at Disneyland. We are so cal residents, and I used to do the Christmas Eve thing for years up until 2009. We would eat the yummy holiday buffet served at the Storytellers Cafe at the Grand Californian Hotel. Turns out, this year, none of the big restaurants are planning on offering the Christmas dinner selections on Christmas Eve...only Christmas Day. 

So we will have to find something else.

Anyway, as part of my itinerary planning, I want to try and fit in the 10:00pm Downtown Disney Carolers, but we will be at the end (farthest from the gate) of Main Street for the fireworks show and the "snow."

How long does the fireworks show last? It will start at 9:15, and I recall its a fairly long show. So does anyone know the actual length of the show, and where in Downtown Disney are the carolers?

Thank you,
Misty


----------



## figment_jii

mistyinca said:


> How long does the fireworks show last? It will start at 9:15, and I recall its a fairly long show.


_HydroGuy_ went and saw the fireworks and WoC on the same night and posted that the firework show is 10 minutes long and "snow" falls for quite a bit after that.  So, I would say to allow about 15 minutes for the fireworks show and a chance to take in some of the "snow" fall afterwards.


----------



## SuzanneSLO

The hubcap tree is back next to Stanley this morning!


----------



## figment_jii

pudinhd said:


> Storybook - I just keep picturing the snow topped mountains and thinking they will move Arendelle right in there...


The Parks Blog just said that Arandelle is going to be where the Old Mill sequence was previously located.  So...no more Old Mill.  That's kind of sad because of the historic importance of the Old Mill cartoon, but I can see where newer guests probably have no idea why the Old Mill is there in the first place.  At least they kept Mr. Toad's Hall!


----------



## pudinhd

figment_jii said:


> The Parks Blog just said that Arandelle is going to be where the Old Mill sequence was previously located.  So...no more Old Mill.  That's kind of sad because of the historic importance of the Old Mill cartoon, but I can see where newer guests probably have no idea why the Old Mill is there in the first place.  At least they kept Mr. Toad's Hall!



I was just telling a co-worker about the Old Mill spot when talking about Frozen taking over Disneyland...


----------



## AutismMomma

figment_jii said:


> I'll just caveat the Food Blog's report.  I bought two of the Mickey Elf Popcorn buckets and the head lid worked okay on mine.  It won't withstand being turned upside down, but it stayed closed while I was walking with it.  She also mentions the Mickey Elf Stein as being available at MVMCP (at the MK in WDW), but she doesn't mention that it's also available in DLR at a few locations at least (Jolly Holiday and Hungry Bear, maybe more).  So you don't have to go to MVMCP in Florida to get one!



I saw several steins at White Water Snacks yesterday too


----------



## lucysmom

Okay, I loved the movie Frozen. I loved the first Pirates of the Caribbean movie. What I don't love is having a movie franchise take over DL and WDW. The history of Disney is very important to the integrity of the parks. When the imagineers fiddle with the historical elements just to cash in on a current phase, it seems sleazy. I hated when they messed with the Tiki Birds and PoC. However, I know that modernization and growth is important, too. Look at how great Carsland is! But did they sneak Lightning McQueens into other rides to make it work?! No! Frankly, I am positively on Frozen overload. They are actually ruining my love for the movie!


----------



## mistyinca

lucysmom said:


> Okay, I loved the movie Frozen. I loved the first Pirates of the Caribbean movie. What I don't love is having a movie franchise take over DL and WDW. The history of Disney is very important to the integrity of the parks. When the imagineers fiddle with the historical elements just to cash in on a current phase, it seems sleazy. I hated when they messed with the Tiki Birds and PoC. However, I know that modernization and growth is important, too. Look at how great Carsland is! But did they sneak Lightning McQueens into other rides to make it work?! No! Frankly, I am positively on Frozen overload. They are actually ruining my love for the movie!



I'm new on this one...so where all have they included this? I haven't been to DL since the beginning of summer. I know I am sick of seeing the stuff in stores everywhere.


----------



## figment_jii

mistyinca said:


> I'm new on this one...so where all have they included this? I haven't been to DL since the beginning of summer. I know I am sick of seeing the stuff in stores everywhere.



It hasn't started quite yet, but it's over in DCA in Hollywoodland.  _pudinhd_ has the link in this post to the Park Blog article:
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=52716556&postcount=3642


----------



## Sherry E

*Here is the press release to support the Parks Blog:

http://disneylandnews.com/2014/12/0...rnia-adventure-park-jan-7-for-a-limited-time/*

​


lucysmom said:


> Okay, I loved the movie Frozen. I loved the first Pirates of the Caribbean movie. What I don't love is having a movie franchise take over DL and WDW. The history of Disney is very important to the integrity of the parks. When the imagineers fiddle with the historical elements just to cash in on a current phase, it seems sleazy. I hated when they messed with the Tiki Birds and PoC. However, I know that modernization and growth is important, too. Look at how great Carsland is! But did they sneak Lightning McQueens into other rides to make it work?! No! Frankly, I am positively on Frozen overload. They are actually ruining my love for the movie!



I agree, *lucysmom*!

As I said a couple of pages back -- each one of the _Frozen_ elements and events taken individually is fine, but I wish they were not all descending on DLR at the same time -- and let's not forget that the ice rink will be in DTD through 2/22/15 -- and invading Hollywood Land and all of that. 

For me, it's too much _Frozen_ all at one time.  I liked the movie -- I thought the story felt a little Rankin-Bass clay puppet special-ish in addition to feeling Disney-ish.  It was a cute little movie (not my favorite Disney movie) that I enjoyed...but did not love.  And when I don't LOVE something to start with, I don't want to see 1000 attractions revolving around it at the same time, in many places.

And before anyone says "But it's a cultural phenomenon..." I don't care.  I get tired of other cultural phenomena too!  Sometimes the phenomenon in question can veer into over-saturation.

It's too much _Frozen_, everywhere.  I think a lot of it will last beyond May, or will go away for a while and then come "back by popular demand" in time for the holidays.  I'm sure that we will eventually get the _Frozen_ treatment on the Winter Castle too.


----------



## mistyinca

figment_jii said:


> It hasn't started quite yet, but it's over in DCA in Hollywoodland.  _pudinhd_ has the link in this post to the Park Blog article:



Thanks, so it won't have taken over when we are there for Christmas Eve.


----------



## figment_jii

mistyinca said:


> Thanks, so it won't have taken over when we are there for Christmas Eve.



The soft opening is December 20th.  The articles do not specify which elements will be open, but I'm guessing most/much.  So by Christmas Eve, I think you'll see lots of Frozen in Hollywoodland.


----------



## pumpkin5156

We were at the parks yesterday and I didn't see one Frozen thing. Granted I have two boys. The only thing that I noticed was the white snow decor over the DL turnstiles, which I don't remember being there 4 years ago (my last holiday trip). 

We all loved the gingerbread house in HM. Super funny this year. And when it snowed (which lasted longer than I remember) it smelled like cinnamon. That was new for me as well. 

Fireworks were just amazing. Lots of people left after that leaving the park a little more manageable for those last 40 minutes of opening. 

We were on the train going through Small World while the light show was going on. That was cool for my 2.5 year old. 

People were pretty friendly. I found that if we extended extra courtesy, lots of manners,  apologies and smiles, people would respond in kind.  There were a few people losing it over really funny things though. Like the paper towel dispenser not working.


----------



## Sherry E

figment_jii said:


> The soft opening is December 20th.  The articles do not specify which elements will be open, but I'm guessing most/much.  So by Christmas Eve, I think you'll see lots of Frozen in Hollywoodland.



Yes.  I agree with this.  I don't think the Sneak Peek will hold back on too much, except for _maybe_ the show at the Royal Theatre.  Since 12/20 is going to involve a whole lot of people arriving at DLR for Christmas week, Disney will try to get as much of this _Frozen_ madness up and running as they can, when they know they are about to be hit with big crowds.


----------



## figment_jii

pumpkin5156 said:


> We were at the parks yesterday and I didn't see one Frozen thing. Granted I have two boys. The only thing that I noticed was the white snow decor over the DL turnstiles, which I don't remember being there 4 years ago (my last holiday trip).



It's kind of a mixed bag...I don't think there is a lot of concentrated frozen stuff in the parks (yet), but if you look around, you'll find it scattered here and there.  As it's been reported in this thread and others, there are Frozen elements in WoC (a lot in this one, you can't really miss it if you watch WoC), the Christmas Parade (one float), the ice skating rink in DTD, A&E boutique in DTD, A&E's M&G in DL (Olaf on the roof), and tons of merchandise in almost every store.

I didn't feel terribly Frozen-overloaded in mid-November, but it might be different when Frozen Fun gets started.  It might also because I went with a little one that likes Frozen, so seeing A&E was a big deal to her.  It makes dealing with all of those things more worthwhile (to me) if you're there with someone that really likes it.



Sherry E said:


> Yes.  I agree with this.  I don't think the Sneak Peek will hold back on too much, except for _maybe_ the show at the Royal Theatre.  Since 12/20 is going to involve a whole lot of people arriving at DLR for Christmas week, Disney will try to get as much of this _Frozen_ madness up and running as they can, when they know hey are about to be hit with big crowds.


I have to admit that a small part of me thought they might have A&E meet at both locations (DCA and DL).  Given their popularity, that seemed like a possibility, but I guess they're just going with DCA at this point.  I wonder what will happen to the place where they are currently meeting guests.  Poor little Olaf on the roof...being abandoned!


----------



## Sherry E

pumpkin5156 said:


> We were at the parks yesterday and I didn't see one Frozen thing. Granted I have two boys. The only thing that I noticed was the white snow decor over the DL turnstiles, which I don't remember being there 4 years ago (my last holiday trip).
> 
> We all loved the gingerbread house in HM. Super funny this year. And when it snowed (which lasted longer than I remember) it smelled like cinnamon. That was new for me as well.
> 
> Fireworks were just amazing. Lots of people left after that leaving the park a little more manageable for those last 40 minutes of opening.
> 
> We were on the train going through Small World while the light show was going on. That was cool for my 2.5 year old.
> 
> People were pretty friendly. I found that if we extended extra courtesy, lots of manners,  apologies and smiles, people would respond in kind.  There were a few people losing it over really funny things though. Like the paper towel dispenser not working.



*pumpkin5156 --*

I think you're right -- when we are polite and courteous to people, apologize even when we don't need to, act friendly and nice, etc., most people will respond the same way.  In a place like DLR, where everyone will get in each other's way at some point, courtesy and having a good attitude will carry us a long way!

I love the train ride through IASWH when the lights are on -- just beautiful!

The snow above the turnstiles was put up a few years ago -- so _Frozen_ can't claim that addition!


----------



## pudinhd

figment_jii said:


> I have to admit that a small part of me thought they might have A&E meet at both locations (DCA and DL).  Given their popularity, that seemed like a possibility, but I guess they're just going with DCA at this point.  I wonder what will happen to the place where they are currently meeting guests.  Poor little Olaf on the roof...being abandoned!



I totally thought that, too!  I hadn't heard anything about them NOT meeting in Disneyland, so I assumed it would continue.  Now I am wondering what they will do with that little area...  Maybe bring back Rapunzel and Flynn since they are "temporarily" taking away their show?!?!


----------



## Sherry E

figment_jii said:


> I have to admit that a small part of me thought they might have A&E meet at both locations (DCA and DL).  Given their popularity, that seemed like a possibility, but I guess they're just going with DCA at this point.  I wonder what will happen to the place where they are currently meeting guests.  Poor little Olaf on the roof...being abandoned!







pudinhd said:


> I totally thought that, too!  I hadn't heard anything about them NOT meeting in Disneyland, so I assumed it would continue.  Now I am wondering what they will do with that little area...  Maybe bring back Rapunzel and Flynn since they are "temporarily" taking away their show?!?!



Maybe the current M&G area will turn into some sort of _Frozen_ gift shop (you know, like how there used to be a Christmas shop and a Villains shop in Fantasyland), in addition to the one that will be in DCA?  I can't see that the Olaf on the roof will disappear forever.  For all we know, he may end up stuck somewhere else -- like over the turnstiles at DCA!  Or maybe over the arch or somewhere in Hollywood Land, near Olaf's Snow Fest.


----------



## pudinhd

Sherry E said:


> Maybe the current M&G area will turn into some sort of _Frozen_ gift shop (you know, like how there used to be a Christmas shop and a Villains shop in Fantasyland), in addition to the one that will be in DCA?  I can't see that the Olaf on the roof will disappear forever.  For all we know, he may end up stuck somewhere else -- like over the turnstiles at DCA!  Or maybe over the arch or somewhere in Hollywood Land, near Olaf's Snow Fest.



Ugh.  I hope not!  I think it's such a cute meet & greet area!  I agree that Olaf needs to go somewhere,  but I really don't like the idea of a Frozen shop there.


----------



## figment_jii

Sherry E said:


> Maybe the current M&G area will turn into some sort of _Frozen_ gift shop (you know, like how there used to be a Christmas shop and a Villains shop in Fantasyland), in addition to the one that will be in DCA?  I can't see that the Olaf on the roof will disappear forever.  For all we know, he may end up stuck somewhere else -- like over the turnstiles at DCA!  Or maybe over the arch or somewhere in Hollywood Land, near Olaf's Snow Fest.



I can totally see this!  (Both the shop and Olaf being moved.)


----------



## Sherry E

Just in case anyone missed it (because he just responded this morning), Shawn at the Parks Blog answered my question about "Green Plaid Santa" at the Jingle Jangle Jamboree in the Parks Blog comments (under the Santa Parks Blog from yesterday).

In the past, Disney has always said that Santa would be at his assorted posts through 12/24.  Disney has never said that Santa would be at the JJJ in any outfit beyond 12/24.   I asked about Green Plaid Santa, who has been seen at the JJJ after Christmas and even after New Year's Day by DIS'er *Malcon10t*.  

So if someone has a need to meet Santa in an outfit other than the red suit (after Christmas Eve), Shawn says he will be there through January 6th -- *HERE*.

​


----------



## dalstitch45

They are taping Holiday commercials today next to the Christmas tree at Town Square according to the CM I talked to.  I saw Minnie and Pluto doing their commercials.  Main Street is so beautiful with all the CP stuff up.  I haven't seen any CP merchandise yet, except for the pin.  Going back to the park shortly for the Holiday Tour.


----------



## tlovesdis

I'm leaving early (4am) tomorrow morning!  Work is dragging!!!  I am so ready for this vacation!!!!


----------



## dsneygirl

Sherry E said:


> Just in case anyone missed it (because he just responded this morning), Shawn at the Parks Blog answered my question about "Green Plaid Santa" at the Jingle Jangle Jamboree in the Parks Blog comments (under the Santa Parks Blog from yesterday).
> 
> In the past, Disney has always said that Santa would be at his assorted posts through 12/24.  Disney has never said that Santa would be at the JJJ in any outfit beyond 12/24.   I asked about Green Plaid Santa, who has been seen at the JJJ after Christmas and even after New Year's Day by DIS'er *Malcon10t*.
> 
> So if someone has a need to meet Santa in an outfit other than the red suit (after Christmas Eve), Shawn says he will be there through January 6th -- *HERE*.
> 
> ​




I wonder if this is the same Santa that meets in Canada at Epcot.


----------



## crystal1313

At DCA right now and the hub cap tree by Stanley is back!! Do to know if this is old news. Just thought I'd share


----------



## figment_jii

dsneygirl said:


> I wonder if this is the same Santa that meets in Canada at Epcot.



Similar but not quite the same based on the photo by DisneyGeek from last January.
http://disneygeek.com/disneyland/pictures/large/2014/01/03/43/1


----------



## Sherry E

*This is the photo* that *Malcon10t* posted of Green Plaid Santa (who she saw on January 2nd) -- the photo vanished from the previous Christmas/Holiday Season Superthread, so I had to hunt it down in another thread where she had posted it!  (It's good that I can remember where and when certain things were posted!)

Anyway, that's the same outfit as the one shown in DisneyGeek's photo that *figment_jii* linked above, although I thought that Santa wore a _slightly_ different version of the green plaid ensemble at the JJJ/former Reindeer Round-Up a couple of years back -- but I could be wrong.  He has never been advertised as being anywhere at DLR beyond 12/24, so I haven't yet seen him in his other, post-Christmas outfit in person.




By the way, did anyone see my question from last night -- *HERE* -- about the locations of characters in seasonal/holiday attire and the locations for holiday specific PhotoPass pictures?  Did I leave anything out?  I wanted to add the list to the Photo section/post on page 1.



​


*New:*

*"Five Ways to Celebrate the Holidays on Buena Vista Street at Disney California Adventure Park" -- Disney Parks Blog; posted on December 5th, 2014 by Erin Glover, Social Media Director, Disneyland Resort*

​


----------



## lorijohnhill

Sherry, I love the answer you received about who's minding the reindeer! So clever!


Those bell ringer carolers are amazing! I hope they still appear until the 6th!


----------



## Sherry E

lorijohnhill said:


> Sherry, I love the answer you received about who's minding the reindeer! So clever!



*lorijohnhill --*

It was a funny response! I'm shocked that Shawn at the Parks Blog took time to reply about Santa since it appeared that he spent the better part of the morning answering "Frozen Fun"-related questions!  Because there are so many different elements to Frozen Fun (in both parks), there are so many questions!

I wasn't sure whether or not to add in any Frozen Fun info to the DCA and DL posts on page 1 of this thread at first, as this event is technically not a "holiday season event" -- yet.  However, most of Frozen Fun -- if not all of it -- will begin in "sneak peek" form on December 20th (if not a soft launch on 12/19), and will be going on through January 6th, when the holidays officially end.  So I added a Frozen Fun section to both the DL and DCA posts, since there will be Frozen Fun elements in both parks.

Also, I think we can all guess that Frozen Fun will be a huge success and -- although certain parts of it may close after May 15th -- chances are very good that it will come back for the actual holiday season of 2015.  

In fact, I actually wonder if Disney might try to work the Frozen Fun angle (since 95% of it will be in DCA) into a hard ticket Christmas party next year.  I've thought all along that they would be better off having a Christmas party in DCA (when it eventually happens) instead of in DL, and they _could_ use all of that Frozen Fun stuff as party exclusives.





lorijohnhill said:


> Those bell ringer carolers are amazing! I hope they still appear until the 6th!



I love the Bell Ringers!  They are so talented and fun to watch, and I love the vintage outfits.  I _think_ that they might stick around longer than the other carolers do at DLR.  The carolers at the hotels leave shortly after Christmas, but I think that the Bell Ringers may still be jingling out the tunes beyond that point.


----------



## MinnieLovesMickey

I haven't read the thread yet so I don't know if it's been mentioned yet, I'm over in Cars Land right now and happy to report that the hubcap tree by Stanley is back! I'll try to figure out how to post a picture later.


----------



## DisneylandPlanner

Princessmocha I think you do need to eat there. I bet they could do it but how it worked was they took the picture then when they came around to sell it. They took the voucher back to their room and brought out the picture packet and the lanyard.


----------



## TraderCharlie

We are heading for our first Disneyland Christmas on Christmas eve as well.  The excitement throughout the house is off the charts!
Does anyone have any recommendations for events we should not miss?  We will be park hopping for 4 days, but I was hopping that Christmas eve would be special.
Thanks!!


----------



## mistyinca

lorijohnhill said:


> Those bell ringer carolers are amazing! I hope they still appear until the 6th!



Do you know where at Downtown Disney the carolers are?


----------



## Sherry E

I'm glad to hear that the hubcap tree has magically reappeared!  It must have really taken a hit from the wind or something!




TraderCharlie said:


> We are heading for our first Disneyland Christmas on Christmas eve as well.  The excitement throughout the house is off the charts!
> Does anyone have any recommendations for events we should not miss?  We will be park hopping for 4 days, but I was hopping that Christmas eve would be special.
> Thanks!!



*TraderCharlie --*

Look for a few characters around Town Square, greeting guests in their pajamas on Christmas Eve.

I don't know that anything else out of the ordinary happens on Christmas Eve or Day, other than maybe some special meals or menu items.  But you will have a fantastic trip!  Seeing the Winter Castle at night, It's a Small World Holiday, Jingle Cruise, Haunted Mansion Holiday, the Believe in Holiday Magic fireworks, Viva Navidad, A Christmas Fantasy Parade, etc. -- not to mention all of the Frozen Fun! -- will be amazing.  The Jingle Jangle Jamboree is a lot of fun as well.

Don't miss the mini-gingerbread Cozy Cone model in the Cozy Cone office.  Don't miss the gingerbread houses in Storytellers Café, as well as the giant one in the lobby of the Grand Californian Hotel.  Don't miss seeing the (fake) gingerbread Castle in the lobby of the Disneyland Hotel.

Try to catch the Bell Ringers on Buena Vista Street if you can.  Find Molly the Messenger and have her "deliver" a letter or postcard to Santa for you.  

Try to catch the carolers and Santa by the Grand Californian Hotel Christmas tree.  

There are so many things to recommend!



mistyinca said:


> Do you know where at Downtown Disney the carolers are?



*mistyinca --*

Last year the Carolers were in Downtown Disney on one day in early December, and then daily/nightly from mid-December on through Christmas, I think.  When the holiday dates were first announced this year, the Disneyland website said that the carolers would be there on the same exact dates they were there last year (12/5 and 12/16-12/25, I think it was).  I'm not sure if that was a mistake, or if they have the same schedule again.

The Downtown Disney Holiday Carolers' times (according to the Disneyland website) are:

6:00 PM, 7:00 PM, 8:00 PM, 9:00 PM, 10:00 PM

You will see them near the Winter Village area, I think.


----------



## dolphingirl47

I am all caught up again.

Congratulations to the winners of the Theme Week Countdown.

What a shame that they do not list the peppermint ice cream. I so wanted to try this. I watched Gibson Girl and Clarabelle's like a hawk and never saw it mentioned. I have to admit that it never occurred to me to ask if they have it.

I experienced Jingle Cruise at Walt Disney World last year and it left me cold. I got to experience it at Disneyland this year as part of the Holiday Tour and I absolutely loved it. It is very well done and very funny. I did not smell anything though.

If Winter Dreams was improved from last year, I would have hated to see the original version. This did not do anything for me. I had made arrangements to watch this with the group as part of our VIP tour, but then ended up seeing it on November 12th and scrapped that idea. We ended up going for drinks at the new Jazz lounge at Club 33 instead.

I think the Candlelight Processional is causing all kinds of disruption to the tours this year. When I was waiting to check in for the Holiday Tour, I overheard a phone call that the cast member made to somebody who had booked the A Walk in Walt's Footsteps tour for that weekend and the time had been moved from 2:30 PM to 6:30 AM!!! I did that tour and loved it, but not enough that I would want to be there for it that early.

I had Maria for the holiday tour, too. She was fantastic. We had about 20 people and quite a few strollers, which made for an interesting tour. Some of the kids were also scared of Haunted Mansion Holiday and on of their parents were waiting with them outside until the group got back.

The crowd levels surprised me. I knew there would be crowds as we were there over the Thanksgiving weekend, but the days that it was crowded came as a surprise. We were there on November 11th and 12th and then again November 24th to 30th. November 24th was very crowded with November 11th a close second. Thanksgiving took me completely by surprise. I essentially had Hollywoodland to myself and waited for 25 minutes (posted time 35 minutes) for Toy Story Mania. Saturday was a little busier, but very manageable and Sunday was quite easy on the crowds as it was raining.

The fairies at Pixie Hollow seemed to change. One day we had Tinkerbell and Irridessa, one day just Tink and on my last day in the parks it was Tink and Fawn.

I would never have guessed that the Gingerbread House at the Grand Californian was supposed to be 7.5 foot high or even 6 foot as initially stated, but it was very nice indeed. The hot drinks and gingerbread were sold on a table off to the right of it. I have to say the hot cider with Morgan's Spiced Rum tempted me, but I never had the chance to sample it. I was also impressed that they sold whole Stollen and Stollen slices, but I suppose Anaheim has a strong German heritage. I had every intention to try one of the Stollen slices, but for some reason I was off my food pretty much all trip. I still have the Gingerbread Mickey from the Holiday Tour, too. By November 24th, they always had a cast member by the Gingerbread house. I assume this was to make sure that nobody tried to eat it.

I really enjoyed the Thanksgiving Feast and I did manage to meet Orbitron, which was nice. As far as the meal was concerned the appetizers, soups and desserts were amazing and some of them quite unusual, but the entrees were a little hit and miss. The turkey tasted like reconstituted meat and was a little on the rubbery side. The prime rib was divine though. The big highlight for me though were the characters. They had some fairly rare characters there like Meeko and Pocahontas; Clarabelle and Horrace Horsecollar; Robin Hood and Friar Tuck plus the Country Bears. They also had Chip and Dale; Donald and Daisy; Pluto and Minnie. Of those, only Minnie had a special outfit.

I wonder what happened to that tree in Carsland. I remember thinking when we came back from Aulani that I am surprised that there is no tree there as it is such an obvious space. However, when I started editing my Photopass photos, I found some from that area from November 12th with the tree very much there. I must have forgotten this as I was still jetlagged.

As to the character breakfast at the Plaza Inn, I was seated inside and had issues with the characters as well. I was eating by myself, but had the camera on the table so that it was obvious and Tigger, Dale, Max and Rafiki passed me by. Eeyore was about to, but I managed to make eye contact with him and he came over. Rafiki I ended up chasing down as I really wanted to meet him. I managed to meet Pooh, Chip, Minnie (who came to the tables), Captain Hook, Eeyore, Pinocchio and the Fairy Godmother.

I managed to get a candy cane the first day they were made. I had got to the turnstiles about 20 minutes ahead of opening and the lines were not particularly long. Unfortunately I ended up behind a group that all seems to have issues with their tickets and I was finally inside at 8:05. I powerwalked down Main Street and managed to get a wristband. I assume this must have been for the second batch as my pick up time was from noon onwards. They have relaxed this a little from previous years. I had read that previously the pick up window was only 30 minutes. I could pick my candy cane up any time between noon and 4:00 PM. This worked great for me as I just got it on the way out.

I got to see Anna and Elsa twice. I decided to forego EMH at California Adventure on November 12th and headed to Disneyland instead. As soon as I was in the park, I headed to the holding spot by the hub and they walked us over to the meet and greet location about 10 minutes prior to park opening. I was thinking that I may have made the first 40, but must have just missed it. I got a 10:20 return time and managed to meet Captain Hook and ride It's A Small World Holiday before heading back to the meet and greet. At that stage there was nobody waiting and I was straight in. The second time was the day after Thanksgiving. I headed there after I got my wristband for the candy cane. The line ended just past the entrance to Jingle Jangle Jamboree and I waited about 40 minutes to get my return time. My return time was for 1:55 and I waited about 15 minutes to see Anna and Elsa.

When I did the Holiday Tour, we were told that the parade taping would take place on that Saturday.

Corinna


----------



## pepe3penelope

crystal1313 said:


> At DCA right now and the hub cap tree by Stanley is back!! Do to know if this is old news. Just thought I'd share



Crystal, Welcome back to the happiest place on earth! Hope you are enjoying yourself!


----------



## joyfulDisneytears

Sherry E said:


> *This is the photo* that *Malcon10t* posted of Green Plaid Santa (who she saw on January 2nd) -- the photo vanished from the previous Christmas/Holiday Season Superthread, so I had to hunt it down in another thread where she had posted it!  (It's good that I can remember where and when certain things were posted!)



Would you believe since I first read about this, I was imagining a Santa in a three-piece green plaid suit?  Like a green and red sort of plaid jacket and pants, and a green or red vest, maybe with a pocket watch?    I think he would look quite dapper that way!  I clicked on this picture and mentally went, "Ohhhh...." 

Anywhooooo I'm leaving in the wee hours of the morning the day after tomorrow!!!!  I'm so excited!  I feel like I can't accomplish anything because my mind is already in Disney!


----------



## revwog1974

I must confess I don't really understand the Frozen events.  Not that I dislike Frozen; I actually love it quite a lot (don't flame me ).  Why the doublespeak about the opening dates?  If things are actually going to open on 12/20 with "previews" why bother saying it will open in January?


----------



## momrek06

Can I just say this is such an AWESOME and FABULOUS thread!!!!!!!

Many thanks first and foremost to *SHERRY E* and many thanks to *EVERYONE* that has posted everything from INFO and PICTURES as well as their THOUGHTS and IDEAS on how to have the BESTEST holiday experience at DISNEYLAND!!!!!!!!

THANK YOU THANK YOU!!!!!


----------



## Sherry E

Right now, a few of our DIS'ers are in the parks -- *TK/tksbaskets*, *Tracy/OHBelle* (her first DLR trip in more than 30 years!!!!!!), *Crystal/crystal1313*, *DisneylandPlanner*, *dalstitch45*, etc., etc.  I think that *Janet/mom2rtk* is either at DLR right now, or is about to be very soon!  *Jenny/rentayenta* is going to be at DLR very soon (within the next week)!  *Orbitron* is already back from his trip!

I can't wait to read everyone's reviews and see the wonderful photos!




​




*Corinna* --

Thank you so much for coming back to give such a great rundown/recap of your trip (which I will link in the Trip Reviews section on page 1)!  It sounds like you did a lot and got a lot done during both segments of your DLR visit.  And what a treat that you and *Orbitron* got to meet as well!  I am hoping that he will pop in and give us a good recap of his trip too.

I can't wait to read your trip report and see your photos!


​




joyfulDisneytears said:


> Would you believe since I first read about this, I was imagining a Santa in a three-piece green plaid suit?  Like a green and red sort of plaid jacket and pants, and a green or red vest, maybe with a pocket watch?    I think he would look quite dapper that way!  I clicked on this picture and mentally went, "Ohhhh...."
> 
> Anywhooooo I'm leaving in the wee hours of the morning the day after tomorrow!!!!  I'm so excited!  I feel like I can't accomplish anything because my mind is already in Disney!



*joyfulDisneytears --*

I like your idea of a green plaid suit for Santa!  I could be completely wrong, but I _thought_ I remembered seeing an older photo of Green Plaid Santa (from 2 or 3 years back), and the outfit seemed a little greener (darker) and may or may not have had a tiny bit more plaid.  Again, I could be misremembering that because the image is not completely clear in my mind and I never saw him in person, but I instantly thought of him as Green Plaid Santa (the counterpart to Red Suit Santa!), and that has been my nickname for him ever since!

It's impossible to concentrate on anything or get anything done when a Disney trip is just hours away!  I hope you have a great time -- and remember to come back here and let us know how the trip went!



revwog1974 said:


> I must confess I don't really understand the Frozen events.  Not that I dislike Frozen; I actually love it quite a lot (don't flame me ).  Why the doublespeak about the opening dates?  If things are actually going to open on 12/20 with "previews" why bother saying it will open in January?



*revwog1974 --*

The dates are a bit confusing, indeed.  My assumption -- which could be off-base, but it's what I believe -- is that Disney is feverishly working on trying to get as much work done on Frozen Fun as they can, and whatever happens to get finished by December 20th will open in "Sneak Peek" form on 12/20.  They will make sure to have at least 2 things open by 12/20 just to pacify the guests wanting the promised sneak peek.

We know for sure that the Storybook Land Canal Boats will be open by 12/20 -- so that is one element that will be covered.  

The Anna and Elsa meet & greet is scheduled to close in Fantasyland (at the end of the day) on 12/19, so my guess is that Anna and Elsa will be in their new home at the Animation Building on 12/20.  

I would imagine that the Olaf-drawing sessions at the Animation Academy will also begin on 12/20.

What seems to be up in the air is Snow Fest, the sing-along and Freeze the Night.  What I have been reading is that people don't expect Freeze the Night to open before January 7th. 

Supposedly, the Muppet theater and Stage 17 are not even close to being ready for the sing-along and Snow Fest, respectively.  Painting and other prep work needs to be done and Cast Members need to be trained, and it seems unlikely that this would all come together by December 20th.

At the same time, I would expect that more things will open after 12/20 and before 1/7.  In other words, I can picture Snow Fest and the sing-along opening before the official end of the holiday season on 1/6.

I think that the show at the Royal Theatre in FL will not open until January 7th, or maybe the day before.

Someone who is a CM said on another forum that all of the Frozen Fun events will be open on December 20th, but that January 7th is the day that is being promoted because that's the day when the big marketing push for Frozen Fun begins (commercials and other types of ads).

Another CM said that he/she is expecting/thinking that the "snow" at Snow Fest is going to be a tiny snow play area -- not much larger than a few portable sandboxes.



momrek06 said:


> Can I just say this is such an AWESOME and FABULOUS thread!!!!!!!
> 
> Many thanks first and foremost to *SHERRY E* and many thanks to *EVERYONE* that has posted everything from INFO and PICTURES as well as their THOUGHTS and IDEAS on how to have the BESTEST holiday experience at DISNEYLAND!!!!!!!!
> 
> THANK YOU THANK YOU!!!!!




Thank you for the kind words, *momrek06*!  

I really appreciate it.  The holiday season at DLR is one that needs to be explored -- both in an informative, accurate, detailed way and in a fun way -- and my hope is always to hit all of those notes in my Superthreads, getting a lot of people to participate and share their experiences, break news, or ask questions, etc.


​


----------



## gottalovepluto

Hi all, I came across this video about how Disney gets that massive Main St Christmas tree in place and thought y'all might like a look at it!https://www.youtube.com/watch?list=PL70A3458ABAE59B73&v=tHGSGcnhdRM


----------



## Jenasweetemotion

dalstitch45 said:


> Main Street is so beautiful with all the CP stuff up.  I haven't seen any CP merchandise yet, except for the pin.  Going back to the park shortly for the Holiday Tour.


They have a CD in the emporium as well.


----------



## Sherry E

Jenasweetemotion said:


> They have a CD in the emporium as well.



*Jenasweetemotion --*

Have you encountered huge crowds?  Another DIS'er mentioned in a separate thread that it is super packed -- more crowded than it has been on this weekend in the past.  I have to imagine that it's because of the combo of Candlelight crowds, RaverDay crowds, pharmacists (who are also staying at the Disney hotels) in town to attend their Midyear meeting over the next several days, and maybe some folks who were there for the limited edition pin event and signing at the GCH this morning.


----------



## dalstitch45

Jenasweetemotion said:


> They have a CD in the emporium as well.



This is the only thing available I saw today.  I was hoping for a t-shirt or something.  Oh well.


----------



## Sherry E

Has everyone made their LEGO mini-figure holiday postcard?  You can choose different backgrounds, different greetings, different clothes and hair, etc.  It's free and it's fun, and you can download more than one version. The page is -- *HERE*.

​


----------



## Jenasweetemotion

Sherry E said:


> *Jenasweetemotion --*
> 
> Have you encountered huge crowds?  Another DIS'er mentioned in a separate thread that it is super packed -- more crowded than it has been on this weekend in the past.  I have to imagine that it's because of the combo of Candlelight crowds, RaverDay crowds, pharmacists (who are also staying at the Disney hotels) in town to attend their Midyear meeting over the next several days, and maybe some folks who were there for the limited edition pin event and signing at the GCH this morning.



It was crowded on Friday but I think it had a lot to do with the fact it rained for 2 days and kept a lot of people away. It was getting really busy for us but we used the day as a shopping day instead of waiting an hour for most rides. I am not there today though we got home at 2 am this morning.
 I am going to do a mini trip report on here though about our vacation from Nov 30- Dec 5. Just to give you a highlight though we were supposed to stay at the Disneyland Hotel (which would have been our first time) but ended up staying at Grand Californian Hotel (also a first) after a horrible first day.




dalstitch45 said:


> This is the only thing available I saw today.  I was hoping for a t-shirt or something.  Oh well.



In 2012 there was a shirt I remember being available at Disney Showcase and Downtown Disney but I didn't see anything leading up to it. I would ask a CM though and see if there is one out.


----------



## crystal1313

pepe3penelope said:


> Crystal, Welcome back to the happiest place on earth! Hope you are enjoying yourself!



Thank you!!! Having so much fun!!  

CP crowds must have been heavy as we got to use the west side new alleyway! Saw the JC boats docked up. So cool! DH got ahead of me when it dumped us out by Walt's apartment and he was right behind beau bridges! And we saw Billy Bush from access Hollywood at carnation at lunch! Lots of plaids out today!


----------



## DisneylandPlanner

Both Friday and Saturday at disneyland have been insanely busy, spent a very nice afternoon in DCA, crowds not bad at all and wait times all good. 

Update storyteller is back to one fabulous gingerbread house. I do not know where the other one went but it is right up front again. 

We did get to do meet and greet with Elsa and Anna, but it took dad doing the dash and us coming up behind. I have never seen so many people running it is crazy. They should distribute passes up front, it is so not safe or fair.

As Crystal said the carsland hubcap tree is back.

Tomorrow is a full day in DCA so I will get yo experience more fun. Also I think I have passed on the idea of trying to get a candy cane, the line was super long and slow. It is not worth it to me or the kids.


----------



## flyingdumbo127

I just wanted to say hello from the Candy Cane. I viewed the CP tonight, it was my first time seeing it. So beautiful and I just loved it. I was also so blessed to have gotten a seat and had a wonderful view of Beau Bridges and the choir. If any of you are at DL tomorrow, I would highly recommend going, just lovely. I got back to Town Square around a quarter to 4. CM's told me different things throughout the day and as far as times to wait. I stood in front of City Hall in the roped off area sort of all the way down on the left near I think some plants. To be able to watch the processional and just be apart of the ceremony was awesome. The lighted Christmas tree was beautiful, too. Thank you to Sherry for your help with CP and hope you got to enjoy too. 'night everyone.


----------



## Sherry E

I have to admit that I am finding this year's Disneyland Resort holiday mysteries very entertaining!  The hubcap tree -- it was there; then it was half gone; then it was completely gone; now it is back in its place again.  

And the gingerbread houses (plural!) near the buffet at Storytellers Café -- they were there last month, when *Lori/kylie71* was at DLR, and now (as reported by *DisneylandPlanner* above) there is only one house at Storytellers and it is back at the front (where it used to be in previous years) and not near the buffet!!  What happened to the second house that *Lori* saw at Storytellers?  Could it have been moved over to White Water Snacks, where there is usually a gingerbread house of some sort?



*flyingdumbo127* -- I'm so glad you got to see the CP and found a seat for it!  It is a beautiful, moving ceremony, indeed.  I recommend it to anyone who loves Christmas and Christmas music.


*Jenasweetemotion* -- I can't wait to find out how your planned stay at the DLH ended up in a stay at the GCH!


*Crystal* -- Have a great time!  Please report back here when you get home, if you can, and let us know how everything went!


*gottalovepluto* -- Thank you for sharing the video!



​


----------



## Jenasweetemotion

Sherry E said:


> What happened to the second house that *Lori* saw at Storytellers?  Could it have been moved over to White Water Snacks, where there is usually a gingerbread house of some sort?
> 
> *Jenasweetemotion* -- I can't wait to find out how your planned stay at the DLH ended up in a stay at the GCH!
> 
> ​



There is a gingerbread house in White Water Snacks which I can post of picture of tomorrow. Not sure if it was the one in Storytellers. 

I am going to write a mini trip report tomorrow as well. I was going to write that during my time I didn't see the mysterious hubcap tree (I didn't go back to Cars land on Friday) was gone but it has since returned  wish I could have see and taken photos of it. Anyway off to bed I go 4 hours of sleep is starting to have an effect on me.


----------



## kylie71

WhaaaaaaaaaT!   That is so weird!   These Gingerbread houses we're not as large as the usual on in the waiting area of Storytellers...
Here is the pic again!

Notice the plates? 







Another view:


----------



## DisneylandPlanner

Yes that is the house up front, but just one. Got lots of pics but just with my real camera. 

Does keep you guessing what will be there next week??


----------



## tlovesdis

I was at Disneyland yesterday and it was packed!  Like probably the busiest I've ever seen it!!  And I have been at all times of the year!!

Hoping today at DCA is a lot better!!


----------



## dsneygirl

figment_jii said:


> Similar but not quite the same based on the photo by DisneyGeek from last January.
> http://disneygeek.com/disneyland/pictures/large/2014/01/03/43/1



Cute!


----------



## disneygrandma

After months of reading thru everything, and copying & pasting the tips I thought were helpful, we finally had our 1st ever DLR Christmas experience last week.  1st off, I have to say that we found the decorations beautiful.  However, there were so many ups & downs with this trip.  Here are a few observations:

Whenever we asked a CM for information, what we got was not correct, and every CM gave us a different answer to the same question.  It was very frustrating.

We had rain for much of our time at the DLR.  Yes, we were extremely wet, but the crowds were down, as well as the wait times.  However, with the rain, there were many ride closures.

On Thursday, when it finally stopped raining, it was our 1st chance to see the Christmas parade & the fireworks.  Being WDW veterans, we didn't think we would need to find a spot 2 hrs ahead of time just to see the parade from anywhere!  No place at all to see the parade from.  I'm not talking about a spot to sit, I'm talking about a place to see the parade.  Very disappointed.  Disney really should have anticipated the added crowds on Thurs due to the rain on the other days, and added an additional parade, as well as extending the park hours.  

So many rides closed for EE!  On Weds, we went to DCA for EE.  I knew that RSR would be down because of the rain, so we went to Paradise Pier for TSMM.  Not only was it down, but so was the Little Mermaid.  Then Friday, we again went for TSMM as soon as EE opened, and again it was closed.  Even though it wasn't raining, RSR was still closed.  We did Soarin', and about that time, the park opened, so went to get FP for RSR, but they would not give them out since the ride was still down.  Went to Mike & Sully, took a few pictures near there, went back to the RSR FP machines.  This time it was open, & the return time was at 1:30 with a huge line in front of us.  This was our last morning in the parks, and we needed to leave by 2:30, so we didn't bother waiting.  Single rider lines were also very long.  Good thing we got to ride RSR on Monday!

Over in DL, on our EE Thurs morning, we wanted to do Dumbo.  It was down, so we went to do 1 other thing, came back, and the line was huge!  Overall, we were very upset that so many of the rides that were suppose to be open for EE mornings were closed, whether it be from the rain, or some other issue.

On the upside, thanks so much for the tips I got here as to the best viewing area for Viva Navidad.  Again, because of rain, Friday was our 1st chance to see it, and the 1st time was not until 1:00, so that was our only option, since we had to leave.   I want to add something that I don't remember reading before, but want to stress.  In between Bayside Brews & Jumpin Jelly Fish, you will see a taped off area.  That area is the turn around space for the float.  If you sit on the Jellyfish side of that tape, please be aware that once the float turns around, people will fill in that space and block off your view looking towards the float.  This street party/parade was a lot of fun, and I really recommend you seeing it.

Characters:  I had read so many people posting about how many characters were out, and they had seen them everywhere, and had great interactions.  This was not the case for us, and I was again disappointed.  Characters were not out in the rain, and if they were doing M&G's inside, we didn't know about it.  We went to JJJ on Thurs, since again, it had rained T & W.  I had expected to see all the characters I read about that colored with kids, played reindeer games with kids, etc.  Instead, we saw the head of Santa Goofy walking out of the area, and got a pic with Dale.  That was it.  I had made a point of having all of us there to watch the show.  While it was cute, I could tell that some of the family thought it was boring.  I kept thinking that Santa Goofy would come out on the stage at the end to help save the day.  In fact, I thought there might have been some Disney characters in the show.  Guess I didn't research that very well.

Photopass:  Very upset that I couldn't redeem our voucher outside the parks, before going to the parks.  Again, lots of misinformation given by CM's on this, but that's a whole new thread.

Overall, I'm glad we got to experience Christmas at the DLR, but the crowds were really bad.   This was the grandkid's 1st DLR visit, so we needed to try & do all attractions & rides, as well as soaking in the Christmas experience.  It was hard to do both.  In the mornings, or in the rain, when the crowds were lower, we were in a hurry to get rides/attractions done, and didn't take the time to enjoy all the Christmas decorations.  When the crowds got heavier, all you see is people, and can't really see the Christmas decor very well. 

For those of you living close by that can enjoy several trips a year.....lucky you.


----------



## xApril

My boyfriend and I went for our first time on Friday.  We decided to just do Disneyland so we wouldn't have to rush. It's crazy how some aspects reminded us of WDW. We had to keep remembering we were in Disneyland! The only snag we had was that Indiana Jones was down at opening, but it did reopen around 11. We just kept checking back. We only ever had to wait 40 minutes at the most. We used fastpasses for Big Thunder, Space, and Roger Rabbit. We saw 60 for some things but we just came back when the line went down.

We have both grown up going to WDW and we can both easily say we prefer Disneyland. We thought pretty much every ride that both parks has was superior in Disneyland. We're going back in April for Celebration 7 and I'm so excited.

As far as characters go, we saw Jack Skellington wandering around, along with Aurora, the Snow Queen, Mickey/Minnie in their winter gear, Pluto, and Goofy. It was lovely how organized and civilized everyone was about it. 

p.s. We got the 8x10 and digital download for one of our Space Mountain photos. The digital download aspect just means we can have it in our photopass account, not that we can get free pictures from it, right?


----------



## Orbitron

We are back from our California trip and it was great as always. We enjoyed the holiday time at the Disneyland Resort a lot. The decorations made the parks even more magical. One of our favorite places is the Jingle Jangle Jamboree, always so quiet. We met a lot of characters and watched the new show there, very funny.

There was a lot of merchandise to choose from, pretty hard to decide what to buy. Viva Navidad was awesome again, watched the street party as often as possible and met all the characters in their Mexican outfits. The tree lighting at California Adventure was also something that we enjoyed very much, as well as the bell ringers and all the other small shows.

We did like the Big Hero 6 sneak peek, watched the movie later at the El Capitan theatre and absolutely loved it. The new World of Color show was nice, but it was enough for us to watch it only one time.

Olaf's Frozen Ice Rink in Downtown was okay. We were not very impressed with the Winter Village, we have much more magical Christmas markets here where we live. Much better was the annual passholder event we had the chance to attend, we watched Alice in Wonderland with a special holiday intro from Walt Disney at the Opera House. Visiting Santa Clause is a must, we met him at the Jingle Jangle Jamboree, Elias & Co and at the Disneyland Hotel.

We took the Holiday Time at Disneyland Tour for the second time and were very pleased again. We didn't learn anything new, but it was wonderful to ride the improved Jingle Cruise and Small World, both always had a tremendously long line, to see the parade from our reserved seats and to get a lot of little treats. After the tour we rushed over to pay a visit to Anna and Elsa, it was the only day we managed to get a fastpass.

We have a friend that is a cast member, he showed us some nice places around Anaheim. We loved all the decorations and trees at the different malls and did some shopping and the Disney Store. Which is something special for us, because we don't have Disney Stores over here in Germany. He also took us to Roger's Gardens to see the original Disneyland bandstand. A highlight was the visit of Company D, where we were able to purchase some discounted t-shirts, vinylmations and other stuff. We even spend some time together at the parks, where we met Oswald for the first time, what a cute rabbit.

After our time in Anaheim had come to an end, we drove to Carlsbad where we stayed at the Legoland Hotel for one night and visited Legoland and the beach. The rest of our vacation we spend at a guest house in the Hollywood Hills. In Los Angeles we took the Warner Bros. and the Paramount tours, went two half days to the Universal Studios, did some shopping at the Citadel Mall, the Grove and the Santa Monica Place. We went to see Kinky Boots at the Pantages Theatre, awesome show, and had many great encounters with wax celebrities at Madame Tussauds. We had tickets for the Hollywood Christmas Parade, but it was not a very christmassy event. The rain was pouring like crazy, we were soaked and freezing. The canceled the pre-show concert and presented a reduced parade. I wonder what it will look like on TV, but we will never see it over here.

On Thanksgiving we returned to Anaheim for the dinner at the Disneyland Hotel. The ballroom was huge and so very pretty, there was plenty of food that was really good. A band was playing great music and we met all the characters. Dolphingirl47 was there too and I'm glad that she did spot us amongst all the people. It was great talking to her and her husband. The whole event was worth the money we paid.


----------



## dolphingirl47

Sherry E said:


> *Corinna* --
> 
> Thank you so much for coming back to give such a great rundown/recap of your trip (which I will link in the Trip Reviews section on page 1)!  It sounds like you did a lot and got a lot done during both segments of your DLR visit.  And what a treat that you and *Orbitron* got to meet as well!  I am hoping that he will pop in and give us a good recap of his trip too.
> 
> I can't wait to read your trip report and see your photos!



Yes, I covered a lot of ground, but there are still a bunch of things that I wish I had had the chance to experience. Still, that gives me an incentive to go back at some stage for the holiday season, maybe in 2016. Next year all going well we will do a Merrytime Cruise on the Disney Wonder out of Galveston and then head to Walt Disney World.

I was hoping to have my Photopass photos all edited by now and downloaded my photos from the various cameras, but that has not happened. I am back to work tomorrow so I have to do this in stages.

Corinna


----------



## Jenasweetemotion

Here is the Gingerbread house that is in White Water Snacks.


----------



## OHBelle

We are back from our Holiday Disneyland visit!  It was wonderful!  I am so grateful I had these boards to read leading up to our visit.  It was so helpful while we were there.  I will come back and write up a few thoughts after I have caught up on some things. We are already plotting our return trip next holiday season!


----------



## Jenasweetemotion

For the first time I am going to do a mini trip report. 
We went Nov 30th- Dec 5th and were going to be staying at the Disneyland Hotel for the first time. We were celebrating our 13th Anniversary and DH's 30th Birthday. We have always stayed at Paradise Pier for the last 9 years. Anyway we left Northern California at 8:00 a.m. and had rain the entire time as well as lots of traffic on I-5. Our 7 hour trip turned into 9 hours and by the time we got to the Disneyland Hotel I was hungry and tired and ready for a magical trip which just was not the case on this day. We went to check in and had a very unfriendly CM who was apparently under the weather and he did not want to deal with people at all. Another CM saw what was going on and took over his check in she helped us and to apologize upgraded our room to a fireworks view. We were so excited we went up to our room to get settled in. Well it turns out the room next to ours was have a party of some sort and it was very loud. I told my DH that I was going to go down and ask to be moved. We then got moved to another room higher in the same building (Fantasy). I told DH I wanted to check the room out before going and retrieving our luggage from the first room. I walked in and all was good for about a minute. The people next to us were having an argument and the kids were screaming. I told my DH that it was fine and that they would quite down I was sure of. I asked for him to just turn the TV on. Well the TV didn't work at this point our fridge starting making a high pitch alarm noise (almost like a car alarm). I told him I was done and that I wanted to leave. We went back down to the wonderful CM who had been helping us and told her we wanted to change hotels and didn't care which hotel we just wanted out of that hotel. She came back and told us how sorry she was that our trip wasn't magical and that they were sending us to the Grand Californian and that we didn't need to do anything that the room was ready for us and gave us our room keys. I was very happy to just be moving out of this hotel. We got over to the Grand and it was amazing (our first time staying here). We opened the door to our room and the first thing I noticed was that it was quite. I then noticed that they put roses on our bed in the shape of a heart and with a card that apologized for our stay so far and that they hoped to make it magical which they did. We were planning on going into Disneyland but after our long and eventful first day we decided to just go eat something and relax. I decided to stop into Disney Vault 28 to see if they had any of the Haunted Mansion Dooney's which they had 1 left and of course it was all mine haha. I was happy that it seemed our luck was changing. 

So for the rest I am going to just do an overview of our days.

We have always loved the Holidays at Disneyland and California Adventure and we were surprised that the crowds on Dec 1st were very manageable we didn't wait for a ride for more then 15 minutes and we decided to do fast passes for the rides that had a longer wait. We saw Jack out and waited for him which was about 20 minutes. We were eager to ride the Jingle Cruise which we loved (except for the scent). I also rode Big Thunder for the first time since they added the new effects and refurbished it. I LOVED everything they did to this ride and ended up riding it a few more times during our stay. We had reservations at Steakhouse 55 at 5:30 which was also our only reservation we made. I love the food here but this time it took a while for the food. They had to warm up the oil for my fries (since I have a PN/TN allergy) but didn't do it until after the steak had already been served. we didn't leave until 7:20 which for a dinning experience was just a little long for my liking. That being said the food was really good and the CM's were all really nice. We spent sometime taking in the Hotel and really liked the Gingerbread house at the Grand. To me it looked better in person then in photo's and the smell was amazing. We also went up to the panoramic view of California Adventure and took in everything.

On Tuesday it rained which I was so very happy about. I know most people don't like the rain especially when it is happening on their vacation but we were prepared and knew that with the rain meant low crowds. We saw more parents and adults having melt downs then the kids which I found entertaining. We didn't wait for any ride for more then 5 minutes almost all were walk on including the character meets and houses in Toontown. We went over to California Adventure to ride the few rides that weren't outdoors and to take the class in the Animation Academy for the first time we got to draw Baymax. I loved doing this and will be something we will do in future visits. We went back over to Disneyland to eat at Plaza inn but found the line out the door and around the corner and changed our plans and ate at Rancho Del Zocalo which is always good. 

Wednesday it was again raining but it was off. It seemed like people didn't want to deal with the rain and again the parks where empty. We started off in California Adventure and went on California Screamin', Toy Story Mania and then saw they had Radiator Springs Racers up and went on that all before the rain started again. We went over to Disneyland and rode more rides and went on the Haunted Mansion Holiday for the 6th time (we love this ride) at noon I went over and registered for the Wednesdays with Walt and since the rain had kept people away they allowed me to have a guest who didn't have an AP be my guest. We decided since we had rode everything we wanted that we would look for characters in both parks. We got pictures with Buzz, Woody (both in the Animation building) Goofy outside of Carthay, Santa in Elias & Company and Daisy was over were Duffy used to be on the Pier. We then went over to see Wednesday with Walt at 5:00. It was amazing the animated shorts we saw where Plutos Christmas Tree, Toy Tinkers and The Night Before Christmas. I was also very happy to get the free ornament which I had no clue about. After we went to Plaza Inn for dinner and had some of the best CM's they brought us roses and cupcakes for our Anniversary it was great. We decided to go ride Star Tours and got stuck on it which was a first. Our 5 minute wait turned into a 45 minute ride but I was still happy that it was a new experience haha. After this we roamed the park taking pictures since the rain had stopped and made everything look even more magical. I am telling you it was like we had the park to ourselves and I was able to get pictures that I never would have been able to get if it was busy. 

Thursday since we had rode every ride and some multiple times we decided to just take it easy and went to meet Captain America and see the Big Hero 6 preview. We stopped at every photopass photographer since they weren't really out when it was raining. Went to the princess fairytale hall a couple of times and rode the train around the park. We noticed it was getting busier as the day progressed and were happy that we had done everything we wanted and more in the previous days. We got to meet some awesome Marines that I got pictures of and saw the flag retreat for the first time. The flag retreat was more emotional then I thought and will definitely be something we will do in future visits. We decided to go spend some time in Downtown Disney and ended up stopping back into Disney Vault 28 were they had received another shipment of the HM Dooneys and yes I got another one for my Mom as a early Christmas gift (I've been saving for these pricey bags since the first one came out). We went back to the Grand and just spent time in the lobby taking everything in.

Friday was our last day and since we knew it was going to be busy we decided we would use this day as our shopping day and just get a fastpass for what would be our last ride. Not a shock the last ride we chose was Haunted Mansion Holiday. We got some more photos with the Photopass photographers and finished up our lists of gifts and goods that people had wanted us to get. The crowds did get progressively worse. We left at 4:30 to head home to what would be another really long drive (18 hours round trip which is usually 14 hours). 

I am not the best writer but I do hope you enjoyed reading our mini trip report and if you have an questions I am happy to answer. I will post some photo's later.


----------



## Sherry E

*Jenasweetemotion --* Thank you for posting the photo of the WWS gingerbread house!  I love the not-so-hidden Mickey on it.  In the past, the WWS houses didn't have any hidden Mickeys that I could find.  I'm glad that the cute little trees and snowmen are back as well.

I notice that this year's WWS gingerbread house is on a different counter than the counter where it had been set up for the last couple of years.  From your photo, it almost looks as if this year's house was made specifically to fit in that little nook next to the baked goods.



*xApril --* I'm actually not sure how the digital downloads work for the on-ride photos.  I assume it means that it's in your PhotoPass account (as well as the actual photo you bought) and not that you can print unlimited photos from the download, but I can't be entirely sure.




*tlovesdis --* I hope your birthday trip is amazing!  Yes, the crowds were supposedly crazy yesterday from all reports that I've read -- it wasn't just the Candlelight crowds alone.  It was likely the combination of the Candlelight people, the RaverDay people and probably some pharmacists in town for their Midyear meeting (which started today), especially the ones who are staying at the DLR hotels.



*disneygrandma --* Thank you for reporting back to us about your trip!  It definitely sounds as though there were some good moments and some not so good moments. 

The inconsistency of information given out from Cast Members seems to be a trend, unfortunately.

You bring up very good points about rain at DLR.  A lot of people talk about how they love being at DLR in the rain (I'm not one of them, by the way).   Maybe those are people who can get back to DLR often enough so that if they miss something on one trip they will have another chance to do it again soon.  Or, maybe the people who enjoy being at DLR in the rain are the ones who come from states that get rain much more regularly than California does, and so they don't think twice about it.  I'm not sure.  

But the truth is -- as you described, from your experiences -- a lot of things will simply close or not happen at all (like the parade, etc.) if it rains at DLR.  And then when those things start up again, the lines and crowds are bigger because there are many people trying to play catch-up and see/do the things that they missed on the rainy days.  




*Orbitron --* Thank you for reporting back here as well!  It sounds like you did a lot of things on your trip, and went many places!  When you were at LEGOLAND, did they already have their cute LEGO Christmas displays up -- or was it too early in the season?   Grinchmas at Universal Studios didn't start until, I think, yesterday, 12/6 (I'm not sure why it starts so late)!

And you were at The Grove!  That's in my neighborhood!   Did you stay to see the snow at night?  I don't know if you saw the photos that I shared from The Grove and Farmers Market (I posted them in this thread on Thanksgiving), but one comment I made was that I felt that the snowfall at The Grove was actually better than the snowfall at DL.  Of course, the snow at DL comes with lights and fireworks and nice aromas wafting through the air and all of that wonderful Disney magic.  But in terms of how much actual snow falls, I think there is more snow at The Grove, and I think it falls (or seems to fall) for a longer period of time at The Grove than it does at DL.  

As for the Winter Village in Downtown Disney -- was this your first year seeing it?  Wasn't it there last year when you visited, or did you miss seeing it in 2013?  I agree that it is lacking when compared to the fun Christmas markets that can be found throughout Europe.  I haven't even been to Europe and I can see (from TV specials) that the Christmas markets are charming and festive.  I would love it if Disney did something like that.  Since we don't have an Epcot to celebrate different holiday traditions, it would be amazing if Disney could throw in a Christmas market sort of situation in DTD, or somewhere in DCA.

However, the Winter Village -- as it is right now -- is a huge step up from what it was back in 2012, when it was barely there at all.  It's a big improvement.  So it may not be as charming as an authentic Christmas market, but at least Disney isn't taking a step back with it and scaling it down.  Also, it's an added bit of holiday cheer in Downtown Disney, and DTD really needs the extra holiday cheer!




OHBelle said:


> We are back from our Holiday Disneyland visit!  It was wonderful!  I am so grateful I had these boards to read leading up to our visit.  It was so helpful while we were there.  I will come back and write up a few thoughts after I have caught up on some things. We are already plotting our return trip next holiday season!



*Tracy --*  I can't wait to hear about your trip, since it had been soooooooooo long since your last DLR visit.

And also... I can't wait to find out what you think of _Mr. Miracle_!  Let me just say this... maybe I wasn't concentrating on it or focusing enough.  Maybe I somehow just didn't 'get' it.  Maybe the casting was horrible, and another actor should have played the title role.  But it will be joining _One Christmas Eve_ near the bottom of my rankings.  It is no _Mrs. Miracle_, which is a gem!  

However, I can't wait for Alicia Witt's new movie tonight!  She can't let me down!  I have loved her other Hallmark/Lifetime movies, and I have faith!




*Jenasweetemotion --*

Thank you so much for taking the time to write up your report for us!    I really, really appreciate it, and I'm sure that everyone else will too.

My goodness!  That is a really long drive back -- yikes!

Well, I'm so glad that Disney made things right for you and moved you over to the GCH (I am hoping they didn't charge you anything extra for that hotel) after the DLH fiasco.  It sounds like the Disneyland Hotel was just not meant to be on that specific trip, from the under the weather CM to the noisy neighbors, to the noisy mini-fridge!  Maybe on another trip the DLH would have been fine.  The noisy neighbors would have been too much for me.  I get enough 'noisy neighbor nonsense' at home -- if I am going to stay at a Disney hotel I don't want to be bothered there too!

The time spent at Steakhouse 55 sounds a bit long -- almost 2 hours.

The scent on Jingle Cruise that you didn't like -- was that the cinnamon, or some other aroma?

Although I am not personally a fan of being at Disneyland in the rain, I totally agree that it clears out a lot of people (which is awesome), cuts down lines (even better) and makes everything looks shiny, sparkly and magical when the rain stops!  I'm sure you got some great photos during that rare window of time in which the park was not packed with people and the pathways were glistening!

The cupcakes and roses at Plaza Inn sound lovely!  What a nice anniversary treat.

Did you notice that any bites had been taken out of the GCH gingerbread house?


​


----------



## Jenasweetemotion

Sherry E said:


> *Jenasweetemotion --*
> 
> Thank you so much for taking the time to write up your report for us!    I really, really appreciate it, and I'm sure that everyone else will too.
> 
> My goodness!  That is a really long drive back -- yikes!
> 
> Well, I'm so glad that Disney made things right for you and moved you over to the GCH (I am hoping they didn't charge you anything extra for that hotel) after the DLH fiasco.  It sounds like the Disneyland Hotel was just not meant to be on that specific trip, from the under the weather CM to the noisy neighbors, to the noisy mini-fridge!  Maybe on another trip the DLH would have been fine.  The noisy neighbors would have been too much for me.  I get enough 'noisy neighbor nonsense' at home -- if I am going to stay at a Disney hotel I don't want to be bothered there too!
> 
> The time spent at Steakhouse 55 sounds a bit long -- almost 2 hours.
> 
> The scent on Jingle Cruise that you didn't like -- was that the cinnamon, or some other aroma?
> 
> Although I am not personally a fan of being at Disneyland in the rain, I totally agree that it clears out a lot of people (which is awesome), cuts down lines (even better) and makes everything looks shiny, sparkly and magical when the rain stops!  I'm sure you got some great photos during that rare window of time in which the park was not packed with people and the pathways were glistening!
> 
> The cupcakes and roses at Plaza Inn sound lovely!  What a nice anniversary treat.
> 
> Did you notice that any bites had been taken out of the GCH gingerbread house?



No they didn't charge anything extra at all.

I live in a college town and get noisy neighbors all the time so it I wasn't happy at all. Although I am wondering if maybe the walls are also really thin at Disneyland Hotel. 

2 hours is long!

The smell on Jingle Cruise was Cinnamon and even when it was raining you could smell the smell over at Indiana Jones when you exited.

The treats at Plaza inn where really nice. Since it was raining we had a guy who offered us his table inside but we where good outside under the covered patio. Then a lady CM came out to give us roses and buttons from the Minnie meal in the a.m. then a minute later a gentlemen CM came out to give us cupcakes. The couple at the table across from us asked us if we were famous since it seemed everyone was paying attention to us haha. I was waiting for a flash mob to happen next 

I didn't notice any bites and in fact I walked around it looking for one. It would surprise me if the cover up the bite marks though.


----------



## DharmaLou

We stayed at DLH from 11/21-11/26 and the walls were paper thin. I was so disappointed because I saved for almost 2 years to spend 5 nights there at holiday rates and the noise level was no better than staying at a Super 8. Apparently our next door neighbors with their crying baby must have stalked us because each and every time we were in our room, they were in their room  It wasn't worth complaining about, but when you spend $500 a night on a room, I don't expect to be able to hear conversations and babies in other rooms.


----------



## kylie71

The tree is WWS, is different than the two is Storytellers..... I bet one of the one's in Storyteller's got knocked off and broke!

Sherry, when is YOUR holiday trip??

---Lori


----------



## Jenasweetemotion

DharmaLou said:


> We stayed at DLH from 11/21-11/26 and the walls were paper thin. I was so disappointed because I saved for almost 2 years to spend 5 nights there at holiday rates and the noise level was no better than staying at a Super 8. Apparently our next door neighbors with their crying baby must have stalked us because each and every time we were in our room, they were in their room  It wasn't worth complaining about, but when you spend $500 a night on a room, I don't expect to be able to hear conversations and babies in other rooms.



Then I am glad I didn't stay am longer then I did to see if it would have gotten better in the second room. I was telling my DH that the rooms at Best Western were quieter then DLH which is crazy to me. I would have thought that with the refurbishment that they did a few years ago that they would have done something to improve the noise issues but I guess not. It is bad when you can hear every word clearly in the room next door. Sorry about your trip.



Forgot to add in my mini trip report that we also loved the Jingle Jangle Jamboree and we both DH and I colored a post card to be mailed to the troops. It is an awesome thing they do and was fun to color. We met Mickey and Minnie back there as well.


----------



## Sherry E

Is this another mystery, or am I just blanking out on an obvious tree somewhere?  (I am old and tired, so anything is possible!)

In *this installment* of D23's Days of Christmas, under #9 (Tree Topper) it says: "_At Disneyland we have added an Indiana Jones hat at the top of a tree in Adventureland with bamboo coming through it._"

Tree in Adventureland?  Does that makeshift tree in the queue of Jingle Cruise have an Indy hat on it this year?  Is there an Adventureland tree somewhere that I am unaware of?  Is there a tree in the Indy queue?

I have definitely seen some cool tree toppers all around DLR -- especially the ones at the hotels -- but has Adventureland had a tree all this time?  I never saw one in the shop in Adventureland.

​


----------



## Jenasweetemotion

This hat? Not a topper though

One from last year and this year


----------



## Sherry E

Jenasweetemotion said:


> This hat? Not a topper though
> 
> One from last year and this year




I guess that must be the tree topper in question (though it's not actually a topper).   I can't think of one other place in Adventureland that has a tree, aside from the Jingle Cruise queue.


----------



## mom2rtk

quick question for anyone who knows. does the railroad run during and or immediatelyafter the fireworks



planningjollyholiday said:


> Yes the train runs during the fireworks



thank you so much. we are sitting at Fantasmic right now and are looking to make a quick getaway when it's over. ErR


----------



## planningjollyholiday

mom2rtk said:


> quick question for anyone who knows. does the railroad run during and or immediatelyafter the fireworks



Yes the train runs during the fireworks





Sherry E said:


> Is this another mystery, or am I just blanking out on an obvious tree somewhere?  (I am old and tired, so anything is possible!)
> 
> In *this installment* of D23's Days of Christmas, under #9 (Tree Topper) it says: "_At Disneyland we have added an Indiana Jones hat at the top of a tree in Adventureland with bamboo coming through it._"
> 
> Tree in Adventureland?  Does that makeshift tree in the queue of Jingle Cruise have an Indy hat on it this year?  Is there an Adventureland tree somewhere that I am unaware of?  Is there a tree in the Indy queue?
> 
> I have definitely seen some cool tree toppers all around DLR -- especially the ones at the hotels -- but has Adventureland had a tree all this time?  I never saw one in the shop in Adventureland.
> 
> ​



In the adventure tower of the disneyland hotel  there is definitely  a tree in the lobby with indiana jones hat as the tree topper. It was really cute with spears going throughthe tree as well. I know i took a pic, i just have to find it......







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## pepe3penelope

Jenasweetemotion said:


> For the first time I am going to do a mini trip report.
> We went Nov 30th- Dec 5th and were going to be staying at the Disneyland Hotel for the first time. We were celebrating our 13th Anniversary and DH's 30th Birthday. We have always stayed at Paradise Pier for the last 9 years. Anyway we left Northern California at 8:00 a.m. and had rain the entire time as well as lots of traffic on I-5. Our 7 hour trip turned into 9 hours and by the time we got to the Disneyland Hotel I was hungry and tired and ready for a magical trip which just was not the case on this day. We went to check in and had a very unfriendly CM who was apparently under the weather and he did not want to deal with people at all. Another CM saw what was going on and took over his check in she helped us and to apologize upgraded our room to a fireworks view. We were so excited we went up to our room to get settled in. Well it turns out the room next to ours was have a party of some sort and it was very loud. I told my DH that I was going to go down and ask to be moved. We then got moved to another room higher in the same building (Fantasy). I told DH I wanted to check the room out before going and retrieving our luggage from the first room. I walked in and all was good for about a minute. The people next to us were having an argument and the kids were screaming. I told my DH that it was fine and that they would quite down I was sure of. I asked for him to just turn the TV on. Well the TV didn't work at this point our fridge starting making a high pitch alarm noise (almost like a car alarm). I told him I was done and that I wanted to leave. We went back down to the wonderful CM who had been helping us and told her we wanted to change hotels and didn't care which hotel we just wanted out of that hotel. She came back and told us how sorry she was that our trip wasn't magical and that they were sending us to the Grand Californian and that we didn't need to do anything that the room was ready for us and gave us our room keys. I was very happy to just be moving out of this hotel. We got over to the Grand and it was amazing (our first time staying here). We opened the door to our room and the first thing I noticed was that it was quite. I then noticed that they put roses on our bed in the shape of a heart and with a card that apologized for our stay so far and that they hoped to make it magical which they did. We were planning on going into Disneyland but after our long and eventful first day we decided to just go eat something and relax. I decided to stop into Disney Vault 28 to see if they had any of the Haunted Mansion Dooney's which they had 1 left and of course it was all mine haha. I was happy that it seemed our luck was changing.
> 
> So for the rest I am going to just do an overview of our days.
> 
> We have always loved the Holidays at Disneyland and California Adventure and we were surprised that the crowds on Dec 1st were very manageable we didn't wait for a ride for more then 15 minutes and we decided to do fast passes for the rides that had a longer wait. We saw Jack out and waited for him which was about 20 minutes. We were eager to ride the Jingle Cruise which we loved (except for the scent). I also rode Big Thunder for the first time since they added the new effects and refurbished it. I LOVED everything they did to this ride and ended up riding it a few more times during our stay. We had reservations at Steakhouse 55 at 5:30 which was also our only reservation we made. I love the food here but this time it took a while for the food. They had to warm up the oil for my fries (since I have a PN/TN allergy) but didn't do it until after the steak had already been served. we didn't leave until 7:20 which for a dinning experience was just a little long for my liking. That being said the food was really good and the CM's were all really nice. We spent sometime taking in the Hotel and really liked the Gingerbread house at the Grand. To me it looked better in person then in photo's and the smell was amazing. We also went up to the panoramic view of California Adventure and took in everything.
> 
> On Tuesday it rained which I was so very happy about. I know most people don't like the rain especially when it is happening on their vacation but we were prepared and knew that with the rain meant low crowds. We saw more parents and adults having melt downs then the kids which I found entertaining. We didn't wait for any ride for more then 5 minutes almost all were walk on including the character meets and houses in Toontown. We went over to California Adventure to ride the few rides that weren't outdoors and to take the class in the Animation Academy for the first time we got to draw Baymax. I loved doing this and will be something we will do in future visits. We went back over to Disneyland to eat at Plaza inn but found the line out the door and around the corner and changed our plans and ate at Rancho Del Zocalo which is always good.
> 
> Wednesday it was again raining but it was off. It seemed like people didn't want to deal with the rain and again the parks where empty. We started off in California Adventure and went on California Screamin', Toy Story Mania and then saw they had Radiator Springs Racers up and went on that all before the rain started again. We went over to Disneyland and rode more rides and went on the Haunted Mansion Holiday for the 6th time (we love this ride) at noon I went over and registered for the Wednesdays with Walt and since the rain had kept people away they allowed me to have a guest who didn't have an AP be my guest. We decided since we had rode everything we wanted that we would look for characters in both parks. We got pictures with Buzz, Woody (both in the Animation building) Goofy outside of Carthay, Santa in Elias & Company and Daisy was over were Duffy used to be on the Pier. We then went over to see Wednesday with Walt at 5:00. It was amazing the animated shorts we saw where Plutos Christmas Tree, Toy Tinkers and The Night Before Christmas. I was also very happy to get the free ornament which I had no clue about. After we went to Plaza Inn for dinner and had some of the best CM's they brought us roses and cupcakes for our Anniversary it was great. We decided to go ride Star Tours and got stuck on it which was a first. Our 5 minute wait turned into a 45 minute ride but I was still happy that it was a new experience haha. After this we roamed the park taking pictures since the rain had stopped and made everything look even more magical. I am telling you it was like we had the park to ourselves and I was able to get pictures that I never would have been able to get if it was busy.
> 
> Thursday since we had rode every ride and some multiple times we decided to just take it easy and went to meet Captain America and see the Big Hero 6 preview. We stopped at every photopass photographer since they weren't really out when it was raining. Went to the princess fairytale hall a couple of times and rode the train around the park. We noticed it was getting busier as the day progressed and were happy that we had done everything we wanted and more in the previous days. We got to meet some awesome Marines that I got pictures of and saw the flag retreat for the first time. The flag retreat was more emotional then I thought and will definitely be something we will do in future visits. We decided to go spend some time in Downtown Disney and ended up stopping back into Disney Vault 28 were they had received another shipment of the HM Dooneys and yes I got another one for my Mom as a early Christmas gift (I've been saving for these pricey bags since the first one came out). We went back to the Grand and just spent time in the lobby taking everything in.
> 
> Friday was our last day and since we knew it was going to be busy we decided we would use this day as our shopping day and just get a fastpass for what would be our last ride. Not a shock the last ride we chose was Haunted Mansion Holiday. We got some more photos with the Photopass photographers and finished up our lists of gifts and goods that people had wanted us to get. The crowds did get progressively worse. We left at 4:30 to head home to what would be another really long drive (18 hours round trip which is usually 14 hours).
> 
> I am not the best writer but I do hope you enjoyed reading our mini trip report and if you have an questions I am happy to answer. I will post some photo's later.



What a great miniTR!!!

It's so amazing when a CM really comes through for you and you are pixie-dusted!!! In September our house was burglarized the day before our weekend trip for DD's birthday weekend. Upon Checkin, I was such an emotional crying mess. We got some MAJOR pixie dust that I sent thank you letters to disneyland corporate and front desk management. I posted about it in that weekend's TR.


----------



## Jenasweetemotion

pepe3penelope said:


> What a great miniTR!!!
> 
> It's so amazing when a CM really comes through for you and you are pixie-dusted!!! In September our house was burglarized the day before our weekend trip for DD's birthday weekend. Upon Checkin, I was such an emotional crying mess. We got some MAJOR pixie dust that I sent thank you letters to disneyland corporate and front desk management. I posted about it in that weekend's TR.



Thank you! 

That is horrible glad they sprinkled you with pixie dust. I was crying as well. I am going to be writing Disneyland as well to let them know. Plus there where a few CM that I want to be recognized for going above and beyond.


----------



## Sherry E

I'm posting this for *Tracy/OHBelle* and *TK/tksbaskets* (when she gets back from DLR), as they are the two who have been ranking the 2014 Hallmark Christmas movies along with me.  My rankings are now as follows:


The Gems

1.  _Nine Lives of Christmas_ (Still holding strong at #1!!)

2.  _Angels and Ornaments_ (This remains #2 only because I didn't expect the surprise in the movie and I had to grab for the tissues a couple of times.)

3.  _Christmas at Cartwright's_ (Alicia Witt comes through for Hallmark!  She is very charming and likeable.   This could/should have easily been the _ Mr. Miracle_ movie instead of the actual _Mr. Miracle_ movie.)

4.  _The Christmas Shepherd_ (This comes in very, very close behind _Christmas at Cartwright's_, and can also switch places with _A Royal Christmas_, depending on my mood.)

5.  _A Royal Christmas_ (A very close runner-up and sometimes alternate to _The Christmas Shepherd_.)




The "_Not Great, But Not Terrible_" Movies...

6.  _Christmas Under Wraps_ (I love Candace Cameron Bure, but _Let it Snow_ was way better than this one.  This was just so-so -- not great; not bad)

7.  _A Cookie Cutter Christmas_ (meh...)

8.  _One Starry Christmas_ (Really, it wasn't horrible, but I didn't like it and have no need to see it again.   The only thing that puts it at #8 is that there were three movies I actually liked _less_ than _One Starry Christmas_!)

9.  _Northpole_ (It has some nice effects and sparkly scenes, but all the hype and promotion killed it for me.  If it hadn't been advertised as heavily I probably would have liked it more.)




The "_I Want to Run Screaming Into the Night to Get Far, Far Away From Them_" movies

10.  _Mr. Miracle_ confused3This movie was like nails on a chalkboard for me.  It was a bad job of casting all around, I think -- probably not the fault of the actors themselves, but the fault of the actual casting folks.   Rob Morrow of _Northern Exposure_ was not right for the role.  The only things that put it one spot above the last spot on my list are that there was a beautiful dog in it, and the woman who wrote the _Mr. Miracle_ book -- Debbie Macomber -- is responsible for two of my favorite Hallmark movies, _Trading Christmas_ and _Mrs. Miracle_!  _Mr. Miracle_ is no _Mrs. Miracle_ -- that's for sure!)


11.  _One Christmas Eve_ (Sigh.  The only redeeming thing about this annoying mess was the adorable puppy.  Otherwise, it was ridiculous.  It was a Hall of Fame movie, so it had a different vibe about it.)


​


There are only two brand new Hallmark Christmas movies left (next weekend) -- _The Best Christmas Party Ever_ and _The Christmas Parade_.  I call them the "beauty block" of movies, as each of the lead actresses appears to be exceptionally striking.  Thank goodness there will be several more showings of _Snow Bride_, _Let it Snow_, _The Most Wonderful Time of the Year_, _The Christmas Ornament_, _Mrs. Miracle_, _Trading Christmas_, _Finding Christmas_, _Window Wonderland_, _Naughty or Nice_, _A Bride for Christmas_, _Farewell, Mr. Kringle_ and _A Very Merry Mix-Up_ before the year ends -- to erase the memories of _Mr. Miracle_ and _One Christmas Eve_ from my mind.


​


----------



## tksbaskets

Sherry E said:


> *Jenasweetemotion --*
> 
> Have you encountered huge crowds?  Another DIS'er mentioned in a separate thread that it is super packed -- more crowded than it has been on this weekend in the past.  I have to imagine that it's because of the combo of Candlelight crowds, RaverDay crowds, pharmacists (who are also staying at the Disney hotels) in town to attend their Midyear meeting over the next several days, and maybe some folks who were there for the limited edition pin event and signing at the GCH this morning.



Yesterday (Sunday) afternoon at DL was CRAZY busy.  We took the "Walk in Walt's Footsteps' tour which I really recommend.  Spent time taking pictures in Critter Country and Toon Town so I won't be a looser on theme week next year.  Only rode a couple of rides and then skedaddled out of town.  Mainstreet was a crush of humanity (OK it was 5:10 pm, 20 min before CP)  No way were we waiting 3 hours to stand.  I'm glad others thought it was lovely.  The set-up was beautiful

DCA was nice and open last evening.  At 8 pm Soarin' was a walk on!



crystal1313 said:


> Thank you!!! Having so much fun!!
> 
> CP crowds must have been heavy as we got to use the west side new alleyway! Saw the JC boats docked up. So cool! DH got ahead of me when it dumped us out by Walt's apartment and he was right behind beau bridges! And we saw Billy Bush from access Hollywood at carnation at lunch! Lots of plaids out today!



Sweet!



Sherry E said:


> I'm posting this for *Tracy/OHBelle* and *TK/tksbaskets* (when she gets back from DLR), as they are the two who have been ranking the 2014 Hallmark Christmas movies along with me.  My rankings are now as follows:
> 
> 
> The Gems
> 
> 1.  _Nine Lives of Christmas_ (Still holding strong at #1!!)
> 
> 2.  _Angels and Ornaments_ (This remains #2 only because I didn't expect the surprise in the movie and I had to grab for the tissues a couple of times.)
> 
> 3.  _Christmas at Cartwright's_ (Alicia Witt comes through for Hallmark!  She is very charming and likeable.   This could/should have easily been the _ Mr. Miracle_ movie instead of the actual _Mr. Miracle_ movie.)
> 
> 4.  _The Christmas Shepherd_ (This comes in very, very close behind _Christmas at Cartwright's_, and can also switch places with _A Royal Christmas_, depending on my mood.)
> 
> 5.  _A Royal Christmas_ (A very close runner-up and sometimes alternate to _The Christmas Shepherd_.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The "_Not Great, But Not Terrible_" Movies...
> 
> 6.  _Christmas Under Wraps_ (I love Candace Cameron Bure, but _Let it Snow_ was way better than this one.  This was just so-so -- not great; not bad)
> 
> 7.  _A Cookie Cutter Christmas_ (meh...)
> 
> 8.  _One Starry Christmas_ (Really, it wasn't horrible, but I didn't like it and have no need to see it again.   The only thing that puts it at #8 is that there were three movies I actually liked _less_ than _One Starry Christmas_!)
> 
> 9.  _Northpole_ (It has some nice effects and sparkly scenes, but all the hype and promotion killed it for me.  If it hadn't been advertised as heavily I probably would have liked it more.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The "_I Want to Run Screaming Into the Night to Get Far, Far Away From Them_" movies
> 
> 10.  _Mr. Miracle_ confused3This movie was like nails on a chalkboard for me.  It was a bad job of casting all around, I think -- probably not the fault of the actors themselves, but the fault of the actual casting folks.   Rob Morrow of _Northern Exposure_ was not right for the role.  The only things that put it one spot above the last spot on my list are that there was a beautiful dog in it, and the woman who wrote the _Mr. Miracle_ book -- Debbie Macomber -- is responsible for two of my favorite Hallmark movies, _Trading Christmas_ and _Mrs. Miracle_!  _Mr. Miracle_ is no _Mrs. Miracle_ -- that's for sure!)
> 
> 
> 11.  _One Christmas Eve_ (Sigh.  The only redeeming thing about this annoying mess was the adorable puppy.  Otherwise, it was ridiculous.  It was a Hall of Fame movie, so it had a different vibe about it.)
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> There are only two brand new Hallmark Christmas movies left (next weekend) -- _The Best Christmas Party Ever_ and _The Christmas Parade_.  I call them the "beauty block" of movies, as each of the lead actresses appears to be exceptionally striking.  Thank goodness there will be several more showings of _Snow Bride_, _Let it Snow_, _The Most Wonderful Time of the Year_, _The Christmas Ornament_, _Mrs. Miracle_, _Trading Christmas_, _Finding Christmas_, _Window Wonderland_, _Naughty or Nice_, _A Bride for Christmas_, _Farewell, Mr. Kringle_ and _A Very Merry Mix-Up_ before the year ends -- to erase the memories of _Mr. Miracle_ and _One Christmas Eve_ from my mind.
> 
> 
> ​



Of course I agree with your assessments above on the shows I've seen.  I'm going to have some gems and a couple of 'meh' (LOL at your description) movies to catch up on.  No matter - Snow Bride is still on my DVR for just the right dose of Christmas Cheer after I get through Mr. Miracle.

Last day at DLR today for us.  Some quick thoughts - 
* I really prefer to stay on property.  BWPAI is really a great location but I miss the magic morning/early entry hour (and I miss GCH)
* It's 'different' without the kids (OK, they'll always be my kids even though their 24th birthday is looming) DH and I are having a lovely vacation but something seems to be missing...
**Bret's* recommendation of Pizza Press was a great one.  YUM.

Favorites so far:  Tour with dream suite tour, meeting Oswald and Thor   getting 2 candy canes.

I think I will do a TR when I return.  I'll Let you know.


----------



## Orbitron

Sherry E said:


> *Orbitron --*When you were at LEGOLAND, did they already have their cute LEGO Christmas displays up -- or was it too early in the season? Grinchmas at Universal Studios didn't start until, I think, yesterday, 12/6 (I'm not sure why it starts so late)!



Yes, the Christmas season had already started when we were at Legoland. We did like the decorations a lot. Yes, we missed Grinchmas, which is pretty annoying. Last year they started on Thanksgiving, this year it was too late for us.



Sherry E said:


> And you were at The Grove!  That's in my neighborhood!   Did you stay to see the snow at night?  I don't know if you saw the photos that I shared from The Grove and Farmers Market (I posted them in this thread on Thanksgiving), but one comment I made was that I felt that the snowfall at The Grove was actually better than the snowfall at DL.  Of course, the snow at DL comes with lights and fireworks and nice aromas wafting through the air and all of that wonderful Disney magic.  But in terms of how much actual snow falls, I think there is more snow at The Grove, and I think it falls (or seems to fall) for a longer period of time at The Grove than it does at DL.



We were at The Grove on Thanksgiving, most of the shops were closed. It was nice walking around there anyway. We didn't saw the snow there, but we also didn't saw it at Disneyland this time. We were really disappointed about the snow last year, it was hardly visible. They had great snow at Legoland.



Sherry E said:


> As for the Winter Village in Downtown Disney -- was this your first year seeing it?  Wasn't it there last year when you visited, or did you miss seeing it in 2013?  I agree that it is lacking when compared to the fun Christmas markets that can be found throughout Europe.  I haven't even been to Europe and I can see (from TV specials) that the Christmas markets are charming and festive.  I would love it if Disney did something like that.  Since we don't have an Epcot to celebrate different holiday traditions, it would be amazing if Disney could throw in a Christmas market sort of situation in DTD, or somewhere in DCA.



We saw the Winter Village last year, but didn't pay a lot of attention to it. Spend some more time there this time, it was not really impressing.


----------



## Sherry E

*New:*

*"Disney Parks Merchandise Offers Hanukkah-Inspired Gifts This Holiday Season" -- Disney Parks Blog; posted on December 8th, 2014 by Steven Miller, Merchandise Communications Manager*


The above blog seems to only mention WDW, but I'm certain that most -- if not all -- of these Hanukkah-inspired items can be found at DLR too.  I've seen the mugs before, and I think I saw the goblets as well.


​




tksbaskets said:


> Yesterday (Sunday) afternoon at DL was CRAZY busy.  We took the "Walk in Walt's Footsteps' tour which I really recommend.  Spent time taking pictures in Critter Country and Toon Town so I won't be a looser on theme week next year.  Only rode a couple of rides and then skedaddled out of town.  Mainstreet was a crush of humanity (OK it was 5:10 pm, 20 min before CP)  No way were we waiting 3 hours to stand.  I'm glad others thought it was lovely.  The set-up was beautiful
> 
> DCA was nice and open last evening.  At 8 pm Soarin' was a walk on!
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet!
> 
> 
> 
> Of course I agree with your assessments above on the shows I've seen.  I'm going to have some gems and a couple of 'meh' (LOL at your description) movies to catch up on.  No matter - Snow Bride is still on my DVR for just the right dose of Christmas Cheer after I get through Mr. Miracle.
> 
> Last day at DLR today for us.  Some quick thoughts -
> * I really prefer to stay on property.  BWPAI is really a great location but I miss the magic morning/early entry hour (and I miss GCH)
> * It's 'different' without the kids (OK, they'll always be my kids even though their 24th birthday is looming) DH and I are having a lovely vacation but something seems to be missing...
> **Bret's* recommendation of Pizza Press was a great one.  YUM.
> 
> Favorites so far:  Tour with dream suite tour, meeting Oswald and Thor   getting 2 candy canes.
> 
> I think I will do a TR when I return.  I'll Let you know.



*TK --*

Good luck getting through _One Christmas Eve_ and _Mr. Miracle_ [_said with a diabolical laugh_]!  Maybe you'll end up liking those two movies _more_ than I did, and you may end up enjoying _Christmas at Cartwright's_ _less_ than I did! -- everyone has different tastes.  But judging by the number of negative reviews/comments about _Mr. Miracle_ on the Hallmark Channel Facebook page, I'd say that Hallmark will/should probably not be repeating that one too much when it comes time for Christmas in July and next year's Countdown to Christmas!  There must be _someone_ out there who loved it, though.

Hallmark needs to get Doris Roberts back for another _Mrs. Miracle_ movie!

Enjoy your final DLR day.  Whether or not you do an official TR, please come back and give us a good recap/overview!





Orbitron said:


> Yes, the Christmas season had already started when we were at Legoland. We did like the decorations a lot. Yes, we missed Grinchmas, which is pretty annoying. Last year they started on Thanksgiving, this year it was too late for us.
> 
> 
> 
> We were at The Grove on Thanksgiving, most of the shops were closed. It was nice walking around there anyway. We didn't saw the snow there, but we also didn't saw it at Disneyland this time. We were really disappointed about the snow last year, it was hardly visible. They had great snow at Legoland.
> 
> 
> 
> We saw the Winter Village last year, but didn't pay a lot of attention to it. Spend some more time there this time, it was not really impressing.



*Orbitron --*

You were at The Grove on the same day I was there!  If I had known that in advance I would have met up with you to say hello!  Well, I do live in the neighborhood of The Grove, so I go there (and to Farmers Market) throughout the year, just to do a quick walkthrough and see what's happening, or to stop at Starbucks or See's Candy or wherever -- but I don't often spend a lot of time there.  In the past I had seen the giant Christmas tree and the Santa/reindeer display, and Santa's cottage, but I had never actually stayed for the snowfall.  This time I wanted to be sure to stay for the snowfall, so I could compare it to Disneyland's snowfall.

I am confused as to why Grinchmas got a later start at Universal this year, but it probably gave a lot more people a reason to visit Disneyland Resort -- because DLR's holiday season was up and running in mid-November!


----------



## meljensmom

The great search for Santa....

We will be at DL from Dec. 22-27 and are staying at the DLH.  I know that someone on the thread made reference to the locations of Santa in the two parks.

My daughter doesn't want to see Santa here in our hometown, she keeps insisting that she wants to see Santa when she gets to DL.  So....any suggestions for best location and times would be appreciated.  Hopefully the lines won't be horrendously long for him.  

Thanks!


----------



## Sherry E

meljensmom said:


> The great search for Santa....
> 
> We will be at DL from Dec. 22-27 and are staying at the DLH.  I know that someone on the thread made reference to the locations of Santa in the two parks.
> 
> My daughter doesn't want to see Santa here in our hometown, she keeps insisting that she wants to see Santa when she gets to DL.  So....any suggestions for best location and times would be appreciated.  Hopefully the lines won't be horrendously long for him.
> 
> Thanks!



*Cindy --*

I'm the one who mentioned Santa -- although I can't seem to figure out his exact schedules at the two parks.   I don't know of the specific times Santa greets guests at Elias & Co. on Buena Vista Street or at the Jingle Jangle Jamboree in Frontierland.  He takes breaks, but the CMs should be able to tell you when he will be back.  I do know that the lines for Santa in the 2 parks can get long at times.

There is a Santa section/category in this post -- *HERE* -- and if you scroll down and click on the Theme Week Countdown links for Holiday Characters/PhotoPass/Santa photos you will see photos of some of the Santas around DLR.

You may want to find Santa at the hotels.   In this post -- *HERE* -- Santa's times at each hotel (from 2013) are listed.  No one has reported back with the detailed Santa hotel schedules from this year -- so far -- but I would imagine that his hotel schedules will be more or less the same.  The schedules will be posted somewhere around the front desks of each hotel.  There are also thumbnail photos of Santa's spots in that post (for example, the milk and cookies picture is from Santa's spot at the Disneyland Hotel).

You will find less of a line for Santa at the Paradise Pier Hotel, I think -- at least, from what I have witnessed.  The line for Santa at the Grand Californian Hotel (while beautiful) can get very long, and it will not be any shorter due to the gingerbread house that is now there.

I think that the Santa spot in the Fantasy Tower of the Disneyland Hotel can sometimes be overlooked, as it is tucked away and not right out in the main flow of traffic.  It is a beautiful spot, though -- lots of rich reds and greens (the teddy bear thumbnail in the above-linked Hotels post is from the DLH Santa spot as well).


----------



## meljensmom

Sherry E said:


> *Cindy --*
> 
> I'm the one who mentioned Santa -- although I can't seem to figure out his exact schedules at the two parks.   I don't know of the specific times Santa greets guests at Elias & Co. on Buena Vista Street or at the Jingle Jangle Jamboree in Frontierland.  He takes breaks, but the CMs should be able to tell you when he will be back.  I do know that the lines for Santa in the 2 parks can get long at times.
> 
> There is a Santa section/category in this post -- *HERE* -- and if you scroll down and click on the Theme Week Countdown links for Holiday Characters/PhotoPass/Santa photos you will see photos of some of the Santas around DLR.
> 
> Y



Thanks!  Now to go and read!


----------



## lucysmom

I did not last five minutes into Cookie Cutter Christmas! I did not like either of the main characters. They were both so mean. Oh, and teachers cannot afford those fancy houses! And North Pole was just silly. That kid in the commercials and the way Hallmark tied the movie into all the products they want to sell was too much for me. It reminded me of Frozen marketing!! Haha!!


----------



## wdwgirl03

Can I just say how excited I am that our trip is now less than 3 weeks away???  It seems like I've been counting down forever and now it's getting so close!  We ended up booking one of the World of Color packages.  I am really looking forward to seeing that show.  But then again I'm looking forward to it all!


----------



## krispin41

This just popped up on the Disney Parks Blog: Mapping out the Holidays at DCA.

http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/bl...he-holidays-disney-california-adventure-park/

Here's the DL version:

http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/blog/2014/12/mapping-out-the-holidays-disneyland-park/


----------



## Sherry E

Last week the Disney Parks Blog "mapped out the holidays" in Disneyland. Today they are mapping out the holidays in California Adventure (which is, apparently, another term for sharing a short video vignette of holiday scenes and locations from the park)!

*"Mapping Out the Holidays: Disney California Adventure Park" -- Disney Parks Blog; posted on December 8th, 2014 by Shannon Swanson, Public Relations Manager, Disneyland Resort*


​



lucysmom said:


> I did not last five minutes into Cookie Cutter Christmas! I did not like either of the main characters. They were both so mean. Oh, and teachers cannot afford those fancy houses! And North Pole was just silly. That kid in the commercials and the way Hallmark tied the movie into all the products they want to sell was too much for me. It reminded me of Frozen marketing!! Haha!!



*lucysmom --*

The _Northpole_ kid popping up during commercial breaks -- which he continues to do -- drives me bonkers.  Enough of him.






wdwgirl03 said:


> Can I just say how excited I am that our trip is now less than 3 weeks away???  It seems like I've been counting down forever and now it's getting so close!  We ended up booking one of the World of Color packages.  I am really looking forward to seeing that show.  But then again I'm looking forward to it all!



*wdwgirl03 --*

Time has zoomed by so quickly this year -- it's amazing to think about how fast it has flown by.   It almost doesn't even feel like the holiday season to me because the months have passed by so fast.  Also, it is not as cold right now as it was at this time last December, so it doesn't quite seem like late Fall/almost Winter!

I hope you have a great holiday trip to DLR!


----------



## OHBelle

Sherry E said:


> I'm posting this for *Tracy/OHBelle* and *TK/tksbaskets* (when she gets back from DLR), as they are the two who have been ranking the 2014 Hallmark Christmas movies along with me.  My rankings are now as follows:
> 
> 
> The Gems
> 
> 1.  _Nine Lives of Christmas_ (Still holding strong at #1!!)
> 
> 2.  _Angels and Ornaments_ (This remains #2 only because I didn't expect the surprise in the movie and I had to grab for the tissues a couple of times.)
> 
> 3.  _Christmas at Cartwright's_ (Alicia Witt comes through for Hallmark!  She is very charming and likeable.   This could/should have easily been the _ Mr. Miracle_ movie instead of the actual _Mr. Miracle_ movie.)
> 
> 4.  _The Christmas Shepherd_ (This comes in very, very close behind _Christmas at Cartwright's_, and can also switch places with _A Royal Christmas_, depending on my mood.)
> 
> 5.  _A Royal Christmas_ (A very close runner-up and sometimes alternate to _The Christmas Shepherd_.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The "_Not Great, But Not Terrible_" Movies...
> 
> 6.  _Christmas Under Wraps_ (I love Candace Cameron Bure, but _Let it Snow_ was way better than this one.  This was just so-so -- not great; not bad)
> 
> 7.  _A Cookie Cutter Christmas_ (meh...)
> 
> 8.  _One Starry Christmas_ (Really, it wasn't horrible, but I didn't like it and have no need to see it again.   The only thing that puts it at #8 is that there were three movies I actually liked _less_ than _One Starry Christmas_!)
> 
> 9.  _Northpole_ (It has some nice effects and sparkly scenes, but all the hype and promotion killed it for me.  If it hadn't been advertised as heavily I probably would have liked it more.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The "_I Want to Run Screaming Into the Night to Get Far, Far Away From Them_" movies
> 
> 10.  _Mr. Miracle_ confused3This movie was like nails on a chalkboard for me.  It was a bad job of casting all around, I think -- probably not the fault of the actors themselves, but the fault of the actual casting folks.   Rob Morrow of _Northern Exposure_ was not right for the role.  The only things that put it one spot above the last spot on my list are that there was a beautiful dog in it, and the woman who wrote the _Mr. Miracle_ book -- Debbie Macomber -- is responsible for two of my favorite Hallmark movies, _Trading Christmas_ and _Mrs. Miracle_!  _Mr. Miracle_ is no _Mrs. Miracle_ -- that's for sure!)
> 
> 
> 11.  _One Christmas Eve_ (Sigh.  The only redeeming thing about this annoying mess was the adorable puppy.  Otherwise, it was ridiculous.  It was a Hall of Fame movie, so it had a different vibe about it.)
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> There are only two brand new Hallmark Christmas movies left (next weekend) -- _The Best Christmas Party Ever_ and _The Christmas Parade_.  I call them the "beauty block" of movies, as each of the lead actresses appears to be exceptionally striking.  Thank goodness there will be several more showings of _Snow Bride_, _Let it Snow_, _The Most Wonderful Time of the Year_, _The Christmas Ornament_, _Mrs. Miracle_, _Trading Christmas_, _Finding Christmas_, _Window Wonderland_, _Naughty or Nice_, _A Bride for Christmas_, _Farewell, Mr. Kringle_ and _A Very Merry Mix-Up_ before the year ends -- to erase the memories of _Mr. Miracle_ and _One Christmas Eve_ from my mind.
> 
> 
> ​




So far our lists are pretty much the same.  I was going to watch _Mr. Miracle_ today while wrapping some gifts, but my husband accidentally erased it.  Maybe he was trying to save me from watching it!  I have it set to record on Friday instead.  I will still give it a watch even though I am not holding out much hope for it.  Hopefully I can get _Christmas at Cartwrights_ in tomorrow. _Snow Bride_ is on now, so I am enjoying that!  I got to see _Finding Christmas_ for the first time and I really enjoyed it!  I am not sure what year it came out, but I know it isn't new this year.


----------



## Sherry E

OHBelle said:


> So far our lists are pretty much the same.  I was going to watch _Mr. Miracle_ today while wrapping some gifts, but my husband accidentally erased it.  Maybe he was trying to save me from watching it!  I have it set to record on Friday instead.  I will still give it a watch even though I am not holding out much hope for it.  Hopefully I can get _Christmas at Cartwrights_ in tomorrow. _Snow Bride_ is on now, so I am enjoying that!  I got to see _Finding Christmas_ for the first time and I really enjoyed it!  I am not sure what year it came out, but I know it isn't new this year.



I think you may end up liking other movies more than _Christmas at Cartwright's_, but I am guessing that you will enjoy _Cartwright's_ better than _Christmas Under Wraps_.  I don't know if you watched _One Christmas Eve_ yet, but I will be curious to know if you like it more or less than _Mr. Miracle_.  I thought they were both annoying.  

_Finding Christmas_ was one of the new movies of 2013.  It's a good one.  I liked it more after I saw it the second time.  I think that one of the couples had a lot of chemistry, and one of the couples didn't have so much chemistry (in my opinion).  So it was worth watching for the one couple!


----------



## Congo Queen

Dear Regular Holiday-Time Visitors, It has been fun to read this thread and now especially fun as I have finagled and schemed to get a one day to visit on Dec 22nd.  We always visit for a week in the summer, but I v much wanted to see the holiday decorations and have stolen a day to do it.  I have not visited Dland at holiday time for about 15 years so I am way out of practice on strategies for visiting at this particular seasonal peak for visitorship.  Summer is crowded, but I know Christmas week is off the charts.  So a couple of questions, please, for you all w more experience.  

First, on Monday Dec 22nd, what is the likelihood that Dland will reach max capacity in the afternoon?  I have booked a motel room on Harbor Blvd and would go there for midday rest (as we will surely arrive at park opening and want to stay until midnight closing), BUT I don't want to leave the park and then not be able to get back in.  Second, I read that the "snow" effect that happens at end of the fireworks show happens on Main St and in front of IASW.  Is that true?  If we watch fireworks from IASW entry plaza will the snow effect be as pronounced as it is on Main St?  

Any advice welcome and appreciated!


----------



## Sherry E

Congo Queen said:


> Dear Regular Holiday-Time Visitors, It has been fun to read this thread and now especially fun as I have finagled and schemed to get a one day to visit on Dec 22nd.  We always visit for a week in the summer, but I v much wanted to see the holiday decorations and have stolen a day to do it.  I have not visited Dland at holiday time for about 15 years so I am way out of practice on strategies for visiting at this particular seasonal peak for visitorship.  Summer is crowded, but I know Christmas week is off the charts.  So a couple of questions, please, for you all w more experience.
> 
> First, on Monday Dec 22nd, what is the likelihood that Dland will reach max capacity in the afternoon?  I have booked a motel room on Harbor Blvd and would go there for midday rest (as we will surely arrive at park opening and want to stay until midnight closing), BUT I don't want to leave the park and then not be able to get back in.  Second, I read that the "snow" effect that happens at end of the fireworks show happens on Main St and in front of IASW.  Is that true?  If we watch fireworks from IASW entry plaza will the snow effect be as pronounced as it is on Main St?
> 
> Any advice welcome and appreciated!



*Congo Queen --*

I'm so glad you're going to be able to experience DLR during the holidays again!

I could be completely wrong, but I wouldn't think that any dates _before_ Christmas would reach capacity.  The dates between Christmas and New Year's are usually the dates to worry about.

However, that said, because of this new "Frozen Fun" business that is "sneak peeking" on and beyond Saturday, December 20th, I can't be sure what the effects on crowds will be.  It will inevitably be popular in an already popular week, so I think it will be quite crowded.

Yes, the snow falls on Main Street, in the IASWH mall/plaza and also in new Orleans Square, near the Rivers of America.  A good explanation of the snowfall and when it happens can be found on The DIS' main page: 

http://www.wdwinfo.com/disneyland/Events/holiday-season.htm

The snowfall is not all that much anyway -- sometimes it seems barely detectable.  I noticed there was quite a bit by IASWH in one year (more than what I've seen on Main Street), but I don't know if it is consistent each year.

*Bret/mvf-m11c* or *figment_jii* might be able to answer that snow question better than I was able to!


----------



## crystal1313

meljensmom said:


> The great search for Santa....  We will be at DL from Dec. 22-27 and are staying at the DLH.  I know that someone on the thread made reference to the locations of Santa in the two parks.  My daughter doesn't want to see Santa here in our hometown, she keeps insisting that she wants to see Santa when she gets to DL.  So....any suggestions for best location and times would be appreciated.  Hopefully the lines won't be horrendously long for him.    Thanks!



We see the Santa at Elias & Co every year and he is amazing!! Saw him this Sat and was blown away again. Not only does he spend a ton of time with the kids, but he knew everything they were talking about (mine craft, xbox1)! And had cute little stories about the elves making that etc.    He also spend a ton of time trying to convince my little guy to tell him what he wanted. DS5 is super scared of Santa for some reason. Santa tried so hard. We really appreciated all his effort and time  planning on writing to compliment him.


----------



## figment_jii

Congo Queen said:


> Second, I read that the "snow" effect that happens at end of the fireworks show happens on Main St and in front of IASW.  Is that true?  If we watch fireworks from IASW entry plaza will the snow effect be as pronounced as it is on Main St?


I'm fairly sure the "snow" effect should be quite visible from IaSW entry plaza area (also known as "Small World Mall").  The Disneyland guide map lists snow as occurring in three distinct locations: Main Street, Small World Mall, and Rivers of America/NOS.  I feel like the one time I was there, it was pretty much the same as MS, but I can't remember for sure.

Although not directly related, it used to "snow" while the Mad T Party band was performing.  I'm guessing (and it's totally a guess) that they'll use that effect for the Frozen themed evening activity (Freeze the Night) when it starts up.


----------



## Jenasweetemotion

The snow effect also happens at the Castle lighting as well.

Also wanted to mention to anybody that needed one that I have a few extra of the Holiday Time Buena Vista Bugle. My DH didn't realize I had them and now we have a few to spare.


----------



## figment_jii

Jenasweetemotion said:


> Also wanted to mention to anybody that needed one that I have a few extra of the Holiday Time Buena Vista Bugle. My DH didn't realize I had them and now we have a few to spare.


Part of my family is heading down to DLR this weekend; was the Buena Vista Bugle pretty readily available in DCA?  Where did you find it? 

I looked everywhere during my November-trip (well, all the normal places) and I didn't see any.  I was guessing they were still transitioning from the Fall edition to the Winter edition.  Glad to hear they have the holiday/winter edition out!


----------



## crystal1313

Watched fireworks from small world mall last night (until they were cancelled part way through) and it snowed there. It was awesome! And at least we got to see some fireworks!


----------



## Sherry E

That's very nice of you, *Jenasweetemotion*!  I'm sure that there were probably people who visited DLR in November or have already been there this month, who either didn't get a Bugle or didn't know the Bugle existed!



​



figment_jii said:


> Part of my family is heading down to DLR this weekend; was the Buena Vista Bugle pretty readily available in DCA?  Where did you find it?
> 
> *I looked everywhere during my November-trip (well, all the normal places) and I didn't see any.  *I was guessing they were still transitioning from the Fall edition to the Winter edition.  Glad to hear they have the holiday/winter edition out!



This was the scenario I encountered last year.  I think that I found a good stack of them right away in 2012 (and I took 2 copies with me), but ever since then it has been hit or miss.  Racks were completely empty for days, and then all of a sudden a stack would randomly appear.  I almost didn't get any last year because they were gone, gone, gone, and then finally a stack popped up towards the end of my trip and I just happened to see it at the right time.  If I had checked back an hour later they probably would have been gone again.





crystal1313 said:


> Watched fireworks from small world mall last night (until they were cancelled part way through) and it snowed there. It was awesome! And at least we got to see some fireworks!



*Crystal --* Are you home now, or are you checking in from DLR?  Wherever you are, how was/is the trip?


----------



## crystal1313

We got home today at 3  never want to leave. But we had a blast! Although my DS5 was really testing what he could get away with this trip. Lol. We still had a blast. Perfect weather. Crowds were a little high sat but nothing too bad. Sunday was much better crowd wise. Missed some things we wanted to try. But that's ok. Kids cried when it was time to leave. Sign of a great trip! Will try to write a more detailed trip report later!!


----------



## Speechphi

I'm so excited! Our trip is in 11 days & we tell the kids in 10! 

I booked our holiday tour (a surprise for dh's birthday) for Fri 12/19 at 2:55. I wanted to do it on Sat, but waited too long to book it. There were still spots for the early tour on Sat if anyone cares...heck there could be spots on the the late one, but I needed 5 tix.


----------



## Jenasweetemotion

figment_jii said:


> Part of my family is heading down to DLR this weekend; was the Buena Vista Bugle pretty readily available in DCA?  Where did you find it?
> 
> I looked everywhere during my November-trip (well, all the normal places) and I didn't see any.  I was guessing they were still transitioning from the Fall edition to the Winter edition.  Glad to hear they have the holiday/winter edition out!



It was available everyday we where there and looked like they were stocking it every morning. We found that it moved a couple of times but stayed in the general area which was on Buena Vista Street Information/Guest relations stand.


----------



## Congo Queen

Thanks everyone for the feedback.  Much appreciated.  I am psyched for this mini trip.  Anticipating this one day at Dland will help me through two more heinous weeks at work.  I think I can, I think I can.....


----------



## tksbaskets

meljensmom said:


> The great search for Santa....
> 
> We will be at DL from Dec. 22-27 and are staying at the DLH.  I know that someone on the thread made reference to the locations of Santa in the two parks.
> 
> My daughter doesn't want to see Santa here in our hometown, she keeps insisting that she wants to see Santa when she gets to DL.  So....any suggestions for best location and times would be appreciated.  Hopefully the lines won't be horrendously long for him.
> 
> Thanks!





crystal1313 said:


> We see the Santa at Elias & Co every year and he is amazing!! Saw him this Sat and was blown away again. Not only does he spend a ton of time with the kids, but he knew everything they were talking about (mine craft, xbox1)! And had cute little stories about the elves making that etc.    He also spend a ton of time trying to convince my little guy to tell him what he wanted. DS5 is super scared of Santa for some reason. Santa tried so hard. We really appreciated all his effort and time  planning on writing to compliment him.



Another vote for visiting Santa at Elias & Co.  The lines weren't too bad any day we were there.  His elf helper is adorable too.  Santa also takes time with adults who come to visit.


----------



## Jenasweetemotion

tksbaskets said:


> Another vote for visiting Santa at Elias & Co.  The lines weren't too bad any day we were there.  His elf helper is adorable too.  Santa also takes time with adults who come to visit.



Another vote here. We went there on Dec 2nd when it was raining and there was no line. It was our first time meeting Santa at this location and he was really awesome. Funny story since there was no one in line he was telling me how he makes peppermint bark and when he gets made at one of the machines not working he takes a candy cane and throws it on the ground. Santa then grabbed a candy cane and really angrily threw it on the ground a poor little boy was coming in to see Santa and saw Santa really mad. The poor kid ran back out of the store with his dad following I felt bad at this kids poor timing but was laughing so hard as well  Definitely a one of a kind Santa over there.


----------



## Sherry E

*Okay, everyone -- I was hoping to make this thread last until the first of the year, but it moved too quickly and we hit the page limit.

Meet me over in our new home and we will pick up where we left off!

Here is the link to the new Superthread -- http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3358217.*


----------

